# Whats cooking? **** Making something fine and fancy?** Just plain good? Show us!



## Jim

Pork cutlets, baked taters,string beans.


----------



## Vertigo

ZOMG that looks good!


----------



## Avishar

Uploaded with ImageShack.us T-Bone, Roasted Garlic Onion Enoki & Oyster Mushroom Pan Jus, Grilled Sugar glazed asparagus, Baked Potato, Sweet Potato, Homemade lemon buttermilk rolls, apologize for the terrible quality & the lack of any plating skills, imageshack won't allow 9 mb files >:[


----------



## Jim

Long overdue BBQ today-
Turkey breast with plum wood, one juicy bird!


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh man does that look good...mmmmm


----------



## Jay

Dave Martell said:


> Oh man does that look good...mmmmm


 
I want to lick my screen.


----------



## Jim

Hey if you are desperate I will run a sammich over to you at work!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

mmmmmm, turkey sammich....


----------



## Jim

Pending pork butts-














__________________
:thebbq:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Wow, that's nice pork!


----------



## Jim

Butts rested overnight- here they are waiting to go in the cooker-


----------



## K-Fed

I'll kick it off.


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim, stop this already! :tongue4:


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> Jim, stop this already! :tongue4:



Dont worry Dave I will bring some sammies with me.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh well that's different then. :biggrin2:


----------



## Jim

K-Fed said:


> I'll kick it off.


 
Wow Thats some pretty food! Can you break it down for us?


----------



## Jim

Here are the Butts done and resting!


----------



## steeley

Good god man there are conventions about this type of torture.:bbqsmoker:


----------



## monty

Jim, looks like you have more than the butt there. Looks like a whole shoulder to me. Nice!!


----------



## monty

Here are my ribs from Monday. Believe it or not there is no sauce on these ribs.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

monty said:


> Here are my ribs from Monday. Believe it or not there is no sauce on these ribs.


 
I find that hard to believe, so please FedEx them overnight so I may make a personal determination. I promise to return the bones.


----------



## Jim

Nice Ribs Monty!


----------



## K-Fed

Sorry about the thread redundency... Just uploaded a few more. I apologize in advance for all the large pictures.


----------



## MikeZ

The Zeemans sesami chicken


----------



## Jim

Looking tasty!


----------



## stereo.pete

My father-in-law dropped some meatballs off for the wifey and I decided to do something a little different. Here we have a spinach salad with simple vinaigrette, roasted almond shavings, strawberries and meatballs topped off with a little lemon zest. It was surprisingly delicious!


----------



## cnochef

Jim said:


> Long overdue BBQ today-
> Turkey breast with plum wood, one juicy bird!


 
Beautiful looking bird, Jim! To change the subject, is that a Sani-Tuff cutting board you're using? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Jim

cnochef said:


> Beautiful looking bird, Jim! To change the subject, is that a Sani-Tuff cutting board you're using? If so, how do you like it?



It is a Sani Tuff board Chef, I prefer it over most other boards. I think it is the most knife friendly. Easy to sanitize also. It can be soaked in a bleach solution, put in the dishwasher and after a decade or so of use you can sand it a little to freshen it up. I would not recommend the 1/2 inch board in the larger sizes. They can take a set if stored on edge. But even that is easy to fix in a warm oven on a sheet pan.


----------



## MikeZ

thats a sexy breast right there... mmm id love to get my mouth on that


----------



## SpikeC

:bbqsmoker:The local store has pork ribs on sale, butt in the case they are all trimmed, so I asked if they had any still in the bag, and they accommodated me. I smear mustard all over them, then coat with my home made dry rub. The went into the Big Green Egg at 190º for 7 hours, and due to a late start they then rested till today in the fridge, reheating under foil at a bare 200º for a couple of hours. I made some salad with napa cabbage and cucumber with a ceasarish dressings. I had some carrots that held up a chicken while it roasted. I sliced then fairly thickly and browned them in some olive oil. 
No pics of the plating, butt got a record of the Q.
The meat slides off the bone butt still has some bite to it!


----------



## rysara

First dish is a veal sweetbread with a red pea and pork belly cake, julienned watermelon radish and celery root topped with a congac demi-glace
Second dish is a Kona Coffe sponge cake with currants, Johnny Walker Blue Creme Anglaise and a Rose Regale Sorbet.
Third Dish is a Pan seared Florida Pompano in a Soy broth with Han-Tsumiji mushrooms, bok-choy, snap peas, baby pearl onions, quick fried tomatoes, and fennel.
Fourth Dish is a Dry aged prime New York Strip with a sweet onion Soubise, grilled fennel, shallot jam, spinach and a fried quail egg.


----------



## Jim

That is amazing Chef!


----------



## apicius9

Very nice indeed. The steak is a bit overcooked for me, but overall I would it it  best use of JW Blue I have seen, much better than having to drink it...  

Stefan


----------



## rysara

I agree. If I was going to be eating it, I would've preferred more on the mid-rare side. But that was for a party at the restaurant. Guest wanted it medium-midwell. Gah.


----------



## stereo.pete

Last night I decided to make braised beef short ribs, Keller's mashed potatoes with garlic confit and grilled raddicho. Unfortunately the beef short ribs didn't turn out the way I wanted them to so I won't bother posting pictures and this was my first time dealing with raddicho, which was so bitter I threw it out. What did turn out to be an absolutely amazing dish was Thomas Keller's mashed potatoes with garlic confit. I very slowly over low heat cooked the garlic cloves and then using my food mill, mashed the potatoes with butter and garlic confit. I warmed up some heavy cream and slowly incorporated that until I had reached the desired consistency, add salt and pepper and they were the best mashed I had ever had. 









I know presentation is not my best but the wifey and I were so hungry we started digging into the taters and then I realized, shoot I need to take a picture!


----------



## stereo.pete

rysara said:


> I agree. If I was going to be eating it, I would've preferred more on the mid-rare side. But that was for a party at the restaurant. Guest wanted it medium-midwell. Gah.


 
Chef, that is some amazing work, please keep sharing it with us!


----------



## Rachael

YUM O you boys can cook!


----------



## chazmtb

OK something really special here. 

Day old left over rice, eggs, onions, shrimp, edimame, and panchetta. 

The Kids' favorite food.


----------



## chazmtb

Some sushi for a few friends the other day. Crappy cell pics.












And the best: Fried Shrimp Heads!


----------



## cnochef

Great job, folks!

Everything looks so good, I'm going to add some photos after my vacation.


----------



## Andrew H

Chaz, is that a seaweed salad (first pic)? If so, what's in it?


----------



## chazmtb

Seaweed salad, tuna, scalions, a little siracha, sesame seeds, tuna sashimi cut to look like a rose (I cut the slices too thick).


----------



## Andrew H

Sounds (and looks) good to me!


----------



## chazmtb

My wife made something special today. It's called Bun Bo Hue, Central Vietnam's spicy beef noodle soup, with pork trotters.
It's got sliced bottom round, sliced beef shank meat, pork trotters, rice vermicelli in a spicy broth with a whole bunch of chiles, lemon grass and spices.


----------



## Jim

Oh My that looks GREAT!


----------



## SpikeC

:tongue4: Arrrggggg!!!!! Food lust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

Moved the coffee chat *HERE*


----------



## rysara

Some mid-service photos. Apologize for less than stellar quality. Was trying to take a picture before putting the plates out. 






















First Dish - Antipasti Misti consisting of House Marinated Olives, Gorgonzola Dolce, Grape-leaf wrapped goat feta cheese, Eggplant caponata, Marinated Calabresea peppers, house made pickles, Duck Confit Rillet. the Sliced meats are Pata Negra Bellota, Iberico Lomo, Sweet and Spicy Soperasata, and house made Prosciutto Di Parma aged 24mos.

Second dish is a Farmer Salad with Lemon parm vinaigrette, Lardons of our house made applewood smoked bacon, Levain bread croutons, parm cheese, mixed greens from our garden, and a soft poached egg. (and a cameo of my Hiromoto AS Gyuto in the background. )

Third dish is our Grilled Kumomoto Oysters with ramps and peppers, topped with ramp butter and garlic levain crumbs.

Fourth Dish is a Beet timbale with blood orange supremes, toasted pistachios, an arugula, frisee, and radicchio salad. Inside the timbale is chive goat cheese, diced beets and on the outside, are some smaller diced beets and the swoosh is pistachio andidina.

Fifth Dish is a Grilled Rack of Jamison Farms Lamb with a potato and stinging nettle gratin, a hash of fresh peas, favas, baby carrots, romanesco, tossed in a green garlic pesto. Theres some kale under the lamb and the sauce is a simple lamb jus. The lamb was ordered mid rare closer to the rare side, so I made it how I would have eaten it. 

Super busy night tonight. In the lamb picture, all those containers were once full.


----------



## mainaman

A quick stir fry I did tonight


----------



## WildBoar

That antipasti and rack of lamb looks awesome! (sorry -- I don't like beets :lol2: )


----------



## Eamon Burke

Bun Bo Hue! When I worked with some Vietnamese and Malaysian dudes, they used to bet each other bowls of Bun Bo Hue for sporting events.


----------



## K-Fed

a light summery swordfish dish I put together today for sunday brunch.


----------



## MikeZ

Buffalo chicken burger I made by grinding 50\50 white dark meat and my homemade buffalo sauce inside the burger and ontop..


----------



## stereo.pete

The swordfish and the burger look amazing, thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## MadMel

octopus salad





Pork loin and belly





foie gras


----------



## stereo.pete

Mad Mel, from what I can see it looks amazing but is there anyway you might be able to post larger pictures so we can really see what is going on?


----------



## MadMel

I'm thinking on how to do that lol. can ne1 help?


----------



## MadMel

Ok here's a repost of my pics lol





Foie gras





Korobuta loin and belly





Octopus salad


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome, thank you for enlarging those pictures. Those dishes look even more amazing than before, well done.


----------



## Jim

Really nice presentation Mel!


----------



## MadMel

Thanks!! Will be posting more from some specials I will be doing this weekend


----------



## K-Fed

Mahi Gazpacho.


----------



## SpikeC

Beautiful!


----------



## MadMel

Beautiful Dish!! Mid giving a breakdown on the items on the plate? Just basically what it is and how it's cooked


----------



## MikeZ

LOVE this thread... i made pizza the other night..


----------



## Citizen Snips

Five spice dusted chicken wings/legs, crispy house-made chinese bacon, grilled scallions, teriyaki and black garlic jus


----------



## goodchef1

SilverHaze420 said:


> LOVE this thread... i made pizza the other night..


 
YEAH! silverhaze420 and pizza-what more could you ask for :happy2:


----------



## heirkb

goodchef1 said:


> YEAH! silverhaze420 and pizza-what more could you ask for :happy2:


 
Just got it. :lol2: I can be slow on the uptake sometimes


----------



## sashae

I happened across a bunch of these guys while walking through the food hall at Grand Central:






...going to attempt a uni and crab pasta with spicy kale for dinner...


----------



## SpikeC

:bbq:

New York strip seared at 700º on the BGE, sauteed kale w/ red onion & garlic, sherry vinegar; rice cooked in roast chicken drippings w/ fresh chives out of the garden.


----------



## stereo.pete

There have been some really amazing meals, keep it up guys.


----------



## Jim

yes indeed, some really nice lookin eats!


----------



## MikeZ

I have the munchies... chocolate covered matzo with cayenne and palm sugar


----------



## MadMel

Scallops and truffles





Foie Gras terrine with sauternes reduction


----------



## stereo.pete

Mel, I am loving your dishes due to your well executed presentations. Silverhaze, what in the hell is palm sugar, looks like I have to do some research?


----------



## MadMel

Haha thanks  They'r basically dishes that I made for specials at the restaurant I'm working at. The presentation part comes mainly from the head chef, I just kinda provide the base products.

Palm sugar is basically sugar from the palm fruit. Used a lot in Thai cuisine. In my country, it usually comes in a plastic bottle with a layer of wax on top of the sugar to seal it. Very wet kind of sugar.


----------



## MikeZ

most of the palm sugar around here is made from coconut palm.. i actually was at this great place called Kalustyans in NYC and picked up some granulated artisanal palm sugar.. I have many different sugars I use honeys agave nector all sorts of sugars from sugar cane etc so when i saw the granulated palm sugar i had to grab it..


----------



## mano

So many excellent and inspiring pics!

Don't know if anyone else is interested but please post which knives you used. 

Also ID yourself as either a home cook or pro chef.


----------



## MadMel

I usually grab whatever knife is at hand lol. My new knives just arrived a week ago and I'm in the process of sharpening them... Getting plenty of scratches on my gyuto but faring better on the petty.. As for your question, the terrine was cut by the chef with his misono dimpled ux10


----------



## stereo.pete

I gained some serious weight over the winter months so now I'm back to my eating healthy routine and was surprised at how good this filet of Steelhead came out. I figured I would share it with you guys even though I spent no time on presentation. I added salt, pepper, cilantro, lemon zest, soy sauce and olive oil and then grilled for a couple of minutes on each side. The result is a very flavorful filet of fish that I was not expecting to taste this good.


----------



## MadMel

stereo.pete said:


> I gained some serious weight over the winter months so now I'm back to my eating healthy routine and was surprised at how good this filet of Steelhead came out. I figured I would share it with you guys even though I spent no time on presentation. I added salt, pepper, cilantro, lemon zest, soy sauce and olive oil and then grilled for a couple of minutes on each side. The result is a very flavorful filet of fish that I was not expecting to taste this good.


 
Wouldn't mind having this for lunch right now...


----------



## MikeZ

Some fiddlehead ferns I picked by my friends pond.




And then later in the cast iron for dinner..


----------



## Craig

I've always been tempted to go pick my own fiddleheads in the spring, but never have. They grow in abundance around Ontario.


----------



## stereo.pete

Correct me if I'm wrong but when the tips of fiddleheads unfurl they go from being edible to being poisonous. Truly an interesting and exotic vegetable.


----------



## Craig

stereo.pete said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but when the tips of fiddleheads unfurl they go from being edible to being poisonous. Truly an interesting and exotic vegetable.


 
Fiddleheads are just immature ferns. There are thousands of kinds of ferns in the world, some of which are poisonous. To the best of my knowledge, the ones eaten most often in North America are Ostrich ferns, which are not poisonous. If they're eaten raw in quantities, they'll give a pretty upset stomach.


----------



## Avishar

Does anyone know of an uploader that doesn't reduce image quality to such terrible resolutions?


----------



## Avishar

Confit Chicken Wings, Kecap Manis Glaze



Chilean Sea Bass, Chorizo Dirty Rice, Tomatillo "Gazpacho"



Beignets 



Tasmanian Salmon


----------



## Justin0505

Avishar said:


> Does anyone know of an uploader that doesn't reduce image quality to such terrible resolutions?



Looks like you've got some really nice food photography; shame about the resolution being squashed.

I really like Google's Picasa service. You can upload manually to the web album, but they also have a really awesome free program that works well for organizing you photos locally and then uploading large batches quickly.

http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/static.py?hl=en&page=guide.cs&guide=16027&rd=1


----------



## Tristan

I use flickr for convenience as I share a login with my yahoo or gmail account. The good thing about flickr is that you can choose the image size that you want to link. A few more steps, but overall worth the trouble.

Looking good. Kecap manis? Where are you from avishar?


----------



## SpikeC

Heck, even I have a bottle of Kecap Manis! Doesn't everyone?


----------



## MadMel

SpikeC said:


> Heck, even I have a bottle of Kecap Manis! Doesn't everyone?


 
I thought it was an Asian thing, more common to SEA then anywhere else. Did not expect you guys to use it.


----------



## stereo.pete

Today I invited my parents and my Aunt and Uncle over for dinner. I made saute'd snowpeas, mashed potatoes with paprika and thyme, fresh baked bread and Thomas Keller's fried chicken. I brined the chicken according to his directions for about 8 hours and I have to say that this was the best fried chicken I have ever had. Enjoy the photos!





Regards,

Pete


----------



## Avishar

Thanks Justin, I'm not really a good photographer though, I just try to the best I can with the things I have; no light boxes, no fancy equipment, no tripod, no hours spent post editing like some of my friends, haha! Tristan, I have a flickr, but I haven't gotten around to figuring out how to link it. Mel I am from Central Ohio, of which I have lived my entire life, but I am always trying to learn and I do like to read a lot! Kecap Manis happened to come across my path in college when I was trying to figure out various ways to make Phad See Ewe and other Chow Fun variants, and it seemed like it would be a fun thing to try. Here is the link to my flickr if anyone is interested: http://www.flickr.com/photos/avishar/ , if someone wants to teach me how to embed it properly in high rez I would be happy to post more!

Pork Belly




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpikeC

I clicked the magnifying glass above the image, then right clicked on the image, selected copy image address, and viola!


----------



## MadMel

Nice!! looks very asian style to me haha. Try it with steamed buns. The type you can get frozen in chinese supermarkets.


----------



## Tristan

SpikeC said:


> Heck, even I have a bottle of Kecap Manis! Doesn't everyone?


 
Right. My bad. I normally keep mine next to my fiddlehead ferns... (which look like something out of an aliens movie)

I'm suprised it is used for food commonly... thought it was very south east asian. Don't see the sauce being used much in western cooking.


----------



## Avishar

Haha, I can get that one big, but its a huge step down in quality from the ones I have posted on Flickr, I was trying to see if they have a way of linking! I actually encountered Kecap Manis when I was trying to find a way to make Phad See Ewe when I was in college, and have kept it around since! The preparation is actually very "Asian" style in that it is almost red cooked first. Pork Belly and asian style preparations are excellent ways to get people to give it a shot for the first time in unbacon form!


----------



## dough

yea i cant post pics from flickr i aint smart enough

anywho nice photos


----------



## SpikeC

Copper river salmon in noodle soup:


----------



## stereo.pete

Damn Spike, that looks really tasty! Would you mind sharing your recipe for noodle soup?


----------



## SpikeC

Well, first I get a pig foot, with ankle, chopped into several pieces, boiled for a few minutes to get the gunk out, then into a pot with the scraps from 5 or chickens(giblets, carcasses, wing tips, etc.) and get that simmering, de-scumming for about 30 minutes. Meanwhile I'm roasting a head of garlic, a sliced onion, and a 2 inch chunk of galangal, sliced, for about an hour. When the veggies are roasted they go into the pot and the whole shebang simmers for 5 or 6 hours. That gets strained and the broth chilled so that the bulk of the fat can be lifted off. The last batch resulted in around 6 quarts of soup base. 
When I'm ready to make some soup I start with a quart of the base and add a bruised stalk of lemon grass, 6 kaffir lime leaves, a large clove of crushed garlic, and some slices of fresh galangal. I simmer this fro another hour and add some squirts of nam pla and lime juice. 
The noodles get boiled up and put into bowls while the strained soup poaches the veggies, in this case baby bok choy, and a boiled egg is set on the noodles with what ever protein is up for grabs. The contents of the pot are ladles onto the bowls and there ya go! I like some togarashi and green onions on top, sometimes sesame seeds/oil. Whatever is in the fridge is fair game for this. It can be varied endlessly.


----------



## rahimlee54

Felt like a little spaghetti and meatballs, not exactly memorial day food but still tasty.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thank you for the recipe Spike I will have to try that on one of my days off. I take it that you freeze the remaining soup base for later use?


----------



## sw2geeks

DinnerLobsters-2 by Steve_3D, on Flickr

Pretty easy to fix, I just par boiled them for 5 minutes, cut them in half and grilled them 5 minutes on each side brushing them with olive oil with lemon and a little BBQ rub.




DinnerLobsters-1 by Steve_3D, on Flickr

Dinner tonight, hanging out in the sink. Central Market had lobsters for $7.99 lbs.


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, you clearly have some serious photographic skills.


----------



## MadMel

Damn I'm hungry


----------



## mano

Great presentation and thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## sw2geeks

stereo.pete said:


> Wow, you clearly have some serious photographic skills.


 
Thanks! I do like taking pictures:biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yes, great photos! Do you grill your lobsters straight on the grill, or in that pan/foil?

And what do you like to do for the corn? Remove threads, tie husk, soak, and then grill?


----------



## sw2geeks

JohnnyChance said:


> Yes, great photos! Do you grill your lobsters straight on the grill, or in that pan/foil?
> 
> And what do you like to do for the corn? Remove threads, tie husk, soak, and then grill?



Par boil first 5 minutes then straight on the grill. I brush the lobster with the olive oil mixture after cutting in half, then meat side down for 5 minutes, flip to shell side down and another brush of olive oil mixture and leave them on another 5 minutes. I used the grill pan to bring them back in off the grill and put some foil down to keep it from dripping on everything when I brought it in to the house. The corn I just peeled back the husk and removed the silk, ran a little water over the corn and husk and pulled the husk back up and tied them off. I started them about 15 minutes before I put the lobster on the grill, turning them when I put the lobster on and pulling them off the same time as the lobster.


----------



## sw2geeks

Oh, I did crack the claws a little bit (gave them a wack with the back end of a heavy cleaver) before throwing them on the grill. It helps them cook at the same rate as the cut in half tails.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Thanks for the tip. I have always had my tail meat finish ahead of my claw meat. I will try cracking them next time.


----------



## sw2geeks

Fixed a T-Bone Steak and Cedar paper wrapped asparagus with bacon tonight for dinner. Wife was out of town so I was able to use the bacon fat to season the steak.




Bacon by Steve_3D, on Flickr




SteakSeason by Steve_3D, on Flickr




Asparagus by Steve_3D, on Flickr




AsparagusRoll by Steve_3D, on Flickr




AsparagusDone by Steve_3D, on Flickr




SteakDone by Steve_3D, on Flickr




SteakCut by Steve_3D, on Flickr


----------



## steeley

Nice ! love a good steak on the bone those ceder paper wraps are fun to play with .


----------



## Ratton

That T-Bone Steak and Cedar paper wrapped asparagus with bacon looks really, really GREAT!!!!:hungry::cooking:


----------



## mano

looks great geeks

What's the Cedar paper wrapping do for the taste and how is it cooked?


----------



## stereo.pete

Once again, amazing pictures, will you share what type of camera you are using as well as settings.


----------



## sw2geeks

Cedar paper is fun to play with and sort of reminds me of parchment paper packets. You soak the cedar in water, wine, sake or any other flavor you would like to steam with. Wrap the food and put it on the grill. It starts out steaming, then as it dries out wil start imparting smoke. The cedar flavor itself is very subtle and is more to do with the flavors you add to the wrap. It also makes a fun presentation to serve still on the cedar. Grill stores sell them in small sets of 8 or you can fine them in bulk at some Japanese food stores. Koren sells them in stacks of 50.


----------



## sw2geeks

stereo.pete said:


> Once again, amazing pictures, will you share what type of camera you are using as well as settings.



Thanks Pete, I am shooting in the kitchen mainly on my cutting board while cooking. So it is nothing to fancy, but I do have nice photo gear. Probably the thing you are noticing the most is the lighting. I am using an off camera flash, in other words I have the camera in one hand and the flash with a diffuser in the other. This allows me to hold the flash off to the side and even back light it a little like they do in food photography. It makes a big difference than having a flash that is attached or is part of the camera body. 

As for the camera I am using it is a canon 5d mark II, a 24x105mm lens and 580exII flash with a diffuser that I am using off camera.
I am using the camera on manual set at f8 and letting the TTL of the flash set the exposure.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for sharing, I still can't get over the quality of pictures.


----------



## Jim

Pizza as a starter then some Tenderloin/ Fillet minion. Steak fries and baby asparagus all on the weber.

Only grabbed a couple of shots.


----------



## SpikeC

Boy howdy, that is one tasty looking pie!


----------



## sw2geeks

Looks great, I love grill season!


----------



## Avishar

48 hour short rib


----------



## steeley

nice slice on the chives .


----------



## Craig

steeley said:


> nice slice on the chives .


 
Haha, only on a knife forum.

I agree.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I can't cut chives with my suisin usuba without them blowing away:rofl2:

Poussin:




With foie gras:





Oysters Champagne





Lamb Saddle (the small dice is its liver)





Red Mullet





Veal





Tongue and Chop





Chop, Headcheese Croquette, Tongue





Chop with mousse and truffle wrapped with caul, short rib





Brain Before





Brain After





Veal Choir





Headcheese, headcheese croquette, Sauce gribiche





Turbot





Lobster Leek terrine





Broiled dover sole (on a busy night we do almost sixty of these)





Yes, Sir!





Rotissier





Halibut


----------



## mano

Cowboy, post or PM your restaurant.

Veal cheeks and stock from the choir?


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

We braise the whole head without brain and tongue and pull the meat off, mix it with shallot, carrot, parsley, chive, and a bit of truffle, and lemon zest and make the croquettes out of that, bread and fry them; braise the tongue in that stock and then reduce that into a jus. Heat tongue slices in jus, saute chops with oregano, rosemary, lemon zest and white pepper and fry the croquette. That was one of the more fun things on the menu....

Blanch favas, clean morels, saute morels, deglaze with white wine, add favas and some chicken stock reduce to demi sec and lie with butter


----------



## sw2geeks

Looks like the links got messed up from Flickr so I am re-posting them.

Fixed up some mussels this weekend. Picked up a bag at Costco.




Mussels-1 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Mussels all cleaned up.




Mussels-2 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Chopped up some onions.




Mussels-3 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Costco also had some on the vine Roma tomatoes.




Mussels-4 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Peeled and seeded.




Mussels-5 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Smashed some garlic.




Mussels-6 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Prep all done.




Mussels-7 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Mussels out of the pot, steamed with the prep and some pinot.




Mussels-8 by Steve_3D, on Flickr
Plated with some marinara and bread.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Not high and fancy but we took my daughter and her friends to the ranch and had a small cookout


----------



## chazmtb

Some homemade sushi the other day. Spicy tuna in tostitos shells. Eel rolls and salmon skin rolls with volcano topping. Other rolls made out of tuna and salmon.


----------



## apicius9

Best I made in a while was just a plate of sauteed local fish when my friends were here a few weeks ago, but I wasn't smart enough to take pics. Nothing fancy though, just good, fresh fish, good bread, a few veggies, roasted potatoes, lots of butter and lemon...

Bao, here is a question for you (and don't plan to lead this thread astray, we can also switch to PM): We have quite a few Vietnamese places out here that serve pho and other things - I just never know how to eat them. What do I do with all the stuff I get with my soup? Is there a 'Vietnamese dining for dummies' guide? 

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb

Stefan

Mix it up. Put Thai basil, bean sprouts, siracha (if you like heat), hoisin, and go to town.


----------



## MadMel

Or if you do not like the stuff, just don't add them.. I usually just add some cut chillies and coriander and that's it.


----------



## apicius9

Easy enough. The little place I go to usually puts so much extra on the table that he just confused me  Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

i have guests coming to dinner tonight, so i took the day off work to be able to bake a proper loaf of bread (i needed a day off anyway). pictured is the Auvergne crown from Daniel Leader's _Local Breads_. the sourdough starter i keep around is more San Francisco than France, but i started a Levain from scratch for this. it could have fermented and proofed a little more, which would have kept it from blowing up in the oven, but it was the first time i'd used this levain recipe, and you never know what it's going to be like until you bake it for the first time. i think it'll be good. it'll be going with a roast chicken, my favorite minimalist mac and cheese (i've tried dozens of recipes, and this very simple one has always come out on top), and a tomato and eggplant gratin. and, of course, some good Bordeaux (a young and plump 2005 Saint-Émilion, in this case).


----------



## stereo.pete

EdipisReks said:


> i have guests coming to dinner tonight, so i took the day off work to be able to bake a proper loaf of bread (i needed a day off anyway). pictured is the Auvergne crown from Daniel Leader's _Local Breads_. the sourdough starter i keep around is more San Francisco than France, but i started a Levain from scratch for this. it could have fermented and proofed a little more, which would have kept it from blowing up in the oven, but it was the first time i'd used this levain recipe, and you never know what it's going to be like until you bake it for the first time. i think it'll be good. it'll be going with a roast chicken, my favorite minimalist mac and cheese (i've tried dozens of recipes, and this very simple one has always come out on top), and a tomato and eggplant gratin. and, of course, some good Bordeaux (a young and plump 2005 Saint-Émilion, in this case).



Care to share the recipe for the above mentioned mac and cheese? That loaf looks beautiful as well.


----------



## EdipisReks

click on the "minimalistic mac and cheese", and it should be there.


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, I can't believe I missed the link. **DOH**


----------



## EdipisReks

heh, hey, it's Wednesday.  btw, i don't puree the mixture, i just mix it with a fork. i find that pureeing cottage cheese does very little, so you just end up with something else that needs to be washed.


----------



## jwpark

sw2geeks, which nakiri is that in you picture?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stir fry.






So nice having all this real estate at home!
















Hanger steak, some veg, some bean thread noodles, some egg, sauce...you know the drill.


----------



## Andrew H

That looks great, nice Newcastle in the background.


----------



## stereo.pete

My cousin came over for dinner so I decided to make a nice meal. For a starter we had spinach and four cheese ravioli with a lemon butter sauce, garnished with some finely sliced chive and lemon zest. The entree was a hand cut filet (cut by myself) mashed potatoes with thyme and green beans saute'd in olive oil and garlic shavings. Everything came out absolutely perfect. Thanks to Scott's (Salty's) sous chef Cacho for showing me how to make the base sauce, which I then flavored with lemon zest.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## apicius9

I knew I shouldn't open this thread so close to lunch time. Beautiful pics & meals!

Stefan


----------



## mano

Both look great.

John, how do you make the egg sauce?

Pete, do you make your own ravioli?


----------



## sw2geeks

jwpark said:


> sw2geeks, which nakiri is that in you picture?



Watanabe with a fish handle. It is my favorite.


----------



## stereo.pete

mano said:


> Both look great.
> 
> John, how do you make the egg sauce?
> 
> Pete, do you make your own ravioli?



Mano, I cannot take credit for the ravioli but everything else including the sauce was of my design. After watching Master Chef last night I would like to try my hand at making ravioli.


----------



## mano

Pete, if you make your own pasta it's not difficult with or without a ravioli mold. Just do a google search.

If you really want to wow everyone press a basil leaf in the top. Just make a larger ravioli and press the top layer very thin. Sandwich a small leaf between two thin pasta layers and run it through the press at setting just thick enough to press them all together. 

The leaf will stretch out but is clearly seen through the translucent pasta.

The technique is easier if you're not making ravioli. Just lay small leaves on half a long sheet of thin pasta. Double over/sandwich and run it through the press as above.

Hand cut rectangles each with its own leaf.


----------



## azmark

A nice New York Strip with a few steak kabobs:hungry:


----------



## Jim

Looks great Mark!


----------



## goodchef1

Man, I just love some of these high quality pics. :Ooooh: I gotta get me one of those cameras now. Any rec?


----------



## azmark

Jim said:


> Looks great Mark!


 
Thanks Jim!


----------



## Justin0505

goodchef1 said:


> Man, I just love some of these high quality pics. :Ooooh: I gotta get me one of those cameras now. Any rec?


 
This is a question that I've seen come up alot. Food and knife photography is a HUGE subject and, like anything there's a huge range of equiptment and methods and very strong opinions. Everything from a point&shoot or phone camera and a nice north facing windowsill to thousands of $ of specialized lighting and tens of thousands of $ of camera & lenses.

I know that we've got some pretty experienced and innovative photo/video guys in this forum (I suspect there's a pretty big overlap between the catagories of knife/food geek, and photo geek). I actually think that this could be it's own forum section or perhaps a sub-section under the media center: a place to discuss both gear and technique. 
What do you all think? However, not being a senior guy here or well practiced forum architect I'm probably not the person to set that up...*looks at Jim for guidance*


----------



## Jim

Justin,
As a rule forum creation,for example a "darkroom" or what have you, is driven by member content. If we end up with 3 paqes about shooting photos, camera gear lighting and editing programs, then a new stand alone forum would becomes viable. 

For now at least, feel free to post about this in the "off topic" forum.

Thanks for your great suggestion!


----------



## Justin0505

Jim said:


> Justin,
> As a rule forum creation,for example a "darkroom" or what have you, is driven by member content. If we end up with 3 paqes about shooting photos, camera gear lighting and editing programs, then a new stand alone forum would becomes viable.
> 
> For now at least, feel free to post about this in the "off topic" forum.
> 
> Thanks for your great suggestion!



Thanks for the advise Jim - you're a pretty nice guy for an "Old Curmudgeon"! I started the new thread in over in OT. I think that just the people who regularly post in this photo-rich thread alone could supply all the the content needed to get this thing going. 
location for all you foodies that are also...uhhh... photies? : http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?1820-The-Dark-Room&p=26412#post26412


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Gateau de pomme de terre "Anna"






Chives and Usuba





Cote de Beouf


----------



## chazmtb

Getting ready for the 4th. 4 slabs of St. Louis style ribs and 2 slabs of baby backs. Pulled Pork to come.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Last friday I got some pork belly and started to cure it. Rubbed it with kosher salt, and then a dry rub consisting of grated ginger, sugar, cocoa, coffee, smoked paprika, chipolte, and maybe a couple other things. After 7 days, I grilled it:






And here it is sliced:






It came out good. Meatier than store bought bacon, easy to slice in thick slices and stays dead flat in the pan when you sear it. Also, as evidenced by all my odd ingredients in the rub, it is probably the most complex bacon I have had. Starts out very much like ham, then you get ginger and paprika, and finally it finishes with lots of classic bacon flavor, with some really nice coffee hints.

We are going to make some at work (with better pork from a local farm that raises heritage hogs), with an emphasis on the coffee and some spices that love coffee. Thinking about a Fried Farmer's Egg, House-cured Caffeinated Bacon, and Waffle Fritter as an appetizer for our next menu. 

Here is our current Salmon offering; Grilled organic salmon, zucchini linguine, roasted corn, blistered grape tomatoes, bacon, and corn-saffron coulis:


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny, 

The pictures aren't working for me but it does sound quite fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyChance

They werent working for me at first either, I changed them. Still not working for you?


----------



## Ratton

I don't see any pictures either!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

JohnnyChance said:


> Last friday I got some pork belly and started to cure it. Rubbed it with kosher salt, and then a dry rub consisting of grated ginger, sugar, cocoa, coffee, smoked paprika, chipolte, and maybe a couple other things. After 7 days, I grilled it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is sliced:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out good. Meatier than store bought bacon, easy to slice in thick slices and stays dead flat in the pan when you sear it. Also, as evidenced by all my odd ingredients in the rub, it is probably the most complex bacon I have had. Starts out very much like ham, then you get ginger and paprika, and finally it finishes with lots of classic bacon flavor, with some really nice coffee hints.
> 
> We are going to make some at work (with better pork from a local farm that raises heritage hogs), with an emphasis on the coffee and some spices that love coffee. Thinking about a Fried Farmer's Egg, House-cured Caffeinated Bacon, and Waffle Fritter as an appetizer for our next menu.
> 
> Here is our current Salmon offering; Grilled organic salmon, zucchini linguine, roasted corn, blistered grape tomatoes, bacon, and corn-saffron coulis:



Fixed!


----------



## Jim




----------



## bishamon

What do you guys do for omelettes?


----------



## NoCoMom

Love eggs....eggs with chimichurri, bacon hash browns & rye toast


----------



## SpikeC

Plane looking, but tasty. Teriyaki chicken (the mirin is great!) done on the BGE, and sesame noodles with home made ramen noodles, mirin, soy sauce, rice vinegar, garlic, ginger, toasted sesame oil, honey and some veggies.


----------



## stereo.pete

Damn Spike, home made ramen noodles, that is awesome!


----------



## crizq0

Made some Banh Xeo tonite. Got the recipe from this site. Tasted pretty good. Now I have to try my mom's to see how it compares. Can't wait to try the other recipes.:thumbsup:

http://www.theravenouscouple.com/2009/12/banh-xeo-vietnamese-sizzling-crepes.html


----------



## chazmtb

Oh yeah,

Good looking dish. Best thing is good nuoc mam to go with your banh xeo.

Making me hungry.....


----------



## Jim

Cochinita Pibil-Puerco Pibil


----------



## stereo.pete

I just made this chicken stir fry with fried egg, baby bok choy, green beans, broccolini and bean noodles.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stereo.pete

I whipped this up for dinner tonight for myself and the wife. Choice filet w/ shitake cream sauce and thyme infused mashed potatoes. It was very tasty and cooked perfectly medium rare.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpikeC

I dunno why, butt mushrooms give me the heeby-geebys.


----------



## stereo.pete

SpikeC said:


> I dunno why, butt mushrooms give me the heeby-geebys.


 

lolz


----------



## Ratton

stereo.pete said:


> I whipped this up for dinner tonight for myself and the wife. Choice filet w/ shitake cream sauce and thyme infused mashed potatoes. It was very tasty and cooked perfectly medium rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That looks great!!! :bbq: And I love mushrooms, I didn't as a kid but I certainly do now.


----------



## Jim

Made up some Carolina cole slaw and pickled Vidalia onions to go with the PP.


----------



## steeley

Every weekend Jim cooks something great .
must drive your neighbor's crazy.:bbqsmoker:


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome pictures Jim. Are those pork butts, you must forgive my newbie question? Also, if you haven't already would you mind sharing your dry rub?


----------



## Jim

Yep, Butts about 9 lbs each boned out. 

8 part Paprika
5 part salt
3 part sugar

I use a mustard and vinegar slather to hold it on.


----------



## chazmtb

Awesome Jim. Do you really need to tie the meat.


----------



## Jim

chazmtb said:


> Awesome Jim. Do you really need to tie the meat.



My local RD does not carry bone in Butts so tying them up is a good plan overall, keeps them together for the 13 hours of so they cook.


----------



## Ratton

That pulled pork looks great!!! As much as I love rigs, I've got to say pulled pork is #1!!!:hungry:

Do you find a difference in taste between bone in vs boned out Butts??


----------



## Jim

Ratton said:


> That pulled pork looks great!!! As much as I love rigs, I've got to say pulled pork is #1!!!:hungry:
> 
> Do you find a difference in taste between bone in vs boned out Butts??



I would prefer bone in, I think it does add some flavor.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for sharing your rub recipe Jim.


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim, you posted your secret rub recipe? :eek2:


----------



## stereo.pete

Just made this for lunch, the dish includes: Filet of beef, parsnip puree w/ thyme and green beans saute'd in olive oil and finished off with lemon juice.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks for looking,

Pete


----------



## mhlee

QUOTE=Dave Martell;34945]Jim, you posted your secret rub recipe? :eek2:[/QUOTE]

However, he hasn't disclosed, perhaps, his most important ingredients: the kinds of wood he uses and how much. :spiteful:


----------



## stereo.pete

Bacon wrapped breast of chicken with a parsnip puree and kale.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JohnnyChance

Late night snack:







Scallops, japanese eggplant, garlic, ginger, lemongrass, chili bean paste, mirin, soy, rice wine vinegar.

And a Stone Levitation Ale.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Bacon, Fried Ham, Muenster, Fried Egg, Mustard, all cooked in the rendered bacon fat, including the bread.

Fat Kid Sandwich.


----------



## El Pescador

So wrong its right! Obviously you're not a nutritionist...


----------



## goodchef1

Now that's a freegin sandwich!!! :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell

goodchef1 said:


> Now that's a freegin sandwich!!! :hungry:



lus1:


----------



## rahimlee54

JohnnyChance said:


> Bacon, Fried Ham, Muenster, Fried Egg, Mustard, all cooked in the rendered bacon fat, including the bread.
> 
> Fat Kid Sandwich.


 

That sandwich is more calories than I intake daily by itself, looks great though.


----------



## ecchef

Hey S.Pete, what do you put in your parsnip puree? I use apples, roasted shallot and horseradish.


----------



## stereo.pete

ecchef said:


> Hey S.Pete, what do you put in your parsnip puree? I use apples, roasted shallot and horseradish.



I am not at your level yet Ecchef as I only put fresh thyme in mine. I will have to try it with the ingredients that you said, which sound very delicious.


----------



## ptolemy

JohnnyChance said:


> Bacon, Fried Ham, Muenster, Fried Egg, Mustard, all cooked in the rendered bacon fat, including the bread.
> 
> Fat Kid Sandwich.


I love you man!


----------



## Jim

A humble pie for my lunch guest today-


----------



## wenus2

looks good Jim!


----------



## K-Fed

Swordfish wellington atop creamed leeks and spinach with pernod.


----------



## K-Fed

Pan seared sockeye salmon with dijon tarragon broth and lentils.






Duck breast au poivre with wild mushrooms sauteed in rendered duck fat.






Pan roasted duck breast with black cherry compote, toasted pistachios, cabernet demi, sauteed kale and wild rice.


----------



## mr drinky

I have no pics (unless you want me to take a photo of a messy kitchen that I don't care to clean), but tonight I made my own fresh pappardelle with a veal ragu. It came out amazing for a last-minute dinner, but I wish I had thinned the pasta by one more number.

k.


----------



## Jim

KKF chix for dinner- Got a kiss for my efforts from my bride.


----------



## SpikeC

KKF or KFC, what a difference a letter can make!


----------



## ptolemy

today


----------



## DwarvenChef

ptolemy said:


> today


 
LOL I just did those myself, yours look better lol


----------



## hoop

Jim said:


> Made up some Carolina cole slaw and pickled Vidalia onions to go with the PP.


 
Jim -

I know this is going deep into the thread, but sweet little tiny in the manger (bonus points to anybody that can place that quote...) that looks AMAZING! Could you PM a recipe?!??! (I hope that's not taboo on this site....)

-ah


----------



## Jim

Haha, That's what this forum is for! Do you have a BBQ/Smoker?

Its very simple, mustard and vinegar slather and a rub of 8 part Paprika,5 part salt,3 part sugar. You can add all sorts of spices to the rub to make it your own. 12 hours at 235-250 and you have BBQ pork butt.


----------



## TheQReview

These are grilled wings with Big Dave's Wildfire Sauce. They're part of my weekly (during football season) series, Game Day Recipes. This photo is from week 1. You can see the other recipes on The "Q" Review.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Good food day today! Sorry, can't/won't figure out resizing, so you get gargantuan phone pics.

For breakfast, I made mine and Lily's favorite, "Lemon Pancakes". It is a tradition that started when I had no baking powder and no buttermilk, so I made pancakes with baking soda, milk, and lemon juice. Forgot to buy/make syrup, so I put butter, more lemon juice, and powdered sugar on them. Side of Nueske's Bacon, and we eat until our sternums hurt!





The last one woke up some flour hiding at the bottom(because I'm not overmixing, and neither should you!), and the butter in the pan burned, so we got a pancake burl.





And dinner was our Gordon Ramsay special: Fish & Chips and we watch Kitchen Nightmares! My daughter loves Gordon Ramsay, and calls him "chef", it is one of 3 shows she requests to watch.
Cod was the fish, the batter was made with White Lily flour and Newcastle Ale(and seasonings, leavenings, blah blah), chips are russets, the oil was corn, the beer was room temp, vinegar was malt and the peas were from frozen. I wouldn't change a thing! One of the best meals around.


----------



## SpikeC

mmmmmm, Nueske's.


----------



## hoop

Jim said:


> Haha, That's what this forum is for! Do you have a BBQ/Smoker?
> 
> Its very simple, mustard and vinegar slather and a rub of 8 part Paprika,5 part salt,3 part sugar. You can add all sorts of spices to the rub to make it your own. 12 hours at 235-250 and you have BBQ pork butt.



Awesome, I know what I'm up to this weekend!! Thanks!


----------



## Ratton

hoop said:


> Awesome, I know what I'm up to this weekend!! Thanks!



For pulled pork you should have an internal temp of around 195*, so depending on the size of your butt it could take longer than 12 hours. :my2cents:


----------



## Jim

Ratton said:


> For pulled pork you should have an internal temp of around 195*, so depending on the size of your butt it could take longer than 12 hours. :my2cents:



Quite right!


----------



## The Edge

Here's last nights dinner. First is a Potato Soup topped with home made Pesto.




Potato Soup by taylor_e2001, on Flickr

Next, is a Coriander Pepper encrusted Rib Eye on top of rice, with sauteed Onion, Bell Pepper, and Tomato with a lemon garlic olive oil dressing.




Rib Eye by taylor_e2001, on Flickr


----------



## Eamon Burke

Another good day for my culinary adventures. I started out by drinking some Brazilian coffee and eating a bagel with an un-aged Brie on it. Some kind of "breakfast cheese" from California. Good stuff. My wife made "savory oatmeal", with bacon and pan-fried apples.

Then I spent the day working on 2 things that are kind of life-long dreams for me. I have a thing about trying foods that are obsolete or authentic, and another thing about making foods like I've never had, but what I think they should be like.
First is REAL TEXAS CHILI.
This is Chili. The real Chili. The stuff that cowpokes would eat off metal plates around a fire on the Chisholm Trail. I vowed to not make this with any ingredients that a Cattle Trail cook wouldn't have. So no fresh peppers, tomatoes, etc, and no primo cuts.




Took the Noonday Onion and sweated it down, till they *just* burned. Took them out, used the hot pan to sear the oxtail and stew meat. Put the meat aside, and deglazed with an entire bottle of Shiner Bock. Reduced it by half, dumped in the tomatoes/beef/onions, green chili powder, smoked sweet paprika, and the adobo sauce from the preserved chipotles, along with salt and pepper. Corn Tortillas to thicken(took about 10 or so) the chili. After that, it was just 4 hours of bubbling and scraping the gunk off the bottom. I would've left the bones in during serving, but it's too messy and my wife doesn't dig gnawing bones like I do, so I cleaned them off about a half hour before finishing, and busted up the meat with a spoon.




Served with more corn tortillas and a glass of water. I had one bowl, and I was about under the table, it was so filling. ONE BOWL. I usually eat 3-4 bowls of white-city-folk chili.


While I was managing that, I was babying these things:




I've been obsessed with apples lately for some reason, and have always been annoyed that "apple pie" is more like "cinnamon and brown sugar pie". So I did *most* of what Alton Brown did to his pies, using Apple Jack in the crust instead of water, using a pie bird, grains of paradise exclusively, and glazing the top with Apple syrup. I used 2 Granny Smith, 2 Braeburn, and 2 Jonagold apples. Slices came out clean as a whistle, apples cooked perfectly, and crust was uniform. Poured some heavy cream on my slice, and I'm feeling pretty good about things.


----------



## sachem allison

SpikeC said:


> mmmmmm, Nueske's.


 
+1


----------



## stereo.pete

That chili and those pies look absolutely amazing, well done sir!


----------



## Avishar

My attempt at one of my favorite things from the past: Smothered Pork Chops!




Nothing too fancy here, just some good bone in Niman Ranch Pork, brined in a healthy dose of maple syrup and apple cider vinegar, sous vide, chilled, buttermilked, crusted with panko, fried crisp, smothered with a mushroom soubise, and served alongside some celery root and leek mash, with a southern style vinegar slaw! and a nice cold one to go with it


----------



## JohnnyChance

Oh yeah sure, not TOO fancy. That means no liquid nitrogen? Looks awesome.


----------



## Ratton

How long did you sous vide the pork for, and at what temp??


----------



## SpikeC

Droool.......


----------



## jheis

Ack, Pitoui, (add any other comic strip expletive). 

IMHO maple syrup has no place in food - at least food that is going in my mouth.

The rest of it sounds great.

James


----------



## apicius9

Shoot, I just realized that I once again forgot to take pics of the food I made. Had some really nice short ribs lately, and yesterday some nice pork tenderloins wrapped in prosciutto that were as perfect as I ever made them. Gotta keep a camera in the kitchen... Great stuff to be seen here, love the thread.

Stefan


----------



## Avishar

Ratton said:


> How long did you sous vide the pork for, and at what temp??



60°C until it hit that internal temp which was about 1 hr 45 mins! Haha it is funny you mention the liquid nitro though, we are getting our Dewar in on the 30th  And in all honesty the maple syrup really didn't really transfer much flavor at all into it, it really was to balance the salt from the brine!


----------



## Andrew H

Avishar said:


> 60°C until it hit that internal temp which was about 1 hr 45 mins! Haha it is funny you mention the liquid nitro though, we are getting our Dewar in on the 30th  And in all honesty the maple syrup really didn't really transfer much flavor at all into it, it really was to balance the salt from the brine!



The pork looks really good, but I'm just curious, what's a FANCY meal at your house?


----------



## Jim

A little packer brisket- oak wood and love.


----------



## Eamon Burke

You are a credit to New York City.
:bbq:


----------



## Fornia

Great looking brisket there!


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## SpikeC

A little salad from last night. The Albacore loin from New Seasons market was seared for this.


----------



## Miles

SpikeC said:


> A little salad from last night. The Albacore loin from New Seasons market was seared for this.
> 
> View attachment 3236



I really miss New Seasons sometimes. This is one of them.


----------



## chazmtb

OK, sorry for the crappy pictures, but they are from my cell phone. Here were some things I made over Christmas. Chicken gallontine, Filet roast, and some sushi. We had a friend give us fresh snapper he caught from the Gulf. The tuna was sushi grade frozen.


----------



## mano

chaz, excellent presentation!


----------



## Jim

A feast for the eyes!


----------



## SpikeC

Beautiful stuff! Not to be pedantic, butt when it's roasted it's ballotine, when poached it's galantine and served cold.


----------



## chazmtb

:lol2::thumbsup:


----------



## jmforge

So when you slice it up, is it guillotine? 


SpikeC said:


> Beautiful stuff! Not to be pedantic, butt when it's roasted it's ballotine, when poached it's galantine and served cold.


----------



## Jim

New Years dinner- 





Pork roast-





Breast of veal stuffed with spinach and Feta





Escarole and white beans

Not shown, Rigatoni with sauce

Broccoli with garlic and oil 

Homemade rolls

Enough cake and stuff to choke Marie Antoinette.


----------



## mr drinky

Those roasts look AMAZING and I love onions. You have some of the best meat porn.

k.


----------



## steeley

Nice Jim
how did the veal come out for you .
and of note the knifes.:knife:


----------



## ColinCB

To break in my new knife and board, I cooked up some Confit Byaldi, aka Ratatouille.


----------



## Jim

steeley said:


> Nice Jim
> how did the veal come out for you .
> and of note the knifes.:knife:



The veal was "OK" I bake at 300 covered for a couple of hours to break down all the connective tissue then just brown it up. Its a difficult cut to nail down if you don't cook it often. The Hiro is my favorite shaped slicer. 



mr drinky said:


> Those roasts look AMAZING and I love onions. You have some of the best meat porn.
> 
> k.



Thanks Buddy!



ColinCB said:


> To break in my new knife and board, I cooked up some Confit Byaldi, aka Ratatouille.


Really nice presentation!


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice Jim but that fork looks a tad too stock to me.


----------



## Jim

A man has to draw the line somewhere!



When I find that line I will let you know...hahaha.


----------



## K-Fed

The chef and I put together a fun tasting menu for a private party that we had a couple of weeks ago. We had a blast working on this together and even more fun when it finally came down to execute it. Like kids in a candy shop.






The appetizers - 






Seafood course - 






Meats -


----------



## jmforge

Dude, I just gained 10 pounds reading the menu. That's pretty wild!!:doublethumbsup:


K-Fed said:


> The chef and I put together a fun tasting menu for a private party that we had a couple of weeks ago. We had a blast working on this together and even more fun when it finally came down to execute it. Like kids in a candy shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The appetizers -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seafood course -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meats -


----------



## Eamon Burke

I just lost 10 pounds thinking about working that line! :scared4:

I salute you! :hatsoff:


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Bavarian Pork Roast. Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture fresh out of the oven, so only a quick snapshot of the leftovers:


----------



## Jim

Sean,
What cut was that? Is that part of the belly?


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Yes, it is from the belly.


----------



## K-Fed

Looks delicious and fatty. =):bbq:


----------



## Jim

Indeed it does look great!


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

Thanks. It tasted great and by far not as fatty as it may seem. The most fat just melted away. The next time I make the roast I try to make a step by step documentation, if there's interest.


----------



## Craig

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Thanks. It tasted great and by far not as fatty as it may seem. The most fat just melted away. The next time I make the roast I try to make a step by step documentation, if there's interest.



I was about to ask for just that.


----------



## Mike Davis

If there's interest....You must have forgotten where you were:razz: :wink:


----------



## ptolemy

Mike Davis said:


> If there's interest....You must have forgotten where you were:razz: :wink:



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## K-Fed

I ran a stuffed porkloin as a special last night. Turned out quite nice.


----------



## Jim

Cranberries are terrific with pork! Looks tasty.


----------



## SpikeC

A few days back I made some cannellini bean and ham soup with kale and stuff, and it was good. Before that I made pasta sauce with sausage and some weird squiggly pasta, and had a cup or so left over. Last night I combined the leftover soup and pasta into a tomato pasta bean soup, and it was more than the sum of its parts!
I love leftovers!


----------



## Jim

> and it was good



Quote of the day!


----------



## Eamon Burke

K-Fed said:


> I ran a stuffed porkloin as a special last night. Turned out quite nice.



yeah it did :hungry:


----------



## ptolemy

K-Fed said:


> I ran a stuffed porkloin as a special last night. Turned out quite nice.



wow, ans wanted to ask 2 things:

1. wow, that pork looks perfectly cooked. did you precook/cool stuffing before hand?
2. nice patina on the knife


----------



## K-Fed

ptolemy said:


> wow, ans wanted to ask 2 things:
> 
> 1. wow, that pork looks perfectly cooked. did you precook/cool stuffing before hand?
> 2. nice patina on the knife



The stuffing I made out of some leftover bacon cheddar corn bread I had from a special the night before, with some wild rice, cranberries, celery onion, chicken stock, the usual, and yes, the stuffing was cooked and cooled before stuffing. That patina is about a years worth of slicing on the line. It's increadibly stable. I could probably leave the knife dirty and wet over night and not see a spec of rust. Not that I would ever do such a thing. I served it with a little browned swiss on top of the slices and a cranberry demi glace.


----------



## Lucretia

Power was out the last few days (ice storm that the forecasters COMPLETELY missed) so was figuring out how to use what was in the fridge. Took a leftover top loin roast, sliced it up, and made a sauce out of campari tomatoes, garlic, oregano, balsamic vinnegar, olive oil, worchestershire, and s&p. Washed up some salad, more O&V for dressing, a bottle of wine, and we had a pretty good candlelight dinner.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Looks good! If the power went out here, we would wake up popsicles!


----------



## Lucretia

We were lucky--after the ice storm it was pretty much above freezing. There was about 1/2 inch of ice over several inches of snow, so we were able to break off hunks of ice, put it in bags, and pack it into the refrigerator. Natural gas fireplace & stove, so we could cook and stay plenty warm. The worst part is the septic system relies on a sump pump, so you have to treat in gently during a power outage or face *DIRE* consequences! So while we had plenty of hot water from the gas water heater, we couldn't shower for fear of backing up the sewage into the house.


----------



## stereo.pete

I decided to try something different, and that something was Bread and Garlic Soup from Ferran's new cookbook. Although not the most beautiful dish, it did hold down in the flavor category.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





By chicagopete at 2012-01-25


----------



## ptolemy

I rather eat the ugliest, yet tastiest dish rather than prettiest and cardboard tasting one.


----------



## DwarvenChef

ptolemy said:


> I rather eat the ugliest, yet tastiest dish rather than prettiest and cardboard tasting one.



I'm with ya there, I like to see what the high end is doing but have no interest in eating it. I'm just as happy to eat up cafe grub that is made with care and good ingredients.


----------



## Andrew H

ptolemy said:


> I rather eat the ugliest, yet tastiest dish rather than prettiest and cardboard tasting one.



I agree, but let's not engage in the tyranny of the or. :viking:


----------



## SpikeC

I'm working on a chicken ballottine(aka KKF chicken) tonight with a little different twist than my previous ones. This is a take on Chicken Ballottine Churnonsky, from Raymond Oliver's "La Cuisine". The stuffing is a boneless chix breast half double cleaver minced with some ham and parmesan, with prosciutto and black truffles. The Oregon truffles are in season right now, don't 'cha know. The ballottine is nestled on a bed of sliced potatoes and lacinto kale with dry white wine. It is now in the oven with a covering of parchment for the first 1/2 hour at 425º f





.


----------



## apicius9

How stupid can one person be? - I am trying to lose weight and still opened this thread :doublebanghead:. Now I am sitting here salivating... And I ordered 3 cook books in the past 2 days. Losing weight is expensive.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

The truffles really disappeared into chicken, leaving a subtle impression. I thought the forcemeat* stuffing worked quite well!

* fancy French term


----------



## Jim

That is a chubby chappy! Looks great Spike.


----------



## SpikeC

Thanks Jim! I thought it tasted pretty good. The potatoes and kale under the chicken came out yummy!


----------



## Kyle

This was dinner last night. Tri-tip and chicken on the Big Green Egg using lump and oak with mashed potatos and charro beans on the side. Nothing fancy, but it hit the spot.


----------



## Jim

A nice looking plate Kyle, any leftovers? :hungry:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Kyle's solution to not being able to decide between beef and chicken - both.


----------



## Kyle

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Kyle's solution to not being able to decide between beef and chicken - both.



Well, I was actually feeding about 10 people, and I knew that just a single tri-tip or chicken wouldn't cut it, so I cooked one of each. :hungry:


----------



## SpikeC

Looks fantastic, and coming off of a BGE I'm sure it tasted just as good as it looks!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Hey, look it's almost all the Texas food groups! Beef, Chicken, potatoes, beans and beer! You forgot pickles.


----------



## ColinCB

BurkeCutlery said:


> Hey, look it's almost all the Texas food groups! Beef, Chicken, potatoes, beans and beer! You forgot pickles.





FRIED pickles.


----------



## SpikeC

OK, this is definitely NOT fancy, butt I mixed ground beef with ground dark meat turkey and some bits of browned off bacon and made a burger, mayo on the skinny buns, napa cabbage, pineapple and catsup. Tasty!


----------



## stereo.pete

SpikeC said:


> OK, this is definitely NOT fancy, butt I mixed ground beef with ground dark meat turkey and some bits of browned off bacon and made a burger, mayo on the skinny buns, napa cabbage, pineapple and catsup. Tasty!



Spike, you know you can't sit here and tease us with text and no pics.


----------



## Jim

How bad could it have been? It had bacon in it!


----------



## Still-edo

Staging some finger food for the Superbowl.


----------



## K-Fed

Spinach, artichoke, roasted red pepper, gorgonzola stuffed flank steak, with asparagus, roasted shallot mashed potatoes, chardonay gorgonzola cream, and red wine demi glace.


----------



## mr drinky

Seriously. Holy Shh!t. Nice work.

k.


----------



## bieniek




----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome, I love the look of those two dishes.


----------



## stereo.pete

By chicagopete at 2012-02-06

Before you ask, no they are not from scratch. Just posting a delicious dish I whipped up the other night.


----------



## stereo.pete

I made a chicken and beef curry tonight with and it turned out pretty solid. It still needs some fine tuning but I am getting closer every time I make it.

Here's the knife I used to make it. This is one of the first ******** Addicts and one of a handful that were customized by Dave. I just wanted to add that Dave did some amazing work on this knife and I know it was a real bear to work with. Thanks again Dave!




By chicagopete at 2012-02-06

Here's the finished dish over a bed of rice noodles and topped with a fried egg and a drizzle of chili oil.




By chicagopete at 2012-02-06


----------



## K-Fed

I love this one... looks like somthing I could eat for breakfast on a daily basis. Love the chili oil aswell. Use it often at work to accent dishes.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

bieniek said:


>



I need to know more about the fruit dessert pictured here...


----------



## bieniek

Blackberries, blueberries, raspberries. 

Almost hidden there on the bottom is cake made with eggs, flour, milk, molasses dark sugar and demerara 50/50, melted butter and roasted pumpkin seeds. 

cream is cheese-vanilla.

Coulis is blackcurrant

The sorbet is elderberry flour cider and yoghurt.

This is not the best shot for the sorbet... It was made with iphone and by my cooworker.


----------



## Lucretia

Wow! That sounds like a little bit of heaven. A perfect end to a meal.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for the details. That looks incredible. What did you "dust" the plate with?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Normally what I put out at work looks like a pile of food dumped into a bucket.

At my previous job, every 10 minutes was about tackling something that looks like what's in my avatar(my wife's favorite roll). *Today, we had everything prepped to the nines, and and did a plated(well..put them on a several platters and set up plates) lunch. *The recipe was crap, something pulled from some blogger lady, but after service, I was so pumped that we were making food on REAL PLATES without looking like this:
:theline:

...that I actually plated the lady's meal. *Gasp!*








So I guess it's not Fine, Fancy, or Just Plain Good. *But my day was certainly better than normal! *I feel like the disgruntled line cooks on Kitchen Nightmares at the end of the episode.


----------



## bieniek

ooooops, sorry. the green powder is verbena leaves powder


----------



## Lucretia

Had a first hint of spring this weekend. The crocuses have started blooming and the witch hazel is going full bore, so we went out to do a little yard work and enjoy the sun. Mixed up a little chicken salad first, though. Just simple chicken, mayonnaise, salt, pepper, dried cranberries, walnuts, and scallions. So we came in from a perfect preview of spring to chicken salad, a bottle of Mumm brut rose, and followed it up with a piece of (almost) flourless chocolate cake. Then a nap. Great way to spend the weekend.


----------



## Andrew H

Lucretia said:


> Had a first hint of spring this weekend. The crocuses have started blooming and the witch hazel is going full bore, so we went out to do a little yard work and enjoy the sun. Mixed up a little chicken salad first, though. Just simple chicken, mayonnaise, salt, pepper, dried cranberries, walnuts, and scallions. So we came in from a perfect preview of spring to chicken salad, a bottle of Mumm brut rose, and followed it up with a piece of (almost) flourless chocolate cake. Then a nap. Great way to spend the weekend.



That cake looks great. What is that on the bottom? A creme angalise perhaps?


----------



## mr drinky

bieniek said:


>



Wow. I love those dishes. I need to go back to Oslo. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia

Andrew H said:


> That cake looks great. What is that on the bottom? A creme angalise perhaps?



Creme anglaise would have been great. It was going to be whipped cream, but we were whipped ourselves after the first major yard work day of the year, so it was just a puddle of whipping cream.

One of the easiest cakes in the world to make--hubby made this one--melt 10 oz chopped semi or bittersweet chocolate with 1 cup unsalted butter. Beat together 5 eggs and 1 1/4 c sugar until thick. Sift together 5 Tbsp flour, 1 1/2 tsp baking powder, pinch of salt. Fold the sifted ingredients into the eggs & sugar, then fold in the melted chocolate and a couple good glugs (an important unit of measurement!) of your favorite liquer. Chambord or Grand Marnier work really well. Pour into a 10" buttered/floured springform (use a piece of waxed or parchment paper on the bottom, too--this likes to stick) and bake at 325 degrees F for 20 minutes. Cover with foil and bake about 30 minutes more, until tester comes out with moist crumbs. Let cool in pan on rack (it will fall--it's supposed to), top with powdered sugar. Serve with whipped cream, fresh fruit, creme anglaise, etc.


----------



## bieniek

Chilli night








beef meatballs with chili and rosemary





deeo fried pots with spicy marinade





pepper salad with sweet chili sauce









chilli soya bacon





deep fried garlic





one of my favourites if it comes to fruits. Chili salad with honey





here plated with irish cream ice

this was made few weeks ago when friend visited us. Always reason to eat something different 

This is chicken for four with roasted spuds, was served tranche with root veg puree, sliced leek and chicken gravy on a tray. dinner for-four.

Heres the dessert from that day - my daughters one year

Sponge cake with chocolate mousse and blackcurrant filling, soaked in lime juice, covered in black choco ganache










And a humble carrot cake we make almost every week - that would later get stuffed with butter-cheese cream.


----------



## Lucretia

The amazing thing is that it sounds even better than it looks. Beautiful photos!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That all looks incredible Bieniek.


----------



## ejd53

Just some challah, the one on the right has raisins. Sorry about the phone camera quality.


----------



## ColinCB

First attempt at gnocchi!


----------



## SpikeC

Simple and elegant.


----------



## The Edge

I just ate, and that still makes me hungry. Nice job, and beautiful pictures!


----------



## ColinCB

Thanks!

I cut them in 1/2" diameter rounds, but since the sauce was light, I should have rolled them thinner. Oh well.


----------



## Kyle

That looks delicious. I love a good bowl of gnocchi, but I have to drive to LA to get it and the one time I attempted to make it it was a disaster.


----------



## Peco

ColinCB said:


> First attempt at gnocchi!



Nice job Colin


----------



## sachem allison

ColinCB said:


> First attempt at gnocchi!



as it should be!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

The Edge said:


> I just ate, and that still makes me hungry.



+1

I just got home from a nice dinner out, and I could eat that whole bowl!


----------



## ColinCB

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

Side note: they're potato gnocchi. 

They're surprisingly pretty light. I expected to make little bricks, but they seemed to have come out better than I thought. I think running the potato through a fine mesh sieve instead of a ricer/mill really helped make them light with a nice texture.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I got a cheap BBQ pit with the new digs, and cleaned it up. I know it's mostly intended for straight up grilling, but this is Texas! It's BBQ time!

I've never---EVER---made BBQ all by myself before. Sure, I've grilled a billion things, and finished them with the lid closed sometimes...But never the low-and-slow real deal. I looked it up, and found a texas bbq forum, and asked for books on the topic. What I got sounded a lot like here: sure there are books, but they aren't great, most are crap, and this forum is where the real info is. Sounds like sharpening. So I took my own advice, had some balls about it, picked up a few pointers, and used my head. I tapped into my inner Texan and just acted.





This was $30 in beef ribs from the meat market(very hard to find for some reason), rubbed with my special seasonings, with indirect heat, held at 200-225 for 6 1/2 hours with occasional mesquite chips for smoke.

Turned out fantastic!





And a blurry pic of the spread:




Put the kids to bed, and it was just me, my wife, Yukon Gold mash, homemade sauerkraut, Guinness, my special BBQ sauce, and 9.25 pounds of beef and bones. :hungry:


----------



## Jim

Well done Eamon! Looks like some good eats.

I have my first batch of sauerkraut working right now, any tips?


----------



## WildBoar

Oh man, that looks great! Rarely see beef ribs in my neck of the woods, which is sad because they are really good. I'm going to have trouble sleeping after looking at those pics.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Thanks! It was a good dinner, and even a good lunch today.

As for the kraut, if you like it tart, don't put it in the fridge soon. Let it take it's time. My wife added some of the brine from Bubbie's Sauerkraut(it's all natural), and that jar tasted a lot better...kinds acts like a starter. Don't fear the white surface mold. It's totally cool.


----------



## hax9215

Nice rack! :spiteful: 

If I may make a couple of suggestions....

Soak the chips overnight, and place a metal cup with water inside your makeshift smoker to keep the humidity high[ you measure the dry-out factor by how far the meat shrinks up the bones. You will have to experiment with placement, too much steam will quench your fire. it is tough to smoke without a separate firebox, but not impossible. Next time call me and I will bring the dutch oven cornpone bread. Of course, we all know what excels at cutting those ribs for table service! :doublethumbsup:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## sachem allison

hot damn!


----------



## Kyle

Those are great lookin dino bones! I do LOTS of BBQ but rarely do beef ribs because you can't find good ones round here.


----------



## dragonlord




----------



## bieniek

Gnocchi looks very appealing, though I like them more with butter, peas and tarragon, dont like boiled tomato... but I can imagine that flavour when "mamma mia" just picked "pommodoro" from the garden and cooked it 

The BBQ action is great in the wintertime, cool spot for one also and great result.

The last photo is funny, I just ate similar for dinner yesterday, just with soured cabbage inste3ad veggies, and "pork milanese". And a Breville there  Cool


----------



## dragonlord

:biggrin: thanks, it's not as pretty as anything else in this thread, but it was the first time I ever broke down a chicken rather than buying breast fillets


----------



## dragonlord

Oohh I'll have to try that pork milanese


----------



## Kyle

Picked up some choice ribeyes on sale today. Grilled the steaks on the Big Green Egg and had a baked potato and broccoli on the side. Went a bit crazy with the cilantro lime butter on top. It hit the spot. :thebbq:


----------



## stereo.pete

Those steaks are cooked beautifully, well done.


----------



## Lucretia

Steak looks "pick it up with your bare hands and gnaw on it" perfect!


----------



## stereo.pete

I made this lamb burger "gyro style" (tomatoes, onions and tzatziki sauce) with baked french fries and old bay seasoning.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lucretia

Can't have too many burgers! Lamb burger sounds great.

Ground round with bleu cheese, sweet onion, spinach, & tomato on home-made multigrain roll with chipotle baked beans. And beer, of course.


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia said:


> Can't have too many burgers! Lamb burger sounds great.
> 
> Ground round with bleu cheese, sweet onion, spinach, & tomato on home-made multigrain roll with chipotle baked beans. And beer, of course.



Alas, you have one upped me!


----------



## Lucretia

stereo.pete said:


> Alas, you have one upped me!


 
Only because of the beer.


----------



## Peco

stereo.pete said:


> I made this lamb burger "gyro style" (tomatoes, onions and tzatziki sauce) with baked french fries and old bay seasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yummi


----------



## K-Fed

Dinner tonight.





Grilled mesquite marinated pork loin with grilled apple burgandy bbq, and grilled sweet potato, zucchini, and onion. ~Kev~


----------



## heirkb

Lucretia said:


> Can't have too many burgers! Lamb burger sounds great.
> 
> Ground round with bleu cheese, sweet onion, spinach, & tomato on home-made multigrain roll with chipotle baked beans. And beer, of course.



Try slow roasting (or even quickly broiling) the tomatoes. They work so well in a burger...and everything else, I guess


----------



## stereo.pete

Tonight for dinner my wife was in the mood for something a little bit lighter. Here we have spring salad with grilled chicken breast, champagne mustard vinaigrette and parmesan frico.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sel1k1

I should not be looking at this thread when I'm hungry. Great pic, Stereo. Noms.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That does look good Pete...nice presentation and photo.


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That does look good Pete...nice presentation and photo.



I meant to thank you before, but for some reason it slipped your mind. I've switched to using your baked french fry recipe from the "perfect fries" thread, and I must say that it is quite an improvement. Thank you!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> I meant to thank you before, but for some reason it slipped your mind. I've switched to using your baked french fry recipe from the "perfect fries" thread, and I must say that it is quite an improvement. Thank you!



You're welcome Pete, though it's actually my father's technique (can't really call it a recipe as there's so little to it). The thought of making the real deal in a big batch of oil seldom appeals since the baked version is so simple and good. Funny thing is I had dinner with him a few weeks ago (he's a great cook) and described your trip to Next for the El Bulli event. It came up when he mentioned that a friend of his took a picture of his plate during a fancy dinner somewhere for a blog or something. I'll have to try to make parmesan frico (had to Google it after seeing your photos).


----------



## stereo.pete

Parmesan Frico's are really easy as long as you have a silicon baking mat. Set the oven to 375, grate the parmesan using the large holes of your grater and spread thinly in the shape you want, add some fresh ground pepper and watch it closely. They are easy to burn and if you remove it from the oven to early they end up greasy and soggy.


----------



## K-Fed

Pan seared salmon with roasted beet, apple, lentil salad and roasted asparagus.

~Kev~


----------



## Peco

Looking good, nice colors and tasted great I bet


----------



## Peco

stereo.pete said:


> Tonight for dinner my wife was in the mood for something a little bit lighter. Here we have spring salad with grilled chicken breast, champagne mustard vinaigrette and parmesan frico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yummi


----------



## sw2geeks

stereo.pete said:


> Tonight for dinner my wife was in the mood for something a little bit lighter. Here we have spring salad with grilled chicken breast, champagne mustard vinaigrette and parmesan frico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That does look yummy!


----------



## bieniek

My firstiest attempt to prepp sushi. Preparing sea bass was totally good feeling, its just so good fish!


















Fish is fried, yes. My 12 months daughter was eating also


----------



## stereo.pete

That first picture of the sushi roll in the natural light is amazing, well done!


----------



## Talal

Hello All,

Just thought id share a classic dinner i made recently. 

Morrocan style "Ras el Hanout" Roast Chicken. Picked up a beautiful local naturally raised bird. I slathered it in yoghurt based marinade that contained my fresh ground spice mix, garlic and lemon juice. Stuffed the innards with a dice up blood orange & lemon , thyme and rosemary.On the side we have, duck fat roasted potatoes in thyme n cubeb pepper and sauteed beets and carrots.


all sprinkled with a dash of truffle salt 

Pardon the messy plating the wife was eager to consume!


----------



## Peco

Looking good


----------



## stereo.pete

Hmm, carrots and beets, I will have to try that combination, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucretia

Looks and sounds fabulous!



stereo.pete said:


> Hmm, carrots and beets, I will have to try that combination, thanks for sharing!



Leeks also go really well in combination with carrots & beets.


----------



## bieniek

Talal said:


> duck fat roasted potatoes



Beautiful


----------



## Jim

Talal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just thought id share a classic dinner i made recently.
> 
> Morrocan style "Ras el Hanout" Roast Chicken. Picked up a beautiful local naturally raised bird. I slathered it in yoghurt based marinade that contained my fresh ground spice mix, garlic and lemon juice. Stuffed the innards with a dice up blood orange & lemon , thyme and rosemary.On the side we have, duck fat roasted potatoes in thyme n cubeb pepper and sauteed beets and carrots.
> 
> 
> all sprinkled with a dash of truffle salt
> 
> Pardon the messy plating the wife was eager to consume!


Welcome to the KKF Talal :hungry:


----------



## apicius9

Oohh, that looks good. I still have some duck fat in the fridge but that may not go well with my intentions to lose weight... We'll see. Truffle oil is easier, truffles are fungi, like mushrooms, and mushrooms are healthy 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

apicius9 said:


> Oohh, that looks good. I still have some duck fat in the fridge but that may not go well with my intentions to lose weight... We'll see. Truffle oil is easier, truffles are fungi, like mushrooms, and mushrooms are healthy
> 
> Stefan



I love the logic, I find myself doing the same thing sometimes and then I'm like, wait really lol. :rofl2:


----------



## stereo.pete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Last summer Salty taught me how to break down a tenderloin and so this spring I passed that knowledge to my wife yesterday. She broke down a tenderloin into filets for our dinner party last night. I made a simple salad with dijon vinaigrette and for the main course we had what is pictured above. Filet cooked perfectly, Thomas Keller mashed potatoes, saute'd carrots and beets and green beans with a warm mustard dressing. Thanks to Talal for the carrot and beet idea, they turned out fantastic. Dinner was accompanied by a badass selection of beers. We had Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot, Founder's Double Trouble, Founder's All Day IPA and Bell's Two Hearted. 

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Andrew H

I don't think that steak could have been cooked better.


----------



## Talal

stereo.pete said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Last summer Salty taught me how to break down a tenderloin and so this spring I passed that knowledge to my wife yesterday. She broke down a tenderloin into filets for our dinner party last night. I made a simple salad with dijon vinaigrette and for the main course we had what is pictured above. Filet cooked perfectly, Thomas Keller mashed potatoes, saute'd carrots and beets and green beans with a warm mustard dressing. Thanks to Talal for the carrot and beet idea, they turned out fantastic. Dinner was accompanied by a badass selection of beers. We had Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot, Founder's Double Trouble, Founder's All Day IPA and Bell's Two Hearted.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pete



Pete that looks absolutely stellar.. glad it was a hit!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> Last summer Salty taught me how to break down a tenderloin and so this spring I passed that knowledge to my wife yesterday. She broke down a tenderloin into filets for our dinner party last night. I made a simple salad with dijon vinaigrette and for the main course we had what is pictured above. Filet cooked perfectly, Thomas Keller mashed potatoes, saute'd carrots and beets and green beans with a warm mustard dressing. Thanks to Talal for the carrot and beet idea, they turned out fantastic. Dinner was accompanied by a badass selection of beers. We had Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot, Founder's Double Trouble, Founder's All Day IPA and Bell's Two Hearted.



That looks incredible Pete.

Where can I find the recipe for Keller's mashed potatoes? (I finally ordered the big three cookbooks from him, which should be on my doorstep this weekend.)

And those green beans look amazing. You may need to share how you did those too. 

Nice photo by the way.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thomas Keller's mashed potatoes can be found in my favorite cook book of all time, Ad Hoc. http://www.amazon.com/Ad-Hoc-Home-Thomas-Keller/dp/1579653774/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331958064&sr=8-1

The green beans were "big pot blanched" and then thrown in an ice bath to retain color. I whipped up a quick dijon mustard vinaigrette and tossed that with the green beans in a sauté pan to warm them back up. They turned out quite good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> Thomas Keller's mashed potatoes can be found in my favorite cook book of all time, Ad Hoc. http://www.amazon.com/Ad-Hoc-Home-Thomas-Keller/dp/1579653774/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331958064&sr=8-1
> 
> The green beans were "big pot blanched" and then thrown in an ice bath to retain color. I whipped up a quick dijon mustard vinaigrette and tossed that with the green beans in a sauté pan to warm them back up. They turned out quite good, if I do say so myself.



Thanks Pete.

"Ad Hoc" will be here tomorrow, and I think I can manage the beans. Maybe I'll give it a go on Sunday night.


----------



## sw2geeks

Looking good Pete!


----------



## Jim

Mouth watering!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pete,

I'm looking for a recipe for mustard vinaigrette. You probably just eyeball your ingredients from experience, but does this sound about right?

The Reluctant Gourmet's Basic Mustard Vinaigrette

Ingredients:
1 glove of garlic, smashed
2 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
5-6 tablespoons oil (vegetable, corn, canola, olive or some combination)
pinch of dried parsley
pinch of dried thyme
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste


----------



## bieniek

Johnny.B.Good said:


> pinch of dried parsley
> pinch of dried thyme



:eek2: 

pinch of what?!


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Pete,
> 
> I'm looking for a recipe for mustard vinaigrette. You probably just eyeball your ingredients from experience, but does this sound about right?
> 
> The Reluctant Gourmet's Basic Mustard Vinaigrette
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 glove of garlic, smashed
> 2 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar
> 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
> 5-6 tablespoons oil (vegetable, corn, canola, olive or some combination)
> pinch of dried parsley
> pinch of dried thyme
> salt and freshly ground pepper to taste



That's actually more complicated that what I make. I just throw in a spoonful of dijon mustard, red wine vinegar, smashed garlic or shallot depending on what kind of mood I'm in and then blast it with olive oil and salt and pepper. I always use Michael Ruhlman'd ratio of 1 part acid, 4 parts fat.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks Pete. I'll let you know how it how it turns out.

And I have _Ratio_ sitting right here, just need to make time to read it!


----------



## K-Fed

Snapper en papillote, potatoes dauphinoise, grilled asparagus with lemon zest and nutmeg. ~Kev~


----------



## The Edge

Here's a Teriyaki Tri Tip with a fried rice with onions, bell peppers, cilantro, peanuts, and a chicken apple bacon sausage: (my picture taking skills aren't that great, the meat actually came out medium rare, though it doesn't look like it to me in the pics)









BTW K, that looks amazing!


----------



## ColinCB

taco night! carnitas as the main protein!


----------



## Crothcipt

nice subtl knife placement.:yeahthat::coolsign::woot::wow:


----------



## Lucretia

It's 5 o'clock in the morning and now I've got the urge for tacos. Wonder how they'd go over for breakfast?


----------



## bieniek

Yesterday me and missus had romantic dinner at home, I had two weeks of heavy hours so At the end of it I thought I owe her











Simplicity is the key. Its a shame It took me so long to understand






I felt adventourous so I paired bream with Soave Classico. It astually played together well


----------



## Peco

Looking good Colin 

B, I know the term KISS, but that's to simple for my taste ....


----------



## stereo.pete

Great pics @ everyone, keep sharing, I'm loving it.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Had some extra steak at work, decided to bring some home and do some simple fajitas for the fam.
started it with Grilled Achiote marinated Hangar steak.




Then got my Mojo workin' with a mojo de ajo.




Some Cilantro to puree for my Arros verde.




The mise.




Veggie plate for my fiancee, no onion for mom in law and the reg for me.


----------



## stereo.pete

TamanegiKin, that looks very tasty. Quick question for you, what type of Gyuto is that?


----------



## sw2geeks

Wow, that looks good. I love it when leftovers are transformed into something as good as or better than the original meal! Made corned beef hash yesterday from leftovers and it turned better than the original meal.


----------



## TamanegiKin

stereo.pete said:


> TamanegiKin, that looks very tasty. Quick question for you, what type of Gyuto is that?



Thanks and the Gyuto is the Gesshin Hide hon kasumi Gyuto.


----------



## stereo.pete

TamanegiKin said:


> Thanks and the Gyuto is the Gesshin Hide hon kasumi Gyuto.



I love the profile of that blade, you have great taste!


----------



## dragonlord

Did a chicken stir fry for the family after sharpening my new knife for the first time

Sorry about the mess round the wok, I got a bit vigorous with the stirring


----------



## TamanegiKin

stereo.pete said:


> I love the profile of that blade, you have great taste!



Thanks! I'm grateful to have it, definitely the most unique piece in my kit so far.


----------



## Jim

My bride left me home alone to fend for myself-
Its been rough going.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Man, Jim, that sucks! I'll come keep you company. :hungry:


----------



## Tatletz

Late lunch and early dinner sort of meal with the family 





[/IMG]


PS. Entirely done by me!


----------



## sw2geeks

Jim said:


> My bride left me home alone to fend for myself-
> Its been rough going.



Alone time can be good for the relationship!


----------



## apicius9

Jim said:


> My bride left me home alone to fend for myself-
> Its been rough going.



Looks great, too many veggies though (the green stuff in the butter...). 

Stefan


----------



## VoodooMajik

Forgot to take a picture of the finished product tonight.

I've got Onion, Garlic, Thyme, Red wine, Lemon, water, s&p to cook the short ribs before Giving them a quick sear.

Gnocci Sauteed with Shallot, garlic, thyme. Deglaze with white. finished w butter and Parm.

Simple Crusty White bread and homemade Caesar.

Threw dinner together out what I had left around basically. 


reduced the liquid for the ribs. Cubed the left overs with some potato. Browned up the bone, Caramelized some onion. Threw it all together. There's my lunch.

Lazy night, but it was still really good.


----------



## Shinob1

Tried my hand at a pork tenderloin.


----------



## MadMel

Lamb shoulder. In the oven now


----------



## Crothcipt

pics didn't post mad


----------



## MadMel

Ah damn.. I'll put links then..

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755680927340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theaterhttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755766862340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755767412340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755770172340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755770632340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150755962967340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=3&theater

It's coming out in 30 mins!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Looks quite impressive Melvin.


----------



## rahimlee54

We like bread, honey pecan butter to go with it. This is a bowl I got from a local potter here in Seagrove NC.


----------



## agp

I've been fascinated with these bowls lately, they're great!


----------



## stereo.pete

agp, what are you making in that photo?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Seriously that looks like it could be my new favorite food!!


----------



## agp

It's my take on a bibimbap, which is a typical Korean dish. From the bottom up:

1. Lightly coat the earthen bowl with sesame oil, and heat it up in an oven. If you are impatient like it, just toss it on the stove and heat it up.

2. Garlic soy jus. Mix in finely chopped garlic and ginger in with soy sauce, dashi (or water, you can't taste the dashi anyway with all the other strong flavors), mirin, and sugar depending on how sweet you like it.

3. Long grain white rice. Short grain is only for making sushi.

4. Fresh salmon. I actually made this when I was at my parents' house in New Jersey, so the fish are more fresh than those found in Michigan.

5. Garnish. I used oregano but cilantro would work better.

The process goes like heat up the oil, dump on the rice, let the bottom sit and crust. While waiting, pile on the fish and garnish, then pour in the jus around the rice. Since there's hot oil on the bottom, the jus will splatter and steam the raw fish. When served, the person eating can put the raw fish on the side of the hot bowl to cook him/herself.


----------



## Keith Neal

One of my all-time favorite foods.






Blue Plate mayonnaise and dijon mustard about 2:1, couple drops of thai dragon pepper sauce mixed with the yolks.


----------



## stereo.pete

Here is what I cooked for Easter this year. Tri-Tip sandwiches with Ferran Adria's chimichurri recipe and garlic bread with grilled asparagus topped with a fried egg and finally Thomas Keller's mashed potatoes with garlic confit. +1 for a non-traditional Easter menu!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MadMel

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150776067842340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150776066717340&set=a.426844867339.203841.837092339&type=1&theater

My Dinner tonight. Rolled pork shoulder, apples, carrots and garlic..


----------



## K-Fed

Coal fired pizza. I forgot to take a picture of the finished product once it got inside.... :dontknow:


----------



## Talal

Low Fat Moussaka! 

Layers of grilled zuchinni and eggplant, lightly steamed potatoes, ground beef cooked in san marzano tomatoes , beef stock and special seasonings topped with feta 

I drowned it in this low fat cheese sauce i made which included Parm Reggiano .. Mmmm... and into the oven she goes!


----------



## mhlee

agp said:


> 3. Long grain white rice. Short grain is only for making sushi.



I can say with a good amount of confidence that short grain is not just for making sushi.


----------



## Lucretia

That moussaka looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## heirkb

Lucretia said:


> That moussaka looks FANTASTIC!



+1. With some kind of lightly dressed salad on the side, I'd be really happy having that for dinner.


----------



## Lucretia

Just plain old roast beef with some fresh spring asparagus.


----------



## Jim

A first time project for me- homemade Canadian bacon.





Brine'd/cured pork loin.






Hot out of the smoker- apple wood






Sliced





and sliced.

PDG


----------



## Talal

delicious guys!

Lucretia that roast beef.. will have me drooling in my dreams


----------



## sw2geeks

Very cool!


----------



## apicius9

Ooohh, beef and pork look great. Jim, will you be making your own sauerkraut also? Of course, that's what you will have to eat with the Canadian bacon, mashed potatoes and horseradish sauce. At least you would have if you were from around Frankfurt/Germany...  

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

i made a soufflé tonight. mushrooms, chives, endive, with extra sharp cheddar, parmesan, and brie. went great with Patricial Wells' eggplant and tomato gratin, a caesar salad (made properly, of course), and some good baguette.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I have never attempted a soufflé.

Looks perfect.


----------



## EdipisReks

soufflés are actually pretty easy, but it was definitely perfect. blew my dinner guests' minds. especially as i made a show of "not making it fall" as i took it out of the oven.


----------



## Andrew H

KKF is doing some serious cooking today.


----------



## Jim

apicius9 said:


> Ooohh, beef and pork look great. Jim, will you be making your own sauerkraut also? Of course, that's what you will have to eat with the Canadian bacon, mashed potatoes and horseradish sauce. At least you would have if you were from around Frankfurt/Germany...
> 
> Stefan



The last piece of pork loin that was not cured was served with homemade sauerkraut tonight, roasted fingerling potatoes and grilled pineapple.


----------



## EdipisReks

ah man, that would have been great on some rye bread, Jim!


----------



## Jim

EdipisReks said:


> i made a soufflé tonight. mushrooms, chives, endive, with extra sharp cheddar, parmesan, and brie. went great with Patricial Wells' eggplant and tomato gratin, a caesar salad (made properly, of course), and some good baguette.



Killer!


----------



## EdipisReks

thanks! i find large soufflés to be easy (that's an 8 incher), but small ramekins have collapsed on me.


----------



## ColinCB

That souffle looks amazing. Is it crusty on top? I'm trying to imagine the texture of that...


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, yesterday was really filled with some amazing cookery, nice job to everyone who shared.


----------



## K-Fed

Roast pork for tacos






Said tacos


----------



## Lucretia

Lemme at those tacos! The only thing missing is a margarita!

Although I'd like to start with the souffle for breakfast and pork & saurkraut for lunch--and I don't even like saurkraut. That just looks really, _*really*_ good.


----------



## agp

Tofu cheese cake / candied lemon lime / coffee-infused maple syrup. Everything was made from scratch.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

On my BGE, 15 hrs, 185F w/ mesquite/cherry wood.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC

Droooooool!


----------



## sw2geeks

Very nice!


----------



## cnochef

ColinCB said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> Side note: they're potato gnocchi.
> 
> They're surprisingly pretty light. I expected to make little bricks, but they seemed to have come out better than I thought. I think running the potato through a fine mesh sieve instead of a ricer/mill really helped make them light with a nice texture.



The great trick I learned about making pillowy potato gnocchi is baking rather than boiling your potatoes. That way they have less moisture and require less flour to bind them. Therefore, you don't have to knead the dough as much. This makes for a lighter gnocchi.


----------



## Jim

cnochef said:


> The great trick I learned about making pillowy potato gnocchi is baking rather than boiling your potatoes. That way they have less moisture and require less flour to bind them. Therefore, you don't have to knead the dough as much. This makes for a lighter gnocchi.



Nona used a bed of kosher salt to lay the taters on- sucked even more moisture out.


----------



## Eamon Burke

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


>



:hungry:


----------



## stereo.pete

K-Fed made some pork tacos a couple of pages back and it inspired me to do the same. I marinated the pork in homemade orange juice, onion powder, cumin, smoked paprika, white vinegar and olive oil. Roasted at 225 for 12 hours and it came out absolutely beautiful. Topped the tacos with red onion and habanero salsa, queso fresco, lime juice and cilantro. I have to admit, every once in a while I surprise myself and this was one of those moments.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## K-Fed

@ AFKitchenknivesguy: Looks awesome. I've struggled with brisket so far, but I also haven't been able to find a whole packer to put in the smoker. Is that just the flat or didyou get a WP?

@ Stereo.Pete: Love the tacos. Props =). Could easily see myself with the porcine primal poster tattooed somewhere. Love slow roasted/ smoked pork. I ended up using the leftovers for a southeast asian inspired soup that turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

K-Fed, I really think you do need a whole packer to get a good brisket, without having professional gear and being well experienced. I am neither of the above. That was a 15lb whole packer, I believe, trimmed of all fat, salted and peppered for 36 hours, left to sit out for 3 hours, then smoked at 230 (temp well controlled) for 15 hours. The great thing about a BGE is that it retains moisture so well. Additionally, I put a pan of water in under the briskit on the plate setter to help with the moisture. I didn't open it for 12 hours as well. Also, I took advise from peeps here and put all my big charcoal on the bottom, with mesquite/cherry mixed in; this helps to have a continuous and light smoke for the entire cook. With all that said, brisket is a B**** but very rewarding when it comes out great.

Jason


----------



## stereo.pete

K-Fed said:


> @ AFKitchenknivesguy: Looks awesome. I've struggled with brisket so far, but I also haven't been able to find a whole packer to put in the smoker. Is that just the flat or didyou get a WP?
> 
> @ Stereo.Pete: Love the tacos. Props =). Could easily see myself with the porcine primal poster tattooed somewhere. Love slow roasted/ smoked pork. I ended up using the leftovers for a southeast asian inspired soup that turned out pretty darn good.



K-Fed, any chance we could get a recipe of the soup?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chicken Ballentine. Boneless stuffed with cheese and spinach.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

50 HR Chuck Roast Steak


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Let me get this straight, 50 hour chuck roast steak and it is medium rare?


----------



## stereo.pete

I need to try a chicken ballentine one of these days. What size chicken do you recommend?


----------



## stereo.pete

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Let me get this straight, 50 hour chuck roast steak and it is medium rare?



ditto lol.


----------



## Andrew H

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Let me get this straight, 50 hour chuck roast steak and it is medium rare?



Sous vide, I'm guessing.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I've never sous vide'ed, but it takes 50 hours?


----------



## stereo.pete

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've never sous vide'ed, but it takes 50 hours?



I can't believe I didn't think of that, I actually used one of Salty's recipes and made a sous vide flank stank, which if I remember correctly was cooked for close to 24 hours and it came out perfect medium rare.


----------



## Andrew H

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've never sous vide'ed, but it takes 50 hours?



It certainly can, especially with tough pieces of meat. Some people like to do extremely low temps (131) for 24-72 hours. http://meandmytorch.com/recipes/72-hour-sous-vide-chuck

Pete: how did you improvise for the bag / bath?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Andrew gets the prize. The magic of Sous vide.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Peter, I cooked a chicken fryer maybe 5 pounds. My process was:

1.) Tumble vac chix for 30 minutes
2.) Debone, stuff and tie, vac bag
3.) Sous vide for 10hrs at 130 degrees. Remove form water and chill.
4.) After chill, remove from bag, wipe off excess collagen, roast in 425 degree oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## stereo.pete

Andrew H said:


> It certainly can, especially with tough pieces of meat. Some people like to do extremely low temps (131) for 24-72 hours. http://meandmytorch.com/recipes/72-hour-sous-vide-chuck
> 
> Pete: how did you improvise for the bag / bath?



I have a Sous Vide Supreme and a vacuum sealer, so no need to improvise. I just wasn't thinking when I replied to the above post although I have not used the machine in a while.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea but 72 is too long. I like this site too and he has inspired me but you can definately over-cook sous vide foods. Personally I think mine has much better color and texture than Rons.


----------



## stereo.pete

Mucho Bocho said:


> Peter, I cooked a chicken fryer maybe 5 pounds. My process was:
> 
> 1.) Tumble vac chix for 30 minutes
> 2.) Debone, stuff and tie, vac bag
> 3.) Sous vide for 10hrs at 130 degrees. Remove form water and chill.
> 4.) After chill, remove from bag, wipe off excess collagen, roast in 425 degree oven for 20 minutes.



Thank you, I will be trying that soon, and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jim

Some humble BBQ brisket Tacos for dinner-


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Did you make the tortillas yourself?


----------



## mr drinky

That looks AMAZING. Tasty work. 

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Nothing fancy, I just can't get excited about cooking fancy  Just good tasting and I'm happy


----------



## K-Fed

stereo.pete said:


> K-Fed, any chance we could get a recipe of the soup?



An actual recipe would be kinda hard but i can tell you what I put into it. I haven't used a recipe for anything other than baking in years.

low sodium beef broth
water
soy
fish sauce
lime juice
habenero hot sauce
star anise
s & p
shredded cabbage
red onion
left over roast pork + skin
fresh cilantro

I think that was about it


----------



## agp

Ahhh gotta get me one of those sous vide machines!



Mucho Bocho said:


> 50 HR Chuck Roast Steak


----------



## stereo.pete

K-Fed said:


> An actual recipe would be kinda hard but i can tell you what I put into it. I haven't used a recipe for anything other than baking in years.
> 
> low sodium beef broth
> water
> soy
> fish sauce
> lime juice
> habenero hot sauce
> star anise
> s & p
> shredded cabbage
> red onion
> left over roast pork + skin
> fresh cilantro
> 
> I think that was about it



That was exactly what I'm talking about, thank you.


----------



## stereo.pete

Jim, I love the look of your tacos, and I bet they taste amazing. I live near some amazingly solid taco joints but there's nothing better than homemade since you can control the quality of everything going into these simple examples of street food. Long live the taco!


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the kind comments on such simple paper plate fare. Jason I did not, I was at Tre Hermanos in Brooklyn for lunch and they were making the blue corn tortillas, so I grabbed some for dinner.

Something so simple yet so satisfying.


----------



## Crothcipt

K-Fed said:


> An actual recipe would be kinda hard but i can tell you what I put into it. I haven't used a recipe for anything other than baking in years.
> 
> low sodium beef broth
> water
> soy
> fish sauce
> lime juice
> habenero hot sauce
> star anise
> s & p
> shredded cabbage
> red onion
> left over roast pork + skin
> fresh cilantro
> 
> I think that was about it



Sounds good. Have never used star anise but love the flavor.


----------



## Talal

Lovely dinner for me and the wife tonight

simple vinagrette based salad with a kalamata olive for a boost 

- 100% grassfed Prime Rib Steak , deglazed the griswold with mini porcinis (mmm beef fat)
-Duck fat roasted potatoes n cubeb n thyme
-Sauteed carrots and beets,






















And for fun an aerial shot of both plates! 








Bon apetit all


----------



## Crothcipt

lol love the labeling of the place mats.


----------



## Shinob1

Made some stir-fry tonight.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Shinob1 said:


> Made some stir-fry tonight.



Nice  It's still 90F in my house at 01:20 (am) and the last thing I'm doing it turning on the stove... But that looks good


----------



## Shinob1

DwarvenChef said:


> Nice  It's still 90F in my house at 01:20 (am) and the last thing I'm doing it turning on the stove... But that looks good



OMG:bigeek: that is hot!


----------



## BobCat

Prep all done ready to put on grill 
:hungry:


----------



## The Edge

That makes me hungry, and I just ate! :drool:


----------



## mr drinky

BobCat said:


> Prep all done ready to put on grill View attachment 6328
> :hungry:




That looks excellent BobCat. Bravissimo. 

k.


----------



## Jim

http://badgerandblade.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=35156


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

BobCat said:


> Prep all done ready to put on grill View attachment 6328
> :hungry:



Did it taste as good as it looks?

Wow.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Some great additions to the thread  /drool


----------



## BobCat

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Did it taste as good as it looks?
> 
> Wow.



Oh yes with a bottle of Malbec wine:


----------



## Jim

Really nice looking dish Bobcat!

Here was dinner last night, homemade salt, pepper, parsley and cheese sausage with peppers and onions-


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Show me your sausage:


----------



## sw2geeks

I am having a craving for some sausage. I wonder why?


----------



## stereo.pete

Mucho Bucho, you just one-upped Jim by epic proportions, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim

stereo.pete said:


> Mucho Bucho, you just one-upped Jim by epic proportions, thanks for sharing.



Ha...one upped? one hundred upped! Nice looking tubed meat indeed!

I suspect that this is the start of a beautiful string of posts.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Forgot to mention what your looking at 

Here is a shot of of my chamber with about 200 pounds of meat in it.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-and-fancy-**-Just-plain-good-Show-us!/page48



Top:

Hungarian sausage and pancetta (age 2 months)

From Left to right and front to back:

Smoked Pastrami made from the deckle of the brisket (9 pounds, 1 month of age)

Random cured sausages (4 months of age)

Red sausage in front is is Portuguese Linguica (chourice) Smoked, aged 2 months

Italian sliced Beef eye roast, smoked 2 months of age

Behind that is a dry-cured non-smoked 5 pound pork jowl off a 500 pound hog aged 4 months

8 pound smoked back-belly bacon with 3 months of age.

Sausages to the right are smoked slim-jims stuffed into 6mm sheep casings with 2 months of cure. (my little daughters favorite)

There are some other random cuts in the back too.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Steak with a pan reduction sauce (recipe from BDL's "Cook Food Good" blog), caramelized onions with fresh thyme over puff pastry, and cherry tomatoes sauteed with fresh basil and olive oil. Plating and photography skills are still a work in progress, but you get the idea.







Edit: still learning to properly post photos here too (not sure why I now have a large image _and_ an attached thumbnail image (new Photobucket account).


----------



## Jim

Looks really nice Johnny! 

Mucho Bucho, did you modify your aging refrigerator in some way?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I did, I converted an old refrigerator into a proper curing chamber. I use a PID to adjust the temperature and have an internal humidifier with air circulation. Its a design that can be found on the web. I think its from The Sausage Maker. Its fun but these days i'm more into sous vide, chamber vacuuming and tumble vacuuming. I've got 3 premium chicken friers rotating as we speak. Going to debone them an turn them into a gumbo for tomorrow night.


----------



## Jim

Mucho Bocho said:


> I did, I converted an old refrigerator into a proper curing chamber. I use a PID to adjust the temperature and have an internal humidifier with air circulation. Its a design that can be found on the web. I think its from The Sausage Maker. Its fun but these days i'm more into sous vide, chamber vacuuming and tumble vacuuming. I've got 3 premium chicken friers rotating as we speak. Going to debone them an turn them into a gumbo for tomorrow night.


Nice! Have you done any of the fermented sausages?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Everything in my chamber is either curing or cured. No fresh sausages in there


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I would love to get into curing sausage, though I'm a little intimidated dealing with bacteria and mold. Very impressive.


----------



## apicius9

All that sausage talk definitely awakens the German in me, I wish I could do some of that. 

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho

jason, funny because you do have to take a leap of faith. I had some Italian Salami get so damy green and fuzzy, I could not keep it. then after i spoke with experience sausage chefs, the sausage was doing exactly what it was supposed to do, and I threw out five pounds of precious pasture riased pork, let alone the week it took me to make it. Remember, dispite popular belief our stomachs are designed to eat rotten meat.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

In the mood for steak again tonight. Filet mignon, wild rice, and stuffed tomato (insides scooped out and chopped up with basil, garlic, salt & pepper, and mozzarella cheese). Not fancy, but good.


----------



## SpikeC

All it needs is a little garnish!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Garnish schmarnish. I would need a fork, some wine, and to be left the hell alone! :hungry:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Fired up the Big Green Egg for a few of my favorite things:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Deckhand

That food looks good was just at a local BBQ store today obsessing on the big green egg xl. Figure it will be in the next 90 days.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

This is real American food in my book. The BGE is an amazing piece of equipment that transforms ordinary food into extroidinary food. I think i've started getting the hang of it. I made a few mistakes and was able to fix them. I also exchanged my gasket for a high heat gasket, which IMO made a difference. The important thing about this is not the temperature so much as the consistant temperature combined with direct, flavorful heat source. I am in no way an amazing cook, but this make me feel like it. BTW, I also made country pork ribs with dry rub, and tri steak with another version of dry rub to medium. Oh yeah, the steaks were medium rare, but the pink doesn't photo well and they were too juicy to wait to eat.


----------



## rahimlee54

Another brisket why not, like 16 hours on the egg.


----------



## Namaxy

Just did fish on the BGE tonight. To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm sold on the BGE yet. Have had it a month so far.

On the other hand, fava beans hit our market today.....made bruschetta with fava, peas, parm, mint and topped with Burrata....pretty much anything with grilled bread is a winner.


----------



## Deckhand

rahimlee54 said:


> Another brisket why not, like 16 hours on the egg.



Looks good. Low and slow:biggrin:


----------



## DwarvenChef

I told my wife that when we buy a house, a BGE is part of the deal... no BGE = No House... 

I want one soooo bad


----------



## Jim

Nice looking eats gents!


----------



## Duckfat

DwarvenChef said:


> I told my wife that when we buy a house, a BGE is part of the deal... no BGE = No House...
> 
> I want one soooo bad



LOL I just tell the my wife no kitchen goodies for me....... no shoes or purses for you! 
Great looking food. I did some Mahi on the BGE the other night over apple wood. 

Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I hope you were having friends over Jason!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Just the GF over, the rest is workday food. I think the biggest turn point for me with the BGE was when I started following tips from people here on how to maximize it's efficiency. I made lots of mistakes, but after many attempts I am learning the ebb and flow of how it works. My biggest issue right now is I am starting to wish I got the XL versus L model.


----------



## Deckhand

Namaxy said:


> Just did fish on the BGE tonight. To be honest, I'm not sure if I'm sold on the BGE yet. Have had it a month so far.
> 
> On the other hand, fava beans hit our market today.....made bruschetta with fava, peas, parm, mint and topped with Burrata....pretty much anything with grilled bread is a winner.



Might try alder or cedar planking like this 
http://youvegottotastethis.myrecipe...es-from-the-big-green-egg-planked-salmon.html

Or tossing some alder wood chips in. 

Also, some people seem to like these seasonings.
http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/HTMLrubs/tsunami.html

Good luck.


----------



## add

Smoked venison sausage w/raw serranos, olive oil and thyme baked potatoes/onions/yams, and egg...


----------



## SpikeC

Drool worthy!


----------



## Jim

OH my! thats right up my alley!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Not sure what all is on that plate, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## ptolemy

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Not sure what all is on that plate, but it looks fantastic.


Looks like 2 eggs, sunny side up
cubed roasted potatoes with mushrooms?
blood sausage?
peppers?
spinach and scallions?>


----------



## Lucretia

Now I'm starving, and it won't be time to eat for a couple of hours. Looks wonderful! Do you make your own venison sausage?

Description right under the photo.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> Description right under the photo.



:O


----------



## SpikeC

I thought that the description was pretty clear......


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

SpikeC said:


> I thought that the description was pretty clear......



I just didn't see it.

Blinded by the photo I guess.


----------



## Namaxy

Deckhand said:


> Might try alder or cedar planking like this
> http://youvegottotastethis.myrecipe...es-from-the-big-green-egg-planked-salmon.html
> 
> Or tossing some alder wood chips in.
> 
> Also, some people seem to like these seasonings.
> http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/HTMLrubs/tsunami.html
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Deck!!

To be more specific, it's not the recipes, but the fire control. I'm not used to adjusting temps and flame level at the higher temp range with just air. I'm very comfortable using an offset smoker, and controlling the temps in the low 200's by adjusting the air inlet and the flue. And when I'm in the mood for 'easy-mode' I use my Cookshack (which I'll agree feels like cheating). In the past, when I wanted pure charcoal/wood grilling, I used a Cajun grill. I love how quickly you can raise and lower the flame...the downside is you use a boatload of charcoal, and it's hard to retain heat for long cooks. That's what attracted me to the BGE. I'm still in the learning mode.


----------



## ptolemy

SpikeC said:


> I thought that the description was pretty clear......


Assumption is thta Johnny and actually read past that deliciousness!


----------



## SpikeC

Sorry no pictures, the battery died, butt I did some sockeye salmon on the BGE with some EVOO, chopped garlic, pepper and a pinch of herbs de province, and dished onto some cannellini bean stoup with BBQ rib meat.


----------



## Deckhand

SpikeC said:


> Sorry no pictures, the battery died, butt I did some sockeye salmon on the BGE with some EVOO, chopped garlic, pepper and a pinch of herbs de province, and dished onto some cannellini bean stoup with BBQ rib meat.



That makes me hungry without the pics. Sounds great!


----------



## SpikeC

BURP!!


----------



## add

Lucretia said:


> Now I'm starving, and it won't be time to eat for a couple of hours. Looks wonderful! Do you make your own venison sausage?


I "harvest", ok... _take/hunt_, field dress, and on occasion, butcher my own deer.

In this case, the venison was rendered by a local shop where you are able to choose how you want the meat processed.
Choices include roasts, steaks, chops, maple or spicy sticks, jerky, brats, etc.



Lucretia said:


> Description right under the photo.


Yep :

_Smoked venison sausage w/raw serranos, olive oil and thyme baked potatoes/onions/yams, and egg._

The potato, yam, and onion concoction is basically an idiot proof, healthy, and very tasty recipe. 
They go over well in our busy household. It keeps & reheats well for breakfast, lunch, or dinner...
The best part of that dealio is all the cutting involved. :knife:


----------



## eshua

Cell phone camera's and linking img I might fail...but morels + nigiri is an easy win.


----------



## SpikeC

Very stylish!


----------



## GlassEye

Lunch at home today: gazpacho garnished with asparagus and chive flowers.


----------



## GlassEye

eshua said:


> Cell phone camera's and linking img I might fail...but morels + nigiri is an easy win.



That looks quite good.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

GlassEye, I need your garnishing skills!


----------



## GlassEye

Johnny.B.Good said:


> GlassEye, I need your garnishing skills!


Haha, thanks.


----------



## Jim

With all the wonderful plating posted recently- I offer this hot mess for your comic relief- Angus porterhouse reverse seared to Deliciousosity.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Is that a bunch of caramelized onions on top Jim?

Looks delicious.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I made MeatHeads www.amazingribs.com Steak Burgers. Reverse burger cooking technique. Starts with ground chuck steaks (30% fat), cubes, partially frozen, hand made into 10 OZ pattys. Cook off heat until internal is about 100, the flip carefully over to the high heat side for a quick flash. This is how they started. Note how dry and tight the meat is ground.


----------



## Jim

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Is that a bunch of caramelized onions on top Jim?
> 
> Looks delicious.



Vidalia Onions and mushrooms indeed. 

MB that meat looks great out of that grinder. Just pass me a bowl of it with a raw egg yolk on top.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jim, Nothing like a properly chilled hand crank. In fact, I use my stones to flatten both the blade and die before grinding. Then crank the nut that holds the plate as hard as I can, then back off a little. People get so worked up about not having to do the "work" of grinding meat. 

Five pounds took me ten minutes without one bit of meat smear. Try that KA attachments. Trick is well marbled cold meat that has been washed and pat dried. Use a cold/sharp manual grinder or dedicated metal grinder then move the ground meat back into the cold as quickly as possible. Then clean up. Keep it clean, quick and cold.


----------



## Crothcipt

yep keeping everything cold is the biggest part. I had a friend that would do huge amounts of burger. When his die would get warm he would change it out for a new one. He had 3 or 4 in the fridge all the time.


----------



## Lucretia

My perfect week of meals would be 2 nights at Jim's house, 2 nights at bieniek's house, and rotate the other 3 nights among everyone else.


----------



## bieniek

Deal, but I go to Jims the two other nights with ya


----------



## Shinob1

I just want to be at one of your houses when you cook something on the Big Green Egg. I keep reading all about those things and the food you all make looks so good!


----------



## Deckhand

Jim said:


> With all the wonderful plating posted recently- I offer this hot mess for your comic relief- Angus porterhouse reverse seared to Deliciousosity.



Reverse seared sounds like BGE talk. How long at what temp and then what temp did you take it up to with times. Looks good. Want to try it on my favorite Martian.


----------



## SpikeC

I'm cooking up some leftover pork from a small butt that I egged a few days ago, with some fingerling spuds, garlic, broccoli and scallion. The tip on the knife that I made works really well for peeling broccoli stems and mining garlic, BTW.


----------



## Deckhand

SpikeC said:


> I'm cooking up some leftover pork from a small butt that I egged a few days ago, with some fingerling spuds, garlic, broccoli and scallion. The tip on the knife that I made works really well for peeling broccoli stems and mining garlic, BTW.



I am egging a filet mignon on my mini tonight getting an xl when I get my tax return. I don't know how anyone would peel or mince without a good knife that does tip work.:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew H

Deckhand said:


> I am egging a filet mignon on my mini tonight getting an xl when I get my tax return. I don't know how anyone would peel or mince without a good knife that does tip work.:biggrin:



I'll take the mini off your hands when you're done with it :biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand

Andrew H said:


> I'll take the mini off your hands when you're done with it :biggrin:



It's a whole new world. Enjoying BGE forums. BBQ'd for years never thought of things like putting meat and vegetables on separate skewers for different cook times, red neck sous vide in crock pot before cooking steak, direct vs indirect, reverse sear etc. etc. lots of fun. Can't wait to get my woo ring and some pizza stones.


----------



## Jim

Deckhand said:


> Reverse seared sounds like BGE talk. How long at what temp and then what temp did you take it up to with times. Looks good. Want to try it on my favorite Martian.



"Getto dry aged" for a couple of days, then at 200 degrees for 16 minutes (oven) then out to a scalding hot lump fire on my weber kettle for a couple of minutes on each side. Perfect Medium and no grey ring. Good luck with your new Egg!



SpikeC said:


> I'm cooking up some leftover pork from a small butt that I egged a few days ago, with some fingerling spuds, garlic, broccoli and scallion. The tip on the knife that I made works really well for peeling broccoli stems and mining garlic, BTW.



Mmmmm BBQ leftovers!


----------



## Kyle

So I just moved to Texas about a month ago. My grandpa lives here and he has a small collection of Lodge camp Dutch ovens that he can't use because he's too old to mess with building a campfire. So myself and a buddy Surprised him by building him a steel table for the Dutch ovens. Yup, it's ugly but it was built using only free scrap my friend had on his property. It's also much sturdier than the table that Lodge sells for $250 and is wide enough for 3 ovens. I've always been a cast iron fan and wanted to build one of these tables so once I realized how much my grandpa would enjoy this I knew I had to do it. He was absolutely ecstatic when we showed it to him. The innagural cook was some simple baked beans to compliment some ribs we smoked and then the next morning I made a big ol one pot breakfast of eggs, homemade sausage, potatoes and onion. We all had a blast using it and look forward to experimenting with this method of cooking even more


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yesterday I smoked a butt.









Real technical like. Here's my fancy rig, one hour in:


----------



## Deckhand

Jim said:


> "Getto dry aged" for a couple of days, then at 200 degrees for 16 minutes (oven) then out to a scalding hot lump fire on my weber kettle for a couple of minutes on each side. Perfect Medium and no grey ring. Good luck with your new Egg!
> 
> Thanks for the food advice and the egg congratulations.


----------



## Deckhand

Kyle said:


> So I just moved to Texas about a month ago. My grandpa lives here and he has a small collection of Lodge camp Dutch ovens that he can't use because he's too old to mess with building a campfire. So myself and a buddy Surprised him by building him a steel table for the Dutch ovens. Yup, it's ugly but it was built using only free scrap my friend had on his property. It's also much sturdier than the table that Lodge sells for $250 and is wide enough for 3 ovens. I've always been a cast iron fan and wanted to build one of these tables so once I realized how much my grandpa would enjoy this I knew I had to do it. He was absolutely ecstatic when we showed it to him. The innagural cook was some simple baked beans to compliment some ribs we smoked and then the next morning I made a big ol one pot breakfast of eggs, homemade sausage, potatoes and onion. We all had a blast using it and look forward to experimenting with this method of cooking even more



That is really cool and an even better story for your grandpa.


----------



## Deckhand

BurkeCutlery said:


> Yesterday I smoked a butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real technical like. Here's my fancy rig, one hour in:



Wish I had the money to fly out for the gathering. That looks great!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So you got a mini huh? I would get one, but they are pretty pricey considering how small they are. Look forward to seeing your XL and what you do with it.

BTW, I made some pizza on my egg and it is the b.est pizza i've had in forever. And I am from Philly


----------



## Deckhand

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So you got a mini huh? I would get one, but they are pretty pricey considering how small they are. Look forward to seeing your XL and what you do with it.
> 
> BTW, I made some pizza on my egg and it is the b.est pizza i've had in forever. And I am from Philly



Yes got a mini. Figured it was something I could fire up guilt free whenever and could take anywhere. I will definitely post photos of cooks when I get the xl including pizza. Part of the reason I want the xl is for ribs.
That is quite a statement on the pizza. California pizza is no good. Best I ever had was Genos east in the water tower district of Chicago then we would rent a car and go to Indy 500. Hey it was rough:biggrin:


----------



## Duckfat

Chicago deep dish or stuffed pie is hard to beat but a really different beast. Welcome to the egghead clan Deckhand!
Jason does Philly do coal fired pizza with clams? 

Dave


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Duckfat said:


> Chicago deep dish or stuffed pie is hard to beat but a really different beast. Welcome to the egghead clan Deckhand!
> Jason does Philly do coal fired pizza with clams?
> 
> Dave



Can't say they do, but it's a possibility.


----------



## Deckhand

Duckfat said:


> Chicago deep dish or stuffed pie is hard to beat but a really different beast. Welcome to the egghead clan Deckhand!
> Jason does Philly do coal fired pizza with clams?
> 
> Dave



Thanks


----------



## stereo.pete

My wife was in the mood for burgers so I figured, why not? Picked up some nice pretzel rolls from the local bakery, whipped a fresh batch of garlic aioli, and then grilled some ground chuck and at the same time roasted a couple of jalapeños. Added some boar's head vermont cheddar and topped them off with some red onion, they were absolutely delicious. Side was mashed with a whole lot of butter and chives from the garden, thank you spring!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duckfat

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Can't say they do, but it's a possibility.



Ahh I thought I had read an article about Philly being really into Coal fired pie with clams but maybe it was New Haven. I gotta try that on the BGE.

Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Those look amazing Peter.

Starving now!


----------



## Deckhand

Looks tasty.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thinking back on it, I should have pickled the red onions. I guess I will save that for next time, thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## K-Fed

Nice n' simple... Red snapper piccata.


----------



## Duckfat

Nice lookin snappah! 

Dave


----------



## Jim

A family favorite for holidays, old school Deviled Eggs. Thanks to Glasseye for the chive flower inspiration.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Awesome pic Jim, could be a magazine cover pic.


----------



## Jim

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Awesome pic Jim, could be a magazine cover pic.



Thanks Jason, it's a homage to my grandmother who always made them for holidays.


My bride brought home a very small cryo-vaced beef tenderloin, unforgivably, it had little to recommend for itself. After removing all the connective tissue and whatnot there was so little left that I thought I would roll it into a roast. 

After a few days of "dry aging" in the refridge-





And after a reverse cook in the oven-


----------



## Deckhand

Chive flowers really take those eggs to another level. How long did you dry age 45 days?


----------



## Mike Davis

Man, you guys really make me want to learn how to cook.....


----------



## welshstar

What is a reverse sear or reverse cook ?


----------



## Deckhand

welshstar said:


> What is a reverse sear or reverse cook ?



Cook meat first then crank heat up and sear vs sear then lower temp to cook. Rest meat during temp change. Big green egg guys use this lingo a lot but may be used elsewhere.
They have a couple active forums.


----------



## Andrew H

welshstar said:


> What is a reverse sear or reverse cook ?



Like Deckhand said you cook the meat to just below your desired internal temp without searing the meat. A 250 degree oven for example. Then you sear the outside of the meat just before serving on a hot pan or grill, etc.


----------



## Jim

Andrew H said:


> Like Deckhand said you cook the meat to just below your desired internal temp without searing the meat. A 250 degree oven for example. Then you sear the outside of the meat just before serving on a hot pan or grill, etc.



That about covers it, in this case I cooked at 240 for quite a while then cranked up the oven to 500 on convection and threw it back in to finish. Juicy and tender.


----------



## Lucretia

It's the only way I cook roast beef any more--put it in a 200-225 degree oven, let it get to the desired temperature, take it out to rest while the oven heats to 450, and then stick it back in to crisp up the outside. The beef gets really tender, and it's pretty forgiving. You also have meat that is pink throughout, without any gray ring.

This roast didn't get taken out in time, but you're cooking is so slowly that it's still pretty good when it's overcooked a little bit like this one was.


----------



## Jim

Deckhand said:


> Chive flowers really take those eggs to another level. How long did you dry age 45 days?


Richard, sorry I just saw this. No just a few days in the fridge with a little salt to dry the meat up a little. Thanks for the nice comments on the eggs, GlassEye was the inspiration with the chive flowers.


----------



## GlassEye

Jim said:


> Richard, sorry I just saw this. No just a few days in the fridge with a little salt to dry the meat up a little. Thanks for the nice comments on the eggs, GlassEye was the inspiration with the chive flowers.



Glad to hear I was able to inspire.


----------



## Duckfat

Lucretia said:


> This roast didn't get taken out in time, but you're cooking is so slowly that it's still pretty good when it's overcooked a little bit like this one was.





The thing about reverse searing or what ever descriptive is used for the process is that it is easier (at least for me) to miss-judge the internal temp especially with steaks. If your doing roasts this way you might want to try a Polder thermometer so you can monitor the internal temperature constantly. I really think as long as you do your part the net difference between sear and roast or roast and sear is absolutely nominal.

Dave


----------



## Deckhand

Jim said:


> Richard, sorry I just saw this. No just a few days in the fridge with a little salt to dry the meat up a little. Thanks for the nice comments on the eggs, GlassEye was the inspiration with the chive flowers.


Hey, no problem. Thanks for the response on the dry aging and will definitely be looking for some chive flowers. Great finishing touch.


----------



## stereo.pete

Guys,

I am addicted to burgers at the moment so here is another one. 

King's Hawaiian burger rolls
Garlic aioli
Thinly sliced red onions
Hickory smoked bacon
Goat Cheese
Avacado

with a side of grilled asparagus.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Andrew H

I don't think there's enough goat cheese on there, Pete.


----------



## Deckhand

Some tasty looking burgers you have there. Looks identical to burgers I made for my wife last week. Just used Roquefort instead of goat cheese, applewood instead of hickory bacon,and tony cacheres creole salt for seasoning. Well now you have done it. I have to go to the market now.:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

You should open a burger stand Pete.

This looks ridiculously good to me right now.


----------



## Lucretia

Great looking burger. The only thing missing is a cold beer.


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia said:


> Great looking burger. The only thing missing is a cold beer.



Actually when I finally sat down to enjoy this burger I had just cracked open a Founder's All Day IPA. :hungry:


----------



## stereo.pete

Andrew H said:


> I don't think there's enough goat cheese on there, Pete.



I agree Andrew, I probably could of piled on a few more lumps of that delicious cheese.


----------



## bieniek

Details here

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5306-My-Gastronomy/page7?highlight=


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The Ballontine chicken? Looks nice if not a little well-done? I like to sous vide mine at 130 for 12hrs, then pop in a 425 degree oven rubbed with salt, pepper and baking soda. 

How long did it take you to bone it? I can bone a chicken in less than five munites with my trusty Moritake Honesuke and a chain mesh glove.


----------



## bieniek

5 minutes with one pint and paring knife. 
No glove. 
Not much cutting.


----------



## bieniek

Dont get me wrong but how can you tell if chick is overcooked from the outside?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Unless you were cooking with some magic (torch, cooled breast meat, baking soda, sous vide...) Just looks like it was finished above 160 degrees in the white meat) Given the good rendition, probably had the heat over 400 given the fond on the pan walls. Then unless you broiled it or cracked the oven while cooking, I've had a hard time getting that skin to crisp up.

Of course I have no idea and am total conjecturing. I'd eat it either way! I always say it's all good, unless its not. HA


----------



## bieniek

Theres the trick with pouring smoking hot oil on the chicken... , then for the first 10 minutes oven is set to 200 C with salamander. This is when the dish gets the crazy dirty look. 
After that heat goes down to 180 and the chicken on lower level. 
This depends on your oven really, before i wouldnt change the temp and would use 180 all the way.
Also salting chicken imho is very important for the flavour. I try to salt the skin at least 2-4 hours prior roasting.

every ten minutes i glaze it with chicken stock, and dont open the oven apart from those glazing moments. 
Also rest it at least 30 minutes after roasting. 

Ive ate it even though im allergic to chicken... oh well


----------



## VoodooMajik

I was only told the size of the salmon and what to plate on. $40.00 plate so I gave it some love.

Bourbon infused house smoked salmon rolled with horseradish aioli. Along with Dill, Micro Arugula, Creme Fraiche, Crispy Caper, Pickled onion, and paprika.


----------



## Crothcipt

very nice. did you fry the caper your self?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I was going to post pics of my BGE brisket, but I am disappointed my smoke ring is non existant. It's flavorful, tender, and cooked right, but the wood chips on the side never caught fire. Oh well, there is always next week


----------



## Deckhand

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I was going to post pics of my BGE brisket, but I am disappointed my smoke ring is non existant. It's flavorful, tender, and cooked right, but the wood chips on the side never caught fire. Oh well, there is always next week


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jim

The smoke ring is overrated and can be created artificially by using pink salt in your rub. It sounds like you hit a home run on your Brisket Jason, congratulations.


----------



## Lucretia

GlassEye, those chive flowers are wonderful. I'd never tried them before. Looking for all sorts of ways to use them now--the only problem is the bees like them, too.

Locally smoked salmon with snofrisk cheese, cracked pepper, chives, and chive flowers on crackers:





Herb & garlic marinated chicken tenders, grilled and drizzled with olive oil, chives, and chive flowers:


----------



## SpikeC

I think that the puppies ate the chives.......


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I'm not sure I have ever seen chive flowers for sale in a grocery store...

Those chicken tenders look _delicious_ Lucretia.


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'm not sure I have ever seen chive flowers for sale in a grocery store...
> 
> Those chicken tenders look _delicious_ Lucretia.



+1, they look perfectly cooked.


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks! They were even better cold the next day. 

Chives grow really well here, and they're blooming right now. Just step out the front door and grab some. It might be my imagination, but the flowers seem to give you the worst. breath. EVER!!!


----------



## bieniek

sexy looking chicken there Lucretia. 

Sexy looking tasting there VoodooMajik

This thread blossoms. How cool is that


----------



## Lucretia

No chive blossoms tonight--just a pork tenderloin, marinated all day in soy sauce and spices.

All ready to go in the oven:






And 20-30 minutes later:


----------



## Namaxy

Sushi copy attempt:

My wife's favorite roll at a Sushi restaurant we go to in Boston is called Crispy Saki Maki. This is my attempt to duplicate it:

Inside the roll is cucumber, crispy tempura, spicy Tobiko and chili mayo. On top of the roll is salmon, mango puree, wasabi tobiko and a thin slice of lemon. I'm pleased with the attempt, although the mango puree set up while I was prepping other ingredients - I thinned it with some rice vinegar, and the result was too thin - it ran down the roll more than I wanted and looked a little sloppy.


----------



## stereo.pete

I dig it Neal, nice sushi!


----------



## Deckhand

Seriously nice! Done that myself before trying to copy and make better versions of my wife's favorite restaurant dishes. That is an incredible and elaborate attempt there. Great job!


----------



## Namaxy

Veal rib chop - stuffed with Fontina, Proscuitto and sage...grillled on the BGE....served with whipped potatoes, brussels sprouts and mushro

oms.


----------



## Deckhand

Every part of that looks sooo... Good! Did you sous vide that veal chop first or just grill it? That is one heck of an appetizing meal!


----------



## K-Fed

Grilled pompano escabeche. 






And a smoked turkey I did on my day off...


----------



## Namaxy

Deckhand said:


> Every part of that looks sooo... Good! Did you sous vide that veal chop first or just grill it? That is one heck of an appetizing meal!



Thanks Deck! I just grilled the chop. I'm a fan of the reverse sear method...but these veal chops, although thick, cook quickly. With the BGE, I sear them at 500 plus on both sides, then kill the heat down to 350 or so, and it's less than 8 minutes to 140 internal. Very different than how I would cook a steak.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Bread pudding tonight with extra bits that were laying around.
Basic custard base with the addition of coffee and cinnamon.
In with the bread there are toasted pecans, banana and semi sweet chocolate.
Boiling that can of condensed milk for a couple hours to make dulce de leche and add a bit of meyers dark rum and cinnamon to that.


----------



## TamanegiKin

@K-Fed, that pompano with escabeche sounds and looks great.


----------



## Deckhand

TamanegiKin said:


> Bread pudding tonight with extra bits that were laying around.
> Basic custard base with the addition of coffee and cinnamon.
> In with the bread there are toasted pecans, banana and semi sweet chocolate.
> Boiling that can of condensed milk for a couple hours to make dulce de leche and add a bit of meyers dark rum and cinnamon to that.



That sounds good. Love bread and rice pudding. Comfort food to me.


----------



## stereo.pete

TamanegKin, did you instagram that photo? Where is the finished result, you can't just tease us with with your mise en place?


----------



## stereo.pete

Namaxy said:


> Veal rib chop - stuffed with Fontina, Proscuitto and sage...grillled on the BGE....served with whipped potatoes, brussels sprouts and mushroView attachment 7515
> oms.




+1,837,083 !!!!!!

That sounds absolutely delicious


----------



## stereo.pete

K-Fed,

Your grilled pompano escabeche, looks and sounds delicious. Did your pops catch it or is that from the local market for your restaurant?


----------



## Vertigo

TamanegiKin said:


> Boiling that can of condensed milk for a couple hours to make dulce de leche


Hot damn! Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## TamanegiKin

stereo.pete said:


> TamanegKin, did you instagram that photo? Where is the finished result, you can't just tease us with with your mise en place?


 Yea, I used instagram for the effect, it's a fun app I must say.
Here's a pic of a piece I had this morning with some coconut ice cream on top, didn't turn out too shabby. The rest of it is headed to my Ma' in laws today for lunch.


----------



## Deckhand

TamanegiKin said:


> Yea, I used instagram for the effect, it's a fun app I must say.
> Here's a pic of a piece I had this morning with some coconut ice cream on top, didn't turn out too shabby. The rest of it is headed to my Ma' in laws today for lunch.



That is just awesome! And cocunut ice cream topping. Serious eats!


----------



## Namaxy

Beautiful!


----------



## stereo.pete

I absolutely love coconut ice-cream!


----------



## bieniek

That looks so sexylicious


----------



## ifor

You guys ever check out Kenji's The Food Lab at Seriouseats.com? http://www.seriouseats.com/the-food-lab/

Kenji has done some awesome work and I have done a few of Kenji's recipes to great effect. I especially liked the porchetta. http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/12/...liday-roast-italian-roast-pork.html?ref=title


----------



## stereo.pete

ifor said:


> You guys ever check out Kenji's The Food Lab at Seriouseats.com? http://www.seriouseats.com/the-food-lab/
> 
> Kenji has done some awesome work and I have done a few of Kenji's recipes to great effect. I especially liked the porchetta. http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/12/...liday-roast-italian-roast-pork.html?ref=title



Thanks for the link, I will definitely try some of these recipes.


----------



## Lucretia

TamanegiKin said:


> Boiling that can of condensed milk for a couple hours to make dulce de leche and add a bit of meyers dark rum and cinnamon to that.



Bread pudding looks fantastic!

Safety tip:

Be aware boiling a can of condensed milk can be dangerous. Never tried it, but I've heard that you have to keep the can covered with water the whole time or it can burst. You also want to let the can cool before you open it. Found this site that has a couple alternative approaches to boiling the can.


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia said:


> Bread pudding looks fantastic!
> 
> Safety tip:
> 
> Be aware boiling a can of condensed milk can be dangerous. Never tried it, but I've heard that you have to keep the can covered with water the whole time or it can burst. You also want to let the can cool before you open it. Found this site that has a couple alternative approaches to boiling the can.



I was just hit with imagery of a boiling can of condense milk bursting with the contents flying through the air, landing on my face. :bigeek:


----------



## add

_S'more a la Pete_


----------



## TamanegiKin

Lucretia said:


> Bread pudding looks fantastic!
> 
> Safety tip:
> 
> Be aware boiling a can of condensed milk can be dangerous. Never tried it, but I've heard that you have to keep the can covered with water the whole time or it can burst. You also want to let the can cool before you open it. Found this site that has a couple alternative approaches to boiling the can.



Thanks! Yea no kidding, when I was working at Red O in l.a. we boiled cans every day.
One day the cans had been set aside to cool in the pot they'd been boiled in, the water had been dumped.
A prep cook came by and put them back on the flame as most of us were outside having staff meal.
Well less than ten minutes later there were a couple explosions and several cooks covered in hot ass condensed milk.
Luckily no one was hurt by the tin can bits flying about but it took a LONG time to get rid of the milk on the walls and ceilings. Lol, definitely something I'll never forget  
Thanks for bringing this safety point up!


----------



## DwarvenChef

Bone in Ribeye on sale  /drool


----------



## sachem allison

TamanegiKin said:


> Thanks! Yea no kidding, when I was working at Red O in l.a. we boiled cans every day.
> One day the cans had been set aside to cool in the pot they'd been boiled in, the water had been dumped.
> A prep cook came by and put them back on the flame as most of us were outside having staff meal.
> Well less than ten minutes later there were a couple explosions and several cooks covered in hot ass condensed milk.
> Luckily no one was hurt by the tin can bits flying about but it took a LONG time to get rid of the milk on the walls and ceilings. Lol, definitely something I'll never forget
> Thanks for bringing this safety point up!



That is why I wrap them in a towel before I boil them and cover them with a plate.


----------



## Ernestz30

Jim said:


> Pork cutlets, baked taters,string beans.



I love to learn cooking that's why I am here. I'd love the way it cook I for sure will surely enjoy eating that.hahahah!!!


----------



## Namaxy

DwarvenChef said:


> Bone in Ribeye on sale  /drool



Don't know how I missed that - one gorgeous piece of meat!!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Just finished making a poultry brine and cut up four chickens for Thomas Keller's buttermilk fried chicken tomorrow. Pictures will be posted when I finish cooking dinner tomorrow.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Namaxy said:


> Don't know how I missed that - one gorgeous piece of meat!!!



I seared the ribeye and put it in the oven on a different pan. I pan fried the potatoes in the same pan I seard the ribeye in... Sooo gooood


----------



## Deckhand

DwarvenChef said:


> I seared the ribeye and put it in the oven on a different pan. I pan fried the potatoes in the same pan I seard the ribeye in... Sooo gooood



Yep looks good. Love meat and potatoes. Interesting shape on the potatoes. Looks like the skin was knife cut off instead of peeled kind of hexagon almost like a tourne then sliced.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Deckhand said:


> Yep looks good. Love meat and potatoes. Interesting shape on the potatoes. Looks like the skin was knife cut off instead of peeled kind of hexagon almost like a tourne then sliced.



Ya was feeling lazy lol plus I have been working on a knife I have had sence I moved out on my own. A Chicago Cutlery parry that has a plastic contured handle, think it was 5 bucks at the time and it was my first purchased knife as a solo person. It doesn't hold an edge for crap but I LOVE the handle shape and blade combo. Seriously thinking of sending it to a custom maker that would copy it for me in a real steel  But that will be later on.


----------



## stereo.pete

Ok, so I haven't had the chance to do much cooking at home the last two weeks and was really in the mood to put my cookery skills to use. Last Wednesday, my best friend's dad came in from out of town so we all went out for some beers. I decided this would be a perfect storm for some solid cookery so I invited both my friend and his wife, and his parents to dinner the next week. I gave them the choice of "the best fried chicken ever" or "an amazing filet mignon." My friend leaned over and whispered into his Dad's ear that he should go with the chicken and that was the final decision. Fast forward to Monday night after work, I set out to making a poultry brine and then broke down four chickens with my Fujiwara FKH Honesuki. 

The chicken brined for 12 hours total, which gave me and the wife a chance to tidy up the house. I made some mashed potatoes with lots 'o butter, half and half, and chives from the garden. The second side was grilled asparagus, prosciutto, sea salt, freshly ground pepper and then drizzled with some extra virgin olive oil. The star of the evening was the fried chicken, which was coated with a buttermilk coating and fried to a rich golden brown in my turkey fryer. No body was injured and the house remains intact. I hope you enjoy because I know we did. This is the second time I made this fried chicken and every time not only do I blow the minds of my guests but I even impress myself, which is tough to do when I am the one cooking.






By chicagopete at 2012-06-06





By chicagopete at 2012-06-06

P.S. All recipes are from Thomas Keller's Ad Hoc cook book.


----------



## K-Fed

Cajun shrimp and sausage, and saffron "grits"


----------



## Eamon Burke

Pete, that chicken looks divine.


----------



## Deckhand

Damn I want that Cajun shrimp and grits!


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice work K-Fed, that looks nom nom!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That looks incredible Pete (your dish looks tasty too K-Fed, but Peter is a tough act to follow!).


----------



## Namaxy

Very nice Pete and K-Fed! 

S-Pete...I've been using a different chicken recipe for years, but you've inspired me to try the Ad-Hoc recipe.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks guys, @Namaxy, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Namaxy

Hehe - this is hardly Pete's fried chicken, but my family (kids) always want grilled chicken. It's has been raining in the Northeast for days, so I oven roasted this for dinner.


----------



## stereo.pete

Neal is that wild rice or dirty rice? P.S. The whole plate looks delicious!


----------



## Namaxy

Pete - I blend long grain brown rice, wild rice and a medium grained red rice together. No herbs/spices - just cooked in stock and a little olive oil.


----------



## The Edge

Here's last nights dinner. Chicken with black bean salsa.


----------



## stereo.pete

That chicken looks cooked perfectly!


----------



## The Edge

Thanks Pete!


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm dropping bombs!!!





By chicagopete at 2012-06-11





By chicagopete at 2012-06-11

Absolutely Delicious!!!! :cooking::cookingdinner::saythat::thebbq::dance:


----------



## stereo.pete

@ the above post...

I had perhaps one too many beers last night and forgot to mention some important details. What you have above is a pot roast that I made in my dutch oven. To change things up I added roasted poblanos and shitake mushrooms besides the usual carrots, onions, celery and potatoes. I used red wine from a winery in TN that my parents live near. The pot roast turned out absolutely fantastic, the best that I can remember. The usual mashed potatoes covered with a simple gravy of reduced cream and the leftover sauce from the pot roast. Finally I needed something acidic to break up the richness so I grilled asparagus and tomatoes with olive oil, black pepper and sea salt with a splash of lemon juice on the top.


----------



## Kyle

Wow, that pot roast looks incredible!


----------



## Jim

Pass the potroast please! 

Nice eats.


----------



## Namaxy

Very nice! Love grilling the asparagus.


----------



## apicius9

Oh boy, I shouldn't have looked. I skipped dinner, now it's 2am and I am hungry...

Stefan


----------



## The Edge

That looks absolutely delicious Pete! Time to make something to eat.


----------



## Namaxy

Pork Belly - Good and Bad.

So when my butcher has fresh pork belly, I pretty much buy it every time, promising to try something different. Inevitably, I just cure it and smoke it into bacon. This week I actually tried something different. I brined it in a wet brine, then roasted it - high heat for an hour then very low for several hours, basting it along the way. I compressed it overnight in the fridge like everyone seems to advise, then tried a couple of ideas.

The first was was crisping it by frying it with a dust of Wondra, then serving it over pureed butternut squash, some brussels leaves and a pork jus that I sweetened with maple. Everyone liked this, including my kids who actually ate the brussels leaves...forgetting that they were once part of an actual brussels sprout.




My second idea, if you can call it that, was 'bacon and eggs'. I soft cooked an egg in a brioche round, served it with warmed slices of pork belly, a potato croquette and the same sweetened pork jus. The taste was fine - but it looked blah - very monocromatic. In fact when my daughter asked for ketchup I added it to the plate just to have some color. Wouldn't do this again.


----------



## Deckhand

What a great post. Very nice.


----------



## stereo.pete

Namaxy, 

I love both of those dishes, that egg in the brioche looks like it was made in heaven! For the second dish some a nice salad of either arugula, pea sprouts or some sort of micro-greens with an acidic dressing would liven that plate up big time, maybe smack dab in the center.


----------



## Namaxy

My family bought and cooked many treats for Father's Day yesterday, but none finer than these HUGE ribeyes my wife had me grill. Here they are on a large BGE....


----------



## SpikeC

Holy macaroni! Those are enormous! You really have that grill down there, don't 'cha?


----------



## Deckhand

Very nice ribeyes! Makes my father's day blue cheese filets look tiny. Your posts are always inspiring.


----------



## Namaxy

SpikeC said:


> Holy macaroni! Those are enormous! You really have that grill down there, don't 'cha?



Not sure Spike. My BGE is all stock and the grill sits right on the ceramic fire ring - just as they assembled it. I know lot's of folks use aftermaket modified table setters and grill set ups, but I haven't dabbled yet. I'm interested in your thoughts, as the BGE occupies a tenuous spot on my patio...I still prefer the Cajun grill for charcoal grilling, and the wood fired oven for roasting. But I'm trying to like it and giving it time...:biggrin:


----------



## SpikeC

Maybe it's the angle of the picture, my grill sits 3 inches below the rim of the egg, it looks like yours is lower. Optical illusion?
How hot did you get it before you started cooking?


----------



## Kyle

SpikeC said:


> Maybe it's the angle of the picture, my grill sits 3 inches below the rim of the egg, it looks like yours is lower. Optical illusion?
> How hot did you get it before you started cooking?



Yeah, I thought they looked pretty low compared to mine as well, must be an optical illusion.

But those ribeyes must be MASSIVE because when I saw the pic I thought, "Man, I really need a medium BGE..." I was surprised to see those are in a large!


----------



## Namaxy

You guys have great eyes! Curious from your comments, I went and measured things. My grill is just shy of 4.5 inches from the rim of the Egg. I went to the BGE website looking for any data possible on dimensions. They don't list that dimension....nor do they state how tall a firebox or fire ring are supposed to be. However, another interesting note - they list the grill as 18.25 inches in diameter. It would be a stretch to call mine 18....not a lot smaller than 18, but certainly in no direction could you ever conclude it was larger than 18 inches. That's a very small difference, but the whole situation has me wondering if my internal components are from an outdated production (with different dimensions) or from the wrong grill altogether.

Back to the steaks - When I fire the grill it hits the 600's, but I bring it to about 475/500 to start cooking. I used to start higher...I have a Fire Magic Gas grill with an infrared burner on one side that hits 700 plus. I used to start on the infrared and finish indirect at lower heat. Now - since I actually prefer slow roasted meats - I've been tinkering with the temps on the grill.


----------



## Deckhand

Your egg should run much higher than that especially with daisy wheel off and draft door open all the way.You should be able to get much hotter than your gas grll.Must be running with holes in fire grate clogged. A High-que grate will get it hotter too. I am really surprised you don't have a plate setter for indirect low and slows. Hope you stick with it. A woo from ceramic grill store would raise your grate if it bothered you.


----------



## Namaxy

Deck - it get's much hotter as you suggest it should - I just throttle it back before it does...not the grill but me that keeps it in check. I have the plate setter as well as the pizza stone. The only time I tried pizza in the BGE, I used both the setter and the stone. I let it run at 700 plus for a long while, but the dough still didn't dance off the stone the way it does in a wood fired oven. In my oven, although I'm in the same temp range, a pizza will cook in 2 mins - in the BGE it took 10. I'll try to do a side by side comparison - I have an infrared thermo to check the stone temp.

Having said all that, I'm not anti BGE - I've seen and tasted good results with it.


----------



## Deckhand

Namaxy said:


> Deck - it get's much hotter as you suggest it should - I just throttle it back before it does...not the grill but me that keeps it in check. I have the plate setter as well as the pizza stone. The only time I tried pizza in the BGE, I used both the setter and the stone. I let it run at 700 plus for a long while, but the dough still didn't dance off the stone the way it does in a wood fired oven. In my oven, although I'm in the same temp range, a pizza will cook in 2 mins - in the BGE it took 10. I'll try to do a side by side comparison - I have an infrared thermo to check the stone temp.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm not anti BGE - I've seen and tasted good results with it.



I am certainly not sensitive to the BGE comment. On the contrary I like mine, but would love to have my own wood fired oven. Very nice! Neapolitan pizza!


----------



## Namaxy

All the same, my bad on my post - I didn't intend for it to sound critical.


----------



## Deckhand

Namaxy said:


> All the same, my bad on my post - I didn't intend for it to sound critical.


Not even slightly bothered. I consider you a friend and like minded in cooking styles which isn't easy to find. I have enjoyed our conversations on threads and off. No worries here.


----------



## Namaxy

Salmon is permanently at the top of my wife's wish list. I don't mind making it, and our kids will eat it too, but I'm always looking for different ways to serve it. Here I served it with swiss chard, aparagus, morels, spaetzle and a few pancetta lardons.


----------



## stereo.pete

That looks quite tasty, especially the morels.


----------



## Deckhand

Looks good. Looks like a photo for the new modernist cuisine at home edition.


----------



## mhlee

Make sure you check to see if your thermometer is accurate. Mine (I haven't adjusted it yet) shows a temperature that is actually 40 degrees less than actual (I tested it by sticking it into hot water that I had my Thermapen in as well). 

One more thing, the BGE thermometer is reading at the top of the dome, not actual temperature at the gril or plate setter. I would recommend using a laser thermometer to gauge your actual pizza stone/grill temp.

And I would imagine there's always going to be a big difference between the BGE platesetter/pizza stone set up vs. your wood fired oven. The wood fired oven has so much more mass so it won't lose a fraction of the amount of heat that the platesetter/pizza stone set up will when you put an item on it.


----------



## steeley

Namaxy said:


> Salmon is permanently at the top of my wife's wish list. I don't mind making it, and our kids will eat it too, but I'm always looking for different ways to serve it. Here I served it with swiss chard, aparagus, morels, spaetzle and a few pancetta lardons.
> 
> View attachment 8137


you sir have talent


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Salmon is not my favorite fish, but I must say, that looks incredible!

Well done.


----------



## bieniek

Yeah Namaxy, you plate your dishes up in very clever manner. It looks beatiful, the colour on the fish is very good, nice and golden brown. 

Great dish altogether. And the previous one, the one with carrots sticking outta plate 

Thanks for sharing~!


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, I couldn't help myself this morning since I had short ribs in the sous vide machine for the last 72 hours. I decided to make a play on steak and eggs and here is what I did. I cooked some couscous and dressed it with lemon juice, salt, pepper and olive oil. Then I seared the short ribs and while I was doing that I fried up a couple of eggs and picked a couple of pea sprouts from the garden. Everything was very tasty!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Speaking of plating dishes well...

Now _that's_ a breakfast!


----------



## Namaxy

Wow...breakfast of champions!!


----------



## Deckhand

That really looks good!


----------



## Jim

You cant have a Pastrami sandwich without a pickle right?





40 lbs total, my first try PDG


----------



## mhlee

Nice, Jim. How are those pickles seasoned?


----------



## Jim

Just Dill, Garlic and some generic pickling spices. A few peppercorns as well.


----------



## Deckhand

Pickles look good. Hope to one day do that with a chamber vacuum sealer.


----------



## Lucretia

The local farmers' market is up and running for the summer, and my favorite fish monger is back.

Halibut sandwich. Sublimely fresh, rubbed with olive oil and blackening spices then grilled. On a toasted multigrain roll with garlic butter.

Served with a salad of baby greens (picked this morning) and at least one glass of rose.

​


----------



## SpikeC

Show off! I bought some snow peas and some Hood strawberries from my farmer's market today. It's an itty bitty one a half mile from my house.


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice Lucretia, I am excited since my I will be able to pick up my first CSA basket next week!!!


----------



## Namaxy

Very nice.....I'm with you S..Pete....first CSA was last week for us.


----------



## GlassEye

Oyakodon tonight, but only had Jasmine rice.


----------



## Namaxy

GlassEye said:


> Oyakodon tonight, but only had Jasmine rice.



Nice...how do you do your sauce?


----------



## GlassEye

Namaxy said:


> Nice...how do you do your sauce?



I just did dashi, mirin, shoyu; about 4:1:1. Toss in some chives with the chicken, sprinkled shichimi togarashi on before eating.


----------



## sw2geeks

Boy that looks good!


----------



## Lucretia

SpikeC said:


> Show off! I bought some snow peas and some Hood strawberries from my farmer's market today. It's an itty bitty one a half mile from my house.



I wish we had one that close! We got some strawberries today, too. I found the dreaded half of a worm in one of mine. uke:


----------



## DarrenSwerid

Lucretia said:


> I wish we had one that close! We got some strawberries today, too. I found the dreaded half of a worm in one of mine. uke:



A little extra protein never killed anyone!


----------



## SpikeC

I don't have beef often, butt tonight I had a New York strip, put on some EVOO on it and some chopped garlic, coarse ground pepper and salt. Cooked it on the BGE and had it with some brown basmati rice cooked with garlic, ginger root and tumeric. Some broccoli stems and Bob's your mother's brother. My tummy is happy.


----------



## Deckhand

Sounds really good!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Spicy Tuna burger, maybe country fried J-style?
Seared then panko crusted and deep fried, yuzu wasabi aoli, pickled daikon, avocado on multigrain.


----------



## SpikeC

Yummy burger!


----------



## SpikeC

Speaking of pressure cookers, long grain brown rice takes an hour in a pan on the stove, but I did my last batch in the pressure cooker in 25 minutes. It came out perfect. High pressure for 15 minutes then turn off the heat and let sit for 10, by then the pressure has dropped and the rive is ready!


----------



## Namaxy

Nice!..especially for long grain which always takes a while.


----------



## Deckhand

Looks good and now I need to add your fryer to my list of wants.


----------



## mpukas

Monster frittata in a monster De Buyer carbon pan


----------



## mpukas

Cheat Day - Ultimate hot dogs

all beef all natural hot dog
pillowey soft steamed whole wheat buns

Cheater kimchi
olive - cherry tomato - herb salsa


----------



## Pabloz

Por todos ustedes (all y'all) mi comida esta noche, Chuletas Adobadas, tostones con mojito, arroz y ensalada...:hungry:




PZ


----------



## Eamon Burke

¡Que bueno, Pablo!


----------



## Vertigo

¡A la verga, tu pinche cabron! ¡Dame un pedazo, ahorita!


----------



## Pabloz

Vertigo said:


> ¡A la verga, tu pinche cabron! ¡Dame un pedazo, ahorita!




ROFLMFAO.....aqui esta tu pedazo wey.....:happy2:


----------



## Vertigo

Jajaja, yo chiste, yo chiste. ¡Otro vez!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Vertigo, quizas que usted necesita mas practica afuera su cocina.


----------



## Pabloz

OK...uno mas y YA!!

Café Cubano en la mañana.

Café espresso con ESPUMITA! .....And you thought you could only get head with beer! 




Tengan un buen dia!!

Hasta,
PZ


----------



## steeley

dang now i what some Cuban coffee.


----------



## Deckhand

steeley said:


> dang now i what some Cuban coffee.


You can. TJ is close. I have bought it there. Excellente!


----------



## Lucretia

Trying this again in the right thread....

Too many hours working in the yard today, so leftovers for dinner. Fish tacos, made with leftover salmon (fresh from the farmer's market yesterday), mixed baby lettuce, tomatoes, and a little sauce whipped up from mayo, lime juice, cumin, minced garlic, minced jalepenos, cilantro, & scallions, all wrapped up in a tortilla. With some Old Guardian Barleywine, it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Tristan

Don't usually upload - a bit intimidating with all the talent here. But had a dinner party last weekend, and all the food disappeared fast enough.

Thought I'd share :hungry:

Vichyssoise





Warm Balsamic Salad





Braised Chicken





Mustard Crust Lamb





Mac N Cheese





Sticky Date Pudding & Hot Toffee Sauce


----------



## sw2geeks

Very nice! Looks like a great dinner.


----------



## Jim

Looking good Tristan!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Impressive Tristan.

I hope your guests were appreciative!


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice Tristan, your vichyssoise looks amazing. I have a recipe from Chef Adria that I have been meaning to try sooner or later.


----------



## Deckhand

Wow,great job!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice photography too Tristan, those dishes look like they are going to jump out of my screen.


----------



## Tristan

Thanks guys!  Coming from you lot, it is high praise. Guests (new colleagues) were surprised that a corporate monkey could cook anything at all.

Photos were taken from an iphone - with an app called "monotori camera" which gives a nice depth of field blur effect, even if it is fake 

Thanks pete, fifth time making it - really consistent results and lots of things to cut up. Great dish for knife nuts. Someone on this forum kept going on about 5:10 eggs, so i tried those and that's what is sitting in there, and that lifts the soup too (thanks!). Nice that it can be served cold along with the soup, and still be squishy and runny in the middle.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Tristan said:


> Photos were taken from an iphone - with an app called "monotori camera" which gives a nice depth of field blur effect, even if it is fake.



Wow! Just downloaded the app to my iPhone; will have to play with it and see if I can get anything close to your results.


----------



## Crothcipt

I had sushi tonight. 

This is called winter roll. Not sure about the fish, but I think they said it was yellow tail. the green on the top of the roll is a mix of cilantro and jalapeno and in the sauce on the bottom of the roll. 



I was asking the chef what was in the box in the cooler and she told me sea urchin and asked if I wanted to try some. so sea urchin with quail egg. It was ok needed some salt though.


----------



## SpikeC

Why does everything have to be ruined with cilantro??????


----------



## Crothcipt

It is often used to much giving a bad flavor, and a ton of people not liking it. It should only be a enhancer. This dish was very spicy, and the cilantro just enhanced it, almost giving it a sweet taste. 

My mom has a reaction to cilantro, so when I cook with it for her I put very little in (a few leaves). At that rate she loves it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

MMMM uni and egg...
:hungry:


----------



## Vertigo

BurkeCutlery said:


> Vertigo, quizas que usted necesita mas practica afuera su cocina.



Que?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Vertigo said:


> Que?



Lo siento, pero quizas tu empleados no les gusta ti. Solo me opinión.

Tu Espanol es muy ... _especializado_.


----------



## Vertigo

Entiendo qué tu dice, pero no entiendo porqué tu lo dices. Mis palabras son mio. He aprendido mis Español en muchas lugares. Lol.

(I hate digging around for the stupid accent marks.)


----------



## Jim

Firecracker Pastrami today.


----------



## SpikeC

That just looks sooooo tasty!


----------



## SpikeC

Once again I neglected to do pics, butt I did a batch of marinated chicken drumsticks on the BGE with Japanese style cucumber salad and orzo salad. Fairly festive!


----------



## sw2geeks

That pastrami looks great!


----------



## steeley

Jim said:


> Firecracker Pastrami today.



I think i teared up a little when I saw this . great job Jim


----------



## apicius9

Great pics in the past few weeks! That pastrami looks perfect, makes me hungry again and it is 2am... Oh, and I also realized how much my rudimentary Spanish is fading away. Need to go to Spain again, better sooner than later. 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I was in the mood for steak frites so here's what I did.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That looks absolutely delicious Peter!

Details please.


----------



## Namaxy

Both the pastrami and the steak frites look fantastic! Very inspiring gents!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Namaxy said:


> Both the pastrami and the steak frites look fantastic! Very inspiring gents!



I failed to mention the pastrami, which looks incredible as well. Well done Jim.


----------



## K-Fed

I had another "chopped" day at work. In my kitchen at the CC ( we've got two ) I often have to utilize left overs from our main kitchen and the days that the exec comes to me and just tells me to make something up are my "chopped days" which I love. This one wasn't so bad, The sauce was left over from another special a couple days earlier in the main kitchen and having limited things to work with and minimal amount of time to dedicate to plating during service we've got to keep it simple for the most part ( most of the residents are 80+ years old and are either very difficult to please or just don't give a sh!t ) so anything overly fancy is lost on this crowd. So0o0o0o.....

Pan roasted tilapia newburg, with roasted corn and shrimp relish dressed with a sweet n' sour sherry vinaigrette.







Nothing too fancy but a fun day none the less.


----------



## Deckhand

Namaxy said:


> Both the pastrami and the steak frites look fantastic! Very inspiring gents!



Ditto!


----------



## Namaxy

We're overloaded with squash.....

View attachment 8395


That means fried squash blossoms!

View attachment 8396


----------



## Crothcipt

:slaphead: something wrong with pics


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That looks absolutely delicious Peter!
> 
> Details please.



Well Johnny,

The piece of meat, which I hate to admit was a london boil from Walmart's new selection of "premium" meats. To be honest, I will not be buying their premium meat again. Nothing special with the frites except they were salted and sprinkled with Old Bay. The greens on top of the steak were "musin" or something like that, it came with our first CSA basket. It has the texture of Frisee and a peppery flavor like that of arugula. The small rings were another gift from our CSA basket, they are the tops of "walking onions" finely diced and fried in butter. I was trying to see if they would "melt" down like leeks but they just crisped up. All in all it was pretty good but the biggest gap in the meal was the quality of the meat.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks Pete.

You may have inspired me to subscribe to a local farm. I think it would be fun to try to incorporate new (and super fresh) ingredients into my cooking.

Great looking plate, though I'm sorry the meat wasn't all that it was cracked it up to be!


----------



## Jay

Jim said:


> Firecracker Pastrami today.



Hey, look who showed up here.

I've been eating like a pig for the last several days, but nothing that looked as good as that.


----------



## Namaxy

Crothcipt said:


> :slaphead: something wrong with pics



Yes...just noticed that. Loaded them the usual way....or so I thought....cleary user error on my end:O


----------



## Jim

Jay said:


> Hey, look who showed up here.
> 
> I've been eating like a pig for the last several days, but nothing that looked as good as that.


Haha... I have a bucket of those pickles for you when I see you next week!


----------



## Jay

Jim said:


> Haha... I have a bucket of those pickles for you when I see you next week!



I almost fainted when I saw we got a response from Scotto. :bliss:


----------



## schanop

Having fun with aji-kiri.


----------



## Tristan

Beautiful, but I must be part of the 1% of the world that still prefers my fish grilled.


----------



## stereo.pete

Schanop,

Beautiful work on those fish, I have a couple of questions for you.

1. Is that Mackerel?
2. Did you use freshly grated wasabi?
3. What are the white finely cut strips?


----------



## schanop

Hi Pete, 

it is not Mackerel (Saba). In Australia the fish is called yellow tail (scud) which I think is very similar to Japanese Aji and/or Horse Mackerel.

Freshly grated wasabi is a bit expensive around here, minimum order is about four heads, so not viable for home use. I use freeze dry natural wasabi powder instead. It works pretty much the same way as the one with horse radish mixed in -- a couple of cold drops of water and good to go, but it tastes much milder and sweeter. 

However, what you saw in the picture is minced spring onion (your scallion) and ginger, a typical accompaniment to Horse Mackerel sashimi, sushi, and tataki.

White mound is daikon or big white radish. It is of a Chinese/Korean variety today. Sometimes, we can get a hold of the Japanese ones sold directly by the farmers.

And Tristan, grilled horse mackerel is very tasty too. It's a bit too cold to grill outside nowadays, not a very good option for the moment.


----------



## bieniek

Lookin good man. 

must be damn fresh fish...that one


----------



## Namaxy

A restaurant friend gave us a gift of some fresh fish yesterday. I played around with some ideas and this is what I came up with....

Toro tartare with a quail egg yolk...not particularly original..





Albacore with fermented black beans, a pickled cherry creme fraiche and some tempura rock shrimp




Littleneck clam ceviche with a fried squash blossom


----------



## Namaxy

Kinmedai with pickled fruit and black bean sesame vinaigrette




Tomago custard, salmon roe in a watermelon soup


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, you might as well as close down this thread, what Neal just posted just blew my mind. Nice work bra!


----------



## Namaxy

LOL...thanks Pete.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I don't know what to say about Namaxy's latest post.

Ridiculous.


----------



## heldentenor

Namaxy, you're contributing to the cookbook, right?


----------



## bieniek

Yup. Goo looking food, interesting mix and presentation.
Namaxy you made me add some new/old pics right here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5306-My-Gastronomy?p=126869#post126869

Im not going to double post them here, so check the other thread out.


----------



## Jim

Wonderful dishes. :hungry:


----------



## Julian Nell

I made steak fried rice today, nothing fancy it was seasened with some soy suace and that's about it.


----------



## Namaxy

bieniek said:


> Yup. Goo looking food, interesting mix and presentation.
> Namaxy you made me add some new/old pics right here:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5306-My-Gastronomy?p=126869#post126869
> 
> Im not going to double post them here, so check the other thread out.



I love how you cook Bieniek. Your presentation is inspiring. Sending you a PM to discuss ideas.


----------



## Deckhand

Incredible! Neal.


----------



## pitonboy

Chicken Breast stuffed with tomato confit; asparagus, shallots, portabellos, Dauphinois potatoesView attachment 8576


----------



## Justin0505

I've been lurking this thread for a long time but just never seem to have my camera on hand when I'm cooking.
Well, the other morning I was shooting for PT (Rick)'s Harner passaround and I kept the camera out long enough to catch breakfast:

Nothing "fine or fancy" ; but just plain & good:
When I'm just cooking for myself, I often do 1 knife, 1 pan, 1 bowl meals.
I started off with bacon in a carbon pan, then removed the bacon and used some grease to fry the home-fries mix: purple potatos, onion, garlic, Chinese lantern peppers.
Then a some eggs over easy with smoked sharp cheddar.

Then into a big bowl went the potato's, eggs, and topped with a little more cheese, avocado, yellow tomato, the bacon, s&p and a dash of balsamic.


----------



## Namaxy

Looks delicious Justin!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Interesting breakfast Justin.

Great pictures.


----------



## apicius9

That's a breakfast I would defnitely order in a restaurant - except for the evil avocado, of course (one of the few food items I hate...). And nice pics, too.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

apicius9 said:


> ...except for the evil avocado, of course (one of the few food items I hate...)



What?! Does this extend to guacamole?


----------



## apicius9

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What?! Does this extend to guacamole?



Yep, just one of the few food items that don't agree with me, I get sick when I eat avocado. Interestingly, my Mom has the same issues, maybe some genetic quirk. 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

Oh yeah Justin, that is badass!


----------



## GlassEye

A quick post-ride lunch. Fritatta of leftover green beans, mushrooms, chicken, topped with gruyere and pepper; in the new-ish DeBuyer.


----------



## SpikeC

Gotta love the frittatas!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Bulldogbacchus is generously passing around his Mike Davis gyuto from this thread. The knife came today, so what better way to try it out making chicken ponzu.

First, bell pepper and celery.






Then, mushrooms.






Carrots and sugar snap peas.






Chicken (yeah, it's a bamboo board, but I only use it for chicken).






The chicken, tossed in cornstarch.






All the veggies in the pan. Not shown is garlic and green onions.






Add a mixture of cornstarch, ponzu sauce, oyster sauce, water, brown sugar, and a dash of sesame oil. Cook until thickened. Serve over rice.

Top with sliced green onion tops. 

Finis.


----------



## Namaxy

The Ponzu chicken looks delicious. Nice knife too!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I have, and will continue, to hate on bamboo boards as much as I can. But I do remember that chicken slipped a lot less on it than on any other board.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

BurkeCutlery said:


> I have, and will continue, to hate on bamboo boards as much as I can. But I do remember that chicken slipped a lot less on it than on any other board.



The knife hardly screamed at all.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The knife hardly screamed at all.


:scratchhead: If there is a pun there, I don't get it. :dontknow:


Dinner tonight was something I've been craving: Sweet Green Curry!









The light in my house is terrible for pictures. But it was fantastic, and my daughters ate the heck out of it, because I made theirs totally non-spicy.

The smell of lime leaves simmering in coconut milk gives me a serious food boner.


----------



## Andrew H

BurkeCutlery said:


> :scratchhead: If there is a pun there, I don't get it. :dontknow:
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight was something I've been craving: Sweet Green Curry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light in my house is terrible for pictures. But it was fantastic, and my daughters ate the heck out of it, because I made theirs totally non-spicy.
> 
> The smell of lime leaves simmering in coconut milk gives me a serious food boner.



That looks fantastic, Eamon! Was the dragon fruit for the curry or for snacking?


----------



## Ratton

BurkeCutlery said:


> .
> 
> The smell of lime leaves simmering in coconut milk gives me a serious food boner.



Hi Eamon,

I was taught to cut up the lime leaves into small pieces and add just before you take it off the heat. Would you please explain how you are using the leaves.

Yes I agree the smell of these leaves is stimulating!! :wink:

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah the dragon fruit was for splitting with my babies. They loved it!

I just bruised the lime leaves and added them to the pot with the curry paste and last veggies. I know it's not exactly traditional order, but I had to mix some things up. Since I can only get canned coconut milk, it won't break, so I have to cook the chicken in coconut oil itself, and there is no insulation for the curry paste mix, the oil will just burn it. Given the fresh herb nature, I opted to cook the chicken, then add the coconut milk, heat it up, then add in the eggplant and pepper with the lime leaves, and after it softened, I put in the curry paste, and some basil stems, lemongrass scraps, zest, and a few more lime leaves and turned my stove down as low as it would go, for as long as it took to cook the rice.

We ate a LOT of curry last night.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

scallops, seared in a cast iron skillet, over crabmeat risotto.






More here http://mattstable.blogspot.com/


----------



## apicius9

nice sear, love scallops!

Stefan


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Figs, stuffed with goat cheese and wrapped in prosciutto, cooked in the Big Green Egg


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

apicius9 said:


> nice sear, love scallops!
> 
> Stefan


 Thanks, me too!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Those look like some delicious dishes Bulldog.

Well done!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Those look like some delicious dishes Bulldog.
> 
> Well done!



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Eamon Burke

mmmmmm those figs!


----------



## stereo.pete

BurkeCutlery said:


> mmmmmm those figs!



ditto


----------



## sw2geeks

That looks great! My wife picked up some figs the other day. If there are still any left I will give them a try


----------



## Namaxy

great looking figs!


----------



## Lucretia

Those all look great!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Thank you, ma'am.


----------



## Lucretia

Not worth a picture, because it looks kind of bland, but it's finally the season for fried green tomatoes. Great for breakfast with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Namaxy

Lucretia said:


> Not worth a picture, because it looks kind of bland, but it's finally the season for fried green tomatoes. Great for breakfast with scrambled eggs.



We, and my wife in particular, love fried green tomatoes. Would love to know your method as the ones I've tried are pretty uninspired. We finally have ripe tomatoes here in MA, so I made a puff pastry tomato tart. Ultimately though, when the later varieties ripen, I like them on their own with just a little salt.


----------



## EdipisReks

i'm doing a Pepin style chicken with caramelized onion and kale under the skin, roasted on a sheet pan (i'd never taken the wish bone out first, until i caught an old Pepin and Child episode a couple days ago, and for all the chickens i've roasted, i don't know why i didn't, now that i've done it) along with some colcannon potatoes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A few pics I took after awhile of not using my BGE, it's good to be home. First up is pork tenderloin with panchetta with herb de provence rub:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Half chicken, kosher salt and pepper:




[/IMG]

Chicken thighs with herb de provence smoked with applewood and mesquite:




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

This is where I was:




[/IMG]

Not too bad, no complaints.


----------



## Namaxy

Glad you're home safe Jason. Food looks great!


----------



## Lucretia

Tomato tart sounds WONDERFUL! 

For fried green tomatoes, I like to use tomatoes that are just starting to get a little bit of blush to add some sweetness. I just slice them very thin, dredge them in whole wheat flour, and fry them in a skillet with a little olive oil until they're golden brown and starting to get a little crispy, and salt them as they come out of the pan. (I've veen using sea salt.) You get that sweet/tart tomato flavor, a little nuttiness from the flour, salt and olive oil. They're at their_very_ best when you stand at the stove and eat them as soon as they come out of the pan. If they sit too long they get mushy and go downhill in a hurry.


----------



## Lucretia

Namaxy said:


> Glad you're home safe Jason. Food looks great!



+1


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

The Texas version fries them with corn meal....


----------



## Jim

So many great posts lately. Keep them coming!


----------



## heldentenor

Yeah, keep them coming and consider submitting them for the KKF cookbook!


----------



## Lucretia

This one's a little too ripe, but I figured I'd take one for the team and cook up a batch for breakfast and take pictures. I like thin slices. The one on top is probably a little too thin, but I'll eat it anyway--just for you guys!

​


Very light coating of whole wheat flour:

​


Fry them up in some olive oil:

​


Add a little salt, and dig in:

​


This one's what I consider to be just about perfect. Thin enough to be crispy and hold its shape without wilting, but still juicy inside.

​


----------



## Lucretia

One more for today--baby back ribs on the smoker. You'll have to picture the coleslaw, fresh rolls, cold beer, and a great old "B" horror movie with William Shatner ("Kingdom of the Spiders") yourselves.



​


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I'm hooked. Sign me up.


----------



## sw2geeks

Shoot, now I want me some tomato chips...


----------



## miketayl0r

Kielbasa corn dog, bread & butter pickles, and mustard ketchup made from scratch. Tomato caviar, red onion, and .
Playing around :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

Again, very nice posts! Never heard of tomato chips, could eat several pig's worth of the smoked ribs right now - I would even listen to Shatner 'sing' for some of those - and this is the first time ever that I found a corn dog appealing (or even belonging into the food category...).

Stefan


----------



## miketayl0r

Fried egg puree, warm heirloom tomato, porkbelly, buttered toast croutons, bitter greens, chili oil.


----------



## miketayl0r

Fried benton's bacon oniguri, peach/kimchi puree, sweet soy.






sorry to post so many in a row. these are from the past couple weeks. being a new member and all i figured i needed to catch up


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Beautiful!


----------



## WildBoar

What all is in the fried egg puree besides, well, fried eggs? Your dishes look awesome!


----------



## Zwiefel

dress rehearsal for a new menu I put together for an Indian cooking class I teach.






Left-to-right: chunky veg raita, plain rice, hot-n-sour tilapia curry (Goan style), prawn pickle, green chile pickle.

Not pretty but awfully tasty!


----------



## Zwiefel

Something totally original that I came up with about 15 years ago: smoked marinara sauce. the first week of july here in arkansas is kind of the peak season for various veg so I go out to the farmer's market and pickup a bunch to make the sauce.





This year's haul was 74lbs of eggplant, tomatoes, yellow squash, jalepenos, garlic, and onions.





Tomatoes go in the smoker for about an hour at ~220F with a bit of hickory.





Other veg goes on the weber for a bit of color





results all goes into the FP to be pureed, then into stock pots (1 5gal pot, 2 2gal pots, 9 gal total).





some oregano, thyme, and EVOO goes in. salt must wait until final volume is pretty close as this will reduce by about 1/2. In fact, when this is done it all fits into the center pot (about 5 gal).





portioned out into 20oz containers to be frozen and used throughout the year.





closeup of final product.

one friend took some home and called me back after it thawed, given the color and smell he thought I accidentally gave him BBQ sauce!

Best served with cheese-filled ravioli...


----------



## apicius9

Nice! Mmh, I always wondered how to make idlis and sambar - is that feasible, do you have a recipe?

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

goodchef1 said:


> Man, I just love some of these high quality pics. :Ooooh: I gotta get me one of those cameras now. Any rec?



I dunno if you are still interested in a rec...but I got the Canon S100. It's the best compact camera on the market right now. Easy to do everything automatically, but also can be fully manual...and there are lots of cool in-camera effects for your photos. I'm sure lots of folks here will recommend DSLR's--and they do take amazing photos--but the nice thing with the compact is that it's easy to have it with you, fits in a pocket and really does take a great photo. I can share some pics if you are interested.


----------



## Zwiefel

apicius9 said:


> Nice! Mmh, I always wondered how to make idlis and sambar - is that feasible, do you have a recipe?
> 
> Stefan



Idlis will require an "idli steamer"...like this:





To get the proper shape/size. I can PM you a recipe for Idli.

Here is a photo series of me making sambar as well as the sambar powder (nice to have on hand if you are going to make sambar regularly):
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.500330894414.276058.144012669414&type=3

I can send you recipes for that via PM as well.


----------



## Zwiefel

Kyle said:


> So I just moved to Texas about a month ago. My grandpa lives here and he has a small collection of Lodge camp Dutch ovens that he can't use because he's too old to mess with building a campfire. So myself and a buddy Surprised him by building him a steel table for the Dutch ovens. Yup, it's ugly but it was built using only free scrap my friend had on his property. It's also much sturdier than the table that Lodge sells for $250 and is wide enough for 3 ovens. I've always been a cast iron fan and wanted to build one of these tables so once I realized how much my grandpa would enjoy this I knew I had to do it. He was absolutely ecstatic when we showed it to him. The innagural cook was some simple baked beans to compliment some ribs we smoked and then the next morning I made a big ol one pot breakfast of eggs, homemade sausage, potatoes and onion. We all had a blast using it and look forward to experimenting with this method of cooking even more



VERY cool. Been thinking about building an outdoor kitchen for a while now...this will have to be part of the design!


----------



## Zwiefel

mpukas said:


> Monster frittata in a monster De Buyer carbon pan



that fritatta looks amazing. I'm going to have to give it a try....


----------



## miketayl0r

miketayl0r said:


> Fried egg puree, warm heirloom tomato, porkbelly, buttered toast croutons, bitter greens, chili oil.





WildBoar said:


> What all is in the fried egg puree besides, well, fried eggs? Your dishes look awesome!



Eggs over easy, EVOO, mustard powder, rice wine vin, s&p. Water to adjust consistency


----------



## Mike9

Lasagna - with grilled egg plant in place of noodles, pork sausage, roast red pepper, a fresh tomato sauce infused with infused EVOO & white truffle oil, ricotta and freshly grated Parmigiano and Romano. Pics when it comes out of the oven.


----------



## Salty dog

Not terribly fancy but sure is fine.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Those scallops are callin' my name salty!!! For breakfast even. Love the sear on em. All that sweet caramelized scallopy goodness.


----------



## Namaxy

That is some perfectly cooked goodness Salty! Put me down for those scallops for breakfast too...


----------



## Salty dog

Oops, missed this one.


----------



## mr drinky

That meat got my pavlov juices flowing. Tasty pics.

k.


----------



## Deckhand

It looks like what I like too cook at home. Steak,shrimp,scallops,asparagus. Artichokes are regulars at our home too.Doesn't get much better. Great food Salty.


----------



## apicius9

That piece of prime rib (I assume) will make most of us drool and Dave gag  Great pics!

Stefan


----------



## mano

Salty, how are those shrimp prepared?


----------



## Salty dog

brushed with a heavily herbed and garlic butter, grilled, served with grilled polenta and smoked tomato beurre monte


----------



## mpukas

very impressive, Salty


----------



## schanop

This was going to be fried sand whiting, one of my favourite fish from fish 'n chips shops.










Saw Sarah's post about Hide deba before going out shopping and this was the result :doublethumbsup:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Very nice


----------



## Jim

looks great!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'll be posting the results of my annual Outter banks fishing trip. I bought a Ichimonji 210 Blue #2 deba that has been sitting on my rack, entirely unused until Friday. Going after the grouper. A shot from last year:


----------



## apicius9

O.k., no pictures, I know... But I just had a ripe heirloom tomato that was sweet, juicy and tasted just like - tomato. With some fresh bread, a few slices of prosciutto di Parma. Sometimes it takes really just the simplest things to create a memorable culinary experience. And at the same time it's kind of sad that one tasty tomato stands out of the rest of the watery red things I find in the markets. 

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Stephan agreed. Lately I've been having a ripe Haas avocado well salted (maldon and herbmal) drenched in lime juice for breakfast. Also, my Cherokee purple heirlooms are just starting to ripen. I swear that if you pull a mostly ripe tomato and let it ripen further maybe a day or so on the counter, the flavor is much sweeter and pronounced. No insignificantly either.


----------



## mpukas

Did a dinner for my clients that have a house at the very top of Bachelor Gulch, in Beaver Creek, CO. Five adults, five kids (6-10 yrs old). The kids eat first, and then get to run around and cause havoc. 

Kitchen




Kids 
panko crusted tilapia, fried brown rice w/ egg & fresh corn, sautéed veggies of farmer's market produce - fresh corn, summer squash, onions, heirloom purple, yellow & white baby carrots (bad pic)


 

First 
Sweet potato corn bisque w/ bacon lardons, diced chilies, cilantro







Second
Salad of red and orange tomatoes, two cucumbers, purple & green basil, honey mustard lime shallot vinaigrette




Main
Sesame coated grilled marinated tuna, panko crusted halibut, wide rice noodles in red curry coconut broth with broccolini & Thai basil; chili soy dipping sauce


 






 

Dessert
12 egg chocolate soufflé (using Splendido's recipe utilizing a chocolate pastry cream), vanilla crème anglaise, grilled Palisades peaches and fresh strawberries in a balsamic reduction
(sorry, didn't get a photo of that one - damn it)


----------



## Mucho Bocho

MP Beautiful! Great menu too. I'm sure everyone was happy. Also, very good childrens menu too. i might have to pull out that fried rice tonight.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What an amazing looking menu!


----------



## Namaxy

Well done!!


----------



## TamanegiKin

We had some visitors from Momofuku a little while back and I did my best to recreate one of their older dishes for 300 of our staff. The guys were awesome and signed a bunch of lucky peach mags for us.
Anyway here it is, my humble attempt at Momofuku's cured hamachi.


----------



## knyfeknerd

That hamachi looks delicious. I want to eat my computer right now!


----------



## TamanegiKin

knyfeknerd said:


> That hamachi looks delicious. I want to eat my computer right now!


 Lol thanks knyfeknerd!


----------



## schanop

Spring is around the corner, and today was warm, so it was a good day to fire up the charcoal grill.

Grilled dry aged grass fed tri-tip and some vegetable for a quick Friday lunch with misus.


----------



## Lucretia

:hungry:


----------



## cnochef

That all looks delicious! Can I give you a pointer though? If you let that tri-tip rest a bit longer, all those wonderful juices will get sucked back into the meat and they won't run when you cut it.



schanop said:


> Spring is around the corner, and today was warm, so it was a good day to fire up the charcoal grill.
> 
> Grilled dry aged grass fed tri-tip and some vegetable for a quick Friday lunch with misus.


----------



## schanop

Roger .. It was late off the grill, almost 3pm and we were too hungry


----------



## stevenStefano

Nothing too fancy, a chorizo and red pepper soup I made today


----------



## cnochef

Hey I've been there. Too hungry to wait, I get it!


schanop said:


> Roger .. It was late off the grill, almost 3pm and we were too hungry


----------



## schanop

Ribs with a view.






These back ribs should be ready for evening snacks in a two or three hours.


----------



## knyfeknerd

What time should we come over? Do you need us to bring anything???


----------



## schanop

If you actually coming this way, any time  I'll watch your plane flying over botany bay and landing at the sydney airport while keeping the ribs cooking.

And a collection of knives in a pouch to be appreciated and admired would be cool.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Well I was only jealous first about the ribs.........


----------



## Namaxy

Looks tasty Schanop! How far are you from Homebush bay (renamed Wentworth point for the Olympics)? My company did a project there many years ago.


----------



## schanop

It was nice, given that I don't practise smoking ribs too often. Butcher here usually cuts very close to the bone and don't leave much meat on, so it is a little uneconomical. These ribs were quite meaty, given AU standard; spring was around the corner, weather was nice and warm; then it was a good time to pull out weber to work again.

From Homebush to where we are (close to the air port -- in the distance background behind the bush) is about 10-12 miles, or about half an hour drive in good traffic.


----------



## Salty dog

Can you barbeque on a balcony? Does it taste the same? Really?


----------



## schanop

Gotta make do. Not everyone can afford what you can, Salty.


----------



## Jim

The irony is, BBQ evolved from making do with whatever you could scrape together, using with the cheapest cuts of meat and trimmings.

BBQ is a lot like religion, if you have the faith, it does not matter much where you practice it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Good one Jim!


----------



## Salty dog

schanop said:


> Gotta make do. Not everyone can afford what you can, Salty.



I wish I had a balcony. The wife has one house, the daughter the other. I live in a restaurant. 

One reason I LOVE Sundays. I have the place to myself.


----------



## cookinstuff

Balcony barbecuing is great, until pigeons start having sex in your bbq at night and you have to 'protect' your property


----------



## Jim

BBQ's Squab!


----------



## Mike9

I made grilled shark tacos topped with eel sauce and a slaw with lime/sesame dressing. Steamed some fresh local corn and grilled some fresh little red potatoes. Washed it down with a black & brown (Porter and 8-Barrel triple IPA) What a nice meal and too bad we had no room for some lemon pie . . . well maybe in an hour.


----------



## Jim

Just to keep the monster sized meat theme going- a 19 lb Brisket.








I will get a few sliced photos up when I rest up.. haha:doublethumbsup:


----------



## schanop

Mmmmmmm breeeskeet :biggrin:

Looking good, sir.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love it Jim, wish I had more time to do this stuff!


----------



## Zwiefel

I saw someone on the forum posting about spiral-cut hotdogs/sausage, so I gave it a try with some Beer Brats:



Final product:



Cool idea, thanks!


----------



## Huaya - Lucy Lu

Jim said:


> Wow Thats some pretty food! Can you break it down for us?



Maybe i will try on the juicy soup:razz: But the other two, god, could you juice for it?
Or some oil?


----------



## Zwiefel

Beef in cardamom sauce and curried omelette:







Also, garlic naan, Andhra-style Prawn pickle, green chile pickle, and yogurt....complete story:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151168891739415.469485.144012669414&type=3

Good day in the kitchen.....


----------



## schanop

Today is a father day in Oz, and it is my first. So straight ahead Sunday grilling on a balcony for now and just relying on good ingredients.










T-Bone and Wing Rib of 3 weeks' plus dry aged, grass fed, Taralga Spring Beef from Pino's dolce vita (my favourite local Italian butcher) down the road. Finished with olive oil, salt, and 12 years traditionally aged balsamic vinegar.

Minimal knives involved, just Shun steak knives, and newly acquired Yoshikane rebranded,Tetsujin 150mm SKD petty.


----------



## Lucretia

Lots of cooking today. 

Oven roasted tomatoes, before and after:




​


Did some baking:

​


And for dinner tomorrow--BUTTS! (About to go in the oven at 200 degrees; they'll be perfect tomorrow.)

​
Also put up a bunch of tomatoes in the freezer and baked a batch of sandwich rolls. 

Will sleep well tonite! :sleeping:


----------



## schanop

Looks yummy, mrs.


----------



## bieniek

Thats awesome Lucretia, I really mean it.


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks, guys! Here are the butts done--a little over 8 1/2 lbs of pork when it was cleaned up. 



​


----------



## hax9215

Looks good, Ms. Lucretia. And no Sous Vide!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Zwiefel said:


> Beef in cardamom sauce and curried omelette:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9514
> 
> 
> Also, garlic naan, Andhra-style Prawn pickle, green chile pickle, and yogurt....complete story:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151168891739415.469485.144012669414&type=3
> 
> Good day in the kitchen.....



That. Looks. Amazing.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

HAX, you're a funny guy, I think?


----------



## Namaxy

Great looking food all three of you!! From curry to steak to BBQ...nice:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel

BurkeCutlery said:


> That. Looks. Amazing.





Namaxy said:


> Great looking food all three of you!! From curry to steak to BBQ...nice:doublethumbsup:



Thanks guys! The cardamom dish is one of my favorites, I've never seen anything like it anywhere...uses 100 green cardamom pods for 6lbs of meat (traditionally lamb, but that's difficult to find around here), the dry heat from frying for so long essentially eliminates the camphor elements normally associated with green cardamom, leaving the floral/perfumy elements behind.


----------



## Zwiefel

Started off with a bit of tuna sashimi:






got to use my soy sauce bowls from a trip to Atlanta in the mid-90's:





And have a bit of fun with some Sushi erasers, a gift from a friend:



Not the best tuna sashimi I've ever had to be sure...but not bad for land-locked Little Rock....

going to make some toasted baugette rounds with Champignon triple cream cheese, hot salami, lox, and scallions later tonight...saw some nice baugettes at the grocery and wanted to make use of them...


----------



## Zwiefel

I rarely do anything similar to hors dourves, or anything that seems "fancy"...but was in an odd mood today and decided to try a little of both:





Toasted baugette, Champignon triple cream cheese, hot sopressata, lox, scallions. Entirely satisfactory.

So ends a 5 day vacation....back to the "real" world....


----------



## Crothcipt

wow Z. those are some sweet looking tuna. Did you cut that up?


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> wow Z. those are some sweet looking tuna. Did you cut that up?



Yeah, it's a bit sloppy...I'm afraid I'm quite ignorant about how to slice sashimi. :O Also, my options are a bit limited given my starting material is always a tuna steak instead of a cho (I think that's the right word for a tuna "primal").


----------



## Deckhand

Lox baguettes. Yum...


----------



## Lucretia

Pizza a few days out...just stirred up the poolish for the crust...


----------



## Eamon Burke

If you come to my house, I'll show you how to slice Sashimi and you show me some Curry tricks. We'll eat like kings for a day.


----------



## Zwiefel

BurkeCutlery said:


> If you come to my house, I'll show you how to slice Sashimi and you show me some Curry tricks. We'll eat like kings for a day.



Sold!


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> Pizza a few days out...just stirred up the poolish for the crust...



I wasn't familiar with this term...after a bit of wikipedia'ing, I see that a sponge (which I am familiar with) is a form of this...as are wild/sourdough types.

Also called a Biga in Italian. In case anyone else is interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poolish

thanks for the continuing ed!


----------



## Namaxy

Edit: Will have to try later...photos not working again.


----------



## Jim

Are you using the "Go advanced tab" for posting?


----------



## Namaxy

Thanks Jim....Was actually an incorrect Picassa setting...IE user error, most likely induced by the quantities of wine consumed with this dinner last night.

Anyway...dinner get together last night. We started with soup = white gazpacho.






Followed by an onion tart...






Next up...seared scallops with a miso mustard glaze







roast monkfish, seared foie gras and tomato mousse...






Then I made garganelli with veal meatballs and chanterelles...







There was actually a dessert, but we'd had a lot of wine by that point and photos were ....let's say not high on the agenda...


----------



## kalaeb

Food looks awesome. Is that a redwood burl board the tart is on?


----------



## Zwiefel

Beautiful food and excellent plating!


----------



## K-Fed

Didn't get any pics as it was fairly unimpressive looking but one of the dishes going on the autumn/ winter menu revision that I'm working on turned out fantastically. Sweet potato, goat cheese, pine nut ravioli with brown thyme butter. Taste tested yesterday and definately going on the menu.


----------



## Namaxy

Yes on the board - purchased here on the forum!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Need more info on the White Gazpacho, stat!


----------



## Namaxy

BurkeCutlery said:


> Need more info on the White Gazpacho, stat!



LOL Eamon.....nothing crazy. This was sauteed onion (no brown), lightly toasted blanched almonds, white bread (I use a country loaf, crusts removed, soaked in water, squeezed), olive oil, green grapes, peeled and seeded cucumber, white balsamic vinegar, cold water, salt: All pureed in a Vita-mix. Then strain through a seive, add cream, salt and white pepper to taste, then chill. I served garnished with toasted almonds, sliced green grapes and basil oil.


----------



## SpikeC

Brilliant!


----------



## Salty dog

A sample of food photos. I'm going to be doing this more often. It helps keep them organized.

[video=youtube_share;KPYzvyIVX-U]http://youtu.be/KPYzvyIVX-U[/video]


----------



## Craig

I spent a good chunk of last weekend in the kitchen, doing various things with cheap veggies from the harvest. I did a ghost and habanero pepper salsa, bulgur vegetarian chili (which I know, isn't really chili) and some chinese-style hot sauce:






















Those are old pictures, but you get the idea.


----------



## Lucretia

Great looking chiles!


----------



## hax9215

Thought I knew something about chilies, but which are the Ghost Peppers? Great looking food and good photography.

Haxthe Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Zwiefel

Craig said:


>



Is that the gengetsu petty?

Nice looking chiles!


----------



## Lucretia

Pizza, the perfect food. With pepperoni, oyster mushrooms, 4 cheeses, roasted baby eggplant, and Hatch chiles.

​


----------



## Deckhand

Salty dog said:


> A sample of food photos. I'm going to be doing this more often. It helps keep them organized.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KPYzvyIVX-U]http://youtu.be/KPYzvyIVX-U[/video]



Eating at your restaurant is definitely on my list of things to do. Amazing looking.


----------



## Craig

hax9215 said:


> Thought I knew something about chilies, but which are the Ghost Peppers? Great looking food and good photography.
> 
> Haxthe Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



Ghost peppers, otherwise known as Naga Jolokia or Bhut Jolokia, is an insanely hot pepper from rural India and Bangladesh that started getting popular about 5 years ago when it took over the Guinness title for hottest pepper in the world. It comes in at about a million Scoville heat units. It has since lost that title to Trinidad scorpion peppers, which I don't know much about.

I love ghost peppers, they're a little more flavourful than habaneros. I usually order them cheaply (about 50 cents a pod) off ebay.



Zwiefel said:


> Is that the gengetsu petty?
> 
> Nice looking chiles!



Watanabe. I still use that knife a ton, though this time around I actually used my Takeda nakiri to do the same job.


----------



## bieniek

Craig said:


> It comes in at about a million Scoville heat units.



:bigeek:


----------



## Zwiefel

This was earlier in the summer...but I keep these in rotation on my screensaver and they popped up today...couple of nice pics and one of my favorites, hot smoked pork chops:

Getting the brine going:





Quick cool down:





Then everything in a ziplock bag for a few hours:





After resting in a towel for 30 min to wick away moisture thouroughly, getting a little black-n-kosher before the heat:





Random dog interaction:





Application of heat has begun:





Fresh okra tossed with Tony Cachere's and pan-fried (for my southern Brothers and Sisters, don't hate!):






My drunken plating:





The chop has a homemade dressing on it: lemon juice, boutique evoo, raw garlic, dijon, kosher salt, and black pepper...about 2:1 with the evoo/lemon as I like it quite tart.


----------



## Namaxy

So I'm not usually a work in progress type..I mostly post finished dishes. This is my first crack at photos along the way...so be gentle lol.

Anyway...Friday is often pizza night in our house. First make the dough...very basic recipe:
















A look inside my oven outdoors. 3, maybe 4 minues tops and the pizza is done...






Ingredients!






Missing is the basic cheese for my youngest daughter...but we started with carmelized onions, burrata, capers, kalamata olives






Next was homemade sausage, fresh ricotta, red onions and scallions






Finished with mozzarella, artichokes, prosciutto and asparagus


----------



## SpikeC

The pizzas look great! How about a better view of the oven?


----------



## Zwiefel

Looks great Neal! love the shot of the flour with the water and oil (?) in the well in the middle. well-done.


----------



## stereo.pete

Namaxy, I love what you are doing with food and pictures, keep sharing!


----------



## GlassEye

Made a small test batch of kosho with lemon, lime, jalapeños, some unknown pepper and arajio; should know how it is after it cures for a few days.

The unknown pepper looks like a small green bell pepper, quite piquant, any of you chile nuts happen to know what this is?


----------



## Zwiefel

What is Kosho?


----------



## The Edge

GlassEye said:


> Made a small test batch of kosho with lemon, lime, jalapeños, some unknown pepper and arajio; should know how it is after it cures for a few days.
> 
> The unknown pepper looks like a small green bell pepper, quite piquant, any of you chile nuts happen to know what this is?



Could it by chance be an unripened scotch bonnet, or habanero? Just a guess...


----------



## steeley

Nice job on the mise en place Neal
like to see a photo of the oven.



[/IMG]


----------



## GlassEye

Zwiefel said:


> What is Kosho?


Yuzu kosho, I used a lemon and two limes as I don't have access to yuzu.


The Edge said:


> Could it by chance be an unripened scotch bonnet, or habanero? Just a guess...


I received a grocery bag full of various peppers and some tomatoes, doesn't look like either of those. I will take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Mike9

After a week of double secret overtime all I wanted for diner last night was pure comfort - Grandma's Bacon, Macaroni and Tomatoes. That and a good nights sleep. That stuff is the bomb - in fact our tenant brought me a quart jar of apple pie moonshine and I gave him a tomato can full to go. He called later to say "that stuff is the bomb" - :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Deckhand

Namaxy,
Lucky family! Those pizzas look great. It's making me hungry.


----------



## GlassEye

Chile scrambled eggs, jowl bacon, heirloom tomato.


----------



## sachem allison

Honey Dijon roasted chicken with red chili polenta and whiskey cream sauce and sauteed arugula/ roasted piquollo peppers. (may have spelled that wrong)


----------



## Zwiefel

Gorgeous! I'm not looking forward to my cold pizza anymore....


----------



## Namaxy

Beautiful Son!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow great looking dish (and plate) Son!


----------



## Lucretia

Looks amazing, Son!


----------



## stereo.pete

I am a sucker with any dish that has polenta, because my Grandmother from northern Italy would make that for every family meal back when she was with us. Beautiful dish Son!


----------



## Salty dog

My Sous's Macadamian-caramel mousse


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice....what are the sugary golf-club looking things?


----------



## Andrew H

I think they're whole macadamia nuts dipped that are dipped in caramel.


----------



## SpikeC

Fantastic looking desert!


----------



## apicius9

Aaahh, the simple things... Thought too late of taking a pic, so the sausage was gone already 







Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Very nice Stefan. Now it only needs a chunk of homemade butter 

k.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> Very nice Stefan. Now it only needs a chunk of homemade butter
> 
> k.



Regular price for a gallon of milk is about $7 out here, so that's not going to happen  But I do make my own farmers' cheese with fresh herbs occasionally, also perfect with a fresh bakes loaf of bread 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

Stefan is that no need bread, if so can you PM me a link to your recipe as I lost mine.


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty dog said:


> My Sous's Macadamian-caramel mousse




Scott,

Is this Cacho's work? If so, not only is a beast running the line but he also has some mean pastry skills, well played.


----------



## Salty dog

He loves to bake. More power to him.


----------



## apicius9

stereo.pete said:


> Stefan is that no need bread, if so can you PM me a link to your recipe as I lost mine.



Hi Pete, I just venture a little bit off the original published here http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html . I increase the amounts proportionally (to about 650g of flour) because I can get more in my Staub cast iron pot that I bake it in. The loaf in the picture has about 50% AP flower, 40% whole wheat and 10% rye, comes out denser and chewier that way. If you use whole wheat or rye flour it's better to use a splash more water (actually, I forgot that for the one in the picture, that could have used a little more water). Oh, and I added a bit of sugar beet syrup to this one, just 1-2 tablespoons, that rounds out the taste a bit and the sugar helps the crust caramelizing it a bit better. Baking for 30 + 15-20minutes or to about 205-210F internal temp. It's really easy and among the most satisfying things in the kitchen I can think off. The only problem is not to eat it all right away...

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

nice bread Stefan!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

My favorite thing to make on my BGE. Just salt, pepper, and 5 hours at 275F. Crispy skin and fall apart meat. Had a buddy over who's wife just PCSed to Texas, so he is eating out of the freezer most days. I sent him home happy.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC

275 for 5 hours, huh. I will try that!


----------



## GlassEye

I made biscuits this morning, ate them with serrano ham and cultured butter.


----------



## Namaxy

apicius9 said:


> Aaahh, the simple things... Thought too late of taking a pic, so the sausage was gone already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefan



I assume you re-handled that bread knife? Beautiful!


----------



## Lucretia

Ham biscuits and BGE chicken. YUM!


----------



## sw2geeks

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> My favorite thing to make on my BGE. Just salt, pepper, and 5 hours at 275F. Crispy skin and fall apart meat. Had a buddy over who's wife just PCSed to Texas, so he is eating out of the freezer most days. I sent him home happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That looks tasty!


----------



## eaglerock

Some very nice looking pictures here, makes me hungry 

Here is 1 i took for a small magazine.






And here is some of what i have done at work or home.






















Hopefully you like them. I'll post more later


----------



## Zwiefel

fantastic photos. you are obviously not using my photographic skillset to take them!


----------



## heirkb

Those dishes look really interesting. You should post descriptions 

BTW, you're not from Eagle Rock, CA are you? I can't think of any restaurant that would serve that level of food around that area (and I hate to even imagine commuting around the LA area).


----------



## mano

Excellent photos!

Here are a few things we made:

bok choi confit
B



Stuffed calamari and asparagus



Champagne and escargot


----------



## SpikeC

Show off!


----------



## mano

kale 'n snail



onion soup



some of the freshest, tastiest scallops I've ever had


----------



## stereo.pete

Mano, everything in the above photos looks amazing! Is that fried kale, and where does one find snails?


----------



## stereo.pete

Well, it's been a while since I've posted a dish, too be honest I have been very busy at work. In fact the dish below is my after work special of ham fried rice and one of my favorite beers, a Founder's Old Curmudgeon Ale.

-The old man and the rice





Just the rice


----------



## sw2geeks

Ok, now I have to fix me some fried rice!


----------



## eshua

Weekends, I don't have time to make staff meal, so we eat tacos pretty much every Saturday morning. Its the end of the year so I'm ripping out peppers from my garden and stocking up on everything I need for weeks of meaty spicy goodness.





Duck legs for confit.





Pig heads ready to braise





Pig skull, picked clean





This year I grew 8 hot peppers aside from the jalapenos that I always have.
Bottom right is ghost pepper, average 3x-4x hotter than habaneros.





The sum of my last picking.





Arranged from mild to hot. Mild one is like a Tabasco, the pint on the right is just ghost peppers and a little vinegar.... Fun times this morning when I gave some to the FoH staff and they need 15 min to go cry it off.





Tomatillos were a little under ripe because they didn't get as much sun as they needed, but 16qt's of salsa verde still tastes pretty good.


----------



## stereo.pete

Eshua,

What do you do with the peppers to create the hot sauces?


----------



## eshua

Peppers, shallot, garlic, local vinegar, vita-mix....and lots of coughing. We grabbed a 5 gallon bucket of habenaros from a friend at the market to bulk up, but the best are the yellow fatali.


----------



## eaglerock

Zwiefel said:


> fantastic photos. you are obviously not using my photographic skillset to take them!





heirkb said:


> Those dishes look really interesting. You should post descriptions
> 
> BTW, you're not from Eagle Rock, CA are you? I can't think of any restaurant that would serve that level of food around that area (and I hate to even imagine commuting around the LA area).



Thank you for the comments , my other hobby is photography 

I live in Finland not CA.

I'll edit my post with the descriptions.


----------



## eaglerock

Looks like i cant edit my old post. so here is the descriptions:

1: orange shrimp spaghetti.

2: Gazpacho with Parmesan mousse

3: Goat cheese and Beetroot

4: Cold white fish with nuts salad and herbs mayo

5: Almond cake with lychee sorbet


----------



## eaglerock

>



Nice, i have 15 chilli plants here, but it have been a horrible summer with very low sun so they are not doing very well.


----------



## heirkb

eaglerock said:


> Looks like i cant edit my old post. so here is the descriptions:
> 
> 1: orange shrimp spaghetti.
> 
> 2: Gazpacho with Parmesan mousse
> 
> 3: Goat cheese and Beetroot
> 
> 4: Cold white fish with nuts salad and herbs mayo
> 
> 5: Almond cake with lychee sorbet



All sound delicious. Thanks for the details. Mind sharing the basic process on the Parmesan mousse?


----------



## mainaman

Simple baked rosemary garlic potatoes


----------



## Zwiefel

Those potatoes look great! I've been doing home-fries in the oven lately...this reminds me of it a bit.


----------



## K-Fed

Lemon herb grilled swordfish, arugula, lemon parsley vinaigrette, roasted red pepper vinaigrette, balsamic reduction.


----------



## Jim

You guys are all ridiculously talented. So many great dishes posted lately.


----------



## Von blewitt

Not much cooking involved.... Some nice Queensland prawns, oysters are from the lake in the background, some salads and a bottle of Petaluma 2007 Riesling. A nice spring afternoon



[/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Petaluma rieisling and oyster ..... yumm


----------



## DeepCSweede

Made the Americas test kitchen skillet apple crisp. one of the best crisps I have ever had. Made it in my wagner #12 skillet. Sorry no pics of that one - it didn't last long.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Von blewitt said:


> Not much cooking involved.... Some nice Queensland prawns, oysters are from the lake in the background, some salads and a bottle of Petaluma 2007 Riesling. A nice spring afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I hate you. Just kidding, really I don't, I am just jealous.

Jason


----------



## mano

Surf 'n turf of soft shell crabs and New York Strip


----------



## Lucretia

First attempt at a souffle--individual cheese souffles for breakfast.


----------



## mainaman

I am staying on comfort food wave.
Layered Chicken and mushroom bake


----------



## eaglerock

heirkb said:


> All sound delicious. Thanks for the details. Mind sharing the basic process on the Parmesan mousse?



Thank you 

wiped some heavy cream with mascarpone cheese then added little bit of white wine, lots of grated parmesan cheese and salt.


----------



## eaglerock

Here is some from work. taken with my phone sorry :/ . hopefully you will like them.

Reindeer tenderloin with butternut squash puree, cube, roll and Brussels sprout leaves.






Tartar with egg yolk cream and roasted garlic mayo.






pepper coated Salted salmon with pea couscous, fennel, roasted garlic mayo and dried tomato puree.






almond cake with avocado mint puree, strawberry puree, meringue and jasmine ice cream.


----------



## SpikeC

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Jmadams13

My newest dessert, Profiteroles stuffed with acorn squash mousse with candied walnuts and boozy (american honey bourbon) caramel


----------



## SpikeC

Do they ship well?


----------



## Lucretia

MmmmmmMMM....boozy acorn squash profiteroles--with a great big scoop of vanilla bean ice cream and some good coffee.


----------



## Jmadams13

Coffee does go well with them. I ate the odd balls after shift with a nice cup of coffee, they complimented each other very well. I've been working on a coffee caramel, that would go even better. Might have to try that tomorrow


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Jmadams13 said:


> Coffee does go well with them. I ate the odd balls after shift with a nice cup of coffee, they complimented each other very well. I've been working on a coffee caramel, that would go even better. Might have to try that tomorrow



This sounds amazing.


----------



## apicius9

Man, you guys can really cook!  Love eaglerock's creations although I happen to love brussel sprouts and would complain that I don't even get a whole on on my plate  I weigh over 300 pounds, and how am I supposed to keep my weight with portions like that? 

Stefan


----------



## eaglerock

Thank you for the comments 

Stefan, maybe you will feel better if you get 6 courses


----------



## apicius9

6 courses sounds good  Unfortunately, I don't know much about Finnish cuisine, I was only there once for about 10 days but that was part business and part visiting friends, eating my way through the local foods was not high on my list at that time. But I do remember that I liked the reindeer and the fresh salmon and tried some preserves of berries I had never heard of before. In any case, I loved it up there.

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

It's Monday, and I really needed a steak (sirloin strip) on the BGE.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## miketayl0r

Nice local beets! 









Beet Kimchi Salad


----------



## eaglerock

apicius9 said:


> 6 courses sounds good  Unfortunately, I don't know much about Finnish cuisine, I was only there once for about 10 days but that was part business and part visiting friends, eating my way through the local foods was not high on my list at that time. But I do remember that I liked the reindeer and the fresh salmon and tried some preserves of berries I had never heard of before. In any case, I loved it up there.
> 
> Stefan



Nice, was you in Helsinki ? lets me know when you will come next time, so we can eat some nice food


----------



## Jmadams13

My basic white bread first, second is my country sourdough. Nothing fancy, just something different for table bread at the bistro tonight


----------



## eaglerock

Looks very good :yammer:


----------



## harrison

mmmm sirloin


----------



## Jmadams13

Shoulder tonight at home....


----------



## Salty dog

Sashimi tuna spring roll.


----------



## knyfeknerd

It almost looks like proscuitto.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I am looking forward to you working the line this week Scott. Hope it isn't too busy you can keep adding pix.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Mom came by for a quick lunch today.
Made some marinated flank with street corn.
Quick, easy and tasty.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Been working with my SIL on recipe swaps/random dish cooking. Every other week I send her a recipe, and visa versa, she sends me one the next week. We both cook it to the best of our abilities and than we talk about it for a couple day. It's been kind of fun stepping outside of my normal dishes and trying something totally random. This first month things have been kind of simple as she is not as comfortable "winging it" or trying new ideas outside of her limited skills. But I know she will figure it out if I stretch out the skill set a bit LOL

It's really cool that we are round up to the 1000th post on this thread


----------



## Lucretia

Nothing fancy, but it'll get us closer to 1000 posts. Chicken chili. Great for damp and chilly weather.




​


----------



## Mike9

Nothing fancy - I had @ 4 lbs of nice smoky ham left from last week so I ground it up fine, made a chipotle mayonnaise and mixed in some sweet jalapeno relish and stone ground mustard. This is a great spread for sandwiches, crackers etc.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

The 1,000th post really should be something fine and fancy (or just plain good would work too).


----------



## heirkb

Alright, I'll go for it. I don't think I've posted food in this thread before, but I was bored during Hurricane Sandy and took pictures of what I made. 4 pizzas shown and 2 others not shown. One totally burnt tarte tatin and one slightly under-caramelized tart tatine, lol.

Sauce, Buffalo Mozzarella, Basil




All the rest had the same plus...
Onion, Fennel, Garlic, Kale (?), Sausage




Same but mushroom (I forget the type of mushroom)




Onion, Kale, Egg





Tarte tatine


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Bravo! Those all look amazing.

A solid 1,00th post.


----------



## mainaman

Creamy baked chicken and rice








and some bread to go with


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Sir that is some fine fall cooking.


----------



## Jmadams13

Mini brioche buns we do little slider type sandwiches with on our out catering menu


----------



## Lucretia

The old classic...pepperoni & mushroom pizza.

​


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Dammit, now I want pizza.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So here is my first attempt at sousvide, a london broil with salt and pepper. 16 hours at 134F, grilled for 3 mins each side. It was very tender, although not as pink as I would have liked. I gotta try a lower temp. Oh yeah, very good.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## miketayl0r

face removal with my Banno KoBunka-Bocho


----------



## Ratton

Hi Jason,

One of your problems is that you grilled it too long!! You should only be searing the outside for 30 seconds or so per side on a very hot pan or with a torch. At 3 minutes a side you are cooking the steak more instead of just searing it. :my2cents:


----------



## Twistington

miketayl0r said:


> face removal with my Banno KoBunka-Bocho



Wonderful picture! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia

Now I've got a variant of the Dr. Demento classic going in my head...

Pig heads! Pig head! Roly poly pig heads! Pig heads! Pig heads! Eat them up, Yum!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ratton said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> One of your problems is that you grilled it too long!! You should only be searing the outside for 30 seconds or so per side on a very hot pan or with a torch. At 3 minutes a side you are cooking the steak more instead of just searing it. :my2cents:



You are likely right.


----------



## Lucretia

Pork tenderloin with stir fry veggies:










​


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love the knife and mmm pork tenderloin.


----------



## stereo.pete

That knife is secksy!!!!


----------



## Jmadams13

Friday is my only day my shift doesn't start till the afternoon, so I'm normally up at th crack of dawn (or earlier) to bake. Being a baker first, line cook second, you would think I get tired of making bread, but I love it! Fridays I wake up early and bake for myself and girlfriend, bake and deliver fresh bread to my parents for the weekend, and experiment on dvloping new recipes and techniques.

This is my latest fermentation: sourdough country with spelt, hand ground amaranth (not fun, kept clogging my grinder,) flaxseed flour. Those make 45% of th grain bill, th rest is a fine grind of white flour (I grind my own flour.) not as wet as my normal breads at 74% hydration. If only you can smell. It comes out the oven in 5 mins, and I'm excited.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Jmadams13, are you in the York area? I am from Lancaster and miss my country cooking. BTW, I am a big bread baker, although this altitude sucks at rising bread. Four more years to retirement and I am returning home!

Great looking loaf BTW!


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm in Hanover. I grew up in Baltimore (highlandtown for you baltimorians) but moved to Westminster MD in my teens, then to Hanover in my early twenties when I moved out, been here since. I actually live in McSherrystown, but I consider it Hanover since its just over the Adams county line. I do have a warm spot for the local cooking myself too. Oh the hot dogs and turtle soup.... Now I'm getting hungry.

Have you considered a homemade proofing box? Made one years ago out of a big plastic tub and an aquarium heater in a few inches of water for a friend who moved to Denver, said it worked like a charm. A fast search on thefreshloaf.com will give you ideas. There is actually a few very informative threads on high altitude baking over there. Sometimes a small adjustment in hydration can be all you need.


----------



## Jmadams13

My quick little lunch. Jungle Fowl skewers with a hoisin glaze, grilled in my toaster oven, yup toaster oven, bread in my oven still. My parents maintain jungle fowl, a South American chicken. The meat is a little gamier than regular chicken, and a tad fattier, but still tastes like chicken. Yummy stuff. The eggs aren't bad either.


----------



## Salty dog

Did a special request dinner last night. A few of the dishes.


----------



## Zwiefel

That's some nice looking food Salty...what all is it?


----------



## Salty dog

Too lazy to type. Short version:

Cypress Grove Bermuda Triangle. 6 yo Balsamic reduced to about 1/4
Sashimi tuna spring roll
Smoked pork belly, chile-ginger sauce, granny smith-daikon tossed with black fig vinaigrette and fresh mint.
Rak o lamb, curry-coconut milk sauce, cilantro basmati rice, brussels.


----------



## eaglerock

Looks Tasty


----------



## Zwiefel

Trying my first pork roast...cuban-style!

Brining in OJ, salt, sugar, water, and 5 bulbs of chopped garlic:






Beginning phase of paste: 4 bulbs garlic, 4 tbsp dry-roasted cumin, 2 tbsp dry-roasted black pepper





Add OJ, malt vinegar, and EVOO while running processor to form a slightly foamy paste:





Cut 2-3" long slits about 1/2" deep all over roast and slather paste on, pop in oven at 325F:






Missed a spot there, where I had it sitting in the pan to put the past on...oh well. After 4 hours, I flipped it skin-side up...skin is crisping up and the house smells awesome.






Another 4-5 hours and dinner is served. Sides: oven roasted fresh brussel sprouts, and rutabaga.


----------



## Jmadams13

^omg!!! That looks amazing. I haven't done a pork roast in forever. Think I need to visit the butcher tomorrow


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Looks great, good job.


----------



## Vertigo

:jawdrop:


----------



## Zwiefel

After it finished roasting, peeled the skin off in one layer:






That's a loaner Carter at the top....from a Morocco-bound forum member. Slice the skin up into small bite-sized pieces:





And chunk up the rest into bite-sized pieces:





It was super moist and tender....bit on the bland side though....will need to investigate a sauce for service next time. Satisfactory for a first attempt though.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Crappy photo's, but my sous vide garlic tri-steak and home made bread (the others were better looking but were eaten before the camera came out).




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Zwiefel

Looks great! I that a thumb-dent in the steak (RHS)? looks extremely tender.


----------



## stereo.pete

Zwiefel,

Next time you make a pork roast like that, make pork tacos out of it. I did the same thing about 4 months ago and it turned out amazing, I toasted some quality corn tortillas in a cast iron skillet, and then placed the super tender pork on the tortilla. Next, I added some queso fresco, fresh cilantro, and a simple salsa of thinly sliced red onion and habanero with lime juice and topped it off with bits of the crunchy skin for the best damn taco I had ever eaten.


----------



## Zwiefel

stereo.pete said:


> Zwiefel,
> 
> Next time you make a pork roast like that, make pork tacos out of it. I did the same thing about 4 months ago and it turned out amazing, I toasted some quality corn tortillas in a cast iron skillet, and then placed the super tender pork on the tortilla. Next, I added some queso fresco, fresh cilantro, and a simple salsa of thinly sliced red onion and habanero with lime juice and topped it off with bits of the crunchy skin for the best damn taco I had ever eaten.



Brilliant idea! I know what I'm doing with the leftovers now...thanks StereoPete!


----------



## Jmadams13

Roasted ribeye for roast beef Sammy special this week. Technically I roasted it yesterday, easie to slice when cooled ya know... The 12" K-Sab chefs turned slicer made short work of this beast


----------



## Jmadams13

Correction ^^ eye round, not ribeye. Been a busy Monday, lol


----------



## Mike9

We have company and it was 62 yesterday so I took a venison rump roast and made a bacon weave then slow cooked it on the grill with a drip pan over indirect heat. It was delicious!

View attachment 11458
View attachment 11459
View attachment 11460


----------



## Mike9

Here are the picsit wouldn't upload all of them for some reason.

View attachment 11463


View attachment 11464


View attachment 11465


----------



## SpikeC

Still didn't.


----------



## mr drinky

Zwiefel said:


> After it finished roasting, peeled the skin off in one layer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a loaner Carter at the top....from a Morocco-bound forum member. Slice the skin up into small bite-sized pieces:
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8349/8177181557_041d148bd1_z.jpg[/IMG
> 
> And chunk up the rest into bite-sized pieces:
> [IMG]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8177211438_8c96bf3909_z.jpg
> 
> It was super moist and tender....bit on the bland side though....will need to investigate a sauce for service next time. Satisfactory for a first attempt though.



First of all, this thread is getting too amazing for me. I don't know if I can keep up with you guys 

And I think I recognize that blade...

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> First of all, this thread is getting too amazing for me. I don't know if I can keep up with you guys
> 
> And I think I recognize that blade...
> 
> k.



the pork was super easy...surprisingly easy, actually. (did you get a PM from me? had a couple of quirks with PMs and not sure you received.)

Oh, and had pork tacos for dinner last night and lunch today made from the leftovers...brilliant idea. This is going to happen again.


----------



## Lucretia

Don't forget Cuban sandwiches with the leftovers next time--pork, ham, pickle, mustard, & swiss cheese on a crusty roll. YUM!


----------



## SpikeC

There will be no pictures of this dish, as it is not attractive. 
There is a small town in the Tualatin valley called Verboort. It is a Dutch Catholic community that has a dinner each year to fund its parochial elementary school. The community comes together to put on the meal, they make most of the products in house. Some make sauerkraut, some raise pigs or cows to produce sausage that is smoked over vine maple and is only available at this one time. A friend of mine picks up some of the product for me on the one day that it is available, so I had a bucket of kraut and and a string of tube steak to play with. 
So I made up a batch of soup, Kraut beer soup with sausage. I browned up a bunch of bacon, then sauteed garlic and onions in the grease. I was supposed to use 16 oz of hefiweisen, butt instead used a bottle of dopplebock and some water to make the volume, 3 cups of chix stock, 3 cups of kraut and a pile of chopped spuds. After the spud soften a bit the bacon and the smoked sausage goes in and cooks a bit, then off heat a cup of sour cream rounds it out. The usual salt and pepper, of course.


----------



## GlassEye

SpikeC said:


> There will be no pictures of this dish, as it is not attractive.


That sounds quite attractive to me.


----------



## Lucretia

Normally I don't go for "open a can and dump it in" dishes, but this one is pretty darn good when you're busy and going to be hungry in later. It's from a radio host I used to listen to in Orlando, FL (Jim Philips). Philips is most famous for his Surefire Birth Recipe, but here is Fast Eddie's Italian Meat.


Here are all the ingredients. The recipe calls for bottom round; today I'm using a shoulder roast and a sirloin tip because they were on sale and looked good. It's also a little more meat than called for (about 5 1/2 lbs)---but there's plenty of juice and it gets even better after a couple days in the fridge. I also use chopped peppers and just dump in both jars, juice and all--again, more than the recipe calls for, but tastes good and is easy.





And all ready to go in the oven for 4-5 hours. Stud the meat with garlic, dump everything else in, and stick in the oven at 225. 






Made a batch of rolls yesterday that we'll toast up for shredded beef, pepper, and cheese sandwiches and have them with dark beer for dinner tonite. (And don't forget the bowl of juice for sandwich dunking.)

Beef. Beer. Peppers. Garlic. Cheese. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> Beef. Beer. Peppers. Garlic. Cheese. You can't go wrong.



lus1: doesn't even matter whether that's 1/2/3/4/5 different dishes!


----------



## stevenStefano

Not sure what you'd call this but I basically made banoffee but instead of bananas I used Crunchies (not sure if you get them in the US but that's what they're called here)


----------



## mainaman

22lb Gobbler for tonight's dinner.
By Max's advice slow roasted , ~16 hours, then crisped up for ~40 min.
When I cut it I grapped the legs and they separated at the joints with zero effort, perfectly cooked meat.
The pot in the pic has all the juice that came from the bird, I made a very very delicious gravy with it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Nice bird.


----------



## Mike9

Looks great. I did a Hotel Breast on the grill with apple wood smoke - the color and crispiness of the skin was amazing. The apple wood came off the property and imparts a mild smoke flavor that is not over powering like a camp fire. I smoked it for maybe two hrs. then finished it in the oven indoors. Though it would not had a negative impact on the product to finish it on the grill.

I also made two kinds of dressing this year - my usual cornbread, sausage & pecan and a Portuguese style with Ciabatta bread, Portuguese spicy sausage in an egg custard type of binder. That was excellent. I also made gravy from smoked turkey stock and a well seasoned roux.


----------



## Mike9

double post - sorry


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I LOVE my sous vide. A round roast seasoned with salt, pepper, and cloves of garlic. Tender, juicy, full of flavor, and oh so cooked perfectly:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Some bread I made, finally figured out this altitude thing:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## apicius9

Looks great, Jason! How long did you cook the roast?

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

36 hours at 134F, finished it off with a blowtorch to maintain the med rare integrity. I ate about half of it before realizing I should take pictures. A pro slicer is my next big purchase, probably in March.


----------



## Jmadams13

The bread looks great. I was a little worried, as it looks under proofed the before pic, but it looks nice, with good slash transition and ears. How was the crumb?


----------



## rahimlee54

^ Under proofed bread is still better than store bread :laugh:

Looks good I'll be up on the sous vide in another month. What are you using for the vacuum?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Well, Colorado pretty much has no humidity and it's pretty cold now, so proofing is a constant modification I have to work on. When I lived in Mississippi/Guam, it was easy to get a great proof. Either way, it still turned out well. One thing I can't do hear that I love to do is have a wet dough for "holey" bread. This crumb was tender/light, but very tight. Crisp crust and soft center. Hardly any big holes. I really have to limit the wetness due to the altitude or otherwise it would never rise. Maybe I'll have one of my woodworking buddies make me a modified proofing box one day.

My vacuum is filling the sink up with water and dunking ziplock freezer bags to remove most of the air right now, my VacMaster 112 is supposed to ship this week. I'll find out.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

BTW, I use Peter Reinharts ciabatta recipe in the breadbakers apprentice


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Filet mignon, green beans, and Thomas Keller's "Potato Pave" from the _Ad Hoc_ cookbook.







The potatoes came apart on me a little bit, but it was delicious nonetheless!


----------



## quantumcloud509

The lowly BLT.


----------



## Lucretia

Found a ham bone in the freezer and some dried beans in the pantry. Nothing pretty, but a good batch of bean soup on a cold and rainy day is hard to beat.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

JBG, I wanna try that potato recipe, looks like I gotta pic up an Ad Hoc


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> JBG, I wanna try that potato recipe, looks like I gotta pic up an Ad Hoc



There is a link to the recipe in my post above (and a link within the blog post/recipe to a video of Keller preparing the dish for Martha Stuart's audience); a bit fussy (I didn't do the best job executing the final step), but attractive and very good.


----------



## Namaxy

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Filet mignon, green beans, and Thomas Keller's "Potato Pave" from the _Ad Hoc_ cookbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potatoes came apart on me a little bit, but it was delicious nonetheless!



Well done JBG!


----------



## Kyle

Lucretia said:


> Found a ham bone in the freezer and some dried beans in the pantry. Nothing pretty, but a good batch of bean soup on a cold and rainy day is hard to beat.



Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SpikeC

lus1:



Lucretia said:


> Found a ham bone in the freezer and some dried beans in the pantry. Nothing pretty, but a good batch of bean soup on a cold and rainy day is hard to beat.


----------



## Lucretia

Needed to run a new knife through its paces, so time for some stew.

Start with a hunk of beef: 

​


That went well:

​

While I like Dad's knife a little better, Son's knife isn't half bad...

​

The end result:

​

And some buttermilk biscuits to go with:


​


----------



## chinacats

Nice Lucretia, it is getting to be that time of year. Oh yeah, are those sweet potatoes?


----------



## Lucretia

chinacats said:


> Nice Lucretia, it is getting to be that time of year. Oh yeah, are those sweet potatoes?



No, butternut squash. I was short of white potatoes and that squash had been sitting there too long waiting to be roasted for pasta, so into the stew it went. It completely disappeared into the "juice", but tasted pretty good.


----------



## chinacats

Nice! I love butternut squash, but never would've thought about adding it to a stew.


----------



## Lucretia

​


----------



## mr drinky

Dang that looks good -- my all-time favorite food. I have a whole lamb leg defrosting in the fridge now.

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

Lucretia said:


> View attachment 11949
> 
> 
> View attachment 11948​



I think I just felt it move.....


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice, Lucretia!

(Love that knife, too.)


----------



## jmforge

Lucretia said:


> View attachment 11949
> 
> 
> View attachment 11948​


Yum! How did you doctor that?


----------



## Lucretia

Just cleaned off all the fat and made a thick vinaigrette-like marinade of garlic, lemon juice, soy sauce, dijon mustard, oregano, olive oil, salt & pepper. Spread it all over the lamb and let it marinate all day, then into the oven. (Preheated to 500 degrees F, then turned down to 400 when the lamb goes in. Start checking temperature after about 18 minutes.) It was the nicest piece of lamb we've had in a while. I didn't clean my bones well enough to suit the old man, so he snagged them off my plate when I was done to do some extra gnawing.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Pig Face Torchon






w/ roasted bone marrow, parsley, cilantro & micro salad, mustard, preserved citrus vin


----------



## Von blewitt

That looks great Johnny! Got my mouth watering! We have an edible native plant in Australia called "pig face" produces a berry and the leaves are like a salty apple, " Pig face torchon with pig face" would sound cool on a menu




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Made pizza at home, dough fermented at room temp and in the refer for three days. Home made sauce, sad to say store bought cheese (soon enough I'll make my own).




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Jmadams13

Yeah, that looks better than what I ate, lol. You were right....


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Those look amazing, Jason!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

In my continuing effort to explore different cuts, times, and temps, for sous vide here is my latest venture. Note I season all my beef with salt, pepper, and garlic. This is a mock tenderloin (i.e. cheap cut). I put it in for 22 hours at 128F. Results were good, but not excellent. As you can see, perfectly pink and seared with a torch. It needed 12 more hours to tenderize though. Slicing thin and against the grain always helps. 






[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## franzb69

nice touch on the torch. a lot like heston blumenthal does it.


----------



## heldentenor

That looks awesome--but is begging for some bordelaise.




Johnny.B.Good said:


> Filet mignon, green beans, and Thomas Keller's "Potato Pave" from the _Ad Hoc_ cookbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potatoes came apart on me a little bit, but it was delicious nonetheless!


----------



## heldentenor

Jason--best beef sandwich ever, with a little homemade horseradish aioli?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

heldentenor said:


> That looks awesome--but is begging for some bordelaise.



It does look a little dry, as I took the picture before I finished the pan sauce (which I wasn't sure would photograph well). I followed Boar D. Laze's (BDL) "steak with pan reduction sauce" recipe from his blog, "Cook Food Good." The recipe is just about my favorite thing (I've probably done it two dozen times); ridiculously rich and complex.


----------



## Jmadams13

Nothing fancy. Just raw oysters at my parents for my dads 60th birthday


----------



## quantumcloud509




----------



## adletson

Exactly the way a griddle should be used. Now whatcha gonna do with all the liquid gold that's gonna cook outta those?


----------



## mainaman

adletson said:


> Exactly the way a griddle should be used. Now whatcha gonna do with all the liquid gold that's gonna cook outta those?


store it, store it ,store it
I always keep the bacon fat for further cooking use


----------



## mano

Damn, those oysters look great.


Asian country style ribs, roasted Brussels sprouts and black rice.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Made some home made bacon over the last two weeks, used a shoulder cut (I thought I bought a BBB), it turned out decent all things considered. Tastes smokey and great (pretty salty even though I soaked it before smoking). Oh yeah, smoked for 10 hours using the "tube" with hickory. The cooked pieces were the end pieces, or what didn't seem would cook evenly if I gave a lb or two away.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## apicius9

More beautiful stuff. I wish that at some point in my life I will have the time AND the money to do all these things. One or the other always seems to be missing. Thinking mostly about smoking here, of course. 

Stefan


----------



## Mike9

A simple whole roast chicken - one of my favorite things. It's browner than the lighting will allow and skin is nice and crispy.


----------



## stereo.pete

Mike9 said:


> A simple whole roast chicken - one of my favorite things. It's browner than the lighting will allow and skin is nice and crispy.



I sure hope you had that beautiful bird resting upon a bed of root vegetables to absorb all of the amazing juices, if not I say BLASPHEMER!!! All jokes aside, that looks tasty.


----------



## Lucretia

Feeling like the bargain shopper-some good sales for Christmas. Beef tenderloin roast, potato gratin, broccoli--for less per serving than going to McDonalds.





​


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Lucretia said:


> Feeling like the bargain shopper-some good sales for Christmas. Beef tenderloin roast, potato gratin, broccoli--for less per serving than going to McDonalds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12309
> 
> 
> View attachment 12310​



I like your style


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

My version of Christmas brisket, albeit a little different. 10 lb brisket, seasoned with pepper, kosher salt, and paprika, smoked with mesquite/oak (I ran out of mesquite so it's just a touch...sad face) for 14.5 hours in my BGE. Temps ranged from 207-228F in the BGE. I let it rest for 30 mins before slicing. Knife is a Misono Swedish steel 270mm gyuto with Adams rehandle many years ago.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## sw2geeks

Man, that looks tasty!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Too bad we don't live closer, we could trade some with each other! I am from PA, but more and more I think I should have been born in Texas.


----------



## Duckfat

Nice looking brisket Jason! Looks like you have the BGE dialed in right where you want it.


----------



## Jim

Pass me a plate of that!


----------



## Keith Neal

Desserts for our Christmas party. Cheesecake with Red Currant glaze and raspberries, and Chocolate Charlotte with rum and almonds.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Very elegent!


----------



## Mike9

I cleaned out the ice box today and used the leftover standing rib for a chili. Leftover breakfast sausage and cheddar went into corn bread.


----------



## mano

Thanks for posting this. Made the Potato Pave with burgers for New Year's Eve. Killer taste and pretty easy to make.




Johnny.B.Good said:


> Filet mignon, green beans, and Thomas Keller's "Potato Pave" from the _Ad Hoc_ cookbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potatoes came apart on me a little bit, but it was delicious nonetheless!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mano said:


> Thanks for posting this. Made it with burgers for New Year's Eve. Killer taste and pretty easy to make.



I found it a little bit tedious and time consuming, but think it would be less so now that I've done it once. The contrast between the crunchy outside and soft inside is pretty great, and it's certainly good looking (assuming you can keep them together, which I will be more careful about next time).


----------



## Jmadams13

Wanted to give the new knife a julienne workout, so did a quick stir-fry, warm soba, and hoisin glazed tuna


----------



## stereo.pete

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wife wanted burgers and since I've darn near perfected the art of burgery I said why not! 85% ground round with nothing but a generous sprinkling of salt, topped with bleu cheese and bacon sauce, pickled jalapeños and topped off with carmelized onions. Let's just say they were AWESOME!!!


----------



## jmforge

Here is Bugs Bunny..........well, half of him, resting quietly in a bath of Kriek and aromatics until tomorrow. Cook!!!! Where's my Hasenpfeffer?:lol2:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

stereo.pete said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Wife wanted burgers and since I've darn near perfected the art of burgery I said why not! 85% ground round with nothing but a generous sprinkling of salt, topped with bleu cheese and bacon sauce, pickled jalapeños and topped off with carmelized onions. Let's just say they were AWESOME!!!



Yum!


----------



## Mike9

Great looking burger! I like to grind mine from 2 parts chuck to 1 part sirloin. I also save trimmings from tender loin and rib eye for grinding.


----------



## Lucretia

MMMmmmm....Burger!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

After reading Peter and Lucretia's latest posts, I'm now very much in the mood for a burger!


----------



## Zwiefel

Spousal unit is out of town for a work conference in Hawaii...decided to make something tasty for myself in her absence.

Braised beef in green cardamom sauce (more than 100 green cardamom pods...almost like incense when it simmers):





fresh veg for a yogurt dipping sauce:
ginger, cucumber, onion, tomato





And the plated product:





with some flat bread, green chile pickle, and lime pickle.


----------



## Von blewitt

That made my mouth water^^ yum!


----------



## mr drinky

Lucretia said:


> MMMmmmm....Burger!
> 
> View attachment 12633




That burger looks amazing. I feel like a good burger right now.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Zwiefel, that looks amazing!


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia, beautiful burger! Zwiefel well played sir!


----------



## Lucretia

Thanks! Was out working in the yard and needed some fuel...burger and a beer did the trick.


----------



## Zwiefel

Omelette with cilantro, onions, green chile's.





chiffonade (sort of).





Cumin and curry leaf scented rice.






Carmelize onions, then add the spice paste (garam masala, cumin, coriander, unsweetened coconut, fennel seeds, cayenne, turmeric) and fry for a bit.





add omelette strips and cilantro, simmer a few minutes more and serve:





Not too shabby...omelette almost had the texture of noodles. Interesting dish...from the Malabar coast of India.


----------



## Lucretia

Some great looking dishes, Zweifel!


----------



## Zwiefel

Thanks Lucretia! 

I love that plate...it's supposed to be a "chips-n-dip" type serving platter...but the instant I saw it I knew it'd be perfect for a pseudo-thali type service plate. Bought all of them the store had on the spot...all 4 that is


----------



## Lucretia

Actually, I meant the food--but the plates are great, too.

So much for being a suffering bachelor while the spouse is away.


----------



## Zwiefel

sorry, yeah....I just happened to be thinking about the plate when I responded 

well...the spousal unit will have much many leftovers to enjoy for dinner upon her return tomorrow. And maybe some champagne as well....which I enjoy much more than real pain.


----------



## Jmadams13

All this burger talk got me going so... Burgers tonight on my night off. 

70/30 chuck/venison with egg, bread crumbs, cumin, sea salt, and diced jalapeños on my own brioche buns.


----------



## Jmadams13

Oh yeah, topped with sautéed onions (in bacon fat, yumm) and my own pickled jalapeños


----------



## Zwiefel

mmmmm.....cumin. Haven't tried that in a burger before.

Looks tasty!


----------



## Igasho

Chocolate pnut butta cookies time


----------



## Zwiefel

Igasho said:


> Chocolate pnut butta cookies time




uh-oh! now I have that song stuck in my head....again.


----------



## Lucretia

Jmadams13 said:


> 70/30 chuck/venison with egg, bread crumbs, cumin, sea salt, and diced jalapeños on my own brioche buns.



Looks and sounds great! I love venison--bet it would be really good in a burger like that.

And Igasho, that is just evil to post cookies like that. (I will NOT go make cookies. I will NOT go make cookies!)

Was looking through the fridge trying to figure out something for dinner. Ended up making some "Clean out the refrigerator Meatball Soup." Good on a cold night.




​


----------



## chinacats

Lucretia said:


> Looks and sounds great! I love venison--bet it would be really good in a burger like that.
> 
> And Igasho, that is just evil to post cookies like that. (I will NOT go make cookies. I will NOT go make cookies!)
> 
> Was looking through the fridge trying to figure out something for dinner. Ended up making some "Clean out the refrigerator Meatball Soup." Good on a cold night.
> 
> View attachment 12644
> 
> 
> View attachment 12645​



Looks good, what kind of pot are you using?


----------



## Lucretia

It's Scanpan. I got the set originally in 1992, and I've had the pots replaced under warranty at least once, and I think twice since then for the coating peeling. They were just replaced in late 2010 and I noticed tonite that the coating is starting to pit and peel again. I'm thinking about looking for something else. I have a smaller Le Creuset that is really nice, but it's too heavy to schlep around easily.


----------



## El Pescador

Lucretia said:


> It's Scanpan. I got the set originally in 1992, and I've had the pots replaced under warranty at least once, and I think twice since then for the coating peeling. They were just replaced in late 2010 and I noticed tonite that the coating is starting to pit and peel again. I'm thinking about looking for something else. I have a smaller Le Creuset that is really nice, but it's too heavy to schlep around easily.



My mother bought a Swiss diamond sauté pan and it is really great.


----------



## Lucretia

I'll have to look into that. Seems like others on the forum liked Swiss Diamond.


----------



## Chuckles

View attachment 12650
View attachment 12651


Saw the burgers and thought I'd share. White cheddar seared on flattop, heirloom tomato, local beef bought a cow at a time. Double decker will kill you, over a pound of meat and cheese.


----------



## Lucretia

Photos aren't working for me. 

Sounds like a great burger!


----------



## Chuckles

First photos I've tried to upload. Just added on as Site Supporter. Will try again later when I get a chance.


----------



## Chuckles

View attachment 12656


I can has Cheeseburger?


----------



## Zwiefel

That's a nice looking burger...you got extras?


----------



## Chuckles

That was a one time deal for a guy who insisted on it. He did not look like he was feeling too hot by the time he was done. 

This is what it usually looks like. Plenty for everybody.


----------



## Lucretia

That is one good looking heart attack on a plate! Love the browned cheese.


----------



## jmforge

Speaking of that, SOMEBODY has to know how to make a Shady Glen cheesburger.......


Lucretia said:


> That is one good looking heart attack on a plate! Love the browned cheese.


----------



## Lucretia

Some photos of the Shady Glen burger in work here.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ehh, the Shady Glen burgers aren't that great.


----------



## jmforge

SACRILEGE!!!! :lol2: To be honest, when i lived in Manchester in 74-76, I never had a Shady Glen burger. The best burgers that I had in town were the big, thick, bloody ones served at a place right there at the intersection of Middle Turnpike and Center Street next to the pizza and grinder shop and antique store. We went to Shady Glen for ice cream which was pretty freakin' good as I recall. Friendly's on Main was the regular stop, but Shady Glen out on Middle Turnpike was the special treat. I don't know if I even knew they had a second location at the mall. We thought the main location was actually in Bolton, but I guess it is right on the town line.


JohnnyChance said:


> Ehh, the Shady Glen burgers aren't that great.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> That is one good looking heart attack on a plate! Love the browned cheese.



+1

Bravo, Chuckles!


----------



## spinblue

Forgot to take pictures.... Duck Confit Risotto with Morels - Oh Man!

It went over great, everyone cleaned their plates.


----------



## Talal

spinblue said:


> Forgot to take pictures.... Duck Confit Risotto with Morels - Oh Man!
> 
> It went over great, everyone cleaned their plates.



+10


----------



## jmforge

I tried the Carroll Shelby white chicken chili mix tonight just to see if i like the idea. Pretty good, but a tiny bit bland compared to regular Texas red even with the full packet of cayenne. I may want to explore some Santa Fe style recipes next.


----------



## Zwiefel

Cheese board for the Mrs. while we watch a bit of Downton Abbey...Ok, I might of et some too. 

Dry Italian Salami, chive and onion cheddar, dill and garlic cheddar, 1k day cheddar, some kind of goat cheese (couldn't really decipher the label), and some nice water biscuits.








Also spent an hour or so on the stones today. Watanabe Nakiri, Suisin IH Gyuto, Gengetsu Petty, and Masamoto VG Gyuto...Mizayuma 5000, Kitayama 8000, strop on newsprint. the Gengetsu in particular was a bit blunt and the Watanabe not too far behind. Now all have a reasonable edge for the Knife Skill class Tues evening. Doing a run-through with friends tomorrow.


----------



## Mike9

Birthday party last night with 24 guests. I brined 7 chickens, drained, dried, wishbone out and look - all trussed up and nowhere to go . . . but into a 425 oven for 65 minutes then a rest before carving. They were delicious.






Made Israeli couscous with fortified veg stock, porcini, shitaki, and criminis. Many guests brought sides and lots and lots of wine.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

You got all of those chickens into one oven at once?

Sounds like a great party! Yours?


----------



## Mike9

LOL - I have a South Bend commercial range with two ovens.

Yeah our party - my wife's is today and mine is Thursday - we are 60 this year and started this party thing 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Igasho

Ok where did you get the wall hanging baskets?



Mike9 said:


> Birthday party last night with 24 guests. I brined 7 chickens, drained, dried, wishbone out and look - all trussed up and nowhere to go . . . but into a 425 oven for 65 minutes then a rest before carving. They were delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made Israeli couscous with fortified veg stock, porcini, shitaki, and criminis. Many guests brought sides and lots and lots of wine.


----------



## Mike9

I think I got those at Home Depot - I've had them for a while and they work great.


----------



## jmforge

Nice. I had some Port Salut, saucisson sec and pate de campagne the other night on baguette slices with some Chimay red the other night.


Zwiefel said:


> Cheese board for the Mrs. while we watch a bit of Downton Abbey...Ok, I might of et some too.
> 
> Dry Italian Salami, chive and onion cheddar, dill and garlic cheddar, 1k day cheddar, some kind of goat cheese (couldn't really decipher the label), and some nice water biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spent an hour or so on the stones today. Watanabe Nakiri, Suisin IH Gyuto, Gengetsu Petty, and Masamoto VG Gyuto...Mizayuma 5000, Kitayama 8000, strop on newsprint. the Gengetsu in particular was a bit blunt and the Watanabe not too far behind. Now all have a reasonable edge for the Knife Skill class Tues evening. Doing a run-through with friends tomorrow.


----------



## Mike9

So what do you do with 7 chicken carcasses? Make a pot of stock what else! I roasted some veg, garlic and dried chilis, broke down my carcasses and seared them in duck fat then added the roast veg and deglazed that pan with white wine. 






then I added 9 qts of water, some fresh herbs and a bouquet garni of dried herbs, some fresh garlic and dried porcinis.






The house smells mouth wateringly good. :hungry:


----------



## Zwiefel

Mike9 said:


> So what do you do with 7 chicken carcasses? Make a pot of stock what else! I roasted some veg, garlic and dried chilis, broke down my carcasses and seared them in duck fat then added the roast veg and deglazed that pan with white wine.



lus1: Love to make me a big pot of stock. Have a 5 gallon pot for this task. I like to strain it progressively finer until I'm going through coffee filters, and reduce it down from about 3 gallons of stock (after the bones/veggies are removed) to about 12 oz. It's almost like rubber with that level of concentration of gelatin. It's great to add a spoonful to dishes to give a lot of depth of flavor, just melts and coats everything. 

And yeah, the house smells amazing for a couple of days.


----------



## mr drinky

I thought I would make something out of the ordinary: rabbit and leek lasagne. I only have one sort of good photo. The dish turned out good, but there are some things I would tweak on the recipe.

k.


----------



## WildBoar

interesting. Was the rabbit shredded (like an enchalada casarole)? What kind of sauce(s) did you use?


----------



## Mike9

Yes - I love me some rabbit. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mike9

I love that gelatinous goo that develops from the collagen. I'll be reducing some of this stock just for that purpose. I talked with several of the "white meat" people and they told me it was the best chicken they've ever had. Funny - I had 5 leg quarters and one wing left over. A buddy and I picked carcass - Pope's nose, that membrane from the ribs to the back and (of course) the oysters. That's the best eating meat on a bird IMO. Well that and crispy skin . . .


----------



## mr drinky

WildBoar said:


> interesting. Was the rabbit shredded (like an enchalada casarole)? What kind of sauce(s) did you use?



Yes it is shredded. I dredged the rabbit pieces in flour and cooked it in white wine/chicken stock with leeks until it was fall-off-the-bone and then shredded it. The sauce was the cooking juices reduced with thyme, the leeks, and some mushrooms then parmesan was stirred in before layering it on the pasta sheets. 

The recipe that I got from Jamie Oliver's magazine was so-so in terms of being a lasagna -- but it came out pretty tasty with a few tweaks. It was more like a rabbit stew in between pasta sheets, but I added an egg-parmesan mixture between layers for some added sauce and body. The sauce was just a bit too thin for my taste and could have benefitted from a béchamel sauce or some tomatoes for a more tomato-based take on it. 

When I was done, I searched for rabbit lasagna to see other versions, and most sites that had it were British, so I guess it is more common over the pond. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar

cool -- thanks. We made rabbit for the first time last month (just a braise), and we'd like to make more dishes. I could see that lasagne kicking ass with a tighter sauce. And maybe add some carrots, just 'cause they go great with Bugs.


----------



## mr drinky

I saw some other versions with fennel bulb that I thought sounded good. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Rabbit is the only protein I just can't seem to wrap my taste buds around. I have had it prepared at Next in four different courses, and each has left me unimpressed. On another note, I just noticed that K.'s user name is Mr. Drinky and not Mr. Dinky, which is what I have thought it was for the last two years... Sometime's it takes a few glasses of bourbon to start seeing the truth!


----------



## Mike9

Hmmmm - I have always done rabbit by dredging in seasoned flour and browning in bacon drippings. Then I add two sliced onions, garlic and spice then add a pint of sour cream and let that cook down to a nice sauce till the protein is tender. This is really good over wide dutch style noodles.


----------



## stereo.pete

Here's my beef Bourguignon...


----------



## Zwiefel

That looks great Pete! Hearty winter food.


----------



## sw2geeks

Thar beef Bourguignon looks great!


----------



## mhlee

Making Tonkotsu ramen soup. Had a snack of Black Cod spine smeared with XO sauce and green onions and torched.


----------



## mr drinky

sw2geeks said:


> Thar beef Bourguignon looks great!



+1. Very nice. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia

Did a grocery run right before lunch, and rather than go through the drive through, swung by the meat department and found a lonely little beef tenderloin steak on sale. Throw in some veggies, and for the same price as Burger Death, I had MY kind of happy meal! Probably didn't take any longer, either.


----------



## Mike9

I made a Portuguese Fish Stew last night. It was delicious with hot, crusty french bread and a Woodchuck Cider.


----------



## jigert

Great looking pics, Lucretia!


----------



## Zwiefel

Made some beef and parsnip stew tonight to ward off the winter weather. Been about 10 years since I made stew, thought I'd try with parsnips instead of potatoes this time.

Mise en place:




chopped tomatoes, 3lbs finely diced yellow onions, 2C Ledson Merlot, 4 medium parsnisp, 3tbsp tomato paste, 1 bulb minced garlic, 5 tbsp flour, 4 tbsp hungarian paprika, 3 tbsp freshly ground cinnamon stick, 12 freshly ground cloves, Ingoglia 270mm Gyuto-Hiki

Finished stew:




Caramelize onions, add flour + brown, add tomato paste + garlic then brown, fry spices separate and add, add paprika, add wine, bring to simmer. add wine, browned parnsnips, and browned beef. cover with stock, bring to simmer. place in 300F oven for 2.5 hours.

Little Garlic Bread:





Plated:





It was satisfactory...will definitely try this again, parsnips were a bit soft, will add them 1/2 way through next time.


----------



## Mike9

Great looking stew - I made a carrot and parsnip thing over the holidays and forgot how much faster parsnips cook than carrots. I had to remove them and finish the carrots then add them back in to heat and serve. 

Lucretia - that's a delicious looking dish.


----------



## Mike9

I scored a couple lbs of boneless chuck the other day and today I ground it up for meatballs . . .


----------



## Talal

Nice pictures guys, seriously mouth water dishes.. 

heres tonights dinner:

STEAK!!!

grass fed rib eye, cooked in #10 erie (late 1800s pan) , seasoned with pink salt ONLY

roasted beets and carrots, and roasted potatoes. fat base coconut oil, pink salt, cubeb pepper, put garlic in half way through (whole pieces) and fresh thyme last 5-10 mins to not burn them. Sweet smoked paprika with the carrots & beets and hot smoked paprika with the potatoes (spanish). I use the jamie oliver technique as well half way through, compress them down into the hot oil with a potato masher to increase surface area and crisp. It also entraps oil in between the skin and the potato .. its incredible , you can see the liquid in there!

Also for the potatoes i use this little hand cracked compressed oil mister called "misto" with some red wine vinegar, i misted a thin layer on the potatoes during the last 10 mins , gives it a nice zing!

ofcourse for the finale I deglazed pan (beef fat) with organic mini porcinis as a mop!


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice work Mike + Talal! both great looking dishes. 

Talal, I've seen that "smashed potato" technique in Cook's Illustrated as well...very effective.

My dinner tonight was much more simple, but was entirely satisfactory...black pepper ham, horseradish cheddar, cucumber, green leaf lettuce, vine ripe tomatoes with oven fries and coucous.


----------



## Lucretia

OK, I'm going to have to check out how to do potatoes like that, Talal. Mine have never looked that good. That whole meal looks like something I could seriously hurt myself on. (Except the beets. Just can't seem to develop a taste for them.)

Thanks Mike9 and jigert!

Many great looking dishes, all!


----------



## Mike9

I got to say - we'd all make one helluva "pot luck" party now wouldn't we?


----------



## Lucretia

Mike9 said:


> I got to say - we'd all make one helluva "pot luck" party now wouldn't we?



It'd be great--but we'd each have to bring a wheelbarrow. For the food on the way in, and to carry our full bellies on the way out!


----------



## Talal

Lucretia said:


> It'd be great--but we'd each have to bring a wheelbarrow. For the food on the way in, and to carry our full bellies on the way out!



lol, and a dedicated "pusher" for each of us!


----------



## Zwiefel

also, possibly the safest event in town that day...I'd pity the fool who tried to rob such a gathering.


----------



## spinblue

mano said:


> Thanks for posting this. Made the Potato Pave with burgers for New Year's Eve. Killer taste and pretty easy to make.



Thanks for the pave idea, we tried it this weekend and loved it. Takes some time doing it, but like they say, good things come to those that wait.

Can't find the post at the moment, but someone made a brisket beef stew. Made that yesterday and let it rest a day for the flavors to fully develop per their suggestion. It was terrific with Mom's homemade bread. 

Thanks to everyone for posting and the great pictures.


----------



## sw2geeks

spinblue said:


> Can't find the post at the moment, but someone made a brisket beef stew. Made that yesterday and let it rest a day for the flavors to fully develop per their suggestion. It was terrific with Mom's homemade bread.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for posting and the great pictures.



I always liked a well rested stew!


----------



## Mike9

Last night - linguini with shrimp and a simple cheese sauce -


----------



## stereo.pete

@Mike9, simple and beautiful!


----------



## Talal

Dinner tonight.. FAJITAS!! . Pure Corn tortillas (GMO FREE) , with layer of sour cream and avocado cilantro lime spread (mashed up with some pink salt).

marinated a grass fed flank in: fresh orange juice and lime juice, olive oil, cracked black pepper, pink salt, cilantro, garlic, jalapeno for 2 hours .

browned it in the larger pan alongside onions and bell peppers, then finished in the oven quickly to be rested. My deba then made quick work of it!! 

Simple, delicious.! Only downside is I had a bit to drink , and cut the first half of the 1st piece WITH the grain. So the first tortillas was chewy :scared4:

as i was chewing i was like "wow my jaws getting weak". Was pretty funny, took down the rest of the meat in minutes after i realized :lol2:

Oh and for the cast iron heads (im very addicted), They are both griswolds. The large one is a #14 and the small #5 (heated the tortillas) both pre 1925 pieces!

Pictures!


----------



## heirkb

Looks excellent, Talal. 

How long did it take for your cast iron seasoning to be tough enough to handle an acidic marinade? I'm pretty sure if I cooked something like that in mine, the seasoning would get pretty dull, which I've taken to mean that I lost some seasoning during the cooking. I only have something like 10-20 uses on mine post-seasoning, though, so I know it's still a young seasoning.


----------



## Mike9

Great looking fajita Talal


----------



## Zwiefel

Mighty fine!


----------



## Talal

heirkb said:


> Looks excellent, Talal.
> 
> How long did it take for your cast iron seasoning to be tough enough to handle an acidic marinade? I'm pretty sure if I cooked something like that in mine, the seasoning would get pretty dull, which I've taken to mean that I lost some seasoning during the cooking. I only have something like 10-20 uses on mine post-seasoning, though, so I know it's still a young seasoning.



see ive got a few pans with varying levels of seasoning or "slippyness" as i like to call it. the #14 is my pan that use for acidic stuff. basically the one i abuse the most, the others im very strict with, one of them is an egg only pan even to maintain its integrity. its like an ice rink. 
Im not sure what kind of pan you are using but the ones before 1940 , especially by griswold are made at a standard which has not been replicated since. They can take a mean seasoning very quick. So basically to answer your question not long at all, i use coconut oil (high saturated fat content) and can obtain a nice seasoning within minutes of smoking should it ever be dull. i then let it cooldown with the oil in it and wipe very clean when it is cool. Ive tried other brands of pans before my griswold fever but they just are not the same. For that #14 knowing i was going to use it for some acidic stuff , i was sure to give it 2 more seasoning sessions.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## Talal

Mike9 said:


> Last night - linguini with shrimp and a simple cheese sauce -



that is one delicious knife... i mean meal :bliss:


and stereo pete....!! that just made me want a 2nd dinner!


----------



## heirkb

Talal said:


> see ive got a few pans with varying levels of seasoning or "slippyness" as i like to call it. the #14 is my pan that use for acidic stuff. basically the one i abuse the most, the others im very strict with, one of them is an egg only pan even to maintain its integrity. its like an ice rink.
> Im not sure what kind of pan you are using but the ones before 1940 , especially by griswold are made at a standard which has not been replicated since. They can take a mean seasoning very quick. So basically to answer your question not long at all, i use coconut oil (high saturated fat content) and can obtain a nice seasoning within minutes of smoking should it ever be dull. i then let it cooldown with the oil in it and wipe very clean when it is cool. Ive tried other brands of pans before my griswold fever but they just are not the same. For that #14 knowing i was going to use it for some acidic stuff , i was sure to give it 2 more seasoning sessions.



Thanks for your reply. I'm using old Wagners--I forget how old now, but I remember looking them up and finding that they were pre-WWII--and some DeBuyer carbon pans. I like your idea with the multiple pans for different purposes. I think I'll reserve one of my pans (probably the DeBuyer crepe pan until I can get a nice vintage CI griddle) for just eggs and omelettes.


----------



## Mike9

Pot luck ball game food - (good game Baltimore!!) - so no real meal deal there, but I did make a totally satisfying brunch for my wife and I. 

Grits finished with sausage, ham, eggs, and cheese with some sour dough toast and sweet butter. I washed mine down with a glass of cranberry infused hard cider - delicious.


----------



## Talal

Mike9 said:


> Pot luck ball game food - (good game Baltimore!!) - so no real meal deal there, but I did make a totally satisfying brunch for my wife and I.
> 
> Grits finished with sausage, ham, eggs, and cheese with some sour dough toast and sweet butter. I washed mine down with a glass of cranberry infused hard cider - delicious.


'
almost looks like bunny ears


----------



## Mike9

I roasted some pork loin, pan potatoes, field greens with Macintosh apple wedges.


----------



## Jmadams13

Nothing special. Made some black bread with our oatmeal stout for table service tonight as an experiment. Went over pretty well


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice looking loaves...very regular, nice looking crumb...good work!


----------



## Jmadams13

Thanks. Bread is my life, litterly, so its nice to here a good word. I'll post pics of the crumb when I cut into the next one later tonight


----------



## Talal

beatiful looking bread..


----------



## Salty dog

I used a simple clean style for plating this gig.


----------



## mano

Looks great. What's on each plate w/sauces?


----------



## Mike9

That bread looks good and Salty that plating is very clean and the food looks delicious.


----------



## Zwiefel

nice work, as usual, Salty. I have no skill/imagination for plating...I'm happy when it doesn't look like the school cafeteria after I plate something!


----------



## Salty dog

#1 Tuna tataki nagiri, (just branded it) kabayaki, avocado, toasted sesame, daikon radish, avocado, wasabi
Grilled Maine tail with hush puppies, a mounted ancho chili sauce, lime-cabbage slaw
Ballotine of chicken, mushroom mousse, chicken-port demi, lightly caramelized BS.
Rack of Aussie lamb, petite filet, truffled mashed, chimichuri and diavola sauces
Mini Wisco cream puff, toasted coconut flan, choco decadence, raspberry puree

I made a killer Caledonia cabbage soup with smoked pork belly and diced roasted beets but didn't get a photo. Caledonia may be the cabbage capital of the world.

It was a private corporate thing with a global theme. Bunch of ferners were in town.


----------



## eshua

Everything looks great!

In a lot of you pics you have daikon or carrot garnish. Do you spin them by hand or bought one of those turner things like korin sells?


----------



## Salty dog

We call it a spiruli machine.


----------



## Talal

beatiful salty!!!


----------



## Mike9

Salty dog said:


> Rack of Aussie lamb



Is that the grass fed, free range stuff that comes cryo packed? I love that and the beef tender loin and rib eye - "nature's reserve" is the brand I get - delicious meat.


----------



## daveb

Some quails. Marinated in miso then grilled. Udon w ginger/scallion, sugar peas. This is first time I've ventured beyond "stuff in a jalapeno and wrap in bacon..." Plating and pictures can only get better. Quail did not suck.




Regards,

Dave


----------



## DeepCSweede

Looks pretty darn good Dave. Funny, I almost went on a quail hunt today, but my little girl got sick.


----------



## sachem allison

Steamed Oregon Dungeness crabs, Red wine and Tamarind braised Wagyu Short ribs, Black Pepper roasted Butternut squash, Chinese Black Mushrooms and Scallions and new crop Jasmine rice.

I would have taken more pictures but, the food was gone before I could get the camera. This was from the my cell. 

Happy Birthday to Me!


----------



## steeley

Whats in the jar .Whats in the jar.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this thread is huge..and i want to play. 

here we go. i am no pro...i just do some simple cooking in my feeble kitchen. 

oven baked fried chicken done in my weber




thai salad




wild pig potsticks




my first loaf of bread!


----------



## bear1889

Ok oven fired chicken on a weber? I would to have that recipe, please.


----------



## apicius9

The thread that keeps on giving, great stuff again in the past few weeks. Hard to pick something out. But let's say I definitely would be a regular at Salty's if I lived closer. Oh, any chance to get some guidance on how to make black bread with oatmeal stout? 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

steeley said:


> Whats in the jar .Whats in the jar.



nouc cham. It is the a sweet, garlicky, spicy fish sauce used as general comdiment and dipping sauce. You basically dilute fish sauce with garlic, chili flakes, sugar, white vinegar and water. Sometimes lime juice and shredded carrots. If done right you get the perfect balance of sweet,spicy, salty, tart and garlicky. We used it to dress the crab and cucumbers and herb salad (cilantro, scallions,basil and lettuce) My mother also was making Cha Goi which is a Vietnamese egg roll. filled with ground pork, shrimp, woodear mushrooms, garlic, shallots and rice vermicelli wrapped in rice paper and pan fried. This sauce is the traditional dipping sauce.


----------



## steeley

YUM . Thanks Son 
how about a little nouc cham on those wild pig potstickers.


----------



## Jmadams13

boomchakabowwow said:


> my first loaf of bread!



First loaf ever? That looks great. How did the crumb turn out. The proof looks pretty spot on


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I gotta agree, that is a damn fine looking loaf of bread. Carmelization and "ears" looks perfect.


----------



## Mike9

Great looking boule - would go good with the chili I made.


----------



## toddnmd

That is a nice looking loaf!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

thanks. i've made it two more times since.

i just dont eat alot of bread. i did it more to see if i could.


----------



## Talal

Wow i hope my first loaf comes out that pretty! 

how inspiring... i might start baking soon :hungry:


----------



## Jmadams13

Made a crap loafs of these today. PA Dutch white bread


----------



## adletson

What kind of pans are you using to get such good side browning? We make all our bread for our family of 5 and we have had problems with browning the bottom and sides of loaves before overcooking them.

Beautiful bread by the way. Formula?


----------



## Zangetsushi

i knew there was a reason i signed up here! awesome food guys! so hungry  just had a Sprinkles cupcake


----------



## chinacats

Welcome Zangetsushi! One of the best knife shops anywhere is right around the corner from you!

Cheers!


----------



## Jmadams13

adletson said:


> What kind of pans are you using to get such good side browning? We make all our bread for our family of 5 and we have had problems with browning the bottom and sides of loaves before overcooking them.
> 
> Beautiful bread by the way. Formula?



Thanks. I use cheapie non coated aluminum loaf pans. I get the even browning from taking them out of the pans and planing directly on the stones at around 150* internal, then let it finish to 205*. Sometimes with thicker pans they won't brown evenly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

JMA..that is a beauty!! pass the butter!


----------



## Jmadams13

Thanks. It was paired with a honey smoked paprika compound butter. It was yummy


----------



## Lucretia

sachem allison said:


> Steamed Oregon Dungeness crabs, Red wine and Tamarind braised Wagyu Short ribs, Black Pepper roasted Butternut squash, Chinese Black Mushrooms and Scallions and new crop Jasmine rice.
> 
> I would have taken more pictures but, the food was gone before I could get the camera. This was from the my cell.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Me!



I turn my back for a week and Son has a birthday. Happy birthday, son! Food looks GREAT! And I love the muumuu and purple nailpolish look on you!


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## eaglerock

How much that costed :bigeek:


----------



## rahimlee54

My first batch of berkshire bacon is finished by far the best bacon I have ever made, just need to use cherry wood next go around.


----------



## mkmk

Salty dog said:


>



Wow.

;- )

Tonight: grilled lamb loin chops and a roasted tomato risotto (from tomatoes from my garden I roasted up in October). Not fancy or complicated, but mighty tasty. And given that Valentine's Day is amateur hour for dining out, a vastly better experience, too.

My condolences to all of you working tonight feeding them.


----------



## stereo.pete

*Taco*
_Carnitas, Pickled Red Onion, Habanero, Queso Fresco, Cilantro, and Crispy Bacon_


----------



## bear1889

Salty dog said:


>



Did I miss something what are these??


----------



## sachem allison

truffles white


----------



## bear1889

sachem allison said:


> truffles white



:eek2: that's a small fortune.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## mano

Salty, you gotta say everything on the dish. Sometimes I try making stuff posted here at home.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks great salty.


----------



## bear1889

Some things I made recently. Beef Heart Chili









Beef Tongue




Frittata









Just plain and simple


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Nice stuff Salty, a true artist.


----------



## Mike9

It was freakin' cold today and I had a jones for some Manhattan fare so I made Ratner's Cabbage Soup and potato, leek and kasha Knishes. Really brought back some memories.


----------



## Salty dog

That's my kind of eating.


----------



## stereo.pete

Tried to make something a bit healthier than the norm. 

Flat Iron steak, roasted brussel sprouts and quinoa salad.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I can't stand brussel sprouts, but that is beautifully cooked steak and a nice pic.


----------



## Mike9

Looks great Pete - the Brussels sprouts too - I'll eat Jason's share.


----------



## sw2geeks

Yum!


----------



## Jmadams13

Nothing fancy, just playing around with a new brand to me "rolland" of soba, and had some duck in the freezer. Made a sauce out of soy, fish sauce, simply orange juice, mince ginger and garlic, Thai chillies, and cilantro. With some carrot, onion, and green peppers. I know soba is traditionally served cold, but I like it warm. Wasn't bad, needed some green onion, and I over cooked the duck. Was a long 12 hour shift of brioche buns.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love it!


----------



## Kumar

Chicken Tikka...just plain good!


----------



## schanop

Haven't visited Sydney Fish Market for a while, but had a change to drop by around lunch time today. Lots of tourist there.

Ended up picking a small king fish and a tray of sea urchin roe for sashimi. Not exactly cooking, although pickled ginger might count, but yumm for two tonight.






Some WIP shots, breaking down with Shig 180mm deba.
























If you would like to view them in large size, open the image in new tab/window and change s180 to s1200 (for example) to get 1200 pixel version.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Having some fun at home with my vegetarian other half.


----------



## steeley

some great looking plates guys.:knife::addsalt:


----------



## Jmadams13

TamanegiKin said:


> View attachment 13447
> View attachment 13448
> 
> Having some fun at home with my vegetarian other half.



Great beer. Actually drinking one now.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Jmadams13 said:


> Great beer. Actually drinking one now.



Nice! Yea we're diggin' it a lot. Gonna try and pick up their saison de lente, thought I saw a couple lingering around at a local bottle shop.
Cheers brotha :beer:


----------



## Jmadams13

You should. If you liked this, it's that much better


----------



## Mike9

Great looking dishes - keep 'em coming. :hungry:


----------



## daveb

Makin bacon. 1st time, cured per Ruhlman then in the smoker with a small piece of apple wood. Thought of Lefty's "normal" post when I 1) included the knife and 2) made sure Kanji was facing up.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks good. I seriosly need to get a smoker. I just make "pancheta" lol. Still good, but needs some smoke


----------



## boomchakabowwow

made a quick MAN LUNCH. fired up the bbq and grilled some ELK HEART tacos. quick pico de gallo with my last jar of home jarred tomatoes.

so delicious..(on a side note, my new(old) gustav blade is awesome.)


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm not much for organ meats, but very nice presentation boomchakabowwow (who's the baddest MF in town?).


----------



## Beohbe

Jmadams13 said:


> Looks good. I seriosly need to get a smoker. I just make "pancheta" lol. Still good, but needs some smoke



You can make one yourself on the cheap, just google diy smoker.


----------



## Jmadams13

boomchakabowwow said:


> made a quick MAN LUNCH. fired up the bbq and grilled some ELK HEART tacos. quick pico de gallo with my last jar of home jarred tomatoes.
> 
> so delicious..(on a side note, my new(old) gustav blade is awesome.)



That looks so good, and nice picture as well. Makes me hungry, even though I just ate


----------



## Lucretia

Decided to see what the big deal was about potatoes cooked in duck fat, so got a couple duck breasts & rendered the fat out of the skin for potatoes. Grilled the breasts, deglazed the rendering pan with some brandy, added a dollop of apricot/blueberry/ginger freezer jam from last summer, some soy sauce and a little water, & served the sauce over the breasts with some fresh-picked chives and the cracklings.




Had it with potatoes cooked in the rendered fat and some asparagus. Made a mess out of the potatoes, but they tasted dandy. And there was duck fat left over to try again.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks great. I don't eat potatoes (I know, I know... I'm a freak) but that looks amazing. The pan sauce sounds extremely yummy


----------



## GlassEye

I could go for a bucket of the duck cracklings and a case of good beer right now.


----------



## Igasho

Right one bacon wrapped gouda stuffed, Left one dry rubbed with seasoning *yes i overcooked the pork 2*F  *



Sautéed asparagus in butter with crushed garlic



Roasted tomato sauce


----------



## Mike9

I had some left over chicken, some left over knish filling so I added some stuff and came up with pot pies.


----------



## Reede

Loaf of bread from last weekend: Rye and wheat flour, flax, amaranth, and black quinoa seed. 




Tonight's supper, Ribeye with oven roasted new potatoes, onion, and baby bellas. Test drive for the new Opinel steak knife. 

Reed


----------



## Jmadams13

That's a nice looking loaf. As a baker at home and profession, I would love to try it. Can you PM the formula. If been on a kick baking with amaranth as of late


----------



## Reede

Unfortunately, no real formula to share. I bake bread completely by feel, even after getting a nice scale(which is used every day for coffee preparation), I haven't changed my ways. King Arthur no-knead tub, with leftovers from the last loaf. 3 cups water, let that perk in the fridge for a few days with some rye flour. Added rest of ingredients(open bag, pour, stir, repeat), with a nice palmfull of each of the seeds. Sit in the fridge a couple more days, get out and rise through the day. Baked 30 min 425, with a steam bath going for the first 20 min, then inserted my remote thermometer and cooked until just shy of 200 inside. Cooked in a preheated cast iron dutch oven. 

I work for a technical ceramics company, and my steam bath is ceramic armor that didn't meet spec. Think 1 inch diamter, 1 inch thick ceramic pellets, filling a big stainless baking dish in the bottom of the oven. 

Reed


----------



## Jmadams13

Reed, any chance I can get some of those pellets? I bake the same way, so I understand your technique. I have to give it a try.


----------



## Mike9

Local Chinese did not appeal to me so I made tortellini finished in a quick fire roasted tomato sauce with parmo regiano and shredded prosciutto. For a quickie meal it was very satisfying.


----------



## mr drinky

Looks good Mike. I've been craving tortellini lately. I wish there was a good place around here. 

As for me, I made homemade pizza. I took leftover pork tenderloin and fennel from the evening before, diced up the pork and added some basil leaves along with fennel. Sorry the picture was taken after the pizza was half done.

k.


----------



## Mike9

Hmmmm . . . never thought of roast pork on pizza - tastes good in my head though. Maybe with a some shaved porcini.


----------



## rahimlee54

Heston Blumenthal triple cooked fries pretty close to perfect


----------



## Ghigguls

Hey guys! New to the forum and first-time poster here. This is me trying to be fancy on my poor student budget.

Bargain-store pork "chop" with garlic mashed potatoes, Carolina-ish bbq sauce, and apple-carrot slaw.
Hope I'm doing it right...


----------



## Igasho

Thank you Notaskinnychef for the present today! I am thoroughly enjoying it right now with a wedge of Grey Owl cheese and soda crackers!


----------



## Lucretia

That's a great looking cheese. Reminds me of one of my favorites--Humboldt Fog.


----------



## apicius9

Eeeeek! Cutco knives spotted!  But the cheese and the beer look nice.

Stefan


----------



## Igasho

I use knives I can afford to break I got the Cutco's for free  and that statement does not apply to the knife I have coming soon. Btw Apicius, you missed the shuns right behind the growler


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Cutco's = unish:

We need to get you squared away Igasho! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lucretia

Spent a few hours working in the yard, came in famished and needed something quick and easy for dinner--grilled filets with tomato cheese grits and a big mixed green salad.







​


----------



## Mike9

Wow - you can turn bacon into grits? - neat trick. :hungry: :angel2:


----------



## Lucretia

Why garnish with parsley when you can use bacon?


----------



## daveb

Lucretia said:


> Why garnish with parsley when you can use bacon?



That should be a bumper sticker!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Lucretia said:


> Why garnish with parsley when you can use bacon?



This post has all kinds of win in it.


----------



## Mike9

I thought about that same and very thing whilst garnishing bowls of most a delicious stew with parsley just today. :EDance2:


----------



## Jmadams13

50 loafs of Pani de Como today


----------



## Lucretia

Made a loaf of our "everyday" multigrain bread, but was out of oat bran so I substituted spelt and buckwheat flours...it came out really good. I might have to do that again.


----------



## Jmadams13

Sounds good. Love me some buckwheat


----------



## mr drinky

Mmmmmh. Bread.

k.


----------



## bear1889

My GF's son turned 21 recently and I decided to open the grilling season on Saturday in his honor. Found a great looking pork rib roast that had not been trimmed yet. About an 1/2 inch fat cap left on. Grilled indirect with a hard dry smoke at the beginning.


----------



## Mike9

That pig meat looks delicious :hungry:


----------



## Zwiefel

damn....now I need to eat some pork...


----------



## Igasho

do you use coffee in your pork recipe?


----------



## Zwiefel

Just finished the Strongbow Dry Cider...moving on to Boulevard Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale.


----------



## K-Fed

Smoked some pork shanks for a special tomorrow.


----------



## Mike9

Roast pork tenderloin, mushroom/leek risotto and a nice salad. I made a paste of garlic, thyme & a little white truffle oil then mixed that with infused evoo, salt and cracked pepper. I slathered the pork with that mixture then roasted. It was very moist, tender and flavorful.






For breakfast I made my wife two soft cooked eggs on ciabatta toasts with some maple glazed bacon & orange pepper slices (peeled) and blue berries I heated in the bacon/maple pan.


----------



## Salty dog

Poached pear, Bleu Affiny, black fig vinegar reduction.






Duck salad, black fig vinaigrette, chest nuts






Crispy pork belly, granny smith-mint salad.






Day Boat U-10 white trufle butter, basmati

Lobster, Champgne beurre blanc.


----------



## Dusty

Pear looks nice Salty.


----------



## Mike9

Mmmmm . . . pork belly . . . :hungry:


----------



## Salty dog

oops, here's the lobster


----------



## bear1889

Igasho said:


> do you use coffee in your pork recipe?



No no coffee that's what happens when you do a hard dry smoke at the beginning. I use a homemade creole seasoning that I make.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

been eating waay too much oatmeal and salads. decided it was "time"

food processor time!! made burgers.

blue cheese burgers!


----------



## Jmadams13

We have Rubens at the bistro this week for St. Pattys day, so I'm baking a sourdough rye this week. Looks better in person. The kitchen lights wash everything out. And for s&g's a pic of the sour ciabatta I make daily for our sandwiches.


----------



## franzb69

if only rye didn't cost so much here. only place you get them here is healthy options and they charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## Lucretia

Chicken chili. The kidney beans are a mistake, usually just use black beans but grabbed the wrong can. We eat it over brown basmati rice.








For desert, made a paste of fresh mint, lime zest, and sugar. Mixed it in with some lime juice, lemon juice, and confectioner's sugar then tossed with some fresh berries and poppy seeds. Served with angel food cake and vanilla ice cream drizzled with a balsamic vinegar/port/chocolate syrup.


----------



## Jmadams13

franzb69 said:


> if only rye didn't cost so much here. only place you get them here is healthy options and they charge an arm and a leg.



That sucks. I get my rye from a local mill. It's actually a museum with a working mid 1800's stone mill powered by the stream on property. The only thing is I can only get my rye when they have school groups visiting. The demonstrate the mill, and a few bakeries and myself get the grains. It's the Union Mills Homestead in Westminster MD for you local guys


----------



## franzb69

> That sucks. I get my rye from a local mill. It's actually a museum with a working mid 1800's stone mill powered by the stream on property. The only thing is I can only get my rye when they have school groups visiting. The demonstrate the mill, and a few bakeries and myself get the grains. It's the Union Mills Homestead in Westminster MD for you local guys



great for you, at least you pretty much get it straight from the mill. =D

it's insane how much rye is charged for here. sourdough starter as well! i'd rather make my own from the wild yeasts out here.

ahh well...an asian trying to live a western person's life in an asian country. lol.


----------



## Jmadams13

Lol. You should try a yeast water culture for some sourdough. I started mine from some organic black tea and local honey. You take care of it like a regular starter in a way, but feed it with honey and water, ad replace a portion of the water in your dough with it. Works quite well after some experimenting. The great thing is it stays dormant in the fridge for weeks after ripe. An old neighbor of mine showed me this, her grandmother taught her from how they baked growing up in Vietnam. There is some info about it over at The Fresh Loaf. Worth looking into, as it would keep your flour costs down while maintaining a lactobacillus strain to bake with


----------



## franzb69

thanks for the tip! will look into it when i get into baking sourdough bread.

=D


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i rarely cook chinese food..but today, i was feeling it.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## stereo.pete

That looks down right delicious, nice work Chef!


----------



## Mike9

Makin' some Rubens this weekend Salty?


----------



## franzb69

mmmm corned beef


----------



## The hekler

Jmadams13 said:


> That sucks. I get my rye from a local mill. It's actually a museum with a working mid 1800's stone mill powered by the stream on property. The only thing is I can only get my rye when they have school groups visiting. The demonstrate the mill, and a few bakeries and myself get the grains. It's the Union Mills Homestead in Westminster MD for you local guys



Random tid-bit of knowledge, William Forstchen and Newt Gingrich co-wrote an alternative history of Gettysburg that took place at Union Mills. I know it's random but I just finished retreading my copy that I personally bought from William
Forstchen at a Gettysburg re-enactment a few years back and I felt the need to share.


----------



## Jmadams13

That's interesting. I'll have to look that up. Growing up around here, you get tired of Gettysburg history, but that sounds cool. Thanks for the tidbit


----------



## Jmadams13

Some more rye, but shaped a little more sandwhich friendly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

breakfast this morning from leftovers.

corned beef hash (and egg)


----------



## Mike9

I started desalinating a corned beef brisket today. Like bacalao I'll do 4 or 5 water changings then let it dry, give it a good BBQ style rub and slow cook it for pulled Corned Beef BBQ. It's really and I mean really good. I do not however recommend reducing the braising liquid to sauce it is just too salty even after the long rinse.


----------



## Jmadams13

Nothing special, just my daily bread. A ciabatta I came up with so it has the characteristics of classic ciabatta, but the crumb is a little more sandwhich friendly. It's a demi sourdough, about 70% hydration. I really should start a "my bread" thread, lol.


----------



## franzb69

yes you should! =D

i would apprentice under you if i lived in the same continent. lol.


----------



## stevenStefano

Ballotine of chicken stuffed with red peppers, onions and bacon


----------



## stereo.pete

I have got to try one of these, perhaps this weekend. What size bird do you recommend?


----------



## stevenStefano

I'd just get the biggest one you can. This one I had did 3 people but since there is a little work involved why not make it last?


----------



## franzb69

now that is nice and juicy!


----------



## Mike9

I have a duck I want to ballotine on Sunday. I'm going to make a sausage stuffing for it. I haven't decided yet whether to braise it in stock then crisp in a pan, or just roast it.


----------



## Chefdog

Mortadella, mushroom, pepperoncini & basil. I was really happy with the crust tonight, crisp yet soft and chewy with big, yeasty flavor. As you can see, my son was anxious to get a bite :bigeek:


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful!


----------



## Salty dog

way


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Amazing looking pizza.


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice looking pizza....and excellent composition with your son...nice work in 2 different arts!


----------



## Chefdog

Zwiefel said:


> Nice looking pizza....and excellent composition with your son...nice work in 2 different arts!



Ill take full credit for the pie, but any apparent photographic skill is 100% coincidental.


----------



## franzb69

> but any apparent photographic skill is 100% coincidental.



most award winning photos i've ever seen that were awesome were mostly "accidental", unplanned... that thing or that person was just there.... right place, right time sorta thing... all about capturing the perfect moment.

=D


----------



## Salty dog

Petite bone-in filet, fried Muscovy egg, truffle butter.


----------



## stereo.pete

That looks delicious Chef!


----------



## Salty dog

I hate it when people call me chef. The staff always chuckles when a new sales person comes in and calls me chef. (Most chefs like it) My standard response, "don't call me chef, do I call you sales guy?".

P.S. My farmer lady down the road dropped off some fresh eggs yesterday. Goose, Muscovy, Free range chickens and a special one that lays green eggs.


----------



## Reede

Wheat and rye, flax seed and black quinoa.


----------



## Jmadams13

That looks great Reed. BTW, I got your pm, and yes! I'll PM later


----------



## Chefdog

More bread, although mine won't be as nice as Jmadams...


----------



## stereo.pete

My feeble attempt at the forum chicken...







Stuffing is an italian sausage, spinach, mushroom and feta mixture.


----------



## stereo.pete

I like this picture better because it has my Old Chub and slicer in it.


----------



## Zwiefel

Nice work (Pete) ^_^ (Pete)!


----------



## Chefdog

Looks good!


----------



## stereo.pete

Notice my hack job trussing lol...


----------



## Mike9

stereo.pete said:


> Notice my hack job trussing lol...



And here I was thinking you should truss BEFORE you enjoy the Old Chub - :lol2:

Don't worry - my turn is coming tomorrow - ballotine of duck stuffed with spinach, mushroom, and a sausage I made today from wild goose breast, veal chorizo,etc, etc, etc. 

I used my new Del parer to bone out the duck and it was stellar. I'll do a review later this week when I get time.


----------



## K-Fed

Beet and horseradish gravlax




Said salmon along side a traditional citrus and dill gravlax


----------



## Zwiefel

Made a little something tasty in my RV last night and thought I'd share...took two different photos but couldn't figure out whether I like the flash or natural light better...curious to see what you all think:


----------



## Zwiefel

K-Fed said:


> Beet and horseradish gravlax
> Said salmon along side a traditional citrus and dill gravlax



Very interesting effect with the dying from the beets....


----------



## stereo.pete

I like the first picture better Zwiefel, it has more depth to it. Did you make that flat bread from scratch, if so, can you please share the recipe?


----------



## Salty dog

stereo.pete said:


> Notice my hack job trussing lol...



Next time up I'll show you a real easy method.

That will have to be when you bring your new Rader by.


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty dog said:


> Next time up I'll show you a real easy method.
> 
> That will have to be when you bring your new Rader by.



Sounds like a plan Salty and I'll bring the beer!


----------



## Zwiefel

stereo.pete said:


> I like the first picture better Zwiefel, it has more depth to it. Did you make that flat bread from scratch, if so, can you please share the recipe?



Thanks for that...I liked that one more except that the color on the bread was better in the second one. On this day, that was a semi-prepared product (frozen, but raw)...but they are super easy to make from scratch. Here is a link to a recipe I put on Google Docs:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8VveXMHku0hMjFpc18tZGlQZFk/edit?usp=sharing

This product pictured is:

http://gingerfresh.com/jersey/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11494


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks Zwiefel!


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Nice food Zwiefel. I like the natural like shot better.


----------



## jayhay

Some pasta I've been churning out at work recently. Been deep in the flour trenches. The xmas colors are coincidental.


----------



## Zwiefel

Jayhay, red/green food dye? or something more intruiging?

Great photos, BTW, lovely textures, angles, and composition.


----------



## jayhay

Zwiefel said:


> Jayhay, red/green food dye? or something more intruiging?
> 
> Great photos, BTW, lovely textures, angles, and composition.



TY 

No no, no dyes. Green is spinach ravs with sheeps milk ricotta, preserved lemon and allepo. Red is beet ravs with celeriac, white bean and basil. Real stuff here.


----------



## Zwiefel

jayhay said:


> TY
> 
> No no, no dyes. Green is spinach ravs with sheeps milk ricotta, preserved lemon and allepo. Red is beet ravs with celeriac, white bean and basil. Real stuff here.



Colors are so vivid, I had to ask 
good work.


----------



## stereo.pete

My Wife wanted burgers so I obliged, granted I did over cook them but they were still juicy and flavorful. Glazed with worcestershire sauce and topped with Merkt's Cheddar and raw onions!


----------



## Mike9

OK - here's my Duck Galantine. I made a stuffing of crimini mushrooms, walnuts, mire poix and spinach. I spread the stuffing then added a layer of sliced sausage I made form wild goose, veal chorizo and a brunoise of leak, sweet red pepper and carrot. I roasted the galantine on a rack near the top of the oven till the inside read 165 degrees. It's freakin' delicious and so is the sausage. I rolled the mix up in plastic wrap, tied it into "links" then poached till done. 

I boned the duck with my Del paring knife and it got a good workout as there is a lot more connective tissue in a duck than a chicken so there was no pealing the meat off the bone. Worth the work? You bet - yesterday I boned the duck, made stock with the carcass and made the sausage making it much less work today. My truss job needs work too though - it was the first time I've done this. I encourage everyone to try it though it's a blast when it's plated and you lay it on the table.


----------



## Mike9

jayhay said:


> Red is beet ravs with celeriac, white bean and basil. Real stuff here.



Jay - that sounds delicious.


----------



## mzer




----------



## stereo.pete

Everything looks fantastic, keep it up!


----------



## mainaman

Pork BBQ.
The store did not have Boston Butt (***) so I had to go with tenderloin.
12+ hours in a Dutch oven, the pork separated just by looking at it.


----------



## jayhay

A few nights ago. Pork and veal lions heads, soy and palm sugar braised cabbage, sticky rice, sesame.


----------



## Lucretia

In the mood for flesh tonight...with some horseradish sauce and a bottle or so of wine.


----------



## schanop

For a quick lunch to go with rice and vegetable: charcoal grilled pork neck. It's been so long since I last lit up my weber.


----------



## stereo.pete

mmm pork neck, that looks stunning!


----------



## schanop

Thank you pete, and I just had a quick light dinner:

Some fun with fish, katsuo tataki and aji sashimi :


----------



## Zwiefel

I've never had pork neck before...that made me want to find some! Nice work.


----------



## Jmadams13

Me too, pork neck isn't something I see around here very often, if ever


----------



## schanop

Hmm.. probably different English. Pork neck as it is called down this way here comes from the shoulder piece. I think it is the same as boned out Boston butt.

Being Asian, I tend to use pork neck quite often. It is one of very versatile piece of porkyness that can accept quick very high heat just as well as slow low heat cooking.


----------



## SpikeC

Pork neck here is mostly all bones! I use it for tonkotsu broth.


----------



## eshua

Adding some easy hot apps to the menu at sushi.





-- Salmon with edomame pesto and lavender tofu



-- Lamb loin pearl onions chickpeas



-- Poached Chicken Tatsoy bamboo hot and sour



-- Pork Belly, Hen of the woods, spicy dashi, poached egg



-- Smoked Pork Shoulder, White Bean, Savoy, Jus



-- Hanger Steak Red Potato, Fennel Confit, Asian BBQ



-- Bass, Jasmine rice, Coriander Broth


----------



## EdipisReks

having friends over next week for Banh Mis, so I figured it would be smart to practice the Vietnamese bread. i think they came out pretty well, for a first time, though i'll definitely use all purpose instead of bread flour, for the next batch:





i honestly haven't made much bread from instant yeast (i have a few different sourdough cultures going), so i wasn't sure how it would work out. other than it being very sticky, it worked out fine. i wouldn't want to use my food processor for my wet sourdoughs, though!


----------



## SpikeC

I sprinkled some salmon with 5 spice and s&p then broiled it, pan roasted some Brussels sprouts, and cooked up some asparagus risotto. This is what was left: 






The next day we had room temperature salmon and sprouts and baked arancini. It is tough to take pictures when you are hungry!:


----------



## Chefdog

Some Italian loaves from the other day. Obviously, I'm not a baker, but I love trying to get it right! I was very happy with the crust and the crumb on these. And my starter keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Zwiefel

I'd be happy to have those loaves in my house....looks tasty.


----------



## Mrmnms

Those loaves look perfect for my family. Tender bread for my kids, nice crust for me. Look great.


----------



## Jmadams13

Chefdog said:


> Some Italian loaves from the other day. Obviously, I'm not a baker, but I love trying to get it right! I was very happy with the crust and the crumb on these. And my starter keeps getting better and better.



Looks great


----------



## Mike9

I need one of those for the white anchovy fillets a friend gave me. That and some Kerrygold butter - yum.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm pretty happy with my Baquetts these days. I had a 19X14 X 1/4"carbon steel sheet made for my oven. makes all the difference. Releases heat much better than a baking stone regardless of thickness.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks good, one to the right, lol. Just kidding, just busting balls. 

One criticism, if you don't mind, is your mix doesn't look quite compleat. Can the dough pass the window pane test after mixing? Would help with crumb. Not that yours doesn't look great, it does, but it could open it up a little


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jmad, I agree. This is actually a no kneed dough mix. I think this batch only sat for a few days. After sitting for a week, there was a much lighter crumb. not bad bread for little to no effort.


----------



## Mike9

Mike9 said:


> I need one of those for the white anchovy fillets a friend gave me. That and some Kerrygold butter - yum.



OK - I had to settle for a garlic Italian baguette thing, but it's fresh baked today and this is an awesome treat. Italian white anchovy fillets packed in oil and vinegar with some herbs - really delicious with a tall glass of Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA. :hungry:


----------



## franzb69

i just wish dogfish head actually imported their stuff so i can try it out.


----------



## stereo.pete

My loose interpretation of bangers and mash.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I like it Pete


----------



## Mike9

I was shopping on my lunch hour . . . and I was hungry -so. I bought a garlic/rosemary pizza dough and cut it in half. I made a tomato sauce from scratch for one pie and a white sauce of olive oil, butter, grated parm and a few drops of truffle oil. Now I have wild boar sausage, shaved shallot, thin sliced kalamata olives, thin sliced crimini, shin red peppers, thin everything. 

#1 Pizza - white sauce, mushrooms,, tomatoe, anchovy, basil, calamata olives and goat cheese. really super pizza.






Pizza #2 - a little more contemporary - sauce made from fresh pealed Romas, garlic some red pepper, and some basil and dry oregano + peperonchini salt to taste and a dash of truffle oil. It's good and I topped this one with sliced wild boar sausage,crimini, some shrooms, and a little shaved red pepper and q sprinkling of basil at the end


----------



## stereo.pete

Those are some beautiful pies!


----------



## mzer




----------



## stereo.pete

Is that skate wing? Oh how I love skate wing!


----------



## Lucretia

And how do you make the "mash" better--deep fry it! Love it!



stereo.pete said:


> My loose interpretation of bangers and mash.


----------



## Jmadams13

mzer said:


>



That looks great. Making me hungry


----------



## Mike9

stereo.pete said:


> Is that skate wing? Oh how I love skate wing!



I know - I was thinking the same thing :hungry:

Oh well I'll just have to settle for the lentil soup I made today with lamb bones and veal shank. The house really smells good!!!


----------



## rahimlee54

My favorite brunch brioche french toast with blueberry syrup. I gotta make bigger loaves of this stuff.


----------



## Von blewitt

A day off, and the weathers cooling down here, time for something warming:
Vietnamese Pho with Blue eye trevalla & bean curd



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Mike9

Last night was Polska night - red cabbage with apples and bacon, pierogies and the best smoked kielbasi from Henry's Smoke House in Bennington Vt.


----------



## stereo.pete

@Mike9, I like what you did there.


----------



## joyless

i'm from poland and i've never seen pierogi, kielbasa and red cabbage on one plate before


----------



## Mike9

joyless said:


> i'm from poland and i've never seen pierogi, kielbasa and red cabbage on one plate before



I'm from Detroit and have had some iteration of this in Hamtramck time back way back. Try it . . . you'll like it . . .


----------



## franzb69

> i'm from poland and i've never seen pierogi, kielbasa and red cabbage on one plate before



and yet they look oh so good together. =D 

i bet they taste better together as well


----------



## jayhay

Mike9 said:


> I'm from Detroit and have had some iteration of this in Hamtramck time back way back. Try it . . . you'll like it . . .



Polish Village Cafe or Polonia? I'm from Detroit too, and can't wait to be back next month. PVC is my personal fav


----------



## stereo.pete

All of the Farmstead Meatsmith videos on Vimeo inspired me to go to the butcher and get some chops cut for me.






Glaze was made by deglazing the pan with red wine, apple cider vinegar and sugar. These pork chops were next level...:beatinghead::dance::bbq1:


----------



## Jmadams13

Yum. Looks great Pete


----------



## wellminded1

View attachment 14650
A little feature I ran at work.


----------



## Mike9

jayhay said:


> Polish Village Cafe or Polonia? I'm from Detroit too, and can't wait to be back next month. PVC is my personal fav



I honestly don't remember we ate at different ones and I left Detroit in 1980. I do remember buying smoked chunk kielbasa from Markowycz's on Michigan in Dearborn. It was the best I've ever had - hot out of the smoker and with a loaf of hot bread from the bakery next door and a couple of cold beers it made for an awesome lunch.

I used to live down by Wayne U. and Greektown and The International was our favorite joint. Gus was very generous to share when he found out I had an interest in cooking. Small world -


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## wellminded1

Looks good K-fed, I worked in florida for a bit at John's Island Club. Loved it down there.


----------



## Lucretia

We ran out of bread & sandwich rolls, so did some baking yesterday:


​



And so for breakfast this morning, some local pepper bacon, egg fried up in the drippings crispy on the outside and runny in the middle, scooped up with some bacon drippings on to a toasted piece of bread. (so simple compared to the fabulous things you guys are doing, but it was good!)



​


----------



## rahimlee54

Finally got some brotforms, sourdough is much better now.


----------



## Jmadams13

Looks good. Brotforms can make a world of difference, especially in proofing times after shaping.


----------



## wellminded1

Sunday supper.some crepinette.


----------



## Jmadams13

I bet that tasted amazing


----------



## mzer

High end hairball.


----------



## wellminded1

Hahahah nice


----------



## MichaelCampbell

Seems awesome whats the recipe to cook this??:cheffry:


----------



## Lucretia

​


----------



## Mike9

Nice Lucy - I have baby backs braising in the oven as we speak.


----------



## Lucretia

​


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> View attachment 14862​



Damn that looks good....I can tell it's time for me to do another cuban pork shoulder...and try some homemade bacon....


----------



## Lucretia

Part 2:

​


----------



## rahimlee54

Chicken and dumpling soup


----------



## ruscal

made beef tataki with ponzu sauce the other night


----------



## ruscal

and some older stuff from instagram





oven roasted sweet potato fries and sprouting broccoli steamed with butter. i like to serve this with a peanut dipping sauce made by mixing peanut butter with a little water to get a dipping consistency then adding soy sauce, minced garlic and rice wine vinegar to taste





home made pesto with basil, walnut, garlic and parmesan





filet steak with a chicken stock and cognac au jus. served with carrots caramelised with butter and brown sugar and a baked potato with sour cream





pulled pork and a glass of sancerre





bolognese. i season this thai style finding a balance point between brown sugar, lime juice, fish sauce, soy sauce and balsamic vinegar.





beef braised in red wine





sirloin steak with a resting smear made with fresh parsley, lemon juice, olive oil and roasted garlic

i'm just a home cook.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for sharing Ruscal, everything looks tasty.


----------



## Jmadams13

It all looks great


----------



## stevenStefano

Chicken schnitzels with cider onion and bacon sauce and.........oven chips


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Delicious, I also appreciate your heavy hand with the sauce and butter! the sign of a good cook


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Except for first pic , good job Ruscal.


----------



## ruscal

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Except for first pic , good job Ruscal.



thanks bro 

which first pic didnt you like? the beef or the veggies? what did i do wrong? i'm always up for learning and improving so any advice would be happily received


----------



## kpeddie2010

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8FBD2E390_zps560c7654.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8E2C053D1_zps3572b089.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8D0D2D1A1_zps50e5ae88.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8B7C18523_zps1f11d6f6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8A4D19334_zps16d0a2d6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B89686462F_zps4b856735.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B8879AE113_zps93d3c97b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B86CC1FEF3_zps081873a8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B85B088881_zpsec630ff9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...000B844F59A2A_zps527abb1c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...00B8300AB361_zps3e61503a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/k...00B7DFCF7039_zpsf8fc387e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11


----------



## Salty dog

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9599152832.390175.307646722831&type=1&theater


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

ruscal said:


> thanks bro
> 
> which first pic didnt you like? the beef or the veggies? what did i do wrong? i'm always up for learning and improving so any advice would be happily received



You did nothing wrong, I just can't stand brocolli.


----------



## Duckfat

mmmmm Ramps and Fiddleheads. The only thing missing in that picture is some fresh morels.


----------



## Salty dog

To early in these parts. I wait for the Wisconsin variety. 
But you are correct.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stereo.pete said:


> Thanks for sharing Ruscal, everything looks tasty.



+1

That plate of pesto pasta looks particularly appealing to me right now.


----------



## Mike9

I love fiddle heads and morels - nothing better than braised rabbit with morel with steamed fiddle heads on the side. 

Today I filleted 4 stripers that my son caught last night - about 60 lbs total. I used my little 6" deba for the meat work and my hankotsu for skinning. I also got roe from three of them so I'm cooking up some fish later today. I'll have to channel my grandmother who used to cook perch roe like sausages - just delicious. These are big so I'm thinking of steaming then browning in the pan. Anyone have suggestions? Salty? Bueller?


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty, how long will you have ramps? The wife and I might have to make a trip up there to show you the new Rader.


----------



## Salty dog

@ pete, Most likely throughout the week. Should I save a tenderloin for you to trim up?

@ Mike one suggestion is to wrap them in a banana leaf with your favorite herbs/spices/butter/oil/etc. Bake it straight away or better still, grill first then finish in the oven.


----------



## Mike9

Thanks Salty - no banana leaves around these parts. I think I'll indirect grill them with some apple smoke. Less chance of them exploding.


----------



## hstdrums

Boned-Out stuffed chicken. A layer of sauteed mushrooms and onions covered with Pork Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat, Sherry farce. Roll the whole thing up, tie it and grill it. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Lucretia




----------



## Duckfat

My chives are starting to kick in high gear. Maybe another week before flowering. I'll be out after white Morels and ramps this week.


----------



## K-Fed

Herb grilled swordfish, oven dried tomato, macadamia nut pesto, Parmesan frico.


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty dog said:


> @ pete, Most likely throughout the week. Should I save a tenderloin for you to trim up?
> 
> @ Mike one suggestion is to wrap them in a banana leaf with your favorite herbs/spices/butter/oil/etc. Bake it straight away or better still, grill first then finish in the oven.



Salty, my wife and I were thinking Wednesday night for dinner, will you be at the restaurant? Also, I'd love to break down a tenderloin for you but I'm not sure that would be a good idea during dinner service :bigeek: .


----------



## G-rat

K-Fed said:


> Herb grilled swordfish, oven dried tomato, macadamia nut pesto, Parmesan frico.



tasty looking dawg. I'm stealing the macadamia nut pesto...


----------



## mzer




----------



## Lucretia

It was cheaper and faster than Mickey D's for lunch...











​


----------



## Von blewitt

mzer said:


>



Nice! Rouget with artichokes barigoule?


----------



## mzer

Thanks. Also clams.


----------



## Mrmnms

Lucretia said:


> It was cheaper and faster than Mickey D's for lunch...
> 
> View attachment 15103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102​



Lucretia, you can cook for me any time. Looks perfect


----------



## ptolemy

Lucretia said:


> It was cheaper and faster than Mickey D's for lunch...
> 
> View attachment 15103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15102​




looks delicious!


----------



## Lucretia

hstdrums said:


> Boned-Out stuffed chicken. A layer of sauteed mushrooms and onions covered with Pork Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat, Sherry farce. Roll the whole thing up, tie it and grill it. Absolutely delicious.



Nice!


----------



## Mike9

I had some dental surgery so I opted for something soft. Portobello and ricotta ravioli in a roast red pepper and duck stock soup fortified with truffle oil, scallion and bacon jerky. You heard that right BACON JERKY - it was delicious.


----------



## Jmadams13

Yum! Make your own bacon jerky? Would love to hear more about this. I've thought about it, but wast sure about the fat


----------



## Mike9

Nope - I found it at Aldi - I couldn't pass it up. It's brand name is Simms and is smokier than regular bacon with a more concentrated flavor. I may make some now that I've been inspired.


----------



## mzer




----------



## stereo.pete

Speaking of resting meat, I made some steak and non-traditional risotto (Cabot Aged Sharp Cheddar and Dill). They both turned out very well.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## schanop

Just an ordinary winter comfort food: bowl-steamed pork belly with picked vegetables and rice :spiteful:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Schnop, Don't bring that diet food around here. No No


----------



## Mike9

Man that looks good - :hungry:


----------



## schanop

Soft pork fat from a long cook is a delicacy. It's a treat :hungry3:


----------



## GlassEye

That looks awesome, schanop.


----------



## Jmadams13

Nothing special. It was slow tonight (deathly slow, lol) so the three of us in the kitchen did a little chopped like thing to play with the scallops that came in today. Seared scallops over a corn/sambal relish with a smoked tomato cream. 

I won, lol. Will be an app special this week. Minus the tacky greens garnish of course, lol.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Haven't posted anything in a bit so here goes..
Ghetto smoked salmon collar with salsa veracruzana and other stuff.


----------



## ayeung74

Dude I eat that stuff all the time!!! I love it.


----------



## schanop

Nothing fancy for a weeknight dinner: sashimi and risotto from 800-900g black drummer that pkjames dropped at my place last night.


----------



## schanop

Winter Friday feast: sashimi of snapper, jack mackerel, and ocean perch; snapper head soup; braised lamp rump with radish; pork belly stew with turnip; and Chinese broccoli.


----------



## Bill13

How do you get such a nice even crust on the scallops? Mine never turn out that well!


----------



## franzb69

> How do you get such a nice even crust on the scallops? Mine never turn out that well!



a good thick pan that can provide even high heat and lots of practice =D


----------



## Jmadams13

Bill13 said:


> How do you get such a nice even crust on the scallops? Mine never turn out that well!



screaming hot cast iron


----------



## EdipisReks

here's what i've been doing, today. 



 click to embiggen


----------



## brianh

Man, you guys are way out of my league, but... Father's Day gift to me was charcoal grilled NY strip (first time using clarified butter to grill) with garlic, lime, cilantro butter; roasted garlic wasabi mashed potatoes with chives, onion strings, and sauteed green beans with shallots. The blob of compound butter looks ugly, but I was hungry.


----------



## stereo.pete

Brian,

That looks fantastic and certainly a meal worthy of a great father.


----------



## brianh

Thank you! My (almost) 2-year old ate the wasabi mashed potatoes like crazy which made me awful proud. Can't believe I only found this forum recently. Great find!


----------



## Lucretia

Brian, that looks great!

Local berries are coming in. Picked up a 1/2 flat of strawberries and a 1/2 flat of raspberries at the local farm stand. Made 2 batches of jam today. One strawberry/raspberry/lemon zest/mint, and one strawberry/raspberry/serrano chiles. 




​


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Lucretia, I assume you are going to eat that pretty quick, or otherwise why didn't you can them?


----------



## Lucretia

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Lucretia, I assume you are going to eat that pretty quick, or otherwise why didn't you can them?



Freezer jam (the lower sugar recipe.) I like it better than cooked jam.


----------



## Brad Gibson

What is that paring knife Lucretia? That handle looks awesome!


----------



## Lucretia

It's a Rader. I absolutely love it. He doesn't like to make them, I don't think. It's got a little short stumpy blade that fits my little short stumpy hands perfectly, and it's outrageously comfortable. You don't even think about holding a knife--it's just a pointy little extension of your hand. Cleaning strawberries with it goes like crap through a goose.


----------



## cnochef

Lucretia said:


> Freezer jam (the lower sugar recipe.) I like it better than cooked jam.



Lucretia, have you ever tried the Christine Ferber method of making jam?

It is superior to regular pectin jam recipes, by far. Basically, you slice the fruit and coat it with sugar ( 1/2 the volume of your fruit) and macerate overnight. The next day you strain off the liquid and boil it on high for 15 minutes, then add the fruit and a squeeze of lemon then boil for another 15 minutes. You get a naturally thick and tasty jam that uses much less sugar than traditional method. You can it in the normal manner. 

In some of her other recipes that don't easily thicken or have enough natural pectin, she instructs you how to make your own pectin from green apples and use it for the base.

Her book is a revelation of sweet + savory combinations, but it's sometimes hard to find it.


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## Lucretia

cnochef said:


> Lucretia, have you ever tried the Christine Ferber method of making jam?



Hadn't heard of her, but I just put her jams & jellies book on hold at the library. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mike9

Here is pork going on th4 grill


----------



## mano

Last night's dinner of greens, eggs, sausage and garlic bread


----------



## stereo.pete

Mano, I am intrigued by the greens recipe, would you mind sharing it with me either in this thread or via PM?


----------



## mano

Dice and saute' some red and green peppers, a few onions and bunch of scallions.
Add minced garlic, s and p and whatever other herbs or spices you want.
Throw in fresh spinach, arugula, chopped parsley, fennel fronds or whatever greens you have such as mint or Swiss chard. 
Cook them down with some more oil and chicken stock. They'll give off some liquid of their own, though.

You can fry the eggs separately or put them on top of the veggies, lid and let them steam.


----------



## Salty dog

Kind of an Asian grilled pork loin with spicy pineapple tempura.


----------



## Salty dog

I don't know if I've posted this in this thread before. An oldie but one of my favorites. (Of mine) Masamoto honyaki 240

[video=youtube_share;bzfRjDd-ufk]http://youtu.be/bzfRjDd-ufk[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete

Trying to cut back on carbs a bit and eat a little healthier.


----------



## stereo.pete

Salty dog said:


> Kind of an Asian grilled pork loin with spicy pineapple tempura.



Scott, I love the idea of a pineapple tempura, well played!


----------



## Lucretia

Had some leftover smoked pork butt, and with all the Paula Deen/sugary southern food trashing, it put me in the mood for some Brunswick Stew:

​

Smoked pork, onions, lots of garlic, tomatoes (some of the last I put up last summer), and other goodies, including--yep--molasses and brown sugar. Balanced with cayenne, apple cider vinegar, and a buttload of black pepper. It was some kind of good last night, and will get better with age. Normally I'll make cornbread to go with it, but I'd just pulled our regular bread out of the oven so we had some multigrain bread (yep, with some honey in it) instead. And a cold brew or 2.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Lucretia, They through green beans in the BS in NC. You're looks robust and tasty


----------



## Lucretia

I've seen it with lima beans a lot, too, but they aren't popular at our house. Had half a head of cabbage in the fridge, so it got chopped up and tossed in just because it was there. I might make a point to regularly add cabbage--it was pretty good.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Lucretia, I also made a stew last night: Home made sausage browned in onions, added home made chix stock, cubed potatoes, crushed tomatos black bean and kale. Finished with garden cilantro ansd chives. Peasent food for a king.

Next time I'll remove the casing from the sausage before browing. Lesson learned. 


Good tip about the cabbage. I've got a 1/2 head that Zwiffel left at my house on his cross-country trip. I think he pulled out of a field in Alabama is the size of a basketball. I'm always amazed at how long cabbage/kale last in the refrigerator.


----------



## Lucretia

Wow, that looks great! Give me a big bowl, a glass of wine, and a hunk of bread to swab the bowl with and I'm in heaven!


----------



## Mike9

Doing a St. Louis slab today. I separated the skirt, trimmed some fat, pulled the membranes and applied rubs. Once my ghetto smoke setup got going I turned off the gas flame. I'll let these go 4-5 hrs then take to temperature. I have some wild boar sausage to go on later. I'm using apple, white oak and cherry for smoke - I wish I had some white oak acorns. I'll have to lay in a supply this fall.


----------



## bamin

Salmon with lemon risotto, asparagus, and beurre blanc.


----------



## Zwiefel

Sous vide ribeye, pressure cooked heirloom potatoes with celery root, chimichurri with pressure roasted garlic confit. A satisfactory 1st venture into modernist cooking.


----------



## sachem allison

stereo.pete said:


> Trying to cut back on carbs a bit and eat a little healthier.



i'm sorry


----------



## stereo.pete

sachem allison said:


> i'm sorry



LOL Son, it only lasted two days.


----------



## Jmadams13

Zwiefel said:


> Sous vide ribeye, pressure cooked heirloom potatoes with celery root, chimichurri with pressure roasted garlic confit. A satisfactory 1st venture into modernist cooking.



Looks great Z. I do love me some chimichurri


----------



## rahimlee54

Veal parm, pasta with sauce and sourdough bread. Thanks to advice of the forum excellent bread.


----------



## Zwiefel

rahimlee54 said:


>



Aha! I spy one of the despised Henckel's knives!

Looks great! Nothing quite like homemade bread, eh?


----------



## K-Fed

Some rainy day Q'


----------



## Mike9

Lookin' good K-Fed. Was too hot to grill this past week so . . . Friday it was Creole Shrimp






and last night a classic Linguini finished in a simple sauce & a Meatball


----------



## Lucretia

Blackberries down the block are starting to ripen, so this morning went out and picked all the ripe ones in reach:




And whipped up some freezer jam.






Didn't have quite enough blackberries, so I pulled some strawberries out of the freezer that I'd put up to make jam with when they were in season. Tastes pretty good, and the color is wonderful. I see a sauce for duck breast in its future...


----------



## Reede

Quickly made dough, olive oil with a little pecan oil(ran out of olive), sliced garlic, home grown basil, mozzarella, home grown tomato. 
Its eating good right now.


----------



## Von blewitt

Couple of nice pizza cutters too!!!


----------



## rahimlee54

Applewood smoked bacon


----------



## TamanegiKin

Whatever is in the fridge special. Leftover delivery pizza meets leftover braised pork shoulder, heirloom tomato, pickled red onion, micro arugula and franks red hot.
Gnarly flavor overload


----------



## stereo.pete

Burgers w/ Guacamole, Queso Fresco and Roasted Poblanos with Elotes.


----------



## K-Fed

Pan roasted duck breast salad, bacon wrapped goat cheese stuffed roasted pears, watermelon radish, enoki mushrooms, sweet apricot/ soy vinaigrette, blueberry vinaigrette.


----------



## brianh

Last two posts: JUMP IN MY MOUTH.


----------



## stereo.pete

Breakfast: Juevos con Chorizo served on tortilla chips.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Winning Pete!


----------



## stereo.pete

K-Fed, that duck salad looks amazing, I mean duck breast and bacon wrapped goat cheese stuffed pears!!!:bigeek:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

K-Fed was that duck cooked Sous Vide? Looks proper. Well done sir!


----------



## Mrmnms

Last 2 really got my stomach growling


----------



## K-Fed

Mucho Bocho said:


> K-Fed was that duck cooked Sous Vide? Looks proper. Well done sir!



I wish I had one to play with. The fat was rendered/ skin crisped up and slow roasted with a nice long rest.


----------



## brianh

Brined + grilled chicken fajitas with pickled onions, sun-dried tomato guac, sauteed bell + poblanos. Roasted corn & black bean salad, simple fried rice.


----------



## stereo.pete

Brined chicken...mmmmmm!

Here's what I made for dinner with some cherry tomatoes that a friend brought over from their garden.


----------



## GlassEye

Lentil, tomato dal with rice.


----------



## brianh

Wow, beautifully simple, Pete. Basil, garlic, cherry toms? You show me how much I need to work on my plating.


----------



## stereo.pete

Beef Bourguignon


----------



## apicius9

Geez, trying to lose weight and looking at this thread don't go together well. Some fabulous dishes shown here. Makes me want to run to my kitchen and play. Unfortunately, chances are I will have to step over my drunk and passed-out room mate to get there  But I will have a better and spacier set-up in a few weeks again. So much to try out. 

Stefan


----------



## rahimlee54

I Forgot to put the poached egg on top before the photo but it was there.


----------



## Reede

A little bread, and with it for supper a ribeye and mushrooms. Simple. Good.


----------



## agp

Garlic-pepper crusted ribeye. It's roasted on the rare side because when I bring this to work for lunch, I have to microwave it. After microwaving, it will at a perfect R-MR.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

AGP, Nice color but microwaving Beef? How did you cook it? Looks Sous Vide? Well done Sir!


----------



## agp

Thank you! No sous vide, just plain old searing on cast iron then roasting in the oven. And yea microwave beef, there's no other way to heat it up at the office. I was surprised how little liquid came out when I cut it, but how juicy and tender it was when eaten. I must have been very lucky with my timing!


----------



## agp

Dinner - pasta.


----------



## brianh

Wife wanted breakfast for dinner. Scrambled egg over bacon lattice and English muffin, topped with hollandaise. Poblano homefries and chive oil.


----------



## Baby Huey

We are on a diet so made a kale mixture with baby heirloom tomatoes and chicken, herb, garlic,and asiago cheese sausage topped with an egg.


----------



## DerSnap

Some very nice looking food I have witnessed in this forum. Great talent with some, and a mouth watering pleasure.

Today just did some quick wraps:

Grass fed beef,
Organic: Onion, Tomato, Lime, Chilli(s), for the Salsa with some other things no on the mind this second.

German Beer, of course that is what we drink in these woods. 

BTW can we not add attachments for photos?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Baby Huey said:


> We are on a diet so made a kale mixture with baby heirloom tomatoes and chicken, herb, garlic,and asiago cheese sausage topped with an egg.
> View attachment 18183



We're on a diet so only the sausage, cheese, chicken and eggs. LOL


----------



## Baby Huey

Mucho Bocho said:


> We're on a diet so only the sausage, cheese, chicken and eggs. LOL



Lol it was chicken sausage with asiago and herbs in the mix. Not the piggy porky good stuff.


----------



## DerSnap

Duck breast was on special, so who was I to ignore such a nice treat. Duck breasts are one of my favourite to cook.

Basic fry, then in the oven for 10 mins:
Red Chilli, Apple, Garlic, Espresso, Curry (plus something else I forgot at moment).

Basically just playing around with some flavours.

Chips, aka Fries are triple cooked. If you have not cooked chips this way, boy are you missing out and I would highly recommend trying.


----------



## brianh

Herb crusted pork tenderloin with raspberry sauce. Used yesterday's chives and chive oil on some mashed potatoes and parsnips.


----------



## Baby Huey

Looks great. Still have to get used to seeing a Brianh post when I am a Brian H as well lol.


----------



## brianh

Haha! Should I change to BHuey?


----------



## Baby Huey

Lol. Baby Huey was an old nickname I picked up back in my Brown and Root days. From the old cartoon character. I am a fairly big guy and for some reason the Nomex suits they issued me daily were cut down at the sleeves and legs for shorter rounder folks. So with my initials being BH and the clothes appearing not to fit you can imagine where it came in.


----------



## brianh

Awesome.


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## sachem allison

New Zealand Rack of Lamb with Herbs de Provence
Truffled sweet potato mash and grilled asparagus with Balsamic and cabernet reduction.

It actually is medium rare but, my lighting is off and just as I took the pic one of the ribs fell over.


----------



## DerSnap

Got this Yanigiba today, and some a new 10K stone.

Surprised how well the stone works, and more so the yanigiba. 

Veal:
It is actually a little more rare than the pics show.
Salad with peppers, Balsamic, gold seal, Sea salt from when I was in South France, oh and Tomato. 

Seared for about 30 seconds on each side, 
oven for 10, rest over 5. Wanted a cooler dish... It will also be lunch tomorrow.

Salsa is with Scotch Bonnet, tomato, lime, chilli, onions, coriander. 

Dark Wheat beer.

Sliced:






Beer






Plated:


----------



## Salty dog

Simple, straight forward.


----------



## Salty dog

Mari might recognize the plate.


----------



## DerSnap

mzer said:


>



Mzer: You have a really nice fine level and sophistication to your dishes. Your style reminds me of Michelin Star, L'Épuisette, in Marseille. It was truly exceptional, and perhaps the best seafood based dishes I have had. 

It is always a pleasure to see nice dishes like these.


----------



## mzer

Thanks! I'll try to remember to post again.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

DerSnap said:


> It is always a pleasure to see nice dishes like these.



Agreed.

Beautiful plate, Mzer, and nice photo, too.


----------



## DerSnap

Yes Mzer, keep it up, gives inspiration, especially on presentation.


----------



## stereo.pete

I dig it Mzer!


----------



## Paradox

I made a crepe cake for a small party on Labor Day. Here I am putting the finishing touch on it just before service. This was my 5th or 6th go at this and I am really happy with how it came out.


----------



## rahimlee54

Crepe cakes are awesome! Looks great, I need to make one of those shortly.


----------



## stereo.pete

I had the day off so of course, I participated in some cookery.

Starter: Polenta, Basil, Tomato and Burrata





Dinner: Tri-Tip roast on garlic bread with pico de gallo.





Dessert: Creme de Catalan. Vanilla, Anise, Orange and Lemon


----------



## Baby Huey

Dang it. I just had dinner and now I am hungry again...... Thanks.


----------



## Baby Huey

Was in the mood for some for some Ramen and did not feel like going out. Not Traditional, but made due with what I had on hand.


----------



## stereo.pete

Baby Huey said:


> Was in the mood for some for some Ramen and did not feel like going out. Not Traditional, but made due with what I had on hand.
> 
> View attachment 18621



I've been known to do amazing thing with maruchan ramen


----------



## K-Fed




----------



## chefcomesback

View attachment 18657

From my tasting menu:
Yellow fin tuna sashimi with puffed rice, breakfast radishes and finger limes


----------



## quantumcloud509

Second time I made a genoise cake.This one was for my wifes birthday a few weeks back. Dark chocolate frosting, grape-rhubarb jam filling. I guess I didn't progress much after the 3rd grade.


----------



## bear1889

It looks cool to me


----------



## TamanegiKin

Couple slabs of butt rubbed with achiote smoked for 4.5 hrs with hickory and apple. 
From there they got mopped with a vinegar based guajillo and piquillo bbq sauce.
Going to spend the next 24ish hrs in the bath at 155.
It's my first time doing pulled pork this way so if it turns out well I'll post pics but if not forget this post ever happened haha.


----------



## quantumcloud509

TamanegiKin said:


> Couple slabs of butt rubbed with achiote smoked for 4.5 hrs with hickory and apple.
> From there they got mopped with a vinegar based guajillo and piquillo bbq sauce.
> Going to spend the next 24ish hrs in the bath at 155.
> It's my first time doing pulled pork this way so if it turns out well I'll post pics but if not forget this post ever happened haha.



Dude, that looks great. Ive never sous vide after smoking. Only month deep into it though.


----------



## TamanegiKin

@QuantumCloud 
Thanks, I'm also just getting started. Just picked up an offset smoker and a sous vide set up.
This was my first smoke after a couple dry runs to get it seasoned up. 
I'm pretty pleased with the way this turned out for my first go at it. 
Pork was very juicy and the texture was really nice. 
I ran to the store to grab some sweet buns but unfortunately they were out so I settled for the next best thing...tortillas lol. I put a quick little slaw of compressed jicama, apple and fresno peppers.
Was pretty tasty.


----------



## stereo.pete

That pork looks glorious!


----------



## TamanegiKin

stereo.pete said:


> That pork looks glorious!



Thanks Peter,
I just got about 5# of freshly ground achiote from my aunt in Nicaragua.
I'm really looking forward to doing a whole lot of cochinita in the smoker.


----------



## Ant4d

Australian Barramundi


----------



## stereo.pete

So much color on that plate, I love it!


----------



## cclin

please no laugh:O my first try "Beef Wellington"- filet mignon, mushroom, onion, foie gras pate, Parma Ham & puff pastry


----------



## chinacats

Charles, that looks delicious!


----------



## apicius9

chinacats said:


> Charles, that looks delicious!



+1 - I could eat some of that right now... Always loved that.

Stefan


----------



## ptolemy

cclin said:


> please no laugh:O my first try "Beef Wellington"- filet mignon, mushroom, onion, foie gras pate, Parma Ham & puff pastry



I think you meant drool not laugh.

Delicuious


----------



## cclin

chinacats said:


> Charles, that looks delicious!





apicius9 said:


> +1 - I could eat some of that right now... Always loved that.
> 
> Stefan





ptolemy said:


> I think you meant drool not laugh.
> 
> Delicuious



Thanks Everybody ! this Beef Wellington may not a looker but it sure taste great! 2 Couples finished up whole 32oz. filet Beef Wellington!! next time, I'll try to cook one without any crack on outside pastry. 
sorry! Stefan, no more left over for you


----------



## bear1889

Delete double post


----------



## bear1889

That's my holy grail of cooking is making Beef Wellington from start to finish.....the first time I ever had it a chef at a holiday inn in jasper, Indiana made one for himself brought it out to the bar to eat and gave me a bite. Thanks for the fond memory that was like almost 30 years ago. Why the holy grail, I have no pastry knowledge and it kinda scares me, don't like to waste food.


----------



## Lucretia

Nothing fancy, but fall is here with chilly weather and rain, so time for some "clean out the refrigerator" soup, fresh loaf of bread (still warm) with lots of butter and a good chewy dark beer. Plus a fire in the fireplace and a bad movie on the tube. 

(You'll have to imagine it. Having trouble getting an image uploaded. It's soup. It's bread. It's beer.)


----------



## Chuckles

Did a guest Chef thing last night at the Walker Art Center here in Minneapolis. Great museum and a gorgeous building by Herzog & de Meuron. One of the dishes and a shot of the building. One of my favorite places in Minneapolis. The restaurant space is the lower window bay going out to the left. It overlooks downtown.


----------



## stereo.pete

Teriyaki Burger and a new knife.


----------



## brianh

Just plain good. Chicken roasted over sauteed onions, celery, garlic, thyme, lemon zest, pepper flakes, lemon juice; on top of old french bread in a cast iron skillet. With my favorite parsnip, roasted garlic, yukon gold mash.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Dinner at home tonight was smoked for two hours, then finished on a spit in the fire: whiskey peppered pork butt with puree of carrot, parsnip, and butterball potato, with white wine braised green beans. Intermezzo was shaved pear ice. Dessert was pecan pumpkin roll.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Tried this oat bread recipe off the back of an oat bag. The only thing I did different was I baked it in a covered cast iron dutch oven for the first 12 minutes, and extended the advised baking time by an extra 20 minutes. Home oven. Pretty tasty. Crust has an unusual flaky crispiness to it reminiscent of a cracker almost.


----------



## brianh

Potato leek soup with grilled onion sage flatbread.


----------



## quantumcloud509

That sage bread sounds righteous


----------



## quantumcloud509

Tbones, salmon belly, pork riblets.


----------



## Chuckles

I want that grill.


----------



## quantumcloud509

You probably want something better. This was the $200 special at wally world which my friend "forgot" at my house so Ive been seasoning it for him for the past year.


----------



## Lucretia

Hubby had a rotten week, so along with some comfort food of spaghetti & meatballs, he got garlic knots, which he christened "crispy pillows of joy":







Sauce made from tomatoes from the yard, lots of garlic & fresh basil, etc....

(The sauce/pasta ratio isn't as skewed as it appears in the picture--the bowl just made it look extra juicy.)


----------



## ptolemy

Lucretia said:


> Hubby had a rotten week, so along with some comfort food of spaghetti & meatballs, he got garlic knots, which he christened "crispy pillows of joy":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce made from tomatoes from the yard, lots of garlic & fresh basil, etc....
> 
> (The sauce/pasta ratio isn't as skewed as it appears in the picture--the bowl just made it look extra juicy.)



You have to rethink your bowl preference as that one is not conducive to the 'licking the plate clean' effect


----------



## stereo.pete

Garlic knots...mmmm care to share the recipe?


----------



## brianh

Wine-braised pot roast. I like to shred it rather than slice.


----------



## Lucretia

stereo.pete said:


> Garlic knots...mmmm care to share the recipe?



Sure--I found it online and made a couple minor changes. I'll look it up and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Lucretia

This was the basic recipe I found (garlic knots are just pizza dough tied in knots and slathered with buttery, garlicky goodness after baking):

Garlic knots recipe

What I did differently--swapped out some of the flour for uncooked quick oatmeal--just something I try to do with my breads. (1 1/4 c bread flour, 1/2 c oatmeal). Used instant yeast instead of active dry (it's what I have handy), and made it in the mixer (add all ingredients except salt--mix to combine, let rest 20 minutes, add salt & mix until soft smooth ball, adjusting water/flour as needed to get texture right.) Oh, and I didn't read the directions carefully so I didn't cut the dough strips in half and the knots were twice the size they should have been. For the sauce--only 4 cloves of garlic? You've got to be kidding me! Needs LOTS of garlic! (I think there was close to 1/4 cup in this batch.) And it needed some olive oil, so a few good glugs of that (3 or 4 Tbsp?) And don't "paint" the rolls with the sauce--put them in a serving dish and dump it over them so you can swab up the drippings.

Next time I think I'd let the dough age a day or so after mixing to let the flavor develop more. And instead of minced garlic, I might make more of a paste and mix the sauce up earlier to let the flavors develop. And throw in some red pepper flakes.


----------



## stereo.pete

Lucretia said:


> This was the basic recipe I found (garlic knots are just pizza dough tied in knots and slathered with buttery, garlicky goodness after baking):
> 
> Garlic knots recipe
> 
> What I did differently--swapped out some of the flour for uncooked quick oatmeal--just something I try to do with my breads. (1 1/4 c bread flour, 1/2 c oatmeal). Used instant yeast instead of active dry (it's what I have handy), and made it in the mixer (add all ingredients except salt--mix to combine, let rest 20 minutes, add salt & mix until soft smooth ball, adjusting water/flour as needed to get texture right.) Oh, and I didn't read the directions carefully so I didn't cut the dough strips in half and the knots were twice the size they should have been. For the sauce--only 4 cloves of garlic? You've got to be kidding me! Needs LOTS of garlic! (I think there was close to 1/4 cup in this batch.) And it needed some olive oil, so a few good glugs of that (3 or 4 Tbsp?) And don't "paint" the rolls with the sauce--put them in a serving dish and dump it over them so you can swab up the drippings.
> 
> Next time I think I'd let the dough age a day or so after mixing to let the flavor develop more. And instead of minced garlic, I might make more of a paste and mix the sauce up earlier to let the flavors develop. And throw in some red pepper flakes.



Thanks for taking the time to share the recipe.


----------



## K-Fed

Ousso bucco, risotto Milanese, lemon parsley crisp, fennel tops.


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful!


----------



## stereo.pete

So my wife's Birthday was last Wednesday and I always make her favorite breakfast, pancakes and bacon. I make them from scratch and I swear these were the best pancakes I have ever had the pleasure to eat. 







I let the edges get crispy to give that textural contrast we so love to have, they were bad ass!


----------



## Lucretia

Those look great! I haven't had pancakes in 100 years or so. I like mine with sausage to swab in the syrup--grade B maple, please!


----------



## Salty dog

My farmer dropped off some Muscovys.









And I made some pasta


----------



## stereo.pete

I love fresh pasta and duck, well played Salty!


----------



## stereo.pete

So a very generous member here offered to let me borrow their deba so I could get a handle on filleting fish. Here's the result, and thanks again to the person who offered the opportunity to try such a knife!






















I didn't take pictures of the filets because they were laughable at best. The dish though was fantastic!


----------



## Kyle

My girlfriend wanted chili so I made my first pot of the season. Before anyone starts bashing me for using beans, I'm not a chili purist. I love all types of chili. I do make a pretty good "pure" Texas Red chili with nothing but meat and chiles but sometimes I'll used ground beef/chili grind and add beans and/or tomatoes. I only had 1 lb of chili grind in the freezer this time around and we knew we wanted leftovers so I added a couple cans of beans to help stretch out the pot.


----------



## Von blewitt

A night off from the Restaurant... Calzone
Ricotta, spinach & Mushroom




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## mzer




----------



## Mundo

Hi at all... Pretty beautiful @mzer, it looks like smoked salmon roll with kind of fresh cheese and a touch of dill... What's the black over?

By the way, here has begun the season of mushrooms with the first autumns rains. So this weekend I have risen to the mountain to seeing what could find... In the old black poplar I have found these ones (Agrocybe Aegerita) and have cooked them in a very simple way with butter, salt, a bit of garlic, parsley and later to add a generous touch of olive oil from the variety "Serrana".




[/url][/IMG]​
Sunday morning before lunch, at the moment of the beers with friends and ... Just enjoying.




[/url][/IMG]​ 
Also I found these in the substratum of the pines, Lactarius Deliciosus (not Sanguifluus):




[/url][/IMG]​
Just to cook it on honeyed rice (not risotto style) with a kind of phaseolus and cod.



​

Namaste


----------



## quantumcloud509

Mundo said:


> Hi at all... Pretty beautiful @mzer, it looks like smoked salmon roll with kind of fresh cheese and a touch of dill... What's the black over?
> 
> By the way, here has begun the season of mushrooms with the first autumns rains. So this weekend I have risen to the mountain to seeing what could find... In the old black poplar I have found these ones (Agrocybe Aegerita) and have cooked them in a very simple way with butter, salt, a bit of garlic, parsley and later to add a generous touch of olive oil from the variety "Serrana".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]​
> Sunday morning before lunch, at the moment of the beers with friends and ... Just enjoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]​
> Also I found these in the substratum of the pines, Lactarius Deliciosus (not Sanguifluus):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]​
> Just to cook it on honeyed rice (not risotto style) with a kind of phaseolus and cod.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Namaste



Mundo where do you live to pick such delicacies?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Going to put this ham in brine tonight until Thanksgiving at which time it will be cooked in HAY. Sounds pretty cool to me. Hope it will be delicious and nobody dies. Anyone done this before?


----------



## stereo.pete

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20065
> 
> 
> Going to put this ham in brine tonight until Thanksgiving at which time it will be cooked in HAY. Sounds pretty cool to me. Hope it will be delicious and nobody dies. Anyone done this before?



I personally haven't cooked Ham in Hay, but I had the joy of eating it at one of the best pork restaurants in Chicago, The Publican. It was served with peaches and polenta, which = heaven! Please try to remember to take pics of the finished result!


----------



## Mundo

quantumcloud509 said:


> Mundo where do you live to pick such delicacies?



In Spain, these were picked in the mountains of the mediterranean coast. Good luck with the Ham.


Namaste.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Went to the local corner grocery store which I love because they have a decent meat market (bought my fresh bone in pork ham there today for $1.39lb) and they often put lightly dented veg and fruit on 1/2 off status. Bought 5lbs of Fuyu persimmons for $4. Ate 3, and decided to make freezer jam with the rest. Started peeling them but it was a task, so after peeling 3 I gave up and took a blendstik to them. Pureed them, added 2c Azario sugar, 1/8c Chinese 5 spice, and fresh juice of two lemons. Brought to heat to bring together, tasted, and voila! I am hoping this will be used as a pork glaze because thats what I was thinking about when I made it, also will probably make some killer pb&j. Love Fuyus.


----------



## ohbewon

They would make a great gastrique for raw amberjack with a few pulled cilantro leaves. Just saying. (Or any fresh raw fish you can scrounge up)


----------



## Craig

stereo.pete said:


> I personally haven't cooked Ham in Hay, but I had the joy of eating it at one of the best pork restaurants in Chicago, The Publican. It was served with peaches and polenta, which = heaven! Please try to remember to take pics of the finished result!



I love the Publican. Dead pig heaven!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Had a 3/4lb smothered beef liver all to myself for lunch yesterday. Reminded me of childhood.


----------



## quantumcloud509

making quick pickle daikon with fermented coconut vinegar for tomorrows cargo rice and beans.


----------



## ohbewon

stereo.pete said:


> I personally haven't cooked Ham in Hay, but I had the joy of eating it at one of the best pork restaurants in Chicago, The Publican. It was served with peaches and polenta, which = heaven! Please try to remember to take pics of the finished result!



I too have had that pork chop at The Publican. I say yay to hay.


----------



## brianh

Crummy photo, as always, but panko crab cake with roasted red bell and chive aoili, over lemony Israeli couscous.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## brianh

Thank you, sir!


----------



## easy13

*Braised Short Rib Banh Mi, Traditional Fixins, Mushroom Pate, 5 Spice Pickled Jalapenos 
*



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stereo.pete

I WANT THAT!


----------



## cclin

Tamagoyaki (Japanese omelette) wrap with eel/asparagus/seaweed, grilled sweet soy sauce onigiri, bacon wrap rice cake, steam asparagus with bonito flakes/light mayonnaise on top & basil tofu burger. for health consideration, I used 90% egg white/10% yolk & turkey bacon. 



Taiwanese beef tendon/tomato/Daikon soup & white radish/green onion/dried shrimp stuffed cake


----------



## apicius9

Nice ones, that banh mi looks stunning - real bread! And I like the knife with the musk ox horn handle, whatever it is...

Stefan


----------



## quantumcloud509

Cclin the food looks beautiful. What knife is that in the picture?


----------



## cclin

quantumcloud509 said:


> Cclin the food looks beautiful. What knife is that in the picture?



thanks! 1st one, Shigefusa kasumi. 2nd, Yoshikane Kurouchi Damascus SLD with Mike D.'s handle.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

CC that Yoshikane is OUT-OF-THIS-WORLD. Does she cut as well as she looks? Mr Davis can sure whip up a handle can't he?


----------



## cclin

Mucho Bocho said:


> CC that Yoshikane is OUT-OF-THIS-WORLD. Does she cut as well as she looks? Mr Davis can sure whip up a handle can't he?



great edge retention, EXTREMELY thin behind the edge glide throught food, wide convex bevel & crisp shinogi line minimize food stiction! performace on-par or better than my other Semi-stainless gyuto (SS Gengetsu & SS Heiji). I think this is off topic, I'll just stop here!!:O


----------



## Mundo

These tamagoyaki rolls looks to be very tasty and juicily. Egg with asparagus is one of my favorite combinations. Congratulations for a beautiful dish.


Namaste


----------



## quantumcloud509

thanksgiving country loaves


----------



## CoqaVin

are you into baking?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Maybe a little bit  yeah...but i try to keep it on the low. Bakers are notorious for having dull knives


----------



## CoqaVin

or none at all? 


nothing better than a fresh roll in my opinion though


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Suckling pig, two heritage turkeys, one with sage sausage cornbread dressing and the other with regular dressing, a standing rib roast from local black angus, homemade honey baked ham. 
Lots and lots of fixings. I have a big family expecting 80 people.


----------



## Lucretia

Our traditional Thanksgiving pie...





​


----------



## quantumcloud509

Thats a good lookin pie lucretia. Chuck i dont know if im more jealous or sorry for you


----------



## quantumcloud509

smoking a burger for wifes dinner and a 3# pork belly for upcoming weeks bacon.


----------



## rahimlee54

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20703
> smoking a burger for wifes dinner and a 3# pork belly for upcoming weeks bacon.



3# of bacon a week is alot , I am jealous. I am doing good to eat a couple of peices of the Berkshire stuff I make.

Looks good.


----------



## GlassEye

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 20703
> smoking a burger for wifes dinner and a 3# pork belly for _*my dinner*_.



^That is how I saw the picture the first time.:knife:


----------



## quantumcloud509

Lol @
Glasseye

I love berkshire. Brother in law is raising one for me right now. By this summer I hope to feel comfortable enough butchering because I want to do two pigs from piglets to table May-September.


----------



## quantumcloud509

A friend of mine I havent seen for a long time dropped off one of his backyard hens he butchered yesterday. I was talking to him and his wife asked me if I wanted their ducks...oh yea! Christmas duck it is this year I guess. Turning the chicken into stock right now for chicken noodle soup dinner for friends and family tomorrow night.


----------



## quantumcloud509

beginnings of beet bread


----------



## quantumcloud509

this stuff is delicious! The toast is really delicious!


----------



## Mundo

Hello to all, today I'm gonna post one of my favorite dishes. This kind of food, I understand that it could be strange for some of you, since it is something very specific of the mediterranean spanish coast.

That dish it's called "fideuá", in allusion to the principal ingredient, a kind of noodles, "fideos" in spanish language and also in the dialect of the mediterranean zone.

The principal characteristic of this food is that is realized in a big frying pan called "paella"... Yes, the famous plate of rice takes the name of the frying pan where it is realized, it happens with many plates of the gastronomic mediterranean culture, like "puchero", "caldereta" or "parrillada".





[/URL][/IMG]​
You can put on the "fideuá" many sea ingredients (for meat is better you use rice) but the final result unfailingly has to be "dry", nothing of liquid must stay on it later cook because the "pasta" must have absorbed everything, because of it it's better to prepare a good broth of shellfish to give good flavor to the noodles.





[/URL][/IMG]​

In this case I have used shrimps, squids of fishhook and big red shrimps (aristaeopsis edwardsiana). First I did the "fumet" with the heads of the shrimps and some rock fish, and then I cooked the noodles adding a bit of saffron.

Importantly!... The "paellas" never take onion because it has the property of softening the grains of rice or the noodles and the result is doughy and bad. So, far of this, we look for an "al dente" hard texture.

Hope you like.


Namaste.


----------



## Mundo

I forgot to say that besides saffron (the most wonderful spice in the world) it takes a base with a bit of garlic, ñoras (Capsicum annuum), white wine, red pepper and of course, olive oil.

To make it dry, you must to put inside just the double proportion of "fumet" than the noodles/rice (cup measure)... But always it depends of the quality of the water (I mean hard o soft on mineral terms).


Namaste.


----------



## SuperChef

Just made borscht yesterday


----------



## quantumcloud509

Mundo thanks for sharing, that looks awesome!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Superchef, that borscht looks really good. Love that soup with garlic and rye bread on the side.


----------



## rahimlee54

Birthday Cake


----------



## daveb

Mundo said:


> That dish it's called "fideuá", in allusion to the principal ingredient, a kind of noodles, "fideos" in spanish language and also in the dialect of the mediterranean zone. it is something very specific of the mediterranean spanish coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> IMG]​.



Mundo - I like. A friend of Spanish heritage (5th generation Ybor City) does Paella demonstrations fairly often and almost always very well. He tried the fiduea with pasta and it did not work for him. Too wet, no socorate (sp?). I don't recall if his was seafood based. I'm going to send him your pics and tell him "Thats what it should look like" hehehe. Thanks.


----------



## Mundo

quantumcloud509 said:


> Mundo thanks for sharing, that looks awesome!






daveb said:


> Mundo - I like. A friend of Spanish heritage (5th generation Ybor City) does Paella demonstrations fairly often and almost always very well. He tried the fiduea with pasta and it did not work for him. Too wet, no socorate (sp?). I don't recall if his was seafood based. I'm going to send him your pics and tell him "Thats what it should look like" hehehe. Thanks.



Thanks!... Paella (or fideuá) really it's very simple to make but the experience is a level. In my opinion, in kitchen happens that there are many exactly elaborations with exact measures, like in pastry... Not the case of paella, it's always depend of the kind of water, size of the pan, kind of rice or pasta, level of fire... I mean, to make a good paella the secret is trying many times to get your own parameters related at your own ingredients and circunstances.

To obtain the "socarrat", which mean literally "scorched" (a toasting in the base), you must to give more fire for 1 minut when the broth has been consumed already. It's only to get the Maillard reaction to add more intense shades of smells and flavors. Combining this final effect with an aromatic fresh herb as the rosemary it's the habit of serving the paella.


Namaste.


----------



## orangehero

Why do you call it borscht? I'm pretty sure no pronunciation in any country where it's made has a t sound.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Sounds fancier that way


----------



## ishasoni

Nice.. Great


----------



## apicius9

Thanks for those, I really need to get another paella pan. I had half a dozen at one point, but that was about 5 moves ago, heaven knows where they are... I love fideuas, had a few up and down the Spanish coast a long time ago. I had never heard about not using onions in paellas and fideuas, that surprises me. I never used much but l always thought they add to the flavor. 

Stefan


----------



## adletson

What is it about the paella pan that makes it a requirement? It seems that a lot of dishes have work arounds but paella continually comes up that you gotta have the pan. I've never had paella so really interested in seeing what it's like.


----------



## ptolemy

adletson said:


> What is it about the paella pan that makes it a requirement? It seems that a lot of dishes have work arounds but paella continually comes up that you gotta have the pan. I've never had paella so really interested in seeing what it's like.



Mostly it has to be as wide as possible because one of the features of paella is crispy rice, which would be harder to achieve in a narrower pan. Paella pans are wide, thick base, and it's finished on low, even heat.


----------



## Mundo

"Paella" really means literally pan, it's a derivate word from old latin language "patella", in italian "padella" and in french "poêle"... So, my theory is that it's an original type of pan from the old mediterranean cultures, in that there was elaborated food that then was not served in plates but people eat directly on the pan.

The first historical reference of which witness is had on the use of this type of pan in cuisine, was in the recipes book called "Opera dell'arte del cucinare" by Bartolomeo Scappi, the private cook of the Papa Pio V, in the XVI century.

The requeriment of this pan to make "paella" it's because the characteristics as well sayed @ptolemy, this kind of pan must be made with iron to obtain easy the Maillard reaction (the crispy base) and wide to facilitate the homogeneous evaporation and to obtain the dry effect. It's like if you want to do salted vegetables with an asian touch, well, you can do it in a current pan but surely the result is not like if you use a "wok"... I mean, some textures are only possible to obtain with the correct tool. 

So... Like a knife, with the paella you must to take some cares because it fills with oxide easily, we apply a little bit of olive oil and hang it on a wall with some leaves of newspaper on the ground for if it falls some drop of oil..




apicius9 said:


> I had never heard about not using onions in paellas and fideuas, that surprises me. I never used much but l always thought they add to the flavor.
> 
> Stefan




This one precisely is an old myth but really the authentic paella doesn't take onion because it tries to obtain a texture of hard grain (al dente), and the fact is the onion softens the rice. On the other hand, with "wet" rices onion can be ok, and the fact is that onion is in the base of some italian risotto, but they use "carnaroli rice" wich is so hard and for sure is good to soft it with a bit of onion.

Thank you for all the comments, I never thought that a paella was anything interesting more far than a curiosity and I meet that some of you even have your own paellas ... Wow.


Namaste.


----------



## easy13

Station/Mise set up in kitchen of high end fashion company's office for their holiday party - Pictured canape - Chili Crab/Korean Pear/Old Bay Aioli/Black Sesame/Celery Leaf on Wonton Shard




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## crunchy

Lucretia said:


> Our traditional Thanksgiving pie...
> 
> 
> View attachment 20600
> 
> 
> View attachment 20601​



that is a great looking pie right there!


----------



## Sambal

easy13 said:


> Station/Mise set up in kitchen of high end fashion company's office for their holiday party - Pictured canape - Chili Crab/Korean Pear/Old Bay Aioli/Black Sesame/Celery Leaf on Wonton Shard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Looks yummy to me! Is Korean pear the same as Nashi?


----------



## stereo.pete

Boeuf Bourguignon




[/URL]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Pete, we are on the same page right now! I almost made this for dinner tonight, but went with a simpler beef stew recipe passed to me from my mother. Looks good.


----------



## easy13

Sambal said:


> Looks yummy to me! Is Korean pear the same as Nashi?




Yeah, same


----------



## The Edge

First is a shaved Brussels sprout salad with almonds and asiago cheese.




Next is a Cornish game hen ragu on top of butternut squash risotto.


----------



## JHunter

Chicken breast stuffed with Capicolla and havarti served with pea and parm risotto and a few steamed carrots made an ok dinner at home tonight


----------



## Salty dog

Day Boat Scallop and #1 Ahi Tataki with three mushroom soy-ginger nage.


----------



## tomsch

I have not even had breakfast yet but that looks amazing!!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Butter chicken garam marsala and red cargo rice. Topped off with Tra Sen aka lotus tea.


----------



## Chef Andy

Just read like the last 10 pages of this thread. I'm really hungry now. I'll post up some pictures next time I make something epic.


----------



## willic

A fish cake made with left over smoked striped bass.... 





That's my Fiddleback Forge Nessmuk in the background... a fun kitchen utility knife


----------



## steelcity

Pork chops stuffed with crispy bacon, mozzarella, parmesan, and fresh parsley along with grilled corn on the cob. Prepped and ready to go. A little Angel's Envy for a pre dinner drink.





Ready to be pulled with a little protection in case somebody tries to sneak in.




Dig in. Sliced with my Hattori FH petty that will soon be on it's way to Mr. Marr for some new shoes.


----------



## Salty dog

Beer Can Cornish Hen


----------



## mr drinky

I don't have great pictures, but tonight I thought I would try something out of Ferran Adrià's The Family Meal cookbook. I did his osso buco from one meal plan and combined it with his parmesan polenta. Very good stuff. My little boy Soren loved the polenta.

k.

Edit: no knives in the picture, but there is my Ealy spoon.


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice K.! I've had a lot of fun with that cookbook, simple to make dishes that are a step above the usual hum drum stuff.


----------



## mr drinky

stereo.pete said:


> Nice K.! I've had a lot of fun with that cookbook, simple to make dishes that are a step above the usual hum drum stuff.



I have to admit that this is the first time I have used the book, but it is really inspiring and you are correct that it just takes it that step further. Not too difficult, but a step above. It was tough to choose what I wanted to make. 

Even the watermelon with menthol candies intrigued me. If only it were watermelon season. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> Beer Can Cornish Hen



Salty, 

That is an awesome picture. Just wondering how you chose the brand of beer.

k.


----------



## xueqi89

i guess i will share something too




this is "Live Uni (Sea Urchin)" look at there size





Oysters with sauce on them





Spicy tuna tartar

will take some more picture in future and share.


----------



## Salty dog

The Cheapest.


----------



## jvanis

Here goes, French Onion soup that I am quite proud of. Had a local place that makes by far the best tasting I have ever had. This batch came out almost the exact same, with a little less salty flavor which makes it nice for a meal vs a starter. The HHH made this super enjoyable. Note no cheese due to my wife being allergic to dairy.


----------



## Mrmnms

xueqi89 said:


> i guess i will share something too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is "Live Uni (Sea Urchin)" look at there size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oysters with sauce on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy tuna tartar
> 
> will take some more picture in future and share.


All looks great, love the uni.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

jvanis said:


> Here goes, French Onion soup that I am quite proud of.



French onion soup is my all time favorite. I order it whenever I see it on the menu wherever I am. Yours looks great!


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> French onion soup is my all time favorite. I order it whenever I see it on the menu wherever I am. Yours looks great!


Ditto about the french onion soup Johnny. Can we get a recipe posted?


----------



## stevenStefano

Not super fancy. Basically a vague take on the Polish dish Bigos. A stew of sausages, bacon, cabbage, ginger wine and a load of other things. Tasted great, this is definitely one I'll do again


----------



## Chef Andy

Mmm i love bigos, yours looks great. Its really good with potatoes as well


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> Salty,
> 
> That is an awesome picture. Just wondering how you chose the brand of beer.
> 
> k.



+1 Looks perfect for the next party. May I ask how long and at what temp one would cook beer can cornish hens like that?

Stefan


----------



## Erilyn75

Last nights supper. Nothing fancy but very yummy. Made my own low carb BBQ sauce, low carb jalapeño corn muffins and low carb macaroni salad. I was pretty proud of myself


----------



## larrybard

Looks quite delicious. But "low carb macaroni salad" sounds like an oxymoron. There's such a thing as low carb macaroni?


----------



## Erilyn75

larrybard said:


> Looks quite delicious. But "low carb macaroni salad" sounds like an oxymoron. There's such a thing as low carb macaroni?



I use dreamfields pasta. 5g digestible carbs per serving. There's some controversy over that claim but it's the only pasta that doesn't send my glucose levels into orbit. I only had a 12 point raise in my blood sugar reading and that was for the whole plate plus another muffin. Not too shabby.


----------



## Reede

Stuffed Pork Loin for supper:
Pork Loin, Mozzarella, Sauteed spinach with garlic, roasted red peppers, and prosciutto
Little Rosemary, some salt an pepper:



All tied up and ready for the oven:



Out of the oven:


----------



## Reede

Ready to eat:


----------



## Chef Andy

Pork loin is amazing, especially stuffed... I still prefer it cooked on the bone however.


----------



## mark76

cclin said:


> Tamagoyaki (Japanese omelette) wrap with eel/asparagus/seaweed, grilled sweet soy sauce onigiri, bacon wrap rice cake, steam asparagus with bonito flakes/light mayonnaise on top & basil tofu burger. for health consideration, I used 90% egg white/10% yolk & turkey bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwanese beef tendon/tomato/Daikon soup & white radish/green onion/dried shrimp stuffed cake



Beautiful knife! Can you tell us what it is?


----------



## cclin

mark76 said:


> Beautiful knife! Can you tell us what it is?



Yoshikane Black Damascus SLD 240mm Gyuto with musk ox/redwood handle


----------



## cclin

Tangzhong(water roux method) & black pig sausages "hot dog buns", Nothing fancy, but kids are sure love it!!


----------



## Lucretia

Forget the kids--I want one!


----------



## 29palms

Nice handle on that Carter.


----------



## bear1889

Lucretia said:


> Forget the kids--I want one!


Yea no kidding......I am up for adoption!!!!


----------



## Chef Andy

cclin said:


> Tangzhong(water roux method) & black pig sausages "hot dog buns", Nothing fancy, but kids are sure love it!!



AWESOME. The one on the left in the bottom picture is totally kirby tho, just saying.


----------



## jvanis

Nothing terribly fancy, first attempt at some ribs in a home dry rub. All in all they turned out well. My wife who "doesn't like" ribs had 3 and each of my 2 yr old boys had 2 each. Teach them to enjoy spice early! First real use of the Forgie after I cleaned it up and reworked the edge... almost scary sharp!


----------



## EdipisReks

I made these earlier today.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Amazing photo, Salty.


----------



## stereo.pete

It's been a while since I've taken any pictures of what I've cooked, so here goes.

Chicken breast with a morel sauce, mash and leeks.


----------



## augerpro

Mind sharing that morel sauce recipe, or at least an overview of the flavorings?


----------



## stereo.pete

augerpro said:


> Mind sharing that morel sauce recipe, or at least an overview of the flavorings?



Sure, it is a recipe from Raymond Blanc [video=youtube;0WQqzzaVLvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WQqzzaVLvk[/video]

It's the second recipe in the video.


----------



## Lucretia

Nothing fancy, just some cold weather comfort food. Broccoli cheese soup and a hunk of ham to get tucked into a fresh hot buttermilk biscuit.


----------



## CoqaVin

nothing better than freshly made breads or biscuits


----------



## Erilyn75

My hats off to anyone who can bake. If you've seen my attempts they'd make you shudder lol


----------



## Reede

Shrimp over saffron risotto.


----------



## stereo.pete

Pozole for the win!


----------



## jamaster14

spinach ravioli


----------



## jamaster14

cclin said:


> Tangzhong(water roux method) & black pig sausages "hot dog buns", Nothing fancy, but kids are sure love it!!



thats, friggin awesome.


----------



## jamaster14

what did you use for the dogs eyes and nose...the black parts?


----------



## daveb

12 Tenderloins for V-day. Yes I'm a home cook - but I do get to play w fude at local gourmet store/catering company.


----------



## CoqaVin

sous vide eh?


----------



## daveb

CoqaVin said:


> sous vide eh?



Sue Who??? 

Actually,40 steaks, same time, same temp x3. SV makes it easy and almost idiot proof. (Note strip sealer)


----------



## cclin

jamaster14 said:


> what did you use for the dogs eyes and nose...the black parts?



raisins...or you can using dried blueberry.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## CoqaVin

Nice sear on the scallops buddy


----------



## jamaster14

homemade fettucine with bolognese sauce


----------



## agp

Scrambled eggs + arugula basil pesto





Friend tofu + katsuobushi + chili oil





Yogurt + honey/tahini roasted oats





Tuna: grilled, cured, and katsuobushi-ed (aka dried)


----------



## agp

Fried* tofu, not friend tofu. Why can't I edit my post


----------



## daveb

That tuna plate has made my bucket list. Any details to share on the cured portion?


----------



## agp

Reduce mirin + sake, brush _very_ thin layer on kelp, sandwich tuna with kelp, wait.

Then tuna goes on roasted seaweed, and nikiri-shoyu on top.


----------



## apicius9

Some of you guys should turn professional  Great food & pics, thanks.

Stefan


----------



## jamaster14

apicius9 said:


> Some of you guys should turn professional  Great food & pics, thanks.
> 
> Stefan



I loved working in the kitchen. i hated the 80 hour weeks. never going back


----------



## Salty dog

Fish monger said she had a 500lb bluefin. Had to have some. 5 lb hunk.


----------



## CoqaVin

Nice looking Tuna much rather have that then a NY strip to be honest


----------



## agp

Tuna, nikiri-shoyu, roasted sesame puree






Root salad, katsuobushi





Arugula salad, pickled onion


----------



## ncedge

suckling pig porchetta anyone? about to hit the oven


----------



## stereo.pete

Oh now that is sexy!


----------



## Namaxy

Had a request for Baked Alaska, which I've never made before. I went with sponge cake, vanilla ice cream and Italian meringue. Thankfully it was a family style dinner. I can't imagine doing individuals...has anyone? And what would dress this up....different cake...possibly layers?


----------



## agp

Untitled by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## jamaster14

agp said:


> Untitled by hunteryves, on Flickr



yum.


----------



## CoqaVin

what is the picture of the link is broken?


----------



## Sherski

Lining up them lil doggies for the charcoal fire.


----------



## Von blewitt

Steak



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chefcomesback

Von blewitt said:


> Steak
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Mb7+? Huw




Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Bill13

That steak has some ridiculous marbling. Must be a Wagyu beef, Kobe maybe?


----------



## cclin

my first try Lemon Honey Madeleines, I used Trehalose instead of sugar & used 40% oliver oil/60% butter instead 100% butter. the result is quite nice...crispy outside & very fluffy inside!! reduced about 30% of sweetness & 25% of fat


----------



## CoqaVin

nice I am always searching for alternative to standard sugar


----------



## Sherski

DAMN! those look GOOOOOODD!!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nothing beats a good BBQ with a few friends and good beer.
A friend chef of mine hook me up with 5kg sirloin steak so i ask a few friends over to help me eat  we only cosumed about 1,5kg so plenty left to make more epic bbq's with 

Made a thick glaze for the sirloin and served it with homemade galic bread,halloumi and some green stuff. everything on the grill. i like to keep it simple while i drink my beer


----------



## chefcomesback

Glacier 51 toothfish (aka Chilean seabass ) leaving the kitchen , served with basil salsa verde and ratatouille


Nigella seed crusted lamb loin with celeriac and fresh peas 





Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## CoqaVin

that lamb looks pretty much perfectly cooked, did you sous vide it first?


----------



## steelcity

Mr.Magnus said:


> Nothing beats a good BBQ with a few friends and good beer.
> A friend chef of mine hook me up with 5kg sirloin steak so i ask a few friends over to help me eat  we only cosumed about 1,5kg so plenty left to make more epic bbq's with
> 
> Made a thick glaze for the sirloin and served it with homemade galic bread,halloumi and some green stuff. everything on the grill. i like to keep it simple while i drink my beer





That looks fantastic.


----------



## agp

Root Salad by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## chefcomesback

CoqaVin said:


> that lamb looks pretty much perfectly cooked, did you sous vide it first?



No , just we make sure it is rested properly before we fire it again an slice it


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## kodo

carrot sfomato with arugula & fennel salad


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Can I say it ... Gorgeous!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Three recents  sous vide short rib finished with demi / scallop & turbot with porchini sauce and mushies / grilled hangar steak with veal stock


----------



## kodo

cured local king salmon, house made crackers, shaved fennel creme france
duck confit, asparagus salad & saba
grill octopus butter beans and salsa verde
herring escabeche potato salad, pickled jalapeno & onion


----------



## agp

Braised beef, nori, pickled onion, kimchi, cucumber.




Noodles by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## stereo.pete

So many beautiful dishes, well played everyone!~


----------



## Scrap

My roommate bought a shark on a whim. Marinated it in sake and grilled off with asparagus. Also had a bit of leftover meat on the fin I simmered into a nice broth with a bit of tofu and wakame.


----------



## gunnerjohn

Nicely rubbed chicken with a beer up it's butt ready for the grill. More pics to come as the chicken is finished


----------



## mano

squid ink pasta


----------



## Mingooch

That shrimp looks yummy...so that will be served at the ECG right? LOL


----------



## tomsch

kodo said:


> cured local king salmon, house made crackers, shaved fennel creme france
> duck confit, asparagus salad & saba
> grill octopus butter beans and salsa verde
> herring escabeche potato salad, pickled jalapeno & onion



Just WOW!!!


----------



## rahimlee54

Lamb


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Lamb looks yummy but that Pain à l'Ancienne is killer! Beautiful just want to cut a slice and put some fresh churned beurre on it! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Scrap

Had several pounds of home made kimchi go a bit sour and the internet told me to make stew. Probably the best outcome I've had from listening to the internet.


----------



## agp

Tricolore by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## jvanis

Great pic agp! Simple yet my stomach growled just looking at it


----------



## agp

Italian Food by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## bear1889

agp said:


> Italian Food by hunteryves, on Flickr



Excellent picture, what did you use? Settings?


----------



## agp

People always think it's the camera and not the photographer! :happymug: I used a Fuji X-T1. I also use a Fuji Finepix J10 to shoot. Some of the photos in my Flickr from Asia are shot with the J10.


----------



## cilucia

Wow, the food porn in this thread is incredible! 

I'm just making soup tonight in the Vitamix. A bit of a surprise... I roasted some cauliflower and onions, toasted some spices (corriander, cumin, mustard seeds), homemade chicken broth, some leftover tomato sauce, lots of cilantro. *crosses fingers* Always a gamble considering DH is sick of my soup experiments, hope he eats it!


----------



## brianh

Chili with cornbread.


----------



## rahimlee54

138 Degree Tenderloin. Apple, duckfat, and rub. Maple Dijon Glaze, risotto, braised cabbage and leeks.


----------



## erickso1

Char Sui. Sliced it thin and put it in a tortilla with jalapenos, pickled daikon and carrots, cilantro and some kewpie. From our workplace cookout a week ago.


----------



## easy13

July 4th weekend, time off from work kitchen, hit the farm up & did some cooking for the fam

*"Coconut Shrimp" - Grilled Citrus Marinated Jumbo Shrimp/Whipped Coriander Tofu/ Toasted Coconut/ Roast Chili Relish*




[/URL][/IMG]


*Vietnamese Style Grilled Skirt Steak Salad, utensils hand carved by my lady *


----------



## erickso1

Forgot to add this that I did over the weekend. 

Corn cookie crust, strawberry ice cream pie.


----------



## rami_m

easy13 said:


> July 4th weekend, time off from work kitchen, hit the farm up & did some cooking for the fam
> 
> *"Coconut Shrimp" - Grilled Citrus Marinated Jumbo Shrimp/Whipped Coriander Tofu/ Toasted Coconut/ Roast Chili Relish*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> *Vietnamese Style Grilled Skirt Steak Salad, utensils hand carved by my lady *


Can you please adopt me !!!

Yum


----------



## daveb

Some easy 4th of July Q.


----------



## CoqaVin

erickso1 said:


> Forgot to add this that I did over the weekend.
> 
> Corn cookie crust, strawberry ice cream pie.



that pie looks good, Strawberry looks awesome, but me being a chef I am always thinking of ways to tweak things, may some keffir lime leaves? or micro lime or something of the sort that's all


----------



## erickso1

That's a good idea CoqaVin. It was my first attempt at both the corn cookies and a pie (of any sort) so I kept it by the book. Not being a chef, while doing something new, I'm not thinking about other things that might go with it. I'm usually thinking "don't screw it up, don't screw it up. God I hope it tastes good. Please taste good".


----------



## kodo

No work right now, new gig starts on the 25th pending inspection.
Deiced to test out pizza dough recipes.


----------



## erickso1

This weekend I got to really get to it with my new Forgecraft Utility and Ontario butcher knife (I'm waiting on a new chef knife). Things I relearned, a) a sharp knife just feels great when slicing, dicing and chopping, b) sharp knifes cut human fingers very quickly, barely hurt at all and bleed quickly and profusely.  That being said, here's the corn chowder and corn cookies I made Sunday.


----------



## Namaxy

Made porchetta using a small whole pig roasted on a spit. Boned the pig, stuffed with herbs, home made sausage and pork tenderloins. The result was delicious, but to be honest I think I'll stick to making it with with a whole belly. The end result was essentially the same except we had some ham and shoulder meat in addition to the porchetta. Other than visually, I'm not sure the whole pig added much.


----------



## chefcomesback

Christmas in July at work , Wagyu sirloin on the menu





Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## HHH Knives

chefcomesback said:


> Christmas in July at work , Wagyu sirloin on the menu
> 
> View attachment 24150
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum




Oh my., They look awesome!


----------



## chefcomesback

HHH Knives said:


> Oh my., They look awesome!



I got to sit and take a part of the dinner Randy , they tasted awesome too 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## erickso1

After seeing some of the great things on here I decided to cook something I'd seen posted. No knead bread Being as I love bread, but have never made it, I decided to bake bread. Using the no knead recipe posted in this thread I gathered the ingredients yesterday morning, bought a large Lodge dutch oven and got to work. Mixed it all together around 10:30 yesterday and let it rise for 18 hours. At 4:30 this morning I rolled it out onto a floured board, let it rest 15 minutes, then shaped into a ball and covered in a towel, where it rested for 2 hours. Preheated over and dutch over at 450 degrees. Then place the dough in the dutch and backed covered for 30 minutes, removed the lid and baked for another 15. The end result is below. Had it hot from the over with butter and little strawberry jam. Insides are moist and soft, crust is very crunchy. Taste has a slight wang to it which is really nice. I think it would make a wonderful soup bread. I also really like a bread where the crust separates from the inside very easily, providing crust for dunking. This one does it very nicely. 

Initial mix.





Hot out of the oven.


----------



## brianh

Nothing fancy. Turkey meatballs with minced sautéed cremini, onions, parm, basil, etc. rolled in panko and oven baked. San Marzano sauce with veges, rosemary, thyme, and basil. Soup is another try at one of my favorite things, peruvian cilantro chicken.


----------



## daveb

I did a chicken and a seafood paella for a food group I belong to here in Tampa. Had a ringer helping me, a friend is a retired _Garde Manger _from one of the Orlando attractions and he did the final composition. Did not suck. (Pictures are another story)


----------



## stereo.pete

Dave, I love it!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Tremendous cooking David! I wonder how much each weighed?


----------



## erickso1

Attempt number two at the no knead bread. I cut the salt back by a smidge and cut the water back by a smidge (probably 1/8 cup max). First rise was 18 hrs, 2nd was 1.5 hours (instead if two). This one had more over rise and I was able to shape it better. All in all an improvement. I'll make more tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks fantastic Nick Wonderful crum, I have not been as successful with my no knead.


----------



## apicius9

I am sure it could be improved, somehow, but between the simplicity of making it and the great outcome - what is better than fresh bread? - the no knead bread is one the greatest things since... aaehh ... sliced bread?  It's worth making it just for the aroma in the kitchen. I like mine a little denser, so I use about 30% whole wheat and 10% rye flower in mine. 

Stefan


----------



## erickso1

Finished my first ever Canadian bacon. Bought a 5.75 lb pork loin, trimmed it, and put it into a brine from the internet on Sunday. Luckily my grocery store carries pink salt #1 in bulk. Directions called for a 3-5 day brine. Perfect! Wife had c-section Monday morning for baby boy 2, hospital discharged us wed, so Friday might was day #5. I have a smoker but didn't want to go through all the steps needed to get it going. So, cranked up the left burner on the genesis, put two water pans in, put a chunk of apple wood on the left flavorizer bars and put the pork on the right grate. Took a bit to get the temp right, but smoked for three hours until internal temp of 140. Pulled, rested, and tried. It was awesome. Wife even said it was probably the best thing I've ever made.


----------



## daveb

erickso1 said:


> Wife even said it was probably the best thing I've ever made.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Except of course that baby boy. Congrats! You are allowed to brag a little here and show pics.
> 
> And the Canadian bacon looks great. I like brining and smoking all manner of things but had not thought about this.


----------



## erickso1

Thanks Dave. I'm 5'11" 200 lbs, wife is 5'6" 125 sans baby. I have dark brown hair ( half norweigen ) she has light brown hair, English heritage. He can out 9 lbs 4 ozs, blonde/reddish hair. Talk about in expected. But so far he is a very chill kid.


----------



## Mrmnms

Food and knives look great. Your son looks magnificent. Congratulations to you .


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Great work nick and the ham looks good to


----------



## Mrmnms

Corn fritters for breakfast this am.View attachment 24386


----------



## erickso1

Made a simple marinade for a boneless leg of lamb. Broke the leg down into it's muscles (4 parts) Set them in a marinade of garlic, rosemary and olive oil. Let it sit for 4-5 hours, grill, flipping pretty often until internal is around 140. Let it rest, slice thin, have with tzatziki, asparagus, pita. Pretty good and pretty easy.


----------



## apicius9

Congratulations on both, the baby and the perfectly cooked lamb 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

I made this the other day.I make lasagna about once every three years or so. I either make this one or a Wild Boar, Portabello and goat cheese lasagna. This time I made a Free range, grass fed bison lasagna. I made the noodles, the buffalo mozzarella and the buffalo ricotta. The ricotta was seasoned with fresh arugula, sea salt, black pepper, nutmeg and a bit of olive oil. The Bison was cooked with smoked paprika, red chili flakes , garlic, onions, black pepper, fresh oregano and thyme. I also added some heirloom tomatoes and homemade tomato paste. I browned it and then added a nice bottle of 
Brunello di Montalcino 2007 Tenute Silvio Nardi and some fresh cream. I brought it all to a simmer and cooked it down until the liquid was reduced by half. I began to build my layers and then finished with the homemade buffalo mozzarella and topped off with Grana Padano . I baked it in a 350 degree oven for 1 hour covered and then turned the oven up to 425 for 15 minutes uncovered to brown. Let sit for 45 minutes to and hour to set. Then slice. It will still be plenty hot. serve with a little tomato sauce and a salad if you want.


----------



## sachem allison

And you end up with 15 layers of goodness.


----------



## sachem allison

Actually, 18 layers. I forgot I had some homemade pancetta in there also


----------



## Von blewitt

That looks delicious Son!!! I just had lunch and now I'm hungry again!


----------



## erickso1

That looks amazing. 

Last time my wife made lasagna she layered it all up, cooked it and upon serving it realized she forgot the noodles.


----------



## easy13

Trying to use sumer ingredients while I still can - 

Classic Watermelon & Feta Salad - Goats milk Feta, Kalamata, Chilies, Mint, Scallion, Olive Oil 




[/URL][/IMG]

Pan Roast Bass/Fresh Corn Cake/Smoked Tomato Jam/Scape Pistou/Micro Mustard Greens


----------



## Namaxy

Son - that lasagna looks fantastic!

Easy - nice work. I make a similar salad minus the olives but add tomatoes. I like the chili idea too.


----------



## Mrmnms

sachem allison said:


> And you end up with 15 layers of goodness.


looks killer Son. If you make it again any time soon , I'm coming in.


----------



## erickso1

Made yellow broth and no knead bread. Lightly smoked a pork tenderloin with apple wood. Slice and had on the bread with pickles, tomatoes and a cilantro jalapeno sauce. In full disclosure, I only made the yellow broth, bread and smoked the tenderloin.  

Yellow broth is one of my favorite soups out of the Soup Bible cook book and the no knead bread had much more oven spring this time which I enjoyed.


----------



## erickso1

Made no knead bread. This time I let it rise 24 hrs, then threw it in the fridge for 5 days. Pulled it and normal procedure after that. Turned out great. Bit more flavor. 

Also, since I post a lot of bread, I also started this 6+ lb pork belly on its way to bacon town.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice crumb Erick!


----------



## Mrmnms

+1. Looks outstanding.


----------



## chefcomesback

Went to fish market and grabbed this NZ turbot , it is right next to a 270 shig gyuto for a size comparison 



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## OutofTen

Have to love our local produce. If I could have snapped a photo of our fish delivery today, the kind of thing that makes your love your job all the way from prep through cooking it come service.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Bread is awesome but really, really looking forward to shots of the bacon


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Had a hankerin' for some Jerk the other day ... bone in thighs / 2 days in mango + ground yellow habaneros + yummy stuff + smoke + XL BGE = jamaica mannnnnn ... do love the carib when it's nice and hot ...


----------



## mistascoopa

Smoke + meat = heaven

Haven't had time to give my Weber any use this summer, but will this weekend.


----------



## erickso1

Continuation of the bacon experiment. Cured with kosher salt, pink salt, coriander, black pepper, juniper berries and maple syrup. Was in the fridge for 6 days with daily flips. Pulled it out Friday afternoon, washed it off, placed on rack and back in the fridge for 24 hours. Saturday morning I got the Rocky Mountain smoker going. 2.25 hours at 215 with applewood smoke. Internal temp hit 150. I pulled it, let it cool until dinner. Baked off a loaf of no knead that had been in the fridge for 5 days. Sliced up some farmers market tomatoes, romaine lettuce, mayo and we enjoyed some BLT's for dinner. I didn't get pics of the sandwiches, but did the bacon and bread. Bacon was delish.


----------



## Zwiefel

Excellent work!


----------



## daveb

Labor Day is 2morrow. The last (supposed to be) cookout of the year. I'm doiing Goats, Pigs, and Yardbirds. Have delegated sides, fingers crossed.

3# of goat - just because I wanted to try it and wanted to SV. It's in now for a 24 hr. bath.













Dennis bait. Doing 2 shoulders cause it's even better leftover. Will go in to smoker around 10 this evening.






Yard birds brining per Keller. 






Sausages, to include venison, Italian, Smoked, are thawing.

More to follow.


----------



## Zwiefel

Looks great Dave! Anything in the bag with the goat?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Awesome - thx for the Piggie follow up and that bread is sensational ...


----------



## steelcity

I think you and I need to start hanging out.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love it Dave! Where can I get some of those 12qt containers?


----------



## daveb

I must have pissed off the BBQ gods. Prob the St Louis Ribs with Harrisa rub I did last week... 

The heating element in the Anova has crapped out. It started fine at 160 but now it only circulates the bath. Damn. Going to try a crock pot save but goat may be off the menu.

My good thermometer stopped working when I turned on smoker. I've a backup but don't trust it. But pig is on, smoking away.

Birds are out of brine and drying uncovered in fridge. Typically they take 3 hrs so 2morrow should be easy day.

Did I mention the Anova?

@ Pete. I buy "stuff" at Webrestaurant or Wassertom, comparing prices and shipping costs. Cambro and Carlisle both make quality containers (I think they're the same company now) - pick one - lids are not interchangeable. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cambro-12sfscw-12-qt-square-food-storage-container/21412SFSCW.html

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/car...are-carlisle-storplus-container/27110724.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nick sounds like a quality sandwich. You're definitely a busy baker. Might consider picking up a 1/4 carbon steel sheet for your oven. It releases heat much quicker than a baking stone having significant higher thermal capacity. 

After I smoke bellys I'll wash the outside off with cold water and press the bacon under something heavy and chill. Pressing it will create a more uniform shape when sliced but more importantly you'll squeeze the excess water out if it. Look into Sodium Erythrobate



Dave nice layout. Anova huh? Few things more frustrating than specialized tools failing when needed. I'm a big fan of Cambro too. Wide mouth ball jars, Cambro and SV bags covers pretty much my storage devices. 

Back to the food. 

I pulled a marinated/smoked/braised a Chuck roast with grilled onions and hoarse radish sauce. 

Ever heard of Malcolm. I like him and his recipes. 

[video=youtube_share;I_zEIvPjQuo]http://youtu.be/I_zEIvPjQuo[/video]

Going to do some ribs tonight. Dave bounce me your Harissa recipe when you get a chance. I'll see if I can't improve if. HA


----------



## erickso1

Dave that sounds/looks awesome. I've been meaning to try goat at some point since it is widely available down here. Add it to the list!

Dennis, thanks for the tips. I've looked into the carbon sheets. I just wanted to make sure I would be using them somewhat consistently before purchasing. Seeing as my wife and youngins like the bread I guess it will make sense. I hadn't thought of pressing the bacon after smoking, but it is something I'll do next time. I was mostly just staring at it on the counter, happy that I'd actually created...well, bacon. I also looked into the Sodium you mentioned. Sounds interesting and something I'll keep in mind. 

Things are going to be cooling off here in TX shortly, so that is when the smoker gets going. I've got some ideas of what I want to do next.


----------



## Pcol2000

My Labor Day weekend food adventure. Sous vide choice ribs finished off with wild rice and veggies. Still figuring out my preference for time and temp with the anova, but coming from a Texas / brisket smoking family, I feel like sv cooking is just teaching me more and more about how meat reacts to heat.


----------



## easy13

Lamb Shank w/ Minty Pea Orzo, Citrus Labneh, Fennel Compote & Verbena Pesto 

Old Nogent too 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brianh

Anyone else addicted to currywursts? I had no idea they existed or were popular until last week so I made my own (aside from using Brooklyn Bangers brand brats which were OK).


----------



## stereo.pete

brianh said:


> Anyone else addicted to currywursts? I had no idea they existed or were popular until last week so I made my own (aside from using Brooklyn Bangers brand brats which were OK).
> 
> View attachment 24672



I love it!


----------



## brianh

It sounds disgusting, basically ketchup and curry, and I HATE ketchup like poison. Ketchup is my kryptonite. But man is this stuff good when made from scratch.


----------



## bear1889

Recipe??


----------



## brianh

This is the basic recipe, though I would use a little less sugar, add some garlic to the onions for last minute, extra smoked paprika. http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Currywurst-Sauce

It's pretty addicting.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Understand +1 to bianh but also a disclaimer as he says when I have lived in Germany it's pretty wonderful and "ketchup" when made (from scratch) is actually pretty damn nice! Add some Garam Marsala or Madras probably pretty spectactualar ....


brianh said:


> It sounds disgusting, basically ketchup and curry, and I HATE ketchup like poison. Ketchup is my kryptonite. But man is this stuff good when made from scratch.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I to say that I have lived in Germany not to infer he has ... sorry 



MontezumaBoy said:


> Understand +1 to bianh but also a disclaimer as he says when I have lived in Germany it's pretty wonderful and "ketchup" when made (from scratch) is actually pretty damn nice! Add some Garam Marsala or Madras probably pretty spectactualar ....


----------



## apicius9

Not sure understand now who has and who hasn't lived in Germany, but I sure did.  This is a very simple snack and if they in fact do make their own sauce (you can also just buy curry ketchup), it's quite good. IMHO beats hot dogs out of questionable water, overcooked beef patties between squishy buns, or - heaven help us - 'cheese' nachos...

Stefan


----------



## rami_m

Sorry for bad photo, people got into it before i had a chance to photograph


----------



## Mute-on

Very clever. I like it!

Nice one, Rami


----------



## dream816

brianh said:


> Anyone else addicted to currywursts? I had no idea they existed or were popular until last week so I made my own (aside from using Brooklyn Bangers brand brats which were OK).
> 
> View attachment 24672



This looks absolutely delicious!!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sorry Stefan,

Very long day when I wrote the original reply!

I have lived in Germany - Berlin and Munich only .... I was just trying to say (poorly after I re-read my two posts) that I have eaten this but only IN GERMANY and the "ketchup" is quite different!

TjA



apicius9 said:


> Not sure understand now who has and who hasn't lived in Germany, but I sure did.  This is a very simple snack and if they in fact do make their own sauce (you can also just buy curry ketchup), it's quite good. IMHO beats hot dogs out of questionable water, overcooked beef patties between squishy buns, or - heaven help us - 'cheese' nachos...
> 
> Stefan


----------



## 29palms

Veal and beef neck bones cooked with leek mira poix, red wine, water and simmered till they gave up the goods, strain off the veg then cook some more. I love that sucking sound when you pull a neck bone out. I refreshed some dried shrooms and strained that liquid into the jello. Next step is to caramelize some onion and mushrooms and ladle some stock over, bake and serve.


----------



## agp




----------



## agp




----------



## dream816

Some of the traditional sushi that I make as part of private dinning assignments. It is really fun making them. Produce is shipped twice a week if required from Tsukiji market.

Fresh uni (sea urchin) from Hokkaido





Gungan (battleship) style uni sushi 





Madai sushi (Japanese sea bream) - served with fresh wasabi, hojiso, sea salt, sudachi





Aburi (blow-torched otoro (tuna belly) sushi - served with fresh wasabi, Tousa souyu (home made soya sauce with bonito flakes, aged for 40 days), sudachi


----------



## Von blewitt

People keep dropping off their unwanted lemons and grapefruits, since we always have egg whites hanging around, I thought I'd try some grapefruit & meringue eclairs.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Roger

My usual breakfast, fresh home made bread with butter, 3 eggs, I juice the oranges, then blend the juice with the kiwi and banana into a smoothie with my bamix witch I recently sharpened.


----------



## Lizzardborn

The bread crumb looks amazing.


----------



## Roger

Hey much thanks  That's high hydration, low yeast, cold fermented dough, baked at high temperature and humidity level.

I like to make pizza from that same dough too. It's more than 85% hydration. (85g+ of water for 100g of flour) so it's a challenge to handle, but very rewarding, big fat holes, tender inside and crunchy outside.


----------



## brianh

Was a'ight. Pepper crusted fillet mignon alla Thomas Keller with horseradish cream sauce and frizzled onions; potato, parsnip, roasted garlic mash; roasted asparagus; and sweet pea shoots. I went a little overboard on the peppercorns.


----------



## stereo.pete

Looks beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brianh

Means a lot coming from you, Pete! I'm still a n00b. Thank you.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful Brianh - Mr. K would be proud I'm sure! Did you tone down the peppercorns in oil or go straight to the meat? I've done it both ways and I can't say one is better than the other just have to love that peppercorn flavor ... yummy!


----------



## brianh

Thank you! I did tone down the peppercorns but I will next time not use as many, crush finer, or maybe steep in the oil already crushed. I'm sure it's something I did and not the recipe.


----------



## brianh

Really loving my Debuyer, if I may add.


----------



## dream816

pepper crusted filet mignon looked really good!! :hungry:


----------



## daveb

We had a guest chef at my hobby/job tonight and I got to be "hey boy".

Gazpacho?







Lots of Gazpacho






Squash blossoms stuffed w lobster risotto, tempura fried over lobster with cream sauce. (Might be the best thing I've ever put in my mouth)







PORK BELLY on a potato cake, poached egg on brioche round.


----------



## brianh

Wow.


----------



## stereo.pete

Dave, it looks like you got down and dirty with that cookery, everything looks delicious!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Wow - incredible food / all looks amazing but I'm not sure of the last quote here ... not judging or anything :justkidding: ...


daveb said:


> (Might be the best thing I've ever put in my mouth)



That squash blossom and pork belly looks like it is to die for though ....

Thx for sharing, TjA


----------



## CoqaVin

Love me some zucchini blossoms


----------



## brianh

April Bloomfield's potato and rosemary strings with lemon salt. Oh and strip steak with chimichurri.


----------



## stereo.pete

Very nice Brian!


----------



## brianh

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Karnstein

We made this one some days ago... It's called "Doeppekooche" (german idiom for Potato cake), a German traditional poor-people dish. Main ingredients are potatoes, eggs, onion and bacon... some people like to add Mettwurst sausage to the potato batter, but we stick with just some bacon stripes on top and underneath and serve with apple sauce and salad. It's nothing fancy, but one of my family's big all time favorite dishes.


----------



## erickso1

Karnstein, that looks delicious. I'm always looking for new meals, and new things the kids might like. You happen to have a recipe for it?


----------



## Karnstein

Sure, it's pretty easy... 

*Ingredients for a 3-4 person dinner:* 

~4.5-5 pound waxy potatoes
3 eggs
1 white or yellow onion
potato flour
salt, pepper
oil
a package of bacon slices (or two...depending how much bacon you like on top&below the "cake")
cast iron dutch oven/pot/braiser... cast iron works better in my opinion than a stoneware or metal gratin dish

*Steps:*

1. Peel the potatoes... then grate them finely. Place a kitchen sieve in a bowl and put the potatos in the sieve. When most of the fluid has drained, dish it but keep the starch that sits right at the bottom of the bowl. 
2. Throw the grated potatoes in the bowl, add the eggs and enough potato flour until you get a good consistency. Add salt&paper...
3. finely dice the onion and mix them with the potato batter. 
4. Coat the bottom and the walls of your cast iron cookware with oil, then add half of the bacon slices. 
5. Carefully pour the potato batter into the cookware. Add the remaining bacon on top of it and coat it with oil
6. At that point you're pretty much finished... all that is left is 75+ minutes in the oven at ~200° Celcius until the bacon is crisp and the top of the potato cake has a nice golden-brown color... 

If you and your kids are bacon or sausage lovers, you can always alter the recipe by mixing some bacon or smoked sausages into the batter.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Dave Tempura fried squash blossoms stuffed lobster risotto over lobster crème sauce. Looks and sounds awesome.:hungry:


----------



## apicius9

Hi Karnstein, very nice ! In Mittelhessen we call it Dulges - and it definitely needs Mettwurst  Traditionally this was often made in the village baking house after baking bread, making use of the heated oven. 

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog

A snack for the boys. Beef ribs.


----------



## easy13

Been meaning to work on this dish for a while, finally got a chance, worked out really well : Breakfast Congee - Maple Pork Belly/Dashi Braised Cranberry/Runny Egg/Fried Shallot/Roasted Peanut/Scallion 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schanop

easy13 said:


> Been meaning to work on this dish for a while, finally got a chance, worked out really well : Breakfast Congee - Maple Pork Belly/Dashi Braised Cranberry/Runny Egg/Fried Shallot/Roasted Peanut/Scallion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



My kind of comfort food. Very nice.


----------



## Salty dog

Tis the season....... Crown Roast of Pork........Old School.


----------



## steeley

What no paper frills .
place i worked a looooong time ago we had to make them.


----------



## Salty dog

steeley said:


> What no paper frills .
> place i worked a looooong time ago we had to make them.



LOL, actually considered it for a second. I know how to make them but FTS. They busted my culo as it was.


----------



## Chuckles

That looks great Salty.


----------



## JeffG

Marinated pork tenderloin with asparagus and scalloped taters.







"C:\Documents and Settings\Jeff\My Documents\Downloads\1214141709_resized.jpg"

hope the images show up


----------



## apicius9

Love the crown roast, Salty. I always think there are too many cooks out there who play around with molecular stuff and fancy combinations but couldn't make a decent omelette, let alone a classic like this. 

Stefan


----------



## brianh

Beef wellington with red wine shallot sauce for Christmas dinner; my favorite rosemary, roasted garlic, parsnip, potato mash; thyme roasted baby carrots. 

It was rare-med/rare and delicious.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Brian looks fantastic. Nice color on the meat, tight crust and you didn't stack everything up in a tower. Good for you. That's a fun dish to cook. Did you do the beef sous vide?


----------



## brianh

Thank you! No, didn't sous vide, just about 40 minutes in the oven at 400 or so.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just made this! Mussels with a Spanish influenced vinaigrette!


----------



## brianh

That's beautiful, Pete!


----------



## apicius9

Not a big mussels fan, but they do look great. But the Wellington looks stunning. Never had a chance to try my hand on the classic preparation, it's on my list. 

Stefan


----------



## brianh

Shredded beef tamales. I used ancho, pasilla, and mulato chiles with onions, garlic, and honey to coat the beef and to make the sauce.


----------



## Mrmnms

Nice Brian! Great colors. Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## stereo.pete

Well played Brian!


----------



## James

Just some scallops with an orange tarragon vinaigrette


----------



## ShadowyFox

Just a delicious looking plate is more like it, James.


----------



## dbesed

During the weekend i and my girlfriend made homemade tagliatelle with bolognese sauce 











The receip is on her blog:

http://simplyfino.wordpress.com/201...ako-tagliatelle-with-bolognese-sauce/#english

I hope that the image size is not to big


----------



## chinacats

Looks excellent! What's the knife?


----------



## dbesed

Thanks. The knife is just a Tojiro dp that i polished with automotive sandpaper (2000 grit). But the polish looks match better on photo than in reality


----------



## Salty dog

No comment.


----------



## Chuckles

That is exactly what I want to eat most of the time.


----------



## CoqaVin

steak and fries the meal of a REAL MAN! LOL


----------



## Reede

Inspired by Salty's pic:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The thing I like best about Saltys dish of steak and fries is the side of fat. I case you eating light that night, he give you the option. Smart Chef


----------



## Godslayer

Salty dog said:


> No comment.



Are you a wizard? :scared4: That looks amazing:knife:


----------



## Salty dog

Norwegian Skrei (Cod) wrapped in spruce paper with fresh dill, leeks and buttah.


----------



## TurdMuffin

Crappy lighting/cell phone picture but spaghetti alla carbonara with a pair of poached eggs on top. About 3/4 of the way through I was surprised how filling it was, then I realied I was eating 4.5 eggs.


----------



## krx927

dbesed said:


> During the weekend i and my girlfriend made homemade tagliatelle with bolognese sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The receip is on her blog:
> 
> http://simplyfino.wordpress.com/201...ako-tagliatelle-with-bolognese-sauce/#english
> 
> I hope that the image size is not to big




Where is the sauce? I put at least 5 times as much on my pasta


----------



## krx927

Salty dog said:


> No comment.





Reede said:


> Inspired by Salty's pic:





Mucho Bocho said:


> The thing I like best about Saltys dish of steak and fries is the side of fat. I case you eating light that night, he give you the option. Smart Chef



That really looks nice!


----------



## larrybard

Salty dog said:


> No comment.



If I were on death row I think I would be happy with that as my last meal (provided there was also a bit of bread for the marrow).


----------



## chiffonodd

Amateur night over here . . . 






My attempt at seared scallops with truffle parmesan fondue and microgreens. This was inspired by (read: shamelessly copied from) a meal at one of my favorite restaurants in PDX. Plating could probably use some work 

Those sort of wilted things on the side were broiled asparagus that I tried to prep first by peeling, blanching, and shocking. They didn't hold up too well. I tried broiling them as an alternative to grilling but I think they were too skinny to handle being both blanched and put under the broiler. 

Critiques welcome . . .


----------



## stereo.pete

What type of pan did you use to sear the scallops? Sear looks a bit light, but I'm sure everything was delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chiffonodd

stereo.pete said:


> What type of pan did you use to sear the scallops? Sear looks a bit light, but I'm sure everything was delicious, thanks for sharing!



Thanks! It was an all-clad stainless series 12" fry pan. I used safflower oil and there were 8 scallops in the pan (I bought 10 of them, which came in at about .8 pounds, so not quite U10).

I pat dried the scallops before cooking and seasoned just before searing with s&p and a little bit of sugar, which according to America's Test Kitchen can help kickstart carmelization/browning (I am not 100% sold on this bc I thought browning involved amino acids rather than sugars - so I can see how this trick could aid in carmelized onions but am not sure how it would catalyze browning of protein).

I am having trouble getting a really good sear with the all-clad. The sales rep told me to be very careful about heating it above medium, because it can cause warping. But folks here told me that was silly. This time, I preheated the pan for a few minutes at med low, then up to medium until a drop of water danced. Then I added 1 tbsp of safflower oil, turned the stove top (gas range) up to medium high and waited until I saw light wisps of smoke.

Then I put in the scallops and let them sear for two minutes, then flipped them and turned off the heat, leaving them in the pan for another 30 seconds.

Thoughts? One thing I noticed is that as the oil heated, it tended to pool away from the center of the pan. I tried to shake the pan gently to redistribute - but the scallops that ended up in areas of the pan with more oil tended to sear better.

Anyway this was a first attempt at this dish so I would love suggestions!


----------



## TurdMuffin

If you dont want to heat the pan too high use something else. youd probably get a better sear from a nonstick you heat the balls off of than a med all clad. If you want a good sear you gotta have the heat.... if youre only heating to medlow or med itll be hard to sear anything 

Also for the browning thing...the sugar will provide browning via caramelization which is different than the maillard reaction which involves preotein so its like a double whammy to get that brown crust


----------



## jeff1

Lamb shoulder 9 hours into a cook on the offset smoker.


----------



## mikemac

1). What about clarified butter/ghee instead of safflower...?
2).preheat the pan on MED longer....warping is more a product of rapid heating / cooling. The temperature of a med flalme is the same as a hi flame, it's just how much flame is being applied to the pan. Plus - if the pan warps....bettter to know now.




chiffonodd said:


> Thanks! It was an all-clad stainless series 12" fry pan. I used safflower oil ...
> I am having trouble getting a really good sear with the all-clad. The sales rep told me to be very careful about heating it above medium, because it can cause warping....I preheated the pan for a few minutes at med low, then up to medium until a drop of water danced. ...
> Anyway this was a first attempt at this dish so I would love suggestions!


----------



## chiffonodd

mikemac said:


> 1). What about clarified butter/ghee instead of safflower...?
> 2).preheat the pan on MED longer....warping is more a product of rapid heating / cooling. The temperature of a med flalme is the same as a hi flame, it's just how much flame is being applied to the pan. Plus - if the pan warps....bettter to know now.



Thanks I'm making it again tonight so will try your suggestions.


----------



## erickso1

Made char sui tonight. Bout 4 lbs worth. Should go well with rice and farmers market eggs I got today. Or with the daikon, carrots and cucumbers for a bahn mi.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

some food tonight. mostly for my wife, as i find it too rich for the most part.

started with a simple fennel slaw.
then grilled salmon heads.


----------



## schanop

Nice grilled fish head there.


----------



## rahimlee54

Short ribs and grits. This was a trial, need mrore meat next go around .


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chef Steps 104 degree Salmon

I'm a big fan of the guys over at Chef Steps. Most recently I've been working on plating and technique. Took their online course on Plating and 104 Salmon was the example. The recipe was fun and delicious but like I said, I've got a long way to go. 

http://www.chefsteps.com/activities/salmon-104-f


----------



## jackslimpson

Chicken Ballotine:

Boned, a' la Jacques Pepin, stuffed with spinach, mushrooms, and fontina.




Trussed




On the Kamado Joe, oak lump charcoal, about 425 degrees for about 45 min.




Cross section. It was very tender and juicy. I might have carved too soon, though it rested about 30 min.




Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Mrmnms

Gorgeous plating on the salmon Mucho . The ballotine looks spot on Jack.


----------



## wellminded1

jackslimpson said:


> Chicken Ballotine:
> 
> Boned, a' la Jacques Pepin, stuffed with spinach, mushrooms, and fontina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trussed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Kamado Joe, oak lump charcoal, about 425 degrees for about 45 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross section. It was very tender and juicy. I might have carved too soon, though it rested about 30 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack



That looks awesome, great job. How do you find that grill? I am thinking about buying one for the summer.


----------



## jackslimpson

wellminded1 said:


> That looks awesome, great job. How do you find that grill? I am thinking about buying one for the summer.



A friend found it at a Costco, part of a scratch and dent sale. I am proud to say I got it for $300. The scratch, the only flaw, was on the bamboo of a flip up side shelf. It's very much like the Big Green Egg. Mine is Red, which looks better where I have it in my back yard. My friend performs miracles with his Egg, and has been begging me to get one for a few years. The deal on the Kamado Joe was just too good to pass up. The temperature control is amazing, high and low. I am done forever with gas grills and briquettes. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## chefcomesback

A dish of
Potatoes , peas and carrots :
Purple potato gnocchi , pea purée and tendrils , glazed carrots and thyme foam



Pumpkin agnolotti , pumpkin purée , sage beurre noisette and pumpkin seed




Roasted and dehydrated heirloom beets , beetroot soil, raspberries and celeriac cream


----------



## chiffonodd

chefcomesback said:


> A dish of
> Potatoes , peas and carrots :
> Purple potato gnocchi , pea purée and tendrils , glazed carrots and thyme foam
> View attachment 26922



Amazing!


----------



## Salty dog

Tomorrow's Project.


----------



## ptolemy

Salty dog said:


> Tomorrow's Project.



yum, yum


----------



## Cashn

What I've done the past week.

Simple bagels to go with some salmon I cured, nothin fancy but first time I've made them. 





Brisket and st. Louis ribs. Thinner end of the ribs got over smoked but I pulled the meat and chopped it up and added it to some salmon belly cakes for some smokiness.





And a big tub of Kim chi for my girlfriend, another first for me.


----------



## Namaxy

Get a spit and do this:

View attachment 26951


Obviously not in the cards this time of year - but still awesome to see anyone working a whole pig!


----------



## schanop

Simple dinner tonight, muscovy duck breast to go with clay pot rice with duck liver lap cheong, and a few other small things.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Some recents; bucket 'o chic soup for ill friends ...




Cajun style grilled shrimp w/ 'fake' grits and a medley ...




Celery root soup and croutons ...




Prep today for some sous vide halibut ...




Plated halibut over smoosh (aka cauliflower puree) with mixed baby sweet peppers & zucchini rings and a roasted tomatillo salsa verde ...


----------



## brianh

Lot of good looking stuff here!


----------



## lobby

beet risotto for dinner


----------



## chinacats

Ramen...


----------



## Salty dog

My style. Straight forward and as good as you can make it. Over and over and over.


----------



## Salty dog

and there's this.


----------



## chiffonodd

Pan seared and roasted split chicken breast with fennel. Skin turned out pretty good but the veggies leave something to be desired. Any tips??


----------



## DamageInc

Roasted pork loin, petit pois a la francaise.


----------



## _PixelNinja

Potato of my modest attempt at chirashidon:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

DamageInc said:


> Roasted pork loin, petit pois a la francaise.



Beautiful dish. I mean, beautiful dish.


----------



## DamageInc

Mucho Bocho said:


> Beautiful dish. I mean, beautiful dish.



Thanks and thanks. Smoked chunky duck sausages with blistered red bell pepper risotto. Basil leaves are really just for generic visual interest.


----------



## mark76

Salty dog said:


>



What's this, Salty? It looks like what the Germans call Eisbein. According to my dictionary that is ham hock in English, but I've got no idea what that means  .


----------



## mark76

Damage, thats truely classic French bistro style food. I must do that more...


----------



## DamageInc

Thank you very much. It's probably the style of food that I enjoy cooking the most. Simple, fun, quick, and yet incredibly satisfying.

About Salty's photograph, it doesn't really look like a ham hock. Trust me, I've cooked hundreds of ham hocks. Eisbein mit Sauerkraut is a staple in my home. It looks more like a t-bone steak with the tenderloin omitted. Bone in New-York Strip perhaps.


----------



## chiffonodd

Still working on searing and pan roasting various proteins. Here's chicken breast with a white wine pan sauce and sautéed broccolini.


----------



## DamageInc

chiffonodd said:


> Still working on searing and pan roasting various proteins. Here's chicken breast with a white wine pan sauce and sautéed broccolini.



Looks good. I find that searing chicken breast in a hot skillet and leaving the skin side down when it goes into the oven leaves a very nice crispiness with very juicy meat. But for straight pan frying with no oven, I usually butterfly it to ensure even cooking.

This is braised pork cheeks with leeks, fried brussels sprouts, and danish asparagus potatoes. All vegetables were home grown in my garden. In hindsight I should have browned the sprouts more. Delicious nonetheless.
Sauce/braising liquid is white wine, chicken stock, creme fraiche, and herbs.






And of course, served with a nice danish stout.


----------



## chiffonodd

DamageInc said:


> Looks good. I find that searing chicken breast in a hot skillet and leaving the skin side down when it goes into the oven leaves a very nice crispiness with very juicy meat. But for straight pan frying with no oven, I usually butterfly it to ensure even cooking.
> 
> This is braised pork cheeks with leeks, fried brussels sprouts, and danish asparagus potatoes. All vegetables were home grown in my garden. In hindsight I should have browned the sprouts more. Delicious nonetheless.
> Sauce/braising liquid is white wine, chicken stock, creme fraiche, and herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, served with a nice danish stout.



I like the sound of danish asparagus potatoes  what does that entail?


----------



## DamageInc

After a quick translation it would seem that what us Danes call "asparagus potatoes" are called fingerling by everyone else. It's just the breed of tater.

They were just parboiled and roasted with garlic and herbs.


----------



## chiffonodd

Seared chicken with pan sauce attempt number 7. The challenge with learning to cook is that you want to try 23,000 different things. gotta force yourself into repetition so that you actually learn certain skills!


----------



## Cashn

To follow with the chicken theme





Airline breast with mashed cauliflower and pan lemon butter. Butchering could of been done better on this particular breast keeping more of the skin but it's the best crappy picture of the three I did. Fluorescent lighting sucks, even more so when it's under your cabinets.


----------



## DamageInc

To break the chicken theme... Calamari salad with toasted coconut and chili.






I wasn't really that good to be honest. Had added too much fish sauce and coriander. The squids were also too small and I should have purchased some that were larger. Coconut flakes were too thick and tough.


----------



## chiffonodd

One of my favorite spots in PDX is Teote, a self-described "Latin American street food experience." 

I decided that I was going to make an attempt at one of their chicken dishes, Smoky Pollo: "shredded chicken slow cooked in a smoky green chili, topped with cabbage salad, verde sauce, plantain sauce, queso fresco and cilantro."

Unfortunately, weeknight home cooking for amateurs/desk jockies like myself tends to involve a lot of compromise. It's hard to find the right balance between time and awesomeness. A lack of professional skill doesn't help. So I figured I'd save some time by using store bought components where I felt it was okay to . . . for example, slow-cooking the chicken in store bought salsa verde and a can of chipotle chiles en adobo. Then I reduced the juices from the crock pot to make a sauce. 

So tonight, after slow cooking the chicken last night, I diced up and roasted some yams, fried a couple bananas, prepped a few other veggies (cabbage, jalapeno), sliced some avocado, heated up some pinto beans (canned - another compromise), crumbled up some queso fresco, and chopped some cilantro. 

Toss it all together in a bowl and you've got, I have to say, a pretty tasty meal. 

So without further ado, let the pics begin . . . 

*Getting ready to dice some yams:*






*Roasted . . .okay, a little burned actually:*






*Prepping some other ingredients:*






*Fried bananas. They ain't pretty, but they're pretty tasty:*






*Makin that sauce. Not so verde, it turns out:*






*Final product! Not too shabby:*






Next time I'm going for the pork belly :hungry:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

yum!!!


----------



## daveb

I would eat that. But did you really substitute fried bananas for plantains?


----------



## chiffonodd

daveb said:


> I would eat that. But did you really substitute fried bananas for plantains?



Yes sadly :beatinghead: Just be happy I didn't sub morningstar chik'n or some other heathenous nonsense.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

back to my roots..did some Cantonese comfort food. shrimp w/lobster sauce..steamed chinese broc.


----------



## chiffonodd

boomchakabowwow said:


> back to my roots..did some Cantonese comfort food. shrimp w/lobster sauce..steamed chinese broc.



Looks awesome. Waiting to see something from all that turkey stock though!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

chiffonodd said:


> Looks awesome. Waiting to see something from all that turkey stock though!



hah..thanks!!

i'm thinking of making a risotto with some of that stock. Fresh corn is showing up at the Farmer's markets, so maybe a Corn risotto.


----------



## strumke

Stuffed piquillo peppers (home grown) over black bean puree:





Chocolate Chip Cake (Momofuku Milk Bar Recipe), unfortunately the photo is tiny:


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful food guys! I'm really digging that Milk Bar cake!

One of my favorite dishes to cook is Posole. I had a couple of friends over and we enjoyed this wonderful soup while sitting next to the fire pit. The weather was absolutely beautiful here in Chicago last night.


----------



## brianh

First cook with my Big Green Egg. Hickory smoked baby back ribs, chipotle potato salad, brown butter skillet corn bread.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

^^ excellent looking ribs!!! 

maiden voyage looks like a success!


----------



## chinacats

Agree, looks great but what got my attention is the chipotle potato salad.


----------



## brianh

Thanks  Have to admit the potato salad recipe is basically Mesa Grill's southwestern pot salad. I've seen various recipes, one calling for ancho powder, another chipotle in adobo. I do the latter. Cooked + sliced new potatoes with mayo, dijon, chipotle + adobo sauce, scallions, lime juice, garlic, sliced red onion, cilantro.


----------



## DamageInc

Pork roast (with crackling of course) on homebaked grilled ciabatta bun with cherrypickled red cabbage, elderflower-vinegar pickles, and homemade dijonnaise.


----------



## brianh

Hickory smoked pork shoulder, red cabbage slaw with pickled mustard seeds, orange-lime habanero pickled onions. It didn't suck.


----------



## chiffonodd

Spring farmer's market has arrived here in Seattle! 
















Chicken with morel pan sauce, parm garlic potatoes, asparagus.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I like the top-left corner of your cutting board :whistling:

I was reading about how to grow morels awhile ago and would really like to get into that


----------



## chiffonodd

tjangula said:


> I like the top-left corner of your cutting board :whistling:
> 
> I was reading about how to grow morels awhile ago and would really like to get into that



Would be pretty awesome  They had tons of porcini today too. Shrooooooms.


----------



## daveb

BGE demo for 40. Grilled skirt. Grilled corn and jalapeno "salsa". Stuff. Some days you live right.


----------



## brianh

Damn. Do you do demos at a store, or?

Just got my Egg a few weeks ago and love it. Pizzas on it tonight!


----------



## daveb

Yep. Part of the hobby/job, doing demos every week this time of year.

Pizza can be outrageous. Esp at home. Take care that you don't oversauce and only sauce at last min. It can get ugly fast if the pie sticks. Ask how I know.:cool2:


----------



## brianh

Looks amazing, Dave! You don't use the pizza stone? Right on plate setter? I just got the stone today.


----------



## daveb

I've got a large square stone (garage sale) that a friend is going to trim the corners off - but not done yet. The place setter is fine but a biatch to clean. You may kniow this already but when you put in the place setter, don't align it in the slots. It will give you about a 5" height advantage and sit level with the top of grill surface. Then you can use a peel, very handy when you're running around 700F. Have fun.


----------



## brianh

Sweet! About to fire it up now.


----------



## brianh

Came out pretty good. First plain was good, but should have let the stone heat up longer. Second was better by I let sit on peel too long so sliding off was a slight disaster. I think 650 is a good temp. 

Second was fresh basil, garlic, parm, mozz, provolone, pepperoni. Made the dough as well and used opportunity to make a big batch of sauce to freeze.


----------



## daveb

I would eat that.


----------



## Karnstein

Some kind of free-style asian soup I came up with last week: 






Asparagus soup stock mixed with chicken stock and can of coconut cream. Then added thin rice noodles, a few strips of chicken, some asparagus tips and thinly cut vegetables


----------



## DamageInc

The weather here is gray and rainy and I have a cold, so wanted to make something hearty.

Mustard cauliflower chowder with leek and chunks of crispy duck confit.






Not the most photogenic meal, but it does the job.


----------



## chiffonodd

Saw a recipe in the NYT the other day for a Vietnamese-style steak with cucumber salad and decided to give this thing a go. I think the marinade could have been a little sweeter, to be honest, but maybe that's the sugar-crazed American in me. 

*Marinade (nuoc cham sort of)*: fish sauce, lime, jalapeno, garlic, brown sugar
*Salad*: cucumber, carrot, daikon, cilantro, green onion, reserved nuoc cham, toasted peanut
*Meat*: hanger steak (store was out of flank), marinated with above, grilled, bit of toasted sesame tossed on at the end.

*1. Laying out some ingredients*






*2. Microplaning lime*






*3. Jalapeno*






*4. Slicing 'cukes*






*5. Scallions* 






*6. Carrots*






*7. Getting the salad together*






*8. MEAT*






*9. Grillin'*






*10. Mmm grilled cow*






*11. Tried to target between mid rare and medium, used thermapen. Worked good.*






*12. Putting it all together.*






*13. Another plate.*






So it definitely would have been worth while to pickle the daikon and carrot I think. Was just missing something without it. And like I said I think the marinade was missing a bit of sweetness. Anyway if anyone has a better recipe or just a better way of going about making a vietnamese style steak and salad, I am all ears!! Especially if it's a vermicilli bowl. Maybe with grilled pork instead. With lemongrass . . .


----------



## apicius9

Oh man, I would pay good money for everything in these last posts, and here I am, comntemplating ordering a pizza...

Stefan


----------



## DamageInc

I was experimenting a little with using Islay whisky to make a sauce. Mixed a few splashes with some reduced orange juice and zest, and a spoonful of orange marmalade, a pinch of chili flakes and some salt. Also added a small spoonful of heavily reduced duck stock.






It was good, but pretty weird to be honest. Will probably have to tweak the recipe somewhat when sobriety returns. The peat didn't come through enough, so I think next time I'll try and see if Lagavulin or Ardbeg will stand up to the orange better. I'll also probably exchange the fresh orange juice with Grand Marnier. I was thinking duck+smoke=good and duck+orange=good, so why not try and combine them.....


----------



## Butters

^ Keeping working it and let us know. I reckon duck + smoky peat+ orange could equal amazing.


----------



## chefcomesback

It has been while since I posted any food pictures , so here we go :
A simple dish of seared scallops with , pumpkin purée , sage beurre noisette , roasted pumpkin and pumpkin seeds , butter makes it better 


Braised and glazed Wagyu cheeks with parsnip barlotto , charred shallots and pencil leeks 






Pumpkin risotto for a vegan (as tasty as I could make without the usual suspects like Parmesan , Mascarpone , butter )


She thought it was a joke until she lifted the lid


----------



## cheflarge

Awesome stuff, Mert, and yes, butter does make it better, especially perfectly browned butter!!!


----------



## ncedge

whats the dirt looking stuff under the pumpkin risso preparation?


----------



## chefcomesback

ncedge said:


> whats the dirt looking stuff under the pumpkin risso preparation?



Black olive soil , made from the gluten free brioche we make


----------



## chefcomesback

cheflarge said:


> Awesome stuff, Mert, and yes, butter does make it better, especially perfectly browned butter!!!



Thanks Al


----------



## Butters

chefcomesback said:


> Black olive soil , made from the gluten free brioche we make



That's a nice touch. Next Halloween dinner is sorted.


----------



## JBroida

so, they arent composed dishes... just meats i've cooked at the store recently (sorry for the crappy cell phone/instagram pics)

Hangar steak with herbs de provence





Duck breast with something similar to montreal steak seasoning





Picanha cut





The "Secreto" cut from some fancy pork with smoked paprika





Lamb with thyme, rosemary, and black garlic





There were a few others, but i cant find the pics right now


----------



## fimbulvetr

So, what's the secreto in your neck of the woods, Jon? Here in the DC area, it seems to be a pork inside skirt steak, but, apparently, it varies wildly from butcher to butcher.


----------



## JBroida

fimbulvetr said:


> So, what's the secreto in your neck of the woods, Jon? Here in the DC area, it seems to be a pork inside skirt steak, but, apparently, it varies wildly from butcher to butcher.



Traditionally it is cut from a piece between the shoulder and loin


----------



## schanop

That's a very generous way for clients to test drive a knife, Jon.

Client: "Can I try to cut with this knife, Jon?"

Jon: "Of couse, let me grill some beef first."

:lol2:


----------



## JBroida

everyone wins


----------



## spoiledbroth

This was the "game" feature at work this week. I didn't take the picture (it's on our instagram) but I did make it all week long. Maple roasted duck breast, sweet potato gnocchi, creamed arugula, truffle pecorino, fried kale. That pecorino was nothing to mess with I don't think they were frozen or b grade truffles used to make the cheese. Twas an import. Intoxicating stuff.

Also now I'm embarrassed about the state of the stainless workbench in the background just past the rim of the plate... :scared4:


----------



## chiffonodd

spoiledbroth said:


> This was the "game" feature at work this week. I didn't take the picture (it's on our instagram) but I did make it all week long. Maple roasted duck breast, sweet potato gnocchi, creamed arugula, truffle pecorino, fried kale. That pecorino was nothing to mess with I don't think they were frozen or b grade truffles used to make the cheese. Twas an import. Intoxicating stuff.
> 
> Also now I'm embarrassed about the state of the stainless workbench in the background just past the rim of the plate... :scared4:



I pretty much passed out at truffle pecorino


----------



## DamageInc

Another batch of creme-fraiche-wine-broth braised pork cheeks with leek and green garlic.


----------



## cheflarge

Jon, is it true that you used a Wusthof slicer to carve the beef? JK. &#128541; LMAO!!! Some beautiful looking stuff there, sir! &#128526;


----------



## oldcookie

Made this last night. Chinese Roast Pork but did it using sous vide a la pork belly confit. Took about 3 days in total.

The wife never really like roasted pork cause the meat is never tender enough for her, so I thought I would try using sous vide to make a tender yet crispy roast pork. Turned out really good, but cutting through the crispy skin, and not having it crack or fall off, was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Oldcookie nice work. Next time cut it up skin side down. This method also works perfectly with pork ribs too.


----------



## oldcookie

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oldcookie nice work. Next time cut it up skin side down. This method also works perfectly with pork ribs too.



Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## daveb

Nice color on top. Broiler?


----------



## oldcookie

daveb said:


> Nice color on top. Broiler?



Yeah. I take the belly directly from the fridge, poke the skin full of holes with a meat tenderize, then just place under the broiler. By the time the skin is totally crisped up, the belly is warmed through, pretty convenient.


----------



## JBroida

to show that yanagiba can indeed be used on meat... you just need to pick the right kind (gesshin stainless damascus in this case, but anything on the tougher side or with sharpening that makes sense would work... i.e. a more significant microbevel):

Denver steak with red boat 40 deg. fish sauce and brown sugar:






Duck with black garlic and herbs:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Ok... That denver steak looks out of this world. Looks like it's ready to fall apart without help from anybody else.

Actually Jon alot of your meat looks impeccable :bigeek:


----------



## JBroida

whats funny is that the denver steak was supposed to be a tougher cut... but i think this one turned out great... very tender and rich in flavor.

I guess a few years in fine dining kitchens helps though


----------



## EdipisReks

That just looks stupid good, Jon.


----------



## cheflarge

Pretty solid knife skills in carving up that beef, sir!!! lus1: FYI: I use a yani about 50% of the time for carving beef. :cool2:


----------



## lobby

pretty happy with this hamachi loin with my suisin carbon suji

sashimi special on the menu


----------



## daveb

JBroida said:


> Duck with black garlic and herbs:



Luv Quackers


----------



## schanop

lobby said:


> pretty happy with this hamachi loin with my suisin carbon suji
> 
> sashimi special on the menu



Any reason why you cut it so thin? Is it for any particular purpose for a thin slice of hamachi?


----------



## schanop

Every time my eye is a bit blur and hit this page looking at the top photo, I cringe, "Oh, poor yanagiba. What have the crusty bark done to your edge."

Apart from incorrectly thinking that you are showing what not to do to yanagiba to chip its edge like hell when using on meat, food looks yummy.



JBroida said:


>


----------



## Roger

[video=youtube;9UNT-kBe--4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=9UNT-kBe--4[/video]

Lots of appetizing pics... I'm starving now ! Heading right to the kitchen.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I thought this feature was kinda cool at work. Neat colours. Described as seared Yellowfin Tuna with pickled chile relish, coconut risotto, pickeled radish & cilantro salad, masala oil. oh if you're really inspecting this photo you'll find some julienne green onion as well as micro watercress and obviously coconut flakes.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Damn, i should have had you pay me in food for that Parer. I stopped eating out but this and that truffle cheese duck from a couple weeks ago almost make me want to rethink that decision.


----------



## DamageInc

Braised and glazed sticky pork ribs with rye chips served on a "rainbow carrot" ribbon salad. Photograph turned out a little bright....






Pork turned out nicely.


----------



## Reede

Pizza night. 






First is a margherita, second is caramelized onion, roasted butternut squash, and goat cheese. Little bit of sage in there too. 
Pretty yummy.


----------



## panda

damageinc, that sounds so delicious (the pork cheeks)!!


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> damageinc, that sounds so delicious (the pork cheeks)!!



It is and I try to make it at least once a month. One of my favorite dishes.


----------



## DamageInc

Making bread & butter pickles.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Making bread & butter pickles.



Looks nice, please post followup pics once they're ready. On a similar note I should really post the sauerkraut pics I took awhile ago.


----------



## schanop

DamageInc said:


> Making bread & butter pickles.



Ha ha, where is bread? and butter? 


Looking good.


----------



## DamageInc

Here is the bread.






I made hotdogs with merguez sausages and all the appropriate toppings. Pickles turned out amazing.


----------



## DamageInc

Loin of Ling-fish (Molva Molva) with hazelnuts served on a warm pasta salad with capers, spring onion, and baby gem.






Crispy exterior, nice and soft interior.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my dinners have gone the full spectrum lately.. 

hahaha..the second is MocoLoco.


----------



## brianh

Brisket flat rubbed with salt, pepper, garlic, smoked in the BGE over oak. Foiled with some coffee, fat side down. Was pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## mikedtran

"Chips & Dip" - Homemade potato chips topped with creme fraiche, salmon roe, and fresh dill


----------



## lobby

tried a riff on a caprese, the loose recipe from lucky peach, chef yun ye su. 






goat cheese and buttermilk smear
tomato powder
heirloom cubes
chili oil
basil oil
szechuan peppercorn 
maldon


----------



## brianh

Tandoori chicken on the BGE. Indirect heat at about 600F on average for 30 minutes.


----------



## easy13

Sausage & Peppers - Pork Sausage w/ Shishitos, Smoked Ricotta, Dragon's Tongue & Favas w/ Arugula Pesto, Fennel Flower


----------



## Zweber12

Pre-barbecuing, enjoying a new acquisition to cut a 1.7kg chunk of beef Parisienne.


----------



## DamageInc

Zweber12 said:


> Pre-barbecuing, enjoying a new acquisition to cut a 1.7kg chunk of beef Parisienne.




Looks nice. What's the length on that Shig?

I cooked up some burgers (50% shank, 25% oxtail, 25% chuck) with some low and slow baked beans. Sauce is red Bearnaise.


----------



## Zweber12

DamageInc said:


> Looks nice. What's the length on that Shig?



Around 278mm. Those burgers looks excellent!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Serious Eats Porkchetta (Mucho Bocho way)...

4 LBS 1/4 whole belly
Scored meat and skin. Rubbed a pork spice and 1 gram of Mortons Quick Cure on meat. Rubed salt and baking powder on skin. Rolled up very tight. 

Sous Vide 140 for 100hrs. Chilled completely
Shallow fry then heat in 375 degree oven until internal temp was 140.

Served with an apple Kale slaw with honey Dijon dressing and white bean puree.

The skin was almost too crunchy, but was rendered well. I had to break out the electric knife or it wold have broken apart when carving. Next time I make this, i'm going to peel back the skin on 1/2 of the belly but leave it attached. Like a flap. Then when I roll it, I'll wrap the belly around in two layers of its skin. Was tasty though.


----------



## daveb

I would eat that.


----------



## SousVideLoca

daveb said:


> I would eat that.



Understatement of the year?

I'd smash my face into that plate so hard I'd chip my teeth.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh boy, that pork looks amazing!!

i would do a riff on a cubano sandwich with leftovers..


----------



## El Pescador

boomchakabowwow said:


> oh boy, that pork looks amazing!!
> 
> i would do a riff on a cubano sandwich with leftovers..



I'll bring the pickles...


----------



## schanop

Mucho Bocho said:


> Serious Eats Porkchetta (Mucho Bocho way)...
> 
> 4 LBS 1/4 whole belly
> Scored meat and skin. Rubbed a pork spice and 1 gram of Mortons Quick Cure on meat. Rubed salt and baking powder on skin. Rolled up very tight.
> 
> Sous Vide 140 for 100hrs. Chilled completely
> Shallow fry then heat in 375 degree oven until internal temp was 140.
> 
> Served with an apple Kale slaw with honey Dijon dressing and white bean puree.
> 
> The skin was almost too crunchy, but was rendered well. I had to break out the electric knife or it wold have broken apart when carving. Next time I make this, i'm going to peel back the skin on 1/2 of the belly but leave it attached. Like a flap. Then when I roll it, I'll wrap the belly around in two layers of its skin. Was tasty though.



Whoah, mucccho.. I am hungry again.


----------



## chiffonodd

Moved to a new city a few months back and took a new desk job, been putting in consecutive 80+ hours weeks. Just brutal. Especially for a newlywed (lots of change in a short period of time). Finally got around to cooking tonight, for the first time since moving. Just steak and potatoes with roasted broccoli - shallot and mushroom on the steak with red wine redux. Nothing too fancy or new, just a simple meal for a simple home cook. But man it felt good to cook again. Life is really missing something without decent home cooked food.






Anyway, good to be back. Now bring on the knives :knife:


----------



## Lizzardborn

Just .... I love how you cooks say just and list couple of pages of ingredients 

Looks terrific. I am currently without any form of kitchen and suffering immensely.


----------



## jackslimpson

Grilling on the Kamado Joe Classic

Light the lump charcoal with a MAP gas torch.





2 racks of baby back ribs





Two Snake River Farms center cut ribeyes, cave man style





Split lobster tails, grilled on cut side for a minute, then flipped, so the shell holds some melted butter to poach. Some butter may have dripped onto the coals. It made a lovely light.





Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Artichoke

Threads like this really make me wish this forum had a "like" button.


----------



## schanop

jackslimpson said:


> Grilling on the Kamado Joe Classic
> 
> Light the lump charcoal with a MAP gas torch.
> 
> Split lobster tails, grilled on cut side for a minute, then flipped, so the shell holds some melted butter to poach. Some butter may have dripped onto the coals. It made a lovely light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack



Whoah, love those tails on fire.


----------



## DamageInc

Tried making Matty's Lasagna but with ground beef chuck and pork shoulder instead of standard mince. Turned out to be pretty great. Definitely going to make lasagnas like this from now on.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Damage, Looks interesting. I just made a Laz. for the first time in ten years. Was raised on it, you know how that goes. I used lamb, beef, bison and pork in mine. Based it on the serious eats recipe. Used fresh gluten free laz. sheets to keep it a little lighter. The full cassrole still weighed almost 20LBS.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/...bolognese-pasta-italian-homemade-ricotta.html

I didn't take any pics this time. I also added my basil/parsley her mix after it came out of the oven. Nice pan too.


----------



## DamageInc

Beef, bison, lamb, and pork? Sounds like a confusing flavor profile. Might give it a try next time.

I've discontinued the use of bechamel sauce in lasagna, as well as canned or jarred crushed tomato. I just find that it makes the lasagna too wet and soupy. The only tomato product in my lasagna is two large spoonful's triple concentrate tomato puree. So it's just a kickass brown Bolognese layered with fresh buffalo mozzarella and good pasta. And some parsley. Not a light lasagna by any means but usually I am in the mood for something light, I don't make lasagna.

Thanks, the pan is a large Mauviel with the tall handles. When filled with lasagna the whole thing weighs like 10 kilos.

I was also raised with lots of lasagna, but was never that great. (mince and a roughly chopped onion simmered in a can of prepared tomato sauce, layered with gloopy bechamel and bad quality pasta sheets) I
So for some sort of childhood closure I decided to try and make my personal ultimate lasagna.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> mince and a roughly chopped onion simmered in a can of prepared tomato sauce



I mean no offence with this comment, and hope it isn't taken the wrong way, but it almost sounds like that Marie's Homemade Italian Tomato Sauce From Italy in the YT bonehead thread, except it's missing all of the *canola* oil


----------



## DamageInc

tjangula said:


> I mean no offence with this comment, and hope it isn't taken the wrong way, but it almost sounds like that Marie's Homemade Italian Tomato Sauce From Italy in the YT bonehead thread, except it's missing all of the *canola* oil



No offence taken. Nah, my parents were never as bad as Marie by a long shot. Jarred tomato sauce in Denmark is much better than that Contadina crap. Usually prepared tomato sauce in Denmark is slightly watery crushed tomatoes with a bit of rosemary and basil in it.

And I'm still sorry for having to share those videos with you guys. I just had to share the pain. Also, I am dead certain that the reason she pours two liters of canola oil into her sauce is a braindead misunderstanding of the old method of infusing garlic and basil into a lightly heated olive oil and then using that as a starter for the sauce. Like in this video at time-code 15:10.

[video=youtube;63-IrqflAbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63-IrqflAbI[/video]

For some insane reason, she understood this infused olive oil as "deep fry onions and rotten basil in neutral oil and strain the oil into the sauce". There are worse cooks out there on youtube, but I think I'll spare you. For now. 
Whenever I see that kind of video, I realize how often I take my cooking skills for granted. I get to cook and eat delicious food every day because I've spent years and years learning how to do it well. Some people never get better no matter how much they cook. And they will never learn the joys of creating something truly delicious, even though they think they may have. I can come home and with little to no real effort cook a very well-tasting dish. While it comes naturally to me, most people can't actually do that.

But something that I don't understand is the psychology of someone like Marie. Does she truly believe that she has made a delicious pasta sauce? If she goes to a nice Italian restaurant and orders real penne arrabiata or the spaghetti with fresh tomato sauce made in the video I linked, does she think "This isn't at all how I would make it.", meaning she's used to her own crap and finds it preferable, or does she think it's some sort of unobtainable magic to be able to make a real sauce, realizing the deliciousness, but not perusing to make it herself as it would be too daunting a task? I can't wrap my mind around it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> .But something that I don't understand is the psychology of someone like Marie. Does she truly believe that she has made a delicious pasta sauce? If she goes to a nice Italian restaurant and orders real penne arrabiata or the spaghetti with fresh tomato sauce made in the video I linked, does she think "This isn't at all how I would make it.", meaning she's used to her own crap and finds it preferable, or does she think it's some sort of unobtainable magic to be able to make a real sauce, realizing the deliciousness, but not perusing to make it herself as it would be too daunting a task? I can't wrap my mind around it.



Agree, people like her must be so deluded it's almost sad. I am not a chef/cook, but I can at least hold my own in my kitchen and make real food; I still don't think my culinary adventures are YT worthy. I honestly think you could buy a premium canned/jarred pasta sauce that'd be better than what she makes.


----------



## CoqaVin

most definitely tj, but even "premium" jarred pasta sauces, if I have to get them, I usually have to add something to them or whatever to make them to my "liking"


----------



## DamageInc

CoqaVin said:


> most definitely tj, but even "premium" jarred pasta sauces, if I have to get them, I usually have to add something to them or whatever to make them to my "liking"



But Marie did just that.

½ surface worth of onion power
½ surface worth of garlic powder
1/4 surface worth black pepper dust
2 cups neutral oil


----------



## panda

re: jarred marinara - mostly i would agree, but this stuff is really tasty http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MWQWRC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
there are always exceptions to the rule


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> re: jarred marinara - mostly i would agree, but this stuff is really tasty http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MWQWRC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> there are always exceptions to the rule



Of course. I purchase this particular jar of Italian tomatoes all the time for emergency situations where I don't have time to spend making the sauce from scratch as usual. It's expensive, but definitely worth the price.






My go-to quick dinner is frying a onion, garlic, chili, and pancetta in a bit of olive oil, adding some of the jarred stuff along with a bit of pasta water and then mix, letting the pasta absorb the sauce for a minute or two.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

panda said:


> re: jarred marinara - mostly i would agree, but this stuff is really tasty http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MWQWRC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> there are always exceptions to the rule



The chef doesn't make his own marinara? Do you buy frozen meatballs too? Sounds like chef Boyardee to me. Just kidding Panda


----------



## panda

Not at home, lol last thing I wanna do is cook some more. I eat chef boyardyee ravioli straight out of the can sometimes as well, haha.


----------



## Bill13

panda said:


> Not at home, lol last thing I wanna do is cook some more. I eat chef boyardyee ravioli straight out of the can sometimes as well, haha.



I remember having Chef Susan Lindeborg tell me this same this same thing in 2001 when The Majestic Café opened in Alex. She mentioned buying diced garlic for home use - I must of looked surprised because she mentioned panda's reasoning and added - at home I have to do the dishes and being a professional chef I'm not good about worrying about how many dirty dishes I create. She was a great Executive Chef back when there were very few who were women. Loved eating at the Morrison Clark Hotel when she was there, great rabbit!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I get it. Kinda like the mechanic that drives a jalopy or the prof knife sharpener with dull knives. Kinda sad if you ask me


----------



## DamageInc

Does bread count?


----------



## daveb

It does now!


----------



## Roger

Home made bun, fries cooked in a mix of peanut oil and beef tallow.


----------



## chiffonodd

DamageInc said:


> Does bread count?



That is gorgeous


----------



## Godslayer

Roger said:


> Home made bun, fries cooked in a mix of peanut oil and beef tallow.



Oh my, :surrendar:


----------



## DamageInc

Roger said:


> Home made bun, fries cooked in a mix of peanut oil and beef tallow.



Are you serving in a metal bowl? Fries look fantastic.



chiffonodd said:


> That is gorgeous



Thanks! It's dacke-wheat, purpur-wholegrain wheat, and Scottish malted barley flour, mixed with water, salt, and a tiny bit of fresh yeast. Then baked in my Staub cast iron pot after a 28 hour total rise.


----------



## chiffonodd

DamageInc said:


> Thanks! It's dacke-wheat, purpur-wholegrain wheat, and Scottish malted barley flour, mixed with water, salt, and a tiny bit of fresh yeast. Then baked in my Staub cast iron pot after a 28 hour total rise.



That's awesome, first thing I did when I saw the pic you posted was show it to my wife and say okay we need to learn how to bake bread haha. I was telling her that I wanted to try baking in the cast iron french oven, so now I'm very encouraged by your results


----------



## Mucho Bocho

FWI've got to say that I'm pretty impressed by Damage's kitchen prowess. Nice to have someone else that is as passionate about cooking as they are about knives. Would like to see more of his food contributions. Nice bread, but I eat a Paleo diet.


----------



## DamageInc

chiffonodd said:


> That's awesome, first thing I did when I saw the pic you posted was show it to my wife and say okay we need to learn how to bake bread haha. I was telling her that I wanted to try baking in the cast iron french oven, so now I'm very encouraged by your results



Go for it! It's pretty simple.

These are the measurements I use:

625g flours (combined total weight of flours. For first time, I suggest going 450g wheat flower and 175g wholegrain wheat. You can tweak it from there. Malted barley flower does absolute magic, but can be crazy hard to find. It's important to use quality flour. After all, it's pretty much 90% of the bread, so buy the good stuff.)
520g cool water
14g salt
5g fresh baker's yeast

Dissolve the yeast in the water and mix in the flour and salt until there are no dry spots and everything is incorporated. The dough should be quite wet. Cover the mixing bowl with clingwrap (poked with holes), or just a clean kitchen rag. Put the dough in a chilled dark place for 20-26 hours. Scrape the dough onto a floured surface and with floured hands fold the dough gently four times over itself. Put the dough in an olive-oiled bowl and let rise for two more hours. Time this two hour rise with how long it takes for your oven to get to 500F or 260C with your empty dutch oven in it, lid on.

Once the oven is hot and the bread has had its second rise, tip the bread into the dutch oven, sprinkle a little flour on top, and cut a 1-inch deep square with some scissors or a razor on the top of the dough. Lid on, and bake for 35 minutes. After that, take the lid off and turn the heat down to 450F and bake until right before the crust turns near-black on the edges. The most important thing is to let the bread rest on a rack for at least two hours after it comes out of the oven. The insides continue to bake fora very long time after it comes out of the oven.

Super easy.



Mucho Bocho said:


> FWI've got to say that I'm pretty impressed by Damage's kitchen prowess. Nice to have someone else that is as passionate about cooking as they are about knives. Would like to see more of his food contributions. Nice bread, but I eat a Paleo diet.



You are too kind Mucho. Every time I read your name I am reminded of Oedipa Maas' husband, Mucho Maas, a charmingly funny disc jockey for the KCUF radio station. Coincidentally, he also has a passion for herbs as far as I can recall.


----------



## DamageInc

Also, if you want more of a sourdough taste without actually making a sourdough, replace 150g of the water with a light beer+1 spoonful vinegar.


----------



## DamageInc

Had some family guests over so I wanted to make something that was primarily home grown. There was also heavy snowfall, so it needed to be hot, heavy, and hearty.

Prepping pork cheeks. Cutting off most fat and sinew, then dusting in seasoned flour.







Got two feet of snow yesterday, so my garden thyme was mostly frozen.






Tedious prep of both red and green brussels sprouts.






Finished dish. Cheeks were browned and then braised in truffle juice, balsamic vinegar, chicken stock, dry sherry, and creme fraiche, with sweated leek and garlic. The green sprouts were split and the red were left whole because of the average size difference. Both were fried quickly in duck fat on high heat. The roasted root vegetables are yellow beetroot, jerusalem artichoke, and samsøe potato. Didn't want to overpower the flavor of the super fresh beetroot and J-artichoke, so they just got salt, pepper, and olive oil. The sauce is slightly reduced braising liquid. Apologies for the blurry photo. Not the most photogenic dish, but a very tasty one.






All herbs and vegetables used were home grown, so I was pretty proud of having achieved my goal to that extent. I also made Tarte Tatin with pear for desert, but I forgot to take photos.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks great Damage, I've never seen red Brussel Sprouts before. Hope your Kato is doing well too


----------



## DamageInc

tjangula said:


> Looks great Damage, I've never seen red Brussel Sprouts before. Hope your Kato is doing well too



Red brussels sprouts are not too common, but when I got the opportunity to buy some for planting, I had to go for it. They are slightly sweeter and slightly nuttier than the regular.

The Kato is doing just fine. Thinned it a bit as I had sharpened it too much during the straightening process to test the edge alignment. Not too beautiful anymore, but it's never really been a beauty knife, like a Shig or a custom. It's a tool and it works.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## schanop

Now that we have some bread baking lately, here is my 20% wholewheat sourdough and my new bread razor. I am on my way in search of a holey bread. It is getting there with this 65+% hydration


----------



## chinacats

schanop said:


> Now that we have some bread baking lately, here is my 20% wholewheat sourdough and my new bread razor. I am on my way in search of a holey bread. It is getting there with this 65+% hydration



Damn Chanop! That looks great...no earthly idea what you mean by a 65% hydration but think maybe I should find out for myself. I will say that I've not seen anything look close to what you put in the oven. I'm on the bread razor though:viking:

Cheers


----------



## schanop

chinacats said:


> Damn Chanop! That looks great...no earthly idea what you mean by a 65% hydration but think maybe I should find out for myself. I will say that I've not seen anything look close to what you put in the oven. I'm on the bread razor though:viking:
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Jim. Hydration in bread baker terms just means percentage water weight to flour weight. For that loaf, roughly 600g flour including what was in starter. For that loaf, about 600g flour total including what was in the sourdough starter, and I was just putting it in the oven like that, on perforated tray, no lid, no stone, nothing, just a good Miele oven.


----------



## JLaz

Good looking bread!

How much starter do you use?


----------



## schanop

About 120g of 100% hydration starter.


----------



## steelcity

Well the girl left for her bachelorette party today, so what does one make for himself on such an occasion? A porterhouse steak from the local butcher along with some good bourbon of course. 

Before




After some help from Harner




Pulled it off the Weber charcoal at 136 degrees and let rest for a few minutes. This thing came out fantastic. I've cooked some good steaks but this one was definitely towards the top. While waiting for the butcher to package up my steak I saw they had whole short loins on sale for $4/lb so I had them cut 1.5" and a few 1 inch porterhouses for later on from a 19 lb loin. Added to the freezer goodies. 

Still working on the bourbon.


----------



## DamageInc

I'll hop on the steak wagon as well.

Flank steak served rare with green peppercorn bearnaise.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> I'll hop on the steak wagon as well.
> 
> Flank steak served rare with green peppercorn bearnaise.



Is that the Mauviel M'250C? I've been tempted to get a sauté pan to start dabbling in cooper cookware. Sauté pan appeals if I can only buy one as it could also be used to simmer and has a lid; notwithstanding the vertical sides it'd be like a fry pan and sauce pan  kinda a two-for-one deal


----------



## daveb

Damn, Damage! I licked my screen trying to taste the bearnaise.


----------



## DamageInc

daveb said:


> Damn, Damage! I licked my screen trying to taste the bearnaise.



Be careful with that. It can lead to disappointment. Bearnaise is something I try to make not too often because of the insane fat content, but man is it delicious. This is the first time I've added green peppercorn and it works out great.



tjangula said:


> Is that the Mauviel M'250C? I've been tempted to get a sauté pan to start dabbling in cooper cookware. Sauté pan appeals if I can only buy one as it could also be used to simmer and has a lid; notwithstanding the vertical sides it'd be like a fry pan and sauce pan  kinda a two-for-one deal



Yeah, it's the 2,5mm one. I definitely recommend getting the thicker copper over the 1,5mm stuff. If you were only to get one copper piece, it would have to be a saute pan. You can fry, boil, braise, and serve in it. I have three in different sizes and they are the ones I use the most.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Yeah, it's the 2,5mm one. I definitely recommend getting the thicker copper over the 1,5mm stuff. If you were only to get one copper piece, it would have to be a saute pan. You can fry, boil, braise, and serve in it. I have three in different sizes and they are the ones I use the most.



Thanks man, the 1.5mm doesn't appeal to me (have one of the M'mini butter warmers and it almost just looks cooper plated) so would definitely go for the 2.5 ones. Kinda wish I didn't go all out with Demeyere Atlantis but a piece or two of copper would be a nice addition.


----------



## DamageInc

Just be careful. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## stereo.pete

Carnitas! I'm eating low carb to get back down to a healthy weight so I ate them with romaine lettuce leaves, while my wife and friend ate them with tortillas. Oddly enough, the romaine leaves are a good option.


----------



## Jordanp

Thought I'd upload some bread pics so here they are!


















Top is 30 % rye 100% hydration, Bottom is 20% rye 102% hydration sourdough breads.


----------



## schanop

Looks so good, Jordan. Gelatinised open crumb, thin crust, good colour with amount of variation.. I will get there, one day.



Jordanp said:


> Thought I'd upload some bread pics so here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top is 30 % rye 100% hydration, Bottom is 20% rye 102% hydration sourdough breads.


----------



## Jordanp

Thanks! Lot's of room for improvement but am starting to get more consistency and a good understanding of the process.


----------



## bkultra

@ stereo.pete

I'll happily take any leftovers. If I recall we are both south siders (your near crestwood correct?)


----------



## stereo.pete

@bkultra Yep!

P.S. That bread is gorgeous!


----------



## DamageInc

More bread.

Bornholm wheat and malted flour.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chinese hotspot. I made way to much for two people.


----------



## mark76

Mucho Bocho said:


> I made way to much for two people.



I could tell you that  . But it looks very good!


----------



## larrybard

Not too much if I had been the other person. Looks delicious.


----------



## CoqaVin

I love bread and butter more than anything in this world (food wise), there is nothing better then a fresh loaf of bread right out of the oven :eek2:


----------



## stereo.pete

Mucho Bocho said:


> Chinese hotspot. I made way to much for two people. View attachment 29991
> View attachment 29992



Amazing Mucho, I definitely need to try this.


----------



## Mrmnms

Looks killer Dennis. What did you use for broth?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mike, shrimp skins, liquior from the mahogany clams, white fish scraps, ginger, shallot, lemongrass, grated celery, dash pyua red pepper flake, a couple of cups of home made roasted chix broth, bonito flake some and palm sugar and a shot of coconut milk.


----------



## Mrmnms

Speaking my language!


----------



## Roger

I like to make bread too, yesterday I made 16 baguettes with two different flour to make side by side comparison.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Man oh Man ... Jordanp / DamageInc & Roger - you guys are killing me! Me want all three NOWWW .... as it has been said already ... love me some damn bread and butter! 

Nice work gentlemen! :knife:


----------



## chinacats

Nothing fancy here, but the weather is supposed to turn a bit colder this weekend so I made a bit of soup:







And a few recent bread pics...don't compare to what I've been seeing here but has improved over the last year or so...and while the oven is hot nothing like some shirred eggs
















Cheers


----------



## Mrmnms

That soup looks incredibly satisfying 


chinacats said:


> Nothing fancy here, but the weather is supposed to turn a bit colder this weekend so I made a bit of soup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few recent bread pics...don't compare to what I've been seeing here but has improved over the last year or so...and while the oven is hot nothing like some shirred eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## krx927

Mrmnms said:


> That soup looks incredibly satisfying



Completely agree! Together with some nice bread and a spoon of sour cream in the plate!


----------



## krx927

2 days of cooking...

Whole first day for some really nice beef stock. A huge 17l pot of stock (huge for me as a home cook):







Next day I used 2/3 of stock to cook Demi Glace.

First I cooked Espagnole and latter Demi Glace:






My steaks will be so much better for the next months


----------



## DamageInc

Homemade beef stock is always a real treat.

I made some more bread.


----------



## lobby

lobster bisque. I used modernist cuisine at home's pressure cooker bisque recipe and and sous vide the lobster tail, claws and knuckle. Flavor was great and rich, but I was a little disappointing at how little volume of stock there was after pressure cooking and then subsequently having to reduce afterwards.


----------



## spoiledbroth

some leftover oxtail stew, penne, egg yolk, togarashi


----------



## DamageInc

adolfsmithzx said:


> hi
> it is interesting. today i am cooking pasta



What kind of pasta?


----------



## adig

New member thought Id share some recent favorites

Venison, shisito, farro, bourbon soy reduction 






Homemade tagliatelle, pork meatballs, san marzano sauce, and cured egg yolk






Strip, morels, fried bone marrow, horseradish cream






Raviolo with brown butter sauce, toasted pine nuts






Tomato tarte, parmesan cream, 4 year country ham


----------



## DamageInc

Very nice photographs. I dig it adig.


----------



## bkultra

adig update your location in your profile... So I know where im heading for dinner. Beautiful food and photography


----------



## spoiledbroth

today I tried to make a kind of hotpot dish

i bought some mentsuyu and diluted it by half, and then added a quarter of the total volume in koikuichi. To this I added 4 new potatoes and one girthy utility carrot.

Next I browned off a pork chop on the two largest sides and crisped up the fat cap, I deglazed that pan with one shallot. The pork chop and the shallot were added to the hotpot with a tablespoon of ginger and a teaspoon of honey. 

I simmered the pot for twenty minutes, during which time I washed some beansprouts and made some kind of thai noodles (something similar to ramen I guess). I left the sprouts in the pot and took it off the heat to rest for ten minutes while I washed the noodles. Then I added some msg and togarashi. 

It was pretty good! Not sure how Japanese it was.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> today I tried to make a kind of hotpot dish
> 
> i bought some mentsuyu and diluted it by half, and then added a quarter of the total volume in koikuichi. To this I added 4 new potatoes and one girthy utility carrot.
> 
> Next I browned off a pork chop on the two largest sides and crisped up the fat cap, I deglazed that pan with one shallot. The pork chop and the shallot were added to the hotpot with a tablespoon of ginger and a teaspoon of honey.
> 
> I simmered the pot for twenty minutes, during which time I washed some beansprouts and made some kind of thai noodles (something similar to ramen I guess). I left the sprouts in the pot and took it off the heat to rest for ten minutes while I washed the noodles. Then I added some msg and togarashi.
> 
> It was pretty good! Not sure how Japanese it was.



Did you get a pic of the finished product?


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> Did you get a pic of the finished product?








sorry, dark bowl, cell phone pic. dark broth. two of the new potatoes were actually from an older purchase, so they sort of decided to fall apart for reasons unbeknownst to us.

forgot to mention I sliced the chop so each slice had some fat cap on it. sorry if you though I threw the whole chop in :shocked3:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Month old pancetta's and capicola almost finished curing. Smells wonderful.


----------



## DamageInc

Can't wait to see the finished product Mucho.

Crap cell-phone photo but great dinner. Bornholmsk bone-in pork chop with caper cider butter sauce, leek confit, and buttery mash. Don't worry, I didn't use too much butter. The leek was confit'ed in duck fat. Much healthier.


----------



## adig

cacio e pepe for lunch. i crave this stuff more than any other pasta dish.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Don't worry, I didn't use too much butter.



No such thing. I think the general population is finally starting to realize that "fat doesn't make you fat". Like the steak knife / petty BTW.


----------



## DamageInc

tjangula said:


> No such thing. I think the general population is finally starting to realize that "fat doesn't make you fat". Like the steak knife / petty BTW.



"Fat doesn't make you fat" isn't really that much of a factor for me I eat large amounts of meat, pasta, rice, potatoes, and bread on top of all the fat.

I picked up the knife from Matus in the BST. It's technically a petty. AEBL steel and walnut handle. I like it for small tasks and charcuterie.


----------



## spoiledbroth

tjangula said:


> No such thing. I think the general population is finally starting to realize that "fat doesn't make you fat". Like the steak knife / petty BTW.


So you'd eat deep fried butter on a stick, eh?







(i stole this from youtube)


----------



## DamageInc

spoiledbroth said:


> So you'd eat deep fried butter on a stick, eh?



It's the breading that makes you fat 

The butter just sits in your arteries.


----------



## spoiledbroth

DamageInc said:


> It's the breading that makes you fat
> 
> The butter just sits in your arteries.



I'm just amazed by the existence of a dedicated corn dog dish. :wink:


----------



## schanop

Love simplicity of flavour and presentation. :thumbsup:


adig said:


> cacio e pepe for lunch. i crave this stuff more than any other pasta dish.


----------



## stereo.pete

spoiledbroth said:


> I'm just amazed by the existence of a dedicated corn dog dish. :wink:




I wish that was the case, but it looks like a repurposed corn on the cob dish.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oh whoops haha. You ever heard the joke about the farmer running backwards, naked, through his corn field?


----------



## 2010ZR1

http://mashable.com/2016/01/30/cacio-e-pepe-2016/#2dJT8EOeOiqL


----------



## alterwisser

adig said:


> New member thought Id share some recent favorites
> 
> Venison, shisito, farro, bourbon soy reduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade tagliatelle, pork meatballs, san marzano sauce, and cured egg yolk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strip, morels, fried bone marrow, horseradish cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raviolo with brown butter sauce, toasted pine nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato tarte, parmesan cream, 4 year country ham



Looks fantastic, all of it!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The Pancetta is ready, the copa needs more time.


----------



## schanop

Oh, yumm, I feel hungry now.



Mucho Bocho said:


> The Pancetta is ready, the copa needs more time.


----------



## krx927

Shouldn't you leave this hanging for some more time?


----------



## adig

Some venison with pomme puree, fried parsley, blueberry reduction, and parsley oil.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Pulled the capicola. While slicing I couldn't help but sing a certain Barry Manilow song.


----------



## Bill13

That ravioli with browned butter, mmmmm, same for the venison. Hope you, and some of your food, can make the ECG.


----------



## Jordanp

Just some bread I baked today :biggrin:


----------



## spoiledbroth

looks identical to portuguese water bread I buy around here. nice crust!


----------



## Jordanp

I dunno what portugese water bread is but this is just a loaf of sourdough.


----------



## spoiledbroth




----------



## DamageInc

Loin of cod with spicy mango relish, shallots, and seaweed.


----------



## daveb

Like


----------



## CoqaVin

nice one damage, Cod is a very tough fish to cook just right, its so damn flaky, I hate that


----------



## DamageInc

CoqaVin said:


> nice one damage, Cod is a very tough fish to cook just right, its so damn flaky, I hate that



I just put it on a smoking hot carbon steel pan for 40 seconds on side one and 15 seconds on side two. After a quick rest it holds up fine and the middle is nice and juicy. Cod is my favorite fish.

The best cod I've ever had was at Kokkeriet in Copenhagen where I worked for a very short period. They would serve it with a perfect 1*1*1cm cube of crispy pork fat on each piece. Sounds simple enough, but it was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm on a Copa kick. I've been doing a lot more whole muscle charcuteries these days. I'd do more but one can only eat but so many pounds of smoked aged pastrami, jowl, loin, jerky, cured sausage, linguica... Just love working with Beef Bungs, they're so dam strong.

Guess where I live, Attttttt, the Copa, Copacobana, where music and passion are always in fasion...


----------



## Neens

Nothing to fancy but it is good.


----------



## Mrmnms

Nice! Looks like a New Haven classic


----------



## stereo.pete

Neens said:


> Nothing to fancy but it is good.



Details please?


----------



## Neens

Mrmnms said:


> Nice! Looks like a New Haven classic


Pretty close to spot on. We moved out of New Haven in 1934 to West Haven, next town over. 



stereo.pete said:


> Details please?


Sorry it's little neck clams, garlic, parsley, crush red pepper, and EVOO. A little squeeze of leamon just before you eat it. Good thing about where we are is clams come out of the water and are in my walkin in just a few hours.


----------



## stereo.pete

Neens said:


> Pretty close to spot on. We moved out of New Haven in 1934 to West Haven, next town over.
> 
> 
> Sorry it's little neck clams, garlic, parsley, crush red pepper, and EVOO. A little squeeze of leamon just before you eat it. Good thing about where we are is clams come out of the water and are in my walkin in just a few hours.



That sounds glorious!


----------



## GlassFlanders

I made an interesting dinner tonight... It's a piece of salmon cooked with some rosemary and salt for seasoning, caramelized carrots on top of that, with thick cut fries with spicey ketchup on them. I cooked it all in a cast iron skillet. It was easy, fast and it tastes good.

Sorry to post such a thing among the amazing food posted here.:running: 


https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/184QME


----------



## ptolemy

GlassFlanders said:


> I made an interesting dinner tonight... It's a piece of salmon cooked with some rosemary and salt for seasoning, caramelized carrots on top of that, with thick cut fries with spicey ketchup on them. I cooked it all in a cast iron skillet. It was easy, fast and it tastes good.
> 
> Sorry to post such a thing among the amazing food posted here.:running:
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/184QME




if it was tasty, IMo that's all you need. I applaud the awesome plates I see here, but I have no such skills or time to make.


----------



## Danzo

Been running some sandwich specials as the market. more pics to come.

soft egg. pickled mustard seeds. dill pickle. cheddar. greens. mayo. dijon.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Danzo said:


> Been running some sandwich specials as the market. more pics to come.
> 
> soft egg. pickled mustard seeds. dill pickle. cheddar. greens. mayo. dijon.



Looks delicious. Maybe add bacon?


----------



## Danzo

maybe, this hip part of seattle tends to like its vegetarian stuff. its annoying.


----------



## daveb

Pigs eat vegetables....


----------



## Badgertooth

Between jobs so I get to take a little more time than the usual throw together dinners

Caramelised garlic tart from Yotam Ottolenghi's cookbook


----------



## Danzo

moroccan spiced brisket
preserved lemon
pickled fennel
fresh jalapeño
swiss
garlic aioli
w/ beer pairing. sorry for low picture quality, rainy day in seattle.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks for note. I pulled them yesterday and wrapped for their finished cure.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Really amazing work Mucho Bucho! Somehow my original reply was edited (probably by me ... ?).

I am going to get off my lazy ass and send you a PM to chat as I really want to start doing more than just rudimentary charcuterie in the not to distant future. Too much travel and no bloody time at the moment ... as usual ... 

You be da copa mofo king IMO!

Tom



Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm on a Copa kick. I've been doing a lot more whole muscle charcuteries these days. I'd do more but one can only eat but so many pounds of smoked aged pastrami, jowl, loin, jerky, cured sausage, linguica... Just love working with Beef Bungs, they're so dam strong.
> 
> Guess where I live, Attttttt, the Copa, Copacobana, where music and passion are always in fasion...
> 
> View attachment 30814
> View attachment 30815
> View attachment 30816


----------



## DamageInc

I made cream of cauliflower soup.

No pics, as all cream of cauliflower soups look the same.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Danzo said:


> maybe, this hip part of seattle tends to like its vegetarian stuff. its annoying.



nice sangas

extra points for not opting for some kind of chickpea patty vegetarian sandwich.


----------



## DamageInc

Again more bread. Experimenting with water spray during baking.


----------



## Artichoke

Made a pizza from the Gjelina cookbook with garlic confit, spinach and feta cheese. The recipe also calls for a small amount of mozzarella, which I didn't have on hand - I don't think that the final product suffered because of that at all. 

I'm going to try it again tomorrow with basil instead of spinach.


----------



## Beans

That's a good looking pizza crust.


----------



## ecchef

Picked up half a small tuna at the market. Cut some sashimi blocks, a little trim for whatever, and decided to hot smoke the head.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks lovely Dave. Anyone have any soy sauce


----------



## Badgertooth

ecchef said:


> Picked up half a small tuna at the market. Cut some sashimi blocks, a little trim for whatever, and decided to hot smoke the head.
> View attachment 31051
> 
> View attachment 31052
> 
> View attachment 31053
> 
> View attachment 31054
> 
> View attachment 31055
> 
> View attachment 31056


Welcome to umami town!! Looks great


----------



## preizzo

Levain bread 
Finally after many try I managed to bake my first sourdough bread last night. 
Was hard to rise a good result, the yeast wasn't good enough and I am not good at wait. 
After three days living the yeast at room temperature, it had begun to rise
Longest bread ever but it worth because the bread it s delicious &#128523;


----------



## daveb

Wahoo!
View attachment 31065


I occasionally help a friend out on his food truck. When I saw Damaged's pic I adopted (read plagiarized) it for a fish taco I wanted to try. The salsa put it over the top.



DamageInc said:


> Loin of cod with spicy mango relish, shallots, and seaweed.



Hence:

Wahoo, a nice gulf fish, SV @ 122F for 1 hr then seared on flat-top. Topped with mix

of green sofrito and crema and then mango salsa. Did not suck.


----------



## DamageInc

You'll be hearing from my lawyer shortly.


----------



## Neens

Light load of sweet Italian sausage today. I'll take some after pictures when we are done.


----------



## mark76

> Picked up half a small tuna at the market. Cut some sashimi blocks, a little trim for whatever, and decided to hot smoke the head.



Sometimes I want to be a chef in Japan, too...


----------



## bkultra

Your doing it wrong Neens... toss that S#$% on a smoker. Im just kidding, kind of :biggrin:


----------



## Neens

Nope smoker only gets full shoulders. Those are just butts.


----------



## DamageInc

Tonight is leftovers night, so I've made ribeyes with petit pois ala francaise.


----------



## Bill13

daveb said:


> Pigs eat vegetables....



LOL!


----------



## preizzo

Elk meat balls tonight and a nice takamura r2


----------



## spoiledbroth

nice balls :groucho:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Gezzz, you say that to all the guys ;-)



spoiledbroth said:


> nice balls :groucho:


----------



## chiffonodd

spoiledbroth said:


> nice balls :groucho:



Had to be done


----------



## preizzo

Italians balls are rhe best one &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## brianh

Another smoked brisket flat. Injected with beef broth and Worcestershire which I feel made a noticeable difference. S+p rub, spritzed with broth every so often. Smoked in a BGE with oak. After about 4 hours and at the stall, my bark wasn't good so I went to bed without wrapping which I think made for a little too much smoke. Rested in foil with a little coffee. 

Wife wanted it shredded so I had to oblige. Served over Texas toast with homemade honey mustard and homemade pickled jalepenos. Fries were from Costco (don't judge).


----------



## Smurfmacaw

DamageInc said:


> You'll be hearing from my lawyer shortly.


Geez, you Swedish guys are so litigious.


----------



## Cashn

Brisket looks good Brian, I bought a whole packer recently going to the store for eggs....it was prime and only 2.99/lb so couldn't resist. Now to try and organize some kind of shindig to eat this puppy. I usually get smoked out by the end of it and hardly want to smell it so I need some people around to enjoy it while it's fresh at least. That and the fact it'll be a solid 10lbs of meat when it's done hehe.


----------



## daveb

I could eat those fries...after the brisket.


----------



## brianh

Cash: I love the smell! I bring leftovers to work a lot as many here love to eat (office environment). Makes people happy and I enjoy seeing people enjoy my food. Only problem is I think they're going to start expecting it every week soon!

Thanks, Dave! What to smoke next... Canadian bacon or plate short ribs or...


----------



## daveb

I could eat those fries...after the brisket.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Brian, I'm not being critical but I see things on your brisket that reminded me of myself ten years ago. As Franklin says, you can't rush brisket. Yours looks like the temp and smoke got away from you. Next time try giving yourself more time. When I do a brisket packer their usually 15 pounds trimmed. I cook them at 200 degrees and they usually take 24hrs to reach 200 F internal. When the meat stalls, it can last ten hours between 150 and 175.


----------



## brianh

No worries, mucho. I have lot to learn. I do have temp control in the Egg via digital fan, and kept at 225-250 throughout. I also monitor remotely with a Maverick. Franklin does his briskets at 275F if I recall from his shows and book. My biggest issue this time was being too impatient for the bark to form and might have wanted to wrap too early, so I skipped it altogether in lieu of sleep. Next time I'm wrapping in butcher paper. I've wrapped in foil before with good results, too.


----------



## DamageInc

Smurfmacaw said:


> Geez, you Swedish guys are so litigious.



That's very humorous.


----------



## Zweber12

Finally got around to upload an image from my cooking of the past weekend: 1.9kg pork ribs, slow cooked in the oven for 4.5hrs.

Image plus Shig tax:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wanted to update the thread on the pancetta I started curing a few months ago. Starting to get some really character. Maybe another month or two? Last shot if looking down into it, no mold formation inside, this is a good thing.


----------



## brianh

I want to be your neighbor.


----------



## daveb

I'm plugging Raleigh into MapQuest...:thumbsup:


----------



## preizzo

The pancetta should have less mold on it.. 
Clean it off with some withe vinager! Just a suggestion &#128516;


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks Preizzo. I thought it was a little too fuzzy. I scrubbed the outside with salt water. Going to let it dry in an open refrigerator. Feels very firm so it's prob ready


----------



## spoiledbroth

> Fifth course from Monday's Omakase dinner: steamed hata, barley, garlic scapes, yamagobo.


"omakase dinner" is like a six-eight course private dinner at this restaurant but they also offer an actual omakase option at the sushi bar, I think. It was fun doing this dinner though, the food was great. I think my arm is in one of these pictures. 








> Sixth course from Monday's Omakase night: sous vide lamb shank with lamb-fish demi-glacé and veggie garden.







that demi glace was indescribable.

and my favourite the best for last... I think the chef made these by himself. 



> 2nd course from Monday's Omakase night: aged assorted sashimi.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Looks good, I don't really go out to eat anymore but this may warrant an exception


----------



## spoiledbroth

It should! Next omakase is Japanese food so you should definitely check it out. The only promo I ever found was on Facebook so keep an eye there if possible


----------



## tward369

Zweber12 said:


> Finally got around to upload an image from my cooking of the past weekend: 1.9kg pork ribs, slow cooked in the oven for 4.5hrs.
> 
> Image plus Shig tax:



Looks nice! Is that a mustard-based rub?


----------



## DamageInc

My first sous vide steak. 800g ribeye.

57C for three hours and then seared and basted with butter, garlic, and thyme. Pictured is also my 300mm Toyama suji.


----------



## stereo.pete

That meat is gorgeous!


----------



## fujiyama

​


----------



## daveb

Looks good except for that green stuff. Did you drop it in the grass? :whistling:


----------



## fujiyama

:lol2:


I forgot to pick up fresh herbs! Soon it'll be time to grow my own. :thumbsup:


----------



## spoiledbroth

honestly my favourite thing on pizza is dried oregano. italian secret: rub it between your hands over the pizza. Trust me. Before you form an opinion try it. Even just go to the kitchen now and get your five year old jar of dried oregano and rub a bit between your hands. world of difference. often overlooked aspect of dried herbs.

just good dough then some gooder ass cheese with a nice tomato sauce sprinkled on top then when she comes out of the oven hand bust that oregano and a little parm all over. Better than tomato sauce is just good canned crushed tomato.


----------



## Zweber12

tward369 said:


> Looks nice! Is that a mustard-based rub?



Yes it is! good eye!


----------



## stereo.pete

My first attempt at homemade pizza, the dough recipe is from Roberta's in New York. I formed it thick so it came out a bit thick, but it was still delicious. I will split the dough portion out next time and form it much thinner next time. Simple sauce made from the Frankie's recipe, hot italian sausage from a local italian deli here, fresh mozz, and caramelized onions. Good stuff, better than the pizza joints near my house, which actually says quite a bit :hungry: .


----------



## fujiyama

Looks delicious! I plan to find some double 0 flour and try Roberta's dough. I'm always seeking better recipes.

I'd like to do homemade mozza!


----------



## DamageInc

I'm doing some bolognese. Still got 3 more hours of simmering to go.

I was smart enough to smear the lens with my greasy finger before taking the photo.


----------



## DamageInc

Bolognese done after a night in the fridge. I folded in some butter, some dark chocolate and nice Danish capers.






It was pretty good.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dark chocolate! You madman ! For my next tomato sauce I have some instant anchovy and mushroom dashi saved up. I bet it will be good


----------



## DamageInc

spoiledbroth said:


> Dark chocolate! You madman ! For my next tomato sauce I have some instant anchovy and mushroom dashi saved up. I bet it will be good



Dark chocolate is brilliant for finishing stews, ragus, chili, etc. Give it a try! Just gotta make sure not to boil the stew. Basically treat it like you are mounting butter.


----------



## bkultra

I add dark chocolate to chili all the time. It adds a wonderful mouth feel to the final product.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I'll need to start keeping some dark chocolate on hand. Bakers dark will work well? Also, if I bring it to the boil what happens? Grainy?


----------



## DamageInc

I don't know Baker's chocolate. I've always used Lindt 70%.

Yes, it can go grainy. And the butter you might have incorporated might split.


----------



## rahimlee54

I like to use a tablespoon of cocoa powder, dark chocolate works though.


----------



## DamageInc

I find that you miss out on the creamyness that the chocolate provides. Cocoa powder can also be slightly grainy.


----------



## chinacats

DamageInc said:


> Yes, it can go grainy. And the butter you might have incorporated might split.



Curious if you temper it first?


----------



## DamageInc

I've never tried it. Seems like a bit of work, and I don't take kindly to work.


----------



## youkinorn

Some recent stuff:






Tonkotsu ramen 





Duck breast with black trumpet sauce, savory kasha granola, shoyu pickled mustard seeds, and chard





Old fashioned sour cream donuts (vanilla and cinnamon icing)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

youkinorn said:


> Some recent stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonkotsu ramen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck breast with black trumpet sauce, savory kasha granola, shoyu pickled mustard seeds, and chard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old fashioned sour cream donuts (vanilla and cinnamon icing)



:hungry:
Everything looks amazing! I don't eat sweet things, but those donuts are soooo tempting


----------



## fujiyama

I must admit, I went straight to Google for an old fashioned sour cream donut recipe. Those look delish.


----------



## youkinorn

Thanks, guys. The donuts are a chefsteps recipe that is pretty easy (and very delicious).


----------



## youkinorn

Shokupan and resulting toast


----------



## spoiledbroth

sweet lookin loaf! are those tsukemono beside the toast....


----------



## youkinorn

spoiledbroth said:


> sweet lookin loaf! are those tsukemono beside the toast....



Just cucumber with some nice salt.


----------



## DamageInc

I was blacked out but somehow I managed to make french toast and bacon in the middle of the night.


----------



## DamageInc

I would like to make it clear that this is not how I usually make french toast.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Somehow this French toast dish doesn't really inspire me D [emoji55]


----------



## DamageInc

I found the image humorous. I'm not a great cook by any means, but this was a pathetic effort for even a black out midnight snack.


----------



## chiffonodd

:tongue:


DamageInc said:


> I was blacked out but somehow I managed to make french toast and bacon in the middle of the night.



I could see like an east village or Brooklyn hipster concept resto called Blackout where the kitchen just gets absolutely ****housed and makes stuff like this lol


----------



## DamageInc

That's a great idea. I'll have to get on that.


----------



## daveb

DamageInc said:


> I was blacked out but somehow I managed to make french toast and bacon in the middle of the night.



Was there Ambien involved? I've seen worse...


----------



## brianh

daveb said:


> Was there Ambien involved? I've seen worse...



Oh god. My wife has forbidden me from taking that stuff ever again. Burning toast on the stovetop (!), falling...


----------



## DamageInc

No, no drugs. Just an unreasonable amount of Belgian ale and Aberlour A'Bunadh.


----------



## DamageInc

To make up for my previous blunder, I made vichyssoise using Dan P.'s passaround knife.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Terrible, I'm certain the recipe only calls for evenly sliced scallions. I see two that look crooked. I think the microlevel was so micro that is caused you to oversteer, or is it understeer? I'll give you a little credit, its a big step over yesterdays French Toast art object.


----------



## DamageInc

There are no scallions.


----------



## krx927

Nothing fancy but it was my first take on Scotch eggs. I was very happy to get the running yolk. 
Next time I just need to select a better tasting sausage


----------



## DamageInc

I made pizza because I wanted pizza.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Now thats showing us something Damage. Curious how you cooked them. You were clearly working with a hot oven. Yum


----------



## DamageInc

I used Bruno Albouze's pizza dough recipe.

Spread the dough out, added the toppings I had on hand and some fresh mozzarella, then baked the pizzas on a very hot (300c) granite stone situated eight centimeters under my broiler in my oven. Bake for a total of 5 minutes, turning off the broiler halfway through each pizza in order to avoid burning. Transfer to a wire rack to rest for a few minutes and to keep the bottom crisp.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Did you use Caputo OO?


----------



## DamageInc

I don't know what "Caputo" is. I used 2/3 Tipo 00 and 1/3 Danish ølandshvede.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Caputo is widely considered one of the worlds best flours for pizza. 

Antimo Caputo "00" Chef's Flour 1 Kilo Bag Pack of 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BR0K62E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DamageInc

Yeah, I'm not going to order flour internationally. Or nationally. I can get some very nice flour at some places in Copenhagen I walk by every day. Might not be widely considered worlds best, but very good nonetheless. I'm not as big a pizza nut as I am a knife nut or a pasta nut or furniture nut. I don't bake enough pizzas to muster up the energy to search for the ultimate pizza flour.

I know there is a religion around making pizza and the flours used, so I'm going to tread lightly and say that I'm a hillbilly from Zealand who's never been to Italy.


----------



## rami_m

DamageInc said:


> I made pizza because I wanted pizza.



I want pizza too


----------



## DamageInc

Bruno Albouze pizza dough confirmed to be better after being wrapped for a day in the fridge.






Much crispier and more airy crust. Yes, I charred (read burned) some onions on the top on purpose.


----------



## daveb

That's what I say when I burn onions...


----------



## chiffonodd

Wife and I signed up for one of those weekly ingredient/recipe delivery services as a way of trying to fit some more weeknight cooking into our schedules. Been too hard recently with work and grad school to make that happen. I wouldn't say it's ideal - the recipes can be a bit dumbed down, but so far everything's been pretty flavorful and inventive, and it's definitely made it possible to cook more without wasting time and ingredients on the inevitable "work/life" getting in the way. So here's a recent attempt at what they call "Oven-Roasted Chicken & Mixed Mushroomswith Crispy Rosemary-Orange Salad & Chipotle Pan Sauce." Basically just what it sounds like. Chicken seared and finished in the oven. Pan sauce made from deglazing with sherry vinegar, adding aromatics, creme fraiche and chile en adobo. Served over roasted maitake and crimini, and greens sauteed with shallot and citrus and I forget what else. Topped with a fried rosemary and orange salad. Skin on the chicken finished really well but if I could do it over I'd have roasted the shrooms and chicken a bit lower or at least for less time as both were overdone IMHO.






Skin good, meat overdone


----------



## stereo.pete

Pizza made with Antimo Caputo flour, stuff is way too expensive, I'll be using the imported 00 flour I can get locally for 2.75 a kilo. Ingredients: Prosciutto, fresh mozz, eggs and sauce made with D.O.P. San Marzano's. 






and the money shot.


----------



## larrybard

chiffonodd said:


> Wife and I signed up for one of those weekly ingredient/recipe delivery services as a way of trying to fit some more weeknight cooking into our schedules. Been too hard recently with work and grad school to make that happen. I wouldn't say it's ideal - the recipes can be a bit dumbed down, but so far everything's been pretty flavorful and inventive, and it's definitely made it possible to cook more without wasting time and ingredients on the inevitable "work/life" getting in the way. So here's a recent attempt at what they call "Oven-Roasted Chicken & Mixed Mushroomswith Crispy Rosemary-Orange Salad & Chipotle Pan Sauce." Basically just what it sounds like. Chicken seared and finished in the oven. Pan sauce made from deglazing with sherry vinegar, adding aromatics, creme fraiche and chile en adobo. Served over roasted maitake and crimini, and greens sauteed with shallot and citrus and I forget what else. Topped with a fried rosemary and orange salad. Skin on the chicken finished really well but if I could do it over I'd have roasted the shrooms and chicken a bit lower or at least for less time as both were overdone IMHO.
> 
> Skin good, meat overdone



Liked mine too -- but your presentation is far superior. One suggestion: before you make a particular dish, read the comments posted by those who have already done so. Sometimes -- as was the case with this dish -- you might learn by others' mistakes and find that the specified temps were a bit too high.


----------



## bkultra

stereo.pete said:


> Pizza made with Antimo Caputo flour, stuff is way too expensive, I'll be using the imported 00 flour I can get locally for 2.75 a kilo.



I buy Antimo Caputo "00" 55lbs at a time, it helps bring down the cost.


----------



## chiffonodd

larrybard said:


> Liked mine too -- but your presentation is far superior. One suggestion: before you make a particular dish, read the comments posted by those who have already done so. Sometimes -- as was the case with this dish -- you might learn by others' mistakes and find that the specified temps were a bit too high.



Yeah that's a must. I saw someone caught that the recipe had folks sauteing the greens in the pan after roasting the chicken but before making the pan sauce, which is terrible bc you lose all the fond. The company replied that they wanted the greens to be flavorful which is all good and well, but then you've got nothing left to make sauce from. So i'm glad I saw that before blindly taking the recipe at its word, but wish I'd seen people commenting on time/temp.

It's still a great deal for weeknight home cooking though. Especially as you gain experience and can use your own knowledge and creativity to jazz things up a bit. 

Plus I noticed their online cooking shop sells korin's house brand togiharu knives. So that's a point for legitimacy


----------



## daveb

Pete, That's the best bacon and eggs I've seen.


----------



## DamageInc

The butcher was fresh out of onglet, so dry aged ribeye had to suffice.






Gonna sous vide it with garlic and thyme at 57 celcius for an hour, as they are quite thick.


----------



## stereo.pete

So yes, I'm on a pizza kick...

This is hot italian, a pepper jack cheese from Wisconsin and caramelized onions.





This one is more traditional, fresh mozz, hot italian sausage, fresh basil and pecorino.


----------



## brianh

Man I want those pizzas.


----------



## apicius9

Just unpacked my baking steel and the pizza peel, can't wait to play with pies again - but I have to practice before I come anywhere close to Pete's... Maybe if I put one of those aged ribeyes on it 

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho

stereo.pete said:


> So yes, I'm on a pizza kick...
> 
> This is hot italian, a pepper jack cheese from Wisconsin and caramelized onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is more traditional, fresh mozz, hot italian sausage, fresh basil and pecorino.



Pete, Chicago and pizza. It's your birthright. Well done sir. How's your knife making journey going? Like to see and hear a little more from you? Hum...


----------



## Aleque

Today I made what I would like to call Naan-Traditional Sopes. I was at Costco and bought a rotisserie chicken and noticed that these Stoneface Naan breads were on sale, so I bought those as well thinking I would have some quick and easy Indian food that night. For the next day's meal I thought about how I could use the left over chicken and naan bread and thought about how similar the naan bread tasted to Mexican sopes that I had while living in East LA. I first reduced some chopped onion in oil along with some ground chili guajio, cumin, and salt. Then I mixed in some leftover vegetable stock, some diced tomatoes and green chilies, and then added my leftover shredded chicken from the night before letting everything simmer for about 15-20min. I then fried the naan and topped it with fried beans, queso Oxcaca, and some of the shredded chicken mixture. Overall it was super good, cheap, and easy. I think it's going to be one of my go to meals with leftover Costco chicken. 

These are the naan breads that I bought, but the kind at Costco are much smaller about 4-5 inches in diameter.





Here is the naan-traditional sope right before I devoured 5 of them.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Aleque nicely done - I love those little naan as well ... added bonus is they vac seal / freeze well too ... otherwise I would eat the whole lot at once ... FWIW - I keep (grilled) poblano rajas/strips around to top them (or anything else) which add a nice earthy kick ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Pete - you da man! San Diego ... pizza is not one of this "America's finest city" BS things IMO ... can be found but very few and far between ... time to get off my a$$ and follow your lead ... thx for the inspiration!



stereo.pete said:


> So yes, I'm on a pizza kick...
> 
> This is hot italian, a pepper jack cheese from Wisconsin and caramelized onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is more traditional, fresh mozz, hot italian sausage, fresh basil and pecorino.


----------



## DamageInc

Bread & Butter Pickles are done.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

D, Very nice. Can we have the recipe and process please. These look like they've beeb pickling for a while?


----------



## DamageInc

Sure.

Cut a kilogram of washed Persian cucumbers into 9mm slices. Slice a medium sized (red) onion. Cut a red chili in half and discard the seeds (I like just having the halved chili in the mix, so I can remove it later for a more subtle heat). Mix and sprinkle three heaping tablespoons of large grain salt over it and mix again thoroughly, without breaking the slices of cucumber. Cover and put in the fridge for three hours, mixing every hour to make sure of the salt distribution.

For the brine, mix two cups of white distilled vinegar with 3/4 cups of sugar. Add 3/7th's cup of water. Add the following: 1 tablespoon mustard seeds, 1 teaspoon celery seeds, 5 whole cloves, ½ teaspoon turmeric, 10 black peppercorns (I used mixed because that's what I had), four sliced cloves of garlic, 1 fresh bay leaf. Once everything is mixed, give it a taste. You might prefer more sugar. I don't like too much sweetness.
 
Take out the cucumbers and rinse them off thoroughly in a colander under running water. And I mean really thoroughly. At least for a few minutes. Otherwise your pickles are going to be way too salty to eat. Bring the brine to a boil and add the salted and rinsed cucumbers (and the onion and chili of course). The brine is going to stop boiling for a few seconds. Make sure everything is submerged. When the mixture_ just _begins simmering again, turn off the heat and remove to cool. Once it's down to room temperature, pour into a container and refrigerate for 24 hours. Some say that longer is better, but I start eating them as soon as they are cold.


----------



## akirapuff

Vanilla bean macs. Uneven shells I know..


----------



## DamageInc

I've been out of the kitchen for a bit and I felt like making bolognese again.

Instead of using one of my gyutos, I used my 300mm Toyama Noborikoi Sujihiki. Nimble as hell and with fantastic food release. No issue at all doing brunoise with such a lengthy knife at all. I could really use this as my main knife if I wanted to. It's extremely versatile.











Mixed in capers and chocolate at the end like I always do.

I prefer a drier sauce rather than a wetter one. The liquid has been reduced drastically, and most of the rest has been absorbed by the bronze-die pasta after mixing. I don't like a pool of sauce at the bottom of the plate after all the pasta has been consumed.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks delicious. I wonder if it's as good as Chef Boyardee beefaroni? Prep work looks tight as usual. [emoji4]


----------



## DamageInc

It might not be. I've never had beefaroni.


----------



## daveb

You've heard of SOS? (Maybe not) Beefaroni is in a can.




Don't eat out of the beefaroni cans at Dennis's house. You will get sick.


----------



## DamageInc

I have no idea what SOS is. I googled it and it seems to be ground beef in white sauce on toast. Could someone please enlighten me?

Sometimes I have no idea why people make the things they do given the ingredients available.


----------



## ptolemy

Is the reason you're using brunoise instead of grating it, because you want the texture of veggies instead of just flavor?


----------



## DamageInc

There are two reasons. The first and most important one being that I like using my knives. I would feel like an idiot spending thousands on knives and then using a grater. I get immense satisfaction cutting through a carrot like butter, feeling the knifes food release. The second one being that I find using a grater will make your bolognese more mushy and one dimensional in mouthfeel. I do like the texture of the cooked small brunoise of carrot and celery in the sauce.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

DamageInc said:


> I have no idea what SOS is. I googled it and it seems to be ground beef in white sauce on toast. Could someone please enlighten me?
> 
> Sometimes I have no idea why people make the things they do given the ingredients available.



SOS in this context is the acronym for "*s***t *o*n a *s*hingle". It was coined by American soldiers to refer to a common breakfast dish as you described - ground beef in white sauce on toast.


----------



## DamageInc

So not only did they have to endure trench-foot in the bone-chilling winter of Bastogne, the mortar attacks from the German Wehrmacht, and heartbreak from the loss of fallen comrades, but they also had to persevere through SOS on a "good day".

They should have dedicated an entire episode of Band of Brothers just to the culinary challenges throughout the campaign. Even more tears would shed.


----------



## inzite

o-o wow inspiring thread, k I shall come here more often! 

part of tonight's dinner  Jerked Striploin. was a good experiment.



Jerked Striploin by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Jerked Striploin by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ptolemy

DamageInc said:


> There are two reasons. The first and most important one being that I like using my knives. I would feel like an idiot spending thousands on knives and then using a grater. I get immense satisfaction cutting through a carrot like butter, feeling the knifes food release. The second one being that I find using a grater will make your bolognese more mushy and one dimensional in mouthfeel. I do like the texture of the cooked small brunoise of carrot and celery in the sauce.



thank you for the info... i was curious because i was thinking that carrot may have lost it's texture and would be more mushy clumbs.. looks great


----------



## DamageInc

Carrots for some reason tend to not break down completely in my bolognese. They stay slightly al dente even after a few hours of slow simmering. I like it. The onions and celery break down completely, but not the carrot. I don't know why.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Sebastian, Its the acid in the sauce. This is how I think of it:

The Nature of Denaturing 

After the protein molecules in a food have been unraveled or unfolded by any denaturing environment, they may not stay that way. For one thing, if the conditions should change, they can re-ravel back into their original shapes or something similar. But usually this doesn't happen, because as they unfold or disrobe, so to speak, the protein molecules expose sections of themselves that had previously been concealed in the folds, and these sections can react with other chemicals in the environment that change their shapes more or less permanently.
Or the newly denuded sections can bond to one another, making so-called cross-links that knit the molecules together into tighter structures. That's why when you either cook a piece of fish or soak it in lime juice to make ceviche, it develops a firmer texture. You'll notice also that it becomes more opaque, because light rays can't penetrate the tightly balled-up, cross-linked protein molecules. (The same thing happens to the protein in egg white; when cooked it turns from transparent to opaque white.)
And under the right conditions, acidified, unfolded protein molecules will stick together and the protein will coagulate, as when cheese curds are formed when lactic acid denatures the casein in milk.


----------



## DamageInc

In the 6th grade I did the old "chemistry for kids" experiment where you put egg white into a test tube and hold it over a bunsen burner and see it coagulate. I didn't use a pyrex test tube. Glass and egg white everywhere.

I didn't know that carrots could go through a coagulation process in a bolognese.


----------



## youkinorn

Post-farmers market lunch from last weekend.


----------



## malexthekid

Got one of the Anova wifis this week.

My first cook with it. Rib eye 3 hours at 54 C.

Served with confit garlic, cauliflower puree, beans and broccolini.


----------



## schanop

Sounds like fun, Alex, new Anova toy. Nice looking scotch fillet there.


----------



## rami_m

An anova is the single best piece of equipment I have. Virtually idiot proof.


----------



## malexthekid

It seems it. Now gotta do some recipe searching.


----------



## DamageInc

I made lentilles du pays ala MPW with glass-crispy "brique poulet" thighs. Topped with fried capers and baby asparagus from the garden.






I need to take a photography course. And a plating course. But I'm lazy and I would rather spend my time cooking and playing video games.


----------



## daveb

DamageInc said:


> ....I need to take a photography course. And a plating course. But I'm lazy and I would rather spend my time cooking and playing video games.




Do you ever eat?:scratchhead:

Dish looks great - as usual.


----------



## DamageInc

I eat in the small gap between cooking and playing video games. Usually while watching a good movie.

Thanks. Asparagus always helps make things look extra nice.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@youkirnon love the presentation. looks vegetarian and thoroughly japanese to me


----------



## youkinorn

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @youkirnon love the presentation. looks vegetarian and thoroughly japanese to me



I used dashi with katsuobushi, but vegetarian otherwise. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## malexthekid

Sous Vide Pork Belly buns. Recipe from Serious Eats.


----------



## rahimlee54

Thomas Keller Grit cakes leftover bolognese mixed with jar sauce and some fried egg. Pretty great.


----------



## DitmasPork

I had just posted this on my knife gallery page, but realized its more appropriate for this thread. Putting my Masahiro 270 carbon sujihiki to work. Last night's Hawaiian-style teriyaki London Broil--marinated in teriyaki sauce for a few hours, pan fried in a skillet, basted in butter, cooked to medium rare, rested for 10 minutes. This glorious hunk of beef sliced, in the manner of sashimi


----------



## inzite

dry rubbed sous vide tri tip & Senagalese bean sandwich



Dry Rubbed Tri Tip by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



Senagalese Bean Sandwich by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Definitely looks like a sharp knife sliced that beef. Interesting beans and bread. I can see how it works. Is it a snack after a late night of drinking kinda thing?


----------



## inzite

Mucho Bocho said:


> Definitely looks like a sharp knife sliced that beef. Interesting beans and bread. I can see how it works. Is it a snack after a late night of drinking kinda thing?



 Thanks! Sliced with my original kato 240, makes me want a suji now though haha. The sandwich is supposed to be their version of a hotdog on the streets so I would say you are bang on! taste wise it kind of taste like beans cooked to soft in fresh pasta sauce! quite yummy.


----------



## schanop

Just started trying sous-vide charsiew. Pork neck/shoulder was cooked at 58&#730;C for 24 hours, chilled, grilled/broiled for colour, sliced, and served. 24 hours was probably a bit long, texture was soft and also was heading towards slight mushy.


----------



## DamageInc

What we in Denmark call Parisian Steak.

Wholewheat toasted bread, Dijon mustard, 250g chopped beef patty of aged chuck seared to a medium, spicy pickled beets, raw shallot, capers, broken egg yolk, freshly grated horseradish. Whole baby pickles and burnt red onions on the side along with a Trappistes Rochefort 10 in a goblet.






I went with the "I'm-gonna-pile-everything-on-top" presentation approach.

I wish to thank Mr. Will Catcheside for making the knife that made chopping ten kilos of red onions an absolute joy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Damage you just love capers.


----------



## DamageInc

I do. I can't leave 'em be. I've been putting them in everything these last few weeks.

Did the thing with the guy with the knife work out?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

How many portions did you make of that in order to use up 10 kilos of red onions?


----------



## DamageInc

I made six of those plates

Not all of the onion was used for tonight. I'm making french onion soup later.


----------



## daveb

DamageInc said:


> ....I wish to thank Mr. Will Catcheside for making the knife that made chopping ten kilos of red onions an absolute joy.



You got a Nakiri from Will? Kewl!


----------



## DamageInc

A 185mm 01 high hardness 4mm gyuto.


----------



## brianh

Tandoori chicken thighs in the BGE. 500F-600F with plate setter. Mint and cilantro chutney with serrano pepper and some agave. Veg is marinated in garam masala and a bit of yogurt, also roasted in the egg. Wifey went nuts over it.


----------



## daveb

Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## brianh

Truth! Next time I would maybe add shredded coconut and more water to the chutney.


----------



## malexthekid

Definitely looks delicious


----------



## brianh

Thank you


----------



## brianh

Gonna smoke this 7-ish lb bone-in shoulder over oak and apple. Rubbed and waiting in the fridge til early am. Rub is mostly brown and white sugar, then onion and garlic powder, paprika, ginger, rosemary, cayenne. Salt, and Lampong pepper, my new everyday favorite.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Damn Brianh - all looks yummy (can't wait for the pork photos) Must be on the same wavelength today ... finished smoking, and am currently resting, a whole brisket on my BGE today (which is now doing double duty with ribs at the moment) ... pics to follow ... BTW which pitmaster is that you are using and do you like it? TjA


----------



## brianh

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn Brianh - all looks yummy (can't wait for the pork photos) Must be on the same wavelength today ... finished smoking and am currently resting a whole brisket on my BGE (which is now doing double duty with ribs at the moment) ... pics to follow ... BTW which pitmaster is that you are using and do you like it?TjA



Thank you, sir! It's the basic IQ 110 and I love it. I can start a small fire in the BGE and let the IQ do all the work to bring up to temp, and maintain it.


----------



## brianh

Starting the smoker for later this morning. Smells so good.


----------



## brianh

I probably deserve flack to fanning out the fries. Hey, at least I didn't stack anything.

Didn't inject the pork this time. I do think injecting makes a noticeable difference. Next time.


----------



## YG420

:hungry:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Looks awesome Brianh .... 

Here is the brisket (done per Mr. Franklin's technique ... err to the best of my ability in my BGE - i.e. without the 1000+ gallon propane tank converted offset smoker) - very, very happy with his guide / book (sectioned / cut per his book as well although with a 'slightly' nicer blade IMO) ...





TjA


----------



## brianh

Oh man that looks killer. Just s+p per Franklin? I really like that alone on my smoked beef. Nothing else necessary IMO. I'm also intrigued about his 16 mesh (or somethin like that) pepper but haven't found it yet.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Turned out great - just S+P and I just happen to have a Tamis that is about 16 Mesh (just ground up some nice Tellicherry and put it through the sieve ...). I must say it was by far the nicest brisket I have done personally but it really isn't one of those things I grill/smoke a lot of ... will do this one again though :wink:


*Sieve size*
*Opening*
*Standard Mesh*
 *(mm)*
*(in)*
*(10[SUP]-6[/SUP] m)*
*US*
1.18
0.0469
16




brianh said:


> Oh man that looks killer. Just s+p per Franklin? I really like that alone on my smoked beef. Nothing else necessary IMO. I'm also intrigued about his 16 mesh (or somethin like that) pepper but haven't found it yet.


----------



## brianh

Good info!


----------



## larrybard

It looks as if you cut it half with the grain and half against????


----------



## daveb

Brian, Penzey's, Pendaberry's (sp?), others sell pepper by mesh size. Though I'm prone to vmix it.

I'm doing a SV then bge cook w some ribs 2morrow. Should be fit to eat.


----------



## brianh

daveb said:


> Brian, Penzey's, Pendaberry's (sp?), others sell pepper by mesh size. Though I'm prone to vmix it.
> 
> I'm doing a SV then bge cook w some ribs 2morrow. Should be fit to eat.




Had no idea, thanks. I need a vitamix. Weep. 

Show those ribs off when done.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

larrybard said:


> It looks as if you cut it half with the grain and half against????



Hi Larry - Kinda crazy I know but that is how Mr. Franklin cuts it! He goes to great length to explain, in his book, why he cuts it that way so I just figured I would follow his technique the whole way ... not sure if I totally agree with that bit but really didn't matter as the end product was excellent ... don't know if I will cut the fatty end that way again but still ....

Hope all is well with you & yours! Nice to hear from you!

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hi Larry - Kinda crazy I know but that is how Mr. Franklin cuts it! He goes to great length to explain, in his book, why he cuts it that way so I just figured I would follow his technique the whole way ... not sure if I totally agree with that bit but really didn't matter as the end product was excellent ... don't know if I will cut the fatty end that way again but still ....
> 
> Hope all is well with you & yours! Nice to hear from you!
> 
> TjA



Ok - read the chapter finally (only really skimmed and followed the photos 1st (typical male engineer :O) his philosophy is that since the point & flat muscles run normal to each other, but he want the diner to have bark for all pieces, he doesn't seperate the two mucle groups before he slices and therefore slices each mucle against the grain (as best one can). Unfortunately since the flat runs the whole length of the brisket and the point is only at the one end you do end up cutting some of the flat with the grain when cutting the point section. 

"Amazingribs.com" goes into great detail, as always, about everything BBQ .... http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/texas_brisket.html

Here it the photo from his book and I think I got it about right ...





That's about enough to be said for one bloody brisket ... have a great day all!

Daveb - please bring on your rib photos! :running:


----------



## inzite

quite some lovely stuff in the past two pages here.

seared skirt steak tonight!



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



upload by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## brianh

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn Brianh - all looks yummy (can't wait for the pork photos) Must be on the same wavelength today ... finished smoking, and am currently resting, a whole brisket on my BGE today (which is now doing double duty with ribs at the moment) ... pics to follow ... BTW which pitmaster is that you are using and do you like it? TjA



I forgot to mention one thing I've noticed lately with the BBQ IQ and BGE, especially this last cook. On longer cooks, the BBQ IQ has a hard time maintaining temp, it's low. Maybe the bottom grate is full of ash and the blower gets confused at how much to turn on the fan. I still like it but having a second wireless devices like a Maverick is helpful.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Those briskets are making me drool. I was in Lockhart at Black's last week. Their Brisket was the highlight of the trip along with the Beef Rib. Really has me craving a BGE or Vision Kamado as my old smoker just gave up the ghost (bottom rusted out).


----------



## Uffduh

Took the gyuoto to 1000 grit chosera tonight and then a suede strop with jewelry polish. I find the 5000 doesn't leave enough bite for long. Fun with a carrot ensued. Guess we'll have soup tomorrow as I still have celery and onions on which to take out frustrations with my teens. View attachment 32310


----------



## Uffduh

Well, not sure how an old post wound up in this one, but the seafood pics were the intended ones and the commentary was meant to be 'did seafood party for 20 at the weekend. Smoked oysters with chipotle vinaigrette, tequila/Clamato oyster shooters, shima aji ceviche, scallop tacos with avocado cream and mango/jalapeño salsa. Hangover cure on Sunday was two goat legs done on the smoker for seven hours. The good pics were on the phone that went swimming. '
I'd edit the original post, but can't figure out how to do so via the app


----------



## DamageInc

Cleaning out the fridge and cupboards I found 6 egg yolks and two 3/4 empty bags of penne rigate. So I made a carbonara. No capers this time, but I did top with Sicilian chili flakes.






Mark my words, some day, I will learn how to take a good photograph.


----------



## nianton

Black tagliatelle Made with cuttlefish ink


----------



## DitmasPork

Putting my my Misono Honesuki to work. Skinning and boning out drumsticks for roasted Hawaiian Chicken Teriyaki.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I have the same (lefty) honesuki, a great knife. I often use it to split back bones on 3-4 lb chickens without any issues. A good example of where a lower HRC is advantageous.


----------



## DitmasPork

tjangula said:


> I have the same (lefty) honesuki, a great knife. I often use it to split back bones on 3-4 lb chickens without any issues. A good example of where a lower HRC is advantageous.



Very happy with the honesuki. Agree about HRC, since it hits/scrapes bone often when used. The markup for lefty knives does suck though. The teriyaki turned out great!


----------



## nianton

thats some nice looking chicken, I have been considering getting a honesuki. Seeing your cleaned chicken just pushed me over the edge. I need one now.


----------



## DamageInc

Roast pork belly sandwiches.


----------



## daveb

I always go immediately to the post when Damage is putting up food pics.

(And I always turn the puter off and hide it when he's posting You Tubers)

:cool2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Funny Dave. 

Damage, Good idea to pre-slice the skin before roasting. Will you cut top down or top up? What condiments did you add to the sandwich? Could be good with:

waffle cut sweet pickles and fine shredded white cabbage in sour cream dressing. 

cucumber, cilantro, jalapeno w/ Japanese kewpie mayo

pickled spicy red onion, aged provolone, yellow mustard, red onion dipping sauce

warm sliced pork, dredged in jus from slicing on warm bun w/ side of rendered fat/jus/vinegar


----------



## DamageInc

The skin will get more crispy when cut pre-roasting, and more fat will render as well. You want to cut all the way down to the meat, but not into the meat. Same when scoring duck breast. I then rub salt and spices into the slices. This draws out excess liquid, helping the skin get crispy. Since there are grooves to slice in, there is no reason to cut topside-down.

I topped with apple and oxheart-cabbage coleslaw, dijonnaise, dill pickles, and a tad of pepper-vinegar hot sauce. Everything homemade of course, as I am not some dirty pleb. Buns were toasted in the roasting tray with rendered fat.

Dave, I only post the videos in order to create a balance. Add something, take something.


----------



## RDalman

Today I cooked hot sauce with habanero and some hot thai chili. In the cast iron pot. Instead of cleaning the apartment when the family was out. Cast iron is probably not safe to use for a while, and I'm less than popular haha. I dried it after cleaning on the stove, and we had to evacuate the kitchen.. Sauce was good though &#128077;


----------



## spoiledbroth

Waffle cut pickles??

Robin: did you lose the seasoning on the pan? Funny to watch the new guys at work cook family meal in the carbon skillet. Lots of Koreans so the seasoning is perpetually being eaten away XD (always spicy, for those not in the know)


----------



## DamageInc

I don't waffle cut my pickles. I use my Catcheside short gyuto.


----------



## RDalman

Yea, I've given up on having a good seasoning in that pan, as soon as a good seasing is started someone cooks tomato sauce in it . The skillet gets to keep its seasoning atleast.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

If you really need to get rid of a pan seasoning, make and reduce spring roll sauce in it


----------



## Rubix3

Cooking Sunday dinner for family. Chicken, chorizo, coconut curry, lime zest pepitas and cilantro gremolata.adapted from chef CJ Jacobson.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Graydo77

Seared up some nice scallops I got at a farmers market and put them over an arugula pesto. Love the sear the mauviel 250 pan I got on double clearance at home goods puts on em.

https://flic.kr/p/LrvJFJ


----------



## DamageInc

My Mauviel pans do also really deliver a great sear. I always use my copper when I have to make a pan sauce afterwards.

I just wish scallops weren't so crazy expensive in Denmark.


----------



## brianh

Sweet and sour Indian chicken balti. Man, it hit the spot.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

[emoji106] the D man would be proud.


----------



## brianh




----------



## daveb

Like


----------



## chefcomesback

Visited my local fish market , grabbed couple good size flatheads and some squid , forgot to take pics of them whole before some deba action 
Mis en place 



Monitor the frying oil temperature well , work in small batches and let the temp recover before starting the next batch 




Crisp , light batter 




And beer


----------



## mise_en_place

Looks great, Mert. Those IR thermometers are a blessing for deep frying. Here's what I made the other night:

View attachment 33076


Southern Fried Chicken, Buttermilk Biscuit, Red Beans and Rice, & Collards


----------



## DamageInc

I'm currently slow roasting a pork belly in a toaster oven. Rubbed with hot smoked paprika and packed in foil with garlic and thyme. Plopped into a roasting tray with a little white wine in the bottom to try and keep a moist environment.

Kinda worried about how it will turn out. The pork was pretty damn expensive compared to Danish prices.

Will post pics later if it turns out to my liking. Might press it overnight if I can find space in the fridge.


----------



## DamageInc

crap

The butcher sold me salt pork. Now it's waaaaay too salty, and it's not getting tender. Might have to pressure cook it in plain water. Or chill and slice thin for sandwiches. Still, there is too much for me to use just in sandwiches.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bill13

Diced salted pork or as we call in "Virginia Pork" is very good with grits or in red eye gravy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Last thing I ever remember making with salt pork was a minestrone soup but this was probably 15-20 years ago. My other suggestion as you already mentioned would be to slice thin and use small amounts in sandwiches as an accent to something more mild and tender (eg like a bacon strip on a turkey breast sandwich). Hope this works out and isn't a total loss.


----------



## DamageInc

I've used some to season water for boiling pasta. Then I've taken that same meat and chopped it up to use in pasta sauce.

The flavor is still too dominant even in a sauce. I have around a kilo of the roasted salt pork left. This normally wouldn't bother me too much, but I spent quite a bit of money for what I thought would be high quality fresh pork belly.

I don't want to throw it out (I haven't thrown any meat out in years), but I am already sick of the flavor already and I'm only cooking for myself. I feel like I had purchased cucumber only for it to turn out to be a pickle and now I can't make tzatziki.

I'll try cooking some of it with beans and making some sandwiches.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Not sure how things work in France, but here if you bought it recently and still had the receipt which shows pork belly you may be able to work something out at the shop presuming that the butcher sold you the wrong product (rather than you purchase the wrong product I've done that myself before)


----------



## Lars

When making rullepølse, I think you are suppose to leave the salt pork in water, to get rid of some of the salt before cooking. Maybe it could work with pork belly too?
Funny about the price. In DK now even pork cheeks are expensive, but belly is still crazy cheap like $10/kg.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

I can't return it as this butcher doesn't label the different meats on the receipts. It just says a kilo amount and a price per kilo. And I've eaten a portion of it.

I know that leaving it when raw in water can remove salt, but I don't know how that works for cooked. It's been in the oven for five hours total.
And yeah, pork cheeks are quite expensive in DK. Right now I really miss the (svine-billige) prices on pork belly in Denmark. Back in my local Spar, I could get pork belly for 50dkk per kilo. Pork shanks I could get for 28dkk per kilo.


----------



## Lars

Oh, missed that you already cooked the belly..

Yeah, and those cheap prices comes with free MRSA as well :big grin:

Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Curious how such an informed cook could mistake cured pork belly for fresh? Scratching my head. Sometimes 86 is the only answer.


----------



## DamageInc

It's pretty simple really. My fridge is super cold, so the firmness of the belly didn't really set me off. The color was also slightly darker but I just figured that it was because of the breed of pig or something to do with pork in France. I'm not going to taste raw pork and it didn't smell of anything at all.

Might be kinda like how if you told some people they were eating beef but fed them lamb, they might still think it was beef because of the power of suggestion. I thought it was fresh, so no alarms went off.

Probably gonna dump it unless the beans work out well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Ha, makes sense D. Just ribbing ya. I'm sure you'll get some use from it. Oh I know, maybe press it, dehydrate it and use it as a strop? If the skin is still intact, that should give you some feedback. I'm being absurd I know.


----------



## DamageInc

I ate the skin. Only part that tastes normal.


----------



## daveb

Many bean soups do well with some cured pork in them. Black beans, Spanish beans (chick peas) come right to mind. And they freeze well. And winter is coming. By the time there is snow on the ground you"'ll have likely forgotten that you're tired of the taste.


----------



## brianh

Still on an Indian bender. Chicken tikka masala. I should have done the chicken in the BGE for more complex flavor. I just baked it. The dish is meant to use up leftover tandoori chicken. Still, it was pretty good.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The color  Just wondering, did you take care not to subdue the tomato color with cream, yoghurt etc., or did you get some proper deggi mirch/kashmiri mirch?


----------



## brianh

Thanks. I did add half & half. The chicken breasts likely contributed to the color a bit, as I did it with food coloring for fun. I have a bunch of it laying around.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Brian, consider cooking the onions longer. They should be mahogany colored but not burned. The add spices, meat. As soon as you add tomato you won't be able to get any more browning


----------



## brianh

Thanks, Mucho. I did caramelize them beyond the pic above. They were lightly browned before adding spices and liquids.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Does this recipe intentionally not add whole spices in the beginning?


----------



## brianh

I haven't seen many that did, aside from maybe cardamom pods.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Hardly coming across north indian style curry recipes that do not use the "mustard seeds in, fry till you catch them in the eye, lower flame, then all the inedible whole spices, then cumin, asafoetida, optionally fennel and fenugreek, then onions" sequence or a close variation...


----------



## DamageInc

I'm cooking popcorn in leftover pork belly fat.


----------



## Artichoke

DamageInc said:


> I'm cooking popcorn in leftover pork belly fat.



Checking airfare now! LOL


----------



## chefcomesback

About to take this off the menu but still love the richness of it , pan fried tooth fish ( aka Chilean sea bass) butter roasted prawns , heirloom carrots and shellfish bisque


----------



## milkbaby

Just a home cook here, having a lazy Sunday. Curry chicken gizzard hash and french bread french toast with ginger lime fruit compote. :hungry:


----------



## DamageInc

Having some people over for a birthday and served steak sandwiches.

Decided to make everything from scratch.






Home-grown crispy oven roasted potatoes
Arugula salad from the garden
Foccacia with herbes de provence
Pesto genovese
Chili aioli
Tomato relish
South Carolina inspired mustard BBQ sauce
Baked and broiled tomatoes
Malted wheat buns
Flank steak sous vide @55c for six hours and then seared with thyme, garlic, and butter

In the jug in the back is remnants of a cocktail I made using maple syrup, bourbon, ginger, lemon, and freshly pressed apple juice from my apple trees.


----------



## DamageInc

And for tomorrow, 5 kilos of pork belly roast. It's already been in the oven for five hours at low temp, then chilled, then rubbed with the rendered fat into the skin cuts with large flake salt on top. It will go into the oven again for the final heat up and crisping of the skin before serving. Will also be used for sandwiches with pickled red cabbage, pickled red onion, chili aioli, and bread&butter pickles served on more of the buns I've already baked.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beautiful food Sebastian. That's what I can farm to table.


----------



## daveb

What he said.


----------



## brianh

I'm doing pastrami. Toasted spices, brisket in its bath for a week. Then desalinate, rub and smoke with pecan.


----------



## Danzo

7 min egg, dill pickle, pickled mustard seeds, aioli, dijon, ched, greens, kaiser bun


----------



## DamageInc

Danzo said:


> Been running some sandwich specials as the market. more pics to come.
> 
> soft egg. pickled mustard seeds. dill pickle. cheddar. greens. mayo. dijon.



Man, you are really consistent in your sandwich making. I've never made two sandwiches in my life that look so alike.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Odd how these pastrami spices look like they would make a viable garam masala too


----------



## brianh

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Odd how these pastrami spices look like they would make a viable garam masala too



Smelled like it too, when toasting. Would be an interesting garam masala with the thyme and caraway seeds.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Thyme-like taste (lovage seed!) is not that uncommon in indian food, though not in garam masala  The allspice berries seem out of place, but then they would probably blend in fine...


----------



## Danzo

Lol. Whoops. Didn't know I shared that already

How about this one? 
House smoked ham, carnitas, pickled jalapeños, dill pickle, Carmel onions, Swiss, garlic aioli, yellow mustard.





I work days at a full service deli/kitchen. Sandwiches all day long.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dan, please don't take offense, curious how you feel about Guy Fieri and his combos? I'd eat your sandwich especially after a late night and a few pops and maybe a puff or two


----------



## DamageInc

Remove the cheese and that is one great sandwich. I could use a sandwich right now. Made one yesterday with dijonnaise, cornichon, duck confit, and jarred peppers. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Danzo

Do you gotta be a dick?


----------



## Wens

brianh said:


> I'm doing pastrami. Toasted spices, brisket in its bath for a week. Then desalinate, rub and smoke with pecan.
> 
> View attachment 33250
> View attachment 33251



Does that go in the fridge or stay room temperature to cure?


----------



## brianh

everything cold in the fridge!


----------



## DamageInc

Danzo said:


> Do you gotta be a dick?



It was not my intention to come off that way, but reading it back, it doesn't look too great on my part. I just don't like cheese. When I said a "great sandwich", I meant for my personal picky tastes. Your sandwiches are clearly of high quality. No offense meant.


----------



## Danzo

DamageInc said:


> It was not my intention to come off that way, but reading it back, it doesn't look too great on my part. I just don't like cheese. When I said a "great sandwich", I meant for my personal picky tastes. Your sandwiches are clearly of high quality. No offense meant.



You're fine. It's that elitist mucho bucho that's being a dick. It's a Cuban sandwich, and a good one at that. It's getting mad love from local food bloggers in Seattle.
How can I not take offense to a comment like that? Take your trash talk somewhere else dude.


----------



## chinacats

I'm sure it's a good sandwich but dude, get over yourself...it's a ******* sandwich...good food in Seattle but food blogs are meaningless...:you just have to try a bit harder with MB, he'll bow to the good when he sees it. :razz:


----------



## daveb

Danzo said:


> You're fine. It's that elitist mucho bucho that's being a dick. It's a Cuban sandwich, and a good one at that. It's getting mad love from local food bloggers in Seattle.
> How can I not take offense to a comment like that? Take your trash talk somewhere else dude.



Richard, You must have been looking for offense - it can be easy to find. Don't know how calling someone a dick can be considered anything but dickish.

It's a good looking sandwich, and if you want to call it a Cuban, you certainly can. I think I'll go to Ybor 2morrow.


----------



## markenki




----------



## Mucho Bocho

Danzo said:


> You're fine. It's that elitist mucho bucho that's being a dick. It's a Cuban sandwich, and a good one at that. It's getting mad love from local food bloggers in Seattle.
> How can I not take offense to a comment like that? Take your trash talk somewhere else dude.



Dan, I'm only messing with you, gezz. Guess we know your response to customers that don't like cheese. Curious how much that sandwich sells for? 

BUT, while i'm at it, I suspect your cuban has some structural issues. If your using a crusty baquette with that much filling, I bet its a challenge to eat without wearing it or it crumbling in the hand. 

Also, Lettuce just is a real challenge in a sandwich too. It usually creates a barrier between the top and bottom of the bread. It prevents the sauces/juices and filling to mingle while eating and it. Lettuce crunch is nice but you're better off slicing it in strips or using a lettuce like a frisee that will actually reinforce the sandwich. Cheese is best placed on the bottom of the bread too (or melted on both sides), then meat, then soft veggies like onions, pickles, then sauce on top of the.

The ultimate tell tale sign of a proper sandwich is after someone takes a bite, a string of saliva attaches to the bread and the corner of the mouth. 

Welcome to KKF. 

<BIG KISS>


----------



## Danzo

This better? Main for a private catered dinner.

Celeriac soubise, pickled chanterelles, sweet peas, cherry tom, king salmon, ikura.


----------



## daveb

I would eat that....


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Korma haunted me...






Mixed veg version with hokkaido (cooked on point), tofu (pre-fried), winged bean (cut very small), kohlrabi, dried apricot (small dice. Works in curry, it works well indeed!),2 kinds of bell peppers (pre fried lightly), cashews (lightly fried), fresh cranberries (sour bastards, that's why they work well in a dish like that). A lot hidden under the surface (wanted some gravy to have with rice).

Yes, IKEA wok - useless as a wok, brilliant as a kadai.

EDIT: The olive green pieces are karipatta, not beans.


----------



## KeithA

Next time I'm in your neck of the woods, I'm looking you up and begging you to make me that sandwich.:doublethumbsup:





Danzo said:


> Lol. Whoops. Didn't know I shared that already
> 
> How about this one?
> House smoked ham, carnitas, pickled jalapeños, dill pickle, Carmel onions, Swiss, garlic aioli, yellow mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work days at a full service deli/kitchen. Sandwiches all day long.


----------



## DamageInc

Quick question: I only have self rising flour and I need thicken a pan sauce. Other than the salt content in the flour, will the flour have any other adverse effects as a result of the leavening agents?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Self rising has baking powder added, not really sure how that effects leavening though.


----------



## guari

DamageInc said:


> Quick question: I only have self rising flour and I need thicken a pan sauce. Other than the salt content in the flour, will the flour have any other adverse effects as a result of the leavening agents?



I've never noticed any difference in raising/non-raising flour for pan sauces. I just grab whichever is nearer.


----------



## inzite

sous vide ribeye 



thick cut rib eye  by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



sous vide thick cut ribeye 133f for 4 hrs and pan seared by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



sous vide ribeye and chimichurri by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## daveb

Nice. I did a ribevey earlier this week, 128F for two hours, then seared on BGE. Your chimichurri is prettier than my pesto was.


----------



## inzite

daveb said:


> Nice. I did a ribevey earlier this week, 128F for two hours, then seared on BGE. Your chimichurri is prettier than my pesto was.



makes me wanna go do another one ! I did mine at 133F for 4 hours then seared on cast iron. Chimichurri was made a while ago but frozed (reheated). How did you make your pesto? I've always wanted to try  IMO, pesto and chimichurri works so good with ribeye, cuts the rich taste.


----------



## DamageInc

guari said:


> I've never noticed any difference in raising/non-raising flour for pan sauces. I just grab whichever is nearer.



Thanks!


----------



## Danzo

inzite said:


> makes me wanna go do another one ! I did mine at 133F for 4 hours then seared on cast iron. Chimichurri was made a while ago but frozed (reheated). How did you make your pesto? I've always wanted to try  IMO, pesto and chimichurri works so good with ribeye, cuts the rich taste.



Do you guys use a circulator? Or one of the bath things? I've never used a circulator before and I'm thinking of trying one


----------



## daveb

Yes on circulator. Specifically Anova circulators for the most part. I've used a Sous Vide (the brand) bath and don't care for the amount of real estate it consumes when not in use. A circulator and a cambro has a small footprint.


----------



## inzite

daveb said:


> Yes on circulator. Specifically Anova circulators for the most part. I've used a Sous Vide (the brand) bath and don't care for the amount of real estate it consumes when not in use. A circulator and a cambro has a small footprint.



yeah the anova is probably one of my best buys in the last few years other than buying knives!


----------



## DamageInc

Danzo said:


> Do you guys use a circulator? Or one of the bath things? I've never used a circulator before and I'm thinking of trying one



If you are doing any sort of meat on a regular basis, a circulator is a must-have. Perfect results every single time once you find the right timing and temperature for your liking. Just season and oil, put into a ziploc bag, sous vide until done, then sear on pan for the crust.


----------



## mille162

Was looking for a different way to prepare salmon, so I tired to replicate a pan seared fish method I saw Gordon Ramsey use on halibut on his MasterChef series. The raw salmon was layered with sliced potatoes ontop to resemble fish scales; using purple, red and yellow fingerlings to give some more pop to the color of the "scales", and cauliflower rice to replicate a bed of sand. 2 min up, 2 min potatoes down, then a few minutes in the oven gave a perfect cook on the salmon, but I think I may need to maybe blanch the potatoes first next time to give them a few more minutes of cook time, as they were just a bit undercooked when they were initially laid on raw. Color was great, this cellphone pic doesn't do it justice. Drizzled it all with a lemon vinaigrette.

Anyone have a better method with getting the potatoes to come out perfect?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Broken dropbox link  But then, I see my imgur link is borked too... what's up with image hosting atm...


----------



## ryan

I had a Hawaiian feast pizza in a pizzeria called freshslice pizza.It was really tasty and I have been planing on trying to make it at home.I bought all the ingredients needed for the topping - tomato sauce,mozzarella,bacon,ham,pineapple and cheddar.IF all goes well I will be having a feast tonight


----------



## Mucho Bocho

After living in several places and traveling the world a bit, I've concluded that the word Pizza is universally ambiguous. To my observations, any baked bread with a toping on it could be called a pizza. Reminds me a lot what we in America call "Chinese Food." I'm not sure there's a more misunderstood global cuisine, except maybe pizza?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Back to sandwiches. I had an urge for cold salty smoked fish.

The white fish wasn't too hard to clean either. 

2 lb. whole or filleted smoked whitefish
1/3 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup lowfat sour cream
1/2 cup minced celery stalks
2 tbsp fresh minced dill
2 tbsp fresh minced chives
Salt and pepper to taste
Freshly squeezed Meyer lemon juice to taste

Lox, tomato, white fish, sliced shallot, lox sandwiched between seeded rye bread. 

View attachment 33509
View attachment 33510


----------



## chefcomesback

Duck confit , blood oranges and fennel 




Toothfish (aka Chilean sea bass) , saffron tomato broth , butter roasted prawns and summer vegetables


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Grandmothers Irish Soda Bread ... she would know ... left Ireland during the potatoe famine / came to the states ... done in my late mothers cast iron ...





That time of year ...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Mucho Bocho if american chinese food was, as most sources claim, invented by chinese immigrants in america (for their own use AND business)... doesn't that make it a form of chinese food? Strictly speaking, we'd have to call Döner Kebap a German and not a Turkish food otherwise


----------



## apicius9

ryan said:


> I had a Hawaiian feast pizza in a pizzeria called freshslice pizza.It was really tasty and I have been planing on trying to make it at home.I bought all the ingredients needed for the topping - tomato sauce,mozzarella,bacon,ham,pineapple and cheddar.IF all goes well I will be having a feast tonight



As long as you don't order that in Hawaii, you will be fine 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar

apicius9 said:


> As long as you don't order that in Hawaii, you will be fine
> 
> Stefan


He lost me at "bought...tomato sauce" :biggrin:


----------



## Bill13

MontezumaBoy said:


> Grandmothers Irish Soda Bread ... she would know ... left Ireland during the potatoe famine / came to the states ... done in my late mothers cast iron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That time of year ...



That looks awesome! Mind posting the recipe?.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I think in some regions "tomato sauce" is used as a name for "stewed tomato puree in a can" as opposed to "ready to eat sauce"?

...


So you proved by your grandmother there's no reason to feel inauthentic if going for a raisin and caraway overload in a soda bread?  That is great news!


----------



## niwaki-boy

MontezumaBoy said:


> Grandmothers Irish Soda Bread ... she would know ... left Ireland during the potatoe famine / came to the states ... done in my late mothers cast iron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That time of year ...




Faith in Begorrah!! Looks tasty.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Love this simple recipe ... grind it all up ... Tomatillo's have a rather high level of pectin so once the salsa cools it congeals / just stir before use ...

















Add a bit of roasted garlic, cilantro, green onion, chipotley en adobo, season and voila ... instant yummy ...





Works well for anything ... IMO

TjA


----------



## daveb

VMix?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Doesn't work as well (IMO) as the food processor ... much bigger dual blade & wider base helps for pulsing to get the consistency more along the lines of the salsa (should use a molcajete but I'm lazy). When I tried that it did more blending and had to be mixed during use ... 



daveb said:


> VMix?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

apicius9 said:


> As long as you don't order that in Hawaii, you will be fine
> 
> Stefan



Would adding SPAM® make it more Hawaiian?


----------



## tgfencer

Bill13 said:


> That looks awesome! Mind posting the recipe?.



+1. I love a good soda bread and that looks delicious.


----------



## loloane

tgfencer said:


> +1. I love a good soda bread and that looks delicious.



+1


----------



## DamageInc

Drunk off my ass but I really wanted some Danish vanilla butter cookies.







They tasted really great. Cheers.


----------



## dwalker

I'm normally not nearly that motivated when I'm drunk. The best I can do is barbecue which consists mainly of keeping a fire. Baking is a bridge too far. Looks great!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Those actually look pretty good, I remember getting imported European cookies like that The golden brown and butter flavours were as if an angel shat in my mouth


----------



## DitmasPork

My first Challah! A Six-Braid Honey & Olive Oil Challah.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Man that Challah looks awesome! Nicely done! Sweet pics as well!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Got a batch of sauerkraut on the go recently














I've significantly increased production since the last time I posted about sauerkraut (in this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24947-Lacto-fermentation-Sauerkraut), so now I only have to do two batches and it'll last all year for myself and friends&family.

In this current batch there's about 35kg of cabbage which fills the giant 18x26x15 21.5gal Rubbermaid Carb-X food box (near identical to Cambro) which then compacts to fit in the 20L, 10L and 5L fermentation crocks (made in Czech Republic). Also included a pic of the more common 12x18x9 food box for size reference (which I believe is the SV standard) and because I had to remove some shredded cabbage to have room to mix in the larger one. I'm about two weeks ferment time, so in another week or so I'll be jarring it up and starting on batch 2 of 2 which will be with green cabbage this time.


----------



## TheCaptain

Well compared to the previous post I seem like a slacker...

BUT - oven roasted some butternut squash and finished in a deep chef's skillet with some browned sage butter.

Now I adore squash in all it's forms. My 14yo daughter Hates it with a passion but she has to eat some. She cleaned her plate today and looked me and said "Mom, if you make squash in the future this is the only way you're allowed to make it"

So I ask her back if it was acceptable. She gives me the teen roll of the eyes and says "No, I actually _liked_ it."

VICTORY!!! I'll take it. DH went back for seconds so I'll say this is staying in the rotation.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## spoiledbroth

aboynamedsuita said:


> Got a batch of sauerkraut on the go recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've significantly increased production since the last time I posted about sauerkraut (in this thread http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24947-Lacto-fermentation-Sauerkraut), so now I only have to do two batches and it'll last all year for myself and friends&family.
> 
> In this current batch there's about 35kg of cabbage which fills the giant 18x26x15 21.5gal Rubbermaid Carb-X food box (near identical to Cambro) which then compacts to fit in the 20L, 10L and 5L fermentation crocks (made in Czech Republic). Also included a pic of the more common 12x18x9 food box for size reference (which I believe is the SV standard) and because I had to remove some shredded cabbage to have room to mix in the larger one. I'm about two weeks ferment time, so in another week or so I'll be jarring it up and starting on batch 2 of 2 which will be with green cabbage this time.




This is so frickin cool dude

Look we've got to get together this year and pickle some stuff if I get my poop in a group re shio Koji


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> This is so frickin cool dude
> 
> Look we've got to get together this year and pickle some stuff if I get my poop in a group re shio Koji



Sounds like a plan, I recently finished jarring up this batch and have to start a second of green cabbage. I usually pack they crocks up during spring/summer because it's too warm to get good fermentation but maybe we can try something.

Here's a pic of the yield pretty much 32 1L jars


----------



## DamageInc

I made bread and butter pickles again. They weren't as good as last time despite the exact same preparation method and measured ingredients.

Maybe the cucumbers were not as fresh or something. In any case, it seems I will just have to make some ravioli, ravioli.

By the way, what's the best method for curing trench foot? I tried pink salt but it didn't work.


----------



## Wens

aboynamedsuita said:


> Sounds like a plan, I recently finished jarring up this batch and have to start a second of green cabbage. I usually pack they crocks up during spring/summer because it's too warm to get good fermentation but maybe we can try something.
> 
> Here's a pic of the yield pretty much 32 1L jars



If you wanted to get some temp control you could try to do it cheap homebrew way - put the crock in a big plastic bucket, put water in part of the depth, and rotate 2L bottles of water from the freezer to the water around the crock.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

How come Tanners kitchen is always lit light a night club? I really want know what's going on up in the north woods.


----------



## trilby

#beef #wagyu #ribeye #blacktrumpet #mushrooms #scallops #u10 #Texas

Surf and turf
16 ounce wagyu beef ribeye cooked medium rare 
U10 sized scallops
Blacktrumpet mushrooms
Baby yukons
Rice vinegar pickled kale

www.instagram.com/trilbyrouxt/


----------



## valgard

Nothing fancy, movie night at home with burgers.


----------



## ptolemy

made this today... first time, i def know what I need to do next time


----------



## DamageInc

Bread baked in Staub.

Wholegrain lightly malted wheat.


----------



## valgard

My interpretation of Pad Thai


----------



## DamageInc

Steak and salad tonight. Gonna be my first time cooking wagyu myself, all 800g of this piece.


----------



## Jovidah

Are you sharing it with anyone or just having a fantastic evening with 800gr of steak? :biggrin:


----------



## DamageInc

I probably will share it with a couple of hungry family members. Not that I couldn't eat it all myself, but that might be a little too piggish.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok I think in ounces but that's almost two pounds!


----------



## DamageInc

TheCaptain said:


> Ok I think in ounces but that's almost two pounds!



Yeah, 1.76 pounds for the non metric audience.


----------



## DamageInc

I made two chicken & leek pies. One with homemade shortcrust and one with store bought for a direct comparison. It might be a whole lot more work to make it yourself, but it blows the readymade out of the water.


----------



## Jovidah

Probably because of the cheapo palm fat used in the store bought stuff? I've never been able to find ready made pasty dough that actually uses real butter. It sucks because this is actually something that would lend itself to industrial production without loss of quality pretty well.


----------



## dwalker

Breakfast


----------



## DamageInc

Jovidah said:


> Probably because of the cheapo palm fat used in the store bought stuff? I've never been able to find ready made pasty dough that actually uses real butter. It sucks because this is actually something that would lend itself to industrial production without loss of quality pretty well.



In France you could buy real shortcrust with real butter and there was no reason to make ut yourself. But here in Denmark, you can only get the crap with palm oil in it. Then again, a sheet is only 1.50 usd.


----------



## Salty dog

Maybe not so fancy but...........




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I don't mind non-butter pastry at all ... but some of the storebought stuff has a really unpleasant alcoholic/chemical taste to it...


----------



## Badgertooth

Meat free Monday





A temper of mustard & cumin seeds in olive oil. To which a brunoise of carrot, onion and courgette is added and sauted. I added white wine vinegar and honey and thyme & lemon zest. I incorporated it into some wholemeal couscous. Served with chopped spring onions, tomato concasse, feta and toasted almonds.


----------



## TopperHarley

@Badgertooth looks really nice, would have made it today, but already had couscous twice the last days


----------



## dwalker

Badgertooth said:


> Meat free Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A temper of mustard & cumin seeds in olive oil. To which a brunoise of carrot, onion and courgette is added and sauted. I added white wine vinegar and honey and thyme & lemon zest. I incorporated it into some wholemeal couscous. Served with chopped spring onions, tomato concasse, feta and toasted almonds.



Is Meat free Monday a thing there? You guys are known for high quality meat around your parts.


----------



## Badgertooth

dwalker said:


> Is Meat free Monday a thing there? You guys are known for high quality meat around your parts.



Somehow I missed this. Not really a big thing here but I married a vegetarian so most nights are meat free, I was just riffing on the fact that it was Monday. Nz has some good lamb, decent beef but the real strength is the fish.


----------



## Badgertooth

Brioches sliders.
Toulouse sausage mince shaped into patties.
Carrot, cabbage, Apple, celery root slaw made with sushi vinegar, hot English mustard and kewpie. 
Aged cheddar melted on the Pattie under a closh.
Pickle and tomato
Mustard and ketchup

Outta sight


----------



## dwalker

Badgertooth said:


> Somehow I missed this. Not really a big thing here but I married a vegetarian so most nights are meat free, I was just riffing on the fact that it was Monday. Nz has some good lamb, decent beef but the real strength is the fish.



I married one as well, but after 16 years, I have slowly ground away at her resolve and she will, on occasion, partake in meat. Fish has always been good to go with her. 

Those sliders look great BTW.


----------



## TheCaptain

Perfectly grilled flank steak, steamed broccoli and toasted barley risotto. My first time trying the toasted barley thing and I think it turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## guari

Looks good Capy, I'd enjoy having that


----------



## TheCaptain

guari said:


> Looks good Capy, I'd enjoy having that



Thanks guari! To be honest DH claimed it was a bit salty and I was concerned I blew my tastebuds while cooking (yes, some wine make watching barely toast more enjoyable). However the way DD nommed on it told me DH was the odd man out. I had it for lunch the next day and it was still tasty so I think DH's salt tolerance may be getting lower than DD and me.


----------



## Lars

That DOES look nice, Cap! Care to translate DH and DD? This danish lad hasn't a clue..

Lars


----------



## valgard

Lars said:


> That DOES look nice, Cap! Care to translate DH and DD? This danish lad hasn't a clue..
> 
> Lars


Lars,

DH: the husband
DD: the daughter 

Carlos


----------



## TheCaptain

Thanks Carlos. Yea Lars sorry I forget sometimes how international we are.here.


----------



## Lars

Thanks, that helped!

Lars


----------



## Badgertooth

That looks good Captain. If you're not scared of the little extra attention that cheaper cuts of steak require, I urge you to try Entrana or skirt steak. Cook it really rare, rest it and cut across the grain. Flavourbomb


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Do love me some skirt steak and will be doing some later today with some Boerewors ... favorite other misc. cuts are hanger and flat iron ... super beefy flavors just need to cook well, rest and cut appropriately.

Did this yesterday ... my lovely Bride's pre B-day dinner as she is a huge salmon fan ... cedar planked salmon with wasabi/soy/ginger glaze over broccolini next to grilled split huge prawn w/ clarified butter along with a mango/bell pepper salsa ... not too bad ...





TjA


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks lovely Monte. I could agree with you more about Hanger steak. My newest fav cut. A little Sous Vide really improves its tenderness.


----------



## DamageInc

Had set up for recording some vegetable destruction with my Catcheside 185mm gyuto, and after 20 minutes of chopping and dicing, I checked my camera only to see that it had shut off after 4 minutes.

Oh well, at least the bolognese turned out good.


----------



## TheCaptain

IMHO the cheaper the cut of beef, the more actual beef flavor exists.

Brisket, Skirt Steak, Flank steak, London Broil - I always check those three first to see which is the best buy. Hangar steak is not really available here. 

Badger and MB - Mmmmmm.... Looks yummy!


----------



## valgard

DamageInc said:


> Had set up for recording some vegetable destruction with my Catcheside 185mm gyuto, and after 20 minutes of chopping and dicing, I checked my camera only to see that it had shut off after 4 minutes.
> 
> Oh well, at least the bolognese turned out good.



That's annoying but at least food was good. How is the food release on that little beast?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 Mucho


Mucho Bocho said:


> I could agree with you more about Hanger steak. My newest fav cut. A little Sous Vide really improves its tenderness.



The butcher's always keep the best (flavor wise IMO) meat for themselves ... can you blame them!


----------



## DamageInc

valgard said:


> That's annoying but at least food was good. How is the food release on that little beast?



It's very very good. Put the knife down the middle and two pieces fall to either side. No sticking on either blade face, except of course for onions and garlic, which do stick to anything.

Mine is pretty much similar to the one that Mr. Catcheside demoed on youtube. It will give you a nice impression of the release. Edge retention is great as well.

[video=youtube;6dCZIXpTRpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dCZIXpTRpI[/video]


----------



## tgfencer

Flat iron is also a very good and underrated cut. If you get a one with good marbling it can be very close to a good ribeye for a third of the price. Hangar and skirt are also great. Perks of working on a farm raising cattle and pigs is that I get to eat a lot of free meat.
Tip on steak buying- obviously look for good fat marbling in the meat itself, but large fat deposits on the outside edges mean that the cow didn't grow well at one point in its life and its muscle was underdeveloped. These will tend to have less range of flavor and tenderness and of course, you are getting less meat and more fat for your money.


----------



## dwalker

Tri tip is often overlooked, especially depending on where you live. Treat it like a large steak and reverse sear. Delicious. I love a hanger steak when I can get them.


----------



## Artichoke

dwalker said:


> Tri tip is often overlooked, especially depending on where you live. Treat it like a large steak and reverse sear. Delicious. I love a hanger steak when I can get them.



We have been doing a lot of tri tip here lately. It was a crowd pleaser at a pot luck dinner recently - SV for six hours at 129 degrees, seared it and put it in the fridge. Sliced it the next day and served it cold with chimichurri. POW.


----------



## dwalker

Artichoke said:


> We have been doing a lot of tri tip here lately. It was a crowd pleaser at a pot luck dinner recently - SV for six hours at 129 degrees, seared it and put it in the fridge. Sliced it the next day and served it cold with chimichurri. POW.



Sounds about right to me.


----------



## brianh

St Louis spare ribs smoked over cherry. I did them uncovered for about 6 hours, then BBQ sauced, then seared. Pickled jalapeños, baked fries tossed with garlic oil, vinegar-based slaw with some Dijon.


----------



## Badgertooth

Yes please


----------



## brianh

Badgertooth said:


> Yes please



Thanks! I'm not a huge BBQ sauce fan, but a decent glaze of Sweet Baby Ray's has converted me.


----------



## Badgertooth

My wife is unwell. So a giant bowl of head-clearing comfort is in order


----------



## brianh

I'm feeling better just looking at it.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

That should work - if not, there must be a reason why Rasam is considered a vegetarian's chicken soup, so that should be the next thing to try


----------



## DamageInc

Currently sous vide-ing some lamb rump that I will serve with roasted lemon baby potatoes, celeriac puree, balsamic & mint jus, and a kale salad.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I'm thinking of getting sick so if it isn't too much to ask can you send some to SD ASAP! Good man - hope the significant other is feeling better / cyclone probably didn't help things! Hope you & yours escaped unscathed! 



Badgertooth said:


> My wife is unwell. So a giant bowl of head-clearing comfort is in order


----------



## Badgertooth

MontezumaBoy said:


> I'm thinking of getting sick so if it isn't too much to ask can you send some to SD ASAP! Good man - hope the significant other is feeling better / cyclone probably didn't help things! Hope you & yours escaped unscathed!



Thanks for the concern, it swung east of us and we avoided the worst of it. 


Recipe as follows: 

1/3 of a length of leek finely sliced
4 spring onions finely sliced, reserve some green stem slices for serving
Handful of mushrooms (any you like) small cubes
Ta Choy/bok choy/choy sum
Hokkien noodles
2 garlic cloves crushed
Thumb of ginger grated 
tablespoon mirin
1 cup Dashi
3 cups Veg stock
Tbsp sunflower oil 
2 tbsp sesame oil
Black sesame seeds and chili flakes to serve

Heat the oils over a moderate heat. Sweat the garlic, spring onion, leek and mushroom till the onions and leek are completely soft and translucent but without taking colour. Add ginger for last two minutes of the sweat.

Add your stock and bring to a slow mijote. Add precooked hokkien noodles, Chinese greens, mirin and any corrections to seasoning (I sometimes add brown sugar). Heat through.

Serve in preheated bowls with sesame seeds, chili flakes, maybe a soft-boiled egg if you're feeling fancy


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> IMHO the cheaper the cut of beef, the more actual beef flavor exists.
> 
> Brisket, Skirt Steak, Flank steak, London Broil - I always check those three first to see which is the best buy. Hangar steak is not really available here.
> 
> Badger and MB - Mmmmmm.... Looks yummy!



Yeah, the cheaper cuts often have great flavour and texture when treated right. I love beef cheeks, oxtail and shanks. Shoulder and oyster blade also. Beef cheeks and oxtail in particular impart a thickness to a braise's liquid which has a gorgeous texture and flavour. It's one of the few cuts that a really sharp suji won't go through in one stroke- lots of fibrous tissue. I assume that this dissolves into gelatine which is what produces the lovely thick fluid. I find that preparing it in a pressure cooker gives a clarity to the liquid (both in colour and flavour) which is very attractive.


----------



## Nemo

Badgertooth said:


> That looks good Captain. If you're not scared of the little extra attention that cheaper cuts of steak require, I urge you to try Entrana or skirt steak. Cook it really rare, rest it and cut across the grain. Flavourbomb



It's quite hard to find skirt steak in Australia- apparently the restaurants snap it all up.


----------



## schanop

Nemo said:


> It's quite hard to find skirt steak in Australia- apparently the restaurants snap it all up.



It is quite plenty around here Nemo, skirt, flank, entraña, hanger. Just have to go to the right butcher.


----------



## Badgertooth

Convalescence food day 2. 

Spinach, pumpkin, leek, feta, aged cheddar tart


----------



## Badgertooth

I used 4 egg yolks, 1 white, pouring cream and light Greek yoghurt for the custard. Worked a treat to lighten it without sacrificing the wobble.


----------



## valgard

That looks delicious Otto


----------



## Badgertooth

Thanks Cev, it came out nicely but I really need a shortcrust recipe. I used storebought that had been in the freezer too long and it detracted from what would otherwise have been a great afternoon in the kitchen.


----------



## valgard

Badgertooth said:


> I used storebought that had been in the freezer too long and it detracted from what would otherwise have been a great afternoon in the kitchen.


that's too bad because it sure looks good


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"I really need a shortcrust recipe"

Boiling-water or icewater style?


----------



## Eitan78

halibut cheeks, peas and carrots, sunchokes and some pickled spring garlic


----------



## Badgertooth

That's looks awesome Eitan


----------



## Eitan78

thank you very much @Badgertooth


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> Currently sous vide-ing some lamb rump that I will serve with roasted lemon baby potatoes, celeriac puree, balsamic & mint jus, and a kale salad.


----------



## Badgertooth

That'll do


----------



## Eitan78

Black Cod, pickled ramps, beets and radish


----------



## ptolemy

cod skin looks divine!


----------



## DamageInc

Usually I'm not a dessert guy. I never order dessert at restaurants and I usually only make it at home maybe four times a year. This is one of those times.

I wanted to make this after hearing and reading about how Marco Pierre White only orders one dessert, it being the lemon tart. Thankfully my 25th anniversary edition of White Heat has Marco's own recipe in it, which is the one I followed. Other than the fact that I should have rolled the crust out a little thinner and been a little neater with the edge trimming, it turned out great. Still need to learn to take the time to take a proper photograph. This might be my new favorite dessert right beside a hybrid pumpkin-cheesecake-pie.


----------



## Badgertooth

That looks top notch


----------



## tgfencer

Yum, that lemon tart looks great. Once had a good one with a bit of coconut in it, which gave it a nice texture a bit of different depth compliment the lemon.


----------



## Von blewitt

DamageInc said:


> Usually I'm not a dessert guy. I never order dessert at restaurants and I usually only make it at home maybe four times a year. This is one of those times.
> 
> I wanted to make this after hearing and reading about how Marco Pierre White only orders one dessert, it being the lemon tart. Thankfully my 25th anniversary edition of White Heat has Marco's own recipe in it, which is the one I followed. Other than the fact that I should have rolled the crust out a little thinner and been a little neater with the edge trimming, it turned out great. Still need to learn to take the time to take a proper photograph. This might be my new favorite dessert right beside a hybrid pumpkin-cheesecake-pie.



I think every one of Marcos books has the lemon tart recipe, it's a classic for a reason. Nice job!


----------



## TheCaptain

Oh my! Dh loves lemon anything. I will have to track that down.


----------



## DamageInc

Dh?

The entire original recipe is transcribed here: https://www.thecaterer.com/articles/315947/harveys-lemon-tart-by-marco-pierre-white

If you are unsure of the filling being set after the 30 minutes, you can probe it with a thermometer. If it reads 70 Celsius, it will set perfectly.


----------



## TheCaptain

Damagelnc thanks so much! Dh = Da hubby (the husband). I'm in the Midwest and we tend to make our "T" sound more like a hard "D" sound. It's common usage in the states and I keep forgetting how international we are here.


----------



## TheCaptain

That winky is supposed to be a capital d by the way
Stupid cell phone.


----------



## DamageInc

I've lived in the US for years and I've never heard anyone call their husband da hubby. Must not be a California thing.

Also, depending on what you like or how finely you grate it, you might want to strain out the zest from the filling after the chill but before baking. I didn't, I just chopped it very finely so it doesn't get stuck in your teeth.


----------



## brianh

Smoked pulled pork butt, vinegar and lime slaw, cilantro rice, refried beans, and serrano salsa verde.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Laissez les bons temps rouler!!!! When is dinner served for pop up guests - depending on where you are in NJ I can be there in 6 hours or so ... Nice work Brian! Love the char on the tortilla! 



brianh said:


> Smoked pulled pork butt, vinegar and lime slaw, cilantro rice, refried beans, and serrano salsa verde.
> 
> View attachment 35486


----------



## brianh

Thank you! I'm close to NYC and Newark airport, but fair warning: I'll be in my underwear in 6 hours.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Ok cool - I'll see you in 6 ... Just leave the door open I'm super quiet and will also be in my pj's (leopard!) if you feel any better about it. :bliss:



brianh said:


> Thank you! I'm close to NYC and Newark airport, but fair warning: I'll be in my underwear in 6 hours.


----------



## mise_en_place

DamageInc said:


> I've lived in the US for years and I've never heard anyone call their husband da hubby. Must not be a California thing.



I live in the States and always thought it was internet shorthand for "Dear husband," "Dear daughter," et cetera.

No one actually says it out loud, unless they're the kind to say LOL out loud, I suppose.


----------



## brianh

Roger that! There's a beer in the fridge and cheap vodka. Help yourself if I'm zonked out. 



MontezumaBoy said:


> Ok cool - I'll see you in 6 ... Just leave the door open I'm super quiet and will also be in my pj's (leopard!) if you feel any better about it. :bliss:


----------



## DamageInc

mise_en_place said:


> I live in the States and always thought it was internet shorthand for "Dear husband," "Dear daughter," et cetera.
> 
> No one actually says it out loud, unless they're the kind to say LOL out loud, I suppose.



In Denmark it's completely normal among the youth (30 and below) to say lol aloud. Nobody bats an eye.


----------



## mise_en_place

DamageInc said:


> In Denmark it's completely normal among the youth (30 and below) to say lol aloud. Nobody bats an eye.



Damn yutes

[video=youtube;Hu8tX2BAD1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu8tX2BAD1k[/video]


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I've had a hankering for some Jambalaya sourced some yummy Andouille and Tasso plus a couple of Mario's finest showed up on my door step so ...















Mario's work is outstanding - first time I have been able to play with them! 240 gyuto (tall) is CPM154 and 180 petty (tall) is XHP!


----------



## mise_en_place

Great looking food and maybe even better looking knives!


----------



## brianh

That's a big pot of goodness. I've been feeding coworkers at the office for the past two days with pulled pork. It's finally gone and morale is up.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hi Brianh - I forgot to thank you for the beer, pulled pork and couch to sleep on - much appreciated after a long flight!!! :bliss:


----------



## brianh

Haha! Wouldn't have been a good night's sleep sharing the couch with either me or the five year old. I just hope you and I didn't spoon.


----------



## ewebb10

This chicken didn't stand a chance!

View attachment 35520


----------



## dwalker

A little pulled pork and a suckling pig.


----------



## valgard

my mouth is watering


----------



## DamageInc

Buttermilk fried chicken with szechuan chili sauce and store-bought kimchi served on rice with scallions.






The szechuan sauce I made was with my own chili paste. I've never made chili paste before and it turned out to be the most spicy thing I've ever eaten. It was crazy, waaaay hotter than any habanero or hot sauce I've ever had. Definitely turning down the spice next time.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

100% agree but would have to say my "snout" instead ... :hungry:



valgard said:


> my mouth is watering


----------



## inzite

made this for bday last night hehe.



IMG_20170516_192350_533 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## valgard

MontezumaBoy said:


> 100% agree but would have to say my "snout" instead ... :hungry:



lol, it sounds like you would be right from Damage's comments on spicy lvl


----------



## dwalker

Sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## valgard

dwalker said:


> Sunday morning breakfast.



Not having lunch right?


----------



## dwalker

valgard said:


> Not having lunch right?



Correct, but I'm really excited about dinner.


----------



## CrazyChef

Nothing fancy, just some good southern style home cookin'. Julienned fried cabbage and pork chops, both seasoned with Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning.


----------



## Lars

Whats a good method for making awesome fried cabbage? Have tried before but it always comes out dry or undercooked..

Lars


----------



## dwalker

Dinner


----------



## Badgertooth

Those look excellent guys.


----------



## chefcomesback




----------



## malexthekid

Just pack some of them in a cooler and send along with my knives whenever you ship Mert :sly:

Looks amazing. Especially the lobster.


----------



## CrazyChef

Lars said:


> Whats a good method for making awesome fried cabbage? Have tried before but it always comes out dry or undercooked..
> 
> Lars



I usually just chop it up, add some olive oil to a pre-heated skillet, and toss it in there. Move it around a bit until it's about half wilted, but still crunchy. It has to be on high (preferably in a non-nonstick skillet) to get the burnt parts on there. That's half the flavor right there. Add your seasoning, then I cover it and set it on low heat until it's done.


----------



## valgard

Those lobsters remind me of my home. Looks amazing Mert.


----------



## Badgertooth

Kobi batata nu shaak with raita

This recipe taught me so much about layering spice flavour.

And for the guy asking above, it's a great way to sauté cabbage


----------



## Badgertooth

Recipe here:
https://m.tarladalal.com/Kobi-Batata-Nu-Shaak--(-Cabbage-and-Potato-Vegetable)-35933r


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

First try at doing a Shuizhu style seitan (still some issues to work out for sure) ... 



bilder uploaden

Yes, should have checked for stray sprouts before taking a picture


----------



## DamageInc

I made a "kill me" salad.






Frisee dressed in 20 year balsamic and pomegranate gastrik, shallot, crispy duck confit, pomegranate seeds, toasted walnuts, foie gras d'oie, crispy duck skin crumble.

Forgot to wipe plate, but then again I'm a complete amateur.


----------



## StonedEdge

Now THAT is how you do a bird salad. I now have a craving for goose liver.


----------



## Lars

Badgertooth said:


> Recipe here:
> https://m.tarladalal.com/Kobi-Batata-Nu-Shaak--(-Cabbage-and-Potato-Vegetable)-35933r



Bookmarked, thanks!

Lars


----------



## Lars

CrazyChef said:


> I usually just chop it up, add some olive oil to a pre-heated skillet, and toss it in there. Move it around a bit until it's about half wilted, but still crunchy. It has to be on high (preferably in a non-nonstick skillet) to get the burnt parts on there. That's half the flavor right there. Add your seasoning, then I cover it and set it on low heat until it's done.



Thanks, will try!

Lars


----------



## krx927

Badgertooth said:


> Kobi batata nu shaak with raita
> 
> This recipe taught me so much about layering spice flavour.
> 
> And for the guy asking above, it's a great way to sauté cabbage



I am cooking this today


----------



## Lars

CrazyChef said:


> I usually just chop it up, add some olive oil to a pre-heated skillet, and toss it in there. Move it around a bit until it's about half wilted, but still crunchy. It has to be on high (preferably in a non-nonstick skillet) to get the burnt parts on there. That's half the flavor right there. Add your seasoning, then I cover it and set it on low heat until it's done.



Just tried and it was awesome, thanks again..

Lars


----------



## Andrew H

DamageInc said:


> I made a "kill me" salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisee dressed in 20 year balsamic and pomegranate gastrik, shallot, crispy duck confit, pomegranate seeds, toasted walnuts, foie gras d'oie, crispy duck skin crumble.
> 
> Forgot to wipe plate, but then again I'm a complete amateur.



Nice looking salad, Damage. How is the foie prep'd?


----------



## DamageInc

Thank you Andrew.

I prepared it by purchasing it vacuum packed from a butcher in Paris, packing it in an ice cooler, then driving it to Denmark. I then opened it and sliced it with a wire. It's quite a labor intensive preparation, but if you have some time on your hands, it's well worth the effort.


----------



## Badgertooth

krx927 said:


> I am cooking this today



How was it!?


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> I made a "kill me" salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisee dressed in 20 year balsamic and pomegranate gastrik, shallot, crispy duck confit, pomegranate seeds, toasted walnuts, foie gras d'oie, crispy duck skin crumble.
> 
> Forgot to wipe plate, but then again I'm a complete amateur.



Yes please


----------



## Marek07

Badgertooth - thanks for the link to the Kobi batata nu shaak with raita. Gotta say that your photo looks better/yummier. Won't be in a kitchen for a while but the spice list has me salivating already. And done with Polish peasant ingredients - spuds & cabbage!

LBA1kC - when you do iron out your seitan dish, please post the recipe. It looks good already... stray sprouts and all.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Marek the method for the seitan itself (rope-kneaded loaf, shave off intentionally irregular pieces with cheap yanagi, torch, poach 3h) I use might not be well matched to the sauce actually - works best with richer sauces that can go along for the whole poach it seems (panang curry, for example). With a substitute poaching broth, not that much flavor infusion - but I doubt a broth designed for quickly cooking thin beef in will stand a 3h simmer intact...


----------



## krx927

Badgertooth said:


> How was it!?



It was good but just a bit bland. Either my cups are bigger or spoons smaller than Tarlas 

Point is next time I need to add more spices. 

On the positive note: rotis were quite good considering I was doing them for the first time. And that Sri Lankan beef curry I took from the freezer went nicely together.

Nice continuation of my Indian food week after my trip to London this long weekend


----------



## Marek07

@LifeByA1000Cuts
Thanks for the tips. I use Seran quite a bit and love having it roughly cut or even torn. Love burning/charring (often with lemongrass & chilli) it as well but I've never torched it. I'll have to buy one.


----------



## Badgertooth

krx927 said:


> It was good but just a bit bland. Either my cups are bigger or spoons smaller than Tarlas
> 
> Point is next time I need to add more spices.
> 
> On the positive note: rotis were quite good considering I was doing them for the first time. And that Sri Lankan beef curry I took from the freezer went nicely together.
> 
> Nice continuation of my Indian food week after my trip to London this long weekend



I should have mentioned, I double the spice quantities to get it a little more to my liking


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Marek07 the reason for the torch is utilitarian because that way you can stop the surface from being contact glue without causing much pre-setting expansion. Not a good idea with weakly seasoned dishes though since you do get some charry notes in that way.


----------



## Andrew H

DamageInc said:


> Thank you Andrew.
> 
> I prepared it by purchasing it vacuum packed from a butcher in Paris, packing it in an ice cooler, then driving it to Denmark. I then opened it and sliced it with a wire. It's quite a labor intensive preparation, but if you have some time on your hands, it's well worth the effort.



Flying to Paris to get foie sounds like too much effort from LA, but the salad does look pretty good... 

Thanks for the details


----------



## krx927

Badgertooth said:


> I should have mentioned, I double the spice quantities to get it a little more to my liking



You should indeed


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

My photography sucks today, but I think Cha Om (acquired taste I know) pancake over ramen in a Tom Yum-ish broth doesn't 



bilder hochladen kostenlos


----------



## malexthekid

Had beef short ribs in the sous vide for Sunday night and didn't know what I wanted for tonight... finally decided and threw some spinalis dorsi in with the ribs for a few hours.


----------



## Badgertooth

That looks yum Alex. What are you using to sous vide? I've never done it but Anova has me curious


----------



## DitmasPork

Jerked spare ribs.


----------



## Badgertooth

DitmasPork said:


> Jerked spare ribs.



Yes!!!


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> That looks yum Alex. What are you using to sous vide? I've never done it but Anova has me curious



I use an anova wifi. The wifi doesn't work well for me but that is really a gimmick feature i think. 

Apart from that it is great. The short ribs turned out really nice, though will try a higher temp next time to break the protein down more. 

I say get on Otto. You can do most things without one but they make things easier. Medium rare steak every time. And it is amazing how much favour infuses in to the meat as it cooks.


----------



## Badgertooth

Sounds like it's worth a punt.


----------



## zetieum

DitmasPork said:


> Jerked spare ribs.



Is that a Wakui?


----------



## DitmasPork

zetieum said:


> Is that a Wakui?



No, it's a 240mm carbon Kochi gyuto from JKI. I'd never heard of a Wakuijust looked it up on the Tosho site, similar looking knife. From the looks of the two, I believe the Kochi is a little taller, with perhaps a tad more belly than the Wakui. Kochis a great cutter.


----------



## TheLimpWhisk

Badgertooth said:


> That looks yum Alex. What are you using to sous vide? I've never done it but Anova has me curious



Has me curious too, uses a sous vide before manu times at work, but looks like the perfect home solution rather than spending £500 on a industrial machine.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Another Thai Ramen experiment, Khao Soi based this time...


----------



## foody518

@Life, looks good. Whatcha got under the noodles?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The soup (with the main body of noodles. Noodles are not handmade, I really like the Hakubaku ones - made with alkaline and not just colored yellow, but no egg or odd additives) is standard khao soi curry (quite different from thai yellow curry even if it looks similar - much more black cardamon and turmeric focused), top noodles are some of the noodles separated and quickly oil blanched a bit, had hot oil for the shallots anyway. Oil blanch works with that noodle type too though the original thai dish uses egg noodles - don't try that with standard wheat noodles which will become inedibly tough, or udon which will become styrofoam  . Under it is just marinated&griddled tofu strips ... 

And I need a bright kitchen lamp that can drive a digital camera without the bloody flash and/or white balance problems


----------



## foody518

@Life - thanks for the info  what type of tofu did you start with for those?


----------



## TheCaptain

Roasted veggie frittata


----------



## Badgertooth

Yum!


----------



## DitmasPork

Making island ahi and sweet Maui onion poke in Hawaiipictures from my last trip a few months ago! Good thing about Hawaii is being able to get sashimi grade ahi at supermarkets.


----------



## StonedEdge

That's looks really, really delicious


----------



## Nemo

StonedEdge said:


> That's looks really, really delicious



+1


----------



## DitmasPork

StonedEdge said:


> That's looks really, really delicious



Wonderful thing about really fresh tuna is you really don't have to do much to it! Even just salt and pepper with a drizzle of good olive oil on raw ahi makes the fish sing.


----------



## dwalker

Sometimes it's the simple things that are best. If you have never had a BLT with the tomato still warm from the sun, you've never really had a BLT.


----------



## Badgertooth

dwalker said:


> Sometimes it's the simple things that are best. If you have never had a BLT with the tomato still warm from the sun, you've never really had a BLT.



That actually looks amazing. I can't remember where I read it but that taste of sun warm tomato was described as "blood-butter richness"


----------



## panda

Great post dwalk!!


----------



## steelcity

That BLT looks fantastic. I'm good for two of them.


----------



## TheCaptain

Grilled meatloaf sandwiches


----------



## Badgertooth

This is gonna paint as an ignoramus.. but what is meatloaf?


----------



## Lars

Just put a pot of ragu bolognese on the stove.. Should be ready in about five hours..

Lars


----------



## Marek07

TheCaptain said:


> Grilled meatloaf sandwiches


From the Concise OED:
Ground or chopped meat, usually beef, with added seasonings, molded into the shape of a loaf and baked.
I thought it was a fairly universal term?


----------



## TheCaptain

Except my favorite meatloaf is with ground Turkey

Mmmm...sliced and pan seared on toasted white bread, mayo and American cheese while all still warm. Hubby was going to have a cold sandwiches until he saw mine. Good thing I love the man.


----------



## Lars

That looks healthy!

Lars


----------



## TheCaptain

Did I mention it was seared in bacon fat? Healthy doesn't belong near this sandwich.

Side was steamed cauliflower and beverage was a fruit smoothie if that helps.


----------



## ptolemy

I did some more experimenting with beef shanks. I did 2 in sous vide for 48hrs at 150f and I did pressure cooker but still going back to a braise. I like it for 3 reasons. less hassle than 1 and 2, and it also browns the top. I caramelized like 5 huge onions and shredded the beef and mixed in with salt/pepper. Now it's good for anything, such as quasi steak n cheese and / or anything else. Tender, moist, pretty lean.


----------



## DamageInc

Dill pickles.


----------



## dwalker

Barbacoa tacos


----------



## ptolemy

Yes, I did with pickles today. Even if the shank is hot too fatty, pickles give it an extra layer of balance


----------



## DitmasPork

Yesterday's banana bread, made with cultured butter and Madagascar vanilla extract.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

That banana bread is gorgeous - love the before & after pic's really sets it off nicely (MAC bread knife is perfect as well). Do you use any nuts in it? I always enjoy the texture change but not needed by any stretch of the imagination ...

TjA


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> That banana bread is gorgeous - love the before & after pic's really sets it off nicely (MAC bread knife is perfect as well). Do you use any nuts in it? I always enjoy the texture change but not needed by any stretch of the imagination ...
> 
> TjA


Cheers. My wife's not fond of nuts in banana bread, so none in this one. Love my Mac bread knife.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Banana bread from over-stored plantains can be delicious too, albeit it is a more adstringent, adult-ish taste...


----------



## DitmasPork

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Banana bread from over-stored plantains can be delicious too, albeit it is a more adstringent, adult-ish taste...



There're a bunch of Mexican and Caribbean markets near me in Brooklyn selling plantainsnever occurred to me to use them in place of bananas for bread! They sell both sweet and green plantainsI'm assuming you're referring to sweet plantains? Do you adjust the amount of sugar? Might give it a go!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The green ones eventually turn yellow-black and sweet, but then they are still not good for eating raw as bananas...


----------



## DitmasPork

Fourth of July watermelon and 270 Watanabe.


----------



## ptolemy

Per request of my friend, I made paella for the 3rd time. First time it was in 13" ss all clad (d5, 6qt) and it worked well but bottom got burned a bit. 2nd time it was in a 15" paella pan, carbon steel, thin, not flat, and it didnt work well, as bottom was really burned (i have smaller burners, so middle was burned, wjile rice on sides was crunchy, so I had to cook it a bit longer).

3rd time in an 8qt rondeau. it's about 12.5" wide but much deeper, so it came out best (except for pre-cooked shrimp, which I had to use as I ran out of time).

first pic is even this at med heat didnt cook even, middle done, sides bit uncooked, but being 12" it was better due to my smaller burner. I lowered the heat and rest cooked, middle didnt overcook and didn't burn the bottom

2nd pic final product.


----------



## dwalker

Last pic i posted on this thread was a BLT. This time I decided to gild the lily by adding a couple of eggs from the back yard.





Bliss.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Simple stuff again ...

If you have oddball tomatoes, thin long eggplants, broth from cooking toor dal, some soaked urid dal, some soaked tamarind, and some radish offcuts (from uneven cylinders that won't do for thin usuba work) to use up.... rasam kind of becomes an obvious thing. And it's great in hot weather..

Simple stew (tomatoes, onions, some kashmiri mirch p.,cumin p.,coriander p.,salt,palm sugar,tamarind water, dal broth, cilantro leaves and stems, eggplant slices, radish slices) + tadka (coconut oil, mustard seeds, fenugreek seeds, curry leaves, urid dal, 4 whole dried+soaked chile, turmeric, hing,crushed whole coriander+black pepper+garlic) method





(warning: when trying any rasam recipe, rather use less of any pepper than you think... what would be the right amounts for a curry would turn a lean soup like that into something seriously, unpleasantly nukular. six-figures-scoville powders in any amount are right out.)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

A try at at making a south indian style stir fry from rainbow chard - and I still had some lemon rice and sambhar.... 

(Note: I found a big saute pan is often better for that style of stir fry than a wok, so that's what I used...)


----------



## TheCaptain

Beautiful dishes Life!


----------



## DamageInc

Today I made fried chicken, tomato confit, kammerjunkere, bread, and petit pois ala francaise. All for completely different occasions.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

So is there a really good, inexpensive light source for quick food photography that works well with normal digital cameras that someone can recommend? I'm always having the "long exposure times OR gritty sensor ISO OR incalculable flash glare" problem...


----------



## DamageInc

The sun.


----------



## DamageInc

That's what I use when I can.


----------



## DamageInc

But then again, my photos all look terrible.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

A riff on sri lankan bean curry (spot the, in name at least, very un-sri lankan ingredient  ). The high floating beans are probably from the portion (about 1/3) I gave a quick oil blanch to get some textural variation in...


----------



## Khouji

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> A riff on sri lankan bean curry (spot the, in name at least, very un-sri lankan ingredient  ). The high floating beans are probably from the portion (about 1/3) I gave a quick oil blanch to get some textural variation in...



Is this food the one you ate with Shrimp paste? It kind looks like it, because I tried it before and it taste delicious.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

No shrimp paste in this version, and I don't think it really needs any


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

...must resist temptation to post even more red and yellow spicy stuff  Summer always has me obsessing about thai and south indian food...


----------



## Nemo

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> ...must resist temptation to post even more red and yellow spicy stuff  Summer always has me obsessing about thai and south indian food...



I respectfully disagree


----------



## Khouji

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> No shrimp paste in this version, and I don't think it really needs any



Hahaha Okay, I got it wrong. Thinking about another specie of food.:viking:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Broccoli, plantain, yam and red pepper in a panch phoron-oranges-yoghurt masala (loosely inspired by some bengal recipes that also use oranges instead of tomatoes)...


----------



## TheCaptain

Life - have a recipe you can link to? That checked several of my boxes!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

This was kind of improvised - basic principle for the sauce is start a few tsp of panch phoron*, a cinnamon stick, a black cardamom, piece of tejpat, a star anise, tsp or so of crushed coriander seed**, pinch of asafoetida in enough hot oil (use it before adding the spices if you want to shallow fry some of the veg - makes sense with the plantain slices here!), add a few cups of thinly sliced onion (optionally with some salt and sugar) as soon as you think the spices had enough heat, cook the onions until there is some browning, add about a tsp each of thinly sliced garlic, brunoised ginger, sliced green chili (or g&g-paste, or crush it all in a mortar), saute a bit more, add reasonable amounts of turmeric, deggi mirch and/or cayenne, tsp coriander powder, tsp mustard powder, bit of black pepper and nutmeg. saute just a bit more, then add supreme of 3-4 juice oranges (not the extra juice from the board yet unless you need to cool the mixture now!), stir to disintegrate the oranges a bit, and let cook until there is some oil separation evident. add remaining juice, cook until oil separates slightly again. Add a cup or two of yoghurt or soy yoghurt (nothing overprocessed or vanilla flavored for all that is holy!) that has been whisked with a pinch or two of cornstarch (this stops it from flaking out! if you want thinner consistency, do not overdo the cornstarch - if you want thick "for naan or roti", let it be a tsp...), cook a bit ... balance sauce with salt, sugar, maybe nooch (oranges don't have quite the natural umami tomatoes bring along, so a bit of extra helps, toss veg (raw or oil-blanched) of choice with the sauce. If you want to use cilantro stems, chop them and in they go (not everyone's taste). If you have a lot of sauce (as i did here), best just cook in the sauce - if you have not much but of a very thick sauce (that won't flow off the veg), try what I call the "aloo gobi method" - move the stuff to the side of the pan, some water in the center, lid on and steam it.

Most of that is really standard masala-building...

*not a mixture I often use - some recipes suggest using it for chutneys, I do find it a tad too bitter for that use... Don't start it in cold oil, there's mustard seeds in it that will overcook before they pop. Oh, and mind the standard safety advice for mustard seeds in oil: if the oil is too hot, you might get away with it taste wise, but so will some of the mustard seeds - sometimes a foot high.

**this rocks here, because it also brings in a stronger citrus-y aroma than the powder, added later, alone...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Undecided whether to call this an Olan derived soup (five kinds of squash instead of just winter melon.) or an Istoo ... Decidedly my answer to "I feel like hokkaido soup but I am bored of the overhyped pureed style" 





Cook whatever squashes (here, hokkaido. Diced unless you have a 2 meter karahi* and a town to feed  ) take more time in not more than enough water, with some green (also put a few red ones here) fresh chilies until you are nearing on-point (~5 min here. Started cold to minimize uneven-dice effects. Should have put the winter melon in here too, a min or two later). Add good coconut milk (most actual indian recipes suggest freshly made. Used canned Aroy'D. Supermarket house brand not advised here), salt and sugar to taste, cup or two of cooked black eyed peas (canned will work, but rinse them! Kidney beans make for a tasty variation too - definitely rinse or you'll discolor stuff..), and any more delicate squash dice (used two kinds zucchini, winter melon - see comment above, it could have used a bit more cooking time, cantaloupe (semi-failed experiment - the taste works but it overcooks easily). Add some water as needed (more coconut milk if it gets too thin - an original Olan would aim for getting it saucy-thick I think. Not my intention here!). Simmer to finish, pile on some curry leaves (used frozen ones here - dried probably won't work), pour a tbsp or two of frying-hot coconut oil slowly over the curry leaves. Sprinkle some lime juice to taste.

I think one should orient the cooking times to get the hokkaido perfect in that combination - it is just GREAT on-point in this kind of broth!

*Always my comment on "can't you make gutti vankaya with western sized eggplants?": "Do I look like I have a 70cm wok?"

Excuse the chaotic recipe style - I usually feel courageous enough to post things when I have them in the "can do the basic recipe from memory, trying variations" phase


----------



## dwalker

Backyard pizza


----------



## Mucho Bocho

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Undecided whether to call this an Olan derived soup (five kinds of squash instead of just winter melon.) or an Istoo ... Decidedly my answer to "I feel like hokkaido soup but I am bored of the overhyped pureed style"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cook whatever squashes (here, hokkaido. Diced unless you have a 2 meter karahi* and a town to feed  ) take more time in not more than enough water, with some green (also put a few red ones here) fresh chilies until you are nearing on-point (~5 min here. Started cold to minimize uneven-dice effects. Should have put the winter melon in here too, a min or two later). Add good coconut milk (most actual indian recipes suggest freshly made. Used canned Aroy'D. Supermarket house brand not advised here), salt and sugar to taste, cup or two of cooked black eyed peas (canned will work, but rinse them! Kidney beans make for a tasty variation too - definitely rinse or you'll discolor stuff..), and any more delicate squash dice (used two kinds zucchini, winter melon - see comment above, it could have used a bit more cooking time, cantaloupe (semi-failed experiment - the taste works but it overcooks easily). Add some water as needed (more coconut milk if it gets too thin - an original Olan would aim for getting it saucy-thick I think. Not my intention here!). Simmer to finish, pile on some curry leaves (used frozen ones here - dried probably won't work), pour a tbsp or two of frying-hot coconut oil slowly over the curry leaves. Sprinkle some lime juice to taste.
> 
> I think one should orient the cooking times to get the hokkaido perfect in that combination - it is just GREAT on-point in this kind of broth!
> 
> *Always my comment on "can't you make gutti vankaya with western sized eggplants?": "Do I look like I have a 70cm wok?"
> 
> Excuse the chaotic recipe style - I usually feel courageous enough to post things when I have them in the "can do the basic recipe from memory, trying variations" phase



Interesting read. WOW


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The depressing thing is, the actual recipe would look so simple if not listing the potential or actual mistakes


----------



## parbaked

That pizza looked great!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Mixed Pakora, mango jam and pickle... probably belongs in the "easy meals" thread 

BTW, flirred the surface temp when they were fresh out of 185°C oil, in the 110-120°C range.


----------



## brianh

Oh yeah. Want.


----------



## TheCaptain

Super simple but ohhh so good with my coffee

Toast with ricotta and home made strawberry jam.


----------



## DitmasPork

Brined pork neck meat (pork collar), roasted with ground fennel seeds, chili flakes+ fresh herbs from one of our guests gardenfor a supper party a couple of night's ago. Knife: 240mm Masamoto KS.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DitmasPork how did you manage the 1950s style but-in-a-good-way color balance in that photo?


----------



## DitmasPork

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @DitmasPork how did you manage the 1950s style but-in-a-good-way color balance in that photo?



Combination of an Instagram filter and the cheap lightbulb I have in my kitchen.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Taking "Tikka Masala" literally.

Unskewered some leftover Tikka (Tofu and Mushroom) I made earlier, took the leftover tikka marinade too, and cooked it all in a tomato masala.


----------



## malexthekid

Edited


----------



## dwalker

Gotta figure out something for these. I'll probably keep it simple and sear in butter. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## OliverNuther

dwalker said:


> Gotta figure out something for these. I'll probably keep it simple and sear in butter. Any other suggestions are welcome.



Definitely not being critical of you dwalker but the whole concept of "fresh' scallops in a tin seems oxymoronic to this coastal living bloke where scallops are trawled up only a few miles offshore. 

As far as scallops go, seared in butter is good. They're also great in a stir fry with black beans and ginger and veg of choice. Personally I love them raw, sashimi style. It's hard to go wrong with scallops.


----------



## DamageInc

Poaching softly in deep butter is also nice.


----------



## dwalker

OliverNuther said:


> Definitely not being critical of you dwalker but the whole concept of "fresh' scallops in a tin seems oxymoronic to this coastal living bloke where scallops are trawled up only a few miles offshore.
> 
> As far as scallops go, seared in butter is good. They're also great in a stir fry with black beans and ginger and veg of choice. Personally I love them raw, sashimi style. It's hard to go wrong with scallops.


I grew up on the gulf coast so I know what you mean. If you ever eat a scallop at a restaurant and are not on the coast, this is how they got there. Still very good quality. I think I'm going to sear some in butter for breakfast[emoji3]


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wrapped in thin bacon

Broiled topped with minced Spanish chourico and green olive

Ceviche and chips

Nigiri sushi-sliced layered w tobiko spicy kewipi topped with quail yoke

Still my favorite--Dry batter deep fried


----------



## OliverNuther

dwalker said:


> I think I'm going to sear some in butter for breakfast[emoji3]



Breakfast! That's just cruel:sad0:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Grilled/marinated flatiron over cauliflower puree, bell peppers with some steamed broccoli ... wife liked it so nothing else really matters ...


----------



## DitmasPork

Ahi and Hamachi sashimi I made for a family supper a few days ago in Hawaii. Fish was bought at the gritty Oahu Market in Honolulu's Chinatown. I miss the fish there since moving to NYC! Knife is a 240mm kochi gyuto.


----------



## OliverNuther

DitmasPork said:


> Ahi and Hamachi sashimi I made for a family supper a few days ago in Hawaii. Fish was bought at the gritty Oahu Market in Honolulu's Chinatown. I miss the fish there since moving to NYC! Knife is a 240mm kochi gyuto.



Beautiful presentation.


----------



## StonedEdge

Loooove me some yellowtail!


----------



## Badgertooth

We call Hamachi Kingfish in NZ and I reckon it's my favourite for sashimi


----------



## brianh

Cherry wood smoked St. Louis ribs.


----------



## TheCaptain

Meat. Heat. Smoke. Good!


----------



## brianh

Smoke em if u got em!


----------



## dwalker

I had to smoke a rack too. 





I prefer spares, but these babybacks were on too good of sale to pass up.


----------



## DitmasPork

OliverNuther said:


> Beautiful presentation.



Cheers! I was against using the lettuce garnishin Hawaii home style sashimi is often served on a bed of white cabbagethere were other dishes I needed to complete and didn't want to bother with cutting lettuce. But I was out voted by my mom, wife and neighbor to use lettuce!


----------



## DitmasPork

dwalker said:


> I had to smoke a rack too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer spares, but these babybacks were on too good of sale to pass up.



I too prefer spareribsbut that's a gorgeous rack there! What kind of smoker do you use?


----------



## DitmasPork

Badgertooth said:


> We call Hamachi Kingfish in NZ and I reckon it's my favourite for sashimi



I'd love to get my hands on some wild caught NZ Hamachi! What they sell in Hawaii is mostly farm raised in Japanstill good though.


----------



## dwalker

DitmasPork said:


> I too prefer spareribsbut that's a gorgeous rack there! What kind of smoker do you use?


Yoder pellet smoker


----------



## brianh

Super simple potato leek soup. Leeks from a local farm, NY state gold potatoes. Topped with a little green habanero hot sauce and potato strings.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looks delicious B. [emoji106]


----------



## brianh

Thanks! I cheated with Trader Joe's chicken stock, but I have enough bones and vege in the freezer to make some good stuff.


----------



## chiffonodd

Rain and cooler temperatures finally hit the Pacific NW. So naturaly it's time for some glorified baked ziti. 

Basically . . . it's freestyle pork ragu (fry up some mirepoix/soffritto in butter and olive oil, brown some pork sausage (I cheated and used the bulk "spicy italian" from New Seasons) and ground beef, deglaze with white wine, add stock and peeled/hand-crushed san marzanos, crushed chili, herbs from the garden - oregano and thyme, simmer for a few hours), made some "fonduta di parmigiano reggiano" (bechamel + parm), tossed it all with rigatoni and some mozzarella, add more cheese. Baked and broiled. Finish with some more herb. Served with garlic bread. Major food coma. 






And here are some random (poor) pics of the process. Forgot pics of the parm fondue/bechamel-whatever-you-want-to-call-it. Which is too bad. Because it was like crack. I could pour that over some macaroni, add some cracked pepper, and call it a day forever. 





















Time to go to the gym . . .


----------



## panda

baby back ribs, potato leek soup, baked ziti.. i would eat the hell outta all three of those!! keep em coming guys!


----------



## DamageInc

Made 26 very large plates of duck salad (smoked duck breast, leg confit, skin chips, foie gras terrine, frisee, pomegranate seeds, shallot, walnuts, old balsamic) yesterday for a family celebration, as well as 26x4 different appetizers (shrimp and mango ceviche, salmon tartare, smoked trout mousse, and shredded crab sliders) and 3 desserts (20x apple cinnamon roses, 2x frozen strawberry cheesecake, and 2x MPW's Lemon Tart). Then served as bartender afterwards from 10 pm to 5 am.

Was a good event, but I'm done with cooking for the next few days.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Made 26 very large plates of duck salad (smoked duck breast, leg confit, skin chips, foie gras terrine, frisee, pomegranate seeds, shallot, walnuts, old balsamic) yesterday for a family celebration, as well as 26x4 different appetizers (shrimp and mango ceviche, salmon tartare, smoked trout mousse, and shredded crab sliders) and 3 desserts (20x apple cinnamon roses, 2x frozen strawberry cheesecake, and 2x MPW's Lemon Tart). Then served as bartender afterwards from 10 pm to 5 am.
> 
> Was a good event, but I'm done with cooking for the next few days.



Pics or it never happened ;-)

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Was so damn tired I forgot to take any. Will have to ask around the family to see if anyone has some. If so, I will post.


----------



## DamageInc

Free 300mm Toyama sujihiki to whoever can guess where this ribeye is from.






Restrictions to eligibility and terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Drosophil

From a cow.

Do I win?


----------



## dwalker

Kobe?


----------



## TheCaptain

America. If I have to narrow it down I'd say Colorado. For as much beef as we import (mostly lower quality ground) we export a lot of our best.


----------



## DamageInc

Drosophil said:


> From a cow.
> 
> Do I win?



Correct but no.



dwalker said:


> Kobe?



Nope, not even Japan.



TheCaptain said:


> America. If I have to narrow it down I'd say Colorado. For as much beef as we import (mostly lower quality ground) we export a lot of our best.



Nope, not America.


----------



## orangehero

Argentina?


----------



## schanop

From Korea, or Australia.


----------



## Von blewitt

Sweden


----------



## panda

ireland


----------



## orangehero

China!


----------



## DamageInc

I am sorry to say that you are all wrong and no prize will be delivered. Thanks for playing.

The correct answer is Finland. Free-roaming grass fed Finnish wagyu. Didn't even know that was a thing until my butcher provided me with a sample. Tastes as good as any wagyu I've had.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

DamageInc said:


> I am sorry to say that you are all wrong and no prize will be delivered. Thanks for playing.
> 
> The correct answer is Finland. Free-roaming grass fed Finnish wagyu. Didn't even know that was a thing until my butcher provided me with a sample. Tastes as good as any wagyu I've had.



Well I was going to guess the Basque region but maybe my screen (laptop) is bit yellow in pigment! Beautiful pieces regardless ... happy cows = happy food ... but what did you make of them?! Enquiring minds want to know ...


----------



## DamageInc

Those four steaks are roughly 350-400g each. Price per kilo was 700 DKK. Considering the price and that I hadn't tasted the meat before, I didn't want to do too much to it.
Salt and pepper and an oil rub before going on a ripping hot De Buyer carbon steel pan. 2 minutes per sides for medium rare, while basting with the rendered beef fat and a little butter. Rest for 8 minutes or so. Served with an ice cold smashed cucumber salad, boiled fingerling potatoes, and a Trappistes Rochefort 10.

The meat had been dry aged for 21 days. Flavor was as expected, very beefy, but not a lot of that funky aged flavor. Not cheesy at all. Meat was incredibly tender, almost like it had been braised for hours but still with a slight spring. It wasn't better or worse than the Japanese wagyu I had a few months ago, but it was almost half price, so a clear winner in bang for buck. Pretty cool that it's from Finland and free range though. Never had Finnish beef before (or at least since I was 3 years old and lived in Helsinki), only wild game.


----------



## KimBronnum

Slagteren på Kultorvet [emoji3]


----------



## DamageInc

Faktisk ikke, det var slagteren i Meny i Køge.


----------



## DamageInc

My nose became filled with cement so I made chicken soup with steamed creme fraiche dumplings.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DamageInc I guess colds are the times of the year cooking enthusiasts everywhere dedicate to exploring texture and basic tastes


----------



## DamageInc

I'll never get tired of a good chicken soup. Homemade broth just takes it over the top. That, and a nice dumpling steamed on top of the soup is just pure tangible comfort. I'll usually put a little something on top for a touch of kick, this time it was a few drops of homemade Thai chili and garlic sauce, but my preferred is jalapeno vinegar.


----------



## OliverNuther

That dumpling looks beautifully aerated Damage. Could I trouble you for a recipe and the technique? We're approaching summer here in Australia so it's not really soup weather but dumplings are not something I've done a lot of and I'd like to work on that. They look yeasty?


----------



## Lars

That's a tasty looking soup, Damage. Beats Zymelin spray I would think..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

OliverNuther said:


> That dumpling looks beautifully aerated Damage. Could I trouble you for a recipe and the technique? We're approaching summer here in Australia so it's not really soup weather but dumplings are not something I've done a lot of and I'd like to work on that. They look yeasty?



No yeast, just baking power and baking soda. It's a really simple recipe. The hardest part is not overmixing. This should be enough for 8 medium-large dumplings.

125ml of 38% (or close to that) crème fraîche
125ml milk (not skim, preferably 1,5%)
2 large eggs
500ml plain flour (I use wheat) Yes, I know it isn't weight, volume sucks, but it's how I've always done it for dumplings.
1 teaspoon baking soda
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon fine salt

Make sure your soup is not boiling, but at a lively simmer before you start.

Sift together the dry ingredients so they are mixed well and there are no lumps. Beat the eggs until white is no longer stringy and mix in the milk and crème fraîche.

Mix the wet and the dry together with a spatula but only until there are barely any dry spots and it is just combined. It's very important not to overmix, or you will have very hard and tough dumplings. You want these to be airy and light and tender.

Spoon eight large dollops of the mixture onto your simmering soup and put on a tight-fitting lid. The tighter the lid, the better they steam. Also, make sure your soup level is not too high, or they will stick to the lid once they rise. Let them steam for 10-15 minutes. Test them with a bamboo skewer. If it comes out clean, they are done and it's time to eat.

Good luck, and if you make these I would love to see some photos.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks S. I've been looking for a recipe like my mom's for years. For sure she didn't use crème fresh, but I will. 




DamageInc said:


> No yeast, just baking power and baking soda. It's a really simple recipe. The hardest part is not overmixing. This should be enough for 8 medium-large dumplings.


----------



## OliverNuther

Thanks Damage, I'll give that a crack. I make a fair bit of soup during the cooler months and I'm getting a bit bored with my usual favourites so I'm looking for things like this to change it up a bit. I'll post pics but only if mine look as good as yours&#128515;


----------



## Paraffin

I try to cook things at home that I can't get in local restaurants, and we don't have any decent Chinese restaurants where I live. So I've been starting to work my way through Fuchsia Dunlop's books on Chinese cooking (Every Grain of Rice, Revolutionary, Land of Plenty). 

Here's a hot-and-sour mushroom soup with shiitakes, oyster, and crimini mushrooms:







This is "Sweet-and-Sour Fish Tiles" with local fresh Halibut, and egg-fried rice on the side, first time I've been able to play with the new Kurosaki nakiri:


----------



## gunswanted

Just smoked a small brisket paired it with my usual....Jamison


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Yummy P! The mushroom soup looks fantastic & I am a huge fan of Dunlop's anything! thx for sharing!



Paraffin said:


> I try to cook things at home that I can't get in local restaurants, and we don't have any decent Chinese restaurants where I live. So I've been starting to work my way through Fuchsia Dunlop's books on Chinese cooking (Every Grain of Rice, Revolutionary, Land of Plenty).
> 
> Here's a hot-and-sour mushroom soup with shiitakes, oyster, and crimini mushrooms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Sweet-and-Sour Fish Tiles" with local fresh Halibut, and egg-fried rice on the side, first time I've been able to play with the new Kurosaki nakiri:


----------



## ncedge

DitmasPork said:


> No, it's a 240mm carbon Kochi gyuto from JKI. I'd never heard of a Wakuijust looked it up on the Tosho site, similar looking knife. From the looks of the two, I believe the Kochi is a little taller, with perhaps a tad more belly than the Wakui. Kochis a great cutter.




+1


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Paraffin Brown or red food with green onions on top is great food most of the time


----------



## Badgertooth

Poke bowl. Not a million percent authentic but pretty darn nice


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Danzo

I always use my homemade sambal whenever Im cooking southeast Asian foods, really boosts the umami of everything. Learned this one from one of my chefs a few years back
Ginger garlic jalapeño and cilantro all deep fried and blitzed, then simmered in 1 to 1 fish sauce and sugar until its the consistency of Carmel. Super good on wings

Here is some potato panang curry it went in, with a side of pork belly.


----------



## Choppin

Lots of cilantro lately. Me likey!


----------



## steelcity

Meatballs n sauce. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


>



The platonic ideal of meatballs in marinara


----------



## Badgertooth

Danzo said:


> I always use my homemade sambal whenever Im cooking southeast Asian foods, really boosts the umami of everything. Learned this one from one of my chefs a few years back
> Ginger garlic jalapeño and cilantro all deep fried and blitzed, then simmered in 1 to 1 fish sauce and sugar until its the consistency of Carmel. Super good on wings
> 
> Here is some potato panang curry it went in, with a side of pork belly.



Will be trying. For sure


----------



## TheCaptain

Tonight we feasted at casa de la thecaptain...




And for dessert...




Tomorrow chicken soup.


----------



## Badgertooth

Dressing is 
2 parts lime [emoji522] 
2 parts fish [emoji226] sauce
1.5 parts Palm sugar [emoji267] 
Garlic 
Ginger
Birds eye chilli &#127798;


----------



## TheCaptain

Thanks! That looks amazing. Have everything but palm sugar.


----------



## Badgertooth

TheCaptain said:


> Thanks! That looks amazing. Have everything but palm sugar.



Brown sugar or muscovado sugar are perfectly fine as substitutes


----------



## Danzo

Badgertooth said:


> Will be trying. For sure



It will make your house stink real bad. But worth it, it also lasts forever basically


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Confused implementation of "Chinese green pepper steak" (chuka fans say it needs bamboo sprouts, chinese that it needs potatoes. zoidberg it. And of course it is seitan.)... Always a good excuse to use a cleaver in anger...

Excuse the messy photo...


----------



## TheCaptain

Chicken Cordon Bleu lasagna.


----------



## Danzo

Lookin good guys

The lady that owns the wine shop across the street from my store came by with a five gallon bucket of mussels from Taylor shellfish (Seattle). The only thing better than fresh out the water shellfish, when its free. 
Coconut curry mussels with some bonus shrimp and beef tendon I needed to use up


----------



## TheCaptain

Mmmm...beef tendon. Can only drool and imagine how good that was!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I made a Spanish Baked Mac and cheese. Kinda a cross between shrimp and grits only replaced the grits with pasta for a baked mac and cheese. I added sliced cocktail olives, tomatoes, saffron in the shrimp stock, little red pepper flake server covered in chopped parsley. Ive never heard of it before WOW did it hit the spot.


----------



## Doug

Here's my contribution to tomorrows family food extravaganza. Sous vide then seared off on kiawe wood charcoal. Happy thanksgiving !


----------



## Badgertooth

Oh man!! Let us know how it turns out. And happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate


----------



## Doug

Hope everyone that gathered with family and friends for Thanksgiving had a great time:hungry3:
I love to provide the beef for our food obsessed family at holiday meals.

Two 6lb. ribeye roast in the Meat Aquarium.




Lots of left overs for sandwiches and salads in the coming days.


----------



## ewebb10

Looks good. I bought a 14lb prime roast Monday that went in the dry aging fridge for Christmas. What temperature did you cook it to?


----------



## Doug

ewebb10 said:


> Looks good. I bought a 14lb prime roast Monday that went in the dry aging fridge for Christmas. What temperature did you cook it to?



Thanks. 130 f sous vide for about 3 1/2 hrs then seared on a weber charcoal grill. If I'd had more time i would have tied up the roasts to keep a cylindrical shape which makes maneuvering on the grill easier.
Dry aging sounds great. Curious about your set up and process.


----------



## ewebb10

http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/the-food-lab-complete-guide-to-dry-aging-beef-at-home.html

I dont know how to add pics from my phone but is just a refrigerator with a fan in it. If you have the space it makes a huge difference.


----------



## DamageInc

I got 500g full fat creme fraiche in the fridge that I need to use today. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dwalker

DamageInc said:


> I got 500g full fat creme fraiche in the fridge that I need to use today. Anyone have any ideas?


Potatoes, any way you want to cook them. Salmon any way you want to cook it, I like smoked, cold or hot, w/ capers and onion. You could make a smoked fish dip.....yum, with some hot sauce on crackers. What can't you do with It?


----------



## Drosophil

DamageInc said:


> I got 500g full fat creme fraiche in the fridge that I need to use today. Anyone have any ideas?



This might be a bit too late, but how about pumpkin pie?


----------



## DamageInc

I ended up making a lemon cake. Was good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Turkey drumsticks, slow roasted with Xinjiang spices.
Sichuan pepper, five spice, garlic, cumin, chili, salt, soy sauce, ginger, sugar, rice vinegar, sesame oil.


----------



## Valkyrae

DitmasPork said:


> Turkey drumsticks, slow roasted with Xinjiang spices.
> Sichuan pepper, five spice, garlic, cumin, chili, salt, soy sauce, ginger, sugar, rice vinegar, sesame oil.



That looks divine!

Can I ask what the knife is? It looks like a hankotsu or something?


----------



## tripleq

DitmasPork said:


> Turkey drumsticks, slow roasted with Xinjiang spices.
> Sichuan pepper, five spice, garlic, cumin, chili, salt, soy sauce, ginger, sugar, rice vinegar, sesame oil.



I could not be more hungry right now.


----------



## inzite




----------



## TheCaptain

Dude!


----------



## DamageInc

Christmas main is over and done. All 28 plates.


----------



## TheCaptain

My plating skills may be lacking but I nailed the cook!


----------



## dwalker




----------



## TheCaptain

dwalker said:


>


Well done sir!


----------



## brianh




----------



## Badgertooth

This thread needs to be shut down as a public service to me. Fatty fat fat me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho




----------



## brianh

That salad is distracting. Empty filler.


----------



## steelcity

Cookies and delicious looking meat??? 
Awesome


----------



## DamageInc

Just me tonight, so I made a single serving of risotto with capicola. So my evening is gonna be that, along with a Rochefort 10 while watching Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## brianh

16# pork butts, bout 1.5 hours in. Only maybe 12 more to go.


----------



## bkultra

brianh said:


> 16# pork butts, bout 1.5 hours in. Only maybe 12 more to go.
> View attachment 38365



Turbo, cooking somewhere around 350?


----------



## brianh

Was about 260F-275F. After pic, I dropped it down to around 225F.


----------



## buffhr

DamageInc said:


> Those four steaks are roughly 350-400g each. Price per kilo was 700 DKK. Considering the price and that I hadn't tasted the meat before, I didn't want to do too much to it.
> Salt and pepper and an oil rub before going on a ripping hot De Buyer carbon steel pan. 2 minutes per sides for medium rare, while basting with the rendered beef fat and a little butter. Rest for 8 minutes or so. Served with an ice cold smashed cucumber salad, boiled fingerling potatoes, and a Trappistes Rochefort 10.
> 
> The meat had been dry aged for 21 days. Flavor was as expected, very beefy, but not a lot of that funky aged flavor. Not cheesy at all. Meat was incredibly tender, almost like it had been braised for hours but still with a slight spring. It wasn't better or worse than the Japanese wagyu I had a few months ago, but it was almost half price, so a clear winner in bang for buck. Pretty cool that it's from Finland and free range though. Never had Finnish beef before (or at least since I was 3 years old and lived in Helsinki), only wild game.



What we have wagyu here... damm need to look into that. Best marbling I have seen from any meat from this country!

Now what I find "retarded" is the pricing, if i got that right you got like 1.4kgishh of beef for 700 DKK (90-100 ), for grass fed, free roaming rib eye regular pricing here is like 45-60 per kg(non Wagyu)...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

My flight lands at 3 AM will be there around 4 to help get them off the grill ... I will bring some fresh tortilla's, tomatillo salsa and roasted jalapeno's !!!! Now please close the damn dome as I can smell it from SD ... looks YUMMY! :hungry:




brianh said:


> 16# pork butts, bout 1.5 hours in. Only maybe 12 more to go.
> View attachment 38365


----------



## brianh

MontezumaBoy said:


> My flight lands at 3 AM will be there around 4 to help get them off the grill ... I will bring some fresh tortilla's, tomatillo salsa and roasted jalapeno's !!!! Now please close the damn dome as I can smell it from SD ... looks YUMMY! :hungry:



Perfect cuz I'm thinking they'll be done around 4am! Haha!!! It does smell real good in the backyard.


----------



## ptolemy

Very basic costco wagyu burger - nice crust, cheese, coasted roll and pickles


----------



## brianh

Finally eating. Served with homemade baked beans.


----------



## chiffonodd

1) You can get wagyu at costco?? Boy have I been living under a rock.

2) That crust looks so good.


----------



## steelcity

Looks at those beauts.


----------



## Danzo

That pulled pork looks insane. Im all about toppings and condiments


----------



## brianh

Danzo said:


> That pulled pork looks insane. Im all about toppings and condiments



Thank you! We do, too. I did a quick dijon and apple cider vinegar slaw with ground celery seeds The rest is pretty obvious, hehe. I also like a homemade honey mustard on BBQ. Not a big fan of traditional BBQ sauce, aside from on ribs.


----------



## ptolemy

chiffonodd said:


> 1) You can get wagyu at costco?? Boy have I been living under a rock.
> 
> 2) That crust looks so good.



yep, they go on sale every 3-5 month and sell out very quickly. most of the time not even in stock either. i got lucky!


----------



## Danzo

Italian. And that ding dong I work with


----------



## DamageInc

Pizza with shallots, cured garlic sausage, and some artichoke confit.


----------



## Xenif

The knife test bento 1)thin slice beef, french onions, cut potatos for Nikujaga 2)mince pork, dice cabbage and super tiny shallots and garlic for Pot sticker 3)shread lettuce and then thin slice smoked duck for salad 4)cut pomelo 5)take grapes off vine using the light reflecting off the knife edge, if it dosent work use hands then claim knife not sharp enough and break out the stones


----------



## DamageInc

Bruno Albouze's pizza dough is usually better after a day or two in the fridge.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DamageInc I tend to trust pizza dough recipes that go for plenty of gluten (bread flour) and oil rather than suggest esoteric pizzeria-grade flours which will yield a disappointing result in a home oven.


----------



## DamageInc

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @DamageInc I tend to trust pizza dough recipes that go for plenty of gluten (bread flour) and oil rather than suggest esoteric pizzeria-grade flours which will yield a disappointing result in a home oven.



I tend to just use whatever tipo 00 flour I can get in the local supermarket. If I can't get tipo 00, I just use a good quality finely ground danish wheat flour.


----------



## Jlc88

Cooks Illustrated Turkey Meatloaf is fantastic


----------



## noideaatall1

Dinner


----------



## DamageInc

Just a single square of pork belly for dinner?


----------



## ptolemy

I think porchetta last night...First time. bad butchering and piece was pretty thin. I wanted 2.5" and it was maybe 1.75. Turned out so yum yum though.

I had harder time removing skin cleanly and it ended up being short to completely cover it. It also shrank a bit much in oven. I'll do better next time


----------



## dwalker

Went camping last weekend. Wish I took more pics, but it was a carnivour's dream.


----------



## noideaatall1

It was a slab a few days ago but I forgot to take a pic of that. And this piece of belly had way more fat than meat so to make myself feel a tad healthy I decided to have small portions...


----------



## noideaatall1

ptolemy said:


> I think porchetta last night...First time. bad butchering and piece was pretty thin. I wanted 2.5" and it was maybe 1.75. Turned out so yum yum though.
> 
> I had harder time removing skin cleanly and it ended up being short to completely cover it. It also shrank a bit much in oven. I'll do better next time



What did you use to cut through the crackling? The few times I used a gyuto I would always find chips after:angry1:


----------



## ptolemy

noideaatall1 said:


> What did you use to cut through the crackling? The few times I used a gyuto I would always find chips after:angry1:


yup, i tried mine too.. it was like glass... but, get a bread knife and it's easy!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Its ELECTRIC. You cant see it. Its ELECTRIC. You gota feel it. Its ELECTRIC.


----------



## TheCaptain

View attachment 38583


Open faced lemongrass chicken bahn mi. Rolls we got were too small for all this goodness. I know it looks like a mess but damn were these good!


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's Spatchcock Chicken. Sichuan/Xinjiang inspired dry rub of Sichuan pepper, dried chillies, salt, cumin, five spice.


----------



## dwalker

DitmasPork said:


> Last night's Spatchcock Chicken. Sichuan/Xinjiang inspired dry rub of Sichuan pepper, dried chillies, salt, cumin, five spice.


I want to eat that.


----------



## DitmasPork

dwalker said:


> I want to eat that.



Cheers! It was quite tasty. Flattening the bird makes it very easy to cut up.


----------



## buffhr

Damm... i know what im making with my chicken over the weekend... looks fantastic!


----------



## larrybard

You certainly inspired me -- for which I'm grateful. Just finished eating almost half of my freshly made spatchcocked chicken (though with a somewhat different spice mixture, including turmeric, but without five spices). Thank you.


----------



## DamageInc

I made langoustine bisque with seared scallops.


----------



## brianh

DitmasPork said:


> Last night's Spatchcock Chicken. Sichuan/Xinjiang inspired dry rub of Sichuan pepper, dried chillies, salt, cumin, five spice.



Grilled? Looks awesome. What were the sides?


----------



## DamageInc

Was my brother's birthday, so I went out and got two 500g ribeyes. This is the dry aged Finnish grass fed free range wagyu again. Drunk Finns make crazy good beef.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> Was my brother's birthday, so I went out and got two 500g ribeyes. This is the dry aged Finnish grass fed free range wagyu again. Drunk Finns make crazy good beef.



You get it, looks stunning


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nailed It. How did you cook the steaks?


----------



## DamageInc

Salt, pepper, garlic, thyme, oil, in a ziploc, sous vide at 57c for 90 minutes. Then pat dry, re-season, and onto a ludicrously hot carbon steel pan with a little oil. Then I just seared them until I had a nice crust, only a few minutes. One side took slightly longer than the other, as you can tell by the couple millimeters of grey before the pink starts. No biggie about the grey, was delicious. Served with red wine/balsamic glazed whole shallots, roast potatoes, and a bottle of Trappistes Rochefort 10.


----------



## DamageInc

I heard that in Belgium they make sauces with quads. Read that one restaurant serves seared foie gras with morels in dark quad beer sauce. Anyone here tried anything similar?
Wanted to experiment, so I ordered a crate of Rochefort 10 plus some Westvleteren and St. Bernardus.


----------



## daveb

Nurse humor would have the quads making the sauce. Or making sauce for the quads. And they say cooks are sick puppies.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

No help here with the 'quad sauce' but I am curious of how long it takes for you to get the Westvleteren for an order? 

Steaks (above) look Wundabah BTW! Yummy!

TjA



DamageInc said:


> I heard that in Belgium they make sauces with quads. Read that one restaurant serves seared foie gras with morels in dark quad beer sauce. Anyone here tried anything similar?
> Wanted to experiment, so I ordered a crate of Rochefort 10 plus some Westvleteren and St. Bernardus.


----------



## DamageInc

They have them in stock at belgiuminabox.com, no waiting time apart from the actual delivery time. They have great customer service too.

Steaks were very delicious, thanks.


----------



## parbaked

"waxed" pork belly for clay pot rice...


----------



## brianh

Home cured, smoked, then steamed pastrami. I really like green cardamom in my pastrami cure.


----------



## DamageInc

brianh said:


> Home cured, smoked, then steamed pastrami. I really like green cardamom in my pastrami cure.
> 
> View attachment 39148



I've never made pastrami. Perhaps I should give it a shot.


----------



## RonB

DamageInc said:


> I've never made pastrami. Perhaps I should give it a shot.



The best pastrami I have made:

https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/beef-and-bison-recipes/home-made-pastrami-thats-close-katzs-recipe


----------



## brianh

I did the amazing recipe, as well. My second time. Just added little extra cloves, cardamom, and a good amount of caraway seeds. Used applewood to smoke. I dont desalinate, rather, give it a rinse. Its a lot of effort but so worth it. It comes out of the steamer a hair too salty, but overnight in the fridge takes it down, oddly.


----------



## brianh

One more. I did two briskets, 8 pounds in total. I bring sammitches to people at work.


----------



## daveb

brianh said:


> One more. I did two briskets, 8 pounds in total. I bring sammitches to people at work.



Wanna job?


----------



## brianh

daveb said:


> Wanna job?



&#128518; Gonna be hard to telecommute meat.


----------



## Paraffin

Pulled Pork shoulder, sous vide style -- cheating with "iiquid smoke" in the bag, 21 hour cook, then an hour and a half finish in the oven to cook the rub, and a final blow-torch blast for the "bark":













If I had the room outside for a smoker I'd do it for real, but this is a good substitute and it's so much less work! Tastes good, very tender and juicy with the rendered fat. Pulled pork sandwiches tonight, Brunswick Stew later.


----------



## DitmasPork

Paraffin said:


> Pulled Pork shoulder, sous vide style -- cheating with "iiquid smoke" in the bag, 21 hour cook, then an hour and a half finish in the oven to cook the rub, and a final blow-torch blast for the "bark":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had the room outside for a smoker I'd do it for real, but this is a good substitute and it's so much less work! Tastes good, very tender and juicy with the rendered fat. Pulled pork sandwiches tonight, Brunswick Stew later.



That looks amazing! What brand of liquid smoke did you use? I need to pick up a bottle to make kalua pork.


----------



## bkultra

Liquid smoke, along with truffle oil, is a sin IMO.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cavatelli, fennel sausage, Arrabbiata sauce, Pecorino Romano. Playing with semolina flour, water and a piece of wood the other day.


----------



## Paraffin

DitmasPork said:


> That looks amazing! What brand of liquid smoke did you use? I need to pick up a bottle to make kalua pork.



Wright's Liquid Smoke -- Applewood



bkultra said:


> Liquid smoke, along with truffle oil, is a sin IMO.



Guilty as charged, officer. :O

On the other hand... I'll take the hit on my lifetime sin scorecard (along with all the rest), in order to enjoy some juicy pulled pork any time I want, regardless of weather, lack of proper smoking equipment, and being able to get a good night's rest on a 21 hour cook!


----------



## dwalker

DitmasPork said:


> Cavatelli, fennel sausage, Arrabbiata sauce, Pecorino Romano. Playing with semolina flour, water and a piece of wood the other day.


This is one of the most hunger inspiring dishes I've seen in some time. Just terrific.


----------



## DitmasPork

dwalker said:


> This is one of the most hunger inspiring dishes I've seen in some time. Just terrific.



Cheers! It was actually my first stab at cavatelli. Happy with the results, though next time I'll tweak my method by making them smaller, my thumb wasn't large enough for the pieces of dough I cut. Trying to figure out if I need to oil my ridged pasta board like my cutting board to prevent cracking?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DitmasPork the first photo... you should sell that to a cookbook publishing house.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars

Nothing fancy about todays breakfast - just a plain, slightly overcooked, omelette with chives.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Used my bread for making steak sandwiches with sous vide onglet.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


>



I see someone has mastered the art of bread... that is stunning


----------



## DamageInc

Thank you, but not a master of bread by any means, I just got really really good at a single recipe.


----------



## Godslayer

Nothing fancy, but a risotto made from mint, peas, pecorino rinds, carrot and onion. Sous vide Sword fish with a soffritto of strawberries, jalapeno, onion, daikon and black pepper and a lemon butter sauce. 






http://imgur.com/RXpzRlg

Also I have been here for years and still can't post a pic to save my life.


----------



## toddrhodes

Simple pork tenderloin, pan seared, with a bourbon carmel sauce. Never tried this combo before, it wasn't bad but the carmel sauce didn't have enough flavor beyond, well, carmel and whiskey, to complete the dish. That's fine, I learn something with everything I make. Also used my new santoku for the first time. Matchstick carrots weren't perfect, but they were sure fun to cut.












Also I tried a little too hard and failed a little too much with an attempt to drizzle, lol.


----------



## DamageInc

Godslayer said:


> Nothing fancy, but a risotto made from mint, peas, pecorino rinds, carrot and onion. Sous vide Sword fish with a soffritto of strawberries, jalapeno, onion, daikon and black pepper and a lemon butter sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RXpzRlg
> 
> Also I have been here for years and still can't post a pic to save my life.



Open the image in a new tab. Only the image. If you are on chrome, it's just right clicking on the image and clicking "open image in new tab". If it's mozilla it's "view image" or something like that. Then one you've done that, copy the url at the top of the page. If done correctly, the url should end in .jpg or .png

Then insert that url in the image inserting function, which I can see you've attempted already.






If you quote my post, you can see what the url is supposed to look like. The url needs to lead to the image only, not the page with the image embedded.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> Open the image in a new tab. Only the image. If you are on chrome, it's just right clicking on the image and clicking "open image in new tab". If it's mozilla it's "view image" or something like that. Then one you've done that, copy the url at the top of the page. If done correctly, the url should end in .jpg or .png
> 
> Then insert that url in the image inserting function, which I can see you've attempted already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you quote my post, you can see what the url is supposed to look like. The url needs to lead to the image only, not the page with the image embedded.



You sir are a god. Thank you.


----------



## DamageInc

Godslayer said:


> You sir are a god. Thank you.



I don't want to hear no more excuses from now on. I'll be watching you.


----------



## Xenif

I think my knives are turning me Japanese!






The long Canadian winter and the lack of fresh local produce is really uninspiring, as I need more ideas to put into these bentos
















Read about Murray Carter time in Kyushu, inspired me to make Amami chicken rice style bento (a Kyushu favourite)


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> I don't want to hear no more excuses from now on. I'll be watching you.



Thank you. Expect more pics soon of my various antics. Sunday is the quintessential family meal before I move to &#127979; so I should have some cool shots of food and knives and beer (lots of tripels will be had)


----------



## DamageInc

Godslayer said:


> Thank you. Expect more pics soon of my various antics. Sunday is the quintessential family meal before I move to &#127979; so I should have some cool shots of food and knives and beer (lots of tripels will be had)



Tripels make everything better. Quads make everything more betterer. Can't wait.


----------



## Devon_Steven

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @DitmasPork the first photo... you should sell that to a cookbook publishing house.


Good observation 1kcuts... That is an excellent food action-shot [emoji4]


----------



## DamageInc

Soy sauce chicken thighs.


----------



## DamageInc

And MPW's lemon tart for dessert.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> View attachment 39219



Is that the new honyaki out for a spin?


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Nothing fancy about todays breakfast - just a plain, slightly overcooked, omelette with chives.
> 
> Lars
> 
> View attachment 39174


:thumbsup:


----------



## Paraffin

Dinner tonight from the wok: 






"Fish Fragrant Eggplant" from the Dunlop book (no fish, just eggplant), with egg-fried rice using leftover ham bits. On the side, a cucumber salad my wife made with leftover spinich and some peanuts. 

I don't know how this happens, but every time I post a photo here, there is ONE BIT OF GREEN ONION that's larger than everything else I've carefully cut for the meal, right in the center of the photo. So just ignore that one, okay?


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Is that the new honyaki out for a spin?


Yep, it's got a nasty blue patina going already.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Parafin I saw it at 6 on the clock. That would be my first bite [emoji106]


----------



## esoo

BBQ/smoked Prime rib. My first ever prime rib roast. I'm not sure how I've gotten to this age with never having done a prime rib roast. Well, actually I know - I usually roast beef tenderloin.


----------



## Godslayer

DitmasPork said:


> Turkey drumsticks, slow roasted with Xinjiang spices.
> Sichuan pepper, five spice, garlic, cumin, chili, salt, soy sauce, ginger, sugar, rice vinegar, sesame oil.



This... This looks amazing


----------



## Xenif

Eaten like a boss with that Masahiro Honesuki-Maru


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup..

Lars


----------



## MontezumaBoy

A few recent ....Tortilla pie (I love these guys ....) so many combos possible so little time ...









Sausages (Sage & Sweet Onion - SD local / yummy) with peppers and onions ....






Au gratin - combo rutabaga, russet and sweet potatoes w/ onion


----------



## Godslayer

First seafood dish prepared for my grand parents in cape Breton. Funny thing is I had to use Pacific Salmon as no frills isn't exactly the world's finest fish monger. 






Fairly basic dish, Salmon with a cilantro,lime and wasabi gremalata, quinoa citrus salad, wasabi beurre blanc and some sauteed Bok Choy with fresh cilantro and shallot to get some greenery on the plate.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Grinding some chuck and prime rib finger going kinda coarse (8mm) I have the cutting discs from 3.5-20mm


----------



## Badgertooth

This thread is one of my favourite. Stupidly hungry now


----------



## panda

montezuma, i've never heard of or seen a tortilla pie before but that looks freakin delicious!!


----------



## Grunt173

panda said:


> montezuma, i've never heard of or seen a tortilla pie before but that looks freakin delicious!!



I agree with you panda. Now I want some of that. Now I will be on a quest to find a recipe for it.


----------



## Xenif

Just a simple and wholesome apple pie


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Porkert huh Tanner. Quality hand crank grinder.


----------



## holdmyphone

Xenif said:


> Just a simple and wholesome apple pie



beautiful!


----------



## DamageInc

Oef en cocotte with smoked salmon and seaweed salt.


----------



## Christian1

will be putting on a Boston Butt to slow cook over night this weekend, getting excited


----------



## bkultra

Christian1 said:


> will be putting on a Boston Butt to slow cook over night this weekend, getting excited



Put two on last night, currently @ 188... pulling in a few hours


----------



## DamageInc

Risotto of aged carnaroli rice with garlic tomato confit. Topped with a drizzle of 20 year old balsamic.


----------



## Godslayer

bkultra said:


> Put two on last night, currently @ 188... pulling in a few hours
> 
> View attachment 39284



That looks amazing


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Mucho Bocho said:


> Porkert huh Tanner. Quality hand crank grinder.



Yep, I picked that one up after taking some advice from you


----------



## FunkyLuxury

DamageInc said:


> Risotto of aged carnaroli rice with garlic tomato confit. Topped with a drizzle of 20 year old balsamic.



Consistency looks great! How did she taste?


----------



## DamageInc

My risotto prefers gender neutral pronouns, specifically "it" or "they". Check your privilege.

Thanks, was indeed delicious and the consistency with these rice and a nice gelatinous chicken stock is always just so nice. Sadly it was the last of the rice I had, and the store that stocked them has shut down. I'll have to try and source more on the web.


----------



## panda

what does aging rice do? it's already dry and been sitting in warehouses for months before it gets to you.. please explain.


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> what does aging rice do? it's already dry and been sitting in warehouses for months before it gets to you.. please explain.



https://acquerello.it/eng/

I'm not sure, but what I do know is that the taste and texture is the best of any rice I've ever cooked with.


----------



## panda

interesting, i will try to source some


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> interesting, i will try to source some



Here's an article about it http://www.chicagotribune.com/sc-food-0227-aged-risotto-rice-20150224-story.html

Heston used the rice for his "perfect risotto" in his In Search for Perfection series.

I apparently bought the last remaining 7 year aged rice in Denmark. Will have to find somewhere else to get it now.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Pretty sure FunkyLuxury was referring to that rice grain near the middle about 31 grains down from the top just to the left of that 'Isle of Man' shaped droplet of balsamic since (full disclosure - I'm not a gender rice grain expert) judging by those bumps just above the scutellum it definitely seems to be a female and one that looks especially yummy given it's age ... :razz:



DamageInc said:


> My risotto prefers gender neutral pronouns, specifically "it" or "they". Check your privilege.
> 
> Thanks, was indeed delicious and the consistency with these rice and a nice gelatinous chicken stock is always just so nice. Sadly it was the last of the rice I had, and the store that stocked them has shut down. I'll have to try and source more on the web.


----------



## panda

plenty of grass on that field since it's aged and all


----------



## DamageInc

only 7 years dude. gotta wait a little longer unless you want them knocking your door down


----------



## Devon_Steven

DamageInc said:


> Here's an article about it http://www.chicagotribune.com/sc-food-0227-aged-risotto-rice-20150224-story.html



Nice article, although it sort of implies that the aging process was developed specifically by the Rondolinos.

It is not uncommon to find aged basmati rice for sale. The basic distinction between aged and fresher rices seems to be stickyness. At least that's what I gather from this (scientific) article where Japanese food technologists are trying to make aged rice more sticky by adding things to it... https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1271/bbb.70279

The intro says:

_The taste of cooked rice is known to be related to textural factors such as hardness and stickiness. Because the texture of cooked rice that has been stored is generally hard and non-sticky as compared to that of fresh rice, Japanese people dislike cooked rice prepared from aged rice. 

Many factors have been proposed as causing these changes in cooking properties: an increase in free fatty acids during storage and their inhibitory effect on the gelatinization of rice starch;2) changes in the physicochemical properties of the rice starch itself;3) and changes in the structure-maintaining components containing the cell wall.4) 

In contrast, some investigators have specifically studied proteins associated with these changes, and have concluded that denatured proteins were associated with them.5) In short, the mechanisms responsible for these changes in aged rice have not yet been clarified. To mitigate the changes in cooked rice prepared from aged rice, various procedures have been attempted: the addition of rice vinegar or fruit juice to the cooking water;6) high-pressure treatment of the rice;7) enzymatic degradation of the cell wall;8) and removal of the external layer from the rice grains.9,10) A reducing agent, dithiothreitol (DTT), influences the texture of cooked rice and the gelatinization properties of rice flour.11,12) In addition, acetic acid produces a textural change through the dissolution of proteins.13) 

We have reported that the texture of cooked rice prepared from aged rice was improved by the addition of sodium sulfite to the cooking water.10) We assumed that the textural changes in aged rice were in part attributable to the oxidation of proteins, but this assumption must be tested. In addition, the mechanism of the improvement due to reducing agents remains unknown. Hence we investigated the texture of cooked rice prepared from aged rice, stored with and without air. We also carefully investigated the textural changes in cooked rice prepared from aged rice due to the addition of sodium sulfite or reducing agents to the cooking water. 

Based on these facts, not only the changes in rice grains which were soaked and heated, but also the behaviors of proteins were examined. We inferred the factors involved the textural changes in aged rice. _

-------

It seems that in chopstick cuisines stickyness is good, while other cuisines favour separation of grains; aging improves separation.

I'm assuming that for a preparation like risotto, the extra dehydration of aged grains will also increase the opportunity to impart flavour into the cooked rice as it absorbs the cooking liquid.


----------



## FunkyLuxury

DamageInc said:


> My risotto prefers gender neutral pronouns, specifically "it" or "they". Check your privilege.
> 
> Thanks, was indeed delicious and the consistency with these rice and a nice gelatinous chicken stock is always just so nice. Sadly it was the last of the rice I had, and the store that stocked them has shut down. I'll have to try and source more on the web.



Hahaha!

Awesome


----------



## Jovidah

Who'd have thought that NOS rice would become a thing... 
Silly question maybe, but can you just age rice at home when you buy it peeled, or does it have to be aged pre-processing?


----------



## DamageInc

My dad's birthday, so I made dinner for the family. Appetizer was hot langoustine bisque with dill and a seared scallop. Main was aged Finnish ribeye (the kind I've posted twice before, 57c sous vide, butter basted with garlic and thyme), with sauce bearnaise, boiled and buttered new potatoes, asparagus, and tomatoes dressed in salt, olive oil and old balsamic. The tomatoes are from a local farm and are insanely good. I could eat just a bowl of them straight. When they are that good, I don't want to do too much to them. Dessert is a chocolate walnut coffee tart.


----------



## buffhr

Nice looking meal! How did you sear the rib eye, searing hot pan or torch or...?

Also if you wouldn't mind next time you swing by your butcher if you could ask whereas that meat is sourced in Finland... I have been searching high and low for steaks of that quality here and well anything close to that comes from Australia...


----------



## DamageInc

Steaks were seared in a hot pan with a little leftover clarified butter. I don't bother with the torch.

Regarding the meat, this is the website of the distributor. http://jnmeat.dk/en/brands


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Absolutely beautiful Damaged! Looks like a very wonderful birthday meal for your Dad & family!


----------



## buffhr

DamageInc said:


> Steaks were seared in a hot pan with a little leftover clarified butter. I don't bother with the torch.
> 
> Regarding the meat, this is the website of the distributor. http://jnmeat.dk/en/brands



Thank you so much!


----------



## DamageInc

Scones. Fresh out of the oven. Bruno Albuoze recipe, frozen overnight, thawed, brushed with cream and sugar and baked for 20 min.


----------



## mille162

Foie Gras themed dinner was a hit. Here are some highlights:

Hands down favorite overall: 
Strawberry-rhubarb tart in a lemon-oat crust, Portuguese gold flake infused honey, topped with foie gras gelato and 18 y.o. Balsamic drizzle. Gotta work on my plating game, that gelato should have been a perfect egg...was just too rushed at end of night and crowd was not waiting for everything to be served before digging in.





Scallop seared in foie gras fat renderings with Tobiko





Torchon of foie gras with slices of magret de canard, spring garlic and fennel puree, veal demi-glace port reduction, duck fat fried purple fingerling chips.





Micro-greens salad with duck-fat fried fiddlehead ferns, grilled figs and a foie-gras vinaigrette





My girl printed up a nice menu summarizing the whole meal, always a nice touch


----------



## DamageInc

hot damn that looks good


----------



## YG420

This thread &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Grunt173

Wow Mille162,that is some mighty fine good looking stuff there now. Put that all in front of me and I would have thought I died and went to heaven.


----------



## Bacon king tone

Look at all of that foie yum!!!!


----------



## Godslayer

Copying damage and made scones for my grandparents. 

Triple chocolate(Belgium white, Lindt 90%and Lindt milk chocolate), Dehydrated Strawberries, Vanilla and Orange, 90 minute freeze, sugar and double cream on top. 











Not the best pics but they turned out well. Was over zealous with the sugar and it created dark Caramel bits around the edges, happy accident.


----------



## DamageInc

Those are some beautifully embedded images.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> Those are some beautifully embedded images.



Good teacher :knife:


----------



## DamageInc

That scone recipe is damn good though.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> That scone recipe is damn good though.



you don't have to tell me,it's probably the best one I've ever used, to anyone reading this I strongly recommend

http://www.brunoskitchen.net/blog/post/scones


----------



## Bacon king tone

Wow everything looks so good I shouldn't have came here hahah


----------



## Bacon king tone

my new chicken dish at work with ramps, morels, spring onion, sauce chasseur


----------



## Bacon king tone

springtime salad


----------



## Bacon king tone

fried calamari with piquillo pepper coulis, cuttlefish ink aioli, zucchini, pickled and charred shishito pepper


----------



## Bacon king tone

#mahi #mahi with potatoes, dill, peas, and onion


----------



## Godslayer

Bacon king tone said:


> fried calamari with piquillo pepper coulis, cuttlefish ink aioli, zucchini, pickled and charred shishito pepper



Did you go on Google to get these images lol


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Man Bacon King Tone ... all that amazing work with just one HHH! Absolutely beautiful plates that are just so damn tempting ... where you at bro? PM me please so I can try to find a way to get there!


----------



## Bacon king tone

Absolutly not haha. These are just a few of my personal dishes that have either gone on the menu or are specials within the past 2 weeks


----------



## DamageInc

You know that you can embed several photos in the same post right? It's common practice.


----------



## swarth

Damage is thread police.


----------



## RonB

As a newer menber, and a non pro cook, I hesitate to post in this thread, but here goes anyway. Here are some chuck short ribs from a while back that were smoked on my Weber Kettle, (With Slow & Sear). They turned out very tasty - if I do say so myself. More importantly, my wife loved them. :biggrin:







Sorry about the quality - forum software apparently does not like my files??


----------



## DamageInc

Looks fantastic. I've never made beef ribs. Maybe I should get to it.


----------



## Godslayer

RonB said:


> As a newer menber, and a non pro cook, I hesitate to post in this thread, but here goes anyway. Here are some chuck short ribs from a while back that were smoked on my Weber Kettle, (With Slow & Sear). They turned out very tasty - if I do say so myself. More importantly, my wife loved them. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 39394
> 
> 
> View attachment 39395
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality - forum software apparently does not like my files??



I'd eat that with a smile on my face... All day everyday.


----------



## Xenif

RonB said:


> As a newer menber, and a non pro cook, I hesitate to post in this thread, but here goes anyway. Here are some chuck short ribs from a while back that were smoked on my Weber Kettle, (With Slow & Sear). They turned out very tasty - if I do say so myself. More importantly, my wife loved them. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 39394
> 
> 
> View attachment 39395
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality - forum software apparently does not like my files??


Never hesitate, they look awesome, my fav kind of ribs!


----------



## Bacon king tone

RonB said:


> As a newer menber, and a non pro cook, I hesitate to post in this thread, but here goes anyway. Here are some chuck short ribs from a while back that were smoked on my Weber Kettle, (With Slow & Sear). They turned out very tasty - if I do say so myself. More importantly, my wife loved them. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 39394
> 
> 
> View attachment 39395
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality - forum software apparently does not like my files??



Looks tastey!!! What is a Webber kettle? And how long did you cook for?


----------



## RonB

Thanx all for the comments.

@Bacon king tone - This is a Weber kettle. The cook was ~ 6 or 7 hours at 225F.


----------



## Bacon king tone

RonB said:


> Thanx all for the comments.
> 
> @Bacon king tone - This is a Weber kettle. The cook was ~ 6 or 7 hours at 225F.


Ooooo it's a grill. Is that a smoke box on the bottom ?


----------



## Bacon king tone

This is my fine and fancy dish of the day lol going on the menu tonight 
Chicken liver mousse ravioli with ramps spring onions maitake mushroom and balsamic chicken jus


----------



## RonB

Bacon king tone said:


> Ooooo it's a grill. Is that a smoke box on the bottom ?



It uses charcoal. If you want more smoke, add chunks of the wood of your choice on top of the charcoal. The pot on the bottom is to catch ashes.


----------



## Xenif

A very obvious use of foreshadowing


----------



## Godslayer

First attempt at a Clafutis, did an apricot, dulce de leche and Prune one, mixed in a little advieh for good measure, made a cognac caramel sauce as well. 






Turned out pretty good and I have some notes for next time, really wish I got a pic b4 the ol girl deflated.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I bet this is amazing cold out of the refrigerator, devouring it standing with full stuffed mouth and S#it eating grin. 



Godslayer said:


> First attempt at a Clafutis, did an apricot, dulce de leche and Prune one, mixed in a little advieh for good measure, made a cognac caramel sauce as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out pretty good and I have some notes for next time, really wish I got a pic b4 the ol girl deflated.


----------



## Godslayer

Mucho Bocho said:


> I bet this is amazing cold out of the refrigerator, devouring it standing with full stuffed mouth and S#it eating grin.



It was pretty good, probably the healthiest dessert I've ever made weirdly enough, only a 1/4 of sugar + 2 tbsp of dulce de leche. I ate it slightly warm, finished baking at 330 and I let it coast in a turned off toaster oven until 515


----------



## Godslayer

Little mid afternoon snack Four cheese and fine herb scones, smeared with a garlic and herb compound butter(not pictured) 

The scones also contained a small amount of caremilzed honey to add the je ne sais pas component.


----------



## RonB

I bake a fair amount of bread, but have never made scones. I think I'm gonna have to give them a try when my blueberries get ripe...


----------



## DamageInc

RonB said:


> I bake a fair amount of bread, but have never made scones. I think I'm gonna have to give them a try when my blueberries get ripe...



If you don't have a recipe in mind, Bruno Albouze has a damn good one.


----------



## RonB

DamageInc said:


> If you don't have a recipe in mind, Bruno Albouze has a damn good one.



Thanx - It does look good, but my blueberries are not blue yet, so it will be a while...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Xenif how so - is there frog in your dish?


----------



## Xenif

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Xenif how so - is there frog in your dish?


Nope, but I did buy a Kaeru [emoji196]


----------



## RonB

I was looking for a photo today and ran across these two I thought some here might enjoy.

The first is a pizza cooked on my Weber charcoal grill using charcoal and small wood splits to raise the temp well over 700* F. The charcoal/wood flavor really adds to the flavor.
The second is one of two simple boules I made to take to a party. I normally don't add sesame seeds, but did this time just for looks. KKF does not like the bread - I can't get the colors right...


----------



## Godslayer

Something is coming.... Something delicious is on its way.... 






Updating preview Wednesday.... Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Godslayer

Made carrot cake for my grandma, Bruno Albouze recupe, contains 1l reduced carrot juice and 300 grm walnuts, I added some Persian advieh, the carrot and walnut was poached in cinnamon, cardamon, black pepper and Orange zest. The sauce is a reduced carrot juice, Dulce de leche, vanilla and cinnamon. Definately the best carrot cake I've had in a while. Sorry for the ****** pic, grandpa was giving me weird looks lol.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Beautiful stuff there RonB ... don't happen to have a 'crumb' shot do ya? Love the tinge on the peperoni - just perfect ...



RonB said:


> I was looking for a photo today and ran across these two I thought some here might enjoy.
> 
> The first is a pizza cooked on my Weber charcoal grill using charcoal and small wood splits to raise the temp well over 700* F. The charcoal/wood flavor really adds to the flavor.
> The second is one of two simple boules I made to take to a party. I normally don't add sesame seeds, but did this time just for looks. KKF does not like the bread - I can't get the colors right...
> 
> View attachment 39487
> 
> 
> View attachment 39490


----------



## RonB

Sorry @MontezumaBoy - I don't normally take photos of hot food I am getting ready to eat - I like it hot. :hungry:
And the boules were for a party, so I did not cut them until I got there, (and I just saw someone who was at the party, and she asked me when I was going to bring bead again).


----------



## FunkyLuxury

Godslayer said:


> Made carrot cake for my grandma, Bruno Albouze recupe, contains 1l reduced carrot juice and 300 grm walnuts, I added some Persian advieh, the carrot and walnut was poached in cinnamon, cardamon, black pepper and Orange zest. The sauce is a reduced carrot juice, Dulce de leche, vanilla and cinnamon. Definately the best carrot cake I've had in a while. Sorry for the ****** pic, grandpa was giving me weird looks lol.



This looks immaculate! Thanks for posting and for crediting the recipe. I have a friend in my life that eats carrot cake every day. I am making this for him over the weekend (maybe one for myself too!)


----------



## panda

wood fire really does do something special to pizza crust. i like my pepperoni crisp til the point of almost burnt


----------



## FunkyLuxury

Excuse the presentation and the photo please, this is just an after-work snack I whipped up when I got in the door. 

A kind of... scallop dengaku - seared scallops with a sake-miso zabaione. Worked a ton of air into the zabaione, dressed the scallops and threw them under the broiler quickly. Outside crusted over nicely, inside was rich and custardy.


----------



## Lars

This was great..




Lars


----------



## mc2442

Funny...and glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> This was great..
> 
> View attachment 39605
> 
> 
> Lars


What steak knife is that ?


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> What steak knife is that ?



It's a Gense Old Farmer steak knife..

The meal was cold potato salad with a chicken thigh..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

I made what we in Denmark call Parisian Steak. Minced some of the Finnish beef and made 300g patties. Fried medium and served on toasted dark rye bread with dijonnaise, shallots, capers, pickled beetroot, pickled cucumber, horseradish, and egg yolk. Had a glass of a really nice beer to go with it, namely Tripel Karmeliet.













Lars said:


> It's a Gense Old Farmer steak knife..
> 
> The meal was cold potato salad with a chicken thigh..
> 
> Lars



Lyder fandme godt. Bliver aldrig træt af nye kartofler i kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Lars

Pariserbøf FTW.



DamageInc said:


> Lyder fandme godt. Bliver aldrig træt af nye kartofler i kartoffelsalat.



Hvordan ved du at det ikke var glaskartofler og mayo fra K-salat?

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Pariserbøf FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Hvordan ved du at det ikke var glaskartofler og mayo fra K-salat?
> 
> Lars



I believe in the best of people.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> I believe in the best of people.



 me too - though it often leads to dissapointment..

Lars


----------



## Godslayer

Breakfast of champions Oeufs aux herbes provençales, comté et crème fraîche.


----------



## youkinorn

Lots of sushi lately. Getting better at it and found some good fish to work with. The browner rice is using akasu vinegar. Sorry for the intensely sized photos.





buri nigiri





buri nigiri (leaner cut)





akami nigiri (rice looks mushy here, but it is the same batch as the two above)





tai nigiri and sashimi





even more buri





iwashi nigiri





turnip greens tamagoyaki


----------



## brianh

Cherry smoked gochujang BBQ sauce ribs.


----------



## panda

Brian, make cheerwine BBQ sauce? I miss that stuff.


----------



## brianh

panda said:


> Brian, make cheerwine BBQ sauce? I miss that stuff.




We dont get cheer wine up here, but coincidentally, someone from NC dropped off a case recently and it was first time Ive ever had it. The sweetness must make for a great bbq sauce.


----------



## chinacats

He can't get Cheerwine in NY/NJ

If he can then I'm taking a roadtrip!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Cheer wine huh? No Chit?


----------



## panda

mucho that stuff is made in carolina, how have you not done this before?? its freaking delicious in a bbq


----------



## chinacats

Abso****inglutely!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Word. Im not a soda drinker but Ill try it. I also dont like things too sweet either. If it starts to go that way Ive got a jar of malic acid that will fix that.


----------



## chinacats

Or vinegar...


----------



## brianh

Its basically cherry coke and dr peppers bastid child.


----------



## chinacats

brianh said:


> Its basically cherry coke and dr peppers bastid child.



Yes, with heavy on the cherry flavoring.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Sounds Dreadful.

But I did see a recipe for cheer wine brownies? Looks like the brownie saves the day again. [emoji11]


----------



## chinacats

Sounds like cherry bomb brownies?


----------



## Godslayer

Did a Father's day scoff for my grandpa who just got out of the hospital (2 week visit) he's an old newfoundlander so I remade some Newfoundland classics, roast chicken a la provencal, lemon, onion and herb de Provence jus, poor mans jigs diner with cabbage, turnip, potato and carrot+ a lil corn beef( he really shouldn't be having it) finished off with a play on the jam jam cookie of his childhood, with three filings, Patridge berry and apple jam, creme angalis and an apple couvossier jelly. Served with mollasas creme angalis.


----------



## brianh

One more for the weekend and happy Fathers Day to me. Sorta Neopolitan pizza. Added fresh garlic to the sauce (freezer sauce), sprinkling of fresh parm, Buffalo mozzarella, scratch made dough with 00 flour. 650F in the BGE with raised grid for dome heat.


----------



## panda

That looks freaking delicious


----------



## brianh

panda said:


> That looks freaking delicious



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Xenif

Happy Father's Day to All! Hope some of you are getting knife related gifts and/or treating yourself to new stone or two






Oyster Rockefeller "British Columbia Style". BC Marina's Top Drawer oysters, cream sauce made of BC Morel mushrooms and BC smoked Trout, panko and herb butter crust.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## dwalker

Xenif said:


> Happy Father's Day to All! Hope some of you are getting knife related gifts and/or treating yourself to new stone or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oyster Rockefeller "British Columbia Style". BC Marina's Top Drawer oysters, cream sauce made of BC Morel mushrooms and BC smoked Trout, panko and herb butter crust.


I love raw oysters, but this looks like tha bomb. I want to eat that.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's Butadon (aka pork rice bowl). Roasted pork neck meat that had marinated for three days in misoyaki sauce made of white miso, sake, mirin, sugarwith jasmine rice.


----------



## panda

I spy a Marko &#128526;


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> I spy a Marko &#128526;



You spy right, lefty Marko gyuto in 52100, 247mm blade x 50mm at the heel, my sexiest gyuto.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

OK You win. Thats the best char Sui I've ever seen. How did you cook it? Looks extraordinary. 




DitmasPork said:


> Last night's Butadon (aka pork rice bowl). Roasted pork neck meat that had marinated for three days in misoyaki sauce made of white miso, sake, mirin, sugarwith jasmine rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

It's actually pork misoyaki, similar to char siu but with a different marinade. I had a lot of leftover marinade from making miso butterfish (black cod). It's a good sweet and sticky marinade.

The misoyaki marinade is painfully easy. White miso (shiro miso), sake, mirin, sugar, briefly cooked just until the sugar crystals dissolve. It's not a very aggressive marinade, so I marinaded the pork neck for three days, then roasted for a half hour or so.



Mucho Bocho said:


> OK You win. Thats the best char Sui I've ever seen. How did you cook it? Looks extraordinary.


----------



## panda

What kind of grind did you opt for?


----------



## DitmasPork

Its a lefty geometry, slightly convex. Acquired this in a trade, previous owner thinned it nicely to be even more leftyvery good slicer. Do you have a Marko in the works?



panda said:


> What kind of grind did you opt for?


----------



## panda

I just got mine this week, 240x50 asymmetric convex grind. Differentially hardened 52100.


----------



## DitmasPork

Brilliant! Please post a pic and some observations after you put it through the motions! What kind of handle get? What profile?



panda said:


> I just got mine this week, 240x50 asymmetric convex grind. Differentially hardened 52100.


----------



## panda

look in the post your newest knife thread


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak and Onions. Last night's skillet fried London Broil, spice rub was ground cumin seeds, Korean Chili Powder (gochugaru) and saltmeat salted about an hour before applying the spice rub. Onions, jalapenos and garlic sauteed in pan juices. Meat juices really added a major patina to the Marko (52100 steel).


----------



## Grunt173

DitmasPork said:


> Steak and Onions. Last night's skillet fried London Broil, spice rub was ground cumin seeds, Korean Chili Powder (gochugaru) and saltmeat salted about an hour before applying the spice rub. Onions, jalapenos and garlic sauteed in pan juices. Meat juices really added a major patina to the Marko (52100 steel).



Oh my,does that ever look good.Oh man,I wish that plate was right in front of me.


----------



## Grunt173

Oh to be a fine cook like all of you.The pictures that you present are just out of this world with all these great and delicious dishes.Thanks to all of you for sharing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’ve mastered the quick sauce. Add some great pasta and I’m done


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Wow. I can post pics!

Shrimp and lobster sauce!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’ve been on a WOK kick. 

Chow Mein. 

And fried rice. SPAM fried rice.


----------



## panda

spam fried rice <--hell yeah i'd eat that!!


----------



## niwaki-boy

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 40980
> View attachment 40981
> View attachment 40979
> I’ve been on a WOK kick.
> 
> Chow Mein.
> 
> And fried rice. SPAM fried rice.



Looks tasty ( insert thumbs up emoji here)


----------



## captaincaed

Coleslaw, Kenji style, with Thai ribs marinated in ginger, honey, lemongrass and soy.

And you know, served on Corel because I'm classy AF.


----------



## Xenif

Testing upload feature


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Testing upload featureView attachment 41000



Man that looks great. Is that Okinawan "Rafute"—braised pork belly.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's simple snack of amazing smoked kielbasa with mustard. From the Ukrainian meat market in NYC's East Village.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Man that looks great. Is that Okinawan "Rafute"—braised pork belly.


Similar concept, this is chinese style "dong bor yuk" (東坡肉)


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's vegetarian chili session. Heat from ancho chilies and Korean gochugaru.


----------



## nonoyes

DitmasPork said:


> The misoyaki marinade is painfully easy. White miso (shiro miso), sake, mirin, sugar, briefly cooked just until the sugar crystals dissolve.



I want to make this but the recipes I found online vary widely in the sugar/miso ratio. Sugar scares me but it looks so good. Can you share your recipe?


----------



## DitmasPork

For this batch—1 cup white miso (Shirakiku brand, common Japanese supermarket staple), 1/2 to 3/4 cup sugar, 1/3 cup sake (Gekkeikan brand, made in California, decent quality for drinking and cooking for just $6 a bottle), 1/3 cup mirin (Wan Ja Shan brand, Taiwanese made). All ingredients except miso simmered until sugar dissolves, turn off heat, incorporate miso, cool. This is a good amount of marinade, keeps for at least a week in the fridge—used just half of it for 3 pounds of pork (I used pork neck meat). Taste it—if you like it less sweet, use less sugar, more use more, etc. Marinated pork for three days (over night would suffice), brought to room temperature before baking for a half hour, give or take. When I used it for black cod, I marinated it for four days.

Once you have your marinade, you can always test it on a thin pork chop, adjust accordingly.

Misoyaki butterfish, super popular in Hawai'i since I was a kid.

Initially I looked at recipes from Nobu, Morimoto and a book I hace on Japanese-Hawaiian cookery—now I just wing it.



nonoyes said:


> I want to make this but the recipes I found online vary widely in the sugar/miso ratio. Sugar scares me but it looks so good. Can you share your recipe?


----------



## lerrto

@DitmasPork. It looks delicious man. Like it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Beef tallow.


----------



## DamageInc

boomchakabowwow said:


> Beef tallow.



Whatcha gonna do with it? Popcorn?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> Whatcha gonna do with it? Popcorn?


Flour tortillas tomorrow. I think.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dutch baby baby!


----------



## DitmasPork

"Like" (can't find like button). That looks great, can you remind me what type of beef fat you rendered? Really want to try making this sometime—at the risk of my vegetarian wife mistaking it for ghee. Would love to use it for oil poached fish, maybe even duck confit! Cheers for posting the picture.



boomchakabowwow said:


> Beef tallow.


----------



## 5698k

Mmm, brisket...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> "Like" (can't find like button). That looks great, can you remind me what type of beef fat you rendered? Really want to try making this sometime—at the risk of my vegetarian wife mistaking it for ghee. Would love to use it for oil poached fish, maybe even duck confit! Cheers for posting the picture.




I honestly don’t know. Random fat off a cow. I didn’t see any kidney bits, so it wasn’t from that part of the body. The cow was grass fed. It was time consuming; but the easiest thing. I barely even stirred it. I just watched TV and kept my eye out for the grease fire. 

I’m gonna fry a fish whole tonight. Eat with my tortillas; if they even come out. I’ll fry the fish with the tallow as well.


----------



## DitmasPork

Wow, you're in tallowpalooza dude. A while back I had a salad with a warm bacon fat dressing, suppose tallow would be an interesting fat to use.



boomchakabowwow said:


> I honestly don’t know. Random fat off a cow. I didn’t see any kidney bits, so it wasn’t from that part of the body. The cow was grass fed. It was time consuming; but the easiest thing. I barely even stirred it. I just watched TV and kept my eye out for the grease fire.
> 
> I’m gonna fry a fish whole tonight. Eat with my tortillas; if they even come out. I’ll fry the fish with the tallow as well.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chopped salad supper fixins.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

It worked!


----------



## valgard

Hand chopped brisket and ribs burgers for Canada day.


----------



## Khorax

valgard said:


> Jand chopped brisket and ribs burgers for Canada day.



Happy Canada day! I made chicken wings and corn on the cob with daiquiries. First time my kids ever had corn, they loved it. Even made them virgin daiquiries.


----------



## Badgertooth

youkinorn said:


> Lots of sushi lately. Getting better at it and found some good fish to work with. The browner rice is using akasu vinegar. Sorry for the intensely sized photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buri nigiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buri nigiri (leaner cut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akami nigiri (rice looks mushy here, but it is the same batch as the two above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tai nigiri and sashimi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even more buri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwashi nigiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turnip greens tamagoyaki



I forgot how good this thread is


----------



## Badgertooth

valgard said:


> View attachment 41185
> 
> 
> Hand chopped brisket and ribs burgers for Canada day.



I’d hit that


----------



## captaincaed

valgard said:


> Hand chopped brisket and ribs burgers for Canada day.



This is all I can think of when Canada day shows up.


----------



## DitmasPork

I'm a leg man. Roasted drums and thighs, scored and rubbed with Bell's Seasoning, Korean chili (gochugaru) and salt.


----------



## chinacats

DitmasPork said:


> I'm a leg man. Roasted drums and thighs, scored and rubbed with Bell's Seasoning, Korean chili (gochugaru) and salt.



What is this Bell's Seasoning?


----------



## DitmasPork

It’s a spice blend made of finely ground Rosemary, Oregano, Sage, Ginger, Marjoram, Thyme and Pepper. Comes in a little yellow box with an illustration of a turkey on it—made in Boston, a common, inexpensive supermarket staple in the Northeast. Good with pork, chicken, turkey stuffing. I use it when I’m too lazy to rummage through the spice rack.



chinacats said:


> What is this Bell's Seasoning?


----------



## chinacats

Thanks DP! Guess I'll be able to find it in my local market...always up for trying a new spice blend...especially if it is packaged in a cool tin


----------



## HRC_64

This is a nice food photoraph! (looks tasty too)



DitmasPork said:


> I'm a leg man. Roasted drums and thighs, scored and rubbed with Bell's Seasoning, Korean chili (gochugaru) and salt.


----------



## DitmasPork

No tin—retro packaging, small paper box, ‘bout the size of a plastic tic tac container. Cheap, spice blend for the masses. Think it’s the oldest spice blend sold in the US.



chinacats said:


> Thanks DP! Guess I'll be able to find it in my local market...always up for trying a new spice blend...especially if it is packaged in a cool tin


----------



## chinacats

Bummer about the tin but will definitely give it a shot nonetheless. Only regional spice I've really used is Old Bay and i really enjoy it in the right dish...and it still comes in a tin


----------



## valgard

brisket and rib meat hand chopped burgers in beef fat


----------



## McMan

DitmasPork said:


> It’s a spice blend made of finely ground Rosemary, Oregano, Sage, Ginger, Marjoram, Thyme and Pepper. Comes in a little yellow box with an illustration of a turkey on it—made in Boston, a common, inexpensive supermarket staple in the Northeast. Good with pork, chicken, turkey stuffing. I use it when I’m too lazy to rummage through the spice rack.



Bell's is New England in a box. Good stuff.


----------



## krx927

Whole deboned chicken stuffed with bread and duxelles de champignon stuffing.


----------



## DitmasPork

That looks fantastic! Did you make a sauce or gravy for it? Also, what knife did you debone the bird with?



krx927 said:


> Whole deboned chicken stuffed with bread and duxelles de champignon stuffing.


----------



## krx927

DitmasPork said:


> That looks fantastic! Did you make a sauce or gravy for it? Also, what knife did you debone the bird with?




Sure there was a gravy. Unfortunately I do not have the pic of it finished. I think this one explains how good it was:






The knife was Blazen honesuki.


----------



## DitmasPork

O Canada—Québécois food. Hot chicken sandwich—white bread, shredded roast chicken (seasoned with Old Bay and chili pepper), chicken gravy, buttered peas.


----------



## buffhr

DitmasPork said:


> O Canada—Québécois food. Hot chicken sandwich—white bread, shredded roast chicken (seasoned with Old Bay and chili pepper), chicken gravy, buttered peas.



OMG havent had 1 of these since I left Canada... Need to put it on my short list of things to make now!


----------



## brianh

Want!


----------



## Xenif

We are Canadians and we love our hot chicken sandwhiches 
How about a side of ketchup chips?


----------



## buffhr

Xenif said:


> We are Canadians and we love our hot chicken sandwhiches
> How about a side of ketchup chips?



I would give my first born for a bag of ketchup chips rn... Last time I had my mom ship some over customs seized them and returned them to her...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Sunday dinner. Pork chop, rice with gravy, field peas with snaps, cabbage.


----------



## DitmasPork

Man that looks great, gravy rocks on almost anything! BTW, what're ketchup chips?


Xenif said:


> We are Canadians and we love our hot chicken sandwhiches
> How about a side of ketchup chips?View attachment 41553


----------



## DitmasPork

Love a good pork chop with gravy! Black eyed peas, you must be in the South?



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Sunday dinner. Pork chop, rice with gravy, field peas with snaps, cabbage.
> 
> View attachment 41580


----------



## Migraine

Oh dear I've just come across this thread. I'm sorry but I'm going to splurge. The fings wot I've made:



Spoiler








Mushroom and goats cheese tortellini, red onion stock, pea shoots





Maple burnt onion, shallot puree, slow-cooked egg yolk, wild garlic (foraged with my own fair hands)





Sea bass, jerusalem artichoke puree, beans, roasted garlic, sundried tomatoes, red wine sauce





Rhubarb poached in grenadine (grown by my grandad  ), hibiscus ice cream, salted granola, white chocolate cremeux, blackberry gel





Genoise, voatsiperifery pepper dark chocolate ganache, balsamic strawberry caramel, chocolate glaze, freeze dried strawberries





Black forest entremet: biscuit moulleux?, genoise, cherry compote, white chocolate kirsch mousse, dark chocolate mousse, chocolate glaze 


Also like to make chocolates:







Those are blackcurrant ganache with apple gel in a dark chocolate shell.





First chocolates I ever made! Cherry pate des fruits, orange blossom ganache, dipped in dark chocolate.

And from a few days ago, my very first kimchi!







Sorry about that. There's more but I think that's enough. Also I know the photos aren't amazing but I rely on my crappy phone camera.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roasted Beef Bottom Round, rubbed with Old Bay seasoning. Needed to find a use for leftover chicken gravy and buttered peas.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice meat cookery Ditmas. Chic gravy w beef though?


----------



## Xenif

Turkey gravy FTW !! Just love how Ditmas you squeezed THREE knives into those pictures .... Marko, Sabz whats the other one? ... Sneaky


----------



## DitmasPork

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice meat cookery Ditmas. Chic gravy w beef though?


More resourcefulness, laziness, convenience—I had a pot of already made chicken gravy that needed using. My precedents are Chinese chicken noodle soups garnished with beef. The roast did yield a good amount of au jus, I might use it tonight, just want to buy some horse radish and sour cream to go with.



Xenif said:


> Turkey gravy FTW !! Just love how Ditmas you squeezed THREE knives into those pictures .... Marko, Sabz whats the other one? ... Sneaky


The other one is a Gesshin Uraku petty—feel like I gotta put some knives in since it's KKF. Would've been boring pics when I first started cooking—Wustof, Wustof, Wustof, Dexter.


----------



## minibatataman

Nothing fancy, game night food. Chorizo meatballs, baked them finished off in an adobo tomato sauce, with a quick mint pesto and cotija cheese. Forgot to take pics though sadly of the finished product.

Edit: still can't work the goddamn pic upload system, so here's a link
http://imgur.com/WwcNNbw


----------



## minibatataman

minibatataman said:


> Nothing fancy, game night food. Chorizo meatballs, baked them finished off in an adobo tomato sauce, with a quick mint pesto and cotija cheese. Forgot to take pics though sadly of the finished product.
> 
> Edit: still can't work the goddamn pic upload system, so here's a link
> http://imgur.com/WwcNNbw



Nevermind


----------



## DitmasPork

That looks amazing! Hope you had leftovers—would make killer sandwiches!


minibatataman said:


> Nevermind View attachment 41764


----------



## panda

disregard mucho, chicken gravy is tasty on anything!


----------



## Xenif

Celebrating a knife purchase with some crab dumplings; just like knives, couldnt decide on 150mm or 90mm, so I made both


----------



## minibatataman

DitmasPork said:


> That looks amazing! Hope you had leftovers—would make killer sandwiches!


Lol that's how we had them, quick sandwiches with chips on the side... Absolutely obliterated 
I have a lot of sauce left, however, so I'm probably gonna make some chicken tinga or a Mexican Bolognese or something with it


----------



## panda

Mini, do pork bone potato stew with that left over sauce, add plenty cilantro stems.


----------



## minibatataman

panda said:


> Mini, do pork bone potato stew with that left over sauce, add plenty cilantro stems.


I was thinking of maybe a stew but damn nothing that good.. I really should do that


----------



## DitmasPork

Both crab and dumplings are my faves on the food pyramid! Looks great.


Xenif said:


> Celebrating a knife purchase with some crab dumplings; just like knives, couldnt decide on 150mm or 90mm, so I made bothView attachment 41792
> View attachment 41793
> View attachment 41794
> View attachment 41795
> View attachment 41797


----------



## DamageInc

Grass fed 21 day dry aged Finnish beef.


----------



## tgfencer

Tacos for dinner. Corn tortillas filled with seared tuna, homemade salsa, pickled cucumbers and radishes, garlic and chili sauce mayonnaise sauce. A kale side salad with toasted walnuts and fresh pears from the tree in the yard.


----------



## cleaverpix

DamageInc said:


> Grass fed 21 day dry aged Finnish beef.
> View attachment 41823



and that looks really really good. How did you finish them?


----------



## DamageInc

cleaverpix said:


> and that looks really really good. How did you finish them?


My standard procedure, salt & pepper, sous vide 57c for 90 minutes, sear on hot carbon steel pan until brown, baste with thyme and garlic butter. Works every time. Ever since I discovered this free range Finnish beef, I haven't purchased any American beef, which previously was my go-to.


----------



## cleaverpix

DamageInc said:


> My standard procedure, salt & pepper, sous vide 57c for 90 minutes, sear on hot carbon steel pan until brown, baste with thyme and garlic butter. Works every time. Ever since I discovered this free range Finnish beef, I haven't purchased any American beef, which previously was my go-to.



I haven't tried ones outside of canadian or japanese breed but i always found anything grassfed or free range is usually much better.


----------



## DamageInc

cleaverpix said:


> I haven't tried ones outside of canadian or japanese breed but i always found anything grassfed or free range is usually much better.


The most expensive cut my butcher has is the 21 day dry aged free range grass fed Finnish wagyu ribeye. Might be the best steak I've ever made at home. Not as heavily marbled as A5, but the taste just puts it on another level.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Classy Sebastian.


----------



## Xenif

First of the season Wild Sockeye from BC; Salmon Paupiette/Sage butter/Cauliflower Puree 
Who ever said sink bridge is only for stones !?


----------



## deleon

Ribs!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

Man those look great! What kinda rub/marinade do you got going there? 



deleon said:


> Ribs!!!
> 
> View attachment 42050


----------



## deleon

DitmasPork said:


> Man those look great! What kinda rub/marinade do you got going there?


Those were done with Mad Hunky Sweet Hot rub and finished with a home made peach glaze.


----------



## ptolemy

My friend brought her 18" non-stick aluminum paella pan and wanted me to try it. it's pretty thick, prob 5mm and I used it on my large burger. Only had to go do medium and it actually worked out very well. No burn, good soccarat. Much easier cleanup. Not sure if I am a convert yet, but def interesting.


----------



## youkinorn

shimesaba!


----------



## Xenif

youkinorn said:


> shimesaba!
> 
> View attachment 42135
> 
> View attachment 42136


Craving to eat sushi now


----------



## valgard

Rib meat on a rice bowl with an egg fried in pork fat.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Koji rubbed tomahawk ribeye steak and ZK custom 52100 chef knife [emoji380] thanks to @jknifeimports for the regrind/polish, @schroederknifeworks for the rehandle, @bobkramerknives for allowing your design to be used by Zwilling [emoji120] 
I seasoned with salt & pepper then basted with rendered lard, and pan-seared in my largest Lodge CI skillet (its fk’n HUGE the cutting board is 16”x22”). I shoulda let it come up to temp a bit longer as I wish it was cooked just a bit more… maybe it’s time to get into sous-vide


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Koji rubbed double bone-in pork chop sliced with Takamura Uchigumo Sujihiki 
Turned out delicious simply seasoned with salt & pepper and pan-seared in Demeyere Atlantis/ProLine frypan, although the koji was removed I think it helped make a nice crust!


----------



## nakneker

Dang, that bone in Ribeye is making me hungry, among other things.


----------



## DamageInc

Being a fat lazy bastard, I made fried chicken in my pyjamas and ate it on the couch while watching Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy for the tenth time.


----------



## ptolemy

I had some boneless chicken thighs, and I decided to make a semi jerk chicken. Salted and added jerk spice blend. Mixed it well, dipped in flower and fried it. Then removed it, added onions cooked for 20 min with a bit of water (to loosen up the fond), once it evaporated, I added chicken stock and chicken back and let it slowly cook for 30 min. Then removed lid and reduced sauce and reasoned and added sour cream at the end. I had some french baguette left over.. oh my!


----------



## DitmasPork

Looks great! That's essentially a Buta-don (豚丼). Love how you've added just a hint of jalapeño.



valgard said:


> Rib meat on a rice bowl with an egg fried in pork fat.


----------



## Lars

Chopped steak, with sautéed potatoes and salad.

Lars


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made street tacos tonight. Lengua! Used my homemade red chili sauce to dress the meat.


----------



## Xenif

A lot of talk about CCK, time for some Cantonese cooking! 



This is called 梅菜扣肉 , basically its a pork belly (skin on) confit with preserved mustard greens. It is the most popular way pork belly is served in Canton area.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

^^nice. I grew up eating that. 

(I’m about to CCK some garden tomatos.


----------



## parbaked

I grew up in Hong Kong and we ate this a lot.
So good.....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

A simple pasta sauce made from garden tomatoes!


----------



## ptolemy

Truffle butter, lemon and garlic, salt, pepper mixed and then rubbed under chicken skin. outside, just salt.


----------



## bahamaroot

Love me some rotisserie chicken!


----------



## Xenif

Hawaiian Sweet Potato (Uala) / Okinawa sweet potato. My favorite breed of sweet potatoes.


----------



## Nemo

Wow, I haven't seen any which are so purple inside. They look amazing. How do they taste Compared to white or gold sweet potato? Sweet potato is sometimes said to be the secret behind Okinawan longjevity but I'm not sure how evidence based this assertion is.


----------



## brianh

Annual cookout at work. 

Smoked St. Louis ribs, wrapped until tender. When it was showtime, I sauced and caramelized the ribs in a hot kettle grill. 

Whole packer briskets smoked, sliced, and trays reheated in hot kettle grill. 

Grilled corn tossed with garlic chive butter.


----------



## Xenif

Nemo said:


> Wow, I haven't seen any which are so purple inside. They look amazing. How do they taste Compared to white or gold sweet potato? Sweet potato is sometimes said to be the secret behind Okinawan longjevity but I'm not sure how evidence based this assertion is.


They are super creamy and smooth, very very sweet, so sweet I just steam them. If you roast them they taste like candy!


----------



## panda

okinawan potatoes are the best tasting potatoes, if you ever see them, be sure to snatch it up!! they're hella wholesome and sweet and just pure deliciousness. i like them roasted plain with just salt, no other toppings necessary.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hatch chiles are in da house (went with 50/50 heritage Big Jim & XX) ... hot smoked on BGE, pealed and used for a Southwest style green chile sauce then used in slow/low cooked pork shoulder stew - added some steamed white cauliflower to make it super healthy! In fairness the cauliflower really worked in the stew ...

















Also grilled some spatchcocked cornish hens with carrots and haricot vert/mushroom medley ... going to start playing with some other birds picked up some guinea fowl, pigeon and pheasant if anyone has ideas.






Been roasting cauliflower as my better half decided she wanted more veggies in the evening ... and I love that blu skillet pan for eveything seared/roasted.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Random stuff from the fridge hot plate dinner tonight. No shame here, used a leftover potsticker sauce from freezer potstickers and everything. Gained a love for Madeira from reading James Peterson, so now it goes into any stewed/ braised dish I make in order to hit that nice sweet note. Smoked chicken paired well with smoked red pepper dip which added some red notes to the noodles.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## Xenif

bkultra said:


> View attachment 43151
> View attachment 43150


Damn I feel like steak now


----------



## bkultra

It's a 3lb prime tomahawk, just stating to reverse sear...


----------



## DamageInc

Had family over for a birthday and I cooked soy sauce glazed duck, teriyaki chicken thighs, mango watercress salad, and fried rice. Forgot to take pics but it was pretty good.

I also made two pizzas.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Yummy Damage .... now I can't stop thinking about damn pizza!


----------



## nonoyes

DamageInc said:


> Had family over for a birthday and I cooked soy sauce glazed duck, teriyaki chicken thighs, mango watercress salad, and fried rice. Forgot to take pics but it was pretty good.
> 
> I also made two pizzas.
> 
> View attachment 43197
> View attachment 43198


Wow. Do you bake the pizza directly on the oven rack? Or is that just being kept warn?

I have a rather underwhelming oven and was just thinking about pizza today. Yours looks great.


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks for the compliments.

After cooking the pizza, I transfer it to a wire rack to cool. Helps the bottom stay crisp and not go soggy. I bake on a pizza stone and in a cast iron skillet so I can make two at a time. You can get great results even if your oven isn't great by making your pizza in a hot skillet that you transfer to the oven.


----------



## Ryndunk

Schezwan spiced bbq country ribs


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> It's a 3lb prime tomahawk, just stating to reverse sear...
> 
> View attachment 43153


i'll trade you a case of jai alai


----------



## nonoyes

DamageInc said:


> You can get great results even if your oven isn't great by making your pizza in a hot skillet that you transfer to the oven.



I made a pizza recently on an upside down cast iron skillet. I felt lucky to get the size and aim right, and it was even my best-shaped crust to date. BUT the toppings cooked before crust was done. Will try the par-fry and transfer trick next time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DamageInc

nonoyes said:


> I made a pizza recently on an upside down cast iron skillet. I felt lucky to get the size and aim right, and it was even my best-shaped crust to date. BUT the toppings cooked before crust was done. Will try the par-fry and transfer trick next time. Thanks for sharing!


What I do is I heat the skillet on the stove and put the dough straight in. The dough cooks while I put on the sauce, cheese, and other toppings. Then I give it maybe 1-2 minutes more on the stove before I transfer to my oven, which is on the highest heat possible. Then after 8 minutes or so, it comes out and onto a wire rack to rest.

I use Bruno Albouze pizza dough recipe and I always make it a day or two in advance. Makes for better crust.


----------



## Xenif

nonoyes said:


> I made a pizza recently on an upside down cast iron skillet. I felt lucky to get the size and aim right, and it was even my best-shaped crust to date. BUT the toppings cooked before crust was done. Will try the par-fry and transfer trick next time. Thanks for sharing!



Did you preheat your skillet? I have been using the same method for almost 10 years with good results, it works best if you preheat your skillet to as hot (i do it on the stove, on max) as possible before turnig upside down and placing it in a preheated oven, use broil to cook the surface while your crust gets cooked by the cast iron. Also works best with thin thin crust, if using fresh mozzarella make sure to drain or use a towel to dry the cheese before using or you will get a wet mess on top. Preheat your tomato/pizza sauce.

Did I miss any tips guys?

Damage is spot on for the dough.


----------



## DamageInc

Another tip is if you want fresh basil on your pizza, layer it under the cheese, not on top, unless you want it to burn.


----------



## nonoyes

Xenif said:


> Did you preheat your skillet?



Not really, and good catch. I let it heat up in the oven but threw in the pizza as soon as the pre-heating light went off.



DamageInc said:


> Another tip is if you want fresh basil on your pizza, layer it under the cheese, not on top, unless you want it to burn.



I did that! Fortunately my young daughter was very patient picking off all the blackened leaves while the pizza cooled.

I'll look at Bruno's recipe. I always look a new one up when making pizza then forget it. Can never remember the yeast ratio. But I always end up with a basic, slow-fermenting dough.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Coarse ground (by me at home) beef rib fingers, sirloin and chuck; bacon; mayo; iceberg lettuce; tomato; garlic dill pickle; 5 Y.O. cheddar; red onion; free range egg [emoji505] I feel kinda ashamed to admit but I cheated a got some multigrain ultra-thin bagel for the bun lol


----------



## panda

what the hell is a multigrain thin bagel? is that even food? the rest of it sounds/looks great though!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

panda said:


> what the hell is a multigrain thin bagel? is that even food? the rest of it sounds/looks great though!!


It’s like a bun/bagel but thinner, therefore more surface area relative to volume, so there’s nowhere for the good flavors of the burger itself to hide lol


----------



## Grunt173

You can make my burger anytime.


----------



## Jon-cal

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 43260
> 
> View attachment 43261
> 
> View attachment 43262
> 
> 
> Coarse ground (by me at home) beef rib fingers, sirloin and chuck; bacon; mayo; iceberg lettuce; tomato; garlic dill pickle; 5 Y.O. cheddar; red onion; free range egg [emoji505] I feel kinda ashamed to admit but I cheated a got some multigrain ultra-thin bagel for the bun lol



That’s a solid looking burger. Nice counters too


----------



## Jon-cal

This thread always makes me hungry haha


----------



## larrybard

Looks, and ingredients sound, great (though not so sure of bagel). But how in the world, as a practical matter, can you actually eat it? I can't imagine anyone with a big enough mouth to bite off a vertical cross section.


----------



## HRC_64

Needs a yardstick for scale...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

larrybard said:


> Looks, and ingredients sound, great (though not so sure of bagel). But how in the world, as a practical matter, can you actually eat it? I can't imagine anyone with a big enough mouth to bite off a vertical cross section.



The bagel was sorta a last minute idea as I totally dropped the ball with getting/making buns. If I recall the burger was abkit 4” when held, and yes I couldn’t eat it in an entire bite… I sorta had to eat at an angle from the bottom and then top


----------



## Xenif

Lobster in butter/sage/lobster broth and Lobster Bisque. My lobster had lobster for dinner.
Gotta love Canadian Lobster prices [emoji173]


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Hatch NM green chili!
Plus chicken plus a bag of dried hominy from Rancho Gordo = Posole!


----------



## Grunt173

boomchakabowwow said:


> Hatch NM green chili!
> Plus chicken plus a bag of dried hominy from Rancho Gordo = Posole!


Doesn't look like there is enough on that plate for me. That looks just to good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Found some good looking mackerel at the market! Here's last night's supper.

Saba Shioyaki—Grilled Salted Mackerel with "Old Godmother" (Lao Gan Ma) Chili Oil Spaghetti and Bok Choy. Mackerel filleted, pin bones removed, rinsed in sake, salted, cooked.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Good lord Ditmas! That looks amazing.


----------



## McMan

That does look good! You'll have good eyesight for the week, too 
What's the middle knife?


----------



## Gjackson98

Late dinner on a Wednesday


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Man ... looks YUMMY! Love me some rack O'lamb / domestic? fillet looks big ... Classic (simon & garfunkel) marinade? Thx for the pic!


----------



## Gjackson98

MontezumaBoy said:


> Man ... looks YUMMY! Love me some rack O'lamb / domestic? fillet looks big ... Classic (simon & garfunkel) marinade? Thx for the pic!



Thank you for the kind words! It was dinner for 2 and some leftovers for lunch! It’s marinade by some simple seasonings like thyme and rosemary.


----------



## DitmasPork

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 43260
> 
> View attachment 43261
> 
> View attachment 43262
> 
> 
> Coarse ground (by me at home) beef rib fingers, sirloin and chuck; bacon; mayo; iceberg lettuce; tomato; garlic dill pickle; 5 Y.O. cheddar; red onion; free range egg [emoji505] I feel kinda ashamed to admit but I cheated a got some multigrain ultra-thin bagel for the bun lol



My god, what a posh looking kitchen corner—love the meat grinder! Whattya use the little wooden mortar and pestle for? ...hard to focus on the sandwich.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Good lord Ditmas! That looks amazing.



Cheers! My wife’s a recovering vegetarian just getting back into fish, thankfully she’s into mackerel.


----------



## DitmasPork

McMan said:


> That does look good! You'll have good eyesight for the week, too
> What's the middle knife?


Cheers! Middle knife is a lefty Marko, KS profile, 52100, 248mm gyuto. My eyesight has been terrible, hope it helps.


----------



## rickbern

Ditmas, where do you get your fish? I either go to Eataly and can’t afford it or the Vietnamese fish guy on grand and Allen in Chinatown. I got some Spanish mackerel last week and it was pretty good, four bucks a pound for whole fish. At Eataly it was twelve.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I HATE following some of you guys and your awesome food. Just a home cook here. 

Beef stew with hatch green chili. Used sweet potatoes instead to add some sweetness. 

.


----------



## Jon-cal

Sous vide brisket. It turned out a little too salty and corned beef-like but not bad. Very soft


----------



## DamageInc

Ham and potato soup.






It was delicious.


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Ditmas, where do you get your fish? I either go to Eataly and can’t afford it or the Vietnamese fish guy on grand and Allen in Chinatown. I got some Spanish mackerel last week and it was pretty good, four bucks a pound for whole fish. At Eataly it was twelve.



These are from the biggish Chinese supermarket on the corner of Pike and East Broadway—one of the better fish counters, indoors protected from flies and scorching summer heat. Sourcing seafood in Manhattan Chinatown is sometimes hit or miss—hits have been wonderfully priced, good looking black cod (sablefish), local stripped bass and blues, flounders, snails and mussels, etc. Misses are the awful fish mongers that consistently carry seafood I wouldn’t feed my cat. On occasion I’ve gone put looking for fish to cook—only to return with pork or beef short ribs ‘cause it looked better. I also check out the two facing fish mongers, on opposite corners at Grand and Chrystie streets, as well as the Grand and Allen spot. Other seafood haunts for me are either of Brooklyn’s two Chinatowns. I never buy fresh tuna in Chinatown, most of it is treated with carbon monoxide. Love visiting Eataly, but have never bought anything there, a bit out of my price comfort zone.


----------



## retfr8flyr

Just the 2 of us, so a single rack of BB Ribs on my Big Joe.


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 43473
> I HATE following some of you guys and your awesome food. Just a home cook here.
> 
> Beef stew with hatch green chili. Used sweet potatoes instead to add some sweetness.
> 
> .


i'd eat the hell out of that!!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DitmasPork said:


> My god, what a posh looking kitchen corner—love the meat grinder! Whattya use the little wooden mortar and pestle for? ...hard to focus on the sandwich.



Thanks, the mortar/pestle is olivewood Burl, also got some matching serving/cheese boards 








I mostly use it for small things that aren’t inordinately hard such as as ghost peppers, mostly because the large granite one would be overkill.

I think it looks pretty nice so keep it on my counter, small size is not really a space issue either


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Quick pics. 

Made my first Shakshuka! Depleted some garden tomatoes, and eggs.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Forgot the pics.


----------



## rickbern

DitmasPork said:


> These are from the biggish Chinese supermarket on the corner of Pike and East Broadway—one of the better fish counters, indoors protected from flies and scorching summer heat. Sourcing seafood in Manhattan Chinatown is sometimes hit or miss—hits have been wonderfully priced, good looking black cod (sablefish), local stripped bass and blues, flounders, snails and mussels, etc. Misses are the awful fish mongers that consistently carry seafood I wouldn’t feed my cat. On occasion I’ve gone put looking for fish to cook—only to return with pork or beef short ribs ‘cause it looked better. I also check out the two facing fish mongers, on opposite corners at Grand and Chrystie streets, as well as the Grand and Allen spot. Other seafood haunts for me are either of Brooklyn’s two Chinatowns. I never buy fresh tuna in Chinatown, most of it is treated with carbon monoxide. Love visiting Eataly, but have never bought anything there, a bit out of my price comfort zone.


Thanks for the info. I stick to the guys on the south side of grand. Never been in the supermarket on pike, I’ll definitely check that out. Bought a half dozen fresh sardines at eataly tonight, a bit expensive but I was only cooking for two. Chinatown is not a hotbed of fresh sardines unfortunately.


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Thanks for the info. I stick to the guys on the south side of grand. Never been in the supermarket on pike, I’ll definitely check that out. Bought a half dozen fresh sardines at eataly tonight, a bit expensive but I was only cooking for two. Chinatown is not a hotbed of fresh sardines unfortunately.



These alligator shoes were next to the black cod in chinatown a while back.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> These alligator shoes were next to the black cod in chinatown a while back.


I can't think of anything to make using these ... Perhaps a giant "Phoenix Claw" ...
Please share with us some gator claw recipes ?


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> I can't think of anything to make using these ... Perhaps a giant "Phoenix Claw" ...
> Please share with us some gator claw recipes ?



I’ve never bought or cooked with them. Do you know if Jon has posted a video on how to use a deba for alligator claw butchery? The gator might kill my deba.


----------



## DamageInc

More bread.


----------



## Jon-cal

DamageInc said:


> More bread.
> 
> View attachment 43536



Looks good! I make something similar looking occasionally. Dutch oven?


----------



## DamageInc

Yeah, a Staub dutch oven.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tomato and mushroom risotto tonight.


----------



## krx927

Golaz and polenta - beef/onion stew with polenta


----------



## kevin

krx927 said:


> Golaz and polenta - beef/onion stew with polenta


I could use some of that right now


----------



## DamageInc

Udon with braised soy sauce pork belly and cabbage.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My first successful attempt. Last night was a good night.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roast Hoisin Pork Neck Meat and Lotus Root Manapua (aka Charsiu Bao). This batch done "lazy ass style," using pre-made buttermilk biscuit dough from a cardboard tube. Quite happy with how they turned out, blanched lotus root giving a nice textural crunch—filling bound with arrowroot starch, seasoned with oyster sauce, bird's eye chili, scallions, shoyu, etc.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Ditmas! You’re at risk of winning the internet. That is ridiculously cool!


----------



## Xenif

Ditmas thats some good buns! Really liking the lotus root idea.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Ditmas! You’re at risk of winning the internet. That is ridiculously cool!


Cheers! Gotta say that pre-made dough makes all a lot faster, quick enough for a weeknight project. Charsiu bao dough is typically on the sweet side, I’m really digging the more savory buttermilk biscuit dough—it contrasts the sweetish filling nicely.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Ditmas thats some good buns! Really liking the lotus root idea.


Cheers! Lotus Root worked out well, happened to have some in the ‘fridge. Next I really want to try a Japanese style spicy tuna (canned) bun filling.


----------



## erickso1

I have got to find some of that pork neck. It looks like the perfect cut for char sui. Looks amazing.


----------



## DitmasPork

erickso1 said:


> I have got to find some of that pork neck. It looks like the perfect cut for char sui. Looks amazing.


 I’ve made char siu from pork neck a bunch of times—it’s flavorful and decently marbled; because it’s a working muscle, the meat is relatively dense, slightly chewy (in a good way). A very economical cut to use—versatile, one of my faves. Only drawback for me is it’s not as fatty as I like.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> I’ve made char siu from pork neck a bunch of times—it’s flavorful and decently marbled; because it’s a working muscle, the meat is relatively dense, slightly chewy (in a good way). A very economical cut to use—versatile, one of my faves. Only drawback for me is it’s not as fatty as I like.


Traditionally, cha siu is made of the piece of meat behind the neck down to the shoulder, I think its actually a few peices of muscles together. I've found that a lot of markets sell "cha siu meat" actually is a hip muscle. 
Another thing I have found is people tend to like to use honey, but in fact many old school shops dont use honey, they use malt sugar.
Many old school recipes I see "Nam Yu", which is a fermented red soybean curd, which is part of the marinade, presumably thats what gave the maroon-redish-brown colour.
Old school cha siu is also cut diffrent, largers diagonally cut peices meant to cut thru some of that connective tissue.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

1st time using my brand new pressure cooker!


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Traditionally, cha siu is made of the piece of meat behind the neck down to the shoulder, I think its actually a few peices of muscles together. I've found that a lot of markets sell "cha siu meat" actually is a hip muscle.
> Another thing I have found is people tend to like to use honey, but in fact many old school shops dont use honey, they use malt sugar.
> Many old school recipes I see "Nam Yu", which is a fermented red soybean curd, which is part of the marinade, presumably thats what gave the maroon-redish-brown colour.
> Old school cha siu is also cut diffrent, largers diagonally cut peices meant to cut thru some of that connective tissue.



I love red fermented bean curd! It's a kick-ass umami booster, with a bit of funkiness to it.

IMHO the word 'traditionally' is a little tricky with regards to char siu. Depends on the region and type, there's a vast range of preparations for this ancient dish. Char siu that I've eaten have been made from pork neck meat, belly, loin, shoulder and butt—pig tail char siu is awesome. In Hawai'i char siu expanded to include turkey, wild boar, goat, etc.

I’ve also had a char siu that was sous vide.

Chinese renditions can taste quite different, depending on if it’s made Cantonese style versus Taiwanese, Singaporean, Hakka, Williamsburg (Brooklyn), etc. The most prevalent in the US is Cantonese char siu.

Regarding ingredients—a maltose dip is common with commercial/restaurant char siu, giving a wonderful glossy, sticky finish to the meat. For large-scale production, usage of maltose probably influenced by the fact that it's much cheaper, more economical than honey. Ketchup's an occasional ingredient, arguably no less traditional in Chinese cookery than tempura (originally a Portuguese dish) or curry is to Japanese cuisine.

My Hawai'i family and other Chinese cooks I know, often adapted to whatever’s available to make char siu. Shaoxing wine was pricey and hard to fine, Spanish Dry Sherry was a common substitute.

Char siu is a popular dish throughout Asia/SE Asia. The Thai riff on it called "_mu daeng_" is wonderful, looks like the Chinese version, but typically has a distinctive taste, flavored by common regional ingredients.


----------



## Xenif

Slow Roast Pork Belly "Cha Siu" , maple syrup and bbq sauce glazed onions, velveeta and applewood cheddar cheese, served Japanese Sando style. For here and to go.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Slow Roast Pork Belly "Cha Siu" , maple syrup and bbq sauce glazed onions, velveeta and applewood cheddar cheese, served Japanese Sando style. For here and to go.View attachment 43673
> View attachment 43674



Looks great, the combo of pork belly and maple syrup got me hungry! What's 'Sando style'?


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Looks great, the combo of pork belly and maple syrup got me hungry! What's 'Sando style'?


Thats what em young cool kids call a Japanese style sandwhich these days ... A Sando [emoji41] [emoji14]


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made Pho Ga!


----------



## Jon-cal

boomchakabowwow said:


> I made Pho Ga!



Looks great! I was kind of following the instant pot thread. Assuming you used it? How did it work out?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jon-cal said:


> Looks great! I was kind of following the instant pot thread. Assuming you used it? How did it work out?


So easy. It came out simple. I cooked it last night and chilled it. Took out all the fat. Very lean and no MSG.


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 43663
> 1st time using my brand new pressure cooker!


brownchickenbrowncow, chix noodle soup is one of my favorite foods!


----------



## DitmasPork

Roast Chicken with Charred Limes, Garlic, Epazote Leaves and Jalapeños. Pretty self-explanatory, no recipe needed—just chicken and stuff thrown into a baking dish.

Awesome part is alternating between eating chicken with the soft roasted garlic, sour lime pulp, jalapeño and crispy epazote leaves.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I wish I could smell that! Damn.


----------



## nonoyes

DitmasPork said:


> Roast Chicken with Charred Limes, Garlic, Epazote Leaves and Jalapeños. Pretty self-explanatory, no recipe needed—just chicken and stuff thrown into a baking dish.
> 
> Awesome part is alternating between eating chicken with the soft roasted garlic, sour lime pulp, jalapeño and crispy epazote leaves.


I love the many complicated, beautiful and labor-intensive dishes on this thread, but so much appreciate the simple, hearty stuff, too. (Ok, I have the hardest time figuring out when a chicken leg quarter is done but in theory it's simple.)

Pretty knife, too. What is it if I may ask?So clean and shiny and...wet! I see a photo like that and I think...must get stainless....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I think a chicken leg is cooked thru if the drumstick is really loose and jiggly in the joint. 

Or use a thermometer


----------



## DitmasPork

nonoyes said:


> I love the many complicated, beautiful and labor-intensive dishes on this thread, but so much appreciate the simple, hearty stuff, too. (Ok, I have the hardest time figuring out when a chicken leg quarter is done but in theory it's simple.)
> 
> Pretty knife, too. What is it if I may ask?So clean and shiny and...wet! I see a photo like that and I think...must get stainless....



The gyuto is a 210 Tanaka, Ginsanko, ebony handle w/ brass ferrule. I normally use my 240 carbons, but grab this when I want something smaller, and feeling lazy.

Roasts are some of the simplest, most satisfying for me to eat and cook. I do love complex, technically challenging dishes, but I'll always lick my chops for a rack of ribs, pork shoulder, fried or roasted chicken.

A roasted chicken is so unfussy, it needs no garnishes—the smell of sizzling schmaltz is intoxicating to me (though not to my vegetarian wife). I've tried many roasting methods—i.e. low and slow; low followed by brief high heat and vice versa; high and fast—I just do it 357-400 until they look done. Note: My wonky gas oven runs on the hot side, and I don't have a thermometer.


----------



## krx927

nonoyes said:


> I love the many complicated, beautiful and labor-intensive dishes on this thread, but so much appreciate the simple, hearty stuff, too. ....




I am the same way. Nothing beats the hearty stuff.

Chanfana - Portuguese Goat and Red Wine Casserole


----------



## gstriftos

boomchakabowwow said:


> I think a chicken leg is cooked thru if the drumstick is really loose and jiggly in the joint.
> 
> Or use a thermometer


The only time I have managed to cook a chicken leg correctly is deboned. 
Now I come to think of it, only wings I can manage correctly bone in.


----------



## DitmasPork

Getting into the dumpling groove. Momos—Tibetan/Nepali/Sikkimese dumplings with pork, flowering garlic chives, watercress + Uyghur/Xinjiang sour, hot, mala flavor sauce. I'm a bit of a dumpling making novice—eaten many, but make them infrequently—finger coordination and dexterity a lot to be desired. Frugal food, a pound and a half of pork mince yielded about 24 (give or take) dumplings.


----------



## RonB

They look great. I might try this using smoked pulled pork.


----------



## DitmasPork

RonB said:


> They look great. I might try this using smoked pulled pork.



Great idea—smoked pulled pork is good in everything. Would you do a bbq type of sauce?


----------



## panda

carolina vinegar bbq sauce for dipping?


----------



## RonB

DitmasPork said:


> Great idea—smoked pulled pork is good in everything. Would you do a bbq type of sauce?



I am partial to Eastern Carolina vinegar based sauce for pulled pork.


----------



## Paraffin

Those dumplings look great. I've got the basics down, but you're much better at wrapping than I am. I need to up my dumpling game.

Are you making the dough from scratch, or buying pre-made?


----------



## DitmasPork

RonB said:


> I am partial to Eastern Carolina vinegar based sauce for pulled pork.


Getting real hungry, I visited Durham, NC last year—looove pulled pork!


----------



## DitmasPork

Paraffin said:


> Those dumplings look great. I've got the basics down, but you're much better at wrapping than I am. I need to up my dumpling game.
> 
> Are you making the dough from scratch, or buying pre-made?



These are store bought—one of the advantages of being near a Chinatown is that the pre-made wrappers are pretty fresh. I've made wrappers from scratch, but it becomes much more of a project, impractical for a weeknight meal (unless one's a dumpling maestro, which I'm not).


----------



## Xenif

RonB said:


> They look great. I might try this using smoked pulled pork.


Ive done it, but deep fried, served with a side of jalapeno and horseradhish Infused sourcream.


----------



## RonB

Xenif said:


> Ive done it, but deep fried, served with a side of jalapeno and horseradhish Infused sourcream.



Deep fried sounds super. Or maybe use won ton wrappers - I know the local grocery store carries them. And add some sauteed onions and freshly grated cheese - maybe pepperjack. Or use smoked and pulled chuck roast - I love that stuff.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Ive done it, but deep fried, served with a side of jalapeno and horseradhish Infused sourcream.



Making me think of St. Louis style fried raviolis, but stuffed with smoked pulled pork—East Carolina vinegar sauce replacing the usual marinara. Will do a kickstarter to fund a food truck and cheap line of knives to sell to kkf people.


----------



## Danzo

Made some shime-saba tonight.


----------



## DitmasPork

Danzo said:


> Made some shime-saba tonight.
> View attachment 44002



Nice! One of my favorite fish to eat—beautiful gyuto


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Humble Peru inspired Anticucho. Grilled beef heart.


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> Humble Peru inspired Anticucho. Grilled beef heart.


Oh man I love beef hearts, fwiw, great if you super thin slice and korean bbq marinade


----------



## DitmasPork

Fish wrapped in Root Beer Plant Leaves—with epazote leaves, lime, and a paste made from garlic, aji amarillo pepper, smoked paprika, gochugaru (Korean chili), cumino, lime juice, olive oil, salt. Root Beer Plant Leaves—aka Hoja Santa—kinda has a anise/licorice-like taste.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Made pizza and did it on a preheated CI griddle for the first time instead of the stone as per usual




I think I had preheated the griddle too hot as the bottom of the crust burnt lol… I’ll have to go back and see if I can find Damage’s post, seems the metal transfers heat far more efficiently than the stone


----------



## DamageInc

Yup. You can more easily burn your crust when making the pizza in a pan. The trick is finding the sweet spot for heat. Still better than a stone in my opinion. Trial and error.


----------



## DamageInc

First time ever making brisket. Turned out nicely.


----------



## Jon-cal

DamageInc said:


> First time ever making brisket. Turned out nicely.



That looks great. How’d you make it?


----------



## Jon-cal

Ropa vieja!


----------



## DamageInc

Jon-cal said:


> That looks great. How’d you make it?


Chefsteps recipe. 6 day brine, 24 hour sous vide at 68c, then rub and 2 hours in the oven at low temp to set the crust.


----------



## Jon-cal

DamageInc said:


> Chefsteps recipe. 6 day brine, 24 hour sous vide at 68c, then rub and 2 hours in the oven at low temp to set the crust.



Will have to give that a try. The one I did recently was sous vide 147F for 48hrs followed by 2 hrs in the oven. It was pretty good but yours looks a bit more like brisket is supposed to look haha


----------



## DamageInc

Jon-cal said:


> Will have to give that a try. The one I did recently was sous vide 147F for 48hrs followed by 2 hrs in the oven. It was pretty good but yours looks a bit more like brisket is supposed to look haha


Got a few tips regarding the chefsteps recipe. The rub measurements they provide is enough for around one million briskets. I used maybe around 15% of it. And also, there is too much salt in the rub. The brisket was brined, and the salt amount in the rub is excessive, so ease it off by 50%.


----------



## Jon-cal

DamageInc said:


> Got a few tips regarding the chefsteps recipe. The rub measurements they provide is enough for around one million briskets. I used maybe around 15% of it. And also, there is too much salt in the rub. The brisket was brined, and the salt amount in the rub is excessive, so ease it off by 50%.



Thanks. Yeah I think that’s where mine went a little wrong. I just used a pre-made rub and it was pretty salty, especially for sous vide


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Recognize this veg?

Bittermelon!

Dinner tonight was a celebration of Cantonese comfort food.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Recognize this veg?
> 
> Bittermelon!
> 
> Dinner tonight was a celebration of Cantonese comfort food.



Love bitter melon, my fav is stuffed with minced pork and steamed. Wonderful post, got me thinking of what my own Chinese comfort food list might entail—bitter melon would make my top five, along with jook, kau yuk, salt fish & chicken fried rice, trotters simmered in black vinegar.

You’ve inspired me to buy some bitter melon my next time shopping!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Love bitter melon, my fav is stuffed with minced pork and steamed. Wonderful post, got me thinking of what my own Chinese comfort food list might entail—bitter melon would make my top five, along with jook, kau yuk, salt fish & chicken fried rice, trotters simmered in black vinegar.
> 
> You’ve inspired me to buy some bitter melon my next time shopping!


DIY shrimp w scrambled eggs eludes me.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> DIY shrimp w scrambled eggs eludes me.


Have you ever cooked with the Indian/Pakistani bitter melon? Smaller, darker green, more winkled, spiky looking—Pakistanis often cook it with the seeds, much more bitter.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chinese Pulled Pork—Master Sauce simmered Pork Shoulder (half). Wife (vegetarian) is away, so wanted something to leave me a lot of porky leftovers, this cooked in a master sauce originally made for Cantonese beef tendons a while back—poaching liquid has shoyu, shaoxing rice wine, water, sugar, ginger, garlic, cinnamon, five spice, scallions, chilies, star anise, cumin seeds. 

Had a killer pulled pork sandwich last night, with coleslaw (wife hates mayonnaise).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Have you ever cooked with the Indian/Pakistani bitter melon? Smaller, darker green, more winkled, spiky looking—Pakistanis often cook it with the seeds, much more bitter.


I have. Easy to find them now. 

I like the bigger ones better.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Chinese Pulled Pork—Master Sauce simmered Pork Shoulder (half). Wife (vegetarian) is away, so wanted something to leave me a lot of porky leftovers, this cooked in a master sauce originally made for Cantonese beef tendons a while back—poaching liquid has shoyu, shaoxing rice wine, water, sugar, ginger, garlic, cinnamon, five spice, scallions, chilies, star anise, cumin seeds.
> 
> Had a killer pulled pork sandwich last night, with coleslaw (wife hates mayonnaise).


Oh man. I would love that Taiwanese style. In those steamed buns with pickled veg and crushed peanuts! Wow!!!


----------



## erickso1

What is a master sauce? Looks fantastic.


----------



## DitmasPork

erickso1 said:


> What is a master sauce? Looks fantastic.


It's a shoyu, stock and spice concoction for poaching, etc.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_stock


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's riff on the Philadelphian Roast Pork sandwich. Used pulled pork from the master sauce simmered shoulder; broccoli rabe blanched, dressed with olive oil; sharp provolone; sesame seed roll spread with Japanese Kewpie mayonnaise; a little Taiwanese shrimp chili oil. Kinda a Northeast/Far East take on the Philly classic. Trying to find ways to use up all the pork shoulder! Tasted best a couple of minutes into it, when liquid from the broccoli rabe soaked into the bread.


----------



## Xenif

Duck feet braised in mushrooms and oyster sauce, a true Cantonese classic


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Duck feet braised in mushrooms and oyster sauce, a true Cantonese classicView attachment 44329



Looks great! Do you boil, steam, blanch or deep fry the duck feet before braising? I love chicken's feet, but haven't had duck's yet.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Looks great! Do you boil, steam, blanch or deep fry the duck feet before braising? I love chicken's feet, but haven't had duck's yet.


Quick blanch then instant pot with mushrooms and sauce. Low pressure 30 mins. Quick sauce reduction before serving


----------



## Xenif

Sweet and Sour Pork, I think thats what they call it


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Another less known Chinese veg. This time; garlic chives stir-fry with eggs.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Sweet and Sour Pork, I think thats what they call itView attachment 44345


Looks awesome!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Korean chicken wings 

Love Gojuchang!!


----------



## DitmasPork

Big clams and pasta. Linguine with Long Island Top Neck Clams, Brooklyn East IPA Beer, Spanish Chorizo, Yellow Tomatoes, Lao Gan Ma Fried Chili Oil, Hudson Valley Garlic, shredded dried chilies from Hebei (China)—plus Hudson Valley Rapini—prepped with a New York knife.


----------



## big D

That really looks delicious. Really nice browing also. Want to chow down on that.


Xenif said:


> Slow Roast Pork Belly "Cha Siu" , maple syrup and bbq sauce glazed onions, velveeta and applewood cheddar cheese, served Japanese Sando style. For here and to go.


----------



## big D

DitmasPork said:


> Roast Chicken with Charred Limes, Garlic, Epazote Leaves and Jalapeños.


You forgot one which really has me curious. Scalloped edges creamy white with brownish/purplish veins. If it is available around me would like to give it a try.
Enjoyed looking at your plates, Nice presentations.


----------



## DitmasPork

big D said:


> You forgot one which really has me curious. Scalloped edges creamy white with brownish/purplish veins. If it is available around me would like to give it a try.
> Enjoyed looking at your plates, Nice presentations.



Cheers! What component of the roast chicken dish are you referring to with "Scalloped edges creamy white with brownish/purplish veins"?


----------



## esoo

Wish I had a chance to take pictures, but for my grandmother's 99th birthday last night, sous vide pork tenderloin (medium rare), baby roast potatoes, mixed saute of mushrooms, peppers and onions. Simple and oh so delicious.


----------



## SliceNDice

Interesting food choices in this thread. Vegan dishes looks so boring compared to those juicy meat dishes.


----------



## DitmasPork

SliceNDice said:


> Interesting food choices in this thread. Vegan dishes looks so boring compared to those juicy meat dishes.



Have you ever googled 'vegan steak'? This mouth watering steak engineered from 100% vegetable matter—time to fire up the grill! I'll take mine medium-rare.


----------



## big D

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! What component of the roast chicken dish are you referring to with "Scalloped edges creamy white with brownish/purplish veins"?



Just below where the blade enters the handle wedged between the jalepeno and lime is the first of 3 which show their face. Second slghtly to the right and a bit down and then back left at the bottom. Have never seen them.


----------



## parbaked

Sliced head of garlic...


----------



## big D

well don't I feel silly..never crosscut a head of garlic before.
Thanks you for replying.
D


----------



## esoo

Scallops, Parisian potatoes, carrots and haricot verts


----------



## LostHighway

Besan Ka Cheela No photo but a tip of the hat to LifeByA1000Cuts for implanting the idea.


----------



## Jon-cal

esoo said:


> Scallops, Parisian potatoes, carrots and haricot vertsView attachment 44552



Those scallops look perfect! I like how you have it all plated too. Nicely done


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’m watching a Thai movie. So I went Thai. 

Pad See Ew


----------



## 5698k

Vegan steak? Blasphemy!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Getting some miles on that wok burner huh Boom. Nice plating.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mucho Bocho said:


> Getting some miles on that wok burner huh Boom. Nice plating.


Oh yea. Best thing you all convince me into buying. . I use it 3x per week usually.


----------



## SliceNDice

DitmasPork said:


> Have you ever googled 'vegan steak'? This mouth watering steak engineered from 100% vegetable matter—time to fire up the grill! I'll take mine medium-rare.



I'd rather die... lol... If I wanted steak I would eat the real thing...cows are sacred in India, so we stick to mainly vegan and vegetarian dishes


----------



## LostHighway

SliceNDice said:


> I'd rather die... lol... If I wanted steak I would eat the real thing...cows are sacred in India, so we stick to mainly vegan and vegetarian dishes



Despite having vacillated between ovo-lacto vegetarian and pescetarian for decades (plus turning an occasional blind eye to the use of rennet or lard) I don't really get the whole fake meat or fake cheese thing. No slight to the people that eat it, there are solid environmental and health reasons for eating less meat, but it just has zero appeal for me, and the fake stuff I've had has been such a sorry excuse for the real thing that I can't see why people bother.


----------



## SliceNDice

LostHighway said:


> Despite having vacillated between ovo-lacto vegetarian and pescetarian for decades (plus turning an occasional blind eye to the use of rennet or lard) I don't really get the whole fake meat or fake cheese thing. No slight to the people that eat it, there are solid environmental and health reasons for eating less meat, but it just has zero appeal for me, and the fake stuff I've had has been such a sorry excuse for the real thing that I can't see why people bother.



I was raised vegetarian and don't have that problem. I guess some people become vegetarian later in life, they miss eating meat so they look for stuff that's shaped like meat, which is totally bonkers. I guess it's psychological.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Buddhist monks have been crafting vegetarian meals forever. I ate at one monastery in Thailand that blew me away. It was easy calling out the meat they were mimicking. Some were a total success. None sucked.

My boss told me about a place north of me. A short drive. I need to hit it up.

My MIL always takes me to a cool place in Taipei. It’s very good.


----------



## LostHighway

boomchakabowwow said:


> Buddhist monks have been crafting vegetarian meals forever. I ate at one monastery in Thailand that blew me away. It was easy calling out the meat they were mimicking. Some were a total success. None sucked.
> 
> My boss told me about a place north of me. A short drive. I need to hit it up.
> 
> My MIL always takes me to a cool place in Taipei. It’s very good.



I became effectively a vegetarian in my late teens. Fish/seafood and bacon were the only things I really missed, hence the vacillating between pescetarian and ova-latco vegetarian (with a few rare lapses).
The Vinaya, the Buddhist rule book for monks and nuns, allows them to eat meat* if* it is offered to them and *if* the animal wasn't killed specifically for them. Tibetan Buddhist monks typically eat meat as trying to be vegetarian in the high altitude, cold, dry climate of Tibet was close to a death sentence although a few, rare, individuals somehow managed it. The cultural tradition of meat eating survived the Tibetan diaspora.
Theravadan monasteries seem to get good reviews for their food


----------



## SliceNDice

The body can't process nutrients properly at high/cold altitudes, meat definitely aids in survival. In Nepal, sherpas mainly consume lots of carbs, potatoes, noodles, rice, fruits, etc...but throw in meat when they climb Everest for extended periods.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made my wife’s comfort food. It’s called 3-cup Chicken. “Sam Bai Chi”. It’s a great dish. Side of Chinese broccoli for balance.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Had some pork cheeks with no home. Turned it into Char sui!


----------



## Stx00lax

Khao piak sen. Basically Lao chicken noodle soup. Tapioca noodz, chicken broth, garlic chili oil, cilantro, scallion and crispy shallots. Takes most of the day to make from scratch, but I usually make enough to fill my freezer.


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard




----------



## krx927

valgard said:


> View attachment 44670
> View attachment 44671
> View attachment 44672



Yummy


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple pork chops—lemon, olive oil, oregano, garlic, salt. Inspired by Greek souvlaki I've had in Astoria, Queens.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Fantastic D!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Fantastic D!


Cheers! It amazes me that pork and chicken legs are cheaper than broccoli or tofu at the market. Pork/chicken have become my go-to for lazy night suppers.


----------



## DitmasPork

Southern (Chinese) style Roast Pork Belly—aka Siu Yuk—seasoned with homemade five spice (Sichuan pepper, fennel, clove, star anise, cinnamon), Shaoxing rice wine, salt. This was last night's supper project. I experimented with three different knives to cut the roast pork—Heiji sujihiki, CCK cleaver, Mac Bread knife—the one yielding the cleanest cuts for me was the Mac Bread knife. The most difficult part of the dish was poking a million (exaggeration) into the skin with toothpicks after the initial parboiling of the belly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Ditmas. Can you teach me how to make that? I tried a few weeks ago. It was delicious, but certainly not correct.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Southern (Chinese) style Roast Pork Belly—aka Siu Yuk—seasoned with homemade five spice (Sichuan pepper, fennel, clove, star anise, cinnamon), Shaoxing rice wine, salt. This was last night's supper project. I experimented with three different knives to cut the roast pork—Heiji sujihiki, CCK cleaver, Mac Bread knife—the one yielding the cleanest cuts for me was the Mac Bread knife. The most difficult part of the dish was poking a million (exaggeration) into the skin with toothpicks after the initial parboiling of the belly.


They have a tool for that btw, or just drive a bunch of nails through a thick board


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> They have a tool for that btw, or just drive a bunch of nails through a thick boardView attachment 44732


Yeah, I've seen those tools at some of the Chinatown cookware stores in NYC. I'll probably not be making enough siu yuk to justify getting one. Went through about 10 toothpicks in the process!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Ditmas. Can you teach me how to make that? I tried a few weeks ago. It was delicious, but certainly not correct.


I researched a sh**ton of recipes, soooo many different methods to the same goal—parboil or not; low and slow vs fast and fierce vs low heat followed by broiling vs pan frying skin side; layer of salt on skin vs vinegar wash vs drying out overnight vs baking soda; etc., etc. A chef in NY gave me a recipe I've yet to try, the last step using a heat gun—the type for melting paint off walls.

In the end I just winged it—didn't have the time to do a long marinade and elaborate skin treatment—boiled the belly for about five minutes to soften the skin; cooled it with water, dryed with paper towels; poked a million holes in the skin with toothpicks; scored flesh side; rubbed a layer of kosher salt on skin, let sit for 1/2 hour, wiped off salt; brushed rice vinegar onto skin, wiped off with paper towels; massaged a paste of five spice, salt and Shaoxing into scored flesh; went for the slow method, roasted at 325F for about two hours.

Advantage of a long roasting time is a lot of the fat renders off, meat is quite tender from the long cooking.
Disadvantage is of a long roasting time is that the crackling probably didn't get as light and fluffy as Chinese restaurant versions—though restaurant siu yuk can have meat that's quite dense.

Tasted great! However, an overnight marinade would've gotten the seasonings to penetrate deeper into the meat.

My next "siu yuk" I want to do a riff on a Western influenced "siu yuk" from a Hainanese restaurant in Kuala Lumpur—just google "yut kee roast pork."


----------



## Lars

Made garlic confit yesterday..


----------



## DitmasPork

Pork shoulder simmered for a few hours in Cantonese style master sauce, left to rest overnight in the pot before slicing.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thats some proper cooking Ditmas!


----------



## DitmasPork

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thats some proper cooking Ditmas!


Cheers! The most fun part was watching the wobbly, gelatinous master sauce melt. So far I've done two pork shoulders, some beef tendons and two batches of chicken in that master sauce. In a few months I'll have the master sauce where I want in terms of richness.


----------



## erickso1

Thats some high quality pork there. Dang.


----------



## DitmasPork

erickso1 said:


> Thats some high quality pork there. Dang.


Turned out nicely! Pork used was pretty run-of-the-mill supermarket variety. Heritage breed pork is too rich for my blood.


----------



## bkultra

I know my first stop next time I'm in NY... Beautiful food as always


----------



## Xenif

They took away the like button again !? DitmasPork I give you +100 for doing and maintaining a master sauce


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> They took away the like button again !? DitmasPork I give you +100 for doing and maintaining a master sauce


Cheers! Yeah, for the last week I've muscle-memory has me clicking on the "like button" that's no longer there. Bring it back!


----------



## Xenif

@Angie Will trade you a Striploin Gyudon for the like button back, deal?


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> @Angie Will trade you a Striploin Gyudon for the like button back, deal? View attachment 44833


“Like”


----------



## DamageInc

Sriracha glazed chicken wings





Duck breast, Brussels sprouts, browned sugar potatoes, red cabbage





Bolognese


----------



## Edge

Xenif said:


> @Angie Will trade you a Striploin Gyudon for the like button back, deal? View attachment 44833



I have no issue with the like button, but was told it was not wanted here. Put a suggestion or request in the Support forum so many can see it and we will see what happens. I'd like to have that dish of food for a LIKE button.


----------



## krx927

DitmasPork said:


> I researched a sh**ton of recipes, soooo many different methods to the same goal—parboil or not; low and slow vs fast and fierce vs low heat followed by broiling vs pan frying skin side; layer of salt on skin vs vinegar wash vs drying out overnight vs baking soda; etc., etc. A chef in NY gave me a recipe I've yet to try, the last step using a heat gun—the type for melting paint off walls.
> 
> In the end I just winged it—didn't have the time to do a long marinade and elaborate skin treatment—boiled the belly for about five minutes to soften the skin; cooled it with water, dryed with paper towels; poked a million holes in the skin with toothpicks; scored flesh side; rubbed a layer of kosher salt on skin, let sit for 1/2 hour, wiped off salt; brushed rice vinegar onto skin, wiped off with paper towels; massaged a paste of five spice, salt and Shaoxing into scored flesh; went for the slow method, roasted at 325F for about two hours.
> 
> Advantage of a long roasting time is a lot of the fat renders off, meat is quite tender from the long cooking.
> Disadvantage is of a long roasting time is that the crackling probably didn't get as light and fluffy as Chinese restaurant versions—though restaurant siu yuk can have meat that's quite dense.
> 
> Tasted great! However, an overnight marinade would've gotten the seasonings to penetrate deeper into the meat.
> 
> My next "siu yuk" I want to do a riff on a Western influenced "siu yuk" from a Hainanese restaurant in Kuala Lumpur—just google "yut kee roast pork."




Yesterday I did some pork ribs. This is very similar piece of meat as the belly you were doing. Main difference is that I was not marinading it. I just put some salt, pepper and cumin on the previous day.

I tried to cook it several times in the past month but it was never really good. I was trying fast and hot method and I put meat on the rack but it did not work. The meat was a bit chewy and was definitely not melting in the mouth.

Yesterday I decided for old fashion way how it is done in my country. I put the ribs in the pan and put in some water and started slow roast. First bones up and then I turned the 3 times in the course of 2.5 hours.

It came out perfect:





On the plate together with some cooked red cabbage, roasted veggies from the pan, mashed potatoes and some jus from meat:


----------



## LostHighway

I made a vegetarian version of Mapo Tofu this evening sort of kluged together on the fly from these recipes:
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/jun/14/pock-marked-old-woman-s-tofu-recipe
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2018/oct/27/mushroom-mapo-tofu-recipe-meera-sodha
https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017358-vegetarian-mapo-tofu
It was probably closest to the Meera Sodha version in that chopped up shitakes took the place of the meat. Despite not having a clear working plan before I started it turned out quite well. I'm sorry I don't have photos but this seems to be a very food literate bunch so I'm sure you know what Mapo Tofu looks like.
Anyone have storage tips for the dou chi/salted black beans/fermented soy beans now that I've opened the pouch? Ditmas?


----------



## panda

why vegetarian? the ground pork makes that dish!!


----------



## LostHighway

panda said:


> why vegetarian? the ground pork makes that dish!!



Potentially too contentious an issue to get into here and not really germane to a knife forum. However, the short answer is because I want to for environmental, health, and ethical/moral reasons. I have no kick against omnivores, I don't comment on their choices, and I'm happy to share meals with them.
I'm sure I'm not the only vegetarian or almost vegetarian on KKF. There are probably some lurking vegans too.


----------



## panda

you could have just said 'cause i dont eat pork'


----------



## DitmasPork

krx927 said:


> Yesterday I did some pork ribs. This is very similar piece of meat as the belly you were doing. Main difference is that I was not marinading it. I just put some salt, pepper and cumin on the previous day.
> 
> I tried to cook it several times in the past month but it was never really good. I was trying fast and hot method and I put meat on the rack but it did not work. The meat was a bit chewy and was definitely not melting in the mouth.
> 
> Yesterday I decided for old fashion way how it is done in my country. I put the ribs in the pan and put in some water and started slow roast. First bones up and then I turned the 3 times in the course of 2.5 hours.
> 
> It came out perfect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plate together with some cooked red cabbage, roasted veggies from the pan, mashed potatoes and some jus from meat:



Brilliant, that looks great! Never met a pork roast I didn't love—same can be said for fried chicken.


----------



## DitmasPork

LostHighway said:


> Potentially too contentious an issue to get into here and not really germane to a knife forum. However, the short answer is because I want to for environmental, health, and ethical/moral reasons. I have no kick against omnivores, I don't comment on their choices, and I'm happy to share meals with them.
> I'm sure I'm not the only vegetarian or almost vegetarian on KKF. There are probably some lurking vegans too.



My wife's a pescetarian, made me a better cook because I end up cooking a meat-friendly meal in addition to the veg/fish supper each night.

Interestingly, my knife collection would look very different if I were a vegetarian—gone would be my suji, deba, yanagi, honesuki, hankotsu, western boner, butcher cleaver, oyster and clam knives, fishbone tweezer, scaler. Being a vegetarian would've saved my a tonne of money—I'd just need a gyuto and petty.

Regarding the black beans—(you're talking the barely moist, fermented black beans, not the ones in sauce or oil right?)—I just keep mine in a container in the 'fridge, they seem to last forever! Seriously, mine must be at least a couple of years old.

In your veggie Mapo Tofu, do you fry up the shiitake before adding them? Have you tried Quorn—which I've heard come pretty close to a meat-like texture. Inspired me to do a veg Mapo for my wife.


----------



## LostHighway

I've vacillated between ovo-lacto vegetarian and pescetarian for a very long time with an occasional blind eye turned toward the use of lard or maybe chicken stock. While I'm no monk I sort of observe parts of the Vinaya, the Buddhist rule book for monks, which places anything killed specifically for you off limits. That pretty much eliminates mussels and oysters as well as scallop sushi for me.
I never was entirely on board with the fake meat thing or, god forbid, fake cheese, so I've never tried the Quorn products. It isn't a moral judgement it just seems weird to me. This place https://www.theherbivorousbutcher.com/ isn't too far from my house and is supposed to be good as far as fake meat goes but I just haven't been motivated to try it.
I stir fried the chopped shitakes with the chili bean sauce https://usa.lkk.com/en/products/chili-bean-sauce , the salted black beans (as you described), ginger, garlic, and chilis/hot peppers. I suppose you could maybe sub seitan for the shitakes, or for that matter creminis but I really like shitakes.
I have a cheap deba (which pretty much never gets used), and a cheap usuba but my main knives are gyutos or tall pettys that aren't too far removed from mini-gyutos. I do sort of have a jones for a nakiri or vegetable cleaver and/or a bunka/k-tip santoku. People who like knives seem to be fairly resourceful in figuring out a justification for another knife, I can see how I might want honesuki or a robust fukayuki for harder cheeses.
You make some great looking food. Cheers


----------



## parbaked

I can imagine how much money I'd have saved if my wife, who I adore, was a teetotaling vegetarian...


----------



## LostHighway

parbaked said:


> I can imagine how much money I'd have saved if my wife, who I adore, was a teetotaling vegetarian...



My wife is extremely low maintenance/non-materialistic for which I'm extremely grateful but she is definitely not a teetotaler. She is perfectly happy with something on the order of a bottle of Buffalo Trace but also not one to say "no" to Macallam 25 if on offer. She has the same sort of sensibilities when it comes to wines and beers.
When we go out to eat she'll order something with pork in at least 60% of the time.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Korean BBQ chicken (dakgogi)—drumsticks, shoyu, gochujang, apple juice, demerara sugar, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, scallions, Taiwanese persevered chili and shrimp oil.


----------



## valgard

DitmasPork said:


> Spicy Korean BBQ chicken (dakgogi)—drumsticks, shoyu, gochujang, apple juice, demerara sugar, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, scallions, Taiwanese persevered chili and shrimp oil.


LIKE!


----------



## Xenif

Cod Nabe and Midnight snack KKF style


----------



## Hiomakivi

77FF9D73-EDF1-4DAF-9F1E-9C563459D23A



__ Hiomakivi
__ Dec 1, 2018






It is fish for dinner today and looks like my catch is getting smaller and smaller, I have to start looking for a smaller deba


----------



## Dinsdale

Mole Poblano.


----------



## madelinez

Well I think I just found my favorite thread, so many good ideas on here to try and replicate.


----------



## Lars

Glazed chicken oysters with chunky garlic mash and sprouts..


----------



## DamageInc

Deboned chicken thighs breaded in panko.


----------



## Xenif

Sukiyaki with some Canadian shortrib


----------



## agp

That glorious marbling!



Xenif said:


> Sukiyaki with some Canadian shortribView attachment 45531
> View attachment 45532


----------



## Kgp

Sous vide double cut pork chop finished on BGE.

Ken


----------



## MontezumaBoy

So much yumminess ....typing as I drool uncontrollably ... 

Very nice Kgp ... love that piggy chop!


----------



## agp

I made a Korean pancake


----------



## DitmasPork

Jamaican Jerk Pork.


----------



## btbyrd

Snow day chili.


----------



## panda

DitmasPork said:


> Jamaican Jerk Pork.


I love the irony here


----------



## madelinez

DitmasPork said:


> Jamaican Jerk Pork.



As someone that has never tried many pork dishes, I would love to know the recipe. In fact I'd love to know the recipe for most of these photos but that might be asking too much haha


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's homework, needed to work on the patina.


----------



## Migraine

Made this the other night:






Riff on fish'n'chips from Adam Handling's book. Pea puree, scraps, cod and granny smith's apple. Added some gnocchi to make it a bit more substantial as a main.

Again, sorry my photos are so relentlessly ****, phone camera.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

B-day steak (for 2) - reverse sear (single bone from the short end prime ribeye)






with one slice of "bacon" (48 hrs sous vide pork belly A' la Japonaise then seared off for yumminess)






and some Mac 'n Quattro Formaggi ...






Nice to go 'light & healthy' for a change ...


----------



## Xenif

Peking Duck Sliders


----------



## Edge

@Xenif - that looks so good.


----------



## bahamaroot

Xenif said:


> Peking Duck SlidersView attachment 45756
> View attachment 45757


Aw the slider, the most versatile creation ever!


----------



## Lars

Boned out chicken thigh, poached in stock and finished under the broiler, with bistro potatoes..


----------



## Greenbean1224

Just making some salsa


----------



## Greenbean1224

Ribeye skewer pad Thai 
W/thin egg garnish


----------



## Greenbean1224

Thai curry hot wings


----------



## Drinkwine

Albondigas soup, with home made chorizo meatballs.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hoisin Pork Shoulder Steaks with Locally Grown New York Gyuto.


----------



## 954kevin

little keto bbq chicken pizzas hitting the oven!


----------



## larrybard

DitmasPork said:


> Hoisin Pork Shoulder Steaks with Locally Grown New York Gyuto.


Waiting eagerly for your cookbook to be made available.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1


larrybard said:


> Waiting eagerly for your cookbook to be made available.



Ditmas - please PM me to let me know where you are cooking / trying to get to NY in late Jan and need to start planning my food run ... beautiful work as always.

TjA


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1
> 
> Ditmas - please PM me to let me know where you are cooking / trying to get to NY in late Jan and need to start planning my food run ... beautiful work as always.
> 
> TjA



Aww, you flatter me! I'm a home cook—used to have a little catering company years back doing small supper parties. Will message you, glad to make food recommendations for NYC and Hawai'i if you ever go to the islands.


----------



## larrybard

DitmasPork said:


> Aww, you flatter me! I'm a home cook—used to have a little catering company years back doing small supper parties. Will message you, glad to make food recommendations for NYC and Hawai'i if you ever go to the islands.[/OTE
> 
> MontezumaBoy, maybe we can coax him out of retirement and have him cater a small supper party. (Looks like it would be well worth the trouble of me driving up to Brooklyn -- where I supposedly "grew up" years ago.) So difficult now for me to get the vision of some of his pictured dishes out of my head.


----------



## panda

DitmasPork said:


> Aww, you flatter me! I'm a home cook—used to have a little catering company years back doing small supper parties. Will message you, glad to make food recommendations for NYC and Hawai'i if you ever go to the islands.


i think what he meant was he wants you to host him for dinner. but he also secretly wants to fondle your knives. prolly slicing session with the heiji suji.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Panda ... please don't go all jealous on me plenty of knife fondling to go around! besides I have my Gengetsu suji so now "no more suji's" for me ... famous last words ...


----------



## panda

haha yea right, you'll have 2 more suji inside of a year.


----------



## DamageInc

I was never that keen on making ramen at home due to how difficult, nearly impossible, it was to get quality noodles. Those days are over now. Slurp Ramen Joint in Copenhagen started selling their noodles for home use. They are bar none the best noodles I've ever had, so this was great news to me.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lacinato kale—aka Tuscan kale, black kale. Last night's coleslaw. Kaleslaw. Dressing was—rice vinegar, olive oil, Demerara sugar, mirin, Ras el Hanout, Urfa biber, ajwain seeds, salt.


----------



## panda

nice chiffonade ditmas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> nice chiffonade ditmas!! :thumbsup:


Cheers! Sharpened the Maz just before tackling the kale.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Did you use the ajwain seeds whole or toast/grind them? ... 'slaw' looks very interesting BTW


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> Did you use the ajwain seeds whole or toast/grind them? ... 'slaw' looks very interesting BTW


Cheers! Ajwain seeds, toasted added whole, not to much they’re pretty strong tasting. Similar to caraway.


----------



## Gjackson98

Smoke lamb leg for Christmas Eve


----------



## Lars

Made xmas dinner yesterday, so today was leftovers..

Lars


----------



## Brandon Wicks

A little nigiri assortment as part of an omakase for 3 people.
[URL=http://s4.photobucket.com/user/blwchef/media/IMG_2641_zpsetpcoq4k.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Gluten free okonomiyaki with ika and bacon.


----------



## DitmasPork

Christmas Night Supper. Spicy Korean Stew—with Lotus Root, Daikon, Enoki Mushroom, Bok Choi and Tofu.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beautiful Ditmas, gorgeous colors and interesting ingredients. Is that a Ramen?


----------



## DitmasPork

Mucho Bocho said:


> Beautiful Ditmas, gorgeous colors and interesting ingredients. Is that a Ramen?


No, not a ramen, unless you put ramen noodles in it. It's a spicy stew/soup, I sometimes add clear potato starch noodles to bulk it up. 

For Korean ramen, the classic is Budae Jjigae (Army Stew)—often made with cheap hotdogs, SPAM, etc.


----------



## mc2442

It looks great! I am not sure I have ever seen lotus root before.


----------



## panda

ditmas, try using soft tofu next time, it's such a great texture. and to do the broth fry ginger garlic onion beef & gochugaru in sesame oil then add mirin and chicken stock


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The texture of soft tofu reminds me of raw brains. I’m good, thanks anyway.


----------



## larrybard

Mucho Bocho said:


> The texture of soft tofu reminds me of raw brains. I’m good, thanks anyway.


Maybe you need to try raw brains (again?).


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice one Larry. You first. LOL


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> ditmas, try using soft tofu next time, it's such a great texture. and to do the broth fry ginger garlic onion beef & gochugaru in sesame oil then add mirin and chicken stock



I love soft tofu, I know a few places in NYC that make it fresh—unfortunately my wife hates soft tofu, along with meat from quadrupeds and fowl, cooked carrots, mayo, and eggplant in all forms.

Cheers for the soup method tip, will try that next time minus the meat products—unless making it for myself when my wife is traveling.

I spice mine up with both gochujang paste and gochugaro, been using sesame oil just at the end drizzling into the bowl to finish. Also add clam juice and dashi (the ones in teabags) to boost the umami—sometimes a little fermented beancurd if I want it a bit funky.


----------



## Tim Rowland

From my last hotel restaurant. Tuna crudo with compressed pineapple


----------



## DitmasPork

Cheap supermarket sausage, skillet cooked, sliced and eaten with mustard. Not artisanal, or made from fine ingredients—these are common, just cranked out by a factory. 

There are certain foods that I love, and will happily consume even if they're mediocre—like sausages or fried chicken.


----------



## Lars

Berliner Eisbein mit Sauerkraut und Erbspüree..


----------



## robenco15




----------



## DamageInc

Second bowl of homemade ramen with crispy duck breast.


----------



## DitmasPork

Shakshuka!


----------



## panda

i freaking love shakshuka


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Sweet work too all! Love the crudo & shockshuka shots! Also have to say the sheen/color on the sauce and temp of that Wellington is awesome ... Eisbein looks very tasty! Not sure about the cheap sausage but I am certainly guilty of the same behavior as well = ;-)


----------



## Lars

Mushroom risotto..


----------



## DitmasPork

Roast Chicken. Just two ingredients—chicken + Old Bay Seasoning (actually a bunch of ingredients in that spice mix). Lazy night chicken supper on a $1 porcelain Buffalo China platter made in Upstate, NY.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Solid cooking Ditmas! Looks perfect.


----------



## DitmasPork

Mucho Bocho said:


> Solid cooking Ditmas! Looks perfect.


Cheers! Just a common supermarket chicken with canned spice mix. Did this Sunday night to eat while watching the Eagles/Bears game.


----------



## Ryndunk

Can't go wrong with old bay and chicken. Looks good. Guess I'm roasting bird tonight.


----------



## Xenif

Curry Ton-Katsu [emoji200]


----------



## minibatataman

Xenif said:


> Curry Ton-Katsu [emoji200]View attachment 46638


One of my all time favorites!


----------



## AT5760

The curry looks delicious. I can't make a decent curry no matter what I try. And who doesn't love roast chicken skin that looks like that?!


----------



## minibatataman

AT5760 said:


> The curry looks delicious. I can't make a decent curry no matter what I try. And who doesn't love roast chicken skin that looks like that?!


How do you usually do it? I find it one of the easiest things to make honestly


----------



## AT5760

Store-bought ravioli with bacon, haricots vert, and sweet potato sage cream sauce.


----------



## AT5760

minibatataman said:


> How do you usually do it? I find it one of the easiest things to make honestly



I've tried a bunch of different recipes, often using pre-made curry pastes. I've done dal once or twice that turned out decently well: saute aromatics, add spices, then coconut milk. I struggle with balancing the spices in curries more than other dishes. Also, I think I don't make them often enough to get a feel for it.


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> I've tried a bunch of different recipes, often using pre-made curry pastes. I've done dal once or twice that turned out decently well: saute aromatics, add spices, then coconut milk. I struggle with balancing the spices in curries more than other dishes. Also, I think I don't make them often enough to get a feel for it.



For Japanese style curry, I usually use Japanese curry roux cubes. Vermont or Java brand are my faves. Also, done it from scratch, but for 'real' homestyle, lots of Asians I know go for the convenience of cubes—gotta have that extra umami boost from MSG. Don't look at the ingredient list.


----------



## minibatataman

I have no idea how authentic any of this but this but I make a curry spice blend that I use for everything. I almost never end up sticking to it and add things as I go but this is my base. For what it's worth I cook this in a doesn't kitchen, but my mom likes it, so that's nice.
I use:
Salt 
Pepper 
Carraway 
Corriander
Mustard seeds 
Tumeric 
Paprika
2 tsp of each 
cloves
Cardamom 
1 tsp of each 

Then if I'm making katsu:
I cook onions, garlic, a carrot.
Then I add a tbsp or 2 of the mix and a bit of chilli, and tomato paste. 
Once cooked, 2 cups of chicken stock, bring to boil, add 2 tsp rice wine vinegar 1tbsp honey and 1tbsp soy sauce. Cook for another 5 mins to thicken sauce then blitz it.

If it's any other Curry it varries, but you get the general idea


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> For Japanese style curry, I usually use Japanese curry roux cubes. Vermont or Java brand are my faves. Also, done it from scratch, but for 'real' homestyle, lots of Asians I know go for the convenience of cubes—gotta have that extra umami boost from MSG. Don't look at the ingredient list.


Yep, Curry blocks all the way for Japanese curry. For Chinese/Indonesian/Malay/Thai, I use paste from the local spice importer, honestly better than anything I can make because they are the spice expert.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Yep, Curry blocks all the way for Japanese curry. For Chinese/Indonesian/Malay/Thai, I use paste from the local spice importer, honestly better than anything I can make because they are the spice expert.



For Singapore Noodles, basic Beef Curry Stew, curry goat I'll often use curry powder. My go-tos are Sun Brand, S&B and a Vietnamese brand. What's a good brand of Madras curry paste?


----------



## panda

i use S&B mix of mild and hot


Xenif said:


> Curry Ton-Katsu [emoji200]View attachment 46638


love love love this


----------



## Ryndunk

I almost bought S&B mix today. I'll pick up some next trip to the market.


----------



## larrybard

DitmasPork said:


> Roast Chicken. Just two ingredients—chicken + Old Bay Seasoning (actually a bunch of ingredients in that spice mix). Lazy night chicken supper on a $1 porcelain Buffalo China platter made in Upstate, NY.


My roast chickens never seem to turn out that juicy looking (and photogenic). Can you tell me what temperature(s) and timing you use (for, say, a 4 pound bird, if that's typical)? On a rack, turned once? Thanks!


----------



## Xenif

I have found that not all S&B curries taste taste the same, I prefer the Tokokeru over the Golden Curry. 
Of the Tokokeru line, this one I like the best:


----------



## mille162

A post gym vegan meal tonight: seared eggplant/squash/portabello/orange pepper taco with cashew sour-cream and lime soaked avocado and scorched tomatoes, side of black beans with shiitake mushroom and shallots


----------



## Paraffin

Here's my first stab at cooking a whole fish at home, Chinese style deep fried in a wok (a real one, over high-heat indoor wok burner and massive exhaust hood).






It's a branzini from the local fishmonger, imported, but the best smaller fish choice at this time of year that would fit the wok. Scaled it, cleaned out the guts and gills, sliced the skin with angled cuts to expose the flesh, salted it, rubbed with potato starch and that's it. Fried in peanut oil, sauced with a light sweet and sour, garnished with chopped hot chilis and sliced green onions.

The photo shows it covered with garnish, so you don't see the scalloped cuts in the skin to make it easy to eat with chopsticks. Delicious, very tasty crisp skin. First time I've tried to deep fry a whole fish at home in a long time. Can't believe I waited this long.


----------



## DitmasPork

larrybard said:


> My roast chickens never seem to turn out that juicy looking (and photogenic). Can you tell me what temperature(s) and timing you use (for, say, a 4 pound bird, if that's typical)? On a rack, turned once? Thanks!


I usually do 425f, not turning, basting towards the last 10 minutes. Regarding time—until done—lots of variables including, temperature of raw bird, size of it. Usually a 3–4 lb. whole chicken gets done in my oven anywhere from 45 minutes to a bit over an hour. My home oven is a crappy Hotpoint (dreaming of getting a Blue Star or Capital Culinarian Range, but would settle for an NXR 'cause it's cheap), have never tested the actual temperature in the Hotpoint oven—I do turn the pan since it's hotter towards the back.

There're a bunch of chicken roasting methods—fast and fierce, low and slow, high heat followed by low, sous vide then broiled or blowtorched. 425f is my personal sweet spot, 'cause I'm lazy.

If it's an unmarinated bird, I like to dry out the skin as much as possible before seasoning—paper towels and letting the bird site on the kitchen counter for a while—makes for crispier skin. An electric fan would be helpful if I had one.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's supper. Roasted Pennsylvanian Organic Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Organic Cultured Butter. Followed the “No-Fail Roast Chicken with Lemon and Garlic” recipe on the Bon Appétit site.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Ditmas Pork inspired Spicy Korean BBQ chicken … thx for the nudge in your prior post it's been awhile … grilled on a BGE … had to stagger the cuts but they all turned out (although I do prefer the dark to the white for this marinade).


----------



## AT5760

Not much knifework here, but tomorrow’s breakfast is going to be delicious.


----------



## mille162

Garlic and lemon pan roasted cornish game hen overtop roasted spaghetti squash and spinach sautéed in hen juices, roasted purple fingerlings.


----------



## Xenif

Duck Confit to go -- served with Maple syrup, pancakes, ambrosia apples and cucumbers


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Duck Confit to go -- served with Maple syrup, pancakes, ambrosia apples and cucumbersView attachment 47012


That looks great! I was just thinking of duck confit a few days ago at the Chinese market, they were selling duck legs in the meat section.


----------



## Xenif

I was experimenting with doing it in the instant pot, worked out pretty well! Now I can use the duck breast, put all the trimmings in the IP, practically rendered the fat and confit by itself worry free.
Also if I was serving this to adults I'd serve it with a tarragon apple butter, horseradish creme fraiche, cucumber-mint relish


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> I was experimenting with doing it in the instant pot, worked out pretty well! Now I can use the duck breast, put all the trimmings in the IP, practically rendered the fat and confit by itself worry free.
> Also if I was serving this to adults I'd serve it with a tarragon apple butter, horseradish creme fraiche, cucumber-mint relish



I have a pint that's a mix of peanut oil and chicken fat that I'd like to use for the confit. Being from a Chinese-American family, I've probably consumed as much duck as chicken in my lifetime. Duck rocks.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sweet Tea Brined "Money Muscle"—cut with 240 Heiji SS Suji. "Money Muscle" aka Pork Collar, Pork Neck Meat—marinated overnight in a brine made from "Hong Kong style" (brand name, cheap big box) Black Pekoe tea bags steeped in water with organic raw sugar, kosher salt, cinnamon stick, allspice berries, fennel seeds, cumin, ajwain, star anise, black peppercorns, coriander seeds, bay laurel, black mustard seeds, garlic, Thai bird’s eye chilies. Water/sugar/salt ratio of this brine for the 3.75 lb. piece of meat was 4 cups water, 1/4 cup raw sugar, 3 tbsp salt—plus spices.


----------



## parbaked

How did you cook the collar?
We usually grill on charcoal after marinading...


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> How did you cook the collar?
> We usually grill on charcoal after marinading...



Roasted it at 325f for about 2 1/2 hours. Don't have a backyard, hence no grilling for me. If I had the patience, I'd love to do a really slow roast, maybe at 250f for 4 hours, with liquid in the pan.


----------



## Anton

“Pancakes, fish eggs, chicken liver, amazing fried chicken, and bubbly juice” and hiromoto honyaki to round up the conversation on a school night

Always very grateful for very generous friends


----------



## panda

anton, have you tried the bolsterless hiro? if not, we should do a comparison. was planning on converting to a wa handle but i'm so impressed with the stock handle i'll leave it alone (it's super grippy).


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> anton, have you tried the bolsterless hiro? if not, we should do a comparison. was planning on converting to a wa handle but i'm so impressed with the stock handle i'll leave it alone (it's super grippy).



Pm me your address, I’ll ship you one of the two I have and we’ll do a side to side, maybe we can get a proper stone man to be part of a 3way pas around so these can be sharpened and thinned equally? For proper side by side.. ?


----------



## MrHiggins

Here's a green chile sauce. It's made from two strains of New Mexican chiles, Big Jim (the classic) and Miss Junie (a new strain created by New Mexico State University that's a cross between Big Jim and Sandia.) Sandia is the "hot" New Mexican chile and Big Jim is the medium variety. 

I bought these earlier this year in Soccoro, NM. Everyone outside of NM raves about Hatch (and rightly so!), but the best chile, I think, comes from Lemitar and Soccoro.


----------



## Michi

One of my supper snacks.

Apologies for the knives. This was before I bought my first proper Japanese knife. What triggered it all was that 210 mm yanagiba in the picture. I had picked that up many years ago at the Sydney fish market for about AUD 35. It was very cheaply made, with a quite horrible ura that had deep grind marks; the ura looked like the surface of a corrugated iron sheet, only smaller. In one section, the grind marks reached to within a millimetre of the edge. Whoever ground that knife slipped up and removed metal too close to the edge. I didn't know anything about Japanese knives back then and didn't even know that this was a flaw. I was pleased because this was better than no sashimi knife at all.

It came to an end when I finally ran out of flat metal where the ura was too close to the edge; that section of the blade ended up looking like a finely serrated edge. That prompted me to buy a replacement, a 270 mm Kanetsune KC-401. Not a top-end yanagiba, by any means. But sure as hell way better than the previous one.

Unfortunately, once I had the yanagiba, I thought that a gyuto would be nice. And then I thought that a deba would be nice. And then…

It's been downhill since. I'm doomed…


----------



## Xenif

Trio of Crab: Crab Omelette, Steamed Crab, Kani Meshi










DeBuyer Pans make really awesome omelettes!


----------



## kdeleon

Xenif said:


> DeBuyer Pans make really awesome omelettes!



I love the carbon steel pans. For me, I feel like it is a better cast iron pan. I still keep a cast iron pan for some things but carbon steel is great.


----------



## minibatataman

I made dorm pulled pork. Something basic but considering all I have is a tiny micro/oven combo and a 10 inch pyrex plate, (I don't even have a kitchen right now) im proud of it.
Excuse the amazing photography skills, it was dark and I was drunk.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> One of my supper snacks.
> 
> Apologies for the knives. This was before I bought my first proper Japanese knife. What triggered it all was that 210 mm yanagiba in the picture. I had picked that up many years ago at the Sydney fish market for about AUD 35. It was very cheaply made, with a quite horrible ura that had deep grind marks; the ura looked like the surface of a corrugated iron sheet, only smaller. In one section, the grind marks reached to within a millimetre of the edge. Whoever ground that knife slipped up and removed metal too close to the edge. I didn't know anything about Japanese knives back then and didn't even know that this was a flaw. I was pleased because this was better than no sashimi knife at all.
> 
> It came to an end when I finally ran out of flat metal where the ura was too close to the edge; that section of the blade ended up looking like a finely serrated edge. That prompted me to buy a replacement, a 270 mm Kanetsune KC-401. Not a top-end yanagiba, by any means. But sure as hell way better than the previous one.
> 
> Unfortunately, once I had the yanagiba, I thought that a gyuto would be nice. And then I thought that a deba would be nice. And then…
> 
> It's been downhill since. I'm doomed…
> 
> View attachment 47223


Michi,
That’s beautiful! Nicely done, and with a camping axe to boot


----------



## ACHiPo

Xenif said:


> Trio of Crab: Crab Omelette, Steamed Crab, Kani MeshiView attachment 47234
> View attachment 47235
> View attachment 47236
> 
> 
> DeBuyer Pans make really awesome omelettes!


I really did NOT need another thing to add to my shopping list, but may look for a DeBuyer pan (damn you!)


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> One of my supper snacks.
> 
> Apologies for the knives. This was before I bought my first proper Japanese knife. What triggered it all was that 210 mm yanagiba in the picture. I had picked that up many years ago at the Sydney fish market for about AUD 35. It was very cheaply made, with a quite horrible ura that had deep grind marks; the ura looked like the surface of a corrugated iron sheet, only smaller. In one section, the grind marks reached to within a millimetre of the edge. Whoever ground that knife slipped up and removed metal too close to the edge. I didn't know anything about Japanese knives back then and didn't even know that this was a flaw. I was pleased because this was better than no sashimi knife at all.
> 
> It came to an end when I finally ran out of flat metal where the ura was too close to the edge; that section of the blade ended up looking like a finely serrated edge. That prompted me to buy a replacement, a 270 mm Kanetsune KC-401. Not a top-end yanagiba, by any means. But sure as hell way better than the previous one.
> 
> Unfortunately, once I had the yanagiba, I thought that a gyuto would be nice. And then I thought that a deba would be nice. And then…
> 
> It's been downhill since. I'm doomed…
> 
> View attachment 47223



Very impressive sashimi platter! 

Also, pleeeeeeze no need for apologies! Knives are just tools, sharpened pieces of metal designed to cut edible product in the kitchen, as long as they work they're fine. Personally I'm much more about the food than knives.


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Michi,
> That’s beautiful! Nicely done, and with a camping axe to boot


 Thank you! 

I take it you are referring to that cheap santoku? That's a Wüsthof I bought about 25 years ago. I've since given it to a friend. It's actually a surprisingly good knife. Quite light, and I got a razor edge on it. My Kurosaki is nicer, but cost about four times as much…


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Very impressive sashimi platter!



Thank you!



> Personally I'm much more about the food than knives.


Me too, I agree completely. Mainly because the knives don't taste as nice and are much tougher to chew than the sashimi


----------



## erickso1

Wife is out of town and have a sick kid. So, I get to play around with meals that we like that (or that I like) or have wanted to try making. 

Split Pea soup. (wife hates it. Kids and I love it). It's never the most photogenic meal, so I'll leave it at this step.

Also, char Siu style ribs. Marinated overnight (store bought char siu.), oven roasted for 2.5 hours at 225, then basted and blasted to finish. Kids won't try them, which is fine by me. Porky candy. This was a first attempt at the ribs. Found out they didn't have any spare ribs, nor do they carry pork neck. So gave these a shot.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Me too, I agree completely. Mainly because the knives don't taste as nice and are much tougher to chew than the sashimi



A hallmark of the best cooks in my family (mom, both grandmas, aunt) is frugality—the skill and craft of transforming tough meats, cheap fresh fish and offal into awesome meals to feed the family. That frugality for them also extends to kitchen tools—good functional knives and cookware at the best possible price. My mom's been using the same Mac knives from the 60s, shorter and handles on the verge of falling off. My grandma is rolling in her grave knowing what I spent on a my Shig and Kato. She'd be cursing me as silly and wasteful, calling knife nerds "suckers"—probably reminding me that I could've bought 275 lbs. of pork for the price of a Kato.


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> Ditmas Pork inspired Spicy Korean BBQ chicken … thx for the nudge in your prior post it's been awhile … grilled on a BGE … had to stagger the cuts but they all turned out (although I do prefer the dark to the white for this marinade).



Awesome, looks amazing! Hope you had lots of leftovers, Korean chicken makes great sandwiches. Gotta Korean cookbook for Xmas, plan on exploring it when I have the time.


----------



## DitmasPork

Pineapple from a months ago during warmer weather. 270 Watanabe got quite stinky, used for the heavy work, a stainless Mac Pro petty for the finesse cutting.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> A hallmark of the best cooks in my family (mom, both grandmas, aunt) is frugality—the skill and craft of transforming tough meats, cheap fresh fish and offal into awesome meals to feed the family. That frugality for them also extends to kitchen tools—good functional knives and cookware at the best possible price. My mom's been using the same Mac knives from the 60s, shorter and handles on the verge of falling off. My grandma is rolling in her grave knowing what I spent on a my Shig and Kato. She'd be cursing me as silly and wasteful, calling knife nerds "suckers"—probably reminding me that I could've bought 275 lbs. of pork for the price of a Kato.


Couldn't agree more! Frugality was the driving force for excellent cuisine for centuries, but now meals-in-a-box make people feel like they can "cook" without the skills of picking/shopping for ingredients or even pick up a knife.

Here's $8 CAD worth of food, enough for 6-8 adults: $6 Beef "rib-finger" meat ($3/lb), $1 of Daikon (39¢/lb), $1 of everything else (rice, ginger, garlic, sauces) 












Forget what you spend on a Kato or Shig. Even when I tell regular normal people I spent $100 on a Tanaka they think I'm crazy.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Couldn't agree more! Frugality was the driving force for excellent cuisine for centuries, but now meals-in-a-box make people feel like they can "cook" without the skills of picking/shopping for ingredients or even pick up a knife.
> 
> Here's $8 CAD worth of food, enough for 6-8 adults: $6 Beef "rib-finger" meat ($3/lb), $1 of Daikon (39¢/lb), $1 of everything else (rice, ginger, garlic, sauces)
> 
> View attachment 47289
> View attachment 47290
> View attachment 47291



Lovely! My grandma would've thrown some beef tendons into your dish.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Lovely! My grandma would've thrown some beef tendons into your dish.


Too many chinese people in Toronto, beef tendon prices have sky rocketed!


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Too many chinese people in Toronto, beef tendon prices have sky rocketed!


Still relatively inexpensive here, though oxtails are waaaaay over priced. Trendy restaurants, Jamaicans, Vietnamese Pho houses all after the boney tails.


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> Trio of Crab: Crab Omelette, Steamed Crab, Kani MeshiView attachment 47234
> View attachment 47235
> View attachment 47236
> 
> 
> DeBuyer Pans make really awesome omelettes!


I'd forgotten that I had been looking at these a year or two ago. Just ordered a 28cm from BakeDeco.com.
Ken


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> Still relatively inexpensive here, though oxtails are waaaaay over priced. Trendy restaurants, Jamaicans, Vietnamese Pho houses all after the boney tails.


Same with brisket and chicken wings! Wasn't that long ago, 5-6 years, that brisket was less than $2.00 per lb. and I can remember buying chicken wings for $.10 per lb. in the mid-70's when we were first married.
Ken


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> Same with brisket and chicken wings! Wasn't that long ago, 5-6 years, that brisket was less than $2.00 per lb. and I can remember buying chicken wings for $.10 per lb. in the mid-70's when we were first married.
> Ken



Feh! Don't get me started. All changed when Fergus Henderson published his Nose to Tail Eating in '99, and when Batali started serving little servings of tripe at Lupa in NYC. Food press hailed it—hip foodies wanted the badge of honor for devouring pig spleen and beef hearts—chefs embraced offal and secondary cuts for both the culinary challenge and higher profit margin. Old school home cooks and ethnic communities who'd been cooking with it all along, suddenly shocked with the higher sticker price.

Average price for oxtails here seem to hover around $5–7 a pound, figure most of what accounts for weight is bone. I also remember when lamb shanks were cheap—until Chef Tom Valenti singlehandedly turned it into a hot commodity! His lamb shanks recipe is a classic.


----------



## Anton

What oxtail goes for now days is preposterous, couldn't give it away 10 years ago


----------



## Kgp

Need to find a good recipe for chicken osso bucco!


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I take it you are referring to that cheap santoku? That's a Wüsthof I bought about 25 years ago. I've since given it to a friend. It's actually a surprisingly good knife. Quite light, and I got a razor edge on it. My Kurosaki is nicer, but cost about four times as much…


I was just playing off your comment about the cheap Yanagiba. Didn’t mean to cast aspersions at all! It’s an amazing sashimi display!


----------



## Xenif

Used to get Geoduck for like $5 lb or something, now I can't get a decent one for under $30/lb. Then I went to Asia and Geoduck were CHEAPER than they were in CANADA (where they are cultivated). Same things happening to Dungeness crab and spotted prawns .... Lobsters will go that way too ...


----------



## ACHiPo

Xenif said:


> Couldn't agree more! Frugality was the driving force for excellent cuisine for centuries, but now meals-in-a-box make people feel like they can "cook" without the skills of picking/shopping for ingredients or even pick up a knife.
> 
> Here's $8 CAD worth of food, enough for 6-8 adults: $6 Beef "rib-finger" meat ($3/lb), $1 of Daikon (39¢/lb), $1 of everything else (rice, ginger, garlic, sauces)
> 
> View attachment 47289
> View attachment 47290
> View attachment 47291
> 
> 
> Forget what you spend on a Kato or Shig. Even when I tell regular normal people I spent $100 on a Tanaka they think I'm crazy.


That looks great! I’m hungry!


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> I was just playing off your comment about the cheap Yanagiba. Didn’t mean to cast aspersions at all! It’s an amazing sashimi display!


Well, that yanagiba deserves to have cast aspersions on it 

Thanks again for the compliment! I can't take credit for the arrangement though. It was inspired by one of the videos on this channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/NoVeKitchenAndBar/featured


----------



## parbaked

Kgp said:


> Need to find a good recipe for chicken osso bucco!



Don't bother. There's barely enough meat on a chicken shank to make it worthwhile...


----------



## panda

yea just do chicken sashimi instead


----------



## DitmasPork

Chinese nose-to-tail cookery. Braised beef tendons. A Chinese-Chinese dish that hasn't caught on yet with the trendy millennial foodie scene, more an old school classic. Froze tendons wrapped in small portions to enrich beef stew, etc.


----------



## Lars

Another Risotto..


----------



## DamageInc

Looks a bit dry. Is that preference? What kind of rice are you using?


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Chinese nose-to-tail cookery. Braised beef tendons. A Chinese-Chinese dish that hasn't caught on yet with the trendy millennial foodie scene, more an old school classic. Froze tendons wrapped in small portions to enrich beef stew, etc.


That looks amazing! How does beef tendon taste? Is there anything you can compare it to?

I wouldn't know how to go about getting this meat, it's definitely not commonly available in Australia. I do have a really good butcher though, who will do custom orders. If I tell him to get me some beef tendon, will he know what I'm talking about? Or do I need to tell him which bits from what parts of the animal to use?


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> That looks amazing! How does beef tendon taste? Is there anything you can compare it to?
> 
> I wouldn't know how to go about getting this meat, it's definitely not commonly available in Australia. I do have a really good butcher though, who will do custom orders. If I tell him to get me some beef tendon, will he know what I'm talking about? Or do I need to tell him which bits from what parts of the animal to use?



Yeah, take a magnifying glass to a cooked piece of beef shank meat or oxtails—some of the greatest braising meats—there are semi-transparent streaks of protein material going through the meat. Take semi-transparent stuff, enlarge it tenfold, and that's kind of like beef tendon in taste and texture. 

That semi-transparent stuff—I'm not a biologist, sure there's a word for it—releases gelatin/collagen giving stews, soups a sticky unctuousness. Xiaolongbao—soup dumplings—are made with a tone of gelatin.

Beef tendons aren't that great tasting on its own, kind of flavorless, needs a lot of aromatic support—tendons are in the legs, carry the entire weight of the cow so they're tough as hell and need a long slow cook in a wet medium. To give an idea of how tough they are, pet stores sell them dried as chew toys.

If you have Chinese people in Australia, you can certainly find beef tendons. Any Chinese meat market work their salt will have them. The main attraction of Chinese cooked tendons is the texture, which is soft and melting when well cooked—it's also a common garnish for Vietnamese Pho.

https://www.gourmettraveller.com.au...uan-style-beef-tendon-with-steamed-buns-11038


----------



## Michi

Thanks heaps for the explanation! I'll try and hunt some down. There are a few butchers in the Chinese mall in Brisbane.

Definitely going to give this a try. I'm the sort of person who likes things such as heart, tripe, beef cheeks, and so on, so I expect that I will like this, too


----------



## ACHiPo

Thanks for the explanation. We have Asian markets in the Bay Area, but I've never looked for tendon. I do like it in Pho', but never thought to seek it out to braise on its own. Your dish looks really good. I'm currently in China and can definitely relate to "nose to tail". I"ve learned not to ask, just try it. Still not a fan of tripe or duck blood or chicken/duck feet. Can roll with about anything else, though.


----------



## ACHiPo

Duplicate post.


----------



## DitmasPork

ACHiPo said:


> Thanks for the explanation. We have Asian markets in the Bay Area, but I've never looked for tendon. I do like it in Pho', but never thought to seek it out on its own. Your dish looks really good. I'm currently in China and can definitely relate to "nose to tail". I"ve learned not to ask, just try it. Still not a fan of tripe or duck blood or chicken/duck feet. Can roll with about anything else, though.



It's an acquired taste for some. Quintessential poor people food, taking a cheap, often thrown away part of the animal and crafting it into a nourishing meal. Peasant food.


----------



## parbaked

Tendon is held in pretty high regard in Hong Kong. 
It's a staple in the wonton noodle shops, where the standard options are wonton, brisket or tendon with your noodles.
Some shops are famous for their tendon over their wonton. 
People often mix the braised tendon with brisket so you get some meat with your jelly....


----------



## parbaked

ACHiPo said:


> Thanks for the explanation. We have Asian markets in the Bay Area, but I've never looked for tendon. I do like it in Pho', but never thought to seek it out to braise on its own.



Go to Hon's on Kearny in Chinatown. 
They have decent braised tendons noodle soup.
It's the closest thing to Hong Kong wonton noodles that I know in SF (even though the owner is from Shanghai).
https://www.yelp.com/biz/hons-wun-tun-house-san-francisco


----------



## Xenif

parbaked said:


> Tendon is held in pretty high regard in Hong Kong.
> It's a staple in the wonton noodle shops, where the standard options are wonton, brisket or tendon with your noodles.
> Some shops are famous for their tendon over their wonton.
> People often mix the braised tendon with brisket so you get some meat with your jelly....


Indeed, the beef brisket and tendon on flat rice noodles has a cult following and I believe is second most consumed noodle-soup combo after wonton noodles. Some of these shops has their brisket sauce, in the same pot, for over 50 years.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Looks a bit dry. Is that preference? What kind of rice are you using?



No, would have liked it a little more wet. Was good though. The rice is Arborio.

Lars


----------



## HRC_64

Lars said:


> No, would have liked it a little more wet. Was good though. The rice is Arborio.
> 
> Lars



If you refresh the stock too soon it just sort of boils the rice, which looks drier and less creamy. So one trick is too let the broth reduce further between refreshes (eg, so there are small steam holes). This actually it more creamy because it breaks down the rice a bit more. 

Sometimes if not patient its tempting to refresh a little early.


----------



## Xenif

Scrooge McDuck Challenge, how many ways can you make one duck, which was $10CAD?

So far: Five spice duck breast Bento, Winter udon x 3, Duck Confit ragu pasta, duck confit croquet (with the confit wings), duck fat french fries from the rendered oil










Still have one confit leg left , probably do iceberg wedge salad with crispy duck skin, confit meat, duck fat crutons, duck fat Ceasar dressing. 

Now this is head to tail eating


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Scrooge McDuck Challenge, how many ways can you make one duck, which was $10CAD?
> 
> So far: Five spice duck breast Bento, Winter udon x 3, Duck Confit ragu pasta, duck confit croquet (with the confit wings), duck fat french fries from the rendered oilView attachment 47494
> View attachment 47495
> View attachment 47496
> 
> 
> Still have one confit leg left , probably do iceberg wedge salad with crispy duck skin, confit meat, duck fat crutons, duck fat Ceasar dressing.
> 
> Now this is head to tail eating


Man, this makes me want to do duck!


----------



## Bert2368

For some reason there was a sale at the local grocery on tuna steaks. Yeah, baby, yeah!

It's about -20F here tonight. So I grilled tuna outdoors, because, no freaking sense whatsoever?

Charcoal grilled 4 X 8oz. each tuna steaks, marinated in a wine vinegar mix, lemon juice, herbs, olive oil, served with herbed aioli. Fresh herbs, I got 'em growing indoors in the windows. Compromised my principals and used commercial mayonaise, I was in a hurry.

I had pruned some of our fruit trees, so I tossed about 100g of fresh apple twigs onto thecharcoal right before putting the tuna on, closed the top of the egg to hold the smoke in for the first side.

Base recipe here:

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/grilled-tuna-with-herbed-aioli-108291

I jiggered it a bit, fresh ground white and black pepper, fresh lemon juice, balsamic rather than red wine vinegar + a touch of sugar and a pinch of sea salt.

On the side, oven roasted carrots, parsnips, turnips and beats with rosemary and olive oil, sea salt and black pepper.

Also oven roasted some nice brussel sprouts with olive oil, a bit of garlic, fresh squeezed lemon juice + some crumbled stilton cheese.

It's the hard part of winter. My body is saying EAT.


----------



## mc2442

You know a place is cold when downtown Minneapolis has sky walks connecting everything so you never have to go outside.
And sounds delicious, I hope it was worth braving the elements.


----------



## DitmasPork

Singaporean Laksa—spicy noodle soup—with Chinese Greens and Sweet Tea Brined Roast Pork. Laksa not from scratch, but rather a brand called Prima Taste—which my Singaporean friend swears by. For instant soup and noodles, it's very good!


----------



## minibatataman

DitmasPork said:


> Singaporean Laksa—spicy noodle soup—with Chinese Greens and Sweet Tea Brined Roast Pork. Laksa not from scratch, but rather a brand called Prima Taste—which my Singaporean friend swears by. For instant soup and noodles, it's very good!



Ditmas I sometimes genuinely hate you. I was feeling too lazy to make something nice so I made a basic noodle salad, which would've been perfectly nice had I not seen your stupid post


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Ditmas just killing it lately. Awesome shots too. If you're not a cook/chef I think you missed your calling bro


----------



## larrybard

Mucho Bocho said:


> Ditmas just killing it lately. Awesome shots too. If you're not a cook/chef I think you missed your calling bro


Pretty sure I recall him saying that he used to be a professional chef, though now he's "just" an obviously extremely talented home cook.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

larrybard said:


> Pretty sure I recall him saying that he used to be a professional chef, though now he's "just" an obviously extremely talented home cook.



I'll second what Mucho Bocho said and am totally with Larry on the "time to come out of retirement" 'popup' NYC dinner ... just say the word, give us a price piont/menu and I will start making plans ... probably find some nice 'sous material amongst us' as well!' .... don't make me beg ... well ... pretty please with sugar on top ...


----------



## DitmasPork

larrybard said:


> Pretty sure I recall him saying that he used to be a professional chef, though now he's "just" an obviously extremely talented home cook.



Cheers!

My pro cooking career has been:
• Dishwasher/food prep when I was in high school, in a dodgy Italian restaurant in Hawaii, where they let me plate spaghetti and other dishes when they were swamped. The two head chefs were a Spaniard and a Frenchman. Owner eventually torched the joint for insurance money—he got caught.
• Had a small catering company—"staff" was just me plus girlfriend and soccer teammates (drinking buddies), whom I paid with leftover food. Did private parties, biggest was for 75 people. My business strategy of regularly doing people favors by grossly undercharging doomed me to failure. My soccer team were used as servers, it was very classy 'cause they all had either British or French accents.

Just a home cook. Supper parties for friends and family.


Fortunate enough to have only lived in cities with awesome food/restaurants—Honolulu, San Francisco and NYC. 

Once had a French girlfriend, I think I liked her because I assumed all french women cooked. Sadly she couldn't cook and had poor taste in food, we broke up.


----------



## larrybard

DitmasPork said:


> Once had a French girlfriend, I think I liked her because I assumed all french women cooked. Sadly she couldn't cook and had poor taste in food, we broke up.


Ah, what a man of unique taste you seem to be. Most men I know have not been attracted to French women due to their assumed cooking. (Though maybe that wasn't the case with Paul Cushing Child.)

P.S. Loved the fitting YouTube video.


----------



## Xenif

The Real Umami Burger
Short rib patty, soy-mushroom-kombu-mirin glaze, velvetta cheese, avocado, Japanese mayo, super fine katsuobushi, thin onions 

What happens when I decided I didn't want to waste the last cup of dipping sauce for my udon ...


----------



## HRC_64

> velvetta cheese, avocado, ... mayo


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> The Real Umami Burger


I bet that tasted _extremely_ nice!


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## podzap

Homemade pasta today: spaghetti, fettucini and ravioli stuffed with ricotta-mozzarella-parmesan mixture.

Recipe:

500g Divella Farina 00 flour
14 egg yolks
2 egg whites
A few sprinkles of water

Mixing and kneading by hand until it all sticks into one ball. Wrap with plastic wrap and store in the fridge overnight.


----------



## podzap

French onion soup for dinner


----------



## Kitchenchem

Hatch green chili enchiladas


----------



## DitmasPork

Kitchenchem said:


> Hatch green chili enchiladas


Yum! I used to order mine "Christmas" in Santa Fe.


----------



## DitmasPork

Crispy skinned Roast Pork Shoulder Half with Uyghur/Xinjiang inspired dry rub made from chilies, cumin, fennel, Sichuan pepper, homemade five spice and salt. Since this is KKF, the recipe required using three different knives.

Always delighted with how cheap pork is on sale at my neighborhood supermarket, this was 89 cents a pound. Not organic or a noble heritage breed, but made for a great pig feast!


----------



## ACHiPo

Dude that looks SO tasty! I think I may give that a shot for Superbowl. It will give me something to try out my new Kontatsu on. I need to find Sezchuan peppercorns locally--it's one of the treats from visiting western China.


----------



## Xenif

It's cold, so it's Sukiyaki time again


----------



## DitmasPork

ACHiPo said:


> Dude that looks SO tasty! I think I may give that a shot for Superbowl. It will give me something to try out my new Kontatsu on. I need to find Sezchuan peppercorns locally--it's one of the treats from visiting western China.


 Do you live near a Chinatown?


----------



## ACHiPo

DitmasPork said:


> Do you live near a Chinatown?


I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, so finding the ingredients shouldn't be too hard. We have Ranch 99 supermarkets here that have a pretty big (overwhelmingly so) selection of Asian ingredients.


----------



## DitmasPork

ACHiPo said:


> I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, so finding the ingredients shouldn't be too hard. We have Ranch 99 supermarkets here that have a pretty big (overwhelmingly so) selection of Asian ingredients.



Sichuan peppercorns are a very common ingredient in Chinese supermarkets, very cheap. Should be lightly toasted in a skillet before grinding them up. The pre-ground stuff always tastes flat and stale to me.


----------



## Viggetorr

DitmasPork said:


> I usually do 425f, not turning, basting towards the last 10 minutes.



Basting with it's own juice? Skin looks great considering it's not been brushed with oil or anything!


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Sichuan peppercorns are a very common ingredient in Chinese supermarkets, very cheap. Should be lightly toasted in a skillet before grinding them up. The pre-ground stuff always tastes flat and stale to me.


Totally agree with light toast and fresh ground.
Ma Po tofu will never be the same .


----------



## Lars

Took another shot at making risotto, adding smaller amounts of stock eack time. Also made it more wet. Turned out really nice..




Pork sausages with mash, peas and onion gravy.


----------



## Lars




----------



## madelinez

Lars said:


> View attachment 47912



My mouth is watering just looking at that, any secrets?


----------



## Lars

madelinez said:


> My mouth is watering just looking at that, any secrets?



No secrets, it's a simple "no knead" bread made with plain wheat flour and baked in a dutch oven.

Lars


----------



## ACHiPo

Foodball!!!

Baked purple yam chips, celery, Daikon, guacamole.
Crispy Brussels sprouts (avocado oil, garlic, salt, pepper)
Malaysian wings with honey chili garlic almond sauce.
Xinjiang-spiced pork leg (thanks Ditmas!) sous vide at 140F for 14 hours then finished under the broiler


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Foodball!!!
> 
> Baked purple yam chips, celery, Daikon, guacamole.
> Crispy Brussels sprouts (avocado oil, garlic, salt, pepper)
> Malaysian wings with honey chili garlic almond sauce.
> Xinjiang-spiced pork leg (thanks Ditmas!) sous vide at 140F for 14 hours then finished under the broiler


Looks bloody great! I've got to try making that pork, too!


----------



## DitmasPork

ACHiPo said:


> Foodball!!!
> 
> Baked purple yam chips, celery, Daikon, guacamole.
> Crispy Brussels sprouts (avocado oil, garlic, salt, pepper)
> Malaysian wings with honey chili garlic almond sauce.
> Xinjiang-spiced pork leg (thanks Ditmas!) sous vide at 140F for 14 hours then finished under the broiler
> View attachment 48105
> View attachment 48106
> View attachment 48107
> View attachment 48108
> View attachment 48109
> View attachment 48110
> View attachment 48111
> View attachment 48112
> View attachment 48113
> View attachment 48114



That looks really good! How'd you figure out the salt content for the pork sous vide? I've never sous vided.


----------



## erickso1

DitmasPork said:


> That looks really good! How'd you figure out the salt content for the pork sous vide? I've never sous vided.



I got a sous vide for Xmas. Been using it a lot for chicken breast. Works awesome. 

Tonight though I’m going to try it with some char sui marinaded pork chunks that were on sale. Finish them on something hot. More an experiment then anything.


----------



## Uncle Mike

Spatchcocked chicken on Big Green Egg.


----------



## Stx00lax

Braised short rib agnolotti, anchovy-chili-lemon zest pangrattato, good olive oil, barrel aged balsamic


----------



## DitmasPork

Uncle Mike said:


> Spatchcocked chicken on Big Green Egg.


Wonderful! I've always wanted a kamado. I have fond and solid memories of meals being cooked in kamados, don't remember the brand name, but they were the older predecessors to Big Green Egg—probably made circa 40s–60s. Such brilliant design.

Smoky chicken rocks!

If I ever get the money—and a back yard—my wish list would include a kamado and one of those offset barrel smokers
https://www.shopyourway.com/rivergrille-ranchers-grill-in-black/549028318


----------



## ACHiPo

DitmasPork said:


> That looks really good! How'd you figure out the salt content for the pork sous vide? I've never sous vided.


I just followed this spice mixture (kinda), seasoning the meat and skin before vacuum sealing them and marinating in the refrigerator about 12 hours before starting the sous vide.


1/4 cup cumin seed
1 tbsp red Szechuan peppercorns
2 tbsp dried Hatch chile flakes
2 tbsp black pepper
1 1/2 tsp kosher salt
1 tbsp ginger powder
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 1/2 tsp chili powder
I added some smoked paprika and three Thai chilis. When I use the mixture again I'm going to add more Szechuan peppercorns and other ingredients--I found the toasted cumin a bit overpowering.


----------



## DitmasPork

ACHiPo said:


> I just followed this spice mixture (kinda), seasoning the meat and skin before vacuum sealing them and marinating in the refrigerator about 12 hours before starting the sous vide.
> 
> 
> 1/4 cup cumin seed
> 1 tbsp red Szechuan peppercorns
> 2 tbsp dried Hatch chile flakes
> 2 tbsp black pepper
> 1 1/2 tsp kosher salt
> 1 tbsp ginger powder
> 1 tbsp garlic powder
> 1 1/2 tsp chili powder
> I added some smoked paprika and three Thai chilis. When I use the mixture again I'm going to add more Szechuan peppercorns and other ingredients--I found the toasted cumin a bit overpowering.


Cheers! I've been using Sichuan peppercorns with abandon, gotta get that mouth-numbing part down.


----------



## Kgp

Uncle Mike said:


> Spatchcocked chicken on Big Green Egg.


Love BGE food porn!

Ever done meatloaf?

Ken


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> Love BGE food porn!
> 
> Ever done meatloaf?
> 
> Ken



Good looking meatloaf—complete with the requisite layer of ketchup—love it.

Here's a contemporary old school Kamado (BGE forefather) in Japan—pic sourced from wiki.


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> Good looking meatloaf—complete with the requisite layer of ketchup—love it.
> 
> Here's a contemporary old school Kamado (BGE forefather) in Japan—pic sourced from wiki.


Wonder if they did low and slow pork butt with that?

Grilled meatloaf is the bomb. I add a can of drained tomatoes and green chilies (Rotel) and a cup of shredded cheddar. Glaze is ketchup and honey.
Ken


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> Wonder if they did low and slow pork butt with that?
> 
> Grilled meatloaf is the bomb. I add a can of drained tomatoes and green chilies (Rotel) and a cup of shredded cheddar. Glaze is ketchup and honey.
> Ken



What kind of ketchup do you use? I make a tone of stuff from scratch, but for me ketchup has to be Heinz brand—always disappointed when restaurants give me their house-made ketchup.


----------



## Uncle Mike

Kgp said:


> Wonder if they did low and slow pork butt with that?
> 
> Grilled meatloaf is the bomb. I add a can of drained tomatoes and green chilies (Rotel) and a cup of shredded cheddar. Glaze is ketchup and honey.
> Ken



Haven’t done meatloaf - sounds and looks good though! Did a chicken roulade with the white meat stuffed with a chorizo made from the dark meat.


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> What kind of ketchup do you use? I make a tone of stuff from scratch, but for me ketchup has to be Heinz brand—always disappointed when restaurants give me their house-made ketchup.


Nothing but Heinz. My mother used to make home made. If probably love it now but refused to eat it then.

Ken


----------



## Bert2368

Balotine done in the kamodo-




Potroast made of beef arm steaks heavily laced with slivers of garlic, being seared on the same grill-



Layering the seared beef with carmelized onions, some vegebable stock, leftovers of other beef stocks + a bouquet garni.






Shredded pot roast, going to be used in an old fashioned ladagne, some clarified stock from the pot for sauce.



Assembling the lasagne.




And they are done!


----------



## Kgp

Beautiful! Is there a stuffing in the balotine?

This is a corn stuffed pork loin with bacon slurry.


----------



## Kgp

Uncle Mike said:


> Haven’t done meatloaf - sounds and looks good though! Did a chicken roulade with the white meat stuffed with a chorizo made from the dark meat.


Never made my own chorizo! I've got to try this!


----------



## Bert2368

The balotine of chicken pictured was stuffed with a porcini/portabella/shiitake mushroom + leak and shallot dressing, the sauce is a bechamel with added liquid from soaking the porcini, parmesan and chicken stock.

The last couple of nasty winter weekends have been replete with much comfort food sluttery, I'll try to make time to post the recipes.


----------



## ACHiPo

Uncle Mike said:


> Haven’t done meatloaf - sounds and looks good though! Did a chicken roulade with the white meat stuffed with a chorizo made from the dark meat.


That looks pretty awesome. I've wanted to try a roulade ever since watching Jacques Pepin debone a chicken!


----------



## Kgp

Bert2368 said:


> The balotine of chicken pictured was stuffed with a porcini/portabella/shiitake mushroom + leak and shallot dressing, the sauce is a bechamel with added liquid from soaking the porcini, parmesan and chicken stock.
> 
> The last couple of nasty winter weekends have been replete with much comfort food sluttery, I'll try to make time to post the recipes.


Love to see the recipe. 

Ken


----------



## Uncle Mike

ACHiPo said:


> That looks pretty awesome. I've wanted to try a roulade ever since watching Jacques Pepin debone a chicken!





Pepín is definitely the master.


----------



## panda

Kgp said:


> Love BGE food porn!
> 
> Ever done meatloaf?
> 
> Ken


Ughh, smoked meatloaf sounds delicious!!!


----------



## panda

DitmasPork said:


> What kind of ketchup do you use? I make a tone of stuff from scratch, but for me ketchup has to be Heinz brand—always disappointed when restaurants give me their house-made ketchup.


My favorite is McDonald's ketchup, I wish I could get it in bottles.


----------



## AT5760

Anyone here ever done a traditional barbacoa? I found out the local Latin butcher can get me a whole goat, so I’m thinking about digging a pit in the spring. Thoughts? Tips?


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> My favorite is McDonald's ketchup, I wish I could get it in bottles.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BN2CYC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda

unavailable


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> unavailable


Seems to be available on Canadian eBay, though I’m always a bit cautious with eBay.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=322377743617

Apparently it’s commonly available at supermarkets in Serbia and Malta. I’ll have to pay attention to the ketchup next time I’m at McDonald’s.


----------



## panda

Panda Express has the best tasting sriracha too lol


----------



## Bert2368

ACHiPo said:


> That looks pretty awesome. I've wanted to try a roulade ever since watching Jacques Pepin debone a chicken!



GO FOR IT.

While going to school I had spent several months in a restaurant chopping up onions, bell peppers and celery ("Cajun trinity") on the other side of a stainless steel table from a Vietnam vet ex US Army cook with YEARS more experience than myself while he cut up the weeks delivery of whole chickens for stock, fried chicken breast po' boy sandwiches, chicken tenders with creole sauce & whatever else we were using chix for that week.

It was obviously VERY skilled, hard and difficult work, he was sweating afterwards and often needed to smoke an extra bowl under the hood during his "Beatles Break" right before we opened for lunch on "chicken day" (all this was before sex could kill you and pot was cheaper than beer, it's going to be legal by next year, dig? That fossil Reagan could never win!)

I knew I couldn't do such a complex task. No way.

What I did not realize at the time? Some people just DON'T CARE TO GET BETTER at their work.

About 5 years ago, I got my first Silver Grey Dorking chicks and learned how to "grow my own" chickens. Which includes turning strutting, crowing critters I had raised from cute little chipmunk striped fuzz balls into oven ready food-

What a trip or someone who wasn't farm raised. If it comes to you in boxes off a truck or cellophane wrapped foam trays at the market, you can not imagine. When we started raising turkeys, I began to understand Jainism.

Anyhow. Slaughtering, scalding, plucking by hand and dressing is WORK. With a short, stiff bladed sharp knife and Jacques to show the way, deboning for a balotine is a PIECE OF CAKE.

I advise you to watch the video several times before hand and have someone with clean hands to roll the video and rewind it for you while you do the first one. But it all makes perfect sense, once you have done it.







http://s559.photobucket.com/user/Bert2368/media/IMG_6213.mp4.html


----------



## MrHiggins

panda said:


> Panda Express has the best tasting sriracha too lol


I'm sure the "secret" ingredient to both McDonald's katchup and Panda Sriracha is just added sugar.


----------



## HRC_64

ha. yes. the packet ketchup is very sweet.


----------



## Michi

Uncle Mike said:


> Pepín is definitely the master.


Fun to watch, and great explanations, too!

I'm inspired to do my first boneless chicken now!


----------



## Kgp

Bert2368 said:


> GO FOR IT.
> 
> While going to school I had spent several months in a restaurant chopping up onions, bell peppers and celery ("Cajun trinity") on the other side of a stainless steel table from a Vietnam vet ex US Army cook with YEARS more experience than myself while he cut up the weeks delivery of whole chickens for stock, fried chicken breast po' boy sandwiches, chicken tenders with creole sauce & whatever else we were using chix for that week.
> 
> It was obviously VERY skilled, hard and difficult work, he was sweating afterwards and often needed to smoke an extra bowl under the hood during his "Beatles Break" right before we opened for lunch on "chicken day" (all this was before sex could kill you and pot was cheaper than beer, it's going to be legal by next year, dig? That fossil Reagan could never win!)
> 
> I knew I couldn't do such a complex task. No way.
> 
> What I did not realize at the time? Some people just DON'T CARE TO GET BETTER at their work.
> 
> About 5 years ago, I got my first Silver Grey Dorking chicks and learned how to "grow my own" chickens. Which includes turning strutting, crowing critters I had raised from cute little chipmunk striped fuzz balls into oven ready food-
> 
> What a trip or someone who wasn't farm raised. If it comes to you in boxes off a truck or cellophane wrapped foam trays at the market, you can not imagine. When we started raising turkeys, I began to understand Jainism.
> 
> Anyhow. Slaughtering, scalding, plucking by hand and dressing is WORK. With a short, stiff bladed sharp knife and Jacques to show the way, deboning for a balotine is a PIECE OF CAKE.
> 
> I advise you to watch the video several times before hand and have someone with clean hands to roll the video and rewind it for you while you do the first one. But it all makes perfect sense, once you have done it.
> 
> View attachment 48249
> 
> 
> View attachment 48250
> 
> 
> http://s559.photobucket.com/user/Bert2368/media/IMG_6213.mp4.html


I grew up on a farm and we"processed"a lot of our own meat. I agree with the common wisdom that there would be many more vegans if we all had to do it.

Ken


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> Panda Express has the best tasting sriracha too lol


I've only had Panda Express once in my life, mainly because I haven't had rice for like three whole days and some alarm inside me was starting to beep telling me I will die shortly if I don't consume rice. 
How do you people eat that stuff !?
First time in my life I saw three starving chinese businessmen NOT finish their rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> I've only had Panda Express once in my life, mainly because I haven't had rice for like three whole days and some alarm inside me was starting to beep telling me I will die shortly if I don't consume rice.
> How do you people eat that stuff !?
> First time in my life I saw three starving chinese businessmen NOT finish their rice.



Depends on which Panda Express you go to—it's a huge franchise. Some are truly dreadful, some are actually pretty decent. The Panda Express in Hawaii—where there's a large Chinese population—near my parent's house is actually known to regularly serve a very respectable ginger-scallion-shoyu steamed fish.


----------



## DitmasPork

Crispy Skinned Cast Iron Skillet Roasted Five Spice Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Cultured Butter. Made with a fresh killed bird, a pile of meat to nosh on during the most boring Super Bowl ever. Half stick of melted butter poured over just before cooking—no basting. Roasted first at 450f, then at 325f. Beak-to-tail cooking. 220 Mazaki gyuto, 135 Wakui petty, #9 size Griswold skillet (used to be grandma's).


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Depends on which Panda Express you go to—it's a huge franchise. Some are truly dreadful, some are actually pretty decent. The Panda Express in Hawaii—where there's a large Chinese population—near my parent's house is actually known to regularly serve a very respectable ginger-scallion-shoyu steamed fish.


I was in Michigan, Ann Arbor area? Or Denver ... It was one of the two ...


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Crispy Skinned Cast Iron Skillet Roasted Five Spice Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Cultured Butter. Made with a fresh killed bird, a pile of meat to nosh on during the most boring Super Bowl ever. Half stick of melted butter poured over just before cooking—no basting. Roasted first at 450f, then at 325f. Beak-to-tail cooking. 220 Mazaki gyuto, 135 Wakui petty, #9 size Griswold skillet (used to be grandma's).



Looks perfect. 

Lars


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> I was in Michigan, Ann Arbor area? Or Denver ... It was one of the two ...



Worse Chinese food I ever had was on a cruise liner—my parents organized a family reunion on one. The "chef" was a Swiss dude, the "wonton soup" a bowl with what tasted like canned chicken broth, "wontons" were fried shredded carrot and cabbage filled fried gyoza. I complained to the waitress it didn't have the faintest resemblance to wonton soup—"Chef" said it was his "interpretation" of wonton soup. 

On the subject of worst Asian food. If anyone desires the worst ramen in the world—run, don't walk, to Newark Airport for a bowl of overpriced "ramen" at 
Kaedama Ramen Bar—painfully over salted (even for me, an Asian who likes salty food), lukewarm, stock tasting oddly off, over-cooked flacid noodles. slow service in an empty place.


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> Crispy Skinned Cast Iron Skillet Roasted Five Spice Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Cultured Butter. Made with a fresh killed bird, a pile of meat to nosh on during the most boring Super Bowl ever. Half stick of melted butter poured over just before cooking—no basting. Roasted first at 450f, then at 325f. Beak-to-tail cooking. 220 Mazaki gyuto, 135 Wakui petty, #9 size Griswold skillet (used to be grandma's).


Beautiful! My local Walmart doesn't stock those fancy birds!


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> Beautiful! My local Walmart doesn't stock those fancy birds!


Do you live near a Chinatown?


----------



## Bert2368

I usually will scald and skin the feet when used for food. You KNOW what they are walking in all day long.

BTW, notice anything unusual about these chicken feet? Dorkings...


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> Do you live near a Chinatown?


I live in Ohio. Plenty of chickens, but the heads are probably in the dog food i buy! I've been to Chinatowns in DC and Chicago, seen ducks hanging in the windows. 

We slaughtered our own when I was a kid on the farm, but did so by decapitation. Curious how they do these.


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> I live in Ohio. Plenty of chickens, but the heads are probably in the dog food i buy! I've been to Chinatowns in DC and Chicago, seen ducks hanging in the windows.
> 
> We slaughtered our own when I was a kid on the farm, but did so by decapitation. Curious how they do these.



Well, there's an incision on the neck if that's a clue. When my mom's family raised and slaughtered chickens, it was with a cut to the neck, they'd drain the blood into a bowl to use as an ingredient. Her family were quite poor and made use of everything they could from the chickens and pigs they had.

If you can locate a Chinese/Asian supermarket with a big meat counter, I'm sure they's have whole chickens, or better yet find a farmer. Ain't no farms in NYC.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bert2368 said:


> I usually will scald and skin the feet when used for food. You KNOW what they are walking in all day long.
> 
> BTW, notice anything unusual about these chicken feet? Dorkings...
> 
> View attachment 48270


Feet on my chicken were already scalded and peeled. Your chicken feet looks like it has an extra toe!


----------



## ACHiPo

DitmasPork said:


> Crispy Skinned Cast Iron Skillet Roasted Five Spice Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Cultured Butter. Made with a fresh killed bird, a pile of meat to nosh on during the most boring Super Bowl ever. Half stick of melted butter poured over just before cooking—no basting. Roasted first at 450f, then at 325f. Beak-to-tail cooking. 220 Mazaki gyuto, 135 Wakui petty, #9 size Griswold skillet (used to be grandma's).


"It's smiling at me!"


----------



## Bert2368

Kgp said:


> We slaughtered our own when I was a kid on the farm, but did so by decapitation. Curious how they do these.



"Traditional" slaughter of chickens by decapitation with an axe & letting them run around until they keel over has some drawbacks.

We put them upside down in a cone with the head sticking out the bottom and cut their throats. The Chinese may do the same, I see a cut in the neck of that bird.


----------



## Nemo

Bert2368 said:


> "Traditional" slaughter of chickens by decapitation with an axe & letting them run around until they keel over has some drawbacks.
> 
> We put them upside down in a cone with the head sticking out the bottom and cut their throats. The Chinese may do the same, I see a cut in the neck of that bird.


The pros that I have seen in Oz have a little blunt guillotiney thing that breaks the chooks neck. Then they cut the neck to bleed it in a cone. Then into hot water to defeather. Then into ice water then the fridge IIRC.


----------



## erickso1

DitmasPork said:


> Worse Chinese food I ever had was on a cruise liner—my parents organized a family reunion on one. The "chef" was a Swiss dude, the "wonton soup" a bowl with what tasted like canned chicken broth, "wontons" were fried shredded carrot and cabbage filled fried gyoza. I complained to the waitress it didn't have the faintest resemblance to wonton soup—"Chef" said it was his "interpretation" of wonton soup.
> 
> On the subject of worst Asian food. If anyone desires the worst ramen in the world—run, don't walk, to Newark Airport for a bowl of overpriced "ramen" at
> Kaedama Ramen Bar—painfully over salted (even for me, an Asian who likes salty food), lukewarm, stock tasting oddly off, over-cooked flacid noodles. slow service in an empty place.



Thanks for the heads up. We typically fly out of Newark.


----------



## Anteater

My girlfriend teaches ESL to Chinese kids online and they got us to give hotpot a shot. It's absolutely fantastic and I cannot recommend it enough for entertaining on cold winter nights.


----------



## podzap

What do you get with a huge 3kg / 7lb sirloin, a 300mm yanagiba and a convection oven? Beef jerky! Two different recipes marinating overnight in the vacuum containers. Photos coming tomorrow when I lay the pieces out on the oven trays.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

podzap said:


> What do you get with a huge 3kg / 7lb sirloin, a 300mm yanagiba and a convection oven? Beef jerky! Two different recipes marinating overnight in the vacuum containers. Photos coming tomorrow when I lay the pieces out on the oven trays.



No photo's needed but please PM me for my home address … sweet! Sounds amazing ...


----------



## minibatataman

Sometimes the universe helps when you have no idea what you want to make.
Asian market had a sale on Sichuan peppercorns and I had left over mince (and some broccolinis) 
So I made dan dan noodles, nothing fancy,


but there you go


----------



## Xenif

minibatataman said:


> Sometimes the universe helps when you have no idea what you want to make.
> Asian market had a sale on Sichuan peppercorns and I had left over mince (and some broccolinis)
> So I made dan dan noodles, nothing fancy,View attachment 48452
> but there you go


Crush those peanuts [emoji13] I love Dan Dan noodles


----------



## minibatataman

Xenif said:


> Crush those peanuts [emoji13] I love Dan Dan noodles


Ahaha I asked my girlfriend to do that while I cooked. Came back and they weren't crushed. She had been in a bad mood cuz of work all day, so I happily ate my peanuts whole


----------



## Xenif

minibatataman said:


> Ahaha I asked my girlfriend to do that while I cooked. Came back and they weren't crushed. She had been in a bad mood cuz of work all day, so I happily ate my peanuts whole


Good man, happy wife happy life. Reminds me why I don't ask my wife to do anything in the kitchen


----------



## RonB

Tortilla soup I made for my wife.


----------



## Bert2368

RonB said:


> Tortilla soup I made for my wife.
> View attachment 48458



Please post tortilla soup recipe?

Memories:

There was a Mexican lunch counter/tiny restaurant in the front of a Mexican grocery store on Nicolette Avenue S. in Minneapolis, back around 1998, 1999. "Cassa Samuel"? I think.

They were incredibly good (also ridiculously cheap). I lived about 10 blocks away and would go there after having to snowblow and shovel, chilled to the bone, starving and dog tired.

A bowl of their tortilla soup with carnitas or lengua soft tacos on the side would make my life OK again.

Then, that great cook went somewhere else, the soup turned into a blah, oversalted chicken broth with under ripe avocados floating in it. They screwed up the carnitas spicing too, left the cloves out among other things.


----------



## RonB

Bert2368 said:


> Please post tortilla soup recipe?



OK - here is my attempt at a recipe. The thing is, I go online and d/l several recipes that look promising and take what looks good from each. That works - most of the time...  The two recipes I used were Amazing Chicken Tortilla Soup! by Valerie Marie and posted on food.com, and Chicken Tortilla Soup posted on The Pioneer Woman.

Enough oil to saute the peppers, onions, and garlic. I usually blend half and half olive oil and butter.
3/4 med onion - chopped
3 cloves garlic - minced
1 med bell pepper, or 1/2 each bell and red pepper
1 med jalapeno pepper chopped - include the "innerds" if you like more heat
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts ( I like your idea of carnitas and will try that the next time I have some leftover smoked pulled pork.)
1/2 package frozen plain corn
1/2 can black beans drained and rinsed
1 10 oz can Rotel tomatoes and green chilis - I used fire roasted
4 cups low sodium chicken broth
1 small can tomato sauce
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

I garnished with grated Monerey Jack Cheese, chopped cilantro, sour cream and avocado. You could also use chopped red onion and/or salsaa or pico de gallo. 

Cook the chicken in the chicken broth until tender enough to shred (~ 15 min) Remove chicken from broth and shred. Return to pot and continue cooking. 
Saute onion, garlic, jalapeno and green/red peppers in oil. Add to pot.
Add the rest of the ingredients to the pot and simmer at least 30 minutes more, and up to an hour.

Serve with warmed tortillas or your favorite corn chips if desired.


----------



## Bert2368

Thanks!

I can work with that...

I am going to the 24 hour store and grabbing a couple of avocados snd a bunch of cilantro.

Because, guess what I just had to spend a couple hours outside doing?!

I need me some hot tortilla soup with avocado & cheese as an antidote to this white crap that keeps falling out of the sky-


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup..


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Leek and potato soup..
> 
> View attachment 48598


you like chives as much as i like scallions


----------



## DamageInc

First time doing a non-sous vide steak since getting into sous vide. Still got it. Served it with a peppercorn sauce.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> First time doing a non-sous vide steak since getting into sous vide. Still got it. Served it with a peppercorn sauce.


Nice looking piece of meat!
Do you have a recipe to share for the peppercorn sauce? I'm intrigued.

Ken


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> Nice looking piece of meat!
> Do you have a recipe to share for the peppercorn sauce? I'm intrigued.
> 
> Ken



Sure. No real measurements though. After removing the steak from the pan, drain excess oil and toast some roughly cracked black peppercorns on it for 30 seconds. Adjust the amount of pepper to your preference. You can also use brined green peppercorns for a milder flavor. Deglaze with a few tablespoons cognac/armagnac/calvados/bourbon. Flame optional. Once it's almost a syrup, pour in some veal demi glace. If you don't have demi glace, pour in some beef stock and let it reduce again. Add a teaspoon of dijon mustard. Then add double cream or, in my case, 38% creme fraiche. Adjust with more pepper, salt, or sherry vinegar if needed. Finish the steak in the sauce if you want, or just spoon it over like I did.


----------



## krx927

The other day I was coking some demi glace. I did not really feel like steak and then I said that I can as well make Omurice.

Not bad for my first try:

Before cutting the egg:






After cutting the egg:






With plenty of demi glace on top:






It was delicious!


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Sure. No real measurements though. After removing the steak from the pan, drain excess oil and toast some roughly cracked black peppercorns on it for 30 seconds. Adjust the amount of pepper to your preference. You can also use brined green peppercorns for a milder flavor. Deglaze with a few tablespoons cognac/armagnac/calvados/bourbon. Flame optional. Once it's almost a syrup, pour in some veal demi glace. If you don't have demi glace, pour in some beef stock and let it reduce again. Add a teaspoon of dijon mustard. Then add double cream or, in my case, 38% creme fraiche. Adjust with more pepper, salt, or sherry vinegar if needed. Finish the steak in the sauce if you want, or just spoon it over like I did.


Thanks! It's on the menu for the weekend!
Ken


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Sure. No real measurements though.


I love the texture on that sauce. Super-shiny, almost like high-gloss lacquer. I'm going to try this next week, thank you!


----------



## panda

krx927 said:


> The other day I was coking some demi glace. I did not really feel like steak and then I said that I can as well make Omurice.


omurice one of my fav dishes!


----------



## PC315

Sous vide 8hr lamb leg. With flowers for Valentine's day. Trying to convince my wife it's time to upgrade the kitchen knife. "Hey honey, I need a better knife to cut the wonderful lamb "


----------



## gotmail1414

DitmasPork said:


> Crispy Skinned Cast Iron Skillet Roasted Five Spice Chicken with Charred Lemon, Garlic and Cultured Butter. Made with a fresh killed bird, a pile of meat to nosh on during the most boring Super Bowl ever. Half stick of melted butter poured over just before cooking—no basting. Roasted first at 450f, then at 325f. Beak-to-tail cooking. 220 Mazaki gyuto, 135 Wakui petty, #9 size Griswold skillet (used to be grandma's).



Beautiful dish and awesome photos - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kgp

Did you convince her?

Lamb looks delicious. Grew up on a farm, but never ate lamb. I've acquired a taste for it now.

Ken


----------



## PC315

Kgp said:


> Did you convince her?
> 
> Lamb looks delicious. Grew up on a farm, but never ate lamb. I've acquired a taste for it now.
> 
> Ken



Haha getting close, now I just have to figure out what to get. But yeah, lamb is one of my favorite things to sous vide. Always comes out really well.


----------



## podzap

PC315 said:


> Haha getting close, now I just have to figure out what to get. But yeah, lamb is one of my favorite things to sous vide. Always comes out really well.



If you want to go with japanese knives, then this would IMO be a really good option for slicing cooked roasts with or without crust:

MAC professional bread knife (MSB-105) - 26cm

I was already planning to order one of these to replace my Zwilling 4-star bread knife but I found myself living in a hospital ER for the past few days (back home again now).


----------



## PC315

podzap said:


> If you want to go with japanese knives, then this would IMO be a really good option for slicing cooked roasts with or without crust:
> 
> MAC professional bread knife (MSB-105) - 26cm
> 
> I was already planning to order one of these to replace my Zwilling 4-star bread knife but I found myself living in a hospital ER for the past few days (back home again now).



Hope you get better soon. Global knives were also having a sale on Mass Drop, but I think this forum has spoiled me.... I want to get better at sharpening first then get a knife I'll really like


----------



## orangehero

I'm trying to get better at food shots. Was practicing deboning a la Jacques Pepin and made galantine with proscuitto and cheese kind of cordon bleu style roasted over veggies.


----------



## ACHiPo

orangehero said:


> I'm trying to get better at food shots. Was practicing deboning a la Jacques Pepin and made galantine with proscuitto and cheese kind of cordon bleu style roasted over veggies.


That looks AWESOME and pretty much Paleo! Adding it to my to-do list.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I think I probably have 40+ years of Bon Appetit in the 'que from family not having any idea what (if anything) to get me ... still I enjoy it and I find the "cook the cover" sort of challenging when it is something I rarely do ... aka desserts ... came out yummy ... quite a bit of mod's to the recipe based on what was in my pantry / fridge but yummy and fun(ish) to assemble ...


----------



## DamageInc

Two different breads. One is full grain ølands wheat and the other is a half full grain rye half wheat.


----------



## tongas

Limousine hanger steak, gomashio to be done, Tellicherry peppercorn, nutmeg, ginger etc...
Got some prep/work for tonight diner.


----------



## DamageInc

Hanger/onglet is seriously underrated.


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> Hanger/onglet is seriously underrated.


Yes I agree, its one of my fav cuts


----------



## tongas

DamageInc said:


> Hanger/onglet is seriously underrated.





Xenif said:


> Yes I agree, its one of my fav cuts



Hangler (onglet) and flank steak (bavette) are my fav cuts too. I really enjoy long fiber meat, so tasty !


----------



## MontezumaBoy

tongas said:


> Hangler (onglet) and flank steak (bavette) are my fav cuts too. I really enjoy long fiber meat, so tasty !



I would add skirt steak to these as well (Bavette d’aloyau I believe) especially for steak taco's or in a salad ... yummy ...


----------



## tongas

MontezumaBoy said:


> I would add skirt steak to these as well (Bavette d’aloyau I believe) especially for steak taco's or in a salad ... yummy ...



Yes , was thinking of this , but don't know cut's names in english. And also the way butcher works might be really different from country to country , that does not help to translate


----------



## HRC_64

DamageInc said:


> Hanger/onglet is seriously underrated.



ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rob

DamageInc said:


> Sure. No real measurements though. After removing the steak from the pan, drain excess oil and toast some roughly cracked black peppercorns on it for 30 seconds. Adjust the amount of pepper to your preference. You can also use brined green peppercorns for a milder flavor. Deglaze with a few tablespoons cognac/armagnac/calvados/bourbon. Flame optional. Once it's almost a syrup, pour in some veal demi glace. If you don't have demi glace, pour in some beef stock and let it reduce again. Add a teaspoon of dijon mustard. Then add double cream or, in my case, 38% creme fraiche. Adjust with more pepper, salt, or sherry vinegar if needed. Finish the steak in the sauce if you want, or just spoon it over like I did.


Yum, looks like I'm making peppercorn sauce this weekend!


----------



## madelinez

Just joining in on the love for Hanger, easily my favorite cut. Good mix of flavor, tenderness, fat and texture.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski

Tritip steak and point cabbage sliced to go into stirfry with sesame oil and soy sauce.




And also an fondant


----------



## minibatataman

Lots of steak love. This is just what I did with a small piece that's left, had some stir fry veg also so there you go.


----------



## Michi

minibatataman said:


> Lots of steak love. This is just what I did with a small piece that's left, had some stir fry veg also so there you go.


Magnificent!


----------



## minibatataman

Michi said:


> Magnificent!


Haha thank you, I was trying to empty my fridge, so I just threw it all in


----------



## Michi

minibatataman said:


> so I just threw it all in


Yes. But with style!


----------



## Aknificionado

My gf invited her new boss and told me to be kind of creative. Made some Lamb chops, mushed sweet potatoes, glaced carrots, baked potatoes, marsala caramelized onions with thyme jus.

Cheers, Becks


----------



## Michi

Bloody hell! What an entrance!


----------



## ACHiPo

Aknificionado said:


> View attachment 49104
> 
> 
> My gf invited her new boss and told me to be kind of creative. Made some Lamb chops, mushed sweet potatoes, glaced carrots, baked potatoes, marsala caramelized onions with thyme jus.
> 
> Cheers, Becks


Wow!!!


----------



## v4257

Chicken Rizala which is an Indian recipe for chicken stewed in a mint-corriander-cashew sauce


----------



## Aknificionado

Moules-frites


----------



## Uncle Mike

Tri tip


----------



## Lars

Steak, salsa and rice..


----------



## DamageInc

I made coq au vin. It was delicious.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last week's Chinese style steamed Hawaiian Moi. Fish steamed; chopped scallions and coriander leaves piled on hot fish; searing oil poured over leaves; shoyu drizzled on last. Moi is on of my fave island fish to eat—cooked or raw.


----------



## brianh

Was recently playing with my new pressure cooker. Chuck roast and chicken stock.


----------



## Xenif

Peanut Butter and Jam Sandwich /w my very own blackcurrant jam (2017 vintage) 

Goes amazing with foie gras when you crisp the bread up slightly with some foie fat. I once replaced the PB with a dense foie mousse/pate and it looks 100% like a pbj, that was killer too.


----------



## DitmasPork

brianh said:


> View attachment 49468
> View attachment 49469
> 
> 
> Was recently playing with my new pressure cooker. Chuck roast and chicken stock.



I've never used a pressure cooker, but have wanted to. My brother and his wife got a 6qt InstaPot last year during Amazon Prime Day, which they have yet to take out of the box. I've considered commandeering it from them—want to use it for oxtail soup!

What pressure cooker do you have? I've looked at Fagor Duo.


----------



## orangehero

Practicing deboning some more. Prosciutto and goat cheese this time around.


----------



## ACHiPo

Looks good! My gallantine is in the sous vide. Will head to the oven in a few minutes and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> I've never used a pressure cooker, but have wanted to. My brother and his wife got a 6qt InstaPot last year during Amazon Prime Day, which they have yet to take out of the box. I've considered commandeering it from them—want to use it for oxtail soup!
> 
> What pressure cooker do you have? I've looked at Fagor Duo.


Instapot is awesome, I resisted it for the longest time thinking it's a gimmick. It has proven itself in my kitchen.


----------



## ACHiPo

ACHiPo said:


> Looks good! My gallantine is in the sous vide. Will head to the oven in a few minutes and I'll post a pic.



It turned out ok—pastrami, spinach, and mozzarella stuffing with Brussels sprouts


----------



## podzap

Pan fried salmon in canola oil with lime pepper seasoning mix, "al dente" asparagus, sliced avocados and tomatoes. Cooked in an Ikea Sensuell 12" stainless steel frying pan.


----------



## brianh

DitmasPork said:


> I've never used a pressure cooker, but have wanted to. My brother and his wife got a 6qt InstaPot last year during Amazon Prime Day, which they have yet to take out of the box. I've considered commandeering it from them—want to use it for oxtail soup!
> 
> What pressure cooker do you have? I've looked at Fagor Duo.



This is my first time using a pressure cooker, as well. I have the Kuhn Rikon 8qt and have been liking it.


----------



## podzap

brianh said:


> This is my first time using a pressure cooker, as well. I have the Kuhn Rikon 8qt and have been liking it.



If you live in the USA, then don't be surprised if the men in black come knocking on your door after you start googling pressure cooker related topics...


----------



## DamageInc

DitmasPork said:


> I've never used a pressure cooker, but have wanted to. My brother and his wife got a 6qt InstaPot last year during Amazon Prime Day, which they have yet to take out of the box. I've considered commandeering it from them—want to use it for oxtail soup!
> 
> What pressure cooker do you have? I've looked at Fagor Duo.



I can recommend the WMF Perfect Plus. I've used it for years and it's great.


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> I made coq au vin. It was delicious.



I love coq au vin! Last time I used poulet de bresse and went full monty, deboned the chicken and first cooked the stock. After that I used the most traditional recipe I could find. Yummy!


----------



## DamageInc

krx927 said:


> I love coq au vin! Last time I used poulet de bresse and went full monty, deboned the chicken and first cooked the stock. After that I used the most traditional recipe I could find. Yummy!


This is a good recipe for it.


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> This is a good recipe for it.




Indeed this is s good recipe! I never tried marinating the chicken over night for this recipe. But for this I would not use poulet de bresse, i would consider it too expensive and too much change of the original taste.

And for sure the best potato to go with it is mash to absorb all the sauce.


----------



## DamageInc

krx927 said:


> Indeed this is s good recipe! I never tried marinating the chicken over night for this recipe. But for this I would not use poulet de bresse, i would consider it too expensive and too much change of the original taste.
> 
> And for sure the best potato to go with it is mash to absorb all the sauce.


I actually didn't serve mine with potatoes at all, but rather boiled and buttered pearl barley. I wouldn't use bresse either. I just used a nice large free range chicken. I also served it with crispy bacon and glazed pearl onions.


----------



## Luke_G

I surprised the wifey with marinaded turbot sashimi & gently roasted shallot filled with homemade ponzu sauce .


----------



## Lars

Pasta with meat sauce.


----------



## DamageInc

That pasta looks homemade. Is it?


----------



## Lars

Thats right, well spotted.


----------



## DamageInc

Lækkert


----------



## erickso1

Amazon has the 6qt Instant Pot on sale right now for anyone that was thinking about adding one. We use ours all the time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Man. Hate to follow up you recent posters. Yeewza!

Humble, my humble dinner. Did an onion soup but served the cheese and crouton up as a sandwich.


----------



## Lars

Am trying to up my pasta game, so made another batch today.
The sauce is a nice and simpel tomato sauce recommended by DamageInc..


----------



## esoo

Tomato glazed mini-meatloaf on brown-butter mashed potato


----------



## podzap

Had to break in the new roasting pan and country fry pan.

Two packs of scissored bacon fried in the country fry pan, then stir fried the brussel sprouts.

Then I lined the new roasting pan with two packs of bacon slices and a few kilos of our homemade sausages. Jalapeno-cheddar on the edge, garlic-blue cheese in the middle. Had to ladle the fats and juices out of the pan twice during baking and in fact used some of those to stir fry the bacon and brussel sprouts.

This is what we call "mättö" in Finnish: no BS food for men who like food  Brussel sprouts on their own would have been a disqualifier!


----------



## Xenif

Slow roast pork belly cha Siu, super juicy


----------



## DamageInc

Three free range chickens. Gonna part them up and use them for all sorts of things.


----------



## podzap

Ham, asparagus and gruyère buckwheat crêpes.

First evening using this new 24cm crêpe pan. Smoked her up with flaxseed oil once on the stovetop and then straight to work. Cooked 22 crêpes and not a single one stuck to the pan.


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> Slow roast pork belly cha Siu, super juicyView attachment 49585
> View attachment 49586
> View attachment 49587


man i would tear that up right now


----------



## Kitchenchem

Got this idea off of Tasty.
Basmati confetti coconut rice with pan seared cod. Very Tasty!


----------



## Nemo

DamageInc said:


> I can recommend the WMF Perfect Plus. I've used it for years and it's great.


I also have one and it does a great job.


----------



## DamageInc

Loin of cod and a tuna steak. Seared the tuna 40 seconds per side. The cod got a little brown butter bath with capers. Served with crispy pan fried potatoes and a dressed tomato salad.


----------



## Xenif

Daily Bento for the boy; Egg fried rice, salmon floss, seaweed, that pork belly from a few posts back /w cucumber, stiryfry vegetables, and fruits.


----------



## ACHiPo

Xenif said:


> Daily Bento for the boy; Egg fried rice, salmon floss, seaweed, that pork belly from a few posts back /w cucumber, stiryfry vegetables, and fruits.View attachment 49788


I want YOU to pack me a lunch!


----------



## krx927

ACHiPo said:


> I want YOU to pack me a lunch!



Me too, minus the cucumber


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> Daily Bento for the boy; Egg fried rice, salmon floss, seaweed, that pork belly from a few posts back /w cucumber, stiryfry vegetables, and fruits.



Do you deliver?


----------



## JustinP

Lamb stew tonight.


----------



## Lars

Danish comfort dish called Biksemad. 
It's usually made with leftovers, in my case some beef short rib, fried with cooked potato and onion.
Served with a fried egg.


----------



## DamageInc

Always love a good plate of biksemad. I like to add chopped garlic and chili when I make mine. A touch of sesame oil too.


----------



## JustinP

Everything's better with a little chili. Well, almost.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Always love a good plate of biksemad. I like to add chopped garlic and chili when I make mine. A touch of sesame oil too.



I like garlic too. There is a chili in there too, but mostly because I had a couple in the fridge. Never tried sesame oil. Used clarified butter for frying. There is Heinz ketchup under the egg..

Lars


----------



## erickso1

Since we are talking about Scandinavian bfast. Any of you guys have a good aebleskiver recipe? And related, do you have any favorite additions? Been eating then my whole life but thought I’d check here.


----------



## Lars

erickso1 said:


> Since we are talking about Scandinavian bfast. Any of you guys have a good aebleskiver recipe? And related, do you have any favorite additions? Been eating then my whole life but thought I’d check here.



Never made Æbleskiver, but Max from Kvalifood has a recipe and he is known for his traditional recipes..

http://www.kvalifood.com/page/aeble...ake/uuid/a4c08556-4f7c-11e6-bf16-91efab9e0705

But we don't really eat them in the morning, but rather in the afternoon..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

We really don't eat æbleskiver for breakfast. It's more of a dessert. I guess you could eat it for breakfast, as it's kinda like a round pancake. Anyway, I use this recipe.

1 vanilla pod
175 g sugar
500 g flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 liter buttermilk
1 lemon (optional)
Butter for frying

Scrape out the seeds from the vanilla pod and mash them into some of the sugar to separate them properly so they don't lump up. Mix the vanilla, sugar, flour, and baking soda into a large bowl. Whisk the buttermilk into the flour mixture. If you want, you can add the finely grated lemon zest. Then fry the batter mixture in a proper æbleskiver pan. While it is traditional to serve them with powdered sugar and marmalade, I like to skip the marmalade and squeeze some fresh lemon juice over them and dust with the sugar afterwards.


----------



## JustinP

Chicken wrapped in pancetta and sage, with a creamy Parmesan risotto. Served with side salad.


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge chicken breast cooked sous vide and finished over charcoal. Boiled spuds, steamed broccoli and a dressed tomato salad.


----------



## JustinP

It was a make what you can with what you have night. Fried rice with Fresno chili and pancetta. It must have worked, because I sucked it down pretty quick .


----------



## krx927

Not so much cooking as cutting. Opening of Pršut / Prosciutto / Jamon






Set of excellent tools:






End result together with some bread, cheese and knives actually used:


----------



## JustinP

Oh, my.


----------



## DitmasPork

krx927 said:


> Not so much cooking as cutting. Opening of Pršut / Prosciutto / Jamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of excellent tools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result together with some bread, cheese and knives actually used:



Bloody hell!!! I'm soooooo envious. I've never thought about buying a whole prosciutto for home use—my vegetarian wife would not be impressed.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roasted country style ribs. Last night's lazy supper, just salt, pepper, olive oil.


----------



## JustinP

DitmasPork said:


> Roasted country style ribs. Last night's lazy supper, just salt, pepper, olive oil.



Man, that looks so good. How long and what temp?


----------



## erickso1

DitmasPork said:


> Bloody hell!!! I'm soooooo envious. I've never thought about buying a whole prosciutto for home use—my vegetarian wife would not be impressed.



She doesn’t have to know. Keep it in the car, or coat closet at work.


----------



## Xenif

krx927 said:


> Not so much cooking as cutting. Opening of Pršut / Prosciutto / Jamon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set of excellent tools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result together with some bread, cheese and knives actually used:


That looks pretty awesome man

+1 for the Chinese newspaper


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> She doesn’t have to know. Keep it in the car, or coat closet at work.


Closet prosciutto


----------



## ACHiPo

Yeah so a few questions come to mind...
You're in Asia? You have a jambon/prosciuto stand? You can get prosciuto?
Color me impressed!


----------



## DitmasPork

JustinP said:


> Man, that looks so good. How long and what temp?


Think it was 375f for about 50 minutes—my oven runs hot (cheap-o, came w/ the apartment).


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Southern (Asian) style Collard Greens + Pot Likker. Collards cooked with ajwain (bishop's weed), jeera (cumin), Sichuan chilies, garlic, salt, olive oil, water.


----------



## JustinP

I really wish I could like posts :/


----------



## krx927

ACHiPo said:


> Yeah so a few questions come to mind...
> You're in Asia? You have a jambon/prosciuto stand? You can get prosciuto?
> Color me impressed!



he he I knew the newspaper will be confusing. I live in Belgium and pršut comes from Slovenia. This one had incredible low price of 55 eur for the whole leg (I need to brag how cheap I got it). I bought it just after new year when all the stores were clearing xmas stuff (pršut is one of the must have things for new year holidays in Slovenia).

The newspaper comes from my local Chinese restaurant (they have incredible duck). I do not buy other newspapers, but I need it for cooking, so I always take some as it is for free. I always put newspaper on the counter when peeling stuff. Later you just wrap everything and throw away.


----------



## Xenif

Beef Brisket Noodles /w lots of green onions and cilantro


----------



## DamageInc

Making a whole bunch of free range pork belly.


----------



## ACHiPo

krx927 said:


> he he I knew the newspaper will be confusing. I live in Belgium and pršut comes from Slovenia. This one had incredible low price of 55 eur for the whole leg (I need to brag how cheap I got it). I bought it just after new year when all the stores were clearing xmas stuff (pršut is one of the must have things for new year holidays in Slovenia).
> 
> The newspaper comes from my local Chinese restaurant (they have incredible duck). I do not buy other newspapers, but I need it for cooking, so I always take some as it is for free. I always put newspaper on the counter when peeling stuff. Later you just wrap everything and throw away.


Love it!


----------



## Vils

Some kind of Italian ragu for friday comfort.


----------



## DitmasPork

DamageInc said:


> Making a whole bunch of free range pork belly.
> View attachment 50200


 How're you cooking the bellies and for how many people? That picture reminded me of a party I attended for a bunch of NYC cardiologists—a massive table was piled with bacon wrapped scallops, charcuterie, cheeses, and a pork belly dish.


----------



## DamageInc

I'm just cooking for three people, but for a few days. Pork belly keeps very well in the fridge as I'm sure you know. The slices are only around 1.5cm thick.

I just sprinkle all the pieces with salt, pepper, thyme, and chili flakes. Bake them until they are well browned, but not completely dry or without some chew. I like to serve with mashed potatoes and a parsley sauce. Ends up more or less looking like this but with mash instead of boiled whole potatoes and I make my sauce thicker.


----------



## DitmasPork

DamageInc said:


> I'm just cooking for three people, but for a few days. Pork belly keeps very well in the fridge as I'm sure you know. The slices are only around 1.5cm thick.
> 
> I just sprinkle all the pieces with salt, pepper, thyme, and chili flakes. Bake them until they are well browned, but not completely dry or without some chew. I like to serve with mashed potatoes and a parsley sauce. Ends up more or less looking like this but with mash instead of boiled whole potatoes and I make my sauce thicker.



Looks like about 12 lbs. of pork belly? Yeah, 4 lbs. per person is a reasonable portion.  

Have you tried making Okinawan style pork bellies? It's called 'Rafute,' pretty common in Hawaii where there's a lot of Okinawans.
https://www.justonecookbook.com/rafute/


----------



## DamageInc

It's only around 4 pounds. Never tried Okinawan style, but these pieces are too thin for that anyway. Will give it a try next time I have whole pork belly.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Was in the mood for some pho;


----------



## Kitchenchem

*


Pizza Margherita 900F 70 sec*


----------



## Michi

Kitchenchem said:


> Pizza Margherita 900F 70 sec


I'd give a lot for an oven that can do that. Mine tops out at 540F.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Michi said:


> I'd give a lot for an oven that can do that. Mine tops out at 540F.


I’m using Rocc Box. For the price works as good as much higher price.


Michi said:


> I'd give a lot for an oven that can do that. Mine tops out at 540F.


I’m using Rocc Box, really great 70 to 90 sec pizzas.


----------



## Michi

Kitchenchem said:


> I’m using Rocc Box, really great 70 to 90 sec pizzas.


Now I want one, too. More pure evil…


----------



## lowercasebill

look into the new model ooni.
I have ooni 3. 
same deal 60-90 seconds 950°.
approx.$300 USD.
bonus is sous vide rib eye and finish in ooni.


----------



## JustinP

My spring project list includes building an outdoor wood/charcoal fired pizza oven. Having a massive covered patio sure has it's benefits .


----------



## podzap

lowercasebill said:


> look into the new model ooni.
> I have ooni 3.
> same deal 60-90 seconds 950°.
> approx.$300 USD.
> bonus is sous vide rib eye and finish in ooni.



Haha, that is funny . Uuni means oven in Finnish, and obviously that website wouldn't be available with they simply "misspelled" uuni as ooni and branded it. Yeah, the dude who started the company, Kristian Tapaninaho, is a Finn.


----------



## podzap

DitmasPork said:


> Bloody hell!!! I'm soooooo envious. I've never thought about buying a whole prosciutto for home use—my vegetarian wife would not be impressed.



They have them on offer several times per year in the LIDL chain of supermarkets. Usually 60-70 EUR. I have been tempted many times but never bought one as I simply could not eat it fast enough.


----------



## DamageInc

Chicken soup with creme fraiche dumplings.


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> Chicken soup with creme fraiche dumplings.
> 
> View attachment 50241
> View attachment 50239
> View attachment 50240



Are these bread dumplings?


----------



## DamageInc

I'm not sure what you mean by bread dumplings, but this is the recipe I use.


----------



## krx927

Got to try these dumplings once. They really look fluffy. 

Bread dumplings you can get in eastern Europe, Czech, Slovakia, Slovenia...
You cube old bread, add 1 sauted onion, couple of eggs, creme fraiche and some cubed ham. Also very good.


----------



## DamageInc

I do like these dumplings because they are very fluffy. I don't enjoy super dense heavy doughy dumplings.

I often make chicken soup with these dumplings when I have a cold. Also the jalapeno vinegar on top is delicious.


----------



## podzap

Beef Jerky - marinated in chipotle-soy sauce. There are some really huge pieces.


----------



## JustinP

Had some flat-iron in the freezer and a nice warm evening so made some fajitas.






Also have a batch of pickled onions and fresnos, so put those to good use!


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's spicy lacquered drums and thighs—scored with a Gesshin Uraku KU petty. Chicken marinade—shoyu, Sichuan peppercorns, chilies, sugar, homemade five spice, fermented bean curd, sesame oil, etc. Blasted at 400f, 'cause I was in a rush.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## JustinP

Dang! Mouth is watering from the previous two posts.

Did drums and thighs myself last night - with porcini mushrooms, white wine and tomatoes.


----------



## Kitchenchem

DamageInc said:


>


Yummy porchetta


----------



## AT5760

Soba noodle salad with soy dressing (I know, my food photo skills leave much to be desired). Also made caldo verde for dinner tomorrow. Work has been hell lately, so an hour of nothing but knife work was pretty therapeutic!


----------



## krx927

Not fancy, just really GOOD 

Soupe de oignon


----------



## podzap

The plannings of a dinner are coming together. Foie gras, a huge entrecot roast and a bowl full of fresh blood oranges. There are other things to add to this meal as well...


----------



## DitmasPork

podzap said:


> The plannings of a dinner are coming together. Foie gras, a huge entrecot roast and a bowl full of fresh blood oranges. There are other things to add to this meal as well...
> 
> 
> View attachment 50485
> View attachment 50486
> View attachment 50487


Brilliant. Three of my fave ingredients!
I really miss the "LIKE" button.


----------



## HRC_64

I know. That sounds tasty...pls share the winelist


----------



## ian

This was really good tonight, I thought.

Buttermilk brined chicken breast cooked with bacon in a low oven for an hour, then seared in lots of butter, over a leek/mushroom/stock/creme fraiche sauce, paired with a warm cauliflower & butternut salad with crispy chickpeas and a citrus/tahini dressing with a sprinkling of parsley and mint.


----------



## Lars

Tried my hand at some low and slow pork as an excuse to try out my kettle grill for the first time.
Turned out pretty tasty and I learned a few things about maneging the temp as well. 
Really enjoyed the anticipation all day.


----------



## JustinP

Lars said:


> Tried my hand at some low and slow pork as an excuse to try out my kettle grill for the first time.
> Turned out pretty tasty and I learned a few things about maneging the temp as well.
> Really enjoyed the anticipation all day.
> 
> View attachment 50624
> View attachment 50625



If you don't have one already, a grate level temp probe is super handy.


----------



## podzap

HRC_64 said:


> I know. That sounds tasty...pls share the winelist



With the foie gras, we had some unnamed champagne (branded for my wife's employer). With the beef, we had a bottle of Zenato Valpolicella which is pretty much my favorite go-to wine ever.


----------



## podzap

Lars said:


> Tried my hand at some low and slow pork as an excuse to try out my kettle grill for the first time.
> Turned out pretty tasty and I learned a few things about maneging the temp as well.
> Really enjoyed the anticipation all day.
> 
> View attachment 50624
> View attachment 50625



Like


----------



## Michi

Şiş köfte


----------



## Lars

JustinP said:


> If you don't have one already, a grate level temp probe is super handy.



I think that's some great advice. 
I did put an oven thermometer on the grate, but to read it you have to open the lid.
The difference between the Weber probe in the lid and the actual temp at the grate was 15-20 degrees celcius.
Three to four hours into the cook I went online and ordered a dual probe wireless thermometer! It should let me see the air temp at the grate as well as the internal temp of the meat.



Michi said:


> Şiş köfte



That looks great.

Lars


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Şiş köfte
> 
> View attachment 50648



Like


----------



## Kitchenchem

Lars said:


> I think that's some great advice.
> I did put an oven thermometer on the grate, but to read it you have to open the lid.
> The difference between the Weber probe in the lid and the actual temp at the grate was 15-20 degrees celcius.
> Three to four hours into the cook I went online and ordered a dual probe wireless thermometer! It should let me see the air temp at the grate as well as the internal temp of the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great.
> 
> Lars


Check out "The Meater" single probe. The tip gives interior temp on the meat and the other end of the probe gives ambient temp. Bluetooth to your cell phone.


----------



## Lars

Kitchenchem said:


> Check out "The Meater" single probe. The tip gives interior temp on the meat and the other end of the probe gives ambient temp. Bluetooth to your cell phone.



That looks well cool, but I already ordered another dual thermometer.

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Roasted 4 chicken carcasses and a bunch of vegetables in the oven for stock.


----------



## JustinP

Lars said:


> I think that's some great advice.
> I did put an oven thermometer on the grate, but to read it you have to open the lid.
> The difference between the Weber probe in the lid and the actual temp at the grate was 15-20 degrees celcius.
> Three to four hours into the cook I went online and ordered a dual probe wireless thermometer! It should let me see the air temp at the grate as well as the internal temp of the meat.
> 
> Lars



Yeah, a temp probe is a must, for pretty much any smoker. The gauge in the lids are always high since, well, heat rises . Happy smoking!


----------



## idemhj

_Cacio e pepe
_
I am well aware that it may be slightly provocative to post this in a knife forum since this dish requires no cutting whatsoever, nevertheless, it’s awsome...


----------



## JustinP

idemhj said:


> _Cacio e pepe
> _
> I am well aware that it may be slightly provocative to post this in a knife forum since this dish requires no cutting whatsoever, nevertheless, it’s awsome...



Well, unless you make the pasta fresh and cut it by hand . So we'll let it slide.


----------



## riba

DamageInc said:


>


That's some nice crackling!


----------



## Xenif

idemhj said:


> View attachment 50718
> _Cacio e pepe
> _
> I am well aware that it may be slightly provocative to post this in a knife forum since this dish requires no cutting whatsoever, nevertheless, it’s awsome...



As an antithesis of what you made, I didnt cook anything, I just cut it 




Can you believe that was $6 CAD a lb ??


----------



## orangehero

Is that short rib? I found some Australian grass fed strip steaks for $6 a pound recently...


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> As an antithesis of what you made, I didnt cook anything, I just cut it View attachment 50723
> 
> 
> Can you believe that was $6 CAD a lb ??


Beautiful!!


----------



## Xenif

orangehero said:


> Is that short rib? I found some Australian grass fed strip steaks for $6 a pound recently...


Yep short ribs


----------



## gstriftos

Michi said:


> Şiş köfte
> 
> View attachment 50648


Tasty!!

Lamp, beef or combination minced meet?


----------



## DamageInc

Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## DamageInc

I went to a 4 hour ramen course in Copenhagen a few days ago. Philipp Inreiter, former Noma chef and founder of Slurp Ramen Joint, was the teacher. I learned a whole lot about ramen, in particular how the soup is made. Got to bring home a few "super secret" recipes from his restaurant.

I made this portion with my chicken stock which I had in the freezer and I also made my own tare according to the recipe from the course. I don't like eggs all that much so this is just served with medium rare duck breast, onion, and basil.


----------



## JustinP

DamageInc said:


> I went to a 4 hour ramen course in Copenhagen a few days ago. Philipp Inreiter, former Noma chef and founder of Slurp Ramen Joint, was the teacher. I learned a whole lot about ramen, in particular how the soup is made. Got to bring home a few "super secret" recipes from his restaurant.
> 
> I made this portion with my chicken stock which I had in the freezer and I also made my own tare according to the recipe from the course. I don't like eggs all that much so this is just served with medium rare duck breast, onion, and basil.
> View attachment 50773



That looks delish.


----------



## gstriftos




----------



## ACHiPo

Xenif said:


> As an antithesis of what you made, I didnt cook anything, I just cut it View attachment 50723
> 
> 
> Can you believe that was $6 CAD a lb ??


No. That looks like very nice Wagyu--not that I'm an expert by any means!


----------



## Michi

gstriftos said:


> Tasty!!
> 
> Lamp, beef or combination minced meet?


Half lamb, half beef. The trick is not to use meat that is too lean, otherwise they will taste dry. There are loads of recipes out there. With garlic, without, with cinnamon, without, etc. I like salt, garlic, a bit of cumin, and a generous amount of sumac.


----------



## JustinP

Made some chicken fried rice last night. Rice came out perfect this time. Cooked the evening before, and quickly cooled/dried it on a baking sheet in front of a fan. Then stored in fridge overnight.


----------



## Danzo

JustinP said:


> Made some chicken fried rice last night. Rice came out perfect this time. Cooked the evening before, and quickly cooled/dried it on a baking sheet in front of a fan. Then stored in fridge overnight.
> 
> View attachment 50864



What type of rice do you like for fried rice?


----------



## JustinP

Danzo said:


> What type of rice do you like for fried rice?



I've had the best results with regular old long grain rice. I find that the preparation makes a much bigger difference than the type. You need to get the surface moisture of quick, and cool it quick before the moisture inside comes back to the surface. Using a fan works good for that. From there you can use it right away or put it in the fridge.


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

What is that? Pork shoulder?


----------



## Lars

Nakkefilet af gris..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Yup, that would be pork shoulder. Post some pics of the results.


----------



## Lars

This is all I got..


----------



## DamageInc

I know the feeling.


----------



## Lars

The feeling of satisfaction after eating too much pork..

..it's a nice feeling..

Lars


----------



## podzap

First grilling of this year, did a 5.4kg (12 lbs) brisket. Smoked at 110c (230f) for 9 hours with snake method decorated with mesquite.


----------



## JustinP

My first attempt at sushi rolls. Please don't laugh too hard... ok, go ahead, I did . Definitely learned a lot of respect for sushi chefs tonight.

Both are spicy tuna inside with cucumber and carrot. One has the rice on the outside of the roll with additional sliced tuna on top. Didn't have an empty squeeze bottle so had to spoon the spicy mayo on top. Taste wise, it was amazing. Freshest tasting sushi I can remember for a long time. Used frozen yellow fin.






Knife pic, just because.


----------



## Bert2368

podzap said:


> Smoked at 110c (230f) for 9 hours with snake method decorated with mesquite.View attachment 50994
> View attachment 50995



How did the brisket taste? 

Been reading various takes on the "snake" charcoal fuel arrangement for long smoke time, some claiming it produces bad taste from igniting the majority of the charcoal after the meat is in the smoker, others saying that is not an issue? I don't know who is most correct in this.

I have always waited for charcoal to reach complete "ash over" before adding food to grills- but also have often added green wood pieces for tasty smoke to the cooker.


----------



## podzap

Bert2368 said:


> How did the brisket taste?
> 
> Been reading various takes on the "snake" charcoal fuel arrangement for long smoke time, some claiming it produces bad taste from igniting the majority of the charcoal after the meat is in the smoker, others saying that is not an issue? I don't know who is most correct in this.
> 
> I have always waited for charcoal to reach complete "ash over" before adding food to grills- but also have often added green wood pieces for tasty smoke to the cooker.



Taste was incredibly awesome, smoke ring about 3mm deep.

Snake method is the only way I know of to keep an unattended grill at a steady low temperature for 10 hours straight. Bad taste comes from using cheap (pine) charcoal or charcoal that is somehow chemically treated so that it's easier to light. I use Weber hardwood charcoal, which is high quality. Weber also makes a coconut charcoal, but it can't be used with snake as it won't stay lit (too dense).

When doing snake, I will start one end of it with about 15 pieces of ashed over charcoal then close the lid and adjust the vents to hit my cooking temperature. After that, I don't touch it until the thermometer alerts me to my phone that the meat has reached it's internal target temperature. If I'm doing an attended grilling (not smoking), then I ash all of the charcoal over inside a chimeny starter before putting it into the grill.


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> My first attempt at sushi rolls. Please don't laugh too hard...


Hey, you've taken the plunge, that's all that matters. The rest will come with practice. And, to be quite honest, "ugly" sushi tastes just as nice as pretty sushi.

The hardest part of getting sushi right is the rice. It took me about a year of trying before I got the hang of getting the rice "just so". Every now and then, I still mess up, mainly because I'm not experienced enough to feel and smell the rice to figure out whether it needs more water, or less water, or longer soaking, or shorter cooking…

Cutting the fish and making nice rolls is something that will happen by itself as you keep trying.

BTW, the first book about sushi (I have about 25 of them) I ever bought also turned out to be the best one. 
I bought that about thirty years ago, and it turns out that it is still in print:

https://www.amazon.com/Sushi-Delica...o+sushi&qid=1554028027&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spell

If you want something that's good at explaining basic technique, some of the cultural background, and includes a bunch of recipes, that's the one to get. (No, I don't get a commission.)


----------



## Michi

Sopa de Ajo (Spanish garlic soup)


----------



## Bert2368

podzap said:


> Taste was incredibly awesome, smoke ring about 3mm deep.
> 
> Snake method is the only way I know of to keep an unattended grill at a steady low temperature for 10 hours straight. Bad taste comes from using cheap (pine) charcoal or charcoal that is somehow chemically treated so that it's easier to light. I use Weber hardwood charcoal, which is high quality. Weber also makes a coconut charcoal, but it can't be used with snake as it won't stay lit (too dense).
> 
> When doing snake, I will start one end of it with about 15 pieces of ashed over charcoal then close the lid and adjust the vents to hit my cooking temperature. After that, I don't touch it until the thermometer alerts me to my phone that the meat has reached it's internal target temperature. If I'm doing an attended grilling (not smoking), then I ash all of the charcoal over inside a chimeny starter before putting it into the grill.



Holy ****.

Stayed up WAY late tending the charcoal fired BBQ, watching the thermometer, feeding it lumps of charcoal and some apple & cherry branches I pruned off the trees yesterday. Made a batch of BBQ sauce while I waited.

The venison roast I did the sous vide/water BBQ with tonight was an "expendable" cut of meat, I shot it about 400 yards from where the smoking fruit woods were pruned from... figured no financial loss if I screwed up.

I did 't screw up.

I'm snacking on it right now while I write. I can certainly tell it's not beef or pork, but it tastes like NO other venison I have ever had. The texture is AMAZING.

I am in love.


----------



## podzap

Bert2368 said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Stayed up WAY late tending the charcoal fired BBQ, watching the thermometer, feeding it lumps of charcoal and some apple & cherry branches I pruned off the trees yesterday. Made a batch of BBQ sauce while I waited.
> 
> The venison roast I did the sous vide/water BBQ with tonight was an "expendable" cut of meat, I shot it about 400 yards from where the smoking fruit woods were pruned from... figured no financial loss if I screwed up.
> 
> I did 't screw up.
> 
> I'm snacking on it right now while I write. I can certainly tell it's not beef or pork, but it tastes like NO other venison I have ever had. The texture is AMAZING.
> 
> I am in love.



LIKE


----------



## MrHiggins

DamageInc said:


> I went to a 4 hour ramen course in Copenhagen a few days ago. Philipp Inreiter, former Noma chef and founder of Slurp Ramen Joint, was the teacher. I learned a whole lot about ramen, in particular how the soup is made. Got to bring home a few "super secret" recipes from his restaurant.
> 
> I made this portion with my chicken stock which I had in the freezer and I also made my own tare according to the recipe from the course. I don't like eggs all that much so this is just served with medium rare duck breast, onion, and basil.
> View attachment 50773


That sounds like a great experience! Any tips/recipes to share for those of us who don't cook ramen all that often?


----------



## lowercasebill

go to reddit ramen read "ramenlord's" recipes that are in a box on the right side of the page . PM if you have specific questions.


----------



## brotondo

JustinP said:


> My first attempt at sushi rolls. Please don't laugh too hard... ok, go ahead, I did . Definitely learned a lot of respect for sushi chefs tonight.
> 
> Both are spicy tuna inside with cucumber and carrot. One has the rice on the outside of the roll with additional sliced tuna on top. Didn't have an empty squeeze bottle so had to spoon the spicy mayo on top. Taste wise, it was amazing. Freshest tasting sushi I can remember for a long time. Used frozen yellow fin.
> 
> View attachment 50998
> 
> 
> Knife pic, just because.
> 
> View attachment 50999





Not too shabby for a first attempt, I have seen much worse. A few things that can help make it look a bit prettier:

1. Dip your knife in a bowl of water and allow the water bead to run down from the tip of the knife to the heel, it will help kinda lubricate the knife as you are cutting the roll leaving a cleaner cut.

2. After cutting take the makisu (bamboo rolling mat) and drape it over the roll and lightly squeeze it back into a roll shape, squaring the edges back in as well. 

3. Get a little squirt bottle or repurpose a ketchup or sriracha bottle to allow you to drizzle the sauce rather than the kinda dollop that you have. If you drizzle diagonal to the roll it will look the nicest, dont drizzle any sauce until you have it placed on the serving plate as well. A little bit of sesame seed, green onion, and tobiko will make everything look prettier as well.


Side tips:
1. I see your rice was coming from a baking sheet which I'm assuming you used to spread it out and season/cool rapidly. This is good as if you use a bowl it will get too soft from staying too warm;however once cool I would transfer back to a thick bowl with a warm damp towel over the top (or back into a rice cooker that you can close the lid on) to keep the rice slightly warm and moist rather than getting to dry and cold. 

2. For maki rolls go with half sheets of nori and gather up a loose ball of rice about the size of an orange. Spread it loosely across the top from side to side then spread it down from top to bottom gently. Biggest problem I see initially is people using much too much pressure when placing the rice and rolling the rolls because they are afraid things will fall apart.

Then it just comes down to practice!

Good luck in your future sushi endeavors


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> Hey, you've taken the plunge, that's all that matters. The rest will come with practice. And, to be quite honest, "ugly" sushi tastes just as nice as pretty sushi.
> 
> The hardest part of getting sushi right is the rice. It took me about a year of trying before I got the hang of getting the rice "just so". Every now and then, I still mess up, mainly because I'm not experienced enough to feel and smell the rice to figure out whether it needs more water, or less water, or longer soaking, or shorter cooking…
> 
> Cutting the fish and making nice rolls is something that will happen by itself as you keep trying.
> 
> BTW, the first book about sushi (I have about 25 of them) I ever bought also turned out to be the best one.
> I bought that about thirty years ago, and it turns out that it is still in print:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sushi-Delica...o+sushi&qid=1554028027&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> If you want something that's good at explaining basic technique, some of the cultural background, and includes a bunch of recipes, that's the one to get. (No, I don't get a commission.)
> 
> View attachment 51000




Thanks! I will definitely be grabbing that book. My rice seemed to come out pretty decent. I definitely need to cut back on the seasoning though. Getting the rolling action right eluded me, but seemed marginally better on the second roll, so I guess it's just a matter of time.


----------



## brotondo

JustinP said:


> Thanks! I will definitely be grabbing that book. My rice seemed to come out pretty decent. I definitely need to cut back on the seasoning though. Getting the rolling action right eluded me, but seemed marginally better on the second roll, so I guess it's just a matter of time.




Easiest way is to make sure your placement is set well in the middle and you dont over fill. Bring the edge close to you up over everything and tuck it over the filling and give a light squeeze with the makisu, then just push and roll it forward using the makisu with the palms of your hands. Once rolled place it seem side down, square it up, and then give a light squeeze near the bottom of the roll (still low pressure throughout).


----------



## JustinP

brotondo said:


> Not too shabby for a first attempt, I have seen much worse. A few things that can help make it look a bit prettier:
> 
> 1. Dip your knife in a bowl of water and allow the water bead to run down from the tip of the knife to the heel, it will help kinda lubricate the knife as you are cutting the roll leaving a cleaner cut.
> 
> 2. After cutting take the makisu (bamboo rolling mat) and drape it over the roll and lightly squeeze it back into a roll shape, squaring the edges back in as well.
> 
> 3. Get a little squirt bottle or repurpose a ketchup or sriracha bottle to allow you to drizzle the sauce rather than the kinda dollop that you have. If you drizzle diagonal to the roll it will look the nicest, dont drizzle any sauce until you have it placed on the serving plate as well. A little bit of sesame seed, green onion, and tobiko will make everything look prettier as well.
> 
> 
> Side tips:
> 1. I see your rice was coming from a baking sheet which I'm assuming you used to spread it out and season/cool rapidly. This is good as if you use a bowl it will get too soft from staying too warm;however once cool I would transfer back to a thick bowl with a warm damp towel over the top (or back into a rice cooker that you can close the lid on) to keep the rice slightly warm and moist rather than getting to dry and cold.
> 
> 2. For maki rolls go with half sheets of nori and gather up a loose ball of rice about the size of an orange. Spread it loosely across the top from side to side then spread it down from top to bottom gently. Biggest problem I see initially is people using much too much pressure when placing the rice and rolling the rolls because they are afraid things will fall apart.
> 
> Then it just comes down to practice!
> 
> Good luck in your future sushi endeavors




Thanks for the tips! I thought I had an extra empty squeeze bottle, but alas I did not . That certainly would have helped with presentation. An yeah, I spread the rice out to cool rapidly, but didn't realize it should have went back in bowl, noted for the future . As far as the nori, per random internet videos I trimmed about a 1/4 off. I wasn't getting the rolling action, or filling/nori ratio right or some thing as the rolls didn't "close up" properly. That made them harder to cut and they got a little uglier during the process .

But overall, I was blown away by how much fresher it tasted than restaurant sushi. Especially here in Greeley, CO which isn't known for it's fresh seafood


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> Sopa de Ajo (Spanish garlic soup)
> 
> View attachment 51001



You sure make some mouth watering presentations.


----------



## bahamaroot

Bert2368 said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Stayed up WAY late tending the charcoal fired BBQ, watching the thermometer, feeding it lumps of charcoal and some apple & cherry branches I pruned off the trees yesterday. Made a batch of BBQ sauce while I waited.
> 
> The venison roast I did the sous vide/water BBQ with tonight was an "expendable" cut of meat, I shot it about 400 yards from where the smoking fruit woods were pruned from... figured no financial loss if I screwed up.
> 
> I did 't screw up.
> 
> I'm snacking on it right now while I write. I can certainly tell it's not beef or pork, but it tastes like NO other venison I have ever had. The texture is AMAZING.
> 
> I am in love.


Can you share the time and temp you used on your sous vide venison roast. Going to try this very soon myself and could use a decent baseline.


----------



## DamageInc

MrHiggins said:


> That sounds like a great experience! Any tips/recipes to share for those of us who don't cook ramen all that often?


Make a good base in the form of a very clean chicken stock and make a "tare". This, combined with flavored fat is what makes the soup. Don't make your own noodles, buy the best ones you can get, as it's not worth the hassle to make. Mix the stock, tare, and flavored fat in the serving bowls, not in the pot, and experiment with different ratios between the three until you find what you like. Once you have your soup and noodles down, go nuts with trying out different toppings. I did a bowl recently with pork tonkatsu, grilled leek, and chili oil. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ian

Personally, I love making the noodles. They're probably not the best noodles ever made, but I think they're great and the process is the best form of meditation. I basically use that recipe that appeared in Lucky Peach at some point: 2 cups flour, 2/3 cups water, about a teaspoon total(ish) of sodium carbonate and potassium carbonate. Makes enough for 2 adults and a toddler, in my experience.


----------



## ian

Also, here's today's project:






This is sourdough in my trash can. The dough was too wet, or I shouldn't have sealed in the moisture so well during the overnight rest in the fridge, so I had to cut the cloth off the dough with my **product placement alert** Gesshin Uraku KU 150 petty in White #2. I then prepped the oven and slid the dough onto the stone, but it was too big and I was too inaccurate, so part of the dough went off the edge and stuck to the grate. Tried to remove it and the stone, but then the dough slid off the stone completely and landed partly on the grate and partly in the steam pan beneath. I then threw multiple things across the room, including some pieces of dough, my earbuds, and a pot holder. I briefly considered throwing the baking stone as well, but ultimately decided against it.

Conclusion: no fires started, currently drinking whiskey, kitchen looks good. Me FTW!


----------



## ACHiPo

Bert2368 said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Stayed up WAY late tending the charcoal fired BBQ, watching the thermometer, feeding it lumps of charcoal and some apple & cherry branches I pruned off the trees yesterday. Made a batch of BBQ sauce while I waited.
> 
> The venison roast I did the sous vide/water BBQ with tonight was an "expendable" cut of meat, I shot it about 400 yards from where the smoking fruit woods were pruned from... figured no financial loss if I screwed up.
> 
> I did 't screw up.
> 
> I'm snacking on it right now while I write. I can certainly tell it's not beef or pork, but it tastes like NO other venison I have ever had. The texture is AMAZING.
> 
> I am in love.


Like!


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Conclusion: no fires started, currently drinking whiskey, kitchen looks good. Me FTW!


After an incident such as this, a man does need a good stiff drink


----------



## JustinP

Made some linguini with shrimp and tomatoes. Decided at the last minute to throw the leftover chunk of yellowfin I had in there as well.






The lil' Yu Kurosaki Fujin AS made short work of those tomatoes,and did a great job on the garlic. A little awkward on the parsley though. But I didn't feel like cleaning another knife .


----------



## daizee

Self-explanatory, I hope (though the beer ended up being NOT Revival):


----------



## Bert2368

bahamaroot said:


> Can you share the time and temp you used on your sous vide venison roast. Going to try this very soon myself and could use a decent baseline.



"Cooked" the venison roast in sous vide for 40 hours at 135 F. Removed bagged roast and set in ice water until all cooled down, roast was held in refrigerator for 3 days until I obtained the smoker.

Then smeared it with cheap French's yellow prepared mustard and coated with a home made rub containing NO salt, brown sugar, sweet paprika, black, white and cayenne ground peppers, onion and garlic powders, thyme, oregano, cumin and some additional prepared chili powder.

Roast spent 3.5 hours in smoker, temp varied around 200 F, give or take a bit as I "peeked", added charcoal, checked water, etc.


----------



## bahamaroot

Bert2368 said:


> "Cooked" the venison roast in sous vide for 40 hours at 135 F. Removed bagged roast and set in ice water until all cooled down, roast was held in refrigerator for 3 days until I obtained the smoker.
> 
> Then smeared it with cheap French's yellow prepared mustard and coated with a home made rub containing NO salt, brown sugar, sweet paprika, black, white and cayenne ground peppers, onion and garlic powders, thyme, oregano, cumin and some additional prepared chili powder.
> 
> Roast spent 3.5 hours in smoker, temp varied around 200 F, give or take a bit as I "peeked", added charcoal, checked water, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## MrHiggins

ian said:


> Also, here's today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sourdough in my trash can. The dough was too wet, or I shouldn't have sealed in the moisture so well during the overnight rest in the fridge, so I had to cut the cloth off the dough with my **product placement alert** Gesshin Uraku KU 150 petty in White #2. I then prepped the oven and slid the dough onto the stone, but it was too big and I was too inaccurate, so part of the dough went off the edge and stuck to the grate. Tried to remove it and the stone, but then the dough slid off the stone completely and landed partly on the grate and partly in the steam pan beneath. I then threw multiple things across the room, including some pieces of dough, my earbuds, and a pot holder. I briefly considered throwing the baking stone as well, but ultimately decided against it.
> 
> Conclusion: no fires started, currently drinking whiskey, kitchen looks good. Me FTW!


Sounds like the last time I tried making pizza. Dough was too wet, nothing worked, ingredients everywhere. I drank a lot of whiskey that night, and ate very little pizza. Next time you'll nail it, buddy!


----------



## Bert2368

The next installment of sous vide meat finished in smoker is in the smoker right now.

Local Cub foods had a "buy one, get one free" sale on beef roast, price came to $2.60/lb. for boneless beef with very little fat or other waste?! So I went home with 8 lb. of beef.

Cut the roasts into approx. 2.5" thick slabs across the grain, lightly oiled pieces and seared the slabs on 2 sides in the BBQ grill over lump charcoal with some mesquite chips.




Smeared slabs with yellow prepared mustard and the same (salt free) rub I used on the venison. The slabs were double bagged and "cooked" in sous vide at 130 F. for 48 hours, then bagged slabs chilled in an ice water filled cooler until this afternoon.

Upon removal from bags, I found only about 2.5 cups of liquid had exuded from the 8lb. of beef. I strained and saved this for au jus down the road at some point.

Slabs were blotted dry with paper towel, once again slathered with yellow prepared mustard, then dusted with a SALT CONTAINING version of the rub for the smoker. Will report more after tasting...







Yup.

That turned out pretty good.


----------



## DamageInc

I made one of my favorite desserts, Marco Pierre White's Tarte au Citron. Any tips for cutting it without breaking the hard brûlée for a nice finish, other than cutting first and then burning every slice?


----------



## Lars




----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> I made one of my favorite desserts, Marco Pierre White's Tarte au Citron. Any tips for cutting it without breaking the hard brûlée for a nice finish, other than cutting first and then burning every slice?


+1
I have tried this , if you have an apple corer you can use as a guide to sprinkle the sugar, then when you burn the top it leaves clear lines. If no apple corer then bamboo skweres or even chopsticks to make desired shape


----------



## DamageInc

Goddamn that's brilliant


----------



## Xenif

Ramen, no charge for the extra thick cha siu


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> As an antithesis of what you made, I didnt cook anything, I just cut it View attachment 50723
> 
> 
> Can you believe that was $6 CAD a lb ??


Bloody hell—$6 per pound CAD!!!! That's it, I'm moving North.


----------



## DitmasPork

DamageInc said:


>


Gorgeous. Good cracklins are an obsession for me.


----------



## DitmasPork

Whole pork shoulder. Scored, seasoned with just salt and a little olive oil—low and slow for five hours. 240 Watanabe gyuto.


----------



## Lars

Chili underway..


----------



## JustinP

First galette. Rosemary dough crust, filled with caramelized onions, sliced purple and white fingerling potatoes, and Gruyere. Botched up that last fold, but it still tasted delicious!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Chili underway..
> 
> View attachment 51124


What are the ingredients in your chili? Looks delicious, but different from what I make.

Ken


----------



## ian

JustinP said:


> First galette. Rosemary dough crust, filled with caramelized onions, sliced purple and white fingerling potatoes, and Gruyere. Botched up that last fold, but it still tasted delicious!
> 
> View attachment 51126
> 
> 
> View attachment 51127



Yum. Beer + that = happiness.


----------



## JustinP

ian said:


> Yum. Beer + that = happiness.



Forgot to include the beer in the picture. But you are correct in your formula for happiness .


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> What are the ingredients in your chili? Looks delicious, but different from what I make.
> 
> Ken



Thanks. 

The recipe calls for simmering it twice over two days, so won't get to taste it until tonight.
Here are the ingredients:

Beef
Onion
Garlic
Chili
Chopped tomato
Brewed coffee
Beer
Chicken stock
Cumin
Oregano
Salt and pepper

Lars


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The recipe calls for simmering it twice over two days, so won't get to taste it until tonight.
> Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Beef
> Onion
> Garlic
> Chili
> Chopped tomato
> Brewed coffee
> Beer
> Chicken stock
> Cumin
> Oregano
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Lars


Thanks! Love chili and always looking for new ideas. Not sure I could wait till day two, but we all know that chili tastes better the second day.

Ken


----------



## Bert2368

Lars said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The recipe calls for simmering it twice over two days, so won't get to taste it until tonight.
> Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Beef
> Onion
> Garlic
> Chili
> Chopped tomato
> Brewed coffee
> Beer
> Chicken stock
> Cumin
> Oregano
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Lars




Kind of like my recipe- I usually use a ready made "Black & Tan" for the beer. Maybe try adding some powdered cocoa too... I do. And finish by thickening with a handful of corn tortilla chips I ground up in the coffee grinder without cleaning the coffee residue out.


----------



## JustinP

2 for the price of 1 pork tenderloins on this weeks special, so I whipped up a quick lo mein.


----------



## Kgp

JustinP said:


> 2 for the price of 1 pork tenderloins on this weeks special, so I whipped up a quick lo mein.
> 
> View attachment 51179


Looks good! Now I know what I want for dinner!


----------



## minibatataman

Made something quick and easy, it was a very long day. Just a basic backed chicken breast and a couscous salad


----------



## Ryndunk

Quick stir fry. Gai lan and wood ear mushrooms with oyster sauce.


----------



## Michi

Coca Cola chicken:


----------



## JustinP

Chicken Jardinière - forgot to throw the peas in at then end. Such a simple pot of yum. 






Gratuitous knife pics. Peeling pearl onions with your left thumb in a splint is a major PITA.






I dub thee "The joint destroyer"


----------



## DamageInc

Pasta with ramps and kålpølser.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Field to table. 

Wild Turkey in a homemade sloppy joe - over rice.


----------



## JustinP

boomchakabowwow said:


> Field to table.
> 
> Wild Turkey in a homemade sloppy joe - over rice.



Yum. I'd "gobble" that right up


----------



## boomchakabowwow

JustinP said:


> Yum. I'd "gobble" that right up


Haha.


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> Pasta with ramps and kålpølser.



Darn I won't be able to get ramps for another 2 weeks or so ...

Lunches every day


----------



## ian

@boomchakabowwow While I was waiting for some turkeys to cross the road this afternoon, I was considering making sloppy joes right then and there with my car.

Today's meal is repurposed ramen. Made too many noodles last night. You can also see some of the marinated eggs.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> @boomchakabowwowToday's meal is repurposed ramen. Made too many noodles last night. You can also see some of the marinated eggs.


Pretty!


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> Darn I won't be able to get ramps for another 2 weeks or so ...
> 
> Lunches every day
> View attachment 51237
> View attachment 51238



Man, I envy your lunches.


----------



## lowercasebill

Spam Bento????
looks like my lunch today will be spam musubi


----------



## Xenif

Yaki Onigiri Chazuke

Duck & Mushrooms Takikomi turned Yaki Onigiri, duck fat grilled green onions, yuzu zest. Dashi broth made from kelp, two kinds of katsuobushi (flying fish and skip jack).


----------



## ian

Ok, just stop. This is unfair.


----------



## parbaked

Xenif said:


> Yaki Onigiri Chazuke
> View attachment 51253



This is brilliant especially as the burnt, crispy rice is the best part of takikomi gohan.


----------



## JustinP

Sushi round two. Getting a little better.

One spicy tuna, one spicy crab with yellowfin on top. Both were super delicious.


----------



## erickso1

Pizza for the kids. Ham, black olive, pineapple. Yep.


----------



## Michi

Oh no, _pineapple_!


----------



## bahamaroot

JustinP said:


> Sushi round two. Getting a little better.
> 
> One spicy tuna, one spicy crab with yellowfin on top. Both were super delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51331


Really lookin good Justin!


----------



## Lars

This is my second attempt at making pizza, lots of room for improvement..


----------



## ecchef

Tempura time.


----------



## JustinP

Lars said:


> This is my second attempt at making pizza, lots of room for improvement..
> 
> View attachment 51370



It looks like it tasted darned good though.


----------



## AT5760

Shamelessly appropriated from Stringer. About 5 pounds of meatballs, beef/pork/turkey mix with some sautéed veggies. Freezing most of them as advanced meal prep.


----------



## Michi

Symphony in Cast Iron Major: Cassoulet.

One of the best dishes in the known universe. Quite likely, it should be illegal.


----------



## Iggy

Shio Ramen (after Ivan Orkin)


----------



## Michi

Bloody hell, that looks gorgeous. Professional standard!


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Symphony in Cast Iron Major: Cassoulet.
> 
> One of the best dishes in the known universe. Quite likely, it should be illegal.
> 
> View attachment 51401
> 
> 
> View attachment 51402


That crust looks amazing Michi, thats is one of my favs


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Following you pros suck. But here’s breakfast. 

Hatch NM green chili Juevos Rancheros


----------



## JustinP

boomchakabowwow said:


> Following you pros suck. But here’s breakfast.
> 
> Hatch NM green chili Juevos Rancheros



Man, I cannot wait for chili season! Didn't stock enough in the freezer last year .


----------



## boomchakabowwow

JustinP said:


> Man, I cannot wait for chili season! Didn't stock enough in the freezer last year .


Me too! I bought 25lbs last season. That’s the most I can carry-on as luggage. 

This year, I’m buying my usual 50lbs since I’ll be in the area deer hunting.


----------



## DamageInc

Oven fried crispy chicken wings in honey sriracha glaze.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Symphony in Cast Iron Major: Cassoulet.
> 
> One of the best dishes in the known universe. Quite likely, it should be illegal.
> 
> View attachment 51401
> 
> 
> View attachment 51402


Was just telling somebody the other day about the time we spent in Sarlat. Between the cassoulet, confit, and just straight up fois gras I suspect my arteries are still trying to recover! Fabulous!


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Between the cassoulet, confit, and just straight up fois gras I suspect my arteries are still trying to recover! Fabulous!


Right. It's not exactly health food. I'm trying to eat as much as possible of it before my health insurance company cottons on and raises my premium


----------



## erickso1

DamageInc said:


> Oven fried crispy chicken wings in honey sriracha glaze.
> 
> View attachment 51472



Those look really good and I imagine my kids would like them. Would you mind telling me how you prepared them?


----------



## DamageInc

Sure.


----------



## erickso1

DamageInc said:


> Sure.




Appreciate it.


----------



## panda

Iggy said:


> Shio Ramen (after Ivan Orkin)


Drool


----------



## Uncle Mike

BBQ’d some pulled pork


----------



## bahamaroot

Iggy said:


> Shio Ramen (after Ivan Orkin)





panda said:


> Drool


Drool x2


----------



## PC315

72 hour sous vide short ribs, cooked in a KBBQ and gochujang sauce. Was going to get a knife to cut it up and take photos with the knife... But it was fall off the bones tender so skipped the cutting.


----------



## DamageInc

Fried chicken. All deboned thighs.


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> Fried chicken. All deboned thighs.
> 
> View attachment 51560
> View attachment 51558
> View attachment 51559



So jealous! I wanted to do this today but at the end i needed to take the kid to soccer. Just a quick beans soup for us today.

What is the chicken doing both in oil and oven?

I planned to do classic pande with flour, eggs and bread crumbs. What did you use?

Edit: but i did debone some ch. Thighs for soup and making stock for beans soup...


----------



## JustinP

Classic French country goodness. Beef Stew in Red Wine Sauce. 









Motivated by these beautiful multi-colored baby carrots found at the store.


----------



## DamageInc

krx927 said:


> So jealous! I wanted to do this today but at the end i needed to take the kid to soccer. Just a quick beans soup for us today.
> 
> What is the chicken doing both in oil and oven?
> 
> I planned to do classic pande with flour, eggs and bread crumbs. What did you use?
> 
> Edit: but i did debone some ch. Thighs for soup and making stock for beans soup...



I made the chicken a little ahead of time, so the pieces are just in the oven to keep warm. They are fully cooked in the oil.

I marinated the deboned thighs in spiced buttermilk for 24 hours. I then tossed them thoroughly in flour mixed with a little cornstarch and baking powder. No eggs, no bread crumbs.


----------



## Xenif

Ended up frying some chicken as well

Munetoshi Butcher vs Chicken







Marinated in ginger, soy, mirin, dashi overnight, shallow fried in the DeBuyer




Chicken Karaage rice bowl serverd with a side of miso soup


----------



## parbaked

Where do you live that you can but such handsome chicken??


----------



## Xenif

parbaked said:


> Where do you live that you can but such handsome chicken??


Canada, the land of immigrants, true north strong and free. Chinese immgration has changed the chickens that are now available! These "free run" birds cost a whopping $8 cad (thats 6 USD per KKF pricing rules)


----------



## PC315

Truly jealous....


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Chicken Karaage rice bowl serverd with a side of miso soup


Stunning!


----------



## lowercasebill

I have been considering the Munetoshi Butcher for a while.. price seems very reasonable.
your thoughts on it ?
thanks


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> I have been considering the Munetoshi Butcher for a while.. price seems very reasonable.
> your thoughts on it ?
> thanks



I love that knife, its a knife well suited to break down all sorts of meat product. Ive butchered all sorts of fowl and small game, great for deboning ribs and such. The knife is a great deal especially when its on sale (like now). Munetoshi HT of white is fab, very hard, sharpens well. I really like the tip shape, makes it versatile. Takes some getting used to coming flexible westren butchers, oh the stock D handle works great on a reverse grip (butchers grip).

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm5BP1snxNq/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=pf1iuup1aqip

Im going to embarrass myself but here is me trying to use it.






Beauty shot
Ok Im gonna stop professing my love for it


----------



## lowercasebill

thanks for your reply .. I'm sold.. nice job on the chicken!!!
you tube martin yan chicken.. 18 seconds while he is cracking jokes


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> I love that knife, its a knife well suited to break down all sorts of meat product. Ive butchered all sorts of fowl and small game, great for deboning ribs and such. The knife is a great deal especially when its on sale (like now). Munetoshi HT of white is fab, very hard, sharpens well. I really like the tip shape, makes it versatile. Takes some getting used to coming flexible westren butchers, oh the stock D handle works great on a reverse grip (butchers grip).
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm5BP1snxNq/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=pf1iuup1aqip
> 
> Im going to embarrass myself but here is me trying to use it.
> 
> View attachment 51632
> 
> 
> Beauty shot
> Ok Im gonna stop professing my love for it



Assuming the pic is current, gotta love the snow on the ground mid-April.


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> thanks for your reply .. I'm sold.. nice job on the chicken!!!
> you tube martin yan chicken.. 18 seconds while he is cracking jokes


Ive been in the kitchen with him before, dude can handle a cleaver thats for sure, I though he was just a TV show chef but his wok skills and food knowledge raised an eyebrow. If you want to see "fast" though, visit a rally busy chinese bbq joint in Hong Kong, watch the bbq guys cut chicken, while they take ur order


----------



## Michi

Duck confit and Char Siu with greens, tomato, and garlic confit.


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> Duck confit and Char Siu with greens, tomato, and garlic confit.
> View attachment 51661



That dish checks a lot of boxes for me.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Duck confit and Char Siu with greens, tomato, and garlic confit.



Lookin good @Michi! Yum!


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> Duck confit and Char Siu with greens, tomato, and garlic confit.
> View attachment 51661



One of these days I'll be able to plate like you.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Duck confit and Char Siu with greens, tomato, and garlic confit.
> View attachment 51661


Dont see Cha Siu AND duck confit on one plate very oftern!


----------



## Xenif

There was a Cha Siu brainwave that swept the globe ? Because thats what I packed my son yesterday


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> One of these days I'll be able to plate like you.


Thank you! I was actually a little disappointed with the presentation. It's unbalanced and a bit too cramped on the plate, and there is too much spice dust, IMO.

Unfortunately, I have all the visual art skills of a three-year old. If you ask me to draw you a person, if you are lucky, you'll be able say that "this drawing probably shows a stick figure, although I'm not entirely sure"  This doesn't stop me from recognising when something looks good, though. Go figure…

Cooking stuff so it tastes good is easy for me. Making it look good is much, much harder.


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> Thank you! I was actually a little disappointed with the presentation. It's unbalanced and a bit too cramped on the plate, and there is too much spice dust, IMO.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have all the visual art skills of a three-year old. If you ask me to draw you a person, if you are lucky, you'll be able say that "this drawing probably shows a stick figure, although I'm not entirely sure"  This doesn't stop from recognising when something looks good, though. Go figure…
> 
> Cooking stuff so it tastes good is easy for me. Making it look good is much, much harder.



Count me in the crowd of I don’t give two farts how it looks if it tastes amazing. And that looks awesome.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Cantonese Comfort Food 101!

Salty fish fried rice.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> Count me in the crowd of I don’t give two farts how it looks if it tastes amazing. And that looks awesome.


Thank you!

Here is an artist at work. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Xenif

If theres one thread they need to unlock the LIKE button, this thread is a leading candidate. Love salted fish fried rice, but im not sure about the neighbours


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> There was a Cha Siu brainwave that swept the globe ? Because thats what I packed my son yesterday


Ahem… Do you happen to need a second son?


----------



## Michi

Got inspired by @boomchakabowwow because I was curious. Never heard of that version of fried rice before, and my wok hasn't had a workout for a while. Used this recipe, slightly modified for what I had around:

https://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/fried-rice-salty-fish-and-broccoli

Came out very nice. I found some salted dried fish at a big Chinese shopping centre (not dry like stockfish or bonito, but still with some give in it). Initially, I was aghast at how extremely salty it was when I tried a little. But, after cutting it up small and soaking it in hot water for an hour, much of saltiness disappeared, and it was just pleasantly salty and fishy.

Will go a little easier on the white pepper next time. That "pinch" I added was more like a quarter teaspoon, which put things on the decidedly peppery side.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Got inspired by @boomchakabowwow because I was curious. Never heard of that version of fried rice before, and my wok hasn't had a workout for a while. Used this recipe, slightly modified for what I had around:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/fried-rice-salty-fish-and-broccoli
> 
> Came out very nice. I found some salted dried fish at a big Chinese shopping centre (not dry like stockfish or bonito, but still with some give in it). Initially, I was aghast at how extremely salty it was when I tried a little. But, after cutting it up small and soaking it in hot water for an hour, much of saltiness disappeared, and it was just pleasantly salty and fishy.
> 
> Will go a little easier on the white pepper next time. That "pinch" I added was more like a quarter teaspoon, which put things on the decidedly peppery side.
> 
> View attachment 51708


Not looking for a son anymore I have two, but wouldn't mind a daughter or two.

Good job on the fried rice, fwiw, to lessen the saltiness fishiness of the salted fish one can steamnit firstbwith rice wine, ginger and green onions first


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Not looking for a son anymore I have two, but wouldn't mind a daughter or two.


Pity. With lunches like that, I would have volunteered in an instant 



> Good job on the fried rice, fwiw, to lessen the saltiness fishiness of the salted fish one can steamnit firstbwith rice wine, ginger and green onions first


Thanks for that. That should add some more flavour to the fish as well. Will give this a try next time!


----------



## JustinP

Potato Shakshuka. Went a little too heavy on the harissa. Good thing the feta helped cool it off


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> Potato Shakshuka.


One of the best breakfasts known to humankind…

Good Za'atar recipe here: https://www.thespruceeats.com/zaatar-middle-eastern-spice-mixture-2355844


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> One of the best breakfasts known to humankind…
> 
> Good Za'atar recipe here: https://www.thespruceeats.com/zaatar-middle-eastern-spice-mixture-2355844



That was actually last night's dinner. Don't think my stomach could handle that in the morning!

I'll have to try that za'atar.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Got inspired by @boomchakabowwow because I was curious. Never heard of that version of fried rice before, and my wok hasn't had a workout for a while. Used this recipe, slightly modified for what I had around:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/fried-rice-salty-fish-and-broccoli
> 
> Came out very nice. I found some salted dried fish at a big Chinese shopping centre (not dry like stockfish or bonito, but still with some give in it). Initially, I was aghast at how extremely salty it was when I tried a little. But, after cutting it up small and soaking it in hot water for an hour, much of saltiness disappeared, and it was just pleasantly salty and fishy.
> 
> Will go a little easier on the white pepper next time. That "pinch" I added was more like a quarter teaspoon, which put things on the decidedly peppery side.
> 
> View attachment 51708


That is badass! I too went heavy on the white pepper. And oddly enough, could have used more salt.


----------



## JustinP

boomchakabowwow said:


> That is badass! I too went heavy on the white pepper. And oddly enough, could have used more salt.



It's surprisingly easy to go heavy with white pepper. I learned to use half of what I think I'll need .


----------



## parbaked

When I lived in Hong Kong salted fish fried rice was always with diced chicken and scallions - ham yu gai lup chow fun.

If your salted fish is too salty it was probably fermented (mei xiang). This type is used in small quantities as a seasoning.
You can also get a type that is air dried (not fermented) which is less salty and can actually be eaten steamed on it's own.

Another great dish using salted fish is a steamed meatloaf (jing yuk bang).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> When I lived in Hong Kong salted fish fried rice was always with diced chicken and scallions - ham yu gai lup chow fun.
> 
> If your salted fish is too salty it was probably fermented (mei xiang). This type is used in mall quantities as a seasoning.
> You can also get a type that is air dried (not fermented) which is less salty and can actually be eaten steamed on it's own.
> 
> Another great dish using salted fish is a steamed meatloaf (jing yuk bang).


It should always have chicken in it. I skipped it. I was too lazy to thaw some freshly killed wild turkey. 

It’s my first time making it. I’ve eaten gobs of it.


----------



## Xenif

White pepper is kinda a weird one, most places sell very light tasting white pepper. My Indonesia spice dealer recommended me some of the "real stuff" she calls it, and its crazy strong it only needs a pinch, 1/4 tsp will kill almost any dish.


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> It's surprisingly easy to go heavy with white pepper.


Agreed  Probably because it's white and, subconsciously, looks less menacing than black pepper. This is the one I picked up at the Asian supermarket:




parbaked said:


> When I lived in Hong Kong salted fish fried rice was always with diced chicken and scallions - ham yu gai lup chow fun.


Ah, I had no idea that chicken is supposed to be part of it. Will do that next time. (Yes, I'm sure I'll cook this again, it really had a nice flavour.)



parbaked said:


> If your salted fish is too salty it was probably fermented (mei xiang). This type is used in small quantities as a seasoning.


I asked an older Chinese man who works at the shop for the right kind of salted fish for fried rice. He handed me something labelled "Dried Mergui Salted Fish". Quite a small piece, around 3 by 4 inches, a little under half an inch thick, weight 150 g. A silvery skin with somewhat coarse scale pattern was still on there. (I left that on because it was soft.)

I cut it up into about ¼" cubes before soaking and very briefly fried it towards the end of frying the veggies, before tossing the rice into the wok.

I have no idea whether that's the right kind of fish. But I definitely liked the result


----------



## Michi

Zongzi filled with pork belly, Lup Chong, peanuts, and cured duck egg yolk.

I used banana leaves because bamboo leaves were out of stock at the Asian supermarket. I don't think I'll do that again. For one, they are quite fragile, and getting the parcels wrapped up without tears can be an exercise in frustration. Second, banana leaves leach a lot more chlorophyll, so you end up with a greenish surface. It doesn't affect the taste, but does affect the aesthetics.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Zongzi filled with pork belly, Lup Chong, peanuts, and cured duck egg yolk.
> 
> I used banana leaves because bamboo leaves were out of stock at the Asian supermarket. I don't think I'll do that again. For one, they are quite fragile, and getting the parcels wrapped up without tears can be an exercise in frustration. Second, banana leaves leach a lot more chlorophyll, so you end up with a greenish surface. It doesn't affect the taste, but does affect the aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 51753


Impressive, even some hardcore asians dont make Zong from scratch! They look great too


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Zongzi filled with pork belly, Lup Chong, peanuts, and cured duck egg yolk.
> 
> I used banana leaves because bamboo leaves were out of stock at the Asian supermarket. I don't think I'll do that again. For one, they are quite fragile, and getting the parcels wrapped up without tears can be an exercise in frustration. Second, banana leaves leach a lot more chlorophyll, so you end up with a greenish surface. It doesn't affect the taste, but does affect the aesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 51753



Oh man, you are now my favorite human.


----------



## Michi

Thanks  It's a labour-intensive dish. Getting the rice and fillings ready takes no time at all. But the wrapping takes quite a while. Thereafter, it's just letting them simmer for about eight hours in a big pot of water.

They do taste a little better than the store-bought ones when they are fresh like this. But, to be honest, if you like Zongzi, the easiest way to enjoy them is to buy them at your Asian market and stick them into a steamer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Xenif

Now have you ever battered and deep fried one before? Get ready to get your socks blown off! Serve with white sugar and/or sweet soya sauce


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Now have you ever battered and deep fried one before? Get ready to get your socks blown off! Serve with white sugar and/or sweet soya sauce


What?! Wow!!!

These ones are savoury, so I'm not so sure about the white sugar. (I could see that working with Zongzi with red bean paste though.) Sweet soy sauce, yes, that definitely would work in well with the other flavours.

What kind of batter?


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> What?! Wow!!!
> 
> These ones are savoury, so I'm not so sure about the white sugar. (I could see that working with Zongzi with red bean paste though.) Sweet soy sauce, yes, that definitely would work in well with the other flavours.
> 
> What kind of batter?


Actually in Hong Kong and greater GuangZhou area they do eat savory Zhongzi with sugar. The batter can be anything, simple tempura batter works


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Actually in Hong Kong and greater GuangZhou area they do eat savory Zhongzi with sugar.


I had no idea. This is suspiciously starting to sound like the Chinese version of a fried Mars bar 



Xenif said:


> The batter can be anything, simple tempura batter works


Ookaayyy… I have about eight or nine parcels left from the batch I made today. I might just give this a try tomorrow evening. Tempura batter it shall be.

It's on _your_ head, though!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tonight!

Made Steamed Halibut. Did it with that ubiquitous Cantonese family favorite style. 

Bowl of rice and I was good to go.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Made Steamed Halibut. Did it with that ubiquitous Cantonese family favorite style.


Clean and simple. Nice!


----------



## Michi

OK, here we go, Zongzi take 2, with tempura batter and sweet soy sauce, with greens and oyster mushrooms:




@Xenif: Thanks for telling me about this. This worked amazingly well! The crispiness of the batter creates a nice contrast with the gooey texture of the Zongzi, and the sweet soy sauce really works well with the other flavours.


----------



## JustinP

More Sushi progress. Not perfect, but improving every time. Guess I should get some better looking plates for it now.







The cucumber cutting takes some learning too


----------



## AT5760

The missus wanted quiche.


----------



## CEH1

AT5760 said:


> The missus wanted quiche.



That's right up my alley!


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> More Sushi progress. Not perfect, but improving every time.


See, doesn't take all that long!  After a few sessions, you'll have perfect rolls.


----------



## JustinP

News driven cookery. Thinking of France yesterday got me thinking of Jacques Pepin, which got me thinking of Chicken in mustard sauce . Forgot to spoon a little extra mustard sauce on before taking the picture. So simple and so delicious. 






Baking a mustard based sauce at 450 even managed to put a neat patina on the stainless pan.


----------



## Xenif

Silkie Chicken in Chinese herbal soup. Cooked on table top hot pot style. Secret menu stuff. [emoji59] [emoji6]


----------



## JustinP

Woah, that's weird looking . Flavor profile the same as regular colored chicken?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Silkie Chicken in Chinese herbal soup. Cooked on table top hot pot style. Secret menu stuff. [emoji59] [emoji6]
> View attachment 51843
> View attachment 51844
> View attachment 51845


2000 years of my ancestors just high-fived each other. 

I make that soup regularly but I use a self slaughtered grizzled bird.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Vietnamese lemongrass porkchops. 

Bashed all the ingredients in my mortar and pestle. My house smelled amazing. Quick one hour marinate and off to the grill. 

BOOM! Served it family style with the wife.


----------



## ACHiPo

JustinP said:


> News driven cookery. Thinking of France yesterday got me thinking of Jacques Pepin, which got me thinking of Chicken in mustard sauce . Forgot to spoon a little extra mustard sauce on before taking the picture. So simple and so delicious.
> 
> View attachment 51830
> 
> 
> Baking a mustard based sauce at 450 even managed to put a neat patina on the stainless pan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51831


Like!


----------



## Luftmensch

Not fancy... Just plain tasty. I love a kimchi fried rice:


----------



## Lars

Pork belly and cold potato salad..


----------



## battlecry501

I love the black chicken soups, the bones are small (still cant eat them), but the meat is super tender.


----------



## JustinP

Luftmensch said:


> Not fancy... Just plain tasty. I love a kimchi fried rice:
> 
> View attachment 51973



Oh my. Why have I not heard of this before.


----------



## Xenif

Pork and Chinese Chives Pot Stickers


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Pork and Chinese Chives Pot Stickers


These look awesome! Do you have a recipe? I'd love to try this!


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

I like it because I got to put the word "threesome" on a menu


----------



## Luftmensch

JustinP said:


> Oh my. Why have I not heard of this before.



Give it a go!



Xenif said:


> Pork and Chinese Chives Pot Stickers



@Xenif constantly hitting it out of the park


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> These look awesome! Do you have a recipe? I'd love to try this!


Its pretty simple, fattier minced pork with rice wine, mince ginger, mince garlic, soya sauce, white pepper, sugar, add loads of chinese chives atleast a 1:1 ratio. If I do have one trick up my sleeves, its I add in tiny cubes of pure fat, it adds that texture that regular machine ground pork lacks. If you cant find chinese chives, its ramps season and they work very well.

For a crazy twist, add chorizo sausage (supplement half the pork) and deep fry serve with sour cream

For a posh twist, an entire morel mushroom in each pot sticker and use ramps instead


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Luftmensch said:


> Not fancy... Just plain tasty. I love a kimchi fried rice:
> 
> View attachment 51973


One of favorite quick lunches...alsonoften winds up in burritos


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Its pretty simple, fattier minced pork with rice wine, mince ginger, mince garlic, soya sauce, white pepper, sugar, add loads of chinese chives atleast a 1:1 ratio.


Thank you, I'll be giving that a try!


----------



## Michi

Kuign-amman:


----------



## Michi

Skordalia, hummus, and taramasalata with olives.


----------



## Lars

Pita bread..


----------



## Michi

Patrick Gilmartin said:


> I like it because I got to put the word "threesome" on a menu


I think I recognise pork and duck. What are the balls? This looks pretty and tasty!


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Michi said:


> I think I recognise pork and duck. What are the balls? This looks pretty and tasty!


It's an ancho & tamarind-rubbed breast, a boneless leg stuffed with chorizo, and two plantain fritters stuffed with duck confit


----------



## Michi

Patrick Gilmartin said:


> It's an ancho & tamarind-rubbed breast, a boneless leg stuffed with chorizo, and two plantain fritters stuffed with duck confit


Holy cow! Right up my alley! 

Care to divulge a recipe?


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Michi said:


> Holy cow! Right up my alley!
> 
> Care to divulge a recipe?


I'll write something up eventually. Its three sauces, a sausage recipe, a lot of butchering, so I'll have to be in the mindset robot them all on one page


----------



## Michi

Patrick Gilmartin said:


> I'll write something up eventually.


Please do! This really looks tasty!


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Michi said:


> Please do! This really looks tasty!


Thanks. It's been a fun spring menu


----------



## gstriftos

Michi said:


> Skordalia, hummus, and taramasalata with olives.
> View attachment 52070



Dear Michi, you 've spoken to my Greek heart..
Bravo!

Skordalia is with bread or potatoes?

P.S. Some local recipies in Greece add to bread scordalia a mixture of nuts and almonds (pallete bomb!).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I make a batch of Mexican red sauce twice a year. It’s a total multi purpose sauce. A Swiss Army knife of sauces. Over eggs, used to braise a pork shoulder, etc.

I make a big batch twice a year. My batches are getting smaller due to my sucky freezer space. But here goes the clean kitchen. BOOM!! Ended up with six quarts thus batch.


----------



## osakajoe

boomchakabowwow said:


> I make a batch of Mexican red sauce twice a year.



New Mexico, hatch chile?? I’m from New Mexico and have to have my family ship over powder Chile every year to me in Japan. Both red and green. 

You definitely have to have a dedicated freezer for all the chile.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

osakajoe said:


> New Mexico, hatch chile?? I’m from New Mexico and have to have my family ship over powder Chile every year to me in Japan. Both red and green.
> 
> You definitely have to have a dedicated freezer for all the chile.


I do a blend. Basically NM Chili’s with Ancho and Poblanos.


----------



## Michi

gstriftos said:


> Skordalia is with bread or potatoes?


That's a potato-based one, with almonds.



gstriftos said:


> P.S. Some local recipies in Greece add to bread scordalia a mixture of nuts and almonds (pallete bomb!).


I've never tried a bread-based one. Do you have a recipe you can recommend? I wouldn't mind trying that!


----------



## dgib7994

toasting mustard, fennel, coriander, cumin, cinnamon, cardamom, pandan, curry leaves, lemongrass, clove:







Slits cut in a bone-in leg of lamb, whole thing seasoned with Sel Gris, slits stuffed with sliced garlic, then the toasted spices above rough ground in mortar and pestle, folded in with Duck Fat (plus yet more finely minced garlic), and that mixture slathered over the whole thing.

Then roasted:


----------



## valgard

Sambal eggplant


----------



## Michi

dgib7994 said:


> Slits cut in a bone-in leg of lamb, whole thing seasoned with Sel Gris, slits stuffed with sliced garlic, then the toasted spices above rough ground in mortar and pestle, folded in with Duck Fat (plus yet more finely minced garlic), and that mixture slathered over the whole thing.


Indian style lamb roast  I have now doubt that this came out very tasty!


----------



## Michi

Spicy tuna balls:


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> I make a batch of Mexican red sauce twice a year.


Looks lethal!


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> Spicy tuna balls:
> View attachment 52108




Wow!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Looks lethal!


Hehe. It’s very mild. Fruity, vegetal nutty 

It dies have a mild heat.


----------



## CEH1

boomchakabowwow said:


> Hehe. It’s very mild. Fruity, vegetal nutty
> 
> It dies have a mild heat.



The pup looks exhausted from all that cooking!


----------



## gstriftos

Michi said:


> That's a potato-based one, with almonds.
> 
> 
> I've never tried a bread-based one. Do you have a recipe you can recommend? I wouldn't mind trying that!


Making a mental note to write one down. Personally I prefer potato based, bread based are not my cup of tea.
My favourite is when potatoes are grill roasted (wrap with tin foil, straight on coals until done), with a little chicken stock or whole fat milk for humidity.
Gives the sauce a little smokey taste.
(Cheat for smokey taste, when potatoes are boiled, is adding a smoke flavoring liquid)


----------



## Michi

gstriftos said:


> My favourite is when potatoes are grill roasted (wrap with tin foil, straight on coals until done), with a little chicken stock or whole fat milk for humidity.
> Gives the sauce a little smokey taste.
> (Cheat for smokey taste, when potatoes are boiled, is adding a smoke flavoring liquid)


Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a try!


----------



## JustinP

Sorry, crappy pic, but the Kimchi and Spam fried rice was beyond awesome. Thanks @Luftmensch for the idea!


----------



## Lars

More pizza. I tried the "Brooklyn hipster dough" from Robertas as described in the New York Times.
Really nice tasting dough and very easy to work with.


----------



## JustinP

Lars said:


> More pizza. I tried the "Brooklyn hipster dough" from Robertas as described in the New York Times.
> Really nice tasting dough and very easy to work with.



That's pretty much my go to dough. Gotta have that OO flour though!


----------



## Lars

JustinP said:


> That's pretty much my go to dough. Gotta have that OO flour though!



Cool. Around here you can get 00 flour in most supermarkets these days. 

Lars


----------



## JustinP

Lars said:


> Cool. Around here you can get 00 flour in most supermarkets these days.
> 
> Lars



Lucky you . I have to order it online.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

JustinP said:


> Sorry, crappy pic, but the Kimchi and Spam fried rice was beyond awesome. Thanks @Luftmensch for the idea!
> 
> View attachment 52174


Yes! You nailed it. Right down to the fried egg.


----------



## DamageInc

I also made pizza. This one is prosciutto, ramps, and buffalo mozzarella.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> I also made pizza. This one is prosciutto, ramps, and buffalo mozzarella.


That crust looks superb!


----------



## JustinP

Soupe au Pistou, with loads of grated Mimolette .






Gratuitous knife pic, just because. Love, love, love this knife! @Isasmedjan knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Xenif

Seriously missing the like button on this thread .... 
japanese inspired Vegetarian Bento: omurice (mushrooms, onions), pickled cucumbers, Okinawan potatoes, stir-fry veg (zucchini, carrots, bean sprouts), miso grilled eggplant


----------



## Lars

Nice Bento, Xenif. Looks great..

Lars


----------



## bahamaroot

Xenif said:


> Seriously missing the like button on this thread ....
> japanese inspired Vegetarian Bento: omurice (mushrooms, onions), pickled cucumbers, Okinawan potatoes, stir-fry veg (zucchini, carrots, bean sprouts), miso grilled eggplantView attachment 52334


Seriously missing the like button on this thread too, needed for that post!


----------



## DamageInc

Yesterday I was offered my first real job, the only job I've applied for. I sent out one application, passed all the pre-qualification tests, was telephone-interviewed for 40 minutes, then was interviewed in person for 2½ hours, and now they want to hire me, starting right after I hand in my master's thesis next month.

I wanted to celebrate a little, so I made a 650g sous vide porterhouse (or is it a t-bone? Not sure). This is the Finnish 30 day dry-aged, partially grass fed, partially free range, partially wagyu frankenstein beef. I got an amazing deal on a few of these steaks. Usually they sell for around 750DKK per kilo, but these were marked down (or mislabeled) to 139DKK per steak (650g each), which is insanely cheap for this quality of meat. I asked the butcher why they were marked down so low, and his response was "I don't know, it wasn't me that marked them down". I bought all they had.
Sous vide at 57c for an hour, then finished on a very hot grill for a minute each side. Served with a Westvleteren XII that I had been storing for a couple of years.


----------



## DamageInc

I also made pancakes for breakfast. Big tall fluffy ones.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Yesterday I was offered my first real job, the only job I've applied for. I sent out one application, passed all the pre-qualification tests, was telephone-interviewed for 40 minutes, then was interviewed in person for 2½ hours, and now they want to hire me, starting right after I hand in my master's thesis next month.


Congratulations! That steak and beer look great, and are well deserved! 

What field is the job in?


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks a lot. Job field is supply chain management.


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Its pretty simple, fattier minced pork with rice wine, mince ginger, mince garlic, soya sauce, white pepper, sugar, add loads of chinese chives atleast a 1:1 ratio.


Just gave these a try. I couldn't find Chinese chives, but I have a whole bunch of chives growing in the garden, so I used those instead. I also added some left-over Bok Choy. The recipe I followed is here:

As usual, the video suggests a much shorter preparation time than is actually the case. Folding those little buggers takes a bit of patience. I imagine that, after the first few hundred or so, I'll get quicker


----------



## DamageInc

I could eat that right now.


----------



## Xenif

@DamageInc Congratulations on the new job, love the eaten phot of the steak what a deal

@Michi You can now officially get the title of honourary chinese


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> @Michi You can now officially get the title of honourary chinese


Thank you


----------



## JustinP

@DamageInc congrats! Both on getting the job, and finishing that steak! This guy can't eat that much in one sitting anymore .


----------



## Lars

Will join the club and say congrats to DamageInc on the master's thesis and new job!

..food is looking nice too..

Lars


----------



## DamageInc

Cheers guys, I'm really happy I was able to land it first try, I've been told it's a rare feat. Finishing the steak last night first try was almost as much of an accomplishment.
Master's thesis isn't done yet though. Hand-in is on the 15th of May, so I gotta have all 120 pages done, plus around 300 pages appendix and bibliography. It will be a printing nightmare.


----------



## mille162

Testing different easy summer deck snacks today





Anyone have a trick for keeping brown rice pasta soft after cooling/refrigerating? Pasta salad was perfect when first made, turned rock hard in frodge overnite, did not soften up once it came up to room temp.


----------



## CEH1

Michi said:


> Just gave these a try. I couldn't find Chinese chives, but I have a whole bunch of chives growing in the garden, so I used those instead. I also added some left-over Bok Choy. The recipe I followed is here:
> 
> As usual, the video suggests a much shorter preparation time than is actually the case. Folding those little buggers takes a bit of patience. I imagine that, after the first few hundred or so, I'll get quicker
> View attachment 52374





Those look tasty!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Yesterday I was offered my first real job, the only job I've applied for.)
> 
> This is the Finnish 30 day dry-aged, partially grass fed, partially free range, partially wagyu frankenstein beef. I got an amazing deal on a few of these steaks.



Congrats on the job and the steaks, I’d love to find beef like that here. Sometimes I can get decent stuff but it’s hit/miss… kinda want to talk with some chefs to go in on a commercial order and have better options


----------



## Bert2368

Beef... It's what's for dinner...

3 NY strips, 3 thick ribeyes.

Tossed on some freshly pruned branches from the cherry trees for smoke.

I feel like a python that ate a cow. Going to hibernate now...


----------



## Luftmensch

JustinP said:


> Sorry, crappy pic, but the Kimchi and Spam fried rice was beyond awesome. Thanks @Luftmensch for the idea!



Nice one! It is one of my favourite comfort foods! Easy to knock out in batch as well!


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Folding those little buggers takes a bit of patience. I imagine that, after the first few hundred or so, I'll get quicker



Damn Michi! 

Want a challenge? I wonder if you could do a Xiaolongbao at home... thats my crack man...


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Damn Michi!
> 
> Want a challenge? I wonder if you could do a Xiaolongbao at home... thats my crack man...


I don't even know what that is!

Will look that up…


----------



## Luftmensch

DamageInc said:


> now they want to hire me, starting right after I hand in my master's thesis next month.



Good for you! Don't know why I have a tendency to age profile people but you must be younger than I imagined. Congratulations on the job, the thesis and that delicious looking steak!


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> I don't even know what that is!
> 
> Will look that up…



I bet you're up to it and will make me green with envy!


----------



## Michi

OK, so it's basically steamed dumplings filled with pork and soup. Cool technique for making them!

Challenge accepted, I'll try this  Will be a few days though…


----------



## DamageInc

Luftmensch said:


> Good for you! Don't know why I have a tendency to age profile people but you must be younger than I imagined.



Cheers, I was 19 when I joined this forum.


----------



## Michi

mille162 said:


> Testing different easy summer deck snacks today


Beautiful platter!

Have you tried cooking the pasta a bit longer when it's intended for salads? Rather than stopping at al dente, I tend to cook it until it is soft, then rinse with cold water in a colander to stop it from over-cooking. The higher moisture content helps to keep the pasta a bit softer if they go into the fridge for a while. Store in something air-tight, to stop the circulating air in the fridge from drying out the pasta.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> OK, so it's basically steamed dumplings filled with pork and soup. Cool technique for making them!
> 
> Challenge accepted, I'll try this  Will be a few days though…



I am already envious. Really delicious stuff. Dumplings at a restaurant are such a great social food


----------



## JustinP

Pad Thai with crispy tofu. 







First time making this. Some new ingredients I haven't used before. Never realized what was in it until now . And the KF FM needed some love since I've been using the Isasmedjan lately.


----------



## Michi

This looks very nice! (The food _and_ the knife  )

Pad Thai is my #1 Asian comfort food. It's sort of the Asian equivalent of macaroni and cheese. I haven't made it for about a year or so. Time to resurrect it, methinks…

I'm not a fan of tofu, in general. Too bland and essentially texture-free. But firm tofu, fried, with a nice crust, is the one way to turn it into something acceptable, in my opinion. Small fried cubes of tofu with a crisp crust added to stir fries really work. All texture, and no taste. But they do add something extra, similar to the peanuts on top of Pad Thai.


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> This looks very nice! (The food _and_ the knife  )
> 
> Pad Thai is my #1 Asian comfort food. It's sort of the Asian equivalent of macaroni and cheese. I haven't made it for about a year or so. Time to resurrect it, methinks…
> 
> I'm not a fan of tofu, in general. Too bland and essentially texture-free. But firm tofu, fried, with a nice crust, is the one way to turn it into something acceptable, in my opinion. Small fried cubes of tofu with a crisp crust added to stir fries really work. All texture, and no taste. But they do add something extra, similar to the peanuts on top of Pad Thai.



Yeap, this was firm tofu, crisped up nice. As soon as it came out of the wok, hit it with salt and chili powder - so I had salty spicy crispy nuggets in the Pad Thai when I returned it at the end .


----------



## Luftmensch

Nice one @JustinP! Looks really nice.

Pad see ew is my favourite Thai noodle dish. In the winter Khao soi is great (sometimes on the menu as Chiang Mai). It is an easy meal to prepare at home. This is the last one I made:


----------



## JustinP

Luftmensch said:


> Nice one @JustinP! Looks really nice.
> 
> Pad see ew is my favourite Thai noodle dish.



Thanks. Added that to next week's menu . Looks like another simple yummy meal.


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> In the winter Khao soi is great (sometimes on the menu as Chiang Mai). It is an easy meal to prepare at home.


Oookaayyy… I have not heard of this before. Somewhat similar to Laksa? Please do tell me more!


----------



## idemhj

My first attempt at a real neapolitan pizza, Margherita, far from perfect, but stil pretty good, and I learned a lot


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Oookaayyy… I have not heard of this before. Somewhat similar to Laksa? Please do tell me more!



Very much! The soup is a coconut milk curry - like laksa. It uses egg noodles instead of rice noodles and has a garnish of crispy noodles and onions.


----------



## Xenif

Danish imported Ox Tongue, being cut by a Danish imported Japanese gyuto, use to make Japanese Sandwich (Sando) using Danish Ox Tongue and Danish Sandwich (smørrebrød) using Japanese influenced flavours.


----------



## DamageInc

good god almighty


----------



## Godslayer

Xenif said:


> Danish imported Ox Tongue, being cut by a Danish imported Japanese gyuto, use to make Japanese Sandwich (Sando) using Danish Ox Tongue and Danish Sandwich (smørrebrød) using Japanese influenced flavours.View attachment 52455
> View attachment 52458
> View attachment 52459




Recipe let's go. 

Stunning, I know nothing about Danish cuisine.


----------



## Lars

That was unexpected..

Lars


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Danish imported Ox Tongue


That is bloody brilliant! Very beautiful!

I wish I could find ox tongue in Brisbane. Bloody ignorant Australians turn it all into cat and dog food


----------



## SeattleBen

Tongue is so delightful! I worked at a place that we corned it and made corn dogs out of them for a while. Other than that it's just fantastic braised or cut thin and grilled.


----------



## Xenif

Godslayer said:


> Recipe let's go.
> 
> Stunning, I know nothing about Danish cuisine.


I know nothing of Danish food, but lucky, for me I'm Chinese, which means I can make a knock off version of just about anything.

The tongue I did in the instantpot with bay leaf, pepper corn, star anise for about 2 hrs, melty but still holds its shape. Cut thick, flour, egg, panko, takes a minute to just fry till crispy. Japanese mayo, bbq sauce, torched cheese, horseradish yogurt, heirloom tomato and green lettuce, toasted white bread. Sauerkraut would be great.

The smørrebrød was just left over fried tongue trimings, tomato trimmings, cucumber trimings from bentos, leftober horseradish yogurt, but I did add a ramen egg and smoked trout. Black vinegar and maple sryup vinegrette.

Ox tongue Bento for the 5 yr old


----------



## idemhj

Xenif said:


> Danish imported Ox Tongue, being cut by a Danish imported Japanese gyuto, use to make Japanese Sandwich (Sando) using Danish Ox Tongue and Danish Sandwich (smørrebrød) using Japanese influenced flavours.View attachment 52459



I’m Danish and not only does that look really god, it also looks very authentic, ie. something we would actually eat in Denmark. What you call a ramen egge, we refer to as a ‘smiling egg’ and we use them all the time . I also noted that you somehow got hold on som real Danish ryebread


----------



## SeattleBen

idemhj said:


> I’m Danish and not only does that look really god, it also looks very authentic, ie. something we would actually eat in Denmark. What you call a ramen egge, we refer to as a ‘smiling egg’ and we use them all the time . I also noted that you somehow got hold on som real Danish ryebread



That bread is available as fitness bread around here. It's delicious.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

Noiice!


----------



## JustinP

I'm not a big breast guy, well, at least chicken breasts. So made some Tikka Masala to use up some of the breasts stocking up in my freezer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

What time is it? Wok-Thirty!

My in-laws are here from Taipei! I went full Cantonese on them

Shrimp in lobster sauce 
Tomato shrimp ( my wife bought a lot of shrimp)
Steamed Halibut 
Stir fried gai-lan

And the ubiquitous bowl of white rice.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> What time is it? Wok-Thirty!


Nice! Looks great, and pretty bloody authentic!


----------



## Lars

I made chili again.


----------



## AT5760

First rack of the year (also a shoulder, not pictured)


----------



## Michi

Cured salmon, dry-aged for seven days, covered with dill and basil from the garden. Plus sourdough rye bread and horseradish cream made with homemade creme fraiche, chives, and freshly grated horseradish.


----------



## MrHiggins

Michi said:


> Cured salmon, dry-aged for seven days, covered with dill and basil from the garden. Plus sourdough rye bread and horseradish cream made with homemade creme fraiche, chives, and freshly grated horseradish.View attachment 52731


Lovely.


----------



## Badgertooth

Spatchcock chook






Brown rice cooked by absorption method in mushroom stock and butter.
Green beans and broccoli in oyster sauce and ginger
Pumpkin and kumara roasted and glazed in white miso and brown sugar
Sesame crusted fried tofu 
Bitter leaves
Slaw
Kewpie roaster sesame dressing with lemon rind and lemon juice


----------



## CEH1

Badgertooth said:


> Spatchcock chook
> 
> View attachment 52751
> 
> 
> Brown rice cooked by absorption method in mushroom stock and butter.
> Green beans and broccoli in oyster sauce and ginger
> Pumpkin and kumara roasted and glazed in white miso and brown sugar
> Sesame crusted fried tofu
> Bitter leaves
> Slaw
> Kewpie roaster sesame dressing with lemon rind and lemon juiceView attachment 52752



Yum!!


----------



## Xenif

I love this thread, its geuine dinner ideas for everyday. @Michi that just hit all my fav buttons


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> I love this thread, its geuine dinner ideas for everyday.


Same here! This thread has inspired me to try new things that, otherwise, never would have occurred to me.

Let's keep it going!


----------



## DamageInc

Had some bone marrow and homemade chicken stock left over, so I made bone marrow risotto.

Managed to find some more Acquerello rice in Copenhagen. By far the best risotto rice I've had the pleasure of using.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

“Sesame big cookie”. The name is better sounding in Chinese. 

I got lots of green onions in a CSA box so I decided to make this. CSA= community supported agriculture. We buy a mystery box of farm produce weekly.


----------



## JustinP

Made some pickled onions and creamy Mexican slaw.







That went on my Korean pork belly tacos. Mucho yummy.


----------



## Xenif

Oysters Rockefeller Xenif Style 
Porcini mushrooms/shallots/parsley cream sauce, ramps (in season), smoked trout, panko butter. 
These guys were pretty big, heres a 210 Kaeru for size comparison


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Oysters Rockefeller Xenif Style


Drool!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Michi said:


> Kuign-amman:
> View attachment 52062



Cool Michi ... & I thought I was the only one silly enough to use my time/energy on laminated dough for a desert! Nicely done!


----------



## Michi

MontezumaBoy said:


> Cool Michi ... & I thought I was the only one silly enough to use my time/energy on laminated dough for a desert! Nicely done!


Thank you! To be honest, that was the first time I ever baked anything, other than a cake from a "just add water" packet about 25 years ago. Somehow, baking is something I never got interested in (and I don't have much of a sweet tooth).

But the Kuign-amman looked just too interesting to not try. I stumbled over it while looking at some other things on chef John's channel. This is the recipe:

https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2019/03/kouign-amann-yas-queen.html

There are lots of nice ideas on that channel, highly recommended!


----------



## esoo

First time doing sous vide salmon. Teriyaki salmon bowl with carrot, cucumber, avocado, fiddleheads, tomato, scallions with rice.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Teriyaki salmon bowl with carrot, cucumber, avocado, fiddleheads, tomato, scallions with rice.


Great colour, looks beautiful!


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> Great colour, looks beautiful!



Thanks. Was trying to make it look very colorful. The template recipe I was following was very green


----------



## Xenif

Burgfection


----------



## DamageInc

Looks more like a sandwich to me.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Looks more like a sandwich to me.


Sandfection, then


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> Looks more like a sandwich to me.


Though it is arguable, Louis' Lunch in New Heaven, CT, USA, claims to be the first place to sell what we know of as a hamburger today around 1895. They serve it on toasted white bread. And you know whats crazy, Louis was from Denmark.


----------



## Michi

Appetiser with dragonfruit, cucumber rolls with a yoghurt, feta, olive, and sun-dried tomato filling, and gravlax.


----------



## Michi

Teriyaki salmon with rice and assorted vegetables.


----------



## JustinP

Just a humble cheesesteak fore me . Sliced rib-eye, crispy caramelized onions, sauteed mushrooms and fried green and red peppers. Topped with a cheese sauce made with Provolone, Jack and Parmigiano-Reggiano.


----------



## riba

A simple Greek inspired dinner.








Lamb spareribs were a first, turned out to be a winner. Perfect to celebrate being married for 6 years (along with two dozens of oysters  )


----------



## Xenif

riba said:


> A simple Greek inspired dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb spareribs were a first, turned out to be a winner


I love lamb ribs !


----------



## riba

Xenif said:


> I love lamb ribs !


Wish I discovered them years ago... Not a common cut overhere


----------



## lowercasebill

I don't think they are common anywhere.. from what I have been able to gather, the butchers take them home. I have only seen/had them once. N.E. USA.


----------



## AT5760

When the seafood counter at the grocery store has fresh, locally caught scallops, you buy them.

3 ingredient scallops, spicy cabbage, and coconut rice.


----------



## ACHiPo

lowercasebill said:


> I don't think they are common anywhere.. from what I have been able to gather, the butchers take them home. I have only seen/had them once. N.E. USA.


A colleague of mine from South Africa orders lamb breast from a butcher--different than ribs, but amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Luftmensch

You guys...

... Mad skills up in here...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lamb ribs?! Wow. I’m gonna call my butcher.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My salmon grain bowl. 

Brown rice, edamame, kimchee, braised mushrooms, lightly dressed salad and sautéed squash.


----------



## gstriftos

riba said:


> A simple Greek inspired dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb spareribs were a first, turned out to be a winner. Perfect to celebrate being married for 6 years (along with two dozens of oysters  )


Tasty!


Xenif said:


> I love lamb ribs !





riba said:


> Wish I discovered them years ago... Not a common cut overhere





lowercasebill said:


> I don't think they are common anywhere.. from what I have been able to gather, the butchers take them home. I have only seen/had them once. N.E. USA.





ACHiPo said:


> A colleague of mine from South Africa orders lamb breast from a butcher--different than ribs, but amazing nonetheless.



Being in one of the countries (Greece) that has one of the highest consumption (per capita) in lamb meat my 2 cents:
Lamb is good, hogget (if I can translate correctly it is lamb 12-18 months of age) is better but the best is mutton (or sheep over 18 months old). Best in the essence of more ..meatier if I can describe it correctly. The best cut is chump (as shown in wiki photo) being the more balanced one in terms of fat to meat ratio:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamb_and_mutton#/media/File:British_Lamb_Cuts.svg

The negative side is the older the animal the harder is the meat but there are tips and tricks to overcome that (marinate overnight in kiwi or onion tenderizes the meat).
We have numerous recipes for lamb, from bbq to roasted to stew (3-4 variations only for stew and from different cuts).

I know most of the world is taken by storm by dry aged beef but a meat aficionado should definitely taste dry aged mutton. It is an umami punch.
No scratch that. It has a caveman punch (I can easily eat around 1kg to 1.5kg of normal mutton, dry aged is seriously more robust, never being able to go over 500gr).

I will try to post some recipes but my culinary English are not on par with the majority of you so I might need your help.

Interesting fact: UK and New Zealand have some of the tastier lamb in the world (I prefer New Zealand's to UK). Worst one I ever tried was from South Africa. Meaty animal, lots of fat but tasteless.
Interesting fact No2: Goat is a very delicate meat, a superb alternative to the ones who find lamb taste odd.


----------



## Lars

Another attempt at making pizza.


----------



## Bert2368

gstriftos said:


> Interesting fact No2: Goat is a very delicate meat, a superb alternative to the ones who find lamb taste odd.



Lamb is usually outstanding in my experience. Forget the mint sauce, Garlic!

I have had young goat (cabrita) a couple of different places.

It has varied from excellent in taste & texture (Bonaire, Dutch Caribean) to rank and awful (Mexican restaurant, Minneapolis, MN USA, FEH!!!) to just edible but not special (Liu Yang, Szechuan, China).

I also love crottled greeps, if they are properly vimmy.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crottled+greeps&=true


----------



## orangehero

US lamb is best in the world no comparison. Try it out...


----------



## gstriftos

@Bert2368 problem with goat is that in most countries they do not know how to correctly treat (cook or roast) the animal. Anything past medium rare destroys it; being a meat with little inter muscular fat makes it kind of flavorless even if medium. I too have had goat in China (Shenzhen) which was from acceptable to horrid, Mexican restaurants in Greece are at best mediocre and I have a feeling that apart from Balkan countries only middle eastern's have the know how of goat meat (which I think it is logical being a part of their diet).
What I find really weird is the fact that French also are somehow unaware of how to treat goat despite the fact they make superb goat cheeses.


----------



## gstriftos

orangehero said:


> US lamb is best in the world no comparison. Try it out...


I cannot find it here, so I can only judge what I have access to.


----------



## Bert2368

orangehero said:


> US lamb is best in the world no comparison. Try it out...



Every time I have bought lamb in USA, it was marked "Product of New Zealand"?!

There was a hobby farm with sheep raised for wool across the street from where I grew up in WI. Lot of lambs. Which, AFAIK, never got slaughtered. I played with the owner's son, saw lambing time more than once and shearing. They ate a lot of ox tail stew... Gave our family pheasant shot on their farm sometimes, but never lamb.


----------



## rickbern

Bert2368 said:


> Every time I have bought lamb in USA, it was marked "Product of New Zealand"?!.


Yeah, that’s what they sell at Costco and Trader Joe’s, it’s very different from the us lamb you get at a butcher. I get trimmed bone in legs that are about ten pounds/4.5 kg and rib racks that are maybe 2.5lbs/1 kg. The nz rib rack barely busts a pound.

I far prefer the butcher shop products to the no doubt frozen, imported nz lamb.

I think the sheep raised for wool are no longer lamb, but become mutton, which is fairly strong tasting. IIRC, the males are slaughtered early for meat and the females live to maturity so they grow wool and reproduce.

This is coming from a New Yorker who honeymooned in nz 35 years ago, I may be completely wrong!


----------



## DamageInc

I've made lamb ribs before. It's a severely underrated cut.


----------



## Lars

This tasted better than it looks..


----------



## MontezumaBoy

boomchakabowwow said:


> Lamb ribs?! Wow. I’m gonna call my butcher.



Boom - you can find them typically labelled "denver ribs" on the left coast (in SoCal at least btu it is what I have seen) ... D'Artagnan (amongst many others) sells them on line. Love 'em - usually I serve them as an app (typically 'Vietnamese-style') as they are a bit fatty ... yum yum yum ... off to the freezer thx guys! 

Everything looks great here - love this thread.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

MontezumaBoy said:


> Boom - you can find them typically labelled "denver ribs" on the left coast (in SoCal at least btu it is what I have seen) ... D'Artagnan (amongst many others) sells them on line. Love 'em - usually I serve them as an app (typically 'Vietnamese-style') as they are a bit fatty ... yum yum yum ... off to the freezer thx guys!
> 
> Everything looks great here - love this thread.


Thank you.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Here is tonight’s dinner. Got a big bunch of escarole so I cooked them down with some beans.


----------



## Xenif

Simple Chicken Dinner
Roast Chicken, Steamed Asparagus with Hollandaise, Garlic Rosemary Potatoes


----------



## DamageInc

I like it.


----------



## dgib7994

braised octopus (dashi/honmirin/sake/soy sauce), quick pickled veg (rice wine vin/salt/sugar/ponzu/garlic/ginger/thai chili)


----------



## Michi

Bavarian meal. Weißwurst (soft pork sausage) with Bavarian-style potato salad and homemade Brezen.


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge chicken breast cooked under a brick with potatoes and salsa.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Bavarian meal. Weißwurst (soft pork sausage) with Bavarian-style potato salad and homemade Brezen.
> View attachment 53325



Like this. You're inspiring me to make pretzels.


----------



## CEH1

Lars said:


> This tasted better than it looks..
> 
> View attachment 53240



Nothing wrong with the looks of that!


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> chicken breast cooked under a brick


How do you cook chicken under a brick, and why? I’m curious now!


----------



## ACHiPo

DamageInc said:


> I've made lamb ribs before. It's a severely underrated cut.


I have a note into Heritage Foods. It sounds like they may have lamb ribs (and perhaps breast) available. Will let folks know what I find out.

https://heritagefoods.com/


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> How do you cook chicken under a brick, and why? I’m curious now!


You put a brick or anything heavy on top while cooking. It's helps make the chicken crispy and moist.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> You put a brick or anything heavy on top while cooking. It's helps make the chicken crispy and moist.


Ah, OK. Nothing special about the brick then. Any weight that doesn't affect taste would do then. I will read up about this. Interesting idea, thanks!


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> Ah, OK. Nothing special about the brick then. Any weight that doesn't affect taste would do then. I will read up about this. Interesting idea, thanks!


Here's an extreme version. I've done de-boned chicken thighs under a brick and it's worth doing.


----------



## Xenif

Chirashi-sushi
Squid (Thailand), Octopus (Morocco), Salmon (British Columbia), Yellowtail (Kyusshu, Japan), Tamago. Homemade kombu soy sauce


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Chirashi-sushi


Beautiful! I do chirashi sushi too when I have a few bits of fish kicking around. Quicker than making nigiri sushi, and tastes just as nice


----------



## Lars

Beef braised in wine and stock with spuds and broccoli.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Any weight that doesn't affect taste would do then.


Yeah, you might want to wrap the brick in foil just in case.


----------



## Xenif

@Michi I have tried for years to make nagiri at home but still need many more years o practice lol 

Another way, for the brick on top, is to use a heated cast iron pan on top instead, it cooks super fast and makes both sides cruchy and is great for duck breast and chicken thighs.


----------



## ian

I often use a preheated foil-wrapped brick, just because I usually have them in my oven anyway for pizza. Cast iron's fine if more convenient, too.


----------



## ACHiPo

Xenif said:


> @Michi I have tried for years to make nagiri at home but still need many more years o practice lol
> 
> Another way, for the brick on top, is to use a heated cast iron pan on top instead, it cooks super fast and makes both sides cruchy and is great for duck breast and chicken thighs.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Bert2368

I had a really odd and not entirely pleasant nor unpleasant couple of days. Kind of a microcosm of life-

As part of this progression, I left home on a lovely spring morning after planting my herb garden and some tender perrenials. And returned two days later in a blizzard...











A number of other things happened en route. I went to a nice park with several lovely waterfalls I've never been to before, despite being less than 3 hours drive from home.






I helped scatter the ashes of a person I loved into the waters where these falls run into one of the great lakes as she had several times requested be done. Totally illegal, that. **** anyone who wants to be a dick over this.






And on the way home in a blizzard, I stopped at a fish store. Which is where my weekend activities intersect with this thread...






This is a pound of burbot (eelpout!) fillets. If you're a Finn, perhaps you already know about this fish. If you're from USA, maybe not.

I had heard lots of misguided/wrong things about them. These were AWESOME.

The basic recipe linked below is stupid simple, I wouldn't change it except perhaps to advise you that I used 50:50 white wine and apple cider vinegars + a splash of reduced balsamic instead of the generic "vinegar" (white vinegar?) given on the recipe page here:

http://www.roughfish.com/content/poor-mans-lobster-eelpout-burbot-recipe






I ate the whole pound of burbot by myself, with some melted butter, fresh squeezed lemon juice, fresh ground black pepper and a healthy dose of sea salt. Sometimes simple presentation is best when you have an absolute ass kickin' main ingredient.

Goodbye, Beth. It was good knowing you, I now understand why you loved the North shore.


----------



## ACHiPo

Bert2368 said:


> I had a really odd and not entirely pleasant nor unpleasant couple of days. Kind of a microcosm of life-
> 
> As part of this progression, I left home on a lovely spring morning after planting my herb garden and some tender perrenials. And returned two days later in a blizzard...
> 
> View attachment 53397
> 
> 
> View attachment 53398
> 
> 
> A number of other things happened en route. I went to a nice park with several lovely waterfalls I've never been to before, despite being less than 3 hours drive from home.
> 
> View attachment 53399
> 
> 
> I helped scatter the ashes of a person I loved into the waters where these falls run into one of the great lakes as she had several times requested be done. Totally illegal, that. **** anyone who wants to be a dick over this.
> 
> View attachment 53400
> 
> 
> And on the way home in a blizzard, I stopped at a fish store. Which is where my weekend activities intersect with this thread...
> 
> View attachment 53401
> 
> 
> This is a pound of burbot (eelpout!) fillets. If you're a Finn, perhaps you already know about this fish. If you're from USA, maybe not.
> 
> I had heard lots of misguided/wrong things about them. These were AWESOME.
> 
> The basic recipe linked below is stupid simple, I wouldn't change it except perhaps to advise you that I used 50:50 white wine and apple cider vinegars + a healthy splash of reduced balsamic instead of the generic "vinegar" (white vinegar?) given on the recipe page here:
> 
> http://www.roughfish.com/content/poor-mans-lobster-eelpout-burbot-recipe
> 
> View attachment 53402
> 
> 
> I ate the whole pound of burbot by myself, with some melted butter, fresh squeezed lemon juice, fresh ground black pepper and a healthy dose of sea salt. Sometimes simple presentation is best when you have an absolute ass kickin' main ingredient.
> 
> Goodbye, Beth. It was good knowing you, I now understand why you loved the North shore.
> 
> View attachment 53403


Sounds like a soulful and fulfilling weekend. Thanks for sharing. 

At first I thought there was a typo--Burbot instead of Turbot. Never heard of the fish. Glad it turned out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Beautiful stuff Bert. RIP to your friend.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Green onion skillet bread.


----------



## Godslayer

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 53410
> View attachment 53411
> Green onion skillet bread.



Literally the best thing I've seen all day and I just spent 13 hours in a fine dining restaurant


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 53410
> View attachment 53411
> Green onion skillet bread.


My kids would go nuts over that!!
Awesome stuff


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Green onion skillet bread.


That looks seriously tasty! Can you share a recipe? I would like to to try that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> That looks seriously tasty! Can you share a recipe? I would like to to try that.



I actually have it memorized.  it’s super easy actually. I type too slow on iPhone to attempt it. 

But send me your email and I’ll scan the magazine article over to you tomorrow. 

In the meantime go and buy glutinous sweet rice flour and untoasted sesame seeds.


----------



## ACHiPo

MontezumaBoy said:


> Boom - you can find them typically labelled "denver ribs" on the left coast (in SoCal at least btu it is what I have seen) ... D'Artagnan (amongst many others) sells them on line. Love 'em - usually I serve them as an app (typically 'Vietnamese-style') as they are a bit fatty ... yum yum yum ... off to the freezer thx guys!
> 
> Everything looks great here - love this thread.


I heard back from Heritage Farms. They have have lamb belly (also called breast) with ribs in stock, priced at $15/lb. They typically sell as two packs totaling 5-6lbs, and each piece is individually wrapped. We have two breeds available; Dorset Horn and Tunis. Since these are not listed on the site, you need to order by phone--Monday to Friday, 9am to 5pm EST. 

I've never had their lamb, but their free-range heritage turkeys are great, as is their charcouterie. Not inexpensive by any stretch, but a nice option if you're looking for heritage breeds raised by small farmers.

https://heritagefoods.com/


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Ah, OK. Nothing special about the brick then. Any weight that doesn't affect taste would do then. I will read up about this. Interesting idea, thanks!


Alton Brown has the technique on foodnetwork.com. Uses whole spatchcocked chicken. Comes out fine, but I get just as good of results with spatchcocked in cast iron skillet at 450 degrees.

Ken


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Pumping the brakes a bit. Simple food

Fried tofu with a chili soy sauce. 

And sunflower shoots with scrambled eggs.


----------



## kwk1

Lars said:


> Beef braised in wine and stock with spuds and broccoli.
> View attachment 53372


Now, that's my kinda meal. Looks so good!


----------



## riba

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 53410
> View attachment 53411
> Green onion skillet bread.


Dang!


----------



## Lars

Chicken wings with coleslaw.


----------



## ACHiPo

Gotta stop looking at this thread before dinner! I'm not worthy!


----------



## DamageInc

I made another porterhouse, this time to celebrate handing in my thesis on time. The Finnish wagyu again. No sous vide, just pan fried and butter basted with garlic and tarragon.


----------



## Kgp

Looks like you nailed the temp perfectly!

Congratulations on your thesis!

Ken


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> I made another porterhouse, this time to celebrate handing in my thesis on time. The Finnish wagyu again. No sous vide, just pan fried and butter basted with garlic and tarragon.
> 
> View attachment 53553
> View attachment 53554



That Fat looks amazing !!






Just a simple plate of Somen for breakfast


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> Looks like you nailed the temp perfectly!
> 
> Congratulations on your thesis!
> 
> Ken



Thank you. I still use a thermapen to get close to the right temp.



Xenif said:


> That Fat looks amazing !!
> 
> View attachment 53580
> 
> 
> Just a simple plate of Somen for breakfast



I always do as much as I can to make sure the fat cap cooks so it's nice to eat. Cool noodles. Is that bonito flake on top?


----------



## Michi

Rösti with smoked salmon and homemade crème fraîche.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

A Taiwanese comfort food. 

LION HEAD MEATBALL SOUP


----------



## podzap

Where the hell did the LIKE button go?


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Rösti with smoked salmon and homemade crème fraîche.
> View attachment 53633



@Michi that photo is legendary!


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> I made another porterhouse, this time to celebrate handing in my thesis on time. The Finnish wagyu again. No sous vide, just pan fried and butter basted with garlic and tarragon.
> 
> View attachment 53553
> View attachment 53554



Apparently we are exporting all beef with fat because it sure as hell isn't for sale in stores in Helsinki and if it isn't for sale in Helsinki then it sure as hell isn't for sale anywhere else in the country, either.

I need to fly down to Denmark to get a proper Finnish steak?


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> @Michi that photo is legendary!


Thank you! I would have liked your reply, if I could have…


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Thank you! I would have liked your reply, if I could have…



LIKE +1 etc


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> I made another porterhouse, this time to celebrate handing in my thesis on time. The Finnish wagyu again. No sous vide, just pan fried and butter basted with garlic and tarragon.
> 
> View attachment 53553
> View attachment 53554



They need to put the LIKE button in this thread, and congrats on the thesis


----------



## aboynamedsuita

SousVide beef strip steak with garlic thyme rosemary.









I’ve had good luck finding beef recently. This was sold as “prime” grade, but I’ve never seen them this marbled





Got some decent ribeyes too


----------



## Xenif

Ironic set lunch, Instant chazuke with 4 hour slow roast pork belly, pickled cucumbers and carrots


----------



## DamageInc

Honey sriracha glazed wings.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> Honey sriracha glazed wings.
> 
> View attachment 53792


Oh. Teach me this one!


----------



## DamageInc

boomchakabowwow said:


> Oh. Teach me this one!


I do this, but I add melted butter and a tiny bit of soy sauce to the mix. After the coating, I put them back in the oven for just a few minutes to roast the glaze.


----------



## DamageInc

aboynamedsuita said:


> SousVide beef strip steak with garlic thyme rosemary.
> 
> I’ve had good luck finding beef recently. This was sold as “prime” grade, but I’ve never seen them this marbled
> 
> Got some decent ribeyes too


Those steaks look damn good.


----------



## DamageInc

podzap said:


> Apparently we are exporting all beef with fat because it sure as hell isn't for sale in stores in Helsinki and if it isn't for sale in Helsinki then it sure as hell isn't for sale anywhere else in the country, either.
> 
> I need to fly down to Denmark to get a proper Finnish steak?


Here is the link to the Danish importer of the Finnish steak. https://jnmeat.dk/en/

Maybe you can backtrace it to find out where in Finland it comes from.


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> Here is the link to the Danish importer of the Finnish steak. https://jnmeat.dk/en/
> 
> Maybe you can backtrace it to find out where in Finland it comes from.



Yep.


https://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/ruoka/artikkeli-1.266309

It says, briefly, that the cows are Ayrshire which aren't even meant for meat, they were created for dairy. It also says that you can't buy it in Finland. It also says that not only did this Finnish meat take top place, it basically cleaned the entire award table.

Knowing Finnish regulations, it will probably be against the law to sell it here as meat if it receives ANY sort of subsidies as a dairy cow.


----------



## DamageInc

Who knew Finnish dairy cattle would make a steak that good. I'm quite happy that I can get this meat only a 20 minute drive from where I live, usually at decent prices. I haven't purchased American ribeye since I found the Finnish stuff.

I have these four vacuum packed in the freezer so I can put them directly in the sous vide bath.


----------



## Xenif

Meanwhile, Im looking at Danish beef tongue at the Chinese supermarket in Canada


----------



## DamageInc

That's pretty cool. Not easy to find beef tongue here in DK.


----------



## Luftmensch

You guys are constant source of inspiration



boomchakabowwow said:


> Green onion skillet bread.



That looks delicious!



DamageInc said:


> I made another porterhouse, this time to celebrate handing in my thesis on time. The Finnish wagyu again.



Congrats on the submission! 



Michi said:


> Rösti with smoked salmon



Man... Rosti...Nothing like caramelised potato!


----------



## Xenif

Inspired by the recent threads of KKF, I give to you .... Okonomirosti ... Or is it Rostinomiyaki ....Rosti-yaki ...? its delicious though whatever name we settle on


----------



## Lars




----------



## JustinP

Yay, like button is back here now! And there's a whole lot to like!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Who knew Finnish dairy cattle would make a steak that good. I'm quite happy that I can get this meat only a 20 minute drive from where I live, usually at decent prices. I haven't purchased American ribeye since I found the Finnish stuff.
> 
> I have these four vacuum packed in the freezer so I can put them directly in the sous vide bath.
> 
> View attachment 53803



Thought I read something awhile ago that dairy cattle were historically regarded as unsuitable for meat because they expend most of their energy for milk production and not bulking up. However once retired from milk production extra energy gets stored as intramuscular fat/marbling.

Also +1 on the like button in this thread [emoji41]


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> Also +1 on the like button in this thread


We need a like button for the like button… Angie, how about it?


----------



## DamageInc

Steak sandwiches. Flank steak with a parsley salad and aoli on potato bread.


----------



## lowercasebill

Orzo alfredo


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Taco's Al Pastor (Pollo) - bought a new little skewer system for the egg ... capped with bacon while smoking/grilling ... roasted pineapple salsa, guacamole, lime/cilantro/Serrano crema and a bit of cilantro ... happy
















Now to get some piggy shoulder to do it "right" ...


----------



## lowercasebill

Beautiful. Particulars on the skewer for egg, please.


----------



## JustinP

Puerco Pibil going in the oven.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Also was in the mood for a bugger recently ... not a big bun fan ...


----------



## Lars

Duck leg confit with bistro potatoes.


----------



## DamageInc

Pasta with flank steak and olives.


----------



## Xenif

What's in a name? That which we call a roast
By any other name would smell as sweet

Dual Salad (Roast Beef and smoked trout) Bento as inspired by The Bard


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Lars said:


> Duck leg confit with bistro potatoes.
> View attachment 53920



Beautiful


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Xenif said:


> What's in a name? That which we call a roast
> By any other name would smell as sweet
> 
> Dual Salad (Roast Beef and smoked trout) Bento as inspired by The BardView attachment 53926



Man ... every 'lunch box' you show pic's of is a meal I would gladly pay $$$$$ for ... awesome .... keep it up please


----------



## gogogo545

MontezumaBoy said:


> Taco's Al Pastor (Pollo) - bought a new little skewer system for the egg ... capped with bacon while smoking/grilling ... roasted pineapple salsa, guacamole, lime/cilantro/Serrano crema and a bit of cilantro ... happy
> 
> That is some inspirational stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get some piggy shoulder to do it "right" ...


----------



## Xenif

I sometimes dream about a food pass around for this thread ....


----------



## gogogo545

That would be awesome and less awesome for the last guy


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> I sometimes dream about a food pass around for this thread ....


I often wished we all lived on the same culdesac. I’d get so fat.


----------



## JustinP

Sausage and radicchio risotto.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

DamageInc said:


> Thank you. I still use a thermapen to get close to the right temp.
> I always do as much as I can to make sure the fat cap cooks so it's nice to eat. Cool noodles. Is that bonito flake on top?
> 
> View attachment 53581




D, Not that you need any advise on cooking a steak, next time for an even better rendered and crispy fat cap, sear the fat first before the sides. Sometimes I can get the steak/fat to stick to the pan and hold itself up while rendering. This does two things, renders the fat into the pan that's used for cooking the sides. Its a little extra step that pays off big in flavor of the finished product.


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks, I'll give that a go next time to give it a "jump start". The reason I've been crisping the fat cap at the end is because by that point, it has contracted (I always score the fat cap), which means more surface area. Also, there is more fat in the frying pan at the end due to some having rendered off the steak plus the butter from basting. This means that when I tilt the pan, I can completely submerge the fat cap in the oil and butter, effectively deep frying it. The result is like crackling on the outside, but soft and creamy fat in on the inside.


----------



## Chips

I hope photo's aren't mandatory, but I've been enjoying my dive into MasterClass cooking lessons. I've seen it plastered all over Facebook for close to 6 months, and since it had plenty of Thomas Keller content and Aaron Franklin BBQ, I took the dive and signed up. 

Cant say I regret it. The quality and content is worth it. I've been working on very simple dishes that vastly improve upon my previous efforts, even simple side dishes like pan roasted zucchini and similar veggies. 

Keller presents simple techniques instead of hard-and-fast recipes. Slicing whole zucchini lengthwise, instead of the more common "coins" He uses a small knife to cross hatch cuts about 1/3" into the flat surface of the zucchini and then liberally salts them, waits 15-20 minutes then blots off the moisture (that contains a lot of bitterness). Pan seared in canola oil for it's hight flash point, then finished in a 435º oven for 20 minutes gives a super custard-y result that really makes the natural flavor of zucchini shine. Definitely worth a try, and it plates very well, making an attractive compliment to any protein on a plate. I doubt I'll go back to sautéing "coins" in a pan.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I've been enjoying my dive into MasterClass cooking lessons


I had a look at the website. I'm having a real problem even considering signing up for that, mostly because it appears to be a cat in a bag. There is no indication of how long these lessons are. (All I'm told is that there are 36 lessons.) And once I've paid my $280 (which is definitely not cheap), I have _rented_ access to the lessons for a year. Once that year is up, I presumably get to pay another $280.

The website does a superb job at not disclosing what I'd actually be buying. Whether that's intentional or due to incompetence I cannot tell…


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> I had a look at the website. I'm having a real problem even considering signing up for that, mostly because it appears to be a cat in a bag. There is no indication of how long these lessons are. (All I'm told is that there are 36 lessons.) And once I've paid my $280 (which is definitely not cheap), I have _rented_ access to the lessons for a year. Once that year is up, I presumably get to pay another $280.
> 
> The website does a superb job at not disclosing what I'd actually be buying. Whether that's intentional or due to incompetence I cannot tell…




I'll try to help if I can!

The access is $90 for one lesson (seems like a lame idea to me) or $180 for full access to everything they offer. Whether you're into acting, poetry, screenwriting, cooking (on many different levels/styles etc) BBQ, now even poker, ummm there's lots of other topics, writing, sports, wine appreciation, etc.... 

Thomas Keller does two completely separate courses. One has 22 lessons, the other has 36. Video length varies depending on depth of topic, but most average a minimum of 10-12 minutes for the very simple stuff, and 20-22 minutes for more advanced.

I haven't even gotten to the Wolfgang Puck, Gordon Ramsey stuff. But I appreciated the BBQ content from Aaron Franklin and everything from Keller. 

I think the poker lessons from Phil Ivey just got added. 

To be honest, I haven't even scratched the surface. But I like adjusting my cooking approach to what other pro's do in their home kitchens, or little techniques that make for better dishes in their professional lives. 

My main goal was sharing how darn delicious and easy tonight's zucchini was!

I bet if they did a teaser where a potential customer could spend maybe $8 for 30-45 minutes access to the entire site, they'd land even more subscribers. It's leagues beyond your favorite YouTube channel in terms of quality and details, and I follow a metric crap-ton of YouTube channels.


----------



## Xenif

Chips said:


> I hope photo's aren't mandatory, but I've been enjoying my dive into MasterClass cooking lessons. I've seen it plastered all over Facebook for close to 6 months, and since it had plenty of Thomas Keller content and Aaron Franklin BBQ, I took the dive and signed up.
> 
> Cant say I regret it. The quality and content is worth it. I've been working on very simple dishes that vastly improve upon my previous efforts, even simple side dishes like pan roasted zucchini and similar veggies.
> 
> Keller presents simple techniques instead of hard-and-fast recipes. Slicing whole zucchini lengthwise, instead of the more common "coins" He uses a small knife to cross hatch cuts about 1/3" into the flat surface of the zucchini and then liberally salts them, waits 15-20 minutes then blots off the moisture (that contains a lot of bitterness). Pan seared in canola oil for it's hight flash point, then finished in a 435º oven for 20 minutes gives a super custard-y result that really makes the natural flavor of zucchini shine. Definitely worth a try, and it plates very well, making an attractive compliment to any protein on a plate. I doubt I'll go back to sautéing "coins" in a pan.



Im no expert, but I don't recommend canola oil as a high flash point oil, as it smokes at about 400f. In a 435f oven that sounds a bit like a potential for a smokey mess.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I bet if they did a teaser where a potential customer could spend maybe $8 for 30-45 minutes access to the entire site, they'd land even more subscribers.


Yes, something like that would probably help. There is no chance to "try before you buy" right now.



> It's leagues beyond your favorite YouTube channel in terms of quality and details, and I follow a metric crap-ton of YouTube channels.


OK, at least it's not garbage then, that's good to hear!


----------



## Chips

Xenif said:


> Im no expert, but I don't recommend canola oil as a high flash point oil, as it smokes at about 400f. In a 435f oven that sounds a bit like a potential for a smokey mess.



Tonight I used avocado oil that I keep on hand for searing sous vide dry-aged steaks. Chef Keller stated in his series that canola oil has a flash point at around 425, I know it's high-ish, but I've never measured with my infrared thermometer. It's definitely higher than the more common pantry staple, olive oil, but that's probably preaching to the choir.


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> Yes, something like that would probably help. There is no chance to "try before you buy" right now.
> 
> 
> OK, at least it's not garbage then, that's good to hear!




I'll admit I'm not stingy when it comes to supporting my hobbies. I'm by no means anything other than a middle class person, and I hemmed and hawed for a few months to decide if the series was worth it ( seeing Thomas Keller cutting ravioli for the umpteenth million time on a Facebook advertisement did nothing for me), but once I decided I'd bite the bullet, I figured I could easily rationalize it.

Here's the logic I used, YMMV: I just bought a birthday gift for a one-day class for my girlfriend to take a class on cheesemaking, specifically burrata, mozzarella and goat cheese. The class cost me $160 for just her, just one day, 3 hours. The exact same type of content is available free on Youtube and she knows that and I know that, but I wanted her to have the experience in person, with others' geeking out over homemade cheese and sipping wine. I figured this whole "MasterClass" thing was worth a good deal more.


----------



## Chips

Xenif said:


> Im no expert, but I don't recommend canola oil as a high flash point oil, as it smokes at about 400f. In a 435f oven that sounds a bit like a potential for a smokey mess.



And I just noticed my typo. The technique calls for a 425º oven, not 435º. I didn't use the same skillet that I seared in, since it is more convenient for me to use my countertop oven than bother heating the main oven just for one small veg side dish. 

Tomorrow I make garlic confit.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> but once I decided I'd bite the bullet, I figured I could easily rationalize it.


Same here, I don't skimp on expenses either when it comes to my hobbies.

Still, I'm reluctant to pay that much for video lessons. Not so much because I regret spending the money but because, after more than 40 years of being a fairly passionate cook, I'm not sure that I would learn all that much from them. (I might, but there is no way to know.)

The problem is that I can't tell whom this course is pitched at. If it's for already accomplished cooks who want to take it to the next level, sign me up. But, for something like this to sell, I suspect it's pitched at the average person who cooks, but doesn't know a lot yet. If so, I'd be wasting my money.

In the end, it doesn't really matter. I already have a pretty much inexhaustible list of cooking projects I would like to try at some point, and I doubt that I'll ever get through more than a tiny fraction of them before I die. So buying this course would be a bad idea anyway, because it likely would make my list even longer


----------



## AT5760

I just saw Aaron Franklin’s Masterclass advertised. Gotta say, I’m really intrigued.


----------



## ian

Relatedly, anyone else here dislike canola oil? For some reason, there’s something about the smell of it that puts me off, even below the smoke point. I know I probably eat a ton of it when eating out, but I usually use peanut, olive and avocado at home.


----------



## Migraine

I'm cooking for the girl's family this weekend. She's vegetarian and her mum picks and chooses what meats she eats, so this is the plan.

Starter:
Shiitake mushroom bao
Pork belly bao

Main:
Venison loin/oyster mushroom
Port + venison/port + porcini sauce
Beetroot puree
Roasted beetroot
Potato fondant
Blackberry gel

Dessert:
Chocolate cremeux
Passion fruit curd
Chocolate sable
Mango jelly
Mango ice cream
Fresh mango

I'm slightly concerned the main is a bit one-note in terms of colour, suggestions? Or look ok?

Photos next week.


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> Relatedly, anyone else here dislike canola oil? For some reason, there’s something about the smell of it that puts me off, even below the smoke point. I know I probably eat a ton of it when eating out, but I usually use peanut, olive and avocado at home.


I hate it. I hate the smell the taste.


----------



## ACHiPo

ian said:


> Relatedly, anyone else here dislike canola oil? For some reason, there’s something about the smell of it that puts me off, even below the smoke point. I know I probably eat a ton of it when eating out, but I usually use peanut, olive and avocado at home.


In my attempt to eat Paleo as much as practical, I've switched to ghee, bacon fat, coconut, and avocado oils for anything requiring significant heat. I've gotta say food tastes better and the kitchen smells better. (Oh, and my blood lipids haven't looked better!)


----------



## ian

This makes me feel better. I've spent years of my life thinking I must be a low-quality individual, since Keller seems to use it all the time.


----------



## JustinP

ian said:


> but I usually use peanut, olive and avocado at home.



Same here. Canola is nasty.


----------



## Xenif

Been like 15 posts in this thread since we posted a picture, thats rare. 

Duck Burger, soy-mirin-ginger glaze duck leg patty, japanese mayo and hoysin sauce, cabbage, served on homemade Brioche

Duck meat dosen't dry out the same way beef does, so it makes for great bento item that taste great even at room temp


----------



## ian

KO’d


----------



## refcast

The canola oil I've tried is kinda bitter in a bad way. Not in a good tea or coffee way. More like char or dust. Like I'm eating something that isn't supposed to be food. I believe that most canola oil is produced through chemically separation, so it tastes a bit like . . .chemical I guess. Don't recall trying expeller pressed yet, but I don't know if i want to.


----------



## dgib7994

Went foraging yesterday evening. Had lots of GREAT luck! Found about two dozen gorgeous, large Morel mushrooms and about 17 million ramps.

Filet mignon w/ morel-ramp cream sauce, charred ramps, and roasted asparagus.


----------



## Michi

Homemade Thüringer Bratwurst:




That's how it turned out, served with Bavarian-style panfried potatoes and a side salad:


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller(danish panfried meatballs) with potatoes, broccoli and parsley sauce.


----------



## Migraine

Migraine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cooking for the girl's family this weekend. She's vegetarian and her mum picks and chooses what meats she eats, so this is the plan.
> 
> Starter:
> Shiitake mushroom bao
> Pork belly bao
> 
> Main:
> Venison loin/oyster mushroom
> Port + venison/port + porcini sauce
> Beetroot puree
> Roasted beetroot
> Potato fondant
> Blackberry gel
> 
> Dessert:
> Chocolate cremeux
> Passion fruit curd
> Chocolate sable
> Mango jelly
> Mango ice cream
> Fresh mango
> 
> I'm slightly concerned the main is a bit one-note in terms of colour, suggestions? Or look ok?
> 
> Photos next week.



Sorry the photos are a bit dreadful:


----------



## ian

How did it taste? Were you and her family pleased?


----------



## Migraine

The starter and dessert I was really happy with. Dessert as a whole just really worked. The pork belly was incredible.

Main I thought needed work (although got good comments from the guests; but then people tend to be polite). The venison itself was lovely, but the recipes I used for the sauce and the puree seemed to have quite a lot of vinegar in and I should have trusted my instincts and toned it down because I felt it came through in the end product.


----------



## Migraine

https://www.chinasichuanfood.com/gua-bao-taiwanese-pork-belly-buns/

This is the recipe I used for the pork belly (slightly different one for the actual buns). It's properly delicious, would definitely recommend.


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> Sausage and radicchio risotto.


That's an interesting twist. I assume you add the radicchio right at the end?


----------



## JustinP

Michi said:


> That's an interesting twist. I assume you add the radicchio right at the end?



Actually, no.. you add the bulk at the start, after cooking the onions and sausage. Then you garnish with a little at the end. The bitterness of the radicchio with the sweetness of the onions was amazing. 

Here's the recipe


----------



## Michi

JustinP said:


> Here's the recipe


Thanks, I’ll try this!


----------



## Michi

Bayerische Brezen.


----------



## Lars

I made a burger blend with equal parts chuck, brisket and short-rib.
Turned out really tasty with a deep beef flavour. Very juicy as well..


----------



## lowercasebill

BGE applewood bacon. Grilled corn and bacon pizza from OONI






,


----------



## JustinP

Kimchi Jjigae over rice, pickled cucumber, more kimchi, and Korean beer. Note to self, half the Gochugaru next time .


----------



## Stx00lax




----------



## Geigs

Scalloped potatoes with grilled kangaroo.


----------



## JustinP

Geigs said:


> Scalloped potatoes with grilled kangaroo.



I see taters, but whre's the roo?


----------



## Geigs

JustinP said:


> I see taters, but whre's the roo?


In my haste to eat it I forgot to take pics. Sliced it with a Chris Johnson AEB-L if that helps.


----------



## Michi

Geigs said:


> In my haste to eat it I forgot to take pics.


You should have said "scalloped potatoes _without_ kangaroo" then…


> Sliced it with a Chris Johnson AEB-L if that helps.


It does


----------



## JustinP

Geigs said:


> Sliced it with a Chris Johnson AEB-L if that helps.



Yes, that more than makes up for the invisible roo


----------



## ian

It's getting to be a Sunday tradition. FYI, the Gengetsu has nothing to do with the bread.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Wild turkey mar Po tofu.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

Chicken curry?


----------



## Lars

Sorry, should have mentioned that it's a pork curry.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned that it's a pork curry.


Looks good! Can you tell us what kind of curry (ingredients, spices, etc.)? Otherwise, it could be one of approximately 1000 dishes…

As you can tell, I'm always fishing for recipes


----------



## Lars

Sure, though it's nothing fancy - just my Tuesday night dinner.

Start of by sweating some onion, then add ginger and garlic. 
Sweat a little more and add some yellow curry powder along with cinnamon, cumin, coriander and turmeric.
Add some diced tomatoes as well as coconut milk and simmer for 5 minutes then puree with a stick blender.
Add the meat(I used pork shoulder) and simmer for half an hour.


----------



## Michi

Sounds like fairly close to this one:

http://myindiantaste.com/chicken-coconut-curry-recipe-chicken-with-coconut-milk-and-spices/

That style of curry is really nice, especially for people who don't like things all that hot.


----------



## Lars

I thinks that recipe is fairly close and you're right that it's not all that hot. 

Here is a bread I just pulled out of the oven.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Al Pastor "deux" ... proper piggy this time ... all the pic's/info before this just got me drooling ... love this thread ...

Classic marinade (3 days actually as I had to travel ... 1/2" thick cut pork shoulder bone in ... yes I know this was going to hinder outside slicing ... but f'it);






Assembly






Pineapple & bacon (just because ..)






On the egg - smoked for 3 hours at 225 then 350 for 1 hour






Help from a lovely Marko, a bit of mango/guacamole and voila;


----------



## Michi

MontezumaBoy said:


> Al Pastor "deux" ... proper piggy this time


That looks awesome! Something else I will have to try now. I'm falling behind…


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Michi said:


> That looks awesome! Something else I will have to try now. I'm falling behind…



Dude - I am ONLY trying to keep up with your posts! Seriously though Taco's "Al Pastor" are something of a Baja Mexico fav ... typically spit cooked like gyro's (the influence is obvious) but with a Mexican take on it ...

I love this stuff so am always trying to figure out a way to get it at home with out the obvious rotisserie challenges ... 

My lovely bride just shakes her head and asks when are the other 30 people showing up ... let em come ... anytime and I will feed em is all I say ... and then vac/seal/save/sousvide/re-heat ... 

Love what you put out there Sir!

TjA


----------



## Michi

MontezumaBoy said:


> Seriously though Taco's "Al Pastor" are something of a Baja Mexico fav ... typically spit cooked like gyro's (the influence is obvious) but with a Mexican take on it ...
> 
> I love this stuff so am always trying to figure out a way to get it at home with out the obvious rotisserie challenges ...


It looks bloody awesome, and I have no doubt that it tastes just as good! I've saved the recipe; it'll make it to the top of the list in the next two or three weeks, for sure.



> My lovely bride just shakes her head and asks when are the other 30 people showing up ... let em come ... anytime and I will feed em is all I say ... and then vac/seal/save/sousvide/re-heat ...


Not a problem. Chest freezers are cheap 



> Love what you put out there Sir!



Thank you! Ditto!


----------



## Raikiri

Hoi sin glazed cured pork belly strips with bao buns, pickled daikon/carrot/cucumber and rice flavoured with cardamom, lemon grass and pandan leaves.


----------



## Xenif

Pork belly Sumo Hot Pot (Chankonabe)

Glad to see more amazing food from diffrent members from different backgrounds. Loads to learn from


----------



## Michi

Bloody hell, what is this thread? Some sort of arms race?



Raikiri said:


> Hoi sin glazed cured pork belly strips with bao buns, pickled daikon/carrot/cucumber and rice flavoured with cardamom, lemon grass and pandan leaves.





Xenif said:


> Pork belly Sumo Hot Pot (Chankonabe)



I think we all need to think about some kind of recipe non-proliferation treaty! 

Awesome dishes! I'm still drooling, and I just finished dinner…


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Bloody hell, what is this thread? Some sort of arms race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all need to think about some kind of recipe non-proliferation treaty!
> 
> Awesome dishes! I'm still drooling, and I just finished dinner…


I happen to be a firm believer in M.A.D. Mutually Assured Deliciousness

Let the recipes fly I say [emoji56]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I made the green peppercorn sauce from the recipe DamageInc posted awhile ago… forgot to add the Dijon, subbed red wine as it was all I had, probably reduced it a bit more than needed but it was really good, taste reminds me of a prepared product my parents used to buy that I really liked years ago (I mean that in a good way)

I put it on a bone in rib steak (cowboy?) that I cut from a larger standing rib roast and cooked SousVide then seared in CI. There was nothing useful to deglaze in the pan (very hot) but I used the juices from the SV bag in the recipe


----------



## Michi

aboynamedsuita said:


> I put it on a bone in rib steak (cowboy?) that I cut from a larger standing rib roast and cooked SousVide then seared in CI.


That looks perfect!

Sous vide really shines for steaks. Risk-free, not time critical, and perfect degree of doneness each and every time. Not have to worry about timing is really useful when preparing a meal for a whole bunch of people with other side dishes. If there is a delay somewhere along the line, not a problem, just leave the steak in the bath for another 30 minutes an no-one will be the wiser.


----------



## DamageInc

aboynamedsuita said:


> I made the green peppercorn sauce from the recipe DamageInc posted awhile ago… forgot to add the Dijon, subbed red wine as it was all I had, probably reduced it a bit more than needed but it was really good, taste reminds me of a prepared product my parents used to buy that I really liked years ago (I mean that in a good way)



Glad to be of some use for once. Looks great.


----------



## Michi

Homemade Bayerischer Leberkäse (Bavarian meatloaf):




Fresh out of the oven:




Served with Bavarian potato salad and culturally completely inappropriate toasted sourdough baguette with parmesan, because that's what I had around…


----------



## lowercasebill

Care to share the recipe?
Looks tasty.


----------



## mille162

Not fancy, but after a long nite of tequila, it’s def the perfect breakfast on a much too bright morning.

Avocado toast multiple ways:
-Poached egg with everything bagel seasoning
-mini heirloom tomatoes with a basil vinaigrette
-sauteed mushrooms with thyme
-black beans with a costa rican salsa

Homemade pistachio-hemp granola bars

Fresh squeezed orange juice...with a splash of St. Germain and Cava of course!


----------



## Xenif

Pork Belly Nigiri, shiso, and umeboshi paste instead of wasabi 
What happens when you buy far too much porkbelly ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

mille162 said:


> Not fancy, but after a long nite of tequila, it’s def the perfect breakfast on a much too bright morning.
> 
> Avocado toast multiple ways:
> -Poached egg with everything bagel seasoning
> -mini heirloom tomatoes with a basil vinaigrette
> -sauteed mushrooms with thyme
> -black beans with a costa rican salsa
> 
> Homemade pistachio-hemp granola bars
> 
> Fresh squeezed orange juice...with a splash of St. Germain and Cava of course!
> 
> View attachment 54495
> 
> View attachment 54496
> 
> View attachment 54497



Hair of the dog to wake things up! Beautiful ... food is pretty as well! LOL

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Xenif said:


> Pork Belly Nigiri, shiso, and umeboshi paste instead of wasabi
> What happens when you buy far too much porkbelly ... View attachment 54498



You live happily ever after IMO ... very interesting ... is the pork belly room temp?

TjA


----------



## Xenif

MontezumaBoy said:


> You live happily ever after IMO ... very interesting ... is the pork belly room temp?
> 
> TjA


Yeah pork was room temp, was done in low temp oven for about 4 hours, just finished resting


----------



## lowercasebill

Crappy pics (world gin day)
It was good and fun as well


----------



## Michi

> Care to share the recipe?
> Looks tasty.


It's fairly involved, but worth it. I can't find any good recipe in English, so I'm writing this up. This is for a traditional Bavarian meatloaf ("Leberkäse", which literally means "liver cheese", but contains neither liver nor cheese. Go figure…)

You will need a meat grinder, plus a food processor that can take some abuse. (The kind with two or three large curved blades.) It needs to be strong enough to turn a kilogram of meat into a thick and very fine paste.

Meat:

300 g pork shoulder
200 g lean beef
200 g pork belly without rind
100 g pork back fat
Cube the meat into pieces small enough to fit into the grinder. Put the meat into the freezer until it is just starting to freeze. Grind using a fine disk and put back in the fridge, or back into the freezer. We want to keep things as close to freezing point as possible during the entire process (but without actually freezing the meat).

Spices:

2 g pink curing salt #1
18 g salt
2.5 g ground white pepper
0.25 g ground cardamom
0.5 g ground coriander seed
0.25 g ginger powder
0.75 g ground mace
5 g finely grated fresh onion
4 g baking powder _or_ 2 g phosphate
The baking powder is used to make sure that things bind correctly ("Kutterhilfsmittel"). It needs to contain phosphate. (Check on the package.) Alternatively, get some phosphate from a site that sells sausage making supplies and use only 2 g.

"Kuttern" (blending):

200 g finely shaved ice (consistency almost like snow)
I use the food processor to make the shaved ice.

Once you start to blend the meat, you need to move reasonably quickly to avoid things getting too warm. (The friction from the blending generates heat.) Have a fast-reading thermometer at hand and check the temperature occasionally. It must not exceed 12 ºC at any time (ideally, it should never go above 8 ºC or so). If things get too warm, stick the mixture back into the freezer for a few minutes.

Put the meat into the food processor and blend for a minute or so until you have something that's very finely ground. Then add about half the ice and the spices and blend at high speed. The meat will emulsify and start to form a very fine and thick paste that is very sticky and uniform in texture. While blending, gradually add the remainder of the ice. (Remember to check the temperature occasionally.)

Once you have something that's really gooey (like very thick and very sticky mud that stretches like a yeast dough), put the mixture into a greased rectangular baking dish or greased disposable aluminium container. The dish should hold a little over a litre. Avoid getting air bubbles into the mix. (Butchers take a big handful of the stuff and literally slam it into the dish to avoid trapping air.) Smooth the top with wet hands and decorate by making a diamond pattern with the back of a knife.

Bake at 150 ºC for 60–90 minutes. (Time depends somewhat on the shape of the dish.) The meatloaf is ready once you get 70 ºC core temperature. Towards the end, if you don't get some browning on the top, turn the heat up a little.

Cut up into slices and serve with Bavarian sweet mustard, a salad and Brezen. Bavarian-style potato salad is traditional (no mayonnaise!), but you can actually eat it with other kinds of salad without incurring any truly negative side effects 

For the mustard, Händlmaier is heads and shoulders the best:

https://www.amazon.com/Händlmaiers-Sweet-Bavarian-Mustard-13-4/dp/B003U28EHG?th=1

If you can't get that particular brand, another Bavarian sweet mustard will do, but won't be as nice. Look for Weisswurstsenf, which is a seeded, slightly sweet style that is normally eaten with Münchner Weisswurst (soft pork sausage).

Here is a good video (in German) that shows the entire process, both at a commercial butcher and at home.

You can see the consistency you are shooting for starting at 2:45 and again at 3:10. If you find that the paste during blending gets too thick, you can add a very small amount of iced water, 10 ml at a time. (Be careful with this, the mixture goes from too thick to soupy quite quickly.)


----------



## Ryndunk

You can also achieve this texture in the leberkase by running the meat through the fine die of the meat grinder twice then beat the crap out of it with the paddle attachment on a stand mixer. Less risk this way of the meat warming to much in the food processor. Both methods work though. Looks good Michi!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Amazing to see such an array of food ... love this sh!t ... have to agree with the recipe Armageddon idea!

My hat is off to all the bakers ... not my OCD .... err ... desire ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Michi said:


> That looks perfect!
> 
> Sous vide really shines for steaks. Risk-free, not time critical, and perfect degree of doneness each and every time. Not have to worry about timing is really useful when preparing a meal for a whole bunch of people with other side dishes. If there is a delay somewhere along the line, not a problem, just leave the steak in the bath for another 30 minutes an no-one will be the wiser.



Thanks, it was quite delicious. I’ve only gotten into SV around September of last year but agree 100% with what you’ve said (I also eat other things than just meat but they’re often not as photogenic and I’d be eating the cold dinner for breakfast if I tried to style/plate everything lol)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Glad to be of some use for once. Looks great.



I’ve always been a fan of your contributions to this thread over the years, keep up the good work


----------



## orangehero

I can always tell when steak has been cooked sous vide...like boiled beef taste or something. I tried it a few times and I prefer grilling or throwing in the cast iron pan even though it doesn't come out perfectly pink edge to edge. If you have any experience cooking steak it's rare to not nail the temp.


----------



## Chips

I've been working on various iterations of French onion soup recipes, from Anthony Bourdain's Les Halles Cookbook, ( I made this recipe almost 18 years ago in college when I bought the book) and also trying a slight tweak of Thomas Keller's similar recipe that uses beef broth instead of dark chicken broth (in Bourdain's). 

Both recipes make amazing soup. I might still tip my hat to Bourdain's since the beef stock (of Keller's) initially results in incredibly sweet tasting soup, but also masks the amazing onion flavor, whereas the Bourdain recipe still preserves the onion flavor and provides balance.

Both recipes really need a minimum of 24 hours of resting in the fridge before evaluating, because the Keller recipe got a hell of a lot better today after a day of rest. The meaty, slightly smoky savory-ness of the bacon blended in with the base onion, and brought the sweetness down quite a bit, made for a far more balanced soup.

Tweaking various arrangements for simple visual appeal. The olive oil and salt croutons really help make the whole thing pop, and also balances out the sweetness. I followed Anthony Bourdain's recommendation for Guyere cheese instead of Keller's Comte or Emmentaler. The saltiness helps balance out the entire dish too.


----------



## Michi

Fresh batch of Bavarian Brezen:


----------



## Raikiri

Michi said:


> Fresh batch of Bavarian Brezen:



They look perfect, good job.


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> It's fairly involved, but worth it. I can't find any good recipe in English, so I'm writing this up. This is for a traditional Bavarian meatloaf ("Leberkäse", which literally means "liver cheese", but contains neither liver nor cheese. Go figure…)
> 
> You will need a meat grinder, plus a food processor that can take some abuse. (The kind with two or three large curved blades.) It needs to be strong enough to turn a kilogram of meat into a thick and very fine paste.
> 
> Meat:
> 
> 300 g pork shoulder
> 200 g lean beef
> 200 g pork belly without rind
> 100 g pork back fat
> Cube the meat into pieces small enough to fit into the grinder. Put the meat into the freezer until it is just starting to freeze. Grind using a fine disk and put back in the fridge, or back into the freezer. We want to keep things as close to freezing point as possible during the entire process (but without actually freezing the meat).
> 
> Spices:
> 
> 2 g pink curing salt #1
> 18 g salt
> 2.5 g ground white pepper
> 0.25 g ground cardamom
> 0.5 g ground coriander seed
> 0.25 g ginger powder
> 0.75 g ground mace
> 5 g finely grated fresh onion
> 4 g baking powder _or_ 2 g phosphate
> The baking powder is used to make sure that things bind correctly ("Kutterhilfsmittel"). It needs to contain phosphate. (Check on the package.) Alternatively, get some phosphate from a site that sells sausage making supplies and use only 2 g.
> 
> "Kuttern" (blending):
> 
> 200 g finely shaved ice (consistency almost like snow)
> I use the food processor to make the shaved ice.
> 
> Once you start to blend the meat, you need to move reasonably quickly to avoid things getting too warm. (The friction from the blending generates heat.) Have a fast-reading thermometer at hand and check the temperature occasionally. It must not exceed 12 ºC at any time (ideally, it should never go above 8 ºC or so). If things get too warm, stick the mixture back into the freezer for a few minutes.
> 
> Put the meat into the food processor and blend for a minute or so until you have something that's very finely ground. Then add about half the ice and the spices and blend at high speed. The meat will emulsify and start to form a very fine and thick paste that is very sticky and uniform in texture. While blending, gradually add the remainder of the ice. (Remember to check the temperature occasionally.)
> 
> Once you have something that's really gooey (like very thick and very sticky mud that stretches like a yeast dough), put the mixture into a greased rectangular baking dish or greased disposable aluminium container. The dish should hold a little over a litre. Avoid getting air bubbles into the mix. (Butchers take a big handful of the stuff and literally slam it into the dish to avoid trapping air.) Smooth the top with wet hands and decorate by making a diamond pattern with the back of a knife.
> 
> Bake at 150 ºC for 60–90 minutes. (Time depends somewhat on the shape of the dish.) The meatloaf is ready once you get 70 ºC core temperature. Towards the end, if you don't get some browning on the top, turn the heat up a little.
> 
> Cut up into slices and serve with Bavarian sweet mustard, a salad and Brezen. Bavarian-style potato salad is traditional (no mayonnaise!), but you can actually eat it with other kinds of salad without incurring any truly negative side effects
> 
> For the mustard, Händlmaier is heads and shoulders the best:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Händlmaiers-Sweet-Bavarian-Mustard-13-4/dp/B003U28EHG?th=1
> 
> If you can't get that particular brand, another Bavarian sweet mustard will do, but won't be as nice. Look for Weisswurstsenf, which is a seeded, slightly sweet style that is normally eaten with Münchner Weisswurst (soft pork sausage).
> 
> Here is a good video (in German) that shows the entire process, both at a commercial butcher and at home.
> 
> You can see the consistency you are shooting for starting at 2:45 and again at 3:10. If you find that the paste during blending gets too thick, you can add a very small amount of iced water, 10 ml at a time. (Be careful with this, the mixture goes from too thick to soupy quite quickly.)




Thank you. I have all but the phosphate and i know where to get that.


----------



## DamageInc

Had some excess sweetened condensed milk, so I made pumpkin pie.


----------



## HugSeal

Well, it can hardly be called cooking but when we were out walking a bit outside of where we live we found a big plot of Allium Ursinum, wild garlic, wood garlic, bear leek or whatever you english speaking people prefer to call it (It's "Ramslök" in Sweden).

It's a wild plant that has a taste somewhere between garlic and spring onion.

So naturally I had to pick way too much of it and bring it home. I mixed most of it up with a little oil and froze it in a flat package, it works great for pesto or in a vinaigrette.

The rest I stuffed in vinegar so in a few weeks I should have some tasty stuff bottled up


----------



## Lars

HugSeal said:


> Well, it can hardly be called cooking but when we were out walking a bit outside of where we live we found a big plot of Allium Ursinum, wild garlic, wood garlic, bear leek or whatever you english speaking people prefer to call it (It's "Ramslök" in Sweden).
> 
> It's a wild plant that has a taste somewhere between garlic and spring onion.
> 
> So naturally I had to pick way too much of it and bring it home. I mixed most of it up with a little oil and froze it in a flat package, it works great for pesto or in a vinaigrette.
> 
> The rest I stuffed in vinegar so in a few weeks I should have some tasty stuff bottled up


Here in Denmark we call it Ramsløg.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Bloody hell, what is this thread? Some sort of arms race?



Some insane talent in here...


----------



## DamageInc

Ramsløg are ramps in English.


----------



## DamageInc

Just cut up 4.2 kg rhubarb from my garden. Going straight into the freezer for later use as marmelade or for pies.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Beef tongue “Peking duck style”

Made quick pickles with fresh carrots and yellow beets.


----------



## erickso1

Visited my family in south western Washington. We clammed and ate razor clams, had fresh dungenes and lots of clam chowder. It was amazing.


----------



## DamageInc

Pan fried onglet.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> Pan fried onglet.
> 
> View attachment 54673


Beautiful! We call that a Hanger Steak.


----------



## krx927

orangehero said:


> I can always tell when steak has been cooked sous vide...like boiled beef taste or something. I tried it a few times and I prefer grilling or throwing in the cast iron pan even though it doesn't come out perfectly pink edge to edge. If you have any experience cooking steak it's rare to not nail the temp.



1+


----------



## Luftmensch

orangehero said:


> I can always tell when steak has been cooked sous vide...like boiled beef taste or something. I tried it a few times and I prefer grilling or throwing in the cast iron pan even though it doesn't come out perfectly pink edge to edge. If you have any experience cooking steak it's rare to not nail the temp.



Interesting assertion. How do the pro sous vide camp respond? I have been considering trying out sous vide meats - it would be interesting to hear a few points of view.


----------



## CEH1

Luftmensch said:


> Interesting assertion. How do the pro sous vide camp respond? I have been considering trying out sous vide meats - it would be interesting to hear a few points of view.



Perhaps my palate is less refined, but a good sear on a sous vide steak is really tough to beat.


----------



## Luftmensch

CEH1 said:


> Perhaps my palate is less refined, but a good sear on a sous vide steak is really tough to beat.



I bet I am similar... I would imagine marinading, sous vide with marinade, and final sear would taste pretty great! @DamageInc's efforts look great


----------



## DamageInc

I only sous vide if doing more than two steaks, usually, unless they are super thick. If you sear them properly after the sous vide bath, giving them a butter basting with thyme and garlic, I don't taste boiled beef at all. It's very important to get the fat cooked properly as that's where you get a lot of the flavor from.


----------



## ian

IMO, “tasting like boiled beef” probably just means it wasn’t seared enough. I mean, the only similarity between slow sous vide and rapid boiling is that there’s not much Maillard happening. I usually only SV thick steaks, where you can still get a good sear without overcooking the middle. The browning will happen more rapidly after SV, since after you blot the surface there’ll be less moisture there than with raw beef. However, I usually double sear, once before SV and once after, turning the steak over every 30 seconds or so during each sear. If you’re worried that you won’t be able to sear enough after the bath without overcooking, e.g. if you’re doing a thin steak SV, cool it off a bit first.


----------



## Lars

Carbonara with fresh noodles.


----------



## Chips

Bear with another soup picture, I hope it's not too silly. Actually I thought I had this photo inserted in my previous post a few days ago, then realized that I can't go back and edit it to delete the duplicate. So this is basically my attempt to see the image uploaded versus a file attachment that I originally messed up.

I learned right away I should stick to the coarse side of the grater, versus the finer grate seen below for the cheese.


----------



## lowercasebill

Luftmensch said:


> Interesting assertion. How do the pro sous vide camp respond? I have been considering trying out sous vide meats - it would be interesting to hear a few points of view.


I have been using sous vide for years. My first thought agrees with others, not enough sear. The other possibility is cooking too long.,while the temp remains constant too long changes the texture. That said i sear on a cast iron plate in the ooni (pizza oven) at almost 1000 degrees. Back at the beginning of this forum there was a thread about how do you like your beef done. Might be fun to revisit that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

His do I follow melted cheese?

Very humble grilled zucchini soup. Picked today.


----------



## orangehero

I always put in effort on my sear game, but maybe I should give it another try...the few times I did it I thought it wasn't worth the time and effort for an unimpressive difference from traditional steak cooking methods. Usually I'll temper my steaks to room temp and depending on the thickness I'll either cook all the way on a CI pan or finish in the oven after searing. I don't even bother with the reverse sear I just move the pan to the oven. Salt and pepper and maybe finish with butter baste with thyme and garlic. Whatever it is with sous vide steak, I feel like there's an undesirable tradeoff despite "edge to edge" doneness.


----------



## ACHiPo

ian said:


> IMO, “tasting like boiled beef” probably just means it wasn’t seared enough. I mean, the only similarity between slow sous vide and rapid boiling is that there’s not much Maillard happening. I usually only SV thick steaks, where you can still get a good sear without overcooking the middle. The browning will happen more rapidly after SV, since after you blot the surface there’ll be less moisture there than with raw beef. However, I usually double sear, once before SV and once after, turning the steak over every 30 seconds or so during each sear. If you’re worried that you won’t be able to sear enough after the bath without overcooking, e.g. if you’re doing a thin steak SV, cool it off a bit first.


I've tried sous vide a couple times on steak. The sear was good, the temperature was perfect (one time med rare, second time rare). Both times I seared after SV. Flavor was good. I just didn't dig the texture.


----------



## ian

ACHiPo said:


> I've tried sous vide a couple times on steak. The sear was good, the temperature was perfect (one time med rare, second time rare). Both times I seared after SV. Flavor was good. I just didn't dig the texture.



Interesting. I admit that often I don’t like the texture of steaks that have been brined (or dry brined), so sometimes I don’t salt the meat before SV. Not sure I’ve noticed a huge texture difference otherwise with a short SV, other than it being an iota tenderer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Just pork chops.


----------



## Bert2368

The purple asparagus has been coming up in droves, more than I can eat or even give away.

So I tried pickling some this evening, along with carrots, jalapenos, young fresh dill shoots and garlic. Used 50:50 apple cider and white wine vinegars + bay leaves, red pepper flakes, raw honey, sea salt & the usual dry pickling spices. 

Blanched the veggies for 2 minutes right in their jars by pouring in boiling water from my electric kettle, then drained the blanching water and poured in the hot vinegar/water/spice mixturd & applied lids.

These are going into the refrigerator, not using a canning bath. Won't last long, once the flavors mature...


----------



## kwk1

Bert2368 said:


> The purple asparagus has been coming up in droves, more than I can eat or even give away.
> 
> So I tried pickling some this evening, along with carrots, jalapenos, young fresh dill shoots and garlic. Used 50:50 apple cider and white wine vinegars + bay leaves, red pepper flakes, raw honey, sea salt & the usual dry pickling spices. Blanched the veggies for 2 minutes right in their jars, then drained blanching water and poured in the hot vinegar/water/spice mixture.
> 
> These are going into the refrigerator, not using a canning bath. Won't last long, once the flavors mature...View attachment 54974
> 
> View attachment 54975


Nice!
I love asparagus and am going to plant some Jersey Knights tomorrow.


----------



## Bert2368

kwk1 said:


> Nice!
> I love asparagus and am going to plant some Jersey Knights tomorrow.



Oddly enough, I planted both the Jersey Knight asparagus (an all male cultivar) and Purple Passion asparagus, 8 years back.

The Jersey Knight has a very good "asparagus flavor" but is not especially sweet. It is my preference for COOKED asparagus.

The Purple Passion is like one of the EH sweet corns! It is so sweet fresh from the asparagus bed it's like eating candy. I often just munch them down fresh out in the garden while I'm picking.

I have a bunch of "volunteer" asparagus coming up now from the random crossing of the purple asparagus and the Jersey Knight. They maintain the purple coloring usually, but are HUGE from hybrid vigor, these volunteers can be over 1" thick stems at base yet still be tender.


----------



## MrHiggins

orangehero said:


> I always put in effort on my sear game, but maybe I should give it another try...the few times I did it I thought it wasn't worth the time and effort for an unimpressive difference from traditional steak cooking methods. Usually I'll temper my steaks to room temp and depending on the thickness I'll either cook all the way on a CI pan or finish in the oven after searing. I don't even bother with the reverse sear I just move the pan to the oven. Salt and pepper and maybe finish with butter baste with thyme and garlic. Whatever it is with sous vide steak, I feel like there's an undesirable tradeoff despite "edge to edge" doneness.


I'm in agreement with what you say. For a normally thick steak, SV provides no benefit, and I actually think the risk of over cooking the meat while searing/butter basting is real. For normal steaks, just bring them to room temp, sear, baste, rest, and eat.

Thick (2"+), bone in steaks, on the other hand, are prime SV candidates. I don't perceive boiled beef flavor at all, especially if I grill it. 

Now you guys have me wanting a steak!


----------



## gstriftos

Spoiler











An Amberjack head, around 2 kg, could not resist to make Kakavia (a greek simplified version of Bouillabaisse).


----------



## Lars

Cheese burgers..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Cheese burgers..
> View attachment 54989


I don’t know what I like more, the delicious cheeseburger OR that there is two of them!


----------



## Michi

Marinated pork belly with homemade chili oil and Caesar salad.


----------



## Luftmensch

@DamageInc , @ian, @lowercasebill, @ACHiPo, @MrHiggins - thanks for the SV replies!

Might just stick to the cast iron.... (figuratively... and a little-bit literally). 

If you SV with the steak sealed in with marinade, does the marinade impart a stronger flavour?


----------



## lowercasebill

I dont know i dry rub poultry, salt and pepper steak. The only thing i sous vide in marinade is pork belly for cha su.
And i butter poach sous vide monk fish (more home made udon)


----------



## Luftmensch

lowercasebill said:


> I dont know i dry rub poultry, salt and pepper steak. The only thing i sous vide in marinade is pork belly for cha su.
> And i butter poach sous vide monk fish (more home made udon)View attachment 55068



Damn! That looks delicious...


----------



## Lars

Pan fried duck breast.


----------



## DamageInc

I love it.


----------



## gstriftos

Sir I think you nailed it..


----------



## JustinP

A summery Soupe au Pistou, with gobs of Mimolette. Because, cheese.


----------



## Kgp

First grilled meatloaf of the season!

Ken


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Another Sous Vide steak, this time a T-bone which was seared in CI then served with the DamageInc green peppercorn recipe, and roasted asparagus with Parmigiano-Reggiano


----------



## DamageInc

Where does the sauce get the green color from?


----------



## Bert2368

I had never cut a "St. Louis style" rack of ribs from a whole side of pork ribs or cooked any pork ribs with the sous vide method before.

High time I tried... Two sides, 13 lb. of ribs (before trimming) are presently in the water bath, set for 36 hours @ 145 F°, then out of the water bath and into the cheap ass Walmart wet smoker!

More later as this develops.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2014/05/how-to-trim-pork-spare-ribs-st-louis-style.html

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/sous-vide-pork-ribs-recipe-food-lab.html


.


----------



## Chips

aboynamedsuita said:


> Another Sous Vide steak, this time a T-bone which was seared in CI then served with the DamageInc green peppercorn recipe, and roasted asparagus with Parmigiano-Reggiano



I started dry aging beef at home a few years ago. It's a lot of work, and I don't always bother, but I have a meal plan for tonight that sorta matches your beautiful meal. Mine are 40-45 (can't remember exactly) day dry-aged prime grade ribeye from Costco. Yellow squash and asparagus to round things out and maybe an Italian red. 

One upside to the work that goes into dry aging is there's no waste, if you're resourceful. I don't grind my pellicle for hamburgers, but instead I toss them into the stockpot when making stock or demi-glace. That demi will make a killer addition to the mushroom-red wine pan sauce.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Where does the sauce get the green color from?



Pretty sure that’s a joke like the “used sour cream…” but I must concede I used a blend of green white and black peppercorns lol


----------



## DamageInc

aboynamedsuita said:


> Pretty sure that’s a joke like the “used sour cream…” but I must concede I used a blend of green white and black peppercorns lol


Oh alright, it was just because your sauce is a lot darker with a slightly greener hue than mine had.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried Label Rouge chicken breast with roasted vegetables.


----------



## Michi

Bert2368 said:


> High time I tried... Two sides, 13 lb. of ribs (before trimming) are presently in the water bath, set for 36 hours @ 145 F°, then out of the water bath and into the cheap ass Walmart wet smoker!


So, how did this turn out?


----------



## Bert2368

The bags of pork came out of the sous vide bath and went into ice water about 5 1/2 hours ago, they are refrigerated for now. I intend to put a bag of "riblets" into the smoker in a couple of hours then crisp them a bit over a charcoal grill, may have to wait until tomorrow night, still have some work to do and over an hour of daylight...

It is my busy season, July 4th is coming like a freight train. Never fear, I will document the outcome.


----------



## Anteater

Confit byaldi. With the veggies in season and the time I get to spend with my knife I've making it about once a week. I did it in the cast iron purely for presentation since some friends were coming over, and luckily the seasoning held up.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Oh alright, it was just because your sauce is a lot darker with a slightly greener hue than mine had.
> View attachment 55239



Oh sorry… It wasn’t because the sauce was over browned, it may be because I used all the Sous Vide bag juices rather than the fond/deglaze from the pan (there isn’t usually anything worth going for due to the temperature of the sear) and really reduced the beef stock, I didn’t add much cream either (could have probably used more).


----------



## Lars

Cut up a couple of my favorite french free range chickens.


----------



## DamageInc

Love the color on that chicken.


----------



## DamageInc

aboynamedsuita said:


> Oh sorry… It wasn’t because the sauce was over browned, it may be because I used all the Sous Vide bag juices rather than the fond/deglaze from the pan (there isn’t usually anything worth going for due to the temperature of the sear) and really reduced the beef stock, I didn’t add much cream either (could have probably used more).


I didn't post measurements on my recipe (really more of a method) because it's the type of sauce everyone should make according to their own preferences. Just tweak it until it's to your liking.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

LIKE!!!


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks and tonights first course is agadashi tofu. Subsequent courses depend on "what i am drinking tonight"


----------



## lowercasebill

Green beans boiled in dashi, chilled and dressed with shoyu, sesame oil and simichi togarashi


----------



## lowercasebill

Cold sous vide salmon steak with yuzu ponzu and salmon skin cracklins.,


----------



## Xenif

Summer time calls for lighter lunches 

Chazuke, Hiyayakko, Cucumbers and Spicy mayo

Mini-Chirashi: mushroom rice, sweet tamago, salmon, salmon roe, octopus

Octopus is my favourite thing to cut after sharpening a knife


----------



## Michi

Really like the octopus, salmon, ikura combination!


----------



## Michi

Bavarian-style bread rolls ("Semmeln"):


----------



## Michi

Dry-aged ribeye steak with assorted veggies and a watercress salad.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

LIKE "ALLLLL" .... just damn! Keep bringing it please ... travelling at the moment ... keeps me entertained folks (plus educates me so thx!)


----------



## MontezumaBoy

DamageInc said:


> Love the color on that chicken.



Color is absolutely amazing ... for me it takes a LOT to find this sort of natural / amazing color ... believe me I try ... welcome to SoCal ... veg = protein = super pretty ... no flavor / no nothing ... my $0.02


----------



## DamageInc

MontezumaBoy said:


> Color is absolutely amazing ... for me it takes a LOT to find this sort of natural / amazing color ... believe me I try ... welcome to SoCal ... veg = protein = super pretty ... no flavor / no nothing ... my $0.02


Even at a farmer's market?


----------



## Lars

It's a nice sunny summer day here in Denmark, so something light and easy seems appropriate..
..however, since I had these beef shanks I decided to make Osso Buco and serve it with a risotto.


----------



## DamageInc

That looks like something I'd make. Brilliant.


----------



## Xenif

Vietnamese Stew Beef "Bo Kho", served with vermicelli.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn. The both of you are killing it!


----------



## Stx00lax

Pad Ga Prao. I made about 70 of these for lunch today


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hello!!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 55601
> 
> 
> Hello!!!!








To be continued....


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> 
> To be continued....



Resting. View attachment 55606


----------



## AT5760

Not a pretty picture, but this turned out really well. Jamaican-style goat curry. Heavily modified a Serious Eats recipe. Braised the goat, rested overnight, then pulled the meat, skimmed the broth, and finished with coconut milk and potatoes. Not close to authentic, but extremely satisfying.


----------



## Carl Kotte

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 55619
> Not a pretty picture, but this turned out really well. Jamaican-style goat curry. Heavily modified a Serious Eats recipe. Braised the goat, rested overnight, then pulled the meat, skimmed the broth, and finished with coconut milk and potatoes. Not close to authentic, but extremely satisfying.



Very cool!


----------



## Ryndunk

Chicken wings + sticky glaze + big green egg


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Resting.


I've done tons of pork roasts over the years, but never a porchetta. I need to try this, too! 

What recipe did you use?


----------



## krx927

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> 
> To be continued....



Yummy!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I've done tons of pork roasts over the years, but never a porchetta. I need to try this, too!
> 
> What recipe did you use?



I just followed the voice of God.


----------



## Carl Kotte

krx927 said:


> Yummy!









It was satisfying.


----------



## Luftmensch

Carl Kotte said:


> I just followed the voice of God.



I could watch artisans do their magic all day long!

I have never come close to buying this much meat at once. How much does a pig carcass like that set you back? (or do you just use a belly cut from the butcher?)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Luftmensch said:


> I could watch artisans do their magic all day long!
> 
> I have never come close to buying this much meat at once. How much does a pig carcass like that set you back? (or do you just use a belly cut from the butcher?)



I did not follow him that strictly. 3 kg pork belly was enough


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I've done tons of pork roasts over the years, but never a porchetta. I need to try this, too!
> 
> What recipe did you use?



Seriously though, here is the real recipe:

1. 3 kg high quality fresh pork belly. Make sure to a) get one with serious amounts of fat, b) get the meat in one whole piece.

2. Score the meat (makes it easier to fold and roll later) and cut off a real chunk of meat along one of the sides (the meat will be your centrepiece in the roll) so you have enough skin to zeal and fold the roll).

3. Distribute a paste/rub allover the meat - paste consisting of:
Kosher salt
High quality freshly ground black pepper
One sprig of fresh rosemary
1 tsp roasted fennel seeds
2 cloves of garlic
Some flavourful dried chili (red pepper)
(And optionally: one fresh bay leaf and 4-6 leaves of fresh sage).

4. Roll it up, dry and pat the skin with a paper towel. Place in oven (I prefer a low temperature, say 120-150 C for 6 hours or so).

That is it!
Oh, one last thing: the recipe for the rub/paste is a somewhat light/mild seasoning. I prefer it that way whenever I find high quality pork (I love the taste of pig - and I strive for enhancement of flavour rather than concealing flavour). But you can probably double or tripple the amount of spices (I have seen such recipes online) if you prefer it that way!
Have fun!


----------



## Michi

Chinese salted sour long beans and pork mince for a stir fry:




And the finished thing:


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Chinese salted sour long beans and pork mince for a stir fry:
> View attachment 55810
> 
> And the finished thing:
> View attachment 55809



Hurray!!!!


----------



## Lars

Forgive me, I forgot to take a picture before digging in.
30 day dry aged ribeye with potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Rotisserie chicken with carrots, sweet potatoes, and Russet potatoes.


----------



## Carl Kotte

The benefits of buying a whole 6 kg salmon are unclear. Apart from the fact that whole fish often implies Deba time!










And Deba time is fun time, even if you - like me - do not master that mighty tool at all.


----------



## Michi

Holy mackerel salmon!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Holy mackerel salmon!



Holy salmon mackerel!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I should invest in a bigger cutting board.


----------



## Carl Kotte

And a bigger kitchen to go with that.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> I should invest in a bigger cutting board.


Or a smaller salmon?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Or a smaller salmon?



That is what my wife said too [emoji30]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> That is what my wife said too [emoji30]



When will people understand that there is no such thing as a smaller salmon?


----------



## Michi

Rösti with onion, smoked speck, and seasoned cottage cheese:


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Rösti with onion, smoked speck, and seasoned cottage cheese:
> View attachment 55876



No salmon?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> No salmon?


Not this time


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Not this time



I thought there was a conspicuous absence of salmon there, and I was right.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Playing the long game. Made some bread and butter pickles last night for upcoming pulled pork sandwiches.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

DamageInc said:


> Even at a farmer's market?



Yes ... but ... is the best answer / nothing exactly near me to be honest (maybe 30 min drive or so and no guarantees). I have sources and buying on line makes sense just have to deal with shipping costs but oh well. Lived in Berlin and Toulouse, at various times, and it was always such a pleasure to find this level of product local and perfect.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Carl Kotte said:


> Resting. View attachment 55606



Carl - is the loin wrapped around another piece of meat? Stuffed? Looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## Xenif

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians at home and abroad.

Strawberry Pancake Royale, hand picked first of the season strawberries, home made strawberry jam, fresh whipped cream


----------



## Carl Kotte

MontezumaBoy said:


> Carl - is the loin wrapped around another piece of meat? Stuffed? Looks absolutely incredible.



Thank you very much! It is porkbelly wrapped around a piece of porkbelly. I liked it!


----------



## DamageInc

I got strawberries too.


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> I got strawberries too.
> View attachment 55983
> View attachment 55984


Is it time to make some Rødgrød med fløde yet?


----------



## DamageInc

You know, I've never actually made that. Maybe I should.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Here is my Sunday. Breakfast, lunch and Dinner

Soft-boiled eggs with Country potatoes 
Ratatouille!
And Ribs with a Tater Salad utilizing my homemade pickles.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

boomchakabowwow said:


> Here is my Sunday. Breakfast, lunch and Dinner
> 
> Soft-boiled eggs with Country potatoes
> Ratatouille!
> And Ribs with a Tater Salad utilizing my homemade pickles.



Nicely done Boom!


----------



## lowercasebill

japanese oyster knife on the right.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Do you flip your oysters? Makes for a better presentation.


----------



## lowercasebill

Kitchenchem said:


> Do you flip your oysters? Makes for a better presentation.


I didn't know that. I will pick up another 1 or 2 today and stage the picture. Thank you.


----------



## Huntdad

Good tip on the oysters!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Totally forgot final pic, but here is the spice blend smash for Mapo Tofu.


----------



## Xenif

My "Uncle-Daddy" Ramen, one of the most requested food by the 4 kids under my care. Soft Boiled egg, Slow Roasted pork belly cha siu cut thin, sweet soy braised shimeji mushroom and cloud ear fungus. Broth is made from kombu and katsuobushi. Then some green onions fried with pork fat from the roasting of pork belly.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Yah! That is awesome!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> My "Uncle-Daddy" Ramen, one of the most requested food by the 4 kids under my care. Soft Boiled egg, Slow Roasted pork belly cha siu cut thin, sweet soy braised shimeji mushroom and cloud ear fungus. Broth is made from kombu and katsuobushi. Then some green onions fried with pork fat from the roasting of pork belly.View attachment 56127


Whoa!


----------



## Lars

That Ramen looks amazing!


----------



## Geigs

Chinese 5 spice pork belly. Not shown: Asian greens with toasted sesame seeds. As an aside can anyone read the Kanji, this was an eBay knife which I bought as a stainless beater knife, it actually holds a great edge.


----------



## Michi

Geigs said:


> Chinese 5 spice pork belly.


That looks really nice! From what I can tell from the photo, you got the texture just right, too, and the meat is still juicy. If you happen to remember details such as temperature and cooking time, I'm all ears!


----------



## Luftmensch

boomchakabowwow said:


> Totally forgot final pic



Pity... Awesome comfort food. Mine is never particularly photogenic though!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> The benefits of buying a whole 6 kg salmon are unclear. Apart from the fact that whole fish often implies Deba time!
> View attachment 55873
> View attachment 55874
> View attachment 55875
> 
> And Deba time is fun time, even if you - like me - do not master that mighty tool at all.



And here is the sad result. 6 kg salmon transformed into two nigiris. One way of doing sushi very expensive.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> And here is the sad result. 6 kg salmon transformed into two nigiris.


You must have had a lot off-cuts and failed attempts then


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> You must have had a lot off-cuts and failed attempts then



Oh, I bet those are just the best two bites from the salmon. The most discerning of us know not to eat the rest of the fish.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> The most discerning of us know not to eat the rest of the fish.


Ah, of course, silly me—that must be it!


----------



## podzap

Just finished a 7kg (15lb) brisket after 18 hours in my Weber kettle grill.













IMG_1422



__ podzap
__ Jul 3, 2019


















IMG_1424



__ podzap
__ Jul 3, 2019


















IMG_1427



__ podzap
__ Jul 3, 2019


















IMG_1426



__ podzap
__ Jul 3, 2019


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 56126
> Totally forgot final pic, but here is the spice blend smash for Mapo Tofu.


I finished up for you, but I also forgot to take a final photo with a the fancy scallions on to


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> I finished up for you, but I also forgot to take a final photo with a the fancy scallions on toView attachment 56180
> View attachment 56181


Oh yes! Nice!

I went with some clams tonight.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> You must have had a lot off-cuts and failed attempts then



Yes, all that waste [emoji30]


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Oh, I bet those are just the best two bites from the salmon. The most discerning of us know not to eat the rest of the fish.



Yes, I am glad you said that! It feels much better now. It is one of those hidden facts unknown to most: every living creature contains at most two amazing slices. All you have to do is find them. The rest can be thrown away!


----------



## Luftmensch

Xenif said:


> I finished up for you



Yum! Definitely better looking than mine!


----------



## Kozuka

Xenif said:


> My "Uncle-Daddy" Ramen, one of the most requested food



Awesome! I also got infected with the Ramen craze by the german knife nerds over at the other forums. Still havent done Ramen myself but plan to do so soonish. Its an amazing dish were you can be really creative if you want. Or keep it real simple and still get good results.


----------



## Geigs

Michi said:


> That looks really nice! From what I can tell from the photo, you got the texture just right, too, and the meat is still juicy. If you happen to remember details such as temperature and cooking time, I'm all ears!



about a 4lb belly, cut into 1.5" wide strips. Wet marinade, then into oven at 400F for 30 min, drop to about 250F for 30 min and slice.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## wilburh

Good lookin' brisket there podzap!


----------



## podzap

wilburh said:


> Good lookin' brisket there podzap!



Good tasting, too! My yanagiba is the only knife I own that is long and strong enough to slice a brisket. I suppose I could have tried my Wusthof salmon slicer but it's flexible...


----------



## Lars

Cheeseburger!


----------



## dgib7994

Korean spiced chicken lettuce wraps w/ Ssäm sauce


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

dgib7994 said:


> Korean spiced chicken lettuce wraps w/ Ssäm sauce



Wow, nice!


----------



## wilburh

That cheesburger looks good!


----------



## Carl Kotte

A salmon tbc.







The knife is a 40 year old Sabatier.


----------



## Thorndahl88

Red curry, with chicken and greens.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

A Farroto! like Risotto but using whole farro grains instead. BOOM! This was today’s lunch. A mushroom Farroto.


----------



## Ryndunk

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 56348
> A Farroto! like Risotto but using whole farro grains instead. BOOM! This was today’s lunch. A mushroom Farroto.


Done this with barley a few times. Always turns out well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

dgib7994 said:


> Korean spiced chicken lettuce wraps w/ Ssäm sauce


Wonderful!


----------



## DamageInc

I will be making this tonight. Might post pictures later if I remember.


----------



## Lars

Not posting pictures should result in a ban imo.


----------



## DamageInc

Well, ok, I don't want to be banned. Here it is going in.


----------



## DamageInc

And here it is after coming out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> And here it is after coming out.
> 
> View attachment 56405



Man, yummy! Could you please take out a huge piece and DHL it to Sweden asap?


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> And here it is after coming out.
> 
> View attachment 56405


Looks mega tasty. How was it?


----------



## DamageInc

I've let it cool to room temp and then I've put it in the fridge to mature. Won't eat it until tomorrow.



Carl Kotte said:


> Man, yummy! Could you please take out a huge piece and DHL it to Sweden asap?



I think it would be better for both of us if you gave the recipe a go for yourself. It's pretty simple, yet very delicious. I don't like lasagna with too much tomato for the same reason as Matty states. Too soupy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> I've let it cool to room temp and then I've put it in the fridge to mature. Won't eat it until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better for both of us if you gave the recipe a go for yourself. It's pretty simple, yet very delicious. I don't like lasagna with too much tomato for the same reason as Matty states. Too soupy.



Ok! I just might.


----------



## DamageInc

You can skip the egg yolks though. I don't know why he puts those in there. I've done it with and without and I couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## Thorndahl88

DamageInc said:


> You can skip the egg yolks though. I don't know why he puts those in there. I've done it with and without and I couldn't tell a difference.



Maybe to thicken the sauce like u do with a veloute ?


----------



## DamageInc

Yeah that's what I thought the first time I made it but the sauce is thickened by the pasta sheets and by the reduction in the oven anyway, so they just seemed redundant. Put them in if you want but I don't see the point in using up egg yolks for it.


----------



## lowercasebill

Try giada's recipe. tomato sauce gets mixed with bechemel. You can then make as thick as you wish. I've been told this is classic Italian, but i am in the US. Maybe one of our European members can comment


----------



## DamageInc

I never put bechamel in lasagna. I've always found it strange.


----------



## lowercasebill

I was reluctant at first but it has been well received. I vacuum pack for my sons (harsh critics) and for those in need (house bound etc. )


----------



## gstriftos

lowercasebill said:


> Try giada's recipe. tomato sauce gets mixed with bechemel. You can then make as thick as you wish. I've been told this is classic Italian, but i am in the US. Maybe one of our European members can comment



Tomato sauce and bechamel have different ''readiness'' point (found it by experimenting  ) so it strikes me weird that there is a recipe mixing these 2.
In different layers, yes I can understand (always bechamel being the top cover .If bechamel is done when not on top layer, all other ingredients will be past edible point) since it acts as an ''insulator'' and keeps moisture trapped for whatever ingredients are under it.



DamageInc said:


> I never put bechamel in lasagna. I've always found it strange.


I can't recall any Italian recipe that has lasagna with bechamel. I think it may be a french style alternative.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks for your insights. Seems recipe is just another American take on Italian food.


----------



## gstriftos

@lowercasebill do you have a link to the recipe? I would like to see it.


----------



## lowercasebill

https://www-foodnetwork-com.cdn.amp...entiis/classic-italian-lasagna-recipe-1941225


----------



## gstriftos

Oh, measuring in cups and tablespoons.. the holy duo that is guaranteed to give inconsistent results..



> 5 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
> 4 cups whole milk at room temperature


 I really cannot fathom how these will give a correct bechamel. I follow 1/1/5 butter/flour/Milk and is always spot-on (might differentiate milk by +.- 10% to adjust thickness depending on what I make).
My tip to get a more robust flavor is to ''brown'' the flour in low heat (I use a non stick pan) prior to mixing with butter.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks. Time for me to get out ruhlmans ratio. Will wait for some cooler weather and try to make this propper


----------



## parbaked

Lasagne with béchamel is 100% authentic to Northern Italy, especially the Emilia-Romagna region.

Traditional Italian food is extremely varied by region both in influences and available ingredients.
Food in the North is very different from the South.

Traditional lasagne di carnevele from Naples in the south is made with layers of various meats, eggs & ricotta topped with meat sauce and mozzarella. The pasta is made with semolina and water.

The traditional lasagne di forno from Emilia-Romagna in the north is made with layers of a thick meat ragu and topped with béchamel. (they use more butter and milk in the North). The pasta is made with eggs.

"The Food of Italy" by Waverley Root is a great book detailing the regional variations in Italian cuisine...


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks mystery solved


----------



## Lars

Now I have the urge to try making lasagne..


----------



## DamageInc

After a day in the fridge.


----------



## Slk707

Dinner the other night when me and the wife had no kids at home so I went down to Costco and grabbed what I could. Turned out to have a great selection and turned into a fantastic meal


----------



## Thorndahl88

Before picture
North Italien style lasagne with bechamel, redwine reduction, and bacon.


----------



## Thorndahl88

After picture 
Not a stunner but damn it’s tasty


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tbc


----------



## Carl Kotte

As promised:







Deboned, stuffed and ... pretty good!


----------



## lowercasebill

Is fermenting close enough to cooking?


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Is fermenting close enough to cooking?View attachment 56517



You bet! Looks nice!


----------



## ACHiPo

Carl Kotte said:


> As promised:
> View attachment 56515
> View attachment 56516
> 
> Deboned, stuffed and ... pretty good!


Looks great. What was the stuffing?


----------



## Carl Kotte

ACHiPo said:


> Looks great. What was the stuffing?



Thanks, I am not sure I am ready to disclose that since it would make me come across as a mild version of Hannibal Lecter... But, no humans were hurt in making this dish - I assure you!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks, I am not sure I am ready to disclose that since it would make me come across as a mild version of Hannibal Lecter...


Come on, out with it!


----------



## steelcity

Man you guys have been on a tear lately. Some good looking eats.


----------



## ACHiPo

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks, I am not sure I am ready to disclose that since it would make me come across as a mild version of Hannibal Lecter... But, no humans were hurt in making this dish - I assure you!


Guessing a little organ sausage--kidney, liver, heart?


----------



## Carl Kotte

ACHiPo said:


> Guessing a little organ sausage--kidney, liver, heart?



’Organ sausage’ - that word made me wake up faster! and it put a big Smile on my face! Thanks!

No kidney, liver or heart, sadly. Sounds like a mighty good combination but my family is suspicious of kidney and liver... I hope to teach them eventually.

Ok, @Michi, full disclosure:

1. Pistachios
2. Thyme
3. Some garlic
4. Defensible amounts of salt, pepper and butter
5.... and, there might have been just a tiny bit of finely chopped (not minced), PORK BELLY 

So, there you have it! Family loved it. Even my super picky son did. [emoji16]


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Ok, @Michi, full disclosure:


Well done! Now there, that wasn't so bad, was it? 

Pork belly is a nice touch, I like that a lot! 

Another thing to put on my "must try" list!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Well done! Now there, that wasn't so bad, was it?
> 
> Pork belly is a nice touch, I like that a lot!
> 
> Another thing to put on my "must try" list!



Thanks for the encouragement!  

As for stuffing it seems that possibilities are endless. An all vegetables stuffing could be great too!


----------



## DamageInc

Bread and butter pickles.


----------



## DamageInc

After a day in the fridge. These are some of the best I've ever made. I'm having a hard time not just eating them all straight with a fork.


----------



## lowercasebill

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Lars

I made Carbonara again.


----------



## DamageInc

lowercasebill said:


> Care to share the recipe?


https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2014/08/bread-butter-pickles-one-of-great.html?m=1

I use half the sugar stated in the recipe, and I add fresh chopped dill. I like to salt them for around 3 hours.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks! And the farmers market has little Kirby cukes. My parents were depression era so I am anxious to make these.


----------



## CiderBear

Wanted to "science," so I'm making 5lbs of cha shu using pork belly & butt following Serious Eats' Kenji's recipe. 3/5 in the oven and 2/5 sous vide. Should be interesting to see how they turn out! 

Please ignore the knives in the back - they're not for me (anymore)


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Wanted to "science," so I'm making 5lbs of cha shu using pork belly & butt following Serious Eats' Kenji's recipe. 3/5 in the oven and 2/5 sous vide. Should be interesting to see how they turn out!
> 
> Please ignore the knives in the back - they're not for me (anymore)



Cool stuff! Looking forward to seeing the result!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken stock


----------



## DamageInc

Tonight I'm celebrating with the last of the giant porterhouses.


----------



## Thorndahl88

Pasta with wallnutt and some chicken. 


Recipe:
Salt roast some walnuts
Cook wallnuts in Milk and ADD abit of garlic and Lemon zest. 
Strain the milk and keep it for later, purre the walnuts. 
ADD White bred to milk and let it soak up. 
Cook pasta, add the paste, then the milk.
Season with salt peber, parsley. 
When plated ADD parmegiano and parsley, and the salt roasted walnuts. 

Sorry for the bad picture, no time to plate when theres small kids around.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc

Jarred up some of the pickles.


----------



## steelcity

Did burgers and roasted potatoes on the Rec Tec last night. Today is 3 racks of baby backs and some Mexican corn later.


----------



## steelcity

.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I call this “chicken wings of the sea”

Miso Marinated SALMON COLLARS. random pickles to cut the richness. 

BOOM!


----------



## steelcity

Pretty damn good.


----------



## Xenif

Who likes avocado on burger? Especially with leaner beef burgers


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> Who likes avocado on burger? Especially with leaner beef burgersView attachment 56710
> View attachment 56711



I certainly don’t mind!!!


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Who likes avocado on burger?


You didn't smash the avocado…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Avocado is mandatory on a DIY burger. Restaurants will add on $2 bucks around here fir a smidge.

I do a rough smash so a wedge doesn’t shoot out on the first crushing bite. And I add a pinch of course salt to the avocado.


----------



## ACHiPo

boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 56692
> I call this “chicken wings of the sea”
> 
> Miso Marinated SALMON COLLARS. random pickles to cut the richness.
> 
> BOOM!


LOVE collars. Prefer hamachi and halibut, but wouldn't turn up my nose to a salmon.


----------



## Ryndunk

I'll sometimes order yellow tail as a special for the restaurant just so I can have the collars for myself.


ACHiPo said:


> LOVE collars. Prefer hamachi and halibut, but wouldn't turn up my nose to a salmon.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Received a bunch of fresh local corn. Made a chicken stock and came up with CANTONESE CORN SOUP.


----------



## Lars

Meat sauce is underway..


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 56782



Cookie?


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> Cookie?


Chocolate chunk cookie. Dough rested 24 in fridge. Take tray out of oven drop on floor from 3 ft. Flattens cookie makes more dense and chewey. Topped with maldon salt. Younger son made them.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Chocolate chunk cookie. Dough rested 24 in fridge. Take tray out of oven drop on floor from 3 ft. Flattens cookie makes more dense and chewey. Topped with maldon salt. Younger son made them.



I envy you! Looks like a mighty good one.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Xenif

Thanks for planting evil ideas in my head


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice. I am particularly gifted in that respect. Below pictured is a gift.


VBI = very bad influence


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Nobody said nothing about cookies! Yum.


----------



## DamageInc

Might be cooking up some risotto soon.


----------



## Carl Kotte

A study in brown. With what appears to be custard.


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> A study in brown. With what appears to be custard. View attachment 56800


Cod? Halibut? Potato in tomato based broth??


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Cod? Halibut? Potato in tomato based broth??



Pike perch





Hake





Potatoes in the broth... The things you do for the ones you love


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some ceviche.


----------



## Lotmom

Does baking count? in about 5 hours, Ill show off some freshly baked sourdough


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lotmom said:


> Does baking count? in about 5 hours, Ill show off some freshly baked sourdough



Yes! Show it!


----------



## Lars

I want to be part of the club too, so today I also made lasagne.
It's made with ragu, bechamel, parmagiano regiano and fresh pasta. Turned out really tasty.


----------



## Lotmom

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes! Show it!


You're just going to have to wait patiently for about 5 hours until I get home from work


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lotmom said:


> You're just going to have to wait patiently for about 5 hours until I get home from work



Deal!


----------



## lowercasebill

Rib eye caps on the mini


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dover sole








They did not quite fit the pans.


----------



## Xenif

Carl Kotte said:


> Dover sole
> View attachment 56882
> 
> View attachment 56883
> 
> They did not quite fit the pans.


What better excuse to buy another pan! 
Dover sole, table side service, I love it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> What better excuse to buy another pan!
> Dover sole, table side service, I love it.



You’re absolutely right! This was the last piece of excuse I needed. See you guys in a while, I’ll be out pan shopping!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’m getting better working with dough.


----------



## HRC_64

Carl Kotte said:


> You’re absolutely right! This was the last piece of excuse I needed. See you guys in a while, I’ll be out pan shopping!



Debuyer has ya covered 
https://www.debuyer.com/en/products/carbone-plus-fish-frying-pan


----------



## Carl Kotte

HRC_64 said:


> Debuyer has ya covered
> https://www.debuyer.com/en/products/carbone-plus-fish-frying-pan



That one would have been just perfect [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> I’m getting better working with dough.



Looks good, but what is it?


----------



## DamageInc

Made garlic risotto with the superfino carnaroli rice.


----------



## Lars

..note to self: befriend DamageInc and get invited for dinner..

This is the second to last of the batch of confit duck legs I made for xmas. Also made bistro potatoes.


----------



## DamageInc

It's been 7 months since Christmas. Are those duck legs still good?


----------



## Lars

They are fine and for sure a lot better than no duck legs..


----------



## DamageInc

I made a burger.


----------



## Carl Kotte

CiderBear said:


> Wanted to "science," so I'm making 5lbs of cha shu using pork belly & butt following Serious Eats' Kenji's recipe. 3/5 in the oven and 2/5 sous vide. Should be interesting to see how they turn out!
> 
> Please ignore the knives in the back - they're not for me (anymore)



How did this turn out in the end? Eagerly waiting for the follow-up report!


----------



## podzap

Chicken breasts fried on oil with Montufar chiles, tomatoes, green onions and green peppers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some meat with a little something, and a little something else.


----------



## Fynbo

Pizza with Anchovy, black olives, Mozzarella and Parmesan.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> I made a burger.
> View attachment 56956
> View attachment 56957


Yes you did!


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Xenif

Fusilli Bolognese


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Salmon collar “don”. Haha.


----------



## lowercasebill

Too hot here. Fired up the mini shortly after sunrise


----------



## DamageInc

Pickle brined buttermilk fried chicken.


----------



## Xenif

Inspired by a recent thread
Tempura Veggies and Somen


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dang! Nice everyone. 

Here’s today’s breakfast. Turned leftovers into beef potato hash. Topped it with my Mexican red.


----------



## lowercasebill

It is hot here


----------



## ian

"Aah, they're almost gone and I forgot to take a picture for KKF!"

Man, these were good. Maybe my best ever. Trimmed & rubbed spareribs, SV at 135 deg F for 20 hrs or so, then into the fridge for a day (due to schedule, not intention), and then around 4 hrs on the BGE with peach & hickory chips, wrapped in foil and rested for a few hrs and reheated in oven for serving. Great texture, great flavor.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made MarPo tofu again. Minor mistake; I used sand hill crane as the meat. It’s SO beefy flavored. It was rivaling the delicate tofu. I don’t think I’ll shoot crane anymore. My tastes have changed.


----------



## Bert2368

I planted a couple of sour pie cherry trees- "Morelos" to the UK contingent. Trees are producing now, and the wild turkeys didn't come devour all the cherries (yet!) as they did last year. What to do with the fruit? If you're too lazy/pressed for time to remove the stones???

Cherry bounce!

Rinse the cherries, remove any stems. place about 4 cups of cherries in a half gallon mason jar. Add 2 cups (about 1 lb.) white sugar. Pour in enough at least half way decent brandy to bring level up to 8 cups (probably 800ml or so).

Put the jars somewhere out of the sun and cool to age. After the fruit sinks to the bottom (perhaps 5 to 6 months), use the cherry infused brandy for your occasion. My sister turned me on to this decoction, she likes to make "brandy old fashioneds" for Thanksgiving with this as the base.

She also gave me a cup of hot apple cider with a cinnamon stick and an orange spice tea bag along with a large jigger of cherry bounce for a bad cold last winter, it improved my quality of life markedly...

After you use up the brandy, remove pits from cherries and add them to fruit cakes.


----------



## DamageInc

Roast French chicken.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Roast French chicken.
> View attachment 57208
> View attachment 57209



Looks nice! What makes it french?


----------



## DamageInc

The chicken was hatched in France, then lived and died in France. It also had a love for long lunch breaks.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> The chicken was hatched in France, then lived and died in France. It also had a love for long lunch breaks.



Drinks Wine and smokes strong cigarettes?


----------



## DamageInc

It used to, among other things.


----------



## krx927

Nothing fancy but really good - risotto milanese


----------



## DamageInc

A good risotto is always fancy. Looks great.


----------



## Lars

Another not fancy, but very satisfying dish - fresh pasta with a simple tomato sauce.


----------



## Xenif

Black Currant Jam, Homebrew Ribena


----------



## Bert2368

Xenif said:


> Black Current Jam, Homebrew RibenaView attachment 57235
> View attachment 57237
> View attachment 57238



https://hortnews.extension.iastate.edu/1995/3-17-1995/curr.html

I LOVE both black and red currant jams. In USA, it was illegal to plant currants in many states because they harbored a disease which dammaged commercial white pine trees. So most people here have never had currants, these can be hard to find.

I need to see if I can get some plants.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Rotisserie chicken, sweet potatoes, russets potatoes, carrots, and guts.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Wife’s portion, my portion.
Bones to stock.
Tomorrow chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Bert2368

DamageInc said:


> Pickle brined buttermilk fried chicken.
> View attachment 57147
> View attachment 57148


Could you get a little more detailed on your prep/recipe, or point me towards a published recipe? Sounds intrigueing.


----------



## DamageInc

Bert2368 said:


> Could you get a little more detailed on your prep/recipe, or point me towards a published recipe? Sounds intrigueing.


Sure.

I made bread and butter pickles per Chef John of Food Wishes. When all the pickles had been eaten, I put boneless skinless chicken thighs into the leftover brine for 6 hours, plus some additional salt. Then I drained them and poured over a pint of buttermilk mixed with a spoonful smoked paprika and some mustard powder. I let them sit in the spiced buttermilk for a further six hours.

Then I mix wheat flour and fine salt for the breading. I stir in a few tablespoons of the buttermilk with the flour to create small clumps, which will turn crispy later. Dredge the chicken thighs super thoroughly until there are no wet spots at all. Ever nook and cranny. Really press it in good.

Then I put all the dredged chicken on a tray and let them sit for 15 minutes while my oil heats to 180c. Then I fry until I get an internal temp of 70c and the crust is nice and dark gold. I flip them a few times, not just once. Rest and that's it. I served with a super garlicky ranch dressing I made.


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc

nice


----------



## Kitchenchem

Bones and carcass used to make stock. New Mexico red chili enchiladas.

Tomorrow, chicken pasta with red chili cream sauce.
Use everything, 


nothing gets thrown away.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Garlic chives. Scrambled eggs.


----------



## gstriftos

To be continued..


----------



## Carl Kotte

gstriftos said:


> To be continued..



Can’t see the picture. Now I am curious!


----------



## gstriftos

Better now?


----------



## Kitchenchem

It’s hot here in the desert, decided to make chicken noodle salad. Gluten free spaghetti, rice flour and corn flour, makes a very nice cold noodle salad.


----------



## Xenif

Local Canadian ingredients for breakfast
Foie Gras and homemade blackcurrant jam on crostini 
Hand picked Strawberries, balsamic 
Cantaloupe with local prosciutto


----------



## Lars

That looks awesome, Xenif. 

Todays dinner was a chicken and sausage gumbo.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Kitchenchem

The last of the chicken. Red chili cream sauce.


----------



## Michi

A Michi/ACHiPo co-production. I peeled the corn, ACHiPo did everything else 

That was a fun afternoon, thanks again Evan!


----------



## parbaked

Meatballs...





with sausages...






and pasta:


----------



## krx927

Fegato alla veneziana, rösti and broccoli on a chipped plate that always makes the food taste better.


----------



## Kitchenchem

krx927 said:


> Fegato alla veneziana, rösti and broccoli on a chipped plate that always makes the food taste better.


I love fegato


----------



## Bert2368

krx927 said:


> on a chipped plate that always makes the food taste better.



Do you, sir, perhaps posess a jug without a handle?

--------

On the Coast of Coromandel,
Where the early pumpkins grow, 
In the middle of the woods 
Lived the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo.

Two old chairs, and half a candle, 
One old jug without a handle, 
These were all his worldly goods: 
In the middle of the woods, 
These were all the worldly goods 
Of the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo. 
Of the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo.


----------



## Xenif

Birthday Dinner for Wife part 1



Cantaloupe and Prosciutto




Throw back to the 90s salad, we used to goto this restaurant when we were in university that had something like this




Foie Gras and Black Currant jam on crostini, tomatoes and fresh mozzarella




Spagetti Primavera 




Vanilla, strawberry jam, choclate fudge icecream




Aptly named "Sword of the Sun" sake


----------



## dgib7994

Doenjang-jjigae and pork/shrimp stirfry


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> A Michi/ACHiPo co-production. I peeled the corn, ACHiPo did everything else
> 
> That was a fun afternoon, thanks again Evan!
> 
> View attachment 57612


Michi,
It was a great time. Just remembered this morning about the venison backstrap I meant to sautee.


----------



## bahamaroot

You guys have been killing it lately! I might have to learn how to cook if I keep looking at all this stuff!


----------



## Bert2368

I can cook a bit.

But I SERIOUSLY need to up my game on presentation.

David, a hotel head chef I worked under forever ago used to walk behind me on the line, look at what I was plateing up and say:

"People eat with their eyes, you know?"

He was right.


----------



## DamageInc

Long Boi Pickles


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Just remembered this morning about the venison backstrap I meant to sautee.


I _did_ think at the time that you had quite a few wines before we started cooking 

Just to refresh your memory, you did indeed cook venison for an appetizer. Rather nice venison, too. Marinated with thyme, rosemary, and garlic, as I recall. I enjoyed it a lot. You did too, judging by your expression at the time, even if you can’t remember that anymore…


----------



## krx927

Bert2368 said:


> Do you, sir, perhaps posess a jug without a handle?
> 
> --------
> 
> On the Coast of Coromandel,
> Where the early pumpkins grow,
> In the middle of the woods
> Lived the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo.
> 
> Two old chairs, and half a candle,
> One old jug without a handle,
> These were all his worldly goods:
> In the middle of the woods,
> These were all the worldly goods
> Of the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo.
> Of the Yonghy-Bonghy-Bo.




I do posses one other Jug, my wife, as this is her maiden name


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> I _did_ think at the time that you had quite a few wines before we started cooking
> 
> Just to refresh your memory, you did indeed cook venison for an appetizer. Rather nice venison, too. Marinated with thyme, rosemary, and garlic, as I recall. I enjoyed it a lot. You did too, judging by your expression at the time, even if you can’t remember that anymore…


Oops! Ok so that is embarrassing!

I'm afraid Sunday was a "everything in moderation except moderation" day. Fortunately it was fun and ended without drama.

And Monday was VERY long!


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Oops! Ok so that is embarrassing!


I don’t think it’s embarrassing, I think it’s funny 



ACHiPo said:


> And Monday was VERY long!


Yeah, I thought it went on for longer than usual, too


----------



## dgib7994

Steak donburi + gyoza and spicy green onion salad!


----------



## Xenif

Wifey Birthday Food Extravaganza - Part Deux 
Trio of oysters: 4 inches of pleasure (New Brunswick), Marina Top Drawer (British Columbia), Kaipara (New Zealand)




Clams in sake and dashi




Lobster Dinner, Lobster Bisque Breakfast, Lobster Salad Lunch




Clams and Spagetti in garlic and light cream sauce




Summer Tempura Donburi (Bell Pepper, Zucchini, Onions, corn, clams)




"Clam & Shells" Seashell pasta, lobster-rosè sauce, clams


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wow @Xenif!


----------



## lowercasebill

home made bacon roasted corn mozzarella. I have noticed that bourbon prevents round pizza


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Nice stuff you all!

I’ve been in Portland Oregon for the week. Got in some fishing time and caught a pile of walleye perch. I brought my wok setup to the AirBNB and cooked up a fresh batch. Blown away. Cleaned and froze the rest and divided it with the family. Mine are still frozen solid despite the 10 hour drive home. Can’t wait to cook some for the wife. (She didn’t go to Portland with me )


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isterband!


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Xenif

Uncle Xenif's Spicy Zha Jiang Noodles
Numbing Spicy and super addictive


----------



## MrHiggins

Biscuits and gravy:


----------



## Paraffin

I made a traditional Chinese Dan Dan Noodle dish with chopped pork a couple days ago. Then we had a charcoal grilled steak dinner the next day.

Today, I sliced up the leftover steak, and used the leftover Dan Dan hot sauce and leftover noodles for a bastardized Dan Dan Steak and Noodle bowl. That sauce is fantastic; it works with anything.


----------



## lowercasebill

Pretzel dough pizza with speck


----------



## erickso1

boomchakabowwow said:


> Nice stuff you all!
> 
> I’ve been in Portland Oregon for the week. Got in some fishing time and caught a pile of walleye perch. I brought my wok setup to the AirBNB and cooked up a fresh batch. Blown away. Cleaned and froze the rest and divided it with the family. Mine are still frozen solid despite the 10 hour drive home. Can’t wait to cook some for the wife. (She didn’t go to Portland with me )
> 
> 
> View attachment 58092



Where at in Portland we’re you fishing?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

erickso1 said:


> Where at in Portland we’re you fishing?



On the Columbia. Near Rufus


----------



## Paraffin

I made this recipe once before, leaving out the Okra because as a kid in the Southern USA I was traumatized by slimy okra. But in a traditional Gumbo like this -- shrimp and sausage -- I learned about how "slime" converts to "thickening" if you're careful. So there is a lot of okra here for thickening.

These shrimps are probably too big for a traditional recipe, but I'm experimenting here. The one thing I've learned so far, is don't overdo the tomatoes. Gumbo isn't a tomato sauce.


----------



## gstriftos

Okras. I still can't fathom how an ancestor decided this thing is edible..


----------



## DamageInc

Had a little too much wine before taking this photograph.

Ribeye with mushrooms, asparagus, dressed salad.


----------



## erickso1

gstriftos said:


> Okras. I still can't fathom how an ancestor decided this thing is edible..



Picked when they are young and smaller, I really enjoy eating them raw. No slime at all.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lemon sole, white wine sauce.


----------



## Xenif

gstriftos said:


> Okras. I still can't fathom how an ancestor decided this thing is edible..


Coming from a culture where we put dehydrated zombie fungus infected worms in our soup, I question that everyday


----------



## gstriftos

Eh, my english is not so good but somewhere there hides a joke..


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> dehydrated zombie fungus infected worms


Translation, please?


----------



## Kitchenchem

Michi said:


> Translation, please?


Could it be morels?


----------



## ian

Bah, people who eat like that have no morals.


----------



## Xenif

I wish it was a translation error but no, it was not.






冬蟲夏草 (tranlates to Winter worm, sumer grass)
These are the larvae of the ghost moth that has been infected by Ophiocordyceps sinensis, which causes them crawl out of the ground during spring time and the fugus will grow out of its brain (that brown rod). These little dried worms are worth 3-5x their weight in gold. So I wonder how and why the F my ancestors decided these were edible and medicinal


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> I wish it was a translation error but no, it was not.
> 
> View attachment 58305
> 
> 冬蟲夏草 (tranlates to Winter worm, sumer grass)
> These are the larvae of the ghost moth that has been infected by Ophiocordyceps sinensis, which causes them crawl out of the ground during spring time and the fugus will grow out of its brain (that brown rod). These little dried worms are worth 3-5x their weight in gold. So I wonder how and why the F my ancestors decided these were edible and medicinal



Looks like a dried chile if you don't look closely. I'm tempted.


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> I wish it was a translation error but no, it was not.


Fascinating! I'm continuously surprised by the kind of things different cultures come up with.

Some more info about "Summer Grass, Winter Worm" on Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophiocordyceps_sinensis


----------



## Bert2368

No worms... A spinal cord WAS in the near vicinity, but now reposes in the stock pot.

I included a venison neck roast in the last sous vide>smoker/BBQ campaign. It was VERY tasty, done with the same rub as the beef brisket. It was gone first, if that tells you anything.

I dug out the neck bones and other scraps to make stock with this evening and noticed I might get a bit more meat off of the bones. And did so, nearly 6 oz... Which combined with some fresh baked ciabatta buns, beef brisket style BBQ sauce and sliced kosher dill pickles made awesome sandwiches.
















I can now confirm: The sweetest meat DOES lie closest to the bone.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pasta with meat sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Your sauce looks great Carl! I especially like the rough cut on the meat and the addition of what looks like fat or pancetta.
Next time try to finish cooking the pasta (the last minute of cooking) in a small amount of the meat sauce, with a ladle of the pasta water. A dab of butter in the end is optional.
Your pasta will better absorb the flavors of the sauce and be even more delicious....


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> Your sauce looks great Carl! I especially like the rough cut on the meat and the addition of what looks like fat or pancetta.
> Next time try to finish cooking the pasta (the last minute of cooking) in a small amount of the meat sauce, with a ladle of the pasta water. A dab of butter in the end is optional.
> Your pasta will better absorb the flavors of the sauce and be even more delicious....



Thanks, and great advice! Never tried doing that, but I sure will! And butter, I could never say no to an extra knob.
Yes, home made pancetta. Really nice! 
And the roughly cut meat is optional really, but since the quality of mince meat around here is awful, and I was too lazy to take the grinder out, I let the knife do the talking. It does give another texture to the dish - and it is something I appreciate!


----------



## AT5760

Chile verde, red rice, and curtido. Comfort food!


----------



## Bert2368

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 58342
> Chile verde, red rice, and curtido. Comfort food!



Curtido?!

Could you give your recipe? I made a lacto fermented variation on this last year, I've been enjoyed it. Thinking about trying a (traditional? No idea!) non fermented version.


----------



## Kitchenchem

I’ve made curtido to serve with papusas. I used a chamber vacuum with vinegar. Put in the refrigerator for couple hours.


----------



## AT5760

I use the recipe from serious eats. 1/2 head of Napa cabbage. Half an onion, 3/4 cup of shredded cabbage, and a seeded and ribbed jalapeño. Slicing the onion and jalapeño paper thin helps those flavors to meld a bit more. Dressing is 3T hot cider vinegar with 2t sugar and 1t salt dissolved in the vinegar. Pour hot dressing over veggies, mix well, and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Bert2368

AT5760 said:


> I use the recipe from serious eats. 1/2 head of Napa cabbage. Half an onion, 3/4 cup of shredded cabbage, and a seeded and ribbed jalapeño. Slicing the onion and jalapeño paper thin helps those flavors to meld a bit more. Dressing is 3T hot cider vinegar with 2t sugar and 1t salt dissolved in the vinegar. Pour hot dressing over veggies, mix well, and refrigerate overnight.



Thanks!

I will try, but substituting serrano peppers I've got on hand- prefer these to jalapenos in most cases.


----------



## Xenif

Made some Cha Siu
Taste of Hong Kong 2019 - Cha Siu Rice, tear gas eggs (催淚蛋), pepper spray, served on a black tshirt


----------



## lowercasebill

Looks great but what is tear gas egg?


----------



## Macaroni

Thai spring roles with peanut sauce and home made rice “paper”. Paper in quotes because they came out more like thin pancakes. Really good.


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> Looks great but what is tear gas egg?


Fried egg on the left with chilli oil, wasabi, fresh grated horseradish. Eat it in one bite, and you get a slight feeling of being tear gased. The pepper spray to spray into your eyes. 

This dish was created in recognition of the protesters in Hong Kong, a dish inspired by world events if you may


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> Fried egg on the left with chilli oil, wasabi, fresh grated horseradish. Eat it in one bite, and you get a slight feeling of being tear
> 
> This dish was created in recognition of the protesters in Hong Kong, a dish inspired by world events if you may



Thank you. I'm going to dig some horseradish.


----------



## lowercasebill

Lacto fermented dill pickles. Ph 3.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken.












Forgot to take pictures of the result. I was too hungry and ate it all. Now I have wings of my own.


----------



## ACHiPo

DamageInc said:


> Had a little too much wine before taking this photograph.


I'm sure glad that NEVER happens to me! ;-)


----------



## ACHiPo

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 58282
> 
> Lemon sole, white wine sauce.


Very nice presentation!


----------



## lowercasebill

Looks like you sampled some while still in the oven.


Carl Kotte said:


> Chicken.
> View attachment 58544
> 
> View attachment 58545
> 
> View attachment 58546
> 
> 
> Forgot to take pictures of the result. I was too hungry and ate it all. Now I have wings of my own.


Looks like you forgot to put it on a plate, too.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Looks like you sampled some while still in the oven.
> 
> Looks like you forgot to put it on a plate, too.



Appearance can be deceptive [emoji16] The first two pictures are pre-oven, the third one is half-way through. I rotated the chickens every 15 minutes so they would baste eachother. It worked pretty well. I assembled all the juices left from the pan (under the lower grid) to make a mean habanero, cilantro and mustard sauce [emoji39]


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> Appearance can be deceptive [emoji16] The first two pictures are pre-oven, the third one is half-way through. I rotated the chickens every 15 minutes so they would baste eachother. It worked pretty well. I assembled all the juices left from the pan (under the lower grid) to make a mean habanero, cilantro and mustard sauce [emoji39]


I'm stealing the sauce idea damn that sounds good


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> I'm stealing the sauce idea damn that sounds good



Thanks and please do! And let me know how it turns out! I really like it. That insane heat and great fruity flavour of habanero just makes you smile (and it makes the chicken dance). If you are not happy with the way it is when done, you can let it cool a bit, add freshly chopped garlic and some nice vinegar or lemon for balance.


----------



## DitmasPork

Flank steak with Chimichurri sauce, last night.


----------



## DamageInc

Ground up some chicken thighs, breaded in panko. Fried in leftover pork belly fat. Served on a brioche bun with creme fraiche slaw.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Ground up some chicken thighs, breaded in panko. Fried in leftover pork belly fat. Served on a brioche bun with creme fraiche slaw.
> 
> View attachment 58676
> View attachment 58675
> View attachment 58677



Breakfast for champs!


----------



## DitmasPork

DamageInc said:


> Ground up some chicken thighs, breaded in panko. Fried in leftover pork belly fat. Served on a brioche bun with creme fraiche slaw.
> 
> View attachment 58676
> View attachment 58675
> View attachment 58677


 Brilliant! Panko is such an amazing invention.


----------



## Lars

Made a batch of sous vide duck leg confit.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Made a batch of sous vide duck leg confit.
> View attachment 58706



Oh, man! Duck's my fave bird to eat!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Sesame soy sriracha scallion slightly-seared scallop sushi.


----------



## AT5760

Wow! That’s an alliterative meal!


----------



## Kristoffer

Forest gold today.


----------



## pete84

Kimchi Jjim (before and after) 



587352430.346086 by pedrito92, on Flickr


kimchi jjim by pedrito92, on Flickr

Pork ribs and a bit of spam for good measure


----------



## panda

dont forget to add egg and instant ramen, hehe.


----------



## Lars

Don't know what to call this. Onions, garlic, cabbage, beans and chicken in a chicken/tomato broth.


----------



## steelcity

That chicken patty would make a killer breakfast sammich.


----------



## Kristoffer

Found some more while out with the daughter yesterday. Greatest evening sandwich one can make!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Mushrooms go well with so many dishes.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wild chanterelles are one of the few things I miss about living in Louisiana, happy foraging!!


----------



## Chips

Roast chicken on a bed of colorful root veg. Not happy with the brine results, it was juicy and tender but the texture was off and seemed a bit over salted. Otherwise delicious.

Air dried in my small commercial fridge I use for dry aging. I added a small fan to help increase air circulation because I was surprised the skin wasn't looking anywhere close to drying out after 2 days. 






I'm a lazy amateur when it comes to photography and the lighting in my apartment is horrible, but I was really happy with how this finished shot in the cast iron pan came out. 






I'll work on my approach to this recipe and shorten the brining time, maybe reduce the amount of thyme a bit. To be completely honest, I'm so fascinated in learning how to get nicer looking pictures, that the skin lost it's crispness while I fiddled around with plating and picture taking. So I can't honestly say if the prolonged drying in the the fridge after brining did much for the skin in the long run. Next one I won't muck with the camera and just dig in


----------



## bahamaroot

^^Ssshhiitt, looks great to me!^^


----------



## DamageInc

I made another burger.


----------



## inferno

cooking something with high iron content here. extra crispy.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Looks like my chiles! Also shrimp and salsa for tacos


----------



## Xenif

Caleb Cox said:


> Looks like my chiles! Also shrimp and salsa for tacosView attachment 59124
> View attachment 59125


Looks great but wheres are the tacos !?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Xenif said:


> Looks great but wheres are the tacos !?


In my gut! Just shrimp and salsa on gringo flour tortillas


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Ayyyyy Yaaahhhhh. Paella Kung Fu!


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> Ayyyyy Yaaahhhhh. Paella Kung Fu!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59140



Wow man, that looks amazing!


----------



## riba

One of my favorite foods...


----------



## lowercasebill

What is that?
Regardless insert jealous face icon here.


----------



## Carl Kotte

riba said:


> One of my favorite foods...



Yes!!!!! (At first blush, I took it to be a snake swimming in curry. I need new glasses [emoji851]).


----------



## Lars

Cheeseburger.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> What is that?


Looks like smoked eel.


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Looks like smoked eel.



jackpot 

(it's traditional dutch food)


----------



## Lars

Smoked eel is very, very delicious.


----------



## DamageInc

And expensive


----------



## Xenif

This is making me crave eel, I wish to try that smoked eel


----------



## riba

Been on a journey to make proper cracking on pork bellies: baking soda, drying in the fridge, pouring hot water over, vodka, etc.

$%#@ it all, today I finished the belly with a hot air gun (for paint stripping) which I use occasionally to start my kamado joe, and kill weeds in my garden.



dang


----------



## DamageInc

I usually get pretty good results scoring the skin first and rubbing salt into the grooves, then baking for a few hours, then finishing under the broiler.


----------



## riba

DamageInc said:


> I usually get pretty good results scoring the skin first and rubbing salt into the grooves, then baking for a few hours, then finishing under the broiler.


yeah, the broiler works for me, but the belly tends to spit a lot of fat, create quite some smoke (when the fat hits the broiler), and I have to rotate it a lot. Think it really depends on the oven...


----------



## riba

Xenif said:


> This is making me crave eel, I wish to try that smoked eel


come over, you can fillet it


----------



## DamageInc

riba said:


> yeah, the broiler works for me, but the belly tends to spit a lot of fat, create quite some smoke (when the fat hits the broiler), and I have to rotate it a lot. Think it really depends on the oven...


By the time I broil it, so much fat has been rendered out that I don't get any spitting of note. Maybe score deeper and slow roast longer.


----------



## riba

DamageInc said:


> By the time I broil it, so much fat has been rendered out that I don't get any spitting of note. Maybe score deeper and slow roast longer.


Will try  tnx!


----------



## parbaked

riba said:


> Been on a journey to make proper cracking on pork bellies



Matty has a good technique of ladling hot oil over the skin...similar to how Chinese cooks crisp duck skin:
(skip to 4:00 to see the crisping process)

...and don't smoke the marijuana sticks around hot oil!


----------



## Carl Kotte

A trout from Finland.


----------



## Carl Kotte

My son has a hangup on white/grey/beige food. I tried to accommodate his wishes. And it went well. What looks tasty to one looks awful to another. We both agreed that the taste was happiness maximazing though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ouch, three in a row in here. Better stop posting. Anyways...
Pluma, and red wine sauce on the side.


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> Ouch, three in a row in here. Better stop posting. Anyways...
> Pluma, and red wine sauce on the side.
> View attachment 59526


Nice i had to look up pluma not a term used in the states


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Nice i had to look up pluma not a term used in the states



Cool, what did it say? Meat cuts are among the hardest things to learn (IMO) for a non-native like myself.


----------



## lowercasebill

Though unknown in the states, the end loin considered the best non ham part of the pig in spain.
http://marxfood.com/iberico-pluma-romesco-recipe/


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> Ouch, three in a row in here. Better stop posting. Anyways...
> Pluma, and red wine sauce on the side.
> View attachment 59526




Looks great! Some nice inspiration for how I can add a bit more pork to the family menu. 

Would you find Pluma in regular stores or would you need to find a butchers shop?


----------



## Caleb Cox

You had us at meat and potatoes.


----------



## Lars

I'm not trying to mimic DamageInc, but when he posted something similar I couldn't resist.
Panko breaded chicken thigh with coleslaw in a brioche bun.




Thanks, DamageInc..


----------



## DamageInc

Can't blame you. Did you mince it or just deboned? I always go back and forth as to which one is most delicious.


----------



## Lars

Deboned - it was very tasty..


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Though unknown in the states, the end loin considered the best non ham part of the pig in spain.
> http://marxfood.com/iberico-pluma-romesco-recipe/



Thanks! I didn’t know that. The sauce in that recipe is wicked. [emoji39]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Looks great! Some nice inspiration for how I can add a bit more pork to the family menu.
> 
> Would you find Pluma in regular stores or would you need to find a butchers shop?



Not sure. You might find it deep frozen in regular stores. The butcher might be a safer bet!


----------



## Xenif

Went to my local dutch importer looking for smoked eel, didnt go very well


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> Went to my local dutch importer looking for smoked eel, didnt go very wellView attachment 59531



Sorry, I shouldn’t laugh, I should deplore, but this was very funny [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Btw, smoked eel is also popular all over Scandinavia (among other places) so if there are places selling gravlax, kippers and bleak roe, you might want to look there (pure conjecture though).


----------



## Lars

When I was a kid, my grandpa used to to catch eel and fry them.. Makes me nostalgic just thinking about it..


----------



## MrHiggins

It's peach season. Peach upside down cake. Now to figure out what I'll do with the 5 remaining pounds my mom gave me...


----------



## Caleb Cox

MrHiggins said:


> It's peach season. Peach upside down cake. Now to figure out what I'll do with the 5 remaining pounds my mom gave me...
> View attachment 59543



What a great problem to have! Preserves! Salsa! Puree to mix with bourbon!


----------



## Ryndunk

MrHiggins said:


> It's peach season. Peach upside down cake. Now to figure out what I'll do with the 5 remaining pounds my mom gave me...
> View attachment 59543


Peach chutney


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chocolate chip cookies and pork belly, fried twice and baked once, then doused in homemade hot sauce.


----------



## Paraffin

I was bragging on my new copper bowl in the New Equipment sub-forum, so here's what I made with it tonight. First cheese souffle I've made in over 20 years, and it turned out okay. I had to remember that souffles are not rocket science: You beat the egg whites, fold 'em into a sauce, cook and it's done. I used to know this stuff, but it's been a while.


----------



## Michi

Paraffin said:


> You beat the egg whites, fold 'em into a sauce, cook and it's done.


Now you've inspired me. I haven't had a soufflé in many years. Time to try this!


----------



## Xenif

Checked out the Swedes , still no smoked eel, but I did score some Marabou!!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> Checked out the Swedes , still no smoked eel, but I did score some Marabou!! View attachment 59585



Lousy Swedes [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

Well, you went hunting for fish and you got a bird. That’s a success. Kind of.


----------



## wilburh

MrHiggins said:


> It's peach season. Peach upside down cake. Now to figure out what I'll do with the 5 remaining pounds my mom gave me...
> View attachment 59543



Peach Cobbler...and don't try to be creative. Easy and delicious...


----------



## Kristoffer

This...





..turned into this today:





Simple but good.


----------



## Kristoffer

Went back for some more foraging today. I don’t think I’ve ever found a spot with more mushrooms in as small of an area. Strangely enough it’s one of the more popular islands to go swimming, just outside of the city. Hundreds of people there today. Apparently I was the only one interested in the woods as opposed to the beaches. 












Cep, suede bolete, red-capped scaber stalk and orange birch bolete (based on my mad Google translation skills...).


----------



## krx927

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Went back for some more foraging today. I don’t think I’ve ever found a spot with more mushrooms in as small of an area. Strangely enough it’s one of the more popular islands to go swimming, just outside of the city. Hundreds of people there today. Apparently I was the only one interested in the woods as opposed to the beaches.
> 
> View attachment 59673
> View attachment 59674
> View attachment 59675
> 
> 
> Cep, suede bolete, red-capped scaber stalk and orange birch bolete (based on my mad Google translation skills...).



That looks great! I am sure will you cook some really good things with it. A bit jealous to be honest


----------



## Kristoffer

krx927 said:


> That looks great! I am sure will you cook some really good things with it. A bit jealous to be honest



Thanks!

Not quite sure what to do with it today to be honest... Half of what we got yesterday went in the freezer already. Might make some stew and have that on oven toast with some good cheese on top


----------



## ACHiPo

Made slow-cooked shredded beef chipotle in adobo sauce for tacos to take to a neighborhood party tonight.





While that continues to simmer I made Paleo, gluten free pancakes. It doesn't get much simpler than this: 1 banana, 2 eggs, beat, ladle onto a griddle. Consistency is a bit like a thick crepe. I eat them without syrup, and they are fantastic rolled around breakfast links.


----------



## krx927

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not quite sure what to do with it today to be honest... Half of what we got yesterday went in the freezer already. Might make some stew and have that on oven toast with some good cheese on top



Some suggestions...

Mushroom soup: saute some oignons, then add few peeled cubed potatoes for few mins. Then add sliced cepes (and other mushrooms) and saute over high heat. You can also add some carrots. Then some tomato puree and add water. Do not forget some thyme and garlic. You will get soup to die for.

Then you have schnitzel in mushroom sauce. Many different recipes. Find one that suits you. My favourite is the sauce based on demi glace.

Another great dish for a starter, mushrooms with eggs. You just saute some oignons in lots of oil or butter and then add garlic and mixed eggs. Traditionally you would also add parsley but i do not like it.

Ceps with garlic, you take whole cep and you stick some garlic cloves in it. You take some aluminium foil, drizzle it with olive oil and wrap cep in it. Then put it in the oven.

But I am always happy just with first 2 recipes...


----------



## Kristoffer

krx927 said:


> Some suggestions...
> 
> Mushroom soup: saute some oignons, then add few peeled cubed potatoes for few mins. Then add sliced cepes (and other mushrooms) and saute over high heat. You can also add some carrots. Then some tomato puree and add water. Do not forget some thyme and garlic. You will get soup to die for.
> 
> Then you have schnitzel in mushroom sauce. Many different recipes. Find one that suits you. My favourite is the sauce based on demi glace.
> 
> Another great dish for a starter, mushrooms with eggs. You just saute some oignons in lots of oil or butter and then add garlic and mixed eggs. Traditionally you would also add parsley but i do not like it.
> 
> Ceps with garlic, you take whole cep and you stick some garlic cloves in it. You take some aluminium foil, drizzle it with olive oil and wrap cep in it. Then put it in the oven.
> 
> But I am always happy just with first 2 recipes...



Wow, thanks! Really appreciate it. Haven’t used garlic with cep before, but I will give it a try today.


----------



## lowercasebill

Lacto fermented:
beets, carrots and radishes
Garlic dills with sansho for a little numb/tingle at the end


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Michi

That pork roast looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## riba

DamageInc said:


> View attachment 59700
> View attachment 59701


Nice crackling!


----------



## erickso1

ACHiPo said:


> Made slow-cooked shredded beef chipotle in adobo sauce for tacos to take to a neighborhood party tonight.
> View attachment 59676
> 
> 
> While that continues to simmer I made Paleo, gluten free pancakes. It doesn't get much simpler than this: 1 banana, 2 eggs, beat, ladle onto a griddle. Consistency is a bit like a thick crepe. I eat them without syrup, and they are fantastic rolled around breakfast links.
> View attachment 59677




I tried the pancakes this morning. I'm usually a breakfast taco/burrito kind of person. Mine turned out more like a banana infused omelete. Still good, had some breakfast sausage and some yellow bird hot sauce. Tasted good, but not anything that I would consider a crepe or pancake. Likely (100% likely) user error on my part. Will try again for sure.


----------



## Bert2368

DamageInc said:


> View attachment 59700
> View attachment 59701



Can you give a recipe? Looks intriguing!


----------



## Bert2368

lowercasebill said:


> Lacto fermented:
> beets, carrots and radishes
> Garlic dills with sansho for a little numb/tingle at the endView attachment 59687



Beets, carrots & radishes all fermented together, hence all turned red/pink?

My garden has been badly neglected this year, I have nothing to ferment from home, but I still would try this. Any particular spicing you use during the ferment?


----------



## DamageInc

Bert2368 said:


> Can you give a recipe? Looks intriguing!


Take a slab of pork belly and score the skin deep, all the way through the fat. Roll it up with chopped sage, garlic, thyme, salt, pepper, chili flakes, and orange zest inside and tie it off. Rub lots of salt in between the grooves in the skin. Slow roast over a tray with water at 120c for 5 hours. Then turn on the broiler, get them real close, and keep rotating until all sides have puffed up. Let rest for an hour. That's it.


----------



## lowercasebill

Bert2368 said:


> Beets, carrots & radishes all fermented together, hence all turned red/pink?
> 
> My garden has been badly neglected this year, I have nothing to ferment from home, but I still would try this. Any particular spicing you use during the ferment?


Mixed vegetables are from farmers market. That batch has hot yellow mustard seeds, whole black pepper corns and a little dill. The next batch is for neighbor and her daughter. Will ne 3/4 halved radishes and 1/4 beet, no seasoning.
My friends that like beets prefer no seasoning.
Pickles got pepper mustard dill pickling spice bay leaf and shansho.
If you don't have fermenting experience and there is interest i can post a tutorial. Otherwise PM and i will get you started. Pickles can be troublesome.


----------



## lowercasebill

Bert2368 said:


> Beets, carrots & radishes all fermented together, hence all turned red/pink?
> 
> My garden has been badly neglected this year, I have nothing to ferment from home, but I still would try this. Any particular spicing you use during the ferment?


Yes beets color everything.
And cauliflower also works great.


----------



## Michi

It's the right time of year for mooncake:


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> It's the right time of year for mooncake:
> View attachment 59745



That looks so freaking delicious!


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> That looks so freaking delicious!


Easy to make. Just a bit time consuming. I made twelve of these in a batch, which took about two hours.


----------



## nolden7

lowercasebill said:


> Mixed vegetables are from farmers market. That batch has hot yellow mustard seeds, whole black pepper corns and a little dill. The next batch is for neighbor and her daughter. Will ne 3/4 halved radishes and 1/4 beet, no seasoning.
> My friends that like beets prefer no seasoning.
> Pickles got pepper mustard dill pickling spice bay leaf and shansho.
> If you don't have fermenting experience and there is interest i can post a tutorial. Otherwise PM and i will get you started. Pickles can be troublesome.



By all means. Could you please do a detailed instructional, including different veggies?
Many thanks


----------



## Carl Kotte

Back to beige, dillkött. A Swedish classic. Looks terrible, tastes... not so terrible. Sweet and sour.


----------



## lowercasebill

nolden7 said:


> By all means. Could you please do a detailed instructional, including different veggies?
> Many thanks





this will be a 3 part series. Garden veg, cucumbers, sauerkraut.
Carrots cauliflower radishes beets.
Lacto fermentation is anaerobic i.e. no oxygen. There are many different options on Amazon for air locks pictured is the pickle pebble system.
You can actually just leave the lid on loosely but....
Cleanliness is crucial equipment and veg. Less important with those that grow above ground. Root veg need to be washed and peeled. If i get dirty supermarket beets i soak in 5% citric acid for 10 minutes not necessary (see nerd comment below)
Cut veg add to jar add the spices you want or not. Salt! I make sea water 35 gms sea salt to liter of water. Cover with water and shake tap to dislodge air bubbles. Veg must be submerged. Pics of air locks soon.,
Process ... place where temp is between 68 and 72. Colder ferments too slow and higher works but the nuanced flavors from the sequential bacteria wont be there.
Starter is available on amazon it is not necessary the bacteria already exist in the veg. Save some liquid from your first to use as starter. In less than a day bubbles will form as time passes liquid will get cloudy and bacteria will settle to the bottom. I ferment until the bubbles stop.,ignore you tube "after x days" that's bs and dangerous. Safety.... The salt inhibits pathogens at the start and the lactic acid preserves .
You are looking for a Ph of. 3.5 or less to be safe.
I am a nerd so i have Ph meter 2.9 to 3.1 is ideal. I have a salinometer and a centrifuge as well.
I don't want to poison my friends so i check Ph.
You will be safe if you wait til the bubbles stop. Do not seal ball jar tight as there is? The chance of explosion. If you are doing all beets place jar in dish tub. Sugar level is high so it ferments fast. I came out to the kitchen to find i had an overnight beet juice eruption. What a mess.


----------



## lowercasebill

silicone top has hole in the nipple to let CO2 out.,
You can see the cloudiness and bacteria in the last pic that has been going about 1 week


----------



## lowercasebill

This is my first batch of cherry tomatoes. I will let you know if they are worth the effort.


----------



## lowercasebill

Cucumbers.
You want Farmers Market Kirby cucumbers if possible. I have had mixed results with store bought Kirby's. Maybe that they are not fresh enough but I suspect it may be the food-grade wax that they are covered with. I have not had a failure with Farm Fresh cucumbers. The basics of salt cleanliness and pH are all the same the difference comes in with preparation as the blossom end of the Cucumber contains an enzyme that causes them to go soft. No one likes a soft cucumber. I take off both the blossom end and the stem end. 
There also needs to be a source of tannic acid or they will be soft not crunchy. I use horseradish leaves
Grape and oak leaves will work but i have not tried that. I will experiment with tannic acid from wine supply stuff on Amazon at some point. 
I put a layer of cut leaves between each layer of cucumbers.
Spice is your preference.. Pickling spice or corned beef spice work.
I use garlic dill hot mustard seeds a bit of pickling spice and whole peppercorns and bay leaves which also add tannic acid. The pickled peppercorns are good, too. 
The books by Sandor Katz are the a great place to start.


----------



## Stx00lax

90 degrees out. Time to braise some f’in shortribs!


----------



## nolden7

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 59761
> this will be a 3 part series. Garden veg, cucumbers, sauerkraut.
> Carrots cauliflower radishes beets.
> Lacto fermentation is anaerobic i.e. no oxygen. There are many different options on Amazon for air locks pictured is the pickle pebble system.
> You can actually just leave the lid on loosely but....
> Cleanliness is crucial equipment and veg. Less important with those that grow above ground. Root veg need to be washed and peeled. If i get dirty supermarket beets i soak in 5% citric acid for 10 minutes not necessary (see nerd comment below)
> Cut veg add to jar add the spices you want or not. Salt! I make sea water 35 gms sea salt to liter of water. Cover with water and shake tap to dislodge air bubbles. Veg must be submerged. Pics of air locks soon.,
> Process ... place where temp is between 68 and 72. Colder ferments too slow and higher works but the nuanced flavors from the sequential bacteria wont be there.
> Starter is available on amazon it is not necessary the bacteria already exist in the veg. Save some liquid from your first to use as starter. In less than a day bubbles will form as time passes liquid will get cloudy and bacteria will settle to the bottom. I ferment until the bubbles stop.,ignore you tube "after x days" that's bs and dangerous. Safety.... The salt inhibits pathogens at the start and the lactic acid preserves .
> You are looking for a Ph of. 3.5 or less to be safe.
> I am a nerd so i have Ph meter 2.9 to 3.1 is ideal. I have a salinometer and a centrifuge as well.
> I don't want to poison my friends so i check Ph.
> You will be safe if you wait til the bubbles stop. Do not seal ball jar tight as there is? The chance of explosion. If you are doing all beets place jar in dish tub. Sugar level is high so it ferments fast. I came out to the kitchen to find i had an overnight beet juice eruption. What a mess.[/QUOTE
> 
> Many thanks. Started working on it based on your instructions, so clear and detailed.


----------



## lowercasebill

Keep me posted, please.
First batch of tomatoes maybe tomorrow


----------



## krx927

Škampi na buzaro - Langoustines in white wine sauce with some garlic and tomatoes.

One of my favorite dishes!


----------



## Lars

Eggplant Parmagiano with a dressed salad and garlic bread.


----------



## thirsty0ne

Those langustinos.... dios mio!


----------



## Namaxy

It's that time of year when we have more tomatoes than we know what to do with. Puff pastry tomato tart.


----------



## Lars




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Another crack at it!


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Another crack at it!


Looking good!


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> Another crack at it!
> 
> View attachment 60301



I agree with @Michi. It looks good! Would never say no to some of that! [emoji39]


----------



## Caleb Cox

Had a pork fest dinner party. 36 lb pig partially deboned and cooked with a combination of oven and smoker, and some roasted belly.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Sides and desserts. Mac and cheese, deviled eggs, gooey butter cake, dulce de leche ice cream, and raspberry sorbet.


----------



## krx927

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 60307
> View attachment 60308
> View attachment 60309
> 
> Had a pork fest dinner party. 36 lb pig partially deboned and cooked with a combination of oven and smoker, and some roasted belly.



That piglet look amazing! I wish I could attend


----------



## boomchakabowwow

What are these peppers called? Roasted in my tiny cast iron (in my grill) results in the tastiest snack.


----------



## podzap

3kg entrecote cooked in indirect heat in my weber kettle grill. Pulled it off the grill at 48c (118f) and wrapped in foil for about 10 minutes, then put it on the cutting board and sliced it up.

Not sure if USA people know what "entrecote" is, but it is a European-style beef cut that is like half sirloin and half ribeye.


----------



## Caleb Cox

They look like shishito peppers, hard to find for me!


----------



## podzap

boomchakabowwow said:


> What are these peppers called? Roasted in my tiny cast iron (in my grill) results in the tastiest snack.
> 
> View attachment 60332



Pimientos de Padron, Padron for short.


----------



## Xenif

Lobster mac cheese


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Lobster mac cheeseView attachment 60337


Shut down the internet! Awesome.


----------



## lowercasebill

Caleb Cox said:


> They look like shishito peppers, hard to find for me!


Wegmans in SE PA had a commercial packaged ones not long ago. They are easy to grow and quite prolific. Kitazawa seed co sells the seeds. Google says they have them at Wal-Mart


----------



## Caleb Cox

lowercasebill said:


> Wegmans in SE PA had a commercial packaged ones not long ago. They are easy to grow and quite prolific. Kitazawa seed co sells the seeds. Google says they have them at Wal-Mart


Okay thanks for the heads up!


----------



## erickso1

My two boys like Macarons, but I got tired of forking over $3 a cookie, so I decided to try to make my own. The first batch was a disaster (over mixed), but the second batch came out great.. Color was chosen by my 7 year old, hence the snot green color. Cookies were standard flavor (almond), filing was a mix of cream cheese and home made strawberry jam.


----------



## DamageInc

sickly


----------



## erickso1

Agreed. Going to pick up some food color gel and some flavor essences for the next time I make it. Needed proof of process before sinking funds into supplies.


----------



## Chips

erickso1 said:


> Agreed. Going to pick up some food color gel and some flavor essences for the next time I make it. Needed proof of process before sinking funds into supplies.




Order some passion fruit extract, add one drop of red food coloring into the batter, you'll blow their mind. Keep the filling to a marscapone or cream cheese/powdered sugar mix for the contrast.

The extract is pretty cheap on Amazon. I've had my bottle for 5 years. Creme brule goes to a whole 'nother level this way too. 

https://www.amazon.com/Passion-Fruit-Extract-Natural-Flavor/dp/B006429JM8


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’m overwhelmed with fresh garden tomatoes. All types. Needed to burn thru yesterday’s pile before I go and pick tomorrow’s pile. You get the point. 

Enter a Shakshuka! So delicious. A deep sweet tomato braise with eggs cracked in a simmered to a perfect poach. Pair with good bread and wow!


----------



## Stx00lax

Lookin good! I’ve been working on mine as well





boomchakabowwow said:


> Another crack at it!
> 
> View attachment 60301


----------



## Xenif

Taco Time feat. Mazaki petty


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Lars

I love cooking pork!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Fish monger came through with some Hamachi collars. Grilled with salt/pepper. Served with sea-weed salad and my pickled beets.


----------



## CiderBear

Nothing fancy, just a small steak for one


----------



## Coulter Moulton

We smoked some duck the other day. After splitting then we threw them back on the grill to crisp up the skin.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Risotto


----------



## DamageInc

Carrot in your risotto?


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Carrot in your risotto?



Yes, you’re right! There was carrot in the risotto. [emoji16]


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 60674



Wow, what’s that? Looks delicious! First I thought you had made purple avocado, but that didn’t make much sense. [emoji16]


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Wonderful. My beets always bleeds into the yolk somewhat. 

And I love risotto. Love how there are no rules. 

I’m probably gonna make a tomato risotto soon. Gotta pare down the harvest overload.


----------



## lowercasebill

back in july i fermented beets radish and carrot. I put hard boiled eggs in the brine. Common here in Pennsylvania German area. Pickled eggs in a half gallon jar on the bar were common. Beer and pickled eggs do cause a side effect however


----------



## riba

Came out a bit too dark perhaps, very tasty non the less.

My wife did all the work, I only stuffed the lasagna in the kamado


----------



## DamageInc

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes, you’re right! There was carrot in the risotto. [emoji16]


That's not ok.


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> And I love risotto. Love how there are no rules.



Yeah, I love it too! As for rules, there probably are 1000s of them - but who can know them all, and why? [emoji16] FWIW, carrots is not a particularly odd ingredient. ’Risotto soffritto’ will give you many cool hits on vegetable heavy risotto dishes. Perhaps some good ones with tomato too [emoji39]


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> That's not ok.



???


----------



## DamageInc

Just dry humor is all.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Just dry humor is all.



Ah, ok [emoji16]


----------



## Caleb Cox

More swine! Jerk seasoned tenderloins.


----------



## podzap

Livin' high on the hog!


----------



## lowercasebill

apparently i cannot make a round pizza when i am sober, either


----------



## DamageInc

All my pizzas look like that. Round pizzas are for posers and jabronis.


----------



## Gjackson98

Some briskets from the past weekend


----------



## larrybard

Caleb Cox said:


> More swine! Jerk seasoned tenderloins.


Curious: do you know what the internal temp was when you stopped cooking it?


----------



## Caleb Cox

larrybard said:


> Curious: do you know what the internal temp was when you stopped cooking it?



I pull off the grill at 155, let carryover take it rest of the way. I don't know precisely what it peaked at though.


----------



## Xenif

Hong Kong style breakfast


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Hong Kong style breakfast View attachment 60794



Whats the meat in there? Any type of condiments?


----------



## Xenif

erickso1 said:


> Whats the meat in there? Any type of condiments?


No Sir. Real Hong Kongers only need pepper spray and tear gas as condiments.


----------



## erickso1

Did a sous vide tri tip. Salt, pepper and a couple crushed garlic cloves. 7 hrs at 135. Ice bath and to the fridge til dinner. Used the released beef juice to cook the mushrooms. Made the kids little slider sandwiches. Man, beef comes out so tender when using sous vide.


----------



## erickso1

[double post]


----------



## ACHiPo

erickso1 said:


> Did a sous vide tri tip. Salt, pepper and a couple crushed garlic cloves. 7 hrs at 135. Ice bath and to the fridge til dinner. Used the released beef juice to cook the mushrooms. Made the kids little slider sandwiches. Man, beef comes out so tender when using sous vide.


Looks yummy! I like 135 for brisket, but I cook it for about 72 hours. One thing I don't like is how much it dries out when finished at 300 over smoke for a couple hours. How do you reheat the tri tip?


----------



## erickso1

ACHiPo said:


> How do you reheat the tri tip?



We actually didn't reheat it. It came out of the fridge cold and I tried to slice it as thin as possible. Toasted the slider buns, melted provolone, mushrooms (which were warm), tomato, avocado. I had a hard enough time keeping their little hands out of the cold cuts prior to plating.


----------



## Carl Kotte

It is grey outside, but hummus inside!


----------



## Xenif

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 60828
> 
> It is grey outside, but hummus inside!


Hummus is my kryptonite food, I can gain 5lbs a week eating nothing but hummus and veg ....


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> Hummus is my kryptonite food, I can gain 5lbs a week eating nothing but hummus and veg ....



Haha, I hear you. Delicious and dangerous! It’s supposed to be very healthy (maybe it is) but it’s a real gainomax in disguise.
It’s also beige, which means my son loves it. And he needs plenty of kryptonite.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s supposed to be very healthy (maybe it is) but it’s a real gainomax in disguise.


Well, fat and carbohydrates. The tahini is over half fat, and the chickpeas are ⅔ carbohydrates.

Despite that, it's actually not too bad. There isn't that much tahini in hummus, and the chickpeas contain a reasonable amount of protein (nearly 9%). Because the chickpeas are cooked (and are over one-half water after that), the caloric value is quite low, and hummus contains a decent amount of fibre. There are lots of snack foods that are tons worse…

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5188421/


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Let me pump the brakes on all this food awesomeness. 

Steel cut oatmeal with a touch of maple syrup. 

(Drops the mic!)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken dinner


----------



## tchan001

Happy Mid-Autumn Festival. Homemade mini mooncakes.


----------



## podzap

Had to do a second test run on the new tabletop gas grill. Pork tenderloins.

It even does pretty good in the wind when the lid is closed.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Mackerel


----------



## Ryndunk

Chili relleno


----------



## Xenif

Abalone fried rice in abalone sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Going to a potluck picnic. I’m bringing Ratatouille. Hope to get in some surf fishing while the lady talk about their feelings.


----------



## Gjackson98

Simple breakfast before heading to the beach


----------



## steelcity

Meatloaf the other night on the Rec Tec. Fantastic


----------



## steelcity

Today a small prime rib to try out along with some brats and mild Italian sausage to snack on beforehand.


----------



## TDS

We’ve been working on learning some basic chocolate work. They’re filled with banana and passion fruit purée ganache. Later this week we’re going to work on developing a good Earl Grey ganache and should be getting some Madagascar chocolate and vanilla beans to test as well.


----------



## Michi

More Semmeln (Bavarian style bread rolls):


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> More Semmeln


To my chagrin, I made these, beginning to end, without touching any knife at all, not even once. I guess that provides me with a firm reservation for an extended period in purgatory.

In my defence, once it was all done, I used a Wüsthof Super Slicer to cut them into halves. "Your honour, would you please consider the extenuating circumstances of this case, just this once?"


----------



## steelcity

steelcity said:


> Today a small prime rib to try out along with some brats and mild Italian sausage to snack on beforehand.



The results


----------



## lowercasebill

Sous vide butter poached salmon on grits with fresh corn kernals.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@lowercasebill Great minds think alike(ish?)!


----------



## lowercasebill

I will add peas to the leftovers tonight


----------



## atb

Lars said:


> I'm not trying to mimic DamageInc, but when he posted something similar I couldn't resist.
> Panko breaded chicken thigh with coleslaw in a brioche bun.
> View attachment 59528
> 
> Thanks, DamageInc..


lol that coleslaw looking like fettucine


----------



## atb

MrHiggins said:


> It's peach season. Peach upside down cake. Now to figure out what I'll do with the 5 remaining pounds my mom gave me...
> View attachment 59543


southern boy? my ma makes mango upside down.


----------



## MrHiggins

atb said:


> southern boy? my ma makes mango upside down.


I'm a New Mexican. I had to restrain myself not to put green chile in it!


----------



## atb

This one is beginning to go out of season so we are changing it up with similar components but for now:
• Financier (Almond + Browned butter cake)
• Sweet Crema (Mascarpone+Cream+Condensed Milk)
• Honey sponge crumble (Think inside of a crunchie bar but made w/honey)
• Cherry gel
•Roasted cherries (lemon, sugar, salt, 500 oven)
• with quenelle of Apricot Sorbet and micro green


----------



## erickso1

Made a batch of Masaman curry (for the first time. Had it before from some local Thai restaurants, but wanted to make some so the kids could try it.


----------



## lowercasebill

Oyakodon


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Lars

Tonkatsu


----------



## Xenif

Some random fish and stuff on rice


----------



## DamageInc

Had a bag of panko that was about to expire, so I pounded out some pork tenderloin to use it up.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## DamageInc

Making chicken stock. Saved up a few pounds of wing tips.


----------



## Gjackson98

Prepare some briskets with my munetoshi honyaki for smoking process


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Making chicken stock. Saved up a few pounds of wing tips.
> View attachment 61520



Only wing tips? Never tried that. Do they make for good stock?


----------



## DamageInc

I'm about to find out.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Interesting! The taste should be fine... but what about the other desirable properties? (I will follow this closely).


----------



## Kitchenchem

DamageInc said:


> Making chicken stock. Saved up a few pounds of wing tips.
> View attachment 61520


Almost as good as chicken feet.


----------



## lowercasebill

Kitchenchem said:


> Almost as good as chicken feet.


My friend owns a restaurant and they get 40 lbs at a time of wing tips and backs to make stock


----------



## Caleb Cox

Tips definitely make good stock, especially if you are after gelatin. Speaking of birds I'm having one for breakfast. Spatchcocked cornish game hen rubbed with cajun seasoning and powdered jalapeno, grilled over low heat.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> Tips definitely make good stock, especially if you are after gelatin. Speaking of birds I'm having one for breakfast. Spatchcocked cornish game hen rubbed with cajun seasoning and powdered jalapeno, grilled over low heat.View attachment 61529



I’m always after gelatin [emoji39][emoji41]


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m aways after gelatin [emoji39][emoji41]



Yea, I’ve made it with (full) wings many a time. Gelatin galore.


----------



## HRC_64

Carl Kotte said:


> Only wing tips? Never tried that. Do they make for good stock?


 
Tons of collagen if I understand correctly, 
curious to hear how it turns out !


----------



## Xenif

Yes wing tips make great stock. Especially if you are on a time crunch. A few pounds of wingtips, green onions, ginger, cooking wine, white pepper, slice of good dry ham, steam it for an 30-45 mins and you have instant "High Broth" that the chinese covet so much


----------



## sumofruit

Serious question: when making e.g. chicken stock, do you all try to use *organic* chicken and veggies? I'm not generally a stickler for organic-everything, but the thought of all those chemicals soaking into my stock over several hours isn't very appealing. :-(


----------



## DamageInc

No, don't care really. I go for "free-range" over "organic" any day.


----------



## sumofruit

DamageInc said:


> No, don't care really. I go for "free-range" over "organic" any day.



Same with vegetables -- meaning, fine to use non-organic in stock?


----------



## DamageInc

Vegetables are usually from my own garden, but I would have no problem using non-organic vegetables in a stock.


----------



## Gjackson98




----------



## Stx00lax

Picked some nice chanterelles. Threw it on some prime rib-eye with some bordelaise sauce. Doesn’t get more delicious


----------



## krx927

Stx00lax said:


> Picked some nice chanterelles. Threw it on some prime rib-eye with some bordelaise sauce. Doesn’t get more delicious
> View attachment 61549
> View attachment 61550
> View attachment 61551



That looks great. I will try same next weekend if a can source some chanterelles or cepes.


----------



## Lars

Over night brined pork chop, cooked sous vide and seared in butter, with stewed vegetables.


----------



## Raikiri

Serrano wrapped monkfish, butternut and habanero veloute with lemon pepper grilled courgettes.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## OnionSlicer

This turned out to be the absolute worst thread to check out on an empty stomach; I should've known better.


----------



## Stx00lax

Got some more chanterelles! Made some green curry with braised pork, eggplant and of course more chanterelles. Tis the season.


----------



## Xenif

Oxtail Ragu Cavatelli


----------



## Michi

I haven't made oxtail soup in ages. Getting a bit too warm for it now, need to wait until winter


----------



## lowercasebill

Caleb Cox said:


> Okay thanks for the heads up!





found at asian market today.
Sunsetgrown.com maybe you can track some down


----------



## Caleb Cox

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 61779
> found at asian market today.
> Sunsetgrown.com maybe you can track some down



Awesome, thanks! Now find me fresh yuzu and wasabi root that isn't priced like drugs, haha!


----------



## lowercasebill

Caleb Cox said:


> Awesome, thanks! Now find me fresh yuzu and wasabi root that isn't priced like drugs, haha!


I can get bottled yuzu


last time i bought fresh wasabi it was $100/lb at mitsuwa just across the river from NYC. there was a place in the Pacific NW growing wasabi in greenhouses. I got some plants but summer is too hot and winter too cold


----------



## parbaked

There are a couple of guys growing wasabi in the Bay Area. It's also $100/lb, but you get free shipping!
https://half-moon-bay-wasabi.myshopify.com


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks 
Also
https://www.thewasabistore.com/


----------



## OnionSlicer

Slow cooked brisket, carved up and put back into the braising liquid.


----------



## Chips

Getting down to the Half Moon Bay/Santa Cruz area to hit one of these wasabi spots has been on my radar for a few years. When I read up on it a few years ago, it seemed like the farms don't like to advertise their exact location, due to concerns of theft, since real wasabi is so expensive. But I figured it would be at a few local farmstands/markets with enough hunting.

I hate all forms of seafood, but I'd still like to try it.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I hate all forms of seafood, but I'd still like to try it.


Wasabi is a vegetable, not seafood, I would think?


----------



## lowercasebill

Wasabi is a standard accompaniment to soba noodles. Put a little on your chopsticks before you pick up the noodles


----------



## DitmasPork

Oxtail soup.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Oxtail soup.


You just had to, didn't you? 

Actually, mine looks quite different. Opaque, thickish soup, more like the base of a goulash, prepared with tomato paste (among lots of other things).

I wasn't even aware that there is a clear version. I'm guessing that it is a bit like Vietnamese Phở?


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> You just had to, didn't you?
> 
> Actually, mine looks quite different. Opaque, thickish soup, more like the base of a goulash, prepared with tomato paste (among lots of other things).
> 
> I wasn't even aware that there is a clear version. I'm guessing that it is a bit like Vietnamese Phở?



Inspired by Hawaiian oxtail soup, with a nod to pho. Skimmed often, stock strained to remove particles.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Gjackson98

Steamed crabs


----------



## podzap

Harvest Salsa. After this, I still have about *35 lbs* of chilis to use.


----------



## panda

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 61950
> View attachment 61951
> 
> Steamed crabs


ufff i would tear into that!!


----------



## riba

Guanciale to be, for kick-ass carbonara in 3 weeks (after a cold smoke)


----------



## Gjackson98

panda said:


> ufff i would tear into that!!



Good for the season !


----------



## Lars

Leek and pea fried rice..




..is way more tasty than it looks..


----------



## Xenif

Mandarin Orange Sweet and Sour Fish 







When inlaws show up with mysterious fish ...


----------



## gstriftos




----------



## Caleb Cox

Salted dulce de leche brownies, fantastic recipe on serious eats.


----------



## Raikiri

DitmasPork said:


> Oxtail soup.




Lots of good stuff on this page but this particularly looks great.

I did stirfry pork belly today:


----------



## DitmasPork

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 61950
> View attachment 61951
> 
> Steamed crabs


Fave food group.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Trying to cut back on carbs. Took the rice out of kimchee fried rice. I chopped up cauliflower instead. Really good. Pretty close representation.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Wow. I scrolled back. You all are on fire! Wow @Xenif


----------



## Gjackson98

Chinese sweet rice wine, recipe from my hometown （孝感米酒）


----------



## boomchakabowwow

More lower carb stuff. 

Tuscany beans and shrimp.


----------



## Gjackson98

Smoked pork butt tacos


----------



## Lars

My friday night snack - crusty bread with smoked salmon.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried shrimp Friday!


----------



## Petr

Ham, boiled-smoked, salami .


----------



## Petr

[ATTACH = полный] 62191 [/ ATTACH]


----------



## Petr

Салями

[ATTACH = полный] 62192 [/ ATTACH]


----------



## Petr

Ветчина варено-копченая.


----------



## Gjackson98

Weekend breakfast


----------



## lowercasebill

hickory smoked on mini BGE


----------



## Lars

I made risotto again.


----------



## Migraine

That looks delicious.


----------



## Stx00lax

Proper consistency. That looks good


----------



## Caleb Cox

Beef. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Autumn is my jam. 

Braised short ribs over pumpkin mash.


----------



## Gjackson98

Lars said:


> I made risotto again.
> View attachment 62260


That look amazing. Just what I need right now!!


----------



## krx927

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 62286
> View attachment 62287
> 
> Beef. It's what's for dinner.



Sous vide?


----------



## krx927

Finally managed to get hold of some Cèpes and Girolles


----------



## Caleb Cox

krx927 said:


> Sous vide?


Just grilled with great vengeance and furious anger for two minutes each on four sides, then wrapped and rested for twenty minutes. Coated pretty heavily with cajun seasoning, then lubed with zesty italian dressing right before cooking.


----------



## Gjackson98

Smoked pork ribs


----------



## ptolemy

Quick pork (blasphemy) shawarma marinade over a bed of mixed rice (brown, wild, etc)... It came out very well. Spicy and tangy.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Pork and potato stew, eastern european comfort food.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Veal meatballs, San Marzano tomatoes, and Martelli Spaghettini.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pike perch:


----------



## MrHiggins

I don't typically bake, but I had a rare free day yesterday so decided to tackle Bruno Albouze's pain aux raisins. It's a bit of work, and I'm sure I messed some steps up, but my God they look and smell good after baking them this morning! Now to wait until they cool off...

PS, if you hadn't seen Bruno Albouze on YouTube, it's worth your time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

MrHiggins said:


> I don't typically bake, but I had a rare free day yesterday so decided to tackle Bruno Albouze's pain aux raisins. It's a bit of work, and I'm sure I messed some steps up, but my God they look and smell good after baking them this morning! Now to wait until they cool off...
> 
> PS, if you hadn't seen Bruno Albouze on YouTube, it's worth your time. View attachment 62683


Damn. I’d be nursing burnt fingers and lips right now. That cooling period would have been too much.


----------



## Lars

Coq au vin.


----------



## DamageInc

Roasted ratatouille and butter-poached cod.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## krx927

A big batch of Cassoulet.

Next to the casserole is not a table spoon, but serving spoon


----------



## ACHiPo

Lars said:


> Coq au vin.
> View attachment 62687


What kind of bird do you use for Coq au vin? Rooster is difficult to find in the US, and capon is crazy expensive. I've seen stewing hens in an Asian grocery here that I've thought about trying but haven't yet.


----------



## Lars

I just used free range chicken from the local supermarket.


----------



## lowercasebill

Stewing chickens at my asian markets are called old chickens. They take 4 to 6 hrs to simmer. 1 hr in pressure cooker. I use them for stock and toss the meat. By the time they break down the meat is not good for eating in soup.


----------



## Lars

I raided the pantry and made soup.


----------



## bahamaroot

Weather was beautiful yesterday, time to through a bird on the rotisserie.


----------



## Jerreemon

I cooked a porchetta the other night (didn't use a loin, just the belly)! This could be the king of all roasts for me. Was pretty spot on! Maybe could've done with 20-30 more mins @ 180 degrees. 

Seasoning for the meat side of the belly: sage, thyme, 4 garlic cloves, chilli flakes, fennel seeds, lemon zest and some salt. Put this in a mortar and pestle and made it into a bit of a paste with some olive oil.


----------



## jimmy_d

Nothing fancy, but made a hash out of some leftover ribeye from the other night. When I was a kid, it didn't matter what the meat was - If there were leftovers, it was going into a hash! Never wasted anything. Just potato, onion and steak cooked in butter with salt and pepper. Not too bad and it let's me do a lot of chopping!


----------



## riba

riba said:


> Guanciale to be, for kick-ass carbonara in 3 weeks (after a cold smoke)




Finally ready


----------



## lowercasebill

Details please!
Cure? Where is it hanging? Temperature? How do you keep insects off. 
I do bacon but it cures in the fridge.
Thanks


----------



## orangehero

bahamaroot said:


> Weather was beautiful yesterday, time to through a bird on the rotisserie.
> 
> View attachment 62770



That's a beautiful chx 

Any prep details? Wet brined? Blanched the skin?


----------



## Lars

First time making stuffed pasta.
Filling is onion, garlic, mushrooms, ricotta and parmagiano.
Sauce is garlic, cream and parmagiano.


----------



## podzap

No political correctness skills here: frying ****ing pork chops in oil!


----------



## Lars

Rebellion on a plate!


----------



## Caleb Cox

No worries, plenty of swine in this thread!


----------



## riba

lowercasebill said:


> Details please!
> Cure? Where is it hanging? Temperature? How do you keep insects off.
> I do bacon but it cures in the fridge.
> Thanks



I first dry cured (curing salt and typical pancetta spicing) in the fridge for 1.5 weeks, then hung it for almost three weeks in my garage. It's 7 - 15 C at the moment. But pork jowl is forgiving, made it once even close to 20C. The garage is unheated perhaps it is in the 15-18C range. (If you're interested I can stuff a thermapen in some liquid in the garage  ).
I used to wrap it in cheese cloth, but I get much better results unwrapped (less/no funghi). Insects are no problem here, perhaps they get scared by all the pepper 
Finally I cold smoked it overnight on beech.
In case you'd like more details....

We also eat it uncooked, sliced as thin as possible (like lardo/salo)


----------



## steelcity

Nothing fancy but some good comfort food last night. Breaded pork chops and mashed taters.


----------



## bahamaroot

orangehero said:


> That's a beautiful chx
> 
> Any prep details? Wet brined? Blanched the skin?


Nothing real fancy here. No brine, I just put a homemade rub on and under the skin. Four pats of butter under the skin too(around 2 tablespoons). Put it on a 400* grill and let it spin for an hour. Turned out nice and juicy.


----------



## podzap

Lars said:


> I raided the pantry and made soup.
> View attachment 62736



Wow. Now, I'm envious.


----------



## lowercasebill

riba said:


> I first dry cured (curing salt and typical pancetta spicing) in the fridge for 1.5 weeks, then hung it for almost three weeks in my garage. It's 7 - 15 C at the moment. But pork jowl is forgiving, made it once even close to 20C. The garage is unheated perhaps it is in the 15-18C range. (If you're interested I can stuff a thermapen in some liquid in the garage  ).
> I used to wrap it in cheese cloth, but I get much better results unwrapped (less/no funghi). Insects are no problem here, perhaps they get scared by all the pepper
> Finally I cold smoked it overnight on beech.
> In case you'd like more details....
> 
> We also eat it uncooked, sliced as thin as possible (like lardo/salo)


Thanks and you are right about the pepper. I researched prosciutto a while back and the cut end of the gets coated with lard and lots of pepper


----------



## podzap

Might be time for some pan-fried duck breasts this evening.


----------



## spyken

this is not a good page to come to when you're on a diet  yummy yummy yum.


----------



## spyken

Jerreemon said:


> View attachment 62828
> View attachment 62829
> 
> 
> I cooked a porchetta the other night (didn't use a loin, just the belly)! This could be the king of all roasts for me. Was pretty spot on! Maybe could've done with 20-30 more mins @ 180 degrees.
> 
> Seasoning for the meat side of the belly: sage, thyme, 4 garlic cloves, chilli flakes, fennel seeds, lemon zest and some salt. Put this in a mortar and pestle and made it into a bit of a paste with some olive oil.



do you dry the belly overnight before roasting to get the crackling super crispy?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wow guys, you’re killing it. Here’s a top list of 5 KKF members I would like to cook me dinner (no disrespect to the rest of you, some just deserve the honour due to frequent posting). In no particular order:
@Xenif @lowercasebill @Lars @boomchakabowwow @riba ! Thanks guys for sharing!


----------



## lowercasebill

Thank you i am flattered to be in that list.


----------



## CEH1

Spicy shakshuka


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> Thank you i am flattered to be in that list.


I’m honored to be uttered with the same breath as the others. Dude. Honored.


----------



## riba

Wow, that's a surprise. Cheers mate!


----------



## Lars

Thanks for the compliment, Carl. We should do a forum potluck..


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Carl. We should do a forum potluck..


That would be super cool! I have a hard time seeing it happen, but dreams are nice too. And so is this dancing chicken I’ve grown very fond of.


----------



## Michi

Not quite sure what this should be called. It's sort of like chilli con carne, but with pork instead of beef. Inspired by Chef John. Turned out nice and tasty, definitely worth making a second time.


----------



## Lars

Speaking of Chef John, here is a batch of his refried beans I just made.
The plan is to attempt some kind of burrito shaped object later today..


----------



## Xenif

Thanks @Carl Kotte ! Here are some gyoza pictures to drool over!


----------



## TDS

Shrimp scampi with a roasted garlic/parsley butter and lemon salt


----------



## AT5760

Chicken “tikka masala.” Air quotes because it was more of a pantry cleaning recipe than anything close to authentic. Turned out well.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Not quite sure what this should be called. It's sort of like chilli con carne, but with pork instead of beef. Inspired by Chef John. Turned out nice and tasty, definitely worth making a second time.
> 
> View attachment 63016


Chili Colorado?


----------



## steelcity

Smoke turkey breast trial run. Brined overnight and 2.5 hours on the smoker for this small breast. It passed!


----------



## spyken

keep em coming, if only I knew of a mobile app to host pictures now that photobucket is obsolete.


----------



## Jerreemon

Monday dinner! Pork & chive omelette, squid with Thai basil, kang kong fried w garlic.


----------



## DamageInc

Smash burgers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Smash burgers.View attachment 63091



What’s that? (Smash burger is not a good answer!)


----------



## DamageInc

Carl Kotte said:


> What’s that? (Smash burger is not a good answer!)


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


>




Hedonistic stuff! Thanks!


----------



## ian

To me, there’s nothing better than this. Potatoes, folded over sautéed onions and radishes, next to poached eggs and ketchup with homemade fermented hot sauce. I could live on breakfast potatoes forever.


----------



## Dc2123

DamageInc said:


> Smash burgers.View attachment 63091



wowza, take me there.


----------



## DamageInc

Scallops with dinosaur kale and asparagus.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

Stew and mash


----------



## lowercasebill

the pig is a noble animal for it turns vegetables into bacon


----------



## krx927

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 63236
> the pig is a noble animal for it turns vegetables into bacon



Like the quote! And bacon.


----------



## Xenif

Hand minced berkshire pork meatballs, served with spagetti, grapes, strawberries macerated in my own strawberry jam


----------



## lowercasebill

bento! 
Local source for Berkshire dried up it all goes to Japan as kurobuta


----------



## TDS

Butter poached Maine lobster with orzo cooked in a sauce made from reduced lobster stock, heavy cream, mascarpone and parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## ian

TDS said:


> Butter poached Maine lobster with orzo cooked in a sauce made from reduced lobster stock, heavy cream, mascarpone and parmigiano reggiano. View attachment 63341
> View attachment 63342



I just got two heart attacks: one from the beauty of the dish, and a contact heart attack from the richness of the dish.


----------



## TDS

Oh yea. Super rich dish. Poached two lobsters in 1lb of butter. The lobster stock was originally 5qts, reduced down to 1 cup (yes, you read that correctly), added two cups of heavy cream and reduced that mixture to about 1.25 cups... then I added the mascarpone and parmigiano reggiano


----------



## steelcity

Prime Tri-tip smoked for 1.5hrs while my first attempt at bacon was smoking. Finished on the Weber.
I'll try up the bacon in the morning to get my verdict.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

Trout. Looked better before the trout was plated though:


----------



## Lars

Carl, that trout looks delicious..! Would swab you a piece of my Cottage Pie any day!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Carl, that trout looks delicious..! Would swab you a piece of my Cottage Pie any day!
> View attachment 63461



Mmmm, cottage pie! Do you think we can arrange something via übereats? [emoji848][emoji12]


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Mmmm, cottage pie! Do you think we can arrange something via übereats? [emoji848][emoji12]



Had to google ubereats, now I feel old! They say they can deliver in 15 minutes, so no problem. I put the leftovers in the freezer though, so you will have to reheat!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Had to google ubereats, now I feel old! They say they can deliver in 15 minutes, so no problem. I put the leftovers in the freezer though, so you will have to reheat!



Haha! [emoji1303]


----------



## krx927

Creamy risotto with cèpes








Turkey escalope with cèpes sauce


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sunday breakfast ... crisp bacon, pork sausages, cherry tomatoes, potato patties (I was too lazy to do pan fries), and three perfect SSU eggs. I LOVE Sunday mornings.


----------



## riba

Finally temperatures are dropping





Ugly but ...


----------



## Xenif

Popped a vintage '18 jar of strawberry jam so Im going nuts with strawberry crepes and strawberry icecream


----------



## Caleb Cox

Cherry smoked pork shoulder, red slaw, mac and cheese.


----------



## CEH1

Shrimp and grits.


----------



## ian

CEH1 said:


> Shrimp and grits. View attachment 63598



One of my wife’s favorite things to eat. Usually make it with a concentrated tomato broth and some chili oil on top. I’m salivating looking at this.


----------



## Michi

Chef John's dirty rice.

This turned out amazingly nice. Packed with flavour, and great texture. I have no doubt that this also would work brilliantly with fish and shrimp instead of pork and sausage.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## gstriftos




----------



## Gjackson98

Braised beef noodle soup


----------



## Stx00lax

Ramen prep


----------



## Michi

Stx00lax said:


> Ramen prep


You're a brave man, congratulations!


----------



## Jerreemon

kimchi fried rice feat the magical meat: spam.


----------



## Stx00lax

Michi said:


> You're a brave man, congratulations!


It’s really not anymore difficult than making fresh pasta. Just flour and water. And alkaline!


----------



## Lars

Schnitzel and cold potato salad.


----------



## DamageInc

Red pepper chicken


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Red pepper chicken


It's definitely red!


----------



## Michi

Spicy-sweet pork spare ribs with left-over dirty rice and witlof salad.


----------



## Xenif

Breakfast of cultural confusion with halloween colours


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Breakfast of cultural confusion with halloween colours


Purty!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Michi

^ Chicken Parmigiana?


----------



## Lars

Just a chicken thigh braised in a simple tomato sauce. No dairy.


----------



## Michi

Chinese pork fried rice.


----------



## minibatataman

riba said:


> Finally temperatures are dropping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly but ...


 Lekker


----------



## minibatataman

First time ever making my own cute meat. Duck procuitto I'm experimenting with at work, turned out pretty nice.


----------



## TDS

Korean BBQ at home


----------



## riba

minibatataman said:


> View attachment 63856
> 
> 
> First time ever making my own cute meat. Duck procuitto I'm experimenting with at work, turned out pretty nice.


that looks nice!


----------



## Michi

minibatataman said:


> First time ever making my own cute meat. Duck procuitto I'm experimenting with at work, turned out pretty nice.


Looking good! 

As it happens, I just put two duck breasts into a salt/sugar/spice cure a little under two hours ago. And there are four duck legs currently in the sous vide for duck leg confit. And the remaining two duck breasts will become dinner tomorrow night


----------



## minibatataman

Thanks guys, I'm surprised it worked haha


----------



## TDS

minibatataman said:


> View attachment 63856
> 
> 
> First time ever making my own cute meat. Duck procuitto I'm experimenting with at work, turned out pretty nice.




Looks amazing


----------



## Carl Kotte

Another duck man here


----------



## Lars

Duck man checking in..


----------



## DamageInc

I had duck too but I didn't take a photo. Confit duck leg spring rolls.


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Looking good!
> 
> As it happens, I just put two duck breasts into a salt/sugar/spice cure a little under two hours ago. And there are four duck legs currently in the sous vide for duck leg confit. And the remaining two duck breasts will become dinner tomorrow night


Do a little hunting, Michi, or just shopping?


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> Do a little hunting, Michi, or just shopping?


Naw, just shopping and eating


----------



## Michi

Stx00lax said:


> It’s really not anymore difficult than making fresh pasta. Just flour and water. And alkaline!


I’ve never tried to do this. Do you have tips and/or recipe to share?


----------



## M1k3

I'm curious also.


----------



## Michi

Truffled duck breast with truffled red wine jus, plus potatoes and carrots baked in truffled duck fat, and a side salad with truffled balsamic vinegar and truffled olive oil, finished with truffled salt. I think there was a theme here… 




This is one of the best-tasting five or so dishes I made in the last ten years. This was one of those rare moments where things came together "just so" to create perfection. Flavours, textures, aroma; everything just right.

In my opinion, what makes great chefs isn't so much the ability to create a perfect dish, but to do it _repeatably_, session after a session, despite variations in season, quality of produce, timing constraints, and so on.

If I cook that same dish next week, the result might be "meh", "OK", or (rarely) "great".

That's why I'm not a chef.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pasta pezzzzzto


----------



## CiderBear

I hope this counts! (do I need a longer knife? Hmmmm)


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> I’ve never tried to do this. Do you have tips and/or recipe to share?





M1k3 said:


> I'm curious also.



I make ramen noodles with some frequency. As @Stx00lax, says, it's not any harder than italian pasta. I think I originally got my recipe from Lucky Peach.... can't find a link now, but for 3 bowls of ramen you can use:

2 cups white flour (I usually use bread flour, but tipo 00 or even AP would probably work alright too.)
2/3 cups water
around 1 tsp of something alkaline (might want to use less, even, but try it out)

I usually use a combination of sodium carbonate and potassium carbonate for the alkaline ingredient. Sodium carbonate you can make by putting baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) in the oven at 250-300 F for an hour or so. Potassium carbonate I bought on amazon, fulfilled from a marijuana supply store. I think they use it in growing? I prefer the taste using both potassium carbonate and sodium carbonate, but just sodium carbonate is fine too.

Anyway, to make the noodles, just dissolve the alkaline stuff in the water, knead it with the flour till smooth, let it rest a while (couple hours is good imo), then run it through a pasta machine a couple times, then cut as desired, either with the machine or by hand, then boil for a minute or two in salted water, then rinse in warm water, then add to ramen broth. I usually dust the sheets liberally with corn starch before cutting to prevent sticking. This also prevents the water from boiling over when you add the noodles... for some reason before I started doing that the alkaline ingredient made a ton of foam that would boil over all the time. My favorite way to cut them is to roll them sort of medium thick (level 3 on most pasta machines?), and then cut them by hand with a knife so that they have a more or less square cross section. (To do this, make sure they're dusted with cornstarch, fold each sheet over itself a few times, then cut.)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

CiderBear said:


> I hope this counts! (do I need a longer knife? Hmmmm)



It counts, I recommend a 480mm castella (cake) knife (the ruler is 152mm or 6” for perspective)


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> but for 3 bowls of ramen you can use:


Thanks for the very detailed instructions, I much appreciate it! Added to my “must try” list


----------



## Stx00lax

Michi said:


> Thanks for the very detailed instructions, I much appreciate it! Added to my “must try” list


ians lucky peach recommendation is a legit recipe. To make it a bit simpler, forget about potassium carbonate and just use the baked baking soda as your only alkaline ingredient. To make this, simply bake baking soda on a sheet tray for one hour at 250 degrees and that’s it. Don’t touch it with your skin, it burns. Here’s a link to the lucky peach recipe, I’ve used it and it makes great noodles. https://craftlog.com/us/cooking/homemade-ramen-noodles-from-scratch-35bbM
I recommend like ian to roll them out on a pasta roller to a #3 thickness and then cut by hand or used the spaghetti cutter attachment on a kitchen aid. I dust with AP and have no problems. They will boil up high in that pot however. To prevent a boil over, I like a pretty tall Bain Marie with the standard noodle dunker.


----------



## TDS

Michi said:


> This is one of the best-tasting five or so dishes I made in the last ten years. This was one of those rare moments where things came together "just so" to create perfection. Flavours, textures, aroma; everything just right.
> 
> In my opinion, what makes great chefs isn't so much the ability to create a perfect dish, but to do it _repeatably_, session after a session, despite variations in season, quality of produce, timing constraints, and so on.
> 
> If I cook that same dish next week, the result might be "meh", "OK", or (rarely) "great".
> 
> That's why I'm not a chef.



I feel the same way. The best dish I ever made was a Thomas Keller air cooled, brined, air dried roasted chicken. I’ve been doing roasted chicken of all types for 20 years, but this one was just special. The only flavors other than the brine was salt. I thought I understood what simple deliciousness was until I had this chicken. The flavor, texture, all the simple little things were just perfect. I’ve tried remaking this on 4 other occasions and though family and friends think it’s the best chicken they’ve had and will request it, they haven’t experience anything near how the first one came out. I was previously a lab scientist and take very good notes on recipes I’m working on, but this still evades me. Not giving up. I’m chasing that chicken fix lol


----------



## Lars

There is almost always something that could have been better when I cook.
Still, I just love to cook and have no delusions about being anything other than an eager home cook.

For example, this confit duck leg could have spend another five minutes in the oven to crisp up, but then my veg would have gone cold.


----------



## Gjackson98

Hometown special pork ribs lotus root soup


----------



## TDS

Lars said:


> There is almost always something that could have been better when I cook.
> Still, I just love to cook and have no delusions about being anything other than an eager home cook.



I get that, but man... in my circumstance, when I somehow made something that completely changed what I thought was possible with food and can't even get 90% close again, it's rough because I may only get 1-2 of these in my life that I can potentially make at home. It's a bummer, but it's not demotivating, it's actually the opposite. Perhaps only those in a forum like this can understand what I mean by a life changing dish, or recipe. This was certainly mine.


----------



## Caleb Cox

A lobster-based hot and sour soup.


----------



## DamageInc

Lamb.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Lamb.


Looks like oven roasted rather than sous vide?


----------



## DamageInc

Both. Sous vide and then browned in the oven.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Both. Sous vide and then browned in the oven.


Nice! And bloody perfect, too!


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks. The inside was nice and tender but I wanted more browning on the outside so I think next time I will try grilling them whole or maybe cutting them up and pan searing.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Thanks. The inside was nice and tender but I wanted more browning on the outside so I think next time I will try grilling them whole or maybe cutting them up and pan searing.


Have you tried a blow torch? I use one of these, with MAP gas.

https://www.amazon.com/BernzOmatic-361472-BZ4500HS-Shrink-Torch/dp/B00834RCLU

It really works well. The flame is much wider than that of the TS8000, which works well for searing. Nowhere near the risk of having a hot spot where protein instantly turns in to charcoal.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried herring with broccoli, brussel sprouts, potatoes and parsley sauce.


----------



## DamageInc

Steak au poivre.


----------



## bahamaroot

@Lars you're just killing it dude!


----------



## Lars

bahamaroot said:


> @Lars you're just killing it dude!


Thank you!


----------



## krx927

Michi said:


> Truffled duck breast with truffled red wine jus, plus potatoes and carrots baked in truffled duck fat, and a side salad with truffled balsamic vinegar and truffled olive oil, finished with truffled salt. I think there was a theme here…
> View attachment 63919
> 
> This is one of the best-tasting five or so dishes I made in the last ten years. This was one of those rare moments where things came together "just so" to create perfection. Flavours, textures, aroma; everything just right.
> 
> In my opinion, what makes great chefs isn't so much the ability to create a perfect dish, but to do it _repeatably_, session after a session, despite variations in season, quality of produce, timing constraints, and so on.
> 
> If I cook that same dish next week, the result might be "meh", "OK", or (rarely) "great".
> 
> That's why I'm not a chef.



Sounds & looks nice but what do you exactly mean by truffled?


----------



## Xenif

Korean style Galbi Bento, tamgoyaki, buttered corn and mushrooms, grapes that strangely taste like lychee


----------



## Ryndunk

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> Korean style Galbi Bento, tamgoyaki, buttered corn and mushrooms, grapes that strangely taste like lycheeView attachment 64258



I bought some green "Cotton Candy Grapes" last week for the first time. They tasted as advertised. Weird, but reasonably good.


----------



## Xenif

Kalbi rice bowl


----------



## Carl Kotte

Beige risotto


----------



## The Edge

Here's a couple from the last few days. 

First is Chicken with cumin, coriander, and sumac pared with a roasted butternut squash, purple cauliflower, pine nut and herb salad with croutons made from olive bread.





Next is Chicken Ballentine (stuffing is spinach, mushroom, garlic, and butter) served over cheesy grits, with a red bell pepper cream sauce.





Finally, marinated Flank Steak (fish sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar, rice wine vinegar, ginger, and garlic) served with a roasted butternut squash, cashew, and red bell pepper salad with an Apricot Sesame vinaigrette.


----------



## Xenif

Tonkatsu bento - Tonkatsu, mac cheese seashells, corn with mayo and katsuobushi, fuji apples


----------



## TDS

The Edge said:


> Here's a couple from the last few days.
> 
> First is Chicken with cumin, coriander, and sumac pared with a roasted butternut squash, purple cauliflower, pine nut and herb salad with croutons made from olive bread.
> View attachment 64323
> 
> 
> Next is Chicken Ballentine (stuffing is spinach, mushroom, garlic, and butter) served over cheesy grits, with a red bell pepper cream sauce.
> View attachment 64324
> 
> 
> Finally, marinated Flank Steak (fish sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar, rice wine vinegar, ginger, and garlic) served with a roasted butternut squash, cashew, and red bell pepper salad with an Apricot Sesame vinaigrette.
> View attachment 64325




This is inspiring me to get better at plating. Beautiful dishes


----------



## The Edge

TDS said:


> This is inspiring me to get better at plating. Beautiful dishes



Thanks! I've been practicing for a number of years. First thing I learned is, "use white plates," they are basically the canvass, and let your food pop.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wings of the buffalo


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish of the lake


----------



## lowercasebill

Not beige


----------



## ian

lowercasebill said:


> Not beige
> View attachment 64414



I can't tell. Is that supposed to be a face?


----------



## lowercasebill

That was funny. Never thought of that. Shrimp salmon grits creamed spinach. Will make a face tomorrow with leftovers


----------



## bahamaroot

Carl Kotte said:


> Fish of the lake
> View attachment 64391


What fish of what lake?


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Not beige


 enough [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

bahamaroot said:


> What fish of what lake?



Perch! It was great!


----------



## Dc2123

A nice fall meal. Pork chop, kale, sweet potato, and a cider chicken sauce


----------



## Lars

I made coq au vin again.


----------



## Xenif

Okanomiyaki (squid and pork) and Spam (product of Denmark) cooked to perfection, powering the fight for freedom and democracy, one slice at a time


----------



## lowercasebill

ian said:


> I can't tell. Is that supposed to be a face?


----------



## Michi

Beef roulade.


----------



## podzap

French onion soup, now that the huge sweet onions finally arrived to the stores. I used 2.5 litres of beef stock after the onions finished caramelising. Topped them off with day-old baguette slices, grated gruyere and also grated parmesan. A few minutes in the oven with the heat coming from top down and they are ready!


----------



## krx927

podzap said:


> French onion soup, now that the huge sweet onions finally arrived to the stores. I used 2.5 litres of beef stock after the onions finished caramelising. Topped them off with day-old baguette slices, grated gruyere and also grated parmesan. A few minutes in the oven with the heat coming from top down and they are ready!
> 
> 
> View attachment 64504
> View attachment 64505
> View attachment 64506
> View attachment 64507
> View attachment 64508




I did the same - except I did not use parmesan, just gruyere. And I did not bake individual portions, I did the whole pot.


----------



## krx927

Some Shepard's pie


----------



## Brandon Wicks

Did a little dinner at my pals winery. It was a team up with my wife who is also a chef. We did Japanese/Persian fusion. Super fun night!











Geoduck, buddha’s hand, sumac, olive oil, endive


Rabbit rillette, pickled onion, zaatar labneh, sesame cracker

J. Lassalle Preferance Champagne, NV

~


Dinner:

Miso Hummus with matsutake/chanterelle brown butter

W.T. Vintners ‘Stoney Vine’ Rose, Walla Walla Valley 2013


Natto falafel, tarrator, ruby streak mustard greens

~

Ankimo, chunky shamandar with silken tofu, scallions

W.T. Vintners ‘Seven Springs’ Pinot Noir, Eola-Amity Hills 2016

~

Sockeye salmon kibbeh nayeh with sockeye ikura, shiso, sweet onion, kaiware


Seared Vancouver island herring hakozushi, dill, mint, parsley, barberry, fried bones

W.T. Vintners ‘Boushey’ Grenache, Yakima Valley 2016

~

Skipjack manoushe, house smoked katsuobushi, eggplant, spicy red miso, labneh

W.T. Vintners ‘Boushey’ Rhone Blend, Yakima Valley 2015

~

Tuk Muk Farms roasted pork belly, koshihikari rice, Persian Furikake, daikon bi zeit 

W.T. Vintners ‘les Collines’ Syrah, Walla Walla Valley 2015 & 20__

~

Orange blossom fried mochi, red bean, tahini caramel

Kamoizumi Red Maple 2-Year Namagenshu Sake

Tamagawa ‘Time Machine’ Heirloom Amber Sake


----------



## Gjackson98

Cheese chicken katsu


----------



## Caleb Cox

Gjackson98 said:


> Cheese chicken katsu
> View attachment 64548
> View attachment 64550
> View attachment 64551


Has someone been watching Midnight Diner: Tokyo Stories?


----------



## parbaked

When I worked in Tokyo used to lunch at Kimukatsu all the time. They made tonkatsu from stacked layers of thin sliced pork with all kinds of fillings...cheese was the best! 
http://www.kimukatsu.com


----------



## Xenif

Caleb Cox said:


> Has someone been watching Midnight Diner: Tokyo Stories?


It will make you cook Butajiru


----------



## Gjackson98

Caleb Cox said:


> Has someone been watching Midnight Diner: Tokyo Stories?



Haha you got me!


----------



## TDS

I realized I love Vietnamese food, but have never really cooked it. I’m borrowing a basic, Viet comfort food book so my kitchen and tastebuds are going on a trip to Vietnam lol. This is “Bo Luc Lac” (shaking beef) and lemongrass beef stew with some Thai basil.


----------



## TDS

Gjackson98 said:


> Haha you got me!



Saw this recommended on Netflix, how is it?


----------



## Gjackson98

TDS said:


> Saw this recommended on Netflix, how is it?


It's probably the only show that my wife and I can sit down and watch together. Good for mealtime TV watching


----------



## Kristoffer

This went in the oven the other day.


----------



## ACHiPo

parbaked said:


> When I worked in Tokyo used to lunch at Kimukatsu all the time. They made tonkatsu from stacked layers of thin sliced pork with all kinds of fillings...cheese was the best!
> http://www.kimukatsu.com


Ok so NOW I'm hungry!


----------



## OnionSlicer

Thanksgiving prelude.


----------



## ACHiPo

OnionSlicer said:


> Thanksgiving prelude.


Nice. What's the stuffing?


----------



## OnionSlicer

ACHiPo said:


> Nice. What's the stuffing?



Dried apricots, toasted pine nuts, feta cheese, olive oil, and a bunch of fresh herbs; everything chopped up and mixed.


----------



## Uncle Mike

OnionSlicer said:


> Thanksgiving prelude.


What other meats are in there? How do you keep the outside from overcooking while the inside gets up to temp?


----------



## OnionSlicer

Uncle Mike said:


> What other meats are in there? How do you keep the outside from overcooking while the inside gets up to temp?



There are no other meats there, the dark meat on the bottom is the thighs. I just roast it in the oven at 375F the whole way, if someone knows a better way that keeps the inner/outer temps even I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ian

There’s always sous vide. I do that sometimes in similar situations, then briefly sear for color. Or you can do it really low in the oven, e.g. 250 or something for a few hours, followed if necessary by a quick broil, sear or super hot roast. But it looks great, so why bother!


----------



## Bert2368

Bambi's mother died recently. Here are her back straps, being prepped for a quick saute in butter & olive oil. Also a new slicey toy...





















This is the biggest white tail doe I've ever whacked. She gave just about exactly 30 lb. of boneless steaks + tenderloins and another 20 lb. of boneless trim meat for saussage, + another 6.5 lb. of (bone in) neck roasts. Big, fat deer.

I am going to start another thread about organ meats from wild game in her honor.


----------



## Michi

Homemade beef jerky.


----------



## jimmy_d

Made some cashew beef that turned out pretty good!


----------



## podzap

Entrecote (ribeye) and lobster plus a few martinis.


----------



## Michi

I like it! Probably because of the martinis…


----------



## Michi

Chicken heart and gizzard ragout.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Chicken heart and gizzard ragout.
> View attachment 64871
> 
> 
> View attachment 64872


I dig this


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> I like it! Probably because of the martinis…



A martini is always a great way to start an evening! We followed on with a bottle of Trimbach Riesling and half a bottle of Masi Campofiorin. You know because the dilemna of having surf and turf: red or white. Solution: have both!


----------



## Ryndunk

Michi said:


> Chicken heart and gizzard ragout.
> View attachment 64871
> 
> 
> View attachment 64872


Looks good. Römertopf always reminds me of my grandmother's cooking. She always used hers for whole chicken and pork roast. My Römertopf broke a few years ago. Haven't replaced it yet. But seeing yours may spark me to get another.


----------



## Lars

I got this canadian angus ribeye, so I made Matty Matheson's(he's canadian) steak and salad from here --> 
The salad was very awesome. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## ptolemy

That is a nice, handmade skillet


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> I got this canadian angus ribeye, so I made Matty Matheson's(he's canadian) steak and salad from here -->
> The salad was very awesome. Really enjoyed it!
> View attachment 64881
> View attachment 64880


Kind of a crazy world when you are enjoying Canadian Ribeye in Denmark while Im cooking Danish oxtongue in Canada


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> Kind of a crazy world when you are enjoying Canadian Ribeye in Denmark while Im cooking Danish oxtongue in Canada


Agree - it was some of the best beef I have tasted though.


----------



## Michi

Chicken karaage with a witlof and daikon salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Taco with meat, taco with fish. Mmmm everything!!!


----------



## Lars

Gotta love a one pot dish - lemon chicken with olives and artichokes.




Was too lazy to cook last night, so I raided the fridge and made sandwiches.
Two open faced, one with cold smoked salmon and one with medister(danish pork sausage) and a regular with tomato and mortadella.


----------



## lowercasebill

Lunch egg salad but taramosalata
In place of mayo and more fish eggs


----------



## DamageInc

Lasagna


----------



## DaM0w

Pork neck, cabbage and miso stew, beats cold weather every time


----------



## Brian Weekley

I really shouldn’t look at this forum when I’m hungry!


----------



## steelcity

Short ribs and wings for the tailgate this past Sunday.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Joshua Wiessman’s Japanese milk bread hamburger buns. Grass feed beef chuck, white cheddar, Hatch green chili. Oven roasted spuds.


----------



## Lycanit




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Allow me to dial back the fancy. 

fried eggs + steamed rice + nori flakes.


----------



## Lars

Dill pickled herring, smoked cod and roast pork All served on buttered rye bread.


----------



## Brian Weekley

A umami tsunami! Yum!


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Dill pickled herring, smoked cod and roast pork All served on buttered rye bread.
> View attachment 65294


Thats my kind of breakfast


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> Thats my kind of breakfast


Thanks - it was my lunch, but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Xenif

Tamagoyaki


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Xenif said:


> TamagoyakiView attachment 65299



Looks good! What did you layer yours with? I think it looks like you used a larger pan and rolled continuously, rather than the small square pans where you keep adding egg?


----------



## Xenif

aboynamedsuita said:


> Looks good! What did you layer yours with? I think it looks like you used a larger pan and rolled continuously, rather than the small square pans where you keep adding egg?


Just some Nori in the middle, this one had shrimp paste added for flavour. Yeah I dont have a tamagoyaki pan, I just used a round 8" Mineral B. Get to eat the cut off the ends as "chefs cuts"


----------



## Gjackson98

Smoked BBQ ribs


----------



## Caleb Cox

Smoked turkey breast.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Belly, cabbage and hasselbackspotatis.


----------



## lowercasebill

Not pretty but good cream of mushroom with steak and potatoes


----------



## Lars

Some wonderful inspiration in this thread - thank for sharing everyone.


----------



## krx927

lowercasebill said:


> Not pretty but good cream of mushroom with steak and potatoesView attachment 65351



Where's the steak?


----------



## lowercasebill

Small cubes kind of sunk to the bottom. Doing the same tonight will improve presentation


----------



## Carl Kotte

Red wine sauce in another form.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Red wine sauce in another form.


Yep!


----------



## lowercasebill

krx927 said:


> Where's the steak?





there is sausage as well


----------



## Xenif

Cha Siu and a Square slicer


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Yep!



What would be the best name? Non-liquid sauce?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> What would be the best name? Non-liquid sauce?


Jelly?


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Cha Siu and a Square slicer


Round meat and square knife. What a stylistic faux-pas 

This looks bloody awesome!


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> What would be the best name? Non-liquid sauce?


gélatine de Bourgogne


----------



## lowercasebill

lowercasebill said:


> gélatine de Bourgogne


Ala Carl Kotte


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> gélatine de Bourgogne


That’s French for “jelly”


----------



## lowercasebill

As Steve Martin said
Those French....they have a different word for everything


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> gélatine de Bourgogne



Well that sounds classy, doesn’t it? It might mean jelly, but it doesn’t sound the same way [emoji16]


----------



## M1k3

Gelée vin rouge ala Carl Kotte?


----------



## lowercasebill

M1k3 said:


> Gelée vin rouge ala Carl Kotte?


That's it!


----------



## krx927

Moussaka


----------



## Caleb Cox

Hickory smoked brisket.


----------



## Michi

Pork pie.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Pork pie.
> View attachment 65459



That looks splendid! What do you drink?


----------



## Michi

Weihenstephaner Bayrisch Dunkel. (It's a dark lager, quite malty.)


----------



## DamageInc

Slow roasted and pulled beef shortrib.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My cardiologist wants me to quit this forum. Wow.


----------



## DamageInc

Fried rice with beef short rib.


----------



## Lars

Crispy skin salmon with veg and basil vinaigrette.


----------



## Xenif

My son asked if he can have pork belly for lunch today, my reply "You Tsour-kan!"


----------



## Lars

All hail Xenif, king of the bento..


----------



## Xenif

Later that night .... "Come de-vein my Ankimo (Monkfish) liver please" 
Yeah he may get killer bentos but he also has to work for them. He will be ready for the big show soon enough


----------



## Kitchenchem

Amazing, yummmm


----------



## Michi

Thüringer Bratwurst. Again


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Ankimo (Monkfish) liver


I just love that stuff. But the only time I get to eat it is when I'm in the US. I've never seen it in Australia.

Anyone know where to get hold of Monkfish liver Down Under? (I don't mind doing mail order from interstate, if need be.)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fried fish, olives, lemon, parsley.


----------



## Michi

Fettucelle carbonara, topped with parmesan and cured duck egg yolk, with a rocket and cherry tomato side salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi That looks very very yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> @Michi That looks very very yummy! Enjoy!


Thanks! None left, already


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Thanks! None left, already



Haha, can imagine why if it tasted the way it looked. [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oven TV.


----------



## Michi

Lasagna? Potato bake?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Lasagna? Potato bake?



Lasagna!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish.


----------



## Xenif

For breakfast we have an American style bacon and eggs inspired Japanese Ramen, with Cha siu cut by an American made suji inspired by a Japanese suji (Kato)


----------



## Xenif

More fish


----------



## riba

Perfect meal as the activities wrapped around going to the movies with the family (frozen II, ah well)


----------



## riba

Xenif said:


> More fishView attachment 65841
> View attachment 65842
> View attachment 65843
> View attachment 65844



Aaaah man, that looks tasty!


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup with a handful of chives..


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hummus with stew.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

A Brazilian knife nut introduced me to soccarat; it looked so compelling I had to try to make it. And since Thanksgiving was coming up I took the opportunity. 











. And I threw in a smoked dry aged rib roast for good measure.


----------



## dafox

Xenif said:


> More fishView attachment 65841
> View attachment 65842
> View attachment 65843
> View attachment 65844


What knife is that?


----------



## Xenif

dafox said:


> What knife is that?


Mazaki 180 petty


----------



## Lars

As I have been tasked with preparing this years christmas lunch I have been practicing my roast pork.
This is my second attempt and it was nice and juicy, but the crackling was a tad chewy, so for the premier I will keep it under the broiler for at bit longer to crisp.
Had it for dinner with a couple spuds and some stewed brussel sprouts.


----------



## erickso1

Lars said:


> Leek and potato soup with a handful of chives..
> View attachment 65885


You've got a


Lars said:


> As I have been tasked with preparing this years christmas lunch I have been practicing my roast pork.
> This is my second attempt and it was nice and juicy, but the crackling was a tad chewy, so for the premier I will keep it under the broiler for at bit longer to crisp.
> Had it for dinner with a couple spuds and some stewed brussel sprouts.
> View attachment 65970
> View attachment 65971
> View attachment 65972




What cut of pork is that?


----------



## Lars

erickso1 said:


> What cut of pork is that?


Not sure how it translates - we call it svinekam.


----------



## lowercasebill

Google says it is pork loin. The way it looks i think it is butchered in a way to leave fat cap. It appears to be a cut common in Denmark Not seen in USA


----------



## Lars

Oh god yes. The fat cap(and the skin) is the best part!


----------



## Xenif

Yeah its hard to buy loin with skin on in North America, people here seem to be anti-pork skin


----------



## lowercasebill

There is a large Asian population where i am. Several Asian markets and even Costco sells belly with skin on. (Goes in my tonkatsu broth)


----------



## LongLong

Lars said:


> As I have been tasked with preparing this years christmas lunch I have been practicing my roast pork.
> This is my second attempt and it was nice and juicy, but the crackling was a tad chewy, so for the premier I will keep it under the broiler for at bit longer to crisp.
> Had it for dinner with a couple spuds and some stewed brussel sprouts.
> View attachment 65970
> View attachment 65971
> View attachment 65972


Looks good. Looks like Pork belly. 
For the crispy skin, have you tried stabbing it with a spiked meat tenderiser lots and lots of times. It helps if you haven’t done so.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

another trick i learned from a chef friend of mine is to put a salt crust on the skin and roast with it on for the first hour; remove the salt and finish roasting until the color and degree of crispiness is achieved. 

this method yields the most cracklin' skin ever! try it and you'll never look back.


----------



## Lars

I scored the skin all the way through the fat and saltet the scores and the skin. Then put it in the fridge for 24h. Roasted it in a low oven till it had an internal temp of 63c then left it for 30min and finished under the broiler. 
Really, I do think it would have been perfect after another bit under the grill.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Salting ahead of time achieves something different from what i was suggesting. That draws salt into the meat and seasons it--dry brine. What the salt crust does is it draws moisture out of the skin and captures it, thereby making it crispy.

But there are many different roads to Rome, and i'm sure your roast will be perfect either way!


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> There is a large Asian population where i am. Several Asian markets and even Costco sells belly with skin on. (Goes in my tonkatsu broth)


Yeah belly I can get with skin, but loins are much harder to get skin on


----------



## LongLong

Xenif said:


> Yeah belly I can get with skin, but loins are much harder to get skin on


definitely, and less fatty. I personally prefer the belly but it pot belly luck for that cut and can vary from too meaty to too fatty. 

I know that rubbing salt into the skin makes it crispy but sometimes like you say, it can get chewy if it doesn’t penetrate enough. I do find that a lot of people tend to over do the salt tho and I can understand why. Makes me want to make some Chinese roast pork belly again. Not done it in a long long time.


----------



## Gjackson98

Stewed Beef with carrot and potatoes


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 65978
> 
> Stewed Beef with carrot and potatoes


Jackson! fancy meeting you here. that dish is so vibrant; it looks like it came out of a food magazine. What did you stew the beef in and for how long?


----------



## Gjackson98

vMinh Nguyen said:


> Jackson! fancy meeting you here. that dish is so vibrant; it looks like it came out of a food magazine. What did you stew the beef in and for how long?



Haha thank you man! I used pressure cooker to tenderize the beef first (20min maybe) then I took them out and cooked with the veggies on low heat (30min ish) so not that long of process. 
Regarding seasoning, I like to try new things this time I added some oyster sauce turn out pretty good


----------



## Carl Kotte

As with many other things in life, it starts out with onion. 








Swedish meatballs!


----------



## Xenif

Carl Kotte said:


> As with many other things in life, it starts out with onion.
> View attachment 65995
> 
> View attachment 65996
> 
> Swedish meatballs!


If you are already from Sweden do you just call them meatballs? Now I crave Ikea meatballs that are no longer cheap


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> If you are already from Sweden do you just call them meatballs? Now I crave Ikea meatballs that are no longer cheap



One of the eternal questions. I once ordered a salad at a touristy place in Greece. The waiter looked at me, depressed, asking me to clarify: - Greek salad? 
I think that counts as an answer.
Btw I happen to know the guy who made the recipe for the Ikea meatball. He’s great!


----------



## Michi

I've wondered in the past why people get so excited about Ikea meat balls. Not that I think they are bad, but they aren't that good either. Way too bland, for my taste. To me, they are nothing special.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> I've wondered in the past why people get so excited about Ikea meat balls. Not that I think they are bad, but they aren't that good either. Way too bland, for my taste. To me, they are nothing special.


The thrill ... Is that I dont have to cook it [emoji13] and an excuse to buy more knife racks at ikea and thus more knives


----------



## Carl Kotte

Rillette in the making


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Carl Kotte said:


> Rillette in the making
> View attachment 66152


rillettes + fleur de sel + poilane bread = my own private heaven


----------



## Carl Kotte

vMinh Nguyen said:


> rillettes + fleur de sel + poilane bread = my own privae heaven



I hear you! [emoji16]


----------



## Lars

The only scandinavian meatballs that count - frikadeller!
Had them with braised red cabbage, spuds and gravy.


----------



## DamageInc

A classic for a reason.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> The only scandinavian meatballs that count - frikadeller!
> Had them with braised red cabbage, spuds and gravy.
> View attachment 66184



Should I take this as a declaration of war? [emoji16]


----------



## Xenif

Anime/cartoon bread, Turkey, Apple & Brie sandwich


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Should I take this as a declaration of war? [emoji16]


I think you should. But remember, there is no shame in admitting defeat (-;


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> I think you should. But remember, there is no shame in admitting defeat (-;



Ouch and double ouch! [emoji23]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The temperature is dropping so I wanted to get one last Konro session in for 2019… it was already -9°C but not getting any warmer lol


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Moco Loco


----------



## Caleb Cox

Panko crusted shrimp with spicy katsu sauce


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

Hmmm… Roast capsicum, anchovy, cracked pepper. What type of cheese?


----------



## lowercasebill

Romano. And a drizzle of single estate greek olive oil


----------



## erickso1

Made jambalaya for the first time using my uncles recipe. Didn't take pics because I wasn't sure if it would be any good. Turned out good.


----------



## Random




----------



## Lars

Chicken tikka masala.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

on fire!! you all are on fire!!


----------



## Xenif

Post # 5 0 0 0

Really should be more extravagant, but a simple Shiozake and Tamagoyaki Bento


----------



## Kitchenchem

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 66280


Yumm, I also like this with white anchovies.


----------



## lowercasebill

Only white ones i can get are from an Italian specialty restaurant supply and it's to large for home use.


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> Only white ones i can get are from an Italian specialty restaurant supply and it's to large for home use.


KKF group buy?


----------



## lowercasebill

I'll post pic and particulars next time i go. I get imported pasta and a case of san marzanos every so often.


----------



## Random

lowercasebill said:


> ... I get imported pasta and a case of san marzanos every so often.



It really doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## lowercasebill

I need some cooking advive. I will be cooking beef tenderloin for 100 in an old but pro kitchen. I was going to do whole and portion when done. Warming oven is at 190° f.. So i cant cook ahead. What do the pros here think about portioning first and 450° convection oven. Let rest and serve? This is a huge portion of our budget i dont want to ruin it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Caleb Cox

I like the broiler for tenderloin steaks. That being said, I'm usually cooking a very thick (roughly "square") steak to rare, and this might involve more babysitting than you can devote to the beef.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks. But i dont have a broiler for the amount i am cooking. And these will be thinner slices. It is an unsophisticated audience as well. My real worry is they will want medium well


----------



## Caleb Cox

A flat top/la plancha perhaps?


----------



## lowercasebill

I do have a flat top to use and it is good size. Sear and into the oven to finish i can work this out. Thank you. That is 64 0z of egg


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m no pro but have often cooked for larger groups. I would use a reverse sear. I would cook the whole trimmed tenderloin to 90F internal, portion and reverse sear on a very hot flat top for 90-120 seconds each side. Everything will move very fast so it would be nice to have help on the flat top.


----------



## Brian Weekley

When I use this method I try to roast the tenderloin at a low temp ... 275-325F and directly to sear and serve. No resting time. Good luck!


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks alll for your advice.
Beef, creamed spinach and mushrooms sauteed in bone marrow


----------



## Gjackson98

Chinese Scallion cake made with leftover wonton wrapper


----------



## Brian Weekley

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## Lars

I had herring again..


----------



## Badgertooth

Pork belly and leftover pork belly turned into banh mi.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Did you use the vinegar immersion method to treat the pigskin before roasting and, if so, how long did you rest the pork skin in vinegar?


----------



## ptolemy

Made 2 interesting things this week

1. Stock, from rabbit and shrimp shells with onions, carrots, bay leaf, peppercorns, dried rosemary and thyme.. Will be for paella.

2. Roasted salmon. Very thick fillet. White pepper, dill, granulated garlic and true lemon covered (mixed) with thin layer of mayo. Roasted at 400f. Doesn't taste like mayo and remains moist, lemony, dilly, just great!


----------



## madelinez

Some made from scratch Ramen, I've got the noodles and egg to an adequate level but I continue to struggle with the broth. Actually that's being unfair, the egg has reached god-tier (sous vide for jelly consistency, then marinated with sake, mirin, soy, sugar and salt for 8 hours). This particular attempt used a chicken base from a whole carcass but lacked something. In the past I've tried pork trotter bases but again they were missing something. Ramen is a dish that is relatively cheap to buy but just an insane amount of effort to reproduce at home. Maybe that's why this has been a 3 year battle that I refuse to give up on.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> Ramen is a dish that is relatively cheap to buy but just an insane amount of effort to reproduce at home. Maybe that's why this has been a 3 year battle that I refuse to give up on.


I enjoy doing stuff like that, too. It's not as if I couldn't afford to go to a restaurant and just buy the food. And, in many cases, they will probably do it better than I could. But the fun is in the challenge and the sense of achievement 

And there are quite a lot of things where my cooking leaves anything from all but the most expensive commercial kitchens for dead. In that case, the effort truly is worth it. Homemade sausages come to mind. Simply unobtainable at the same level of quality.


----------



## erickso1

madelinez said:


> Actually that's being unfair, the egg has reached god-tier (sous vide for jelly consistency, then marinated with sake, mirin, soy, sugar and salt for 8 hours).



If you don't mind me asking, what time/temp are you running your SV on for the eggs? For some reason I have trouble nailing that one. And are you using aged eggs/certain prep? Thanks. Your ramen looks great btw.


----------



## Lars

Poor me had to make do with leftovers. Not so bad though, as I had some coq au vin in the freezer..


----------



## madelinez

erickso1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what time/temp are you running your SV on for the eggs? For some reason I have trouble nailing that one. And are you using aged eggs/certain prep? Thanks. Your ramen looks great btw.



I normally sous vide for 60 minutes at 66 degrees Celsius, and then pop them into a boiling pot for 15 seconds or so at the end to firm up the exterior enough so that they can be peeled. Super fresh eggs are easier to peel (my success rate is only 2 out of 3 eggs) and starting the egg at cooking temp helps too. No other tricks other than the marinade. This recipe also works really well and the cooking part is a lot faster https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes...apanese-marinated-soft-boiled-egg-recipe.html


----------



## Luftmensch

madelinez said:


> Some made from scratch Ramen



Delicious looking ramen!

Keep at it.... I do it about once a year. It is hard to get 'good' with so little practice. This was one of my previous attempts:






I like to balance out the meal with more veggies than is usual for a ramen.



madelinez said:


> just an insane amount of effort to reproduce at home



Right? Waaaay to much when you live a brief walk to a cheaper, faster and delicious ramen! Still... fun to go through the challenge.


I have had luck with this egg recipe:

https://seonkyounglongest.com/ramen-egg/

When I started I went through a batch of eggs and took them out at 30 second increments to see what consistency I liked. It was fairly repeatable. Lots of egg based meals during those experiments! I also just use a sink full of cold water rather than an ice-bath...


----------



## Michi

Turnip cake (luóbo gāo) with homemade chilli oil:


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Turnip cake (luóbo gāo) with homemade chilli oil:
> View attachment 66688


Looking great man! Very few people make their own at home from scratch anymore, impressive


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Looking great man! Very few people make their own at home from scratch anymore, impressive


Thank you! That's the first time I made this. Wasn't difficult, just labor-intensive. It's a fair bit of prep work and mucking around. I used the recipe here:


----------



## erickso1

madelinez said:


> pop them into a boiling pot for 15 seconds or so at the end to firm up the exterior enough so that they can be peeled.



I think this is a step that I haven't done. Will definitely try it next time. The whites are my biggest issue, so this step makes total sense.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> This recipe also works really well and the cooking part is a lot faster https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes...apanese-marinated-soft-boiled-egg-recipe.html


I have not tried this yet, but will soon. Adam Liaw is generally reliable. No nonsense, just straight-up cooking technique, so I'm expecting that this will work just right.


----------



## Lars

Fresh egg pasta with ragu bolognese.


----------



## Caleb Cox

A Hereford porterhouse steak, I used the "beer cooler sou vide" method from serious eats.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Michi said:


> I have not tried this yet, but will soon. Adam Liaw is generally reliable. No nonsense, just straight-up cooking technique, so I'm expecting that this will work just right.



I really like Adams YT channel. I think he is well known in Australia.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## lowercasebill

poke hole in fat end with push pin into boiling water for 6min 15 seconds into ice bath. Stir eggs in pot gently for the first 3 minutes will yield a centered yolk


----------



## Lars

Panfried duck breast and potatoes with braised red cabbage.


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 66781


And which knife did you use


----------



## lowercasebill

dafox said:


> And which knife did you use


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 66801


Very sweet!
270?


----------



## lowercasebill

dafox said:


> Very sweet!
> 270?


360


----------



## Carl Kotte

Cabbage delight, with lingonberries.


----------



## lowercasebill

http://adamliaw.com/recipe/japanese-pork-and-cabbage-millefeuille-with-ponzu/


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> http://adamliaw.com/recipe/japanese-pork-and-cabbage-millefeuille-with-ponzu/
> View attachment 66860
> View attachment 66861
> View attachment 66862



That looks wonderful! [emoji1303]


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> That looks wonderful! [emoji1303]


It was simple and real comfort food. I did add the dried scallops.


----------



## Gjackson98

Lamb fry rice on eggs


----------



## Lars

I'm still practicing for this years christmas lunch, so this was my dinner today.

Homemade sour dough rye bread, pickled herring and curry dressing.




Sylte(danish traditional head cheese) with mustard and pickled beet root.




Leverpostej(baked ground pigs liver) again with beet root.


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> I'm still practicing for this years christmas lunch, so this was my dinner today.
> 
> Homemade sour dough rye bread, pickled herring and curry dressing.
> View attachment 66866
> 
> Sylte(danish traditional head cheese) with mustard and pickled beet root.
> View attachment 66867
> 
> Leverpostej(baked ground pigs liver) again with beet root.
> View attachment 66868


I have pickled beets i have herring and i can get pork liver. All i need is the pork liver recipe (and an invitation )
Thanks


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> I have pickled beets i have herring and i can get pork liver. All i need is the pork liver recipe (and an invitation )
> Thanks


I’m a little tipsy from the beer and snaps i had along with the meal, but I will write up a recipe for leverpostej tomorrow.


----------



## lowercasebill

tak skal du have


----------



## AT5760

Christmas cookies in progress.


----------



## Kitchenchem

View attachment 66899

Karaage a la Adam Liaw . Japanese mayo with Japanese 7 spice. Quick pickle cucumber compressed in a chamber vacuum, and salad.​


----------



## Kitchenchem

Karaage a la Adam Liaw. Japanese mayo with Japanese 7 spice, quick pickle compressed with a chamber vacuum, and salad.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Sorry to much sake


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> tak skal du have


Det var så lidt.

Here is a recipe for leverpostej in english: http://www.kvalifood.com/page/danis...tej/uuid/abeb9e70-4f7c-11e6-b150-a6327082534b

It can be served both hot and cold, but in general we only have it hot on special occasions.
If you have it cold, it's very nice with slices of cucumber. It goes well on all kinds of bread.


----------



## Michi

Kitchenchem said:


> Karaage a la Adam Liaw


I've used his recipe to make chicken karaage a few times now. Comes out perfectly each and every time. In fact, it's better than what I can get at the majority of Japanese restaurants in Brisbane. Highly recommended!


----------



## Michi

Kitchenchem said:


> quick pickle compressed with a chamber vacuum


Chamber vacuum, eh? That's dedication to the cause!

I would love to have one of those, except that I don't want to devote the bench space to it, and the cupboards are full


----------



## Kitchenchem

I have the Vacmaster vp112, reasonable price and takes up about two and a half square feet. Had it for five years. The price of vacuum bags has just about paid for it. (8 cents).


----------



## Gjackson98

Deer meat loaf; veggie wild turkey pie; Deer tenderloin bacon wrap


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Chamber vacuum, eh? That's dedication to the cause!
> 
> I would love to have one of those, except that I don't want to devote the bench space to it, and the cupboards are full



I just noticed your parrot. Is this a common Australian thing? I know you and Kippington aren't necessarily representative of your country, but you're the only people with parrots I know.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> I just noticed your parrot. Is this a common Australian thing?


Well, lots of people have pet parrots. I used to have one, too, but mine died eventually and I never got another one.

The profile photo was taken at Springbrook national park, where there are lots of parrots that are really tame because people feed them. So, the parrot is coincidental—I just happen to like the photo


----------



## lowercasebill

tamago kakke gohan


----------



## Xenif

My son told me I have to share this with the uncles. He had a Xmas party at school and he wanted to make something for everyone, so he got up early and made his favourite Mac and Cheese from scratch for his classmates.




I told him its customary to include his knife in the photo whenever possible.


----------



## lowercasebill

Wow. And how old is he?


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> Wow. And how old is he?


He will turn 6 in 2 months


----------



## lowercasebill

Tell him i am impressed!


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> My son told me I have to share this with the uncles. He had a Xmas party at school and he wanted to make something for everyone, so he got up early and made his favourite Mac and Cheese from scratch for his classmates.View attachment 67050
> 
> 
> I told him its customary to include his knife in the photo whenever possible.


That made my day, thank you both.


----------



## Luftmensch

Too hot today... 40C!

Improvised cold bukkake udon






(with customary ramen egg )


----------



## krx927

Xenif said:


> My son told me I have to share this with the uncles. He had a Xmas party at school and he wanted to make something for everyone, so he got up early and made his favourite Mac and Cheese from scratch for his classmates.View attachment 67050
> 
> 
> I told him its customary to include his knife in the photo whenever possible.



Great!

Time to buy him a proper knife! When my boys were of that age I contacted Heiji to make them Nakiri. I asked him to round the heel and not sharpen it to max. As a bonus he also engraved their names. Now they both have knife for life!

Edit: there was also a third one for my niece


----------



## Xenif

krx927 said:


> Great!
> 
> Time to buy him a proper knife! When my boys were of that age I contacted Heiji to make them Nakiri. I asked him to round the heel and not sharpen it to max. As a bonus he also engraved their names. Now they both have knife for life!
> 
> Edit: there was also a third one for my niece


F me they got their own Heijis at 6 yrs old !? Must have some good skill by now!


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Improvised cold bukkake udon


That looks beautiful, great job!


----------



## DamageInc

This thread looks like a better place to post.

Bourbon pecan pumpkin pie.






Vanilla butter cookies.


----------



## Luftmensch

DamageInc said:


> Vanilla butter cookies.



Holly production line batman! Gorgeous.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> That looks beautiful, great job!



You made my day! None of my local shops have dashi... that requires forward planning . The improvised stock is a nice umami mix of beef stock and sardines.


----------



## Michi

No bonito flakes? Sad. I usually buy 100 or 200 grams at a time, sealed in 5 g sachets. That tends to last me a while. Because it's so light, shipping costs for an online order should be low.

Now, having just handed out this tip for totally free (hint, hint), how about you divulge what you did? I've decided that I want to get into ramen and udon, and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## DamageInc

Baked some bread.


----------



## Michi

Green with envy. It's on my list…


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> No bonito flakes? Sad. I usually buy 100 or 200 grams at a time, sealed in 5 g sachets. That tends to last me a while. Because it's so light, shipping costs for an online order should be low.



Hehe... We do! It never seems to last. It is too delicious. We live near a quasi little-Japan. There are a couple of stores we can purchase it from but they aren't within walking distance or near my train commute home. No excuses on the weekend though!



Michi said:


> Now, having just handed out this top for totally free (hint, hint), how about you divulge what you did?



And betray the family secret! 

Hehe... I kid... ... Nothing secret... in fact it is barely even a recipe. Like I said the meal was improvised. But it actually turned out to be a fairly low effort recipe. This is what i did

For the stock:

Saute onions and garlic - not really authentic flavours but who doesnt love them?
Add some good beef stock (maybe half a cup?)
Add some soy (about 2 tablespoons), mirin (about 1 tablespoon) and honey (about 1 teaspoon)
I added some apple cider vinegar (maybe 2 tablespoons) - again... not authentic but salt, sweet and sour/acid... that aught to be crack for any taste buds.
Mince a tin of sardines (about 100g) and add. I chose ones in spring water to control the salt/oil better.
Boil away to infuse the flavours.
Add extra water if necessary to create the volume/thickness you want. I added maybe a cup of boiling water? In total I was aiming for four bowls worth....
This is me winging it without bonito and adding flavours I enjoy. The end results is more cloudy than standard. This is from the bits of sardine and onion floating around - I guess you could filter them out. But why waste it? 

For the noodles:

I used the sort of hokkien noodles you find in the fridges at supermarkets (because this is what my local has). Heat them up so they separate and soften. Put them in cold water and transfer them into the fridge. Be careful not to overcook. Err on the side of al dente since they are going to cool down in water (dont want them to get mushy).
For the toppings I used:

Caviar (how bourgeois)
Crab meat (seafood extender)
Pickled ginger

Shredded nori
Ramen egg
Spring onion

Roasted sesame

On the Ramen egg... the method I posted is similar to Adam Liaw's. I don't bother puncturing the egg shell. I also only use cold tap water to cool the eggs down (not an ice bath). Like I said previously... take the time to experiment with a few eggs. I found that 5:30 - 5:45 straight from the fridge, into the boiling water does a pretty good job for my kitchen and preference (solid whites and 70-80% of the yoke runny). 


I did everything to taste - all of what I have written is approximate. Aim for your desired temperatures. It was a hot, hot day... so I prepared the stock earlier and let it cool down. But... I was also impatient so the stock was lukewarm (not cold/chilled) when I served it.


----------



## Michi

Thank you so much for writing this up! I'll give this a try. Won't be until mid-January because I'm going to be away, but I'll definitely try this and report back!


----------



## Michi

Macaroni with homemade romesco and a salad.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Thank you so much for writing this up! I'll give this a try. Won't be until mid-January because I'm going to be away


My pleasure. I hope it tastes alright! Enjoy the travels! I certainly wanna see the Michi take on an 8+hr ramen 



Michi said:


> Macaroni with homemade romesco and a salad.



Yum. Looks like you peddle my level of parmesan!


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Yum. Looks like you peddle my level of parmesan!


Thanks!

In this case, it's Pecorino, actually


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> In this case, it's Pecorino, actually



Mia culpa - but I would gob that just as greedily!


----------



## Lars




----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken with attitude.


----------



## Xenif

@Michi made me do it ....

Turnip Cake served two ways, freshly steamed, and slightly fried


----------



## Caleb Cox

Carl Kotte said:


> Chicken with attitude.
> View attachment 67214
> View attachment 67215
> View attachment 67216


The group that performed Cluck Tha Police


----------



## lowercasebill

thanks to all who offered advice. It was a success


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> The group that performed Cluck Tha Police



Hahaha, that’s seriously funny!


----------



## Xenif

Realized how terrible those photos where, lets try that again


----------



## krx927

Xenif said:


> F me they got their own Heijis at 6 yrs old !? Must have some good skill by now!



Nothing special but now I am not afraid to let them cut what they feel like. Funny thing is that they cut what they are comfortable with, the older, now 11, cuts pretty much anything. The younger, 9, for example has issue cutting bread, do he does not do it.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Turnip cake (luóbo gāo) with homemade chilli oil





Xenif said:


> @Michi made me do it ....
> 
> Turnip Cake served two ways



Dueling turnip cakes "dede dang dang dang, dang dang, dang dang, daaaaang"


----------



## The Edge

Sirloin steak topped with mushroom, garlic, white wine, and mustard sauce. Roasted curried cauliflower, toasted pecans, celery, kalamata olives, and parsley with an apricot sesame vinaigrette. Finally potato gratin. Cut the beef bite sized for my wife who was feeding the baby and on a conference call at the same time.


----------



## mille162

erickso1 said:


> I think this is a step that I haven't done. Will definitely try it next time. The whites are my biggest issue, so this step makes total sense.



Very similar (and easier) results: 1” of water at full boil, add eggs straight from fridge, cover immediately to capture steam. 6m 30 sec, then into ice bath for 30 sec to stop cooking. Spongy/soft yet peelable white, runny but thick yolk. Adjust in 10 sec increments for runnier or firmer yolk.


----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 67275


Looks tasty what is it?


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Looks tasty what is it?



Sorry, forgot to write that. Risotto, with mushroms, chicken stock and a defensible amount of parmesan. [emoji16]


----------



## Brian Weekley

First turkeys of the season. Brined, buttered, covered with bacon and baked in the BBQ. Pic in progress ...

No finished pic ... the family descended on them like a pack of rabid dogs.


----------



## Lars

I'm not trying to copy Carl, but I made risotto as well..


----------



## Brian Weekley

Bacon basted turkey. ... I know it looks a bit ridiculous... but it’s very practical and a huge hit as the ultimate turkey appy. I prep the turkeys, cover the skin with compound butter. Into the BBQ as hot as you can get it ... 600-700F in the BBQ and 500F if using a conventional oven. Bake for 20-30mins until the skin is nicely browned. DON’T walk away or you risk burning the skin. Pull the turkey, turn the BBQ or oven down to 325-350F. Layer a package of cheap bacon over the turkey. Back in the oven until you reach your target degree of doneness. Pull the turkey to rest, cover with foil and a tea towel ... at least 1 hour up to 3 hrs. At appy time pull the now delightfully crisp bacon. Your guests will climb over each other to get at the bacon appy. Save a bit crumbled for the gravy. Now all the bacon drippings will be resident in your gravy base. Question ... what is better with bacon .... answer ... EVERYTHING! What’s the advantage of using your BBQ? Firstly it frees up your oven for sides. Most important ... your BBQ can be adjusted to nail your cooking temperature. My cheap kitchen oven swings 75F around it’s target temperature. Most ovens do. Here’s a pic of a previous turkey done this way.


----------



## McMan

Brian Weekley said:


> Bacon basted turkey. ... I know it looks a bit ridiculous... but it’s very practical and a huge hit as the ultimate turkey appy. I prep the turkeys, cover the skin with compound butter. Into the BBQ as hot as you can get it ... 600-700F in the BBQ and 500F if using a conventional oven. Bake for 20-30mins until the skin is nicely browned. DON’T walk away or you risk burning the skin. Pull the turkey, turn the BBQ or oven down to 325-350F. Layer a package of cheap bacon over the turkey. Back in the oven until you reach your target degree of doneness. Pull the turkey to rest, cover with foil and a tea towel ... at least 1 hour up to 3 hrs. At appy time pull the now delightfully crisp bacon. Your guests will climb over each other to get at the bacon appy. Save a bit crumbled for the gravy. Now all the bacon drippings will be resident in your gravy base. Question ... what is better with bacon .... answer ... EVERYTHING! What’s the advantage of using your BBQ? Firstly it frees up your oven for sides. Most important ... your BBQ can be adjusted to nail your cooking temperature. My cheap kitchen oven swings 75F around it’s target temperature. Most ovens do. Here’s a pic of a previous turkey done this way.
> 
> View attachment 67287



Scalloped potatoes with ham... bacon-wrapped Turkey... wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## Xenif

The Edge said:


> Cut the beef bite sized for my wife who was feeding the baby and on a conference call at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 67260



+ 10,000 pts


----------



## Brian Weekley

Pork=Yum ... More Pork=More Yummy ... it’s as simple as that.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> Chicken with attitude.
> View attachment 67214
> View attachment 67215
> View attachment 67216



Did I say it has cheese and ham inside? So it’s kind of a chicken-cow-pig with attitude. Oink quack mooh tha police!


----------



## madelinez

Korean Fire Beef Fajitas, the combination works surprisingly well.


----------



## dafox

madelinez said:


> Korean Fire Beef Fajitas, the combination works surprisingly well.


Wheres the knife?


----------



## madelinez

dafox said:


> Wheres the knife?



New knife, I'm still trying to take a decent photo


----------



## Carl Kotte

Merry christmas (at least for all of you celebrating christmas the 24th)!





Masamoto - the ham shredder


----------



## Brian Weekley

I love the patina and signs of use. Shred on brother!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> I love the patina and signs of use. Shred on brother!



Thank you Brian, yes, this one has a particular charm that is as far removed from BNIB as this ham is from its natural shape. Shred on!!! [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

And some salmon:


----------



## Xenif

Not that impressive I know, but was made from scratch by my 5 yr old [emoji15] and he made it for the whole family!

He asked I share the video with the uncles


https://www.instagram.com/p/B6d75qfncxa/?igshid=1o5sf5hp3klia


----------



## CiderBear

Xenif said:


> Not that impressive I know, but was made from scratch by my 5 yr old [emoji15] and he made it for the whole family!
> 
> He asked I share the video with the uncles
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6d75qfncxa/?igshid=1o5sf5hp3kliaView attachment 67408



Good job, kiddo!

Tell him there's a couple aunties amongst all these uncles though


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> Not that impressive I know, but was made from scratch by my 5 yr old [emoji15] and he made it for the whole family!
> 
> He asked I share the video with the uncles
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6d75qfncxa/?igshid=1o5sf5hp3kliaView attachment 67408


Thats so great.


----------



## Xenif

CiderBear said:


> Good job, kiddo!
> 
> Tell him there's a couple aunties amongst all these uncles though


Totally didn't mean to be sexist! But yea Uncles and Aunties [emoji13]


----------



## CiderBear

Xenif said:


> Totally didn't mean to be sexist! But yea Uncles and Aunties [emoji13]


.
I was just pulling your leg! It's an impressive feat he managed to pull off. I didn't really know how to cook until my 3rd year in college or so


----------



## Brian Weekley

I didn’t learn to cook until I got married. Then I learned that if I wanted to eat I had better learn how to cook. ... But she was great in other ways so it was worth the trade.


----------



## Xenif

Brian Weekley said:


> I didn’t learn to cook until I got married. Then I learned that if I wanted to eat I had better learn how to cook. ... But she was great in other ways so it was worth the trade.


Its kind of funny because Im making my wife a snack as she builds my new ikea kitchen stuff right now, my wife gets a heart attack everytime I try to screw, glue, nail two things together ... I literally failed grade 7 shop ..... But I did ace home ec


----------



## Brian Weekley

I think that’s one of the nicest parts of knives and KKF. They draw people with really strong culinary interests together. A short wander through this forum is like a trip through the best in Culinary Mags. Have a question and there is a wealth of expert advice and information.


----------



## riba

Xenif said:


> Not that impressive I know, but was made from scratch by my 5 yr old [emoji15] and he made it for the whole family!
> 
> He asked I share the video with the uncles
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B6d75qfncxa/?igshid=1o5sf5hp3kliaView attachment 67408


Applause from The Netherlands!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Cajun spiced surf and turf. Prime rib smoked at 130F for nine hours, pulled at 119, rested while I heated oven to full blast then roasted just under 5 minutes. Shrimp broiled then quickly cooled in the freezer. My Christmas present to myself, couldn't be happier!


----------



## DamageInc

Christmas dinner.

Starter was pan seared foie gras on brioche with fig confit.
Main was rare duck breast with caramel potatoes, red cabbage, chopped kale salad with pomegranate, and a port reduction sauce. Dessert was risalamande with cherry sauce.


















Also made æbleskiver with homemade marmalade.


----------



## The Edge

Made Cioppino for Christmas Eve!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wow! Time to return to my fishy roots. That looks amazing.


----------



## steelcity

6.5lb for the wife, myself, and a friend.


----------



## parbaked

Made a little prime rib roast for Christmas lunch.





Served with creamed spinach, twice baked tater, a wonky Yorkshire pudding and a bottle of Bollinger...


----------



## lowercasebill

just a very expensive ham but worth it. Prepare for ham leftovers pics for the next week


----------



## Lars

Christmas lunch..

First up is the fish: Pickled herring with curry dressing, fried and pickled herring and smoked salmon.





Then the meat:
Sylte(head cheese), rullepølse, pork loin and crackling.




Duck rillettes.




Leverpostej.




All served with pickled beetroot and braised red cabbage.




Finished with some cheese.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m contemplating moving to Denmark!


----------



## Kristoffer

Same here! The Danes just own rustic foods. Don’t trust anyone but them to make good Leverpastej. 

Looks like you won Christmas this year Lars!


----------



## Lars

The swedish julbord looks awesome too..


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> The swedish julbord looks awesome too..




Did you refer to (or maybe prefer) the ham to the right or the meat ball to the left?


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Did you refer to (or maybe prefer) the ham to the right or the meat ball to the left?


No, but of course it is a known fact that swedish meatballs are inferior - so if you put me on the spot, I would have to go with the ham.


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Pork shoulders and salsa, it’s a Texas Christmas!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Ok that settles it ... I’m going to split my time between Denmark and Texas. Is that a Big Green Egg that you are smoking on?


----------



## M1k3

Danish bacon. Don't need to say more.


----------



## riba

First steps with cold smoking salmon. Starter for boxing day: Norwegian salmon, Norwegian salmon with beetroot cure, and wild Sockeye (rare over here).

Fortunately a big success (Norwegian one was nicest, very fatty), but any advise on plating is welcome


----------



## lowercasebill

riba said:


> First steps with cold smoking salmon. Starter for boxing day: Norwegian salmon, Norwegian salmon with beetroot cure, and wild Sockeye (rare over here).
> 
> Fortunately a big success (Norwegian one was nicest, very fatty), but any advise on plating is welcome


Looks great
A couple of little dill fronds and a caper or 2?


----------



## DamageInc

Making more caramel potatoes.


----------



## lowercasebill

Never heard of that. Are they served with the meal like a regular potato or are they and after dinner treat.


----------



## DamageInc

Classic Danish side dish during Christmas season. Never served solo. If you go back and see my Christmas post, you will see them being served with duck and red cabbage. Often served with roast pork as well.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks


----------



## Xenif

Cabbage rolls and rösti


----------



## DamageInc

Made some small pizzas.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> Cabbage rolls and röstiView attachment 67609


Memories of my childhood!


----------



## plluke

Friendsgiving 2019 ft. roast goose. (Everything except duck was made).


----------



## plluke

Ballsmas 2019 (Friendsmas, but we limited ourselves to cooking...balls). Sesame balls were bought/brought over, everything else was made.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Simply amazing!


----------



## Lars

I came across these lovely french free range chickens at a great price today at my local supermarket and grapped all they had.


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> I came across these lovely french free range chickens at a great price today at my local supermarket and grapped all they had.
> View attachment 67667


Thats a sexy butt shot


----------



## Brian Weekley

What the cluck ... I never find good deals like that!


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Made this tonight (with my Cuisinart blah set, sell me your Gengetsu thx) and ya'll gotta try it, lots of chopping involved (for me, at least). Might want to double the recipe. https://www.makingthymeforhealth.com/one-pot-summer-vegetable-skillet-lasagna/


----------



## Gjackson98

Drunk fish from hometown Wuhan. It tastes bit sweet from the homemade rice wine and rice. 
They like to marinate the fish with rice wine and salt outdoor during the winter for months then steam them when ready to eat.


----------



## J.C

Feeling like eating pasta tonight.
Italian spicy pork and fennel conchiglie
Not a good quality pictures, poor lighting in my home kitchen


----------



## riba

Enjoying the festive season


----------



## Iggy

riba said:


> Enjoying the festive season



Actually, that looks like "Feuerzangenbowle", which I much prefer to Glühwein 

Cheers


----------



## riba

Iggy said:


> Actually, that looks like "Feuerzangenbowle", which I much prefer to Glühwein
> 
> Cheers


You're very right. But that name is hardly known here  (in the Netherlands)


----------



## Xenif

"Cart Noodle" or "Dirty Noodle"
Once the iconic street food of Hong Kong, carts used to come out at night serving noodles, you choose what noodle and what toppings you like #freedom. However these carts have all but disappeared, moving into stalls and eventually they will be gone, forevermore. 

Lets take this last day of the year to reflect upon what food means to us

Happy New Year to All


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> "Cart Noodle" or "Dirty Noodle"
> Once the iconic street food of Hong Kong, carts used to come out at night serving noodles, you choose what noodle and what toppings you like #freedom. However these carts have all but disappeared, moving into stalls and eventually they will be gone, forevermore.
> 
> Lets take this last day of the year to reflect upon what food means to us
> 
> Happy New Year to All
> 
> View attachment 67770
> View attachment 67771


I really like the honeycomb tripe, time to make some menudo.


----------



## Carl Kotte

3 gyutos, served on aizu mud, sprinkled with mazur birch handles, and finished with some soft iron cladding on aogami #1. Happy new year my KKF friends!


----------



## riba

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 67774
> 
> 
> 3 gyutos, served on aizu mud, sprinkled with mazur birch handles, and finished with some soft iron cladding on aogami #1. Happy new year my KKF friends!


Oh la-la, looking delicious!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Carl Kotte

riba said:


> Oh la-la, looking delicious!
> 
> Happy New Year!



Thank you riba, it wasn’t too bad.
Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Honesuki honyaki, Naniwa-Shapton Glass-Suehiro-progression, well-tempered SG2 and katana powder.


----------



## ian

Gjackson98 said:


> Drunk fish from hometown Wuhan. It tastes bit sweet from the homemade rice wine and rice.
> They like to marinate the fish with rice wine and salt outdoor during the winter for months then steam them when ready to eat.
> View attachment 67756
> View attachment 67757
> View attachment 67758



Hmm. Where I come from, outdoor marination in the winter is called freezing.


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> Hmm. Where I come from, outdoor marination in the winter is called freezing.


The salty brine and alcohol keeps it from freezing, usually ....


----------



## Kristoffer

Prepping for Crème Ninon. 






Remember, there’s always a “right tool” for the job. In this case a 300 mm Masahiro MV-H to finely dice those shallots


----------



## Ryndunk

Ssam. Grilled pork shoulder and chicken.


----------



## Lars

Cant' believe all the great stuff you guys are posting. Thanks for sharing.

Here is my humble week night dinner; Roast chicken thigh with lemon/butter sauce and roast veg.


----------



## lowercasebill

New Year's eve


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Homemade Caesar dressing & croutons. Chicken and shrimp on the Weber. This only required two cuts to this point, lots of cuts to follow


----------



## The Edge

Had some leftover Olive Tapenade that needed to get used. Deboned a chicken, marinated in the Tapenade, and seared skin side down, before flipping, cover, and finishing in the oven for 12 minutes, letting it rest in the covered dutch oven. Paired with smoked Guda and Jalepeno Polenta. Topped with mushroom, garlic, sherry, mustard, and parsley gravy. 

Get to make stock with the carcass tomorrow, and have leftovers for a few days! Not a bad way to end the day where I met a fellow knife geek in town (not affiliated with this group), and talk sharpening, forging, and heat treating, as well as construction techniques. 20/20 is lookin' sharp so far!


----------



## Imraan

There's great inspiration browsing this thread!

Thanks all for sharing.

I made a childhood comfort dish, perfect for a cold PNW day:


----------



## Michi

Imraan said:


> I made a childhood comfort dish, perfect for a cold PNW day:


The link isn't working for me. Maybe a permission problem? It's generally easiest to upload photos. Just drag and drop into the text edit window.


----------



## Imraan

Michi said:


> The link isn't working for me. Maybe a permission problem? It's generally easiest to upload photos. Just drag and drop into the text edit window.



Cheers Michi, I'm trying from my phone and can't get it working... I'll keep at it for a bit.

Here's an external link for now : https://imgur.com/a/WWw3dao

Fixed previous post, mods pls delete this post when convenient to avoid clutter. Thanks very much!


----------



## Michi

That potato fry looks nice! Care to divulge the recipe?


----------



## Imraan

Thanks mate! Yep, all good, took a while to type sorry. 

It's from memory, my Mom taught me this one. I don't have exact amounts, I do the ratios by eye and taste so they're guesstimates. There's a fair bit of room for adjustment as you like.

Ingredients:

Neutral oil (+ Duck fat if you have it)
Mustard seeds, Cumin seeds - about 1tsp each
Ginger & garlic paste - about 2tbsp freshly processed as possible I use a microplane, works great.
Fresh green chilli paste to taste
Dry red chilli powder to taste
Coriander powder, turmeric powder - about 1tsp
Salt to taste
Diced potatoes - I did about 4 cups today I think? 7 or 8 smaller Russets
Cilantro - finely minced for garnish. Can add or sub lemon juice too

The key for this is cooking the spices in hot oil in order before adding the potatoes. It basically cooks itself after that.

So:

Heat a whole bunch of oil (with additional duck fat if you have it) in a heavy skillet. The bottom of my 12'' was about 4mm deep.

Add the mustard and cumin seeds and toast for about 40s. I test the oil temp with one or two mustard seeds before adding the whole lot in. You want them to pop and sizzle almost immediately. It's also important to keep the spices moving in the pan while toasting so they don't burn.
Once the first two spices are just browning and fragrant add the sesame seeds, toast for another 40s or so. Then add the ginger/garlic/chilli pastes and cook down a bit. You should be coughing a bit by now. Add the rest of the spices and cook for another 40-50s.

Add potatos and salt now and mix thoroughly. Keep the contents moving for a few minutes then cover and let cook for about 10/15min stirring occasionally. I find a flat metal scraper works perfectly for shifting the potatoes around in the skillet. Uncover and cook for another 5-10 minutes until you're getting some nice crispy bits together with soft cooked potato cubes. You can use a few tbsp of water to deglaze halfway through if you get stickage or it gets too dry. Not at the end tho cos it'll be too wet and you'll lose the crunch.

Garnish with the minced cilantro and a squeeze of lemon and serve. Keeps really well and works cold or reheated, in wraps etc etc. Refried it's a great breakfast hash. One of my favs.


----------



## Michi

Thank you so much, I really can see that working. Will be giving this a try before long!


----------



## Imraan

Michi said:


> Thank you so much, I really can see that working. Will be giving this a try before long!



Most welcome Michi, let me know how you get on!


----------



## Michi

I'm travelling at the moment, so it'll be a while before I can try this. But I'll report back once I do.


----------



## idemhj

Made this a couple of days ago. It’s a (semi)traditional kind of Danish burger called a bøfsandwich (chopped steak sandwich), often serverede at truck stops. As should be obvious from the photo it is defined by the thick, brown gravy. Other ingredients include three kinds of onion, namely caramelized, raw, and crisp, pickled beetroot, pickled (slicing) cucumber, ketchup, mustard, and remoulade. Though it may not look all that instagrammable, it’s very comforting.


----------



## M1k3

Reminds me of Salisbury steak, but, actually appetizing.


----------



## idemhj

M1k3 said:


> Reminds me of Salisbury steak, but, actually appetizing.


Exactly, it is a kind of Salisbury steak in a bun


----------



## erickso1

Imraan said:


> There's great inspiration browsing this thread!
> 
> Thanks all for sharing.
> 
> I made a childhood comfort dish, perfect for a cold PNW day:
> 
> View attachment 67914



Looking at the photo and recipes, I think this would work great in a version of breakfast tacos. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Lars

Duck breast on celeriac puree with veg and gravy.


----------



## ian

Lars said:


> Duck breast on celeriac puree with veg and gravy.
> View attachment 67933



I like the chocolate eggs, but it’s a little early for Easter, no?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Imraan ... that looks absolutely delicious! Given my fixation on slicing potatoes it’s going to get cooked in my kitchen soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Imraan

erickso1 said:


> Looking at the photo and recipes, I think this would work great in a version of breakfast tacos. Thanks for sharing the recipe.



A pleasure!

Yes, it would definitely work great for that. Interested to hear how it goes!


----------



## Imraan

Brian Weekley said:


> Imraan ... that looks absolutely delicious! Given my fixation on slicing potatoes it’s going to get cooked in my kitchen soon. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks much Brian! It is a lot of fun to prep for sure  I had a blast testing my new knife with this! 
Let me know how it goes when you do, makes me happy to share good food even remotely via recipe.


----------



## Lars

ian said:


> I like the chocolate eggs, but it’s a little early for Easter, no?


Always good to be ahead, right?!


----------



## Kristoffer

I made a quick ramsons soup, with potatoes and onions for lunch today. Quick and easy, but turned out quite tasty. 

Sorry about the poor presentation. This was what left over after the hungry family had wolfed down most of it.


----------



## ian

Kristoffer said:


> I made a quick ramsons soup, with potatoes and onions for lunch today. Quick and easy, but turned out quite tasty.
> 
> Sorry about the poor presentation. This was what left over after the hungry family had wolfed down most of it.
> 
> View attachment 67970



I don’t understand these people who pause to photograph their food before eating it. Looks good!


----------



## Xenif

Mushroom Bacon Carbonara

Everyones been killin it this holiday


----------



## Lars

Vegetable soup.


----------



## ian

Lunch today was sweet potato hash with poached egg. Hash also had onions, garlic, tomato and crispy chickpeas, with cumin, coriander, cayenne, smoked paprika, bay butter, and lemon. Sweet potatoes were parboiled with baking soda, then baked at 450 F until soft/crisp.

Didn’t have time to wipe the plate rim since I didn’t want my wife to see me taking photos of my lunch for KKF.

Here’s the knife used (Mizuno KS).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Just had breakfast! What does one make for breakfast when they get a new carbon steel wok? Beef and broccoli naturally. 
Haha.


----------



## chemicalstar

It has been rather windy and cold here in Istanbul so ended up making some kimchi jjigae last week.


----------



## Lars

I like to keep a supply of coconut curry sauce in the freezer for an easy meal.
Cooked some chicken and rice to go with it..


----------



## lowercasebill

Short rib gyudon


----------



## chemicalstar

lowercasebill said:


> Short rib gyudon


Oh yesssss


----------



## Xenif

Woke up this morning and was till on holiday mode ... Only had 45 mins to get breakfast and bento ready, but got that bento out the door with a min to spare.

Beef and mushroom stir fry bento


----------



## Kgp

Fried chicken and halusky. If I'm ever on death row, this will be my last meal!

Got a Ninja Foodi for Christmas. Did a decent job on the chicken.

Ken


----------



## erickso1

Lars said:


> I like to keep a supply of coconut curry sauce in the freezer for an easy meal.
> Cooked some chicken and rice to go with it..
> View attachment 68109



This is a great idea. I need to keep some quarter cup shots in the freezer for future use. Had about a quarter cup of yellow curry left over from the weekend. Poured it over scrambled eggs and has browns . It was amazing.


----------



## The Edge

Not in the right order, but started with biscuits and gravy (second photo). Didn't feel like cooking, so got some tacos for dinner. First picture is al pastor and the last one is carne asada. It's a blessing to be able to choose between 10 different great Mexican places locally.


----------



## LuvDog

chemicalstar said:


> View attachment 68097
> 
> 
> It has been rather windy and cold here in Istanbul so ended up making some kimchi jjigae last week.



that would have gone well with the galbi jjim I just made. And of course dukk guk on New Years


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gosh darn it! Can we agree right here and now to all move to the sane neighborhood when we retire? We would have some bad mamba-jamba POTLUCK dinners!


----------



## LuvDog

How about some dolsot bibimbap


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> Gosh darn it! Can we agree right here and now to all move to the sane neighborhood when we retire? We would have some bad mamba-jamba POTLUCK dinners!


I agree with this, a KKF retirement community would be awesome. Passarounds and potlucks will legendary. And think about our collective stone collection .... This retirement community shall be aptly named "Wonderland"


----------



## boomchakabowwow

That extra turkey I bought over the holidays?

Salvador style! I may never eat turkey again. Haha.


----------



## Brian Weekley

With inspiration from boomchakabowwow ... I did up my spare turkey today. Now you might think that’s just a pile of roasted bacon. The answer lies in what goes better with bacon .... answer EVERYTHING!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn.........^


----------



## chemicalstar

LuvDog said:


> How about some dolsot bibimbap



That looks gorgeous!!! Please do share some, I will bring soju.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Look, a chicken ball







I should have served it whole instead of carving it.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I’m batching tonight. Time for steak. A reverse seared strip loin, jasmine rice and Canada’s favourite side ... cold beans! Baked the steak in the toaster oven to 90F internal, finished by searing in a HOT Carbon pan. The knife is a new stock Masamoto KS 3124. Here’s a few pics ...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Perfect. I did steak last Night in my carbon pans and went a few degrees too hot. Boo on me!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Bow wow ... have you tried the reverse sear?


----------



## Xenif

Lunch for the day

Karaage, tamagoyaki, buttered mushroom, stirfried bakchoy, strawberries 

Oyako-don


----------



## The Edge

Breaded Pork Loin with Asparagus Risotto.


----------



## chemicalstar

I decided to do something other than staring at and complaining about the space my pasta maker occupies on my counter last night:











Roasted red bell pepper pasta with pecorino romano!


----------



## Lars

Wonderful looking pasta @chemicalstar

Would gladly swab a portion for some of my roast pork..


----------



## Carl Kotte

Socca


----------



## Brian Weekley

Oh my ... could I have a double order to eat now and the same to take away?


----------



## Gjackson98

chow mein (less oil, less salt)


----------



## chemicalstar

Lars said:


> Wonderful looking pasta @chemicalstar
> 
> Would gladly swab a portion for some of my roast pork..



Wow!! Look at that crackling! Do you follow a certain recipe?


----------



## Lars

chemicalstar said:


> Wow!! Look at that crackling! Do you follow a certain recipe?


I put it skin side down in a roasting tray and add enough boiling water to cover the skin.
Then I put it in the oven at 200c for 20 minutes before I flip it over, salt the skin and give it another 1,5 hours.
Rest for 20 minutes and you are ready to carve.


----------



## chemicalstar

Thank you Lars!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Curry with potato and cauliflower






And a munetoshi Gyuto entering from the left for no reason at all.


----------



## Lars

I made a sandwich with the leftover pork from yesterday. Bun, mayo, braised red cabbage and pickles.





Then I added a touch of the leftover gravy..


----------



## Brian Weekley

Yum!


----------



## M1k3

Pot De Creme with Takamura Chromax even though it sat unused.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Pot De Creme with Takamura Chromax even though it sat unused.



? 

Unused? Aren’t you covering them with the Takamura? Gotta minimize that skin formation....


----------



## M1k3

Ok, used long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## Lars

Salmon tartar.


----------



## chemicalstar

Lars your food always looks amazing!

I made gyoza from scratch for the first time this weekend. What do you guys think? It is for a special guest!


----------



## ian

chemicalstar said:


> Lars your food always looks amazing!
> 
> I made gyoza from scratch for the first time this weekend. What do you guys think? It is for a special guest!
> View attachment 68575
> 
> View attachment 68576
> 
> View attachment 68577



A+. Your folding skills are about 10 times better than mine. It’s disheartening to know that not everyone’s dumplings look like small mutants.


----------



## Lars

chemicalstar said:


> Lars your food always looks amazing!


Wow, thanks! I’m just a humble home cook who likes to play with his food.

Those dumplings looks inspired!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Twice fried pork belly, homemade buffalo sauce, and an "Asian flavored" cucumber salad.


----------



## Brian Weekley

What’s better than fried pork belly ... simple ... twice fried pork belly! Awesome dish!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Brian Weekley said:


> What’s better than fried pork belly ... simple ... twice fried pork belly! Awesome dish!


Thanks! The first fry does the heavy lifting, about an hour at 225F. Let cool and dry on a rack while you clean the oil and the pot, then fry at 375 until awesome.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Thanks Caleb ... as I consider pork belly to be one of my primary food groups I can’t wait to try your technique. Look for it in an upcoming new knives post.


----------



## DamageInc

One of my neighbors had slaughtered one of their free range organic calfs. Bought some of the meat. Not a lot of marbling, but lots of flavor and quite tender. Goes well with bearnaise.

This is a ribeye served with fried potatoes and oxheart cabbage slaw with orange segments and toasted almonds.


----------



## DamageInc

Got a huge bag of bones for free. Lots of demi glace to make.


----------



## steelcity

Before the sauce


----------



## Kgp

steelcity said:


> Before the sauce


I just ate and now I’m hungry again!


----------



## Bert2368

Had meaty cravings. All my meat was in a freezer. What to do?

1: Thaw a crap ton of various meats.

2: Check over and re trim of excess fat, silver skin and tendons about 6 lb. finished weight of venison "trim" (the bits usually used to make saussage), place into five 1 Qt. canning jars along with celery, carrots, onion, portobello mushrooms, whole garlic cloves, black pepper, smoked paprika and canning salt. Pressure cooker is going right now, planning on 90 minutes at 10 psi (my kitchen is about 750 feet above sea level).

3: Put about 9 lb. of venison neck roasts and 5 lb. of beef chuck tender roasts into five vacuum bags, coated with a dry rub consisting of fresh ground black pepper, celery seed, kosher salt, onion powder, garlic powder, smoked paprika, thyme. This will run in the sous vide for 36 hours at 137° F, on Tuesday it goes into the water smoker for a couple of hours of final cooking/smoking.

So all this meat is DELAYED GRATIFICATION MEAT. What the fraggle rock am I supposed to eat for dinner tonight... Frozen pizza?!


----------



## ptolemy

I did this recipe this weekend 

Changed a few things: chicken livers were switched to rabbit livers (all I had). Whole milk instead of cream and Uruguayan Reggianito Cheese instead of the 'real' thing.

Turned out really really good. I do think I would only use bacon vs butter + bacon and start with 1/2 his oil initially. Mine had a LOT of fat, that I removed when I mixed it once a hour in oven. I would wager 4oz at least.

Using spaghetti, as I didn't have wider pasta handy. I also really liked the trick of not browning the meat as in was very tender in the end.


----------



## Michi

Imraan said:


> Thanks mate! Yep, all good, took a while to type sorry.
> 
> It's from memory, my Mom taught me this one.


Finally got a chance to try this. That's a really nice recipe. The spices work really well together, and the duck fat makes sure that the potatoes come out crispy.

Do you have an Indian background, by any chance? The spices are much like what is commonly used in Ayurvedic cooking…

Thanks again, I really enjoyed this a lot!

I added some homemade sausage and a bit of salad to turn this into a meal


----------



## Lars

Pan fried label rouge chicken breast with vegetables, pickles and pan sauce.


----------



## lowercasebill

Beautiful as always.
Do please enlighten those not from Denmark (me) what is 
"Red label" chicken. Is it a brand name or a grade of chicken?


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> Beautiful as always.
> Do please enlighten those not from Denmark (me) what is
> "Red label" chicken. Is it a brand name or a grade of chicken?


Thanks!

It’s a grade of french free range chicken that we are lucky to have available in danish supermarkets. 
Really nice taste and texture.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Sucks following Lars! 

here is some Hong Kong comfort food. Had a buddy make his version, and then tried it in a Hong Kong diner. Here is my riff on PORK WITH CREAMED CORN. over rice. I added Laap Chaung cuz I could.


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> Sucks following Lars!



Is someone making you follow me? Please let us know who it is!


----------



## KJDedge

Is there a recipe share forum on here?
So many good dishes need to be memorialized


----------



## Michi

No, no recipe sub-forum at the moment. I'd like to see one created though. We really have some spectacular meals being presented here, and a forum for recipes would be really useful.


----------



## chemicalstar

I second this! Would love to try recipes by other forum members as well as share some Turkish ones.


----------



## Xenif

Do you guys follow recipes when you cook? I just kinda look through my fridge and see what pops into my brain that momment ....


----------



## chemicalstar

Xenif said:


> Do you guys follow recipes when you cook? I just kinda look through my fridge and see what pops into my brain that momment ....



Depends on what I am making. Some recipes are just in my brain, taught by my mom or by watching her cook when I was a kid. But some stuff, like gyozas, fresh pasta, Asian food I cook--I do follow recipes and edit them to my liking.


----------



## Petr

Roast beef with sauce "Holandes" with kampotski long


----------



## J.C

KJDedge said:


> Is there a recipe share forum on here?
> So many good dishes need to be memorialized


We can do that, I don’t mind sharing my recipe, maybe others too

in the mean time, extra crispy roasted pork loin for today.
(Imagine the sound it made when you cut through the crackling)


----------



## lowercasebill

boomchakabowwow said:


> Sucks following Lars!
> 
> here is some Hong Kong comfort food. Had a buddy make his version, and then tried it in a Hong Kong diner. Here is my riff on PORK WITH CREAMED CORN. over rice. I added Laap Chaung cuz I could.
> 
> View attachment 68766


Any herbs or spices used. I am going to make this tonight. Thanks for posting


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> Do you guys follow recipes when you cook? I just kinda look through my fridge and see what pops into my brain that momment ....


I either do that or wonder around the market til i see something that grabs my attention.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I think a recipe forum would be great. I though a “knives in action” thread would be great and could include recipes as well.


----------



## riba

J.C said:


> in the mean time, extra crispy roasted pork loin for today.


Wow, man hungry!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> Any herbs or spices used. I am going to make this tonight. Thanks for posting




ginger, green onions the white parts, and garlic. 

ground pork goes into the wok. until cooked.

dump in can of corn..i added frozen roasted corn leftovers i had.

added white pepper, salt and some soy sauce. then the rest of the green parts of the green onion.


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Do you guys follow recipes when you cook? I just kinda look through my fridge and see what pops into my brain that momment ....


It depends. I have probably 150+ recipes in my head that I can make at the drop of a hat. Then there are things I haven't made in ten years or so, and I go on the web and refresh my memory. Then there are things I've never ever done before, so I go and do a bit of research on the web. (I'm about to descend down the sourdough rabbit hole…)

But, really, a lot of the time, I go to a market and just browse. And often see things that I don't know (and can't read the label of, because it's in Chinese or some other Asian script). Then I buy the thingamajig anyway, just to find out what it is, and research it and figure out what to do with it. (I've had big surprises that way, both positive and negative. Bitter melon was a really positive one; I bought it on impulse just to find out what can be done with it, and I really liked it.)

And, quite often, a recipe just sort of takes shape in my head as I see various foods that look nice at a market, and then think "_this_ would go well with _that_. So I buy a few things and round out the "recipe" as I go. Usually, that approach works quite well. Lots more hits than misses that way, at any rate…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Is someone making you follow me? Please let us know who it is!


hhahaha.

just a gluten for punishment i suppose. you did a great meal up there!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gjackson98 said:


> chow mein (less oil, less salt) View attachment 68399
> View attachment 68400
> View attachment 68401
> View attachment 68402



what WOK is that? one of those elusive China ones.?


----------



## Gjackson98

boomchakabowwow said:


> what WOK is that? one of those elusive China ones.?


Its a ChanChiKee wok, I got it from China maybe 3 years back? Pretty good stuff


----------



## Lars

I actually like recipes. I think it's nice for inspiration and trying something different than my usual staples.
Tonight I made stuffed aubergines only because I stumbled on a recipe while surfing the BBC.
Being kinda stuck in the "meat+veg"-school of thought it's nice to get out of my comfort zone a little..
..And it tasted great!


----------



## Xenif

Testing Recipe Format

Katsu-Don and Miso soup combo, est time 1hr, knife highlight: Tanaka Ginsan Nakiri

Ingredients: 

Pork Rib Chops x 4
Eggs x 6 
Onion x 1
Green onion x2 
Shitake (fresh) x 6
Shimeji Mushrooms x 1 bunch 
Diakon x 1/3
Rice 2.5 cups
Miso, soy sauce, sake (rice wine), mirin, sugar
Panko and flour
Katsuobushi and Kombu for Dashi

Prep:
Cook rice.
Beats eggs, seperate two cups for the pork. Veg cut into bite sizes. Pork chops (salt and pepper) in flour-egg-panko. Make Dashi with Kombu and Katsuobushi. Save some Dashi combine with sake, soy sauce, mirin, sugar to make sauce for KatsuDon.

Instructions;
1)Add diakon and shimeji to dashi
2)in a pan with cold oil, add in pankoed chops, then turn to med high after chops go in.
3)cream in miso once the diakon is translucent (aprox 5-7mins) 
4)porkchops can be fliped once it has reached desired colour, once the other size has browned take out and drain, save a few spoonful of the oil
5)heat another pan, add saved oil, add onion, green onions, shitake, fry until soft. Add base sauce prepared earlier.
6)rice in bowl, cut chops, add egg into sauce, heat off and use risidual heat to cook egg. Top egg/sauce onto half of chop, on rice add more green on top and in miso soup. Soup reasy. And Serve.

Video Guide:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7OXUhknjFS/?igshid=155qj0sb9ei74

So easy a 5 year old can do it


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gjackson98 said:


> Its a ChanChiKee wok, I got it from China maybe 3 years back? Pretty good stuff


 lucky!!


----------



## Luftmensch

Xenif said:


> So easy a 5 year old can do it



Given your posts, I suppose it shouldnt surprise me that your children would be great cooks... But wow! Great work little Xenif!


----------



## KJDedge

Xenif... nice work on the recipe post!
Loved the featured knife idea...
Now what do we need to do to get an admin to set up a separate forum link?


----------



## Michi

KJDedge said:


> Now what do we need to do to get an admin to set up a separate forum link?


Let's all mail-bomb @Angie


----------



## madelinez

+1 for a recipe sub-forum.


----------



## madelinez

Ran low on ingredients yesterday so created something... new. Mulato peppers, onion, tomatoes, almond butter, rosemary, coriander and sous vide lamb neck. Wasn't half bad!


----------



## Nedfeister

Garlic soup


----------



## Michi

Nedfeister said:


> Garlic soup


Oh yes!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Recipe please!


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> Recipe please!


I've used this one in the past:

https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2013/04/celebrating-national-garlic-day-with.html

That makes a nice soup. But I like the addition of chorizo in @Nedfeister's one. Would like to check out that recipe, too!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Got it ... thanks.


----------



## Bert2368

The venison roasts are on the left, the beef roasts to the right. Both are quite tasty. 

Thermometer is set to max hold, reading shown is after 2.75 hours in the cheap-O Walmart charcoal fueled water smoker. 

I did these roasts sous vide for 36 hours at 137° F, then chilled for about 16 hours, then smoked over lump charcoal with apple wood trimmings from pruning my own trees. The deer being smoked/sous vide cooked had just prior to being harvested eaten some windfall apples off of the very same trees providing the smoking wood- Great circle of life, y'all.


----------



## Nedfeister

Brian Weekley said:


> Recipe please!



It's a great recipe, please try it.

4 tablespoons olive oil
4-5 large garlic bulbs, broken into cloves, skin kept on
100g cooking chorizo, cut into little pieces
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
1/2 teaspoon sweet smoked Spanish paprika
1 litre good chicken stock
4 eggs
4 slices sourdough, toasted and torn into rough pieces
Salt and pepper

Heat oil over low flame and add garlic. Gently fry 15-20 mins until golden but not dark. (The smell is heavenly!) Allow to cool then squeeze out sweet garlic flesh discarding the skins. Puree in pestle and mortar. Add chorizo to pan and fry until crisp and caramelized. Add thyme then pureed garlic. Add paprika and chicken stock. Bring to simmer and check seasoning. When ready to serve poach eggs in the soup and serve adding toasted bread. A real winter warmer.

From my all time favourite cook book 'Moro The Cookbook'


----------



## KJDedge

Nedfeister said:


> It's a great recipe, please try it.
> 
> 4 tablespoons olive oil
> 4-5 large garlic bulbs, broken into cloves, skin kept on
> 100g cooking chorizo, cut into little pieces
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon sweet smoked Spanish paprika
> 1 litre good chicken stock
> 4 eggs
> 4 slices sourdough, toasted and torn into rough pieces
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Heat oil over low flame and add garlic. Gently fry 15-20 mins until golden but not dark. (The smell is heavenly!) Allow to cool then squeeze out sweet garlic flesh discarding the skins. Puree in pestle and mortar. Add chorizo to pan and fry until crisp and caramelized. Add thyme then pureed garlic. Add paprika and chicken stock. Bring to simmer and check seasoning. When ready to serve poach eggs in the soup and serve adding toasted bread. A real winter warmer.
> 
> From my all time favourite cook book 'Moro The Cookbook'



Good work on recipe!!
As soon as I get home from my trip I am going to make it...


----------



## chemicalstar

I previously posted this in the wrong thread, so here it is again:







I had this lamb the other night at a restaurant. Lamb is a very popular type of meat here in Turkey and it can be really really good depending on where it comes from and how it is cooked. This was an acceptable dish but I do prefer fattier lamb.

I did go on a bit about this on my Instagram (same name) so if you want to read my small rant, you are welcome to


----------



## Nedfeister

KJDedge said:


> Good work on recipe!!
> As soon as I get home from my trip I am going to make it...



Oh great, let us know how it goes, I added a spoon of sugar to mine to balance the sweetness but it may depend on your garlic/chorizo, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Lars

Nedfeister said:


> From my all time favourite cook book 'Moro The Cookbook'



I just ordered one from Amazon.co.uk, thanks for the recommendation..!

Some dishes taste so much better than they look - like this Coq Au Vin I made today.


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon.co.uk, thanks for the recommendation..!
> 
> Some dishes taste so much better than they look - like this Coq Au Vin I made today.
> View attachment 68986


Great, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Macaroni

Got into the Konro yesterday...


----------



## Luftmensch

Nedfeister said:


> It's a great recipe, please try it.



Thanks for sharing. I'll have to dig this one up when it gets cooler. Looks delicious! Can't help but think I would be tempted to add onion.... maybe that would detract from the garlic flavours though...

mmmm


----------



## Nedfeister

Luftmensch said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll have to dig this one up when it gets cooler. Looks delicious! Can't help but think I would be tempted to add onion.... maybe that would detract from the garlic flavours though...
> 
> mmmm



Indeed, I tried to use the biggest, plumpest garlic I could find. Happy cooking!


----------



## Xenif

A few homey chinese dishes:

Hakka Style Braised Duck on Edo

Pea Shoots Stir fried in garlic

Oyster sauce braised mushrooms on baby bakchoy


----------



## Lars

Ribeye with béarnaise, duck fat roasted spuds and salad.


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Ribeye with béarnaise, duck fat roasted spuds and salad.
> View attachment 69179


Duck fat is king


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Did a quick kimchee fried rice.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Hereford filet, sou vide and browned in ghee


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pasta and courgettes, with lemon and basil.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lentil soup for lunch.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 69181
> View attachment 69182
> Hereford filet, sou vide and browned in ghee


That’s perfect!


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Did a quick kimchee fried rice.


The ketchup is missing!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> The ketchup is missing!


Haha. My wife added it to hers.


----------



## Garner Harrison

Parents came back from a bike ride and I thought I'd make them a snack to eat while they relax. Also it was an excuse to finally use my new knife  





While I was slicing the cucumber I noticed the Mazaki didnt really feel that sharp when doing it, like it was veering off to the right whenever I sliced. So I struggled to cut tomatoes as shown. 





The Mazaki was the stuff at the top, wouldnt go through tomato skin at all and it was kind of expected. When I finished Polishing the knife I gave it a quick few runs on the stone to sharpen it, when I felt the edge it didnt feel sharp so I did the paper cut test. Sliced through paper like nothing, so Ive learned that I cant be lazy with sharpening and the paper cut test doesnt really mean much except that it can cut paper  The stuff on the bottom was my Tanaka knife, and that thing was something I spent time sharpening so it was working like a dream!  





Did the rest with my Tanaka knife. 






Parents loved it!


----------



## Xenif

More Cantonese Food

Homemade ChaSiu
View attachment 69247

Wintermelon on a bed of fungi, topped with dehydrated scallop and high stock sauce
View attachment 69248

Silken Chicken in Herbal Rice Wine Broth, cooked table side
View attachment 69249
View attachment 69250

Green Lettuce stirfried with Fermented Bean Curd (Fu Yu) sauce


----------



## Michi

My first sourdough bread, ever. I didn't get as much rise as I had hoped. It's a high-hydration dough and, after I mixed up the dough, I realised that I accidentally had grabbed the wrong flour jar and used all-purpose flour instead of bread flour. I figured I'll bake it anyway and see what happens. I'm glad I did. Taste and texture are really nice, and the crust is super-crusty


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> My first sourdough bread, ever. I didn't get as much rise as I had hoped. It's a high-hydration dough and, after I mixed up the dough, I realised that I accidentally had grabbed the wrong flour jar and used all-purpose flour instead of bread flour. I figured I'll bake it anyway and see what happens. I'm glad I did. Taste and texture are really nice, and the crust is super-crusty
> 
> View attachment 69252



That looks very good all things considered - in particular as a first attempt. Dense flour tends to give little rise. It depends on What your goal is! [emoji16] You can, generally speaking, often help the dough a little by adding a tiny tiny bit of yeast to give it a little extra push. As a safety net for the sourdough.


----------



## Garner Harrison

Remember to score the bread, and have a little moisture in the pot to allow it to expand as much as it wants before the crust forms. Scoring the bread allowed you to control the direction of its expansion and the moisture stops the crust forming too early.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Garner Harrison said:


> Remember to score the bread, and have a little moisture in the pot to allow it to expand as much as it wants before the crust forms. Scoring the bread allowed you to control the direction of its expansion and the moisture stops the crust forming too early.



Yeah, true, scoring and moisture is important. For great crust I’ve had good results by cranking the oven to max and throwing in an icecube (in a separate tray in the bottom of the oven) when the bread goes in. As soon as the bread goes in I adjust the temperature of the oven. After 5 minutes I let out some of the steam from the icecube. Have fun [emoji1303][emoji16][emoji23] @Michi


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pork and pineapple. Well, I’m a toddler feeder


----------



## erickso1

Call me a toddler then. Pork and pineapple is one of my favorite combos. Had it last night in Curry. (Not homemade. But still delicious.)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Couldn’t let the fish go to waste


----------



## lowercasebill

oysters on a take out cheese steak. I have no excuse. It was good


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> My first sourdough bread, ever. I didn't get as much rise as I had hoped. It's a high-hydration dough and, after I mixed up the dough, I realised that I accidentally had grabbed the wrong flour jar and used all-purpose flour instead of bread flour. I figured I'll bake it anyway and see what happens. I'm glad I did. Taste and texture are really nice, and the crust is super-crusty
> 
> View attachment 69252


Looks good to me, and I don't like sourdough!


----------



## ACHiPo

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 69282
> oysters on a take out cheese steak. I have no excuse. It was good


So weed is legal there?


----------



## lowercasebill

ACHiPo said:


> So weed is legal there?


No. But there was a lot of gin involved


----------



## lowercasebill

bacon on the mini BGE


----------



## Caleb Cox

Both are common po boy ingredients so I bless it, apply gravy and hot sauce as needed.


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 69282
> oysters on a take out cheese steak. I have no excuse. It was good


#reallife


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Xenif said:


> More Cantonese Food
> 
> Homemade ChaSiu
> View attachment 69247
> 
> Wintermelon on a bed of fungi, topped with dehydrated scallop and high stock sauce
> View attachment 69248
> 
> Silken Chicken in Herbal Rice Wine Broth, cooked table side
> View attachment 69249
> View attachment 69250
> 
> Green Lettuce stirfried with Fermented Bean Curd (Fu Yu) sauce
> View attachment 69251




For some reason I can only see the last picture, unfortunate because I really wanted to see the chashu. Did you use the fermented bean curd or add food colouring? I think I read at the noma page about how the microbes produce the color which I thought was pretty cool


----------



## Xenif

aboynamedsuita said:


> For some reason I can only see the last picture, unfortunate because I really wanted to see the chashu. Did you use the fermented bean curd or add food colouring? I think I read at the noma page about how the microbes produce the color which I thought was pretty cool
> 
> View attachment 69309


Weird coz I can see it fine on the app! @Angie how do we fix this ?

As for that cha siu you can use red bean curd (nam yu), I was lazy and used cha siu sauce [emoji24]


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Xenif said:


> Weird coz I can see it fine on the app! @Angie how do we fix this ?
> 
> As for that cha siu you can use red bean curd (nam yu), I was lazy and used cha siu sauce [emoji24]



Weird. I can’t see it in web view either. 

I’d like to try and do the fermenting from scratch, but that’s wishful thinking (I recall noma said it’s one of the more difficult cultures to deal with).


----------



## The Edge

Moroccan Beef Stew with Roasted Cauliflower and Herb Salad.


----------



## lowercasebill

Hangtown fry


----------



## Lars

Pickles.


----------



## Michi

Green, aren't they?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Green, aren't they?


Bad lighting, sorry. Here is a better shot.


----------



## Lars

This chicken dinner was just an excuse to eat pickles.


----------



## Gjackson98

Preserved ham/Bacon; traditional food for Chinese people during lunar new year.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Cabbage rolls filled with sauteed mushroom, ricotta, thyme, schallotts, black pepper and celeriac. Tasted like a mock version of the real deal: kåldolmar. It was alright!


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 69400
> 
> View attachment 69401
> 
> View attachment 69402
> 
> Cabbage rolls filled with sauteed mushroom, ricotta, thyme, schallotts, black pepper and celeriac. Tasted like a mock version of the real deal: kåldolmar. It was alright!


Herregud vad gott det såg ut. Det var en annan som frestade mig med kålpudding häromdagen, får göra nåt åt det där tror jag!


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> Herregud vad gott det såg ut. Det var en annan som frestade mig med kålpudding häromdagen, får göra nåt åt det där tror jag!



Kul att höra. [emoji16] Kåldolmar är bland det finaste som finns. Den vegetariska varianten, njae, inte riktigt samma extas, men faktum är att rotselleri, skogssvamp, innanmäte från kål och schalottenlök försiktigt mjukstekta tillsammans i två timmar är en fin kombo också. Kålen är så dominant ändå så det är bara att rida på den. [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

@RDalman I find it hard to believe that anyone but a Swede would see a picture of this and think ’Holy daddy finger that looks good!’ [emoji23][emoji1] Swedish cuisine at its best [emoji203][emoji1612]


----------



## Lars

Tal ordentligt!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> @RDalman I find it hard to believe that anyone but a Swede would see a picture of this and think ’Holy daddy finger that looks good!’ [emoji23][emoji1] Swedish cuisine at its best [emoji203][emoji1612]



Reminds me of Polish stuffed cabbage (don't remember the Polish name).


----------



## Kgp

M1k3 said:


> Reminds me of Polish stuffed cabbage (don't remember the Polish name).


In Slovak, it's halupki. Probably same or similar in Polish.
Ken


----------



## Michi

“Kohlrouladen” in German.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Bad lighting, sorry. Here is a better shot.


Don’t mind me, I just was being silly  They look great!


----------



## Lars

We Call it Kåldolmer.

Btw, I like to tease our swedish brothers and sisters, but today Matilda Mattis Årestad has all my respect.


----------



## Edge

Xenif said:


> Weird coz I can see it fine on the app! @Angie how do we fix this ?
> 
> As for that cha siu you can use red bean curd (nam yu), I was lazy and used cha siu sauce [emoji24]



What picture on which post? Is it this one?


----------



## MowgFace

Xenif said:


> More Cantonese Food
> 
> Homemade ChaSiu
> View attachment 69247
> 
> Wintermelon on a bed of fungi, topped with dehydrated scallop and high stock sauce
> View attachment 69248
> 
> Silken Chicken in Herbal Rice Wine Broth, cooked table side
> View attachment 69249
> View attachment 69250
> 
> Green Lettuce stirfried with Fermented Bean Curd (Fu Yu) sauce
> View attachment 69251


 @Angie 

This post

Mowgs


----------



## Edge

Xenif said:


> More Cantonese Food
> 
> Homemade ChaSiu
> View attachment 69247
> 
> Wintermelon on a bed of fungi, topped with dehydrated scallop and high stock sauce
> View attachment 69248
> 
> Silken Chicken in Herbal Rice Wine Broth, cooked table side
> View attachment 69249
> View attachment 69250
> 
> Green Lettuce stirfried with Fermented Bean Curd (Fu Yu) sauce
> View attachment 69251




There is no attachment to see when I go into edit mode. 
You say you uploaded with your phone. Is it an iPhone? Did you use the app or mobile browser?


----------



## Bert2368

Nedfeister said:


> It's a great recipe, please try it.
> 
> 4 tablespoons olive oil
> 4-5 large garlic bulbs, broken into cloves, skin kept on
> 100g cooking chorizo, cut into little pieces
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon sweet smoked Spanish paprika
> 1 litre good chicken stock
> 4 eggs
> 4 slices sourdough, toasted and torn into rough pieces
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Heat oil over low flame and add garlic. Gently fry 15-20 mins until golden but not dark. (The smell is heavenly!) Allow to cool then squeeze out sweet garlic flesh discarding the skins. Puree in pestle and mortar. Add chorizo to pan and fry until crisp and caramelized. Add thyme then pureed garlic. Add paprika and chicken stock. Bring to simmer and check seasoning. When ready to serve poach eggs in the soup and serve adding toasted bread. A real winter warmer.
> 
> From my all time favourite cook book 'Moro The Cookbook'



Indeed, I tried it. Made a couple of changes...

First, used 2 parts chicken stock and 1 part pork stock. Second, the only chorizo in the house was turkey based, so it got used. Third, triple recipe (which was barely enough, it turned out to be popular).

I found the Moro cookbook on ebay for less than $10, as well as the 2nd cookbook. Both are now on order.


----------



## Xenif

Angie said:


> There is no attachment to see when I go into edit mode.
> You say you uploaded with your phone. Is it an iPhone? Did you use the app or mobile browser?


On android app


----------



## krx927

Michi said:


> “Kohlrouladen” in German.






Kgp said:


> In Slovak, it's halupki. Probably same or similar in Polish.
> Ken



In Balkans they call it Sarma, but it is done with Sauerkraut whole leaves and stuffed with minced meat and rice.

It's yummy and I am sure also Karl's dish was!


----------



## Nedfeister

Bert2368 said:


> Indeed, I tried it. Made a couple of changes...
> 
> First, used 2 parts chicken stock and 1 part pork stock. Second, the only chorizo in the house was turkey based, so it got used. Third, triple recipe (which was barely enough, it turned out to be popular).
> 
> I found the Moro cookbook on ebay for less than $10, as well as the 2nd cookbook. Both are now on order.



Great! Happy to be spreading the Moro cookbook love!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Steamed burbot with creamed cabbage. Thanks @Kristoffer for letting me try his hinoura Nakiri. It was a cabbage killer.


----------



## Kristoffer

Carl Kotte said:


> Steamed burbot with creamed cabbage. Thanks @Kristoffer for letting me try his hinoura Nakiri. It was a cabbage killer.
> View attachment 69454



Happy to see it being put to good use


----------



## Carl Kotte

You guys made me do it! I’m not sure I’m thankful for it yet. The sour dough looks ready!


----------



## AT5760

Nothing says winter in the Midwest like a cold noodle salad with shrimp!


----------



## Lars

I had some leftover pork loin and decided to clean the fridge and make biksemad for dinner.
Biksemad is a danish hash typically made with pork, beef or both, potatoes and onion.
I really like the traditional version, but today I also used celery, broccoli stalk, chili and garlic.
Topped it off with Heinz 57, pickled beetroot and a fried egg.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> I had some leftover pork loin and decided to clean the fridge and make biksemad for dinner.
> Biksemad is a danish hash typically made with pork, beef or both, potatoes and onion.
> I really like the traditional version, but today I also used celery, broccoli stalk, chili and garlic.
> Topped it off with Heinz 57, pickled beetroot and a fried egg.
> View attachment 69536



Ah, I see, a cheap knock-off of the Swedish original: pyttipanna. Looks good, all things considered. Not the real thing, but ok!


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah, I see, a cheap knock-off of the Swedish original: pyttipanna. Looks good, all things considered. Not the real thing, but ok!


It’s the same dish just a different name!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> It’s the same dish just a different name!



Pttf! [emoji6]


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Pttf! [emoji6]


The truth hurts, I guess..


----------



## Kitchenchem

I just got a Mock Mill attachment for my Kitchenaid. I 


milled 700 gm of Hard Red Spring Wheat for a 75% extraction sourdough loaf. 100% fresh milled flour. As you can see I wasn’t paying attention and over cook it a little. However it tastes great. Much better than store bought flour.


----------



## Nedfeister

Chicken Adobo, an all time favourite of mine.


----------



## Lars

Fresh pasta with duck confit, garlic and lemon.


----------



## Xenif

Sukiyaki featuring Mazaki 180 petty and Nakiri


----------



## lowercasebill

Wow


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Fresh pasta with duck confit, garlic and lemon.
> View attachment 69636


I love eating duck confit like that


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> I love eating duck confit like that


First time for me, but it was really nice and simple.
I like making pasta and had a craving for duck confit so I googled and came across this. Will make it again.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Xenif said:


> Sukiyaki featuring Mazaki 180 petty and NakiriView attachment 69648
> View attachment 69649
> View attachment 69650


Very nice! Is that wagyu?


----------



## Xenif

Caleb Cox said:


> Very nice! Is that wagyu?


Nah just $6/lb of regular canadian AAA


----------



## Chips

Nedfeister said:


> It's a great recipe, please try it.
> 
> 4 tablespoons olive oil
> 4-5 large garlic bulbs, broken into cloves, skin kept on
> 100g cooking chorizo, cut into little pieces
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
> 1/2 teaspoon sweet smoked Spanish paprika
> 1 litre good chicken stock
> 4 eggs
> 4 slices sourdough, toasted and torn into rough pieces
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Heat oil over low flame and add garlic. Gently fry 15-20 mins until golden but not dark. (The smell is heavenly!) Allow to cool then squeeze out sweet garlic flesh discarding the skins. Puree in pestle and mortar. Add chorizo to pan and fry until crisp and caramelized. Add thyme then pureed garlic. Add paprika and chicken stock. Bring to simmer and check seasoning. When ready to serve poach eggs in the soup and serve adding toasted bread. A real winter warmer.
> 
> From my all time favourite cook book 'Moro The Cookbook'




I made this tonight and it was excellent! I freewheeled it a bit, adding some demi glacé and a bit of garlic powder at the end to round out the seasoning, but it was delightful. Very easy too, progressing step-wise from the mashed caramelized garlic up to the last step of the croutons. I wanted to use up the remaining quantity of garlic before my winter garlic arrives.


----------



## Nedfeister

Looks great! Thanks for sharing, glad you liked it!


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> made this tonight and it was excellent!


These are beautiful images, congratulations! Worthy of inclusion in a cookbook!


----------



## Garner Harrison

My sourdough starter test trail before I make the final product for real. Wanted to see if my yeast was active enough for bread making as I didnt feed it for months and only started on monday feeding it twice a day. I get consistent rise, of 2-3x the mass and it ferments well. I think Ill need to leave the dough out longer before I shove it in the fridge to evolve more of a tangy sour flavour that we all love in this bread  

Its Rye walnut sourdough at a 80% white to 20% Rye because dont want it to become too gloopy and dense.


----------



## Michi

That looks like very serious bread indeed. Can't wait!


----------



## rickbern

Chips said:


> I made this tonight and it was excellent! I freewheeled it a bit, adding some demi glacé and a bit of garlic powder at the end to round out the seasoning, but it was delightful. Very easy too, progressing step-wise from the mashed caramelized garlic up to the last step of the croutons. I wanted to use up the remaining quantity of garlic before my winter garlic arrives.
> 
> View attachment 69694
> 
> 
> View attachment 69695
> 
> View attachment 69698
> 
> 
> View attachment 69701
> 
> 
> View attachment 69703
> 
> 
> View attachment 69705



Chips, that looks great! My food is definitely not that photogenic, but I never have time to stop and take a picture of it.

If you ever see Spanish smoked paprika in a market pick up a container. It's a pretty different flavor profile from the Hungarian stuff. The smoked stuff is also great on pan fried potatoes. The Spanish call it Patates Brava (or close), serve with aioli, it's on a lot of tapas menus.

Definitely no problem subbing one for the other, but it's a good flavor to have around the kitchen.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> Nah just $6/lb of regular canadian AAA


Wish we had that quality down here!


----------



## Chips

rickbern said:


> Chips, that looks great! My food is definitely not that photogenic, but I never have time to stop and take a picture of it.
> 
> If you ever see Spanish smoked paprika in a market pick up a container. It's a pretty different flavor profile from the Hungarian stuff. The smoked stuff is also great on pan fried potatoes. The Spanish call it Patates Brava (or close), serve with aioli, it's on a lot of tapas menus.
> 
> Definitely no problem subbing one for the other, but it's a good flavor to have around the kitchen.



Thanks! Yeah, I have a ton of the Spanish smoked already on hand (Penzeys) I use it occasionally in BBQ rubs as well.


----------



## M1k3

Caramel Panna Cotta.
Ikazuchi used for the Vanilla Beans.


----------



## Carl Kotte

More bread


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> More bread


Compared to #5345, your learning curve is definitely on the right trajectory! Picture of the crumb please, once it has cooled down


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Compared to #5345, your learning curve is definitely on the right trajectory! Picture of the crumb please, once it has cooled down



It might be my skills, or the fact that this one was actually done with a proper sourdough, a nice recipe and scales with batteries. I did a lot of baking 10 years ago. Reactivating my past knowledge has proven harder than I hoped it would. But I think and hope you’re right: this one should be on the right track [emoji16]


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

@lowercasebill That looks very nice! So, salmon and potatoes in a cream sauce, with tobiko and ikura. Care to let us know what went into the sauce?

We really need that recipe sub-forum…


----------



## lowercasebill

Potatoes cooked in strong dashi (i used a dashi tea bag) poured off most of the stock added salmon steamed added 1/2 and 1/2 brought to simmmer salt and pepper put in bowl added fish eggs . really simple once the shopping is done. Cold and damp here fishy comfort food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Simple home cooking. My riff on MarPoTofu


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> Simple home cooking. My riff on MarPoTofu
> 
> View attachment 69802



Oooooh, I was going to request a recipe for this on the new recipe forum/sub-section. Looks wonderful! Care to share the recipe? [emoji6]


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi Do I have your seal of approval?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Do I have your seal of approval?


Indeed you do! That looks like perfect bread!


----------



## Garner Harrison

@Carl Kotte You bread looks awesome! Reminded me of tiger strips, I bet it tasted amazing!


----------



## Garner Harrison

@Kitchenchem That bread looks great, I wish I could mill my own flour but the mills are so expensive >.> 

I imagine the fragrance would of been amazing!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Garner Harrison @Michi Thanks guys, you’re much too kind. Garner - it wasn’t too bad but I bet it didn’t come near your masterful bread. You set the bar; now I’ll do my best to follow your lead [emoji6]


----------



## Garner Harrison

I'll be posting some pictures of bread Ive made tomorrow my time as they are fermenting in the fridge for now. Lets wait until we see how they turn out before sayings who's best  @Carl Kotte


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Carl Kotte said:


> Oooooh, I was going to request a recipe for this on the new recipe forum/sub-section. Looks wonderful! Care to share the recipe? [emoji6]


Love too!

half lb of ground pork. I put about 1.5 teaspoon of light soy, teaspoon of sesame oil, big pinc of sugar. And then about a heaping teaspoon of corn starch, massage it into a gooey mess. (I do this with all my wok cooked meats now). Ant meat works. Ground turkey is great. 

I use a wok :


Oil, till it smokes. in goes about a pinky size wad of ginger - smashed and minced
In goes a fast full of the spring onion white parts - save the greens for later
I push it to the back of the wok and toss in the pork. I spread the pork around and bring the aromatics on top to keep them from burning. Let the pork sear a bit then toss it all together. 
Now goes in chopped fermented black bean and mince garlic. Teaspoon of each?
Then my sauce I have ready. Toss it in. (Sauce is broad bean paste, Korean gochuchange bean paste, Chinese chili oil, tiny bit of dark soy, drizzle of sesame oil, I think I added sugar here too - mix with some tiny bit of warm water to make it pourable). pour in sauce. Let it sizzle. 
then goes in my Sichuan pepper corn oil. (I grind the pepper corns a tablespoon of so in my mortar and pestle, drop it in a tiny fry pan with a tablespoon of oil. Hear it up till it sizzles and perfumes the house. ( I suppose the dry pepper corns can go straight in. I think my stepdad just used the perfumed oil, and tossed the spent grinding)

now drizzle in some water. The corn starch in the pork thickens the sauce. Taste it for seasoning. Lower in cubed tofu. Most people pre boil the tofu. I’m lazy. I know you can microwave it. I did boil that huge hunk in the photo because I needed to get it hot. 

pour on a fist of the sliced green onion part. Serve. 

if you don’t have a wok you can do parts and set it aside and bring it all together in the end. If this is confusing as heck. Let me know. I can type it out in WORD and post it up. This is tough on my iPad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Damn I’m out of rillette...


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn! Deck-kah-dent! Love it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@boomchakavowwow You’re my hero! Thanks so much! I will make this as soon as I possibly can [emoji12]


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Breakfast this morning. Leftover beef patty, gravy, and an egg with nori flakes.







Carl Kotte said:


> @boomchakavowwow You’re my hero! Thanks so much! I will make this as soon as I possibly can [emoji12]


dont over salt the patty like I did.


----------



## Kristoffer

As an object lesson that “sharp knives aren’t dangerous, dull knives are”, this wedgy, sticky piece of cheap stainless steel took off a decent size chunk of fingertip this evening. 

What would you guys have used to prep butternut, without risking either fingertips or fingernail sized chips? Decent technique and knife skills are not acceptable answers


----------



## dafox

Kristoffer said:


> As an object lesson that “sharp knives aren’t dangerous, dull knives are”, this wedgy, sticky piece of cheap stainless steel took off a decent size chunk of fingertip this evening.
> 
> What would you guys have used to prep butternut, without risking either fingertips or fingernail sized chips? Decent technique and knife skills are not acceptable answers
> 
> View attachment 69824


A victorinox fibrox 10 inch chef .


----------



## Talim

Usually 270mm gyutos. Sharpest one and properly thinned so it doesn't wedge. The added weight usually helps to split them in half without having to force the knife through. Having the patience to go slower also helps.


----------



## Garner Harrison

@Carl Kotte One loaf down! This is my Rye walnut sourdough, 75% white to 25% rye for a fluffy texture inside hopefully. Ill try and send pictures when I slice into this bread!


----------



## Michi

Wow…


----------



## Garner Harrison

Not to sound conceited but I wish I could of used the Organic bakers flour instead of the bakers flour from Woolworth's because I think I could of gotten a better ferment/rise. I just couldnt be bothered to get to Springfield to buy it


----------



## Garner Harrison

My white sourdough with sprouted wheat grain! Cant wait to cut this open with @Michi and @madelinez !


----------



## Garner Harrison

The containers I set these in for the fridge proof need to be a better shape I think next time


----------



## Michi

Green with envy


----------



## madelinez

Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Braised some short-ribs for a stew tonight.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Shrimp and oysters, sentenced to boiling oil.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Garner Harrison Man, you’re a master! Very very well done! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] Did the Mazaki play any part in the making of these fantastic creations?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Did the Mazaki play any part in the making of these fantastic creations?


I'm sure he used the Mazaki to cut the raw eggs…


----------



## madelinez

Can vouch for Garner's bread, the white was one of the best white breads I've had.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> Can vouch for Garner's bread, the white was one of the best white breads I've had.


The rye with the walnuts was pretty bloody nice, too!

I very much doubt that there is a single bakery in the greater Brisbane area that would even get a look in at this level of quality. Simply outstanding!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Guys, did you just have a little Australien bread gathering? [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Cod cozy


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Guys, did you just have a little Australien bread gathering?


There was salami and cheese, too


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Cod cozy


I dig that one!


----------



## Garner Harrison

We had a meeting where we exchanged fungus pets


----------



## Michi

Yep, I got a 66% white and 33% rye starter!

Garner, you didn't tell me the name of yours. I need to know!

As the Godfather, you have first naming rights!


----------



## Garner Harrison

I think it had some incredibly long name from what I remember but lets keep it simple, Luka is a nice name


----------



## Michi

I have just stood over your container and sprinkled three drops of water onto the contents, intoning in a serious and respectful voice "I name thee Luka", before adding a little more mix of 66% white and 33% percent rye flour at 100% hydration.

I do hope that Luka is off to a good start in life now, and I shall treat him like my own flesh and blood…


----------



## Garner Harrison

Treat him better then I did, and dont forget him for 5months


----------



## Michi

The Blob's first-born son went to friends of mine last Monday. He is having his first sourdough experience as I write this.

I'm in touch via instant messenger with my friends and have asked them to give Blob Junior a hug and to tell him that I am proud of him. I'm following developments in real time, and I am a little worried. My friends tell me that "He is going to have a difficult parenting experience: dual baguettes."

Please send your thoughts and prayers to Blob Junior!

PS: Do you think it would help if I were to start a GoFundMe campaign?


----------



## KJDedge

Did we make any headway with regards to getting a separate 
forum link for recipes?.


----------



## Lars

It can be a short way from fault to feature in my kitchen. 
Today's menu is slightly under pan fried duck breast with butter-steamed oxheart cabbage, lightly dressed broccoli and fried potatoes..


----------



## Michi

KJDedge said:


> Did we make any headway with regards to getting a separate
> forum link for recipes?.


https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forums/the-cookbook-aka-recipe-forum.143/


----------



## Caleb Cox

More shrimp, in spicy fried rice this time.


----------



## krx927

Beef Wellington
















I had some pastry left so in the afternoon I just used leftovers and made this:


----------



## Michi

krx927 said:


> Beef Wellington


Perfection on a plate!


----------



## Xenif

Simple dinner: Linguini Carbonara, Bruschetta, Speck and Prosciutto (I prefer speck over regular prosuitto for this)


----------



## ian

Garner Harrison said:


> @Carl Kotte One loaf down! This is my Rye walnut sourdough, 75% white to 25% rye for a fluffy texture inside hopefully. Ill try and send pictures when I slice into this bread! View attachment 69841
> 
> View attachment 69842


 

That's a nice design with the scoring. I might steal it.


----------



## krx927

Xenif said:


> Simple dinner: Linguini Carbonara, Bruschetta, Speck and Prosciutto (I prefer speck over regular prosuitto for this) View attachment 69996



Looks nice!

What the thing speck is wrapped around? Polenta?


----------



## Caleb Cox

My guess is melon, although I hope it's cheese!


----------



## orangehero

Reverse sear on some prime NY strip from Costco with a quick chimichurri from what I had in the fridge.


----------



## Lars

Kobi Batata Nu Shaak.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice!
I did have to google it.


----------



## lowercasebill

a good day bacon and oyster


----------



## Michi

[QUOTE="lowercasebill, post: 668732, member: 391"a good day bacon and oyster[/QUOTE]
The oyster looks a tad on the small side, but good otherwise 

From New Zealand, by any chance? I know they grow some of the really large varieties there.


----------



## Caleb Cox

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 70104
> View attachment 70103
> a good day bacon and oyster


Now make them kiss...


----------



## DamageInc

Scallops and cod loin.


----------



## bahamaroot

Lars said:


> Kobi Batata Nu Shaak.
> View attachment 70090


Gotta give this a try Lars, my kind of eats.


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> [QUOTE="lowercasebill, post: 668732, member: 391"a good day bacon and oyster


The oyster looks a tad on the small side, but good otherwise 

From New Zealand, by any chance? I know they grow some of the really large varieties there.[/QUOTE]
I will go back to the store and ask tomorrow.


----------



## Xenif

Fanny Bay, British Columbia






In the middle, Wiley Point, Maine
Around, Kusshi, British Columbia


----------



## Lars




----------



## San_

Tomato chicken soup and vegetable crackers ,simple and delicious


----------



## Michi

My first shot at making sourdough baguette:




The crust came out really nice, very crispy. The crumb was a little too dense for a baguette, IMO:




I used 50% all-purpose flour, 33% bread flour, and 17% Atta (wholemeal) flour. I think I'll try with 100% AP flour next time. Hopefully, that'll lighten up the texture a bit.


----------



## Lars

I made Chiu Chow Chili Oil the other day and it's wonderfull. Not crazy hot, but with a great depth and fruitiness.
So today was all about coming up with an excuse to use it and I made a mock version of a mock asian dish - General Tso's Chicken!
Tasted nice and was a great alibi for drenching in chili oil.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Poluet Marengo, I love the taste, and fairly easy to make, I used chicken thighs
My g/f is French and is personal friends with the author. I've met the author in LA and Paris.
I like her style in this book.

My plating is poor....but this dish is simply yummy,


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Simple soy sauce noodles. Hong Kong comfort food.


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> I made Chiu Chow Chili Oil the other day and it's wonderfull. Not crazy hot, but with a great depth and fruitiness.
> So today was all about coming up with an excuse to use it and I made a mock version of a mock asian dish - General Tso's Chicken!
> Tasted nice and was a great alibi for drenching in chili oil.
> View attachment 70444


Dammit I should've looked for a Danish spouse


----------



## San_

Anyone here had make the Tiramisu? Planing to make some for kids this Tuesday! 

Lots recipe out there , hard to choose lol


----------



## Gjackson98

Sweet and sour pork ribs


----------



## Michi

That glaze looks awesome! Would you let us know how you made it?


----------



## DamageInc

Braising pork cheeks in spicy smoked paprika sauce.


----------



## donegoofed

Fortunately, I'm better at baking than sharpening..











10% rye. 80% ish hydration.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Xenif said:


> Fanny Bay, British Columbia
> 
> View attachment 70151
> 
> 
> In the middle, Wiley Point, Maine
> Around, Kusshi, British Columbia
> 
> View attachment 70152


The Fanny Bay Inn makes the most wonderful oyster burger going. Me and my friends would take our Harley’s and make a 200mile plus round trip just to have one of their Oyster burgers. The PNW (Pacific Northwest) generally has amazing oysters but the Fanny Bay oysters are definitely special. I understand that Harry and Meghan and Archie moved to Victoria just to be able to get Fanny Bay oysters. Too bad about that crown ... but you will sacrifice a lot for a Fanny Bay oyster.


----------



## San_

donegoofed said:


> Fortunately, I'm better at baking than sharpening..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10% rye. 80% ish hydration.



It would way better for my soup than the crackers lol !

Well done !!


----------



## Lars

Made two things I really enjoy. French Label Rouge chicken and risotto. The risotto looks too wet, but it's just rich from the reggiano and butter.


----------



## Imraan

Michi said:


> Finally got a chance to try this. That's a really nice recipe. The spices work really well together, and the duck fat makes sure that the potatoes come out crispy.
> 
> Do you have an Indian background, by any chance? The spices are much like what is commonly used in Ayurvedic cooking…
> 
> Thanks again, I really enjoyed this a lot!
> 
> I added some homemade sausage and a bit of salad to turn this into a meal
> 
> View attachment 68721



That looks delicious @Michi, so glad you got to try it and liked it!
Works well with meat and salad eh?

It is an Indian recipe you're right


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Made two things I really enjoy. French Label Rouge chicken and risotto. The risotto looks too wet, but it's just rich from the reggiano and butter.
> View attachment 70495


I'll take a too wet risotto over a too dry risotto any day of the week.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> I'll take a too wet risotto over a too dry risotto any day of the week.


Me too.


----------



## Gjackson98

Michi said:


> That glaze looks awesome! Would you let us know how you made it?


Hello Michi! I assume you are talking about the ribs and Thank you!
I first marinade the ribs in Chinese cooking wine, gingers, garlic and some salt and sugar overnight. 
The next day I stir fry the ribs till brown then added more wine + soy sauce + Chinese vinegar + white sugar + brown sugar + salt.
I cooked it in low to mid heat for about 90min till I can poke through the ribs with chopsticks.


----------



## Michi

@Gjackson98 Thanks for that, much appreciate it!


----------



## Gjackson98

Michi said:


> @Gjackson98 Thanks for that, much appreciate it!


My pleasure!


----------



## San_

Dinner time , cooking for me and wife .i think I like to cook lol !

Cajun chicken , garlic green bean ,enoki mushrooms, egg fried rice and portabella mushroom cream sauce for that !


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Yummy guys. 

killing it!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Jerk wings


----------



## San_

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 70553
> Jerk wings


Looks so Yummy


----------



## chemicalstar

Made tuna/salmon roe donburi. It is hard to find sashimi grade tuna here so unfortunately I had to freeze it to make sure there were no parasites, but of course that resulted in the deterioration of meat  It was a good experiment nevertheless!


----------



## Michi

chemicalstar said:


> Made tuna/salmon roe donburi.


That looks truly nice! I feel inspired now 

This thread is bad for me. I must have put on at least 3 kg since I discovered it, and freezer has no space left for more dishes


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> That looks truly nice! I feel inspired now
> 
> This thread is bad for me. I must have put on at least 3 kg since I discovered it, and freezer has no space left for more dishes


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## boomchakabowwow

How do I explain this?

is a (so I’m told) Taiwanese comfort dish. It’s a ginger, Michu wine chicken soup. My wife’s favorite and my MIL taught it to me. Used some of my homemade chicken stock. It has LOTS of Michu wine in it. And lots of ginger brown in sesame oil.


----------



## valgard

Sichuan boiled fish.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 70591


whoa. you nailed those eggs in cooking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valgard said:


> Sichuan boiled fish.View attachment 70628
> View attachment 70629


i just tried to smell that thru my monitor. boo!! fail. that looks amazing.


----------



## lowercasebill

boomchakabowwow said:


> whoa. you nailed those eggs in cooking.


Thanks. I make ramen and really spent time to learn onsen tamago (6min 15 seconds) Those were 10 minutes in boiling water and then ice bath.


----------



## Carl Kotte

An Alien stomach bug caught me and held me and the family hostage for days. After such an experience, death seems a little less frightening and food much less enjoyable. This was my first meal in days and I can’t say I liked it. Had my inside been less on the outside, I might have liked it though:


----------



## valgard

boomchakabowwow said:


> i just tried to smell that thru my monitor. boo!! fail. that looks amazing.


 thx!


----------



## Michi

Lobster sashimi.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Lobster sashimi.
> View attachment 70730


I love Lobster sashimi, one of my all time fav. If you want better texture from the meat, serve it really really cold, it will give a much crunchier less slimy texture vs. room temp. Ive even quickly run each piece (quickly) thru a salted icy water bath with good results


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> If you want better texture from the meat, serve it really really cold, it will give a much crunchier less slimy texture vs. room temp. Ive even quickly run each piece (quickly) thru a salted icy water bath with good results


Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next time! I've had lobster sashimi only a few times, mainly because I'm too stingy to pay $150 for a snack all that often…

To me, lobster sashimi is very similar in taste and texture to Ama Ebi (sweet shrimp). Unfortunately, Ama Ebi cannot be bought in Australia, not even frozen. Import restrictions to keep diseases out. (We had a virus wipe out the majority of Queensland's shrimp industry two or three years ago.) The only time I get to eat Ama Ebi is when I'm in the US. The deep-fried heads are priceless!

I picked up that lobster tail on impulse at the supermarket this afternoon. Lobster is cheap right now, a little less than half price. Because of, would you believe it, corona virus.


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next time! I've had lobster sashimi only a few times, mainly because I'm too stingy to pay $150 for a snack all that often…
> 
> To me, lobster sashimi is very similar in taste and texture to Ama Ebi (sweet shrimp). Unfortunately, Ama Ebi cannot be bought in Australia, not even frozen. Import restrictions to keep diseases out. (We had a virus wipe out the majority of Queensland's shrimp industry two or three years ago.) The only time I get to eat Ama Ebi is when I'm in the US. The deep-fried heads are priceless!
> 
> I picked up that lobster tail on impulse at the supermarket this afternoon. Lobster is cheap right now, a little less than half price. Because of, would you believe it, corona virus.


Well if you ever make it to Canada, you can go nuts on the shrimp and lobster, our lobsters are sweeter but more slimy texture tail meat vesus spiny lobster from down under which are have a nicer texture.


----------



## Michi

This reminds me… A few weeks ago, a very good friend of mine celebrated her birthday. We went to a very nice up-market restaurant, and I pre-ordered lobster sashimi. I'm afraid that they did a slightly more impressive job than me


----------



## wilburh

Michi...just out of curiosity, what was the price on that beautiful dish?


----------



## Michi

wilburh said:


> Michi...just out of curiosity, what was the price on that beautiful dish?


That was AUD 220. What you see on the plate is half the lobster. The other half was served barbecued as a main course. Once we had eaten the sashimi, they took the lobster head and antennae and used those to make miso soup, and served that with the barbecued half as the main. Plus we had the legs and claws served separately, to pick the meat out of.

It was a very nice meal, beautifully presented, and I did enjoy it. But, if I'm really honest, I can get Moreton Bay bugs (which have almost identical taste) and—if I put my mind to it—present them just as beautifully. For less than one-third of the price.


----------



## Lars

Here is an old school plate of danish nostalgia - frikadeller with stewed white cabbage and pickles.


----------



## DamageInc

Had that exact dish yesterday. A classic for a reason.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Here is an old school plate of danish nostalgia - frikadeller with stewed white cabbage and pickles.


That's a very honest dish. Simple and to the point.


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Here is an old school plate of danish nostalgia - frikadeller with stewed white cabbage and pickles.
> View attachment 70749


I just made that yesterday, with a slight Canadian-Chinese twist, the frikadellers were finished with maple syrup, mustard, apple cider vinegar glaze, and I did shanghainese style cream nappa cabbage


----------



## erickso1

Lars said:


> Here is an old school plate of danish nostalgia - frikadeller with stewed white cabbage and pickles.
> View attachment 70749



What is the cabbage stewed in? Thats a new one for me, but looks good.


----------



## Lars

erickso1 said:


> What is the cabbage stewed in? Thats a new one for me, but looks good.


Boil the cabbage for 8 minutes and drain. Reserve the cooking liquid. Then make a blond roux with butter and flour and add some of the cooking liquid plus a little milk or cream. Season with salt, pepper and nutmeg and add the cabbage back.


----------



## CiderBear

Been baking more than I've cooked recently. Made pasteis de nata last night


----------



## Kitchenchem

CiderBear said:


> Been baking more than I've cooked recently. Made pasteis de nata last night


Those look great, brings back memories of Portugal.


----------



## Michi

@Kitchenchem Looking at your avatar, you look just like me. But you do need to get yourself a parrot!


----------



## Kitchenchem

Michi said:


> @Kitchenchem Looking at your avatar, you look just like me. But you do need to get yourself a parrot!


You are a handsome devil! Love parrots, but their too loud.


----------



## CiderBear

Kitchenchem said:


> Those look great, brings back memories of Portugal.



Thank you! I've never been to Portugal, so I've only had these at Nando's  

I love eating dim sum egg tarts (never tried making them before), so I was really pleased to learn that there's a Portuguese egg tart as well.

I'm pretty pleased with how they turned out given that it was my first time. Maybe I'll try the Chinese egg tarts next!


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Caleb Cox

Swine will make you fine.


----------



## Michi

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Gjackson98

Pickled cabbage fry rice


----------



## Michi

Beef ribs today. Unfortunately, you can see hardly anything of the beef ribs because of all the mushrooms and bacon on top. But, trust me, the beef looked good and tasted nice


----------



## Gjackson98

View attachment 70863
View attachment 70864

Today is Chinese Lantern festival (the final day of Chinese New Year celebration), following the Chinese tradition our family celebrated the holiday by eating Tang-yuan and hanging lanterns. 

Tang- yuan is a sweet desert made with rice ball and sweetened sesame paste inside; however this year It taste nothing but bitter. 

I am a Chinese American who spend most of my youth with my grandparents in Wuhan. Today due to the virus, 80% of my relatives are still trapped in that city and my 93 year old grandpa celebrating the holiday home along with limited food and supplies. 

I can’t help but having the rage and guilt for not being there with them. In all heart I wish this virus to stop immediately and pray for the best for all my follow Wuhanese.


----------



## Gjackson98

Don’t know why the photos are not showing here we go


----------



## lowercasebill

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 70863
> View attachment 70864
> 
> Today is Chinese Lantern festival (the final day of Chinese New Year celebration), following the Chinese tradition our family celebrated the holiday by eating Tang-yuan and hanging lanterns.
> 
> Tang- yuan is a sweet desert made with rice ball and sweetened sesame paste inside; however this year It taste nothing but bitter.
> 
> I am a Chinese American who spend most of my youth with my grandparents in Wuhan. Today due to the virus, 80% of my relatives are still trapped in that city and my 93 year old grandpa celebrating the holiday home along with limited food and supplies.
> 
> I can’t help but having the rage and guilt for not being there with them. In all heart I wish this virus to stop immediately and pray for the best for all my follow Wuhanese.


I will pray for your families safe return


----------



## Gjackson98

lowercasebill said:


> I will pray for your families safe return



Thank you friend!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

"steak" and potatoes. Beets braised in aromatics, roasted in fire, braised again in wine, and then finished in the pan. served with red wine and braising liquids reduction. mash of yukon gold and cauliflower.


----------



## MowgFace

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 70863
> View attachment 70864
> 
> Today is Chinese Lantern festival (the final day of Chinese New Year celebration), following the Chinese tradition our family celebrated the holiday by eating Tang-yuan and hanging lanterns.
> 
> Tang- yuan is a sweet desert made with rice ball and sweetened sesame paste inside; however this year It taste nothing but bitter.
> 
> I am a Chinese American who spend most of my youth with my grandparents in Wuhan. Today due to the virus, 80% of my relatives are still trapped in that city and my 93 year old grandpa celebrating the holiday home along with limited food and supplies.
> 
> I can’t help but having the rage and guilt for not being there with them. In all heart I wish this virus to stop immediately and pray for the best for all my follow Wuhanese.



Damn , man. So sorry to hear. Sending you and your whole family good vibes.

Mowgs


----------



## Lars

Made a batch of leverpostej.








These all went into the freezer raw - here is one that I cooked for christmas -->


----------



## Michi

Wagyu sirloin steak with a red wine jus from last night's beef ribs, with pan-fried potatoes and a salad with truffled balsamic glaze and grated cured egg yolk.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pluma and a simplified romesco sauce.


----------



## Michi

What the hell is "pluma"?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> What the hell is "pluma"?



’Pluma’ is a word in Spanish. Pluma is a cut of the pig [emoji16]!


----------



## Michi

Aha, thanks! Apparently it’s the end loin:

https://nafood.com/spanish-iberico-pork/

No idea whether I could get this down under. I suspect not.

Anyway, what you cooked up there looks delicious!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi Thanks, you’re the end loin my friend!


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> Aha, thanks! Apparently it’s the end loin:
> 
> https://nafood.com/spanish-iberico-pork/
> 
> No idea whether I could get this down under. I suspect not.
> 
> Anyway, what you cooked up there looks delicious!



I can order here but it $68 USD for 1.25 lbs ! Yikes. About the same as waygu


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> I can order here but it $68 USD for 1.25 lbs ! Yikes. About the same as waygu



That’s expensive![emoji50] There are advantages to being closer to Spain then. Here it’s something like 18$ for a kg.


----------



## Xenif

飛鳥鍋（あすかなべ）is a regional nabe from Nara prefecture. The broth in this nabe is made from a combination of chicken broth, dashi, white miso and milk. Ingredients included in my bastardized version: Chicken (marinated in miso, mirin, soy), assorted mushrooms, carrots, cabbage, potato, tofu, bak choy, onions. After you eat all the chicken and some of the veg, teir 2 we add in hand made pork/shitake/woodear filled dumplings. Teir 3 we added udon, and serve with rest of the soup and any left over vegetables.

[In my best Martha Stewart voice] Try this in your home, when it's snowing outside, and you are looking for an idea to warm the hearts of you and your family. [In my best Snoop Dogg voice] (sound of water bubbling in a glass chamber) Or just when you are high and lazy as F *exhales cloudes* k


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> 飛鳥鍋（あすかなべ）


Marvelous looking stuff..


----------



## ITKKF

Aloo Gobi


----------



## Brian Weekley

Michi said:


> Wagyu sirloin steak with a red wine jus from last night's beef ribs, with pan-fried potatoes and a salad with truffled balsamic glaze and grated cured egg yolk.
> 
> View attachment 71028


Oh my ... and I haven’t had breakfast yet! That looks so delicious. I think I’ll go out into the back 40 and whack that Wagu that’s been wandering around.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish, fennel, Apple and bread.


----------



## Brian Weekley

In my kitchen fennel is considered as one of the main food groups. Apple ... hmmmm ... never tried that but will soon.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> In my kitchen fennel is considered as one of the main food groups. Apple ... hmmmm ... never tried that but will soon.



Fennel, apple and horse raddish + lemon: it’s a winner together with fish!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Why don’t you pop the recipe into the recipe forum. It looks like a real winner to me.


----------



## Garner Harrison

Resident baker here  Baked some bread with the new flour I got off Amazon!  Finally got a loaf I'm really happy with!!  

This is a basic Sourdough, so no fun stuff inside, will post the crumb later once its cooled.


----------



## CiderBear

Got my hands on the impossible burger, beyond burger, and discounted ground beef. I foresee lots of burger taste tests in the coming days...


----------



## Garner Harrison

The crumb looks GREAT! Chowing down on a bread steak with butter as of now, wish you guys could taste it  @Michi @madelinez


----------



## Carl Kotte

Garner Harrison said:


> View attachment 71149
> 
> The crumb looks GREAT! Chowing down on a bread steak with butter as of now, wish you guys could taste it  @Michi @madelinez



Looks amazing! I’m very impressed! Now reveal all your secrets [emoji16]


----------



## Garner Harrison

@Carl Kotte Look up Fullproofbaking on youtube, I follow there technique/recipe closely most of the time. I have my own variations with my bread


----------



## Michi

ITKKF said:


> Aloo Gobi


Yes, please! 


CiderBear said:


> Got my hands on the impossible burger, beyond burger, and discounted ground beef.


Please let us know what you think! I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Michi

Garner Harrison said:


> The crumb looks GREAT!


I agree, that's about as close to perfection as you can get! Personally, I don't like holes in sourdoughs that are really large because I don't like my marmalade to fall through the bread


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hummus. Not the first, not the last. Beige is my melody.


----------



## Slk707

Some porkbelly I made and some fried rice I made with it the next night when I was drunk


----------



## Brian Weekley

You should definitely get drunk on a regular basis. The results are mouthwatering.


----------



## Slk707

Tacos everything is homemade I've been making tacos every Tuesday to get better at making tacos because they are my favorite food!


----------



## Slk707

New year's eve eats made by my beautiful girlfriend!!


----------



## Slk707

Some random middle of the week steaks. I went to the grocery store and they looked good so I got them


----------



## Xenif

Hand minced angus shortrib mini cheeseburgers. Im a convert of mini burgers as I can easily get that perfect crispy crust


----------



## Michi

Slk707 said:


> Some porkbelly I made and some fried rice I made with it the next night when I was drunk


Keep drinking mate, you are on the right track!


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Hand minced angus shortrib mini cheeseburgers. Im a convert of mini burgers as I can easily get that perfect crispy crustView attachment 71197
> View attachment 71198
> View attachment 71200
> View attachment 71201
> View attachment 71202



I thought pic three was 2 slices of white bread with 4 burgers on it. I was blown away by how mini your burgers were. Then I realized that was actually 4 buns under there. Think I'm hungry.


----------



## valgard

Striploin and wedges


----------



## Danzo

First time making ramen from scratch. Recipes from ramen_lord. Really great reddit profile if you want to do ramen. 

Tokyo shoyu, chintan, garlic niboshi oil. 
bad photo, no toppings and sun noodles. 





will be continuing explorations here.


----------



## donegoofed

A spicy wok with salmon. My current terrible form has taken my taste buds, so it was nice with some heat.


----------



## Michi

donegoofed said:


> A spicy wok with salmon. My current terrible form has taken my taste buds, so it was nice with some heat.


I love the presentation. Great colours, and the overall look is really nice. It looks professional, without being self-indulgent or flashy!


----------



## andrewlefilms

Crispy cantonese pork belly! Love whipping out the CCK to chop these up


----------



## TDS

what’s in the kitchen jamabalaya


----------



## Lars

Confit duck leg and garlic mash. Simple and delicious.


----------



## Xenif

Crunchy chow mein


----------



## Danzo

Shio tori paitan with chashu, menma, sprouts, mayu.


----------



## Garner Harrison

Me again with more bread! Im addicted to baking again, I'll be posting Tiger bread, Milk bread and possibly Melon bread later this weekend so look forward to that!  

I wish I could get a darker crust but my oven doesnt have a heating element in the top when its in oven mode cause its from like the 1990's, thinking of getting a portable oven to tie me over until a kitchen makeover is done


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Lars

Canadian Angus ribeye with taters and salad.


----------



## The Edge

Seared mahi mahi with asparagus and ginger lime bernaise sauce.


----------



## Michi

Citrus-cured salmon.


----------



## lowercasebill

Do please give us the details. 
Also the Whustof . i thought i had a complete set. Apparently i do not


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Do please give us the details.
> Also the Whustof . i thought i had a complete set. Apparently i do not



I just posted the recipe: Citrus-cured salmon

The Wüsthof is a 32 cm salmon slicer. Also works extremely well for taking thin large slices off a cold leg ham or turkey. The knife is flexible, which, for large thin slices, makes it a lot easier to use than a yanagiba.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thank you. I've been cooking at a chuch (back to how to make 70 lbs of fillet mignon post) they have crap knives and i have been taking suji or yanagiba as well as konesuke gyoto and Heiji petty. 
I would rather take Whustof. 
Sucks when dishwasher runs a $300 knife through the dishwasher.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Sucks when dishwasher runs a $300 knife through the dishwasher.


Indeed 

Wüsthofs are ideal for that kind of situation. Won't shatter when dropped, can handle abuse from someone who doesn't know how to use a knife and cuts with a lot of force, and they don't mind getting put through a dishwasher. And they sharpen up a treat in a hurry on a honing rod.


----------



## lowercasebill

I just ordered one and i have a 14 inch brisket slicer as well. I am set for 80 lbs of turkey next week.


----------



## The Edge

Smoked bacon and horseradish risotto topped with langostino cooked in a leftover ragu with some added mustard.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Blood pudding (or, fried pig’s blood), lingonberries, caramellised apple and a healthy dose of pork (cured belly).


----------



## playero

corned beef


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dover sole, white wine sauce, almonds and cauliflower. And a glass of Macon (chardonnay from the south of Burgundy).


----------



## Caleb Cox

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 71566
> 
> Dover sole, white wine sauce, almonds and cauliflower. And a glass of Macon (chardonnay from the south of Burgundy).


A poem in beige.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> A poem in beige.



Yup, some like it beige! [emoji16] Others refuse to eat anything that is not beige [emoji31]


----------



## Lars

Chicken breast with savory leek and broccoli tart and salad.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Have you ever stirred from a deep sleep with the thought on your mind of one meal that you just have to eat? You glance at the clock, groan and try to fall back asleep. No luck not only can you see the dish in your minds eye, you can taste it and feel in your stomach a longing that can only be assuaged by that one dish. Finally you give up, turn on the light and head into the kitchen in your bath robe to cook. Well ... that happened to me this morning and here’s the result. 

It’s my West Coast variation on Nova (short for Nova Scotia) eggs. Here’s a pic ...






Farm fresh organic eggs, smoked coho or sockeye salmon, lumpfish caviar, mild salsa ... sour cream with a bit of my Memphis style BBQ Rub, three slices of the best streaky (side) bacon in the world (at best only a slight exaggeration) and a couple of slices of toast.

I just finished it while watching an episode of Rough Rooster Sharpening on YouTube. My tummy and me are finally happy. 

Time to go back to bed.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish and bread.


----------



## Brian Weekley

How many people are you serving this dish to .... just checking in case you might be someone very special... not that you’re not special .... but SPECIAL in the biblical way!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> How many people are you serving this dish to .... just checking in case you might be someone very special... not that you’re not special .... but SPECIAL in the biblical way!



Haha, I’m not sure how to answer this! Partly because I’m not sure what ’special in the biblical sense’ means. Could you please tell me? [emoji16][emoji1303]


----------



## Brian Weekley

Jesus fed the throng fish and bread which materialized at his command. John 6: 1-14. Here’s the link ... https://www.trusting-in-jesus.com/Jesus-Feeds-the-Five-Thousand.html


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> Jesus fed the throng fish and bread which materialized at his command. John 6: 1-14. Here’s the link ... https://www.trusting-in-jesus.com/Jesus-Feeds-the-Five-Thousand.html



So, I figured it had something to do with that! Thanks! But I can assure you, no blasphemy here, I’m not that guy. I started out with one fish and one loaf of bread, and neither of them multiplied. It was enough for two adults and two kids (who ate the same fish, cooked differently). [emoji16]


----------



## Brian Weekley

I didn’t interpret it at all as being blasphemous. Quite the contrary... by any measure it’s a very good meal. I just wanted to be sure that I wasn’t overlooking the possibility that there was more afoot than a couple of fish and a loaf of bread.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Mmmm, sarilicious...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> Mmmm, sarilicious...


----------



## Gjackson98

My wife said she wants to join me for a jog!! Worth a celebration. Lamb rack + simple beginner paella


----------



## Lars

This soup has lentils, bacon, tomato, vegetables, cabbage, wine and chicken stock. Very nice and satisfying.


----------



## Lars

These are two first times for me - stir fry and eating with chopsticks.
I made a stir fry with chicken and Chinese cabbage and I think I need to cook it over a higher heat.




It tasted great though and I was happy to get through it without getting out a fork..!
But that rice was hard to pick up with chopsticks, took awhile to eat. Should get easier with practice, I hope.


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> These are two first times for me - stir fry and eating with chopsticks.
> I made a stir fry with chicken and Chinese cabbage and I think I need to cook it over a higher heat.
> View attachment 71725
> 
> It tasted great though and I was happy to get through it without getting out a fork..!
> But that rice was hard to pick up with chopsticks, took awhile to eat. Should get easier with practice, I hope.


Did you use sushi/short grain rice?


----------



## Lars

No, Jasmine.


----------



## lowercasebill

Jasmine doesn't clump like sushi rice. Harder to pick up. I end up pushing it into my mouth witb the chop sticks


----------



## Lars

Me too


----------



## Caleb Cox

Is there another way?? Yeah stir fry, fried rice, etc need extreme heat, in a typical home setting max heat or near it.


----------



## ChefShramrock

Pork belly tacos, grilled pineapple salsa, avocado, pickled red onion, and cotija cheese.


----------



## dafox

Lars said:


> These are two first times for me - stir fry and eating with chopsticks.
> I made a stir fry with chicken and Chinese cabbage and I think I need to cook it over a higher heat.
> View attachment 71725
> 
> It tasted great though and I was happy to get through it without getting out a fork..!
> But that rice was hard to pick up with chopsticks, took awhile to eat. Should get easier with practice, I hope.


Try eating it in a bowl, a lot easier to use chop sticks than on a plate.


----------



## Lars

dafox said:


> Try eating it in a bowl, a lot easier to use chop sticks than on a plate.


Thanks, I’ll try a bowl next time!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Thanks, I’ll try a bowl next time!



Chinese pick up their rice bowl and shovel the rice into their mouths with their chopsticks....taste better this way.
Japanese rice is more sticky so one can pick up a mouthful with chopsticks.
Thais and most South East Asians use a fork and spoon to assemble the prefect bite.


----------



## lowercasebill

pink moon oysters from PEI


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> pink moon oysters from PEI


Please post a picture of another three, to make it half a dozen at least!


----------



## lowercasebill

I wish... My younger son bought them for me 
They were good and so fresh they were difficult to open.


----------



## Gjackson98

I was planning on making some salsa, end up more like soup.. but taste good tho


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> Please post a picture of another three, to make it half a dozen at least!


Seems they were an appetizer for this


----------



## Michi

That looks really pretty! Propeller prawns on polenta?


----------



## lowercasebill

Here in the states we call it shrimp and grits. Shimp were fresh never frozen from North Carolina. old bay hot sauce which was a limited release sold out in hours.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Here in the states we call it shrimp and grits. Shimp were fresh never frozen from North Carolina. old bay hot sauce which was a limited release sold out in hours.


It really looks great! Recipe please?

I have Old Bay spice in a tin here, but no Old Bay hot sauce. What's a reasonable substitute for that? Sriracha with Old Bay added maybe?


----------



## lowercasebill

Grits according to instructions.
Sous vide shrimp with pat of butter 30 minutes @130° F.
I think shiracha has too much garlic. I would mix old bay with Tabasco. 
Next release of old bay hot sauce is May.
Not only was it good i didn't have to cook!


----------



## lowercasebill

Garnished with radish sprouts


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> I would mix old bay with Tabasco.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## erickso1

Gjackson98 said:


> I was planning on making some salsa, end up more like soup.. but taste good tho View attachment 71977
> View attachment 71978



I’ve always preferred my salsa soupy down here in Austin. Then it gets in all the nooks and crannies of the tacos (usually bfast).


----------



## Lars

Duck breast with roasted potatoes and salad.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Duck breast with roasted potatoes and salad.


Yep!


----------



## DamageInc

Cod with capers served on pearl barley and kale.


----------



## Tristan

View media item 31533
Simple fare. Roast chicken with vegetables


----------



## Michi

Sunday brunch. Speck on homemade sourdough baguette with Eggs Benedict and a salad made from veggies grown in our garden.


----------



## andrewlefilms

Shrimp n' grits but the shrimp is asian garlic and ginger and the grits are just mashed potatoes lol


----------



## Carl Kotte

A few years ago, home alone used to mean that I had fried onions on everything I ate. Now it means that I can eat saussage, avocado, saurkraut and bread (this is sourdough, and the holes are small enough so that @Michi could smear his marmelade without any mess, if he were to drop by).


----------



## erickso1

Cooking for the kids. Ableskivers with ripe banana in the middle. Home made strawberry jam and sausage links.


----------



## Xenif

Danish Oxtongue, braised and seared, in demi glace sauce, on mashed potato and veg Bento


----------



## Lars

Apologies to our asien members, but today I attempted to cook chinese..
Haven't been this far out of my comfort zone since I started cooking.

I made steamed cod.




And served it "West Lake Style" with garlic/ginger broccoli and rice.




I added some chili oil to the rice and it ate really great. Using chopsticks were a lot easier than the first time.


----------



## Lars

Back to my normal with chicken breast, garlic mash and fennel salad.


----------



## lowercasebill

Normal looks good


----------



## ITKKF

Roasted sea bass


----------



## Xenif

Inari sushi bentos with Takikomi Gohan of carrot, wood ear, shitake mushrooms.


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Inari sushi bentos with Takikomi Gohan of carrot, wood ear, shitake mushrooms.View attachment 72489
> View attachment 72490
> View attachment 72491
> View attachment 72492




Xenif, you may have answered this before, but are these for you or kids or what?


----------



## Newbflat

Gave Chile Relleno Oaxaca’s style a shot to a surprisingly authentic tasting outcome, well, at least the Chile Rellenos. I thought I had some black beans but only found pintos so pintos it was even though they don’t eat pintos in Oaxaca. Plus it would never be served with pico de gallo.... so shoot me. 


I had some Chile Pasilla de Oaxaca’s kicking around that I brought back from Oaxaca and I needed to use up so rellenos came to mind. In Oaxaca you have a choice between two types of chiles for rellenos. Chile de Agua and Pasilla de Oaxaca. Chile de Agua is a thin-ish skinned green chile shaped like a smallish Anaheim but sort of hot, just shy of a Jalapeño. Chile Pasilla de Oaxaca is a dried red chile that is smoked, not as much as a chipotle but it has a distinct smokey bright flavor. They are rehydrated and stuffed. I could only find some small poblanos to take the place of the Chile de Agua which are not available outside of Oaxaca, same with the Pasilla de Oaxaca’s. In Oaxaca they are filled with queso, picadillo or tinga de pollo. I made up some picadillo for the stuffing and some salsa de Chile Pasilla de Oaxaca as well for the table. 


A shout out to a world class cook book. I used a recipe from “Oaxaca al Gusto” ... an absolutely fantastic cookbook and culinary documentation of the diversity of Oaxacan cooking. It was assembled by Dian Kennedy and anyone interested in real traditional Mexican regional cooking should give it a look. It’s a bit of a coffee table book and packed with recipes and description of food from 8 regions of Oaxaca. All the recipes are attributed to the Señora and village where they they came from. Even if only half of the recipes are makeable due to exotic ingredients it’s a fantastic look into traditional Mexican cooking. Most of which nobody outside of Oaxaca or southern Mexico would recognize and is never seen in a restaurant in the US. 


Anyway... food.


----------



## Xenif

erickso1 said:


> Xenif, you may have answered this before, but are these for you or kids or what?


Yeah, also for my wife when she was working. For example today was for my 6 yr old , 2 x 3 yr olds (second pic) and last one was for me


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Yeah, also for my wife when she was working. For example today was for my 6 yr old , 2 x 3 yr olds (second pic) and last one was for me


That's pretty cool. I will not be showing that to my family though. I don't need outside expectations of what I'm willing to provide.


----------



## Xenif

Had a race with the pizza guy today

Pizza ordering started the same time I started grinding meat.


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Had a race with the pizza guy today


That's impressive! How long did it take you to pleat all the dumplings?


----------



## Xenif

Michi said:


> That's impressive! How long did it take you to pleat all the dumplings?


Aprox 10-15 secs each


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> Aprox 10-15 secs eachView attachment 72575


Are you sure that's not my favorite canadian nephew making those dumplings? Bet he could do it if he tried!


----------



## Lars

This is mostly a reprise of yesterday, as I thought I could do a better mash(les garlic) and the fennel needed to be cut thinner.
I was right, it was much better today and it went great with baked cod, capers and brown butter..


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I was right, it was much better today and it went great with baked cod, capers and brown butter..


That looks delicious!

For presentation, I would consider adding one or two small sprigs of fresh dill, and maybe four or five small sticks of very finely-sliced red bell pepper, or two or three shreds of orange zest. The plate needs a little color contrast, IMO.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> For presentation, I would consider adding one or two small sprigs of fresh dill, and may four or five small sticks of very finely-sliced bell pepper, or two or three shreds of orange zest. The plate needs a little color contrast, IMO.



Come on, it’s different hues of beige and white. Everyone knows that’s plenty! [emoji6]


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Come on, it’s different hues of beige and white. Everyone knows that’s plenty!


I was worried that this post might be taken as being snobbish. That's not the intent. Please take it as merely a suggestion; my taste when it comes to presentation is not the final word!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Hahaha I was wondering if the beigemaster would speak!


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Aprox 10-15 secs eachView attachment 72575



I feel like I can do that. What’s the salad?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I was worried that this post might be taken as being snobbish. That's not the intent. Please take it as merely a suggestion; my taste when it comes to presentation is not the final word!



Oh, I was just trying to be funny! [emoji28] All my food looks that way. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Xenif

erickso1 said:


> I feel like I can do that. What’s the salad?


What Im wraping is chinese chives and pork, in the bowl was the other flavour, cabbage and pork


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> All my food looks that way.


So I've noticed…

You should call yours "Rhapsody in Beige"


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chicken and ginger congee.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Chicken and ginger congee.


Rhapsody in beige, green, and yellow


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> Had a race with the pizza guy today
> 
> Pizza ordering started the same time I started grinding meat.
> 
> View attachment 72514
> View attachment 72515
> View attachment 72516
> View attachment 72517


thanks for the invite


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Rhapsody in beige, green, and yellow


Next time I’ll float a blueberry on top


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> So I've noticed…
> 
> You should call yours "Rhapsody in Beige"



The thing is, I can’t add any green elements without causing havoc. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## M1k3

Some foraged flowers perhaps?


Carl Kotte said:


> The thing is, I can’t add any green elements without causing havoc. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



So...micro radish is lovely. And there's Opal Basil also.


----------



## M1k3

Some foraged flowers perhaps?


----------



## ITKKF

My take on winter caprese, using kumatoes, burrata and pesto.


----------



## Michi

ITKKF said:


> My take on winter caprese, using kumatoes, burrata and pesto.


That looks very pretty!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> That looks very pretty!



Hmmm, don’t you think it could have had more beige elements? Maybe replace the tomato with fennel and go for a straight almond tahini instead of the pesto? That way the colors would be more uniform. [emoji6]


----------



## ITKKF

Michi said:


> That looks very pretty!


Thank you. What really enhanced the taste was the usage of premium sea salt and stone pressed olive oil.


----------



## ITKKF

Carl Kotte said:


> Hmmm, don’t you think it could have had more beige elements? Maybe replace the tomato with fennel and go for a straight almond tahini instead of the pesto? That way the colors would be more uniform. [emoji6]


I like scandinavian design a lot, but seldom on a plate.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ITKKF said:


> I like scandinavian design a lot, but seldom on a plate.



Hahaha, touché!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I wear beige on the outside, because beige is how I feel on the inside.


----------



## Michi

> I like scandinavian design a lot, but seldom on a plate.


@ITKKF: 1
@Carl Kotte: 0


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> I wear beige on the outside, because beige is how I feel on the inside.


Look, I really don't want to intrude into your personal space. But have you considered engaging a professional councillor? Alternatively, there are any number of self-help groups you could join, such as a Men's Shed 

PS: In all seriousness, I'm about to join a Men's Shed close to my home. You wouldn't _believe_ the workshop they've got!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> @ITKKF: 1
> @Carl Kotte: 0



Crap, I lost again.


----------



## Lars

Fresh out of the oven! Savory tart with chicken, leek and broccoli.


----------



## Xenif

A variety of tiny rice bowls
1) Salmon, ikura, tamago
2) Negihama
3) Uni, Ikura, Tamago


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Fresh out of the oven! Savory tart with chicken, leek and broccoli.
> View attachment 72659


Im hungry for tarts now damn


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> Im hungry for tarts now damn


Come on over and I'll fix you a plate!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Look, I really don't want to intrude into your personal space. But have you considered engaging a professional councillor? Alternatively, there are any number of self-help groups you could join, such as a Men's Shed
> 
> PS: In all seriousness, I'm about to join a Men's Shed close to my home. You wouldn't _believe_ the workshop they've got!



I think I’m too Young for a men’s shed. And besides, I don’t really feel beige on the inside. I feel rather pink on the inside, and I wear yellow because... it’s a nice color.


----------



## ModRQC

That's more of an exercise in publishing my menu in English... Let's see... aaaaaah. I've read that interesting article the other day about how food gets mistranslated, sometimes obviously because of the well-known "google translate syndrome", more often because of the cultural barrier where what looks tasty and evokes things on a menu will not work and can't be satisfyingly translated elsewhere. Good thing that my food is not that evolved... 






Pork tenderloin in a sweet & spicy rub, stuffed with creamy peppercorn cheese and served on vegetable rice, topped with sauteed carrots in bacon fat, caramelized onions and mushrooms, crispy bacon and croutons. 

Meat perfectly cooked... juicy, tender and the rub works so well with the cheese...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Wild caught Ahi Tuna “nam tok” or “waterfall.” I’ve made the OG beef version many a times and something told me doing it with tuna would be quite exceptional... and it was. Good dear on the tuna, then served on a mixture of shallot, mint, cilantro, sesame leaves, and Persian cucumbers dressed with lime, fish sauce, chili flakes, sesame seeds, and a touch of some musky avocado honey. This one was well received.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tried it, not a fan. . Way too rich fir me.


----------



## bahamaroot

Lars said:


> Fresh out of the oven! Savory tart with chicken, leek and broccoli.
> View attachment 72659


Looks great! Got to give this a go now, my wife will love it!


----------



## Caleb Cox

boomchakabowwow said:


> Tried it, not a fan. . Way too rich fir me.
> 
> View attachment 72758


Sacrilege!


----------



## ITKKF

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Wild caught Ahi Tuna “nam tok” or “waterfall.” I’ve made the OG beef version many a times...


 Looks really nice, thank you for sharing . Can you please share the beef recipe?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Scallop ceviche


----------



## Xenif

A bit of Tempura, just in time for Lenten time.

Although the exact history of Tempura is debated, some believe it was picked up by the Japanese from Portugese missionaries sometime in the 16th century. They ate mostly veg and fish during the time of Lenten (ad tempora quadragesima), or simply refered to as Tempora, and hence Tempura was born.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Cod with egg sauce.





Because color is overrated... [emoji5]


----------



## ModRQC

... for colorblind people.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ModRQC said:


> ... for colorblind people.



[emoji30]


----------



## ModRQC

@Carl Kotte Awwwwn come on man just messing with you. Looks soothing and I'd take a good bite of that. Sauce is niiiiice.

I for one hate those red plates I'm serving in but hey they're the only complete set I've got.


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> Im hungry for tarts now damn


This could mean something else entirely


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> A bit of Tempura, just in time for Lenten time.
> 
> Although the exact history of Tempura is debated, some believe it was picked up by the Japanese from Portugese missionaries sometime in the 16th century. They ate mostly veg and fish during the time of Lenten (ad tempora quadragesima), or simply refered to as Tempora, and hence Tempura was born.View attachment 72778
> View attachment 72779
> View attachment 72780
> View attachment 72781


I'll take some Okinawan potatoes please


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> I'll take some Okinawan potatoes please


Someones in the know! These are the mega sized ones from Hawaii


----------



## Iggy

From a few weeks back... Duckleg with red cabbage, fried potato dumplings and (most important) sauce 






Iggy


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

ITKKF said:


> Looks really nice, thank you for sharing . Can you please share the beef recipe?


For beef nam tok everything remains the same except for... the beef. My personal favorite is do some skirt steak that is salt and peppered (of course) but also has a touch of Worcestershire sauce rubbed onto the flesh, then I also pour melted grass fed butter on it to make sure everything is as tasty, juicy, and beefy as possible. Cooking for the beef is best done on a screaming hot charcoal grill. Traditionally nam tok is very rare, and so I just like to get good marks on each side then let it rest a while before slicing and mixing with the rest of the dish. 

If you really want to go crazy with this dish, toast some green Szechuan peppercorns and mix it in as well. I didn’t have them handy when I made the tuna rendition, but it totally takes this dish to new heights. Just be very particular how much you add, as it can be overwhelming.

I can honestly say I like the beef edition by a small margin. Good luck! It’s one of my most favorite dishes of all time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Here is a splash of color?

made a homemade chicken meatball PHO! Damn the jalapeño was spicy!


----------



## ModRQC

Spicy = yummy and this looks the part!


----------



## Danzo

Tantan miso ramen. Menma, scallions, missing ajitama my wife ate for breakfast....

This one is my 50-50 broth. Which is just half chintan half paitan. Nice middle of the road broth


----------



## Bcos17

Michi said:


> My first shot at making sourdough baguette:
> 
> The crust came out really nice, very crispy. The crumb was a little too dense for a baguette, IMO:
> 
> I used 50% all-purpose flour, 33% bread flour, and 17% Atta (wholemeal) flour. I think I'll try with 100% AP flour next time. Hopefully, that'll lighten up the texture a bit.



Michi, I had the same issue. I just started trying to make my own bread and made a couple of whole wheat loafs. The crust was great but the interior was too dense. I need to figure how how to make something a little more light and airy inside.


----------



## Michi

Bcos17 said:


> The crust was great but the interior was too dense. I need to figure how how to make something a little more light and airy inside.


I did more baguette last weekend, using 100% AP flour this time. I ended up with a muncher fluffier crumb, close to perfect. I’ll try at 220 °C fan forced next time instead of 250 °C conventional. I’m hoping that this will result in better oven spring.


----------



## RonB

Bcos17 said:


> Michi, I had the same issue. I just started trying to make my own bread and made a couple of whole wheat loafs. The crust was great but the interior was too dense. I need to figure how how to make something a little more light and airy inside.
> 
> View attachment 72844



Try adding vital wheat gluten to your formula. That should lighten your crumb.


----------



## lowercasebill

Anyone here use diastatic malt powder?


----------



## Michi

RonB said:


> Try adding vital wheat gluten to your formula. That should lighten your crumb.


Thanks for the tip!

I'm an extremely inexperience baker, so much of this stuff is news to me. The problem with the first batch (which contained a fair bit of gluten because I used a decent proportion of bread flour) was too "bread" for what baguette should be like.

The second batch I made, with 100% AP flour (meaning less gluten) was a step in the right direction. That would indicate that my problem was too much gluten rather than too little?

My main problem was (I think) that I had the temperature too high, and the crust was done just slightly before the centre of the bread was done. I'm hoping that, by doing the exact same thing again, but at a lower temperature, the centre of the bread will have a bit more time to cook fully.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Anyone here use diastatic malt powder?


I've used barley malt extract, which I assume does much the same thing? If so, it works great for Semmeln (Bavarian-style bread rolls.) Come to think of it, those differ not that much from baguette. I might just give this a shot, thanks!


----------



## RonB

Here is a little more info on VWG:

https://www.thekitchn.com/vital-wheat-gluten-what-is-it-84612

King Arthur Flour recommends using AP flour for baguettes and sez _their_ AP "closely resembles the flour French bakers use". That's probably just a marketing ploy, but I use it with good results. BTW - I am just a home baker who has been baking bread about 10 years, so I'm no expert. I don't pretend to understand the science behind bread, but when a respected source sez use this or that flour, I at least use it the first time.

I do suspect that there is too much gluten in the bread flour you used _to get the results you wanted. _Adding VWG helps produce a higher rise for very low protein flours like WW and rye.


----------



## Danzo

Quick bowl for lunch. 50-50 stock, dashi shio tare, garlic schmaltz, roll chashu, scallions, sun noodle #22






Broth looks very similar to last night’s ramen. Same stock but different tare, way different flavor. must add some dark hacho miso to the tare next time to darken.


----------



## Lars

Risotto with duck confit.


----------



## ModRQC

A weekend of food... and cutting!! I should say cutting first... food is (almost) irrelevant to the pleasure prep procures... until it's done, and food takes the lead...

Thursday - noon : incoming demi-glace... huge prep. I didn't even really need demi-glace...  day off, must cut produce until only what's fresh remains in the fridge.




Thursday - evening : pork tenderloin (already posted)

Friday - evening : some frozen racks of ribs and that incredible homemade potato and carrot purée...





Saturday - evening : a challenge... cooking for my girlfriend at her apartment, cheapest coil stove, no convection, little space to work, and almost unusable set of tools. A "chance" that I had those marinated chicken breasts ready... secret awesome recipe, seared, wrapped in bacon and baked. It only took but a cheap 9" T-Fal, a small ceramic baker and a baking sheet, as well as a quite small bamboo board and 5" utility... Food was all the focus because that's not what I call pleasurable prep. The veggies could have been roasted better... I'm used to convection now and this didn't go so well in the planned timing and the ill-performing broil element of that stove. Also, rising a pan sauce out of non-stick is just... well... inconsistent. Didn't have flour, but made the best of it with added butter... Presenting a usually more consistent sweet & sour cream sauce that goes oh so well with the chicken. Unusual flavors that are of my own creation, I would think - in the sense that I gather very little from recipes, and go from instinct and a long experience trusting it. 





Sunday - noon : back home with the girlfriend and the kids, some crepes with bacon... well I had to finish that bacon didn't I? Don't tell me the crepes are overcooked... they intentionally are baked until uniform deep brown on the nice side. I hate those flappy yellow things they call crepes in your typical breakfast restaurants... don't even know how to properly make such a simple batter. Theirs taste of water and eggs... Mine taste of baked pastry and sugary butter. My choice.





Those pans are the best thing ever. Special discount from a faltering online store, 70$ CAD for a 10" and 12" with lid All-Clad HA1, minus 10$ e-mail coupon, and a free All-Clad slotted spoon I couldn't care less about...





... and 4 hours later they were both up for roasted potatoes. Also my homemade BBQ sauce...




... accompanying that beautiful roasted chicken... 




... yummy yummy BBQ sauce...





And well... why not make this complete with this chicken salad preparation for the girlfriend to bring for lunch today. Promised her the best chicken salad "croissant" ever... she wrote back and said it was exactly that.


----------



## Michi

ModRQC said:


> And well... why not make this complete with this chicken salad


Phew. I think you need a rest now!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@ModRQC I see that you’re colorblind as well! Way to go!


----------



## ModRQC

Carl Kotte said:


> @ModRQC I see that you’re colorblind as well! Way to go!



lollz thought of you when making the latter... you inspired me!


----------



## ModRQC

Michi said:


> Phew. I think you need a rest now!



Oh no... no no no... 

My motto is deeply inspired by feeling young forever... and devised from the Beastie Boys...

« No sleep ´til broken »

Pizzas for five tonite... with everyone not wanting this and that but wanting this and that...


----------



## Xenif

Simple soba breakafast


----------



## DamageInc

Roasted a chicken on a bed of zucchini and aubergine.





Also made banana bread.


----------



## DamageInc

Buttermilk waffles too.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Buttermilk waffles too.


Stop it, would ya? 

The bananananana bread (how does one stop spelling banana?) looks great!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Palt


----------



## Michi

Look! It's not all beige! 

But, seriously, what on earth is "Palt"?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Look! It's not all beige!
> 
> But, seriously, what on earth is "Palt"?



I begin to see a pattern in Swedish cuisine... 
Palt is a traditional Swedish dish (primarily served in the northern parts), a kind of pork dumpling (salted pork covered in a dense mix of potato and flour), served with butter and lingonberries. It’s not too different from knödel...


----------



## Carl Kotte

And ’palt’ is a word in Swedish.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Palt is a traditional Swedish dish


Interesting. I just did a bit of reading. I like that they put blood into it in some places 

I agree with the Knödel observation. There are variants of this in Germany, too. You can make them out of 100% raw potatoes, or with a mix of half-and-half raw and cooked potatoes. The texture and taste of these variants is remarkably different. Depending on the region and the preferences of the cook, you sometimes get three or four small cubes of fried bread in the centre, very similar to croutons.

But I'm not aware (at least in Bavaria) of anyone using fillings other than bread for Knödel. Come to think of it, pork would certainly be nice, as would be spiced and congealed blood. But, in Bavaria, the Knödel are meant to the starchy accompaniment to a meat dish (typically, pork roast). So adding more meat into the dumplings would sort of defeat the purpose.


----------



## Lars

Chicken dinner tonight.


----------



## dafox

ModRQC said:


> Oh no... no no no...
> 
> My motto is deeply inspired by feeling young forever... and devised from the Beastie Boys...
> 
> « No sleep ´til broken »
> 
> Pizzas for five tonite... with everyone not wanting this and that but wanting this and that...
> 
> View attachment 73003


What knife is that?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lamb.


----------



## Xenif

"Fish Fragrant" Eggplant on rice


----------



## ModRQC

DamageInc said:


> Roasted a chicken on a bed of zucchini and aubergine.
> View attachment 73076
> 
> 
> Also made banana bread.
> 
> View attachment 73077





DamageInc said:


> Buttermilk waffles too.
> 
> View attachment 73078





Carl Kotte said:


> Palt
> 
> View attachment 73079





Lars said:


> Chicken dinner tonight.
> View attachment 73093





Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 73104
> 
> 
> Lamb.




A - MMMAAA - ZING food guys!!  Yummy!!!


----------



## Xenif

Child Friendly Curry Tonkatsu


----------



## ModRQC

dafox said:


> What knife is that?



Nothing to raise any level of interest around here... but since you ask, what a great chance to post glamour shots that wouldn't interest nobody otherwise.


----------



## spyken

those look like nice knives. are they expensive knives? how do they handle compared to Japanese style gyutos?


----------



## Danzo

Spicy miso tare, 50-50 broth, garlic schmaltz, chashu, egg, menma, scallion. 






Japanese have a funny thing with spice, unlike the rest of Asia spicy food in Japan usually isn’t all that hot. This tare has a bunch of cayenne so it was hotter than the bowl you’d get over there. Wishing my miso base was a mix of hacho so it would be a darker richer color but still a good first test into miso based tare. Need to get some nicer bowls.


----------



## lowercasebill

Korin for bowls if you are in U.S.


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> Child Friendly Curry TonkatsuView attachment 73144


is it weird that i like my katsu without curry (prefer just katsu sauce on the meat, and kampyo-ketchup for the cabbage), and i like curry with just rice.


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> Palt
> 
> View attachment 73079


i have no idea what the hell this is, but i want to try it


----------



## lowercasebill

Potato croquet filled with meat. Served with lingonberrie jam. 
There are recipes on internet. I want to try it too .
Mashed mixed with flower stuffed and boiled? 
Maybe we can talk carl out of his beige phase long enough to post recipe


----------



## Michi

Chinese-style chicken noodle soup with homemade chicken stock, tea tree mushrooms, carrots, yams, goji berries, ginger, scallions, and honey dates, with cilantro from the garden. Oh, yes, there is chicken in there, too


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Oh, yes, there is chicken in there, too


Forgot to mention: it's _not_ beige!


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> i have no idea what the hell this is, but i want to try it



You’re invited! 
(Traditionally it’s very much the poor man’s luxury food. Nowadays mostly old people, chefs and people in the northern part of Sweden eat it - and love it!).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Forgot to mention: it's _not_ beige!



You just lost one more air hole on your saya.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> You just lost one more air hole on your saya.


Oh boy, I can feel a shortness of breath coming on… 

My contrite apologies. For having mentioned a color. (Beige, it was, if I remember correctly.)


----------



## Xenif

panda said:


> is it weird that i like my katsu without curry (prefer just katsu sauce on the meat, and kampyo-ketchup for the cabbage), and i like curry with just rice.


Absolutely not because thats sort of how I like it half the cutlet with mayo and cabbage and the other half with the curry and rice. Serving this way everyone gets to choose how they eatbit. Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Tonkatsu.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Duck confit and veggies. Not in plain shape today. There’s something off with the colors...


----------



## dafox

ModRQC said:


> Nothing to raise any level of interest around here... but since you ask, what a great chance to post glamour shots that wouldn't interest nobody otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 73219
> View attachment 73220
> View attachment 73221


Do you know what material the handle is made of?


----------



## LucienJ

They looks nice, hope I can taste them one day


----------



## lowercasebill

Confit and mashed


----------



## ModRQC

dafox said:


> Do you know what material the handle is made of?



The usual POM for sure I would say. Nothing fancy there but it feels comfortable.


----------



## ModRQC

spyken said:


> those look like nice knives. are they expensive knives? how do they handle compared to Japanese style gyutos?



Typically at a pricepoint where you'll find fierce competition throughout the market, and here most would tell you to buy real Japanese. About 140$ US for the typical price.

However the line is discontinued and huge discounts may be available. In CAD money those are 190$-210$ typical price, and I had them for 135$ each. At which pricepoint they are really tough to beat, especially considering the stainless used and my location - folks in the US have a much wider choice at a lower price point.

You can get the very same thing with a Japanese handle in the Miyabi line 400FC. 

It is symmetrical bevel and I don't have any experience with a true Japanese knife so I can't answer your last question.


----------



## podzap




----------



## podzap

Pork chops are the other thing. Every time I visit the local supermarket and they have a pile of pork chops at the meat counter, I buy the whole pile. The counter workers are always giving me strange looks, like leave some for other people  I take them home and my wife vacuum packs them two at a time and then we freeze them for weeknight usage. I love me some göd dämned pan fried pork chops!


----------



## Michi

Homemade maple-cured bacon, smoked over apple wood.


----------



## Michi

Homemade emu sausage with fried potatoes (including aforementioned bacon). Side salad with jalapeños (pickled) and tomatoes from our garden. I added a bit of beige salad dressing, for @Carl Kotte.


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> Homemade maple-cured bacon, smoked over apple wood.
> View attachment 73423


Cold smoked or hot smoked?
If hot to what temp?
What do you smoke on.
I use a BGE and pull at 140.. I vary between apple and hickory.
Last few batches were salt cured no nitrates and i couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Cold smoked or hot smoked?


That one is hot-smoked.


> If hot to what temp?


110 ºC (230 ºF)
Pulled it when the core temperature was 65 ºC (149 ºF).


> What do you smoke on.


I don't have a smoker, so I just use my BBQ with the lid on. Have one burner on low under the grate on the far left, and sit the meat on a wire rack on the solid cast iron plate over on the far right. That way, I get mostly indirect heat. I use a pellet smoker like this:



The BBQ arrangement works reasonably well, although temperature control is a bit of a pain. With the lid down, it gets too hot, so I prop a piece of wood (the handle of my BBQ brush, actually) between the edge of the BBQ and the lid, so I leave an air gap and can adjust the size of the gap by moving the handle to different positions. I monitor temperature with a Thermopro TP17.

https://buythermopro.com/product/thermopro-tp-17-digital-meat-thermometer/

I set an alarm temperature range on the Thermopro, so I know when things get too cool or too hot and can adjust the air gap accordingly. It's less than ideal, and a dedicated smoker would do a much more convenient job. But I don't smoke things often enough to make it worthwhile having yet another large appliance that clutters the place up…


> I use a BGE and pull at 140.. I vary between apple and hickory.
> Last few batches were salt cured no nitrates and i couldn't tell the difference.


I used nitrites (cure #1). Cured the pork belly for eight days, vacuum sealed. The nitrites are mainly for colour: you get redder meat that way; without the nitrite, the meat tends to turn more grey. The taste is the same either way.


----------



## dafox

ModRQC said:


> The usual POM for sure I would say. Nothing fancy there but it feels comfortable.


Thanks


----------



## panda

One of the tastier dishes ive made. Lomo saltado (grilled marinated peruvian flank steak, I just added adobo and cumin/coriander to my Korean BBQ marinade), saffron basmati (cooked with lime and chicken stock), pipperade (fajita veg with espellete & Sherry Vin), salsa Verde (chimichurri thickened with cooked egg white and anchovy)


----------



## podzap

Oven baked chipotle pork chops! Cooked in the huge Lodge skillet.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Broiled shrimp cocktail


----------



## Xenif

Duck breast and soba, Duck fat infused Inari sushi, Duck fat infused rice in sour plum and shiso ochazuke, duck confit and maple butter pancake bento box box


----------



## lowercasebill

I will be right over


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Brian Weekley has taught me to welcome new knives with a special dinner. Fish soup was special enough


----------



## Brian Weekley

Love the patina on your new blade ...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brian Weekley said:


> Love the patina on your new blade ...



Subtle, isn’t it?


----------



## Brian Weekley

I always wondered where Kramer got his inspiration. Clearly your blade had many previous lives. BTW your soup and bread looks yummy!


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller aka The Superior Scandi Meatballs fried in a sea of butter.




Had them with potatoes, tzatziki, pickles and salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Frikadeller aka The Superior Scandi Meatballs fried in a sea of butter.
> View attachment 73645
> 
> Had them with potatoes, tzatziki, pickles and salad.
> View attachment 73646



Send some over and we’ll see whether they’re superior!


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Send some over and we’ll see whether they’re superior!


But how can I be sure you guys won’t reverse engineer them and sell them at IKEA?


----------



## Xenif

All this corona virus talk got me thinking, have you ever had duck breast and disappointed only the skin is crunchy? Well life is too short to compromise, so I present to you: 

Duck Breast 1/2 Katsu set lunch
Dipping sauces are Mayo, spicy mayo, japanese pepper paste, shichimi x szcheuan peppercorn paste
Served with sour plum and shiso ochazuke and balsamic glaze half way through to change the taste since its so rich


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> But how can I be sure you guys won’t reverse engineer them and sell them at IKEA?



Haha, good one! [emoji16] seriously though, they look great. I ate a lot of Danish food as a kid. There was a great Danish restaurant round the corner and I have fond memories of those meat balls. Must try to make them some day. I just have to find a good authentic recipe.


----------



## Danzo

Wonton-men
Chintan broth, 75/25 shio/shoyu tare, garlic oil, Chinese char siu, pork wonton, egg, scallion, naruto. 
I went ahead and used thin wonton noodles, I prefer high alkalinity noodles to this style, next time.


----------



## bahamaroot

That looks delicious!


----------



## Lars

It's amazing how something this simple and unimpressive looking can be so tasty.
Got my hands on some really nice and ripe tomatoes and made a simple sauce to go with some fresh pasta. Totally awesome.


----------



## lowercasebill

Just an egg


fried in duck fat


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Just an eggView attachment 73738
> fried in duck fat



Looks great! (Also: love the colors!)


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Looks great! (Also: love the colors!)


Not too much yellow in there?


----------



## lowercasebill

Beige or otherwise neutral


----------



## Gjackson98

Stir fry Stewed beef goes well with Chinese white liquor


----------



## Carl Kotte

Porchetta










This pig had a tattoo.


----------



## lowercasebill

Gjackson98 said:


> Stir fry Stewed beef goes well with Chinese white liquor View attachment 73759
> View attachment 73760


Beef shank?
Just became available here i made my first one but the recipes i found served cold. I will have to rethink this maybe gyudon?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> This pig had a tattoo.


Nice! The saving grace is that it's beige 

Porchetta is on my todo list. I have all the spices kicking around (including fennel pollen), and I have a rotisserie, so there are almost no excuses left, other than that I'll need a whole bunch of people to help me eat it…


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Frikadeller aka The Superior Scandi Meatballs fried in a sea of butter.


These really look fantastic!

If you want to nerd out on meat balls, Alex on YouTube has been working on just that for the past few weeks. His videos are interesting. Not the usual "_this_ is how you cook _that_" type of channel. Instead, he sort of is part cook, part comedian, and part engineer. It's quite entertaining and educational, and you do get some decent recipes and inspiration. Here is a playlist for the meat balls:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURsDaOr8hWWt59j2IJlPADnmU6SS-tEk


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi You have no excuses, trust me!
And re colors: I knew the minute I put the roll in the oven that I was going to regret it. Lovely beige turned into Golden yellow Brown. Yuck!


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> These really look fantastic!



Thank you!



Michi said:


> If you want to nerd out on meat balls, Alex on YouTube has been working on just that for the past few weeks. His videos are interesting. Not the usual "_this_ is how you cook _that_" type of channel. Instead, he sort of is part cook, part comedian, and part engineer. It's quite entertaining and educational, and you do get some decent recipes and inspiration. Here is a playlist for the meat balls:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURsDaOr8hWWt59j2IJlPADnmU6SS-tEk



I agree about Alex on youtube. I quite like him and his engineering approach appeals to me.
The meatball series is fun and it did inspire me to make some kofte last week!


----------



## steelcity

The wife was out tonight. Big ole ribeye tonight with some bourbon. Damn it, was it good.


----------



## Kgp

steelcity said:


> The wife was out tonight. Big ole ribeye tonight with some bourbon. Damn it, was it good.


Nice looking steak knife! Set of eight?


----------



## Michi

Inspired by @Lars in this post, I decided to use up some of the duck leg confit that was kicking around in the freezer. Very nice indeed!

I added some white truffle oil, because, decadence


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oh Michi that looks good!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Think I got this recipe from watching Jamie Oliver a long time ago. Tomatoes and salsiccia baked in the oven. Nice!




There are many ways to serve it. I wanted pasta, for the colors:


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> I wanted pasta, for the colors:


Very nice! Unfortunately, the topping hides much of that lovely beige…


----------



## Danzo

Gjackson98 said:


> Stir fry Stewed beef goes well with Chinese white liquor View attachment 73759
> View attachment 73760


Yum what’s that you got going on there?


----------



## Danzo

A goofy blend dirty looking shoyu bowl. 
50-50 broth, shoyu tare, chili garlic schmaltz, Chinese char siu, egg, scallion, thread.

startung to throw random components together. I don’t find this mixture to be very traditional, not crazy about milky broth and shoyu, but it tasted great.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Michi said:


> These really look fantastic!
> 
> If you want to nerd out on meat balls, Alex on YouTube has been working on just that for the past few weeks. His videos are interesting. Not the usual "_this_ is how you cook _that_" type of channel. Instead, he sort of is part cook, part comedian, and part engineer. It's quite entertaining and educational, and you do get some decent recipes and inspiration. Here is a playlist for the meat balls:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLURsDaOr8hWWt59j2IJlPADnmU6SS-tEk




Fabulous link Michi. .... Alex is the man! I LOVE cooking channels.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Fresh surf perch.


----------



## Lars

Kofte in a spicy tomato sauce over rice with salad.


----------



## Xenif

Last Bento Box for 3 weeks as schools are closed for Coronafest


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Xenif

Teaching children about Corona Virus and feeding them lunch 

Cheese = Nucleic Acid/genetic material
Meat = Capsid, protien protection of the core
Sauce = Lipid envelope
Onions = Spiky surface protines










Now that schools closed for three weeks they can finally learn something


----------



## Michi

Lazy dragon.


----------



## lowercasebill

And that's what?
Looks good though.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> And that's what?
> Looks good though.


It's 50% hydration yeast dough. Let it rise as usual, knock it down, then roll into a rectangle.

Filling is fried pork mince and finely-chopped mushrooms, with some scallion, garlic, and ginger, and with lots of spices: soy bean paste, shaoxing wine, dark soy sauce, oyster sauce, and white pepper. Fry the mince, add aromatics and mushrooms, let it cook down, then add spices. Let cool, then spread over rolled-out rectangle of dough.

Let rest for fifteen minutes, then steam for 25 minutes.

It's very similar to yum cha steamed pork buns (Bao Zi), but rolled up instead.


----------



## Michi

Lamb shoulder curry with eggplant chutney, coriander pickle, and lime chutney.


----------



## madelinez

Michi said:


> Lamb shoulder curry with eggplant chutney, coriander pickle, and lime chutney.
> View attachment 74099



This is my kind of meal...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Some sort of chicken curry:


----------



## Michi

That looks good! Like some sort of chicken curry?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> That looks good! Like some sort of chicken curry?



Why the question mark?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Why the question mark?


Because I wasn't sure whether it's chicken curry?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Because I wasn't sure whether it's chicken curry?



That uncertainty is fully justified [emoji16]


----------



## Carl Kotte

I also made bread, in two different shapes:





Not for Michi, holes are too big.
View attachment 74105


----------



## Michi

I do like that! That's bread with attitude. And I bet that it tastes really nice!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I do like that! That's bread with attitude. And I bet that it tastes really nice!



God knows what happened to the picture. Here it is again


----------



## Michi

Bloody hell, that looks tasty!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chaotic fish


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 74112
> 
> 
> Chaotic fish



Or is it Chaotic fish?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Or is it Chaotic fish?



Why the question mark?


----------



## ian

More bread! It’s bloody contagious. 






No, I don’t cut the bread right on the hi soft.


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> More bread! It’s bloody contagious.
> 
> View attachment 74113
> 
> 
> No, I don’t cut the bread right on the hi soft.



Maybe you should though! Then you can buy more hi soft. [emoji848]


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> Maybe you should though! Then you can buy more hi soft. [emoji848]



Or make smaller hi softs.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Why the question mark?



Checking your certainty level. Surprised you didn't throw it away. Nice dish with colors.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Checking your certainty level. Surprised you didn't throw it away. Nice dish with colors.



I used filters to tone things down. It hurt my eyes.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> I used filters to tone things down. It hurt my eyes.


----------



## erickso1

Got the kids involved in baking a loaf of no knead bread. Topped it with butter and Grandmas homemade strawberry jam. Even got a high five out of it 3 slices and 15 mins later. It’s a bit misshapen, but hey, who cares, it eats.


----------



## Danzo

Michi said:


> Lazy dragon.
> View attachment 74088


Hey Michi that looks great! What is that?


----------



## Danzo

A more cohesive bowl tonight. Chintan, Meyer lemon zest, shio tare, chashu, gai lan, black fungus.
I wish I could access Yuzu, but Meyer lemon works amazingly.


----------



## Michi

Danzo said:


> Hey Michi that looks great! What is that?


See here: https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...t-plain-good-show-us.298/page-193#post-682195


----------



## Luftmensch

Some very, very mild prepping...

6L of veggie stew:






It aint pretty but it tastes good, is nourishing and can be frozen!


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller on mash with a side of broccoli.


----------



## Xenif

Im expecting an explosion of activity on this thread as we are all stuck at home during these viral times.





Sunflowerseed Brittle





Mushroom Braised Efu noodle





Oyakodon


----------



## Xenif

Bucatini and Meatballs


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chipped beef smoked brisket, red slaw, salty turtle brownies


----------



## ITKKF

Nam Tok Beef, idea from this post by @Malcolm Johnson, thanks.




Fried rice with vegetables


----------



## ITKKF

Veal tongue with horseradish cream
@Carl Kotte - Apprentice application for the Beige team


----------



## Lars

Pasta Puttanesca.


----------



## lowercasebill

If it wasn't for quarantine i would right over


----------



## Carl Kotte

@ITKKF That looks so good that you earn the newly invented title ’General manager for Beige food inc.’ Some of our members raised complaints against the green elements (the color of the pickle was a bit too much, some thought), but they were in the absolute minority. All hail our new GM!


----------



## Carl Kotte

That Italian thing that seems so popular.


----------



## esoo

48 hour sous-vide beef ribs, finished on cast iron, oven roasted potatoes, maple glazed carrots, red-wine and shallot sauce.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 74248
> 
> 
> That Italian thing that seems so popular.



I dub thee, Beigesotto.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> That Italian thing that seems so popular.


Team Beige for the win.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Team Beige for the win.



There are still some seats left in the board of team Beige. @lowercasebill has an important position. Would you, @Michi, do us the honour? You could be our scientist! Spectral analysis of shades of beige. Sounds good?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> ard of team Beige. @lowercasebill has an important position. Would you, @Michi, do us the honour?


Thank you very much for the kind offer! I do appreciate it and will give it my consideration. I am also currently in negotiations with Team Red and, pending the outcome, I may get back to you.

Thank you kindly,

Michi.


----------



## ITKKF

Carl Kotte said:


> @ITKKF That looks so good that you earn the newly invented title ’General manager for Beige food inc.’ Some of our members raised complaints against the green elements (the color of the pickle was a bit too much, some thought), but they were in the absolute minority. All hail our new GM!



Thank you for appreciating my application that high. But I am a humble person and would prefer to start from below and climb the whole ladder. Perhaps I can start with something like 'Defender of the faith'?

Cheers!


----------



## Carl Kotte

ITKKF said:


> Thank you for appreciating my application that high. But I am a humble person and would prefer to start from below and climb the whole ladder. Perhaps I can start with something like 'Defender of the faith'?
> 
> Cheers!



Hmmm, no one has ever turned down an offer of such a prestigeous position before. We simply don’t know at the moment just how to cope with this. We’ll take a vote and return to you in three months.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> We simply don’t know at the moment just how to cope with this


Change the colour?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Change the colour?



That’s absurd!


----------



## lowercasebill

I am glad to be a member of team beige. 
Ran out of bread. So bread machine it is.


----------



## Michi

@Carl Kotte will be all over this like a rash!


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Sunflowerseed Brittle


Can I ask how you make this? Is it just toasted sunflower seeds and caramelised sugar, or is there more to it?

I've never made brittle in my life…


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> @Carl Kotte will be all over this like a rash!



Like a rash, or simply in virtue of being a rash?


----------



## Xenif

This is as beige as I can get it, is the role of Obergruppenführer of Beige atill available ?


----------



## lowercasebill

Well done


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> This is as beige as I can get it, is the role of Obergruppenführer of Beige atill available ?View attachment 74326



The job is yours. Salary is crap, but the honour is great!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Xenif I can’t stop looking. It’s perfection on a plate. Fifty shades of beige.


----------



## Lars

Chef John's white bean chicken breast chili.


----------



## lowercasebill

If you had left off the green onion and sour cream it would have been beige


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> If you had left off the green onion and sour cream it would have been beige



Yeah, but he’s Danish. You can’t expect too much!


----------



## Lars

Sorry guys - no dogma cooking at my house..


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, but he’s Danish. You can’t expect too much!


Bet you are only brave enough to say that because our border is closed!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Bet you are only brave enough to say that because our border is closed!



Probably right. Otherwise I would be all over your non-beige food right now.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## podzap

Monkfish fried in olive oil, salt and pepper and finally covered with some melted butter. Mushrooms and spinach fried in olive oil with salt and pepper. Veuve Clicquot Brut champagne to wash it all down with. Meukow VSOP cognac before and after the meal.

Damn, home quarantine is hard!


----------



## Ryndunk

Red curry tonight


----------



## YumYumSauce

Welp my place closed for the time being. They let us take home a bunch of stuff that wouldnt last as we closed up so I made this with the fam.


----------



## Michi

YumYumSauce said:


> They let us take home a bunch of stuff that wouldnt last as we closed up so I made this with the fam.


That looks fantastic!


----------



## YumYumSauce

Michi said:


> That looks fantastic!



Thank you! Tasted as good as it looked and put a smile on the fams faces


----------



## lowercasebill

Beju shio ramen


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Beju shio ramen


Looks great!

I figured that @Carl Kotte would be all over this  If you really want to get him excited, leave out the egg next tine—way too much color contrast…


----------



## lowercasebill

I need to shorten the marinade time.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I figured that @Carl Kotte would be all over this  If you really want to get him excited, leave out the egg next tine—way too much color contrast…



Thought I’d never seen the day, but I’m beginning to get tired of beige. [emoji848]


----------



## Ryndunk

Yeah. You guys really need to go buy some vegetables.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Thought I’d never seen the day, but I’m beginning to get tired of beige.


Oh my, now we have a real problem on our hands. Never mind the fate of Team Beige… What really matters now is your own state of mind!


Carl Kotte said:


> ught I’d never seen the day, but I’m beginning to get tired of beige.


Are you really sure that this isn't just a temporary mood swing? (You don't want to make rash decisions a this point!)

Many a relationship has ended prematurely just because one partner or the other got bored with only one aspect of a multi-faceted experience.

Maybe see a councillor before you make any irreversible decisions?


----------



## Michi

Ryndunk said:


> Yeah. You guys really need to go buy some vegetables.


Yes. Beige ones, preferably!


----------



## YumYumSauce

I had to look back at earlier posts to understand this beige thing. Hilarilous! Will have to dedicate a dish to team beige one of these days!


----------



## Carl Kotte

YumYumSauce said:


> I had to look back at earlier posts to understand this beige thing. Hilarilous! Will have to dedicate a dish to team beige one of these days!



Suddenly, my appetite for beige grew strong again. Thank you Mr yum yum sauce!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ryndunk said:


> Yeah. You guys really need to go buy some vegetables.



I’m too offended to answer this right now. [emoji16]


----------



## Michi

Nepalese goat curry. (Sorry, not much beige there. Team Red for the win!)


----------



## ITKKF

Spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino.


----------



## Xenif

Instant ochazuke with a sprinkling of dystopia


----------



## krx927

podzap said:


> Monkfish fried in olive oil, salt and pepper and finally covered with some melted butter. Mushrooms and spinach fried in olive oil with salt and pepper. Veuve Clicquot Brut champagne to wash it all down with. Meukow VSOP cognac before and after the meal.
> 
> Damn, home quarantine is hard!
> 
> View attachment 74351



Like!!!

Need to put some champagne into the fridge.


----------



## krx927

ITKKF said:


> Spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino.
> View attachment 74464




Where is aglio, olio e paperoncino? I just see spaghetti.

Kidding, I know it looks like that (almost  ) 
One of the best quick and easy dishes in the world


----------



## Carl Kotte

I have an announcement. The King of beige has returned.
First, you can only cook what you cook, and enjoy what you enjoy. 




Don’t pretend otherwise. It’s like faking a smile.
Secondly, there’s been misinformation regarding various red, brown and whatnot teams. There are no such teams. There’s only team beige, and the enemies of team beige.
End of announcement.


----------



## krx927

I made my first bread today. I used the most simplest way possible - bread without kneading.

I was super surprised by the outcome.


----------



## krx927

Carl Kotte said:


> I have an announcement. The King of beige has returned.
> First, you can only cook what you cook, and enjoy what you enjoy.
> View attachment 74479
> 
> Don’t pretend otherwise. It’s like faking a smile.
> Secondly, there’s been misinformation regarding various red, brown and whatnot teams. There are no such teams. There’s only team beige, and the enemies of team beige.
> End of announcement.



Hey king of beige, did you ever cook blanquette de veau. It would go well with your color style and it is delicious.


----------



## ITKKF

krx927 said:


> Where is aglio, olio e paperoncino? I just see spaghetti.
> 
> Kidding, I know it looks like that (almost  )
> One of the best quick and easy dishes in the world



Trying to stay beige . 
BTW, I followed the recipe precisely. It is from "Savour Apulia" cookbook, which emphasizes on the traditional recipes. And yes, most cooks prepare it more colourful.


----------



## Carl Kotte

krx927 said:


> Hey king of beige, did you ever cook blanquette de veau. It would go well with your color style and it is delicious.



Good idea! I’ve had it, but I’ve never made it. It’s definitely as beige as they come. Yummy!


----------



## RDalman

I made a super yummy beige soup today. "Gubben" couldn't get enough. 
Very simple recipe, sheephorns and water. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B99pRphD-Mx/?igshid=k2lbbqzhmpaz


----------



## Carl Kotte

Wow, @RDalman not often I see someone make a gubben. I like the minimalist seasoning. In my opinion you can go quite easy on the ’gomspalt’, ’spetälska’ and ’blödarsjuka’ and still get the full flavour. [emoji1303]


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## erickso1

Caleb, is that Chicago/detroit/ some style pizza?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Yes! Sicilian style, used the recipe on serious eats. A pound of mozzarella lurking under the sauce, one slice and done.


----------



## Ryndunk

@Carl Kotte. Beige, is that better?
Pasta with braised onion sauce.


----------



## YumYumSauce

1st attempt at pad thai. Missing tamarind, peanuts and maybe some other things but the flavors are there and its tasty.


----------



## Michi

Ryndunk said:


> @Carl Kotte. Beige, is that better?


Carl is going to have an orgasm on the spot!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ryndunk said:


> @Carl Kotte. Beige, is that better?
> Pasta with braised onion sauce. View attachment 74515



Offensively nice!


----------



## panda

who makes a good borscht here? ive only made red one with beef, need to see white version.


----------



## lowercasebill

confit and duck fat frys. Colorful salad off camera


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 74549
> confit and duck fat frys. Colorful salad off camera



Thanks for keeping it there! [emoji1303]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Btw I have a new announcement to make. Just like the great late artist formerly known as Prince (God bless him!) a bit of narcissism has led me to change my name. You may consider me fickle, but I no longer go under the name ’King of Beige’ but merely ’Emperor Beige’.
End of announcement.


----------



## lowercasebill

View attachment 74554
Google edited my pic


----------



## lowercasebill

Mistake never mind


----------



## panda

None of you guys eat veggies lol.


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> None of you guys eat veggies lol.



The trick is to do it while no one is watching.


----------



## riba

panda said:


> who makes a good borscht here? ive only made red one with beef, need to see white version.



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/herring-under-a-fur-coat.23696/#post-367233


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Just putting this out there: local to southern Oregon, the truffle, not the knife, the knife is from France.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m actually vegan. I just make a lot of exceptions.




Socca is not one of them.


----------



## Lars

Love socca - haven't made it in a while though. That dish looks nice, Carl!

My dinner was chicken, potatoes, salad and tzatziki.


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m actually vegan. I just make a lot of exceptions.
> View attachment 74562
> 
> Socca is not one of them.


I googled socca got Italian chickpea flour flat bread.
Can you explain your overly colorful plate?


----------



## M1k3

I'm out sick, have a cold. Made some yellow split pea soup. I overcooked it some. But the flavor is good for so few ingredients (onion, carrot, garlic, thyme, salt and pepper). Would of liked some other stuff but can't be bothered. My sinuses are killing me.




How'd I do @Carl Kotte ?


----------



## lowercasebill

Bowl is too colorful otherwise great.
Get well soon


----------



## dafox

M1k3 said:


> I'm out sick, have a cold. Made some yellow split pea soup. I overcooked it some. But the flavor is good for so few ingredients (onion, carrot, garlic, thyme, salt and pepper). Would of liked some other stuff but can't be bothered. My sinuses are killing me.
> View attachment 74574
> 
> How'd I do @Carl Kotte ?


Which Takamura is that? How does it compare to the migaki?


----------



## M1k3

dafox said:


> Which Takamura is that? How does it compare to the migaki?



Chromax. Not sure how they compare. Probably quite similar though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> I'm out sick, have a cold. Made some yellow split pea soup. I overcooked it some. But the flavor is good for so few ingredients (onion, carrot, garlic, thyme, salt and pepper). Would of liked some other stuff but can't be bothered. My sinuses are killing me.
> View attachment 74574
> 
> How'd I do @Carl Kotte ?



It’s a good start. It will not earn you a top position, but an internship should be possible. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## M1k3

Was it the bowl? I just grabbed one, put it in the bowl, looked at it, sneezed (away from the bowl), then thought of you and team meh beige.


----------



## Michi

Getting ready for some bulk beef stock, even though Carl won't like it…


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Getting ready for some bulk beef stock, even though Carl won't like it…
> View attachment 74587



Carl will look at it and think "I'll take the bottom right corner".


----------



## Michi

The show is on the road:


----------



## ACHiPo

Michi said:


> Getting ready for some bulk beef stock, even though Carl won't like it…
> View attachment 74587


No leeks? Just kidding—it looks great. I made stock last weekend and then French onion soup.


----------



## Michi

ACHiPo said:


> No leeks? Just kidding—it looks great. I made stock last weekend and then French onion soup.


Leeks undoubtedly would work very well! I didn't have any in the fridge and, frankly, didn't even think of it.

Next batch will have a leek in it, in ACHIiPo's honour!


----------



## Danzo

Chintan, shoyu tare V2, garlic schmaltz, slab chashu, egg, menma, scallions. Not as good as my first round of shoyu tare, needs more niboshi I think I can fix it.


----------



## Michi

Danzo said:


> Chintan, shoyu tare V2


Looks great!


----------



## Michi

Wild boar ragout about to get started. 1.2 kg of wild boar after marinating in red wine and aromatics for 18 hours.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Was it the bowl? I just grabbed one, put it in the bowl, looked at it, sneezed (away from the bowl), then thought of you and team meh beige.



’Team meh beige’? No, it wasn’t the bowl. You young padwan have an attitude problem! [emoji16]


----------



## M1k3

Was it the carrots?


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

Pizza with personality!


----------



## Michi

Wild boar ragout. One of the best meals I made in the last few years.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 74616



Wow! Now I’m hungry [emoji39]


----------



## Carl Kotte

Sunday dinner.


----------



## M1k3

Oh I see! I should of replaced my carrots with 2 different green vegetables? On a white dish. 

Looks good. All these dishes do. Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Oh I see! I should of replaced my carrots with 2 different green vegetables? On a white dish.
> 
> Looks good. All these dishes do. Now I'm getting hungry.



Don’t be too hard on yourself! One of the advantages of being emperor is that you can dictate the rules. Non-emperors have to follow them. And since the emperor is fickle, it’s impossible to know what the rules are - if there are any at all.
P.s. Hunger is good! I hope it means you’re getting better.


----------



## Caleb Cox

PB&J on a cheap week-old hamburger bun, because my life is dope and I do dope $#!t. On a serious note the fruit spread is Crofter's organic strawberry and is fantastic.


----------



## parbaked

Lunch for wifey & me...trying to eat light and somewhat healthy.
Egg salad (vitamin D) on burnt whole wheat English muffins, salad & a rationed portion of potato chips:


----------



## lowercasebill

T


parbaked said:


> Lunch for wifey & me...trying to eat light and somewhat healthy.
> Egg salad (vitamin D) on burnt whole wheat English muffins, salad & a rationed portion of potato chips:
> View attachment 74646


Nice rationing potato chips is not happy. I am doing the same. But i have small bag of Fritos. !


----------



## Slk707

The girlfriend made some bread last night it finished up about 1 am and man it was tasty!!!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chicken cracklin


----------



## orangehero

Practicing bread baking skills.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 74631
> 
> Sunday dinner.



I think i see too much color? Am I doing this right?


----------



## Carl Kotte

YumYumSauce said:


> I think i see too much color? Am I doing this right?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Well, there are two ways of answering this, I think. First, exceptions are tolerable so long as the core (the very heart of the dish) is beige. Secondly, if the first point doesn’t apply, the emperor declares that all colors - green for example - is in fact just a shade of beige.


----------



## riba

Found a leg of suckling pig in the freezer and it was calling me...

Cooked on the kamado


----------



## ITKKF

Sweet and sour peppers / Agrodolce di peperoni on a bed of feta.


----------



## Michi

ITKKF said:


> Agrodolce di peperoni on a bed of feta


That looks terrific. Wonderful how the colours pop!


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Ryndunk

Breakfast.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken à la emperor.


----------



## ITKKF

Carl Kotte said:


> Chicken à la emperor.
> View attachment 74721



That tablecloth hurts the eye


----------



## Carl Kotte

ITKKF said:


> That tablecloth hurts the eye



Yeah, true. But the advantage is that it is so red and green that you don’t have to eat any vegetables. [emoji16]


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Chicken à la emperor.


Another Rhapsody in Beige!

I agree that you need to work on that table cloth, though


----------



## Danzo

Karamiso v2. 50-50, spicy miso tare, chili garlic schmaltz, chashu, gai lan, 7min egg, scallion, fungus. Adjusted the tare, Good and spicy this time with the hot aroma oil.


----------



## Michi

Danzo said:


> Adjusted the tare, Good and spicy this time with the hot aroma oil.


Purty!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Basic Cantonese COMFORT FOOD. It’s basically a corn and meat sauce over rice. It’s a way to stretch meat, back in the day.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Lomo Saltado

My mom spent 9 months in South America when she was younger and we still have distant relatives in Peru.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Awesome dish!

just awesome.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Carl Kotte said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Well, there are two ways of answering this, I think. First, exceptions are tolerable so long as the core (the very heart of the dish) is beige. Secondly, if the first point doesn’t apply, the emperor declares that all colors - green for example - is in fact just a shade of beige.




I defer to your highness haha. Got a dish for team beige. Just gotta strike at the right time when the fam eats up enough leftovers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, true. But the advantage is that it is so red and green that you don’t have to eat any vegetables. [emoji16]


Haha. Cut me a piece!


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> The show is on the road:
> View attachment 74590


This is part of it after I pulled it out of the fridge. Very (very) firm jelly.


----------



## Lars

I made Puttanesca again.


----------



## podzap

Sauerkraut and Thüringer bratwurst - too beige for a photo.


----------



## podzap

But I did just order an entire Hereford brisket which will be delivered to my door Friday afternoon. The weather is supposed to be nice this weekend, so I'm thinking of kicking grilling season off with a slow smoked brisket. Plenty of photos to come!


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Sauerkraut and Thüringer bratwurst - too beige for a photo.


Coward!


----------



## ITKKF

Lars said:


> I made Puttanesca again.
> View attachment 74822


Love it! I once tried it with left over tuna added and coriander and lime instead of basil for an Asian touch. It worked really nice


----------



## Carl Kotte

podzap said:


> Sauerkraut and Thüringer bratwurst - too beige for a photo.


Weird attitude. There’s a reason for the old saying ’Beige is beautiful!’.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Weird attitude.


Yeah, I don't get it either…


----------



## lowercasebill

beige plate


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> beige plate


@Carl Kotte is going to be mightily pissed off with you. I expect that paying lip service with just the plate won't make the grade…

You could join Team Red though?


----------



## Michi

Chili con Carne.

No photo, in consideration of @Carl Kotte's mental health.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> @Carl Kotte is going to be mightily pissed off with you. I expect that paying lip service with just the plate won't make the grade…
> 
> You could join Team Red though?



@lowercasebill is the only person here to actually post something beige. The rest of you are all posers, with your light yellows, offwhites and greys. #teamtruebeige


----------



## ITKKF

Penne with tomato onion stew, beige in the backround


----------



## lowercasebill

Bonus points for the herringbone pattern


----------



## Lars

Baked loin of cod on garlic mashed potatoes, with braised fennel.




..the fennel tops are there to avoid association with team beige..


----------



## YumYumSauce

Trying my hand at bento.


----------



## ian

What’s better than carbs? More carbs! Shepherd’s pie made with braised lamb shank, along with some improvised flatbread made with the extra levain left over from the walnut bread recipe from FWSY. 

Go team offwhite!

Anyone know why Ken Forkish always has you make like 4 times the amount of levain you need for every recipe in FWSY? It’s always like.... combine 1kg total of starter, flour, water and let sit for 8 hrs. Then use 300 g of it in your recipe. I cut the levain ingredients in half and still had enough left over to make the flatbread above (which is half eaten).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Baked loin of cod on garlic mashed potatoes, with braised fennel.
> View attachment 74896
> 
> ..the fennel tops are there to avoid association with team beige..


And you failed miserably! Your dish is fantastically beige. Good job!


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Go team offwhite!


I sense a new faction forming…



> Anyone know why Ken Forkish always has you make like 4 times the amount of levain you need for every recipe in FWSY?


_1 kg_ of starter?! Maybe he's metrically challenged? I can't see for the life of me why you want to make that much. Doesn't he give a reason somewhere? (I haven't read the book.)


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> I sense a new faction forming…
> 
> 
> _1 kg_ of starter?! Maybe he's metrically challenged? I can't see for the life of me why you want to make that much. Doesn't he give a reason somewhere? (I haven't read the book.)



For two loaves, his walnut bread recipe requires 360 g of levain. Many of his other breads use 250 g or so. That amount works rather well imo. (The levain is the first preferment that you make specifically for that bread, usually with a slightly lower hydration level than the starter, which is 1:1 flour water.) However, when making the levain he typically has you make 1kg. I’ve looked through the beginning of the book and there’s no comment about that. I can’t really figure that making more of it improves the quality, so I’m at a loss.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> I can’t really figure that making more of it improves the quality, so I’m at a loss.


Not that I'm exactly an experienced baker, having made all of four or five batches of sourdough bread so far. But I don't see why making 300 g of starter wouldn't work just as well, if 300 g is what you need.

Sure, leave a little to keep breeding it. But three or four times as much as you need? I don't see the point. The yeast doesn't know whether it's in a big jar or a little jar.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Not that I'm exactly an experienced baker, having made all of four or five batches of sourdough bread so far. But I don't see why making 300 g of starter wouldn't work just as well, if 300 g is what you need.
> 
> Sure, leave a little to keep breeding it. But three or four times as much as you need? I don't see the point. The yeast doesn't know whether it's in a big jar or a little jar.



Yea, that’s my take on it, too. Doesn’t make sense. It’s such a well thought out book otherwise, though, that I can’t help thinking I’m wrong. Oh well.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> It’s such a well thought out book otherwise, though, that I can’t help thinking I’m wrong.


Your right to think that you are wrong is unalienable. But do consider that sometimes—just by sheer accident—you might be right


----------



## ian

Aaaand.... walnut bread.


----------



## ITKKF

Masala-spiced steak with Bombay potatoes and simple Piyaz
Edit: changed Mumbai to Bombay


----------



## Michi

ITKKF said:


> Masala-spiced steak with Mumbai potatoes and simple Piyaz


Pray tell, how does one make Mubai potatoes? They really look tasty!


----------



## ITKKF

Michi said:


> Pray tell, how does one make Mubai potatoes? They really look tasty!



By using Google to correct the name  I used this recipe, but didn't look too much. Was tasty indeed.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Simple marinara pasta with ground sausage and a drizzle of basil oil, cause why not. Thought I made enough noodles for team beige but alas.


----------



## ITKKF

Another pasta dish - Tagliatelle all'Amatriciana.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

YumYumSauce said:


> View attachment 75028
> 
> 
> Simple marinara pasta with ground sausage and a drizzle of basil oil, cause why not. Thought I made enough noodles for team beige but alas.View attachment 75029


wow..

on a side note, i have that exact cleaver as well!!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Tobikko, quail egg yolk sushi with sriracha and scallions.


----------



## lowercasebill

Wow


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> Tobikko, quail egg yolk sushi with sriracha and scallions.


Stunning!


----------



## YumYumSauce

boomchakabowwow said:


> wow..
> 
> on a side note, i have that exact cleaver as well!!



Its a great cleaver!


----------



## Xenif

Don Po Yuk


----------



## Michi

Light sourdough rye bread. Made with 50% wholemeal rye and 50% bread flour, 82% hydration.

No knives were inconvenienced in the making of this bread.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> No knives were inconvenienced in the making of this bread.
> View attachment 75261
> 
> View attachment 75262



COME ON EVERYBODY! GRAB YOUR PITCHFORKS AND TORCHES!


----------



## Michi

@M1k3 The new avatar rocks!


----------



## Carl Kotte

My sourdough just doesn’t work anymore. It gives no lift, only dense and compact bread. What should I do?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Oh, and @Lars , I did some frikadeller.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> My sourdough just doesn’t work anymore. It gives no lift, only dense and compact bread. What should I do?


From your post, you've made sourdough before and it worked back then. If you haven't changed anything else, I'd say the starter is to blame.

Do you get good activity in your starter after feeding? It should double in size over about two to three hours, and then gradually sink down again. You want to mix in your starter when it is getting close to peak activity.

Maybe pamper your starter with daily feedings for a week?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh, and @Lars , I did some frikadeller.


Good colour on those!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> From your post, you've made sourdough before and it worked back then. If you haven't changed anything else, I'd say the starter is to blame.
> 
> Do you get good activity in your starter after feeding? It should double in size over about two to three hours, and then gradually sink down again. You want to mix in your starter when it is getting close to peak activity.
> 
> Maybe pamper your starter with daily feedings for a week?


Sounds right to me! I’ll try and report back. Maybe it just has a mild cough or something.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Maybe it just has a mild cough or something.


Yeah. Watch out for signs of high temperature though, just in case it's something more serious.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Good colour on those!


At least I’m not trying to conceal the goodness in redundant greens


----------



## Lars

Here is some rye bread, that I baked today.




Also made some smothered cabbage that will go into a soup later.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Smothered cabbage ... now there’s a recipe I’d like to have or a description of how you made it.


----------



## Lars

Brian Weekley said:


> Smothered cabbage ... now there’s a recipe I’d like to have or a description of how you made it.


No problem. It's a recipe from "The Essentials Of Italian Cooking" by Marcella Hazan.

Saute half a chopped onion in olive oil over medium heat until it turns golden. Add 3 cloves of chopped garlic and saute until the garlic turns a very pale gold.
Add half a shredded savoy cabbage and cook until it is wilted. Then ad some salt, pepper and half a tablespoon of white wine vinegar.
Cover and cook on a very low heat for 1,5 hours turning once in a while and adding a little water if needed. Adjust seasoning and serve.


----------



## Brian Weekley

As soon as I round up a Savoy cabbage that’s a dish that’s going to get made. Yum! ... and Thanks.


----------



## Lars

This smothered cabbage and rice soup was surprisingly tasty and satisfying.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Made with chicken stock?


----------



## Lars

Yep.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Digging deeper into my freezer. Found chicken thighs. TERIYAKI CHICKEN and not from a jar marinade. Pretty good! Enough left for a workday lunch tomorrow. Roasted some veg in the oven to keep up with nutrition


----------



## MrHiggins

Naan from my new uuni. Definitely some tweaks to be made/learning curve to climb, but this uuni is the real deal!


----------



## YumYumSauce

MrHiggins said:


> Naan from my new uuni. Definitely some tweaks to be made/learning curve to climb, but this uuni is the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 75363
> View attachment 75364
> View attachment 75365




Wow. Looks fun!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

MrHiggins said:


> Naan from my new uuni. Definitely some tweaks to be made/learning curve to climb, but this uuni is the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 75363
> View attachment 75364
> View attachment 75365


Aww damn! That is awesome!


----------



## MrHiggins

boomchakabowwow said:


> Aww damn! That is awesome!



I think it's $200 well spent, for sure. Easy to set up, well made/designed, transportable/stowable, and friggin' HOT! Looking forward to cooking up a few pizzas in the near future...


----------



## podzap

Forgot to upload photos of the Hereford brisket I smoked on Friday-Saturday. I've done a lot of briskets, but this one was the best over.

First covered both sides with Poppamies Cherry-Cola BBQ sauce, then with Poppamies Slow Food Rub. Set the grill up in "snake" configuration, a pan of water under the brisket, burning counterclockwise with hickory chunks first and apple chunks as it progressed. Kept the temp inside the grill roughly at 80C and pulled the brisket when the meat thermometer hit 90C.

Sliced it up with my 30cm Mac Yanagiba 

The company that I bought it from had a sense of humour - packed the brisket along with a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## podzap

MrHiggins said:


> Naan from my new uuni. Definitely some tweaks to be made/learning curve to climb, but this uuni is the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 75363
> View attachment 75364
> View attachment 75365



You know "uuni" means oven in Finnish, right? The founders of OONI are Finns. The brand OONI is a pretty cool marketing play


----------



## Alwayzbakin

well shutting down for a month means a bit of produce had to go from work and lots of time for cookin’:


Brown rice congee ginger and spring onion, duck breast and veggies





Sort of Thai style yellow curry with duck leg





red wine and dried porcini (again sort of) risotto with a perfectly overcooked soft cooked egg





Omlette with Swiss chard, avocado, feta, and dill





And lots of fruit and yogurt bowls!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Classic Swedish (?) fish dish: fiskgratäng.


----------



## Danzo

Duck paitan. Also a famous blacksmith. Any guesses? Lol


----------



## M1k3

Mazaki? Toyomanabe?


----------



## DamageInc

Made steak with asparagus, potatoes, and bearnaise. Only have a photo of the sauce because honestly that's the important bit.





Also made tiramisu for the first time in my life.


----------



## DamageInc

Two days ago I made pan seared coalfish with pasta aglio e olio.


----------



## DamageInc

Three days ago I steamed some mussels.


----------



## Danzo

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki? Toyomanabe?


Shiro Kamo, but the kanji reads Kamo shiro. I tend to label all my ramen stuff in kanji


----------



## andrewlefilms

Here's a south Indian dish called Samosa Chaat


----------



## podzap

That's not porcini.



Alwayzbakin said:


> red wine and dried porcini (again sort of) risotto with a perfectly overcooked soft cooked egg
> View attachment 75409


----------



## Alwayzbakin

podzap said:


> That's not porcini.


hahah yes. The porcinis are rehydrated dried ones, chopped and mixed through, with the liquid used for cooking. Theres sautéed and raw buttons as well. I was more prepared for someone to accuse it of not being a very nice risotto: I don’t have easy access to good quality carnaroli rice here so I just use brown rice and give a small corner a quick blitz with a hand blender to release a bit of extra starch. From someone whose worked at some high end Italian spots the difference is glaring to me but it gets the job done


----------



## M1k3

Found a sack of flour at the store. So I used up the last of the old one.


----------



## panda

andrewlefilms said:


> View attachment 75440
> 
> Here's a south Indian dish called Samosa Chaat


curry taco bowl!??


----------



## boomchakabowwow

M1k3 said:


> Found a sack of flour at the store. So I used up the last of the old one.View attachment 75476


I just sniffed the screen on my iPad.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> Found a sack of flour at the store. So I used up the last of the old one.View attachment 75476



One for Team Beige? Paging Emperor 'His Highness Above All except Mazaki-bot @Carl Kotte', Supreme Exalted, Beige Team leader Captain. Or should I open communication with team Chòcöläté?


----------



## Up_dog128

Kale salad with violets & redbud flowers; carrot, purple daikon & grapefruit slaw, corned beef with kimchee. Kale, flowers, daikon, grapefruit, and chilis from the garden and the wilds


----------



## podzap

Alwayzbakin said:


> hahah yes. The porcinis are rehydrated dried ones, chopped and mixed through, with the liquid used for cooking. Theres sautéed and raw buttons as well.



Porcini (Boletus Edulis) is a sponge mushroom, not a gilled one. And I am critically allergic to it. Last two times I ate it, I wound up laying on the floor of my shower vomiting and dry heaving for over an hour, thinking I was going to die. Funny thing is that I ate plenty of it before something inside my liver just flipped. The first time, I thought I'd just contracted food poisoning. The second time (nearly a year later, store bought frozen porcini) was the confirmation that the stuff will indeed kill me if I don't leave it alone.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> One for Team Beige? Paging Emperor 'His Highness Above All except Mazaki-bot @Carl Kotte', Supreme Exalted, Beige Team leader Captain. Or should I open communication with team Chòcöläté?


The job is yours, don’t be late!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Yeah. Watch out for signs of high temperature though, just in case it's something more serious.


It appears to be up and running again. I bought some new flour and I mixed it carefully with the water this time (when I’m sloppy I just shake the jar and hope for the best). Now my only problem is to get the loaf out of the dutch oven. It’s stuck!


----------



## Michi

Glad to hear that your starter is back to normal!

For the dutch oven, I don't bother with sprinkling semolina or some such to stop the bread from sticking. Instead, I tear off a longish sheet of baking paper. Put that on top of a small cutting board, invert, and put the whole thing on top of my banneton. Invert a second time (quickly), and the whole (unbaked) loaf plops out of the banneton and now sits (right side up) on the baking paper with the cutting board underneath.

Next, I slash the loaf, pick up the baking paper by the ends, and lift up the whole show (like on a sling or hammock) and lower it into the pre-heated (to 260 ºC) dutch oven. Lid on, into the oven (at 260 ºC) for 30 minutes. Then take the lid off and lower temperature to 230 ºC for 20 minutes.

Once done, pull the dutch oven out, and just grab the ends of the baking paper to lift the loaf out of the dutch oven and plonk it on a cooling rack.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

@Michi it usually works without special meassures: I just put the dough in the dutch oven and put the oven in the oven. Someone may have cleaned the dutch oven lately...


----------



## Michi

@lowercasebill Stop sucking up to the self-appointed emperor!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> @Michi it usually works without special meassures: I just put the dough in the dutch oven and put the oven in the oven. Someone may have cleaned the dutch oven lately...


I see  Give the baking paper method a try next time. It really works well.

The relevant bit starts at 15:30.

Rather than tipping out of the bowl, I use the cutting board with the paper on top and invert the banneton. No need to muck around with carefully separating the dough from the paper, or wetting the paper. The point is to have a simple way to transfer the dough from the banneton into the hot dutch oven easily.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> @Michi it usually works without special meassures: I just put the dough in the dutch oven and put the oven in the oven. Someone may have cleaned the dutch oven lately...


Tell your wife to stop being so compulsive!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Tell your wife to stop being so compulsive!


In all honesty, it might have been me. I don’t remember.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pasta with ragu. Mazaki-bot loved it.


----------



## Lars

Risotto with peas and dried chanterelle mushrooms.


----------



## bahamaroot

Carl Kotte said:


> Pasta with ragu. Mazaki-bot loved it.


All that red and green messed up your beige photo...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

You all might think this is weird as F. But it’s delicious and I assume super nutritious as well. Using Cilantro as a main player. 

cilantro-wonton soup for breakfast. Homemade chicken stock, ginger, white pepper and a dash of sesame oil. 

trying to boost immune system with herbs . It taste kinda like celery to me blanched.


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> You all might think this is weird as F. But it’s delicious and I assume super nutritious as well. Using Cilantro as a main player.
> 
> cilantro-wonton soup for breakfast. Homemade chicken stock, ginger, white pepper and a dash of sesame oil.
> 
> trying to boost immune system with herbs . It taste kinda like celery to me blanched.
> 
> View attachment 75533


i'll take a bowl please but needs chili oil and sambal and poached egg and scallions


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Crap. I did forget scallions! And I have scallions!


----------



## Carl Kotte

bahamaroot said:


> All that red and green messed up your beige photo...


Yeah, I know. That was stupid. I should have kept the side salad in the closet and placed the plates on my cool Scandinavian design furniture instead. But I was in a hurry. Mazaki bot was hungry.


----------



## Kgp

Had a nice meaty ham bone so decided to make red beans and rice. 




Everything diced





Simmer all afternoon.






Dash of sriracha and green onions. Good eats!
Ken


----------



## HSC /// Knives

I'm Punjabi and grew up with this dish, @chefatulkochar recent IGTV recipe inspired me to give it a go
Rajma Chawal, kidney beans and rice


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Oh how the mighty have fallen. Hahaha. Lunch is served.


----------



## esoo

boomchakabowwow said:


> Oh how the mighty have fallen. Hahaha. Lunch is served.
> 
> View attachment 75559



Didn't take a picture, but mine was basically the same thing...


----------



## M1k3

boomchakabowwow said:


> Oh how the mighty have fallen. Hahaha. Lunch is served.
> 
> View attachment 75559


Team Beige?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Pasta with ragu. Mazaki-bot loved it.






But, never mind, here you go, I fixed it for you:


----------



## AT5760

Half-eaten. But still had to share in honor of @Brian Weekley


----------



## DaM0w

#quarantinecooking lol


----------



## Brian Weekley

AT5760 said:


> Half-eaten. But still had to share in honor of @Brian Weekley View attachment 75570



Looks yummy ... a little wet. To cure that I used peeled sliced russet potatoes and didn’t rinse the starch off the potatoes. It came out damp but not wet. It’s a great family recipe that I cook a couple of times a month. Best part is there’s a great opportunity to chop with my fancy knives. 

Great effort ...

Thanks for the pic!

Brian


----------



## AT5760

Yep definitely a bit wet. Used random pantry potatoes. May need to adjust next time. 

3/5 of my family really enjoyed the meal!


----------



## Brian Weekley

The russets should do the trick I think. Last time I did the dish I added a layer of sweet potatoes. It was an addition that the kids really liked. The sweet potatoes seemed to cook pretty much the same as the potatoes. Nice thing about the dish is that you can really empty the pantry.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Mar Po tofu 

my best batch yet.


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> Mar Po tofu
> 
> my best batch yet.
> 
> View attachment 75606


did you use pork like you're supposed to?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> View attachment 75567
> 
> But, never mind, here you go, I fixed it for you:
> View attachment 75568


Hahahahaja Brilliant!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Hahahahaja Brilliant!


I've been lying in wait for weeks waiting for you to slip up


----------



## M1k3

Premeditated or something something...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I've been lying in wait for weeks waiting for you to slip up


The emperor never makes a mistake; he merely bends the rules. (Old saying taken from the Emperor’s maxims, where you also find ’Why guerilla warfare may appear bad though in fact it’s not’).


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Premeditated or something something...


You bet! 



Carl Kotte said:


> The emperor never makes a mistake; he merely bends the rules.


@M1k3: I suspect @Carl Kotte is a double agent, working at least some of the time for Team Red, with the occasional once-off commission work thrown in for Team Green…


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> You bet!
> 
> 
> @M1k3: I suspect @Carl Kotte is a double agent, working at least some of the time for Team Red, with the occasional once-off commission work thrown in for Team Green…



I think you're right. Interrogation or torture?


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I think you're right. Interrogation or torture?


Got to get hold of him first. He's a slippery character, by the looks of things.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Got to get hold of him first. He's a slippery character, by the looks of things.


He’s a snake!


----------



## M1k3

Like a greased pig.


----------



## ITKKF

Venison, chickpea & spinach curry


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chicken and tare


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Like a greased pig.


Like a greased pig, or because he’s a greased pig?


----------



## erickso1

Made pumpkin bread for the first time.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried airline chicken breast, gratineed asparagus with parmesan topped with a fried egg and roast tomatoes.


----------



## krx927

A lot of time for cooking in corona times.

Chilli con carne:







Amazing dry ages steak, roasted potato (with a lot of maillard ), Brussels sprouts, garlic, carrots, onions, some cooked broccoli and creme fraiche:






No cooking , just bored:






Pasticcio from left overs:







And today was Indian day:
some basmati, Aloo Gobi, Chana dal and basic chicken curry:


----------



## krx927

And yes, children are doing their remote school on kitchen table


----------



## boomchakabowwow

panda said:


> did you use pork like you're supposed to?


 i did. i fed my dog all the rest of my experimental fake meat. haha


----------



## M1k3

ITKKF said:


> Venison, chickpea & spinach curry
> View attachment 75642



"I'll take the left side"- @Carl Kotte 



Carl Kotte said:


> Like a greased pig, or because he’s a greased pig?



The Emperor?


----------



## Michi

krx927 said:


> No cooking , just bored:


Love the toilet shot!


----------



## YumYumSauce

As promised, one for #teambeige!

Cacio e pepe.
Just pepper and cheese, ultra tasty quarantine food


----------



## ACHiPo

podzap said:


> The company that I bought it from had a sense of humour - packed the brisket along with a roll of toilet paper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75392
> View attachment 75393
> View attachment 75394
> View attachment 75395
> View attachment 75396


That's pretty funny. We ordered delivery last week and the restaurant said instead of mints they included a roll of toilet paper to show their good will!


----------



## erickso1

And very first sourdough with very first homemade starter.


----------



## panda

erickso1 said:


> And very first sourdough with very first homemade starter. View attachment 75719


what knife you use to cut that


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> what knife you use to cut that



A sharp one.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> And very first sourdough with very first homemade starter.


It's fun, isn't it? I started doing the sourdough thing only recently, and I'm really enjoying it. I'm really proud of myself every time I manage to produce a decent loaf.

It's a stupid amount of work compared to picking up a loaf at the bakery. But then, I don't believe any bakery comes even close in taste and freshness.


----------



## erickso1

panda said:


> what knife you use to cut that



Can I plead the fifth? Look. 28 years ago I was one of those kids that sold cutco. I still have the bread knife among a few others. I don’t have a bread knife. I’ve never had a need. I’ve never made bread like this. I’m sorry.


----------



## panda

no pleads, tell us what you used! bread looks great btw


----------



## erickso1

panda said:


> no pleads, tell us what you used! bread looks great btw


I used a cutco bread knife.


----------



## Bcos17

Chicken Rollatini


----------



## Michi

Bcos17 said:


> Chicken Rollatini


@Carl Kotte is going to go apeshit over this. Just leave out the green bits next time, and you'll be in line for a chancellor position!


----------



## Michi

Vegan "Smoked Salmon" on sourdough bread with cream cheese, capers, onion, and dill.

I made this out of curiosity. It's a reasonable attempt to come up with something that looks and smells like smoked salmon, with somewhat similar texture. You'd never mistake it for the real thing. But I have to say that it _is_ tasty. That's a sandwich that I'd eat any day, no questions asked.


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Vegan "Smoked Salmon" on sourdough bread with cream cheese, capers, onion, and dill.
> 
> I made this out of curiosity. It's a reasonable attempt to come up with something that looks and smells like smoked salmon, with somewhat similar texture. You'd never mistake it for the real thing. But I have to say that it _is_ tasty. That's a sandwich that I'd eat any day, no questions asked.
> View attachment 75742


Not sure I'd eat it, but it looks pretty!


----------



## ian

Nothing fancy, but sometimes one just wants to post, right? Artichoke heart and cheddar omelet alongside homemade walnut bread toast. The Uraku was used to cut the omelet in half. The Tojiro was used to slice the bread.

Oh great gods of monochromaticity, I apologize for my too dark toast, and for the hints of pale green that escape from within the omelette. For you, I brought a knife with a blonde ferrule, to apologize for my churlishness.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Bcos17 said:


> Chicken Rollatini
> 
> View attachment 75730


Mmmm! That looks so tasty!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> @Carl Kotte is going to go apeshit over this. Just leave out the green bits next time, and you'll be in line for a chancellor position!


You know me so well!


----------



## Carl Kotte

YumYumSauce said:


> View attachment 75703
> 
> As promised, one for #teambeige!
> 
> Cacio e pepe.
> Just pepper and cheese, ultra tasty quarantine food


Holy beige Empire, that looks good!

(Maybe I should take the opportunity to clarify something. This whole beige thing has obviously been a good laugh for a couple of weeks. My intention has not been to trick people into posting pictures of gross unhealthy food. The intention was to encourage posting pictures of what might not look good though it is tasty as hell. Some of the best things in life taste better than they look!)

Now kneel!!!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Some of the best things in life taste better than they look!


Maybe we should have a thread about things that look better than they taste?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Maybe we should have thread about things that look better than they taste?


That’s a good idea! Care to start one?


----------



## Lars

I made another savory tart. This one has chicken, leeks, broccoli and wild garlic.


----------



## lowercasebill

pantry getting sparse
Hot dogs and grits


----------



## birdsfan

erickso1 said:


> I used a cutco bread knife.



Did that have the patented double D blade and the thermoplast handle? You know, that's the same stuff they make football helmets out of...

By the way, surely you know 10 people who would be willing to help a struggling college student out, and just listen to my presentation...


----------



## erickso1

birdsfan said:


> Did that have the patented double D blade and the thermoplast handle? You know, that's the same stuff they make football helmets out of...
> 
> By the way, surely you know 10 people who would be willing to help a struggling college student out, and just listen to my presentation...



That would be the one, and that would be the pitch. It was back in 2000, home for summer from college. They reside in the drawer now, but are useful from time to time. It was actually the loss of the chef knife that lead me to this website and ultimately the acquisition of a couple Forgecrafts, a couple customs from Texas, a Doi and a CCK cleaver from a board member.


----------



## Xenif

Wife getting taste buds back, and wanted some noodles so here we go ...


----------



## lowercasebill

I envy your ability and your ability to get all the ingredients.


----------



## dafox

Xenif said:


> Wife getting taste buds back, and wanted some noodles so here we go ...
> View attachment 75753
> 
> View attachment 75754
> View attachment 75755
> View attachment 75756
> View attachment 75757
> View attachment 75759
> View attachment 75758


I want to eat at your house!


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Wife getting taste buds back, and wanted some noodles so here we go ...


What a feast! Beautiful!


----------



## birdsfan

Bill


erickso1 said:


> That would be the one, and that would be the pitch. It was back in 2000, home for summer from college. They reside in the drawer now, but are useful from time to time. It was actually the loss of the chef knife that lead me to this website and ultimately the acquisition of a couple Forgecrafts, a couple customs from Texas, a Doi and a CCK cleaver from a board member.



Well if they led you to the light they can't be all bad. I sold them back in 1987, home from college. I blessedly lost all mine in my divorce. I feel a compulsion to say something snide equating the quality of my ex with the quality of the cutcos…..but I won't. (or did I already, oh heck)


----------



## erickso1

I feel like Xenif and Ditmas are some type of alter egos. They both post amazing food that really appeals to me, neither of which are similar except they are delicious and revolve around Asian type cuisine. Just amazing stuff.


----------



## lowercasebill

last time in shopped was 3-13 i got the last piece of meat a pork butt. 
First attempt at fried rice. Sorry for the grean round things.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Homemade Hot/Sour soup. Bok Choy on the side.


----------



## Danzo

Duck chintan, duck fat, duck breast.


----------



## ITKKF

lowercasebill said:


> last time in shopped was 3-13 i got the last piece of meat a pork butt.



I am truely sorry about this situation. But isn't it possible for you to order online? Or may be someone can do the shopping for you from a better stocked supermarket?

When the crisis hit us, I did the initial bulk shopping for my uncle(80+) and my parents-in-law(75+ and 85+). Bought mostly packed food, including vegetables and meat. We agreed that when I deliver they will wash thoroughly every single packet with soap and water and discard the bags. Some items like flour I packed in seperate bags and tell them to keep away for a few days before using.


----------



## lowercasebill

Instacart is on strike and grocery store online order and pick up are overwhelmed. I have grains and flour and frozen meat. I just have to be creative. When i run low younger friends will shop. Lots of stuff not restocked yet. Amazon is out of stuff too. I did get UHT milk and spam glorious spam ordered.
Spam musubi this week!
That was my first attempt at fried rice. It was great. My adult son thought it was perfect
I have an ozone generator nothing comes in the house untreated and i did the neighbors food as well.
Thanks for your concern good luck with the relatives stay safe


----------



## Kgp

boomchakabowwow said:


> Homemade Hot/Sour soup. Bok Choy on the side.
> 
> View attachment 75788


Love hot and sour soup! Care to share your recipe?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Danzo

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 75770
> View attachment 75771
> last time in shopped was 3-13 i got the last piece of meat a pork butt.
> First attempt at fried rice. Sorry for the grean round things.



holy smokes that’s crazy. Where are you located? I own a grocery store in Seattle and we are flush, always have been except for flour and yeast and canned beans.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Pork belly.


----------



## lowercasebill

About 25 miles north of Philadelphia. Montgomery County close to bucks country line heavily populated suburbs. 
Wegmans (pictured) and Costco are rationing certain items Wegmans is out of a lot of stuff. Instacart (delivery service) is on strike. Whole foods (amazon prime) delivery is booked for days. 
I have lots who will shop for me if needed and i will make do. I've been cooking since i was a teen (retired 1yr) . 
Sad part is i have an adult son living at home and he can't go out because of me. 
I may torture him with the food i grew up on (50's 60's) 
Tuna rice casserole if i can get Campbell's cream of anything soup


----------



## Lars

This is another dish from Marcella Hazan's "The Essentials of basic italian cooking" - a book that was recommended by @rickbern 

Smothered onion sauce with fresh tonnarelli pasta.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Kgp said:


> Love hot and sour soup! Care to share your recipe?
> Thanks
> Ken


 It’s my first time making it. My wife woke up grouchy, and that’s her favorite. It cheered her up. 
I followed that YouTube video “taste of Asia - hot sour soup in four easy steps”. I luckily had all ingredients. It was super easy.


----------



## Kgp

boomchakabowwow said:


> It’s my first time making it. My wife woke up grouchy, and that’s her favorite. It cheered her up.
> I followed that YouTube video “taste of Asia - hot sour soup in four easy steps”. I luckily had all ingredients. It was super easy.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## ian

SOUP! Onions! Garlic! Kale! Beans (cooked with aromatics, Mexican oregano and bay)! Sausage (italian with herbs, sliced with Heiji 210 suji, bottom)! Chicken stock! Small noodle things! Good!

Small noodle things: make pasta dough! Roll out with rolling pin! Coat with flour, fold up a few times! Dice with Mizuno KS (top)! Cook in boiling water! First time experiment! Good!


----------



## podzap

Getting a delivery 1 week from today, going to the big Weber, when it comes out then several bottles of Barolo


----------



## birdsfan

Cleaning out the pantry and fridge.... chicken in a creamy, cheesy sauce, with some fresh rosemary from the herb garden (it survived the winter)

Sorry Team Beige, I had half a bag of spinach I had to use up.






Also.... since everyone else is trying bread. I did some fresh bread to mop up sauce.


----------



## Michi

Clash of cultures dinner. Australian lamb's fry with Bavarian Brezen.

Yes, I know, people normally eat this for breakfast. But why wait for breakfast tomorrow when I can eat it for dinner tonight?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Only one Dalman was hurt during the making of this dinner.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Clash of cultures dinner. Australian lamb's fry with Bavarian Brezen.
> 
> Yes, I know, people normally eat this for breakfast. But why wait for breakfast tomorrow when I can eat it for dinner tonight?
> View attachment 75905


Good thinking! It looks wonderful. Fax me some please!


----------



## alterwisser

Looks like sh**, tastes amazing .... even better next day.

slow cooked chicken thighs with onions, harissa, smoked paprika, roasted bell peppers, tomato and some dark chocolate


----------



## Eziemniak

Last asado before lockdown


----------



## panda

Jerky jerk staff meal


----------



## Lars

Chilled pea and basil soup, barbecue chicken and vegetables, salad.


----------



## alterwisser

Cauliflower cake


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Vietnamese bun/rice vermicelli noodles. Found a great way to cheat bbq meat without doing the bbq is very thinly slice the protein, marinate, then broil on an oven pan that allows for fairly flat distribution of the meats. I gotta say I was extremely happy with how this turned out. Anything that helps me not crave Vietnamese food on an insatiable level is good.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Chilled pea and basil soup, barbecue chicken and vegetables, salad.


You should title the menu for this "Carl Kotte's Nightmare"


----------



## ptolemy

My version of hash (Potatoes, onions, garlic, thyme, duck fat) + Roasted chicken breast (fried on high heat in skillet and finished in oven).


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> My version of hash (Potatoes, onions, garlic, thyme, duck fat) + Roasted chicken breast (fried on high heat in skillet and finished in oven).


That looks great, very pretty!


----------



## Bcos17

Fettucini Alfredo tonight


----------



## M1k3

@Carl Kotte is going to have a stiffy after looking at these!

They do look good to me.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> @Carl Kotte is going to have a stiffy after looking at these!
> 
> They do look good to me.


Could you and @Michi please stop sexualising my relation to food! It’s so weird. All I’ve done is defending beige. I don’t know what you guys do to your food but I eat my food, nothing else!


----------



## M1k3

Ok, ok...

@Carl Kotte will be drooling like a St. Bernard after looking at these.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> @Carl Kotte is going to have a stiffy after looking at these!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Could you and @Michi please stop sexualising my relation to food!


That was @M1k3, not me!

I'm just putting up a fight for the proletariat here: "Freedom for Team Red! Down with the usurper!"

PS: I do agree with M1k3 though


----------



## Lars

Chicken stock.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

Now I'm envious. I haven't made pizza in ages. Time to give that baking stone another work-out…


----------



## Michi

First homemade pasta for me, ever. Very happy with the way that turned out. Better than what comes out of a packet, most definitely.

Fettuccine with basil pesto.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Chicken stock.


I figured that @Carl Kotte would like this one…


----------



## Michi

alterwisser said:


> Cauliflower cake


That's the first time I've heard about this. I'm guessing that it is some variation fo cauliflower bake?

Care to divulge some details?


----------



## alterwisser

Michi said:


> That's the first time I've heard about this. I'm guessing that it is some variation fo cauliflower bake?
> 
> Care to divulge some details?



I guess it’s just a fancy word for bake.... haha.

It’s flour, egg, Parmesan, Rosemary, cauliflower (boiled first), onions, turmeric, Garlic and basic ....


----------



## alterwisser

Michi said:


> First homemade pasta for me, ever. Very happy with the way that turned out. Better than what comes out of a packet, most definitely.
> 
> Fettuccine with basil pesto.
> View attachment 76017



nothing better than fresh pasta. We make it 1-2x a week, bought the Philipps pasta maker with built in scale after seeing it in Italy. So easy


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Bucatini and Meatballs


What's with the sudden Italian influence?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Duck & Rat


----------



## Michi

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Duck & Rat


I can spot the duck, but not the rat…


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Michi said:


> I can spot the duck, but not the rat…


Ratatouille


----------



## Michi

Ah, thanks! Rat an' a tail…


----------



## Carl Kotte

I think my camera finally refused to take another beige picture when I made the swedish (beige) classic Biff Rydberg.

My mobile is an enemy to emperor beige.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> My mobile is an enemy to emperor beige.


Maybe your camera is trying to tell you something?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Maybe your camera is trying to tell you something?


But what could that be?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> But what could that be?


For the life of me, I can't work that out. There still was a bit of beige in the top right quadrant of that image, but I'm not sure how to interpret that.

Anybody know something about tea leaves at the bottom of tea cups around here? If so, please speak up. You might be able to be of some assistance…


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> For the life of me, I can't work that out.
> 
> Anybody know something about tea leaves at the bottom of tea cups around here? If so, please speak up. You might be able to be of some assistance…



I only trust entrails.


----------



## erickso1

Sourdough pancakes. Thought they were good.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> I only trust entrails.


Innards… Yum!!!


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> Sourdough pancakes. Thought they were good.


Made from starter only, or some mix of starter and fresh flour?


----------



## Lars

Pad Kra Pao.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Grilled chicken thighs and pasta salad


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> Made from starter only, or some mix of starter and fresh flour?


https://www.thespruceeats.com/sourdough-pancakes-4590269
It was from this recipe. Mixed a portion of the starter with milk and flour last night. Let it rise overnight before mixing in the wets this morning.

Some adjustments for next time might include folding in whipped egg whites, a bit less mixing. Might also make the batter and see how they turn out in an ableskiver pan.


----------



## alterwisser

Crispiest Oven Fries/Wedges ever


----------



## Paraffin

A Chinese recipe called "Sweet and Sour Fish Tiles" made with sliced halibut cheeks, sides of egg-fried brown rice with almonds, and a pickled cucumber salad.


----------



## ethompson

All the stores are out of flour, so I ordered some from a local mill. Since it’s much nicer than what I usually use, I figured I’d try my hand at some 100% whole wheat sourdough. Definitely trickier than a standard white loaf, but I’m happy with the results.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My wife asked for her comfort food again. 
I love her so the answer is always,”YES!”


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Leftover pizza for breakfast


----------



## Michi

ethompson said:


> I figured I’d try my hand at some 100% whole wheat sourdough. Definitely trickier than a standard white loaf, but I’m happy with the results.


That looks bloody nice! Great oven spring, too!


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Michi said:


> That looks bloody nice! Great oven spring, too!


Thanks, the house is a dump but the pizza oven works a treat


----------



## Michi

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Thanks, the house is a dump but the pizza oven works a treat


Actually, I was talking about the wholewheat sourdough bread. But your pizza looks bloody nice, too!


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Michi said:


> Actually, I was talking about the wholewheat sourdough bread. But your pizza looks bloody nice, too!


Who's a freaking idiot then


----------



## Michi

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Who's a freaking idiot then


Naw, don't be so hard on yourself. It's all good!


----------



## Michi

Something very simple for a change. Buffalo wings:




These are baked, not fried. (I usually avoid deep frying, both because of the mess and because it's not exactly healthy.)

Many people probably know this already, but just in case, a little tip: if you want crispy baked chicken wings, per pound of wings, sprinkle a teaspoon of baking _powder_ (do *not* use baking _soda_!) over them. Then set on a baking sheet lined with baking paper and bake for 40-45 minutes in a 220 ºC (430 ºF) oven (convection setting).

They come out with a really nice crispy crust that way.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Made a bread again.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Made a bread again.


Rustic!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Rustic!


Perhaps! We’ll see.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Perhaps! We’ll see.


Is that wheat or rye? I don't mind my bread with a bit of attitude in the crust. There is a lot of flavour in the dark bits, especially with rye bread.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Is that wheat or rye? I don't mind my bread with a bit of attitude in the crust. There is a lot of flavour in the dark bits, especially with rye bread.


Mostly wheat, some of it pretty coarse milled (?), and some rye. And yeah, bread without a nicely tanned thick crust are not for me, generally. Though there are exceptions, this looks almost exactly the way I want it.


----------



## Eziemniak

Lars said:


> Pad Kra Pao.
> View attachment 76023


Awwwww it has to be the best thai dish ever, always phet mak mak, I like it with thai style fried egg, almost poached in oil




Pork loin, roasted potato, salsa verde


----------



## Michi

Eziemniak said:


> Pork loin, roasted potato, salsa verde


That looks classy and elegant. Great presentation!


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Michi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have thread about things that look better than they taste?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a good idea! Care to start one?
Click to expand...


There you go: Things that look better than they taste…


----------



## SilverSwarfer

Ploppy Blobby said:


> Duck & Rat
> View attachment 76018


That blade next to your rat is quite interesting. Is that a knife that cuts both ways?


----------



## Lars

Pan fried duck breast, gratineed asparagus with parmesan under a fried egg and roasted broccoli.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Kale salad


----------



## M1k3

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 76078
> Kale salad



Like to see your rendition of dinosaur kale


----------



## Kgp

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 76078
> Kale salad


Don't really like kale, but your recipe looks good!


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> Kale salad


That’s the best-looking kale I’ve seen, ever!


----------



## Brian Weekley

This morning I felt that my diet was missing greens so I went out and bought fixings for a kale salad myself ... here’s a pic


----------



## M1k3

Brian Weekley said:


> This morning I felt that my diet was missing greens so I went out and bought fixings for a kale salad myself ... here’s a pic
> 
> View attachment 76087



Like the red bag of dinosaur kale in the front


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s a favourite of mine ... second only to brussel sprouts. 

Seems that I can’t take a pic in my house without having several knives in the background. .......


----------



## M1k3

Mandarin Chicken Cabbage wraps.



It's really just a mishmash of Chinese and Thai flavors... And whatever was on hand.


----------



## McMan

MrHiggins said:


> I think it's $200 well spent, for sure. Easy to set up, well made/designed, transportable/stowable, and friggin' HOT! Looking forward to cooking up a few pizzas in the near future...


Gas or pellets or wood? Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Mandarin Chicken Cabbage wraps.View attachment 76128
> 
> It's really just a mishmash of Chinese and Thai flavors... And whatever was on hand.


Looks yummy, but I thought you were going to say it was choc chip cookies.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Looks yummy, but I thought you were going to say it was choc chip cookies.



Not enough beige.


----------



## DamageInc

Pork roast.


----------



## Lars

Hot buns.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Pork roast.


That looks perfect!


----------



## Michi

I'm having fun with that pasta machine! 

Tagliolini with Bolognese sauce:


----------



## birdsfan

A I t least I am not the only one who is swelling up like a tick. I swear I feel like I have gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks. I might need a new wardrobe when all this is over!


----------



## erickso1

Lars said:


> Hot buns.
> View attachment 76152



Those look awesome. Any chance you have a recipe you could share?


----------



## RonB

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 76078
> Kale salad


Can you _please_ post the recipe - best lookin' kale I have seen!


----------



## Lars

erickso1 said:


> Those look awesome. Any chance you have a recipe you could share?


Sure, no problem. It's a recipe by Claus Meyer, so credit to him.

The night before baking them make a biga by dissolving 25g fresh yeast in 250ml cold water, then add 500g wheat flour and knead to a stiff dough.
Put it in a plastic container and store in the fridge overnight.

The next day, into the bowl of a stand mixer add the biga, 800ml cold water, 300ml sourdough(or just use extra water), 300g spelt(or durum) flour, 1,1kg wheat flour and 35g sea salt.
Kneed the dough for about 10 minutes on high speed or until the dough clears the sides of the bowl. Cover the bowl and let rest on the kitchen counter for 30 minutes.
Form 30 buns and place them on three baking sheets lined with baking paper and cover with kitchen towels an let them rise for 1-2 hours until they have dobbelt in size.

Preheat the oven to 220 degrees celcius and put a tray in the bottom of the oven. When you are ready to bake pour a little water into the tray to create steam and put the buns in.
It works best for me to bake one sheet at a time. It should take about 20 minutes.


----------



## mise_en_place

We've never been busier at work and it doesn't seem like we'll be slowing down any time soon either. One benefit of using local farms is our supply chain is short, and largely uninterrupted. 

We got a special hog called an American Guinea. Fully grown, they're about the size of a large lamb. These hogs are very rare, and their original use was as a yard pig to feed your scraps until they get too old or out of hand. Then they become dinner. This little guy was 100% pasture raised. For this reason, he's got really red, relatively lean muscles, but plenty of extramuscular fat. 






That pan is 9 inches across ^^






American Guinea loin 
Turnip mash
Sauteed mushrooms and carrots


----------



## DamageInc

I had two american guinea pigs once.


----------



## Lars

Ragu bolognese.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> I had two american guinea pigs once.


How did they taste?


----------



## mise_en_place

The meat is pretty mild. Kind of like quail-- dark and flavorful, but not immediately obvious what animal you're eating. The fat is definitely porky and delicious. Not at all barnyardy or swiney.

I've only eaten from the loin and the spare ribs. I'd be curious to try the shoulder and belly.


----------



## Caleb Cox

RonB said:


> Can you _please_ post the recipe - best lookin' kale I have seen!


Sure! https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/11/original-toll-house-chocolate-chip-cookies-recipe.html
I used a ten ounce bag of Ghirardelli dark chips, didn't have the 14oz called for but they are plenty chocolatey to me. I was trying to cut down on aerating the dough so I mixed with a spoon instead of the stand mixer. I also did not dissolve the baking soda in water because that seemed silly.


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> How did they taste?


Couldn't get past the smell.


----------



## esoo

Caleb Cox said:


> Sure! https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/11/original-toll-house-chocolate-chip-cookies-recipe.html
> I used a ten ounce bag of Ghirardelli dark chips, didn't have the 14oz called for but they are plenty chocolatey to me. I was trying to cut down on aerating the dough so I mixed with a spoon instead of the stand mixer. I also did not dissolve the baking soda in water because that seemed silly.



Replace half the white flour for whole wheat. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Paraffin

Tonight was a "Casado" dish that I remember from working in Costa Rica many years ago. The word means "married" so it's a basic dish served in the back country as a regular meal, with whatever is on hand. Here it's a mound of black beans and rice (which you can barely see in the photo), with fried eggs on top, sides of pan-fried platano maduros (ripe plantains) and a chopped lettuce and tomato salad.


----------



## Michi

Paraffin said:


> Tonight was a "Casado" dish that I remember from working in Costa Rica many years ago.


That's really pretty! Usually, I'm not a fan of plates with strong colours because they often clash with (or overwhelm) what's on the plate. But, for this, the blue really works well with everything else.


----------



## DamageInc

More pork roast, cold cut this time.
Makes for killer sandwiches.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> More pork roast, cold cut this time.
> Makes for killer sandwiches.
> View attachment 76259


I wish I could find pork loin with that much marbling. I’ve resorted to cooking mine sous vide.


----------



## bahamaroot

Lars said:


> Sure, no problem. It's a recipe by Claus Meyer, so credit to him.
> 
> The night before baking them make a biga by dissolving 25g fresh yeast in 250ml cold water, then add 500g wheat flour and knead to a stiff dough.
> Put it in a plastic container and store in the fridge overnight.
> 
> The next day, into the bowl of a stand mixer add the biga, 800ml cold water, 300ml sourdough(or just use extra water), 300g spelt(or durum) flour, 1,1kg wheat flour and 35g sea salt.
> Kneed the dough for about 10 minutes on high speed or until the dough clears the sides of the bowl. Cover the bowl and let rest on the kitchen counter for 30 minutes.
> Form 30 buns and place them on three baking sheets lined with baking paper and cover with kitchen towels an let them rise for 1-2 hours until they have dobbelt in size.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 220 degrees celcius and put a tray in the bottom of the oven. When you are ready to bake pour a little water into the tray to create steam and put the buns in.
> It works best for me to bake one sheet at a time. It should take about 20 minutes.


You should put this in the cookbook forum so it's easy to find later. Those do look awesome!


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> More pork roast, cold cut this time.


Yes, please!


----------



## Lars

Soup.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Soup.
> View attachment 76278


What kind of soup?


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> What kind of soup?


Lentils, bacon, carrot, celery, onion, garlic, tomato and cabbage soup!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Mazaki-bot’s fish intervention:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’ll follow Carl at my own peril. 
Beef Lo mein. Dried noodles are surprisingly easy to work with.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried cheese toast


----------



## erickso1

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 76308
> Fried cheese toast



Oh hell yeah. My grandma used to make me cheese toast when I was a kid. She’d toast bread, then melt tilamook cheddar on it. I thought it was the greatest thing ever. I made my boys “Grandmas cheese toast” the other day. They were blown away.


----------



## AT5760

Working from home means that I can spend my day smoking AND working. So, that’s a silver lining. Next time I’ll remember to take pictures when it’s completely done.


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Lentils, bacon, carrot, celery, onion, garlic, tomato and cabbage soup!



i'd eat that


----------



## M1k3

Rainbow Kale


----------



## daizee

Just gonna be an omelette, but would you look at those vibrant greens!


----------



## riba

Found some pork bits rummaging through the freezer. Ideal for a quick meal.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Rainbow Kale


So _*that's*_ how you get kids to eat kale. You'll be overwhelmed with thank-you notes from grateful parents!


----------



## Michi

daizee said:


> Just gonna be an omelette, but would you look at those vibrant greens!


Go easy on poor @Carl Kotte please!


----------



## mise_en_place

@daizee that's a pretty knife. Who made it?

@M1k3 You've inspired me to try some fried kale on my upcoming days off. I will have to share this creative technique with the rest of the forum.


----------



## daizee

Haha, kale... I mean it gets a bad backlash rap. It sautes (sp??) really well, and also works great in an omelette since it stands up to heat like spinach (as does chard). The big beauties on top are swiss chard, with the standard kale peeking out from underneath. It was all delivered by a service that takes orders and delivers for local farms. Great way to get amazing produce without digging through what everyone else has breathed on in the grocery store these days.

Knife is one of mine, forged from a piece of truck suspension coil spring. Think I left a couple larger pix of it over in the Handiwork sub-forum.


----------



## AT5760

Solid beer choice @daizee. I’m already missing Whaler’s.


----------



## Carl Kotte

My photo of my mapotofu (Thanks @boomchakabowwow for The recipe! It was great!) failed miserably. The side salad came in between. @Michi can you work your magic again and edit those greens away?


----------



## Michi

> @Michi can you work your magic again and edit those greens away?


I was considering it. But, unfortunately, that would leave us with a perfect rectangle of beige.

So, I’m really sorry to have to tell you that, sooner or later, you will have to take responsibility for your own actions…


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> I was considering it. But, unfortunately, that would leave us with a perfect rectangle of beige.
> 
> So, I’m really sorry to have to tell you that, sooner or later, you will have to take responsibility for your own actions…


But I do take responsibility! I’m just delegating a little. It’s not like I touched those veggies.


----------



## Lars

Think I might have posted something like this before, but I just had some kofte with a spicy tomato sauce with lots of ginger, garlic and chili along with rice and a salad.


----------



## Slk707

some pork chops I was gonna cook with apple sauce and fried potatoes but my kids ate all the apple sauce so I made MOJO sauce and red beans and rice to go with them


----------



## Slk707

some congee from last week with some dried peppers in the background


----------



## daizee

Michi said:


> I was considering it. But, unfortunately, that would leave us with a perfect rectangle of beige.
> 
> So, I’m really sorry to have to tell you that, sooner or later, you will have to take responsibility for your own actions…



Haha, you guys remind me of one of my favorite internet destinations of all time: The Gallery of Regrettable Food
This section in particular:
https://www.lileks.com/institute/gallery/meat/index.html

@AT5760 You know Whalers?? Where are you?
I'm in-state, so a run to my local essential liquor supplier is always well-stocked.


----------



## AT5760

@daizee I lived in East Greenwich until last fall. Now I’m out in Nebraska.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> So _*that's*_ how you get kids to eat kale. You'll be overwhelmed with thank-you notes from grateful parents!



More like hate mail. We didn't share with the kids or grandkids. Because social distancing and stuff


----------



## lowercasebill

Covid cuisine. Frozen veg, hunk of frozen beef and the last potato.


----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> Covid cuisine. Frozen veg, hunk of frozen beef and the last potato. View attachment 76412


Maybe you should have planted that potato... "Give a man a fish and he eats for a day, teach him to fish and he eats for a lifetime"

Or just buy more, unless the TP shortage has evolved to potatoes!


----------



## lowercasebill

I already set 3 aside to plant


----------



## bahamaroot

Fired up the grill last night as the wife made a request. Got to hungry to show the beans and coleslaw that accompanied these...


----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> I already set 3 aside to plant
> View attachment 76423


Tomorrow is the day! Isn't it tradition to plant potatoes on Good Friday?


----------



## lowercasebill

It is now!


----------



## Caleb Cox

And on the third day they shall rise again.


----------



## lowercasebill

Dang i will have taters for Easter


----------



## Carl Kotte

@daizee I’m deeply offended (but I see the resemblance).


----------



## Scooter

Stir fried asparagus, with onions, carrots, shiitake, ginger.


----------



## Michi

It's Easter…


----------



## Xenif

Bunch of random stuff I made this week


Sushi



Fried rice with ox tongue salsa



Okonomiyako (Shrimp and pork)



Oxtongue bento




Pizza


----------



## Xenif

Corona Cooking Chronicles: what to eat the meal before your next shopping trip, when all you have left is flour, half a carrot and onion, 1/4 cucumber,a pack of enoki mushrooms, 2 eggs.


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> It's Easter…
> View attachment 76497


Isn't on my tradition list, but my mother was Slovak and loved to bake, especially for the holidays. The best were nut rolls and apricot rolls. My daughter makes them now, but this virus prevents us from getting together for Easter, so no nut rolls for me!
Ken


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> Corona Cooking Chronicles: what to eat the meal before your next shopping trip, when all you have left is flour, half a carrot and onion, 1/4 cucumber,a pack of enoki mushrooms, 2 eggs.
> 
> View attachment 76511
> View attachment 76512
> View attachment 76513
> View attachment 76514


Your creativity is amazing! I would have munched on the carrot while I scrambled the eggs, wondering what to do with the flour.


----------



## Lars

Baked cod on garlic mash with braised fennel.


----------



## Xenif

Kgp said:


> Your creativity is amazing! I would have munched on the carrot while I scrambled the eggs, wondering what to do with the flour.



Not only that, I was able to make enough for a family of four! The kelp in the salad was from the kombu I made broth with the udon, and the oil was filtered and reused for frying. This experience is teaching me the true value of the culinary experience and the knowledge of our ancestors. And how crazy wasteful we have all become


----------



## esoo

Made a loaf of plain white bread for the first time


----------



## lowercasebill

I am glad you posted. I have been making white in the bread machine for weeks now. But didn't post due to all the amazing sourdough pictures.Flour is in short supply hear. King Arthur is back ordered. I found stone ground heirloom from a local mill pricey but....


----------



## parbaked

We've been pretty frugal, trying to minimize trips to the store.
Lunch is often dinner leftovers made into a sweet potato hash. 
This one has pork belly and broccoli rabe:


----------



## lowercasebill

Do you offer pick up or delivery?


----------



## Famima

Friday night is lockdown pizza night!


----------



## alterwisser

White choc cheese cake with honey and thyme


----------



## Michi

alterwisser said:


> White choc cheese cake with honey and thyme


That looks really interesting! Could you post the recipe?


----------



## alterwisser

Michi said:


> That looks really interesting! Could you post the recipe?



https://food52.com/recipes/77880-ottolenghi-s-honey-yogurt-set-cheesecake


----------



## esoo

Good Friday Dinner. Nothing fancy, but delicious.


----------



## panda

parbaked said:


> We've been pretty frugal, trying to minimize trips to the store.
> Lunch is often dinner leftovers made into a sweet potato hash.
> This one has pork belly and broccoli rabe:
> View attachment 76568


yes


----------



## LuvDog

Brisket


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Good Friday Dinner. Nothing fancy, but delicious.


That looks very pretty and serene!

What's the sauce on the réchaud, if I may ask?


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> That looks very pretty and serene!
> 
> What's the sauce on the réchaud, if I may ask?



just chicken gravy - pan drippings + flour to make a roux and then added chicken stock until we got to a consistency we liked.


----------



## Stx00lax

I'm working through a 40lb case of fryers in my freezer, so I made pollo asado today. Also grilled a couple of prime ribeyes my neighbor traded me for good measure. All for tacos. Then turned a bunch of neglected apples into pie. My family is stoked, considering the fact I made everyone eat feijoada for the past 5 days straight.


----------



## bahamaroot

That fryer has been skipping aerobics class! Great looking food Stx.


----------



## alterwisser

Stx00lax said:


> View attachment 76612
> View attachment 76613
> View attachment 76614
> I'm working through a 40lb case of fryers in my freezer, so I made pollo asado today. Also grilled a couple of prime ribeyes my neighbor traded me for good measure. All for tacos. Then turned a bunch of neglected apples into pie. My family is stoked, considering the fact I made everyone eat feijoada for the past 5 days straight.




Send me some Feijoada lol


----------



## Michi

Potato Kugel:




Served with homemade gravlax and sour creme:


----------



## steelcity

I love cooking those little 5lb birds. Brine them, spatchcock them, and thrown them on the Rectec.


----------



## elisa

Practice knife skills on veggies with my new knife on my first attempt at making Gumbo but was told it looks more like sausage etoufee. Either way it was really good. DH keeps requesting it.


----------



## elisa




----------



## elisa

I hope this stay at home ends soon I'm going to gain weight lol. Normally I make crepes for breakfast with butter and syrup. I changed it up and made crepes with cream cheese filling and strawberries.


----------



## erickso1

Made bierrocks for the first time. Had them when I was a kid. Have a bunch of cabbage in the fridge we needed to use. Kids loved them. Asked to have them made again today.


----------



## Lars

Roast chicken and vegetables.


----------



## alterwisser

Chicken Yakitori


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm enjoying your alls time off, lots of great food!


----------



## Kgp

erickso1 said:


> Made bierrocks for the first time. Had them when I was a kid. Have a bunch of cabbage in the fridge we needed to use. Kids loved them. Asked to have them made again today.


Not familiar but love cabbage. What is it?


----------



## erickso1

Kgp said:


> Not familiar but love cabbage. What is it?


I used the recipe below. My mom made them with sauerkraut instead of cabbage. We didn't have any kraut, so we used the red cabbage we had, and I added a lot of garlic to it. Basically though you make a yeast bread, portion it out and roll them out into 5" rounds. The mixture is hamburger and the cooked cabbage. Add a 1/3 to 1/2 cup of mixture to the middle, fold up and seal the dough Then bake. I won't get into the origins of the dish as I imagine there are others that know better then i do. But the kids loved them, so its a win in my book. 

https://www.inthekitchenwithjenny.com/2013/04/bierrocks.html


----------



## riba




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Here. Quick lunch. 
Kimchee Fried Rice.


----------



## steelcity

Stuffed flank steak tonight


----------



## LuvDog

Sourdough


----------



## Kgp

LuvDog said:


> View attachment 76688
> Sourdough


Go Buckeyes! O H - -


----------



## LuvDog

Kgp said:


> Go Buckeyes! O H - -



I-O


----------



## Michi

More potato kugel for breakfast because, why not?


----------



## Stx00lax

More grilled chicken, brined with a basic rub. Simple salad and roasted veg.


----------



## DaM0w

Kimbap and Banh mi


----------



## marc4pt0

Brought home about 12qts of Roma tomatoes from work that weren’t being used since we’re closed. Kept them in my garage as my fridge is over flowing with other foods from both restaurants. The weather turned super beautiful and borderline hot, so the tomatoes became nicely ripe. Skins came off super easy. Roasted them for 12hrs at 295 no fan to make a super sweet tomato sauce.


----------



## Lars

Lunch.


----------



## SomeRandomDude

I made this last night. 













IMG-20200411-WA0005



__ SomeRandomDude
__ Apr 12, 2020






Sous vide fillet steak, creamed spinach, soft new potatoes, and a red wine duxelle sauce. Oh and a 13 year old cote de nuit I bought at the vineyard. 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller.


----------



## Michi

Amazing photos lately in this thread. And they are coming thick and fast. We might have to shut this thread down 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04...to-australian-growing-obesity-levels/12139292


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> We might have to shut this thread down


That was a joke! 

But something to keep in mind. I'm certainly at risk here, having much more time than usual on my hands. I like cooking and, once I've cooked something, I (usually) like eating it…


----------



## ian

Bagels! Plain, sesame, sesame+pumpkin seed+garlic.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Bagels! Plain, sesame, sesame+pumpkin seed+garlic.


Wow. These look a lot better than my previous attempt!

How do you shape them? Poke a hole through the dough ball, or roll it into a rope and then join the ends?


----------



## ian

Poke a hole. My other half sheet pan’s worth looked slightly worse, but it seemed to work reasonably well. Curious how they’ll taste. They’re resting.


----------



## KJDedge

Michi said:


> Potato Kugel:
> View attachment 76624
> 
> Served with homemade gravlax and sour creme:
> View attachment 76625


Michi
That potato keugel looks amazing!
Post a recipe !!


----------



## marc4pt0

Steak, potatoes and Kamon:


----------



## Jerreemon

Hand pulled noodles w cumin lamb!


----------



## Lars

Tart and salad.


----------



## riba

Beef short ribs are not common here. (And the grass fed version is imo a bit underwhelming). One of my favorites...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jerreemon said:


> Hand pulled noodles w cumin lamb!



shut this thread down. This is amazing.!


----------



## erickso1

Fresh out of the oven. Another no knead sourdough. Will have it later with some Easter dinner. But really looking forward to a big ole ham sandwich tomorrow(tonight)


----------



## ptolemy

This weekend, I butchered 2 whole ducks. Made stock from carcass and that will be for Bolognese and so on. Thighs roasted in oven and will shred for fried rice. saved fat for same purpose. Will also use it in paella and butter chicken. And the 'chef' gets the worst bits... breasts. Made wraps with crepes, 15 year of balsamic vinegar and lettuce and carrots.

Love duck.


----------



## orangehero

Lamb kebabs on charcoal grill.


----------



## Caleb Cox

ptolemy said:


> This weekend, I butchered 2 whole ducks. Made stock from carcass and that will be for Bolognese and so on. Thighs roasted in oven and will shred for fried rice. saved fat for same purpose. Will also use it in paella and butter chicken. And the 'chef' gets the worst bits... breasts. Made wraps with crepes, 15 year of balsamic vinegar and lettuce and carrots.
> 
> Love duck.
> 
> View attachment 76794


Gorgeous! And bonus points for nose to tail cooking, ducks are magic.


----------



## rgriffeath

Have a wonderful Easter everyone!

Easter Ham, Gratin Dauphinois, Asparagus, and Popovers


----------



## Bladerunner

I make them every Sunday morning ...


----------



## ian

rgriffeath said:


> Have a wonderful Easter everyone!
> 
> Easter Ham, Gratin Dauphinois, Asparagus, and Popovers





Bladerunner said:


> I make them every Sunday morning ...



Wow, that's a considerable breakfast.


----------



## Danzo

Lunch. Duck paitan ramen









here is the soup out of the freezer. Dense, opaque white broth.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

This virus lockdown is gonna make me fat!

garden variety Pinot; the kind you just start grabbing (and stuffing into a box) when you hear the government is gonna lack you down. Inexpensive and “okay”. 

easy-peasy short rib stew.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Did a lamb roulade for the first time ever today and it turned out pretty darned well. Went with a middle eastern themed Easter dinner today and didn’t miss the ham. Lamb roulade had a seven spice caramelized shallot mixture, walnuts, lemon zest, and mint. Also did onion and super thin potatoes underneath the lamb as it finished in the oven. Also did whole spice roasted carrots in a very concentrated spice infused butter. Also did a favorite at my home which is Persian crispy rice that has saffron water poured over the top as it cooks. Also had a salad, pomegranate molasses, and tzatziki to go along with it. (Excuse the messy plate, didn’t have proper room for everything) 

cheers!


----------



## Michi

KJDedge said:


> Michi
> That potato keugel looks amazing!
> Post a recipe !!


There you go:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/potato-kugel.46548/#post-691363


----------



## DamageInc

Easter dinner


----------



## ptolemy

DamageInc said:


> Easter dinner
> View attachment 76854
> View attachment 76853
> View attachment 76852
> View attachment 76851



Love it. Is that debuyer fry pan? I have same one I think. 5mm thick, very nice pan. Mine is coming to end of life though


----------



## DamageInc

I made cookies for dessert. Chocolate chip cookies, and peanut butter cookies.


----------



## DamageInc

ptolemy said:


> Love it. Is that debuyer fry pan? I have same one I think. 5mm thick, very nice pan. Mine is coming to end of life though


Yes it is. Love my de Buyer pans.


----------



## M1k3

DamageInc said:


> I made cookies for dessert. Chocolate chip cookies, and peanut butter cookies.
> View attachment 76860
> View attachment 76859
> View attachment 76857
> View attachment 76855
> View attachment 76858
> View attachment 76856



Strange, looks like delicious Kale to me!


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Last couple weeks highlights of quarantine meals in NZ:
Ramen noodles with ginger, soy, sake, shiitake, and duck,




Gettin all mixed with the egg:




Duck thigh confit (in a jar on the stove cause that’s all I had to work with) with duck fat potatoes, chard, and broccoli




And one of my favourite breakfast dishes: hot potato salad with chorizo, fennel, capsicum, haricot, apple, olive (brine), feta, and avocado oil




Stewed chickpeas and daal with black letter yogurt, chard and pumpkin





Inspired by a spell of time with the M.I.L in the mountains of Luzon: cabbage and carrots with ginger and soy, Tuyo (smoked dried oil cured fish)—made the wife happy on back of a couple new purchases


----------



## Michi

Alwayzbakin said:


> Last couple weeks highlights of quarantine meals in NZ


Man, quarantine's really tough, innit?


----------



## ITKKF

Weekend kitchen workout:

Feta-stuffed calamari on black risotto




Lamb offal with brasied nettle over a saffron yogurt




Thai cashew chicken




Cantonese pork belly


----------



## Michi

ITKKF said:


> Weekend kitchen workout


I'm speechless. This is awe-inspiring!


----------



## Dc2123

orangehero said:


> Lamb kebabs on charcoal grill.




Love the grill! Where’s the smoker!!


----------



## podzap

Here it comes for Team Red. Hereford rib roast and a bottle of Barolo.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

wow. just wow. that last several food essays were stellar.


----------



## DamageInc

I roasted a lovely free range chicken and a bunch of wings. Baked some bread too and made a celeriac puree.


----------



## Stx00lax

I'm not sure if anyone here is hip with Lao food, but it's new year. I'm white, but love Lao food. Here's a spread I made. Fried branzino wrap platter with all the goodies, assorted jeow dips, Sai ua (herb sausage), sakoo (tapioca dumps), funky spicy papaya salad.


----------



## McMan

orangehero said:


> Lamb kebabs on charcoal grill.


How's you make the grill? Holes drilled in the bottom for air circulation? Cool idea.


----------



## ACHiPo

LuvDog said:


> Brisket
> View attachment 76604


Looks fantastic (except for the OSU candle, which as a Boilermaker makes me throw up a little)


----------



## ACHiPo

LuvDog said:


> View attachment 76688
> Sourdough


There's that damned candle again! Arrrrgh!


----------



## ACHiPo

ITKKF said:


> Weekend kitchen workout:
> 
> Feta-stuffed calamari on black risotto
> View attachment 76878
> 
> Lamb offal with brasied nettle over a saffron yogurt
> View attachment 76879
> 
> Thai cashew chicken
> View attachment 76880
> 
> Cantonese pork belly
> View attachment 76881


That looks awesome!


----------



## Michi

Herring salad with potatoes and egg:


----------



## Luftmensch

Geeze... the past several pages have been off the hook! So much mouth watering meat!

Team red and green.... lightly seared beef salad:


----------



## M1k3

I like the juxtaposition of @Michi's 50 shades of beige and @Luftmensch's Christmas plate.


----------



## idemhj

Oyakodon, way better than I ever tought


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 77001


Didn't know that Velveeta came in that shade of beige!


----------



## lowercasebill

Funny you should say that. Since i can't go to the store i looked on Amazon for Velveeta the other day. I i loved it as kid and it is never going to go bad


----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> Funny you should say that. Since i can't go to the store i looked on Amazon for Velveeta the other day. I i loved it as kid and it is never going to go bad


We always keep it on hand. Great for simple cheese sauce for broccoli and cauliflower, mixed with a can of Rotel for an easy dip, etc.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Black beans cooked in spicy ham stock, and some dried strawberries


----------



## lowercasebill

I don't like lentils baked beans etc. I have had black bean salad that i liked. I make lentil soup once.
I did have the sense to grab a bag of black beans a month ago and i have a ham bone in the freezer. 
Any advice appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I like the juxtaposition of @Michi's 50 shades of beige and @Luftmensch's Christmas plate.


I was thinking of Carl when I made that dish…


----------



## Caleb Cox

lowercasebill said:


> I don't like lentils baked beans etc. I have had black bean salad that i liked. I make lentil soup once.
> I did have the sense to grab a bag of black beans a month ago and i have a ham bone in the freezer.
> Any advice appreciated.
> Thanks


I made my ham stock in the crockpot on low overnight, removed excess grease, added soaked beans with onion powder, cayenne, and a big dose of cumin. Back in the crockpot on low until beans are tender to your liking.


----------



## lowercasebill

I can do that.
Thank you


----------



## esoo

Simple hash with bacon, eggs, potatoes


----------



## Ryndunk

First brisket I've smoked in over 10 years. Turned out well.


----------



## AT5760

Since spring refuses to come, I’ll continue making cold weather comfort food.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> I was thinking of Carl when I made that dish…


In fact, I strongly suspect that, for the remainder of my days, I will not be able to make any dish that is mostly beige _without_ thinking of @Carl Kotte…


----------



## Up_dog128

Stx00lax said:


> I'm not sure if anyone here is hip with Lao food, but it's new year. I'm white, but love Lao food. Here's a spread I made. Fried branzino wrap platter with all the goodies, assorted jeow dips, Sai ua (herb sausage), sakoo (tapioca dumps), funky spicy papaya salad.
> 
> View attachment 76945
> View attachment 76947
> View attachment 76948
> View attachment 76950
> View attachment 76951
> View attachment 76952


Yessss!


----------



## lowercasebill

lunch melted swiss homemade bread homemade sauerkraut.
Dinner shio ramen turkey cutlets


----------



## Lars

Panko breaded salmon and cod fish cakes with roasted potatoes, tzatziki and tomato salad.


----------



## esoo

Irene Kuo 1 2 3 4 5 Spare Ribs. First time and definitely a good recipe to elaborate upon.


----------



## rickbern

Michi said:


> I was thinking of Carl when I made that dish…


Me too!

Pan fried skate, celery remoulade, chana dal and white rice. As beige as it gets. I took the lemon off the plate for the photo


----------



## mise_en_place

Picadillo alcaparrado

A couple times a year a guy drops off Florida citrus to us. I love using the sour oranges for Cuban cooking. @valgard feel free to throw any recipes my way. 

Team beige-ish?


----------



## Dc2123

podzap said:


> Here it comes for Team Red. Hereford rib roast and a bottle of Barolo.
> 
> View attachment 76908
> View attachment 76909
> View attachment 76910
> View attachment 76911




there better be another picture coming..


----------



## orangehero

McMan said:


> How's you make the grill? Holes drilled in the bottom for air circulation? Cool idea.



It's just a big cheap hotel pan with a false bottom to allow space for ash to accumulate. There's no holes. I use a tool to blow on the coals if they are not hot enough. The theory is that you have more control over the heat if you have to add gas instead of having to hit the brakes. If the coals are good I don't really have to do anything, though.






Winco SPF6 Full Size Steam Pan 6" Deep | TigerChef


Get the BEST online deals when you buy the full size, 6" deep Winco steam pan made from sturdy stainless steel which can withstand a wide range of temperatures.




www.tigerchef.com








__





Winco SPFB-1 False Bottom for Steam Table | TigerChef


Shop for the Winco false bottom made from rust-resistant stainless steel and designed to fit a full size steam table, at DISCOUNT prices with quick shipping.




www.tigerchef.com


----------



## Michi

rickbern said:


> I took the lemon off the plate for the photo


Your sacrifice to the cause is noted!


----------



## podzap

Dc2123 said:


> there better be another picture coming..



****, we ate it already! Didn't get a photo because my wife was in a really freaking bad mood.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> ****, we ate it already! Didn't get a photo because my wife was in a really freaking bad mood.


You expect us to swallow that story? You sure you didn't burn it to a crisp?


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> You expect us to swallow that story? You sure you didn't burn it to a crisp?



Pulled it out at 48 celcius! I'm telling you, my wife was in a really pissy mood and we were fighting and stuff.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Pulled it out at 48 celcius! I'm telling you, my wife was in a really pissy mood and we were fighting and stuff.


Sorry to hear that. I hope she cheered up a little after the meal!


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope she cheered up a little after the meal!



Yeah, she did


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Yeah, she did


OK, I believe you now when you say that you didn't burn it


----------



## Lars

Pan fried airline chicken breast, roast potatoes, tzatziki and tomato salad.


----------



## podzap

define airline chicken breast


----------



## M1k3

*Airline chicken breast is* nothing more than a nickname for a particular cut of *chicken breast*. It *is* a boneless *breast* with the first joint of the wing still attached.


----------



## Slim278

I cooked lunch for the City workers that were working today. Wahoo onion and mushroom with garlic asparagus and parsley potatoes.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice!
What's a wahoo onion?


----------



## Slim278

lowercasebill said:


> Nice!
> What's a wahoo onion?


Wahoo is a fish also called Ono


----------



## ACHiPo

M1k3 said:


> *Airline chicken breast is* nothing more than a nickname for a particular cut of *chicken breast*. It *is* a boneless *breast* with the first joint of the wing still attached.


I never understood the name. The LAST thing I would think about choosing to eat is airline food!


----------



## ACHiPo

Slim278 said:


> Wahoo is a fish also called Ono


Ono (wahoo) is, in my opinion, the best fish. Wish I could find it more. 

Hope the city workers appreciated it! Did you catch it yourself?


----------



## Slim278

ACHiPo said:


> Ono (wahoo) is, in my opinion, the best fish. Wish I could find it more.
> 
> Hope the city workers appreciated it! Did you catch it yourself?



I ordered this from Honolulu. 
Here in middle Tennessee the fish that is eaten is rarely anything other than catfish and usually deep fried. I'm thinking they will enjoy some fresh saltwater fish. I however did not stick around to watch them eat. I'm sure i will get a report back from them when i see them next.


----------



## Stx00lax

ACHiPo said:


> Ono (wahoo) is, in my opinion, the best fish. Wish I could find it more.
> 
> Hope the city workers appreciated it! Did you catch it yourself?


It is delicious. Although, don't eat too much or else...


----------



## Michi

Fried sourdough starter with scallion, sesame seed, and za'atar; soy sauce for dipping.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Fried sourdough starter with scallion, sesame seed, and za'atar; soy sauce for dipping.
> View attachment 77283



Hey, cool! I was wondering if someone would try this. How’d it taste?


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Hey, cool! I was wondering if someone would try this. How’d it taste?


It came out with a texture very much like a pancake. Taste was quite sour. I added finely chopped scallion, sesame seeds, and the za'taar immediately after pouring the starter into the pan and patted it down very lightly, so the toppings would stick in the dough. Fried with butter on low heat for a few minutes each side in a cast iron skillet, until there was a bit of browning.

I quite liked this. It definitely needed salt, and the soy sauce dip helped. But, next time, I think I'll add some salt—maybe ¼ tsp—to the starter before frying it. To turn this into a proper breakfast, I think some sliced tomatoes and feta cheese would go well with it.


----------



## rob

Not particularly fancy, fried rice from ingredients at hand.


----------



## Michi

rob said:


> Not particularly fancy, fried rice from ingredients at hand.


Really pretty pictures, love it!


----------



## Michi

Sourdough beer bread.


----------



## LuvDog

rob said:


> Not particularly fancy, fried rice from ingredients at hand.



that’s how fried rice is supposed to be. for me, making fried rice has always been about clearing out the left over veggies and meats in the fridge


----------



## Xenif

I think its steak time


----------



## Lars

I made pasta puttanesca again.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn. PuttaYESca


----------



## ian

My son is on team beige.


----------



## esoo

My take on kale salad...


----------



## banzai_burrito

Possibly the best salad I've seen ever


----------



## Xenif

This must be milk and kale salad Im eating


----------



## lowercasebill

Covid cuisine. Frozen top round sous vide. frozen veg and leftover taters microwaved


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> View attachment 77416
> 
> This must be milk and kale salad Im eating


Vodka and kale


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Covid cuisine.


Bloody hell! I'd like to see your meals when you are not under lock-down


----------



## Michi

Someone mentioned this recently, and I made a note to try that recipe. Unfortunately, I can't remember who pointed out this dish, and I can't find the post anymore. Whoever it was, thank you! That's a fun food to make and eat 

Shanghai Savory Mooncakes (Xian Rou Yue Bing)


----------



## Lars

This bit of oldschool danish nostalgia is frikadeller with boiled potatoes, parsley sauce and pickled beetroot.


----------



## Xenif

Gnocchi 










Made by tiny hands


----------



## boomchakabowwow

The healthiest Mac And Cheese I’ve ever made. Jamie Oliver’s version with cauliflower. I added cabbage and butternut squash. It came out so light. I needed more cheese. I only had a hunk of parmigiana reggiano and smoked Gouda left.

and light milk.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> The healthiest Mac And Cheese I’ve ever made.


One for @Carl Kotte


----------



## esoo

Under all that cheese is Cincinnati style chili.


----------



## erickso1

Made homemade pizza tonight. Doesn’t hold a candle to some of you gents/ladies, but the fam liked it. Next time I use a sourdough seed to get it growing.


----------



## ptolemy

This weekend I bastardized jerk chicken. I marinated thighs in jerk seasoning for 24hrs and then fried it for 5-6min per side (dipped thighs in flour). Then sliced some onions and deglazed the pan and cooked for 15 min until brown. Then I added chicken stock and 1/2 can of sour cream and put thighs back in and cooked 30min on low heat. In the end, just adjusted salt.

It made maybe the best gravy ever. I just took 2 thighs, shred them and it made a great sandwich. Tender, juicy, spicy but not burn your mouth spicy. Didn't even need pickles or anything to cut through it.


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> This weekend I bastardized jerk chicken.


That looks like a bloody nice sandwich! I'm putting that on my list of things to try


----------



## ptolemy

Michi said:


> That looks like a bloody nice sandwich! I'm putting that on my list of things to try



Ya, it's awesome! The flour gave chicken it's browning but also then came off and made the gravy. I cooked it for about 20-30 min and started with cup of stock but then added another cup. Cook it til it was tender and easily shred. Then just put inside bun and drizzled some in 

One thing maybe good to try, like cole slaw or sour kraut but I am not a fan of either, haha


----------



## M1k3

Asparagus Risotto and Garlic Parmesan Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## Michi

Home-made fusilli with burst cherry tomato sauce with a bit of spinach and guanciale.


----------



## DamageInc

350g finnish grass fed free range dry aged ribeye with compound butter and a salad.


----------



## DamageInc

Bolognese made with my neighbors' organic free range veal, chopped hind quarter specifically. Low in fat, but lots of taste and texture. To increase richness, I added some cream during cooking, and emulsified olive oil in to it at the end.


----------



## lowercasebill

Sourdough starter at 36 hrs. I had it in the oven with lights on and door open a bit. 78° F. I accidentally closed the door when making dinner. Over night at 118°. Who needs a week to make starter!


----------



## parbaked

Yesterday made Sunday gravy for friends and family.
I used beef shank and pork butt.





After five hours braising I added browned off meatballs and a few sausages





Packed it up for delivery...made a few folks happy:





Saved some for me and wifey's dinner with a little salsa verde:


----------



## ian

Beige rice.






Feel like I’m coming late to the whole beige thing. Also wearing lots of flannel today, listening to Sum 41, and thinking about buying one of these “Masamoto KS” knives I’ve been hearing so much about.


----------



## panda

it's cause you're in too deep.  ks is a classic and very dear to me, but not worth current going price. just ask someone to borrow one.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Feel like I’m coming late to the whole beige thing.


Yeah, lots of catching up to do 


> thinking about buying one of these “Masamoto KS” knives I’ve been hearing so much about


JCK had some in stock a few days ago. $400 for the 240. But it looks like they are all gone already.

The site that shall not be named seems have stock at the same price at the moment.

BTW, is that fried tofu in that rice?


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Yeah, lots of catching up to do
> 
> JCK had some in stock a few days ago. $400 for the 240. But it looks like they are all gone already.
> 
> The site that shall not be named seems have stock at the same price at the moment.


Chefsarmoury?


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Chefsarmoury?


No, that's not it


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> No, that's not it



Oh the one that took away Mazaki Damascus from KnS?


----------



## Michi

I just checked again, and it seems they are gone there, too. Hocho Knives has some, but at a higher price.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


>


It's about the colour. Beige, I think it was…


----------



## ian

Sorry guys, that was a joke. I’m not wearing flannel, listening to Sum 41, or planning to buy a KS. I was just trying to list things that were “so x years ago”.

However, I should have known that on KKF, wanting to buy a knife is never a joke.

Edit: Ok, maybe I do actually want a KS now.

Edit: But not really.

Edit: Or maybe...

Edit: ****

Edit: Problem solved. Just bought a KS! It was only $600 on ebay.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Yeah, lots of catching up to do
> 
> JCK had some in stock a few days ago. $400 for the 240. But it looks like they are all gone already.
> 
> The site that shall not be named seems have stock at the same price at the moment.
> 
> BTW, is that fried tofu in that rice?



Fried tofu, fast scrambled eggs with mirin, corn, chicken, onion, soy, tamarind, fish sauce.


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Edit: Problem solved. Just bought a KS! It was only $600 on ebay.


Picture, or it didn't happen!


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Picture, or it didn't happen!



Hmmm. This forum rule may expose my deception.

It’ll be nice to try one at some point for sure. As @panda says, I’m not going to buy one at current prices, though.


----------



## panda

i saw sum41 at a warped tour back in '00 (when i was in high school) , but the highlight for me back then was seeing jurassic 5 (same day), green day was headliner and i got my ass kicked (took quite a few elbows to the body and head) for booing as they were awful live.  haha here is video evidence!


----------



## ian

panda said:


> i saw sum41 at a warped tour back in '00 (when i was in high school) , but the highlight for me back then was seeing jurassic 5 (same day), green day was headliner and i got my ass kicked (took quite a few elbows to the body and head) for booing as they were awful live.  haha here is video evidence!




Wow. That was something. Glad it wasn’t footage of your beat down, though. Thanks for taking one for the truth!


----------



## panda

here is why J5 was the highlight, they were relatively unknowns back then (still are). and here they are still rocking it at their much older age. back then, they have two DJs and they were battling each other, that's when i lost it (in pure joy) and ran through the crowd to go straight to front of the stage.


----------



## McMan

parbaked said:


> Yesterday made Sunday gravy for friends and family.
> I used beef shank and pork butt.
> View attachment 77636
> 
> 
> After five hours braising I added browned off meatballs and a few sausages
> View attachment 77637
> 
> 
> Packed it up for delivery...made a few folks happy:
> 
> View attachment 77638
> 
> Saved some for me and wifey's dinner with a little salsa verde:
> View attachment 77639


That's a nice looking shank, nice size. Next time, Osso Bucco


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> i saw sum41 at a warped tour back in '00 (when i was in high school) , but the highlight for me back then was seeing jurassic 5 (same day), green day was headliner and i got my ass kicked (took quite a few elbows to the body and head) for booing as they were awful live.  haha here is video evidence!




I saw Sum 41 also. They opened for Motley Crue. In my defense, my wife wanted to see Motley Crue. So.... I went to a Motley Crue concert.


----------



## panda

McMan said:


> That's a nice looking shank, nice size. Next time, Osso Bucco


that's what she said


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> I saw Sum 41 also. They opened for Motley Crue. In my defense, my wife wanted to see Motley Crue. So.... I went to a Motley Crue concert.


i totally get it, went to a postal service concert with my gf at the time just so i could keep getting laid. she was a fun one.


----------



## ian

panda said:


> that's what she said



You telling us you have really well developed calves?


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> that's what she said


It adds another level if you google the literal translation of "Osso Buco"...


----------



## panda

ian said:


> You telling us you have really well developed calves?


----------



## ian




----------



## parbaked

You only get those with a strict bamboo shoot diet!


----------



## Stx00lax

Grilled chicken marinated in garlic, lemon, honey, yogurt, turmeric and fresh herb. Feijoada, garlic rice and grilled spring asparagus.


----------



## Luftmensch

panda said:


> here is why J5 was the highlight



Nice. J5 is awesome.... Chali 2na (a.k.a. your friendly neighborhood baritone) is the standout...


----------



## Carl Kotte

I would like to thank @The Edge for 28 likes!
I would also like to declare that Emperor beige approves of the calves of @panda - the Emperor wouldn’t mind having a bite.


----------



## The Edge

Carl Kotte said:


> I would like to thank @The Edge for 28 likes!
> I would also like to declare that Emperor beige approves of the calves of @panda - the Emperor wouldn’t mind having a bite.




It's been a while since I looked at this thread, so I needed to catch up. I'm still cooking most days, and you'd think with my sharpening business being on hold, I'd have more time to browse the internet, but I find myself busier than ever trying to get things done.

Here's a taste of some of what I've made over the last few weeks.

Cottage Pie I have prepped in a few containers. Just scoop, heat, and grate cheese over the top.





Ribs with Potato Salad.





Homemade Pizza (everything from scratch) for family night.





Chinese Chicken Salad (It was honestly fun mincing the meat by hand).





Carbonara





Only thing not made in house was the bun and cheese. Cheeseburger with bacon and fried onions. Twice cooked fries not pictures.





Drunken Tacos (tortillas dipped in braising liquid prior to being thrown on the plancha).





Chicken thighs with Barley Salad (Edit: Farro Salad).


----------



## Kgp

The Edge said:


> It's been a while since I looked at this thread, so I needed to catch up. I'm still cooking most days, and you'd think with my sharpening business being on hold, I'd have more time to browse the internet, but I find myself busier than ever trying to get things done.
> 
> Here's a taste of some of what I've made over the last few weeks.
> 
> Cottage Pie I have prepped in a few containers. Just scoop, heat, and grate cheese over the top.
> View attachment 77734
> 
> 
> Ribs with Potato Salad.
> View attachment 77735
> 
> 
> Homemade Pizza (everything from scratch) for family night.
> View attachment 77736
> 
> 
> Chinese Chicken Salad (It was honestly fun mincing the meat by hand).
> View attachment 77737
> 
> 
> Carbonara
> View attachment 77738
> 
> 
> Only thing not made in house was the bun and cheese. Cheeseburger with bacon and fried onions. Twice cooked fries not pictures.
> View attachment 77739
> 
> 
> Drunken Tacos (tortillas dipped in braising liquid prior to being thrown on the plancha).
> View attachment 77740
> 
> 
> Chicken thighs with Barley Salad.
> View attachment 77741


What is in your chicken salad? Looks good!


----------



## Lars

Confit duck and lemon pasta.


----------



## The Edge

Kgp said:


> What is in your chicken salad? Looks good!



Minced chicken, red and green bell peppers, celery, onion, and cashews. The dressing was mayo, rice wine vinegar, soy sauce, fish sauce, and hoisin.


----------



## lowercasebill

Another covid freezer meal. Sous vide meat seared in ooni at 950° F


----------



## redrum

The Edge said:


> It's been a while since I looked at this thread, so I needed to catch up. I'm still cooking most days, and you'd think with my sharpening business being on hold, I'd have more time to browse the internet, but I find myself busier than ever trying to get things done.
> 
> Here's a taste of some of what I've made over the last few weeks.



Everything looks super! Recipe for the chicken with barley sallad?


----------



## Brian Weekley

esoo said:


> My take on kale salad...View attachment 77401


Funny .... I had the same urge for kale salad ...


----------



## Kgp

Never cared much for salmon, but after heart surgery last summer, I gave it another try. Found that sous vide and a quick sear greatly improved my opinion. Tonight was teriyaki and broccoli with cheese sauce. Perfect low carb meal!


----------



## YumYumSauce

My take on dan dan noodles, using what I had on hand. Used pasta noodles recipe Ive been practicing.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

well, to get it back on track...
Finally back in a real home kitchen (previously was just a hotel room with one induction hob). The oven opens up some possibilities like a graham cracker lime cream cheese tropical fruit tart:




and chocolate hot cross buns with bourbon vanilla custard and orange bourbon honey glaze:




and (oven steamed) soy and ginger glazed salmon with roasted and steamed veggies and roasted maitakes in dashi. 



Had planned on cooking the salmon a bit less but in the end I was pretty happy with it




And an exhaust fan opens up possibilities like fried chicken, olive oil buttermilk mashed potatoes, chard and lemon fennel:




The buttermilk brine makes for super juicy tender chicken




Or pan fried chicken, fresh shiitake, and spring garlic dumplings (please excuse our amateur folding effort):


----------



## Kgp

Alwayzbakin said:


> well, to get it back on track...
> Finally back in a real home kitchen (previously was just a hotel room with one induction hob). The oven opens up some possibilities like a graham cracker lime cream cheese tropical fruit tart:
> View attachment 77794
> 
> and chocolate hot cross buns with bourbon vanilla custard and orange bourbon honey glaze:
> View attachment 77803
> 
> and (oven steamed) soy and ginger glazed salmon with roasted and steamed veggies and roasted maitakes in dashi.
> View attachment 77807
> Had planned on cooking the salmon a bit less but in the end I was pretty happy with it
> View attachment 77806
> 
> And an exhaust fan opens up possibilities like fried chicken, olive oil buttermilk mashed potatoes, chard and lemon fennel:
> View attachment 77801
> 
> The buttermilk brine makes for super juicy tender chicken
> View attachment 77802
> 
> Or pan fried chicken, fresh shiitake, and spring garlic dumplings (please excuse our amateur folding effort):
> View attachment 77804
> 
> View attachment 77805


You taking reservations?


----------



## captaincaed

Alwayzbakin said:


> well, to get it back on track...
> Finally back in a real home kitchen (previously was just a hotel room with one induction hob). The oven opens up some possibilities like a graham cracker lime cream cheese tropical fruit tart:
> View attachment 77794


This is fantastic! How did it taste?


----------



## ptolemy

I decided to do a 2nd run on the Bolongese Sauce. I mostly went with this version but also used few elements from kenji's



Above is food processed Bag of carrots and celery (1.5lbs approx each) and 3 medium sized onions and a head of garlic.



After sauteeing it for 20-30 min on med heat, until all liquid was out and it just started to stick, I put in 3 lbs of 85/15 beef, 3lbs of ground pork and 2lbs of ground lamb. Add salt and pepper and cooked for 30 min or so, until it ran out of juice and started to just brown.



After meat just started to brown I had chopped herbs, 1.5bunches of parsley, and 2 packages of sage and thyme leaves (and some more garlic)

I cooked vegetables again until all water was out, about 30min or so and added 2 cans tomato paste, mixed it and cooked it about 15min until it started to burn at the bottom. At that stage I added a bottle of red wine and cooked it for 20 min or higher heat until it was 90% done.

After that, I added approx 7 cups of chicken stock mixed with 4 packets of gelatin. I mixed it with meat and put in oven for 3hrs+




After one hour I took out to mix, see levels of liquid and added forgotten bay leafs.




This is the final product. After 3 hours, when all flavors mellowed, I added 5 table spoons of fish sauce (from Kenji), pint of heavy cream and 5-6 oz of shredded cheese (from Kenji too). Pecorino or Parma will work. I used a reggiatino from Uruguay. Mixed it and took it off the heat.

IMO it's better than my previous version. I think cream was needed over milk. It taste more lucious and def stronger (straight up), so pasta will mellow it down a bit. 

I made a huge pot, I am going to freeze 1/3rd and 1/3rd separately and this will last us solid 4-5 meals over the next 7-10days.

Side note: Kenji uses chicken livers. I didn't have them but I would def add 1-2lbs if I had, blended. I think it would add more texture and flavor. I went with 2 cans of tomato paste over 1 can of san morzano, as I had plenty of liquid already. I also used 1 pot for all veggies and used much less fat than Kenji. Not only it came out flavorful but not fatty tasty but less pots to clean 

Really is a great recipe


----------



## Michi

Alwayzbakin said:


> chocolate hot cross buns with bourbon vanilla custard and orange bourbon honey glaze


Those hot cross buns look obscenely nice!


----------



## Alwayzbakin

captaincaed said:


> This is fantastic! How did it taste?


Flavours were super yummy, After I tasted the first bite I added a few extra slices of pineapple cause it needed more fruit/juicyness. I had made the crust a bit thick for structural reasons but it was a bit much to eat the first day, day two it absorbed a bit of moisture and was perfect.


----------



## lowercasebill

Alwayzbakin said:


> well, to get it back on track...
> Finally back in a real home kitchen (previously was just a hotel room with one induction hob). The oven opens up some possibilities like a graham cracker lime cream cheese tropical fruit tart:
> View attachment 77794
> 
> and chocolate hot cross buns with bourbon vanilla custard and orange bourbon honey glaze:
> View attachment 77803
> 
> and (oven steamed) soy and ginger glazed salmon with roasted and steamed veggies and roasted maitakes in dashi.
> View attachment 77807
> Had planned on cooking the salmon a bit less but in the end I was pretty happy with it
> View attachment 77806
> 
> And an exhaust fan opens up possibilities like fried chicken, olive oil buttermilk mashed potatoes, chard and lemon fennel:
> View attachment 77801
> 
> The buttermilk brine makes for super juicy tender chicken
> View attachment 77802
> 
> Or pan fried chicken, fresh shiitake, and spring garlic dumplings (please excuse our amateur folding effort):
> View attachment 77804
> 
> View attachment 77805


Fiesta ware?


----------



## birdsfan

I really have to send out sincere thanks to the forum. During this lockdown, forum members have inspired and provided insight into several knife projects I have wanted to try. 

This particular thread has motivated me to move outside my comfort zone in family meal choices....mostly because I see the things you all make and I just get hungry. Been fighting off that kale salad urge all week!


----------



## birdsfan

Good eye Bill! I bet it is! Eggplant!


----------



## lowercasebill

Fiesta ware the official tableware of team beige


----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 77841
> View attachment 77842
> Fiesta ware the official tableware of team beige


I know the owner of the company! They are in Newell, WV, right on the Ohio river. I've done work for a hospital in East Liverpool, OH right across from them. He was on our Board of Directors. His family owns a toll bridge across the river. Probably makes as much from that as from the dishes!


----------



## lowercasebill

Wow. I didn't know they still made it. It was the tableware of choice when i was growing up. I have most of my parents set.


----------



## birdsfan

There is a huge collector market for the stuff. My girlfriend is an avid collector, at least she was, until she ran out of space at her house to store it.


----------



## lowercasebill

I have a lot of fostoria too. 
I think i will get that out too.


----------



## The Edge

redrum said:


> Everything looks super! Recipe for the chicken with barley sallad?



Chicken thighs coated in orange zest, fennel seed, garlic, rosemary, and cardamom (sorry, don't remember quantities). I edited it above, but it's actually a Farro salad (mislabeling things happens sometimes when I just look at pictures to try and remember).

The salad was farro, green apple, celery, walnuts, parsley, and feta with a mustard sherry vinegrette (again, I just eyeballed the amounts).

Use salt to taste in both. Chicken was cooked whole/deboned skin side down in a very hot cast iron skillet until the skin was very well browned, then flipped, and finished in a 250 oven till done. Then rested for 15 minutes before slicing. (I like roasting whole birds this way, as it's easy to portion them when done, and I've got bones left over for making stock the next day).

Hope that helps


----------



## Lars

Chicken dinner today.


----------



## lowercasebill

DHL express to Pennsylvania would be good, thank you.


----------



## ITKKF

Orthodox Easter feast: Burrata with chili oil and black sourdough bread, green salad with boiled egg dressing andcured yolk, spritz, roasted lamb shoulder, new potatoes with garlic and dill, more green salad for garnish, Easter eggs and assembled plate


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard

Been cooking a lot during isolation


----------



## valgard

Garlic crispy oven potato wedges are one of my favorite things.


----------



## ian

valgard said:


> Garlic crispy oven potato wedges are one of my favorite things.



What's your method?


----------



## valgard

ian said:


> What's your method?





ian said:


> What's your method?


Boil them with salt and some baking soda to help break the surface and release some starch. I boil until the surface is easy to break off.
Put in a large bowl and add salt, black pepper, olive oil, and minced garlic (lots lol), then toss to coat the potatoes in the seasoning and the starchy slurry.

Oven at 400 F and put the potatoes in a tray with cookie sheet, make sure to leave some space between wedges. Timing isn't exact but around 30-35min, about 20 on the first side and a bit less on the other side, just judge by eye.


----------



## ThatGreenBronco

Stir Fry night!


----------



## Caleb Cox

valgard said:


> Been cooking a lot during isolation
> View attachment 77895
> View attachment 77896


Gorgeous tenderloin sir!


----------



## valgard

Caleb Cox said:


> Gorgeous tenderloin sir!


 Thx


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> View attachment 77852
> View attachment 77853
> View attachment 77854


i would like a bag of these, sir


----------



## Lars

Pantry raid risotto - dried chanterelle mushrooms, carrot and peas.


----------



## lowercasebill

found a chicken breast in the back of the freezer. Chicken fried rice.


----------



## valgard

Pork belly kimchi jjigae (or my version of it)


----------



## Matt Zilliox

More truffles: 





I wanted to do something different with them, so i did some homemade buttermilk biscuits and made a truffle gravy for them. bit of mushroom stock and red wine. poached egg on top!





and a flower to make southern food fancy!


----------



## minibatataman

First meal on new cast iron. Had to be fried chicken


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Went a bit bonkers (as have we all) over the last couple months ...

A little prep ... thanks Robin ... 







channeled my inner cajon/creole ....





continued in next post ....


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Gumbo ...



duck two ways for Easter ...


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Some assorted sammies ... momofuku, pulled pork, my take on BLT


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Found some very nice ahi ... 



even managed some pasta (woodear mushies w/ edible flowers in a nod to the truffles & gravy dish above) ...



Smoking some ribs (Berkshire) as I sit with my face panty, full body condom and scuba gear on ... waiting for the planet X zombies to arrive ...

Have a nice day all!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Epic pandemic feasting!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Taiwan night market snack. Popcorn chicken.


----------



## banzai_burrito

This thread always makes me hungry lol

Best I have to share is some bread


----------



## Petr

Hi ! Homemade dried salami in the Italian style and salami raw smoked beef according to the textbook of 1938 USSR


----------



## Michi

Guys, _please_, ease up a little! It's bad enough being holed up at home all of my time. I really don't need an inferiority complex on top of it all!


----------



## riba

Petr said:


> Hi ! Homemade dried salami in the Italian style and salami raw smoked beef according to the textbook of 1938 USSRView attachment 78051


molodec!


----------



## Petr

riba said:


> molodec!


Стараюсь как могу!


----------



## valgard

Found this pic from a week ago


----------



## Receiver52

Cranberry and orange scones from this morning. Pastry chef wife. Yum yum.


----------



## Receiver52

Deep dish pizza from a couple of days ago. First time we have made this dough. Turned out really well.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Receiver52 said:


> Cranberry and orange scones from this morning. Pastry chef wife. Yum yum.
> 
> View attachment 78144



Would love to see this rec in the cookbook recipe forum if she is willing to divulge it ... feel free to leave out a critical ingredient, or two, as is customary for great food! please make it obvious though like cranberries and concentrated OJ ... = ;-)


----------



## banzai_burrito

Miso and chili baked salmon with some green bean casserole


----------



## Receiver52

MontezumaBoy said:


> Would love to see this rec in the cookbook recipe forum if she is willing to divulge it ... feel free to leave out a critical ingredient, or two, as is customary for great food! please make it obvious though like cranberries and concentrated OJ ... = ;-)



i ll talk to the boss and see what I can do.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Matt Zilliox said:


> More truffles:
> 
> I wanted to do something different with them, so i did some homemade buttermilk biscuits and made a truffle gravy for them. bit of mushroom stock and red wine. poached egg on top!
> 
> 
> and a flower to make southern food fancy!



okay. Thus is pretty awesome. I just realized, I’ve never tasted a truffle. It’s an obtainable bucket llist item.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Kapow!


----------



## Matt Zilliox

boomchakabowwow said:


> okay. Thus is pretty awesome. I just realized, I’ve never tasted a truffle. It’s an obtainable bucket llist item.


they grow here, i trade my honey for them... amazing


----------



## Michi

Bavarian-style lentil soup with Knackwurst:


----------



## YumYumSauce

50 Shades of Beige. Been craving kfc or popeyes so made ad hoc style fried chicken and a bunch of sides. Garlic rice, thyme mashed potatoes, corn, fried zuchinni, rosemary gravy. Mac n cheese is auntie annes ha


----------



## valgard

Ribs marinated with a gochujang based sauce (gochujang, garlic, ginger, mirin, soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, toasted sesame oil, and a couple drops of liquid smoke).


----------



## banzai_burrito

valgard said:


> Ribs marinated with a gochujang based sauce (gochujang, garlic, ginger, mirin, soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, toasted sesame oil, and a couple drops of liquid smoke).
> View attachment 78198
> View attachment 78199


Oh hot damn, that's delicious!

How long did you marinade it for?


----------



## valgard

banzai_burrito said:


> Oh hot damn, that's delicious!
> 
> How long did you marinade it for?


The day before


----------



## banzai_burrito

valgard said:


> The day before


Nice, gotta give that marinade a try then


----------



## Kgp

YumYumSauce said:


> 50 Shades of Beige. Been craving kfc or popeyes so made ad hoc style fried chicken and a bunch of sides. Garlic rice, thyme mashed potatoes, corn, fried zuchinni, rosemary gravy. Mac n cheese is auntie annes ha


Let me know if you decide to franchise. I'd take that plate over KFC or Popeye's any day. There used to be a chain called Sister's that was really good. Haven't seen them since the 80's. Fried chicken would be on the menu for my last meal if I was on death row!


----------



## Lars

Duck breast simmered with potatoes, cabbage, bacon and sage.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

the forementioned ribs ... BGE glam shot when I took off the 'denver riblets' (aka lamb) ...



After another 1.5 (ish) hours and rested



Cut up thx to Butch (knife from Daveb!) with a little help from Mario 



Close up of porky goodness (dry rubbed)



and "lamby" yummyness


----------



## MontezumaBoy

followed last night with 'blackened' Chilean sea bass (fatty fish that loves a chile dry rub and high heat)



breaks apart (a bit) but oh sooooo yummyyyyy



figured while the egg was hot I roasted some japanese & indian egg plant with some jalapenos/serranos and pasilla chiles .... this morning blended with some confit garlic/oil, lemon (w/ zest), S&P and olive oil for "baba ganoush" ... love the smoked eggplant in this ...


----------



## parbaked

Had some leftover San Marzano tomatoes and a new knife so I made some Marinara for my parents...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chimichangas


----------



## parbaked

Caleb Cox said:


> Chimichangas



That looks like delicious flautas...where I'm from a chimichanga is a fried fat burrito made with a flour tortilla.


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> That looks like delicious flautas...where I'm from a chimichanga is a fried fat burrito made with a flour tortilla.



Same. But they look delicious!


----------



## parbaked

M1k3 said:


> Same. But they look delicious!


Flautas>chimichanga


----------



## esoo

First try at this recipe - Roja Vieja - Braised beef with peppers and onions


----------



## banzai_burrito

Didn't feel like microwaving leftover salmon. So, I turned it into addition in a mushroom cream sauce with some chili powder and capers. Garlic bread is made with butter and bacon grease.


----------



## valgard

esoo said:


> First try at this recipe - Roja Vieja - Braised beef with peppers and onions
> 
> View attachment 78311


Yassss! One of my favorites growing up. I make it often.


----------



## Lars

As I was plating up this absolute feast of frikadeller, potatoes and stewed oxheart cabbage I realized there was only one small slice of pickled beetroot left in the jar. 
It had to be rationed very hard throughout the meal. Very anticlimactic!


----------



## Lars

esoo said:


> First try at this recipe - Roja Vieja - Braised beef with peppers and onions


Never heard of this before, but it sound great and I'm definitely going to try to make it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kitchenchem

esoo said:


> First try at this recipe - Roja Vieja - Braised beef with peppers and onions
> 
> View attachment 78311


I believe it’s called ropa vieja, old rope, Puerto Rican cuisine.


----------



## esoo

Kitchenchem said:


> I believe it’s called ropa vieja, old rope, Puerto Rican cuisine.



You are correct Ropa Vieja - I got the recipe from a Cuban book which said it was old clothes.


----------



## M1k3

Mmmmm, old rope and clothes..


----------



## LuvDog

Galbi-jim. Korean braised beef short ribs


----------



## Runner_up

Not a great pic but whatever. Rainy, windy and chilly day in Boston calls for beef bourguignon. 

This recipe calls for a ton of wine... One bottle for cooking, and another one for the cook


----------



## MrHiggins

Quarantine baking! This is an adaptation of the Cooks Illustrated no knead bread, but augmented with Bob's Red Mill 9 grain cereal, honey, and oatmeal stout. Easy and really, really good! (and I live at 7,000 feet, so baking is not easy!)


----------



## valgard

Kitchenchem said:


> I believe it’s called ropa vieja, old rope, Puerto Rican cuisine.


Not old rope, old clothes would be the translation.

I would argue it's Cuban cuisine


----------



## valgard

My go to quick meal/left overs cleaner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valgard said:


> My go to quick meal/left overs cleaner.



awesome. Nice bowls.


----------



## The Edge

Sour Cherry and Blueberry Chicken Pulao


----------



## krx927

Quarantine is also good for something 

Some tandoori chicken and aloo gobi




Shoulder of lamb






Of course with some veggies and potato





And finally 2 Curry, chicken and veggies


----------



## krx927

Previous weekends

Frosted chicken in truffled gravy with special kind of roast potatoes:





Goulash with bread dumplings and princesse






Veal roast with gravy










Baked beans Balkan style






And amazing mushroom soup from last cepes from freezer:


----------



## Kitchenchem

valgard said:


> Not old rope, old clothes would be the translation.
> 
> I would argue it's Cuban cuisine


Your right ropa = cloths. But, Puerto Ricans would argue with you.


----------



## Dc2123

Short rib crunch wrap supreme with black garlic gonchugang crema


----------



## Lars

I gave Ropa Vieja a shot today but I used brisket instead of flank, so I didn't get those long strands. 
The sauce could maybe have been reduced a bit more as well. It tasted great though and I will make it again for sure.


----------



## valgard

Kitchenchem said:


> Your right ropa = cloths. But, Puerto Ricans would argue with you.


We're more, we'd win


----------



## boomchakabowwow

It worked!! This taste like kalbi from Oakland Koreatown!

Now I need to go a floss.


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> It worked!! This taste like kalbi from Oakland Koreatown!



That's funny...I live in Temescal not far from Telegraph and 50th.
At night we can smell the Korean BBQ....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> That's funny...I live in Temescal not far from Telegraph and 50th.
> At night we can smell the Korean BBQ....


Dude. that soft tofu house on the corner - PY? Is my favorite. Near that fancy ice cream place. You lucky devil. You live near some great grub.

in Santa Rosa. We have Panda Express. Gah!


----------



## Slk707

butter chicken with mushrooms and some peanuts on top for some texture


----------



## Chips

Made a very quick and easy roasted asparagus and garlic soup. I was surprised to find that the total yield was much lower than I expected for two large bundles of asparagus, but I'll keep that in mind for the next batch. The recipe calls for 2 pounds of asparagus, and the two large bundles were a surprise to find weighing only 1.8 pounds. 

Recipe got doctored up with a knob of frozen demi glace. Turned out great. Next batch I'll spend the extra time to sieve it to refine it a bit. The final result shown in the food blog isn't possible without a lot of reduction. The soup is very runny and thin if you follow it verbatim. 

Recipe link below.









Roasted Garlic and Asparagus Soup with Turkey Bacon


Healthy Roasted Garlic and Asparagus Soup, rich with the flavor of roasted asparagus and garlic. Paleo, Keto & Gluten-Free




wholesomeskillet.com


----------



## Lars

Fish cakes, roast potatoes, butter steamed oxheart cabbage and tomato salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dillkött - one of the be(ige)st traditional dishes of Swedish cuisine.


----------



## erickso1

boomchakabowwow said:


> It worked!! This taste like kalbi from Oakland Koreatown!
> 
> Now I need to go a floss.View attachment 78530


Oh hell yeah. Mind sharing the marinade?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Ain't nothin but some fried chicken, with homemade fermented habanero sauce.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@Caleb Cox Chicken with attitude!


----------



## ptolemy

Chicken that'll kick your butt!


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> chicken, with homemade fermented habanero sauce.


Another one for team red!


----------



## Lars

I turned a pork shank into a ragu.


----------



## valgard

Bowl of rice with pork shoulder bistec and shrimp paste (Philippines style) sauce on top. And my favorite local juicy IPA on the side.


----------



## The Edge

Took a short break from grinding and sanding to enjoy some homemade masala spiced chicken wings pan fried in butter.


----------



## esoo

Flatiron steak done for 20 hours in the sous vide, seasoned with steak spice and then seared, sitting on top of a Caeser salad


----------



## rob

By no means fancy, but very tasty.
Home made burger and chips (fries)


----------



## Kgp

esoo said:


> Flatiron steak done for 20 hours in the sous vide, seasoned with steak spice and then seared, sitting on top of a Caeser salad
> 
> View attachment 78770
> 
> View attachment 78771


How was the texture? I did bottom round for 24 hrs and it was like liver.


----------



## dafox

esoo said:


> Flatiron steak done for 20 hours in the sous vide, seasoned with steak spice and then seared, sitting on top of a Caeser salad
> 
> View attachment 78770
> 
> View attachment 78771


Who is the sharp edged star of the show?


----------



## esoo

Kgp said:


> How was the texture? I did bottom round for 24 hrs and it was like liver.



Texture was like the great beef tenderloin. I suspect that you push it further (36-48 hours) it would get unpleasant, but this was good.


----------



## dafox

Nothing fancy but something I eat frequently, vegy stir fry with Thai satay peanut sauce.


----------



## esoo

dafox said:


> Who is the sharp edged star of the show?



Kaeru 270mm Stainless Suji. The finacee want to slice up the meat and her comment was it is a great slicer


----------



## panda

dafox said:


> View attachment 78784
> 
> Nothing fancy but something I eat frequently, vegy stir fry with Thai satay peanut sauce.


this looks and sounds delicious. at first i thought the peanut sauce was sea urchin. you could add some chili spiced chopped peanuts on top for some crunchy texture and slivered scallions (cut along the bias soaked in ice water)


----------



## dafox

panda said:


> this looks and sounds delicious. at first i thought the peanut sauce was sea urchin. you could add some chili spiced chopped peanuts on top for some crunchy texture and slivered scallions (cut along the bias soaked in ice water)


I do the chili spiced chopped peanuts on Masaman/Thai yellow curry with cilantro (coriander) and lime, but have never tried scallions. What does the ice water do?


----------



## panda

makes it crispy texture and taste mellower.


----------



## M1k3

And if you cut the scallions thin enough they'll curl


----------



## Lars

All prepped for minestrone.


----------



## Lars

The minestrone is done and on chill now. For dinner I attempted to cook cantonese fry roast chicken from the youtube channel Chinese Cooking Demystified.




It tasted great, but it was weird with all the bones, something I'm not used to. 
I am finding it easier to use chopsticks though. My first couple of attempts very not as comfortable.

Here is the video from youtube:


----------



## LuvDog

esoo said:


> Flatiron steak done for 20 hours in the sous vide, seasoned with steak spice and then seared, sitting on top of a Caeser salad




What temp? I have some in the freezer that I need to cook


----------



## esoo

LuvDog said:


> What temp? I have some in the freezer that I need to cook



132F


----------



## Chips

Tri-Tip and chimichurri today.








I finally got around to breaking in my Grill Grates for my Weber Smokey Mountain. It's a bit fiddly, but works.












My suribachi makes some mean chimichurri. I could eat this stuff straight out of the bowl by the spoonful.


----------



## dafox

Chips said:


> Tri-Tip and chimichurri today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78878
> 
> 
> I finally got around to breaking in my Grill Grates for my Weber Smokey Mountain. It's a bit fiddly, but works.
> 
> View attachment 78882
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78877
> 
> 
> My suribachi makes some mean chimichurri. I could eat this stuff straight out of the bowl by the spoonful.
> 
> View attachment 78880
> 
> 
> View attachment 78879



What's in chimichurri?


----------



## Chips

dafox said:


> What's in chimichurri?




Cilantro, flat leaf parsley, a few garlic cloves, bit of lemon zest and lemon juice, S&P, bit of oregano. The greens get diced up then tossed in the suribachi and ground to the desired texture. Add some red wine vinegar, and start pouring olive oil in, continuing to mix to incorporate. Taste as you go to balance the acid/fat/salt. Cover well keep in the fridge till ready to serve. It's always better the second day.


----------



## panda

Chips said:


> Cilantro, flat leaf parsley, a few garlic cloves, bit of lemon zest and lemon juice, S&P, bit of oregano. The greens get diced up then tossed in the suribachi and ground to the desired texture. Add some red wine vinegar, and start pouring olive oil in, continuing to mix to incorporate. Taste as you go to balance the acid/fat/salt. Cover well keep in the fridge till ready to serve. It's always better the second day.


add chili flakes


----------



## M1k3

Lasagna with the help of my 6 and 4 year old Sous Chef's.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

Risotto alla milanese, a wife favorite!

Sorry about digging in before taking a picture, really can't help myself out this habit.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

So this is my attempt at my grandmas' dish.
It's a traditional dish from Iraq called "Beetroot kubba"
We eat it with rice


----------



## Lars

It's chicken again for me today; Pan fried breast with roast veg, salad and tzatziki.


----------



## DamageInc

It's my father's birthday so these are in the sous vide right now.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Breaded fish.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Lasagna with the help of my 6 and 4 year old Sous Chef's.View attachment 78886


Is it allowed to employ minors now? What’s their salary?


----------



## esoo

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it allowed to employ minors now? What’s their salary?



Mine worked for cookies, or more correctly, the cookie dough...


----------



## Carl Kotte

esoo said:


> Mine worked for cookies, or more correctly, the cookie dough...


Good to know!  I see opportunities


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it allowed to employ minors now? What’s their salary?


Are they employees if they volunteer and don't get paid?  

They do get free food though


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wagyu sirloin, carmelized onions, and garlic bread from the freezer section because of delicious convenience.


----------



## DamageInc

Post sous vide.


----------



## Lars

Your father has clearly been a very good boy this year.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Post sous vide.
> View attachment 78935


Maybe I should forward this to my sons so they learn how to treat their father!


----------



## Lycanit

Roast with veggies, lamb pops


----------



## Lycanit

Lamb pops


----------



## Lycanit

Chicken fillet, heavy cream bone reduction with caramelized onions and mushrooms, bacon


----------



## Xenif

This week we have .... 




Souvlaki plate, home made flatbread




Soy braised Efu noodles 







Accidentally made too much dumpling wrappers so I turned it into an inpromtu Dan Dan noodle










Curry Eggplant and Musashino style udon and home pickles




Green onion pancakes




Mini Kalbi Don with home pickles


----------



## panda

Bamboo sammich.


----------



## panda

I c


Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 78931
> Wagyu sirloin, carmelized onions, and garlic bread from the freezer section because of delicious convenience.


I can hear it mooing still.


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> View attachment 77708


Average calf, tiny ankle.


----------



## valgard

Lechón asado









Sound on for the crackling


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Lechón asado


That looks awesome! I _have_ to try this! )


----------



## YumYumSauce

Homemade Cheese ravioli and asparagus puree with a splash of yuzu juice.

Panna cotta with strawberry compote and bruleed strawberries, and 2nd one is candied lemon and lemon syrup. Im baking/pastry challenged so these turned out nicely.

And my quick ugly delicious breakfast, microwaved spicy shin ramen cup noodles


----------



## Boondocker

Grilled cherrystone clams with ramp butter


----------



## YumYumSauce

Boondocker said:


> Grilled cherrystone clams with ramp butterView attachment 79117
> View attachment 79119
> View attachment 79118



Nice!
Im jealous of yall with access to good seafood! I live in the desert.


----------



## Boondocker

YumYumSauce said:


> Nice!
> Im jealous of yall with access to good seafood! I live in the desert.


Odds are you live closer to an ocean than I do


----------



## YumYumSauce

I


Boondocker said:


> Odds are you live closer to an ocean than I do


Well the pacifics only 4-5 hrs away, but still


----------



## panda

YumYumSauce said:


> Homemade Cheese ravioli and asparagus puree with a splash of yuzu juice.
> 
> Panna cotta with strawberry compote and bruleed strawberries, and 2nd one is candied lemon and lemon syrup. Im baking/pastry challenged so these turned out nicely.
> 
> And my quick ugly delicious breakfast, microwaved spicy shin ramen cup noodles


Especially like the last one


----------



## Michi

Beer bread. Made with English double stout and rolled rye flakes.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Beer bread. Made with English double stout and rolled rye flakes.
> View attachment 79125
> 
> View attachment 79126



Taste beery?


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Taste beery?


Hmmm… Not really. You would never tell that beer was involved by just tasting the bread. But the beer definitely makes a difference. There are notes of bitterness and malt in there that, otherwise, you just wouldn't find.

The best way I can describe it is that the beer adds more body to the bread. If you like rye bread, you will like this, I think.


----------



## krx927

Hünkar Beğendi - Sultans delight

Wanted to cook this for years. Finally got around it.


----------



## Boondocker

YumYumSauce said:


> I
> Well the pacifics only 4-5 hrs away, but still


It's a 4-5 hour flight for me, but I am a fish monger so I kind of cheated


----------



## Kgp

krx927 said:


> Hünkar Beğendi - Sultans delight
> 
> Wanted to cook this for years. Finally got around it.
> 
> View attachment 79128


What is in it? Looks good!


----------



## krx927

Some more Turkish dishes

Super easy and quick - kapuska

Stuffed eggplant at the bottom


----------



## krx927

Kgp said:


> What is in it? Looks good!



On top is lamb ragu with tomatoes.

The base: mushed eggplants that are first baked in the oven, or on gas burner. You put them in bechamel sauce together with some parmigiano


----------



## Caleb Cox

Carnitas nachos, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## DamageInc

Big pot of meat and beans.


----------



## DamageInc

Also made tiramisu again. It was better this time.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

YumYumSauce said:


> Homemade Cheese ravioli and asparagus puree with a splash of yuzu juice.
> 
> Panna cotta with strawberry compote and bruleed strawberries, and 2nd one is candied lemon and lemon syrup. Im baking/pastry challenged so these turned out nicely.
> 
> And my quick ugly delicious breakfast, microwaved spicy shin ramen cup noodles



Man, that is.. I'm speechless!
I am without speech.


----------



## Xenif

Had some left over dough from making pita bread, so I made some pizza


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tada! 6 qts of Mexican RED. Ready for the deep freeze.

fried eggs manana.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Rotem Shoshani said:


> Man, that is.. I'm speechless!
> I am without speech.



Thank you! 


Tried another thing, Japanese Cheesecake. Same sauces as before, strawberry compote and lemon syurp+candied lemons. Plus playing with leftovers


----------



## chris9998

I have baked pizza many times, so I decided to make French bread.





I used this homemade French bread recipe.


----------



## Uncle Mike

Peter Reinhard bread


----------



## Lars

Minestrone soup.


----------



## ptolemy

I have been experimenting with pasta shapes, trying to find one that's best for Bolognese. This one seems to be good, but I am somewhat on the fence... I am kinda picky about pasta shapes and I don't know why.

We finished 1/2 of the batch I made 8 days ago


----------



## AT5760

@Xenif I’d pay to follow you around in the kitchen for a week just to pick up 10% of what you’re able to do.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Minestrone soup.
> View attachment 79254


Geez. I don’t even like minestrone soup. I’d eat that!


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> I have been experimenting with pasta shapes, trying to find one that's best for Bolognese.


That pasta looks great!

One of my favourites for Bolognese sauce are rigatoni. Rigatoni have a robust character, which goes well with the sauce, I think.


----------



## M1k3

Rigatoni also holes big enough to hold some slightly bigger chunks of meat. Penne is a somewhat, but not as good, stand-in.


----------



## panda

ptolemy said:


> I have been experimenting with pasta shapes, trying to find one that's best for Bolognese. This one seems to be good, but I am somewhat on the fence... I am kinda picky about pasta shapes and I don't know why.
> 
> We finished 1/2 of the batch I made 8 days ago
> 
> View attachment 79291


Try orecchiette


----------



## rob

Roast chicken in the pit barrel cooker.


----------



## LuvDog

ptolemy said:


> I have been experimenting with pasta shapes, trying to find one that's best for Bolognese. This one seems to be good, but I am somewhat on the fence... I am kinda picky about pasta shapes and I don't know why.



I find that Rotini or Fusilli are very versatile. I use those shapes for most things now.


----------



## Xenif

I secretly love to bake (no pun intended), but I don't do it often, because I will surely eat too much cake. 
Strawberry and Cream Roll cake, for breakfast


----------



## Luftmensch

Uncle Mike said:


> Peter Reinhard bread



You'd better put it back before he notices!

.... sorry... I had to


----------



## Luftmensch

I had a go at @Michi's potato kugel recipe (yum!). Shameless cross post:


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

My first cheesecake, gone in 3 days


----------



## rgriffeath

Chicken Parm


----------



## rgriffeath

Pork Tenderloin with Smashed Potatoes, Broccoli, and Apple Sauce


----------



## minibatataman

Gochujang and miso marinated grilled chicken, cold ramen salad, kimchi.


----------



## ptolemy

Xenif said:


> I secretly love to bake (no pun intended), but I don't do it often, because I will surely eat too much cake.
> Strawberry and Cream Roll cake, for breakfast
> View attachment 79327
> View attachment 79326
> View attachment 79321
> View attachment 79322



I am sorry but one piece just won't cut it! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Lars

Stirfry with duck and vegetables.


----------



## Nedfeister

Sri Lankan curry with ghee and coconut.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Rotisserie chicken from local meat market (Rusty Nail). Veggies from McClendon farms who normally serve the restaurant industry. Support our farmers, and 


our restaurants.


----------



## Lars

I made a savory tart again. With chicken, leeks and broccoli.


----------



## krx927

Lars said:


> I made a savory tart again. With chicken, leeks and broccoli.
> View attachment 79519



Looks like a proper quiche! And definitely leeks should be included!


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

It's a lazy Thursday dinner.
Had to test my new Wat on a sirloin. Meat is from Golan Heights and is superb.


----------



## Michi

Nedfeister said:


> Sri Lankan curry with ghee and coconut.


That really looks great! Would you share the recipe?


----------



## Nedfeister

Michi said:


> That really looks great! Would you share the recipe?


Sure, I'll dig it out and post it up!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made burritos. Beef and zucchini burritos. Used my disc.


----------



## esoo

Hadn't made my personal recipe for chili in a long time. Always had to change it up to suit others.


----------



## panda

Nedfeister said:


> Sri Lankan curry with ghee and coconut.View attachment 79459
> View attachment 79460
> View attachment 79461
> View attachment 79463
> View attachment 79464
> View attachment 79462
> View attachment 79466


i can smell this, uffff


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> I made a savory tart again. With chicken, leeks and broccoli.
> View attachment 79519


you make food that i would definitely eat.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

daikon Radish cake. Lo Bah Go!

i tried it again tonight and total success. The secret is the use of dried scallops. Flavor bombs!


----------



## Xenif

Chirashi with premium negitoro


----------



## Nedfeister

Xenif said:


> Chirashi with premium negitoro
> View attachment 79631
> View attachment 79633
> View attachment 79632
> View attachment 79634


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Chirashi with premium negitoro


I am very seriously impressed!


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> Chirashi with premium negitoro
> View attachment 79631
> View attachment 79633
> View attachment 79632
> View attachment 79634


What's the next step? Grilled, steamed, fried?


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

Xenif said:


> Chirashi with premium negitoro
> View attachment 79631
> View attachment 79633
> View attachment 79632
> View attachment 79634


That's beautiful man. I'm literally drooling here..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Chirashi with premium negitoro
> View attachment 79631
> View attachment 79633
> View attachment 79632
> View attachment 79634



is it cool if I steal these pics for my own? Haha. Wow.


----------



## Lars

@Xenif is on another level. Hate to be the one to follow, but so be it..

I have been making variations of this dish for a while, mainly playing around with how to cook the fennel. 
This was by far the most delicious version. Baked loin of cod on garlic mashed potatoes with fennel salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I didn’t even intend this to be beige, but the current runs deep.
Turbot, beurre blanc and token veggies.


----------



## erickso1

Carl Kotte said:


> I didn’t even intend this to be beige, but the current runs deep.
> Turbot, beurre blanc and token veggies.


Those aren't veggies. You're just keeping the fish off the plate so you can control the sauce.


----------



## Carl Kotte

erickso1 said:


> Those aren't veggies. You're just keeping the fish off the plate so you can control the sauce.


Busted!


----------



## panda

Lars, try shaving it as thin as possible on a mandoline and quick pickle it with white wine vinegar, salt, sugar, lemon zest, dill, chives, shallots and ground celery seeds


----------



## Lars

panda said:


> Lars, try shaving it as thin as possible on a mandoline and quick pickle it with white wine vinegar, salt, sugar, lemon zest, dill, chives, shallots and ground celery seeds


I am going to try that next time - sounds amazing, thanks Panda!


----------



## valgard

Braised pork hocks with rice and black beans







And inihaw na liempo with rice


----------



## valgard

Website got really funky on me, repeated post


----------



## valgard

More ugly food, breakfast isolation style

Leftover beef Bourguignon, sunnyside egg, and sourdough bread


----------



## YumYumSauce

Grinded the salmon for the salmon burgers and made my "secret" burger sauce. Already had ground beef so nothing fancy for that. Also a nice cobb salad.


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> More ugly food, breakfast isolation style
> 
> Leftover beef Bourguignon, sunnyside egg, and sourdough bread
> View attachment 79749
> View attachment 79750


I think your ugly food looks delicious!


----------



## Lars

These pickled beetroots are ugly but delicious too.


----------



## Lars

..and this ryebread isn't much of a looker either..


----------



## Nedfeister

Michi said:


> That really looks great! Would you share the recipe?


Here it is:

Sri Lanken Chicken Curry

2 – 3 tablespoon ghee (I make my own it's very easy and well worth it)
1 onion, chopped 
6 garlic cloves minced 
1 inch ginger minced 
6 – 7 curry leaves or 2 bay leaves
2 ½ tbsp roasted Sri Lankan curry powder (see below)
1 cinnamon stick
½ tsp salt plus more to taste
1 tsp cayenne pepper or chili powder (less if you like it less spicy)
1 tbsp paprika not smoked or sweet paprika
2 lbs chicken, I use bone in thigh or whole cut into joints.
2 chilies, chopped 
2-3 tomatoes cut into cubes 
2 tsp honey
2 tsp apple cider vinegar
½ cup coconut milk 
½ cup water

Sri Lanken Curry Powder 

4 tbsp coriander seeds 
3 tbsp cumin seeds 
2 tbsp black peppercorns 
2 tbsp basmati rice 
1 tbsp black mustard seeds 
3 tsp whole cloves 
2 tsp scant, cardamom seeds
from inside the pods 
1 tsp fennel seeds

*Toast the rice till light brown in pan then add rest of spices, toast until fragrant and seeds have released some of their oils, about 10-15mins. Do not allow to burn. Cool. Grind in spice grinder or pestle and mortar, can be stored in airtight container.

Instructions:
Add the ghee in to a large saucepan and heat the oil over medium heat. Brown chicken thoroughly, remove chicken, add onion, garlic, ginger, and bay, cook through.
Add curry powder, chili powder/cayenne pepper, paprika, cinnamon. Cook out the spices.
Add the tomatoes and once incorporated into sause re-add chicken, chili peppers, salt, 1 tsp honey, and mix. Cook for 10 minutes with the lid off on medium high heat.
Add coconut milk, water, vinegar, and bring the curry to a boil. If you want less sauce, add less liquid.
Lower the heat, and let it simmer with the lid closed, for 15 – 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Season with salt to taste. The chicken should be completely cooked by this point. Taste the curry and season to taste if needed. Adjust honey, salt and vinegar to your taste, look for balance of the three. I sometimes add more coconut milk too as cans vary.
Serve with pilau rice, I cook mine with 2 cups washed and soaked basmati. Melt 1.5 tablespoons ghee in pan add 6 cracked cardamom pods, 4-5 whole cloves, 1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric, 1 teaspoon salt. Add rice and fry for 1-2 minutes, add 2.2 cups water cook in rice cooker or pan with lid 15mins. Allow to sit for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## Michi

Thank you so much, I'll be trying this soon! 

Note to the mods: maybe move this to the recipe forum?


----------



## Lars

Nedfeister said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Sri Lanken Chicken Curry


Thanks for posting the recipe, looks well worth a try.


----------



## Nedfeister

Michi said:


> Thank you so much, I'll be trying this soon!
> 
> Note to the mods: maybe move this to the recipe forum?



That's a good point I'll repost it there, thanks.


----------



## Lars

Roast chicken, potatoes with brown butter and sage, salad.


----------



## ExistentialHero

First pizzas of the season! Sourdough-leavened Neapolitan crust, basil pesto, mozzarella, smoked salmon, red onions, and capers, cooked in my Roccbox and sliced with a Willison Knives suji. Pretty happy with how these came out!


----------



## bkultra

Baby backs about to go on.


----------



## valgard

A craving I have been having for a while now. "Frituras de maíz dulce" (corn fritters.


----------



## dang

Halibut with crisped shallots.


----------



## lowercasebill

dang said:


> View attachment 79818
> 
> 
> Halibut with crisped shallots.


Welcome to team beige


----------



## esoo

As fancy as I was going to get today


----------



## lowercasebill

Unseasonably cold and windy here. So miso soup


----------



## Kgp

An old time favorite courtesy of Betty Crocker. Oriental Cornish hens. Rice with celery, onion, chicken stock and crushed pineapple. Glazed with soy sauce, sugar, and ginger.


----------



## lowercasebill

have rice found beef and onion = gyudon. Beni shoga and simichi togarashi.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Baby backs about to go on. View attachment 79795


Great timing, I did baby backs for family meal today.


----------



## Xenif

Evangelion (the anime) inspired gnocchi with home grown herbs, I started germination on the first day our country (Canada) went on isolation.




Eva-01: okinawa potato gnocchi with browned butter, sage, walnuts




Eva 02: yellow potato gnocchi with marinara sauce, mozarella, basil and parsley


----------



## The Edge

Spaghetti and Meatball...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Xenif said:


> Evangelion (the anime) inspired gnocchi with home grown herbs, I started germination on the first day our country (Canada) went on isolation.
> View attachment 79844
> 
> Eva-01: okinawa potato gnocchi with browned butter, sage, walnuts
> View attachment 79845
> 
> Eva 02: yellow potato gnocchi with marinara sauce, mozarella, basil and parsley
> View attachment 79846






And for my next dish...


----------



## minibatataman

Xenif said:


> Evangelion (the anime) inspired gnocchi with home grown herbs, I started germination on the first day our country (Canada) went on isolation.
> View attachment 79844
> 
> Eva-01: okinawa potato gnocchi with browned butter, sage, walnuts
> View attachment 79845
> 
> Eva 02: yellow potato gnocchi with marinara sauce, mozarella, basil and parsley
> View attachment 79846


you have good taste in knives and even better one in anime and football


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m not sure this is beige, but it’s a classic. Basically, meat, taters and garlic butter. (I only did it for the patina - I’m not eating this garbage).


----------



## Lars

Ragu of pork shank with rigatoni.


----------



## Lars

..and a batch of chicken stock..


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## ExistentialHero

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 79930


Is that... Spam?


----------



## lowercasebill

Spam musubi. National snack of Hawaii. I stocked up before meat shortage.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Xenif

[/QUOTE]


lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 79938


So fancy! I just use the spam tin.


----------



## ptolemy

Lunch

Hash + Creamy Jerk Chicken (otherwise it's too spicy for my co-habitants haha)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 79930


Nice!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 79938



do you think the original SOAM can will work as a mold?

and did you make the teriyaki sauce?


----------



## lowercasebill

Spam can will work. No teriyaki. Spam is salty enough.
I saw a you tube that said to soak it in water to cut down the salt. Important part is to make it crispy. I use cast iron and a bacon press.


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> Did you make the teriyaki sauce?


Shoyu, mirin & honey is good for musubi.
Use it to glaze the spam when you crisp it.
The sweet will counter the salty and help get it crusty.


----------



## esoo

Minestrone just hit the pot


----------



## lowercasebill

That was great
Thanks


----------



## Kgp

creme brulee for Mother's Day cooked sous vide. Takes a little of her blues away from not being with her babies.


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Ragu of pork shank with rigatoni.
> View attachment 79922


Yum!! 

My dinner tonight: was hella busy day so need a quick fix.


----------



## rgriffeath

Happy Mother’s Day everyone!

48 Hour Dry Brined Prime Ribeye Steak, Cream Duchess Potatoes, & Broccolini

Accompanied by a Tedeschi 2013 Petite Sirah


----------



## valgard

Fancy fine dining


----------



## DamageInc

Bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Lars

Chicken with broccoli in a brown sauce.


----------



## DamageInc

24 hours later.


----------



## Michi

panda said:


> My dinner tonight: was hella busy day so need a quick fix.


That looks good! Could you share the recipe please?


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Bread and butter pickles.


I make these, too. Very nice to have around for sandwiches! I've been using Chef John's recipe.


----------



## DamageInc

Exact same recipe I use, except I only use half the sugar. Otherwise they get too sweet for my liking.


----------



## DamageInc

...


----------



## ma_sha1

B&W interracial stir-fry:


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> ...
> View attachment 80170


Five second rule apply here?


----------



## mayong

Kgp said:


> Five second rule apply here?



Time to break out the pickle squeegee (again).


----------



## DamageInc

Floor was vacuum cleaned the day before and I'm not squeamish. I picked them up, put them back in the container. But with no liquid they won't keep. Will eat them all tonight. I would never serve dropped food to someone else, but I will eat it myself.


----------



## Lars

Lentil soup with bacon, onion, carrot, celery, tomatoes and savoy cabbage.


----------



## DamageInc

That's a great soup.


----------



## mayong

rgriffeath said:


> Chicken Parm



This looks so nice and crispy. I need to attempt it, like, immediately.


----------



## minibatataman

DamageInc said:


> Floor was vacuum cleaned the day before and I'm not squeamish. I picked them up, put them back in the container. But with no liquid they won't keep. Will eat them all tonight. I would never serve dropped food to someone else, but I will eat it myself.


fried pickle chips maybe?


----------



## krx927

Lars said:


> Lentil soup with bacon, onion, carrot, celery, tomatoes and savoy cabbage.
> View attachment 80178



What I would give to have this for dinner 

Can you please share the recipe?


----------



## Lars

krx927 said:


> Can you please share the recipe?


It’s a recipe from Tom Kerridge.


----------



## Xenif

Pizza and Pasta night


















After trying to roll out the first pasta by hand I have a new found appreciation for Nona(s) that do this by hand. Went back to the machine for the second batch


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

I hate to be showing off the same dish again, but it really is a wife favorite, and I really upped my game with the stock.
Used yellow and regular carrots, potatoes, celery, celery root, onions, garlic, parsley root, maggie tomatoes and celtuce, which I found rather interesting. As a bonus, kids loved the soft veggies!

Rissotto alla Milanese, and the stock after some drainage.


----------



## krx927

Just checked my calendar for tomorrow. I have 1.5h free around lunch time. Now I just do not know if I will make Lars's lentil soup or Rotem's risotto milanese. Thinking about ingredients I have at home, risotto can be 100% true (perhaps just mix some beef stock with chicken}, for lentils soup I would need to substitute lardons for panceta, beef stock for chicken stock, frozen celery for fresh one, ordinary cabbage for savoy cabbage and coriander for parsley (or vice versa how I wrote ). But then again if I would add some garam masala everything would play together beautifully.

A lot of thinking to be done until tomorrow lunch time!

P.S. leaning towards the soup, risotto milanesse is s bit heavy dish and I do not have any osso buco to go with it.


----------



## ian

Bagels 2: The Sourdough Sesame Sequel!









These had more loft than the first attempt. I settled more into a particular way to shape them, but there were still a few imperfect ones (see above). Little bit of a sourdough flavor, not so aggressive. Here's how I've been shaping them, for better or worse. (Actually, now that I watch the video, I'm not sure that one was super representative, but whatever.)


----------



## bahamaroot

Wife's been asking for some ribs so I obliged.


----------



## dafox

Chinese style orange chicken,
Delicious!






Made it from this recipe:



New knife, Akifusa SRS15 210mm gyuto:





__





Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives






www.epicedge.com


----------



## DaM0w

Hoisin braised beef w/ scallion crepes, and I make some Katsu plates for my friends


----------



## valgard




----------



## krx927

krx927 said:


> Just checked my calendar for tomorrow. I have 1.5h free around lunch time. Now I just do not know if I will make Lars's lentil soup or Rotem's risotto milanese. Thinking about ingredients I have at home, risotto can be 100% true (perhaps just mix some beef stock with chicken}, for lentils soup I would need to substitute lardons for panceta, beef stock for chicken stock, frozen celery for fresh one, ordinary cabbage for savoy cabbage and coriander for parsley (or vice versa how I wrote ). But then again if I would add some garam masala everything would play together beautifully.
> 
> A lot of thinking to be done until tomorrow lunch time!
> 
> P.S. leaning towards the soup, risotto milanesse is s bit heavy dish and I do not have any osso buco to go with it.



So at the end I went with the lentil soup. Followed the recipe with my slightly adapted ingredients. Totally at the end it took an Indian turn. I tried a spoon with some garam masala and that was it. Added 2 tea spoons in the pot immediately. On the plate I also added some coriander and lime juice.

Thanks Lars for a very good idea for this dish.


----------



## mayong

Pizza, featuring a rare triumph of cutlery. I'd have you guys ID it for me but I can't seem to find the kanji.


----------



## Lars

Thanks god there were plenty of beets this time. Very yummy danish nostalgia.

Frikadeller with boiled potatoes, parsley sauce and pickled beetroot.


----------



## Xenif

Duck Soba


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m not sure... taco maybe?


----------



## DamageInc

I need to make some more duck.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Crap. I don’t even like to be on the same pate with you all. Awesome.

here is me. 

steak. Seared spring onions just picked and a sautéed chard.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Totally forgot about my quick radish pickle.


----------



## Lars

Ragu Bolognese ala J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT


----------



## Lars

I put the ragu on chill until tomorrow as suggested by Kenji.

Tonight is fish night - sous vide wild salmon, spuds, courgette and tomato.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> I put the ragu on chill until tomorrow as suggested by Kenji.
> 
> Tonight is fish night - sous vide wild salmon, spuds, courgette and tomato.
> View attachment 80402


I never cared much for salmon until I tried it sous vide! Finally figured out that I had been overcooking it.


----------



## Lars

I use sous vide because I don't trust myself with expensive protein.
Like this amazing Freygaard ribeye from Finland that I served with overcooked courgette(apparently I can't be trusted with veg either) and salad.


----------



## Tristan

Lars said:


> Ragu Bolognese ala J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT
> View attachment 80400


I need to always have some batches in the freezer, otherwise it’s time to get another batch going


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> I use sous vide because I don't trust myself with expensive protein.
> Like this amazing Freygaard ribeye from Finland that I served with overcooked courgette(apparently I can't be trusted with veg either) and salad.
> View attachment 80494


Im.not a big fan of sous vide proteins, but love it for veggies especially farm fresh carrots


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> Im.not a big fan of sous vide proteins, but love it for veggies especially farm fresh carrots


@daveb are you two related?


----------



## Lars

panda said:


> Im.not a big fan of sous vide proteins, but love it for veggies especially farm fresh carrots


Yeah, but you have proper skills and I’m a hack. I need a crutch.


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Yeah, but you have proper skills and I’m a hack. I need a crutch.


Try a small boneless rib roast, Make sure its tied nice and tight, make a rub with olive oil, crushed garlic, fresh rosemary and plenty of.salt and pepper. 125F x 4 hours, then hard sear all around, rest 45mins. You can sear again on cast iron once you cut it to portions (finish with brown butter) Sprinkle more.salt when serving while hot.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> @daveb are you two related?



Were cousins


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> Were cousins


Hopefully not "kissin' cousins".


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Hopefully not "kissin' cousins".


Jealous?


----------



## Caleb Cox

General Tso's chicken, sauce and rice on the side. Got the recipe when I was conscripted in the general's army.


----------



## ma_sha1

Chicken potato stir-fry has become my son’s favorite lately, finally dethroned Pizza:


----------



## ian

Lars said:


> I put the ragu on chill until tomorrow as suggested by Kenji.
> 
> Tonight is fish night - sous vide wild salmon, spuds, courgette and tomato.
> View attachment 80402



Did you sear the salmon afterward? The problem I have with SV fish that’s not seared or something is that it’s only lukewarm by the time you’re eating it. I need that brief hit at a higher temp to ensure that it’s still hot in the mouth. Maybe I just need to work on my plating speed, though.


----------



## ptolemy

I just did another batch of bolongese. Flavor is very very excellent, but this time I had ground lamb and 80/20 beef and had probably 1/2 a pint of fat I had to remove. Last time it was MUCH less because I used veal vs lamb and 90/10 ground beef vs 80/20. Good news is, it was simple to remove since I did it 3 times after it was in an oven for an hour each, so it easily settled in the middle.

I wrote out the recipe here, in case anyone is interested


----------



## DaM0w

taco pie cut with a pie!


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> General Tso's chicken, sauce and rice on the side. Got the recipe when I was conscripted in the general's army.


Do you feel like telling us a bit more? Both about the recipe (including the sauce!) and the story behind this when you were in the army?


----------



## Lars

ian said:


> Did you sear the salmon afterward? The problem I have with SV fish that’s not seared or something is that it’s only lukewarm by the time you’re eating it. I need that brief hit at a higher temp to ensure that it’s still hot in the mouth. Maybe I just need to work on my plating speed, though.


It's so fragile when it comes out of the waterbath that I don't wan't to risk breaking it apart. But it did go straight to the plate so temp was ok.


----------



## Michi

Fresh rigatoni:


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> It's so fragile when it comes out of the waterbath that I don't wan't to risk breaking it apart. But it did go straight to the plate so temp was ok.


I get a quick sear on mine. Here's one I seared with some Soy Vay sauce.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Michi said:


> Do you feel like telling us a bit more? Both about the recipe (including the sauce!) and the story behind this when you were in the army?











General Tso’s Chicken (Sauce)


I’m not a huge fan of spicy, but I do love General Tso’s (pronounced General Chow’s) Chicken. This home-made version is every bit as good as from a Chinese restaurant, with none …




foodretro.com












Chinese Fry Batters


I love Chinese food, both the American and authentic variety. Unfortunately, what I don’t love about it is mystery meat, extreme sugar contents, MSG and tendency to use peanut oil. &nbs…




foodretro.com




That sauce has a ton of salt (soy sauce) and sugar in it, I cut those by about a third, and I double the red pepper. Go crazy with the orange zest too. After helping repel the forces of Empress Duck, General Tso said he was going to team up with Burger King to kill Americans, with diabetes.


----------



## Lars

Today I made Sri Lankan Chicken Curry ala @Nedfeister and it was simply superb.
From the foreign but wonderful aromas when toasting the spices to the fragrant rice pilaf.
This is something I will be making again and again, I'm sure.
Took my time to get well prepped and followed Ned's recipe which was very straight forward.


----------



## Nedfeister

Thanks Lars glad you liked it. Yours looks fantastic!


----------



## Carl Kotte

I made a very decadent sandwhich. It was pretty disgusting.


----------



## Xenif

Duck confit with fresh pappardelle. This was supposed to be with lemon, but when I reached for my last lemon it went *mush* (eww..) so in goes a few cherry tomatoes, sherry vinegar, basil and parsley, pulsed it rough, poured it in.


----------



## LuvDog

My son loves Subway and has been missing their bread... so I made my own


----------



## ptolemy

Turned out yummy but a bit different than before.


----------



## ma_sha1

Trout butterfly from this morning’s catch on Farmington River.


----------



## esoo

Sausages. Potatoes, roasted Pepper salad, pickled mushrooms


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> After helping repel the forces of Empress Duck, General Tso said he was going to team up with Burger King to kill Americans, with diabetes.


Was he mates with the Colonel?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’m grilling salmon collars tonight. ( I made them last night as well - I bought too much!)

tonight keeping it simple. Salt and pepper only. Serving it with my favorite Chinese condiment. Spring onions and ginger oil! Baadush!


----------



## DamageInc

Osso buco on rice mix


----------



## Lars

I made a salad for lunch.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I made a salad for lunch.


Sometimes the really simple things are the best!


----------



## Michi

Rye beer bread.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Osso buco on rice mix
> View attachment 80768


What meat did you use? Looks delicious!
Ken


----------



## Nedfeister

Michi said:


> Rye beer bread.
> View attachment 80772
> 
> View attachment 80773


Ooo, that looks good!


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> What meat did you use? Looks delicious!
> Ken


Thanks, it's veal shank from one of my neighbors' organic grass fed calves.


----------



## Lars

This is J. Kenji Lopes-Alt from Serious Eats ragu bolognese with some homemade tagliatelle.
I used beef and pork, but no lamb. The chicken liver is a nice addition. Was a little skeptical, but it works in the dish. 
It took a ton of black pepper to counter the richness. Worth a try imo.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Since pie crusts come in a package of 2, I had to make 2 quiches. Background is bacon, charred scallions, romano, and gruyere. Foreground is shallot, prosciutto, and manchego.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My dressed-up jarred pasta sauce. It came out great. Wish I had some parsley for the pic.


----------



## ian

DamageInc said:


> Thanks, it's veal shank from one of my neighbors' organic grass fed calves.



veal shank = calf of a calf = grandcalf? hmm.

Edit: not sure this was worthy of my 2000th post...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Okay. I ate pasta for dinner. But yesterday I marinated a piece of pork shoulder to make CHAR SUI. it worked. I didn’t believe it, but I was told to add fermented bean curd to the marinate. My wife is working. I’m bored to tears. Decided to bake it. It’s raining so couldn’t use my bbq grill.

it tastes legit! Like a Chinese bbq joint without the red-dye # 32.

i need to write down the recipe STAT!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ian said:


> veal shank = calf of a calf = grandcalf? hmm.
> 
> Edit: not sure this was worthy of my 2000th post...


Indeed. It was. That dish looked amazing.


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> Okay. I ate pasta for dinner. But yesterday I marinated a piece of pork shoulder to make CHAR SUI. it worked. I didn’t believe it, but I was told to add fermented bean curd to the marinate. My wife is working. I’m bored to tears. Decided to bake it. It’s raining so couldn’t use my bbq grill.
> 
> it tastes legit! Like a Chinese bbq joint without the red-dye # 32.
> 
> i need to write down the recipe STAT!
> 
> View attachment 80868



Yeah, traditional cha siu has Nam Yu in it, which is a red fermented bean curd


----------



## Colin

I just made a batch of Nutella brownies. I posted the recipe under the recipe section if you want to go and check it out.
Desserts - Nutella Brownies


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> i need to write down the recipe STAT!


Please do! That pork looks really, really nice!


----------



## valgard

Horrible light in my dining room but this is one of my favorite recipes, Sichuan boiled fish.


----------



## Kgp

valgard said:


> Horrible light in my dining room but this is one of my favorite recipes, Sichuan boiled fish.
> View attachment 80880


You going to eat ALL of those peppers??


----------



## Xenif

Kgp said:


> You going to eat ALL of those peppers??


You only eat the fish in that dish


----------



## Xenif

This is as close to scratch as I can make a pasta. 





Ground the meat, made the sauce, made the pasta from scratch, powered by the child that I (help) made, I even grew the parsley.


----------



## birdsfan

It's not kale salad, but its nearly as beige






Sort of an Apple Upside Down Cake


----------



## birdsfan

Cranberry Walnut Scones. First time I ever made them.


----------



## Lars

I baked some buns and made pickles today.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I baked some buns and made pickles today.


Try to not drop the pickles


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Try to not drop the pickles


How can you live with your cold hearted self? For gods sake, we are still mourning the fallen pickle of @DamageInc!


----------



## M1k3

Lars said:


> How can you live with your cold hearted self? For gods sake, we are still mourning the fallen pickle of @DamageInc!


----------



## PalmRoyale

My take on chilli. Probably not even close to how it's made traditionally lol.


----------



## M1k3

PalmRoyale said:


> My take on chilli. Probably not even close to how it's made traditionally lol.
> View attachment 80915


Reminds me of my Mom's minus the corn she would put in. I'd eat it.


----------



## erickso1

boomchakabowwow said:


> Okay. I ate pasta for dinner. But yesterday I marinated a piece of pork shoulder to make CHAR SUI. it worked. I didn’t believe it, but I was told to add fermented bean curd to the marinate. My wife is working. I’m bored to tears. Decided to bake it. It’s raining so couldn’t use my bbq grill.
> 
> it tastes legit! Like a Chinese bbq joint without the red-dye # 32.
> 
> i need to write down the recipe STAT!
> 
> View attachment 80868


My Bat senses heard Char Siu. One of my favorites, if not favorite. Would love to hear your process and if its evolved from the last time we had a Char Siu thread.


----------



## valgard

Kgp said:


> You going to eat ALL of those peppers??


We only eat some of the peppers and peppercorns, most are there to infuse the flavors into the oil (lots of oil).


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> You only eat the fish in that dish


And the veggies and broth . 
We also eat some of the peppers and peppercorns but definitely a minority . The four big peppers I put on top are delicious and not very hot at all, my wife ate them all .


----------



## panda

PalmRoyale said:


> My take on chilli. Probably not even close to how it's made traditionally lol.
> View attachment 80915


Chili is always good, regardless of recipe


----------



## Boondocker

Gonna pig out on some copper river salmon tonight I think. Hopefully I can find some morels to go with it!


----------



## Brian Weekley

Now we’re talking. You’re going to need a tuna sword to fillet that baby.


----------



## mise_en_place

Mì xào bò with ramps!


----------



## LuvDog

valgard said:


> Horrible light in my dining room but this is one of my favorite recipes, Sichuan boiled fish.



what kind of fish did you use?


----------



## esoo

Harissa wings and Garlic Parmesan wings


----------



## LuvDog

Gimbap


----------



## panda

LuvDog said:


> Gimbap
> 
> View attachment 80952


what's the brown stuff? and where is the krab?


----------



## LuvDog

It’s beef. we never did krab... always beef


----------



## panda

i want some bulgogi kimbap now


----------



## boomchakabowwow

LuvDog said:


> Gimbap
> 
> View attachment 80952


My favorite lunch. I can eat in the go!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I went with a Chinese celebration dish. LionHead meatballs. 
had to use up CSA cabbage.


----------



## The Edge

New York Steak seared in a cast iron pan, served over cauliflower puree. Peas blanched and served with a simple vinagrette, and a red wine pan sauce over the steak.


----------



## Boondocker

Brian Weekley said:


> Now we’re talking. You’re going to need a tuna sword to fillet that baby.



My 330 masamoto yanagi or 300 masamoto suji and my deba should be up to the task.


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard

And dessert


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> veal shank = calf of a calf = grandcalf? hmm.
> 
> Edit: not sure this was worthy of my 2000th post...


Yes it was silly you!


----------



## Rotem Shoshani

It's healthy Tuesday.
Grilled bok choy


----------



## esoo

Team beige - chicken mushroom risotto. 

Made with carnaroli rice which I definitely prefered over arborio.


----------



## dang

Nedfeister said:


> Ooo, that looks good!


It does, doesn't it?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

those are perfect carrot dices above. wow.


----------



## valgard

Fresh local eggs this morning


----------



## valgard

I actually are this with a fried egg on top but didn't take any pictures


----------



## Michi

Chinese chicken noodle soup. Made with homemade chicken stock, pearl barley, wood ear mushrooms, Rehmannia root, dried fish maw, honey dates, sarsaparilla root, onion, ginger, garlic, soy sauce, Chinese cooking wine, and scallions and pickled chilli from the garden. Ah, almost forgot: there is plenty of chicken and noodles in there as well


----------



## Lars

Salmon fish cakes with spuds, parsley sauce and minty peas.


----------



## Runner_up

@Lars Looks super tasty


----------



## Nedfeister

Flat Iron steak


----------



## mayong

Michi said:


> Chinese chicken noodle soup. Made with homemade chicken stock, pearl barley, wood ear mushrooms, Rehmannia root, dried fish maw, honey dates, sarsaparilla root, onion, ginger, garlic, soy sauce, Chinese cooking wine, and scallions and pickled chilli from the garden. Ah, almost forgot: there is plenty of chicken and noodles in there as well



That looks and sounds fantastic. Could you share the full recipe?


----------



## DamageInc

Osso buco pasta.


----------



## Michi

mayong said:


> That looks and sounds fantastic. Could you share the full recipe?


Recipe is there:




__





Main plate - Chinese aromatic chicken noodle soup


This soup has interesting aromatic notes and makes for a nice change from Western-style chicken soup. The ingredients are mostly dried, available at Asian or Indian supermarkets. Precise quantities are not necessary. Mix and match as you see fit. You can add other ingredients, such as bok...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## madelinez

Nothing fancy, just my latest attempts at new cuisines

Taiwanese Braised Pork Belly






Chinese Beef Noodle Stew



.


----------



## ian

Is there anything better than chicken skewers and beer?


----------



## mayong

Starting to feel like summer, at least here in NY. Have a good holiday weekend to those of you stateside!


----------



## dang

Michi said:


> Chinese chicken noodle soup. Made with homemade chicken stock, pearl barley, wood ear mushrooms, Rehmannia root, dried fish maw, honey dates, sarsaparilla root, onion, ginger, garlic, soy sauce, Chinese cooking wine, and scallions and pickled chilli from the garden. Ah, almost forgot: there is plenty of chicken and noodles in there as well
> View attachment 81268


Definitely not mom's chicken soup, but it looks delicious.


----------



## Lars

panda said:


> Lars, try shaving it as thin as possible on a mandoline and quick pickle it with white wine vinegar, salt, sugar, lemon zest, dill, chives, shallots and ground celery seeds


Yes, chef.




Baked cod on garlic mashed potatoes with pickled fennel ala @panda.


----------



## valgard

Home made cheesecake and strawberry jam


----------



## Caleb Cox

Shrimp tacos


----------



## panda

Brisket stew.


Lars said:


> Yes, chef.
> View attachment 81396
> 
> Baked cod on garlic mashed potatoes with pickled fennel ala @panda.
> View attachment 81397


How did you like it?


----------



## Lars

panda said:


> Brisket stew.
> 
> How did you like it?


It was great, made the dish much more vibrant and fresh.


----------



## DaM0w

Chili dogs!


----------



## PalmRoyale

Haven't had a Belgian fries in a long time so I made some last night for me and the boss lady. Did the final fry in Ossewit (rendered beef fat) as always. Also baked some flounder fillet and made a nice salad to go with it.


----------



## Michi

PalmRoyale said:


> Haven't had a Belgian fries in a long time so I made some last night for me and the boss lady. Did the final fry in Ossewit (rendered beef fat) as always.


Mmmm… Health food!


----------



## PalmRoyale

Michi said:


> Mmmm… Health food!



You have to indulge once in a while


----------



## Michi

PalmRoyale said:


> You have to indulge once in a while


Too bloody true! I'm a sucker for Belgian mussels with fries…


----------



## Lars

Lunch.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Lunch.


Yes!!!


----------



## Michi

Supper.

Smoked salmon, Yorkshire pudding with fresh horseradish cream, and a rocket and tomato salad with aged white wine vinegar and extra virgin olive oil. Finished with fresh cracked pepper and truffle salt.


----------



## Xenif

What do you eat when you get a new gyuto? Gyūdon ofcourse


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Is there anything better than chicken skewers and beer?
> 
> View attachment 81369


Answer: only your choice of steak knives.


----------



## ian

First time making fresh soy milk and Chinese donuts. I was in heaven. My family was like “where’s my eggs and coffee??”


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> First time making fresh soy milk and Chinese donuts. I was in heaven. My family was like “where’s my eggs and coffee??”
> 
> View attachment 81482



Thats is legit wow, I need to step up my chinese breakfast


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> Thats is legit wow, I need to step up my chinese breakfast



If you step up your game, we’ll all be crushed under your heel.


----------



## panda

PalmRoyale said:


> Haven't had a Belgian fries in a long time so I made some last night for me and the boss lady. Did the final fry in Ossewit (rendered beef fat) as always. Also baked some flounder fillet and made a nice salad to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 81472


What makes it Belgian? I like to poach in beef fat at lower temp and then finish in oil at higher temp. dressed with malt vinegar and popcorn salt


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dry kabsje with my own take on den fåfänge hamnarbetarens surt förvärvade allmänna tjänstepension.


----------



## lowercasebill

Carl Kotte said:


> Dry kabsje with my own take on den fåfänge hamnarbetarens surt förvärvade allmänna tjänstepension.


Dont know what all that means but it looks good


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Dont know what all that means but it looks good


Who does?  Thank you!


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Dont know what all that means but it looks good


Beige, I think


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Beige, I think


Not too far off the mark!  

Wait, did I make it beige again?


----------



## PalmRoyale

panda said:


> What makes it Belgian? I like to poach in beef fat at lower temp and then finish in oil at higher temp. dressed with malt vinegar and popcorn salt



My brother and sister in law lived in Brussels and a good friend of them worked for Maison Antoine, the best fries place in town, and he taught me how to make them. The potato is the most important of course and for real Belgian fries only Bintjes are good enough but if you can't get them a firm starchy potato will do. The first fry is only meant to cook the fries and let them evaporate moisture. You cook them for 5 minutes at 150C and let them cool down for at least 30 minutes. The bigger the difference in temperature between the fries and the fat for the final fry, the better (don't put them in the fridge though). The final fry is done at 180C until they're golden brown and start to float. That's it really. Add a bit of salt and enjoy.


----------



## Lars

This kale salad has slow cooked pork sparerib, potatoes fried in fat rendered from my favorite french free range chickens, sautéed courgette with tomato and a bit of arugula topped with greek aged feta..


----------



## dafox

PalmRoyale said:


> Haven't had a Belgian fries in a long time so I made some last night for me and the boss lady. Did the final fry in Ossewit (rendered beef fat) as always. Also baked some flounder fillet and made a nice salad to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 81472


Looks delicious!
Is that mayo?
I like mayo and ketchup mixed together.


----------



## PalmRoyale

Yep, that's mayo. Real Belgian mayo. It's much nicer with fries.


----------



## PalmRoyale

My girlfriend has been bugging me all day to make paprika flavoured potato chips. I finally caved lol.


----------



## LuvDog

Pretzel bites and beer cheese


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> This kale salad has slow cooked pork sparerib, potatoes fried in fat rendered from my favorite french free range chickens, sautéed courgette with tomato and a bit of arugula topped with greek aged feta..
> View attachment 81486


Where do you shop? My local WalMart and Aldi's don't carry all of this!


----------



## Boondocker

7 day aged NZ hiramasa
Belly / umami salt / smoked shoyu
Loin / salt / lemon


----------



## Caleb Cox

Now there's surf and turf


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> Now there's surf and turf


Where’s the surf?


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> Where’s the surf?


Boondockers post


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Boondockers post


Ah! My apologies, I’m slow today…


----------



## lowercasebill

Not sure about you but isolation and alcohol have dulled my senses


----------



## Caleb Cox

The steak and cognac French 75's have definitely dulled mine!


----------



## Michi

More Yorkshire pudding:


----------



## madelinez

ian said:


> First time making fresh soy milk and Chinese donuts. I was in heaven. My family was like “where’s my eggs and coffee??”



Any chance you can post the recipe? I've wanted to try both for a while.


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> Where do you shop? My local WalMart and Aldi's don't carry all of this!


Except for the courgette that I grew myself, it's all from local shops around here..


----------



## lars78

frutti di mare


----------



## Michi

lars78 said:


> frutti di mare


Yes, please! Looks really great!


----------



## Lars

I made a thai inspired rice noodle salad for lunch today.


----------



## Michi

Something quite traditional for a change, topside roast:


----------



## lars78

min cheesecake & rhubarb compote


----------



## ian

madelinez said:


> Any chance you can post the recipe? I've wanted to try both for a while.



Sure, although I’ve only made them once, so any recipe you can find with a google search may be just as good. I used this recipe for soy milk, and something sort of similar to this for the donuts. The donut recipe I used was actually from Vietnamese Home Cooking, by Charles Phan, and differs for instance in that it has more baking soda and requires an overnight rest instead of 2 hrs.


----------



## Michi

lars78 said:


> min cheesecake & rhubarb compote


Minimalist and stylish. I love the colour combination with the blue bowl and the espresso. Looks great!


----------



## erickso1

It was my wifes bday. She requested pork schnitzel and her favorite lemon cheesecake. I've never made either. Both tasted great


----------



## dang

Michi said:


> Mmmm… Health food!


Terrible, sure, and mostly I stay away, but once in a while . . . if loving some really good fries is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## dang

Boondocker said:


> 7 day aged NZ hiramasa
> Belly / umami salt / smoked shoyu
> Loin / salt / lemon
> 
> View attachment 81581
> View attachment 81579
> View attachment 81580


Simple. And lovely.


----------



## Lars

Fresh tagliatelle with shredded duck confit, garlic and lemon.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Not dry kabsje


----------



## PalmRoyale

An fast and easy one pan dish. Baked potatoes, chicken, one diced onion, one diced red bell pepper, green peas. I season it with salt, a pinch of cayenne pepper for some spunk, smoked paprika powder, garlic and marjoram.


----------



## Juztian

Getting better at baking sourdough bread


----------



## PalmRoyale

That looks so crunchy


----------



## valdim

Risotto with porcini (Boletus edulis), vegetables and yellow cheese.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Leftover steak for breakfast with toast and French style scrambled eggs.


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Fresh tagliatelle with shredded duck confit, garlic and lemon.
> View attachment 81634


put some gremolata mixed with toasted panko on there, it will take it to whole new level.


----------



## podzap

Saturday: A couple of really large, dry-aged T-bones on the weber charcoal grill.







Sunday: 15 x 250g (8.8oz) cheeseburgers on the weber charcoal grill.


----------



## Michi

The evenings are getting quite cold here, and this is winter comfort food: roasted chestnuts.


----------



## kidsos

Really happy with my sourdough breads as of a few bakes, so I celebrated with some French inspired food


----------



## Kitchenchem

kidsos said:


> Really happy with my sourdough breads as of a few bakes, so I celebrated with some French inspired food
> View attachment 81750
> View attachment 81751
> View attachment 81752


Nice ear!


----------



## rgriffeath

Memorial Day 2020
Baby back Ribs, Baked Potatoes, Green Beans, Corn, & Roasted Beets


----------



## Boondocker

Dry aged King salmon.

Can stand to go longer on the other side.


----------



## panda

rgriffeath said:


> Memorial Day 2020
> Baby back Ribs, Baked Potatoes, Green Beans, Corn, & Roasted Beets


hell yes


----------



## Caleb Cox

Duck breast and a rice ball


----------



## orangehero

Getting my kebab grilling game dialed in a little more this weekend.


----------



## M1k3

Time for second dinner


----------



## Michi

kidsos said:


> Really happy with my sourdough breads as of a few bakes, so I celebrated with some French inspired food


Love the steak tartare! I haven't had any in ages; you've inspired me now, thanks!


----------



## podzap

orangehero said:


> Getting my kebab grilling game dialed in a little more this weekend.



Nice. Where did you get the false bottom for the GN container?


----------



## Lars

Roast chicken, vegetables, pea puree.


----------



## esoo

Team...yellow?

Leftovers for lunch, made into a hash


----------



## orangehero

podzap said:


> Nice. Where did you get the false bottom for the GN container?







__





Winco SPFB-1 False Bottom for Steam Table | TigerChef


Shop for the Winco false bottom made from rust-resistant stainless steel and designed to fit a full size steam table, at DISCOUNT prices with quick shipping.




www.tigerchef.com


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Michi

What’s the yellow sauce/mash with the prawns?


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> What’s the yellow sauce/mash with the prawns?



I assume this is "shrimp 'n (corn) grits".

Favorite of mine. Usually dress it with a tomato reduction, chile oil and some herbs (tarragon in particular).

Keep them coming, Bill. Yum.


----------



## lowercasebill

Shrimp and cheesy grits


----------



## Kgp

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 81837


Some of the best shrimp and grits I ever had was at the Greenbrier in West Virginia. Came with fried green tomatoes! Now you got me drooling.....


----------



## LuvDog

Kalbi (Boneless) cooking on the BGE


----------



## ExistentialHero

Got the itch to grill tonight, so I grilled romaine and hothouse cucumber for a salad with tomatoes and a creamy dressing. That and some sausages made a nice dinner on the deck:


----------



## DamageInc

Smoked sausage in tomato sauce on polenta topped with chopped vinegar peppers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I’m too tired to write now, I’m just going to leave these here.


----------



## Lars

My risotto is made with dried chanterelle mushrooms, courgette and peas.


----------



## Lars

..double post..


----------



## Kitchenchem

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m too tired to write now, I’m just going to leave these here.


Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Kitchenchem said:


> Hope your feeling better.


Thank you!


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## lars78

sauer double Baguette


----------



## Caleb Cox

Breakfast tacos with duck confit, scallion scrambled eggs, and roasted red peppers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 81934
> 
> Breakfast tacos with duck confit, scallion scrambled eggs, and roasted red peppers.


It’s almost beige.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Carl Kotte said:


> It’s almost beige.


I'm sure once I chewed it was!


----------



## valdim

OK....Here we go with butter fried asparagus with garlic slices, prosciutto, french cheese, wonderful Bulgarian wine.

And


----------



## valdim

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m too tired to write now, I’m just going to leave these here.


What does "KYCK" mean, Carl? Some kind of boillion?


----------



## valdim

orangehero said:


> Getting my kebab grilling game dialed in a little more this weekend.


Hey! I know the wolf from your avatar! It is from НУ ПОГОДИИИИИ! Ха ха....


----------



## esoo

Cilantro chicken and roast peppers on Caeser


----------



## Xenif

Boondocker said:


> Dry aged King salmon.
> 
> Can stand to go longer on the other side.
> View attachment 81763
> View attachment 81764



Awesome! King salmon! How long do u dry age it?


----------



## The Edge

Mughlai Chicken with Almonds and Raisins.


----------



## Carl Kotte

valdim said:


> What does "KYCK" mean, Carl? Some kind of boillion?


Haha, you have good eyes valdim! Yes, I made chicken stock.  ’Kyck’ is just my preferred abbreviation of ’kyckling’ which is Swedish for ’chicken’.


----------



## M1k3

Tha


Carl Kotte said:


> Haha, you have good eyes valdim! Yes, I made chicken stock.  ’Kyck’ is just my preferred abbreviation of ’kyckling’ which is Swedish for ’chicken’.


That's Chix in English!


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Tha
> 
> That's Chix in English!


Yeah classic abbreviations in Sweden are:
F-bulle (Fish bouillon)
K-bulle (Veal)
H-bulle (Chicken)
O-bulle (Ox)

But no one (looking at my wife) understands that in my home.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Michi

The Edge said:


> Mughlai Chicken with Almonds and Raisins.


Pandering to the emperor, are we?


----------



## valdim

Michi said:


> Pandering to the emperor, are we?


Now I am wondering what is the brownish tubular thing...


----------



## Michi

valdim said:


> Now I am wondering what is the brownish tubular thing...


Cinnamon?


----------



## panda

valdim said:


> Now I am wondering what is the brownish tubular thing...


that's what she said


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> that's what she said


Mr Panda, I think valdim is a man too, not a woman.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Mr Panda, I think valdim is a man too, not a woman.


----------



## valdim

Carl, I think this "that's what she said!" is a kind of joke...I don't get it, but I dont mind if ppl enjoy using it  
But yes, untill today and now, I am a male (and I love it).


----------



## valdim

valgard said:


> View attachment 81991


Man....your photos made my mouth produce saliva....Yeah, it is lunch time at the moment, but I loved the thick viscosity of your soup (I wish it is soup) and combination between fatty sausage/meat chops v.s. potato chops.
We have a similar soup here and we add allspice( pimenta dioca) and ...hmmmm....bay leaf.

P.S. Oh...I forgot the beer! LOVELY!


----------



## panda

valdim said:


> but I loved the thick viscosity of your soup (I wish it is soup)


that's what she said    
☠☠☠


----------



## valdim

panda said:


> that's what she said
> ☠☠☠


Yeeeah...I know what she said...


----------



## The Edge

Michi said:


> Pandering to the emperor, are we?



Always 



valdim said:


> Now I am wondering what is the brownish tubular thing...



Michi guessed correctly, it is a cinnamon. I joked around that getting the stick meant I had to do dishes, and yes, I'm the one that plated


----------



## mayong

Quick veggie stir fry -- a perfectly reasonable excuse to cut stuff.


----------



## Lars

I made faux Chinese food for dinner today.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice. What is the light green thing at the top of the photo?


----------



## Lars

Broccoli.


----------



## valgard

valdim said:


> Man....your photos made my mouth produce saliva....Yeah, it is lunch time at the moment, but I loved the thick viscosity of your soup (I wish it is soup) and combination between fatty sausage/meat chops v.s. potato chops.
> We have a similar soup here and we add allspice( pimenta dioca) and ...hmmmm....bay leaf.
> 
> P.S. Oh...I forgot the beer! LOVELY!


Thx, you can call it soup or stew I suppose, I'not too sure. It's red kidney beans, besides the spices, onion and garlic it has a smoked pork hock, a couple chorizos, potato, butternut squash, and carrot. It's a very hearty and tasty meal.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Duck breast with orange sauce and very crispy potatoes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Oven baked fried chicken. That’s right, using my charcoal grill. Smoky, crispy, yummy.

burned my right hand fingeprints off in the process, so OUCH!


----------



## JPx801

Pan seared steak and shrimp scampi for dinner.
PS if your steak doesn’t look like this we can’t be friends


----------



## Lars

Pan fried garfish and boiled new potatoes with a salad of oxheart cabbage, freshly podded peas, dill and shallot with an acidified cream dressing.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Beige food:


----------



## lowercasebill

Cucumber salad and ? Breaded pan fried fish ??


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> Cucumber salad and ? Breaded pan fried fish ??


Oh yeah, sorry, still tired. Schnitzel, acidic cucumber and fennel salad and nice taters.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh yeah, sorry, still tired. Schnitzel, acidic cucumber and fennel salad and nice taters.



Carl.. thread hyjack upcoming!! sorry. so how are things over there in SWEDEN with regards to our new favorite virus? you all created quite the discussion in the news, huh? what's the general attitude over there? 

be well, friend.


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> Carl.. thread hyjack upcoming!! sorry. so how are things over there in SWEDEN with regards to our new favorite virus? you all created quite the discussion in the news, huh? what's the general attitude over there?
> 
> be well, friend.


Thanks! It’s hard to say. One thing that can be said with some sort of certitude is that whatever other positive and negative effect there are of the Swedish model, there seems to be a consensus (both among the public and the politicians) that the spreading of the virus among the elderly is a disaster. The virus spread very fast in residential homes resulting in many fatalities. That’s very sad, and it should have been handled differently. It’s hard to say what goes on in the hospitals - but they seem to be under a lot of stress. Too many patients, not enough med supplies and medics.
It’s harder to say anything about the public opinion regarding our very lacks restrictions. As is well known, we’ve had no lockdown. The government has appealed to everyone’s own sense of responsibility to follow the guidelines. It’s hard to teln whether this has been very succesful. I live in a heavily populated area that attract people from all over town. And the streets have been crowded. We had a few weeks during which I got the feeling that I was living in a ghost town: I thought the self-imposed quarantine was going to be the majority solution. But that didn’t last long. I’ve had fever now for 18 days in a row. It’s not unreasonable to think that I have the virus. We’ll see.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks! It’s hard to say. One thing that can be said with some sort of certitude is that whatever other positive and negative effect there are of the Swedish model, there seems to be a consensus (both among the public and the politicians) that the spreading of the virus among the elderly is a disaster. The virus spread very fast in residential homes resulting in many fatalities. That’s very sad, and it should have been handled differently. It’s hard to say what goes on on the hospitals - but they seem to be under a lot of stress. Too many patients, not enough med supplies and medics.
> It’s harder to say anything about the public opinion regarding our very lacks restrictions. As is well known, we’ve had no lockdown. The government has appealed to everyone’s own responsibility to follow the guidelines that’s been decided on. It’s hard to see whether this has been very succesful. I live in a heavily populated area that attract people from all over town. And the streets have been crowded. We had a few weeks during which I got the feeling of a ghost town: I thought the self-imposed quarantine was going to be the majority solution. But that didn’t last long. I’ve had fever now for 18 days in a row. It’s not unreasonable to think that I have the virus. We’ll see.


Whatever you have caught, I hope you get better soon! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Whatever you have caught, I hope you get better soon! Take care of yourself.


Thanks!


----------



## Lars

All the best, Carl. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Have a fondant potato! They're cooked in duck fat and duck stock, and MOSTLY BEIGE!


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> Have a fondant potato!


That's a wonderfully old-fashioned (and very nice) way to present potato!


----------



## DaM0w

Breakfast burritos, great to be back on the job!


----------



## Kgp

DaM0w said:


> Breakfast burritos, great to be back on the job!


You must have a different McDonald's in Philadelphia than we have in Ohio. The breakfast burritos I get don't look nearly that good! What all is in them?


----------



## DaM0w

Kgp said:


> You must have a different McDonald's in Philadelphia than we have in Ohio. The breakfast burritos I get don't look nearly that good! What all is in them?



chipotle braised pork, black bean purée, soft scrAmbled eggs, and Monterey Jack chz, part of the to go brunch menu for the weekend


----------



## Carl Kotte

Meat, spinach, butter (and not pictured: tomato sallad and fried potato peels)


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with blue mussels and chili.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Carl Kotte said:


> Thanks! It’s hard to say. One thing that can be said with some sort of certitude is that whatever other positive and negative effect there are of the Swedish model, there seems to be a consensus (both among the public and the politicians) that the spreading of the virus among the elderly is a disaster. The virus spread very fast in residential homes resulting in many fatalities. That’s very sad, and it should have been handled differently. It’s hard to say what goes on in the hospitals - but they seem to be under a lot of stress. Too many patients, not enough med supplies and medics.
> It’s harder to say anything about the public opinion regarding our very lacks restrictions. As is well known, we’ve had no lockdown. The government has appealed to everyone’s own sense of responsibility to follow the guidelines. It’s hard to teln whether this has been very succesful. I live in a heavily populated area that attract people from all over town. And the streets have been crowded. We had a few weeks during which I got the feeling that I was living in a ghost town: I thought the self-imposed quarantine was going to be the majority solution. But that didn’t last long. I’ve had fever now for 18 days in a row. It’s not unreasonable to think that I have the virus. We’ll see.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DamageInc

I made Christmas dinner. Duck breast, roast potatoes, red cabbage and kale salad.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> I made Christmas dinner. Duck breast, roast potatoes, red cabbage and kale salad.


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Michi

More bread:


----------



## madelinez

Following on with everyone's favorite beige theme....

White sauce salmon pasta and some hummus from Michi's recipe.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## alterwisser

First stab at this. Wanted to add fried egg.... didn’t have any. No mold either so the shaping is a little off


----------



## lowercasebill

alterwisser said:


> First stab at this. Wanted to add fried egg.... didn’t have any. No mold either so the shaping is a little off


Nice i want to make tamagoyaki and make it look like spam and nigiri sushi or maki sushi


----------



## Lars

madelinez said:


> hummus from Michi's recipe.


Shout out to @Michi's hummus. Really nice recipe.

For dinner I made frikadeller, stewed oxheart cabbage and pickled beets.


----------



## panda

alterwisser said:


> First stab at this. Wanted to add fried egg.... didn’t have any. No mold either so the shaping is a little off


this would be on point with some wasabi kewpie


----------



## dang

My son's favorite dessert, by far, is a fruit tart. So I taught him how to make one. Plenty of instruction, but the mint is his own innovation, and he did about 90% of this by himself, including laying and glazing the fruit (which we had to stretch a bit).


----------



## Stx00lax

Porchetta, flageot beans, garlic scapes and rapini. With some crusty rosemary bread that roasted in the porchetta drippings.


----------



## krx927

Deboned chicken legs stuffed with mushroom duxelle and some cheese. Some veggies, baked mushrooms and mash.


----------



## erickso1

Made pizza last night. Canadian bacon, pineapple for the kids, Sausge (homemade) and fresh basil for the adults.


----------



## Lars

I cooked this cod loin sous vide, but to be honest, I like it better done in the oven..

Sous vide cod loin on garlic mashed potatoes with quick pickled fennel ala @panda.


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> I cooked this cod loin sous vide, but to be honest, I like it better done in the oven..
> 
> Sous vide cod loin on garlic mashed potatoes with quick pickled fennel ala @panda.
> View attachment 82390
> 
> View attachment 82391


add some cherry tomatoes so it's not all beige hehe


----------



## Carl Kotte

panda said:


> add some cherry tomatoes so it's not all beige hehe


That’s what she said! (@Lars you know better than that! Keep it beige!).


----------



## Carl Kotte

Turbot on a really hot day.


----------



## Lars

panda said:


> add some cherry tomatoes so it's not all beige hehe


Working on it, chef.


----------



## Slk707

The food from the past week that I got around to taking a picture of I haven't been working so I've been cooking breakfast lunch and dinner for my family


----------



## dafox

Pork carnitas street tacos






Used this recipe


----------



## Stx00lax

Hamburger Helper and Barolo. Some of you weren't raised by a single working mother and it shows


----------



## panda

this one was my fav


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> this one was my fav


Hmm, would of thought this one for some reason. I mean, seems inspired by a region closer to a Panda's natural habitat. But what do I know?


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Hmm, would of thought this one for some reason. I mean, seems inspired by a region closer to a Panda's natural habitat. But what do I know?View attachment 82481


despite what my parents tell me, i was obviously adopted


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> despite what my parents tell me, i was obviously adopted


Sardinian Deer?


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Sardinian Deer?


sicilian boar


----------



## Stx00lax

Lasagna Hamburger Helper vaguely resembles malfadine ragu


----------



## Lars

Will observe radio silence for now.

#theshowmustbepaused


----------



## lowercasebill

Maybe i should have posted this in the how are you coping thread.


----------



## Runner_up

panda said:


> this one was my fav




I still have nightmares about the cheesy tuna helper one.


----------



## Caleb Cox

No matter the variety, best paired with some form of Pillsbury bread from a can, something else cheap and easy to fill the little monsters up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

the aftertaste in every single box of hamburger helper will never leave my taste memory. i cannot handle it, not as an adult.


----------



## M1k3

Runner_up said:


> I still have nightmares about the cheesy tuna helper one.


My dad made the Broccoli one pretty regularly... I refuse to eat it now, 35+ years later...


----------



## Caleb Cox

U-15 shrimp, cajun spiced, grilled, and glazed with homemade pomegranate bbq sauce.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Needed to test the @Tim Rowland petty I have on passaround, so I used it to prep some potatoes fondant. Not bad:






Overall dinner was extremely beige, with lentils and sausage to round it out:


----------



## Xenif

Aebleskiver with chocolate filling and homemade strawberry jam


----------



## Xenif

Some green and beige stuff
Green onion pancakes and Spinach cream pasta


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Aebleskiver with chocolate filling and homemade strawberry jam
> View attachment 82645
> 
> View attachment 82646



Love me some Aebleskivers. Yours look great.


----------



## mayong

Leftover dough + laziness = garlic knots!


----------



## valgard




----------



## esoo

Ribs and potato salad


----------



## LuvDog

I don’t know why they call this hamburger helper... it does just fine on its own


----------



## valgard

Korean fried chicken and beer


----------



## The Edge

Woke up early this morning to smoke a pork shoulder. The rub is brown sugar, fish sauce, kosher salt, coriander, cumin, clove, guajillo, kashmiri chili, garlic powder, onion powder, and celery seed.

First picture is the shoulder 7 hours into smoking. Temps started around 280, dropped to 180, jumped to 260, and settled around 235 on lump charcoal.






Next is after an 11 hour cook, and 3 hour rest.






Here's some freshly pulled pork!






I always add a little sauce after pulling, so the meat doesn't get dry. The sauce is a mixture of the rub with pork juices, a roasted salsa, and vinegar reduced to bbq sauce consistency.






All this for some street tacos topped with a roasted corn guacamole and sheep's feta.


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> Korean fried chicken and beer
> View attachment 82778


you can definitely tell the scallion were cut with something sharp, hehe.


----------



## Kgp

valgard said:


> Korean fried chicken and beer
> View attachment 82778


What's difference between regular fried and Korean fried? Looks great!


----------



## panda

Kgp said:


> What's difference between regular fried and Korean fried? Looks great!


Its fried twice with a lighter coating, and the sauce.


----------



## tostadas

Made some banh mi for lunch


----------



## Kgp

Time for some grilled meatloaf!






Secret ingredients are cup of shredded cheese and drained can of tomatoes and green chilies.






Froze half for next time, other half on small Egg indirect at 350.






Fresh lettuce from the garden and potato salad the way my mother made it (little mustard and Miracle Whip).


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> you can definitely tell the scallion were cut with something sharp, hehe.


You got that right


----------



## valgard

Kgp said:


> What's difference between regular fried and Korean fried? Looks great!


What panda said. Also, that sauce is the bomb on a bunch of other things, and it's my favorite marinade/BBQ sauce for ribs with the addition of a little smoke.


----------



## Kgp

valgard said:


> What panda said. Also, that sauce is the bomb on a bunch of other things, and it's my favorite marinade/BBQ sauce for ribs with the addition of a little smoke.


recipe?


----------



## valgard

Kgp said:


> recipe?



Not exact but I make something something like:

4 parts of gochujang
2 parts of soy sauce
2 parts brown or palm sugar
1 part of toasted sesame oil
1 part of rice wine vinegar
Something like 1 part of grated ginger (I eyeball this more than the rest)
And a fair bit of finely chopped garlic, I normally add what looks like 2 parts but went crazy on the last one.

Just mix that stuff.

For the ribs I use this as marinade but add some drops of liquid smoke and a good bit of apple cider vinegar. Then collect the juices that drip fr the ribs, mix with the leftover marinade, and cook it until it thickens to desired consistency to use as BBQ sauce on top.


----------



## panda

Add ketchup to the recipe. And serve with plain pickled daikon cubes.


----------



## erickso1

valgard said:


> Not exact but I make something something like:
> 
> 4 parts of gochujang
> 2 parts of soy sauce
> 2 parts brown or palm sugar
> 1 part of toasted sesame oil
> 1 part of rice wine vinegar
> Something like 1 part of grated ginger (I eyeball this more than the rest)
> And a fair bit of finely chopped garlic, I normally add what looks like 2 parts but went crazy on the last one.
> 
> Just mix that stuff.
> 
> For the ribs I use this as marinade but add some drops of liquid smoke and a good bit of apple cider vinegar. Then collect the juices that drip fr the ribs, mix with the leftover marinade, and cook it until it thickens to desired consistency to use as BBQ sauce on top.
> 
> View attachment 82860


I was just talking about making some spare ribs this weekend. And this sounds amazing, except I don't have the Goch


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> Add ketchup to the recipe. And serve with plain pickled daikon cubes.


No ketchup here, but I love quick pickled daikon (had it with the chicken), never had it plain.


----------



## valgard

I don't have regular ketchup at home now but I'll try that soon


----------



## valgard

erickso1 said:


> I was just talking about making some spare ribs this weekend. And this sounds amazing, except I don't have the Goch


Man, gochujang is sooo good, definitely worth stocking up on it, I go through it fairly quickly.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Just received my Ikkanshi Tadatsuna Yanagiba 270mm. Got some great amberjack fresh from Riviera Seafood club in San Diego. First try at 








sushi/sashimi. I now have the greatest respect for sushi chefs.


----------



## Lars

Pasta with arugula and basil




Frittata with courgette, ricotta and herb salad




Sri Lankan Chicken Curry ala @Nedfeister


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tacos with chuck rubbed and baked at 70 degrees for 8 hours. Twas nice.


----------



## erickso1

Made pizza again. Pepp and mozzarella. Second was homemade sausage and half button, half crimini.


----------



## Kitchenchem

erickso1 said:


> Made pizza again. Pepp and mozzarella. Second was homemade sausage and half button, half crimini.


Nice cornicione


----------



## Xenif

Chirashi Sushi and a plate of sashimi, that otoro ... Melted as I try to cut it ...


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> Chirashi Sushi and a plate of sashimi, that otoro ... Melted as I try to cut it ...
> 
> View attachment 83055
> View attachment 83056
> View attachment 83057
> View attachment 83058
> View attachment 83061


Impressive skills! I’m going to continue to learn.


----------



## riba

Lazy dinner.
First time doing veal ribs. Came out nice but still prefer beef short ribs


----------



## Michi

It's winter.

Scorched almonds.

With a French cognac, of course.


----------



## lowercasebill

Would a scorched almond down under be the same as a candied almond here? Cooked in caramelized sugar?


----------



## ExistentialHero

Got a mushroom-growing kit as a gift, and the first crop of piopinnos just came in, so I dry-fried them and threw 'em on some leftover lentils for lunch:


----------



## Michi

Duplicate post, deleted.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Would a scorched almond down under be the same as a candied almond here? Cooked in caramelized sugar?


I would think so. I grew up with these in Munich during every winter.

Sugar, vanilla sugar, cinnamon, and some water. Boil the mixture until the sugar/water mixture bubbles. Add almonds. Keep cooking at fairly high heat until the water has evaporated and the sugar turns dry. Then turn down the heat to medium low and keep cooking until all the dry sugar has liquified again and starts to draw threads. Turn onto a baking pan lined with baking paper and separate with two forks. (Do _not_ use your fingers. The hot sugar is lethal!)

_Never_ stop stirring during the entire process. It takes about 25-30 minutes all up. A non-stick pan makes the job a lot easier.

For an extra-fancy version, add a tablespoon or two of maple sirup halfway through, plus a decent dash of cognac (seeing that, as you should be, you are drinking the cognac already…)


----------



## lowercasebill

I grew up with them as well.
Did you mother make candied citrus peel as well?


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> Chirashi Sushi and a plate of sashimi, that otoro ... Melted as I try to cut it ...
> 
> View attachment 83055
> View attachment 83056
> View attachment 83057
> View attachment 83058
> View attachment 83061


How long in the microwave?

I love the look of all this raw seafood, just can't get myself to eat it. Probably missing one of the great culinary experiences of my life, but I grew up in the midwest where fresh seafood consists of bluegills and catfish, breaded and deep fried!


----------



## Michi

No, no candied citrus in my family. I never liked it as a child—too bitter.


----------



## Michi

ExistentialHero said:


> Got a mushroom-growing kit as a gift, and the first crop of piopinnos just came in


I really like the look of those mushrooms!

Nearly thirty years ago, I bought one of those ready-to-go mushroom kits in a bag. It worked a treat. So much so that, after a week of desperately trying to eat everything that grew, we invited friends for dinner and asked them to, _please_, take some of the mushrooms 

I might give this another go though. There is nothing quite like mushrooms that were harvested less than five minutes ago…


----------



## alterwisser

The ladies in the house wanted Spanish soul food, so I made “Arroz al Horno” (sounds prettier than “Rice from the Oven” I guess!)


----------



## lowercasebill

What is better than a large BGE? A large BGE with bacon.


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy last night, just a Bottom Round London Broil, seasoned with just salt, skillet fried, cut as thin as I could muster. Cheap beef satisfaction—trying to be budget conscious during this covid time.


----------



## DitmasPork

alterwisser said:


> The ladies in the house wanted Spanish soul food, so I made “Arroz al Horno” (sounds prettier than “Rice from the Oven” I guess!)


I LOVE MORCILLA!


----------



## alterwisser

DitmasPork said:


> I LOVE MORCILLA!



ME TOO!

unfortunately I had to sub it with Blood pudding. Being in ireland and all .... but I miss some good Morcilla (or butifarra negra as it’s known in Catalonia).... my mom in law always buys all kind for me when I’m over in Spain


----------



## DitmasPork

alterwisser said:


> ME TOO!
> 
> unfortunately I had to sub it with Blood pudding. Being in ireland and all .... but I miss some good Morcilla (or butifarra negra as it’s known in Catalonia).... my mom in law always buys all kind for me when I’m over in Spain


you ever worked with blood? This from Ryan Farr’s Sausage Making book. I’ve not made this, but is on my project list.


----------



## alterwisser

DitmasPork said:


> you ever worked with blood? This from Ryan Farr’s Sausage Making book. I’ve not made this, but is on my project list.
> 
> View attachment 83113



never did, no! But I don’t know why people don’t like it lol....

i still dream of the smoked morcilla I had in Madrid. My then 2 year old loved it so much that he insisted on having breakfast in that place every single day ...


----------



## valgard

alterwisser said:


> The ladies in the house wanted Spanish soul food, so I made “Arroz al Horno” (sounds prettier than “Rice from the Oven” I guess!)


Damn, I want some good morcilla, can't find it here.


----------



## Xenif

"Daddy can you make some eggs for breakfast?", Sure How'd you like them this morning I replied. "Suprise me." He said


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> "Daddy can you make some eggs for breakfast?", Sure How'd you like them this morning I replied. "Suprise me." He said
> 
> View attachment 83128


Perfect food.


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> "Daddy can you make some eggs for breakfast?", Sure How'd you like them this morning I replied. "Suprise me." He said
> 
> View attachment 83128



Do you deliver? I know Toronto is big, but I'm just up in Markham....


----------



## valgard




----------



## esoo

Pulled pork sandwiches


----------



## erickso1

esoo said:


> Pulled pork sandwiches
> 
> View attachment 83160


Those homemade buns?


----------



## ian

Collard greens with onions, bacon, garlic, aleppo pepper, 5 hr chicken broth, sherry vinegar, sugar. Sauteed shrimp and corn grits with shrimp/tomato broth, chile oil, chive and tarragon.






Starring a Konosuke 240 and Wat 180 nakiri, on load with thanks from @ExistentialHero.


----------



## esoo

erickso1 said:


> Those homemade buns?



I wish but they are one of our local brands.


----------



## valgard

Pork shoulder and corn stew (guiso de cerdo con maíz) on rice.


----------



## M1k3

Roasted duck breast with Shallott, Pear, Port Wine Demiglace sauce on fried polenta cakes.



Could use some color...


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Roasted duck breast with Shallott, Pear, Port Wine Demiglace sauce.View attachment 83207
> 
> Could use some color...



Oh no you didn’t!


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Oh no you didn’t!


----------



## Michi

Smoked maple cured bacon.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Smoked maple cured bacon.
> View attachment 83216
> 
> View attachment 83217


I love how your bacon isn't 95% fat. Hard to find here. Nothing wrong with ours. Just like options. But that north of the border stuff, don't get me started


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I love how your bacon isn't 95% fat. Hard to find here. Nothing wrong with ours. Just like options. But that north of the border stuff, don't get me started


I got the meat from my favourite local butcher, who still does things the old-fashioned way. After I explained that I was making bacon, he said he'd find a good-looking piece for me and de-boned it for me while I was watching. Then we chatted for a bit and exchanged recipes.

I really like supporting local small businesses like that. And it's nice to cultivate a relationship with a shop.


----------



## riba

DitmasPork said:


> I LOVE MORCILLA!


Morcilla tought me a good lesson. I really dislike the local blood sausage, so I always refused having Morcilla. Once I was with a friendly business partner out for dinner in Madrid and he put in a lot of effort to make me try Morcilla...
I love the stuff


----------



## valgard

alterwisser said:


> ME TOO!
> 
> unfortunately I had to sub it with Blood pudding. Being in ireland and all .... but I miss some good Morcilla (or butifarra negra as it’s known in Catalonia).... my mom in law always buys all kind for me when I’m over in Spain



Bummer!


----------



## Michi

More winter food. Oxtail soup:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Quick refrigerator beet pickles.


----------



## dang

Yellowtail with herb and lemon butter -- very simple, but very good.


----------



## Danzo

Inspired by @Xenif chirashi


----------



## Xenif

Danzo said:


> Inspired by @Xenif chirashi
> View attachment 83277



That looks awesome! Now I have to make Danzo inspired ramen


----------



## Danzo

Xenif said:


> That looks awesome! Now I have to make Danzo inspired ramen


HMU for tips. I plan on making a more comprehensive series of posts on how to make ramen soon.


----------



## LuvDog

My wife grew a bunch of different basil and we had a bunch of Thai basil... so that meant chicken kaprow


----------



## ExistentialHero

Had some leftover makhani sauce in the freezer, so I made some butter chicken:





I deboned some chicken leg quarters and rolled the meat inside its skin with a bit of salt:





then cooked them sous-vide at 60C for two hours, then pan-fried them to crisp up the skins:





and finally sliced them up (with a heavily-modified Watanabe 180mm on loan from @ian, now showing a lovely chicken-juice patina on the core!) and served them over rice with the sauce and some fire-roasted diced canned tomatoes. Pretty tasty!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

krap. Butter chicken. Sushi bowls?! 

I posted a beet pickle! Haha. You all are on fire.


----------



## ExistentialHero

boomchakabowwow said:


> krap. Butter chicken. Sushi bowls?!
> 
> I posted a beet pickle! Haha. You all are on fire.



Happy to trade you some chicken for some pickles


----------



## esoo

Steak, roasted potatoes and maple syrup and brown sugar glazed carrots

Sorry, no picture just on the plate


----------



## Chips

ExistentialHero said:


> Had some leftover makhani sauce in the freezer, so I made some butter chicken:View attachment 83302
> 
> 
> I deboned some chicken leg quarters and rolled the meat inside its skin with a bit of salt:
> View attachment 83303
> 
> 
> then cooked them sous-vide at 60C for two hours, then pan-fried them to crisp up the skins:
> View attachment 83304
> 
> 
> and finally sliced them up (with a heavily-modified Watanabe 180mm on loan from @ian, now showing a lovely chicken-juice patina on the core!) and served them over rice with the sauce and some fire-roasted diced canned tomatoes. Pretty tasty!



This is a popular thing to do in competitive BBQ. You can really get "pretty" looking pieces of chicken, bite-through skin and more consistent shapes doing this. Being boneless helps somewhat too. Folks have packed these into cupcake pans and soaked in melted butter during the early part of the cook, in order to get consistent shapes and good moisture retention.


----------



## Michi

Crispy-skin salmon with a honey soy glaze, garlic brown rice, and quick-fried vegetables.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Low fat lentil soup.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Low fat lentil soup.


I thought it was kale…


----------



## ian

Breakfast naandles.






Made some chicken and naan last night, so here’s breakfast. Naan cut up into 4”xthin sticks, with slivers of chicken and habanero, green onion, garlic, cilantro, fried egg. Dressed with soy sauce, chile oil, vinegar and sugar.


----------



## Kgp

ian said:


> Breakfast naandles.
> 
> View attachment 83366
> 
> 
> Made some chicken and naan last night, so here’s breakfast. Naan cut up into 4”xthin sticks, with slivers of chicken and habanero, green onion, garlic, cilantro, fried egg. Dressed with soy sauce, chile oil, vinegar and sugar.


Beautiful picture! Could be the cover of Bon Appetit!


----------



## krx927

Risotto milanesse


----------



## Xenif

Sweet and Sour pork, traditional hong kong style haw flakes sweet and sour









Takoyaki !


----------



## lowercasebill

Takoyaki


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Sweet and Sour pork, traditional hong kong style haw flakes sweet and sour
> 
> View attachment 83371
> 
> 
> Takoyaki !




stop the bus!! that is that chinese "candy"? if so, i remember those! do you have a pic of the packaging?


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> I thought it was kale…


Come on. Kale is round. Handheld size.


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> stop the bus!! that is that chinese "candy"? if so, i remember those! do you have a pic of the packaging?






this stuff but yeah the stuff they give you to eat after the terrible tasting chinese medicine, and the secret ingredient to sweet and sour sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> View attachment 83399
> 
> this stuff but yeah the stuff they give you to eat after the terrible tasting chinese medicine, and the secret ingredient to sweet and sour sauce


Thanks!!! I’m gonna try it. I’ll google a recipe or two.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Egg, fried ham, and gruyere on toasted English muffins


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Come on. Kale is round. Handheld size.


So are bananas


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Braised oxtail with beet greens and white beans.


----------



## valgard




----------



## The Edge

Here's a couple meals from the last couple days. First up is a simple steak crusted with pepper and caraway seeds next to mac and cheese with asparagus baked with bread crumbs, chopped almonds, lemon, and butter.






Next is beef braised with fennel, mushrooms, lemon, olives, and white wine. Served over cheesy mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lars

Pad Kra Pao




Ragu Bolognese with fresh egg noodles


----------



## Carl Kotte

Meat, new potatoes and a bread sallad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Carl Kotte said:


> Meat, new potatoes and a bread sallad.


nice!

you feeling better these days? your fever gone?


----------



## Carl Kotte

boomchakabowwow said:


> nice!
> 
> you feeling better these days? your fever gone?


Sadly, no 

But Thanks for asking! You’re a kind man


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Pad Kra Pao
> View attachment 83417



wow. ring of fire!! i would put some toilet paper in the freezer for that cooling affect. 

it looks so delicious!!


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> wow. ring of fire!! i would put some toilet paper in the freezer for that cooling affect.


I prefer to take it like a man 


boomchakabowwow said:


> it looks so delicious!!


Thank you!


----------



## DamageInc

Meatballs in gravy with potatoes


----------



## Colin

Some pictures from my most recent orders.



Chocolate Covered Strawberries




Triple Chocolate Chip Cookies

Eventually, I will get around to posting my recipe for the cookies...


----------



## bahamaroot

Colin said:


> Some pictures from my most recent orders.View attachment 83486
> 
> Chocolate Covered Strawberries
> View attachment 83487
> 
> Triple Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 
> Eventually, I will get around to posting my recipe for the cookies...


Some delicious looking kale and brussel sprouts!


----------



## valgard




----------



## Kitchenchem

Hatch green chili chicken enchiladas.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tough dish to photograph. It’s so brown. Like dark tan. 

chicken adobo. First try at Philip no Cooking. So easy.


----------



## bahamaroot

I was going to post tonight's meal but there wasn't enough beige in it...


----------



## M1k3

Teriyaki chicken and stir fried green beans and brussel sprouts. Fine sliced green onions and carrot garnish.


----------



## Slk707

Chicken and waffles from Saturday night and last nights dinner lamb with mushrooms hummus tzatziki sauce and homemade pita bread


----------



## Lars

Spicy cabbage with coconut, courgette with dill and tomato over rice.


----------



## Michi

Haloumi with spiced couscous and roasted vegetables.


----------



## Lars

Greek lemon chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Greek lemon chicken and potatoes.


Purty. And real!


----------



## Colin

Finishing up some cheesecakes to go out the door today!
One bourbon pecan, one lemon blueberry, and one white chocolate raspberry swirl.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tried out the new table grill:


----------



## Kgp

Colin said:


> View attachment 83656
> 
> Finishing up some cheesecakes to go out the door today!
> One bourbon pecan, one lemon blueberry, and one white chocolate raspberry swirl.


Hope you have my correct address! Those look great!


----------



## mayong

Simple BLT with home-grown arugula and spring onions.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cantonese Style Beef Shin & White Radish (daikon) Stew with Black Garlic. Felt like making a big pot of Chinese comfort food.


----------



## 954kevin

I made beef and broccoli. Sometimes, the sauce embodies the perfect balance. This was one of those times.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

^^. My comfort food. Yum. Best use of broccoli. Ever.


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> View attachment 83511


----------



## valgard

First time adding corn to my Japanese curry, it was fine.


----------



## Carl Kotte

valgard said:


> First time adding corn to my Japanese curry, it was fine.
> View attachment 83725


It also added some nice color. Now I’m hungry. Thank you!


----------



## Michi

Caribbean beef chilli with garlic rice and tomato-corn-mint salsa.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Sous vide elk medallions with white, red, and wild rice. Black berry red wine sauce.


----------



## Lars

Stewed carrots with coconut and ginger.


----------



## Caleb Cox

The filet side of a big ol porterhouse steak, and potato salad. In a shrimp bowl.


----------



## turko

Osso Bucco w/ Parmesan Risotto


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dinner sucked but........


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> The filet side of a big ol porterhouse steak, and potato salad. In a shrimp bowl.


 It's the shrimp bowl that does it. Turf without surf…


----------



## Michi

Time for a martini here, too!

My favourite is dirty martini. I've always liked olives.


----------



## ian

Yea. You know it. ****ing blueberry pancakes. Deal with it.


----------



## DamageInc

Tomato soup.


----------



## Lars

Spicy lamb meatballs, steamed couscous, minty yoghourt dip and chopped salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy low-carb sesame noodles for last night's supper. /// Shirataki Noodles, Cucumber, Celery, Scallions, Spanish Onion and Yellow Capsicum + shoyu, lime juice, tahini, sriracha, fresh ginger, sesame oil, sugar


----------



## valgard

Made pork shoulder confit, the best beer food.


----------



## bahamaroot

valgard said:


> Made pork shoulder confit, the best beer food.
> 
> View attachment 83866
> View attachment 83867


I see the food, where's the beer?!


----------



## valgard

bahamaroot said:


> I see the food, where's the beer?!


In my belly now


----------



## valgard

bahamaroot said:


> I see the food, where's the beer?!


but I had one of these with the two toasts


----------



## Michi

Sichuan chicken noodle stir fry.


----------



## Michi

Homemade mozzarella on pumpkin sourdough bread.


----------



## Xenif

A day of food, starting with Pho of Oxtongue, tomato and lemon grass flavoured beef broth













For lunch we have a perfect Cha Siu served with rice and egg, and a side of eggplant agebitashi from out of left field













Dinner is a classic Hong Kong diner style, Seared Oxtongue with spaghetti and mushroom onion brown gravy.





And now ....to think about what I want to eat tomorrow ....


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> A day of food


Holy smokes!


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> A day of food, starting with Pho of Oxtongue, tomato and lemon grass flavoured beef broth
> View attachment 83909
> 
> View attachment 83911
> 
> View attachment 83918
> 
> 
> For lunch we have a perfect Cha Siu served with rice and egg, and a side of eggplant agebitashi from out of left field
> 
> View attachment 83912
> 
> View attachment 83913
> View attachment 83914
> 
> 
> Dinner is a classic Hong Kong diner style, Seared Oxtongue with spaghetti and mushroom onion brown gravy.
> View attachment 83915
> 
> 
> And now ....to think about what I want to eat tomorrow ....


damn!


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> A day of food, starting with Pho of Oxtongue, tomato and lemon grass flavoured beef broth
> View attachment 83909
> 
> View attachment 83911
> 
> View attachment 83918
> 
> 
> For lunch we have a perfect Cha Siu served with rice and egg, and a side of eggplant agebitashi from out of left field
> 
> View attachment 83912
> 
> View attachment 83913
> View attachment 83914
> 
> 
> Dinner is a classic Hong Kong diner style, Seared Oxtongue with spaghetti and mushroom onion brown gravy.
> View attachment 83915
> 
> 
> And now ....to think about what I want to eat tomorrow ....


I've been on cruises that didn't feed me that much or that well! Very impressive!


----------



## Boondocker




----------



## erickso1

Pizza Friday with the kiddos. Its part of our summer exploration/experiment. 
#1 Pepperoni
#2 homemade fennell sausage
#3 cheese w/ the sauce on top
#4 basil and fresh mozz


----------



## Lars

Chicken Saute Marengo


----------



## Xenif

Kgp said:


> I've been on cruises that didn't feed me that much or that well! Very impressive!



Thanks! Funny story, I was on the Allure of the Seas last March with my whole fam including my neices whom I take care of almost everyday. The thing all the kids enjoyed the least was the food!


----------



## Kgp

erickso1 said:


> Pizza Friday with the kiddos. Its part of our summer exploration/experiment.
> #1 Pepperoni
> #2 homemade fennell sausage
> #3 cheese w/ the sauce on top
> #4 basil and fresh mozz


My kind of pie! And perfectly cooked! Can't believe how hard it is to get pizza places to cook it till the cheese is browned and crust is crispy.


----------



## Kgp

Boondocker said:


> View attachment 83960


Grinding them up for meatloaf?????


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's Pork Teriyaki.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Pizza night! But we realized way too late that we we out of mozz, so we had to improvise. Olive oil, thin slices of garlic, home-smoked bacon lardons, eggs, and young mustard greens from our garden, on sourdough Neapolitan crusts. Tasty!


----------



## Boondocker

Kgp said:


> Grinding them up for meatloaf?????


How did you know??


----------



## esoo

When your paella pan is elsewhere, you gotta make do....


----------



## Xenif

Oxtongue Chinese burrito ? I don't know what to call it .... Oxtongue, green onions and hoisin sauce, cucumbers (which I forgot until later), wraped in a soft green in onion pancake


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Oxtongue Chinese burrito ? I don't know what to call it .... Oxtongue, green onions and hoisin sauce, cucumbers (which I forgot until later), wraped in a soft green in onion pancake
> View attachment 84004
> View attachment 84005


That’s awesome! Personally I wouldn’t be opposed to guacamole, salsa and cilantro on that beaut! Love beef tongue.


----------



## Lars

Mushroom and pea risotto


----------



## orangehero

Boondocker said:


> View attachment 83960



Whoa! What kind of cut is that? Strip?


----------



## valgard

Got the craving for tortilla española today


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Trying to clear leftovers from my fridge. 

kimchee fried rice.


----------



## valgard

Kimchi fried rice with an egg on top is a classic in my house, I usually add a slice or two of seared spam with some sambal oelek.



boomchakabowwow said:


> Trying to clear leftovers from my fridge.
> 
> kimchee fried rice.
> View attachment 84112


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valgard said:


> Kimchi fried rice with an egg on top is a classic in my house, I usually add a slice or two of seared spam with some sambal oelek.


Brilliant! I had rotisserie chicken I had to use up. Spam would have been awesome.


----------



## valgard

boomchakabowwow said:


> Brilliant! I had rotisserie chicken I had to use up. Spam would have been awesome.


The beauty of fried rice is that it's the vacuum cleaner after all .


----------



## boomchakabowwow

esoo said:


> When your paella pan is elsewhere, you gotta make do....
> 
> View attachment 83994


Wow. That’s better than my version in the correct pan! Wow


----------



## esoo

boomchakabowwow said:


> Wow. That’s better than my version in the correct pan! Wow



This was only my second time making it. I learned a lot reading the Saveur articles.


----------



## lowercasebill

boomchakabowwow said:


> Trying to clear leftovers from my fridge.
> 
> kimchee fried rice.
> View attachment 84112


Please the details on the spoon.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Completos, sort of


----------



## Lars

Where is the shrimp salad?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> Where is the shrimp salad?


It’s shrimp mayonnaise not salad.


----------



## Lars

We call it a salad in dk, kinda like a healthy alibi, but usually have it on white bread. I guess you added it after taking the picture 

All I had for dinner was a bowl of minestrone


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> Please the details on the spoon.



you just cued in on my favorite kitchen tool ever. it is a simple Korean dinner spoon. i bought two of them for $2 each at a Korean Market. they are heavier than the typical K-dinner spoon, and the are clean handled. no intricate details like my other versions. they are the best at cooking since the longer handle keeps me safer. they basting butter move on a steak? there is no better tool. flipping seared scallops..eating a backpacking dehydrated meal. BYOS at Dairy Queen. 

i am constantly looking for more of the same model. no luck, i guard my two with rabid ferocity. hahaha. 

if i find more, i send you some. i know the store i got them at.


----------



## lowercasebill

boomchakabowwow said:


> you just cued in on my favorite kitchen tool ever. it is a simple Korean dinner spoon. i bought two of them for $2 each at a Korean Market. they are heavier than the typical K-dinner spoon, and the are clean handled. no intricate details like my other versions. they are the best at cooking since the longer handle keeps me safer. they basting butter move on a steak? there is no better tool. flipping seared scallops..eating a backpacking dehydrated meal. BYOS at Dairy Queen.
> 
> i am constantly looking for more of the same model. no luck, i guard my two with rabid ferocity. hahaha.
> 
> if i find more, i send you some. i know the store i got them at.


Thanks i have the JNS Gary kunz one but yours really caught my eye


----------



## boomchakabowwow

lowercasebill said:


> Thanks i have the JNS Gary kunz one but yours really caught my eye


 google it. nice spoon!! but i am a Cheap Mo-fo.


----------



## Lars

Danish open faced sandwich with hot smoked trout


----------



## lowercasebill

Neighbor guy borrows my lawn and garden tools and is generous in his thanks hence the duck and the 24 month parmesan. His wife got me fresh chicken thighs which was a real treat!


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Danish open faced sandwich with hot smoked trout


That works for me. A lot!


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Neighbor guy borrows my lawn and garden tools and is generous in his thanks hence the duck and the 24 month parmesan.


Both dishes look great! I'm salivating over that duck…


----------



## Michi

Homemade spaghetti with a Taleggio and creme sauce, chervil from the garden, and fresh winter truffle.


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni and pork ragu


----------



## ExistentialHero

Dinner on the grill again tonight! Beef tongue (pressure-cooked with juniper berries and cider vinegar), eggplant, and cantaloupe all grilled, with fresh pita and tzatziki.


----------



## esoo

BBQ chicken, shisito peppers, and a stir-fry with snow peas, peppers, carrots, mushrooms, pesto and bread.


----------



## ptolemy

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 84244



lovely crust


----------



## Lars

A piece of savory tart with a simple salad


----------



## The Edge

Here's some food from this week.

Chicken in sweet pepper sauce over yellow aromatic rice.





Samosas





Fried chicken and greens. I did an experiment, and ground up some crispy chicken skin to add to the breading. Turned out great, but I need to use something different than flour to get more crunch.


----------



## turko

*Crispy Baked Pasta With Mushrooms, Sausage, and Parmesan Cream Sauce*
(https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/10/cast-iron-cooking-crispy-baked-pasta-mushrooms-sausage-parmesan-cream-sauce-recipe.html)


----------



## DamageInc

Koldskål with strawberries from my garden.


----------



## Michi

The Edge said:


> I need to use something different than flour to get more crunch.


Panko might work better. But, for really crunchy fried chicken, check out Adam Liaw's triple frying method. Works a treat!


----------



## The Edge

Michi said:


> Panko might work better. But, for really crunchy fried chicken, check out Adam Liaw's triple frying method. Works a treat!




I was thinking of using only cornstarch or rice flour, or some combination thereof, but I'll definitely have to look at all aspects of the process . I appreciate the link!


----------



## esoo

Kale cakes


----------



## Carl Kotte

Are these clams?


----------



## orangehero

Carl Kotte said:


> Are these claims?View attachment 84549


Looks like scallops.


----------



## Carl Kotte

orangehero said:


> Looks like scallops.


Hmm, not scallops... cockles?


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Are these claims?


No, not even clams  Clams have a smooth shell. These are cockles.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Hmm, not scallops... cockles?


That's what sea said.


----------



## madelinez

The ultimate millennial breakfast, sous vide brisket and smashed avocado toast.


----------



## orangehero

Turning over some stuff from the freezer. Tonight it's pan seared ribeye steak with chimichurri and heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> The ultimate millennial breakfast, sous vide brisket and smashed avocado toast.


Ya oughta be ashamed of yaself…


----------



## Michi

Starter culture for mozzarella in progress…


----------



## valgard

There goes the last of that kimchi batch


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Kale cakes


Lovely fresh green color!


----------



## madelinez

Michi said:


> Starter culture for mozzarella in progress…
> View attachment 84586


I hope you'll be sharing some of this


----------



## erickso1

madelinez said:


> I hope you'll be sharing some of this


Making Mozz at home is on my bucket list of things to do.


----------



## erickso1

Pizza night.
1 - Cheese
2 - Pepperoni and Pineapple
3 - Ham, Pineapple, Red Onion, Arugula, Cilantro
4 - Sausage, Basil, Cranberry (rehydrated cranberries)


----------



## Michi

I felt inspired by @DamageInc's post and made some Kammerjunker. Turns out they are really nice!
Koldskål coming up soon


----------



## DamageInc

Very nice.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Peruvian style fish soup.


----------



## ModRQC

Nice broth my friend!


----------



## Carl Kotte

ModRQC said:


> Nice broth my friend!


It looks kinda funky but it was really really funkeeeeyyyyyy!!


----------



## ModRQC

Carl Kotte said:


> It looks kinda funky but it was really really funkeeeeyyyyyy!!



A « funkey » broth is key for fun.


----------



## Bodine

Dinner for two on the egg


----------



## erickso1

Bodine said:


> Dinner for two on the egg



I'd be like. "Sooo, what are you having for dinner tonight." while holding a single plate with all of that, hips turned, slightly shielding it from arm grabbing/striking.


----------



## esoo

Chicken lollipops


----------



## ma_sha1

Caught on Farmington River, we ate these guys tonight:


----------



## Caleb Cox

Enchiladas with chicken, black beans, and cream cheese mixed with charred, pickled, and powdered jalapeno.


----------



## valgard




----------



## madelinez

Some snacks to go with the @Michi romesco recipe, it's become my favourite dip/spread.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@madelinez I love romesco


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> Some snacks to go with the @Michi romesco recipe, it's become my favourite dip/spread.


Looks great!

Credit where it is due: I used Helen Rennie's Romesco recipe. I never made the stuff until I saw her video and decided to try it out.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> I hope you'll be sharing some of this


You had better be glad that I won't. This is the second time I made mozzarella. First time went great. This time, not at all.

Basically, the curds ended up very dense and hard and, after putting them into hot water for the stretch, they just refused to budge. Several attempts and waiting, at various temperatures—no joy. In desperation, I even put a lump of the stuff into the microwave, but all that achieved was to make it ball up even more rather than melting it.

The taste is fine, and it is good mozzarella, but only if I don't look at it.

I'll be consulting with one of the local cheese gurus here to figure out what went wrong. My gut feeling is that it was the batch size. 10 litres of buffalo milk is a lot of thermal mass. It took a long time to get the curds up to target temperature. I suspect that this caused too much whey to be expelled from the curds so that, by the time they had reached the requisite 42 ºC, they had curdled so much that the plasticity was no longer there.

Disappointing. But there are no failures, only challenges  Next batch will be better. (If only because it can hardly get any worse…)


----------



## madelinez

Michi said:


> You had better be glad that I won't. This is the second time I made mozzarella. First time when great. This time, not at all.
> 
> Basically, the curds ended up very dense and hard and, after putting them into hot water for the stretch, they just refused to budge. Several attempt and waiting, at various temperatures—no joy. In desperation, I even put a lump of the stuff into the microwave, but all that achieved was to make it ball up even more rather than melting it.
> 
> The taste is fine, and it is good mozzarella, but only if I don't look at it.
> 
> I'll be consulting with one of the local cheese gurus here to figure out what went wrong. My gut feeling is that it was the batch size. 10 litres of buffalo milk is a lot of thermal mass. It took a long time to get the curds up to target temperature. I suspect that his caused too much whey to be expelled from the curds so that, by the time they had reached the requisite 42 ºC, they had curdled so much that the plasticity no longer was there.
> 
> Disappointing. But there are no failures, only challenges  Next batch will be better. (If only because it can hardly get any worse…)
> View attachment 84680
> 
> View attachment 84679



That's my life story, every few attempts ends in something amazing (the rest not so much). But experimenting is the fun part, that's what makes it a hobby right?


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> But experimenting is the fun part, that's what makes it a hobby right?


Right. If it were easy, there wouldn't be any point in doing it.

My first sourdough bread was perfectly edible, but far from perfect. It was much the same with sushi, stir fries, sausage making, pasta, and a bunch of other things.

So, I shrug my shoulders and decide that "next time will be better."

Not getting discouraged, and taking note of what I did and what happened are key. That's what allows me to learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> This time, not at all.



Phew!!! This place is so photogenic and skilled, its nice to see some more humble offerings! Ugly delicious!




Michi said:


> My first sourdough bread was perfectly edible, but far from perfect.



Speaking of which.... This is attempt number 8 _since I started taking notes_. All in all that would probably make it batch number ~20. I started July last year but have made it more routine since iso.

Since batch #5 I have been doing gentle stretch and folds [from the video you posted]. I am getting decent results. This is 50-50 (wholewheat-bakers) at 70% hydration:












Had half of the rectangular loaf with veggie soup for dinner!


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> This is 50-50 (wholewheat-bakers) at 70% hydration


That looks like seriously good bread, congratulations! I bet that it is better than anything can you can buy in a shop.

What keeps blowing me away is that, after even a handful of tries, I end up with something that is way better than commercial food. It doesn't matter what it is. Bread, pasta, sausage, paté, bacon, and—yes—even mozzarella. After a few attempts, I end up doing better. Which says a lot about the quality of the food one can buy at a shop…


----------



## Luftmensch

One from a month ago that I forgot to post... 

Almost recipe:






A guilty pleasure...


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> A guilty pleasure...


Lighten up, it's not too bad. Sharpening three Forged In Fires and one Global will be sufficient penance.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> ±
> That looks like seriously good bread, congratulations! I bet that it is better than anything can you can buy in a shop.
> 
> What keeps blowing me away is that, after even a handful of tries, I end up with something that is way better than commercial food. It doesn't matter what it is. Bread, pasta, sausage, paté, bacon, and—yes—even mozzarella. After a few attempts, I end up doing better. Which says a lot about the quality of the food one can buy at a shop…



Thank you! That means a lot!

My first few attempts were ugly as hell and I kept knocking the gas out of them - so they were flat miserable things. But they still tasted great. 

True... Commercial food is a great substitute for time! With iso, it is easier to work in a long sourdough routine. But that is no excuse for lacking adventure. You just reminded me. Paté as been on my list for a long while. I have to give that a try. 

I am probably not in the mozzarella zone but I might give Ricotta a try again!


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Sharpening three Forged In Fires and one Global will be sufficient penance.





Actually... penance probably looks like whatever was lining my arteries afterwards! 

As a cooking note for anyone who wants to make seafood salad, my preference would be to make the sauce less mayonnaisey and more creamy... 

...perhaps next time!


----------



## Luftmensch

Since I am on an upload spree...

Pastie batch from the beginning of the month (ten in total):






Beef sausage and veggie stew inside. In the theme of ugly delicious (and apparently one for team beige), freeze them and eat at leisure:






Pretty good with a serve of baked beans on the side. Didnt take any photos of the cooked pasties... too greedy...


----------



## Lars

Courgette and basil soup




Puttanesca


----------



## Nedfeister

Another curry!

This time a Vietnamese chicken curry with home made Vietnamese curry powder, star anise and coconut.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Sneaking healthy veggies into food. Made a spicy burrito stuffing out of beef and slipped in some finely chopped up kale.


----------



## DitmasPork

Baby back ribs for last night's supper. Dry rub for this batch—ground cumin seed, chile de árbol, Coleman’s mustard, homemade five spice, kosher salt. Sauce was a bottle of Stubb's BBQ from the supermarket.


----------



## esoo

My self made father's day dinner: sous vide striploin roast, roasted potatoes, sauteed mushrooms and haricort vert


----------



## ian

Today, I spent 4 hours cooking, to the chagrin of my wife and child. As it was Father’s Day (here in the US) they couldn’t really complain, but they did so anyway, nonstop. Does it really matter that they are “hungry”, and want to eat now instead of an hour from now? Can’t they see that I am a hopeless obsessive, and that my pursuits are not to be questioned? My son is already 5 years old, but he hasn’t even mastered the breathing exercises I’ve assigned him to help him deal with his hunger.

Anyway...

Breakfast: Spanish tortilla with green salad

Lunch: Quesadillas with homemade tortillas, citrus avocado salsa.

Dinner: Homemade naan, buttermilk-lemon-saffron marinated chicken skewers, cooked on a BGE and served with a yogurt spread, tomatoes, red onions and herbs.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Today, I spent 4 hours cooking, to the chagrin of my wife and child. As it was Father’s Day (here in the US) they couldn’t really complain, but they did so anyway, nonstop. Does it really matter that they are “hungry”, and want to eat now instead of an hour from now? Can’t they see that I am a hopeless obsessive, and that my pursuits are not to be questioned? My son is already 5 years old, but he hasn’t even mastered the breathing exercises I’ve assigned him to help him deal with his hunger.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Breakfast: Spanish tortilla with green salad
> 
> Lunch: Quesadillas with homemade tortillas, citrus avocado salsa.
> 
> Dinner: Homemade naan, buttermilk-lemon-saffron marinated chicken skewers, cooked on a BGE and served with a yogurt spread, tomatoes, red onions and herbs.


Where's the pictures? Is my phone tripping? Maybe you should start doing the breathing exercises too?


----------



## Xenif

McLobster


----------



## Xenif

For fathers day, my wife got me a bunch of stuff from an the famous Schwartz Deli of Montreal. 




So I made sea to sky sandwiches


----------



## lowercasebill

Fresh veg hard to come by but the other neighbor woman shopped Costco for me! Hence a rib eye and never frozen! That is a $33 hunk of cow!


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Where's the pictures? Is my phone tripping? Maybe you should start doing the breathing exercises too?



i would not be alive now if i had made everyone wait another minute so that i could stage everything for pictures.


----------



## Xenif

ian said:


> Today, I spent 4 hours cooking, to the chagrin of my wife and child. As it was Father’s Day (here in the US) they couldn’t really complain, but they did so anyway, nonstop. Does it really matter that they are “hungry”, and want to eat now instead of an hour from now? Can’t they see that I am a hopeless obsessive, and that my pursuits are not to be questioned? My son is already 5 years old, but he hasn’t even mastered the breathing exercises I’ve assigned him to help him deal with his hunger.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Breakfast: Spanish tortilla with green salad
> 
> Lunch: Quesadillas with homemade tortillas, citrus avocado salsa.
> 
> Dinner: Homemade naan, buttermilk-lemon-saffron marinated chicken skewers, cooked on a BGE and served with a yogurt spread, tomatoes, red onions and herbs.



That's pretty much my life 24/7/365


----------



## Xenif

Breakfast Lobster fried rice


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Breakfast Lobster fried riceView attachment 84806


It’s official. Life isn’t fair. . I’m about to put a fried egg over white rice.


----------



## The Edge

Made a simple meal last night. Pan seared pork chops rubbed with garlic powder, salt, pepper, and paprika. Served with a potato, zucchini, and oregano tourlou.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried cod with mustard sauce


----------



## valgard

More BBQ (pork ribs this time), corn bread, and coleslaw. Tasty NEIPA to go with it.


----------



## RonB

I don't post much on KKF 'cause I'm not a pro, but I made some dinner rolls yesterday using the tangzhong technique. They were the best rolls I have made. The rise was great and they were pillowy soft and delicious. My wife doesn't eat much bread, but took one bite and said delicious! She took another bite and said wonderful! Today she wanted one for lunch and said they were too good because it's hard to stop eating them.






Here is the recipe and an article on the tangzhong technique for those interested:

Japanese Milk Bread Rolls

Introduction to tangzhong


----------



## valgard

My wife is feeling under the weather so I made her a chicken soup


----------



## Xenif

Duck confit pasta with lemon and herbs 
Lobster Latkes


----------



## lowercasebill

Xenif said:


> Duck confit pasta with lemon and herbs
> Lobster Latkes
> 
> View attachment 84876
> View attachment 84879
> View attachment 84880
> View attachment 84881


How do you get your amazing ingredients?


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> Duck confit pasta with lemon and herbs
> Lobster Latkes
> 
> View attachment 84876
> View attachment 84879
> View attachment 84880
> View attachment 84881


damn


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> Duck confit pasta with lemon and herbs
> Lobster Latkes
> 
> View attachment 84876
> View attachment 84879
> View attachment 84880
> View attachment 84881


 
Dude, you need to deliver by Uber.


----------



## Luftmensch

Xenif said:


> Lobster Latkes



Ha! Delicious.... did anyone else find humour in the contradiction/frustration that meal would raise? Cruel! Yum!


----------



## Xenif

Luftmensch said:


> Ha! Delicious.... did anyone else find humour in the contradiction/frustration that meal would raise? Cruel! Yum!
> 
> View attachment 84900



If I was in the airforce, "Unkosher" would be my call sign


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> How do you get your amazing ingredients?



The beauty of living in a very multicultural city!



esoo said:


> Dude, you need to deliver by Uber.



When we have drone networks one day it may be possible!


----------



## esoo

Xenif said:


> When we have drone networks one day it may be possible!



Contactless pickup - I send you money, you leave food on your doorstep, I eat in my car. I can totally handle that based on your pics.


----------



## Lars

Fresh wild salmon cake, roast spuds, grilled courgette with sauce tartare


----------



## Lars

This is J. Kenji Lopez-Alt's 10 minutes pasta sauce with some fresh egg pasta.
Since this pandemic rocked our lives I decided to try growing my own tomatoes and this is the first time cooking with them.
Unsurprisingly it makes a world of difference, easily one of the best plates of pasta I have ever had. Will be growing more next year for sure!


----------



## lowercasebill

Bonus.... Anchovies


----------



## Carl Kotte

chicken and tare


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lunch today! I love pickled eggs.


----------



## Lars

I made extra meatballs last time, so dinner was pretty easy today.
Just had to steam some couscous, make a salad and a yoghurt dip.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried chicken with honey and hot sauce.


----------



## Danzo

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 85047
> 
> chicken and tare


i had that same griller. it is a piece of junk, don't let it get wet or else it will fall apart.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> Today, I spent 4 hours cooking, to the chagrin of my wife and child. As it was Father’s Day (here in the US) they couldn’t really complain, but they did so anyway, nonstop. Does it really matter that they are “hungry”, and want to eat now instead of an hour from now? Can’t they see that I am a hopeless obsessive, and that my pursuits are not to be questioned? My son is already 5 years old, but he hasn’t even mastered the breathing exercises I’ve assigned him to help him deal with his hunger.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Breakfast: Spanish tortilla with green salad
> 
> Lunch: Quesadillas with homemade tortillas, citrus avocado salsa.
> 
> Dinner: Homemade naan, buttermilk-lemon-saffron marinated chicken skewers, cooked on a BGE and served with a yogurt spread, tomatoes, red onions and herbs.


Wow!!! Speechless


----------



## Carl Kotte

Danzo said:


> i had that same griller. it is a piece of junk, don't let it get wet or else it will fall apart.


Yeah, I believe you. I don’t think it will last. But it was cheap


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> Wow!!! Speechless



B/c of my stellar parenting? Thanks 

I try.


----------



## Danzo

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, I believe you. I don’t think it will last. But it was cheap


it does work okay, for a handful of skewers. but yeah i left it in the rain overnight and it was mush the next morning


----------



## Carl Kotte

Danzo said:


> it does work okay, for a handful of skewers. but yeah i left it in the rain overnight and it was mush the next morning


That’s sad. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah, I believe you. I don’t think it will last. But it was cheap


that's what sea said, and the girl


----------



## boomchakabowwow

This is Portuguese spaghetti. Way different from the Italian version. Simpler, smoky. Very good. Had it at a crab feed and the lady’s gave me some pointers.


----------



## panda

what makes it portuguese?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

panda said:


> what makes it portuguese?


Linguisa. Basically. Adds a smokiness. Zero herbs according to the ladies at the Portuguese crab feed.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> what makes it portuguese?


Or spaghetti?


----------



## M1k3

boomchakabowwow said:


> This is Portuguese spaghetti. Way different from the Italian version. Simpler, smoky. Very good. Had it at a crab feed and the lady’s gave me some pointers.
> 
> View attachment 85148


Looks delicious even if I don't recognize that kind of spaghetti noodle.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Looks delicious even if I don't recognize that kind of spaghetti noodle.


They are obese spaghetti with a stocky build


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> They are obese spaghetti with a stocky build


Hmm, why so hollow?


----------



## Lars

Kansas style barbecue chicken on the Weber kettle with a watermelon salad


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Hmm, why so hollow?


Emaciated obese spaghetti with a stocky build?


----------



## sidey

Still getting used to my kamado (Joe Jr), only had it a few weeks.
Half rack of lamb, just hit 63° (real numbers!) before resting.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

M1k3 said:


> Looks delicious even if I don't recognize that kind of spaghetti noodle.


i said the exact same thing to the portguese lady that dropped off the plate and announced it. i got the feeling portuguese ladies dont sweat the details. so neither should i. but i get your point.


----------



## valgard

Chicken adobo and fried egg with rice.


----------



## ian

Collard beans.






Not pretty, since this is after dinner. 

Is there such a thing as too much fat in beans? I don’t think so.


----------



## Xenif

First of the season strawberries
I'm usually at the farm the momment the patches open for picking, then pick only the most pristine, ripest, sweetest berries (15lbs in picture) and then make the most beautiful jam


----------



## panda

Lars said:


> Kansas style barbecue chicken on the Weber kettle with a watermelon salad
> View attachment 85197
> 
> View attachment 85198


i'd eat the hell out of that


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> View attachment 85230
> 
> Chicken adobo and fried egg with rice.


that's how i like my eggs


----------



## valgard

panda said:


> that's how i like my eggs


crispy bottom and runny yolk is the way to go!


----------



## Chips

Birria Tacos! 

Loosly based on Birrieria San Marcos down in Los Angeles, these tacos are made with shredded beef that has been slow simmering in a dutch oven with various dried roasted chilies, cumin, onion, garlic and other spices along with beef or chicken broth. The meat gets diced/shredded and mixed with some of the bright red, greasy sauce.

The tortillas get dipped in the sauce before going on a plancha and topped with only the shredded beef and some melty cheese. Topped with diced cilantro and red onion and served.

I used J. Kenji Lopez-Alt's recipe for barbacoa ( he recently made a YouTube video showing the more traditional recipe using lamb) but chose the dried chilies I already had on hand, mine's pretty spicy. 

I should have just used a teflon pan or some oil in the a pan to help get even more crispy texture, but there's plenty left to make more tomorrow.


----------



## Michi

Beef heart stock pot:


----------



## Lars

Here is a ribeye that I grilled over charcoal and served with chimichurri sauce and salad


----------



## ian

Pork ribs and unrelated Heiji honesuki.


----------



## ian

And a ****ing salad.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> And a ****ing salad.
> 
> View attachment 85289


beautiful


----------



## madelinez

Made some sushi for lunch.


----------



## Illyria

I cooked down in Peru for a couple of years and always miss a good ceviche, so that's my go to meal for a special occasion.


----------



## Michi

In Germany, these are known as Weltmeisterbrötchen (world champion bread rolls). That's because they were introduced after Germany won the Soccer World Cup in 1990.


----------



## Michi

And some more Brezen


----------



## valgard

These look fantastic


Michi said:


> And some more Brezen
> View attachment 85404


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> And a ****ing salad.
> 
> View attachment 85289


Turning vegan?


----------



## lowercasebill

Michi said:


> And some more Brezen
> View attachment 85404


Very nice 
Did you use lye?


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Very nice
> Did you use lye?


Yes. It's the only way to get them right.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## LuvDog

10 Lb brisket on the smoke


----------



## Lars

Chicken and broccoli over rice


----------



## Chips

Tonight was a random pairing of two things I was craving. Filet mignon with blackberry bacon compote and shaved black truffles. And classic Mexican elote. 

Someone on the Dry Aged Beef group on Facebook posted this filet recipe, gilding the lily even more with a generous slab of fois gras under the compote, but I couldn't source any. I've only had it once, but it was pretty divine. 

Steaks were cooked sous vide at 120 for 90 minutes. Just salt and pepper and a hot sear in cast iron. It actually was a one pan dish the whole way thru, the corn is toasted dry in the screaming hot cast iron pan, then the bacon is sautéed and the compote is built. 

Served with a 2017 Napa Picayune (red blend).


----------



## Nedfeister

Oysters with cream and parmesan.


----------



## Lars

Cooking pizza in a domestic oven is always frustrating imo, but this turned out pretty good and tasted way better than it looked.

Pizza with courgette, lemon, feta and garlic


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> Cooking pizza in a domestic oven is always frustrating imo, but this turned out pretty good and tasted way better than it looked.
> 
> Pizza with courgette, lemon, feta and garlic
> View attachment 85508


Two words ........
OONI


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> Two words ........
> OONI


The Koda does look very nice indeed..


----------



## lowercasebill

I have the ooni 3 converted to propane. Bought my older son the koda..
It is the perfect companion to sous vide in addition to pizza.


----------



## erickso1

We made pizza too. NY style square. Pine apple on left, pep and pineapple right.


----------



## Caleb Cox

erickso1 said:


> We made pizza too. NY style square. Pine apple on left, pep and pineapple right. View attachment 85516
> View attachment 85515


That is a lovely bottom


----------



## erickso1

Caleb Cox said:


> That is a lovely bottom


Thanks.

Forgot to mention we also made Rye Chocoloate Chip Cookies (w/caraway).


----------



## panda

Caleb Cox said:


> That is a lovely bottom


and then she blushed and stuck it out further


----------



## esoo

Yeah, my lactose pills came out for this one


----------



## Lars

Lunch


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Lunch


Go easy on all that chocolate, it's bad for you. Instead, I'd suggest some kale…


----------



## Michi

Dutch Baby With Bacon and Runny Camembert. From a New York Times recipe.

Because I like my cheese, well, cheesy, I used a washed rind brie. If you like brie, but not stinky socks, I suggest using a camembert or mild brie instead. The consistency comes out about halfway between a soufflé and a quiche. Once it comes out of the oven, serve immediately, because it tends to sink in on itself fairly quickly.


----------



## Xenif

Strawberry pancakes and Mango Strawberry trifle


----------



## Xenif

Breakfast fried rice: Asparagus and Beef fried rice feat. Mazaki KU 240 mid tune up


----------



## Lars

What should we call this greek lemon chicken and potato dish? It has french chicken, danish potatoes, romanian cheese and spanish olive oil..


----------



## lowercasebill

EUlicious?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Lars said:


> What should we call this greek lemon chicken and potato dish? It has french chicken, danish potatoes, romanian cheese and spanish olive oil..
> View attachment 85586


Nice-A$$ Tasty Offering, or NATO


----------



## Lars

Good ideas!


----------



## ian

Beet and cherry tomato salad with freshly made ricotta and garden herbs. Ate it for lunch along with some leftover pork ribs and collard greens with beans.


----------



## DamageInc

Making long pickles and prepping baby new potatoes.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice. When did you plant them?


----------



## MrHiggins

First time making hamburger buns. Paired them with a green chile cheese burger, sous vide corn, and a green salad from my home garden, which is just starting to explode.


----------



## DamageInc

lowercasebill said:


> Nice. When did you plant them?


Last year. These sprouted by themselves from remnants left over last autumn.


----------



## lowercasebill

Thanks that explains it. I thought i was doing something wrong.


----------



## valgard

MrHiggins said:


> First time making hamburger buns. Paired them with a green chile cheese burger, sous vide corn, and a green salad from my home garden, which is just starting to explode. View attachment 85606
> View attachment 85607


Yes please!


----------



## orangehero

MrHiggins said:


> sous vide corn



What's the function?


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> Strawberry pancakes and Mango Strawberry trifle
> 
> View attachment 85573
> View attachment 85574
> View attachment 85575


where is the ice cream


----------



## panda

ian said:


> View attachment 85590
> 
> 
> Beet and cherry tomato salad with freshly made ricotta and garden herbs. Ate it for lunch along with some leftover pork ribs and collard greens with beans.


nom nom


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Spicy sausage fried rice. Literally refrigerate leftovers.


----------



## MrHiggins

orangehero said:


> What's the function?



You get to cook it in pure butter.


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard

I love chicken hearts grilled with teriyaki sauce


----------



## esoo

Eggs cooked in leftover spaghetti sauce


----------



## lowercasebill

esoo said:


> Eggs cooked in leftover spaghetti sauce
> View attachment 85679


Canadian shakshuka?


----------



## esoo

lowercasebill said:


> Canadian shakshuka?



Basically. It was "I'm feeding the fiancee Canada Day breakfast, find leftover sauce, job done"


----------



## Michi

Rib fillet steak with mixed forest mushroom butter, roasted pumpkin and potatoes, a salad with fresh homegrown sprouts, and gratuitous inclusion of kitchen knife and various condiments.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Michi said:


> Rib fillet steak with mixed forest mushroom butter, roasted pumpkin and potatoes, a salad with fresh homegrown sprouts, and gratuitous inclusion of kitchen knife and various condiments.
> View attachment 85788


Lovely meal, and pepper grinder!


----------



## Nedfeister

Amok Trei (Cambodian Fish Curry) I shot for my Instagram  @the_copper_pan_cook


----------



## Lars

Nedfeister said:


> Amok Trei (Cambodian Fish Curry) I shot for my Instagram


Looks wonderful - any chance you would share the recipe?


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> Looks wonderful - any chance you would share the recipe?


Of course Lars..

Amok Trei

500g skinless haddock/cod fillets
2 stems lemongrass, white part only, chopped.
Tablespoon chopped fresh galangal
3 garlic cloves, chopped
2 small red onions, chopped
2 Kaffir lime leaves
1 chilli, de-seaded and chopped
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/2 teaspoon Prahok (fermented shrimp paste)
1 tablespoon fish sauce
1 tablespoon palm sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
200ml thick coconut milk
150g baby spinach leaves, sliced

Method:
Cut fish into bite sized pieces.
Put the lemongrass, galangal, garlic, onion, chilli, and 1 of the lime leaves into a food processor to make a paste. Add tablespoon of water to help it bind.
Place curry paste in a bowl and add the coconut milk and spinach. Add fish and stir through.
Traditionally this dish would be steamed in banana leaves  but you can also simmer it gently in a pan. Serve with jasmine rice and garnish with julienned chilli and the remaining lime leaf.


----------



## Brian Weekley

You should copy and paste the recipe to the “Recipe” forum. It looks great!


----------



## Michi

Brian Weekley said:


> You should copy and paste the recipe to the “Recipe” forum. It looks great!


Most definitely!


----------



## Lars

Thanks Ned!


----------



## Nedfeister

Michi said:


> Most definitely!


I'll do that, thanks all!


----------



## valgard




----------



## Caleb Cox

Crispy pork belly


----------



## erickso1

Sweet Italian honey sausage, champagne cherry tomatoes. Mix of fresh and store mozz.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Lars

Moussaka


----------



## ian

Using up the leftover ramen noodles I made the other night. Noodles made with eggs and zucchini, summer squash, scallions, fresh garlic, crushed peanuts. The sauce is soy, tahini, peanut butter, sake, mirin, brown sugar, pork fat, and some other stuff... I forget. Topped with chili oil.


----------



## Michi

Turkish lahmacun.


----------



## bahamaroot

ian said:


> Using up the leftover ramen noodles I made the other night. Noodles made with eggs and zucchini, summer squash, scallions, fresh garlic, crushed peanuts. The sauce is soy, tahini, peanut butter, sake, mirin, brown sugar, pork fat, and some other stuff... I forget. Topped with chili oil.
> 
> View attachment 86016


You forgot the kitchen sink...or did you...


----------



## ian

bahamaroot said:


> You forgot the kitchen sink...or did you...



I did harvest some mold from the sink to put in the sauce. Now that’s flavor!


----------



## DamageInc

Salmon with tomatoes.


----------



## Lars

24h sous vide ribs finished on the Weber kettle with a spicy slaw


----------



## erickso1

Hamburger buns for yesterday and rye chocolate chip cookies again this am.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Potatoes and onions, fried in duck fat.


----------



## esoo

Wagu hotdog, Cincinnati chili, carmelized onions, cheese and fries


----------



## valgard

First time trying Seriouseats method of sous vide smoking finished in the grill. I'll call it a success.


----------



## madelinez

valgard said:


> First time trying Seriouseats method of sous vide smoking finished in the grill. I'll call it a success.



I love the serious eats method, makes me wish I still had access to a smoker... these days I just sous vide with liquid smoke then sear in a cast iron pan but you don't get anything resembling what you just made


----------



## podzap

My wife with the Zwillings and a huge dry-aged tomahawk that I had just pulled off our charcoal grill.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> I love the serious eats method, makes me wish I still had access to a smoker... these days I just sous vide with liquid smoke then sear in a cast iron pan but you don't get anything resembling what you just made


I've had pretty good success with finishing brisket in a convection oven. It does get a nice bark that way. But, yes, not like from a real smoker.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> My wife with the Zwillings and a huge dry-aged tomahawk that I had just pulled off our charcoal grill.


A single steak for the whole family


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> A single steak for the whole family



Actually it was just the two of us eating it and we completely demolished it! But we also don't eat filler foods (starches). Still got one more in the freezer but we have a nice marbled picanha waiting for this Saturday evening


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Had a dental surgeon on a mining expedition in my lower jaw yesterday. Taking baby steps with food for a day or two.

jook made with homemade chicken stock. 

10:1 ratio for a thinner final product.


----------



## valgard

madelinez said:


> I love the serious eats method, makes me wish I still had access to a smoker... these days I just sous vide with liquid smoke then sear in a cast iron pan but you don't get anything resembling what you just made


I have a gas grill, but I added some logs loosely wrapped in aluminium foil and a fair bit of spruce needles, I think it's not traditional but I do like the smoke from spruce needles and cones a lot and those are readily available to harvest around me.


----------



## erickso1

valgard said:


> I have a gas grill, but I added some logs loosely wrapped in aluminium foil and a fair bit of spruce needles, I think it's not traditional but I do like the smoke from spruce needles and cones a lot and those are readily available to harvest around me.



I don't know what kind of grill you have, but I add a chunk of apple or cherry wood onto the flavorizer bars below the grates. If the flame on that one is low enough, it puts off a pretty nice smoke. I've done a couple canadian bacons and a regular bacon that way, as well as pork ribs.


----------



## Lars

Panfried garfish with boiled new potatoes and stewed oxheart cabbage




Tom Kha Gai


----------



## podzap

valgard said:


> I have a gas grill, but I added some logs loosely wrapped in aluminium foil and a fair bit of spruce needles, I think it's not traditional but I do like the smoke from spruce needles and cones a lot and those are readily available to harvest around me.



pine smoke is poisonous to grill with


----------



## valgard

podzap said:


> pine smoke is poisonous to grill with


I'm not smoking with pine wood, I'm burning spruce needles. I have seen talk about unpleasant smell from pine and other softwoods to the meat if used to smoke but I have seen plenty of needles being used to cook. That being said, if you have a reliable source where I can read about the toxicity of the needles I would appreciate it.


----------



## valgard

Didn't cut anything new, just opened up another piece of the brisket yesterday (with a different knife of course).





And made some plátano maduro frito today to go with rice and chicken adobo


----------



## valgard

Bowl of noodles with Chinese pork mince (Za Jiang Mian). I swear there's noodles underneath .


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> I don't know what kind of grill you have, but I add a chunk of apple or cherry wood onto the flavorizer bars below the grates. If the flame on that one is low enough, it puts off a pretty nice smoke. I've done a couple canadian bacons and a regular bacon that way, as well as pork ribs.


One thing that works fairly well is to soak wood chips in water for an hour or so. Then make a rectangular parcel out of aluminium foil with the wood chips inside and sit it on top of the flat bars that cover the burners. Poke a few (five or six) small holes into the top of the parcel, and you have a simple smoking setup.


----------



## Xenif

Ma Po Tofu, because my A/C broke down





Are we still allowed to post asian food and then discuss the asianess of the food? Or is that also racist now !?


----------



## lowercasebill

It is not racist but it is cultural appropriation unless you are of Asian descent


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> Are we still allowed to post asian food and then discuss the asianess of the food? Or is that also racist now !?


Only if the food tastes bad


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Ma Po Tofu, because my A/C broke down
> 
> View attachment 86486
> 
> Are we still allowed to post asian food and then discuss the asianess of the food? Or is that also racist now !?


You nailed that. My recent batches has been too liquidy.


----------



## Lars

"Barbecue" cauliflower and slaw with tahini/miso/yoghourt dressing


----------



## M1k3

lowercasebill said:


> It is not racist but it is cultural appropriation unless you are of Asian descent


So Japanese doing Tempura is cultural appropriation? Or Italians and Pasta?


----------



## ian

Xenif said:


> Ma Po Tofu, because my A/C broke down
> 
> View attachment 86486
> 
> Are we still allowed to post asian food and then discuss the asianess of the food? Or is that also racist now !?



That looks ****ing awesome.


----------



## Xenif

36% hydration Ramen, Miso tare, Chicken and pork chintan, tonkatsu. All homemade, inspired by @Danzo ramen 















When a Chinese man makes Japanese ramen is that cultural re-appropriation ??


----------



## lowercasebill

M1k3 said:


> So Japanese doing Tempura is cultural appropriation? Or Italians and Pasta?


If i believed in that i would be stuck with sausages sauerkraut and potatoes forever


----------



## Danzo

Xenif said:


> 36% hydration Ramen, Miso tare, Chicken and pork chintan, tonkatsu. All homemade, inspired by @Danzo ramen
> 
> View attachment 86509
> View attachment 86510
> View attachment 86513
> View attachment 86512
> 
> 
> When a Chinese man makes Japanese ramen is that cultural re-appropriation ??


NICE!!!


----------



## panda

I'm gonna appropriate some collard greens, but do it italian way with Tuscan kale and pancetta, piss off two different groups.


----------



## AT5760

My first try at pickled onions! In a sandwich with some greens and sliced, smoked leg of lamb.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> I'm gonna appropriate some collard greens, but do it italian way with Tuscan kale and pancetta, piss off two different groups.


Should figure out how to get some Harissa and some Asian noodles ketchup in it.


----------



## valgard

Had to make this mince again, had it with rice (yes, there's rice) and a fried egg today. Just as good, but better because of the egg .


----------



## panda

harissa ketchup is good sh1t


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> harissa ketchup is good sh1t


And from 2 different continent and cultures


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> When a Chinese man makes Japanese ramen is that cultural re-appropriation ??


Shame, shame, shame…


----------



## orangehero

lowercasebill said:


> If i believed in that i would be stuck with sausages sauerkraut and potatoes forever


Sorry you don't get potatoes either


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tonight I made... a mess. With beef.


----------



## Lars

My frikadeller got a little too charred for my liking, but I will live with the shame just fine.
Cooked some new potatoes, baked cauliflower and stewed cabbage as well.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> My frikadeller got a little too charred for my liking, but I will live with the shame just fine.
> Cooked some new potatoes, baked cauliflower and stewed cabbage as well.
> View attachment 86602


Great colors! You’re really starting to make some progress!


----------



## lowercasebill

Fleischsalat


----------



## Dutch chef

“strawberry fields forever “ strawberries violet and vodka gateau with merengue, marinated strawberry coulis and violet infused foam. 
inspired by the Beatles song..


----------



## valgard




----------



## lowercasebill

Looks great please explain


----------



## valgard

lowercasebill said:


> Looks great please explain


Chilli Goma ramen. Bought the basic kit of broth and noodles from my favorite ramen shop (they currently make 75 kits per day and sell out in under 3 min for the week). Both their broth and their noodles are amazing, I'm missing their black tonkotsu ramen (not making it for the take out kits).

Then added the toppings, soft boiled egg, black garlic puree, chilli oils with strong sesame taste bias, green onions, sesame seeds, and the pork mince with black ear mushroom.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Teriyaki steak fried rice


----------



## M1k3




----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 86665


----------



## panda

Carl Kotte said:


> Tonight I made... a mess. With beef.
> thats what sea said


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


>


What? Not a fan of repeating numbers?


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> What? Not a fan of repeating numbers?


That price for the pork...


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> That price for the pork...


Yeah, under $7. Less than a $1/lb (0.453592Kg)


----------



## erickso1

Thursday night is our pizza night now. Did a N.Y. square style, cheese then sauce then toppings like prince street. 
half pepperoni pineapple, half fennel sausage pineapple.


----------



## erickso1

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 86664
> 
> Teriyaki steak fried rice


That looks great.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> half pepperoni pineapple, half fennel sausage pineapple.


Isn’t putting pineapple on pizza punishable with a prison term in some places?


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> Isn’t putting pineapple on pizza punishable with a prison term in some places?



Most definitely. But the little wardens demand it.  Typically we do a kid pizza and an adult pizza. But we were cleaning out the fridge, so 1 pizza it was.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Isn’t putting pineapple on pizza punishable with a prison term in some places?


Death sentence for the poor pizza in my house.


----------



## esoo

Do pineapple + crumbled bacon. The saltiness of the bacon offsets the sweet. Just had one like that last night.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Do pineapple + crumbled bacon. The saltiness of the bacon offsets the sweet. Just had one like that last night.


Another one for the penal colonies…


----------



## erickso1

esoo said:


> Do pineapple + crumbled bacon. The saltiness of the bacon offsets the sweet. Just had one like that last night.


Saw a video where a guy did one with fresh pineapple and spicy capocolla (sp?). I've never had capocolla, but its on the list. And I keep forgetting I have mikes hot honey available.


----------



## esoo

I found this article interesting in building pizzas: A pizzaiolo explains his 4 rules of pizza toppings


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

erickso1 said:


> Saw a video where a guy did one with fresh pineapple and spicy capocolla (sp?). I've never had capocolla, but its on the list. And I keep forgetting I have mikes hot honey available.





esoo said:


> I found this article interesting in building pizzas: A pizzaiolo explains his 4 rules of pizza toppings


@Michi found some more Penal Colony citizens


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> @Michi found some more Penal Colony citizens


Ah, yes. Criminals, the lot of them!

In Italy, pineapple on pizza is a definite no-no. Or, at least, it used to be, back in the good old 70s and in the 90s, when I spent a fair bit of time there. But, who knows, by now, the Italians might have their own version of the smashed avocado on toast crowd, except that, for them, it's the pineapple on pizza crowd…


----------



## Michi

Doing tonic water the old fashioned way:








Once cooked, filtering the syrup is a real pain. Takes a long time and probably two dozen coffee filters before it is reasonably clear.




But the tonic water is in a league of its own. Definitely way more interesting than the Schweppes stuff in a bottle:


----------



## parbaked

Michi said:


> Doing tonic water the old fashioned way:



Are you using quinine? Gin ain't going to prevent malaria on its own...


----------



## podzap

Picanha on the grill along with a few sausages. Oh yeah, cut with a god damned SHUN knife


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> Are you using quinine? Gin ain't going to prevent malaria on its own...


Yes, quinine is in there. I used cinchona bark. But malaria isn't really why I'm drinking the stuff, gin or no gin


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Oh yeah, cut with a god damned SHUN knife


Oh no, now you've done it! That meal is ruined!


----------



## ian

Man, what’s up with the pineapple hate? That **** is good. Sweet + spicy + salty + acidic (pineapple, bacon or pepperoni, red sauce), it’s like a pizza satisfying the Thai flavor commandments!


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Man, what’s up with the pineapple hate? That **** is good. Sweet + spicy + salty + acidic (pineapple, bacon or pepperoni, red sauce), it’s like a pizza satisfying the Thai flavor commandments!


*Ignore*


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> Man, what’s up with the pineapple hate?


You might as well ask about Shun knives


----------



## panda

I wouldn't order a pineapple pizza but if its given to me I like it just fine.


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Oh no, now you've done it! That meal is ruined!



I ate it all!


----------



## podzap

A few weeks ago, I made a sauce with honey and chili powder. Then I peeled an entire pineapple and painted it with the sauce. Then I grilled the whole damn thing. Then I ate it


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> A few weeks ago, I made a sauce with honey and chili powder. Then I peeled an entire pineapple and painted it with the sauce. Then I grilled the whole damn thing. Then I ate it


Did you put ketchup on it?


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Did you put ketchup on it?


He didn't put it on a pizza. It's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Isn’t putting pineapple on pizza punishable with a prison term in some places?


In Sweden it’s called Hawaii!


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> In Sweden it’s called Hawaii!


With ham?


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> With ham?


Of course. That goes without saying.


----------



## M1k3

Just curious because it's called the same thing here.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Just curious because it's called the same thing here.


That’s what sea said! 
(The world is a curious place!)


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Did you put ketchup on it?



Nope, just lifted it up and ate it like a beast!


----------



## camochili

Here`s a vietnamese style beef gulash with carrots and mintleaves. It became one of our favourites after trying out for the first time.


----------



## camochili

Beefneck with tomato and green asparagus, topped with a pea-hollandaise sauce.


----------



## lowercasebill

Pork loin pork and beef fat sausage seasoning, CCKed.


----------



## ExistentialHero

ian said:


> Man, what’s up with the pineapple hate? That **** is good. Sweet + spicy + salty + acidic (pineapple, bacon or pepperoni, red sauce), it’s like a pizza satisfying the Thai flavor commandments!



If we're going Thai, I want to see some fish sauce on that pizza. (This gives me an idea...)


----------



## ian

ExistentialHero said:


> If we're going Thai, I want to see some fish sauce on that pizza. (This gives me an idea...)



Putting fish sauce in tomato sauce is something I've done before. I never like it in a usual italian dish, because even if it just ups the umami, I feel like I taste the fish sauce flavor. But in a spicy pineapple pizza, maybe it would be good!


----------



## valgard

This pineapple pizza experiment is really going in a weird direction


----------



## panda

thats a BIG NOPE from me on fish sauce pizza.


----------



## ian

panda said:


> thats a BIG NOPE from me on fish sauce pizza.



Just a little bit! Oh, oh! Just a little bit!


----------



## ecchef

Y’all ain’t seen weird until you’ve eaten pizza in Japan.


----------



## ian

Sweet potato hash, poached eggs and LOTS of ketchup and fermented hot sauce.


----------



## Carl Kotte

The same as Ian, except this is Duck á la f**k!


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> The same as Ian



Where’s the ketchup? Or is it “f**k, I forgot the ketchup”...?


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Where’s the ketchup? Or is it “f**k, I forgot the ketchup”...?


Oh, Yeah, no, right! There’s not a single thing that’s the same


----------



## parbaked

ecchef said:


> Y’all ain’t seen weird until you’ve eaten pizza in Japan.



I ran business development for the Pizza Hut licensee in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Hawaii, Guam and parts of Australia in the early 90's.
We had whole departments dedicated to putting weird stuff on pizzas. I sampled way too many.
Limited time "specialty" pizzas were the main vehicle to drive traffic...still are.


----------



## bahamaroot

podzap said:


> Nope, just lifted it up and ate it like a beast!


That's what sea said!


----------



## valgard




----------



## lowercasebill

valgard said:


> View attachment 86782


Explain please looks good


----------



## valgard

lowercasebill said:


> Explain please looks good


 
Sichuan boiled fish, one of my regular dishes


----------



## ian

valgard said:


> Sichuan boiled fish, one of my regular dishes



how do you eat the yolk?


----------



## Caleb Cox

More fried rice, this one made from freshly prepped koshihikari and some Osaki fish cake.


----------



## valgard

ian said:


> how do you eat the yolk?


It's not part of the dish but I just dump it into the soup. The dish uses the white for the marinade and I'm not one to waste a yolk.


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Fleischsalat


@lowercasebill, you inspired me, thank you! Last time I ate this was nearly two years ago in Munich. (It's not available as a ready-made product in Australia.) Takes all of five minutes to throw together and is delicious.

If anyone wants to try this, here is a good recipe.


----------



## DamageInc

Had some leftover buttermilk. Made old fashioned pancakes with it. Off screen is a strawberry, banana, and mango smoothie spiked with Malibu.


----------



## DamageInc

More on the way.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> @lowercasebill, you inspired me, thank you! Last time I ate this was nearly two years ago in Munich. (It's not available as a ready-made product in Australia.) Takes all of five minutes to throw together and is delicious.
> 
> If you want to try this, here is a good recipe.
> View attachment 86812


 love fleischsalat!


----------



## madelinez

Made some yakitori today for the first time, made the skewers a touch too long but good to know for next time.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> Made some yakitori today for the first time


That looks truly beautiful!


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> @lowercasebill, you inspired me, thank you! Last time I ate this was nearly two years ago in Munich. (It's not available as a ready-made product in Australia.) Takes all of five minutes to throw together and is delicious.
> 
> If anyone wants to try this, here is a good recipe.
> View attachment 86812


@lowercasebill , @Michi What would be the american version of ingredients in this? I checked out the recipe linked above and I don't think we have those brands locally. We have some "german" bolognas (see below), but what is the american counterpart to Thomy, the bread, and the pickles? In my youth I had my fair share of white bread, bologna, mayo (bestfood/hellmans) and american cheese.


----------



## lowercasebill

I saw you tube and then used what i had. Cubed smoked pork butt home made lacto pickles home made bread. Not authentic like Michi but good. Pickles pork and mayo, who knew? It is addictive!. At the height of the food shortages i got a gallon of blue plate heavy duty mayo for less $ than a qt of hellmans on amazon. I like it.
Also, for Michi and I it is culturally appropriate.


----------



## Michi

Hmmm... Polish dill gherkins are quite close to German "Gewürtzgurke". Another decent option would be Cornichon pickles. Basically, these are pickles with little sugar; their flavour is driven by the vinegar and spices (dill and/or mustard seed), not by sweetness. (Don't even think about trying to substitute bread and butter pickles or some such; the Fleischsalat will come out utterly wrong that way.)

For the mayonnaise, I just did a side-by-side tasting of S&W (similar to Hellman's, but a little more eggy and a little heavier), Japanese Kewpie, and the Thomy mayonnaise. (Sorry, I don't have any Hellman's in the pantry at the moment for the comparison.)

The S&W is driven by a really rich eggy taste, and is very creamy (and a little bit heavy).
The Thomy is more vinegary and salty, and a lot lighter. Think of the difference between butter (S&W) and vegetable oil (Thomy). The Thomy also has a just noticeable undertone of mustard in it. I checked the ingredients list and it indeed contains mustard.
The Kewpie is halfway in between the other two as far as the texture and fat are concerned. Not quite as light as the Thomy, but not as heavy and rich as the S&W. And it is more sharply acidic, with distinct citric acid notes as opposed to the vinegary notes of the Thomy.
As an experiment, I did a 50/50 mix of S&W and Kewpie, which comes close to the Thomy in texture. Still a bit too heavy, but close, and the acidity is about right. I added a very small pinch of powdered Keen's mustard; what I ended up with was remarkably similar to the Thomy.

I suspect that an even better replica could be made by using Hellman's instead of S&W to combine with the Kewpie. The Hellman's is just a little bit lighter and closer to the Thomy in texture.

If you try to make a replica, go easy on the powdered mustard. The mustard is barely noticeable in the Thomy; I have to really search for the taste to pick it up. If the mix starts tasting mustardy, you have too much mustard. The aroma and flavour should be there as just a hint, barely discernible.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> @lowercasebill , @MichiWe have some "german" bolognas (see below)


The Groetzinger looks like it has the right texture. Otherwise, mortadella will make a good substitute for Fleischwurst. But really, there are no hard and fast rules. What you are looking for is a fine-textured sausage stuffing (not smoked). Leberkäse will work just fine, as would a finely sliced (good quality) Frankfurter without the casing. Avoid any sausages that contain cereal as binder. You really want something that is a 100% meat sausage.

And, even if not entirely authentic, I have no doubt that you could make a fantastic Fleischsalat by using a decent quality (non-smoked) ham or Bierschinken, if you can find it. (Bierschinken is a large-diameter sausage made for slicing—similar to mortadella—that contains a mix of chunks of ham and very finely-ground sausage paste, much like what goes into Leberkäse or Frankfurter.)

Avoid anything that has dense noticeable lumps of fat mixed in. Polish (Kielbasa), Chorizo, Kransky, Cabanossi, salami, or any other kind of fermented coarse sausage are exactly what you do _not_ want to use.


----------



## Michi

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Lars

Penne in a creamy sausage and spinach sauce




Chicken Pulao




And another batch of buns


----------



## riba

Happy man.









Aka mail order holidays


----------



## Marinashu

DamageInc said:


> More on the way.View attachment 86836


looks too delicious


----------



## valgard

Leftover suadero tacos for brunch


----------



## DamageInc

Made chicken drumsticks.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> how do you eat the yolk?


with a straw


----------



## Lars

Savory tart with chicken, spinach and zucchini


----------



## Lars

I spent 30 minutes pounding out this thai curry paste




So I could make Gai Pad Prik Gaeng with steamed rice, fried egg and Prik Nam Pla




Really tasty and a lot spicier than what I usually eat. I was sweating and blowing my nose by the end and it took like 15 minutes to come down afterwards. Great meal.


----------



## ACHiPo

riba said:


> Happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aka mail order holidays


Where from? I was delighted a few weeks ago to find San Daniele ham at Costco in CA.


----------



## ThePhenom

First attempt at Cast Iron Pizza. Very happy with the finished product. 


Pepperoni & Bacon
Margherita
Bacon, Goat Cheese, basil and Arugula


----------



## riba

ACHiPo said:


> Where from? I was delighted a few weeks ago to find San Daniele ham at Costco in CA.


San Daniele ham floats my boat, great stuff!

I found a Spanish producer who ships Iberian ham to The Netherlands. Really happy to have found them. This is a piece of the front leg (acorn fed).

Globalization has its advantages too....


----------



## lowercasebill

Lalcto pickles from garden


----------



## lowercasebill

Making beni shoga
Mustard eggs with lacto pickle juice instead of vinegar


----------



## DamageInc

Cooking a smoky paprika risotto.


----------



## Dutch chef

Pan seared cod fillet with pickled spring greens, bacon ,dried olives, saffron curry sauce


----------



## Xenif

My inlaws came over for dinner, they complain that I always post pasta on my fb but they never get to try it. 

So I made some pretty nice duck egg pasta with local duck eggs 












Turned out to be too tough for my $15 pasta machine I bought some 20 yrs ago, which meant I had to hand sheet and cut some mean dough (cutter worked but my wife wanted to "fix" the machine, so she takes the whole thing apart)





Roasted chicken, summer veg with hummus




Some random red sauce pastas




"1 min Bolognese" made with hand mince fillet 




Carbonara with basil flowers




Shrimp in rosè sauce


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> My inlaws came over for dinner, they complain that I always post pasta on my fb but they never get to try it.
> 
> So I made some pretty nice duck egg pasta with local duck eggs View attachment 87022
> 
> View attachment 87015
> View attachment 87016
> 
> 
> Turned out to be too tough for my $15 pasta machine I bought some 20 yrs ago, which meant I had to hand sheet and cut some mean dough (cutter worked but my wife wanted to "fix" the machine, so she takes the whole thing apart)
> 
> View attachment 87017
> 
> Roasted chicken, summer veg with hummus
> View attachment 87018
> 
> Some random red sauce pastas
> View attachment 87019
> 
> "1 min Bolognese" made with hand mince fillet
> View attachment 87020
> 
> Carbonara with basil flowers
> View attachment 87021
> 
> Shrimp in rosè sauce


Care to share recipe for the rose' sauce?


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 87008
> 
> View attachment 87009
> 
> Making beni shoga
> Mustard eggs with lacto pickle juice instead of vinegar


Who makes that Nakiri?


----------



## Xenif

Kgp said:


> Care to share recipe for the rose' sauce?


 
Just a base red sauce (onion/shallot, garlic, herbs, tomato) reduction + a bit of cream


----------



## lowercasebill

dafox said:


> Who makes that Nakiri?


Teriyasu Fujiwara


----------



## ian

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 87023
> 
> Pan seared cod fillet with pickled spring greens, bacon ,dried olives, saffron curry sauce



Stunning presentation. And usually I ignore the plate my food comes on, but that one is a spectacular choice.


----------



## Lars

Fresh wild salmon cakes, new potatoes and green beans amandine


----------



## madelinez

Home made beef ragu


----------



## valgard

Thai beef stew loading... Results in about 3h.


----------



## Xenif

Breakfast for me and lunch for the wifey


----------



## Dutch chef

goose liver parfait in ruby chocolate with candied beetroot, pata negra, pistachio crumble, aniseed mayonnaise and smoked sea salt


----------



## Dutch chef

Xenif said:


> Breakfast for me and lunch for the wifey
> 
> View attachment 87164
> View attachment 87165


That looks healthy and delicious. Inspired


----------



## valgard




----------



## madelinez

Some Laksa


----------



## chris9998

I have counter top pizza oven at home, I love to bake in it, today I baked this pizza....


----------



## camochili

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 87169
> 
> goose liver parfait in ruby chocolate with candied beetroot, pata negra, pistachio crumble, aniseed mayonnaise and smoked sea salt



that looks awesome


----------



## orangehero

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 87169
> 
> goose liver parfait in ruby chocolate with candied beetroot, pata negra, pistachio crumble, aniseed mayonnaise and smoked sea salt



Is it food or a sculpture?


----------



## DamageInc

Pasta with spicy sausage, tomato, and creme fraiche.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wings with a homemade hot sauce of Caterpillar red chiles, red bell pepper, red onion, and garlic (all roasted), along with salt, sugar, vinegar, thyme, lemon juice, and pineapple juice.


----------



## lowercasebill

Mustard egg. 
I made fleischsalat again today no mortadela (and with apologies to Michi) 
I used ...............
Spam!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I bashed out some fresh pesto tonight. Fun and delicious.


----------



## dafox

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 87214
> 
> Wings with a homemade hot sauce of Caterpillar red chiles, red bell pepper, red onion, and garlic (all roasted), along with salt, sugar, vinegar, thyme, lemon juice, and pineapple juice.


Eliciting a Pavlovian response!


----------



## Xenif

All hand made duck egg pasta
Nona(s) that do this all the time by hand ... You have my most sincere respect ... This is freakin hard work! Results are are fantastic though


----------



## camochili

Xenif said:


> All hand made duck egg pasta
> Nona(s) that do this all the time by hand ... You have my most sincere respect ... This is freakin hard work! Results are are fantastic thoughView attachment 87332
> View attachment 87335
> View attachment 87336
> View attachment 87334
> View attachment 87333


is there a plate left over for me?


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## Lars

Chicken, spinach and zucchini tart with a salad on the side


----------



## AT5760

Beef, it’s what’s for dinner.


----------



## Xenif

Simple Cantonese food





Zucchini and red pepper stir fry




Steamed egg custard 



Boiled Shrimp




Baby bak choy with Abalone sauce




Always served with white rice (Koshihikari)




Classic chinese dessert: Walnut sweet soup 核桃糊




Watermelon is very in season




Cupcakes (wife bought them) Because Ive been married 8 years to an awesome women who has survived me, childbirth and cancer thus far. What a trooper.


----------



## AT5760

@Xenif, do you offer cooking classes? And travel? Your meals look so delicious and balanced!


----------



## parbaked

Xenif said:


> Boiled Shrimp


When I lived in Hong Kong we'd boat to Lamma Island on the weekends and eat pounds of those boiled shrimp dipped in soy sauce with sliced chilis...so simple and good!! Never tasted as good at a regular restaurant...


----------



## Xenif

AT5760 said:


> @Xenif, do you offer cooking classes? And travel? Your meals look so delicious and balanced!



Thank You for the compliments! I'm just a simple home cook thats benefiting from the age of insta photography. 

Honestly, I just goto the local markets and buy whatever is cheap and in season. There may be a few dishes I actually plan for, the rest is just whatever is in the fridge. I honestly don't know what Im going to cook each day waking up .... And somehow when I get up I have to compose a gameplan for a few bento boxes, breakfast, lunch for a bunch of children, snacks for when children come home from school/wake up from nap, dinner and sometimes dessert. So I guess I just naturally do it a lot? Children are the toughest audience ever .... I'd cook for a panel of judges anyday over 4 kids aged 3-6


----------



## Xenif

parbaked said:


> When I lived in Hong Kong we'd boat to Lamma Island on the weekends and eat pounds of those boiled shrimp dipped in soy sauce with sliced chilis...so simple and good!! Never tasted as good at a regular restaurant...



Yes, those are the old days when shrimp was plenty. Trust me, seafood in HK is no longer like that. Used to be able to jig for squid/cuttlefish at night, boat would stop by a fish farm somewhere and they cook the fresh squid and some seafood from their farm and whatever the fishermen caught. Good Ol' days


----------



## valgard

I'm hooked on this recipe


----------



## parbaked

Xenif said:


> Yes, those are the old days when shrimp was plenty. Trust me, seafood in HK is no longer like that.


Yeah that was in the 1980s...my family lived in HK from 1968 -2002. It was such a special place. I came back after college and worked for Jardine for 6 years...good times!

We also used to eat great seafood on sampans in Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter. Boats would come by and cook their one or two dishes. 

One of HK's biggest liability has always been relying on China for food and water...


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> I'm hooked on this recipe


Looks really nice! What is it? Care to share the recipe?


----------



## podzap

AT5760 said:


> Beef, it’s what’s for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 87395




Oh, thanks! You just reminded me that I have 10 fat T-Bones in my freezer. Had forgotten all about them.

Now it's a tossup between T-Bones and seafood paella this evening.


----------



## Dutch chef

slow braised octopus, saffron mayonnaise, foam of sweet potatoes and pimenton de la Vera and freshly made langoustine kroepoek.


----------



## Carl Kotte

same as above but with chicken, chorizo and rice.


----------



## Lars

Ragu bolognese


----------



## DamageInc

Grillede ribeye with grilled scallion and grilled bread and a salad.


----------



## Michi

Tunnbröd.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Michi

Double feature.




With venison terrine and red wine salami.


----------



## DamageInc

Beautiful.


----------



## erickso1

Ableskiver. Batch for adults with banana in middle. Batch for kids with mini marshmallow and mini chocolate chips.


----------



## Lars

I made Greek lemon chicken and potatoes again


----------



## valgard

Michi said:


> Double feature.
> View attachment 87569
> 
> With venison terrine and red wine salami.
> View attachment 87570


Yes please!


----------



## valgard

Some fried rice tonight after a big hiking day. 





And when I was almost done, I decided an egg was necessary . Excuse the crummy pics, was too hungry.


----------



## valdim

As they say: As simple as a dish of mushrooms...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried shrimp tossed in spicy teriyaki sauce.


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> I made Greek lemon chicken and potatoes again


@Lars The herbs is basil?


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> @Lars The herbs is basil?


Oregano.


----------



## Lars

Never had steak like this before. Nam Tok(Thai Waterfall Beef salad) with sticky rice and green beans.
You grill a marinated(I used soy and black pepper) steak over charcoal, slice it and mix with shallots, green onions, toasted rice powder, coriander, mint, chili flakes, fish sauce and lime juice.
Also my first time eating sticky rice and I have clearly been missing out. Yummy.


----------



## podzap

Too many T-Bones in my freezer, ran out of space so had to grill a few.


----------



## Lars

podzap said:


> Too many T-Bones in my freezer, ran out of space so had to grill a few.


..the struggle is real..


----------



## Kgp

podzap said:


> Too many T-Bones in my freezer, ran out of space so had to grill a few. View attachment 87718


I hate when that happens! If you were next door, I'd give you a hand!


----------



## tincent

valgard said:


> Some fried rice tonight after a big hiking day.
> View attachment 87682
> 
> 
> And when I was almost done, I decided an egg was necessary . Excuse the crummy pics, was too hungry.
> 
> View attachment 87684


Fried egg toppers are underappreciated. 

Nice bowl.


----------



## camochili

Mozzarella Salad with fried tomatos, eggplant and rucola


----------



## camochili

Indian style tomato curry


----------



## esoo

Pulled pork


----------



## valgard




----------



## Geigs

sourdoughs. baking up a storm.


----------



## valgard

Lentil soup


----------



## Xenif

Fun with Lobster: Jr McLobster, Lobster Tofu Miso Soup, Lobster and Mushroom mac and cheese. Came out just under $6cad ($4.50usd/€3.85euros).


----------



## tubaroo

Cantonese Poached Chicken for dinner


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> Fun with Lobster: Jr McLobster, Lobster Tofu Miso Soup, Lobster and Mushroom mac and cheese. Came out just under $6cad ($4.50usd/€3.85euros).
> View attachment 87820
> View attachment 87821
> View attachment 87822
> View attachment 87823


Damn it! Wanna adopt me? I come with some nakiris


----------



## riba

Spaghetti carbonara


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Spaghetti carbonara


That looks perfect! Real guanciale?


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> That looks perfect! Real guanciale?


Yeah, home made guanciale affumicato. Adds a lot of flavor


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Yeah, home made guanciale affumicato.


Bloody hell, now I'm hooked!

Can you divulge how you make your own guanciale? I'd give my right arm (well, almost) for learning how to do that!


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Bloody hell, now I'm hooked!
> 
> Can you divulge how you make your own guanciale? I'd give my right arm (well, almost) for learning how to do that!


It is so easy you can do it with one hand!
Happy to add a recipe to the cookbook.

EDIT:






Other - Guanciale affumicato


Tidy up the pork jowl, add spice mix with the following ratio pork jowl - 1000 gram black pepper - 19 gram brown sugar - 11 gram curing salt (coloroso salt - 0.6% nitrite salt) - 27 gram (juniper berry - 4 gram) laurel leaf (nutmeg 2 gram) (some thyme) (garlic- 1 clove) and rub all over...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Michi

Thank you so much!


----------



## madelinez

Apologies for the blurry photo, after three attempts I've finally nailed down the perfect avocado pesto pasta recipe. This is creamy but with enough kick from the basil, garlic and lime. The avocado really helps carry the flavors through the dish.


----------



## Lars

Pea and mushroom risotto


----------



## Dutch chef

fermented black cherry, chocolate and goat yoghurt tasting dessert.


----------



## dafox

Left over sushi rice, room temp, tamago (egg) warm, simple and delicious.


----------



## Michi

madelinez said:


> I've finally nailed down the perfect avocado pesto pasta recipe.


So, what’s the recipe?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried junk food, in the form of crab/cream cheese wontons


----------



## valgard

Burgers tonight


----------



## parbaked

tubaroo said:


> Cantonese Poached Chicken for dinner


I made that too, but I used thighs that I deboned before serving:


----------



## madelinez

Michi said:


> So, what’s the recipe?



I'll post it in the recipe section tonight.


----------



## tubaroo

parbaked said:


> I made that too, but I used thighs that I deboned before serving:



Ate the leftover half of the chicken for lunch, and I think it actually tasted better after refrigerating overnight. Didn't reheat, just left it on the counter for half and hour. The skin texture was firmer and it had more flavor from sitting in the juices.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

It ain’t beige!!

carne adovada. Braised pork in a New Mexican red sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

dafox said:


> Left over sushi rice, room temp, tamago (egg) warm, simple and delicious.
> 
> View attachment 87854


Damn that looks so good!


----------



## parbaked

Caleb Cox said:


> Fried junk food, in the form of crab/cream cheese wontons











Crab Rangoon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DamageInc

Crispy skin salmon from the Faroe islands, new potatoes from my garden, and a tomato salad.


----------



## TreharnM

Some smoked babyback ribs with a JD BBQ sauce glaze


----------



## KyleHeath

Margherita Pizza cooked on a Big Green Egg.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried chicken breast with vegetables, pan juice and yoghurt


----------



## VincentBeek

boomchakabowwow said:


> It ain’t beige!!
> 
> carne adovada. Braised pork in a New Mexican red sauce.
> 
> View attachment 87909


Never heard of adovada but I am going to try this on Sunday. Can find recipes on the internet but the picture never look as delicious as yours . If you could share the recipe would be nice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

VincentBeek said:


> Never heard of adovada but I am going to try this on Sunday. Can find recipes on the internet but the picture never look as delicious as yours . If you could share the recipe would be nice.


damn..i make two gallons of red sauce in the spring. that what i use. i pull out a frozen quart bag. so this will be a two part recipe i suppose. i'll type it out and post up in the recipe forum.


----------



## Kgp

valgard said:


> Burgers tonight
> 
> View attachment 87898
> View attachment 87899
> View attachment 87900


You should get a job creating food porn! I'm always amazed at your creativity, presentation, and photography.


----------



## valgard

Kgp said:


> You should get a job creating food porn! I'm always amazed at your creativity, presentation, and photography.



Woah! Thanks a bunch! I personally think my plates always look super messy


----------



## Xenif

Karaage, a family favourite


----------



## lowercasebill

Just amazing. That sure isn't from Lawsons or family mart


----------



## sidey

Still getting to grips with the Joe Jr, short rib this time. And a plate :






with griddled courgettes from the garden, pickled watermelon rind, bbq sauce from the Pitmaster book.


----------



## BillHanna

sidey said:


> View attachment 88001
> 
> Still getting to grips with the Joe Jr, short rib this time.


What do you put on them?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Criminy!

you all are on fire!


----------



## sidey

just rubbed with the House Rub from the Pitt Cue book. 



BillHanna said:


> What do you put on them?


----------



## Twigg

Chicken and cabbage with shredded carrots and paprika over black rice.


----------



## riba

One of my favorites, lasagna on the kamado, was the assistant here


----------



## Lars

Lemony pasta with chickpeas, parsley and basil


----------



## dafox

dafox said:


> Left over sushi rice, room temp, tamago (egg) warm, simple and delicious.
> 
> View attachment 87854


Made it again this morning, put the tiniest amount of fish sauce in the tamago, even better!


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Karaage, a family favourite
> 
> View attachment 88000
> 
> View attachment 87996
> View attachment 87997
> View attachment 87998
> View attachment 87999




I know you keep saying you just open your fridge w/o out plan and use what you have in there, but I feel like your fridge opens up to the food version of diagon alley.


----------



## ptolemy

New batch of ragu bolognese is done. I find it almost impossible to keep in freezer, for anyone who tries it, just nuts about it


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Super simple meal.
black eye peas + ham hock + kale.


----------



## Michi

More bread.


----------



## VincentBeek

This is the reason why I love going to Germany. Bread country no 1 in the world if you ask me.


----------



## erickso1

Ny style square. For fun I made an 1/8 th sheet pan of same dough and put butter, a little sugar:cinnamon, then fresh peach slices, then cinnamon:sugar edge to edge. Baked 550 till done. That was good.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 87848
> 
> fermented black cherry, chocolate and goat yoghurt tasting dessert.



I'd love to hear more about the fermentation of this cherry.


----------



## Xenif

erickso1 said:


> I know you keep saying you just open your fridge w/o out plan and use what you have in there, but I feel like your fridge opens up to the food version of diagon alley.



Like this meal was half a chicken, 1/4 cabbage, left over cucumbers and red pepper from bento prep in the morning. I serve it this way so if the kids want a refill of chicken they better finish their damn veg.


----------



## Lars

My Thai red curry came out less red than I hoped, because the heat of my curry paste scares me a little, so I only added a spoonful.
Next time I pound out a paste I am definitely leaving the seeds out of the dried chili. 
I used chicken, eggplant and green beans with some coriander and birds eye chili for garnish.


----------



## Lars

..and here is a loaf of rye bread I baked today as well


----------



## Michi

Now _that_ looks interesting! Looks close to pumpernickel in texture. Care to let us know how you made that?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Now _that_ looks interesting! Looks close to pumpernickel in texture. Care to let us know how you made that?


Thanks, Michi.
Here is a link to someone who explaines it better than I ever could. 









Danish Rye Bread – a wonderful and very healthy bread | Foodgeek


Bakers in most countries make bread with various milled wheat gains. In Scandinavia, it is relatively cold, so grain-like rye is much better suited for the climate. So that means we commonly use rye flour, and most commonly in bread. This is my Danish rye bread recipe. Here in Denmark, rye bread...



foodgeek.dk


----------



## VincentBeek

Italian meat balls with ricotta and ciabatta bread. Only meat for dinner tonight


----------



## Marinashu

Tonight's special... the recipe for a perfect Friday..


----------



## Caleb Cox

Had to make sure my new pepper grinder works, hence the pepper crusted Angus filets cooked in an irresponsible amount of butter.


----------



## Dutch chef

ExistentialHero said:


> I'd love to hear more about the fermentation of this cherry.


-Make a starter sirup 1 part sugar 2 parts water boil till clear.
-leave to cool in a sterile jar
-add yeast ( ether dry yeast or baking yeast culture for sourdough)or kombucha when cooled to room temprature.
-stone the cherries and add to sirup with some spices.( I prefer Asian cinnamon, star anise and black peppercorns with cherry)
-add fruit to jar and loosely cover with a lid , if your fruit tends to float use a sterile weight to keep it out of contact with the open air.
-leave the fruit to ferment at room temperature for 3 days
-after 3 days store with a closed lid in the refrigerator.
-there will be a buildup of c02 so “burp”your jar before closing. You can preserve this fruit chilled up to 2 months. Should taste mildly sour and spiced. Cherry flavor will become more intense.

side note : to get a more pronounced flavor add some yogurt culture .


----------



## Dutch chef

corvina and lobster ceviche, with a Thai green curry sauce, salted preserve of quail egg yolk (heart of the flower) green herb salad, and a sourdough bread crouton.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Millionaire shortbread


----------



## Lars

What this lacks in appearance(a lot) it made up for in deliciousness.

Entrecote and ratatouille


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## lowercasebill

Pickles done. 14 day ferment...
Ph 3.4


----------



## orangehero

Lars said:


> What this lacks in appearance(a lot) it made up for in deliciousness.
> 
> Entrecote and ratatouille
> View attachment 88258



that looks awesome to me


----------



## ptolemy

Penne ala Bolognese. It seems to come out a bit different each time. I think it highly depending on meats used. Sometimes it's a bit sharpen than other times.


----------



## parbaked

It's a light bolognese made with pork and lots of milk:


----------



## Xenif

Mont Blanc aux marrons, classic French dessert
Layers of soft sponge, chestnut whipped cream, and sweetened chestnut puree


----------



## esoo

First smoked ribs this year


----------



## Carl Kotte

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 88272
> View attachment 88273


Now that’s bread right there! (I hope you enjoy it: I grew up on Leksands knäcke!).


----------



## erickso1

Home made buns, sous vide pork, mango, peach, cheese, hot sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Not super photogenic but:

RATATOUILLE! I love this dish. It burns thru a lot of vegetables.

.


----------



## valgard

erickso1 said:


> Home made buns, sous vide pork, mango, peach, cheese, hot sauceView attachment 88326
> View attachment 88327


I'd stuff my face


----------



## valgard




----------



## Nedfeister

Scallops and clams in velvet butter. Yanagiba makes a nice photo for my Instagram .


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with fried egg and pickled beets


----------



## lowercasebill

If it wasn't for google i would know what you cook. Looks great.


----------



## erickso1

Sometimes you just gotta keep it simple at bfast. Ham, egg, cheese, black truffle mayo, hot sauce.


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## parbaked

Hayashi rice:




and a fennel salad...


----------



## Byphy

Seared Scallops
Mirin Beurre Blanc
Parsley Stem Oil


----------



## Byphy

Filipino BBQ Ribs


----------



## Xenif

Lobster and Crab hotpot on a hot summer day, bonus Chestnut cake


----------



## Lars

Amok Trei


----------



## erickso1

Byphy said:


> View attachment 88440
> 
> Filipino BBQ Ribs


Would love to see your process and recipe if you have time. Love different takes on ribs.


----------



## Byphy

erickso1 said:


> Would love to see your process and recipe if you have time. Love different takes on ribs.




These are oven baked as I don’t have a smoker :/

Dry rub salt, pepper, garlic & onion powder. Wrap in foil and cook at 225 in the oven until desired tenderness. 

Basting sauce is soy, brown sugar, a touch of vin and what makes it Filipino, banana ketchup. Cook it down until emulsified.

Once the ribs were tender to my liking, remove foil and put on broil. Baste until you get the color and char you’re looking for.


----------



## valgard

Za Jiang Mian again today, changed the topping chilli and bean crispies and the beer


----------



## bahamaroot

More Ribs....


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> Amok Trei
> View attachment 88459


You made it again! How was it?


----------



## Nedfeister

Error sorry


----------



## Nedfeister

valgard said:


> Za Jiang Mian again today, changed the topping chilli and bean crispies and the beer
> 
> View attachment 88483
> View attachment 88484


Love the look of this


----------



## erickso1

bahamaroot said:


> More Ribs....
> 
> View attachment 88497


That's a nice plate for one.


----------



## Twigg

Canning salsa with veggies from the garden!


----------



## juice

Low-carb chicken parma with an onion chaffle


----------



## Lars

Nedfeister said:


> You made it again! How was it?


It was delicious. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Byphy

Garlic Noods guest starring Masamoto KS


----------



## Lars

Late night snack


----------



## DamageInc

Marinashu said:


> Tonight's special... the recipe for a perfect Friday..
> 
> View attachment 88226


Petits pois a la francaise, one of my favorites. A true classic. And with a great beer to boot, you can't go wrong.


----------



## DamageInc

I made mussels. 1 hour to clean, 5 minutes to cook.


----------



## Byphy

DamageInc said:


> I made mussels. 1 hour to clean, 5 minutes to cook.



Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## valgard

Lars said:


> Late night snack
> View attachment 88564


Hell yes!


----------



## Lars

Man, you guys are great at taking pictures of your food! Hope you can tolerate my quick "about-to-dig-in" iPhone photos.

Minestrone


----------



## valdim

VincentBeek said:


> Italian meat balls with ricotta and ciabatta bread. Only meat for dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 88217


Are the meatballs grilled first? Or boiled in the souce?


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## VincentBeek

valdim said:


> Are the meatballs grilled first? Or boiled in the souce?


They are grilled first and then let them in the sauce until done.


----------



## valgard

Smoked brisket, grilled garlic scapes, coleslaw, and sourdough. This piece of bisket is a little lean but will have to do.


----------



## Byphy

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 88612



What's the knife on the left?


----------



## lowercasebill

TF sujihiki


----------



## Dutch chef

Licorice and baileys mousse bombe ,interior of dark roasted Sumatran coffee with a salted Carmel sauce.


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> This piece of bisket is a little lean but will have to do.


Love that plate.


----------



## Xenif

I had left over egg whites and left over walnuts .... So I made a simple Meringue, broke it into pieces, topped it with some whipped cream, toasted and crushed walnuts and some homemade strawberry jam


----------



## Byphy

Threw these on the konro and the fat drippings touching the charcoal caused too much smoke. Had to 86 it off the grill and finish it in the oven to roast.






Still came out good!


----------



## lowercasebill

I would like an order of the yakitori and order of soba and the sake tasting flight please.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Xenif

Bacon wrapped Hambagu Steak Bento.

Koshihikari rice, bacon wraped hand minced sirloin hambagu, mushroom pan gravy, shredded cabbage, kimchi, cucumber and tomato salad with olive oil and balsamic, sugar baby watermelon with seeds removed. Ready by 8am


----------



## BillHanna

I’m sick of your sh it.


----------



## Lars

@Nedfeister's Sri Lankan chicken curry is outstanding. Even better than the first time I made it. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## esoo

79th birthday dinner for my dad.


----------



## BillHanna

Here’s to dad celebrating YOUR 79th


----------



## bahamaroot

esoo said:


> 79th birthday dinner for my dad.
> View attachment 88729



My invitation must have got lost in the mail...  Happy B-day to dad!


----------



## chiffonodd

Some recent home cook grub. Nothin fancy but definitely tasty.

*"Crusty" mushroom pizza.* Dough fermented in the fridge for a week so there was a lot of rise . . . maybe too much 







*Nashville hot chicken.* The purists can tell me what I did wrong.











*Yukon gold bacon hash w/ egg. *


----------



## Caleb Cox

Steak and mushrooms


----------



## valgard

Toulouse sausages for lunch


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> @Nedfeister's Sri Lankan chicken curry is outstanding. Even better than the first time I made it. Absolutely wonderful.
> View attachment 88683



Thanks Lars! I plan on making it for work colleagues in the coming month, hopefully they'll like it too! Your looks fantastic too


----------



## Nedfeister

Singaporean Laksa, this is the first time I made Laksa. Using a recipe from My Mum's Homemade Laksa Recipe, plus a Cheat's Laksa apparently her mother's recipe! (Not mine)
If you can source some of the ingredients from an Asian supermarket its definitely worth it.

Image from my Instagram page @the_copper_pan_cook


----------



## VincentBeek

valgard said:


> Toulouse sausages for lunch


So they are selling Hela curry also in Calgary. Good stuff.


----------



## valgard

VincentBeek said:


> So they are selling Hela curry also in Calgary. Good stuff.


Yeah, there's a small German grocery store with a restaurant attached that sells it here.


----------



## erickso1

Pizza night. 1/2 pep and pineapple, 1/4 cheese, 1/4 sausage. The other one was an experiment. 48 hr cold ferment, 30% rye flour. Brushed the rim with olive oil, then sprinkled with parm on half, other half was everything bagel seasoning. Definitely a bit chewier, but pretty decent. Sausage and cheese topping.


----------



## camochili

Nedfeister said:


> Singaporean Laksa, this is the first time I made Laksa. Using a recipe from My Mum's Homemade Laksa Recipe, plus a Cheat's Laksa apparently her mother's recipe! (Not mine)
> If you can source some of the ingredients from an Asian supermarket its definitely worth it.
> 
> Image from my Instagram page @the_copper_pan_cook
> 
> View attachment 88847


i love Laksa... remebers me of Singapore and its Hawkers.


----------



## camochili

Some Zucchini filled with Quinoa, black Olives and some spices, and topped with goat cheese and walnuts.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## camochili

Calamari Salad with different kind of melons, cuke, celery and a dressing made of lime, chilies and saltlemon.


----------



## esoo

The start of my first ever pickles


----------



## VincentBeek

Winding down after a week of work with some smoked trout, homemade potato salad, Rheinlander bread and a cold white wine.


----------



## Nedfeister

camochili said:


> i love Laksa... remebers me of Singapore and its Hawkers.


You should definitely try her recipe, I loved it.


----------



## DitmasPork

Made an uber traditional Chinese dish. Herbal Black Chicken Soup. Called Silkie chickens, the skin, flesh and bones are black—very cool looking! Not much fat on them, so usually long simmered or steamed. When plated, looks like a chicken wearing a black leather jacket. It's a gamey tasting bird, texture reminds me a little of big frog.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> Made an uber traditional Chinese dish. Herbal Black Chicken Soup. Called Silkie chickens, the skin, flesh and bones are black—very cool looking! Not much fat on them, so usually long simmered or steamed. When plated, looks like a chicken wearing a black leather jacket. It's a gamey tasting bird, texture reminds me a little of big frog.
> 
> View attachment 88884
> 
> View attachment 88885
> 
> View attachment 88886
> 
> View attachment 88887
> 
> View attachment 88888



i might be too much of [insert favorite expletive here] to try that, but man it looks legit


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> i might be too much of [insert favorite expletive here] to try that, but man it looks legit



Honestly, it's a dish that was totally outta my comfort zone. An old school Chinese-Chinese soup, ironically the harshest comments of repulsion came from my family, who're ethnically Chinese!


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Made an uber traditional Chinese dish. Herbal Black Chicken Soup. Called Silkie chickens, the skin, flesh and bones are black—very cool looking! Not much fat on them, so usually long simmered or steamed. When plated, looks like a chicken wearing a black leather jacket. It's a gamey tasting bird, texture reminds me a little of big frog.
> 
> View attachment 88884
> 
> View attachment 88885
> 
> View attachment 88886
> 
> View attachment 88887
> 
> View attachment 88888


believe it or not, this is my 6yr olds favorite chinese dish. "Dad can we have black chicken soup tonight?" (Looks outside, 36 °c) "No dear"


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> believe it or not, this is my 6yr olds favorite chinese dish. "Dad can we have black chicken soup tonight?" (Looks outside, 36 °c) "No dear"



That's awesome!


----------



## madelinez

Made a weird hybrid lamb burger/sandwich from home made sourdough. This is the only sourdough I've made that worked out.


----------



## ptolemy

VincentBeek said:


> Winding down after a week of work with some smoked trout, homemade potato salad, Rheinlander bread and a cold white wine.
> 
> View attachment 88881




smoked trout is next to godliness


----------



## DitmasPork

Roast Hoisin and Gochujang Pork Loin + Pan Sauce + Furikake Rice + Scallions for supper. 2.75 lb pork loin marinated 6-hours in: 2 tbsp hoisin; 1 tbsp gochujang; 1 tbsp oyster sauce; 1 tbsp shoyu; 1 tbsp laoganma chili crisp; 1 tbsp sesame oil; 2 tbsp shaoxing rice wine; 1 tsp five spice; 1 tsp white pepper; 1 tsp sugar; 1 scallion stalk, chopped; 3 garlic cloves, pulverized. Seasonings tasted great, though not as much penetration as I'd liked—a friend here suggested cutting the loin in half lenthwise, which I'll do next time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Tonight. Japanese style GRILLED SALMON HEAD AND COLLAR.


----------



## Stx00lax

We eat a lot of fried rice. Usually it’s whatever is leftover in the fridge stir-fried in very spicy garlic/thai chili smash, day old rice, fish sauce and golden mountain seasoning. Sometimes a nice egg.


----------



## Michi

Rougaille Ourite Sec with saffron rice. (The saffron is Australian-grown.)


----------



## Xenif

Beef Hayashi rice and a knife salad


----------



## lowercasebill

Gyudon. Homemade beni shoga


----------



## Lars

Lamb meatballs, steamed couscous, salad and a yoghurt dip flavored with fresh mint, green chili and olive oil


----------



## ptolemy

DitmasPork said:


> Roast Hoisin and Gochujang Pork Loin + Pan Sauce + Furikake Rice + Scallions for supper. 2.75 lb pork loin marinated 6-hours in: 2 tbsp hoisin; 1 tbsp gochujang; 1 tbsp oyster sauce; 1 tbsp shoyu; 1 tbsp laoganma chili crisp; 1 tbsp sesame oil; 2 tbsp shaoxing rice wine; 1 tsp five spice; 1 tsp white pepper; 1 tsp sugar; 1 scallion stalk, chopped; 3 garlic cloves, pulverized. Seasonings tasted great, though not as much penetration as I'd liked—a friend here suggested cutting the loin in half lenthwise, which I'll do next time.
> 
> View attachment 88907
> 
> View attachment 88911
> 
> View attachment 88909
> 
> View attachment 88910



looks great. do you use phone for pics? if so, what settings? I like the contrast on them!


----------



## KrnSeoulja

Lars said:


> Lamb meatballs, steamed couscous, salad and a yoghurt dip flavored with fresh mint, green chili and olive oil
> View attachment 88934


That looks so delicious!!


----------



## DitmasPork

ptolemy said:


> looks great. do you use phone for pics? if so, what settings? I like the contrast on them!



Cheers. I use an iPhone SE, circa 2016. I tweak images on the IG app.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Shrimp pozole, made with U10 Shrimp, dried shrimp, and Chili guaillo.


----------



## chiffonodd

Trying to cook a little healthier / mediterranean diet approved. 

A common greek roast chicken dish with lemon and potato, tzatziki, salad.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Jasmine rice cooked with a couple slices of roast pork belly. Cooled then turned into fried rice with shallots and roasted garlic. Didn't even add an egg or green onions, sacrilege I know.


----------



## ptolemy

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers. I use an iPhone SE, circa 2016. I tweak images on the IG app.


ahhh, ty


----------



## ptolemy

I made some stir fry basmati (soy, fish, oyster sauce, garlic) with roasted salmon fillet (salt, pepper, dill mayo)


----------



## parbaked

lunch was ham and Swiss with cucumbers on the bottom and slaw on top...


----------



## parbaked

last night's dinner was more bolognaise and fennel salad...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Along the same “its not Beige” theme. 

spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Along the same “its not Beige” theme.


Traitor to the cause…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I kept on cooking. Had chicken I thawed.

made chicken adobo


----------



## madelinez

Some lazy Sunday sangria and roasted capsicum hummus. Apologies for the lack of beige.


----------



## Lars

Savory tart with chicken, leek and courgette. Salad is whatever I could find around the kitchen and garden.


----------



## ian

valgard said:


> Toulouse sausages for lunch
> 
> View attachment 88798
> View attachment 88799
> View attachment 88800
> View attachment 88801



Spent part of the summer in Toulouse, every year for a few years. Tou-lou-sain! Tou-lou-sain! Looks good.


----------



## LuvDog

olive sourdough


----------



## camochili

Yesterdays dinner was Ribeye with roasted Fennel and some herbed Tomatoes.


----------



## camochili

And today we keot it with fennel... This is a Lentil-Fennel-red spinach beet Salad with some blackcurrant and goat cheese.


----------



## parbaked

Smoked salmon, scrambled eggs, latkes & toast...


----------



## chiffonodd

parbaked said:


> Smoked salmon, scrambled eggs, latkes & toast...
> View attachment 89073



Oy vey that looks good


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dang good.


----------



## Marinashu

DamageInc said:


> Petits pois a la francaise, one of my favorites. A true classic. And with a great beer to boot, you can't go wrong.


Here is a repeat


----------



## ExistentialHero

Didn't have any white fish handy, so I made chraime with white beans instead. Came out pretty damn tasty!


----------



## rgriffeath

Steak is on the menu


----------



## Byphy

This dish is called “Okoy”. A Filipino savory fried fritter/pancake. Consists of carrots, sweet potatoes, onions and salmon bits. 






Salmon bits are not traditional but I had leftover nabe and used the salmon and stock for this fritter batter. Nabe stock was too mild so I had to still add fish sauce to the batter.

Typically enjoyed with rice and a spiced vinegar dipping sauce.


----------



## Chips

*Chicken Scarpariello, basically From Kenji-Lopez Alt with a few tweaks to make a slightly thicker sauce. His seemed too soupy. 




*


----------



## juice

low-carb pancakes for breakfast


----------



## chiffonodd

Back on this med diet thing, trying to eat healthier overall. Had a lot of veg to use up. Peppers, mushroom, onion, broccoli, eggplant, zucchini . . . Time for baked veggie pasta? Excuse me, _pasta al forno con verdure_ lol.






Started with an arrabbiata style tomato sauce. Onion, garlic, lots of chili flake, whole peeled san marzanos, hand crushed, bay leaf. Cook onion until translucent, then add garlic and chili, cook a bit more, then add the tomato and bay leaf. Simmer about 1 hour.
















Meanwhile, cut and roast the veg in as many separate batches as you can deal with. Trying to get rid of moisture, caramelize, crisp, and develop as much flavor as you can at this stage.
















Basil chiffonade, fresh grated pecorino romano locatelli DOP.






Cook some pasta (used whole grain penne), toss with sauce, veggies, some basil and pecorino. Assemble and bake.











Dig in and maybe live slightly longer.


----------



## YumYumSauce

My sister recently had her baby and Im still not back to work so she flew me up to Seattle to cook for them for the week.
My brother in law is vegan. This is one of the meals I made. Light and refreshing for the summer.

1st course: Blistered Shishitos with a splash of soy sauce
2nd: steamed tofu with shitake tsuyu, topped with scallions and katsuo for us, nori for him
3rd: Assorted tsukemono over rice. Homemade daikon and fennel tsukemono with lemon zest. Shibazuke and Fukujinzuke were store bought.
4th: Zaru soba with shitake, sliced tamagoyaki for us, Just eggs tamagoyaki for him, grated daikon, wasabi, sliced nori.
5th: not pictured, her friend made peanut butter cheesecake bites. It was meh.

1st time using Just Eggs, not perfect but impressed how it turned out. If I didnt tell you they weren't vegan eggs you might not realize it. Vegan substitues have come a long way.


----------



## Michi

Byphy said:


> This dish is called “Okoy”.


That looks amazing! Very beautiful!


----------



## juice

low-carb satay chicken


----------



## Byphy

Michi said:


> That looks amazing! Very beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## Lars

Pan fried icelandic redfish




Spanish stew with chickpeas, spinach and tomato


----------



## Lars

juice said:


> low-carb satay chicken


How do you make hi-carb chicken satay?


----------



## erickso1

Had some CSA eggplant and sweet peppers staring me in the face. Made Thai red curry and rice with them.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Pan fried icelandic redfish
> View attachment 89212
> 
> Spanish stew with chickpeas, spinach and tomato
> View attachment 89211



Lookin good! Been making a lot of that chickpea stew recently. A chorizo and pimenton affair? Actually been making a lot of chickpea dishes in general. I'm pretty amazed at the versatility.


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> Lookin good! Been making a lot of that chickpea stew recently. A chorizo and pimenton affair? Actually been making a lot of chickpea dishes in general. I'm pretty amazed at the versatility.


Thanks, chiffenodd. My stew was vegan, but chorizo sound great!


----------



## juice

Lars said:


> How do you make hi-carb chicken satay?


Normal noodles, not being careful with your sauces, and so on.


----------



## parbaked

juice said:


> Normal noodles, not being careful with your sauces, and so on.


Traditionally satay is marinated meat grilled on skewers with dipping sauce...no noodles or carbs.

This wiki page has an interesting summary of the regional variations:








Satay - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Traditionally satay is marinated meat grilled on skewers with dipping sauce...no noodles or carbs.


Sure, but this isn't skewers, I think we can all see that  

This is using low-carb noodles, and has enough peanuts for flavour but not too many, as peanuts are very carb-heavy. It was marinated for several hours, but I'm not sure what was in the marinade. It's my wife's recipe, and it's 5am, so I'm not waking her up to check on the details


----------



## Lars

juice said:


> Normal noodles, not being careful with your sauces, and so on.


So just chicken satay (whithout noodles) then?


----------



## parbaked

juice said:


> This is using low-carb noodles, and has enough peanuts for flavour but not too many, as peanuts are very carb-heavy. It was marinated for several hours, but I'm not sure what was in the marinade.



Peanuts are high in protein and fat, not carbs. The hidden carbs in your recipe would be sugar in the marinade.






Peanut Protein, Fats & Carbs: Peanut Macronutrients - The Peanut Institute


Protein, healthy fats and carbohydrates are the basic nutrients your body needs. Peanuts are a good source of these macronutrients. Read more here.




peanut-institute.com


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Peanuts are high in protein and fat, not carbs. The hidden carbs in your recipe would be sugar in the marinade.


Peanuts are 12 per cent carbs, thereabouts. Very easy for them to mess up a low-carb eating plan (in addition to whatever else you're eating for the day), so you have to be careful with them - other nuts (well, peanuts are legumes, but anyway) are lower carb, but obviously won't work in satay. And yes, the marinade was made from scratch because as you say, commercial ones usually have a heap of sugar and seed oils in them (as a result we make most things from scratch).


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Sure, but this isn't skewers, I think we can all see that
> 
> This is using low-carb noodles, and has enough peanuts for flavour but not too many, as peanuts are very carb-heavy. It was marinated for several hours, but I'm not sure what was in the marinade. It's my wife's recipe, and it's 5am, so I'm not waking her up to check on the details



The confusion is in your caption. Like mentioned, chicken satay isn’t associated with noodles (or being a carb-heavy dish). Doesn’t mean you can’t serve them together, but you would caption the dish “Chicken Satay Noodles” or “With Noodles”, etc. Thus, “Low-Carb Chicken Satay” would just be “Chicken Satay”. It would be like placing sashimi on soba noodles and calling the dish “Low Carb Sashimi”. 

Regardless, the dish looks great, looking forward to seeing more of your food


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> The confusion is in your caption. Like mentioned, chicken satay isn’t associated with noodles (or being a carb-heavy dish).


Mmm, except that if I go to our local Vietnamese restaurant sector ("Little Vietnam," about 15 minutes walk from here), "chicken satay" is generally served with noodles, so I just called it that (well, it was served with noodles a few years ago, I don't generally eat out anymore). I will endeavour to be more careful with my captioning in future


----------



## madelinez

I'm not going to pretend the following looks pretty... but fermentation is a dirty business. I finally upgraded to pressure fermentation so have high hopes for this 27L batch of 5% ABV ginger beer. The cost of the ginger and limes probably exceeds the store bought "ginger beer" which is actually grain spirit and ginger flavoring.


----------



## juice

Good to see it's setup to be able to easily spray it on the garden


----------



## madelinez

juice said:


> Good to see it's setup to be able to easily spray it on the garden



Let's hope not, I used an experimental mix of sugars and sugar alcohols (erythritol) so I have no idea how it will turn out. I'm a big fan of erythritol though, low calories, low GI response. I think the main reason it isn't used as a sucrose/fructose substitute is the price and the fact 5-10% people suffer stomach distress from it.


----------



## juice

madelinez said:


> I'm a big fan of erythritol though, low calories, low GI response.


Yeah, it's our low-carb sweetener of choice, and by the length of the straight.


----------



## valgard

Simple breakfast


----------



## chiffonodd

valgard said:


> Simple breakfast
> View attachment 89286



In 2010, at the age of 75, Jacques Pepin gave an interview on NPR and declared that "the greatest thing of all is bread and butter." Sometimes it's the simple things!


----------



## ian

chiffonodd said:


> In 2010, at the age of 75, Jacques Pepin gave an interview on NPR and declared that "the greatest thing of all is bread and butter." Sometimes it's the simple things!



@juice, @labor of love, @soigne_west

Edit: this post was sad and not funny. Rather, it was my attempt to push aside the shame I feel at my awful diet by making fun of people with much better priorities and willpower.


----------



## parbaked

I suspect he enjoys it with a large glass of wine...


----------



## DitmasPork

Cucumber salad. Sliced, salted, drained; combined with red onion, rice vinegar, sugar, olive oil, S&B ramen pepper.


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> Cucumber salad. Sliced, salted, drained; combined with red onion, rice vinegar, sugar, olive oil, S&B ramen pepper.
> ...



Beautiful knife work


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> Beautiful knife work


That's what got the like from me, I dislike cucumber intensely :-D


----------



## rgriffeath

It’s a wings kind of night


----------



## dafox

Zucchini stir fry Thai style







It's that time of year, my garden has zucchini everywhere!!!

Yellow and green zucchini, red bell pepper, white onion, garlic, and ginger.
Topped with chopped peanuts and chili, lime, and cilantro.


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## DitmasPork

Byphy said:


> Beautiful knife work


Cheers! Gotta do knife intensive dishes to convince my wife that knives are money well spent.


----------



## valgard

Bowl of chickpeas stew


----------



## ecchef

parbaked said:


> Smoked salmon, scrambled eggs, latkes & toast...
> View attachment 89073


Change the toast to a bialy. Otherwise, perfect.


----------



## Byphy

*Tamagoyaki Sando*

Still trying to get the technique down. They're surprisingly easy & difficult to make, at the same time.


----------



## juice

Dinner (only meal of the day)

300g Umami burger patty on an onion chaffle drizzled with kewpie mayonnaise, topped with melted monterey jack cheese, market-sourced bacon and free-range egg, with bacon-fat fried grape tomatoes, onion and swiss brown mushrooms on the side.


----------



## Xenif

飛鳥鍋 (あすかなべ) Asuka Nabe is a nabe that originated in Nara prefecture, Japan, aprox. 1400 years ago. The story goes that it was the time Buddhist monks went to Japan to spread Buddhism during the Tang dynasty, and this dish was created to make sure the monks stayed warm and had enough nutrition over winter. Normally a winter dish, but I had so many good local vegetables this week.



Cabbage, carrot, potato, tofu, shimeji mushrooms, baby leeks, lotus root.




Chicken and pork marinated in sake and miso 







Finish with handmade udon








Can't beat a crazy good ripe local cantaloupe


----------



## Lars

My take on chicken satay..


----------



## lowercasebill

Hard boiled egg and rice.
Dog has liver malfunction and is limited to this.
Doggie bento


----------



## chiffonodd

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 89413
> View attachment 89414
> 
> Hard boiled egg and rice.
> Dog has liver malfunction and is limited to this.
> Doggie bento



Poor puppers, you're a good dog dad! Doggie bento looks like some ☆☆☆☆ michelin cuisine to your furry friend


----------



## erickso1

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 89413
> View attachment 89414
> 
> Hard boiled egg and rice.
> Dog has liver malfunction and is limited to this.
> Doggie bento


I used to make a scrambled egg in my little cast iron every morning and evening for our dog. Only way a.) get him to eat it fast enough before the cats came, b.) was easier on his system as he aged. He passed 1.5yrs ago, but that pan is the only one that to this day a.) never leaves the stove top, b) is used for scrambled eggs.


----------



## lowercasebill

Egg salad sando


----------



## Danzo

Lars said:


> Never had steak like this before. Nam Tok(Thai Waterfall Beef salad) with sticky rice and green beans.
> You grill a marinated(I used soy and black pepper) steak over charcoal, slice it and mix with shallots, green onions, toasted rice powder, coriander, mint, chili flakes, fish sauce and lime juice.
> Also my first time eating sticky rice and I have clearly been missing out. Yummy.
> View attachment 87710



Yess, this is some of the my favorite Thai cookery. So flavorful and bright. Strikingly similar ingredients to larb gai. You forgot your thai chilies though!


----------



## Danzo

Some new tare tests


----------



## rgriffeath

Pad Ka-Prao (ผัดกะเพรา)


----------



## esoo

Mid week dinner: BBQ chicken on top of mushroom risotto, shisito peppers and salad


----------



## parbaked

rgriffeath said:


> Pad Ka-Prao (ผัดกะเพรา)


With broccoli?
Where's @Lars??


----------



## panda

Xenif said:


> 飛鳥鍋 (あすかなべ) Asuka Nabe is a nabe that originated in Nara prefecture, Japan, aprox. 1400 years ago. The story goes that it was the time Buddhist monks went to Japan to spread Buddhism during the Tang dynasty, and this dish was created to make sure the monks stayed warm and had enough nutrition over winter. Normally a winter dish, but I had so many good local vegetables this week.View attachment 89378
> 
> Cabbage, carrot, potato, tofu, shimeji mushrooms, baby leeks, lotus root.
> View attachment 89379
> 
> Chicken and pork marinated in sake and miso
> View attachment 89380
> View attachment 89381
> 
> Finish with handmade udon
> View attachment 89382
> 
> View attachment 89383
> 
> Can't beat a crazy good ripe local cantaloupe


this might be my favorite meal posted in this thread so far


----------



## Kitchenchem

*Crab stuffed Petrale sole with parsley potatoes.


*


----------



## Lars

Danzo said:


> Yess, this is some of the my favorite Thai cookery. So flavorful and bright. Strikingly similar ingredients to larb gai. You forgot your thai chilies though!


Thanks, Danzo. It really was delicious. And something I will make again for sure. 
I made chili flakes in a food processor with dry roasted dried thai chilies. Here is the recipe I used.


----------



## Byphy

Lars said:


> I made chili flakes in a food processor with dry roasted dried thai chilies. Here is the recipe I used.



You can't lose with Mark Wiens! 

At first I couldn't stand him bc of that face he makes when he eats, but then you see that he is authentic and his content is A+


----------



## valgard

Brawurst sausages over a fire, jalapños, fermented habanero sauce, chilli oil, Kewpie mayo, tomato, pickles, and coleslaw.


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> With broccoli?
> Where's @Lars??


All it needs is some cauliflower rice for a nice and authentic low carb meal!


----------



## ian

juice said:


> market-sourced bacon



Is this like you went to the local grocery store and there were three kinds you had to decide between?


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Chinese Greens and Organic Tofu Stir Fry. Prepped with rustic, Japanese 'beater' knife.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried hake with brown butter and capers. Oxheart cabbage salad.


----------



## Stx00lax

Camping paella


----------



## juice

ian said:


> Is this like you went to the local grocery store and there were three kinds you had to decide between?


Shhhhhh


----------



## valgard

Poor man's carbonara


----------



## Stx00lax

rgriffeath said:


> Pad Ka-Prao (ผัดกะเพรา)


Did you actually get holy basil for that? Not easy to find! Otherwise you can't call it ka prao!


----------



## Byphy

Out of work cook now trying to serve lunch boxes. This all goes into a “bento”. But I had to plate it nice for the gram









Fried chicken w homemade lacto ferment hot sauce
Blistered shishitos
Soy & palm sugar cured ramen egg
Adobo glazed pork belly
Tomato & cucumber fish sauce dressed salad
Garlic confit fried rice


----------



## juice

Sous vide rump steak (48 hour) with housemade gravy, twice-cooked mini quiches and bacon-fat-fried organic onion.


----------



## erickso1

Cheese pizza for the now 6yo. I was planning on trying a sausage/cherry/cheese pizza but 8yo stole my cherries. 
So, pepperoni/cherry/pineapple for him
Fennel sausage/cherry tomatoes for me. Both in 1/4 sheet pans.


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Poor man's carbonara


Can I be poor too, please?


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> Sous vide rump steak (48 hour)


48 hours at what temperature? It seems an awfully long time for steak. No mushiness?


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Style Oxtail Soup for last nights supper.


----------



## Lars

It's bloody hot here today, so no fun toiling over the stove.
Instead I made bbq sparerib and a spicy jalapeño slaw.
The pig is a magical animal..


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> It's bloody hot here today, so no fun toiling over the stove.
> Instead I made bbq sparerib and a spicy jalapeño slaw.
> The pig is a magical animal..
> View attachment 89628


The pig is a magical animal as it turns vegetables into bacon


----------



## Lars

..and spareribs(!!)


----------



## Carl Kotte

As a Swede I think I’m entitled to say that Hasselbackspotatis is pretty stupid.


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> I think I’m pretty stupid.


The only thing thats stupid about Hasselback potatoes is undercooking them so they don't crisp up


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lars said:


> The only thing thats stupid about Hasselback potatoes is undercooking them so they don't crisp up


Go to bed Lars!


----------



## Lars

It's too bloody hot!


----------



## rgriffeath

SHOYU RAMEN – 醤油ラメーン


----------



## valgard

Last weekend while camping









And had loads of wild Saskatoon berries


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> AsaSwede I think I’m entitled to say that Hasselbackspotatis is pretty stupid.


What happened to the beige?! @Carl Kotte, are you sure you are feeling alright?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> What happened to the beige?! @Carl Kotte, are you sure you are feeling alright?


It was kind of beige, right? If you’re generous, and liberal and


----------



## Stx00lax

The first Brandywine from the garden this year with many more on the way. Only one thing I want to eat. BLT.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Eggs ... quail, duck and cluck ... same hot sauce as I love it ...


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> 48 hours at what temperature? It seems an awfully long time for steak. No mushiness?


53.5C. It's rump, so it's got a lot of structure, but if you let it run out to 96-100hrs it'll get mushy (I have tried all these things in the name of SCIENCE[1]  

I usually single bag (anywhere from 700-1000g) them and cook a few kg at once, then shock them down in an ice-bath and freeze them, then just lob them in the waterbath at the same temp they were cooked at for an hour or so when we need them.

[1] And, possibly, forgetting that they were in the SV for a couple of days...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Some random cooking done during the covid “stay at home” timeframe. Takoyaki, okonomiyaki and omurice. 

Whenthe Iwatani takoyaki pan was on sale at amazon for about 40% off it was hard to pass, and goes well with my iwatani 35FW butane stove. I have a video for the omurice omelet (turned out Ok for how few time I’ve made it) but can’t upload it easily


----------



## DitmasPork

aboynamedsuita said:


> Some random cooking done during the covid “stay at home” timeframe. Takoyaki, okonomiyaki and omurice.
> 
> Whenthe Iwatani takoyaki pan was on sale at amazon for about 40% off it was hard to pass, and goes well with my iwatani 35FW butane stove. I have a video for the omurice omelet (turned out Ok for how few time I’ve made it) but can’t upload it easily
> 
> View attachment 89685
> View attachment 89686
> View attachment 89687


Bloody hell! That looks soooo good.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn. I gotta follow that! 


I made homemade korean Kalbi. My town doesn’t have a good option, so I had to figure it out on my own.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried label rouge chicken breast on butter-steamed oxheart cabbage with a mustard/creme fraiche sauce and spuds


----------



## parbaked

Tuna takati and sashimi of sake...


----------



## parbaked

Pad Kra Pao Moo with market sourced brown rice, that I bought at a market, and a low carb egg...


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Pan fried label rouge chicken breast on butter-steamed oxheart cabbage with a mustard/creme fraiche sauce and spuds


That’s definitely one for @Carl Kotte. @Lars, I get the impression that you are angling for a job?


----------



## Byphy

Stepping out of my comfort zone. Here’s a vid with me cutting potatoes. And then what I made with those potatoes.


----------



## valgard

Picadillo


----------



## juice

Beef casserole - recipe said it was goulash but that was probably just because it has paprika in it. I, however, have learned my lesson.


----------



## DamageInc

I'm on day 3 of making lacto-fermented dill pickles. Never done this before. What's a good way to tell if they are ready without fishing one out and taking a bite?


----------



## ma_sha1

Beef stir-fry


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> What's a good way to tell if they are ready without fishing one out and taking a bite?


All ways of telling whether they are ready without fishing one out are bad ways… 

But, seriously, I'd give them at least a week before trying one, preferably two. I've had fermented cucumbers and tomatoes going for three weeks before putting them into the fridge. And, once in the fridge, they last for two months or more.


----------



## lowercasebill

DamageInc said:


> I'm on day 3 of making lacto-fermented dill pickles. Never done this before. What's a good way to tell if they are ready without fishing one out and taking a bite?


Give the jar a shake every morning when you dont get any bubbles they are done.


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks for the tips. I fished out a small one and it just tasted like salty cucumber. Needs to go for quite a while longer.


----------



## Lars

This confit duck with lemon pasta is something I make on a semi-regular basis.
The last time I posted it @panda suggested to top it with gremolata and as expected it was on another level. Delicious.


----------



## Xenif

Beet and Mozzarella salad with a yuzu marmalade and olive oil dressing, simple fresh made pasta in a marinara




Dinner


----------



## Byphy

spread @Xenif 

The kind of meal my wife enjoys


----------



## Barashka

Weather forecast: this week is going to be *hot* (making lunches for the week)

Back yard has 18 hot peppers growing, two of each kind I could find at home depot and a lot of them are ripening right about now.

(in hindsight, this was a bit of a mistake, the air in the kitchen smelled hot)


----------



## parbaked

I had 4 oz of market sourced pork and a few shrooms leftover so made a low carb ragu...

Raquined the mirepoix & shrooms...that's some weird yellow carrot.



Sauted with the pork and some garlic...





Deglazed with sake, because that's what was open in the fridge, and added a 16oz deli of my San Marzano base sauce:





Cooked it down to this and chilled for later...


----------



## chiffonodd

parbaked said:


> I had 4 oz of market sourced pork and a few shrooms leftover so made a low carb ragu...
> 
> Raquin your mirepoix & shrooms...that's some weird yellow carrot.View attachment 89862
> 
> Saute with the pork and some garlic...
> View attachment 89863
> 
> 
> I deglazed with sake, because that's what was open in the fridge, and added a 16oz deli of my San Marzano base sauce:
> View attachment 89864
> 
> 
> Cook it down to this and chill for later...
> View attachment 89865



You're killin me with these descriptions bro


----------



## esoo

Yesterday's cottage meal


----------



## Caleb Cox

When you want sushi but don't want to shop.


----------



## Xenif

Today's Dinner: Potage aux ravilois chinois and Rainbow Hamburger Steak





Filling of pork, shitake, carrots, and lotus root




Chicken broth, enoki mushrooms, yellow chives


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Awesome Xenif!

tonights meal was tomato-beef over Hong Kong style crispy noodles.










.


----------



## Michi

New York strip steak with potato kugel and salad.


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> New York strip


That's a weird-shaped porterhouse


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> That's a weird-shaped porterhouse


It was quite large, so I cut it in half. My son ate the other half


----------



## ExistentialHero

Byphy said:


> *Tamagoyaki Sando*
> 
> Still trying to get the technique down. They're surprisingly easy & difficult to make, at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 89370


What's in there other than tamagoyaki?


----------



## Lars

Roasted Mackerel with Garlic and Paprika. Crushed Potatoes with Spring Onion and Dijon Vinaigrette


----------



## erickso1

Michi said:


> It was quite large, so I cut it in half. My son ate the other half


Yeah, but if you move some of that other stuff off your plate you would have room for the rest of the steak. Like, maybe your son would like more salad?


----------



## Kitchenchem

U10 shrimp, fresh corn, cherry tomatoes, and basil sauté.


----------



## Byphy

ExistentialHero said:


> What's in there other than tamagoyaki?



Kewpie mayo


----------



## aboynamedsuita

DamageInc said:


> Thanks for the tips. I fished out a small one and it just tasted like salty cucumber. Needs to go for quite a while longer.


I've done dill pickles once but sauerkraut many times, I usually go 2-3 weeks. The cucumbers turned a kind of olive green instead of the bright green when fresh, the brine should also taste kind of fermented if that makes any sense and saves cutting into a cucumber


----------



## valgard

The ugliest pecan pie


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> The ugliest pecan pie


"Like" for honesty


----------



## valdim

Let me show you a typical Bulgarian dish, suitable for the hot summer days.
it is called "Tarator": chopped cucumber, yogurt mixed with water, chopped garlic cloves, some walnut cloves, chopped dill, a spoon of olive oil, 5-6 cubes of ice...Ready.
Cooling, low callories, super easy.


----------



## riba

valdim said:


> Let me show you a typical Bulgarian dish, suitable for the hot summer days.
> it is called "Tarator": chopped cucumber, yogurt mixed with water, chopped garlic cloves, some walnut cloves, chopped dill, a spoon of olive oil, 5-6 cubes of ice...Ready.
> Cooling, low callories, super easy.



That looks do-able in the heatwave we are currently having. tnx!


----------



## Michi

valdim said:


> Let me show you a typical Bulgarian dish, suitable for the hot summer days.
> it is called "Tarator"


I've never tried this, but it sounds good! Strongly reminiscent of Greek tsatsiki, with walnuts added. No doubt, that'll be really tasty!


----------



## valdim

Michi said:


> I've never tried this, but it sounds good! Strongly reminiscent of Greek tsatsiki, with walnuts added. No doubt, that'll be really tasty!


@Michi yes, same ingredients like tsatsiki, but different taste and purpose - tsatsiki is a salad, tarator is more like cold "soup".


----------



## Lars

Fresh Tagliatelle with a sauce made from my homegrown tomatoes. Ugly and delicious.


----------



## dang

I'm not posting a picture because my knife work, while competent, was in no way distinctive, much less outstanding. And because my "cooking" consisted of plunking the thing into a pot for three hours' extra boiling. But here's the thing . . . I'm a pretty capable cook, but when Katz's ships me a whole pastrami, and I simply follow the exceedingly simple directions . . . well, maybe it's not exactly cooking, but the results are AWESOME.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Fresh Tagliatelle with a sauce made from my homegrown tomatoes. Ugly and delicious.
> View attachment 90037


 your and my definition of "ugly" are different.


----------



## lowercasebill

Covid get to you?
A whole pastrami from Katz's?
That's worth a picture just to make the rest of us jealous


----------



## MarcelNL

some chicken gong bao, simply because I fancied the wild Andilaman peppers I recently discoverered


----------



## ian

Lunch is .... fresh cabbage and homemade sauerkraut sauteed with bacon, garlic and nigella seeds. Wish me luck. 






Prepped with my beater, a 210 Uraku.


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> A whole pastrami from Katz's


If only..!


----------



## Byphy

Taco Tuesday

(There was more than 1 taco involved)


----------



## Xenif

Whole wild canadian sockeye salmon, these are getting harder and harder to find. My first time now using a deba, I'm sold.







Did a few dishes


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> View attachment 90093



You using a filter on this pic? The color of the flesh on this thing is amazing


----------



## Xenif

Byphy said:


> You using a filter on this pic? The color of the flesh on this thing is amazing



Nope, sockeye is crazy like that

You can see with the tomato paupiette picture, it really is very vibrant


----------



## kidsos

Went mackerel fishing with my grandpa and caught 74 so we barbecued them for the rest of the family, sadly I forgot to take pictures of that meal. We caught so many that I was even able to freeze them for my next pop up diner where i will use the filets to make a nice dish!

The fillets:





A few for my Uncle:





And the dish: Sujime mackerel fillet, salted cucumber, radish, horse radish and herbs


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Nope, sockeye is crazy like that
> 
> You can see with the tomato paupiette picture, it really is very vibrant



When I worked on the fish processor in Alaska, we did the pink salmon run. The filets would come through and it would be just mild pink fillet after mild pink filet, and then bam, a sockeye fillet. Reminded me of bright, vibrant red playdough. Super cool and super good.


----------



## erickso1

Rosemary bread loaf from the store, hot capocollo, prosciutto, salami, ham, fresh mozzarella. Put it all together, wrap in foil. I have a split in half pizza stone, so stone goes on grate, then wrapped sandwich, then other pizza stone half, then a heavy stone on top. 15 - 20 mins at 350- 400. Added mayo, hot sauce and mushroom post bake.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali style Tindora, Cauliflower and Chickpeas with Caramelized Onions.


----------



## Lars

Chicken Adobo and garlic fried rice. Ugly and delicious #2.


----------



## parbaked

Me ugly too...chicken, mushroom, cabbage soup and sweet potato "fries' for lunch.




Needless to say, all ingredients were sourced at a market...


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Chicken Adobo and garlic fried rice. Ugly and delicious #2.
> View attachment 90159


Loooove chicken adobo!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried rice with bacon, shiitake, and a ripe jalapeno and caterpillar red chile from my container garden.


----------



## chiffonodd

Xenif said:


> Whole wild canadian sockeye salmon, these are getting harder and harder to find. My first time now using a deba, I'm sold.
> View attachment 90092
> View attachment 90093
> 
> Did a few dishes
> 
> View attachment 90094
> View attachment 90096
> View attachment 90095
> View attachment 90097
> View attachment 90098
> View attachment 90099



Looks great! One thing about living in Seattle, we got salmon for days. Hard to beat the pacific northwest US when it comes to seafood. There are some contenders for sure but we're up there.


----------



## parbaked

When your Covid SIP routine includes cocktails starting at 4:00, leftover ragu and half a bag of pappardelle is a good thing...
Last nights dinner:


----------



## chiffonodd

parbaked said:


> When your Covid SIP routine includes cocktails starting at 4:00, leftover ragu and half a bag of pappardelle is a good thing...
> Last nights dinner:
> View attachment 90235



Love the low carb pappardelle and market sourced cheese. This is one of the best satays I've ever seen.


----------



## parbaked

chiffonodd said:


> This is one of the best satays I've ever seen.


It's important to remove those pesky sticks before serving to the inebriated...


----------



## Dutch chef

grilled brill fillet. Bouillabaisse sauce with rouille and smoked potato mash.


----------



## Stx00lax

Nothing too fancy. Just pizza night for the fam. The dough had a 3 day ferment.


----------



## valgard

Costco had some Wagyu today


----------



## chiffonodd

valgard said:


> Costco had some Wagyu today
> 
> View attachment 90251
> View attachment 90250
> View attachment 90252
> View attachment 90253
> View attachment 90254
> View attachment 90255



That is just a beautiful thing all around. Hella marbled cow. Hard sear, mid rare. Shig western kitaeji slicer. Kato slicer.

Good god, man.


----------



## Xenif

Black Angus short rib mini burgers, for breakfast. You know that lettuce is really good when the first thing the kids said was "wow this lettuce is great"


----------



## erickso1

valgard said:


> Costco had some Wagyu today
> 
> View attachment 90251
> View attachment 90250
> View attachment 90252
> View attachment 90253
> View attachment 90254
> View attachment 90255


What were the dipping sauces?


----------



## Lars

This dish of Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta from the danish chefs Kirk+Maabjerg has 150g of rocket per serving.
That could easily make a salad for four, but it totally works and is very delicious.





Edit: here is the recipe


----------



## lowercasebill

Covid boredom above became Italian sausage patties with bucatini and zucchini raos tomato basil gin prevented plated pic


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> This dish of Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta from the danish chefs Kirk+Maabjerg has 150g of rocket per serving.
> That could easily make a salad for four, but it totally works and is very delicious.


I'm off to the market to source groceries for my parents.
I'll be buying low carb rocket and ricotta for me...


----------



## lowercasebill

Hokkaido Kombu !


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> This dish of Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta from the danish chefs Kirk+Maabjerg has 150g of rocket per serving.
> That could easily make a salad for four, but it totally works and is very delicious.
> View attachment 90304
> 
> 
> Edit: here is the recipe



Looks great! Is it basically a take on like an arugula pesto/pistou? I see some near the bottom right of the photo that looks chopped and wilted, the rest seems pretty integrated into the sauce. Trying to figure out the recipe here. I've got so many greens in the fridge that need using . . . could probably do a version of this with kale. Pls help lol.


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> Looks great! Is it basically a take on like an arugula pesto/pistou? I see some near the bottom right of the photo that looks chopped and wilted, the rest seems pretty integrated into the sauce. Trying to figure out the recipe here. I've got so many greens in the fridge that need using . . . could probably do a version of this with kale. Pls help lol.


Thanks, I posted the recipe here.


----------



## valgard

erickso1 said:


> What were the dipping sauces?



L-R

1-Soy sauce, mirin, rice vinegar, sesame seeds, sesame oil, a little ponzu, and grated ginger.
2-Miso, bonito flakes, sake, mirin, and sesame seeds. Simmered for a couple min.
3- horseradish


----------



## valgard

Some more steaks


----------



## DitmasPork

North South supper. Punjabi Mattar Paneer + Goan Beef Vindaloo with Potatoes + Mexican Spiced Pork Chop + Thai Jasmine Rice.


----------



## juice

A hearty farmyard breakfast, with market-sourced bacon, pastured scrambled eggs, handcrafted turkey-thigh sausage and fried spiced ham.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Punjabi Mattar Paneer + Goan Beef Vindaloo with Potatoes + Mexican Spiced Pork Chop + Thai Jasmine Rice.


Know the name of this dish: "culture clash" 

Bloody great presentation, too. That looks really beautiful!


----------



## erickso1

Pizza night. 
ham and pineapple
cheese
sweet fennel sausage and mushroom.


----------



## valdim

Byphy said:


> Taco Tuesday
> 
> (There was more than 1 taco involved)


Masamoto KS?


----------



## Lars

Coarse organic pork sausages, Austrian potato and cucumber salads with a dollop of mustard


----------



## parbaked

Hash made with leftovers that I sourced from my fridge and pantry...poached chicken, gai lan, sweet potato, scallion & shrooms:


----------



## Byphy

valdim said:


> Masamoto KS?



Tsukiji

240 Suji


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> Thanks for the tips. I fished out a small one and it just tasted like salty cucumber. Needs to go for quite a while longer.



They don't need to go any longer now. Both jars now have blue and grey mold and will be tossed. I think the temp of the room was too high.


----------



## lowercasebill

DamageInc said:


> They don't need to go any longer now. Both jars now have blue and grey mold and will be tossed. I think the temp of the room was too high.


I ferment anything i can and lots of it. Be happy to help. For starters how much salt did you use? If there is interest i can start a fermentation thread?


----------



## DamageInc

I used this recipe, by weight.






Homemade Dill Pickles – Naturally Fermented, Whatever That Means


This is going to be an easy post, in that I know virtually nothing about fermenting pickles. The only thing I know for sure is how to make...




foodwishes.blogspot.com


----------



## chiffonodd

lowercasebill said:


> I ferment anything i can and lots of it. Be happy to help. For starters how much salt did you use? If there is interest i can start a fermentation thread?



Definitely start a fermentation thread!


----------



## lowercasebill

Salt concentration was more than i use so that was not the problem. Original article makes no mention of limiting O2. You had too much O2 exposure. Will start thread with detailed instructions later today


----------



## Twigg

Great source for help with fermentation is Wild Fermentation | Fermentation makes foods more nutritious, as well as delicious! :: Wild Fermentation
Sandor Katz is really good at this stuff, his books are great too.


----------



## lowercasebill

Twigg said:


> Great source for help with fermentation is Wild Fermentation | Fermentation makes foods more nutritious, as well as delicious! :: Wild Fermentation
> Sandor Katz is really good at this stuff, his books are great too.


That is how i started. I used a surgical glove as an air lock it filled with CO2 like a balloon. I sent him a picture and he emailed back. He is also accessible


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made a quick fresh lunch after I realized I forgot to put away wok burner. Since it was out anyways: tomato fried rice.

Very bright and fresh tasting. Like summer. I was gonna microwave a frozen burrito. Haha.


----------



## parbaked

Last night's entree was pork chop harvested from a naturally born pig, cooked with cabbage from a bag, served with a potato that was cooked twice and a glimpse of salad.


----------



## valgard




----------



## juice

I do love these Australian artisan-designed-and-produced wrought iron solidteknics pans, currently sitting there obediently, waiting for lunch to be made in them.

Yes, the front one IS in the process of regaining decent seasoning after my wife stripped the old seasoning with a bunch of tomatoes...


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Lunch is .... fresh cabbage and homemade sauerkraut sauteed with bacon, garlic and nigella seeds. Wish me luck.
> 
> View attachment 90045
> 
> 
> Prepped with my beater, a 210 Uraku.


That looks good. But it also looks like the final thing you’ll ever eat. I hope that I’m wrong and that you’ll recover. Soon


----------



## Luftmensch

juice said:


> I do love these Australian artisan-designed-and-produced wrought iron solidteknics pans





I have been on the edge of getting one of these for a long while now... need/want a bigger skillet. I keep ping-ponging back and forth between Lodge and Solidteknics. I really like the concept but am not mad about the aesthetic design... which... lets face it... is pretty superficial. They also do an interesting stainless range...


----------



## juice

I've got a Lodge, I use it when I've run out of these. The only thing I have bad to say about the Solidteknics is the prices, they're kinda nuts, ESPECIALLY the SS range, which is why I don't have any of their SS units  I bought most of my seven(?) as a "leftover bits" package years ago, and they've been awesome, and they weren't *too *expensive buying them that way.

They've got an AU Kickstarter running for another couple of days (I grabbed a couple of the 26cm pans as I often wish I had more of that size) and it's the cheapest way to grab one to see if you like them or not. (They use kickstarted a LOT to launch new designs and so on. They have also started manufacturing in the US, so they have KS for them as well, IIRC.)









SOLIDTEKNICS Lightning iron skillets – 100% Australian made!


NEW 18cm & 26cm workhorse sizes. Tough pans for tough times. No frills, just SOLID performance & maximum value.




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## panda

erickso1 said:


> Pizza night.
> ham and pineapple
> cheese
> sweet fennel sausage and mushroom.
> 
> View attachment 90365
> View attachment 90367
> View attachment 90368


i'll take a cheese pie to go


----------



## orangehero

Luftmensch said:


> I have been on the edge of getting one of these for a long while now... need/want a bigger skillet. I keep ping-ponging back and forth between Lodge and Solidteknics. I really like the concept but am not mad about the aesthetic design... which... lets face it... is pretty superficial. They also do an interesting stainless range...



Have a look at DARTO.






Home | Darto International







www.dartointernational.com





I personnally have a Sping USA Blackline carbon steel pan that I really like.






Spring USA Blackline Frying Pans


Our most popular cookware, performs like cast-iron but is stronger and lighter.




springusa.com


----------



## valgard

Breakfast


----------



## lowercasebill

Zucchini round brushed with beef fat and grilled. Brown butter tri color cous cous.


----------



## Bert2368

13 + quarts of fire roasted salsa made from home grown sweet corn, tomatoes, sweet yellow onions and chilis. Roasting the veges on the BBQ grill got put on hold in middle of process for a couple of hours due to huge T storms, tornadoes & rain but there was an awesome rainbow and lots of salsa afterwards.


























Sante fe, Anaheim, Serrano, Poblano chilis. Kashima Sanjo 180 nakiri, Kashima yoshikane gyuto. Loved using a thin razor sharp knife that just walks through dicing squishy, slippery roasted onions without them trying to slip away.


----------



## Lars

I would never think to cook a meat free burger, but J. Kenji Lopes-Alt posted this on his youtube channel and it seemed intriguing enough to give it a go.

Black Bean Burger over charcoal in a potato bun with lettuce, tomato, red onion, pickles and chipotle mayo. Seriously yummy, I recommend giving it a go!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valgard said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 90477
> View attachment 90478


 You are making me regret my plans for instant ramen.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

juice said:


> I've got a Lodge, I use it when I've run out of these. The only thing I have bad to say about the Solidteknics is the prices, they're kinda nuts, ESPECIALLY the SS range, which is why I don't have any of their SS units  I bought most of my seven(?) as a "leftover bits" package years ago, and they've been awesome, and they weren't *too *expensive buying them that way.
> 
> They've got an AU Kickstarter running for another couple of days (I grabbed a couple of the 26cm pans as I often wish I had more of that size) and it's the cheapest way to grab one to see if you like them or not. (They use kickstarted a LOT to launch new designs and so on. They have also started manufacturing in the US, so they have KS for them as well, IIRC.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLIDTEKNICS Lightning iron skillets – 100% Australian made!
> 
> 
> NEW 18cm & 26cm workhorse sizes. Tough pans for tough times. No frills, just SOLID performance & maximum value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com


 I want to visit a friend in London. He wants me to bring him a vintage American cast iron pan. I will. If I can’t find one, I’ll give him one of mine.

I can’t get into any of the new offerings, when my old-ass stuff works so well. It just has a vibe to it. I like to imagine a farm-wife searing deer steaks in it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

juice said:


> I do love these Australian artisan-designed-and-produced wrought iron solidteknics pans, currently sitting there obediently, waiting for lunch to be made in them.
> 
> Yes, the front one IS in the process of regaining decent seasoning after my wife stripped the old seasoning with a bunch of tomatoes...
> 
> View attachment 90437


 Any closeup pics?


----------



## AT5760

Sweet potato taco


----------



## ma_sha1

Filipino Adobo pork chops


----------



## lowercasebill

Left over steak shoyu yuzu kosho wasabi beautifully plated


----------



## DamageInc

I needed something to chase away the dreary sadness of moldy pickles, so I made sticky braised soy sauce glazed pork ribs.


----------



## DamageInc

Continuing with the theme of sticking to what I know how to make, I also made flounder, dusted in rye flour and fried in deep brown butter, served with some beautiful locally grown tomatoes.


----------



## Lars

@DamageInc those were force majeure pickles. No one can be blamed. You will get it next time.


----------



## BillHanna

DamageInc said:


> View attachment 90522


Ahem. I seem to have missed the recipe.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> @DamageInc those were force majeure pickles. No one can be blamed. You will get it next time.


I'm definitely trying again.



BillHanna said:


> Ahem. I seem to have missed the recipe.


No real recipe, all is by eye, just brown the ribs in their own fat, add some spring onion, garlic, and ginger, pour in rice wine, rice vinegar, soy sauce, fish sauce, sesame oil, and honey. Bring to a boil. Season with five spice and some chili flakes. Put in an oven at 160c for two hours or until tender and sticky.


----------



## juice

boomchakabowwow said:


> Any closeup pics?


This the same as all the skillets, pretty much (and the 26 is my favourite, although the 18s get a surprising amount of use). I love these things - lighter than cast iron but I find them the same to cook on.









26cm 'Satin' Iron Workhorse Frypan - Australian made by Solidteknics


26cm Satin AUS-ION Wrought Iron Workhorse Frypan. 100% made in Australia. Suitable for all heat sources (including induction). Healthy, sustainable, multi-generational cookware.




www.solidteknics.com


----------



## Caleb Cox

Pork belly, dry rubbed and smoked (hickory) for about 5 hours at 275. Tender with still some chew, rich but not flabby, nice crust. Very happy.


----------



## valgard

Garlic fried rice an leftover Koji marinated Wagyu striploin


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chicken katsu. I turned mine into a sandwich.


----------



## lowercasebill

Broth of vigor


----------



## Lars

Baked loin of cod, garlic mash, fennel salad


----------



## erickso1




----------



## boomchakabowwow

Breakfast.


----------



## Nedfeister

Cubed tuna sashimi with wasabi and avocado.


----------



## camochili

Some spicy asian style burger with a potato salad...


----------



## camochili

Pulled salmon on a salad with chili popcorn...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Nedfeister said:


> Cubed tuna sashimi with wasabi and avocado.
> View attachment 90612


 Dang! Trade you a perfectly cooked soft boiled egg! 

that looks awesome.


----------



## Nedfeister

I love eggs!  Thanks!
Food photography is a hobby of mine..


----------



## parbaked

Humanely sourced ingredients for a small batch of Sunday gravy...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Comfort food breakfast, starring cheese grits.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Nedfeister said:


> I love eggs!  Thanks!
> Food photography is a hobby of mine..


Great pic.


----------



## Xenif

Oh Canada Cha Siu Noodle









Ontario pork cha siu maple syrup glaze, free run egg, summer sweet corn, enoki mushrooms all locally sourced, and I grew the green onions myself.



Duck eggs from Stoney Creek Quail farms in St. Ann's, Ontario. Prairie red hard stone, milled flour from Harris Ridge Farms in Stonewall, Manitoba.




Cha Tsourkan


----------



## Nedfeister

Xenif said:


> Oh Canada Cha Siu Noodle
> View attachment 90624
> 
> View attachment 90626
> 
> Ontario pork cha siu maple syrup glaze, free run egg, summer sweet corn, enoki mushrooms all locally sourced, and I grew the green onions myself.View attachment 90625
> 
> Duck eggs from Stoney Creek Quail farms in St. Ann's, Ontario. Prairie red hard stone, milled flour from Harris Ridge Farms in Stonewall, Manitoba.
> View attachment 90627
> 
> Cha Tsourkan


That looks so good!


----------



## chiffonodd

Xenif said:


> Oh Canada Cha Siu Noodle
> View attachment 90624
> 
> View attachment 90626
> 
> Ontario pork cha siu maple syrup glaze, free run egg, summer sweet corn, enoki mushrooms all locally sourced, and I grew the green onions myself.View attachment 90625
> 
> Duck eggs from Stoney Creek Quail farms in St. Ann's, Ontario. Prairie red hard stone, milled flour from Harris Ridge Farms in Stonewall, Manitoba.
> View attachment 90627
> 
> Cha Tsourkan








Since we have the same measuring cup, I'm obviously able to make char siu noodle just as good as you  man that looks good....


----------



## juice

Low carb pancakes for brekkie, anyone? (6am, not ready to write any of the usual pretentious wankery crap, sorry


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> Broth of vigor
> View attachment 90598
> View attachment 90599
> View attachment 90600


Are those bonito flakes?


----------



## lowercasebill

dafox said:


> Are those bonito flakes?


Yes and in the bottom is kombu dashi. Broth of vigor is reference to iron chef Rokusaburo Michiba the first Iron Chef Japanese who made dashi for most of his appearances. I saw a YouTube of Japanese restaurant that was using hario for dashi...


----------



## Xenif

lowercasebill said:


> Yes and in the bottom is kombu dashi. Broth of vigor is reference to iron chef Rokusaburo Michiba the first Iron Chef Japanese who made dashi for most of his appearances. I saw a YouTube of Japanese restaurant that was using hario for dashi...


 
Its funny because my preferred dashi method involves a hario pourover


----------



## lowercasebill

Great so now i need hario pour over a hario overnight cold brew.


----------



## esoo

Could only be bothered to take a picture of the BBQ chicken...


----------



## erickso1

Xenif said:


> Oh Canada Cha Siu Noodle
> View attachment 90624
> 
> View attachment 90626
> 
> Ontario pork cha siu maple syrup glaze, free run egg, summer sweet corn, enoki mushrooms all locally sourced, and I grew the green onions myself.View attachment 90625
> 
> Duck eggs from Stoney Creek Quail farms in St. Ann's, Ontario. Prairie red hard stone, milled flour from Harris Ridge Farms in Stonewall, Manitoba.
> View attachment 90627
> 
> Cha Tsourkan




Goddamnit. Just move along. Start posting pbj, hot dogs, Kraft Mac and cheese, etc and just make me feel better about myself. 

You and ditmas really strike a chord for my se Washington ass. Amazing stuff all around.


----------



## Michi

Homemade Thüringer Bratwurst with Brezen and Bavarian Krautsalat (cabbage salad).


----------



## Xenif

Cha Siu Rice bento: Slow Roast Cha Siu, tsukudani style mushroom and carrots, bak choy, cabbage corn and smoked trout salad, Peruvian mandarin orange






Cha Siu breakfast combo for the kids


----------



## Lars

I like my Chicken Satay served over rice..


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> I like my Chicken Satay served over rice..
> View attachment 90737


Free range? Rouge?


----------



## idemhj

Michi said:


> Homemade Thüringer Bratwurst with Brezen and Bavarian Krautsalat (cabbage salad).
> View attachment 90703



Do you put caraway in your Krautsalat? I think it's traditional. Old style Danish kitchen used it lot at, but these days you hardly ever see it - personally I don't miss it at all


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> Free range? Rouge?


Bresse!


----------



## ExistentialHero

camochili said:


> Pulled salmon on a salad with chili popcorn...
> View attachment 90616



Looks awesome! I love popcorn as a texture element for soups and salads.


----------



## Michi

idemhj said:


> Do you put caraway in your Krautsalat? I think it's traditional. Old style Danish kitchen used it lot at, but these days you hardly ever see it - personally I don't miss it at all


Yes, caraway is part of what makes it the genuine thing.


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Homemade Thüringer Bratwurst with Brezen and Bavarian Krautsalat (cabbage salad).
> View attachment 90703



Unless you made that sausage almost 17 years ago or moved to Thüringen last week, it's not Thüringer Bratwurst 

"Seit Januar 2004 ist die Thüringer Rostbratwurst eine offiziell geschütze geografische Angabe."

Looks good, though. I need to make some sausage soon, got a recipe?


----------



## podzap

idemhj said:


> Do you put caraway in your Krautsalat? I think it's traditional. Old style Danish kitchen used it lot at, but these days you hardly ever see it - personally I don't miss it at all



Sauerkraut, caraway, and some standing pork ribs into the slow cooker until you can just lift all the bones out. Needs a lot of caraway! I used to start this before work in the morning and then come home and have it for dinner. I miss my clay crock pot with the glass lid - they don't make em like that any more.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Unless you made that sausage almost 17 years ago or moved to Thüringen last week, it's not Thüringer Bratwurst
> 
> "Seit Januar 2004 ist die Thüringer Rostbratwurst eine offiziell geschütze geografische Angabe."


OK, then, it's Australian Thüringer Bratwurst then 



> Looks good, though. I need to make some sausage soon, got a recipe?


Will put up a recipe soon.


----------



## camochili

ExistentialHero said:


> Looks awesome! I love popcorn as a texture element for soups and salads.


Thank you. yes, the popcorn became quite spicy but worked perfect with the citric notes of the dressing and the salad.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Homemade Thüringer Bratwurst with Brezen and Bavarian Krautsalat (cabbage salad).
> View attachment 90703



ich liebe thüringer!


----------



## Byphy

Basque Burnt Cheesecake


----------



## lowercasebill

podzap said:


> Sauerkraut, caraway, and some standing pork ribs into the slow cooker until you can just lift all the bones out. Needs a lot of caraway! I used to start this before work in the morning and then come home and have it for dinner. I miss my clay crock pot with the glass lid - they don't make em like that any more.


 I make a lot of sauerkraut. Hundreds of lbs on a good year. The caraway and dill caraway are the most requested followed by the carrot cranberry.


----------



## Lars

This is another dish from my fellow danes Kirk+Maabjerg. I'm sure I have posted this before, but here is a reprise.
Panfried Garfish, boiled new potatoes and a cabbage salad with acidified cream dressing. Summer on a plate.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## chiffonodd

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 90795



best. chopsticks. ever.


----------



## Danzo

Xenif said:


> Black Angus short rib mini burgers, for breakfast. You know that lettuce is really good when the first thing the kids said was "wow this lettuce is great" View attachment 90292
> View attachment 90293
> View attachment 90294
> View attachment 90295


matfer bourgeat pan?


----------



## Xenif

Danzo said:


> matfer bourgeat pan?



De Buyer Mineral B 8"


----------



## Xenif

Tonkatsu Lunch Set


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> best. chopsticks. ever.


Co-sign


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Co-sign



Little known star wars trivia: Vader was just a cover story, luke really lost his hand in a tragic lightsaber chopsticks incident.


----------



## Xenif

chiffonodd said:


> Little known star wars trivia: Vader was just a cover story, luke really lost his hand in a tragic lightsaber chopsticks incident.


 And if Luke was Chinese, he would lost his hand when vader "Tapped" his hand with the said chopsticks whwn he was playing with his food


----------



## juice

Umami burger patties ready to hit the freezer. Prep makes life so much easier.

(Also, another advantage of a flat glass cooktop (induction, in this instance) - more bench space


----------



## valgard

A travesty of a dish


----------



## panda

valgard said:


> A travesty of a dish
> View attachment 90881


what knife maker?


----------



## ArthurHolo

Nothing hard, a regular apply pie


----------



## Byphy

S&P pork chops w unnecessary green onions to show people I know how to cut things.


----------



## Chips

Byphy said:


> Basque Burnt Cheesecake
> 
> View attachment 90772



Looks like the unobtainium cheesecakes from Basuku that everyone is loosing their minds over!


----------



## KyleHeath

Lumpia


----------



## Byphy

Chips said:


> Looks like the unobtainium cheesecakes from Basuku that everyone is loosing their minds over!



Sells out before I ever have a chance to order, so I just made my own!


----------



## erickso1

Grilled pork tenderloin, cheese, mango, hot sauce, grilled asparagus. The bread is my first attempt at puccia. It wasn't exactly the same, but it was a really nice sandwich roll. 

"Puccia is a small flat bread of a diameter between 20 and about 30 cm with a crust of dark colour and a white crumb.

It originates from the Salento area, both in the province of Brindisi and Lecce. They are also common in the province of Foggia where they are called "paposc"."


----------



## Byphy

Seen a lot of Filipino food being posted recently and I’m here for it


----------



## Lars

Chicken Pulao


----------



## dang

The saucing looks a bit messy (and heavy) but it worked all the same. Wild sockeye fillets with cherry tomatoes and herb sauce.


----------



## parbaked

This dish of Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta from the danish chefs Kirk+Maabjerg has 3.5oz of rocket per serving.
That could easily make a salad for six, but it totally works and is very delicious.




Thanks @Lars!


----------



## juice

Lars said:


> Chicken Pulao


Is that soap seasoning all over the top?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Cilantro haters are welcome. Just know you're wrong.


----------



## spaceconvoy

not wrong, just genetically inferior


----------



## valgard

Ants climbing on a tree


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wrongly made.


----------



## valgard

Caleb Cox said:


> Wrongly made.


Care to elaborate? Besides the amount not stock that didn't look to scale well


----------



## Caleb Cox

valgard said:


> Care to elaborate? Besides the amount not stock that didn't look to scale well


Sorry your post came out before mine, which was intended as a reply to spaceconvoy's reply. Was saying that people who don't like cilantro are wrongly made, not your dish, which looks great!


----------



## valgard

Caleb Cox said:


> Sorry your post came out before mine, which was intended as a reply to spaceconvoy's reply. Was saying that people who don't like cilantro are wrongly made, not your dish, which looks great!


Lol, I was hoping to learn something. I'm sorry for the guys that can't taste cilantro properly


----------



## esoo

Beef on rice


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> This dish of Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta from the danish chefs Kirk+Maabjerg has 3.5oz of rocket per serving.
> That could easily make a salad for six, but it totally works and is very delicious.
> Thanks @Lars!


I'm stoked that you made it. Looks great!


----------



## Lars

juice said:


> Is that soap seasoning all over the top?


I was all out of coriander and used some mint and parsley instead. Coriander would have been nice, though..


----------



## juice

Lars said:


> I was all out of coriander and used some mint and parsley instead.


Yeah, I wondered. But they look enough like coriander to fan the flames of war...


----------



## Lars

Spanish chickpea and spinach stew


----------



## valgard

Lars said:


> Spanish chickpea and spinach stew
> View attachment 91040


Yes! A hundred yes! One of my comfort foods. But it looks like I put a lot more chorizo on mine


----------



## DitmasPork

Sweet and Spicy Gochujang Chicken Drumstick Lollipops. Haven't roasted these yet, they've been marinating overnight in gochujang, soy sauce, sake, sesame oil, sugar, garlic, ginger.


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> But it looks like I put a lot more chorizo on mine


"More chorizo" is never the wrong answer.


----------



## esoo

juice said:


> "More chorizo" is never the wrong answer.



Unless the question was"Cheesecake?"


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> Unless the question was"Cheesecake?"


Why would that change it?


----------



## parbaked

Not really cooking, but a fun meal...
Last night was the anniversary. Figured wifey must be sick of my cooking so I surprised her with a ready to prepare meal from Acquerello, a 2 Michelin star spot near our home. My plating sucks, but I did use dishes that her Mom made for the first two courses...
Menu with reheating and plating instructions:




Confit of cherry tomatoes on aioli with basil.




Lamb tartare, eggplant & chickpea puree, mint & lavash...knife work on lamb was not great...




Squid ink lumache with shellfish brandy cream sauce. This dish was superb.




Pork with apple butter, beans & celery root slaw




Poached peaches with Marsala pastry cream & brown butte streusel




Nice change from cooking or takeout...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jacked up my cast iron pan toasting fresh white corn.

this is Mexican street corn in a bowl. Tough on cast iron, but delicious.


----------



## erickso1

Pizza night. 
#1 - Red potato, zucchini, parm, evoo, pepper, sharp white cheddar. 
#2 - Half Pepp and Pineapple, half cheese. (mix of whole milk low moisture and fresh). Parm and peccorino on top.


----------



## Michi

erickso1 said:


> #2 - Half Pepp and Pineapple, half cheese.


Nice pictures, and good looking pizza. The pineapple is a lie…


----------



## Lars

Another chicken dinner


----------



## chiffonodd

erickso1 said:


> Pizza night.
> #1 - Red potato, zucchini, parm, evoo, pepper, sharp white cheddar.
> #2 - Half Pepp and Pineapple, half cheese. (mix of whole milk low moisture and fresh). Parm and peccorino on top.
> 
> View attachment 91145
> View attachment 91146



Looks great, love these sheet pan pizzas, but i wonder about maybe parcooking the potato (and zucchini, even?) a bit so that they caramelize when you actually bake the pizza in the oven? At least for the potato, I'm guessing that the time in the oven isn't long enough to crisp/caramelize, especially with all that other thermal mass to heat. I started parcooking at least some veg for pizza, like mushroom for example. Get them to release some water and brown just a little up front, then basically finish in the oven when baking the pizza. Found I got better results that way.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Sweet and Spicy Gochujang Chicken Drumstick Lollipops. Haven't roasted these yet, they've been marinating overnight in gochujang, soy sauce, sake, sesame oil, sugar, garlic, ginger.
> 
> View attachment 91049
> 
> View attachment 91050
> 
> View attachment 91051


 lovely. my auntie used to make them out of the winglettes. i just watched Sam the cooking guy do them as well. i'm gonna try it.


----------



## erickso1

chiffonodd said:


> Looks great, love these sheet pan pizzas, but i wonder about maybe parcooking the potato (and zucchini, even?) a bit so that they caramelize when you actually bake the pizza in the oven? At least for the potato, I'm guessing that the time in the oven isn't long enough to crisp/caramelize, especially with all that other thermal mass to heat. I started parcooking at least some veg for pizza, like mushroom for example. Get them to release some water and brown just a little up front, then basically finish in the oven when baking the pizza. Found I got better results that way.



Thats a fair point. It was my first time using potatoes in any form on pizza and of the recipes I'd seen it was about 70/30, parcooked, not parcooked. When it came down to it, since the toppings weren't decided until almost noon, that I would just use them raw ( I soaked the potato in salt water). Next time I plan on doing some par cooking in some way shape or form. We've got some adjustments outside of that to make, like a figuring out a white sauce to put underneath, etc.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> lovely. my auntie used to make them out of the winglettes. i just watched Sam the cooking guy do them as well. i'm gonna try it.



Next time I'll use drumettes from the wing, gonna deep fry them.

Finally roasted this batch last night. Drumsticks prepped; marinated overnight (gochujang, soy sauce, sake, sesame oil, sugar, garlic, ginger); removed from ‘fridge an hour before cooking; foil wrapped around joints, baked at 400f for *25–30 minutes; basted with reserved marinade halfway through; rested for 15–20 minutes after baking; tablespoon or two of sake to leftover marinade, brought to boil, simmered for 5 minutes; foil removed from chicken joints, lollipops dunked into sauce. Done, plate, eat. I ate too much last night—they were really good!

Munetoshi butcher knife was useful to cut the joint flat at the right angle so they'll stand up straight.


----------



## Xenif

Pork meatball nabe and fresh Udon


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Pork meatball nabe and fresh Udon
> View attachment 91184
> View attachment 91185
> View attachment 91187
> View attachment 91186


Damn! You're a noodle machine.


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> Damn! You're a noodle machine.


It has been a bit of a minor addiction lately ...


----------



## Xenif

Homemade Cha Siu, Homemade 35% hydro kansui ramen noodle
















The child was also homemade


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> It has been a bit of a minor addiction lately ...


You've inspired me to get my noodle game going! I was reading up in the Momofuku cookbook about making alkaline salt from baking soda for ramen noodles—have you done that method?


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> You've inspired me to get my noodle game going! I was reading up in the Momofuku cookbook about making alkaline salt from baking soda for ramen noodles—have you done that method?


Yes just bake one cup of sodium bicarbonate for an hour. Do it on a parchment, so its easy to transfer to a glass jar for keeping. I use it instead of lye water (kansui). Also help when you make udon just use 1/8 tsp in the boiling can help raise the ph and get firmer chewier noodles

The noodles above were by ratio 100g flour:35g water: 2g salt:2g sodium carbonate


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> The child was also homemade



I find those to be better than market-sourced

Ramen looks


----------



## parbaked

Xenif said:


> The child was also homemade


Looks good!
Recipe?


----------



## Kgp

Xenif said:


> Homemade Cha Siu, Homemade 35% hydro kansui ramen noodleView attachment 91188
> View attachment 91189
> View attachment 91190
> View attachment 91191
> View attachment 91192


Beautiful! Nice looking kid, too!


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> Looks good!
> Recipe?


Recipe for noodles or child?


----------



## Xenif

parbaked said:


> Looks good!
> Recipe?



Feed that noodle into your wife. That is all


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Next time I'll use drumettes from the wing, gonna deep fry them.
> 
> Finally roasted this batch last night. Drumsticks prepped; marinated overnight (gochujang, soy sauce, sake, sesame oil, sugar, garlic, ginger); removed from ‘fridge an hour before cooking; foil wrapped around joints, baked at 400f for *25–30 minutes; basted with reserved marinade halfway through; rested for 15–20 minutes after baking; tablespoon or two of sake to leftover marinade, brought to boil, simmered for 5 minutes; foil removed from chicken joints, lollipops dunked into sauce. Done, plate, eat. I ate too much last night—they were really good!
> 
> Munetoshi butcher knife was useful to cut the joint flat at the right angle so they'll stand up straight.
> 
> View attachment 91181
> 
> View attachment 91182
> 
> View attachment 91183


Damn. Perfect! Did you have to pull that one pin bone?


----------



## chiffonodd

Xenif said:


> Homemade Cha Siu, Homemade 35% hydro kansui ramen noodleView attachment 91188
> View attachment 91189
> View attachment 91190
> View attachment 91191
> View attachment 91192
> 
> 
> The child was also homemade



Your ramen posts are awesome!! What do you do for broth?


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Damn. Perfect! Did you have to pull that one pin bone?


I just clipped the fibula with scissors—I’m the only one eating it so no worries. Wife is pescatarian.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Fibula. Look at the big Brain on Ditmas! 

you did a wonderful job frenching the tibia. Hehe.


----------



## parbaked

Xenif said:


> Feed that noodle into your wife.



Next time wifey says she feel like noodles, she's gonna be disappointed...


----------



## esoo

Tilapia, brown butter spatzle, cucumber salad





Team beige mostly....


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Fibula. Look at the big Brain on Ditmas!
> 
> you did a wonderful job frenching the tibia. Hehe.


Had anatomy classes at Uni. First time it came in handy in decades—tuition money well spent.


----------



## juice

esoo said:


> Team beige mostly....


#LikeFarming #BeigeLion


----------



## Xenif

chiffonodd said:


> Your ramen posts are awesome!! What do you do for broth?



This one was anchovies, mushrooms, kelp, and secret ingredient Swansons Chintan. Miso tare. Sesame seed oil to top.


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Next time wifey says she feel like noodles she's gonna get a surprise...


Just get Xenif to come over for that part, he seems to have the requisite skillz.


----------



## Xenif

juice said:


> Just get Xenif to come over for that part, he seems to have the requisite skillz.



Nah, you just have to learn to unleash your inner noodle. Squid based broth is the way to go


----------



## ian

Chicken in (garden cherry) tomato sauce. Candied/caramelized lemons and mint. Served with “random” noodles. (I rolled out some pretty wet, not very rested pasta dough on the counter somewhat thin, and then not very carefully cut it into a grid with a pizza cutter, and then made additional diagonal slices. I really liked them. )


----------



## chiffonodd

Xenif said:


> Pork meatball nabe and fresh Udon
> View attachment 91187
> View attachment 91186



Also what knife is that?


----------



## Xenif

chiffonodd said:


> Also what knife is that?



Yu Kurosaki Chuka in AS


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## juice

Slow-cooked roast leg of lamb with roasted sweet potato, onion, and pumpkin, finished with gravy.

No photos, as we ate late, and with the getting the place ready to sell, everything is all over the place and I couldn't get the lightbox out, and it was too dark without it.

It was awesome, though, and heaps of leftovers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

replace all occurrences of ’gold’ with ’beige’.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Pizza night! Sourdough Neapolitan crust, San Marzanos, mozz and a nice spicy pepperoni from Olli Salumeria. Just about perfect.


----------



## Lars

Lamb meatballs, twice steamed couscous, yoghurt dip and chopped salad


----------



## juice

Lars said:


> twice steamed couscous


Only twice?


----------



## Twigg

Seasoned potatoes smothered in caramelized onion and paprika and smoked leg of lamb with Dave's Killer Bread.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Lars

juice said:


> Only twice?


Only twice. I follow this recipe. Fluffy with a subtle spicy undertone. Delicious.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Tried to lightly fry some Sidecar (an Australian butcher who set up shop in Singapore making incredible fresh sausages) sausages...






...as a quick way to add flavor to the side effects of chopping practice worked into a Sunday morning.

Living in a place like Singapore, I envy posts on this thread from people with easy access to small farms and all kinds of fresh produce.


----------



## DamageInc

Carbonara with black trumpet mushrooms.





Bread and butter pickles.








I also made tiramisu for my grandmothers 90 year birthday, only to be completely put to shame by my cousin's cake.








My 15 year old cousin's creation.


----------



## juice

DamageInc said:


> My 15 year old cousin's creation.


I don't eat cake, but that's wild.


----------



## Luftmensch

DamageInc said:


> My 15 year old cousin's creation.



Thats amazing!



juice said:


> I don't eat cake, but that's wild.



There is a class of cake I call a "F*** Y**" cake... where you feel like the baker put so much deliberate effort into the cake, it shifts the celebration from the recipient to the baker and makes everybody feel guilty about eating it...

... but maybe I am just bitter about my poor cake skills


----------



## lowercasebill

Left over potato and home made sausage hash




And my entry into the August beige competition


----------



## Michi

Some interesting ingredients for chicken soup:




Honey date, Betony tuber, Dendrobium loddigesii (orchid), Smilax glabra root (sarsaparilla), Radix ophiopogonis, shark cartilage, Chinese yam, and starfish.

After about three hours of cooking in homemade chicken stock and after adding a pound of chicken, you get a really nice aromatic soup:


----------



## josemartinlopez

That chicken soup would make any Asian grandmother proud!


----------



## josemartinlopez

Trying to marinade some Filipino chicken adobo (with some bay leaf overload) inspired by a chat with @Byphy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish in beige butter.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Or is it beiged butter?


----------



## DamageInc

Matty Matheson lasagna


----------



## parbaked

#19 but on a baguette, sourced parbaked of course...




#potatochipsarebeigefood


----------



## Lars

Broken fishcake, roast spuds, beige beans and leftover yoghurt dip


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> #19 but on a baguette, sourced parbaked of course...
> View attachment 91427
> 
> 
> #potatochipsarebeigefood


That’s perfection on a plate right there!


----------



## ExistentialHero

Dutch chef said:


> -Make a starter sirup 1 part sugar 2 parts water boil till clear.
> -leave to cool in a sterile jar
> -add yeast ( ether dry yeast or baking yeast culture for sourdough)or kombucha when cooled to room temprature.
> -stone the cherries and add to sirup with some spices.( I prefer Asian cinnamon, star anise and black peppercorns with cherry)
> -add fruit to jar and loosely cover with a lid , if your fruit tends to float use a sterile weight to keep it out of contact with the open air.
> -leave the fruit to ferment at room temperature for 3 days
> -after 3 days store with a closed lid in the refrigerator.
> -there will be a buildup of c02 so “burp”your jar before closing. You can preserve this fruit chilled up to 2 months. Should taste mildly sour and spiced. Cherry flavor will become more intense.
> 
> side note : to get a more pronounced flavor add some yogurt culture .



Finally got around to making these--what fun! I'll definitely be doing this again next cherry season--or maybe I'll try it with some frozen ones?

Fermenting next to the parent sourdough starter:





And here's one nestled on some bee balm granita:





Thanks for this awesome idea!


----------



## podzap

Pulled a bunch of crabs out of our family's lakefront waters and had a feast last night.


----------



## Byphy

josemartinlopez said:


> View attachment 91398
> 
> 
> Trying to marinade some Filipino chicken adobo (with some bay leaf overload) inspired by a chat with @Byphy.



Did you use mirin??


----------



## josemartinlopez

No, you need to give me the fusion recipe. I don't have any mirin in my cupboard right now, funny enough!


----------



## Byphy

josemartinlopez said:


> No, you need to give me the fusion recipe. I don't have any mirin in my cupboard right now, funny enough!



No recipe, just feel! Haha

My mom would slap me if she found out I used mirin tho


----------



## juice

I was operating somewhat on autopilot yesterday when chopping up the pumpkin for the roast lamb, and I cut the skin off it(?) so we used some of it to make soup to freeze. kept some out for entrée, though. (Despite the evidence of the image, it was actually really nice.)

Then slow-cooked the leg of lamb for four hours, and roasted some sweet potato, pumpkin (sans skin, it's not as good), onion and cauliflower. More veges than I've eaten at one sitting for months, quite literally.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Malaysian Green-Onion pan bread! Trying to get back into my wife’s goid graces. . It’s cooling down now. Hard to resist!


----------



## DitmasPork

Picanha Steak 'Chaliapin' (Yōshoku Steak). Last night's riff on Japanese style steak—Sauté two onions chopped with a Raquin, 3 cloves of garlic in 2 tbsp butter and a drizzle of olive oil until well caramelized; add to pan 2 tbsp shoyu, 2 tbsp mirin, 1 tbsp rice vinegar, 1 tsp S&B Ramen Pepper—transfer to a bowl. Skillet fry 3 Picanha steaks until desired doneness, remove from pan, rest under foil tent (approx. 15 min.). Add caramelized onions to same skillet, medium flame, soaking up steak goodness, add 1 tbsp Armagnac—also incorporate any juices released by resting steaks. Slice Picanha steaks, arrange on plate, top generously with onions.


----------



## Kgp

One of my all time favorite comfort foods: Swiss steak. I go heavy on the veggies and add carrots and potatoes to make it a one pot meal.


----------



## Xenif

Carl Kotte said:


> Or is it beiged butter?



Don't lie to yourself, thats browned buter


----------



## Xenif

Random stuff I made 










Practice makes perfect, Udon is so easy yet so hard. Its very much like knife sharpening/polishing.




Meatball nabe was so good, it was requested again, thats pretty rare here




Gyudon /w soft poached egg




Teriyaki beef bento


----------



## Carl Kotte

The toddlers’ happy fish hunt.




You’ll find the recipe for it, along with many others, in my forthcoming book ’Learning to live in a world of Christian Rock: some snipets of the immortal wisdom of the Beige Lion’.


----------



## Lars

Thai Basil Duck


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Thai Basil Duck
> View attachment 91549


Awesome! Did you start with a roasted or raw duck?


----------



## lowercasebill

My favorite lunch


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! Did you start with a roasted or raw duck?


Thanks! I pan fried a duck breast for the purpose.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> Don't lie to yourself, thats browned buter


Xenif my friend, I’m so offended I don’t know what to say. You of all people


----------



## camochili

Pollock fish sticks on a salad of cucumer and radish with a asian style dressing.
It has been a while that i had fish sticks...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Kanye is on his way.


----------



## Dutch chef

ExistentialHero said:


> Finally got around to making these--what fun! I'll definitely be doing this again next cherry season--or maybe I'll try it with some frozen ones?
> 
> Fermenting next to the parent sourdough starter:
> View attachment 91438
> 
> 
> And here's one nestled on some bee balm granita:
> View attachment 91439
> 
> 
> Thanks for this awesome idea!


Looks great. What kind of spice did you use ? How’s the taste. You’re welcome


----------



## Dutch chef

Tangerine and Yuzu parfait served in Spiced green tea boba carmelised white chocolat crumble.


----------



## ian

Oh yea, @Dutch chef? Here’s my response. Roast pork, egg & cheese on an english muffin with habanero hot sauce because I woke up at 4:15 am today and can’t get back to sleep.


----------



## erickso1

I really like Pollack. Best pollack I ever head was when I worked on the fish processing boat in Alaska. At least once a week the kitchen would get a bunch of fresh pollack fillets and beer batter them. Absolutely dynamite.


----------



## Dutch chef

ian said:


> Oh yea, @Dutch chef? Here’s my response. Roast pork, egg & cheese on an english muffin with habanero hot sauce because I woke up at 4:15 am today and can’t get back to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 91688


I think I got bested In the late night snack department.


----------



## parbaked

Can sourced, line caught tuna served open face on the remains of a previously parbaked baguette with beige chips:


----------



## lowercasebill

parbaked said:


> Can sourced, line caught tuna served open face on the remains of a previously parbaked baguette with beige chips:
> View attachment 91710


American tuna?


----------



## Lars

I turned leftover duck breast into biksemad and served it with a fried egg and pickled beets


----------



## parbaked

lowercasebill said:


> American tuna?


Caught in Columbian waters with circle hooks and nylon leads...but it was canned in the US.


----------



## lowercasebill

parbaked said:


> Caught in Columbian waters with circle hooks and nylon leads...but it was canned in the US.


Check out American tuna (that's the name of the company) a bit pricey but it has a 7 yr shelf life


----------



## Caleb Cox

Jerk chicken wings


----------



## Carl Kotte

No filters!


----------



## parbaked

ecchef said:


> Change the toast to a bialy. Otherwise, perfect.


Qui chef:




Smoked salmon, latkes, scrambled eggs and a bialy..


----------



## Byphy

Fried Fish Sando & Yam Fries

Made from forced-scrap ingredients that cured in my fridge for over a week.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Not sure how yall feel about semi-pro ish posts here but thought Id share. My friends got a suite at the palms for another friends surprise bday party and asked for a sushi dinner. Im no expert but I can do the basics. 
1st course: not pictured spicy garlic edamame
2nd: Oysters with yuzu mignonette
3rd: Grapefruit Salmon Crudo
4th: Assorted Sushi Rolls(California, Spicy Tuna, Shrimp Tempura)
5th: not pictured: Miso Soup with Shimeiji Mushrooms and tofu
6th: Homemade Strawberry Ice cream with Tuilie Crisp, Bruleed strawberries and Whipped cream.

Bonus pic of the view


----------



## lowercasebill

My first karage, kind of, as a bit short on stuff.


----------



## tchan001

Made the world's easiest bread with my 6 years old son. Beer Bread. Recipe based on this.








Oatmeal Stout Beer Bread - Taste Love and Nourish


This Oatmeal Stout Beer Bread may be the most extraordinary beer bread you’ll ever make. Simple, quick and completely satisfies the impetus for baking bread. Its buttery, crunchy crust yields to a rich interior that will have you slicing another piece before you’ve finished the first. When I...




www.tasteloveandnourish.com


----------



## parbaked

Wifey sourced early girl tomato with ricotta, basil & balsamic...




Chicken thighs & Italian sausages roasted in my toaster oven with peppers, onions & potatoes...


----------



## Lars

Fried rice with blistered green beans and basil


----------



## Dutch chef

YumYumSauce said:


> Not sure how yall feel about semi-pro ish posts here but thought Id share. My friends got a suite at the palms for another friends surprise bday party and asked for a sushi dinner. Im no expert but I can do the basics.
> 1st course: not pictured spicy garlic edamame
> 2nd: Oysters with yuzu mignonette
> 3rd: Grapefruit Salmon Crudo
> 4th: Assorted Sushi Rolls(California, Spicy Tuna, Shrimp Tempura)
> 5th: not pictured: Miso Soup with Shimeiji Mushrooms and tofu
> 6th: Homemade Strawberry Ice cream with Tuilie Crisp, Bruleed strawberries and Whipped cream.
> 
> Bonus pic of the view


Share what you like. 
pro , home cook it’s all food nothing special.
I really enjoy watching creative choices and interesting ingredients I have never used before.
but more than anything I can see care and enjoyment in making food In most of these post that’s what it all about. 
I love those post look what I made for my wife to take to work , or healthy food for the kids , late night snack but my fridge was almost empty, duck egg pasta. those pictures tell a story about who you are as a person... the real food.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Amaebi nigiri


----------



## juice

The usual - chicken/turkey sausage (with sweet chilli sauce and sour cream), bacon, cheese kransky, haloumi, fried egg, but this time with added avocado! OUT THERE!


----------



## YumYumSauce

Dutch chef said:


> Share what you like.
> pro , home cook it’s all food nothing special.
> I really enjoy watching creative choices and interesting ingredients I have never used before.
> but more than anything I can see care and enjoyment in making food In most of these post that’s what it all about.
> I love those post look what I made for my wife to take to work , or healthy food for the kids , late night snack but my fridge was almost empty, duck egg pasta. those pictures tell a story about who you are as a person... the real food.



I agree! Those kinds of home cooked meals are what got me into cooking in the 1st place!


----------



## Xenif

Ramen beta testing 










Chintan and Paitan




Three kinds of tare










35% hydro ramen feat Heiji


----------



## Xenif

Ramen beta test part 2



Shoyu chintan ramen beta test







Spicy Garlic Miso with Paitan beta test


----------



## erickso1

My 6yo picked out a recipe from a magazine we had on the counter. It was a picture of rice with four unbroken egg yolks on top. Said he wanted that recipe for dinner. Ooook. So golden fried rice (or whatever you want to call this home version of it).

First pic is yolks mixed into day old rice. Second pic is the finished product. It was good enough that my 8 yo came back for thirds.


----------



## Lars

Mackerel and potatoes


----------



## valgard

Spicy beef noodle soup


----------



## valgard

I hadn't been cooking much lately as I have been hiking a lot and I have too much work to do or I'm too tired when at home, but this was really satisfying.


----------



## chiffonodd

valgard said:


> I hadn't been cooking much lately as I have been hiking a lot and I have too much work to do or I'm too tired when at home, but this was really satisfying.



Looks really good, how'd you make it?


----------



## valgard

chiffonodd said:


> Looks really good, how'd you make it?


Pretty much following this recipe









Spicy Beef Noodle Soup


This spicy beef noodle soup recipe is surprisingly simple to prepare at home, spicy, flavorful,and tastes even better than what you can get at a restaurant.




thewoksoflife.com





Slightly different quantities of some spices, but almost exactly that recipe.


----------



## erickso1

Pizza night
Niman ranch Canadian bacon half, cheese other

Ricotta/Greek yogurt base, sharp cheddar, potato, zucchini, mozz rosemary, s&p.


----------



## parbaked

Canto-comfort food:




Siu yuk with celery and gailan with oyster sauce:


----------



## juice

Our new "soft look" house-made pumpkin soup, made from organic Victorian butternuts and onions, with our chef's secret recipe chaffles on the side.


----------



## krx927

Karnıyarık – Turkish Stuffed Aubergine with bulgur, some carrots and a spoon of Turkish yogurt.


----------



## chiffonodd

erickso1 said:


> Pizza night
> Niman ranch Canadian bacon half, cheese other
> 
> Ricotta/Greek yogurt base, sharp cheddar, potato, zucchini, mozz rosemary, s&p.



Nice! Potatoes came out way better this time on your white pizza. Compare:


----------



## Xenif

The most basic of ramen, thin 35% hydro noodles, Shio, Chicken chintan, a few drops of sesame oil and negi for aroma












Been on a bit of a ramen rampage lately, testing out noodles, tare and soup combos


----------



## DitmasPork

Skillet London Broil with Housemade Mexican Spice Rub. There was good sale at supermarket, here's my 'blue plate special'!

Guajillo Chile and Chile de Arbol Spice Rub: 1 Guajillo Chile; 2 Chile de Árbol; 1 tsp cumin seeds; 1 tsp fennel seeds; 1 tsp Coleman’s mustard powder; 3 tbsp kosher salt. Leftover spice rub kept in airtight container for future use.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> The most basic of ramen, thin 35% hydro noodles, Shio, Chicken chintan, a few drops of sesame oil and negi for aroma
> 
> View attachment 92208
> View attachment 92210
> 
> View attachment 92207
> 
> Been on a bit of a ramen rampage lately, testing out noodles, tare and soup combos


Looks great! #ketonightmare


----------



## erickso1

chiffonodd said:


> Nice! Potatoes came out way better this time on your white pizza. Compare:



They did. I S&P and drizzle of olive oil and threw them in the oven while it was pre heating. Pulled them when they were cooked but not starting to dry out. Between that and the ricotta/yogurt base it was much improved. Appreciate it.


----------



## parbaked

Woke up hungry and made leftover si yau wong chow mein (soy sauce noodles) and scrambled eggs with char siu:





I feel better now...


----------



## juice

OK, ready to go - breakfast, along with diced beef, diced lamb and chicken thighs, after being pulled out of the freezer last night. Multiple curries (well, that's what we call them here in Australia) being made today, then they'll go back into the freezer as single-serve meals. (Yes, they'll be beautiful rectangles/cubes just as the raw ingredients are here.) #Efficiency


----------



## Xenif

17 bowl long Ramen tasting

Shio Chintan, Mushroom Shoyu Paitan, and Miso Paitan Jiro style
















Note that these have less soup than normal because its taste testing


----------



## juice

Chicken yellow curry (thickened this up quite a lot with Xantham Gum after taking the photo, and forgot to take another).






Beef Massaman (pumpkin, not potato) in the Solidteknics wok





Massaman ready for freezing (freezer bags inside the containers to get regular shape, removed from containers once frozen to save space). Shun Gyuto over on the left (sorry, no fancy knives to casually leave in shot yet


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Pretty much following this recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy Beef Noodle Soup
> 
> 
> This spicy beef noodle soup recipe is surprisingly simple to prepare at home, spicy, flavorful,and tastes even better than what you can get at a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewoksoflife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly different quantities of some spices, but almost exactly that recipe.


I tried this tonight and it turned out really well. Much enjoyed by me and my family. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> I tried this tonight and it turned out really well. Much enjoyed by me and my family. Thanks for the recipe!


Mmm, might try that with zoodles or doodles.


----------



## valgard

Michi said:


> I tried this tonight and it turned out really well. Much enjoyed by me and my family. Thanks for the recipe!


Nice!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Only filters.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Lil sushi party.


----------



## Xenif

Too much ramen


----------



## BillHanna

Xenif said:


> Too much ramen


I demand The 18th Ramen.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Xenif said:


> Too much ramenView attachment 92352
> View attachment 92353
> View attachment 92354
> View attachment 92355



Looks tasty, but every bird roasted whole just leaves me mourning the chance to break it down with a honesuki


----------



## parbaked

Lunch: Italian sausage, onions, shrooms & garlic on a previously parbaked baguette with more beige chips...




#allbeigeallgood


----------



## Byphy

I swear I cook other things than Filipino food but my mother-in-law is visiting so I made her my all time fav dish.

Kare Kare

You usually make this dish when celebrating something. Has ox tails, tripe and veggies and is braised in peanut butter and fish sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> I swear I cook other things than Filipino food but my mother-in-law is visiting so I made her my all time fav dish.


Thinking the Basque cheesecake would also earn big time brownie points...


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Thinking the Basque cheesecake would also earn big time brownie points...



Going in the oven tomorrow


----------



## juice

So, here's the result of freezing the curries in the sistema containers - a bunch of regularly-shaped frozen blocks that fit really efficiently into your freezer! WOOHOO! (pre-freezing shot below (again)) Yes, I wrote on them post-freezing, then let them sit while the texta dried, then put them back into the freezer. 

We made a lamb curry today, so that is now 14 single-serve meals in the freezer ready to go. AWESOME PREPPING.


----------



## podzap

Making 10kg of USA-style Dill Pickles as they are not sold in Finland and my wife and I like them a lot. Some of the jars even have a fresh, self-grown chili pepper included for attitude adjustment.

These lids have a hard sponge-ring seal and work so that you fill up the jar with liquid to about 1cm from the top, screw on the lid with moderate strength (too tight and you corrupt the seal, too loose and it lets water in), submerge the entire jar under lukewarm water, bring to a boil until the cukes change color from bright to dull green, remove to a cooling rack and the vacuum lids will pop down as the jars cool. They will keep their vacuum seal for a year or more when stored in a cool, dark cabinet.






This batch of 10 large jars and 4 medium jars is half of what will be made. We'll finish the second half tomorrow, mostly spears and some slices. I don't have any more large jars so we will probably wind up with about 18 more of the medium jars. That'll be enough to last us a little more than 1 year.







The trick to making crunchy pickles that actually stay crunchy for a whole year is to soak them overnight in the fridge in a bath of cold water. It turns semi-soft cucumbers into really firm, almost hard cucumbers. I made 4 of these huge arcoroc bowls full of cukes, two yesterday and two more going now which we will pickle tomorrow.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Fish in a dish:


----------



## camochili

Today we had some indian food, called Maach Miriwale, a south indian dish. It's basically some withe fish ( we took cod) in a gravy made of tomatopassata, garlicpaste, shallots and some spices, mainly pepper and chilies.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Fish in a dish:


Is this the fish you butchered for your deba demo?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Since I splurged on spot prawns for sushi, I had to make shrimp stock. In turn, I had to get more shrimp and make gumbo.


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Is this the fish you butchered for your deba demo?


Yes! I actually ate it!


----------



## erickso1

This is try two at a puccia sandwich. Fillings are 1) prosciutto, arugula, fresh mozz, fresh tomatoes, chipotle aioli. 2) ham, roast beef, fresh mozz and tomato, mayo. Bread comes out hot, sliced and topped.


----------



## Xenif

Short Rib Sunday











Split and trimmed. Trimmings makes burgers.



















Teriyaki Short Rib


----------



## esoo

Chicken wings in the BBQ. Super simple two ingredient marinade


----------



## Carl Kotte

Let me hear the magic word!


----------



## Lars

Pad Kra Pao


----------



## podzap

Crockpot sriracha chicken. Falling off the bone after 6 hours of cooking. Photo was before I started cooking.

Ingredients, unscientifically measured
--------------------------------------------------
6 leg-thigh joints
Sriracha powder (bbq rub)
Sriracha sauce
Lime Juice
Honey
Soy Sauce
Lemon Drop Chili Pepper (8/10 heat)
Dried Garlic Flakes
Salt and Pepper


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's avocado salad.


----------



## valgard




----------



## DitmasPork

valgard said:


> View attachment 92689


Dude. I could live off of those dumplings alone!


----------



## camochili

valgard said:


> View attachment 92689



i love gyozas...


----------



## juice

Mmmm. Homemade salami (made by a mate, not by me), turkey sausage, bacon, and some wanky scrambled eggs.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Hey @juice - that looks beige man!


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> Hey @juice - that looks beige man!


Learning from the BL master, is all.


----------



## juice

OK, so I wasn't going to take a photo, so plating effort was ZERO. But the haloumi chips talked me into a shot


----------



## Lars

It's septemper 1st, so I'm calling autumn. Finally I get to cook my favorite lentil soup.


----------



## Carl Kotte

How I love to be italian.


----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> How I love to be italian.


How I love to be married to a Japanese.




Hayashi rice = wifey's comfort food.
#whiteandbrownequalsbeige


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> How I love to be married to a Japanese.
> View attachment 92803
> 
> Hayashi rice = wifey's comfort food.
> #whiteandbrownequalsbeige


Yummy! You know your color mixes.

and btw, I’m not Italian.


----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> and btw, I’m not Italian.


I'm Italian/Chinese so I could tell...


----------



## DitmasPork

Lazy Roasted Pork for last night's supper. Chinese bbq sauce—hoisin, shoyu, oyster sauce, lao gan ma. Decent, but not the best cracklins, but juicy and quite tasty.


----------



## ian

This would probably be my deathbed meal. Some fresh baked sourdough, toasted, with ratatouille.


----------



## Xenif

Fresh udon, sukiyaki style beef broth


----------



## parbaked

Pad kra pao with beige rice...


----------



## chiffonodd

Freestyle eggplant ragu/ragout/sauce-like thing with bucatini. Basically MPX + garlic + san marzanos + 1 dried ancho chili, plus eggplant (roasted separately and chopped) + basil chiffonade and pecorino romano.

Also, first time cooking with the new wat nakiri 180! This knife is lot of fun 
















^ Why bother to score tiny eggplant pieces that are gonna be chopped up anyway? For an excuse to use the nakiri more duh.











Not bad, I actually liked this "recipe" -- but then again, I like pretty much any assortment of veg that you simmer in a dutch oven with san marzanos. San marzano tomatoes and a good grating cheese = life.

As for the dried chili, it added some interesting notes. Ancho has a smoky, fruity, mild heat that is a good auxiliary to eggplant. It doesn't _contrast_ with the eggplant in an interesting way (kinda the opposite) but it helps round it out a bit. One day I need to get my hands on some dried calabrian chilis. Until then . . .


----------



## ian

ian said:


> This would probably be my deathbed meal. Some fresh baked sourdough, toasted, with ratatouille.
> 
> View attachment 92830






chiffonodd said:


> Freestyle eggplant ragu/ragout/sauce-like thing with bucatini. Basically MPX + garlic + san marzanos + 1 dried ancho chili, plus eggplant (roasted separately and chopped) + basil chiffonnade and pecorino romano.
> 
> Also, first time cooking with the new wat nakiri 180! This knife is lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Why bother to score tiny eggplant pieces that are gonna be chopped up anyway? For an excuse to use the nakiri more duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, I actually liked this "recipe" -- but then again, I like pretty much any assortment of veg that you simmer in a dutch oven with san marzanos. San marzano tomatoes and a good grating cheese = life.
> 
> As for the dried chili, it added some interesting notes. Ancho has a smoky, fruity, mild heat that is a good auxiliary to eggplant. It doesn't _contrast_ with the eggplant in an interesting way (kinda the opposite) but it helps round it out a bit. One day I need to get my hands on some dried calabrian chilis. Until then . . .



Looks like we had essentially the same dinner, just prepped differently.


----------



## chiffonodd

ian said:


> Looks like we had essentially the same dinner, just prepped differently.



Yup! Definitely felt the dinner kinship when I saw your ratatouille pic (which looked great, btw!).


----------



## esoo

That moment when you pull the lid off the smoker to see what time has accomplished


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> ^ Why bother to score tiny eggplant pieces that are gonna be chopped up anyway? For an excuse to use the nakiri more duh.


It's a gorgeous-looking nakiri, too.


----------



## DitmasPork

My riff on Canadian style sandwich for last night’s supper. Roast pork + Armagnac-Mushroom gravy + Peas + White Bread.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> My riff on Canadian style sandwich for last night’s supper. Roast pork + Armagnac-Mushroom gravy + Peas + White Bread.


Pouring gravy on a sandwich is a respectable thing imo. The Danish way is called Bøfsandwich.


----------



## Lars

Chicken dinner.


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> I'm Italian/Chinese so I could tell...


I love to be Chinese too


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> I love to be Chinese too


Chinese lions are neither beige nor deformed


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> Chinese lions are neither beige nor deformed











Hedonism Bot


A Hedonism Bot meme. Caption your own images or memes with our Meme Generator.




imgflip.com


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> It's a gorgeous-looking nakiri, too.



yessir, yes it is!






Just starting to take a lil blue patina on that exposed core as well. And YES I REMOVED THE STICKER KTHX.


----------



## juice

OK, so this is a weird one - it's a slow-cooked lamb curry, using a red-curry paste base, but we didn't have quite enough of the paste left over from the last one so we added some chilli jam in to pep it up a bit. We put the pumpkin in pretty late in the cooking process, but it still decided to get really mushy, so it's kinda like a lamb red curry (really thick) soup/stew. On a chaffle, and it's awesome. #AlmostBeige


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> OK, so this is a weird one - it's a slow-cooked lamb curry, using a red-curry paste base, but we didn't have quite enough of the paste left over from the last one so we added some chilli jam in to pep it up a bit. We put the pumpkin in pretty late in the cooking process, but it still decided to get really mushy, so it's kinda like a lamb red curry (really thick) soup/stew. On a chaffle, and it's awesome. #AlmostBeige
> 
> View attachment 92996



#OrangeIsTheNewBeige


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> #OrangeIsTheNewBeige


A TV series in the making, starring @Carl Kotte's lion. I can see it now.


----------



## juice

OK, so we've not had meat shortages down here, but we have had shortages of some cuts, which seems very weird to me.

Anyway, went to the market this morning, and my regular beef butcher saw me and was like: "I've got some osso buco and oyster blade steak out the back, you want it?"

"Why, yes I DO INDEED!!"

Been so hard to get those two cuts over the past few months, so he seemed happy to sell it to someone he knew was really really wanting it  And he sold it to me for the old price, which made it the cheapest price in the market today by a couple of $$/kg

All up this morning I got:
4.5kg osso buco, 2.1kg oyster blade steak, 2kg ribeye, 2.5kg topside mince ($132) (From Leo)
2.5kg bacon, 1kg salami, 6 x cheese kransky ($50) (From Robbie)
2kg turkey sausages ($16) (From George)

(Now almost all packaged and in the freezer.)

Being on first-name terms with your butchers really helps.


----------



## Carl Kotte

@juice That’s a Kippington


----------



## Michi

juice said:


> Being on first-name terms with your butchers really helps.


Most definitely! I like to cultivate a relationship with local businesses. For one, it keeps those businesses alive, despite the relentless pressure form the big supermarkets. Second, after a while, once the proprietors get to know me a little, they are usually more than happy to help me out with something unusual, order something for me, or give me a call when they get something into the shop they know I'm interested in.

Small local businesses typically rock, especially when it comes to meat and produce.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> @juice That’s a Kippington


Knife envy…


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Knife envy…





’It’s like this Murray Kato-situation all over again!’ - The face of Knife ENVY


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> @juice That’s a Kippington


Well spotted!

Sadly, not mine. It belongs to Brisbanite @benhendy who offered to lend it to me, and once he convinced me I could trust myself with it, posted it down to me. I only just opened the box so I could take that photo with it, but I'll give it a crack this arvo on some onions 

First impression - it's gorgeous  and huge 



Michi said:


> Small local businesses typically rock, especially when it comes to meat and produce.


Couldn't agree more. I buy a little stuff from Colesworth, but I'd say 99 per cent of our food comes from the Queen Vic Markets, and I know all of the vendors by name (which is bizarre, as I don't much like dealing with people due to anxieties and stuff, but after a few years I'm at the point where I've visited them on their days off, taken photos of their motorbikes, gone weight-training with them, and so on. Very strange stuff.)

And it pays off (not that I was looking for it to, TBH) in things like this morning. Man I've missed Oyster blade and osso buco.


----------



## chiffonodd

Carl Kotte said:


> @juice That’s a Kippington



Thought that maker's mark looked familiar! And @juice complains that he can't get any knives in Oz pshhh


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> Thought that maker's mark looked familiar! And @juice complains that he can't get any knives in Oz pshhh


I'm being misrepresented, your honour


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> I'm being misrepresented, your honour



Objection! This knife is the wrong triangle. Move to strike.


----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> I love to be Chinese too


I wanna be a Viking....


----------



## parbaked

Chinese chicken noodle soup with bak choy, dried tofu and futomen tsuyokoshi udon...


----------



## DitmasPork

Dimer Dalna. Bengali style Egg Curry with Potatoes + Jasmine Rice and Coriander Leaves for last night's supper. Eggs and spuds go so perfect together—having them cooked up with a heap of caramelized onions and spice is awesome. Classic Bengali home cookery.


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> I wanna be a Viking....


Sorry, can’t help you there! But I know of someone who can. I summon @Isasmedjan!!! ’Hallå där din röde skäggbuse med horn och runor i hela ansiktet - hur göre man egäntligen för att vikinga vilt?!’


----------



## Danzo

valgard said:


> View attachment 91338


yum. recipe for that?


----------



## valgard

Danzo said:


> yum. recipe for that?



Substitutes work well but I recommend getting the Pixian doubanjiang. I like the Lao Gan Ma chilli crispies for topping.









Chinese Pork Mince with Noodles ("Chinese Bolognese")


Affectionately referred to as "Chinese Bolognese", the proper name for this tasty, super quick Chinese Pork Mince with Noodles is "Za Jiang Mian".




www.recipetineats.com


----------



## valgard

I think I topped that one with the bean chilli oil sauce too.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Dimer Dalna.


That looks great! What recipe did you use?


----------



## M1k3

DitmasPork said:


> My riff on Canadian style sandwich for last night’s supper. Roast pork + Armagnac-Mushroom gravy + Peas + White Bread.
> 
> View attachment 92937
> 
> View attachment 92938
> 
> View attachment 92939
> 
> View attachment 92940
> 
> View attachment 92941


Today I learned I need to go to Canada for a sandwich.


Lars said:


> Pouring gravy on a sandwich is a respectable thing imo. The Danish way is called Bøfsandwich.


And Denmark for a sandwich.


----------



## josemartinlopez

valgard said:


> Spicy beef noodle soup


Nice!


----------



## Michi

Salmon Donburi:




And here is another serving, @Carl Kotte version


----------



## chefwp

revisited an old favorite last night. Pork tenderloin with sauerkraut and caraway served with yukon/creme-fraiche mash with scallion. This is a nice weeknight meal, comes together pretty quickly and all done on the stovetop. The bowl in the upper right is not related (focaccia dough for tonight)...


----------



## Kgp

chefwp said:


> revisited an old favorite last night. Pork tenderloin with sauerkraut and caraway served with yukon/creme-fraiche mash with scallion. This is a nice weeknight meal, comes together pretty quickly and all done on the stovetop. The bowl in the upper right is not related (focaccia dough for tonight)...
> View attachment 93194


Pork and kraut would be part of my last meal if I was on death row, along with fried chicken, of course!


----------



## Lars

Pan fried Redfish with Tabouli and caramelized lemon


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover roasted pork shoulder for last night's supper.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> That looks great! What recipe did you use?



I live near a Bengali community in Brooklyn, so familiar with dishes, ingredients and cooking methods. Main seasonings are panch phoron (mix), coriander seed, garam masala, turmeric, cumin, chilies, mustard oil, ginger-garlic paste, etc.—cooked in a heap of caramelized onions. Recipe was my own, but taste referencing other dimer dalnas I've eaten.

Panch phoron and mustard oil are very typical Bengali flavors.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Salmon Donburi:
> View attachment 93191
> 
> And here is another serving, @Carl Kotte version
> View attachment 93190


No filters????


----------



## Xenif

You shouldn't have to teach them to eat the food; you should teach them how to enjoy the food
Pork Shogayaki bento


----------



## chiffonodd

Xenif said:


> You shouldn't have to teach them to eat the food; you should teach them how to enjoy the food
> Pork Shogayaki bento
> View attachment 93258
> 
> View attachment 93256
> View attachment 93257



That's what it's all about right there!


----------



## chefwp

Xenif said:


> You shouldn't have to teach them to eat the food; you should teach them how to enjoy the food
> Pork Shogayaki bento


Right on! I love watching my girls' palettes evolve. From when they first started eating solid food and I'd add a tiny bit of cinnamon to their baby oatmeal and a tiny bit of curry powder to their baby rice. They of course moved on to daddy's mac and cheese and andouille jambalaya. When the oldest began to talk she started asking me when I was going to make crab-cakes, baby back ribs, or salmon again, hint hint, daddy. The youngest is my 'spice girl' with her dad's penchant for hot sauce or red chili flakes. This week the older one convinced me we needed to make fried chicken, so we did, Korean style.


----------



## chefwp

took the afternoon off and with cooler weather declared today, "Baking Day!"
Two pans of focaccia to later be served with fine olive oil and grape must along side some cheese, olives and prosciutto.
and one flourless dark chocolate cake to later be served with raspberries and Chantilly creme
and wine, both will be had with red wine... Happy Labor Day Weekend, y'all.


----------



## ExistentialHero

Inspired by all these tasty gravy sandwich posts, I made one of my own:




Buttermilk biscuits, pressure-braised brisket, dry-fried mushrooms, horseradish cream, and gravy from the brisket drippings. Yum.


----------



## DitmasPork

Supper salad in the making.


----------



## esoo

BBQ pizza


----------



## Chips

I'm not trying to cross-post from the recipe forum, just a generic recommendation for any baking enthusiasts looking for a spectacular chocolate "chip" cookie recipe, I'd happily recommend that enthsiasts push the envelope just a tad more and use something even darker than the 70% Lindt Dark Chocolate I used in this recipe. And lean in delicately on the flakey sea salt, it really doesn't need as much as the recipe calls for. And as far as dark chocolate, even at 70%, it seemed a touch mild to be completely honest.

I'm at more than 24 hours of rest, I'm assuming the flour in the recipe is fully hydrated, so the dough balls come together nice and firmly. This is a very good recipe for intense, high quality chocolate "chip" (more like chunks or slabs) cookies. Give them a try. I haven't made homemade chocolate chip cookies in many years, basically a few decades ago when the internet was new and someone shared their expensive chocolate chip cookie recipe from Neiman Marcus that was "$250". Link attached for prosperity









The $250 Cookie Recipe


Almost everybody has heard the one about the woman lunching at the Neiman Marcus Cafe in Dallas, who enjoyed the chocolate chip cookies so much that she asked for the recipe For "only two-fifty," the waitress said, it was hers But when the credit card bill arrived, the woman found the total near...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## juice

An incredibly rare - and thus valuable - 16:9 shot of my lunch. (I shot a view of the city lights from our balcony last night for the marketing materials for selling this place, and, naturally, forgot to change it back after the shoot.)


----------



## Byphy

Leftover ground beef and egg salad so I present to you, “Swedish Meatballs w Egg Salad”. Bon Appétit.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Someone showed up at my doorstep with a beautiful block of Parmigiano-Reggiano. The shakshuka it garnished got a broken yolk and the block of cheese is much prettier.


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla bolognese


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy, lazy food, just steak on rice. Mexican spice rub used on this, skillet fried. Eaten over jasmine rice with shoyu and S&B ramen pepper.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Came out perfect, look at that red hue!


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Tagliatelle alla bolognese


We are living parallel lives today!


----------



## DitmasPork

josemartinlopez said:


> Came out perfect, look at that red hue!


 Cheers man! It upsets me when I overcook steak.


----------



## chiffonodd

chefwp said:


> We are living parallel lives today!
> View attachment 93395



Queue the cage match about what constitutes bolognese  your ingredients are pretty close to the officially sanctioned version!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Birthday dinner.


----------



## parbaked

Carl Kotte said:


> Birthday dinner.


National Holiday??


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> National Holiday??


Yes, in beige Italychinascandinavia!


----------



## parbaked

#eatsomebeigecake


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> We are living parallel lives today!
> View attachment 93395


What nakiri is that?


----------



## Caleb Cox

Another steak, to celebrate Carl Kotte's birthday


----------



## Michi

Breakfast time. New York bagels.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Thanks guys! You’re really really beige!


----------



## Lars

I can't find anywhere to buy Furikake here in denmark, so I made some myself - toasted sesame seeds, nori, chili flakes, suger, salt and pepper.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Birthday cake!


----------



## camochili

chiffonodd said:


> yessir, yes it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just starting to take a lil blue patina on that exposed core as well. And YES I REMOVED THE STICKER KTHX.


nice Watanabe


----------



## camochili

Risotto with rocket salad and almonds...


----------



## juice

@Carl Kotte refused to fly to Australia to celebrate his birthday, but his new version swanje made it!! Fritatta + cabbage fried in butter is pretty beige

#BeigeFood #BeigeLion #BeigeSwanje


----------



## camochili

Pak-choi, carrots and potatoes with crusty baked chickpeas and a lime mayonese on top...


----------



## Michi

Chicken tikka masala with garlic naan and a tomato, onion, and lime pickle salad.


----------



## Xenif

I deforsted a bag hidden in my freezer and thought it was bolognese, but ended up being vintage Bo Kho from pre rona. Paired with homemade noodles and fresh picked herbs.


----------



## lowercasebill

DitmasPork said:


> Nothing fancy, lazy food, just steak on rice. Mexican spice rub used on this, skillet fried. Eaten over jasmine rice with shoyu and S&B ramen pepper.
> 
> View attachment 93374
> 
> View attachment 93375
> 
> View attachment 93376
> 
> View attachment 93377


I will see your steak and jasmine rice and raise you 1 duck egg


----------



## Lars

Chicken and spinach savory tart plus a salad


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Shashuka. Home grown tomatoes are almost too sweet for this.


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> Shashuka. Home grown tomatoes are almost too sweet for this.
> 
> View attachment 93494


A splash of sherry vinegar could be the ticket. Looks great.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## lowercasebill

Kenji tried to make naan his and mine were more like pita


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> A splash of sherry vinegar could be the ticket. Looks great.


thats A great idea! Damn..!


----------



## chefwp

chiffonodd said:


> Queue the cage match about what constitutes bolognese  your ingredients are pretty close to the officially sanctioned version!


Mine follows Marcella Hazan's famous version pretty close, I do use a add my own homemade marinara in the end instead of chopped tomatoes, and probably a little bit more thereof, but once it has slowly simmered for at least 3 hours, it is not as 'saucy' as you might imagine. I probably serve the pasta with a bit more of the bolognese sauce than is traditional. I like to toss a little bit with the pasta and some of the starchy water it cooked in, then once that is served individually into bowls, I pile on some more of the very solid sauce on top and let the diners apply their own freshly grated parmigiano reggiano on top of that, which I recommend in copious amounts. Traditionally the focus is much more noodle-centric than the way I serve, so I won't really stake any claims to 'authenticity.' 

Hazan's recipe can be found here:








Marcella Hazan’s Bolognese Sauce Recipe


After the death in 2013 of Marcella Hazan, the cookbook author who changed the way Americans cook Italian food, The Times asked readers which of her recipes had become staples in their kitchens Many people answered with one word: “Bolognese.” Ms Hazan had a few recipes for the classic sauce, and...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> What nakiri is that?



Hey, it is a Shinko Seilan Aogami Super Nakiri 180 mm by Shiro Kamo, my first in that syle, I absolutely love to use it.


----------



## chefwp

Carl Kotte said:


> Birthday dinner.


Happy Day!


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> Hey, it is a Shinko Seilan Aogami Super Nakiri 180 mm by Shiro Kamo, my first in that syle, I absolutely love to use it.


Cool. I’ve never had a nakiri, so keeping my eyes open.


----------



## juice

DitmasPork said:


> Cool. I’ve never had a nakiri, so keeping my eyes open.


@nakiriknaifuwaifu will be along soon to tell you how you don't want to follow that path.


----------



## Xenif

Labour day/Memorial day lunch spread


----------



## Slim278

camochili said:


> Pak-choi, carrots and potatoes with crusty baked chickpeas and a lime mayonese on top...
> View attachment 93469



 Is the Purina for added crunch?

I have seen people cook like this for the pets.


----------



## parbaked

Flatbread and two salads...


----------



## DitmasPork

Avocado salad night.


----------



## juice

Took all our (bottled) oils and vinegars and so on out of their cupboard to give it a good clean.


----------



## krx927

juice said:


> Took all our (bottled) oils and vinegars and so on out of their cupboard to give it a good clean.
> 
> View attachment 93628




can you please come to my place and do the same 

btw where are you keeping the non bottled ones?


----------



## DamageInc

This was sold to me as flank steak but I aren't think that.
Any guesses? To me it seems more like picanha without the fat cap. The cut is triangular and approx 25cm long.


----------



## Lars

Cuvette?


----------



## DamageInc

Here's the second one. It's just too thick and round to be a flank steak. Grain structure is close though.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Cuvette?


I was thinking that but grain structure doesn't seem as fine as cuvette and there is zero sinew.


----------



## DitmasPork

juice said:


> Took all our (bottled) oils and vinegars and so on out of their cupboard to give it a good clean.
> 
> View attachment 93628


Awesome. Condiment King. Need more hot sauce!


----------



## chefwp

DamageInc said:


> This was sold to me as flank steak but I aren't think that.
> Any guesses? To me it seems more like picanha without the fat cap. The cut is triangular and approx 25cm long.


The pictures where you've cut with the grain don't do anything for my brain, I've never cut one that way... Otherwise it looks like it could be a small flank to me.


----------



## DamageInc

chefwp said:


> The pictures where you've cut with the grain don't do anything for my brain, I've never cut one that way... Otherwise it looks like it could be a small flank to me.



I only cut it with the grain once to get it in to two smaller pieces, in order to make it easier to cut against the grain.


----------



## lowercasebill

No fat? Tri tip?


----------



## juice

krx927 said:


> can you please come to my place and do the same


We're in hard lockdown, so sadly I can't much as I'd LOVE to, ya know?



krx927 said:


> btw where are you keeping the non bottled ones?


Lard and ghee and so on are in jars in a different cupboard (more easily accessible, i.e. not over the cooktop).



DitmasPork said:


> Awesome. Condiment King. Need more hot sauce!


Several in the fridge/a different cupboard


----------



## Caleb Cox

Cheater barbecue shrimp, with baby potatoes roasted in bacon fat.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> This was sold to me as flank steak but I aren't think that.
> Any guesses? To me it seems more like picanha without the fat cap. The cut is triangular and approx 25cm long.
> View attachment 93686
> 
> View attachment 93687


Looks like coulette roast.






Beef - It's What's For Dinner - Cut Charts


Beef cut posters are the most effective tools to learning more about the various cuts of beef, where they come from on the carcass and the recommended cooking method for each cut.




www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com


----------



## DamageInc

lowercasebill said:


> No fat? Tri tip?


No fat cap. Might have been cut off. I think it could be a tri tip.



Kgp said:


> Looks like coulette roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef - It's What's For Dinner - Cut Charts
> 
> 
> Beef cut posters are the most effective tools to learning more about the various cuts of beef, where they come from on the carcass and the recommended cooking method for each cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beefitswhatsfordinner.com



Or maybe a culotte. In any case, it was delicious.


----------



## lowercasebill

DamageInc said:


> No fat cap. Might have been cut off. I think it could be a tri tip.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a culotte. In any case, it was delicious.


If you google tri tip it says triangular cut of cow. In the pics it sure looks like the one piece comes to a point. There is a problem with language though coulette is top round here in the states. they are rectangular and flat


----------



## juice

A chow-meiny thing.


----------



## parbaked

juice said:


> A chow-meiny thing.


Nice satay!!


----------



## esoo

Spaghetti by me, savoury challah by the fiancee


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Nice satay!!


----------



## rgriffeath

Labor Day Weekend 2020

I hope everyone had a wonderful Labor Day!


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## juice

Fritatta from the other day, before it met the #BeigeLion


----------



## Carl Kotte

Short ribs rubbed with berbere spice with a black ale sauce. 



I know, it looks disgusting (it’s the avocado) but the taste was mighty beige.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> I know, it looks disgusting (it’s the avocado)


I think it's actually your photography. Or your cooking.



Carl Kotte said:


> but the taste was mighty beige.


#Winning!


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> I think it's actually your photography. Or your cooking.
> 
> 
> #Winning!


Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah. Keep bullying the beige Lion!


----------



## Xenif

DamageInc said:


> No fat cap. Might have been cut off. I think it could be a tri tip.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a culotte. In any case, it was delicious.


I personally feel like thats a tri tip


----------



## Carl Kotte

Laxpudding in beiged butter. 



Remember, fellow members, that despite its noble looks and ferocious beige furr, the beige Lion has a supple pink flesh and soft interior. Don’t judge - or you Will be judged!


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> Laxpudding in beiged butter.


My sympathies, Carl. Hope you will feel better soon


----------



## Lars

Pan fried cod over mustard sauce with potatoes


----------



## Xenif

Lunch For Wife: Heirloom Tomato Soba salad in tomato cups, duck and foie gras rillettes with maple syrup and pancakes





For me and the kids: Shio Chicken Chintan ramen combo with okonomiyaki


----------



## MarcelNL

A quick after work dinner thrown together; piece of steak with sauteed onion with some fennel, some Coriandre seed and thyme, some sourdough bread and a fast salad simply because I needed to dice loads of things ....how do you folks manage to Arrosais(is that the verb?) your meat using induction?


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## juice

Xenif said:


> okonomiyaki


We make some okonomiyaki chaffles, and while I'm sure they're in no way within a thousand kilometres of authentic, they do taste great.


----------



## MarcelNL

does anyone know the name for the Osaka style Japanese potatoe dish you bake on a teppanyaki like plate, is it Okonomyaki? I vagelue recall throwing various veggies on it, some egg and pushing pieces on the plate with a wooden spoon to caramelize a crust...vague because we had copious amounts of Asahi in the process...


----------



## lowercasebill

Okonomiyaki is it. In japan they use nagaimo or mountain yam with is basically slime when grated in areas without nagaimo people subsitute grated potato. I found no authentic Japanese recipes that use potato.


----------



## MarcelNL

Thanks! Some Cities in Japan have been more influenced by oversea trade than most, Osaka is one of them. I DO recall being told using potatoe is due to those foreign influences and it is very local, tasted great BTW.


----------



## lowercasebill

Jealous. I would love to go to Japan just to eat. For now i just make stuff at home. I should do a fridge and cupboard dump of all my Japanese ingredients


----------



## MarcelNL

Would also have loved to go just to eat ;-) those trips were all work but included food, being tested by my local collegues was fun...Natto sushi is a bit of an acquired taste but they were surprised that I tasted and could appreciate all that was thrown at me, ranging from sea urchin to jelly fish and sea cucumber.


----------



## lowercasebill

Sushi chef made me natto sushi. Different but ok.


----------



## spaceconvoy

Are nikujaga and korokke not authentic because they weren't adopted pre-Meiji Restoration, or because they contain ingredients that were introduced from foreign countries? Is rice not authentic because it came from mainland Asia? How much time is required for something to become authentic? Is the only true Japanese food elk and yamaimo? 

For what it's worth, I spent one summer in the mountains of Shikoku, where they spoke a Heike dialect traced back to their exile from Honshu in the 12th century. Arguably more 'authentically' Japanese than 99% of the population. A few neighbors still had thatch roofs. Their diet was mostly potatoes, the regular western variety ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lowercasebill

spaceconvoy said:


> Are nikujaga and korokke not authentic because they weren't adopted pre-Meiji Restoration, or because they contain ingredients that were introduced from foreign countries? Is rice not authentic because it came from mainland Asia? How much time is required for something to become authentic? Is the only true Japanese food elk and yamaimo?
> 
> For what it's worth, I spent one summer in the mountains of Shikoku, where they spoke a Heike dialect traced back to their exile from Honshu in the 12th century. Arguably more 'authentically' Japanese than 99% of the population. A few neighbors still had thatch roofs. Their diet was mostly potatoes, the regular western variety ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I googled . all the recipes with potato were from western sources. It was not intended as a commentary on japanese food or yoshoku


----------



## MarcelNL

I always wonder what folks did eat regionally before extensive sea travel started, take potatoes, chillies, peppers and tomatoes out of many kitchens and what are you left with? 

Thai without chillies? Italian without tomatoes? German or nordic kitchen without potatoes?

In the end Japanese are likely Korean given the matching genes, even if they don't seem to like that thought...so not even the Japanese are authentic ;-)


----------



## lowercasebill

Having been stuck inside for 6 months i have watchd every trails to tsukiji, japanology plus, tokyo 2020 that has food and on and on. I have a google Phd in Japanese food and culture


----------



## lowercasebill

Sorry for the crappy pic. It is the Japanese equivalent of the town crier. Woodblock print of what's happening. Portuguese man o war in harbor. Writing is old Japanese. Was purchased by a patient stationed in japan 30+ yrs ago. He could not find anyone that could translate. It was a gift as he was moving frame is my doing he had it rolled up in his basement. Apologies for off topic but while we are doing japanophile....


----------



## MarcelNL

shhh don't tell anyone, call google and suggest it as a marketable item! Google Grades, after googling X amount of data and spending Y amount of time with the info on screen (nobody knows if you read it so this will serve as proxy) you get Google points, that build up towards a grade.


----------



## parbaked

Light supper of roast chicken thigh, salad and a shared potato that was baked twice with cheddar and scallions...


----------



## dafox

lowercasebill said:


> Having been stuck inside for 6 months i have watchd every trails to tsukiji, japanology plus, tokyo 2020 that has food and on and on. I have a google Phd in Japanese food and culture


Thanks for the heads up, trails to tsukiji, watching it now.


----------



## juice

Mmmm, slow-cooked osso buco with cauliflower puree, sadly defiled with beans.

I had far fewer swiss brown mushrooms than I thought, so I went out to get some more, and could only get the small white (boring) ones, but they actually worked really well from a textural POV, they were really good.


----------



## chiffonodd

Inspired by @Lars and @parbaked I decided to jump on the pesto-not-pesto train. Those guys did a rocket/arugula version, I decided to try kale. The "pesto" is made from kale, basil, walnut (toasted), garlic, pecorino romano DOP, olive oil, salt. The pasta was some orecchiette that I thought might help scoop up the pesto. 











Verdict? A bit too much kale, not enough pesto  Still though, this hides an entire bunch of kale in the sauce and it's still pretty darn good. I would tweak the ratio next time. This was approx. 2 cups packed torn kale to approx. 1 cup loosely packed basil leaves. Just ran out of basil on my poor lil basil plant. 

And always remember: If you stage your ingredients for a photo before cooking, it adds +5 flavor damage.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chinese style Stir fry—organic yellow carrot, ‘lil courgette, mangetout, orange capsicum, celery, Spanish onion, vegan Italian sausage. 

Pan-Asian seasonings: Japanese shoyu and sesame oil; fresh garlic, coriander leaves, cumin seeds, Pakistani ginger-garlic paste; Korean gochujang; Chinese hoisin, oyster sauce, lao gan ma, Shaoxing rice wine; black pepper.

Kitchen tool: Shig.


----------



## valgard

Back from a 4 days camping trip to the mountains with a Taiwanese beef noodle soup


----------



## Geigs

valgard said:


> Back from a 4 days camping trip to the mountains with a Taiwanese beef noodle soup
> 
> View attachment 93930


dude your soups look brilliant.


----------



## juice

Today's FEASTING: breakfast was the usual, but we do love it, even after a couple of years. Haloumi kicks everything up a notch. Lunch was massaman curry on a chaffle, but as proof that I really don't care what I eat (unless it's soap), I added a few pickled habaneros that I needed to empty out of the container so I could wash it.


----------



## Lars

Mexican pickles


----------



## Xenif

spaceconvoy said:


> Are nikujaga and korokke not authentic because they weren't adopted pre-Meiji Restoration, or because they contain ingredients that were introduced from foreign countries? Is rice not authentic because it came from mainland Asia? How much time is required for something to become authentic? Is the only true Japanese food elk and yamaimo?
> 
> For what it's worth, I spent one summer in the mountains of Shikoku, where they spoke a Heike dialect traced back to their exile from Honshu in the 12th century. Arguably more 'authentically' Japanese than 99% of the population. A few neighbors still had thatch roofs. Their diet was mostly potatoes, the regular western variety ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



The greatest thing about being Chinese-Canadian is that everything I cook is both a knock-off AND inspired by cultures around me. All I have to do is add a drop of maple syrup in anything and instantly its authentic Canadian!


----------



## valgard

Geigs said:


> dude your soups look brilliant.


Thx!


----------



## Lars

Most of the tomatoes I have grown this year has been turned into sauce and put in the vault(freezer). Really nice dinner along with some fresh tagliatelle.


----------



## Isasmedjan

Carl Kotte said:


> Sorry, can’t help you there! But I know of someone who can. I summon @Isasmedjan!!! ’Hallå där din röde skäggbuse med horn och runor i hela ansiktet - hur göre man egäntligen för att vikinga vilt?!’



Well, since @Isasmedjan is too bad at log in here it takes some time to summon him 
Jag vet äntä döh! Ja e int teräcklit ärfaren


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isasmedjan said:


> Well, since @Isasmedjan is too bad at log in here it takes some time to summon him
> Jag vet äntä döh! Ja e int teräcklit ärfaren


Nöh här du allt värit på mjöden!


----------



## Isasmedjan

Carl Kotte said:


> Nöh här du allt värit på mjöden!



Nähädå, den får vänta till helgen


----------



## Carl Kotte

Isasmedjan said:


> Nähädå, den får vänta till helgen


Mohahahahahahaha AAAAAAJ!


----------



## chiffonodd

Isasmedjan said:


> Well, since @Isasmedjan is too bad at log in here it takes some time to summon him
> 
> Jag vet äntä döh! Ja e int teräcklit ärfaren





Carl Kotte said:


> Nöh här du allt värit på mjöden!





Isasmedjan said:


> Nähädå, den får vänta till helgen





Carl Kotte said:


> Mohahahahahahaha AAAAAAJ!




Uh oh, the Swedes are conspiring again . . .


----------



## Carl Kotte

chiffonodd said:


> Uh oh, the Swedes are conspiring again . . .


----------



## chiffonodd

Carl Kotte said:


>


----------



## Carl Kotte

chiffonodd said:


>


 you released the phocking fiouryyyyyy


----------



## Lars

We had to close the boarder for a minute this year to keep the swedes out.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chili Rubbed Coulotte Steak.


----------



## Chips

juice said:


> Today's FEASTING: breakfast was the usual, but we do love it, even after a couple of years. Haloumi kicks everything up a notch. Lunch was massaman curry on a chaffle, but as proof that I really don't care what I eat (unless it's soap), I added a few pickled habaneros that I needed to empty out of the container so I could wash it.
> 
> View attachment 93936
> View attachment 93937




Your lighting situation is envious!


----------



## juice

Chips said:


> Your lighting situation is envious!


Shot out on the balcony, shooting into the light source (in this case "the sun"  with a wide-open aperture and then a bit of sharpening and a vignette added in post (via presets I've created, so just a single button push, basically). Normally I'd use my lightbox, but I've packed it away as we get ready to move.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Today became a weird "around the world day" making a bunch of different things to use up products sitting around in the fridge. 

Leftover Mochi dipped in Tare and wrapped in nori from opened package
Cesar Salad, Turning brown Romaine, homemade croutons from Texas Toast laying around and dressing
Bean and Old Cheese Burritos Enchilada style with Guajillo salsa
And some "half assed" pasta just cause


----------



## Xenif

Pho Bo Kho


----------



## Lars

Rye bread


----------



## Lars

Sorry for spamming the thread, but I also made dinner..

Fried rice with salmon and furikake


----------



## ma_sha1

Asian noodle bowl with BBQ beef brisket


----------



## valgard

Gochujang based marinade/bbq


----------



## juice

When you really screw up how much cabbage you cook because you were zoning out when you only put half of the container in the pan...


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> When you really screw up how much cabbage you cook because you were zoning out when you only put half of the container in the pan...
> 
> View attachment 94134



Error: beige.


----------



## chiffonodd

valgard said:


> Gochujang based marinade/bbq
> View attachment 94132
> View attachment 94133



You are living your best life brother. Every time I turn around it's amazing soup this, ribs that, crazy awesome knives this, backpacking/camping trips that. Can you be my life guru?


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> Error: beige.


Error: FAR TOO LITTLE beige


----------



## valgard

chiffonodd said:


> You are living your best life brother. Every time I turn around it's amazing soup this, ribs that, crazy awesome knives this, backpacking/camping trips that. Can you be my life guru?


 Can't say I am not living Summer to the fullest YOLO!


----------



## juice

Breakfast, with seriously undercooked haloumi, which is a fair effort. I blame my wife for it, because she cut it up and cut it too thick,. There, blame correctly apportioned.

Have to say, though, that turkey sausage is really really #BEIGE

And yes, the kransky is badly cut, I was testing the new little knife. Yes, I KNEW the larger knife would be better, but I was TESTING it.

Anyway, it was all edible (and thus eaten), which some days has to be the baseline.


----------



## Byphy

My wife & I teamed up for this lunch box

Nikujaga x Agedashi Tofu






Tamagoyaki (practice)


----------



## juice

After breakfast job - making some ghee. We're pretty lucky down here, even our supermarket butter is perfectly good for this, so I have a kilo of that, chopped up and into the saucepan, boil it up on the induction for a bit until it clarifies, then through the nut-milk bag into the container.

I got 770g of ghee, so a 77 per cent reclamation rate, which is fine.


----------



## juice

Then it was lunch, and time to chiffonade (@chiffonodd, perhaps?) some lettuce with the magical knife, along with prepping some tomato, onion and mushroom...


----------



## Lars

I made Chef John's greek lemon chicken again. Also prepped some duck legs for a long hot bath.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Korean Pork on Jasmine Rice. My riff on Jeyuk Bokkeum, a spicy Korean pork dish that's typically stir fried—this batch is roasted. Pork shoulder marinated in shoyu, gochujang, gochugaru, Indian style ginger-garlic paste, sugar, sake, sesame oil.


----------



## MarcelNL

looks great, ever experimented with replacing sugar with palm , banana flower or other more caramelly sugars?


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> looks great, ever experimented with replacing sugar with palm , banana flower or other more caramelly sugars?



I experiment quite a bit, mostly a result just using what I have in the kitchen. For sweetness I have and used dark brown Chinese slab sugar; the thick, sweet Indonesian kecap manis is something I'll put in char siew and braises, etc. I like to play with different sweeteners, vinegars, etc. Never heard of banana flower!


----------



## MarcelNL

banana flower sugar is not THAT different from palm sugar 9 which should be the sugar in Indonesian Kecap), I just wondered as for some recipes the caramelly, unrefined flavors add a bit of depth.


----------



## lowercasebill

Duck eggs


----------



## boomchakabowwow

wish i could have taken a better picture. but the wildfires literally blacked out the sun!!

i made steamed tofu, for a simple lighter meal. scattered on some Chinese sausage because i feel tofu needs a bit of fatty meat


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Then it was lunch, and time to chiffonade (@chiffonodd, perhaps?) some lettuce with the magical knife, along with prepping some tomato, onion and mushroom...
> 
> View attachment 94150
> View attachment 94151
> View attachment 94152



Your humor cuts me to pieces.

#micdrop


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> banana flower sugar is not THAT different from palm sugar 9 which should be the sugar in Indonesian Kecap), I just wondered as for some recipes the caramelly, unrefined flavors add a bit of depth.



The Indonesian kecap manis is very rich and molasses-like in taste. I've been wanting to try jaggery, which they sell in the Pakistani spice shops, comes in these cone-shaped forms.


----------



## MarcelNL

were those duck eggs Sous vide'd? My best eggs ever I put in the Sous Vide for like 65 min, creamy, nothing anywhere close to the sulfury flavors you get with boiling, loved them if not the lengthy process on a Sunday morning...
the best part of going that route is that they get all evenly goopy


----------



## MarcelNL

Kecap manis is approx half Soy half Sugar, depends on the brand which sugar is used. You can easily make your own so you have control over what goes in; cook light soy with sugar of choice with some slices of ginger, some crushed garlic, half a chili and a star anise for like 10 minutes until it gets sirupy.

Jaggery (had to look it up) probably works really well in Kecap!


----------



## M1k3

Sauteed asparagus, garlic and parmesan couscous and fried cabbage and bacon.


----------



## juice

M1k3 said:


> Sauteed asparagus, garlic and parmesan couscous and fried cabbage and bacon.


We are THIS CLOSE to being in asparagus season down here, and my wife is VERY ready for it...


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> We are THIS CLOSE to being in asparagus season down here, and my wife is VERY ready for it...


I'm that way also.


----------



## juice

Man, I hate asparagus so much. I'll buy it for my wife - because I'm the bigger person here, right? - but you'd have to pay me a LOT to get me to eat it.

So if/when you see me post photos of it on a plate, you can be assured it's my wife's plate, not mine.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Man, I hate asparagus so much. I'll buy it for my wife - because I'm the bigger person here, right? - but you'd have to pay me a LOT to get me to eat it.
> 
> So if/when you see me post photos of it on a plate, you can be assured it's my wife's plate, not mine.


You're not using enough garlic. Chili flake and salt are also necessary. They're good grilled. But the secret sauce is to blanch them in salted water.


----------



## chiffonodd

M1k3 said:


> You're not using enough garlic. Chili flake and salt are also necessary. They're good grilled. But the secret sauce is to blanch them in salted water.



Ya know I've gone through that whole thing of snap, peel, blanch, shock, grill, and it does turn out better but man it's a PITA 

[Edit] it sure does look purty when you peel and blanch though. Picture not mine but you get the idea.


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with rye.


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with rye.


If I ate bread, I'd surely eat that bread.


----------



## juice

Weekend, so lunch and dinner.

Chopped some reasonably fine onion slices (yes, with the magic knife) 






to go into chaffles to have with the chicken sausage, bacon and eggs, and halloumi (properly cooked, because my wife did it).

Really like the chaffles with the onion in them.






Then some (and I kid you not, this is what the recipe is called) "Asian pork mince" for dinner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with rye.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94304



this last pic is awesome.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My wife called me last night and asked, “can you make that tofu again Please? “

haha , Slightly better picture.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> this last pic is awesome.


Thank you!


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta


----------



## Carl Kotte

And the lord saw that it was beige!


----------



## dang

This might look a bit odd, but spiced salmon turns out to go well with figs.


----------



## MarcelNL

how about nothing, planning to cook Indian tamarind glazed pork, with a tomatoe onion cucmber and coriandre salad and some Naan, defrosting some Iberico Pork....cutting it, marinating it for a day in a heap of spices and young Ginger....almost ready to fry it only to remember that it is Iberico cheek that I thawed up, requiring 12-24 hours of slow cooking.

So plan B is a starter of some sashimi of yesterdays Tuna and Salmon (real wild samon as I hate that grown stuff because of the weird texture) and some scallop and thinking about something else...

Worst issue is that I no longer can sous vide, the temp place we live in now has an oven that starts at 100'C...trying to slow cook in the rice cooker on low....tomorrow we'll know if that works, and how it ends up, probably an Indian fusion dish will come out of this. I suspect it will be way over the top with spices as sous vide amplifies spices big time.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> how about nothing, planning to cook Indian tamarind glazed pork, with a tomatoe onion cucmber and coriandre salad and some Naan, defrosting some Iberico Pork....cutting it, marinating it for a day in a heap of spices and young Ginger....almost ready to fry it only to remember that it is Iberico cheek that I thawed up, requiring 12-24 hours of slow cooking.
> 
> So plan B is a starter of some sashimi of yesterdays Tuna and Salmon (real wild samon as I hate that grown stuff because of the weird texture) and some scallop and thinking about something else...
> 
> Worst issue is that I no longer can sous vide, the temp place we live in now has an oven that starts at 100'C...trying to slow cook in the rice cooker on low....tomorrow we'll know if that works, and how it ends up, probably an Indian fusion dish will come out of this.
> 
> View attachment 94330


Plan B sounds great and you will be eating great tomorrow as well..


----------



## juice

MarcelNL said:


> trying to slow cook in the rice cooker on low


Mate of mine is a chef, and he used to SV in his slow-cooker all the time. It'll probably be fine.


----------



## chiffonodd

juice said:


> Weekend, so lunch and dinner.
> 
> Chopped some reasonably fine onion slices (yes, with the magic knife)
> 
> View attachment 94306
> 
> 
> to go into chaffles to have with the chicken sausage, bacon and eggs, and halloumi (properly cooked, because my wife did it).
> 
> Really like the chaffles with the onion in them.
> 
> View attachment 94307
> 
> 
> Then some (and I kid you not, this is what the recipe is called) "Asian pork mince" for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 94308



I finally cracked and googled what a "chaffle"is  I admire your dedication to keto (or whatever low-carb thing you're doing), I tried it and just couldn't live without carbs


----------



## parbaked

chiffonodd said:


> I tried it and just couldn't live without carbs


Wifey and I were just talking over lunch about how much we love rice...




When you binge watch youtube Thai street food because these wildfires are keeping you indoors, you make Pad Krapow!


----------



## chiffonodd

parbaked said:


> Wifey and I were just talking over lunch about how much we love rice...
> View attachment 94364
> 
> When you binge watch youtube Thai street food because these wildfires are keeping you indoors, you make Pad Krapow!



Perfect comfort food, garlic basil nomomnomnomnonm. 

Can't really go outside up here in Seattle right now either. Crazy times man. Might need to make some pad krapow tonight myself!


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta
> View attachment 94323



I really need to make this and compare it to the kale one I made the other day. The kale overwhelmed the dish so i have higher hopes for the rocket/arugula.


----------



## esoo

Simple BBQ beef, roasted potatoes and corn.


----------



## juice

chiffonodd said:


> I finally cracked and googled what a "chaffle"is


Good man! They're great 



chiffonodd said:


> I admire your dedication to keto (or whatever low-carb thing you're doing),


I call it low-carb because the term "keto" has been so abused in recent times (both by marketers and dieticians), but it's basically that. Carbs under 20g/day fits that definition pretty well.

But "dedication" sounds WAY too high-minded, because it's really easy to do. And I have ADHD, so I remain dedicated to most things for about three seconds 



chiffonodd said:


> I tried it and just couldn't live without carbs


That was what my wife thought a couple of years ago, too  and she used some coping mechanisms (low-carb chocolate puddings and so on) to get her over the hump, and now you couldn't pay her to go back.



parbaked said:


> Wifey and I were just talking over lunch about how much we love rice...


Rice is just a delivery mechanism for tasty food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Delicious! But I need to work on making it look better. 

Oyakadon. Damn that was good


----------



## Xenif

Crispy Chicken Sandwiches two ways:
Lettuce, tomato, duck and foie gras, japanese mayo 
Korean spicy fried chicken style with garlic. A mix of japanese-chinese-korean-trinadadian hot sauces
Steak and potato soup to wash it all down



That crust is nearly perfect


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> I really need to make this and compare it to the kale one I made the other day. The kale overwhelmed the dish so i have higher hopes for the rocket/arugula.


I hope you give it a try. It's really delicious.


----------



## valgard

Camping meals today

Sichuan hotpot for lunch













And brawurst for dinner


----------



## Carl Kotte

Brawurst! Brawurst!


----------



## juice

My wife's lunch - we had some crumbed (with lupin flakes, which is a GREAT way to crumb stuff when eating low-carb) chicken in the fridge, and she made it into a caesar salad.


----------



## DamageInc

Fermented dill pickles, attempt two.

Crossing fingers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Lego ego Diego.


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> When you binge watch youtube Thai street food because these wildfires are keeping you indoors, you make Pad Krapow!


Luckily no fires here, but since Mark Wiens is stuck in Thailand during covid-19 I have been watching my share of Thai street food youtube videos as well. Today I made Thai Basil Duck for dinner.


----------



## ptolemy

Marinated chicken thighs in italian dressing and urfa biber chillin's and a bit of liquid amino's. Then satue'd in flour. Sitting on the bed of fried rice, made with tamari, garlic, onions, and peas


----------



## Xenif

valgard said:


> Camping meals today
> 
> Sichuan hotpot for lunch
> 
> View attachment 94423
> 
> View attachment 94425
> View attachment 94424
> 
> 
> And brawurst for dinner
> 
> View attachment 94426
> View attachment 94427
> View attachment 94428



That looks awesome!


----------



## chiffonodd

ptolemy said:


> Marinated chicken thighs in italian dressing and urfa biber chillin's and a bit of liquid amino's. Then satue'd in flour. Sitting on the bed of fried rice, made with tamari, garlic, onions, and peas
> 
> View attachment 94458



Nice! How'd you like the urfa biber in that dish?


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with rye.
> View attachment 94302
> 
> View attachment 94303
> 
> View attachment 94304



You could hear a pin drop across the continent with that ear.


----------



## ian

Some highlights from the past couple days.

1) Burrito and Somerset table grapes. (Burrito made with smoked pork shoulder, ayocote morado beans, kale, cheddar, avocado, sour cream, lime, radish, homegrown habanero, red rice made with homegrown tomatoes).








2) Green carbonara. (Fresh made spinach fettuccini in a carbonara sauce.)






3) Puffy crust sourdough pizza! (pepper-olive-pepperoni, pepperoni, and cheese)


----------



## parbaked

Lunch was, top to bottom, Swiss, roast pork, sautéed shrooms and onions and a piece of lettuce...


----------



## juice

bottom to top?


----------



## Xenif

Kagawa style Nasu Somen with a side of tonkatsu and cucumber salad 
Regional variations in Japanese cooking are worth exploring, who would've thought eggplant and somen would be a wonderful pairing ?


----------



## parbaked

juice said:


> bottom to top?


Stupid sandwich is upside down!


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Stupid sandwich is upside down!


Excellent, I knew something was going on  My ADHD/Depression usually means I always assume that I'm somehow misinterpreting what's been said, so I have taught myself to ask rather than spend the next week wondering how I could be so stupid as to get something that simple wrong, thus I appreciate you clarifying that it was, in fact, the fault of the sandwich


----------



## ptolemy

chiffonodd said:


> Nice! How'd you like the urfa biber in that dish?



when I read the other thread, after doing some basic research, it made it seem that it's fairly spicy.. around 60k scoville units. But, my end result was not spicy at all, just a bit tingly. I got more tartness from dressing vs spice. I do admit that I may not have used as much as I should have buit I wanted to go easy on it at first. I think it maybe better using rubs or even bbq sauces for pork for example. Either way, I did enjoy it.


----------



## Lars

Old skool danish nostalgia - frikadeller, cabbage and pickled beets


----------



## valgard

More hotpot, we absolutely went overboard for two people


----------



## juice

Pro tip: you can make scrambled eggs (made with eggs from pastured chickens) go a weird pale colour (like supermarket eggs) if you put way too much cream in "because I'm finishing the bottle."






Mmm, chicken green curry...


----------



## lowercasebill

Katsudon bulldog sauce and crispy fried pork belly


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy, just lazy night baby back ribs. Not heritage breed, not low and slow—just cheap supermarket pork for my impulsive pig fest—it was so good. Guajillo chili spice rub + Texas style BBQ sauce.

Pork tractor knife by Bryan Raquin.


----------



## Lars

Repeating myself I know, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.. And I added a salad this time!
Pan fried red fish over tabouli..

..with a salad..


----------



## DamageInc

No knead malt bread.


----------



## parbaked

Lunch was a ricotta, mushroom, basil flat bread and a salad with purple carrots and a hard boiled supermarket egg...




Chipped my ****ing Arzberg plate...


----------



## DitmasPork

valgard said:


> More hotpot, we absolutely went overboard for two people
> View attachment 94586
> View attachment 94587


Hey, what brand induction hob is that? I've been wanting a reasonably priced one for a while. Hotpot food looks awesome, as does all your food.


----------



## valgard

DitmasPork said:


> Hey, what brand induction hob is that? I've been wanting a reasonably priced one for a while. Hotpot food looks awesome, as does all your food.


I don't really know, whatever that was being sold at Costco for under 50 cad at some point a year or two ago. Didn't do any research or shopping for it.


----------



## esoo

Cedar planked salmon, boiled potatoes and horitaki inspired salad


----------



## Caleb Cox

Shrimp and grits


----------



## juice

Weird Wide-angle Wednesday is here!


----------



## valgard

Braised oxtail and chickpeas


----------



## juice

Eggs in the form of a fritatta this morning, always good to change things up.




Then lunch has lettuce, onion, cornichons and tomato to accompany the umami burger.

"Yes, you get to use the magic knife, but I want the lettuce nothing like as thin as last time, OK?"


----------



## MarcelNL

that's almost passive agressive about the lettuce, I would have sliced the pickles just for the fun of it ;-)


----------



## parbaked

It's a rigatoni...


----------



## Twigg

Chicken breast seasoned with black pepper, Umami (Trader Joes), cooked in a reduction of @ExistentialHero chicken broth
Smothered with caramelized onions, Jimmy Nardello peppers, Violet Sparkle peppers and Havarti Cheese

Forgive the Picture, I am no photographer. It was very savory. Served it with rice.


----------



## Lars

Inspired by all of @valgard's amazing soups and this post by @Xenif I wanted to have a go and so today I made Bo Kho.
I used this recipe and had it with rice noodles and a side of raw onion, thai basil, coriander and lime. Really, really delicious.


----------



## esoo

Green Veggie Curry


----------



## parbaked

Pork ribs in Asian marinade with broccoli rabe and brown rice which is actually beige.




The side salad is celery, cilantro & dried tofu dressed with sesame oil, soy and furikake.


----------



## Twigg

@parbaked 

That looks great!


----------



## RonB

I cooked a filet on the grill tonight.


----------



## ian

I guess it’s fall.


----------



## AT5760

Your pie knife looks in need of a thinning and sharpening


----------



## Twigg

Reminds me of the movie American Pie


----------



## ian

AT5760 said:


> Your pie knife looks in need of a thinning and sharpening



No problem.


----------



## juice

FAST


----------



## parbaked

I want a slice of that!!


----------



## ian

juice said:


> FAST



You know you’re a good sharpener when you can put a lovely convex grind on a spatula.


----------



## Xenif

BBQ Duck Ramen, 35 hydro thin noodles, mushroom shoyu, paitan #5, blacken scallions and shallots oil


----------



## dang




----------



## DitmasPork

Assorted Korean pancakes and fish jun. I didn't cook this, takeaway from the Korean market, I just made it look pretty on the plate.


----------



## ian

heck fancy food. All I ever want to eat is potatoes. They’re the reason I get up in the morning.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sweet ‘n Spicy Gochujang Sirloin Bowl. Thin-cut sirloin marinaded in shoyu, gochujang, sugar, sesame oil, ginger-garlic paste—eaten with jasmine rice.


----------



## Lars

Although I have never been to Thailand I have have come to like their food very much.
Today I made Gai Pad Prik Gaeng, Galem Plee Pad Man Pla with jasmine rice, fried egg and Prik Nam Pla.


----------



## MarcelNL

how about coincidence, I'm prepping a freestyle curry-ish dish with huge prawns, chillies, fresh green pepper corns, fresh thai basil , kaffir lime leaves, lemon grass , well that direction.


----------



## Xenif

Lars said:


> Although I have never been to Thailand I have have come to like their food very much.
> Today I made Gai Pad Prik Gaeng, Galem Plee Pad Man Pla with jasmine rice, fried egg and Prik Nam Pla.
> View attachment 95118
> 
> View attachment 95119
> 
> View attachment 95120



I've never been to Japan either, never stopped me


----------



## Lars

Xenif said:


> I've never been to Japan either, never stopped me


I bet your sous chef does all the work and you just take credit for it


----------



## Kitchenchem

Lars said:


> Although I have never been to Thailand I have have come to like their food very much.
> Today I made Gai Pad Prik Gaeng, Galem Plee Pad Man Pla with jasmine rice, fried egg and Prik Nam Pla.
> View attachment 95118
> 
> View attachment 95119
> 
> View attachment 95120


Is that a pig egg?


----------



## Lars

Kitchenchem said:


> Is that a pig egg?


Yes it is!


----------



## MarcelNL

Oh man how I like that Thai Basil, use plenty and then some more....just not too little! I was so engaged in cooking I forgot to take a picture and all that is left is a single pawn in that lovely coconutty sweet and savoury basil aniseedy spicy sauce and a smitten of pak choi, sugar snaps, chinese chives, Galanga, Ginger, Garlic, soy sprouts, with some oyster sauce, some palm sugar and Pla Nam served with egg fried lice.

on a side note; it helps to be able to taste the original flavors but it's not a hard requirement IMO.
Been to Osaka and Tokio several times, and the subtlety is more nuanced than I could imagine, same in Guongzhou and Shanghai, same in Bangkok, but it's also true for all countries I visited (quite a few) and I concluded that it is an effect of finding the better places to eat!


----------



## Xenif

Jiro style Lite, 35 hydro noodles 72 hrs rest, 72 hrs aged paitan, miso tare, 4 hr slow cook cha siu, blacken scallion and shallot oil, garlic and pepper paste


----------



## parbaked

ian said:


> All I ever want to eat is potatoes.


I made Japanese potato salad...




Plate was made by my lovely mother in law in Yokosuka.


----------



## juice

ian said:


> All I ever want to eat is potatoes. They’re the reason I get up in the morning.


My wife used to be like that, indeed...



parbaked said:


> I made Japanese potato salad...


We have a REALLY excellent Japanese restaurant (errr, currently bento box takeaway) at the front of our apartment building, and my wife was musing a couple of days ago about how to get Masa to make some low-carb Japanese potato salad


----------



## parbaked

Served the JPS with a split brat with melted Swiss & sauerkraut on a previously parbaked baguette on a plate also made by my MIL.




Wifey's been commenting that my food has become predominately beige. She poured herself something red to drink.
I did not partake...
#beerisbeigefood


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Jiro style Lite, 35 hydro noodles 72 hrs rest, 72 hrs aged paitan, miso tare, 4 hr slow cook cha siu, blacken scallion and shallot oil, garlic and pepper pasteView attachment 95151
> View attachment 95152
> View attachment 95153
> View attachment 95150


I love char siew! Could easily eat it 24/7.


----------



## DitmasPork

@Xenif BTW, what temp do you roast at for your 4-hour char siew?


----------



## Xenif

DitmasPork said:


> @Xenif BTW, what temp do you roast at for your 4-hour char siew?


 425 until its burntish, thren 200-225 for as long as you like, 3-5 hrs is sweet spot for me


----------



## ma_sha1

Blind rib eye with black bean sauce:


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> 425 until its burntish, thren 200-225 for as long as you like, 3-5 hrs is sweet spot for me


Awesome. Been looking for an excuse to buy more pork neck meat.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> 425 until its burntish, thren 200-225 for as long as you like, 3-5 hrs is sweet spot for me


Awesome. Been looking for an excuse to buy more pork neck meat.


----------



## juice

His and hers breakfasts










Slow-cooked roast lamb shoulder. Much prefer it to the leg. Cooked for about four hours or so, then we just slid the bones out. Very easy to carve


----------



## Michi

Duck confit risotto with chanterelles and summer truffle.


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan chicken curry


----------



## Xenif

I cut some fish and I liked it
The feel of that single bev so sick
I bought a knife just to try it
I hope my wife don't mind it
It felt so wrong 
It felt so right 
Don't mean I go buy another, right?
I cut some fish and I liked it
I liked it! 











Sashimi combo: Kenpachi (Amberjack), Hamachi (Yellowtail) belly, Hotate (Scallops), Tako (Octopus), Sake (Salmon), Ikura (Salmon roe)




Octopus sushi




Amberjack (too much rice)








Scallop sushi also too much rice




Hamachi belly 




Quick torch, scallion oil, negi, japanese pepper paste




Ikura battleship


----------



## dafox

Xenif said:


> I cut some fish and I liked it
> The feel of that single bev so sick
> I bought a knife just to try it
> I hope my wife don't mind it
> It felt so wrong
> It felt so right 🗡
> Don't mean I go buy another, right?
> I cut some fish and I liked it
> I liked it! ♥
> 
> View attachment 95306
> View attachment 95308
> View attachment 95313
> 
> Sashimi combo: Kenpachi (Amberjack), Hamachi (Yellowtail) belly, Hotate (Scallops), Tako (Octopus), Sake (Salmon), Ikura (Salmon roe)
> View attachment 95314
> 
> Octopus sushi
> View attachment 95316
> 
> Amberjack (too much rice)
> View attachment 95317
> 
> View attachment 95318
> 
> Scallop sushi also too much rice
> View attachment 95319
> 
> Hamachi belly
> View attachment 95320
> 
> Quick torch, scallion oil, negi, japanese pepper paste
> View attachment 95315
> 
> Ikura battleship


Where do you live? I cant buy fish like that in the Northern Colorado area


----------



## Xenif

dafox said:


> Where do you live? I cant buy fish like that in the Northern Colorado area



The closes ocean/sea to me is 1000km away. But we have a few good fish vendors in Toronto. Not cheap, but decent quality


----------



## dafox

Xenif said:


> The closes ocean/sea to me is 1000km away. But we have a few good fish vendors in Toronto. Not cheap, but decent quality


Thanks, I need to look around more in the Denver area.


----------



## Xenif

dafox said:


> Thanks, I need to look around more in the Denver area.



I used to goto Denver for work yearly, never saw any fish stores. But there were many many gun stores and liquor stores! Did have a nice crawlfish place though, my picture might still be on the wall for shell stackin


----------



## parbaked

Whipped up some soy, garlic, ginger, glazed chicken thighs with broccoli rabe & mushroom rice...




Used the "air fryer" feature on my induction range.
Worked...


----------



## Michi

Crocodile tail steak with Cajun baked potato and a salad.


----------



## DamageInc

Success! No rot, just crunchy, slightly sour, fermented dill pickles. Will be making some hot dogs later with these.


----------



## lowercasebill

DamageInc said:


> Success! No rot, just crunchy, slightly sour, fermented dill pickles. Will be making some hot dogs later with these.
> View attachment 95434
> View attachment 95435
> View attachment 95436


Congratulations! Be sure to save the juice as starter for your next ferment.


----------



## Lars

More Thai food


----------



## MarcelNL

Pizza, this one, cheeses, salami al tartufo, onion, ruccola, pity I cannot use the Pizza oven on steroids...the missus...
Next time I am going to try the wood oven that I'm tinkering with.

I can only say, Caputo flour RULES!









prosciutto crudo, Mushroom, black Malabar pepper,






Last one is an adult version; Gorgonzola piccante and some coppa that melts in the mouth


----------



## DamageInc

lowercasebill said:


> Congratulations! Be sure to save the juice as starter for your next ferment.


Thanks for the tip, will do.


----------



## ExistentialHero

ian said:


> heck fancy food. All I ever want to eat is potatoes. They’re the reason I get up in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 95109



Potatoes are plenty fancy if you call 'em _pommes de terre_.


----------



## ian

My potatoes aint no earth apples.


----------



## juice

Michi said:


> Crocodile tail steak


Ooooh la la - Look at Mr Fancy over here!


----------



## M1k3

Leftover chicken "egg rolls"


----------



## Caleb Cox

Crispy roast potatoes and smoked St. Louis style ribs.


----------



## juice

Caleb Cox said:


> Crispy roast potatoes


One of the few things I miss


----------



## MarcelNL

juice said:


> One of the few things I miss


just eat the crust


----------



## Lars

Pantry pasta - Farfalle with chickpea sauce


----------



## Carl Kotte

Soup with unswedish meatballs.


----------



## juice

Carl Kotte said:


> unswedish meatballs


You can get the authentic thing at IKEA, you know...


----------



## valgard

Grilled pork shoulder trimmings with home made miso butter


----------



## Carl Kotte

juice said:


> You can get the authentic thing at IKEA, you know...


Boooooooooring!


----------



## Byphy

Constantly tweaking this Basque cheesecake, wanted it creamier. Think I accomplished my goal #WAP


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> Constantly tweaking this Basque cheesecake, wanted it creamier. Think I accomplished my goal #WAP



You need to sell that WAP out of the trunk of your car...


----------



## valgard

Byphy said:


> Constantly tweaking this Basque cheesecake, wanted it creamier. Think I accomplished my goal #WAP
> View attachment 95605
> 
> View attachment 95606


This looks amazing


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> You need to sell that WAP out of the trunk of your car...



LOL working on it! WAP cheesecakes. Might have to label me a sex worker


----------



## Byphy

valgard said:


> This looks amazing


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Crap. I gotta follow a cheese cake!?

here is my humble garden veggie stir fry. So tasty and light.


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> LOL working on it! WAP cheesecakes. Might have to label me a sex worker


GLWS...PM Sent!


----------



## juice

boomchakabowwow said:


> here is my humble garden veggie stir fry. So tasty and light.


I'd eat that before the cheesecake, bro


----------



## Xenif

[


juice said:


> You can get the authentic thing at IKEA, you know...


Is it bad that I love ikea meatballs ?


----------



## juice

Xenif said:


> Is it bad that I love ikea meatballs ?


Never had them, but my guess is yes


----------



## spaceconvoy

Xenif said:


> Is it bad that I love ikea meatballs ?


Nah, I love Big Macs and my terrible father. Love doesn't have to make sense. But if you think Ikea meatballs are good cuisine, that's a problem.


----------



## valgard

Pork shoulder braised with homemade miso, soy sauce, garlic, and ginger. Served with grilled tofu and rice.


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> I'd eat that before the cheesecake, bro


I wouldnt eat anything you make bro


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> I wouldnt eat anything you make bro


You're no orphan!


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> You're no orphan!


I take it back, you make a lovely satay


----------



## M1k3

My new obsession, Chamoy


----------



## BillHanna

Plum?


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Plum?


And apricot.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Xenif said:


> [
> 
> Is it bad that I love ikea meatballs ?


No no no, it’s a good thing! They’re very round.


----------



## Lars

Amok Trei


----------



## lowercasebill

How to make tomato sandwich when you don't have bread but do have pizza dough


----------



## Byphy

Lars said:


> Amok Trei
> View attachment 95726



Used to make amok at the cambodian resto I worked at. My fav dish there


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My childhood favorite dish. We called it “Swuey Daan” which means water-eggs in Cantonese.
its a savory steamed egg custard. It’s ethereal and delicious. I drizzled it with a onion black bean chili oil I made. To get rid of the beige


----------



## parbaked

Thai omelette...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

juice said:


> I'd eat that before the cheesecake, bro


Right back ya. Your pics are off the charts!


----------



## juice

Bacon-free breakfast. Seems kind wrong.






ADHD lunch, where you think about 5-6 times across the morning that you really need to get something out of the freezer for lunch, but then your wife comes upstairs from the office to make chaffles and you still haven't done anything, so you grab a savoury mince out and defrost/heat it in the time it takes to make the chaffle, and you're sorted, even though the plate betrays your rush...


----------



## Lars

Veal chop, brown butter, capers, lemon with spinach and polenta




If anyone want to school me on polenta go ahead. This is the first time I made it and I used this recipe. It tasted great but wasn't exactly creamy. Always looking to learn.


----------



## MarcelNL

my goto guru for cucina povera is Carluccio, though he usually knows how to end up with a high end version of a cheap product by adding some exotic ingredient;-)


----------



## Danzo

Lemon shio ramen. I’m no photographer but this is the photo going up for my second pop up.


----------



## lowercasebill

Homemade bread homemade bacon


----------



## juice

weird pale yolks produce weird pale scrambled eggs. Who knew?








Mmmm, umami burger with fried onion, swiss brown mushrooms and chilli cornichons


----------



## esoo

Breaking in a brand new smoker with a chicken


----------



## DitmasPork

Sake Don. Raw salmon on rice with furikake, beni-shoga, scallions, daikon.


----------



## ptolemy

Basmati rice with mushrooms and jerk chicken in cream sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Sake Don. Raw salmon on rice with furikake, beni-shoga, scallions, daikon.
> 
> View attachment 95897
> 
> View attachment 95898
> 
> View attachment 95899
> 
> View attachment 95900


****. The place next door to you isn’t for sale is it? That’s incredible.


----------



## ma_sha1

Chinese fried-rice


----------



## juice

ma_sha1 said:


> Chinese fried-rice


Uncle Roger happy you use wok


----------



## ma_sha1

juice said:


> Uncle Roger happy you use wok



And I cook my rice in the rice cooker the right way


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> ****. The place next door to you isn’t for sale is it? That’s incredible.


Cheers. One the easiest dishes, just need a good piece of fish! Love simple food like this.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made a warm beet salad as a side. The main was overcooked salmon


----------



## M1k3

ma_sha1 said:


> And I cook my rice in the rice cooker the right way


But was it leftover rice that was cooked in a rice cooker and no colander was involved? MSG?


----------



## valgard




----------



## ma_sha1

M1k3 said:


> But was it leftover rice that was cooked in a rice cooker and no colander was involved? MSG?



Absolutely, everything by the book per an Uncle Roger + ultra healthy not yet in his book 

1, #1 Asian rice, 红国宝, cooked in rice cooker
2, rice washed before cooking
3, no colander, no MSG
4, leftover rice was used for making fried-rice
5, Ultra healthy CDM ceramic 220v rice cooker, not the typical Toxic Japanese rice cooker*

* Japanese rice cooker dominates the US market & leads in functionality. However, it’s most often made with Teflon (PTFE) coated non-stick Aluminum pot, plus aluminum vent lid. Both Aluminum, Teflon coating & chemicals used to adhere the coating are potentially toxic, especially when scratched & over hearted. There’s some cheaper version made with stainless pot but tends to splash everywhere.


----------



## juice

ma_sha1 said:


> no MSG


Well, better fix that. Otherwise, you're going very well.


----------



## Lars

Don't know who Uncle Roger is, but it sounds like he won't appreciate my fried rice with salmon and furikake


----------



## ma_sha1

juice said:


> Well, better fix that. Otherwise, you're going very well.



MSG has been witch hunted in the US for years. Personally, I think MSG is innocent, but after 25+ years living MSG free, it has totally changed how I appreciate flavors, there’s no going back.

Sorry Uncle Roger, No.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Believe it or not, 1st time making ribs. Made in the oven at that and finished with tare. Not bad if I can say so myself. #rainyseattledays


----------



## M1k3

Lars said:


> Don't know who Uncle Roger is, but it sounds like he won't appreciate my fried rice with salmon and furikake
> View attachment 95994


As long as no colander was used and a wok was used, you're ok. Lots of leeway if MSG is used. But the colander thing is non-negotiable.


----------



## YumYumSauce

ma_sha1 said:


> MSG has been witch hunted in the US for years. Personally, I think MSG is innocent, but after 25+ years living MSG free, it has totally changed how I appreciate flavors, there’s no going back.
> 
> Sorry Uncle Roger, No. View attachment 96001



Foods naturally contain msg too lol


----------



## ma_sha1

YumYumSauce said:


> Foods naturally contain msg too lol



Yup, Lol in deed, & this is more of a US domestic problem, Asian countries might not have such fear. It all started by bad science from the MDs. Years of witch hunt followed. Even though the current science announced that MSG is innocent, the reputation has been forever ruined. 

Anyone care to read:





MSG: Can an Amino Acid Really Be Harmful? – Clinical Correlations







www.clinicalcorrelations.org


----------



## juice

ma_sha1 said:


> I think MSG is innocent


Bad "science" (what, in the nutrition space, I hear you gasp?) and casual racism is a potent combination, indeed.

MSG good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Another night of salmon.

Salmon Sashimi + Daikon + Kishibori Shoyu & Coleman's Mustard.

Vintage dipping dish from long defunct Chop Suey House in Hawaii.

[*Needed to move fish so dipping dish would fit on plate.]


----------



## DitmasPork

.


----------



## lowercasebill

Umami ratings of foods


Umami Information by Food | Umami Information Center


----------



## lowercasebill

I have msg because of uncle roger. But i have never used it .
How much? Say for 1 rice cooker measure of uncooked rice? When do you add it.


----------



## DitmasPork

lowercasebill said:


> I have msg because of uncle roger. But i have never used it .
> How much? Say for 1 rice cooker measure of uncooked rice? When do you add it.


I’ve never bought straight msg—but use products that contain it, like oyster sauce, lao gan ma, etc.


----------



## lowercasebill

DitmasPork said:


> I’ve never bought straight msg—but use products that contain it, like oyster sauce, lao gan ma, etc.


My cupboard is an msg stronghold. I even dry my own shitake.


----------



## DitmasPork

lowercasebill said:


> My cupboard is an msg stronghold. I even dry my own shitake.


Umami bomb.


----------



## DitmasPork

ma_sha1 said:


> Yup, Lol in deed, & this is more of a US domestic problem, Asian countries might not have such fear. It all started by bad science from the MDs. Years of witch hunt followed. Even though the current science announced that MSG is innocent, the reputation has been forever ruined.
> 
> Anyone care to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSG: Can an Amino Acid Really Be Harmful? – Clinical Correlations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.clinicalcorrelations.org


I’m Asian, so my body needs msg to survive.


----------



## lowercasebill

DitmasPork said:


> I’m Asian, so my body needs msg to survive.


David chang did a talk at MAD on msg i am to lazy to post a link but it is worth the watch. Plus he uses bentons bacon in ramen broth!


----------



## DitmasPork

lowercasebill said:


> David chang did a talk at MAD on msg i am to lazy to post a link but it is worth the watch. Plus he uses bentons bacon in ramen broth!


Will have to look it up, my East Village apartment was just a couple blocks from Momofuku, used to go there during early days when he was behind the counter slinging bowls of ramen.


----------



## rmrf

DitmasPork said:


> I’ve never bought straight msg—but use products that contain it, like oyster sauce, lao gan ma, etc.



I second this. I can't cook with soy, maggi (the one from France, Germany, or Switzerland) and 3 types of fish sauce. Actually, I'm not 100% sure these products contain MSG. They are just delicious so I assume there is MSG in it.


----------



## parbaked

My lunch was mostly beige and MSG free:




egg salad on ham on cucumbers on previous parbaked baguette with chips and a chip on my plate...
#beigeistherealumami


----------



## DitmasPork

rmrf said:


> I second this. I can't cook with soy, maggi (the one from France, Germany, or Switzerland) and 3 types of fish sauce. Actually, I'm not 100% sure these products contain MSG. They are just delicious so I assume there is MSG in it.



Fish sauce, soy sauce, Parmesan cheese, konbu seaweed, et al, have naturally occurring glutamates—the stuff giving that umami taste.


----------



## valgard

Tomatoes


----------



## valgard

And I do have a saturated msg solution in a squeeze bottle next to my stove. More often than not I don't need it because a lot of the ingredients are already loaded, but if I want ba boost I squeeze some on whatever I'm cooking. If the fried rice I'm making isn't loaded with sauces I would squeeze become in the wok while cooking it.


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> Tomatoes


BOOOO


----------



## juice

Scrambled eggs in the baby Solidteknics pan with haloumi, turkey sausage and bacon








Lunch was pumpkin soup with onion chaffles. I was pleasantly surprised by how well the chaffles worked as soup delivery mechanisms.







Oh, Villeroy and Boch crockery, as well.


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> Another night of salmon.
> 
> Salmon Sashimi + Daikon + Kishibori Shoyu & Coleman's Mustard.
> 
> Vintage dipping dish from long defunct Chop Suey House in Hawaii.
> 
> [*Needed to move fish so dipping dish would fit on plate.]
> 
> View attachment 96018
> 
> View attachment 96019
> 
> View attachment 96025


Lovely


----------



## Byphy

MSG = Make Sh*t Good.


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> MSG = Make Sh*t Good.


Exactly


----------



## Michi

Dutch Baby.


----------



## ma_sha1

DitmasPork said:


> I’m Asian, so my body needs msg to survive.



Sadly, the guy who started all this MSG witch hunt, Robert Kwok, is Asian too, & he shot other Asian Americans in the foot.


----------



## DitmasPork

ma_sha1 said:


> Sadly, the guy who started all this MSG witch hunt, Robert Kwok, is Asian too, & he shot other Asian Americans in the foot.


Who, when, how? I’ve not heard of him.


----------



## ma_sha1

DitmasPork said:


> Who, when, how? I’ve not heard of him.



Here you go: 





MSG: Can an Amino Acid Really Be Harmful? – Clinical Correlations







www.clinicalcorrelations.org


----------



## Chefchef

Dinner


----------



## Lars

Duck breast glazed with sweet spices, roast potatoes and a salad of radicchio, apple and walnuts.


----------



## MarcelNL

I do HOPE you fried those potatoes in Duck fat...looks delicious!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> I do HOPE you fried those potatoes in Duck fat...looks delicious!


Thanks, I used chicken fat rendered from my favorite french Label Rouge chickens, but it still turned out pretty good..!


----------



## MarcelNL

that works too! I love those chicken!


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Duck breast glazed with sweet spices, roast potatoes and a salad of radicchio, apple and walnuts.
> View attachment 96149


That looks sublime!!!! I'm Chinese so duck is one of my main food groups. Can't live without it.


----------



## Bear

Hanger Steaks done Santa Maria style

I haven't seen hangers in awhile now






They are ugly but they have a delicious beefy taste that is unique.





After cleaning






Rubbed, basted and on the fire with some oak


----------



## juice

Sous vide hanger steak is awesome


----------



## parbaked

Made ribs in the toaster oven.
Marinated 2 lbs of baby backs for 3 hours in soy, fish, oyster sauce & ginger then baked at 280 until they reach 200+ degrees.




Seved with beech mushrooms & gailan with oyster sauce and rice...


----------



## ian

Just a stupid pesto pasta. Crushed pistachio, lemon zest, parmesan & poached egg on top. Shun shiv lurking in the background, ready to cut a fool.






And some more noodles....


----------



## Michi

Thüringer Bratwurst with Brezen and Bavarian potato salad.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Thanks, I used chicken fat rendered from my favorite french Label Rouge chickens, but it still turned out pretty good..!


Are these fried or baked? If fried, I assume you started them raw? The texture on those potatoes looks great!


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Are these fried or baked? If fried, I assume you started them raw? The texture on those potatoes looks great!


Thanks! They are baked - here is my method:
Boil them until they are tender, drain and let them cool down. 
Heat an oven to 190C with the fan on and put enough chicken fat in a baking dish to make it come 5mm up the sides and put the dish in the oven to heat up. 
When hot add the potatoes and bake them for about 40 minutes, turning them every 10-15 minutes.
They have a fluffy inside and a crisp and glasslike exterior.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Thanks! They are baked - here is my method:


Thank you for that, Lars! I'll definitely be trying this in the next few days!


----------



## MarcelNL

sounds like a great way to bake/fry without having to pay too much attention to the process. I usually do something similar in a frying pan with a load of duck fat, pretty much the amount Lars describes but then fry on the stove so it needs a constant watchful eye.


----------



## Lars

Goulash and mash


----------



## ma_sha1

Got Tiger?
Got Rainbow? 
both will become fried-butterflies by tonight


----------



## ma_sha1

Got Tiger?





Got Rainbow?
Both with become fried-butterfly by tonight!


----------



## camochili

Tonights dinner: Chickenbreast filled with minced meat and dates on roasted potatoes with spinach, peas





















and onion and a pea sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Steak fried rice snack:




No egg, no MSG, no wok, no fire, and no colander...


----------



## M1k3

parbaked said:


> Steak fried rice snack:
> View attachment 96250
> 
> No egg, no MSG, no wok, no fire, and no colander...


Good job! Colander usage is non-negotiable.


----------



## DamageInc

Round 3 of fermented pickles.

Didn't have enough dill for both jars, so I added some flowering thyme just to try it out. Hope it works.


----------



## Bodine

Mole peppers getting ready to hit the smoker with a rack of ribs


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple supper salad with avocado and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Chips

The provencal tian ratatouille mash-up made yesterday, rested overnight and served now over rice with some toast points. 

The olive oil/balsamic plate dressing is a bit kludgy.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Chips said:


> The provencal tian ratatouille mash-up made yesterday, rested overnight and served now over rice with some toast points.
> 
> The olive oil/balsamic plate dressing is a bit kludgy.
> 
> View attachment 96274
> 
> View attachment 96275


Yum yum yum yum


----------



## juice

Ribeye to start the day - finally found a use for the coated insert for my slow/pressure cooker! Had it for several years, first time I've used it.













Then slow-cooked French Onion Oyster Blade Steak for dinner, although it doesn't look like OBS to me. My butcher sold it to me to try with my usual method (four hours @ 140C then 30 minutes just sitting in the oven, tented with alfoil the whole time) after I'd complained to him about the OBS I bought the previous week that had had the tendon removed from the centre, so it didn't get all gelatinous, and was crazy dry. This was better, but not as good as usual.


----------



## juice

Ooops, forgot Friday... roast lamb shoulder with roast vegies, and then a low-carb cheesecake/jelly to finish. This was a better shoulder than last month, with a much better fat covering, and it was awesome. Lots put in the freezer, as well, gonna be good on low-carb pizza.


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Steak fried rice snack:
> View attachment 96250
> 
> No egg, no MSG, no wok, no fire, and no colander...


Underrated snack


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> Underrated snack


Made snack noodles with leftover chicken and pork broth...


----------



## DrEriksson

Favorite chili. Not only do I get to chop a lot of onions. The onions also boil down to make a thick sauce.


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Made snack noodles with leftover chicken and pork broth...
> View attachment 96331



You must be part Filipino based on your snack portions


----------



## camochili

Veggie Lasagne with red lentils.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Chile Relenos, Rice, Beans, Fajita Veggies

Steak tacos with guajillo salsa, tomatillo gauc, 

Leftovers Huevo Rancheros


----------



## parbaked

Yesterday's lunch was tomato, basil, ricotta salad...




and bratwurst, Japanese tater salad and sautéed cabbage:


----------



## parbaked

With stone fruit sangria...


----------



## Byphy

Simple tonkatsu in @parbaked snack size form


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> With stone fruit sangria...
> View attachment 96385


I can see youre having a lovely sunday afternoon


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> I can see youre having a lovely sunday afternoon


Missing Oakland to be honest.
We'd probably be eating BBQ at Stay Gold or Good To Eat Dumplings at Original Pattern and baking in the sun....


----------



## ian

Beef khao soi.






Alkaline egg noodles in a sauce of curried beef and coconut milk/oil, topped with cilantro, lime, red onions, fried noodles, and very hot fried buzzed dried chiles. Mouth still burning.

Also, an empty beer can.


----------



## esoo

Smoked beef ribs


----------



## valgard

Ropa vieja, jasmine rice cooked in beef broth, sweet potato chips, tomato salad, and egg. All crammed in a plate too small .


----------



## Bert2368

Stuffed, roasted Guero chili peppers. And a few poblanos that were still hanging on the plants.


----------



## juice

Pork belly, prepared and cooked as per one of my wife's many Asian friend's secret recipe (not actually secret, as I understand it). It spent 24 hours in the fridge being salted and patted dry.

REALLY good.





















And the leftover lamb shoulder, cut in half and ready to be frozen (probably for low-carb pizza or the like).






We're only eating dinner tonight (the second half of the pork belly), and looking at these photos is making me well aware it's still a good six hours away...


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Pork belly, prepared and cooked as per one of my wife's many Asian friend's secret recipe (not actually secret, as I understand it). It spent 24 hours in the fridge being salted and patted dry.
> 
> REALLY good.
> 
> View attachment 96496



Idc how good this looks. I won't eat it.


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> Idc how good this looks. I won't eat it.


Not gonna be any left in a few hours, so you'd out of luck anyway...


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Not gonna be any left in a few hours, so you'd out of luck anyway...


Looks like everyone’s a winner tonight


----------



## DitmasPork

Jamaican Jerk London Broil + Bengali Chana Masala + Basmati + Armenian Style Yoghurt. Meat ‘n two veg.


----------



## Chefchef

Oxtail terrine with foie gras


----------



## Lars

Duck confit, lemon pasta and gremolata


----------



## Bodine

I’m just a country boy, ribs, chicken breast, mole peppers on the smoker today


----------



## parbaked

Steak night


----------



## juice

And leftover pork belly. Skin not quite as crispy as when first cooked, but still great, and with roast veges so that bit was better.

Hers and his almost matching meals (only meal for the day).


----------



## juice

And this epic fail with low-carb pancakes from the weekend. They were still good food, but what a mess.


----------



## lowercasebill

juice said:


> And this epic fail with low-carb pancakes from the weekend. They were still good food, but what a mess.
> View attachment 96600


Yea but is kinda beige


----------



## juice

lowercasebill said:


> Yea but is kinda beige


A saving grace! I'd be lion if I disagreed


----------



## MarcelNL

A humble Cote du Boeuf, came out beautifully but I forgot to take pictures after plating. Accompanied with some baked/fried potatoes and a crispy salad with home made Ceasar dressing.


----------



## parbaked

Tuna on Thomas’s and tomatoes


----------



## BillHanna

parbaked said:


> Tuna on Thomas’s and tomatoes
> View attachment 96628


Feels like summer


----------



## Bear

A few ruffed grouse from this morning






Bones used for stock






Made a quick tarragon pan sauce and roasted up some Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## parbaked

Sweet dog!


----------



## juice

Breakfast - no bacon, again. Last pack defrosting for tomorrow, then buying more on Thursday. Love the onion chaffles, but no idea why my wife flipped the egg when frying it. She's not sure either, I did ask. I also overdried the halloumi :-( Did a great job of cutting the kransky, though, despite only using the Shun.








Got some Oyster Blade Steak a couple of weeks ago, but they'd taken the tendon out, so it was useless for my usual dish (which I discovered when I cooked it that afternoon), so I decided to just slowcook it in my osso buco recipe. Much better, although not as good as osso buco. With the usual cauliflower puree.


----------



## DamageInc

Made demi glace with some veal bones I had in the freezer.

So much gelatin in this, it doesn't even jiggle.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Beige fuel


----------



## Lars

Chicken Adobo with garlic fried rice


----------



## DitmasPork

Malaysian food! Spicy Malacca Chicken Curry—aka Kari Ayam. Used a spice paste made in Malacca, coconut milk, fish sauce to season—far from instant, still had to do a fair amount of cooking and prep—cutting stuff, saute chicken in paste, simmering, adjusting, etc. *Excellent results, will be feeding off of leftovers for the next few days.

_*This Kari Ayam perhaps not up to @lemeneid 's SG standards, but certainly hit the spot for me!_


----------



## juice

DitmasPork said:


> will be feeding off of leftovers for the next few days.


I love leftovers SO MUCH.


----------



## Byphy

Carl Kotte said:


> Beige fuel



The Gatorade flavor we didn't know we needed


----------



## Carl Kotte

Byphy said:


> The Gatorade flavor we didn't know we needed


Speak for yourself


----------



## podzap

esoo said:


> Spaghetti by me, savoury challah by the fiancee
> View attachment 93729
> 
> View attachment 93730



Why do you have half of your signature written in Estonian? Which is like one of the smallest countries in the world


----------



## esoo

podzap said:


> Why do you have half of your signature written in Estonian? Which is like one of the smallest countries in the world



Both of my parents were born there.

And admittedly I used google translate to create that as neither of them taught me that language and I've sucked at trying to learn.


----------



## podzap

esoo said:


> Both of my parents were born there.
> 
> And admittedly I used google translate to create that as neither of them taught me that language and I've sucked at trying to learn.



Sorry to hear they didn't teach you. I don't speak Estonian, either, but I can parse bits and pieces, both written and spoken, as some of it is quite close to Finnish. Example: Overpriced --> ülehinnatud (est) , ylihinnoittelu (fin) ... almost the same word.


----------



## juice

podzap said:


> Example: Overpriced --> ülehinnatud (est) , ylihinnoittelu (fin) ... almost the same word.


Yes, they look basically identical...


----------



## parbaked

Wifey had a long, hard Monday...requested Hayashi rice and a Negroni.
Nijiya Market to the rescue. Good rice is a must.




Brown then braise before adding the "Tasty Sauce Mix"




Rich and tasty




Serve with a bright fennel, carrot salad.




It's becoming my comfort food too...


----------



## Chips

My wife made me a very popular version of Basque Cheesecake for my birthday today. Gotta be honest, it spanked the hell out of my nearly 20 year old standby recipe from Cooks Illustrated who had a great recipe for New York Style Cheesecake. This one had more flavor and equivalent layered texture, maybe a hint more strong flavor of egg, but not distractingly so.

It's pretty impossible to buy these kinds of cheesecakes here in the Bay Area from the popular spot in the East Bay who's got a cult like following and sells out literally in seconds.


----------



## Byphy

Chips said:


> My wife made me a very popular version of Basque Cheesecake for my birthday today. Gotta be honest, it spanked the hell out of my nearly 20 year old standby recipe from Cooks Illustrated who had a great recipe for New York Style Cheesecake. This one had more flavor and equivalent layered texture, maybe a hint more strong flavor of egg, but not distractingly so.
> 
> It's pretty impossible to buy these kinds of cheesecakes here in the Bay Area from the popular spot in the East Bay who's got a cult like following and sells out literally in seconds.


Nailed it!


----------



## juice

Some frittata for the egg content at breakfast, then umami burger on a chaffle for lunch. Gotta love it.


----------



## Lars

Iberico pork chop, roast potatoes, butter steamed oxheart cabbage and a mustard pan sauce


----------



## Bodine

I know it’s a southern thing, but do you ienjoy boiled peanuts, it’s harvest time here in North Florida and south Georgia, this 10 pound bag will hit the boiling water in the morning


----------



## Byphy

Bodine said:


> I know it’s a southern thing, but do you ienjoy boiled peanuts, it’s harvest time here in North Florida and south Georgia, this 10 pound bag will hit the boiling water in the morning



Love boiled peanuts


----------



## Lars

Chicken/leek/courgette savory tart with steamed sprouts


----------



## DitmasPork

Impromptu steak donburi composed of leftover Jamaican Jerk London Broil, beni-shoga (pickled ginger), furikake, basmati rice, kishibori shoyu.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bodine said:


> I know it’s a southern thing, but do you ienjoy boiled peanuts, it’s harvest time here in North Florida and south Georgia, this 10 pound bag will hit the boiling water in the morning


 Very popular in Hawaii, an old school local favorite there, grew up eating it. Yes, a Southern thing—Hawaii is the southernmost state in the USA.


----------



## juice

Lunch - chaffles with reheated leftovers from the OysterBlade stew. Have I mentioned I love leftovers?




Dinner - lamb roast again, this time done without rosemary, due to complete laziness and thus not walking outside the building to get the rosemary growing out there.























And some chopped up pumpkin, ready to be roasted to become pumpkin soup.


----------



## Lars

Lazy supper with chicken breast, roasted veg and yoghurt dip


----------



## lowercasebill

Bonus home made bacon


----------



## DitmasPork

Tossed salad.


----------



## camochili

Tagliatelle with savoy cabbage, hazelnuts and a thyme parmegiano sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Tagliatelle with savoy cabbage, hazelnuts and a thyme parmegiano sauce.
> View attachment 97212


I can hardly describe how great that looks—I'm suffering because my wife is on a low-carb diet.


----------



## Byphy

Crispity-Crunchy ASMR:


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> I can hardly describe how great that looks—I'm suffering because my wife is on a low-carb diet.



Thank you. 
Yeah, hard to disguise as a lchf meal...


----------



## Michi

Baked polenta with eggs and Sucuk.


----------



## juice

Ah, leftovers. Yet again. Great for breakfast. The last of the osso buco in its tomato-based sauce, with the last of the roast veges, asparagus, and some fried and chopped up turkey sausages.










Then keeping it simple for lunch - chaffles with vegemite.


----------



## Xenif

$3 Kenpachi kama no nitsuke (Amberjack collar braised in soy, mirin, sake) vs. $30 Gindara Saikoyaki (Miso grilled Blackcod)


----------



## ref

DitmasPork said:


> Impromptu steak donburi composed of leftover Jamaican Jerk London Broil, beni-shoga (pickled ginger), furikake, basmati rice, kishibori shoyu.



What do you pickle the beni-shoga in? Plum vinegar? Is it normal ginger or young ginger?


----------



## DitmasPork

ref said:


> What do you pickle the beni-shoga in? Plum vinegar? Is it normal ginger or young ginger?


This one is pre-made, from the Japanese market. If making from scratch, plum or rice vinegar is fine.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Swedish meat stew


----------



## DamageInc

Pickles done. No rot. Woohoo.


----------



## Lars

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 97288
> Swedish meat stew


Can't go wrong with that


----------



## Lars

Bangers, mash and onion gravy


----------



## camochili

Fish casserole with sweet potatoes and kingprawns


----------



## momochop

Sourdough pizza in my wood fired oven


----------



## DitmasPork

Avocado salad.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Hollowed out baguette, filled with spicy pot roast, topped with gruyere, and toasted.


----------



## valgard

Fresh baked bouttier baguette and everything else I could find in the fridge that reminded me of breakfast


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> and everything else I could find in the fridge that reminded me of breakfast


"Breakfast is whatever you feel like eating for the first meal of the day" - juice 2018


----------



## valgard

juice said:


> "Breakfast is whatever you feel like eating for the first meal of the day" - juice 2018


True, that was a concept that was not common back home but I have recently been having some full on dinners for breakfast before going for full day hikes. Big soups, stir fried rice, whatever . But it's still not my go to.


----------



## valgard

Braised pork shoulder and mushrooms with some amazing barley and red fife miso.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Just got back from camping all round Washington. Breakfast burritos and smores for dinner


----------



## Byphy

Nasi Goreng


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> Nasi Goreng


Nice snack!
No satay??


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> No satay??


----------



## camochili

Byphy said:


> Nasi Goreng


i love a good nasi, and this one looks good. it even has the egg on top. something that many may forget...


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Nice snack!
> No satay??



Oh this is satay, but I only added a hint of it


----------



## juice

MORE SATAY!!






Not mine, as you can tell, but from one of Australia's better celebrity chefs.


----------



## Xenif

valgard said:


> Braised pork shoulder and mushrooms with some amazing barley and red fife miso.
> 
> View attachment 97368
> View attachment 97369


Where did you get barley and red fife miso! Been on a bit of a miso hunt lately


----------



## Xenif

camochili said:


> i love a good nasi, and this one looks good. it even has the egg on top. something that many may forget...



The fried egg has to have crunchy edges, prerequisite for this dish IMHO


----------



## Xenif

Oyster tasting








Honeymoon, New Brunswick








Cascumpec, Prince Edward Island








Fanny Bay, British Columbia
I've had hundreds of these but this batch was really mind-blowing good, creamy and the sweetness was through the roof.




Gigas, Ireland


----------



## Byphy

camochili said:


> i love a good nasi, and this one looks good. it even has the egg on top. something that many may forget...


No egg is Nasi Go-WRONG in my book!


----------



## Lars

Ratatouille, fried egg and half a baguette


----------



## Carl Kotte

Keeping it beige since 1781.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## BillHanna

Pork shoulder.

soy sauce, ginger, dark brown sugar, garlic, and salt. It will be served with rice and black beans(cilantro, lime zest and juice, shallots).


----------



## TheGreek

Beef plate ribs out of the smoker and rested.


----------



## parbaked

Ginger scallion chicken




#satayfree4me


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Ginger scallion chicken
> View attachment 97566
> 
> #satayfree4me



Snack size portions all day tho


----------



## Xenif

Gyūdon /w Onsen tamago


----------



## parbaked

Lunch was leftover chicken & mushroom & sweet potato hash with a sadly broken egg...


----------



## Lars

Noodles


----------



## MontezumaBoy

PNW oysters ... Hama Hama- cool place along the road ... picked up a doz of their small & med for take away ... a little dice, horseradish, cocktail sauce & cutino hot sauce ... yummy ... need to unpack my shucker ... AirBnB shorty 'knife' worked
...


----------



## Kitchenchem

Xenif said:


> Oyster tasting
> View attachment 97382
> 
> View attachment 97383
> 
> Honeymoon, New Brunswick
> View attachment 97384
> 
> View attachment 97385
> 
> Cascumpec, Prince Edward Island
> View attachment 97386
> 
> View attachment 97389
> 
> Fanny Bay, British Columbia
> I've had hundreds of these but this batch was really mind-blowing good, creamy and the sweetness was through the roof.
> View attachment 97388
> 
> Gigas, Ireland


Flip those oysters they’ll look prettier.


----------



## DamageInc

Birthday meal today.
Danish full-blood wagyu outside skirt steak. Never had skirt steak before. It was delicious. Served with a baked potato and garlic butter, tomato salad, and smashed cucumber salad. Made a tiramisu for dessert.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Happy birthday! Hell of a meal.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nikujaga meat and potatoes.




I


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Nikujaga meat and potatoes.


Stop sucking up to @Carl Kotte!


----------



## MarcelNL

Outside skirt steak? How much steak is there on a cow? It looks a lot like Bavette, which I love! Bit larger fibres giving more texture and good flavors. Looks great, and happy Birthday.


----------



## juice

Lamb pizza (low-carb) for lunch, then dinner was chicken parma with some takeaway food someone gave us, described as satay sticks and balls of tapioca flour, pork and prawn, which were really nice.


----------



## DitmasPork

Goat Rezala. Home made Bengali style goat curry with basmati.





















*Note: Shig not used to cut through goat bones. No Shigs were harmed in the making of this dish.


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Lamb pizza (low-carb) for lunch, then dinner was chicken parma with some takeaway food someone gave us, described as satay sticks and balls of tapioca flour, pork and prawn, which were really nice.
> View attachment 97787



My guy, satay for the win!


----------



## Lars

Black Bean Cheese Burger with Sweet Potato Fries and Sauce Heinz


----------



## MarcelNL

prepping some twice cooked pork (Iberico rib meat, sous vide'd for 48h at 56'C) and some Shanghai choi with 'jump the river dip" served with some Jasmin rice flavored with fresh ginger and some white of spring onion.


----------



## AT5760

Xiang you pie lan, suan ni pai huang gua, gong bao ji ding, and jia chang dao dou.


----------



## Oshidashi

Salad Nicoise, made with fresh tuna gently poached in olive oil with fresh thyme.


----------



## Oshidashi

A Covid food story. Freshly made egg pasta with salt-preserved Meyer lemons. Under quarantine in a hotel near Boston, my daughter and her husband and my wife and I pulled off this delicious meal in our hotel room!


----------



## Lars

I needed something to make me feel better after those soggy fries I made yesterday and a bowl of Bo Kho certainly did the trick..


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak & Spaghetti ¶ Tagliata e Spaghetti all’Arrabbiata ¶ London Broil and Noodles with Spicy Roman Red Sauce. Last night's feast.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Beige galore


----------



## DrEriksson

NY strip with bourbon flambé pepper corn sauce today. The Steel by Lundbergs suji is a monster.


----------



## valgard




----------



## DamageInc

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

I also made some peanut butter chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## M1k3

valgard said:


> View attachment 98151


Did you eat half THEN take a picture?


----------



## valgard

M1k3 said:


> Did you eat half THEN take a picture?


I was missing part of the breakfast lol, when everything was served I didn't get to take a picture.


----------



## ptolemy

This is why I am selling my falk stew pot. I got a 40cm dehillerin copper rondeau. It's approx 17quarts and weights 18lbs empty... with food... 40lbs? lol.

This is an approx 14-quart batch of bolognese, which has 13bs of meat


----------



## DitmasPork

valgard said:


> View attachment 98151


Dumpling King!


----------



## IsoJ

Macaroni casserole from leftovers


----------



## DamageInc

Found some old buttermilk in the back of the fridge. It passed the smell test, so I turned it into pancakes.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chicken gumbo


----------



## Oshidashi

DrEriksson said:


> NY strip with bourbon flambé pepper corn sauce today. The Steel by Lundbergs suji is a monster.



I've always made my similar appearing peppercorn sauce with cognac, but using bourbon sounds really good. I've got NY strips in the fridge for tonight and will try with bourbon. BTW, that Swedish sujihiki is impressive.


----------



## DrEriksson

Oshidashi said:


> I've always made my similar appearing peppercorn sauce with cognac, but using bourbon sounds really good. I've got NY strips in the fridge for tonight and will try with bourbon. BTW, that Swedish sujihiki is impressive.



Do most my sauces with bourbon, as I always have some Bulleit home for drinking. Perhaps it’s time to add a cognac to the drinking/cooking pantry? 


Sliced up 2,5 kg of salted pork tenderloin today. The knife did a killer job.


----------



## Lars

Please forgive my poor manners. I was so exited about @Nedfeister's Amok Trei that I forgot to take a picture before I got stuck in..


----------



## valgard

Ribs in my gochujang based BBQ sauce


----------



## dafox

Last of the the garden fresh zucchini for the year, stir fry, I'm good for a few months now


----------



## DitmasPork

Carpaccio. My Yōshoku inspired riff on the Venetian classic. 

Rare steak, furikake, kewpie mayo, sriracha, kishibori shoyu, sesame oil, beni-shoga (pickled ginger), red onion, Serrano pepper.


----------



## parbaked

Smoked salmon, scrambled eggs, latkes and bialys from Beauty's Bagel Shop...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Oh no, bialysis, hope your kidneys get better!


----------



## esoo

Canadian Thanksgiving Day dinner


----------



## ExistentialHero

SV chicken leg "steaks", bok choy with bourbon and mustard, and cornbread:





And a pre-slicing shot with this evening's weapon of choice, a 275mm Catcheside:


----------



## valgard




----------



## parbaked

Niku Jyaga


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Niku Jyaga
> View attachment 98398
> View attachment 98399


One of the most comforting meals


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> One of the most comforting meals


Wifey rates it just below Basuku cheesecake and satay,,,


----------



## DamageInc

Making some chili and giving the workhorse a work out.








Also made Guinness beef stew.


----------



## Lars

Thai coconut curry


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Bengali Chole (chickpea curry) + Basmati


----------



## camochili

Autum time, soup time
Spicy 


Ajvar-minced meat soup...


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> Xiang you pie lan, suan ni pai huang gua, gong bao ji ding, and jia chang dao dou.
> View attachment 98075
> View attachment 98076
> View attachment 98077
> View attachment 98078


Is it very difficult finding Asian ingredients in Omaha?


----------



## valdim

SpikeC said:


> :bbqsmoker:The local store has pork ribs on sale, butt in the case they are all trimmed, so I asked if they had any still in the bag, and they accommodated me. I smear mustard all over them, then coat with my home made dry rub. The went into the Big Green Egg at 190º for 7 hours, and due to a late start they then rested till today in the fridge, reheating under foil at a bare 200º for a couple of hours. I made some salad with napa cabbage and cucumber with a ceasarish dressings. I had some carrots that held up a chicken while it roasted. I sliced then fairly thickly and browned them in some olive oil.
> No pics of the plating, butt got a record of the Q.
> The meat slides off the bone butt still has some bite to it!


A Big green egg?


----------



## AT5760

DitmasPork said:


> Is it very difficult finding Asian ingredients in Omaha?



I'm not sure yet - this was my first attempt at cooking "real" Chinese food. There are half dozen small Asian markets in town. I was able to get the pantry staples for these dishes at the one closest to me, except I confused fermented bean paste with fermented black beans. The produce section was lacking, but my local supermarket had kohlrabi.


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> I'm not sure yet - this was my first attempt at cooking "real" Chinese food. There are half dozen small Asian markets in town. I was able to get the pantry staples for these dishes at the one closest to me, except I confused fermented bean paste with fermented black beans. The produce section was lacking, but my local supermarket had kohlrabi.



For most dishes all you need are a few key ingredients. If you can’t find stuff there’re usually suitable substitutes—like dry sherry for Shaoxing wine. Is this what you mean by black bean paste?


----------



## AT5760

This is what I picked up:






I think I was supposed to use these in the green bean dish:






Shaoxing wine actually wasn't a problem, though it's the salted stuff intended solely for cooking.


----------



## cotedupy

Feckin' massive Southern Rock Lobster.

We're gonna need a bigger cleaver...


----------



## Bear

valdim said:


> A Big green egg?


----------



## Lars

Duck breast simmered with potatoes, cabbage and bacon


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> This is what I picked up:
> 
> View attachment 98577
> 
> 
> I think I was supposed to use these in the green bean dish:
> 
> View attachment 98579
> 
> 
> Shaoxing wine actually wasn't a problem, though it's the salted stuff intended solely for cooking.



Ahhh, no doenjang is closer to miso, but funkier. Yeah, fermented black beans are quite different.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy, crispy, baked tofu.

Organic x-firm tofu, shoyu, sesame oil, sriracha, lao gan ma, denka.


----------



## valdim

Bear said:


>


Man...you are lucky! Show me (us) closer pics of this green stuff!


----------



## Bear

valdim said:


> Man...you are lucky! Show me (us) closer pics of this green stuff!



You asked for it


----------



## Lars

Ragu Bolognese


----------



## DamageInc

Prepping some culotte steaks for later. Really just an excuse to use my 300mm Toyama suji.

















And into the freezer they go.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Roast thigh, with potatoes and onions fried in the chicken fat


----------



## parbaked

A small piece of duBreton pork belly




turned into beech mushroom shogayaki served with dashi brown rice, shredded cabbage, a squirt of Kewpie and oyster sauce gailan...



#brownriceisbeige


----------



## Bodine

Ceviche will soak overnight, shrimp, scallops, onions, cilantro, jalapeño, yellow bell pepper, should be ready for breakfast LOL, oh yeah citrus is limes and lemons from my trees in the backYard


----------



## Byphy

Butter Chicken


----------



## Carl Kotte

Something something


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Something something


Naw, way too much green!


----------



## Michi

It's Friday night, and I really wasn't feeling like doing a major production to get dinner on the table. Ended up making sesame noodles with chili oil and scallions. Turned out to be really tasty and satisfying. And it takes all of 15 minutes to throw together.


----------



## ian

A few mostly beige things from the past few days, just for @Carl Kotte. All upside down for your convenience.

1) (Roast) fish and (yucca) chips






2) Chicken / Black radish / potatoes / cauliflower






3) 1/2 whole wheat sourdough


----------



## parbaked

Japanese fried chicken with shredded cabbage and kewpie...




Served with cold somen noodles and homemade Mentsuyu dipping sauce...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Ra(wo)men.


----------



## Lars

Channa Masala


----------



## juice

ian said:


> All upside down for your convenience.


Well, that is very #BeigeLion


----------



## AT5760

My attempt at Zha Jiang Mian. Someday I’ll actually try to take decent food photos.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made my first Sukiyaki! Pretty simple actually. I’ll plate it better next time! My wife LOVED IT.


----------



## idemhj

Lars said:


> Channa Masala
> View attachment 98955



Yesterday I made some dal which is in the same ballpark...


----------



## Lars

Second attempt at polenta went much better. Really nice and creamy. Had it with a veal chop and spinach again.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti with anchovies and arugula...


----------



## Bert2368

"Bear Á La Bourguignon" 

I did finally just wing it on the herbs. Fresh herbs, except for the tarragon and summer savory.


----------



## Lars

Been working hard on perfecting my satay..


----------



## Stx00lax

Pizza night. Poolish dough Margherita.


----------



## DitmasPork

Southern Style Ribs.

Cantonese home cooking. Ribs simmered in soy sauce, red fermented bean curd, brown slab sugar, Shaoxing rice wine, cassia bark, star anise.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Dinner


----------



## camochili

Deer goulash with brussels sprouts


----------



## camochili

Mediterranean style filled Chicken breast with a Fig-grape Salad


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## valgard

I had posted these two in the wrong thread


----------



## valgard

I'm sad, it's so dark in my dining room now pretty much all the time . And it's only going to get worse for a few months.


----------



## juice

valgard said:


> I had posted these two in the wrong thread


I had wondered why they were on your bucket list


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Southern Style Ribs.
> 
> Cantonese home cooking. Ribs simmered in soy sauce, red fermented bean curd, brown slab sugar, Shaoxing rice wine, cassia bark, star anise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99290


okay. Fess up. Where did You get the bad ass dragon plate.?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valgard said:


> I'm sad, it's so dark in my dining room now pretty much all the time . And it's only going to get worse for a few months.


Haha. Yup. I was googling studio photograph lighting the other day.


----------



## dang




----------



## DitmasPork

Okinawan Goya Chanpurū—stir fried bitter melon with pork, egg and tofu—seasoned with shoyu, sake, mirin, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, white pepper.

My riff on the Okinawan classic uses chicharrón and Cantonese simmered ribs for the pork component.


----------



## valgard




----------



## juice

boomchakabowwow said:


> Haha. Yup. I was googling studio photograph lighting the other day.


Until I packed it away the other week, I was just using a 60cm/side LED lightbox cube. Not as good as a proper light tent with flashes, but WAY more convenient.


----------



## YumYumSauce

DitmasPork said:


> Okinawan Goya Chanpurū—stir fried bitter melon with pork, egg and tofu—seasoned with shoyu, sake, mirin, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, white pepper.
> 
> My riff on the Okinawan classic uses chicharrón and Cantonese simmered ribs for the pork component.
> 
> View attachment 99386
> 
> View attachment 99387
> 
> View attachment 99388



I dig that twist on goya!


----------



## YumYumSauce

One for #team beige! Whipped up this struggle meal monstrosity. "Clam Chowder au Gratin" made with cream of mushroom, canned chopped clams, sliced cremini mushrooms, parsley, rosemary and finished with a dash of cream. White rice in the bottom and topped with white cheddar. 

Surprisingly tasty


----------



## Carl Kotte

Satay


----------



## valdim

Bear said:


> You asked for it
> 
> View attachment 98812
> View attachment 98813
> View attachment 98814
> View attachment 98815
> View attachment 98816
> View attachment 98817
> View attachment 98818
> View attachment 98819
> View attachment 98820


You are VERY well equiped, too...I mean the BGE is. Just wonderful. Enjoy your time, man. I will PM you with questions.


----------



## DitmasPork

YumYumSauce said:


> I dig that twist on goya!


Cheers! Thought it a clever and convenient way of working pork into the dish, since my wife doesn’t eat meat.


----------



## Lars

Lentil and Coconut Soup with Coriander-Habanero Gremolata


----------



## parbaked

Oven roasted chicken thighs, Italian sausage, potatoes & peppers:








I used to order something similar called Contadino Misto in the 90's from Jackson Filmore, a trattoria in San Francisco.

This one is closer to the version from Chef John:








Chicken, Sausage, Peppers, and Potatoes


Chicken thighs, spicy sausage, sweet bell peppers, and potatoes roasted in a hot oven produce delectable pan juices, a rich, caramelized finish, and fork tender chicken.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## ptolemy

Friend of mine was craving steak and cheese and temps dipped below 40f now... Using wagyu cutoffs that I got from snake river for a great price while back...

Not 100% authentic, but for 30 min, it worked very well


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Channa Masala
> View attachment 98955


Ahh, brilliant! We eat that weekly, since my wife's a vegetarian.


----------



## Bodine

Not fancy, just plain good, fried grouper throat, dredged in buttermilk then seasoned cornmeal, with a simple coleslaw on the side


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard




----------



## AT5760




----------



## Lars

Chicken Pulao


----------



## Carl Kotte

Just a sensual salad with a sensual knife.


----------



## Caleb Cox

So you put your (F) Dick in some vegetables and expect to be congratulated? No beige sir, no beige.


----------



## waxy

DitmasPork said:


> Southern Style Ribs.
> 
> Cantonese home cooking. Ribs simmered in soy sauce, red fermented bean curd, brown slab sugar, Shaoxing rice wine, cassia bark, star anise.
> 
> View attachment 99282
> 
> View attachment 99290
> 
> View attachment 99291
> 
> View attachment 99292



Looks insanely good, how long did you braise it for?
The meat still on the bone!


----------



## M1k3

Beigeotto with broccoli.


----------



## DitmasPork

waxy said:


> Looks insanely good, how long did you braise it for?
> The meat still on the bone!


These simmered for about 1.75 hours, it was even better the next evening.


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with fried egg and pickled beets


----------



## parbaked

Croque madam pour deux...


----------



## valgard




----------



## YumYumSauce

Practicing some yakitori. Broke down 4 chickens, made stock, tare. Made some lesser known skewers and offals; chicken tail, rib meat, wing tip meat, gizzard, heart, liver, meat patties from trim.


----------



## Lars

Ropa Vieja, beans and rice


----------



## valgard

Lars said:


> Ropa Vieja, beans and rice
> View attachment 100012


----------



## valgard

Leftovers tossed in a hot wok


----------



## MarcelNL

I imagine I may have been the first to cut some artisanal cheese with an Usuba, but it works like a charm!

Other than that, not much cutting and slicing to do; my impression of a 'Farmers plate' for two.


----------



## parbaked

My first time making satay. 
I served it with Chinese eggplant and mushroom rice.




It came out ok considering I didn't have any noodles or peanuts.
I also had no sticks, but my meat came with a handle...


----------



## Twigg

Started a small batch of kimchi tonight. Sucks when you realize you are out of Korean red pepper flakes. I wonder what this will taste like since I used dried Aji Charapita in its place


----------



## Crobert

Twigg said:


> Started a small batch of kimchi tonight. Sucks when you realize you are out of Korean red pepper flakes. I wonder what this will taste like since I used dried Aji Charapita in its place
> View attachment 100067


I like to play it pretty loose with kimchi and ferments in general. Trying weird things and discovering new flavor combinations is part of the fun of fermentation. Mine was rarely traditional, but I thought it was tasty!


----------



## riba

Porchetta sandwich. Don't worry, rushed to the bakery for some decent bread.


----------



## DamageInc

Honey sriracha wings.


----------



## Xenif

Power goes out just before lunch. So I whipped up some Udon, and clear out some emergency rations like over aged smoked oysters! 

I've been working on my udon for a little while, it's getting to a point I'm fairly happy with it

Today's udon is 50/50 red fife and white AP, 38% hydro. Smoked oysters dressed with 8yr aged rice vinegar, grated daikon a ginger, lemon juice and zest, green onions


----------



## Lars

I had in my mind to cook a steak tonight and yearned for a sauce to go with it, so yesterday I made Heston Blumenthals recipe for dark chicken stock and today I followed your favorite danish chefs/authors Kirk and Maabjerg's recipe for red wine sauce flavored with thyme and rosemary.
My sauce game is pretty poor, so I was happy that it turned out delicious.


----------



## valgard

Twigg said:


> Started a small batch of kimchi tonight. Sucks when you realize you are out of Korean red pepper flakes. I wonder what this will taste like since I used dried Aji Charapita in its place
> View attachment 100067


Looks a little pale for Kimchi


----------



## valgard

Xenif said:


> Power goes out just before lunch. So I whipped up some Udon, and clear out some emergency rations like over aged smoked oysters!
> 
> I've been working on my udon for a little while, it's getting to a point I'm fairly happy with it
> 
> Today's udon is 50/50 red fife and white AP, 38% hydro. Smoked oysters dressed with 8yr aged rice vinegar, grated daikon a ginger, lemon juice and zest, green onionsView attachment 100134
> View attachment 100137
> View attachment 100138
> View attachment 100139
> View attachment 100140
> View attachment 100141
> 
> View attachment 100143


I love how your home noodles look, every time


----------



## Twigg

valgard said:


> Looks a little pale for Kimchi


Since I was out of the red peppers, I used Aji Charapitas. They are yellow.


----------



## valgard

Should be a fun experiment, I'm sure it'll be delicious. We haven't made a batch of kimchi in a year now


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Green onion pancake. But I added ham.


----------



## Oshidashi

This is in the "just plain good" category. Breakfast this AM was a French omelet stuffed with mushrooms and cheese, rich grits with Aleppo pepper, and a simple roasted tomato.


----------



## parbaked

Japanese chicken and mushroom gratin with Comte Morney and pennette pasta




Looking beige...


----------



## Bear

A quick batch of pulled pork chili w/ beans


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.


----------



## Michi

Leberkäse with Brezen and Bavarian-style potato salad.


----------



## Xenif

Totally splurged on some top quality Otoro. So it is time for amateur sushi night


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.
> View attachment 100228



This from Hamelman? Looks great.


----------



## Byphy

Pork Belly Adobo Satay


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> Pork Belly Adobo Satay



Your satay game > my satay game!


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Your satay game > my satay game!



Lol! I don’t know about that, but I’ll take it!


----------



## Lars

Sataytouille


----------



## Byphy

Lars said:


> Sataytouille
> View attachment 100262



We've been upstaged.. @parbaked


----------



## camochili

Xenif said:


> Totally splurged on some top quality Otoro. So it is time for amateur sushi night
> 
> View attachment 100238
> View attachment 100240
> View attachment 100241
> View attachment 100242
> View attachment 100243
> View attachment 100244
> View attachment 100237


wow... fatty tuna... that looks amazing and far from amateur...


----------



## camochili

Potato-chickpea Curry we had recently


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> We've been upstaged.. @parbaked


That's to be expected. It's practically the national dish of Denmark.
I tried making satay bolognese but I'm almost embarrassed to post here...


----------



## camochili

Vietnamese style, spicy-sour beef salad


----------



## valgard

Let me bring the level down a notch, it's been too good looking here 

Scrambled eggs and my take on baking (find the best patisserie in town and buy the fresh bread, then put lots more butter).


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> This from Hamelman? Looks great.


Yes. No modifications either. Here is the recipe: Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.


----------



## ian

12 ingredient roast chicken, cut up and plated. (Chicken, salt, olive oil, butter, onion, garlic, carrot, sweet potato, savory, oregano, sage, lemon)


----------



## YumYumSauce

Xenif said:


> Power goes out just before lunch. So I whipped up some Udon, and clear out some emergency rations like over aged smoked oysters!
> 
> I've been working on my udon for a little while, it's getting to a point I'm fairly happy with it
> 
> Today's udon is 50/50 red fife and white AP, 38% hydro. Smoked oysters dressed with 8yr aged rice vinegar, grated daikon a ginger, lemon juice and zest, green onionsView attachment 100134
> View attachment 100137
> View attachment 100138
> View attachment 100139
> View attachment 100140
> View attachment 100141
> 
> View attachment 100143



Nice! Ive gotten pretty good at pasta. I want to start practicing Japanese noodles now.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Made a batch of salmon onigiri and tonjiru. I used 50/50 dashi and homemade chicken stock that was piling up in the freezer.


----------



## Oshidashi

Local swordfish, pan sautéed in ghee, with butter/wine/lemon/caper sauce; roasted fennel and tomato, turned potatoes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

It’s official. You all kickass!


----------



## AT5760

Pork belly fried rice


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni and pork ragu


----------



## DamageInc

Yesterday I made bearnaise sauce with potatoes and roast veal.
Only took a photo of the most important part.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Had plenty of leftover onigiri so I made some Salmon and Crispy Salmon Skin Ochazuke for breakfast. Garnished with scallions, jalapeno, wakame, nori, shiso furikake. Toasted the salmon skin with a pinch of truffle salt.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Braised pork chunks (or the remnants thereof) eventually served over buttery mashed potatoes.

Sorry, my food photography needs a boost.


----------



## DitmasPork

Jamaican style jerk chicken legs.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried mackerel and potato salad


----------



## Chuckles

Chicken Soup for some sniffles in the house.


----------



## AT5760

It’s a meat and potatoes kind of night.


----------



## Slim278

Chuckles said:


> Chicken Soup for some sniffles in the house.
> View attachment 100596


That is some dry soup.

I hope everyone in your house gets better.


----------



## valgard




----------



## parbaked

Tuna tartine, Japanese potato salad and crispy kale...


----------



## DitmasPork

Autumn Soup.


----------



## Bear

Sous vide loin chops with lots of onions and a little fire.


----------



## mc2442

The onions remind me of the lyric "I like my sugar with coffee and cream"


----------



## dafox

.


----------



## juice

..


----------



## Michi

...


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> ...


KKF counts to a million…


----------



## Xenif

Vegetable Ramen with a side of tonkatsu. 50/50 red fife and AP ramen, shio tare, pork pitan, thick sauce vegtable stirfry topping


----------



## Lars

Oh, we are using .gif's now are we 

Today I was looking for a side for a veal chop and came across Marcella Hazan's baked vegetables from her Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking book.
It seemed simple, yet intriguing because of her very specific instructions like peeling a raw yellow bell pepper and washing(!) the raw veg before cooking.
It really blew me away. Can't believe you can get so much out of a couple of veggies, olive oil, salt and pepper.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Tonkatsu for dayz.
Dinner- Tonkatsu, Sangiri Cabbage Salad, Rice
Brunch- Katsu Sando- chedder cheese, herbed kewpie, dijon mustard
Dinner-Katsudon with mushrooms


----------



## ian

Raggedy looking pumpkin pie. Looks especially ragged because we had to cut into it while it was still hot in order to have some before my son’s bedtime.

Crust is super flaky. Custard texture is silky smooth and ethereal. Made from sugar pumpkin cut into pieces and cooked sous vide for 1-1.5 hrs at 185F, then pushed through a (clean) splatter screen.


----------



## Michi

Guinness Pie.


----------



## Michi

Chicken curry. Sort of an Indian and Thai fusion. Garam Masala, coconut milk, lemongrass, fish sauce, tomato, onion, garlic, ginger, carrot. That's what was left in the fridge…


----------



## Lars

I made chicken curry too. Mine was indian though. Also made rice and and a red onion salad. The raita is out of shot.


----------



## parbaked

Noodle day...
Lunch was stir fried udon with leftover pad kra pao and yau choi.




Dinner was a basil pesto made with cashews & Grana Padano


----------



## DitmasPork

Hong Kong Style Tea Brined Pork Loin. Been marinating in 'fridge overnight, will be roasted tonight. Ingredients not shown are salt, raw sugar, water.
[*'Hong Kong Style Tea' is the brand name of tea used.]


----------



## Xenif

Dandan noodles, oppa Xenif style


----------



## MarcelNL

Some simmered Chicken Thigh, sweet and sour Zuchini, Tofu curd sticks with peanuts, coriander, sesame, wild andilaman pepper, and a dressing of sesame paste, soy, sugar, chilli oil.


----------



## ModRQC

What a home cook can do with basic skills, a Shi.Han, an All-Clad SS pan, and a ceran stove:






Pan seared beef tenderloin, pan sauce, Louisiana style French fries, oven-roasted peppers and Nantes carrots. Of course, a bit of Mayonnaise to go with the fries.

Split a PSMO with my father, what didn't go of my end into an upcoming roast is featured here, there's a perfect medaillon underneath, and the half the iliac on top, for each plate.

I know about the peppers skins... it's a in-house preference.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xenif said:


> Dandan noodles, oppa Xenif style
> 
> View attachment 101010
> View attachment 101012


Perfect cold weather tonic. Red Fife FTW!


----------



## ModRQC

Xenif said:


> Dandan noodles, oppa Xenif style
> 
> View attachment 101010
> View attachment 101012



That broth...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

When you and the wife both take an early Friday and...well... You realize you better freakin' eat something. 

Gourmet can be relative! That used to be like four potatoes and eight eggs...

I absolutely love my Matfer Bourgeat 101/4" pan.


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> Dandan noodles, oppa Xenif style
> 
> View attachment 101010
> View attachment 101012


Love dandan noodz


----------



## DitmasPork

Southern Pork Themed Plate.

Hong Kong Style Tea Brined Pork Loin with Pan Sauce + Kielbasa Jambalaya + Fried Pork Rinds.

Almost vegan, ...just omit the pork.


----------



## Lars

I made Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta again


----------



## parbaked

Toaster oven leftovers hash with roast sweet potato, poached chicken, sautéed mushrooms, sliced scallion and kale from a bag...




served with toast and a fried egg...


----------



## kidsos

Made some ramen for the first time! Tori Paitan, with shoyu tare, homemade ramen egg and cha shu. plus some onion flavour oil, negi, beansprouts and pakchoi


----------



## kidsos

And a small grab of a tasting menu I did some time ago. Tomatoe and berry salad with a clear tomato broth. Partridge two ways with a poultry glace and a poached pear with a soy honey cold glaze with some sweet goat yoghurt! Had a few more courses but that would be way too many pics ;-)


----------



## MarcelNL

Love the ceramics too, do you care to share the source for the frst two bowls/dishes (I'm a a sucker for dishes served in accompanying ceramics so we have a small collection)


----------



## kidsos

MarcelNL said:


> Love the ceramics too, do you care to share the source for the frst two bowls/dishes (I'm a a sucker for dishes served in accompanying ceramics so we have a small collection)


Got them at the Hanos! 





SCHAAL SOIL ROND 17X5CM | HANOS Horeca Groothandel


Deze ‘blue metallic’ lijn van Select Dinnerware is van stoneware kwaliteit, dat wil zeggen dat het servies wordt gebakken in ovens van meer dan 1000°C. Dit levert een hoge kwaliteit en hardheid op, uitermate geschikt voor intensief gebruik voor professionals. De blue metallic serie is mooi om...




www.hanos.nl




You can go there without a membership card now!


----------



## MarcelNL

I know, though I have a card, I THOUGHT I recognized them from there!

We have similar stuff but I like the unevenness of this bowls, usually I try to get the thinner ceramics which Hanos usually does not carry (somehow the thinner the more expensive it gets...). Have some Serax that looks a lot like this that is nice. Will go look see there next week.

One problem with Hanos, lately they turned into much more of a low end supplier AND I pick up so much stuff it gets really expensive real fast


----------



## kidsos

MarcelNL said:


> I know, though I have a card, I THOUGHT I recognized them from there!
> 
> We have similar stuff but I like the unevenness of this bowls, usually I try to get the thinner ceramics which Hanos usually does not carry (somehow the thinner the more expensive it gets...). Have some Serax that looks a lot like this that is nice. Will go look see there next week.
> 
> One problem with Hanos, lately they turned into much more of a low end supplier AND I pick up so much stuff it gets really expensive real fast


Always dangerous to go their for private shopping ahahaha always spend way more than planned oops


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with rye:


----------



## Michi

Sai Ua in the making:




Freshly-made links:




After chilling out in the fridge overnight:




And the finished thing, with a Vietnamese rice vermicelli salad:


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover tea brined pork loin for noshing while watching bad TV on a Saturday night.

I love cutting cold meats, very pleasurable getting *paper thin slices.

{*thick paper, like card stock}


----------



## Lars

If someone around here served this (con)fusion Burrito I would go out drinking just to have it on my way home..


----------



## DrEriksson

Beef and Guinness beef stew by the almighty Chef John over at Food Wishes. Made on beef chuck, but it’s even better with beef cheeks. While this is not as fancy looking as some of the other amazing dishes posted here, I think this is my favorite stew.


----------



## valgard




----------



## valgard




----------



## lowercasebill

valgard said:


> View attachment 101268


Chicken hearts??


----------



## valgard

lowercasebill said:


> Chicken hearts??


Yeppers, not the best ones (I had forgotten these in the freezer ) but still quite tasty. Marinated and grilled with teriyaki sauce and we had some dripping sauces with it.


----------



## RockyBasel

Tis the season ...... I was able to get a 68 gm white truffle from Alba - had it with a 20 year old classic Barolo (what else could go better)

nothing like piling on the super thin white truffle slices!


----------



## camochili

Sichuan home made fried potatoes with pointed cabbage salad


----------



## RockyBasel

camochili said:


> Sichuan home made fried potatoes with pointed cabbage salad
> View attachment 101282
> View attachment 101283
> View attachment 101284
> View attachment 101285



Dang! That looks tasty - what did you use to do all that slicing and dicing?


----------



## camochili

Chickenbreast with Tahini Savoy cabbage and Pomegranate


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> Tis the season ...... I was able to get a 68 gm white truffle from Alba - had it with a 20 year old classic Barolo (what else could go better)
> 
> nothing like piling on the super thin white truffle slices!
> 
> View attachment 101279
> View attachment 101280
> View attachment 101281


I was hoping you'd use the Kaiju on that truffle.


----------



## camochili

RockyBasel said:


> Dang! That looks tasty - what did you use to do all that slicing and dicing?


Thank you!
Used a gyuto for the cabbage and potatoes. Kurosaki, like shown in my second post. 
For the "greens" i used a Nakiri. Wakui...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I hesitate to post this up. But I’m tired from kayak fishing. 
‘here’s dinner! (Wine glasses not shown)


----------



## Oshidashi

Every once in a while, for me, anyway, super crispy Southern fried chicken with mashed potatoes and soulful green beans becomes mandatory. I did petition some international assistance, as the heat in the chicken marinade was provided by ground Kashmiri pepper, and the beans were flavored with crisped guanciale rather than ham hocks.


----------



## Xenif

boomchakabowwow said:


> I hesitate to post this up. But I’m tired from kayak fishing.
> ‘here’s dinner! (Wine glasses not shown)
> View attachment 101319


We just had that for dinner last night, who dosent love inari sushi


----------



## Xenif

My Muslim and Jewish friends complained about my ramen looks great but they can't eat it. 

So ... Beef Tantanmen, the ramen noodles just didnt taste right in beef broth, so I used a 38% hyrdo/4% salt udon dough pulled pretty thin, it absorbed more broth than the ramen and works better with the all beef broth. Nuclear level spicy.















Where's my Nobel Peace prize?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> My Muslim and Jewish friends complained about my ramen looks great but they can't eat it.
> 
> So ... Beef Tantanmen, the ramen noodles just didnt taste right in beef broth, so I used a 38% hyrdo/4% salt udon dough pulled pretty thin, it absorbed more broth than the ramen and works better with the all beef broth. Nuclear level spicy.
> 
> View attachment 101323
> View attachment 101324
> View attachment 101325
> View attachment 101326
> 
> 
> Where's my Nobel Peace prize?


Wow. That’s next level!!


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> My Muslim and Jewish friends complained about my ramen looks great but they can't eat it.
> 
> So ... Beef Tantanmen, the ramen noodles just didnt taste right in beef broth, so I used a 38% hyrdo/4% salt udon dough pulled pretty thin, it absorbed more broth than the ramen and works better with the all beef broth. Nuclear level spicy.
> 
> View attachment 101323
> View attachment 101324
> View attachment 101325
> View attachment 101326
> 
> 
> Where's my Nobel Peace prize?


I will buy this.


----------



## juice

Xenif said:


> Where's my Nobel Peace prize?


More likely to get a cross-border visit from Homeland Security...


----------



## IsoJ

Find plenty of mushrooms during the weekend so mushroompie(chanterelles, funnel chanterelles, bacon, redonions, cheese)


----------



## Lars

Pan fried cod, mustard sauce and potatoes with a garnish of red onion, capers and pickled beetroot


----------



## YumYumSauce

Spooky Okonomiyaki- Pancake mix, Cabbage, Tuna, Baloney, Pepperjack, Nori. Sounds horrendous but it slaps when you've been drinking


----------



## Twigg

juice said:


> More likely to get a cross-border visit from Homeland Security...


Or forced to be stranded on an island...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chicken noodle soup. Pretty classic and self explanatory.


----------



## valgard

Lots of Sichuan boiled fish


----------



## DitmasPork

Laksa for pre-election night supper. ¶ Garnished this glorious bowl with Chinese Tea Brined Pork Loin, Yellow Squash, Corn, Carrots, White Onion.


----------



## Lars

This is an oldskool danish satay - Frikadeller, stewed cabbage, potatoes and pickled beetroot


----------



## camochili

Lentils and Vegetables in a mustard gravy with pork tenderloin


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> This is an oldskool danish satay - Frikadeller.


I made the newschool Japanese version last night!
Menchi Katsu..."air fried" in my fancy new induction range next to glazed trumpet mushrooms.









Served with cabbage and homemade tartar and tonkatsu sauces.


----------



## riba

That time of year again


----------



## lowercasebill

And w


riba said:


> That time of year again


And what time of year would that be???
Or i have no idea what that is.... I give up... Please explain.


----------



## riba

lowercasebill said:


> And w
> And what time of year would that be???
> Or i have no idea what that is.... I give up... Please explain.


The time of year the days are darker and colder. The time of year to curl up next to a fire place, with something warm and soothing.

Out of luck w.r.t. a fireplace. but at least I could make something soothening, mulled wine.

Here, the "Feuerzange" (a metal grate) suspends a cone of sugar above the spiced up wine. After soaking it with rum, it is set on fire and caramelizes into the wine - filling the house with smells of the coming xmas season, sounds of caramel hissing when hitting the wine, and later warming the body and spirit.
(tradition borrowed from our neighboring country)


----------



## parbaked

Round Italian Frikadeller cooked in tomato sauce, nightschool style, and decorated with basil from the little plant on our balcony...


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Italian Frikadeller


Hiyah..


----------



## Lars

Golden egg fried rice with wild salmon and furikake


----------



## lowercasebill

Lars said:


> Golden egg fried rice with wild salmon and furikake
> View attachment 101702


MSG?


----------



## Lars

lowercasebill said:


> MSG?


Damnit, that would have taken it to the next level - how could I be such a fool..


----------



## DitmasPork

Reverse Sear Beef Chuck Tender—awesome cheap steak supper.

1.75 lb piece of meat, salted an hour before cooking; roasted at 250f for 50 minutes; rested 15 minutes; seared about a minute on each side in an heirloom Griswold cast iron skillet; rested outta the pan for about 20 minutes before being sliced with a French 'cow sword.'


----------



## DamageInc

Chicken soup with creme fraiche dumplings.


----------



## Lars

Kobi Batana Nu Shaak, Gujarati Torvar Dal and Cucumber Raita


----------



## esoo

Furiyake Salmon bowl


----------



## ptolemy

First time cooking lamb rack. Came out perfect and amazing. I didn't have a good sauce for it though, so just used a jous


----------



## Chips

About 40 pounds of birria de res underway.

A 19 pound prime brisket and seven different chilies, mainly because I had them on hand and wanted to use them up.






I love having any reason to use this massive copper bowl.






With about 4 pounds of beef marrow bones added. It's going to be a long night, but fortunately, these won't be served until Saturday. Topped up a bit more with water after this pic. Chicken stock and a copious amount of Dr Pepper made up the remainder of the liquids.


----------



## Byphy

Chips said:


> About 40 pounds of birria de res underway.
> 
> A 19 pound prime brisket and seven different chilies, mainly because I had them on hand and wanted to use them up.



Can't wait to see yours! 

I just made what I call "Asian Scrap Birria" tonight too. I only had 1 type of chili (dried Chinese red chili) and no beef or goat (pork butt and chicken back scraps). 

I don't even know if I can call this a "birria" but here we are..






Of course, tacos on the menu for tomorrow...


----------



## Kgp

ptolemy said:


> First time cooking lamb rack. Came out perfect and amazing. I didn't have a good sauce for it though, so just used a jous
> 
> View attachment 101887
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101888


Looks perfect!


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> I was hoping you'd use the Kaiju on that truffle.



I think the only thing that could slice the truffle would be the kaiju - Kaiju is a razor


----------



## RockyBasel

Lars said:


> Pan fried cod, mustard sauce and potatoes with a garnish of red onion, capers and pickled beetroot
> View attachment 101403


Very Scandinavian of you


----------



## RockyBasel

riba said:


> The time of year the days are darker and colder. The time of year to curl up next to a fire place, with something warm and soothing.
> 
> Out of luck w.r.t. a fireplace. but at least I could make something soothening, mulled wine.
> 
> Here, the "Feuerzange" (a metal grate) suspends a cone of sugar above the spiced up wine. After soaking it with rum, it is set on fire and caramelizes into the wine - filling the house with smells of the coming xmas season, sounds of caramel hissing when hitting the wine, and later warming the body and spirit.
> (tradition borrowed from our neighboring country)



Something like Gluhwine?


----------



## RockyBasel

Lars said:


> Kobi Batana Nu Shaak, Gujarati Torvar Dal and Cucumber Raita
> View attachment 101804



You need to open a restaurant! This looks delicious


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> Reverse Sear Beef Chuck Tender—awesome cheap steak supper.
> 
> 1.75 lb piece of meat, salted an hour before cooking; roasted at 250f for 50 minutes; rested 15 minutes; seared about a minute on each side in an heirloom Griswold cast iron skillet; rested outta the pan for about 20 minutes before being sliced with a French 'cow sword.'
> 
> 
> View attachment 101708
> 
> View attachment 101705
> 
> View attachment 101706
> 
> View attachment 101707



The knife looks almost as interesting as the food - workhorsy


----------



## riba

RockyBasel said:


> Something like Gluhwine?


Oops, could have mentioned that. Yes, it is Glühwein


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> I think the only thing that could slice the truffle would be the kaiju - Kaiju is a razor



Do you have a Benriner?


----------



## DitmasPork

RockyBasel said:


> The knife looks almost as interesting as the food - workhorsy


It's a Raquin KT, one of my faves.


----------



## RockyBasel

DitmasPork said:


> It's a Raquin KT, one of my faves.


Jealous


----------



## Lars

RockyBasel said:


> You need to open a restaurant! This looks delicious


Thanks, you are much too kind.


----------



## Lars

Tirunelveli Varutha Kozhi(aromatic chicken curry), cabbage salad with coconut and peanuts plus basmati rice.


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> I don't even know if I can call this a "birria" but here we are..


'Satay birria" #Sorted


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> 'Satay birria" #Sorted


Youre right “Low Carb Satay Birria” sounds better lol


----------



## Michi

RockyBasel said:


> Something like Gluhwine?


Somewhat similar, but stronger, due to the rum. It’s known as “Feuerzangenbowle”.


----------



## Twigg

Nothing fancy, a simple raspberry cobbler.


----------



## MysteryCat

Mushroom miso cream


----------



## Xenif

Just a simple pasta


----------



## Kippington

I recorded these for someone, may as well post them here:


----------



## Byphy

Kippington said:


> I recorded these for someone, may as well post them here:



Ooooh asmr, knife work post. I will copy this format haha

Sick knife btw


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> I recorded these for someone, may as well post them here:


Plastic board is gonna get you excommunicated, or something.

Love the look of the knife, though.


----------



## M1k3

juice said:


> Plastic board is gonna get you excommunicated, or something.
> 
> Love the look of the knife, though.


Then I'll join him in excommunication


----------



## Byphy

M1k3 said:


> Then I'll join him in excommunication


Sign me up too


----------



## M1k3

Byphy said:


> Sign me up too


I'd love to have a nice Asahi or Hasegawa. But I'm sure it'd get destroyed need to be tiny apartment sized.


----------



## Byphy




----------



## Kippington

juice said:


> Plastic board is gonna get you excommunicated


Haven't you heard? I guess this was before your time on KKF:

*Effect of Chopping Board Material on Edge Longevity*​_



...We were flabbergasted by the test results. Edge-friendly boards were undoubtedly making knives sharper as we continued cutting - this effect was more pronounced in plastic boards than in wooden, peaking in the high density polypropylene board...
The experimental data tell us that the sharpness improvement starts immediately due to cleaning the microburr, smudge and residues from the edge, but fully develops only after hundreds of cuts, where we believe burnishing at the sides of the apex comes into play and continues, till the sharpness comes to an improved plateau after 1000-2000 cuts...

Click to expand...

_​​


----------



## juice

Kippington said:


> Haven't you heard? I guess this was before your time on KKF:


Do you think mere facts can save you from Forum Accepted Wisdom? Do you?


----------



## Kippington

juice said:


> Do you think mere facts can save you from Forum Accepted Wisdom? Do you?


Mate, I *AM *forum wisdom!


----------



## Lars

I made Goulash again..


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Tirunelveli Varutha Kozhi(aromatic chicken curry), cabbage salad with coconut and peanuts plus basmati rice.
> View attachment 101934


very tempting. yummi


----------



## camochili

double post


----------



## camochili

Redfish with red cabbage, celerypurree and a sauce of vermouth, horseraddish and grapes


----------



## AT5760

Ribeye from my brother-in-law’s farm. Reverse sear along with kale salad and mustard and shallot roasted potatoes.


----------



## kennyc

playing with the produce from the clearance section:

ricotta & feta stuffed eggplant in a basic tomato/pepper base


----------



## Bert2368

Last week the NY Times had a recipe for winter squash & mushroom curry soup. I just made a 2X batch, a pound each of oyster and portobello mushrooms. 5 ripe red serrano chilis, urfa bieber instead of cayenne, a little indian long pepper, a few wild Madagascar peppercorns and the ballance ripe Wynad black pepper. Curry leaves are unknown here, so a few kafir lime leaves in place of those.

I am told I should make this again...









Winter Squash and Wild Mushroom Curry Recipe


This is comfort food, Indian-style, adapted from a recipe by Madhur Jaffrey It’s also vegan, and perfect for a fall evening Use a mixture of cultivated mushrooms; they come in all shapes and sizes




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## Michi

Bert2368 said:


> Last week the NY Times had a recipe for winter squash & mushroom curry soup


Looks bloody nice! I'm going to give this a try, too.

If you can find an Indian shop anywhere near you, they should have dried curry leaves. If not, Amazon and eBay are your friend. Or plant a curry tree. (We have one in the garden.) But they need a sub-tropical climate, so that is probably not an option for you, unless you can grow one indoors or in a greenhouse.


----------



## MarcelNL

last night's quick dinner: chicken thigh meat in a Parmigiano crust, gnocchi and some grilled zucchini. 
Now with the right picture...


----------



## Michi

Nepal goat curry with saffron rice and spiced beans.


----------



## Xenif

So I heard we are doing videos now ?
Vegetable ramen with Tonkatsu ft. Mazaki 240 KU post tune up
Now with music!


----------



## Michi

Xenif said:


> So I heard we are doing videos now ?


Bloody show-off!


----------



## ian

Kinda simple, in comparison with many of the above dishes, but after finishing a knife project today I made:

1) Bread pudding with onion, garlic, rosemary, cheddar, sausage.

2) Roasted beets, pan fried brussels, sous vide yams, with a sauce made of maple, dulce de leche, miso, tahini, balsamic. Maybe I shoulda put food coloring in the sauce to make it pop.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Kinda simple, in comparison with many of the above dishes, but after finishing a knife project today I made:
> 
> 1) Bread pudding with onion, garlic, rosemary, cheddar, sausage.
> 
> 2) Roasted beets, pan fried brussels, sous vide yams, with a sauce made of maple, dulce de leche, miso, tahini, balsamic. Maybe I shoulda put food coloring in the sauce to make it pop.
> 
> View attachment 102164


I'd eat this.


----------



## esoo

Simple Sunday dinner - BBQ filet mignon topped with fried mushrooms, mashed potatoes and corn


----------



## Caleb Cox

Cajun spiced broiled shrimp


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> So I heard we are doing videos now ?
> Vegetable ramen with Tonkatsu ft. Mazaki 240 KU post tune up
> Now with music!



We could've worked our way up to adding a soundtrack but no, overachiever over here...


----------



## Chips

Byphy said:


> Can't wait to see yours!



I'm really happy with the results. Tons of work, but worth it. I have beef birria, consommé and tons of chili oil, all should freeze well and make for a quick meal in the next few weeks.


----------



## Byphy

Chips said:


> I'm really happy with the results. Tons of work, but worth it. I have beef birria, consommé and tons of chili oil, all should freeze well and make for a quick meal in the next few weeks.
> View attachment 102183


This looks awesome, I'll take a plate or 2


----------



## Michi

More rye beer bread:


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan chicken curry and stir fried green beans with steamed basmati


----------



## Caleb Cox

Salmon collar meat, kombu cured then lightly seasoned.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried herring with potatoes and stewed vegetables. Gotta have a beer and a snaps to go with it of course..


----------



## camochili

Farfalle with brussels sprouts, dried tomatoes, chili peppers and dried apricots.


----------



## dafox

Thai Panang curry with chicken, kaffir lime leaf shreds for garnish.


----------



## Twigg

Pumpkin pie made from scratch with a leftover sugar pumpkin.


----------



## AT5760

A family favorite, empanadas


----------



## YG420

gave the Dan P. Brisket killer a spin


----------



## zizirex

broke down a duck a couple of weeks ago, finally done.

Duck Prosciutto


----------



## DamageInc

Brown potatoes and roast duck confit.

Served it with a red cabbage and orange slaw, but no photo of that.


----------



## Lars

Chicken and vegetables with tzatziki.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chinese stir fry supper.
Duck Fat + Chinese Tea Brined Roasted Pork Loin + Aubergine + Bitter Melon + Mustard Greens + Caramelized Garlic + Etc.


----------



## dafox

DitmasPork said:


> Chinese stir fry supper.
> Duck Fat + Chinese Tea Brined Roasted Pork Loin + Aubergine + Bitter Melon + Mustard Greens + Caramelized Garlic + Etc.
> 
> View attachment 102529
> View attachment 102528
> 
> View attachment 102530


I need to try butter melon, and tips?


----------



## DitmasPork

dafox said:


> I need to try butter melon, and tips?


Beef with Bitter Melon is great. I also like cooking up an Okinawan stir fry called 'Goya Chanpurū,' super easy, made of bitter melon, pork, eggs, tofu, onions—seasoned with shoyu, sake, mirin, salt and pepper, etc. Lotta recipes online. Here's the most recent one I did, gussied up with extra pork.


----------



## dafox

DitmasPork said:


> Beef with Bitter Melon is great. I also like cooking up an Okinawan stir fry called 'Goya Chanpurū,' super easy, made of bitter melon, pork, eggs, tofu, onions—seasoned with shoyu, sake, mirin, salt and pepper, etc. Lotta recipes online. Here's the most recent one I did, gussied up with extra pork.



Thanks! 
So simply stir frying it is good, no need to soak in brine or anything?


----------



## parbaked

dafox said:


> So simply stir frying it is good, no need to soak in brine or anything?


After you deseed and slice you can place in a bowl with salt for 10-15 minutes then rinse to get rid of some bitterness.
It's also good with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Byphy

dafox said:


> Thanks!
> So simply stir frying it is good, no need to soak in brine or anything?


I soak them in water 10 min to get rid of some of the bitterness.


----------



## DitmasPork

dafox said:


> Thanks!
> So simply stir frying it is good, no need to soak in brine or anything?



Some cooks parboil to get rid of bitterness, but I never do. Too much goodness loss. When stir frying I'll usually add early (just a little) in the progression, since it takes a little longer to soften. Indian markets also sell it as tea, very intense. Look up bitter melon, viewed as an Asian superfood, cure all, blood purifyer.


----------



## MarcelNL

I need to play around with it a bit too, I imagine adding some acidity would even out the bitterness pretty well.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> I need to play around with it a bit too, I imagine adding some acidity would even out the bitterness pretty well.


Bitterness is the main attraction, I wouldn’t waste the effort figuring ways to neutralize the cooling, addictive bitterness. Heat and moisture tempers bitterness enough. Okinawan cookery has a lot of bitter melon salads and pickles.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'll give it a go!


----------



## Lars

Here is another Thai curry.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> I'll give it a go!



Like most veg, they're quite versatile, a popular Vietnamese/Chinese/Khmer soup is bitter melon stuffer with minced pork, simmered in stock. IMO, the easiest, best intro to it is beef with bitter melon—you can pretty much use a good beef broccoli recipe, but just substitute bitter melon for broccoli, blenching melon is up to you, would make the stir frying quicker. Here's a classic one from a Cantonese joint.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Sous vide ribeye.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Some basic steamed clams. Had fresh leeks Splash of vermouth to get the steam going.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Leftover steak with froached eggs


----------



## DitmasPork

Another stir fry. Bitter melon, aubergine, mustard greens, tofu, jalapeño, etc.


----------



## tcmx3

A little bit simple compared to what you all are up to, but undeniably delicious.

skirt, raw red onion, cilantro, and a LOT of salsa verde hiding underneath. need to work on my tortilla rolling skills though.


----------



## ddietz

A Thai green curry.


----------



## ddietz

Beef meatballs with mushroom sauce, fried perogies, roasted yam and a salad.


----------



## ddietz

Fried boneless chicken thighs


----------



## Lars

tcmx3 said:


> skirt, raw red onion, cilantro, and a LOT of salsa verde hiding underneath.
> 
> View attachment 102878


That looks like the best thing i never had..


----------



## Lars

Unlike me, this was pretty rich - confit duck, spuds and broccoli.


----------



## DrEriksson

Supposed to be winter here in Sweden, so a lot of slow cooking in the Dutch oven at the moment.

Braised lamb shank with roasted garlic mash.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last of the mustard greens. Stir fried with tofu, tomatoes, ginger, garlic, scallions, sesame oil, S&B ramen pepper, salt.


----------



## Bear

Spatchcock Chicken


----------



## ExistentialHero

Forgot to take pictures of the finished product, but I made bao with crispy beef tongue and barbecue sauce:


----------



## DitmasPork

tcmx3 said:


> A little bit simple compared to what you all are up to, but undeniably delicious.
> 
> skirt, raw red onion, cilantro, and a LOT of salsa verde hiding underneath. need to work on my tortilla rolling skills though.
> 
> View attachment 102878


I’d gladly trade my vegetarian stir fry for your skirt steak taco!


----------



## Lars

My parents are coming to visit today, so I made an apple pie.


----------



## Michi

Pork pie with tomatoes, truffled cheddar, and home-made pickles.


----------



## camochili

Miso home fried potatoes with green beans and feta cheese


----------



## Bear

Smoked Butt Mushroom Soup


----------



## parbaked

More Japanese comfort food...
NIkujaga







Air fried menchi katsu on cabbage with tartar sauce, mushrooms & greens...







Shogayaki on shredded Napa cabbage


----------



## Oshidashi

Pan-seared crispy skin salmon over mashed potatoes, with a dill Béarnaise; Brussels sprouts roasted with pecans.


----------



## AT5760

Colder weather, so “baked potato” soup.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Sous vide then smoked brisket and burnt ends


----------



## ian

Potatoes potatoes, I love you potatoes! You are all I ever post about! You are all I want to eat! These ones are parboiled, oven roasted with urfa biber and szechuan peppercorns.


----------



## Lars

This is an homage to @rickbern paying homage to BioNTech.

Turkish lentil soup.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sunday's Shakshouka.

Cast Iron Skillet Baked Eggs with Gochujang, Italian Tomatoes, Feta Cheese, Fresh Herbs—dusted with Turkish Urfa Biber and Israeli Za'atar.


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Sunday's Shakshouka.
> 
> Cast Iron Skillet Baked Eggs with Gochujang, Italian Tomatoes, Feta Cheese, Fresh Herbs—dusted with Turkish Urfa Biber and Israeli Za'atar.
> 
> View attachment 103123
> 
> View attachment 103124
> 
> View attachment 103125


Shashouka is great. Yours looks great.


----------



## camochili

Roasted Cauliflower with Panko-crunch and Tahini sauce


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> This is an homage to @rickbern paying homage to BioNTech.
> 
> Turkish lentil soup.
> View attachment 103116
> 
> View attachment 103117
> 
> View attachment 103118
> 
> View attachment 103119



We've got to put a step in the process where you cool it to maybe -80 celsius!

I'm convinced legumes taste better when they cook in clay. (this was still early in the cooking)


----------



## Twigg

Potatoes, softened in beef stock, tossed in seasoned egg whites, then baked. Finished with Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.


----------



## Oshidashi

Fresh lobster with spaghetti -- garlic, olive oil, white wine, parsley, a spritz of lime and fresh chilis


----------



## ptolemy

My friend requested a paella for Sunday dinner...


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak night. Marinated in shoyu, sugar, garlic, Indian ginger-garlic paste, Mexican hot sauce, sesame oil.


----------



## ian

Beef noodles.


----------



## camochili

Black lentil salad with roasted butternut pumpkin


----------



## parbaked

Chicken dinner...


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Steak night. Marinated in shoyu, sugar, garlic, Indian ginger-garlic paste, Mexican hot sauce, sesame oil.
> 
> View attachment 103260
> 
> This just made me drool on my keyboard


----------



## M1k3

camochili said:


> Roasted Cauliflower with Panko-crunch and Tahini sauce
> View attachment 103130
> View attachment 103131
> View attachment 103132





Twigg said:


> Potatoes, softened in beef stock, tossed in seasoned egg whites, then baked. Finished with Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.
> View attachment 103156


@Carl Kotte
#Beige


----------



## DitmasPork

Soviet food. Morkovcha—aka Uzbek/Russian Style Korean Carrot Salad—the Central Asian cousin to kimchi. Good dish to put a knife to work.


----------



## esoo

When you buy too many short ribs - sous vide for 48 hours and turned into cottage pie.


----------



## parbaked

Cacio e Pepe aka beige pasta...




Served with a simple, bright arugula salad.


----------



## juice

parbaked said:


> Served with a simple, bright arugula salad.


Nice way to undo all the good beige work, that.


----------



## CatWithAHat

DitmasPork said:


> Soviet food. Morkovcha—aka Uzbek/Russian Style Korean Carrot Salad—the Central Asian cousin to kimchi. Good dish to put a knife to work.
> 
> View attachment 103383
> 
> View attachment 103384
> 
> View attachment 103385


What are those green herbs? Is that daikon? I want recipe of that, looks real good! Also - did you use just onion/garlic or ginger as well?


----------



## Lars

I butchered some chickens and used the carcasses to make stock.


----------



## Lars

Dinner was Pasta Con Ceci.


----------



## DitmasPork

Another budget steak feast! As much as I love ribeyes, sirloin, hanger, flank, et al—I sadly can't afford that indulgence as often as I'd like. Flavorful, tougher, economy cuts are my steaks these days.


----------



## DitmasPork

CatWithAHat said:


> What are those green herbs? Is that daikon? I want recipe of that, looks real good! Also - did you use just onion/garlic or ginger as well?



Mine is a 2:1 ratio of carrots to white radish (daikon); red onion, garlic and flat leaf parsley; seasoning included cumin seeds, ajwain, sugar, salt, rice vinegar, olive oil; heat from Japanese Shichi-mi tōgarashi. It's a popular dish throughout the former Soviet states, so seasonings vary depending on country. I've had it in Ukrainian joints, made with just carrots in vinegar, salt, sugar and a few pickling spices. Coriander leaves common, but I had none in the 'fridge.


----------



## tcmx3

DitmasPork said:


> Another budget steak feast! As much as I love ribeyes, sirloin, hanger, flank, et al—I sadly can't afford that indulgence as often as I'd like. Flavorful, tougher, economy cuts are my steaks these days.
> 
> View attachment 103537
> 
> View attachment 103538
> 
> View attachment 103539
> 
> View attachment 103540



Looks good to me. Technique trumps ingredients.

What steel is that gorgeous Takada in?


----------



## DitmasPork

tcmx3 said:


> Looks good to me. Technique trumps ingredients.
> 
> What steel is that gorgeous Takada in?



Yeah, that's exactly how I feel, high priced knives and cookware doesn't make one a better cook.

That said, the pricey Takada is in blue 1, rosewood and pakka handle.


----------



## rickbern

Looking for a spectacular looking roast for a small holiday gathering? Here's a Breast of Veal stuffed with Swiss Chard.

Don't let the size throw you off, each rib really is just about one portion. The whole bottom is massive bones with almost no meat, there's a small cap of meat on top. 

But oh my, it is delicious!

This would feed about six, it's a pretty cheap cut of meat too.

Anybody interested, let me know I'll put the recipe in the cookbook.


----------



## rickbern

I almost forgot! Team Beige!

Lots of tones of beige in that Veal Breast, what better to serve it with than Bulgur Pilaf with Vermicelli?

Apologies for the green beans and the red wine. Won't happen again.


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Looking for a spectacular looking roast for a small holiday gathering? Here's a Breast of Veal stuffed with Swiss Chard.
> 
> Don't let the size throw you off, each rib really is just about one portion. The whole bottom is massive bones with almost no meat, there's a small cap of meat on top.
> 
> But oh my, it is delicious!
> 
> This would feed about six, it's a pretty cheap cut of meat too.
> 
> Anybody interested, let me know I'll put the recipe in the cookbook.
> View attachment 103542
> View attachment 103543
> View attachment 103544


Whao. That is spectacular. Where in Brooklyn did you buy that glorious hunk of meat?


----------



## rickbern

Had to jump on my trusty bicycle, cross the damn bridge and go to Ottomanelli’s on bleecker street. Call two days ahead they have to order it. 

Cost me thirty bucks.


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Had to jump on my trusty bicycle, cross the damn bridge and go to Ottomanelli’s on bleecker street. Call two days ahead they have to order it.
> 
> Cost me thirty bucks.


 Cheers! I love Ottomanelli’s, I used to live in the East Village before immigrating to Brooklyn. The pork store down the block from them is very good.


----------



## CatWithAHat

DitmasPork said:


> Mine is a 2:1 ratio of carrots to white radish (daikon); red onion, garlic and flat leaf parsley; seasoning included cumin seeds, ajwain, sugar, salt, rice vinegar, olive oil; heat from Japanese Shichi-mi tōgarashi. It's a popular dish throughout the former Soviet states, so seasonings vary depending on country. I've had it in Ukrainian joints, made with just carrots in vinegar, salt, sugar and a few pickling spices. Coriander leaves common, but I had none in the 'fridge.


I'm from an old soviet state as well (Lithuania). Our traditional carrot salad usually includes just carrots, garlic and oil. So that looked way more tasty than the initial. By the way I made your recipe like half an hour ago - tasted great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krx927

Some comfort food...

Boulettes à la sauce tomate:







Martinova pojedina - traditional Slovenian St. Martin's feast: roasted duck stuffed with apples and pears, mlinci and red cabbage:













Segedin golaž:






Stuffed pork tenderloin:






Yesterday's quick dinner: some steak and Heinz baked beans:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

im in a WEbex meeting right now.

here was yesterday.


----------



## camochili

Simple oven potatoes and some bell pepper with a nice home made salsa verde by my mum in law.


----------



## CatWithAHat

Boneless chicken leg stuffed with cheese and mushrooms. Salad with julienned carrots and daikon. Friday family dinner  my knife is my best friend.


----------



## tcmx3

today's fun: shortbread cookie with strawberry whipped cream. I really didnt know what to do with the strawberries on top so I kind of just chucked them on there... to be honest I just wanted strawberries and cream and this is what came to mind so it's not really fully realized.

ratios are from Bouchon bakery. the pink color / strawberry flavor is from a compote folded into a plain chantilly cream. these cookies were topped with turbinado sugar which add a really strong crunch and burst of sweetness against the tartness.


----------



## parbaked

Japanese home cooking...
Buta Nabe (pork miso hot pot) made with wifey's homemade miso and some American wagyu at the last minute







More Tasty Hayashi Rice



Love my BB.D silver steel...


----------



## dang

Wife’s birthday today, so I opened a 2001 Hermitage — did not use any of my knives on that.


----------



## rickbern

@drsmp dinner from a couple of weeks ago. Duck legs. The fruit made it a bit sweet but delicious anyway. I was in the mood for something sweet with my duck that day 

edited slightly


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> View attachment 103680
> 
> Love my BB.D silver steel...


You get your groceries at Nijiya? Fan of the maker's marks on that blade w classy beige handle


----------



## parbaked

Byphy said:


> You get your groceries at Nijiya?


Yeah, I can walk there. It's like grocery shopping in Japan in the 90's, but now I can make a lot of the dishes my mother in law cooks up when we visit.


----------



## Lars

White chicken and bean chili with cornbread


----------



## pezonmichel

Goose sausage cognac infused with cherries and pistachios


----------



## Oshidashi

Tortilla Española.


----------



## DitmasPork

Ginger scallion sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

CatWithAHat said:


> I'm from an old soviet state as well (Lithuania). Our traditional carrot salad usually includes just carrots, garlic and oil. So that looked way more tasty than the initial. By the way I made your recipe like half an hour ago - tasted great! Thanks for sharing.


Awesome! Here in Brooklyn, there're a lot of neighborhoods with communities from former Soviet republics—fascinating to see so many different riffs on carrot salad. I assume much comes down to what ingredients are available in each country—I can't imagine cilantro being readily found in Lithuanian shops in Soviets times. Does the Lithuanian version have any vinegar in it?


----------



## dafox

DitmasPork said:


> Ginger scallion sauce.
> 
> View attachment 103813
> 
> View attachment 103814
> 
> View attachment 103815
> 
> View attachment 103816
> 
> View attachment 103817


What else is in it?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Ginger scallion sauce.
> 
> View attachment 103813
> 
> View attachment 103814
> 
> View attachment 103815
> 
> View attachment 103816
> 
> View attachment 103817




Your knife work is fantastic and inspiring!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It's UFC fight night and the wife and I generally don't do much cooking on these nights. But still gotta eat!

Started scrounging in the fridge...Left over Mexican-style chorizo from yesterday's breakfast burritos... Half a jalapeno... Avacados... Nachos it is!

Just got the homemade cheddar/pepper jack/chorizo cheese sauce done. Most everything else is chopped and ready so prep work is mostly done. Just have to throw it all together, bake it up and make some guacamole later and all done.


----------



## AT5760

“Friendship pie” made with my 5 year old, inspired by one of his current favorite books. More rustic than my usual pies, but I had a lot of fun with this one.





P.S. teaching a lefty to use knives with a really sharp nakiri when you’re a righty is quite the experience. Times like this you’re thankful for square knives.


----------



## Bear

Stuffed Pork Tenderloin


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

AT5760 said:


> “Friendship pie” made with my 5 year old, inspired by one of his current favorite books. More rustic than my usual pies, but I had a lot of fun with this one.
> View attachment 103828
> 
> 
> P.S. teaching a lefty to use knives with a really sharp nakiri when you’re a righty is quite the experience. Times like this you’re thankful for square knives.



Not sure if it is anything you'd be interested in, but Mac makes a line of kids knives. Knife Merchant carries them. I'm thinking about getting one for my granddaughter when she gets a little older.

Either way, awesome to get kids in the kitchen!


----------



## Oshidashi

Flounder pan sautéed in ghee -- sauce was a light roux with white wine, caper, lemon, parsley and grape tomatoes. Pretty simple, really, but came out delicious.


----------



## AT5760

@HumbleHomeCook, I’ve been eyeing this one as a knife for my boys (5 and 6): 









Masutani VG1 Tsuchime Western Ko-Santoku 130mm


About Masutani - Masutani Hamono, is owned by Masutani-san, the brother of another Masutani-san who owns the well-known Ryusen Hamono. When he got into knifemaking, he aimed to produce high-quality knives at reasonable prices. Needless to say, he succeeded! His knives are incredibly sharp and...




knifewear.com





The 5 year old loves being in the kitchen with me, we were up at 5:30 this past Wednesday making pancakes for the family.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

AT5760 said:


> @HumbleHomeCook, I’ve been eyeing this one as a knife for my boys (5 and 6):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masutani VG1 Tsuchime Western Ko-Santoku 130mm
> 
> 
> About Masutani - Masutani Hamono, is owned by Masutani-san, the brother of another Masutani-san who owns the well-known Ryusen Hamono. When he got into knifemaking, he aimed to produce high-quality knives at reasonable prices. Needless to say, he succeeded! His knives are incredibly sharp and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knifewear.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 year old loves being in the kitchen with me, we were up at 5:30 this past Wednesday making pancakes for the family.




That's awesome! My girls are both good cooks. My oldest is the creative savory one and my youngest is the baker. They didn't take to it until they got older so it's awesome to have a youngster with you.

Here's the one I was talking about (comes in a variety of colors):
Mac 5 in. Blue Kid's Knife | knifemerchant.com

Very inexpensive but has some nice features for a little one.


----------



## Oshidashi

Reminds me of when I was a kid and used to hang out in the kitchen absorbing everything. My three kids had no interest except in the eating part. Now they're out on their own learning to cook at home through recipes. Like learning a language, what you learn of cooking as a kid is invaluable.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

And....Nachos...


----------



## DitmasPork

dafox said:


> What else is in it?



1 bunch scallions; 3 inch knob ginger; 2 cloves garlic; 1/3 c oil; 1 1/2 tsp kosher salt. Chop, mix; *pour smoking hot oil over ingredients in a heat safe bowl, sizzle, cool. Done. [*Extreme care taken with hot oil!]


----------



## Byphy

Gonna give the wife some love here.

XO Noodz?






I may have worked as a cook, but she is a natural compared to me. She just whipped this up with whatever was in the fridge. Very comforting


----------



## juice

Byphy said:


> She just whipped this up with whatever was in the fridge.


Needs a bit more ... well, you know.


----------



## Byphy

juice said:


> Needs a bit more ... well, you know.


Heard her mumbling while looking in the fridge, “Now where did I put that beige?”


----------



## Lars

For comfort food it's hard to beat a Ragu Bolognese with fresh tagliatelle imo.


----------



## rgriffeath

Breakfast throw down - Fall 2020

Breakfast Potatoes, Goetta, and Eggs


----------



## rstl87

first attempt at tahdig. Turned out quite nice though cracked when turning it out on the plate.


----------



## dafox

DitmasPork said:


> 1 bunch scallions; 3 inch knob ginger; 2 cloves garlic; 1/3 c oil; 1 1/2 tsp kosher salt. Chop, mix; *pour smoking hot oil over ingredients in a heat safe bowl, sizzle, cool. Done. [*Extreme care taken with hot oil!]


Cool, thanks! What kind of oil do you prefer?


----------



## parbaked

dafox said:


> Cool, thanks! What kind of oil do you prefer?


I use hot grape seed oil followed by a splash of cold sesame oil after the scallions have softened...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Amateur nigiri, this was my 3rd-4th time making and it’s difficult to get decent saku here. Otoro, akami and tamago with various shoyu (and Yuzu shoyu).


----------



## DitmasPork

Neutral tasting oil with a high heat point—peanut, canola et al. This is sunflower with 10% olive oil.


----------



## DitmasPork

White cut chicken. Traditional Chinese Grandma cuisine. Chinese village cookery.

Easy peasy. Most traditional, rustic cuisines are easy to make, requiring rudimentary cooking skills, time, along with good kitchen sense—from sashimi to white cut chicken—just takes time and quality ingredients.

Old school style for this is just bring chicken to boil, turn off flame, cover lid with towel, let sit for an hour. I've abbreviated the method, since my kitchen is better than your average Chinese grandma's kitchen.

A whole chicken preferable, but these skinless breasts were on sale. Frugality a Chinese grandma trait.


----------



## damiano

What is that knife in your last pic? With the black ferrule. You have an awesome collection of knives, would love to see an overview!


----------



## DitmasPork

Wahnamhong said:


> What is that knife in your last pic? With the black ferrule. You have an awesome collection of knives, would love to see an overview!


Cheers! That’s a 150mm Shihan, petty, in 52100 steel. He’s a maker based in Santa Fe, NM. I do need to do a family portrait sometime.


----------



## camochili

King prawns and some veggie stuff in a red curry


----------



## Twigg

Chicken Stock


----------



## BazookaJoe

We had our Thanksgiving with the kids and their significant others on Sunday. Put the grill to use as a second oven. High heat roast (500° F), no basting, and this 19 lb bird was done in 2.5 hours. This method produces very moist white meat, been doing all our roast chickens and turkeys like that for about 3 years now. It actually browned better on the grill than in the oven last year, plus no smoke in the house and no oven to clean!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Byphy said:


> Gonna give the wife some love here.
> 
> XO Noodz?
> 
> View attachment 103859
> 
> I may have worked as a cook, but she is a natural compared to me. She just whipped this up with whatever was in the fridge. Very comforting


awesome. that is my go-to camp dish. deer hunting with a bow.. it is an energy bomb. i love it. my doest look as well put together, and we eat it out of the pan.


----------



## Byphy

boomchakabowwow said:


> awesome. that is my go-to camp dish. deer hunting with a bow.. it is an energy bomb. i love it. my doest look as well put together, and we eat it out of the pan.


Out of the pan is the way to go!


----------



## tostadas

rgriffeath said:


> Breakfast throw down - Fall 2020
> 
> Breakfast Potatoes, Goetta, and Eggs



Now that's the proper way to make eggs! 100% crispy


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftovers for lunch.

Cantonese style poached chicken + ginger-scallion sauce + sriracha/laoganma combo + Kishibori shoyu + 225 Kippington knife, 52100


----------



## Byphy

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 104111
> 
> View attachment 104112


So well executed


----------



## DitmasPork

Byphy said:


> So well executed


Cheers! Will be having some again for supper. My wife's a pescatarian, so all chicken needs to be consumed by me.


----------



## tostadas

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Will be having some again for supper. My wife's a pescatarian, so all chicken needs to be consumed by me.



Prettiest looking ginger scallion sauce I've ever seen. But it seems like you need at least maybe 10x more. I can eat that stuff by the bucketfull


----------



## DitmasPork

tostadas said:


> Prettiest looking ginger scallion sauce I've ever seen. But it seems like you need at least maybe 10x more. I can eat that stuff by the bucketfull


Sadly, don’t think I have the arm strength to do 10x the amount. Maybe I’ll try a big batch in the VitaPrep-3, probably freezes alright. It’s great on so many things, killer on fried eggs, grilled fish, etc.


----------



## Oshidashi

Sautéed chicken livers in a sauce of shallots, reduced chicken stock, and port wine. Inexpensive and yummy. The key is to not over-cook the liver. The other key is to serve with mashed potatoes!


----------



## Twigg

Rendered a little duck dat today.


----------



## parbaked

Air fried tori katsu...


----------



## DamageInc

Carbonara but with fatty smoked pork sausage.


----------



## camochili

DamageInc said:


> Carbonara but with fatty smoked pork sausage.
> View attachment 104195


very good variation. makes me want to try.


----------



## DitmasPork

Coleslaw/Koolsla—purple cabbage, carrots, white radish (daikon), flat leaf parsley, red onion, raw sugar, black pepper, kosher salt, ajwain seeds, Japanese rice vinegar, olive oil.


----------



## DamageInc

camochili said:


> very good variation. makes me want to try.


Go for it, it was a delicious.


----------



## DentalChef

Looks delicious


----------



## rgriffeath

Thanksgiving 2020

The pies


----------



## camochili

One of our favourite dishes we cooked in the last few months was Shakshouka with Merguez


----------



## DitmasPork

Geyran Mari. Korean style rolled omelette with nori seaweed, carrots and scallions. My fave—and coolest looking—of the banchan repertoire!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

DitmasPork said:


> Geyran Mari. Korean style rolled omelette with nori seaweed, carrots and scallions. My fave—and coolest looking—of the banchan repertoire!
> 
> View attachment 104348
> 
> View attachment 104349
> 
> View attachment 104350
> 
> View attachment 104351
> 
> View attachment 104352
> 
> View attachment 104353



DimasPork - Really, really love your assembly/process pic's! Especially the "reverse order" in time ... keep it up senor ~


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> DimasPork - Really, really love your assembly/process pic's! Especially the "reverse order" in time ... keep it up senor ~


Cheers! Helps me remember what the heck I did.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

WIP

Japanese knife at work on a very American holiday. Prepping the potatoes for mashing.






I know it isn't a high end knife but I love it. Yaxell Dragon Fire. Sadly, they and the standard Dragon line are no longer associated with Yaxell.


----------



## rgriffeath

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## AT5760

Cherry pistachio nougat; Zwillings resting between cuts.


----------



## rockbox




----------



## rockbox

DitmasPork said:


> Geyran Mari. Korean style rolled omelette with nori seaweed, carrots and scallions. My fave—and coolest looking—of the banchan repertoire!
> 
> View attachment 104348
> 
> View attachment 104349
> 
> View attachment 104350
> 
> View attachment 104351
> 
> View attachment 104352
> 
> View attachment 104353



Love Korean food. I swear my wife and I were Korean in another lifetime.


----------



## DitmasPork

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

CDC-approved thanksgiving feast. We had 19 people and 5 dogs squeezed around our table! 17 of the dinner guests joined us virtually—as we ate and drank wine—from Honolulu, Palm Springs, Fort Collins, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Irvine and Philadelphia.

A sans turkey thanksgiving—too lazy to roast a turkey for myself and a pescatarian wife. Tonight’s menu leaned heavily towards Korean cookery, with stopovers in Japan, China and the Netherlands.

What we ate and drank:

BANCHAN (LITTLE DISHES): Sunomono, (Japanese vinegared cucumber salad with wakame and daikon); Gosari Namul (Korean fern brake); Kongnamul Muchim (spicy soy sprouts); Sigumchi Namul (seasoned spinach with sesame seeds); Two types of Wakame Seaweed salad with Tomatoes and S&B Ramen Pepper; Napa Cabbage and scallion Kimchi; Dutch Koolsla (purple cabbage, daikon, carrots).

BIG PLATES: Chinese Poached Chicken with Ginger-Scallion Sauce; Spicy Korean Tofu (gochugaru, shoyu, sesame oil, garlic, scallions, sugar); Japchae (sweet potato starch noodles, carrots, egg, sesame seeds, etc.)

WINES: Abbesse de Loir, Rosé, 2017, Loir; Joel Gott, 815, Cabernet Sauvignon, 2016, Napa. Wine was extra bottled leftover from pre-Covid supper parties.

For this meal, I regret not cooking a pot of rice, but wife is on a low carb diet. Also, miss having a turkey carcass to use for post-thanksgiving jook, a family tradition.

@rockbox.93 would've enjoyed this meal.


----------



## Lars

We don't celebrate Thanksgiving in Denmark, but judging by all of your delicious looking posts perhaps we should!

Broccoli risotto with gorgonzola and anchovy topped with a parsley/lemon/evoo-pesto-kind-of-thing..


----------



## Caleb Cox

Pork belly, pickled red onions and cucumbers, deviled eggs, and a simple dressing of cornbread, green onions, and duck stock.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Post-Thanksgiving, Friday night beer-drinking leftovers...

Toasted rolls.

Sweet potato with diced shallot and jalapeno, butter, crema, maple syrup, and salt/pepper with a crispy but sunny side up egg.


----------



## Michi

More Sai Ua with a rice vermicelli salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gimbap filled with kimchi, spicy baked tofu, spinach, fern brake, cucumber, scallion, shichimi tōgarashi.


----------



## Lars

I came across this recipe for Creamy Tuscan Chicken and thought it sounded delicious. Made some green pappardelle to go with it. Turned out great.


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple Avocado Salad—sunomono (cukes, daikon, wakame) + purple cabbage 'slaw + seaweed salad + olives + Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya.


----------



## Bear

Eye of the round on sale this week

2x8lbs in 4lbs out


----------



## Lars

Spend the day slow roasting a duck, that I can hopefully turn into a nice christmas dinner tomorrow. Have volunteered to cook for christmas and want to be sure my game is on par.
After feeling full from the duck fumes all day it was kind of nice to have a simple kimchi fried rice dinner..


----------



## ptolemy

Made fried rice too. cooked day old basmati rice, onions, garlic, thai chilli sauce, oyster sauce, basil, 2 eggs. using duck fat from these. and these went on top.


----------



## andrewsa

New knife. Sliced up some garlic and minced some parsley to make Aglio e Olio


----------



## DitmasPork

Tripe Stew with Kielbasa.


----------



## Lars

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

square ratatouille as well as some sourdough


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

DitmasPork said:


> Tripe Stew with Kielbasa.
> 
> View attachment 104763
> 
> View attachment 104764
> 
> View attachment 104765
> 
> View attachment 104766


I demand to know what knife this is


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Oh and how could i forget




the porchetta i made for thankagiving. It’s too bad my family is made up of obnoxious dieters cause most of it ended up being leftovers. Honestly thought it would take 8 hours to cook lol but it ended up taking 4 at 350


----------



## Lars

It's leftover week at my house, since I have most of a duck in surplus after last nights 'proof of concept' christmas dinner. 
Tonight was Thai Basil Chicken night and I think I liked it better that my usual way using fresh duck breast. Or maybe I was just craving those Thai flavors. It was delicious either way.


----------



## camochili

Chicken Involtini with Polenta


----------



## DitmasPork

Gaeran-mari—Korean style rolled omelette with olive brine, carrots, scallions, S&B Ramen Pepper. Garnished with ponzu, sesame seeds, shichimi tōgarashi.

Getting my money's worth from a $14 rectangular egg pan.


----------



## Twigg

Double broiled pork carnitas on street tacos


----------



## Oshidashi

Chicken breast pan-sautéed, served with leeks and mushrooms in vermouth and chicken stock reduction with fresh thyme and Dijon mustard; potatoes and onions fried in duck fat; heirloom tomatoes sprinkled with good olive oil and fleur de sel.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

rstl87 said:


> View attachment 103890
> 
> first attempt at tahdig. Turned out quite nice though cracked when turning it out on the plate.


That’s amazing. I’ve attempted tahdig several times and always ended up burning it. What did you do?


----------



## Gjackson98

Leftover Turkey spring rolls


----------



## DitmasPork

Gjackson98 said:


> View attachment 104987
> 
> Leftover Turkey spring rolls



Awesome! Love seeing Chinese dishes made from thanksgiving leftovers—my family’s limited to turkey jook and turkey fried rice. Might need to steal your idea for spring rolls, brilliant!


----------



## Gjackson98

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! Love seeing Chinese dishes made from thanksgiving leftovers—my family’s limited to turkey jook and turkey fried rice. Might need to steal your idea for spring rolls, brilliant!


Turkey jook and fried rice sounds delicious man! 
Do give a try with the spring rolls, it's supper easy and taste on point as well.


----------



## Lars

Leftover duck and mushroom risotto.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gjackson98 said:


> Turkey jook and fried rice sounds delicious man!
> Do give a try with the spring rolls, it's supper easy and taste on point as well.


What else is in your spring rolls?


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Teriyaki Chicken prep. Marinating overnight in 'fridge, will be eaten for supper. Munetoshi wa butcher knife.


----------



## damiano

@DitmasPork First time I see you're using a Munetoshi butcher... How do you like it?


----------



## DitmasPork

Wahnamhong said:


> @DitmasPork First time I see you're using a Munetoshi butcher... How do you like it?



I love it! It's a tank, feels indestructible. Needed some (still more) work on the stones. It's the kind of knife I can be casual with, not worrying much if it hits bone—use it to break down chicken; cut salami and cheese. It's a knife that's in my wheelhouse, since I respond well to rustic, kurouchi, knives. Got this from JNS, where Maxim was nice enough to flip the d-handle to lefty for me.


----------



## Gjackson98

DitmasPork said:


> What else is in your spring rolls?


I used Carrots, Daikon, and just little bit of celery. 
The Recipe was from my mother. She believes spring roles should include the fresh taste of spring for it to be on point, and I surely agree.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gjackson98 said:


> I used Carrots, Daikon, and just little bit of celery.
> The Recipe was from my mother. She believes spring roles should include the fresh taste of spring for it to be on point, and I surely agree.


Awesome. You’ve inspired me to do something fried in the next week! I don’t have turkey, but will have a lotta leftover teriyaki chicken.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

palak paneer (but feta instead of paneer) aka delicious baby food


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Teriyaki Chicken. Ate four pieces last night, will have more tonight.


----------



## Honerabi

Retrieving my 8qt casserole. Anything with 40 cloves of garlic can't be all bad!


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Honerabi said:


> Retrieving my 8qt casserole. Anything with 40 cloves of garlic can't be all bad!


40 cloves?? how many heads is that


----------



## Byphy

Honerabi said:


> Anything with 40 cloves of garlic can't be all bad!


You must be Filipino


----------



## stereo.pete

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## M1k3

Byphy said:


> You must be Filipino


 Maybe there's a missing family member in my family. 40 garlic clove chicken sounds delicious!


----------



## Byphy

M1k3 said:


> Maybe there's a missing family member in my family. 40 garlic clove chicken sounds delicious!


I see no scenario in which 40 cloves of garlic isn't delicious


----------



## Honerabi

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> 40 cloves?? how many heads is that


Depends on how big the cloves are. The bigger, the better! Maybe 4-5 heads. This seems like baked head of garlic which is served with brie over sour dough. Low cal!


----------



## Honerabi

Byphy said:


> You must be Filipino


A Filipina told asked me the same thing. When I answered in the negative, her response was, "You bettah talk to your Fadda!" Italian mix.


----------



## M1k3

Byphy said:


> I see no scenario in which 40 cloves of garlic isn't delicious


Are you Filipino?


----------



## Byphy

M1k3 said:


> Are you Filipino?


Yezzir


----------



## Honerabi

If you're really into garlic, you eat it raw.


----------



## Lars

Pork roast with spuds, red cabbage and gravy.


----------



## riba

Lars said:


> Pork belly roast with spuds, red cabbage and gravy.
> 
> View attachment 105178


Yes, that would make me happy


----------



## Michi

Maple cured bacon.


----------



## stereo.pete

Michi said:


> Maple cured bacon.
> 
> View attachment 105220
> 
> 
> View attachment 105221
> 
> 
> View attachment 105222



oh boy, that looks marvelous!


----------



## stereo.pete

Beef Bourguignon


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Claypot chicken and mushrooms. But who are we kidding? This dish is all about the crispy rice.


----------



## rstl87

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> That’s amazing. I’ve attempted tahdig several times and always ended up burning it. What did you do?


Honestly maybe it was just dumb luck. Used a large thick s/s saucier at medium heat to set it and then added more butter and oil. Low heat with diffuser for the steaming. I’m sure it will turn out very differently next time


----------



## AT5760

Inspired by the recent thread on BBQ knives, I decided to make a brisket today. Not pictured, the old secondhand Forgie that did a bang up job trimming this hunk o’ meat.


----------



## ian

Beef stroganoff tonight. Bought some bone in ribeye, took them off the bone, made stock with the bones in a pressure cooker, then braised the meat in red wine, stock, dark soy, Worchestershire, clove, allspice with onions and garlic. After done, poured off and reduced the sauce, then slow cooked finely minced onions, garlic for 30 min, added chopped oyster mushrooms and a bit of tomato paste and parsley, cooked for 15 more min, then added the reduced sauce and heavy cream, and the meat. Meanwhile boiled some pasta (fettuccine made with the last of my tipo 00 and some AP + eggs, cut with a Dalman), stirred it into the sauce, along with some parsley leaves. Topped with parmesan and pecorino.


----------



## Oshidashi

Coq au vin, over mashed potatoes.


----------



## Michi

Danish sourdough rugbrød BLT with home-made bacon and onion jam.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Damn^


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Pork roast with spuds, red cabbage and gravy.
> View attachment 105176
> 
> View attachment 105177
> 
> View attachment 105178


Nice Masamoto there..  Suji I presume?


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Nice Masamoto there..  Suji I presume?


Thanks, I like it. It's a 240mm Suji from around 2012. Works well for me in my small home kitchen.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Danish sourdough rugbrød BLT with home-made bacon and onion jam.


The embassy will be in touch shortly regarding your honorary Danish citizenship..


----------



## Lars

Chicken Paprikash over fresh egg noodles.


----------



## camochili

Pasta with chickpeas and salmon


----------



## Runner_up

Beef. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Chips

Mole!

Took two days, but most of that was simmering and reducing, building the rich color.


----------



## Oshidashi

Looks especially beautiful in the Mexican ceramics. I love moles.


----------



## esoo

Test bake of Estonian piparkookid getting ready to go full on baking for the relatives


----------



## Lars

Osso Buco, Risotto Milanese and Gremolata.


----------



## Twigg

2 pork tenderloins, brined, then butterflied and stuffed with wax peppers, cream cheese and cheddar. Seasoned with black pepper, Chipotle powder and garlic. Also, spiced apples and potatoes with egg white crust. Bad pictures, great taste though!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Moco Loco!


----------



## ian

It’s american chinese food night! Sort of. General Tso’s tofu (of sorts) plus roasted baby bok dressed with garlic, ginger, lemon, maple, dark soy, sesame oil. Starring @valgard’s wonderful Raquin.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried duck breast, sautéed potatoes and parsley salad.


----------



## parbaked

Pad Kra Pao


----------



## Lars

Damnit, now I'm craving Thai food again..


----------



## AT5760

Possibly the least “authentic” chili that you will ever see. Three bean chili with leftover brisket, Shipyard Pumpkinhead, and homemade chili powder. Tempered with a bit of bittersweet chocolate.


----------



## camochili

Glazed salmon on a bed of coleslaw and sweet potato mash


----------



## Alwayzbakin

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! Love seeing Chinese dishes made from thanksgiving leftovers—my family’s limited to turkey jook and turkey fried rice. Might need to steal your idea for spring rolls, brilliant!


It’s a **** quick photo but it tasted awesome: Chongqing turkey wings (didn’t buy the dried chillis for display/aroma but improvised with a light bit of chilli flake as my wife doesn’t love too much heat anyway)


----------



## Lars

Pan fried herring, potatoes, quick pickled couliflower and parsley sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Damnit, now I'm craving Thai food again..


Pad Kee Mao


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Pad Kee Mao
> View attachment 105919


You are killing me..!


----------



## YumYumSauce

1st dish from new wok burner. Took about a minute to boil water. Wanted to make something simple to get a feel for it. I left the wok on full blast as I gathered my prep from inside and it was already getting red hot. No more fire alarms going off inside! Shishitos, kurobuta sausage, shimeji mushrooms, a pinch of salt, shichimi, and a dash of soy sauce.


----------



## Lars

Aloo Gobhi.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YumYumSauce said:


> new wok burner.



Looks like the Eastman portable kahuna burner (?), if so I have that one too


----------



## YumYumSauce

aboynamedsuita said:


> Looks like the Eastman portable kahuna burner (?), if so I have that one too




Yup, thats the one! How do you like yours so far?


----------



## stereo.pete

Spaghetti and Meatballs with the Frankie’s Sputino recipe, which is my absolute favorite. The only thing I add to the recipe is a dash of MSG. Knife used was my kitchen beater, which is a differentially heat treated chefs knife by Joe Calton made out of 1095.


----------



## MarcelNL

I got too distracted tinkering with my music computer testbed (6core AMD Ryzen w 64Gb RAM)
....made some garlic and black bean Chicken, steamed bok choi with soy sauce and some game fond, and flied rice with 5 spice flavoured egg, spring onion green and sesame oil for a quick dinner


----------



## Michi

Banana bread with walnuts and 70% cocoa chocolate chips.


----------



## stereo.pete

Michi said:


> Banana bread with walnuts and 70% cocoa chocolate chips.
> View attachment 106071



Damn, banana bread with chocolate chips, that’s new to me and sounds epic!


----------



## Michi

stereo.pete said:


> Damn, banana bread with chocolate chips, that’s new to me and sounds epic!


It came out nice. I used BA's recipe but added two tablespoons maple syrup and ½ teaspoon vanilla extract. Also sprinkled a few sea salt flakes on top (as well as dark sugar).


----------



## Oshidashi

Latkes, homemade apple sauce


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

ian said:


> It’s american chinese food night! Sort of. General Tso’s tofu (of sorts) plus roasted baby bok dressed with garlic, ginger, lemon, maple, dark soy, sesame oil. Starring @valgard’s wonderful Raquin.
> 
> View attachment 105527
> View attachment 105528





camochili said:


> Glazed salmon on a bed of coleslaw and sweet potato mash
> View attachment 105763
> View attachment 105764
> View attachment 105765


Knives?


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

no knife used and not really cooking but my adaptation of maangchi’s korean crispy peanut cookies. Dough was too sticky to role out into cylinders so i made balls, and i didn’t have peanuts so i used toasted sesame seeds. Delicious and pretty easy


----------



## ian

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> Knives?



The Raquin shown in the second pic and named in the text?


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

ian said:


> The Raquin shown in the second pic and named in the text?


Oh sorry, didn’t see that


----------



## ian

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> Oh sorry, didn’t see that



All good. I’m just cranky before I have coffee in the morning, apologies.


----------



## Lars

This finally scratched my Thai itch.. Pork Pad Kra Pow.


----------



## DitmasPork

Budget beef feast. Reverse Seared Beef Chuck Tender Donburi + Kimchi + Pan Sauce + S&B Ramen Pepper + Kishibori Shoyu + Kosher Salt.


----------



## camochili

Indian style Sloppy Joe


----------



## camochili

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> Knives?


Mine is a Masakage Koichi


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Indian style Sloppy Joe
> View attachment 106154
> View attachment 106155
> View attachment 106156
> View attachment 106157
> View attachment 106158
> View attachment 106159



Awesome! There's an Indian/Pakistani dish called Keema—spicy ground beef with peas, that I'd always thought would make a good sandwich filler. You've beaten me to the punch!


----------



## coxhaus

Smoked brisket Texas style. In a smoker at 250 degrees for 6 hours. You have to use oak wood for smoking. Post oak is the best. What I like for sauce for the meat is left over pickle juice mixed with ground up cayenne pepper. You can use BBQ sauce also.

Oh, and that knife was my mom's knife which is 50-year-old Henckels 4-star slicer. You can't tell but the meat is so tender you don't need a fork when you cut the meat.


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! There's an Indian/Pakistani dish called Keema—spicy ground beef with peas, that I'd always thought would make a good sandwich filler. You've beaten me to the punch!


thank you for the kind words. If you need the recipie, let me know.


----------



## AT5760

Please @camochili ! My wife loves sloppy Joe’s and I can’t stand them. Maybe this could be a compromise. And I took home 65 lbs of ground beef yesterday


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Brace yourselves. This was breakfast just now. Homemade SLOPPY JOE SLIDERS!

i usually cook the meat with a splash of beer, but I used water since I would have to drink the remaining beer - its 7:30 am! Haha. Still spicy delicious.. super rainy California morning. The rains finally arrived.


----------



## Lars

Dakdoritang(spicy Korean chicken stew).


----------



## Petr

Salami jerked home : Ventricina, mortadella , pancetta, chorizo , salami pork Soviet , mazista.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

once again, not really cooking. Black sesame mochi cake with black sesame caramel. If you like hawaiian butter mochi you’ll love this


----------



## camochili

AT5760 said:


> Please @camochili ! My wife loves sloppy Joe’s and I can’t stand them. Maybe this could be a compromise. And I took home 65 lbs of ground beef yesterday


65lbs??? Do you feed a football team?


----------



## camochili

boomchakabowwow said:


> Brace yourselves. This was breakfast just now. Homemade SLOPPY JOE SLIDERS!
> 
> i usually cook the meat with a splash of beer, but I used water since I would have to drink the remaining beer - its 7:30 am! Haha. Still spicy delicious.. super rainy California morning. The rains finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 106247


haha... very good. Sloppy Joe is great.


----------



## coxhaus

We eat more chopped beef than Sloppy Joe sandwiches on hamburger buns. Chopped beef is more the lower end of a brisket sandwich. They slice the smoked brisket and the good brisket is saved and the pieces of brisket left over is made into a chopped beef sandwich which is real good with pickles and onions.

Your Sloppy Joe look tasty but would be hard to find around where I live.


----------



## parbaked

Cornish game hen with twice baked potato, Brussel sprouts and stuffing...


----------



## camochili

AT5760 said:


> Please @camochili ! My wife loves sloppy Joe’s and I can’t stand them. Maybe this could be a compromise. And I took home 65 lbs of ground beef yesterday


ok. here we go

This is a recipie for 4. Depending on how much you eat you may adjust it a bit. We had a bit less of Meat for 2.

500g minced Lamb (we took Beef instead)
30g fresh ginger
2-3 small onions
1 red onion
3 cloves of garlic
2 Tablespoons of coconutoil
1.5 Tablespoons of Garam Masala
0.5 Teaspoon of Tumeric
1 teaspoon of medium hot Currypowder
1 tin of chunky tomatos
125g of Yoghurt (10% fat)
1 lime (juice of it)
1 pinch of Cumin
1 small Cucumber
half bunch of Coriander
Leafs of 4-5 stems of mint
Salt
Pepper
4 Burgerbuns (we took Naan buns)
20g of butter

1. For the meat, peel Garlic and ginger. Rub the ginger and chop the garlic and mix it with the meat. Chop onions and stew them in a pot with coconut oil. Add the meat and fry until crumbly. Add salt, Garam Masala, Tumeric and and Currypowder and fry for a few instants. Then add tomatos and cook it with low/medium heat semicovered for 20-30mins until it's gravy.

2. In the meantime mix Yoghurt, limejuice and Cumin and season it with a bit of salt. Slice cucumer and red onion.

3. Chop Coriander as a whole and the mintleaves. Add them to the meat and mix it.

4. You can roast the buns with some butter in a pan. At the end, fill the buns with meat, red onions and yoghurt.

Enjoy!


----------



## coxhaus

Just made lunch and I used some of my fatty brisket meat to stuff a baked potato. It is cold and rainy so we are making bread. We rubbed some bacon fat on the outside of a potato with crystalized salt and baked them with the bread. My wife had her own potato as we made 2 baked potatoes.

I should add I think the red jalapeno adds a sweetness to the hot that a green one won't. I cut the red jalapeno in different sizes so the heat varies bite to bite.

The meat in the potato is a meat on the fatty side of the brisket. It's not just fat. I read it this morning and it sounded like it was only fat to me.


----------



## AT5760

Thanks @camochili! We bought a 1/4 steer from my wife’s sister. So, we took home almost 200 lbs of beef yesterday. The ribeyes look ridiculous.


----------



## coxhaus

I love ribeye steaks. Have fun.


----------



## M1k3

Ham and a few assorted pork bones stocky, brothy liquid....




Veggie stock in front, leftover Thanksgiving turkey stocky, brothy liquid in back...


----------



## andrewsa

Carbonara kind of day


----------



## Jovidah

Always loved carbonara... it's basically easy comfort food posing as something fancy and culinary.


----------



## stereo.pete

Tagdig (Persian crispy rice with lots of saffron). Chicken breast with schwerma seasoning and pickled turnips.


----------



## camochili

stereo.pete said:


> View attachment 106303
> 
> 
> Tagdig (Persian crispy rice with lots of saffron). Chicken breast with schwerma seasoning and pickled turnips.


we love persian crispy rice. do you use that special ricepot to cook it?


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> ok. here we go
> 
> This is a recipie for 4. Depending on how much you eat you may adjust it a bit. We had a bit less of Meat for 2.


I made this tonight. That was really tasty. The yoghurt/lime/cumin combination works extremely well. Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> I made this tonight. That was really tasty. The yoghurt/lime/cumin combination works extremely well. Thank you for the recipe!
> View attachment 106335


very good. looks tasty.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> I made this tonight. That was really tasty. The yoghurt/lime/cumin combination works extremely well. Thank you for the recipe!
> View attachment 106335



OK, I am going to make it for lunch. I will need to use flour tortillas and eat it as a taco. There is not any good flat bread around me. I would have to drive in to Austin Texas which is 30 miles away.

The flour tortillas I will cook on a gas burner which flame kisses them so they will look like Michi's picture which gave me the idea.


----------



## Lars

I don't know if this counts as cooking or more as luck/dementia, but I was putting some leftovers in the freezer and came across a batch of Vietnamese Bo Kho, that I had all but forgotten about and since it's a miserable, cold and rainy day in Denmark today, this was the perfect meal to lift my spirits! All I had to do was boil some rice noodles, cut a lime in half and enjoy the fruits of my (previous) labour!


----------



## stereo.pete

camochili said:


> we love persian crispy rice. do you use that special ricepot to cook it?



This was my first time making it so I did not have a special pot. I used something very similar to what was used in this video, and what I have is a large calphalon non-stick high sided pan.


----------



## coxhaus

So here is my version of the middle eastern tacos with garam masala. The favors are good but I have no idea whether they are right or not. It makes a nice lunch.

Michi I kind of made what you made above. And thank you camochili for the original recipe

My wife likes the Wusthof small santo and she cut the mint and cilantro. Anything to keep her from using a paring knife.


----------



## DitmasPork

Trippa alla Romana. Last week was a tripe project, cooked up a batch of Roman Style Tripe. Hallmarks of Trippa alla Romana is tripe long simmered with tomatoes, mirepoix, garlic, wine, chili pepper—garnished with fresh mint, Parmigiano-Reggiano, Pecorino Romano.

Two types of tripe here—honeycomb and blanket. The blanket tripe took 7 bloody hours to cook! Whereas honeycomb done in 1.5 hours. Different tripes need to be cooked separately before combining.

Chili component was Korean gochujang; Vietnamese fish sauce to boost umami. Tripe pre simmered in ginger and scallion—ginger used in ancient Roman kitchens

My wife won't touch tripe, so all for me. Peasant food.


----------



## Oshidashi

Halibut, chanterelles, wine, lemon, parsley, butter.


----------



## dafox

Dashi soup broth, 2 ingredients, kombu kelp and shaved dried smoked bonito flakes, garnished with a bit of thin sliced scallions. First time I've made this, it's delicious, has a subtle depth to it.
Poor man's california rolls, gluten free imitation crab, still yummy.


----------



## nico1180

Duck Taco's/ confit tomorrow


----------



## camochili

stereo.pete said:


> This was my first time making it so I did not have a special pot. I used something very similar to what was used in this video, and what I have is a large calphalon non-stick high sided pan.



ok... that's how to do it without the ricepot.
my wife once bought a "pars khazar" ricepot. it makes it so simple to prepare the rice the persian way... 
anyway, the result looks the same and is supertasy.


----------



## Lars

This is Nadine Redzepi's recipe for "Rotini in spicy chicken liver sauce" from her book Downtime. According to the book it was the first thing she cooked for Rene and the rest is history..


----------



## Gjackson98

Made some roast duck today, I stuffed it with apple and leftover bread (dipped in vinegar water 25% vinegar 75% water) to maintain moisture.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I know, painfully simple, but if I was given the opportunity to request my last meal, this would be it. Fried eggs. Crispy on the edges but runny in the center. A pinch of salt and pepper...Mmmmppphhh!






Oh well yeah of course I made thick bacon and toast but still...


----------



## Michi

Friends popped over on short notice. Quick sashimi platter.


----------



## Jovidah

Thread is called 'what's cooking'. Isn't that supposed to go in the 'what's raw' thread? 



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Oh well yeah of course I made thick bacon and toast but still...


Call me a barbarian but to me eggs are just a matrix to keep the bacon & cheese together...


----------



## BillHanna

The lemon juice let’s it slide on a technicality.


----------



## drink more water

Petr said:


> Salami jerked home : Ventricina, mortadella , pancetta, chorizo , salami pork Soviet , mazista.View attachment 106258
> 
> holy cow that looks great man. I've always wanted to get into salami making, made pancetta and bacon and stuff in school but never took it further than that. got any good resources for getting started?


----------



## GBT-Splint

Michi said:


> I made this tonight. That was really tasty. The yoghurt/lime/cumin combination works extremely well. Thank you for the recipe!
> View attachment 106335


looks very good indeed


----------



## drink more water

DitmasPork said:


> Leftovers for lunch.
> 
> Cantonese style poached chicken + ginger-scallion sauce + sriracha/laoganma combo + Kishibori shoyu + 225 Kippington knife, 52100
> 
> View attachment 104110
> 
> View attachment 104111
> 
> View attachment 104112


holy cow I love the look of that knife, any chance you remember where you got it? and the cantonese style chicken looks great too I love whipping that up on the weekend. looks unassuming but packs a whallop of punch for flavors


----------



## Twigg

Roast lamb with winter mustard, garlic butter roasted radishes from the garden and beans sourced from a can.


----------



## DitmasPork

drink more water said:


> holy cow I love the look of that knife, any chance you remember where you got it? and the cantonese style chicken looks great too I love whipping that up on the weekend. looks unassuming but packs a whallop of punch for flavors



Knife is a 225 @Kippington (check out his IG), workpony gyuto, 52100 steel, asymmetric lefty grind—ordered directly from the maker. For me, ginger-scallion is an all-terrain sauce, good on almost everything!


----------



## DitmasPork

Budget steak feast.

Grandma’s Cast Iron Skillet, Reverse Seared Beef Chuck Tender + Australian Salt + Shichimi Tōgarashi + Scallions.

For this steak: 1.68 lb beef chuck tender, rested in counter for an hour, to get the chill out; generously seasoned with kosher salt and S&B Ramen pepper; roasted at 250f for 45 minutes, rested under foil tent for 20 minutes; seared in grandma’s cast iron skillet to build a crust, just a minute or two per side; rest at least 15 minutes before slicing.

270 Mazaki, nashiji, sujihiki, w2.


----------



## drink more water

Lars said:


> Here is another Thai curry.
> View attachment 102687


bit late on the reply but any chance youve got a recipe for your thai curry? I've made it a few times and am never quite 100% happy with the result


----------



## Oshidashi

Pan seared NY strip steak with bourbon-peppercorn sauce 

(Sauce: steak trimmings browned in saucier (and saved for puppy), fond deglazed with Bulleit bourbon, beef stock added and reduced ~90%, white peppercorns crushed in mortar added, cream added, reduced again, salt to taste, pinch of cayenne, squeeze of lemon to brighten, stirred in juice from rested steak before serving. Yum.)


----------



## Slim278

Michi said:


> Friends popped over on short notice. Quick sashimi platter.
> View attachment 106617


And you just have all these fresh ingredients lying around your house? I need to pip over for a visit!


----------



## Michi

Slim278 said:


> And you just have all these fresh ingredients lying around your house? I need to pip over for a visit!


No, I nipped out and bought them, except for the otoro tuna and some gravlax, which were in the freezer


----------



## Oshidashi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I know, painfully simple, but if I was given the opportunity to request my last meal, this would be it. Fried eggs. Crispy on the edges but runny in the center. A pinch of salt and pepper...Mmmmppphhh!
> 
> Oh well yeah of course I made thick bacon and toast but still...



The egg, it seems to me, is the most spectacular food of all. To change a fresh egg, just a single cell, into a living, breathing, walking clucking animal, requires merely a little warmth and ambient air -- nothing else. No water, food, soil, or love. An egg is a deconstructed whole live chicken, a nutritional miracle, and the most versatile, beneficial, and renewable of ingredients. Oh, and tasty as hell.


----------



## Lars

drink more water said:


> bit late on the reply but any chance youve got a recipe for your thai curry? I've made it a few times and am never quite 100% happy with the result


What does it for me is taking the time to pound out a great curry paste. I use this recipe from Mark Wiens.


----------



## drink more water

Lars said:


> What does it for me is taking the time to pound out a great curry paste. I use this recipe from Mark Wiens.


thanks man! I've been using mae ploy and stuff like that and was thinking i gotta buck up and make some of the real stuff instead of going store bought. any idea how long it keeps in the fridge?


----------



## Lars

drink more water said:


> thanks man! I've been using mae ploy and stuff like that and was thinking i gotta buck up and make some of the real stuff instead of going store bought. any idea how long it keeps in the fridge?


A couple of days would be my guess, but I have have had good results portioning it and freezing.


----------



## Lars

Greek style chicken dinner.


----------



## DamageInc

Porchetta sandwich with pickled onions and chimichurri.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## AT5760

Credit to @camochili ! I’m already looking to leftovers tomorrow; this one is definitely going into the permanent rotation.


----------



## parbaked

Half of a square quiche and an arugula salad...


----------



## Oshidashi

Pan seared tuna served over wasabi topped with ginger/soy/vinegar/scallion sauce


----------



## camochili

AT5760 said:


> Credit to @camochili ! I’m already looking to leftovers tomorrow; this one is definitely going into the permanent rotation.
> 
> View attachment 106824
> View attachment 106825


For that you said you can't stand sloppy joe...


----------



## camochili

Have you ever tasted flower sprouts? It's a cross between brussels sprouts and curly kale.... Well, our grocer on the farmers market told us about it and we decided to use it instead of brussels sprouts and with some pasta in a light parmesan sauce...


----------



## Oshidashi

Penne with a light but intensely flavored sauce of guanciale, shallots, mushrooms, asparagus, reduced beef broth, a little cream, Parma cheese, and basil


----------



## parbaked

Lunch was Croque Madam, tartine style...


----------



## parbaked

Tori katsu on shredded cabbage with furukake rice and salad for dinner...


----------



## Oshidashi

Fried egg with onions over cheese grits, sautéed tomatoes, chives, avocado with lime. So nice to be off work Saturday to make a little breakfast for the family! (My wife Nancy's accompanying homemade biscuits not in photo.)


----------



## Lars

Aromatic chicken curry from the book "From India", that @MarcelNL recommended. Very tasty. I blows me away how delicious you can make something with so simple ingredients.


----------



## DamageInc

My yearly vanilla butter cookie bake.




They never look good but they always taste good.


----------



## esoo

Lars said:


> Aromatic chicken curry from the book "From India", that @MarcelNL recommended. Very tasty. I blows me away how delicious you can make something with so simple ingredients.
> View attachment 106988
> 
> View attachment 106987
> 
> View attachment 106986
> 
> View attachment 106985
> 
> View attachment 106984



Since I can't find the post on the book, can you share a link or author? I'm always up for more Indian cookbooks


----------



## Lars

esoo said:


> Since I can't find the post on the book, can you share a link or author? I'm always up for more Indian cookbooks


Sure, here is a link.


----------



## DitmasPork

Coffee-Chile Spice Rub Spareribs.


----------



## Oshidashi

Tonight's supper was Birria, a Mexican meat stew from Jalisco State. Recipe is from Chef John at _Food Wishes _(my primary deviation from his instructions was the use of a pressure cooker to reduce final cooking time to 1 hour). This was really tasty and almost an authentic Mexican chili, which I realize does not in reality exist. But if it did, perhaps this would be it.

Recipe from the great Chef John:


----------



## Michi

Pork Stroganoff:


----------



## btbyrd

Chicken and rice soup. With a 64C yolk and methocel-clarified chicken dashi consomme. Blanched carrots, celery, and napa cabbage stems. Shiitake and hen-of-the-woods mushrooms roasted in chicken fat. 16-grain donabe rice.


----------



## Chips




----------



## BazookaJoe

Pizza! First one is chorizo and mushrooms, second one is roasted tomato, garlic, basil and fresh mozzarella. Baked in a cast iron pan on the grill.


----------



## Lars

Pad Kra Pow Gai with Prik Nam Pla. It's both comforting and tasty, yet the fiery heat sets off endorphines making my brain whirl. Really addictive.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

A Mexican hash burrito. Butternut squash, beets, onions, peppers leftover beef, etc. crazy good, and lighter on the waistline, I hope.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Some highlights of the last month of (re)unemployment:

An acceptable first stab at a naturally leavened pannetone with yuzu and white chocolate




Spiced pear, gingerbread, and calvados-vanilla custard tart with nutmeg




Potato latkes with a fried egg, creme fraiche and verbena and anise scented black Jonathan applesauce




Halibut tacos with avocado, shallot oil mayo, purple tomatillo salsa “verde”, pico, rice and pork/turkey beans on the side




fried rice with my first attempt at siu yuk and veggies




Cast iron/under broiler Neapolitan pizza attempt—no leoparding but excellent crust texture with a 2:30m cook




Possibly the best pancakes I can fathom made into a just-add-water mix for the mom/wife’s convenience



Steamed sablefish and carrots with Dan Dan noodle flavours


----------



## Michi

Alwayzbakin said:


> An acceptable first stab at a naturally leavened pannetone with yuzu and white chocolate


You're a brave man, I'm impressed!


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Michi said:


> You're a brave man, I'm impressed!


i think it’s easier than it seems if you’re able to schedule all the maintenance and spend a bit of time reading up on the rules (starter maintenance and temperatures). I really enjoyed the process—and the smells!—and would encourage you to give it a go.


----------



## DT74

Beautiful


----------



## camochili

Cod stew with Saltlemon


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> Cod stew with Saltlemon


I somehow feel lazy for just pan frying my cod..

Cod with mustard sauce, potatoes and pickled beetroot/capers/onion.


----------



## Michi

Braised beef rib with red wine jus, baked potato and salad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i just ate, and i am hungry from all of you. dang.


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> I somehow feel lazy for just pan frying my cod..
> 
> Cod with mustard sauce, potatoes and pickled beetroot/capers/onion.
> View attachment 107269


no reason for it. i believe you probably had more work than me to prepare your dish. looks very good.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Braised beef rib with baked potato and salad,
> View attachment 107276


sieht lecker aus


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> sieht lecker aus


Hat auch großartig geschmeckt!


----------



## ian

Csirke paprikas and spaetzle. The paprikas is not traditional: it’s something I make every month or so and the recipe has morphed over the years. Also, my wife can’t eat bell peppers, so there’s that.


----------



## ian

This turned out super tasty. Roasted butternut, warmed celery, parsley, topped with chicken legs pan-roasted in a lot of butter, topped with pomegranate, half bashed pistachios, and a sauce with yoghurt, cream, buttermilk, tahini, zatar, roasted ginger and garlic, lemon.


----------



## Michi

Falafel with hummus, tabouli, romesco, zhug, and pita bread.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

filleted a pompano with not too much waste. And before anyone says anything, i only use the plastic cutting board for meat and fish. I have a rubber sani tuff for everything else. Pan fried the fillets and threw the carcass in the freezer for eventual fish stock.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YumYumSauce said:


> Yup, thats the one! How do you like yours so far?


So far so good. My burner looks to have a little flash rust on the outside of the shiny part, but still functioning fine. Maybe I just need to wipe it down. I added a spark ignitor so I don’t have to mess around with a lighter. I’ll see if I can link a video on my Instagram…









Tanner Jangula 「タナー・ジャングラ」 on Instagram: "Wok burner and Yamada wok🔥… also trying out “the reels”. Thinking about making a fried rice video… with the hope to get roasted by Uncle Roger @mrnigelng 😂. #wok #yamada #山田 #wokburner #friedrice #uncler


Tanner Jangula 「タナー・ジャングラ」 shared a post on Instagram: "Wok burner and Yamada wok🔥… also trying out “the reels”. Thinking about making a fried rice video… with the hope to get roasted by Uncle Roger @mrnigelng 😂. #wok #yamada #山田 #wokburner #friedrice #uncleroger #**********". Follow their...




www.instagram.com





I like the responsiveness of the gas regulator, I put a chopstick on it so it’s easier to turn when cooking, and often 180° or so is all that is needed (the last 360° doesn’t seem to add as much, so when the chopstick hits the gas tank it’s OK).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Whipped up a small batch of chili oil this morning to give as gifts later.











Scratch chicken stock has been simmering for a couple hours to become chicken soup here in a bit.


----------



## camochili

Don't know where to post it, so i do it here as this is my most active thread.
Now that we had our X-mas dinner and it's getting more quiet here, i wozld like to wish everyone here a merry Christmas. I hope you have some peaceful and tasteful hours with your beloved ones.
Thanks to all for their contributions here and with a lot of nice food and recipies. 
All the best and stay healthy.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## Michi

Pirogi?


----------



## stereo.pete

Michi said:


> Pirogi?


My first attempt at an individual beef Wellington. Flavor was amazing, but it deserved a sauce.


----------



## Michi

stereo.pete said:


> My first attempt at an individual beef Wellington. Flavor was amazing, but it deserved a sauce.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## stereo.pete

Michi said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Jovidah

Been considering that as well... mostly did bigger ones so far. Any tips on cooking/baking time compared to normal? Or any ideas how much carryover cooking in degrees C/F to expect? 
I know... bit of a long shot but if you already did the trial and error I figured I might as well benefit.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stereo.pete said:


> My first attempt at an individual beef Wellington. Flavor was amazing, but it deserved a sauce.




Good for you! I always talk myself out of trying.


----------



## rgriffeath

Christmas Eve Mezze Spread

Muhammara, Pea Spread With Smoky Marinated Feta, and Hummus With Confit Garlic and Tahini Sauce

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## krx927

Stuffed Savoy cabbage with some mash


----------



## Michi

Haloumi with spiced rice, pineapple salsa, and zhug.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spanish Mackerel Misoyaki for our Xmas feast. Love how simple misoyaki marinade is—just a combo of three fermented ingredients miso, mirin and sake! 





















Merry Xmas to all y'all's.


----------



## stereo.pete

Jovidah said:


> Been considering that as well... mostly did bigger ones so far. Any tips on cooking/baking time compared to normal? Or any ideas how much carryover cooking in degrees C/F to expect?
> I know... bit of a long shot but if you already did the trial and error I figured I might as well benefit.



I baked it at 425 degrees in a convection oven until internal temp was 125 and then let it rest for 5 minutes. If I had to do it over again, I would have let it rest for about another 3-5 minutes. I thought the doneness was perfect for my taste, a nice medium rare. I was a little disappointed with out the crust separated from the top of the filet, not sure what caused that.


----------



## Lars

Merry Christmas everyone! We had our family Christmas feast yesterday and today I was in no mood for anything heavy, so this Channa Masala really hit the spot!


----------



## coxhaus

We made Dolmathes today. We have had better grape leaves. we also made hummus and tabouleh. I finally made it into Austin TX and bought flat bread.


----------



## Michi

I've never made dolmades. Do you have a good recipe?


----------



## coxhaus

The stuffing is 1 lb ground beef, 1/4 uncooked rice, chopped onion, half cup finely chopped parsley, and spices are all spice, salt and pepper. Brown meat, add uncooked onions, rice, parsley, and spices. Mix. Add a tablespoon in each grape leave, shiny side down. Don't roll too tight as the rice is going to expand.

Cover with water and use a plate to weigh them down. Put a lid on and simmer for 40 minutes. Serve them up on a platter. You can add at the table lemon or avgolemono sauce which is an egg and lemon sauce.

Avgolemon sauce
Beat 2 eggs with 1 tsp of flour and slowly add the juice of 1 lemon and 1 cup hot broth from dolmades. Cook in double boiler stirring constantly until it thickens,

We also made Pastitsio from the barefoot contessa.


----------



## DamageInc

Merry Christmas everyone! Good to see some nice food being posted, as always.

Here's what I made this year.

For starter, I baked a loaf of brioche and served a slice of foie gras torchon with fig compote and sea salt.







For the main, I made duck breast with a cabbage and kale salad, caramelized potatoes, and a port wine demi glace sauce.

















For dessert I made traditional danish rice pudding with cherry sauce. No pictures, had too much wine by that point.


----------



## coxhaus

DamageInc said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Good to see some nice food being posted, as always.
> 
> Here was what I made this year.
> 
> For starter, I baked a loaf of brioche and served a slice of foie gras torchon with fig compote and sea salt.
> View attachment 107548
> View attachment 107551
> 
> For the main, I made duck breast with a cabbage and kale salad, caramelized potatoes, and a port wine demi glace sauce.
> View attachment 107549
> View attachment 107552
> View attachment 107553
> View attachment 107554
> View attachment 107556
> 
> 
> For dessert I made traditional danish rice pudding with cherry sauce. No pictures, had too much wine by that point.



That looks beautiful. It was only us this Christmas so we went light this year.


----------



## esoo

Last night, turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes and sous vide glazed carrots





Today - sous vide beef wellington, left over mashed, asparagus and green bean salad


----------



## rgriffeath

Beef Tenderloin, Green Beans, & Popovers


----------



## Chips

My Ashi Hamono Honyaki Gyuto only comes out to play on Christmas or New Years. But many times, it's just for photo ops and not actually used. I'm going to be sending it back to Konosuke to Ashi-San for a re-polish and then will never get used again.

Tonights quick meal, a roast chicken from Cooks Venture. Really tasty birds. Not much of a price premium over what I see in the stores nearby, so worth it IMO.




Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## riba

Bbqed a leg of suckling pork for Xmas, as my mum was coming over. One of my favorites






Merry Xmas!


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Today - sous vide beef wellington


That looks awesome! I take it that you Sous Vide the meat and do the wrapping and final bake in the oven? Care to point us at a recipe?


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> The stuffing is 1 lb ground beef […]


Thank you, I'll be giving this a try, provided I can find the vine leaves.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Here's what I made this year.


Bloody hell, this fancy food situation is definitely escalating! Awesome dishes!


----------



## Michi

Used my new food processor to make some more Leberkäse. The Brezen are home-made, of course


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Bloody hell, this fancy food situation is definitely escalating!


Let me level the playing field with this French omelet I had for lunch..


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Let me level the playing field with this French omelet I had for lunch..


I _like_ where this is headed…


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> I _like_ where this is headed…


I was tempted (briefly) to add a sprig of parsley. But it would have spoiled all those shades of beige…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Hate to follow up you guys after a holiday.

I DID NOT cook a turkey this year, but I dI’d grill-roast a few turkey drums and thighs.

we had congee thus morning. (I would have paid top dollar fir some green onions). Hot chili oil with black beans.


----------



## DamageInc

Made a small pork roast today.


----------



## DitmasPork

Xmas food. Hawaiian style SPAM Musubi—Indonesian Sweet Soy Glaze, Yuzu Kosho, Furikake


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Xmas food. Hawaiian style SPAM Musubi—Indonesian Sweet Soy Glaze, Yuzu Kosho, Furikake
> 
> View attachment 107642
> 
> View attachment 107643
> 
> View attachment 107644
> 
> View attachment 107645
> 
> View attachment 107647


Where exactly do you live? Seriously, I’m coming over.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Where exactly do you live? Seriously, I’m coming over.


NYC, but grew up in Hawaii where SPAM musubi are high on the local food pyramid.


----------



## valgard




----------



## Michi

What is it? Pork? And what kind of bun? (It’s very pale.)


----------



## Slim278

DitmasPork said:


> NYC, but grew up in Hawaii where SPAM musubi are high on the local food pyramid.


Only place i have been where they have literal pallets of spam in your small local grocer.


----------



## valgard

Michi said:


> What is it? Pork? And what kind of bun? (It’s very pale.)


Steamed buns, filling is lechon belly (pork belly in sort of a porchetta cooking method but stuffed with garlic and lemongrass. Lime, chilli's, soy sauce, Kewpie mayo, shrirasha, cilantro, and scallions on top.


----------



## Michi

valgard said:


> Steamed buns, filling is lechon belly (pork belly in sort of a porchetta cooking method but stuffed with garlic and lemongrass. Lime, chilli's, soy sauce, Kewpie mayo, shrirasha, cilantro, and scallions on top.


That really sounds excellent, thanks!


----------



## valgard

Doubled down on the steamed buns


----------



## Lars

First time making Falafel. To be honest I was stoked that they (mostly) held together although they did come out a little 'extra crispy'.
They were nice in a flatbread with veggies, Feta and Tahini sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Steamed whole fish last night.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Had some leftover chili oil. Dug out a bag of wontons and kapow! Tad heavy on the Szechuan Peppercorns.


----------



## M1k3

Potatoes au gratin-like. Replaced a lot of the cream with Thanksgiving ham stock!


----------



## Oshidashi

Seafood stew, quite easy and so delicious. Sauce was sautéed fennel in butter, white wine, tomato puree, and shrimp stock left over from last month's jambalaya. Critters were mussels, clams, shrimp, squid, halibut. Also fresh thyme, parsley, garlic, red pepper flakes, splash of lemon. I could have arranged the photo better but I was anxious to dig in.


----------



## Luftmensch

Today's post is brought to you by the letter 'B'.

B for Banitsa.... and B for butter.

Improvised and non-traditional. Potato, caramelised onion and garlic butter. Of course... with goat's cheese and yogurt.






slathered the top with more butter...






out of the oven


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> B for Banitsa.... and B for butter.


You’ve inspired me to try this, thanks!


----------



## valdim

Luftmensch said:


> Today's post is brought to you by the letter 'B'.
> 
> B for Banitsa.... and B for butter.
> 
> Improvised and non-traditional. Potato, caramelised onion and garlic butter. Of course... with goat's cheese and yogurt.
> 
> View attachment 107880
> 
> 
> slathered the top with more butter...
> 
> View attachment 107881
> 
> 
> out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 107882


Yeah...Banitsa. The ingredients for the stuffing are not traditional (Bulgarian) indeed, but I am sure it tastes good.
You can try with caramelized onion and spinach, but best it would be with chopped caramelized leek. The other secret - cook it with refined lard.
Happy you prepared it so nice, @Luftmensch !


----------



## Michi

The lard suggestion sounds like the thing! There are not many things that don't get better when cooked with lard instead of oil


----------



## Lars

Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..


----------



## Lars

This Lemony Pasta With Chickpeas and Parsley is simple yet so satisfying.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..


You can use lard for pretty much anything you would use oil or butter for. Use it for frying, as shortening, or as spread on bread. Try frying some potatoes in lard. It creates a nice mouth feel and flavour.


----------



## esoo

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..



Id assume I'd use it anywhere I'd use bacon fat. Particular favs are for fried mushrooms and when I roast potatoes


----------



## DitmasPork

Covid-Era Brooklyn Xmas Feast for Two.

Brief: Put together a low-budget menu, since I'm skint this year. SPAM, Spanish mackerel, tofu, spuds, Brussels sprouts all cheap stuff to work with.

Roast duck from a Cantonese joint, an excellent wine leftover from a pre-Covid supper party.

Raquin gyuto and Shihan petty my main drivers in the kitchen.

Happy Holidays y'all!


----------



## YumYumSauce

An Xmas/Xmas Eve photo dump
All grilling was done over binchotan.

Lasanga

Pan Seared Scallops, Grilled Maitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil oil

Vegan Plate: Quinoa with Roasted Veggies, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil

Reverse Grilled Prime NY's, Grilled Brocolini and Eryngi Mushrooms

Steamed Lobster with Herbed Butter

Mixed Green Salad, Yuzu Honey Vin, topped with Leftover Sliced Steak

Pan Seared Shrimp with Roasted Potatos, Shitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil


----------



## DitmasPork

YumYumSauce said:


> An Xmas/Xmas Eve photo dump
> All grilling was done over binchotan.
> 
> Lasanga
> 
> Pan Seared Scallops, Grilled Maitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil oil
> 
> Vegan Plate: Quinoa with Roasted Veggies, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil
> 
> Reverse Grilled Prime NY's, Grilled Brocolini and Eryngi Mushrooms
> 
> Steamed Lobster with Herbed Butter
> 
> Mixed Green Salad, Yuzu Honey Vin, topped with Leftover Sliced Steak
> 
> Pan Seared Shrimp with Roasted Potatos, Shitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil


Awesome looking feast!


----------



## Luftmensch

This thread is very humbling. Awesome content every day!



Michi said:


> You’ve inspired me to try this, thanks!



Did you read the wiki article (the 'symbolism' section)? Banitsa are like giant fortune cookies for the family/table! We do a simplified version of kusmeti - origami baking paper envelopes with fortunes inside (I didn't get a photo of that ). Bulgarians in our extended family introduced us to this tradition... it is a fun activity to share with the table.



valdim said:


> Yeah...Banitsa. The ingredients for the stuffing are not traditional (Bulgarian) indeed, but I am sure it tastes good.
> You can try with caramelized onion and spinach, but best it would be with chopped caramelized leek. The other secret - cook it with refined lard.
> Happy you prepared it so nice, @Luftmensch !



Youre right... definitely not traditional. We also had Olivier... so maybe there was too much potato (if there is such a thing?). Mmmmm... caramelised leek and lard. I might have to give that a go!!

Thanks for the tips and encouragement!


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Did you read the wiki article (the 'symbolism' section)?


Yes, I did. That's a nice custom!


----------



## YumYumSauce

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome looking feast!



Thank you! It was a good time all around


----------



## Byphy

Hope everyone had a good Christmas

Sweater weather meal: Pork Loin Congee


----------



## zizirex

First time cooking a whole turkey, also first time cooking special on Christmas.


----------



## rockbox

So this happened this week.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> You’ve inspired me to try this, thanks!


This turned out really nice. Was a hit with the family, too. Definitely going into the rotation


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> This turned out really nice. Was a hit with the family, too. Definitely going into the rotation



Yum! That looks awesome.  
Did you try lard?


I miscalculated the quantities. Tonight, I used the left overs to make something like Bourekas:













#teambeige


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> Yum! That looks awesome.
> Did you try lard?


Yes. I used lard to grease the spring form. Worked just fine. Very little sticking, and great taste.



> I miscalculated the quantities. Tonight, I used the left overs to make something like Bourekas:



_Stop_ doing this to me! Now I have to cook that, too! 



> #teambeige


Traitor!


----------



## Lars

I had to scratch my Thai food craving itch again and made Thai Basil Duck.


----------



## brotondo

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..


Can do some carnitas the traditional way


----------



## Lars

brotondo said:


> Can do some carnitas the traditional way


I had a quick google and that sounds like a GREAT idea, thanks!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..



I frequently use lard when cooking Mexican-based dishes but my absolute favorite is when making homemade refried beans. The lard really does add flavor.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I frequently use lard when cooking Mexican-based dishes but my absolute favorite is when making homemade refried beans. The lard really does add flavor.


I will try this the next time I make refried beans. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..


If you make pie, lard makes great flakey crust.


----------



## coxhaus

Making Texas Trash. My grandmother made this for me when I was growing up and I am old. I usually make it before Thanksgiving but this year has been weird. It is a snack food some people call party mix. I like mine best.

I use butter, bacon drippings, pork fat. The pork fat is bought in a jar and the bacon drippings I save up. I used 1/2 bacon drippings and 1/2 pork fat. For nuts I use mix nuts with not too many peanuts. I add a bag of cashews because they are my favorite. And of course, I add Texas pecans from our trees.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Lars said:


> Please educate me, good folkes. What are some of your favorite things to cook with lard? It is readily available and pretty cheap around here, but for some reason I never use it..


Took a cooking class in New Orleans, they said lard was the go-to fat for making a gumbo roux.


----------



## coxhaus

BazookaJoe said:


> Took a cooking class in New Orleans, they said lard was the go-to fat for making a gumbo roux.


Sounds right. You got any good gumbo recipes? It takes me a long time to make a dark roux.


----------



## Kgp

coxhaus said:


> Sounds right. You got any good gumbo recipes? It takes me a long time to make a dark roux.











Cajun Gumbo With Chicken and Andouille Sausage Recipe


Cajun gumbo is the tomato-free version of this legendary and completely customizable Louisiana stew. This recipe uses a classic combo of chicken and andouille sausage, but feel free to change it up with other proteins.




www.seriouseats.com













Shrimp Gumbo


Get Shrimp Gumbo Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com





Serious Eats and Alton Brown both suggest baking your roux. I've done it several times and best way to make a dark roux. I like Emeril's recipe.








Chicken and Andouille Gumbo







www.emerils.com


----------



## coxhaus

That first one looks good but I usually add tomatoes to my gumbo. And really andouille sausage is the way to go. It took me a while to learn that. I am going to make gumbo coming up.

A friend of mine makes a good duck gumbo. We argue back and forth over cooking roux.

I have baked my flour also but by the time you wait to bake the flour you can make the roux. It takes about an hour for me to make a dark roux. I can start on high heat but once it starts getting dark tan, I have to cut the heat else risking burning. This is where a good pan helps as you need even heat without hot spots. Any little burnt spot will kill your roux.


----------



## Kgp

coxhaus said:


> That first one looks good but I usually add tomatoes to my gumbo. And really andouille sausage is the way to go. It took me a while to learn that. I am going to make gumbo coming up.
> 
> A friend of mine makes a good duck gumbo. We argue back and forth over cooking roux.
> 
> I have baked my flour also but by the time you wait to bake the flour you can make the roux. It takes about an hour for me to me a dark roux. I can start on high heat but once it starts getting dark tan, I have to cut the heat else risking burning. This is where a good pan helps as you need even heat without hot spots. Any little burnt spot will kill your roux.


Thats why you bake it. Burn it once after an hour of cooking pisses one off!


----------



## coxhaus

It really is a pisser after an hour stirring constantly to burn it at the last. It is always right at the end if it burns.


----------



## BazookaJoe

From the cooking class:


----------



## coxhaus

Thanks, it looks good. What class? I never have taken a class but sounds like fun. My mom took some French cooking classes in Paris France back in the 1960s. I have a lot of her old cooking stuff and knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mustard and sage crusted pork roast with mashed potatoes and scratch gravy. Yeah, it's heavy, but it's oh-so good!


----------



## Michi

Home-made Wiener (Vienna sausage).





After smoking and blanching:





Served with Brezen and Bavarian-style potato salad. The Erdinger Weißbier is unfortunately out of frame


----------



## BazookaJoe

coxhaus said:


> Thanks, it looks good. What class? I never have taken a class but sounds like fun. My mom took some French cooking classes in Paris France back in the 1960s. I have a lot of her old cooking stuff and knives.



Demonstration Cooking Classes | New Orleans LA | New Orleans School of Cooking

We did one of the demonstration classes: Gumbo, Jambalaya, Bread Pudding and Pralines. You get to eat all that is prepared for lunch, along with pitchers of local beer. We were stuffed. The recipes are printed for you to take home. They also have hands on classes which I would like to try. Definitely take a class, we regularly attend Our Workshops | Chef Baba where we live, it's semi-hands on and Chef Baba is very entertaining.


----------



## Kgp

BazookaJoe said:


> Demonstration Cooking Classes | New Orleans LA | New Orleans School of Cooking
> 
> We did one of the demonstration classes: Gumbo, Jambalaya, Bread Pudding and Pralines. You get to eat all that is prepared for lunch, along with pitchers of local beer. We were stuffed. The recipes are printed for you to take home. They also have hands on classes which I would like to try. Definitely take a class, we regularly attend Our Workshops | Chef Baba where we live, it's semi-hands on and Chef Baba is very entertaining.View attachment 108117
> View attachment 108120
> View attachment 108119


I'm so jealous! I love cajun/creole cooking!

A good friend gifted me with "The Encyclopedia of Cajun And Creole Cuisine" by John Folse. Fantastic source for great recipes.

Ken



https://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Cajun-Creole-Cuisine/dp/0970445717


----------



## coxhaus

I love New Orleans food like gumbo, muffuletta, oyster poor boy. Pre Covid we would drive over there 2 or 3 times a year to eat great food and listen to jazz.
I have tried to make red beans and rice but I still don't have a real version. It is such a simple dish but is hard to reproduce.

The class looks fun and my kind of thing. If the world ever changes, I will look into it.


----------



## Lars

I was all prepped for making Janssons Frestelse when I found out that you don't use anchovies, but ansjovis which in Sweden means pickled sprats!
Now, I'm not lazy, so after a quick google to make sure they are also made in Denmark, I hopped on my trusty bicycle and went to my local supermarket only to find that they didn't carry them.
I decided to make it without the fish and treat it as a side dish. Made up a batch of Frikadeller and it was nice, but the disappointment still lingers..


----------



## valdim

Michi said:


> This turned out really nice. Was a hit with the family, too. Definitely going into the rotation
> View attachment 108041
> 
> View attachment 108042


Hey Michi! It looks like my grandma made this banitsa! Good for you man, I hope you liked the taste.


----------



## camochili

Oven Schnitzel with a mustard crust and some red carrots and schallots.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> Sounds right. You got any good gumbo recipes? It takes me a long time to make a dark roux.



Paul Prudhomme is incredible. Written recipe follows the video. When I lived in NO I ate several times in his French Quarter restaurant when it first opened, and he'd often join us at the table for a chat. After a while the waiting lines were around the block and so I gave up going there. He's a genius. Does not skimp on calories


----------



## Oshidashi

Pan seared swordfish with sauce of wine, capers, tomato, fresh thyme, lemon; roasted stacked potatoes with butter, Parma cheese, thyme, parsley; steamed asparagus


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> Sounds right. You got any good gumbo recipes? It takes me a long time to make a dark roux.



A roux doesn't take too long if you turn up to medium high heat and use a whisk, but dont turn your back and try not to blink. Lower the heat when it's dark brown because it'll be brick red in another minute. At that point throw in the trinity, which will cool it down.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Kgp said:


> I'm so jealous! I love cajun/creole cooking!
> 
> A good friend gifted me with "The Encyclopedia of Cajun And Creole Cuisine" by John Folse. Fantastic source for great recipes.
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-Cajun-Creole-Cuisine/dp/0970445717


This is the cookbook I have... lots of good stuff in there!


----------



## DitmasPork

Frittata alla Denka.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> Sounds right. You got any good gumbo recipes? It takes me a long time to make a dark roux.



It turns out we have about a million century old gumbo recipes in old books on a shelf in the pantry that my wife inherited from her now deceased mom. Here are some of them. Conveniently, there's even one for squirrel.

Honestly, though, Gumbo is pretty simple: make a dark red roux with neutral oil or lard, and flour. Then add equal amounts of chopped onions, bell peppers, celery and cook on med. heat until starting to brown, scrape fond well, add chopped garlic for a minute or two, along with a good bit of salt, white pepper, black pepper, cayenne pepper, more than seems right of dried thyme, and a few bay leaves. A spoon or two of tomato paste or tomato puree at this point is optional. Throw in a handful of parsley. Add plenty of thickly sliced pan-browned andouille and well seasoned and browned chicken pieces. Now add enough chicken stock to cover, scrape bottom again, and cook down by 1/3 over an hour. Taste for salt and spiciness. Now, if you want, add some oysters, quality shrimp or cracked crab (or any combination). If it needs brightness add a drop of vinegar or some Tabasco. If needs umami shake a shake of Worcestershire but don't tell anyone. Optionally add sliced roasted okra to thicken; can also thicken if needed with filé, more roux, or buerre manié. Serve with rice. Don't ask me amounts -- I don't know, I 'just do it.'

PS: you cant put too much andouille.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Home-made Wiener (Vienna sausage).
> View attachment 108114
> 
> 
> After smoking and blanching:
> View attachment 108115
> 
> 
> Served with Brezen and Bavarian-style potato salad. The Erdinger Weißbier is unfortunately out of frame
> View attachment 108116


Fantastic... doing your own Wiener. I believe they taste better than the ones you can buy out there, right?


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> This Lemony Pasta With Chickpeas and Parsley is simple yet so satisfying.
> View attachment 107920


looks yummy. do you mind to share the recipie?


----------



## camochili

YumYumSauce said:


> An Xmas/Xmas Eve photo dump
> All grilling was done over binchotan.
> 
> Lasanga
> 
> Pan Seared Scallops, Grilled Maitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil oil
> 
> Vegan Plate: Quinoa with Roasted Veggies, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil
> 
> Reverse Grilled Prime NY's, Grilled Brocolini and Eryngi Mushrooms
> 
> Steamed Lobster with Herbed Butter
> 
> Mixed Green Salad, Yuzu Honey Vin, topped with Leftover Sliced Steak
> 
> Pan Seared Shrimp with Roasted Potatos, Shitake, Romesco Sauce, Basil Oil


Wow, that looks like a lot of work, but well worth it.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> I believe they taste better than the ones you can buy out there, right?


Most definitely. These are the real thing. Taste just like the ones I had as a child from the local butcher. In nearly 40 years of trying, I haven't found anything even vaguely close to this quality level in Australia.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Michi said:


> Home-made Wiener (Vienna sausage).
> View attachment 108114
> 
> 
> After smoking and blanching:
> View attachment 108115
> 
> 
> Served with Brezen and Bavarian-style potato salad. The Erdinger Weißbier is unfortunately out of frame
> View attachment 108116


Michi those looks killer bro! Gorgeous pretzel too!!
Edit: brezen, sorry I just saw the post in the recipe forum. Thanks bro!


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> looks yummy. do you mind to share the recipie?


I don't mind at all - here it is..


----------



## Lars

New years eve lockdown edition. Happy new year everyone..

Pork Rillettes on croutons for snacking while watching the queens speech.





Lamb with Chickpea Puree and Hot Mint Sauce from Sam and Sam Clarks wonderful Casa Moro cookbook.


----------



## DamageInc

Happy new year everyone. Had to cancel even my small get together last minute, so it's my first solo new years.

Steak (90 day dry aged from Finland) and cucumber radish salad (not pictured).


----------



## camochili

Not a dinner for one, but for two... This years new years eve is a little bit smaller than the years before.
So we did an asian style red cabbage with beef strips.
Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Migraine

New Year's Eve dinner.

Yangnyeom chicken bao





Mushroom risotto, shiitake, pickled mushrooms, paneed chicken breast, roasted baby leeks and chicken and tarragon sauce.






Dessert to come!


----------



## Migraine

Dessert as promised.






Lime posset, passion fruit jelly, white chocolate ice cream, Italian meringue and coconut cookie


----------



## stereo.pete

Sous chef approved! Happy New Year’s everybody!


----------



## coxhaus

Yes, my granddaughter is here for New Year's Eve and we are having artichokes, steaks and tater tots. At least she loves artichokes. And then finish with brownies. The adults get a nice bottle of Zinfandel.


----------



## esoo

New Year's Dinner


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Tonkatsu with cabbage, tomato and cucumber (plus kewpie mayo and bulldog tonkatsu sauce). 






Did a dry brine and used the pointy thing (chap zai?) instead of mallet to tenderize, in hindsight the tenderloin didn’t really need any tenderizing.


----------



## tchan001

Chinese Turnip cake


----------



## Michi

Cajun Andouille.

Coarse mincing:





Freshly-made sausages:





Ready to smoke:





Cold-smoke generator:





After smoking:





And the inside:


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Cajun Andouille.
> 
> Coarse mincing:
> View attachment 108315
> 
> 
> Freshly-made sausages:
> View attachment 108316
> 
> 
> Ready to smoke:
> View attachment 108317
> 
> 
> Cold-smoke generator:
> View attachment 108318
> 
> 
> After smoking:
> View attachment 108319
> 
> 
> And the inside:
> View attachment 108320


Those look great! Haven't made any for several years. Might need to do a batch if I can find some casings. 

Care to share your recipe?
Ken


----------



## Michi

Kgp said:


> Care to share your recipe?


Recipe available here.


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Recipe available here.


Looks great! Thanks for sharing!

I've got a few books that have been useful to learn more about sausage making. Michael Kuhlman's book on charcuterie and Rytek Kutas's book on sausage making. Love good salami and cured meats, haven't had the courage to make my own yet.


----------



## Michi

I haven't tackled salami because I live in a sub-tropical climate. It's not possible to make salami here unless one sets up a climate-controlled chamber. I may work myself up to that at some point, depending on how far the obsession goes… 

Ordinary sausage (smoked or unsmoked) and cured meats, such as bacon, are not a problem, even in a warm climate. For cold smoking, especially fish, I'm restricted to the winter months. But, overall, I was surprised how easy it is to make charcuterie that is better than what I can buy at even very expensive specialist retailers. It's worth giving it a shot, if you don't mind putting in the time.


----------



## coxhaus

You guys have got me craving gumbo. I will have to make it in the next week or so. I don't have any more garden okra so I will need to buy some.


----------



## Lars

Ned's Sri Lankan Chicken Curry still blows me away each time I make it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Frittata. What makes me smile is that it is out of my latest Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pan (10 1/4"). It's starting to take on a nice seasoning. Stove top to oven to cutting board.


----------



## Bodine

One of our favorites this time of year, avocado and grape fruit salad


----------



## Pertti

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Frittata. What makes me smile is that it is out of my latest Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pan (10 1/4"). It's starting to take on a nice seasoning. Stove top to oven to cutting board.



Looking great, both your frittata and pan. 

Going to mention though, I had some warm/hoot food on a glass pyrex on my end grain cutting board during xmas. The board sweated a lot of mineral oil. Never putting hot food on a mineral oil pregnated board again. Writing off toilet now and I have no need for a laxative.


----------



## stereo.pete

After a long and grueling day of work, I was in the mood for a quick and easy dinner. Whipped up my quick interpretation of the famous Halal Guys chicken and rice plate.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Super cute mitarashi dango (syrup was a bit runny). I was skeptical of this, since soy sauce is very savory so i added an extra tablespoon of brown sugar to the original recipe and it came out delicious, very nutty and caramel-y








and latkes of course. Happy new years!


----------



## Michi

Hoagies, just out of the oven.


----------



## Michi

Used the hoagies for some BBQ ribs, made with the 3-2-1 method.


----------



## Lars

This is Chef John's recipe for Spicy White Bean and Chicken Chili.


----------



## parbaked

New Year's dinner for two:
The last rib off the small end of a Marin Sun Farms standing rib roast.




Rendered the trimmings to make a Yorkshire pudding




Served with creamed spinach and shrooms, and twice baked potato




and a bottle of Billecart-Salmon Rose...


----------



## Chips

I'm really happy with the results of this quick recipe. I already had white miso paste on hand, so the ingredients were ready to go. 10 minutes of prep, and while it was roasting in the countertop oven, I prepped and cooked a small New York Strip grass fed/finished steak with a really tasty commercial rub that I like on steaks.

Following the recipe, I'd aim on the 40 minute mark as apposed to the 30 minute, for the roasting of the eggplant. 

d














I'll link the recipe for the miso-glazed aubergine. It's definitely worth a try.









Miso-glazed Aubergine (Nasu Dengaku) - Six Hungry Feet - Asian-inspired


Miso-glazed Aubergine or Nasu Dengaku is a simple and delicious dish that the whole family will love, even meat lovers!




sixhungryfeet.com


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> I don't mind at all - here it is..


Thank you. Will try it probably next week.


----------



## rickbern

Cotechino with lentils and braised fennel, served in my hallway, shared with my neighbors. 

Happy new year, all


----------



## Lars

Penne all'Arrabbiata


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> New Year's dinner for two:
> The last rib off the small end of a Marin Sun Farms standing rib roast.
> View attachment 108492
> 
> Rendered the trimmings with the roast to make a Yorkshire pudding
> View attachment 108493
> 
> Served with creamed spinach and shrooms, and twice baked potato
> View attachment 108490
> 
> and a bottle of Billecart-Salmon Rose...
> View attachment 108491



The olive wood on that steak knife is beautiful. What brand is it?


----------



## parbaked

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The olive wood on that steak knife is beautiful. What brand is it?



Perceval 888 Meat Knife




__





Knives, Prestige Handmade Knives, French Knives Thiers - Perceval


Official shop of Perceval cutlery workshop in Thiers. Knives online purchase. Shipment from our workshop in France. High-end folding, kitchen and table knives. Handmade in France.




www.perceval-knives.co.uk








__





Handmade French steak knives, le 888 - Perceval


Official shop of Perceval cutlery workshop in Thiers. Knives online purchase. Shipment from our workshop in France. High-end folding, kitchen and table knives. Handmade in France.




www.perceval-knives.co.uk


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ah... Perceval. I knew it was French. I first encountered Perceval when browsing Stefan Schmalhaus' YouTube channel.

Thank you very much.


----------



## damiano

I never really contribute here so that needs to change! NYE Italian style tuna sashimi. ‘Crudo’. Dressed in olive oil lemon juice capers and salt. First time using Masamoto KS sujihiki.


----------



## Pertti

Sturgeon and tiger prawn with buttered up dill potatoes on new years. My first time eating sturgeon and it was cut from a whole fish in the shop. Beautiful big thing, the first one I ever saw as far as I remember.






Its evening now and our regular toast skagen it is.


----------



## damiano

@Pertti Dry January?  Finally I see what toast skagen is all about, looking good!


----------



## Pertti

Wahnamhong said:


> @Pertti Dry January?  Finally I see what toast skagen is all about, looking good!



Had a few on friday and saturday so no  toast skagen is good!


----------



## DitmasPork

Thai Beige Curry.

Bok choi, purple carrots, courgette, mushrooms, tofu, kato.

Note: Aroy-D brand curry paste, too salty for my preferences.


----------



## Oshidashi

NY strip steak with Bordelaise sauce. Something about that sauce makes steak taste steakier than steak. It's so good.


----------



## Lars

Chicken and broccoli over rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cantonese Simmered Beef Shin with White Radish (daikon) + Housemade Lebanese #Toum (garlic sauce) + Japonica Rice + Scallions + Shichimi Tōgarashi


----------



## Dutch chef

Nothing much to do . COVID struggles. Parfait wedding cake raspberry and elderberry flavored.


----------



## camochili

Dutch chef said:


> *Nothing much to do* . COVID struggles. Parfait wedding cake raspberry and elderberry flavored.



damn, this one would take me days to do...


----------



## Lars

Iberico pork chop with pan sauce, duck fat spuds and broccoli. I maybe got a little exited with the sauce


----------



## Dutch chef

Love that flavor combination that gave me a few ideas. [email protected] chips aubergine dish.


----------



## camochili

This is a recipie from Goa. Xacuti chicken in a spicy gravy and rice.


----------



## dafox

camochili said:


> This is a recipie from Goa. Xacuti chicken in a spicy gravy and rice.View attachment 108892
> View attachment 108893
> View attachment 108894
> View attachment 108895


Goa India?


----------



## camochili

This is a recipie from Goa


dafox said:


> Goa India?


yes, exactly.


----------



## dafox

camochili said:


> This is a recipie from Goa
> 
> yes, exactly.


I was there in 1977


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thai red curry / veg - roasted cauliflower & delicata squash (+ others) with rice along with misc additions for color ... not too bad ... promised my significant other to do more veg only meals ... 240 Gesshin Ginga courtesy of B/S/T ...


----------



## AT5760

My first attempt at short rib ragu. Needs work, ended up to close to pot roast.


----------



## rickbern

Tagine with chicken, dates apricots pistachios and chickpeas


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Lars said:


> This Lemony Pasta With Chickpeas and Parsley is simple yet so satisfying.
> View attachment 107920



resipeê pør fåvörę?


----------



## Oshidashi

This is a recipie from Goa. Xacuti chicken in a spicy gravy and rice.
[/QUOTE]

Nice dish! Love Goan cuisine. Great fish and shellfish. Portuguese-influenced. And supposedly the word "vindaloo" is from Goan Portuguese.


----------



## Lars

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> resipeê pør fåvörę?


Here you are..


----------



## mack

Self made toast:







Mack.


----------



## Lars

Persian Hot Yoghurt and Chickpea Soup.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sunomono—Japanese vinegared cucumber salad—cucumbers, rice vinegar, salt, sugar, shoyu, Heiji.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i made Mar PO Tofu last night.. i pushed the envelope with the peppercorns. i toasted them before i crushed them in my mortar/pestle.

really good. the leftovers are gonna be great.


----------



## Ranjen617

I'm making another batch of beef jerky today. Think that qualifies as good comfort food... This was from the other day since my current jerky is in process.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Nice light and simple salad tonight with some leftover chicken breast and veggies on hand.

And I don't care what anyone says, I love me some iceberg lettuce!


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> This is a recipie from Goa. Xacuti chicken in a spicy gravy and rice.



Nice dish! Love Goan cuisine. Great fish and shellfish. Portuguese-influenced. And supposedly the word "vindaloo" is from Goan Portuguese.
[/QUOTE]
indeed... didn't know that and had to check it. It's a goan adaptation of "carne da vinha d'alhos" and is a traditional dish for Christmas on Madeira island


----------



## DitmasPork

Rump roast in less than an hour!
Rump Roast + Lebanese Garlic Sauce (toum) + Pan Jus + Heiji Carbon.
3.5 lb rump roast, seasoned with salt; 50 minutes at 350f; rested half hour.


----------



## coxhaus

So how do you make a Lebanese Garlic Sauce? I would probably use a cream horseradish sauce if I was doing a cream sauce because I don't know any better and I use it for prime rib. I normally just use the Pan Jus juice.

The Rump Roast looks nice like I like it.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> So how do you make a Lebanese Garlic Sauce? I would probably use a cream horseradish sauce if I was doing a cream sauce because I don't know any better and I use it for prime rib. I normally just use the Pan Jus juice.
> 
> The Rump Roast looks nice like I like it.



I have a big batch of toum (Lebanese garlic sauce) I'm trying to use up by slathering it on everything. 

Making toum is like making a mayo in a blender. In mine is a cup of garlic clove halves, juice from 2 lemons, 2 tsp salt, 3 cups canola oil, a little water.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another "use up stuff" night... Tuna cakes with carrot, red onion, bell pepper and just enough cayenne to know it's there.







Homemade aioli with garlic and capers, some pepper jack, cheddar, and creminis because they were there. 






Yeah, yeah...plating is sad but it's just the wife and I and we've been married over 30yrs and the food still tasted great. I mean, at least it's on a real plate.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Rump roast in less than an hour!
> Rump Roast + Lebanese Garlic Sauce (toum) + Pan Jus + Heiji Carbon.
> 3.5 lb rump roast, seasoned with salt; 50 minutes at 350f; rested half hour.
> View attachment 109053
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a Möbius strip -- in a radio telescope antenna . Love it!


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Rump roast in less than an hour!
> Rump Roast + Lebanese Garlic Sauce (toum) + Pan Jus + Heiji Carbon.
> 3.5 lb rump roast, seasoned with salt; 50 minutes at 350f; rested half hour.




Reminds me of a Möbius strip -- in a radio telescope antenna. Love it!


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Reminds me of a Möbius strip -- in a radio telescope antenna. Love it!



I needed to Google ‘Möbius strip.’


----------



## Luftmensch

Lazy sourdough kimchi pancake. Couldn't be bothered going to the shops for dinner ingredients a few days ago...

The dough/batter:






In the pan:






Not beautiful but it is super tasty


----------



## Lars

My pizza broke..


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover rump roast—Lebanese garlic sauce (toum), shichimi togarashi, Heiji.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> My pizza broke..
> View attachment 109234


I'd still eat it! Nice and well done, just how I like it!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> My pizza broke..
> View attachment 109234



I will buy this...


----------



## ian

Some kind of soba ish noodles, with spicy miso broth, butternut, 6.5 minute eggs.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Soy sauce chicken over noodles.


----------



## btbyrd

"Snow day" ramen. We were supposed to have 4 inches, but we got nothing.






Shoyu chicken and Benton’s bacon dashi broth. 63C egg. Sous vide chashu.


----------



## Byphy

btbyrd said:


> "Snow day" ramen. We were supposed to have 4 inches, but we got nothing.
> 
> View attachment 109292
> 
> 
> Shoyu chicken and Benton’s bacon dashi broth. 63C egg. Sous vide chashu.


Legit


----------



## Chips

Costco had a great deal on American Wagyu so I splurged yesterday, and bought two. I fired one up tonight. Salt/pepper, garlic and thyme, lots of butter. 

Love these steak-weights from Bernal Cutlery. I use them all the time. Also picked up a NOS Masakane 150mm petty knife from the 90's that I'm fiddling with rounding off the spine and creating a rounded choil. 

Spring-loaded, self-locking tongs do a great job at searing the sides of steaks/chops hands-free.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried chicken breast with lemon potatoes, broccoli and tzatziki.


----------



## parbaked

Ribs, slaw and a cheesy potato...


----------



## Michi

Deep-fried camembert with cranberry sauce and deep-fried parsley, plus garlic and parmesan bread.


----------



## parbaked

Katsuo tataki...seared bonito with a ponzu, garlic, scallion glaze




pork schnitzel on fennel salad...


----------



## J0NY1P

Chicken Souvlaki Dinner


----------



## Michi

J0NY1P said:


> Chicken Souvlaki Dinner


That looks very authentic. The salad looks like the real deal, as does the tsatsiki. Congrats!


----------



## Michi

More rye beer bread. I just can't help myself…


----------



## camochili

Yesterdays dinner... Savoy cabbage risotto with a pear-hazlenut topping.
My new sous-chef took care of the cooking.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Yesterdays dinner... Savoy cabbage risotto with a pear-hazlenut topping.


That looks very nice! Care to divulge the recipe?


----------



## Lars

Fesenjoon and Shirazi salad. 




Fesenjoon is made by grinding walnuts to a paste and simmering it in water for a couple of hours to a porridge-like consistency then adding pomegranate molasses and using it to stew chicken. It's served over rice and sprinkled with pomegranate seeds.

Shoutout to @rickbern for turning me onto this, it was a sunday afternoon well spent!


----------



## Oshidashi

Eggs Benedict. It's always nice on Sundays to have time to make a decent breakfast for the family. I love the luscious red yolks in these eggs.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> That looks very nice! Care to divulge the recipe?


glad to do. Will do it. Ok if in german? Then i only would post a screenshot


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> I don't mind at all - here it is..


Hi Lars, had the recipie you gave me a few days ago, tonight. Very good and highliy recommendable for others to try. 
Tak


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> Hi Lars, had the recipie you gave me a few days ago, tonight. Very good and highliy recommendable for others to try.
> Tak
> View attachment 109486
> View attachment 109487
> View attachment 109488


Sieht lecker aus..!


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Sieht lecker aus..!


War es auch.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> glad to do. Will do it. Ok if in german? Then i only would post a screenshot


Sure, no problem!


----------



## krx927

Weekend of turkish food.

Yesterday we had Mercimek soup followed by Kapuska and mash - sorry no pictures.

Today it was delicious Hünkar Beğendi a dish fit for sultans:


----------



## Oshidashi

New Orleans style spicy boiled shrimp, cooked in my own Louisiana crab-boil concoction. I found some decent shrimp, but unfortunately they are almost impossible to find locally with the heads still on.

Crab boil: salt, onions, celery, garlic, thyme, parsley, lemons, black peppercorns, white peppercorns, ground cayenne, red pepper flakes, celery seed, coriander seed, cloves, bay leaves, vinegar, and a bit of sugar. (Hint: there's enough cayenne if the fumes make you cough when it reaches a boil.)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Oshidashi said:


> Eggs Benedict. It's always nice on Sundays to have time to make a decent breakfast for the family. I love the luscious red yolks in these eggs.
> 
> View attachment 109485


Is that a chicken egg?


----------



## Luftmensch

@coxhaus, @Kgp, @BazookaJoe, @Oshidashi - you guys inspired me to try Gumbo. 

I live >10,000km from Louisiana, so not all ingredients are as readily available. Given the distance... I also haven't had Gumbo, let alone make it! So be gentle 

Not exactly traditional methodology; medium saute of onions, tomatoes and garlic before adding the roux (no oil - done in the tomato juice):






Added capsicum and celery:






Melting butter for the roux






Flour added and stirred. Perhaps not as dark as it could be... I was aiming for 'caramel':






Chorizo (I know.... I couldnt find Andouille sausage)






Added sausage, spices and roux. Finished sauteing and added stock (rice in hot pursuit):






Added prawns (10mins before serving):






Nice fluffy rice ready:






Plating up:


----------



## Oshidashi

View attachment 109562



[/QUOTE]

That looks very delicious! Andouille is not mandatory, and chorizo or kielbasa work well in gumbo. How was it? Did the taste meet your expectations?


----------



## Luftmensch

Oshidashi said:


> That looks very delicious! Andouille is not mandatory, and chorizo or kielbasa work well in gumbo. How was it? Did the taste meet your expectations?



It exceeded my expectations! 

Not a fussy meal to prepare and cook (fairly low maintenance while reducing the stock). Not sure how the taste aught to compare to the real deal. I used Cajun seasoning and added extra smoked paprika (one of my favourite spices). I also added some Cayenne pepper for some additional zip.

Really flavourful! Great recommendation


----------



## Oshidashi

boomchakabowwow said:


> Is that a chicken egg?



Yes, from the supermarket, and these ova are a bit more expensive. The box says, "Happy Egg 'Heritage Breed'." In the box the eggs are large and have brown and blue shells mixed, and both have amber red yolks. They seem to have a nice fresh flavor and the yolks are creamy and rich. They come from a farm in Arkansas, I believe. For baking I will use ordinary eggs, but when egg is the primary ingredient I'm happiest using Happy Eggs.


----------



## Oshidashi

Luftmensch said:


> It exceeded my expectations!
> 
> Not a fussy meal to prepare and cook (fairly low maintenance while reducing the stock). Not sure how the taste aught to compare to the real deal. I used Cajun seasoning and added extra smoked paprika (one of my favourite spices). I also added some Cayenne pepper for some additional zip.
> 
> Really flavourful! Great recommendation



Gumbo is one of those dishes that, in spite of the fact that it has tradition and local heritage, gives the chef near total latitude. Other than starting with a dark roux and aromatics, all else is optional, and so each chef's gumbo will differ from others, and will reflect his/her talent and personality, and will also vary with whatever ingredients happen to be on hand.


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Fesenjoon and Shirazi salad.
> View attachment 109483
> 
> Fesenjoon is made by grinding walnuts to a paste and simmering it in water for a couple of hours to a porridge-like consistency then adding pomegranate molasses and using it to stew chicken. It's served over rice and sprinkled with pomegranate seeds.
> 
> Shoutout to @rickbern for turning me onto this, it was a sunday afternoon well spent!


glad for du nød det!


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Sure, no problem!


Here you are. enjoy.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I made gumbo today. I went to the grocery store and I was going to buy pork butt to make Pozole as I have not made it in months and it is kind of a Mexican Christmas soup. The butcher had some great large shrimp with heads. They were so large I had to cut them in half. Where to start. I used the shrimp heads and shells to make broth. I used my new old 4.5-quart pot to make stock. I used a 6 quart pot to make gumbo in which is a lot smaller than I usually use. As I normally use my large Le Cruiset pot. We are trying to downsize with covid going on. I usually throw a party.

First picture is gumbo with frozen okra and no shrimp as I wait till the very end to add shrimp or it seems kind of rubbery to me if it cooks too long.

Second picture is after the roux is made and the trinity is added. I cannot stop to take pictures while cooking the roux or it will burn. The roux keeps getting darker as the trinity cooks.

The third picture is when you add the first ladle of stock to the trinity.

The last picture is of the stock I made with the shrimp heads and shells.

If you are interested in how I make gumbo I can do a recipe with all the steps.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> If you are interested in how I make gumbo I can do a recipe with all the steps.


Please do! We have a recipe forum for that!


----------



## Dutch chef

Winter salad, stewed pear aged blue cheese ,confit with Asian sour apple ,walnuts and baked mustard sour grape vinaigrette.

salmon filet with a dried olive crust, courgette preserve, roasted pumpkin and cêpes risotto 

Assortiment of sweets caramel and orange bonbon ,tiramisu ,blueberry brownie, panacotta of fermented fig and port, pistachio macaron with baked chestnut filling.


----------



## Oshidashi

Paella


----------



## Oshidashi

Dutch chef said:


> Winter salad, stewed pear aged blue cheese ,confit with Asian sour apple ,walnuts and baked mustard sour grape vinaigrette.
> 
> salmon filet with a dried olive crust, courgette preserve, roasted pumpkin and cêpes risotto
> 
> Assortiment of sweets caramel and orange bonbon ,tiramisu ,blueberry brownie, panacotta of fermented fig and port, pistachio macaron with baked chestnut filling.



Works of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luftmensch

Oshidashi said:


> Paella



Lovely photo - very arty. Looks delicious.  

I had a streak making paella a year back. Speaking of Louisiana-Creole cuisine, I made jambalaya a couple of times during that streak. Nice cousin/substitute!


----------



## Lars

Let me be the fool who follows those amazing dishes with this humble plate of veal chop with capers, butter and mixed baked vegetables.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Found some nice asparagus for soup (treated it more like split pea ... )


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My 92 year old neighbor likes sweet and sour Pork. I made it!

not really worth the work but on special occasions. Sure? Why not?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The wife is out tonight so decided to do another fridge sweep for myself. I originally had ideas of roasted roasted vegetables with butter and going from there but as I pulled things out, stir fry took over.

The shrimp were the remnants of a frozen bag that needed to be used up. I thought there was only four or five but I was wrong. Gee, what a terrible mistake!  The carrot chunks in the upper left are for my dog. He loves them!

Quick stir fry sauce of soy, rice vinegar, oyster sauce, fish sauce, and a some honey.







Into the trusty Matfer carbon steel pan.


----------



## Lars

Osso Buco with Risotto alla Milanese and Gremolata.


----------



## parbaked

Broke in the new Demeyere saute pan with a Buta Nabe: pork belly, cabbage, shungiku (chrysanthemum leaves), shimeiji mushrooms; cooked in dashi and finished with rice noodles...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> Broke in the new Demeyere saute pan with a Buta Nabe: pork belly, cabbage, shungiku (chrysanthemum leaves), shimeiji mushrooms; cooked in dashi and finished with rice noodles...
> View attachment 110072
> 
> View attachment 110073


i have always wondered what that veggie was! thanks. i buy it at the asian market and it is in chinese. it is my goto hotpot veggie.


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> i have always wondered what that veggie was! thanks. i buy it at the asian market and it is in chinese. it is my goto hotpot veggie.


Mizuna (Japanese mustard green) is similarly good in hot pot!


----------



## coxhaus

I have been on a New Orleans kick so I decided to make a Muffaletta sandwich. My wife and I baked bread today for the Muffaletta.


----------



## AT5760

Leftover NY strip, stir fried with broccoli. Bell peppers and pineapple for a little color.


----------



## Twigg

Chicken coconut curry with spinach.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> I have been on a New Orleans kick so I decided to make a Muffaletta sandwich. My wife and baked bread today for the Muffaletta.



That looks delicious! The hard-to-reproduce aspect of the original (Central Grocery on Decatur St) muffuletta I think is the bread, that round loaf topped with loads of sesame seeds they use, which is served crustily toasted on the outside and just lukewarm and soft and absorbent on the inside, big enough to quarter into 4 individual sandwiches. The olive salad is also crucial, and I see you found that, which happily is widely available. I always have a few jars of olive salad in the house. That bread though, the round Sicilian loaf, is going to be very hard to find or reproduce.


----------



## coxhaus

Oshidashi said:


> That looks delicious! The hard-to-reproduce aspect of the original (Central Grocery on Decatur St) muffuletta I think is the bread, that round loaf topped with loads of sesame seeds they use, which is served crustily toasted on the outside and just lukewarm and soft and absorbent on the inside, big enough to quarter into 4 individual sandwiches. The olive salad is also crucial, and I see you found that, which happily is widely available. I always have a few jars of olive salad in the house. That bread though, the round Sicilian loaf, is going to be very hard to find or reproduce.



I agree Central Grocery is the best. Our bread is more a Schlotzskay type but seems to work well. I ate lots of Schlotzskay's back in my college days before it became a chain. I don't have a recipe for the real muffuletta bread. The muffulettas have gotten real pricey over the years. I think they were $18 pre-covid last time I was there but they are great.

Tomorrow I will make a large Schlotzskay.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Smoked ham hocks and bean soup.







The soldiers fallen for the cause.






So, so good! Smokey, rich, comforting, the sage I used adding to the Earthiness...Mmmmppphhhh!!! I love this soup.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night.


----------



## GBT-Splint

Lars said:


> Pizza night.
> View attachment 110145


whoo that looks good mate beautiful crust


----------



## MontezumaBoy

White bean (w/ a little bit of smoky adobo sauce) soup + a side of baby bok choy in some chic/veg broth ... just needed a side O' somethin to lighten things up ...


----------



## DitmasPork

Coffee-chile spice rubbed baby back ribs with Takada, b1. No time for low and slow, this baked for just an hour and a half.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> My 92 year old neighbor likes sweet and sour Pork. I made it!
> 
> not really worth the work but on special occasions. Sure? Why not?
> 
> View attachment 109965


Bravo!
I disagree, it's worth the work—I love sweet/sour pork. It's comfort food for me. Admittedly, I've not made it in a long while.

What do you bread the pork in? I usually use corn starch.


----------



## ptolemy

DitmasPork said:


> Coffee-chile spice rubbed baby back ribs with Takada, b1. No time for low and slow, this baked for just an hour and a half.
> 
> View attachment 110231
> 
> View attachment 110232
> 
> View attachment 110233


those are some thick ribs

yum yum


----------



## rmrf

I've been working on my sourdough baguettes.
















Baker's %:
88 hydration incl. levain
16 levain
75 whole wheat 
41 oat porridge

I've been making this recipe for a while. I think the more open crumb comes from the final proof. 1 hr on top of a preheating oven followed by 30-1hr at room temperature and 1-2 hrs in the fridge. Bulk ferment is just long enough for the dough to increase to 1.5x the original volume. I use a 12 hour autolyze with salt and the porridge.


----------



## Michi

Another batch of Brezen just out of the oven.


----------



## Michi

rmrf said:


> I've been working on my sourdough baguettes.


These look seriously tasty!

Have to get around to making baguette, too. (I don't find it easy because it's such a high hydration dough and not easy to handle.)


----------



## rmrf

Thanks! I've been working this recipe for almost a year now. High hydration doughs are tough. The final proof seems to be annoyingly sensitive.

I've always wanted to make brezen or other things with lye but I've been too scared to start. Your results are absolutely beautiful. Maybe I should give it a shot... Your post about baking with drain cleaner is scary though


----------



## DitmasPork

Japanese style beef curry on rice. Kare raisu. Second night eating it, enough leftovers for several meals, might freeze some portions.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Ribeye steak, "jacket" baked potato, grilled green beans. Simple but so satisfying!


----------



## Delat

Spent yesterday babying a brisket - this one was a “little” 14 pounder compared to the 21 lb honker I did over Christmas.

Dry rub applied and ready to hit the smoker.





All done and resting, with a few inches prematurely sliced off the flat as it was late and the troops were getting restless.


----------



## Chopper88

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 110386



My OCD approves the straight line separating this dish in two


----------



## DitmasPork

Chopper88 said:


> My OCD approves the straight line separating this dish in two


Cheers! First time I’ve plated curry like that.


----------



## Michi

rmrf said:


> I've always wanted to make brezen or other things with lye but I've been too scared to start. Your results are absolutely beautiful. Maybe I should give it a shot... Your post about baking with drain cleaner is scary though


I really isn't a big deal. If you don't like the idea of using drain cleaner, you can get food-safe lye for a few dollars on eBay.


----------



## coxhaus

Delat said:


> Spent yesterday babying a brisket - this one was a “little” 14 pounder compared to the 21 lb honker I did over Christmas.
> 
> Dry rub applied and ready to hit the smoker.
> View attachment 110395
> 
> 
> All done and resting, with a few inches prematurely sliced off the flat as it was late and the troops were getting restless.
> View attachment 110396


It looks nice. What was your smoking time? I shoot for 250 degrees for 6 hours with a smaller one it might be a little less.

I freeze leftovers after I get tired of brisket. It does make great breakfast tacos, eggs, potatoes and maybe beans. Add your favorite hot sauce.


----------



## Delat

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice. What was your smoking time? I shoot for 250 degrees for 6 hours with a smaller one it might be a little less.
> 
> I freeze leftovers after I get tired of brisket. It does make great breakfast tacos, eggs, potatoes and maybe beans. Add your favorite hot sauce.



This one took about 9-10 hours for a target temp of 204F. I did 6 hours smoking at 250F that got it to around 150F, then 3-4 hours in the oven at 300. I used to stay in the 250-275 range but I’ve been playing with 300F to get it over the stall and finish up and it seems to work well for shaving a few hours off the total time.

I generally only do brisket when my daughter and her BF visit as they’re total carnivores - I vacuum pack and freeze most of it for them to take home. I love the leftovers in brisket fried rice and “brisket carbonara”.


----------



## coxhaus

I wrap my briskets in foil and put them in a warm oven or ice chest, no ice, as they keep cooking for an hour or so. In my younger days I would wrap in foil pour a bottle of beer and a bottle BBQ sauce in the foil and let them sit in the smoker for an extra hour. It is all good.

Oh, I use all oak wood to smoke a brisket with and I remove as much bark as I can. The bark goes in the compost pile for the garden.


----------



## Runner_up

Tonkatsu last night. Didn't feel like making bulldog sauce, so left over chick-fil-a sauce from a recent visit will have to do.


----------



## parbaked

Tori katsu with cabbage, kewpie and shungiku goma-ae.





Dipping sauce is 50/50 Bulldog Worcestershire sauce and ketchup...


----------



## Lars

I made Chef John's recipe for Chicken, Mushroom and Rice Soup. Just what I needed on a cold day.


----------



## camochili

Asian style baked chicken breast and carrots cooked in orange juice


----------



## chiffonodd

Decided to take a crack at soto ayam (indonesian chicken soup). Very tasty.


----------



## Byphy

Leche Flan


----------



## Lars

Spicy Korean tuna stew with rice and lettuce.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla bolognese.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Tagliatelle alla bolognese.
> View attachment 110731



Looks like the real deal!


----------



## Lars

This is an old school Danish poor man's dish called Brændende Kærlighed(Burning Love). It's mash with caramelized onions, bacon and pickled beets.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> This is an old school Danish poor man's dish called Brændende Kærlighed(Burning Love). It's mash with caramelized onions, bacon and pickled beets.
> View attachment 110865



Looks tasty but the name is even better


----------



## Keith Sinclair

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The wife is out tonight so decided to do another fridge sweep for myself. I originally had ideas of roasted roasted vegetables with butter and going from there but as I pulled things out, stir fry took over.
> 
> The shrimp were the remnants of a frozen bag that needed to be used up. I thought there was only four or five but I was wrong. Gee, what a terrible mistake!  The carrot chunks in the upper left are for my dog. He loves them!
> 
> Quick stir fry sauce of soy, rice vinegar, oyster sauce, fish sauce, and a some honey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the trusty Matfer carbon steel pan.


So I'm not the only one who makes refrig. leftovers with shrimp. 16-20 2# bags get when goes on sale at Longs for 10.00


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Keith Sinclair said:


> So I'm not the only one who makes refrig. leftovers with shrimp. 16-20 2# bags get when goes on sale at Longs for 10.00



Yep. My store started carrying bags of Argentina shrimp and they're delicious.  Always good to have on hand.


----------



## stereo.pete

I made a pork belly and vegetable broth for lunch with some miso added at the end. Boss approved, she also had a fried egg and some roasted pork belly.


----------



## btbyrd

New Mercer 5X6 spatula. Time to smash!






Smashed on the Blackstone.





With triple cooked chips:





Noms:


----------



## Chips

I made duck demi-glace with a duck carcass from my cassoulet in progress. The duck confit will be ready to cook in a few hours.


----------



## Michi

Spicy stewed tripe. Inspired by a New York Times recipe.


----------



## DamageInc

Finally got around to making the wagyu picanha I froze in October.















Was good.


----------



## Lars

Pork roast.


----------



## camochili

Green curry with baby spinach and brussels sprouts


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Pork roast.
> View attachment 111148
> 
> View attachment 111150



That gravy looks amazing!


----------



## ptolemy

did another batch of bolognese. filled 3 of the 4qt cambro's


----------



## orangehero

ptolemy said:


> did another batch of bolognese. filled 3 of the 4qt cambro's
> 
> View attachment 111249
> 
> 
> View attachment 111250


Recipe please?


----------



## Lars

Rye bread - or as @Michi calls it: Rugbrød


----------



## DamageInc

Baked some bread for the first time in a while.


----------



## ptolemy

orangehero said:


> Recipe please?



It's here. def let me know what you think


----------



## chiffonodd

ptolemy said:


> It's here. def let me know what you think



this would make heads explode on the accademia italiana della cucina  but I'm sure it's fxcking delicious. Probably very deep rich flavor.


----------



## ptolemy

chiffonodd said:


> this would make heads explode on the accademia italiana della cucina  but I'm sure it's fxcking delicious. Probably very deep rich flavor.



Yes it would . I really like the flavor. When I make large batches to freeze, I don't even add cheese at the end and just add when I finish it for plating.


----------



## Twigg

chiffonodd said:


> this would make heads explode on the accademia italiana della cucina  but I'm sure it's fxcking delicious. Probably very deep rich flavor.


Thanks for posting this @ptolemy . I normally shy away from bolognese, but this looks really, really good. I will make this soon!


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Rye bread - or as @Michi calls it: Rugbrød
> View attachment 111293


What a coincidence! I started the levain for the exact same bread last night. Mine will go into the oven a few hours from now.


----------



## ptolemy

Twigg said:


> Thanks for posting this @ptolemy . I normally shy away from bolognese, but this looks really, really good. I will make this soon!



sweet! take pics!


----------



## Michi

Potato Kugel with home-made bacon and Moroccan lamb sausage.


----------



## Chips

With the duck confit built and the Rancho Gordo flageolet beans soaked (too long almost), I finally got thru the finished line with this cassoulet. It's really amazing and worth the work.

Assorted aromatics bundled together in leeks.






The beans, along with a very small head of garlic cut in half, an onion studded with 4 cloves, some bay leaves, the soaking liquid and mirepoix (actually just 3 whole carrots and 2 celery stalks) , thyme leaves and the beans were off. The recipe I roughly followed suggested a kilo of beans which meant it was going to be a large batch. I had to do the (meat) broth separately. I did toss in some diced pancetta I had on hand into the bean pot while they simmered too.







Building the meat broth, starting with some thick lardons of salt pork.






Pan seared some duck/pork/fig sausages as well as some traditional Toulouse sausages in the rendered salt pork fat.







Diced up and waiting to join back up in the pot.






Scooped out the now meltingly soft onion from the bean pot, discarded the cloves and roughly diced the onion to cook in the fond from the salt pork and sausages, scraping to "deglaze" the fond. To this I nestled in two very large pork unsmoked hocks, and topped up with water almost full. Gelatin to the rescue for building that crust!






Not shown, I bumped up the flavor and texture by incorporating the duck demi-glace I built with all the scraps from making the duck confit.

The Soy Turkiye pot was built up in layers of beans, sausages, a small amount of shredded duck confit (not wanting stringy, overcooked duck), and topped with the rendered salt pork and the remaining duck confit that had the skin attached, towards the end to crisp up and brown.

I built this recipe as a homologation of several I'd found during my hunting around.

Only last night did I have an epiphany that I could have saved significant time in the oven trying to build the dark floating crust by speeding up the process and mashing a small amount of the beans into a "paste" that would float on the surface. I'll definitely do this next time. I added the broth at various times, pressing down the thin crust I'd built, without stirring much. By some miracle, the beans still had great texture and weren't mushy.

The Languedoc wines I had weren't very impressive at all, but a rich dish like this definitely needs crisp, snappy acidity to cut thru all the richness. Very happy with how the cassoulet turned out. Leftovers at work weren't as inspiring without any wine. Lol.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> What a coincidence! I started the levain for the exact same bread last night. Mine will go into the oven a few hours from now.


Just cut into the loaf from yesterday:


----------



## parbaked

Cream crab croquettes with Japanese tartar sauce


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Cream crab croquettes with Japanese tartar sauce
> View attachment 111478


Crazy, was literally craving this last night! Snack size portions and all


----------



## Twigg

Marinated seared Ahi Tuna with barley risotto stuff portobello mushrooms.


----------



## dafox

Twigg said:


> Marinated seared Ahi Tuna with barley risotto stuff portobello mushrooms.
> View attachment 111511
> View attachment 111512
> View attachment 111513
> View attachment 111514


What knife his that, looks like a fuguhiki?


----------



## Twigg

dafox said:


> What knife his that, looks like a fuguhiki?


It's a takohiki.


----------



## dafox

Twigg said:


> It's a takohiki.


Thanks what brand and steel?


----------



## Twigg

dafox said:


> Thanks what brand and steel?


Sakai Masayuki. White #2


----------



## heldentenor

The best antidote to the Minnesota cold.


----------



## Lars

I made a batch of spicy Italian sausage meat and used some to make a meat sauce for pasta. It was a nice change from the Ragu Bolognese I usually make.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Nothing fancy, a classic jamon buerre. I was craving one of these and coincidentally just so happens to be the anniversary of a spot I used to work at so I thought itd be fitting. Used to make hundreds of these a day during the busy season.


----------



## Runner_up

Spicy Torikatsu sando


----------



## Caleb Cox

That's chicken sandwich for anyone who doesn't speak weeb.


----------



## Runner_up

Thanks for clarifying - I'm sure my post was very confusing to a forum where folks mainly collect japanese knives and stones, and where there are many separate discussions regarding Japanese culture, customs, and food.


----------



## parbaked

Ajikatsu sando...


----------



## orangehero

Lars said:


> I made a batch of spicy Italian sausage meat and used some to make a meat sauce for pasta. It was a nice change from the Ragu Bolognese I usually make.
> View attachment 111569


What's the difference?


----------



## Lars

orangehero said:


> What's the difference?


The ragu is slow cooked and this was a quick 20 minute affair. The spices in the sausage gives it a different flavor too.
It won't stop me making Ragu Bolognese, but it's nice to change things up sometimes.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> I made a batch of spicy Italian sausage meat and used some to make a meat sauce for pasta. It was a nice change from the Ragu Bolognese I usually make.
> View attachment 111569



So, do you have a recipe? I usually use Italian link sausage but this looks good and sounds simple. I might make it tonight if I have the stuff.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> So, do you have a recipe? I usually use Italian link sausage but this looks good and sounds simple. I might make it tonight if I have the stuff.


This is off the top of my head. We don't have Italian sausage available around here, so that's why I made my own.
Sweat some onion and garlic until soft. Add the sausage meat and break it up. Cook until the sausage is lightly browned. 
Add some tomato(I used canned whole peeled tomatoes that I crushed by hand) and a splash of Brandy. Cook for 10 minutes.
Finish with a bit of cream or creme fraiche, mix with the pasta of your choice and garnish with parsley or basil. Grate over some cheese and serve


----------



## DitmasPork

Koolsla. Coleslaw. Birgersson. Chop-chop.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Shrimp tacos with homemade aioli, adobo, and guac.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Sorry for the bad pic.

im cooking for crowd. Made a big beef stew. Beef and butternut squash. Ran some over to my neighbor.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

And then putting that saucier to work on some Redneck Risotto.


----------



## Kgp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> And then putting that saucier to work on some Redneck Risotto.


You pop without a lid? Must have a dog!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kgp said:


> You pop without a lid? Must have a dog!




No, no, I use a lid. I just leave it off in the beginning until the first pop and for a couple minutes after coming off the heat to let steam out.

But, I do have a dog and he freaking loves popcorn.


----------



## Oshidashi

New Orleans Mardi Gras king cake. Slightly lopsided.


----------



## Oshidashi

parbaked said:


> Ajikatsu sando...
> View attachment 111612



I always love a sandwich with a tail!


----------



## Oshidashi

Meatloaf.
(recipe from Paul Prudhomme's "Louisiana Kitchen." It's fabulous, and spicy.)


----------



## Michi

Chili con carne:


----------



## Lars

I followed this demo by Isaac Toups for chicken and sausage gumbo that he calls 'Gumbo #1'.
Started this morning and let it cook for 6 hours. Served it with steamed white rice.
As we can't get Andouille around here I went with Kålpølse, a very nice Danish smoked sausage.
My experience with Creole food is pretty nonexistent, so I was happy that it worked out. Not authentic, but very delicious.


----------



## parbaked

A week of binge watching Midnight Diner and Japanese home cooking...
Have to start with pork and miso stew with burdock, konnyaku & daikon




Nikujaga with shirataki noodles




Tonkatsu with zaru soba




Hayashi rice




Shogayaki pork belly with broccolini goma-ae




Zaru soba and shungoku goma-ae


----------



## camochili

Boar goulash with a chili-chocolat sauce.


----------



## Michi

Made Bavarian Weißwurst today. It's a blanched soft pork and veal sausage. (The green bits are parsley.) Together with Leberkäse, this sausage would have to be the archetypal Bavarian sausage. Once blanched, it turns white, like the large sausage beside it.




The large sausage is Milzwurst (spleen sausage). It uses the same sausage farce as Weißwurst, but you add bits of spleen. It's typically served sliced into about 1 cm thick slices that are covered with breadcrumbs and pan fried. I haven't cut into the Milzwurst yet; will do that tomorrow.

For tonight, dinner was Weißwurst with Bavarian potato salad and home-made Brezen


----------



## Chips

Lars said:


> I followed this demo by Isaac Toups for chicken and sausage gumbo that he calls 'Gumbo #1'.
> Started this morning and let it cook for 6 hours. Served it with steamed white rice.
> As we can't get Andouille around here I went with Kålpølse, a very nice Danish smoked sausage.
> My experience with Creole food is pretty nonexistent, so I was happy that it worked out. Not authentic, but very delicious.
> View attachment 112105




Authenticity has its limits. Quality does not, however.

Very nice looking dish and I bet it was delicious


----------



## Chips

parbaked said:


> A week of binge watching Midnight Diner and Japanese home cooking...
> Have to start with pork and miso stew with burdock, konnyaku & daikon
> View attachment 112112
> 
> Nikujaga with shirataki noodles
> View attachment 112111
> 
> Tonkatsu with zaru soba
> View attachment 112116
> 
> Hayashi rice
> View attachment 112113
> 
> Shogayaki pork belly with broccolini goma-ae
> View attachment 112114
> 
> Zaru soba and shungoku goma-ae
> View attachment 112115




This all looks stunning! Let me know if you ever entertain dinner guests who bring wine!!!


----------



## parbaked

Okonomiyaki with pork belly and cabbage...


----------



## krx927

Slow cooked Lamb shoulder









After 30 mins





ko


----------



## big_adventure

Mille feuille of potatoes, spinach and leek, doused in garlic and shallot brunoise and egg, roasted in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Made Bavarian Weißwurst today. It's a blanched soft pork and veal sausage. (The green bits are parsley.) Together with Leberkäse, this sausage would have to be the archetypal Bavarian sausage. Once blanched, it turns white, like the large sausage beside it.
> View attachment 112182
> 
> The large sausage is Milzwurst (spleen sausage). It uses the same sausage farce as Weißwurst, but you add bits of spleen. It's typically served sliced into about 1 cm thick slices that are covered with breadcrumbs and pan fried. I haven't cut into the Milzwurst yet; will do that tomorrow.
> 
> For tonight, dinner was Weißwurst with Bavarian potato salad and home-made Brezen
> View attachment 112183


dinner
don't tell that to a bavarian....


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Mille feuille of potatoes, spinach and leek, doused in garlic and shallot brunoise and egg, roasted in a cast iron skillet.
> 
> View attachment 112245



do you have the out of the oven pic? that is so much work to do it, but so pretty. kudo's!


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> do you have the out of the oven pic? that is so much work to do it, but so pretty. kudo's!



Thank you! Sadly, I didn't take any out-of-the-oven pics, but I do have a couple of "in the making of"...











And yes, it was pretty labor intensive. The cutting was fine - 10 large potatoes for the very thin slices, 3 large leeks for the 1mm slices of those, brunoise of 500g of shallots and a dozen cloves of garlic takes time but it's a good time. Assembly into the pan, however, layering potato-spinach-potato-leek and running that all the way around the pan was looooooong. It was worth it, though: my kids and girlfriend loved it.


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Thank you! Sadly, I didn't take any out-of-the-oven pics, but I do have a couple of "in the making of"...
> 
> View attachment 112257
> 
> 
> View attachment 112258
> 
> 
> And yes, it was pretty labor intensive. The cutting was fine - 10 large potatoes for the very thin slices, 3 large leeks for the 1mm slices of those, brunoise of 500g of shallots and a dozen cloves of garlic takes time but it's a good time. Assembly into the pan, however, layering potato-spinach-potato-leek and running that all the way around the pan was looooooong. It was worth it, though: my kids and girlfriend loved it.



sweet!
did you put potatoes in water while you did the rest or you wanted extra starch to keep it together?


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> sweet!
> did you put potatoes in water while you did the rest or you wanted extra starch to keep it together?



I wanted a little starch, but not too much. I rinsed them and drained them post slicing, but I honestly should have soaked them longer - the mouthfeel was slightly too starchy. The 5 eggs drizzled on top helped I think? Nobody else noticed. This was a first iteration, off-the-cuff attempt. My GF mentioned something with potatoes, and I had a new cast iron skillet to try.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

krx927 said:


> Slow cooked Lamb shoulderView attachment 112242
> 
> 
> View attachment 112243
> 
> 
> After 30 mins
> 
> 
> View attachment 112244
> ko



That looks outstanding! I love lamb.


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> I wanted a little starch, but not too much. I rinsed them and drained them post slicing, but I honestly should have soaked them longer - the mouthfeel was slightly too starchy. The 5 eggs drizzled on top helped I think? Nobody else noticed. This was a first iteration, off-the-cuff attempt. My GF mentioned something with potatoes, and I had a new cast iron skillet to try.



i dont know if longer would have worked. probably best to use waxy potatoes from start.. but either way, it looked amazing and i bet it tasted awesome.


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> i dont know if longer would have worked. probably best to use waxy potatoes from start.. but either way, it looked amazing and i bet it tasted awesome.



Yeah, I'm not sure either, and it wasn't anything bad by any means. It was stupid beautiful, which is a win all by itself. We ate all of it and there were requests for more. Basically it was a pure win, plus it was a great excuse to cut and slice like a madman with my kitchen friends (both my knives and my kids). If you look to the left in the photo of the stacks of potato slices, you can see the tip of my Moritaki Nakiri in the hands of my son dicing the end-pieces of the potatoes (for no good reason).


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure either, and it wasn't anything bad by any means. It was stupid beautiful, which is a win all by itself. We ate all of it and there were requests for more. Basically it was a pure win, plus it was a great excuse to cut and slice like a madman with my kitchen friends (both my knives and my kids). If you look to the left in the photo of the stacks of potato slices, you can see the tip of my Moritaki Nakiri in the hands of my son dicing the end-pieces of the potatoes (for no good reason).



of course it was a goods reason.... to use your knives!


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> of course it was a goods reason.... to use your knives!



Oh my days yes. I used 4 different knives just for fun and to compare. I love a big prep meal, just because I know I'll get to spend so much time in front of my cutting board.


----------



## btbyrd

Pot roast.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Bo Kho! Vietnamese beef stew.
View attachment 112261


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Opps


----------



## Twigg

First time making Bolognese. Thank you for the recipe @ptolemy ! It took all damn day to make, but my family loved it! I used duck fat instead of the bacon fat, used a mix of veal, lamb and pork. Stock was home made.


----------



## rgriffeath

T-Bones


----------



## Lars

Zereshk Polo Baa Morgh.


----------



## ptolemy

Twigg said:


> First time making Bolognese. Thank you for the recipe @ptolemy ! It took all damn day to make, but my family loved it! I used duck fat instead of the bacon fat, used a mix of veal, lamb and pork. Stock was home made.
> View attachment 112310
> View attachment 112313
> View attachment 112314
> View attachment 112315
> View attachment 112316
> View attachment 112317
> View attachment 112318
> View attachment 112319



awesome, i am glad you liked it! and yes, that's why I make a huge batch, cause it takes 8hrs to make... loL


----------



## big_adventure

Today's creation...

A little prep:




...that's only missing the chillis and the red bell pepper - I cut them after I did this little show for my GF.

Enough to make two vegan pizzas, voilà one of them:





What looks like meat is sauteed tofu, what looks like cheese is also fake.


----------



## chiffonodd

big_adventure said:


> Today's creation...
> 
> A little prep:
> View attachment 112347
> 
> ...that's only missing the chillis and the red bell pepper - I cut them after I did this little show for my GF.
> 
> Enough to make two vegan pizzas, voilà one of them:
> View attachment 112348
> 
> 
> What looks like meat is sauteed tofu, what looks like cheese is also fake.



What did those leeks ever do to you?!


----------



## ptolemy

Made 2 steaks for dinner last night. They were huge as I cut them from a ribeye roast... But, it allowed me to sous vide at 122f and then really put a great crust on it.


----------



## big_adventure

chiffonodd said:


> What did those leeks ever do to you?!



Aren't they cute though?


----------



## chiffonodd

big_adventure said:


> Aren't they cute though?



yes i'm sure they scored major points with the GF. May have to steal that for the wife . . .


----------



## big_adventure

chiffonodd said:


> yes i'm sure they scored major points with the GF. May have to steal that for the wife . . .



Things like that work really well. 2 seconds with my sharpening sharpie, one photo, and she's leaving me adorable voice messages.


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> Made 2 steaks for dinner last night. They were huge as I cut them from a ribeye roast... But, it allowed me to sous vide at 122f and then really put a great crust on it.
> 
> View attachment 112351
> View attachment 112352
> View attachment 112353



Those look spectacular. Just salt and pepper on them or did you go all fancy?


----------



## coxhaus

I was out in the garden today and we decided to have a simple meal. Porkchops, jalapeno cornbread, collard greens. The collard greens are from my garden and the cornmeal is from a Texas mill.

I put a little pepper juice on the collard greens. I pick chili pequin peppers put them in an empty Tabasco bottle. Then I pour a little rice wine vinegar over them and let them age for a few months in the refrig.


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Those look spectacular. Just salt and pepper on them or did you go all fancy?



salt, pepper, thyme, garlic power when sous vide. then took out and just added bit more pepper and salt. key is obv is preheating pan... that 1 is demeyere 7ply, so took good 8-10min to preheat on medium. then 90 sec per side and then another 1 min per side for final crust.

sous vide was at 122f


----------



## jwthaparc

I made a birthday meal for a friend of mine. Grass fed NY strip, roasted asparagus (a bit on the soft side), and pomme fondant.


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> salt, pepper, thyme, garlic power when sous vide. then took out and just added bit more pepper and salt. key is obv is preheating pan... that 1 is demeyere 7ply, so took good 8-10min to preheat on medium. then 90 sec per side and then another 1 min per side for final crust.
> 
> sous vide was at 122f



Sounds fantastic. My personal pref would probably be to sous vide it 1 or 2 C cooler, and therefore leave it in the bath longer to break down a bit more collagen, but like my beef nearly mooing. How even is the heat on the Demeyere 7ply? I've heard good and bad things, but not from anyone who actually did any empirical testing.


----------



## rickbern

Snowed like crazy here yesterday, for my money pot au feu is the all time best blizzard food. I couldn't get everything I usually do, so this one was all beef (short ribs, chuck and oxtails) As previously, I invited the neighbors, served it in the hall, everyone took their own portion home for a socially distant communal experience.

As you can see, we're working our way up to our Valentine's Day feast.

ps-I bought that Fujiwara FKM suji on BST a few months ago, never had a suji before. It's a nice bargain knife


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

rickbern said:


> Snowed like crazy here yesterday, for my money pot au feu is the all time best blizzard food. I couldn't get everything I usually do, so this one was all beef (short ribs, chuck and oxtails) As previously, I invited the neighbors, served it in the hall, everyone took their own portion home for a socially distant communal experience.
> 
> As you can see, we're working our way up to our Valentine's Day feast.
> 
> ps-I bought that Fujiwara FKM suji on BST a few months ago, never had a suji before. It's a nice bargain knife
> 
> View attachment 112440
> View attachment 112442
> View attachment 112443
> View attachment 112441



Such a cool thing to do!


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Sounds fantastic. My personal pref would probably be to sous vide it 1 or 2 C cooler, and therefore leave it in the bath longer to break down a bit more collagen, but like my beef nearly mooing. How even is the heat on the Demeyere 7ply? I've heard good and bad things, but not from anyone who actually did any empirical testing.



I am no expert in food science but I always assumed that collagen only starts to break down after 160f, so at 120f (which is the usual temp I cook mine at, but these were 1.5"+ thick, so I did a bit higher) it could sit for hours and not do anything?


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> I am no expert in food science but I always assumed that collagen only starts to break down after 160f, so at 120f (which is the usual temp I cook mine at, but these were 1.5"+ thick, so I did a bit higher) it could sit for hours and not do anything?



Nah, collagen starts to break down at 50C or a bit under (the 120F you cook at). I usually go 48 for tender meats, and 49/50 for slightly tougher ones. Then just leave them as long as it takes. Meat doesn't go _bad _when sous vide, "this meat is too tender" is rarely something one hears. 

I learned most of what I know from Modernist Cuisine, the heaviest thing I own.


----------



## AT5760

Fridge raid for lunch. Leftover noodles, bacon, and greens in vinegar-chili oil sauce.


----------



## ptolemy

big_adventure said:


> Nah, collagen starts to break down at 50C or a bit under (the 120F you cook at). I usually go 48 for tender meats, and 49/50 for slightly tougher ones. Then just leave them as long as it takes. Meat doesn't go _bad _when sous vide, "this meat is too tender" is rarely something one hears.
> 
> I learned most of what I know from Modernist Cuisine, the heaviest thing I own.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## camochili

Pork roast stuffed with dates and pistaccio


----------



## DitmasPork

Skillet Chuck Steak with Pan Jus. Gussied up budget steak feast.


----------



## AT5760

Apparently beef is what’s for dinner tonight . Can’t beat @DitmasPork ’s photo skills, but the reverse seared T-bone was delicious. Low effort meal with crudités, warm pita, and hummus.






(and yes, I used a nakiri for the steak, square knives need love too!)


----------



## Slim278




----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> Apparently beef is what’s for dinner tonight . Can’t beat @DitmasPork ’s photo skills, but the reverse seared T-bone was delicious. Low effort meal with crudités, warm pita, and hummus.
> 
> View attachment 112536
> 
> 
> (and yes, I used a nakiri for the steak, square knives need love too!)


Reverse sear is awesomeness! TBH, I prefer your meal—hard to beat T-bone; better sides with pita, hummus and crudités; and the garnish of a pair of cucumber tops on the upper left is a nice touch. Fancy!


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> A week of binge watching Midnight Diner and Japanese home cooking...
> Have to start with pork and miso stew with burdock, konnyaku & daikon
> View attachment 112112
> 
> Nikujaga with shirataki noodles
> View attachment 112111
> 
> Tonkatsu with zaru soba
> View attachment 112116
> 
> Hayashi rice
> View attachment 112113
> 
> Shogayaki pork belly with broccolini goma-ae
> View attachment 112114
> 
> Zaru soba and shungoku goma-ae
> View attachment 112115


I love that series! Always a fan of your meals too


----------



## coxhaus

rickbern said:


> Snowed like crazy here yesterday, for my money pot au feu is the all time best blizzard food. I couldn't get everything I usually do, so this one was all beef (short ribs, chuck and oxtails) As previously, I invited the neighbors, served it in the hall, everyone took their own portion home for a socially distant communal experience.
> 
> As you can see, we're working our way up to our Valentine's Day feast.
> 
> ps-I bought that Fujiwara FKM suji on BST a few months ago, never had a suji before. It's a nice bargain knife
> 
> View attachment 112440
> View attachment 112442
> View attachment 112443
> View attachment 112441



What is the bag of spice in the first picture in the stainless-steel pot? I noticed you served it in an enameled pot. Does one cook better? Why change pots? It looks like a tea bag.

Very nice looking meal for cold weather.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> What is the bag of spice in the first picture in the stainless-steel pot? I noticed you served it in an enameled pot. Does one cook better? Why change pots? It looks like a tea bag.
> 
> Very nice looking meal for cold weather.


The key to this dish is getting rid of the fat. Plus, the enamel pot isn’t big enough to hold everything.

Here’s my process: I start everything in a pot large enough to hold everything comfortably. I cook it at about 190f (a lazy bubble now and then) for three hours or so. If I have tongue or cottechino or kielbasa those go separately. Pork, chicken, some veal cuts would go in after an hour or so. While the meats are cooking I parboil each vegetable separately in clear water. When the meat is done I put the broth through a fat separator. I put the veg in one clean pot, the meat in another, pour some broth in each pot, heat through and serve

the teabag had dried thyme, bay leaves cloves and peppercorns


----------



## rickbern

rickbern said:


> The key to this dish is getting rid of the fat. Plus, the enamel pot isn’t big enough to hold everything.
> 
> Here’s my process: I start everything in a pot large enough to hold everything comfortably. I cook it at about 190f (a lazy bubble now and then) for three hours or so. If I have tongue or cottechino or kielbasa those go separately. Pork, chicken, some veal cuts would go in after an hour or so. While the meats are cooking I parboil each vegetable separately in clear water. When the meat is done I put the broth through a fat separator. I put the veg in one clean pot, the meat in another, pour some broth in each pot, heat through and serve
> 
> the teabag had dried thyme, bay leaves cloves and peppercorns


Some of you may be old enough to remember Herbert Hoover’s presidential campaign in 1932 where he promised a chicken in every pot and a car in every garage. He actually stole the quote from Henry IV of France, talking about the poultry version of this dish, poule au pot








A Chicken in Every Pot: Did President Herbert Hoover Say This First?


Although someone definitely coined the phrase "a chicken in every pot," it was not, as frequently claimed, President Herbert Hoover. There is no record of Herbert ever having referred to "a chicken in every pot" in any of his speeches or writings, although many of us were taught that he coined this




culinarylore.com


----------



## big_adventure

Just because...















No leek is safe.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Under the kettle's dispassionate stare...


----------



## Lars

I made Thai basil duck again. It's not a pretty dish, but it's addictive - I just gotta have it.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> What is the bag of spice in the first picture in the stainless-steel pot? I noticed you served it in an enameled pot. Does one cook better? Why change pots? It looks like a tea bag.
> 
> Very nice looking meal for cold weather.


Just putting my pans away thought this illustrates why I chose one pan over the other. I have a still larger one too.


----------



## Checkpure

breakfast salad.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

big_adventure said:


> Sounds fantastic. My personal pref would probably be to sous vide it 1 or 2 C cooler, and therefore leave it in the bath longer to break down a bit more collagen, but like my beef nearly mooing. How even is the heat on the Demeyere 7ply? I've heard good and bad things, but not from anyone who actually did any empirical testing.



I also have the demeyere Atlantis/ProLine and find it pretty even, but haven’t compared against other similar cookware.

This is an old pic but you can put a pretty deep / even sear on things. Also this is from the 20cm pan which is thinner than the 24-32cm


----------



## big_adventure

aboynamedsuita said:


> I also have the demeyere Atlantis/ProLine and find it pretty even, but haven’t compared against other similar cookware.
> 
> This is an old pic but you can put a pretty deep / even sear on things. Also this is from the 20cm pan which is thinner than the 24-32cm
> View attachment 112654


Looks pretty epic.


----------



## schmitty

I am usually a grill guy for steak, but I cooked this one last night in a cast iron using a sear and a butter basting, and it was delicious! I might be a convert.


----------



## AT5760

Last night’s t-bone, tossed with veggies, noodles, and peanut sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My wife got her second dose Today and it’s a bit much. She feels off. 
Jook! It’s time for jook. 

I mixed in spinach to bolster the veg content. I had fresh spinach in today’s CSA box. One single dried scallop and it became next level.


----------



## valgard




----------



## boomchakabowwow

^yum!


----------



## andrewsa

Basil Pesto made with basil and garlic that were organically grown at the airbnb farm stay.


----------



## M1k3

schmitty said:


> View attachment 112661
> 
> I am usually a grill guy for steak, but I cooked this one last night in a cast iron using a sear and a butter basting, and it was delicious! I might be a convert.


Throw some thyme, shallot and garlic in the butter while basting.


----------



## big_adventure

M1k3 said:


> Throw some thyme, shallot and garlic in the butter while basting.



Simple steps that make everything better. Cooking potatoes? Thyme, shallot garlic! Roasting a chicken? Thyme, shallots, garlic! Poor performance in the bedroom? Thym... you get the idea.


----------



## Michi

big_adventure said:


> Poor performance in the bedroom? Thym... you get the idea.


Vampire in the bed? Thyme, garlic… you get the idea


----------



## big_adventure

Michi said:


> Vampire in the bed? Thyme, garlic… you get the idea



EXACTLY!


----------



## big_adventure

Fresh fish, new yanagiba :















Un chirachi fait maison !


----------



## Bodine

Last nights dinner is this morning’s breakfast, chicken teriyaki, baby bok choy with bacon and portobellos


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

schmitty said:


> View attachment 112661
> 
> I am usually a grill guy for steak, but I cooked this one last night in a cast iron using a sear and a butter basting, and it was delicious! I might be a convert.





M1k3 said:


> Throw some thyme, shallot and garlic in the butter while basting.



Count me among the converted as well. There was a time when I would have told you that pan-seared steak was a tragedy. But that's because I'd never had a proper steak pan-seared properly! 

The temperature control, the even full crust, the ability to baste with added flavors, all combine to make me prefer pan-searing to grilling.


----------



## dafox

big_adventure said:


> Fresh fish, new yanagiba :
> 
> View attachment 112716
> 
> View attachment 112717
> 
> 
> View attachment 112718
> 
> 
> Un chirachi fait maison !


Which yanagi is that?


----------



## big_adventure

dafox said:


> Which yanagi is that?



300mm FRKZ Hon Kasumi Gin 3, forged by Shiraki Hamano and sharpened by Kasahara. I only received it Monday, ordered some quality fish: I made this 15 minutes after it arrived.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> I made Thai basil duck again. It's not a pretty dish, but it's addictive - I just gotta have it.
> View attachment 112618


That’s looking fine to me! I need more duck in my life.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> That’s looking fine to me! I need more duck in my life.


Thanks! I love duck too. So tasty.


----------



## ptolemy

aboynamedsuita said:


> I also have the demeyere Atlantis/ProLine and find it pretty even, but haven’t compared against other similar cookware.
> 
> This is an old pic but you can put a pretty deep / even sear on things. Also this is from the 20cm pan which is thinner than the 24-32cm
> View attachment 112654



here is 1 i did last night... i put a 1/8" pat of butter on each side (first I seared for 90 sec per side) for 45-60 seconds. Milk solids really deepened the crust nicely and offered a extra nutty flavor. 

I have 1 more left, for this weekend


----------



## Lars

Only thing that would have made this better would be having it in an english pub with a properly poured pint!
Bangers and mash with onion gravy and peas.


----------



## schmitty

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Count me among the converted as well. There was a time when I would have told you that pan-seared steak was a tragedy. But that's because I'd never had a proper steak pan-seared properly!
> 
> The temperature control, the even full crust, the ability to baste with added flavors, all combine to make me prefer pan-searing to grilling.


How about the reverse sear method, it's got me curious?


----------



## tostadas

boomchakabowwow said:


> My wife got her second dose Today and it’s a bit much. She feels off.
> Jook! It’s time for jook.
> 
> I mixed in spinach to bolster the veg content. I had fresh spinach in today’s CSA box. One single dried scallop and it became next level.
> 
> View attachment 112677


Ultimate comfort food there, right on!


----------



## AT5760

@schmitty , I’ve quickly become a huge fan. I like that it gives a lot of flexibility when you are finalizing sides and it makes for a really good steak. Biggest downside is the massive amount of smoke. Hopefully your kitchen ventilation is better than mine!


----------



## big_adventure

Well, it worked out so damn well for breakfast, I made it again, and better, for the fam and the GF for dinner.


----------



## chiffonodd

big_adventure said:


> Well, it worked out so damn well for breakfast, I made it again, and better, for the fam and the GF for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 112774
> 
> 
> View attachment 112775
> 
> 
> View attachment 112776
> 
> 
> View attachment 112777



Lovely food, lovely family. You got some special kids who will eat sashimi  Good taste must be hereditary.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Work from home day...

Cut up a chicken yesterday so pan seared wings with a little garlic and sage accompanied by leftover roasted veggies from last night's fridge sweep with balsamic vinegar and olive oil.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

schmitty said:


> How about the reverse sear method, it's got me curious?



Never done it. I just never saw the need.

I like the slower sear method. Pan just hot enough to start searing but so hot that the outside cooks way faster than the inside. Flip it every minute or two so the crust slowly develops and then start basting to add to it. Continue until the meat cooks to desired doneness. It takes some attention and you need to play with the heat according to hwo things are going but the crust and flavor are so worth it.

Set your herbs (if you use them and whatever they are) and garlic n your board and your meat atop it then drizzle with some of the butter and Mmmph!

Put the potatoes in the oven.


----------



## camochili

Brussel sprouts-lemon-ricotta tarte


----------



## big_adventure

chiffonodd said:


> Lovely food, lovely family. You got some special kids who will eat sashimi  Good taste must be hereditary.



Why thank you. I'm pretty fond of those little people. I've always served everything, and they always eat it. Each kid has one thing they randomly don't like, so I don't serve those things. The sashimi was the first time - they weren't excited for it, but went along, then asked for seconds. 

They are hilarious though - if they are on vacation or whatever and only eat junk for a few days or a week, they come to me and say "ok, dad, only broccoli for the next 3 days, OK?"


----------



## chiffonodd

big_adventure said:


> Why thank you. I'm pretty fond of those little people. I've always served everything, and they always eat it. Each kid has one thing they randomly don't like, so I don't serve those things. The sashimi was the first time - they weren't excited for it, but went along, then asked for seconds.
> 
> They are hilarious though - if they are on vacation or whatever and only eat junk for a few days or a week, they come to me and say "ok, dad, only broccoli for the next 3 days, OK?"



I showed this to my pediatrician wife and she whole heartedly approves


----------



## Checkpure

Duck duck...duck. So damn good.


----------



## rickbern

Checkpure said:


> View attachment 112801
> Duck duck...duck. So damn good.


Check, we gotta hook you up with a sharper knife so you score that skin a little deeper. Kidding aside, I love all dishes that started out quacking, that looks great!


----------



## Checkpure

rickbern said:


> Check, we gotta hook you up with a sharper knife so you score that skin a little deeper. Kidding aside, I love all dishes that started out quacking, that looks great!


Hey I'm not above any charity/sympathy blades . I scored this shallow for sure but the skin/crust was perfect either way my friend. Luckily for me though I had a few nice blades arrive this week


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Brussel sprouts-lemon-ricotta tarte


Recipe please?


----------



## Bodine

Blackened chicken, fried zucchini with Parmesan, sautéed radishes with greens


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple ahi sashimi plate with Kishibori shoyu and Coleman's hot mustard.


----------



## chiffonodd

Freestyle noodle stir fry. Dark soy/light soy/shaoxing wine/garlic/ginger/scallion/ground chicken/veg etc.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

All this raw fish makes me feel the need to post a text discussion I had with my 30YO daughter a couple nights ago...

Her: We're going for sushi tonight and I'm pretty excited.

Me: You know that's uncooked right? 

Her: Yup

Me: 

Her: I love sushi! It's a fave.

Me: But you know it's raw right?

Her: Not all of it.

Me: You know what they call that?

Her: What?

Me: Scampi

Her: Wait, isn't scampi Italian?

Me: Yup

Her...Well, I never heard back...


----------



## Lars

Pantry raid pizza.


----------



## chiffonodd

HumbleHomeCook said:


> All this raw fish makes me feel the need to post a text discussion I had with my 30YO daughter a couple nights ago...
> 
> Her: We're going for sushi tonight and I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Me: You know that's uncooked right?
> 
> Her: Yup
> 
> Me:
> 
> Her: I love sushi! It's a fave.
> 
> Me: But you know it's raw right?
> 
> Her: Not all of it.
> 
> Me: You know what they call that?
> 
> Her: What?
> 
> Me: Scampi
> 
> Her: Wait, isn't scampi Italian?
> 
> Me: Yup
> 
> Her...Well, I never heard back...



She's onto something, japanese/italian fusion is totally a thing apparently!


----------



## big_adventure

chiffonodd said:


> I showed this to my pediatrician wife and she whole heartedly approves



You tell her thank you.  Always nice to get validation from professionals.



rickbern said:


> Check, we gotta hook you up with a sharper knife so you score that skin a little deeper. Kidding aside, I love all dishes that started out quacking, that looks great!



Hmmmm, where around here would someone be able to find information about sharp knives? I'll think on it. 



DitmasPork said:


> Simple ahi sashimi plate with Kishibori shoyu and Coleman's hot mustard.
> 
> View attachment 112809
> 
> View attachment 112810



Spectacular color! Tuna isn't available around me at the moment - the sushi restaurants get all of it.



HumbleHomeCook said:


> All this raw fish makes me feel the need to post a text discussion I had with my 30YO daughter a couple nights ago...
> 
> Her: We're going for sushi tonight and I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Me: You know that's uncooked right?
> 
> Her: Yup
> 
> Me:
> 
> Her: I love sushi! It's a fave.
> 
> Me: But you know it's raw right?
> 
> Her: Not all of it.
> 
> Me: You know what they call that?
> 
> Her: What?
> 
> Me: Scampi
> 
> Her: Wait, isn't scampi Italian?
> 
> Me: Yup
> 
> Her...Well, I never heard back...



Kids are funny, even when they get older.


----------



## coxhaus

The weather is turning colder so we decided to have chicken. This is Ina Garten, Barefoot Contesa, Lemon chicken recipe. Instead of the LeCreuset roaster which I normally use, where you set the chicken on the onions, I am using my mom's old roaster she bought when I was a little boy in Germany with the chicken up high on a rack. I am not sure whether the pan is German or French. This is great recipe if nothing else you get to smell the onions burning as the chicken bakes. The onions do not really burn but blacken and are wonderful to eat.

PS
The rack I picked up somewhere years ago. I believe this is the recipe. We had been making this for many years before internet recipes. We have it written down somewhere. I recommend a baguette for the bread.

I read the recipe again today and I want to say I don't like pepper on my croutons just salt and olive oil. I fry the croutons in olive oil first then salt after cooking.

Ina Garten's Lemon Chicken Recipe | Leite's Culinaria


----------



## Lars

Rack of lamb, pistachio sauce and tabbouleh.


----------



## Checkpure

Seared tuna bowls.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough bagels:


----------



## coxhaus

That is one of my favorite hot weather breakfasts along with fresh garden tomatoes on bagels with cream cheese with a touch of sea salt. Sometimes I add a little squeeze of lemon juice to the bagel with cream cheese, smoked salmon, onion, and capers.

Nice sourdough bagels. I guess you made them yourself.


----------



## banzai_burrito

Gamjajeon and ground turkey


----------



## banzai_burrito

2nd brioche attempt


----------



## DitmasPork

Winter soup.


----------



## heldentenor

Short ribs with cauliflower puree. Not the most visually stunning dish, but when it’s-3 F it does the trick.


----------



## ptolemy

Michi said:


> Sourdough bagels:
> View attachment 113166
> 
> View attachment 113167



sick!


----------



## chiffonodd

Michi said:


> Sourdough bagels:
> View attachment 113166
> 
> View attachment 113167



Are you sure you're in Brisbane and not NYC?


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> Nice sourdough bagels. I guess you made them yourself.


Yes, these are home-made.


----------



## big_adventure

Every time I glance at this thread my stomach starts grumbling.


----------



## Michi

Picanha in the smoker. And served with home-made BBQ sauce, bagels and salad.


----------



## Chips

FirstLight Farms American Wagyu Steak. 100% grass fed. Great minerality with the wonderful flinty grey stone mineral notes, richness, but completely absent of the typical mutton taste profile of any grass fed and finished animal. This was truly an epic steak experience. I haven't had pleasant experiences in the past with pure grass fed beef, but I do want to push myself, since it's better in terms of agriculture and resource utilization versus grain-fed (which I love). This steak was still well marbled, but perhaps more coarsely marbled than the upper echelon of grain finished prime grade beef I'm more accustomed to.






No trimming required, just seasoned with Killer Hogs Steak Rub generously, then stored in the fridge for about 8 hours with one turn in the middle. I wasn't concerned about any evaporation at this time, and actually welcomed it.

Cooked sous vide at 130 degrees for 90-ish minutes, then removed and rubbed with a special steak blend (for color appearance and flavor) of equal parts sugar, sweet Hungarian paprika and mono-sodium glutamate. A very important approach is to sprinkle whatever rub and flavoring spices in a consistent, delicate manner. Not missing the thick, nearly 2 inch sides either.






I pre-heated my Grill-Grates on my crappy apartment electric stovetop, and seared the steak after sprinkling a light coating of the rub noted above, mainly for color. If you pay attention to most YouTube videos of fancy steak preparation, you end up with a steak that has nice sear marks, but a very pale and unappetizing color between. I chose to fix that flaw by adding a last minute rub that would rapidly develop beautiful dark brown maiiard compounds, using simple sugar, paprika and MSG for color and flavor intensity. I'd encourage you to try this.

Served with a 2015 Haut-Medoc Bordeaux wine, this is likely the finest steak I've ever consumed, and I've been dry aging steaks for many, many years. This steak was close to 70 ounces, so there's no chance I'll finish it in one setting. I'll save the other half and cook it a tad further in the next few days.

This steak is incredibly rare. But it's delicious and intensely flavored and tender. It'll survive re-heating down the line. But if it were a smaller steak, I'd target 135ºF which will yield more pink, less translucent garnet color. I personally tend to prefer the later, with a bit more development and less rareness.

BTW, this is one of the best bang-for-the buck Bordeaux wines I've come across for quite some time.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with duck confit, garlic, lemon juice and gremolata.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Picanha in the smoker. And served with home-made BBQ sauce, bagels and salad.
> View attachment 113218
> 
> View attachment 113219



I have never made it but I have eaten it at a Brazilian restaurant where they served it on skewers shishkabob style and it was great. I miss the pre-covid days when we could go out to great places to eat.

This thread definitely helps with COVID-19 going on.

PS
Brazilian rum goes great with Picanha.


----------



## IsoJ

Made a few pizzas with the kids while the baking oven was hot. 30 min quick dough


----------



## ptolemy

Chips said:


> FirstLight Farms American Wagyu Steak. 100% grass fed. Great minerality with the wonderful flinty grey stone mineral notes, richness, but completely absent of the typical mutton taste profile of any grass fed and finished animal. This was truly an epic steak experience. I haven't had pleasant experiences in the past with pure grass fed beef, but I do want to push myself, since it's better in terms of agriculture and resource utilization versus grain-fed (which I love). This steak was still well marbled, but perhaps more coarsely marbled than the upper echelon of grain finished prime grade beef I'm more accustomed to.
> 
> View attachment 113220
> 
> 
> No trimming required, just seasoned with Killer Hogs Steak Rub generously, then stored in the fridge for about 8 hours with one turn in the middle. I wasn't concerned about any evaporation at this time, and actually welcomed it.
> 
> Cooked sous vide at 130 degrees for 90-ish minutes, then removed and rubbed with a special steak blend (for color appearance and flavor) of equal parts sugar, sweet Hungarian paprika and mono-sodium glutamate. A very important approach is to sprinkle whatever rub and flavoring spices in a consistent, delicate manner. Not missing the thick, nearly 2 inch sides either.
> 
> View attachment 113222
> 
> 
> I pre-heated my Grill-Grates on my crappy apartment electric stovetop, and seared the steak after sprinkling a light coating of the rub noted above, mainly for color. If you pay attention to most YouTube videos of fancy steak preparation, you end up with a steak that has nice sear marks, but a very pale and unappetizing color between. I chose to fix that flaw by adding a last minute rub that would rapidly develop beautiful dark brown maiiard compounds, using simple sugar, paprika and MSG for color and flavor intensity. I'd encourage you to try this.
> 
> Served with a 2015 Haut-Medoc Bordeaux wine, this is likely the finest steak I've ever consumed, and I've been dry aging steaks for many, many years. This steak was close to 70 ounces, so there's no chance I'll finish it in one setting. I'll save the other half and cook it a tad further in the next few days.
> 
> This steak is incredibly rare. But it's delicious and intensely flavored and tender. It'll survive re-heating down the line. But if it were a smaller steak, I'd target 135ºF which will yield more pink, less translucent garnet color. I personally tend to prefer the later, with a bit more development and less rareness.
> 
> BTW, this is one of the best bang-for-the buck Bordeaux wines I've come across for quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 113221



Nice write up. I do have a question. It looks to me that it's basically raw on the inside (perhaps weird camera color). I think 90min is likely just not enough to get to the your target temp? If you took it from fridge to the bath, you probably needed 3hrs to get it to 130f inside. It may have remained below 100f.

But, what a beast at 70oz!


----------



## Kgp

Perfect day for soup. You know it has to be good with whole stick of butter and a pound of Velveeta "cheese"!


----------



## big_adventure

Kgp said:


> Perfect day for soup. You know it has to be good with whole stick of butter and a pound of Velveeta "cheese"!
> View attachment 113296
> View attachment 113297
> View attachment 113298



What knife is that in the photos?


----------



## Kgp

big_adventure said:


> What knife is that in the photos?


It's one that Taylor Edgington made. One of my favorites. He does great work for the money.


----------



## big_adventure

Kgp said:


> It's one that Taylor Edgington made. One of my favorites. He does great work for the money.



That is what it looked like, based on other photos, and that's what I hoped you would say. I'm happy about that, as he's making one for me soon.


----------



## rgriffeath

Having some fun with my riff on Super Bowl wings this year  

Iranian Fesenjan inspired Sticky Pomegranate and Black Pepper Wings

And

Vietnamese Sticky Fish Sauce Wings With finished with Peanuts, Cilantro and Mint


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> This is off the top of my head. We don't have Italian sausage available around here, so that's why I made my own.
> Sweat some onion and garlic until soft. Add the sausage meat and break it up. Cook until the sausage is lightly browned.
> Add some tomato(I used canned whole peeled tomatoes that I crushed by hand) and a splash of Brandy. Cook for 10 minutes.
> Finish with a bit of cream or creme fraiche, mix with the pasta of your choice and garnish with parsley or basil. Grate over some cheese and serve



So, I made your dish and it was good. We worked in garden this afternoon and brought in some spinach so we also made a spinach salad. The salad was simple just spinach, purple onion, mushrooms and the dressings are in the picture.

What I did for your recipe right or wrong is we sweated 1/2 of a small onion and 2 large cloves of garlic. I cut the Italian sausage out of the casing and browned it. I then added a can of whole tomatoes squeezed into the pan plus the juice. I cooked it down for 15 minutes and added heavy splash of brandy cooked for another 2 minutes. We dumped the pasta in the bowl added the sausage mixture to the bowl also. Then we stirred it as we added some cream. Then topped with parmesan cheese and curly parsley. I am limited on Italian parsley to only sometimes at my local grocery. My wife wanted it a little chunkier than your picture.

We drank a nice Pinot wine with it all.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Aussie wagyu sousvide at 52°C then seared on cast iron.


----------



## Chips

ptolemy said:


> Nice write up. I do have a question. It looks to me that it's basically raw on the inside (perhaps weird camera color). I think 90min is likely just not enough to get to the your target temp? If you took it from fridge to the bath, you probably needed 3hrs to get it to 130f inside. It may have remained below 100f.
> 
> But, what a beast at 70oz!



Yeah I didn't check the temp. I should have, but I blame the beer and wine.


----------



## RDalman

Perch that I fished yesterday, saltrubbed overnight, smoked on alder 1h to 50c. Look forward to lunch. Scaled one to compare if worth the effort.


----------



## DamageInc

Sliced roast pork belly, parsley sauce, roast potatoes, carrots, and onions. A bit heavy but nice in the winter.


----------



## valgard

Mac and cheese with smoked ribs


----------



## waxy

coxhaus said:


> So, I made your dish and it was good. We worked in garden this afternoon and brought in some spinach so we also made a spinach salad. The salad was simple just spinach, purple onion, mushrooms and the dressings are in the picture.
> 
> What I did for your recipe right or wrong is we sweated 1/2 of a small onion and 2 large cloves of garlic. I cut the Italian sausage out of the casing and browned it. I then added a can of whole tomatoes squeezed into the pan plus the juice. I cooked it down for 15 minutes and added heavy splash of brandy cooked for another 2 minutes. We dumped the pasta in the bowl added the sausage mixture to the bowl also. Then we stirred it as we added some cream. Then topped with parmesan cheese and curly parsley. I am limited on Italian parsley to only sometimes at my local grocery. My wife wanted it a little chunkier than your picture.
> 
> We drank a nice Pinot wine with it all.
> 
> View attachment 113344



Weird question, what kind of bowl is that? Wood? Pre-seasoned, waxed or oiled?
I have nightmares serving anything acidic on a wooden bowl unless it was fully seasoned.
Great looking dish, but a wooden bowl to hold that sauce without leaving a stain from the acid is pretty good.

Thanks!


----------



## ptolemy

Chips said:


> Yeah I didn't check the temp. I should have, but I blame the beer and wine.



haha!

when you see me sell obscure stuff, that's why as well!


----------



## coxhaus

waxy said:


> Weird question, what kind of bowl is that? Wood? Pre-seasoned, waxed or oiled?
> I have nightmares serving anything acidic on a wooden bowl unless it was fully seasoned.
> Great looking dish, but a wooden bowl to hold that sauce without leaving a stain from the acid is pretty good.
> 
> Thanks!



It is a wooden bowl we have had for 20 years or more. I oil every so often with mineral oil. We bought it to use with a shrimp and pasta dish we made up until Spice Islands quit making the main spice around 8 years ago that we used in the dish. It has never stained. What kind of problem do you see?


----------



## Michi

I have a whole bunch of wooden bowls made of Kauri, teak, and various other woods. They get oiled periodically, and they hold up just fine to acids.


----------



## therealtiojaime

Food prep for the week (and beyond). Turkey meatloaf, quinoa with veggies, breakfast smoothies, Daikon-Onion soup, Brussels sprouts, salad. Trying out my Takeda stainless Nakiri. Cut well through all the veggies, really sharp. Stuck in the board a few times. Tried cutting a red pepper in thin slices - 52 on one section, 70 on the other. Then I thought I’d re-try Katsuramuki with my Usuba, but on a cuke this time. (The cold Daikon attempt was pretty rough.). The cucumber was somewhat more successful. But the Usuba will take practice.


----------



## Slk707

Made some beef wellington, mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i made Salisbury steak. once finished i couldnt help myself and turned it into a Moco Loco. they Hawaiian favorite is suppose to be a simple dish, but a stepped up beef patty of the Salisbury steak worked amazing.


----------



## btbyrd

ptolemy said:


> I am no expert in food science but I always assumed that collagen only starts to break down after 160f, so at 120f (which is the usual temp I cook mine at, but these were 1.5"+ thick, so I did a bit higher) it could sit for hours and not do anything?





big_adventure said:


> Nah, collagen starts to break down at 50C or a bit under (the 120F you cook at). I usually go 48 for tender meats, and 49/50 for slightly tougher ones. Then just leave them as long as it takes. Meat doesn't go _bad _when sous vide, "this meat is too tender" is rarely something one hears.
> 
> I learned most of what I know from Modernist Cuisine, the heaviest thing I own.



I know this is a few days late, but I thought it would still be worthwhile to chime in. While collagen will denature at lower temperatures, the speed at which it breaks down depends highly on temperature. Roughly speaking, the reaction will happen twice as fast for every 10C difference. This is why people end up cooking short ribs for 72 hours at 130F -- it takes that long to break down collagen at that temperature. If you're cooking at 120F, there's no way to convert collagen to gelatin within safe cooking times. You're limited to a few hours in the bath to begin with (since the temp is in the danger zone) and the collagen is going to stay collagen with those times/temps.

Meat most definitely can "go bad" when cooking sous vide. Cooking below 129F for extended periods is a recipe for foodborne illness. And pathogens aside, meat can become unpalatable and have a weird texture when cooked for too long via SV. Beef tenderloin is a good example; it becomes fibrous (not tough, but fibrous), pappy, and mushy if cooked too long. "Too tender" is a common complaint about protein improperly cooked SV. I've seen judges on Top Chef complain about it on multiple occasions, even when they didn't know in advance that SV was involved. "Did you cook this SV? It has _that _texture..."


----------



## DavidPF

Slk707 said:


> Made some beef wellington, mashed potatoes and gravy


The food is perfect, but also the colour of the plate caught my eye. Such a plate may require a house remodel, including shag carpet, a fridge the same colour as the plate, and some lovely polyester items in the closet.


----------



## big_adventure

btbyrd said:


> I know this is a few days late, but I thought it would still be worthwhile to chime in. While collagen will denature at lower temperatures, the speed at which it breaks down depends highly on temperature. Roughly speaking, the reaction will happen twice as fast for every 10C difference. This is why people end up cooking short ribs for 72 hours at 130F -- it takes that long to break down collagen at that temperature. If you're cooking at 120F, there's no way to convert collagen to gelatin within safe cooking times. You're limited to a few hours in the bath to begin with (since the temp is in the danger zone) and the collagen is going to stay collagen with those times/temps.
> 
> Meat most definitely can "go bad" when cooking sous vide. Cooking below 129F for extended periods is a recipe for foodborne illness. And pathogens aside, meat can become unpalatable and have a weird texture when cooked for too long via SV. Beef tenderloin is a good example; it becomes fibrous (not tough, but fibrous), pappy, and mushy if cooked too long. "Too tender" is a common complaint about protein improperly cooked SV. I've seen judges on Top Chef complain about it on multiple occasions, even when they didn't know in advance that SV was involved. "Did you cook this SV? It has _that _texture..."



OK, fair enough as far as too long on tender cuts, and that's true to an extent, but it's also entirely a cause of over breaking collagen. And 120f would be roughly too low, but I don't go that low. Going 48-50c depending on cut, leaving for a couple hours (enough to attain temp) then searing (cast iron, torch, broiler, whatever) works a treat, and keeps the center rare.


----------



## DavidPF

btbyrd said:


> Cooking below 129F for extended periods is a recipe for foodborne illness.


Is it really as specific as 129°F (54°C)? I mean is there something special that suddenly happens at 129.1?


----------



## big_adventure

DavidPF said:


> Is it really as specific as 129°F (54°C)? I mean is there something special that suddenly happens at 129.1?


Nah, there isnt. Below 40c is too cool, it's in the sweet spot for stuff that hurts humans. But 48 is fine to pasteurize if you give it enough time. With meat, you do, as the @btbyrd posted, need to weigh pasteurization time against overdoing the collagens, especially in tender cuts. Leave a tenderloin at 48 for 18 hours and it's likely to have a less then desirable texture, but it'll be 10 sigma or more pasteurized so perfectly safe.


----------



## btbyrd

It's a rough lower boundary, and typically 130F is listed as the recommended lower temperature floor for extended cook times. Most foodborne pathogens die off around 122F, but clostridium perfringens can reproduce at temperatures slightly higher than 126F (52.3C). Contrary to what big_adventure writes above, 48C is not a safe temperature for extended cooks and the resulting product will not be pasteurized.


----------



## big_adventure

btbyrd said:


> It's a rough lower boundary, and typically 130F is listed as the recommended lower temperature floor for extended cook times. Most foodborne pathogens die off around 122F, but clostridium perfringens can reproduce at temperatures slightly higher than 126F (52.3C). Contrary to what big_adventure writes above, 48C is not a safe temperature for extended cooks and the resulting product will not be pasteurized.



Sure, except: 

1. That's higher than "rare" in every beef. Proper handling of meat is a given once we're discussing edge cases, like cooking it rare. 

2. I was not suggesting doing an extended cook at 48c. I rarely eat red meat at home these days, but when I did, I'd do tenderloins or entrecôtes or whatever for just long enough to attain core temp then sear them. I wouldn't want to leave cuts like that for 12 hours or whatever. 

3. Long cooks on beef are generally done on otherwise very tough cuts, cooking them over 130f is more desirable there.


----------



## btbyrd

It wasn't really clear from your posts above. You did suggest that 48C was hot enough to pasteurize product (which it isn't) and you advised cooking "slightly tougher cuts" (whichever those are) at 49-50C for "as long as it takes" the collagen to break down (which isn't going to happen appreciably at those very low temps for short times). Tenderization effects achieved by SV temps below 130F are primarily the result of proteolytic enzymes like calpain and cathepsin.

All I was trying to get across was that it's a bad idea to cook below 130F for extended periods of time.


----------



## DavidPF

btbyrd said:


> All I was trying to get across was that it's a bad idea to cook below 130F for extended periods of time.


Is there ever much sense in cooking below 130F for a _short_ period of time? 
Imagining a recipe instructing me to cook at 110 for ten minutes, thinking I'll just stick it out the window and hope it's a warm day


----------



## Slk707

Made some tacos with the trimmings from the tenderloin from the beef wellington. Some homemade salsa on there, I also melted some cheese on each tortilla then flipped them over and got the cheese crispy


----------



## big_adventure

btbyrd said:


> It wasn't really clear from your posts above. You did suggest that 48C was hot enough to pasteurize product (which it isn't) and you advised cooking "slightly tougher cuts" (whichever those are) at 49-50C for "as long as it takes" the collagen to break down (which isn't going to happen appreciably at those very low temps for short times). Tenderization effects achieved by SV temps below 130F are primarily the result of proteolytic enzymes like calpain and cathepsin.
> 
> All I was trying to get across was that it's a bad idea to cook below 130F for extended periods of time.



"As long as it takes" was never meant to mean what most of us define as "long." I specifically meant "to obtain desired core temp," which, admittedly, I didn't state. Another poster mentioned that he thought collagen wouldn't break down at less than 160F, I just stated that wasn't correct. In any case, cuts meriting that legit "long" treatment would want a higher temp anyway.

I'm afraid I disagree somewhat with the statement "Tenderization effects achieved by SV temps below 130F are primarily the result of proteolytic enzymes like calpain and cathepsin." Collagen definitely starts breaking down at less than 50C. It's slow, but it's there, and you don't want to break down much with tenderloin or such, as you point out yourself. But that's OK, you do it your way, which by all means isn't "wrong", and I'll do mine. Mine would be: well treated, properly handled, tender meats cooked to 48 or so _max_ sous vide, because, not using liquid nitrogen to flash-freeze the meat before searing, I'm going to gain some more heat searing and I like my good cuts very rare indeed. If I found a steak in the garbage, I would not eat it after this preparation, and I wouldn't expect anyone else to either.

I would absolutely take that meat cooked to 48, chill it, freeze it, then heat, open and sear a month later, and be just fine. I would not leave it out on the counter for a month, then eat it.

In any case, you are absolutely correct that no cooking at temps like that are going to yield guaranteed completely microbe-free meat, and I'm guilty of exaggerating above (I'm sorry, I thought it was clear that "cook a tenderloin for 18 hours at 48" was a simply terrible idea, I was using it as an example of what not to do, but speaking of what happens to the texture of the meat): eating raw or scantly cooked protein is a risk, and everyone should know that. When I eat meat, I eat steak carpaccio, steak tartare, sashimi, raw oysters, etc. without hesitation if I "trust" the source. I put trust in quotes, because I've eaten some dodgy sushi more than once.


----------



## Bert2368

Brisket sandwiches with pickled watermelon radishes instead of the usual dills... Tasty.


----------



## parbaked

Made some meatballs...


----------



## Checkpure

Left over lobster eggs benny.


----------



## Bodine

Now this is probably not fine and fancy, but it’s a great stress reliever. When I have a particularly bad day at work and I’m pissed off at the world, I come home and make a Roux
Making a roux will take your mind off the world because it takes lots of patience time and concentration
This Roux ended up as a chanterelle gravy for my meat and potatoes tonight
Cheers


----------



## DavidPF

Bodine said:


> This Roux ended up as a chanterelle gravy for my meat and potatoes tonight
> Cheers


Maybe not fancy but definitely fine.

Australians have the interesting option of kangaroux
(sometimes available elsewhere - if you see it and you want it, jump on it)


----------



## Michi

Bodine said:


> When I have a particularly bad day at work and I’m pissed off at the world, I come home and make a Roux
> Making a roux will take your mind off the world because it takes lots of patience time and concentration


Roux meditation


----------



## AT5760

High of 14F today - warmest day so far this week. I wanted something deeply satisfying for dinner. Opened up the freezer and saw a chuck roast. As a good Midwesterner, that should mean it’s pot roast time. Not today.

I really wanted chile colorado even though I’ve never made it and had no tried chiles on hand. Armed with a recipe courtesy of Google, I wandered over to the grocery store and found no guajillos, no anchos, and no pasillas. Just some dried hatch chiles hidden at ankle level. Better than chili powder at least!

Here’s the result. It hit the spot, but it could have been a heck of a lot better. It lacked the complexity that multiple chiles would have brought. I probably used too much cumin and it seemed too bright. But, you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## therealtiojaime

It looks delicious. And you show such restraint filling that tortilla.


----------



## coxhaus

Looks good and I would try it. I am not sure what chile Colorado is? It kind of looks like Carne guisada without gravy. I had a carne guisada taco just the other day for lunch. If I make chili now days I just buy 2-Alarm chili in a box as it has all you need to make chili just add ground beef or chili meat but we eat chili from a bowl. I like to add Fritos, cheese and green onion to my chili but not beans.

I have a jar of red hatch chilies ground to powder forum from hatch NM. I also have several quart zip locks filled with roasted green chili hatch peppers. Hard to go wrong with Hatch chilies.

Do you have recipe that you like?

PS
I go back and forth carne guisada and carne asada. The Texas versions here don't look like the recipes I see online. I think they are less stew like and more chili like.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> Looks good and I would try it. I am not sure what chile Colorado is? It kind of looks like Carne asada without gravy. I had a carne asada taco just the other day for lunch. If I make chili now days I just buy 2-Alarm chili in a box as it has all you need to make chili just add ground beef or chili meat but we eat chili from a bowl.
> 
> I have a jar of red chilies ground to powder forum from hatch NM. I also have several quart zip locks filled with roasted green chili hatch peppers. Hard to go wrong with Hatch chilies.



Chile Colorado is a wonderful thing.

Like all things, specific recipes vary but look up Aaron Sanchez's video on YouTube. It's a good one and he lays it out well. I think it was on the Munchies channel but could be wrong.


----------



## AT5760

I used a recipe from Bon Apetit. Next time I’ll get a better selection of chiles and likely try a different recipe. I’m interested to see if the flavor deepens at all after resting overnight.


----------



## Chips

I've almost got my potatoes pave recipe and technique down, still coming up with improvements. Finished in duck fat since I had it on hand. And that's a criminal level of doneness on the steak in some countries.


----------



## Byphy

Wings Wednesday:
Tamarind Glazed Wings


----------



## camochili

wasn't here for a few days and now i see so many yummy and interesting dishes... wow, guys, well done! makes me wanna try almost all of them.


----------



## Checkpure

Veggie rice bowl night!


----------



## dafox

Byphy said:


> Wings Wednesday:
> Tamarind Glazed Wings
> View attachment 113828


Is that gluten and soy free?


----------



## Byphy

dafox said:


> Is that gluten and soy free?


This one is probably not , the fish sauce I use might have gluten, I’m not 100% sure and the tamarind powder is from a packet mix and I’m sure there’s some form of gluten. But you can absolutely make this gluten free 

No soy in this


----------



## Lars

I made chicken dinner and baked some buns today.


----------



## Checkpure

Lars said:


> I made chicken dinner and baked some buns today.
> View attachment 113847
> 
> View attachment 113846


That Chicken looks money!


----------



## DitmasPork

London Broil, coffee-ancho-guajillo rub. 250 Birgersson, warikomi.


----------



## stereo.pete

Pizza!


----------



## AT5760

Beautiful tiny pepperoni!


----------



## dafox

Byphy said:


> This one is probably not , the fish sauce I use might have gluten, I’m not 100% sure and the tamarind powder is from a packet mix and I’m sure there’s some form of gluten. But you can absolutely make this gluten free
> 
> No soy in this


Thanks, can you share the recipe?


----------



## DavidPF

stereo.pete said:


> Pizza!


Pete's 'za.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night..


----------



## big_adventure

Ready for some potato stir fry...


----------



## Checkpure

big_adventure said:


> Ready for some potato stir fry...
> 
> View attachment 114000


lol at taking the time to draw the faces on those for the photo!


----------



## big_adventure

Checkpure said:


> lol at taking the time to draw the faces on those for the photo!



 It's not the first time and I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## Lars

Steak and potatoes. Why three of the fries came out golden and the others kind of pale is a mystery I will ponder for the rest of my days I'm sure.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Steak and potatoes. Why three of the fries came out golden and the others kind of pale is a mystery I will ponder for the rest of my days I'm sure.
> View attachment 114148



They're overachievers.


----------



## Checkpure

Little no rice (carb free) spicy tuna hand rolls.


----------



## DamageInc

Chef John's sausage, kale, and lentil stew.
Not a photogenic dish, but delicious for negative degree weather. Kinda looks like a swamp in a pot.


----------



## AT5760

Yum @DamageInc ! Now I want some caldo verde


----------



## LazerTornado

Just SPG and Applewood.


----------



## Migraine

Fish-fragrant fried chicken and red-braised beef from Fuschia Dunlop's Sichuan book.

Was too keen to get stuck in so pictures are of the leftovers 

(Yes I need a proper wok and probably a gas burner).


----------



## DavidPF

Lars said:


> Why three of the fries came out golden and the others kind of pale is a mystery I will ponder for the rest of my days I'm sure.


1. Maybe they were slightly thinner than the others

2. Maybe they were slightly lower in % water content

3. Maybe they just come from one of those lucky families where everyone tans easily


----------



## DavidPF

LazerTornado said:


> Just SPG


Some of the best Steam-Powered Giraffe I've seen...


----------



## outofgamut

DitmasPork said:


> London Broil, coffee-ancho-guajillo rub. 250 Birgersson, warikomi.



I’m impressed about how clean you’re able to keep your Hasegawa board. Those things stain faster than a white shirt during a speed painting competition.


----------



## outofgamut

I made some Fish flavoured eggplant, Dainty Sichuan style (their’s is in batter - much better than the ‘naked’ Fuchsia Dunlop version), red snapper ceviche and some apple cider braised pork with apple potato mash and cabbage.


----------



## big_adventure

No matter what I do, I suspect that this will always be my kids' favorite meal. 

Pasta Papagnaise:

Tomato puree (fresh or bottled, depending on time)
A bunch of herbs as needed, always onions/shallots, salt, pepper, basil
Pesto (fresh or bottled, depending on time)
Balsamic vinegar
Broccoli
Tofu and carrot "meat" balls


----------



## LazerTornado

DavidPF said:


> Some of the best Steam-Powered Giraffe I've seen...



You sent me down a rabbit-hole regarding hyphenates in initialisms. Then I realized that I must just be having a bad trip from an allergic reaction to the steam in the giraffe.


----------



## outofgamut

big_adventure said:


> Pasta Papagnaise:
> 
> Tomato puree (fresh or bottled, depending on time)
> A bunch of herbs as needed, always onions/shallots, salt, pepper, basil
> Pesto (fresh or bottled, depending on time)
> Balsamic vinegar
> Broccoli
> Tofu and carrot "meat" balls



I’ve been cooking (not a pro) for decades but I have never combined pesto with anything. I’m not saying you shouldn’t - in fact I’m intrigued.

I’ve got got a vegetarian at home who hates veggies (he loves animals so went vegetarian at age 6 out of ethical reasons only). Could you elaborate a bit on the tofu/carrot meatballs? I might give your ‘Papagnaise’ a go then!


----------



## big_adventure

outofgamut said:


> I’ve been cooking (not a pro) for decades but I have never combined pesto with anything. I’m not saying you shouldn’t - in fact I’m intrigued.
> 
> I’ve got got a vegetarian at home who hates veggies (he loves animals so went vegetarian at age 6 out of ethical reasons only). Could you elaborate a bit on the tofu/carrot meatballs? I might give your ‘Papagnaise’ a go then!



So, this one has a history. I mostly (for the last 13 years) or ALMOST completely (last couple of years) cook without meat at home. My initial reason honestly was because kids get enough meat at school and such, they don't need it multiple times per day. My kids, being kids, enjoyed pasta bolognaise. So when they'd ask for it, probably starting about 10 years ago, I'd throw some ingredients together to come up with something. Initially, it was basically tomato sauce, broccoli, basil, oregano, sauteed garlic and onions and reduced balsamic. That became papagnaise, in place of bolognaise. 

One day, a few years back, I had some leftover pesto (25 or so cloves of garlic, handful of pinenuts, olive oil, salt, a large bunch of basil, blend... couldn't be easier). So I chucked it into the sauce as I was making it both for extra volume, basically, as I didn't have as many tomatoes as I thought, and also to avoid wasting the leftover pesto if it didn't get used. The kids _loved_ it. We had a vote, and pesto is now a part of papagnaise. 

The faux meatballs were another addition of leftovers - I had some falafel balls leftover from lebanese take-out and tossed them in as meatballs. This was during the first covid lockdown here, so the kids were no longer eating meat with nearly every meal at school, thus I added more protein to the diet at home. This addition also achieved a supermajority (OK, unanimous support, just like the pesto) and there you are. So now, I generally either make some fake meatballs or buy them if I'm short on time. Obviously, any falafel-type recipe is fine, but the ones today were a mix of fresh carrots, canned corn, leftover red beans from burritos and leftover fried tofu. Blend them up, roll them up, bake them or fry them, and they will keep in the fridge or the freezer until used. The blend was a little bit too liquid at first, so I did add a little bit of hydrated xanthan gum to the mix to thicken it. If you don't have a cabinet full of that kind of stuff, corn starch, a roux, etc., will all work to thicken and help it hold when cooking.


----------



## DitmasPork

outofgamut said:


> I’m impressed about how clean you’re able to keep your Hasegawa board. Those things stain faster than a white shirt during a speed painting competition.


I love my Hasegawa, but all boards have their pros/cons. Chilies, turmeric, stain the board—I bleach the board at least a few times a week. Considering getting a larger brown Hasegawa.


----------



## DavidPF

LazerTornado said:


> You sent me down a rabbit-hole regarding hyphenates in initialisms. Then I realized that I must just be having a bad trip from an allergic reaction to the steam in the giraffe.


I think in this case my hyphen was superfluous anyway; it seems I've reflexively disambiguated a non-ambiguous construction. Someone will know why I wanted to put one there, but I forget. I don't think Steam Powered Giraffe themselves were (are?) interested in the hyphen.

It also seems clear to me that it seems clear to everyone else that I didn't send you down a rabbit, so we probably could have got by with no hyphens at-all. 

My impression of the contents of that particular cunicular orifice is that people who create hyphenated initialisms, as with hyphens in general and initialisms in general, mostly do M/LWTHTW, even though more-or less whatever the hell they want can be maddeningly messy at times. (Again with the  )


----------



## DavidPF

outofgamut said:


> I’ve been cooking (not a pro) for decades but I have never combined pesto with anything. I’m not saying you shouldn’t - in fact I’m intrigued.


It seemed like a misguided idea to me, but one day on a whim I mixed pesto into some tomato sauce, and it was pretty good. (The pesto was the mass-produced kind, so I had no qualms about submerging it. Maybe that helps.)


----------



## Lars

I'm still sweating a little after eating this Thai curry..


----------



## camochili

Indian style fried rice.
When serving it remembered that we have some amazing green mango chutney from our OZ trip. @Michi, you should try to get that...


----------



## AT5760

Banana butterscotch chocolate pie


----------



## dafox

Lars said:


> I'm still sweating a little after eating this Thai curry..
> View attachment 114244


With Chinese long beans?


----------



## Famima

My wife knows the way to my heart... A totally awesome fish was turned into Tai Sashimi, Tai Meshi, Tai Nitsuki. (Mazaki Blue #2 180mm deba FYI! My sashimi cutting skills need some upgrading though.) She bought, I cooked, we were both happy ;-).


----------



## Bodine

Valentines dinner for the wife, fresh gulf shrimp rice noodles, oyster mushrooms, bell pepper, garlic, and a soy, miso sauce created by me


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> I'm still sweating a little after eating this Thai curry..
> View attachment 114244



All those peppers kind of look up my alley. I have had nuclear shrimp with Thai peppers and it made me drink so much ice water to where I was burning up and freezing at the same time. It tasted so good I could not stop eating it.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Working on my yakitori game:
Tsukune (meatball) and chicken thigh
Sasami(Chicken tender)
Bonjiru (Chicken tail)
Negi
Teba lollipop
Teba (wings)

Ate the rib meat off the grill so not pictured. 
Sadly the chickens didnt come with offals. Made stock with the bones. Saving legs and breast for later.


----------



## dafox

YumYumSauce said:


> Working on my yakitori game:
> Tsukune (meatball) and chicken thigh
> Sasami(Chicken tender)
> Bonjiru (Chicken tail)
> Negi
> Teba lollipop
> Teba (wings)
> 
> Ate the rib meat off the grill so not pictured.
> Sadly the chickens didnt come with offals. Made stock with the bones. Saving legs and breast for later.


Which knife did you use?


----------



## YumYumSauce

dafox said:


> Which knife did you use?




Rinkaku lefty honesuki


----------



## Lars

dafox said:


> With Chinese long beans?


That would have been nice, but all I had was French beans so went with those.


----------



## DavidPF

Famima said:


> A totally awesome fish


As of tonight, anyone blindly searching English Wikipedia for the word "tai" will discover that (among its other uses and meanings) it's also a name for this fish. Thanks!


----------



## Michi

Fusion dinner. Merguez (North African lamb sausage), Bavarian Brezen, pickled onions, bread-and-butter pickles.

Everything on that plate is home-made. (The cherry tomatoes are from the garden.)


----------



## Sdo

AT5760 said:


> Yum @DamageInc ! Now I want some caldo verde


Caldo Verde is one of the best ever! With some chorizo it belongs to a league of its own.


----------



## camochili

AT5760 said:


> Yum @DamageInc ! Now I want some caldo verde



I thought no one outside of Portugal knows CV. A dish/soup that brings me back to my childhood...


----------



## krx927

Fish food weekend.

Saturday French / Belgian theme:

poached cod, sauce mousseline and sides







Sunday Portugese theme:

Açorda de camarão


----------



## AT5760

@camochili for about 10 years, I lived in an area with a lot of people from Portugal (especially the Azores). So I got exposed to a good amount of Portuguese cooking. I really miss linguica and chourico! There's just no substitute for them.


----------



## Lars

Greek lemon chicken and potatoes.


----------



## big_adventure

Lars said:


> Greek lemon chicken and potatoes.
> View attachment 114397




That's it, you can't just chuck some feta and some tzatziki at a plate and call it Greek! You're BANNED! 

Seriously, it looks delicious.


----------



## parbaked

Bolognese...







and some veg...


----------



## coxhaus

camochili said:


> I thought no one outside of Portugal knows CV. A dish/soup that brings me back to my childhood...



I eat a lot of different caldos but I have never heard of caldo verde. I may try it next year when I have collard greens.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I posted some roasted veggies with balsamic vinaigrette not long ago but it's kinda become a thing. With my blood pressure up, I'm getting much more focused on eating better and that means lots of raw vegetables. But I don't like any of them to go to waste (even toss in the saved broccoli stems) and this is an awesome way to cook them up and get a few lunches for the week. Same with the cous cous. It's all usually in a deli container from the microwave, but it's a cold snowy day so I'm at home and can use an actual plate!

So, some crispy yam chunks, roasted veggies with vinaigrette, and Spanish-influenced cous cous with a nice dose of chipotle powder. Not fancy, but tasty.


----------



## tostadas

Lars said:


> I'm still sweating a little after eating this Thai curry..
> View attachment 114244


I've been craving this for weeks. Do you have a recipe to share?


----------



## big_adventure

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I posted some roasted veggies with balsamic vinaigrette not long ago but it's kinda become a thing. With my blood pressure up, I'm getting much more focused on eating better and that means lots of raw vegetables. But I don't like any of them to go to waste (even toss in the saved broccoli stems) and this is an awesome way to cook them up and get a few lunches for the week. Same with the cous cous. It's all usually in a deli container from the microwave, but it's a cold snowy day so I'm at home and can use an actual plate!
> 
> So, some crispy yam chunks, roasted veggies with vinaigrette, and Spanish-influenced cous cous with a nice dose of chipotle powder. Not fancy, but tasty.



More veggies are always good.


----------



## Lars

tostadas said:


> I've been craving this for weeks. Do you have a recipe to share?


Start by frying some ginger/garlic paste in vegetable oil then add Curry paste. Stir in coconut milk and simmer until the oil rises to the top.
Add kafir lime leaves, chunks of chicken and simmer until the chicken is cooked. I added bell pepper and beans after the chicken had cooked for 5 minutes and let it cook for 5 minutes longer.
Take it off the heat and add fish sauce, palm suger and chopped coriander to taste.
Serve with Jasmine rice and garnish with more coriander, sliced birds eye chili and fresh ginger.


----------



## tostadas

Lars said:


> Start by frying some ginger/garlic paste in vegetable oil then add Curry paste. Stir in coconut milk and simmer until the oil rises to the top.
> Add kafir lime leaves, chunks of chicken and simmer until the chicken is cooked. I added bell pepper and beans after the chicken had cooked for 5 minutes and let it cook for 5 minutes longer.
> Take it off the heat and add fish sauce, palm suger and chopped coriander to taste.
> Serve with Jasmine rice and garnish with more coriander, sliced birds eye chili and fresh ginger.



Thanks, that looks amazing. I'll have to give it a try


----------



## Delat

We’ve been getting some amazing blueberries from the grocery store, so for Valentine’s Day I tossed some into my wife’s favorite dessert to make blueberry bread pudding. Also made
a creme anglaise sauce on the side, where I finally got to use the homemade vanilla I’ve had soaking since October.


----------



## camochili

krx927 said:


> Fish food weekend.
> 
> Saturday French / Belgian theme:
> 
> poached cod, sauce mousseline and sides
> 
> View attachment 114371
> 
> 
> Sunday Portugese theme:
> 
> Açorda de camarão
> 
> View attachment 114372



acorda looks great. care to share the recipie?


----------



## krx927

camochili said:


> acorda looks great. care to share the recipie?



Here you go:









Açorda Alentejana | Beja


Hoje vamos explorar a gastronomia do Distrito de Beja. Vamos ter uma Carne com Amêijoas, uma Açorda Alentejana e, para terminar, um clássico: um Toucinho do Céu. ❤ Encontre as melhores Receitas, os Programas dos seus Chefs favoritos e diversas biografias de chefs como Francisco Moreira, Cátia...




www.24kitchen.pt


----------



## ian

Pozole with shredded slow cooked pork butt and pork stock.


----------



## big_adventure

Kashmiri masala vegan sauté






To try to respect some level of cleanliness (have covid), I washed my hands twice before starting, wore gloves for the prep, took those off, washed hands again, gloved up for the cooking, and wore a fresh surgical mask throughout. 2 of my 3 kids have corona already (they gave it to me), and I'd like to save my daughter from the fun.

And, because I'm sure you've missed them, the leek family on vacation at the pool...


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti al Tonno.


----------



## tostadas

Lemon pepper chicken orzo. On the side are some garlic roasted brussels sprouts with a Vietnamese style sweet/sour/spicy fish sauce. And a separate tray of brussels sprout "chips" to top for some crunch.


----------



## tostadas

Cheesesteaks for lunch


----------



## Oshidashi

New Orleans classic BBQ shrimp, which has nothing to do with barbecue sauce or grilling. It's just shrimp in a wonderful but simple sauce cooked in the oven. Recipe follows the photos below. My wife and I have been making this from the same recipe book for 40 years, since I first moved to New Orleans. If you make it there are three things to keep in mind: the shrimp must have heads, the freshly ground black pepper is mandatory as is the amount of it, and the dish must be served with crusty French bread to dip in the sauce.


----------



## coxhaus

Is this like Pascal's Manale? I may make this in a couple of days. I have another bag of frozen shrimp with heads on.

PS
No heads so I will make Elfo in a couple of days. It is pasta and shrimp. I will post it.


----------



## Oshidashi

I think it's very similar to Manale's but not exactly the same.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Oshidashi said:


> New Orleans classic BBQ shrimp, which has nothing to do with barbecue sauce or grilling. It's just shrimp in a wonderful but simple sauce cooked in the oven. Recipe follows the photos below. My wife and I have been making this from the same recipe book for 40 years, since I first moved to New Orleans. If you make it there are three things to keep in mind: the shrimp must have heads, the freshly ground black pepper is mandatory as is the amount of it, and the dish must be served with crusty French bread to dip in the sauce.
> 
> View attachment 114580
> 
> View attachment 114581
> 
> View attachment 114582
> 
> View attachment 114583
> 
> 
> View attachment 114584


No

Nice! Cajun and Creole is probably my favorite American Cuisine. Is it necessary to use margarine?


----------



## coxhaus

Have you made it for 2 or 3 pounds of shrimp? How do you adjust the proportions? I would keep the Tabasco the same. I need to look around for shrimp with heads.


----------



## ptolemy

Has someone made beyond burgers? I did for the first time today. I only had 2 buns and 2 packages, so I did 2 double cheeseburgers with pickles and raclette and bbq sauce. I would have preferred better crust, but I did it for the first time, so next time...

Flavor wise, it was better than expect. Also, there isn't much grease, so when you eat, it's def 'cleaner'. Flavor and texture were pretty good. It def had that burger flavor... I have 1 more package, I will try to get better crust.


----------



## big_adventure

Oshidashi said:


> New Orleans classic BBQ shrimp, which has nothing to do with barbecue sauce or grilling. It's just shrimp in a wonderful but simple sauce cooked in the oven. Recipe follows the photos below. My wife and I have been making this from the same recipe book for 40 years, since I first moved to New Orleans. If you make it there are three things to keep in mind: the shrimp must have heads, the freshly ground black pepper is mandatory as is the amount of it, and the dish must be served with crusty French bread to dip in the sauce.
> 
> View attachment 114580
> 
> View attachment 114581
> 
> View attachment 114582
> 
> View attachment 114583
> 
> 
> View attachment 114584



Delicious. Both of my parents are from New Orleans and I still have family there. Can't wait to go visit again.



YumYumSauce said:


> No
> 
> Nice! Cajun and Creole is probably my favorite American Cuisine. Is it necessary to use margarine?



You can use butter, or any other fat, no problem. If you use something without salt, just add some more salt, as most margarine has lots in it.



coxhaus said:


> Have you made it for 2 or 3 pounds of shrimp? How do you adjust the proportions? I would keep the Tabasco the same. I need to look around for shrimp with heads.



Just divide everything. If you are using 2.5lbs of shrimp, divide ingredients by 3 or 4 (since the recipe is for 8-10lbs, though I HATE that level of imprecision in a recipe).



ptolemy said:


> Has someone made beyond burgers? I did for the first time today. I only had 2 buns and 2 packages, so I did 2 double cheeseburgers with pickles and raclette and bbq sauce. I would have preferred better crust, but I did it for the first time, so next time...
> 
> Flavor wise, it was better than expect. Also, there isn't much grease, so when you eat, it's def 'cleaner'. Flavor and texture were pretty good. It def had that burger flavor... I have 1 more package, I will try to get better crust.
> 
> View attachment 114609
> 
> 
> View attachment 114610



I've not tried that actual brand, we don't have it here anywhere near me, but given that I've been cooking vegan (except for the occasional sashimi) for a couple of years now, I can say that generally this kind of thing is better than you'd expect, coming from meat. No, it doesn't feel like a juicy rare patty of fresh ground sirloin, but it's pretty good. If you want to get a bit better crust, at the cost of a bit more fat (but it's less than you'd think), add some fat of choice to the cook surface. Oil, butter (though that kind of kills the veggie vibe), whatever. That's been my experience. Trying it on a dry surface seems to yield a drier crust that kind of feels a bit too much like burned plant. 

All of that said, I've not tried that brand, so I'm just an internet spouter on this specific question.


----------



## esoo

Sous vide pork belly sauced and broiled


----------



## Checkpure

esoo said:


> Sous vide pork belly sauced and broiled
> 
> View attachment 114621


The rice looks perfect.


----------



## Checkpure

from months ago but was fun to do. Hong Kong style fried lobster (more Vancouver style from what I understand).


----------



## camochili

krx927 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Açorda Alentejana | Beja
> 
> 
> Hoje vamos explorar a gastronomia do Distrito de Beja. Vamos ter uma Carne com Amêijoas, uma Açorda Alentejana e, para terminar, um clássico: um Toucinho do Céu. ❤ Encontre as melhores Receitas, os Programas dos seus Chefs favoritos e diversas biografias de chefs como Francisco Moreira, Cátia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24kitchen.pt


i see, you speak portuguese? boa tarde. prazer ter um compatriota aqui.


----------



## YumYumSauce

ptolemy said:


> Has someone made beyond burgers? I did for the first time today. I only had 2 buns and 2 packages, so I did 2 double cheeseburgers with pickles and raclette and bbq sauce. I would have preferred better crust, but I did it for the first time, so next time...
> 
> Flavor wise, it was better than expect. Also, there isn't much grease, so when you eat, it's def 'cleaner'. Flavor and texture were pretty good. It def had that burger flavor... I have 1 more package, I will try to get better crust.
> 
> View attachment 114609
> 
> 
> View attachment 114610



This place I used to work at when pandemic hit did a vegan Thai basil dish with beyond burgers and I thought it was pretty tasty. I hate most imitation meat.


----------



## ptolemy

YumYumSauce said:


> This place I used to work at when pandemic hit did a vegan Thai basil dish with beyond burgers and I thought it was pretty tasty. I hate most imitation meat.



ya, i am just learning 



big_adventure said:


> I've not tried that actual brand, we don't have it here anywhere near me, but given that I've been cooking vegan (except for the occasional sashimi) for a couple of years now, I can say that generally this kind of thing is better than you'd expect, coming from meat. No, it doesn't feel like a juicy rare patty of fresh ground sirloin, but it's pretty good. If you want to get a bit better crust, at the cost of a bit more fat (but it's less than you'd think), add some fat of choice to the cook surface. Oil, butter (though that kind of kills the veggie vibe), whatever. That's been my experience. Trying it on a dry surface seems to yield a drier crust that kind of feels a bit too much like burned plant.
> 
> All of that said, I've not tried that brand, so I'm just an internet spouter on this specific question.



in he USA, they are sold as frozen afaik... so availability should be good.... i did out a bit of veggie oil for crust and they def werent greasy


----------



## big_adventure

ptolemy said:


> ya, i am just learning
> 
> 
> 
> in he USA, they are sold as frozen afaik... so availability should be good.... i did out a bit of veggie oil for crust and they def werent greasy



Yeah, the idea that frying something in oil makes it greasy is pretty solidly debunked through experience. It cooks the outside, it doesn't sink in, and you can just pat it with a clean paper towel after to remove the oil stuck to the surface if you like.  

I just don't think that brand, which is pretty famous there, has crossed to France yet, or at least not to the stores we have in Paris.


----------



## Lars

Being a carnivore I haven't investigated any meat substitutes, but I made these black bean burgers last summer and they made a seriously tasty burger. Highly recommended.


----------



## parbaked

I tried an Impossible Burger when they were first released and didn't like it.
I prefer a veggie patty made from real grains, legumes and veggies...


----------



## Lars

I attempted Refika's Kofte on pide bread with tomatoes, sivri peppers and yoghurt.


----------



## MarcelNL

I hate fake meat, don't make it appear to be something it is not. I can love Tofu in various ways....

@parbaked There is an episode of Top Gear you should watch, they're in Italy and one of 'em persistently tries to order spag bol....


----------



## big_adventure

I generally either make bean-based patties or go for veggie-not-pretending-to-be-meat myself, but if having these things available reduces factory animal farming a bit, I'm all for it.


----------



## krx927

camochili said:


> i see, you speak portuguese? boa tarde. prazer ter um compatriota aqui.



You are drawing conclusions to soon 

I was watching the guy cook this on 24 kitchen with subtitles. I just looked up recipe for you on the site where Google translate was my friend.

Btw this guy
Henrique Sá Pessoa has this show, I thing is carried Tradicao or something, cooking just traditional Portuguese dishes. Majority are so incredibly yummy, I just love Portuguese cooking!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> I attempted Refika's Kofte on pide bread with tomatoes, sivri peppers and yoghurt.
> View attachment 114638



I enjoy her channel.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I enjoy her channel.


Me too..


----------



## Oshidashi

YumYumSauce said:


> No
> 
> Nice! Cajun and Creole is probably my favorite American Cuisine. Is it necessary to use margarine?



I dont use margarine. Just butter + butter.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> Have you made it for 2 or 3 pounds of shrimp? How do you adjust the proportions? I would keep the Tabasco the same. I need to look around for shrimp with heads.



For 3 pounds of shrimp I would 1/2 the recipe, for 2 pounds 1/3. Yesterday I used 2/3 recipe for 4 pounds of shrimp. If you have extra sauce all you need is extra French bread to dip into it!


----------



## big_adventure

Oshidashi said:


> I dont use margarine. Just butter + butter.



Generally speaking, this is the best answer. It's the one thing I miss cooking vegan. 

Boca, huh? I'm from there. i still go there all the time to visit family. Small world.


----------



## Oshidashi

Tasty meal today, prepared together with my daughter, visiting from Boston:
1) home made fettuccini with Oregon black truffles
2) red snapper almandine, traditional French method with brown butter and toasted almonds
3) salad with watermelon radishes and micro whatever
4) easiest dessert ever


----------



## outofgamut

Braised ox cheek (augmented with brisket as I could only get two cheeks) on turnip/cauliflower mash. Side of pan fried brown mushrooms.


----------



## camochili

krx927 said:


> You are drawing conclusions to soon
> 
> I was watching the guy cook this on 24 kitchen with subtitles. I just looked up recipe for you on the site where Google translate was my friend.
> 
> Btw this guy
> Henrique Sá Pessoa has this show, I thing is carried Tradicao or something, cooking just traditional Portuguese dishes. Majority are so incredibly yummy, I just love Portuguese cooking!



haha... sorry for that. Underestimated your imagination to watch a portuguese programme with subtitles... 
H.S.P. is one of the best chefs in Portugal. His flagship restaurant Alma holds 2* and is really worth a visit.


----------



## Sdo

krx927 said:


> You are drawing conclusions to soon
> 
> I was watching the guy cook this on 24 kitchen with subtitles. I just looked up recipe for you on the site where Google translate was my friend.
> 
> Btw this guy
> Henrique Sá Pessoa has this show, I thing is carried Tradicao or something, cooking just traditional Portuguese dishes. Majority are so incredibly yummy, I just love Portuguese cooking!


Henrique Sá Pessoa is a Michelin Star Portuguese Chef mainly due to his work at his restaurant " ALMA " in Lisbon. It is curious you know him from TV as he became firstly known due to a TV program on Portuguese Channel 2 about 15 years ago or so. José Avillez is another Portuguese Michelin star who has / had a TV show in Portugal.

Keep enjoying Portuguese food!

Cheers!


----------



## Rreidiii

big_adventure said:


> Yeah, the idea that frying something in oil makes it greasy is pretty solidly debunked through experience. It cooks the outside, it doesn't sink in, and you can just pat it with a clean paper towel after to remove the oil stuck to the surface if you like.
> 
> I just don't think that brand, which is pretty famous there, has crossed to France yet, or at least not to the stores we have in Paris.



If done right frying in oil is a dry heat cooking method and should not be greasy. For those who get grease soaked foods is just not cooking at a high enough temperature


----------



## Oshidashi

This thread brought back delicious memories of certain outstanding meals my wife and I were fortunate to have savored in Lisbon, and naturally I photographed some of them. Thought I'd add those to the thread even though they were from restaurants. We LOVED the food in Portugal.


----------



## Bodine

Picked a row of radishes today from the garden, so I made radish greens soup, oven baked chicken, and a roll


----------



## AT5760

Garlic-ginger bok choi and glazed pork belly


----------



## Bodine

My garden is overflowing with boc choi right now, got to get me some pork belly to go with it.
Nice dish.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pan roasted chicken leg, sautéed green beans and scallions and rice with a garlic vermouth pan sauce.


----------



## Michi

Braised Pork All'Arrabbiata with potato kugel, tomatoes and feta cheese.

From a NY Times recipe. I stuck to the recipe, but added two chopped anchovy fillets, 4 teaspoons of capers, and half a teaspoon of ancho chilli.

It's basically pulled pork, but with an Italian twist. Highly recommended!


----------



## Sdo

Oshidashi said:


> This thread brought back delicious memories of certain outstanding meals my wife and I were fortunate to have savored in Lisbon, and naturally I photographed some of them. Thought I'd add those to the thread even though they were from restaurants. We LOVED the food in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 114858
> View attachment 114863
> View attachment 114860
> 
> View attachment 114859
> View attachment 114861
> 
> View attachment 114862
> 
> View attachment 114864


Ahh, Ramiro! One of the best seafood Restaurants you´ll have the chance to find. The late Anthony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmermann would say the same. Have you been in the queue for too long? 

Below Seafood you have a always nice and buttery Azeitão cheese and on the right " Carne de Porco à Alentejana " which is pork marinated with a typical Portuguese paprika paste, garlic and wine and then fried. Fried potatoes in cubes, clams and pickles / olives are added in the end of the meat cooking. Further below, well, you can´t get more Portuguese than the marvelous sardines grilled on charcoal fire and the very traditional sardine cans.

Thanks for the photos. I miss it a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## Jimbbles

I think it's official. I'm a proper kitchenknifeforum member now. Hasegawa board arrived the other day, discovered thanks to recommendations here, and the Kuwabara Gyuto courtesy of @SwissKnifeCollector arrived today. Cooking some shrimp fried noodles (nothing fancy) and loving both.






Even managed to snatch a small Prendergast today. It's a good Friday.


----------



## Krouton

Not the prettiest photo, but is there really a nice way to photograph stew? Chuck roast with carrots, celery, celeriac, and parsnips over garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## damiano

Oshidashi said:


> This thread brought back delicious memories of certain outstanding meals my wife and I were fortunate to have savored in Lisbon, and naturally I photographed some of them. Thought I'd add those to the thread even though they were from restaurants. We LOVED the food in Portugal.
> 
> View attachment 114858
> View attachment 114863
> View attachment 114860
> 
> View attachment 114859
> View attachment 114861
> 
> View attachment 114862
> 
> View attachment 114864


This is the place where they serve steak as a dessert?! Yes, been there, a few years ago. Really good seafood and wonderful atmosphere. We could skip the queue as we made reservations beforehand. Lisbon is one of the nicest destinations I've visited over the past few years!


----------



## big_adventure

Dinner!







Only three ingredients: egg, fry and rice.


----------



## DavidPF

Krouton said:


> is there really a nice way to photograph stew?


1. Photograph it normally, as well as you can.

2. Only show it to people who like stew.

I think point 2 is probably the real key here.  (I do like stew, and yours is looking really good right now )


----------



## Sdo

Wahnamhong said:


> This is the place where they serve steak as a dessert?! Yes, been there, a few years ago. Really good seafood and wonderful atmosphere. We could skip the queue as we made reservations beforehand. Lisbon is one of the nicest destinations I've visited over the past few years!


Yes, it is a " Prego " .


----------



## Oshidashi

Sdo said:


> Ahh, Ramiro! One of the best seafood Restaurants you´ll have the chance to find. The late Anthony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmermann would say the same. Have you been in the queue for too long?
> 
> Below Seafood you have a always nice and buttery Azeitão cheese and on the right " Carne de Porco à Alentejana " which is pork marinated with a typical Portuguese paprika paste, garlic and wine and then fried. Fried potatoes in cubes, clams and pickles / olives are added in the end of the meat cooking. Further below, well, you can´t get more Portuguese than the marvelous sardines grilled on charcoal fire and the very traditional sardine cans.
> 
> Thanks for the photos. I miss it a lot.
> 
> Cheers!



The Cervejaria Ramiro was great! We were lucky enough to have reservations for the upstairs dining room. For the main dining area the queue was around the block. The crab dish there was made with a species very close to our Florida stone crab. But in Florida we only harvest one arm and toss the live crab back in to the sea to regenerate a new one. Those claws are a very expensive renewable resource (up to $100US/kg). In Portugal, however, the whole creature is harvested, and at Ramiro the luscious dipping sauce for the crabmeat is made from the tomalley and served in the carapace.


----------



## Krouton

DavidPF said:


> 1. Photograph it normally, as well as you can.
> 
> 2. Only show it to people who like stew.
> 
> I think point 2 is probably the real key here.  (I do like stew, and yours is looking really good right now )


Thank you


----------



## parbaked

Sweet potato hash with leftover carnitas, shrooms & broccolini....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Sweet potato hash with leftover carnitas, shrooms & broccolini....
> View attachment 114946




Awesome! Right up my alley!


----------



## tostadas

big_adventure said:


> Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 114918
> 
> 
> Only three ingredients: egg, fry and rice.


I like the green eggs


----------



## outofgamut

Weekend Shakshuka. 

I wouldn’t usually cook the eggs to this level of doneness but my wife won’t eat them runny.


----------



## Xenif

*pick up mic*
*Testing 1-2-3*

Guess who's back, back again
Xenif's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back, guess who's back?
Guess who's back, guess who's back?
Guess who's back, guess who's back?
Guess who's back? Nah nah nah

I've created a monster


, 'cause nobody wants to see Ramen no more
They want Sourdough baked better






Well if you want Xenif, then this is what I'll give ya
A little bit of who'wheat mixed with some sd starter
Some nice flour that will jump start my starter quicker
Soup in a pot when I get shocked at the rise
That yeast won't work not cooperating
When I'm covering mistakes with cleaver instagraming


"Hey"
You waited this long you can stop the drooling




'Cause I'm back, I'm on the board continue posting




I know you got a job Mrs. Xenif
But your husband's knife problem is complicating
So the KKF is missing me or let me see lets post sushi




Takohiki lets cut some sashimi




Coz it feels so empty without me





*Drops mic*


----------



## Bodine

Lord that is a belly full sir


----------



## ptolemy

Made an authentic steak and cheese (wrong bread). Cheese is raclette. Meat is wagyu steak cut offs... Lots of onions


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

*Picks up the mic*

_Thunk...thunk...thunk..._

Um, hello...Hello?

Uh well...That was pretty cool...

I have um...Beer-sponge food...






*Mic drop*


----------



## big_adventure

tostadas said:


> I like the green eggs



I don't know if you know the reference - there's a comedian named Nigel Ng who has a YouTube persona called Uncle Roger. One of Uncle Roger's repeated gags is critiquing videos of people making egg fried rice on the Internet (hilarious send up of Jamie Oliver is one - to be fair, Jamie Oliver's egg fried rice is a disaster). In any video where he's doing so, he mentioned that egg fried rice has only three ingredients: egg, fry and rice.


----------



## tostadas

big_adventure said:


> I don't know if you know the reference - there's a comedian named Nigel Ng who has a YouTube persona called Uncle Roger. One of Uncle Roger's repeated gags is critiquing videos of people making egg fried rice on the Internet (hilarious send up of Jamie Oliver is one - to be fair, Jamie Oliver's egg fried rice is a disaster). In any video where he's doing so, he mentioned that egg fried rice has only three ingredients: egg, fry and rice.


haha, I've watched that video multiple times, but don't remember him saying that.


----------



## big_adventure

tostadas said:


> haha, I've watched that video multiple times, but don't remember him saying that.



I'm not sure he says it in that one actually - he definitely does in some other ones. I'll go find one.


----------



## mack

An Austrian speciality: Bauernbratl mit Erdäpfelknödel (could be translated as farmers steak with potatoe dumplings or something like that).
Maybe @Michi knows it from his time in Bavaria.
















It's simlply great.

Mack.


----------



## Lars

mack said:


> An Austrian speciality: Bauernbratl mit Erdäpfelknödel (could be translated as farmers steak with potatoe dumplings or something like that).
> Maybe @Michi knows it from his time in Bavaria.


Wo ist die weißkraut?

..only kidding, it looks delicious..!


----------



## parbaked

Udon for two with duck breast, tsukune, satsuma-age, komatsuna, onsen eggs and dashi....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My “Junk-Drawer” hash. Leftover beef, brussels, and chicken sausage. Added butternut squash, onion, kohlrabi, and pea shoot greens.

egg on top. Hoy sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Crap. I had to follow duck udon?! Damn. That looked awesome.


----------



## esoo

Beer battered cod fish tacos with mango salsa, red cabbage and lime cilantro crema. 
.


----------



## Bodine

12 hours on the egg 15 minutes to fill my belly pulled pork southern style


----------



## andrewsa

Pasta all'árrabbiata


----------



## Michi

100% whole wheat sourdough (86% hydration) with wild boar terrine:


----------



## krx927

Braised beef chicks


----------



## Lars

Pita with falafel, chopped salad and tahini sauce.


----------



## Xenif

Since I've been gone; I made dim sum for the first time 

Shui Mai - so much more work than they look








Steamed Rice rolls (beef)








Bean curd rolls - flash fried than steamed with oyster sauce




Spring rolls - McDs Sweet and sour because







Steamed Pea Shoot ans Shrimp Dumplings





Glutinous Fried Rice - a CNY special, cooked from raw rice like a risotto, the egg garnish gets mixed in to prevent stickage


----------



## Byphy

Xenif said:


> Since I've been gone; I made dim sum for the first time
> 
> Shui Mai - so much more work than they look
> View attachment 115186
> View attachment 115187
> 
> 
> Steamed Rice rolls (beef)
> View attachment 115188
> View attachment 115189
> 
> 
> Bean curd rolls - flash fried than steamed with oyster sauceView attachment 115182
> 
> 
> Spring rolls - McDs Sweet and sour becauseView attachment 115183
> View attachment 115184
> 
> 
> Steamed Pea Shoot ans Shrimp Dumplings
> View attachment 115185
> 
> 
> Glutinous Fried Rice - a CNY special, cooked from raw rice like a risotto, the egg garnish gets mixed in to prevent stickageView attachment 115181


Wow gone for a minute then right back in with back to back heater posts


----------



## MarcelNL

quick question about the bean curd rolls, do you make them? I recently bought a box and really have no clue what to do with them other than likely steaming them..they have the appearance of being fried already. Rolls with seaweed in them, the combo looked very attractive to me...


----------



## Xenif

MarcelNL said:


> quick question about the bean curd rolls, do you make them? I recently bought a box and really have no clue what to do with them other than likely steaming them..they have the appearance of being fried already. Rolls with seaweed in them, the combo looked very attractive to me...



Yep I make them from scratch, pork, shreds of woodear fungus, carrots, bamboo, shitake. Wrap them in fresh bean curd, fried and then steamed in an thic oyster based sauce.


----------



## coxhaus

I am making Sauerkraut and bratwurst my way. This is using my new pan. I combine bratwurst, potato, onion, apple, and sauerkraut with caraway seed in a cast iron high side 10-inch pan. I do like the potatoes and onions cooked separate. Then I bake it all in the oven until done. It tastes great to me.


----------



## esoo

Apparently I'm a heretic.....


----------



## AT5760

Glad to see you back @Xenif. Those steamed rice rolls look freakin’ awesome and totally different.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Xenif said:


> Since I've been gone; I made dim sum for the first time
> 
> Shui Mai - so much more work than they look
> View attachment 115186
> View attachment 115187
> 
> 
> Steamed Rice rolls (beef)
> View attachment 115188
> View attachment 115189
> 
> 
> Bean curd rolls - flash fried than steamed with oyster sauceView attachment 115182
> 
> 
> Spring rolls - McDs Sweet and sour becauseView attachment 115183
> View attachment 115184
> 
> 
> Steamed Pea Shoot ans Shrimp Dumplings
> View attachment 115185
> 
> 
> Glutinous Fried Rice - a CNY special, cooked from raw rice like a risotto, the egg garnish gets mixed in to prevent stickageView attachment 115181


That’s it! I quit. This is so NEXT LEVEL! Badass


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Okonomiyaki from the other day


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> That’s it! I quit. This is so NEXT LEVEL! Badass




Dude! Just look around for the mic. It'll be okay.


----------



## Chips

aboynamedsuita said:


> Okonomiyaki from the other day
> View attachment 115255


I definitely need to learn this one. What does the Okonomi sauce taste like? Any seafood components? I ask, only because I'd look to avoid seafood flavors personally. This just looks like fun to make and probably even better to eat!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Chips said:


> I definitely need to learn this one. What does the Okonomi sauce taste like? Any seafood components? I ask, only because I'd look to avoid seafood flavors personally. This just looks like fun to make and probably even better to eat!



The sauce is kind of sweet & savoury but has some nice complexities, I can’t think of similar products I’ve tried (perhaps some LKK or similar sauces? But I don’t use many), but it is like a slightly more fruity version of the bulldog tonkatsu sauce. It’s been a long time since I’ve had the HP fruity version of the sauce, but that could be another similar product perhaps(?), it’s definitely not the same as the original HP or A1 sauces.

the otafuku okonomi sauce doesn’t have a seafood taste (their takoyaki sauce does, otherwise very similar sauce but with a seafood taste too). You could probably omit the dashi or use a mushroom based equivalent if you want to avoid seafood altogether (same with the bonito flakes). Lots of options with okonomiyaki.

As far as seefoood ingrentients in the sauce, I think the Japanese Otafuku sauces recently switched the export versions to be vegan, but I can’t taste too much difference compared to the original. They also make some in USA under their Otajoy brand.

I stocked up on the sauces because they’re sometimes hard to find here lol (new export versions have the predominantly English text)


----------



## outofgamut

Shkmeruli - Georgian crispy chicken in butter/milk garlic sauce.


----------



## camochili

Xenif said:


> *pick up mic*
> *Testing 1-2-3*
> 
> Guess who's back, back again
> Xenif's back, tell a friend
> Guess who's back, guess who's back?
> Guess who's back, guess who's back?
> Guess who's back, guess who's back?
> Guess who's back? Nah nah nah
> 
> I've created a monsterView attachment 114952
> , 'cause nobody wants to see Ramen no more
> They want Sourdough baked betterView attachment 114953
> View attachment 114954
> 
> Well if you want Xenif, then this is what I'll give ya
> A little bit of who'wheat mixed with some sd starter
> Some nice flour that will jump start my starter quicker
> Soup in a pot when I get shocked at the rise
> That yeast won't work not cooperating
> When I'm covering mistakes with cleaver instagramingView attachment 114961
> "Hey"
> You waited this long you can stop the drooling
> View attachment 114958
> 
> 'Cause I'm back, I'm on the board continue posting
> View attachment 114959
> 
> I know you got a job Mrs. Xenif
> But your husband's knife problem is complicating
> So the KKF is missing me or let me see lets post sushi
> View attachment 114957
> 
> Takohiki lets cut some sashimi
> View attachment 114956
> 
> Coz it feels so empty without me
> View attachment 114960
> 
> 
> *Drops mic*


is it you marshall? ;-)


----------



## andrewsa

Aglio e Olio, Pepperoncino


----------



## Lars

Turkish Red Lentil Soup.


----------



## big_adventure

I know everyone has been very concerned to know what is going on with the Leek Family...






The week at the local pool really worked for them.

So...






Updates to follow...


----------



## parbaked

aboynamedsuita said:


> Okonomiyaki from the other day


That looks great!


Chips said:


> I definitely need to learn this one. What does the Okonomi sauce taste like?


I'll chip in because I've been making a few lately....




I had some leftover cabbage and pork belly from making a miso stew so picked up a bag of Okinawa style okonomiyaki flour.
It's basically AP flour with some crap added including kelp powder so you can make it with water. I use dashi anyway so when this bag is finished, I'll use AP and baking soda.
You can't really get the right texture unless you can find yamaimo (mountain yam), which turns
slimy when grated into the batter.




I like to make my own okonomiyaki sauce because I find the bottled sauce too sweet.
I do equal parts ketchup, oyster sauce and Bull-Dog Worcestershire sauce, which is more fruity than L&P.
I don't add sugar, but you can.
I also mix that Bull-Dog Worcestershire with ketchup and Coleman's mustard for a simple tonkatsu sauce
I think it is the key ingredient to get the right flavor sauce, along with Kewpie of course....


----------



## parbaked

A few more Japanese dishes from this weekend...
Tamago Tofu with shirasu and mushrooms sautéed with butter and soy sauce, both inspired by Midnight Diner.








Served with Shogayaki pork belly and shungiku goma-ae


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Who says eating healthier can't taste great too?

At the risk of being cliche...

Whole grain bread toasted in olive oil with a slice of turkey, avocados, green onions, garlic and red pepper flakes.


----------



## coxhaus

After freezing all last week Texas has warmed up to 75 degrees F today so I grilled. We had pork chops with BBQ sauce, Black-eyed peas with ham hocks, and homemade biscuits with whipped honey butter. Yum.

PS
This is not meatless Monday which we try to do. The weather was just too nice.

PPS
I should add I cooked the BBQ sauce on the last 10 to 15 minutes of cooking time. By cooking the BBQ sauce on the meat at the end it sticks to the meat better and picks up a little smoke flavor. I like it better this way than just adding the BBQ sauce after cooking. If you try to cook the BBQ sauce on from the beginning it will caramelize and burn. So just add it toward the end of cooking. I used a Honey BBQ sauce. I usually have several different flavors of BBQ sauce on hand. I sauce each side of the meat. One other tip is to figure out which side you want up so when you sauce your meat it will come out right.


----------



## jwthaparc

I did some pork dumplings tonight. I should have taken a picture of my plate with the sides, and finished dumplings. I made a broccoli, boc choy, snow pea stir fry with noodles, sticky rice, and a salad with peanut sauce peanut chunks and crispy noodles, as the sides. Oh and of coarse a dipping sauce for the dumplings.


----------



## AT5760

Some call it schnitzel, some call it tonkatsu, Iowans call it tenderloin.

I didn’t have any breadcrumbs, so I processed toast, corn chips, and bbq potato chips. Next time, I’ll go to the store for breadcrumbs.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

parbaked said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I'll chip in because I've been making a few lately....
> View attachment 115356
> 
> I had some leftover cabbage and pork belly from making a miso stew so picked up a bag of Okinawa style okonomiyaki flour.
> It's basically AP flour with some crap added including kelp powder so you can make it with water. I use dashi anyway so when this bag is finished, I'll use AP and baking soda.
> You can't really get the right texture unless you can find yamaimo (mountain yam), which turns
> slimy when grated into the batter.
> View attachment 115355
> 
> I like to make my own okonomiyaki sauce because I find the bottled sauce too sweet.
> I do equal parts ketchup, oyster sauce and Bull-Dog Worcestershire sauce, which is more fruity than L&P.
> I don't add sugar, but you can.
> I also mix that Bull-Dog Worcestershire with ketchup and Coleman's mustard for a simple tonkatsu sauce
> I think it is the key ingredient to get the right flavor sauce, along with Kewpie of course....



I like the idea of making the sauce yourself, wish I could find bulldog Worcestershire sauce here (hard enough to find the prepared tonkatsu sauce). Its often difficult to find some of the Japanese ingredients here, so I’ve substituted takoyaki flour too, other times I’ve used a blend with whole wheat pastry flour (to be heathy lol). When I’m running low on the mountain yam (only comes in stock a few times a year it seems) I’ve added some tapioca starch which seems to help. Think I read about using finely grated potato too as a yam substitute, but haven’t tired and imagine it’s not quite the same.


----------



## Lars

Channa Masala.


----------



## parbaked

AT5760 said:


> Some call it schnitzel, some call it tonkatsu, Iowans call it tenderloin.


I made tonkatsu last night too! 
I used the air fryer mode on my induction range.
It works surprisingly well for any katsu, if you brown the panko in butter or oil before breading...


----------



## coxhaus

When I was in Germany 50 years ago, I ate and loved German Wiener Schnitzel. I have never made it, maybe I should. You are giving me ideas.


----------



## Stx00lax

From Valentine’s Day.. I made classic/tacky surf n turf. Lobster squash risotto. prime beef with potato mousse, red wine demi. Chocolate/espresso pot de creme. Wife was stoked.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Japanese Chicken Curry

I usually make Japanese curry as a lazy basic easy meal. Was actually gonna make a chicken noodle soup. Still pretty basic but made with homemade chicken stock, 2 different brands of curry roux, experimented and finished with soy sauce, honey, oyster sauce, fish sauce, and worchesterhire. Turned out way better than expected.


----------



## Xenif

aboynamedsuita said:


> I like the idea of making the sauce yourself, wish I could find bulldog Worcestershire sauce here (hard enough to find the prepared tonkatsu sauce). Its often difficult to find some of the Japanese ingredients here, so I’ve substituted takoyaki flour too, other times I’ve used a blend with whole wheat pastry flour (to be heathy lol). When I’m running low on the mountain yam (only comes in stock a few times a year it seems) I’ve added some tapioca starch which seems to help. Think I read about using finely grated potato too as a yam substitute, but haven’t tired and imagine it’s not quite the same.



I don't like store bought sauce so I always make my own: Maple syrup, Dark rice vinegar, worcesteshire sauce, hoi sin sauce, oyster sauce, ketchup, seasame oil. Bring to a light boil, add apple/pear puree or a jar of baby food to thicken and add that fruitiness.

If you have a kid you can use diffrent flavours of jars/pouch of baby food to see which one works best!


----------



## Xenif

I love okonomiyaki, especially with squid and yakisoba, aka Hiroshimayaki


----------



## Lars

Cod en Papilotte and New York cheesecake with blueberry compote.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Cod en Papilotte and New York cheesecake with blueberry compote.
> View attachment 115687
> 
> View attachment 115688
> 
> View attachment 115689



You always post great stuff Lars. I happen to be cooking steamed cod with red potatoes tonight.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You always post great stuff Lars. I happen to be cooking steamed cod with red potatoes tonight.


Thanks!


----------



## Kgp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You always post great stuff Lars. I happen to be cooking steamed cod with red potatoes tonight.


Cod here tonight, also, but I’m doing mine fried!


----------



## DamageInc

I made both a porchetta and a pork belly today.





Porchetta skin darkened much faster than the pork belly skin. Don't really know why.


----------



## andrewsa

Carbonara with Pacheri. 

When the guanciale hides in the Pacheri it becomes the perfect one biter.


----------



## Checkpure

Omg those are the dark arts. Carbonara and Porchetta!!


----------



## Kgp

Not as pretty as Lars’, not as healthy as Lars’, don’t know if it tastes as good as Lars’, but I ate it all and came back for seconds. Fried cod! It’s what’s for dinner!


----------



## Oshidashi

Tapas tonight: gambas a la plancha, tortilla de patatas, mushrooms with shallots and paprika, roast peppers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cod with a garlic dill compound butter steamed in dry vermouth over leaks and carrots. Served with roasted red potatoes drizzled in the left over (and melted) butter.

Prep work done:







Ready to wrap up and hit the oven:







Eatin' time.


----------



## chiffonodd

aboynamedsuita said:


> Okonomiyaki from the other day
> View attachment 115255
> 
> View attachment 115260
> 
> View attachment 115257
> 
> View attachment 115258
> 
> View attachment 115259
> 
> View attachment 115256



Tanner, nice spread! What do you think of the gastrolux 24cm? Reviews seem really split between people who think it's the best thing ever and others who say it's a scam lol. I assume people in the latter camp failed to take proper care, but curious to hear your thoughts!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Xenif said:


> I love okonomiyaki, especially with squid and yakisoba, aka Hiroshimayaki


I’d like to try to make the layered Hiroshima style sometime, thanks for the sauce recipe too, I have so many bottled versions to get through though lol (also cool that can load Gifs now)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

chiffonodd said:


> Tanner, nice spread! What do you think of the gastrolux 24cm? Reviews seem really split between people who think it's the best thing ever and others who say it's a scam lol. I assume people in the latter camp failed to take proper care, but curious to hear your thoughts!


I got it in 2013 (?) and used it daily for eggs with sautéed vegetables for at least several Years. Eventually they all seem to lose their nonstick abitily, it’s just a matter of when rather than if. I only used silicone utensils, low-med heat, hand wash with microfibre cloth, etc. … doesn’t seem to matter. It still works (better than regular SS) for things like okonomiyaki where you cook with some fat, but on my prior attempt I had the pork belly kind of stick. This time I partially cooked it in a separate pan to render some fat, and that seemed to help. Like it since I have the lid for it, but probably won’t get another, I also have a 32cm that still works really well and a 20cm that I can’t find (it stuck worse than the 24cm). I’d like to see how that depreciating warranty works, but wish I cashed in within the first 5 years.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I also made takoyaki recently… next time it’ll be made with okonomiyaki ingredients (sautéed pork and cabbage) instead of octopus. The takoyaki pan is a lot of fun to use









Wish I could get the time lapse video as a gif, but not sure… here are a few still shots from it


----------



## chiffonodd

aboynamedsuita said:


> I got it in 2013 (?) and used it daily for eggs with sautéed vegetables for at least several Years. Eventually they all seem to lose their nonstick abitily, it’s just a matter of when rather than if. I only used silicone utensils, low-med heat, hand wash with microfibre cloth, etc. … doesn’t seem to matter. It still works (better than regular SS) for things like okonomiyaki where you cook with some fat, but on my prior attempt I had the pork belly kind of stick. This time I partially cooked it in a separate pan to render some fat, and that seemed to help. Like it since I have the lid for it, but probably won’t get another, I also have a 32cm that still works really well and a 20cm that I can’t find (it stuck worse than the 24cm). I’d like to see how that depreciating warranty works, but wish I cashed in within the first 5 years.



Too good to be true I guess  Thanks for the candid feedback.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

aboynamedsuita said:


> I got it in 2013 (?) and used it daily for eggs with sautéed vegetables for at least several Years. Eventually they all seem to lose their nonstick abitily, it’s just a matter of when rather than if. I only used silicone utensils, low-med heat, hand wash with microfibre cloth, etc. … doesn’t seem to matter. It still works (better than regular SS) for things like okonomiyaki where you cook with some fat, but on my prior attempt I had the pork belly kind of stick. This time I partially cooked it in a separate pan to render some fat, and that seemed to help. Like it since I have the lid for it, but probably won’t get another, I also have a 32cm that still works really well and a 20cm that I can’t find (it stuck worse than the 24cm). I’d like to see how that depreciating warranty works, but wish I cashed in within the first 5 years.



Have you considered carbon steel? Mine have completely taken over as my non-stick pans.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

aboynamedsuita said:


> I also made takoyaki recently… next time it’ll be made with okonomiyaki ingredients (sautéed pork and cabbage) instead of octopus. The takoyaki pan is a lot of fun to use
> View attachment 115731
> 
> View attachment 115732
> 
> 
> Wish I could get the time lapse video as a gif, but not sure… here are a few still shots from it
> View attachment 115733
> 
> View attachment 115734
> 
> View attachment 115735
> 
> View attachment 115736



That looks fantastic and that plate is awesome!

I clicked on something like a Japanese or Asian street food video one day. No commentary just the live noises of the cooking and stalls.

One guy was making this on a large scale. He could just pop the balls with a chopstick and they'd flip over. It was super engrossing to watch.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cold snowy day out there so a hearty breakfast before shoveling sounded good. Using up them leftover potatoes and leaks.


----------



## parbaked

aboynamedsuita said:


> It still works (better than regular SS) for things like okonomiyaki where you cook with some fat, but on my prior attempt I had the pork belly kind of stick. This time I partially cooked it in a separate pan to render some fat, and that seemed to help.


Your takoyaki game looks strong!
Carbon steel works really well for okonomiyaki.
I use raw pork belly and flip it again to give the first side at least a minute in the rendered pork fat!!
I'm also finding it's better with more cabbage than I think can possibly be right.
I picked up a mountain yam and a half pound of belly to try again today...


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Cold snowy day out there so a hearty breakfast before shoveling sounded good. Using up them leftover potatoes and leaks.



So, did you use your new carbon pan to make that omelet? It looks about the right size.


----------



## Lars

Chicken breast, creamed leeks, grilled veggies and pan sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> So, did you use your new carbon pan to make that omelet? It looks about the right size.



I did. When I get a new one I try to find things to cook in it for a couple weeks to help set the seasoning. That's two eggs and it worked well. The 10 1/4" lets you move the egg around more so with the smaller one I just laid a piece of foil over it for a couple minutes to let the top firm up a tad before flipping. Probably wasn't necessary.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Have you considered carbon steel? Mine have completely taken over as my non-stick pans.


I have a number of de buyer mineral B pans too but there are some lower temp delicate egg, fish, acidic, etc. dishes where nonstick pans simply works better,


----------



## aboynamedsuita

parbaked said:


> Your takoyaki game looks strong!
> Carbon steel works really well for okonomiyaki.
> I use raw pork belly and flip it again to give the first side at least a minute in the rendered pork fat!!
> I'm also finding it's better with more cabbage than I think can possibly be right.
> I picked up a mountain yam and a half pound of belly to try again today...
> 
> View attachment 115769


Thanks! I saw even the kewpie mayo account was impressed lol






I’m going to make miniature okonomiyaki in the takoyaki pan soon. Finely chop the pork and cabbage (also partially cook) before adding to the batter


----------



## parbaked

aboynamedsuita said:


> I saw even the kewpie mayo account was impressed lol


I hope they sponsor you...free Kewpie!!


----------



## Byphy

A slim frittata. Aka frititty. 









Btw, the okonomiyaki & takoyaki game in here is strong af


----------



## 4wa1l

Some of the nicest fish (ocean trout) I've managed to cook at home. I can never usually get the skin quite right but got lucky today.


----------



## Michi

4wa1l said:


> I can never usually get the skin quite right but got lucky today.


Looks seriously crispy!


----------



## DitmasPork

Farfalle with rapini and Cajun andouille sausage.


----------



## Lars

Pizza with spicy Italian sausage and fennel.


----------



## madmotts

Lars said:


> Pizza with spicy Italian sausage and fennel.


My pizza never looks like that. Whats your heat source? I do like hints of black crispy on my pizza. When I attempt to, there’s more than just the edges.


----------



## Lars

madmotts said:


> My pizza never looks like that. Whats your heat source? I do like hints of black crispy on my pizza. When I attempt to, there’s more than just the edges.


I use my domestic oven, cranked to 275C, with a 6mm baking steel. The dough is J. Kenji Lopez-Alt's New York pizza dough recipe with some baking enzymes added. It baked for 9 minutes.


----------



## home chef

Japanese inspired Omelet. Had some stuff I had been using for sushi and thought, hey what if i put this in an omelet and breaded it.

tamago egg mix with wasabi for the base, stir fried mushroom, onion, pineapple, bell pepper, and broccoli, smoked salmon, pickled radish, cucumber, green onion, spicy mayo, and cheese for the filling and finally a panko breading on the outside.


----------



## DitmasPork

home chef said:


> Japanese inspired Omelet. Had some stuff I had been using for sushi and thought, hey what if i put this in an omelet and breaded it.
> 
> tamago egg mix with wasabi for the base, stir fried mushroom, onion, pineapple, bell pepper, and broccoli, smoked salmon, pickled radish, cucumber, green onion, spicy mayo, and cheese for the filling and finally a panko breading on the outside.



I like the idea of breading an omelette. Have you considered doing smaller, thinner omelettes, rolling ingredients in it like an egg roll, then dipping them in an egg wash (so panko will stick), breading with panko before deep frying?


----------



## home chef

I had not considered it. I was just playing around in the kitchen and decided to give breading an omelet a whirl. Cooking the omelet on one side for awhile, adding the breading and then flipping it and adding the inner ingredients worked rather well and certainly gave it a unique texture. It really came out very well


----------



## DitmasPork

home chef said:


> I had not considered it. I was just playing around in the kitchen and decided to give breading an omelet a whirl. Cooking the omelet on one side for awhile, adding the breading and then flipping it and adding the inner ingredients worked rather well and certainly gave it a unique texture. It really came out very well



Love panko's crunch on nearly anything!


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> I use my domestic oven, cranked to 275C, with a 6mm baking steel. The dough is J. Kenji Lopez-Alt's New York pizza dough recipe with some baking enzymes added. It baked for 9 minutes.



Where'd you get the baking steel? Heard they're better than pizza bricks, ...but weigh a lot.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Where'd you get the baking steel? Heard they're better than pizza bricks, ...but weigh a lot.


I got it from a local shop, it's 8kg. Works much better than the stone I used before.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> I got it from a local shop, it's 8kg. Works much better than the stone I used before.


You ever do meats on it?


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> You ever do meats on it?


On the steel? Have only used it for bread/pizza. How would you use it for meat?


----------



## AT5760

Sweet and sour fish tiles; green beans with black beans and chili


----------



## coxhaus

We decided to have desert tonight. Fresh baked brownies with Vallina bean ice cream and some great wine syrup from our local Winery topped with whipped cream and a cherry.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cajun Andouille Sausage and Purple Cabbage simmered in Belgian Cidre—seasoned with brown mustard seeds, ajwain, all spice, kosher salt. 225 Heiji, spicy Swedish.


----------



## big_adventure

Potato leek soup with sauteed spinach and zucchini.


----------



## coxhaus

It is a cloudy dreary day and we decided to have pot roast. I couldn't decide on what to include in the pot roast. I did not find any real hits on this forum. So, this is what I made. It is a lot of cab and beef broth probably half and half. 






Time to make gravy. I may precook the onions next time and see if I like it better.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

A really great kid is going through a really tough time and it turns out her favorite food is mac and cheese. So I made her up a couple pans.

Gruyere, sharp white cheddar, Jack, and parm, crumbled bacon and toasted panko. Tossed in a surprise for her dad. 












Sure hope she likes it.


----------



## ptolemy

Paella


----------



## coxhaus

Looks good. I have never made Paella. I need to try it sometime.


----------



## camochili

Chickenbreast in a sichuan and pepper sauce and brussel sprouts


----------



## Michi

Irish Whiskey Braised Short Ribs.


----------



## outofgamut

Like @*ptolemy *I made Paella.

Note: Paella is one of those dishes that can cause strong reactions in some regarding how to cook it. So, for the sake of full disclosure, I did not actually cook it on a wood fire, it did not contain rabbit, green beens or - I have to admit - snails. I even committed the cardinal sin and put seafood in it (quite a bit, actually) - so have at me... (NB: Paella is actually the name of the typical Valencian steel pan this dish is cooked in - which I _did_ use, so maybe that edges me a bit into the good side again).


----------



## Lars

This 20 minute Rigatoni all'Arrabbiata was so tasty I would happily have spend a few hours cooking it.


----------



## ptolemy

outofgamut said:


> Like @*ptolemy *I made Paella.
> 
> Note: Paella is one of those dishes that can cause strong reactions in some regarding how to cook it. So, for the sake of full disclosure, I did not actually cook it on a wood fire, it did not contain rabbit, green beens or - I have to admit - snails. I even committed the cardinal sin and put seafood in it (quite a bit, actually) - so have at me... (NB: Paella is actually the name of the typical Valencian steel pan this dish is cooked in - which I _did_ use, so maybe that edges me a bit into the good side again).
> 
> View attachment 116146
> View attachment 116147
> View attachment 116148
> View attachment 116149



Both of us are going to the paella hell!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another Sunday fridge sweep lunch.

Had one left over leek and few dill stems from my fish dinner the other night and they weren't going to last much longer. A few creminis that had seen better days. Hmmmm...

I literally had no idea what I was going to do when I started. Carbon steel was on the stove so I started warming it up and cutting up the leek.

Started getting some ideas and reached for the tomato paste but...since I was already preheating the Matfer, no acid and back it went.

Ended up being leeks, mushrooms and chickpeas sauted in a little white wine and butter with garlic, dill, turmeric and cayenne. Pretty tasty and filling and enough left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## DamageInc

Made a few pizzas for dinner.


----------



## outofgamut

DamageInc said:


> Made a few pizzas for dinner.



Looking good!

Give adding the rocket _after_ baking a try sometime - the crunch and spicy bite of the fresh rocket goes v well with things like fresh prosciutto or pepperoni.


----------



## DamageInc

I do that already sometimes actually. It's a good tip.

I prefer it cooked under the cheese so it doesn't dry out, but some of my family like it fresh on top afterwards. Two different ways, both delicious.


----------



## Lars

I made Greek lemon chicken again. 
Apologies for the messy plate - I ment to make it look nice, but somehow it came out looking like I threw it at the plate from a distance


----------



## BazookaJoe

ptolemy said:


> Both of us are going to the paella hell!


Paella hell is getting really crowded lately... but you can't beat the food!


----------



## outofgamut

BazookaJoe said:


> Paella hell is getting really crowded lately... but you can't beat the food!
> 
> 
> View attachment 116269



Having a large circular burner like the one you’re using is going to make a world of difference! Also terrific for Asian stir fries.


----------



## parbaked

Had a small piece of pork belly leftover so made a simple Japanese curry.




Had to save a few slices for an okonomiyaki before cubing the belly!




Grated apple helps thicken and lends the fruitiness that makes it a Japanese style curry.




Oishi


----------



## BazookaJoe

outofgamut said:


> Having a large circular burner like the one you’re using is going to make a world of difference! Also terrific for Asian stir fries.


It was my first time using it and it did very evenly heat that large (50cm, flat area 40.6cm dia) carbon steel pan, something my 3000W induction burner could not do with my large cast iron pan. I want to get a wok next, but after I just bought 40cm and 50cm steel pans, I've kind of run out of room to store it!


----------



## MarcelNL

having a propane burner that size/heat your wok will not need to be stored at all...


----------



## DitmasPork

BazookaJoe said:


> Paella hell is getting really crowded lately... but you can't beat the food!
> 
> 
> View attachment 116269


That's awesome! I miss having a yeard.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roasted Chicken with Coffee-Ancho-Guajillo Chile Spice Rub


----------



## AT5760

That rub seems to get a lot of mileage in your kitchen!


----------



## Twigg

Something simple and very creamy... butternut squash soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Dude! I did the same thing tonight!


----------



## BazookaJoe

DitmasPork said:


> That's awesome! I miss having a yeard.


You living in the city? I was born in Brooklyn. Very happy to be down in the land of warm now, especially as I'm putting together my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## DitmasPork

BazookaJoe said:


> You living in the city? I was born in Brooklyn. Very happy to be down in the land of warm now, especially as I'm putting together my outdoor kitchen.


Where in Brooklyn were you born? We live in Brooklyn, been trying to get to Hawaii for the last year to visit my parents, to commandeer the backyard grill.


----------



## Lars

Persian comfort food - Fesenjoon.


----------



## parbaked

Chef John’s roast chicken, sausage, peppers and potatoes with fennel salad...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Chef John’s roast chicken, sausage, peppers and potatoes with fennel salad...
> View attachment 116434



Made that same chicken and sausage many times! One of my favorites of his. His hot mustard chickens thighs is up there for me too!


----------



## BazookaJoe

DitmasPork said:


> Where in Brooklyn were you born? We live in Brooklyn, been trying to get to Hawaii for the last year to visit my parents, to commandeer the backyard grill.


The hospital is no longer there... Evangelical Deaconess Hospital, Chauncey Street. My father's family lived in Brooklyn, my mom's was from Queens.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Weather is great! (Sorry my frozen brother and sisters). Short sleeve t-shirt and outdoor wok-work.
mar Po tofu


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Persian comfort food - Fesenjoon.
> View attachment 116425



I like the salad. What did you put on it? Lemon juice and olive oil, maybe a spice?

I don't know what Fesenjoon is? I googled it but I still have no idea.


----------



## Polycentric

oh my gosh scrolling through this thread and seeing so much food has made me so happy .

here's some poke i made. too lazy to trim the fish perfectly but it tasted great regardless!


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I like the salad. What did you put on it? Lemon juice and olive oil, maybe a spice?
> 
> I don't know what Fesenjoon is? I googled it but I still have no idea.


Yes, that's it - lemon juice, olive oil and dried mint.

Fesenjoon is a stew with walnuts and pomegranate molasses. Mine has chicken, but it can also be made with eggplant.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Sushi practice


----------



## Michi

YumYumSauce said:


> Sushi practice


Awesome job!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

YumYumSauce said:


> Sushi practice




Nice job with the radish!!!


----------



## Lars

YumYumSauce said:


> Sushi practice


Looks like practice went well!


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

YumYumSauce said:


> Sushi practice


Cool 
I see you’re also left handed


----------



## RDalman

Not really food but related cooking maybe. Last couple of days I found my boiler can cook some goodie charcoal. Simple ~10l old floor-oil bucket with some holes punched. I might even give up the idea of building a oildrum charcoal retort as this way the heat is put into the house heating system


----------



## dafox

YumYumSauce said:


> Sushi practice


Which yanagiba is that?


----------



## YumYumSauce

Thanks! @Michi @Lars @HumbleHomeCook .

Yup its painful as a lefty esp in the knife world @aboynamedsuita but it is what it is.

Lefty Gesshin Uraku 270 mm @dafox


----------



## Lars

Fish and chips with mushy peas and tartar sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Torikatsu, shrooms and cabbage...


----------



## Byphy

parbaked said:


> Chef John’s roast chicken, sausage, peppers and potatoes with fennel salad...
> View attachment 116434


Complete w cayenne?


----------



## Lars

First try at Neapolitan pizza.
Should have listened when I read that you should drain your fresh mozzarella, it came out a little soupy, but very delicious.
I might give it another go later, since I made extra dough in fear of screwing up..


----------



## parbaked

I would gladly trade the pan pizza I made last night with sausage and mushrooms...


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> I would gladly trade the pan pizza I made last night with sausage and mushrooms...


I see your pan pizza and offer for trade my second, less soupy Neapolitan attempt.


----------



## Koop

Grilled salmon and shishito peppers with fried rice.


----------



## Polycentric

I made lentils for the first time a few days ago! Sloppy plating and cutting though as it was right after practice and more concerned with stuffing food down my face than making it look nicer


----------



## Slk707

Cooked a brisket but forgot to get a good after Pic before it got sliced up and partially eaten but here it is anyways


----------



## outofgamut

Tagliatelle al ragù alla Bolognese.

I always wanted to follow the original description of the recipe which uses finely diced meat rather than ground but only did that for the first time today. Anything to use the knives, really - yesterday I cooked onion soup for the first time ever - good excuse to go through 2 kg of onions.


----------



## Lars

Lamb rump and Patatas a lo Pobre.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Polycentric said:


> I made lentils for the first time a few days ago! Sloppy plating and cutting though as it was right after practice and more concerned with stuffing food down my face than making it look nicer View attachment 116938
> 
> View attachment 116939



Looks great to me!


----------



## MarcelNL

guys, Bolognese does not exist other than outside of Italy  



Mise en place for todays dinner;


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> guys, Bolognese does not exist other than outside of Italy


I am outside of Italy, so no problem for me


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Mise en place for todays dinner;


Good meez = happy cooking.


----------



## parbaked

MarcelNL said:


> Bolognese does not exist other than outside of Italy


Bolognese definitely exists in Italy, it just doesn't have tomatoes and is traditionally served with fresh tagliatelle, never spaghetti...
Pelligrino Artusi's famous 1891 cookbook "_La scienza in cucina e l'arte di mangier bene" _has the first recorded a recipe for Maccheroni alla bolognese.


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> a lo Pobre.


So, that's how the poor cook the potatoes? 
Nice dish, anyway...Looks yummy.
Btw, I challenge you...Tonight I cook lamb with spinach, green onion, green garlic and parsley 
Pics to follow, it is still in the oven.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MarcelNL said:


> guys, Bolognese does not exist other than outside of Italy
> 
> 
> 
> Mise en place for todays dinner;



The blue and white bowel in the upper right corner is very cool.


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> Tonight I cook lamb with spinach, green onion, green garlic and parsley
> Pics to follow, it is still in the oven.


It sounds nice, can’t wait to see it..!


----------



## MarcelNL

came out allright ;-)

Pipa Dofu, seared cumin beef and Bok choi with sizzling oil and some fried rice


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> came out allright ;-)
> 
> Pipa Dofu, seared cumin beef and Bok choi with sizzling oil and some fried rice


Nice spread, looks really good.


----------



## MarcelNL

I really have to applaud Fuchsia Dunlop, I'm now something like 5 years into Chinese cooking and could not have mastered it without her introduction !


----------



## Migraine

Mapo tofu and rice.


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> It sounds nice, can’t wait to see it..!


Here it goes - lamb garnished with spinach, green onion, green garlic and parsley...Well...and some Kramer Carbon and Heiji SS petty.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Everyone starts making stock at 7am on Saturday morning right? 






Slow rendering the fat out of the skin I'd saved.





Transformation.





See ya in a couple hours...





Beautiful.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My best friend is a big fan of stock-making day too. He loves chicken and carrots.











He'll have some fine snacking for a few days.


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> Here it goes - lamb garnished with spinach, green onion, green garlic and parsley...Well...and some Kramer Carbon and Heiji SS petty.


That looks wonderful. Nice blades too..


----------



## outofgamut

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Everyone starts making stock at 7am on Saturday morning right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow rendering the fat out of the skin I'd saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya in a couple hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.


I make my chicken stock in a 12L pressure cooker. I use chicken carcasses which are v cheap at the poultry shop and add crudely sliced veggies. The pressure cooker takes 45 minutes and produces a wonderful, clean stock.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

outofgamut said:


> I make my chicken stock in a 12L pressure cooker. I use chicken carcasses which are v cheap at the poultry shop and add crudely sliced veggies. The pressure cooker takes 45 minutes and produces a wonderful, clean stock.



I usually break down a few chickens a month and I save the carcasses just for stock. Veggies are often the end-of-the week stuff that needs to be used up.

I don't have a pressure cooker. The wife has talked about getting an Instant Pot but I'm mostly indifferent. We don't have a lot of storage room in the kitchen and I enjoy the stock making process. It just makes me happy.


----------



## outofgamut

parbaked said:


> Bolognese definitely exists in Italy, it just doesn't have tomatoes and is traditionally served with fresh tagliatelle, never spaghetti...
> Pelligrino Artusi's famous 1891 cookbook "_La scienza in cucina e l'arte di mangier bene" _has the first recorded a recipe for Maccheroni alla bolognese.


Another paella situation, it would seem 



> The recipe for “Bolognese Classic Ragù” was filed with the Bologna Chamber of Commerce on October 17, 1982, by the Bologna Delegation of the Italian Academy of Cuisine.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 300 g coarsely ground beef
> 150 g pork belly
> 50 g yellow carrot
> 50 g celery stalk
> 30 g onion
> 300 g tomato sauce or peeled tomatoes
> ½ glass of dry white wine
> ½ glass of whole milk
> a little broth
> extra virgin olive oil or butter
> salt
> pepper
> ½ glass of whipping cream (optional)
> 
> Preparation:
> Melt the bacon, first diced and then finely chopped with the crescent, possibly in a terracotta or aluminum thick pan of about 20 cm. Combine 3 tablespoons of oil or 50 g of butter and the finely chopped odors and let them dry gently. Add the minced meat and mix well with a ladle making it brown until it “sizzles”. Pour in the wine and stir gently until it has completely evaporated. Add the passata or the peeled tomatoes, cover and simmer slowly for about 2 hours, adding broth when necessary, then add the milk towards the end to dampen the acidity of the tomato. Season with salt and pepper. In the end, when the sauce is ready, according to the Bolognese use, add the cream if it is to season dry pasta. For tagliatelle, its use is to be excluded. This is the “updated” recipe of the real Bolognese ragù, filed on October 17, 1982, by the Bolognese delegation of the Italian Academy of Cuisine at the Bologna Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## outofgamut

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I usually break down a few chickens a month and I save the carcasses just for stock. Veggies are often the end-of-the week stuff that needs to be used up.
> 
> I don't have a pressure cooker. The wife has talked about getting an Instant Pot but I'm mostly indifferent. We don't have a lot of storage room in the kitchen and I enjoy the stock making process. It just makes me happy.


I couldn’t think of many better reasons to do what you do!


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Everyone starts making stock at 7am on Saturday morning right?



I did that last Saturday! I'll bet your house smelled so good today.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> I did that last Saturday! I'll bet your house smelled so good today.



Indeed. Whenever I make stock the wife will comment several times about how good the house smells.


----------



## chefwp

I've been looking fwd to this meal all week. I picked up a whole peeled prime beef tenderloin last week, froze a roast and some petit fillets, and kept a 2lb Chateaubriand roast for today. I seasoned it yesterday and positioned it in my frig to expose it to air and dry the surfaces. It looked almost good enough to eat today pre-cooking. Started early to make espagnole and later a demi, and finally a red wine demi to go with, also roasted cauli and yellow potatoes. I should have thrown a red pepper in there, good thing I had scallions or it would have been a "study in beige."


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> I've been looking fwd to this meal all week. I picked up a whole peeled prime beef tenderloin last week, froze a roast and some petit fillets, and kept a 2lb Chateaubriand roast for today. I seasoned it yesterday and positioned it in my frig to expose it to air and dry the surfaces. It looked almost good enough to eat today pre-cooking. Started early to make espagnole and later a demi, and finally a red wine demi to go with, also roasted cauli and yellow potatoes. I should have thrown a red pepper in there, good thing I had scallions or it would have been a "study in beige."
> View attachment 117047
> 
> View attachment 117048
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050
> 
> View attachment 117051
> 
> View attachment 117052




That sauce looks divine! Demi is something I've yet to attempt.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That sauce looks divine! Demi is something I've yet to attempt.


Thanks. It freezes well too, so if you go to the trouble to make an espagnole base, you can at least enjoy it a few times.


----------



## Michi

The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.


----------



## dafox

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.
> View attachment 117054
> 
> View attachment 117055


Time for some chickens!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.
> View attachment 117054
> 
> View attachment 117055



Only you would consider homemade bacon and sourdough as the simplest breakfast!


----------



## Michi

dafox said:


> Time for some chickens!


It's been on my mind for some time. We have a large garden, with heaps of space for them to roam around. Unfortunately, there are also foxes


----------



## 4wa1l

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.
> View attachment 117054
> 
> View attachment 117055


That bread!!!


----------



## outofgamut

chefwp said:


> I've been looking fwd to this meal all week. I picked up a whole peeled prime beef tenderloin last week, froze a roast and some petit fillets, and kept a 2lb Chateaubriand roast for today. I seasoned it yesterday and positioned it in my frig to expose it to air and dry the surfaces. It looked almost good enough to eat today pre-cooking. Started early to make espagnole and later a demi, and finally a red wine demi to go with, also roasted cauli and yellow potatoes. I should have thrown a red pepper in there, good thing I had scallions or it would have been a "study in beige."
> View attachment 117047
> 
> View attachment 117048
> 
> View attachment 117049
> 
> View attachment 117050
> 
> View attachment 117051
> 
> View attachment 117052


You shouldn’t be doing this without inviting some friends over for dinner.


----------



## outofgamut

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.
> View attachment 117054
> 
> View attachment 117055


Given the level you operate on I wouldn’t at all be surprised to hear that you laid those eggs yourself.


----------



## Michi

After all the talk about clam chowder in the recipe forum, I figured I might as well make some, seeing that I haven't eaten clam chowder in about five years. (It's not something that is popular in Australia.)

I followed Kenji's recipe (using clam juice, not water). The only modification is that, together with the cream, I added a tablespoon of calvados. (Mainly because I didn't have any sherry around. Cognac would work fine, too, no doubt.)

The bacon is homemade (of course  ) and, because oyster crackers are absolutely unavailable in Australia, I baked my own.

This turned out absolutely delicious, and much like I remember it from eating it in Boston. The only change I would make for next time is to thicken it ever so slightly (using Xantham gum rather than corn starch).




Look, it's all beige!


----------



## big_adventure

Sunday soup time!

The red beans and corn were already cooked at this point, so they weren't on the board.


----------



## Michi

big_adventure said:


> Sunday soup time!


Absolutely love the photo!

There is something about fresh and vibrant ingredients that creates a beauty all of its own. Objectively, there is nothing to see here except a bunch of vegetables. But, somehow, they evoke quite a strong reaction of "this is good", "I like this", and "this is beautiful".

When I was young, I never understood the point of a still life painting. I looked at lots of them, from lots of famous masters. And they left me cold. "Why on earth would someone spend two weeks of their life to paint a bowl of apples?"

Now that I'm much older, I think I get the idea of why those painters chose to paint those pictures.


----------



## big_adventure

Michi said:


> Absolutely love the photo!
> 
> There is something about fresh and vibrant ingredients that creates a beauty all of its own. Objectively, there is nothing to see here except a bunch of vegetables. But, somehow, they evoke quite a strong reaction of "this is good", "I like this", "this is beautiful".
> 
> When I was young, I never understood the point of a still life painting. I looked at lots of them, from lots of famous masters. And they left me cold. "Why on earth would someone spend two weeks of their life to paint a bowl of apples?"
> 
> Now that I'm much older, I think I get the idea of why those painters chose to paint those pictures.



I agree wholeheartedly. With age, wisdom, I suppose. 

Once I did the beginning of the setup - washed and peeled everything, basically - the colors just popped and I figured... yeah, photo. Once it was there, it showed up in Google Photos and it just looked electric. I made my kids and GF wait a couple of extra minutes to post this before we dug into the soup. Ah, well, it was the temperature of Dante's 9th circle at that point anyway.


----------



## Michi

Sorry, I just have to ask… What's the "Dublin" thing in the top right corner? Vodka or water?


----------



## chefwp

outofgamut said:


> You shouldn’t be doing this without inviting some friends over for dinner.


True words! Nothing is better than breaking bread with friends.


----------



## big_adventure

Michi said:


> Sorry, I just have to ask… What's the "Dublin" thing in the top right corner? Vodka or water?



It's water. It's a pint glass from Porterhouse Brewing Company, an Irish brewer which makes some of the beers one of my local pubs uses. It's run by friends, and therefore, I have a LOT of their glasses at my house. The phrase says:


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan chicken curry.


----------



## camochili

Glazed chicken legs with a spicy mango salad


----------



## McMan

Michi said:


> ... and, because oyster crackers are absolutely unavailable in Australia, I baked my own.


Respect


----------



## Michi

McMan said:


> Respect


Thanks!

They are ridiculously easy to make. Start to finish takes less than an hour. I used this recipe: Homemade Oyster Crackers » Little Vienna


----------



## ptolemy

Made 10lbs batch of meatballs. Used 6 cans of san morsano tomato's hand blended. 10lbs of beef chuck, 5 lbs of onions, 1 pound of pecorino, 3 heads of garlic, pepper flakes and panko with milk. Parsley and Sage. Turned out amazing. I frozen 3 batches of 2.5lbs and other batch we had a taste with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lars

This plate of Channa Masala was seriously yummy.


----------



## DamageInc

Stir fried udon noodles with bok choi and duck.


----------



## coxhaus

Yes, I would like to know how you made your Demi?

I have been playing with a red wine sauce which I use butter, beef stock, and red wine about 50/50 reduced to a thick sauce.
I have added thyme sometimes with a bay leaf also mushrooms. I was thinking of making a roux then add beef stock and red wine and reducing that next time.
I also was thinking of a green peppercorn version.


----------



## Lars

I love food from all over the world, but sometimes it's nice to have something familiar and so today I cooked this absolutely classic Danish dish of 'Frikadeller with stewed cabbage and potatoes'.


----------



## chiffonodd

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.



SO THAT'S HOW THEY MAKE EGGS ALL NICE IN A LARGE PAN WHILE ALSO COOKING OTHER $#1+ AT THE SAME TIME

/mindblown


----------



## outofgamut

Deconstructed salade niçoise in the style of Frankstein (Salmon was easier to quickly buy after work than tuna).


----------



## Lars

I made Tom Kha Gai for dinner.


----------



## parbaked

Croque madam tartines for lunch




Pad Kra Pao and a slightly burnt Thai omelet for dinner...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Croque madam tartines for lunch
> View attachment 117588
> 
> Pad Kra Pao and a slightly burnt Thai omelet for dinner...
> View attachment 117589



Croque Madame is my wife's favorite thing I cook. It's what she always requests on birthdays, anniversaries, etc.


----------



## DamageInc

My brother's birthday today so I whipped up some steaks. This is corn fed F1 wagyu from Australia, MBS 3-5. Cut with my 300mm Toyama suji of course.


----------



## Checkpure

DamageInc said:


> My brother's birthday today so I whipped up some steaks. This is corn fed F1 wagyu from Australia, MBS 3-5. Cut with my 300mm Toyama suji of course.
> 
> View attachment 117603
> View attachment 117604



Man I miss Australian Wagyu. Those are going to be amazing.


----------



## FishmanDE

Salad for lunch:
endives, nuts and seeds, pecorino, guajillo, chamomile


----------



## DavidPF

Polycentric said:


> I made lentils for the first time a few days ago! Sloppy plating and cutting though


"Lentils" and "tidy photos" don't seem to go together anyway. The best you can hope for is to look like it will taste good - which yours definitely does.


----------



## DavidPF

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The wife has talked about getting an Instant Pot but I'm mostly indifferent.


I think the people who really benefit the most from an Instant Pot - the ones who rave about how good it is - are the ones who are now making foods they simply wouldn't have made before they got one. The people who already make "Instant Pot food" anyway seem generally much less impressed.


----------



## outofgamut

Lars said:


> I made Tom Kha Gai for dinner.
> View attachment 117587
> 
> View attachment 117586


Kudos for not using a paste! I usually can’t be bothered, TBH, and very much do use a paste.


----------



## outofgamut

Checkpure said:


> Man I miss Australian Wagyu. Those are going to be amazing.


I don’t usually spend $$$ on produce. Don’t get me wrong: you get what you pay for - but I try to reign it in.

However, the other day I started chatting to the owner of a Wagyu stall at our beautiful Queen Victoria Market after having spotted beef for $480/kg. He was a really nice guy, didn’t make me feel like an idiot for asking all kinds of questions about prices, quality, etc.

In the end I walked away with 200g of his cheapest cut, some crossbred Wagyu rump for $80/kg. Many of you will not be surprised to hear that it was one of the best steaks I ever had. This is going to burn some whole into my pocket over the years to come and likely only going to get worse. As if those knives weren’t bad enough...


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> I made Tom Kha Gai for dinner.
> View attachment 117587
> 
> View attachment 117586



My wife took a Thai cooking class at the college using coconut milk, galanga and lime leaves. I like it.


----------



## M1k3

Filet Mignon de la perte de salaire, sautéed broccoli and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## DavidPF

M1k3 said:


> de la perte de salaire


Sincerely hoping this means "this stuff costs way too much" and not "no more job"...

(Or perhaps it's ancient French for "Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt" ...)


----------



## M1k3

DavidPF said:


> Sincerely hoping this means "this stuff costs way too much" and not "no more job"...
> 
> (Or perhaps it's ancient French for "Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt" ...)


No and closer but no.

And no.


----------



## DavidPF

In that case, congratulations on whatever change is going on!


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> No and closer but no.
> 
> And no.


It's French for "legit". 
... or for "this steak came with me out the back door because they don't pay me enough for this ****".


----------



## DavidPF

In that other case, congratulations on a steak, anyway!


----------



## DavidPF

McMan said:


> It's French for "legit".


Nobody wants bifteck au bâtard. 

TIL...


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> It's French for "legit".
> ... or for "this steak came with me out the back door because they don't pay me enough for this ****".


Enough, correct amount. Tomato, potato.


----------



## M1k3

McMan said:


> It's French for "legit".
> ... or for "this steak came with me out the back door because they don't pay me enough for this ****".


For a hypothetical example why hypothetical steaks would hypothetically get legs and walk off the premises, hypothetical worker has several days over overtime and hypothetically being paid for 80.00 regular hours on the dot without overtime. Hypothetically speaking.


----------



## big_adventure

M1k3 said:


> For a hypothetical example why hypothetical steaks would hypothetically get legs and walk off the premises, hypothetical worker has several days over overtime and hypothetically being paid for 80.00 regular hours on the dot without overtime. Hypothetically speaking.



It sounds, hypothetically, that hypothetical user is justifiably recouping hypothetical payment that hypothetical bosses don't want to deliver. Hypothetically.


----------



## DamageInc

outofgamut said:


> I don’t usually spend $$$ on produce. Don’t get me wrong: you get what you pay for - but I try to reign it in.
> 
> However, the other day I started chatting to the owner of a Wagyu stall at our beautiful Queen Victoria Market after having spotted beef for $480/kg. He was a really nice guy, didn’t make me feel like an idiot for asking all kinds of questions about prices, quality, etc.
> 
> In the end I walked away with 200g of his cheapest cut, some crossbred Wagyu rump for $80/kg. Many of you will not be surprised to hear that it was one of the best steaks I ever had. This is going to burn some whole into my pocket over the years to come and likely only going to get worse. As if those knives weren’t bad enough...


The steak I made yesterday was 450 DKK/KG.
Well worth it for a special occasion, in my opinion. However minimum order size is 2.1kg from the website. I only needed half, so the rest went in the freezer for next time.


----------



## outofgamut

DamageInc said:


> The steak I made yesterday was 450 DKK/KG.
> Well worth it for a special occasion, in my opinion.



Completely agree!

However, our household is on the larger side of things so special food for special occasions still has a price ceiling


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni alla Genovese.


----------



## parbaked

Peanut butter & honey on Dave's Killer Bread...


----------



## parbaked

First time cooking Tokyo turnips...




Poached the bulbs in dashi with soy, mirin and sake




Blanched the greens and dressed in sesame soy sake (gome-ae)





Served with pork shogoyaki




Oishi...


----------



## Koop

parbaked said:


> First time cooking Tokyo turnips...
> View attachment 117764
> 
> Poached the bulbs in dashi with soy, mirin and sake
> View attachment 117766
> 
> Blanched the greens and dressed in sesame soy sake (gome-ae)
> View attachment 117767
> 
> Served with pork shogoyaki
> View attachment 117765
> 
> View attachment 117768


Looks awesome - recipes please!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Wait a second! Catfish is a vegetable???!!! 






Sorry, I just realized the picture of the final dish is a little blurry. But you get the idea.


----------



## andrewsa

Vietnamese braised pork belly and basa. 

Braised in coconut water, little sugar and fish sauce. Then reduced it till it completely caramelized and turned into a glaze thanks to the pork fat.

A very salty dish that's obviously eaten with rice.


----------



## outofgamut

Risotto alla Milanese con funghi porcini - topped with (carbon) pan fried barramundi.


----------



## Dc2123

Homemade macaroni/ Italian roast pork/ brocolli rabe/ pecorino crisp / jus


----------



## DitmasPork

London Broil iwth a 3-ingredient spice rub of Urfa biber (Turkish peppers), cumin seeds, kosher salt.


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wait a second! Catfish is a vegetable???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just realized the picture of the final dish is a little blurry. But you get the idea.



Do you marinate the catfish in anything? Whattya use for breading? Looks good!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Do you marinate the catfish in anything? Whattya use for breading? Looks good!



Thank you.

I didn't marinate this batch. I do sometimes though in buttermilk but not sure I like it any more than this just as is. I always worry about making the fish too mushy. Maybe unfounded but that's what I think. This was farm raised so pretty neutral flavor. But even when I used yank them out of the Snake River on a regular basis I generally didn't marinate them.

Breading is dry and no wash on the fish. I don't pat the fish dry though either. I use a mix of corn meal, flour (loosely 2 to 1), sprinkle in some baking powder, garlic powder, onion powder, and cayenne or chipotle powder. I like to salt the fish and then bread it. Be sure to get the breading into the crannies then fry at 350F.


----------



## parbaked

Koop said:


> Looks awesome - recipes please!


Pretty much all my Japanese recipes, including homemade sauces, are based on _Just One Cookbook._
Nami also lives in San Francisco and shops at the same Japanese market, so it is easy to follow.
She also does bunch of dishes from the Midnight Diner series which I enjoy.





Home


Just One Cookbook is a Japanese food blog with 1000+ authentic home-style recipes. Learn the cuisine with easy step-by-step photo instructions and videos.




www.justonecookbook.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Pretty much all my Japanese recipes, including homemade sauces, are based on _Just One Cookbook._
> Nami also lives in San Francisco and shops at the same Japanese market, so it is easy to follow.
> She also does bunch of dishes from the Midnight Diner series which I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Just One Cookbook is a Japanese food blog with 1000+ authentic home-style recipes. Learn the cuisine with easy step-by-step photo instructions and videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justonecookbook.com



How cool to not just have access to amazing ingredients but to also be able to get exactly the same stuff from the same shops as a cookbook author!


----------



## parbaked

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How cool to not just have access to amazing ingredients but to also be able to get exactly the same stuff from the same shops as a cookbook author!


Nijiya Market is like shopping in a small grocery store in Japan.
There are no American brands. 
Fish and meat are portioned for Japanese preparations.
They even have farms to grow Japanese produce.
It makes it very easy to cook Japanese food...




__





Nijiya Market / ニジヤ マーケット - Healthy Japanese Supermarket


Please check our video & magazine, and try Nijiya\'s healthy products & recipe! ニジヤCM放映中！ニジヤのオーガニック商品やオリジナルレシピを是非お試し下さい。




www.nijiya.com


----------



## camochili

Quick lunch today. Lentil Fussili and Zucchetti with oilsardines


----------



## Raikiri

Some great looking food in this thread.

Dover Sole with croquettes.


----------



## Lars

Last night I was watching a show on BBC called Pizza Boys with a couple of English lads going to Naples and visiting all these great pizzaioli.
Feeling inspired I obviously got a little too exited and broke my pizza(again). Thankfully, even a broken pizza can be delicious..


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Thankfully, even a broken pizza can be delicious..


Your pizzas make me miss my gas range.
Maybe I can torch my crust with my Bernzomatic....


----------



## coxhaus

Raikiri said:


> Some great looking food in this thread.
> 
> Dover Sole with croquettes.



That is some hot fish will all those peppers. I just planted peppers in my garden for summer. I have to keep the hot ones away from the mild ones like habanero and shishito peppers. I like both.


----------



## Krouton

andrewsa said:


> A very salty dish that's obviously eaten with rice.



Everything in my house is eaten with rice lol


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mid-morning munchies struck.

Hmmm...what to do with these stiffening corn tortillas...






Fry 'em up with some melted cheese and spices of course! 

With a slice of ham and some greens those would've been a proper lunch.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mid-morning munchies struck.
> 
> Hmmm...what to do with these stiffening corn tortillas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fry 'em up with some melted cheese and spices of course!
> 
> With a slice of ham and some greens those would've been a proper lunch.



Almost looks like a chalupa if you add beans lettuce, and tomatoes.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> Almost looks like a chalupa if you add beans lettuce, and tomatoes.



Yeah not terribly original but tasty.


----------



## Raikiri

coxhaus said:


> That is some hot fish will all those peppers. I just planted peppers in my garden for summer. I have to keep the hot ones away from the mild ones like habanero and shishito peppers. I like both.



There's only one mild pepper there, half sliced on and the other half in the puree


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Your pizzas make me miss my gas range.
> Maybe I can torch my crust with my Bernzomatic....


No gas range was hurt while making my pizzas, they were all done in my electric oven..


----------



## kidsos

Salad with: Grilled pear, Radicchio, Testun al Barolo, Pomegranate, Sorrel and Vin Cotto


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

kidsos said:


> Salad with: Grilled pear, Radicchio, Testun al Barolo, Pomegranate, Sorrel and Vin Cotto View attachment 117909



Beautiful shot!


----------



## Dutch chef

Working towards spring season these are white chocolate and brandy filled tulips. Can’t wait to just have a normal diner service again.


----------



## Dutch chef

Michi said:


> The simplest breakfast of them all. With homemade sourdough with figs, homemade bacon, and parsley from the garden.
> View attachment 117054
> 
> View attachment 117055


Instant craving...


----------



## Dutch chef

Michi makes the best food. Why am I salivating looking at a picture...


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn't marinate this batch. I do sometimes though in buttermilk but not sure I like it any more than this just as is. I always worry about making the fish too mushy. Maybe unfounded but that's what I think. This was farm raised so pretty neutral flavor. But even when I used yank them out of the Snake River on a regular basis I generally didn't marinate them.
> 
> Breading is dry and no wash on the fish. I don't pat the fish dry though either. I use a mix of corn meal, flour (loosely 2 to 1), sprinkle in some baking powder, garlic powder, onion powder, and cayenne or chipotle powder. I like to salt the fish and then bread it. Be sure to get the breading into the crannies then fry at 350F.



Cheers! I've not had fried catfish in years—this is inspiration for me.


----------



## Lars

Dutch chef said:


> Why am I salivating looking at a picture...


Marijuana?


----------



## Dutch chef

Lars said:


> Marijuana?


Could be ? Is this like a Dutch stereotype thing you are hinting at ? Only hemp that enters my kitchen ends up in bread , ,Maybe a sorbet.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I've not had fried catfish in years—this is inspiration for me.



Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## Lars

Dutch chef said:


> Could be ? Is this like a Dutch stereotype thing you are hinting at ? Only hemp that enters my kitchen ends up in bread , ,Maybe a sorbet.


It could also be acid. Or maybe you were just hungry? We can all smoke weed now, so no hinting on my part!


----------



## coxhaus

Raikiri said:


> There's only one mild pepper there, half sliced on and the other half in the puree



As you can tell I am a pepper head. Yea, I thought the green ones were peppers also but I see now they are not. It was peppers before coffee this morning.


----------



## parbaked

Toaster oven ribs & twice baked tater with creamed kale and pintos cooked in the rib renderings...


----------



## AT5760

Salmon patties with crispy kale


----------



## Michi

Homemade Sai Ua with a rice vermicelli salad. Chillies are from the garden.


----------



## coxhaus

This is an Italian style tuna sandwich. We had it with a nice Italian wine white wine tonight.

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017347-italian-style-tuna-sandwich


----------



## Dc2123

Bird two way. Escarole + rice
+Brodo


----------



## parbaked

Dc2123 said:


> Bird two way. Escarole + rice
> +Brodo


I will buy this.
PM sent...


----------



## BillHanna

Good ol JML


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I know, a busy couple pic days from me of nothing-too-fine-and-fancy, but it has been just plain good.

So, when it's getting late and you're playing games and both have had some beers and your knife-buying-mostly-okay wife looks up and says she has a sweet tooth...

Not a lot of junk-type sweet stuff in the house.

Okay, French toast - heavy on the vanilla, cinnamon, and nutmeg - sprinkled with sugar for sweetness and caramelization. The last, very ripe banana that wouldn't have made it past tomorrow, all natural peanut butter and some dark chocolate "dust". Not very sweet with most of it coming from the banana but still garnered the "Mmmmphs" and nods of approval.







Whipped up in a carbon steel pan for easy clean up and back to the game.

Pssst... I may be angling for a Yusaku Blue 2 gyuto some time soon. I mean, I love you honey.


----------



## Bear

Smoked some butts






















Bagged and ready to freeze, its even better after an hour in the sous vid at °140F


----------



## chefwp

It is the wife's birthday today, so she'll get the royal treatment, blueberry pecan pancakes (pictured) and bacon for breakfast, Hazan inspired pasta bolognese was her ask for dinner, and in a minute I need to whip together a cream cheese pound cake to make a berry trifle later.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried cod with tahini sauce, chickpea salad and safran rice.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Pan fried cod with tahini sauce, chickpea salad and safran rice.
> View attachment 118040



Can you share your sauce recipe Lars? Sounds wonderful.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> It is the wife's birthday today, so she'll get the royal treatment, blueberry pecan pancakes (pictured) and bacon for breakfast, Hazan inspired pasta bolognese was her ask for dinner, and in a minute I need to whip together a cream cheese pound cake to make a berry trifle later.
> View attachment 118026



I mean, we _are_ going to get pictures of all that right?


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Can you share your sauce recipe Lars? Sounds wonderful.


You bet. It's from the cookbook "Moro" by Sam and Sam Clark. A book I absolutely love.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Pan fried cod with tahini sauce, chickpea salad and safran rice.
> View attachment 118040


De colores!! That is a beautiful plate!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> You bet. It's from the cookbook "Moro" by Sam and Sam Clark. A book I absolutely love.
> View attachment 118042
> 
> View attachment 118041



Excellent. Thank you! Nice and simple too.


----------



## M1k3

BillHanna said:


> Good ol JML


----------



## DitmasPork

BillHanna said:


> Good ol JML


Whatever happened to him, seems to have vanished?


----------



## AT5760

I think he got all of the information that he needed from us, for whatever venture he is/was planning.


----------



## esoo

Last I knew of JML was his website


----------



## Michi

Sourdough bagels.




With Surströmming.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

bouillabase with clams, shrimp, baby octopus, and sole


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Michi said:


> Sourdough bagels.
> View attachment 118143
> 
> With Surströmming.
> View attachment 118144


You are either a very brave or very scandinavian man


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

bicolor pain au chocolat. My first attempt at leavened laminated pastry but not laminated pastry. A bit underproved but damn fine job for a first try


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

crispy charred octopus on a parsnip puree with mint leaves and shrimp oil


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

this magnificent boule of sourdough. Sorry for not posting these all in one post


----------



## Michi

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> You are either a very brave or very scandinavian man


Naw, not Scandinavian at all, but German  In Germany, there is a long tradition of pickling and smoking fish and other seafood. And I have always liked fish such as anchovies and Lutefisk, so Surströmming is right in the groove.

One thing on my bucket list is Narezushi. I have never eaten it, but imagine that it might be reminiscent of Surströmming. Anyone here happen to have tried them both? I'm curious as to how they compare.


----------



## andrewsa

My Spaghetti alla Carbonara. 

There's no secret. It's just spaghetti, guanciale, cheese, egg and pepper.


----------



## DavidPF

Michi said:


> One thing on my bucket list is Narezushi.


I'm guessing your list will include hákarl as well. My own bucket list includes successfully avoiding those.


----------



## Michi

DavidPF said:


> I'm guessing your list will include hákarl as well. My own bucket list includes successfully avoiding those.


I had to look that up. Duly noted and added to my bucket list, thanks!


----------



## big_adventure

A little churashi...











Voilà !


----------



## 4wa1l

Made a couple of things from Joshua Mcfadden's book Six Seasons (Thanks for those who recommended it in the cookbook thread). The salad was a standout. 

Cucumber, celery, apricot salad.
Celery gratin.
Kale and mushroom lasagna.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813

Michi said:


> Naw, not Scandinavian at all, but German  In Germany, there is a long tradition of pickling and smoking fish and other seafood. And I have always liked fish such as anchovies and Lutefisk, so Surströmming is right in the groove.
> 
> One thing on my bucket list is Narezushi. I have never eaten it, but imagine that it might be reminiscent of Surströmming. Anyone here happen to have tried them both? I'm curious as to how they compare.


I’m russian and grew up eating pickled herring and smoked perch but even i wouldn’t attempt that


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Wow! Some amazingly great pictures by everyone! The food all looks great and the plating and pictures make it look even better.

Hell, I don't even like octopus and now I want some with some spaghetti and salad!


----------



## big_adventure

Seared smoked tuna and sauteed bok choi...


----------



## Lars

Keeping with tradition I'll be the fool who follows all the impeccable stuff above with a one-pan roast chicken dinner.


----------



## Bert2368

Last night was a good night to grill.

Along with the NY strip steaks and sweet corn, roasted some more overwintered parsnips along with carrots, shallots and slivered garlic, rosemary, thyme, olive oil, balsamic vinegar.

It was a good one.


----------



## DitmasPork

Okinawan Goya Chanpurū with Roasted Fennel Spiced Pork Rib Ends.


----------



## camochili

We could not really imagine how it tastes and works out, but hey, we like to try out new things and this one was very good.
Chestnut/radiccio Lasagna


----------



## DavidPF

Cool idea - glad it was a success!

The way you lay out everything on a plate beforehand sometimes looks like "Here, cook it yourself"  - I like that.


----------



## camochili

DavidPF said:


> Cool idea - glad it was a success!
> 
> The way you lay out everything on a plate beforehand sometimes looks like "Here, cook it yourself"  - I like that.


thank you David. It's more to later remember what the ingredients were, when having a quick look without searching for the recipie.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I mean, we _are_ going to get pictures of all that right?


As you wish


----------



## Lars

Lentil and coconut soup with coriander/habanero-gremolata.


----------



## AT5760

You've got my attention @Lars! Can you share the recipe?


----------



## Lars

AT5760 said:


> You've got my attention @Lars! Can you share the recipe?


Yes, it's a recipe by J. Kenji Lopez-Alt.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i'm not that great a photographer. not good enough to make chicken livers look photogenic. 

here it is. chopped chicken livers with slightly burned (damn!) caramelized onions - on toasted RYE. w/arugula salad, picked beets.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm not that great a photographer. not good enough to make chicken livers look photogenic.
> 
> here it is. chopped chicken livers with slightly burned (damn!) caramelized onions - on toasted RYE. w/arugula salad, picked beets.
> 
> View attachment 118432



Bah. Go look at my pictures. You'll feel waaaaaay better about yours!


----------



## Lars

Lamb rump, charred cabbage, lemon potatoes and tzatziki.


----------



## Koop

Pan seared scallops with lemon-caper sauce and asparagus.


----------



## btbyrd

Reuben time.


----------



## parbaked

Sausage, mushroom and basil pizza...


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla Bolognese.


----------



## esoo




----------



## boomchakabowwow

We all know what this is.


----------



## dafox

boomchakabowwow said:


> We all know what this is.
> View attachment 118889


Happy Saint Patrick's day!


----------



## dafox

A lenten stir fry, zucchini, peppers, and satay sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Yum.


----------



## parbaked

Chicken parm and fennel salad...


----------



## DavidPF

parbaked said:


> fennel salad


What (if any) dressing do you like on fennel? (Looks like you've got something simple, with sesame seeds.) It seems like a special case because it has such a particular flavour of its own.


----------



## parbaked

DavidPF said:


> What (if any) dressing do you like on fennel?


Often just lemon and olive oil, but this salad was white balsamic, olive oil and this...


----------



## Lars

Pizza Night.


----------



## DitmasPork

esoo said:


> View attachment 118886


Perfect meal in my book!


----------



## DitmasPork

Too knackered to get creative, so just a slab of meat for supper with salad and rice. Meat seasoned with a spice rub of fennel seed, cumin seed, Coleman's mustard, chili flakes, raw sugar, salt.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Duck Confit, Duck Fat Potaoes, Warm Frisee Salad tossed in Duck Fat with Duck Skin crisps, homemade pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel.

Shout out to the Gengetsu covered in duck fat


----------



## Luftmensch

Had a mediocre week last week. 

Sometimes you just want greasy comfort food


----------



## Luftmensch

More comfort food and in theme with recent posts!!


----------



## Pertti

Some self made sushi since a long time today.

Made sure to sniff the TF sticker after every other slice, a real OG smell indeed. Gonna build a habit of that for sure


----------



## Lars

Coq au vin.


----------



## kidsos

Made some Sushi and a Paté en croute this week


----------



## esoo

First smoked ribs of the year


----------



## Michi

It's that time of year again.


----------



## Michi

Tuscan pork ribs with a rocket salad with avocado and walnuts, and sautéed bell peppers from the garden.


----------



## camochili

@kidsos and @Pertti these sushi look awesome. my sister in law gifted us a sushi starter set but i am a bit cautious trying it, as from my last try i remember it looking good, but in the end it never touched the ones you know from a shushi bar. i think the rice is the crucial part and very hard to match with professionally done rice...


----------



## camochili

Yesterday we did a regional classic dish from the province we live in. In hessia we call it "grie soß", what translates into green sauce. This is made out of 7 herbs that you can buy as an assorted bunch. You mix them with yoghurt, sour cream, mustard, vinegar and lemon. Season it with salt and that's more or less it. I chop the herbs manually, not as many just throw into a kitchenaid to cut it. The difference is in the look, that is more white like you see it in the pics, or more greenish when done in a machine.
Serve it with potatoes and hard boiled eggs, have a "schoppe" (cider), and you are ready for a traditional meal.
Grettings from Hessia


----------



## Michi

Looks delicious!

For the non-Germans, "Grie Soß" is Frankfurt dialect for "Grüne Soße" (green sauce).

The herbs in it are sorrel, salad burnet, chives, borage, chervil, water cress, and parsley. At least in Australia, most of these cannot readily be bought at a shop. But they are easy to grow, and seeds are available here. I imagine it will be similar in many other countries.

And, yes. If you want the real thing, for God's sake, don't put the herbs into a blender!


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> @kidsos and @Pertti these sushi look awesome. my sister in law gifted us a sushi starter set but i am a bit cautious trying it, as from my last try i remember it looking good, but in the end it never touched the ones you know from a shushi bar. i think the rice is the crucial part and very hard to match with professionally done rice...


It's easier than you think. Making good sushi is not hard. It's largely a matter of the quality of the seafood you can get your hands on. What is difficult is making _good-looking_ sushi. That takes a while. But, even not-so-good-looking sushi tastes just as nice as good-looking sushi.

I've been making sushi for a little over thirty years. (Just occasionally, not once a week.) I agree, getting the rice "just so" is the hardest part. It doesn't help that different brands of sushi rice can be dramatically different. I recommend to just buy some decent sushi rice and then have a go. It doesn't take long to figure out whether the rice is too dry or too wet, and whether it's too salty, or too sweet, or too sour. Take notes each time, and you'll home in on a good recipe pretty quickly, after three or four tries. (Stick with the same brand of rice, so you control the variable with largest variance.)

And, each time you make sushi, it'll look a bit better than last time. It's a fun thing to do!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Tuscan pork ribs with a rocket salad with avocado and walnuts, and sautéed bell peppers from the garden.



Michi, I don't know if it is just something on my end but your picture isn't showing up for me. Just a broken link symbol. Never been issue with your posts before.

And I like your pictures dangit!


----------



## MarcelNL

yesterday's pizza's came out nice, I had some leftover dough in the freezer as rescue for a lazy day.


----------



## parbaked

Made a pesto to smear on a white pie with sausage and fresh mozzarella...


----------



## Lars

Indian chicken curry.


----------



## AT5760

Looking forward to cutting into this one


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> It's easier than you think. Making good sushi is not hard. It's largely a matter of the quality of the seafood you can get your hands on. What is difficult is making _good-looking_ sushi. That takes a while. But, even not-so-good-looking sushi tastes just as nice as good-looking sushi.
> 
> I've been making sushi for a little over thirty years. (Just occasionally, not once a week.) I agree, getting the rice "just so" is the hardest part. It doesn't help that different brands of sushi rice can be dramatically different. I recommend to just buy some decent sushi rice and then have a go. It doesn't take long to figure out whether the rice is too dry or too wet, and whether it's too salty, or too sweet, or too sour. Take notes each time, and you'll home in on a good recipe pretty quickly, after three or four tries. (Stick with the same brand of rice, so you control the variable with largest variance.)
> 
> And, each time you make sushi, it'll look a bit better than last time. It's a fun thing to do!


sounds like a good guideline. 
I made it a few times, but last time easily 15years ago, and as mentioned, the rice was the weakest part.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> For the non-Germans, "Grie Soß" is Frankfurt dialect for "Grüne Soße" (green sauce).
> 
> The herbs in it are sorrel, salad burnet, chives, borage, chervil, water cress, and parsley. At least in Australia, most of these cannot readily be bought at a shop. But they are easy to grow, and seeds are available here. I imagine it will be similar in many other countries.
> 
> And, yes. If you want the real thing, for God's sake, don't put the herbs into a blender!


you nailed it.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Michi, I don't know if it is just something on my end but your picture isn't showing up for me. Just a broken link symbol. Never been issue with your posts before.
> 
> And I like your pictures dangit!


Weird. I just uploade the image again. Does that work for you now?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Weird. I just uploade the image again. Does that work for you now?



When I clicked on the link in this post it jumped me up to the original and the image loaded. Looks great btw.


----------



## AT5760

Chips! Simple, but so tasty.


----------



## parbaked

Made Tonkatsu Zaru Soba Lunch Set from some really nice duBreton loin chops...




Air fried after first browning the panko




Oishi...


----------



## Krouton

parbaked said:


> Made Tonkatsu Zaru Soba Lunch Set from some really nice duBreton loin chops...
> View attachment 119544
> 
> Air fried after first browning the panko
> View attachment 119540
> 
> Oishi...
> View attachment 119543


Those are some nice looking chops


----------



## Krouton

We still doing pizza? Gluten free cheese and pepperoni jalapeno


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Forgot to post the nikujaga 肉じゃが I took pictures of lol. First is with beef and second is with pork (also used Yukon gold potato instead of russet). I used the Staub miniature pig cocotte, knob is aftermarket from the staub animal collection (pig knob seemed like the perfect match)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Made Tonkatsu Zaru Soba Lunch Set from some really nice duBreton loin chops...
> 
> ...



Here's what I read:

Made Tonkatsu _word word _Lunch Set from some really nice _word_ loin chops...



That happens to me all the time in this thread. Looks delicious though!


----------



## dafox

Krouton said:


> We still doing pizza? Gluten free cheese and pepperoni jalapeno View attachment 119553
> View attachment 119552


GF here too, looks delicious!


----------



## dafox

aboynamedsuita said:


> Forgot to post the nikujaga 肉じゃが I took pictures of lol. First is with beef and second is with pork (also used Yukon gold potato instead of russet). I used the Staub miniature pig cocotte, knob is aftermarket from the staub animal collection (pig knob seemed like the perfect match)
> 
> View attachment 119554
> View attachment 119555
> View attachment 119556
> View attachment 119557


With dashi?


----------



## Krouton

dafox said:


> GF here too, looks delicious!


Thanks! My wife has celiac so we keep the whole kitchen GF for her, cool to see other GF people on here too


----------



## aboynamedsuita

parbaked said:


> Made Tonkatsu Zaru Soba Lunch Set from some really nice duBreton loin chops...
> View attachment 119544


Looks nice! Probably healthier than deep frying too lol. Did you cut slits through the fat bands in the pork prior to cooking? Last time I tried tonkatsu with a piece of pork similar to this I found that part a bit annoying when eating


----------



## aboynamedsuita

dafox said:


> With dashi?


Yes although I’m sure you could omit or substitute something else.


----------



## Lars

I made Marcella Hazan's Bolognese Meat Sauce yesterday and it brought me straight back to my late teens when I used to go to a restaurant that had a great lasagne on their menu.
So today, instead of making Tagliatelle alle Bolognese with it like I had planned I made Hazan's recipe for lasagne.
Her recipe says to mix the ragu with a bechamel sauce and have no less than 6 layers of pasta. It was fun to make and the reward was certainly worth the effort.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> I made Marcella Hazan's Bolognese Meat Sauce yesterday and it brought me straight back to my late teens when I used to go to a restaurant that had a great lasagne on their menu.
> So today, instead of making Tagliatelle alle Bolognese with it like I had planned I made Hazan's recipe for lasagne.
> Her recipe says to mix the ragu with a bechamel sauce and have no less than 6 layers of pasta. It was fun to make and the reward was certainly worth the effort.
> View attachment 119630
> 
> View attachment 119631



Perfect comfort food right there!


----------



## DitmasPork

Sunday night's Top Blade steak, with Raquin.


----------



## BillHanna

Yes; I’ll take a side of Raqiun, please and thank you.


----------



## mmiinngg

Michi said:


> It's that time of year again.



For extra butter?! 
I'm in!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Weather is good so I pulled out my outdoor wok burner.

chow mein. With garlic chives.


----------



## DavidPF

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Here's what I read:
> 
> Made Tonkatsu _word word _Lunch Set from some really nice _word_ loin chops...


Word.


----------



## DitmasPork

Penne con Bietola e Pecorino. Penne, Ruby Red Silverbeet, Pecorino, Garlic, Chili, Olive Oil, kosher salt, 240 Takada b1.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

South if the border dinner. Chili Verde.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Now that is just the two of us at home, our routine is she cooks Sat, Sun, & Mon, I cook Tue, Wed, & Thu and Friday is a bit of a free-for-all. Also, those days include doing the dishes and clean up. You do it all and the other one relaxes. I mean, after 32 years, those are fairly loose rules but anyways...

Came home from work and she reminded me that there was still a full breast leftover from her roast chicken from Sunday. Having an inkling of what I want to cook tomorrow, I thought something a little lighter would be good tonight.

Hmmm...





And, let's see, some celery in here and half a red onion (not pictured)...





*Tadafusa Nashiji Blue #2 180mm Guto

Chicken salad it is then. Garlic powder, smoked chipotle powder, dried basil, mayo, whole grain mustard, Worcesteshire, red wine vinegar, etc.

For me it was radicchio wraps with jalapeño along with Jack and White Cheddar, Castelvetrano olives, baby dills, humus and crackers:





She's not as much a radicchio fan so warmed her up some little flour tortillas:





*Tadafusa Ginsan nakiri for a quick slice of the cheese and chopping the chives.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Last Supper for the fam before starting work again.

Frisee Salad with pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel, Burrata

Citrus Salmon and Ikura Crudo, blood orange, yuzu, pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel

Homemade Strawberry Ice Cream with Bruleed Strawberry

Not pictured but made a Duck confit Mixed Mushroom Malfadine Pasta


----------



## Michi

YumYumSauce said:


> Last Supper for the fam before starting work again.


Stunning!


----------



## Kgp

YumYumSauce said:


> Last Supper for the fam before starting work again.
> 
> Frisee Salad with pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel, Burrata
> 
> Citrus Salmon and Ikura Crudo, blood orange, yuzu, pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel
> 
> Homemade Strawberry Ice Cream with Bruleed Strawberry
> 
> Not pictured but made a Duck confit Mixed Mushroom Malfadine Pasta


I want to eat at your house!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

YumYumSauce said:


> Last Supper for the fam before starting work again.
> 
> Frisee Salad with pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel, Burrata
> 
> Citrus Salmon and Ikura Crudo, blood orange, yuzu, pickled shallots and Yuzu fennel
> 
> Homemade Strawberry Ice Cream with Bruleed Strawberry
> 
> Not pictured but made a Duck confit Mixed Mushroom Malfadine Pasta



That is awesome!


----------



## Lars

Chicken, duck fat spuds, roasted sprouts and wabi-sabi pan sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made 1.75 gallons of enchilada sauce. It’s the Swiss Army knife of Mexican sauces. My kitchen barely survived the mess.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> I made 1.75 gallons of enchilada sauce. It’s the Swiss Army knife of Mexican sauces.


Extended period of mono cuisine coming right up!


----------



## DavidPF

boomchakabowwow said:


> It’s the Swiss Army knife of Mexican sauces.


Waiting for you to demonstrate the can opener, the wood saw, and the crème brulée.


----------



## Raikiri

Knocked up some falafel, pita and aioli for lunch today.


----------



## Lars

Amok Trei.


----------



## Krouton

Lars said:


> Amok Trei.
> View attachment 120067


Had to look this up, sounds delicious!


----------



## big_adventure

@Lars your posts always encourage hunger and eating. I'm hesitating between this being a good thing and being a bad thing.


----------



## Lars

big_adventure said:


> @Lars your posts always encourage hunger and eating. I'm hesitating between this being a good thing and being a bad thing.


Thanks!


----------



## DavidPF

Lars said:


> Amok Trei.


You also seem to have some kind of record for eclectic cooking - how do you choose? It *looks* like you're constantly picking different new recipes from different sources, except for one thing: everything looks good every time.


----------



## Lars

DavidPF said:


> You also seem to have some kind of record for eclectic cooking - how do you choose? It *looks* like you're constantly picking different new recipes from different sources, except for one thing: everything looks good every time.


Thanks, I'm just greedy and like cooking whatever catches my fancy.


----------



## DavidPF

Lars said:


> Thanks, I'm just greedy


If you were greedy, and this good at cooking, you wouldn't fit in your house. 

OK, "always wants to try something new, instead of eating the same thing" could maybe be called a kind of greed. Or "wants to make a million recipes before he dies". I could go along with you being those kinds of pseudo-greedy.


----------



## parbaked

Zaru Soba and Broccolini Goma-ae lunch...


----------



## Lars

Late night snack - pickled herring on rye..


----------



## AT5760

Soup! Thanks @Lars for the recipe.


----------



## andrewsa

parbaked said:


> Zaru Soba and Broccolini Goma-ae lunch...
> View attachment 120075



Very nice. 

If I may ask, did you make the dipping sauce yourself? If so, would you mind sharing your recipe? please. 

I have seen many recipes online but all of them have too much variances from one another. So I'd like to see one that's actually has been made by someone. Instead of something from a website...

Thanks,


----------



## 4wa1l

Basic soup trying to use up some random veggies. Threw in a tin of borlotti beans and small pasta. Actually turned out quite good. Also thanks to those in the stock thread who recommended really going at it with the onions. It truly felt like I was burning them but the stock turned out nice and no burnt notes that I could taste.


----------



## nntnam

Nama salmon katsu with Tartar sauce and salmon roe


----------



## parbaked

andrewsa said:


> If I may ask, did you make the dipping sauce yourself? If so, would you mind sharing your recipe? please.


The store bought sauce is ok but you an make a much better one at home if you use decent sake and real mirin.
I think buying good mirin, the label should only have rice, sugar and salt as ingredients, is the key to Japanese sauces.
Don't buy "aji-mirin", which has corn syrup or other additives....

I make my dipping sauce (mentsuyu) from this recipe then dilute it with the soba cooking water (sobayu) instead of ice water...


----------



## DamageInc

I made salmon and tomato salad.


----------



## Lars

I've been trying to get a hang of making pizza at home for a while and cooking one every Friday. It's fun trying different doughs, sauces, toppings and cooking methods.
This is my favorite so far; Neapolitan dough, raw tomato sauce, cheese, mushrooms, prosciutto and basil.


----------



## parbaked

Made a batch of Tonjiro ( pork belly and root veggie soup finished with miso).




Rustic slice on the belly...




Braise it all in dashi then add wifey's homemade miso at the end




I forgot to take a picture of dinner, but today's leftover lunch with a veggie okonomiyaki was oishi...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Friday nights here are free-for-all. No one has the responsibility to cook but if you decide to grab up the spatula, then the during-week rules apply and you're responsible for your own clean up. My savvy wife long ago figured out there was a better than average chance of my having a beverage or two and... Hmph... Wives...

Had this bag of leftover button mushrooms. The weekend is her cooking rotation and she had no plans to use them. I love mushrooms...





*Suncraft Senzo Black bunka that @M1k3 and others kicked me into working on to get it working right. Love the knife but it needed some help. Gave it some new love today so natural choice. 

Pot of water on the stove. Root around in the pasta, bean, rice, etc. bin and see what open packages we got in there.

Um, slice 'em up... and then... Hmmm...





Boiling water and chopped mushrooms...Good start...Something will spring to mind...

Garlic!





Into a skillet with copious amounts of olive oil, some dried basil, and red pepper flakes... Spaghetti cooked just under and then into the pan, more oil, some pasta water, Parm, etc. and...






And her "after" bowl shot...





Reckon she liked it. 

To the cooks go the spoils!


----------



## Michi

Oxtail soup with light rye sourdough bread.


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Oxtail soup with light rye sourdough bread.View attachment 120205


Looks delicious. Nice spoon too


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Looks delicious. Nice spoon too


Just realised that the pic is out of focus  Nothing to be done now 

Tasted great though, even out of focus 

PS: The spoon cuts really well!


----------



## big_adventure

Michi said:


> Just realised that the pic is out of focus  Nothing to be done now
> 
> Tasted great though, even out of focus



Just call it wabi-sabi.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Oxtail soup with light rye sourdough bread.View attachment 120205



Man that looks good. Look at the color of that broth!


----------



## Lars

That's an awkwardly shaped butter knife @Michi


----------



## Lars

For today's dinner I made steak and veggies as an alibi for having béarnaise. It worked out well..


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali feast. Dishcloth Gourd simmered with Turmeric, Mustard Seeds and Garlic + Ghugni (chickpea curry) + Chicken Tikka + Basmati + ‘Leaf-to-root’ White Radish with Bengali Green Pepper Pickle + Yoghurt and condiments + Raquin


----------



## camochili

Pork Cordon bleu with corn salad an cowberry vinaigrette


----------



## Kgp

camochili said:


> Pork Cordon bleu with corn salad an cowberry vinaigrette
> View attachment 120266
> View attachment 120267
> View attachment 120268
> View attachment 120269


Cordon bleu is one of my favorite dishes. Never thought to make it with pork. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Michi

Ready to make some beef stock:




After 45 minutes at 200 ºC convection:




After eight hours of simmering and cooled down:


----------



## esoo

I'm not religious, bit my fiancee is Jewish, so it was the Passover meal


----------



## andrewsa

Whipped up a storm for a big Sunday Breakfast.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Man that looks good. Look at the color of that broth!


Thank you. Cooking down a whole bottle of red wine helps


----------



## Migraine

Mexican last night:






Nachos with black beans, salsa roja and manchego. Guacamole on the side.






Beef barbacoa tacos with pink pickled onions (pickled in orange, lime and grapefruit juice), crème fraiche, feta and coleslaw.


----------



## camochili

Kgp said:


> Cordon bleu is one of my favorite dishes. Never thought to make it with pork. Thanks for the idea!


exactly. until yesterday i only knew it with chicken. we took porkloin. was very good


----------



## Lars

Pasta ai Funghi.


----------



## rgriffeath

Grilled Salmon, Asparagus, and Wild Rice Pilaf with Hollandaise


----------



## ian

Eh, just some improvised fish tacos. Fish turned out killer, though. Super light sourdough batter... like approaching tempura light and feathery-crisp. Ingredients served separately so that my son would try some stuff, which shockingly he did. Avocado, tomato + salt, iceberg, chopped serranos + salt, crema made with the remains of whatever crap I had in the fridge (cream, buttermilk, yoghurt, cream cheese, garlic, lemon, salt), corn tortillas.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ian said:


> Eh, just some improvised fish tacos. Fish turned out killer, though. Super light sourdough batter... like approaching tempura light and feathery-crisp. Ingredients served separately so that my son would try some stuff, which shockingly he did. Avocado, tomato + salt, iceberg, chopped serranos + salt, crema made with the remains of whatever crap I had in the fridge (cream, buttermilk, yoghurt, cream cheese, garlic, lemon, salt), corn tortillas.
> 
> View attachment 120440



We love fish tacos and iceberg lettuce is a must. Viva la iceberg!


----------



## Bert2368

parbaked said:


> mirin should only have rice, sugar and salt as ingredients, is the key to Japanese sauces.
> Don't buy "aji-mirin", which has corn syrup or other additives...



Just starting on J food, could you reccomend any brand of mirin?

The below is what I've been using so far:


----------



## Lars

Chicken Sauce Piquant and rice from chef Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Kitchen.


----------



## parbaked

Bert2368 said:


> Just starting on J food, could you reccomend any brand of mirin?


Judging by the FDA labelling, Eden is either bottled in Japan for the US market or imported in bulk and bottled here.
This site is my source for all things Japanese cooking.
We shop at the same Japanese market, so it's pretty easy for me to cook her recipes.
Her mirin primer mentions Eden as a good choice for mirin with no added sugar!
This page will explain all the different grades of mirin and recommend brands that should be available in the States.








Mirin (Japanese Sweet Rice Wine)


Mirin is a sweet rice wine widely used in Japanese cooking. Learn what is mirin used for, where to buy it, substitution for mirin, and more.




www.justonecookbook.com




I've been using this one, which is tasty, but I can't remember why I selected it.
Nijiya has a whole shelf or mirin, but the labels are in Japanese so I can only select by the FDA ingredients label, which is stuck on before exporting the the US. With Covid, I'm trying to get in and out ASAP so I don't browse as much as I'd like to...









Nijiya has web store, but it is funky...


Nijiyashop


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I use the eden Mirin too, it’s about the best I can find in my part of Canada without having to special order. It’s a lot more $ than the aji or kottori Mirin, but much better quality.

It is indeed imported from japan (if you buy the bulk qty it is in a Japanese box). I also like their ume plum and brown rice vinegar (also from japan)





Bert2368 said:


> Just starting on J food, could you reccomend any brand of mirin?
> 
> The below is what I've been using so far:
> 
> View attachment 120465
> View attachment 120466





parbaked said:


> Judging by the FDA labelling, Eden is either bottled in Japan for the US market or imported in bulk and bottled here.
> This site is my source for all things Japanese cooking.
> We shop at the same Japanese market, so it's pretty easy for me to cook her recipes.
> Her mirin primer mentions Eden as a good choice for mirin with no added sugar!
> This page will explain all the different grades of mirin and recommend brands that should be available in the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirin (Japanese Sweet Rice Wine)
> 
> 
> Mirin is a sweet rice wine widely used in Japanese cooking. Learn what is mirin used for, where to buy it, substitution for mirin, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justonecookbook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using this one, which is tasty, but I can't remember why I selected it.
> Nijiya has a whole shelf or mirin but the labels are in Japanese so I can only select by the FDA ingredients label, which is stuck on before exporting the the US. With Covid, I'm trying to get in and out ASAP so I don't browse as much as I'd like to...
> View attachment 120490
> 
> View attachment 120489
> 
> Nijiya has web store, but it is funky...
> 
> 
> Nijiyashop





Bert2368 said:


> Just starting on J food, could you reccomend any brand of mirin?
> 
> The below is what I've been using so far:
> 
> View attachment 120465
> View attachment 120466


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> This page will explain all the different grades of mirin and recommend brands that should be available in the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirin (Japanese Sweet Rice Wine)
> 
> 
> Mirin is a sweet rice wine widely used in Japanese cooking. Learn what is mirin used for, where to buy it, substitution for mirin, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justonecookbook.com


Thanks heaps for the link, that is really useful!


----------



## ian

Red wine braised shortribs & mushrooms, along with the Shihan that helped make it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Coming off my wife's cooking rotation and into my first day I had a plan. But... She casually turns and mentions that she forgot that she had taken a couple "little" pork roasts out of the freezer to thaw. We had a bit of a busy weekend so she changed her cooking plans and then forgot about the pork.

Alrighty...Well I don't want the pork to go to waste so what I do I have here?

These were actually two small roasts of the four I cut from a larger one. They were individually sealed but then put into a common bag for marking. My thought being we would just pull one out at a time but the wife just pulled the bag out and tossed it into the fridge without much thought.

It's just her and I and this is like, several days of meat... Did I mention she made great burritos yesterday? 






Alrighty... Since we're derailed, what else is in there that should get used up?






Look at that onion...  No. No I didn't do that. She... I mean, let's use that up huh? 






*Tadafusa 180mm Blue 2.

Time to figure something out...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Potatoes...

















Nothing fancy, but good comfort food and I think a pretty fair on-the-fly adjustment.






So much pork to figure out now...


----------



## Lars

I made a köfte sandwich and it was pretty good! A couple of meatballs in a pita with some hummus, chopped salad and yoghurt with lots of mint..


----------



## DitmasPork

Paleron Steak + White Radish Greens and Root Simmered with Bengali Green Pepper Pickle + Raquin


----------



## RonB

I'm not in the same league as you pro cooks, but I was rather please with how my Wife's birthday cake turned out. She requested and got a Key Lime Cheesecake. It has a chocolate crust, a layer of lime custard, lime cheesecake, and a sweetened sour cream topping.


----------



## Kgp

RonB said:


> I'm not in the same league as you pro cooks, but I was rather please with how my Wife's birthday cake turned out. She requested and got a Key Lime Cheesecake. It has a chocolate crust, a layer of lime custard, lime cheesecake, and a sweetened sour cream topping.
> 
> View attachment 120738
> 
> 
> View attachment 120739


I’d eat that!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Home from work, my cooking night and have to use up some of that left over pork roast...





*The Tadafusa B2 180mm again - finished on a Shapton Glass 4k. Love this little value-packed knife!

Cubed up some of the pork and gave it a quick sear in lard with sage and oregano. Homemade refried pinto beans, again in lard, with onions, garlic, lime, oregano, and cumin. Most proud of this because it's the first time I gave it a go in one of my carbon steel pans. I was confident in my seasoning but still a little hesitant. Rinsed right out with hot water like nothing! Now, I know our friend @Michi would make those corn tortillas but I ain't that good and I buy mine from a little Mexican shop down the road. I get a tall stack, split them out and freeze them. Only takes an hour or so for 'em to thaw. Great thing to have around on work nights.

Coil Stove???!!! 




*Made In stainless 10", Matfer Bourgeat carbon 9", Matfer Bourgeat carbon 10".

Tasty.


----------



## Michi

Love the look of this!


HumbleHomeCook said:


> I know our friend @Michi would make those corn tortillas


I’ve never made a tortilla from scratch, truth be told…


----------



## Slk707

Michi said:


> Love the look of this!
> I’ve never made a tortilla from scratch, truth be told…


Making corn tortillas is a very simple and fun process that can be done fairly quickly(of course getting them perfect everytime is a different story) I recommend everyone to get some masa and give it a try once I made my own once I haven't ever thought about buying them again. Flour tortillas on the other hand are a lot more labor intensive and take a lot of practice to get right


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Pastrami!


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Cold smoked ribeye, peashoot salad with pickled mustard seed, fennel, potato and radish


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Weird blueberry salad thing I made. Chef Brooke says blueberries don't belong in salads, blasphemy I say!


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Blackeye pea salad, pickled okra, sunflower sprouts, frisee, brown butta crumble


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Squash casserole with fried cornflakes, heirloom tomatoes, fried okra


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Tomato soup with heirloom cherry tomatoes and blueberry salad. Checkmate Brooke!


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Salmon patties


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Hot Honey Porkchop with smoked sweet potatoes and toasted marshmellow fluff. Ooooooowweeeeeee this was a good one


----------



## Lars

Can't remember who posted something like this, but I'm certain that I stole the idea from here. And I'm glad I did because it was awesome.
Cod and risotto alla milanese.




I used Marcella Hazan's recipe for the risotto. She says to add marrow, pancetta og prosciutto when sweating off the onion and uses no wine. Both things I haven't tried before. I took the liberty to add a little lemon juice add the end and it was just perfect. Easily the best thing I have eaten this year. Can't wait to make it again.


----------



## Chips

why-am-i-bleeding said:


> Weird blueberry salad thing I made. Chef Brooke says blueberries don't belong in salads, blasphemy I say!




Can you share the ingredients? I'm really fascinated. Looks like blueberries, dots of blue cheese, poppy seeds, butter lettuce, dill fronds, salt-roasted pearl onions, ( sliced endive?) and something smaller than pears, but whatever they are, they look delicious.


----------



## Polycentric

not exactly sure what to call this, 


but it tasted good for lunch


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Can't remember who posted something like this, but I'm certain that I stole the idea from here. And I'm glad I did because it was awesome.
> Cod and risotto alla milanese.
> View attachment 120850
> 
> I used Marcella Hazan's recipe for the risotto. She says to add marrow, pancetta og prosciutto when sweating off the onion and uses no wine. Both things I haven't tried before. I took the liberty to add a little lemon juice add the end and it was just perfect. Easily the best thing I have eaten this year. Can't wait to make it again.


I posted a Panamanian rice with salt cod in the recipe section but I wasn’t smart enough to put meat sauce in it. Looks damm good!


----------



## chefwp

Wow, despite our efforts last night to customize a cookie experience for our daughters, they did not appreciate toothpaste Oreos today! Who knew?!?!
Now before you think we are super mean, and maybe we are, ever since I plastered the house, including items inside the refrigerator, with googly eyes for when they woke up years ago on April 1rst, let's just say I set a high bar and created quite an expectation for that day going forward. I hope everyone's day is going well despite any tomfoolery that might be taking place. May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Michi

Lasagna. Made with layers of Marcella's bolognese sauce, béchamel (well, technically, mornay sauce, since I added some parmesan to it), mozzarella, and more parmesan.

Naturally, the pasta is homemade 

The pasta dough is half Caputo tipo-00 pasta flour, and half durum semolina. 500 g of flour and 250 g of whole egg, no salt. I usually prefer to salt the pasta water instead.

I pre-cooked the pasta sheets for about 60 seconds, which makes for a nicer and smoother texture.


----------



## Lars

I got insecure and pulled my pizza a minute too soon..


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I got insecure and pulled my pizza a minute too soon..


Be strong. And listen. May the crust be with you, always.


----------



## AT5760

Zhajiang noodles. I’m really proud of this one. Made the noodles this morning. Ground pork belly for the sauce. Added a little heat. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## DitmasPork

Boned out pork shoulder with fennel spice rub and Yanick.
Rub: fennel seeds, cumin seeds, chili, sugar, salt, mustard powder.


----------



## parbaked

Basil, Cashew Pesto




Sausage, Mushrooms, Mozzarella...sauce is a one raw, crushed Cento, San Marzano tomato...




Pizza!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Basil, Cashew Pesto
> View attachment 121030
> 
> Sausage, Mushrooms, Mozzarella...sauce is a one raw, crushed Cento, San Marzano tomato...
> View attachment 121031
> 
> Pizza!
> View attachment 121032



Gorgeous knife!


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Gorgeous knife!


The knife is very nice! But I can't eat that. My vote is for the food


----------



## chefwp

Tonight was pan fried pork chops with a lemon dijon velloute; home made spaezle with caramelized onion, chives, and parm; and broccoli. I meant to get an "after" picture but was too focused on getting it on the table.


----------



## Michi

Potato and leek soup with smoked speck and knackwurst.

The leeks are from the garden and the speck is homemade. I didn't make the knackwurst myself, but that's on the list…


----------



## esoo

Last week was Passover for the fiancee, but it was ham time for Good Friday


----------



## Koop

Dinner last night - grilled mojo-marinated pork tenderloin plated with roasted cauliflower and sweet potato mash.


----------



## Lars

Roast lamb with paloise sauce and veggies.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Chicken Sauce Piquant and rice from chef Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Kitchen.
> View attachment 120488



I think I will try to make this in the next week. It is spring and I am trying to plant the garden right now. Here is my old 1984 copy of your book. I looked the recipe up and I think it looks delicious.


----------



## coxhaus

We made Nachos from leftover Tacos we had last night. So, I took a can of black beans and leftover taco meat and put on chips with pickled jalapeños and cheese. I put it under the broiler for a few minutes. After browning the cheese, I added the leftover pico. I squeezed a little lime and salt right before we ate it. And of course, I drank lime beer with it.


----------



## btbyrd

Store bought frozen pizzas from Hello Fresh and a 300mm Takeda. It’s my go-to pizza knife.


----------



## Koop

Pan seared ahi with jalapeno, ginger, garlic and cilantro sauce. Presentation fell by the wayside, but it was good and I got to play with my sujihiki!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Koop said:


> Pan seared ahi with jalapeno, ginger, garlic and cilantro sauce. Presentation fell by the wayside, but it was good and I got to play with my sujihiki!
> View attachment 121195



I just got done throwing together a very similar sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It's her night to cook but still some pictures. I'm not a basketball guy and she isn't really either, but whenever our local sons are deep in the fight, my wife gets sucked in and tonight was a big game (we won). So, she advised me early that she was going pretty simple and was thinking steak and fries. She'd also asked me earlier in the day what I was going to do with all these leftover herbs. Hmmm...

She was caught up in the game and I got to pondering...

Cilantro, chives, flat-leaf parsley, garlic cloves with germs forming, etc...






Steak she said. Seemed obvious...




*The Tsunehisa G3 again.


All processed up...






Her beautifully cooked steak (Matfer Bourgeat 10" carbon):





Careful kids, those Japanese knives are fragile around bones.  Picture makes it look more done than it was. Right at medium rare with some nice juices to pour over it.





Yep, she did use frozen fries. 





Considering that at one point she was going to tell me to fend for myself while she watched the game, I'd call this quite a win!


----------



## BillHanna

Way to undersell Suggs’ shot. Geez.


----------



## Michi

Another stint at sausage making. Spicy cheddar snack sticks this time.


----------



## Michi

Homemade Bavarian Milzwurst (spleen sausage) crumbed and fried, with potato salad, smoked egg, and bagel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Awesome @Michi !


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni alla Genovese.


----------



## bkultra

Trying something new, smoking a herb rubbed rib roast.


----------



## Pertti

Lamb stew with couscous. Mushrooms and couscous MIA.












btbyrd said:


> Store bought frozen pizzas from Hello Fresh and a 300mm Takeda. It’s my go-to pizza knife.


Takeda is <3 and pizza is nice too


----------



## Bear

Lamb Chops, one of my favorites.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> We made Nachos from leftover Tacos we had last night.


That looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## rgriffeath

These might not be traditional, but they are mother-in-law￼ approved. She has coined this one: #ditchtheham  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Cajun Andouille Sausage and Purple Cabbage simmered in Belgian Cidre—seasoned with brown mustard seeds, ajwain, all spice, kosher salt. 225 Heiji, spicy Swedish.
> 
> View attachment 116049
> 
> View attachment 116051
> 
> View attachment 116052



Love that second photo, very artistic, I could hang in on my wall but it would derail my weight loss strategy. Nice job, man.


----------



## Oshidashi

Polycentric said:


> not exactly sure what to call this, View attachment 120880
> but it tasted good for lunch



Looks good. I'd call it Steak Polycentric.


----------



## Oshidashi

Tonight I made Filipino Escabeche -- whole yellowtail snapper with a sweet and sour ginger/garlic/vegetable sauce. The last photo was some of the leftovers.


----------



## coxhaus

Not much left must of been good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Love that second photo, very artistic, I could hang in on my wall but it would derail my weight loss strategy. Nice job, man.


Cheers! Yeah, thanks for reminding me to diet. Been eating like a pig since last year’s COVID lockdown.


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> Tonight I made Filipino Escabeche -- whole yellowtail snapper with a sweet and sour ginger/garlic/vegetable sauce. The last photo was some of the leftovers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121322
> 
> 
> View attachment 121325
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121330
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121324
> 
> 
> View attachment 121326


once i had that (or something very similar) on a holiday, where we got invited to a filippino family and they cooked for like 20 people. it ended up in a big party and it seemed that food never stopped coming up... it was one of my most memorable dining with locals...


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

Chips said:


> Can you share the ingredients? I'm really fascinated. Looks like blueberries, dots of blue cheese, poppy seeds, butter lettuce, dill fronds, salt-roasted pearl onions, ( sliced endive?) and something smaller than pears, but whatever they are, they look delicious.



Spot on, those are vin blanc poached pears with shaved fennel, grated pecan dust and a horseradish-buttermilk dressing


----------



## camochili

Thai style mussels.
My wife loves them, i like them too but dislike the labour/quantity ratio it ends up... Nevertheless, as she didn't stop asking for i agreed and it was pretty tasteful, but still not too much


----------



## Lars

First time making rice paper rolls. It was easy enough, but they sure looked ugly. Will need to practice. They were good though with the peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chile Relleno. Stuffed Poblano Peppers—Sauce has Pasilla and Hatch (New Mexico chile) peppers.


----------



## chefwp

I pulled some cubed-up cream cheese pound cake out of freezer yesterday to join these berries along with some Chantilly Cream that I had whipped up.


----------



## Bear

DitmasPork said:


> Chile Relleno. Stuffed Poblano Peppers—Sauce has Pasilla and Hatch (New Mexico chile) peppers.
> View attachment 121386



That sauce looks good.


----------



## nntnam

Fatty tuna sashimi - Otoro (大トロ). Served with sushi rice, pickled ginger, and wasabi. Tastes like heaven ^^


----------



## DitmasPork

Bear said:


> That sauce looks good.


Cheers! Was a good batch of chile relleno. Best part is the wonderful smell in the apartment from charring the peppers.


----------



## Xenif

I've heard people have been missing Uncle Xenif's bentos, so I made some with current event themed bentos

Uncle Xenif's Flippertastic Top Flippig full of squares and rectangles but not hexegons beef tongue in cheek special bento box












As a bonus, because circles need love too like the nakiri, this is Vegetarian Temari Sushi with Knife Karma-age 






I made everything with 3 Mazakis (180 petty, Nakiri, 240 gyuto) 

Thanks for the inspiration guys


----------



## BillHanna

Uncle X always comes through


----------



## parbaked

I will buy this..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Xenif said:


> I've heard people have been missing Uncle Xenif's bentos, so I made some with current event themed bentos
> 
> Uncle Xenif's Flippertastic Top Flippig full of squares and rectangles but not hexegons beef tongue in cheek special bento box
> 
> View attachment 121450
> View attachment 121451
> View attachment 121452
> 
> 
> As a bonus, because circles need love too like the nakiri, this is Vegetarian Temari Sushi with Knife Karma-age
> 
> View attachment 121453
> 
> 
> I made everything with 3 Mazakis (180 petty, Nakiri, 240 gyuto)
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration guys



Outstanding.


----------



## esoo

parbaked said:


> I will buy this..



I think I've said before that I will drive to @Xenif and pay and pick it up. I'm local and would gladly pay for pretty much anything he posts.


----------



## Lars

Potato, bacon and pesto salad.


----------



## camochili

Four days off means a lot of cooking. One of our dishes was a chickpea-casserole with chickbreast and fennel salad.


----------



## chefwp

My new lunchtime obsession is: quesadillas! They are delicious and a great way to transform the leftoverages. below with leftover flank steak, grilled veggies, and a little colbyjack cheese below and atop to keep it all together, then dressed with a little honey/lime/chipotle/cilantro sauce.


----------



## andrewsa

Cured for 3 weeks; Salted Egg Yolk.

Kinda look like Dragon Balls but deformed. Then made some fried rice.


----------



## Bear

Made up a few batch's of Chicken Burgers, quick no fuss meal.

Thighs boned and ground






Froze then Sous vide at °140F





Quick sear and ready


----------



## Koop

Sweet and Spicy Grilled Chicken with Dijon mustard sauce, broccolini and white rice.


----------



## Lars

Cod, romesco sauce, hazelnuts, lemon and parsley.


----------



## parbaked

Wafu hambagu with grated daikon, ponzu pan sauce, sautéed mushrooms and brocolini gomae-ae.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

A couple slices of steak left over from the weekend that has to get used today. I pulled the cooked pork roast out of the freezer yesterday just to have a protein in the fridge.





*Tsunehisa Nashiji G3 210 gyuto with custom handle by Real Sharp Knives. Maiden voyage actually.


Charred poblano pepper stuffed with melted Monteray and Pepper Jack cheeses and steak. Pork seared with cumin and garlic. Pinto beans cooked in rich chicken stock, garlic, herb medley and (charred) lemon and lime juice.


----------



## Bert2368

Cheap plentiful home brined & smoked ham = Massive Paul Prudhome style "tasso" & chicken jambalaya. 






Chicken and Tasso Jambalaya


Chicken and Tasso Jambalaya




www.epicurious.com





My home made "ham" analogue is not anything so peppery as real tasso, I'm adding a good bit of Urfa Biber and Aleppo red peppers along with the cayenne to bring the white/black/red pepper ballance somewhat into line with what I used to make at he Fordham Avenue New Orleans Takeout in Madison WI 30 + years ago.

Used chicken thighs boned & skinned with the bargain basement honesuki, made pressure cooker instant pot chicken stock with the bones, skin, onion & celery trimmings last night for the jambalaya tonight. Also using some ham bone/skin stock, which we never had available at that restaurant si ce the hams came in boned and compressed into plastic wrapped "ham pucks". Won't add any salt to this batch until it's about finished, I suspect it won't take much more salt than the "ham" and stocks already brought to this party.

Back to my roots. Used to make about 5 gallons of jambalaya most mornings when I was cooking and going to school. We used "Cure 81" Hormel ham for jambalaya and any ham & cheese po'boys we sold at the restaurant. My first batch of home brined & smoked ham turned out BETTER, or at least stronger flavored than those Hormel hams ever were.


----------



## Bert2368

DitmasPork said:


> Been eating like a pig since last year’s COVID lockdown.



I resemble that remark!


----------



## coxhaus

Bert2368 said:


> Cheap plentiful home brined & smoked ham = Massive Paul Prudhome style "tasso" & chicken jambalaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and Tasso Jambalaya
> 
> 
> Chicken and Tasso Jambalaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epicurious.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My home made "ham" analogue is not anything so peppery as real tasso, I'm adding a good bit of Urfa Biber and Aleppo red peppers along with the cayenne to bring the white/black/red pepper ballance somewhat into line with what I used to make at he Fordham Avenue New Orleans Takeout in Madison WI 30 + years ago.
> 
> Used chicken thighs boned & skinned with the bargain basement honesuki, made pressure cooker instant pot chicken stock with the bones, skin, onion & celery trimmings last night for the jambalaya tonight. Also using some ham bone/skin stock, which we never had available at that restaurant si ce the hams came in boned and compressed into plastic wrapped "ham pucks". Won't add any salt to this batch until it's about finished, I suspect it won't take much more salt than the "ham" and stocks already brought to this party.
> 
> Back to my roots. Used to make about 5 gallons of jambalaya most mornings when I was cooking and going to school. We used "Cure 81" Hormel ham for jambalaya and any ham & cheese po'boys we sold at the restaurant. My first batch of home brined & smoked ham turned out BETTER, or at least stronger flavored than those Hormel hams ever were.
> 
> View attachment 121723
> 
> 
> View attachment 121724
> 
> 
> View attachment 121725
> 
> 
> View attachment 121726
> 
> 
> View attachment 121727
> 
> 
> View attachment 121729
> 
> 
> View attachment 121728



I like it. I have only made Jambalaya with crawfish or shrimp. This looks good.

Are tasso peppers like tabasco peppers?


----------



## Lars

Five-spiced honey pork chop and spicy sweet potato wedges with chili/coriander creme fraiche.


----------



## Bert2368

coxhaus said:


> I like it. I have only made Jambalaya with crawfish or shrimp. This looks good.
> 
> Are tasso peppers like tabasco peppers?



The heat in tasso comes from a good bit of cayenne pepper added to the dry rub used on the pork before smoking.

Tasso was a cajun ethnic food, nowadays, it's a spicy cured ham- But "back in the day", it was made from other parts of the hog than the orthodox hog leg ham or even the pork shoulders. 

Like many ethnic foods, tasso was made from the cuts richer city people didn't want to eat or wouldn't buy from poor cajun farmers. 

Homemade Tasso Recipe - Nola Cuisine


----------



## coxhaus

Bert2368 said:


> The heat in tasso comes from a good bit of cayenne pepper added to the dry rub used on the pork before smoking.
> 
> Tasso was a cajun ethnic food, nowadays, it's a spicy cured ham- But "back in the day", it was made from other parts of the hog than the orthodox hog leg ham or even the pork shoulders.
> 
> Like many ethnic foods, tasso was made from the cuts richer city people didn't want to eat or wouldn't buy from poor cajun farmers.
> 
> Homemade Tasso Recipe - Nola Cuisine



Yummy. I can take the heat and still taste the dish as I am kind of a pepper head. When I am not busy, I may come back to this. Everything is dead in my yard or needs a lot of attention as that unusual snow and ice storm we had is keeping me busy in the yard. Plus planting a big garden right now. And getting plants is a real problem as all the garden center plants froze. I have been to the garden center over a dozen times looking for plants, hoping they come in on the truck. If I don't get the plants planted soon it will be too hot to start young plants as summer is around the corner with 100+ F degree days will be here before I know it.

This is not the norm as we only have these kinds of storms maybe once every 15 years.


----------



## Bert2368

coxhaus said:


> I have been to the garden center over a dozen times looking for plants, hoping they come in on the truck. If I don't get the plants planted soon it will be too hot to start young plants as summer is around the corner with 100+ F degree days will be here before I know it.
> 
> This is not the norm as we only have these kinds of storms maybe once every 15 years.



What is this "garden center" you speak of?


----------



## chefwp

Bert2368 said:


> Cheap plentiful home brined & smoked ham = Massive Paul Prudhome style "tasso" & chicken jambalaya.


We love jambalaya, almost a staple in our household.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I don't know... Indian-ish ground lamb with tomatoes, rice, mint, and a garlic-yogurt sauce. 







So a lot of different spices in here most of them being Indian/Mediterranean inspired (Garam Masala, Cumin, Turmeric, etc.). We don't eat a lot of those flavors and I haven't cooked lamb in _years_ so I was genuinely out of my comfort zone and for sure winging it. I loved it and I have two containers going into the freezer for future lunches. My wife? Not so much. But that's okay and it is still a win!

Thirty-plus years ago, if it didn't come out of a box, a window, or contain potatoes, she was more than likely not going to like it. Then came this little cable channel called Discovery. They had shows like Wings and Great Chefs of the World. That ignited my flame and as Food Network came along she began getting more open. Slow, but still...

Anyway, today she eats way more stuff than she would have ever dreamed back then and is generally always up to trying whatever I make. She still has a strong bias for her comfort food and is a very good cook in her own right, but new stuff is primarily my domain and she is a willing dance partner.

She said a while back that she wanted to try lamb again as she hadn't had since she was a kid and didn't like it. So, tonight was the night.

She liked the lamb but is not big on the Indian flavor profile. She doesn't hate it, and thinks she could get to like it but it is no doubt very different. So, no outward rejection and an express desire to try both the lamb and a toned down spice approach and I will take that as a win. 

I think next time I'll give the lamb a more Mexican/Spanish approach as she loves those flavors.

And yeah, I did just notice the picture looks like a rabbit.


----------



## Chips

Reverse seared prime rib and a pretty pretty pretty good Pinot Noir.


----------



## big_adventure

Lettuce wraps with sticky rice, homemade houmous, carrots, red cabbage and chili sauce.






And...

Vegan spring rolls:


----------



## BillHanna

@big_adventure are you gonna put the leftovers in...the frieza?


----------



## big_adventure

BillHanna said:


> @big_adventure are you gonna put the leftovers in...the frieza?



I welcome the domination of our dimunitive galactic overlord.


----------



## parbaked

Pad Kra Pao


----------



## Lars

Pizza.





Chicken stock.





And I'm definitely going to cook Pad Kra Pow next week, thanks @parbaked for the inspiration.


----------



## Michi

Not pretty, but very, very tasty. Demi-glace:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Not pretty, but very, very tasty. Demi-glace:
> View attachment 122046



How long was your reduction?


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How long was your reduction?


Simmered for 20 hours. Then reduced to about half volume in another two hours or so.

Started with 5 kg of veal bones, plus onion, carrot, celery, leek, tomato paste, garlic, bay leaves, black peppercorns, thyme, and rosemary.

Ended up with 2.5 l of demi-glace.


----------



## Michi

Fresh green olives. Yes, they really have that colour.




Curing in a 2.2% sodium hydroxide solution for 16 hours.




Final product after leeching out the lye and curing in 4% salt brine for another week. The final brine is 3 parts vinegar, 17 parts 5% salt brine, and a few pickling spices.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Fresh green olives. Yes, they really have that colour.
> View attachment 122055
> 
> Curing in a 2.2% sodium hydroxide solution for 16 hours.
> View attachment 122057
> 
> Final product after leeching out the lye and curing in 4% salt brine for another week. The final brine is 3 parts vinegar, 17 parts 5% salt brine, and a few pickling spices.
> View attachment 122059



Awesome my friend! I mean, the awesomeness starts with just getting fresh olives and then carries all the way through!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So it's Friday night and I have some leftover naan bread from our lamb experiment...What to do...?





*Tsunehisa G3 nashiji gyuto with RSK handle

Onion cut fine and chunky.





*Suncraft Senzo Black bunka

A couple slices of deli ham and some other stuff... The chunky onions under a wet paper towel to keep them fresh until use.

The carrots and fine diced onions, among many other things, went into a tomato sauce that I guess I didn't get a picture of. 






Can't remember where she got these little stone pizza slates but they are awesome.






Made one for each of us. Mine (above) has a couple slices of left over salami. Nice Friday night, beer-sponge grub.


----------



## andrewsa

Bún thịt nướng 

Vietnamese grilled pork sausages with rice noodles that is dressed in fish sauce and scallion oil then topped with mint, coriander and pickled carrots.


----------



## DamageInc

Local tomato grower just opened up their road side stand. They also grow amazing baby cucumber. Bought 20 of them for fermenting.


----------



## Michi

Sautéed chicken liver with bacon jam, Moroccan spiced couscous, and salad.


----------



## Michi

andrewsa said:


> Bún thịt nướng


This looks gorgeous!

I'm intrigued by the sausage. Very pretty! Looks a bit like Lup Chong, but with a finer texture. Does it taste the same?

Do you know the the name and/or where to source it?


----------



## andrewsa

Michi said:


> This looks gorgeous!
> 
> I'm intrigued by the sausage. Very pretty! Looks a bit like Lup Chong, but with a finer texture. Does it taste the same?
> 
> Do you know the the name and/or where to source it?



It is Nem nướng. 

Lup Chong and Nem nướng are two entirely different things but both still come from pork. Nem nướng is quite a popular dish. So I wouldn't be suprised if you may already know it also being a popular BBQ item you'd find if you happen to be at a Vietnamese person's house having a BBQ. It comes as a fresh mince that is extremely fatty and already seasoned which you will need shape yourself with your hands into a sausage or onto a skewer. 

They can also be eaten with rice paper rolls or as some have called it in a few pervious posts as "summer rolls" which are to be dipped in fish sauce. 

You should be able to pick these up from any Vietnamese butchery store. Just ask for a container of Nem nướng. It will be packed in a takeway container which are typically 1kg or 2kg. A lot of butcheries season their own; so don't be discouraged if you're not happy with the batch you have. So you'd have to find some personal suggestions or do some exploring yourself. Sadly I don't know any places in Brisbane but can point you to the right direction if you are in Sydney.


----------



## AT5760

Serious Eats rarely disappoints. Sometimes all you want is pasta and marinara.


----------



## Michi

Thank you for the very detailed explanation! So, I think I have eaten this before, as meat balls on skewers at Vietnamese take-away stalls. The meat is definitely pork, and it has quite a sweet flavour to it, and it does contain a lot of fat, with a fairly soft and and fine texture. I suspect that this is what you might be describing?

I'll have a look around for this. I might try and chat to some of those take-away food stalls owners. There might well be one who can point me at a supplier.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## andrewsa

Michi said:


> Thank you for the very detailed explanation! So, I think I have eaten this before, as meat balls on skewers at Vietnamese take-away stalls. The meat is definitely pork, and it has quite a sweet flavour to it, and it does contain a lot of fat, with a fairly soft and and fine texture. I suspect that this is what you might be describing?
> 
> I'll have a look around for this. I might try and chat to some of those take-away food stalls owners. There might well be one who can point me at a supplier.
> 
> Thanks again for the info!



Yep, that sounds about right. They are indeed sweet and umami/savoury. Very well balanced where they don't try and overlap each other that you can distinctly taste the flavours when you're chewing. This is due to the use of sugar for the sweetness and fish sauce mixed into the mince for the umami-ness.

You can always try and make it yourself and use a much more leaner mince if the fattiness is a concern. I am sure you can find the ingredients for the seasoning/marinade at the local Asian grocery. Though I don't have a secret family recipe I just buy mine from the local butcher  

Oh and I'd like to add. But maybe you've might of eaten a Vietnamese Pork Roll from a Vietnamese bakery store? Some of them just don't offer the typical Pork Roll but other meat alternatives such as...you've guessed it Nem nướng !


----------



## Bart.s

Nothing beats homemade salsa:






Made from grilled tomatoes, red onion, green jalapeños, garlic. In a foodprocessor with cilantro, lemonjuice, some cayennepepper and cumin, pepper and salt.

Great with tortilla chips, nacho's, fajita's or any other mexican dish.


----------



## Lars

Beef and black bean hash, fried egg, chips and bearnaise sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bart.s said:


> Nothing beats homemade salsa:
> 
> View attachment 122153
> 
> 
> Made from grilled tomatoes, red onion, green jalapeños, garlic. In a foodprocessor with cilantro, lemonjuice, some cayennepepper and cumin, pepper and salt.
> 
> Great with tortilla chips, nacho's, fajita's or any other mexican dish.



My immediate thought, just looking at it, was, _Man, that looks like it would be good on some cod._


----------



## Bart.s

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My immediate thought, just looking at it, was, _Man, that looks like it would be good on some cod._



It will go perfectly with cod taco's. Plenty of recipes.


----------



## Michi

andrewsa said:


> You can always try and make it yourself and use a much more leaner mince if the fattiness is a concern. I am sure you can find the ingredients for the seasoning/marinade at the local Asian grocery.


Found a recipe here. Doesn’t look like rocket science. The only unusual ingredient is annatto seed. If I can’t find that at my Asian supermarket, it’s readily available via mail order.

Will give this a try soon


----------



## dafox

Michi said:


> Found a recipe here. Doesn’t look like rocket science. The only unusual ingredient is annatto seed. If I can’t find that at my Asian supermarket, it’s readily available via mail order.
> 
> Will give this a try soon


Also used in Mexican cuisine, you might look there as well. One of the ingredients in Al Pastor, a favorite of mine.


----------



## Michi

Pork and veal terrine with chicken liver, porcini, pistacchio, and cognac.


----------



## Michi

XO noodles with prawns. XO sauce is homemade.


----------



## Bodine

Pepper jack cheese grits topped with Crispy pulled pork and an over easy egg


----------



## Lars

Pantry pasta with bacon, onion, garlic, chicken, peas, cream and a healthy dose of parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## Oshidashi

Michi said:


> Simmered for 20 hours. Then reduced to about half volume in another two hours or so.
> 
> Started with 5 kg of veal bones, plus onion, carrot, celery, leek, tomato paste, garlic, bay leaves, black peppercorns, thyme, and rosemary.
> 
> Ended up with 2.5 l of demi-glace.



Wow! Use it well. Hopefully, that will flavour many delicious meals to come


----------



## Oshidashi

We had planned to try a new Indian restaurant last night for our friend's birthday, but couldn't leave home since my 95 year old father-in-law's aide failed to show. So, I rolled up my sleeves, donned the apron, and brought a bit of India home for our friends and us: cauliflower and potato aloo gobi; Basmati rice with onions, peas, and spices; and a rich prawns Masala curry. My wife talked me out of attempting homemade onion naan. Anyway, all was delicious, and none of it was challenging once the ingredients were at hand.


----------



## chefwp

Sammich thin toasted points with chunky guac and topped with crab


----------



## tostadas

Turkey burgers on garlic butter toasted buns, with rosemary roasted potatoes.


----------



## MarcelNL

I keep forgetting making pictures after plating up, today I made a starter consisting of creme fraiche with wasabi and tazmanian pepper, a crisp made of toasted whole rye, cold smoked salmon trout garnished with pickles of gherkin, smoked beet, balsamico cioppolini, and apple.
followed by the first white asparagus, potato wedges fried in goose fat infused with garlic thyme and parsly, salmon trout with a fresh Bearnaise.

Lots of work, all well worth it!


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> We had planned to try a new Indian restaurant last night for our friend's birthday, but couldn't leave home since my 95 year old father-in-law's aide failed to show. So, I rolled up my sleeves, donned the apron, and brought a bit of India home for our friends and us: cauliflower and potato aloo gobi; Basmati rice with onions, peas, and spices; and a rich prawns Masala curry. My wife talked me out of attempting homemade onion naan. Anyway, all was delicious, and none of it was challenging once the ingredients were at hand.
> 
> View attachment 122275


wow... looks so good. We love indian food and yesterday tried out something new...


----------



## camochili

Here is our yesterdays indian meal... Paneer filled eggplant in a coconut curry dal...


----------



## camochili

Today we went for italian style...
Asparagus fritata... Nice and easy.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Sunday's are her cooking days but I do often do some afternoon prep for the week.

Nothing special. Another fridge sweep and roasting some veggies. I forgot the broccoli was in there and the radishes are starting to look pretty sad. The mushrooms are just starting to get that tough skin. These will supplement my lunches for a few days this week.


----------



## esoo

We just call these "The Sandwiches". Sous vide eye of round, caramelized onions and provolone. Sometimes we treat them like a beef dip. Today I decided to try some muffuletta spread on mine.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Olive salad belongs on every sandwich except those involving ice cream.


----------



## Bert2368

Pedestrian dish for using up the leftovers- But rather better quality than what I had to put out 35+ years ago at a restaurant which shall not be named.

Twice baked potatoes. 

Left over russet baked potatoes, home brined & smoked ham scraps, leftover steamed broccoli, sour cream, fresh chives & thyme from my garden, cojack cheese, a bit of freshly ground yellow mustard seed & black pepper.


----------



## Bert2368

Caleb Cox said:


> Olive salad belongs on every sandwich except those involving ice cream.


Mufletta, mofos!


----------



## DamageInc

Deboned a chicken and fried it with a panko breading.


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> Simmered for 20 hours. Then reduced to about half volume in another two hours or so.
> 
> Started with 5 kg of veal bones, plus onion, carrot, celery, leek, tomato paste, garlic, bay leaves, black peppercorns, thyme, and rosemary.
> 
> Ended up with 2.5 l of demi-glace.


How long do you think that stays good in the freezer? I haven't made a homemade beef stock in ages because we just don't go through it quick enough... But this weekend I made a red wine and rosemary demi, and I was thinking I need to tackle it again because the crap you can buy in the cartons is not so great. Maybe I just need to plan better, make a stock, use a bunch for something like French onion soup, make and freeze some espagnole sauce, and reduce the rest to a glace and freeze it too. Then plan on using it all within 6 weeks or so.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> How long do you think that stays good in the freezer? I haven't made a homemade beef stock in ages because we just don't go through it quick enough... But this weekend I made a red wine and rosemary demi, and I was thinking I need to tackle it again because the crap you can buy in the cartons is not so great. Maybe I just need to plan better, make a stock, use a bunch for something like French onion soup, make and freeze some espagnole sauce, and reduce the rest to a glace and freeze it too. Then plan on using it all within 6 weeks or so.



I tell what really helps me use up frozen stock is to freeze different portions. Deli containers are great for this.






For my next batch, I'll freeze even more of the small containers as I'm finding I use them pretty quickly. The small containers thaw pretty quickly too.


----------



## Lars

Chicken Harra Masala.


----------



## parbaked

Bert2368 said:


> Twice baked potatoes.


I also baked a potato twice, but with just butter, milk & cheddar!
Served with oven baked ribs, cabbage slaw and black beans refried in the rib drippings...





Wifey was super impressed when I ripped the rack in half by hand to share with her.


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> How long do you think that stays good in the freezer?


Will keep for at least six months.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I tell what really helps me use up frozen stock is to freeze different portions. Deli containers are great for this.


I agree, I do this with my chicken stock, in soup-sized portions, and in smaller, need-to-whip-up-some-gravy portions, which are often reduced more to be more like a glace. Which I actually need to get on with, I have a bunch of roasted carcasses piling up in the freezer!


----------



## big_adventure

chefwp said:


> How long do you think that stays good in the freezer?



Any liquid will keep _at least_ 6 months in a freezer, and probably much longer with no issues at all. If you vacuum seal it, years and years, though I wouldn't necessarily recommend it. Water and ice crystal formation aren't really an issue in a water based product.


----------



## Pertti

The Finnish christmas ham. "Practise has started"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pertti said:


> The Finnish christmas ham. "Practise has started"
> 
> View attachment 122415
> View attachment 122416



Well now you have to explain!


----------



## Pertti

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well now you have to explain!



Haha yes, so these are mostly done only for the christmas here and then people eat enough so they wont need another before the next december. Some like to "practise" a bit though 

Its grey salted pork buttock/thigh, mine here is boneless. Stick in the oven at around 100c with the fats up until cooked to desired tenderness, this one here was about 82C or so when I took it out, so its a tad overdone. Then remove the rind and most of the fat, cover with mustard and breadcrumbs (+cloves) and back in there at 225-250 until looking good.

Often done in a plastic roasting bag, or if without one, then perhaps on the "grill" with a tray underneath with some water on it to keep the air moist.

Simple as that.

I did mine in a 28cm Staub cocotte, lid didnt fit though this time so I put some water there on that tray and not like its gonna hurt either way. I often like to collect the juice for a sauce, so I've been either using the roasting bag or some dish.

Took about 9 hours from start to finish today for a 3,3kg ham. I started with a completely frozen ham. Done that a couple times now and it too seems to work, too, and simplifies things a bit. These are generally sold frozen in the markets.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pertti said:


> Haha yes, so these are mostly done only for the christmas here and then people eat enough so they wont need another before the next december. Some like to "practise" a bit though
> 
> Its grey salted pork buttock/thigh, mine here is boneless. Stick in the oven at around 100c with the fats up until cooked to desired tenderness, this one here was about 82C or so when I took it out, so its a tad overdone. Then remove the rind and most of the fat, cover with mustard and breadcrumbs (+cloves) and back in there at 225-250 until looking good.
> 
> Often done in a plastic roasting bag, or if without one, then perhaps on the "grill" with a tray underneath with some water on it to keep the air moist.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> I did mine in a 28cm Staub cocotte, lid didnt fit though this time so I put some water there on that tray and not like its gonna hurt either way. I often like to collect the juice for a sauce, so I've been either using the roasting bag or some dish.
> 
> Took about 9 hours from start to finish today for a 3,3kg ham. I started with a completely frozen ham. Done that a couple times now and it too seems to work, too, and simplifies things a bit. These are generally sold frozen in the markets.
> 
> View attachment 122419




Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## chefwp

It will always fill my heart when my young daughters get excited about something I'm doing in the kitchen. They both are very enthusiastic when they hear I'm baking facaccia and that means a 'snack dinner' where we dip bread in good EVOO and various treasures from Modena, Italy, have olives and cheese, and often charcuterie, but tonight we had hummus instead of that. 





There is also something very sublime that happens when you drizzle a little balsamic or grape must over the oil, it just looks so perfect.


----------



## Xenif

My latest obsession; serving food in these square Jubako boxes

Gyukatsu Box Set


----------



## chiffonodd

chefwp said:


> It will always fill my heart when my young daughters get excited about something I'm doing in the kitchen. They both are very enthusiastic when they hear I'm baking facaccia and that means a 'snack dinner' where we dip bread in good EVOO and various treasures from Modena, Italy, have olives and cheese, and often charcuterie, but tonight we had hummus instead of that.
> View attachment 122475
> 
> 
> There is also something very sublime that happens when you drizzle a little balsamic or grape must over the oil, it just looks so perfect.
> View attachment 122476








And you have the whale knife!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> It will always fill my heart when my young daughters get excited about something I'm doing in the kitchen. They both are very enthusiastic when they hear I'm baking facaccia and that means a 'snack dinner' where we dip bread in good EVOO and various treasures from Modena, Italy, have olives and cheese, and often charcuterie, but tonight we had hummus instead of that.
> View attachment 122475
> 
> 
> There is also something very sublime that happens when you drizzle a little balsamic or grape must over the oil, it just looks so perfect.
> View attachment 122476



Love it! Great job.

I really like that "style" of eating.

Also, the whale knife is obviously to emphasize they are having a whale of a good time!


----------



## Koop

Grilled salmon, shishito peppers and Japanese style fried rice.


----------



## Bert2368

chefwp said:


> How long do you think that stays good in the freezer? I haven't made a homemade beef stock in ages because we just don't go through it quick enough... But this weekend I made a red wine and rosemary demi, and I was thinking I need to tackle it again because the crap you can buy in the cartons is not so great. Maybe I just need to plan better, make a stock, use a bunch for something like French onion soup, make and freeze some espagnole sauce, and reduce the rest to a glace and freeze it too. Then plan on using it all within 6 weeks or so.


I usually use quart and pint sized glass canning jars with once used domes for frozen stocks. Just don't fill the jars more than about 80% full so they don't break- Honestly, they keep over a year in a normal double door upright freezer, I've used 2 year old + stock stored in such glass and kept in the bigger chest freezer without noticing any loss in quality. The warmer the freezer and the more permeable the container, the shorter the storage time of course.


----------



## chefwp

chiffonodd said:


> And you have the whale knife!


Busted! I am kind of a sucker for playfully designed tools, I even have one of those French presses that look like a little green man from outer space.


----------



## Michi

Just because it's pretty. Cured olives, porcini in cognac, and rosemary, thyme, and aji rojo from the garden.


----------



## chefwp

chiffonodd said:


> And you have the whale knife!


Also, of course I have the whale knife, I might be from rural Virginia, but I'm not some uncivilized barbarian!


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> aji rojo from the garden


 That brings back such great culinary memories from our visit to Peru, where aji chilies are the backbone of such an interesting and underrated food culture. We don't have nearly a long enough growing season to grow such a thing where I'm at, at least that was my understanding as to why they are so rare in most of the US. I keep wishing they would become popular and agricultural areas like parts of California would start growing and distributing them in the US. All I can get here is a jarred paste or an aji powder.


----------



## Lars

Pig cheeks braised in wine and tomatoes with polenta.


----------



## btbyrd

Lunchtime yakitori for one (human).






Joyce Farms poulet rouge.






Breast with yuzu kosho and kanzuri. Also shishitos.











Thigh with onion and smoked soy sauce over donabe rice.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Tonkotsu ramen from scratch, was a lot of work but good! 






Tonkotsu broth, random tare (had some katsuobushi and miso), Ajitsuke Tamago, homemade noodles, pork shoulder chashu, wood ear mushroom, spinach, nori, scallion.


----------



## camochili

btbyrd said:


> Lunchtime yakitori for one (human).
> 
> View attachment 122576
> 
> 
> Joyce Farms poulet rouge.
> 
> View attachment 122577
> 
> 
> Breast with yuzu kosho and kanzuri. Also shishitos.
> 
> View attachment 122575
> 
> 
> View attachment 122574
> 
> 
> Thigh with onion and smoked soy sauce over donabe rice.
> 
> View attachment 122573


looks great and the setting is fantastic.
i almost can smell it... wants me go back to piss alley in tokyo...


----------



## Koop

Kept it simple. Grilled bacon-wrapped filet mignon smothered in mushrooms and onions, served with loaded baked potato and steamed broccoli.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Two (2) of my fav's helped with this ... oil poached halibut w/ lemon-brown butter sauce and a quick veg+smoked ham mix ... don't have the breakdown pics but the HHH fillet is really one of my fav's and Devin's suji is just perfect ...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MontezumaBoy said:


> Two (2) of my fav's helped with this ... oil poached halibut w/ lemon-brown butter sauce and a quick veg+smoked ham mix ... don't have the breakdown pics but the HHH fillet is really one of my fav's and Devin's suji is just perfect ...




Gorgeous knives and beautiful fish!

I don't miss a lot of things about living in Alaska, but I do miss the fresh and abundant halibut.


----------



## Lars

I was just about to plate up my Pad Kra Pow when the egg yolk spontaneously broke in the pan!
This dish makes me very happy. It's comforting yet the fierce heat of the chilies sets off an endorphin rush that always makes me exited.
I use this recipe by Mark Wiens in case any of you would like to have a go..


----------



## Lars

MontezumaBoy said:


> Devin's suji is just perfect ...


That looks like the suji my Masamoto KS wish it could be..


----------



## RDalman

I went and ordered materials for a tablegrill build. Thanks


----------



## parbaked

Yesterday was Tonkatsu Tuesday...





duBreton pork loin




Air-fried. I had extra egg and panko so I breaded a few cremini mushrooms too...




Served with cabbage, Kewpie, homemade tonkatsu sauce and some roasted broccolini with ricotta...




Oishi.


----------



## chiffonodd

SPRING TIME  Halibut w/ compound butter, asparagus, potatoes


----------



## Michi

87% hydration sourdough focaccia.




With duck salami, pecorino romano, and tomato.


----------



## AT5760

If I hop on a plane to Brisbane right now @Michi, will there be leftovers?


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I don't miss a lot of things about living in Alaska, but I do miss the fresh and abundant halibut.


I'll never forget walking by a dock where they were unloading a catch, they had a bunch of halibut hanging up on a giant rack. I had no idea those sea monsters got so f***ing huge! I think it was around Seward. Halibut is one of my favorites too, so buttery and delicious.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I was just about to plate up my Pad Kra Pow when the egg yolk spontaneously broke in the pan!
> This dish makes me very happy. It's comforting yet the fierce heat of the chilies sets off an endorphin rush that always makes me exited.
> I use this recipe by Mark Wiens in case any of you would like to have a go..


Thanks for linking to the recipe, you inspired me to order some Thai holy basil seeds.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> I use this recipe by Mark Wiens in case any of you would like to have a go..


Interesting that he doesn't use fish sauce. 
I like Chef John's recipe. He has good tips e.g. hand mincing the protein and adding the sauce in stages.


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Interesting that he doesn't use fish sauce.
> I like Chef John's recipe. He has good tips e.g. hand mincing the protein and adding the sauce in stages.


Yes, that surprising. Maybe he keeps a bowl of Prik Nam Pla nearby. Will check out Chef John, thanks for the tip!

Edit: I rewatched the video and no Prik Nam Pla in sight


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> you inspired me to order some Thai holy basil seeds.


You inspired me to do the same. Have some seeds on the way!


----------



## Polycentric

not very colorful, but I'm happy bc I feel like it's the first real food I've made myself in a while bc of college work and life - seared salmon + lentils w/ bacon and tomatoes


----------



## Koop

Crispy chicken with turmeric-lemon cabbage and peas. Took a while to make, but it was tasty.


----------



## Lars

Asparagus and scallops in beurre blanc.


----------



## Grit

Got hold of some really fine beef in my local store and had ordered some fresh wasabi that arrived just in time, so I thought I’d combine those two with some tuna, grilled asparagus and grilled spring onion. And put the Raquin gyoutohiki to use. Cheers folks!


----------



## chefwp

Grit said:


> ordered some fresh wasabi


Are you in the US and if so, where do you order from? We had some for a short while in my last chef gig, what a treat.


----------



## Grit

chefwp said:


> Are you in the US and if so, where do you order from? We had some for a short while in my last chef gig, what a treat.



Sorry, I’m in Sweden, so I only have a Swedish importer which won’t help you. They have both english and japanese wasabi and this was from japan. Really good stuff. Was a huge difference between having it with tuna compared to having it with beef. With the tuna you got much more of a wasabi-kick and more round with the beef.


----------



## parbaked

chefwp said:


> Are you in the US and if so, where do you order from? We had some for a short while in my last chef gig, what a treat.


Half Moon Bay Wasabi is pricey but good.
My local J-Mart carries it, so I can buy a small piece for $10 - $15.








Fresh Wasabi - Half Moon Bay Wasabi Company


Providing fresh, authentic wasabi to restaurants & foodies since 2011.




hmbwasabi.com


----------



## ian

aboynamedsuita said:


> Tonkotsu ramen from scratch, was a lot of work but good!
> 
> View attachment 122598
> 
> 
> Tonkotsu broth, random tare (had some katsuobushi and miso), Ajitsuke Tamago, homemade noodles, pork shoulder chashu, wood ear mushroom, spinach, nori, scallion.
> 
> View attachment 122599
> View attachment 122600
> View attachment 122605
> View attachment 122601
> View attachment 122602
> View attachment 122603
> View attachment 122604
> View attachment 122606



Is there buckwheat in your noodles?


----------



## tostadas

parbaked said:


> Half Moon Bay Wasabi is pricey but good.
> My local J-Mart carries it, so I can buy a small piece for $10 - $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Wasabi - Half Moon Bay Wasabi Company
> 
> 
> Providing fresh, authentic wasabi to restaurants & foodies since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmbwasabi.com


Which location?


----------



## parbaked

tostadas said:


> Which location?


Nigiya in SF Japantown.
It's in the fish case next to the sashimi grade fish.
Maybe it is in all Nijiya Markets...


----------



## dafox

parbaked said:


> Nigiya in SF Japantown.
> It's in the fish case next to the sashimi grade fish.
> Maybe it is in all Nijiya Markets...


I wish!
Live in Colorado


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ian said:


> Is there buckwheat in your noodles?



That's a T-Shirt.


----------



## Michi

Banana bread with pistachio.


----------



## ian

Michi said:


> Banana bread with pistachio.
> View attachment 123120



Love your breads


----------



## Slim278

Bert2368 said:


> I usually use quart and pint sized glass canning jars with once used domes for frozen stocks. Just don't fill the jars more than about 80% full so they don't break- Honestly, they keep over a year in a normal double door upright freezer, I've used 2 year old + stock stored in such glass and kept in the bigger chest freezer without noticing any loss in quality. The warmer the freezer and the more permeable the container, the shorter the storage time of course.
> 
> View attachment 122493


Why not just pressure can them? Seems to me that you have already done all the required work minus the time in a canner.


----------



## Michi

Blue cheese swirl bread:


----------



## Koop

Pork kabobs - pork loin, green bell pepper, red onion, mushrooms and pineapple seasoned with homemade tare sauce.


----------



## Lars

Roast lamb, spinach and potatoes.


----------



## Grit

I stumbled upon some guanciale, pork chins, so I had no choice but to make carbonara ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ And of course some salami before dinner (with some help from a Halcyon Forge). A light Etna Rosso worked well with it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grit said:


> I stumbled upon some guanciale, pork chins, so I had no choice but to make carbonara ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ And of course some salami before dinner (with some help from a Halcyon Forge). A light Etna Rosso worked well with it.
> 
> View attachment 123167
> 
> 
> View attachment 123166
> 
> 
> View attachment 123165
> 
> View attachment 123164



So glad you knocked the dust off your account and re-emerged. Really enjoying the contributions!


----------



## Grit

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So glad you knocked the dust off your account and re-emerged. Really enjoying the contributions!



Well, a pic or two with food, wine and knives can’t hurt I guess


----------



## RDalman

Honesuki work. Canadian geese breasts for smoking.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lunch time...












Chicken breast, arugula, shallot, cucumber, sharp white cheddar and a garlic dill aioli.


----------



## Grit

RDalman said:


> Honesuki work. Canadian geese breasts for smoking.



Nice - are you smoking them and serving it cold and thin slices, or do you serve it hot? (Peter H. here)


----------



## RDalman

Grit said:


> Nice - are you smoking them and serving it cold and thin slices, or do you serve it hot? (Peter H. here)


Yes cold and thin slices for sandwiches and such. Brined probably three or four days, and then warm-smoked on apple.


----------



## Grit

RDalman said:


> Yes cold and thin slices for sandwiches and such. Brined probably three or four days, and then warm-smoked on apple.



Sounds good, I might have to get myself a smoker.


----------



## RDalman

Grit said:


> Sounds good, I might have to get myself a smoker.


Got myself a "cheat-smoker" electric borniak cabin that runs heat and smoke separate. Very easy to get consistent smokes.


----------



## Grit

RDalman said:


> Got myself a "cheat-smoker" electric borniak cabin that runs heat and smoke separate. Very easy to get consistent smokes.



Cheating sounds fine to me. I guess you smoke some fish there aswell?


----------



## RDalman

Grit said:


> Cheating sounds fine to me. I guess you smoke some fish there aswell?


Absolutely . Just set the boat in the lake today I heard carefully smoked pike is something to try!


----------



## Grit

RDalman said:


> Absolutely . Just set the boat in the lake today I heard carefully smoked pike is something to try!



Never tried it, but would be fun. Met some people with fishing rods by the sea today when I was out making a fire and just playing with some carving. Guess they were going for trout, but there should be some pike there. Anyway, gonna go out to the river tomorrow - super nice weather with lots of sun and no wind.


----------



## RDalman

Grit said:


> Never tried it, but would be fun. Met some people with fishing rods by the sea today when I was out making a fire and just playing with some carving. Guess they were going for trout, but there should be some pike there. Anyway, gonna go out to the river tomorrow - super nice weather with lots of sun and no wind.


Yup some superweather indeed! Trout is nice but none in our lake, but if these are good smoked we won't complain


----------



## esoo

Screaming migraine all day but still managed to pull this off

Smoked ribs, potato salad, broccoli slaw and a arugula salad by the fiancee


----------



## Bodine

Wife is out of town so it’s a pure protein night, New York strip with bacon and shrimp


----------



## Polycentric

What I've realized from the pictures I post is that I always use the same plate to eat.

More salmon, but this time with zucchini and rice that I finally got around to buying!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Polycentric said:


> What I've realized from the pictures I post is that I always use the same plate to eat.
> 
> More salmon, but this time with zucchini and rice that I finally got around to buying!
> 
> View attachment 123257



This thread can definitely make you plating conscious.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> This thread can definitely make you plating conscious.


Plating is quite a big part of cooking. Things that look attractive tend to taste better as well.

Personally, I find artistic plating quite a challenge. Part of the problem is my lack of artistic skill. But there are pragmatic concerns too.

For one, fancy plating usually works better when the plate is really large. But, for everyday meals, I use everyday plates. (I only own one or two large items that I would still consider plates rather than serving platters.) I'm not going to buy another six or eight large plates just for the sake of being able to spread the food around a bit more. Cupboard space is always at a premium.

Another problem is the time factor. When I cook and want to bring, say, three different things together at the same time to plate them up, I don't want to spend five minutes standing there in order to arrange the food onto three or four plates, only to let it get cold. In a commercial kitchen, there are usually several people involved, so one person can focus pretty much on the plating. Moreover, the arrangement is known in advance and plating means putting the food onto the plate following a known plan, as opposed to me standing there and scratching my head and wondering "how can I put this together so it looks good?"

Finally, in a domestic kitchen, individual pieces of meat or fish rarely have the same size and shape, which adds to the problem. In a restaurant, very often, things are cut to size in advance so they are all the same and there are no surprises when plating; the off-cuts make their way into other dishes. At home, this just isn't feasible (at least not for me).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Plating is quite a big part of cooking. Things that look attractive tend to taste better as well.
> 
> Personally, I find artistic plating quite a challenge. Part of the problem is my lack of artistic skill. But there are pragmatic concerns too.
> 
> For one, fancy plating usually works better when the plate is really large. But, for everyday meals, I use everyday plates. (I only own one or two large items that I would still consider plates rather than serving platters.) I'm not going to buy another six or eight large plates just for the sake of being able to spread the food around a bit more. Cupboard space is always at a premium.
> 
> Another problem is the time factor. When I cook and want to bring, say, three different things together at the same time to plate them up, I don't want to spend five minutes standing there in order to arrange the food onto three or four plates, only to let it get cold. In a commercial kitchen, there are usually several people involved, so one person can focus pretty much on the plating. Moreover, the arrangement is known in advance and plating means putting the food onto the plate following a known plan, as opposed to me standing there and scratching my head and wondering "how can I put this together so it looks good?"
> 
> Finally, in a domestic kitchen, individual pieces of meat or fish rarely have the same size and shape, which adds to the problem. In a restaurant, very often, things are cut to size in advance so they are all the same and there are no surprises when plating; the off-cuts make their way into other dishes. At home, this just isn't feasible (at least not for me).



You, @Lars , @DitmasPork and so many others always have great presentation. So many great pictures of so much great food by so many awesome cooks!

And I wholeheartedly agree that presentation can be big factor in the experience. I also agree with everything else you said.

As you've seen, I often post pics of food on paper plates. It's how we're eating whatever at the time. It's reality. But then, there are times when I want to up the game too. I'm not going to pretend I have a masterful eye for it as I don't but I enjoy the pursuit.

But, I still prioritize just showing what I/we are really doing at any given time. It don't have to be pretty all the time. Show us what you're doing and tell us about it!


----------



## Koop

Plating is obviously a challenge for me. Also, it seems lately we're on a fried rice and shishito peppers kick! Argentine wild caught red shrimp grilled and plated with shishito and fried rice.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Plating is quite a big part of cooking. Things that look attractive tend to taste better as well.
> 
> Personally, I find artistic plating quite a challenge. Part of the problem is my lack of artistic skill. But there are pragmatic concerns too.
> 
> For one, fancy plating usually works better when the plate is really large. But, for everyday meals, I use everyday plates. (I only own one or two large items that I would still consider plates rather than serving platters.) I'm not going to buy another six or eight large plates just for the sake of being able to spread the food around a bit more. Cupboard space is always at a premium.
> 
> Another problem is the time factor. When I cook and want to bring, say, three different things together at the same time to plate them up, I don't want to spend five minutes standing there in order to arrange the food onto three or four plates, only to let it get cold. In a commercial kitchen, there are usually several people involved, so one person can focus pretty much on the plating. Moreover, the arrangement is known in advance and plating means putting the food onto the plate following a known plan, as opposed to me standing there and scratching my head and wondering "how can I put this together so it looks good?"
> 
> Finally, in a domestic kitchen, individual pieces of meat or fish rarely have the same size and shape, which adds to the problem. In a restaurant, very often, things are cut to size in advance so they are all the same and there are no surprises when plating; the off-cuts make their way into other dishes. At home, this just isn't feasible (at least not for me).


Easy peazy! Layer, from bottom to top, starch, vege, meat. Sauce(s) can go on the meat and around. Throw some garnish on it and done.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Easy peazy! Layer, from bottom to top, starch, vege, meat. Sauce(s) can go on the meat and around. Throw some garnish on it and done.


I'd never though about it like this. That has promise, thank you! So far, I've been more of a side-by-side man


----------



## valdim

Prepared this salmon 2 days ago - sea salt, brown sugar, dill and slices of lemon.
I guess @RDalman, @Carl Kotte or another North guy would prep it better, but my excuse is that's my second try.
After 12 hours in the fridge there was lots of liquid, which I removed, then washed out the excessive salt and dried the pieces in kitchen napkins...
A half went to the in-laws and the the rest we enjoyed with a glass of Riesling


----------



## RDalman

valdim said:


> Prepared this salmon 2 days ago - sea salt, brown sugar, dill and slices of lemon.
> I guess @RDalman, @Carl Kotte or another North guy would prep it better, but my excuse is that's my second try.
> After 12 hours in the fridge there was lots of liquid, which I removed, then washed out the excessive salt and dried the pieces in kitchen napkins...
> A half went to the in-laws and the the rest we enjoyed with a glass of Riesling


Looks awesome


----------



## valdim

RDalman said:


> Looks awesome


Thank you! For sure it tasted awesome.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> I'd never though about it like this. That has promise, thank you! So far, I've been more of a side-by-side man


You could always do a diagonal build. Or half crescent with the main meal, go all Van Gogh or Jackson Pollock with the sauce on the rest of the plate.


----------



## Michi

Roast beef with roasted potatoes and mushroom bourbon sauce. Still side-by-side. I need to work on that problem…


----------



## Kgp

RDalman said:


> Yup some superweather indeed! Trout is nice but none in our lake, but if these are good smoked we won't complain View attachment 123179


WOW! Pike or Muskie? How big?


----------



## RDalman

Kgp said:


> WOW! Pike or Muskie? How big?


Pike. About 1m didn't weigh


----------



## chefwp

Celebrating spring <although it got cold again!> with some *Rhubarb Strawberry Crisp*


----------



## esoo

RDalman said:


> Pike. About 1m didn't weigh



That pic reminds me of a picture that is somewhere in my parents slides: I'm 6 years old, holding a pike I caught, my armed raised up and it's tail is touching the ground. 

Haven't been fishing in years


----------



## Lars

Chicken and sausage gumbo over rice.


----------



## esoo

Craving for pancakes this morning only to discover that the fiancee had done enough baking to use up all of our all purpose flour. 

Dutch babies made with 00 pizza flour. I've been struggling to really get them to climb the sides of the pan, but still tasty.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

My month long vacation is coming to an end. I haven’t posted much.
some notable meals?

chicken liver, chopped
moco Loco 
Jewish brisket 
Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Bodine

Tacos Carne Asada With onions cilantro lettuce and salsa Verde, grapefruit and avocado salad


----------



## dafox

Bodine said:


> Tacos Carne Asada With onions cilantro lettuce and salsa Verde, grapefruit and avocado saladView attachment 123375


Love it, I eat at a taqueria almost every week.


----------



## OnionSlicer

It was a sunny 58F up here on Saturday, which means it was time to dust off the shorts and the grill!

Marinated pork and lamb





How's this for plating?


----------



## Koop

Greek marinade grilled chicken with butternut squash risotto and asparagus.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ian said:


> Is there buckwheat in your noodles?


Yes I should’ve mentioned that I tried making 100% whole grain noodles with wheat, buckwheat and rye (I like the coarser texture, and “healthier” too, next time I might use a percentage only)


----------



## MarcelNL

Yesterday I bought some more organic fresh (harvested at 6AM, same day on the table, of the earliest in the season white asparagus, now in (a for us) totally new style which blew all of us away.

Served with chopped almonds, soy and honey glaze.
Halved lengthwise, toast almonds in the brown butter for a couple of minutes, simmer the asparagus in butter for like 5 minutes, transfer to a baking tray with the cut side up, drizzle the soy/honey glaze (with some Sichuan pepper) and coarse salt, bake for 8-10min at 200"C. Stellar combination!

Served with a Risotto Milanese (Carluccio's recipe, he toasts the saffran briefly) made with Carnaroli rice, and served with some cold smoked ham. First time ever that my Risotto Milanese was great, the success probably was due to finally having found a source for very good saffran..

Dessert consisted of the first strawberries of the year, with crushed (good quality) black pepper drizzled with some aged balsamic vinegar and basil leaves and a glob of lightly whipped organic double cream on the side.

Plating; the usual side by side  , I really need to take a plating course whenever this Covid thing goes away as it somehow seems impossible to find the creativity or attention once cooking is done...


----------



## Michi

I'd kill for a plate of fresh white asparagus. It's very difficult (read, impossible) to find in Brisbane. What's grown here is almost all green; very rarely, you can find some of the purple variety.

If anyone knows of a fresh white asparagus supplier in or near Brisbane (or some place that will ship quickly from interstate), please let me know!


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Plating; the usual side by side  , I really need to take a plating course whenever this Covid thing goes away as it somehow seems impossible to find the creativity or attention once cooking is done...


I'll join you for that course!


----------



## MarcelNL

If there are growers selling green asparagus you might be able to persuade one or some of them to also harvest some white ones, it's the same plant after all! 
I count myself lucky to live in an area where they are grown so I get to pick the best one, some growers use a system akin to floor heating to be able to start the season earlier (getting far better prices when scarcity is high).


----------



## Lars

Fesenjoon with rice and chopped salad.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Struck out fishing yesterday, so I shifted gears for dinner and made some shrimp Pad Thai.


----------



## DitmasPork

Penne with Red Amaranth and Pecorino Romano. Simple, rustic, Italian pasta + simple kitchen knife.


----------



## Kgp

Pizza time!
I’m old school and prefer lots of toppings and well done.


----------



## Lars

I like how the knife just melted into the pizza when baked!


----------



## chiffonodd

Another tasty spring dinner but way too beige 






Tagliatelle with ramps, caramelized leek, lemon, ricotta, parmigiano reggiano

Halibut with compound butter


----------



## RDalman

Just tasted yesterdays geese smoke. Ran them a little saltier and longer than I've done before and it came out best yet (58C meat temp)


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Penne with Red Amaranth and Pecorino Romano. Simple, rustic, Italian pasta + simple kitchen knife.
> View attachment 123599
> 
> View attachment 123600
> 
> View attachment 123603
> 
> View attachment 123602


nice food, even nicer knife... (simple kitchen knife... lol)


----------



## Grit

Rice, beef, egg and spring onion today - and first use of a fresh delivery from Jean-José Tritz


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla bolognese.


----------



## Grit

RDalman said:


> Just tasted yesterdays geese smoke. Ran them a little saltier and longer than I've done before and it came out best yet (58C meat temp) View attachment 123831



Damn - wish I had some of that right now


----------



## DamageInc

Pickles turned out well. Wish my dill had more flavor, was just cheap supermarket stuff.





Then I made my last picanha from the freezer.







Was extremely juicy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Omurice, unfortunately I can’t upload the video but managed to do this one without cheating (i.e. chopsticks only) and using a spatula lol.
EDIT there’s a video in this post:


----------



## Grit

Arctic char, risotto, fennel, grilled asparagus and Meursault. Good end to the week, great start of the weekend - cheers folks!


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan Chicken Curry.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Sri Lankan Chicken Curry.
> View attachment 124028



Is that the forum recipe? I keep meaning to make it, always looks so good.


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> Is that the forum recipe? I keep meaning to make it, always looks so good.


Yes, it's the recipe @Nedfeister posted a while back. Really, really delicious..!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The greatest meals I will ever cook are those I cook with my little granddaughter. She's only about two and a half but she is super smart and likes to help grandpa in the kitchen. Tonight we made English Muffin pizzas. She gets to put her toppings on and when she gets to the cheese she says, "Sprinkle, sprinkle, sprinkle."

Her mom and dad expose her to a lot of flavors so tonight she chose mushrooms, red bell pepper, ham and pepperoni. All of which she put as much straight into her mouth as she did on her muffin. 











She must be going through a growth spurt as she ate her whole pizza plus all the toppings she mainlined then some watermelon and blueberries and was still hungry.

So we made the first thing (and her favorite thing) to make with me. A peanut butter and honey "sandwich". Grandpa folds the sandwich but she finds opening it and licking the bread clean the most appropriate way of eating said sandwich.






We'll be doing standing roasts any day now!


----------



## Bert2368

Black bear miso soup for dinner.

Sauteed in grape seed oil & some sesame seed oil 6 large shallots minced, 8 large cloves of garlic pressed, about 2/3 cup of grated fresh ginger, 10 serrano chilis de seeded and minced.

2.6 lb. sauted ground bear meat : 8 quarts broths. (Yes, I intended to have leftovers)

4 quarts of pork broth derived from bones & trim of Japanese style sticky pork ribs with star anise, 1 quart veal (venison) tangia broth, 1 quart of venison neck roast bone broth, 2 quarts of chicken & vegetable broth from processing 5 lb. of bone in/skin on chicken thighs for jambalaya. All broths were made in instant pot pressure cooker. Yes, I did this partly to clean out the freezer, how did you guess?

Sake, mirin, rice vinegar, miso paste, chili/bean paste, nanami togarishi spice mix, ground toasted white sesame, toasted sesame oil, brown sugar, lemon juice, soy sauce, bonito flakes, nori seaweed flakes, fresh ground white pepper. 

Just before serving added shredded bok choi, portobello mushroom, sweet corn, sliced Japanese style BBQ pork shoulder, scallions, cilantro, noodles.











I have been told "make that again". Next time, protein will be BBQ marinated prawns.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Found a recipe here. Doesn’t look like rocket science. The only unusual ingredient is annatto seed. If I can’t find that at my Asian supermarket, it’s readily available via mail order.
> 
> Will give this a try soon


OK, I got around to doing this today, using the above recipe. It turned out really nice. Much better than the stuff I can buy at a fast food stand here (surprise, surprise).

Unfortunately, the rice paper was well past its use-by date and, therefore, extremely brittle. Not that this affected the taste


----------



## Grit

More cutting than cooking so far - warming up with some borgogne and salami before the reindeer.


----------



## Lars

Steak frites.


----------



## Grit

Reindeer, roasted cauliflower puree with truffle oil, grilled asparagus, carrot and kohlrabi with some fennel on top. Maybe a bit too much for the Bourgogne, but damn tasty if you ask me.

Done with a little help of Bryan Raquin and Jean-José Tritz...


----------



## chiffonodd

chicken with fig gastrique, toasted walnut, crispy trimmings, gorgonzola 

broccolini

yukon gold mash


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Tonkatsu (again lol) with kewpie mayo, bulldog tonkatsu sauce, cabbage, cucumber, tomato


----------



## Michi

As is appropriate for today, Anzac biscuits.


----------



## 4wa1l

Casarecce with a loose interpretation of a ragu bolognese and a caprese salad.


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> As is appropriate for today, Anzac biscuits.
> View attachment 124249


Looks interesting! Save me the google search and share what they are and why they are appropriate today.

Ken

Edit: Didn't realize you linked this to wiki. It's early and I haven't found my glasses yet!


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Steak frites.
> View attachment 124139


You're killing me with your food. Really impressed!


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> You're killing me with your food. Really impressed!


Thanks!


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Thanks!


I actually really miss properly fried, freshly cut, french fries, during this lockdown... Fries are not something I'll quickly make at home somehow. A dish I really love (and make at home) is tartare de boeuf, i.e. steak tartare, raw cut beef French style, and I love french fries with them..


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> I actually really miss properly fried, freshly cut, french fries, during this lockdown... Fries are not something I'll quickly make at home somehow. A dish I really love (and make at home) is tartare de boeuf, i.e. steak tartare, raw cut beef French style, and I love french fries with them..


While I do enjoy making them, I have really been struggling with my fries lately. They seem to come out either too dark or not crispy enough. 
I blame poor temp control, so I think it's time to upgrade from a pot on the stove to a real fryer.

I love tartare as well even though I don't make it at home. I might give it a try. Could use practicing fries as an excuse!


----------



## parbaked

Tori katsu served with Kewpie cabbage, homemade tokatsu sauce, furikake rice and pork belly, cabbage, dashi soup....














TFTFTF


----------



## camochili

Eggplant skewers with a carrot-onion salad


----------



## esoo

Chicken Tikka off the grill, raita, rice, salad and fresh home made naan (second try at something on the baking steel)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another Sunday sweep...







Hmmm... I try to make something that will last me a few days during the week and this time it's the cucumber that is messing with me. Got it!

Not the most uniform chop work but it'll be fine. 












Got everything but a little bit of the onion in there and the wife said she'll use that up tonight. Quick pickle of white vinegar and water, salt and sugar (I go a little light on the sugar) and while I didn't have anything fresh, I tossed in some dried dill, thyme and marjoram with some pepper corns.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Chicken Tikka off the grill, raita, rice, salad and fresh home made naan (second try at something on the baking steel)
> 
> View attachment 124356



That looks awesome!


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That looks awesome!



Thanks. Considering the chicken and naan were first time recipes, extremely pleased with the result.


----------



## chefwp

Pasta with pan roasted ramp bulbs & peppers with a balsamic reduction; toasted pine nuts; pan fried ramp greens; and parm.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I used a huge dollop of my own Szechuan chili sauce and dressed up some frozen wontons from a friends mom.

boom..easiest dinner ever. beer not in picture


----------



## Chips

I definitely lack the plating skills of @why-am-i-bleeding but here's my attempt at his beautiful salad, but done on a caramel colored salad plate.


----------



## chiffonodd

chefwp said:


> Pasta with pan roasted ramp bulbs & peppers with a balsamic reduction; toasted pine nuts; pan fried ramp greens; and parm.
> View attachment 124373



Love all this seasonal / foraged cooking!


----------



## dmonterisi

Smoked chuck roast with a homemade keto bbq glaze. Broccolini with charred lemon and pecorino.


----------



## krx927

Grit said:


> I stumbled upon some guanciale, pork chins, so I had no choice but to make carbonara ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ And of course some salami before dinner (with some help from a Halcyon Forge). A light Etna Rosso worked well with it.
> 
> View attachment 123167
> 
> 
> View attachment 123166
> 
> 
> View attachment 123165
> 
> View attachment 123164




But you had a choice, you could have made Amatriciana


----------



## Grit

krx927 said:


> But you had a choice, you could have made Amatriciana


Very true, but I had been thinking about carbonara for a couple of days, and suddenly the guanciale was just lying there in the store, like a revelation


----------



## Michi

Grit said:


> […] like a revelation


----------



## Michi

Homemade Merguez sausage meat garnished with cured duck egg yolk, bell peppers from the garden with a balsamic vinaigrette, and Moroccan-style couscous.


----------



## Grit

Michi said:


> View attachment 124391


Exactly – angels, trumpets and what have you


----------



## Lars

I made Channa Masala again.


----------



## Chips

I made my first porchetta over the weekend. There's a very very popular food truck that has a spot at the SF Ferry Building (and 6 other locations) that has a line stretching down the block for their rotisserie and porchetta sandwiches, so I started by generically following their ingredients.

I roasted a large pork belly with a loin wrapped up inside in a very low oven, finishing after 7.5 hours with a quick blast at 475 to crisp the skin.






Sliced thin, and piled on a warm ciabatta loaf, then layered with a mound o caramelized onions, then baby arugula.












Some fingerling potatoes in the bottom of the roasting pan to soak up all those tasty drippings made a nice side dish.


----------



## Grit

Nothing fancy today - mashed potatoes, meat balls, gravy and pickled cucumber. Still tasty though. Only thing missing was a beer, just a cold lager.


----------



## kidsos

Cod, asparagus, morrels, peas, foraged herbs and a dashi and ramson beurre blanc


----------



## boomchakabowwow

kidsos said:


> Cod, asparagus, morrels, peas, foraged herbs and a dashi and ramson beurre blanc



this is gonna suck following COD! floating over a green cloud of sauce!!

here goes. my dinner tonight. Braised Chinese stew over noodles. usual suspects. star anise, cinnamon, stuff like that.


----------



## chefwp

The wife and I had a 'stay at home date night,' dinner for two. Beef tenderloin on a bed of caramelized onions, with ramp butter (Beurre Maître d'Hôtel d'ramp?), sides of yukon colcannon and morel saute. We still miss restaurants, but this dampens the hunger for a real night out.


----------



## Lars

Whenever I make pizza with meat toppings I almost always regret not going veggie, but this one with salchichón was really nice.


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Whenever I make pizza with meat toppings I almost always regret not going veggie, but this one with salchichón was really nice.
> View attachment 124530


Homemade dough? By the way, how did you like Sideways?!


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Homemade dough? By the way, how did you like Sideways?!


Yep. No knead neapolitan dough with a 72h cold fermentation.

Sideways was great for relaxing on a sunday night. I liked the wine banter..!


----------



## parbaked

Duck breast, arugula, duck fat vinaigrette and a potato baked twice....


----------



## chiffonodd

kidsos said:


> Cod, asparagus, morrels, peas, foraged herbs and a dashi and ramson beurre blanc



Beautiful! Spring on a plate. Totally stealing this concept too. I'll post mine if I can work up the courage.


----------



## Bodine

These pork butts are on their way to being done, bark is looking really good


----------



## kidsos

chiffonodd said:


> Beautiful! Spring on a plate. Totally stealing this concept too. I'll post mine if I can work up the courage.


Thank you so much! looking forward to your take


----------



## chiffonodd

kidsos said:


> Cod, asparagus, morrels, peas, foraged herbs and a dashi and ramson beurre blanc



Welp here's my take, inspired by @kidsos 's beautiful cod dish. Mine is halibut cheek with mint and tarragon pea purée, asparagus, and morels. 






Let me be the first to say that @kidsos 's dish has much better visual contrast and proportions. In mine, the diameter of the pea purée should be significantly smaller. As is, it kinda look like a blob. I also planned to have a lot of purple in the asparagus to match with the edible blossoms, and thus provide the visual contrast that is missing here. Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.

The best laid plans of mice and men, right?

Anyway thanks again to @kidsos for the inspiration. This was a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## camochili

chiffonodd said:


> Welp here's my take, inspired by @kidsos 's beautiful cod dish. Mine is halibut cheek with mint and tarragon pea purée, asparagus, and morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to say that @kidsos 's dish has much better visual contrast and proportions. In mine, the diameter of the pea purée should be significantly smaller. As is, it kinda look like a blob. I also planned to have a lot of purple in the asparagus to match with the edible blossoms, and thus provide the visual contrast that is missing here. Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.
> 
> The best laid plans of mice and men, right?
> 
> Anyway thanks again to @kidsos for the inspiration. This was a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


don't be so hard on yourself. it looks delicious, just as @kidsos does. 
morrels are becoming quite fancy at this time. seeing them popping up in many recipies now.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chiffonodd said:


> Welp here's my take, inspired by @kidsos 's beautiful cod dish. Mine is halibut cheek with mint and tarragon pea purée, asparagus, and morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to say that @kidsos 's dish has much better visual contrast and proportions. In mine, the diameter of the pea purée should be significantly smaller. As is, it kinda look like a blob. I also planned to have a lot of purple in the asparagus to match with the edible blossoms, and thus provide the visual contrast that is missing here. Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.
> 
> The best laid plans of mice and men, right?
> 
> Anyway thanks again to @kidsos for the inspiration. This was a lot of fun and a great learning experience.



Halibut cheeks are the best! Nicely done.


----------



## Grit

When you find some left over wasabi in the fridge, and it’s still OK 

Also had some beef with the rice.


----------



## Lars

Duck confit and sautéed potatoes.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

chiffonodd said:


> Welp here's my take, inspired by @kidsos 's beautiful cod dish. Mine is halibut cheek with mint and tarragon pea purée, asparagus, and morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to say that @kidsos 's dish has much better visual contrast and proportions. In mine, the diameter of the pea purée should be significantly smaller. As is, it kinda look like a blob. I also planned to have a lot of purple in the asparagus to match with the edible blossoms, and thus provide the visual contrast that is missing here. Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.
> 
> The best laid plans of mice and men, right?
> 
> Anyway thanks again to @kidsos for the inspiration. This was a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


both look awesome to me! i like your 'study in green' with all the subtly different shades.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

super simple dinner.

chili noods, steamed veg and a soy sauce egg. if anyone can teach me how to hardboil an egg and then braise it in soy mix without getting that green ring around the yolk...appreciated.


----------



## chiffonodd

boomchakabowwow said:


> super simple dinner.
> 
> chili noods, steamed veg and a soy sauce egg. if anyone can teach me how to hardboil an egg and then braise it in soy mix without getting that green ring around the yolk...appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 124729



Still looks good! To avoid the ring I think you'd just want to cook it less. Maybe just softboil out the gate before the soy braise?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

chiffonodd said:


> Still looks good! To avoid the ring I think you'd just want to cook it less. Maybe just softboil out the gate before the soy braise?


ill try that!! thanks.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

tonight. 

still riffing off my Chinese roots. this dish is probably the reason I am fat. 

chicken and mushroom claypot!!


----------



## Lars

Penne pomodoro.


----------



## MarcelNL

Tonight I made a reduction of porto and fond with some gastrique, added some cream halfway, infused with some herbs and added some green pepper corns, sauteed brown mushrooms and plenty of good black pepper.
Goose fat fried potatoes, infused the fat with a hint of garlic and Taragon. Braised some carrots with a honey and thyme glaze, sprinkled with fleur de sel. And the piece the la resistance was some reverse seared limousin beef.
Should have served the sauce separately, and need to take that plating course.....


----------



## kidsos

chiffonodd said:


> Welp here's my take, inspired by @kidsos 's beautiful cod dish. Mine is halibut cheek with mint and tarragon pea purée, asparagus, and morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to say that @kidsos 's dish has much better visual contrast and proportions. In mine, the diameter of the pea purée should be significantly smaller. As is, it kinda look like a blob. I also planned to have a lot of purple in the asparagus to match with the edible blossoms, and thus provide the visual contrast that is missing here. Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.
> 
> The best laid plans of mice and men, right?
> 
> Anyway thanks again to @kidsos for the inspiration. This was a lot of fun and a great learning experience.


looks amazing!


----------



## TB_London

Cod Grenoblaise
Don’t have any flair for plating, but it tasted good


----------



## chiffonodd

TB_London said:


> Cod Grenoblaise
> Don’t have any flair for plating, but it tasted good
> View attachment 124904



Still looks good to me! I've been trying to self-teach plating recently and was told that a good idea is to actually sketch out your ideas beforehand. So I drew my halibut dish (see above) in MS Paint before cooking 






At some point I imagine it becomes second nature and you don't necessarily need to put so much forethought into it. But I think it's fun to play around with drawing. Not sure MS Paint is necessary but I'm a child of the 90s.


----------



## btbyrd

boomchakabowwow said:


> super simple dinner.
> 
> chili noods, steamed veg and a soy sauce egg. if anyone can teach me how to hardboil an egg and then braise it in soy mix without getting that green ring around the yolk...appreciated.



Do you really need to braise the egg in the soy? I've only ever seen (and done) it marinated. Google "ajitsuke tamago" for examples.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

btbyrd said:


> Do you really need to braise the egg in the soy? I've only ever seen (and done) it marinated. Google "ajitsuke tamago" for examples.


I honestly have no clue. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lars

Chicken breast wet brined over night with spices and poached + asparagus, new potatoes and crispy chicken skin.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

plating is half the battle. lighting in the photo is the other. 

my first dream was to be a food and travel photographer. my mom was correct. dreams don't pay jackchit.


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> my first dream was to be a food and travel photographer.


No wonder your pictures always look amazing! I just take a shot with my phone before I dig in.


----------



## Grit

First some roe with bublish from Loire, Vouvrai 

Followed by Local white fish caught this morning, with onions, hollandaise and grilled asparagus. Oh, and some lovely savagnin from Jura,


----------



## chefwp

chiffonodd said:


> Unfortunately, I just learned the hard way that purple asparagus doesn't stay purple when you blanch it. It just turns a weird sort of ninja turtle olive drab.


Ha, I learned that same lesson the hard way a while back, but with purple string beans.


----------



## MarcelNL

sortof Ploughmans for one, leftover management:


----------



## DitmasPork

Drums 'n Thighs. Teriyaki chicken.


----------



## parbaked

Pan pizza with sausage, mushrooms and pesto....


----------



## boomchakabowwow

thanks Lars.

here. just made Vietnamese Lemongrass grilled Cornish game hen. 

ate it carb less. just with lettuce wraps and a hotass Thai chili/fish sauce drizzle. my wife tasked me with feeding her very low carbs.


----------



## Bodine

Broiled sockeye salmon, fresh gulf shrimp, Chese grits


, avocado and grape fruit salad


----------



## Michi

Tako Meshi with extra tako and garnish.


----------



## Migraine

Grit said:


> First some roe with bublish from Loire, Vouvrai
> 
> Followed by Local white fish caught this morning, with onions, hollandaise and grilled asparagus. Oh, and some lovely savagnin from Jura,
> 
> View attachment 125006
> 
> View attachment 125007
> 
> View attachment 125008
> 
> View attachment 125009
> 
> View attachment 125010
> 
> View attachment 125011


This all looks amazing, but those onions especially are on another level.


----------



## Grit

Migraine said:


> This all looks amazing, but those onions especially are on another level.


The best part is that it’s really simple. 1 cm slices, ridiculous amounts of butter, low heat until caramelized. Flip them over carefully so they stick together. When they are soft, add just a little stock of your choice and let simmer a couple of minutes until it gets creamy. Finish off with some lemon, salt, pepper. This time I choose chicken stock and lots of lemon, but thyme and veal stock is also a good combo.


----------



## AT5760

Perpetuating stereotypes . Dad makes weekend pancakes.


----------



## Grit

Got hold of some fresh ramson today, so ramson butter here we go. But first salami and as a bonus, free of charge, the battle of the pettys. The ramson butter got some company of grilled veggies and grilled iberico pork. The spanish know their pork  Wine from Jura, Arbois Trousseau that matched both salami and grilled food.


----------



## Lars

Asparegus, prawns and mousseline sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL

Nice, though you should probably rename it into LOTS of prawns, asparagus and mousseline ;-)


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Nice, though you should probably rename it into LOTS of prawns, asparagus and mousseline ;-)


Thanks, that was pretty much what I was going for!


----------



## RDalman

btbyrd said:


> Lunchtime yakitori for one (human).
> 
> View attachment 122576
> 
> 
> Joyce Farms poulet rouge.
> 
> View attachment 122577
> 
> 
> Breast with yuzu kosho and kanzuri. Also shishitos.
> 
> View attachment 122575
> 
> 
> View attachment 122574
> 
> 
> Thigh with onion and smoked soy sauce over donabe rice.
> 
> View attachment 122573


Thanks for starting the idea of diy-ing one for some tablegrilling action. Was a good time we will do repeats on!


----------



## btbyrd

Wow -- your grill turned out great Robin! Happy to be an inspiration. Looks like you had some good food and a good time!


----------



## Oshidashi

Turkish meatballs (köfta) -- ground beef and turkey, flavored with toasted cumin, ground coriander, cinnamon, nutmeg, Aleppo pepper, black pepper, parsley, ghee, and grated onion.


----------



## chiffonodd

chefwp said:


> Ha, I learned
> 
> 
> chefwp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I learned that same lesson the hard way a while back, but with purple string beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I read up about it and apparently the purple is caused by a pigment called anthocynanin ... a pigment that is both water soluble and breaks down in heat. So any cooking (but blanching, in particular) can strip away all the purple pretty easily. Supposedly you can retain some of the purple if you use dry heat at lower temp.
> 
> Let the experiments begin!
Click to expand...


----------



## Michi

Homemade century duck eggs. Curing in a solution of strong black tea, with 70 g/l salt, and 40 g/l sodium hydroxide.




After two weeks, they get sealed to keep out air. Traditionally, I think they were packed in mud, or some people encase the eggs in wax. I was lazy and just wrapped them in plastic film and sealed them in a vacuum bag.




Two weeks later, they are ready to eat:


----------



## Oshidashi

Michi said:


> Homemade century duck eggs. Curing in a solution of strong black tea, with 70 g/l salt, and 40 g/l sodium hydroxide.
> View attachment 125301
> 
> After two weeks, they get sealed to keep out air. Traditionally, I think they were packed in mud, or some people encase the eggs in wax. I was lazy and just wrapped them in plastic film and sealed them in a vacuum bag.
> View attachment 125302
> 
> Two weeks later, they are ready to eat:
> View attachment 125303
> 
> View attachment 125304


What did they taste like? You apparently lived.


----------



## Oshidashi

Spanish salad, mussels in wine and shallots, toasted cumin and coriander seed garbanzos, roasted beets.


----------



## Oshidashi

Ethiopian beef tibs, with tomatoes, onions, garlic, ginger, cumin, coriander, Aleppo pepper, and lots of imported berbere. My wife is not a fan of injera bread, so I served this with flour tortillas. We ended up with really tasty Ethiopian tacos!


----------



## Michi

Oshidashi said:


> What did they taste like? You apparently lived.


I did 

They taste nice. The eggy character is amplified, as is the slightly sulfurous aroma of eggs. A slight metallic undertone from the lye cure.

It's worth giving those a shot. Nice recipe here:


Also popular as part of a congee, or just put them on toast with something green.


----------



## Oshidashi

Michi said:


> I did
> 
> They taste nice. The eggy character is amplified, as is the slightly sulfurous aroma of eggs. A slight metallic undertone from the lye cure.
> 
> It's worth giving those a shot. Nice recipe here:
> 
> 
> Also popular as part of a congee, or just put them on toast with something green.




Thanks! Very interesting. I like how the pretty starburst flower design on the surface of the peeled eggs develops spontaneously, like crystal growths. Anyway, although I'll try anything once, I am hesitant to eat something that's been dead that long that has also turned green.


----------



## Michi

Oshidashi said:


> Thanks! Very interesting. I like how the pretty starburst flower design on the surface of the peeled eggs develops spontaneously, like crystal growths. Anyway, although I'll try anything once, I am hesitant to eat something that's been dead that long that has also turned green.


For me, the rule is that I try anything once. If I don't, I'll never know.

It can be hard to overcome prejudice. I've eaten some unusual things in the past, such as termites, cat, snails, jellyfish, cow's udder, Surströmming, bitter melon, and so on. Usually, I not only learn something, but I also like it. The fact is that people don't eat things that don't taste good, so venturing out into (for me) uncharted territory usually pays dividends.


----------



## TB_London

They look really interesting but the egginess and sulfurous notes are the elements I wouldn’t like amplified. I guess it’s like black salt with some Indian food, I found that to be a flavour I really couldn’t get to like


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Homemade century duck eggs. Curing in a solution of strong black tea, with 70 g/l salt, and 40 g/l sodium hydroxide.
> View attachment 125301
> 
> After two weeks, they get sealed to keep out air. Traditionally, I think they were packed in mud, or some people encase the eggs in wax. I was lazy and just wrapped them in plastic film and sealed them in a vacuum bag.
> View attachment 125302
> 
> Two weeks later, they are ready to eat:
> View attachment 125303
> 
> View attachment 125304


Wow... amazing someone trying this outside of China. 
My experience in China was mixed. The ones i tried looked a bit different. They were not transparent and had a really earthy taste that was far beyond anything similar to western tastebuds. I truly had some difficulties digesting it...


----------



## camochili

Back from memories of a century egg, here is what was on our plates yesterday.
Green asparagus in a terragon-spinach sauce and trout


----------



## Michi

TB_London said:


> They look really interesting but the egginess and sulfurous notes are the elements I wouldn’t like amplified. I guess it’s like black salt with some Indian food, I found that to be a flavour I really couldn’t get to like


It really is an individual thing. Personally, I enjoy black salt.


----------



## DamageInc

Was my father's birthday, so I made a nice dinner for the celebration.

Starter was duck foie gras terrine with apricot confit on toast and a sprinkle of sea salt.








Main was ribeye with roast potatoes, dressed tomatoes, and fried mushrooms. Topped with tarragon garlic butter.


----------



## moderncooking

Like many of those in the kitchen knife industry I was once a professional chef. One of the restaurants I worked at was the Boathouse on Blackwattle Bay, Sydney. In those days we thought Global knives where pretty cool. 

The restaurant was famous for their Snapper Pie. Last year the Boathouse fell victim to the pandemic after more than 30 years in business. 

The Snapper Pie is pretty basic. Red Snapper, soubise and truffle oil. Topped with puff pastry and served with mash potatoes and balsamic glazed, smoked tomato petals. Enjoy with a nice dry riesling.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Not a lot of breakfast meals posted. Now personally, I don't eat breakfast most days, but every once in a while homemade pancakes really hit the spot!


----------



## MarcelNL

DamageInc said:


> Was my father's birthday, so I made a nice dinner for the celebration.
> 
> Starter was duck foie gras terrine with apricot confit on toast and a sprinkle of sea salt.
> View attachment 125355
> 
> View attachment 125366
> 
> Main was ribeye with roast potatoes, dressed tomatoes, and fried mushrooms. Topped with tarragon garlic butter.
> View attachment 125356
> View attachment 125357
> View attachment 125358


If you ever come up for adoption we'll talk....!


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm prepping now for dinner, Lars made me crave for crevettes...

White asparagus, the sweet and sour glazed version I recently made, sprinkled with some crushed Pistachio nuts

Grey shrimp from the North Sea, I think I'm going to go with some capers, gherkins, balsamic vinegar soaked red onion, and a dollop of cocktail sauce...almost like an old fashioned shrimp salad on a plate 

Risotto Milanese

some Pouilly Fuisse on the side and in the risotto, and in me while cooking 

Hope I don't forget to take a picture when ready..


----------



## Grit

Hearty food today - pork legs that has been simmering 6 hours with diced onions, carrots, garlic and some tomatos. Chicken stock and white wine aswell.


----------



## Lars

Spargelsuppe aka German white asparagus soup.


----------



## riba

Glad my taste buds didn't suffer from the fun lately


----------



## MarcelNL

plating, I dunno know...not my cup of tea.

The Bufala butter works in the risotto, the shrimp were a bit too acidic from too large a squeeze of lime and the picture does not show the pistachio's (I'm now sure hazelnuts will work better).


in hindsight ; the shrimp should have been a starter, followed by the risotto and finished with the asparagus, or something along those lines. The good news is that the Pouilly Fuissee worked well with all of this!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> plating, I dunno know...not my cup of tea.
> 
> The Bufala butter works in the risotto, the shrimp were a bit too acidic from too large a squeeze of lime and the picture does not show the pistachio's (I'm now sure hazelnuts will work better).
> 
> 
> in hindsight ; the shrimp should have been a starter, followed by the risotto and finished with the asparagus, or something along those lines. The good news is that the Pouilly Fuissee worked well with all of this!


It looks intriguing. I imagine eating the prawns like a wrap and using the asperegus to scoop up the risotto


----------



## camochili

Todays dinner, Conchiglioni filled with Ricotta and Apple and an asparagus salad.


----------



## Oshidashi

BazookaJoe said:


> Not a lot of breakfast meals posted. Now personally, I don't eat breakfast most days, but every once in a while homemade pancakes really hit the spot!
> 
> View attachment 125365



I made pancakes this morning, too. I enjoy them with my new favorite syrup concoction: Bulleit bourbon reduced 3/4, mixed with Canada maple syrup and toasted chopped pecans.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Alcohol abuse!!!


----------



## Oshidashi

Caleb Cox said:


> Alcohol abuse!!!



Relaxes the children.


----------



## chiffonodd

RDalman said:


> Thanks for starting the idea of diy-ing one for some tablegrilling action. Was a good time we will do repeats on!
> View attachment 125226
> View attachment 125227
> View attachment 125228
> View attachment 125229



See this is why I wish I knew how to do things  looks awesome @RDalman


----------



## Grit

moderncooking said:


> Like many of those in the kitchen knife industry I was once a professional chef. One of the restaurants I worked at was the Boathouse on Blackwattle Bay, Sydney. In those days we thought Global knives where pretty cool.
> 
> The restaurant was famous for their Snapper Pie. Last year the Boathouse fell victim to the pandemic after more than 30 years in business.
> 
> The Snapper Pie is pretty basic. Red Snapper, soubise and truffle oil. Topped with puff pastry and served with mash potatoes and balsamic glazed, smoked tomatoe petals. Enjoy with a nice dry riesling.
> 
> View attachment 125361
> View attachment 125362
> View attachment 125363
> View attachment 125364


Remember buying my Global 1996 - man, I was so proud  The pie looks good. I’ve never really tried making pies, but everything about this one seems right up my alley - you had me at truffle oil


----------



## tomsch

RDalman said:


> Thanks for starting the idea of diy-ing one for some tablegrilling action. Was a good time we will do repeats on!
> View attachment 125226
> View attachment 125228


Looks great! What knife is that you are using?


----------



## chefwp

It was a perfect spring day here, I continued my journey with the molcajete and made some grill fired salsa, to go with the gaucamole I made earlier, grilled sea monster (halibut), and Sante Fe corn (ala Michel Richard's recipe)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Yesterday I was putting stuff in the freezer when I realized we were running out of room. Among the plethora of bags of four hamburger buns, eight tortillas, portioned raw green beans, all manner of chicken parts, and um, some kind of red quinoa stuff I think I remember...were several frozen chicken carcasses (and associated parts) and a few packs of smoked pork hocks. I don't need any more stock and I surely don't need more of either of these so...

It was with this in mind that I went to the store yesterday...





The question in my mind was what was I going to do with them? I have a kid with significant medial issues that makes digestion a real challenge for her. She loves vegetables but unfortunately, when raw, they often cause her a lot of problems. Beans are also very problematic. And, because of these issues, she's sometimes not up to cooking for herself. So, having something quick and easy on hand is a big plus for her and every few weeks I make something to toss in her freezer. Soup is always a winner.

Now, I know this looks a lot more fall than spring, but she does good with cooked root veggies and it just fits. So, the store trip ended up like this:





This was my first time attacking these kinds of veggies with my nakiri. Oddly enough, the parsnips were the most interesting. The thick parts were sort of spongy yet tough. I know, weird...





A little more routine (the sticks are for my lunch tomorrow)...





And I know it's anti-climatic, if I ever built up to climatic that is, but anyways, this was just my treat bowel before putting it all into freezer bags.





Sage, Thyme, Marjoram and finished with some aged sherry vinegar. I basically made a chicken stock and then added the hocks which of course gave it a deep smoky flavor. Turned out really nice actually and will give her several days of eats.


----------



## mc2442

I made some pork stock today from a ham bone and other scraps. WIll be searching tomorrow to see what best to make with this....I assume some kind of ramen broth. Used onion, leeks, garlic, celery, carrots, parsley, thyme, bay leaves, pepper


----------



## jsph

sorry to hear about the poor kid's tummy trouble, but obviously she's lucky to be looked after by... the world's most powerful VEGGIE CUBE-INATOR!


----------



## DitmasPork

Sunday banana bread.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Miso Ramen, need to try with butter next time


----------



## RDalman

tomsch said:


> Loos great! What knife is that you are using?


A small honesuki I made


----------



## chefwp

mc2442 said:


> I made some pork stock today from a ham bone and other scraps. WIll be searching tomorrow to see what best to make with this....I assume some kind of ramen broth. Used onion, leeks, garlic, celery, carrots, parsley, thyme, bay leaves, pepper


split pea soup!


----------



## Lars

Chicken wonton soup.


----------



## parbaked

Japanese style pork belly curry...


----------



## Bodine

Beef, bok choy soup, with a poached egg


----------



## chefwp

Making a carrot salad, don't have parsley for the classic recipe, that's ok.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> Making a carrot salad, don't have parsley for the classic recipe, that's ok.View attachment 125651



Nice pic!


----------



## chiffonodd

Halibut w/ pistachio, potatoes with parmigiano and lemon, spring onion


----------



## Lars

First time making tortillas. Rolling them out with a rolling pin wasn't too hard. 
Made some steak tacos and while I'm sure they weren't authentic, they sure were delicious.


----------



## parbaked

Found a tub of raw clams in the freezer...decided to make a small batch of chowder with some cubed pancetta.








Saved some clam meat and juice for okonomiyaki batter:




Luckily I had a little pork belly in the fridge..




Lunch!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Found a tub of raw clams in the freezer...decided to make a small batch of chowder with some cubed pancetta.
> View attachment 125747
> 
> View attachment 125748
> 
> Saved some clam meat and juice for okonomiyaki batter:
> View attachment 125749
> 
> Luckily I had a little pork belly in the fridge..
> View attachment 125751
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 125750



That looks fantastic!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> First time making tortillas. Rolling them out with a rolling pin wasn't too hard.


I tried making flour tortillas this weekend...mine turned out like flat bread.
Served with pork shoulder chile verde, cabbage and cojitta cheese...


----------



## AT5760

Weeknight Mac and cheese. Courtesy of ATK and Julia. Cheddar, Swiss, parm, and pecorino.


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> I tried making flour tortillas this weekend...mine turned out like flat bread.


I followed this recipe from Serious Eats, but used water instead of milk. The large amount of fat is supposed to make them easier to roll out.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti Alla Carrettiera is a Sicilian pasta with a raw tomato and garlic sauce. It's tossed with toasted breadcrumbs. Because of the raw garlic it's slightly pungent. Really nice and simple as it comes together in the time it takes to cook the pasta.


----------



## MarcelNL

leftovers from the fridge: bit of a fuzzy picure...

Asparagus , bouillon twice drawn, cream, added some kemiri nuts, some Tasmanian pepper, thickened w some Roux.
warm and cold smokedd salmon trout, pistachicio's

Recipe is a keeper!


----------



## Bodine

For my bride, roast oysters with Parmesan, heart of palm salad with black olives and bacon bits, beef broth soup


----------



## boomchakabowwow

no way I could take a good picture of this since I had half of a roll stuffed into my mouth.

Vietnamese spring rolls, done in a "roll your own" style. all the veg cleaned and laid out, the protein...and a stack of wraps. dip in warm water and let the stuffing and rolling fun begin. it is so fun trying to one-up each other in epicness of our rolling powers.

fun.


----------



## Lars

Salmon, asparagus and hollandaise.


----------



## luuogle

Some mini fruit tarts with orange and mango.


----------



## DitmasPork

Rustic Moroccan Spiced Vegetable Soup with Eastern European Smoked Pork Sausage, Cannellini Beans, Ditalini Pasta and Pecorino. 240 Migoto, white 1.


----------



## AT5760

Joining the recent roast chicken party. Will serve with a salad, Dijon mustard, and sourdough.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Salmon, asparagus and hollandaise.
> View attachment 125937


wow!!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here is me tonight.

Taiwanese favorite. Braised Minced Pork. essential a meat sauce you put over rice. I added the cabbage to..well, we needed a veg. stirred it up and eat.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chicken salad lettuce wraps with a fried smashed Yukon Gold dusted with chipotle powder and dolloped with sour cream.









Sigh... As sometimes is the case, there were issues...





Perhaps the failed smashed potatoes will show up tomorrow...


----------



## Lars

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Grit

Put in a porkbelly in the oven at low temp before going to work - and it came out pretty fine  Started of course with salami and Morgon Cote du Py from Foillard. T.G.I.F!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Chicken sandwich.
> View attachment 126049



Excellent!


----------



## MarcelNL

Prepping for chicken with preserved beans and garlic, some soy/broth simmered bok choi on the side...simple and fast


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Spaghetti Alla Carrettiera is a Sicilian pasta with a raw tomato and garlic sauce. It's tossed with toasted breadcrumbs. Because of the raw garlic it's slightly pungent. Really nice and simple as it comes together in the time it takes to cook the pasta.
> View attachment 125803



I'm Sicilian on my father's side of the family, born and raised in little Italy. I'll have to take a few snaps of some of the dishes I make from time to time. When I was a kid, I ran out of grated cheese, so I used some breadcrumbs I toasted in a pan with olive oil. At the time I didn't even know that was something they did in Sicily. It's a great cheese substitute. I need to find some goods fresh sardines, so I can make some classic Sicilian dishes (that isn't Pasta alla Norma, though I love it). I do make a really nice caponata, but I like to use the purple-white eggplants I grow myself. It's much better then using the big black eggplants you find at the supermarket, though they work too. Your dish looks good, nice job.


----------



## kidsos

Grit said:


> Put in a porkbelly in the oven at low temp before going to work - and it came out pretty fine  Started of course with salami and Morgon Cote du Py from Foillard. T.G.I.F!
> View attachment 126052
> 
> View attachment 126051
> 
> 
> View attachment 126050


Best combo!


----------



## Luftmensch

moderncooking said:


> Like many of those in the kitchen knife industry I was once a professional chef. One of the restaurants I worked at was the Boathouse on Blackwattle Bay, Sydney. In those days we thought Global knives where pretty cool.
> 
> The restaurant was famous for their Snapper Pie. Last year the Boathouse fell victim to the pandemic after more than 30 years in business.



OH NO!

I have been there 3 or 4 times for special occasions. Guess what my favourite dish was?? That snapper pie was killer! The selection of oysters was great. Sad to hear it has closed 

... damn....


Glad to see you are keeping the dish alive...


[I believe they are redeveloping that whole area around the fish-market. Maybe when the recovery starts, there will be opportunity for a spiritual successor ]


----------



## Michi

Polish Kiełbasa, Slaská style.


----------



## DamageInc

Roast pork belly sandwiches


----------



## AT5760

Please send one my way! Those look awesome


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta


----------



## esoo

It ended up being pulled chicken sandwiches, but looked pretty good coming off the smoker


----------



## coxhaus

Finally got around to make pizza on my smoker. I ran the temp up to between 600 and 700 degrees. I used King Aruther 00 flour for the crust. The pizzas cooked for 5 minutes each. After cooking pizzas, I threw some fajita meat on to smoke as the pit cooled down.

I only have 1 pizza stone to cook on. I may get around to buying another pizza stone so I can cook 2 pizzas at the same time. I put the pizza stone on the grate where I cook meat. I then run the temp up high before I add the uncooked pizza to the stone. Then I cook it for 5 minutes. In my pit the fire is in a separate fire box off to the side not under the pizza stone.

I can't match this using my gas oven. I wish I was a better pizza maker.


----------



## ptolemy

DamageInc said:


> Roast pork belly sandwiches
> View attachment 126177



that picture looks amazing!


----------



## Grit

Yesterday had some great moments - the sashimi with fresh wasabi was a good start.


----------



## Luftmensch

Two nights of bibimbap with bulgogi. Last night was a fried egg. Tonight was runny eggs:


----------



## chefwp

made some flatbreads in cast iron on the grill last night, used my go-to 00 pizza dough recipe, made a day in advance to get those nice fermenty flavors. I had never done this before, it worked well.





they then got topped with thinly slice roast beef tenderloin and a roasted-garlic/lemon/caper/anchovy mayo, both of which I had made earlier in the day.



This then got topped with rocket dressed in a really nice EVOO and sliced into wedges, but you'll have to take my word for it, because like a big LOSER I failed to snap a picture of the finished product...

I will leave you with a bonus picture I took earlier, simple beauty


----------



## chefwp

yesterday I made a flourless chocolate cake, one of my favorite desserts to later be served with Chantilly cream and raspberries. Pictures are pre-oven and after. I use David Lebowitz's "chocolate orbit cake" recipe.


----------



## Lars

I made rice paper rolls again. They turned out much better this time. The first time I soaked the rice papers in warm water until they were soft. This is apparently unnecessary and will make them hard to work with. Today I soaked them very briefly in cold water and they quickly became workable and much easier to roll. 
Fun to make and delicious with the peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## Grit

The trick to having good leftovers, is to have tuna sashimi and fresh wasabi the day before


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Jewish Braised Brisket. 

love this stuff. much better as a leftover. that's a barely sweetened GrapeFruit-Aid. super refreshing and the tartness cut the rich meat dish. my broccoli was on a separate plate since I didn't know how to position a pile of green stuff.


----------



## mrmoves92

Weeknight ramen from Thursday this past week


----------



## Bodine

Even though I took my wife out for a very nice dinner a couple of nights ago for Mother’s Day, I know who puts up with my crap and has for 42 years, so here’s the prep work going in for her Mother’s Day dinner that she’s not expecting
Instead of a salad we’re going to have fresh ripe watermelon, zucchini is the star of the vegetables, and a nice prime New York strip And of course some pastry I thought looked nice in the store LOL
And here’s the finished product, didn’t feel the play, but filled our stomachs thanks for watching LOL


----------



## chefwp

helped the wife celebrate mother's day with pie


----------



## Lars

Greek lemon chicken and potatoes.


----------



## camochili

Yesterday we had a pretty simple breadsalad with burrata and ribeye slices


----------



## Koop

Simple meal - grilled chicken wing and thigh with roasted baby potatoes and creamed peas.


----------



## chefwp

camochili said:


> Yesterday we had a pretty simple breadsalad with burrata and ribeye slices


mmmm, I love panzanella! Nice work!


----------



## chefwp

I love when the market has rainbow carrots, tonight it was time to roast them up. Served with braised chicken thighs and lellow rice





snapped this before ruining the shot with a tasty horseradish sauce (I should have put it on the plate first and put the chicken on top, but was thinking with my hunger)


----------



## parbaked

Ginger pork burger, Jarlsburg, arugula & ponzu, Kewpie dressing on a previously parbaked baguette with a roasted fennel salad...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grilled chicken (done on a little Weber Smokey Joe) and salad with a white balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Grilled chicken (done on a little Weber Smokey Joe) and salad with a white balsamic vinaigrette.



Perfect!


----------



## nntnam

Nothing fancy, just some regular Japanese dishes 

Katsudon





Katsu curry


----------



## Lars

This Tagliolini Primavera was so good I decided to add the recipe. I cut the amount of butter by about 50% and it was still very luxurious.


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> This Tagliolini Primavera was so good I decided to add the recipe. I cut the amount of butter by about 50% and it was still very luxurious.
> View attachment 126631
> 
> View attachment 126632


Antonio Carluccio?


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Antonio Carluccio?


yes, it's from An Invitation To Italian Cooking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

nntnam said:


> Nothing fancy, just some regular Japanese dishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katsu curry



i'm nearing the end of a 24 hours fast, just to prove to my wife I could do it. I am starving and I swear I can almost lick my computer screen!! 

I am gonna make this soon!!!


----------



## esoo

First time making rice pudding. Made with basmati and demerara sugar, pretty darn delicious


----------



## nntnam

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm nearing the end of a 24 hours fast, just to prove to my wife I could do it. I am starving and I swear I can almost lick my computer screen!!
> 
> I am gonna make this soon!!!



Do it!
It tastes best when you're super hungry!
I love this dish. It reminds me of the student time, often came to the cafeteria late in the evening, and the curry rice is the only thing left.


----------



## Lars

Beef and black bean hash, fried egg and chips.


----------



## DitmasPork

Supper salad—composed of two Central Asian inspired salads. The diva was Morkovcha—the iconic Uzbek-Korean style carrot salad, which certainly got the Migoto w1 to earn its keep.


----------



## Oshidashi

Made this for the first time tonight: Algerian Shourba Frik. Very rich spicy soup with garbanzos, freekeh wheat, zuchini, tomatoes, cilantro, and myriad aromatics and ground spices. A Ramadan favorite. Served it with lamb balls made with onions, mint leaves and ground spices. Prepared this for an Algerian friend at the end of her fast.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I gotta follow Ditmas's veggie bounty with one of my own. 

alll picked today from the farm we subscribed to. I made a veggie stew!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> I gotta follow Ditmas's veggie bounty with one of my own.
> 
> alll picked today from the farm we subscribed to. I made a veggie stew!
> View attachment 126896


That looks gorgeous! How much veg do you receive; how often; do you know what you’ll get before you get it? Cool concept, never done it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> That looks gorgeous! How much veg do you receive; how often; do you know what you’ll get before you get it? Cool concept, never done it.


It’s called CSA. community supported agriculture. We get a box about 9x12x24 stuffed full. No, we get a one day notification on what they hope to harvest that day. It’s usually accurate but not always. It comes in waves. Right now we are in a lettuce wave. We get it every Wednesday and I go pick it up at a location. My location is someone’s house. The boxes are stacked and we look for the one with our name. We bring a basket, and leave the box.
kinda expensive. $30 per week. But it forces us to eat veggies and learn to cook new stuff. Like Fava greens. ***? It’s pretty fun.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> It’s called CSA. community supported agriculture. We get a box about 9x12x24 stuffed full.


I occasionally take part in a scheme very much like this in Brisbane. The produce is mostly sourced from farmers in the Brisbane region, organic and all those good things, and generally of high quality. Not competitive with supermarket prices though.

The "locally produced" model, in terms of environmental footprint, may actually be worse than the supermarket model. There are advantages of scale associated with centralised distribution that a local distribution model can't match.

I am no expert in this field, but it disheartens me that the "evil cabal of supermarket monopolies" may actually be greener than me driving to the weekend market to buy local organic produce.

This is just one opinion, and I don't claim that this perspective is the definitive truth. But it did give me pause for thought:









Locally Grown Produce


The idea of locally grown produce as nowhere near as green as its proponents seem to think it is.



skeptoid.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> I occasionally take part in a scheme very much like this in Brisbane. The produce is mostly sourced from farmers in the Brisbane region, organic and all those good things, and generally of high quality. Not competitive with supermarket prices though.
> 
> The "locally produced" model, in terms of environmental footprint, may actually be worse than the supermarket model. There are advantages of scale associated with centralised distribution that a local distribution model can't match.
> 
> I am no expert in this field, but it disheartens me that the "evil cabal of supermarket monopolies" may actually be greener than me driving to the weekend market to buy local organic produce.
> 
> This is just one opinion, and I don't claim that this perspective is the definitive truth. But it did give me pause for thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locally Grown Produce
> 
> 
> The idea of locally grown produce as nowhere near as green as its proponents seem to think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> skeptoid.com


I feel the same way. I cant figure out how a local garlic bulb is more expensive than that tube of 5 garlic-bulbs that comes from overseas.

I think eating local will be see a resurgence one day. hopefully not out of necessity. 

I learned that pea shoots are fantastic stirred fried into scrambled eggs and shrimp. at first I was , what do I do with pea shoots???!!! I had to google it.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> I occasionally take part in a scheme very much like this in Brisbane. The produce is mostly sourced from farmers in the Brisbane region, organic and all those good things, and generally of high quality. Not competitive with supermarket prices though.
> 
> The "locally produced" model, in terms of environmental footprint, may actually be worse than the supermarket model. There are advantages of scale associated with centralised distribution that a local distribution model can't match.
> 
> I am no expert in this field, but it disheartens me that the "evil cabal of supermarket monopolies" may actually be greener than me driving to the weekend market to buy local organic produce.
> 
> This is just one opinion, and I don't claim that this perspective is the definitive truth. But it did give me pause for thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locally Grown Produce
> 
> 
> The idea of locally grown produce as nowhere near as green as its proponents seem to think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> skeptoid.com


You in Brisbane? I was there in 2019 for a visit. Had some good food—although don’t understand why fish markets and seafood restaurants have their oysters pre-shucked? Instead of shucking to order. Love Australia.


----------



## Grit

Warming up before dinner. Last week we had snow flying around, so sitting outside and seeking shadow is a bliss. French salami and a decent french knife to cut it with alongside some sun and a good Dolcetto - what’s more to ask for? (Oh, also had champagne and caviar at lunch )


----------



## Grit

Made a big chunk of ramson butter today, and enjoyed it with a flank with grilled asparagus and thin sliced potato. Still sipping the Dolcetto from earlier. Cheers(oh, and those of you living in warmer countries might not get it, but first evening outdoors in a t-shirt is a big thing here )


----------



## Lars

It's been cloudy and raining here today, so no going outside without a raincoat. Great weather for risotto though..!


----------



## camochili

Fried asparagus on garlic mashed potatoes and orange tarragon sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Sourdough, mango chicken salad, crispy shallots...




#beigeisback


----------



## mrmoves92

I just finished my last final, and I made a big bowl of mapo tofu to celebrate.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> You in Brisbane? I was there in 2019 for a visit. Had some good food—although don’t understand why fish markets and seafood restaurants have their oysters pre-shucked? Instead of shucking to order. Love Australia.


Yes, Brisbane. I think the oyster shucking thing is for convenience, both for the customer and the merchant. The customer doesn't have to wait as long, and the merchant can shuck the oysters during idle periods, instead of having to do it on the spot.

Having said that, there are lots of seafood places that will sell oysters whole, so at least you get the option of shucking them yourself.


----------



## MarcelNL

yesterdays quick dinner, a burger (pre)made with dry aged beef, quick pickled cucumber, some caramelized red onion, a dash or orange pepper cut in brunoise for color (so to disguise the lack of veg), dollop of organic ketchup (ultra low sugar and no artificial sweetener)


----------



## Grayswandir

boomchakabowwow said:


> I feel the same way. I cant figure out how a local garlic bulb is more expensive than that tube of 5 garlic-bulbs that comes from overseas.
> 
> I think eating local will be see a resurgence one day. hopefully not out of necessity.
> 
> I learned that pea shoots are fantastic stirred fried into scrambled eggs and shrimp. at first I was , what do I do with pea shoots???!!! I had to google it.



It will be cheaper when people aren't trying to price gouge because it's "organic" or locally produced. It's supposed to be cheaper but it's mysteriously more expensive. It's due to current trends and the quality of produce in supermarkets, which is sometimes good and sometimes not so good.


----------



## MarcelNL

Think there is another major difference, we are used to paying supermarket/retail prices. Just compare what the grower earns by selling their product to a wholeseller or supermarket chain (usually cutthroat rates). 
When I buy white asparagus in a supermarket they usually are a day or three/four old, meaning inedible to me and quality is a mystery (other than their size and color).

At season start the white gold goes at anything between 10-20 euro per Kilo in a supermarket IF they have them. The current grower I frequent sells organically grown asparagus at around 15 euro/kg, they are harvested and peeled (if you want) that same day, nothing beats freshly cut asparagus.
(BTW, over here 'organic' can only be used when a certification is in place, which is costly)

I'm perfectly OK paying a price that is around or even slightly above the 'usual' level knowing that the middle men percentages now all go to the grower who probably sells less volume than when selling his stuff in bulk yet at a (far) better quality for me.


----------



## Grayswandir

> there is another major difference, we are used to paying supermarket/retail prices. Just compare what the grower earns by selling their product to a wholeseller or supermarket chain



No doubt, I wasn't trying to cover the entire gambit in regards to why prices may be higher. I'm about to buy a few nice tomato plants and some herb plants (need some basilico badly!) from a local grower, and I'm paying less then I would pay at Walmart or any of the local nurseries. There are a lot of variables to consider, and if you think paying more is worth it to support a local farmer, I think that's a good way to go, as long as the prices aren't crazy or unreasonable. 

Sometimes the price is directly related to the skill of the grower. If the farmer knows what he or she is doing, and gets a good yield every season, then prices may wind up being cheaper. If they experience a bumper crop, prices may be cheaper. The opposite can cause prices to rise as well. I think the main factor that determines what we buy should be flavor. I'm willing to pay a little more for good produce, but I'm going to pay more if it doesn't taste good or if the price is ridiculous, and there's no reason to justify the higher price.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Yes, Brisbane. I think the oyster shucking thing is for convenience, both for the customer and the merchant. The customer doesn't have to wait as long, and the merchant can shuck the oysters during idle periods, instead of having to do it on the spot.
> 
> Having said that, there are lots of seafood places that will sell oysters whole, so at least you get the option of shucking them yourself.



It’s merely a difference of food sensibilities and personal preferences/biases. I’ve been taught that oysters eaten raw should be shucked at the last, keeping them alive until consumed—whether it affects flavor is arguable—oyster bars in the States shuck to order. I can imagine that it’s not easy for restaurants finding good shuckers. Yeah, the convenience part of pre-shucked oysters is valid, although whole oysters are easier to travel with from market to home. I shuck, typically preferring to make life harder for me in the kitchen—I.e. I’ll usually spend time with the arduous task of picking tails from bean sprouts or peeling skins off of canned chickpeas if used in salads, because it has been drilled into me that that’s how it should be done.

This said, the fish market near the docks in Brisbane—where I took this photo—was an awesome place! I took my knife roll to Oz, had the pleasure of cooking a bunch of meals there—loved the ingredients and produce in Australia.

Planning on another trip to Australia, maybe next year, South Australia with a stopover in Singapore.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> I occasionally take part in a scheme very much like this in Brisbane. The produce is mostly sourced from farmers in the Brisbane region, organic and all those good things, and generally of high quality. Not competitive with supermarket prices though.
> 
> The "locally produced" model, in terms of environmental footprint, may actually be worse than the supermarket model. There are advantages of scale associated with centralised distribution that a local distribution model can't match.
> 
> I am no expert in this field, but it disheartens me that the "evil cabal of supermarket monopolies" may actually be greener than me driving to the weekend market to buy local organic produce.
> 
> This is just one opinion, and I don't claim that this perspective is the definitive truth. But it did give me pause for thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locally Grown Produce
> 
> 
> The idea of locally grown produce as nowhere near as green as its proponents seem to think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> skeptoid.com


uuhhhh... Some really valid points are listed in this article and i have to admit that i haven't thought about some of them.
On the other hand i have to say that efficiency and sustainability are two different things. On the efficiency side Brian D showed some good arguments. On the sustainability side there is more than just the maths. As a person who frequently buys on farmers markets it is important to me to contribute somehow to animal welfare. Apart from reducing meat consumption i don't want to abstain from meat. But i am aware that me as consumer have a voice and should raise it to act against cruelty. At the moment where i decide to buy form a farmer where i know that his animals have space and are being grass fed, i probably have a less perfect carbon footprint, but am buying meat of an animal that has been respected and well treated during his lifetime.
In the end if you try to make something better on one side, you most likely worsen it on the other side. There will always be reasons why the way you try to act mindful and respectful is not the best way. You have to decide where your priority is and try to follow this way. As long as you think about how to act responsible it is much better than millions that still don't have realized where we're going...


----------



## Lars

This went horribly wrong..


----------



## BillHanna

Lars said:


> This went horribly wrong..
> View attachment 127105


You’re right. Let me eat it for you. Because I care.


----------



## Lars

BillHanna said:


> You’re right. Let me eat it for you. Because I care.


You can have a slice after you clean my baking steel.


----------



## big_adventure

DitmasPork said:


> It’s merely a difference of food sensibilities and personal preferences/biases. I’ve been taught that oysters eaten raw should be shucked at the last, keeping them alive until consumed—whether it affects flavor is arguable—oyster bars in the States shuck to order. I can imagine that it’s not easy for restaurants finding good shuckers. Yeah, the convenience part of pre-shucked oysters is valid, although whole oysters are easier to travel with from market to home. I shuck, typically preferring to make life harder for me in the kitchen—I.e. I’ll usually spend time with the arduous task of picking tails from bean sprouts or peeling skins off of canned chickpeas if used in salads, because it has been drilled into me that that’s how it should be done.
> 
> This said, the fish market near the docks in Brisbane—where I took this photo—was an awesome place! I took my knife roll to Oz, had the pleasure of cooking a bunch of meals there—loved the ingredients and produce in Australia.
> 
> Planning on another trip to Australia, maybe next year, South Australia with a stopover in Singapore.
> 
> View attachment 127097



Honestly shucking just isn't that hard. Simply need to train someone a bit. Granted, that's hard when you hire someone and expect them to be capable NOW. Oysters are also expensive enough that you can't afford training sessions. Hmmmmmm it's a poser, definitely.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Grayswandir said:


> It will be cheaper when people aren't trying to price gouge because it's "organic" or locally produced. It's supposed to be cheaper but it's mysteriously more expensive. It's due to current trends and the quality of produce in supermarkets, which is sometimes good and sometimes not so good.


 i'm thinking more globally. the garlic example. they grow them elsewhere, where a few hours away in the town of Gilroy, CA, they grow them relatively locally. the Gilroy products are more expensive. there isn't price gouging. they simply cannot compete dollar for dollar with the foreign work force. 

I buy the Gilroy garlic from my supermarket. it taste better by a mile. 

I think this applies to a small family farm where they don't have automated and gigantic process going. grassroots farming has to be more expensive than a modern process.


----------



## DitmasPork

big_adventure said:


> Honestly shucking just isn't that hard. Simply need to train someone a bit. Granted, that's hard when you hire someone and expect them to be capable NOW. Oysters are also expensive enough that you can't afford training sessions. Hmmmmmm it's a poser, definitely.



I've only been to Australia once, and don't know what the business models are of restaurants serving raw oysters. For example, many of the oyster bars in the states have dedicated shuckers that have worked there for years. Pre-shucked oysters I've seen in Australia surely a reflection of customer preferences more than anything, fish markets are there to make money.

I have four oyster knives and clam knife, enjoy shucking. However, my parents, brother, friends, LOOOOVE raw oysters, have and never will buy an oyster knife, have no interest in learning how to shuck. They'd eat more raw oysters for sure if they were sold pre-shucked—not right or wrong, just personal choice.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Planning on another trip to Australia


If you make it to Brisbane, let me know! We could cook a meal together


----------



## big_adventure

DitmasPork said:


> I've only been to Australia once, and don't know what the business models are of restaurants serving raw oysters. For example, many of the oyster bars in the states have dedicated shuckers that have worked there for years. Pre-shucked oysters I've seen in Australia surely a reflection of customer preferences more than anything, fish markets are there to make money.
> 
> I have four oyster knives and clam knife, enjoy shucking. However, my parents, brother, friends, LOOOOVE raw oysters, have and never will buy an oyster knife, have no interest in learning how to shuck. They'd eat more raw oysters for sure if they were sold pre-shucked—not right or wrong, just personal choice.
> 
> View attachment 127126



I in no way disagree with that. A large percentage of french people love oysters, and most are deplorable at shucking them.


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> It's been cloudy and raining here today, so no going outside without a raincoat. Great weather for risotto though..!
> View attachment 126936
> 
> View attachment 126935



Those are some nice looking mushrooms Lars. Very fresh. I hurt my back recently so I missed the Morel mushroom season this year. I love using morels in my chicken Marsala.


----------



## Michi

Following @rickbern's suggestion, I made Pissaladière tonight. It's a keeper!


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> Following @rickbern's suggestion, I made Pissaladière tonight. It's a keeper!
> View attachment 127186



What is it. I think I can see some olives in there, maybe some garlic (the lighter bits)? I'd take a guess and say that's a base of caramelized onions, but maybe I'm way off it?


----------



## AT5760

Good morning KKF! Chilaquiles for breakfast today.


----------



## rickbern

Michi said:


> Following @rickbern's suggestion, I made Pissaladière tonight. It's a keeper!
> View attachment 127186


You should try the tomato one without cheese. If you have the right tomatoes and the right mustard it’s pretty darn good


----------



## rickbern

Grayswandir said:


> What is it. I think I can see some olives in there, maybe some garlic (the lighter bits)? I'd take a guess and say that's a base of caramelized onions, but maybe I'm way off it?


Provençal pizza. No cheese, lots of anchovies.


----------



## Grayswandir

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Grit

Asparagus in season  With slowbaked porkbelly with apple cider, apple, onions and ginger. Also caramelised onions with stock from the pork belly.


----------



## Lars

Common Ling on a bed of veg.


----------



## parbaked

Sausage, mushroom pie....


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Following @rickbern's suggestion, I made Pissaladière tonight. It's a keeper!
> View attachment 127186



I am not sure what it is like a lot of food in this thread but it looks good. I would try it.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@Lars If I may suggest a name for this dish: "Prawn Pubes for a Man with Five Penises"


----------



## coxhaus

It was cold for me a couple of nights back and I made this steak. I did not want to heat the grill up with it being cold for 1 steak as my wife is on a diet and was going to eat a roasted chicken piece in the oven. She also roasted potatoes and broccoli with a little lemon pepper at the same time. I decided to fry my steak in house so I seasoned with some Montreal Steak seasoning. I made a mushroom red wine sauce. I cooked some mushrooms with butter and garlic. I then added some Napa cab wine and reduced it down to a sauce. I think the red wine sauce goes great with Montreal Steak seasoning. It is a good combo in my book. And of course, we drank the rest of the wine.

I don't salt the mushrooms as there is plenty of salt in the Montreal Steak seasoning. It takes 5 or 6 tablespoons of butter to make the sauce. I tried less but the sauce was too runny.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> If you make it to Brisbane, let me know! We could cook a meal together


Awesome! Next trip won't be to Brisbane, but to South Australia—perhaps a futire trip! Y'all have some wonderful ingredients down there.


----------



## DitmasPork

big_adventure said:


> I in no way disagree with that. A large percentage of french people love oysters, and most are deplorable at shucking them.


Hahahahah. Some people just don't like handling food in the kitchen. My brother and his wife bought an InstantPot during an Amazon Prime sale a few years ago, it's still BNIB. They mostly eat takeout.


----------



## camochili

Fried char steaks on fennel with a dill-caper sauce.


----------



## Bodine

I dine very simply when the wife is out of town, rare ribeye, oyster mushrooms, and bok choy


----------



## Michi

rickbern said:


> You should try the tomato one without cheese. If you have the right tomatoes and the right mustard it’s pretty darn good


I did already


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> What is it. I think I can see some olives in there, maybe some garlic (the lighter bits)? I'd take a guess and say that's a base of caramelized onions, but maybe I'm way off it?


Yes, lots of caramelised onions, no garlic. There is a fair amount of anchovies cooked in with the onions, but their taste completely disappears, just leaving umami behind. (There are also recipes that leave the anchovies intact and drape them over the top.) Other than that, the onions get cooked with thyme, rosemary, salt, and pepper. Sprinkle some black olives over everything and bake.

On Rick's suggestion, I used frozen puff pastry instead of making the dough myself, which worked great.

The speckles on top are grated cured duck egg yolk.

This is the recipe @rickbern recommended: Pissaladière


----------



## Michi

More sourdough rye beer bread:


----------



## DamageInc

Old grill was busted after 20 years outside in the elements, so we got a new one, and this one comes with a twirly meat spear.
To inaugurate the new grill, I ordered some free range 14 day dry aged Danish pork roast (krogmodnet frilands flæskesteg) and put it to the test.

The result was the best pork sandwich I've ever had. I think half was due to the rotisserie which kept it super juicy while heavily browning all sides, and the other half was just down to the quality of the meat. I've never had dry aged pork before, but I will for sure be keeping a few of these on hand in the freezer from now on. Incredible flavor.

Just gave the roasts salt and pepper, made sure to put salt in each cut in the skin, then heated the grill to 200c, put them on the skewer and let them spin for approx 70 minutes until they got 63-65c internal. Then I blast the skin with heat at the end to make it extra bubbly and crisp. Let rest for 30 minutes uncovered before slicing (with my 300mm Toyama suji of course).
Then into sandwiches on brioche buns (dipped in rendered pork fat and then toasted on the hot grill), with flat leaf parsley, arugula, pickles, thin raw onion, and homemade dijonnaise. Oh and I also put in some new potatoes under the roasts in the drip tray.


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> More sourdough rye beer bread:
> View attachment 127298
> 
> View attachment 127299
> 
> View attachment 127300


That looks incredible!


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> I've never had dry aged pork before, but I will for sure be keeping a few of these on hand in the freezer from now on. Incredible flavor.


Dry aged pork seems to be becoming a thing. I haven't tried this yet, but it's on my list. Time to put those UMAi bags to a good use again!


----------



## Lars

Roast chicken with a side of viral TikTok pasta with baked feta and cherry tomatoes.. The pasta might look kinda gross, but it was terribly yummy..!


----------



## MrHiggins

My first sourdough loaf.





Edit: the loaf is good from a flavor perspective, but I undercooked it. Live and learn and the next one will be better!


----------



## Koop

Summertime comes early. Memphis style smoked babyback ribs with green beans and sweet potato mash.


----------



## parbaked

Saturday lunch: Savory bread pudding...Italian sausage, mushrooms, onion, spinach, custard, grana padano and stale baguette from Jane the Bakery....





Dinner: Muscovy duck breast with mashed red potatoes & basil, arugula, duck fat vinaigrette and jus...


----------



## chiffonodd

Sunday brunch! Egg in a hole with como, fresh egg from my buddy's chickens, leftover barbacoa (brisket/guajillo) beecher's flagship cheddar, crema, fresh salsa verde (tomatillo/jalapeno), cilantro, onion, lime.


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> @Lars If I may suggest a name for this dish: "Prawn Pubes for a Man with Five Penises"


 dude. some warning next time? I had coffee in my mouth.


----------



## AT5760

The weather calls for soup. Ground pork, bok choi, green onion and plenty of ginger.


----------



## parbaked

Quiche for lunch...








Pad kra pao dinner:








wifey made Russian tea biscuits for dessert...


----------



## Grayswandir

AT5760 said:


> The weather calls for soup. Ground pork, bok choi, green onion and plenty of ginger. View attachment 127520



I see bamboo shoots too, unless that's actually some broadly cut ginger? What is that vegetable on the left side, it's transluscent and sliced very thinly? I like this idea, seems like it would be a breeze to whip quickly, but packs some nice flavor as well. It might be nice with a few mushrooms too.


----------



## AT5760

@Grayswandir, just bok choi. I used both the green and white parts, slicing the white very thin. It was very easy to make in between afternoon tasks. Turned out really well.


----------



## Grayswandir

AT5760 said:


> @Grayswandir, just bok choi. I used both the green and white parts, slicing the white very thin. It was very easy to make in between afternoon tasks. Turned out really well.



Yeah, it looks pretty tasty.


----------



## Lars

Shahi Korma is a mildly spiced creamy curry thickened with almonds. It can be made with lamb, beef or chicken.
I made mine with lamb. Really comfy. I had it with basmati rice and an onion relish.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

This was a difficult pic to take. cilantro sticking out everywhere, peanut crumbs, not to mention the wind was howling.

this is what my wife calls a GWAH BAO. I call it "Chinese Hamburger". hahhah..its a braised pork Taiwanese slider.


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge chicken breast, grilled asparagus and rosemary potatoes.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Label Rouge chicken breast, grilled asparagus and rosemary potatoes.
> View attachment 127753



Cooked beautifully!


----------



## parbaked

Wafu hambagu, grated daikon w/shiso, cabbage slaw, mashed potatoes topped with pan sauce shrooms...broccoli gomae-ae side.


----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Label Rouge chicken breast, grilled asparagus and rosemary potatoes.
> View attachment 127753


Gorgeous plate of food there  So you are also able to easily source label rouge poultry? Same here, very much worth its price.


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Gorgeous plate of food there  So you are also able to easily source label rouge poultry? Same here, very much worth its price.


Thanks! 
Yes, I buy them at my local supermarket. They are about the same price as danish free range chicken, but so much better.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm a fan of label rouge too! I 'invested' in a Bresse chicken once and was not blown away but the label rouge do the trick for me each time! Over here they are pretty cheap, believe I bought some at Lidl, go figure


----------



## rgriffeath

Ribeye Steaks, Twice Baked Potatoes & Orzo Salad


----------



## boomchakabowwow

leftovers reinvented.

hahahah.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Label Rouge chicken breast, grilled asparagus and rosemary potatoes.
> View attachment 127753


nailed it. damn chicken is cut perfectly!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Last night after cleanup was done. I dry brined a couple Cornish Hens and put them in the fridge.







And here they are tonight stuffed (lemon, onion, garlic) and trussed.




*The Tadafusa would put in all the work tonight.


Grilled hens (Weber 14" Smokey Joe on the front porch). Boiled potatoes with a butter, garlic, parsley sauce along with a tangy red cabbage, radish, broccoli slaw (lemon, capers, sour cream, etc.)


----------



## Grayswandir

rgriffeath said:


> Ribeye Steaks, Twice Baked Potatoes & Orzo Salad



It looks good. I was wondering something about steak and the way it's cooked. I cooked some filet mignon recently and the color of the meat when sliced was less pronounced, i.e., there was not a super-defined pink area in the middle (medium rare) like yours, but a really nice blending of pink medium rare in the center, then a very gradual or blended look radiating out to the the edges of the meat. At other times, I get the same look as you did in your steak, a more pronounced pink or medium rare center, but then the meat abruptly changes to that gray color. Is it cooking technique, what causes a smoother transition verses that more pronounced look?


----------



## rgriffeath

Grayswandir said:


> It looks good. I was wondering something about steak and the way it's cooked. I cooked some filet mignon recently and the color of the meat when sliced was less pronounced, i.e., there was not a super-defined pink area in the middle (medium rare) like yours, but a really nice blending of pink medium rare in the center, then a very gradual or blended look radiating out to the the edges of the meat. At other times, I get the same look as you did in your steak, a more pronounced pink or medium rare center, but then the meat abruptly changes to that gray color. Is it cooking technique, what causes a smoother transition verses that more pronounced look?


Thank you. I appreciate it. There is actually quite a bit of technique at play. The two most critical techniques to use to achieve the even maillard reaction and even inside color you are talking about are dry brining and the reverse sear. I am linking a good description to both here: 
Dry brining:








Dry Brining, Easier And Less Wasteful Than Wet Brining


Dry brining is a quick and easy way to flavor and moisturize meat before cooking.



amazingribs.com





Reverse sear:








Recipe Secrets Revealed For Grilled Steaks That Put The Best Restaurants To Shame


Create grilled steaks as good or better than they do in the best expensive steakhouses with this comprehensive how-to and recipe. From selecting the right cut and beef grade to smoking and searing on the grill, you'll be grilling up mouthwatering steaks for your family and guests in no time!



amazingribs.com





If you follow this approach, you should be able to nail it every time. Highly recommended! Robin


----------



## Grayswandir

I've heard about the reverse sear recently. I was checking out a sous vide thread and learned some things I had never heard of before. I know sous vide also makes those transitions more gradual an uniform as well, at least I remember reading that it does, maybe I'm wrong?

Those filet mignon I cooked the other night was done on a little induction stove with a cheap Starfrit (The Rock) frying pan. I did the usual, I caramelized and seared the outside in some olive oil (salt only, and the filets were each wrapped in a single slice of bacon). I started by searing the bacon, then when the bacon was relatively crisp, I seared the broad side of the filets, turned down the heat a bit and let them cook the rest of the way. 

I hit them up with some fresh cracked pepper and let them rest for about ten to fifteen minutes. I served them with a simple salad of cucumber, onion, tomato, and strawberry, with an olive oil and vinegar dressing and some freshly grated Parmesan cheese. It was pretty damned good, and I was surprised at the beautiful transition from medium rare to lite pink towards the outer edges. I'd like to be able to get that effect every time, but it's really hit or miss for me for some reason.


----------



## rgriffeath

Grayswandir said:


> I've heard about the reverse sear recently. I was checking out a sous vide thread and learned some things I had never heard of before. I know sous vide also makes those transitions more gradual an uniform as well, at least I remember reading that it does, maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> Those filet mignon I cooked the other night was done on a little induction stove with a cheap Starfrit (The Rock) frying pan. I did the usual, I caramelized and seared the outside in some olive oil (salt only, and the filets were each wrapped in a single slice of bacon). I started by searing the bacon, then when the bacon was relatively crisp, I seared the broad side of the filets, turned down the heat a bit and let them cook the rest of the way.
> 
> I hit them up with some fresh cracked pepper and let them rest for about ten to fifteen minutes. I served them with a simple salad of cucumber, onion, tomato, and strawberry, with an olive oil and vinegar dressing and some freshly grated Parmesan cheese. It was pretty damned good, and I was surprised at the beautiful transition from medium rare to lite pink towards the outer edges. I'd like to be able to get that effect every time, but it's really hit or miss for me for some reason.


That sounds super tasty. The reverse Sear basically lets you slow down the process. You are right that getting that color perfectly under normal cooking temperatures is like catching a bullet. Your timing has to be perfect. With the reverse year you can very slowly get it to the temperature you want and just sear it off. It improves the margin for error.


----------



## Lars

Falafel sandwich with veggies, parsley and yoghurt/tahini/coriander sauce.


----------



## Koop

Keeping it simple - crispy skin-on grilled chicken thigh and wing with baked spud loaded with butter, sour cream and chives and creamed spinach.


----------



## MarcelNL

twice cooked pork (iberico neck) , rice, sweet and sour stir fried


zucchini, and fast pickled garlicky cucumber


----------



## Koop

Another simple, nutritious, delicious meal. Moho-marinated grilled pork tenderloin with French-cut green beans and sweet potato mash.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hama hama oysters ... yummy ... 3X mignonettes - asian/pink peppercorn/classic red + gelee cucumber juice (agar) + a wee bit of hot sauce ... very yummy ... tomorrow the large baked/blow torched - should be interesting ... bet you can guess which shucker was used to open them ...


----------



## Lars

Ribeye steak with green peppercorn sauce and chips.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Oysters Rockefeller ... sauteed shallot, leak, green onion, parsley, spinach & a little Pernod then some butter, toasted panko & tiny amount of grated parmigiano-reggiano ... fresh large oysters, heated through & finished with a searzall & some micro greens ... yummy


----------



## Michi

This looks beautiful!

Not my cup of tea though. To me, the best way to eat oysters is freshly shucked and raw. Maybe with just a few drops of ponzu sauce, if I'm feeling adventurous.

Now, can we start a thread about whether pineapple belongs on pizza?


----------



## Michi

Lechon Kawali Sisig:


----------



## MarcelNL

as it's the time of day for coffee:


----------



## Jovidah

When it comes to chicken it's Label rouge all the way for me too.... Yellow > Black > White IMO. Sadly they've slowly gotten noticably more expensive over the last few years. Luckily I've found an even better - and tastier - alternativel.... guinea fowl!


----------



## MarcelNL

yes guinea fowl!! I just can't get the kids to embrace it, same with poussin...


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Falafel sandwich with veggies, parsley and yoghurt/tahini/coriander sauce.
> View attachment 127848



I've never had Falafel before, what am I missing out on? It looks really tasty, kind of like a different take on a Gyro.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

What was the most prolific dinosaur to roam the ancient Middle East region?







Falafelsaraus Rex.


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> I've never had Falafel before, what am I missing out on? It looks really tasty, kind of like a different take on a Gyro.


It's ground chickpea balls with herbs and spices that are deep-fried. They are very yummy. They are typically eating with hummus and/or stuffed into pita breads.
@M1k3 made a recipe thread that has some great info..


----------



## Grayswandir

MontezumaBoy said:


> Oysters Rockefeller ... sauteed shallot, leak, green onion, parsley, spinach & a little Pernod then some butter, toasted panko & tiny amount of grated parmigiano-reggiano ... fresh large oysters, heated through & finished with a searzall & some micro greens ... yummy
> 
> View attachment 127998
> 
> 
> View attachment 127997
> 
> 
> View attachment 127999



This is a thing of beauty. I'm a huge fan of clams and oyster casino, and I love a good Rockefeller too. This looks divine. Not sure if the micro greens are needed (they can take away from the crispy beauty beneath!), but it wouldn't stop me from shoveling down a dozen or so of those beautiful babies!


----------



## Lars

Plaice on the bone, skinned, coated in seasoned rye flour and cooked in a sea of butter.




I also boiled some new potatoes and made a parsley sauce, but I was exited to tuck in and forgot to take a picture


----------



## chefwp

Grilled tuna night. Served on a bed of arugula and fried rice noodles, and with cucumber, red pepper, avocado, and grapefruit supreme; dressed with a orange/ginger/soy dressing and toasted sesame seed. Amateur night, should have thought the plating through better, a lot of color and goodness is hidden under the fish. Needed more grapefruit too.


----------



## mrmoves92

Hanger steak, duck fat fried potatoes, and roasted asparagus from dinner last week


----------



## parbaked

Pizza?
Sausage, mushrooms, basil, arugula pesto, mozzarella & parm...


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> yes guinea fowl!! I just can't get the kids to embrace it, same with poussin...


Guinea fowl looks and tastes similar enough that you can just pass it off as really really good chicken. It's chicken dialled to 11... Basically they wouldn't know if you didn't tell them...
Besides, what's the point of having children if you can't impose your will upon them!


----------



## camochili

chefwp said:


> Grilled tuna night. Served on a bed of arugula and fried rice noodles, and with cucumber, red pepper, avocado, and grapefruit supreme; dressed with a orange/ginger/soy dressing and toasted sesame seed. Amateur night, should have thought the plating through better, a lot of color and goodness is hidden under the fish. Needed more grapefruit too.
> 
> View attachment 128075
> View attachment 128076


this looks awesome.


----------



## camochili

Deer tenderloin on vanilla carrot and parsnip, topped with onion confit


----------



## Koop

Grilled jumbo shrimp with tare sauce over Japanese fried rice.


----------



## Lars

What do you call it when you take something and add salt and lemon juice(and possible sugar) and let it do it's thing? Like these leeks.. They soften and almost "cook".





In danish, if you do it to salmon(laks) we call it rimmet laks.

Anyway, I stole this idea from Rene Mammen. It's lamb rump cooked with charred lemon and a herb(løvstikke) that I don't know the english word for, served with cooked lettuce, the above leeks, mint, watercress and yoghurt.




If you are up for practicing your danish, Rene explains it much better here:


----------



## MarcelNL

I made no picture as the whole thing got hectic at plating...

Made Iberico loin, sous vide'd for 2 hours in a bit of EVO, Thyme, garlic, bayleaf, honey and a dash of Tamari soy and some black pepper. Reverse seared and rested for 7 minutes, came out beautifully.

Sauteed some mushroom in butter and thyme, black pepper, quenched with some cognac, added cream and some lemon juice. Let it steep for like 15 min, sieved out the mushroom. Later added the juices from the reverse sear and bound lightly with some potato starch.

Peeled and cut lengthwise some taters, parboiled and slow fried in goose fat infused with a hint of garlic, to crispy and golden and caramelized on the outside and fluffy inside, sprinkled with coarse seasalt.

diced Turnips, Carrots, Celeriac root and steamed for 7 minutes, added some celeriac stem in brunoise for the last minute, braised the whole in a pan with butter and some stock and a few spoons of the steaming liquid. Added salt and pepper and some honey and lemon.

nothing left to take a picture of 

wait, there was some left ;


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> What do you call it when you take something and add salt and lemon juice(and possible sugar) and let it do it's thing? Like these leeks.. They soften and almost "cook".


If it was raw seafood, the Peruvians would call that "ceviche"


----------



## chefwp

There was supposed to be maybe a couple more kabobs and definitely a lot more pineapple, but the feral teenager that lives in our basement discovered and decimated the pineapple supply! What a bratski ratski...

pork tenderloin and veggies were marinated in garlic, ginger, sesame & olive oil, vietnamese fish sauce, soy sauce, and some korean red pepper flakes, and the pineapple took a dunk into that at the end, served with a nice noodle salad.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> There was supposed to be maybe a couple more kabobs and definitely a lot more pineapple, but the feral teenager that lives in our basement discovered and decimated the pineapple supply! What a bratski ratski...
> 
> pork tenderloin and veggies were marinated in garlic, ginger, sesame & olive oil, vietnamese fish sauce, soy sauce, and some korean red pepper flakes, and the pineapple took a dunk into that at the end, served with a nice noodle salad.
> 
> View attachment 128201



Nice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Picked up some Miyazaki A5 Wagyu, amazing price so couldn’t say no. There’s a 5lb ribeye roast and 8x5oz striploin portions. I need to portion and vac seal the ribeye.


----------



## DamageInc

Made porchetta. Was good.


----------



## Grayswandir

aboynamedsuita said:


> Picked up some Miyazaki A5 Wagyu, amazing price so couldn’t say no. There’s a 5lb ribeye roast and 8x5oz striploin portions. I need to portion and vac seal the ribeye.
> View attachment 128204
> View attachment 128205
> 
> View attachment 128206



That is some lovely beef. I've been watching videos on YouTube of this guy visiting teppanyaki places all over Japan. A few of the guy's videos featured Wagyu and Kobe beef (All *Kobe IS Wagyu*. But NOT all *Wagyu* is *Kobe*). I was salivating! I hope to try it someday, in the meantime I'll be coveting your beef and feeling a little bitter about not having tried any yet.


----------



## Lars

I made Antonio Carluccio's recipe for Penne all'Arrabbiata with fresh tomatoes and chili. 
Usually I just reach for a can and some chili flakes, but @Grayswandir's suggestion for using fresh tomatoes in pizza sauce inspired me enough that Carluccio's recipe caught my eye.
I really like a simply sauced plate of pasta and this didn't disappoint.


----------



## Grayswandir

Nothing like a nice, fresh marinara (marinara is defined as any sauce with tomatoes, onions, and herbs, but don't quote me on that! ).

It looks good. I made a carbonara about a week ago, it was tasty, though the Italians from Italy would take me to task for it. I like adding onions sauteed in pancetta fat (or whatever pork you're using) to my carbonara. I think you've inspired me, I'm gonna make a nice, fresh tomato sauce this week now!


----------



## camochili

Today was Lasagne day... and some strawberries with green pepper afterwards


----------



## Grayswandir

What's up with the strawberries and green peppers (green peppercorns?)? I've never heard of that before, sounds interesting.


----------



## Koop

Put some leftover fried rice to good use - filled my breakfast omelet with it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

jeez!!! I've been intermittent fasting. .you all are En Fuego!!


----------



## camochili

Grayswandir said:


> What's up with the strawberries and green peppers (green peppercorns?)? I've never heard of that before, sounds interesting.


yes, exactly. Green peppercorns. I think they match up perfectly, as the green peppercorns are less hot than black pepper and add only a little spice.
But probably something as fashionate as drink tomatojuice in airplanes. Nowhere else somebody asks for it.


----------



## Bert2368

Starving. Long, screwed up day. Got several half gallon containers of the bear miso in freezer, what shall protein(s) be.

MOAR BEAR! GRRR! Maybe marinated... Instant pot pressure cooked with J BBQ sauce & etc., really quick?

And how about some BBQ'd large shrimp, marinated in Japanese BBQ sauce, ginger, mirin & etc.

There's a bunch of new asparagus up, can I pick that in the dark? Couldn't that get marinated/grilled in same stuff as the shrimp?!

Say not that I cooked unwisely, but too well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Grayswandir said:


> A few of the guy's videos featured Wagyu and Kobe beef (All *Kobe IS Wagyu*. But NOT all *Wagyu* is *Kobe*).


Yeah, both terms are sometimes used for savvy marketing and some people think they’re getting a bargain on the real deal (for example, you can get “wagyu” beef raised or cross-bred in other countries such as Canada and Australia, here there is a company called “Kobe classic” … ), it’s still good beef, but not the “real” stuff. I actually have an Austrian wagyu picanha I need to deal with too lol.

here are a few pictures of the ribeye roast after working on it with Takamura uchigumo sujihiki:


----------



## Michi

This is obviously top-notch beef. But I cannot help but wonder whether the animals this meat comes from are actually healthy. My guess is that, if a human had that much intramuscular fat, they'd be near death, or close to getting type 2 diabetes.

Seeing that I know little about biology and animal health, is anyone around here who could comment? Are these animals so over-fed and/or over-bred that, if they weren't slaughtered, they'd die an early death? Or could they just live to a normal ripe old age?

PS: BTW, I'm not into animal welfare warfare or some such, just genuinely curious.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Michi said:


> This is obviously top-notch beef. But I cannot help but wonder whether the animals this meat comes from are actually healthy. My guess is that, if a human had that much intramuscular fat, they'd be near death, or close to getting type 2 diabetes.
> 
> Seeing that I know little about biology and animal health, is anyone around here who could comment? Are these animals so over-fed and/or over-bred that, if they weren't slaughtered, they'd die an early death? Or could they just live to a normal ripe old age?
> 
> PS: BTW, I'm not into animal welfare warfare or some such, just genuinely curious.


I am no expert either, but when I look at some friends and relatives, some of them are - please apologize my politically incorrect expression - fat. They seem happy! I don't know if they are "healthy", but they are for sure happy...

My grandpa had a huge (and firm) belly, he smoked like a factory chimney, and he drank like a fish. Admittedly, he had 2 heart attacks and once was diagnosed with cancer, at one point the doctors said he had probably only left 24 hours to live. I think he heard that while he was asleep and he probably decided that he would show them that they were wrong. He lived another 7 years or so and died in his late 80s. I keep asking myself if he could have lived longer if he didn't drink or smoke, or if that would have made him die earlier because he wouldn't have felt joy in his life anymore...

ON-TOPIC: those pics make me want to eat this right now... I am drooling over my keyboard!!!


----------



## Michi

Well, cattle doesn’t smoke or drink, so that’s sort of beside the point. I’m merely wondering whether an animal with that much intra-muscular fat would be considered “healthy” by a veterinarian.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Michi said:


> . I’m merely wondering whether an animal with that much intra-muscular fat would be considered “healthy” by a veterinarian.



I very much doubt that they would...


----------



## daddy yo yo

I generally wouldn't consider anything healthy that originates from industrial production. If you ask me, food industry is as evil or even worse as drugs, pharma or petrol, to name just a few... But what do you want to do, we're too many to be self-sustaining, organically operating mini-farmers and that doesn't go well with our lifestyle, does it?!??

Take sumo wrestlers, they are powerful and strong, yet I wouldn't consider them healthy. And so I wouldn't consider Wagyu beef cattle healthy... Tasty yes (hell, yeah!!!), healthy no.


----------



## Michi

As I said, I don't have an agenda to push here. I don't have an issue with the food industry, pharma, or anything else. I'm just plain curious as to whether these animals would be considered healthy.

What made me think of all this is foie gras; the geese that comes from are definitely not healthy. I'm wondering whether Kobe beef falls into the same category, or into the healthy category, or somewhere in between.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> As I said, I don't have an agenda to push here. I don't have an issue with the food industry, pharma, or anything else. I'm just plain curious as to whether these animals would be considered healthy.
> 
> What made me think of all this is foie gras; the geese that comes from are definitely not healthy. I'm wondering whether Kobe beef falls into the same category, or into the healthy category, or somewhere in between.



I actually had the same question spring to mind when I saw the pictures, and I also compared it with the fat livers animals develop when you spoon feed them an unhealthy diet.

The examples where someone doing things generally known as unhealthy (smoking excessive drinking, being grossly overweight etc) but still lived to be 100 whatever are pointless, and basically it demonstrates the effect of what is called selection bias.

If I'm to believe below excerpt from the cattle site (probably slightly biased) they are considered a healthy breed mainly because the males can 'serve' 50% more females...how is that for a fresh look at health benefit metrics 


*Characteristics*
_Wagyu have a coat colour of black or red, their horns are straight to slightly curving forward and start off a whitish colour then darken to black at the end.

They are known for their peaceful temperament, some think that it is because of their history with their special way of being grown.

Wagyu and the specialised growing techniques have given rise to the famous Kobe beef, which is a very tender, very marbled beef carcase.

Wagyu cattle are unusually healthy cattle and readily adapt to a wide range of climatic conditions.
Lower birth weights allow greatest calving ease. 30-40 kg are a representative range of weights for Wagyu calves.
Wagyu cattle are very fertile and most females cycle before twelve months of age. Bulls can reliably service 50% more females than most other breeds.
Wagyu cattle have superior beef conversion and the ability to marble on both grain and pasture feeding. When crossed with other breeds Wagyu increases marbling, improves the quality grade and adds more consistency to carcass quality. _


----------



## Grayswandir

camochili said:


> yes, exactly. Green peppercorns. I think they match up perfectly, as the green peppercorns are less hot than black pepper and add only a little spice.
> But probably something as fashionate as drink tomatojuice in airplanes. Nowhere else somebody asks for it.



I like that though, it's old but it's good , as Neil Young would say!


----------



## Lars

Chicken, new potatoes, pak choi and wild garlic(ramps) butter.


----------



## Grayswandir

aboynamedsuita said:


> Yeah, both terms are sometimes used for savvy marketing and some people think they’re getting a bargain on the real deal (for example, you can get “wagyu” beef raised or cross-bred in other countries such as Canada and Australia, here there is a company called “Kobe classic” … ), it’s still good beef, but not the “real” stuff. I actually have an Austrian wagyu picanha I need to deal with too lol.
> 
> here are a few pictures of the ribeye roast after working on it with Takamura uchigumo sujihiki:
> View attachment 128515
> View attachment 128516
> View attachment 128517
> View attachment 128518
> View attachment 128519



I've never seen a rib eye like that before in my life, holy hell! That knife is sweet!


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Chicken, new potatoes, pak choi and wild garlic(ramps) butter.
> View attachment 128566


You're the man Lars, that looks awesome.


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> You're the man Lars, that looks awesome.


Thanks..!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

a regular serving of wagyu beef is tiny right? I was told it is so rich, you can really sit down and eat a steak, even if you could afford it.

I might mail order some one day, but at this point, I am simply enjoying my small batch, grass fed stuff.


----------



## DamageInc

boomchakabowwow said:


> a regular serving of wagyu beef is tiny right? I was told it is so rich, you can really sit down and eat a steak, even if you could afford it.
> 
> I might mail order some one day, but at this point, I am simply enjoying my small batch, grass fed stuff.


I can eat a 400g well marbled ribeye, no problem. But with the high grade wagyu, I can do maybe 250g before I don't feel like eating anymore.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Started here...








Ended up here...





Slow grilled chicken marinated in orange, soy and ginger. Simple soba noodles with a touch of soy, fish sauce and Shaoxing wine. Spicy smashed cucumber and red onion salad with vinegar and sesame oil. Spice from Korean chili powder.


----------



## Chips

boomchakabowwow said:


> a regular serving of wagyu beef is tiny right? I was told it is so rich, you can really sit down and eat a steak, even if you could afford it.
> 
> I might mail order some one day, but at this point, I am simply enjoying my small batch, grass fed stuff.



It's almost like eating straight butter that tastes like beef. 

I can put down a very massive amount of beef, especially tri-tip, flank steak and ribeyes, even at prime grading. But the one time I had A5, my palate seemed overwhelmed before I'd even eaten a piece the approximate size of a deck of playing cards.


----------



## DitmasPork

Whole branzino—butterflied, boned out, roasted with garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, Italian parsley, salt, pepper.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Whole branzino—butterflied, boned out, roasted with garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, Italian parsley, salt, pepper.
> 
> View attachment 128731
> 
> View attachment 128732
> 
> View attachment 128733
> 
> View attachment 128734
> 
> View attachment 128735
> 
> View attachment 128736



Looks great!


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks great!


Cheers! Remarkably, it's actually the first whole fish I've bought since the pandemic started. It reminded of how special whole fish is.


----------



## Grayswandir

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Remarkably, it's actually the first whole fish I've bought since the pandemic started. It reminded of how special whole fish is.



It looks delicious, great job!


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Chicken, new potatoes, pak choi and wild garlic(ramps) butter.
> View attachment 128566


These potatoes look soo good... as the rest does.
But they remember me of a meal, and they were from Scandinavia, too. Better said, Finland. We once had a fantastic dinner at Olo in Helsinki, and believe it or not, the potatoes were my highlight. Never had better before or after... Simple potatoes...


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Whole branzino—butterflied, boned out, roasted with garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, Italian parsley, salt, pepper.
> 
> View attachment 128731
> 
> View attachment 128732
> 
> View attachment 128733
> 
> View attachment 128734
> 
> View attachment 128735
> 
> View attachment 128736


As simple as perfect. Great looking and i believe, great tasting...


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> As simple as perfect. Great looking and i believe, great tasting...



Quality, fresh fish doesn't need much to make it shine. Although, I do go head-over-heels for a good Goan Fish Curry.


----------



## rgriffeath

Roasted Veg Red Rice Pilaf


----------



## parbaked

Air fried chicken and mushrooms with cabbage slaw and brocolini gomae-ae.


----------



## Bert2368

DitmasPork said:


> Whole branzino—butterflied, boned out, roasted with garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, Italian parsley, salt, pepper.
> 
> View attachment 128731
> 
> View attachment 128732
> 
> View attachment 128733
> 
> View attachment 128734
> 
> View attachment 128735
> 
> View attachment 128736



Fishy looks happy and delicious- How long did knife/tweezer boning & prep take?

About that KNIFE? 2 layer laminated, or is there some cladding on back side?


----------



## Koop

Spaghetti with clam sauce.





Grilled marinated zucchini sprinkled with chopped kosher salt and lemon zest for the side dish.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night..


----------



## MarcelNL

mussels, plain and simple, but sooo good when they are fresh and lush


----------



## DitmasPork

Supper salad. Having fun with a CCK 1302.


----------



## Bodine

Zucchini from the garden stuffed with sausage breadcrumbs and Parmesan cheese, green beans and garlic from the garden, tossed salad, blue cheese dressing with chunks


----------



## Bodine

DitmasPork said:


> Supper salad. Having fun with a CCK 1302.
> View attachment 128978
> 
> View attachment 128979
> 
> View attachment 128980


Loves me some Avocado, nice work.


----------



## rgriffeath

Contorni 🍽 

48-Hour Dry Brined Ribeye Steak

Roasted Tomatoes with￼ Thyme

￼Roasted Cauliflower with Garlic Crème Fraîche￼

￼Baked Cabbage with Caraway Vinaigrette￼

￼Heirloom Onions ￼￼with Bay Leaves, Sage, and Vinegar￼

￼Insalata mediterranea con feta e avocado

￼Cucumber, Pickled Ped Onion, and Carrot Medley￼

Pain de campagne


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> But I cannot help but wonder whether the animals this meat comes from are actually healthy. My guess is that, if a human had that much intramuscular fat, they'd be near death, or close to getting type 2 diabetes.





Michi said:


> I’m merely wondering whether an animal with that much intra-muscular fat would be considered “healthy” by a veterinarian.



Really interesting question. I am just joe-schmuck from the otherside of the internet. Not a vet... so I can only offer an _opinion,_ which is this: yes and no 

There is an interesting article on the history of Wagyu cattle. Unlike other questionable animal husbandry practices (e.g. foie gras and ortolan), I don't believe Wagyu necessarily requires over feeding. Wagyu is genetically coded to produce muscle tissue with a high fat content.

Reading between the lines a little there (a.k.a... this could be wagyu-****). They potentially have some genetic heritage from cold climates. The article mentions influx of cattle from Mongolia and Siberia in ~1450 which may have affected the genetic pool in Japan. These are places with _seriously_ cold winters. Whilst Kobe is in the southern third of Japan, the north (Hokkaido) can get pretty frosty.

The other takeaway is that cattle were primarily beasts of burden in Japan up until the late 1860's. A working animal in cold conditions has an advantage if it is predisposed to accumulating reserves for winter. Fat clearly has an evolutionary role to play. We can be too anthropomorphic, about this. Humans manipulate their environments in ways that other animals cannot. Our origins in Africa didnt require massive fat stores. Those are our genetics. Our innovation allowed us to design around this and spread into colder climates. Other animals that evolved to occupy cold niches _need_ fat. We dont see bears, seals and whales as unhealthy!

So my sense is: no. Wagyu are likely not inherently unhealthy. Given the opportunity to eat a 'normal' diet and enough land to roam, they are probably fine. On the flip-side; true, farmers have likely placed selection pressure on their livestock to enhance marbling and yield in the past 100-150 years. And true... we may be over feeding them and providing them less opportunity to exercise than in their agrarian past. In these ways they may be "unhealthy". Unfortunately I believe wagyu cattle live for 30 months before slaughter (longer than other breeds). If a cow can live about 20 years... wagyu are only allowed to reach 12.5% of their potential dotage. I am sure any health concerns raised by accumulating inappropriate fat reserves for their environment are paved over by the vigour of youth. Developing chronic disease is probably only likely to be a problem at ages beyond slaughter.

But i could be wrong 




Michi said:


> PS: BTW, I'm not into animal welfare warfare or some such, just genuinely curious.



We all should be.

I know the context in which you made that comment - I am sure you _are_ concerned with animal welfare ☺. Since you mentioned it.... While I am not going to embark on an evangelical vegan rant (i am not even a vegetarian); I *strongly* believe we should all eat a lot less meat. Meat consumption is terrible for the environment and we dont pay enough at the cash register to ensure the animals have a good quality of life. Meat should probably cost double what it does... or more. Eat it sparingly but buy the best when you do. When we eat it, we should savour it and celebrate it.


----------



## big_adventure

I agree wholeheartedly. 

I'm not totally against eating meat or farming it at the most basic of levels. Let animals roam, kill them humanely, provide healthy (if brief) lives, treat everything (including the workers that process the product) well? I have few issues with that. But the horror that is modern factory farming and processing is kind of terrifying. Nazis would have thought it too inhumane for non-aryans. 

Not to mention the environmental impact of the thousands of liters of water and fuel used and burned to harvest, process and deliver a single damn steak. Or the massive methane emissions linked to cattle farming (other animals don't emit methane, so... I guess bacon for everyone?).


----------



## Michi

Thanks for that article. I did some searches, too, and came away with the impression that having lots of intra-muscular fat is normal for wagyu cattle. Just because it would be unhealthy for humans to have that much fat in their muscles doesn't mean it's unhealthy for cattle…

I agree that we eat way more meat than is good for us, or for the planet.


----------



## MarcelNL

agree to all of the above also, eating less meat is better for everything and everybody....if only I could find a good local source for organic 'slow' beef and poultry..

IM the Wagyu have been selected for extreme amounts of intramuscular fat by breeding...and there is the BUT; as an example (and I don't have a definitive answer and can only offer an opinion); Don't we have a whole slew of dog races (that never would have existed without our interference) that appear to be manipulated too much by us humans...simply because we accept a dog is drooling due to a lack of snout because we liked the way it looked at some point in the past does not mean it's good or healthy for the dog. (or chihuahua's with a skull too small to fit their brain etc. etc.). I expect the health balance may well be similar for the Wagyu.


----------



## agp

^ +1
Less meat is better for everything and everyone.
We gave up meat (ex seafood) for Lent and it actually wasn't that bad. Impossible meat is a pretty darn good alternative, not any healthier than regular meat (except no cholesterol) but much healthier for the environment.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali style goat curry masala + ghugni (chickpea curry + basmati + migoto, w1


----------



## Luftmensch

MarcelNL said:


> Don't we have a whole slew of dog races (that never would have existed without our interference) that appear to be manipulated too much by us humans...simply because we accept a dog is drooling due to a lack of snout because we liked the way it looked at some point in the past does not mean it's good or healthy for the dog. (or chihuahua's with a skull too small to fit their brain etc. etc.)



This is the entire history of agriculture and domestication. It is done to suit our goals... not nature's. Every crop you see... Every animal that does not live in the wild. Indeed; you and I! We couldn't be having this conversation without it...

The world that _might have_ existed without us... and the world that exists _because of_ us are two very different propositions. 



By-the-by... we didnt just "like the way they looked"... we're worse arseholes than that. Again with the selective breeding... we bred dogs that had advantageous traits for bloodsports. A short snout can provide a large biting force. Mythology has it that wrinkles helped gutter blood away from the dog's eyes. They can also prevent opponents from getting a solid purchase on the dog. True? I dunno... but compelling enough to be seriously dark - shame on us!


Meanwhile... dat fine and fancy food


----------



## MarcelNL

I am definitely convinced that bio industry meat is no good and I'm going to avoid it, I just smelled the difference between organic chicken and supermarket chicken....the supermarket chicken smells of decay when coming out of the packaging ( I know that is also an effect of nitrogen filled packaging)....yuck. 

Meanwhile I am prepping for some chicken thigh in a wrapper, a la Peking Duck (to coin a phrase that makes no sense):

Anyone with the golden tip on how to steam the pancakes without making them stick like $#@!#%?


----------



## Lars

Two local cooks decided to go for a better work/life balance and closed their restaurant and opened a fish shop in my town last week.
It's awesome and I have been there twice already. They are very enthusiastic and love to talk shop. Today I came away with a filet of catfish and some lumpfish roe + plus some great ideas on how to cook it.

I gave it my best shot and came up with this; Catfish, new potatoes, asparagus with a creme fraiche/lumpfish roe sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL

I envy you, where I live fishmongers are almost non existent, there is one 'pharmacy' like store with decent fish.
Fried roe is also GREAT, aim for slightly undercooked as it gets dry quite easily....I have no clue what the origin is of the roe we typically got as a kid, I suspect Herring...


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> I envy you, where I live fishmongers are almost non existent, there is one 'pharmacy' like store with decent fish.
> Fried roe is also GREAT, aim for slightly undercooked as it gets dry quite easily....I have no clue what the origin of the roe is


Where do you live?


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Two local cooks decided to go for a better work/life balance and closed their restaurant and opened a fish shop in my town last week.
> It's awesome and I have been there twice already. They are very enthusiastic and love to talk shop. Today I came away with a filet of catfish and some lumpfish roe + plus some great ideas on how to cook it.
> 
> I gave it my best shot and came up with this; Catfish, new potatoes, asparagus with a creme fraiche/lumpfish roe sauce.
> View attachment 129078



@Lars your new name is THE TRIFECTA because you keep killing these protein / starch / veg plates. Each one looks like pure homecooked goodness. Every time bro!


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> @Lars your new name is THE TRIFECTA because you keep killing these protein / starch / veg plates. Each one looks like pure homecooked goodness. Every time bro!


Thanks!


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> Where do you live?


Netherlands, the problem is that I live further away from the coast than compatible with great seafood...when I lived in Amsterdam I drove up to the port where all the fishing boats come in to get fresh seafood, that is now a 300 km roundtrip.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> Netherlands, the problem is that I live further away from the coast than compatible with great seafood...when I lived in Amsterdam I drove up to the port where all the fishing boats come in to get fresh seafood, that is now a 300 km roundtrip.



What is the express delivery situ like in The Netherlands? Friend of mine in Canada sometimes orders fresh seafood online.


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> What is the express delivery situ like in The Netherlands? Friend of mine in Canada sometimes orders fresh seafood online.


I never tried that, will look into it, thanks for the suggestion!

O wow, my fave fishmonger after buying fish straight at the port' Schmidt seafood' does online next day delivery....expensive but worth a try, as I expect them to live up to their reputation!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> I envy you, where I live fishmongers are almost non existent, there is one 'pharmacy' like store with decent fish.
> Fried roe is also GREAT, aim for slightly undercooked as it gets dry quite easily....I have no clue what the origin is of the roe we typically got as a kid, I suspect Herring...


Our local fishmonger went belly up last year, so I feel your pain. Love fried roe too..


----------



## MarcelNL

we have a couple of 'fish product sellers', only one shop I'd call a fishmonger...mostly they sell salads, and other pre- prepared stuff with a hint of fish content in it but making up for that with super fishy smelliness....wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole and all that...

Schmidt it is, only downside is that I need to plan a day ahead...o well, enough moaning


----------



## Bodine

We have tacos at least twice a month, tonight with Mexican street corn and watermelon chunks
Quick easy and delicious


----------



## riba

MarcelNL said:


> I envy you, where I live fishmongers are almost non existent, there is one 'pharmacy' like store with decent fish.
> Fried roe is also GREAT, aim for slightly undercooked as it gets dry quite easily....I have no clue what the origin is of the roe we typically got as a kid, I suspect Herring...


Verse vis online bestellen - ATL Seafood - direct van de afslag has less variety but decent prices and good quality


----------



## MarcelNL

great! I have seen them driving around but always assumed they only did pro kitchens/high volume!


----------



## riba

MarcelNL said:


> great! I have seen them driving around but always assumed they only did pro kitchens/high volume!


If I am not mistaken you're living in my neck of the woods 
Guess corona forced a different business model on them. Try the NIEUWBIJATL code, perhaps it is still active.

Pre-corona I just went to Sligro/Hanos/Makro. Hope to resume that in the near future.

My partner has a disease and got the recommendation to eat at least twice a week fish. I find it not easy to find a varied assortment (also because I am/used to be meat focused). Lack of decent fishmongers is shocking.




Rode poon


----------



## MarcelNL

Poon is great once you get over it's kinda ugly look...when I made frequent trips to buy fish at IJmuiden I usually looked at freshness, asked some questions about what they had and what preparation they suggested and came home with something unknown to me....usually very good! It's like with hunting game, if you don't catch what you aim for you stay behind hungry ;-)

I have tried fish at Hanos, I love that store for many things (though their range and quality of products went down pre Covid and - understandably- even further during Covid) but fish is the one department I avoid...been to Breda (used to be ISPC) and Eindhoven and I did not find the sort of ultra fresh fish I'd expect restaurant owners/chefs would want, it comes across as being a side product not a main objective for them.


----------



## Lars

Blinis with creme fraiche and lumpfish roe.





Duck breast, potatoes, grilled asparagus and a red wine sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL

Spaghetti, fresh tomato, chilli flakes, basil, mussels and EVO/mussel juice reduction


----------



## captaincaed

Israeli salad on plates my aunt made.


----------



## captaincaed

My uncle did better though


----------



## riba

Mmmm, crap


----------



## Grit

Classic start with asparagus, hollandaise and parma ham chips. A small pause with salami and dolcetto, followed by lamb fillet with caramelised onion, thyme, rosemary, garlic, chicken stock and lemon. Oh, it’s rhubarb season so some rhubarb pie with home made vanilla cream. Some riesling with the asparagus and Clos des papes, chateauneuf du pape with the lamb. All in all a very good day


----------



## MarcelNL

please tell me; did you choose a Riesling from the Alsace?
Some manufacturers from Beblenheim and Equisheim jump to mind in this context...the late Mme Faller as an example


----------



## Grit

MarcelNL said:


> please tell me; did you choose a Riesling from the Alsace?
> Some manufacturers from Beblenheim and Equisheim jump to mind in this context...the late Mme Faller as an example



A riesling fom Pfalz, from Dr. Bürklin-Wolf. We had one open in the fridge already, but had a very nice alsace wine from Marcel Deiss as an option. Or perhaps something more oaky like a Meursault. It worked fine anyway.


----------



## Koop

Grilled wild Alaskan sockeye salmon glazed with honey, olive oil, minced shallots, ginger and basil served with basmati brown rice and steamed Tuscan seasoned broccoli - out on the picnic table on a summer-like evening in southwestern Colorado.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Koop said:


> Grilled wild Alaskan sockeye salmon glazed with honey, olive oil, minced shallots, ginger and basil served with basmati brown rice and steamed Tuscan seasoned broccoli - out on the picnic table on a summer-like evening in southwestern Colorado.
> View attachment 129280
> 
> View attachment 129281



When I lived in Alaska, Reds (sockeye) were my second favorite of the three primary eating salmons to catch. They are smaller and lively and where we would generally fish for them, they lived in pretty fast water so when you hooked one it was a fun fight. I don't know if you've ever been up there and experienced that but if not, be mindful that I said they were my second favorite to _catch_. _Fishing_ for them where we used to go is *insane!* As in insane. At the height of the run it is elbow to elbow with people lined up behind you. Step out into the water to fight a fish or clear a snag and someone would already have your spot. Lures flipping and flying everywhere, tempers flaring, crazy. Hence the term combat fishing at the confluence of the Russian and Kenia Rivers. Too much for me and I only did it a few times.

Not my video but gives an idea. This actually really tame. I've seen dozens more people right there.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The wife and I collab'ed on some smoked pork ribs tonight. She made the dry rub and sauce and I babysat the smoker. She also made her completely outstanding potato salad. No pics of the plated end game as we dove in but here's the ribs at completion.


----------



## esoo

It ain't pretty but damn delicious - chocolate gelato.


----------



## Oshidashi

Thai red curry with chicken and eggplant. The only complicated and time consuming part of making Thai curry is the preparation of the curry paste, and fortunately a good quality formulation can be had in a tin. Tonight I tried out the brand shown below, along with imported Thai coconut creme, Thai basil, fish sauce, kaffir lime leaves, and just a few other ingredients. The Maesry paste was fabulous.


----------



## riba

Lousy snapshot, but finally temperatures are rising.


----------



## riba

Working on my plating skillz


----------



## M1k3

riba said:


> Working on my plating skillz


Nice touch with the tomate confiture happy faces.


----------



## MarcelNL

@curry, please DO try make your own curry paste...it's a bit of a chore but so worth it! We briefly owned a Thai cookbook and since I've never used pre made curry paste...the book went out of frustration of containing unobtainable ingredients in every third recipe (to name one; giant red ants  )
Also; if you can try source the Thai egg plant, I often have to resort to regular egg plant but when the Asian supermarket has them and I can use the real thing the curry is so much better, mouthfeel taste, everything.


----------



## Koop

HumbleHomeCook said:


> When I lived in Alaska, Reds (sockeye) were my second favorite of the three primary eating salmons to catch. They are smaller and lively and where we would generally fish for them, they lived in pretty fast water so when you hooked one it was a fun fight. I don't know if you've ever been up there and experienced that but if not, be mindful that I said they were my second favorite to _catch_. _Fishing_ for them where we used to go is *insane!* As in insane. At the height of the run it is elbow to elbow with people lined up behind you. Step out into the water to fight a fish or clear a snag and someone would already have your spot. Lures flipping and flying everywhere, tempers flaring, crazy. Hence the term combat fishing at the confluence of the Russian and Kenia Rivers. Too much for me and I only did it a few times.
> 
> Not my video but gives an idea. This actually really tame. I've seen dozens more people right there.




I've fished Alaska many times. I used to go to my friends floating lodge in a small inlet at uninhabited Kuiu island on the Chatham Strait. We caught giant halibut, kings, silvers and sockeyes there.





Me in the red sweatshirt with a days catch




A good sized halibut

I also fished the Kenai River where it seemed we were floating down the Interstate Highway with five lanes of boats. Caught kings, silvers and sockeye there too.


----------



## camochili

MarcelNL said:


> @curry, please DO try make your own curry paste...it's a bit of a chore but so worth it! We briefly owned a Thai cookbook and since I've never used pre made curry paste...the book went out of frustration of containing unobtainable ingredients in every third recipe (to name one; giant red ants  )
> Also; if you can try source the Thai egg plant, I often have to resort to regular egg plant but when the Asian supermarket has them and I can use the real thing the curry is so much better, mouthfeel taste, everything.


Good point on the eggplant. Yesterday we did a recipie where asian eggplant was recommended, but as we had a regular one around, we opted to use what was inhouse. Anyway, will do it in the near future as i am sure that you are quite right.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Koop said:


> I've fished Alaska many times. I used to go to my friends floating lodge in a small inlet at uninhabited Kuiu island on the Chatham Strait. We caught giant halibut, kings, silvers and sockeyes there.
> View attachment 129355
> 
> Me in the red sweatshirt with a days catch
> View attachment 129356
> 
> A good sized halibut
> 
> I also fished the Kenai River where it seemed we were floating down the Interstate Highway with five lanes of boats. Caught kings, silvers and sockeye there too.
> View attachment 129357



Very cool. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Oshidashi

MarcelNL said:


> @curry, please DO try make your own curry paste...it's a bit of a chore but so worth it! We briefly owned a Thai cookbook and since I've never used pre made curry paste...the book went out of frustration of containing unobtainable ingredients in every third recipe (to name one; giant red ants  )
> Also; if you can try source the Thai egg plant, I often have to resort to regular egg plant but when the Asian supermarket has them and I can use the real thing the curry is so much better, mouthfeel taste, everything.



I will probably do that one of these days; apparently Thai curry paste requires, in addition to more common ingredients, shrimp paste, galangal, and cilantro root, things I can probably locate somewhere in my area; but hopefully it will not require giant red ants. The Thai eggplant are those lovely round green ones that look like tomatillos, and were not available yesterday at the local Asian market. Last night I used those elongated Chinese eggplants, which also have low bitterness, are relatively sweet, and hold shape fairly well when done.


----------



## Lars

My local asian store has had a 'Closed'-sign in the window since easter. Can see through the windows that the shelfs are stille stocked. Really hope they are just taking a well deserved break, but fear it might be permanent. Stuff like kaffir lime leaves and coriander root could be hard to get.
Regarding red curry paste I have made this recipe several times and it's yummy. Spending 20 minutes pounding it out makes you enjoy your curry even more!


----------



## rickbern

Pissalairde

@Michi when it came right down to it I used Nigel slaters recipe, but I cooked the onions twice as long. Knife was only a prop for the picture, I did not cut that beautiful laminated pastry with a bread knife

photo before it’s cooked shows docking, the most fun part of the dish!


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla bolognese.


----------



## Michi

rickbern said:


> Pissalairde
> 
> @MichiView attachment 129358


Love that photo!


----------



## camochili

Chicken Involtini on polenta and vegetables


----------



## MarcelNL

O man, that jogs my memory to when I did a cooking workshop..Involtini...YESSS , on the menu for next week!
same for Saltimbocca...


----------



## Bodine

A tradition in the United States memorial day weekend, smoked St. Louis cut pork ribs, slow smoked over pecan wood With a dry rub applied

I doubt I will get a plated picture asThese will disappear as soon as they hit the table


these won’t last long


----------



## esoo

Test piece missing


----------



## chefwp

grillin'


----------



## BillHanna

esoo said:


> Test piece missingView attachment 129399


I think you know EXACTLY where it is.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I am smoking this holiday for the neighbors and friends. I am headed over this evening across the street, close friends. The chicken goes and the ribs stay as well as the pork steaks. I think they will like smoked chicken finger food. We will do a lot of drinking outside, still no indoor parties. I will probably sauce half of the chicken.
.





Cooking but not ready yet.


----------



## rgriffeath

I hope everyone had a great Memorial Day!

Burgers
Roasted Potatoes
Grilled Carrots with Olive Oil & Dukkah
Pickled Cucumbers
Avocado, Black Bean, Corn & Mango Salad


----------



## DitmasPork

Hot ‘n’ tart chicken wings with lemon, garlic, Malaysian soy sauce, incendiary Bengali style Mr. Naga’s hot pepper pickle—dusted with Shichimi togarashi on the second plate.

Supermarket wings cooked up as a snack for the Champions League Final.


----------



## Lars

Chicken Saute Marengo.


----------



## coxhaus

I made an egg frittata today for lunch. This 9-inch pan seems to be working out.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> I made an egg frittata today for lunch. This 9-inch pan seems to be working out.
> 
> View attachment 129683
> 
> 
> View attachment 129684
> 
> 
> View attachment 129685



I knew you'd be happy with it.


----------



## Koop

Chili verde (cubed pork loin slow-cooked in tomatillo sauce) served over pan-fried potato slices with grilled zucchini.


----------



## tostadas

Garlic bread "pizza" with some baby arugula


----------



## parbaked

tostadas said:


> Garlic bread "pizza" with some baby arugula


Nice...I made French bread pizza TV dinner for wifey on Oscar night. 
This one is sausage, mushroom and pesto served with a broccolini caesar:


----------



## parbaked

Today's lunch was a light, beef Chanko Nabe with Napa cabbage, Tokyo turnips and tops, shirataki noodles and oagasan (fried tofu puffs).









Dinner was Hiyashi rice and Napa cabbage braised in miso dashi...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Unfortunately the picture sort of blends the main together but...

Catfish grilled atop orange slices, simple crisp salad with an orange-ginger vinaigrette and charred fennel. 






It went from mid-60's to mid-90's (F) in a couple days so this kept the house cool and was actually pretty refreshing. The wife wasn't a fan of the fennel, which I suspected would be the case, but she loved the rest.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I had an old laying hen bouncing around in my freezer. it kept falling out and I risk smashing a toe. it had to go!!!

I made a super flavorful chicken noodle soup. used the Fissler pressure cooker to cut down the time. my house smells like a grandma's place. there was very little breast meat. it was so skinny.


----------



## Lars

I baked a loaf and made carbonara.


----------



## Migraine

Sausage rolls and a Prendergast.

Slicing the big roll up with a really sharp knife is sooooooo satisfying


----------



## Koop

Moroccan-spiced grilled chicken breast with grilled asparagus.


----------



## Lars

Plaice with lemon zest mashed potatoes. Came out better than I thought it would. Nicely simple and delicious.


----------



## MarcelNL

Place, one of my favorites, the simpler the better...let the fish speak for itself...


----------



## Koop

Lars, your meals are always inspiring!


----------



## Lars

Koop said:


> Lars, your meals are always inspiring!


Thank you!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Braised GREENS. collards, kale and beet greens in the mix.

corn bread because, "corn-bread!".


----------



## Lars

Pizza!


----------



## MarcelNL

looks like you get enough heat transferred, nice cornicciola, care to share how you made the dough?


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> looks like you get enough heat transferred, nice cornicciola, care to share how you made the dough?


Thanks - I tried to google cornicciola, but only came up with references to a guy looking to kill the pope with a dagger..!
I use J. Kenji Lopes-Alt's recipe but reduce the amount of yeast and add 1% baking enzymes. My food processor is not powerfull enough to kneed the dough so I use my stand mixer instead.
I let it sit in the fridge for 2 days and bake it on a steel in my oven. I crank my oven as far as it will go(275C) for an hour and then turn on the broiler for 15 minutes. It baked in 5 minutes.


----------



## MarcelNL

sounds like a winner recipe, my results are also best with slow proofing in the fridge for approx 48 hours, taking it out well ahead of baking.

BTW: you may need a new google, first hit is bang on, not a dagger in sight



cornicciola pizza - Google Search



But you are right the proper word is cornicione


----------



## Lars

I just googled pedantic and your post came up


----------



## MarcelNL

Cinese, chicken with fermented black beans and garlic, Bok Choi with sizzling oil.


----------



## Lars

Baby back ribs and feta salad. Temperatures reached 24C for the first time this year so it felt appropriate..


----------



## camochili

When i first saw this recipie i felt back in time, when i was a child. Rice with peas was one of my favourites of my childhood.
So i had to try this, slightly different, Baked chicken with a asparagus-pea risotto.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Had some corn tortillas going stale so whipped up an afternoon snack.


----------



## Bodine

I was really craving a BLT, but my tomatoes are not just quite ripe yet, and my wife wouldn’t let me pick one, so we settled


for these goodies for dinner tonight. Crayfish are from last years season in the keys


----------



## mrmoves92

Kimchi Soondubu Jjigae


----------



## colli459

First time posting outside the intro. Really love seeing all of these creations! We’re nowhere near as creative in this house yet, but we made a breakfast taco brunch yesterday including carnitas done with a wet rub for 10 hours in the slow cooker.


----------



## Lars

Chicken saltimbocca and crispy sage on marsala sauce with potatoes and spinach.


----------



## Bodine

Finally picked the first tomatoes of the season so as tradition goes BLTs for dinner


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Smoked pork roast. Light drowned it out but has a really nice pink smoke ring.


----------



## parbaked

Shrimp scampi on mash…


----------



## Lars

Catfish(great name for a fish imo), pea puree, lettuce and potatoes.


----------



## parbaked

Katsu sando on brioche bun…


----------



## DamageInc

I have 2.5 kg of giardiniera (drained weight). What do I do with it? I usually only cook for 2-3 people and it expires in September.

I've chopped some of it into a relish. Any other ideas?


----------



## M1k3

DamageInc said:


> I have 2.5 kg of giardiniera (drained weight). What do I do with it? I usually only cook for 2-3 people and it expires in September.
> 
> I've chopped some of it into a relish. Any other ideas?


Topping for roast beef sandwiches?


----------



## DamageInc

M1k3 said:


> Topping for roast beef sandwiches?


Already started doing that. Will still take too long to get through.


----------



## M1k3

DamageInc said:


> Already started doing that. Will still take too long to get through.


Any other meat sandwiches. Chicken cooked or garnished with it?


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> I have 2.5 kg of giardiniera (drained weight). What do I do with it? I usually only cook for 2-3 people and it expires in September.
> 
> I've chopped some of it into a relish. Any other ideas?


If it's refrigerated, I wouldn't worry about it expiring in September. However, that's a lot of giardiniera! Can you preserve it by canning in smaller containers? I've made my own and canned in 1/2 pint jars. Kept well for couple of years.


----------



## Lars

Lemon risotto with fennel and courgette/squash/zucchini.


----------



## DamageInc

M1k3 said:


> Any other meat sandwiches. Chicken cooked or garnished with it?


Good idea, maybe over roast a chicken, make a pan sauce with the drippings with dijon mustard, creme fraiche, and a handful of chopped giardiniera.



Kgp said:


> If it's refrigerated, I wouldn't worry about it expiring in September. However, that's a lot of giardiniera! Can you preserve it by canning in smaller containers? I've made my own and canned in 1/2 pint jars. Kept well for couple of years.


It's a huge metal can that's been opened. Was pickled back in September 2019 and has September 2021 as expiration. Opened it last week and now I keep it covered between uses with plastic film. I don't think it's a good idea to try and preserve it further.


----------



## parbaked

Hotate Kaibashira, sashimi grade scallops from the Okhotsk Sea off Hokkaido.




Seared and served on asparagus and radish top risotto with grilled king trumpet mushrooms and soy butter…




also prepped a tiny orphan raw with soy, wasabi and nori:


----------



## Polycentric

It's kinda hot out, but that didn't stop me from making oxtail stew!


----------



## Bert2368

I have been maxed out on busy season stuff. But the garden has fresh herbs and plenty of asparagus.

It's been insanely hot for this part of MN. It gets cool enough to sleep about 2 hours before dawn, if then. Screw heating things up indoors more than the bare minimum.

Walmart, the store of my love/hate relationship this past 1.5 years has some cheap(ish) & sort of edible frozen cheese & onion pierogies. And I have stuff to spark them into being a bit more than just edible.

First, the frozen pierogies are fried in butter, olive oil & grape seed oil for about 8 minutes. Then, turned and the rest of the ingredients layered over them for another 8 minutes-

Home made canadian bacon, home grown purple asparagus, shallots, broccoli, fresh herbs (thyme, greek & Italian oregano, Italian parsley), preserved lemons, white wine, fresh ground black pepper & sea salt.

Then it is tossed with either sour cream OR low fat greek yogurt, some additional fresh ground black pepper and DEVOURED. Beats the hell out of fast food, takes less time than ordering out. You'll probbly want a light salad of some type along side to ballance it, unless you're so tire you just don't care about anything but "summer comfort food, RIGHT NOW!".

I've played with different veggies, adding portobello mushroom slices, different wines/vinegars/herbs/Allepo pepper or other red peppers, adding shredded cheeses.

IT ALL WORKS.

Try it, it's forgiving and filling.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Lemon risotto with fennel and courgette/squash/zucchini.


It's beige. But you spoiled it with the green bits in the middle


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bert2368 said:


> I have been maxed out on busy season stuff. But the garden has fresh herbs and plenty of asparagus.
> 
> It's been insanely hot for this part of MN. It gets cool enough to sleep about 2 hours before dawn, if then. Screw heating things up indoors more than the bare minimum.
> 
> Walmart, the store of my love/hate relationship this past 1.5 years has some cheap(ish) & sort of edible frozen cheese & onion pierogies. And I have stuff to spark them into being a bit more than just edible.
> 
> First, the frozen pierogies are fried in butter, olive oil & grape seed oil for about 8 minutes. Then, turned and the rest of the ingredients layered over them for another 8 minutes-
> 
> Home made canadian bacon, home grown purple asparagus, shallots, broccoli, fresh herbs (thyme, greek & Italian oregano, Italian parsley), preserved lemons, white wine, fresh ground black pepper & sea salt.
> 
> Then it is tossed with either sour cream OR low fat greek yogurt, some additional fresh ground black pepper and DEVOURED. Beats the hell out of fast food, takes less time than ordering out. You'll probbly want a light salad of some type along side to ballance it, unless you're so tire you just don't care about anything but "summer comfort food, RIGHT NOW!".
> 
> I've played with different veggies, adding portobello mushroom slices, different wines/vinegars/herbs/Allepo pepper or other red peppers, adding shredded cheeses.
> 
> IT ALL WORKS.
> 
> Try it, it's forgiving and filling.
> 
> View attachment 130514
> 
> 
> View attachment 130515
> 
> 
> View attachment 130516



That's the first North Arm I've seen in the wild. You like it?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> It's beige. But you spoiled it with the green bits in the middle


Terribly delicious though. It was my first time using Acquerello rice. Highly recommended..


----------



## Lars

My new fishmonger is selling Portuguese canned seafood from Jose Gourmet and I picked up a can of sardines to try them out. Made bruschetta with tomato, goats cheese, pickled red onion and (obviously) sardines. Really something else compared to the kippers I buy at the supermarket..!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> My new fishmonger is selling Portuguese canned seafood from Jose Gourmet and I picked up a can of sardines to try them out. Made bruschetta with tomato, goats cheese, pickled red onion and (obviously) sardines. Really something else compared to the kippers I buy at the supermarket..!
> View attachment 130540


beautiful, just can’t get myself to eat sardines.


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> beautiful, just can’t get myself to eat sardines.


I will have to make yours with the canned line caught tuna they sell then..!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> I will have to make yours with the canned line caught tuna they sell then..!


----------



## parbaked

Kgp said:


> beautiful, just can’t get myself to eat sardines.





Lars said:


> I will have to make yours with the canned line caught tuna they sell then..!


Portuguese and Spanish conservas are special.
I remember bars in San Sebastien selling pricey cans of seafood instead of tapas.
This gives ideas of what else to try....








A Guide to Canned Fish and Seafood from Spain and Portugal


An introduction to conservas, the canned seafood delicacies beloved by the Spanish and Portuguese alike, with suggestions for types to try and how best to serve them.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Portuguese and Spanish conservas are special
> I remember bars in San Sebastien selling pricey cans of seafood instead of tapas.
> This gives ideas of what else to try....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Guide to Canned Fish and Seafood from Spain and Portugal
> 
> 
> An introduction to conservas, the canned seafood delicacies beloved by the Spanish and Portuguese alike, with suggestions for types to try and how best to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com


Great link, thanks for sharing.


----------



## coxhaus

Fresh off the smoker. Wife is cooking black-eyed peas to go with them. I almost forgot we are having fresh yellow squash out of the garden. We are getting more squash than we can eat right now out garden


----------



## Koop

coxhaus said:


> Fresh off the smoker. Wife is cooking black-eyed peas to go with them. I almost forgot we are having fresh yellow squash out of the garden. We are getting more squash than we can eat right now out garden
> 
> View attachment 130575


When pigs fly!


----------



## parbaked

What wifey wanted for lunch…




Smoked salmon scramble with latkes & creme fraiche and a previously parbaked baguette…


----------



## coxhaus

parbaked said:


> What wifey wanted for lunch…
> View attachment 130584
> 
> Smoked salmon scramble with latkes & creme fraiche and a previously parbaked baguette…



We had today smoked salmon on a bagel half with capers, purple onion, cream cheese. The other half bagel was cream cheese with fresh garden tomato slices, with a little salt. So we were close to having the same idea.


----------



## coxhaus

Here is the pork butt after it finished. It took another couple of hours to smoke. It has a nice smoke ring on the meat.


----------



## parbaked

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's the first North Arm I've seen in the wild. You like it?


Mine’s like cutting butter…


----------



## parbaked

Had to use some chicken thighs and carnitas so made “Chinese” food for dinner… Orange chicken, pork with radish tops & brocollini gomae-ae


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Lemon risotto with fennel and courgette/squash/zucchini.
> View attachment 130442



Can you give me a recipe? Is the green topping fennel and flat parsley? 

I have so much fresh garden squash right now I need some fresh ideas as I am getting tired of eating squash. I know in a couple of months I will miss it.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Can you give me a recipe? Is the green topping fennel and flat parsley?
> 
> I have so much fresh garden squash right now I need some fresh ideas as I am getting tired of eating squash. I know in a couple of months I will miss it.


The green topping is dill, cress and parsley. 
Start by sweating off some shallot, then add the rice and cook until they become slightly nutty without coloring the onion. Throw in the squash(and diced fennel bulb if using). Pour in some white wine and cook it dry, then add ladles of stock and stir until the rice has the texture you like. Kill the heat and add grated lemon zest, lemon juice, grated parmigiano,salt and pepper. Leave to rest with a lid on for a minute and serve.


----------



## rickbern

Kgp said:


> beautiful, just can’t get myself to eat sardines.


Try this. Good introduction. My version of the recipe is a few posts down. Sardines love lemons!






Crushed potatoes, sardines and celery


Just made it for lunch, this was flat out delicious. No dill, used parsley. don’t be shy with the lemon! https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1021004-crushed-baby-potatoes-with-sardines-celery-and-dill




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Lars

Chicken and rice.


----------



## parbaked

Double smash burger on brioche.
Beef, cheddar, lettuce, onion, special sauce = mayo, ketchup & cornichons…




#notomatonoregrets


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> #notomatonoregrets



#friendscomeandgo

#burgersareforever


----------



## DitmasPork

Had a major hankering for shellfish last night!
Spaghetti with Tiger Prawns, Belgian Cidre, Organic Hawaiian Turmeric, Flowering Garlic Chives, Bengali Hot Pepper Pickle, Garlic, Black Mustard Seeds, Olive Oil, Salt.


----------



## DitmasPork

Polycentric said:


> It's kinda hot out, but that didn't stop me from making oxtail stew!View attachment 130497


One of my faves!!! Grew up eating it in Hawai’i, now I live a block from a Jamaican joint that does good oxtails.


----------



## AT5760

I tried making kofta for the first time yesterday. WAY under seasoned. That’ll teach me to trust random inter web recipes. Added some harissa with the pita and veggies and that helped.


----------



## Jovidah

On any kind of recipes where I process a bunch of minced meat I just measure out the total amount of salt in weight. At least it takes the guesswork out of it. Recipes are all over the place, and volumetric measurement of salt is a crapshow.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made a Thai chicken and rice. hahah..


----------



## YumYumSauce

Napolitan Pasta aka Japanese Ketchup Pasta lolol. 

Bigoli made from scratch as always, sauteed kurobuta sausage, onion, bell peppers, maitake mushrooms, spinach and garnished with chifforand shiso from my friends garden. Ketchup sauce made with chili garlic and soy sauce.


----------



## Michi

Salt and pepper squid. Pickled chillies are from the garden.


----------



## rickbern

Ooof

At @Ochazuke recommendation I went to the store and bought a prepared tub of shio koji, I found the cold mountain brand which had no alcohol added. I marinated my swordfish steaks for about an hour and cooked them stovetop in a black steel pan.

This was hands down the best swordfish I ever ate. Also on the platter was some cod for a picky eater who hates swordfish, she had a prodigious amount of this fish that up until last night she never found palatable.

Can’t wait for you to get that Japanese ingredients blog off the ground, I’m a believer.

Big time!


----------



## Lars

Roast lamb with Italian salsa verde, duck fat spuds with rosemary and spinach.


----------



## DamageInc

Saturday breakfast.


----------



## Lars

Hake en papiloitte with sautéed shallot/fennel/leek/courgette, asparagus and new potatoes.


----------



## Bodine

Build your own chicken fajita night, with guacamole fresh tomatoes from the garden 


and mango /pear salsa


----------



## parbaked

Lunch: Huaraches with carnitas, duck fat pintos, avocado, radish, cilantro and crema…





Penne with pork ragu for dinner …


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Smoked chuck roast and fries. Served with a cup of the braising liquid (beef stock, red wine, apple cider vinegar, onions, garlic, and ginger) that I reduced some.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Got some Australian wagyu picanha recently












I cooked a few of the smaller offcuts to try it out (sousvide then sear in cast iron), was pretty flavourful! I did the smaller pieces with the famous Schwartz deli beef/steak spice, and the bigger one with just salt.


----------



## Michi

Bavarian Weißwurst and Brezen, both home-made. The mustard is Bavarian Weißwurstsenf, by Händlmaier. Hands-down the best commercial Bavarian sweet mustard.


----------



## Bert2368

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That's the first North Arm I've seen in the wild. You like it?


The North Arm chef's knife and parer are my "go to" stainless knives for cutting lemons/limes, pickles or other corrosive items, doing quick stuff and not having to immediately clean & wipe. They are very rust resistant, have not seen any corrosion whatsoever (but I'm pretty conscientious, they never sit in a sink overnight or suffer similar abuse). Ergonomics and blade thickness are good, no bolster, even better. They stay sharp quite respectably long (S35VN, around 60 RHC), the only thing not to like after getting used to White #2 & similar is, the steel takes rather more time and care to sharpen REALLY razor sharp. 

I believe I found a small void in the edge of PM steel of the chef's knife, but 6 months + of sharpening later, I can't find the little cavity/fault anymore- So all good.


----------



## Michi

Home-made linguine carbonara with mâche salad.


----------



## Lars

Crushed potatoes, sardines and celery. 




Thanks RickDawg, it was delicious.


----------



## rickbern

Lars said:


> Crushed potatoes, sardines and celery.
> View attachment 131116
> 
> Thanks RickDawg, it was delicious.


Lars, looks helluva more beautiful when you plate it than when I do!


----------



## Lars

Thanks, Rick..!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Crushed potatoes, sardines and celery.


Looks tasty Lars!
I found this really interesting, especially that they cook the sardines before canning, the lady who makes the tomato sauce and hand filling of the cans:

I definitely going to search for this brand...


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Looks tasty Lars!
> I found this really interesting, especially that they cook the sardines before canning, the lady who makes the tomato sauce and hand filling of the cans:
> 
> I definitely going to search for this brand...



Thats great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Chicken and rice.
> View attachment 130647



That looks like Basmati rice, I love it, it's my favorite rice. Light and fluffy, nice texture, I could eat it until doom's day.


----------



## AT5760

I made empanadas for the week.


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> Salt and pepper squid. Pickled chillies are from the garden.
> View attachment 130806


Beautiful knife work on that calamad.


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> Bavarian Weißwurst and Brezen, both home-made. The mustard is Bavarian Weißwurstsenf, by Händlmaier. Hands-down the best commercial Bavarian sweet mustard.
> View attachment 131050



What goes into the white sausages, seasoning wise?


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> Home-made linguine carbonara with mâche salad.
> View attachment 131065



That looks tasty, I'm a carbonara freak, I make it often. One thing though (no offense). I've noticed most people's grated cheese isn't fine enough. I grew up in an Italian household, and our cheese was always super-fine. It was almost the consistency of powder. The advantage to grating your cheese so fine is how it literally disappears into the sauce. For a carbonara, this is exactly what you want when you mix your cheese and your eggs together. It makes the sauce velvety smooth, along with the pasta water that's added to temper the mixture. You should try grating your cheese on a box grater, the second side (it should be one of the two broad sides you find on most box graters), opposite of the course side, which is generally used for mozzarella or similar.


----------



## AT5760

A microplane is fantastic for grating hard cheeses that you want to "disappear"


----------



## Grayswandir

AT5760 said:


> A microplane is fantastic for grating hard cheeses that you want to "disappear"



The old fashioned box grater I grew up with does a great job, and there's plenty of surface area to grate large hunks of cheese on. I do need to pick up a microplane though, it would come in handy for sure.


----------



## Lars

I accidentally made the best pork chop I ever had.. I dry brined an organic free range chop over night and decided to finally try Kenji's reverse sear method. I put it in a low oven and then seared and butter basted in a pan with aromatics afterwards. Came out all kinds of tender, juicy and flavorful. Made a salad of asparagus and feta to make it a meal. Really nice..


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> I accidentally made the best pork chop I ever had.. I dry brined an organic free range chop over night and decided to finally try Kenji's reverse sear method. I put it in a low oven and then seared and butter basted in a pan with aromatics afterwards. Came out all kinds of tender, juicy and flavorful. Made a salad of asparagus and feta to make it a meal. Really nice..
> View attachment 131310


That looks great. I've been craving pork chops for a few days now, this might push me to actually make some.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> I accidentally made the best pork chop I ever had.. I dry brined an organic free range chop over night and decided to finally try Kenji's reverse sear method. I put it in a low oven and then seared and butter basted in a pan with aromatics afterwards. Came out all kinds of tender, juicy and flavorful. Made a salad of asparagus and feta to make it a meal. Really nice..
> View attachment 131310



Dry brining is an awesome thing.


----------



## Jovidah

Drybrining absolutely needs to start getting the attention it deserves. I don't know why it's not standard advice in every steak, meat and cooking program or culinary oriented YT video. It's the easiest thing to do while giving a massive improvement. 
It's also a million times better than all this wet brining nonsense you sometimes see that frankly just ruins good meat. Sure, that might make sense for certain things like pastrami or hams, but _good meat doesn't get better from adding water and dilluting the flavor_. Duh!


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> Beautiful knife work on that calamad.


Yeah, the guys at the factory where they make the frozen squid did a fine job


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> What goes into the white sausages, seasoning wise?


The farce is made with a mix of veal (32%), pork shoulder (25%), pork back fat (18%), and ice (25%).

Per kilogram of farce:

18 g salt
2 g phosphate
5 g white pepper
0.5 g mace
0.2 g powdered ginger
a little lemon zest
some chopped parsley (optional)
Put the the meat and, separately, the back fat through a mincer with a 2-3 mm disk.

Add the meat, salt, phosphate, and half the ice to a food processor and process to a fine consistency.

Now add the fat, spices, and lemon zest and keep processing, gradually adding the remainder of the ice. Keep going until you have a paste that is bound together well and sticks to your fingers when holding a blob of it upside down. Keep checking the temperature; it must not exceed 12 ºC. Right at the end, add the parsley just so it is mixed in, but doesn't get chopped much finer.

Fill into 30-32 hog casings and make 10-12 cm links.

Blanch the sausages in 75 ºC salt water for 20 minutes and eat right away.

To freeze, cool the sausages in ice water after blanching and then freeze in vacuum bags.


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> I've noticed most people's grated cheese isn't fine enough. I grew up in an Italian household, and our cheese was always super-fine. It was almost the consistency of powder. The advantage to grating your cheese so fine is how it literally disappears into the sauce. For a carbonara, this is exactly what you want when you mix your cheese and your eggs together. It makes the sauce velvety smooth, along with the pasta water that's added to temper the mixture.


Yes, that's what I did. The sauce was perfectly smooth. I just grated some extra cheese over the top before service, mainly for the looks of things.


----------



## Lars

The guy who cut my steak were clearly having a bad day as it was about 50% thicker at one end. It came out rare/med-rare/med from one end to the other


----------



## BillHanna

Variety is the spice of life. Was there an up charge for that steak wabi sabi?


----------



## Lars

No, it was a bargain! It really satisfied my craving for steak, so all is well.


----------



## rgriffeath

Spatchcocked Guineafowl


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> The farce is made with a mix of veal (32%), pork shoulder (25%), pork back fat (18%), and ice (25%).
> 
> Per kilogram of farce:
> 
> 18 g salt
> 2 g phosphate
> 5 g white pepper
> 0.5 g mace
> 0.2 g powdered ginger
> a little lemon zest
> some chopped parsley (optional)
> Put the the meat and, separately, the back fat through a mincer with a 2-3 mm disk.
> 
> Add the meat, salt, phosphate, and half the ice to a food processor and process to a fine consistency.
> 
> Now add the fat, spices, and lemon zest and keep processing, gradually adding the remainder of the ice. Keep going until you have a paste that is bound together well and sticks to your fingers when holding a blob of it upside down. Keep checking the temperature; it must not exceed 12 ºC. Right at the end, add the parsley just so it is mixed in, but doesn't get chopped much finer.
> 
> Fill into 30-32 hog casings and make 10-12 cm links.
> 
> Blanch the sausages in 75 ºC salt water for 20 minutes and eat right away.
> 
> To freeze, cool the sausages in ice water after blanching and then freeze in vacuum bags.



I never heard of adding ice to a sausage mixture. Is this to stabilize the fat or something? Sounds really good.


----------



## Grayswandir

Michi said:


> Yes, that's what I did. The sauce was perfectly smooth. I just grated some extra cheese over the top before service, mainly for the looks of things.



It looks very good. I commit sacrilege every time I make my carbonara, I saute' onions in the pork fat and add them to the carbonara. they'd probably burn me at the stake if I lived in Italy! 

Honestly, I'm sure people in Italy make their carbonara the way they like it, though if you add cream it's not carbonara. What's the point?


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> The guy who cut my steak were clearly having a bad day as it was about 50% thicker at one end. It came out rare/med-rare/med from one end to the other
> View attachment 131423



Where do you find the energy Lars? You eat like a King.


----------



## Jovidah

rgriffeath said:


> Spatchcocked Guineafowl


That's one mighty good looking guineafowl. I don't know why it's not a lot more popular; it blows chicken out of the water when it comes to taste.
Lately when I buy whole birds I go the next step and debone it entirely (by Peppin's method). It's a little bit more work but there's just something extremely satisfying about basically just having one large slab of whole-bird fillet. Prep it the evening before, drybrine overnight and it's also one of the easiest things on the day you actually eat it.


----------



## rgriffeath

Jovidah said:


> That's one mighty good looking guineafowl. I don't know why it's not a lot more popular; it blows chicken out of the water when it comes to taste.
> Lately when I buy whole birds I go the next step and debone it entirely (by Peppin's method). It's a little bit more work but there's just something extremely satisfying about basically just having one large slab of whole-bird fillet. Prep it the evening before, drybrine overnight and it's also one of the easiest things on the day you actually eat it.


Absolutely! I love that preparation.


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> I never heard of adding ice to a sausage mixture. Is this to stabilize the fat or something? Sounds really good.


It’s common to add water to sausages. It helps with binding of the proteins. For a fine farce made in a food processor, ice counters the heat that is generated. (If the farce gets much above 12 °C, the emulsion will break.)


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> Where do you find the energy Lars? You eat like a King.


Thanks, I just really enjoy food and cooking so it never feels like a chore.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Picked up another wagyu tomahawk ribeye, I saw the marbling and thickness… couldn’t say no lol

EDIT: by “another” I mean I already have a couple, will be cooking one soon and will post pics


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> It’s common to add water to sausages. It helps with binding of the proteins. For a fine farce made in a food processor, ice counters the heat that is generated. (If the farce gets much above 12 °C, the emulsion will break.)



This whole thing is a farce Michi and you know it!


----------



## BillHanna

Booooooo.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with peas, basil and toasted pine nuts.


----------



## parbaked

An ugly little quiche for lunch…


----------



## parbaked

Dinner was Thai omelette with leftover crab and kaki fry (Japanese style fried oysters)


----------



## dafox

Bok choy stir fry with Thai satay peanut sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> An ugly little quiche for lunch…
> View attachment 131555
> 
> View attachment 131554



Looks great to me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I don't know... Indian-ish chicken...?

Opening some thighs. Ittestsu Bunka from Sharp Knife Shop. Maybe not the best tool for this job but it was already in use.






Yogurt, tomato paste, smoked paprika, cumin, turmeric, cinnamon, clove, I mean...

"What did you use for spices?" 

"Yes."

Sat for about five hours.





Skewered and onto the coals:





A salad would be good...





Served up with a lemony-garlicy-tahini sauce on the chicken and aged white balsamic and olive oil on the salad.


----------



## rickbern

Monkfish with a 45 minute shio koji marinade and then poached in a red pepper/sherry puree. @Ochazuke it worked beautifully with the monkfish as well, I never noticed the “off flavors” until I eliminated them!

First course was fried eggplant, Provençal baby artichokes and roasted cauliflower. Enjoyable meal.


----------



## Lars

It's too hot to cook today, so I went to the fishmonger and bought some of their wonderful prawns. They are sweet and meaty almost like little lobster tails. Best prawns on toast I've ever had.


----------



## parbaked

Linguine alle vongole…






]


----------



## coxhaus

I have smoked pork butt still left over from when I smoked last so I decided to make Pork Stir Fried Rice for lunch today. I don't know how well I did but it does taste good. I like the smoked pork in it.


----------



## DitmasPork

On Tuesday I cooked my first supper party since the covid lockdown in March 2020.

One of the dishes was Korean Style Bavette Steak.

Bavette steak marinated overnight in apple, onion, garlic, scallion, sesame oil, shoyu, sake, sugar, gochugaru, black pepper. 

270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji; 225 Raquin gyuto.

Bavette (flank steak) is one of my fave cuts.


----------



## rickbern

DitmasPork said:


> On Tuesday I cooked my first supper party since the covid lockdown in March 2020.
> 
> One of the dishes was Korean Style Bavette Steak.
> 
> Bavette steak marinated overnight in apple, onion, garlic, scallion, sesame oil, shoyu, sake, sugar, gochugaru, black pepper.
> 
> 270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji; 225 Raquin gyuto.
> 
> Bavette (flank steak) is one of my fave cuts.
> 
> View attachment 131655
> 
> View attachment 131656
> 
> View attachment 131657
> 
> View attachment 131658
> 
> View attachment 131659


Welcome back to hosting! Looks great. NYC is really opening up, huh?

By the way my daughter just signed a contract for an apartment in, wait for it…

Ditmas Park!

we’re super excited


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Welcome back to hosting! Looks great. NYC is really opening up, huh?
> 
> By the way my daughter just signed a contract for an apartment in, wait for it…
> 
> Ditmas Park!
> 
> we’re super excited



Awesome! Ditmas Park is a nice area. In NYC, everything is connected well by subway. 

TBH, felt weird cooking for more than two, loved putting out multiple dishes on the table. Have a renewed appreciation for supper parties, will be doing them more often!


----------



## Michi

Tinga Poblana:


----------



## DitmasPork

Gyeran Mari (Korean rolled omelette). For my riff on Gyeran Mari—egg, scallion, gim (nori), mirin, shoyu, seasonings—artisan shoyu for dipping. This Gyeran Mari made in a $15 pan from Koreatown—don’t need a pricey, fancy pan for it, proper technique more important than equipment to make a good Gyeran Mari or Tamagoyaki—cast iron skillet, round T-Fal, cheap square omelette pan, it’s all good. Awesome brekkie yesterday. Knives: 270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji; 225 Raquin gyuto.
Interestingly, I’m picky about the knives I use, but not so much with cookware—can pretty much cook with anything.


----------



## Jovidah

I think the quality of the stove really matters a lot when it comes to cookware. The better your stove, the easier you can get away with junkier cookware, and vice versa.


----------



## Lars

I tried making this last summer but my pizza game was way off so it was kind of meh. Since then I have learned how to make a pretty decent pizza and this time it came out really nice; Pizza With Zucchini, Feta, Lemon, and Garlic.


----------



## parbaked

Pork belly shogayaki




With spinach gomae-ae




This dish is usually made with pork loin, but I like it better with belly…


----------



## 4wa1l

Made some pizzas tonight. Still need to work on my shaping but this one came out tasting very nice. Mushrooms, a little mozzarella, goats cheese and parmesan plus a bit of lemon cream sauce on the base.


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> That looks great. I've been craving pork chops for a few days now, this might push me to actually make some.


Lars got the better of me, I am currently thawing a dry aged skin-on pork loin roast, same as the ones I made on the rotisserie. Will slice into thick chops later today and pan fry.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Lars got the better of me, I am currently thawing a dry aged skin-on pork loin roast, same as the ones I made on the rotisserie. Will slice into thick chops later today and pan fry.


I'm flattered. Hope they come out great.


----------



## Lars

I made a cheeseburger..


----------



## Grit

Traded some old begian trapist beer from westvleteren for some charcuterie from the spanish home village of a chef in a tapas restaurant. As always with a little help from my small Raquin that fits nice on the charcuterie board. Also enjoying some run of the mill pizza with anything but run of the mill ham...


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> I'm flattered. Hope they come out great.


They were fantastic. Unfortunately they did curl a little bit so I didn't get them as browned as I would like on the total surface, but the flavor and tenderness of this dry aged pork made me forget all about it. Made a little Dijon creme fraiche pan sauce and dripped on top with the resting juices.

I think next time, I will try to fry them upright on the skin first to render more of the fat underneath and maybe get some bubbly crackling on it.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> They were fantastic. Unfortunately they did curl a little bit so I didn't get them as browned as I would like on the total surface, but the flavor and tenderness of this dry aged pork made me forget all about it. Made a little Dijon creme fraiche pan sauce and dripped on top with the resting juices.
> 
> I think next time, I will try to fry them upright on the skin first to render more of the fat underneath and maybe get some bubbly crackling on it.


Is that the dry aged pork from mrbeef.dk? Looks great..!


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Is that the dry aged pork from mrbeef.dk? Looks great..!


Exactly, bought 10 of them for the volume discount.









Flæskesteg u/ben Friland Dry Aged


Krogmodnet flæskesteg uden ben i bedste topkvalitet fra frilandsgrisen. Dyrene er opvokset på gode landbrug som styr på dyrevelfærd. Bestil online på MrBeef.dk




mrbeef.dk





Best pork I've ever had. I recommend you try it if you haven't already.


----------



## MarcelNL

Grit said:


> Traded some old begian trapist beer from westvleteren for some charcuterie from the spanish home village of a chef in a tapas restaurant. As always with a little help from my small Raquin that fits nice on the charcuterie board. Also enjoying some run of the mill pizza with anything but run of the mill ham...
> 
> View attachment 131808
> 
> 
> View attachment 131806


I just hope everyone tries Westvleteren at least once in a lifetime! Still, a good trade!


----------



## camochili

Entrecote with pignolia crust and turnip cabbage spaghetti with homemade pesto


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hickory smoked pork roast with a blueberry/chipotle jus and salad.


----------



## DamageInc

Was halfway through making a carbonara when I thought to try adding fresh chopped dill and tarragon at the end. Turns out it's delicious. Blends very well with the egg yolk sauce and cured pork. Maybe it can't be considered carbonara if they are added, but I'm not too bothered about that.


----------



## Lars

Wabi-sabi tortillas with Tinga Poblana de Pollo.


----------



## parbaked

DamageInc said:


> They were fantastic. Unfortunately they did curl a little bit so I didn't get them as browned as I would like on the total surface.


That dry aged pork looks fantastic! We can source really good pork, but I've not seen dry aged. I will look harder...

Try making tiny slices in the fat around the perimeter of the chops to prevent them from curling. 
That's a tonkatsu tip that might work.


----------



## MarcelNL

snipping the fat works for me, with pork chops or entre cote,


----------



## MarcelNL

Pizza, somehow that newfashioned Caputo Nuviola flour does not work for me, it turned out that I only had that left...no proper lift, hard to work, little air, no leoparding...

second pic is my favorite, some olives, capers and anchovy


----------



## riba

Nothing complicated. Sardines and a Côte de boeuf.


----------



## Grayswandir

DitmasPork said:


> On Tuesday I cooked my first supper party since the covid lockdown in March 2020.
> 
> One of the dishes was Korean Style Bavette Steak.
> 
> Bavette steak marinated overnight in apple, onion, garlic, scallion, sesame oil, shoyu, sake, sugar, gochugaru, black pepper.
> 
> 270 Yoshikazu Tanaka suji; 225 Raquin gyuto.
> 
> Bavette (flank steak) is one of my fave cuts.
> 
> View attachment 131655
> 
> View attachment 131656
> 
> View attachment 131657
> 
> View attachment 131658
> 
> View attachment 131659


You're my hero.


----------



## Grayswandir

Grit said:


> Traded some old begian trapist beer from westvleteren for some charcuterie from the spanish home village of a chef in a tapas restaurant. As always with a little help from my small Raquin that fits nice on the charcuterie board. Also enjoying some run of the mill pizza with anything but run of the mill ham...
> 
> View attachment 131808
> 
> 
> View attachment 131806


I hear Spanish ham is the best in the world. I grew up eating prosciutto, but I had a little Spanish ham a year ago and it was really nice, very similar to the proscute, but slightly better. They have some pretty expensive ham in Spain, some upwards of $200 per pound, I bet it tastes awesome.


----------



## Grayswandir

DamageInc said:


> Was halfway through making a carbonara when I thought to try adding fresh chopped dill and tarragon at the end. Turns out it's delicious. Blends very well with the egg yolk sauce and cured pork. Maybe it can't be considered carbonara if they are added, but I'm not too bothered about that.
> View attachment 131929
> View attachment 131931
> View attachment 131928
> View attachment 131930


Dude, carbonara with rigatoni? I love you Lars! That looks awesome.


----------



## riba

Grayswandir said:


> I hear Spanish ham is the best in the world. I grew up eating prosciutto, but I had a little Spanish ham a year ago and it was really nice, very similar to the proscute, but slightly better. They have some pretty expensive ham in Spain, some upwards of $200 per pound, I bet it tastes awesome.


Personally, i think they're quite different in taste. I really like both. I associate sweeter, lighter tastes with prosciutto, and saltier, more umami tastes with Jamon iberico.
But I need to try a lot more in order to get a better informed opinion. Ha.

I would really like to try a chinese jinhua ham.


----------



## Grayswandir

riba said:


> Personally, i think they're quite different in taste. I really like both. I associate sweeter, lighter tastes with prosciutto, and saltier, more umami tastes with Jamin iberico.
> But I need to try a lot more in order to get a better informed opinion. Ha.
> 
> I would really like to try a chinese jinhua ham.


Well, there are many types, the one I had was very similar to the Parma, but had a unique flavor that separated it from the Parma at the same time. Like you, I'd need to try a lot more to have a more informed opinion. I wish I remembered the name of it, I believe it was a pretty common Spanish ham. Have you ever had the San Daniele prosciutto? A nice proscute, but I prefer the Parma personally. The Daniele didn't have that unique Parma flavor. They say it has something to do with the air in the region while the ham is curing/drying. I'd like to make my own one of these days.


----------



## DamageInc

parbaked said:


> That dry aged pork looks fantastic! We can source really good pork, but I've not seen dry aged. I will look harder...
> 
> Try making tiny slices in the fat around the perimeter of the chops to prevent them from curling.
> That's a tonkatsu tip that might work.





MarcelNL said:


> snipping the fat works for me, with pork chops or entre cote,



Thanks, will try. I do that with osso buco, should have thought of it for these. And yes, definitely worth trying to source some dry aged pork. I'm loving it.



Grayswandir said:


> Dude, carbonara with rigatoni? I love you Lars! That looks awesome.



Thank you, try adding some dill and tarragon next time you make carbonara, I'm sure you'll like it. I always make it with a tube pasta so the little pieces of cured pork get inside for a perfect bite. I carbonara to be too dense and heavy when made with spaghetti, and I've always been told you are what you eat.

Also, not all people from Denmark are named Lars, just most of them.


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> I love you Lars!


❤ Love you too, man..!


----------



## DitmasPork

Grayswandir said:


> You're my hero.



Cheers! You're too kind. Much appreciated!


----------



## DitmasPork

Apple Tarte with Fig-Ginger Preserve, Garam Masala, Cutured Butter—from the supper party a few night's ago.

Note: Nothing says 'dessert' like cutting a tarte at the table, in front of guests, with a Yoshikazu Tanaka sujihki!


----------



## Grit

Grayswandir said:


> I hear Spanish ham is the best in the world. I grew up eating prosciutto, but I had a little Spanish ham a year ago and it was really nice, very similar to the proscute, but slightly better. They have some pretty expensive ham in Spain, some upwards of $200 per pound, I bet it tastes awesome.


There are some regions that make Jamón Ibérico I believe - this one is from a producer in Extremadura in the central/western part of Spain. Haven’t tried that many sorts, so I can’t speak generally about it. The really fun part here is that in my little town in northern part of Sweden, artisanal spanish charcuterie producers is not something you just stumble over. This is from the chef’s brother’s friend in her home village. Super nice products, with a quite different taste profile compared to both Parma ham and other charcuteries. Both good, but as I said, different profiles. And to know that this really is something she stands by gives the restaurant something extra. Love it.


----------



## 4wa1l

Lars said:


> I tried making this last summer but my pizza game was way off so it was kind of meh. Since then I have learned how to make a pretty decent pizza and this time it came out really nice; Pizza With Zucchini, Feta, Lemon, and Garlic.
> View attachment 131718





MarcelNL said:


> Pizza, somehow that newfashioned Caputo Nuviola flour does not work for me, it turned out that I only had that left...no proper lift, hard to work, little air, no leoparding...
> 
> second pic is my favorite, some olives, capers and anchovy



Are you both doing these in a standard home oven or something pizza specific?


----------



## Lars

4wa1l said:


> Are you both doing these in a standard home oven or something pizza specific?


Standard home oven with a baking steel..


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm using an electric Ferrari pizza oven, a 3G to be specific, slightly modded so it evades EU law and gets hotter than allowed yet not hot enough....


----------



## esoo

Father's Day meal for myself:. 30 day aged striploin with chimichurri, mushrooms and green beans and baked potato


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made Chinese food take out! did my riff on beef/broccoli but used Gai Lan instead.


----------



## riba

Grayswandir said:


> Well, there are many types, the one I had was very similar to the Parma, but had a unique flavor that separated it from the Parma at the same time. Like you, I'd need to try a lot more to have a more informed opinion. I wish I remembered the name of it, I believe it was a pretty common Spanish ham. Have you ever had the San Daniele prosciutto? A nice proscute, but I prefer the Parma personally. The Daniele didn't have that unique Parma flavor. They say it has something to do with the air in the region while the ham is curing/drying. I'd like to make my own one of these days.


Yeah, we've been on holidays to Italy quite a few times. I just love the food there. My wife said no to a meat curing fridge (rightfully so  ). Now I just stick to simple stuff like guanciale.

I highly recommend trying some Jamon iberico de bellota, very tasty. I managed to find a half decent producer that ships all over Europe. I used to often go to Madrid for work and take charcuterie back home. Good old days 
(My friend from Extramadura says he prefers the paleta (front leg), more affordable too)


----------



## Grayswandir

DamageInc said:


> Thanks, will try. I do that with osso buco, should have thought of it for these. And yes, definitely worth trying to source some dry aged pork. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, try adding some dill and tarragon next time you make carbonara, I'm sure you'll like it. I always make it with a tube pasta so the little pieces of cured pork get inside for a perfect bite. I carbonara to be too dense and heavy when made with spaghetti, and I've always been told you are what you eat.
> 
> Also, not all people from Denmark are named Lars, just most of them.



I know how the Italians are, they're screaming blaspheme somewhere in Italy right now! 

I'm like you, sometimes I experiment a little. I like adding a little onion to the pork fat when I make a carbonara, I love the sweetness the onions add to the dish. I'll have to try using Rigatoni at some point, but maybe the small ones, not the bigger Rigatoni. I'll give the fresh herbs a shot, even though my old man will be rolling over in his grave! 

Have a good day Lars.


----------



## Grayswandir

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! You're too kind. Much appreciated!



N o problem at all.

You create some really beautiful dishes, they're very impressive. That apple tarte looks amazing.


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Standard home oven with a baking steel..



Are you using any terracotta tiles? It's a good way to get more heat into the bottom of the pizza for a more crispy crust. If you haven't tried it yet, you should. Just make sure they don't have any sort of finish on them. They don't cost much at all and work really well. I found four terracotta tiles that worked perfectly for my oven and really improved my pizza. I make a scampi pizza that's amazing, but I want to make a clam casino pie when I get some free time on my hands. I still haven't tried using a starter culture, but I hear that's the way to go. Surprisingly, my crust still tastes good without the starter culture.


----------



## Grayswandir

riba said:


> Yeah, we've been on holidays to Italy quite a few times. I just love the food there. My wife said no to a meat curing fridge (rightfully so  ). Now I just stick to simple stuff like guanciale.
> 
> I highly recommend trying some Jamon iberico de bellota, very tasty. I managed to find a half decent producer that ships all over Europe. I used to often go to Madrid for work and take charcuterie back home. Good old days
> (My friend from Extramadura says he prefers the paleta (front leg), more affordable too)



I want to make a carbonara with the guanciale, apparently that's the preferred type of pork to use in that dish, though pancetta seems to have taken over.

I'd love to try that Jamon Iberico, believe it or not, the Spanish ham I tried came from my local price club. I bought a few packages of it because it was so good, but I haven't seen it since. It may have been from Iberico, wherever it was from, it was really good. I've never seen a Spanish deli in my area, otherwise I'd be buying directly from them. I hear Spain is really beautiful, I'd love to visit one of these days. Never heard of a cured ham from the front leg of the pig, have you ever tried it?


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> Are you using any terracotta tiles? It's a good way to get more heat into the bottom of the pizza for a more crispy crust. If you haven't tried it yet, you should. Just make sure they don't have any sort of finish on them. They don't cost much at all and work really well. I found four terracotta tiles that worked perfectly for my oven and really improved my pizza. I make a scampi pizza that's amazing, but I want to make a clam casino pie when I get some free time on my hands. I still haven't tried using a starter culture, but I hear that's the way to go. Surprisingly, my crust still tastes good without the starter culture.


Just the baking steel. I put in the top of the oven and preheat at max temp then turn on the broiler before I bake a pizza. Works ok for me..


----------



## Koop

There's a grilled ribeye steak under the pile of mushrooms and onions. Also grilled bok choy and baked a potato.


----------



## MarcelNL

Italians are always screaming somewhere, in one village chicken MUST go with Thyme, in the next village it's a mortal sin to combine the two...always cracks me up how passionate Italians are about their food.


----------



## Lars

Hake and potato salad.


----------



## Grayswandir

Lars said:


> Just the baking steel. I put in the top of the oven and preheat at max temp then turn on the broiler before I bake a pizza. Works ok for me..


 You mentioned you wanted to get the oven hotter, the terracotta tiles will do that for the bottom of the pizza.


----------



## Grayswandir

MarcelNL said:


> Italians are always screaming somewhere, in one village chicken MUST go with Thyme, in the next village it's a mortal sin to combine the two...always cracks me up how passionate Italians are about their food.


There used to be screaming matches about sauce (Sunday gravy) when I was a kid at my grandmothers. No wonder I turned out the way I did! We're definitely a different bred, whether living in America or Italy.


----------



## Lars

Grayswandir said:


> You mentioned you wanted to get the oven hotter, the terracotta tiles will do that for the bottom of the pizza.


I think you are mistaking me for Marcel.


----------



## Grayswandir

Not sure how that happened, sorry Lars.


----------



## Lars

No worries..


----------



## DamageInc

Grayswandir said:


> Have a good day Lars.



Cheeky.


----------



## rgriffeath

Father’s Day 2021

I spent the day with my dad smoking a 20-pound brisket. As per the current trend, I injected the brisket with wagyu beef tallow and also included some when I wrapped and rested. Really wonderful mouth feel and tenderness. I can’t think of a better way to spend Father’s Day


----------



## Bodine

Simple dinner for two, dry aged New York strip, with portobellos, salad is Vidalia onions homegrown tomatoes and cucumbers with bacon crumbles and balsamic


----------



## coxhaus

rgriffeath said:


> Father’s Day 2021
> 
> I spent the day with my dad smoking a 20-pound brisket. As per the current trend, I injected the brisket with wagyu beef tallow and also included some when I wrapped and rested. Really wonderful mouth feel and tenderness. I can’t think of a better way to spend Father’s Day



Nice looking brisket in the first picture. Your knife doesn't have any brisket fat on it.


----------



## rgriffeath

coxhaus said:


> Nice looking brisket in the first picture. Your knife doesn't have any brisket fat on it. Did you clean it before the picture?


Yes, good eye


----------



## Michi

Grayswandir said:


> I want to make a carbonara with the guanciale, apparently that's the preferred type of pork to use in that dish, though pancetta seems to have taken over.


It’s worth making the effort to find guanciale. It’s much more flavorful than pancetta.


----------



## chefwp

I did not pack my molcajete to the shore, so I'm making quacamole the 'old way.' Considering people in what is now Mexico were probably making guac in molcajetes centuries ago, perhaps my 'old way' is actually the 'new way."  




The knife is my trusty Masakage Shimo 210


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Catfish(great name for a fish imo), pea puree, lettuce and potatoes.


I love catfish, I think it is under appreciated.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> I love catfish, I think it is under appreciated.



Catfish rocks.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Catfish rocks.


Yes, it is the Blue Oyster Cult or The Kinks of fish, game changers that don't/didn't get the love they deserved probably...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> Yes, it is the Blue Oyster Cult or The Kinks of fish, game changers that don't/didn't get the love they deserved probably...



Well, you really got me now!


----------



## dafox

chefwp said:


> I did not pack my molcajete to the shore, so I'm making quacamole the 'old way.' Considering people in what is now Mexico were probably making guac in molcajetes centuries ago, perhaps my 'old way' is actually the 'new way."
> View attachment 132089
> 
> The knife is my trusty Masakage Shimo 210


What kind of chilies?


----------



## Nedfeister

Not posted in a while on this forum so thought I would share a picture of my latest creation Oyakodon! It's a Japanese dish meaning mother and child, made of chicken and egg (the mother and child) served over rice. This is my version as the chicken was sous vide instead of poached but I don't think the result is too far from the original, it's very good as comfort food!


----------



## Lars

Welcome back @Nedfeister - I make your Sri Lankan Chicken Curry regularly and it blows me away every time..!


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge Chicken Breast with Peas Bonne Femme.


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> Welcome back @Nedfeister - I make your Sri Lankan Chicken Curry regularly and it blows me away every time..!


Wow, thanks Lars! Glad you like it!


----------



## BazookaJoe

Lamb chops, grilled romaine Caesar, English "jacket" baked potato. Been eating the lamb a lot lately, Costco sells it for only $10/lb, so it's not just for special occasions anymore!


----------



## krx927

riba said:


> Yeah, we've been on holidays to Italy quite a few times. I just love the food there. My wife said no to a meat curing fridge (rightfully so  ). Now I just stick to simple stuff like guanciale.
> 
> I highly recommend trying some Jamon iberico de bellota, very tasty. I managed to find a half decent producer that ships all over Europe. I used to often go to Madrid for work and take charcuterie back home. Good old days
> (My friend from Extramadura says he prefers the paleta (front leg), more affordable too)



I find both prosciutto and jamon delicious, but lately I prefer jamon better. 
Parma and San Daniele do differ slightly, just like the Spanish ones, but at the end it depends more of the producer than the actual place.

Small teaser from a month ago, jamon iberico be bellota:


----------



## Lars

This Spaghetti Carbonara reminded me what a privilege it is to have access to good, fresh eggs. Just a 10 minute ride on my bicycle and I'm at my local dairy farm. They have some free range chickens who roam the courtyard and lay eggs for the farmer and us locals. I have been buying them for a couple of years and eat them almost daily, but it's never lost on me just how yummy they are.


----------



## parbaked

Duck legs, greens, Yukon gold mash and salsa verde…








I didn’t have enough duck fat to do a true confit so I baked in my little Breville oven, with what duck fat I had, at 135C for 2 hours then crisped under the broiler….


----------



## MarcelNL

A quick lunch does not have to be boring...

Artisanale sourdough bread (local, as Michi is too far away), Organic butter and, Organic Jersey cow raw milk 9m matured cheese (Remeker), Brandt & Levie Fennel Salami, some dill pickles. and a cappa made with organic whole milk (steams better and more flavor) with with now well rested Ethipiopian Sidamo Espresso roasted a week ago.

Nor purposely heavy on the organic aspect but we try steer clear of anything non organic with a decent fat content.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> A quick lunch does not have to be boring...


Magnificent!


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> A quick lunch does not have to be boring...
> 
> Artisanale sourdough bread (local, as Michi is too far away), Organic butter and, Organic Jersey cow raw milk 9m matured cheese (Remeker), Brandt & Levie Fennel Salami, some dill pickles. and a cappa made with organic whole milk (steams better and more flavor) with with now well rested Ethipiopian Sidamo Espresso roasted a week ago.
> 
> Nor purposely heavy on the organic aspect but we try steer clear of anything non organic with a decent fat content.
> View attachment 132253


How is the Remeker? I've heard about it but never really went out of my way to get it due to the pricetag... Twice as much as my usual Stolwijker feels a bit steep.  Is it really that good?


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> How is the Remeker? I've heard about it but never really went out of my way to get it due to the pricetag... Twice as much as my usual Stolwijker feels a bit steep.  Is it really that good?


It is ' sum-ting' else...its's pricey but so much more flavorful, they use grass fed Jersey cows, raw milk, low salt means all flavors are there. Stolwijker is nice too, it's just that Remeker is so different that I'd sooner compare it to Jura/Alpine cheeses. If you find a shop just get a taste of it to see.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> It is ' sum-ting' else...its's pricey but so much more flavorful, they use grass fed Jersey cows, raw milk, low salt means all flavors are there. Stolwijker is nice too, it's just that Remeker is so different that I'd sooner compare it to Jura/Alpine cheeses. If you find a shop just get a taste of it to see.


Raw milk is at this point a hard minimum for me for the Dutch cheeses. It's an abomination that all that pasteurized tasteless junk in the supermarket is allowed to be sold as cheese... Also makes it easier to taste if it actually is grassfed or not; with Stolwijker (and most boerenkaas) you always notice the seasonal variation.
I'll just keep it on the list then... main issue is I could never find anyone selling it in my area and I can't be bothered ordering cheese online.


----------



## MarcelNL

You should be able to find in cheese shops that specialize in 'better cheese' versus more of the same, I'm lucky to have two in town. There is a list of shops on their website!


----------



## coxhaus

I remember the great butters and breads back when I lived in Germany in 1950's for a few years. The best I seem to find nowadays in Texas is KerryGold and LandOLakes sweet cream butter no salt.


----------



## MarcelNL

making butter is not that difficult, yet you still need great milk to start with. Raw organic free range milk from cows that can eat plenty of grass and herbs is a good start.


----------



## Lars

Mackerel, new potatoes and tomato salad.


----------



## mrmoves92

Biang biang noodles. They look messy, but they were really tasty.


----------



## Grit

Happy midsummer folks! Some traditional matjesherring flavours, and some with a japanese twist.


----------



## Lars

Roast lamb and potatoes with Fergus Henderson's green sauce(euro salsa verde) and mushy courgettes.


----------



## camochili

Ricenoodle bowl with veggies and pork


----------



## Michi

Time to again do things with my smoker.

Polish style cured and smoked pork loin.

In the brine:




After curing for a week, tied up and ready to smoke:




After smoking and blanching, and having dried overnight:




Ready to eat, on a home-made bagel:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Time to again do things with my smoker.
> 
> Polish style cured and smoked pork loin.
> 
> In the brine:
> View attachment 132587
> 
> After curing for a week, tied up and ready to smoke:
> View attachment 132588
> 
> After smoking and blanching, and having dried overnight:
> View attachment 132589
> 
> Ready to eat, on a home-made bagel:
> View attachment 132586




Looks amazing as always Michi! Would you mind explaining your smoking/blanching/drying technique?


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks amazing as always Michi! Would you mind explaining your smoking/blanching/drying technique?


I'll write up a recipe for the recipe section


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Time to again do things with my smoker.
> 
> Polish style cured and smoked pork loin.
> 
> In the brine:
> View attachment 132587
> 
> After curing for a week, tied up and ready to smoke:
> View attachment 132588
> 
> After smoking and blanching, and having dried overnight:
> View attachment 132589
> 
> Ready to eat, on a home-made bagel:
> View attachment 132586



Very nice I can taste it just by looking at it. 

Put a picture of your smoker in the smoking food thread. In in action would be the best.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> Put a picture of your smoker in the smoking food thread. In in action would be the best.


Happy to oblige


----------



## Woshigeren

Szechuan pork and peppers


----------



## Michi

Rib eye steak with sautéed smoked mushrooms, deglazed with semillon and bourbon, and finished with a demi-glace and butter. With a side salad of sorrel and lacto-fermented aji rojo (both from the garden), and avocado with a sprinkle of cured duck egg yolk.

This was a seriously nice meal. Probably my best effort in the past six months. Photos can't convey the taste and texture…


----------



## DamageInc

For the soccer game yesterday I was asked to make "grill food".

So I grilled up some steaks and aubergines. I also dressed some tomatoes and made a dill/chive new potato salad. I grew the potatoes myself, and tomatoes and aubergines were grown 900 meters from my house. So everything on the plate is local, except for the steaks which were from the other side of the planet. On the steak is a tarragon garlic butter.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Rib eye steak with sautéed smoked mushrooms, deglazed with semillon and bourbon, and finished with a demi-glace and butter. With a side salad of sorrel and lacto-fermented aji rojo (both from the garden), and avocado with a sprinkle of cured duck egg yolk.
> 
> This was a seriously nice meal. Probably my best effort in the past six months. Photos can't convey the taste and texture…
> 
> View attachment 132625



This sounds great to me. I love steak. I guess bourbon helped balance the smoke flavor of the mushrooms. I have never tried it but I think I will in the future. I only have used wine.


----------



## Woshigeren

Bruschetta. Because you get to chop a lot of stuff for such a small dish


----------



## Woshigeren

Noob sashimi platter


----------



## Lars

Fish and chips.


----------



## parbaked

Cilantro shrimp, garlic mash, avocado quesadilla, salad…


----------



## camochili

Plaice with cabbage turnip slaw


----------



## mrmoves92

An oyster mushroom and chive omelette that I made this morning. I inherited a Griswold number 8 cast iron skillet from my grandmother’s move to a retirement home. The seasoning was in rough condition, so this summer, I stripped the seasoning, and I have been working on seasoning the pan. I am really happy with the pan now, and the omelette was really good.


----------



## Nedfeister

Lars said:


> Roast lamb and potatoes with Fergus Henderson's green sauce(euro salsa verde) and mushy courgettes.
> View attachment 132345


Looks great! You should start your own Instagram Lars! (If you've not already) lol


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Into a no BS heatwave here. It was 90F at 9am today and will be well above 100F all week. Which also means it won't cool down much.

So today I stocked up on veggies and then fired up the homemade WSM smoker and cooked up some pork ribs, chicken, and beef sausage. Plenty of protein for the week to get creative with.
















Don't judge me @Michi , I bought the sausage.


----------



## captaincaed

The PNW weather is ******** this week.


----------



## Woshigeren

A5 Wagyu sliced with Kochi 240mm for hot plate BBQ night


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Trying the kkf video feature for yakitori I did on the konro (with a pic in case the video upload doesn’t work)









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Into a no BS heatwave here. It was 90F at 9am today and will be well above 100F all week. Which also means it won't cool down much.
> 
> So today I stocked up on veggies and then fired up the homemade WSM smoker and cooked up some pork ribs, chicken, and beef sausage. Plenty of protein for the week to get creative with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge me @Michi , I bought the sausage.



Hot weather is a good time for cooking BBQ.


----------



## Michi

Rye beer bread fresh out of the oven, cold-smoked salmon, and smoked Polish style pork loin.




The salmon runs rings around anything that can be bought at a supermarket. Packaged smoked salmon is only a pale shadow of the real thing.

Makes for a nice snack:


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni alla Genovese.


----------



## AT5760

Ribs and a fresh fruit tart


----------



## BazookaJoe

Some fresh baked bread to start, then grilled swordfish with salsa verde, couscous and Greek salad. I'm feeling very healthy after taking my "Meds".


----------



## coxhaus

We made Azon Shrimp our style. We had it with a chardonnay.

I wanted to make mash tators but the roofing guy came over right when I was going to so we had rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made KALBI tonight. grilled it up after an overnight marinate.

made up a nice sauce (think BiBimBap sauce) for a quick drizzle. so good!! now I need to floss BADLY.

kalbi lettuce wraps!! I smell like a garlicky campfire.


----------



## Woshigeren

Salmon and crisp salmon skin


----------



## Woshigeren

Octopus and togarashi chimichurri


----------



## Woshigeren

Homemade bahn mi


----------



## Lars

Courgette and lemon risotto.


----------



## Michi

Woshigeren said:


> Salmon and crisp salmon skin


Yes, please!


----------



## Woshigeren

Breakfast


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Smoked chicken breast that was going to become chicken salad lettuce wraps but since it is 111F/43C we just put it the fridge...


----------



## Lars

There is a piece of bread under the salmon..


----------



## tostadas

I drew a big TF smile on there


----------



## Lars

Tom Kha Gai.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I took some left over hamburgers and crumbled the meat and made lunch tacos. My wife used her new knife and likes it. No more short knives for her.


----------



## Jovidah

Have you considered making her an account on the forums? 

I was blessed in that my girlfriend already had half-decent knife skills and used proper sized knives. Ended up giving her a Sukenari Gin3 as her gateway knife. Now the problem is that she's spoiled and complains about the state of the knives at all of her friends...


----------



## MarcelNL

quick Gen. Tso chicken...


----------



## parbaked

Soy, ginger chicken…








Side veg is komatsuna with egg and katsuobushi:


----------



## coxhaus

Shrimp are really cheap and big and fresh right now. New Orleans shrimp cocktail.


----------



## esoo

Fiancee made dinner and dessert tonight


----------



## coxhaus

esoo said:


> Fiancee made dinner and dessert tonight
> View attachment 133144
> View attachment 133145



That slab pie looks great. I want one. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Woshigeren

Kani Poke Bowl


----------



## esoo

coxhaus said:


> That slab pie looks great. I want one. Do you have a recipe?


So this was a mix of multiple recipes.

Quarter sheet pan
1 sheet of puff pastry thawed and then used to line the pan. Kept in the fridge until ready to use. 

Filling was a mix of fruits, in our case mulberries, cherries and strawberries. 4 cups mixed with 1/2 of sugar, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 3 tablespoons of flour. 

Crumble on top was 1 cup of flour, 1/3 cup brown sugar, 1/4 tsp cinnamon. This was mixed with 1 stick room temp butter by hand until no flour was showing. Kept in the freezer until used (while the fruit was mixed)

Put the filling on-top of the puff pastry, and then top with the crumble. 

We baked for about 25 minutes.


----------



## Koop

Miso-glazed ling cod with grilled zucchini, peppers and onions and yakameshi.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Fiancee made dinner and dessert tonight


You had better make sure you hang onto that woman!


----------



## riba

My wife made pelmeni, one of my favorites. Been eating like a pig


----------



## Lars

riba said:


> My wife made pelmeni, one of my favorites. Been eating like a pig


Looks great! I love it when I open this thread and discover something new to me. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Lars

Deviled lamb kidneys and mushrooms with mashed potatoes.


----------



## chiffonodd

esoo said:


> Fiancee made dinner and dessert tonight
> View attachment 133144
> View attachment 133145



That's a keeper right there!


----------



## camochili

coxhaus said:


> We made Azon Shrimp our style. We had it with a chardonnay.
> 
> I wanted to make mash tators but the roofing guy came over right when I was going to so we had rice.
> 
> View attachment 132871
> 
> 
> View attachment 132872


that looks amazing.
care to share the recipie?


----------



## coxhaus

camochili said:


> that looks amazing.
> care to share the recipie?



I posted a recipe. Sorry I misspelled it. It is Sazon not Azon Shrimp. Wine drinking was involved.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Did I mention we're a week into a legit heat wave complete with power blackouts?






Yes, that is our granddaughter's Minnie Mouse baby spoon.


----------



## Oshidashi

parbaked said:


> Portuguese and Spanish conservas are special.
> I remember bars in San Sebastien selling pricey cans of seafood instead of tapas.
> This gives ideas of what else to try....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Guide to Canned Fish and Seafood from Spain and Portugal
> 
> 
> An introduction to conservas, the canned seafood delicacies beloved by the Spanish and Portuguese alike, with suggestions for types to try and how best to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com



Thanks for posting the link. I forwarded it to my daughter who just moved to Porto. I recall being blown away by the beautiful walls of (and incredible variety of) canned seafood in Lisbon.


----------



## mrmoves92

My first attempt at making chana masala and my first time trying to make Indian food. It probably wasn’t traditional or as good as some of you can make it, but it was really tasty, and I was really happy with it.


----------



## MarcelNL

@Oshidashi Being in Porto I'm sure that she'll love the fish market and the restaurants (with their cozy fluorescent lighting), who needs cans if the real deal is there!


----------



## Michi

Jacques Pépin's spaghetti with anchovies. This turned out really nice. Quite similar to spaghetti aglio e olio, but saltier, due to the cheese. The anchovy taste completely disappears and leaves only umami behind.


----------



## MarcelNL

I have to try that ^ if not for the hesitance to combine fish and cheese....since a pretty fulminant food poisoning that combo never works for me....I usually do integrate some anchovy in my pizza sauce, yet a hint of fish and cheese together makes me sick...


----------



## DitmasPork

Globetrotting fish dish. 

Baked Spanish Mackerel + Organic Hawaiian Turmeric, Bengali Hot Pepper Pickle, Persian Lime, Californian Olive Oil + Indian Basmati, Japanese Furikake.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night..!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Oyster night ... well a couple of nights ago actually ... with 3 friends ...


----------



## parbaked

MarcelNL said:


> @Oshidashi who needs cans if the real deal is there!


You might have missed the point of the referenced article.
In Spain and Portugal, premium conservas are considered as much of a delicacy as fresh fish for a number of interesting reasons.

From the article:

_Though fish and shellfish are eaten fresh throughout the region, canning is an often preferred method for preparing and conserving the best of their plenteous waters. In fact, the resulting range of products, called “conservas,” are considered a delicacy.

“The best conserva makers are canning fish caught literally the day before,” says Abel Álvarez, the chef and owner of the restaurant Güeyu Mar, and an adjacent small specialty cannery next door, in Spain’s northern coastal region of Asturias. “Why wouldn’t you maintain the freshness of that fish as long as possible?” This idea rings true with most conserva makers and consumers: canning is a way to capture the catch at its peak—a tinned time capsule of unparalleled flavor and nutrients.

Today in the Iberian peninsula the appeal of conservas holds stronger than ever. “Spaniards care more about quality seafood than almost any other culture,” says Matt Goulding, author of author of Grape, Olive, Pig: Deep Travels Through Spain’s Food Culture. “They know some of the best stuff goes in cans.”_


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> I have to try that ^ if not for the hesitance to combine fish and cheese....since a pretty fulminant food poisoning that combo never works for me....I usually do integrate some anchovy in my pizza sauce, yet a hint of fish and cheese together makes me sick...


Not a single trace of anchovy taste remains in this. But, after the food poisoning incident, you are probably hyper-sensitive. I have a similar thing about pickled beetroot…


----------



## parbaked

Three way pork belly rice bowl… crispy, scrambled with eggs, and with broccoli and oyster sauce.




Dipping sauce is sesame oil and Hokkaido sea salt…


----------



## Oshidashi

parbaked said:


> Portuguese and Spanish conservas are special.
> I remember bars in San Sebastien selling pricey cans of seafood instead of tapas.
> This gives ideas of what else to try....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Guide to Canned Fish and Seafood from Spain and Portugal
> 
> 
> An introduction to conservas, the canned seafood delicacies beloved by the Spanish and Portuguese alike, with suggestions for types to try and how best to serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seriouseats.com



This store interior with floor to ceiling canned fish was forwarded to me today from two of my kids, who live in Porto, Portugal





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oshidashi

I have been practicing making tomagoyaki (Japanese egg omelet), for sushi. It is very simple, really, the home version, though flipping with precision and temperature control are important and take time to learn. Recipe consists of 3 large eggs, mixed with a teaspoon of dried dashi, a teaspoon of white sugar, a teaspoon of usukuchi soy sauce, and a tablespoon of good Mirin. I usually strain the mixture for more uniform consitency and color, but didn't today. The mixture is cooked in a rectangular pan for the purpose. Very delicious in the end.


----------



## Michi

Franzbrötchen.

These are originally from Hamburg, and date back to the French occupation during the Napoleonic war. Somewhat similar to croissants with a sugar and cinnamon filling between the layers.


----------



## camochili

Salad of different greens with a tomato dressing and burrata


----------



## Lars

Halibut on a bed of broad beans sautéed with onion and tomato.


----------



## Bodine

Pan seared triple tail, grits, salad


----------



## parbaked

Lamb loin chops, salsa verde, creamed spinach & garlic mash…


----------



## BazookaJoe

Bodine said:


> Pan seared triple tail, grits, saladView attachment 133546


From your profile I'm guessing you caught this yourself. Never caught one yet, but we just moved our boat down to Key Largo so I hope it will be on the menu soon. Recently did a small barracuda like that with panko crust, just delicious. We're going down there tomorrow and were hoping to go fishing but now we've got Elsa coming...


----------



## Bodine

BazookaJoe said:


> From your profile I'm guessing you caught this yourself. Never caught one yet, but we just moved our boat down to Key Largo so I hope it will be on the menu soon. Recently did a small barracuda like that with panko crust, just delicious. We're going down there tomorrow and were hoping to go fishing but now we've got Elsa coming...


Wonderful fish, eats shrimp, crabs and crustations , tender white meat, sweet. We catch them around channel markers, and crab buoys. Free lined shrimp for bait. Tough to find in fish markets.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Bodine said:


> Wonderful fish, eats shrimp, crabs and crustations , tender white meat, sweet. We catch them around channel markers, and crab buoys. Free lined shrimp for bait. Tough to find in fish markets.


Yes I've heard they are great eating, might have had one at a restaurant once a while back. Latest fishing report said they were catching them 10 miles offshore around the weed lines. We'll have to wait till next time due to the incoming storm.


----------



## MrHiggins

Fried cod tacos on homemade tortillas. Yum.









Oh, and that's a 210 Fuji suji/petty in the background (sorry, Logan, I see you have a WTB out for one like this, but mine is not going anywhere!)


----------



## Grayswandir

riba said:


> My wife made pelmeni, one of my favorites. Been eating like a pig


I've never had or heard of them before, I had to Google them. They look delicious.


----------



## Lars

I managed to score some coriander with the roots attached so I pounded out a paste and made Thai red curry.


----------



## coxhaus

Salad for lunch and brisket for dinner. We made Caprese salad with home grown tomatoes and basil.


----------



## Lars

Late night snack.


----------



## Jovidah

A lot of people would probably just call that dinner, but we'll let it slide just this once...


----------



## Lars

Those people would - in theory - be lacking a sense of occasion..


----------



## esoo

Sometime you just have to deal with the cards you're dealt. Was going to be a fully smoked pork shoulder, but something had come up, so I did sous-vide for 15 hours and then it hit the smoker. Delicious. Coated in a mix of BBQ sauces.


----------



## parbaked

Last night was Pasta alla Gricia…




So few ingredients. Best with guanciale, pecorino Romano and good pepper.




I like to bloom the pepper in the rendered guanciale fat and cook the pasta in a small pot so the water is extra starchy to help the sauce emulsify.




Amuse bouche was Stracciatella from Foggia and local olive oil on a chip…


----------



## parbaked

Today’s 4th July burger…American beef, Monterey Jack, avocado, shredded iceberg, special sauce on toasted brioche…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Today’s 4th July burger…American beef, Monterey Jack, avocado, shredded iceberg, special sauce on toasted brioche…
> View attachment 133600



Go Team Iceberg!


----------



## Polycentric

Grilling some chicken!!


----------



## Michi

Beef tenderloin roast.




With horseradish cream, sautéed mushrooms, and chicory.


----------



## Lars

Chicken and veggies..


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Beef tenderloin roast.
> View attachment 133635
> 
> With horseradish cream, sautéed mushrooms, and chicory.
> View attachment 133636



That's my kind of meal as I am a meat eater. You do need a bottle of wine.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> That's my kind of meal as I am a meat eater. You do need a bottle of wine.


I did work on a bottle of Pinot Noir while I was eating this


----------



## esoo

Sausage, Pepper and onions on top of linguine (as I discovered I had no penne)


----------



## Lars

Summer vegetable risotto


----------



## DamageInc

For 4th July festivities I cooked the largest lobster of my life so far. 2.7 kilograms was the big one, also boiled a small one at 1.6 kilograms. Made a potato salad of new potatoes, and also a tomato salad. Clarified butter for dipping lobster of course.














We had overestimated how much lobster we could eat, so there was some tail meat and full claw left over. Used it in a pasta dish the day after with creme fraiche, shallots, and tarragon.








Maybe I'm crazy, but I enjoyed it even more as leftovers in the pasta dish than boiled and dipped in butter on day 1.


----------



## Lars

Bread without sourdough?!? Is that even allowed? 70% hydration no knead with buttermilk, baked in a dutch oven


----------



## chiffonodd

Summer = grillin = fajitas.


----------



## rickbern

Four liters of gazpacho to go


----------



## Kgp

rickbern said:


> Four liters of gazpacho to go
> View attachment 133843


no tomatoes?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chiffonodd said:


> Summer = grillin = fajitas.



A storm whipped up so I didn't get a good picture but I grilled up fajita fixin's myself last night. Steak, onions, peppers smoky roasted garlic, fresh salsa and homemade chips.


----------



## rickbern

Kgp said:


> no tomatoes?


Plenty of tomatoes! Some were green, some yellow, some red. A bit of watermelon, some peppers and cucumbers too. 

I’ve never had the color consistent from one batch to the next.


----------



## Lars

Courgette frittata with goats cheese and watercress


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Courgette frittata with goats cheese and watercress
> View attachment 133848



I'm waiting on lunch and that looks so awesome my stomach growled!


----------



## AT5760

Fried rice with leftover chicken.


----------



## Lars

Caprese with the first tomatoes from my garden, buffalo mozzarella and the last of my 12YO balsamic.
Followed by a warm shrimp salad with green beans, hazelnuts and chili.


----------



## parbaked

HK style superior soy sauce fried noodles…


----------



## Michi

Duck breast in an equilibrium cure. Curing takes four days to whatever. (Two weeks, in this case; curing time is not critical with equilibrium cures.)




Two weeks later, after curing in the fridge, wrapped in collagen sheet.




And sliced up, as part of a charcuterie platter. Everything on that board is home-made. Pork and veal terrine with pistachio, chicken liver, and cognac. Pork Rillettes, duck prosciutto, Polish-style cured and smoked pork loin, and roast beef tenderloin.


----------



## MarcelNL

You are sure you are not taking on an adult for adoption...? Man that looks great and it's an inspiration to try myself!


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> You are sure you are not taking on an adult for adoption...? Man that looks great and it's an inspiration to try myself!


Thank you! 

It's surprisingly easy to make good charcuterie. It takes a bit of persistence and an investment in time. Both when making the stuff, and when researching it.

So far, all my efforts have been good to excellent. No failures at this point, and most of what I make leaves any Brisbane butcher for dead.

There is a whole range of things I have not tried yet. In particular, fermented meats, such as salami. The climate here is prohibitive, with temperatures near or considerably above 30 ºC (86 ºF) for much of the time. It's possible to do this, but only with a dedicated temperature- and humidity-controlled fridge. That's something I'd love to try some time but, at the moment, I cannot spare either the time or the space.

If you want to get your hands dirty, an easy thing to start with is to make your own bacon. You can do that with a minimum of equipment. A thermometer that you can leave in the meat while you bake it is probably the most important thing. (In a pinch, an instant-read thermometer will do.) Everything else can be improvised. You don't need a smoker; a barbecue and some wood chips wrapped in aluminium foil will work fine.

If you don't have a BBQ, you can do it in your oven, and use a bit of liquid smoke. Not ideal, but still better than what you can buy at a store…


----------



## MarcelNL

Thanks for the info!, It's more a lack of kitchen space in our current rental home than a lack of gear that makes me postpone doing this sort of experiment. I even have a small smoke gun that would come in handy I think, yet it is in storage for lack of space...the BBQ however is in the garden!

Fermenting for sure is something I won't do anytime soon, as somehow every experiment so far has miserably failed.....sauerkraut, Kimchi, even making Yoghurt was a mixed bag and growing mushrooms on coffee waste only produced mold.

Curing should work, will try!


----------



## Michi

Equilibrium cures are probably the easiest, and they take up the least amount of space. If you don't have a vacuum sealer, a zip-loc bag will work just fine. All you need is the fridge space to keep the meat in there for a week or two. Then finish on your BBQ or in your oven.

Duck prosciutto is another easy one. In the simplest case, just bury the duck breast in a whole lot of salt for three or four days. Then remove it, rinse it off, and pat it dry. Hang in your fridge, wrapped in a cheese cloth, for two to three weeks. Presto: home-made duck prosciutto.

Fancy people might add some bay leaf, juniper berries, maple sugar, and other assorted things to the salt. But, really, what this is all about is getting the meat salted enough to stop it from spoiling, and then air-drying it until about 30% of the original weight is lost due to evaporation. Pretty much all cured meats rely on this basic approach.


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Equilibrium cures are probably the easiest, and they take up the last amount of space. If you don't have a vacuum sealer, a zip-loc bag will work just fine. All you need is the fridge space to keep the meat in there for a week or two. Then finish on your BBQ or in your oven.
> 
> Duck prosciutto is another easy one. In the simplest case, just bury the duck breast in a whole lot of salt for three or four days. Then remove it, rinse it off, and pat it dry. Hang in your fridge, wrapped in a cheese cloth, for two to three weeks. Presto: home-made duck prosciutto.
> 
> Fancy people might add some bay leaf, juniper berries, maple sugar, and other assorted things to the salt. But, really, what this is all about is getting the meat salted enough to stop it from spoiling, and then air-drying it until about 30% of the original weight is lost due to evaporation. Pretty much all cured meats rely on this basic approach.


You don't use a curing salt (e.g. with nitrite)? A 0.6% nitrite salt (colorozo zout) is very obtainable and easy in use in NL.

I dry in my garage (after an equilibrium cure/brine in the fridge) when temperatures are are below 15C (though stuff like guanciale is quite tolerant), as fridge space is expensive


----------



## Lars

I'm having two courses again today. What might I have done to deserve this..!

Courgette soup accompanied by toasted bread with olive tapenade





Followed by pissaladiere with onions, tomato, olives and goats cheese


----------



## boomchakabowwow

had a great smoked chicken for dinner last night. first bite I knew the leftovers needed to be turned into a salad.

fresh veggie finger foods on the side instead of potato chips.

SMOKED CHICKEN SALAD - bonus, I used my own pickled jalapeño and cucumbers in this.


----------



## MarcelNL

those tomatoes look great! They look tasty as heck.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

MarcelNL said:


> those tomatoes look great! They look tasty as heck.



some Maldon salt..man they were great. I dont even know where my wife got that tomato.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Granddaughter (2YO) is hanging out today. We made blueberry milkshakes together.






She loves pushing the blender button.


----------



## camochili

Eggplant rolls with polenta and sugo


----------



## Caleb Cox

Jerk chicken, boneless thighs


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> You don't use a curing salt (e.g. with nitrite)?


Yes, I do, depending on what I make. But for a lot of recipes, nitrite isn't necessary.

I do use nitrite for the bacon though, because, during baking, the meat spends considerable time in the temperature zone where bacteria love to multiply. Nitrite also imparts a particular flavour that people expect in bacon (and ham) and stops the meat from turning grey during cooking.


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Yes, I do, depending on what I make. But for a lot of recipes, nitrite isn't necessary.
> 
> I do use nitrite for the bacon though, because, during baking, the meat spends considerable time in the temperature zone where bacteria love to multiply. Nitrite also imparts a particular flavour that people expect in bacon (and ham) and stops the meat from turning grey during cooking.


Yeah, i just would have expected (just a brain fart I mean) a nitrite salt cure when you suggest to cure/dry for 3.5 weeks in a fridge.

(For the uninitiated it makes sense to read up a bit to be aware of the topic. It is easy to wrongly extrapolate (e.g. have different temperatures) )


----------



## Michi

Yes, it pays to read up a little. But it's not complicated, and surprisingly easy to get right.

And it's so worth it. Trust me, once you've made your own sausages, you won't ever want to eat one from a supermarket again.


----------



## MarcelNL

I think I do have a great book on the subject, yet that too is in storage until we can inhabit the new home and kitchen...



Michi said:


> And it's so worth it. Trust me, once you've made your own sausages, you won't ever want to eat one from a supermarket again.


that is exactly what I'm 'afraid' of, on the good side, I find it harder and harder to find decent sausage and charcuterie lately (glue-ish consistency, chewy chunks and loads of fat, far too much salt etc...indicating the cheapest of cheap meat is being used) so perhaps the time is right...


----------



## Michi

The chervil in the garden is growing out of control, so I made some chervil soup. Threw in a bit of sliced knackwurst as well


----------



## riba

Oh summer where are you?





Cold soup


----------



## Lars

Marcella Hazan's lasagne is a little involved, but so worth the effort


----------



## MarcelNL

Penne Rigate with Ricotta, 4 yr old pecorino, Parmigiano and zucchini.


----------



## coxhaus

We made some pinto beans in the instant pot. We, it was a group effort with the wife. She got it ready and I spiced them. Fresh chop onion, can of tomatoes, some garlic and leftover chicken stock in freezer. I added 1 home grown habanero pepper and 1 teaspoon of McCormick Taco seasoning. Salt to taste.
Habanero peppers have such a great favor. I like my Wusthof spoon I got this Christmas.


----------



## Lars

Mackerel on top of chickpeas cooked with spring onion, chili, tomato, lemon and basil.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I had some drumsticks and no plan. so I made Chicken Adobo. big pile of rice and yuuuuummmm!


----------



## Michi

Tomato soup:


----------



## Lars

Lemon tagliatelle


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I made spanish fideo tonight with a grilled hanger steak. For once I was too hungry to take a pic. Hahaha.


----------



## parbaked

Tonkatsu, cabbage and loaded miso soup




Furikake rice for me. Natto rice for wifey…


----------



## coxhaus

boomchakabowwow said:


> I made spanish fideo tonight with a grilled hanger steak. For once I was too hungry to take a pic. Hahaha.



I like fideo. I have not made it in a while. I need to make it.


----------



## Lars

I love reading the food section of thegaurdian.com where I came across this recipe by Nigel Slater.
It's courgette and mushroom with a briny, lemony olive and herb dressing. It was yummy along side a chicken breast..


----------



## coxhaus

My granddaughter wanted ribs tonight for dinner.


----------



## ITKKF

Lars said:


> I love reading the food section of thegaurdian.com


Me too, I got some wonderful Ottolenghi recipes from it.

BTW, I like your plating - simple and elegant!


----------



## Lars

Seafood Spaghetti


----------



## AT5760

Got two meals out of the Zhajiang noodles and sauce. This was my first time trying choy sum; it works really well with this rich, salty sauce.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife got creative with left overs. Brisket tacos and Cole slaw.

PS
Everything tastes great with home grown tomatoes. We are trying to eat home grown tomatoes twice a day since we have so many tomatoes right now from the garden.


----------



## Gjackson98

Chinese deep-fried spare ribs


----------



## YumYumSauce

Toast


----------



## dafox

YumYumSauce said:


> Toast


----------



## Michi

YumYumSauce said:


> Toast


Looks delicious! Could you share the recipe and your technique in the Recipe Forum, please?


----------



## parbaked

Carbonara


----------



## Michi

Nepalese goat curry with cumin rice.


----------



## MarcelNL

Goat, hmmm, I suddenly get a craving for Sate Kambing....


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Goat, hmmm, I suddenly get a craving for Sate Kambing....


I had to look that up. I don't think I ever had goat as a BBQ dish. I always assumed that the meat would end up too dry.

Any preferred cut of goat for this?


----------



## MarcelNL

I have to look that up, but I reckon that any meat that BBQ's well on high heat will do. 

So far all authentic recipe's (Indonesian) state 'Goat'....  When I make it I consider myself lucky enough to find goat to begin with so the recipe is about right for me ;-)

I'd go for something with some fat in it, marinate it overnight, BBQ on high heat, twisting and turning them sticks almost constantly,.. I usually ask the butcher for a part that I can make kebap with, as it's usually a Muslim butcher carrying goat.

man, now i HAVE to go find some goat....


----------



## Lars

Prime ribeye from Greater Omaha, triple cooked fries, béarnaise and salad. 
Came out great. Managed to not screw up anything and the fries even stayed crispy till the end of the meal, something I've been trying to achieve for a while without success.


----------



## MarcelNL

for lack of goat I made some chicken Kung Pao:
(I cannot recomment the wild andilaman pepper enough for anyone 'into' sichuan pepper)


----------



## camochili

Tarte Niçoise with potatoes, tomatoes, olives, grilled peppers, green beans, egg


----------



## Bodine

Jalapeños are still producing big-time time for some poppers for dinner


----------



## luuogle

Smoked salmon pie- smoked salmon, shallot, mozzarella, tomato-onion relish, and cream cheese.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> for lack of goat I made some chicken Kung Pao


I feel with you, having to put up with such a pauper's meal for lack of goat…


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> I feel with you, having to put up with such a pauper's meal for lack of goat…


definitely first world problems!


----------



## andrewsa

Bruschetta. Going to be a new favourite. I absolutely did not know it was this easy and so few ingredients. 

Fyi I love my bread extremely toasted.


----------



## Michi

Radicchio salad with anchovy vinaigrette, avocado, rye bread croutons, and cured duck egg yolk.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Tarte Niçoise with potatoes, tomatoes, olives, grilled peppers, green beans, egg


That looks truly great!


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> That looks truly great!


Thank you, Michi


----------



## Lars

Goan Pork Vindaloo


----------



## BazookaJoe

A nice, light dinner on a hot Florida night... grilled shrimp skewers with lime slices, cilantro and garlic, black beans and rice, Greek salad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

andrewsa said:


> Bruschetta. Going to be a new favourite. I absolutely did not know it was this easy and so few ingredients.
> 
> Fyi I love my bread extremely toasted.
> 
> View attachment 134706


Love it. I tend to overload mine


----------



## Lars

Courgette and mushroom risotto


----------



## Raikiri

Double burger, lettuce, double plastic cheese, sauteed red onion, tomato and chilli chutney on home made buns.


----------



## Lars

Raikiri said:


> Double burger, lettuce, double plastic cheese, sauteed red onion, tomato and chilli chutney on home made buns.


Looks fab..!


----------



## rickbern

Never the wrong time for hot soup if you’ve got a pal getting his second jab. @Lars, this pots for you!


----------



## coxhaus

rickbern said:


> Never the wrong time for hot soup if you’ve got a pal getting his second jab. @Lars, this pots for you!View attachment 134908




is it too late to see that wooden spoon full? I want to see if I am making it right.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> is it too late to see that wooden spoon full? I want to see if I am making it right.



there’s no perfect with this soup, it’s home cooking! No bulgur, my neighbor has a problem with it

coxhaus, the recipe is in the cookbook forum. Should be the first thing


----------



## parbaked

Flatbread…fresh mozzarella, arugula, basil and San Daniele ham.



Served with arugula salad with tonnato dressing


----------



## rickbern

Oven roasted ribs with potato cauliflower and artichoke hearts salad with capers and preserved lemon


----------



## coxhaus

parbaked said:


> Flatbread…fresh mozzarella, arugula, basil and San Daniele ham.
> View attachment 134912
> Served with arugula salad with tonnato dressing
> View attachment 134911



I love arugula on pizza. We make an arugula pizza with Italian ham and big shavings of parmigiana with lots of olive oil mixed in.


----------



## DitmasPork

Apple Tart with Fig Preserve and Garam Masala—Tarte Aux Pommes avec Compote de Figues et Garam Masala. Indian spice inspired riff on the French classic.

Y Tanaka suji for tarte duty; TF denka as apple slayer.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Nepalese goat curry with cumin rice.
> View attachment 134617


Awesomeness. Goat’s one of my fave proteins to work with—cook it up at home maybe once a month! Looks great.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gjackson98 said:


> Chinese deep-fried spare ribs View attachment 134517
> View attachment 134516
> View attachment 134515


Bravo! I’d eat that 24/7. Spicy fried pork dishes should be top of the food pyramid IMO.


----------



## esoo

cleaning the fridge meal: Striploin in a chimmichuri board sauce, home fries, corn, artichoke hearts, green beans


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> cleaning the fridge meal: Striploin in a chimmichuri board sauce, home fries, corn, artichoke hearts, green beans
> View attachment 134993



That looks awesome!

I too did a fridge sweep but on a far smaller and decidedly less sexy scale.






Just a quick pickle of some aging veggies.


----------



## DamageInc

Scones


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Scones


Sooo old-fashioned


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple sashimi snack. Tuna + Daikon + Shoyu/Hot Mustard dipping sauce + Shig.


----------



## Lars

Finally got around to trying some of the dry aged pork that @DamageInc recommended and it's really nice. I wish I had ordered more..!

..and speaking of old fashioned - dry aged pork chop with Marsala sauce and a side of fries.


----------



## Caleb Cox

First time trying wagyu from Japan. A Miyazaki A5 sirloin, sou vide then flamethrowered. More tender than many filets I've had, fantastic flavor and texture.


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> Sooo old-fashioned


Nothing wrong with an old fashioned.




Lars said:


> Finally got around to trying some of the dry aged pork that @DamageInc recommended and it's really nice. I wish I had ordered more..!
> 
> ..and speaking of old fashioned - dry aged pork chop with Marsala sauce and a side of fries.
> View attachment 135067



Nice! I made some chops as well three days ago, but didn't take any photos. That pork is hard to beat.


----------



## MarcelNL

prepping for a BBQ


----------



## Lars

Fired up the weber kettle and made Kenji's latest recipe for grilled burgers. 
I had a double cheese and it was still pretty reasonably sized. Really juicy and with lots of charcoal flavor.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> prepping for a BBQ
> 
> View attachment 135168


Love the Dalman!


----------



## Bodine

The lovely wife is out of town so I did dinner my way, New York strip, fresh gulf shrimp, jalapeño poppers, cauliflower, melon with lime salt and pepper


----------



## chefwp

andrewsa said:


> Bruschetta. Going to be a new favourite. I absolutely did not know it was this easy and so few ingredients.
> 
> Fyi I love my bread extremely toasted.


oh yeah! That looks great. It would not be summertime if I didn't crank out a few batches of Ina Garten's "Whipped Feta Bruschetta" with just a couple modifications. You have to be careful though, that stuff is addictive like crack cocaine. In fact when a friend first turned me on to it, I told her, "this will now be known as Marina's Crack from now on."


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> rye bread croutons


Yes sir, you are talking my language. I find rye bread croutons also make an excellent garnish for curried butternut soup. During that US holiday we call Thanksgiving (I think Canada might do it too), many traditions make 'stuffing' outside of the turkey, referred to as 'dressing.' The last few years I've been using stale rye cubes, love it.


----------



## chefwp

I fancied fish tacos tonight, Used tilapia, a lime/cabbage/scallion/chili slaw, homemade guac and store-bought salsa, on warmed flour tortillas. It was a quick and easy Friday meal to do after work. Now it is time to kick back with a margarita.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I made homemade sushi for dinner. The salmon is not all straight lines as I have to cut the dark meat off next to the skin after I skin it. The tuna is yellow tail from the Gulf of Mexico so it is local. This is from Quality Seafood market in Austin Texas.


----------



## Michi

Spaghetti with baked feta cheese sauce and tomato compote.


----------



## DamageInc

Slow roasted some shortribs.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried halibut on wine-braised leeks.


----------



## Chips

My first savory soufflé. 

Applewood smoked Gouda and chives in the béchamel. Really happy with how this one turned out.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> Applewood smoked Gouda and chives in the béchamel.


Looks fantastic! Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> Looks fantastic! Care to share the recipe?




I suck at typing recipes so bear with me. Total prep time, 15 minutes. Pre-heat oven to 400ºF.


4 large room temperature eggs, separated, 1/4 tsp cream of tartar and 1/4 tsp salt set aside for the whites.



In a large saucier pan over medium heat, I put 4 Tbsp butter, 4 Tbsp flour and make a light roux, then add a cup and a half of cold whole milk, whisking constantly over medium high heat until thickened. Add salt and pepper to season, a hefty dash of cayenne pepper, and a very small amount of freshly ground nutmeg. Add a little over a cup of grated cheese of your choice, I used applewood smoked gouda. stir it in and put the lid on so that the heat softens and melts the cheese. Set it aside and let it cool off before incorporating the egg yolks. I added about 2-3 Tbsp very finely minced chives, and tasted for seasoning before adding the egg yolks.


In either one big ramekin or a few small ones, butter them and put a bunch of finely grated parmesan or pecorino romano (I used pecorino) and coat all the sides.


Put the 4 egg whites into a bowl with the 1/4 tsp salt and start beating, when it starts to create a coarse foam add the cream of tartar. Aim for stiff but not dry peaks.


Put about 1/3 of the beaten egg whites into the saucier pan with the béchamel, stir it to incorporate it without worrying about knocking down the foam too much, you're just lightening the mix. Scrape that entire mixture now back into the bowl of beaten egg whites and gently fold to incorporate. Pour it into the ramekin, top with an even dusting of very finely grated parmesan cheese and bake for 25 minutes or till deeply browned on top. The baking times vary drastically depending on ramekin size. The smaller individual sized ones take much less time, like 15 minutes


I'm only angry that I forgot to put extra minced chives on the top after it came out of the oven, just for visual appeal and presentation.


Some recipes suggest smoked paprika. I have some, but didn't use any. The very subtle smoke on the cheese really complimented the chives. I'm not a fan of eggy tasting things unless I'm actually eating scrambled or fried eggs, so these two flavors really did great things for the taste. It was simply, elegant and yet, was reminiscent of classic bacon and eggs, just more etherial!

Serves 3


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I suck at typing recipes so bear with me.


You don't at all! Thanks heaps for that, I'll give that a go!


----------



## DitmasPork

Okinawan supper. Goya Champurū—stir fried bitter melon, egg, tofu, onion, garlic—garnished with Cantonese char siew (just a little).


----------



## Lars

Flank steak tacos with chipotle salsa.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Flank steak tacos with chipotle salsa.
> View attachment 135383



Looks good to me especially if you add some tomatoes and peppers. I eat flank steak all the time. We call it fajitas. I like to tenderize it and grill it then slice it.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Looks good to me especially if you add some tomatoes and peppers. I eat flank steak all the time. We call it fajitas. I like to tenderize it and grill it then slice it.


Thanks! I wanted to try and keep it simple. Som hot peppers would have been a great addition. The salsa was only mildly spicy.
I marinated the flank steak over night in a mix of lemon, lime and orange juice along with chipotle in adobo, brown suger and spices. Cooked it on the Weber kettle over charcoal. The beef came out awesome.


----------



## Koop

Grilled wild Alaskan sockeye salmon with an Asian-inspired marinade.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Pan fried halibut on wine-braised leeks.


Looking good, comrade!
Halibut is one of my favorite fishes. 
I'll never forget being on the shore of Southern Alaska and see them hanging from hooks on a pier. They are really just flounder of sea-monster proportions!


----------



## chefwp

Occasionally the children have other things going on and we have what you might call a 'stay at home date night.' Tonight was such an occasion, so I whipped up a little beef tenderloin over a red wine demi glace, with Swiss chard under a disk of ramp butter, and roasted yellow taters, for the win. pics of the resting beef and chard, and the plate


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Asian marinated, grilled pork tenderloin with a sweet but tangy sauce made from oranges, dark soy, mirin and myriad spices. Alongside a simple salad with a lime, sesame vinaigrette.


----------



## Michi

Chicken stock about to get under way.




For chicken stock, I used to call it a day after five hours or so. But I came across Chef John's recipe, which calls for twelve hours, and decided to give that a try.

This is it, after eight hours. I ended up letting it simmer (a very low simmer) for ten hours all up. It turned into a beautifully clear and very tasty stock. I'd say it's pretty much the best lot I've made so far. I used 1.0 kg chicken carcasses, 0.5 kg chicken necks, and 0.3 kg chicken wing tips, topped with just over 3 l of water. Plus the usual onion, celery, carrot, garlic, bay leaf, rosemary, and thyme.


----------



## Michi

I stopped at the corner store on the way home to get some milk and remembered that there was no plan for dinner. I picked up 0.5 kg of boneless and skinless chicken thighs because "there is always something nice to be made with chicken."

When I got home, I rummaged through the fridge and didn't find all that much. Some left-over tomato compote from the other day, a brown paper bag with a handful of completely desiccated Swiss mushrooms that were forgotten for a few weeks in the veggie drawer, and a few Brussel sprouts.

Not a problem. Chop the chicken into one-inch pieces. Make a marinade with some lemon juice, white whine vinegar, olive oil, plenty of chopped garlic, salt, pepper, Herbes de Provence, marjoram, Dijon mustard, and and a pinch of cumin. Marinade for an hour.

Fry the chicken pieces with olive oil in a skillet until lightly browned. Remove the chicken and add one chopped onion; sautée until translucent and add two or three cloves of garlic, roughly chopped. Then add the mushrooms, halved Brussel sprouts, some dried oregano, and sautée some more until there is a bit of colour.

Add one cup of washed and drained Basmati rice and fry gently for a few minutes to coat it with the oil. Add half a litre of yesterday's chicken stock, nestle the chicken pieces into the rice, and top with the left-over tomato compote. Heat on the stove top until just simmering, then put a lid on and stick the whole thing into a 175 ºC (350 ºF) oven.

Leave in the oven with the lid on for 30 minutes. Then remove the lid, turn the temperature down to 140 ºC (285 ºF) and bake for another ten to fifteen minutes. Sprinkle with some chopped parsley, sea salt flakes, and black pepper.

It turned out seriously nice. There basically isn't much that can go wrong with a dish such as this. It'll work with whatever leftovers are kicking around—chicken, pork, beef, ham, or bits of sausage. Similarly with the veggies—bell peppers, beans, peas, squash, tomato, spinach, whatever strikes your fancy


----------



## daniel_il

Had some wonderful steaks over the last weekend.

porterhouse cooked reverse searing method in the oven(internal temperature of 55-56 celsius) and finished on the grill.


----------



## parbaked

Lunch: BBQ pork shoulder, Jarlsberg and slaw on brioche bun:




Bolognese for dinner:


----------



## Lars

Courgette carbonara.


----------



## Bodine

Very simple but one of my favorites, linguine with clam sauce, and extra clams of course


----------



## andrewsa

Sirloin with broccolini and Aglio e Olio


----------



## Kgp

messing around in the garden and a beautiful green tomato got knocked off the vine. Good excuse for a summer treat!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my friends!! 

Jajangmyeon!! Korean Black Bean Noodles. my wife came home in a sour mood. a big bowl of this fixed her up!! so good.


----------



## rickbern

Tagine of artichokes, potatoes, peas, olives and preserved lemon with some roasted chicken thighs on the side







A little plug for boardsmith it seems!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

rickbern said:


> Tagine of artichokes, potatoes, peas, olives and preserved lemon with some roasted chicken thighs on the sideView attachment 135548
> View attachment 135549
> 
> 
> A little plug for boardsmith it seems!




How'd your new tangine perform? Looks fantastic!


----------



## rickbern

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How'd your new tangine perform? Looks fantastic!


This tagine has a lot of mass and seeing as how it was it’s first time out I kept the flame very moderate so it was a pretty slow, deliberate affair. For me, cooking in clay is equally about connecting with tradition as it is about performance and on that criteria we knocked one out of the park. 

The tagine was delicious, I think it’s the first vegan one I’ve made. Definitely making it again. 

Don’t be afraid to make this in any pot with a tight lid. I used frozen artichoke hearts









Artichoke Tagine with Peas, Baby Potatoes and Preserved Lemon (vegan) — My Moroccan Food


It's been a while since I've last posted a tagine recipe! Well, this mainly proves one thing: Moroccan cuisine is not only about tagines, don’t you think? Not that I don't love love love our yummy stews but Moroccan food has so many other treasures to offer, like bastila ,&




www.mymoroccanfood.com


----------



## Michi

I've never tried using a tagine. I suspect that a Römertopf would be a decent substitute?


----------



## Fillage

Everything looks so delicious. I want to taste it


----------



## rickbern

Michi said:


> I've never tried using a tagine. I suspect that a Römertopf would be a decent substitute?


Michi, the Roman pot (romertopf) is all about creating a moist atmosphere for food being cooked in an oven. It’s not used, afaik, on a stovetop. 

The tagine was developed by Berber nomads as a portable oven to be used above an open flame. Whole different concept. 

I’d start out with a La chamba casserole way before I’d get a tagine. These guys are unglazed but very smooth and lightweight, comparatively. The first time I made a pot of beans in one I was hooked






Black Clay, La Chamba Casserole


Shop at Ancient Cookware for a full line of cookware from Colombia, featuring Black Clay, La Chamba Cookware, as well as other unique Clay items from deep inside the Amazon




ancientcookware.com





But really, any unglazed pot with a lid, or even a glazed one is terrific and generally pretty affordable. Chinese sand pots are sometimes only 15-20 bucks, they’re great for Mediterranean style cooking as well.


----------



## Lars

This is danish summer on a plate for me. Plaice with new potatoes and parsley sauce.
I channeled my inner maître d'hôtel and deboned the fish after cooking it on the bone.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> This is danish summer on a plate for me. Plaice with new potatoes and parsley sauce.
> I channeled my inner maître d'hôtel and deboned the fish after cooking it on the bone.
> View attachment 135591


Awesome. I love plaice, but difficult to find in NYC.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome. I love plaice, but difficult to find in NYC.


Thanks! It's a lovely fish.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Thanks! It's a lovely fish.



I had it quite a bit in England, seemed to be a standard for fish & chips.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> I had it quite a bit in England, seemed to be a standard for fish & chips.


We share fishing waters with the british, so it makes sense you had it there. I'm sure they make a great fish & chips.


----------



## coxhaus

Made New Mexico pork tacos. I made this up. I made a New Mexico red Hatch chili sauce. Then I heated up left over grilled pork chops. My wife made the topping cabbage, onions, and jalapeno peppers lightly pickled using vinegar for 15 minutes. The tortillas were flame kissed on by the gas stove. It all came together for a quick lunch.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> We share fishing waters with the british, so it makes sense you had it there. I'm sure they make a great fish & chips.



I always love taking advantage of whatever seafood is prevalent wherever I happen to be. Here in NYC—striped bass, flounder, oysters/clams, sea bream and blue fish are wonderful. Easy to find quality branzino that's farmed and flown in from Israel, etc. I'm not far from the Russian/Ukrainian neighborhoods, so I sometimes come across herring, sturgeon, etc.


----------



## parbaked

Chicken cutlet, mash and salad…




Lunch was ham, cheese, arugula and egg on sourdough…


----------



## Koop

Brined chicken breast grilled with a topping of Moroccan spice sauce.


----------



## Michi

rickbern said:


> Michi, the Roman pot (romertopf) is all about creating a moist atmosphere for food being cooked in an oven. It’s not used, afaik, on a stovetop.


Right. It can only be used in an oven.



> The tagine was developed by Berber nomads as a portable oven to be used above an open flame. Whole different concept.


Right. I figured that, even though a Römertopf doesn't have a steam vent, it might sort of work the same. But, thinking about it, I can see how the heat distribution and moisture retention would differ.



> I’d start out with a La chamba casserole way before I’d get a tagine. These guys are unglazed but very smooth and lightweight, comparatively. The first time I made a pot of beans in one I was hooked


Unfortunately, there is absolutely no way that I can fit another large dish into my kitchen


----------



## rickbern

Michi said:


> Right. It can only be used in an oven.
> 
> 
> Right. I figured that, even though a Römertopf doesn't have a steam vent, it might sort of work the same. But, thinking about it, I can see how the heat distribution and moisture retention would differ.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is absolutely no way that I can fit another large dish into my kitchen


Get a small one!






Whats cooking? **** Making something fine and fancy?** Just plain good? Show us!


Radicchio salad with anchovy vinaigrette, avocado, rye bread croutons, and cured duck egg yolk.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## DitmasPork

Rustic T-bone steak with rustic French knife. Nothing fancy, steak cooked a tad beyond my preference—but man, it tasted so good! Salted an hour before cooking; bought to room temperature, rubbed with olive oil, fried in a skillet, rested for 20 minutes.


----------



## Lars

Chicken schnitzel with soy and grilled peach salsa.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Roasted quail stuffed with figs from our tree and wrapped with San Daniele prosciutto. With broiled green beans.


----------



## Lars

Falafel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Falafel.
> View attachment 135811



Damn that is good looking falafel!


----------



## Lars

Sleep well, my once feathered friend..


----------



## Migraine

Lamb patty flatbreads with harissa roasted carrots, yoghurt, sumac, tahini and pomegranate.


----------



## parbaked

Mapo tofu; oyster sauce broccoli…


----------



## Lars

Veggie frittata for lunch.


----------



## Lars

Chicken for dinner.


----------



## esoo

Glico curry over basmati


----------



## Michi

This style of ham is known as "Nußschinken" in Germany. It doesn't have anything to do with nuts ("Nuß" means nut.) Rather, the piece of pork it is made with is called the "Nuß" (part of the hind leg).

This ham is cured and smoked, but not cooked. It falls into the general category of "Roher Schinken" (raw ham), of which there are countless varieties in Germany and Austria.

This is the piece of meat after two weeks in equilibrium cure:




With muscles separated and trussed, ready to dry for a week before it goes into the smoker:




And after three sessions of cold smoking for eight hours, one day apart, and then drying out for another week or so:


----------



## mc2442

That is some serious dedication Michi! I hope it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## Michi

mc2442 said:


> That is some serious dedication Michi! I hope it tastes as good as it looks.


Thank you! In terms of effort, there really is very little. It only takes about ten minutes to prepare the cure and seal it in with the meat. Then the meat sits in the fridge for two weeks or so. Occasionally, when I grab something else out of the fridge, I turn the meat over.

Trussing up the meat once it's out of the cure takes maybe fifteen minutes. Then it gets to hang and dry for a few more days.

And the smoking sessions aren't a big deal either. Five minutes to get the cold smoke generator going, and then go to sleep 

In terms of taste, this is the real thing. It tastes just like many of those cured and cold-smoked hams you find in Austria and Germany.

The main motivation for making it is that I can't get this style of ham here. Unfortunately, I'm limited to about one or two months in mid-winter per year when I can actually make this. The rest of the time, it's too hot.


----------



## Michi

Chef John's Pulled Chicken Sloppy Joe. I followed the recipe, but added two tablespoons of home-made BBQ sauce to get a little bit more complexity into the mix. I didn't have any hamburger buns around, so a slice of bread had to make do 

This turned out rather nice. Nothing fancy, but definitely a good feed on a cold night.


----------



## daniel_il

Last night dinner..stuffed grape leaves, bell pepper and onions. Stuffing is a mix of rice, minced meat and herbs.


----------



## chefwp

breakfast, taco-style


----------



## boomchakabowwow

today is garden veggie roasting day. so fun.

in the meantime we had to have breakfast. so I whipped up a veggie congee.


----------



## Lars

I made tacos too - Baja fish tacos with curtido and chipotle crema.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

We continue to be smothered in a tremendous heat wave. Been weeks. 103F right now.

So a nice cold Mediterranean-inspired pasta salad hit the spot tonight.


----------



## Michi

New York sourdough bagel with smoked salmon and uncooked smoked ham (all home-made).


----------



## Michi

Scotch fillet, ready for dry ageing:




41 days later, 30% weight loss:












Served with roast potato, Brussel sprouts, and garnish. Some strong funky cheesy notes in the steak. Yummy!


----------



## MarcelNL

Are the pictures prohibited because they are considered food porn?


----------



## Lars

@Michi is probably facing a ban for causing arousal..


----------



## Lars

Braised pigs cheeks and creamy polenta.


----------



## tag98

Beef short ribs and pork spare ribs! Also rendering down the beef trimmings to make my own smoked tallow


----------



## riba

Snapshot of a stuffed pepper ready for action.





#comfortfood


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> @Michi is probably facing a ban for causing arousal..


I've edited the original post. Looks like a bug in Safari and/or Photos. When dragging and dropping from Photos, what gets placed is a link to the image, not a copy of the image. All looks normal in my browser, but things are not visible anywhere else.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I made tacos too - Baja fish tacos with curtido and chipotle crema.


----------



## daniel_il

filet mignon, rice&salad with whole tahini


----------



## zizirex

Made some Takoyaki for night snack.


----------



## YumYumSauce

HumbleHomeCook said:


> We continue to be smothered in a tremendous heat wave. Been weeks. 103F right now.
> 
> So a nice cold Mediterranean-inspired pasta salad hit the spot tonight.



I feel that! Grilling in the late afternoon the other day. I believe the high for that day was 112F . At least we dont have much humidity.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> I've edited the original post. Looks like a bug in Safari and/or Photos. When dragging and dropping from Photos, what gets placed is a link to the image, not a copy of the image. All looks normal in my browser, but things are not visible anywhere else.


Now seeing those pictures makes me want to unsee them....I want that quality meat too!


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Now seeing those pictures makes me want to unsee them....I want that quality meat too!


You shouldn't have complained about the missing pictures!


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> I've edited the original post. Looks like a bug in Safari and/or Photos. When dragging and dropping from Photos, what gets placed is a link to the image, not a copy of the image. All looks normal in my browser, but things are not visible anywhere else.


I was able to see the pictures at first, but then they disappeared


----------



## Lars

Spicy bean patties with cilantro coleslaw and guacamole.


----------



## MarcelNL

Cilatro coleslaw, care to share a recipe? New to me and it sounds tempting, as a reasonable recent convert to Cilantro this sounds as if it might be a good side dish for spicy stuff


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Cilatro coleslaw, care to share a recipe?


Make coleslaw, add cilantro.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali Inspired Stuffed Sinkwa Towelsponge (Angled Luffa) and Meatball Curry.

Luffa stuffed with beef mince, wood ear mushrooms, green chili, etc.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I was able to see the pictures at first, but then they disappeared


Hmmm… That would suggest a problem with the forum software.

We should @Angie know if more pictures disappear.


----------



## esoo

Only the second time smoking brisket, for my dad's 80th birthday


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Only the second time smoking brisket, for my dad's 80th birthday


Looks bloody perfect!


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> Looks bloody perfect!



Thanks. There was a lot of reading between the first one and this one.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Only the second time smoking brisket, for my dad's 80th birthday
> 
> View attachment 136519
> View attachment 136520
> View attachment 136521




Awesome! Good for you!!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Earlier, in this thread, I declared I'd be making salad. And so I did.

Smoked pork, apple, basil, arugula, toasted cashews and a honey, mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## coxhaus

esoo said:


> Only the second time smoking brisket, for my dad's 80th birthday
> 
> View attachment 136519
> View attachment 136520
> View attachment 136521



Looks great. It looks better than my second brisket ever did.


----------



## esoo

coxhaus said:


> Looks great. It looks better than my second brisket ever did.



While it may have been the second brisket, I've done quite a few ribs and chicken over the last few years. My Weber Smokey Mountain is fairly new, so I'm still learning to master it, but I've got my general smoking down. As confident as I am, it was still stressful doing something like this for his birthday - lots of pressure to get it right. You second guess everything (do I wrap or don't I; crap it stalled - guess I have to wrap; how long to wait before I wrap to make sure everything times out right), but in this case I managed to get everything perfect and we were eating within about 20 minutes of my target time.


----------



## chefwp

esoo said:


> Only the second time smoking brisket, for my dad's 80th birthday


finally, the secret to longevity!


----------



## Lars

Awesome Indian meal tonight. Kidney beans with caramelized onion and lemon, cabbage and potatoes cooked with a ton of spices and raita with cucumber and tomato.
I just love how you can get so much great flavor out of such simple ingredients. Really yummy and satisfying..


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Awesome Indian meal tonight. Kidney beans with caramelized onion and lemon, cabbage and potatoes cooked with a ton of spices and raita with cucumber and tomato.
> I just love how you can get so much great flavor out of such simple ingredients. Really yummy and satisfying..
> View attachment 136598



I think we were thinking along the same lines as I am making red beans and rice for dinner. Just something simple.


----------



## coxhaus

Here is my Red Beans and Rice. My wife says dam fine Red Beans and Rice.


----------



## esoo

Leftover smoked brisket + leftover mac and cheese = mac and cheese topped cottage pie


----------



## Lars

Tonight I ate like a king! Lamb Shahi Korma(royal lamb curry) over basmati rice.


----------



## Slk707

Left over tacos from last night for lunch today


----------



## rickbern

Dry roasted okra. Coated with powdered cumin and coriander, cooked in oil scented with hing. 36cm pan.


----------



## Kgp

rickbern said:


> Dry roasted okra. Coated with powdered cumin and coriander, cooked in oil scented with hing. 36cm pan. View attachment 136720


Love okra! Never tried roasting it.


----------



## rickbern

Kgp said:


> Love okra! Never tried roasting it.


I think the technique is more properly called dry frying. You heat a tablespoon or two of oil and cook them covered for about 3 1/2 minutes per side. They’re great!


----------



## coxhaus

I like to toss okra with olive oil and Cajun seasoning then grill it. But I may give your powdered cumin and coriander a go. Did you slice your okra in half?


----------



## Lars

This is pure Danish nostalgia. My grandmother would have served more potatoes and made the meatballs smaller. Still, I think she would have liked my version too..

Frikadeller with potatoes and stewed cabbage.


----------



## Oshidashi

Kgp said:


> Love okra! Never tried roasting it.



My wife, a native New Orleanian, routinely oven roasts sliced okra before adding it to gumbo. Roasting intensifies the flavor and rids it of slime.


----------



## Oshidashi

Limpets, from the Açores. I thought you guys might want to see this, though I did not prepare these myself. I am spending a few days on São Miguel island, and immensely enjoyed my lunch today of these locally popular and abundant sea snails. Locally called _lapas, _they are pried from their tenacious grip on intertidal rocks, and cooked face up in an iron skillet with garlic and butter or olive oil, and sprinkled with salt and lemon juice. They taste quite like mild clams. Delicious.


----------



## Caleb Cox

A5 sirloin, lightly killed.


----------



## rickbern

coxhaus said:


> I like to toss okra with olive oil and Cajun seasoning then grill it. But I may give your powdered cumin and coriander a go. Did you slice your okra in half?


Yup. I cut off a bit of the top and the tail first


----------



## Lars

My idea was to make pizza today, but when I woke up this morning I just didn't feel like pizza(blasphemy I know).
So I boned out some chicken legs, fired up the grill and made chicken and veggie skewers instead. 
Made some tzatziki too. It was nice.


----------



## Michi

BBQ smoked meat loaf:


----------



## rstcso

coxhaus said:


> Here is my Red Beans and Rice. My wife says dam fine Red Beans and Rice.


What sausage did you use?


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> BBQ smoked meat loaf:
> View attachment 137058
> 
> View attachment 137059


I do a grilled meal loaf that looks similar. Secret ingredients are a can of drained tomatoes and green chilis (Rotel here in USA) and a cup of shredded cheddar. One of my favorite meals!


----------



## Bear

Chicken feta sausages


----------



## Lars

You guys making charcuterie


----------



## Lars

Hake alla Carlina with buttery potatoes.. Damn, that was nice..


----------



## MrHiggins

I made a salsa out of chiles and garlic from my garden (Fresno, habanero, and aji). Bright, fruity, and SPICY!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Smoked wings and beef sausage. The wings in the upper corner are kind of a Mexican-Korean blend with a rub containing a good bit of cumin, dried sage, and Korean chili powder. The lower corner are garlic and grated parmesan.


----------



## Michi

Home-made pork brawn on 13-grain sourdough bread:


----------



## Koop

Michi said:


> Home-made pork brawn on 13-grain sourdough bread:



Michi, you make some of the most interesting and awesome foods!


----------



## Michi

Basque cheese cake. Unfortunately, it suffered a little while I transferred it to the plate. And the centre did not set completely. Still, seeing that this my first cake ever, I'm not too disappointed. And it tasted really nice


----------



## Bodine

Gumbo


----------



## Oshidashi

My last day in São Miguel, Azores. Thought I'd show some more island specialties. The seafood is abundant, as is the surprisingly delicious beef. 







Best fish we had was the parrot fish, not eaten in US. Barracuda commonly eaten here, too. Grilled parrot fish -- simply done, just salt and olive oil, wood fire -- with sweet potato:





Grilled beef with tangy gravy, topped with a pickled pepper and served with a lightly fried egg:















Hunting crabs and limpets in the volcanic rocks:


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> Basque cheese cake. Unfortunately, it suffered a little while I transferred it to the plate. And the centre did not set completely. Still, seeing that this my first cake ever, I'm not too disappointed. And tasted really nice
> View attachment 137161
> 
> View attachment 137162



looks yummy.

i made one of these last week. just couldn’t stop eating it.

left mine in the fridge overnight and then let it adapt to near room temp. gave it a nice combination of textures.

.


----------



## coxhaus

rstcso said:


> What sausage did you use?



Andouille sausage from HEB. I always use andouille sausage for Cajun food.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Basque cheese cake. Unfortunately, it suffered a little while I transferred it to the plate. And the centre did not set completely. Still, seeing that this my first cake ever, I'm not too disappointed. And tasted really nice
> View attachment 137161
> 
> View attachment 137162



I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## Lars

I spend all day channeling my inner French saucier, roasting bones and making reductions. I managed to make a lamb sauce fit for the gods - and my sides was looking on point!
Then I carved my lamb and realized it was overdone.. Please excuse me while I go and hang myself.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> View attachment 137217



I will buy this...


----------



## Caleb Cox

Thai style curry. First try and and I'm really happy with it


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> Thai style curry. First try and and I'm really happy with it


Pretty!


----------



## DitmasPork

Shrimp with chimichurri on the barbie for last night’s supper party in Hawaii.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Smoked brisket with salt and pepper over hickory logs. Leftovers and scraps used to make nachos!


----------



## DamageInc

Dry aged pork rotisserie sandwich with pickled cabbage, garlic mayo, and a tomato salad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my tastebuds visited Taiwan for dinner.

Lion Head Meatballs.


----------



## esoo

Trashy dinner - mac + cheese with tuna and peas


----------



## DitmasPork

Charcoal grilled flap steak with chimichurri.


----------



## MarcelNL

prepping started already, having a little audio gathering tonight and I have the whole kitchen to myself.

Already in the brine; Duck breast (SV, reverse seared) with wild Andilaman pepper and reduction sauce of Port and fond, plan to put some seared foie gras on top for creaminess, decorating the whole with some horseradish cress and a crumble made of caramelized nuts and small croutons made out of 'peperkoek".

Citrus risotto with some green asparagus tips and peas (just hope the Acquarello arrives today, else it'll be my regular Carnaroli), broth is already half made, Parmigiano crisp.

Salad of radicchio and grappa marinated melon and Achelse Blauwe (blue cheese) and some nuts. 

If I can find time I need to come up with plating, I plan on serving the risotto first, and the duck with the radiccio salad next. 

Wine;; Pinot Grigio from Peter Zemmer in the risotto and to serve with it. A Cote du Rhone Chateau Alary to go with the duck...remains to be seen if they have my favorite the Cairanne Jean du Verde.

Duck in the SV is a first, mainly because it frees my hands for making all the nick-nacks that I learned (the hard way) cost way more time than I ever imagine upfront.
Pics will follow unless it becomes so hectic that I forget.


----------



## riba

MarcelNL said:


> prepping started already, having a little audio gathering tonight and I have the whole kitchen to myself.
> 
> Already in the brine; Duck breast (SV, reverse seared) with wild Andilaman pepper and reduction sauce of Port and fond, plan to put some seared foie gras on top for creaminess, decorating the whole with some horseradish cress and a crumble made of caramelized nuts and small croutons made out of 'peperkoek".
> 
> Citrus risotto with some green asparagus tips and peas (just hope the Acquarello arrives today, else it'll be my regular Carnaroli), broth is already half made, Parmigiano crisp.
> 
> Salad of radicchio and grappa marinated melon and Achelse Blauwe (blue cheese) and some nuts.
> 
> If I can find time I need to come up with plating, I plan on serving the risotto first, and the duck with the radiccio salad next.
> 
> Wine;; Pinot Grigio from Peter Zemmer in the risotto and to serve with it. A Cote du Rhone Chateau Alary to go with the duck...remains to be seen if they have my favorite the Cairanne Jean du Verde.
> 
> Duck in the SV is a first, mainly because it frees my hands for making all the nick-nacks that I learned (the hard way) cost way more time than I ever imagine upfront.
> Pics will follow unless it becomes so hectic that I forget.


I really like duck from the SV. Also very easy to score the skin when it comes out.

All sounds delicious


----------



## MarcelNL

Hope it turns out allright.....that Pinot Grigio is to die for....opened it to give it some air ( I find that white needs much more space to breathe than modern reds, unless when drinking senior citizens) and took a sip...that bottle is at serious risk of never making it to the Risotto.


----------



## rickbern

esoo said:


> Trashy dinner - mac + cheese with tuna and peas
> 
> View attachment 137436


I used to make this all the time in college. We called it gruel. You could feed about 15 hungry kids for less than five bucks. 

Just saw all those people this weekend, forty years on they still talk about it


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> BBQ smoked meat loaf:
> View attachment 137058
> 
> View attachment 137059


hackbraten... stick to your roots... ;-) yummi


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> My last day in São Miguel, Azores. Thought I'd show some more island specialties. The seafood is abundant, as is the surprisingly delicious beef.
> 
> View attachment 137184
> 
> 
> 
> Best fish we had was the parrot fish, not eaten in US. Barracuda commonly eaten here, too. Grilled parrot fish -- simply done, just salt and olive oil, wood fire -- with sweet potato:
> View attachment 137185
> 
> 
> Grilled beef with tangy gravy, topped with a pickled pepper and served with a lightly fried egg:
> View attachment 137189
> 
> 
> View attachment 137190
> 
> 
> View attachment 137191
> 
> 
> Hunting crabs and limpets in the volcanic rocks:
> View attachment 137192


Nice... how comes you went to Azores? Not a first choice holiday destination. I have been to Faial a few years ago and adored it. Seafood is great there, i have to agree


----------



## Lars

Chicken sauce piquant with cajun rice.


----------



## Oshidashi

camochili said:


> Nice... how comes you went to Azores? Not a first choice holiday destination. I have been to Faial a few years ago and adored it. Seafood is great there, i have to agree



Two of my kids are living in Europe for three months, and I only had a few days off from work, so we met in the middle, i.e. Azores. It was fabulous scenery, friendly people, easy to get by in English, great food, and wonderful climate. It really is a top notch holiday destination in my opinion, and the closest Europe to the US.


----------



## Oshidashi

MarcelNL said:


> prepping started already, having a little audio gathering tonight and I have the whole kitchen to myself.
> 
> Already in the brine; Duck breast (SV, reverse seared) with wild Andilaman pepper and reduction sauce of Port and fond, plan to put some seared foie gras on top for creaminess, decorating the whole with some horseradish cress and a crumble made of caramelized nuts and small croutons made out of 'peperkoek".
> 
> Citrus risotto with some green asparagus tips and peas (just hope the Acquarello arrives today, else it'll be my regular Carnaroli), broth is already half made, Parmigiano crisp.
> 
> Salad of radicchio and grappa marinated melon and Achelse Blauwe (blue cheese) and some nuts.
> 
> If I can find time I need to come up with plating, I plan on serving the risotto first, and the duck with the radiccio salad next.
> 
> Wine;; Pinot Grigio from Peter Zemmer in the risotto and to serve with it. A Cote du Rhone Chateau Alary to go with the duck...remains to be seen if they have my favorite the Cairanne Jean du Verde.
> 
> Duck in the SV is a first, mainly because it frees my hands for making all the nick-nacks that I learned (the hard way) cost way more time than I ever imagine upfront.
> Pics will follow unless it becomes so hectic that I forget.



Just reading that made me drool on my keyboard.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Oshidashi said:


> Two of my kids are living in Europe for three months, and I only had a few days off from work, so we met in the middle, i.e. Azores. It was fabulous scenery, friendly people, easy to get by in English, great food, and wonderful climate. It really is a top notch holiday destination in my opinion, and the closest Europe to the US.




That is awesome all 'round!


----------



## parbaked

Hash… carnitas, sweet potato, onion and kale with a fried egg, Thomas’ English muffin and cultured butter:


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> Two of my kids are living in Europe for three months, and I only had a few days off from work, so we met in the middle, i.e. Azores. It was fabulous scenery, friendly people, easy to get by in English, great food, and wonderful climate. It really is a top notch holiday destination in my opinion, and the closest Europe to the US.


Ah yes, i remember having seen posts of sardine cans you posted some time ago.
Azores are wonderful, but don`t tell anybody... ;-)
Did you know that many acorianos immigrated to the US after the Capelinhos Volcano destroyed a good part of Faial in 1957? The US even waived the GC for the affected people. This is why many of the portuguese on the east coast came from the Acores or are descendants of people who came from there.


----------



## MarcelNL

the pictures, 
Everything came out nicely, the wine also came out of the bottle quite well


----------



## Lars

Never had Megrim before. It was good, reminded me of European flounder. Pretty nice with potatoes and parsley sauce.


----------



## camochili

Summer in Germany this year makes you want something hot. What could be better than a stew to warm your soul? Here we did it with Chorizo, Shrimps and red lentils


----------



## DitmasPork

DYI ahi sashimi platter during my Hawaii vacation. Heiji, semi-stainless, sujihiki.


----------



## Oshidashi

Easy meal, Italian comfort food. Spaghetti with well crafted sweet Italian sausage with fennel (store bought) and tomato gravy. With rounds cut from a French baguette and a glass of wine, this hit the spot last night.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> DYI ahi sashimi platter during my Hawaii vacation. Heiji, semi-stainless, sujihiki.
> View attachment 137649
> 
> View attachment 137650
> 
> View attachment 137651


Nice slicing and arranging. Gorgeous.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Nice slicing and arranging. Gorgeous.


Cheers! Appreciate the kind words. Just trying to get it all fitting on the plate. Ahi prices on the high side, but good quality here in Hawaii. Love visiting family, relish the opportunity of making food for a crowd—usually it’s just cooking for two back in NYC.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## SamVanLandeghem

Found some pointy cabbages hidden away in the walk-in. Going to do a simple ferment genre "choucroute" (saurcraut).

Mazaki 240 on a shrine of its fallen foes


----------



## riba

Huevos Rotos con Jamon.
#fastfood

Ai, I miss Madrid


----------



## Lars

I made steak tacos again. Flank steak marinated in citrus and chili and cooked over charcoal, chipotle salsa, but this time I added some chopped habanero and onion as well. Very yummy.


----------



## KO88

Who has it the same when making the bolognese?
To the max 
It s 7 qt pot (6,6litre).


----------



## Oshidashi

daddy yo yo said:


>



Sea bream?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Oshidashi said:


> Sea bream?


Yes. It is one of the most common fish in the Mediterranean Sea - and one of my favorite fish! I guess, sometimes it is all a question of what you had when you were young... It reminds me of holidays in Southern France...


----------



## Lars

Carbonara.


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Huevos Rotos con Jamon.
> #fastfood
> 
> Ai, I miss Madrid


Where's the ketchup?


----------



## parbaked

riba said:


> Huevos Rotos con Jamon.
> Ai, I miss Madrid


I was treated to a fancy dinner years ago in one of the older restaurants in Madrid. Between the starter and entree they brought out a platter of potatoes and eggs fried in olive oil and topped with coarse salt. One of the most memorable dishes ever…


----------



## parbaked

My butcher had flanken cut Piedmontese short ribs, so I bought some, did a six hour bulgogi marinade and broiled them.


----------



## daniel_il

Some kebabs in the making..


----------



## Michi

More fresh tomato soup:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today’s breakfast sandwich made with yesterday’s leftovers:






Thanks to @rickbern for his thread:Small plate - Provencal Tian


----------



## Michi

daddy yo yo said:


> Today’s breakfast sandwich made with yesterday’s leftovers


If that's what your breakfast with yesterday's leftovers looks like, I'd like to see what your breakfast with last month's leftovers would look like


----------



## coxhaus

This a rock fish hand carried by a friend from Alaska. We made fish tacos out of it. My salmon knife in action. I fried the fish with a little flour, corn meal and salt & pepper. It was good. This was my first sushi knife. Now I just use it to skin fish. I also used my new used All Clad LTD fry pan to fry the fish in. It worked well. The temperature was nice and even.


----------



## Lars

There is a pork chop hiding under the leeks..


----------



## DitmasPork

Vegetarian yakisoba for a family meal.


----------



## Migraine

First go with the ooni. Really pleased with how it came out to be honest. Obviously not perfect but still.


----------



## camochili

Tomato Strudel


----------



## boomchakabowwow

picked a bunch of Roma tomatoes and roasted them. tasted one, and it sang pasta sauce.


----------



## chefwp

Turn it all the way to 11! 3" Ribeyes




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough baguette with home-made uncooked smoked ham.


----------



## Lars

@riba made me do it..


----------



## riba

Years ago, when I upgraded my small kettle bbq to a kamado I started to use it a lot more.

Lasagna really blew my mind


----------



## Lars

Chicken supreme, cauliflower puree, homemade sauerkraut and tomato salad.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## coxhaus

How to turn a boring grilled turkey burger into something which tastes good. I use mayo, arugula. garden tomato, and small amount of habanero hot sauce. Add salt and pepper to taste. The pepper on the plate is a sweet not hot pepper. The habanero is the orange on the arugula. Homemade bread would be much better.


----------



## Chips

New Mexico Hatch chili peppers are fresh and at my local grocery store so I stocked up for some pork chili verde.


----------



## esoo

Bolognese style sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Sourdough baguette with home-made uncooked smoked ham.
> View attachment 138083
> 
> View attachment 138084


Damn. I’ll bring the wine.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Chicken supreme, cauliflower puree, homemade sauerkraut and tomato salad.
> View attachment 138219


Damn. I’ll bring wine too!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

A suboptimal picture of what turned out to be a pretty dang tasty dish.

Pasta with a mustard-lemon vinaigrette, fresh dill, caramelized onions, seared chicken breast, freshly grated Parmesan and a healthy dose of olive oil.

The onions were leftover from yesterday and a last minute idea. Worked nicely.


----------



## Oshidashi

Thai chicken with cashews.


----------



## Oshidashi

Omelet.


----------



## Slk707

Taco tuesday! Plans got changed last minute so I used some thin porks chops coated in seasoned flour fried in butter for the meat where I normally make alpastor or carnitas when making pork tacos but the salsa came out delicious and spicy!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pesto alla Genovese con trofie:











If you don’t know Antonio Carluccio and his recipes, do yourself a favor and buy one of his books and enjoy Italian food at its finest!


----------



## daniel_il

Sorry forgot taking a picture in between


----------



## Sdo

daddy yo yo said:


> Pesto alla Genovese con trofie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don’t know Antonio Carluccio and his recipes, do yourself a favor and buy one of his books and enjoy Italian food at its finest!


Have been in one of his restaurants/shops a few times here in Dublin. Nice place.


----------



## Lars

Poor me didn't have time to cook today, so all I had was leftovers. Not so bad actually as I had some Goan Pork Vindaloo in the freezer.
It was just as yummy if not more than than it was originally, probably because my senses hadn't been stimulated by cooking it. Pretty damn nice for a quick weeknight supper..!


----------



## AT5760

Simple Midwestern meal. NY Strip courtesy of my brother in law. Potatoes, beans, and apples courtesy of my mother in law.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this is my wife's comfort food. braised eggs and tomatoes.


----------



## Michi

Spaghetti aglio e olio.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Spaghetti aglio e olio.
> View attachment 138488




I do some kind of riff on this often. While I know it is not intended to be such, I frequently use it as sort of a base. I'll add shrimp, ham, arugula, whatever strikes me or might be left over in the fridge. Also great just as is!


----------



## Lars

The hardest thing about this was not eating the tuna right out of the can - Portuguese canned seafood is amazing.. Tuna and borlotti bean salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Three pounds of clams cooked with pinot grigio, garlic, olive oil; and scallions and basil clipped from the backyard.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

some lighter fare! bokchoy soup. touch of tofu, for...err. just tofu.


----------



## Michi

Chicken and mushroom risotto with white truffle oil.


----------



## Lars

Overcooked duck breast, roast spuds, baked onion, watery pan sauce.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Omelette


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kitchenchem said:


> Omelette
> View attachment 138694



Nice!


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Overcooked duck breast, roast spuds, baked onion, watery pan sauce.
> View attachment 138692



Doesn't over cooked duck breast taste like leather? You are joking right? It looks pretty.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Doesn't over cooked duck breast taste like leather? You are joking right? It looks pretty.


I was going for medium rare and ended up medium well. A still edible failure. Just like the thin and watery sauce.
It was just honesty. I screwed up the cooking. Hopefully I will do better tomorrow..


----------



## Sdo

Lars said:


> The hardest thing about this was not eating the tuna right out of the can - Portuguese canned seafood is amazing.. Tuna and borlotti bean salad.
> View attachment 138543


It looks great!

It also looks a lot like a Portuguese dish with canned tuna.

Black eyed beans
Diced onion
Canned tuna
Chopped parsley
Olive oil ( to season )
Vinegar ( to season )


Cheers!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Overcooked duck breast, roast spuds, baked onion, watery pan sauce.
> View attachment 138692


Even your F*ups look good!


----------



## chiffonodd

First fermentation attempt! Hatch chile season so you know I had to do that hatch chile lacto fermented hot sauce. Final assembly is with toasted garlic, reserved oil from the garlic, white vinegar, and some reserved brine.


----------



## Chips

Homemade jalapeño cheddar sausages fresh off the smoker. What's in the pan is about half the batch since it wouldn't all fit on my little WSM.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kgp said:


> Even your F*ups look good!



Truth!


----------



## chefwp

Friday lately has been turned into "Fish Taco Friday," which I wholeheartedly embrace. I sometimes use the cast iron skillet, but the striped bass for tonight led me to the grill.


----------



## coxhaus

Looks like a great Friday night grilling with a drinky-poo.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My friend @Lars ...

Now, while I consider ducks to be the carp of the skies, I realize many people like it and clearly you're one of them. Your "mistake" plates still look better than most of our "masterpieces" and you didn't have to say a thing about over cooking the breast. We'd have been none the wiser. But you did say it and I applaud you for it! We all mess up and it's nice when you see others you admire aren't immune.

In solidarity, today my wife texted me at work that she had a hankering for fried chicken. It's Friday, and Fridays are free-for-alls around here so neither of us are obligated to cook. She wasn't pressuring me to cook, but more trying to convince me to order something later.

Order fried chicken??? I think not! I make some damn fine fried chicken thank you and what else did I have to do this evening?

Oh look, four pounds of whole wings are on sale at the store! BAM!

Came home and got my knife work done pretty early. Trimmed off the tips and then separated the drums and flats. Put half in the freezer for another time and the other half in the fridge for later.

Wait a second... There's a couple potatoes in there getting green and on their way out so... Tossed them in some hot water to parboil.

Jamming to tunes, sipping beer and just generally trying to scrape off a nasty week while I casually got stuff ready here and there.

Spuds out of the water and into the fridge to cool a bit... Pop back in a little later and make up a classic Buffalo sauce and Honey/Mustard sauce... Okay, put those into the fridge for later.

Here I am, I don't have to cook, but I'm enjoying myself and the evening is melting away...

I remember making the batter and the pre-batter flour dusting. I do. I remember it all quite clearly and I knew what I was doing. I can't say anything was an accident. In fact, it turned out amazingly well...

I mean, if Buffalo wings were tempura fried!!!







 

My hands just grabbed the corn starch and the baking powder and stuff just happened... I don't know... I wasn't even drunk yet... *sigh*

Ah well, the wife and I still chowed down on everything and had a good laugh.


----------



## Koop

Simple dinner plate - grilled ribeye steak under sauteed mushrooms, patty pan squash sauteed with onions, garlic and rosemary with a baked potato loaded with butter, bacon crumbles and chives.


----------



## DamageInc

Made a rotisserie chicken. Favorite part has now become the crispy back skin.


----------



## Kgp

DamageInc said:


> Made a rotisserie chicken. Favorite part has now become the crispy back skin.
> View attachment 138833


Crispy chicken skin is the bomb! I cook a lot of leg quarters for soup, chicken stew, stir fry, etc. i always remove the skin, cut it up and cook it till crisp. My dog loves it, and what I don't eat, he gets!


----------



## DamageInc

Kgp said:


> Crispy chicken skin is the bomb! I cook a lot of leg quarters for soup, chicken stew, stir fry, etc. i always remove the skin, cut it up and cook it till crisp. My dog loves it, and what I don't eat, he gets!


Lucky dog. When I poach a chicken for soup, I take off the skin carefully afterwards and crisp up in a pan. Delicious as pre dinner snack and much better use than soft and flabby from the poaching.


----------



## Lars

Fish tacos for dinner tonight! Megrim cooked over charcoal on corn tortillas with chipotle salsa and pico de gallo.


----------



## camochili

Summer is coming back and so the meals have to be adapted to higher temperatures. Dinner was a cucumber-watermelon salad with Halloumi cheese


----------



## chefwp

As requested by the short people in the house, thatsa one-a spicy meat-a-ball!!! They just came out of the oven, browned and ready for sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hunting a little redemption tonight... 

Tsunehisa G3 210mm gyuto with a Real Sharp Knife handle. Sometimes I get caught up trying out different knives and this one sits and then I grab it, and it's always the same... Wow, man I love this thing! The edge is so keen. I just tuned it up and it readily sliced through the sponge and the heel nicked me for a tiny but deep cut.





Cucumber, red bell pepper, purple onion, jalepeno, and an Asian dressing.






Smoked pork top loin. While the weather was nuts and produced some challenges, mostly cooked at 275-300F to a temp of 135F and then rested.





Asian noodle (whole grain linguine) salad with a sweet and spicy sesame dressing.


----------



## Lars

I turned trash into treasure today. The leftovers from friday night's failure made a seriously yummy fry up.
Old school danish Biksemad with potato, onion, leftover duck breast and a little bacon for piggy goodness. With fried egg and pickled beets.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Chinese style pork belly, and steak n tater.


----------



## coxhaus

I decided to have New Orleans Shrimp and grits from a recipe I found.


----------



## parbaked

Short ribs two ways…
Braised with mash and greens




Broiled Korean style


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I turned trash into treasure today. The leftovers from friday night's failure made a seriously yummy fry up.
> Old school danish Biksemad with potato, onion, leftover duck breast and a little bacon for piggy goodness. With fried egg and pickled beets.


That reminds me of my time in Stockholm for some reason, there is dish served frequently like that. It is called something like 'pit-y-panna.'
Anyway, looks good and thanks for the trip down Nostalgia Lane, I enjoyed my life in Stockholm quite a lot.


----------



## chefwp

coxhaus said:


> I decided to have New Orleans Shrimp and grits from a recipe I found.


mmm, I was thinking about that the other day, it used to be something I made every couple of months, but I haven't in ages.
Looks good, nice work!


----------



## chefwp

Summer is over, well in a sense, the kiddos go back to school tomorrow. I really hope they have a more stable year this year. 
Their last supper for summer break 2021, grilled bbq'd chicken thighs, grilled gold potatoes, and cole slaw.

mise en place, seasoned thighs, par-cooked taters tossed in olive oil, bottled bbq sauce for the flesh, and salt and pepper for the taters





on the grill




and plated





In retrospect, a lot of beige and browns again, need to add some more colors to my palette!


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> That reminds me of my time in Stockholm for some reason, there is dish served frequently like that. It is called something like 'pit-y-panna.'
> Anyway, looks good and thanks for the trip down Nostalgia Lane, I enjoyed my life in Stockholm quite a lot.


Pytt i panna is the Swedish version. It's nostalgic for me too. Happy to have brought back some good memories for you..!


----------



## Lars

Lunch was a small french omelet with rye bread and pickled tomatoes.


----------



## Lars

Dinner was grilled lamb chops with Greek salad and lemon/yoghurt/feta cream.


----------



## camochili

Yesterdays dinner was salmon with a nut crust and a crougette fan...


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian snack. Ahi tatare—butcher tuna; scrape meat from the bones; mix with backyard scallions, olive oil, salt.
Yoshikane deba.


----------



## chefwp

the grill was calling my name again tonight
grilled-flank/grilled-veg/Sante-Fe-corn/honey-lime-chipotle-sauce


----------



## KitchenCommander

Did a 13lb brisket on Saturday. Turned out pretty good, still room for improvement. I'm using a food *wood* fired offset smoker so technique comes into play on keeping temp low and stable for long smokes. I cook a little hot so I can start it in the morning and eat it that same evening.
Dexter 12" for the slicing.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla Nerano.


----------



## DitmasPork

Aku poké. Hawaiian style skipjack (aka katsuo or aku) poké. Gesshin Heiji semi-stainless sujihiki.


----------



## btbyrd

Burger with sauteed chanterelles and king oyster mushrooms.






Silly vid.


----------



## parbaked

Duck dinner with twice cooked potato and sautéed greens…


----------



## btbyrd

Crispy chicken with sautéed chanterelles, orange roasted beets, and coriander grilled carrots.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I made my first Apple tart. It seems to be a week of firsts as I cooked my first Bolognese sauce yesterday. I need to improve my pastry skills. I had trouble rolling it out even. It does taste good. Lots of sugar and butter. And by the way there is not a stick of butter left in the house.
PS
I used apricot jam with triplesec which I use for my margaritas to make the glaze. All good flavors.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

beans and rice. added an egg for "Sauce"


----------



## Jovidah

coxhaus said:


> And by the way there is not a stick of butter left in the house.


No greater culinary emergency is known to man...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> beans and rice. added an egg for "Sauce"
> 
> View attachment 139261



Admit it. You just wanted to show off your scallion slicing.


----------



## DamageInc

Made one of my favorites tonight, Petit pois à la Francaise served with roast forest chicken. Carrots, onions, and peas from my garden.


----------



## Lars

Spicy grilled chicken soup with summer vegetables.


----------



## daddy yo yo

cacio e pepe:


----------



## btbyrd

Mushroom miso ramen.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

btbyrd said:


> Mushroom miso ramen.
> 
> View attachment 139328



Is the cross hatch pattern on the mushrooms a product of your knife work?

Nice touch by the way!


----------



## btbyrd

I was bothered that I wasn't using my knife enough, so I decided to make a bunch of unnecessary half-cuts for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Michi

Home-made bagel with home-made cold-smoked salmon. Side salad is witlof with cheddar and toasted walnuts, with a creamy mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kimchi-bokkeumbap, knife used is a Western-handled gyuto from German maker Simon Herde in 14c28n:































Recipe found here:Recipe Requested - Kimchi Fried Rice


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Kimchi-bokkeumbap, knife used is a Western-handles yuto from German maker Simon Herde in 14c28n:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe found here:Recipe Requested - Kimchi Fried Rice


looks fantastic. just had something similar for lunch.


----------



## Lars

Winner, winner, chicken dinner. 
Chicken marinated in yoghurt and spices and cooked over charcoal with fried rice and a carrot salad with yoghurt, ghee and barberry dressing.


----------



## coxhaus

I like it. Was the pepper part of the rice recipe or an add on? How was the pepper cooked? I might need your rice recipe. Is it available?

I have done yoghurt chicken on the grill and I like it.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I like it. Was the pepper part of the rice recipe or an add on? How was the pepper cooked? I might need your rice recipe. Is it available?
> 
> I have done yoghurt chicken on the grill and I like it.


Thank you - the pepper was cooked with the rice. I used this recipe.


----------



## mack

Wife tried some home-baked bread.






Who knows what's wrong? 

Mack.


----------



## esoo

The question however - was it any good?


----------



## mack

esoo said:


> The question however - was it any good?



Wasn't bad 

Btw: She should know it better
















Mack.


----------



## daniel_il

Chicken garlic stir fried


----------



## daddy yo yo

mack said:


> Wasn't bad
> 
> Btw: She should know it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack.



There‘s nothing better than a slice of fresh bread with cold butter and chives…


----------



## parbaked

I make a pork butt ragu…


----------



## Michi

Lumata rigata alla vodka:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daniel_il said:


> Chicken garlic stir fried
> 
> View attachment 139443



That looks fantastic!


----------



## daniel_il

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thanks!
pretty tasty (for a chicken breast)
I like this method of adding chopped garlic&parsley and a bit of teriyaki at the last 20 sec, got this idea from jacques pepin..


----------



## Lars

Filet steak, spuds, roast carrot and feta salad plus tzatziki.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> tzatziki.


I made tzatziki as well last night!




Served with curry lamb balls and flat bread…


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> I made tzatziki as well last night!
> View attachment 139567
> 
> Served with curry lamb balls and flat bread…
> View attachment 139569
> View attachment 139568


Looks great..!


----------



## chefwp

Jay said:


> I want to lick my screen.


I need to clean my screen too, I think I'll use a towelette...


----------



## chefwp

Going to a friend's for dinner, chef has the night off. I'm not going empty-handed, cream cheese pound cake just came out of the oven.








Will serve with berries, if I have time I'll make a lemon sauce.


----------



## camochili

Caprese... So simple but always worth it. Here i used Burrata instead of Mozzarella and had some amazing 15y old Aceto Basamico


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Friday night... Don't have to cook... Beer... Mmmmm... Good beer... Hungry... Well, there's a pork tenderloin in the fridge I was going to freeze... And myriad veggies that should get cooked up... Well, I'll just do that and call it good. Sear the roast and then into the oven with it all.






But, there's that half-box of pasta from the other day, and oh here's a deli container with some homemade stock, and a hunk of parmesan, and some butter and...






Well damn... dishes...


----------



## Michi

Kenyan pilau with fried Sujuk and pickled chillies from the garden.


----------



## Michi

45-day dry-aged steak on a bed of Lombok with balsamic vinegar. Topped with a demi-glace reduction with green peppercorns and bourbon, and Kenyan pilau on the side.


----------



## cooktocut

Had an awesome dinner last night with my lady. Two A5 filets, different prefectures and types to compare. Cold smoke for 1 1/2 hours, then sous vide and finished in cast iron. Some Ubaru rice, lobster mushrooms, and fresh wasabi to contrast. Was very good, and the crunchy (did I overcook them? No experience with them) lobster mushrooms were a nice texture change with the super soft steak and rice.


----------



## Lars

Chicken, Greek lemon potatoes, feta and tzatziki.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bruschetta with pesto alla Genovese and pineapple-tomatoes:






Freestyle-fish-dish-with-a-heavy-touch-from-French-Guyana:


----------



## Oshidashi

Easy breakfast this morning, pain perdu with toasted almonds. That slight saltiness plus sweetness and good French bread produce a little magic on the tongue.


----------



## Chips

I'm trying entrecôte, pommes frites, with Cafe de Paris Sauce tonight. This is just some of the ingredients in the sauce!







Breaking in the new Usuba after getting a custom handle placed.


----------



## mc2442

Who did you get the handles from? I like them, especially the usuba.

Edit: I saw you listed it in another thread.


----------



## Bodine

Panko fried snapper with bok choy and mushrooms over rice


----------



## andrewsa

Fried rice & bacon


----------



## Chips

Turned out pretty good. All my perfect diamond shaped grill marks are worthlessly obscured by the Cafe de Paris sauce. LOL.


----------



## cooktocut

Some ramen I made with leftover smoked fish fillets. Damasteel gyuto by Brian Tighe.


----------



## Oshidashi

Pollo guisado dominicano


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> All my perfect diamond shaped grill marks are worthlessly obscured by the Cafe de Paris sauce.


What recipe did you use for the sauce? There are dozens out there, some of them dramatically different from the majority…


----------



## idemhj

Fish and chips. Not completely traditional, since the dip is not sauce tatare, but rather (Danish) remoulade, and the mushy peas are not made from marrowfat peas, but ordinary peas (which, in my opinion, taste a whole lot better)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

cooktocut said:


> Some ramen I made with leftover smoked fish fillets. Damasteel gyuto by Brian Tighe.
> 
> View attachment 139896



I don't think I've ever seen Tighe kitchen knife. Was it a special project for him or did he branch out? I admittedly don't keep tabs on makers.


----------



## Lars

I had some lamb belly that needed to be used up, so I ran it through the meat grinder and made a ragu.
Sweat some chopped onion in olive oil, add the lamb along with a little ground up fennel and cumin seeds as well as fresh thyme and rosemary, salt and pepper.
Cook while stirring until most of the liquid evaporates. Add a little wine, some stock and your favorite canned tomato product and simmer until it's fabulous.
Serve with your choice of starch and top with basil and feta cheese. Bask in the glory of your creation and enjoy with a glass of the wine you used to cook the ragu.


----------



## cooktocut

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Tighe kitchen knife. Was it a special project for him or did he branch out? I admittedly don't keep tabs on makers.



I’m honestly not sure. I’m not much of an EDC guy so I don’t follow him either. Bought this on an impulse and it’s a good knife to grab when I don’t want to worry about wiping or being necessarily gentle. I’ve seen a few others floating around, not sure how often he makes them tho.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Tonight’s dinner: chicken!


----------



## coxhaus

I made Turmeric Chicken and Rice posted here by one of the members. Here is the link. (82) Main plate - Turmeric chicken & rice, home made curry powder | Kitchen Knife Forums


----------



## camochili

Chickenbreast with roasted potatoes and salsa


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> Chickenbreast with roasted potatoes and salsa


What is streich-zart?


----------



## MarcelNL

smear-soft...butter softened with rapeseed oil


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> smear-soft...butter softened with rapeseed oil


Thanks!


----------



## chiffonodd

More lacto ferments in progress. 

asparagus, shishito and garlic, mixed chilis with cipollini onion, green bean, and cauliflower

This **** is addicting


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> What recipe did you use for the sauce? There are dozens out there, some of them dramatically different from the majority…



For the technique, I went with this one from the YouTube video, but as for ingredients, I followed from a cooking blog.









Café de Paris Sauce


Want to know about a sauce that is good enough to base an entire restaurant menu on? Café de Paris Sauce is your answer!




thewineloverskitchen.com


----------



## mc2442

Here is a first attempt at making kimchi earlier this month. Used napa cabbage, radishes, daikon radishes, carrots, green onion, some ginger, garlic, sugar, gochujang and salt. Unfortunately the store did not have fish sauce that was called for but will add for the next batch. Turned out pretty tasty.







A buddy gifted me a couple of these, they have a glass plate to weigh it down and a spring to keep it compressed, and a lid that lets the CO2 or whatever out, either manually (at first) or automatically over time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

chopped up a bunch of garden veggies.

pico de Gallo. +fistful of tortilla chips.


----------



## Bert2368

First experiment with fermenting a chili sauce.


1,000g de stemmed, chopped up mixture of home grown (mostly) ripe chilis- Serrano, Guero/Santa fe Grande, Anaheim/New Mex, Poblano/Ancho, Turkish Isot/Urfa Biber.


50g fresh garlic


1,000ml water


50g kosher salt, dissolved in the 1,000ml of warm water.


I'm using a cheap fermentation lock and a little plastic plastic device that holds the vegetables below the brine while allowing gasses to escape rather than a glass weight, the recipe given above is just about perfectly sized for a half gallon mason jar if peppers + garlic are pressed down firmly a few times while filling jar. Had about 1/2 cup of brine extra.


Check back in 3 weeks or so, from what I understand.

















The several chinensis chili varieties are going into cooked & canned hot sauce with a sweet peach & citrus juice base as I've done the last 8 years or so (AKA "not honey")- This year, these will be a mixture of Ghost/Bhut Jolokia, Habanero, Scotch Bonnet/Jamaican Goat.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Well... These won't last much longer...






Hmmmm...???






Cooked 'em down with some water and spices. Will make a fine breakfast yogurt topping for a couple mornings. Along with the predictable cinnamon, all spice, sugar, etc. I like to add a pinch of white pepper, a few drops of aged Balsamic, and (  ) a tiny pinch of MSG.


----------



## Oshidashi

Thai green curry with the usual ingredients, plus shrimp, oyster mushrooms, green beans, home made shrimp stock, fresh bamboo shoots.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Flashback to yesterday...






Made up some oven fries and as usual, I made too much and tossed them in the fridge. So, today...





Hmmmm...???





There's half a jalapeno and some cubed ham...





Eggs and cheese = fritatta.










Hinokuni White #1 180mm Gyuto and a Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel 10" pan.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Flashback to yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up some oven fries and as usual, I made too much and tossed them in the fridge. So, today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's half a jalapeno and some cubed ham...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs and cheese = fritatta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hinokuni White #1 180mm Gyuto and a Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel 10" pan.



You make great oven fries. Nice frittata.


----------



## camochili

MarcelNL said:


> smear-soft...butter softened with rapeseed oil


yes, exactly.


----------



## cooktocut

More jerky 

One of my favorite cutting tasks. Slicing long thin strips, skin on, is extremely satisfying when the knife is sharp. Take whole salmon filets, slice lengthwise in long strips, brine overnight, then seasoned with a mixture of black pepper, white pepper, msg, and maple syrup. Pictured is my Burke gyuto and Dante the Dane.


----------



## cooktocut

Oshidashi said:


> Thai green curry with the usual ingredients, plus shrimp, oyster mushrooms, green beans, home made shrimp stock, fresh bamboo shoots.
> View attachment 139958
> 
> View attachment 139959


Looks really good! Have you tried doing it with homemade curry paste? A little bit more work, but is totally worth it.









Thai Green Curry Paste recipe


The BEST Thai Green Curries are made with a Thai green curry paste recipe! It's the only way to achieve that fragrant fresh flavour of a great green curry.




www.recipetineats.com





The amount of flavor and the vibrant color is outstanding. I’ve done it with a mortar and pestle but it’s not worth it IMO, a food processor works just as well. One of my favorite dishes to cook, and was what I cooked my lady on our first date.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Could get these gorgeous prawns today (yes, they’re blue) and did some freestyle cooking:

„Set of blue“ prawns + Xerxes:


----------



## daniel_il

Nothing fancy


----------



## parbaked

Bratwurst & mash...


----------



## sansho

i have to say..
i'm on a handful of forums where people post their food (including egullet), and you guys honestly stomp the competition. there are some occasional gems elsewhere, but the overall average level of quality here is the best i've seen.



cooktocut said:


> View attachment 139753



haha. you actually have fresh wasabi and samehada grater. first time i've personally seen someone have this at home in the US.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Miyazaki A5 rib cap lifter muscle, trimmed and pan fried in its own rendered fat. Served over onions sautéed with the wagyu "cracklins" and finished with a little tamari. Basically a salad.


----------



## cooktocut

sansho said:


> i have to say..
> i'm on a handful of forums where people post their food (including egullet), and you guys honestly stomp the competition. there are some occasional gems elsewhere, but the overall average level of quality here is the best i've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> haha. you actually have fresh wasabi and samehada grater. first time i've personally seen someone have this at home in the US.



Agreed!

I am just a self taught home cook, but I do love high quality ingredients. Lots of chefs on here that make my stuff look like cafeteria food lol. I definitely need to work on getting a bigger grater though.


----------



## Michi

Green-lipped mussels in garlic and white wine sauce, with home-made sourdough rye beer bread:


----------



## cooktocut

Michi said:


> Green-lipped mussels in garlic and white wine sauce, with home-made sourdough rye beer bread:
> View attachment 140251


I know it's corny, but I can't help but picture lady clams getting all dolled up for a night out and then WHAM


----------



## Lars

Flatbread with hummus, veggies, falafel and greek yoghurt.


----------



## riba

Didn't get a chance to make a decent picture as I was yelled at 'HUNGRY, ARE YOU READY?' even before I was dumping everything quickly on a plate ,





At least it was appreciated 
Duck breast, potato mash and minty peas


----------



## AT5760

@Lars care to share that falafel recipe? Looks tasty!


----------



## mc2442

@Michi Your sourdough might push me over the edge to try my own. It has been on my list for quite some time but have not pulled the trigger yet. If you were in the states I would buy a loaf off of you


----------



## Lars

AT5760 said:


> @Lars care to share that falafel recipe? Looks tasty!


No problem, here you are:

250g dry chickpeas, soaked
1 onion
2 cloves of garlic
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
Finely chopped cilantro and parsley
2 tbsp flour

Use the coarse blade on a meat grinder and grind the chickpeas, onion and garlic. Grind the mix a second time.
Mix with the rest of the ingredients and fry in 170C oil until golden.


----------



## Koop

Shrimp poached in coconut milk over white rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

• Composed Salad
• Raw Indian Bitter Melon + Skillet Charred Ladies Finger + Roasted Kermit Aubergine + Californian Black Fig + Mint Leaf + Red Onion + Vietnamese Nước Chấm with Bengali Hot Pepper Pickle + Olive Oil
• 240 Takada gyuto, b1


----------



## Bert2368

daniel_il said:


> Nothing fancy
> View attachment 140196




Sometimes, simple things are best...


----------



## Bert2368

parbaked said:


> Bratwurst & mash...
> View attachment 140198


I'm from Wisconsin, I know. Honest food... Which mustard is my only question.


----------



## Bert2368

DitmasPork said:


> • Composed Salad
> • Raw Indian Bitter Melon + Skillet Charred Ladies Finger + Roasted Kermit Aubergine + Californian Black Fig + Mint Leaf + Red Onion + Vietnamese Nước Chấm with Bengali Hot Pepper Pickle + Olive Oil
> • 240 Takada gyuto, b1
> 
> View attachment 140283
> 
> View attachment 140285
> View attachment 140284


It's going to take me a while. Thanks for pointing that direction-


----------



## Lars

1/2 megrim on the bone coated in rye flour and cooked in oil and butter. Braised leeks, potatoes and parsley sauce.


----------



## cooktocut

Processed a dry aged strip loin last night


----------



## mc2442

That looks awesome! In my brief experience with dry aged I did not prefer the taste, but need to try again I think. Kind of like blue cheese, love it or hate it.


----------



## luuogle

Peach pie made from some fabulous seasonal Palisade peaches.


----------



## gelid

Tacos with sea bream, shrimp ceviche, and habanero sauces.


----------



## dafox

luuogle said:


> Peach pie made from some fabulous seasonal Palisade peaches.
> 
> View attachment 140443
> View attachment 140444


Western slope Colorado goodness!


----------



## cooktocut

mc2442 said:


> That looks awesome! In my brief experience with dry aged I did not prefer the taste, but need to try again I think. Kind of like blue cheese, love it or hate it.



Definitely give it another try... there's a reason why the best steakhouses in the world all have their own dry aging room. Some meat just tastes better than others though, and you never know, might just have had a bad cow.


----------



## luuogle

dafox said:


> Western slope Colorado goodness!



The first peach pie made with Palisade peaches I've ever made which was quite amazing.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Cochinita Pibil (or at least smoked a bit ... if not really cooked in the ground) - certainly one of my all time favorite pulled pork preparations on the planet (check out Chef Bayless or Kenji/serious eats for a couple of good starting points on a recipe). The "bitter orange" is probably the hardest ingredient to come by but there are substitutes of more common ingredients (typ would be lemon/lime or better is lime/orange/grapefruit but both work).

Marinated overnight (achiote/bitter orange) then hot smoked for a couple of hours before wrapping it in banana leaves and finishing it in a oven (in a covered le cruset). Quick pickle of red onions / jalapeno & serrano chiles). Great as taco/burrito/small rolls - sides are hot sauce & cilantro ...

Nothing better than a little mesquite in the morning ....


----------



## DitmasPork

Five Spice Ribs. 240 Kochi w/ machi.


----------



## Lars

Poulet Vallée d'Auge - french pot roast chicken and apples cooked in calvados and cider.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pineapple tomatoe, goat cheese, physalis:











Knife used is a Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck.


----------



## Bodine

There are some really fine dishes on these pages, mine are simple but good, tonight‘s dinner was pulled pork from my green egg, red beans and rice and a salad


----------



## parbaked

Basil, walnut pesto pasta; roast fennel and a little Snake River Farms wagyu for some protein…


----------



## Lars

Hake and fennel risotto.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Tonight I’m having pasta with my gf‘s grandpa:


----------



## Jovidah

Planning a proposal?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> Planning a proposal?


To grandpa?


----------



## Jovidah

daddy yo yo said:


> To grandpa?


The meal looked fancy enough to qualify for 'securing family approval'.


----------



## Bodine

Another combination that will make you wonder about my psyche, shrimp scampi with grits butter and bacon,Tuna sashimi, my wife had the same with broccoli on her plate


----------



## chefwp

Salmon Dijon


----------



## coxhaus

I made ceviche today. We had some halibut some friend of mine caught up in Alaska. They brought it back and gave us some. I also added some shrimp. It has fresh home grown red jalapenos in it.


----------



## Delat

90’s throwback chocolate lava cake. I forgot how awesome these are.


----------



## Michi

Dolmeh Barg Mo in the making:




Ready for steaming with lemon juice and some sugar:




And as part of a mezze plate, with hummus, olives, and fresh ciabatta topped with home-made basil pesto and tuna pâté:


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy. Sexiest, best looking thing in the veg aisle.
Skillet Sparrow Grass + Butter + Salt + Black Pepper.
Hado, ginsan, sakura wood; BoardSmith, maple.


----------



## daniel_il

Michi said:


> Dolmeh Barg Mo in the making:
> View attachment 140832
> 
> Ready for steaming with lemon juice and some sugar:
> View attachment 140833
> 
> And as part of a mezze plate, with hummus, olives, and fresh ciabatta topped with home-made basil pesto and tuna pâté:
> View attachment 140835



looking great...hummus is my favorite (surprisingly)

quick tip for the grape leaves is placing and coating the bottom of the pot with flat leaves to prevent burning and sticking. got this from an old lady


----------



## Michi

daniel_il said:


> quick tip for the grape leaves is placing and coating the bottom of the pot with flat leaves to prevent burning and sticking. got this from an old lady


Right! The recipe I used also suggested that. I simply forgot to put the leaves into the pot. Then, after I took the photo, I remembered the leaves and I pulled everything out, covered the bottom with leaves, and piled everything back in before steaming the lot 

I'm glad I did make the effort. Nothing burned, and the dolmeh turned out very nice.


----------



## daniel_il

Michi said:


> Right! The recipe I used also suggested that. I simply forgot to put the leaves into the pot. Then, after I took the photo, I remembered the leaves and I pulled everything out, covered the bottom with leaves, and piled everything back in before steaming the lot
> 
> I'm glad I did make the effort. Nothing burned, and the dolmeh turned out very nice.


haha its a lot of effort to make these, yours looking great also liked the stuffing u made. its not easy to make and require some technique but its a great appetizer


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Right! The recipe I used also suggested that. I simply forgot to put the leaves into the pot. Then, after I took the photo, I remembered the leaves and I pulled everything out, covered the bottom with leaves, and piled everything back in before steaming the lot
> 
> I'm glad I did make the effort. Nothing burned, and the dolmeh turned out very nice.



Very nice. Sugar is a new one for me. I use uncooked rice and the water in the pan cooks the rice for me. I really like dolmeh. If you were closer, I would stop by for one.


----------



## Rainmaker

Your browser is not able to display this video.





















Chicken a la Kiev…an old classic!


----------



## Lars

Todays dinner is straight out of Rick Bayless "Mexico - one plate at a time" cookbook. It's the "Complete Mexican Steak Cookout" with grilled steak, grilled green bean salad, salsa, guacamole and beans.
Everything was really nice, but the beans - cooked with bacon and onion, they were just amazing. Never had beans like that before.


----------



## Bodine

Lars said:


> Todays dinner is straight out of Rick Bayless "Mexico - one plate at a time" cookbook. It's the "Complete Mexican Steak Cookout" with grilled steak, grilled green bean salad, salsa, guacamole and beans.
> Everything was really nice, but the beans - cooked with bacon and onion, they were just amazing. Never had beans like that before.
> View attachment 140904


Lars, do you ever sleep? Nice dish.


----------



## Lars

Bodine said:


> Lars, do you ever sleep? Nice dish.


Only when I'm not thinking about dinner


----------



## cooktocut

Bún thịt nướng
(Vietnamese Grilled Pork & Rice Noodles)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Todays dinner is straight out of Rick Bayless "Mexico - one plate at a time" cookbook. It's the "Complete Mexican Steak Cookout" with grilled steak, grilled green bean salad, salsa, guacamole and beans.
> Everything was really nice, but the beans - cooked with bacon and onion, they were just amazing. Never had beans like that before.
> View attachment 140904



I dig Rick Bayless' cooking.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I dig Rick Bayless' cooking.


Me too


----------



## CA_cook

went into these (before adding some stock)...


----------



## Oshidashi

Made traditional Bolognese meat ragu tonight, served with homemade fresh papardelle pasta. The ragu recipe is quite amazing in that there are no herbs or spices, and no garlic, yet the result is deeply rich and satisfying. Just carrots, celery, onions, wine, meat and tomatoes. And 5-6 hours of gentle simmering. Wonderful recipe from Vincenzo's Plate. Unfortunately, I neglected to take photos along the way.


----------



## coxhaus

Oshidashi said:


> Made traditional Bolognese meat ragu tonight, served with homemade fresh papardelle pasta. The ragu recipe is quite amazing in that there are no herbs or spices, and no garlic. Just carrots, celery, onions, meat and tomatoes. And 5-6 hours of gentle simmering. Wonderful recipe from Vincenzo's Plate. Unfortunately, I neglected to take photos along the way.
> 
> View attachment 140945
> 
> View attachment 140946




That looks like fun. It is a lot different than Marcella Hazan's recipe I cooked once. I will have to try it in the next couple of weeks. The one thing I noticed is he salted it before he reduced it. He probably already knows how much salt to add since he has cooked it so many times.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> That looks like fun. It is a lot different than Marcella Hazan's recipe I cooked once. I will have to try it in the next couple of weeks. The one thing I noticed is he salted it before he reduced it.



He was a bit salt crazed. Anyway, the recipe _is_ fun. The prep is quick, but the cooking takes time. I started just after noon, and eyeballed the sauce and gave a stir about every 30 minutes. It was so much better after the first 4 hours of simmering. Finally ate at 7 pm. Very rich and satisfying, without the herbs and spices that usually enhance. Here they would detract: the meat, vegetables and wine do all the magic.


----------



## Michi

CA_cook said:


> went into these (before adding some stock)...


Would you mind sharing the recipe? This looks really tasty, and I'd like to try this!


----------



## Michi

The sorrel and chervil in the garden have been growing rather well, so it's time to make some soup:




It's still cold enough to eat this for dinner here. Three weeks from now, it'll no longer be interesting. Served with a few dollops of cream and toasted ciabatta.


----------



## DitmasPork

Wicked good Beef Short Rib Dhansak & Broken Rice for Saturday’s supper.


----------



## Lars

I haven't had venison fillet for more than 20 years, so when I came across some I knew I had to have it and here is why..

My grandfather was a butcher, but I can't remember him and my grandmother ever serving pork(apart from brawn) - the meat they must have worked with most of the time in their shop in post war denmark.
I do remember eating fish that grandpa would catch in nets and grandma would cook. And then there was christmas..
Their neighbor was a hunter and grandpa would do butchery in exchange for some of the meat. So come christmas they would cook up a venison roast with gravy and trimmings. Something I remember wasn't taken likely! And of course, much enjoyed by our family..

So fast forward, I have some venison and I want to make it count. I thought it would be proper to cook something old school and decided on a recipe by Antonio Carluccio for "Fillet of venison and wild mushroom sauce". It's a simple but rather luxurious dish with venison medallions marinated overnight with carrot, onion, olive oil and balsamic vinegar and served with a morel and porcini mushroom sauce.

I managed to not screw it up and as I write this I'm in a wonderful state of blissful nostalgia. I quite think grandpa would have liked this dish as well..






Sorry for the long post


----------



## riba

Lars said:


> . I quite think grandpa would have liked this dish as well..
> 
> View attachment 141005
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post


I bet you'd have made him proud. Lovely story, great (looking  ) dish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lars

riba said:


> great (looking  ) dish.


Haha, thanks. I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## CA_cook

Michi said:


> Would you mind sharing the recipe? This looks really tasty, and I'd like to try this!


Sure. You grind protein (we use veal and turkey) together with raw white onions, a bit of sautéed chopped onions, raw de-skinned tomatoes and herbs (we use basil, oregano, and parsley), mix with parcooked rice, season that filling and stuff it into washed and de-seeded whole bell peppers. Sautée more chopped onions in a cast iron Dutch oven, add more tomatoes, sautée more, put the stuffed peppers into the mixture, add homemade chicken stock and some water (not a lot, the peppers will release more water), and cook the dish over low-med heat for 20-30 minutes until fully cooked in the center. It is even better reheated next day as the flavors blends more. Enjoy, let me know how it turned out.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Family gathering today. I had the stuff to put together a pasta salad.


----------



## tag98

Bison filets with the nas takeda


----------



## Koop

Chicken simply seasoned with salt and pepper, grilled then topped with Mediteranean vinaigrette. Roasted patty pan squash, tomatoes and black olives with fresh basil on the side.


----------



## Michi

Fried egg on sourdough rye with habanero hot sauce and guanciale.


----------



## btbyrd

Yakitori. Grilled two heritage birds and some salmon along with carrots, baby zucchini, and avocado. I was super busy so there’s not a lot of pics, but whatever. I precooked the carrots sous vide, and they were winning.






Just before game time:





Rocked the salmon this way (but with chicken tare, as salmon heads were scarce).


----------



## Lars

The last courgettes of the season from my garden stewed with tomato and topped with a poached egg for lunch.


----------



## chefwp

Blueberry and toasted pecan spelt flour buttermilk pancakes


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftovers!
Second go at 'Beef Short Rib Dhansak & Broken Rice' in as many nights.









Chana dal and moong dal used in this batch.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Leftovers!



Me too!

Had some steak left from saturdays mexican adventure and did the only sensible thing - I made Biksemad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Me too!
> 
> Had some steak left from saturdays mexican adventure and did the only sensible thing - I made Biksemad.
> View attachment 141162


Another lovely plate. BTW, do you always cook at home, seems like you make a dozen meals a day??!! Ever eat in restaurants, KFC, etc.? Bravo on your dishes.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Another lovely plate. BTW, do you always cook at home, seems like you make a dozen meals a day??!! Ever eat in restaurants, KFC, etc.? Bravo on your dishes.


Wow, thanks! I love to eat out, but lockdown made that impossible for a long while. Maybe it's because I post a lot, but I usually just cook dinner at home and maybe a light lunch. Thanks again, I really admire your cooking. I often resort to google after reading your posts to learn about dishes and ingredients.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Grilled marinated mojito mahi mahi (mint and rum), black beans and rice, grilled Caesar romaine. Not much of a labor on Labor Day.


----------



## parbaked

DitmasPork said:


> Leftovers!





Lars said:


> Me too!


Me three, except mine actually looks like leftovers…




Duck fried rice served with roast pork scrambled eggs and greens.








Source of leftover rice and duck:


----------



## esoo

Rosh hashanah brisket, carrots, potatoes and patypan.


----------



## Luftmensch

Havent posted here in a while.... @Nemo's Ragu thread kicked me up the bum. Also a good match for @Oshidashi's recent post.

Back in July I made lamb-shank Ragu. The lamb was on special.

Meat seared in a cast iron dutch oven:







If I remember correctly... I browned the Soffritto ingredients separately and added it in with the liquids for a long simmer






Pretty rich stuff.... It stretched over 6 servings:






worth the effort!


----------



## Lars

Leftovers #4

I turned leftover brothy beans into refried beans. Along with red tomato rice and a salad it made for a nice dinner.


----------



## parbaked

Lamb riblets, sweet potato mash, pesto…


----------



## Oshidashi

French tomato tart. Mustard, caramelized onions, fresh tomatoes on puff pastry


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup


----------



## DitmasPork

Big bitter melon feast with kitchen tractor, tofu and Taiwanese fermented soybean chili oil.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Big bitter melon feast with kitchen tractor, tofu and Taiwanese fermented soybean chili oil.
> View attachment 141460
> 
> View attachment 141461
> 
> View attachment 141462
> 
> View attachment 141463


Looks delicious. But, please excuse my ignorance, what is "kitchen tractor"?


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Looks delicious. But, please excuse my ignorance, what is "kitchen tractor"?


Cheers! Sorry, the term was referring to the Bryan Raquin knife—he makes the Classic design and ‘kitchen tractor’ versions, the latter is more robust, workhorse-like than his regular.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with chard, anchovies and chili


----------



## Bodine

Chicken marsala over wild rice, Cowpeas with andulle sausage And a wedge of lettuce


----------



## daniel_il

Few sirloins


----------



## YumYumSauce

Japanese style Cream Stew Au Gratin with Rice. Very wrong meal for the weather and very heavy. 107 F high for today. Still tasty and somewhat fitting for my mood. Had a late night drinking sesh and will be working out legs at the gym later.


----------



## DamageInc

Pancakes


----------



## Lars

Tacos árabes - wabi sabi flour tortillas, grilled pork loin, caramelized onion and cucumber with crema, chipotle salsa and habanero hot sauce


----------



## parbaked

Steak, salsa verde, creamed kale, twice baked potato and charred shishito peppers.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Tacos árabes - wabi sabi flour tortillas, grilled pork loin, caramelized onion and cucumber with crema, chipotle salsa and habanero hot sauce
> View attachment 141693



What are wabi sabi flour tortillias? Did you make your own tortillias? Very nice.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> What are wabi sabi flour tortillias? Did you make your own tortillias? Very nice.


It when I try to roll out a tortilla by hand and it comes out anything but round.. Still tasty though. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> It when I try to roll out a tortilla by hand and it comes out anything but round..


@Lars your food always looks great. 
It’s like you have a saucier and food stylist on staff!
Amateur tip: you can make a tortillas perfectly round with a 6” plate and a paring knife, but yours look better…


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> @Lars your food always looks great.
> It’s like you have a saucier and food stylist on staff!
> Amateur tip: you can make a tortillas perfectly round with a 6” plate and a paring knife, but yours look better…


Thanks..!


----------



## cooktocut

Smoked Elk tenderloin with black truffle risotto and some shrooms for decoration


----------



## Lars

Lamb rump is one of my favorites cuts, lots of flavor and a nice fat cap. Pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Masago and quail egg, pic obviously taken after the carnage had begun.


----------



## parbaked

Pappardelle with pork ragu…


----------



## parbaked

Lunch: shrimp and avocado salad; Schaller & Weber Gold Medal pate and a baguette from the Filmore Bakeshop…


----------



## Kgp

Had some left over rib roast so I thought I’d make some beef barley soup. Couldn’t find the barley but found some wild rice hiding in the corner. Pretty good substitute!


----------



## DitmasPork

Surf ‘n’ Turf x 2.
Two nights of Bengali style Beef & Potato Curry with Seafood and Basmati. Last night’s ‘surf’ was skillet shrimp with Taiwanese Fermented Soybean Chili Oil, lime, ginger-garlic paste, coriander leaf; night before was skillet fish with mustard oil, turmeric, lime, chili.
_










_


----------



## Lars

Whiting with cauliflower puree and caper sauce


----------



## Bart.s

Didn't cook it myself, but had a little pitstop on my way home at my dad and stepmom, who is from Thailand.

As dessert, she made a classic from Thailand, sticky rice with mango, delicious!


----------



## cooktocut

Steak and eggs, no frills.


----------



## daniel_il

Bart.s said:


> Didn't cook it myself, but had a little pitstop on my way home at my dad and stepmom, who is from Thailand.
> 
> As dessert, she made a classic from Thailand, sticky rice with mango, delicious!
> View attachment 142005



Its one of the best street foods in Thailand ...I miss Thailand and the food on their markets


----------



## coxhaus

A Blue Margarita afternoon with food. It is pork chops with chili lime, Fideo and grilled cabbage with garlic and red pepper. Olive oil on everything. I cooked the pasta in about 2 tablespoons of olive oil. I have a pump bottle with olive oil in it that I used on the cabbage and pork chops.


----------



## chefwp

grilled tuna with grilled grapes, served on a bed of baby spinach and arugula with a lime/ginger/soy dressing. (also served but not pictured, focaccia with EVOO and balsamic for dipping)


----------



## esoo

Fajita Crunchwrap


----------



## coxhaus

Looks good more like what I would call a quesadilla kind of a thick one. The crust looks like a giant flour tortilla.


----------



## parbaked

Lunch: leftover carnitas, kale and sweet potato hash with a wonky quesadilla.


----------



## parbaked

Banger and mash for dinner. Gravy from leftover birria consommé.


----------



## esoo

coxhaus said:


> Looks good more like what I would call a quesadilla kind of a thick one. The crust looks like a giant flour tortilla.



I just called it what it was named off of Instagram.


----------



## Lars

Aloo Gobi


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Another kayaking trip too close to Hama Hama oysters to pass up the short trip ...

Classic mignonette & 'green' (apple/cucumber/champagne vinegar) ...


----------



## DitmasPork

MontezumaBoy said:


> Another kayaking trip too close to Hama Hama oysters to pass up the short trip ...
> 
> Classic mignonette & 'green' (apple/cucumber/champagne vinegar) ...
> 
> View attachment 142163


That's a perfect 'meat and two veg' meal!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

trying to snap a pic of a steak while fending off chopstick experts is a thing!!

crying tiger steak. family style. not shown, rice and steamed veg. next time - STICKY RICE And a papaya salad.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

and tonight.

chicken wings of the SEA. grilled salmon collars. my buddy caught salmon, and he went around the boat and collected the bits everyone was about to toss back into the sea. the collars and the head!! what!!! he called me and I told him to grab me some.

veggies is my garden medley with Barley. tasted like a fresh bowl of health!!


----------



## Lars

Thai grilled chicken with Nam Jim Jaew dipping sauce, cauliflower and lettuce


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Thai grilled chicken with Nam Jim Jaew dipping sauce, cauliflower and lettuce
> View attachment 142361


Yum! Charred chicken skin is one of my fave food groups.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chinese-American food! 
The 'Made in China' version has a bit of a harder crunch compared to the American version; and more of an umami hit with these chips from MSG.


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Only when I'm not thinking about dinner


Talking about dinner. Just came from your homecountry and we had some amazing dinners there. The "new nordic cuisine" is really a class of its own.


----------



## Lars

Larb Moo


----------



## Rotivator

Son wanted a everything bagel inspired burger. Seasoned brioche bun, gruyere, white cheddar, scallion sauce. 1/2 lb ground chuck patty lost in the photo


----------



## parbaked

Comfort food…sesame, soy chicken wings; oyster sauce gai lan; tofu, celery salad and scrambled eggs with roast pork…


----------



## daniel_il

Lars said:


> Larb Moo
> View attachment 142448


I want this plate!


----------



## Lars

daniel_il said:


> I want this plate!


It was very yummy. I used this recipe in case you would like to have a go yourself.


----------



## Lars

Falafel


----------



## daniel_il

Lars said:


> It was very yummy. I used this recipe in case you would like to have a go yourself.


thanks! its looking very authentic like I remember from thailand.

might have to try it


----------



## RDalman

Seems I forget about it between the rounds, but today I made humus and shakshuka. If I put it in writing maybe I remember to make it more often


----------



## daniel_il

RDalman said:


> Seems I forget about it between the rounds, but today I made humus and shakshuka. If I put it in writing maybe I remember to make it more often


post it here if you can live with israeli critic


----------



## DitmasPork

Finished off the last of this weeks batch of chana masala. Kicked up the heat with a dollop of Taiwanese fermented soybean chili oil.


----------



## RDalman

daniel_il said:


> post it here if you can live with israeli critic


Don't they make it all over mid-east?


----------



## daniel_il

RDalman said:


> Don't they make it all over mid-east?


Not totally sure.. i assume it’s also common on lebanon and Jordan.

but this is my take on hummos and tabouleh


----------



## RDalman

daniel_il said:


> Not totally sure.. i assume it’s also common on lebanon and Jordan.
> 
> but this is my take on hummos and tabouleh
> View attachment 142615
> View attachment 142616


Looks quite non-standard, but yummy!


----------



## daniel_il

RDalman said:


> Looks quite non-standard, but yummy!


yeah there are a few versions for hummos, depend on the district.

this is more Arabic village - Northern District style. sometimes served hot(named mashawsha hummus).


----------



## DitmasPork

RDalman said:


> Don't they make it all over mid-east?



Shakshuka? Pretty common throughout the Middle East, North Africa, parts of the Mediterranean. I've looked at Greek, Israeli, and Syrian shakshuka recipies for inspiration.

Green shakshuka is awesome.


----------



## parbaked

New, local source growing indoor basil.





So I made an heirloom tomato salad



and turned into a BLT with “true story “ Kurobuta bacon and La Brea parbaked ciabatta…


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fresh basil tastes like poison to me, just absolute death. Makes me a little sad to miss out, but at least it's not my beloved cilantro!


----------



## Lars

Mackerel and potatoes with lemon, thyme and bay + green salad


----------



## AT5760

Fridge clean out lunch: flank steak, kale, basil, and spring onion over rice.


----------



## daniel_il

Some kind of omelette


----------



## chefwp

burrito night


----------



## Michi

Detroit-style pizza.


----------



## coxhaus

I made breakfast tacos. They are sausage, egg, and cheese with hot habanero pepper sauce.


----------



## Lars

Lamb shank braised with olives and sun-dried tomatoes. Potato, onion, grilled and marinated artichoke hearts


----------



## camochili

After two weeks of travelling with lots of amazing food, back in the kitchen to cook our own food.
Flamed salmon bowl with avocado and purslane salad


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Burger & Fries  

From the bottom up: kewpie mayo, shredded iceberg lettuce, bacon, garden tomato, homemade garlic dill pickle, red onion, ribeye burger (ground the ribeye “finger meat” instead of using ground beef), aged white cheddar, topped with a sunny side up egg and served on the most basic-est of buns (in my view, the bun should just be a means by which the other ingredients are transported lol). The fries are the triple cooked method.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chili Colorado Stew. this usually just has all meat, but I felt some butternut squash would be awesome. added a sweetness. unbelievable how good it came out. perfect with the rainy morning we are experiencing.

starts with a bag of my chili sauce that a make twice a years.


----------



## Gruenburger

...


----------



## Gruenburger

a simple wild chanterelle mushroom risotto


----------



## daniel_il

Gruenburger said:


> a simple wild chanterelle mushroom risotto.


What knife is this?


----------



## Gruenburger

daniel_il said:


> What knife is this?



Carter high grade damascus funayuki


----------



## daniel_il

Gruenburger said:


> Carter high grade damascus funayuki


cool knife cool dish!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Masakane SK honesuki - High performance at a low price (love this thing).





Hinokuni 180mm Shirogami 1 gyuto - More high performance, low price.






Bacon.






Work In Progress





Mexicanish chicken, beans and rice. Fight night so paper plates and yeah, coulda used some fresh green but didn't have anything.


----------



## Rotivator

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Masakane SK honesuki - High performance at a low price (love this thing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hinokuni 180mm Shirogami 1 gyuto - More high performance, low price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work In Progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicanish chicken, beans and rice. Fight night so paper plates and yeah, coulda used some fresh green but didn't have anything.


Looks good . Fan of Hinokuni as well.


----------



## DitmasPork

Friday’s supper party for 20. Totally knackered after shopping, prepping and cooking up a feast for a large group in our apartment. Chuffed that I managed to do everything on the menu! Took me a solid 6 hours in my little kitchen.
Menu: Flavor profiles leaned heavily towards South Asia, Southeast Asia. Meal totally gluten free; only two dairy components (cucumber raita, saffron whipped cream for the dessert); plant based except for sashimi and Vietnamese pork chops—meal had to accommodate dietary restrictions of some guests.
Knives used: 225 Raquin, gyuto; 270 Shigefusa, lefty yanagiba; 170 Munetoshi, butcher knife; 150 Shihan, petty.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Friday’s supper party for 20. Totally knackered after shopping, prepping and cooking up a feast for a large group in our apartment. Chuffed that I managed to do everything on the menu! Took me a solid 6 hours in my little kitchen.
> Menu: Flavor profiles leaned heavily towards South Asia, Southeast Asia. Meal totally gluten free; only two dairy components (cucumber raita, saffron whipped cream for the dessert); plant based except for sashimi and Vietnamese pork chops—meal had to accommodate dietary restrictions of some guests.
> Knives used: 225 Raquin, gyuto; 270 Shigefusa, lefty yanagiba; 170 Munetoshi, butcher knife; 150 Shihan, petty.
> View attachment 142983
> 
> View attachment 142984
> 
> View attachment 142985
> 
> View attachment 142986
> 
> View attachment 142987
> 
> View attachment 142988
> 
> View attachment 142989
> 
> View attachment 142990
> 
> View attachment 142991



Outstanding!


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Outstanding!



Cheers! Quite proud to have pulled it together—don't have a car so was lugging ingredients from neighborhood markets and on the NYC subway. Served family style—everyone left stuffed to the gills.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Quite proud to have pulled it together—don't have a car so was lugging ingredients from neighborhood markets and on the NYC subway. Served family style—everyone left stuffed to the gills.



Friend, I've been kicked, punched, shot at, missile attacked, raised two kids, have over thirty years of marriage, and a whole more stuff that isn't for the feint of heart but nothing gives me anxiety like cooking for other people and a full, complex menu for 20??? I honestly started getting anxiety just reading your post!

Tremendous accomplishment in my eyes and not something I would have the skills or confidence to attempt.


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Friday’s supper party for 20. Totally knackered after shopping, prepping and cooking up a feast for a large group in our apartment. Chuffed that I managed to do everything on the menu! Took me a solid 6 hours in my little kitchen.
> Menu: Flavor profiles leaned heavily towards South Asia, Southeast Asia. Meal totally gluten free; only two dairy components (cucumber raita, saffron whipped cream for the dessert); plant based except for sashimi and Vietnamese pork chops—meal had to accommodate dietary restrictions of some guests.
> Knives used: 225 Raquin, gyuto; 270 Shigefusa, lefty yanagiba; 170 Munetoshi, butcher knife; 150 Shihan, petty.
> View attachment 142983
> 
> View attachment 142984
> 
> View attachment 142985
> 
> View attachment 142986
> 
> View attachment 142987
> 
> View attachment 142988
> 
> View attachment 142989
> 
> View attachment 142990
> 
> View attachment 142991


Wow. Not only the size and the variety of dishes, but also diary restrictions to keep in mind. It remebers me of the christmas meals i prepared for about 10 persons and the work it gave me. At the end it leaves me pretty exhausted...
So, all i have to say is a big thumbs up. Great job


----------



## camochili

Todays dinner: One pot pasta with chorizo and broccoli


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Wow. Not only the size and the variety of dishes, but also diary restrictions to keep in mind. It remebers me of the christmas meals i prepared for about 10 persons and the work it gave me. At the end it leaves me pretty exhausted...
> So, all i have to say is a big thumbs up. Great job



Cheers! Yeah, I'm pretty exhausted.

Always a learning experience for me—every supper party has its challenges. Always a bit of a spanner in the works when dealing with dietary restrictions. What I learned about the gluten free pasta I made, was it's really thirsty, best done with a saucy preparation—the dish I served, while tasty, was a bit dry, pasta soaking up all liquids as the dish sat on the table. Next time around I'll make the pasta more on the wet side to compensate. Reason for a lot of dishes is visualizing the dining experience of the vegetarian guests—didn't want to disappoint them.

Me to guest when planning menu: "How strict a vegetarian are you? Can you consume something made with fish sauce?"
Vegetarian: "Sure, I can eat fish sauce, ...as long as it doesn't taste like fish."

My wife's mostly vegetarian. It's frustrating going to restaurants with lazy, uncreative chefs—most of them TBH—where vegetarian options are typically mushroom risotto, pasta with red sauce, aubergine, etc.


----------



## DamageInc

Today I baked some of the best bread I've ever made. Homemade pizza too. Pretty ok ending to a terrible week.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> View attachment 142985


Those look so good, what did you do?

actually everything looked great, nice work!


----------



## parbaked

American sturgeon caviar course







Followed by cilantro shrimp and ribeye with Gorgonzola sauce…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DamageInc said:


> Today I baked some of the best bread I've ever made. Homemade pizza too. Pretty ok ending to a terrible week.
> View attachment 143089
> View attachment 143090



Sorry about your week! Food looks great.


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Friend, I've been kicked, punched, shot at, missile attacked, raised two kids, have over thirty years of marriage, and a whole more stuff that isn't for the feint of heart but nothing gives me anxiety like cooking for other people and a full, complex menu for 20??? I honestly started getting anxiety just reading your post!
> 
> Tremendous accomplishment in my eyes and not something I would have the skills or confidence to attempt.



Cheers! Appreciate the supportive words. 

I'm sure you'd be able to cook up a meal for 20! Just takes a willingness to get organized on the backend, putting in the work on the front end, being able to multi-task, and knowing one's limitations. Yeah, it's an ambitious menu, but each alone not technically difficult—all are home style dishes. 

There's the sports cliche athletes recite when interviewed, "...I just take one game at a time." Cooking this up was similarly doing one dish at a time. Hardest part was finding figuring out the menu—and being flexible enough to change things up based on what’s at the market. The sale on thin cut pork chops sealed the deal for making Vietnamese pork chops!

Geez, "...kicked, punched, shot at, missile attacked...", you must've either been a cop, soldier, gangster, or live in a dodgy neighborhood.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> ...
> 
> Geez, "...kicked, punched, shot at, missile attacked...", you must've either been a cop, soldier, gangster, or live in a dodgy neighborhood.



Yes, yes, no, and yes.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> Those look so good, what did you do?
> 
> actually everything looked great, nice work!



Cheers! Boned out 16 thin pork chops; marinated them for a few hours with fish sauce, brown sugar, rice vinegar, garlic, scallions, oil; skillet fried them about 3–4 minutes a side (cooks quicker of the bone); rested; sliced; garnished with scallions, coriander leaves.


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Yes, yes, no, and yes.


Hahahah, ...I've gotta lotta cops, a few soldiers in my family, and a fair amount of shootings in my Brooklyn neighborhood.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Hahahah, ...I've gotta lotta cops, a few soldiers in my family, and a fair amount of shootings in my Brooklyn neighborhood.


And I thought having a teenage girl and a pre-teen girl was hard!


----------



## Slk707

Leftover






mashed potatoes and gravy with a fresh chicken breast and mushrooms


----------



## Lars

Poulet sauté Madame Renoir


----------



## DitmasPork

Epic Mexican salsa! Brought back memories of when I lived in the SF Mission District.
225 Marko Tsourkan, workhorse gyuto, 52100.


----------



## coxhaus

Nice and colorful. Nothing like fresh salsa or pico.


----------



## chefwp

culinary quote of the day: "Aoli is just mayo that studied abroad"


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> Nice and colorful. Nothing like fresh salsa or pico.


Yeah, also been so hot in NY that tomatoes are still awesome.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> culinary quote of the day: "Aoli is just mayo that studied abroad"



Just as good as:
"An extra dry martini is nothing more than a glorified shot."


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Just as good as:
> "An extra dry martini is nothing more than a glorified shot."


my housemate at one time was a bartender, he said to make and extra dry martini, just pour the chilled gin into the glass that is standing next to a bottle of vermouth.


----------



## esoo

Grilled wings and corn from the weekend


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> my housemate at one time was a bartender, he said to make and extra dry martini, just pour the chilled gin into the glass that is standing next to a bottle of vermouth.



Hahahahahahah. I enjoy gin on the rocks; but also want to taste the vermouth in my martini.

BTW, a few months ago I made a makeshift aioli—combining kewpie mayo, pulverized garlic and saffron. Loved the MSG kick from kewpie.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Hahahahahahah. I enjoy gin on the rocks; but also want to taste the vermouth in my martini.
> 
> BTW, a few months ago I made a makeshift aioli—combining kewpie mayo, pulverized garlic and saffron. Loved the MSG kick from kewpie.


at any given time there is usually a couple 'compound mayos' in my fridge. Whenever I bust open a can of chipotle peppers packed in adobo, I make a batch of spicy mayo which I use for a ton of things, including mashing some of it with an avacado for a nice spread for BLTs. When I make a quick meal of some bratwusrts my 11 year old will complain if I don't have any curry mayo prepared (hydrate a couple Tbsps of curry powder in a bit of lemon or lime juice, then mix in some mayo).


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> at any given time there is usually a couple 'compound mayos' in my fridge. Whenever I bust open a can of chipotle peppers packed in adobo, I make a batch of spicy mayo which I use for a ton of things, including mashing some of it with an avacado for a nice spread for BLTs. When I make a quick meal of some bratwusrts my 11 year old will complain if I don't have any curry mayo prepared (hydrate a couple Tbsps of curry powder in a bit of lemon or lime juice, then mix in some mayo).


Awesome. Which mayo brands you stash? I’ll typically have both Hellman’s and Kewpie handy.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome. Which mayo brands you stash? I’ll typically have both Hellman’s and Kewpie handy.


Just Costco-sized Hellmans, I need to try Kewpie, can't get Dukes around here.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> Just Costco-sized Hellmans, I need to try Kewpie, can't get Dukes around here.


I've never heard of Duke's, must be regional.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Poulet sauté Madame Renoir
> View attachment 143227


Recipe please?


----------



## DitmasPork

Supper—making use of leftovers from Friday’s supper party. 
Brace of tacos—Vietnamese pork chop, scallion pesto salsa fresca, onion, coriander, Haitian hot sauce—yamagobo; lime garnish.


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> Recipe please?


Poulet sauté Madame Renoir


----------



## daniel_il

Healthy lunch


----------



## Lars

This is another one from my new favorite Rick Bayless, thanks @HumbleHomeCook for pointing me in that direction. Skillet shrimp tacos with adobo verde. 
Caramelize some onion in olive oil over low heat, then add shrimp and increase the heat. When the shrimp is barely cooked add adobo verde and toss.
Serve on corn tortillas with crumbly cheese. I added a few arugula leafs and habanero hot sauce as well. Seriously yummy.


----------



## Lars

daniel_il said:


> Healthy lunch


That salad


----------



## daniel_il

Lars said:


> That salad


everything look&taste good with lemon, tahini and sumac


----------



## Lars

daniel_il said:


> everything look&taste good with lemon, tahini and sumac


Words to live by..!


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> This is another one from my new favorite Rick Bayless, thanks @HumbleHomeCook for pointing me in that direction. Skillet shrimp tacos with adobo verde.
> Caramelize some onion in olive oil over low heat, then add shrimp and increase the heat. When the shrimp is barely cooked add adobo verde and toss.
> Serve on corn tortillas with crumbly cheese. I added a few arugula leafs and habanero hot sauce as well. Seriously yummy.
> View attachment 143407



Do you make your adobo verde? What in it? I googled it and it looks easy. It looks like garlic, serrano peppers, cilantro, parsely, olive oil and salt.

Verde it different in Texas vs New Mexico. Verde in Texas has tomatillos whereas in New Mexico they use green hatch chilis.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Do you make your adobo verde? What in it? I googled it and it looks easy. It looks like garlic, serrano peppers, cilantro, parsely, olive oil and salt.
> 
> Verde it different in Texas vs New Mexico. Verde in Texas has tomatillos whereas in New Mexico they use green hatch chilis.


Yes, i followed this recipe. Really simple. The ingredients are exactly as you wrote..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

cooler weather still. so I made chicken Gongee. Chinese home cooking 101!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I literally bought this pack of frozen squid to keep some fish cold in my ice chest. I had no ice and the fish monger was stubborn in filling a bag with ice for me.

so I brought home a bag of squid. 

today, grilled squid salad!! damn, I need to do this more often.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Devin / amazing blade (Magnacut) ... my "plating" left a bit to be desired (more "Wedding buffet" style) but the asparagus, mixed mushies (lobster, chanterelle, hon-shimeji) and simply dressed tomato were really special ... splash of some very yummy/old balsamic that I use for this sort of thing ... ribeye was reverse seared finished with a Searzall ...


----------



## KnightKnightForever

Reverse-seared wagyu ribeye, brown lentils, blistered tomatoes, peas, and shaved parmesan.


----------



## DamageInc

Penne Bolognese





Dry aged free range rotisserie pork roast




Peanut butter chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Lars

Greek-ish affair with chicken, lemon potatoes, salad and tzatziki


----------



## DamageInc

Label rouge chicken roasted with some beets from my garden.


----------



## btbyrd

Cabbage and onions with beet kraut, pickled mustard seed, and Neuske's bacon. A quick lunch.


----------



## Bodine

Prep work for tonight’s dinner, Bok choy and mushroom soup with shredded chicken


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> American sturgeon caviar course
> View attachment 143091
> View attachment 143092
> 
> Followed by cilantro shrimp and ribeye with Gorgonzola sauce…
> View attachment 143093


badass!!


----------



## Koop

Smoked tri-tip finished with a reverse sear on the grill.





Served with a sparse plate of steamed green beans and sweet potato tots.


----------



## Caleb Cox

U8 prawns and a lil dry aged prime ribeye.


----------



## Caleb Cox

A5 strip, crusted up on the Iwatani and served on sushi rice.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made her great jalapeno cornbread for lunch today. I threw in a half of a cabbage head in my new copper core sauté pan with some butter, salt and pepper at the same time as my wife cooked her cornbread. We are having pinto beans, cabbage and jalapeno cornbread for lunch.

The corn meal is from our local Barton Springs mill in Texas where we took our pasta making class.


----------



## Slk707

Chinese chicken and mushrooms with rice


----------



## Bodine

Last nights soup, finished product


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Slk707 said:


> Chinese chicken and mushrooms with riceView attachment 143765


that knife is too cool!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

off it. I used a stainless steel sieve to cook my sticky rice!! and it came out awesome with zero problems

I made CRYING TIGER beef. used hanger steak, which in my opinion is the beefiest part of any cattle.


----------



## Michi

This is a dish inspired by Bud Spencer and Terence Hill, for those of you who remember the Spaghetti Westerns of the seventies 

Bud Spencer style chilli con carne. (More like carne con chilli, to be honest  ) Made with smoked speck, chorizo, ground beef, four types of beans, and plenty of chilli and spices.



With tortilla chips, sour cream and cheese. And a few leaves of rocket, for the looks of things


----------



## Lars

Hake with roasted tomato sauce and sautéed potatoes


----------



## parbaked

Clam chowder; shrimp Louie salad with avocado and sourdough from Jane the Bakery…







#myspoonhasholes


----------



## Michi

Cassoulet. With duck confit, salt pork, Andouille sausage (all home-made), and pork cutlet. The beans are Great Northern. (I've not been able to find Tarbais beans in Australia.)


----------



## Kgp

I’ve been trying to eat a little healthier and cut back on processed cereals for breakfast. Thought I’d try refrigerator oatmeal. It’s ok plain, but really rocks with some fruit. Today I made a sauce of diced apple, blueberries, cinnamon, and Splenda brown sugar. Definite do-over!


----------



## Lars

Wild duck with a warm salad of bacon roasted peanuts, broccoli and pear


----------



## Grit

I’ve had a gift certificate at the local deli for some time, waiting for the day when something really nice shows up. I guess that’s today...

Aussie wagyu


----------



## parbaked

Grit said:


> Aussie wagyu


Marsupial?


----------



## Grit

parbaked said:


> Marsupial?


I have no idea what marsupial means - it’s ribeye from Westholme if that’s any help.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Wild duck with a warm salad of bacon roasted peanuts, broccoli and pear
> View attachment 144135


Trade you some oatmeal?


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> Trade you some oatmeal?


Deal..!


----------



## camochili

Recently i got myself a cookbook called Benares. Basically it is a mixture of coffeetable book and cookbook, as it is referred to one of the best indian restaurants in London and the UK.
I liked a recipie very much and thought that i should give it a try. So here it is: Cod and















a Nilgiri Korma Gravy


----------



## DitmasPork

Two ahi steaks became two dishes for last night’s supper.

Skillet Seared Pepper Crusted Ahi with Local Starfruit Salsa + Classic Ahi Shoyu Poké.


----------



## tag98

Yorkies and a reverse seared tenderloin tonight


----------



## DitmasPork

tag98 said:


> Yorkies and a reverse seared tenderloin tonightView attachment 144207
> View attachment 144208


That meat looks spot on man!


----------



## tag98

DitmasPork said:


> That meat looks spot on man!


Thank you!


----------



## coxhaus

camochili said:


> Recently i got myself a cookbook called Benares. Basically it is a mixture of coffeetable book and cookbook, as it is referred to one of the best indian restaurants in London and the UK.
> I liked a recipie very much and thought that i should give it a try. So here it is: Cod andView attachment 144156
> View attachment 144157
> View attachment 144158
> View attachment 144159
> View attachment 144160
> a Nilgiri Korma Gravy



Those fish filets look good to me.


----------



## Slk707

boomchakabowwow said:


> that knife is too cool!!


Thank you, I agree I got off the bst thread around Christmas and have been really enjoying it, I got a toyama at almost the same time and have been doing the majority of things with that


----------



## Michi

New York sourdough bagel with cold-smoked salmon. Both home-made.


----------



## camochili

coxhaus said:


> Those fish filets look good to me.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Lars

Still had 1/2 dog food wild duck leftover from yesterday as well as some adobo verde from Tuesday so I made duck tacos for dinner.
The duck had been dry brining in the fridge since yesterday, so it was even better cooked today.
Also, since I have only made corn tortillas a handful of times it was very rewarding to finally see them puff like they are suppose to.

Wild mallard duck, caramelized onion, adobo verde, crumbly cheese, habanero hot sauce and arugula made for some delicious tacos


----------



## luuogle

Breakfast steak and egg sandwich. Used a ribeye that didn’t get used since the gas grill malfunctioned. Seared ribeye 


sliced up and two fried eggs on a croissant.


----------



## esoo

Some days I'm not proud of what I make....


----------



## esoo

Probably what some would consider a travesty of toppings, but carnitas tacos


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mini frittatas. Going to freeze some up for weekday breakfasts.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Miso Steamed Pork Spare ribs. plus copious amounts of rice.

Steamed Chinese broccoli not pictured.


----------



## Oshidashi

My wife and I prepared a brunch this morning for friends who are on a "breakfast only" diet, which I figure makes them ravenous in the morning. I concentrated on Asian egg dishes, with a touch of French and English tossed in. The first pictured is Cantonese scrambled with beef, then Korean scrambled with soy sauce and rice, then tamagoyaki with grated daikon, stir fried baby bok choy with ginger, seared tomatoes, pain perdú, oranges with mint.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

BADASS!!! love eggs. love love love eggs


----------



## Michi

Cheddar beer bread rolls.



With Swiss Emmental cheese.


----------



## Michi

Oshidashi said:


> My wife and I prepared a brunch this morning for friends who are on a "breakfast only" diet, which I figure makes them ravenous in the morning.


That is just bloody awesome! Respect!


----------



## Luftmensch

Oshidashi said:


> My wife and I prepared a brunch this morning for friends who are on a "breakfast only" diet



To be honest... I had to read that twice... I thought "what the **** is this new fad?? Eating only breakfast food now?"... then I googled it.... obviously intermittent fasting... then I read the rest of your paragraph and it was pretty clear


----------



## Lars

Vintage danish nostalgia. Pan fried herring with onion gravy, spuds and pickled beets


----------



## DitmasPork

Sườn Nướng—Charcoal Grilled Vietnamese Lemongrass Pork Chops. Eaten with local cucumber and backyard limes. Helpful when lemongrass, scallion, garlic chive, Hawaiian chili grows in my parents garden.

New favorite dish when traveling to the tropics.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Sườn Nướng—Charcoal Grilled Vietnamese Lemongrass Pork Chops. Eaten with local cucumber and backyard limes. Helpful when lemongrass, scallion, Gatling chive grows in my parents garden.
> 
> New favorite dish when traveling to the tropics.
> View attachment 144534
> 
> View attachment 144535
> 
> View attachment 144536
> 
> View attachment 144537
> 
> View attachment 144538
> 
> View attachment 144542
> 
> View attachment 144543



Honestly, my stomach just growled.


----------



## daniel_il

DitmasPork said:


> Sườn Nướng—Charcoal Grilled Vietnamese Lemongrass Pork Chops. Eaten with local cucumber and backyard limes. Helpful when lemongrass, scallion, Gatling chive grows in my parents garden.
> 
> New favorite dish when traveling to the tropics.
> View attachment 144534
> 
> View attachment 144535
> 
> View attachment 144536
> 
> View attachment 144537
> 
> View attachment 144538
> 
> View attachment 144542
> 
> View attachment 144543



i can live in this marinade..

shihan petty and which gyuto? i can read ginsan i think..


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Honestly, my stomach just growled.


Hahahaha! My mother bought 5 lbs of pork on sale, was about to put it in the freezer before I asked if I could cook them up for supper. A humble feast for three—heaps of leftovers. So much leftovers we’re invited people over tonight for a little supper party.


----------



## DitmasPork

daniel_il said:


> i can live in this marinade..
> 
> shihan petty and which gyuto? i can read ginsan i think..


Marinade is painfully simple—light brown sugar, fish sauce, rice vinegar, oil, etc. 
Yeah, petty is a 150 Shihan, 52100; gyuto is a 240 Oul/Hado, ginsan.


----------



## DamageInc

Oven roast pork. Took it out when it hit 57c internally and during resting it came up to 61c. Made sandwiches with it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Sườn Nướng—Charcoal Grilled Vietnamese Lemongrass Pork Chops. Eaten with local cucumber and backyard limes. Helpful when lemongrass, scallion, garlic chive, Hawaiian chili grows in my parents garden.
> 
> New favorite dish when traveling to the tropics.
> View attachment 144534
> 
> View attachment 144535
> 
> View attachment 144536
> 
> View attachment 144537
> 
> View attachment 144538
> 
> View attachment 144542
> 
> View attachment 144543


man, i love that dish. i bash everything in a mortar and pestle for the marinade. 

i love that salt, spice, sweet, savory flavor play of south east asian foods. love it so much.


----------



## parbaked

Korean short ribs, scallion pancakes with egg, mung bean salad and fresh kimchi from our Korean market.


----------



## coxhaus

We had a Korean guy that ran a restaurant here for a number of years that made the best Korean short ribs. They were great.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

coxhaus said:


> We had a Korean guy that ran a restaurant here for a number of years that made the best Korean short ribs. They were great.


 i kid you not. i have my Kalbi recipe saved as a photo on my phone. it is that important to me, and it comes in handy if i am at the store and think to myself, "mmmm...kalbi!!" and need to gather ingredients.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> man, i love that dish. i bash everything in a mortar and pestle for the marinade.
> 
> i love that salt, spice, sweet, savory flavor play of south east asian foods. love it so much.


Me too! It’s kinda an all-terrain marinade, works with almost everything!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> i kid you not. i have my Kalbi recipe saved as a photo on my phone. it is that important to me, and it comes in handy if i am at the store and think to myself, "mmmm...kalbi!!" and need to gather ingredients.


Photo backed up to the cloud I hope.


----------



## Oshidashi

Luftmensch said:


> To be honest... I had to read that twice... I thought "what the **** is this new fad?? Eating only breakfast food now?"... then I googled it.... obviously intermittent fasting... then I read the rest of your paragraph and it was pretty clear


Yup. My wife and I went out to dinner with some very pleasant new neighbors, and the man ordered a full meal, but to our surprise didn’t eat it, rather took it “to go.” He was planning to consume the whole lot the next morning. Apparently, he had lost 30 kg by eating huge savory breakfasts and skipping dinner. His wife did eat some food as she didn’t need to lose weight. Anyway, we later indulged them with the big breakfast above, which they greatly appreciated.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here is tonight. I had to take a snap shot because it is RAINING.. hooray! we needed rain badly. I barely got my wok burner out of the rain!!

it is bitter melon stir fried with ground pork in a black bean garlic sauce. standard Cantonese flavor.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Oshidashi said:


> Yup. My wife and I went out to dinner with some very pleasant new neighbors, and the man ordered a full meal, but to our surprise didn’t eat it, rather took it “to go.” He was planning to consume the whole lot the next morning. Apparently, he had lost 30 kg by eating huge savory breakfasts and skipping dinner. His wife did eat some food as she didn’t need to lose weight. Anyway, we later indulged them with the big breakfast above, which they greatly appreciated.



Dude, I eat all my meals and snack in between and _I would greatly_ appreciate that breakfast!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> here is tonight. I had to take a snap shot because it is RAINING.. hooray! we needed rain badly. I barely got my wok burner out of the rain!!
> 
> it is bitter melon stir fried with ground pork in a black bean garlic sauce. standard Cantonese flavor.
> 
> View attachment 144666


Awesome. I'd devour that. Bitter melon is one of my fave ingredients—cook it up at least a couple times a month!


----------



## Lars

Never heard of "Shrimp Louis salad" until @parbaked posted a handsome looking dinner spread with it and a chowder(and bread too). 
Had a google and found out it's a shrimp salad with a mayo based dressing. Found a few recipes and decided to make a greedy version for dinner.
Romaine, cucumber, avocado, tomato, egg, shrimp and a dressing of mayo, ketchup, worcestershire sauce, dijon, tabasco, creme fraiche and lemon juice.


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce wings on greens, mapo tofu and pork soup with spinach and tofu…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Never heard of "Shrimp Louis salad" until @parbaked posted a handsome looking dinner spread with it and a chowder(and bread too).
> Had a google and found out it's a shrimp salad with a mayo based dressing. Found a few recipes and decided to make a greedy version for dinner.
> Romaine, cucumber, avocado, tomato, egg, shrimp and a dressing of mayo, ketchup, worcestershire sauce, dijon, tabasco, creme fraiche and lemon juice.
> View attachment 144790


 
one of my favorite salads..mostly because they charge more money for the CRAB louie salad. hahah


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian brekkie.

Pork & Sablefish Lau Lau + Filipino Pancit.

Both components bought from different vendors—all I did was heat, plate, and eat.


----------



## Lars

Thai red curry


----------



## Oshidashi

Salad of sliced fennel with shaved Parma cheese and Merlot flake salt; cioppino fish stew with mussels, clams, shrimp and cod.


----------



## DitmasPork

A simple dish.
Mesquite Grilled Locally Caught Ahi Belly for a casual family supper in Hawaii.


----------



## coxhaus

I like to cook Texas Red fish like that. It comes out great. But I like tuna better. Nice piece of fish.

How do you get Mesquite wood in Hawaii? Thats a Texas wood.


----------



## Lars

Hake, saffron mashed taters and olive tapenade


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> I like to cook Texas Red fish like that. It comes out great. But I like tuna better. Nice piece of fish.
> 
> How do you get Mesquite wood in Hawaii? Thats a Texas wood.



Bought a sack of mesquite lump charcoal at Safeway. Here it’s popular at use local kiawe wood, but I couldn’t find any. This was a giant step up from the cheap charcoal briquettes my mom uses—which luckily she’d ran out of.
Delighted with this—it’s difficult to find (I’ve never seen it) tuna belly for sale in mainland fish markets, where the demand is for loins.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Hake, saffron mashed taters and olive tapenade
> View attachment 145080



I have never heard of Hake fish. What's it like?


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I have never heard of Hake fish. What's it like?


It has large flakes like cod, but more fat and a lot more flavour. I like it a lot.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> I have never heard of Hake fish. What's it like?


In the states it’s often called whiting—delicious, underrated, economical, sustainable. Sadly, sometimes suffers from a reputation as ‘poor people’s food.’


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Hake, saffron mashed taters and olive tapenade
> View attachment 145080


What’s the sauce beneath the mash? Whole dish looks wonderful.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> What’s the sauce beneath the mash? Whole dish looks wonderful.


Thanks, I honestly don't know what to call it, so I'll just give you the recipe. I got it from Rick Stein.

Make an olive oil mayo, just a straight up mayo with olive oil.
Fry carrot, onion, orange peel and red chili for 5 minutes. Add chopped tomato, orange juice, white wine, fish stock and cook for 20 minutes. Season with salt and white pepper.
Strain the sauce. Add the mayo to a pan and slowly stir in the sauce. Cook on a low heat until it thickens just enough to coat the back of a spoon.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Thanks, I honestly don't know what to call it, so I'll just give you the recipe. I got it from Rick Stein.
> 
> Make an olive oil mayo, just a straight up mayo with olive oil.
> Fry carrot, onion, orange peel and red chili for 5 minutes. Add chopped tomato, white wine, fish stock and cook for 20 minutes. Season with salt and white pepper.
> Strain the sauce. Add the mayo to a pan and slowly stir in the sauce. Cook on a low heat until it thickens just enough to coat the back of a spoon.



Cheers! I like Rick Stein's recipes, I have one of his books.


----------



## coxhaus

DitmasPork said:


> In the states it’s often called whiting—delicious, underrated, economical, sustainable. Sadly, sometimes suffers from a reputation as ‘poor people’s food.’
> 
> View attachment 145083



I have caught and eaten whitings coast fishing. I thought it was good. They looked a little different than the picture and were not real big.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's casual family supper for five people.
• Mesquite Grilled Ahi Belly
• Manila Clams with Basil and Wine
• Grilled Andouille Sausage
• Charred Bok Choi
• Local Starfruit Salsa with Backyard Scallion, Hawaiian Chili Pepper Water
• Broken Rice
• Fruit Platter
• Tossed Salad


----------



## coxhaus

Hard act to follow but I was at a Wine dinner last week and they made some wonderful mashed potatoes. So, I had to make mashed potatoes. I ended up putting bolognaise sauce on I made a while back. I like potatoes and tomatoes together.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> Hard act to follow but I was at a Wine dinner last week and they made some wonderful mashed potatoes. So, I had to make mashed potatoes. I ended up putting bolognaise sauce on I made a while back. I like potatoes and tomatoes together.
> 
> View attachment 145120


That could pass for a riff on Shepherd’s Pie!


----------



## AT5760

I had a butternut squash to use, so this is what I came up with.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Last night's casual family supper for five people.
> • Mesquite Grilled Ahi Belly
> • Manila Clams with Basil and Wine
> • Grilled Andouille Sausage
> • Charred Bok Choi
> • Local Starfruit Salsa with Backyard Scallion, Hawaiian Chili Pepper Water
> • Broken Rice
> • Fruit Platter
> • Tossed Salad
> 
> View attachment 145095
> 
> View attachment 145096
> 
> View attachment 145097
> 
> View attachment 145098
> 
> View attachment 145099


Your family must be damned thrilled when you visit!


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> Hard act to follow but I was at a Wine dinner last week and they made some wonderful mashed potatoes. So, I had to make mashed potatoes. I ended up putting bolognaise sauce on I made a while back. I like potatoes and tomatoes together.
> 
> View attachment 145120


Sheppard's pie Italiano. I want that now!


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Your family must be damned thrilled when you visit!



Cheers! Yeah, they're happy. The ingredients here are really inspirational, also gives be the opportunity to work the knives, prepping in larger quantities than I typically cook up in my NYC apartment.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

cold ... rainy ... nice change ... roasted some root veg (thx Marko for the help) and baked (I never bake sweet but Rugelach is kinda nice now that I have my own little fruit orchard to make jam ...). Gold beets are stupid pretty when in season with a variety for the others.

Rugelach with two fillings - same dough - Blackberries with walnuts (w/ dried blackberry-sugar dusting) and Italian plum with pecan (w/ dried red raspberry-sugar dusting)


----------



## Lars

Flank steak tacos with avocado, pickled red onion, chipotle salsa and habanero hot sauce


----------



## btbyrd

Souvlaki night.


----------



## cooktocut

Picked up my first Raquin here on BST and thought what better way to break it in than slice up a ton of bacon 

These are two Berkshire pork bellies, freestyled the seasoning a little bit but one is garlic and pepper based and the other is chili pepper and berbere. About 10 lbs a piece, cured for 2 weeks and then cold smoked for 2 days.










Edited for spelling


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple food for supper. Mesquite grilled beef + Yanick suji.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Simple food for supper.


The meat is looking a little anaemic


----------



## Honerabi

coxhaus said:


> I like to cook Texas Red fish like that. It comes out great. But I like tuna better. Nice piece of fish.
> 
> How do you get Mesquite wood in Hawaii? Thats a Texas wood.


Kiawe is used in Hawaii.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> The meat is looking a little anaemic


Looks like the pre-70s photos of food in the family photo album.


----------



## Honerabi

It's all about the light.


----------



## DitmasPork

Honerabi said:


> Kiawe is used in Hawaii.


Kiawe is wonderful, but can be pricey unless you make your own. Mainland (cheap) brands the most common.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Leftover breakfast sausage links, an onion my wife must've used for something and is now drying out, wilted spinach, last of my sister-in-law's garden tomatoes... What to do, what to do???





Akifusa AS 180 gyuto:





Mac Pro:





Whip up a quick but yummy homemade tomato sauce, soften the onions and warm up the sausage:





And....

Tortilla pizza!


----------



## DamageInc

Braised beef udon noodles with stir fried broccoli and onions.


----------



## Bear




----------



## justaute




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

justaute said:


> View attachment 145506



Well ya gotta tell us what that great looking food is!


----------



## justaute

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well ya gotta tell us what that great looking food is!


haha...just threw something together for lunch. Baby bok choy with garlic in oyster sauce. Stir-fried julienne-cut chicken breast with bell peppers and onion in chili sauce.


----------



## justaute

Made this last weekend in my pellet smoker. Ribs in Blues Hog Tennessee Red BBQ sauce and stuffed mushrooms (shrimp, Italian bread crumbs, onions, peppers, and mozzarella cheese).


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato ‘n Portuguese Sausage Hash with Eggs. 
Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato from the front yard spud patch; chilies, scallion from the backyard.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Spicy Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato ‘n Portuguese Sausage Hash with Eggs.


Purty!


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Purty!


Cheers! Here they’re plentiful enough that they end up in purple pies, ice cream, purée, etc. Very cool color.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My wife's all-time favorite thing I've ever made her is Croque Madame.

So, for her birthday dinner, that's what she got.





The toast has a really nice whole grain mustard.


----------



## Chips

Does it count if you didn't make it yourself?

My wife bought me a passionfruit cake for my birthday.


----------



## DitmasPork

Family style steak platter and Ahi Shoyu Poké—my contributions to a simple supper at my brother’s house to watch the University of Hawaii play Fresno. Ain’t gonna serve ribeye for a beer and football night!
Top Sirloin a perfect cut to feed a crowd and not break the bank; ahi shoyu poké because it’s required eating in Hawaii.
Both easy peasy dishes. Steak salted a good hour before grilling over mesquite coals, seasoned with lime, olive oil, chili. Ahi poké seasoned with shoyu, sesame oil, sweet onion, ginger, backyard chili and scallion.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

not sure some of you would know what this is. it is called Chilequeles. its a super basic Mexican Breakfast.

use up old chips and quick braise them in a chili sauce. I did it with an egg or two.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chips said:


> Does it count if you didn't make it yourself?
> 
> My wife bought me a passionfruit cake for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 145531


happy b day!!


----------



## Lars

Today I made Rick Bayless recipe for Chili with Negra Modelo. Instead of all Ancho chili I use 35% Ancho, 35% Pasilla, 15% Mulato and 15% Arbol.
Never had chili like this before, but I think mine came out a little too thick. Tasted awesome though, deep complex flavor - really satisfying.


----------



## MarcelNL

finally it was time to try the acquarello, added almond/breadcrumb butterflied free range chicken and a salad.

Cepe risotto, with some fermented garlic and fennel, the acquarello is wel worth it!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> finally it was time to try the acquarello


Nice spread! Pretty special rice imo.


----------



## MarcelNL

indeed, it keeps bite and absorbs so much flavor!


----------



## justaute

Had some leftovers yesterday and threw this together for dinner. Fried rice...made with wild/brown rice (a bit of sacrilege), green onion, sweet onion, eggs, and bratwurst.

P.s. used my Watanabe Pro nakiri on protein for the first time.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

justaute said:


> Had some leftovers yesterday and threw this together for dinner. Fried rice...made with wild/brown rice (a bit of sacrilege), green onion, sweet onion, eggs, and bratwurst.
> 
> P.s. used my Watanabe Pro nakiri on protein for the first time.View attachment 145659



Nice. 

Psst... I use a nakiri on proteins all the time.


----------



## esoo

Weekend at the cottage


----------



## BazookaJoe

Short ribs braised in red wine… my wife insisted, who am I to deny her the beef.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

tying to eat healthy tonight. veggie hash with Barley. total vegan. haha..I need some sliced rare beef BAD!!

NOT Beige colored.


----------



## daniel_il

dinner


----------



## parbaked

Light supper spread…
Cheeses were Tomme Corse from Corsica, farmstead Brie Fermier from Ile de France and Salva Cremasco from Lombardy. Bread is a seeded Demi from Jane the Bakery.
We also had a few pineapple guavas aka feijoa from a friend’s backyard in Oakland.




Shrimp and avocado salad and charred shishito peppers




Local Malossol caviar with buckwheat bilinis


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Only picture I managed to grab tonight...






Spatchcocked these Cornish "hens" with my Masakane honesuki then smoked and ultimately charred them. Turned out great. Made a homemade Asian-biased BBQ sauce and mashed potatoes with the leftover Béchamel sauce from last night.


----------



## Michi

BazookaJoe said:


> my wife insisted


Sounds like she had some beef with you…


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> NOT Beige colored.


The wrath of @Carl Kotte is about to descend on you!


----------



## Oshidashi

Green papaya salad


----------



## Michi

40-day dry-aged scotch fillet with freshly-made toum and a radish salad.




For desert, home-made crispy hazelnut filo pastry with halva and maple syrup.




PS: It's beige.


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup


----------



## AT5760

Are leeks reasonably priced where you live? Every time I think about making soup with leeks, I look at the recipe, look at the grocery store price, and change my mind.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Only picture I managed to grab tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spatchcocked these Cornish "hens" with my Masakane honesuki then smoked and ultimately charred them. Turned out great. Made a homemade Asian-biased BBQ sauce and mashed potatoes with the leftover Béchamel sauce from last night.



Beauty - I must have gotten the same "memo" as we cookied exactly the same protein (dry rub vs BBQ & minus the Bechamel) .. LOL ... in fairness I did the backbone removal with MAC shears ...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MontezumaBoy said:


> Beauty - I must have gotten the same "memo" as we cookied exactly the same protein (dry rub vs BBQ & minus the Bechamel) .. LOL ... in fairness I did the backbone removal with MAC shears ...



I normally use shears and advocate them for the task. I just wanted to see how the Masakane edge held up. It did well. 

Also, I dry rubbed as well. Sauce was served on the side.


----------



## camochili

I am a huge fan of gravies and thick sauces. What else than noodels could be a better base to have some bolognese or carbonara?
it took me a while to appreciate pestos and dry sauces. But today i like all kinds of and so we have here a pasta with radiccio and a orange-caper-sauce


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Leek and potato soup
> View attachment 145757


wow. is this a difficult recipe? i love potatoes. i love leeks!


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> wow. is this a difficult recipe? i love potatoes. i love leeks!


It's dead simple! I don't have a written recipe, but I'm more than happy to have a go at writing one. I would be stoked if you gave it a try..!

Leek and potato soup

1 small onion, sliced
3 leeks, white and light green parts only, sliced and rinsed 
Potatoes, about the same amount by weight as leek, peeled and thinly sliced
Butter
Chicken stock
White wine
Bouquet garni of bay leaf and thyme
Salt and pepper

Put the sliced potato in a bowl of cold water for 5-10 minutes to get rid of some of the starch. Rinse and dry.
Heat the butter over medium heat and add the onion, leak and potato. Sweat until the leeks collapse. Season with a little salt and pepper.
Add a splash of white wine and enough chicken stock to cover the vegetables. Add the bouquet garni and bring to a boil.
Reduce to a simmer and cook for 15-20 minutes. Pour of and save some of the liquid and remove the bouquet garni.
Puree in a blender or with a stick and use the reserved liquid to adjust the consistency. Season with more salt and pepper.

I like to garnish with creme fraiche and chives, but do whatever floats you boat..!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> It's dead simple! I don't have a written recipe, but I'm more than happy to have a go at writing one. I would be stoked if you gave it a try..!
> 
> Leek and potato soup
> 
> 1 small onion, sliced
> 3 leeks, white and light green parts only, sliced and rinsed
> Potatoes, about the same amount by weight as leek, peeled and thinly sliced
> Butter
> Chicken stock
> White wine
> Bouquet garni of bay leaf and thyme
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Put the sliced potato in a bowl of cold water for 5-10 minutes to get rid of some of the starch. Rinse and dry.
> Heat the butter over medium heat and add the onion, leak and potato. Sweat until the leeks collapse. Season with a little salt and pepper.
> Add a splash of white wine and enough chicken stock to cover the vegetables. Add the bouquet garni and bring to a boil.
> Reduce to a simmer and cook for 15-20 minutes. Pour of and save some of the liquid and remove the bouquet garni.
> Puree in a blender or with a stick and use the reserved liquid to adjust the consistency. Season with more salt and pepper.
> 
> I like to garnish with creme fraiche and chives, but do whatever floats you boat..!


thanks. i am going to try this. i imagine a yellow potato?


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> thanks. i am going to try this. i imagine a yellow potato?


No problem, yellow spuds ftw.


----------



## coxhaus

I decided I needed a nice desert this afternoon. It is a great cool day as a cool front ran through. I made an Upside-down Apple tart. I had a little trouble on the flip. What would make it better but a good Sauternes wine. This is going to be a good afternoon.


----------



## BillHanna

Now please make me one with pears.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Today I made Rick Bayless recipe for Chili with Negra Modelo. Instead of all Ancho chili I use 35% Ancho, 35% Pasilla, 15% Mulato and 15% Arbol.
> Never had chili like this before, but I think mine came out a little too thick. Tasted awesome though, deep complex flavor - really satisfying.
> View attachment 145613
> 
> View attachment 145612


You’re in Europe right? Is it difficult sourcing Mexican ingredients?


----------



## coxhaus

BillHanna said:


> Now please make me one with pears.



It's on the list.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> You’re in Europe right? Is it difficult sourcing Mexican ingredients?


I'm in Denmark. I can buy chipotle in adobo and canned tomatillos at my local ethnic grocer. The dried chilies I bought online. Fresh stuff like epazote and poblano is out of reach.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> I'm in Denmark. I can buy chipotle in adobo and canned tomatillos at my local ethnic grocer. The dried chilies I bought online. Fresh stuff like epazote and poblano is out of reach.


 just curious. any GREAT Mexican restuarants in Denmark? i seem to remember a semi famous chef set up camp there..


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> just curious. any GREAT Mexican restuarants in Denmark? i seem to remember a semi famous chef set up camp there..








Restaurant Sanchez Copenhagen – Sanchez offers a full exploration of Mexican cooking.







lovesanchez.com


----------



## coxhaus

Be careful with epazote. It grows well in Texas. I added too much to some pinto beans and I had the most real vivid dreams, way over the top. I am careful with that spice.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> I'm in Denmark. I can buy chipotle in adobo and canned tomatillos at my local ethnic grocer. The dried chilies I bought online. Fresh stuff like epazote and poblano is out of reach.


Cool! You’re sorted for the basics. Luckily there’re a lot of Mexican grocery stores in Brooklyn where I live that carry most things. Bayless is a good info source, I’ve a few of his books among others on the subject.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Cool! You’re sorted for the basics. Luckily there’re a lot of Mexican grocery stores in Brooklyn where I live that carry most things. Bayless is a good info source, I’ve a few of his books among others on the subject.



His kitchen is freaking sweet too!


----------



## DitmasPork

Instant ramen lunch.
Shoyu Ramen with 7-Minute Ajitsuke Tamago, Skillet Portuguese Linguiça, Backyard Scallion, Hawaiian Chili Pepper.


----------



## Oshidashi

AT5760 said:


> Are leeks reasonably priced where you live? Every time I think about making soup with leeks, I look at the recipe, look at the grocery store price, and change my mind.



Our local supermarket charges $2.27 per leek. Not cheap, but certainly not prohibitive.


----------



## justaute

Didn't cook anything today. Every once in a while, I am reminded of this cooking scene from the movie Eat Drink Man Woman.


----------



## DitmasPork

justaute said:


> Didn't cook anything today. Every once in a while, I am reminded of this cooking scene from the movie Eat Drink Man Woman.




That's awesome, and humbling! I've not seen that film.
BTW, nice rack(s).


----------



## justaute

DitmasPork said:


> That's awesome, and humbling! I've not seen that film.
> BTW, nice rack(s).
> View attachment 145875
> 
> View attachment 145876


It's one of Ang Lee's first well-known films.


----------



## DitmasPork

justaute said:


> It's one of Ang Lee's first well-known films.


I've heard of it, but never got around to seeing it. One of these night's I'll look for it on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Scooter

Really liked that film. By a few minutes in I thought I could guess what was going to happen in the story. But it surprised me.

And there is a lot of great-looking food.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> It's dead simple! I don't have a written recipe, but I'm more than happy to have a go at writing one. I would be stoked if you gave it a try..!
> 
> Leek and potato soup
> 
> 1 small onion, sliced
> 3 leeks, white and light green parts only, sliced and rinsed
> Potatoes, about the same amount by weight as leek, peeled and thinly sliced
> Butter
> Chicken stock
> White wine
> Bouquet garni of bay leaf and thyme
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Put the sliced potato in a bowl of cold water for 5-10 minutes to get rid of some of the starch. Rinse and dry.
> Heat the butter over medium heat and add the onion, leak and potato. Sweat until the leeks collapse. Season with a little salt and pepper.
> Add a splash of white wine and enough chicken stock to cover the vegetables. Add the bouquet garni and bring to a boil.
> Reduce to a simmer and cook for 15-20 minutes. Pour of and save some of the liquid and remove the bouquet garni.
> Puree in a blender or with a stick and use the reserved liquid to adjust the consistency. Season with more salt and pepper.
> 
> I like to garnish with creme fraiche and chives, but do whatever floats you boat..!



I am going to cook this when I find a leek. We have lots of onions but leeks are harder to find. This looks delicious.


----------



## OldGloryXX

Spatchcock Chicken


----------



## Lars

Thai basil duck


----------



## chefwp

It's been many many years since I made this but there were three way overripe bananas to deal with, banana bread. The irony is I don't eat raw bananas as I have a slight intolerance, something just south of a full blown allergy. But I do love me some nana bread. Something about cooking them alters the protein that causes my mild but annoying issues.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Restaurant Sanchez Copenhagen – Sanchez offers a full exploration of Mexican cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovesanchez.com


Are you in Copenhagen, Lars? When I lived in Scandinavia in the 90s, whenever I visited Copenhagen I tried to make time to go to a small blues bar called "Mojo," wonderful place. I wonder if it is still there.


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> Are you in Copenhagen, Lars? When I lived in Scandinavia in the 90s, whenever I visited Copenhagen I tried to make time to go to a small blues bar called "Mojo," wonderful place. I wonder if it is still there.


No, I'm from the mainland. Mojo is still around. I agree, it's a great place.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> No, I'm from the mainland. Mojo is still around. I agree, it's a great place.


That's good to hear. I'm overdue for a visit to both Copenhagen and my old home, Stockholm. 
Funny, I was always talking up Mojo to my then-girlfriend/now-wife, but the couple times we went to Copenhagen, wouldn't you know it, Mojo had some weird programming going on, like a Beatles cover band, or some-such. Not that I have anything against Beatles cover bands, it is just not what I was always going on about describing the great gritty blues bands that we came to know the place for.


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> That's good to hear. I'm overdue for a visit to both Copenhagen and my old home, Stockholm.
> Funny, I was always talking up Mojo to my then-girlfriend/now-wife, but the couple times we went to Copenhagen, wouldn't you know it, Mojo had some weird programming going on, like a Beatles cover band, or some-such. Not that I have anything against Beatles cover bands, it is just not what I was always going on about describing the great gritty blues bands that we came to know the place for.


That sounds familiar. Denmark is a small place, so there is only a limited amount of talent around. Some filler is unavoidable.


----------



## coxhaus

It is still cool so I am using my oven. Here is my German dish. It is Bratwurst, sauerkraut, potatoes, onions, apple, and caraway seeds. Be kind I am a long ways from Germany.


----------



## DamageInc

Had some buttermilk that was close to expiration, so made pancakes.


----------



## Bodine

Chicken marsala over wild rice with green beans


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I'll probably never do this again. Chicken PHO!! I think I used every pan I own and I still have a gallon of leftovers.

not worth the effort when a big bowl at a pho joint is $10. hahah. too much work.


----------



## Bico Doce

Super simple but always a favorite of mine, Polynesian style teriyaki chicken.


----------



## parbaked

Broiled short ribs, scallion pancake and miso soup with daikon and tofu…


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple Spaghetti Bolognese Supper.
Beef mince, Portuguese linguiça, backyard herbs, Australian red wine, Vietnamese fish sauce, Hawaiian chili pepper water, local sweet onion, were some of the ingredients shaping this Bolognese.
240 OUL, gyuto, ginsan


----------



## Lars

The leftover duck breast from yesterday made a yummy fry-up with the veggie scraps I found in the fridge. An egg and some pickled beet didn't hurt..


----------



## camochili

justaute said:


> Didn't cook anything today. Every once in a while, I am reminded of this cooking scene from the movie Eat Drink Man Woman.



haha... long time ago since i saw it.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made this for lunch. Italian Sausage, mint, tomatoes, and garlic. It tastes good to me.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> The leftover duck breast from yesterday made a yummy fry-up with the veggie scraps I found in the fridge. An egg and some pickled beet didn't hurt..
> View attachment 146017


Making leftovers look like they came from a five star restaurant is true art. I’m impressed, as always.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> I'll probably never do this again. Chicken PHO!! I think I used every pan I own and I still have a gallon of leftovers.
> 
> not worth the effort when a big bowl at a pho joint is $10. hahah. too much work.
> 
> View attachment 145965


Looks good! I’m actually sitting in a pho joint right now, waiting on my order.


----------



## coxhaus

If I eat Asian, I eat PHO or Vietnamese Vermicelli noodles. They make good ones in Austin.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> If I eat Asian, I eat PHO or Vietnamese Vermicelli noodles. They make good ones in Austin.



I could easily eat Vietnamese everyday. Although, I could say the same about Chinese, French, Mexican, Japanese, etc.


----------



## coxhaus

DitmasPork said:


> I could easily eat Vietnamese everyday. Although, I could say the same about Chinese, French, Mexican, Japanese, etc.



I don't eat Chinses any more. It is old hat. I eat Vietnamese or Thai. French and German are hard to find for me. Mexican I eat all the time. They break down into at least 3 sub categories being Central Mexico, Tex Mex, and New Mexico style which are different in my mind. The only Japanese I can think of is Ramen places. I eat at a lot of steak houses. Then I guess you can add down home cooking. There is one Korean house that I eat at in Austin.


----------



## parbaked

coxhaus said:


> I don't eat Chinses any more. It is old hat.


I know like thousands of years of culture and all we get is egg foo young, General Toe’s chicken and crap egg rolls…waste of time!


----------



## coxhaus

Yea, Shrimp Vietnamese rolls are much better than egg rolls.


----------



## MarcelNL

coxhaus said:


> I am going to cook this when I find a leek. We have lots of onions but leeks are harder to find. This looks delicious.


I'd like to suggest adding a quote to the repertoire;

I will cook this 

As it springs to my mind frequently looking at the dishes laid out in this thread


----------



## coxhaus

Leek is on my list but I have to go to Austin to buy them.


----------



## McMan

Lars said:


> I use 35% Ancho, 35% Pasilla, 15% Mulato and 15% Arbol.


I use a similar ratio. Good stuff!
It's also fun to experiment with adding/subbing Pasilla, Guajillo, and/or Puya (if you can find them). Also, if you can find Morita, they add a little smokiness. Messing around with % and types can be a good way to spend a cold winter...


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> I don't eat Chinses any more. It is old hat. I eat Vietnamese or Thai. French and German are hard to find for me. Mexican I eat all the time. They break down into at least 3 sub categories being Central Mexico, Tex Mex, and New Mexico style which are different in my mind. The only Japanese I can think of is Ramen places. I eat at a lot of steak houses. Then I guess you can add down home cooking. There is one Korean house that I eat at in Austin.


Ever eat at Uchiko? I’ve not, but checked out the cookbook.


----------



## coxhaus

DitmasPork said:


> Ever eat at Uchiko? I’ve not, but checked out the cookbook.



Yes. The funnest was we went to a wine dinner many years ago and it was all about Sake.

PS
My wife reminded me it was not full dinner but sake tasting with 3 or 4 courses as it was part of the Austin Wine festival. And I have never been to the big one downtown only the small one off Lamar around 43th street.


----------



## chefwp

Autumn, return to your ovens, northern-hemispherical people, it is time once again to roast without fear of destroying the efforts of your air conditioner. Maybe start with carrots to go with those braised chicken thighs and lellow rice.











plating: my rice needs a green herb or some scallions on top!


----------



## Michi

Living Down Under can be a real curse. Because all the cool recipes that are getting published right now are totally season-inappropriate for someone living in a sub-tropical climate In the Southern Hemisphere.

I live and suffer…


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> Living Down Under can be a real curse. Because all the cool recipes that are getting published right now are totally season-inappropriate for someone living in a sub-tropical climate In the Southern Hemisphere.
> 
> I live and suffer…


I'm sorry, my friend. I try so hard to avoid the oven in the summer, but I also often crack, emergency pizza and emergency mac and cheese are often the reason...
Look on the bright side, in a few months, while we are freezing our nads off, you will probably be drinking white wine in the sun and grilling the freshest of food.


----------



## Lars

Rump of lamb, broccoli stem, onion purée, anchovy dressing and lamb jus


----------



## Steampunk

chefwp said:


> I'm sorry, my friend. I try so hard to avoid the oven in the summer, but I also often crack, emergency pizza and emergency mac and cheese are often the reason...
> Look on the bright side, in a few months, while we are freezing our nads off, you will probably be drinking white wine in the sun and grilling the freshest of food.




Another Tim Minchin fan. Cool.


----------



## DitmasPork

Egg ribbons—simple salad garnish for last night's supper.


----------



## parbaked

Your posts make me miss cooking in Hawaii….


----------



## Chips

Made a simple pot roast tonight to welcome in the cooler weather, but the real star of the night was the side dish. Pan seared brussels sprouts with bacon, maple butter and sweet and spicy glazed pecans. This one's going to stay in the rotation.


----------



## FiveAgst1

Chips said:


> Made a simple pot roast tonight to welcome in the cooler weather, but the real star of the night was the side dish. Pan seared brussels sprouts with bacon, maple butter and sweet and spicy glazed pecans. This one's going to stay in the rotation.
> 
> View attachment 146302
> View attachment 146291


That looks outstanding!! Have never thought to add pecans or maple. Usually, do my sprouts with honey and balsamic glaze, but this looks way better


----------



## Lars

The chicken, salad and tzatziki is really just an alibi for eating the greek lemon potatoes




Also rendered some lard, because Rick Bayless says you should and I'm not going to argue


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> Pan seared brussels sprouts with bacon, maple butter and sweet and spicy glazed pecans.


I would love a recipe for this!


----------



## esoo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Friday night beers require Friday night pasta...


----------



## Bico Doce

I am a sucker for a buttery pan pizza crust


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My wife decided that Friday night beers requires something sweet so...

Peanut butter French toast, topped with berry compote and sprinkled with creamy queso fresco:





She approved.


----------



## camochili

Pork loins with some apple vegetables


----------



## Michi

Drove past the fish market and couldn't resist buying some fish…


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Drove past the fish market and couldn't resist buying some fish…
> View attachment 146417


I could eat that if you breaded and deep fried! Looks pretty, but raw fish is tough for me to grasp. Grew up in the midwest where fresh seafood was catfish and crappies!


----------



## cooktocut

Had one of the most satisfying and relaxing mornings I’ve had in a while.

Taking a few things out of the dry age fridge to make room for the new. First up is a wagyu brisket I did for 60 days. Trimmed it up, salt and pepper, straight in the smoker for around 30 hours at 225. This is what I’ll be serving for our office dinner tomorrow night.









Next up is a strip loin. Started off with high hopes for the new suji, and quickly resorted to an oversized 330mm Takeda gyuto. Definitely need the heft when getting through the thick crust of these. I usually cut and trim an entire loin while keeping it on my board. Since they’re both wagyu and aged, they start to melt pretty quickly, so I end up having to rush a little. This morning I kept the steaks on a cookie sheet in the fridge and took them out one at a time, then put them back in when done. This allowed me to take my time, do a better job at trimming only what I have to, and I enjoyed the process so much more. Last step was vacuum sealing and freezing.


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> Pork loins with some apple vegetables


That looks delicious


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sea bream in salt crust:


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> That looks delicious


Tak. Much appreciated


----------



## Chips

Hummus, toasted pita, veggies. Straight from ATC. Go Giants!


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> I would love a recipe for this!


I’ll be able to do better than this after the Giants game is over. Let me know if you can see this. It’s fairly simple


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chips said:


> Hummus, toasted pita, veggies. Straight from ATC. Go Giants!
> View attachment 146502



What is that beautiful knife?


----------



## ptolemy

Made a large batch of bolognese (first time since april) I sprained my wrist pretty badly a while back and now, I can't really use my nice copper pan.... since full it's over 40lbs... This is is almost same size and about 15 lbs less (all-clad mc2 16qt).

i split veggie and meat for first hour to save time...
pic 1 and 2. 3 prepping the rest of stuff 

4. chicken livers 
5. chicken livers, veggie, 1qt of milk after about 30 min
6. added tomatoes (san marzano + paste) also 2 bottles of vine and 2qts of chicken brother (tomatoes were allowed to cook 15 min, and then wine added and cooked off for 45 min. 
7. final result after 3 hrs in oven, skimming fat too

my copper pot is 40cm about 18qt and this is about 34-35cm. and it's noticeable when in oven. copper imo makes it easier to fat out and it evaporates a bit better too... but this one didn't do that bad!


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I’ll be able to do better than this after the Giants game is over. Let me know if you can see this. It’s fairly simple


I can see it just fine. Thank you for this!


----------



## Chips

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What is that beautiful knife?


@Kippington ’s first Honyaki!!


----------



## Michi

Fish fried rice with pickled avocado.


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde
> View attachment 146440


Very nice looking, @Lars ! The red is (red) onion or a white one marinated thus colored?


----------



## Sdo

DitmasPork said:


> Spicy Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato ‘n Portuguese Sausage Hash with Eggs.
> Okinawan Purple Sweet Potato from the front yard spud patch; chilies, scallion from the backyard.
> View attachment 145510
> 
> View attachment 145511
> 
> View attachment 145512
> 
> View attachment 145513
> 
> View attachment 145514


It looks amazing but never heard or seen any "Portuguese Sausage Hash with Eggs".


----------



## DitmasPork

Sdo said:


> It looks amazing but never heard or seen any "Portuguese Sausage Hash with Eggs".


Cheers! Don’t think I heard of it either, before making it. Was ‘fridge foraging for brekkie. Wanted to make use of Okinawan sweet potatoes from the garden and Portuguese sausage in the ‘fridge.


----------



## Sdo

Fair enough  What I see there is chouriço but I understand that it is called "sausage" abroad.
To the portuguese a sausage is a different thing and it is not typical at all.

Back to what matters your food always looks amazing and one day I will cook like that. Ahahah.

Cheers!


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> Very nice looking, @Lars ! The red is (red) onion or a white one marinated thus colored?


Thanks! It is pickled red onion.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of spicy-oven-baked-cauliflower with Kamon denty sanmai:


----------



## josemartinlopez

OMG I got to get a @KAMON Knives and purple cauliflower!!! That's so beautiful!


----------



## Lars

Penne with braised broccoli and tomato, topped with toasted panko


----------



## Star

camochili said:


> Pork loins with some apple vegetables
> View attachment 146410
> View attachment 146411
> View attachment 146412
> View attachment 146413
> View attachment 146414
> View attachment 146415
> View attachment 146416


Looks great. I note pictures are not in order or at least on my device.
Q1. Did you fry the pork loin first s add them the apples and remainder?
Q2. What fat or oil are you using?
Cheers


----------



## Gruenburger

Left: koji crusted kosher denver wagyu (9+)….well done
Right: koji crusted Japanese A5 New York strip - medium rare


----------



## Bico Doce

Guacamole for Sunday night football (but I got little kids so I actually ended up watching cartoons)


----------



## cooktocut

Finished brisket! Overflowed the cutting board with juice


----------



## Lars

Rich Red Mole from Rick Bayless "Authentic Mexican" cookbook, with chicken, rice and greens


----------



## Caleb Cox

Have you ordered any huitlacoche yet? I respect your rabbithole sir.


----------



## Lars

Caleb Cox said:


> Have you ordered any huitlacoche yet? I respect your rabbithole sir.


No, never heard of it before - my quick google search has me intrigued though. Thanks for the clue, sir..


----------



## camochili

Of the many differnt thai curries, Paneng style is my favourite. It was time do it again and everytime we have it, it's like being travelling











.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Went to the daily veggie stand to get inspired, bought a huge bag of veggies, and made veggie lasagne. I used 3 knives (because I wanted to compare and use them)…


----------



## camochili

Star said:


> Looks great. I note pictures are not in order or at least on my device.
> Q1. Did you fry the pork loin first s add them the apples and remainder?
> Q2. What fat or oil are you using?
> Cheers


Thank you. 
For some reason that i don't know, the pictures don't get numbers in a specific order on the phone. So i believe this is why they don't show up in the right order.
To answer your questions: First of all i fried the bacon without oil. The idea was to use the fat to fry the rest in it, but it turned out to be not enough. So i added some olive oil. 
Then i fried the pork for a few minutes on each side, took it out and used the stock to fry the appels first, add the whitewine and then the spinach until it had reduced the volume. At the end i added the meat to get a bit warm. 
On the plate i guarnished with the crumbeled bacon and some pecannuts, and served it right away.


----------



## esoo

Canadian Thanksgiving Dinner


----------



## Lars

Dry brined pork chop, mash and leek with broccoli


----------



## DitmasPork

Akule (Big Eyed Scad) Poké! Yum. Sex in a bowl. Fave poké.
IMO, akule, opelu, aku and moi are the best fish for making poké. Ahi is fine, easier to get, common.


----------



## DitmasPork

cooktocut said:


> Finished brisket! Overflowed the cutting board with juice
> 
> View attachment 146613


Your meat looks amazing!


----------



## BazookaJoe

I finally got around to trying my hand at fried rice. Besides needing to work on my wok seasoning, I think it came out pretty good for a first try. House Special Fried Rice ala Boca,, the missus gives it 2 chopsticks up!


----------



## DitmasPork

BazookaJoe said:


> I finally got around to trying my hand at fried rice. Besides needing to work on my wok seasoning, I think it came out pretty good for a first try. House Special Fried Rice ala Boca,, the missus gives it 2 chopsticks up!
> 
> View attachment 146890


Nice wok setup!


----------



## DitmasPork

Ahi sashimi platter.
A vendor at the farmer’s market was selling amazingly fresh ahi for $8 a pound.
Bought a 2 lb chunk, invited some family over to my parent’s for an impromptu feast.


----------



## BazookaJoe

DitmasPork said:


> Nice wok setup!



200,000 BTU! 

Wok Burner (UK)


----------



## BillHanna

DitmasPork said:


> Your meat looks amazing!


TWSS


----------



## Lars

It's been a while since I've made pasta, so today I did tagliatelle and lamb ragu. Very comfy and really delicious


----------



## DitmasPork

The $8 a pound ahi from market a good excuse for a supper party at my parent’s.

Chuffed to have pulled everything together in about 2 hours—none of the dishes requiring long cooking, just a lot of cutting. OUL ginsan gyuto, Yanick sujihiki, Shihan petty.

Impromptu Island Feast Menu:
* Ahi Sashimi Platter + Shoyu Hot Mustard Dip
* Sir Fried Gai Choi (Mustard Cabbage) with Garlic, Olive Oil
* Hawaiian Style Chicken Curry (leftover
* Okowa: Glutinous Rice Steamed with Salted Salmon (bought from vendor)
* Okowa: Glutinous Rice Steamed with Fermented Mustard Leaves, Perilla Leaves (bought from vendor)
* Two Flavor Fried Chicken Wings (takeout, brother’s contribution)
* Japonica Rice (not shown)
* Salad with Local Tomato, Cucumber, Sweet Onion
* Fruit Plate (mom made this one)


----------



## chefwp

yesterday's quick and easy sardine salad for a busy day/evening became today's leftovers lunch.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> yesterday's quick and easy sardine salad for a busy day/evening became today's leftovers lunch.
> View attachment 146975
> 
> 
> View attachment 146976
> 
> View attachment 146977


Yum! Love canned sardines. Read an article about these canned sardine connoisseurs in Europe, savoring vintage, decades old cans of the stuff.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Yum! Love canned sardines. Read an article about these canned sardine connoisseurs in Europe, savoring vintage, decades old cans of the stuff.


They carry a lot of youthful nostalgia for me. Whenever I whitewater canoed and fished with my dad, my choices for lunch was either Vienna sausages on saltines or sardines packed in mustard on saltines. I loved both!


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> They carry a lot of youthful nostalgia for me. Whenever I whitewater canoed and fished with my dad, my choices for lunch was either Vienna sausages on saltines or sardines packed in mustard on saltines. I loved both!



Nostalgic for me too. You'd fit right in in Hawaii—where canned meats like SPAM, sardines, Vienna sausages, corned beef are near the summit of the food pyramid.

Some stores in rough neighborhoods have SPAM and corned beef behind lock and key—easy to shoplift, beloved food product. Difficult to nick a tuna.


----------



## btbyrd

Grilled Chilean sea bass with green curry sauce, coconut sesame rice, ginger green beans, spicy carrots, zucchini ribbons, and grilled tomatoes.


----------



## Michi

btbyrd said:


> Grilled Chilean sea bass with green curry sauce, coconut sesame rice, ginger green beans, spicy carrots, zucchini ribbons, and grilled tomatoes.


That is beautiful!


----------



## btbyrd

Michi said:


> That is beautiful!



Thanks Michi!


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> The $8 a pound ahi from market a good excuse for a supper party at my parent’s.
> 
> Chuffed to have pulled everything together in about 2 hours—none of the dishes requiring long cooking, just a lot of cutting. OUL ginsan gyuto, Yanick sujihiki, Shihan petty.
> 
> Impromptu Island Feast Menu:
> * Ahi Sashimi Platter + Shoyu Hot Mustard Dip
> * Sir Fried Gai Choi (Mustard Cabbage) with Garlic, Olive Oil
> * Hawaiian Style Chicken Curry (leftover
> * Okowa: Glutinous Rice Steamed with Salted Salmon (bought from vendor)
> * Okowa: Glutinous Rice Steamed with Fermented Mustard Leaves, Perilla Leaves (bought from vendor)
> * Two Flavor Fried Chicken Wings (takeout, brother’s contribution)
> * Japonica Rice (not shown)
> * Salad with Local Tomato, Cucumber, Sweet Onion
> * Fruit Plate (mom made this one)
> 
> View attachment 146970
> 
> View attachment 146971
> 
> View attachment 146972
> 
> View attachment 146973
> 
> View attachment 146974


setup looks great, food looks amazing... 
where's the party?


----------



## MarcelNL

chilli oil, I got fed up with the MSG content of Lao Gan Ma;

the backdrop is a result of making grape juice


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Yum! Love canned sardines. Read an article about these canned sardine connoisseurs in Europe, savoring vintage, decades old cans of the stuff.


right, there are even some restaurants here and there that specialized on this product. search for "sol e pesca" in lisbon or "sardinen bar" in berlin. 
i usually bring myself some vintage (and normal) sardine cans when going to lisbon.


----------



## Lars

Goan Pork Vindaloo


----------



## coxhaus

I finally found leeks at Whole Foods. Leeks are hard to find for me. When my wife and I arrived for shopping, they had sold out of leeks but the truck was here and the young grocer said the leeks were on the truck we just needed to wait.

Lars, I really like your recipe for leek and potato soup. It is not loaded with milk or cream. And the big deal is it tastes great. The white stuff is Mexican style sour cream with chives. I used a French Chardonnay. we drank the rest with the soup. It was great.

I also am making beef stock which this recipe calls for a leek also. I am still cooking the stock. It looks good to me.
From Boxed to Delicious Beef Stock | Chef Jean-Pierre - YouTube


----------



## tostadas

Fish tacos w mango salsa


----------



## tostadas

Simple weeknight dinner of steamed black bean spare ribs and Chinese veggies


----------



## DitmasPork

tostadas said:


> Simple weeknight dinner of steamed black bean spare ribs and Chinese veggiesView attachment 147167


That looks awesome. Love black bean spareribs!


----------



## PtownPhil

BBQ Bacon cheddar.


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple sandwich I made for my dad this morning.
Egg, Portuguese sausage, smoked Gouda, local sweet onion, on sourdough toast.


----------



## Bert2368

Do you know how hard it is to find octopus in the boondocks of Minnesota?!

Gave in and used canned, used canned crab meat too. All the rest of the ingredients are fresh. Then I read the container, discovered although front says "octopus in marinara" I'm actually using HUMBOLDT SQUID?!

It's still pretty darn good.









Vuelve a la vida - Seafood Cocktail


“Vuelve a La Vida” literally means “come back to life”, and it is the name of a seafood cocktail that will make you do just that! Oysters,




www.mexicoinmykitchen.com


----------



## Michi

Home-made Bavarian spleen sausage with potato salad.


----------



## RDalman

Very swedish longcook today. Couldn't find any good translations but a video that explained a bit what it is.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Gochujang spiced udon noodle stir fry.


----------



## Lars

Hake with Puy lentils and red wine sauce


----------



## MarcelNL

@RDalman it has the appearance of pig foreskin in something..good that you added a video showing the ingredients


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> @RDalman it has the appearance of pig foreskin in something..good that you added a video showing the ingredients


The Germans have something similar, called "Eisbein". It's a pork knuckle that has been cured with curing salts and also boiled with root vegetables. (Essentially the same as corned beef, but made with pork.) The dish is quite similar, but I have not eaten this with swedes as the main ingredient for the mash. Will give this a go once winter comes around again!


----------



## DamageInc

Had the lads over last week for some steaks.
Got a good deal on some Danish Cote de boeuf, each roughly 800g, free range, grass fed, organic, and 21 day dry aged.


----------



## DamageInc

Also made pork chops with a Dijon, cognac, and cream pan sauce.


----------



## coxhaus

DamageInc said:


> Also made pork chops with a Dijon, cognac, and cream pan sauce.
> View attachment 147323



I like this and I have a lot of pork chops in the freezer that need to be cooked. I would like to try it. Can I have the basic recipe?


----------



## Lars

Poulet Frites - chicken, fries, salad, bearnaise


----------



## DamageInc

coxhaus said:


> I like this and I have a lot of pork chops in the freezer that need to be cooked. I would like to try it. Can I have the basic recipe?


Sure, it's more of a method really. Never measure anything when I make it.

Brown the pork chops on high heat, pan almost as hot as if you are searing steak. Once browned well but not yet fully cooked through, take them off to a tray.

If there is a lot of oil in the pan, pour off most of it. Reduce heat to medium low and add a large spoonful dijon mustard and some cracked whole cloves of garlic. Fry the mustard in the remaining hot fat for 30 seconds or so. Deglaze the pan with a large splash of cognac. You can flambé if you want. Once it's reduced 80% you can pour in heavy cream and add some sprigs of thyme. I don't like too much cream as pork chops are pretty rich already, so just to taste or for however much sauce you want. Very important is to add the juices from the resting pork tray to the sauce. Add pork chops back to the pan and let them steep on low heat in sauce until cooked through.

Lots of opportunities to make changes, swap the thyme for sage or rosemary, djion for whole grain mustard, cognac for bourbon/cider, add capers or green peppercorns, replace cream with creme fraiche. I rarely make it the exact same way twice. Sometimes I like to season to taste with Worcestershire sauce instead of salt. Sometimes I'll add a very small splash of fresh cognac to the sauce right before serving.


----------



## MarcelNL

Risotto Milanese, Austrich steak and Chantarelle with a porto, red and white wine ,beef fond reduction infused with mushrooms lemon and thyme.
Salad on the side..


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Poulet Frites - chicken, fries, salad, bearnaise
> View attachment 147331



Your dishes look so simply but they are not. I would have a hard time cooking French fries at home and then you add bearnaise sauce on top of that. Nicely done.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Your dishes look so simply but they are not. I would have a hard time cooking French fries at home and then you add bearnaise sauce on top of that. Nicely done.


That's very kind, thanks. I'm flattered.


----------



## coxhaus

I made chicken with mushroom sauce. I pulled some tomatoes for our fall garden so we are having fried green tomatoes. I used Pinot red wine left over and a fig balsamic vinegar in the sauce. It tastes good to me.

I used Chef- Jean Pierre mushroom sauce on you-tube.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chili.


----------



## Michi

Sashimi.


----------



## tag98

Costco had a large wagyu striploin so i took it upon myself to cut some steak from it for dinner last night with a freshly sharpened takeda


----------



## DitmasPork

Feast to watch college football. Gon Lo Mein, Hot Sour Soup, Indonesian Pork Rendang, Chinese Chicken Salad, Genji Mai Rice, Poké Flight (bought from one of the best poké joints on Oahu).


----------



## camochili

Bell pepper stuffed with lentils and bulgur


----------



## tag98

Some more primal cutting today, slice and portioned up some picanha


----------



## coxhaus

That meat looks good to me.


----------



## Bico Doce

Had a real tough time trying to make this chili con carne look sexy… at least my dog looks pretty interested


----------



## Lars

Lettuce wraps with caramelized cabbage, spicy beef and a red salsa made from roasted garlic, guajillo and arbol chili


----------



## daddy yo yo

Okonomiyaki and @The Edge :


----------



## Lars

Another yummy spread courtesy of Rick Bayless. Chicken with habanero hot sauce, red chili rice and (re)fried beans


----------



## Koop

Baja blackened fish tacos.


----------



## parbaked

Grilled shrimp and avocado salad…


----------



## parbaked

Leftovers turned into an “Italian”shepherd’s pie…



Served with salad and some cheesy, garlic bread that wifey is kindly pointing out…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

sorry for the horrific snapshot.

hungry. made a pork chop just so I could eat it with German Red Cabbage. tried to drizzle pan sauces over pork but it made the picture look awful. hahah.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian ahi sashimi platter for last night's family supper. One of the vendors at farmers' market sells very fresh ahi for $8–10 a pound, crazy cheap compared to $26 a pound at the supermarket. Here's 2 lbs—managed to get it all on one plater. Eaten with shoyu and hot mustard.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Norwegian cod with leeks:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian ahi sashimi platter for last night's family supper. One of the vendors at farmers' market sells very fresh ahi for $8–10 a pound, crazy cheap compared to $26 a pound at the supermarket. Here's 2 lbs—managed to get it all on one plater. Eaten with shoyu and hot mustard.


 okay..i am a bit pissed i didnt get an invite. that looks AWESOME


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover ahi sashimi become tekkadon for today’s lunch.


----------



## Michi

I came across some reblochon the other day, so I made tartiflette.


----------



## Jovidah

As much as I like Reblochon, isn't that dish incredibly heavy? 
Last time I made a quiche with a similarly excessive amount of cheese it was heavy enough to give the full pregnancy experience whenever eaten.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> As much as I like Reblochon, isn't that dish incredibly heavy?


Surprisingly, no. I mean, it's cheesy, sure. But the cheese sort of mingles with everything else and doesn't go rubbery like gruyere or raclette would, so the dish is surprisingly light, despite the cheese.


----------



## Michi

double post


----------



## Lars

Pad Kra Pow - sorry for the crappier than usual pic, we are short on natural daylight around here


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Pad Kra Pow



I made that for dinner Tuesday!


----------



## valdim

RDalman said:


> Very swedish longcook today. Couldn't find any good translations but a video that explained a bit what it is. View attachment 147223



@RDalman Hey! We, in BG, have exactly the same recipie! Have you tried to add in the dish grinded horseradish mixed with vinegar and (some) salt?


----------



## coxhaus

DamageInc said:


> Sure, it's more of a method really. Never measure anything when I make it.
> 
> Brown the pork chops on high heat, pan almost as hot as if you are searing steak. Once browned well but not yet fully cooked through, take them off to a tray.
> 
> If there is a lot of oil in the pan, pour off most of it. Reduce heat to medium low and add a large spoonful dijon mustard and some cracked whole cloves of garlic. Fry the mustard in the remaining hot fat for 30 seconds or so. Deglaze the pan with a large splash of cognac. You can flambé if you want. Once it's reduced 80% you can pour in heavy cream and add some sprigs of thyme. I don't like too much cream as pork chops are pretty rich already, so just to taste or for however much sauce you want. Very important is to add the juices from the resting pork tray to the sauce. Add pork chops back to the pan and let them steep on low heat in sauce until cooked through.
> 
> Lots of opportunities to make changes, swap the thyme for sage or rosemary, djion for whole grain mustard, cognac for bourbon/cider, add capers or green peppercorns, replace cream with creme fraiche. I rarely make it the exact same way twice. Sometimes I like to season to taste with Worcestershire sauce instead of salt. Sometimes I'll add a very small splash of fresh cognac to the sauce right before serving.


I made your pork chops and they were great.


----------



## parbaked

Okonomiyaki and zaru soba lunch…


----------



## DitmasPork

Sashimi in context. Humans cannot live on sashimi alone. Here's the table spread from the other night.
• Ahi sashimi
• Brussels sprouts with bacon
• Herby salad
• Rice
• Japanese fried chicken (takeout)
• Garlicky fried shrimp (takeout)
• Noodles (takeout)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Sashimi in context. Humans cannot live on sashimi alone. Here's the table spread from the other night.
> • Ahi sashimi
> • Brussels sprouts with bacon
> • Herby salad
> • Rice
> • Japanese fried chicken (takeout)
> • Garlicky fried shrimp (takeout)
> • Noodles (takeout)
> View attachment 148068
> 
> View attachment 148069
> 
> View attachment 148070
> 
> View attachment 148071
> 
> View attachment 148072



Awesome dude. Good for you!


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome dude. Good for you!


Cheers. Too lazy to cook anything else, takeout was a godsend to round out the meal.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers. Too lazy to cook anything else, takeout was a godsend to round out the meal.



Nothing wrong with that and it's a helluva spread.


----------



## DamageInc

coxhaus said:


> I made your pork chops and they were great.
> 
> View attachment 148026


Looks nice, glad to hear it.


----------



## dang

Michi said:


> I came across some reblochon the other day, so I made tartiflette.
> View attachment 147925
> 
> View attachment 147926


That looks terrific


----------



## Lars

I don't eat a lot of sausages, but I really like Kålpølse - a danish smoked sausage made from pork and beef.
It went great with potatoes in horseradish vinaigrette and sauerkraut. Perfect for a cold and windy autumn day.


----------



## MarcelNL

a lazy Friday evening meal, meat sold as Tournedos (not quite but nice enough as steak), my version of a Waldorf salad (endive rather than Celery) using a DIY blue cheese dressing with a hint of pumpkin see oil and lemon, some apple and pine kernels. Stroe bought Bearnaise (Devoss Lemmens, the last brand that makes decent stuff even if their standard is waning) and some bake off Ciabatta.


----------



## camochili

Buttercurry with chickpeas and vegetables


----------



## daddy yo yo

Set of hot soup for cold days:


----------



## Michi

Pork loin getting ready for equilibrium cure to make lomo embuchado.




About eight days later, curing is done.




Wrapped in collagen sheet, ready for drying.




Ready after six weeks of drying to 35% weight loss.


----------



## DitmasPork

Geez Louies! You must have the calorie intake of an Olympic-era Michael Phelps. Looks great man.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Geez Louies! You must have the calorie intake of an Olympic-era Michael Phelps. Looks great man.


Thanks 

I admit that I’m a little on the heavy side, but I give a fair bit to friends and freeze things in portions, so it’s not too bad.


----------



## parbaked

DuBreton pork sirloin tonkatsu….


----------



## Michi

Just pulled a big hunk of pastrami off the smoker:


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> Pork loin getting ready for equilibrium cure to make lomo embuchado.
> View attachment 148166
> 
> About eight days later, curing is done.
> View attachment 148167
> 
> Wrapped in collagen sheet, ready for drying.
> View attachment 148168
> 
> Ready after six weeks of drying to 35% weight loss.
> View attachment 148169


Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn. That looks nice.

I don't know why lomo isn't more popular. It's one of the few ways to eat pork loin that isn't mildly dissapointing. It's surprisingly affordable too, if you can find it.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Just pulled a big hunk of pastrami off the smoker:


It made a nice sandwich:


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> I don't know why lomo isn't more popular. It's one of the few ways to eat pork loin that isn't mildly dissapointing. It's surprisingly affordable too, if you can find it.


Just make it yourself. This is probably one of the easiest charcuterie projects of all. It doesn't require any equipment, and the only "special" ingredient is collagen sheets, which you can easily buy online.


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> Just make it yourself. This is probably one of the easiest charcuterie projects of all. It doesn't require any equipment, and the only "special" ingredient is collagen sheets, which you can easily buy online.


While I applaud your enthusiasm and bravery for making your own charcutterie I don't think it's something I want to mess with. I just don't see it working within my small appartment with a small fridge, and knowing my luck I'd probably just end up giving myself botulism... 

Not even sure it'd be cost effective either, especially since I'm in the lucky position where I do have access to some stores that sell this kind of stuff at fairly okay prices (restaurant wholesalers, so you avoid the 'exotic luxury tax' supermarkets put on anything non-standard). I just don't understand why lomo isn't as common or known in the mainstream as the usual serrano and other ham stuff.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> I just don't understand why lomo isn't as common or known in the mainstream as the usual serrano and other ham stuff.


No idea either. I don't think I have ever seen it in Australia. Quite possibly, it's one of those things that never became trendy. A bit like Jamón—fifteen years ago, most people had never heard of it. Today, I can pick it up (in mediocre quality) at any supermarket.


----------



## Rainmaker

Pan seared foie gras with caramelized apples and apple gastrique demi glace. Pan roasted Westholme Wagyu MB5 bone in ribeye, compound butter.


----------



## riba

Michi said:


> Just make it yourself. This is probably one of the easiest charcuterie projects of all. It doesn't require any equipment, and the only "special" ingredient is collagen sheets, which you can easily buy online.


Is it sensitive to temperature and humidity? Wondering whether I can make it garage style... 

Looks delicious!


----------



## Lars

Coq au vin and mashed taters


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I haven't made Coq au vin in far too long. I need to rectify that this winter.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Just pulled a big hunk of pastrami off the smoker:
> View attachment 148229


that looks fantastic


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My not-yet-three year old granddaughter came and hung out today. She loves to help grandpa cook. Eggs are her favorite thing but today we made a first for both of us: granola.

Cranberry and almond on the left and chocolate chip, peanut and coconut on the right.





She chowed hers down crumbled over some plain yogurt with honey. A fine day.


----------



## parbaked

Duck, arugula, duck fat vinaigrette, Yukon mash and shishito peppers…


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Is it sensitive to temperature and humidity? Wondering whether I can make it garage style...


The recipe is geared towards making this in a refrigerator, so it's great for people without a dedicated curing chamber (like me).

The collagen sheet is used to prevent the ham from drying out too quickly and developing a dry ring on the outside (which then would prevent further drying in the center). You can get the sheets here:









DrySteak Wraps for Dry Aging Steaks - The Sausage Maker


Whether you want to add tenderness to your steak or add enzyme enhanced flavor, the DrySteak Wraps are the secret weapon! The DrySteak wrap is an innovative plant-based, breathable film, designed specifically to aid in the traditional form of Dry Aging steaks. This product gives customers the...




www.sausagemaker.com





Smooth the sheet around the meat such that there is no trapped air, and you are good to go.


----------



## BazookaJoe

It was a soup weather day here, so I made escarole and bean soup (with pancetta), strips of roasted turkey breast for a little protein and some home made crusty bread. Got my Tuscan fix...


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> Duck, arugula, duck fat vinaigrette, Yukon mash and shishito peppers…
> View attachment 148339
> 
> View attachment 148341
> View attachment 148342


Really want one of those meat flatteners, tired of constantly pushing meat down to make contact.
Duck looks good!


----------



## Michi

I found a flat piece of granite in the garden. Gave it a good wash, and there was my meat weight


----------



## Oshidashi

Lars said:


> No, never heard of it before - my quick google search has me intrigued though. Thanks for the clue, sir..



Had it many times in Mexico, black corn fungus, quite delicious ingredient. I've seen it on Amazon but don't know if canned or packaged huitlacoche is any good. I have seen the little chile lime salty crickets in Miami, though. Crush the little crispy bugs over guacamole for an umami punch.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Yum! Love canned sardines. Read an article about these canned sardine connoisseurs in Europe, savoring vintage, decades old cans of the stuff.



Something about opening a can that expired in the last century is a turn-off. On the other hand, I'll try anything once. Besides, it's no longer possible for me to die young.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> I don't eat Chinses any more. It is old hat. I eat Vietnamese or Thai. French and German are hard to find for me. Mexican I eat all the time. They break down into at least 3 sub categories being Central Mexico, Tex Mex, and New Mexico style which are different in my mind. The only Japanese I can think of is Ramen places. I eat at a lot of steak houses. Then I guess you can add down home cooking. There is one Korean house that I eat at in Austin.



Love Chinese. I just detest my crappy Americanized local Chinese restaurants. Especially since I moved from NYC. But there is so much great and varied Chinese you can make at home with some basic ingredients. And most of the work is in the prep, something that folks on these pages seem to have little problem with. The cooking part is usually fast and easy and then you have an interesting and intense umami feast, and often just one pan to clean up.


----------



## Oshidashi

Visiting my kids in Boston this weekend, and took advantage of the local fauna to make stir fried lobster in black bean garlic sauce. I dispatched the poor babies myself. Very yummy.


----------



## Michi

Potato bread rolls:


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> I found a flat piece of granite in the garden. Gave it a good wash, and there was my meat weight


I'm using a small pot, if needed adding some water for extra weight, but would like something a bit more perforated so moisture can get away (esp. when toasting bread in a pan).


----------



## camochili

Some time ago i saw a recipie that sounded interesting to me. A chinese style goulash. It was based on some oriental herbs and ingredients like black-bean paste and sichuan pepper, among others. As we had some boar in the freezer, i used that instead of beef. Here we go, the result was tasty.


----------



## Lars

Braised pheasant legs with morel sauce, asparagus and polenta


----------



## parbaked

DitmasPork said:


> Really want one of those meat flatteners, tired of constantly pushing meat down to make contact.


The Bruce Hill’s Chef’s Press is excellent because it’s vented so steam isn’t trapped under. It’s also light, but can stack for more weight, so more versatile. Was invented by a SF chef, when he ran Bix. Made in Oakland.
JB Prince sells them…buy two!








About — Chef's Press LLC







www.thechefspress.com





I promise it works much better than a rock or pot….


----------



## parbaked

Had white bread leftover from a sando experiment so l made shrimp toast for the first time.




Served with galbi, kimchi and sprouts.




Tasty, but I’ll leave out the cilantro next time…


----------



## DamageInc

Made boeuf bourguignon for the first time in a while.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Braised pheasant legs with morel sauce, asparagus and polenta
> View attachment 148472



Now you're talking! Take a hike duck! The pheasant has landed!!!


----------



## justaute

First time making Thai Basil Fried Rice -- shrimp as protein. Turned out pretty good, but definitely could be better.


----------



## MarcelNL

looking good, but where is the key ingredient ; Thai Basil ;-)


----------



## justaute

MarcelNL said:


> looking good, but where is the key ingredient ; Thai Basil ;-)


In the rice. LOL. The ingredients on the board were the ones that needed to be chopped -- as Thai basil didn't, it wasn't in the pic.


----------



## cooktocut

Hard not to play with your food when it looks this good!

I picked up two different types of A5 recently to age in my fridge… and this is the smaller of the two. It’s a 3 lb zabuton (Denver cut) that I aged for 15 days. Knife pictured is my Oatley cleaver.


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> The Bruce Hill’s Chef’s Press is excellent because it’s vented so steam isn’t trapped under. It’s also light, but can stack for more weight, so more versatile. Was invented by a SF chef, when he ran Bix. Made in Oakland.
> JB Prince sells them…buy two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About — Chef's Press LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thechefspress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise it works much better than a rock or pot….


All the better! I used to live in Oakland; I visit JB Prince whenever I have a dental appointment (a block away from my dentist).


----------



## DitmasPork

Mesquite grilled Hawaiian Grass Fed Paleron de Bœuf (top blade steak) + Charred Local Tomato, Lemon, Sweet Onion, Choi Sum + Sourdough Toast + Glass if Aussie Red Wine + 225 Raquin gyuto 

Well needed respite from Asian food in Hawaii.


----------



## Bico Doce

Salsa from heirloom tomatoes


----------



## Bico Doce

DitmasPork said:


> Mesquite grilled Hawaiian Grass Fed Paleron de Bœuf (top blade steak) + Charred Local Tomato, Lemon, Sweet Onion, Choi Sum + Sourdough Toast + Glass if Aussie Red Wine + 225 Raquin gyuto
> 
> Well needed respite from Asian food in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 148526
> 
> View attachment 148527
> 
> View attachment 148528
> 
> View attachment 148529
> 
> View attachment 148530


Steak was cooked to absolute perfection. Amazing


----------



## DitmasPork

Bico Doce said:


> Steak was cooked to absolute perfection. Amazing


Cheers! If I had a yard I'd be grillin' steaks weekly!


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Mesquite grilled Hawaiian Grass Fed Paleron de Bœuf (top blade steak) + Charred Local Tomato, Lemon, Sweet Onion, Choi Sum + Sourdough Toast + Glass if Aussie Red Wine + 225 Raquin gyuto
> 
> Well needed respite from Asian food in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 148526
> 
> View attachment 148527
> 
> View attachment 148528
> 
> View attachment 148529
> 
> View attachment 148530


I haven't yet digested supper, and now I'm drooling. I can almost taste the sliced beef through my laptop.


----------



## McMan

Lars said:


> ...and mashed taters


You're originally from Texas?!


----------



## Lars

McMan said:


> You're originally from Texas?!


Never been to Texas, I'm afraid. Am I now guilty of cultural appropriation?


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Never been to Texas, I'm afraid. Am I now guilty of cultural appropriation?


Texas? What culture?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Texas? What culture?


Culture of Texas explained


----------



## Lars

Had some pheasant stock leftover from yesterday as well as some morel sauce and asparagus, so I decided to Use Dem Leftovers(tm)

Bacon wrapped pheasant breast, morel sauce(sans morels) and asparagus risotto


----------



## camochili

Parsley risotto with cauliflower and breadcrumbs


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian style shrimp curry.


----------



## tostadas

Steak and potatoes


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

tostadas said:


> Steak and potatoesView attachment 148698



Awesome!


----------



## Oshidashi

Lars said:


> Culture of Texas explained



Well, that's about right, one page to summarize Texas culture. They may not have the annals of Niels Bohr, but they got plenty of wild boar. Texas may not abound in pickled herring with wonderful dark bread, but you can get fried catfish and white bread 'bout anywhere.


----------



## Michi

Oshidashi said:


> Texas may not abound in pickled herring with wonderful dark bread, but you can get fried catfish and white bread 'bout anywhere.


Culture!


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> I haven't yet digested supper, and now I'm drooling. I can almost taste the sliced beef through my laptop.


Hahahaha. Cheers! I’ve overdosed on Asian food—shoyu, sesame oil, ginger—needed basic food like grilled steak to get my palate back in balance.


----------



## Lars

Duck carnitas tacos with crispy duck skin chicharrones and tomatillo-avocado salsa


----------



## AT5760

Those tortillas look homemade @Lars


----------



## MarcelNL

A quick bowl of Chinese chicken, peppers, white of spring onion, with an improvised recipe using my home made chili oil (phew) ginger, garlic, some oyster sauce and aged chinese vinegar. Recipe needs some more tinkering but it's promising.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fajita time


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made New Times Chicken & Pears with Arugula. I like it.
https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1022667-sheet-pan-roasted-chicken-with-pears-and-arugula


----------



## Bico Doce

Use whatever I had laying around in the kitchen night - ended up with dan dan noodles


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Back in the PNW ... so a little "surf'n turf" - all local halibut cheeks, lamb tenderloin and chanterelles plus add baby bok choy + a cherry tomato salad ... love me local ingredients especially of this caliper ... halibut cheeks are just 'stupid' right up there with collar ... smoked sea salt brings them all together IMO


----------



## Oshidashi

Wild salmon pan seared in ghee with butter/wine/mustard/dill sauce.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s some salmon (unfortunately slightly overcooked) with beetroot. Knives are a ~250 Xerxes gyuto and a 270 Shigefusa Suji:


----------



## coxhaus

I guess a beetroot is a beet? I have never seen one that big.


----------



## Lars

It may not be the prettiest dish, but what it lacks in appearance it makes up for by being so utterly delicious - Porc Sauté Stroganoff


----------



## riba

Still recovering from long covid. Managed to survive the flight and after a couple of days of recovery I am having a simple luncheon on the balcony (Spain).
The view definitely beats the ceiling of my living room, hurray





(My wife came home with Hornazo De Salamanca. Seriously nice)


Lazy days for the travel set


----------



## coxhaus

I just made green chili stew with Hatch New Mexico hot green chilies for lunch. I added 1 garden grown habanero pepper for heat. I added most of a quart bag of hot green chilies for taste.


----------



## parbaked

Monte Christo…


----------



## DitmasPork

Brekkie sandwich I made for my Dad.
Silkie Eggs from my cousin's chickens + Backyard Scallion + Local Sweet Onion + Smoked Gouda + Toasted Sourdough Bread + Italian Parsley Garnish + 240 OUL, ginsan, gyuto


----------



## boomchakabowwow

tostadas said:


> Simple weeknight dinner of steamed black bean spare ribs and Chinese veggiesView attachment 147167


i would dump this entire plate over another entire plate full of white rice and go huddle in a corner with a spoon. wow.


----------



## YumYumSauce

One for team beige. Fresh bigoli cacio e pepe e Yuzu e shiso. I really like making bigoli. Becuase of its thickness I can make it quicker without having to roll it out so many times. Made it 2 hrs before work and still had to get ready after too.


----------



## Oshidashi

riba said:


> Still recovering from long covid. Managed to survive the flight and after a couple of days of recovery I am having a simple luncheon on the balcony (Spain).
> The view definitely beats the ceiling of my living room, hurray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My wife came home with Hornazo De Salamanca. Seriously nice)
> 
> 
> Lazy days for the travel set


Looks like you found a great relaxing place to recover. I'm impressed that you brought your knives. Feel better soon, and buen provecho.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Simple beauty in my mind.

Had a lot of distractions so no plating pics but a gorgeous organic, air-dried, bird stuffed with scallions, garlic and lemon.






Served up with sage-seasoned potatoes and onions roasted along with the bird.


----------



## Chips

Just plain good. 

Beer and wine trip over the weekend, capped off at a nice brewery in Amador County, birthplace of the California Gold Rush.


----------



## Lars

Laksa - with chicken, buckwheat noddles, garlic and tamarind


----------



## chiffonodd

riba said:


> Still recovering from long covid. Managed to survive the flight and after a couple of days of recovery I am having a simple luncheon on the balcony (Spain).
> The view definitely beats the ceiling of my living room, hurray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My wife came home with Hornazo De Salamanca. Seriously nice)
> 
> 
> Lazy days for the travel set



Very sorry to hear of the long covid symptoms. I have a close friend and coworkers who's been struggling for a while, I know it is very difficult. I sincerely hope that the medical community gets a handle on long covid soon. Seems like such a confusing illness...

In the meantime, i hope you are enjoying the relaxation and delcious food in España  Take care amigo!!


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Laksa - with chicken, buckwheat noddles, garlic and tamarind
> View attachment 149094


never actually made it, seeing this makes me give it a try soon!


----------



## Michi

Laugenbrötchen (lye rolls).




With a charcuterie board. The meats are all home-made.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> The meats are all home-made.


Rearing animals now, are we?


----------



## Lars

So, apparently I'm the fool who follows a spread of charcuterie with a vegetarian dish.. So be it.
Kale and beans in red chili sauce, with fresh cheese. Corn tortillas. Very, very yummy.


----------



## MarcelNL

work in progress:

salad on the side, chicken in an almond crust and a mushroom cream sauce, gnocchi with sage butter, a dash of cream and parmiggiano.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> So, apparently I'm the fool who follows a spread of charcuterie with a vegetarian dish.. So be it.
> Kale and beans in red chili sauce, with fresh cheese. Corn tortillas. Very, very yummy.
> View attachment 149254


slip a couple slices of salami on them and you will fit right in!


----------



## Michi

Maple cured bacon in the smoker.




Cooled down:




With eggs for breakfast:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This Friday night is tortilla pizzas. Garlic cream sauce base with scrounged ingredients. Leftover roast chicken, red bell pepper, scallions, tomatoes, cilantro, and more...


----------



## Lars

Pork tenderloin crusted with thyme leaves and fennel seeds, roasted fennel and red onion, balsamic and olive oil drizzle - delicious


----------



## camochili

Breadsalad with Burrata and Steak


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm planning triple cooked fries for tomorrow....the organic kidney fat arrived, and taters are secured....(Nicola, finding the variety you want in a country that grows about anything is harder than anywhere else...)


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> I'm planning triple cooked fries for tomorrow....the organic kidney fat arrived, and taters are secured....(Nicola, finding the variety you want in a country that grows about anything is harder than anywhere else...)


Wait you actually _want _Nicola? I thought you were a Charlotte man like me? 

These days I mostly go to Hanos/Sligro for potatoes; they always have charlotte. Alternatively the 'Gourmandine' sold at AH are usually either Charlotte or Gourmandine (which is a cross of Charlotte and something else; in practise I can't really distinguish them).


----------



## MarcelNL

yeah I know....could not find anything more decent than this...for Hanos it was already too late...and i hate Sligro...so no want but a best effort so far...I WANT charlotte...I may go check the Ah near me tomorrow though!


----------



## Jovidah

Ah now I understand. Texture wise Nicola is fine, so for experiments its not a big deal, it's just flavor that's lacking... It's the waxier version of Bintjes to me. 

The Gourmandines are slightly less desirable to the Charlotte from the wholesaler to me, but that's mostly because of the packaging. AH packages them in plastic so they're a bit wet, whereas the Charlotte comes in a net, so they're nice and dry. But beyond that they're the closest thing to it and at least a step up from bland Nicola or whatever is else sold as random waxy potatoes. 

If you do a pre-boil in water, consider salting the water like pasta water; It's a great way to season the potatoes properly that IMO tastes better than just dunking some salt on top at the end.


----------



## MarcelNL

yep....I know and agree!

salt water it is, n point sprinking salt on top after cooking!

all of this just tells me that preparation is key...and that supermarkets really suck


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> yep....I know and agree!
> 
> salt water it is, n point sprinking salt on top after cooking!
> 
> all of this just tells me that preparation is key...and that supermarkets really suck



Try my local supermarkets - my choices are yellow flesh, white and baking/russet. You want a certain type? Good luck....


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah I buy less and less fresh produce at supermarkets. The quality just isn't there. I already got vegetarian promotions years ago because I stopped buying their garbage excuse for meat. These days pretty much all my meat comes from wholesalers, while my AGF is divided between the market and wholesalers. Way better quality for usually a better price too. 
The charlottes hold reasonably well for me in the fridge; at least a few weeks to a month. At some point you have to cut a few gnarly parts off but in general they hold surprisingly well in those net bags. I've been told keeping them in the fridge is heresy and supposedly it sweetens them over time but I can't say I ever noticed a big difference or any change I'd describe as negative.


----------



## Jovidah

esoo said:


> Try my local supermarkets - my choices are yellow flesh, white and baking/russet. You want a certain type? Good luck....


Pretty much the exact same thing here in the Netherlands. You can choose between starchy, waxy, sweet potatoes and sometimes red (usually roseval; which is IMO rather overrated). Only in some stores you're lucky enough to find a few fancier potatoes, but you really have to go out of your way to look for it. 
When we're talking about Hanos/Sligro that's restaurant wholesalers; not a normal supermarket. I had to officially sign in a 'cooking club' in the chamber of commerce just to be able to apply for a card to shop there. 
It's really a shame, because as a kid I always thought potatoes were just... bland and boring. Turns out they don't have to be when the potatoes don't suck.


----------



## MarcelNL

I am getting to the point where I am about to go hunt for anything...still hoping to find a store that ia capable of delivering quality stuff at a premiu but I have lost faith in it....perhaps something worth considering as startup?


----------



## tostadas

Steamed Chinese pumpkin buns for the kiddo


----------



## chefwp

So I have a 'contract' to fulfill in a couple weeks, a five course gourmet meal that a couple won in an auction. This is usually a no-brainer, but one of the folks has celiacs disease, so must be gluten free. I had a beef tenderloin meal all planned out for them, with ramp-butter being the accouterments to the beef. Tonight, on a whim, as I was preparing a sort of 'stay-at-home-date-night' for the wife and I, I made a gluten-free espagnole sauce, which later morphed into a GF red wine demi glace for our beef. I won't lie to you and say it is just as good as the glutenful version, but it is pretty damn good, and I'm betting it will be a treat for the clients that don't usually get food like this in a GF diet. 

roast beef tenderloin with red wine GF demi 
celery root puree (creme fraiche, lemon, scallion) 
saute of chard with ramp butter 
sangiovese


----------



## Bert2368

Brocolli & walnut pizza.

I used to get this from a place in Minneaolis MN USA, 25? years ago. Their spinach and walnut pizza was even better... And I'm not even a vegetarian, they were just plain GOOD.

Then they quit making both of these pizzas!

So I learned to shift for myself.


----------



## Oshidashi

Jovidah said:


> Pretty much the exact same thing here in the Netherlands. You can choose between starchy, waxy, sweet potatoes and sometimes red (usually roseval; which is IMO rather overrated). Only in some stores you're lucky enough to find a few fancier potatoes, but you really have to go out of your way to look for it.
> When we're talking about Hanos/Sligro that's restaurant wholesalers; not a normal supermarket. I had to officially sign in a 'cooking club' in the chamber of commerce just to be able to apply for a card to shop there.
> It's really a shame, because as a kid I always thought potatoes were just... bland and boring. Turns out they don't have to be when the potatoes don't suck.



Well, you just have to go to the source -- Peru. Or Chile. Apparently, there are 5000 varieties.


----------



## Oshidashi

Interesting evening. I prepared Spanish tortilla omelets 3 different ways (all partially eaten before I thought to take photos): mushroom and spinach; asparagus and onion, sprinkled with prosciutto chips; and country style with potatoes, onions, red pepper, garlic, and smoked paprika. These served with a bagette and a simple rosado de Rioja. But the shocker was the phone call we received for dessert -- a surprise 2 week early birth of my new grandson, Walter, born at 7 pm, shown here 30 minutes old. My wife and I fly to Boston tomorrow to meet him!


----------



## Bear

Cheddar feta chicken burgers slow cooked on the egg.

Super simple, ground thighs, feta and cheddar, diced red peppers and shallots.


----------



## Michi

Time to make sausage again. This time a fermented pork sausage from Thailand, called Sai Krok Isan. It contains about 20% rice and is choc-a-bloc full of garlic, with lots of pepper, cilantro, and kaffir lime leaves. The fermentation gives it a strong sour taste. Definitely a great sausage if one is into strong Asian flavours.

Ingredients ready to go:






The meat is coarsely ground on an 8 mm plate:






The links are tied off with butcher's twine. This is one style, where the links are about two inches long. Another style is to make them shorter, about one inch, which creates spherical "sausage balls":






I used a starter culture to speed up fermentation a bit. But that is optional. You can just hang the sausage at room temperature for 48–72 hours; there are enough bacteria in all the garlic for the sausage to start fermenting of its own accord.






24 hours later, the pH is down to 4.5 and the sausage has a nice sour smell to it, mixed in with the smell of the garlic and the kaffir lime leaves. Heavenly!

Into the pan they go:






Traditionally, these are eaten with cabbage leaves and chilli and typically sold at street food stalls. The cabbage leaf makes a nice package for the sausage to go into. I didn't have any cabbage around, so I just made up a salad with what I found in the fridge, with a dipping sauce made from fish sauce, cooking sake, Shao Hsing wine, and a bit of soy sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Oshidashi said:


> Interesting evening. I prepared Spanish tortilla omelets 3 different ways (all partially eaten before I thought to take photos): mushroom and spinach; asparagus and onion, sprinkled with prosciutto chips; and country style with potatoes, onions, red pepper, garlic, and smoked paprika. These served with a bagette and a simple rosado de Rioja. But the shocker was the phone call we received for dessert -- a surprise 2 week early birth of my new grandson, Walter, born at 7 pm, shown here 30 minutes old. My wife and I fly to Boston tomorrow to meet him!
> 
> View attachment 149538
> 
> 
> View attachment 149539
> 
> 
> View attachment 149540
> 
> 
> View attachment 149541



That is awesome buddy! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## Lars

Fridge raid fry up - leftover pork tenderloin, 1/2 carrot, a rib of celery, small onion and a couple of spuds. With a fried egg and pickled beets on the side..


----------



## AT5760

Soup - a lot of it. Found some longanzia at a market it town and decided to see if it’s a suitable substitute for linguica. It’s not, but the soup is still pretty satisfying on a cool, cloudy fall day.


----------



## DamageInc

I baked peanut butter chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## MarcelNL

as predictes, the Nicola did not cut it as fries...BUT this organic kidney fat is here to stay  
Same player shoots again, I will drive to Belgium where Delhaize etc sell Charlotte potatoes (likely grown in the Netherlands...) and try again.


----------



## cooktocut

Recently found myself searching for a new recipe to bring to either Thanksgiving/Christmas this year. In the hunt for the most complicated dish possible, I stumbled upon this! I hunted down a cassole and all the ingredients so I could test run it beforehand.

I present… Cassoulet! Took me 3 days and a lot of work but it’s an awesome dish and I can’t wait to make it again!
















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Michi

Yes, cassoulet is quite a production by the time you soak the beans, make your own confit, and (in my case) make your own stock, cured pork, and sausages. It’s well worth it though—it’s my favourite winter dish.


----------



## tostadas

Ribs and organic salad with some dry farmed early girl tomatoes


----------



## cooktocut

Michi said:


> Yes, cassoulet is quite a production by the time you soak the beans, make your own confit, and (in my case) make your own stock, cured pork, and sausages. It’s well worth it though—it’s my favourite winter dish.



I did everything but the sausages. Next time I will have to try my hand at making those also


----------



## afxpete

No knife skills required here but Neapolitan pizza with the Ooni oven is always nice on the weekend


----------



## Michi

cooktocut said:


> I did everything but the sausages. Next time I will have to try my hand at making those also


Making sausage is a labour of love. In a home kitchen, it tends to take up an afternoon. And it's fairly equipment intensive, with the accompanying clean-up afterwards. If it would make any sense, I'd make 5 kg at a time rather than 2 kg because, once started, whether it's twice as much makes not that much of a difference. But what on earth would I do with 5 kg of sausages? As is, I give a fair bit away of every 2 kg batch I make…

But, on the upside, it's easy to make sausage that runs rings around anything you can buy in a shop, except maybe for the most up-market exclusive artisan-type outfits. And with a bit of practice, you can make sausage that people still talk about five years later.

Give it a try. To get started, you need a meat grinder (manual or kitchen mixer attachment will do). You also need a sausage stuffer. For the first and second try, you can sort of get away with using the stuffer attachment on a kitchen mixer. But if you want to do this more than once or twice, you really need a sausage stuffer. A decent one will set you back about $200, so you might want to wait getting one until you are sure that you want to keep it up.

But, another thing: you can make just about any frying sausage without stuffing it into casings. Just make the farce, and fry it as skinless sausages or patties. The texture won't be quite the same without the casing, but the flavour is the same.


----------



## cooktocut

Michi said:


> Making sausage is a labour of love. In a home kitchen, it tends to take up an afternoon. And it's fairly equipment intensive, with the accompanying clean-up afterwards. If it would make any sense, I'd make 5 kg at a time rather than 2 kg because, once started, whether it's twice as much makes not that much of a difference. But what on earth would I do with 5 kg of sausages? As is, I give a fair bit away of every 2 kg batch I make…
> 
> But, on the upside, it's easy to make sausage that runs rings around anything you can buy in a shop, except maybe for the most up-market exclusive artisan-type outfits. And with a bit of practice, you can make sausage that people still talk about five years later.
> 
> Give it a try. To get started, you need a meat grinder (manual or kitchen mixer attachment will do). You also need a sausage stuffer. For the first and second try, you can sort of get away with using the stuffer attachment on a kitchen mixer. But if you want to do this more than once or twice, you really need a sausage stuffer. A decent one will set you back about $200, so you might want to wait getting one until you are sure that you want to keep it up.
> 
> But, another thing: you can make just about any frying sausage without stuffing it into casings. Just make the farce, and fry it as skinless sausages or patties. The texture won't be quite the same without the casing, but the flavour is the same.


I appreciate all the info. I have all that stuff, just don’t use it that often. I’ve yet to fully make my way down the sausages and cured/dried meats rabbit hole, but I will soon. I just want to be ready when I do  thinking about selling my dry age fridge to one of my employees and buying the steak ager so I can double it as a curing chamber… then the fun really begins


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Making sausage is a labour of love. In a home kitchen, it tends to take up an afternoon. And it's fairly equipment intensive, with the accompanying clean-up afterwards. If it would make any sense, I'd make 5 kg at a time rather than 2 kg because, once started, whether it's twice as much makes not that much of a difference. But what on earth would I do with 5 kg of sausages? As is, I give a fair bit away of every 2 kg batch I make…
> 
> But, on the upside, it's easy to make sausage that runs rings around anything you can buy in a shop, except maybe for the most up-market exclusive artisan-type outfits. And with a bit of practice, you can make sausage that people still talk about five years later.
> 
> Give it a try. To get started, you need a meat grinder (manual or kitchen mixer attachment will do). You also need a sausage stuffer. For the first and second try, you can sort of get away with using the stuffer attachment on a kitchen mixer. But if you want to do this more than once or twice, you really need a sausage stuffer. A decent one will set you back about $200, so you might want to wait getting one until you are sure that you want to keep it up.
> 
> But, another thing: you can make just about any frying sausage without stuffing it into casings. Just make the farce, and fry it as skinless sausages or patties. The texture won't be quite the same without the casing, but the flavour is the same.



I don't make sausage anymore. I mainly made it in the past with my father-in-law. He has since pasted. I gave away my electric grinder. I live in a BBQ town. I dropped off 3 deer and they made me 125 pounds of linked sausage 60/40. I don't like 70/30 as well when it comes to sausages. Good thing I have a freezer.


----------



## Lars

Hake and shrimp Escabeche with shiitake mushrooms and pickled jalapeños.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sweet ‘n’ Spicy Rib End Pork Chops + Old Pig Knife. Easy peasy, lazy night cooking—Pan-Asian pork dish. Rib End Pork Chops boned; combine Malaysian soy sauce, raw sugar, Pakistani ginger-garlic paste, Taiwanese chili oil with fermented soybeans, Japanese mirin; marinate for an hour; baked at 450f.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Bison and venison chili, with dried Brown Dates and Barker's Hot peppers (with half of a dried habanero variant) among other spices toasted and ground.


----------



## Caleb Cox

2 brown goo pies. Pecan, and a quiche with caramelized onion, peppered bacon, and sharp cheddar.


----------



## camochili

Pasta with bellpepper and prawns


----------



## btbyrd

Lunch today was grilled skirt steak with peppers and onions, and some sliced avocado. Threw my Takamura back into rotation a couple days ago… I missed it.


----------



## Lars

Celebrating Dia De Los Muertos with a humble spread 
Chicken, rich red mole, red chili rice and a salad of romaine, radish and grilled onion.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Celebrating Dia De Los Muertos with a humble spread
> Chicken, rich red mole, red chili rice and a salad of romaine, radish and grilled onion.
> View attachment 150025



Awesome Lars!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome Lars!


Thanks..!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Some drop-dead gorgeous pasta with tomato sauce and fresh basil, topped with some burrata. Knife used: ~250 wa-gyuto from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Making sausage is a labour of love. In a home kitchen, it tends to take up an afternoon. And it's fairly equipment intensive, with the accompanying clean-up afterwards. If it would make any sense, I'd make 5 kg at a time rather than 2 kg because, once started, whether it's twice as much makes not that much of a difference. But what on earth would I do with 5 kg of sausages? As is, I give a fair bit away of every 2 kg batch I make…
> 
> But, on the upside, it's easy to make sausage that runs rings around anything you can buy in a shop, except maybe for the most up-market exclusive artisan-type outfits. And with a bit of practice, you can make sausage that people still talk about five years later.
> 
> Give it a try. To get started, you need a meat grinder (manual or kitchen mixer attachment will do). You also need a sausage stuffer. For the first and second try, you can sort of get away with using the stuffer attachment on a kitchen mixer. But if you want to do this more than once or twice, you really need a sausage stuffer. A decent one will set you back about $200, so you might want to wait getting one until you are sure that you want to keep it up.
> 
> But, another thing: you can make just about any frying sausage without stuffing it into casings. Just make the farce, and fry it as skinless sausages or patties. The texture won't be quite the same without the casing, but the flavour is the same.


I remember my mom doing it by hand and, as it was long ago, she didn't use any mechanical equipment apart of the stuffing tube. The meat was cut by hand and then stuffed into the casing. As far as i remember the sausages were more on the chuncky side, chorizo like. But in fact, it took her several hours and was quite labour intensive.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roast Duck Rice.

Alright, I didn't roast or cut the duck—but just cooked basmati rice, chopped scallions, and garnished the plate with pickled lotus root.

Lazy food.


----------



## Lars

Kålpølse, grønlangkål, pandestegte kartofler, syltede rødbeder og grov sennep // Smoked pork and beef sausage, stewed kale, sautéed potatoes, pickled beets and mustard. Delicious old-fashioned danish food.


----------



## Caleb Cox

After breaking down a ribeye I'm always left with one uneven end cut. I eat it first to hide my shame. Dry brined, chili rubbed, and grilled. Served with crawfish boil style potatoes.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Fried chicken with sweet chili sauce and stir fried vegetables.






The chicken was not battered. Just dusted in corn starch, flour and spices. Pretty happy with the sweet chili sauce cuz it more or less just came together. Honey, jalapeno, Korean chili powder, minced garlic, Shaoshing wine, white wine vinegar (didn't have any rice vinegar left), and a little MSG.


----------



## Chips

Charcuterie board tonight. And my favorite beer of all time, released a bit early this year.


----------



## Lars

Campeche baked cod with tomato, habanero and citrus. Mexican white rice. 
Compared to the other Mexican food I have cooked, this was totally different. Clean and bright vs. deep and savory. But still very yummy. What a joy it is, cooking in this digital age..!


----------



## Lars

Filet steak, salt and vinegar potatoes, fresh horseradish sauce and a simple salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chips said:


> Charcuterie board tonight. And my favorite beer of all time, released a bit early this year.
> 
> View attachment 150269


That's a party right there!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple steak cut with a simple rustic knife for last night’s supper.
Meat salted an hour before cooking in a skillet.


----------



## Lars

Shrimp salad tacos with habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Bico Doce

DitmasPork said:


> Simple steak cut with a simple rustic knife for last night’s supper.
> Meat salted an hour before cooking in a skillet.
> View attachment 150551
> 
> View attachment 150552
> 
> View attachment 150554
> View attachment 150553


Are you reverse searing or using a sous vide because that steak was beautifully even on the inside, absolute perfection!


----------



## Bico Doce

Huevos rancheros for brunch

fried corn tortillas, mashed black beans, pan roasted potatoes, avocado, egg, cotija, fresh salsa, sour cream

disclaimer: I have the worst lighting in my kitchen


----------



## DitmasPork

Bico Doce said:


> Are you reverse searing or using a sous vide because that steak was beautifully even on the inside, absolute perfection!



Cheers! This was done in a skillet, steak sat on counter for about an hour to get the chill off, rested for about 20 minutes after cooking before slicing—the longish resting part helps even out the interior. I sometimes reverse sear if I have a thicker steak, and have the time. This was about 1 1/2 thick, so just pan fried so I'd get a crust.


----------



## esoo

Last night's failed burger buns. Didn't work for burgers but otherwise tasty





Tonight's Texas style chili


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Last night's failed burger buns. Didn't work for burgers but otherwise tasty
> View attachment 150607
> 
> 
> Tonight's Texas style chili
> View attachment 150608



Good for you dude. Baking is no joke and can be hard. It's something I really need to stop avoiding and start trying.


----------



## Bico Doce

esoo said:


> Last night's failed burger buns. Didn't work for burgers but otherwise tasty
> View attachment 150607
> 
> 
> Tonight's Texas style chili
> View attachment 150608


That Texas toast looks legit!


----------



## esoo

Bico Doce said:


> That Texas toast looks legit!



Store bought garlic bread. Comes frozen as slices like that.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Good for you dude. Baking is no joke and can be hard. It's something I really need to stop avoiding and start trying.


 Just do it! Sure it doesn't work out perfectly everytime, but everytime I've baked it's always been edible.


----------



## Bico Doce

esoo said:


> Store bought garlic bread. Comes frozen as slices like that.


And executed to perfection


----------



## DitmasPork

Avocado salad with Kippington.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Avocado salad with Kippington.
> View attachment 150680
> 
> View attachment 150681
> 
> View attachment 150682
> 
> View attachment 150683



Great shots!


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Great shots!


Cheers! Thrilled getting a good, ripe avocado, one that the skin peels off cleanly; and no dark blotches.


----------



## Eziemniak

This morning's focaccia.
Very nice with carnixua & sobrasada


----------



## camochili

Home fried potatoes, coloured carrots, brussel sprouts and chorizo in a sage butter


----------



## Lars

Chicken shawarma with the usual suspects, but what made this amazing was the two sauces. 
Toum, a fluffy garlic sauce and a roasted chili sauce, both courtesy of Middle Eats on youtube.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Chicken shawarma with the usual suspects, but what made this amazing was the two sauces.
> Toum, a fluffy garlic sauce and a roasted chili sauce, both courtesy of Middle Eats on youtube.
> View attachment 150708



I have that same Middle Eats sauce video saved in my YT "Recipes" folder!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have that same Middle Eats sauce video saved in my YT "Recipes" folder!


Give it a go, the toum is amazing..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Give it a go, the toum is amazing..



Oh you're just showing off cuz of your new blender.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Oh you're just showing off cuz of your new blender.


Lol, I used my foodprocessor


----------



## camochili

Tomato chicken Curry with Yoghurt. One of our favourites. Quite easy to adjust to individual taste on the spicyness. Depending on the type or amount of chilipowder.


----------



## esoo

Cheesy beef dip with caramelized onions.


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak ‘n’ Onions. Skillet fried strip steak with scallions for Sunday’s supper—needed a load of beef for watching the season premiere of ‘Yellowstone.’


----------



## Lars

Cod en papillote on a bed of sautéed shallot/fennel/leek with potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Nice smiley face!


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Cod en papillote on a bed of sautéed shallot/fennel/leek with potatoes and green beans.
> View attachment 150990
> 
> View attachment 150991
> 
> View attachment 150992
> 
> View attachment 150993


Awesome! How long did you bake that for, and at what temp?


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Awesome! How long did you bake that for, and at what temp?


Thanks! 220c convection for 15 minutes.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Thanks! 220c convection for 15 minutes.


Cheers!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Risotto Milanese:







Knives used were a gyuto (left) and chef‘s (right) from @KAMON Knives :


----------



## gelid

Attempt at Japanese beef curry from scratch, and (overcooked) Japanese vegetable curry


----------



## mgardiner




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

mgardiner said:


> View attachment 151084



Looks great. What am I seeing?


----------



## DamageInc

Grilled tenderloin from a neighbors cow.


----------



## Lars

Grilled chicken with achiote, roasted tomato salsa and fried beans.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

you mofos are still kicking some arse!! beautifully done. all of it.

i am pumping the brakes since it is dark by the time i plate my food. i hate winter picture taking. too dark.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Risotto con radicchio, garnished with Blue Cheese, pear, walnuts and some chestnuts:






Knife used was a chef‘s from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## Chips

I would love to know how to make this!

Stunning photography by the way!




daddy yo yo said:


> Risotto con radicchio, garnished with Blue Cheese, pear, walnuts and some chestnuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used was a chef‘s from @KAMON Knives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know how to make this!
> 
> Stunning photography by the way.
Click to expand...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chips said:


> I would love to know how to make this!
> 
> Stunning photography by the way!


Thank you!

Here's the recipe: Radicchio Risotto Recipe 3* | Thomas Sixt Foodblog

I did however use the recipe only for reference in order to have the correct ratio of ingredients (I used less parmesan, I think, because I added some blue cheese before serving). When I make risotto, I always make it "authentic", adding the liquids bit after bit and letting them vaporize. I would never add all the liquids at once (as done in the recipe). I took 150g of rice and the radicchio was about 5inches in diameter. I added 1/4 pear during cooking and garnished with 1/4 raw pear, some walnuts and the blue cheese as well as some finely cut radicchio salad. The (sweet) chestnuts were vacuum sealed, cooked and peeled.


----------



## BazookaJoe

My wife went out with one of her girlfriends Sunday afternoon, so I used the time to make a big batch of meatballs. Plenty went into the freezer... will be a nice treat sometime in say January when we're needing an easy, hearty meal.


----------



## Lars

Tomatillo-sauced enchiladas with spinach, mushrooms and - because I forgot to buy chicken - pheasant.


----------



## Eziemniak

Choco coulant/fondant/lava cake


----------



## Koop

Memphis-style dry rubbed babyback ribs in the wood pellet-fired smoker/grill today.


----------



## Lars

Thüringer Bratwurst with potato salad and sauerkraut.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Self-made burgers with pulled beef, all-Austrian ingredients:











Knife used is a little chubby from German maker suntravel that I had the chance to get 2nd hand:


----------



## DitmasPork

Guamanian Chicken! 4.5 lbs of drums and thighs; seasoned with a Chamorro style Fina'denne marinade. Leftovers for the next few days at least—crispy, charred skin; tart, savory, spicy. Denka and Shihan petty for board duty.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hinokuni that has spent a lot of time with the plastic surgeon:












Pan seared pork chop in an *Irish* whiskey cream sauce accompanied by garlicky sauteed mushrooms, crisp green beans and red onion with lemon and dry vermouth.


----------



## sansho

tabouleh, kibbeh, and fatayer


----------



## Michi

41-day dry-aged steak, with fried potatoes, fried bell peppers, and a salad. Bacon for the potatoes is home-made, and the salad is made with radicchio, sorrel, and cherry tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Lars

Lamb Rogan Josh over basmati rice with Gujerati-style green beans and plain yoghurt. An absolute feast.


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> 41-day dry-aged steak, with fried potatoes, fried bell peppers, and a salad. Bacon for the potatoes is home-made, and the salad is made with radicchio, sorrel, and cherry tomatoes from the garden.
> View attachment 151587




I've done a lot of dry aging of beef over the years and I find it fascinating when I see the variations, both of personal preferences across the various home units and various approaches. My dedicated dry aging fridge is a heavy duty commercial fridge meant for smaller masses, but has very high airflow within it. I get phenomenal results in 21 days and bang for the buck, it's best right around there. I take a lot of pleasure in these results, mainly because I couldn't fathom or tolerate the months-long maturation process using other methods of storage/aging. At some point, it all ends up tasting like blue cheese.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pasta al tartufo with shii-take, Brussels sprouts, cranberries, and sweet chestnuts:


----------



## AT5760

Pizza night. Keeping it simple for the kids’ pie.


----------



## Michi

More Sai Krok Isan:


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak ‘n’ Onions. Sliced pan fried strip steak; scallion sautéed in steak fat. New knife got its first taste of blood, developed a nice blue-ish patina.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! Thrilled getting a good, ripe avocado, one that the skin peels off cleanly; and no dark blotches.


You got it in just the right 10-minute period that they exist in that state, well done!


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> You got it in just the right 10-minute period that they exist in that state, well done!


Cheers! Love steak to this doneness. My ‘happy meal.’


----------



## Greenbriel

I was actually talking about the avocado’s magical moment but the steak looks great too!


----------



## Lars

Ossobuco alla milanese, gremolata, saffron risotto.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I haven't participated much. sunlight goes away so quickly, and now I commute for work. less time to snap a pic and less light to make it look good. 

but here is some leftover magic. for breakfast. Roast Chicken Moco Loco.


----------



## Lars

Brownies. I don't do a lot of cake, but this is usually a pretty safe bet.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Red-Thai-Curry. Knife used is a K-tip Western gyuto from Austrian maker Michael Ziegelböck:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Making "Hot Pockets" with the granddaughter today.


----------



## esoo

Pan fried pickerel, roasted potatoes and brussel sprouts, steamed carrots


----------



## Michi

Drove past the fish market and saw some nice fresh octopus. Got half of a largish one, about 1.1 kg:




Time for some Istrian octopus goulash. Partial collection of ingredients (missing are parsley, chilli, black olives, and garlic confit):




Served with djuvec rice:


----------



## MarcelNL

did you beat it to tenderize? I've made squid but always hesitated to buy octopus for fear of chewey meat.


----------



## Michi

No, no beating or tenderising of any kind. This is a low-and-slow recipe. Cooking time all up is about three to four hours. The octopus ends up melt-in-your-mouth tender.


----------



## Sdo

MarcelNL said:


> did you beat it to tenderize? I've made squid but always hesitated to buy octopus for fear of chewey meat.


If you freeze it first it will be tender then. This process breaks the fibers and makes it easier to cook faster with a very tender meat as a result.


----------



## Lars

Herring! Smeared with mustard and coated in rye flour. Fried in oil and butter. With roast potato salad. Simple, cheap and very yummy.




My friendly fishmonger gave me an extra (small) herring free of charge, so I cooked that too and made fried, pickled herring. Will make a great lunch tomorrow on a slice of rye bread..!


----------



## coxhaus

I think I would like fresh Herring as it is not available in Texas as far as I know. I have only had pickled Danish Herring out of jars here.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I think I would like fresh Herring as it is not available in Texas as far as I know. I have only had pickled Danish Herring out of jars here.


It's oily and very flavourful. If you like mackerel I think you would like herring as well. I love the pickled ones in a jar. I have some in the fridge..!


----------



## chefwp

Last night a 5 course dinner I auctioned off a few months ago came due. First time I made 'avacado brains' in a ages, it is so pleasing to the eye to me (also what has been pictured in my profile pic forever). Here is the menu followed by avacado brains pics I made with leftovers for lunch today, they're quite a bit bigger compared to the ones I made for the amuse course last night, I also didn't serve on a bed a lightly dressed arugula as I usually do because I was out of it... It is filled with a crab salad mixture in a citrus dressing.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So I had this container of cubed up cheeses for snacking on. Sharp cheddar, Jack, a garlic and dill Gouda, a smoked Gouda, another kind of Gouda I forget just now... But anyway, they needed to be used up. Had a little cream leftover from something the wife made...

Cheese sauce it is.


----------



## luuogle

Some simple fare for dinner shrimp and egg fried rice.


----------



## ptolemy

I made my paella (not authentic) in my 18" pan again but I changed something and results were really really good.

I browned chicken thighs and sausages in a separate SS pan, which created dark fond (10 sausages and 8 thighs). Then, I put chicken broth, water, and shrimp shells directly there and scraped it... Brought to boil and cooked for 20-30min. Then drained through a sieve and few paper towels. Not only it saved me 45 min time by browning separately but the stock became much darker and everyone agreed that it adds a lot more flavor to rice.

I won't be doing it in any other way now!


----------



## Lars

Dueling herrings for lunch.


----------



## riba

That time of year again


----------



## Lars

Etli Kuru Fasulye - Turkish lamb and white bean stew. A humble dish where the meat is used more for flavor than substance. Garnished with pul biber and served with Turkish rice and yoghurt.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> Drove past the fish market and saw some nice fresh octopus. Got half of a largish one, about 1.1 kg:



I used to love octopus before that bastard documentary!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

riba said:


> That time of year again




That looks super cool but what am I seeing?


----------



## riba

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That looks super cool but what am I seeing?


Oops, Feuerzangenbowle. The sugar cone is doused with rum and caramelizes into the mulled wine.

(When we have visitors, we put it on the table. Always makes an impression)


----------



## Lars

Fresh Mexican chorizo. This will rest in the fridge until tomorrow.


----------



## Michi

Greenbriel said:


> I used to love octopus before that bastard documentary!


Which documentary?


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> Which documentary?


I’m reluctant to tell you, because they are so tasty, and I don’t want to put you off them. But it was “My Octopus Teacher.” I already knew they were intelligent, and that’s probably why I avoided watching the movie for so long. But damn.


----------



## DitmasPork

Really felt like cutting stuff on this chilly evening—veg soup the perfect solution.

Vegetable Soup + Great Northern Beans + Ditalini (small thimbles) Pasta + Charred Mexican Chorizo + Parmesan + Yanick Gyuto


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Really felt like cutting stuff on this chilly evening—veg soup the perfect solution.
> 
> Vegetable Soup + Great Northern Beans + Ditalini (small thimbles) Pasta + Charred Mexican Chorizo + Parmesan + Yanick Gyuto
> View attachment 152214
> 
> View attachment 152215
> 
> View attachment 152216



Nice dice!


----------



## chiffonodd

Greenbriel said:


> I’m reluctant to tell you, because they are so tasty, and I don’t want to put you off them. But it was “My Octopus Teacher.” I already knew they were intelligent, and that’s probably why I avoided watching the movie for so long. But damn.



Same here


----------



## chefwp

Greenbriel said:


> I’m reluctant to tell you, because they are so tasty, and I don’t want to put you off them. But it was “My Octopus Teacher.” I already knew they were intelligent, and that’s probably why I avoided watching the movie for so long. But damn.


Whatever you do, DO NOT watch "My Porcine Professor!!!"


----------



## Greenbriel

chefwp said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT watch "My Porcine Professor!!!"


 I rarely eat porcupine these days anyway.

Edit: Aaand just realized I misread porcine as porcupine! To be honest I eat pork only slightly more than porcupine these days too.


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde.





Ghetto pressure cooker chicken stock.


----------



## Chips

Doesn't look ghetto to me! Well done. I'll be doing likewise in the morning, prepping for some yakitori, with the bones/scraps going into the pot for stock. The stock is going to be used for a massive pot of cassoulet. I just received a massive traditional French style cassoulet bowl the other day. So a few days before Thanksgiving, I'm going to feed the crowd.


----------



## dgman

here's one that require very little knife action


.......


----------



## camochili

Pasteis de salmão. 
Millefeuille tartlets with salmon and different salads.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Pasteis de salmão.


That looks great. I love the plating!


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with lamb ragu.


----------



## Michi

Penne alla vodka.


----------



## DitmasPork

Reverse Sear Berbere Spiced Chuck Tender—aka Ethiopian Spiced Steak


----------



## toast

DitmasPork said:


> Reverse Sear Berbere Spiced Chuck Tender—aka Ethiopian Spiced Steak



Pretty stunning use for a stunning knife. Well done.


----------



## DitmasPork

toast said:


> Pretty stunning use for a stunning knife. Well done.


Cheers! Knife is building a nice patina—it likes the taste of blood.


----------



## Lars

Chicken in Oaxacan yellow mole with green beans and potatoes.
I only deviated from this recipe by toasting and rehydrating the chilies(I used 3 guajillo and 1 ancho) and using fresh tomatoes I grilled under the broiler instead of a can.
Comfy like a chicken soup, but much more satisfying because of the chilies and spices. And really straightforward to make as well..


----------



## Greenbriel

Not much to look at but I've been addicted to this hot & sour soup since discovering the recipe on Food & Wine a few months ago. I make it pretty much weekly. Lots of chopping and an excuse to visit the giant Chinese supermarket for ingredients like lily blossoms and the delicious sounding "dried black fungus"!


----------



## Oshidashi

Sole almandine, done in my brand-new Mineral B.


----------



## Michi

Inspired by Ethan Chlebowski's channel, Tteokbokki.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Inspired by Ethan Chlebowski's channel, Tteokbokki.
> View attachment 152680



Just watched that last night.


----------



## MarcelNL

that's crazy, I saw something about ricecakes on a cooking program last week.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> Inspired by Ethan Chlebowski's channel, Tteokbokki.


Had not heard of this fellow. Great channel, thanks!


----------



## Greenbriel

Roy Choi's Kogi Dogs are a favorite in our house. I make them with veggie dogs.


----------



## Lars

Chicken with lentils, lardons, pearl onions and chicken jus.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not much to say, simple can be so good!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

rainy and cold today. and I'm feeling LAZY.

quick tomato egg drop soup for lunch.


----------



## tostadas

boomchakabowwow said:


> rainy and cold today. and I'm feeling LAZY.
> 
> quick tomato egg drop soup for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 152704


Ooh that sounds so good right now. What do you put in it?


----------



## Slk707

Asada tacos with homemade salsa


----------



## chiffonodd

dgman said:


> here's one that require very little knife actionView attachment 152392
> .......



Very nice, what's your photography set up?


----------



## Dzbiq

Some beef wellington and my trusty Takeda (for my father's birthday):


----------



## parbaked

Galbi salad…


----------



## Greenbriel

I swear I used to be good at food photography. 

Chicken kathi rolls on homemade paratha from Ethan Chlebowski who @Michi introduced me to yesterday. Thanks again Michi!


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> I swear I used to be good at food photography.
> 
> Chicken kathi rolls on homemade paratha from Ethan Chlebowski who @Michi introduced me to yesterday. Thanks again Michi!
> 
> View attachment 152736



Looks great to me!


----------



## AT5760

Reverse seared ribeye, marinated with soy, sesame, and Sichuan pepper. Soba stir fry on the side.


----------



## Chips

First crack at yakitori. Definitely not as easy as I hoped. Next time I might do a light brine on the chicken, it dried out more than I wanted, even with spritzing with sake. I wasn't developing enough browning color on the surface until it was already starting to dry out. I had the pieces very evenly sized for even cooking. 

This was one of those Cook's Venture chickens, which we've been quite happy with in the past.

Out of the box, the Ashi edge felt impressive, but I really should have taken thru a stone progression before getting started, but I was in a time crunch.


----------



## Greenbriel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks great to me!


You are too kind, but thank you!


----------



## parbaked

Bolognese…


----------



## OnionSlicer

Seems like everybody is reverse searing their steaks, and I'm no different. Here's a slab of top sirloin, topped with chimichurri and a side of sweet potatoes and ratatouille.


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover cold roast beef and mustard for supper.

Ethiopian Berbere Spiced Reverse Sear Beef Chuck Tender + Coarse Ground Dijon Mustard + Cracked Black Peppercorns


----------



## dgman

Finally had a chance to use 3 different knives to create lunch..... a 150 Kai-Saki, a 150 Honesuki and a 240 Gyuto.


----------



## camochili

Dal of lentils with cusk. I did some carrot pickels and coconut raita as sides.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here is something different. I did a miso marinated GRILLED SALMON Head. I added some collars so I would have something to eat. I stirred fried some Snow pea greens, which are super delicious.


----------



## Koop

Another reverse sear. Santa Maria style tri-tip on the smoker, then seared for two minutes per side on a 500 degree fahrenheit grill.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

With our US Thanksgiving holiday coming up, I've been clearing out freezer space. With that and knowing tonight was fight night (UFC) and always preferring to go with something pretty easy, a couple days ago, I pulled out the tub of frozen leftover "Burrito Filling" from a couple weeks ago. Basically seasoned ground beef, pinto beans, sautéed onions, even a little melted cheese.

But beyond that, I had zero plans.

Yesterday as I passed my local Mexican market, I remembered watching Rick Bayless' video on roasted tomatillo salsa a few days back so I quickly whipped in there and got the requisite stuff. Made that up this morning but still wasn't exactly sure what I was going to do.

Did a fridge sweep...






That's leftover mozzarella.

Had an idea...











No picture but I made up a little "Spanish" rice too.

Decided to toss it all into a deep pie dish and bake it up.





The wife was pretty happy with it. 





That's flat leaf parsley, not cilantro. It's what I had.


----------



## Lars

1/2 duck breast and a couple of boiled potatoes leftover from yesterday. Carrot, celery, onion and chili for a base. With a fried egg and pickled beets on the side.


----------



## Bear

Koop said:


> Another reverse sear. Santa Maria style tri-tip on the smoker, then seared for two minutes per side on a 500 degree fahrenheit grill.
> View attachment 152923
> 
> View attachment 152924
> 
> View attachment 152925


 

I did one last night Santa Maria style


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had some leftover tomato sauce and veggie-stew which I turned into some freestyle lasagne. Only knife used was a 5$ Victorinox:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here is tonight's dinner. Taiwanese Sesame Ginger noodle soup.


----------



## parbaked

Iceberg wedge with heirloom tomatoes, radish and Gorgonzola vinaigrette…




Served with cioppino linguine…


----------



## Caleb Cox

Overnight simmered lobster and shrimp stock, turned into bisque.


----------



## Lars

Mushroom tacos with avocado, cheese and habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Greenbriel

boomchakabowwow said:


> here is tonight's dinner. Taiwanese Sesame Ginger noodle soup.



Looks great. And I just tried to wipe the water droplets on your CCK cleaver off my iPad screen.


----------



## dhruan

Brekkie from yesterday's leftovers. Spread, mayo, avocado, hand-peeled Northern Atlantic shrimp, lightly toasted marinated salmon tartare (egg yolk, ponzu, soy sauce & dashi, chives), and finally, salmon roe with a stalk of chive on top. Absolutely decadent and absolutely impossible to eat by hand without making a mess. Made me wish I had a glass of very dry and very cold champange to go with them…


----------



## DitmasPork

BROOKLYN THANKSGIVING FEAST FOR SIX

We typically have our Thanksgiving feast a week before, tend to avoid roasting a turkey since our guests will have their fill of it in a few days time. This feast centered around Korean bossam with all the fixins'—pork component was an 8.75 lb pork picnic shoulder, dry-brined, roasted for 7 hours. TBH, it was a s***tonne of work, but delighted to have everything done on time.





























Thanksgiving Menu:
——
Salumi flight; three cheeses, pickled yamagobo; spicy Bengali chanachur (Bombay mix); nuts; and crackers
——
Bossam
>> 7-Hour Roasted Pork Picnic Shoulder
>> Lettuce Leaves
>> Scallion-Ginger-Garlic Sauce
>> Kimchi
>> Sunomono (Japanese picked cukes)
>> ‘Ssam Sauce—Fermented Soybean, Gochujang
>> Bengali Naga Morich Pepper Sauce
>> Texas BBQ Sauce
>> Toasted Nori
——
Salad—Watercress, Chickpea, Tomato, Persian Cucumber, Red Onion
——
Matar Paneer—Punjabi peas ’n’ cheese
——
Bengali Shrimp Curry—riff on Chingri macher jhol
—shrimp, lime, mustard oil, turmeric, dhania, zeera, etc.
——
Sautéed Sparrow Grass (Asparagus) and Scallion with Burnt Butter, Garlic, Miso, Mirin, Shoyu
——
Skillet Bok Choi with Turmeric, Lime, Cumin, Ajwain, Olive Oil
——
Basmati Rice
——
Seasonal Berries Macerated with Sake and Demerara Sugar + Whipped Cream with Iranian Saffron + Mochi Encased Ice Cream + Bangladeshi Chocolate Filled Cookie
——
Krupnikas—Lithuanian spiced honey liqueur
——


----------



## Lars

Hake, saffran potatoes, green bean fricassee and aioli


----------



## Kgp

DitmasPork said:


> BROOKLYN THANKSGIVING FEAST FOR SIX
> 
> We typically have our Thanksgiving feast a week before, tend to avoid roasting a turkey since our guests will have their fill of it in a few days time. This feast centered around Korean bossam with all the fixins'—pork component was an 8.75 lb pork picnic shoulder, dry-brined, roasted for 7 hours. TBH, it was a s***tonne of work, but delighted to have everything done on time.
> 
> View attachment 153345
> 
> View attachment 153346
> 
> View attachment 153347
> 
> View attachment 153348
> 
> View attachment 153349
> 
> View attachment 153350
> 
> View attachment 153353
> 
> Thanksgiving Menu:
> ——
> Salumi flight; three cheeses, pickled yamagobo; spicy Bengali chanachur (Bombay mix); nuts; and crackers
> ——
> Bossam
> >> 7-Hour Roasted Pork Picnic Shoulder
> >> Lettuce Leaves
> >> Scallion-Ginger-Garlic Sauce
> >> Kimchi
> >> Sunomono (Japanese picked cukes)
> >> ‘Ssam Sauce—Fermented Soybean, Gochujang
> >> Bengali Naga Morich Pepper Sauce
> >> Texas BBQ Sauce
> >> Toasted Nori
> ——
> Salad—Watercress, Chickpea, Tomato, Persian Cucumber, Red Onion
> ——
> Matar Paneer—Punjabi peas ’n’ cheese
> ——
> Bengali Shrimp Curry—riff on Chingri macher jhol
> —shrimp, lime, mustard oil, turmeric, dhania, zeera, etc.
> ——
> Sautéed Sparrow Grass (Asparagus) and Scallion with Burnt Butter, Garlic, Miso, Mirin, Shoyu
> ——
> Skillet Bok Choi with Turmeric, Lime, Cumin, Ajwain, Olive Oil
> ——
> Basmati Rice
> ——
> Seasonal Berries Macerated with Sake and Demerara Sugar + Whipped Cream with Iranian Saffron + Mochi Encased Ice Cream + Bangladeshi Chocolate Filled Cookie
> ——
> Krupnikas—Lithuanian spiced honey liqueur
> ——


I feel like a slacker just doing a turkey and sides! Awesome spread!


----------



## DitmasPork

Kgp said:


> I feel like a slacker just doing a turkey and sides! Awesome spread!


Cheers! Honestly wanted to do a turkey, but decided against it since our guests were having turkey on Thursday—maybe next year a bird!


----------



## BazookaJoe

This was from Sunday, our Thanksgiving celebration day due to various family members obligations on Thursday. Another successful high heat grill roasted bird, 15-1/2 lb. Sorry for no plating pictures... too busy cooking, serving, eating! Will try to get a picture of a plate of the leftovers, plenty for days!


----------



## chefwp

Some say the turkey's life ended at the abattoir, I say tonight the turkey's real journey has just begun! Stay tuned for the next episode of "Turkey Adventure 2021"
Goko Hamono honesuki, I don't use it often, but times like this is the moment it has been waiting for!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cod poached in parsley cream sauce mounted with dill gouda. 






This turned out very nice and the wife loved it. Yes, cheese and fish but it was sparing and it worked well.

The truth is, this was a recovery plan. I was not firing on all cylinders tonight! I started out making a garlic infused cream and I'm not sure where I went wrong but it was bitter and I didn't like it so it got tossed. My rice also didn't turn out well. The remnants of some old stuff and it was inconsistent with too many hard kernels. So that go tossed too.

I was flustered at the waste and my performance but did manage to pull something together. It happens.


----------



## Lars

My favorite thing to do sous vide is duck confit. It's so convenient and they come out great. Here is a batch I just made. 16 hours @ 75C.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> My favorite thing to do sous vide is duck confit.


I second that. It’s one of the perfect applications of Sous vide.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> My favorite thing to do sous vide is duck confit. It's so convenient and they come out great. Here is a batch I just made. 16 hours @ 75C.


Time for cassoulet?


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> Time for cassoulet?


Could be  
Santa might bring me a sausage stuffer for christmas, so some Toulouse sausage for cassoulet should be doable!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Could be
> Santa might bring me a sausage stuffer for christmas, so some Toulouse sausage for cassoulet should be doable!



It's almost scary how in touch that Santa is with our desires isn't?


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It's almost scary how in touch that Santa is with our desires isn't?


He sees you when you're sleeping 
He knows when you're awake 
He knows if you've been bad or good


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> He sees you when you're sleeping
> He knows when you're awake
> *He knows if you've been bad or good*



It's that last line that always screws me...


----------



## Lars

..


----------



## chefwp

The turkey's journey continues today, with parts ready for the oven, and then parts ready for the stockpot. My house already smells good from the roasting of the parts, but it is going to smell even better after a couple of hours of simmering on the range!


----------



## Lars

Fresh tagliatelle with peas, basil and sunflower seeds


----------



## rgriffeath

Getting Thanksgiving break started the right way  

Caramel Rolls  

Nicholas Nichols Knives 
Burnt bourbon barrel paring knife


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Could be
> Santa might bring me a sausage stuffer for christmas, so some Toulouse sausage for cassoulet should be doable!


Let me know if you find an authentic recipe for that please. I’ve been meaning to try that.


----------



## camochili

Lentil bolognese with gnocchi and tomato salad


----------



## Edge

I need to look at this thread more often. Wow! Everything looks so good.


----------



## Chips

Some of the prep for the next big batch of cassoulet. I cured the chicken legs 2 days ago and they'll get a good rinse before starting. I just finished this super delicious garlicky batch of Toulouse sausage from scratch. Can't wait to start building the final recipe. We're not celebrating Thanksgiving till Saturday so this will be a dinner one of the nights beforehand. I wanted to wait till a bigger family gathering to use this massive cassole I recently picked up.


----------



## BazookaJoe

A plate resembling our Sunday Thanksgiving meal... corn souffle, Yukon Gold mashed potatoes, hazelnut stuffing, high heat roasted turkey. 3 days of leftovers, one more to go.


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> I just finished this super delicious garlicky batch of Toulouse sausage from scratch.


That looks great! Can you share the sausage recipe?


----------



## tostadas

Kid was off school and I didn't wanna go buy lunch. So put together some stuff in the fridge. San marzano tomatoes, veggies, and cheese on a garlic flatbread, w some seared sea scallops.


----------



## tcmx3

rgriffeath said:


> Getting Thanksgiving break started the right way
> 
> Caramel Rolls
> 
> Nicholas Nichols Knives
> Burnt bourbon barrel paring knife



wow can you point me to a recipe for that? looks amazing.

somewhat related (ie a baked good with caramel), from my last batch of kouign ammans:


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce wings and shishitos…


----------



## chefwp

Happy Thanksgiving. Whether you celebrate it or not, I'm thankful for this knife-nerd community and hope y'all have a great day.
Here is a shot of some cranberries about to be 'sauced.'


----------



## Lars

Porc au poivre - peppered pork chop with pan sauce, fries and salad


----------



## MarcelNL

Uygur (Cumin and red pepper, I chose Kashmiri) pork loin, Bok choi with smoking oil, Romain lettuce with sesame and some Kewpie.


----------



## justaute

Nothing fancy....having hot pot on a cold Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Bico Doce

Made some bread to go with the turkey dinner


----------



## daddy yo yo

Made some breaded Skrei with mashed green peas and potatoe wedges:


----------



## DitmasPork

Thanksgiving Korean Tacos. Repurposed leftovers from our ‘Thanksgiving’ bossam feast a few nights. 

Korean tacos:
* Charred tortilla
* 7-hours roasted, dry-brined, pork picnic shoulder 
* Spanish onion
* tomato 
* kimchi 
* scallion-ginger-garlic sauce
* ‘ssam sauce (fermented soybean, gochujang, vinegar, etc.)
* white cheddar 
* coriander leaves
* El Yucateco (green)


----------



## MarcelNL

Inspirational fusion!


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm struggling with Risoto croquettes....the leftover risotto became too loose...  
will report how they did in the frier.....I'm scared they may explode upon impact...

Menu is Limousin side flank steak, reverse seared, red wine and stock reduction infused with vadouvan and fermented garlic, (exploded?) risotto crouettes with some lemon Mayo, and a salad on the side.


----------



## chefwp

The last stops on the turkey's journey. A roulade made from one breast and skin <other breast frozen for a later day>, and the dark leg meat braised Korean bbq-style

ready for the oven with some rye-dressing





post oven








and Korean-syle:


----------



## justaute

DitmasPork said:


> Thanksgiving Korean Tacos. Repurposed leftovers from our ‘Thanksgiving’ bossam feast a few nights.



Wow


----------



## Chips

Turned out pretty darn good. I had a houseful of hungry impatient eaters so I didn't push the browning of the crust too much.


----------



## Lars

Greek-ish chicken dinner with lemon potatoes, salad and tzatziki


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> That looks great! Can you share the sausage recipe?



Sure.

4 pounds chilled and coarsely ground fatty pork shoulder
2 pounds chilled and coarsely ground pork fat back
8 ounces finely diced and cooked bacon
MIX

2T salt
1T finely ground fresh black pepper 
1/2t Instacure #1
1 cup red wine (I chose a bold, juicy napa cab), but white wine can be used as well
1/2t finely grated nutmeg
6-8 large garlic cloves depending on your appreciation for garlic, minced or ground in a small blender
I big handful of finely minced italian parsley (optional, just adds color contrast)
1/4C dehydrated minced white onions or one whole large white onion very finely minced
MIX

Combine the two mixtures well until sticky and chill while setting up your grinder and stuff accordingly.


----------



## MarcelNL

pfeweee, they came out GREAT
the reduction worked out well too, some days things just work out 

Two types of breadcrumbs is a great combination, I used regular (german) and Panko.


----------



## Bart.s

Lars said:


> Greek-ish chicken dinner with lemon potatoes, salad and tzatziki
> View attachment 153672


Always enjoy the pics of your dishes mate! But seriously, where do you find the time every day? Wish I could cook so diversified every day. Keep em coming! Kind regards, Bart


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> A roulade post oven
> View attachment 153666


My friend asked, "Is that a dachshund?!?"
To which I had to reply, "Tee, it is time for you vision test, tell me, what do you see in the picture below, fried chicken or puppies?"


----------



## DitmasPork

Beef shoulder, simmered in shoyu, mirin, sesame oil, bird’s eye pepper.


----------



## Lars

Bart.s said:


> Always enjoy the pics of your dishes mate! But seriously, where do you find the time every day? Wish I could cook so diversified every day. Keep em coming! Kind regards, Bart


Thanks, Bart! It helps that I don't have kids, but really, I just love to cook. I try to plan a week ahead to make sure I don't eat the same all the time.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Let me know if you find an authentic recipe for that please. I’ve been meaning to try that.


So, I did some reading. It looks like there is no such thing as the one true Toulouse sausage. Instead, recipes vary by region/butcher. Pretty much all recipes agree that the original thing is made from 100% pork (75% lean, 25% fat). The meat is always coarsely ground. But that is where all the commonalities end.

Other than the obligatory salt, spices vary a lot. The simplest version only adds pepper, and that's that. But there are countless variations. People add (among other things), curing salt #1, garlic, red wine, white wine, cognac, quatre épices, basil, nutmeg, thyme, or breadcrumbs.

I found an interesting variation on Hank Shaw's Hunter, Angler, Gardener, Cook site. He uses duck for the bulk of the meat, and pork belly to get the fat content up where it needs to be. I'm planning to make that one soon 

BTW, Hank Shaw's site is definitely worth a closer look. There are lots of well-written recipes there, and not just for charcuterie.


----------



## Michi

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Freestyle „Zürcher Geschnetzeltes“ with saffron. Knife used is a Carter Muteki I really love!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Thanksgiving leftover. 

I simmered the carcass into a gelatinous broth. I decided to make a Ginger, Pumpkin CONGEE. 
I added chayote for some greenage. I do a dollop of soy sauce marinated green onion/celantro.


----------



## DamageInc

Ordered a 7 kg slab of free range pork belly.
Cut it up in parts for ribs, braised pork, porchetta, and crispy roast pork slices.


----------



## Lars

Pheasant legs with cloves, cinnamon, chestnuts and mushrooms. Along with garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Thanksgiving leftover.
> 
> I simmered the carcass into a gelatinous broth. I decided to make a Ginger, Pumpkin CONGEE.
> I added chayote for some greenage. I do a dollop of soy sauce marinated green onion/celantro.
> 
> View attachment 153790


Awesome! post-Thanksgiving jook is traditional comfort food for me. That looks fab! Fermented mustard greens was one of my fave garnishes.


----------



## DamageInc

Roast slices done.


----------



## camochili

Baked celery root with sweet onions and hazlenuts


----------



## Caleb Cox

A 22.2 lb wagyu brisket from Snake River Farms, hickory smoked.


----------



## esoo

Salmon, confit potatoes and steamed asparagus


----------



## ethompson

First go at lasagna, feeling pretty good about the outcome.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Reversed sealed steak for the first time, yummy!


----------



## daddy yo yo

First Advent Sunday in Upper Austria is „BRATWÜRSTELSONNTAG“, a wide-spread tradition.


----------



## DitmasPork

Beef Shoulder London Broil Slow Simmered in Tomato, Sake, Olive Oil, Garlic, Taiwanese Chili Oil with Fermented Soybean.

Second London Broil in as many nights.

Same beef cut—different flavor profiles, different knife than the previous one.


----------



## MarcelNL

looks great @DitmasPork, but I sortof worry if should we start to worry about your health for apparent the lack of veg


----------



## Lars

Carnitas tacos with salsa verde


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> looks great @DitmasPork, but I sortof worry if should we start to worry about your health for apparent the lack of veg



Cheers for the dietary concern! I actually cook a lot of vegetarian dishes—my wife doesn't eat meat. Cutting lettuce usually doesn't inspire me to pick up the camera as much as beef, pork, chicken or fish.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> looks great @DitmasPork, but I sortof worry if should we start to worry about your health for apparent the lack of veg


Actually it's quite viable to live off meat only, as long as you consume the whole animal. Some people experimented with this in the past. The key is to also eat all the organ meat.


----------



## MarcelNL

Canelloni, filled with minced beef, onion, red peppers, fennel, carrot, and mushroom in daterra tomato sauce with thyme, garlic and some sage.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> Actually it's quite viable to live off meat only, as long as you consume the whole animal.


I’m skeptical here. Scurvy would get you before long; I expect there would be other problems due to lack of fiber.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> I’m skeptical here. Scurvy would get you before long; I expect there would be other problems due to lack of fiber.



Just have lime sauce with it. Though seriously, my digestive system would be problematic without vegetables.


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> I’m skeptical here. Scurvy would get you before long; I expect there would be other problems due to lack of fiber.


Nope; some people actually tested this for a full year earlier in the 20th century; apparently it can work pretty well. But as I said, consuming the whole animal is required; certain essential vitamins are only found in certain organs. So only eating the muscle fibers would indeed cause problems.
Not sure about the quality of digestion, but at least it didn't seem to give any significant long-term problems.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> Nope; some people actually tested this for a full year earlier in the 20th century; apparently it can work pretty well. But as I said, consuming the whole animal is required; certain essential vitamins are only found in certain organs. So only eating the muscle fibers would indeed cause problems.
> Not sure about the quality of digestion, but at least it didn't seem to give any significant long-term problems.


Hmmm… I'm still not convinced. I did a few searches, and they mention scurvy, lack of fiber, and elevated cholesterol. Here is just one article I found; there are quite a few more.






There's Something You Should Know About The 100% Meat 'Pure Carnivore Diet'


If you've spent any amount of time on the internet recently, you might have come across a new fad diet doing the rounds: the all-meat 'pure carnivore diet'.




www.sciencealert.com





The scurvy problem is real, I suspect. Eventually, it'll be fatal. Lack of fiber may not cause long-term health effects, but does not make for a normal gut biome for sure. Elevated cholesterol may or may not kill you, but is known to contribute to morbidity through elevated blood pressure and risk of heart attack.

I do like my meat. But only meat? Not interested, even though I might survive it for quite a while.

Edit: It looks like raw liver contains some vitamin C, so it might be possible to stave off the scurvy for at least a while. Not that I'm interested in being the guinea pig


----------



## cooktocut

I hoard a lot of my delicious meat in my freezer, but by far our favorite and most cherished are the dry aged wagyu porterhouses. Partly because it’s the best of both worlds (strip & filet), but also because it’s a real ***** to process these short loins with a handsaw whenever one is done. This one was aged for 60 days. Australian BMS 8-9


----------



## Michi

cooktocut said:


> This one was aged for 60 days. Australian BMS 8-9


You put veggies with that!


----------



## cooktocut

Michi said:


> You put veggies with that!


Yes! Almost forgot. Steamed broccoli and slightly modified Vietnamese cucumber salad. Nice vinegar and acid in the salad to keep the stomach from feeling too indulgent from all the beef.


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> Hmmm… I'm still not convinced. I did a few searches, and they mention scurvy, lack of finer, and elevated cholesterol. Here is just one article I found; there are quite a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's Something You Should Know About The 100% Meat 'Pure Carnivore Diet'
> 
> 
> If you've spent any amount of time on the internet recently, you might have come across a new fad diet doing the rounds: the all-meat 'pure carnivore diet'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scurvy problem is real, I suspect. Eventually, it'll be fatal. Lack of fiber may not cause long-term health effects, but does not make for a normal gut biome for sure. Elevated cholesterol may or may not kill you, but is known to contribute to morbidity through elevated blood pressure and risk of heart attack.
> 
> I do like my meat. But only meat? Not interested, even though I might survive it for quite a while.
> 
> Edit: It looks like raw liver contains some vitamin C, so it might be possible to stave off the scurvy for at least a while. Not that I'm interested in being the guinea pig


Yeah it wouldn't _only_ be meat. You _have_ to eat the organs too... livers and some others. That's probably also why 'popular science' kind of articles and dieticians warn against it, becasue they know that most will just interpret it as only eating the muscle fibers... which will get you into trouble because then you will indeed build up a lot of vitamin deficiencies. If you're interested I can dig around and see if I can find who experimented with it in the past; they were the arctic explorer kind of type.


----------



## Michi

@Jovidah Out of curiosity, I wouldn’t mind learning more, thanks!


----------



## Lars

I had kippers for lunch.


----------



## camochili

Baked trout with sweet/sour carrots and beetroot


----------



## coxhaus

Late to the Thanksgiving party. We are starting to finally get together again. Very classic meal. I baked a turkey and everybody brought dish. There was lots of wine involved. My wife made her Southwestern cornbread dressing. It is great. We used our new All-Clad roaster and we ended up with the best turkey gravy


----------



## Lars

Chicken roasted with lemon and basil. Spinach, chickpeas, yoghurt and pickled onions.


----------



## OnionSlicer

One of my favorite veggie dishes and knife exercises:


----------



## DitmasPork

Jovidah said:


> Actually it's quite viable to live off meat only, as long as you consume the whole animal. Some people experimented with this in the past. The key is to also eat all the organ meat.





Michi said:


> Hmmm… I'm still not convinced. I did a few searches, and they mention scurvy, lack of finer, and elevated cholesterol. Here is just one article I found; there are quite a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's Something You Should Know About The 100% Meat 'Pure Carnivore Diet'
> 
> 
> If you've spent any amount of time on the internet recently, you might have come across a new fad diet doing the rounds: the all-meat 'pure carnivore diet'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scurvy problem is real, I suspect. Eventually, it'll be fatal. Lack of fiber may not cause long-term health effects, but does not make for a normal gut biome for sure. Elevated cholesterol may or may not kill you, but is known to contribute to morbidity through elevated blood pressure and risk of heart attack.
> 
> I do like my meat. But only meat? Not interested, even though I might survive it for quite a while.
> 
> Edit: It looks like raw liver contains some vitamin C, so it might be possible to stave off the scurvy for at least a while. Not that I'm interested in being the guinea pig




I love my meat, ...but also love eating plants. Can't see depriving myself on all the glorious veggies. 








Carnivore Diet Review: Benefits, Downsides, and Sample Menu


The Carnivore Diet consists exclusively of animal products and is claimed to aid an array of health issues. Learn all you need to know.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> I found an interesting variation on Hank Shaw's Hunter, Angler, Gardener, Cook site. He uses duck for the bulk of the meat, and pork belly to get the fat content up where it needs to be. I'm planning to make that one soon


This is it. Turned out really nice, highly recommended!


----------



## Chips

Michi said:


> I found an interesting variation on Hank Shaw's Hunter, Angler, Gardener, Cook site.



That was the main recipe I drew inspiration from. Except I chose a red wine and added parsley for color contrast. I also added the finely diced cooked bacon, but I'm not completely sold on that. 

Len Poli is considered one of the greats when it comes to charcuterie. His website is very old and not to fun to navigate, but his recipes are incredible.






Making Homemade Sausage Len Poli's Formulations and Recipes


A collection of proven recipes for making sausage. Recipes and formulations are in both U.S. and Metric measurements with instruction on grinding, mixing, stuffing, coorking or curing sausages




lpoli.50webs.com


----------



## Michi

Chips said:


> Len Poli is considered one of the greats when it comes to charcuterie. His website is very old and not to fun to navigate, but his recipes are incredible.


Thanks for that, I hadn't seen that site before!


----------



## MarcelNL

Ooo no, Michi....now YOU did it...with those sausages and these recipes I now HAVE to go down that rabbit hole of making sausages (not just because what supermarkets sell these days is mostly utter crap)


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Ooo no, Michi....now YOU did it...with those sausages and these recipes I now HAVE to go down that rabbit hole of making sausages (not just because what supermarkets sell these days is mostly utter crap)


Ah, I see, it's all _my_ fault now, is it? 

But, seriously, it's not that hard, and it is really, really easy to make sausages that are way better than what you can buy at most butcher shops.

You'll need a meat grinder or, more useful in my opinion, a kitchen machine with a meat grinder attachment. I recommend Kenwood. Their meat grinder attachment is good quality. (I'm not fond of the Kitchen Aid attachment, which is small and made of plastic.) The Kenwood Titanium Chef XL is a superb machine. Or, if that is too pricey, get a normal Kenwood Chef. (I have the 1000 W model because I didn't have space for a Titanium XL.)

You will need a kitchen machine anyway because most sausage farce needs to be mixed for some time to get proper protein extraction and binding. You can do this by hand, but it's hard work, and your hands will get very cold (along with the meat getting warmer, which is to be avoided).

For the first two or three times, you can get away with using the meat grinder attachment to stuff your sausages. But, really, you will want to get a sausage stuffer if you decide to stick with this. Using a meat grinder to stuff sausage is painfully slow, and it's too easy to end up with air in the casings. If you use a meat grinder, have a second person to help. You need to roll the farce into cylinders that fit into the mouth of the grinder and continuously feed those into the grinder to avoid getting air bubbles. One person feeds the grinder, the other person takes care of controlling the feed of the casings and curling up the filled casings.

Other than that, you will have pretty much everything you need in your kitchen already. Sausage casings are easy to come by over the net. And pick up a small amount of Cure #1 (6.5% nitrite content). It's needed for many sausages (typically at around 2.5 g per kg of meat).


----------



## MarcelNL

Already looking at meat grinders....we do have a rarely used Magimix 5200XL that we've been planning to ditch as about everything it does can be done better in another way (it does not take enough dough to be worthwhile, I can cut up veggies faster, whisking is not that great etc)
I have been ogling the Braun Optimum @1600W, but probably never will really need the planetary rotation, the Kenwood is the alternative on my list...so now, up to the net to make up my mind again...probably should not opt for the KW XL, as I found that too large mixing bowls really are....too large to mix properly...choices....sigh...


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> I have been ogling the Braun Optimum @1600W, but probably never will really need the planetary rotation, the Kenwood is the alternative on my list...so now, up to the net to make up my mind again...probably should not opt for the KW XL, as I found that too large mixing bowls really are....too large to mix properly...choices....sigh...


I don't have any experience with the Braun and whether its meat grinder attachment is adequate.

With my Kenwood, I wish I had a larger bowl. The absolute maximum of sausage meat I can fit into mine is 2 kg, but I'm really at the limit there. For baking bread, it's similar. I can't really make dough for two loaves at once in my normal-size Kenwood.

The Titanium has a 1500 W motor, whereas mine has a 1000 W motor. Trust me, there is no such thing as a kitchen machine with too much power! I also have the food processor attachment for mine, which works very well. In a pinch, you can even make up to 1 kg of emulsified sausage with it.

At any rate, I'd do some careful research before buying anything. Europe has a much larger range of machines to choose from than Australia, and at the price of these things, it'll pay to do some homework first.


----------



## MarcelNL

Thanks for that advice! Agree there is no such thing as too much power (basically goes for anything  )
I'll do some further digging, probably postponing buying to after the holidays...see if anticyclic works there too...


----------



## riba

@MarcelNL I bet you know, but cure #1 is typically not available here. The often used Colorozo salt is 0.6%. So do the conversions.
(There is an uncommon 3% nitrite salt also available).

Buying 25 kg of colorozo salt at Makro was cheaper for me (ages ago) than buying a small quantity online.


----------



## MarcelNL

Thanks for the heads up!
Holy smoke, I bet 25Kg is enough to use for the pavement in winter  
Haven't been to a Makro in ages, I'll see if they still carry it, or if Hanos does!


----------



## Michi

Good point!

It's important to check whether a recipe is of European origin or from somewhere else. All the German, Austrian, and Swiss recipes I've come across use "Nitritpökelsalz", also known as "NPS". That is salt with nitrite, but at a concentration of 0.65%. If you use a German recipe and substitute Cure #1 for NPS, you'll end up with a ten times higher dose of nitrite than intended, which is in the toxic range.

To convert a German recipe for Cure #1, take the weight of NPS, divide by 40, and then use 35 parts salt and 5 parts Cure #1. For example, if a German recipe calls for 20 g NPS, replace that with 17.5 g salt and 2.5 g Cure #1.

I have seen a YouTube video where some guy made ham for the first time in his life, felt qualified to post a video about it, and promptly ended up using Cure #1 instead of NPS because he didn't know the difference. This probably won't kill anyone, unless they eat a very large amount all at once. But too much nitrite is toxic, so it needs to be used responsibly.

Personally, I like the German approach with 0.65% nitrite better because it is safer. It's virtually impossible to overdose that way, because you'd be using so much salt that no-one would ever eat the finished product. Conversely, with Cure #1, if you mistake that for salt, it's possible to seriously harm someone or even kill them.

Clearly label your Cure #1. Even if it is pink when you receive it, so it looks different from normal salt, the pink die can fade over time. Better safe than sorry…


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Holy smoke, I bet 25Kg is enough to use for the pavement in winter
> Haven't been to a Makro in ages, I'll see if they still carry it, or if Hanos does!


You can find Cure #1 in small amounts very cheaply all over the net. Check Amazon and eBay, it'll be there. You need so little of the stuff that the cost is really neither here nor there.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'll buy some to get me started, guess it's mostly needed for dried sausage? (as everything else gets cooked anyway)
Think I'll start with sausage that needs to be cooked, and buy proper cured sausage in a Polish supermarket or similar as there simply is no room in this house to put a meat curing fridge/appliance/anything...


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> I'll buy some to get me started, guess it's mostly needed for dried sausage? (as everything else gets cooked anyway)
> Think I'll start with sausage that needs to be cooked, and buy proper cured sausage in a Polish supermarket or similar as there simply is no room in this house to put a meat curing fridge/appliance/anything...


Nitrite is added to all sorts of sausages that are not frozen or cooked immediately. It's not just a safety thing to prevent botulism; the nitrite also adds a particular flavour that you can't get any other way. For example, nitrite is what gives ham its typical taste. Nitrite also preserves the pink colour. Without nitrite, the meat will turn grey during blanching or frying.

For dried sausages, such as salami, you need Cure #2, which contains nitrite as well as some nitrate. The nitrate acts as a time-release mechanism because it converts to nitrite over time. The rule of thumb is that, for sausages that end up curing for less than thirty days, you use Cure #1; anything over 30 days will typically include Cure #2 in the recipe.

You'll find that many recipes for smoked sausages, or sausages that need to cure for a few days, or any kind of ham will include nitrite. Get 50 g or 100 g, and you'll have enough to last you several years.

Find a good place to get recipes, and follow them religiously until you get a bit of experience. I find Two Guys and a Cooler a really good source of sausage making lore. Another good channel is Charcutaria.

Edit: Even if I say so myself, the recipes I posted aren't half bad either 

Cajun Andouille
Thüringer Bratwurst
Leberkäse
Polish style cured and smoked pork loin


----------



## daddy yo yo

OnionSlicer said:


> One of my favorite veggie dishes and knife exercises:
> View attachment 154136
> 
> View attachment 154137


Looks like Ratatouille!? Love that, too! My mom used to cut the veggies even smaller, 5mm dices, or so. I like the bigger bits when ratatouille is the main part of the dish (served with some potatoes or crispy baguette), I love the smaller version as a side with some fish or so...


----------



## riba

To dip your toes in the water, just ask your friendly butcher for some colorozo salt...


----------



## MarcelNL

riba said:


> To dip your toes in the water, just ask your friendly butcher for some colorozo salt...


At 2.25 a kilo I'll take the risk ;-)


----------



## riba

After getting colorozo salt I threw away cure #1. It was bound to end up in the salt pot.

Sometimes a butcher is quicker.


----------



## Jovidah

Michi said:


> @Jovidah Out of curiosity, I wouldn’t mind learning more, thanks!


Took me some digging to find it again, but the main 'name' associated with this is that of Vilhjamur Stefansson, an arctic explorer from the golden days around the turn of the century. He first learned about it from indigenous populations in certain areas that had such diets for at least parts of the year, and applied it at times during expeditions as well.
Due to his experience in expeditions he was also someone who was acutely aware of, and familiar with problems relating to scurvy.

However something I should have emphasized more: eating the _whole animal_ is crucial. Eating only the lean parts can lead to protein poisoning / rabbit starvation and can be highly lethal, and will also lead to significant nutrient deficiencies over time.

I didn't do an exhaustive search, but I could find an article describing a somewhat controlled study lasting over a year; makes for interesting reading:


CLINICAL CALORIMETRY



While sample size is too small to really stand up to present-day scientific rigor, it adresses a lot of the questions and concerns one might have on the subject. It's interesting to note that a sizable part of their diet was not just muscles, but animal fats, kidney, liver, etc. Beyond this one-year study apparently Stefansson also lived on such a diet for other lengthy periods in his life, and it didn't stop him from reaching a ripe age of 82.

There's other indigenous groups living off almost exclusively animal diets that defy 'convential' dietary wisdom that seem to get by just fine, but again, this usually either entails significant consumption of milk products, and / or whole-animal consumption. Most of these groups have no problems with things like scurvy or high blood pressure / cardiovascular diseases one would be tempted to expect from such diets.



DitmasPork said:


> I love my meat, ...but also love eating plants. Can't see depriving myself on all the glorious veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnivore Diet Review: Benefits, Downsides, and Sample Menu
> 
> 
> The Carnivore Diet consists exclusively of animal products and is claimed to aid an array of health issues. Learn all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com


I'm not entirely on-board with some of the statements in that article (there's a lot that's either outdated, or very dubious / still contested in scientific debate), but in general I agree that I wouldn't recommend a carnivore diet to anyone. While it seems technically feasible, it's hard to do it 'right', and due to the 'whole animal'-necessity involves eating a lot of parts that many won't find necessarily particularly appealing or attractive (organ meat, fats). No matter how much you like meat, eating _only _meat eventually becomes rather boring and monotone, and it's just much easier to sustain diets that have more variety.


----------



## MarcelNL

I once saw a documentary on the local inhabitants in the arctic, indeed eating all or most of the animal worked, and they supplement their diet by every now and then harvesting 'greens' from the seafloor in (pretty dangerous) excursions slipping in between cracks in the ice during low tide.....dunno, the diet did not quite jive with my appetite.... the description of the state of the seal they bury at the start of winter to carry them over the period no hunting and fishing can take place right before the ice moves out did not look very promising, the smell was reported as 'interesting' and 'fermented wet dog' and the visiting reporters all gagged...


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with spinach and gorgonzola - very yummy!


----------



## parbaked

Italian sausage and chicken roasted with peppers, onions and potato…




Served with a salad with Gorgonzola vinaigrette.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Birthday pasta - knife used is a Dengjia cleaver:


----------



## coxhaus

I made fast taco soup. I like this and it is fast to make. It is made from ground chili meat, can of beans, Rotel tomatoes, and hominy with a little frozen corn thrown in. I added an old potato because I wanted to use it up. most times I don't add any potatoes. I use the taco seasoning and ranch dressing seasonings in the picture. I cook the meat with some taco seasoning and 1 onion diced. I then added some of my frozen stock broth I made a month ago and a couple cans of water. Last, I add the ranch dressing seasoning powder and a little more taco seasoning. You are then done once it cooks 10 or 15 minutes.

If you have never used hominy you need to wash it in a colander. I drain the beans also. The Rotels I pour all the juice in the pot.

When it is cold out and I am in a hurry I make this a lot. It started as a weight watchers' dish that I modified.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> I didn't do an exhaustive search, but I could find an article describing a somewhat controlled study lasting over a year; makes for interesting reading:
> DEFINE_ME


Thanks for that, that was an interesting read.

OK, so you probably won't die within a year of eating only meat  I think I'll stick to eating other things as well, regardless


----------



## tcmx3

Michi said:


> Thanks for that, that was an interesting read.
> 
> OK, so you probably won't die within a year of eating only meat  I think I'll stick to eating other things as well, regardless



yeah I mean fruits and vegetables and grains are awesome and Im not sure why you would deprive yourself of them.

too many weird diets out there. just eat a balanced one like human beings have evolved to eat damn it aint that hard.


----------



## Jovidah

Haha, yeah I bet the few people who used to live on such a diet out of necessity would probably consider it complete lunacy to voluntariy follow their diet while presented with every other available alternative.  The fact that you can doesn't mean that you should...

The simplest - and quite effective diet - is to simply make your food from scratch with whole ingredients of proper quality. It's really hard to go wrong when you cut out all the processed and industrialized unhealthy crap. Then just throw in a lot of variety to essentially 'spread your risk' on any one particular thing being unhealthy and you should be pretty good IMO, without making any significant concessions to the ability to actually enjoy your food.


----------



## camochili

Over the last monts we became more and more fans of risottos. There are so many different ways to prepare them. Today we did a new one, that was made of red wine and beetroot juice. In addition we had a grape salad with chicoree


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> Over the last monts we became more and more fans of risottos. There are so many different ways to prepare them. Today we did a new one, that was made of red wine and beetroot juice. In addition we had a grape salad with chicoree
> View attachment 154363
> View attachment 154364
> View attachment 154365


Nice! I think not too long ago I have posted a recipe for red radicchio risotto. Try that, it is absolutely delicious!

EDIT: here’s the link:Whats cooking? **** Making something fine and fancy?** Just plain good? Show us!


----------



## Lars

Warm lentil and pea salad with panfried hake. Simple, delicious and because the fishermen have been catching a crazy amount of hake this year, cheap as well..


----------



## btbyrd

Wagyu Wednesday. 



Walmart's wagyu is an absurd $26/lb, and it's sometimes fantastic. This was one of those times.


----------



## Jovidah

I only ever made one risotto that I consider a failure. I tried to make a dessert version, replacing the stock with orange juice and the cheese with white chocolate. While actually tasting great it was so incredibly rich and heavy it was almost impossible to eat. Literally had to 'lighten' it by eating vanilla ice cream on the side.


----------



## chefwp

Jovidah said:


> I only ever made one risotto that I consider a failure. I tried to make a dessert version, replacing the stock with orange juice and the cheese with white chocolate. While actually tasting great it was so incredibly rich and heavy it was almost impossible to eat. Literally had to 'lighten' it by eating vanilla ice cream on the side.


I never made this, but it looks intriguing, it is from one of my all time favorite chefs, Michel Richard, RIP.


----------



## DitmasPork

Stir fried bitter melon and tofu + kochi with machi.


----------



## DitmasPork

My riff on Mission District tacos—hoisin pork tenderloin; charred tortilla; onion, coriander leaves, tomato, tomatillo-avocado salsa, salsa picante.


----------



## Lars

Mexican breakfast for dinner; Chorizo and eggs, refried beans, avocado, tomato and green chili salsa.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice! I think not too long ago I have posted a recipe for red radicchio risotto. Try that, it is absolutely delicious!
> 
> EDIT: here’s the link:Whats cooking? **** Making something fine and fancy?** Just plain good? Show us!


Right, i saw that before. It looks great, but i don't like blue cheese. Anyway i was thinking about trying it. Danke fürs erinnern.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Right, i saw that before. It looks great, but i don't like blue cheese. Anyway i was thinking about trying it. Danke fürs erinnern.


You could substitute another semi-hard cheese or soft cheese. Cambert, Brie, Gouda, or Harvarti would all work, among others.


----------



## DitmasPork

Shell Steak + ‘Korean Steak Sauce’ (Gochujang, Doenjang, vinegar) + Scallion, Ginger, Garlic Pesto


----------



## parbaked

Ginger pork belly “shogoyaki”, fried oysters, Japanese tartar sauce and Kewpie cabbage.




Served with broccolini and rice…


----------



## Lars

Moroccan-style lamb rump, harissa spiced couscous, chickpea salsa, confit tomatoes and white wine sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> Ginger pork belly “shogoyaki”, fried oysters, Japanese tartar sauce and Kewpie cabbage.
> View attachment 154652
> 
> Served with broccolini and rice…
> View attachment 154653


Damn! I love fried oysters, haven't had them in years—they were a regular on the table at Chinese banquets with my family!


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Moroccan-style lamb rump, harissa spiced couscous, chickpea salsa, confit tomatoes and white wine sauce.
> View attachment 154654


Impressed with your globetrotting kitchen adventures.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Impressed with your globetrotting kitchen adventures.


Thanks! It's a wonderful thing cooking in this digital age. So much info and inspiration at our fingertips..!


----------



## Michi

Onion bread. This is made with stoneground whole wheat flour and dark rye flour. Despite that, not dense and heavy. There are nearly two pounds of onion baked into that bread


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> Onion bread. This is made with stoneground whole wheat flour and dark rye flour. Despite that, not dense and heavy. There are nearly two pounds of onion baked into that bread
> View attachment 154763



nice! specifics please!

.


----------



## Lars

Reverse seared cuvette of veal, red wine sauce, charred onions, triple cooked chips and mushroom ketchup.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali inspired Chickpea & Egg Curry. Modeled after a classic 'Dimer Dalna,' with the addition of chickpeas and potatoes.


----------



## Michi

sumis said:


> nice! specifics please!


I've posted the recipe.


----------



## parbaked

Ham hock




Split peas and turkey stock.




Croutons 




Yum….


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Ham hock
> View attachment 154876
> 
> Split peas and thanksgiving turkey stock.
> View attachment 154879
> 
> Croutons
> View attachment 154878
> 
> Yum….
> View attachment 154877



Ham hocks, especially smoked ham hocks, are dirt-cheap flavor bombs that are all too often over looked.


----------



## Michi

Pan-fried mushrooms with garlic sauce.


----------



## Lars

Here is a picture of a rabbit pretending to be a fish curry.


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## chefwp

Now don't be hating on my gnarly pastry crust, been a long time since I rolled one of these out. Apple pie


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> Now don't be hating on my gnarly pastry crust, been a long time since I rolled one of these out.


That looks a lot better than any pie crust I ever made!


----------



## Bico Doce

Kung pao chicken & shrimp


----------



## DitmasPork

Fish ‘n’ Rice. Salmon on rice.


----------



## Jaeger

Barbarie Duck  with rosemary potatoes and cabbage 
I only have pics from the duck, sorry


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> That looks a lot better than any pie crust I ever made!


Thanks Michi, I just got sloppy in trimming the edges with a bench scraper right on the glass, realizing right as I was almost done that things could get messy when it shrinks in the oven (nextime: scissors and leave and attractive overhang!). The lattice was also a rush job as I was late getting dinner on. I still have PTSD from when my girls were tiny and **** would hit the fan when dinner wasn't on the table at 18:30. I really don't need to worry about that anymore, but I can't seem to shake it...

I will say the egg wash certainly did its job in making it golden and pretty otherwise, compensating for my ham-fistedness.


----------



## Lars

Biksemad made from roast veal, onion, celery and potatoes. With pickled beets and a fried egg.


----------



## camochili

I saw many curries in the past few days. Coincidence or not, but we did one too,a few days ago. 
Pumpkin-coconut curry with prawns


----------



## Oshidashi

Michi said:


> Hmmm… I'm still not convinced. I did a few searches, and they mention scurvy, lack of fiber, and elevated cholesterol. Here is just one article I found; there are quite a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's Something You Should Know About The 100% Meat 'Pure Carnivore Diet'
> 
> 
> If you've spent any amount of time on the internet recently, you might have come across a new fad diet doing the rounds: the all-meat 'pure carnivore diet'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scurvy problem is real, I suspect. Eventually, it'll be fatal. Lack of fiber may not cause long-term health effects, but does not make for a normal gut biome for sure. Elevated cholesterol may or may not kill you, but is known to contribute to morbidity through elevated blood pressure and risk of heart attack.
> 
> I do like my meat. But only meat? Not interested, even though I might survive it for quite a while.
> 
> Edit: It looks like raw liver contains some vitamin C, so it might be possible to stave off the scurvy for at least a while. Not that I'm interested in being the guinea pig



It is possible to eat only deer or other ungulates and get all your veggies and vitamins, too! It turns out that ancient humans as well as more modern hunter-gatherers (such as certain North American native tribes, until recent years) would consume the partially digested stomach contents of deer, other antelopes, and bison. Sounds pretty disgusting to eat vomit, but supposedly it can be yummy. 

Rethinking the Paleo Diet: Would You Eat the Contents of a Deer’s Stomach?


----------



## Oshidashi

Borani Banjan is a classic Afghan dish of eggplant, tomatoes, and yoghurt. Has lots of great spices, too, such as cumin, coriander, turmeric, dill, mint, paprika, chiles and garlic. Looks kind of plain in the picture, but it was quite delicious.


----------



## DitmasPork

Beef chuck tender; seasoned with cumin, chili, salt; garnished with smoked salt. Roasted at 250f, took it outta oven at 137f.


----------



## MarcelNL

Afghan food can be delicious, IMO it's heavily influenced by it's surrounding countries (herbs etc) so you can truly taste the location without having to travel


----------



## Lars

The last of the roast veal from the weekend extravaganza turned into stroganoff and served over buttered noodles.


----------



## Kitchenchem

Pan seared duck breast with mandarin orange sauce. Steamed green beans finished in the duck breast pan.


----------



## Lars

Phat phrik khing - dry Thai curry with green beans and tofu.


----------



## MarcelNL

Pasta with Ragu, finally found a moment to test the new pots ;-)


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover roast beef for supper.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Egg Benedict:


----------



## daniel_il

DitmasPork said:


> Leftover roast beef for supper.
> View attachment 155260
> 
> View attachment 155262


Which suji u like better?


----------



## BillHanna

DitmasPork said:


> Leftover roast beef for supper.
> View attachment 155260
> 
> View attachment 155262


@ian nice Mazaki ba dum TISS


----------



## DitmasPork

daniel_il said:


> Which suji u like better?



Really love them both, each have their distinctive characteristics; both keepers.


----------



## esoo

Fiancee made Jamie Oliver's pork belly


----------



## Michi

Home-made duck sausage with oven-fried potatoes and radicchio, endive, and tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Luftmensch

Jovidah said:


> Actually it's quite viable to live off meat only, as long as you consume the whole animal. Some people experimented with this in the past. The key is to also eat all the organ meat.





Michi said:


> I'm still not convinced.





Jovidah said:


> eating the _whole animal_ is crucial



I think @Oshidashi has it:



Oshidashi said:


> consume the partially digested stomach contents of deer, other antelopes, and bison



I had a relative do a posting in an Inuit community. It wasnt _just_ eating the _whole animal_.... they also ate the stomach contents of caribou, and historically, walrus and seal. 

Both positions hold value... but I have to tip my hat to @Michi. Given that blubber, viscera and half digested stomach contents generally dont appeal to 'western' sensibilities... I'd say the promotion of meat only diets is bad advice. For god's sake... just include a salad will you!


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> For god's sake... just include a salad will you!


What, salad?! I would never eat _that_. The salad is just a plot by the Deep State to enslave the population. I'd much rather die of scurvy…


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> salad is just a plot by the Deep State to enslave the population



Full of 5G and graphene nanobots!!


----------



## Michi

What, there are 5G graphene nanobots in the salad?! Thanks for letting me know. I had no idea what danger I've been in all these years.


----------



## DitmasPork

BillHanna said:


> @ian nice Mazaki ba dum TISS


This Maz has some heft to it, very different profile to my other sujis.


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> What, salad?! I would never eat _that_. The salad is just a plot by the Deep State to enslave the population. I'd much rather die of scurvy…


Wake up, sheeple, don't become a pawn of 'big lettuce!'


----------



## Jovidah

Luftmensch said:


> I think @Oshidashi has it:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a relative do a posting in an Inuit community. It wasnt _just_ eating the _whole animal_.... they also ate the stomach contents of caribou, and historically, walrus and seal.
> 
> Both positions hold value... but I have to tip my hat to @Michi. Given that blubber, viscera and half digested stomach contents generally dont appeal to 'western' sensibilities... I'd say the promotion of meat only diets is bad advice. For god's sake... just include a salad will you!


While this might go on in some communities it does not seem to be universal, and the research I linked to with the 1 year trial did not include stomach contents. Although I do agree that a lot of the other parts like brain, livers, kidneys, fats, etc are not exactly palatable, and while it's a technically feasible diet I agree it's a horrible and potentially dangerous recommendation. Most people will interpret 'meat only' as consisting mostly of muscle fibers, and even in the best cases is likely to result in nutritional deficits, if not worse. 
Most of all, regardless of how much I like meat, it just seems incredibly monotonous to me.  It reminds of how after last years holiday season, even when I was having a proper and varied diet, I had this feeling of simply wanting to eat something different than red meat, simply because I'd be having so much of it in a short period of time. 
This is IMO a problem with a lot of these silly small-selection diets (whether its meat-only, keto, or any other fad of the month we've seen through the years) ; they're so demanding on your discipline that they're incredibly hard to sustain.


----------



## Lars

Pollock with chorizo, beans and arugula pesto.


----------



## Luftmensch

Lars said:


> Pollock with chorizo, beans and arugula pesto.










(ok... i'll stop being off topic)


----------



## Oshidashi

Jovidah said:


> a lot of the other parts like brain, livers, kidneys, fats, etc are not exactly palatable



A capable chef (especially a French one) can bring goose liver or calves' brains to a level that will induce a culinary orgasm; and virtually nothing is good without fat. I'm not too sure about kidneys.


----------



## Jovidah

Oshidashi said:


> A capable chef (especially a French one) can bring goose liver or calves' brains to a level that will induce a culinary orgasm; and virtually nothing is good without fat. I'm not too sure about kidneys.


Yeah poor choice of words on my part, but I think you got my point; when someone suggests 'meat-only diet' I don't think most western people wouldn't be chomping at the bit to start digging into piles of organ meat and copious amounts of animal fat. 
Goose liver I personally didn't care for the one time I tried it, but that probably has more to do with the amount of animal cruelty involved in its creation. A good 'regular' paté however... mmmmm.

But that begs the question... would a strict meat-only diet allow for aromatics like onion and garlic, or cream-based sauces? Some good oven potatoes to go with the endless steaks? Some thyme and rosemary to season the copious quantities of duck leg confit?
Yeah sorry I'm out, I don't think I'd last more than a week...


----------



## Oshidashi

No problem! Just eat _meat-based_ vegetables, like the Marrot:


----------



## Luftmensch

Oshidashi said:


> brains



I'll try most things once... but brains are off the list for disease reasons (e.g Creutzfeldt–Jakob)... the risk is low... but I am not sure the payoff is high either!


----------



## Oshidashi

Luftmensch said:


> I'll try most things once... but brains are off the list for disease reasons (e.g Creutzfeldt–Jakob)... the risk is low... but I am not sure the payoff is high either!



Incubation period for prion disease is around ten years. If I were you I'd wait till I'm 85, then really pig out on tons of brains. At worst you'll die of mad cow at 95, at best it'll cure your Alzheimer's.


----------



## DitmasPork

Luftmensch said:


> I'll try most things once... but brains are off the list for disease reasons (e.g Creutzfeldt–Jakob)... the risk is low... but I am not sure the payoff is high either!



An acquired taste perhaps. Beef or calves brains can be delightful—I used to eat ‘tacos de sesos’ (brain tacos) fairly regularly when I lived in SF’s Mission District, they were quite delicious! I’ve cooked brains a numerous times (pig, lamb, beef)—fave method is deep fried rolled in panko. Sure there’s a risk of illness, but same with eating any animal—tuna, chicken, etc. For me, offal is comfort food—the stuff I grew up with.








However, offal cooked improperly can be a truly dreadful and repulsive dining experience.


----------



## Michi

Smoked herring.


----------



## MarcelNL

During the peak in cases in the UK (and EU), and peak is very relative, we had one case for an open biopsy....the other way to diagnose C-J is to wait until you are found by someone while [email protected]##ing in a meadow while eating grass.

Nowadays the risk should be a lot lower due to regular monitoring and ensuring cow are not kept as cannibals anymore....


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> During the peak in cases in the UK (and EU), and peak is very relative, we had one case for an open biopsy....the other way to diagnose C-J is to wait until you are found by someone while [email protected]##ing in a meadow while eating grass.
> 
> Nowadays the risk should be a lot lower due to regular monitoring and ensuring cow are not kept as cannibals anymore....


Friends of mine from UK—my wife included—who lived there during the peak of Mad Cow certainly have a different view of offal than me in the US where fortunately cases in bovine were rare—some Brit friends even became vegetarian/vegan as a result.  Brains are a delicacy for me, rich, creamy—but totally get others apprehension towards consuming it. FWIW, lambs brains are the best tasting IMO, but harder to find; the halal markets usually carry them.


----------



## Lars

While I do realize my shameful effort, I still quite enjoyed this..


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> While I do realize my shameful effort, I still quite enjoyed this..
> View attachment 155493


I’d happily eat that!


----------



## DitmasPork

Supper salad with tomatillo/avocado salsa.


----------



## MarcelNL

Supper at Noon?


----------



## chiffonodd

Veggie ramen. Kombu dashi, sesame/peanut base, shimeji shroom, broccolini, etc. Used dried Chinese egg noodle due to local fresh noodle shortage 2021.  Gotta start making noodz in house.


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> Veggie ramen. Kombu dashi, sesame/peanut base, shimeji shroom, broccolini, etc. Used dried Chinese egg noodle due to local fresh noodle shortage 2021.  Gotta start making noodz in house.


There's a noodle shortage?????


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> There's a noodle shortage?????



Yes international noodle shortage due to COVID supply chain disruption and tensions in the Taiwan Strait. 

That or my local grocery store was just out


----------



## AT5760

Can't you just use more noodles to make up for them being shorter than the normal ones...?


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> Yes international noodle shortage due to COVID supply chain disruption and tensions in the Taiwan Strait.
> 
> That or my local grocery store was just out



Hahahahah! Seriously though, I've noticed shelves being sparse, and restocking at a slower pace at my Chinatown market. ...no more extra-large jars of Lao Gan Ma!

Just saw this:








Climate Change Is to Blame for the Recent Global Pasta Shortage


Why is there a global pasta shortage? The reason for the pasta shortage boils down (pun intended) to climate change. Here's what consumers can expect.




marketrealist.com


----------



## M1k3

All the Asian imports are sitting at the ports of Los Angeles and Long Beach. Or in quarantine outside the ports waiting to dock. Or just waiting to dock.


----------



## daddy yo yo

M1k3 said:


> All the Asian imports are sitting at the ports of Los Angeles and Long Beach. Or in quarantine outside the ports waiting to dock. Or just waiting to dock.


Sittin‘ on the dock of the bay?


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> Supper at Noon?


Nah, from last night. Though supper at noon is fine by me.


----------



## M1k3

daddy yo yo said:


> Sittin‘ on the dock of the bay?


Near it. Not so much on it.

Watchin' the tide roll away, ooh


----------



## Michi

Raspberry cake.


----------



## parbaked

Curried shrimp salad




And clam chowder….


----------



## Lars

Chicken, hispi cabbage, morels, onion and a mustard emulsion.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not much to say:


























The little pinky is from „stinky“ @KAMON Knives


----------



## Oshidashi

Quick rice bowl for my lunch today was particularly delicious. Topping was pickled red onions, chili oil with fermented soy beans, crispy fried shallots, sambal oelek and chiffonaded Thai basil. Basically, I raided the fridge and threw in everything, but the contrasting tastes and textures really worked.


----------



## Oshidashi

Luftmensch said:


> I'll try most things once... but brains are off the list for disease reasons (e.g Creutzfeldt–Jakob)... the risk is low... but I am not sure the payoff is high either!



Reportedly, in the US several of the very rare cases of CJD occurred in individuals who ate squirrel brains. DO NOT eat squirrel brains.


----------



## Bear

Oshidashi said:


> Reportedly, in the US several of the very rare cases of CJD occurred in individuals who ate squirrel brains. DO NOT eat squirrel brains.


How many squirrels would it take to make a meal? (sorry I had to ask)


----------



## Oshidashi

> "Squirrels are a popular food in rural Kentucky, where people eat either the meat or the brains but generally not both, Dr. Weisman said. Families tend to prefer one or the other depending on tradition. Those who eat only squirrel meat chop up the carcass and prepare it with vegetables in a stew called burgoo. Squirrels recently killed on the road are often thrown into the pot.
> Families that eat brains follow only certain rituals. "Someone comes by the house with just the head of a squirrel," Dr. Weisman said, "and gives it to the matriarch of the family. She shaves the fur off the top of the head and fries the head whole. The skull is cracked open at the dinner table and the brains are sucked out." It is a gift-giving ritual. The second most popular way to prepare squirrel brains is to scramble them in white gravy, he said, or to scramble them with eggs. In each case, the walnut-sized skull is cracked open and the brains are scooped out for cooking."



From:
 Man eats squirrel brains, gets brain disorder and dies | Boing Boing


----------



## chefwp

Was out of squirrel brains so I made Cranberry/orange/pecan bread.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Started here this morning:







A few minutes later I was here:






Kept the legs out and froze the rest.

Took some inventory in the afternoon (Ittetsu X-Hammer bunka):






Already had some mild Italian sausage in the fridge so...


----------



## justaute

Had a couple of new neighbors over for dinner. Made three dishes...snow peas with shrimp and mushrooms, sesame oil chicken, and pepper with julienned pork. The latter two were new recipes.

HSC3 z-wear 193mm gyuto, @HSC /// Knives , was my main cutter...it's becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Michi

Fresh cornbread:




With Texas-style chilli, thanks to a recipe by Brian Lagerstrom. (I halved the amount of sugar in the cornbread, which turned out perfect, for my taste.)

This is the first time I've made that type of chilli, and I'm seriously impressed. Not just nice, but outstanding. Way better than I expected!


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> Fresh cornbread



I have a bag of cornmeal in the cupboard waiting patiently. I have kept putting cornbread off! It didnt occur to me you could serve it as part of a main. Nice idea!


----------



## Bear

Michi said:


> Fresh cornbread:
> View attachment 155672
> 
> With Texas-style chilli, thanks to a recipe by Brian Lagerstrom. (I halved the amount of sugar in the cornbread, which turned out perfect, for my taste.)
> 
> This is the first time I've made that type of chilli, and I'm seriously impressed. Not just nice, but outstanding. Way better than I expected!
> View attachment 155673


That chili is real close to mine, but I still add some black beans, I can't help it.


----------



## Lars

I'm not saying that my chili was outstanding, I'm just saying that if this was a chili cook-off, mine would definitely win..


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I'm not saying that my chili was outstanding, I'm just saying that if this was a chili cook-off, mine would definitely win..


Wanna share the recipe? My chili could use a refresh...


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> Wanna share the recipe? My chili could use a refresh...


No problem, here it is.


----------



## camochili

Eggplant rolls filled with a ricotta-broccoli creme on a spinach tomato salad.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Linguini with white clam sauce... all hail the humble clam.


----------



## Bico Doce

Potato galette with short rib steak


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Not much to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pinky is from „stinky“ @KAMON Knives



fantastic. love oven-cheese... great idea to pimp it up. will try myself next time.


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> fantastic. love oven-cheese... great idea to pimp it up. will try myself next time.


Yeah, but easy on the garlic. The 2 cloves of garlic were too much, really. Maybe it also helps to soflty fry the garlic before pushing it into the cheese to make it milder... Also I didn't have fresh rosemary as I killed my rosemary this summer (well, it was the heat on my balcony, not me, really). That would probably make it even better!


----------



## DitmasPork

Gyūdon. Beef ‘n’ Rice. Last of the leftover roast.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DitmasPork said:


> Gyūdon. Beef ‘n’ Rice. Last of the leftover roast.
> View attachment 155794
> 
> View attachment 155795


That knife again!!!

Man, could you take it slower, please? I mean, come on, you have that Shig with that handle. At least your meal could suck…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> I'm not saying that my chili was outstanding, I'm just saying that if this was a chili cook-off, mine would definitely win..
> View attachment 155695


Challenge accepted!!!

I am not saying my Chili tastes good but if you and I made a chili cook-off, you’d loose!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> That knife again!!!
> 
> Man, could you take it slower, please? I mean, come on, you have that Shig with that handle. At least your meal could suck…


Cheers! Try to use my gems as much as possible, probably for nothing more than self gratification TBH. Part of the joy of accumulating—besides possessing them—more knives than I need is using them. Used my Raquin a while ago to cut SPAM. Koa/reindeer handle by Graydon Decollibus.


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Challenge accepted!!!
> 
> I am not saying my Chili tastes good but if you and I made a chili cook-off, you’d loose!!!


Getting my popcorn out to witness this Chili Throwdown!


----------



## Lars

Kapusniak is a Polish cabbage soup. Mine have bacon, smoked sausage, onion, carrot, potato, cabbage, sauerkraut and dill. Super yummy and perfect on a cold day when you are preparing for a chili cook-off.


----------



## parbaked

Italian wedding soup…


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> Italian wedding soup…
> View attachment 155925
> View attachment 155924


Great soup; also love the simple grain on your table.


----------



## Greenbriel

J. Kenji's scallion pancakes. Probably the first edible thing I've ever made in my Mum's kitchen in England. That kitchen really hates me. Also sliced my finger on a semi-sharp knife yesterday. First time in a couple of years. So true about sharp knives being safer. 









Extra-Flaky Scallion Pancakes Recipe


The best scallion pancakes are made with a hot water dough and lots of flaky layers.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak ‘n’ Rice with Bulldog Sauce and Shichimi Togarashi.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Steak ‘n’ Rice with Bulldog Sauce and Shichimi Togarashi.


Looking at this and many of your (as always) excellent photos, I get the distinct impression that lack of protein is not one your problems


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Looking at this and many of your (as always) excellent photos, I get the distinct impression that lack of protein is not one your problems


Hahaha! Yeah, the photos do suggest that. I typically make salads and veg sides too—my wife’s vegetarian. Veg dishes aren’t as photogenic for me.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DitmasPork said:


> I typically make salads (…) too


Like Thai beef salad?


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Like Thai beef salad?


Hahahaha! …yeah.


----------



## Lars

I made Kuru Fasulye again, but instead of rice I made Bazlama which I think might be the only bread @Michi haven't made yet..


----------



## parbaked

Pad Kra Pao…


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I made Kuru Fasulye again, but instead of rice I made Bazlama which I think might be the only bread @Michi haven't made yet..


Aha! @Lars has thrown down the gauntlet Bazlama 

You are right, I've never made this. But you can bet that I'll make it now


----------



## Greasylake

Chinese braised vermillion snapper (Hong shao yu). It may not look too pretty, but I could have drank the sauce.


----------



## Lars

Grilled flank steak tacos. With chipotle salsa, avocado and tomatillo salsa and salsa mexicana.


----------



## DitmasPork

Penne with Mustard Greens, Chili, Garlic, Onion, Pecorino, Olive Oil, Mustard Oil.


----------



## Michi

Spare ribs.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Zha Jiang Mein (mine might be closer to the Korean version).. tonight. my most veggie choppiest dish. lots of chopping.

totally worth the effort.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy, sweet ‘n’ sticky chicken thighs with little potatoes and pan sauce. Marinade—shoyu, mirin, Demerara sugar, gochujang, garlic, sesame oil.


----------



## Lars

Duck breast, roast spuds, red cabbage salad and red wine sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Spicy, sweet ‘n’ sticky chicken thighs with little potatoes and pan sauce. Marinade—shoyu, mirin, Demerara sugar, gochujang, garlic, sesame oil.
> 
> View attachment 156499


thats a cool spoon! it has flattened edges?


----------



## BillHanna

boomchakabowwow said:


> thats a cool spoon! it has flattened edges?


Gestura is the brand, I believe


----------



## parbaked

BillHanna said:


> Gestura is the brand, I believe











01 Silver Spoon V.2


A custom molded utility spoon designed with control and consistency in mind. The well is shaped tall and flat to cradle liquid, and pointed at the tip for easy pouring. Material: 18/10 stone-washed steel Length: 9 inches Volume: 1 tablespoon, .5 ounce



gesturautensils.com




I have one but I honestly don't love it because of the thin stem.
I still prefer Kunz for my bougie spoons...


----------



## Lars

Cod, bacon and carrots a la vichy.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bitter melon stir fried with onion, egg, tofu; seasoned with shoyu, mirin, sake, pepper, garlic, ginger, salt—garnished with dried aku (bonito; skipjack, katsuo).


----------



## Oshidashi

Mixed Asian feast tonight: Tom yum goong, 3-cup chicken w/ basil, Pillipino whole local yellowtail sweet and sour escabeche, bitter melon with beef stir fry, Chinese broccoli w/ garlic and oyster sauce.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Steak ‘n’ Rice with Bulldog Sauce and Shichimi Togarashi.
> View attachment 156017
> 
> View attachment 156018
> 
> View attachment 156019


I have not had bulldog sauce. Looks interesting. Like Japanese A1?


----------



## coxhaus

A cold front just hit so it was time for Caldo chicken and some roasted salsa. My wife made her Mexica rice. I grabbed the rest of my red garden tomatoes before they freeze. I decided to roast the red garden tomatoes, garden peppers, and some garlic and onion. Then blend it all in the Ninja. The bowl next to the rice is my salsa. The salsa on the potatoes and rice was great.
Tomorrow I am going to roast some green garden tomatoes and make more salsa just to use my green tomatoes up before the freeze.

I used my new Made-in Rodeau pot. It worked well. My wife used our All-Clad copper core 3.4 qt sauté pan for the rice.


----------



## Michi

Linguine with lobster and prawns, with a bacon and honey fermented garlic cream sauce.


----------



## camochili

Pork cotelet with apples and brussel sprouts.


----------



## DamageInc

Making a porchetta with some of the pork belly slab I cut up earlier.

Thyme, garlic, chili flake, dehydrated onion, porcini mushroom powder, and salt on the inside. Then rolled, tied, stabbed all over, and rubbed with fine salt. In the oven now.


----------



## coxhaus

DamageInc said:


> Making a porchetta with some of the pork belly slab I cut up earlier.
> 
> Thyme, garlic, chili flake, dehydrated onion, porcini mushroom powder, and salt on the inside. Then rolled, tied, stabbed all over, and rubbed with fine salt. In the oven now.
> View attachment 156767
> View attachment 156768


I don't know much about those meats but your roasting pan looks neat. Is it cast iron?


----------



## Lars

Thüringer Bratwurst braised with mustard, sauerkraut and bear. In a homemade bun with the sauerkraut and more mustard.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> I'm not saying that my chili was outstanding, I'm just saying that if this was a chili cook-off, mine would definitely win..
> View attachment 155695


Nice chili. I have a friend that won the chili cook off in Terlingua TX. He says chili cook off chili is not really eating chili; it has to impress the judges with 1 bite. The judges are full and tired of chili so you need to impress them.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Fresh cornbread:
> View attachment 155672
> 
> With Texas-style chilli, thanks to a recipe by Brian Lagerstrom. (I halved the amount of sugar in the cornbread, which turned out perfect, for my taste.)
> 
> This is the first time I've made that type of chilli, and I'm seriously impressed. Not just nice, but outstanding. Way better than I expected!
> View attachment 155673



I think sweet cornbread is a southeastern thing not a Texas thing. My wife uses very little sugar in our cornbread. We don't like it sweet. We like cheese, whole corn and jalapenos in our cornbread.


----------



## parbaked

I make a bolognese…





Inspired by Vincenzo’s Plate. Beef, pork and veal. No herbs or garlic.




Cooked down from this




To this before adding milk and cooking down again




Served with cream kale gratin and salad


----------



## DamageInc

coxhaus said:


> I don't know much about those meats but your roasting pan looks neat. Is it cast iron?


Scanpan CTX. Stainless steel coated with teflon.


----------



## DamageInc

DamageInc said:


> Making a porchetta with some of the pork belly slab I cut up earlier.
> 
> Thyme, garlic, chili flake, dehydrated onion, porcini mushroom powder, and salt on the inside. Then rolled, tied, stabbed all over, and rubbed with fine salt. In the oven now.
> View attachment 156767
> View attachment 156768


Done


----------



## chefwp

coxhaus said:


> I think sweet cornbread is a southeastern thing not a Texas thing. My wife uses very little sugar in our cornbread. We don't like it sweet. We like cheese, whole corn and jalapenos in our cornbread.


My own corn bread recipe has a bit of sugar, but I don't consider it sweet. My biggest departure is I use corn flour instead of corn meal, gives it a completely different texture. Here is the recipe if anyone wants to try it:

*Corn Bread*
I do this in a 9 inch round cake pan, parchment on the bottom and buttered/floured sides

mix the dry ingredients:
1 c corn flour
1 c ap flour
2 Tbs sugar
2 tsp sea salt
1 Tbs baking powder

wet ingredients
melt 4 Tbs butter and when cool enough, whisk in an egg yolk
whisk that together with
3/4 c buttermilk
1/2 c milk
1 egg white
1/4 cup corn (thawed from freezer)
minced chili pepper (optional, amount to taste)

Separate egg, mix egg yolk with slightly cooled melted butter, mix in the rest of the wet ingredients

Mix wet and dry in separate containers, fold wet into dry (don’t overmix, can be slightly lumpy, but no 'streaks' of dry ing.)

put in greased pan (I use a 9" round cake pan)

Bake at 450 for about 20 min.


----------



## MarcelNL

Blackfeet yellow free range organic chicken, white mushroom sauce, side salad, triple cooked fries


----------



## coxhaus

chefwp said:


> My own corn bread recipe has a bit of sugar, but I don't consider it sweet. My biggest departure is I use corn flour instead of corn meal, gives it a completely different texture. Here is the recipe if anyone wants to try it:
> 
> *Corn Bread*
> I do this in a 9 inch round cake pan, parchment on the bottom and buttered/floured sides
> 
> mix the dry ingredients:
> 1 c corn flour
> 1 c ap flour
> 2 Tbs sugar
> 2 tsp sea salt
> 1 Tbs baking powder
> 
> wet ingredients
> melt 4 Tbs butter and when cool enough, whisk in an egg yolk
> whisk that together with
> 3/4 c buttermilk
> 1/2 c milk
> 1 egg white
> 1/4 cup corn (thawed from freezer)
> minced chili pepper (optional, amount to taste)
> 
> Separate egg, mix egg yolk with slightly cooled melted butter, mix in the rest of the wet ingredients
> 
> Mix wet and dry in separate containers, fold wet into dry (don’t overmix, can be slightly lumpy, but no 'streaks' of dry ing.)
> 
> put in greased pan (I use a 9" round cake pan)
> 
> Bake at 450 for about 20 min.



I am not sure what corn flour is? Is it corn starch? How do you buy corn flour? I don't remember seeing it in my grocery store. I am always game for trying things if I can figure this out.


----------



## MarcelNL

being in Texas corn flour should be available I reckon, it's not starch but slightly grittier than regular wheat flour


----------



## coxhaus

Ok. I will be on the lookout for corn flour.

I asked my wife how much sugar she uses in her cornbread and she said less than a tablespoon. I don't get in the way when she makes her cornbread as she has been making it all her life. I am not sure she measures anything. I will try to pin her down and post her recipe for Texas cornbread that we like.


----------



## Delat

I glazed a pile of bacon today. For the glaze I reduce maple syrup and add salt, apple cider vinegar, and scotch bonnet pepper. 

Salty, sweet, sour, and spicy in every bite, omg. I crank through them like potato chips!


----------



## chefwp

coxhaus said:


> I am not sure what corn flour is? Is it corn starch? How do you buy corn flour? I don't remember seeing it in my grocery store. I am always game for trying things if I can figure this out.


This is available in a few stores near me


----------



## coxhaus

I have a mill about an hour away that I buy corn meal from. I would think he could grind me some if I knew what to ask for.

PS
I found this Cornstarch vs. Corn Flour: What’s the Difference? (healthline.com)


----------



## coxhaus

Here is my wife's cornbread recipe.
(171) Texas Cornbread | Kitchen Knife Forums

PS
I added the cornmeal pictures. I added one for grind size.


----------



## coxhaus

We were down in Mexico last week for my wife's birthday. We had some great sushi.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Vanilla panna cotta with strawberry sauce, tiger prawns and onion rings.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Had a lot of purple cabbage from making sauerkraut, so made an okonomiyaki… tasted the same as with green cabbage but looks cool


----------



## camochili

coxhaus said:


> Nice chili. I have a friend that won the chili cook off in Terlingua TX. He says chili cook off chili is not really eating chili; it has to impress the judges with 1 bite. The judges are full and tired of chili so you need to impress them.


The recent chili conversation here recalls an old text i read and where i still can laugh my a... off.

Here it is:

Notes from an inexperienced Chili taster named Frank, who was visiting Texas from the East Coast:

Recently I was honoured to be selected as an outstanding famous celebrity in Texas, to be a judge at a Chili cook-off, because no one else wanted to do it. Also the original person called in sick at the last moment, and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the beer wagon when the call came. I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides, they told me that I could have free beer during the tasting. So I accepted.

Here are the scorecards from the event:

CHILI # 1: MIKE'S MANIC MONSTER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A little to heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.

JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavour. Very mild.

FRANK: Holy ****, what the hell is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway with this stuff. I needed two beers to put the flames out. Hope that's the worst one. Those Texans are crazy.

CHILI # 2: ARTHUR'S AFTERBURNER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Smokey, with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.

JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavour. Needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

FRANK: Keep this out of reach of children! I'm not sure what I am supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave of two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich manoeuvre. They had to walkie-talkie in three extra beers when they saw the look on my face.

CHILI # 3: FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.

JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili. A bit salty. Good use of red peppers.

FRANK: Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting ****-faced.

CHILI # 4: BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC

JUDGE ONE: Black Bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods. Not much of a chili.

FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills; that 300 lb ***** is starting to look HOT, just like this nuclear-waste I'm eating.

CHILI # 5: LINDA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER

JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef; could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

FRANK: My ears are ringing, and I can no linger focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly from a pitcher onto it. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Freakin' Rednecks! ! !

CHILI # 6: VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY

JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spice and peppers.

JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions and garlic.

FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulphuric flames. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that slut Sally. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone!

CHILI # 7: SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum. Tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. I should note that I am worried about Judge # 3.

FRANK: You could puta #)$^@#*&! Grenade in my mouth, pull the #)$^@#*&! pin, and I wouldn't feel a [email protected]&$ thing. I've lost the sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my X*$(@#^&$ mouth. My pants are full of lava-like ****, to match my X*$(@#^&$ shirt. At least the during the autopsy they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing, it's too painful. I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the four inch hole in my stomach.

CHILI # 8: HELEN'S MOUNT SAINT CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending. This is a nice blend chili, safe for all; not too bold, but spicy enough to declare its existence.

JUDGE TWO: This final entry isa good balanced chili, neither mild now hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 passed out, fell and pulled the chili pot on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor Yank.

FRANK: - - - - - Mama?- - - (Editor's Note: Judge # 3 was unable to report).


----------



## Michi

This is a sanitised version. I prefer the original one, which has beer in it


----------



## Lars

This recipe by Kenji J. Lopez-Alt is the simplest pasta sauce I know. Very delicious and if you use dried noodles the sauce can be done in the time they cook.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> This recipe by Kenji J. Lopez-Alt is the simplest pasta sauce I know. Very delicious and if you use dried noodles the sauce can be done in the time they cook.
> View attachment 156892


Very nice! I've made that so many times when I don't have long to put a meal together.


----------



## Sb1994

Oh snap. Looks spectacular. Thx, showing pics to wife and daughters to give ‘em ideas


----------



## Lars

Baccalà alla napoletana - salt cod with tomatoes, olives and capers.


----------



## Sb1994

Recipe please. Haven’t had good salt cod in years! And the combo of capers and tomatoes sound perfect


----------



## Lars

Sb1994 said:


> Recipe please. Haven’t had good salt cod in years! And the combo of capers and tomatoes sound perfect


Here it is.


----------



## Sb1994

Thank you sir. Have had mouth watering salt cod in Brazil, Norway, and India. Excited to try this out.


----------



## parbaked

A skimpy scampi with shishito peppers and twice baked potato…


----------



## riba

Sb1994 said:


> Thank you sir. Have had mouth watering salt cod in Brazil, Norway, and India. Excited to try this out.


I was rather apprehensive about trying salt cod but had the most interesting dish in Granada, containing salt cod with orange. Would really like to have it again. One day...


----------



## Sb1994

That sounds good actually - I use a bit of orange rind in a tomato chicken dish. I have a tough time in general with savory dishes which contain sweet fruit. I need to learn and best way is to try. That said, like a dim sum dish which has shrimp and mango


----------



## chefwp

One of my favorite party apps can also be a nice quick lunch or an addition to a soup dinner. I whipped up these mini croque monsieur crudites with some mornay (+ample amount of dijon mustard to finish and shallots sauted in butter when making the roux) sauce, ham and extra grated cheese on top. This batch of sauce I used a nice Irish Cheddar. These also went well the other night with some Senagalese peanut soup. Whenever I make the mornay-ish sauce outside of hosting a party, I always have a ton left over to enjoy with different dishes.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian fry up. Eggs + Portuguese Linguiça Sausage + Cheese + Backyard Herbs + Potatoes


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian fry up. Eggs + Portuguese Linguiça Sausage + Cheese + Backyard Herbs + Potatoes


Very pretty!


----------



## Sb1994

Don’t know what looks better - the knife or sausage. Maybe both


----------



## parbaked

Korean taco Tuesday…galbi on cabbage, kimchi and sprouts with seaweed and lettuce wraps and a tofu side…


----------



## ptolemy

Did a very basic fried rice... Garlic, onions, raw thin carrots and peas, salt pepper. On the side, I fried shrimp on high heat and put some lemon, Then finished fried rice with dark soy sauce for color, but of salt

actually, came out super yummy


----------



## Sb1994

Woke up to make sure alarm set and saw this! Beautiful


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> Did a very basic fried rice... Garlic, onions, raw thin carrots and peas, salt pepper. On the side, I fried shrimp on high heat and put some lemon, Then finished fried rice with dark soy sauce for color, but of salt


Often, really simple is really good. It doesn't have to be complicated to be excellent.


----------



## Michi

Tri tip with fried potatoes and salad.

I pulled the roast at 53 ºC (127.5 ºF) internal temperature and tented it with alfoil. 15 minutes later, internal temperature was at 62 ºC (143.5 ºF). That's a lot of temperature increase without any additional heating. Next time, I think I'll pull it at 51 ºC.


----------



## Lars

Poulet Sauté Madame Renoir with sautéed potatoes.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


>



bUt iF yOu DoNt ReMoVe tHe gArLiC GrEeNs EvErYtHiNg WiLl bE rUiNeD!!


----------



## riba

Chicken schnitzel, Brussel sprouts and mash.

Turns out I prefer single breaded over double breaded.


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> bUt iF yOu DoNt ReMoVe tHe gArLiC GrEeNs EvErYtHiNg WiLl bE rUiNeD!!


I typically remove garlic greens, but unnecessary for this. Forest for the trees my friend—not ruined, perfectly fine, the strong flavors of Portuguese sausage, backyard herbs, cheese make any off tastes from the tiny amount of green garlic germ imperceptible. I save my energy for tasks where I feel it matters, like picking off bean sprout tails when eaten raw, etc.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Very pretty!


Cheers! My family’s house a fave place to cook—despite using an electric range, having to lug a cutting board and knives from NYC to Hawaii; backyard herbs aplenty.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian fry up. Eggs + Portuguese Linguiça Sausage + Cheese + Backyard Herbs + Potatoes
> View attachment 157136
> 
> View attachment 157137
> 
> View attachment 157138


dish looks awesome. 

oddball question. are your citrus trees in the background. are they Latticed?


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> dish looks awesome.
> 
> oddball question. are your citrus trees in the background. are they Latticed?


No, the satsuma tree just planted in the ground, in front of wooden fence.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> I typically remove garlic greens, but unnecessary for this. Forest for the trees my friend—not ruined, perfectly fine, the strong flavors of Portuguese sausage, backyard herbs, cheese make any off tastes from the tiny amount of green garlic germ imperceptible. I save my energy for tasks where I feel it matters, like picking off bean sprout tails when eaten raw, etc.



lol I was joking sir (hence the "crazy" font), i don't usually bother removing the greens and I have yet to perceive a difference ✌


----------



## Bodine

Avocado and grapefruit salad with cilantro, onions jalepenos, and arugula


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> lol I was joking sir (hence the "crazy" font), i don't usually bother removing the greens and I have yet to perceive a difference ✌


Ha. Funny, I've been having a lot of friendly arguments with my mom today about food—trying to convince her that MSG is not evil; 'Lite salt' and low sodium shoyu are dreadful; pork can be pink, juicy and perfectly safe to eat; fat is fine; etc.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> Ha. Funny, I've been having a lot of friendly arguments with my mom today about food—trying to convince her that MSG is not evil; 'Lite salt' and low sodium shoyu are dreadful; pork can be pink, juicy and perfectly safe to eat; fat is fine; etc.



Yeah there are a lot of stubborn misperceptions out there, especially around what constitutes healthy food. My parents were like right in the middle of the "SnackWell's" generation so society taught them that fat is bad but heaps of processed carbs are totally cool.  we've had to have a few discussions over the years...

Keep fightin the good fight!


----------



## Greasylake

DitmasPork said:


> pork can be pink


You could never convince my mother of that one. When she was growing up one of her high school friends got a parasite from undercooked chorizo and was in and out of hospitals until he passed away. He was pretty young too, early twenties I think. She always cremates her pork.


----------



## chefwp

Greasylake said:


> You could never convince my mother of that one. When she was growing up one of her high school friends got a parasite from undercooked chorizo and was in and out of hospitals until he passed away. He was pretty young too, early twenties I think. She always cremates her pork.


When my parents grew up (born in the 1930s in the US) pigs we frequently fed rotting trash, and the parasitic round worm, trichinella, thrived in that environment, and people knew that to kill it pork had to be cooked well done. Regulations came down and the pig farmers stopped feeding them trash and trichinella is largely a thing of the past (00.13% of pigs now carry it, less than 1 percent). This happened decades ago, but we could never convince my mother that pork could cooked less than super well-done.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greasylake said:


> You could never convince my mother of that one. When she was growing up one of her high school friends got a parasite from undercooked chorizo and was in and out of hospitals until he passed away. He was pretty young too, early twenties I think. She always cremates her pork.



My mom won't ever be convinced—her family used to raise pigs, sell meat through the family store, all pork cooked until well overdone, the fear of trichinosis deeply engrained into her culinary outlook.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian pineapple snack for Yanick.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian pineapple snack for Yanick.
> View attachment 157239
> 
> View attachment 157243
> 
> View attachment 157240
> 
> View attachment 157241



How did Yanick like it?


----------



## 4wa1l

DitmasPork said:


> Ha. Funny, I've been having a lot of friendly arguments with my mom today about food—trying to convince her that MSG is not evil; 'Lite salt' and low sodium shoyu are dreadful; pork can be pink, juicy and perfectly safe to eat; fat is fine; etc.



Why is low sodium shoyu no good? Different flavour compared to regular?


----------



## Lars

Lamb Rogan Josh with Gujerati-style green beans and cucumber/mint raita.


----------



## camochili

Stir fried Bimi with roasted potatoes and a plum chutney.


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Lamb Rogan Josh with Gujerati-style green beans and cucumber/mint raita.
> View attachment 157316


I love Roganjosh. Great dish and nice plating


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> I love Roganjosh. Great dish and nice plating


Me too! It's so tasty. Perfect comfort food.


----------



## DitmasPork

NotAddictedYet said:


> How did Yanick like it?


No chips after going through the tough skin and crown; cladding quite reactive to the pineapple juice, had to wipe down often and wash a few times. It liked it.


----------



## DitmasPork

4wa1l said:


> Why is low sodium shoyu no good? Different flavour compared to regular?



Low sodium shoyu has too many ingredients for my preference, trying to keep unnecessary chemicals to a minimum; taste a little off to me. When cooking for my parents I’m very conscious of sodium intake—I’ll just use regular shoyu, but less if it; also use a lot of citrus as a flavor booster; not cook shoyu heavy foods.

Example:
Kikkoman regular shoyu: Water, Soybeans, Wheat, Salt.

Kikkoman less sodium shoyu: Water, Soybeans, Wheat, Salt, Lactic Acid, Sodium Benzoate: Less than 1/10 of 1% as a Preservative.


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple supper: ahi sashimi; shrimp with Meyer lemon and garlic; salad; spaghetti with red sauce.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Yeah, but easy on the garlic. The 2 cloves of garlic were too much, really. Maybe it also helps to soflty fry the garlic before pushing it into the cheese to make it milder... Also I didn't have fresh rosemary as I killed my rosemary this summer (well, it was the heat on my balcony, not me, really). That would probably make it even better!


Quick feedback. We had it today and did it with one, chopped and fried, clove of garlic. That was too mild for our taste. Next time i'll try with a fresh one.
Anyway, a great idea and thank you for sharing.


----------



## parbaked

DitmasPork said:


> Low sodium shoyu has too many ingredients for my preference, trying to keep unnecessary chemicals to a minimum; taste a little off to me.



FYI you can buy god low sodium soy. Just buy stuff made in Japan instead of US like Kikkoman.
Even Trader Joe's Reduced Sodium Soy, for example, has less sodium than the crap Kikkoman and only 5 ingredients: water, soybeans, wheat, salt and vinegar.




#friendsdon'tletfriendsbuyKikkoman


----------



## chefwp

I haven't made lasagna in ages. Tonight I made it more traditionally using a cheesy bechamel sauce instead of the American-style ricotta mix. Not bad, was still a little heavy. Pics of the Bolognese sauce base and a couple of the finished product.


----------



## Jaeger

Just from a few days ago, but pretty tasty imho.
Breadcrumbs patties with some veggies and homemade garlic mayonnaise.
Residual recovery....





Cheers Fabian


----------



## MarcelNL

shroom risotto, for the Arancini


----------



## chefwp

No-bake chocolate clusters, a riff of one of Ina Garten's recipes. 12.75 oz dark chocolate melted on a double boiler, folded into 3 cups of corn flakes and sprinkling in a cup of dried cranberries and sea salt as you go. Finish with a little more sea salt after portioning out on parchment paper with two table spoons.


----------



## coxhaus

It's a cooking day today. We start the morning making Apple pie and Cheese grits. The cheese grits is sausage and green chili. And then to eat them we put Louisianan hot sauce on it. More goodies this afternoon.


----------



## Chips

Tiramisu for tonight.


----------



## parbaked

Light Christmas Eve dinner for two…
Crab and chowder is a San Francisco Xmas eve thing so I steamed a Dungeness crab; made Louie sauce, clam chowder and salad. Bread is fig, walnut sourdough from Jane the Bakery.


----------



## Lars

My mom made off with the leftover pork belly roast from last nights Christmas dinner, but I managed to save half a duck breast and some potatoes for myself.
I did the only sensible thing and made Biksemad.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Merry Christmas, everyone!











Knife used was a denty Sanmai from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used was a denty Sanmai from @KAMON Knives:


very good.
Merry christmas


----------



## DitmasPork

Merry Xmas KKFers. 
Rib roast, work-in-progress, prepped, spice rubbed, and in the ‘fridge since yesterday, gonna hit the oven today. Glorious piece of meat my brother bought; I volunteered to cook it.


----------



## camochili

Suggestion du chef...
Corn salad with grapes and burrata
Pikeperch with a dijon sauce and a millefeuille (ok, here it is a deuxmillefeuille )basket filled with lentils
As a dessert a pear terrine

Merry christmas all you cooks out there


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> FYI you can buy god low sodium soy. Just buy stuff made in Japan instead of US like Kikkoman.
> Even Trader Joe's Reduced Sodium Soy, for example, has less sodium than the crap Kikkoman and only 5 ingredients: water, soybeans, wheat, salt and vinegar.
> View attachment 157389
> 
> #friendsdon'tletfriendsbuyKikkoman


Cheers. I’ve actually never bought low-sodium shoyu, just refuse to do it.


----------



## DamageInc

Merry Christmas everyone!

Christmas dinner yesterday:

Roast pork on the rotisserie, duck breast, caramelized potatoes, red cabbage, gravy, kale orange salad.


----------



## AT5760

Just two adults and three kids today, so I tried to keep the prep at a minimum. Baked the pie and brined the pork yesterday. Oven did all of the work today.


----------



## coxhaus

AT5760 said:


> Just two adults and three kids today, so I tried to keep the prep at a minimum. Baked the pie and brined the pork yesterday. Oven did all of the work today. View attachment 157559
> View attachment 157560



We have been up your way a few times. We like Rock Bottom Tap. Nice beer and meat. It may be a chain but we liked it.


----------



## Jaeger

Food prep for tomorrow.
Pork Comb slices (don't know if this is the correct pronunciation )


----------



## Lars

Jaeger said:


> Food prep for tomorrow.
> Pork Comb slices (don't know if this is the correct pronunciation )
> View attachment 157565


Lol, I think it's called loin in english.


----------



## Jaeger

i don't know... We call it "Kammscheiben". It's a part of the neck


----------



## Lars

Jaeger said:


> i don't know... We call it "Kammscheiben". It's a part of the neck


I stand corrected!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Jaeger said:


> i don't know... We call it "Kammscheiben". It's a part of the neck



We call it pork neck.


----------



## Jaeger

HumbleHomeCook said:


> We call it pork neck.


 Perfect  and makes sense


----------



## Michi

Jaeger said:


> Perfect  and makes sense


Yeah, quite a lot. Just like “pork butt”


----------



## coxhaus

Bringing in the Christmas cheer: wine and waffles.


My mom made me waffles on this same waffle iron when I was a little boy. I had to replace the cord 20 years ago using silver solder. The heat from the waffle iron would melt regular solder.


----------



## Chips

Prime rib underway…..


Following not too far off of AmazingRibs.com's recipe, but I've made Prime Rib for 20 years and feel it's not complete without some celery seed included in the spice rub, also, just a touch of MSG to boost the flavors. The rub was made up dry, then splashed with a scant half shot of bourbon, and about 2 tablespoons of boiling water to open up the flavors. Let rest for about an hour then rubbed over the roast, into a 225ºF oven, with the bones and trim at the bottom for a gravy or a Yorkshire pudding. Some small potatoes were tossed in at the bottom to cook too, halfway thru the roast, I tossed in some garlic cloves for the potato mash to be made,

The roasted bones and meat scraps might be made for a jus for something later, but the main component to accompany the roast will be a horseradish cream


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chips said:


> Prime rib underway…..
> 
> 
> Following not too far off of AmazingRibs.com's recipe, but I've made Prime Rib for 20 years and feel it's not complete without some celery seed included in the spice rub, also, just a touch of MSG to boost the flavors. The rub was made up dry, then splashed with a scant half shot of bourbon, and about 2 tablespoons of boiling water to open up the flavors. Let rest for about an hour then rubbed over the roast, into a 225ºF oven, with the bones and trim at the bottom for a gravy or a Yorkshire pudding. Some small potatoes were tossed in at the bottom to cook too, halfway thru the roast, I tossed in some garlic cloves for the potato mash to be made,
> 
> The roasted bones and meat scraps might be made for a jus for something later, but the main component to accompany the roast will be a horseradish cream
> 
> View attachment 157605
> 
> View attachment 157606
> View attachment 157607
> View attachment 157608
> View attachment 157609
> View attachment 157610



Rye and IPA. Good man.

Oh and meat and stuff too.


----------



## DitmasPork

Local Ono (wahoo) sashimi plate. Nothing fancy, this Xmas dish plated to be delivered to sashimi obsessed quarantined relatives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Local Ono (wahoo) sashimi plate. Nothing fancy, this Xmas dish plated to be delivered to sashimi obsessed quarantined relatives.
> View attachment 157634
> 
> View attachment 157635



Very cool of you!


----------



## chefwp

My wife's family from Bielefeld, Germany has a Christmas Eve tradition of doing a meat fondue. When we were forming our own traditions for our little family here in the US we realized we had too many conflicts with other events to pull that off, so we moved that tradition a day forward to Christmas day. Last year we may have taken the tradition a step forward in wondering what to do with the leftovers, I suggested we just do it again the next day, "fondeux" if you will.  

This year we had pork belly, beef from the strip, mini meatballs, and little smoked sausages (not homemade, sorry @Michi). My wife makes 3 sauces from her father's original recipes that go by "cumberland" <currant gelee based>, apple/horseradish, and "devil sauce" <grated hard boiled egg yolk I think it the base" and these join my curry mayonnaise. The only sides are various pickles <this year, cornichons, purple cauliflower, onion, and beets> and toasted baguette

just waiting for the oil, which is getting an initial 'coming to temp' on the range.


----------



## mgardiner




----------



## parbaked

Christmas dinner with wifey…
Grass fed roast beast, creamed spinach, twice baked potato, fresh horseradish and, of course, a Yorkshire pudding…













Drank this…


----------



## Lars

Fusilli with chickpeas, parsley and lemon. A humble but yummy affair..


----------



## daddy yo yo

chefwp said:


> My wife's family from Bielefeld, Germany has a Christmas Eve tradition of doing a meat fondue. When we were forming our own traditions for our little family here in the US we realized we had too many conflicts with other events to pull that off, so we moved that tradition a day forward to Christmas day. Last year we may have taken the tradition a step forward in wondering what to do with the leftovers, I suggested we just do it again the next day, "fondeux" if you will.
> 
> This year we had pork belly, beef from the strip, mini meatballs, and little smoked sausages (not homemade, sorry @Michi). My wife makes 3 sauces from her father's original recipes that go by "cumberland" <currant gelee based>, apple/horseradish, and "devil sauce" <grated hard boiled egg yolk I think it the base" and these join my curry mayonnaise. The only sides are various pickles <this year, cornichons, purple cauliflower, onion, and beets> and toasted baguette
> 
> just waiting for the oil, which is getting an initial 'coming to temp' on the range.
> View attachment 157641
> 
> 
> View attachment 157642


You could try making the fondue with a good broth instead of the oil, makes for a lighter dish and easier digestion (and a better smell)…


----------



## DitmasPork

6-hour standing rib roast + au jus + herby horseradish cream sauce. Xmas feasting.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> You could try making the fondue with a good broth instead of the oil, makes for a lighter dish and easier digestion (and a better smell)…


The best fondue i ever tried was a swiss style one with rosewater (a rose spirit). Not a light dish at all, but incredibly yummy.


----------



## Delat

We have plenty of time to kill so my daughter and I made the 2-day chocolate chip cookie version from this recipe.









Brown Butter Toffee Chocolate Chip Cookies Recipe by Tasty


The ultimate chocolate chip cookie indulgence, bolstered by chunks of homemade toffee, brown butter, and large pockets of chocolate.




tasty.co








We only waited 24 hours instead of 36, but omg they are fantastic and worth the effort. We put a generous amount of Maldon smoked sea salt on top. Still incredibly soft, chewy, and delicious the day after baking, too.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Snowy times in the PNW ... pic outside the front window today (Boxing day) ... snow starting back up / beautiful ...






Tomato soup (sous vide - turned out nicely) with grilled cheese ... extra special thx to Devin ...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MontezumaBoy said:


> Snowy times in the PNW ... pic outside the front window today (Boxing day) ... snow starting back up / beautiful ...
> 
> View attachment 157694
> 
> 
> Tomato soup (sous vide - turned out nicely) with grilled cheese ... extra special thx to Devin ...
> 
> View attachment 157692



We got some cold temps coming to the east side this week!


----------



## Bico Doce

Made some salsa with over ripe tomatoes


----------



## coxhaus

I am doing the same thing making salsa. I just got interrupted with my granddaughter cooking cookies. I will finish after she gets through. The tomatoes are partially roasted. I included some green tomatoes also.


----------



## Bico Doce

coxhaus said:


> I am doing the same thing making salsa. I just got interrupted with my granddaughter cooking cookies. I will finish after she gets through. The tomatoes are partially roasted. I included some green tomatoes also.


Very cool. I also like roasting the ingredients on the stove top as an alternative to the oven. You can find authentic clay comals online now which are great for roasting salsa


----------



## DitmasPork

Boxing Day Ramen for my dad.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Needed a change up from the holiday fare.


----------



## Chips

A dire lack of green anywhere on the plate. But it was a tasty prime rib. Still not my best. 15 years of making these and it's still a fun journey to hone in and try to make it as excellent as possible. This is my first year of a Christmas prime rib dinner without my beloved Ashi Honyaki gyuto doing it's duty as beef slayer on Christmas/NYE.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chips said:


> A dire lack of green anywhere on the plate. But it was a tasty prime rib. Still not my best. 15 years of making these and it's still a fun journey to hone in and try to make it as excellent as possible. This is my first year of a Christmas prime rib dinner without my beloved Ashi Honyaki gyuto doing it's duty as beef slayer on Christmas/NYE.
> 
> View attachment 157759


You could try dyeing the meat green with some spirulina powder…


----------



## Lars

Hispi cabbage braised with onion, garlic, green chili, rosemary, parsley, chicken stock, rice wine vinegar and light soy. With a nice piece of hake as well. Really comfy and delicious.


----------



## chiffonodd

MontezumaBoy said:


> Snowy times in the PNW ... pic outside the front window today (Boxing day) ... snow starting back up / beautiful ...
> 
> View attachment 157694
> 
> 
> Tomato soup (sous vide - turned out nicely) with grilled cheese ... extra special thx to Devin ...
> 
> View attachment 157692



Guessing you have the nicest gyuto collection in Skwim Sequim


----------



## AT5760

Leftovers. Potatoes and carrots into a frittata and roast pork loin with a @DitmasPork inspired gochujang-fig sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> Leftovers. Potatoes and carrots into a frittata and roast pork loin with a @DitmasPork inspired gochujang-fig sauce. View attachment 157845


Awesomeness! Gochujang a good all terrain sauce!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So this was the _only_ pork roast in my local market yesterday. Just a big ole empty space with this in the middle.






I wanted pork damnit so...





Three roasts across the top, big chunks on the right (for tonight) and the bone and trimmings for stew or something later.







Braised pork lusciousness. 





No plating pics but it was yummy.


----------



## OldSaw

Vegetable and clam sauce for pasta. Super easy, but full of flavor.


----------



## Michi

I'm in Tasmania right now and conveniently just down the road is an oyster and mussel farm.

Live mussels, harvested about ten minutes earlier.




I did them the classic Belgian style, in a white wine and garlic cream sauce.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> I'm in Tasmania right now and conveniently just down the road is an oyster and mussel farm.
> 
> Live mussels, harvested about ten minutes earlier.
> View attachment 157894
> 
> I did them the classic Belgian style, in a white wine and garlic cream sauce.
> View attachment 157895



Have you ever tried adding Pernod? You might try it. I used to go to a restaurant where they added Pernod to the white wine, onion, butter, garlic and spices. I thought it was wonderful. After a few years they took the mussels off the menu and I quit going. You make me want to go out and buy mussels. It probably does not take much Pernod. Then sopping good bread in the juice.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> Have you ever tried adding Pernod? You might try it.


I've never tried that, but I can see that working. Will give that a go next time, thanks!


----------



## MarcelNL

I was going to say the same, I usually add a tablespoon (if that) for about a kilo or two mussels....which reminds me to buy some as I haven't eaten them in ages.


----------



## daddy yo yo

coxhaus said:


> Have you ever tried adding Pernod? You might try it. I used to go to a restaurant where they added Pernod to the white wine, onion, butter, garlic and spices. I thought it was wonderful. After a few years they took the mussels off the menu and I quit going. You make me want to go out and buy mussels. It probably does not take much Pernod. Then sopping good bread in the juice.


THAT!!!

Oh, and of course, you should have a Pernod for yourself while cooking. And before. And after. Have I said that I love Pernod?!


----------



## MarcelNL

East meets North, the petty cuts like a dream...I may have found a new shallot slayer.

Linguini con Ragu (and Zucchini), and a side salad


----------



## Lars

Pollo adobado con papas a la Rick Bayless. A testament to the genius of simplicity. 
Chicken marinated overnight and roasted with potatoes. Simple garnish of onion marinated in cider vinegar and parsley.


----------



## Lars

Here is a biga that will turn into buns tomorrow.


----------



## Lars

Hot buns, just out of the oven.


----------



## Lars

Pheasant breasts wrapped in schwarzwälder ham and fried in butter. With red cabbage risotto and green beans.


----------



## DitmasPork

salmon baked with shoyu, sake, lemon, olive oil, ginger, garlic, sugar, Tellicherry pepper, coriander leaf, scallion, salt.


----------



## parbaked

Ribs, slaw, mash…


----------



## Lvrgsp

Smoked prime rib. Reverse sear.


----------



## coxhaus

DitmasPork said:


> salmon baked with shoyu, sake, lemon, olive oil, ginger, garlic, sugar, Tellicherry pepper, coriander leaf, scallion, salt.
> View attachment 158168
> 
> View attachment 158169
> 
> View attachment 158170
> 
> View attachment 158171
> 
> View attachment 158172
> 
> View attachment 158173
> 
> View attachment 158174


Do you cut all the dark meat between the skin and the fish off? I do and I feed it to the cats.


----------



## Jaeger

Again, prepping for tomorrow. We wann make burger. I use beef shoulder, rub it with some spices and tomorrow I will put it in the meat grinder...will see


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sometimes the simple things are hard to beat:


----------



## Delat

I had a hankering for some pulled pork today. Pork shoulder slow-roasted with garlic, onions, ginger, lime zest, tamari, jalapeños, sambal oelek, brown sugar, and orange juice.


----------



## valdim

Didn't post here for a (long) while...
Here is a local Bulgarian dish called "Kapama".
Main ingredients are slowly marinated cabbage, pork and beef chops, chicken meat, bacon, sausages.
You chop half cabbage, fry it together with onion and rice.
Then put in the pot a layer of the above fried mixture, layers of meat of each kind and again and again...A tea cup of red wine, 6-7 hours at 150° C and it is ready.
Delicious!


----------



## parbaked

Last couple dinners…
Galbi salad with pickled celery and seaweed




Pappardelle ragu, kale and bruschetta


----------



## Jaeger

Some beef patties out of the shoulder, selfmade bun's, mayonnaise with garlic and tomato....tasty


----------



## Lars

Roast veal with salt and vinegar potatoes, grilled asparagus and horseradish sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> Do you cut all the dark meat between the skin and the fish off? I do and I feed it to the cats.


I typically leave it—but remove the bloodline (dark part) before cooking if my wife’s eating, she’s repulsed by it.


----------



## DitmasPork

A few night’s ago—had an awesome snack of the last rib from our Xmas rib roast. That’s the tastiest meat of the rib roast—chewy, well seasoned, fatty. My brother’s family would just throw it out—what a waste IMHO.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Delat said:


> I had a hankering for some pulled pork today. Pork shoulder slow-roasted with garlic, onions, ginger, lime zest, tamari, jalapeños, sambal oelek, brown sugar, and orange juice.
> View attachment 158362
> 
> 
> View attachment 158363



This looks like heaven.


----------



## Delat

DitmasPork said:


> A few night’s ago—had an awesome snack of the last rib from our Xmas rib roast. That’s the tastiest meat of the rib roast—chewy, well seasoned, fatty. My brother’s family would just throw it out—what a waste IMHO.
> View attachment 158431
> 
> View attachment 158432
> 
> View attachment 158433



Chewing the meat off the bones is always the best part!


----------



## DitmasPork

Happy New Year all’s y’all’s. Last sashimi of 2021.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Happy New Year all’s y’all’s. Last sashimi of 2021.
> View attachment 158528
> 
> View attachment 158529
> 
> View attachment 158530



Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## rickbern

Porchetta. 24 hour sous vide. Shared with the neighbors out in the hallway


----------



## Bico Doce

Kimchi fried rice with bacon, carrots and leeks

It looks terrible but taste was on point - the kimchi adds some acidity and spice that pairs well with the sweetness in the carrots and the saltiness of the soy and bacon


----------



## DitmasPork

rickbern said:


> Porchetta. 24 hour sous vide. Shared with the neighbors out in the hallway View attachment 158546


I’d happily hang out in the hallway with your neighbors for 24 hours awaiting porchetta.


----------



## camochili

Happy new year everyone. Hope you had a good start and wish you many good dishes and food in 2022.


----------



## daddy yo yo

HAPPY NEW YEAR, everyone!

Here‘s half of our menu from NYE:


----------



## MarcelNL

leftover chinese 'fusion' on soba noodles
Thin slices of beef tenderloin, marinated in soy, shaoxing, oyster sauce black pepper and potato starch, (deep)fried until silky, fried up some peppers and white of scallion, added black fermented beans, chopped ginger and garlic, some lao gan ma, finished with scallion and Coriandre.


----------



## Lars

Happy new year to all the members of my favorite internet clubhouse! 

I hope to be more adventurous with my leftovers in 2022 and I think this was a good start - Thai beef veal salad made with yesterdays leftover roast.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I hope to be more adventurous with my leftovers in 2022 and I think this was a good start - Thai beef veal salad made with yesterdays leftover roast.


That is my favorite way to use up beef leftovers!


----------



## chefwp

Not my cooking, but I was happy to enjoy Chinese hot pot at my neighbor's last night!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Happy new year to all the members of my favorite internet clubhouse!
> 
> I hope to be more adventurous with my leftovers in 2022 and I think this was a good start - Thai beef veal salad made with yesterdays leftover roast.
> View attachment 158600



My friend, if you're going to get even _more_ adventurous in 2022, we're in for a helluva year of pictures!


----------



## ptolemy

spent a few hrs making food today for my mom... she always says she has no appetite and such, so i wanted to make something special for her... now she is complaining how i made her too much food.. well, i said, that's why they invented doggie bags... now she is complaining about other things 






(did not make carrotcake)


----------



## parbaked

After a heavy dim sum lunch we settled on a light NYE supper of stuff from the fridge…cheese, local caviar, pate, sliced Xmas roast, salad and dark rye from Jane the Bakery 














Drank this…


----------



## Oshidashi

Happy New Year, guys!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So the wife decided that some cocktail involving Fireball and Cream Soda was the absolute right way to welcome in the New Year.

She spent the day mostly solitary and looking like a trout lying on the dock wondering what the hell happened.

Simple, hearty fare was in order.






Chorizo, ground pork, fried potatoes, eggs, etc.


----------



## Greasylake

HumbleHomeCook said:


> She spent the day mostly solitary and looking like a trout lying on the dock wondering what the hell happened.


Not a trout but am I close?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greasylake said:


> Not a trout but am I close?
> 
> View attachment 158680



 Pretty close!


----------



## Lars

The last of the roast veal, braised hispi cabbage and grilled asparagus, basically a reprise of this weeks cooking.
The cabbage cooked with onion, chili, herbs, soy and vinegar was especially yummy..!


----------



## DamageInc

Made some pizzas.


----------



## DitmasPork

Kalua Pig Sliders.
Kalua Pig (Hawaiian pulled pork) + Toasted Hawaiian Sweet Bread Buns + Herby Horseradish Cream + Coriander Leaf + Scallion


----------



## Lars

Oaxacan yellow mole with chicken, potatoes and green beans.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Winter-Minestrone:






Lukewarm steamed romanesco salad with pink grapefruit and shrimp with Japanese-inspired vinaigrette:











Knives used: ZKramer Euroline Carbon paring knife and Meiji gyuto:


----------



## justaute

Not fried rice. Not pallela.

Friallela?

A mix of white rice, cauliflower, red pepper, shrimp, peas, onion, green onion...all in a mushroom sauce. Sprinkled with some cayenne powder (75k+). It's tasty. LOL

p.s. Shi'han 223x54 in A2.


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## btbyrd

New Years leftovers... some Hoppin John, seared cabbage, and jalapeno cheddar cornbread.


----------



## coxhaus

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 158915



Those cucumbers look good to me. How did you make them? Vinegar, salt, red pepper flakes and flat leaf parsley?


----------



## coxhaus

btbyrd said:


> New Years leftovers... some Hoppin John, seared cabbage, and jalapeno cheddar cornbread.
> 
> View attachment 158916


Nice. What is the gravy on your Hoppin John? I may make it one of these days. Right now, I am a little tired of black-eyed peas.


----------



## btbyrd

Thanks! The gravy is some of the peas pureed with some of their cooking liquid. The overall dish basically Sean Brock's recipe from his book Heritage. I thought the idea of a pea gravy was kind of weird the first time I made it, but then I tasted it and found it to be silky and delicious. I could just drink it.


----------



## Caleb Cox

coxhaus said:


> Those cucumbers look good to me. How did you make them? Vinegar, salt, red pepper flakes and flat leaf parsley?


Cilantro, scallions, chile flakes, salt, a lil lemon juice, and sweetened rice vinegar


----------



## parbaked

Last of the Xmas roast as hash with sweet potatoes, kale and poached egg…


----------



## DitmasPork

Monday's Frittata. Eggs, spuds, veg, cheese, etc.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Monday's Frittata. Eggs, spuds, veg, cheese, etc.
> View attachment 158929
> 
> View attachment 158930
> 
> View attachment 158931



I freakin' love frittatas!


----------



## Lars

Cod en papillote. On a bed of leek/fennel/shallot sautéed in olive oil. With green beans, potatoes, lemon, dill and a splash of Noilly Prat.


----------



## Migraine

Cute


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Cod en papillote. On a bed of leek/fennel/shallot sautéed in olive oil. With green beans, potatoes, lemon, dill and a splash of Noilly Prat.
> View attachment 158965
> 
> View attachment 158966
> 
> View attachment 158967
> 
> View attachment 158968



I do something almost exactly the same but have never thought to include potatoes to make a tidy package like that. Will definitely try it now though. Did you boil or bake them first?

It works nice with orange slices too.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I do something almost exactly the same but have never thought to include potatoes to make a tidy package like that. Will definitely try it now though. Did you boil or bake them first?
> 
> It works nice with orange slices too.


Yep, I parboiled the spuds. It's a great way to cook imo, the aromabomb when you open the package is awesome..!


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I freakin' love frittatas!


Me too! Takes a bit of work, but worth it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Rice with an egg yolk, katsuobushi and nori.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Cod en papillote. On a bed of leek/fennel/shallot sautéed in olive oil. With green beans, potatoes, lemon, dill and a splash of Noilly Prat.
> View attachment 158965
> 
> View attachment 158966
> 
> View attachment 158967
> 
> View attachment 158968


Nicely done!


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks!


----------



## AT5760

So much for veggie forward food in the new year….


----------



## esoo

Matty Matheson's French onion soup for the fiancee's birthday





I generally don't like French onion soup but this was delicious


----------



## parbaked

esoo said:


> I generally don't like French onion soup but this was delicious


That looks much better than my last attempt even though it was tasty…


----------



## parbaked

AT5760 said:


> So much for veggie forward food in the new year….View attachment 159023


You framed the pic so the veggies are forward!!


----------



## esoo

parbaked said:


> That looks much better than my last attempt even though it was tasty…
> View attachment 159029
> View attachment 159030



Looks fantastic.


----------



## Michi

AT5760 said:


> So much for veggie forward food in the new year….


I don't see the problem. The veggies are in the foreground…


----------



## parbaked

Had some raclette leftover from the onion soup endeavor so made this for lunch.
Jane the Bakery sourdough, rosemary ham, broiled raclette and a poached egg…


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Simple steak cut with a simple rustic knife for last night’s supper.
> Meat salted an hour before cooking in a skillet.
> View attachment 150551
> 
> View attachment 150552
> 
> View attachment 150554
> View attachment 150553


Beautiful! I don't think I could get slices that precise using a ruler.


----------



## Oshidashi

Local yellowtail snapper, fried whole, with a fusiony, gingery, sweet and sour chili sauce. Made up the recipe but it came out delicious. BTW, palm sugar is such a tasty sweetener.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Beautiful! I don't think I could get slices that precise using a ruler.


 Cheers! You’re far too kind. I can only take part of the credit—the bulk should be for knife maker and bull.


----------



## parbaked

Taking advantage of a shortened Dungeness crab season; steamed with homemade Louie and cocktail sauces…




Served with chowder, salad and sourdough from Jane the Bakery


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So, as I'm getting older, my hands are giving me more trouble. I also find that I often prefer a savory breakfast to a sweet one. We have a toaster at work so I decided to play around today to see if I could make a tasty spread with some anti-inflammatory ingredients in it.

I had a couple spoon fulls of leftover homemade salsa which was really some tomato, jalepeno, onion and garlic. So, into the pan it went. Added a little more garlic and some shredded ginger.

Mostly drained a can of chickpeas and poured that in. I left a little liquid to help soften everything up.

Added some chia seeds and ground flax seed powder.

Spiced it up with turmeric (a healthy tablespoon), smoked paprika, cumin, garam masala, dried basil, and salt. Finished it up with a few splashes of apple cider vinegar and sesame oil.

Turned out pretty danged nice for a first stab! Some good protein with some good ingredients that will be easy to take to work and apply. I think one slice of bread will actually be sufficient and may well swap that out for a lettuce wrap on some days. This and some berries would set me up real nice.

Plenty of room to play around with variations too. I'm calling this one a success.


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup and some rustic moroccan bread.
Please forgive the terrible photos, they somehow came out even worse than normal. It was delicious though, so I thought I would share;


----------



## MarcelNL

Todays special:

braised Chicory with some Schwarzwälder Schinken and Gouda. ( I absolutely love Chicory since I was a kid, and after discovering it braised a la Peter Goossens even more!)

Sirloin prepared sortof as 'geschnetzeltes', reverse seared, with mushroom/green pepper in a porto/cream reduction sauce.

no pics of the final product, as I got in a hurry plating....


----------



## camochili

Chestnut dumplings with fried tomatoes and ricotta


----------



## DitmasPork

Top Blade Roast for Tuesday’s supper party.


----------



## parbaked

Chicken stock…




Air fried the wings two ways, soy marinade and Buffalo style…







Served with Gorgonzola dip, rice and Hiyayakko (chilled tofu).


----------



## Lars

Warm salad of puy lentils and duck confit with a shallot, parsley, olive oil and red wine vinegar vinaigrette.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars did you ever try Castellucio Lentils (from Norcia in Umbria, Italy) ?


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Lars did you ever try Castellucio Lentils (from Norcia in Umbria, Italy) ?


No, never heard of them before


----------



## DitmasPork

Local Caught Ahi Three Ways for this week’s family supper party. 
Ahi Sashimi Platter with Hot Mustard-Shoyu Dip + Skillet Fried Ahi Trimmings with Garlic, Tellicherry Pepper, Olive Oil + Spicy Ahi Poké


----------



## Jaeger

Roastbeef in the works 
With some spices as well...











Cheers Fabian


----------



## MarcelNL

that looks a lot like an Entrecote, more than a roast beef piece of meat?


----------



## Jaeger

I bought Roastbeef, so ... Maybe I've made a good deal 












It was pretty tasty


----------



## MackTheKnife

Lobster with linguine in tomato sauce, cognac, wine, parmesan..


----------



## Lars

So much for veganuary..


----------



## AT5760

Proper vegetarian dish. White cake with a jam filling and Ermine frosting with orange zest and a few dashes of bitters. Planned on a mango curd filling but it didn’t turn out.


----------



## DitmasPork

My riff on New Orleans Style Bbq Shrimp.


----------



## zizirex

I got a lot of Chicken wing Last week and Im tired of eating wings, so I decided to make a broth. Then I decided to make Tori Paitan Ramen. I Made the shio tare and not too bad for the First time cooking it.


----------



## camochili

Quick meal... fried noodles with veggies.


----------



## Michi

Citrus-cured salmon and Brezen:


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde. A comfy, starchy and delicious affair..


----------



## tomsch

Michi said:


> Citrus-cured salmon and Brezen:
> View attachment 159588


Nice!! We have crap salmon here in California but would love to see how you did the citrus cure.


----------



## MarcelNL

most salmon nowadays IMO is crap, if I ever stumble across some Sockeye or great looking wild Alaskan or Scottish I buy it but those are rare occasions.


----------



## camochili

Tenderloin beef with burrata, oven potatoes and brussel spouts


----------



## Michi

tomsch said:


> Nice!! We have crap salmon here in California but would love to see how you did the citrus cure.


I linked the recipe in the previous post. Here it is again.






Appetizer - Citrus-cured salmon


This is the perfect party pleaser. Whenever I take this somewhere, people rave about how this is the best salmon they've ever eaten. (In my opinion, it's better than smoked salmon.) One side of salmon, skin on, bones removed 4 tsp coriander seeds 4 tsp white peppercorns 300 g table salt 100 g...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tomsch

Thanks!!!


----------



## Greenbriel

This weekend I finally cracked the code on two dishes I've been trying to get just right for ages - French onion soup and UK-style potato cakes/potato farls. And Peking duck from last weekend. Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Lars

Chicken, potatoes, hispi cabbage, peas and dill.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roasted lamb with Mint Sauce and Seared Ahi—my contributions for the final Hawaii supper party before heading back to Brooklyn.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

DitmasPork said:


> Roasted lamb with Mint Sauce and Seared Ahi—my contributions for the final Hawaii supper party before heading back to Brooklyn.



Frankly, I'm a fan.


----------



## chefwp

MarcelNL said:


> most salmon nowadays IMO is crap, if I ever stumble across some Sockeye or great looking wild Alaskan or Scottish I buy it but those are rare occasions.


We occasionally get great Pacific NW salmon here, it has a premium price tag, but totally worth it occasionally.


----------



## esoo

Roast beef and potatoes


----------



## coxhaus

So, we had some left-over roast beef. My wife found a PHO recipe. The broth tastes good. I even found Thai basil. The Walmart rice noodles seem glumpy. I need to figure out good noodles.


----------



## Lars

Hake with saffron potatoes and aioli.


----------



## BazookaJoe

From Sunday's dinner with my mother-in-law... grilled Romaine Caesar, fresh fettuccine with pesto, grilled lamb rib chops.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made bread so we had a late breakfast. The bread is a little dirty cause I emptied the raspberry jar. Tabasco on the eggs with a spot of tea, Yorkshire.


----------



## dhruan

Steak, eggs, garlic & herb mashed potatoes, grilled green onions and a side of spicy Chimichurri salad (diced tomato, cucumber & green onions with leftover Chimichurri as dressing, delightful). I was so stuffed after that, wasn't really hungry until the following morning...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So the wife and I have both been under the weather. Flu or COVID I don't know yet, we'll see what the tests say. Not terrible sick but surely not bouncing about the house. I suspect just a nasty flu but who knows these days.

Two nights ago I made some turkey cutlets out of the tenderloins from the Christmas bird I'd broke down. Man, they were gonna make some righteous sandwiches! But alas, we mostly just nibbled on them. 

I'm about two days ahead of the wife in whatever it is we are graciously playing host to so she still has little appetite but after eating so little for four days now, I found myself mildly hungry. I also found myself tired of being a slug.

So...






The fridge and shelves are getting bare so no green stuff but I figured I could make this into something. Also, that's the now nearly ever-present Akifusa 180mm gyuto.

Some tomato paste, dried basil, a little red paper flakes, parm, later and...






I know, sad plating but it made me happy.  Tasted good too.


----------



## chiffonodd

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So the wife and I have both been under the weather. Flu or COVID I don't know yet, we'll see what the tests say. Not terrible sick but surely not bouncing about the house. I suspect just a nasty flu but who knows these days.
> 
> Two nights ago I made some turkey cutlets out of the tenderloins from the Christmas bird I'd broke down. Man, they were gonna make some righteous sandwiches! But alas, we mostly just nibbled on them.
> 
> I'm about two days ahead of the wife in whatever it is we are graciously paying host to so she still has little appetite but after eating so little for four days now, I found myself mildly hungry. I also found myself tired of being a slug.
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fridge and shelves are getting bare so no green stuff but I figured I could make this into something. Also, that's the now nearly ever-present Akifusa 180mm gyuto.
> 
> Some tomato paste, dried basil, a little red paper flakes, parm, later and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, sad plating but it made me happy.  Tasted good too.



If you've still got your sense of taste, that's a good sign! Honestly of all things covid related that's what freaks me out the most


----------



## Lars

Italian pork sausage with garlic, red wine and nutmeg.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Italian pork sausage with garlic, red wine and nutmeg.


Bloody awesome, that looks like sausage perfection! We are all proud of you Lars!


----------



## Michi

I made a bunch last week. Venison garlic sausage (I ended up smoking these):




And Thüringer Bratwurst:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chiffonodd said:


> If you've still got your sense of taste, that's a good sign! Honestly of all things covid related that's what freaks me out the most



Yep and smell. Like I said, probably just a nasty flu.


----------



## MarcelNL

chiffonodd said:


> If you've still got your sense of taste, that's a good sign! Honestly of all things covid related that's what freaks me out the most


The Omikron variant seems to have lost that symptom, every disadvantage has an advantage 'as Cruyff would say'


----------



## parbaked

"Vitello" tonnato…







Blended with a can of anchovies...




Chilled pork butt...




Served with salad and sourdough garlic toast


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Bloody awesome, that looks like sausage perfection! We are all proud of you Lars!


Thanks, I'm flattered..! It was a lot less daunting than I feared. 
The stuffer was really easy to use(and clean) and my Kenwood stand mixer with the paddle attachment did a great job of mixing everything. 
Now I just have to figure out what to do with the sausage.. I think Marcella Hazan have some ideas for that..!


----------



## DitmasPork

Budget Steak Feast. Chuck Steak with cumin, pepper, olive oil, salt.


----------



## Lars

There was some sausage meat leftover, so I used that to make a ragu to go with some fresh tagliatelle.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Braised Tofu. Korean style!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Frittata:






Knife used was a wa-gyuto from Jean Jose Tritz from Germany:


----------



## talcum

It's a week night. bacon wrapped pork loin medallions with apple/bacon seasoning. Knife used was trusty 240 Tanaka


----------



## Caleb Cox

Mac and cheese with bacon and caramelized onion


----------



## parbaked

Mapo tofu, salmon sashimi, tamago custard with shirasu and shiso, gai lan and shishitos…


----------



## MarcelNL

a quick lunch; some leftover Chicken Gong bao and sweet and sour cabbage from yesterday evening;


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> a quick lunch; some leftover Chicken Gong bao and sweet and sour cabbage from yesterday evening;
> 
> View attachment 160311


We have a saying in German language that the most famous Dutch dish is called „van gestern“…  It means from yesterday…


----------



## DitmasPork

Penne all’Arrabbiata + Italian Sausage (vegan) + Lacinato Kale


----------



## Lars

White bean, chorizo and parsley soup + wabi sabi baguettes.


----------



## MarcelNL

actually we say 'kliekjes' to leftovers...I've had some great kliekjes in my life, including duck breast with foie gras


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s dinner: Halibut on mashed peas, honey-carrots and spring onion:






Knife used is a 240ish Birgersson/Dalman warikomi collab wa-gyuto which I bought from a very nice forum member:


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s dinner: Halibut on mashed peas, honey-carrots and spring onion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used is a 240ish Birgersson/Dalman warikomi collab wa-gyuto which I bought from a very nice forum member:


Yum, ...Swedish knife!


----------



## parbaked

Japanese pork curry, leftover mapo tofu, shirasu and shiso on tamago custard, gai lan.


----------



## Lars

I found some Iberico Presa at my local supermarket. It's a heavily marbled cut from the shoulder of the Iberico pig that can be cooked like a steak.
Cooked it 90 seconds each side and it came out medium rare. It's kind of weird to eat pork that rare, but it tasted great and was very tender.
Served it with chimichurri, roast spuds and red pepper puree.


----------



## DitmasPork

Jerk Pork.


----------



## Delat

Here’s the oxtail from my Kamon’s inaugural prep. I think with this dish, deliciousness is inversely proportional to appearance 





Couple days later made some mushroom risotto and had with it the leftover oxtail.


----------



## esoo

Improv sloppy joes over hash browns with egg


----------



## Michi

Foccacia just out of the oven:




After cooling down:


----------



## valdim

I saw this week a recipe from Iran which as they said was the favourite for the Shakh (correct?) in 16th century...That made me curious.
So, me with collaboration with @Lars and his huge library found the recipe and I cooked it last night and today for lunch.
Beef, onion and , saffron, buffalo  yogurt, other spices, some nuts (not from the buffalo!), 4 hours in the oven...and here we go...beware Persians!
Ah, I forgot - the name is Motanjan.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Frittata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used was a wa-gyuto from Jean Jose Tritz from Germany:


Great looking. 
I would love to get my hand on a Tritz


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Foccacia just out of the oven:
> View attachment 160592
> 
> After cooling down:
> View attachment 160593


looks delicious


----------



## camochili

After an outdoor day in winter, when coming home and not wanting to prepare big meals, we love this one: Ajvar-soup with minced meat.


----------



## MarcelNL

Daging Roedjak (Indonesian)
For tomorrow as a couple of hours never is long enough, I made the mistake to use the large Debuyer carbon to sear the beef after it was marinated in Tamarind....


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> I found some Iberico Presa at my local supermarket. It's a heavily marbled cut from the shoulder of the Iberico pig that can be cooked like a steak.
> Cooked it 90 seconds each side and it came out medium rare. It's kind of weird to eat pork that rare, but it tasted great and was very tender.
> Served it with chimichurri, roast spuds and red pepper puree.
> View attachment 160506
> 
> View attachment 160507


Iberico is SUPER if you find a good piece, I have some deboned shortrib in the freezer that I use for twice cooked pork (Siacuan). Only drawback is that you need twice the amount per person...


----------



## Lars

First attempt at making Lahmacun. With fresh tomato sauce and lamb braised with onion and allspice. Garnished with lemon, red onion, parsley and pul biber(turkish dried chili).
When it came out of the oven, I thought it looked a little too much like the frozen pizza's of my youth, but it was seriously yummy. The next time I will use more sauce and cook it at a higher temp to get more browning..


----------



## Jaeger

Local chicken, just rubbed with bbq sauce.
Was pretty good 
Sorry, i have no pictures out of the oven....


----------



## camochili

A new version of a risotto we made today. I have to admit that i was a bit sceptical, but it was great.
Risotto with peas and curly kale. Interesting that it was not made with parmesan but coconut milk....


----------



## DitmasPork

Jaeger said:


> Local chicken, just rubbed with bbq sauce.
> Was pretty good
> Sorry, i have no pictures out of the oven....View attachment 160725


Ahhhh, this is what I want for supper.


----------



## Dc2123

“Buffalo wing Essence”

got some lovely Stilton + liver agnolotti from the freezer at the restaurant.

Blue cheese agnolotti/Roast Chicken/Chili oil nage’/pickled celery


----------



## Raikiri

Blackened mango chili tilapia and coconut lime rice.

Knife is a Kanetsune 165mm I've had for over a decade.


----------



## esoo

Chicken and mushroom risotto


----------



## Caleb Cox

French toast and bourbon


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I don’t have the final dish, but I steamed one and fried the other. Whole fish only here.


----------



## Jaeger

DitmasPork said:


> Ahhhh, this is what I want for supper.



It was delicious


----------



## Michi

Pozole Rojo, from a Chef John recipe.


----------



## DitmasPork

Brasciole. Beef, scallion, gorgonzola, spicy red.


----------



## Lars

Panko crusted pork chop and braised peas with lardons.


----------



## dhruan

Made fried rice with leftovers of a batch of sushi from last night. Rice, beef, salmon, shrimp, scallions, egg, and a splash of teriyaki and oyster sauces for flavor. Just the things my hungover body and mind needed.


----------



## riba

Sloppy teriyaki (beef and mushroom)



Teriyaki


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce chicken thighs and gai lan…


----------



## MarcelNL

The final menu:

Daging Roedjak, now nicely concentrated
Nasi Gurah Dua
Atjar Ketimoer (missing from the picture)
Sajur Buncis
Some Krupuk and Emping


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Fridge Round-up Frittata:






Half an onion, some red bell pepper, a few mushrooms, potatoes, and a sausage leftover from the grill last night.


----------



## coxhaus

I made fresh pasta with Elfo's special with Spice Islands Spaghetti seasoning. Well, that spice is no longer made but we mix our own now. There is an internet argument on how much powdered mushrooms go in the original Spice Islands spice.


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## chefwp

To everything (turn, turn, turn)
There is a season (turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose, under heaven
A time to be born, a time to PIE


----------



## BazookaJoe

Cleaning out the freezer in preparation for Super Bowl chili leftovers, found some frozen pork ribs. So an easy Sunday dinner of St. Louis style ribs, grilled white corn, potato salad (store bought) and coleslaw (store bought).


----------



## btbyrd

Snow day pot roast.


----------



## coxhaus

btbyrd said:


> Snow day pot roast.
> 
> View attachment 161027


What dark beef broth did you use? I have a hard time finding dark beef broth.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> What dark beef broth did you use? I have a hard time finding dark beef broth.


Probably easiest to make your own. I've found some half-decent dark broth at specialty epicurean stores, but only at an exorbitant price. Get a bunch of beef bones and a bunch of root veggies, roast them until they are nice and charred (leave skin on onions for extra colour), and simmer away. Presto, dark beef broth


----------



## btbyrd

coxhaus said:


> What dark beef broth did you use? I have a hard time finding dark beef broth.











Ribs + demi glacé + Minors beef base + Marmite + anchovy.


----------



## Dc2123

chicken Ballotine. First time deboning a bird while keeping it in tact. Went fairly easy, just lost a little skin near the shoulders and drums.

Just used what I had around the house spinach/brocoli/roast garlic/fried shallots/onion+scallion / cheese/bacon


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Dc2123 said:


> chicken Ballotine. First time deboning a bird while keeping it in tact. Went fairly easy, just lost a little skin near the shoulders and drums.
> 
> Just used what I had around the house spinach/brocoli/roast garlic/fried shallots/onion+scallion / cheese/bacon
> View attachment 161073
> View attachment 161074
> View attachment 161075
> View attachment 161076



Nice job. I like doing that with chickens from time to time.

I did it to an 18lb turkey one year. Never again...


----------



## Lars

Chicken, mole and red rice. Impossibly delicious. It's humbling to be able to cook something like this in my own kitchen based on the experience and explorations of generations of people in a place far away where I've never been..


----------



## valdim

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I did it to an 18lb turkey one year. Never again...


Let me guess...You did not tie it enough and it flied away?


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> I saw this week a recipe from Iran which as they said was the favourite for the Shakh (correct?) in 16th century...That made me curious.
> So, me with collaboration with @Lars and his huge library found the recipe and I cooked it last night and today for lunch.
> Beef, onion and , saffron, buffalo  yogurt, other spices, some nuts (not from the buffalo!), 4 hours in the oven...and here we go...beware Persians!
> Ah, I forgot - the name is Motanjan.


Nice looking dish, but to be fair all I did was look through the only book on persian food in my "library" to determine that it had no recipe for Motanjan


----------



## Dc2123

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nice job. I like doing that with chickens from time to time.
> 
> I did it to an 18lb turkey one year. Never again...



You know..Even though I've only cooked about two turkeys in my life, I realized I don't care for cooking whole turkeys. My thought for next thanksgiving was to do a ballontine and stuff it with all the thanksgiving sides. I have some time to be swayed otherwise..


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> Nice looking dish, but to be fair all I did was look through the only book on persian food in my "library" to determine that it had no recipe for Motanjan


Fair enough. This conclusion:
"it had no recipe for Motanjan "
motivated me even more to cook it!
Man, why do we have to expose small details from the "kitchen"?!?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Dc2123 said:


> You know..Even though I've only cooked about two turkeys in my life, I realized I don't care for cooking whole turkeys. My thought for next thanksgiving was to do a ballontine and stuff it with all the thanksgiving sides. I have some time to be swayed otherwise..



I break the turkey down into breasts, wings, thighs, and drumsticks. I dry brine them for ~24hrs. Then cook the pieces on racks. This way I can pull pieces as they are done and not overcook the white meat while waiting for the dark.


----------



## coxhaus

Michi said:


> Probably easiest to make your own. I've found some half-decent dark broth at specialty epicurean stores, but only at an exorbitant price. Get a bunch of beef bones and a bunch of root veggies, roast them until they are nice and charred (leave skin on onions for extra colour), and simmer away. Presto, dark beef broth


What temp in the oven for roasting?


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Chicken, mole and red rice. Impossibly delicious. It's humbling to be able to cook something like this in my own kitchen based on the experience and explorations of generations of people in a place far away where I've never been..
> View attachment 161089



Nice. Good mole' is great. I really like it. It is kind of a central Mexico thing.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Nice. Good mole' is great. I really like it. It is kind of a central Mexico thing.


Thanks. The first time I made it it tasted foreign, but at the same time immediately comfortable. Now I just love it..


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Thanks. The first time I made it it tasted foreign, but at the same time immediately comfortable. Now I just love it..



Yes, good mole' does not taste like candy. It is a nice dark chili with subtle hints of cocoa.


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> What temp in the oven for roasting?


I usually do 180 °C convection.


----------



## coxhaus

We made lunch with homemade pasta. No fresh basil as it froze around here. I am thinking I would like a little larger grate micro plane for parmesan cheese what do you recommend? Should I use potato peeler?


----------



## MarcelNL

Micro Planes come in vaious sizes, I have two AND a peeler but for pasta I use the larger Micro Plane.
Only whip the peeler out for Parmiggiano on Salads.


----------



## Michi

I usually use the coarse (not extra coarse) Microplane. Their ribbon grater works if the cheese is not too hard; it struggles with many parmesan cheeses, especially aged ones. Microplane also make a Parmesan shaver, but you might as well use a potato peeler.


----------



## coxhaus

It was a cooking cold day here. I am making Red Beans and Rice for dinner. I like my rice separate. Not done yet. I found some andouille sausage that was imported from louisiana at Quality Seafood when I went over there for happy hour oysters and beer.


----------



## parbaked

Tonkatsu, shredded cabbage with Kewpie and togarashi, homemade tonkatsu sauce and Japanese mustard.






Air fried in the induction range. The key to mimicking fried tonkatsu is to brown the panko before coating the pork.


----------



## DitmasPork

Roasted Kabocha Soup (garlic, turmeric, chili, etc)
Garnish: scallion, cheddar, olive oil, chili


----------



## Chips

The juiciest, most succulent tri-tip I've ever had. Just a small prime grade from Costco, cooked sous-vide at 135 for 4 hours. Really wanted to give it enough time for that fat to render. Paired simply with miso-fig balsamic glazed zucchini , the vinegar really helped cut thru the richness of the beef. 

This meal was the maiden voyage of my Yoshikazu Ikeda 300mm lefty honyaki yanagiba with its new handle. And because I was feeling extra, the Munetoshi petty got used as a steak knife


----------



## valdim

Well...consider that as a teaser...
Horse loin, being prepared for pastrami.
Every time I consume such meat, I have...well, I feel guilty. But it is not enough to make me stop.
It is kinda Shakespeare's philosophic dilemma in this particular context.


----------



## Lars

Carne Asada tacos with marinated and grilled flank steak, charred tomato and jalapeño salsa, habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Sometimes when you're snowed in you have to dip into your stash of frozen Korean blood sausage.


----------



## DitmasPork

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 161261
> 
> Sometimes when you're snowed in you have to dip into your stash of frozen Korean blood sausage.


That awesome! I sometimes pick them up at the Korean markets were n NYC, wish I’d thought of freezing them to have them on hand.


----------



## Caleb Cox

DitmasPork said:


> That awesome! I sometimes pick them up at the Korean markets were n NYC, wish I’d thought of freezing them to have them on hand.


I'm lucky to have a really nice Korean grocer nearby, they stock 3 different brands of it already frozen, as well as having it fresh in their food court.


----------



## Ekim317

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 161261
> 
> Sometimes when you're snowed in you have to dip into your stash of frozen Korean blood sausage.


I've got a few links in the freezer myself. Might have to dip into my stash now as well. Perfect with a nice, cold beer.


----------



## DitmasPork

Caleb Cox said:


> I'm lucky to have a really nice Korean grocer nearby, they stock 3 different brands of it already frozen, as well as having it fresh in their food court.


Lucky. Takes me 45 minutes to get to the Korean market by subway. Although, I’m close to Caribbean, Chinatown, Russian, Pakistani/Bengali, Uzbek markets. 
Want Korean blood sausage now!


----------



## BillHanna

I need someone to serve me blood sausage and not tell me until afterwards.


----------



## Migraine

Lars said:


> Carne Asado tacos with marinated and grilled flank steak, charred tomato and jalapeño salsa, habanero hot sauce.
> View attachment 161255


Damn this looks AMAZING.


----------



## chefwp

BillHanna said:


> I need someone to serve me blood sausage and not tell me until afterwards.


You don't need anyone to tell you, you'll know from the odor!


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Hoisin Pork Loin—in oven now, will post finished dish later.


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy Hoisin Pork Loin


----------



## Caleb Cox

General Tso's chicken


----------



## zizirex

Roast Duck with Hainan Rice





Also, some "Cantonese" Roast Duck that I cook before for this dish.


----------



## DitmasPork

zizirex said:


> Roast Duck with Hainan Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some "Cantonese" Roast Duck that I cook before for this dish.


Great job on that duck!


----------



## gaijin

riba said:


> Sloppy teriyaki (beef and mushroom)
> 
> 
> 
> Teriyaki



This inspired me for yesterdays dinner. Same basic idea.


----------



## Lars

Cilantro-poached salmon and green beans.


----------



## parbaked

When my butcher has flanken short ribs in the case, I make Galbi and I cut it with scissors…




Served with lettuce wraps, nori, hiyayakko (Japanese chilled tofu), sprout salad and kimchi.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i am loving my pressure cooker.

i made a Hatch NM green chili chicken/corn chowder. very humble home cooking.


----------



## Lens Pirate

Smoked rib beef short ribs.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lens Pirate said:


> Smoked rib beef short ribs. View attachment 161575
> View attachment 161576


Dagnammit—those short ribs puts my humble pork loin to shame! Looks awesome.


----------



## Lens Pirate

Hardy... That porkloin looked great. I just love smoking cheap cuts until they rock!


----------



## valdim

valdim said:


> Well...consider that as a teaser...
> Horse loin, being prepared for pastrami.
> Every time I consume such meat, I have...well, I feel guilty. But it is not enough to make me stop.
> It is kinda Shakespeare's philosophic dilemma in this particular context.


We finished today the prep works of our horse pastrami.
After salting and de-salting, adding herbs, now they will rest for a week and some pieces -may be for some more. Then...Red red wine


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lens Pirate said:


> Smoked rib beef short ribs. View attachment 161575
> View attachment 161576


wow. i really am liking your Butcher!! nice hunk of deliciousness.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valdim said:


> We finished today the prep works of our horse pastrami.
> After salting and de-salting, adding herbs, now they will rest for a week and some pieces -may be for some more. Then...Red red wine


 horse?

i really want to try some horse meat, but it isnt legit here in the USA.


----------



## Lens Pirate

boomchakabowwow said:


> wow. i really am liking your Butcher!! nice hunk of deliciousness.


Yes it came nearly perfect, just a little silver skin to trim from the meat side. This was choice grade, cooked and tasted like prime.


----------



## Bodine

Chicken fajita over Japanese short grain rice , Fresh green beans with radish slices, first meal with the Kamon
This thing is a beast, thin on the tip ,thick in the heel cuts everything like butter, may be a keeper


----------



## boomchakabowwow

in an effort to eat less meat (and more fiber)

I did a childhood favorite. stir fried Daikon with glass noodles. it is so light, you can power thru a large serving. flavored with dried mushrooms, and dried shrimp..and the added boost of fish sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

Simple stir fry—Asian aubergine, bitter melon, choi sum—tamari, mirin, sake, sesame oil, black pepper, chili, garlic.


----------



## MarcelNL

boomchakabowwow said:


> horse?
> 
> i really want to try some horse meat, but it isnt legit here in the USA.



really, weird...I have eaten the meat of about every animal on the globe(it for sure felt like that the night after) in a grill place in NYC but horse is off limits?

Here in Amsterdam (and Antwerp) we have some locally famous traditional steak places that serve Horse for decades.
In a previous town I lived there was a butcher selling horse, so I indulged regularly, taste is great and so is texture!


----------



## Ekim317

boomchakabowwow said:


> horse?
> 
> i really want to try some horse meat, but it isnt legit here in the USA.


Same.

Kind of weird how certain animals are okay to eat and some aren't. I thought I might be able to try it when I visited France a few years ago, but didn't find it on any menus there either.


----------



## Sdo

Ekim317 said:


> Same.
> 
> Kind of weird how certain animals are okay to eat and some aren't. I thought I might be able to try it when I visited France a few years ago, but didn't find it on any menus there either.


I have had horse meat once in Slovenia. Surely an experience to not repeat.

Tastes


----------



## Tea_Hills

MarcelNL said:


> I have eaten the meat of about every animal on the globe(it for sure felt like that the night after) in a grill place in NYC but horse is off limits?



Happen to remember the name of that place? I would like to try just about every animal on the globe.


----------



## riba

Tea_Hills said:


> Happen to remember the name of that place? I would like to try just about every animal on the globe.


The Bronx Zoo


----------



## Tea_Hills

lmao I've tried but they always spray the pepper at my eyes instead of on the lion steak.


----------



## MarcelNL

Tea_Hills said:


> Happen to remember the name of that place? I would like to try just about every animal on the globe.


That was back in 2002 or there about, I'm sure it was an upmarket Churrascarias place and they had a salad bar that was a block long but that is about all I recall (I'll blame the amount of meat I had and not the Caipirinhas) ...I'm sure there are several with a variety of species to sample.


----------



## Lars

Lamb shank braised with tomato, herbs, stock and wine. Served with aubergine Caponata.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Lamb shank braised with tomato, herbs, stock and wine. Served with aubergine Caponata.
> View attachment 161728


Shanks for posting this! I've not had them for way too long, perfect cold weather eats.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Shanks for posting this! I've not had them for way too long, perfect cold weather eats.


You are welcome! It's a great cut of meat.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> You are welcome! It's a great cut of meat.


They used to be a lot cheaper. When I moved to NYC, a chef here popularized it, prices spiked, now they're a common menu item.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

not sure i could eat dog meat since hearing that dog/human fable told to me as a young kid.

but horse meat..yea. i want to try it.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> They used to be a lot cheaper. When I moved to NYC, a chef here popularized it, prices spiked, now they're a common menu item.


I feel your pain. Oxtail and pigs cheek used to be dirt cheap as well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> I feel your pain. Oxtail and pigs cheek used to be dirt cheap as well.


pork cheeks are still affordable here. trouble is, my butcher only sells it in a giant frozen hunk. it is a lot of product. i used it to make Cantonese Char Siu, and it was almost too much flavor. haha.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> I feel your pain. Oxtail and pigs cheek used to be dirt cheap as well.



Oh man, don't get me started on oxtails—although Chinatown meat markets sometimes have them at about $5 a pound. At least chicken's feet are still reasonable.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Oh man, don't get me started on oxtails—although Chinatown meat markets sometimes have them at about $5 a pound. At least chicken's feet are still reasonable.
> View attachment 161742


Damn, that meat counter looks like nirvana for a greedy cook..


----------



## Greasylake

I just picked up some beef hearts for stew at $3.50 a pound. Admittedly not the best cut of beef but does just fine in a stew, need a decent amount of it though to get a good veg/meat ratio. I've been trying to find pork jowls but none of the butchers around me carry them, I can only get them at H-mart pre-sliced and they're a bit expensive. Gonna add pork cheek to my list of things to look for.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Damn, that meat counter looks like nirvana for a greedy cook..



Here's one for the adventurous nose-to-tail cook.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Here's one for the adventurous nose-to-tail cook.
> View attachment 161743


@Michi will have tickets booked in 5-4-3-2-1


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Here's one for the adventurous nose-to-tail cook.
> View attachment 161743



How the hell can you run out of pork bung?! Hmph. Count me out.


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How the hell can you run out of pork bung?! Hmph. Count me out.


Hahahaha! Pork bung makes a crave worthy soup garnish; grilled; or braised—but like much offal, takes a lot of work and time to cook up. Probably an acquired taste—I grew up eating a good deal of offal.


----------



## parbaked

#bungtasteslikeshit
We can still buy cheap meat in SF, but I don’t. This is my local Vietnamese market with $3.99 a pound pork belly.





I prefer to buy the bougie stuff from our Japanese market for $11.49 a pound. We eat small quantities so cost isn’t the biggest factor. Funny that this pork is from Canada…




Had some last night fried crisp with Shimeji mushrooms




and served with broccolini and mash…


----------



## coxhaus

It's cold down here. I made green chili stew to keep warm. I had some frozen Hatch green chilis that were roasted, hot of course. It's a good batch.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> @Michi will have tickets booked in 5-4-3-2-1


Bloody awesome! Shame that the place is on the wrong continent


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh. this is how I roll!!

made JapChae for the very first time. chopping labor intensive for my lazy ass, but you all would love the dicing. haha..

right or wrong, I used some fish cake as the protein.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> #bungtasteslikeshit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161754


 that Broccalini looks damn near cooked perfectly...I love that veg.


----------



## AT5760

Do you take boarders @parbaked? I’ll do dishes!


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Shame that the place is on the wrong continent


That's just offal.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> That's just offal.



You'd have to be a pork bung to not appreciate that humor.


----------



## parbaked

AT5760 said:


> Do you take boarders @parbaked? I’ll do dishes!


You’re welcome anytime, but just bring some booze or pastries. We have a longtime dishwasher who is very protective of her position…




#houseguestdon’tbringporkbung


----------



## ModRQC

Médaillons de filet mignon... Reversed seared, in sautéed mushrooms and red wine peppercorn sauce, with roasted potatoes and grilled veggies.






Was missing BBQ season.

See the knife that made it possible...


----------



## valdim

OK...as I see the "teaser" campaign works (and provoked posts about the varieties of meats we can cook), let me show you another teaser.
I am sure you would guess the upper bag content...Yeah...ox tail. But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?
It is goose testicles.


----------



## Michi

valdim said:


> But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?


Monkey brains.


----------



## MarcelNL

valdim said:


> But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?


Something related to the Bile duct or the yellowish color just from the plastic? A yet undiscovered delicacy, fried Galbladder


----------



## valdim

Michi said:


> Monkey brains.


Michi, r u offending the monkeys, dude?


----------



## Lars

I made Moroccan bread again.


----------



## camochili

valdim said:


> OK...as I see the "teaser" campaign works (and provoked posts about the varieties of meats we can cook), let me show you another teaser.
> I am sure you would guess the upper bag content...Yeah...ox tail. But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?
> It is goose testicles.


Had horse before, and even pony. At least both don't fall under industrial livestock farming...
Although i've tried many things and always taught my daughter to taste everything before condemning it, i certainly would not try the balls of a goose...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kimchi-bokkeumbap:






Knife used is a loaner from @KAMON Knives. I thought I’d kill the spring onion with a 308.5mm gyuto…


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover Spicy Hoisin Pork Loin with scallion and Shichimi Togarashi—for a late night snack. #brooklyncoldcuts


----------



## Lars

I know I've posted this before, but it's so yummy that I'll happily post it again..
Kuru Fasulye - Turkish white bean stew with lamb.




Ps. The Morrocan bread proved to be an excellent vehicle for the stew!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

valdim said:


> OK...as I see the "teaser" campaign works (and provoked posts about the varieties of meats we can cook), let me show you another teaser.
> I am sure you would guess the upper bag content...Yeah...ox tail. But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?
> It is goose testicles.


pig brain?


----------



## DitmasPork

valdim said:


> OK...as I see the "teaser" campaign works (and provoked posts about the varieties of meats we can cook), let me show you another teaser.
> I am sure you would guess the upper bag content...Yeah...ox tail. But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?
> It is goose testicles.


They look like turkey testicles.


----------



## daddy yo yo

@DitmasPork : you nail it, every single time. Your dishes look so incredibly delicious. Wow!


----------



## Migraine

daddy yo yo said:


> Kimchi-bokkeumbap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used is a loaner from @KAMON Knives. I thought I’d kill the spring onion with a 308.5mm gyuto…


Food looks amazing, but Kamon's clad knives are just next ****ing level.


----------



## MarcelNL

Chicken breast Cordon Bleu, using some stinky Belgian Abbey cheese and Schwarzwälder Schinken encrusted in bread crumbs and ground almond, red cabbage salad with caraway and yellow mustard seeds and a honey lemon vinegar/oil dressing, braised Chicory with a Teriyaki style glaze.


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> They look like turkey testicles.


Given how Goose fat tastes I'm game for sampling some well prepared Goose testicles...


----------



## Lars

Here is a pork loin. Hope it wont #tastelikeshit when I roast it tomorrow..


----------



## Michi

Butter chicken with garlic naan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I can't be the only one who thinks naan is just a great word right?


----------



## Lars

Roast pork with puy lentils and salsa verde.


----------



## esoo

Coconut curry soup with shrimp


----------



## coxhaus

I finally made Pozole. I could not find my spice last year so I never made it. Pozole is brothy so you can add the vegies at the end when you eat it. Pozole is just kind of meat and hominy with lots of broth. I use white hominy washed. Normally I add cilantro but I made a mistake as I had 2 parsleys at home instead of1 being cilantro. I should have put the avocado in also.

PS
Color is important to me. I like this reddish orange color. I don't like it when it goes brown,

I don't use bones anymore as it goes brown. I don't cook my spice with the meat as it goes brown. I wait until I add the stock.


----------



## Greasylake

coxhaus said:


> I finally made Pozole. I could not find my spice last year so I never made it. Pozole is brothy so you can add the vegies at the end when you eat it. Pozole is just kind of meat and hominy with lots of broth. I use white hominy washed. Normally I add cilantro but I made a mistake as I had 2 parsleys at home instead of1 being cilantro.
> 
> View attachment 162068
> 
> 
> View attachment 162069
> 
> 
> View attachment 162070


Looks good! But where's your tostadas


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> I finally made Pozole. I could not find my spice last year so I never made it. Pozole is brothy so you can add the vegies at the end when you eat it. Pozole is just kind of meat and hominy with lots of broth. I use white hominy washed. Normally I add cilantro but I made a mistake as I had 2 parsleys at home instead of1 being cilantro. I should have put the avocado in.
> 
> View attachment 162068
> 
> 
> View attachment 162069
> 
> 
> View attachment 162070



One of the great soups of the world! We have an excellent mom and pop Mexican joint here in town and their pozole broth is amazing.


----------



## coxhaus

Greasylake said:


> Looks good! But where's your tostadas


I don't add tostadas to Pozole. I add them to tortilla soup. But they are good on the side or even corn tortillas are good with it.


----------



## M1k3

coxhaus said:


> I finally made Pozole. I could not find my spice last year so I never made it. Pozole is brothy so you can add the vegies at the end when you eat it. Pozole is just kind of meat and hominy with lots of broth. I use white hominy washed. Normally I add cilantro but I made a mistake as I had 2 parsleys at home instead of1 being cilantro. I should have put the avocado in also.
> 
> View attachment 162068
> 
> 
> View attachment 162069
> 
> 
> View attachment 162070


Looks good!
Needs some tortillas and lime and you're all set.


----------



## coxhaus

Lime is in there you can see it in the pictures. I added the avocado after the picture. I threw the squeezed lime in the bowl before the picture. I wished I would have bought cilantro but I thought I already had it.


----------



## OldSaw

Just a simple omelette…


----------



## Greasylake

coxhaus said:


> I don't add tostadas to Pozole. I add them to tortilla soup. But they are good on the side or even corn tortillas are good with it.


Usually when we eat pozole, we have the tostadas on the side and try to get a bit of everything in one bite. That's what I meant haha, not in the soup.


----------



## coxhaus

Greasylake said:


> Usually when we eat pozole, we have the tostadas on the side and try to get a bit of everything in one bite. That's what I meant haha, not in the soup.


I should have noticed you are from Houston.


----------



## Michi

Spaghetti carbonara. I used this recipe from Not Another Cooking Show. I'm sold. Absolutely fool-proof and quick.


----------



## valdim

valdim said:


> OK...as I see the "teaser" campaign works (and provoked posts about the varieties of meats we can cook), let me show you another teaser.
> I am sure you would guess the upper bag content...Yeah...ox tail. But the second, yellowish stuff? Hm?
> It is goose testicles.


I cooked'em today for lunch.
Strangely, nobody from the family wanted to share the dish
And it was delicious, I can assure you. It tastes like...hm...nuts?
Joking. It tastes like a tender tongue or brain from beef.


----------



## DitmasPork

Fish with garlic, scallion, olive oil.


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with leftover roast pork and whatever else was hiding in the fridge + fried egg and pickled beets.


----------



## gaijin

Lars said:


> Biksemad with leftover roast pork and whatever else was hiding in the fridge + fried egg and pickled beets.
> View attachment 162131



Biksemad is danish for pytt i panna? Then I learned something today.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Spaghetti carbonara. I used this recipe from Not Another Cooking Show. I'm sold. Absolutely fool-proof and quick.
> 
> View attachment 162101



That's one of the channels I stay subscribed to.


----------



## Lars

gaijin said:


> Biksemad is danish for pytt i panna? Then I learned something today.


Well, pytt i panna is obviously a ripoff


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Well, pytt i panna is obviously a ripoff


I always assumed the Chinese invented hash…


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> I always assumed the Chinese invented hash…


That looks nothing like the hash I used to smoke 

Anyway, I just had a look through my "huge library" and the 1936 book "Nutids mad og husførelse" by Carla Meyer has recipes for both biksemad and pyt i pande.
They recipes are very similar, but biksemad include "stegesauce", something I can only translate as "roasting juice".


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> That looks nothing like the hash I used to smoke
> 
> Anyway, I just had a look through my "huge library" and the 1936 book "Nutids mad og husførelse" by Carla Meyer has recipes for both biksemad and pyt i pande.
> They recipes are very similar, but biksemad include "stegesauce", something I can only translate as "roasting juice".
> View attachment 162152
> 
> View attachment 162151


Now I know that your library also contains antique books...1936?!?
How the hell you aquired this piece @Lars?


----------



## Lars

valdim said:


> Now I know that your library also contains antique books...1936?!?
> How the hell you aquired this piece @Lars?


It was gifted to me by the queen of denmark for my long standing service to the country. Namely my work denouncing foreign propaganda, especially the swedish attempt to claim ownership of Biksemad..


----------



## valdim

Lars said:


> It was gifted to me by the queen of denmark for my long standing service to the country. Namely my work denouncing foreign propaganda, especially the swedish attempt to claim ownership of Biksemad..


I guess it has been a long and hard denouncing...


----------



## gaijin

valdim said:


> I guess it has been a long and hard denouncing...



My guess is that the danes are really still a bit upset both of the fall of the Kalmar Union and later the result of the Treaty of Roskilde and they take it out on the culinary discussions. 

More on topic: an earlier discussion in this thread about braciole made me make a semi-improvised attempt with what I could find in my fridge and corner store:


----------



## Lars

gaijin said:


> My guess is that the danes are really still a bit upset both of the fall of the Kalmar Union and later the result of the Treaty of Roskilde and they take it out on the culinary discussions.


Booo! Liar!!!


----------



## BazookaJoe

Puntine di Maiale con Rigatoni... a Bolognese sauce made with country style pork ribs (actually the cut is from the pork shoulder) served with rigatoni.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough multi-grain, with pumpkin, sunflower, linseed, and sesame.


----------



## Michi

Garlic XO noodles:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Moussaka:











Knife wasn’t used for an Ork-massacre but I used that mighty Ork-slayer from @KAMON Knives to prepare a nice Greek dish instead:


----------



## tomsch

Michi said:


> Spaghetti carbonara. I used this recipe from Not Another Cooking Show. I'm sold. Absolutely fool-proof and quick.
> 
> View attachment 162101


 
Thanks for the heads up. It's 5:18am and now I want this for breakfast


----------



## chefwp

daddy yo yo said:


> Moussaka:


Well that was triggering. When I was a young and taking my first steps as a chef I was talked into doing a dinner for a big fund raiser that had a Greek theme. I chose Moussaka as my main, I pulled it off, but it was a struggle!


----------



## daddy yo yo

chefwp said:


> Well that was triggering. When I was a young and taking my first steps as a chef I was talked into doing a dinner for a big fund raiser that had a Greek theme. I chose Moussaka as my main, I pulled it off, but it was a struggle!


Really? I found it simple. A couple of steps and it takes time but still simple… For decades I didn’t like aubergines but, boy, they were so tasty with a soft and creamy texture. It tasted like in Greece… It’s great to „travel“ in these strange times by cooking dishes from all over the world…


----------



## chefwp

daddy yo yo said:


> Really? I found it simple. A couple of steps and it takes time but still simple… For decades I didn’t like aubergines but, boy, they were so tasty with a soft and creamy texture. It tasted like in Greece… It’s great to „travel“ in these strange times by cooking dishes from all over the world…


It wasn't a problem with the dish, just trying to make it for 100 people in a sihtty too-small kitchen with ridiculous equipment, something a more seasoned chef would have accounted for, and either adjusted the plans or brought in better equipment. It actually wasn't the disaster I'm making it out to be in terms of the food I put out or the satisfaction of the diners, it was just very stressful. I did learn a lot!


----------



## daddy yo yo

chefwp said:


> It wasn't a problem with the dish, just trying to make it for 100 people in a sihtty too-small kitchen with ridiculous equipment, something a more seasoned chef would have accounted for, and either adjusted the plans or brought in better equipment. It actually wasn't the disaster I'm making it out to be in terms of the food I put out or the satisfaction of the diners, it was just very stressful. I did learn a lot!


Hahahaha, well, I made it for 3 and it was enough for 6-8!


----------



## Lars

Chicken with grilled beet salad and smoky chipotle/sesame dressing.


----------



## camochili

Brusselsprout-almond Quiche with Tiger Prawns.


----------



## DitmasPork

Toisan Noodles—regional specialty from where my grandparents came from. Stir fried bean thread noodles with dried shrimp, garlic, scallion, shrimp paste, etc.


----------



## btbyrd

Spicy southwestern poblano burger with Neuske’s bacon, Colby-Jack, and guajillo chipotle Duke’s aioli.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough cinnamon rolls:


----------



## parbaked

Pork belly okonomiyaki with zaru soba…


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with duck confit, toasted panko and gremolata.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fried thighs


----------



## daddy yo yo

Onigiri with a filling made of salmon, spring onion and cilantro. Knife used was a 240 Kitaeji from Shigefusa:


----------



## Delat

A little Thai curry - I used short ribs for the protein.






Here's a little "making of" reel on IG








Neil on Instagram: "Whipping up a little Thai curry with some help from a gyuto by @steeleworks66 made with a billet from @bakerforgeandtool #cookingvideo #cookingathome #foodvideo #curry #foodiesofinstagram #delicious #recipe #food #foodie #chefs


Neil shared a post on Instagram: "Whipping up a little Thai curry with some help from a gyuto by @steeleworks66 made with a billet from @bakerforgeandtool #cookingvideo #cookingathome #foodvideo #curry #foodiesofinstagram #delicious #recipe #food #foodie #chefsknife #knivesofinstagram🔪"...




www.instagram.com


----------



## parbaked

Grilled shrimp salad, French onion soup, baguette ends…


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Toisan Noodles—regional specialty from where my grandparents came from. Stir fried bean thread noodles with dried shrimp, garlic, scallion, shrimp paste, etc.
> 
> View attachment 162361



That looks amazing. Do you shop at Fei Long?


----------



## Greenbriel

Not very pretty but pretty tasty! Another one that had been elusive to get just right but finally found the right recipe - tortilla soup (went a little crazy with the cilantro ). And probably my favorite pasta dish, spaghetti carbonara. Nom.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> That looks amazing. Do you shop at Fei Long?



Cheers! I love Fei Long, but not on the right subway line for it—easier, quicker, for me to get to either Manhattan or Ave U Chinatowns.


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Onigiri with a filling made of salmon, spring onion and cilantro. Knife used was a 240 Kitaeji from Shigefusa:


Nicest rice ball knife I've seen in a while.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I love Fei Long, but not on the right subway line for it—easier, quicker, for me to get to either Manhattan or Ave U Chinatowns.


It's a total trip, love that place (once I realized that Google Translate is the only way to communicate in there unless you speak Chinese!) 

Not great for me by public transpo either, but I ride my ancient Honda over there a lot in the warmer weather.


----------



## parbaked

Taco Tuesday…crispy pork tacos, avocado crema, cheesy beans, salad…


----------



## DitmasPork

Leftover hoisin pork roast on rice.


----------



## Chips

I was fortunate to get a table at Corey Lee's new San Ho Won here in SF last Friday. Coming away from such an epic meal of the finest Korean BBQ I've ever had, I wanted to attempt to copy one simple thing, their kohlrabi pickles, which offer a nice palate reset during a rich/spicy meal. Corey is the brilliant chef behind Benu, San Francisco's first 3 Michelin Star restaurant. 

Prime tri-tip grilled skewers, and fresh gremolata on the side.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> It's a total trip, love that place (once I realized that Google Translate is the only way to communicate in there unless you speak Chinese!)
> 
> Not great for me by public transpo either, but I ride my ancient Honda over there a lot in the warmer weather.


You ever go to Patel Brother’s in Jackson Heights? My fave for South Asian everything.


----------



## Koop

USDA Prime tri tip, smoked and reverse seared.




Slices look over-cooked, but's it's a color temperature thing in the photo taken with my phone.




Brussel sprouts with bacon-horseradish cream sauce.


----------



## talcum

Wow. I know this doesn't measure up to the others but it's a week night again, and it's a couple of pork chops on the grill with SPG seasoning and some country ribs on markdown to make up the difference. Again with my trusty 240 Tanaka.


----------



## parbaked

Sake sashimi on shiso, mapo tofu and nanohana goma ae (sesame mustard greens).


----------



## DitmasPork

Winter Vegetable Soup with Mexican Chorizo.
Onion, carrot, tomato, courgette, celery, daikon, great northern beans, mushrooms, garlic, Mexican oregano, chili, cumin, ajwain, olive oil, Italian parsley, bay laurel, salt, pepper.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> You ever go to Patel Brother’s in Jackson Heights? My fave for South Asian everything.


That soup looks elfin' delicious! 

I haven't but I've heard about it and it's on the list. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> That soup looks elfin' delicious!
> 
> I haven't but I've heard about it and it's on the list. Thanks for the reminder!


Cheers. Veg soup when I feel like putting a knife through a lot of cutting.

Man, Patel Bros. is THE BEST Indian supermarket in NYC—spices and South Asian ingredients galore. Love that area, can do a South by SE Asian grub crawl—eat Indian/Tibetan in Jackson Heights; then walk to Woodside for real deal Filipino.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers. Veg soup when I feel like putting a knife through a lot of cutting.
> 
> Man, Patel Bros. is THE BEST Indian supermarket—spices and South Asian ingredients galore. Love that area, can do a South by SE Asian grub crawl—eat Indian/Tibetan in Jackson Heights; then walk to Woodside for real deal Filipino.



Yeah, when I feel l like a lot of prep my go-tos are hot and sour soup (lots of Fei Long stuff in that one) or "Super Slaw" 

I'm going to try and go to Patel Bros. when I need to move the car next week. I love Kaluystan's and used to shop there a fair bit but the freshness of most items leaves a lot to be desired so I've been ordering spices online.


----------



## Lars

Tacos with refried beans, crispy pork carnitas, a salsa made from morita and arbol chilies, roasted tomato, tomatillo, onion and garlic with habanero hot sauce, white onion and cilantro.


----------



## MarcelNL

veggie khorma:

Lately I developed the habit of using a large Bormioli jar to whizz up stuff using the stick blender, fits the purpose nicely!

Recipe from the Curry Guy, taste was very good (even when the presentation makes every effort to hide that) but the way it was written makes me think the book is not going to be a keeper...(or I contracted ADD as side effect of Corona)


----------



## Delat

Lemongrass-pineapple ice cream.






A little “making of” reel on IG








Neil on Instagram: "Whipping up a little lemongrass-pineapple ice cream. #icecream #lemongrass #dessert #cooking #cookingvideo #delicious #pineapple #food #foodie"


Neil shared a post on Instagram: "Whipping up a little lemongrass-pineapple ice cream. #icecream #lemongrass #dessert #cooking #cookingvideo #delicious #pineapple #food #foodie". Follow their account to see 42 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## coxhaus

How about Cottage Pie? I added a little cheese for a Texas accent. First picture is before putting under broiler. Second picture is when done.


----------



## DitmasPork

coxhaus said:


> How about Cottage Pie? I added a little cheese for a Texas accent. First picture is before putting under broiler. Second picture is when done.
> 
> View attachment 162974
> 
> 
> View attachment 162975


Yum! I'd eat that right now—on a bed of Fritos!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Smoked pork shoulder on a hoagie roll toasted with pepper jack pimento cheese.


----------



## parbaked

This was a tasty snack…
Leftover roast beast and horseradish root…




Made a Yorkshire pudding




Loaded with the beef, horseradish and caramelized onions




Topped with Gorgonzola sauce…




I did slice it before sharing…


----------



## btbyrd

Took the night off. A frozen Lou Malnati’s Chicago style sausage pizza. XL Takeda on slicing duty.


----------



## parbaked

I will buy this…


----------



## Michi

Chicken pelmeni with a garlic and smoked speck cream sauce.


----------



## RonB

I seldom post in this thread 'cause I'm not in the same league as you pro cooks, but I was pleased with this steak. I pulled it at 139° F.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

RonB said:


> I seldom post in this thread 'cause I'm not in the same league as you pro cooks, but I was pleased with this steak. I pulled it at 139° F.
> 
> View attachment 163094
> 
> 
> View attachment 163099



Post away! Most of us are just old guys futzing about in our kitchens.


----------



## Greenbriel

btbyrd said:


> Spicy southwestern poblano burger with Neuske’s bacon, Colby-Jack, and guajillo chipotle Duke’s aioli.
> 
> View attachment 162366


A+ photo my man! And great looking food!


----------



## Greenbriel

Pan-seared Mahi with lemon butter sauce and parmesan mashed potatoes. Simple, quick, and tasty. Not enough chopping.


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> Lately I developed the habit of using a large Bormioli jar to whizz up stuff using the stick blender, fits the purpose nicely!



This is how I make mayonnaise these days, but with a workman's glass instead of the jar. Almost foolproof!


----------



## Lars

Lentil soup with Italian sausage and mustard greens.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> Yeah, when I feel l like a lot of prep my go-tos are hot and sour soup (lots of Fei Long stuff in that one) or "Super Slaw"
> 
> I'm going to try and go to Patel Bros. when I need to move the car next week. I love Kaluystan's and used to shop there a fair bit but the freshness of most items leaves a lot to be desired so I've been ordering spices online.



I used to work a block away from Kalustyan's, and frequented it, and other spice stores in that neighborhood regularly. IMO, although Kalustyan's has almost everything for non-occidental cookery, it's waaaaay over priced for my humble wallet. The spice shops in Brooklyn's Little Pakistan, and the Bengali neighborhood in Kensington has good South Asian spices/ingredients for a fraction of the price compared to Kalustyan's.

I can get the same Indian/Pakistani kitchen staples/spices I need in Little Pakistan.

Patel Bros. is well worth the trip if you have a car. Since I travel by subway, I'm only able to buy what fits in my messenger bag—but go there for the Indian/Nepalese/Tibetan restaurants in the area.


----------



## parbaked

Lamb and parsnip stew with mash and broccoli….


----------



## MarcelNL

Greenbriel said:


> This is how I make mayonnaise these days, but with a workman's glass instead of the jar. Almost foolproof!



Must give that another last try....it NEVER worked except for one time ,eons ago, when I used great freshly pressed unfiltered olive oil...only to find out the hard way that the result was unpalatable...


----------



## Greasylake

MarcelNL said:


> Recipe from the Curry Guy, taste was very good (even when the presentation makes every effort to hide that) but the way it was written makes me think the book is not going to be a keeper...(or I contracted ADD as side effect of Corona)


I made a dish from the Curry Guy's website two days ago and had pretty much the same result as you. Taste was very good, presentation was bleh, and it wasn't super easy to follow. Had to re-read the recipe at least a dozen times before I was done and I had to guess what to do with one of the ingredients as it was only mentioned in the ingredients list, but nowhere in the actually directions.


----------



## MarcelNL

Greasylake said:


> I made a dish from the Curry Guy's website two days ago and had pretty much the same result as you. Taste was very good, presentation was bleh, and it wasn't super easy to follow. Had to re-read the recipe at least a dozen times before I was done and I had to guess what to do with one of the ingredients as it was only mentioned in the ingredients list, but nowhere in the actually directions.



I thought it was me having to re-read the recipe a dozen times, usually when I've read something I can recall it pretty much literally...(some stuff like work literature until years later) but this was a pain!
How difficult can it be to bring some logical order into a recipe; break the ingredients up between sauce and dish, list them in chronological order, if possible list if an onion should be diced or sliced etc, do an intro about the dish and give the rest of the details and instructions in chronological order of cooking...

I have thrown out almost every book that in the middle section of the instructions says, now add the whatever you precooked, and fried earlier, or now add so and so much as per the recipe on page whatever...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pappardelle in a creamy cauliflower sauce with crunchy bits and some absolutely gorgeous wine from Down Under to celebrate Rafael Nadal‘s entry into the Australian Open Finals. Wait a second, I should have opened a bottle of wine from Spain!? Well, I can still do that!!


----------



## MarcelNL

great idea! Cauliflower sauce...
I opened a bottle of Italian wine, not sure why though ;-)


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> great idea! Cauliflower sauce...
> I opened a bottle of Italian wine, not sure why though ;-)


Here‘s the recipe: Cauliflower cheese pasta | Jamie Oliver recipes

I don’t know Jamie Oliver but I bet I had the better wine!


----------



## Greasylake

MarcelNL said:


> I have thrown out almost every book that in the middle section of the instructions says, now add the whatever you precooked, and fried earlier, or now add so and so much as per the recipe on page whatever...


The part that had my girlfriend and I laughing were the instructions to make the Raita, here it is copy pasted: "Place all the ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Check your seasoning and set aside."
Reminds me of the cookbooks from medieval Europe, it was just missing the polite "and serve it forthe"


----------



## Jaeger

Bifteki with garlic potatoes 

Beef made out of the shoulder. Love my meat grinder 
























Cheers Fabian


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> I used to work a block away from Kalustyan's, and frequented it, and other spice stores in that neighborhood regularly. IMO, although Kalustyan's has almost everything for non-occidental cookery, it's waaaaay over priced for my humble wallet. The spice shops in Brooklyn's Little Pakistan, and the Bengali neighborhood in Kensington has good South Asian spices/ingredients for a fraction of the price compared to Kalustyan's.
> 
> I can get the same Indian/Pakistani kitchen staples/spices I need in Little Pakistan.
> 
> Patel Bros. is well worth the trip if you have a car. Since I travel by subway, I'm only able to buy what fits in my messenger bag—but go there for the Indian/Nepalese/Tibetan restaurants in the area.


Awesome, thanks!!

Any reccos for stores and/or restaurants in Little Pakistan or the Bengali neighborhood in Kensington, which I didn't know about!? We are currently borrowing a car so good timing! In warmer weather I ride a motorcycle so I'm usually in the same boat as far as "what can I fit in my backpack"? The bike is little and old and has no luggage but I love the old girl. 

-Gabe


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> Awesome, thanks!!
> 
> Any reccos for stores and/or restaurants in Little Pakistan or the Bengali neighborhood in Kensington, which I didn't know about!? We are currently borrowing a car so good timing! In warmer weather I ride a motorcycle so I'm usually in the same boat as far as "what can I fit in my backpack"? The bike is little and old and has no luggage but I love the old girl.
> 
> -Gabe



Two of the more popular restaurants in Little Pakistan are Pakiza (dal chawal and grilled meats very good); and Lahori Chilli on Coney Island Ave; Mashalla is also good. Be aware that decor is generally drab, ambience utilitarian (TV usually blaring Pakistani cricket matches; Lollywood films; or News in Urdu)—but food is good, very reasonably priced compared to Manhattan; you order at the counter and they'll heat it up in the micro; very working class crowd.

For Bengali, Raduni Sweets is the place in Kensington—this is real deal Bengali, very different for your run of the mill Indian joint. Usually crowded with Bengali men eating.

Most markets in those areas have decent spice selections—Zaitoon on Coney Island Ave is the better spice shop there.

My dal chawal (dal and rice) with a couple chicken kebabs from the last time at Pakiza.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Two of the more popular restaurants in Little Pakistan are Pakiza (dal chawal and grilled meats very good); and Lahori Chilli on Coney Island Ave; Mashalla is also good. Be aware that decor is generally drab, ambience utilitarian (TV usually blaring Pakistani cricket matches; Lollywood films; or News in Urdu)—but food is good, very reasonably priced compared to Manhattan; you order at the counter and they'll heat it up in the micro; very working class crowd.
> 
> For Bengali, Raduni Sweets is the place in Kensington—this is real deal Bengali, very different for your run of the mill Indian joint. Usually crowded with Bengali men eating.
> 
> Most markets in those areas have decent spice selections—Zaitoon on Coney Island Ave is the better spice shop there.
> 
> My dal chawal (dal and rice) with a couple chicken kebabs from the last time at Pakiza.


That looks amazing, thanks very much!


----------



## coxhaus

Our first Ciabatta bread and I helped. Wife did most of the work. We are going to try and figure out how to make really good loafs of bread. We cooked it 20 minutes. I wonder what would happen if we went a few more minutes? How do you tell if you have the right time down? It is fresh out of the oven.


----------



## coxhaus

While my wife made bread, I made Italian stew.


----------



## Greenbriel

coxhaus said:


> Our first Ciabatta bread and I helped. Wife did most of the work. We are going to try and figure out how to make really good loafs of bread. We cooked it 20 minutes. I wonder what would happen if we went a few more minutes? How do you tell if you have the right time down? It is fresh out of the oven.
> 
> View attachment 163182
> 
> 
> View attachment 163183


Very nice, congrats! They look just about spot on to me for ciabatta. I would have maybe given the one on the right a couple more minutes. Much like rising times, bread recipe oven times are a guide, you need to decide when it looks right. 

thefreshloaf.com is an excellent community of bread nerds. I was a bread nerd for a good while, here are my attempts from (Lordy!) over six years ago including the chasing of a decent baguette.

Keep us posted!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

excuse the janky photo. I was unprepared to take the photo. I honestly didn't think this was going to work out.

I made my FIRST ever salmon cakes!


----------



## Michi

coxhaus said:


> How do you tell if you have the right time down


97 °C internal temperature. It looks like you caught it at the right moment


----------



## Greenbriel

Or be precise, like @Michi said. 

I use the thermometer for almost everything except bread, for some reason.


----------



## daniel_il

Some steaks for dinner


----------



## boomchakabowwow

daniel_il said:


> Some steaks for dinner
> View attachment 163187
> View attachment 163188
> View attachment 163186
> View attachment 163189


Wow! I tried to sniff my screen.


----------



## daniel_il

boomchakabowwow said:


> Wow! I tried to sniff my screen.



Yes it was nice t-bone, the tenderloin was relatively small(usually prefer a porterhouse), I added some extra filet mignon on the side that my girlfriend wouldn’t stay hungry


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Mac and cheese with bacon, brie, Irish cheddar and Parmesan.











I honestly set out to use elbow pasta but we only had like a quarter box left, so, penne it was.


----------



## btbyrd

Vegetarian night. Chana masala, spiced basmati, saag paneer. Garlic naan not pictured.


----------



## coxhaus

It looks nice. If I have to do vegetarian Indian is my favorite. 

Interesting plates.

My wife is trying to get me to do meatless Mondays.


----------



## Michi

After all this talk about Coq au Vin, I decided to make some


----------



## camochili

Parsley root pasta with a pistaccio-pesto


----------



## DitmasPork

Jamaican Jerk Pork. Certainly not the most photogenic dish—but pork chops caked in spice, allium, and chili are perfect for the snowstorm slamming NYC. Will definitely eat some of the leftovers during the 49er’s game on Sunday.


----------



## Krisman

MarcelNL said:


> Must give that another last try....it NEVER worked except for one time ,eons ago, when I used great freshly pressed unfiltered olive oil...only to find out the hard way that the result was unpalatable...


Yeah, I made mayo with olive oil once. Way too bitter. There are better alternatives


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> Must give that another last try....it NEVER worked except for one time ,eons ago, when I used great freshly pressed unfiltered olive oil...only to find out the hard way that the result was unpalatable...


Oh yeah, all olive oil is a bit much! It's a great method though! I think the trick is to lift the blender slowly.


----------



## Lars

Salmon and veggies.


----------



## Greenbriel

@coxhaus Here's a good one for your Meatless Mondays - Butter Chickpeas (Chana Mahkni). Surprisingly delicious!

Edit: updated link to free site.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> @coxhaus Here's a good one for your Meatless Mondays - Butter Chickpeas (Chana Mahkni). Surprisingly delicious!
> 
> View attachment 163267


Looks delicious! Unfortunately, the link doesn’t work for those not wishing to create an account and/or subscribe…


----------



## Caleb Cox

Jerk ribeye nuggets and garlic bread


----------



## esoo

Irene Kuo's 1 2 3 4 5 spareribs


----------



## BazookaJoe

Another no-knead loaf...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BazookaJoe said:


> Another no-knead loaf...
> 
> View attachment 163306



Baking is what I need to start exploring.

My mother was a phenomenal baker, truly pro level. But, let's just say we had a tumultuous relationship so I never learned from her.


----------



## BazookaJoe

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Baking is what I need to start exploring.
> 
> My mother was a phenomenal baker, truly pro level. But, let's just say we had a tumultuous relationship so I never learned from her.


I also had a complicated relationship with my mother, but she didn't bake, and was a mediocre cook... unlike her mother (my Polish grandmother) who made some of the best food I've ever had and probably inspired my love of cooking. As for baking, it's not as intimidating as it seems, and you can get some great results quite easily. I've only been making bread for a couple of years using this recipe:

No-Knead Crusty White Bread

Of course there's the rabbit hole of bread baking you can go down (just like J-knives) so be careful


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> Looks delicious! Unfortunately, the link doesn’t work for those not wishing to create an account and/or subscribe…


Oh dear! Of course! Sorry about that. How about this? 









Indian Butter Chickpeas


This is an incredible vegetarian adaptation of the much loved classic Indian dish. It was also a fabulous weeknight dinner. I served it with steamed spinach which paired perfectly. :) This recipe w…




thebrookcook.wordpress.com


----------



## Lars

Oaxacan black bean soup with chorizo and fennel.


----------



## Greenbriel

This one made up for the minimal chopping in my last meal. 

"Super slaw" from Epicurious.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> This one made up for the minimal chopping in my last meal.
> 
> "Super slaw" from Epicurious.
> View attachment 163376


Looks D-licious!


----------



## camochili

Oriental style meatballs with bean-relish and oven potatoes


----------



## Chips

Greenbriel said:


> This one made up for the minimal chopping in my last meal.
> 
> "Super slaw" from Epicurious.
> View attachment 163376


 Beautiful photo and colors of the slaw. I clicked the link and it kept taking me to a Wordle game instead of the recipe. Googling found me this, hopefully it works and is the recipe you mention.







Super Slaw


This colorful Asian-inspired salad is great with grilled ribs, chicken or pork chops.




www.epicurious.com


----------



## daddy yo yo

Crispy fried rice with Bonito flakes, zucchini, sesame seeds, Nori, fried onions, chili, ginger and loads of cilantro.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Teriyaki Chicken—4.5 lb of drums and thighs; marinated overnight; gonna cook it up for the 49er/rams game.


----------



## talcum

Ant Kelly London broil. And breaking in the Kemadi.


----------



## Greenbriel

Chips said:


> Beautiful photo and colors of the slaw. I clicked the link and it kept taking me to a Wordle game instead of the recipe. Googling found me this, hopefully it works and is the recipe you mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Slaw
> 
> 
> This colorful Asian-inspired salad is great with grilled ribs, chicken or pork chops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epicurious.com


Oops! thanks @Chips! Fixed, much appreciated.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

just a quick snap shot when I slid the super soft tofu into the soup.

Kimchee Jigea!


----------



## BazookaJoe

After going to the Boca Raton Greek Festival yesterday, we kept our Greek vibe going with Beef Stifado at my wife's request. She had it for the first time when we traveled to the Greek Islands in 2019 and decided 3 years was long enough for a second bowl!


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Teriyaki Chicken. 
49er’s 10, Rams 7.


----------



## Caleb Cox

The beans are from a can, I confess.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian Teriyaki Chicken.
> 49er’s 10, Rams 7.
> View attachment 163413
> 
> View attachment 163414



@BillHanna would like to speak with you.


----------



## parbaked

Friday’s supper: Shrimp Louie & clam chowder…baguette ends from Jane the Bakery.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Weeknight plating. Beer battered cod on the left and shrimp on the right. Corn and pablano rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @BillHanna would like to speak with you.


He’s a Niner fan; or loves teriyaki?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> He’s a Niner fan; or loves teriyaki?









Recipe Requested - That fxcking teriyaki Ditmas taunts me with


Seriously man. It always looks sooo good. Please and thank you. Edit: shxt works better when you tag people @DitmasPork




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## blokey

Some simple pantry curry, potato, tomato, onion, chicken, garam masala, cumin seeds, turmeric and coriander seeds.


----------



## Greasylake

Kerala style shredded blackfin tuna, with some garlic naan and regular buttery naan. I think I'm going to start growing a curry tree soon.

Tuna Ularthiyathu - Kerala Style Tuna Roast


----------



## Bico Doce

Chili oil - this stuff is good on pretty much everything


----------



## riba

My partner made herself a quick brunch with some home made cold smoked salmon.



Brunch


----------



## Lars

Spicy veggie "stew" with couscous.


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made meatless Monday today.

But I put the meat on to marinade for a week as I am making corn beef. I took half a brisket to make corn beef out of. It's going to be good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chorizo + Egg sandwich for brekkie. Really sloppy, lazy sandwich to start the day.


----------



## blokey

Leftover curry Gnocchi and pan seared chicken thigh for lunch


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> @coxhaus Here's a good one for your Meatless Mondays - Butter Chickpeas (Chana Mahkni). Surprisingly delicious!
> 
> Edit: updated link to free site.
> 
> View attachment 163267


Thank you so much for the recipe, already tried it yesterday and it is fantastic!!

Knife and shirt are from @KAMON Knives:


----------



## Greenbriel

blokey said:


> Some simple pantry curry, potato, tomato, onion, chicken, garam masala, cumin seeds, turmeric and coriander seeds.
> 
> View attachment 163446
> 
> View attachment 163447
> 
> View attachment 163448


Yoshi SKD? Just got mine yesterday!


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> Thank you so much for the recipe, already tried it yesterday and it is fantastic!!
> 
> Knife and shirt are from @KAMON Knives:


Listen buddy, I'm thrilled that you made and enjoyed a recipe that I posted, but it's a bit rude to post a picture 10x more beautiful than mine, don't you think? 

Looks amazing, and joking aside, I'm very glad you liked it!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> Listen buddy, I'm thrilled that you made and enjoyed a recipe that I posted, but it's a bit rude to post a picture 10x more beautiful than mine, don't you think?
> 
> Looks amazing, and joking aside, I'm very glad you liked it!


No joking, I found your picture extremely nice!


----------



## Lars

Awful weather around here today. Cold and either raining or snowing all day.
Kapusniak(Polish cabbage soup) was just the right thing to lift my spirits!


----------



## parbaked

Meaty Monday…Hayashi rice, hiyayakko, and nanohana with karashi dressing aka beef, onion, mushrooms with demi glacé; chilled tofu with ginger; and rapini with Japanese mustard dressing…


----------



## Greenbriel

May I just say, after following this thread for a while: "Damn we eat well in this community!"

I thoroughly enjoy following along on your culinary adventures and adding my humble efforts when I remember to take a pic! 

Thanks all!

-Gabe


----------



## blokey

Greenbriel said:


> Yoshi SKD? Just got mine yesterday!


Yeah and it is fun!


----------



## Greenbriel

blokey said:


> Yeah and it is fun!



Oh man, I LOVE it. So insanely sharp I can't believe it's not "full" carbon. I got the 210 as a change from my 240 Koishi. Love the 240 but this thing is so nimble, to use an overused word.  Love the balance, love the handle, just an all-round great knife. I think this and the Wat 180 nakiri are going to rule the roost for a while.

Serious thanks to everyone on the thread (which I can't find) strongly recommending another member to get the SKD version. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> May I just say, after following this thread for a while: "Damn we eat well in this community!"
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy following along on your culinary adventures and adding my humble efforts when I remember to take a pic!
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> -Gabe



I came for the knife info but I stay for the food porn!  In all seriousness, this is my favorite thread on the forum. So much great stuff and inspiration and member support.



blokey said:


> Yeah and it is fun!



Also, I have a Yoshi SKD 180mm Santoku en route to me.


----------



## Greenbriel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I came for the knife info but I stay for the food porn!  In all seriousness, this is my favorite thread on the forum. So much great stuff and inspiration and member support.
> 
> Also, I have a Yoshi SKD 180mm Santoku en route to me.



It's a great thread among many very good ones. Plus we're going to get to a million WAY sooner that the thread that's trying to get to a million. 

Congrats on the Yoshi, I think you'll love it. Very different from my other knives (not that I have a fraction as many as some around here!)


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> It's a great thread among many very good ones. Plus we're going to get to a million WAY sooner that the thread that's trying to get to a million.
> 
> Congrats on the Yoshi, I think you'll love it. Very different from my other knives (not that I have a fraction as many as some around here!)


This and BST (window shopping) are my fave threads; …followed by threads on TF where fisticuffs break out.


----------



## OnionSlicer

Braised beef short ribs in a reduced red wine + port sauce, using this seriouseats recipe:


----------



## Caleb Cox

Teriyaki wings and sopapillas with honey


----------



## Oshidashi

Haven't posted here in a while, as my cooking lately has been adequate but pedestrian and not particularly photo-worthy. I blame my wife's attempt to diet. Last night though I made pan roasted chicken breasts, brined then slow roasted in a steel pan on the stovetop with olive oil, butter and fresh rosemary, and later topped with a pan sauce of deglazed fond, chicken broth, white wine, and vinegar, mounted with butter. Juicy lusciousness it was, indeed.


----------



## Oshidashi

camochili said:


> Parsley root pasta with a pistaccio-pesto
> View attachment 163237
> View attachment 163238
> View attachment 163239


Looks great. I've heard of parsley root but have never seen it in our local stores. Would love to try it.


----------



## coxhaus

Oshidashi said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, as my cooking lately has been adequate but pedestrian and not particularly photo-worthy. I blame my wife's attempt to diet. Last night though I made pan roasted chicken breasts, brined then slow roasted in a steel pan on the stovetop with olive oil, butter and fresh rosemary, and later topped with a pan sauce of deglazed fond, chicken broth, white wine, and vinegar, mounted with butter. Juicy lusciousness it was, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 163732


Yea when my wife diets everybody diets. She won't let me cook anything good.


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> Looks great. I've heard of parsley root but have never seen it in our local stores. Would love to try it.


It's very good. A bit on the sweeter side, but less than carrots, and still an aroma of parsley. Normally we get it here in winter time


----------



## Lars

Red chili rice with shrimp and bacon. Simple salad of lettuce, tomato and red onion with a lime-cilantro dressing.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Pecan pie, I decided to not be lazy so I made the crust too


----------



## Ekim317

Caleb Cox said:


> Pecan pie, I decided to not be lazy so I made the crust too



Best pie, hands down. I add a little bourbon to my filling. So good.


----------



## AT5760

This meal has become a favorite for us.


----------



## benito

i made some pozole


----------



## Bico Doce

Pan pizza with pecorino romano


----------



## Lars

Fridge raid chicken salad for lunch.


----------



## DitmasPork

Composed Salad. Blood Orange, Avocado, Australian Cheddar, Cucumber, Romaine Lettuce, Red Onion + Lime-Mustard Vinaigrette.


----------



## DamageInc

Leek and wild mushroom risotto with a smoked sausage.


----------



## Lars

This is all @rickbern's fault as he recommended Roger Verge's Vegetables in the French Style. A lovely book I have cooked way too little from..
Orange-Scented Bourride of Vegetables with wabi-sabi baguette and Aioli on the side.


----------



## ptolemy

Made a big pot of soup.... Turkey meatballs, potatoes, egg noodles, carrots, and chicken stock.. and herbs...

Showing off my 12-qt all-clad rondeau


----------



## coxhaus

All this beef stock talk, has me making French Onion soup. It is just 4 spices salt, white pepper, Thyme, and sherry with good beef stock. I used the bought beef stock and part of my own beef stock. I think it had more depth with the home-made beef stock.

PS
I forgot the butter and onions. I usually cook them first. Then add the spices and broth. Right at the end I add the sherry as I don't want to cook the sherry too long. I use cheese gruyere and bread then place it under broiler. It also calls for a nice wine to drink with the soup.


----------



## Oshidashi

coxhaus said:


> All this beef stock talk, has me making French Onion soup. It is just 4 ingredients salt, white pepper, Thyme, and sherry with good beef stock. I used the bought beef stock and part of my own beef stock. I think it had more depth with the home-made beef stock.
> 
> View attachment 164029
> 
> 
> View attachment 164030
> 
> 
> View attachment 164031


Your description had me worried, till I saw the onions in the final frame.


----------



## coxhaus

Oshidashi said:


> Your description had me worried, till I saw the onions in the final frame.


Yes, I was thinking about what I added to the pot after cooking the onions in butter.

I probably drank too much wine when I wrote it.


----------



## blokey

Pretty simple stir fry tonight


----------



## Lars

Chicken leg stuffed with mushrooms and comté, mashed potatoes and sautéed spinach.


----------



## parbaked

Tonkatsu for two with homemade Japanese mustard and tonkatsu sauce on miso dressed cabbage salad…


----------



## OldSaw

Bico Doce said:


> Pan pizza with pecorino romano
> 
> View attachment 163919
> 
> View attachment 163920
> 
> View attachment 163921
> 
> 
> View attachment 163918


Is that a TYOR Skriddle?


----------



## OldSaw

Steelhead trout, with sweet potatoes, onions, and garlic.


----------



## Oshidashi

Spaghetti with PEI mussels. Something I learned recently is to remove 90% of the mussels from their shells so as to load the pasta with tons of the delicious creatures. Every forkful of pasta will have a mussel. But I keep some particularly plump and beautiful specimens within their shells to place on top later, to decorate the plate or serving dish.


----------



## Lars

Duck burger and skinny fries.


----------



## camochili

Spaghetti with braised chicken sauce and crumble


----------



## AT5760

This dish alone makes Every Grain of Rice worth the purchase. Comfort food at its best.


----------



## Michi

Made some summer sausage.




The two pieces on the right are the same sausage, but pitina style. (It's the meat that is left in the horn and elbow of the stuffer.)

After smoking and cooling, getting to bloom overnight:




And the finished thing. It's really nice, in style half-way between a salami and a German Mettwurst.


----------



## Oshidashi

American Wagyu, pan seared in ghee. Sauce is reduced beef stock plus reduced cabernet finished with butter.


----------



## Delat

Bit of a weird concoction I cooked up for the first time today. I call it Korean Carnivore Carbonara. Essentially a carbonara base plus garlic, shallots, smoked brisket, gochujang, and udon noodles instead of traditional pasta. Came out pretty awesome, like carbonara’s funky goth cousin who’s been hanging out in too many karaoke bars.


----------



## Lars

Thai fish curry.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Friday‘s Izakaya feast:


----------



## coxhaus

We had corn beef hash for brunch today and it was good. With a Murphy's beer it is good way to start your day.


----------



## Chips

Today I'm making kimchi, traditional dill pickles, pickled kohlrabi, pickled red jalapeños and test driving @Troopah_Knives gyuto pass-around.


----------



## blokey

Weekend steak lunch with meat sauce gnocchi


----------



## Oshidashi

daddy yo yo said:


> Friday‘s Izakaya feast:


Gorgeous


----------



## Chips

The kohlrabi and jalapeño pickling will have to wait. I'm toast. 6 liters of kimchi, one batch of kirby pickles using the simple Ball dill pickle mix, and one larger batch using up most of the rest of the veggies, daikon, english cucumbers and a few different asian radishes.


----------



## blokey

Chips said:


> Today I'm making kimchi, traditional dill pickles, pickled kohlrabi, pickled red jalapeños and test driving @Troopah_Knives gyuto pass-around.
> 
> 
> View attachment 164469
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164468
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164467


That knife is beautiful!


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Made some summer sausage.
> View attachment 164378
> 
> The two pieces on the right are the same sausage, but pitina style. (It's the meat that is left in the horn and elbow of the stuffer.)
> 
> After smoking and cooling, getting to bloom overnight:
> View attachment 164379
> 
> And the finished thing. It's really nice, in style half-way between a salami and a German Mettwurst.
> View attachment 164380


Fantastic, Michi. You are the king of butchery here. Your sausages always look great and i believe they taste same. One day, when i'll be able to travel to OZ again, i'll be standing at your door... ;-)


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Fantastic, Michi. You are the king of butchery here. Your sausages always look great and i believe they taste same. One day, when i'll be able to travel to OZ again, i'll be standing at your door... ;-)


You are more than welcome to invite yourself when you get into my neck of the woods!


----------



## Migraine

Mash (used Heston's method from his How to Cook Like Heston program and it was amazing), cod loin and pea + herb fricasee.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali Aloo Gosht and Chole—Meat (beef) ‘n Potato Curry and Chickpea Curry on Rice.


----------



## parbaked

Meatball subs on Italian bread with provolone and Parmagiano Reggiano…


----------



## Lars

Brandade - potatoes mashed with salt cod and olive oil.


----------



## coxhaus

Arugula is one of my favorite greens. You can do so much with it.


----------



## camochili

I love Shashuka


----------



## coxhaus

Nice I have never even heard of it until you posted it. I had to google it. Peppers, onions, tomatoes and meat how can it be bad. 

There are so many dishes I have never seen on this site.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Vegetarian Shepards Pie. the sauce is thickened with Lentils. I added Miso Paste to the sauce to make it taste meatier.

BOOM. only milk and butter in the potatoes. my wife mandated that I add more veggie dishes to the repertoire.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hot Italian Sausage ‘n’ Onions.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Hot Italian Sausage ‘n’ Onions.
> View attachment 164615
> 
> View attachment 164616


Damn. I didn’t need to see this after a vegetarian dish! Yum!


----------



## camochili

coxhaus said:


> Nice I have never even heard of it until you posted it. I had to google it. Peppers, onions, tomatoes and meat how can it be bad.
> 
> There are so many dishes I have never seen on this site.


It is a great dish, best known from middle-east cuisine. I think it is popular, especially in Israel. 
You should try, it's easy to do and takes you 1h max.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Not much to say…






The black garlic Aïoli was gorgeous!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> Damn. I didn’t need to see this after a vegetarian dish! Yum!


Nothing fancy, lazy meal, but yeah sausages and onions hit the spot. My wife’s a non-meat eater, so I also had vegan sausages going in another skillet.


----------



## parbaked

Korean short ribs, chilled tofu, bean sprouts, kimchi and shishito peppers with nori wraps and a stray pork chop…


----------



## ptolemy

I have a long day today, so loading up on breakfast. 4 eggs, shard cheddar cheese (omelet) and bacon. Fried in drained bacon fat w/ bacon bits. Basic and tasty!


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla puttanesca.


----------



## Greenbriel

blokey said:


> Some simple pantry curry, potato, tomato, onion, chicken, garam masala, cumin seeds, turmeric and coriander seeds.
> 
> View attachment 163446
> 
> View attachment 163447
> 
> View attachment 163448


That Yoshikane has quickly become my desert island knife.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali style Aloo Gosht (meat ‘n’ potato curry) with Toasted Pain de Campagne.


----------



## Greenbriel

Last night’s dinner - Peruvian Chicken with Spicy Cilantro Sauce, Yellow Rice and Mushroom Stew. I was inspired to do the chicken by a post on here a while back but I can’t find who posted it now.

Today’s brunch - “Bouchons au Thon”


----------



## Bico Doce

Quick lunch today - kimchi egg fried rice


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Quick lunch today - kimchi egg fried rice
> 
> View attachment 164770



Fried rice should be a food group.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti and meatballs and salad…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pappardelle al pomodoro with crusty baguette:






Question to all the mathematicians and dietitians here:
carb is bad, so, minus. How about minus (pasta) times minus (bread) equals plus?


----------



## sumis

daddy yo yo said:


> Pappardelle al pomodoro with crusty baguette:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question to all the mathematicians and dietitians here:
> carb is bad, so, minus. How about minus (pasta) times minus (bread) equals plus?



carbs are not bad! 
you just need to eat a balanced diet, i.e. if you eat a lot of carbs you need to eat more fat and proteins. voila!

.


----------



## Jovidah

Yep, if you had turned the baguette into bruscetta and draped them with some parma ham you'd probably have been fine!


----------



## gaijin

sumis said:


> carbs are not bad!
> you just need to eat a balanced diet, i.e. if you eat a lot of carbs you need to eat more fat and proteins. voila!
> 
> .



Don't forget ethanol. It's excellent fuel for both cars and humans.


----------



## Lars

Chicken escalopes with capers, lemon and parsley. Sautéed potatoes. Tomato and green beans. Obviously missing some bread for double starch..


----------



## Ekim317

Sous vide duck breast with a side of swiss chard and mashed potatoes. 





Gonna make poutine with duck fat fries this weekend.


----------



## AT5760

Teriyaki chicken drumsticks.


----------



## parbaked

Mapo tofu, tuna tataki, gai lan with oyster sauce and bean sprout salad…


----------



## Oshidashi

These pages the last couple of days are killing me! I go to bed after a hearty dinner, open my laptop to these pages and my mouth is watering.

Tonight I made spaghetti a la Norma, with tomatoes, basil, and a ton of fried eggplant, topped with grated feta (forgot to pick up salted ricotta). Tasty and pretty easy. Would be good also sprinkled with toasted bread crumbs to add crunchiness.

BTW, I love my new aluminum pasta pan which easily holds a pound of cooked pasta plus sauce and makes tossing everything together a piece of cake.


----------



## blokey

Greenbriel said:


> That Yoshikane has quickly become my desert island knife.


It just keep every cut fun.


----------



## OldSaw

Trying to use up everything in the fridge before going on vacation. Last night was mushroom étouffée.

Took this pic right after the mushroom dump.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s pasta were Castellane and featured salami and fennel seeds:


----------



## DitmasPork

Jerk chicken.


----------



## Lars

What this lacks in appearance it makes up for in deliciousness! Sri Lankan chicken curry and stir-fried green beans with basmati rice.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> What this lacks in appearance it makes up for in deliciousness! Sri Lankan chicken curry and stir-fried green beans with basmati rice.
> View attachment 165040


Lacks in appearance? It appears downright delicious @Lars!


----------



## BazookaJoe

There have been a lot of posts about French onion soup lately, and it got me thinking it's been too long since I've had it. After making my big pot of chili last Saturday for our Super Bowl party, I had some leftover onions and like they say about lemons... life gave me onions so I made French onion soup! Added a chicken salad sandwich from a leftover roasted chicken, hit the spot.


----------



## AT5760

Emptied the fridge and made teriyaki chicken noodle soup


----------



## parbaked

Lamb curry…


----------



## Lars

Lahmacun take two. Turns out my first attempt was more like a pizza with unusual toppings and no cheese  
This came out much better. Thin and crispy, rolled around a salad of parsley and sumac onions and eaten like a durum kebab.


----------



## Koop

First try at pizza. Not bad, but we'll do better.


----------



## DitmasPork

AT5760 said:


> Emptied the fridge and made teriyaki chicken noodle soup
> View attachment 165084


What knife is that? I'm not fluent in kanji.


----------



## MarcelNL

Entrecote, sourdough bread and a salad, late dinner on the quick;


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> Entrecote, sourdough bread and a salad, late dinner on the quick;
> 
> View attachment 165167


What's in the four grinders?


----------



## MarcelNL

Pepper, white, and three different types of black pepper...but none of them work as they should...eagerly awaiting the Weber grinder and I'll happily switch its contents...


----------



## MowgFace

parbaked said:


> Mapo tofu, tuna tataki, gai lan with oyster sauce and bean sprout salad…
> View attachment 164941



Your rice looks like it is cooked perfectly. What brand rice do you use?


----------



## AT5760

DitmasPork said:


> What knife is that? I'm not fluent in kanji.



It is a S. Tanaka (B2 from K&S).


----------



## parbaked

MowgFace said:


> Your rice looks like it is cooked perfectly. What brand rice do you use?


Thanks man! I’ve been using a Zojirushi rice cooker and Tamaki Gold rice…


----------



## parbaked

Linguine vongole and an asparagus egg vinaigrette salad…


----------



## sumis

agnolotti filled w/ braised spring onions, ricotta, parmigiano, nutmeg and orange zest.

served in chicken stock and sloppily plated (i was hungry) with red oxalis and the mushy onions left over in the pan.

next time the agnolotti will look better! taste was fine.

had som sourdough with it. slowly slowly getting there with the bread …

this thread is inspiring and a great learning resource. thanks!













.


----------



## Michi

That bread looks awesome!


----------



## gaijin

sumis said:


> this thread is inspiring and a great learning resource. thanks!



I totally agree. This thread alone has increased the quality of what I put in my mouth.


----------



## Michi

gaijin said:


> I totally agree. This thread alone has increased the quality of what I put in my mouth.


Same here. In this thread, I learned a lot about dishes I didn't even know existed. All the contributions have provided a lot of impetus for me to branch out and try things that I never would have thought of otherwise.


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> That bread looks awesome!



thanks maestro!

.


----------



## Michi

Lablabi. From a NY times recipe. This turned out very seriously nice. I strongly recommend giving this a try!


----------



## Boynutman

Kimchi! Following the Momofuku cookbook recipe. Now we wait...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s lunch:

Bavette with green cabbage pesto/sauce and Ricotta:


----------



## DitmasPork

Spice Rubbed Roasted Beef.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> Lablabi. From a NY times recipe. This turned out very seriously nice. I strongly recommend giving this a try!
> View attachment 165286


Oh I am so making that. Love me some crispy chickpeas.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Spice Rubbed Roasted Beef.
> View attachment 165302
> 
> View attachment 165303


It's funny, even when I'm just looking at the photos and not the poster name, I can ID your stuff immediately. Great photos/food/knives!


----------



## Greenbriel

A really surprising and delicious scallop preparation from Grand Central Oyster Bar. Second time I've made it (first time was better because I was in my kitchen not my cousin's place with a %*%&# induction stove that hates me). Don't be tempted to sear the scallops and don't swap the cream for half and half. Originally NYT Cooking and here's a free link.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> It's funny, even when I'm just looking at the photos and not the poster name, I can ID your stuff immediately. Great photos/food/knives!


Cheers! Because of my tiny kitchen, no options than to take photos from the exact vantage point; the super bright, bare lightbulb above the stove a constant.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

sumis said:


> agnolotti filled w/ braised spring onions, ricotta, parmigiano, nutmeg and orange zest.
> 
> served in chicken stock and sloppily plated (i was hungry) with red oxalis and the mushy onions left over in the pan.
> 
> next time the agnolotti will look better! taste was fine.
> 
> had som sourdough with it. slowly slowly getting there with the bread …
> 
> this thread is inspiring and a great learning resource. thanks!
> 
> 
> .



Looks great to me friend. Thanks for sharing.

I don't understand half the words used to describe the dishes in this thread and I still love every bit of it! From the quick stuff to the elegant, it's all awesome and inspiring and motivating.

My thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## Lars

Steak au Poivre. Super yummy, like getting a big hug from the 70's.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks great to me friend. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I don't understand half the words used to describe the dishes in this thread and I still love every bit of it! From the quick stuff to the elegant, it's all awesome and inspiring and motivating.
> 
> My thanks to all the contributors!


Don't think we haven't noticed that you've been holding out on us! I miss the Friday free-for-all's..!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Don't think we haven't noticed that you've been holding out on us! I miss the Friday free-for-all's..!



I had the start of one yesterday. Even resulted in my new avatar picture, but once things were assembled, well, the wife and I just dug in. I even garnished it in preparation for a picture!  

On another note, my little granddaughter just called and asked, "Can I come to your house and cook eggs?" That's pretty much code for cook anything. Not sure it'll result in any pictures but I know I'll be having a great time!


----------



## MarcelNL

Pizza night, and the dough turned out perfect (especially for a short proofing), no rolling pin to preserve the precious cornicione;


----------



## Greenbriel

sumis said:


> View attachment 165285


Beautiful loaf! Getting there? I'd say you've arrived! I can never get a grigne like that.


----------



## camochili

Miso-omelette with bok choy and broccoli rice.
The rice isn't actually rice, but finely cut broccoli.
We had some nori flakes with sesame on top.


----------



## sumis

Greenbriel said:


> Beautiful loaf! Getting there? I'd say you've arrived! I can never get a grigne like that.



thanks! seriously, i spent 18 months making fugly loaves before recently beginning to be able to shape them with enough built-in tension. was so close to giving up 

.


----------



## Greenbriel

sumis said:


> thanks! seriously, i spent 18 months making fugly loaves before recently beginning to be able to shape them with enough built-in tension. was so close to giving up
> 
> .


I feel like my shaping is good, but I suspect I’m over proofing in bulk and/or final rise. Been baking for years and can’t get no ears! 

My bread looks decent and tastes good but it is annoying! Do you ever visit thefreshloaf.com? Sorta like this place but for bread nerds. Very supportive, helpful, and knowledgeable group. I spent a lot of time there while chasing baguettes.


----------



## sumis

Greenbriel said:


> I feel like my shaping is good, but I suspect I’m over proofing in bulk and/or final rise. Been baking for years and can’t get no ears!
> 
> My bread looks decent and tastes good but it is annoying! Do you ever visit thefreshloaf.com? Sorta like this place but for bread nerds. Very supportive, helpful, and knowledgeable group. I spent a lot of time there while chasing baguettes.



thanks for the tip! @Michi is also a good resource 

i don't want to become too nerdy about the bread. i just want to be able to consistently make tasty, good looking bread – and to be able to vary and expand recipes by improvising. 

pasta is a whole other story though … 

.


----------



## Michi

sumis said:


> pasta is a whole other story though …


It’s not that difficult, once you get a decent crop going.


----------



## tag98

Smoked and seared tri tip and stuffed mushroom caps tonight


----------



## Michi

Home-made ham and eggs on dark sourdough rye with gruyere and yesterday's home-made hot sauce.


----------



## Campbell

Michi said:


> Home-made ham and eggs on dark sourdough rye with gruyere and yesterday's home-made hot sauce.View attachment 165467


That looks really good!


----------



## blokey

One pan paprika chicken, simple ingredients, really hearty dish.


----------



## DitmasPork

A low fat, low cholesterol, low sodium supper. Broccoli with browned garlic, jeera, ajwain, mustard seed, tomato, chili + basmati with black sesame seed + cold deli style roast beef with horseradish.


----------



## AT5760

Breaking out of the breakfast cereal funk with some spicy cold noodles. My 3yo daughter is wrecking a bowl as well.


----------



## Caleb Cox

First attempt at a sachertorte, not pretty, but delicious.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 165539
> 
> First attempt at a sachertorte, not pretty, but delicious.



Drizzle a little raspberry sauce over that delicious looking desert and you'd be a star!


----------



## Lars

Fava bean Enfrijoladas filled with spinach and onion.


----------



## parbaked

No cooking here...bubbly, caviar, cheese and salami:
















I did boil an egg…


----------



## Caleb Cox

Tacos de lengua


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> Pizza night, and the dough turned out perfect (especially for a short proofing), no rolling pin to preserve the precious cornicione;
> View attachment 165341
> 
> View attachment 165342
> 
> View attachment 165344


Beautiful! Can you please explain the amazing looking foamy pie? Anchovies? Capers? Butter? Maybe more of my favorite things?


----------



## blokey

More steaks and black pepper sauce, with paprika sauce pasta on the side


----------



## Greasylake

Cá hấp gừng hành, Vietnamese steamed fish with ginger and onion.


----------



## DitmasPork

Mediterranean Diet.

Tonight’s Meat ‘n’ Two Veg:
>> Jerk organic skinless chicken breast 
>> quinoa with capsicum, turmeric, chili
>> skillet Brussels sprouts, courgette, yellow squash, mushroom


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The Masakane deboned the chicken thighs...





I didn't take pictures but my Yoshikane SKD 180mm santoku handled all the rest of the prep duties.

Trying out my new Chef's Presses (13oz). Slow rendered the skin.





I've never been the best plater but pan seared chicken thigh. Mashed potatoes bolstered with rendered chicken fat. Mushrooms and scallions with a Marsala and Dijon pan sauce.


----------



## Oshidashi

Greenbriel said:


> A really surprising and delicious scallop preparation from Grand Central Oyster Bar. Second time I've made it (first time was better because I was in my kitchen not my cousin's place with a %*%&# induction stove that hates me). Don't be tempted to sear the scallops and don't swap the cream for half and half. Originally NYT Cooking and here's a free link.
> 
> View attachment 165319


I read the recipe, thanks for linking that. I have never made creamy scallops but it has to be awesome. I'd be tempted to add a pinch of cayenne. I imagine it would work well over pasta?


----------



## blokey

Fried chicken with leftover sauce and cabbage stir fry


----------



## Oshidashi

Reverse-seared fat NY strip with creamy bourbon peppercorn sauce. Actually, the meat turned out so good it didn't need the sauce. 
















(Notice the uneven grind on the Tojiro yanagiba -- you get what you pay for, I guess. I am slowly working that out. It is sharp though -- nothing else really matters.)


----------



## Chips

I'm still fixated on improving Korean-style ribs. These are my seventh attempt in the last 3 weeks. I love the flavors I've got now. I've got the marinade and seasoning down, but I've bounced between pre-cooking them via sous vide to boost the tenderness and skipping that to keep the meat more rare but I'm struggling to find a happy medium. I learned that I didn't want to bother messing with the standard cut that is much thinner, these are double-cut. But they're tough as hell. I know the connective tissue doesn't start rendering until temps much higher than what I'd want for beef like this, so I'm still struggling. 

Seasoned lightly overnight with just a bit of sake or mirin, and a light dusting of salt. Marinade the next day is half a Korean pear, 1 inch segment of peeled ginger, half an onion and 6-8 cloves of garlic, pureed in a blender with some honey, brown sugar, toasted sesame oil and good soy sauce. 

Served here with just green onions, sesame seeds, koji salt and a side of ssamjang. Koji salt is one of the tastiest damn things I've discovered in the past few years.


----------



## Greenbriel

Oshidashi said:


> I read the recipe, thanks for linking that. I have never made creamy scallops but it has to be awesome. I'd be tempted to add a pinch of cayenne. I imagine it would work well over pasta?


Thanks lot! It's a "once in a while" dish but it is insanely good. I love recipes that surprise me - worcestershire sauce and celery with scallops? I'm in! A pinch of cayenne would probably be good if you want to spice it up. I tend to make a recipe exactly as written the first time and Honestly wouldn't change a thing with this one (read the NYT notes if you have access).

There's a wonderful blog whose name I forget right now that quotes people who dramatically change recipes and then complain about them . I am not in any way suggesting that adding a pinch of cayenne is doing that (unless you subsequently complained about it being too spicy, of course!)  

I'm sure it would be good over pasta, in fact I think one of the NYT. commenters did that. The rice didn't feel quite right, I think first time we had it just with a nice crusty sourdough baguette. 

Also, @DitmasPork - it's now cracking me up now how particular your shots are. You should market that bulb!


----------



## parbaked

Oshidashi said:


> I'd be tempted to add a pinch of cayenne.


Chef John would approve!


----------



## Greenbriel

Chips said:


> I'm still fixated on improving Korean-style ribs. These are my seventh attempt in the last 3 weeks. I love the flavors I've got now. I've got the marinade and seasoning down, but I've bounced between pre-cooking them via sous vide to boost the tenderness and skipping that to keep the meat more rare but I'm struggling to find a happy medium. I learned that I didn't want to bother messing with the standard cut that is much thinner, these are double-cut. But they're tough as hell. I know the connective tissue doesn't start rendering until temps much higher than what I'd want for beef like this, so I'm still struggling.
> 
> Seasoned lightly overnight with just a bit of sake or mirin, and a light dusting of salt. Marinade the next day is half a Korean pear, 1 inch segment of peeled ginger, half an onion and 6-8 cloves of garlic, pureed in a blender with some honey, brown sugar, toasted sesame oil and good soy sauce.
> 
> Served here with just green onions, sesame seeds, koji salt and a side of ssamjang. Koji salt is one of the tastiest damn things I've discovered in the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165633


Looks great! "Koji salt?" Never heard of it but after a quick Google now highly intrigued! And any forum where people post "I'm still fixated on..." followed by something I'm interested in, is a good forum to read!


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Trying out my new Chef's Presses (13oz).


I've had my eye on these for some time. They will have to wait until my next trip to the US, because shipping for these things is prohibitive.

What's your impression?


----------



## Chips

Greenbriel said:


> Looks great! "Koji salt?" Never heard of it but after a quick Google now highly intrigued! And any forum where people post "I'm still fixated on..." followed by something I'm interested in, is a good forum to read!




Thanks, yeah it's amazing on lots of things, proteins in particular.

I think I'll just braise the next batch of short ribs before broiling. I'd rather have the tenderness over the texture.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> I've had my eye on these for some time. They will have to wait until my next trip to the US, because shipping for these things is prohibitive.
> 
> What's your impression?



Maiden voyage Michi so not a lot to go on yet but I do like them. I like that they vent steam. They have 8oz and a heavier one. I actually think the 13's are the right call as the heavier ones are larger and I think the 8's would be too light. The 13's actually felt a touch light but they did their job well. Chicken browned beautifully. They also stack so you could double up if you wanted to.


----------



## Lars

Cod loin with creamy veggies and a salad.


----------



## gaijin

Sometimes you just need the simple stuff. A chicken breast. Some fried peppers. A little aioli. And a glass of red. Enough to make my monday better.


----------



## camochili

Lentil-spinach Curry with Naan bread.


----------



## Bico Doce

Tuna poke


----------



## parbaked

A facsimile of the roast pork sandwich from John’s Roast Pork…




Pork shoulder, broccolini and provolone.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grabbed a nice beef roast today. I know it doesn't look it in the picture but it was done to a nice med-rare. Temped out at 137F when I started slicing.






Accompanied by potatoes with butter and parsley, a simple salad dressed with a rich balsamic and olive oil, and a dollop of potent horseradish.





I feel like I shoulda made a sauce for the beef but the misses was pleased.


----------



## blokey

Made too much black pepper sauce yesterday so more pasta today with some sautéed cabbage and carrots.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with Kenji's quick tomato sauce


----------



## parbaked

Linguine alle vongole in rosso, salad and provolone cheese bread…


----------



## Bladerunner

blokey said:


> One pan paprika chicken, simple ingredients, really hearty dish.
> 
> View attachment 165483
> View attachment 165485


that looks amazing


----------



## blokey

Bladerunner said:


> that looks amazing


Thank you! I use a recipe from here,


----------



## btbyrd

On our first Valentine's Day, my wife and I went on a date to a chain teppanyaki place. It's become one of our traditions, but with COVID and a new baby at home, going out to eat wasn't on our menu this year. So I broke out my Blackstone and we did teppanyaki at home.












A Gesshin Ginga 210 is a great knife for this purpose. I felt super legit.


----------



## chefwp

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Maiden voyage Michi so not a lot to go on yet but I do like them. I like that they vent steam. They have 8oz and a heavier one. I actually think the 13's are the right call as the heavier ones are larger and I think the 8's would be too light. The 13's actually felt a touch light but they did their job well. Chicken browned beautifully. They also stack so you could double up if you wanted to.


good to hear, I bought some last month, but haven't used them yet. The next time I do thin pork chops they'll definitely be brought out!


----------



## DitmasPork

Mediterranean diet—day 4.
Salmon sashimi on rice with furikake + Charred Brussels sprouts, courgette, mushroom.
My wife doesn’t eat raw fish, so her's got pan fried.


----------



## DamageInc

Got some beautiful Finnish t-bone steaks on discount. Grilled them until medium rare. Forgot to take a photo of the inside, so you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## Lars

Over sauced chicken breast, sautéed potatoes and buttered spinach.


----------



## Migraine

Those potatoes look BANGER.


----------



## MarcelNL

flammkuchen and a salad


----------



## Caleb Cox

Lars said:


> Over sauced chicken breast, sautéed potatoes and buttered spinach.
> View attachment 165891



Not my philosophy.


----------



## parbaked

Hash…sweet potatoes, carnitas, broccolini, onion, poached egg and baguette…


----------



## AT5760

@MarcelNL what are your thoughts on the handle on the Markin? It looks like it would be really comfortable in pinch grip.


----------



## MarcelNL

The handle is nice, it has a very tactile feel to it bit with my hands the knife is a bit low for a pinch grip other than at the front edge of the board. Today I noticed I'm doing an in between grip, but mostly I grab the handle.
The handle has a slight upward angle allowing a bit more room for knuckles. Did I say I LOVE this knife?


----------



## Koop

Shrimp and bean stew - simple but tasty.


----------



## DitmasPork

Koop said:


> Shrimp and bean stew - simple but tasty.
> View attachment 165926


Yum! That look a lot like a Creole White Beans with Shrimp soup I had years ago in NOLA!


----------



## Oshidashi

Italian (not Italian-American) lasagna Bolognese. Homemade pasta, 3-hour ragu, bechamel, and 3 cheeses. Time consuming but worth it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Oshidashi said:


> Italian (not Italian-American) lasagna Bolognese. Homemade pasta, 3-hour ragu, bechamel, and 3 cheeses. Time consuming but worth it.
> 
> View attachment 165986
> 
> 
> View attachment 165987
> 
> 
> View attachment 165988
> 
> 
> View attachment 165989
> 
> 
> View attachment 165990
> 
> 
> View attachment 165991



Awesome on many fronts!


----------



## Oshidashi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome on many fronts!



Thanks!


----------



## zizirex

Some Beef Anticucho and Picanha.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hamachi kama.


----------



## DamageInc

Bought a whole bunch of de-boned chicken drumsticks, using some of them for southern fried chicken.


----------



## Michi

Linguine carbonara.


----------



## coxhaus

DamageInc said:


> Bought a whole bunch of de-boned chicken drumsticks, using some of them for southern fried chicken.
> View attachment 166031
> View attachment 166030
> View attachment 166032
> View attachment 166029


Try a little Louisiana hot sauce on some of the pieces as you eat them.


----------



## Lars

The last of the Thüringer Bratwurst I made a while back, with potato salad and whole grain mustard.


----------



## DitmasPork

DamageInc said:


> Bought a whole bunch of de-boned chicken drumsticks, using some of them for southern fried chicken.
> View attachment 166031
> View attachment 166030
> View attachment 166032
> View attachment 166029


This has gotten me craving fried chicken! Tell me more about your FC—is it brined; or buttermilk; breading type?


----------



## chefwp

DamageInc said:


> Bought a whole bunch of de-boned chicken drumsticks, using some of them for southern fried chicken.


Are you positive that is chicken?


----------



## DitmasPork

Woman has crystal that looks like fried chicken, netizens say ‘finger lickin’ good’


While the woman's ‘chicken tender’ is particularly striking, crystals looking like food is actually quite common as proven by many commenting on the post. However, no matter how much people are interested in the rock now, the woman said it's not up for sale.




indianexpress.com


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> flammkuchen and a salad


Gesundheit!


----------



## DamageInc

coxhaus said:


> Try a little Louisiana hot sauce on some of the pieces as you eat them.


I had some tabasco, not sure that counts.



DitmasPork said:


> This has gotten me craving fried chicken! Tell me more about your FC—is it brined; or buttermilk; breading type?


I mixed some spices and salt into buttermilk and marinated the chicken pieces in it for 24 hours. Then I drained the chicken but reserve some of the buttermilk to mix into plain wheat flour with a tablespoon of baking powder. Then just mix till all is coated and kinda flaky as in the photo, with no wet spots.

Normally I deep fry in canola oil, but this time I had a lot of chicken fat, so I deep fried in that.


----------



## Greenbriel

gaijin said:


> Sometimes you just need the simple stuff. A chicken breast. Some fried peppers. A little aioli. And a glass of red. Enough to make my monday better.
> 
> View attachment 165705


Looks awesome and so true. Nice frenched supreme!


----------



## MarcelNL

Tofu sticks, chicken with fermented black beans, sweet and sour cabbage;


----------



## MarcelNL

@DamageInc Did you ever try corn flour , the chicken can go really crispy using that.


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> @DamageInc Did you ever try corn flour , the chicken can go really crispy using that.


Haven't done chicken in corn flour, but I have done fish many times. Usually chicken I do either as shown above or in panko. Might switch it up next time, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Koop

Lentil bean soup with duck sausage.


----------



## blokey

Japanese curry, not really that good since the green tomato added to much sourness, I had to add some spice and honey to balance it out.


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> Tofu sticks, chicken with fermented black beans, sweet and sour cabbage;View attachment 166090


Man, I want to eat that! Are recipes available for any. of those?


----------



## Lars

Penne with a pork ragu.


----------



## Homechef

Caution - vegetarians look away! Dry aged a couple ribeye roasts that were on sale around Christmas. Ate the first one (30 days) last weekend for the superbowl. Meat definitely had a deeper flavor vs. the control steak, but I think it could be better. Going to push the second roast as close to 60 as I can to see what develops. Few shots of trimming the meat as well as my setup with the second roast still aging.

Had already started trimming before I realized I should be taking photos! Hard crust of the side has already been trimmed and started on the top.





Top trimmed back. Beater knife snuck in originally on the right there while I made sure the dry crust wasn't going to chip an edge!





Trimmings - finished with the iron clad Wat!





Steaks ready to go. Really nice rich color formed during the process 





Un-aged grocery store steak for comparison at the top





I dedicated a little mini fridge to the cause. 4" fan off amazon in the back. Little condensation forming from the cut in the seal I made for the fan cord! Will probably trim down a cookie cooling rack for the next round instead of this current jenky setup of paper towels and Styrofoam. A lot of paper towels were consumed in the first week of drying to make sure the steak wasn't sitting in moisture.


----------



## esoo

Simple ground beef and cabbage.


----------



## Jovidah

Homechef said:


> Caution - vegetarians look away! Dry aged a couple ribeye roasts that were on sale around Christmas. Ate the first one (30 days) last weekend for the superbowl. Meat definitely had a deeper flavor vs. the control steak, but I think it could be better. Going to push the second roast as close to 60 as I can to see what develops. Few shots of trimming the meat as well as my setup with the second roast still aging.
> 
> Had already started trimming before I realized I should be taking photos! Hard crust of the side has already been trimmed and started on the top.
> View attachment 166167
> 
> 
> Top trimmed back. Beater knife snuck in originally on the right there while I made sure the dry crust wasn't going to chip an edge!
> View attachment 166168
> 
> 
> Trimmings - finished with the iron clad Wat!
> View attachment 166169
> 
> 
> Steaks ready to go. Really nice rich color formed during the process
> View attachment 166170
> 
> 
> Un-aged grocery store steak for comparison at the top
> View attachment 166171
> 
> 
> I dedicated a little mini fridge to the cause. 4" fan off amazon in the back. Little condensation forming from the cut in the seal I made for the fan cord! Will probably trim down a cookie cooling rack for the next round instead of this current jenky setup of paper towels and Styrofoam. A lot of paper towels were consumed in the first week of drying to make sure the steak wasn't sitting in moisture.
> View attachment 166172


Whenever I dry brine meat in the fridge I always put it on a rack and just flip it at least once a day.


----------



## DitmasPork

Gujarati Style Dal Chawal—dal & rice. Pulses used: chana dal, moong dal, masoor dal.
Garnishes: green tomato, lemon, coriander leaf, red onion, green chili, yogurt, garam masala.


----------



## Bico Doce

Chicken katsu with napa cabbage coleslaw made from kewpie mayo and kimchi brine. I really love furikake over rice. So simple, so good.


----------



## MarcelNL

Greenbriel said:


> Man, I want to eat that! Are recipes available for any. of those?



@Greenbriel 
Sure, you'll find all of them in Every Grain of Rice by Fuchsia Dunlop. Great book, we cooked the first copy to pieces.


----------



## Michi

Charcuterie. Everything but the cheeses is home-made.


----------



## MarcelNL

@Michi you really cannot buy cheese, now can you  

looks incredible!


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> @Michi you really cannot buy cheese, now can you



I've made cheese in the past. Ricotta, brie, feta. I still make mozzarella occasionally. But, overall, I find that there is so much work involved that I can't scrape up the motivation to keep it up. And, to do it well, you need a separate humidity controlled fridge, which I don't have the space for.


----------



## DamageInc

Had some friends over for a special occasion, we decided to try to cook A5 Kagoshima wagyu ribeye at home after finding it on sale.








Was pretty good. Cut out all the fat nuggets, rendered them down to cook the meaty parts and then used the rest of the fat for fried rice.


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> @Greenbriel
> Sure, you'll find all of them in Every Grain of Rice by Fuchsia Dunlop. Great book, we cooked the first copy to pieces.


I wondered, I have that book and her other one! Thanks!


----------



## Greenbriel

Bico Doce said:


> Chicken katsu with napa cabbage coleslaw made from kewpie mayo and kimchi brine. I really love furikake over rice. So simple, so good.
> 
> View attachment 166241


That looks delicious! I was going to make kara age today but now I’m thinking maybe katsu!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Yummy:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Charcuterie. Everything but the cheeses is home-made.
> View attachment 166274



Careful Michi, coming from you we might assume you also made the bowls and knives!


----------



## Lars

Bangers and mash - Homemade Gloucester sausage, onion gravy, mashed potatoes and peas.
Haven't had a good English sausage in ages and this brought me right back. Only thing missing was a properly poured pint and the lively chatter of a nice pub..


----------



## MarcelNL

Honey I picked up groceries on the way home


(there is a bit of an odeur in the car now, smelly cheese)


----------



## DitmasPork

Anyone ever cook a dish, not because they were hungry, but because they wanted to test out a particular knife?

Just sharpened/thinned my suji, needed to test it, so I went out and bought a London Broil—cooked low 'n' slow to medium-rare, seasoned with just Salt-N-Pepa. Steak tasted great, knife picked up a wicked patina.


----------



## esoo

Traditional Estionan dish: ground beef in sauce over potatoes


----------



## AT5760

Tahini thumbprints straight out of this month’s BA. Really tasty.


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Woman has crystal that looks like fried chicken, netizens say ‘finger lickin’ good’
> 
> 
> While the woman's ‘chicken tender’ is particularly striking, crystals looking like food is actually quite common as proven by many commenting on the post. However, no matter how much people are interested in the rock now, the woman said it's not up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianexpress.com



Doesn't get crispier than that.


----------



## Oshidashi

Was gifted this Pars rice cooker and a ton of Persian rice by a very generous Iranian couple. The cooker is designed to make tahdig, which I made for the first time, and it was wonderful, crunchy and flavorful, and close to foolproof with the cooker.


----------



## Michi

Shakshouka:


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Doesn't get crispier than that.


Although, one requires teeth like an Uhu (parrotfish) to enjoy eat it.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Although, one requires teeth like an Uhu (parrotfish) to enjoy eat it.


You sound like a diver? Watching those things gnaw on coral (and poop out sand), and wrap themselves in a gel cocoon to sleep is quite amazing!


----------



## Greenbriel

First bibimbap last night. Definitely won't be the last. @Michi, any other fried-egg-on-top meals we're missing?


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> You sound like a diver? Watching those things gnaw on coral (and poop out sand), and wrap themselves in a gel cocoon to sleep is quite amazing!


From an island where Uhu were not an uncommon sight in the water and at market.


----------



## M1k3

Greenbriel said:


> First bibimbap last night. Definitely won't be the last. @Michi, any other fried-egg-on-top meals we're missing?
> 
> View attachment 166520
> View attachment 166517


Moco Loco


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> @Michi, any other fried-egg-on-top meals we're missing?


Biksemad


----------



## Lars

Duck and potato tinga tacos.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> First bibimbap last night. Definitely won't be the last. @Michi, any other fried-egg-on-top meals we're missing?



Cheeseburger.


----------



## sumis

Lars said:


> Biksemad



i.e. pyttipanna.

.


----------



## Greenbriel

sumis said:


> i.e. pyttipanna.


Looks awesome whatever you call it! Going in the "to cook" file! Thanks guys!


----------



## MarcelNL

cook to file, now THAT is moving into the 21st century ;-)


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> cook to file, now THAT is moving into the 21st century ;-)



I use a pretty amazing shopping list program that has recipe clipping and organizing features. Nerdy but true.






AnyList - The best way to create and share a grocery shopping list.


AnyList is the best way to create and share a grocery shopping list. Available now on the App Store and Google Play.




www.anylist.com





Run by a pair of very nice German chaps, IIRC.


----------



## parbaked

Greenbriel said:


> any other fried-egg-on-top meals we're missing?


Pad Krapow
Croque Madame
Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Greenbriel

parbaked said:


> Pad Krapow
> Croque Madame
> Huevos Rancheros


Yes! I know the last two but the first one's new. And now I want a croque madame, despite giving myself food poisoning with some delicious farm-bought ham last week! Thanks @parbaked!


----------



## Bico Doce

Teriyaki chicken fresh off the grill


----------



## parbaked

Greenbriel said:


> Yes! I know the last two but the first one's new.


Pad krapow


----------



## esoo

Brisket


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## DitmasPork

Gujarati Dal Chawal (dal and rice) and stir fried Choi Sum.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Hawaiian style macaroni salad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The Yoshikane volunteering for duty. I put my own edge on it and have been using it a lot to see how it fared. When all was done, I did find a tiny roll that stropped out but makes me want to take it to the stones again just to see what happens. That little roll is the first I've seen in a fair bit of routine, not babied, use so it's not alarming. The knife cuts stupidly well so I'm very interested in learning how best to utilize it.






Headed for the oven...






Out of the oven. I love cooking like this as the chicken fat imparts flavor to the veggies. A phone call prevented a plating shot but it wasn't much fancier than this!


----------



## DitmasPork

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 166590
> 
> Hawaiian style macaroni salad


Ahhhhh, that’s the best! Pile that in a plate with two scoops of rice and a mound of meat.


----------



## Michi

Lamb rump.


----------



## Lars

Curry night at my house.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Greenbriel this is the renowned breakfast classic Hen and Roots ala Crimson Collo (redneck). 






Leftover roasted veggies warmed up in bacon grease with a wonderfully runny fried egg on top. Okay, so not the most conventional breakfast, but it sure was good!


----------



## Greenbriel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @Greenbriel this is the renowned breakfast classic Hen and Roots ala Crimson Collo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover roasted veggies warmed up in bacon grease with a wonderfully runny fried egg on top. Okay, so not the most conventional breakfast, but it sure was good!


That looks delicious! I am so making some variation on this for breakfast at the weekend! Thanks @HumbleHomeCook ! I think I might just start throwing an egg on everything from now on.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> That looks delicious! I am so making some variation on this for breakfast at the weekend! Thanks @HumbleHomeCook ! I think I might just start throwing an egg on everything from now on.



I wonder if my naming of the dish was too much of a pun stretch...? I crack myself up but a lot of times I'm the only one laughing!  

Seriously, you could throw a fried egg on volleyball and I'd gnaw on it!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I wonder if my naming of the dish was too much of a pun stretch...? I crack myself up but a lot of times I'm the only one laughing!
> 
> Seriously, you could throw a fried egg on volleyball and I'd gnaw on it!


I googled it and found nothing. It made me a little disappointed


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> I googled it and found nothing. It made me a little disappointed



Yeah, too much. Collo is Italian for neck. Maybe that helps...lol.


----------



## BazookaJoe

The last bowl of chili (besides 1 gal in the freezer), leftover from our Super Bowl party.


----------



## Greenbriel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I wonder if my naming of the dish was too much of a pun stretch...? I crack myself up but a lot of times I'm the only one laughing!
> 
> Seriously, you could throw a fried egg on volleyball and I'd gnaw on it!


I have to admit I missed the pun because it sounds very much like it should be a legitimate restaurant name!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> I have to admit I missed the pun because it sounds very much like it should be a legitimate restaurant name!



Just me trying to be a funny redneck.


----------



## DitmasPork

No cholesterol omelette.

Egg White Gyeran Mari—Korean style rolled omelette—nori, turmeric, scallion, green chili—shoyu-lime-chili dipping sauce.


----------



## Greenbriel

I posted earlier that I had finally nailed French onion soup. I was wrong! NOW I've nailed it, thanks to the broth recommendation from @btbyrd - Minor's Beef Base. It really does push it over the edge with the "restaurant taste." I didn't have Demi-glace but I did add a bit of Marmite also recommended by @btbyrd - good call! The Minor's itself is very Marmite-y.

My quest has ended, thanks guys!  At least until I do bt's full bones+Minor's+Demiglace+anchovies+Marmite!

First loaf in a few weeks in the background, need to get back in the rhythm. Think I would've got a good ear on this one if it hadn't risen right into the top of the combo cooker.





The secret weapon:


----------



## btbyrd

Good work! Looks tasty! Minor's beef base really does push the flavor toward what we think of as restaurant French Onion. It's also useful for making au jus for French dips. I've started buying the low sodium kind because you can add more of it (if you want to) without overdosing on salt. Minor's chicken base is just alright, but it's better than Better Than Boullion and similar alternatives. I hear the lobster base is super good. Apparently Bourdain used to sneak it into his stockmaking classes at the CIA and everyone wondered why his fish stock was so much better than everyone else's.

As for demi, the More Than Gourmet company makes the best ones I know of. At least the most useful. I keep their demi and glace de viande (and their brown chicken stock one) on hand, primarily for sauce work but also to add a boost to soups and stews. Unlike Minor's, it contains zero added salt. And it is super duper firm because of the sheer quantity of gelatin that it contains. Their recipes are based on Escoffier's, and the taste is classic French. I think MTG go through more veal bones than anyone else in the country. Here's a tour of their factory that gives you a sense of how they're doing things. I'm happy they exist.


----------



## Greenbriel

btbyrd said:


> Good work! Looks tasty! Minor's beef base really does push the flavor toward what we think of as restaurant French Onion. It's also useful for making au jus for French dips. I've started buying the low sodium kind because you can add more of it (if you want to) without overdosing on salt. Minor's chicken base is just alright, but it's better than Better Than Boullion and similar alternatives. I hear the lobster base is super good. Apparently Bourdain used to sneak it into his stockmaking classes at the CIA and everyone wondered why his fish stock was so much better than everyone else's.
> 
> As for demi, the More Than Gourmet company makes the best ones I know of. At least the most useful. I keep their demi and glace de viande (and their brown chicken stock one) on hand, primarily for sauce work but also to add a boost to soups and stews. Unlike Minor's, it contains zero added salt. And it is super duper firm because of the sheer quantity of gelatin that it contains. Their recipes are based on Escoffier's, and the taste is classic French. I think MTG go through more veal bones than anyone else in the country. Here's a tour of their factory that gives you a sense of how they're doing things. I'm happy they exist.



Thanks @btbyrd!

I had heard that Bourdain story, so good, so perfectly him!

I'm going to stock up (see what I did there ) on these recommendations! Except maybe the chicken - we eat enough roasts so always have homemade in the freezer). Thanks for the MTG info - Love this thread! 

And yes, I'll always go low/no sodium when possible so I can control the salt myself.


----------



## Lars

So, I bought a camera(my first) and have no idea what I'm doing! I swear the plate was in the center when I took the picture!

Chicken breast, roast spuds and brussels sprout salad.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> So, I bought a camera(my first) and have no idea what I'm doing! I swear the plate was in the center when I took the picture!
> 
> Chicken breast, roast spuds and brussels sprout salad.
> View attachment 166895


Off center is good! More interesting!  Looks delish, great spuds. Have you tried J. Kenji's baking soda trick? Really works! Even my Mum in England has started doing it.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Off center is good! More interesting!  Looks delish, great spuds. Have you tried J. Kenji's baking soda trick? Really works! Even my Mum in England has started doing it.


Thanks! A happy accident! I dig Kenji, but never tried baking soda sprouts - is a recipe available online?


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Thanks! A happy accident! I dig Kenji, but never tried baking soda sprouts - is a recipe available online?


Actually it's for the crispiest spuds! The Best Crispy Roast Potatoes Ever Really seems to work!


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Actually it's for the crispiest spuds! The Best Crispy Roast Potatoes Ever Really seems to work!


Thanks. I use a similar method, but use a fork for roughing up the potatoes. Wil give the baking soda a try next time..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Thanks. I use a similar method, but use a fork for roughing up the potatoes. Wil give the baking soda a try next time..!


Yeah I always bash them about in the pan after parboiling ("chuff 'em up all lovely" as Jamie Oliver would say), fork is a good idea! Let me know what you think!


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> Was gifted this Pars rice cooker and a ton of Persian rice by a very generous Iranian couple. The cooker is designed to make tahdig, which I made for the first time, and it was wonderful, crunchy and flavorful, and close to foolproof with the cooker.
> 
> View attachment 166448
> 
> 
> View attachment 166449


It's a must have for any ambitious cook. A great add up to any kitchen. 
Love it and we use ut regularly. Good to see you liked it


----------



## camochili

Pea Hummus with roasted brussel sprouts


----------



## mrmoves92

One of the best meals that I have made: tonkotsu ramen.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> No cholesterol omelette.
> 
> Egg White Gyeran Mari—Korean style rolled omelette—nori, turmeric, scallion, green chili—shoyu-lime-chili dipping sauce.
> 
> View attachment 166802
> 
> View attachment 166803
> 
> View attachment 166804
> 
> View attachment 166805


I assume using a Tamagoyaki pan? Mine never looked quite that perfect, nice job!


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> I assume using a Tamagoyaki pan? Mine never looked quite that perfect, nice job!


Cheers! Cheap, $15, Korean omelette pan, what you’d typically find in Asian home kitchens, …cheap. Considering upgrading to a slightly larger one.


----------



## DitmasPork

2/22/22 Charcuterie Board. Mostly plant-based stuff, hummus—the truffled chicken liver mousse pâté was sublime.


----------



## Oshidashi

New Orleans Bar-B-Que shrimp is one of the greatest food treats ever. This simple but wonderful recipe is a classic, that I have been using for 40 years. It is essential to use the full amount of ground black pepper -- which is the hardest part of the fabrication if you use fresh ground, as it takes time and maybe a muscle cramp to grind by hand 8 tablespoons of it (I use a mortar). My only deviation is to use all butter rather than half butter and half margarine, margarine being a stupid relic of 1960s America. One must use heads-on shrimp. Also, it is essential to have lots of French baguette to sop up the oh-so-luscious sauce.


----------



## gaijin

This is the posting for "not so fancy"... but what do you do when you sharpen a knife or two in the morning and then want to test it? Sallad for lunch!


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with peas, arugula and gorgonzola.


----------



## cooktocut

Greenbriel said:


> I posted earlier that I had finally nailed French onion soup. I was wrong! NOW I've nailed it, thanks to the broth recommendation from @btbyrd - Minor's Beef Base. It really does push it over the edge with the "restaurant taste." I didn't have Demi-glace but I did add a bit of Marmite also recommended by @btbyrd - good call! The Minor's itself is very Marmite-y.


Can you share more details? I'm very interested in trying this method, and I just ordered some of the demi glaze and the beef base as well.


----------



## parbaked

Light supper of French onion soup, cheese, salami, salad and baguette…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I'm running out of ideas while I am avoiding RED MEAT. (and booze  )

had some chicken thighs to cook tonight. I kinda wanted to grill them instead of braising them, so I did a Vietnamese LemonGrass thing with them. so good.

my lime tree is cranking out fruit, so the required dipping sauce was easy.


----------



## Greenbriel

cooktocut said:


> Can you share more details? I'm very interested in trying this method, and I just ordered some of the demi glaze and the beef base as well.


Of course! I don't have all that much to share - it's the New York Times recipe from the 50's. Here if you subscribe, here if you don't.

I followed commenters advice to double the onions (I think slightly less than double is about right), and I also put the sherry on top of the soup before the bread (dried out in the oven) and cheese, so you can actually taste it.

Don't rush caramelizing the onions (mine take an hour+), and the final element was @btbyrd's recommendation to use Minor's Beef Base because that's what 90% of the onion soup you've had in a restaurant uses. I also took his advice and added a little bit of Marmite. But I'm a Brit so you might not have on hand.  I haven't used the demiglace yet, but it arrived today. I plan to just throw a bit into the pot!

Good quality gruyere and go a bit aggressive on the browning under the broiler. That's about it! Would love to hear how it goes!

Edit - first time I sliced the onions too thin and they turned to mush. I recommend maybe 1/4" or a bit less.


----------



## coxhaus

Greenbriel said:


> Of course! I don't have all that much to share - it's the New York Times recipe from the 50's. Here if you subscribe, here if you don't.
> 
> I followed commenters advice to double the onions (I think slightly less than double is about right), and I also put the sherry on top of the soup before the bread (dried out in the oven) and cheese, so you can actually taste it.
> 
> Don't rush caramelizing the onions (mine take an hour+), and the final element was @btbyrd's recommendation to use Minor's Beef Base because that's what 90% of the onion soup you've had in a restaurant uses. I also took his advice and added a little bit of Marmite. But I'm a Brit so you might not have on hand.  I haven't used the demiglace yet, but it arrived today. I plan to just throw a bit into the pot!
> 
> Good quality gruyere and go a bit aggressive on the browning under the broiler. That's about it! Would love to hear how it goes!
> 
> Edit - first time I sliced the onions too thin and they turned to mush. I recommend maybe 1/4" or a bit less.



This is basically my recipe but I use white pepper instead of black pepper. I love French onion soup. I eat it a lot in cold weather.


----------



## Lars

Black bean and chorizo soup. Comfy and delicious!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Low carb dinner: Carrot Pappardelle with a sauce made of peas, spring onion, garlic, soy yoghurt, garnished with peas, chili and pine:


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> Low carb dinner: Carrot Pappardelle with a sauce made of peas, spring onion, garlic, soy yoghurt, garnished with peas, chili and pine:


That looks beautiful, tasty, and I love your fancy platebowl!


----------



## parbaked

Butaniku no Shogayaki (Japanese ginger pork), Kewpie cabbage, chilled tofu and oyster sauce gailan:











That’s natto (fermented soy beans) on wifey’s rice….


----------



## DitmasPork

Hirame sashimi with hot mustard and shoyu.


----------



## Michi

Boef Carbonnade Flamande.


----------



## Lars

Gloucester sausages with spuds, sprouts, pickled beets and English mustard.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Gloucester sausages with spuds, sprouts, pickled beets and English mustard.
> View attachment 167372


Bravo! That's one of my fave meals right there!


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Bravo! That's one of my fave meals right there!


Thanks! It was yummy..!


----------



## Jaeger




----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Gloucester sausages with spuds, sprouts, pickled beets and English mustard.
> View attachment 167372



As an expat Brit I thoroughly approve of this dish. 

You *sure* you’re in Denmark @Lars ?


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> As an expat Brit I thoroughly approve of this dish. ❤
> 
> You *sure* you’re in Denmark @Lars ?


Thank you! I'm danish with anglophile tendencies


----------



## Bico Doce

Arroz & feijão, vinagrete 

feijão is made with bacon, linguiça and beef shank


----------



## blokey

Bento for workdays, kimchi fried pork and some cabbage


----------



## Jaeger

Bread









Could be a bit bigger but I simply made it like the small ones yesterday so


----------



## Lars

Tarte flambée + lentil/fennel/arugula salad.


----------



## Michi

Ricotta balls with cinnamon sugar.


----------



## camochili

A few days ago Oshidashi showed his Pars ricecooker and that made me want to have rice cooked with it, together with our butter chicken


----------



## DitmasPork

Spaghetti Bolognese + Salad


----------



## DamageInc

Was able to find guanciale, so I made carbonara. I had some fresh spinach I needed to use so I threw it in at the end to wilt a little.


----------



## Lars

Adobado pork loin with spicy chipotle eggplant and black bean sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Adobado pork loin with spicy chipotle eggplant and black bean sauce.
> View attachment 167659



You're centered Lars!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> You're centered Lars!


I'm making progress..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Sous vide boneless pork chop with a marsala sauce, garlicky broccoli, and two-hour crackly skin baked spud.


----------



## cooktocut

Nothing too fancy tonight after a weekend of general debauchery. Did some bacon onion jam and hand chopped beef for smash burgers


----------



## Bico Doce

Tri-tip and roasted squash with arugula salad


----------



## Lars

There were leftover roast pork from yesterday, so I did the only responsible thing and made Biksemad..


----------



## sumis

Lars said:


> There were leftover roast pork from yesterday, so I did the only responsible thing and made Biksemad..
> View attachment 167800



you sure know how to make delicious looking pyttipanna. bet its tasty as well 

.


----------



## Caleb Cox

I went all out this weekend


----------



## cooktocut

Made a benedict for a buddy with some dry aged wagyu strip. Meat was cold smoked and finished in a warm bath, even though it looks like it was cooked well done.


----------



## Greenbriel

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 167813
> View attachment 167814
> View attachment 167815
> View attachment 167816
> 
> I went all out this weekend


And bought a reasonable amount of chocolate for your chocolate tart.  Looks great!


----------



## BazookaJoe

Had a craving for clams so... linguini with white clam sauce.


----------



## Michi

After all this talk about onion soup, I felt I had to keep up with the Joneses and made some, too. I used @Greenbriel's recipe. There was a bunch of Demi Glace in the freezer, which I tossed in, and it didn't do any harm. Tip: an extra splash of sherry does not spoil the soup either


----------



## Lars

Salade Niçoise. With posh canned Spanish anchovies and Portuguese tuna. The good stuff does make a big difference and turned this into a really yummy dinner.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> After all this talk about onion soup, I felt I had to keep up with the Joneses and made some, too. I used @Greenbriel's recipe. There was a bunch of Demi Glace in the freezer, which I tossed in, and it didn't do any harm. Tip: an extra splash of sherry does not spoil the soup either
> View attachment 167891


Looks fantastic, @Michi! I just made another batch using the Better Than Gourmet demi-glace and Minor’s base (I know, homemade for you ) plus Marmite and an anchovy (@btbyrd’s idea) , and it was very good. I put a hefty chug of sherry in there too. Yum!


----------



## parbaked

My market had some new pork from Japan that looked tasty. Wifey wanted curry so made Japanese oven fried katsu curry with cucumber salad…


----------



## riba

Borscht, salted with tears.


----------



## Lars

Greek lemon chicken and potatoes has one of the best work/reward ratios that I can think of. Toss with olive oil, lemon juice, garlic and oregano. Roast for 40 minutes adding a little stock, so it won't dry out. Baste occasionally and enjoy a glass of wine while you prepare to bask in the glory of your creation..!


----------



## parbaked

Italian wedding soup with cheesy, garlic toast…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Our plan was to stay veggie. But our friends requested a piece of meat, so here we go…


----------



## btbyrd

Fish and grits and all that pimp ****... everybody let me hear you say, oh yay-er!
Blackened wild grouper and shrimp, Marsh Hen Mill unicorn grits with smoked gouda, grilled pepper melange, and a veloute “gravy” made from a dashi of Benton's bacon and Father's country ham bones. Garnished with scallion and Neuske’s lardon. Collard greens braised in smoked pork dashi were served on the side. Yes, the fish is buried under a bunch of garnish. Yes, it was cooked just right. This was spectacular.


----------



## DamageInc

Leek and wild mushroom risotto, garnished with a few pieces crispy guanciale and a drizzle of aged balsamic.


----------



## MarcelNL

DamageInc said:


> Leek and wild mushroom risotto, garnished with a few pieces crispy guanciale and a drizzle of aged balsamic.
> View attachment 168225


which makes me remember I have some Acquarello and some smoked pork belly in stock....


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> which makes me remember I have some Acquarello and some smoked pork belly in stock....


The best rice.


----------



## MarcelNL

DamageInc said:


> The best rice.


I never really wanted to believe in what difference it could make, I grew a habit of using Carnaroli which is my favorite regular rice for risotto but Acquarello is something I can get used to ;-)


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> I never really wanted to believe in what difference it could make, I grew a habit of using Carnaroli which is my favorite regular rice for risotto but Acquarello is something I can get used to ;-)


I felt the same about guanciale before trying it. I thought it was just hipster pancetta, but man it's a whole different thing entirely.


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> I never really wanted to believe in what difference it could make, I grew a habit of using Carnaroli which is my favorite regular rice for risotto but Acquarello is something I can get used to ;-)


Excuse my ignorance but I never gave risotto rice much though beyond "arborio". Could you explain what's better about Carnaroli and Acquarello? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Greenbriel

Another one in pretty regular rotation in our house. Vietnamese Grilled Duck Salad With Cucumber, Radishes and Peanuts (non-NYT link here). I think Vietnamese-inspired is more accurate but we're big fans of Melissa Clark. Probably our favorite recipe developer. Rendered out the skin for duck-fat spuds at the weekend.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I never gave risotto rice much though beyond "arborio". Could you explain what's better about Carnaroli and Acquarello? I'm intrigued!


Acquarello has a great flavor and holds it's texture well when cooked. It's not only good for risotto, but also cooked plain. I use it for Mexican rice as well and it has a nice chewy texture.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Another one in pretty regular rotation in our house. Vietnamese Grilled Duck Salad With Cucumber, Radishes and Peanuts (non-NYT link here). I think Vietnamese-inspired is more accurate but we're big fans of Melissa Clark. Probably our favorite recipe developer. Rendered out the skin for duck-fat spuds at the weekend.


I'm stealing this recipe - thanks for sharing..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Acquarello has a great flavor and holds it's texture well when cooked. It's not only good for risotto, but also cooked plain. I use it for Mexican rice as well and it has a nice chewy texture.


Thanks Lars, I can't wait to try it!! 

Hope you enjoy the duck!


----------



## Lars

Today I made Persian comfort food for dinner. Vaavishkaa is spiced ground beef with eggs and spring onion. Salad Bandari is a chopped salad. Had it with Basmati rice and plain yoghurt.
Both recipes are from Yasmin Khan's book 'The Saffron Tales'. I'm almost sure it was a recommendation from @rickbern and certainly it was Rick's enthusiasm for Fesenjoon that made me cook that dish right away when I got the book!
This was comfy and delicious. I imagine there are similar dishes all around the world. The ground beef dish reminded me of a Danish home cooked dish called 'Millionbøf', but we would have potatoes instead of rice and pickled beets on the side..


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Acquarello has a great flavor and holds it's texture well when cooked. It's not only good for risotto, but also cooked plain. I use it for Mexican rice as well and it has a nice chewy texture.


Acquarello is 'aged' rice Riso Acquerello | The first aged Carnaroli rice, the best for your risotto of the Caranoli variety
Carnaroli is a different type of rice than Arborio, I think it's safe to say that in Italy feuds have been fought over which is better...


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Acquarello is 'aged' rice Riso Acquerello | The first aged Carnaroli rice, the best for your risotto of the Caranoli variety
> Carnaroli is a different type of rice than Arborio, I think it's safe to say that in Italy feuds have been fought over which is better...


Arborio is great..


..for soup


----------



## Greenbriel

Thanks both, I'm excited to get some risotto going with this stuff! Never heard of Carnaroli before let alone Acquarello! The things you learn around here!


----------



## parbaked

Lamb stew with parsnip and mushrooms on buttered egg noodles…


----------



## M1k3

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks both, I'm excited to get some risotto going with this stuff! Never heard of Carnaroli before let alone Acquarello! The things you learn around here!


There's also Baldo. It tends to be a little more forgiving. Won't "explode" as easily. A little richer than the others.


----------



## blokey

Red braised chicken legs with potato.


----------



## cooktocut

First time making bolognese… how’d I do?




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Still need to skim some of the fat and finishing touches


----------



## Kitchenchem

Orange chicken made with tangelos, soy sauce and ginger.


----------



## Greenbriel

Kitchenchem said:


> Orange chicken made with tangelos, soy sauce and ginger.View attachment 168390


Yes please! Do you have a recipe for that? Me likely!


----------



## Lars

cooktocut said:


> First time making bolognese… how’d I do?
> Still need to skim some of the fat and finishing touches


Colour looks great, but it seems very, very liquid to me. Maybe another couple of hours on the stove? Hope it comes out great..!


----------



## cooktocut

Lars said:


> Colour looks great, but it seems very, very liquid to me. Maybe another couple of hours on the stove? Hope it comes out great..!


Thanks! I was worried about that. I followed Kenji’s recipe, just doubled it and cooked it for roughly 14 hours in the oven without a lid… wasn’t sure if I should keep going. I put it in the fridge about an hour ago so I could more easily skim the fat… you think I should pop it back in?


----------



## Jovidah

In case of doubt, just add a Knorr stockpot...


----------



## Lars

cooktocut said:


> Thanks! I was worried about that. I followed Kenji’s recipe, just doubled it and cooked it for roughly 14 hours in the oven without a lid… wasn’t sure if I should keep going. I put it in the fridge about an hour ago so I could more easily skim the fat… you think I should pop it back in?


I've made Kenji's version once and it was very nice. 
If it's already in the fridge, and if time permits, I think I would just let it cool and skim the fat tomorrow. And then just simmer it on the stovetop until some of the liquid have evaporated. It should be all the better for spending the night in jail the fridge! Here is a picture of one I made:


----------



## Lars

Pan fried cod with mustard sauce, garnished with the obligatory chopped hard boiled egg and pickled beets alla danoise.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Pan fried cod with mustard sauce, garnished with the obligatory chopped hard boiled egg and pickled beets alla danoise.
> View attachment 168395


Not Anglophile enough, throw a couple of bangers on there.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Not Anglophile enough, throw a couple of bangers on there.


Speaking of bangers, I was looking at Nigel Slater's recipe for toad in a hole today. Lots of batter and onion gravy. Might give it a go next week..


----------



## Greenbriel

I love that man. I think I have most if not all his books. His autobiography is a treat.

As a Brit, I am truly ashamed to say that I have never had toad in the hole!! We do make bangers and mash with onion gravy a lot, so I'm not going to lose my passport or anything. 

We (finally) have the yorkie batter down though, here's our last roast (not a good shot but it's chicken). We did them every Sunday for years but now prefer to explore other stuff and have one maybe every 4-6 weeks. Crunchy fluffy roasties via Kenji's baking soda hack.


----------



## DitmasPork

Cantonese Style Watercress & Pork Rib Soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

tomorrow's pee is gonna be interesting. hahahah.

Borscht. thanks to Lars on recipe forum.


----------



## Greenbriel

Sometimes, at the end of a long week, there's nothing better than chopping up a 5h17 ton of veggies and making a stir fry. If you haven't tried Kenji's "Wok hei without a wok burner" blowtorch trick (non NYT link), you are missing out. It really adds that smoky flavor that you get at the restaurant but never at home, plus it's fun as hell. 

I used seven knives tonight, sometimes swapping in the middle of prepping one ingredient . Totally mental but sometimes I just can't help it. Anyone else?

Happy weekend!










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tostadas

Tri tip salad


----------



## Michi

Beer crust baguettes in the making:




Fresh from the oven:




And as a sandwich, with collar ham, cajun hot-smoked chicken, pickles, and hot sauce (all home-made), with a bit of tomato, gruyère, Dijon mustard, and mayonnaise for good measure.


----------



## DamageInc

We had sunshine and 2 degrees Celsius yesterday, which meant grilling season has been kicked off.

Put two dry aged beauties on the rotisserie.


----------



## e30Birdy

Made the family some Teriyaki Chicken, they have never had it. Teriyaki i made myself with light and dark soy, mirin, sake, sesame oil and a bit of brown sugar.

I put it all on a bed of rice and some steamed broccoli (i like my broccoli out of my garden a lot better than this store bought one) and snap peas.

Dressed it with a healthy sprinkle of roasted sesame seed and a bit of green onion. And tried to plate it nice


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce chicken wings, cream crab croquette, hiyayakko (chilled tofu), gailan and kongnamool (Korean bean sprouts)


----------



## Kitchenchem

Greenbriel said:


> Yes please! Do you have a recipe for that? Me likely!











Roasted Orange Chicken Recipe


Whole tangerines, peel and all, roast alongside chicken in a sweetened soy sauce that thickens into a glaze and lacquers the bird The fruit wedges soften in the syrupy sauce while infusing it with their floral bittersweetness Reminiscent of savory Cantonese soy sauce chicken and tangy American...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## Lars

Steak frites.


----------



## Greenbriel

Inspired by @Lars i made a hodge-podge version of Bikesmad (or Pytt i panna, I’m not entering the hash name wars with @gaijin ) for brunch today.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Inspired by @Lars i made a hodge-podge version of Bikesmad


I couldn't be any more proud right now..!


----------



## Jaeger

Spelt rolls








Greets Fabian


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Israeli lemon chicken with rice. i had to test my new Honesuki.

Regards

Klaus


----------



## DitmasPork

Morkovcha—aka Russian Korean Carrot Salad; Uzbek Korean Carrot Salad; etc.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Morkovcha—aka Russian Korean Carrot Salad; Uzbek Korean Carrot Salad; etc.
> 
> View attachment 168646
> 
> View attachment 168647
> 
> View attachment 168648


I am in awe of you culinary and photographic skills. That last one is coffee table book material.


----------



## Greenbriel

OK so this doesn't look like much, but a few weeks ago my wife had the Collard Green Melt from Turkey and the Wolf in New Orleans. She raved and I thought it sounded crazy so I wanted to try it. The flavors and textures are amazing. I'll probably up the collards a bit next time. Check the recipe link, BA's photo is much better!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KDSDeluxe said:


> Israeli lemon chicken with rice. i had to test my new Honesuki.
> 
> Regards
> 
> KlausView attachment 168635
> View attachment 168636
> View attachment 168638
> View attachment 168639
> View attachment 168640



Great stuff but what's the honesuki???


----------



## KDSDeluxe

It’s a Jean Jose Tritz. He is a french knife maker who lives in Hamburg  the weight is about 210 gram, bearing steel.


----------



## Michi

Beef sausage and fried potatoes.


----------



## RonB

Just a test to see if it worked, and since it worked, this is a spatchcocked chicken I smoked on a Weber Kettle using charcoal. The skin was crisp and the meat was nice and juicy.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> I am in awe of you culinary and photographic skills. That last one is coffee table book material.


Cheers! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## pcs-abc

KDSDeluxe said:


> It’s a Jean Jose Tritz. He is a french knife maker who lives in Hamburg  the weight is about 210 gram, bearing steel.View attachment 168687
> View attachment 168686




I'm waiting on my Tritz Gyuto - should be arriving this week! Our knives recently shared some posts on Jean-José's instagram. I hope you're enjoying yours!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

I'm loving both of them @pcs-abc you will love it for sure, too.


----------



## Lars

Falafel sandwich. Sorry about the crappy picture - using a camera is proving to have a steep learning curve..! I promise it was yummy anyway..


----------



## camochili

Bowl of Beef entrecote with red cabbage and Ponzu


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another Sunday of doing a fair bit of food prep and cooking to use up stuff.

Started here (Yu Kurosaki Senko):





We'd only had the garlic a few days but clearly it was well aged when the wife bought it. Had thicker skin than a NYPD detective! Onion was getting on as well. Tomatoes were wrinkling, the lemon had been liberated of its zest and the zucchini skin plainly bore it's travel scars.

Did some cutting up videos here: 
For the love of cutting: a cut-vid thread for all 


Added some chickpeas to the party.






I seem to lean towards Mediterranean-ish flavors when I do this.
Chicken stock, tomato paste, lemon juice, garam marsala, Hungarian paprika, sumac, fenugreek, grated ginger, all spice, white pepper, etc. Cooked it down and made some stovetop rice.





Seared a couple chicken fingers I had in the fridge and deglazed the pan to flavor the rice.

Here's lunch for tomorrow with plenty more for the week.


----------



## blokey

Some soy sauce Western styled lunch, garlic tomato sauce pasta and air fried chicken.


----------



## BazookaJoe

We have a market in our area that has a source of fresh, locally caught swordfish, at a reasonable price. So here it is, macadamia nut crusted, with porcini mushroom risotto and grilled green beans. And yes, my wife decorates the kitchen with holiday appropriate towels.


----------



## Michi

Bibimbap.


----------



## blokey

Chef John’s recipe, Hungarian chicken stew and some mashed potato


----------



## btbyrd

Michi said:


> Bibimbap.
> View attachment 168807



Looks great! How do you like those TiStix? Worth it?


----------



## Michi

btbyrd said:


> Looks great! How do you like those TiStix? Worth it?


They are pretty, yes. But, honestly, they don't work any better than wooden disposable ones


----------



## Michi

Kimchijeon and Makgeolli:


----------



## cooktocut

Wagyu shortloin because prime rib sucks.

Smoke, sous vide, and torch 

Edit : Don't have any sujis with sayas so this had to do  




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with spinach and gorgonzola.


----------



## gaijin

aaaaand today, a new version of Pyttipanna. Unlike @Lars biksemad, I think this version is clearly Swedish at least in name. We're talking Beef Rydberg (or Biff Rydberg in Swedish).






This is basically an upscale, deconstructed pyttipanna made for the menu of Swedens then most premier hotel and you couldn't serve a dish made from leftovers to the rich and famous, could you? I cheated in a couple of ways. One cheat is that I didn't use tenderloin but a cheaper cut. Another is that I took plain dijon mustard instead of the mustard and cream mix with horse radish you're supposed to have. 

More history here:





__





Beef Rydberg (Biff Rydberg)


A recipe for one of Sweden's most famous beef dishes named after the famous Hotel Rydberg were it was first created.




www.swedishfood.com





The drink was Råå Kellerbier made in Helsingborg (i.e. almost as close as you can get to Denmark while still being in Sweden):






And knife of the day is my newish Watanabe 240mm Gyuto.


----------



## Greenbriel

gaijin said:


> aaaaand today, a new version of Pyttipanna. Unlike @Lars biksemad, I think this version is clearly Swedish at least in name. We're talking Beef Rydberg (or Biff Rydberg in Swedish).
> 
> View attachment 168920
> 
> 
> This is basically an upscale, deconstructed pyttipanna made for the menu of Swedens then most premier hotel and you couldn't serve a dish made from leftovers to the rich and famous, could you? I cheated in a couple of ways. One cheat is that I didn't use tenderloin but a cheaper cut. Another is that I took plain dijon mustard instead of the mustard and cream mix with horse radish you're supposed to have.
> 
> More history here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Rydberg (Biff Rydberg)
> 
> 
> A recipe for one of Sweden's most famous beef dishes named after the famous Hotel Rydberg were it was first created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swedishfood.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drink was Råå Kellerbier made in Helsingborg (i.e. almost as close as you can get to Denmark while still being in Sweden):
> 
> View attachment 168918
> 
> 
> And knife of the day is my newish Watanabe 240mm Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 168919


How do you like the Wat? I’m thinking about trying to get one before the prices go up. Does it cut as well as the Nakiri?


----------



## gaijin

Greenbriel said:


> How do you like the Wat? I’m thinking about trying to get one before the prices go up. Does it cut as well as the Nakiri?



I do like it so far, but I've only used it for a few meals. Before this, my main J-knife was a 210 Gyuto from Watanabe since five years or so and I pulled the trigger to get the 240 before the price hike. Due to the difference in size and weight, they feel quite different... but I think both cuts very well. I'm not yet convinced that I like the 240 more than the 210 but that might just be familiarity. 

Sorry, I don't have the Nakiri.


----------



## gaijin

@Greenbriel ... also do note that I'm an amateur and perhaps not the best person to give reviews in the lingo of all the experts here. I've also gone a bit on a shopping spree this winter and actually upped the collection from one to four 240:s... and some smaller ones. It takes a little time to get to know them all.


----------



## Greenbriel

gaijin said:


> @Greenbriel ... also do note that I'm an amateur and perhaps not the best person to give reviews in the lingo of all the experts here. I've also gone a bit on a shopping spree this winter and actually upped the collection from one to four 240:s... and some smaller ones. It takes a little time to get to know them all.


I used to be a 240 guy but having tried a few 210s I generally prefer them. I think I’ll pull the trigger next paycheck. Thanks for your thoughts!

And I probably don’t need to tell you but the nakiri is great. Believe the hype. My recently acquired Toyama petty is the only challenger in terms of cutting ability.


----------



## daniel_il

Greenbriel said:


> How do you like the Wat? I’m thinking about trying to get one before the prices go up. Does it cut as well as the Nakiri?



Its move through food in similar way, both got the same asymmetrical signature grind and very thin bte. my nakiri example might be a bit thinner compared to the 240.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Crispy juicy duck with pea puree, cherry port wine butter sauce and kohlrabi apple creamy vegetables

cheers


----------



## ptolemy

I make it 3-4 times a year and every time my friends come to visit, they ask for it .


----------



## Koop

My wife found a nice chunk of fresh ahi tuna. So, I seared it while she grilled bok choy with sesame oil and she also prepared a topping with sliced jalapenos. Put my JCK blue moon (Blue #2) sujihiki to good use.


----------



## Oshidashi

DamageInc said:


> Was able to find guanciale, so I made carbonara. I had some fresh spinach I needed to use so I threw it in at the end to wilt a little.
> View attachment 167655


Perfect!


----------



## Oshidashi

Rigatoni with Italian sausage and peppers. Very satisfying yet easy dish, recipe from "Casa Pappagallo." Only 30 minutes start to finish.


----------



## RonB

I made chicken breasts on the Weber Kettle last night. My wife made a salad which I ate before the chicken was done.

The skin turned out very crisp.






And the meat was still nice and juicy.


----------



## Lars

White bean and chorizo soup.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Roast beef with shallots, port wine and thyme jus (very intense ) with potatoes and parsley, plus a bread dumpling, rocket, onion and radish salad with mustard and red basalmico vinaigrette.

Regards


----------



## cooktocut

Tagliatelle all’amatriciana!

I milled two different types of flour this time around to see how it would affect the finished product, instead of my normal Sonora wheat I use for pasta. I did a mix of 3 parts hard red wheat for strength, one part einkorn for flavor. Was rushing a bit (hunger pangs all around), so I could’ve definitely done the noodles thinner. I didn’t mind though


----------



## Jovidah

Thanks for the reminder... I keep forgetting to try amatriciana.


----------



## parbaked

Pork rib soup with daikon, spinach and tofu…


----------



## scrappy

Michi said:


> Bibimbap.
> View attachment 168807


Good Lord, that looks phenomenal. My mouth is watering. What’s the black stuff at 9 o’clock? I only discovered bibimbap about a year ago. I wish mine looked half as good as yours. It’s such a comforting, delicious dish. Gochujang was a complete revelation to me. I keep a tub in the fridge now and use it wherever I can. Hell, I’ve even been know to eat it by itself. Don’t judge me!


----------



## Lars

Sausages, mash and peas with onion gravy.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Sausages, mash and peas with onion gravy.
> View attachment 169181


That's more like it.  

Looks delish. I gotta but bangers on mash on the calendar this week.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> Looks delish. I gotta but bangers on mash on the calendar this week.


Please look up Nigel Slaters recipe for onion gravy(page 117 of Real Food), I made it for the first time today and it was terrific..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Oh awesome! Reminder set, thanks @Lars ! We generally use Bisto, but I'm not proud. I made this a while ago and it was surprisingly good (I'm not vegan but not averse).









Vegan Mushroom Make-Ahead Gravy Recipe


This excellent vegan gravy features caramelized mushrooms and a little soy sauce for depth of flavor, making it good enough to serve to your meat-eating guests, too Just be sure to use a good-quality vegetable stock, preferably one you’ve made yourself You can simmer the gravy up to five days...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## kidsos

Bought a yanagi so had some omakase at home style fun with some friends


----------



## Greenbriel

kidsos said:


> Bought a yanagi so had some omakase at home style fun with some friends
> 
> View attachment 169224
> 
> View attachment 169225
> View attachment 169226
> View attachment 169227
> View attachment 169228
> View attachment 169229
> View attachment 169230
> View attachment 169231
> View attachment 169232


Is there a waiting list I could get on to become one of your friends?

Seriously, that looks amazing. I'm never going to make sushi again.


----------



## Michi

scrappy said:


> Good Lord, that looks phenomenal. My mouth is watering.


Thank you 



> What’s the black stuff at 9 o’clock?


Bulgogi (sort of). I used beef mince instead of sliced beef. It's so dark because I used a dark soy sauce.


----------



## scrappy

Michi said:


> Bulgogi (sort of). I used beef mince instead of sliced beef. It's so dark because I used a dark soy sauce.


Ah, I see. It looked like a vegetable to me. I use Kikkoman and sliced beef, so mine is not so dark. Bibimbap is such a visually appealing dish. I love mixing it all up. It feels like hooliganism


----------



## Lars

Enchiladas Verdes with cod and potatoes.


----------



## Greenbriel

Mahi, lemon/garlic/butter, Kenji's baking soda roast spuds, and crisper cleanup stir fry. Nice weeknight repast!


----------



## parbaked

I make a pork and veal bolognese…


----------



## Greenbriel

They say less is more with pizza, but the heart wants what the heart wants. Can't resist this one - mozzarella, anchovies, pickled jalapeños, kalamata olives, tuna, red onion, capers, mushrooms, parmesan! 

I exercised control and only had two slices, until I woke up in the night and snarfed down the rest.


----------



## Lars

Ossobuco alla Milanese.


----------



## DitmasPork

kidsos said:


> Bought a yanagi so had some omakase at home style fun with some friends
> 
> View attachment 169224
> 
> View attachment 169225
> View attachment 169226
> View attachment 169227
> View attachment 169228
> View attachment 169229
> View attachment 169230
> View attachment 169231
> View attachment 169232


Bravo!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Food of the last 3 days. Nothing special, but delicious...


----------



## Jaeger

First time making Sourdough bread with selfmade sourdough!
I loooove it!


----------



## DitmasPork

Silkie Chicken Soup with Bean Thread Vermicelli.
Last pic from when I cooked it over a year ago—thankfully, the soup freezes up exceptionally well.


----------



## Greenbriel

MAN! They are some crazy looking birds. First saw them on a Top Chef episode years ago and then not again until a trip to Fei Long.

Neat butchery my man!


----------



## camochili

Fondant potatoes with veg and burrata


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> MAN! They are some crazy looking birds. First saw them on a Top Chef episode years ago and then not again until a trip to Fei Long.
> 
> Neat butchery my man!



Cheers! I really thought I'd break my honesuki, the bones are rock solid.


----------



## Jaeger

Roastbeef


----------



## esoo

The fiancee wanted mac and cheese for dinner, so I scratch made some while she drove home from work.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> The fiancee wanted mac and cheese for dinner, so I scratch made some while she drove home from work.



Nice. I made Mac and Cheese tonight myself. Already ate and put away though.


----------



## Lars

Duck with bigarade sauce, roast spuds and out-of-focus sprouts


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bonjour, mes chers.

Today was the French Connection! French knives for a French recipe.
Crispy chicken provincials. I first cut up the rooster (I made chicken broth from the leftovers for the day) and marinated it in a vacuum with thyme, rosemary, olive oil, salt and garlic.
French potatoes, fennel, onions, shallots, fennel seeds, rosemary, thyme, garlic, bay leaves, pastis and white wine braised in a roaster. Skin was very crispy. The meat is very juicy and the vegetables are delicious and balanced. Everything tasted very easy! awesome 
Regards


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Silkie Chicken Soup with Bean Thread Vermicelli.
> Last pic from when I cooked it over a year ago—thankfully, the soup freezes up exceptionally well.
> View attachment 169529
> 
> View attachment 169530
> 
> View attachment 169531


Looks very interesting. But tell me, how do you get it dark and is there a reason for it? I mean, does it upgrade/change the taste or what is the idea behind it?


----------



## parbaked

camochili said:


> Looks very interesting. But tell me, how do you get it dark and is there a reason for it?


Silkie is a Chinese breed of chicken with black skin and bones often used to make curative soups…


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Looks very interesting. But tell me, how do you get it dark and is there a reason for it? I mean, does it upgrade/change the taste or what is the idea behind it?


It came that way—the result of a genetic mutation, evolution.


----------



## BillHanna

I love it when it’s someone’s first time seeing the silkie.


----------



## Lars

BillHanna said:


> I love it when it’s someone’s first time seeing the silkie.


That's what (s)he said..


----------



## DitmasPork

BillHanna said:


> I love it when it’s someone’s first time seeing the silkie.



Goth chickens.


----------



## M1k3

DitmasPork said:


> Goth chickens.
> View attachment 169746


Looks like it's wearing one of the English Guards Bearskins.


----------



## esoo




----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This morning I wasn't sure where I was going for dinner. Had a pork loin out and some purple cabbage and carrots looking at me.

Undecided, I figured I should just start cutting up something and see where it steered me.





I was feeling an Asian vibe so I just leaned into it. Made some chili oil:





Ended up here:





Charcoal grilled pork loin with a honey-ginger-soy glaze, slaw dressed with sesame oil and rice vinegar, and lime cilantro rice with chili oil.

@M1k3 , here's where I ended up.


----------



## Michi

T-bone steak with baked potato.


----------



## camochili

Ceviche of cusk


----------



## camochili

parbaked said:


> Silkie is a Chinese breed of chicken with black skin and bones often used to make curative soups…


Again what learned, as we say in Germany.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Again what learned, as we say in Germany.


"Again something learned" is probably a slightly better translation. But, if you want an idiom, "I live and learn" comes close.


----------



## sumis

esoo said:


> View attachment 169771



we like the MM we do, yes.

.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> "Again something learned" is probably a slightly better translation. But, if you want an idiom, "I live and learn" comes close.


I know, but as a german you may know that people not so familiar with english tend to translate word by word.
Wieder was gelernt... 
It was meant to be a bit ironic


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup.


----------



## DitmasPork

Char siew rice + skillet choi sum with burnt garlic and bird’s eye pepper


----------



## DamageInc

Local fish lady had some freshly caught baby octopi. Made a pasta dish with them, along with some capers, sundried tomato, and leek.


----------



## Greenbriel

Wanted Dan Dan Noodles but didn't have pork so we used a crumbled tofu prep we'd found in another recipe and it was great! And then Bibimbap again for first guests in a long time.


----------



## esoo

Chimichurri for tonight's dinner


----------



## esoo

The final resting place of the chimichurri


----------



## cooktocut

Curry tonight


----------



## Bico Doce

Maybe this should be in the unpopular opinions thread but this is how a hot dog is made - mayo, bacon, pico de gallo


----------



## Delat

Thought I’d try this recipe from NYT since I didn’t even know you could sautee gnocchi. Anyway my wife says, “NYT?!?! So it’s boring white people food with no seasoning, just salt and pepper?”  Apologies to NYT Cooking fans, but yeah my wife was right, pretty much just salt and pepper and a ton of butter in the original recipe.

So I added smoked paprika, fresh thyme, chipotle, tomato paste, and cut the butter by 2/3rds. Would’ve thrown in shallots but didn’t have any on hand. Had it with leftover Jamaican ox tail - turned out pretty good. Only bad part of the recipe is it only takes a few minutes to chop the brussel sprouts then you’re all done playing with your knife so that’s no fun at all.









Crisp Gnocchi With Brussels Sprouts and Brown Butter Recipe


For a fantastic meal that can be ready in 20 minutes, toss together seared gnocchi and sautéed brussels sprouts with lemon zest, red-pepper flakes and brown butter The key to this recipe is how you cook the store-bought gnocchi: No need to boil Just sear them until they are crisp and golden on...




cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## camochili

esoo said:


> Chimichurri for tonight's dinner
> View attachment 169842


Looks great.
Since we had some kind of Chimichurri about two years ago, it has become a must have on menus of ambitious restaurants. Amazing how certain dishes or specialities take the world by assault.


----------



## Lars

I was feeling somewhat bummed out - weltschmerz and all - and decided a little distraction would be nice. 
So I spent 5 hours making Teloloapan red mole today, then braised chicken in it. I made classic Mexican red rice as well. 
Distraction worked well and dinner was yummy, so I guess it was time well spent!


----------



## DitmasPork

Yang Chow (Yangzhou) Fried Rice—house-made char siew, dried shrimp, basmati, etc.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today my girlfriend got 3 implants. Means it was soup again. Somehow I didn't have it on my radar and bought ingredients beforehand that I could have used to cook dishes from the Jerusalem Book. So today I spontaneously came up with a recipe that could have been in the book. It was absolutely amazing.

Aubergine zucchini tomato cumin soup, with roasted onions, zucchini and lemon zest, chilies and feta, with Greek yoghurt with basil, lemon zest and salt and pepper and lemon juice with chilies, garlic and lemon fillets. The station wagon was just a dream. It was a lot of work, but just awesome...Regards


----------



## Greenbriel

Thanks to @Lars and @MarcelNL for introducing me to Aquerello rice! It was great! Not sure $40 a bag great but very good. Mushroom and pea risotto with homemade parm broth.


----------



## Michi

Linguine Puttanesca:


----------



## Lars

Italian sausages, lentils and tomato salsa.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Your camera skills have levelled up!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup... good as always


----------



## parbaked

Leftover spaghetti bolognese mixed with egg, ricotta, parmigiana and radish tops topped with provolone and baked…


----------



## BazookaJoe

Here's a real blast from my past... an Italian hot dog like those made famous in the Newark and West Orange areas of New Jersey. Went to college in Newark (NJIT) from 1980 to 1984 and lived in East and West Orange until 1987. Haven't had one of these since and since I'm probably never going back up there, I made my own. Can't get the special pizza bread they use, but it still was pretty good. Check out the link with some of the history for those not fortunate enough to have experienced the exotic and sophisticated Newark, lol! 

Italian Hot Dog’s in Newark, NJ | Dickie Dee’s & World’s First


----------



## luuogle

Sausage and chicken gumbo I made for lunch today.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian food. 
Chili Frank Plate.
Vegan Chili + Beef Frank (not vegan) + Basmati Rice + Garnishes (Australian cheddar; bird’s eye pepper; red onion, scallion, Valentina hot sauce).

Almost vegan?


----------



## MarcelNL

West Orange NJ, those were the days that I travelled there regularly for work...small world!


----------



## Lars

Falafel sando is a favorite. I made halal cart white sauce from Serious Eats to switch things up from my usual tahini sauce. Yummy stuff..!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> I am in awe of you culinary and photographic skills. That last one is coffee table book material.


+1 on that! I absolutely LOVE looking at @DitmasPork's pics...


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> +1 on that! I absolutely LOVE looking the @DitmasPork's pics...


Cheers man!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragout alla Bolognese


----------



## Greenbriel

Here's a NYT recipe with lots of flavor (@Delat, I'm looking at you ). I think it's hard to go wrong with Melissa Clark. 

Grilled Salmon Salad With Lime, Chiles and Herbs. 

(Non-NYT link here)


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian food.
> Chili Frank Plate.
> Vegan Chili + Beef Frank (not vegan) + Basmati Rice + Garnishes (Australian cheddar; bird’s eye pepper; red onion, scallion, Valentina hot sauce).
> 
> Almost vegan?
> 
> View attachment 170172
> 
> View attachment 170173


This looks and sounds great. These don't! I think it's safe to say you've elevated this dish Ditmas!


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> This looks and sounds great. These don't! I think it's safe to say you've elevated this dish Ditmas!



Mine certainty a gussied up riff.

The ones in the link you provided are what I’d grown up with—fast food, comfort food, nostalgia trigger. Zippy’s and Rainbow Drive-In the most famous.

Chili Frank Plate are a cheap and tasty belly filler. In high school days it was my go-to meal after a surfing session in town—mainly because it was one of the cheapest menu item (even cheaper was chili over spaghetti with mac salad), offering the best bang for buck. MSG boosted, flour thickened beef ‘n’ bean chili, sloppily ladled onto a flimsy paper plate accompanied by two scoops of rice, and a scoop of macaroni salad, with a vivid red hotdog (Redondo’s brand preferred; cheap with the highest ratio of food coloring; local favorite). I’m sorted!

More filling than a plate of Cincinnati style chili on spaghetti. Although the chili-Frank-spaghetti option also popular in Hawaii.


----------



## Lars

Baked cod, rigatoni, tomatoes and parsley pesto.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Baked cod, rigatoni, tomatoes and parsley pesto.
> View attachment 170312


That looks amazing Lars! Your plates are always so clean, tasty, and fresh looking. And I agree with @Caleb Cox - your photography skills are !


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> That looks amazing Lars! Your plates are always so clean, tasty, and fresh looking. And I agree with @Caleb Cox - your photography skills are !


Thank you!


----------



## parbaked

Oven roasted Italian sausage, mushrooms, onions, peppers and potato…



Served with salad and cheesy crostini…


----------



## Jaeger

3rd one and it becomes better and better.











Cheers Fabian


----------



## Greenbriel

Jaeger said:


> 3rd one and it becomes better and better.
> View attachment 170344
> View attachment 170345
> View attachment 170346
> 
> 
> Cheers Fabian ✌


Looks tasty - nice bold bien cuit bake! Let's see the crumb!


----------



## MarcelNL

and tell us about your process....from what little I know this looks like a looooong proofing bake?

(I count myself so lucky to have a master baker close enough to not have to bake my own)


----------



## Jaeger

@Greenbriel 
I'll post a crumb pic for you tomorrow 

@MarcelNL 
Yes, it took about 2-3 days. I make the sourdough, the scald (is that right?) And the autolysis dough on day one. Let it rest till the next day at room temperature. Bring them all together with flour and water, mix it, let it rest, get it in shape and let it rest over night again. On day 3 i bake it at 250°C falling down to 200 for about an hour. 

But, i have to make them bigger because they are always gone so quickly


----------



## DitmasPork

Last Night's Jamaican Jerk Pork. 

This jerk pork initially got blocked from being posted on IG because of 'banned text.' The culprit was my sentence 'I used a rustic French sujihiki to slice this jerk.' Apparently the phrase '...slice this jerk' is not allowed on IG.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Last Night's Jamaican Jerk Pork.
> 
> This jerk pork initially got blocked from being posted on IG because of 'banned text.' The culprit was my sentence 'I used a rustic French sujihiki to slice this jerk.' Apparently the phrase '...slice this jerk' is not allowed on IG.
> 
> View attachment 170466
> 
> View attachment 170467
> 
> View attachment 170468


That's hilarious. Looks very tasty!


----------



## MarcelNL

Rendang in the make....the trassi was missing from the recipe so I added it a bit later, still has 24-48 hours to go...


----------



## Caleb Cox

DitmasPork said:


> Last Night's Jamaican Jerk Pork.
> 
> This jerk pork initially got blocked from being posted on IG because of 'banned text.' The culprit was my sentence 'I used a rustic French sujihiki to slice this jerk.' Apparently the phrase '...slice this jerk' is not allowed on IG.
> 
> View attachment 170466
> 
> View attachment 170467
> 
> View attachment 170468


Was banned after editing caption to "cut this pig"


----------



## DitmasPork

Caleb Cox said:


> Was banned after editing caption to "cut this pig"



Hahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza with broccoli and red onion.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Sourdough pizza with broccoli and red onion.
> View attachment 170479
> 
> View attachment 170480



That camera is taking you to another level Lars!


----------



## MarcelNL

@Lars, can you share your sourdough recipe/process? For me that is the next step, I have cracked the code for slow proofed dough and am looking to up my game.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> @Lars, can you share your sourdough recipe/process? For me that is the next step, I have cracked the code for slow proofed dough and am looking to up my game.


No problem!
First, I take my bike out of the shed and drive to the supermarket. I locate the frozen food section and pick up a pair of frozen dough balls. When I'm back home I let the dough defrost in the fridge over night. Then I bake them and wonder why they are so much better than any of my own attempts..!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That camera is taking you to another level Lars!


It's all @MarcelNL's fault..


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> No problem!
> First, I take my bike out of the shed and drive to the supermarket. I locate the frozen food section and pick up a pair of frozen dough balls. When I'm back home I let the dough defrost in the fridge over night. Then I bake them and wonder why they are so much better than any of my own attempts..!


refreshingly simple method! thanks for sharing, I do have a bike but from my previous travels to Copenhagen I think I prefer other transportation methods....I somehow thought I'd be nearly there after crossing the border at Flensburg....


----------



## Jaeger

Greenbriel said:


> Looks tasty - nice bold bien cuit bake! Let's see the crumb!


----------



## camochili

Red Curry with Bimi, Brussel sprouts and King Prawns.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kohlrabi apple soup, topping kohlrabi stalks, kohlrabi chips and with maple syrup caramelized apple slices with crispy bacon


----------



## MarcelNL

Arancini, Schnitzel and a salad.


----------



## daniel_il

Fast dinner, not the best quality steaks but came out nice medium-rare.


----------



## Michi

Honeycomb.


----------



## Michi

Focaccia about to go into the oven:




Fresh out of the oven:




After cooling down:




And with some 35-day dry-aged pork chop, with gruyére and home-made pickled onions and jalapeños:


----------



## Kgp

Trying to do low carb, but it’s boring to just eat meat and a few veggies.

I’ve been finding some decent alternatives lately. Aunt Millies keto bread is really good, even toasted, where many others fail the toast test. Another great find is glucomannon powder. Just 1/4 teaspoon will thicken one cup of gravy.

So now I can enjoy one of my all time favorite breakfasts - sausage gravy!


----------



## DitmasPork

Spice route.
Burmese Balanchuang (mash of dried shrimp and chilies, mixed with crispy fried scallion and garlic) + Jamaican Jerk Pork + Spicy Chinese Stir Fried Fuzzy Melon, Choi Sum, Baked Tofu + Basmati Rice + Bird’s Eye Pepper.


----------



## MarcelNL

seeing Lars Pizza I desperately wanted some pizza, prep is ongoing (including some inactive sourdough mother to trick things a bit)







Rendang needs another day or so..turns out that the induction hob switches off after x hours


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kgp said:


> Trying to do low carb, but it’s boring to just eat meat and a few veggies.
> 
> I’ve been finding some decent alternatives lately. Aunt Millies keto bread is really good, even toasted, where many others fail the toast test. Another great find is glucomannon powder. Just 1/4 teaspoon will thicken one cup of gravy.
> 
> So now I can enjoy one of my all time favorite breakfasts - sausage gravy!



I just saw this video a couple days ago. Not sure if it fits into your dietary scheme but thought I'd share.


----------



## gaijin

Just some chicken w veggies and a simple tomato sauce.


----------



## Lars

I'm uncertain, but I think this steak cut is called (new york) strip in english? We call it entrecôte and this was a nice dry aged one. With duck fat spuds, broccoli and red wine sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Nothing bad can come of this...







We're going to a gathering and I was told there would be "taco soup". So, my contribution is a bright, tangy salse verde.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Nothing bad can come of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to a gathering and I was told there would be "taco soup". So, my contribution is a bright, tangy salse verde.


Perfect..!


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today was freestyle cooking. And I'm still testing my Honesuki, so was my choice duck. The knife does his job excellently. Never disassembled poultry so well.

Crispy duck leg and wings with braised peppers, onions, shallots and potatoes.

It was super tasty. I am very happy!


----------



## DitmasPork

Baked Pompano with Olive Oil, Garlic + Sautéed Choi Sum and Brussels Sprouts with Cumin, Green Chili, Olive Oil + Burmese Balachuang + Basmati


----------



## parbaked

vitello tonnato…


----------



## Michi

Time for some more good food. Prepping for liverwurst (onion and apple fried in pork lard):




Farce ready to go into casings:




After cooking for an hour:



Good sausage needs good bread, so I made a Vermont whole-wheat sourdough:



Tonight's dinner:


----------



## Jaeger

Awesome @Michi


----------



## DamageInc

Made my first ever curry. Went with butter chicken.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Scored some nice Ahi tuna, served seared with wasabi mayo, grilled Romaine Caesar and lime cilantro rice.


----------



## Oshidashi

Aloo gobi (potato and cauliflower curry) with peas. I'm not vegan but if I were, I'd make this often.


----------



## Lars

Chana masala over Jeera rice with cucumber Raita.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Time for some more good food. Prepping for liverwurst (onion and apple fried in pork lard):
> View attachment 170786
> 
> Farce ready to go into casings:
> View attachment 170787
> 
> After cooking for an hour:View attachment 170788
> 
> Good sausage needs good bread, so I made a Vermont whole-wheat sourdough:
> View attachment 170789
> Tonight's dinner:
> View attachment 170790


It's must be more than 20 years since I last tried liverwurst, but seeing that last picture I remember the flavor vividly. So good!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Duck breast with sour cherry, pomegranate and portein butter, made with duck stock pea puree, burnt leeks with lemon and lemon balm yoghurt and topped with fried strips of leeks and fried leeks and dried flowers.


----------



## camochili

Oshidashi said:


> Aloo gobi (potato and cauliflower curry) with peas. I'm not vegan but if I were, I'd make this often.
> 
> View attachment 170801
> 
> View attachment 170802
> 
> 
> View attachment 170803


I love Aloo Gobi... No need to be vegan for this great dish. Well done, looks fantastic


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Duck breast with sour cherry, pomegranate and portein butter, made with duck stock pea puree, burnt leeks with lemon and lemon balm yoghurt and topped with fried strips of leeks and fried leeks and dried flowers.
> 
> View attachment 170826


This one looks outstanding. Would love to taste it.


----------



## camochili

Parmesan-spinach dumplings with baked tomatos and sage butter


----------



## MarcelNL

Beef Rendang (freestyled recipe) Indonesian Cucumber salad and Tsukemono made with apple and Rettich (worked quite well in this combo) and pandan rice with a side of kaffir lime Sambal.

Delayed picture as I was so hungry that I started eating before taking the pic...


----------



## MarcelNL

Now only(!) to find a source of beef that DOES goes ALL tender in 48 hours and using Assem (Tamarind)


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> It's must be more than 20 years since I last tried liverwurst, but seeing that last picture I remember the flavor vividly. So good!


Must be by choice then. I would expect that liverwurst would be readily available in the Netherlands?


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Baked Pompano with Olive Oil, Garlic + Sautéed Choi Sum and Brussels Sprouts with Cumin, Green Chili, Olive Oil + Burmese Balachuang + Basmati
> View attachment 170735
> View attachment 170736
> 
> View attachment 170737
> 
> View attachment 170738


Phenomenal job breaking down that big piranha. Looks amazing, as usual.

Nice deba, what is that?


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> Must be by choice then. I would expect that liverwurst would be readily available in the Netherlands?


Denmark, Netherlands, Brussels is the Capitol of Europe


----------



## MarcelNL

Greenbriel said:


> Phenomenal job breaking down that big piranha. Looks amazing, as usual.
> 
> Nice deba, what is that?


Now is it a Piranha? I wondered, it looked familiar bit the flesh looks a lot like Tuna?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Stovetop "braised" beef with red wine.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> Phenomenal job breaking down that big piranha. Looks amazing, as usual.
> 
> Nice deba, what is that?


Cheers! FYI, it’s a pompano, not a piranha—I’ve never encountered the latter at market. Lefty, 165, Yoshikane deba.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Must be by choice then. I would expect that liverwurst would be readily available in the Netherlands?


Haven't given it any thought, to be honest. Will have a look the next time I go shopping.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Haven't given it any thought, to be honest. Will have a look the next time I go shopping.


 Hey, you are entirely entitled to not eat liverwurst!


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! FYI, it’s a pompano, not a piranha—I’ve never encountered the latter at market. Lefty, 165, Yoshikane deba.


Poor attempt at humor!


----------



## Lars

Greek'ish chicken dinner..


----------



## Oshidashi

Gambas a la plancha. So simple, so good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Macher Jhol—Spicy Bengali Style Fish & Potato Curry + Basmati + Bird’s Eye Chili, Red Onion, Coriander Leaf + New York workhorse knife


----------



## Lars

Fusilli a la Greque - this is a recipe from a cult figure in the danish music industry, the cook John Rasmussen. A dish he was served in a restaurant in the Apennine mountains and included in one of his books. It's one of those simple dishes you can do while the pasta is cooking.




Here is the recipe in case you would like to have a go..

Serves two.

100g pancetta(or bacon)
100g baby courgettes cut into rounds or half-moons if they are bigger
1 red chili, sliced
50g pecorino cheese
Freshly ground black pepper
250g fusilli

Start cooking your pasta. In a hot pan, brown the pancetta. Once browned(but not f*cked), lightly sauté the courgette and chili with the bacon and take the pan off the heat.
When the pasta if ready, put the pancetta/courgette/chili pan back on the heat. Drain the pasta and toss the lot together. Taste for salt.
Plate up, add the black pepper and cheese and serve. Bon appetite.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pasta with tomato lemon cream smoked salmon


----------



## Tralle

Aka chilli John?


Lars said:


> Fusilli a la Greque - this is a recipe from a cult figure in the danish music industry, the cook John Rasmussen. A dish he was served in a restaurant in the Apennine mountains and included in one of his books. It's one of those simple dishes you can do while the pasta is cooking.
> View attachment 171131
> 
> Here is the recipe in case you would like to have a go..
> 
> Serves two.
> 
> 100g pancetta(or bacon)
> 100g baby courgettes cut into rounds or half-moons if they are bigger
> 1 red chili, sliced
> 50g pecorino cheese
> Freshly ground black pepper
> 250g fusilli
> 
> Start cooking your pasta. In a hot pan, brown the pancetta. Once browned(but not f*cked), lightly sauté the courgette and chili with the bacon and take the pan off the heat.
> When the pasta if ready, put the pancetta/courgette/chili pan back on the heat. Drain the pasta and toss the lot together. Taste for salt.
> Plate up, add the black pepper and cheese and serve. Bon appetite.


----------



## Lars

Tralle said:


> Skal chilli John?


Jep!


----------



## esoo

Partner made a fridge cleaning noodle soup


----------



## parbaked

Korean chicken soup made with whole young chicken stuffed with glutinous rice, jujube, milkvetch root, chestnuts and garlic.
Served with bulgogi, binchan and nori…


----------



## cooktocut

There are a few things that have proven to be a bit of a pain for me to get right, and one of those is pan fried salmon. Well, proud to say I got it right this time. Crispy exterior, creamy buttery interior, 125 degrees on the nose. So good!


----------



## Greasylake

Blackened vermillion snapper Pontchartrain


----------



## sumis

cooktocut said:


> There are a few things that have proven to be a bit of a pain for me to get right, and one of those is pan fried salmon. Well, proud to say I got it right this time. Crispy exterior, creamy buttery interior, 125 degrees on the nose. So good!View attachment 171208



nice. it's so easy to get the white protein stuff to leak out of salmon. this looks really nice.

.


----------



## Greenbriel

sumis said:


> nice. it's so easy to get the white protein stuff to leak out of salmon. this looks really nice.


Yep, that's albumin. The trick to avoiding seeing it on the surface of the salmon is gentle cooking. @cooktocut you totally nailed it!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Broke down a whole prime ribeye, turned the end cuts into teriyaki.


----------



## Lars

Sausage and veggie tray-bake, with the obligatory pickled beets and english mustard.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Medium fried veal chop with kohlrabi white wine pastis flan with kohlrabi chips and glazed carrots


----------



## AT5760

Chicken, rice, carrot salad


----------



## cooktocut

How’s about a little 2 day old ratatouille (truly the best kind) and some dry aged pork  smoked and cooked to 137F


----------



## Jaeger

Wheat spelled buns from yesterday.







Greets Fabian


----------



## Michi

Jaeger said:


> Wheat spelled buns from yesterday.


It's "spelt" in English


----------



## Michi

Stifado and Spanakorizo, from a Chef John recipe. This turned out way nicer than I expected it to. Seriously recommended!


----------



## Jaeger

Michi said:


> It's "spelt" in English


Okay  thanks


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> It's "spelt" in English


"It's spelled spelt" Unless you're a Brit then even more confusingly it's "spelt spelt"! 

What a confusing language we have. Always happy I didn't have to learn it as an adult.


----------



## DamageInc

Parisian steak. Chopped beef patty with capers, grated horseradish, egg yolk, beetroot, and onion, served on toast.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali Anda Aloo Matar—Spicy Bengali Style Egg, Potato, Green Pea Curry


----------



## Lars

Veggie tacos - with garlicky grilled portobello mushrooms, smoky tomato-chile salsa, habanero hot sauce, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## MarcelNL

Gnocci with cream, smoked pork belly, parmiggiano, salad, and pork loin


----------



## daddy yo yo

Red Thai curry and ribeye:






I LOVE burying everything under a big pile of cilantro!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

@daddy yo yo geiles Foto

da lacht der ...ich meinte von der Bildschärfe


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today caesar salad...


----------



## Lars

KDSDeluxe said:


> Today caesar salad...
> 
> View attachment 171481


Sehr geil..!


----------



## parbaked

Cantonese style brisket and tendons with turnips and yuba…







Served with chilled tofu, bean sprouts and broccolini…


----------



## chefwp

I've had these presses for a while, finally remembered them and they came in handy for these pork chops to keep them from curling up and to keep them in contact with the pan. I'll spare you all pictures from the plated meal, with roasted cauli, roasted yellow taters, and a dijon veloute, it was an embarrassing display that I call either "a study in beige" or "beige on beige on beige," I only needed beige plates to make the whole thing one giant beiginess.


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza with mushroom, onion and pepper.


----------



## MarcelNL

@Lars looks great, do I recall correctly that you are using an Ooni ?
What general temperature do you reach? My Ferrari 3G does not get hot enough, even with the thermostat 'bypassed' and my Aldi garden oven experiments lead nowhere.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> @Lars looks great, do I recall correctly that you are using an Ooni ?
> What general temperature do you reach? My Ferrari 3G does not get hot enough, even with the thermostat 'bypassed' and my Aldi garden oven experiments lead nowhere.


Thank you! I use my home oven with a baking steel. Here is my method:
Place the steel in the top part of the oven and heat it as hot as it will go(275c for me) for an hour.
When you are ready to form the dough turn on the broiler. Top your pie and slide in onto the steel.
I turn it 180 after 2-3 minutes and pull it after 4-5min.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today there was Mejadra after Ottolenghi with crispy chicken (seasoning went great with it) and zatziki and fried onions.


----------



## parbaked

@Lars inspired bangers and mash with Slater’s onion gravy…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Guess which animated movie my gf and I watched recently! I made Ratatouille today:











Forgot to take pics before eating… We had it with crispy fresh baguette and a good splash of finest olive oil. And yeah, I added some olives before serving because we all love olives…


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> it was an embarrassing display that I call either "a study in beige" or "beige on beige on beige," I only needed beige plates to make the whole thing one giant beiginess.


@Carl Kotte


----------



## chiffonodd

KDSDeluxe said:


> Today there was Mejadra after Ottolenghi with crispy chicken (seasoning went great with it) and zatziki and fried onions.View attachment 171658
> View attachment 171659
> View attachment 171660



Looks great, always love that Ottolenghi mejadra recipe.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Got all spun up and went a little nuts for just the two of us...






I had some ideas but no real recipes. When we married my wife had a _very limited_ palette. It's still restricted but she's opened up to so many more flavors, and more importantly, ideas, and she continues to be willing to try new things. Somewhere along the way in her life, she had lamb she didn't like and has always protested but she recently agreed to give it another shot. I mean, ya know, it's possible that forty or so years changed things. 

She doesn't care for sweet potatoes but I love 'em so even if she didn't dig it, I knew I would.






She's also pretty cautious about Mediterranean flavors but gradually warming up (no pun intended) to them. So, toasted up some cassia, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, Schezwan and black peppercorns Then ground them down. This went under the chicken skin about two hours before cooking.










Fired up the charcoal and...

Grilled spiced chicken and lamb chops served with a mint, almond "pesto". Sweet potatoes and Jack cheese with grated ginger, sumac, all spice, a pinch of clove, topped with Mexican creme and Marsala macerated raisins. They were fantastic. She tried them but still not her thing.

Sauteed green beans with an orange, balsamic reduction. Smashed cucumbers with dried Korean pepper flake and sesame oil and boiled Yukons with butter and dill.





The wife loved everything but the sweet potatoes (did I mention they were awesome?) and has complimented the lamb several times and said she'd love to try more!


----------



## ptolemy

Chicken thighs were on sale. I got 2 big family style packages and roasted at 275f for 2.5hrs (just salted it)... then shreded meat and made quick quesadillas. Just salt, pepper, vinegar based bbq sauce, cheese, onions (camerlized)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> @Carl Kotte


----------



## KDSDeluxe

chiffonodd said:


> Looks great, always love that Ottolenghi mejadra recipe.


I made mejadra the first time and love it. 
what i really like about ottolenghi is the combinations of flavors. you try one component and think ok then you try everything together and you think wow


----------



## DitmasPork

Low Fat Cookery
Roasted Beef Round + Fennel Seed, Jeera, Chili Spice Rub + Brooklyn Horseradish


----------



## camochili

Harissa spiced potatoes with lentil salad


----------



## Lars

Spicy goujons of plaice with red pepper mayonnaise and salsa mexicana.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Got all spun up and went a little nuts for just the two of us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some ideas but no real recipes. When we married my wife had a _very limited_ palette. It's still restricted but she's opened up to so many more flavors, and more importantly, ideas, and she continues to be willing to try new things. Somewhere along the way in her life, she had lamb she didn't like and has always protested but she recently agreed to give it another shot. I mean, ya know, it's possible that forty or so years changed things.
> 
> She doesn't care for sweet potatoes but I love 'em so even if she didn't dig it, I knew I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also pretty cautious about Mediterranean flavors but gradually warming up (no pun intended) to them. So, toasted up some cassia, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, Schezwan and black peppercorns Then ground them down. This went under the chicken skin about two hours before cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fired up the charcoal and...
> 
> Grilled spiced chicken and lamb chops served with a mint, almond "pesto". Sweet potatoes and Jack cheese with grated ginger, sumac, all spice, a pinch of clove, topped with Mexican creme and Marsala macerated raisins. They were fantastic. She tried them but still not her thing.
> 
> Sauteed green beans with an orange, balsamic reduction. Smashed cucumbers with dried Korean pepper flake and sesame oil and boiled Yukons with butter and dill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife loved everything but the sweet potatoes (did I mention they were awesome?) and has complimented the lamb several times and said she'd love to try more!
> [/QUOTE





daddy yo yo said:


> Guess which animated movie my gf and I watched recently! I made Ratatouille today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to take pics before eating… We had it with crispy fresh baguette and a good splash of finest olive oil. And yeah, I added some olives before serving because we all love olives…


Nice knife work on the veg……. And this is for all of you that post here…... really some next level skills and presentations. I love checking this thread out for inspiration and…lol…for the food porn.


----------



## esoo

Halal cart chicken (vis Serious Eats)


----------



## parbaked

Lamb on pita with homemade hummus and tzatziki served with tater tots and harissa mayo.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Got all spun up and went a little nuts for just the two of us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some ideas but no real recipes. When we married my wife had a _very limited_ palette. It's still restricted but she's opened up to so many more flavors, and more importantly, ideas, and she continues to be willing to try new things. Somewhere along the way in her life, she had lamb she didn't like and has always protested but she recently agreed to give it another shot. I mean, ya know, it's possible that forty or so years changed things.
> 
> She doesn't care for sweet potatoes but I love 'em so even if she didn't dig it, I knew I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's also pretty cautious about Mediterranean flavors but gradually warming up (no pun intended) to them. So, toasted up some cassia, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, Schezwan and black peppercorns Then ground them down. This went under the chicken skin about two hours before cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fired up the charcoal and...
> 
> Grilled spiced chicken and lamb chops served with a mint, almond "pesto". Sweet potatoes and Jack cheese with grated ginger, sumac, all spice, a pinch of clove, topped with Mexican creme and Marsala macerated raisins. They were fantastic. She tried them but still not her thing.
> 
> Sauteed green beans with an orange, balsamic reduction. Smashed cucumbers with dried Korean pepper flake and sesame oil and boiled Yukons with butter and dill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife loved everything but the sweet potatoes (did I mention they were awesome?) and has complimented the lamb several times and said she'd love to try more!


Dude! What a meal.


----------



## Borealhiker

parbaked said:


> Lamb on pita with homemade hummus and tzatziki served with tater tots and harissa mayo.
> View attachment 171958
> View attachment 171957
> View attachment 171959




Whaat? No homemade tots?


----------



## daniel_il

Chicken breast, hearts and liver with fried onion and spices (known as Jerusalem mixed grill) and chopped salad.


----------



## Michi

Made "Gelbwurst" (yellow sausage) today. It's a very Bavarian thing. It's called "yellow sausage" because it used to be sold in natural casings that were died yellow with turmeric. About 100 years ago, they also contained about 25% brains. But, these days, it's all veal and pork. (As far as I know, brains are no longer legal for human consumption in the EU because of CJD.)

I made this mainly for nostalgic reasons, because I used to love this sausage as a child. It's actually quite bland. Think Bologna, but white instead of pink.

Ingredients:


Just stuffed into casings, ready for blanching for an hour at 80 ºC:


And the finished thing, with freshly-baked Brezen and home-made Süßer Senf (Bavarian sweet mustard).


----------



## Michi

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Made "Gelbwurst" (yellow sausage) today. It's a very Bavarian thing. It's called "yellow sausage" because it used to be sold in natural casings that were died yellow with turmeric. About 100 years ago, they also contained about 25% brains. But, these days, it's all veal and pork. (As far as I know, brains are no longer legal for human consumption in the EU because of CJD.)
> 
> I made this mainly for nostalgic reasons, because I used to love this sausage as a child. It's actually quite bland. Think Bologna, but white instead of pink.
> 
> Ingredients:
> View attachment 172006
> 
> Just stuffed into casings, ready for blanching for an hour at 80 ºC:
> View attachment 172007
> 
> And the finished thing, with freshly-baked Brezen and home-made Süßer Senf (Bavarian sweet mustard).
> View attachment 172008


Amazing, Michi. Gelbwurst is, apart of being called a "kids-sausage", one that i really appreciate from time to time. Still remember me getting a slice at the butcher when going there with my mom. Today it still happens to children, when i go there. An absolute classic


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Still remember me getting a slice at the butcher when going there with my mom. Today it still happens to children, when i go there.


It's good to hear that these traditions are still alive! Over here, when you go to a butcher with a small child, the butcher will give a link of "Cheerio" to the kid. It's basically the same as a hot dog link, but only about five centimetres long. My son sort of lived on the stuff when he was about four or five. "Dad, when we go shopping, will you go to the butcher?"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> It's good to hear that these traditions are still alive! Over here, when you go to a butcher with a small child, the butcher will give a link of "Cheerio" to the kid. It's basically the same as a hot dog link, but only about five centimetres long. My son sort of lived on the stuff when he was about four or five. "Dad, when we go shopping, will you go to the butcher?"



When I take my granddaughter to the butcher shop as soon as she gets inside she yells, "hot dog store!!!" To her, the big selection of sausages are just different hot dogs. All the guys love it and she usually gets a free "meat stick" (pepperoni which she loves).


----------



## Lars

My local fish monger gives one of their really nice fish cakes to every kid that enters the shop. I have tried to argue about age discrimination but they still charge me 2 euros a piece!


----------



## Lars

Reverse seared lamb rump "au jus", sautéed potatoes and braised fennel with butter and parmagiano.


----------



## camochili

Stuffed deer venison with asparagus gratin and crunchy potatoes


----------



## Lars

Falafel sando reprise.


----------



## Greenbriel

Paneer Chili from Saturday and Roast Chicken with all the trimmings from last night. These we the most insanely explosive Yorkshire puds we've ever done! I know, yorkies are traditionally for beef. I'm a rebel, Dottie.


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> insanely explosive Yorkshire puds


Sounds like a sketch from The Young Ones..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Sounds like a sketch from The Young Ones..!


God that show cracked me up. Didn't hold up too well but still groundbreaking at the time!


----------



## chiffonodd

daniel_il said:


> Chicken breast, hearts and liver with fried onion and spices (known as Jerusalem mixed grill) and chopped salad.



Nireh ta'im! What's your recipe for the spice blend for the mixed grill? Every meorav yerushalmi is different


----------



## Lars

Cold smoked halibut on rye with scrambled eggs and chives for lunch.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Cold smoked halibut on rye with scrambled eggs and chives for lunch.


Mmmm… Rugbrød!


----------



## DitmasPork

Afghan Style Chicken Drumstick


----------



## daddy yo yo

Some pics from last weekend:


----------



## parbaked

Pork sirloin tonkatsu on cabbage with shishito peppers, hiyayakko, homemade Japanese mustard and tonkatsu sauce and natto for wifey…


----------



## Lars

Shrimp Fra Diavolo - a humble homage to the unbelievable bravery currently on display in Ukraine.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today we had baked cauliflower with tahini sauce. Very tasty. The whole thing need 2 hours, So I processed a chicken for the next few days and marinated the chicken pieces nicely. And then cooked chicken stock from the leftovers.


----------



## chefwp

back to basics, chicken salad night


----------



## chefwp

peppers and onions x2, pan on the left is with spicy Italian sausage and will later be married to some homemade red sauce, linguine, and reggiano. The pan on the right is awaiting a balsamic reduction and will be for pizza topping later this week 





post balsamic reduction, my favorite pizza topper:


----------



## Caleb Cox

Beef, onion, bread, butter, salt. That is all.


----------



## Tront0805

One of my favorites to make. Porchetta..


----------



## scrappy

This thread makes me feel deeply inadequate and so very hungry


----------



## gaijin

scrappy said:


> This thread makes me feel deeply inadequate and so very hungry



Perhaps we should take one day when everyone makes the same thing and then compare the pictures?


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy. Cold, leftover roast beef with mustard for a lazy lunch.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

gaijin said:


> Perhaps we should take one day when everyone makes the same thing and then compare the pictures?



@Lars wins.


----------



## Lars

Roasted garlic chicken with mushrooms, potatoes and spinach.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Roasted garlic chicken with mushrooms, potatoes and spinach.
> View attachment 172558



That looks awesome!


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That looks awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## MarcelNL

our first asparagus of the season with butter made out of raw milk some black salt flakes and Rucola, taters and some pork loin.


----------



## scrappy

gaijin said:


> Perhaps we should take one day when everyone makes the same thing and then compare the pictures?


That’s sounds like fun. It would have to be something with readily available ingredients in different locations. I’d still feel inadequate, though. Haha. Too many mouthwatering, beautiful, creative dishes here. I wish I could start at the beginning of this thread and eat each and every dish, a dish a day. Heaven.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Burger with cheddar, bacon, roma lettuce, spring onions, cucumber relish and tomato chutney.


----------



## MarcelNL

Not unimportant; I forgot to add that my GF made the best raspberry icecream I ever tasted for desert after the Asparagus, from scratch with some GREAT raspberries (totally out of season) she found on a market.
Sabayon style eggs with sugar, then add cream and milk, some vanilla, lemon juice, salt and the pureed and sieved raspberries (ridiculous amount of those). She even thought of adding back some of the raspberry pips for authenticity


----------



## shopshopshop

Taking the new Masakane NOS 270 SK for a spin on some mirepoix.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

shopshopshop said:


> Taking the new Masakane NOS 270 SK for a spin on some mirepoix.
> 
> View attachment 172649
> View attachment 172650



The Maskane and similar lines are such humble gems.


----------



## rmrf

72% whole wheat sourdough baguette, ~83% hydration.

I ran out of KA whole wheat a few months ago so I shifted to a whole wheat flour with less protein (14.9% -> 12-12.5%). This forced me to reduce the hydration by ~4%. 25 lbs of flour later and this is the first batch that actually came out. It felt overproofed and underdeveloped but it came out better than my previous attempts so I might try doing the same thing next week


----------



## Stx00lax

70% hydration sourdough pizza


----------



## MarcelNL

now THAT pizza looks stellar! High hydration is key to success for pizza IMO. BTW what flour do you use?


----------



## Stx00lax

MarcelNL said:


> now THAT pizza looks stellar! High hydration is key to success for pizza IMO. BTW what flour do you use?


Cairnspring mills glacier peak.


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde.


----------



## DitmasPork

Lal Shak Aloo—Bengali Style Amaranth Leaf 'n' Spuds.


----------



## Tralle

Einkorn Sourdough pieces


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kofte with tahini lemon sauce and roasted sesame and fresh parsley, with burnt peppers with fresh spring onions, with harissa fried potatoes with garlic, roasted pistachios and sesame and fresh spring onions!!! Very nice the whole


----------



## Greenbriel

Stx00lax said:


> 70% hydration sourdough pizzaView attachment 172689
> View attachment 172690
> View attachment 172691


Gotta get me an OONI this summer. FANTASTIC looking pie!


----------



## Tralle

Greenbriel said:


> Gotta get me an OONI this summer. FANTASTIC looking pie!


Short of a real pizza oven, the small ovens are a game changer when making pizza at home.


----------



## Greenbriel

Tralle said:


> Short of a real pizza oven, the small ovens are a game changer when making pizza at home.


They rock. I had a Blackstone for a while and it made great pizza but it tried to kill me one day so I put it out to pasture!


----------



## chefwp

I love to field requests from the little people, they often get me out of my ruts. My 11 y.o. daughter asked last week, "can we make those salmon pancake thingies?" Be 'we' she meant 'you' and by 'thingies' she meant my buckwheat blinis. I do them with smoked salmon, horseradish crema, caviar, and fresh dill.


----------



## Borealhiker

chefwp said:


> I love to field requests from the little people, they often get me out of my ruts. My 11 y.o. daughter asked last week, "can we make those salmon pancake thingies?" Be 'we' she meant 'you' and by 'thingies' she meant my buckwheat blinis. I do them with smoked salmon, horseradish crema, caviar, and fresh dill.
> View attachment 172846
> 
> View attachment 172847


Your 11 y.o.loves that? That’s so awesome! Lol….as an 11 y.o. I wouldn’t go near that.


----------



## MarcelNL

Ha, indeed I love that too. The other day my 5 year old son vocalized his love for white asparagus ; 'daddy, when I think of Asparagus I go ..mmm, dunno..., but when I really think of them I know I love them', an hour later he dug in as if there was no tomorrow.
My theory is that he got exposed to so many real flavors as opposed to being factory fed as a baby that his palate is already quite developed, or it's the genes , and in that case mine of course


----------



## Michi

Chicken rice with Brussel sprouts and tomatoes:


----------



## Lars

Roast beef with a mushroom and horseradish nage, asparagus and duck fat spuds.


----------



## chefwp

I made a big pot of borscht on Sunday for dinner, but made enough to freeze and for me to have a few bowls leftover for lunches during the week. I braised some beef brisket separately to cube up and add to the soup and used the broth from the braise as well.


----------



## chefwp

Borealhiker said:


> Your 11 y.o.loves that? That’s so awesome! Lol….as an 11 y.o. I wouldn’t go near that.


Currently at least. I have two young ladies, and both were at one time my champion eaters (even then they had their 'moments' but didn't reject too much), but things change constantly. My 14 year old, who used to be a great eater, suddenly doesn't like anything I put before her that is unfamiliar. When they were young I thought they were pretty picky, until I dined with their peers and I realized that we were really lucky. Now if I can just convince them that asparagus is vegetable royalty, as the season is upon us. For whatever reason they both always liked salmon in any form.


----------



## parbaked

A couple of “healthier” plates…
Homemade hummus, tahini and tzatziki on pita:





Asparagus, vinaigrette and egg…


----------



## Greenbriel

I always find homemade hummus a bit of a PITA (pun genuinely not intended) but oh so good. Looks delicious!


----------



## parbaked

Greenbriel said:


> I always find homemade hummus a bit of a PITA (pun genuinely not intended) but oh so good. Looks delicious!


My hummus recipe isn’t hard, especially if you use canned chickpeas.
Rinse canned chickpeas, throw in my little Cuisinart.
Add a spoonful of tahini, some microplaned garlic, salt, pepper and healthy squeeze of lemon and good olive oil.
Blend and done!


----------



## Greenbriel

parbaked said:


> My hummus recipe isn’t hard even with canned chickpeas.
> Rinse canned chickpeas, throw in my little Cuisinart.
> Add a spoonful of tahini, some microplaned garlic, salt, pepper and healthy squeeze of lemon and good olive oil.
> Blend and done!
> View attachment 173052


Love. Inspired. Will report back. Thank you!


----------



## Michi

Greenbriel said:


> Love. Inspired. Will report back. Thank you!


Here is a link to a recipe for Hummus with exact quantities.


----------



## Lars

A guilty treat for lunch! Leftover roast beef on rye with remoulade and crispy fried onions.


----------



## scrappy

Lars said:


> Roast beef with a mushroom and horseradish nage, asparagus and duck fat spuds.
> View attachment 172929


Those potatoes look like absolute perfection. I can just imagine breaking the crisp shell to reveal the fluffy, powdery delight within. Delicious.


----------



## Michi

Chicago deep-dish pizza, just out of the oven:




With a radicchio and tomato salad:


----------



## Lars

Fired up the weber kettle for the first time this year and was reminded that charcoal really does add something very nice(besides cancer)..

Grilled hake and asparagus with creamy pasilla chile.


----------



## DitmasPork

Mustard Greens 'n' Tofu


----------



## Tralle

Prepping for pizza day


----------



## Tralle

Some of this evening pizza's
Baked in my cheap ass cozze











Pickled lemon, anchovies, sour creme and monks beard (some weed that lives near the ocean)





Mortadello, chanterelles (from the freezer ) , tomato and mozzarella.


----------



## Koop

Chile-glazed pork tenderloin with sweet potato and spinach hash.


----------



## ptolemy

Homey and comforting... Trying this extra low glycemic level brown rice and beef stroganoff of sorts (using beef chuck, lots of onions, pepper, rosemary, and sauced with sour cream and a bit of flour). I usually add mushrooms that I cook separately as garnish but I didn't have any.


----------



## parbaked

Stir fried beef, asparagus and Shimeji mushrooms; oyster sauce gailan; scrambled eggs with char siu and chilled ginger, scallion tofu…


----------



## kinglukas38

Getting some lasagna prep done today so assembly is easier tomorrow. I had a feeling my ika needed some sharpening and the mirepoix confirmed that for me.


----------



## camochili

@Oshidashi posted some pics of his Aloo Gobi here some days ago, and as i like it very much, i felt inspired to give it a try. So here is mine. Thank you


----------



## shopshopshop

Some yee mein with pressed/smoked tofu, bok choy, and shitake mushrooms.


----------



## Michi

Sweetbreads piccata:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Food from the last two days. Caesar salatd again and the fried chicken with roast potatos looked like a accident but was tasty and crunchy.


----------



## Lars

Thank you @Greenbriel for recommending this Vietnamese Grilled Duck Salad. It was very delicious!
Got carried away with the benriner and cut the veggies too thin so it lacked some crunch, but I will do better next time.


----------



## parbaked

Sake sashimi with cucumber on shiso, beef and bak choy, mapo tofu…











Quasi katsuramuki…


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Thank you @Greenbriel for recommending this Vietnamese Grilled Duck Salad. It was very delicious!
> Got carried away with the benriner and cut the veggies too thin so it lacked some crunch, but I will do better next time.
> View attachment 173308


Oh yay, I'm glad you liked it. I love the flavors. Looks beautiful!

I know, it's always tempting to go super thin on the Benriner!


----------



## Koop

Fried rice fixings in the wok before I added the rice.




Served with grilled shrimp.


----------



## Oshidashi

camochili said:


> @Oshidashi posted some pics of his Aloo Gobi here some days ago, and as i like it very much, i felt inspired to give it a try. So here is mine. Thank you
> View attachment 173216
> View attachment 173217
> View attachment 173215


Looks delicious!


----------



## kinglukas38

The culmination of yesterdays prep, ragu and béchamel based lasagna.

Underestimated how much time making the noodles and béchamel would take so I ended pretty late and didn't wait for the lasagna to fully set, we were quite hungry.


----------



## Oshidashi

Oh, yeah, it's a several hour pursuit, even with helpers. Looks delicious, nice layering, a proper lasagna.


----------



## ptolemy

kinglukas38 said:


> The culmination of yesterdays prep, ragu and béchamel based lasagna.
> 
> Underestimated how much time making the noodles and béchamel would take so I ended pretty late and didn't wait for the lasagna to fully set, we were quite hungry.
> 
> View attachment 173386
> View attachment 173387



Looks amazing, but such a pain in the butt to make... it's 1 pasta dish I refuse to make... but love to eat


----------



## sumis

ptolemy said:


> Looks amazing, but such a pain in the butt to make... it's 1 pasta dish I refuse to make... but love to eat



i usually make it a three day endeavour, which then takes a small amount of work every day leading up to serving it. it might also benefit from being eaten the day after final cooking.

.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chicken Donburi—Jamaican jerk skinless chicken breast, basmati, furikake.


----------



## shopshopshop

Birthday dinner for my mom:
Deep fried tofu / Yunnan grandmothers potatoes / Smashed cucumbers / Yuxiang eggplant / Steamed rice


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with the remaining leftover roast beef from the weekend.


----------



## kinglukas38

sumis said:


> i usually make it a three day endeavour, which then takes a small amount of work every day leading up to serving it. it might also benefit from being eaten the day after final cooking.
> 
> .


It can definitely take a good chunk of time, but theres also shortcuts that you can take. I made everything from scratch here but you could easily not make the noodles and skip the bechamel for a cottage cheese or ricotta layer. Both of those would cut down the time needed, and the ragu was fairly hands off as soon as you finish mirepoix.

Edit: I was supposed to be replying to ptolemy here, ah well.


----------



## ptolemy

kinglukas38 said:


> It can definitely take a good chunk of time, but theres also shortcuts that you can take. I made everything from scratch here but you could easily not make the noodles and skip the bechamel for a cottage cheese or ricotta layer. Both of those would cut down the time needed, and the ragu was fairly hands off as soon as you finish mirepoix.
> 
> Edit: I was supposed to be replying to ptolemy here, ah well.



ya, but yours, I bet, was just that much better.. almost makes me wonder if it's something worth making twice a gear, and freezing... like 3-4 trays and then enjoying throughout the year... 

i am def envy with that


----------



## daddy yo yo

My gf requested scrambled eggs - time to grab the freshly sharpened 180 Watanabe gyuto:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today I felt like childhood memories and so I thought I'd make a simple pea stew in this nasty weather  nice with the homemade chicken broth, Mettenden, bacon, bockwurst, marjoram, savory and at the end again Maggie herb and frozen frozen peas. Garnished with fresh parsleyI think that was the best pea stew I've ever eaten


----------



## Koop

Simple beef ragout over capellini with fresh grated paermesan.


----------



## BazookaJoe

A nice, juicy ribeye steak, French onion soup and some fresh bread. A couple of notes... the soup was leftover frozen from when I made a batch in Feb. Tasted even better than before. And I mistakenly added too much water when mixing my dough. Added some more flour but I had no idea what my hydration ratio was (usually it's 75%). Happily the bread came out great with the most open crumb I've gotten.


----------



## camochili

Pasta with pulled chicken and chive oil


----------



## parbaked

Meatball Monday…with spaghetti, salad and cheesy crostini…


----------



## Lars

Lentil soup with Italian sausage and mustard greens.


----------



## DitmasPork

Jerk Chicken 'n' Spaghetti with Tajín.


----------



## Bico Doce

Chicken and broccoli


----------



## Lars

Charred cauliflower tacos with Romesco salsa via a recipe shared by @tcmx3 in the Hot Sauce thread. An outrageously yummy affair..


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Apologies. I’ve been stagnating for a bit. I’ve eaten more ramen than any sane adult should 

tonight? Carne Guisado. (I think). A Mexican beef stew - and everything tastes better wrapped in a tortilla.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bok choi, asparagus, jeera, green chili, garlic.


----------



## parbaked

Last couple of dinners…
Rib eye, bearnaise and crispy, smashed red potatoes:








The bougie butcher had house made guanciale and mortadella so made pasta alla gricia and crostini.


----------



## Lars

Rigatoni with a pork ragu.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Fun fact, pineapple gelatin will set, then the enzymes will later turn it into sauce. Oh well all the layers tasted great and I had fun. Blackberry, kiwi, strawberry, and coconut too.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s lunch:

Breaded catfish with wild garlic, potatoes, Dijonnaise and mustard-honey-dill sauce.

IMHO, catfish is totally underrated and a delicious, juicy, sweet water fish which can help reducing CO2 emissions by avoiding transport of sea fish to locations far away from sea coasts.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daddy yo yo said:


> Today‘s lunch:
> 
> Breaded catfish with wild garlic, potatoes, Dijonnaise and mustard-honey-dill sauce.
> 
> IMHO, catfish is totally underrated and a delicious, juicy, sweet water fish which can help reducing CO2 emissions by avoiding transport of sea fish to locations far away from sea coasts.



Love catfish. Wild or farm raised it's good stuff. Just made fried catfish sandwiches the other night.


----------



## DamageInc

Bought another slab of pork belly and some dry aged roasts that I cut into chops. Using the belly for porchetta and chinese red braised pork.


----------



## DamageInc

I also made a sheet pan pizza.


----------



## Lars

Chicken, romesco and spiced cauliflower.


----------



## MarcelNL

@DamageInc DO try twice cooked pork with that pork belly....(if you haven't already tried it) 
Getting the broad bean/Chili sauce is probably something best done online, plenty of them a MSG bombs but there are some great ones available in the EU.

one Greenfood Broad Bean Sauce With Chili Oil 500g / 鹃城牌 红油豆瓣酱 500克 | Amazing Oriental

this is my favorite, pixian douban;


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> @DamageInc DO try twice cooked pork with that pork belly....(if you haven't already tried it)
> Getting the broad bean/Chili sauce is probably something best done online, plenty of them a MSG bombs but there are some great ones available in the EU.
> 
> one Greenfood Broad Bean Sauce With Chili Oil 500g / 鹃城牌 红油豆瓣酱 500克 | Amazing Oriental
> 
> this is my favorite, pixian douban;



Do you have a recipe?


----------



## MarcelNL

sure;

Boil pork belly for about 20 min, I sneak in some flavorings in the water (star anise, sicuan pepper, ginger, etc)
leave to cool , then put in the fridge
Cut in thin strips.
Stir fry to crispy golden brown

for the sauce lookup a recipe or follow this one;








Twice-cooked pork, the fast version (回锅肉)


Tender yet crispy pork slices flavoured with fermented seasonings, twice cooked pork can be made at home with the best flavour and texture.




redhousespice.com





My goto recipe is that of Fuchsia Dunlop's 'every grain fo rice'
Best enjoyed with rice as the Pixian Douban is quite salty, and spicy, so you need some dilution!


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks, will give it a go sometime


----------



## tcmx3

Lars said:


> Charred cauliflower tacos with Romesco salsa via a recipe shared by @tcmx3 in the Hot Sauce thread. An outrageously yummy affair..
> View attachment 173654



this post has continued to make me happy over several days.

I am glad you found the recipe tasty, and frankly your own effort here looks so good I am a bit jealous


----------



## Lars

tcmx3 said:


> this post has continued to make me happy over several days.
> 
> I am glad you found the recipe tasty, and frankly your own effort here looks so good I am a bit jealous


❤


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Charred cauliflower tacos with Romesco salsa via a recipe shared by @tcmx3 in the Hot Sauce thread. An outrageously yummy affair..
> View attachment 173654


Mmm, I think I I'm gonna give this a whirl too. How would it be if you added pickled red onion?


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> Mmm, I think I I'm gonna give this a whirl too. How would it be if you added pickled red onion?


I think it would be


----------



## Greenbriel

chefwp said:


> Mmm, I think I I'm gonna give this a whirl too. How would it be if you added pickled red onion?


How long do you guys think pickled onions last? YesterdayI threw out the last bit of a jar of combo red onions and beets that I'd made maybe three months ago.


----------



## chefwp

Greenbriel said:


> How long do you guys think pickled onions last? YesterdayI threw out the last bit of a jar of combo red onions and beets that I'd made maybe three months ago.


 I think that really depends on your method and the level of preservative you use. It can really vary and there are several variables to consider.
With method, it depends on how fully cooked the main ingredients are to kill enzyme activity, and with the preservative factor it would depend on the level of acidity, sugar, and salt. Also related to this, are you keeping the pickles well submerged in the brine during storage?. With all that said I should probably say that while these are things I have familiarity with, I'm actually not an expert pickler by any means. 
If I were to 'pickle' red onions, and I guess I should use that term loosely, I will be sauteing them lightly in a bit of avocado oil, well salted, and when they get soft, I will hit the pan with a healthy splash of apple cider vinegar, turn up the heat, and let the vinegar bubble away au sec. Even if I make a lot, they will be gone before two weeks are up, cuz I'll add them to so much, tacos, burgers, sammiches, and so on.


----------



## parbaked

Bangers and mash…happy Friday!!


----------



## Michi

Greenbriel said:


> How long do you guys think pickled onions last? YesterdayI threw out the last bit of a jar of combo red onions and beets that I'd made maybe three months ago.


I've had pickled onions in the fridge for four months. Towards the end, they go a little too soft for my liking, but they didn't go bad. If your jar is properly sterilised and you get them in there while the brine is still hot, they should last at least three months.

If you can't see any mould, you should be good. Just taste some. If they don't taste right, you have your answer


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> Bangers and mash…happy Friday!!


How childish!


----------



## DamageInc

Making schweinshaxe and beer gravy for tonight.


----------



## Greenbriel

Michi said:


> I've had pickled onions in the fridge for four months. Towards the end, they go a little too soft for my liking, but they didn't go bad. If your jar is properly sterilised and you get them in there while the brine is still hot, they should last at least three months.
> 
> If you can't see any mould, you should be good. Just taste some. If they don't taste right, you have your answer


Thanks Michi! Glad to hear I was about right and not being wasteful. Will mix up a new batch this weekend.


----------



## Lars

Lamb fillet, chickpea salad and tzatziki.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars said:


> Lamb fillet, chickpea salad and tzatziki.
> View attachment 174286


Oh man, now I know what I'm making for easter. Very nice.


----------



## DamageInc

Schweinshaxe with potatoes and beer gravy done. I also made a salad.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Lamb fillet, chickpea salad and tzatziki.
> View attachment 174286


Lars, you continue to amaze with your beautiful, sparse, amazingly photographed dishes. Always a treat.


----------



## cooktocut

Inspired by a post from @DitmasPork, here’s my best job so far with a butt load of carrots for a Korean carrot salad. Kipp sure makes it feel easy when he makes a knife this good


----------



## Greenbriel

Amazing! Making me even more excited about the Kip I’m about to receive 
#humanmandoline


----------



## DitmasPork

cooktocut said:


> Inspired by a post from @DitmasPork, here’s my best job so far with a butt load of carrots for a Korean carrot salad. Kipp sure makes it feel easy when he makes a knife this good View attachment 174316
> View attachment 174317
> View attachment 174318


Excellent! BTW, that's a beautiful Kip you got.


----------



## cooktocut

Greenbriel said:


> Amazing! Making me even more excited about the Kip I’m about to receive
> #humanmandoline


I swear I could dull it on a concrete curb and it would still cut well 

you’re gonna love it


----------



## Greenbriel

Thank you! So excited! I have a Kip, a Birgesson, and since this morning an S-grind Dalman on the way. As I said somewhere else, I am broke but happy! Apart from a great Muteki (Carter Cutlery, google if not familiar - amazing value) these are my first forays into non-Japanese j-knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

UFC Fight Night so I let Chef Visa do the cooking. In my defense, I did have to do all the cutting.


----------



## blokey

Big plate chicken stew and rice


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## parbaked

Alliterate Saturday supper.
Charcuterie, cheese, cornichons, caviar and champagne, blinis, baguette and butter…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Alliterate Saturday supper.
> Charcuterie, cheese, caviar and champagne…
> View attachment 174414
> View attachment 174416
> View attachment 174413
> View attachment 174415



Laguiole-handled cheese clever. Nice touch.


----------



## Lars

Punjabi Aloo Gobi aka potato and cauliflower curry over basmati rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today it was really delicious again. Low cooked salmon with mushy peas and basil and fried carrot strips, cucumber ginger chili salad with tangerine lemon sour cream chili foam and fried salmon chips.


----------



## Lars

KDSDeluxe said:


> Today it was really delicious again. Low cooked salmon with mushy peas and basil and fried carrot strips, cucumber ginger chili salad with tangerine lemon sour cream chili foam and fried salmon chips.View attachment 174424
> View attachment 174425
> View attachment 174426
> View attachment 174427


Very nice..!


----------



## riba

Really felt like having some beef, been a while

Sous vide with a hot finish


----------



## camochili

Asian style pollock burger with cucumber salad


----------



## Greenbriel

Needed to give my first Shig a workout and all the cool kids seem to be making Morkovka so why not?


----------



## DitmasPork

My rice-less riff on butadon.
Jamaican Jerk Pork + Turmeric-Chili Spiced Quinoa.











Trimmed away and discarded as much pork skin and fat as possible for this batch.


----------



## justaute

It's been a while. Here is my experiment of the week. Shrimp fried rice in diced bacon, along with red bell pepper, onion, carrots, and mushroom, with a bit of spicy black bean sauce.


----------



## Michi

Linguine with Shrimp Fra Diavolo.


----------



## chefwp

It is officially spring now, found some rhubarb at the market yesterday and some decent strawberries, made a rhubarb/strawberry crisp today.















I had some left over so I stewed it and it will go into the freezer to be married with ice cream or custard at a later date.
STEWBARB!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i made homemade meatballs last night for tonights dinner. i think they taste better the next day, so i like to make it early. 

tonight, just need to boil some buccatini and it's dinner time.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla puttanesca.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Monday dinner: cod, black pasta, asparagus, curry sauce. And the sweetest company one could wish…











Knives used:


----------



## chefwp

I tried a new thing for me today, oven fried chicken drumsticks. Not too bad, I realized after it was in the oven a bit that it was not going to brown to my satisfaction without a little help. I took it out and flipped them, then basted the newly up side with some melted butter. When they were just about done I flipped them again and realized the butter didn't hit all the spots needed, so I drizzled some EVOO where needed and returned them to the oven a few minutes. We all enjoyed the dish, but I have to wonder with all the fat I added to get it properly browned if it was any healthier than regular fried chicken. One positive is that I didn't need a ton of oil to fry them traditionally. Since I don't often deep fry, that usually ends up being a big waste of oil. This way made clean up super easy too. I made sides of cole slaw and bbq's black beans, I sauted some mirepoix and later added a can of rinsed and drained frijoles negro, and added a splash of commercial bbq sauce. My youngest said of the beans, "that does not look good!" I'm used to her insults, but it turns out she liked them, ha, point for daddy!


----------



## parbaked

chefwp said:


> I tried a new thing for me today, oven fried chicken drumsticks. Not too bad, I realized after it was in the oven a bit that it was not going to brown to my satisfaction without a little help.


Try browning your bread crumbs in a frying pan, with olive oil or butter, before breading. It’s the key to making oven fried mimic deep frying.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

here it is. spaghetti and meatball (yes, there is a meatball there). I use chopsticks to twirl the noodles playfully on the plate. left them there,...just cuz I can.


----------



## parbaked

Lunch of Argentinian red shrimp salad with leftover charcuterie, cheese and baguette…


----------



## sansho

grilled a trout my buddy caught


----------



## Perverockstar

Yakisoba with Shiitakes and fried Tofu.

It came out very good, by the way.


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> Since I don't often deep fry, that usually ends up being a big waste of oil.


I don't deep fry a lot either. Once I'm done, I pour the oil through a strainer. If I'm feeling fancy, I add a coffee filter. Back into the jar the oil goes, ready for next time. Takes the sting out of the guilt about wasting perfectly good oil, and saves some money, too.


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> I don't deep fry a lot either. Once I'm done, I pour the oil through a strainer. If I'm feeling fancy, I add a coffee filter. Back into the jar the oil goes, ready for next time. Takes the sting out of the guilt about wasting perfectly good oil, and saves some money, too.


I do that too, it has the added advantage that after the first use it browns food much better. Need to watch the shelf life though, it will go bad much faster than virgin oil, since I hardly ever fry, it seems wasteful. A couple summers ago I got into the habit of doing french fries with burgers once a week, My daughters are always lobbying for me to start that up again, but daddy is trying to watch the fatty food intake.

In fact as I write this I have a few containers of used fryer oil that are ancient, and need to be disposed of.


----------



## Lars

Gloucester sausage, sautéed potatoes with ramps(wild garlic) butter, pickled beets and Colman's mustard.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Gloucester sausage, sautéed potatoes with ramps(wild garlic) butter, pickled beets and Colman's mustard.


We should have ramps coming up soon, can't wait!


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti alle vongole in rosso…


----------



## Koop

Duck sausage roasted with sliced onions and grapes. Cauliflower risotto with chopped asparagus and mushrooms.


----------



## esoo

Strawberry dipped in sour cream and then into brown sugar. Indulgence my grandmother used to do.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

If that picture freaks you out, you might want to try some relaxation exercises. Maybe some essential oils and candles. It's gonna be alright. 

Akifusa 180mm AS gyuto fresh off a Shapton 8k.

Just a little stir fry.


----------



## parbaked

Japanese comfort food dinner for hard working wifey.
Hayashi rice, “octopus” salad and asparagus sautéed in thyme butter…


----------



## Oshidashi

Just some well-seasoned lamb chops sizzling in ghee.


----------



## DamageInc

Roast pork sandwiches.


----------



## sansho

DamageInc said:


> Roast pork sandwiches.



god damn


----------



## justaute

5-spice and peppercorn air-fried pork riblets. First attempt....turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Lars

Cheesy shrimp tacos with habanero hot sauce on the side for dipping.


----------



## Koop

Grilled chicken wings and thighs served with Asian-style dipping sauce (mayonnaise, mustard and sambal oelek). Grilled shishito peppers. Used my Misono Swedish steel honesuki to break down the chicken.


----------



## MarcelNL

Chicken with garlic/ginger/black beans, peppers, kashmiri chili and cilanthro, sweet and sour chinese cabbage, quick pickled rettich.


----------



## Greenbriel

Miso glazed fish (used branzino) and a riff on Crunchy Vietnamese Cabbage Salad With Pan-Seared Tofu (hold the tofu, add daikon and cucumber).

I can try and dig up non-NYT links if anyone wants them.


----------



## Lars

Chicken braised in Teloloapan red mole with garlicky white rice.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Chicken braised in Teloloapan red mole with garlicky white rice.
> View attachment 175015


Looks amazing Lars! I LOVE mole enchiladas and have to tackle them one day but it intimidates me! Do you have a recipe you like? Thanks!


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> Looks amazing Lars! I LOVE mole enchiladas and have to tackle them one day but it intimidates me! Do you have a recipe you like? Thanks!


Thank you! I'm no expert - the mole's I've made have all been recipes from Rick Bayless books and they have all been yummy. While I haven't tried this recipe I would trust that it would come out great..!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Lars said:


> Thank you! I'm no expert - the mole's I've made have all been recipes from Rick Bayless books and they have all been yummy. While I haven't tried this recipe I would trust that it would come out great..!


Surely you are the Mexican cuisine expert of your neighborhood!


----------



## Lars

Caleb Cox said:


> Surely you are the Mexican cuisine expert of your neighborhood!


Haha, it would be cool to meet some guy down the street who was into it as well..!


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Thank you! I'm no expert - the mole's I've made have all been recipes from Rick Bayless books and they have all been yummy. While I haven't tried this recipe I would trust that it would come out great..!


That looks great (well the photo looks like s*** but the recipe looks great ). Thanks Lars!

I love that this "scaled down" recipe serves 10!


----------



## Lars

Greenbriel said:


> That looks great (well the photo looks like s*** but the recipe looks great ). Thanks Lars!
> 
> I love that this "scaled down" recipe serves 10!


You are most welcome! It does well in the freezer, so if you have space it makes sense to make a large portion..


----------



## Jaeger

Pita with selfmade garlic Mayonnaise (no pic of that )
Nothing more needed 








Cheers Fabian


----------



## Koop

Turmeric black pepper chicken with chopped asparagus over rice.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> Speaking of bangers, I was looking at Nigel Slater's recipe for toad in a hole today. Lots of batter and onion gravy. Might give it a go next week..



I had two bangers and a little Demi glacé so I made toad in a hole with shallot gravy…yum


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with rye.


----------



## Michi

Here with some Texas chilli:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pici al pomodoro con burrata:






Knife used: Moritaka 270 with custom handle


----------



## camochili

Potato-chip Tortilla with peas and a lime aioli and tomato/coriander salsa.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night!


----------



## cooktocut

Yummy curry!


----------



## esoo

I'm not Jewish, but my fiancee is, so it was time for the Passover meal.


----------



## Michi

Dry-aged pork chop with fried potatoes and salad.


----------



## daniel_il

esoo said:


> I'm not Jewish, but my fiancee is, so it was time for the Passover meal.
> View attachment 175202
> 
> View attachment 175203



nice kneidlach


----------



## esoo

daniel_il said:


> nice kneidlach



I had to look that up. Thanks. They are taken from the Bon Appetit recipe. I’m told them and the soup would make a Bubbee proud.


----------



## daniel_il

esoo said:


> I had to look that up. Thanks. They are taken from the Bon Appetit recipe. I’m told them and the soup would make a Bubbee proud.



nice gesture, its looking well made. im sure that now you got the bubbe approve


----------



## Lars

Lamb rump, saffron infused chickpea puree and salsa verde(the euro version).


----------



## DitmasPork

Pakistani Fish Fry + Aloo Chana + Basmati + Ginger-Scallion-Garlic Pesto.


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> Dry-aged pork chop with fried potatoes and salad.
> View attachment 175220


Yum! Can pork be dry aged to the same extent as beef?


----------



## ptolemy

I had a boneless leg of lamb and had no idea what to do with it, so I just marinated it quickly in teryaki and cooked rice risotto style... (chicken stock, garlic, onions, mushroom powder) using jasmine rice... 

Leg of lamb was fried quickly to lightly char it... 

Came out pretty good. Rice wasn't as good, it was a bit gummy, but had good flavor.


----------



## ptolemy

This is for tomorrow... Reverse searing method. Friends birthday


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Yum! Can pork be dry aged to the same extent as beef?


Probably not quite. I really haven't tried the extremely long versions, so I'm not sure. If you want to go much beyond 30 days, I would try only with a very large piece of meat. Otherwise, it would likely dry out too much and turn into a block of wood.

For me, the sweet spot is at 30 days. The meat gets deeper flavour and a little funk that way, without going over the top and tasting like a block of blue cheese.

I've been using the DrySteak Wraps to do the ageing. No separate curing chamber necessary that way.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Happy Easter everyone!

The effort for the meal yesterday was more than worth it. The lamb shank was tender and could be pulled apart completely.

Lamb shawarma with pita bread, tomato harissa paste, tzaziki, hummus, fried onions, tomato cucumber salad, coriander and fries. Everything homemade and very cool...

Regards


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Lamb shawarma with pita bread, tomato harissa paste, tzaziki, hummus, fried onions, tomato cucumber salad, coriander and fries. Everything homemade and very cool...
> 
> View attachment 175329


Looks great! But what were you thinking, torturing those two poor innocent people and forcing them to wait until you were done with your bloody photo?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Michi said:


> Looks great! But what were you thinking, torturing those two poor innocent people and forcing them to wait until you were done with your bloody photo?



haha I had to smack them on there fingers for not eating all the fried onions before the whole meal was on the table


----------



## Michi

Traditional Italian Easter dish; pizza rustica:


----------



## rickbern

Hosted the second Seder last night. There’s a ritual Seder plate that’s supposed to be the centerpiece of the table. Lamb shank, matzo, burnt egg, bitter herb, etc. 

This year I replaced it with this platter of beets and sunflowers as a nod to all the displaced people of Ukraine


----------



## esoo

Last night's meal as we transition between Passover and Easter Sunday 
Her plate:




My plate:




And a slice of awesome apple Passover cake


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with duck confit and gremolata.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KDSDeluxe said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> The effort for the meal yesterday was more than worth it. The lamb shank was tender and could be pulled apart completely.
> 
> Lamb shawarma with pita bread, tomato harissa paste, tzaziki, hummus, fried onions, tomato cucumber salad, coriander and fries. Everything homemade and very cool...
> 
> Regards
> 
> View attachment 175327
> View attachment 175328
> View attachment 175329
> View attachment 175330
> View attachment 175331



Awesome! Even made the pita!


----------



## Oshidashi

For breakfast today, Matzo brei, loaded with caramelized onions. Tasty.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome! Even made the pita!


...I had actually bought a flatbread. But I thought that if you've been in the kitchen preparing it for so long, you can make the pita also by yourself. It was a good decision!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Traditional Easter pho


----------



## camochili

As a starter for our easter lunch we had a Orange Radiccio salad with pesto of ginger and walnuts.
Main dish was a Skrei on a "risotto" of pearl barley with a zucchini salad.


----------



## ptolemy

breakfast for two: steak and cheesy eggs. steal was reverse sear to 120f in oven and then crusted in my demeyere kitchenaid pan


----------



## Oshidashi

Greenbriel said:


> Looks amazing Lars! I LOVE mole enchiladas and have to tackle them one day but it intimidates me! Do you have a recipe you like? Thanks!



Don't forget to toast the worms. My wife and I attended a private cooking class in Oaxaca a few years ago and toasting Maguey worms was among the first steps in preparing our mole. Supposedly, Oaxaca boasts 12 varieties of mole sauce. We also learned later, in Mexico City, that aging mole Poblano for 6 months brings it to heaven.


----------



## esoo

Easter dinner


----------



## parbaked

Cantonese home cooking…Tofu and eggplant braised with ground pork; leftover roast duck and pork belly over gailan, scrambled egg with charred shishito peppers..


----------



## rickbern

esoo said:


> Easter dinner
> View attachment 175432


Bravo, esoo, that looks safe for pesach too

Tell your fiancé that kkf wishes her a zissen yuntif


----------



## luuogle

Made some mushroom risotto and some seared scallops for Easter dinner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> Cantonese Style Watercress & Pork Rib Soup.
> View attachment 168423
> 
> View attachment 168424
> 
> View attachment 168425


My wife and I call this “dippy soup”. We dip the meat into an oyster sauce/ hot sauce mix. I get the butcher the run the ribs thru the bandsaw across the bones in thirds. So the chunks are chopstick friendly.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> My wife and I call this “dippy soup”. We dip the meat into an oyster sauce/ hot sauce mix. I get the butcher the run the ribs thru the bandsaw across the bones in thirds. So the chunks are chopstick friendly.


I'd prefer the ribs cut smaller as you do—but not an option at my supermarket. I do have a meat cleaver, but too lazy to hack away.
Pork and watercress an awesome combo—my go-to Cantonese joint has dumplings stuffed with pork and watercress.


----------



## Lars

Kapuśniak - Polish cabbage and sauerkraut soup. This one is a little posh with lots of bacon and smoked sausage, but just a little cured pork for flavor would be enough to make it delicious!


----------



## Eziemniak

Tartar de atún


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DitmasPork said:


> I'd prefer the ribs cut smaller as you do—but not an option at my supermarket. I do have a meat cleaver, but too lazy to hack away.
> Pork and watercress an awesome combo—my go-to Cantonese joint has dumplings stuffed with pork and watercress.


pork and watercress is a CRAZY good combo. 

want to hear a crazy one? pork and cilantro! like gobs of cilantro. it tastes so different after you cook it in a soup. it feels like a bowl of health.


----------



## Michi

Getting ready to cure some leg ham:




After two days in the cure, two hours of smoking, and three hours of cooking:




And on home-made sourdough bread:


----------



## Caleb Cox

Bibimbap minus any healthy ingredients


----------



## Lars

Linguine with asparagus, ramps and mint.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Asparagus risotto with black forest ham


----------



## camochili

Easter was a lot about cooking at home, but we had a lot of fun, tried out new things and were happy that all turned out quite well.
So here's the last one: Oriental style minced meat strudel with a side salad.
We used a double layer if Yufka where we applied liquid butter to make them stick to each other. Then we filled it with Dill-rice and the minced meat, baked it for 30mins in the oven...


----------



## Eziemniak

Pulpo a la gallega or galician octopus


----------



## Oshidashi

Beef and broccoli, a nice weeknight dish, easy and fun. Especially with a razor sharp Chinese cleaver (CCK 1303 in my case). Threw in a gorgeous red bell pepper.


----------



## Lars

I recently bought a couple of books by Paula Wolfert based on recommendations here on the forum - this is the first recipe I've tried and it was very delicious, thanks KKF!

Cretan greens and tomatoes with black-eyed beans.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato salad and schnitzel


----------



## DitmasPork

Greek Gyro. Last night's riff on Greek gyro, made with pork neck meat (coppa).
Wife's vegetarian, so it'll be gyro all week long.


----------



## MarcelNL

more classical this time, only missing part is parsley (ran out without realizing it)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

SOB!! i had a filling fall out last night while flossing. now i cant eat solid food easily. grrr.

on the bright side, i have some Chinese Century eggs, so i am making JOOK!!


----------



## MarcelNL

Be happy that it's a filling, last time I thought to have lost a filling I found it was half of a molar gone....it took three months to salvage enough of that molar for the dentist to be able to put a cap on that one...


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> SOB!! i had a filling fall out last night while flossing. now i cant eat solid food easily. grrr.
> 
> on the bright side, i have some Chinese Century eggs, so i am making JOOK!!



Sorry to hear that! 

boomchakabowwow's hit list:
jook
vichyssoise
grilled seedless watermelon steak
babaganoush
chopped chicken liver
etc.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

off to a good start.

century egg jook, with lean pork.


----------



## MarcelNL

nothing better than good old porridge ;-)


----------



## esoo

Fiancee made bi Bim bop


----------



## Caleb Cox

First attempt at chongqing chicken, very happy considering that. I'll tweak my coating and ma/la balance next time.


----------



## Raikiri

Vegan breakfast, toasted sourdough, vegan mustard aioli, wild mushrooms, spicy chimichurri, crispy garlic/shallots and some Thai basil.


----------



## parbaked

Salt and pepper pork ribs Cantonese style…




With miso soup; gailan; ginger, scallion tofu and natto for wifey…




Air fried in my induction range; potato starch coating…crispy




Toppings for the ribs and tofu: ginger, garlic, scallion and a Serrano chili


----------



## camochili

boomchakabowwow said:


> off to a good start.
> 
> century egg jook, with lean pork.
> 
> View attachment 175874
> View attachment 175875


I taught my daughter once, to taste before complaining. She learned the lesson and apart from being quite picky, she tastes most of the things she may get served.
Well, as i am a good teacher, i had to stick to my word when i was in HK and we had been served a chinese meal. One of the dishes was similar to the one you made. Century egg one of the components. I did it and ate the whole soup, but have to admit, that it is not of my taste. And the taste/smell comes up a second time, later...


----------



## camochili

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 175901
> 
> First attempt at chongqing chicken, very happy considering that. I'll tweak my coating and ma/la balance next time.


No worries about first time, it looks great!


----------



## Lars

Roasted veggie enchiladas with creamy tomatillo sauce and melted cheese.


----------



## chiffonodd

Caleb Cox said:


> Traditional Easter pho





Caleb Cox said:


>



If you leave it in the fridge for three days you can resurrect it on the stovetop.


----------



## Caleb Cox

chiffonodd said:


> If you leave it in the fridge for three days you can resurrect it on the stovetop.


HA! I bought the beef bones, etc on Friday, so I joked they rose again on the third day. Mmmmm, sacrilicious...


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti carbonara







Egg yolks, pecorino and parmigiana 



Guanciale




Emulsified with guanciale fat and pasta water in double boiler


----------



## Michi

Caleb Cox said:


> First attempt at chongqing chicken, very happy considering that. I'll tweak my coating and ma/la balance next time.


I am absolutely going to try this!


----------



## Caleb Cox

Michi said:


> I am absolutely going to try this!


Absolutely! Keep us posted. My lessons were salt well up front, use a lot more dry chili than you think is right, and a lot less Sichuan peppercorn. I quickly deep fried 3 times in a wok, poured off the oil, then dry fried in seasonings, hit with a tbsp or so of sugar in the last minute or so. Cobbled the recipe together after watching enough YouTube videos to feel like an expert. Exactly three.


----------



## Lars

Tacos with avocado-dressed shrimp a la mexicana


----------



## DitmasPork

Massive salad last night.
Greek Pork Neck Gyro + Quinoa & Black Eyed Peas with Turmeric, Thai Chili, Jeera + Turkish Shepherd’s Salad + Lettuce, Tomato, Red Onion + Tzatziki + Supermarket Pickles + Olives + Lemon + Oregano Leaf
In this meal—no rice, fries or flatbread; small portion of meat, a mostly plant-based meal.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Massive salad last night.
> Greek Pork Neck Gyro + Quinoa & Black Eyed Peas with Turmeric, Thai Chili, Jeera + Turkish Shepherd’s Salad + Lettuce, Tomato, Red Onion + Tzatziki + Supermarket Pickles + Olives + Lemon + Oregano Leaf
> In this meal—no rice, fries or flatbread; small portion of meat, a mostly plant-based meal.
> View attachment 176175
> 
> View attachment 176176
> 
> View attachment 176179


Looks great!


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Looks great!


Cheers! I'm forced into playing with low cholesterol, low carb cookery—gotta get cholesterol and sugar levels down before the next time I see the doc. Really miss pork bellies.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I'm forced into playing with low cholesterol, low carb cookery—gotta get cholesterol and sugar levels down before the next time I see the doc. Really miss pork bellies.


I feel your pain, I just started adding psyllium husk into my diet to get those LDL #s in better shape, we'll see.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragu' alla bolognese


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> I feel your pain, I just started adding psyllium husk into my diet to get those LDL #s in better shape, we'll see.



What does psyllium husk do? I've never heard of it. Been wanting to try chia seeds, seems like a challenging ingredient.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> What does psyllium husk do? I've never heard of it. Been wanting to try chia seeds, seems like a challenging ingredient.


It is basically a very effective soluble fiber that the FDA has allowed folks to market as heart healthy and to make certain claims based on clinical research that it has been shown to reduce risk of heart disease, and also 'may' reduce the risk of type 2 diabetes. I'm mainly in it for the affect on LDL, which for some reason has spiked for me in the last year or so. 
It is the main ingredient in the well known supplement, Metamucil, but I avoid that because I don't want to ingest aspartame, which I'm not sure it is proven, but there is some evidence aspartame may alter you gut microbiome in a negative way. I mix plain powdered psyllium husk with water and a small splash of OJ. I just started, so I'm a ways from knowing if this will have the desired effect for me. I think some people use it in cuisine, which I have not explored yet.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> It is basically a very effective soluble fiber that the FDA has allowed folks to market as heart healthy and to make certain claims based on clinical research that it has been shown to reduce risk of heart disease, and also 'may' reduce the risk of type 2 diabetes. I'm mainly in it for the affect on LDL, which for some reason has spiked for me in the last year or so.
> It is the main ingredient in the well known supplement, Metamucil, but I avoid that because I don't want to ingest aspartame, which I'm not sure it is proven, but there is some evidence aspartame may alter you gut microbiome in a negative way. I mix plain powdered psyllium husk with water and a small splash of OJ. I just started, so I'm a ways from knowing if this will have the desired affect for me. I think some people use it in cuisine, which I have not explored yet.



I'm intrigued. My cholesterol and blood sugar is on the high side, just over the line—doc suggested putting me on a cholesterol lowering drug, which I declined, telling her I'd rather take a stab at diet/lifestyle changes to lower the levels. Seriously, I blame the pandemic for changes in my levels—paying for over indulgence of high fat cookery and ice cream. Gonna look into mixing psyllium into curries, etc.


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> I'm intrigued. My cholesterol and blood sugar is on the high side, just over the line—doc suggested putting me on a cholesterol lowering drug, which I declined, telling her I'd rather take a stab at diet/lifestyle changes to lower the levels. Seriously, I blame the pandemic for changes in my levels—paying for over indulgence of high fat cookery and ice cream. Gonna look into mixing psyllium into curries, etc.


That sounds so familiar, we are leading parallel lives it seems... As far as blame, it is tough to tell, some of it is lifestyle, but a lot of it is genetic too. Honestly I think I have DNA to thank for my own decent blood sugar levels, it certainly isn't my diet and exercise <or lack thereof>. Although I'm glad spring is finally here, I will be getting out a bit more on the kayak, bike, and such. If I don't make a decent dent in it by my next visit, it will probably be statins or something like that in my future.


You might want to look into intermittent fasting for blood sugar control. I was doing that for weight loss because I seem to have better luck sticking to that than I do more traditional low calorie diets. I was doing it strictly for weight loss, but in my research I remember seeing that it may have a positive effect on blood sugar levels.


----------



## DitmasPork

chefwp said:


> That sounds so familiar, we are leading parallel lives it seems... As far as blame, it is tough to tell, some of it is lifestyle, but a lot of it is genetic too. Honestly I think I have DNA to thank for my own decent blood sugar levels, it certainly isn't my diet and exercise <or lack thereof>. Although I'm glad spring is finally here, I will be getting out a bit more on the kayak, bike, and such. If I don't make a decent dent in it by my next visit, it will probably be statins or something like that in my future.
> 
> 
> You might want to look into intermittent fasting for blood sugar control. I was doing that for weight loss because I seem to have better luck sticking to that than I do more traditional low calorie diets. I was doing it strictly for weight loss, but in my research I remember seeing that it may have a positive effect on blood sugar levels.



I'm actually fasting today! My DNA's pretty good—it's my cooking and eating habits, I'm certain; the good ethnic food in my neighborhood are all cholesterol bombs. My wife's a pescatarian—so I'd ended up eating waaaaaay bigger portions of any meats I cook. Been 2 months since seeing the doc, lost about 10 lbs, which I'm chuffed about.


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wagyu brisket tallow cures cholesterol problems, I heard.


----------



## DitmasPork

Caleb Cox said:


> View attachment 176201
> View attachment 176202
> 
> Wagyu brisket tallow cures cholesterol problems, I heard.



Mmmmm, I've been to a burger joint in Santa Monica that fries their fries in beef tallow, good stuff.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> Massive salad last night.
> Greek Pork Neck Gyro + Quinoa & Black Eyed Peas with Turmeric, Thai Chili, Jeera + Turkish Shepherd’s Salad + Lettuce, Tomato, Red Onion + Tzatziki + Supermarket Pickles + Olives + Lemon + Oregano Leaf
> In this meal—no rice, fries or flatbread; small portion of meat, a mostly plant-based meal.
> View attachment 176175
> 
> View attachment 176176
> 
> View attachment 176179



Bro where do you get these menu ideas? Looks awesome as always.


----------



## M1k3

DitmasPork said:


> Mmmmm, I've been to a burger joint in Santa Monica that fries their fries in beef tallow, good stuff.


The Strand House in Manhattan Beach does this also. And Larry's Hamburgers near me in San Pedro.


----------



## chiffonodd

M1k3 said:


> The Strand House in Manhattan Beach does this also. And Larry's Hamburgers near me in San Pedro.



I use dog tallow to brew potions in Witcher III: Wild Hunt, similar effects.


----------



## parbaked

DitmasPork said:


> Mmmmm, I've been to a burger joint in Santa Monica that fries their fries in beef tallow, good stuff.


McDonald’s fried their fries in beef tallow until 1990!
Fun fact: Belgian frites were originally fried in a blend of horse and ox tallow…


----------



## OnionSlicer

Nothing fancy, just a bit of knife exercise for a health-conscious quinoa salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

parbaked said:


> McDonald’s fried their fries in beef tallow until 1990!
> Fun fact: Belgian frites were originally fried in a blend of horse and ox tallow…



Yes, I'm aware of how McDonald's magical fries were made—sad that a lawsuit forced them to change the recipe.


----------



## Lars

Duck breast with garlic mojo and roasted beet salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> Bro where do you get these menu ideas? Looks awesome as always.



Cheers! I'm just being resourceful, working with what I have—lucky to live in a very diverse neighborhood near lots of interesting markets. ...also, the massive cookbook collection is useful when needing inspiration.


----------



## chiffonodd

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I'm just being resourceful, working with what I have—lucky to live in a very diverse neighborhood near lots of interesting markets. ...also, the massive cookbook collection is useful when needing inspiration.



Yes I'm quite envious of your access to amazing world cuisine/produce etc. Used to have it pretty good in Seattle, but now I'm in rural Oregon for a few years and it's pretty bleak. Le sigh. 

My brother lives in Manhattan at the moment but is moving to Brooklyn early summer, I'll be visiting in the fall. Definitely gonna need your recommendations for places to hit up! Start brainstorming now


----------



## camochili

Lentil spinach curry with Naan bread


----------



## DitmasPork

chiffonodd said:


> Yes I'm quite envious of your access to amazing world cuisine/produce etc. Used to have it pretty good in Seattle, but now I'm in rural Oregon for a few years and it's pretty bleak. Le sigh.
> 
> My brother lives in Manhattan at the moment but is moving to Brooklyn early summer, I'll be visiting in the fall. Definitely gonna need your recommendations for places to hit up! Start brainstorming now



Happy to give you recommendations for my Brooklyn food orbit. Queens is one of the more exciting boroughs to explore IMHO.


----------



## Michi

Anzac biscuits:


----------



## Caleb Cox

Wagyu brisket, baked beans, mac and cheese, slaw. Very happy.


----------



## esoo




----------



## Michi

Peppadews from the garden, pickled and filled with cream cheese and herbs.


----------



## Michi

Fresh-baked focaccia with home-made ham:


----------



## Michi

Home-made chestnut pasta, with chicken breast and a mushroom and chestnut cream sauce finished with cognac.


----------



## Lars

Had 1/2 duck breast leftover from yesterday, so it was an easy decision to make Biksemad. My mother kindly brought me a bunch of ramps from her garden today, so I threw in a handful at the end of cooking. Enjoyed it very much..!


----------



## MarcelNL

DitmasPork said:


> I'm intrigued. My cholesterol and blood sugar is on the high side, just over the line—doc suggested putting me on a cholesterol lowering drug, which I declined, telling her I'd rather take a stab at diet/lifestyle changes to lower the levels. Seriously, I blame the pandemic for changes in my levels—paying for over indulgence of high fat cookery and ice cream. Gonna look into mixing psyllium into curries, etc.


OT; don't focus on adding stuff, but on leaving out stuff and more physical activity, try implementing a mediterranean diet with very moderate amounts of meat ;-)


----------



## chefwp

Beautiful day here, I should be out working in the yard. Here we are instead, because the espagnole sauce must be made. I'll use a bit tonight and freeze some portions for future sauces. Espagnole has always struck me as odd stuff. I find the taste off-putting in the same way the aroma of fish sauce is, but both are completely magic in their ability to elevate a dish, transformative deliciousness when added to other ingredients.
Browning onion, carrot, and tomato paste on the left; and making roux on the right.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> OT; don't focus on adding stuff, but on leaving out stuff and more physical activity, try implementing a mediterranean diet with very moderate amounts of meat ;-)



Word. Mediterranean diet was recommended by my doc.
So far I've cut out cheese, ice cream, lemonade/orange juice, fatty cuts (the pork neck meat I bought was an Easter exception); radically cut back on carbs—walking about 4 miles a day, not enough but a start. However, I am treating myself to one fatty meat dish a week, problem is I often have leftovers.
I've lost weight—but the real test is the next time I do bloodwork.
A big challenge is portioning—I still eat big plates, but have reduced the ratio of meat to veg.


----------



## MarcelNL

You can also make a difference by making choices in types of fatty meat, stuff like Mangalica Pork or Iberico is far less of an issue.


edit; and no punishment to eat ;-)


----------



## Koop

Garlic-roasted chicken thighs with carrots, served with guasacaca sauce, a Venezuelan sauce made with avocado, jalapeno, rice vinegar, zest and juice of lime, plus loads of fresh parsley and cilantro.


----------



## ptolemy

Sorry for 1/2 eaten pic.. I was too busy stuffing face... BBQ beef (chopped) cheese, and pickled onions.


----------



## esoo

Fried up some fish and onion rings.


----------



## Michi

esoo said:


> Fried up some fish and onion rings.


Beer batter?


----------



## esoo

Michi said:


> Beer batter?



yup. 1 cup beer/1 cup club soda/1.5 cups flour/.5 cup corn starch/2 tsps baking powder/salt, pepper, smoked paprika


----------



## Michi

Castagnaccio (Tuscan chestnut cake):


----------



## blokey

Stewed pork belly with potatoes, inspired by one of the dishes I tried.


----------



## Michi

Turmeric and paprika bread, made from two separate doughs:




The spices add a nice touch to the bread, without being over-powering, and it looks pretty:


----------



## chefwp

Pineapples looked decent the other day, so I picked one up. Last night I made a dessert I haven't made in ages to cap off a decadent meal, caramelized pineapple, served with Chantilly cream.
I used to work at a restaurant were the pastry chef made the most sublime coconut sorbet, it was light and silky, and completely homogeneous. That sorbet would be the perfect thing to serve with this pineapple, but all my attempts so far to recreate it have flopped. I need to find the right emulsifying agent to prevent the coconut milk from breaking in the ice cream machine, which so far has consistently happened.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lecithine? or Cyclodextrin ? (as emulsifier for the coconut milk)


----------



## DitmasPork

London Broil, low ‘n’ slow—rubbed with smoked paprika, cumin, black pepper, salt, olive oil.


----------



## Lars

Tuna, bean and pasta salad with a simple vinaigrette and lots of herbs.


----------



## cooktocut

Did some hand chopped beef (first pic picanha, second short rib) for some burgers with this 255 Yanick. I was pretty happy with the finished texture


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Freestyle Shakshuka...


----------



## Koop

Grilled wild Alaskan salmon served over asparagus with peas and capers in a brown butter sauce and chantilly potatoes on the side.


----------



## ayumi_ishida

Japanese Cucumber (Kyuri) Salad


----------



## ayumi_ishida

ayumi_ishida said:


> Japanese Cucumber (Kyuri) Salad
> 
> View attachment 176667



This is an example of the type of simple dish/meal prep for which I thought I wanted a Petty .
But I preferred using my MAC Pro 8" Chef .
I decided on a standard petty rather than a tall one ; Suisin Inox 150mm .
It's light with perfect balance . Fit and finish is excellent , and I like the grippy handle which I think is handsome .
But using it in various scenarios I think it's too light duty , and not sure about the knuckle clearance , I need to use it more .
Sharpness out of the box , not as good as my MAC Pro .
Maybe in a restaurant kitchen this petty would find a lot of use , but for me as a home cook I'm not sure .

I bought it from Miura Knives on eBay ; They are a distributer in Japan for Suisin .
It shipped the same day by DHL Express .
Excellent packing .


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers! I'm forced into playing with low cholesterol, low carb cookery—gotta get cholesterol and sugar levels down before the next time I see the doc. Really miss pork bellies.



Didn't they invent all those statin meds so we can eat pork belly?


----------



## Oshidashi

OnionSlicer said:


> Nothing fancy, just a bit of knife exercise for a health-conscious quinoa salad.
> 
> View attachment 176242
> 
> View attachment 176243
> 
> View attachment 176244


That first photo looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oshidashi said:


> Didn't they invent all those statin meds so we can eat pork belly?


My doc wanted to put me in meds, I declined, told her I’d rather correct levels via diet and lifestyle adjustments. I’d don’t like additional chemicals in my bod—like unnecessary meds, MSG, etc.


----------



## parbaked

Split pea soup with ham hock and a couple of salads…


----------



## Oshidashi

DitmasPork said:


> My doc wanted to put me in meds, I declined, told her I’d rather correct levels via diet and lifestyle adjustments. I’d don’t like additional chemicals in my bod—like unnecessary meds, MSG, etc.



Good luck. Hope that works!


----------



## Kitchenchem

Baked California halibut with dill sauce,Meyer lemon, and spinach.


----------



## chiffonodd

Spaghetti aglio e olio with preserved lemon and calabrian chili.


----------



## Lars

Here is a veggie riff on the old school danish dish Krebinetter. It is usually pork and veal patties that are breaded and fried, but I made cabbage patties instead. Also cooked boiled potatoes and stewed carrot and peas. Proper nostalgia..


----------



## blokey

Comfort potato and pork stew with rice, Lars makes a mean nice knife.


----------



## Perverockstar

Grilled yellow beets with chimichurri, queso fresco, pumpkin seeds, honey and pasilla chili.


----------



## DitmasPork

Skillet Fried Hake Fillet & Roe.


----------



## Lars

Chicken with Puy lentils and tomato.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Parsley potatoes with bean gratin and ginger meatball.


----------



## cooktocut

Steak night!







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ptolemy

Big bowl of carbs (Bolognese sauce)


----------



## chiffonodd

ptolemy said:


> Big bowl of carbs (Bolognese sauce)



Nature's perfect food


----------



## parbaked

5 spice duck breast on shredded cabbage with karashi mustard and Kewpie…




With braised tofu, eggplant & gailan


----------



## blokey

Mapo tofu over noodle, please excuse my messy plating.


----------



## Lars

A rather British affair today - Homemade Gloucester sausages, colcannon and Colman's mustard.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greek Style Pork Neck Meat Gyro—variations on a theme.
Fact—my wife doesn’t eat pork, nor any other four legged or winged animal. Therefore, whenever I cook up meat, it's leftovers galore.
Here're five plates featuring the pork neck meat (coppa) gyro I made. My intentions were for a larger plant-based to meat ratio; lower carb, plate composition—all plates could benefit from smaller portions of meat, but it's so darn tasty!


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> A rather British affair today - Homemade Gloucester sausages, colcannon and Colman's mustard.


Lars…your sausages look amazing, but colcannon is Irish. You’d have to pan fry it and call it “bubble and squeak” for it to be British!


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Lars…your sausages look amazing, but colcannon is Irish. You’d have to pan fry it and call it “bubble and squeak” for it to be British!


Thanks, but no - Ireland is very much a part of the British isles..!


----------



## parbaked

Ok but I’m not telling any of my Irish pals that they’re British…

Last night I made shogayaki (ginger pork) with hiyayakko (chilled tofu), daikon no nimono (dashi braised daikon) and a Ukrainian inspired cucumber, radish salad.


----------



## Lars

parbaked said:


> Ok but I’m not telling any of my Irish pals that they’re British…


They deserve to know..!


----------



## BillHanna

parbaked said:


> Ok but I’m not telling any of my Irish pals that they’re British…


I recommend not telling the Scottish either. I made that mistake once. Once.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today we had delicious oriental red lentil chili chorizo stew with crispy ham and crispy flatbread and lemon balm garlic yoghurt. But it also needed to delete it


----------



## parbaked

BillHanna said:


> I recommend not telling the Scottish either. I made that mistake once. Once.


Yeah...a Scot once explained to me that Britain without the Great is just England and Wales....


----------



## ayumi_ishida

Late lunch


----------



## cooktocut

Kålpudding!

Really nailed the color of the cabbage this time around.


----------



## Lars

cooktocut said:


> Kålpudding!


Heja Sverige!


----------



## Lars

Chicken enchiladas with tomatillo sauce, habanero hot sauce, white onion and cheese.


----------



## Caleb Cox

The red is hot sauce


----------



## camochili

Funny i saw it above. Last weekend we tried a vegetarian version of Shashuka. Here we used swede


----------



## KDSDeluxe

camochili said:


> Funny i saw it above. Last weekend we tried a vegetarian version of Shashuka. Here we used swede
> View attachment 177204
> View attachment 177205
> View attachment 177206
> View attachment 177207
> View attachment 177208


@camochili have you ever tried 2 compartment tomato paste? It's a way better and tastes more naturally.

Regards


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> @camochili have you ever tried 2 compartment tomato paste? It's a way better and tastes more naturally.
> 
> Regards


I know tomato paste, and used it for the dish, but what is two compartment t.p.? Never heard of it.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Last weekend we tried a vegetarian version of Shashuka.


I thought shakshouka was always vegetarian? (Counting the eggs as vegetarian…)


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> I thought shakshouka was always vegetarian? (Counting the eggs as vegetarian…)


Normally we do it with Merguez


----------



## KDSDeluxe

camochili said:


> I know tomato paste, and used it for the dish, but what is two compartment t.p.? Never heard of it.


Ich schreib es mal auf deutsch2Fach Tomatenmark. Ist meistens Bio. Das schmeckt einfach natürlicher und nicht so extrem. Kriegt man nicht immer im Supermarkt. Hatte selber mal den Tip bekommen. Klare Empfehlung.

LG


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Normally we do it with Merguez


Ah, yes, I can see that working!


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Ich schreib es mal auf deutsch2Fach Tomatenmark.


Double concentrated tomato paste.


----------



## cooktocut

Salmon chowder


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cod with dill, lemon and vermouth. Fried Yukons finished with butter and chives. Smokey, garlicy, sauteed green beans.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Here’s some typical Austrian light dish:
Fresh sheep‘s milk cheese with pumpkin seed oil, a little bit of (balsamic) vinegar and some spring onions. Add tomatoes and some bread and you have a light dish for warm days outside…


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> I thought shakshouka was always vegetarian? (Counting the eggs as vegetarian…)


Normally we do it with Mergu


KDSDeluxe said:


> Ich schreib es mal auf deutsch2Fach Tomatenmark. Ist meistens Bio. Das schmeckt einfach natürlicher und nicht so extrem. Kriegt man nicht immer im Supermarkt. Hatte selber mal den Tip bekommen. Klare Emohelung.
> 
> LG


Ah cool. Didn't know about it. Will try next time. Sounds good.
Thank you. Danke


----------



## Lars

Made a batch of Marcella Hazan's Bolognese ragu today. It still needs an hour on the hub, before it will spend the night in the fridge.
Will turn it into ready meals for my elderly parents tomorrow as my mother will soon face a month of rehabilitation following surgery.




And since I have been such a good boy I decided to treat myself to a plate of steak frites!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today I opened the barbecue season. Unfortunately it was pretty cold. But still delicious. Vegetable skewers with aubergine, asparagus, courgettes, mushrooms and onions. Served with stuffed mushrooms with cream cheese and pork fillet wrapped in bacon.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Well, since Irish whiskey is responsible for my current condition, I figured I'd let some nice Irish cheddar help change it.  

Leftover green beans with ham and shredded cheese and a couple runny eggs with spicy powder.


----------



## parbaked

Sausage supper…Japanese kurobuta and a German bratwurst with melted cheddar, scallion mash and shallot horseradish gravy…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Red Thai Curry:






Knife used was a Western gyuto from Craig Maher:


----------



## Michi

Leberkäse with freshly-baked Brezen, home-made sweet Bavarian mustard, and Bavarian style potato salad.


----------



## Lars

After banking 4 portions of lasagna, 6 portions of baked rigatoni with ragu and béchamel and 2 portions of the ragu to be had with pasta in the freezer for my parents I made sure that no one was looking and made a sneaky single serving portion of lasagna for dinner..


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Delicious use of leftovers...

Mashed potatoes with onsen egg, fried vegetables from yesterday and Frankfurt sausage.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Freestyle fried rice with veggies only:






Knife used was an S-grind wa-gyuto from @The Edge / Taylor Edgerton:


----------



## cooktocut

Shepherds pie with my very special raquin 

I have to be honest, I didn’t vibe with this knife when I first got it. It got only a little use and has sat for a bit. Today I decided to give it a fresh edge and boy oh boy did she show up! Completely different beast. Makes sense, considering it had to go from Bryan, to Mali the engraver, to Abe, then finally to me. Also makes me wonder how many people give up good knives that just don’t have decent edges on them yet…


----------



## parbaked

Friend dropped off eggs from their coop so I made toaster oven Gruyère soufflés and a duck breast salad with duck fat vinaigrette…


----------



## Caleb Cox




----------



## Lars

6 portions for the freezer and one for dinner. Please forgive the humble appearance and believe me that it was delicious - fish pie with plaice and Jerusalem artichoke mash.


----------



## cooktocut

Lars said:


> 6 portions for the freezer and one for dinner. Please forgive the humble appearance and believe me that it was delicious - fish pie with plaice and Jerusalem artichoke mash.
> View attachment 177530


Aw shucks, you made my shepherds pie feel better


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Dinner german style... sausage salad and pickled cucumber salad...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Creamy corn soup with crème fraiche, croutons and chorizo:






Knife used was a „fun chopper“ made by German maker Uwe/suntravel out of 1.2519 with a handle made of stabilized pencils:


----------



## boomchakabowwow

We are currently camping. Made a Thai papaya salad.


----------



## deanb

No pics because I didn’t think I was gonna post this recipe. 50 years ago when I was 22 my Uncle Whitey Carbone taught me how to make Spaghetti sauce. This is an all-day project so take that into account.

Equipment

Large stock pot
Large sharp chef’s knife or gyuto (I use a 270mm Suisin Inox Honyaki Gyuto)
5 qt chef’s pan
12” nonstick frypan

Ingredients 

Good EVOO
1 large onion minced 
I bunch celery minced
At least 30 cloves garlic minced
2 28 oz crushed tomatoes 
1 28 oz diced tomatoes
1 12 oz can tomato paste
3 lbs pork cut into bite sized pieces
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breast cut into bite sized pieces
Herbs and spices (more on this later)

Directions

Pre-heat the chef’s pan for a few minutes then add some EVOO and sauté the minced onion, celery, and garlic until the onions are translucent, 5 to 10 minutes, stirring constantly. In the mean time heat the 2 cans of crushed tomatoes in the stock pot. After sautéing the onions, celery, and garlic add to stock pot. Simmer on low heat for a couple hours until tender.

Brown the pork and chicken in the frypan. This will require cooking in batches. Add to stockpot and simmer until the pork is very tender.

Herbs and spices

This is obviously to taste but I start off with:

2 bunches fresh Basil chopped 
4 tbsp dried oregano
3 tbsp crushed Allspice
4 tbsp ground coriander 
4 tbsp thyme
1/3 cup sugar

Add the herbs and spices 1/2 hour before you’re done.


----------



## deanb

Oh yeah add the tomato paste near the end and add the diced tomatoes then too.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough buttermilk pancakes with home-made leg ham and Canadian maple syrup.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Frittata.


----------



## parbaked

Italian wedding soup with a pita “pizza”…







Made enough meatballs for a bonus batch of meatball pomodoro for tomorrow.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

parbaked said:


> Italian wedding soup with a pita “pizza”…
> View attachment 177647
> View attachment 177648
> 
> Made enough meatballs for a bonus batch of meatball pomodoro.
> View attachment 177651



We love to use up pita, tortillas, naan, etc. by making pizzas.


----------



## timebard

Chicken drumsticks with lazy scalloped potatoes, shaved brussel sprouts, portobellos.


----------



## MarcelNL

deanb said:


> No pics because I didn’t think I was gonna post this recipe. 50 years ago when I was 22 my Uncle Whitey Carbone taught me how to make Spaghetti sauce. This is an all-day project so take that into account.
> 
> Equipment
> 
> Large stock pot
> Large sharp chef’s knife or gyuto (I use a 270mm Suisin Inox Honyaki Gyuto)
> 5 qt chef’s pan
> 12” nonstick frypan
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Good EVOO
> 1 large onion minced
> I bunch celery minced
> At least 30 cloves garlic minced
> 2 28 oz crushed tomatoes
> 1 28 oz diced tomatoes
> 1 12 oz can tomato paste
> 3 lbs pork cut into bite sized pieces
> 1 lb boneless skinless chicken breast cut into bite sized pieces
> Herbs and spices (more on this later)
> 
> Directions
> 
> Pre-heat the chef’s pan for a few minutes then add some EVOO and sauté the minced onion, celery, and garlic until the onions are translucent, 5 to 10 minutes, stirring constantly. In the mean time heat the 2 cans of crushed tomatoes in the stock pot. After sautéing the onions, celery, and garlic add to stock pot. Simmer on low heat for a couple hours until tender.
> 
> Brown the pork and chicken in the frypan. This will require cooking in batches. Add to stockpot and simmer until the pork is very tender.
> 
> Herbs and spices
> 
> This is obviously to taste but I start off with:
> 
> 2 bunches fresh Basil chopped
> 4 tbsp dried oregano
> 3 tbsp crushed Allspice
> 4 tbsp ground coriander
> 4 tbsp thyme
> 1/3 cup sugar
> 
> Add the herbs and spices 1/2 hour before you’re done.



Sounds quite similar to the recipe I learned decades ago during a Sicilian cooking workshop but lost the papers, just for my sanity; this IS a batch that feeds a small town but for how many approximately? (no way I can freeze this much)


----------



## Lars

Veggie curry with chickpeas, almonds, sweet potato and carrot via a recipe from Marcus Waring. Super comfy and really delicious.


----------



## DitmasPork

Curry Rice Bowl—Spice Route—Globetrotting—Pork 'n' Curry Donburi.
Bengali style Chana Masala + Reverse Braised Jamaican Jerk Pork + Armenian Yogurt + Carolina Rice + Thai Chili + Bermuda Red Onion + Japanese Chef's Knife and Bowl.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Crème de maïs avec une tour de boudin noir, crème fraîche, radis cresson et pain artisanal à l’épeautre croustillant beurré:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Cheeseburger with 200g patty and caramelized onions, cucumber relish, spring onions, romaine lettuce, green asparagus with black forest ham, onsen egg and sour lemon garlic cream.


----------



## kidsos

Found a really really really nice red sea bream (Tai) today and was wanting to break out my deba and yanagi out for a few days already. So I made some sashimi, nigiri, quick shoyuzuke cucumbers and a rice bowl with spring onion, the collars and sesame spinach.
(Also found the best soy sauce i've ever tasted here in the Netherlands)


----------



## DitmasPork

kidsos said:


> Found a really really really nice red sea bream (Tai) today and was wanting to break out my deba and yanagi out for a few days already. So I made some sashimi, nigiri, quick shoyuzuke cucumbers and a rice bowl with spring onion, the collars and sesame spinach.
> (Also found the best soy sauce i've ever tasted here in the Netherlands)
> 
> View attachment 177733
> View attachment 177734
> View attachment 177735
> 
> View attachment 177744
> 
> View attachment 177736
> View attachment 177737
> View attachment 177738


Bravo! Nice fish session. Love Kishibori shoyu.


----------



## daniel_il

Favourite combination


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Salad.






Romaine, Brussel sprouts, zucchini, red onion, green apple, dried cranberries, goat cheese, ham and a honey mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali Beef Shin Curry.


----------



## parbaked

Yuzu kosho chicken, tuna poke lettuce wraps, sesame noodles and celery tofu salad.














Noodle toppings 




Pantry essentials…


----------



## Lars

Chicken Tinga Tacos


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kohlrabi and pea puree seasoned with lemon, with raw salad of kohlrabi, peas and leeks with poached egg (unfortunately the yolk was no longer runny), kohlrabi chips and frankfurter bratwurst.


----------



## parbaked

Lamb pitas with homemade tzatziki and tahini…


----------



## deanb

MarcelNL said:


> Sounds quite similar to the recipe I learned decades ago during a Sicilian cooking workshop but lost the papers, just for my sanity; this IS a batch that feeds a small town but for how many approximately? (no way I can freeze this much)


This recipe is for 6-7 quarts of sauce. I forgot to mention that you need to add boiling water from time to time to keep the sauce consistency from getting too thick.


----------



## esoo

Carbonara


----------



## blokey

Simple meal today, Hangar steak and black pepper shallot pan sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

Oyster snack.
Beausoleil Oysters—cucumber, ponzu, yuzu kosho, ginger-scallion-garlic pesto.


----------



## Lars

Here is a before and after of todays adventure cooking on the weber kettle.
Grilling is always a little daunting to me as I'm used to the precision of my stove and oven and only grill once in a while, but today it went really well..
Chicken alla diavolo, new potatoes and asparagus with a lemon and prosciutto vinaigrette.


----------



## chiffonodd

Lars said:


> Here is a before and after of todays adventure cooking on the weber kettle.
> Grilling is always a little daunting to me as I'm used to the precision of my stove and oven and only grill once in a while, but today it went really well..
> Chicken alla diavolo, new potatoes and asparagus with a lemon and prosciutto vinaigrette.
> View attachment 178141
> 
> View attachment 178142



Temp control on my little weber charcoal grill makes me crazy. The quantity of coals, how long you preheat/let cool, how you arrange them, where you place the product, controlling flare ups, lid on/lid off, direct vs. indirect heat. It's a constant dance with a ton of variables. Very rewarding if you master it but I'm definitely not anywhere near there yet!

Nice work on this meal, though- looks great!


----------



## Lars

chiffonodd said:


> Temp control on my little weber charcoal grill makes me crazy. The quantity of coals, how long you preheat/let cool, how you arrange them, where you place the product, controlling flare ups, lid on/lid off, direct vs. indirect heat. It's a constant dance with a ton of variables. Very rewarding if you master it but I'm definitely not anywhere near there yet!
> 
> Nice work on this meal, though- looks great!


Thank you! A dance is a great way to describe it. I feel your pain though - today was my lucky day, I guess..


----------



## btbyrd




----------



## boomchakabowwow

this meal is as rustic as it gets. we caught some fish and put them straight onto the fire after dispatching them. no scaling or gutting of the fish. then you simply peel the skin back and go to town on the edible bits. trust me, the definition of "edible bits" vary wildly among the group.

we ate them with all the typical south east Asian herbs and lettuce wraps. dipping sauce for sure. my first time eating this..but i was with professionals. haha..


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup


----------



## parbaked

Meatball pomodoro…



Crostini for me




Rigatoni for wifey




Cheesy toast


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

KDSDeluxe said:


> Potato soup
> 
> View attachment 178162
> View attachment 178163
> View attachment 178164



What is that gorgeous knife?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

HumbleHomeCook said:


> What is that gorgeous knife?


It‘s a Mazaki 240 mm Kurouchi with Taihei handle.


----------



## Greenbriel

DitmasPork said:


> Oyster snack.
> Beausoleil Oysters—cucumber, ponzu, yuzu kosho, ginger-scallion-garlic pesto.
> View attachment 178135
> 
> View attachment 178136
> 
> View attachment 178137
> 
> View attachment 178138
> 
> View attachment 178139
> 
> View attachment 178140


Beautiful. Where are you getting your oysters?


----------



## Greenbriel

"Old Beijing Carrot Fritters"


----------



## DitmasPork

Greenbriel said:


> Beautiful. Where are you getting your oysters?


These are from ‘aqua best’ near the grand st b/d station. Good selection, the guy running it let me taste a sample. Pricier than other Chinatown fish mongers, but still reasonably priced, quality stuff.


----------



## daddy yo yo

DitmasPork said:


> Oyster snack.
> Beausoleil Oysters—cucumber, ponzu, yuzu kosho, ginger-scallion-garlic pesto.
> View attachment 178135
> 
> View attachment 178136
> 
> View attachment 178137
> 
> View attachment 178138
> 
> View attachment 178139
> 
> View attachment 178140


For a short moment I was holding my breath in fear you might have used the Shig to open the oysters…


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> For a short moment I was holding my breath in fear you might have used the Shig to open the oysters…


Shig and Kato are my beaters.
Nah, Shig used for cucumber garnish, and salad I’d eaten with it—the oyster would’ve easily won the battle.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Here is a before and after of todays adventure cooking on the weber kettle.
> Grilling is always a little daunting to me as I'm used to the precision of my stove and oven and only grill once in a while, but today it went really well..
> Chicken alla diavolo, new potatoes and asparagus with a lemon and prosciutto vinaigrette.
> View attachment 178141
> 
> View attachment 178142


I'm with you on grilling. Fortunately my wife is a talented and enthusiastic Grillmistress!


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza with roasted onion, mushroom and asparagus.


----------



## MarcelNL

Greenbriel said:


> I'm with you on grilling. Fortunately my wife is a talented and enthusiastic Grillmistress!


 I'm not sure if it is me or that you intentionally made it sound how I interpret that


----------



## parbaked

Smashed baby red potatoes, garlic and parmigiana served with pan fried Kurobuta sausage and shallot gravy…


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> I'm not sure if it is me or that you intentionally made it sound how I interpret that


It's you Marcel


----------



## Jaeger

Catched some trouts last weekend on a near trout pond and made one of them today.

Was pretty good


----------



## daddy yo yo

Breaking in my new Western suji from @KAMON Knives today. Ben was hesitant when I wanted a suji with Western handle. Well, what does he know, right!? 

All kidding aside, Ben is my man. I have said it before and I will keep saying it for the rest of my life: if I could have only one knife or knives from only one maker, it would be by @KAMON Knives.

Roastbeef with sauce Tartare, asparagus and sauce Hollandaise, and some potatoes:


----------



## ayumi_ishida

ayumi_ishida said:


> This is an example of the type of simple dish/meal prep for which I thought I wanted a Petty .
> But I preferred using my MAC Pro 8" Chef .
> I decided on a standard petty rather than a tall one ; Suisin Inox 150mm .
> It's light with perfect balance . Fit and finish is excellent , and I like the grippy handle which I think is handsome .
> But using it in various scenarios I think it's too light duty , and not sure about the knuckle clearance , I need to use it more .
> Sharpness out of the box , not as good as my MAC Pro .
> Maybe in a restaurant kitchen this petty would find a lot of use , but for me as a home cook I'm not sure .
> 
> I bought it from Miura Knives on eBay ; They are a distributer in Japan for Suisin .
> It shipped the same day by DHL Express .
> Excellent packing .



So far I'm finding this 150mm Petty better for eating than cooking .
( Take-Away Roast Beef )


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Roast rack of lamb with mint, parsley, garlic marinade. I know the lamb looks uni-colored int he pick but it was pink in the middle (140F). Tomato, cucumber, radish salad with a yogurt, lemon, dill, cumin dressing. Spicy rice and warm pita.


----------



## daddy yo yo

ayumi_ishida said:


> So far I'm finding this 150mm Petty better for eating than cooking .
> ( Take-Away Roast Beef )
> 
> View attachment 178351


I was thinking about smth like this before. But then I thought cutting on my plates with an expensive Japanese hard and brittle petty wouldn’t do them any good… But your board is the next level of addiction. Who cares about nice and fancy plates when you can cut with a good knife on a plastic board!?


----------



## Michi

Getting ready for some chicken heart and chanterelle ragout:




A Römertopf is a great way to cook low-and-slow dishes such as this:




After two hours in the oven at 180 ºC:




PS: I cut all the ingredients with a knife


----------



## Migraine

Tacos with chicken tinga, refried beans, guacamole, onions picked in orange and grapefruit juice, lime sour crème and coriander.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Warm crispy baguette with leftovers from yesterday‘s roastbeef, salad, tomatoe, cucumber, red pepper, sauce tartare and Dijonnaise and garnished with some potato chips and a bit of blue cheese. Whatever you can’t see is underneath the chips and salad . The lid is behind the pile of food you can see… Oh, and I almost forgot to mention a terrific Czech beer!






The new Suji from @KAMON Knives is more than I ever dreamed of:


----------



## DitmasPork

daddy yo yo said:


> Warm crispy baguette with leftovers from yesterday‘s roastbeef, salad, tomatoe, cucumber, red pepper, sauce tartare and Dijonnaise and garnished with some potato chips and a bit of blue cheese. Whatever you can’t see is underneath the chips and salad . The lid is behind the pile of food you can see… Oh, and I almost forgot to mention a terrific Czech beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Suji from @KAMON Knives is more than I ever dreamed of:


Man, love the second photo—serious knife attacking a serious piece of meat.


----------



## Lars

Butterflied pork loin stuffed with sage, rosemary, parsley and lemon zest. Roasted with new potatoes, the leftover lemon and herb stalks. While the pork rested i tossed the potatoes with spinach and thinly sliced fennel.
Tried some different setting on the camera and it's obvious that I'm not ready to move on from the auto settings yet..!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Marinated sweet potatoes, asparagus salad with strawberries, shallots, radishes and radish greens, roasted pine nuts and pumpkin seeds, parmesan and veal cutlets.


----------



## Migraine

Pizza with buffalo mozzarella, nduja and mushrooms. Sauce was blitzed San marzano tomatoes, basil and salt. Done in the Ooni.

Best attempt yet I think.


----------



## parbaked

Easy Kaisen-Don with sashimi from Nijiya Market and fresh wasabi from Half Moon Bay…


----------



## Caleb Cox

Miyazaki A5 tenderloin, salted and seared on the Iwatani, eggy rice. My first A5 tenderloin, awesome but for my dollar I prefer the fattier cuts.


----------



## blokey

Pan fried chicken with lemon shallot sauce and mashes, some diced carrots mixed inside for vitamins.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Late Sunday breakfast:

Brioche, egg Benedict with its mighty companion, Hollandaise and fresh asparagus, spinach and an ultra thin slice of leftover roastbeef:


----------



## Boynutman

Technically it is not cooking, but 7kg of our favorite mayonnaise from our trip to France .


----------



## MarcelNL

I wonder why?



https://www.jumbo.com/producten/amora-mayonnaise-de-dijon-235g-102503POT


----------



## Boynutman

MarcelNL said:


> I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jumbo.com/producten/amora-mayonnaise-de-dijon-235g-102503POT



Yeah I know, but it is the pleasure of buying it there like yeeeears ago when it was only available in France. 
Plus it's still three times cheaper. Bounty hunting!


----------



## MarcelNL

I get the bounty hunting part, shopping in those huge grocery stores with tons of delicacies is FUN!


----------



## Lars

Leftover pork roast with a side of spinach, chickpeas, yoghurt and pickled red onion.


----------



## camochili

Salmon grilled on cedar wood with couscous salad and some fried asparagus


----------



## talcum

Ribs for Mother's Day and my 'modified' Shun boning knife.
Galena street rub with cherry coke mist.


----------



## RonB

My wife requested a chicken dish she really likes, so I made it. I also made some sandwich bread and some rolls.


----------



## Ekim317

Paella for Mother's Day dinner. Always a hit.

And I know, I know. Chorizo doesn't belong in paella. But what can I say, I like it.


----------



## blokey

Chinese style beef and daikon stew, some stir fried cabbage, healthy little meal.


----------



## BazookaJoe

Ekim317 said:


> Paella for Mother's Day dinner. Always a hit.
> 
> And I know, I know. Chorizo doesn't belong in paella. But what can I say, I like it.
> 
> View attachment 178622
> View attachment 178623
> View attachment 178624


Wow, another paella for Mother’s Day. Don’t know if it’s a thing… but it should be.


----------



## Michi

RonB said:


> I also made some sandwich bread and some rolls.


Nice scoring job there, looks great!


----------



## Ekim317

BazookaJoe said:


> Wow, another paella for Mother’s Day. Don’t know if it’s a thing… but it should be.


Yeah, it really should. And team chorizo! Lol

I would prefer to eat yours but the wife isn't big on seafood, and seeing how it's for mother's day......


----------



## Lars

Was going to make the danish version of a frittata called "Æggekage" today with hot smoked mackerel, but since I'm an idiot I forgot that my fishmonger is closed on mondays.
Things kind of escalated from there and I ended up with chicken, grilled asparagus, greek lemon potatoes plus a spinach and mint salad with feta and tzatziki


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Was going to make the danish version of a frittata called "Æggekage" today with hot smoked mackerel, but since I'm an idiot I forgot that my fishmonger is closed on mondays.
> Things kind of escalated from there and I ended up with chicken, grilled asparagus, greek lemon potatoes plus a spinach and mint salad with feta and tzatziki
> View attachment 178682


I definitely like that kind of frittata!!!


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Was going to make the danish version of a frittata called "Æggekage" today
> […]
> escalated from there and I ended up with chicken, grilled asparagus […]


Well, that is almost, but not quite, entirely unlike Æggekage…


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Well, that is almost, but not quite, entirely unlike Æggekage…


Na und


----------



## blokey

Thick cut steak, little bit more done than I like but not something that a nice pan sauce can't fix.


----------



## cooktocut

Not cooking, yet, but had to show my most recent pepper order… so many dishes to be made now!!


----------



## simona

Chicken paiten off to the side


----------



## parbaked

Katsuo tataki (seared skipjack) with shiso and fresh wasabi…





Served with hiyayakko tofu and two stir fries: beef with gai lan and roast pork, dried bean curd and celery…


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle al Limone.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Light dinner:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pasta Carbonara


----------



## Perverockstar

A simple, basic BUT delicious fried rice! 

Spicy, of course.


----------



## Lars

Habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Caesar salad with avocado bacon and egg


----------



## parbaked

Found Thai basil at the market so made Pad kra pao with “crispy egg”…


----------



## Koop

Grilled mojo marinated pork tenderloin. Served with Cuban rice and a steamed vegetable medley.


----------



## Oshidashi

Linguini with clams. This dish is loaded with clams that were removed from the shells. Only a dozen or so were left in the shells to decorate the top. Very easy and quick dish with minced shallots, a splash of wine, parsley, a pinch of red pepper flakes, good olive oil, tomatoes, salt/pepper and all the juice from the clams. Some chunks of warmed French baguette to dip in the rich sauce and some inexpensive Vesuvio wine rounded out the meal, and our bellies.


----------



## Greasylake

African pepper soup. I went fishing for stocker catfish, met a person from the Congo and traded some fish for dish ideas, fair trade imo. This one is a riff off a few different recipes, and it came out really good. Will definitely make it again, but probably won't double the habaneros next time lol
Excuse my presentation, I couldn't really think of any way to make it look pretty


----------



## Michi

I made "Teewurst Rügenwalder Art" (tea sausage Rügenwald style) on the weekend. It's a fermented and smoked spreadable pork sausage. It is similar in texture to a fine liverwurst or Calabrian Nduja, but spiced differently.

The meat is cold-smoked before making the sausage (which is unusual), and the sausage ferments for two days before being cold-smoked a second time. Among typical spices such as mace, ginger, cardamom, paprika, and white pepper, it also contains a dash of rum and raspberry syrup, which gives it a slightly sweet taste that blends beautifully with the sour and smoky notes.

Here with home-made sourdough rye beer bread:


----------



## camochili

parbaked said:


> Found Thai basil at the market so made Pad kra pao with “crispy egg”…
> View attachment 179156
> View attachment 179158
> View attachment 179157



Nice one...
But what always makes me wonder, and in Germany it is the same, is why organic products come in plastic wrapping. On one hand they try to produce with the utmost care on the green footprint, and then the throw it into plastic...


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> Nice one...
> But what always makes me wonder, and in Germany it is the same, is why organic products come in plastic wrapping. On one hand they try to produce with the utmost care on the green footprint, and then the throw it into plastic...


This! But it probably mainly is a question of keeping produce as fresh as possible for a long time.

Local supermarkets have stopped chilling products such as eggs and herbs. Especially with herbs you can watch those „die“ live in the supermarket. Great thing and super eco friendly! You can throw those away after a few hours…


----------



## parbaked

Kaki fry…fried oysters with Japanese tartar sauce aka egg salad.




Hokkaido scallops, avocado, cucumber on shiso.




Sesame noodles with shredded duck, dried tofu, celery and spinach.




#goodwithbeer


----------



## daddy yo yo

parbaked said:


> Kaki fry…fried oysters with Japanese tartar sauce aka egg salad.
> View attachment 179228
> 
> Hokkaido scallops, avocado, cucumber on shiso.
> View attachment 179229
> 
> Sesame noodles with shredded duck, dried tofu, celery and spinach.
> View attachment 179230
> 
> #goodwithbeer
> View attachment 179232


What beer?


----------



## parbaked

daddy yo yo said:


> What beer?


Local pale ale…


----------



## daddy yo yo

parbaked said:


> Local pale ale…
> View attachment 179234


I try to support local breweries and producers as much as possible!


----------



## Lars

Prawn, fennel and lemon risotto.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Risotto with kohlrabi, ginger and lemon. Served with raw kohlrabi salad and kohlrabi chips.


----------



## daniel_il

Dinner


----------



## Koop

Grilled shrimp over cilantro-avocado-lime sauce with Mexican corn and grilled shishito peppers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Self explanatory


----------



## parbaked

Five spice duck breast with yuzu kosho and karashi mustard; salmon poke on shiso, hiyayakko tofu and spinach gomaae…


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian Ahi Two Ways for a Family Dinner—Sashimi & Fried with Backyard Citrus.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> This! But it probably mainly is a question of keeping produce as fresh as possible for a long time.
> 
> Local supermarkets have stopped chilling products such as eggs and herbs. Especially with herbs you can watch those „die“ live in the supermarket. Great thing and super eco friendly! You can throw those away after a few hours…


Indeed. Buying some mint or cilantro on saturday, on sunday it already looks ready for compost...
Knowing about the problem, why not selling it in plant pots and alive or use compostable wrappings? Hard to follow some ideas that have positive basic message, but get senseless when not thought to the end.


----------



## Lars

Grilled chicken and spring onion tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, cilantro and chicken skin chicharron.


----------



## DitmasPork

Not the completed dish.
Picked up a mahi-mahi from the market—will be the main feature for tonight’s celebratory feast. Lefty deba sharpened and at the ready!


----------



## ptolemy

DitmasPork said:


> Not the completed dish.
> Picked up a mahi-mahi from the market—will be the main feature for tonight’s celebratory feast. Lefty deba sharpened and at the ready!
> View attachment 179416



Nice tease, I am intrigued!


----------



## parbaked

Clam chowder, shrimp Louie and a Ukrainian inspired cucumber, radish salad…Slava Ukraini


----------



## blokey

Not really Chikuzenni since I don't have all the right ingredient but still very filling and warming stew.


----------



## ptolemy

I made a riff on an old USSR seamen dish.. "marakoni po flotski". That translates basically noodles seaman style. My dad once told me when I was a little kid, that when he served on a submarine back in the early 60's, most of the meat hey had was ground beef, so one of their more popular dishes was to cook up ground beef with a lot of onions and a bit of salt and pepper and garlic and just pour it over noodles. The key (according to him) was to use 2x onions vs beef, so as onions caramelize slowly, and then mixed with pasta, it creates this highly flavored beef fat that covers noodles. It was super tasty and filling... I had the original a few times when I was a kid and enjoyed it but now I make it a bit different..

I use chicken thighs and lots of onions, salt, pepper and garlic. It looks very plain but has this flavor, that I just love. I usually cook thighs on a bone, separately and then add. Also chicken fat also adds extra flavor.

I think most will find this dish kinda boring and rightfully so, but to me, it has great flavor and makes even better leftovers


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> I made a riff on an old USSR seamen dish.. "marakoni po flotski".


There is a similar German dish, "Labskaus". Also made with things that were available on sailing boats and had a long shelf life. Ingredients are corned beef, potatoes, onion, pickled cucurmber, pickled beetroot, and spices (mustard, salt, pepper, bay leaf, and cloves).

The whole thing is cooked into a thick paste, sort of the consistency of mashed potato, and often served with pickled herring and a fried egg.

It's great winter warmer food. I haven't made it in ages, need to resurrect that again soon.


----------



## blokey

Michi said:


> There is a similar German dish, "Labskaus". Also made with things that were available on sailing boats and had a long shelf life. Ingredients are corned beef, potatoes, onion, pickled cucurmber, pickled beetroot, and spices (mustard, salt, pepper, bay leave, and cloves).
> 
> The whole thing is cooked into a thick paste, sort of the consistency of mashed potato, and often served with pickled herring and a fried egg.
> 
> It's great winter warmer food. I haven't made it in ages, need to resurrect that again soon.


That image really makes me unease...


----------



## Michi

blokey said:


> That image really makes me unease...


It doesn't look like much, but is really delicious. Salty, sour, meaty, and filling. Great winter food!


----------



## blokey

Michi said:


> It doesn't look like much, but is really delicious. Salty, sour, meaty, and filling. Great winter food!


it does sound vert hearty, I was just refer to the fried egg on the raw meat.


----------



## Michi

blokey said:


> it does sound vert hearty, I was just refer to the fried egg on the raw meat.


That's not raw meat. The whole thing is cooked. The red color comes from the beetroot that goes into the mix.


----------



## blokey

Michi said:


> That's not raw meat. The whole thing is cooked. The red color comes from the beetroot that goes into the mix.


Gotcha, I got try it sometimes.


----------



## Michi

Braided cheese and onion loaf.


----------



## ptolemy

Michi said:


> There is a similar German dish, "Labskaus". Also made with things that were available on sailing boats and had a long shelf life. Ingredients are corned beef, potatoes, onion, pickled cucurmber, pickled beetroot, and spices (mustard, salt, pepper, bay leaf, and cloves).
> 
> The whole thing is cooked into a thick paste, sort of the consistency of mashed potato, and often served with pickled herring and a fried egg.
> 
> It's great winter warmer food. I haven't made it in ages, need to resurrect that again soon.


pickled herring is awesome

that dish looks interesting but I doubt they served it that way


----------



## Lars

Speaking of herring - I just had kippers on rye for lunch!


----------



## Lars

Berbere spiced lamb fillet and cucumber-lentil salad with mint and wild garlic flowers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Berbere spiced lamb fillet and cucumber-lentil salad with mint and wild garlic flowers.
> View attachment 179568


 
Gosh damn Lars. That's a *great* pic!


----------



## chefwp

Is it gilding the lily to put blueberry preserves on blueberry/pecan/spelt-flour pancakes? I think outside of Pittsburgh "spelt flour" is known as "spelled flour" <Pittsburghese insider joke, either yinz get it or uins don't, n'at>


----------



## Chips

parbaked said:


> Easy Kaisen-Don with sashimi from Nijiya Market and fresh wasabi from Half Moon Bay…
> View attachment 178507
> View attachment 178506
> View attachment 178508


 I cant get that HMB farm to answer any attempts to contact (email/calls), I'd love to pick some up locally down there rather than dealing with shipping. I'm not too far away from them in Pacifica. How was your experience with them and the wasabi in general?


----------



## parbaked

Chips said:


> I cant get that HMB farm to answer any attempts to contact (email/calls), I'd love to pick some up locally down there rather than dealing with shipping. I'm not too far away from them in Pacifica. How was your experience with them and the wasabi in general?


I have never dealt with them directly. I buy it at Nijiya Market in Japantown.
The wasabi is delicious. Much better than other available options.
It's expensive, but I'll buy it if I see a good, small piece.


----------



## DitmasPork

Nose-to-Tail Mahi-mahi for last night's supper party.
Wood Grilled Mahi-mahi with Calamansi and Currant Tomato + Mahi-mahi Sashimi + Negi Shiira (Mahi-mahi Tatare)


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Gosh damn Lars. That's a *great* pic!


Thanks - a happy accident for sure!


----------



## ptolemy

DitmasPork said:


> Nose-to-Tail Mahi-mahi for last night's supper party.
> Wood Grilled Mahi-mahi with Calamansi and Currant Tomato + Mahi-mahi Sashimi + Negi Shiira (Mahi-mahi Tatare)
> 
> View attachment 179587
> 
> View attachment 179589
> 
> View attachment 179590
> 
> View attachment 179591
> 
> View attachment 179592
> View attachment 179594


beauty


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> I think outside of Pittsburgh "spelt flour" is known as "spelled flour" <Pittsburghese insider joke, either yinz get it or uins don't, n'at>


Can you clue me in on the joke? I don't get it.

As you might have guessed, I'm not from Pittsburgh


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Nose-to-Tail Mahi-mahi for last night's supper party.
> Wood Grilled Mahi-mahi with Calamansi and Currant Tomato + Mahi-mahi Sashimi + Negi Shiira (Mahi-mahi Tatare)


That looks bloody awesome! Very beautiful!

I take it that the sashimi is all from the same single fish? If so, it's amazing to get that much color contrast from the same fish!

Mahi Mahi is not available in Australia I believe. At least, I've never spotted it at a fish market. If it's around, it's definitely uncommon.


----------



## esoo

First cottage meal of the year. BBQ chicken, home fried potatoes, corn, salad of arugula, feta, tomatoes and strawberries


----------



## DitmasPork

Michi said:


> That looks bloody awesome! Very beautiful!
> 
> I take it that the sashimi is all from the same single fish? If so, it's amazing to get that much color contrast from the same fish!
> 
> Mahi Mahi is not available in Australia I believe. At least, I've never spotted it at a fish market. If it's around, it's definitely uncommon.


Oh, no, no—should’ve mentioned the sashimi platter had both mahi-mahi (light colored) and; ahi (red) from a chunk I bought from same vendor.


----------



## BillHanna

Michi said:


> Can you clue me in on the joke? I don't get it.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not from Pittsburgh


Dialect thing.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pan fried cod with parsley cream sauce.


----------



## 4wa1l

Michi said:


> That looks bloody awesome! Very beautiful!
> 
> I take it that the sashimi is all from the same single fish? If so, it's amazing to get that much color contrast from the same fish!
> 
> Mahi Mahi is not available in Australia I believe. At least, I've never spotted it at a fish market. If it's around, it's definitely uncommon.


It's definitely around but like you say not super common. I know it's a fairly well targeted species for recreational fisherman around Sydney. Nice flavour and supposedly a relatively sustainable fish as they're fast growing.


----------



## DitmasPork

ptolemy said:


> beauty


Cheers! Mahi-mahi are very vivid colored fish, they lose it, turning grayish when dead.


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Not the completed dish.
> Picked up a mahi-mahi from the market—will be the main feature for tonight’s celebratory feast. Lefty deba sharpened and at the ready!
> View attachment 179416


On one of our trips we were on a boat and basically having what the sea offered to us. 
One day we caught a Mahi-Mahi and the cook orepared some Sashimi of it. It was one of the best i ever had. Really a fantastic fish. Enjoy.


----------



## camochili

Football season is coming to an end in Europe and so in between the matches we cooked and i took some quick pics...
Ratatouille of leftovers with Merguez


----------



## daddy yo yo

I love to cook for friends when we’re invited over the weekend:


----------



## RonB

Stir Fried Tacos - I normally like to grill beef cuts whole on the grill for tacos, but bad weather was predicted, so I decided to stir fry the beef inside. It was dry brined and rubbed with taco seasoning before stir frying. They turned out great and I'll cook 'em that way again.


----------



## Lars

Pan fried ling, potato gnocchi and beurre rouge - the fish was like rubber, the gnocchi gloopy and it all ended up in the bin


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> Can you clue me in on the joke? I don't get it.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not from Pittsburgh


So Pittsburgh is known for its unique dialect of American English, and while they may not really use 'spelt' instead of 'spelled' it just didn't seem too far off to me, so I thought I'd have some fun with it. People still employing this accent are affectionately known as 'yinzers' as their plural of 'you' is 'yinz.' I myself grew up in the south, so it was always "y'all" for me, since I've been in Pittsburgh almost 17 years, I can now flow freely between yinz and y'all, sometimes even using them both in the same long sentence. 

Here is a handy Pittsburghese translator:

N'at = and that. An oft-used extender to just about any sentence. ... <I used to have an old Pittsburgher colleague, I swear he ended every other sentence with "n'at" it was great>
Slippy = Slippery. ...
Crik = creek. ...
Jagoff = jerk. ...
Nebby = nosy, prying. ...
Sweeper = vacuum.
Aht = out. Self explanatory.
Buggy = shopping cart. ...
Dahntahn = Downtown. ...
Dippy = appropriate level for dipping into. ... Mostly used when ordering eggs over easy. “I’ll take an order of dippy eggs with some toast.”
Gumband = rubber band. ...
Jimmies = sprinkles <confectionary>
pop = soft drink
Stillers = Steelers (legendary American football team>
Gine Iggle = Giant Eagle <regional grocery store chain> - also, Pennsylvania's more modest football team are the Philadelphia "Iggles"
yinz = you all
jeet jet = did you eat yet


----------



## parbaked

No cooking last night, but I did boil an egg, cut some stuff, reheat blinis, and open the bubbly…












Cheeses from Jasper Hill Farms in VT.
Mortadella and pate maison made by Fatted Calf in Berkeley, membrillo from Spain…


----------



## parbaked

BLTs with basil for lunch…


----------



## Delat

Some creme brûlée for Mother’s day a while back.






My “making of” reel on IG


----------



## parbaked

Hiyashi chuka (ramen salad) with spinach gomae and a salad…


----------



## Lars

Boles de picolat - French beef and pork meatballs in a piment d'Espellete and cinnamon flavored tomato sauce with olives and white beans. Plus a homemade mini baguette on the side for mopping up the sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork

Sunday’s Steak-centric Family Luncheon.
Wood Grilled Strip Steaks + Filipino Longaniza Sausage + Chana Aloo Masala (chickpea potato curry) + Lau Lau (pork and butterfish wrapped in taro and Ti leaf) + Som Pak (Laotian pickled mustard cabbage) + Asian Slaw + Charred Gailan with Jeera, Backyard Citrus + Wife’s Eton Mess


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Spaghetti alla puttanesca


----------



## parbaked

Broiled, deboned chicken thighs marinated in yuzu kosho and sake.




Served with greens, hiyayakko tofu and natto for wifey.




#markopollo


----------



## Lars

Veggie tacos with refried beans, spinach and caramelized onion, roasted tomatillo-chipotle salsa, habanero hot sauce, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Leftovers..Vegetarian burger...Celery jalapeno cheese burger with a lemon cream and cucumber ginger relish.


----------



## MowgFace

KDSDeluxe said:


> Leftovers..Vegetarian burger...Celery jalapeno cheese burger with a lemon cream and cucumber ginger relish.
> View attachment 179965
> View attachment 179966
> View attachment 179967
> View attachment 179968
> View attachment 179969



What knife is that?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MowgFace said:


> What knife is that?


Kaeru 210 mm Workhorse thinned out by suntravel (very talented german knife maker). Made my own polish finish on it and put some new pair on shoes on it


----------



## MowgFace

KDSDeluxe said:


> Kaeru 210 mm Workhorse thinned out by suntravel (very talented german knife maker). Made my own finish on it and put some new pair on shoes on it



Looks great! I love the Kasumi finish. Reminds me of Gesshin Hide!


----------



## Greasylake

Keeping it simple tonight, just some fried catfish with some noodles on the side


----------



## cooktocut

My first successful beef cheeks (no gumminess at all!!) have been used for a few impromptu dishes, one being this open faced sandwich with cheddar and mushrooms. 

I smoked them for a few hours and braised overnight in red wine and stock. Glad I can keep them in the repertoire now


----------



## parbaked

Wifey requested light supper…
Roasted carrot and ginger soup, roasted fennel, pate, cheese, baguette and a pickled red onion.


----------



## Lars

Zigni Berbere, Eritrean beef stew.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken provincial


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Chicken provincial
> 
> View attachment 180157
> View attachment 180158
> View attachment 180159
> View attachment 180160


I make smth similar. Oh, and I drink the Pastis…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

cheers


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> cheers


Santé


----------



## parbaked

Pappardelle with meatballs and salsa verde; heirloom tomato and basil; salad…


----------



## Lars

Achiote marinated cod loin and green bean salad with red onion and salsa verde dressing.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato cream soup with mushrooms, parsley-crispy baco-gröstl, raw leeks and croutons. Three different consistencies that crunch


----------



## camochili

Made some meatballs of turkey and added some zucchini and herbs. Served with a red mojo on lettuce leaves


----------



## Lars

Comfort food for dinner, like getting a culinary hug. Gloucester sausages, sautéed potatoes, pickled beets and Colman's mustard.


----------



## chefwp

Jalapeno cornbread, fresh out of the oven


----------



## tomborgstrom

Some poke for dinner last night


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lentil stew. Topping leek, parsley and crispy bacon.


----------



## DamageInc

Was having a get together with some old friends, roasted 4 pork knuckles. Put the meat and crackling in buns with pickles, dijon mustard, and pickled cabbage. Also roasted some potatoes under the knuckles in the drippings.


----------



## cooktocut

First time making pheasant… didn’t want to risk drying it out, so I opted for sous vide. Did a basic stuffing with onion, mushroom, apple, and sage. Sous vide at 145 for 4 hours, smoked for 2 to dry out the skin, then finished it with a torch. Was a success, and turned out moist!


----------



## Lars

Salmon ceviche on tortilla chips. Poached salmon with new potatoes and hollandaise.


----------



## DitmasPork

Nothing fancy, just a small chunk of ahi, cut into sashimi, eaten with backyard scallion, shoyu-mustard.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Potato Salad:






Well, that's what my little granddaughter declared when she served up this plate for her aunt.  It's a pretty cool kit that has a plastic santoku and all the parts are velcro'd together so she can pretend to cut and a bunch of pans for pretend cooking. 

But, per usual, she insisted on cooking (real) eggs so today we went for...
















Muffin tin frittatas.


----------



## blokey

Salmon with black bean sauce


----------



## tostadas

Chinese style steamed surf clams with rice noodles, fried garlic and chili soy sauce


----------



## BazookaJoe

Pulled out the wok and made a big pan of shrimp Pad Thai. The wok seasoning is coming along, but I definitely don't use it enough... gotta try out some new stir fry dishes.


----------



## cooktocut

BazookaJoe said:


> Pulled out the wok and made a big pan of shrimp Pad Thai. The wok seasoning is coming along, but I definitely don't use it enough... gotta try out some new stir fry dishes.
> 
> View attachment 180771
> View attachment 180772


Damn, looks awesome, I’m jealous! I want this setup so badly


----------



## daddy yo yo

BazookaJoe said:


> Pulled out the wok and made a big pan of shrimp Pad Thai. The wok seasoning is coming along, but I definitely don't use it enough... gotta try out some new stir fry dishes.
> 
> View attachment 180771
> View attachment 180772



I just spoke with my father in law about that wok. I have a small grill and said that I need to buy a wok like yours. My father in law saw the pics and said I have such a wok at home - what a match!!! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Lars

Pizza night!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today we had a nice bike ride. So there was only something simple and fast today. Pasta salad with krakauer bratwurst with bacon and marinated mushrooms.


----------



## BazookaJoe

cooktocut said:


> Damn, looks awesome, I’m jealous! I want this setup so badly


I do 95% of my cooking outdoors and love it. Luckily with the southeast Florida weather I can do it year round, although with a 200,000 BTU burner, 69000 BTU grill and a 5000 watt induction I've got enough heat to cook in a blizzard!


----------



## Michi

Ham terrine with pistachios:


----------



## cooktocut

BazookaJoe said:


> I do 95% of my cooking outdoors and love it. Luckily with the southeast Florida weather I can do it year round, although with a 200,000 BTU burner, 69000 BTU grill and a 5000 watt induction I've got enough heat to cook in a blizzard!
> 
> View attachment 180811


Nice! I'm in Florida also, albeit the other coast, but idk if I could ever fully commit to something like that... the flies are the worst!!


----------



## BazookaJoe

cooktocut said:


> Nice! I'm in Florida also, albeit the other coast, but idk if I could ever fully commit to something like that... the flies are the worst!!


You'd have to have something screened in. Not too bad with flies here, but we have a ton of mosquitos. I have one of these electronic zappers... works great on flies too!


----------



## Rangen

BazookaJoe said:


> You'd have to have something screened in. Not too bad with flies here, but we have a ton of mosquitos. I have one of these electronic zappers... works great on flies too!
> 
> View attachment 180835


Here we have serious fly seasons, where leaving a door open for 30 minutes means killing 45 flies. I don't know what I would do without my Bug-A-Salt with laser sight.

Never did get the skill of hitting flies out of the air with an electrified tennis racket.


----------



## Rangen

I shoulda taken a picture, but I just made the New Orleans version of Tripe a la mode de Caen, out of a 1903 cookbook, and it was superb.


----------



## Lars

Zuppa di Pane aka Italian bread soup. Please forgive my manners, but I forgot to take a picture before I dug in..


----------



## Koop

Tare seasoned shrimp kabob - pineapple,tomatoes,mushrooms and onions. White rice with soy sauce on the side.


----------



## DitmasPork

Food Pyramid.
Wood Grilled Local Akule (Big Eye Scad) with Backyard Citrus + Salad + Musubi with Preserved Plum + Sake


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i'm not posting after Ditmas!! oh hell no!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

BazookaJoe said:


> Pulled out the wok and made a big pan of shrimp Pad Thai. The wok seasoning is coming along, but I definitely don't use it enough... gotta try out some new stir fry dishes.
> 
> View attachment 180772


i think your wok seasoning is solid!!! looks better than mine, and mine is fairly solid. 

great set up!! legit.


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm not posting after Ditmas!! oh hell no!


Hahahaha! Nah, always look forward so your, and everyone else’s posts.


----------



## parbaked

Bucatini carbonara; heirloom tomato, basil; fennel salad…


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla Carbonara followed by a simple salad made for a super low effort, high reward meal.


----------



## DitmasPork

Steak & Sake—my low carb diet.
Grilled Ribeye, romaine, lemon, tomato, scallion, and a lovely sake.


----------



## Koop

Hoisin glazed pork loin over fried with carrot, scallion, radish and mushrooms.


----------



## Kgp

parbaked said:


> Bucatini carbonara; heirloom tomato, basil; fennel salad…
> View attachment 181009
> 
> View attachment 181010
> 
> View attachment 181015
> 
> View attachment 181013


Nice Laseur! ive got one almost identical.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I'll venture into the deep side of the swimming pool!! you all are on fire!! great cooking all around.

here is tonight's dinner. the ultimate Cantonese Comfort dish. Clay Pot Chicken and Rice.


----------



## Greasylake

Haven't cooked anything with this yet (I did have a taste though) but I wanted to share this nice little 20lb yellowfin that came home with me today


----------



## Lars

Here is a yummy dish I picked up here on the forum, courtesy of @parbaked - Shrimp Louis Salad.


----------



## DitmasPork

Greasylake said:


> Haven't cooked anything with this yet (I did have a taste though) but I wanted to share this nice little 20lb yellowfin that came home with me today
> 
> 
> View attachment 181213
> View attachment 181214
> View attachment 181215


Bravo!!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

Wood Grilled Hari Chutney Shrimp + Charred Romaine + Sourdough Garlic Bread + Ice Cold Sake
[Hari Chutney: mint, coriander leaf, chili, garlic, jeera, lemon]


----------



## camochili

Duetto of fried asparagus on garlic mash...


----------



## chefwp

DitmasPork said:


> Steak & Sake—my low carb diet.
> Grilled Ribeye, romaine, lemon, tomato, scallion, and a lovely sake.
> View attachment 181125


How do you like that Takada? I was torn between my last purchase and waiting to see if I could find one of those, my impatience won out.
Also: beautiful spread, looks delicious.


----------



## parbaked

Japanese style Chinese food…
Chinjao Rosu (beef, green pepper, bamboo shoots); mapo tofu and radish tops gomae:


----------



## Greasylake

My first shot at making sushi, with the tuna I caught yesterday. Sashimi is much easier than nigiri...

Two rolls, some miso soup, yellowfin tuna Sashimi and nigiri, edamame, and that fried stuff is an assortment of milt


----------



## parbaked

Italian sausages roasted with potatoes, peppers and onions.




Served with a couple of salads: fennel, radish and a Caprese…


----------



## Lars

Kapusniak - Polish cabbage soup with smoked sausage and bacon.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kimchi bokkeumbap:











Knives used were these 2 US-made gems:


----------



## Greenbriel

camochili said:


> Indeed. Buying some mint or cilantro on saturday, on sunday it already looks ready for compost...
> Knowing about the problem, why not selling it in plant pots and alive or use compostable wrappings? Hard to follow some ideas that have positive basic message, but get senseless when not thought to the end.


I’m about to start growing hydroponic herbs largely for this reason. Always fancied trying it and there are some great value units out there these days.


----------



## daniel_il




----------



## blokey

Bento for work, chicken karage and some greens.


----------



## Lars

Nam tok(Thai beef salad) with my first succesful attempt at sticky rice.


----------



## parbaked

Last nights Japanese dinner…
Maguro butsu with cucumber and shiso 




Tokyo turnips with Soboro Ankake sauce




Ginger pork belly and Kewpie cabbage


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Cheese leek soup with oriental spiced meatballs.


----------



## parbaked

Zaru soba and pork belly okonomiyaki for lunch…


----------



## ptolemy

I made a very simple ribroast rub but decided to test it on a duck. Came out fabulous

(rub it, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, aleppo peppers, MSG)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Lars

Chicken supreme with a simple pan sauce, sautéed potatoes and some vinaigrette dressed mini romaine.


----------



## parbaked

Last night’s porky dinner…




My butcher split a rack of St Louis ribs so I could cook two Asian dishes: broiled spare ribs with miso marinade.




and pork rib soup with turnip and bak choy 







Also made scrambled eggs with char siu.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Mission Hot Dogs a complete success! That was at least a reasonable size (rofl)

Wild boar hot dog with rocket, cucumber relish, balsamic honey thyme onions, jalapeno and wild cranberry orange mustard.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grilled soy glazed chicken thigh with melted provolone served on a garlic toasted sesame bun with a sweet and spicy pineapple serrano relish.


----------



## daniel_il

Barbecue with watching champions league final. Slicing picanha steaks with my travelling Sujihik, grilled and some lamb chops on top.


----------



## DitmasPork

Low carb diet. Budget beef awesomeness.
Beef chuck rubbed with smoked paprika, cumin, pepper, salt, olive oil; tied with string; rested a half hour; roasted at 215f; pulled at 120f; carryover jumped to 134f; rested a half hour; sliced; eaten with cracked black pepper and a good salad.


----------



## Lars

Lamb shank Barbacoa tacos with tomatillo-chipotle salsa, habanero hot sauce, pickled red onion and cilantro.


----------



## DamageInc

Buttermilk fried chicken


----------



## cooktocut

Had a fishing trip for the books this weekend! Our bounty was put to very good use, and my Oatley was a busy boy! One of our favorite dishes was this tuna and wahoo ceviche


----------



## ptolemy

Paella was requested, so I obliged


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So on Thursday night, I pulled a little like 1.5-2lb pork roast out of the freezer and tossed into the fridge to thaw. Unfortunately, when I grabbed it this morning, it was spoiled. Just bad luck on the purchase, must've been close to turning when the wife bought it. 

I was cranky and possibly overcompensated on my trip to the store.  Four pound pork loin on sale? Why yes, yes I should have that!

After trimming, I slathered it in apple juice, apple cider vinegar, and whiskey and then massaged in a rub of salt, brown sugar, mustard powder, smoked paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, turmeric, cumin, etc.






Cooked it low and slow on my homemade little Weber Smokey Joe smoker setup. Along with chorizo and rice stuffed peppers, homemade refried beans, chimichurri, etc.






Ton of leftovers but super tasty!


----------



## Lars

Meat free monday! Can you believe this took 4 minutes in my domestic oven?


----------



## DitmasPork

Salad + Salad Knife. Lest night's veggies.


----------



## cooktocut

More fun with some wahoo today, this time with my 330 raquin


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today we had pasta puttanesca something different. Cause I didn't have any olives, I just fried arugula to give it a nutty taste, roasted pine nuts, fresh oregano and some china fish sauce on top of the anchovies. It was really tasty and I liked it better than the original. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## MarcelNL

fish sauce is such a nice cheat in Italian food


----------



## Fyreblader

1st time posting here , I made some courage to write and post something ! Hope you like it .


----------



## Lars

Fyreblader said:


> View attachment 182119
> 1st time posting here , I made some courage to write and post something ! Hope you like it .


That looks great - thanks for sharing..!


----------



## DitmasPork

cooktocut said:


> More fun with some wahoo today, this time with my 330 raquin
> 
> View attachment 182089


Fantastic! Wahoo makes for lovely sashimi.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DitmasPork said:


> Nose-to-Tail Mahi-mahi for last night's supper party.
> Wood Grilled Mahi-mahi with Calamansi and Currant Tomato + Mahi-mahi Sashimi + Negi Shiira (Mahi-mahi Tatare)
> 
> View attachment 179587
> 
> View attachment 179589
> 
> View attachment 179590
> 
> View attachment 179591
> 
> View attachment 179592
> View attachment 179594


Nice job cutting Mahi Mahi with it's high spine.


----------



## DitmasPork

Keith Sinclair said:


> Nice job cutting Mahi Mahi with it's high spine.


Cheers! Fascinating anatomy an mahi, the pronounced spinal column does take getting used to. Really thrilled they had some in at the market—was planning on steamed uhu or grilled aku until I saw the mahi-mahi.


----------



## Lars

Chicken with saffron, olives and mint plus asparagus with citrus, parsley and garlic.


----------



## DamageInc

Making fermented dill pickles.


----------



## DamageInc

Also made a pasta dish with pickled peppers, capers, onion, garlic, sundried tomatoes, sardines, and rosemary.


----------



## Delat

I finally got around to putting my own edge on my mass drop Kamon and it's really transformed the knife. I'm not sure why as the OOTB was objectively sharp - cleanly sliced a paper towel - but it always felt a bit off to me, requiring a touch more force for cutting than I expected.

Anyway, just a quick prep of a beef stir fry with flank steak, bell peppers, and onion.





Here's my IG "making of" reel where you can see the Kamon in action.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Bavarian potato salad with cucumber, radishes and bacon, with sour cucumber salad and bernese cheese sausages with bacon.


----------



## Koop

Brown sugar-dijon glazed salmon with sauteed bok choy.


----------



## jjlotti

MarcelNL said:


> fish sauce is such a nice cheat in Italian food


Until it's not


----------



## tostadas

Vietnamese egg meatloaf


----------



## parbaked

Italian sausage, chicken, potatoes, peppers and onion…




Served with a cucumber, radish, tomato, basil, mozzarella and cheese bread…


----------



## Lars

Homemade Italian sausage, peppers, onion and potato.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti with burst cherry tomatoes, anchovy and basil…


----------



## Lars

I made a posh burger. From the bottom up; toasted brioche, sauce(mayo/ketchup/mustard/worcestershire/tabasco), lettuce, 30% fat brisket patty, brie cheese, bacon/onion jam, pickled onion and cucumber, more sauce, toasted brioche.
And because the price of cooking oil is up 150% since January and it seemed silly to spend 10 euro for the oil to cook a potato I made oven fries for the first time and to my surprise they actually didn't suck!


----------



## daddy yo yo

New knife:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> New knife:


New... and where ist the picture with the knife and a ham ....!


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> New... and where ist the picture with the knife and a ham ....!


You mean a pic of the new Bidinger with ham?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> You mean a pic of the new Bidinger with ham?


sorry my fault...it was a long day


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> sorry my fault...it was a long day


I can see where that comes from! They can look quite similar from time to time…


----------



## Lars

Leftover brisket patty with asparagus, spuds and bearnaise. And since my emulsion sauces tend to come out too thick I added a little water to the egg yolks to thin it out and of course it came out runny! #reallife


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Leftover brisket patty with asparagus, spuds and bearnaise. And since my emulsion sauces tend to come out too thick I added a little water to the egg yolks to thin it out and of course it came out runny! #reallife
> View attachment 182636


I would eat it…


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> I would eat it…


Will trade for your salmon dish


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Will trade for your salmon dish


How about mixing out two dishes for a freestyle surf & turf?! I can imagine it would taste great! And we’d have white & green asparagus, too!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> I can see where that comes from! They can look quite similar from time to time…


Hits from the bong...


----------



## parbaked

Hainanese chicken rice with ginger, scallion sauce; tuna poke; bak choy, chicken fat rice and the poaching broth with tofu…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Freestyle cooking...cause it's going on vacation for a few days next week I have to destroy some leftovers. So today there was a umami porridge. Had something like Chinese food with all the glutamate to the power of high 10. Couldn't stop eating 

Pasta, celery noodles, anchovies, hot peppers, onions, garlic, olive oil, lemon zest, apple cider vinegar, fish sauce, bacon, parsley, celery greens, and parmesan.

Was really tasty


----------



## timebard

Comfort food Friday with bacon-y chicken thighs over couscous.


----------



## tomborgstrom

Did some Yakitori, various kushiyaki and yakionigiri on Monday.


----------



## Lars

Chicken scaloppine with mushrooms, marsala and thyme plus a risotto with pancetta and peas.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hanging out with the granddaughter again. Baked oatmeal with chocolate and peanut butter chips.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today was best weather to eat outside. Caesar Salad.


----------



## MarcelNL

3.5 hrs at 100'C brought me to 54'C core temp






meanhile the sauce is reducing (porto and stock reduction, finished with double cream and 5 sorts of black pepper and some vadouvan at last added inlaid green pepper corns.








finished product;


----------



## Michi

Sesame whole wheat:


----------



## parbaked

Porky udon…miso pork broth, bak choy and yakibuta (Japanese braised chashu).




Served with cucumber & radish salad and chili wonton…


----------



## Lars

Pork carnitas tacos with guacamole, roasted tomato salsa, habanero hot sauce, pickled red onion and cilantro.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another fridge-sweep frittata. 

This one has left over grilled steak and chopped up potato wedges, handful of mushrooms, some diced red onion, half a jalapeno, grated cheese and little chopped cilantro and parsley.






Dense!


----------



## Delat

Roasted some short ribs with carrots and onions, and made some pickled sweet onions, jalapeños, and bell peppers. Pulled the meat, mixed it with some of the pickles, and put it in a grilled cheese with some of the roasting carrots and extra pickles on the side. Turned out pretty awesome - the crunch and tartness from the pickles offsetting the tender and fatty rib meat.


----------



## camochili

Vegetarian, or actually even vegan, Paella


----------



## Lars

Spinach and mushroom enchiladas with tomatillo sauce.


----------



## Naftoor

Took a freshly touched up edge for a spin. Brussel sprouts are surprisingly tough little buggers, thought I had messed up the sharpening job until I turned an on-yon to atoms afterwards. 

Charred sprouts, tossed with lemon juice, garlic powder, salt, black pepper, butter and Parmesan cheese/saw dust.


----------



## parbaked

Yuzu kosho chicken on braised celery, mapo tofu, katsuo tataki and gailan with oyster sauce…


----------



## Lars

Shrimp with orzo, asparagus, peas, feta and basil.


----------



## Chips

I made my first beef wellington the other night. Happy how the flavor and color of the duxelle came out ( usually they appear an unappealing bland greyish-tan color) but next time I'd probably make it a tad thinner. And I should have taken the extra minute or two and used only egg yolks for the brushed-on glaze instead of just a beaten egg. Pepperidge Farms doesn't make very good puff pastry, but it was all I found nearby.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Chips said:


> I made my first beef wellington the other night. Happy how the flavor and color of the duxelle came out ( usually they appear an unappealing bland greyish-tan color) but next time I'd probably make it a tad thinner. And I should have taken the extra minute or two and used only egg yolks for the brushed-on glaze instead of just a beaten egg. Pepperidge Farms doesn't make very good puff pastry, but it was all I found nearby.


Looking at this, I think we all should start posting pics of food AND DRINKS!


----------



## esoo

Pasta aglio e olio mad with bacon fat instead of olive oil. Added some cracked black pepper (a la cacio e pepe). Turned out fabulous.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Pasta aglio e olio mad with bacon fat instead of olive oil. Added some cracked black pepper (a la cacio e pepe). Turned out fabulous.
> View attachment 183196



My discovery of aglio e olio was a major game changer for me. I made it last night as a matter of fact with some cubed ham tossed in. Just that garlicy goodness can be such a canvas to play around with. Yeah, mine's a little oiler than traditional and yeah my riffs on it aren't the classic pasta dishes but such an awesome base that is, at least functionally, so easy.


----------



## esoo

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My discovery of aglio e olio was major game changer for me. I made it last as a matter of fact with some cubed ham tossed in. Just that garlicy goodness can be such a canvas to play around with. Yeah, mine's a little oiler than traditional and yeah my riffs on it aren't the classic pasta dishes but such an awesome base that is, at least functionally, so easy.



I had wanted to make carbonara only to discover I had no bacon. Pulled out the jar of bacon fat for the flavour and figured why not make the other two combined. Hit the perfect balance of the garlic and pepper today. I could have kept eating.


----------



## parbaked

Duck breast on arugula, charred broccoli with parmigiana and duck chicharrones and broccoli & cheese soufflés…


----------



## Lars

Two weeks ago I cured some pork belly and made pancetta. After a week curing in the fridge I wrapped in cheesecloth and hung it it the basement.
Yesterday I tried a piece and it was super yummy. Today I ran the whole lot through the grinder along with some shoulder and belly of pork and made spicy Italian sausages.






But this left me without pancetta, so now there is another piece of belly curing in the fridge.





And since there is always 300g sausage meat left in the sausage stuffer afterwards I made a pork ragu and had it for dinner with some fresh tagliatelle.


----------



## MarcelNL

sweet and sour Chinese Cabbage, Chicken with black bean and garlic.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Shrimp Curry on rice lots of ginger, garlic vegetables. Add shrimp last.


----------



## Lars

Chorizo, potato and mushroom tacos with salsa verde and habanero hot sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Kongbiji Jjigae (puréed soy beans and kimchi stew); minute steak, Kimchi and Kongnamul Munchim (bean sprout banchan). 










Our Japanese market sells Asian size “Wagyu” steaks from Snake River Farms, which work for wifey and me…




Yuzu soy dipping sauce for the steak…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I wasn't gonna cook indoors. we are having a heat wave! instead, I took the show outdoors to my wok burner. (I am hot! - cold shower upcoming)

I made a simple noodle stir fry. Chinese broccoli and shrimp.


----------



## MowgFace

boomchakabowwow said:


> I wasn't gonna cook indoors. we are having a heat wave! instead, I took the show outdoors to my wok burner. (I am hot! - cold shower upcoming)
> 
> I made a simple noodle stir fry. Chinese broccoli and shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 183448



My god. You are brave.

It’s 96F/36C here, I don’t have a wok burner, but when I grill in this heat…


----------



## Slim278

Does this count as cooking?
Switchel and rum along with a nice fire.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night!


----------



## camochili

Drumsticks with harissa bbq sauce and chickpea rice


----------



## Lars

It's been a year since I ordered a tortilla press and a bag of masa harina.
Upon posting my newly acquired goods on the new gear thread @HumbleHomeCook advised me to look up Rick Bayless on YouTube, so I had a look..
Well, I ended up having more that a look! I'm 7 books in and I feel like I'm just scratching the surface.
Anyway, to celebrate my anniversary I decided to have a fiesta!

Ceviche.





Teloloapan red mole with chicken and Mexican veggie rice


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> It's been a year since I ordered a tortilla press and a bag of masa harina.
> Upon posting my newly acquired goods on the new gear thread @HumbleHomeCook advised me to look up Rick Bayless on YouTube, so I had a look..
> Well, I ended up having more that a look! I'm 7 books in and I feel like I'm just scratching the surface.
> Anyway, to celebrate my anniversary I decided to have a fiesta!
> 
> Ceviche.
> View attachment 183683
> 
> 
> Teloloapan red mole with chicken and Mexican veggie rice
> View attachment 183684


Happy Bday! Looks delicious!


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> Happy Bday! Looks delicious!


Thank you!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had a nice BBQ today: rib-eye, shrimp, and white polenta…


----------



## DitmasPork

Lamb & Watercress Jjigae


----------



## KDSDeluxe

After thinning out my ant petty i had to made a cutting test. And cause I'm buying to many knives in last time I have to make cheaper food   Freestyle puttanesca. Knife is performing great


----------



## ptolemy

Whole rib roast (8 ribs, 20lbs) 5 hrs on a pellet smoker until 125f

came out soooooooooooooo good. the cap had so much more smoky flavor. it was amazing


----------



## cooktocut

Quiche!!


----------



## BazookaJoe

Growing basil in south Florida can be challenging... but this years crop has been doing really good. So after making the usual pesto, I looked for a recipe to use some more basil. Found a blistered grape tomato, basil and pasta recipe and it came out really good.


----------



## Lars

Pork schnitzel, sautéed potatoes and buttered peas.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Sweet potatoes in tomato sauce with lime and cardamom with beef steak  what a treat  I love it


----------



## Naftoor

Some days you just want the food you grew up with, so today it’s safeeha. Decided to test it out with a sourdough, instead of the the commercial yeast I grew up with. Adds some nice complexity, definitely an improvement.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

KDSDeluxe said:


> Sweet potatoes in tomato sauce with lime and cardamom with beef steak  what a treat  I love it
> View attachment 183905
> View attachment 183906
> View attachment 183907
> View attachment 183908
> View attachment 183909
> View attachment 183910



Taking advantage of longer summer days in Germany


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Keith Sinclair said:


> Taking advantage of longer summer days in Germany


In any case. I'm so glad that it's finally longer daylight. Enjoing it!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ptolemy said:


> Whole rib roast (8 ribs, 20lbs) 5 hrs on a pellet smoker until 125f
> 
> came out soooooooooooooo good. the cap had so much more smoky flavor. it was amazing
> 
> View attachment 183795
> 
> 
> View attachment 183796
> 
> 
> View attachment 183797
> 
> 
> View attachment 183798


You nailed this!


----------



## ptolemy

boomchakabowwow said:


> You nailed this!


thank you. was very nerveous

on the other hand, everyone here wanted a thermapen and chefalarm


----------



## Michi

We visited a chicken farm on the weekend. One of those small family-run operations with healthy chicken that have all the space to roam they could possibly want (on real grass that is grown without fertiliser) and raised without antibiotics. Happiest chicken I've ever seen 

Of course, I walked away with one of their (slaughtered) chicken and made a whole roast chicken (slow cooked for three hours at 140 ºC) for the first time in about 15 years. I forgot to take a picture of the whole thing. But it turned out very nice, definitely two steps above the barn-raised commercial broilers.

With home fries and leaf chicory salad:


----------



## DitmasPork

Strip steak with asparagus.


----------



## btbyrd

Braised pork belly, baby carrots, candy stripe beets (raw and roasted), chard puree, chard stems, grilled spring onions. Pork jus not pictured.


----------



## parbaked

Bucatini carbonara…




With arugula salad…




It all starts with Guanciale…


----------



## Delat

110F in Phoenix this weekend…. making ice cream was the only thing that made sense!

Strawberry honey-balsamic


----------



## Lars

Aloo Gobi aka potato and cauliflower curry with basmati rice. I dare any vegan-hating carnivore to eat this and not be licking his plate..


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Aloo Gobi aka potato and cauliflower curry with basmati rice. I dare any vegan-hating carnivore to eat this and not be licking his plate..
> View attachment 184091


Yes, this!!! There are so many vegan dishes especially in Indian and Asian cuisine!


----------



## parbaked

A very small percentage of vegetarians in India are vegan.
The reason their diet works is that Indian vegetarians consume a lot dairy and eggs.
Aloo Gobi would be cooked with a good amount of ghee to provide a more balanced diet of fat and protein...


----------



## deanb

Michi said:


> We visited a chicken farm on the weekend. One of those small family-run operations with healthy chicken that have all the space to roam they could possibly want (on real grass that is grown without fertiliser) and raised without antibiotics. Happiest chicken I've ever seen
> 
> Of course, I walked away with one of their (slaughtered) chicken and made a whole roast chicken (slow cooked for three hours at 140 ºC) for the first time in about 15 years. I forgot to take a picture of the whole thing. But it turned out very nice, definitely two steps above the barn-raised commercial broilers.
> 
> With home fries and leaf chicory salad:
> View attachment 184022


Where is this chicken farm?


----------



## Michi

deanb said:


> Where is this chicken farm?








Tin Shed Farm







www.tinshedfarm.net


----------



## ptolemy

hash browns with left over prime rib.. yuuuuuuuuuuumy


----------



## tomborgstrom

Mala madness! Mapo Tofu with loads of sichuan peppercorns…


----------



## parbaked

Meatball Monday with broccoli and baguette…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup from yesterday. One of our favorite dishes...


----------



## Lars

I made Boles de Picolat again. Pork and beef meatballs in a spicy tomato sauce, with a mini baguette on the side.


----------



## Naftoor

Lars said:


> a mini baguette on the side.



Scoring on that bread looks beautiful! I always either score too deeply or not deep enough


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I'm not equipped to make a plate of enchiladas look good in a photo. 

here they are. used up a precious bag of my frozen sauce. I made a vegetarian dish. black bean and roasted corn enchiladas!! 

I am so full.


----------



## Greasylake

Federal red snapper season is open, blackened up some fillets and tossed em on a Cajun pasta. Starting to become a post-fishing trip regular


----------



## MowgFace

Greasylake said:


> Federal red snapper season is open, blackened up some fillets and tossed em on a Cajun pasta. Starting to become a post-fishing trip regular
> 
> View attachment 184341
> 
> View attachment 184342


 What’s the Yanagi?


----------



## Greasylake

MowgFace said:


> What’s the Yanagi?


It's a 290mm made by 利八作, read as Rihachi I think.


----------



## Lars

Chicken, olive and tomato with sautéed potato and dressed lettuce.


----------



## MarcelNL

patatas bravas, meatballs, pimentos de padron, aioli, spicy smoked paprika sauce;


----------



## parbaked

Shanghai style Nian Gao (stir fried rice cakes with pork and cabbage)




Scrambled eggs with bitter melon…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Wurstsalat:






Knife used: ZKramer Meiji


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Didn't feel like cooking today. So i made carbonara.


----------



## parbaked

I didn’t feel like cooking today so I made wonton mein with frozen wonton from my local spot, Hai Ky Noodles…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> Shanghai style Nian Gao (stir fried rice cakes with pork and cabbage)
> View attachment 184387
> 
> Scrambled eggs with bitter melon…
> View attachment 184388


Friggen yum!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

KDSDeluxe said:


> Didn't feel like cooking today. So i made carbonara.View attachment 184399


To be clear. “Me not wanting to cook” is a flour tortilla with an avocado smeared inside. I’m not even boiling water. Yours looks delicious!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Shrimp broccoli, cabbage, mushrooms. Garlic, ginger, fish sauce, oyster sauce. Little butter to cook shrimp.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

parbaked said:


> Shanghai style Nian Gao (stir fried rice cakes with pork and cabbage)
> View attachment 184387
> 
> Scrambled eggs with bitter melon…
> View attachment 184388



Glad to see someone else that likes bitter melon


----------



## daddy yo yo

Keith Sinclair said:


> Glad to see someone else that likes bitter melon


Is that Goya? If so, had it in Japan and LOVED it!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Goya Chanpuru is Okinawan dish. Interest in Okinawan foods has spread to rest of Japan.
Often stir fried with pork, egg, tofu. 

Bitter melon is highly nutritious & used by different cultures.


----------



## Lars

This ultra simple pasta dish is my favorite "not sure I can be bothered to cook" recipe. Basically no work and it's incredibly yummy..


----------



## DitmasPork

Keith Sinclair said:


> Goya Chanpuru is Okinawan dish. Interest in Okinawan foods has spread to rest of Japan.
> Often stir fried with pork, egg, tofu.
> 
> Bitter melon is highly nutritious & used by different cultures.


Goya Chanpuru is one of my fave dishes, cook it fairly often. IMO, both Ethel's Grill and Utage in Kalihi on Oahu make very good renditions of it. Ever been to those restaurants?

The Pakistani and Bengali joints in my Brooklyn neighborhood often cook bitter melon with the seeds still in them, heightening the bitterness.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kofte burger with lettuce, patty filled with feta, roma lettuce, lemon tahini sauce, tomato-cucumber-onion-garlic salad dressed with lemon, spelled bun, ans leftovers Salad.


----------



## parbaked

Lars said:


> This ultra simple pasta dish is my favorite "not sure I can be bothered to cook" recipe. Basically no work and it's incredibly yummy..
> View attachment 184556


I made that sauce last night too, but wifey didn’t feel like pasta so I served it with mashed potatoes, baked chicken thighs, salsa verde and a fennel salad.




Ate like a deconstructed cacciatore.




I start the blistered tomatoes with garlic and anchovies.








Used these mini “San Marzanos”…


----------



## MarcelNL

interesting marketing 'hot house grown'


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Would buy bitter melon in Chinatown used to be good place for vegetables & fresh fish. 

During covid a lot of Chinatown shut down. As you know River of life would feed the homeless. The worst meth addicts would snatch handbags crime was so bad. Places would shut down. The mayor moved River of life out some improvement not large numbers getting free food. 

One of the cooks at work would bring bitter melon from his garden cook up Philippine dishes with it. We would sit down after service around 11 at night & eat late dinner. 

Yes it is used in quite a few cultures. I like the bitter flavor. The Okinawan festivals at Kapiolani park would serve Goya Cha


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DitmasPork said:


> Goya Chanpuru is one of my fave dishes, cook it fairly often. IMO, both Ethel's Grill and Utage in Kalihi on Oahu make very good renditions of it. Ever been to those restaurants?
> 
> The Pakistani and Bengali joints in my Brooklyn neighborhood often cook bitter melon with the seeds still in them, heightening the bitterness.



I've been to Ethel's Hawaiian food several times. Cooking for two of us most the time I do cook for family & friends. Have to make what she likes that means no beef or pork or spicy food. She is going on a Hawaii group tour soon to East coast New York, Statue of Liberty boat ride. Niagra Falls another boat ride then up to Canada.

That's when make Kalua pork & Cabbage. Slow cook with glass lid on till juices of smoked Kalua pork permeate the cabbage.

One of favorite Hawaiian comfort dishes on rice.


----------



## DitmasPork

Keith Sinclair said:


> I've been to Ethel's Hawaiian food several times. Cooking for two of us most the time I do cook for family & friends. Have to make what she likes that means no beef or pork or spicy food. She is going on a Hawaii group tour soon to East coast New York, Statue of Liberty boat ride. Niagra Falls another boat ride then up to Canada.





Keith Sinclair said:


> That's when make Kalua pork & Cabbage. Slow cook with glass lid on till juices of smoked Kalua pork permeate the cabbage.
> 
> One of favorite Hawaiian comfort dishes on rice.



My wife’s pescatarian, so meat typically comes out more when she’s traveling—though I’ve been leaning more plant-based these days.

Btw, thanks for the inspiration, after reading your bitter melon comments, I went to the corner Bengali market to grab some for supper.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Look up health benefits of bitter melon. It really is a super vegetable. Orientals have known this for centuries.


----------



## Nemo

Brussels Sprouts with bacon and thyme.


----------



## parbaked

Keith Sinclair said:


> Look up health benefits of bitter melon. It really is a super vegetable. Orientals have known this for centuries.


Growing up in Hong Kong, we'd eat bitter melon (Fu Gua) in the summer. It was considered "cooling". We'd eat it in scrambled eggs, with beef and black beans sauce or stuffed and steamed with minced pork. It would also be included in the Lai Tong, or daily soup, at Cantonese restaurants. It was only available in summer in HK back then, but seems to be grown year round in California...


----------



## parbaked

Last night I made beef and enoki mushrooms rolls…








Served with bok choy with siu yuk (roast pork belly) and scrambled eggs with char siu.


----------



## Lars

Grilled skirt steak tacos with smashed avocado, roasted salsa mexicana, habanero hot sauce, pickled red onion and cilantro.


----------



## DitmasPork

Curry Rice Bowl.
Bengali Style Curry with Bitter Melon, Bottle Gourd, Chinese Aubergine + Duck Egg + Brown Jasmine Rice


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pasta al pomodoro:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Hmmm... Stuff that needs to be used up. Most of it the remnants of the wife making little calzones with the granddaughter. What to do...???





Spicy Italian-ish/Spanish-ish rice. Fair bit of red pepper flakes, balsamic, and olive oil. Actually turned out super tasty.


----------



## Michi

Leberkäse with Brezen, Krautsalat (cabbage salad), radishes, and Bavarian sweet mustard. Of course, the Leberkäse, Brezen, and mustard are home-made


----------



## Michael J.R.

Looks like Made in Germany! They are searching for good Chefs over here - just in case you are looking for a job. But honestly: I would not exchange Australia for Bavaria  
Have a nice weekend
Michael


----------



## Lars

Duck breast with spiced lentils and caramelized apples.


----------



## MarcelNL

It was too hot to cook much, Orzo pasta, homemade pesto (rocket, basil, hazelnuts, garlic, pecorino romana and parmiggiano, oil...lots of oil), tomato, cucumber, red pepper, egg, avocado, fennel, spring onion, shallot, lemon juice, large capers, mint, parsly and coriandre....and so things could not go wrong a large burrata on top.


----------



## riba

First time on a bbq (with some wood). Kept it very simple (white wine, parsley, garlic), and liked it a lot. Next time we'll add some more ingredients perhaps.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

BBQ time! Stuffed mushrooms with a cream cheese mushroom cream. Caramelized leek, with lemon-garlic cream. Then a smoke paprika cayenne pepper crumble made of breadcrumbs and panko and fresh spring onions. On one plate chicken skewers on the other lamb sirloin steak.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Leberkäse with Brezen, Krautsalat (cabbage salad), radishes, and Bavarian sweet mustard. Of course, the Leberkäse, Brezen, and mustard are home-made


I'm not saying that doesn't look authentic, I'm just saying that you need new plates - like these!


----------



## Lars

Pancetta round 2 - I used this recipe, but with a little less curing salt. Hung it in my basement for a bit after curing and it came out great. Really tasty and much better that anything I can buy locally.


----------



## DitmasPork

Chicken tikka, rice, veg curry.


----------



## ptolemy

30 hr pork ribs
24 hr wet brine
3 hrs smoke at 225 w/ rub
2 hrs wrapped in foil with rub
1 hr at 275 with little bit of bbq sauce on


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Vine ripe tomatoes from garden. Salad greens with tomato, red cabbage, & avocado. Homemade salad dressing









Spanish saffron get from Amazon. Garlic butter with saffron water, stems, capers.
Grilled Salmon mushrooms.


----------



## Michi

riba said:


> Kept it very simple (white wine, parsley, garlic), and liked it a lot. Next time we'll add some more ingredients perhaps.


IMO, that is the best way to prepare mussels. It really lets their flavour shine. I find that tomato-based or cream-based sauces put themselves too much into the foreground and easily overwhelm the mussel flavour.


----------



## McMan

Lars said:


> Duck breast with spiced lentils and caramelized apples.
> View attachment 184898


Job well done there! 
Easier said than done to keep the skin perfect but also render all the fat beneath the skin  (It's a pet peeve to see a big strip of white fat left.)


----------



## timebard

Classic steak'n'potatoes with zucchini and creminis. Was trying to get sorted for a proper photo when my wife asked me "are you letting your steak get cold so you can take pictures for internet nerds?" Compelling argument.


----------



## Koop

Nothing fancy. Grilled coho salmon with a quick marinade recipe my wife found called Ann's Fabulous. My take on Japanese fried rice on the side - I learned from my mother, who was born and raised in Japan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

A bit of another "use stuff up" meal in that we had a few strips of regular bacon, a couple slices of Canadian bacon and Swiss cheese that needed a resting place. Already had a chicken breast thawed and the green beans at the store looked amazing.

Served up with a creamy honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> I'm not saying that doesn't look authentic, I'm just saying that you need new plates - like these!


I have a full dinner set, Heinrich Amalienburg by Villeroy and Boch, that I inherited from my parents. But I rarely pull them out.


----------



## Michael J.R.

Michi said:


> I have a full dinner set, Heinrich Amalienburg by Villeroy and Boch, that I inherited from my parents. But I rarely pull them out.
> View attachment 184990


Villeroy & Boch New Wave is my favourite: NewWave


----------



## Michi

Michael J.R. said:


> Villeroy & Boch New Wave is my favourite: NewWave


That looks very elegant, I like it!


----------



## Michi

Chowder with razor clams, cockles, and smoked oysters. With home-made oyster crackers:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

My fa


Michi said:


> That looks very elegant, I like it!


my favorite from Villeroy & Boch ist the Royal collection: Royal


----------



## Michael J.R.

KDSDeluxe said:


> My fa
> 
> my favorite from Villeroy & Boch ist the Royal collection: Royal


I do like Royal too. But more than 20 years ago, New Wave was brand new, saw it in a magazine. Was excited about it and showed it to my wife. We found a shop that had parts of it, liked it even more in reality and went for it. Have almost the full range (expensive pleasure) but never regret it. And it's unbelievable robust. Have floor tiles in my kitchen, once a plate fell down from about 50 cm hight. Believe it or not: no damages!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

My fa


Michi said:


> That looks very elegant, I like it!


my favorite from Villeroy & Boch ist the Royal collection: Royal


Michael J.R. said:


> I do like Royal too. But more than 20 years ago, New Wave was brand new, saw it in a magazine. Was excited about it and showed it to my wife. We found a shop that had parts of it, liked it even more in reality and went for it. Have almost the full range (expensive pleasure) but never regret it. And it's unbelievable robust. Have floor tiles in my kitchen, once a plate fell down from about 50 cm hight. Believe it or not: no damages!


I am very impressed by Villeroy and Boch. I also really like the New Wave line. I chose Royal because it's classy and simple and I don't think it will never go out of style. I researched for a long time to get the best prices. It was definitely worth it. That's how I saved a lot of money. I recently chipped a plate. Then wanted to buy it again. Unfortunately, the shape of the plates has changed a bit. So I glued it But it worked put pretty good.


----------



## Michi

I have to admit it: my daily "use for everything" plates and bowls are Corningware Corelle series, plain white. They are dirt cheap, light, stack up very compactly, and are damn near indestructible (made of glass, not ceramic or porcelain).

They are neutral in colour, so they work with just about any dish. And, every now and then, when one gets a chip or breaks (which doesn't happen often), I can pick up a replacement for a few dollars next time I go to the supermarket.

For much the same reason, my daily wine glasses are from Ikea. At around $1 per glass, I don't care when one breaks. Once every three or four years, I go and pick up another six-pack.

I also have a large collection of Riedel glasses. They cost about 50 times as much per glass. They are great, beautiful, make wines really shine, and I like them. But I don't like having to very carefully clean them by hand, instead of just throwing them into the dishwasher.

Wine does taste better out of the Riedel glasses, no doubt. But the convenience of the Ikea glasses wins out most of the time.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Michi said:


> I have to admit it: my daily "use for everything" plates and bowls are Corningware Corelle series, plain white. They are dirt cheap, light, stack up very compactly, and are damn near indestructible (made of glass, not ceramic or porcelain).
> 
> They are neutral in colour, so they work with just about any dish. And, every now and then, when one gets a chip or breaks (which doesn't happen often), I can pick up a replacement for a few dollars next time I go to the supermarket.
> 
> For much the same reason, my daily wine glasses are from Ikea. At around $1 per glass, I don't care when one breaks. Once every three or four years, I go and pick up another six-pack.
> 
> I also have a large collection of Riedel glasses. They cost about 50 times as much per glass. They are great, beautiful, make wines really shine, and I like them. But I don't like having to very carefully clean them by hand, instead of just throwing them into the dishwasher.
> 
> Wine does taste better out of the Riedel glasses, no doubt. But the convenience of the Ikea glasses wins out most of the time.


That's why I also have a set of dishes from Ikea. They are mostly in use. I do the same with the wine glasses. I used to have all the glasses for wine etc from villeroy & boch. but after almost everything broke I only buy cheap glasses


----------



## Michael J.R.

Michi said:


> I have to admit it: my daily "use for everything" plates and bowls are Corningware Corelle series, plain white. They are dirt cheap, light, stack up very compactly, and are damn near indestructible (made of glass, not ceramic or porcelain).
> 
> They are neutral in colour, so they work with just about any dish. And, every now and then, when one gets a chip or breaks (which doesn't happen often), I can pick up a replacement for a few dollars next time I go to the supermarket.
> 
> For much the same reason, my daily wine glasses are from Ikea. At around $1 per glass, I don't care when one breaks. Once every three or four years, I go and pick up another six-pack.
> 
> I also have a large collection of Riedel glasses. They cost about 50 times as much per glass. They are great, beautiful, make wines really shine, and I like them. But I don't like having to very carefully clean them by hand, instead of just throwing them into the dishwasher.
> 
> Wine does taste better out of the Riedel glasses, no doubt. But the convenience of the Ikea glasses wins out most of the time.


Glasses in general (not only wine glasses) I handle the same way: cheap and simple. And I never found differences in taste compared to drinking wine out of Royal Highnesses. My father always said: one who is born as a sparrow cannot die as nightingale. Guess he was right.


----------



## Lars

Half a leftover duck breast turned into Biksemad. With the obligatory pickled beets and fried egg on the side..


----------



## Keith Sinclair

We use Corelle plates & bowls some plates have designs subtle color. This is scallop edge Corelle. 





Drinking glasses out the window tho like hand blown glass. Opposite of Corelle most are heavy compared to machine made drinking glasses. Watched video's of process 
of making by hand & blow pipe kind of like hand forged knives as opposed to stamped machine ground mass consumer knives.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Couple of hand made glasses always bring comments from guests


----------



## MarcelNL

Pizza night, Calzone is a challenge due to the low oven...


----------



## camochili

Today we tried to prepare an artful dish. It took a while, especially the arrangement of the veggies, but i
think it turned out quite nice. Bet the most important thing: It tasted very good.
Vegetable tarte on two kind of cheese with a lime dip.


----------



## Oshidashi

I have been remiss in my contributions to this wonderful site, mostly because I habitually neglect to photograph my humble creations until it is too late.

Anyway, though it is commonly misconceived that meatballs and spaghetti is an Italian-American invention, polpettini Abruzzese (small balls usually served with egg spaghetti known as chitarra), goes way back and is a classic in Abruzzo. Much of the appeal is that you can get a whole delicious little ball with each forkful of pasta. The downside is the half hour or so it takes to roll them.

This recipe is from _Vincenzo's Plate, _though there are also more complex and involved recipes out there. This one proved to be a big hit, though I substituted with bucatini as I could not find chitarra. Tagliatelli might have been a better choice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Like smaller meat balls don't have to cut them into pieces.


----------



## e30Birdy

Lars said:


> I'm not saying that doesn't look authentic, I'm just saying that you need new plates - like these!
> View attachment 184915



Lol it is funny to see things come from my area and known. One of my old neighbors worked for Seltmann and I use to live 20 min from them before me and the GF moved together.


----------



## MarcelNL

Keith Sinclair said:


> Like smaller meat balls don't have to cut them into pieces.


My son (6) simply sticks a fork in them and nibbles away....


----------



## esoo

Test drove my Ooni clone today with a garlic and mozzarella pizza


----------



## Michi

Michael J.R. said:


> Glasses in general (not only wine glasses) I handle the same way: cheap and simple. And I never found differences in taste compared to drinking wine out of Royal Highnesses. My father always said: one who is born as a sparrow cannot die as nightingale. Guess he was right.


The cost of a glass has nothing to do with taste. The shape, however, does make a big difference. Size, shape of the rim, and overall shape profoundly influence how a wine tastes.

Riedel run "classes" that demonstrate how much influence the glass has on a wine. If you ever get a chance to attend one of those events, it's worth doing. For me, it was an eye opener. I never would have believed that the same wine, when drunk out of different glasses, could taste so different.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> The cost of a glass has nothing to do with taste. The shape, however, does make a big difference. Size, shape of the rim, and overall shape profoundly influence how a wine tastes.
> 
> Riedel run "classes" that demonstrate how much influence the glass has on a wine. If you ever get a chance to attend one of those events, it's worth doing. For me, it was an eye opener. I never would have believed that the same wine, when drunk out of different glasses, could taste so different.


I thought so too .yet thee is a body of literature saying that that the shape of a glass does nothing with taste but only affects perception.


----------



## esoo

Stout in Pilsner Glass. May be wrong but the glass makes me happy.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Michi said:


> The cost of a glass has nothing to do with taste. The shape, however, does make a big difference. Size, shape of the rim, and overall shape profoundly influence how a wine tastes.
> 
> Riedel run "classes" that demonstrate how much influence the glass has on a wine. If you ever get a chance to attend one of those events, it's worth doing. For me, it was an eye opener. I never would have believed that the same wine, when drunk out of different glasses, could taste so different.


Glass was used as drinking containers from Roman times. It was better because didn't change taste & safer than metal. Same as today lead free glass best for storing food &
drinking out of and it can always be recycled 
not like much plastic that we use more of & waste much goes to landfills or worse in the ocean.


----------



## Oshidashi

MarcelNL said:


> I thought so too .yet thee is a body of literature saying that that the shape of a glass does nothing with taste but only affects perception.


I'm happy enough with adequate wine in a plastic cup. However, the shape of a wine glass may affect volatility and aeration (surface area to volume ratio), how odor is trapped in the glass, temperature preservation and gradients, and how pleasant might the feel of the glass edge be to the lips. Also, beauty and delicate contour of a vessel may impart an impression of quality that arouses in the drinker anticipation of sophistication and quality of the product. The drinker will then focus on nuance and complexity. But, alas, people will ultimately believe what they want to. 'Placebo effect' plays a big role. In any case, perception is indeed the bottom line.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> I thought so too .yet thee is a body of literature saying that that the shape of a glass does nothing with taste but only affects perception.


I would, from first-hand experience, strongly dispute that. I've tried this numerous times. Pour some of the same wine (from the same bottle) into differently-shaped glasses and smell and taste. It is utterly amazing how some wines (especially light reds) will change depending on the glass. Shiraz, for example, from a large surface-area shiraz glass (big tulip shape with a fairly narrow opening) tastes _very_ different from the same wine out of a Burgundy glass with a flared lip. The difference varies depending on the wine and the grape variety. But it can be strong enough that I would have sworn I'm drinking two different wines.

As to the shape affecting taste, it actually makes sense. The shape changes where in my mouth the wine makes contact first, and also where in my mouth it spends more time. Because taste receptors are not distributed evenly, that changes the taste.

I too was firmly in the "this is total BS" camp until I got to experience this for myself, so I understand your skepticism 

Interestingly, pretty much the worst possible glass for almost all wines is the standard international tasting glass. It is amazing how much it manages to kill the experience.


----------



## MarcelNL

I recall a thread on this topic, and it may have been here or on H-B (coffee nerds)...will go find it and post a link.
I too thought it HAD to matter, if I recall the definitive paper the tactile feeling of the container mattered more than it's shape. There are of course requirements to glasses, call them ergonomic...drinking champagne from a bowl vs a flute is a different experience.

found it, was indeed at H-B; https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/6594/c2b8c2c9512cce625872978931c47ec317d3.pdf


----------



## Luftmensch

Michi said:


> I would, from first-hand experience, strongly dispute that. I've tried this numerous times. Pour some of the same wine (from the same bottle) into differently-shaped glasses and smell and taste. It is utterly amazing how some wines (especially light reds) will change depending on the glass. Shiraz, for example, from a large surface-area shiraz glass (big tulip shape with a fairly narrow opening) tastes _very_ different from the same wine out of a Burgundy glass with a flared lip. The difference varies depending on the wine and the grape variety. But it can be strong enough that I would have sworn I'm drinking two different wines.
> 
> As to the shape affecting taste, it actually makes sense. The shape changes where in my mouth the wine makes contact first, and also where in my mouth it spends more time. Because taste receptors are not distributed evenly, that changes the taste.
> 
> I too was firmly in the "this is total BS" camp until I got to experience this for myself, so I understand your skepticism
> 
> Interestingly, pretty much the worst possible glass for almost all wines is the standard international tasting glass. It is amazing how much it manages to kill the experience.



Interesting topic!

I am not much of a wino... it's too complex for me... I'll drink almost any plonk .

I am not much of a whisky person either... but I did I dabble for a short time. I 100% believe the idea that the shape of the glass changes the aromatic experience of whiskey. Strictly speaking, I honestly don't know if this changed the _taste_ at all... but since taste and smell are so intimately linked, the taste _experience_ did seem different!


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> found it, was indeed at H-B; https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/6594/c2b8c2c9512cce625872978931c47ec317d3.pdf


Thanks for that, that was an interesting read!

I can only speak for wine when it comes to glass shape; I have not tried this with other beverages.

Note that all the glasses I tried were "proper" wine glasses. Nothing with an unusual shape, just different rim shapes, bowl shapes, and overall volume differences.

At one tasting, me and my mate took notes and compared afterwards. We came to very much the same conclusions. We noticed that a glass that was particularly "good" for one wine ended up being "bad" for a different wine, and vice versa, so it's not just that there was a shape among them that was "bad" in general.

There were some wines (mostly whites) where the difference was not as pronounced, so you won't see a huge difference for any and all wines. But, to me, the differences are there, and they are real; I honestly don't believe that this is a matter of perception bias.


----------



## MarcelNL

I was surprised about the conclusions drawn too, but when I think of it that blind tasting makes it hard for most people to differentiate between white and red wine tells me there is a lot of perception involved.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> I was surprised about the conclusions drawn too, but when I think of it that blind tasting makes it hard for most people to differentiate between white and red wine tells me there is a lot of perception involved.


No doubt, perception plays a big part, too.


----------



## sumis

this is not bs, of course not. 
technically, ”taste”, shouldn't really change, but a lot changes with regards to smell and aroma – and that's where the fun stuff happens.
try drinking wine and holding you nose … 
if i had no sense of smell, i'd by cheaper wines and more knives.

.


----------



## parbaked

Chinjao rosu aka Japanese pepper steak with hiyayakko tofu…


----------



## Lars

Meat free monday - potato tacos with cheese, onion, roasted tomato salsa, habanero hot sauce and shredded lettuce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> Chinjao rosu aka Japanese pepper steak with hiyayakko tofu…
> View attachment 185178
> View attachment 185180
> View attachment 185179


I want this!! looks good. I dont even know that dish, but I would eat it.


----------



## Jaeger

Tuna salad with mozzarella and olives











Cheers Fabian


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today just a snack


----------



## Oshidashi

Aloo gobi with peas, spiced basmati rice.


----------



## parbaked

Rack of lamb, artichoke timbales and fennel salad…


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti all'Amatriciana might not be the most famous Roman pasta dish, but it's terribly delicious none the less.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Garfield mode  good night


----------



## coxhaus

I just made pinto beans a different way and I like them. Pinto beans with floating jalapeños. We used the instant pot my wife runs the instant pot. Any way I cooked dry pinto beans with only salt and black pepper, no spices. After they were cooked, I took a few spoonful's of beans to cream with a blender. I poured them back in the pot. This kind of turned the water and chicken stock to a creamy sauce. I then took half a quart of pickled jalapeños with carrots and onion in the can with juice and added them to the pot. The jalapeño float on top. It makes for interesting beans.

I used a pint mason jar for the other half of jalapeños and I covered them with juice. So the juice I used in the beans was maybe half a can.
PS
I forgot I added a teaspoon of bacon grease to the pot when I cooked the beans. I wanted to keep the beans simple and let the pickled jalapeños add the real flavor.


----------



## coxhaus

So, dinner with pinto beans with floating jalapeño, grilled chicken, and Jollof rice (west African rice).


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this is dinner for tonight. it's so hot here, I elected to fire up my wok in the cooler hours of morning and simply eat it as a leftover. it is too hot to cool in the evening. screw that! all I have to do is cook some rice 

bitter melon with chicken.

I had to pull out a little to taste it, so I snapped a quick pic.


----------



## Lars

Vegan comfort food - Chana masala and basmati rice.


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> it's so hot here,
> View attachment 185535


It was 95 in SF yesterday afternoon! 
Dinner: I bought a baguette from Jane the Bakery and made a tropical chicken salad with mango and macadamia nuts.







I did make cracklings with the skin…




Served with a tomato, cucumber, radish salad and homemade hummus…


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Today we tried to prepare an artful dish. It took a while, especially the arrangement of the veggies, but i
> think it turned out quite nice. Bet the most important thing: It tasted very good.
> Vegetable tarte on two kind of cheese with a lime dip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185075
> 
> 
> View attachment 185076
> View attachment 185077


Damn that's gorgeous!


----------



## DitmasPork

I felt like cutting something.
Uzbek Carrot Salad seemed the perfect solution.


----------



## Lars

Homemade spicy Italian sausage with tomato sauce and roast potatoes with garlic and rosemary.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti vongole in rosso served with a tomato, cucumber, radish salad and the rest of yesterday’s baguette…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Toasted sourdough bread with avocado butter and tomato salsa with onion olives scrambled eggs


----------



## coxhaus

Ok, we are having wine with caprese salad and smoke tenderloin on Triscuit crackers with jalapeño jelly on top. The caprese is all homegrown tomatoes and basil. With fresh mozzarella from Costco. The olive oil is from Red Pond in Napa. It is blood orange oil very nice. I started eating it and I decided I need to take a picture as it is really good.


----------



## DitmasPork

Bitter Melon, Aubergine, Tofu, Fermented Black Bean + Chicken Adobo + Basmati


----------



## kinglukas38

Saw a post a while back about Afghani style chicken, took a shot at it today. Basmati rice and tomato chickpeas on the side.


----------



## daddy yo yo

It was warm and humid outside so I thought let’s keep it simple: I roughly cut and grilled/fried some aubergines, zucchini, and tomato, added one avocado, some shrimp and some buffalo mozzarella minis, and made a simple feelgood dressing:






Only knife used was my baby-Wat:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Still warm and humid outside, there was need for a light lunch so I made 2 creamy veggie soups (mainly because I was unsure how much soup the leeks alone would be and simply because the vegetables at the veggie stand at the local market makes my mouth water every single time; the vegetables are grown only a few km away from here and the beauty, taste and quality is pure pleasure):
1) kohlrabi / turnip cabbage (with greens)
2) leeks, crème fraiche and bacon


----------



## Choppin

daddy yo yo said:


> It was warm and humid outside so I thought let’s keep it simple: I roughly cut and grilled/fried some aubergines, zucchini, and tomato, added one avocado, some shrimp and some buffalo mozzarella minis, and made a simple feelgood dressing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only knife used was my baby-Wat:



Is that a 180 Wat? Lovely handle. How do you like it?

I was looking for a 180 Sanjo gyuto to replace the 180 Shig I foolishly sold and think this would be a good candidate.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Choppin said:


> Is that a 180 Wat? Lovely handle. How do you like it?
> 
> I was looking for a 180 Sanjo gyuto to replace the 180 Shig I foolishly sold and think this would be a good candidate.


Well, you can never go wrong with a Watanabe blade (I have a couple). Yes, it is a 180mm, the handle is okay (would have preferred a dark ferrule, but I got the knife from a fellow forum member and this handle was on the knife; but it does look really nice especially with the darker KU finish), has a small step from handle to ferrule. The blade itself is, well, I simply love it. It also is the favorite knife of my gf in my whole collection for several reasons: size, it is Japanese (we both love Japan), it is not overly expensive, it doesn’t need to be babied, and the profile is just fantastic. And, that’s my part again, it sharpens easily.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Choppin I also have a Wat Pro 180 gyuto and very much enjoy it. To help maintain balance, I opted for the lighter D-shaped Ho wood and horn handle.


----------



## Choppin

@HumbleHomeCook @daddy yo yo sounds good!

You both have the SS clad I assume? At least daddy’s looks like, seeing the cladding line.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Choppin said:


> @HumbleHomeCook @daddy yo yo sounds good!
> 
> You both have the SS clad I assume? At least daddy’s looks like, seeing the cladding line.



I do yes.


----------



## Lars

I know how it looks, but I make no excuses - it was yummy! Enchiladas de Fresnillo via a recipe from Diane Kennedy. 
Corn tortillas dipped in mole and filled with cheese and onion then doused with more sauce as well as crema, hot sauce, mexican chorizo, radishes and avocado.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragout alla Bolognese made with fennel, juniper, allspice, ginger, clove, coriander seed, espresso and dark chocolate. All baked on fries with jalapeno and parmesan. And fresh basil as a topping.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> I know how it looks, but I make no excuses - it was yummy! Enchiladas de Fresnillo via a recipe from Diane Kennedy.
> Corn tortillas dipped in mole and filled with cheese and onion then doused with more sauce as well as crema, hot sauce, mexican chorizo, radishes and avocado.
> View attachment 185720



Looks great to me buddy!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

DitmasPork said:


> I felt like cutting something.
> Uzbek Carrot Salad seemed the perfect solution.
> View attachment 185602
> 
> View attachment 185603
> 
> View attachment 185604


An addiction of folks with sharp carbon knives turning quite a few carrots into match sticks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Kalua pork & cabbage. Slow cooked on medium low heat covered with glass lid. 
Soften the cabbage infused with smoked pork flavor. Brown rice & quinoa.


----------



## Michi

Home-made pastirma:


----------



## Naftoor

Michi said:


> Home-made pastirma



That looks fantastic! How’s the taste? Been eyeing recipes since my dad has been wanting to try our hand at it as a taste of home


----------



## RonB

A Smoked Pastrami Recipe That's Close To Katz's

@Naftoor


----------



## Michi

Naftoor said:


> That looks fantastic! How’s the taste? Been eyeing recipes since my dad has been wanting to try our hand at it as a taste of home


Thank you! It tastes like pastirma 

It's essentially cured and dried beef, so the beef tastes similar to jerky. The spice coating is dominated by fenugreek, cayenne, and paprika, with other spices thrown in, including a lot of garlic and harissa.

So, it's beefy, spicy, and slightly bitter. Unlike many other cured meats, the taste is not dominated by the salt.

This is the recipe I used: Pastirma/Basturma for Beginners – Dry Curing Meat for Beginners


----------



## Naftoor

RonB said:


> A Smoked Pastrami Recipe That's Close To Katz's
> 
> @Naftoor



Never gonna say no to a good pastrami recipe, been watching shorts of a YouTube hitting up YouTube delis which is making me crave it 

Pastirma/basturma is a dried, salted and sometimes cured slab of meat, often beef. It tends to get sliced up as a sort of hash with eggs in areas that had ottoman influence. 



That sounds delicious Michi, I think it may be time to repurpose our cheesecave for meat aging ^_^


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Used to buy smoked turkey pastrami make sandwiches with it simple Dave's bread, good German mustard, vine ripe tomato, lettuce, & slice of sweet Maui onion. Damn those were good


----------



## Michi

Just to clarify: pastirma is not the same thing as pastrami 

But I make pastrami, too


----------



## Michi

Brezen fresh out of the oven:


----------



## Lars

Chicken fried steak, gravy, roast spuds and green beans.


----------



## DitmasPork

KDSDeluxe said:


> Ragout alla Bolognese made with fennel, juniper, allspice, ginger, clove, coriander seed, espresso and dark chocolate. All baked on fries with jalapeno and parmesan. And fresh basil as a topping.
> View attachment 185728
> View attachment 185730


Want.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Chicken fried steak, gravy, roast spuds and green beans.
> View attachment 185835


Delicious!! I can imagine the flavor from way over here. I haven't made CFS in years.


----------



## MarcelNL

is that a 'Schnitzel' ? found it, it is! 

Edit, there are far too many cuts called 'steak'.....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MarcelNL said:


> is that a 'Schnitzel' ? found it, it is!
> 
> Edit, there are far too many cuts called 'steak'.....



Chicken fried steak is beef. 

It uses what we call in the US, cube steak (perforated tough cut). Just called "chicken fried" due to the breading and cooking method.

Served with a good sage-y, peppery country gravy and runny eggs, it makes about the best breakfast I can eat.


----------



## MarcelNL

yeah I read it, quite surprising to me, since..what is wrong with chicken being chicken ;-)

the cooking method should have a name, not be named after something it is not IMO...

this for breakfast, phew, heavy **** man...I do 2-3 cappucinos for breakfast!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MarcelNL said:


> yeah I read it, quite surprising to me, since..what is wrong with chicken being chicken ;-)
> 
> the cooking method should have a name, not be named after something it is not IMO...
> 
> this for breakfast, phew, heavy **** man...I do 2-3 cappucinos for breakfast!



Yeah, now that I don't do honest work for a living, it is definitely a once-in-awhile breakfast that is generally followed by a nap soon after.


----------



## MarcelNL

I can imagine...that is some heavy lifting for breakfast!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So, nothing to show yet, but going to post this to put a little extra pressure on myself to come through...

I've shared some of my cooking, especially smoked meat, with a few neighbors and they all love it and are always asking what I'm cooking next. Up to now, it's just been sampling type portions, but tomorrow I'm going to go for it.

I'm going to cook for three neighbors (two elderly and mostly homebound) and deliver it. My plan is...

- Smoked Cornish Hens. Planning to rub a sage, garlic, lemon butter under the skin and routinely spritz them in a mixture of equal parts apple juice, apple cider vinegar and Fireball. Got some kind of spicy apricot dipping sauce rolling around in my head.

- Purple cabbage and carrot slaw with dill and a more or less traditional dressing but with a hint of sumac.

- Cold Asian-inspired pasta salad (whole wheat linguine) with red bell pepper, fresh basil, and a soy and sesame dressing.

Hopefully I remember to get some pics but I'm already freaking nervous! I know it isn't a lot but I've never done anything this involved for folks who I don't honestly know their tastes. 

Why is cooking for other people so nerve wracking but so exciting?


----------



## esoo

Sea bass, potatoes and carrots with a watermelon, kiwi and feta salad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kept it simple tonight.






Watanabe Pro 180 gyuto.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Stuffed pork fillet with a mushroom parsley cream and chester cheese in crispy bacon with noodles and a mushroom cream sauce and a sour cucumber salad


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Stuffed pork fillet with a mushroom parsley cream and chester cheese in crispy bacon with noodles and a mushroom cream sauce and a sour cucumber salad


That looks fantastic! What goes into the stuffing? I’d love to see the recipe!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Michi said:


> That looks fantastic! What goes into the stuffing? I’d love to see the recipe!


Ingredients:

Brown mushrooms (fillet and sauce)
Pork tenderloin (fillet)
Bacon slices (fillet)
Parmesan (fillet)
Mustard (fillet)
flat-leaf parsley (fillet and sauce)
cream cheese (fillet)
clarified butter (fillet)
olive oil (fillet)
sCharlottes (fillet)
Garlic (fillet)
Lemon (fillet and sauce)
Chester cheese (fillet)
chicken broth (sauce)
cream (sauce)
white wine (sauce)
Bacon pieces (sauce)
tomato paste (sauce)
cornstarch (sauce)
Onion sauce)
mountain cheese (sauce)
salt
pepper
pasta

Preparation:

In order to be able to make the filling for the fillet, the mushrooms must first be cleaned. Remove the stalks from the mushrooms, they will be used for the mushroom cream. Slice the heads. They will be used later for the sauce. Cut the stems of the mushrooms into small pieces. Finely chop the shallot and garlic. Grate the zest from the lemon and squeeze the lemon. Grate parmesan. Finely chop the parsley.
Sauté mushrooms and shallots and garlic in olive oil. Deglaze with a little lemon juice, the rest of the juice is used for the sauce. take the heat off the stove. Add cream cheese. Add parsley, lemon zest and grated Parmesan and season with salt and pepper. Chill the paste for the filling in the fridge so that it hardens again.
Remove the silver skin from the pork fillet. Cut open in the butterfly cut. Plating like a schnitzel. Salt and pepper the fillet. Rub with mustard. Place slices of Chester cheese on top. Add filling and roll up. Then roll the filled fillet in bacon slices.
Fry until crispy on all sides in clarified butter. And then in the oven at 130 degrees for 20-25 minutes.
Sear the bacon cubes in the gravy, then add the onion and mushroom slices. Add a teaspoon of tomato paste. The whole thing can get a nice color. Deglaze with 100-200ml white wine and the remaining lemon juice and reduce to half the liquid. Then add about 200 ml cream and 200 ml chicken broth (depending on the amount of liquid). Boil a little and reduce. Add 100g grated mountain cheese. Season with salt and pepper. Mix cornstarch with cold water. Add 2-3 tablespoons of it and thicken the sauce until the desired consistency is reached. Fold in fresh parsley. Keep a part of the parsley for serving.
cook noodles. And then serve everything together.

I hope this is understandable. Write it down quickly.

Best regards


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> I hope this is understandable. Write it down quickly.


Totally! Thank you very much, this is now on my "will do" list!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Outstanding


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Fried roma salad, caramelized with fennel seeds, maple syrup and pastis. Braised onions, fresh spring onions and orange fillets. Served with a fennel seed orange vinaigrette. Fried avocado in panko with egg, and juicy chicken breast and a crispy chicken skin chip


----------



## MarcelNL

interesting, fried avocado with egg...!


----------



## MarcelNL

Question, I assume you halve the Avocado to get the egg inside, is the egg softboiled at that stage? 
Fascinating dish, new to me!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> Question, I assume you halve the Avocado to get the egg inside, is the egg softboiled at that stage?
> Fascinating dish, new to me!


Boil the egg very soft. Peel carefully. Halve the avocado. Remove the core and adjust the hollow to the size of the egg. Smear the mustard in the well. then the egg. Press both halves together again. Roll in flour, then egg and then in panko


----------



## Lars

Pozole Rojo aka Mexican pork and hominy corn soup.


----------



## Jovidah

Better step it up Lars, KDS is bringing some tough competition.


----------



## camochili

When you're not here for two or three days, it's hard to get by all the great recipies.... amazing cooking happening here.
So, after yesterday being out for dinner, today it's time to get back to work.
Baked Aubergine with a pea-hummus and a Cumin/Kurkuma crunch.


----------



## MarcelNL

last Asparagus of the season, makes sense as they lose their power...baked spuds and an experimentally crusted pork loin baked in oil infused with garlic, ginger, red pepper, bay, vadouvin and butter. (not a great success to crust it since the crust drops off during cutting)


----------



## MarcelNL

OTOH, Cherry season is starting


----------



## esoo

Not proud of this, but second try with the Ooni clone. 

Stuff stuck to the peel 





But there was some success


----------



## MarcelNL

keep at it, you will crack the code...are you using semolina when shaping your pie out of the cured balls of dough?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So, nothing to show yet, but going to post this to put a little extra pressure on myself to come through...
> 
> I've shared some of my cooking, especially smoked meat, with a few neighbors and they all love it and are always asking what I'm cooking next. Up to now, it's just been sampling type portions, but tomorrow I'm going to go for it.
> 
> I'm going to cook for three neighbors (two elderly and mostly homebound) and deliver it. My plan is...
> 
> - Smoked Cornish Hens. Planning to rub a sage, garlic, lemon butter under the skin and routinely spritz them in a mixture of equal parts apple juice, apple cider vinegar and Fireball. Got some kind of spicy apricot dipping sauce rolling around in my head.
> 
> - Purple cabbage and carrot slaw with dill and a more or less traditional dressing but with a hint of sumac.
> 
> - Cold Asian-inspired pasta salad (whole wheat linguine) with red bell pepper, fresh basil, and a soy and sesame dressing.
> 
> Hopefully I remember to get some pics but I'm already freaking nervous! I know it isn't a lot but I've never done anything this involved for folks who I don't honestly know their tastes.
> 
> Why is cooking for other people so nerve wracking but so exciting?



Well, here's the hens all trussed and stuffed:






Coleslaw prep with the Wat Pro:












I didn't grab a pic of the birds smoking but here I'm searing the skin over hot coals. I've pulled the smoke barrel off and the other two birds are still in there on their rack staying warm for their turn.






First delivery packed and ready:






The wife and I kept one bird and some of the salads but the remaining deliveries were made.






I thought everything turned out pretty good. The apricot, jalapeno and Korean pepper flake dipping sauce could've been a little spicier but still good. The wife said everything was excellent. It's hot outside so everyone is hunkered down inside so no feedback yet but hopefully they all enjoyed. They were certainly very appreciative and I had fun.


----------



## Bear

Playing with soapstone's on my Kamado, still learning temps.


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> keep at it, you will crack the code...are you using semolina when shaping your pie out of the cured balls of dough?



We were using the 00 flour on an Ooni perforated peel. The ones that we messed up were done by the fiancee who didn't use as much flour as I did. The ones I did where I was more generous while shaping didn't stick. 

I'm pretty happy today overall as there were a number of places I cracked the code so the process is moving along nicely. For example, as I went along I got a fair handle on the turning to avoid totally burning the crust.


----------



## MarcelNL

give using semolina to roll out the pies a try, it helped me a lot!

O weee and perhaps try a little less cheese, alittle goes a long way in a HOT oven!


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> give using semolina to roll out the pies a try, it helped me a lot!
> 
> O weee and perhaps try a little less cheese, alittle goes a long way in a HOT oven!



I'll have see what I've got in the cupboard. The 00 worked pretty well if we had enough on the board. Humid here today so the dough was wanting to stick to everything. 

Yeah, we figured out that we were using a bit to much cheese from the first one I fired. We were dialling it back as we went.


----------



## kinglukas38

Fresh walleye from the weekend camp visit, pan fried beside potato salad, fresh tartar sauce, and cold beer


----------



## Michi

Prawn fried rice:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Beef roulade cooked at a low temperature until tender. In addition potato mustard puree sous vide with coarse-grained French mustard with fried kohlrabi leaves and creamed apple kohlrabi and fried kohlrabi chips and fresh kohlrabi stems.
Everything on its own was a hit. Nothing stole the show from the other... tender, sweet, sour, bitter, savory...


----------



## Lars

Plaice on the bone, fried in a sea of butter and served with new potatoes and the butter from the pan sharpened with lemon juice. Danish summer on a plate!


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> last Asparagus of the season, makes sense as they lose their power...baked spuds and an experimentally crusted pork loin baked in oil infused with garlic, ginger, red pepper, bay, vadouvin and butter. (not a great success to crust it since the crust drops off during cutting)
> 
> 
> View attachment 186065
> 
> 
> View attachment 186066


That's my kinda prep area—more knives than ingredients!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Pozole Rojo aka Mexican pork and hominy corn soup.
> View attachment 186050


this looks awesome..but I would need a way bigger bowl. haha..one of my favorite meals.


----------



## ptolemy

I usually do this with chicken thighs twice a month, but I got a crazy deal on beef boneless short ribs (I got 5 packages). Here I made 2 of them. Braised in this for 5 hrs (3 packages at 275f) Amazon.com : Campbell's Slow Cooker Sauces Beef Stew, 12 oz. Pouch (Pack of 6) : Grocery & Gourmet Food

After they came out, shredded, added 1.5 table spoons of peppercorns (freshly ground), 6 large onions, 2 table spoons of garlic powder, and 4 table spoons of wostershire sauce. Cooked it for 10-15 min until meat starts to brown and everything melds... 

I use this mostly for steak n cheese, quesadillas, fried rice, etc

for reference, pan is 14" woll


----------



## boomchakabowwow

sorry for the bad pic. I was hungry.

I made, you guessed it! Shrimp in Lobster sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Chinjao rosu (beef, pepper and bamboo shoot stir fry), shrimp toast and asparagus with miso dressing.


----------



## Lars

Pizza Bianca with lemon, courgette, feta and pesto.


----------



## chefwp

I enjoy Appenzeller cheese, Gruyere's slightly stinkier cousin, and I find it pairs really well with strawberries. I happened to have had both yesterday, so I whipped up a small batch of chili spiced toasted balsamic pecans and a couple chicken breasts for a salad, iceberg, red leaf, and rocket dressed with my balsamic/Dijon dressing, topped with appenzellar, then the chicken/spiced-pecans/strawberries, a nice warm-weather dinner.


----------



## LostHighway

chefwp said:


> I enjoy Appenzeller cheese, Gruyere's slightly stinkier cousin, and I find it pairs really well with strawberries. I happened to have had both yesterday, so I whipped up a small batch of chili spiced toasted balsamic pecans and a couple chicken breasts for a salad, iceberg, red leaf, and rocket dressed with my balsamic/Dijon dressing, topped with appenzellar, then the chicken/spiced-pecans/strawberries, a nice warm-weather dinner.
> View attachment 186263
> 
> View attachment 186264
> 
> View attachment 186265


Good taste in cheese! If you like Alpenzellar also try Vacherin Fribourgeois and maybe Napfkase, Hoch Ybrig, or Challerhocker.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Quick test for my Tritz Cleaver. Love it !
Pasta Puttanesca.


----------



## Lars

Duck carnitas tacos with all the trimmings ie salsa verde, avocado, habanero hot sauce, white onion and cilantro..


----------



## parbaked

Bucatini carbonara with my last little chunk of guanciale served with roast fennel and salad…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Yesterday we had also carbonara with guanciale.


----------



## Lars

Fettuccine with lemon, hot peppers and pecorino with a simple salad on the side.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Fettuccine with lemon, hot peppers and pecorino with a simple salad on the side.
> View attachment 186438



Nice! If you like that, try this recipe: 









Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) Recipe - Details, Calories, Nutrition Information | RecipeOfHealth.com


Get full Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) Recipe ingredients, how-to directions, calories and nutrition review. Rate this Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) recipe with 1 lb 1-oz (500 g) dried spaghetti, the best you can get, olive oil, 1 clove garlic, peeled and...




recipeofhealth.com


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> Nice! If you like that, try this recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) Recipe - Details, Calories, Nutrition Information | RecipeOfHealth.com
> 
> 
> Get full Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) Recipe ingredients, how-to directions, calories and nutrition review. Rate this Wild Rocket and Chilli Spaghetti (Jamie Oliver) recipe with 1 lb 1-oz (500 g) dried spaghetti, the best you can get, olive oil, 1 clove garlic, peeled and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recipeofhealth.com


Thanks! I posted a recipe for Spaghetti with Rocket and Ricotta a while back!


----------



## coxhaus

We went to NAPA to visit my wife's brother. He cooked Paella and it was great. I am going to try and make it. I need to figure out a pan, maybe I will use one of my carbon steel pans.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

very humble meal tonight. simple daikon soup, with some store-bought Vietnamese beef balls.


----------



## Lars

If you ever find yourself with some extra ragu then take a word from Marcella Hazan and make Baked Rigatoni With Bolognese Meat Sauce!
Cook some rigatoni until it's almost al dente, then toss with ragu, béchamel and parmigiano reggiano. Pour it into a buttered dish and top with butter and more cheese. Bake in a hot oven until the top is lightly browned and everything is nice and hot! Very, very yummy..!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> If you ever find yourself with some extra ragu then take a word from Marcella Hazan and make Baked Rigatoni With Bolognese Meat Sauce!
> Cook some rigatoni until it's almost al dente, then toss with ragu, béchamel and parmigiano reggiano. Pour it into a buttered dish and top with butter and more cheese. Bake in a hot oven until the top is lightly browned and everything is nice and hot! Very, very yummy..!
> View attachment 186561


+1 I ALWAYS do that when I have Bolognese…

Reminds me of a funny saying I read recently, which goes like this:
„_Everybody always has a talent and burns for something. I bake things with cheese and hate people_“.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today Backhendl (fried chicken)! A lot of spices cut into the egg for breading. Parsley potatoes with fresh and fried parsley and wild cranberries and lemon.





























I like!!!


----------



## Jovidah

Did you pick up the same Amazon prime deal I did?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Jovidah said:


> Did you pick up the same Amazon prime deal I did?


What you mean???


----------



## Jovidah

The low Staub 28 cm. I got it in the same color at an Amazon prime deal in one of the recent years.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Jovidah said:


> The low Staub 28 cm. I got it in the same color at an Amazon prime deal in one of the recent years.


Ah ok  No, i bought it from a german online store called Wayfair. I paid 69€. That was a really good price. I bought all my Staubs really cheap. I always hunt for cheap prices if I buy something that i really want to have.

But by knifes it is not working out


----------



## Jovidah

Damn that's really shockingly cheap...I got it for 120 and that was already the lowest price I had ever seen.
It's a great pan!


----------



## ptolemy

20 chicken thighs... first fried to get some fat out for 15 min per side.. then added a lot of onions, garlic, soy sauce, thyme, rosemary, and vegetta and slowly stewed in its own fat for 2.5hrs.. then shredded ..



ohhh and onions are amazing after 2.5hrs in chicken schmaltz

going to mix it with roasted short ribs, then add carolina style vinegar based bbq sauce (no mustard)


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Looks good also like Carolina style BBQ sauces. 

Bone in chicken thighs chop with CCK Kau Kong Chopper so get some bone marrow in stews.


----------



## Lars

Poulet et Bombine Ardéchoise // Chicken and veggies Ardéche style - with my favorite french free range chicken.
I'm very happy to be able to buy chicken of this quality at my local supermarket. It's not that long ago when all you could get was run-of-the-mill poultry, so this feels like a treat every time!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Spanish inspired lunch...






Spanish olives marinated in olive oil, lemon and jalapeno. Black olives and red onion marinated in olive oil, garlic, Hungarian paprika and cumin seeds. Shrimp in olive oil with cumin, coriander, paprika, garlic and basil. Manchego cheese and toasted bread.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Rigatoni with polpette in fruity tomato sauce.


----------



## camochili

Today was such a beautiful day, that we ended up having dinner outside on the terrace.
Gnocchetti sarde with a red pepper sugo and sea bream.


----------



## parbaked

Penne bolognese…


----------



## Michi

Getting ready for beef stock:




After 45 minutes in the oven:




Simmering very gently:




Nine hours later, super-flavourful stock:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Tonight's recipe called for a lager, so of course...







Spanish style pork spare ribs with sausage and potatoes.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Tonight's recipe called for a lager, so of course...Tonight's recipe called for a lager, so of course...


Not exactly the best of lagers, even by Aussie standards…


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Not exactly the best of lagers, even by Aussie standards…




Fair but we have history.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Not exactly the best of lagers, even by Aussie standards…


Doesn't Foster's translate into American English as "Tastes like piss water."?


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> Doesn't Foster's translate into American English as "Tastes like piss water."?


Pretty close, yes 

About fifteen years ago, when I was in Munich, I saw a bunch of young Germans at a trendy pub. They were drinking Fosters. It shows that there is no limit to idiotic fashion trends.

Fosters. In Munich. Death is too good for them…


----------



## Jaeger

Bifteki



















Greets Fabian


----------



## Michi

Made beef shank in the smoker today.




Trussed and spiced, ready to go:




With salad, baked potato and marrow bones:


----------



## Michi

Nutella chocolate pudding with maple syrup:


----------



## Jaeger

zucchini with a pinch of meat









Greets Fabian


----------



## DitmasPork

Mala Taste Sesame Noodles + Roast Pork Tenderloin Rubbed with Shichimi Togarashi, Smoked Paprika and Jeera


----------



## Lars

Pork belly and feta burger with cucumber and olive salsa in a brioche/Japanese milk bread hybrid bun.


----------



## ptolemy

Michi said:


> Nutella chocolate pudding with maple syrup:
> View attachment 186858



Does that even need maple syrup?  Looks awesome!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today little bbq


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s lunch and dinner:











Knives/tools used:


----------



## Choppin

@DitmasPork For how long did you marinate the pork? And what about oven temp & time?

I love pork tenderloin but never got it quite right.


----------



## simona

Michi said:


> Getting ready for beef stock:
> View attachment 186777
> 
> After 45 minutes in the oven:
> View attachment 186778
> 
> Simmering very gently:
> View attachment 186779
> 
> Nine hours later, super-flavourful stock:
> View attachment 186780


You put parsnips in beef stock?


----------



## camochili

Dinner outside again...
Corn fed chicken marinated in yuzu/mustard with a chard and cucumber salad.
By the way... Ever bought yuzu juice? A small bottle of 200ml selling for 15 bucks... But i have to admit that the taste is really amazing.


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi….Ooooh……you shanked that shank!


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Nutella chocolate pudding with maple syrup:
> View attachment 186858






Michi said:


> Nutella chocolate pudding with maple syrup:
> View attachment 186858


I’m not a big dessert or sweet person….but this looks awesome af!


----------



## Borealhiker

Borealhiker said:


> I’m not a big dessert or sweet person….but this looks awesome af!


I suppose I could search….but… do you have a (general) recipe for that?


----------



## esoo

Slow cooker Brisket


----------



## coxhaus

My first Paella. It tasted good but I have a lot to learn. I bought a Paella spice off Amazon. It helped a lot. I added saffron to the chicken stock for the rice. I just used my large cast iron pan.


----------



## Michi

Borealhiker said:


> I suppose I could search….but… do you have a (general) recipe for that?


It's super simple. Takes less than ten minutes to throw together.

500 ml milk
5 g agar agar powder
200 g Nutella
100 g dark couverture chocolate
Put milk and agar agar powder into a pot and stir to dissolve.
Heat up the mixture on medium and add in the Nutella and chocolate. Stir constantly with a whisk.
Once the mixture comes to a (low) boil, keep on a low boil for another two to three minutes.
Pour into a mold and let set.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> My first Paella. It tasted good but I have a lot to learn. I bought a Paella spice off Amazon. It helped a lot. I added saffron to the chicken stock for the rice. I just used my large cast iron pan.












Paella Pan - Carbon Steel | Made In


Our Carbon Steel Paella Pan is designed for both stovetop and open flame cooking.



madeincookware.com


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paella Pan - Carbon Steel | Made In
> 
> 
> Our Carbon Steel Paella Pan is designed for both stovetop and open flame cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> madeincookware.com


Maybe when they have a sale.


----------



## esoo

coxhaus said:


> Maybe when they have a sale.



If you have a Marshalls/Winners/Homesense/TJ Maxx near you, I picked up a paella pan from them. It was ridiculously cheap for the size of the pan.


----------



## captaincaed

Strawberry pineapple jamming with Jonas. So dang tasty. (Strawberry lime as well)


----------



## DitmasPork

Kala Chana (black chickpea curry), basmati, red onion + composed salad for Sunday’s supper.


----------



## Luftmensch

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Tonight's recipe called for a lager, so of course...



This may interest non-Australian beer drinkers.

Fosters is _now_ almost entirely an export beer. You _can_ find it in Australia... but it is surprisingly difficult. It is pretty much never sold in pubs aimed at domestic consumers. It is barely ever sold in bottle-os (liquor stores). I believe it used to have a good history in Australia but that was maybe 50 years ago??

The local equivalents are more likely to be Victoria Beer (called VB), XXXX (pronounced "four X"... because Queenslanders dont know how to spell 'beer'), Carlton Draught or Tooheys New. All of these are pre-hipster beers - the original breweries opening more than 100 years ago (except for Tooheys which started in the 1930's). None are full-flavoured or full-bodied beers. I won't defend them as being 'good'. None are special. They are all fairly 'standard' drinks - neither terrible nor good. But *I* believe they are misunderstood.... they are beers designed to a cost. They are also beers designed for a hot climate. Particularly if you look at Queensland and XXXX.... if there is no shade, it is 35 degrees outside and 80% humidity... you would probably rather drink "piss water" than something overly malty, hoppy, creamy or heavy...

Interestingly these 'Australian' beers are now owned by Japanese parent companies (Lion-Nathan/Kirin and Asahi)...


----------



## Michi

Luftmensch said:


> XXXX (pronounced "four X"... because Queenslanders dont know how to spell 'beer')


Oi!


----------



## Luftmensch

coxhaus said:


> My first Paella. It tasted good but I have a lot to learn.



Bloody awesome! This must be one of my top 'treat' recipes. I have recently elevated Jambalaya to a similar status. Nice work!



coxhaus said:


> I just used my large cast iron pan.



Me too. You do what you can with what you have got... Whilst I doubt my paella would get any stars in Spain... it is still a special treat to cook!

A paella pan may be worthwhile on the BBQ but they are super wide.... you need a correspondingly large burner if you want to use them properly on a stove. Honestly... if you are only cooking for, say, four people... a big cast iron pan (minimum 12"?) is probably good enough. Sure the material is not as thin as a proper paella pan... but you can compensate for that by watching the heat. Ensuring you dont fill the pan too deep is probably more important for developing a nice socarrat (which I am not great at), than the pan material.



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Paella Pan - Carbon Steel | Made In
> 
> 
> Our Carbon Steel Paella Pan is designed for both stovetop and open flame cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> madeincookware.com



Speaking of las paelleras... This used to be one of my favourite videos on the internet:



RIP, Risitas... you gave me a lot of good laughs...


----------



## Michi

Salmon sausage and salad with a mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## Lars

Prawn, parsley and basil frittata made for a lazy but delicious meal.


----------



## ptolemy

Breakfast: Potato hash with braised short ribs.. Lots of onions, garlic, wostershire, and thyme


----------



## coxhaus

I am with you all the way with hash until you said garlic. I am not a garlic in the morning kind of guy.


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce chicken wings…


----------



## chefwp

I had no blueberries in house yesterday for my signature blueberry/pecan/spelt pancakes, so as the former US defense secretary and probable war criminal Donald Rumsfeld once said, "you don't go to war with the army you want, you go to war with the army you have," so I just made pecan/spelt cakes and added strawberries on top with a bit of Chantilly creme.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> I had no blueberries in house yesterday for my signature blueberry/pecan/spelt pancakes, so as the former US defense secretary and probable war criminal Donald Rumsfeld once said, "you don't go to war with the army you want, you go to war with the army you have," so I just made pecan/spelt cakes and added strawberries on top with a bit of Chantilly creme.
> View attachment 187227



It's unfortunate you couldn't leave your political opinion out of the description.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla puttanesca.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken with caramelized onions and cardamom rice without raisins according to Ottolenghi


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Geiger (@Illyria) in Magnacut cleaning up some leftover ingredients to prep a few days' lunches:











Spicy Mediterranean-ish rice and chickpeas.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Parmigiana:


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> Parmigiana:


That dish tought me to like aubergines..!


----------



## Lars

I made my first charlottine today. A savory set custard with courgette and chives plus a simple cream sauce to go with a lamb fillet.
The charlottine was super yummy, but I mistimed the cooking so much that the lamb was well cold by the time charlottine was set..
Let's just call it a learning experience


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Kohlrabi risotto. With kohlrabi raw salad dressed with apple cider vinegar. Risotto with lemon zest, ginger, kohlrabi white wine nutmeg . And the stalks as a raw topping. Served with kohlrabi chips seasoned with ginger, garlic, cayenne pepper and salt.


----------



## DamageInc

Had a boat themed movie night with some friends. We watched Master and Commander, Greyhound, and Hunt for Red October.
To keep with the theme, we wanted to make submarine sandwiches, potato wedges (in Danish called potato boats), and have ice cream floats for dessert.
In the end we didn't make submarine sandwiches but opted for crusty ciabatta filled with slow roasted pork knuckle meat, garlic mayo, pickles, and red cabbage. To drink we considered grog but opted to just have rum and gin.


----------



## parbaked

Asparagus pork rolls with homemade teriyaki sauce…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Caesar Salad with crispy bacon and crispy chicken skin chips, avocado and egg. Actually, the yolk should still be runny. Everything doesn't always work out.


----------



## DitmasPork

Korean chicken.
Skinless drums and thighs; scored; marinated in gochujang, gochugaru, soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, Demerara sugar; toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

korean drumsticks?! pfftth..I see your drumsticks and raise you...

the crappiest Musubi ever. hahahh..my first attempt and it was way too much rice. oh well. I used the washed SPAM can. which wasn't easy.


----------



## parbaked

Steak and potatoes…




Meyer ranch ribeye and Snake River Farms Wagyu chuck with parmigiana, smashed red potatoes…
With a fennel, radish salad…


----------



## MrHiggins

KDSDeluxe said:


> Caesar Salad with crispy bacon and crispy chicken skin chips, avocado and egg. Actually, the yolk should still be runny. Everything doesn't always work out.
> 
> View attachment 187523
> View attachment 187519


That's a Cobb salad. Looks great.


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza with onion, mushroom and spicy Italian sausage.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Sourdough pizza with onion, mushroom and spicy Italian sausage.
> View attachment 187639



It looks nice. How do you make your crust? I am chasing pizza crusts that taste good to me.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice. How do you make your crust? I am chasing pizza crusts that taste good to me.


Thanks! I buy the dough frozen, defrost, shape, top and bake. It's better than my own efforts!


----------



## MarcelNL

it's not that hard, yet it does take prep time and planning!

I have to confess that when this dough would be available in a store I might lean towards buying it rather than making my own!


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> it's not that hard, yet it does take prep time and planning!
> 
> I have to confess that when this dough would be available in a store I might lean towards buying it rather than making my own!


So you finally climbed the sourdough pizza mountain? If so, I tip my hat..!


----------



## MarcelNL

I did not..yet...I am still looking up to that mountain!


----------



## MarcelNL

meanwhile I thought it was about time to make some more Chicken a la General Tso;


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> meanwhile I thought it was about time to make some more Chicken a la General Tso;
> 
> View attachment 187640


You seem to like cilantro almost as much as me! Looks yummy!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

boomchakabowwow said:


> korean drumsticks?! pfftth..I see your drumsticks and raise you...
> 
> the crappiest Musubi ever. hahahh..my first attempt and it was way too much rice. oh well. I used the washed SPAM can. which wasn't easy.
> 
> View attachment 187532


That looks fine. In Hawaii, more rice is a good thing, for many island eaters musubis are intended to be cheap, tasty belly fillers. 7-Eleven in Hawaii makes good musubis, and are popular with locals. I've seen trendy mainland restaurants do riffs on SPAM musubis, many miss the mark while charging three times as much. Yours are appropriate.


----------



## MarcelNL

I learned to like Cilantro, lately it's becoming an addiction ;-)


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sometimes I really love to keep it simple: pane tostato, aglio, olio di oliva, formaggio di capra, pomodori, basilico






Pair it with a bottle of Prosecco and you’re in heaven!


----------



## Jaeger

Roastbeef 





























Cheers Fabian


----------



## parbaked

Katsuo tataki, grated daikon, yuzu shoyu…


----------



## esoo

"I want meat for dinner". Find some leftover brisket in the freezer. Fried up a mirepoix, added the chopped up brisket and served over fries.


----------



## Borealhiker

KDSDeluxe said:


> Caesar Salad with crispy bacon and crispy chicken skin chips, avocado and egg. Actually, the yolk should still be runny. Everything doesn't always work out.
> 
> View attachment 187523
> View attachment 187519


Looks a bit more like a Cobb….Cobb junior maybe…..delicious looking tho! Plus… I know you want I nice runny egg but otherwise that baby is perfectly done!


----------



## coxhaus

Paella #2. I decided to make Paella again. My wife went into Austin so she bought clams. My local store does not carry clams or mussels. We have lots of shrimp local. I think it is better this time.
Next time I am going to try and get whole Spanish chorizo so I can chunk it. This was from the deli. I used Mexican last time.
I used real Spanish Paella rice and I think it needs a little more stock.

And yea I got some crunch in the bottom but not burnt.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> Paella #2. I decided to make Paella again. My wife went into Austin so she bought claims. My local store does not carry claims or mussels. We have lots of shrimp local. I think it is better this time.
> Next time I am going to try and get whole Spanish chorizo so I can chunk it. This was from the deli. I used Mexican last time.
> I used real Spanish Paella rice and I think it needs a little more stock.
> 
> And yea I got some crunch in the bottom but not burnt.
> 
> View attachment 187714
> 
> 
> View attachment 187713
> 
> 
> View attachment 187715


 How'd you like your new pan?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

WIFE: You wanna watch something?

ME: Sure

WIFE: Okay but I've got the munchies.

ME:












We love us some fresh popcorn.


----------



## Michi

Curing some chicken breast to go into the smoker:




Four hours later, after searing briefly on the skin side:




Some dry rub to spice things up a bit:




And into the smoker:




On freshly-baked focaccia with a bit of greenery for the looks of things:


----------



## Bear

A batch of Chicken Feta Burgers for supper and the freezer.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> How'd you like your new pan?



It works well. It is so large it has a hard time distributing the heat evenly. I rotated the pan every so often. It will be interesting to test the copper version next week.

It does work better than my campfire lodge cast iron pan. My cast iron pan is real thick. I used the same quantity of rice which is 2 cups in both pans.

PS
I weighed my large campfire cast iron pan. It is 16.8 pounds with lid, 10 pounds without lid.


----------



## DitmasPork

Rigatoni all'Arrabbiata. Tubular noodles with Angry Roman Sauce.


----------



## Lars

Plaice, buttered new potatoes and lightly charred gem lettuce with acidified cream dressing.


----------



## ptolemy

coxhaus said:


> It works well. It is so large it has a hard time distributing the heat evenly. I rotated the pan every so often. It will be interesting to test the copper version next week.
> 
> It does work better than my campfire lodge cast iron pan. My cast iron pan is real thick. I used the same quantity of rice which is 2 cups in both pans.
> 
> PS
> I weighed my large campfire cast iron pan. It is 16.8 pounds with lid, 10 pounds without lid.


with grill, i been using this Crestware PAE18 Paella Pan Non stick Teflon, 18" it seems to keep heat very well... 

but, I do prep my sausages and chicken thighs in a separate pan as I cook down the rest. It saves me at least 30 min of time.. then I deglaze the pan with chicken stock, to get all those caramelized goodness, and add it to the main pan at the end.


----------



## coxhaus

ptolemy said:


> with grill, i been using this Crestware PAE18 Paella Pan Non stick Teflon, 18" it seems to keep heat very well...
> 
> but, I do prep my sausages and chicken thighs in a separate pan as I cook down the rest. It saves me at least 30 min of time.. then I deglaze the pan with chicken stock, to get all those caramelized goodness, and add it to the main pan at the end.



I worry about my grill getting too hot for Teflon. I have hot spots on my gas grill. What kind of grill are you using it on?

I hope my copper version will keep me from rotating the pan a lot.


----------



## dhruan

Simple grilled steak… boneless rib-eye (we call it entrecote here) marinated in a Thai style mix of oyster sauce, soy sauce, sugar, black pepper, NVO & water, makes for a nice mellow flavour. 

Knife pictured is a Wakui 270 mm gyuto (SS clad white #2). Superb but also a bit of an big boi for my counter top (need to be careful not to poke things).

Steak turned out great, used this ”grill contraption” thingy on a portable Iwatani gas stove. It puts out just enough heat to be able to bring a bit of char and smoky character to the steaks (can’t use proper grills at my apartment’s balcony).


----------



## parbaked

Japanese style pork curry dinner…


----------



## coxhaus

It looks nice. I have only had Thai and Indian curry. I like your pan. Is it a 14inch?


----------



## ptolemy

coxhaus said:


> I worry about my grill getting too hot for Teflon. I have hot spots on my gas grill. What kind of grill are you using it on?
> 
> I hope my copper version will keep me from rotating the pan a lot.


I use a 4 burner grill... the pan actually doesnt fit all the way in (door doesnt close it rests on the hands). i been watching temps and it's rarely over 300f... it does take a while to heat the fan (good 10-15 min) .. because i never have anything dry in there, i am not worried about burning.. and when i add rice in and stock, i do close the lid all the way (i still have 2" air gap), temp does get to 400f, but all it means is my stock is at a nice, rolling boil to cool rice evenly...


----------



## coxhaus

Yea, I had trouble with my thick cast iron pan. I had to turn the handle to the side as the grill lid will not close. You might be better off with a pan that you can close the lid on. You should try your copper Paella pan and see how it works. I am going to try mine next week when I receive it.


----------



## ptolemy

coxhaus said:


> Yea, I had trouble with my thick cast iron pan. I had to turn the handle to the side as the grill lid will not close. You might be better off with a pan that you can close the lid on. You should try your copper Paella pan and see how it works. I am going to try mine next week when I receive it.


i actually like that it doesnt close... because this way I won't have to worry too much about burning. I didnt want to bring my paella pan to my vacation (i can't grill a home)...


----------



## parbaked

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice. I have only had Thai and Indian curry. I like your pan. Is it a 14inch?


Cheers…Japanese curry is mild. The spice blend is similar to generic “curry powder”. They often add fruit like apple or pear for sweetness. Packaged curry roux is popular, but I make my own with 50/50 blend of flour and the classic S&B mix.




The pan is an old 10” All Clad chef’s pan (mini flat bottom wok). I’ve cooked a lot of meals in that pan. 
It was my only All Clad that survived my switch to induction…


----------



## esoo

Fish tacos with crema


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The grill provides...






That's pork roast that I braised in orange juice and apple cider vinegar, refried black beans, and a sauce I tossed together from leftover sautéed cherry tomatoes and rehydrated peppers, cumin, cinnamon, smoked paprika and Mexican oregano.

Ultimately served on flour tortillas.


----------



## Michi

Lemon poppyseed cake for my wife's birthday.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> Lemon poppyseed cake for my wife's birthday.
> View attachment 187867



Happy birthday Mrs. Michi!


----------



## Michi

Heart and kidney ragout with Spätzle.


----------



## MarcelNL

now you did it, now I need to make Kässpätzle with Rasskäse...We'll see how that fares with a 6 year old..


----------



## Jovidah

You could just move closer to the border. Saves you a lot of money on fuel as well.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> now you did it, now I need to make Kässpätzle with Rasskäse...We'll see how that fares with a 6 year old..


Kids usually like Käsespätzle. It's basically Mac 'n Cheese, but much better.


----------



## Jovidah

I'm mostly amazed that spätzle haven't broken through internationally yet. It's basically egg pasta with a rougher texture that holds onto sauce better. Even the cheap supermarket stuff tends to be on par with good pasta IMO. Also makes a nice carbonara.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> Kids usually like Käsespätzle. It's basically Mac 'n Cheese, but much better.


the Spätzle are not the concern, if you have ever had Rasskäse you'd know where the potential issue (f)lies... ;-)


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> You could just move closer to the border. Saves you a lot of money on fuel as well.


I cannot move much closer to the border, of Belgium that is... E5 is about 1.88 in Germany (for those in the US, that is Euro per LITER) , 2.15 in Belgium versus 2.52 in the Netherlands.

Secondary benefit is that the availability of Belgian beer by far exceeds that in Germany and prices are easier to swallow.


----------



## Jovidah

On friday I got fuel in Germany for 1,799. Pretty sad that we were happy about that price; at the start of corona we got fuel for something liek 1,15 in GE. I think almost everyone within 20 km of the border is getting foreing fuel right now.

Considering I can't drink beer anymore without getting sick I prefer my easy availability of bretzeln, laugenecke, maultaschen, spätzle and butterschmalz...


----------



## Delat

One of our favorite new restaurants makes an amazing tuna crudo with corn coconut curry broth. I decided to try recreating the broth at home and it turned out pretty awesome.











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lars

Spicy Italian sausage, green lentils, tomato sauce and steamed broccoli.


----------



## MarcelNL

so, we have a sick bay, no dice no Spätzle...I used the opportunity to eat some early season mussles


----------



## camochili

Ricenoodles with mango and minced meat.


----------



## DamageInc

Salmon on pasta with fresh tomatoes and arugula.


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> the Spätzle are not the concern, if you have ever had Rasskäse you'd know where the potential issue (f)lies... ;-)


I probably would have had Räßkäse in the past. Quite similar to Appenzeller, I believe? I'm guessing that a mix of Appenzeller and Raclette might come close. Or, for the full-on experience, add some small cubes of a strong washed rind cheese


----------



## MarcelNL

Rasskäse is much stronger than Appenzeller and raclette, I have no clue how it's made, I just know the taste and how it smells. I recall walking past huts in the Alpine region thinking something doed there, it must have been the Rasskäse ;-)


----------



## Chips

BBQ baked beans from Food Wishes. But I noticed that ATC put out basically the same recipe 3 years earlier.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

What's possible with a little 14" Weber Smokey Joe and homemade tamale pot smoke barrel?

The grill provides...


----------



## Lars

Chorizo, mushroom and potato tacos with salsa verde and habanero hot sauce.


----------



## dhruan

Vegetable puree soup with pan grilled Vannamei shrimp tails, and a drizzle of EVOO and hot sauce.


----------



## ptolemy

Shrimp fried rice. I promise you, it has shrimp under 

I also add lemon to my shrimp, so when i mix it, those lemon flavored juices really lighten it up


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Spicy hummus and baba ganoush with pomegranate and pork tenderloin


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Light meal on a hot summer's night.

Leftover smoked chicken breast (cold) and a green apple salad with citrus dressing.






Watanabe Pro


----------



## Lars

Cod en Pappilote // cod wrapped in parcment paper. With sautéed leek/fennel/shallot, broccoli, potatoes and a splash on Noilly Prat.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Cod en Pappilote // cod wrapped in parcment paper. With sautéed leek/fennel/shallot, broccoli, potatoes and a splash on Noilly Prat.
> View attachment 188193
> 
> View attachment 188194
> 
> View attachment 188195


I love to cook that way! You can use several leaves for that, corn/mais or banana leaves work, too. Last time I did it I used fresh mangold, which, of course, is edible. Zero waste!


----------



## daddy yo yo

@Lars , and by the way, I seriously enjoy to look at the pics of your cooking! Chapeau!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had a relaxed BBQ tonight with my gf and her family. Threw a nice rib-eye on the grill and a couple of their favorites (pork and sausage mainly).






Knife is a differentially hardened gyuto in 26c3 made by @The Edge (Taylor Edgerton). Here’s his WIP:






WIP of 240 in 26c3


So, yesterday I was able to shape, mud, and heat treat a blank for a new knife. Here's a couple pics of the process. Now comes grinding (the slowest part of the process for me). Profile ground out, and mud applied. Little glamor shot above the woods I'm thinking of using for the piece. Don't...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Bear

Cleaned out the fridge


----------



## Greasylake

Definitely the hardest thing I've ever cleaned, but now I have an excuse for an unagi-saki


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Moussaka...love my new Tritz gyuto. It's stunning


----------



## daddy yo yo

Bear said:


> Cleaned out the fridge



Interesting, you keep that Isasmedjan in the fridge?! 



Greasylake said:


> Definitely the hardest thing I've ever cleaned, but now I have an excuse for an unagi-saki View attachment 188230
> View attachment 188231
> View attachment 188232


You need an eel knife!!!


----------



## Choppin

Michi said:


> Lemon poppyseed cake for my wife's birthday.
> View attachment 187867


Nice marble! (countertop/table?)


----------



## Michi

Choppin said:


> Nice marble! (countertop/table?)


Thanks! It’s granite. All the countertops and splash backs are made with that.


----------



## Lars

Inspired by @HumbleHomeCook's recent adventures I fired up my weber kettle and grilled some stuff. I made a halal cart inspired white sauce as well, but honestly, for this kind of affair nothing beats Sauce Heinz..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Inspired by @HumbleHomeCook's recent adventures I fired up my weber kettle and grilled some stuff. I made a halal cart inspired white sauce as well, but honestly, for this kind of affair nothing beats Sauce Heinz..
> View attachment 188296
> 
> View attachment 188297



Sauce Heinz!


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sauce Heinz!



My favorite ketchup.


----------



## kidsos

Lobster pasta


----------



## kidsos

Dried aged Hamachi at work for a crudo dish, saved the collars for staff food (sadly forgot to take photos)







Day 1







Day 10


----------



## parbaked

Wonton mein and gailan…







Homemade Japanese char siu and pork broth, frozen wonton and fresh ramen:


----------



## Lars

Chicken breast, pan sauce, salt and vinegar potatoes, roast broccoli.


----------



## ptolemy

Pan fried jerk chicken thighs


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Yesterday I continued testing my new Tritz babies. So everything for ragout alla bolognese already snipped. This time something more veggie heavy. Vegetables for chicken broth were also chopped up, so I could use the leftover peel right away. I have to admit that a cleaver is pretty cool for bruinose.

I cooked the bolo today. Used a little less fennel seeds this time. But today I tried the dried flowers of strach basil. If you try them like that, they are quite bitter. But when it comes to cooking, they make a really good taste. Was great!


----------



## Jaeger

Zucchini Omelette

















Cheers Fabian


----------



## DitmasPork

Spicy, cool sesame noodles with Persian cucumber; red, orange, yellow capsicum; purple cabbage; scallion; lime; Burmese balachong (dried shrimp, chili, crispy garlic)


----------



## Lars

Bone in pork chop, sautéed potatoes and creamed spinach.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Knife testing and potato soup...


----------



## Jovidah

KDSDeluxe said:


> Knife testing and potato soup...
> 
> View attachment 188560
> View attachment 188561
> View attachment 188562
> View attachment 188563
> View attachment 188564
> View attachment 188565
> View attachment 188566
> View attachment 188567


Knife? Looks too European to be Mazaki...


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Jovidah said:


> Knife? Looks too European to be Mazaki...


….It’s Sturmschwalbe. A really talented german knife maker  I got the knives on loan from a Kms forums member to test them out. Because I would like to have one or two customs built from him.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> ….It’s Sturmschwalbe. A really talented german knife maker  I got the knives on loan from a Kms forums member to test them out. Because I would like to have one or two customs built from him.


Mike‘s knives are fantastic. I have had the pleasure to try a couple of his knives and I really enjoyed every single one of them.

What is the big boy in your pictures? Can you tell me a bit about it (dimensions, weight, steel)?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> Mike‘s knives are fantastic. I have had the pleasure to try a couple of his knives and I really enjoyed every single one of them.
> 
> What is the big boy in your pictures? Can you tell me a bit about it (dimensions, weight, steel)?


yup...they are really fantastic...the big boy is 280mmx 60mm 309 Gramm. The handle is bigger than usual. I think that was your problem back then  the steel ist 14c28n arc 63. Balance point 55 mm from handle. Taper starts with 4mm out of handle, middle, 2,5 mm 1cm from tip 0,69 mm. grind complete convex


----------



## DitmasPork

Bengali curry night.

Radish & Chickpea Curry + Beef & Potato Curry + Basmati + Composed Salad.

Admittedly, I’m targeting an ideal of 1/4 meat/fish/fowl; 1/4 carbs; 1/2 plants—dunno where I landed exactly, but not far off.


----------



## Michi

A really old-fashioned winter meal. Home-made corned beef with veg.


----------



## MarcelNL

our version of corned beef is ground and originates in a can...lijely a post WWII leftover, yuck.

Your version (probably the true version) looks great!



https://www.jumbo.com/producten/pampeano-corned-beef-340g-408338BLK


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> our version of corned beef is ground and originates in a can...lijely a post WWII leftover, yuck.


Yeah, well, "corned beef" from a can really isn't much to write home about. Only marginally better than Spam.

Making your own corned beef is easy. All you need is a hunk of brisket. Add salt, cure #1, and whatever spices strike your fancy. Pretty much anything goes. Peppercorns, bay leaf, juniper berries, mustard seed, celery seed, garlic, whatever. (Not necessarily all of them.) Give the meat a few days to cure, and it's corned beef.

To cook, just add some onion, carrot, and spices to a pot, throw in the meat, top up with cold water and bring to a (very brief) boil. Then leave on a very low simmer for 1-2 hours. Done.


----------



## Lars

Chicken sandwich with fries on the side.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I baked some simple eggs. drizzle of hot oil to finish.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Phad Thai. Knife used was a Carter Muteki (after @Brian Weekley posted 2 of his Carters I had to take mine out, too):


----------



## MarcelNL

pizza night, I upped the hydration a bit and lowered the amount of yeast to compensate for the warm weather...pizze tutti fatto a mano


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Shrimp and salad.


----------



## camochili

Oven potatoes marinated in Harissa with a lentil salad.


----------



## Lars

Lasagne.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Vegetarian burger with cauliflower, potato pattys , oriental spices, with harissa mayonnaise, oak leaf lettuce, aubergine, thai coriander, pomegranate seeds and spelled buns.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

In preparation for some LA-style Kalbi bbq later, I needed to make the refrigerator pickles. daikon/cabbage/carrots. I might put them on a riff of a Bahn Mi hotdog as well. hahah..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Started marinading the pork yesterday and went for it today. Tacos al Pastor cooked on the smoker for about 4.5 hours and homemade salsa verde. I didn't get pictures of it but I also cut slits in some leftover pineapple chunks and stuffed slices of serrano in them and then charred on the grill.
















My granddaughter and her mom and dad devoured it. My son in law loved the pineapple chunks with the chili's in them and was sprinkling smoked paprika and Korean chili flakes on them and ate until he was groaning.


----------



## Koop

USDA Prime Tri-tip. Smoked, reverse seared and sliced with JCK Blue Moon (Shirogami #2) 240mm sujihiki. I love slicing with that knife!


----------



## Michi

Rib eye fillet with compound butter and roasted vegetables with Cajun blackening spice.


----------



## Lars

Tomatillo sauced enchiladas with chicken and spinach.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Red Thai Curry with the usual heap of cilantro:


----------



## camochili

I think i posted it here some time ago, but from time to time we prepare this simple and local dish and it always tastes great.
It's a socalled Frankfurt green sauce. I added some mustard on top of the eggs.

Frankfurt Green Sauce is served cold over hard-boiled eggs and boiled potatoes. It is made of seven different kinds of herbs: *borage, chervil, cress, parsley, salad burnet, sorrel and chives*.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

okay. please be gentle on my rough wontons. in my defense, these are the failure ones that didn't pass my quality control dept (wife). the ugly ones. I separated them out, and cooked them today. I bagged up the beauty ones which are now frozen solid. my initial plan was to deep fry them, but nope. I have homemade chili oil, and I did Szechuan tossed spicy wontons. my tongue is numb. malah!

tada!! my wife is blown away. we had a bad version at a restaurants Sunday, and I boasted, "I can do better".


----------



## chiffonodd

camochili said:


> I think i posted it here some time ago, but from time to time we prepare this simple and local dish and it always tastes great.
> It's a socalled Frankfurt green sauce. I added some mustard on top of the eggs.
> 
> Frankfurt Green Sauce is served cold over hard-boiled eggs and boiled potatoes. It is made of seven different kinds of herbs: *borage, chervil, cress, parsley, salad burnet, sorrel and chives*.
> 
> 
> View attachment 189065
> View attachment 189063
> View attachment 189064



Where do you get all those fresh specialty herbs?? I'm super jealous.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> okay. please be gentle on my rough wontons. in my defense, these are the failure ones that didn't pass my quality control dept (wife). the ugly ones. I separated them out, and cooked them today. I bagged up the beauty ones which are now frozen solid. my initial plan was to deep fry them, but nope. I have homemade chili oil, and I did Szechuan tossed spicy wontons. my tongue is numb. malah!
> 
> tada!! my wife is blown away. we had a bad version at a restaurants Sunday, and I boasted, "I can do better".
> 
> View attachment 189124



Looks great to me buddy!


----------



## coxhaus

I cooked Italian again today.


----------



## camochili

chiffonodd said:


> Where do you get all those fresh specialty herbs?? I'm super jealous.


We live in Hessia, where it is comes from, and during season (late spring and summer) you get these herbs already sorted and packed like this on many farmer markets. 
So we are in a quite comfortable position here.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> We live in Hessia, where it is comes from, and during season (late spring and summer) you get these herbs already sorted and packed like this on many farmer markets.
> So we are in a quite comfortable position here.


Could you post the proportions of the herbs? I can't get absolutely everything that is supposed to go in there, but I can buy some and grow others. I really would like to give this a try some time.


----------



## Michi

Chinese onion omelette:


----------



## MarcelNL

it's too hot to seriously cook (>100F), just cooked pasta for a salad if we get to the point of getting an appetite..


----------



## Luftmensch

Cross post... pastie-dumplings:






a bit more detail here.


----------



## Luftmensch

KDSDeluxe said:


> Moussaka



Nice!! Yours looks quite elegant. I tried to do one of these late last year...

Potatoes:






Onion:






Zucchini:






Eggplant:






Sometimes I make my life harder... I pre-baked the zucchini and eggplant separately in the oven. I thought this would add extra flavour. Not sure it was worth the extra effort!!

Beef, tomato and onions:






Bechamel sauce:






Ready for baking:






Out of the oven (a bit early... had to go back in):






... and on to the plate:


----------



## Lars

Zuppa di Pane // Italian bread soup. Cooled down to room temp before serving, because it's bloody hot here today.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Luftmensch said:


> Nice!! Yours looks quite elegant. I tried to do one of these late last year...
> 
> Potatoes:
> 
> View attachment 189192
> 
> 
> Onion:
> 
> View attachment 189193
> 
> 
> Zucchini:
> 
> View attachment 189194
> 
> 
> Eggplant:
> 
> View attachment 189195
> 
> 
> Sometimes I make my life harder... I pre-baked the zucchini and eggplant separately in the oven. I thought this would add extra flavour. Not sure it was worth the extra effort!!
> 
> Beef, tomato and onions:
> 
> View attachment 189196
> 
> 
> Bechamel sauce:
> 
> View attachment 189197
> 
> 
> Ready for baking:
> 
> View attachment 189198
> 
> 
> Out of the oven (a bit early... had to go back in):
> 
> View attachment 189199
> 
> 
> ... and on to the plate:
> 
> View attachment 189200


Looks good and tastymy version was a low fat version


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Could you post the proportions of the herbs? I can't get absolutely everything that is supposed to go in there, but I can buy some and grow others. I really would like to give this a try some time.


This is a very good question. There is not an exact rule for the proportions, but some limits are given.
Borage, Chervil, Parsley and Sorrel should make 75% of the whole. The other three, more intense in taste, should add up to 25%
Of the first four mentioned each one should make a minimum of 8% of the whole, and the latter three should not be less than 3% each.
In between these limits anything is possible and can be adjusted to each ones taste. 
These rules were set since Frankfurt Green Sauce has become protected by EU law.


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> This is a very good question. There is not an exact rule for the proportions, but some limits are given.
> Borage, Chervil, Parsley and Sorrel should make 75% of the whole. The other three, more intense in taste, should add up to 25%
> Of the first four mentioned each one should make a minimum of 8% of the whole, and the latter three should not be less than 3% each.
> In between these limits anything is possible and can be adjusted to each ones taste.
> These rules were set since Frankfurt Green Sauce has become protected by EU law.


Thanks a lot for that! I'll try and grow what I can't buy and give this a shot.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Mediterranean pasta salad with lamb chop


----------



## Lars

Crispy salmon with steamed pak choy and basil-caper-olive relish.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

todays lunch!! simple tomato sandwich.

great bread, great fruit..and Kewpie mayo. hahaha


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian teriyaki pork.


----------



## Michi

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian teriyaki pork.


Beautiful!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

DitmasPork said:


> Hawaiian teriyaki pork.
> View attachment 189416
> 
> View attachment 189417
> 
> View attachment 189418




Looks fantastic. Do you have a preferred teriyaki recipe?


----------



## DitmasPork

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks fantastic. Do you have a preferred teriyaki recipe?


Most times I just wing it. This batch a spicy unusual one. Typically I’ll do simpler teriyaki versions with just shoyu, sugar, ginger, garlic, scallion, chili, sesame oil.


----------



## Lars

Shrimp Scampi.


----------



## camochili

Yesterday, when i put that ibto the oven and it had 35°C+ outside, i asked myself: why i was making a casserole?
But hey, it was good, and the leftovers were even better.
So, here we have a greek style casserole with eggplant, zucchini and potatos, served with a date-dip


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Shrimp Scampi.


…with pasta noodles?!!


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> …with pasta noodles?!!


#whynot


----------



## DitmasPork

Didn't really cook this, just plated and garnished the hell out of today's Chinese takeaway. Felt lazy, but mediocre Singapore noodles just didn't cut it.

Singapore noodles with cucumber, tomato, red onion, green chili, lime, shichimi togarashi, sambal.


----------



## Lars

My local supermarket started carrying Caputo flour, so I thought I should have a go at making some pizza dough. 63% hydration, 48h cold ferment, balled up and left out for 3 hours, then cooked on a baking steel in 3 minutes and 30 seconds, the fastest I have achieved using my home oven. The pizza was nice, certainly better that my previous attempts.


----------



## Boynutman

Recipe worked out really well, very convenient food for a lazy dinner in the garden.
Quick pickled cucumbers and a Kikuichimonji nakiri on the side.









Andy Baraghani’s Recipe for Cold Soba Noodles Is a Summertime Stunner


With crunchy vegetables, fresh herbs, and a versatile, pantry-friendly sauce, this is something you’ll crave on even the hottest days




www.eater.com


----------



## Boynutman

Wow, here's me thinking that you only ate steak cut on a yellow cutting board!



DitmasPork said:


> Didn't really cook this, just plated and garnished the hell out of today's Chinese takeaway. Felt lazy, but mediocre Singapore noodles just didn't cut it.
> 
> Singapore noodles with cucumber, tomato, red onion, green chili, lime, shichimi togarashi, sambal.
> 
> View attachment 189512
> 
> View attachment 189513


----------



## parbaked

Simple but comforting…loaded miso soup. 




with daikon, daikon tops and aburaage ( fried tofu).




Homemade awase dashi makes a difference…




Our five year old homemade miso stash…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken tikka curry with roasted potatoes and cauliflower. I made the paste myself, used the greens of the cauliflower and added fennel seeds and lemon.


----------



## Edge

The food in this thread is so wonderful. Will make someone that is full, into hungry. You are all spectacular!


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> My local supermarket started carrying Caputo flour, so I thought I should have a go at making some pizza dough. 63% hydration, 48h cold ferment, balled up and left out for 3 hours, then cooked on a baking steel in 3 minutes and 30 seconds, the fastest I have achieved using my home oven. The pizza was nice, certainly better that my previous attempts.
> View attachment 189666


Caputo rules!! Which type of Caputo do they carry? I get my best results with Cuoco, but the names vary per size of the bag....

Pizza looks GREAT


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Edge said:


> The food in this thread is so wonderful. Will make someone that is full, into hungry. You are all spectacular!



Most of us are just trying to keep up with @Lars.


----------



## DitmasPork

Boynutman said:


> Wow, here's me thinking that you only ate steak cut on a yellow cutting board!


Shifting more plant-based, aiming for meal compositions of 1/4 meat, 1/4 carb, 1/2 plants—gotta do it for health reasons, doctor’s orders. I'm hoping to hit up steaks during the fall, gotta get my cholesterol numbers down. Already planning post diet meat fest, wanna do a Texas style smoked brisket for Xmas dinner. #gettingold


----------



## MarcelNL

try add EVO as fat where you can, skip red meat or at least replace a good part of it with poultry, good organic meat has less saturated fats, seafood is great, and adding some mild exercise should get you there!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So for the past, I don't know, six or so years, the wife and I have had a cooking schedule where we each get three nights and Friday is "free for all". And ya know, I think I'm starting to detect a pattern. I mean, for the past six or so years, almost each Friday she'll say to me how it's Friday and neither of us _have _to cook and then she'll hand me a beer and go about her business.

And before you know it, I've had, well, more than that one beer and I'm hungry and... well, I cook stuff.

I'm starting to think she's doing this on purpose ya know? Like maybe she's manipulating me into cooking and plying me with beer. Is that possible...?

I don't know, I'll give it more thought. Anyway, I made some grilled shrimp tacos.








The wife said it was very good.


----------



## Michi

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm starting to think she's doing this on purpose ya know? Like maybe she's manipulating me into cooking and plying me with beer. Is that possible...?


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth…


----------



## timebard

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So for the past, I don't know, six or so years, the wife and I have had a cooking schedule where we each get three nights and Friday is "free for all". And ya know, I think I'm starting to detect a pattern. I mean, for the past six or so years, almost each Friday she'll say to me how it's Friday and neither of us _have _to cook and then she'll hand me a beer and go about her business.
> 
> And before you know it, I've had, well, more than that one beer and I'm hungry and... well, I cook stuff.
> 
> I'm starting to think she's doing this on purpose ya know? Like maybe she's manipulating me into cooking and plying me with beer. Is that possible...?
> 
> I don't know, I'll give it more thought. Anyway, I made some grilled shrimp tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife said it was very good.



As a new dad, any night where I can knock back a couple beers and cook whatever I want is a pretty good night.


----------



## D J

My first attempt at a potato bake with leek. Tasted better than I expected. Used the heiji for the whole lot. I have really underestimated this little knife.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> Caputo rules!! Which type of Caputo do they carry? I get my best results with Cuoco, but the names vary per size of the bag....
> 
> Pizza looks GREAT


Thanks! The one I got is called Pizzeria..


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Thanks! The one I got is called Pizzeria..


I believe that is the same as Cuoco, recently they have been differentiating where they used to have a couple of different flours....must have emplyed a new marketing manager...


----------



## Michi

It's that time of year again. Cold and wet. Cassoulet, with duck confit, duck sausage, Toulouse sausage (all home-made), and pork loin.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Could you post the proportions of the herbs? I can't get absolutely everything that is supposed to go in there, but I can buy some and grow others. I really would like to give this a try some time.


Here's a pic of how the herbs are sold.


----------



## DitmasPork

MarcelNL said:


> try add EVO as fat where you can, skip red meat or at least replace a good part of it with poultry, good organic meat has less saturated fats, seafood is great, and adding some mild exercise should get you there!


Cheers for the comment. I’ve been pretty disciplined with meat consumption ever since my lovely doc gave me my cholesterol numbers. Eating mainly skinless chicken or pork tenderloin; lean beef cuts like chuck occasionally; cut back on cheese; no wagyu, which is easy since I’ve never been a wagyu fan. Tofu and fish are protein stalwarts in my kitchen. Most importantly serving up significantly smaller meat portions, and having more vegetables and less carbs—getting enough exercise hasn’t been an issue. My numbers should be better now than what they were—but have set out to continue this diet until October/November.


----------



## MarcelNL

Cauliflower soup, the elaborate version.


----------



## camochili

Rumpsteak with a homemade horseradish-mustard sauce and some oven baked veggies


----------



## daddy yo yo

Shrimp toast with quick pickled cucumber. Knives used were a Harner parer and a Markin gyuto.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> I believe that is the same as Cuoco, recently they have been differentiating where they used to have a couple of different flours....must have emplyed a new marketing manager...


I had a look and they aren't the same. Pizzeria is a Tipo “00” type, while Cuoco is Tipo “0”


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> I had a look and they aren't the same. Pizzeria is a Tipo “00” type, while Cuoco is Tipo “0”


interesting...I'l have a look too as I need to order new flour! the W number is important

I THINK that what is now called 'Chef' used to be Cuoco....and both that and Pizzeria are 00.

What is more important is to use the right flour depending on what proofing duration you are using. I prefer loooong proofing so Cuoco / Chef is best for me. For short notice Pizza sessions also work fine but when I cheated using like 10-15% Manitoba flour short proofing also produced super flexible dough that was a charm to work with not using a rolling pin.


----------



## Michi

Tipo 00 and tipo 0 refer to how finely-milled the flour is. Tipo 00 has the smallest grain size, tipo 0 is fractionally coarser.

The W value refers to dough strength, that is, elasticity. A high W flour resists rising more than a low W flour. High W also means that the flour can absorb more water and is more suitable for long fermentation times. W ranges from 50 for very light pastry flour to 400 for very strong bread flour.

Protein content relates to gluten development. Low protein implies low gluten and also correlates with low W. Cake flour has around 8% protein, all-purpose flour has about 11.5%, and very strong bread flour around 14.5%.

Then there are the German designations, such as Typ 405 (pastry flour), Typ 550 (all-purpose), Typ 812 (bread flour), and Typ 1050 (strong bread flour). The number refers to mineral content amd measures how many milligrams of ash are left behind after incinerating 100 grams of the flour. The German Typ system is not directly comparable to the Italian one or the W value because it measures a different thing. But it loosely correlates with protein content.

To make things more interesting, Austria and Switzerland each use their own designation. German Typ 812 is called W700 in Austria, and Typ 720 in Switzerland.

French flour comes in types 45, 55, 65, 80, 120, and 150. Increasing value indicates increasing protein content, but also colour due to more bran being in the mix. 150 is whole grain flour, known as Typ 1600 in Germany and “Integrale” in Italy.

Back to Caputo flours. Chef’s, Pizzeria, and Couco are all soft wheat flours. Cuoco and Chef’s are the same flour sold under different names, as far as I know. I have never seen Cuoco in anything but Tipo 00. Cuoco is a 13% protein wheat flour. Pizzeria is a 12.5% flour blended with some Manitoba (red wheat) flour, which increases W. Cuoco/Chef’s has a W of 260, Pizzeria has a W of 300.



Lars said:


> I had a look and they aren't the same. Pizzeria is a Tipo “00” type, while Cuoco is Tipo “0”



The Tipo 0 Cuoco has me stumped. I’ve never seen it, and I can’t find any references on the web for it.


----------



## Koop

I bought a USDA Prime tenderloin and sliced it into a dozen filet mignons. Used my TF 150mm petty nashiji to trim and a JCK Blue Moon 240mm sujihiki for slicing. Great meal, but I used a grill mat which didn't leave grill marks or a crisp bark on the surface.


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> The Tipo 0 Cuoco has me stumped. I’ve never seen it, and I can’t find any references on the web for it.


Apologies - I was looking at Nuvola instead..


----------



## Chopper88

Great explanation @Michi!

I don't speak Italian at all, but guess cuoco is just the Italian word for cook/chef, hence the same flour?


----------



## Michi

Chopper88 said:


> but guess cuoco is just the Italian word for cook/chef


Ah, I had no idea. Well, that explains it, thanks!


----------



## Michi

Pan pizza:


----------



## daddy yo yo

2 different trouts and Tian Provençal. Knife used was a 270 Moritaka with custom handle:


----------



## cooktocut

Had to bust out the oar for bacon day


----------



## Lars

Gloucester sausages with onion-marsala gravy, roast spuds, broccoli and pickled beets.


----------



## camochili

Dinner for one: Pepper-tomato salad with sardines


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Spaetzle with pörkölt


----------



## ptolemy

Bolognese . 95f+ outside but it tastes just as good


----------



## dhruan

Made some sushi for lunch


----------



## dhruan

Anyone up for some delicious coleslaw… I made a ton of it 

For size reference, that is a 25 cm / 10” long serving spoon and a 36 cm / 14.25” wide mixing bowl. I think I will be eating it for the rest of the week…

Spring cabbage, celery, carrot, red onion, sweet corn, fried shallots, white balsamic, salt & pepper, dried parsley and mayo. Tangy and crunchy, just like I like it.


----------



## Lars

Felt completely uninspired today, but here goes. A breast from a very small(but unusually fat) duck, potatoes, and baby courgettes sautéed with tomato, chili and mint. The veggies were nice, the rest was pretty meh.. #reallife


----------



## dhruan

ptolemy said:


> Bolognese . 95f+ outside but it tastes just as good
> 
> View attachment 189963


Uhhhhhh… I’ve been wanting to make pasta for a while now, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## daniel_il

Some mexican style dinner


----------



## chefwp

Meatballs fresh out of the oven and into the freshly made batch of red sauce.


----------



## ptolemy

dhruan said:


> Uhhhhhh… I’ve been wanting to make pasta for a while now, maybe tomorrow?


i put, what i felt was too much cheese, and it tasted a bit milkier than usual, but OMG, it was so good and creamy. I used pasta water to add moisture.. so good... I want more now, haha


----------



## Lars

Fiskefrikadeller aka vintage danish fishcakes, with potatoes, parsley sauce and butter steamed hispi cabbage.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Fiskefrikadeller aka vintage danish fishcakes, with potatoes, parsley sauce and butter steamed hispi cabbage.
> View attachment 190160


I am hungry, hangry even, and this makes my mouth water!!!


----------



## Edge

dhruan said:


> Anyone up for some delicious coleslaw… I made a ton of it
> 
> For size reference, that is a 25 cm / 10” long serving spoon and a 36 cm / 14.25” wide mixing bowl. I think I will be eating it for the rest of the week…
> 
> Spring cabbage, celery, carrot, red onion, sweet corn, fried shallots, white balsamic, salt & pepper, dried parsley and mayo. Tangy and crunchy, just like I like it.


I've never heard of putting sweet corn and fried shallots in coleslaw but it sounds really good. What do you usually have as a meat with it?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Freestyle black rice pasta with everything that had to go away:
















Cleaver was a Dengjia cheapo…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Roma and arugula, finely chopped with spring onions, shallots, leeks, radishes, with vine tomatoes and diced cucumber, fresh cantaloupe melon pieces, goat's cheese, nectarine fried in chili and rosemary and caramelized. Goat cheese and cantaloupe melon breaded in breadcrumbs and panko. Dressing made from lemon juice, lemon peel, garlic, spring onions, mustard, honey, light basalmico and sherry vinegar and pomegranate syrup.
Served with entrecote steak strips. Topping shrub basil strips and dried flowers.


----------



## Lars

I was feeling brave after my first experience with Caputo pizza flour, so I upped the hydration and fermentation time to 67%/72h and it produced a lighter crust with more flavour and in turn a more enjoyable pizza. Very happy with the result and surprised the flour makes such a difference.


----------



## mengwong

Bought beginner yanagiba (Tojiro F-908).

Made beginner sashimi.


----------



## cooktocut

Just a quick beef and broccoli for dinner, to satisfy my need to cut things on a weeknight


----------



## blokey

Chinese potato beef stew.


----------



## blokey

daddy yo yo said:


> Freestyle black rice pasta with everything that had to go away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaver was a Dengjia cheapo…


How you like that knife? I had one with different handle before, wish I got a bigger one.


----------



## Geigs

DitmasPork said:


> Shifting more plant-based, aiming for meal compositions of 1/4 meat, 1/4 carb, 1/2 plants—gotta do it for health reasons, doctor’s orders. I'm hoping to hit up steaks during the fall, gotta get my cholesterol numbers down. Already planning post diet meat fest, wanna do a Texas style smoked brisket for Xmas dinner. #gettingold


Cholesterol numbers mean nothing - there is a ton of evidence for this. Measuring cholesterol is basically a way to push people onto Statins, which are terrible drugs but hugely profitable. Eat your steak, eat your animal fats, avoid vegetable oils and carbs.


----------



## daddy yo yo

blokey said:


> How you like that knife? I had one with different handle before, wish I got a bigger one.


I like it for the price. Had a Sugimoto #6 before which was my first cleaver and I didn’t like it, too heavy. Have 4 cleavers at the moment, a CCK which is my favorite, 2 of these Dengjias, and a stainless Tojiro which I never use…


----------



## DitmasPork

Geigs said:


> Cholesterol numbers mean nothing - there is a ton of evidence for this. Measuring cholesterol is basically a way to push people onto Statins, which are terrible drugs but hugely profitable. Eat your steak, eat your animal fats, avoid vegetable oils and carbs.


We each follow our own path towards good health, rely on whatever sources of information is available—mine is contrary to yours regarding the validity of cholesterol numbers. TBH, although I appreciate the comment, I tend to trust my doctor, blood work, and personal knowledge with my health more than brief, bold comments on the subject on website threads. I’m choosing to avoid cholesterol medication through life style and dietary changes. It’s been an awesome challenge in the kitchen from a cook’s perspective—returning to some of the old school sensibilities of my grandparent’s cookery of minimal meat, more plants.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night’s stir fry—skillet fried egg white, aubergine, yellow courgette, choi sum, celery, ginger, garlic, fermented black beans-chili oil, shoyu—basmati with furikake.


----------



## Luftmensch

Geigs said:


> Cholesterol numbers mean nothing - there is a ton of evidence for this. Measuring cholesterol is basically a way to push people onto Statins, which are terrible drugs but hugely profitable.



Yowza! With all due respect... if anybody has untreated, high cholesterol: consult a medical professional.

Statins are not terrible drugs... without getting into a discussion about whether or not they are over prescribed.... they are very safe and well tolerated by most people.


----------



## Geigs

DitmasPork said:


> We each follow our own path towards good health, rely on whatever sources of information is available—mine is contrary to yours regarding the validity of cholesterol numbers. TBH, although I appreciate the comment, I tend to trust my doctor, blood work, and personal knowledge with my health more than brief, bold comments on the subject on website threads. I’m choosing to avoid cholesterol medication through life style and dietary changes. It’s been an awesome challenge in the kitchen from a cook’s perspective—returning to some of the old school sensibilities of my grandparent’s cookery of minimal meat, more plants.


I'm glad you're on whatever path you feel is good, but there is literally zero evidence that diet has any effect on cholesterol, so don't feel guilty eating that steak. Go get some sun if you want to lower your cholesterol - probably a way more effective intervention and as a bonus you're outside doing something.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

blokey said:


> Chinese potato beef stew.View attachment 190441
> View attachment 190440



The knife! You have to ID the beautiful knife!

It's a rule. Or, I mean, it should be...


----------



## Geigs

Luftmensch said:


> Yowza! With all due respect... if anybody has untreated, high cholesterol: consult a medical professional.
> 
> Statins are not terrible drugs... without getting into a discussion about whether or not they are over prescribed.... they are very safe and well tolerated by most people.


Respectfully disagree. The only reason medical professionals will prescribe statins is they believe the pharma cool-aid. Some very large meta-analyses have shown pretty conclusively that even in high risk groups (ie folks that have had previous MI and coronary artery disease) there is basically no statistical benefit to statins. Given that they are antibiotics, are known to mess with gut flora and are also being used as chemotherapy drugs due to their blockade of mevalonate synthesis which thus blocks a fundamentally important pathway in all cells, I don't know why anyone would take them. 

Anyway. Arguing on the internet changes precisely nothing, so back to food.


----------



## blokey

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The knife! You have to ID the beautiful knife!
> 
> It's a rule. Or, I mean, it should be...


Sakai Kikumori Yugiri, very nice knife.


----------



## Lars

Lamb rump, marinated overnight with garlic, pimenton, red wine vinegar and thyme. With Patatas a lo Pobre aka poor man's potatoes aka potatoes cooked slowly in olive oil with onion, pepper, garlic and bay.


----------



## camochili

Being on my own for some days has led me to plan in advance what to eat as i didn't want to buy for single portions. So the last days were of constant use of leftovers and mixing them with what we always have here.
This was some pan fried veggies oriental style with rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Putanessca and Tonic water Espresso.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Actually managed to be at home for lunch. Super hot here so...






Wat Pro







...Green apple, radish, and celery salad with a citrus-honey dressing, shredded dill Havarti, mint and sliced Black Forest ham.


----------



## Lars

I made Kenji's black bean burger from serious eats. With cheese and toppings in a brioche/shokupan hybrid bun it was really yummy.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Tomorrow I'm invited to my father's birthday party so I could test my new Isasmedjan right away. 
Mediterranean pasta salad.













Not really the right light to show first use patina...


----------



## Edge

More good food and I'm learning some foods/elements that go together. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## camochili

One of my leftover dishes last week was this Pasta with homemade Pesto rosso and Mozzarella. Happy weekend everyone...


----------



## daddy yo yo

„Tarte au citron“ - heaven on earth for me:


----------



## Ruso

Some sourdough hotdog buns:


----------



## Lars

Adventures of the weber kettle.. Pork sausage, veggies and a grilled corn salad with tomatoes, feta and herbs. It might not look that handsome, but it really was very yummy..!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

It's been over 100F here for days and still going. Well above normal and too damned hot to be doing much cooking, especially inside!

So, I had the smoker fired up about 7am this morning.






Left bird was dry brined for about 20hrs and the right one I stuffed a compound herb butter under the skin and spritzed it with apple juice, cider vinegar and Fireball whiskey.

Plenty to eat for a while.


----------



## Kgp

Pork roast with corn dressing. Ready for a slow roast in the oven.


----------



## Jovidah

DitmasPork said:


> We each follow our own path towards good health, rely on whatever sources of information is available—mine is contrary to yours regarding the validity of cholesterol numbers. TBH, although I appreciate the comment, I tend to trust my doctor, blood work, and personal knowledge with my health more than brief, bold comments on the subject on website threads. I’m choosing to avoid cholesterol medication through life style and dietary changes. It’s been an awesome challenge in the kitchen from a cook’s perspective—returning to some of the old school sensibilities of my grandparent’s cookery of minimal meat, more plants.


To be fair... though I'd be very reluctant to make any definitive statements about food / cholesterol considering the dubious state of the science and the research its been based on... what he said is not entirely without merit. A lot of the mainstream advice that's being given (even by doctors that tend to follow the 'general nutritional guidelines') is based on very problematic and dubious research. None of it is experimental, and a lot of it is highly questionable once you actually dig into it. This is also why we've seen dietary advice shift so much over the last decade or two (from a sugar-industry sponsored demonization of fat to focusing more on the problems caused by too much carbs). 
A lot of the 'red meat bad' recommendations seem more based on sustainability considerations than actual health considerations, and even just a dietary generalization of 'red meat' is outright oversimplistic. For example grass-fed and grain-fed beef have significantly different profiles of their fats (grassfed for example having more omega 3). The only 'red meat' that makes sense and has significant support as being bad for your health is anything containing nitrite, but that rarely gets seperated from the other red meats.

That being said; I do think that you're generally on the right track; you can't go all that wrong with simply toning down the carbs a bit and sticking to mostly proteins and veg. I would keep in mind though that within most western diets the problem isn't so much what's eaten for dinner, but everything eaten during the rest of the day.


----------



## Jovidah

daddy yo yo said:


> „Tarte au citron“ - heaven on earth for me:


Probably my favorite tart too. Would make it more often if it wasn't such a pain in the ass to zest and juice all the damn lemons.  I'd almost consider having children just to have more zesting-slaves.


----------



## ptolemy

daddy yo yo said:


> „Tarte au citron“ - heaven on earth for me:


ohhhhhh
this looks sooooooooooo good


----------



## DitmasPork

Jovidah said:


> To be fair... though I'd be very reluctant to make any definitive statements about food / cholesterol considering the dubious state of the science and the research its been based on... what he said is not entirely without merit. A lot of the mainstream advice that's being given (even by doctors that tend to follow the 'general nutritional guidelines') is based on very problematic and dubious research. None of it is experimental, and a lot of it is highly questionable once you actually dig into it. This is also why we've seen dietary advice shift so much over the last decade or two (from a sugar-industry sponsored demonization of fat to focusing more on the problems caused by too much carbs).
> A lot of the 'red meat bad' recommendations seem more based on sustainability considerations than actual health considerations, and even just a dietary generalization of 'red meat' is outright oversimplistic. For example grass-fed and grain-fed beef have significantly different profiles of their fats (grassfed for example having more omega 3). The only 'red meat' that makes sense and has significant support as being bad for your health is anything containing nitrite, but that rarely gets seperated from the other red meats.
> 
> That being said; I do think that you're generally on the right track; you can't go all that wrong with simply toning down the carbs a bit and sticking to mostly proteins and veg. I would keep in mind though that within most western diets the problem isn't so much what's eaten for dinner, but everything eaten during the rest of the day.


Cheers. Appreciate the comment. I'm aware of many of the arguments regarding cholesterol, etc. Fact is I've gotta put my trust somewhere—and that is with my doctor, who I don't want to start second guessing. I'm generally quite health savvy regarding how I eat and cook.


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> To be fair... though I'd be very reluctant to make any definitive statements about food / cholesterol considering the dubious state of the science and the research its been based on... what he said is not entirely without merit. A lot of the mainstream advice that's being given (even by doctors that tend to follow the 'general nutritional guidelines') is based on very problematic and dubious research. None of it is experimental, and a lot of it is highly questionable once you actually dig into it. This is also why we've seen dietary advice shift so much over the last decade or two (from a sugar-industry sponsored demonization of fat to focusing more on the problems caused by too much carbs).
> A lot of the 'red meat bad' recommendations seem more based on sustainability considerations than actual health considerations, and even just a dietary generalization of 'red meat' is outright oversimplistic. For example grass-fed and grain-fed beef have significantly different profiles of their fats (grassfed for example having more omega 3). The only 'red meat' that makes sense and has significant support as being bad for your health is anything containing nitrite, but that rarely gets seperated from the other red meats.
> 
> That being said; I do think that you're generally on the right track; you can't go all that wrong with simply toning down the carbs a bit and sticking to mostly proteins and veg. I would keep in mind though that within most western diets the problem isn't so much what's eaten for dinner, but everything eaten during the rest of the day.


it was NOT the science nor the research that was flawed but the decision making unfluenced by lobbying...Red meat was identified bit cholesterol was made the scape goat.

statins do lower cholesterol, yet it;s the LDL to HDL ratio that matters and there are far betters ways to improve that.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> it was NOT the science nor the research that was flawed but the decision making unfluenced by lobbying...Red meat was identified bit cholesterol was made the scape goat.
> 
> statins do lower cholesterol, yet it;s the LDL to HDL ratio that matters and there are far betters ways to improve that.


Considering virtually all human nutritional research is not experimental I'd say it's pretty damn flawed. I know there's good ethical reasons for how things are done, but too many conclusions are being drawn from data that simply does not lend itself to drawing proper conclusions. For the same reason I'd also be extremely hesistant myself to say what people should or shouldn't eat; I think we have to be realistic about how modest our knowledge is. 
Although I admit that it's usually the media / lobbyists that tend to run with any data and vastly overstate anything originally said in any articles. 
Admittedly the worst are the industry giants trying to make easy money under the guise of doing something healthy. The main companies peddling the stettins and 'healthy fats' are the same ones peddling cubes of transfat 20 years ago 'because butter is bad'. It's like Germans and gas; the story always ends badly.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

So........

What's everyone cooking?


----------



## Naftoor

no red meat or statins here, but most certainly not health food. 

Raspberry lemonade cookies. Slightly chewy, slightly pillowy, very bright from the lemon juice and zest, with bursts of raspberry flavor. Delicious. 

Also some brownie cookies with whole raspberries replacing chocolate chips, just because. They may look like something produced by a couple of birds my better half and I rescued, but luckily they don’t taste that way. Dense. Fudgey (auto correct says this is not a word. I disagree with my robotic censor.) Chewy. The flavor is of chocolate covered raspberries naturally, and excellent, Next time I’ll experiment with adding some lemon zest to heighten the fruit flavors, and maybe some espresso powder to deepen the chocolate


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Naftoor Raspberry lemonade cookies???!!! That sounds amazing!


----------



## Naftoor

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @Naftoor Raspberry lemonade cookies???!!! That sounds amazing!




They’re definitely added to our recipe book, a very refreshing cookie flavor this lovely heat as god turns his microwave to max power and attempts to cook us. 

I think I’ll try and tweak a sugar cookie recipe for my next crack at it. This recipe ended up with a cake like texture. The closest I think to it would be madeleines, without the crust. I prefer my cookies with a bit of chew to them personally.


----------



## Michi

Naftoor said:


> as god turns his microwave to max power and attempts to cook us


I don't think it was God who changed the power level…


----------



## Naftoor

Michi said:


> I don't think it was God who changed the power level…



To poorly paraphrase a man

Now we have become death, destroyer of our world.


----------



## camochili

Quinoa salad with strawberries and feta cheese


----------



## johnvburke100

Sachertorte for my 80th b-day, made and ineptly piped by yours truly. (You're supposed to pipe "Sacher" but even "80" taxed my skills to the limit. Yummy cake, though. Apricot glaze home made by reconstituting incredibly good dried cots from Bella Viva Farms in the Central Valley.)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Happy birthday @johnvburke100!


----------



## esoo

Pineapple zucchini bread


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle alla Bolognese.


----------



## esoo

30°C outside, so of course I made lasagna for dinner


----------



## Lars

Caputo Pizzeria flour, 67% hydration, 3% salt, 72h cold ferment, balled up and left at room temp for 4 hours, opened, topped and baked on a steel with the grill(broiler) on for 3m45s in my home oven.


----------



## MarcelNL

looking great!

I'm doing a 69% hydration, very low amount of yeast as it'll proof for 60-ish hour.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Shakshuka with sucuk


----------



## Lars

Lentil soup with bacon and savoy cabbage.


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Shakshuka with sucuk
> View attachment 191456
> View attachment 191457
> View attachment 191458
> View attachment 191459



Looks very good. I love Shashuka


----------



## Lars

Burger and potato wedges.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragu alla Bolognese


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with courgette, spinach and peas.


----------



## Lars

Coffee marinated pork chop with white bean mash and kiwi salsa from a recipe by Yotam Ottolenghi. It was really, really delicious and something I would never in my life have thought of.
I've been trying to get better at cooking meat using my intuition and senses rather than a probe and this came out just right, so I'm giving myself a pad on the back for that.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lasagne...makes us always happy!


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Coffee marinated pork chop with white bean mash and kiwi salsa from a recipe by Yotam Ottolenghi. It was really, really delicious and something I would never in my life have thought of.
> I've been trying to get better at cooking meat using my intuition and senses rather than a probe and this came out just right, so I'm giving myself a pad on the back for that.
> View attachment 191946


Looks fantastic. Sounds unusual, too. 
Care to share the recipie?


----------



## camochili

Today, i'll go for cat





No, just kidding... 
Our dinner was Tomato-risotto with prawns and a Rucola salad


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> Looks fantastic. Sounds unusual, too.
> Care to share the recipie?


It was unusual to me as well, but it worked out great. Click this link to get the recipe.


----------



## esoo

Mushroom bourguinon


----------



## Michi

Made some more rye beer bread:


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> Made some more rye beer bread:
> View attachment 192028
> 
> 
> View attachment 192029
> 
> 
> View attachment 192030



sexy loaf.

.


----------



## Lars

Chicken with Teloloapan red mole and tomato rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today there was beef stew from the shoulder, with a red wine-chocolate-port wine jus, with mustard puree, potato chips as topping, brown mushrooms stewed in roast jus and butter and roasted onions. In addition, a creamy apple kohlrabi vegetable. Very Delicious!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

I Like the quantity of jus! looks yummy!

I made my first Carbonara, since I got gifted with a piece of Guanciale. Salad on the side to compensate.




Question; what temperature is right to whack in the egg/cheese mix, since I'm using very thick pans due to induction they keep heat longer than what the typical recipe states (whack in the egg mix after turning off the heat when the spaghetti sizzles). Plan on using the IR temp gun next time...

It was just at the border of scrambled egg, still a delicious way to up the cholesterol


----------



## MarcelNL

btw; I payed for the high hydration of the pizza dough on a hot day...the dough was very difficult to shape, yet the pizza's came out SUPER, just forgot to take some pics as we were in the middle of an audio and beer session.


----------



## esoo

MarcelNL said:


> I Like the quantity of jus! looks yummy!
> 
> I made my first Carbonara, since I got gifted with a piece of Guanciale. Salad on the side to compensate.View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> Question; what temperature is right to whack in the egg/cheese mix, since I'm using very thick pans due to induction they keep heat longer than what the typical recipe states (whack in the egg mix after turning off the heat when the spaghetti sizzles). Plan on using the IR temp gun next time...
> 
> It was just at the border of scrambled egg, still a delicious way to up the cholesterol


This is what I did last time for carbonara and it came out excellent





Classic Carbonara Recipe - La Cucina Italiana


Follow this recipe to prepare pasta carbonara at home.




www.lacucinaitaliana.com





So you turn the heat off the pan before you even cook the pasta.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> I Like the quantity of jus! looks yummy!
> 
> I made my first Carbonara, since I got gifted with a piece of Guanciale. Salad on the side to compensate.View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> Question; what temperature is right to whack in the egg/cheese mix, since I'm using very thick pans due to induction they keep heat longer than what the typical recipe states (whack in the egg mix after turning off the heat when the spaghetti sizzles). Plan on using the IR temp gun next time...
> 
> It was just at the border of scrambled egg, still a delicious way to up the cholesterol


You could also put the pan with the bacon in the oven at 65 degrees. At 65 degrees the egg begins to falter. Otherwise when the noodles are done. Turn off the pan. Add the pasta to the bacon, then add the cheese and egg mixture and then add 1-2 scoops of pasta water. That's something you get a feel for over time.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

esoo said:


> This is what I did last time for carbonara and it came out excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Carbonara Recipe - La Cucina Italiana
> 
> 
> Follow this recipe to prepare pasta carbonara at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lacucinaitaliana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you turn the heat off the pan before you even cook the pasta.


8-10 minutes without heat? Unless you use fresh pasta! That's too long without heat. Carbonara is a just-in-time dish to serve warm on the plate.


----------



## MarcelNL

esoo said:


> This is what I did last time for carbonara and it came out excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Carbonara Recipe - La Cucina Italiana
> 
> 
> Follow this recipe to prepare pasta carbonara at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lacucinaitaliana.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you turn the heat off the pan before you even cook the pasta.


Thanks, I used a slightly different recipe using while egg...but indeed added the mixture after turning off the heat in the pan.

Guess that putting the guanciale in the oven, slightly frying the spaghetti in some of the fat in another pan to combine the two in the first pan may work

edit; indeed turning off the heat and then starting to cook pasta seems like too long to me too...grano duro spaghetti takes 11 min to get to the beginning of al dente


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> Thanks, I used a slightly different recipe using while egg...but indeed added the mixture after turning off the heat in the pan.
> 
> Guess that putting the guanciale in the oven, slightly frying the spaghetti in some of the fat in another pan to combine the two in the first pan may work
> 
> edit; indeed turning off the heat and then starting to cook pasta seems like too long to me too...grano duro spaghetti takes 11 min to get to the beginning of al dente


To play it safe. Can you first leave out the bacon on induction and then fry it crispy? Then pack the pan in the oven at 64-65 degrees. When the noodles are ready. Take the pan out of the oven. Add the pasta to the bacon, then the egg mixture, and then 1-2 cups of pasta water. It doesn't matter whether you use egg white or just take egg yolk . But it tastes better if you only use egg yolk in my opinion...


----------



## MarcelNL

KDSDeluxe said:


> To play it safe. Can you first leave out the bacon on induction and then fry it crispy? Then pack the pan in the oven at 64-65 degrees. When the noodles are ready. Take the pan out of the oven. Add the pasta to the bacon, then the egg mixture, and then 1-2 cups of pasta water. It doesn't matter whether you use egg white or just take egg yolk . But it tastes better if you only use egg yolk in my opinion...


sounds like a plan for next time! I interpreted the recipe I was using as that I should fry the pasta little, but that is likely inconsequential for the final result so I'll try this next time I get my hands on the guanciale....

make no misstake between the difference between guanciale, pancetta and bacon...I think guanciale is going to have to be my burial shroud...

O and I'll try yolks only next time!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> sounds like a plan for next time! I interpreted the recipe I was using as that I should fry the pasta little, but that is likely inconsequential for the final result so I'll try this next time I get my hands on the guanciale....
> 
> make no misstake between the difference between guanciale, pancetta and bacon...I think guanciale is going to have to be my burial shroud...
> 
> O and I'll try yolks only next time!


Gunacicale is a must use


----------



## MarcelNL

I agree!! Never was able to find it locally but a friend living in Rotterdam brought me some from an Italian deli....it ROCKS!


----------



## esoo

KDSDeluxe said:


> 8-10 minutes without heat? Unless you use fresh pasta! That's too long without heat. Carbonara is a just-in-time dish to serve warm on the plate.



In my pans on my stove it kept the heat quite well (I have a ceramic top that holds heat) Since you add the pasta water and pasta before the eggs, it warmed it up nicely.


----------



## Noodle

Michi said:


> Made some more rye beer bread:
> View attachment 192028
> 
> 
> View attachment 192029
> 
> 
> View attachment 192030


That's a good looking loaf. I struggle with bread...


----------



## Oshidashi

Enchiladas con mole negro


----------



## Oshidashi

Until recently, I was using store bought corn tortillas, which tend to be tasteless and broken. Using masa harina to make my own tortillas was a revelation. They are easy and simple to make, just masa flour, water and a pinch of salt, and have a wonderful texture and the taste and aroma of fire roasted corn. I made flavorful steak tacos last night with marinated meat, pico de gallo and guacamole.


----------



## MarcelNL

thanks for convincing me to make them from scratch next time, i've always found the ready made ones tasting sour and blend (likely from over proofing...)


----------



## Greenbriel

camochili said:


> Today, i'll go for cat
> View attachment 191964





camochili said:


> No, just kidding..


Reminds me of a story back when I was in TV production and was working on a job creating judge training videos for the American Kennel Club. I’m a big dog person but the people who drove cross-country for no money to have their darlings in the videos were DOG PEOPLE. 

The cameraman Craig was fussing with a Bichon Frise to get it in position, and the owner said “isn’t he gorgeous, how would you like him?” The camera guy knew he shouldn’t, but he just couldn’t help himself and, without skipping a beat, replied “well done with vinegar, please.” The lady snatched up her dog and drove back cross country.


----------



## Greenbriel

Pizza night, decided to do it on the grill because too damn hot for a 550 oven in the house and we’ll never go back.

Next night was Mediterranean spiced chicken with chimichurri, couscous, and cherry tomatoes with Greek yoghurt and lemon zest from Ottolenghi’s new book “Simple”. We weren’t big fans of “Jerusalem” but this one is fantastic.


----------



## johnvburke100

Years ago, before guanciale was avaiilable anywhere in San Francisco (to my knowledge), I got the idea of curing my own. This led to a truly comical scene in which I tried unsuccessfully to convey the concept "cheek" to a butcher in Chinatown, pointing to a pig's head in the display case and then to my face. Eventually a biliingual customer came in and offered to solve my dilemma; I told her what I wanted, she exchanged a few sentences in Cantonese with the butcher and they enjoyed a hearty laugh before she told me no, that cut wasn't available.


----------



## Greenbriel

johnvburke100 said:


> Years ago, before guanciale was avaiilable anywhere in San Francisco (to my knowledge), I got the idea of curing my own. This led to a truly comical scene in which I tried unsuccessfully to convey the concept "cheek" to a butcher in Chinatown, pointing to a pig's head in the display case and then to my face. Eventually a biliingual customer came in and offered to solve my dilemma; I told her what I wanted, she exchanged a few sentences in Cantonese with the butcher and they enjoyed a hearty laugh before she told me no, that cut wasn't available.


I have a pig’s head story but I think I’ll make it available by DM only.


----------



## MarcelNL

johnvburke100 said:


> Years ago, before guanciale was avaiilable anywhere in San Francisco (to my knowledge), I got the idea of curing my own. This led to a truly comical scene in which I tried unsuccessfully to convey the concept "cheek" to a butcher in Chinatown, pointing to a pig's head in the display case and then to my face. Eventually a biliingual customer came in and offered to solve my dilemma; I told her what I wanted, she exchanged a few sentences in Cantonese with the butcher and they enjoyed a hearty laugh before she told me no, that cut wasn't available.


that sort of attempts show the true power of intrinsic motivation!


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Coffee marinated pork chop with white bean mash and kiwi salsa from a recipe by Yotam Ottolenghi. It was really, really delicious and something I would never in my life have thought of.
> I've been trying to get better at cooking meat using my intuition and senses rather than a probe and this came out just right, so I'm giving myself a pad on the back for that.
> View attachment 191946


Whoa. Wasn't a fan of Ottolenghi until his most recent book "Simple". That looks amazing.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> Whoa. Wasn't a fan of Ottolenghi until his most recent book "Simple". That looks amazing. You didn't do the sea bream?
> I swear he does this things to confound us.



Jerusalem is a good book as well.


----------



## Greenbriel

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Jerusalem is a good book as well.


Have that one too but Simple is doing it for us much more


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greenbriel said:


> Have that one too but Simple is doing it for us much more



I'm terrible about cookbooks as I never really cook the recipes in them anyway. I just browse them and use them for inspiration or to get me in the ballpark.


----------



## esoo

Leftover mushroom bourguinon mixed with leftover brisket topped with tater tots


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

When you've been married for 34 years but your wife is having some issues and doesn't want to go out for dinner...






You make the "creamy rice I always forget the name of" that we know as risotto.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> When you've been married for 34 years but your wife is having some issues and doesn't want to go out for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make the "creamy rice I always forget the name of" that we know as risotto.


BEIGE!
@Carl Kotte


----------



## Oshidashi

MarcelNL said:


> thanks for convincing me to make them from scratch next time, i've always found the ready made ones tasting sour and blend (likely from over proofing...)


And with a package of masa harina at home, you'll never have to go to the store for tortillas.


----------



## camochili

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm terrible about cookbooks as I never really cook the recipes in them anyway. I just browse them and use them for inspiration or to get me in the ballpark.


Lucky you! Without a recipe i would not feel comfortable and forget half of the ingredients.


----------



## camochili

Greenbriel said:


> Reminds me of a story back when I was in TV production and was working on a job creating judge training videos for the American Kennel Club. I’m a big dog person but the people who drove cross-country for no money to have their darlings in the videos were DOG PEOPLE.
> 
> The cameraman Craig was fussing with a Bichon Frise to get it in position, and the owner said “isn’t he gorgeous, how would you like him?” The camera guy knew he shouldn’t, but he just couldn’t help himself and, without skipping a beat, replied “well done with vinegar, please.” The lady snatched up her dog and drove back cross country.


Very nice... and i would have had a good laugh.
Regarding this cat... We have two, but this one is more than curious. Sometimes it just lays there and looks what we are doing. Not even to snap something up, but simply out of curiosity and being near to us. When working with knives i have to put her down on the floor, just to make sure she doesn't get injured, because she is not afraid of nearly anything.
I don't know if you know that guy Jun, who is on yt, but check out Jun's kitchen. He not only has lovely cats, but is a great cook and master with his knives. Sushi for cats is probably one of his best...


----------



## cooktocut

An amazing protein with a simple side. 35 day dry aged bone in pork chop that’s been smoked and cooked to an IT of 135. I officially dub sundays as spoil myself day.


----------



## Lars

Kålpølser(southern danish sausages), lammefjord potatoes(regional danish potatoes) and stewed hispi cabbage(my favorite cabbage). Unfashionable maybe, old school sure, but so, so yummy..


----------



## daddy yo yo

Uwe‘s fun chopper used for some salmon, rice, radicchio chicoree and fermented red beetroot with horse radish:











And I forgot to mention the usual heap of cilantro…


----------



## johnvburke100

cooktocut said:


> An amazing protein with a simple side. 35 day dry aged bone in pork chop that’s been smoked and cooked to an IT of 135. I officially dub sundays as spoil myself day.View attachment 192256
> View attachment 192257





daddy yo yo said:


> Uwe‘s fun chopper used for some salmon, rice, radicchio chicoree and fermented red beetroot with horse radish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot to mention the usual heap of cilantro…


Did you achieve the internal temp via sous vide? I've started using it with pork chops. Works beautifully.


daddy yo yo said:


>


----------



## Greenbriel

Another Ottolenghi recipe from "Simple". Jacket potatoes with egg and tonnato sauce. I baked the potatoes at 400º for 2 hours from this recipe. Kinda wacky but good!


----------



## cooktocut

johnvburke100 said:


> Did you achieve the internal temp via sous vide? I've started using it with pork chops. Works beautifully.


I sure did!


----------



## DamageInc

Whole pan fried plaice. Salt, pepper, and wholegrain flour on both sides, then fried in lots of butter with garlic, tarragon, and a little red onion. Not pictured are some boiled new potatoes and a tomato salad. I enjoyed eating it.


----------



## Oshidashi

Huevos mexicanos: a simple dish (eggs scrambled with sautéed onions, tomatoes, and fresh green chilis), served with fresh corn tortillas. It's quick (10 minutes) and a deeply flavorful breakfast or anytime snack that should be in everyone's armamentarium. 

You can also fancy it up with sliced avocado, pinto beans, chopped cilantro, queso fresco, good Mexican coffee, and a nearby plate of tropical fruit.


----------



## Oshidashi

New Orleans shrimp creole


----------



## Oshidashi

Lars said:


> Kålpølser(southern danish sausages), lammefjord potatoes(regional danish potatoes) and stewed hispi cabbage(my favorite cabbage). Unfashionable maybe, old school sure, but so, so yummy..
> View attachment 192277


Thank you. I love to taste or even just see traditional dishes from the Old World. Ahh, time tested perfection! The culinary melting pot that is America typically puts out great volumes of crappy food. A good cook must have respect for and have some knowledge of tradition, in order to put out good fare.


----------



## Michi

Home-made gyoza with Japanese potato salad.


----------



## Lars

Boeuf sauté Stroganoff with fluffy mashed potatoes.


----------



## mengwong

It's nice to think of all the things you can do starting with eggs and good butter.


----------



## Lars

Pizza night.


----------



## cooktocut

mengwong said:


> It's nice to think of all the things you can do starting with eggs and good butter.
> 
> View attachment 192660


Good eggs too!!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Warm sweet potato salad with dried figs, chili, spring onions, goat cheese and basalmico syrup


----------



## camochili

Pikeperch with a bean-mustard salad.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just a quick snack after today's bicycle ride.
Pita bread, smoke salmon, vine ripe tomato slice, avocado.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ME? 
MarPo Tofu. and some weird squash my wife likes.


----------



## Greasylake

Second time making sushi, better than the first but I cut my pieces too big I think. Still tasty though

Greasy's red snapper dinner set special:


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Greasylake said:


> Second time making sushi, better than the first but I cut my pieces too big I think. Still tasty though
> 
> Greasy's red snapper dinner set special:View attachment 192799


Looks like a good Japanese meal.


----------



## Michi

Matjes herring salad.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Matjes herring salad.
> View attachment 192831


Nubbesallad or gubbröra?


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> ME?
> MarPo Tofu.
> View attachment 192787


Me too?
We’ve basically had no kitchen for a month while our building replaced pipes.
They’re not done, but last night we finally got water back so I cooked. 
Wifey asked for mapo tofu…




Served with 5 spice duck on mizuna.







Good to cook again!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Teriyaki chicken breast with a honey, soy sauce, honey, garlic glaze and topped with panko and parsley. I made the teriyaki sauce myself. Served with a sweet, sour, hot and spicy apple, spring onion, leek, chili, ginger, garlic and shallot salad. The combination is simply delicious.


----------



## Migraine

First attempt at ramen using this recipe from reddit:



Looking at the colour I think I must have added more of the Tare than I should have but it didn't taste ridiculously salty/soy. Overcooked the egg. Otherwise, pretty decent success I reckon. The pork belly was unreal.

EDIT: Didn't realise the forum would embed a Reddit post like that. Click "comments" if you want to see the actual recipe.


----------



## Michi

Carl Kotte said:


> Nubbesallad or gubbröra?


I had to look that up, of course 

Closer to Nubbesallad, I’d say. Recipe:

Chop 500 g matjes fillets into 1 cm cubes. Add one finely diced onion, one large peeled and diced apple, and two small finely diced pickled gherkins. Add enough sour cream to turn the whole thing into a thick salad. Mix in one teaspoon yellow mustard seeds, twelve juniper berries, and three bay leaves. Let the whole thing sit in the fridge for two days for the flavours to mingle. Remove the bay leaves and juniper berries before serving.


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Teriyaki chicken breast with a honey, soy sauce, honey, garlic glaze and topped with panko and parsley. I made the teriyaki sauce myself.


That looks fantastic!


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Teriyaki chicken breast with a honey, soy sauce, honey, garlic glaze and topped with panko and parsley. I made the teriyaki sauce myself. Served with a sweet, sour, hot and spicy apple, spring onion, leek, chili, ginger, garlic and shallot salad. The combination is simply delicious.
> View attachment 192921
> View attachment 192922
> View attachment 192923
> View attachment 192924


Großartig


----------



## Michi

Leberkäse with home-made sweet Bavarian mustard and a salad with a white truffle balsamic vinegar glaze.


----------



## Lars

Tinga tacos. Pan-fried courgettes, roasted tomato, chipotle and chorizo. With habanero hot sauce, cheese and cilantro. I really like this kind of Mexican food. Very simple, lots of veggies, comfy and delicious.


----------



## Greenbriel

KDSDeluxe said:


> Teriyaki chicken breast with a honey, soy sauce, honey, garlic glaze and topped with panko and parsley. I made the teriyaki sauce myself. Served with a sweet, sour, hot and spicy apple, spring onion, leek, chili, ginger, garlic and shallot salad. The combination is simply delicious.
> View attachment 192921
> View attachment 192922
> View attachment 192923
> View attachment 192924


Holy crap I want to eat that! Do. you have a recipe you can link or do you freestyle it? Looks great on the platter too, good job sir!

(Nice looking Spåre too! A honyaki from him is my current darling)


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Greenbriel said:


> Holy crap I want to eat that! Do. you have a recipe you can link or do you freestyle it? Looks great on the platter too, good job sir!
> 
> (Nice looking Spåre too! A honyaki from him is my current darling)


Thank you I will post it tommorow  I got the Spare loan to test. It‘s a solid no brainer and onion killer. Now I want one


----------



## ptolemy

friend rice (i cooked shrimp first/separate and just used it as garnish)
peas were bad actually.. just no flavor and not overly juicy...


----------



## Greenbriel

Thai red curry chicken. Mish-mashed together from a few recipes. So-so in the looks department but tasted very good. And there's my 18-minute method rice!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

just grilled some marinated Garlic-Ginger chicken wings for dinner tonight.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Greenbriel said:


> Holy crap I want to eat that! Do. you have a recipe you can link or do you freestyle it? Looks great on the platter too, good job sir!
> 
> (Nice looking Spåre too! A honyaki from him is my current darling)


You're right. The dish was a little freestyle and derived from that. I used skinless chicken breast instead of Lacks. I added finely chopped salmon to the salad. I used parsley instead of coriander. I replaced the red onions with shallots.
I made the teriyaki sauce myself and added roasted sesame seeds at the end.

There is also a video of the original recipe here 



FOR THE SALMON


400 g salmon fillet (skinless and boneless)
3 tablespoons good olive oil
1 tablespoon light soy sauce
1 clove garlic
4-5 tbsp teriyaki sauce
1 tsp honey
3 sprigs of coriander greens

APPLE SALAD

2 apples
2 small red onions
½ red chilli (seedless)
1 stalk of spring onions
Juice of half a lemon

MARINADE

½ tbsp ginger
1 clove of garlic
1 pair of coriander leaves
2 tablespoons light soy sauce
½ tbsp honey
Zest of half a lemon
Juice of half a lemon
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
3 tbsp olive oil
Salt pepper

THAT'S HOW IT WORKS

I quarter and core the apples; then I use the mandolin to grate them into very fine slices, which I sprinkle with the juice of 1/2 a lemon so they don't turn brown. The red onions are peeled, halved lengthwise and also sliced into fine strips. I cut the spring onions into thin rings. I chop the chili, garlic and ginger into small to tiny cubes. I cut the salmon fillet into four pieces of about 100 grams each.
Now put the apple slices, the red onions, chili cubes and spring onions in a bowl.

For the marinade, I mix 1/2 tbsp ginger, garlic with 2 tbsp light soy sauce, 1/2 tbsp honey, zest and juice of 1/2 lemon, 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar and 3 tbsp olive oil. I season the marinade with salt and pepper and then add it to the apple salad. Fold in well and leave to infuse. Finely chopped coriander is only added when serving.

Meanwhile, I sauté the salmon in 3 tablespoons of olive oil over low heat. As soon as the salmon has colored on both sides but is still translucent on the inside, I take it out of the pan and put it in the oven at 50 degrees. Now I fry some diced garlic and add 1 tablespoon soy sauce, 4 – 5 tablespoons teriyaki sauce and 1 teaspoon honey to the pan. Stir once and boil down briefly. Now the salmon goes back into the pan. I toss it in the sauce for a few seconds and I'm ready to serve. In less than 30 minutes! I arrange the salad on the plate, place the fish next to it, drizzle with the teriyaki sauce and garnish with the coriander leaves. (If you don't like coriander, just use parsley.)


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Yesterday there was a small BBQ. Potato salad made completely different than usual. It was a bit complex but awesome!

I steamed the potatoes and then roasted them in the oven with olive oil, garlic, pointed peppers, chili, and princess beans, salt and pepper as a basis. Add fresh cucumbers and spring onions. as herbs parsley, mint and chives. Add the juice of 2 lemons and lemon zest. Another dash of olive oil, salt and pepper. 2 packets of Greek yogurt and a tablespoon of mustard in it. Bacon left crispy. Roasted onions in the fat. Remove the onions and add butter to the fat for a nut butter and let the breadcrumbs and panko crisp up and add to the salad.

In addition there were chicken pieces in different spice mixtures and Krakauer.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> You're right. The dish was a little freestyle and derived from that. I used skinless chicken breast instead of Lacks. I added finely chopped salmon to the salad. I used parsley instead of coriander. I replaced the red onions with shallots.
> I made the teriyaki sauce myself and added roasted sesame seeds at the end.
> 
> There is also a video of the original recipe here
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE SALMON
> 
> 
> 400 g salmon fillet (skinless and boneless)
> 3 tablespoons good olive oil
> 1 tablespoon light soy sauce
> 1 clove garlic
> 4-5 tbsp teriyaki sauce
> 1 tsp honey
> 3 sprigs of coriander greens
> 
> APPLE SALAD
> 
> 2 apples
> 2 small red onions
> ½ red chilli (seedless)
> 1 stalk of spring onions
> Juice of half a lemon
> 
> MARINADE
> 
> ½ tbsp ginger
> 1 clove of garlic
> 1 pair of coriander leaves
> 2 tablespoons light soy sauce
> ½ tbsp honey
> Zest of half a lemon
> Juice of half a lemon
> 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> Salt pepper
> 
> THAT'S HOW IT WORKS
> 
> I quarter and core the apples; then I use the mandolin to grate them into very fine slices, which I sprinkle with the juice of 1/2 a lemon so they don't turn brown. The red onions are peeled, halved lengthwise and also sliced into fine strips. I cut the spring onions into thin rings. I chop the chili, garlic and ginger into small to tiny cubes. I cut the salmon fillet into four pieces of about 100 grams each.
> Now put the apple slices, the red onions, chili cubes and spring onions in a bowl.
> 
> For the marinade, I mix 1/2 tbsp ginger, garlic with 2 tbsp light soy sauce, 1/2 tbsp honey, zest and juice of 1/2 lemon, 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar and 3 tbsp olive oil. I season the marinade with salt and pepper and then add it to the apple salad. Fold in well and leave to infuse. Finely chopped coriander is only added when serving.
> 
> Meanwhile, I sauté the salmon in 3 tablespoons of olive oil over low heat. As soon as the salmon has colored on both sides but is still translucent on the inside, I take it out of the pan and put it in the oven at 50 degrees. Now I fry some diced garlic and add 1 tablespoon soy sauce, 4 – 5 tablespoons teriyaki sauce and 1 teaspoon honey to the pan. Stir once and boil down briefly. Now the salmon goes back into the pan. I toss it in the sauce for a few seconds and I'm ready to serve. In less than 30 minutes! I arrange the salad on the plate, place the fish next to it, drizzle with the teriyaki sauce and garnish with the coriander leaves. (If you don't like coriander, just use parsley.)



Der Johann, die alte Haut!


----------



## Michi

I made some "Rote Bratwurst" (red Bratwurst) this weekend. It's something I remember from my teenage years in Munich and got nostalgic for. This is an emulsified sausage, similar to a Frankfurter, but consisting of half beef and half pork, and much more strongly spiced. It is also known as "Polnische" (Polish) or "Brühpolnische" (cooked Polish).

It's a lot of work to make because you have to grind the meat, emulsify it in a food processor, stuff it into casings, let it ripen for a day, then smoke it for an hour, and finally blanch it at 70 ºC for half an hour. All things that are equipment-heavy and require a lot of mucking around and clean-up. But, to me, it was worth it. Tastes just like what I remember from Munich 

This is the sausage just after stuffing:






After hanging out at room temperature for 24 hours, it looks like this:






Next step is to smoke it for an hour at 60 ºC. At the end of that, the colour has deepened noticeably:






Then the sausages go into a 70 ºC water bath for 30 minutes. After that (and having vacuum sealed a pair), they look like this:






After all this, it's actually possible eat them. (Of course, they need to be fried first.) With "Bratkartoffeln" (fried potatoes) and a salad:


----------



## riba

Happy with some left overs


----------



## Ruso

It was a Pizza Friday. Pepperoni and pepperoni-onion-shrooms-greenPepper pizzas on sourdough pies and cooked in my crappy range oven.
Cheese was a mix of pizza mozza and gruyere (not the best mix, but still tasty).


----------



## Greenbriel

KDSDeluxe said:


> You're right. The dish was a little freestyle and derived from that. I used skinless chicken breast instead of Lacks. I added finely chopped salmon to the salad. I used parsley instead of coriander. I replaced the red onions with shallots.
> I made the teriyaki sauce myself and added roasted sesame seeds at the end.
> 
> There is also a video of the original recipe here
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE SALMON
> 
> 
> 400 g salmon fillet (skinless and boneless)
> 3 tablespoons good olive oil
> 1 tablespoon light soy sauce
> 1 clove garlic
> 4-5 tbsp teriyaki sauce
> 1 tsp honey
> 3 sprigs of coriander greens
> 
> APPLE SALAD
> 
> 2 apples
> 2 small red onions
> ½ red chilli (seedless)
> 1 stalk of spring onions
> Juice of half a lemon
> 
> MARINADE
> 
> ½ tbsp ginger
> 1 clove of garlic
> 1 pair of coriander leaves
> 2 tablespoons light soy sauce
> ½ tbsp honey
> Zest of half a lemon
> Juice of half a lemon
> 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> Salt pepper
> 
> THAT'S HOW IT WORKS
> 
> I quarter and core the apples; then I use the mandolin to grate them into very fine slices, which I sprinkle with the juice of 1/2 a lemon so they don't turn brown. The red onions are peeled, halved lengthwise and also sliced into fine strips. I cut the spring onions into thin rings. I chop the chili, garlic and ginger into small to tiny cubes. I cut the salmon fillet into four pieces of about 100 grams each.
> Now put the apple slices, the red onions, chili cubes and spring onions in a bowl.
> 
> For the marinade, I mix 1/2 tbsp ginger, garlic with 2 tbsp light soy sauce, 1/2 tbsp honey, zest and juice of 1/2 lemon, 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar and 3 tbsp olive oil. I season the marinade with salt and pepper and then add it to the apple salad. Fold in well and leave to infuse. Finely chopped coriander is only added when serving.
> 
> Meanwhile, I sauté the salmon in 3 tablespoons of olive oil over low heat. As soon as the salmon has colored on both sides but is still translucent on the inside, I take it out of the pan and put it in the oven at 50 degrees. Now I fry some diced garlic and add 1 tablespoon soy sauce, 4 – 5 tablespoons teriyaki sauce and 1 teaspoon honey to the pan. Stir once and boil down briefly. Now the salmon goes back into the pan. I toss it in the sauce for a few seconds and I'm ready to serve. In less than 30 minutes! I arrange the salad on the plate, place the fish next to it, drizzle with the teriyaki sauce and garnish with the coriander leaves. (If you don't like coriander, just use parsley.)



Amazing, thanks so much for this very generous description @KDSDeluxe! I’m going to make this next week and will maybe display my inferior version herewith. 

Have a great weekend and thanks again!


----------



## Lars

It's too hot to cook, but I'm still greedy, so what to do? Cheese burger! Just toast the bun and cook the patty and your time in hell at the stove is done!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pasta night:
















Knife used was a ~240 Simon Herde in 14c28n with Western handle in Cocobolo.


----------



## esoo

Fajita marinated flank steak in a board sauce, roast potatoes and Pico de Gallo


----------



## tostadas

My version of the classic hk style baked pork chop fried rice w savory tomato sauce.


----------



## Lars

Spicy Italian sausage with peppers, onion and potatoes.


----------



## daddy yo yo

The kitchen stayed cold today:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chanterelle chorizo cheeseburger with hash browns, fried onions, spring onions, lollo rosso, with a chorizo ground beef patty and a jalapeno, capers, lemons, garlic, smoked salt, pepper, mustard, sour cream mayo and wild cranberries that was so good  OMG


----------



## MarcelNL

Orzo pesto salad...still too much cooking for this weather....pfff


----------



## Kgp

Pizza night! I prefer thin, crispy crust , generous toppings, and well done.


----------



## Lars

Jerk chicken, rice and peas, out of focus salad.


----------



## Delat

Shrimp in a garlic-tomato broth.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

its official. you all are badasses!!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

that is Bokeh salad Lars ;-)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

okay..dont laugh at my knifeskills (or lack of).

I MADE Hainanese Chicken!!! total experimental stage at this point. figured out the rice (yum!) and the Chicken (YUMYUM!!). I forgot the prerequisite cucumber on the side and I didn't make the chili dipping sauce. I forgot!! I had the green onion ginger sauce so I just used that. I was too excited to take a bite to worry about laying down the chicken attractively. haha.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grilled chop with a garlic Vermouth sauce and salad with a creamy dill dressing.


----------



## parbaked

Chinjao rosu (Japanese beef, pepper and bamboo shoot stir fry):




Komatsuna (Japanese mustard spinach) with pork belly and fish sauce:


----------



## Lars

Frugality tacos. Leftover hispi cabbage and jerk chicken from yesterday turned into a salad following this recipe from Rick Bayless. Really yummy and now I have have leftover leftovers for tomorrows lunch!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pasta puttanesca and first cutting test with the magnacut. What an onion and garlic killer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pasta puttanesca and first cutting test with the magnacut. What an onion and garlic killer.View attachment 193897
> View attachment 193898
> View attachment 193899
> View attachment 193900


food looks so good!! 

I gotta ask. what knife is that?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

boomchakabowwow said:


> food looks so good!!
> 
> I gotta ask. what knife is that?


Thanks! It‘s a Xerxes Magnacut


----------



## MowgFace

Home made miso ramen!








Homemade “quick” chashu
Katsuobushi and Korean kelp Dashi
Fried tofu and accidentally medium well egg marinated in chashu liquid
Blanched sprouts, enoki and wood ears
Menma!
Yamabuki Tezukuri Miso
Noodles are in there somewhere


----------



## riba

Friends are busy working on their new house.
Unfortunately we cannot help but providing dinner was appreciated


----------



## Lars




----------



## daddy yo yo

Hummus, Ajvar and perfect eggs:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup...


----------



## parbaked

More Japanese home cooking…
Ginger pork with Shimeji mushrooms on cabbage and another komatsuna stir fry.


----------



## Naftoor

A few years back I was able to spend a few weeks traipsing around New Zealand. During my time there my friend and I came across the phenomenon of “hand pies”. For the unacquainted they’re exactly as they sound, small (3-4”) pies made of flakey dough ensconcing a variety of mostly savory, thick fillings. When warm they were the perfect breakfast on the go, hearty enough to replace a sit down breakfast, but portable enough to eat one handed.

I’ve finally decided to give it a whirl to recreate them. I’ll be honest sorting new zealand pies from Australian pies is a tall order for me, so I settled on starting with an Australian beef pie. The original was supposed to be a mixture of beef stock, onion, ground beef and Guinness. My folks don’t drink alcohol though, so searching for a substitute I settled on marmite. I figured it’s lower in salt than other umami boosters, while providing some of the flavors you might hope to get from Guinness since the marmite is at least a byproduct of brewing. The crust was a rough puff pastry, which wasn’t too bad to come together once I figured out a food processor with a grating disc works wonders on grating butter.

The end result was far, far better than I had hoped for. The crust delicately shatters a dozen times with every bite, giving way to a luxuriously thick filling that stays in place even when warm, yielding a lightly salty, deeply savory punch that leaves you craving the next bite before you’ve even finished swallowing. Will definitely not be the last of these I make, looking forward to trying other varieties!

Also pictured, salted brown butter chocolate chip cookies who’s dough has been aging for a few days, as I’m testing out baking in a toaster oven to avoid heating up the oven for small batches. Bonus picture of the absolutely wild banding from markins u/w x15 (which looks suspiciously like bulat ), because someone has to see it and everyone in my life treats my interest in knives with the same attitude one would have when opening their door at 2AM and seeing a raccoon with a Glock. Mild interest and measured caution.


----------



## Michi

Naftoor said:


> The end result was far, far better than I had hoped for


They look great! Don’t worry about New Zealand pies. The Kiwis just copy everything from the Aussies anyway


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lars ho


Lars said:


> Frugality tacos. Leftover hispi cabbage and jerk chicken from yesterday turned into a salad following this recipe from Rick Bayless. Really yummy and now I have have leftover leftovers for tomorrows lunch!
> View attachment 193861


Lars how's a guy from Denmark making all these Mexican tacos. Something about simple goodness of a soft or crisp taco with just about anything you want to put in it. Love Mexican food.


----------



## Michi

Keith Sinclair said:


> Lars how's a guy from Denmark making all these Mexican tacos.


He's in this love affair with Rick Bayless


----------



## Lars

Keith Sinclair said:


> Lars ho
> 
> Lars how's a guy from Denmark making all these Mexican tacos. Something about simple goodness of a soft or crisp taco with just about anything you want to put in it. Love Mexican food.


A couple of local guys opened an “authentic” taqueria where I live and I was so disappointed that I went home and ordered a tortilla press and some masa harina after my first and only visit. Then @HumbleHomeCook said to check out Rick Bayless and through his books I fell in love with the food of Mexico.


----------



## M1k3

Lars said:


> A couple of local guys opened an “authentic” taqueria where I live and I was so disappointed that I went home and ordered a tortilla press and some masa harina after my first and only visit. Then @HumbleHomeCook said to check out Rick Bayless and through his books I fell in love with the food of Mexico.


2 words: Posole and Birria.


----------



## Lars

M1k3 said:


> 2 words: Posole and Birria.


I've made Pozole Rojo and it was great - Birria is on my to-do list..!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

along the same lineage..this was todays Breakfast.

Jueves Rancheros. i scored some Hatch NM chili pods locally.


----------



## Lars

Although unrelated, this was super yummy. 

Label Rouge chicken breast, dry brined overnight. With a simple pan sauce(cook chicken, add shallot, reduce white wine, reduce chicken stock, mount with butter, season) and summer veggies with a creamy dressing.


----------



## Lars

Back on the topic of Mexican food I made pork carnitas tacos for dinner. With salsa verde, hot sauce, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## parbaked

Last night’s dinner…linguine alle vongole…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chanterelle ravioli with peas and beans and herb foam, with an onsen egg and pork fillet wrapped in bacon filled with a chanterelle cream. Both fillings were made with a different chanterelle cream. It was extraordinarily good! This Xerxes magnacut is amazing!!!


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Chanterelle ravioli with peas and beans and herb foam, with an onsen egg and pork fillet wrapped in bacon filled with a



Goddammit, how’s one supposed to keep up around here?!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The wife said she wanted to try Dragon Fruit. The only thing I knew about it was that it has little to no actual flavor. But, she likes peaches and I had a couple so I got to ponderin'...





Munetoshi


Breakfast.

Applewood smoked ham. Peach compote with mint and cinnamon over ripe Dragon Fruit. Scrambled eggs topped with grated aged Irish cheddar. Pan seared toast.






She was pleased!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Michi said:


> Goddammit, how’s one supposed to keep up around here?!


You can't I just appreciate guys who enjoy cooking some awesome meals on this thread.


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Goddammit, how’s one supposed to keep up around here?!


Scroll faster!


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Goddammit, how’s one supposed to keep up around here?!


I know right?……but you do more than a pretty good job of holding your own…..Everything I’ve seen from you is pretty stellar.


----------



## Michi

One thing I really appreciate about this thread is how it got me out of my cooking rut. I got a lot of inspiration here, and the impetus to try different things.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Michi said:


> One thing I really appreciate about this thread is how it got me out of my cooking rut. I got a lot of inspiration here, and the impetus to try different things.



And we reap the benefits as you clearly inspire a lot of us too!

It really is a cool thread with such a range of things that there's something for everyone to like.


----------



## Borealhiker

parbaked said:


> Last night’s dinner…linguine alle vongole…
> View attachment 194582
> View attachment 194583


That is some perfectly done linguine. Comfort food at its finest for me. It’s really a home friendly easy to put together dish. Lots of variations you can make as well. Lol, years ago 80’s -90’s? There was a place on Broadway in SF…. Little Joes I think? I used to go there all the time for this and would also make it at home like once a week. Hmmmm shoulda put this in the comfort food thread.


----------



## MowgFace

Carbonara tonight!






Served with a heirloom tomato bread salad, roasted tomato to spread on toast, and Grilled Broccolini with garlic butter lemon zest, Aleppo, and pecorino.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MowgFace said:


> Carbonara tonight!
> 
> View attachment 194634
> 
> 
> Served with a heirloom tomato bread salad, roasted tomato to spread on toast, and Grilled Broccolini with garlic butter lemon zest, Aleppo, and pecorino.
> 
> View attachment 194635
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194636



Dude, beautiful layout!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

some of you all need to post up some burned toast pics!! show some mistakes. haha


----------



## BazookaJoe

I bought a book by Ken Forkish "Flour Water Salt Yeast" and tried the Overnight White Bread recipe. It was a little more work than my usual no-knead bread, but the results were well worth it... best loaf I've made. Baked in a cast iron Dutch oven.


----------



## Lars

Ragu Bolognese.


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> some of you all need to post up some burned toast pics!! show some mistakes. haha


Here you go..!





Edit; found one more..


----------



## Jbpruner

BazookaJoe said:


> I bought a book by Ken Forkish "Flour Water Salt Yeast" and tried the Overnight White Bread recipe. It was a little more work than my usual no-knead bread, but the results were well worth it... best loaf I've made. Baked in a cast iron Dutch oven.
> 
> View attachment 194720
> View attachment 194721


Ken Forkish is the man.


----------



## MrHiggins

My garden decided to overload me with Fresnos, so I decided to make a fermented hot sauce. I'm using some homegrown garlic and some frozen pineapple in a 4% salt brine. See you in a few weeks, my beauties!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

MrHiggins said:


> My garden decided to overload me with Fresnos, so I decided to make a fermented hot sauce. I'm using some homegrown garlic and some frozen pineapple in a 4% salt brine. See you in a few weeks, my beauties!
> 
> View attachment 194736
> View attachment 194737
> View attachment 194738


Nice ShiHan!


----------



## MrHiggins

NotAddictedYet said:


> Nice ShiHan!


It really is. I've owed 4 of his knives, all great, but this one is especially good. It's a semi-custom 230x52 in 52100 with a mesquite handle. It's my if-you-only-get-to-keep-one-knife knife.


----------



## ethompson

Crispy rice salad, dry fried green curry green beans, curry cured grilled short rib lettuce wraps.


----------



## Lars

Channa Masala and basmati rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

I didn't feel like cooking today. Then quickly made a lemon chicken with basil under the skin. Filled with lemon, garlic, rosemary and thyme, plus potatoes, onions, chorizo, bacon, lemon, rosemary, fennel seeds and thyme. 

















Was really good and tasty!


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti bolognese…


----------



## daddy yo yo

Yesterday was Pasta night, the knife used was my fun chopper from German maker suntravel:


----------



## timebard

KDSDeluxe said:


> I didn't feel like cooking today. Then quickly made a lemon chicken with basil under the skin. Filled with lemon, garlic, rosemary and thyme, plus potatoes, onions, chorizo, bacon, lemon, rosemary, fennel seeds and thyme. View attachment 194877
> View attachment 194878
> View attachment 194879
> View attachment 194880
> View attachment 194881
> View attachment 194882
> Was really good and tasty!



Your version of "didn't want to cook today" looks a lil different than mine right now


----------



## Lars

Pizza night. Red and white. Tomato, cheese, onion, mushroom, sausage. Creme fraiche, potato, rosemary.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Everytime I have knives to test I cook ragout alla bolognese


----------



## Lars

Penne all'Arrabbiata with homemade pancetta and tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## parbaked

Angolotti bolognese…


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lasagne


----------



## daddy yo yo

I can see a clear trend on this page. Only @Lars crashed the pasta-trend!


----------



## DitmasPork

Cooked up a meal for last weekend's garden party—feeding 17 people. Gussied up 'Beyond Meat' riff on Tex-Mex Chili; homemade hummus; samosas from the Pakistani joint down the street.
First time working with Beyond Meat—there were three vegetarians on the guest list, so decided to just make the entire menu vegetarian.


----------



## Michi

Brioche burger buns.




With copy-cat McRib (real) pork ribs and home-made pickles.


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> Only @Lars crashed the pasta-trend!


Apologies - today is no better, I'm afraid..

50/50 salmon and cod fish cakes, potatoes, parsley sauce and minty peas.


----------



## Michi

Speķa Pīrāgi from Latvia. They are made with an enriched bread dough, with smoked speck and onion as the filling. They make for a very tasty snack!


----------



## Lars

Green pork chili lettuce wraps.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Green pork chili lettuce wraps.
> View attachment 195571


That looks so delicious! I am extremely hungry and would probably eat 40 of those!!!


----------



## DitmasPork

’Thunder God Hammer’ Bitter Melon with Skillet Fried Tofu and Spicy Black Bean Sauce.


----------



## Michi

Home-made Krupuk. Making these is something of a process, but it's worth it.

This is the log of dough after steaming and letting it dry for 36 hours or so.




The dough has the consistency of leather at that point and needs to be thinly sliced. Then the chips need dehydrating.




Once properly dry (as in bone-dry), they can be stored in an airtight container for many months.




Once fried, they taste much, much better than the store-bought ones. Little wonder: these contain 45% shrimp, whereas the store-bought ones usually contain 5%.




Seeing that I was deep-frying anyway, I made some crispy rice paper salmon parcels. Besides salmon, there are a bunch of veggies in there, such as carrot, bok choi, shiitake, wood-ear mushrooms, scallion, ginger, garlic, and cilantro.




Served with the Krupuk and a dipping sauce made with fish sauce, kejap manis, sriracha, and lime juice.


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> Home-made Krupuk. Making these is something of a process, but it's worth it.
> 
> This is the log of dough after steaming and letting it dry for 36 hours or so.
> View attachment 195766
> 
> The dough has the consistency of leather at that point and needs to be thinly sliced. Then the chips need dehydrating.
> View attachment 195767
> 
> Once properly dry (as in bone-dry), they can be stored in an airtight container for many months.
> View attachment 195768
> 
> Once fried, they taste much, much better than the store-bought ones. Little wonder: these contain 45% shrimp, whereas the store-bought ones usually contain 5%.
> View attachment 195769
> 
> Seeing that I was deep-frying anyway, I made some crispy rice paper salmon parcels. Besides salmon, there are a bunch of veggies in there, such as carrot, bok choi, shiitake, wood-ear mushrooms, scallion, ginger, garlic, and cilantro.
> View attachment 195770
> 
> Served with the Krupuk and a dipping sauce made with fish sauce, kejap manis, sriracha, and lime juice.
> View attachment 195771



u have no limit do you? amazing!

.no

.


----------



## Michi

sumis said:


> u have no limit do you? amazing!


Thanks, but I do. I'm not sure I'll make Zongzi again, for example. It's just too much work for what I get, considering that I can buy it any time at my local Asian store.

A lot of my cooking projects come from curiosity. I sort of think to myself "I've been buying X for decades at a store without ever thinking about it. I wonder how it is actually made…"

Then I go and see what happens when I try to make it myself. Most of the time, I come out way ahead. Every now and then, I lick my wounds and move on…


----------



## Lars

Steak and eggs with spinach and roast spuds.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just simple breakfast grinds. Cook mushroom, broccoli, spicy chicken sausage.
Season eggs add cooked items. Add fresh tomato, avocado, cilantro last. 




Now I'll enjoy watching little league world championships of coarse rooting for Hawaii to win.


----------



## noj

Just a simple salad from the garden, most of it fresh from the garden. Mixed tomatoes, onion, torn basil, fetta, and a couple olives.


.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Meatball and potato salad with radishes, crispy bacon and crispy bread crumbs and a marinade of olive oil, lemon juice, yoghurt, radish paste and the radish green pesto.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghettini with cherry tomatoes, garlic and anchovies; Italian sausage on sautéed radish tops; fennel, radish salad…


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Home-made Krupuk. Making these is something of a process, but it's worth it.
> 
> This is the log of dough after steaming and letting it dry for 36 hours or so.
> View attachment 195766
> 
> The dough has the consistency of leather at that point and needs to be thinly sliced. Then the chips need dehydrating.
> View attachment 195767
> 
> Once properly dry (as in bone-dry), they can be stored in an airtight container for many months.
> View attachment 195768
> 
> Once fried, they taste much, much better than the store-bought ones. Little wonder: these contain 45% shrimp, whereas the store-bought ones usually contain 5%.
> View attachment 195769
> 
> Seeing that I was deep-frying anyway, I made some crispy rice paper salmon parcels. Besides salmon, there are a bunch of veggies in there, such as carrot, bok choi, shiitake, wood-ear mushrooms, scallion, ginger, garlic, and cilantro.
> View attachment 195770
> 
> Served with the Krupuk and a dipping sauce made with fish sauce, kejap manis, sriracha, and lime juice.
> View attachment 195771





Michi said:


> Home-made Krupuk. Making these is something of a process, but it's worth it.
> 
> This is the log of dough after steaming and letting it dry for 36 hours or so.
> View attachment 195766
> 
> The dough has the consistency of leather at that point and needs to be thinly sliced. Then the chips need dehydrating.
> View attachment 195767
> 
> Once properly dry (as in bone-dry), they can be stored in an airtight container for many months.
> View attachment 195768
> 
> Once fried, they taste much, much better than the store-bought ones. Little wonder: these contain 45% shrimp, whereas the store-bought ones usually contain 5%.
> View attachment 195769
> 
> Seeing that I was deep-frying anyway, I made some crispy rice paper salmon parcels. Besides salmon, there are a bunch of veggies in there, such as carrot, bok choi, shiitake, wood-ear mushrooms, scallion, ginger, garlic, and cilantro.
> View attachment 195770
> 
> Served with the Krupuk and a dipping sauce made with fish sauce, kejap manis, sriracha, and lime juice.
> View attachment 195771





noj said:


> Just a simple salad from the garden, most of it fresh from the garden. Mixed tomatoes, onion, torn basil, fetta, and a couple olives.View attachment 195803
> .


Lol…North, South or West…..or variations of?


----------



## Michi

Speķa Pīrāgi and omelette with hot-sauce made with chillies from the garden.


----------



## camochili

Back from holiday, getting back to normal, foodwise.
Rucola-nactarine Salad with Rumpsteak


----------



## Michi

camochili said:


> Rucola-nactarine Salad with Rumpsteak


That really looks superb! I will try this!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sunday feast:











Had some (charming and attractive) help:











Knife used was a 10“ Dan Bidinger in AEB-L.


----------



## Michi

Sourdough bread with pumpkin, sunflower, sesame, and linseed:


----------



## Lars

Chef @M1k3 made me do it - Birria tacos with consommé on the side for dipping.


----------



## camochili

DitmasPork said:


> Cooked up a meal for last weekend's garden party—feeding 17 people. Gussied up 'Beyond Meat' riff on Tex-Mex Chili; homemade hummus; samosas from the Pakistani joint down the street.
> First time working with Beyond Meat—there were three vegetarians on the guest list, so decided to just make the entire menu vegetarian.
> View attachment 195372
> 
> View attachment 195373
> 
> View attachment 195375
> View attachment 195376
> View attachment 195374
> 
> View attachment 195377
> 
> View attachment 195378


Cool to see that. What do you think about the quality and tast of BM? Is it an alternative, or would you rather not recommend it?


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Sourdough bread with pumpkin, sunflower, sesame, and linseed:
> View attachment 195909
> 
> 
> View attachment 195910


I am sure if you would open a bakery where you live, you won't need to worry about clients. Or even a butchery...
Your bread and sausages or meat always look superb.


----------



## M1k3

Lars said:


> Chef @M1k3 made me do it - Birria tacos with consommé on the side for dipping.
> View attachment 195926


Like the taco trucks run by people from Jalisco!


----------



## DitmasPork

camochili said:


> Cool to see that. What do you think about the quality and tast of BM? Is it an alternative, or would you rather not recommend it?


Beyond Beef—definitely a texture resembling meat; doesn’t taste like beef on its own, would do best in dishes with strong flavors associated with beef like chili con carne, bolognese sauce, beef stroganoff, dumplings, etc.; not difficult to work with. Although I prefer beef—Beyond Meat is a great alternative when cooking for a large group that has vegetarians present.

BM is about twice the cost of beef mince—questionable health benefits over its bovine counterpart—also questionable if its better for the environment.

Looking forward to playing with BM more.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Grilled pork with a sweet and tangy peach, sage chutney.







Munetoshi in background.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Yeah Janice went to made in Hawaii fair bought soy based meat substitute. Smaller pieces you can throw in pasta sauce or stews. It takes on ground meat texture. Must have other flavors around it to have any taste.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

She is on a tour of England &:Scotland so just cooking for myself today went out got a smoked Kalua pork with grilled onions, lettuce & tomato on a burger bun. Sweet potato Fry's at Honolulu Burger Co. Was pretty good.


----------



## Lars

Shrimp Fra Diavlo is seriously tasty and the work/reward ratio is great. Perfect for a lazy monday dinner.


----------



## camochili

Pasta tricolore. Baked tomatos, mint stock and mozzarella


----------



## parbaked

Korean short ribs with sides…


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Alaskan Salmon burger, grilled mushroom, onion. Avocado, lettuce, tomato, dill pickle.
Large artesian bun from bakery. 
















Arugula from garden salad red cabbage tomato, sliced almonds.

Hawaii played Curacao for world little league title. Curacao is most of African decent, mixed with other races English, Spanish, Portuguese, Dutch. It is part of Dutch Domaine. They won it all in 2004. They also have players in American major leagues. Hawaii has no professional sports. Surfing has had both men & women world champions. Volleyball is popular. As is High School football. Little league is big here young kids play interisland teams too. 12 year old kids range from under five feet & one hundred #'s to 5'10" & up to 170#. Most of bigger kids are of Polynesian decent. Many in Hawaii are mixed races. One of the kids on the team is related to Actor Jason Momoa. Aquaman, Game of Thrones, many other series & movies. This is Hawaii's forth world championship outer island and Oahu. 
Last time a Honolulu team won had a parade kids in back of vintage 1950's pickup trucks. It's a very big deal. Today's front page of newspaper.


----------



## Lars

I made Kenji's black bean burger from Serious Eats again. In a brioche/shokupan hybrid bun with burger sauce(mayo, ketchup, hot sauce and adobo from a can of chipotle), gem lettuce, white onion and pickles. Made me very happy..


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Roasted cauliflower with roasted walnuts, cashews, almonds and hazelnuts, fresh spring onions, lamb's lettuce, celery, feta cheese and pomegranate seeds. Dressing made from olive oil, salt pepper, allspice, cinnamon, sherry vinegar and maple syrup


----------



## MowgFace

KDSDeluxe said:


> Roasted cauliflower with roasted walnuts, cashews, almonds and hazelnuts, fresh spring onions, lamb's lettuce, celery, feta cheese and pomegranate seeds. Dressing made from olive oil, salt pepper, allspice, cinnamon, sherry vinegar and maple syrup
> View attachment 196271
> View attachment 196272
> View attachment 196273
> View attachment 196274


That is a GOOD lookin salad.


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Roasted cauliflower with roasted walnuts, cashews, almonds and hazelnuts, fresh spring onions, lamb's lettuce, celery, feta cheese and pomegranate seeds. Dressing made from olive oil, salt pepper, allspice, cinnamon, sherry vinegar and maple syrup
> View attachment 196271
> View attachment 196272
> View attachment 196273
> View attachment 196274


Is that a Tritz knife?


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> Is that a Tritz knife?


It is.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

camochili said:


> Is that a Tritz


----------



## MowgFace

KDSDeluxe said:


> View attachment 196331



#squadgoals


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> View attachment 196331


Nice set. 
I am thinking of getting one for me for a while. How long did it take until you had yours? These are San-Mai style knives, right?


----------



## Stx00lax

Used up a ton of veg and herbs from the garden as well as some feta and goat cheese that I had leftover. All I had to buy was the sockeye.
Candy stripe beet and citrus salad 




Slow roasted/candied carrots over curried carrot purée, feta, pistachio, mint




Crispy skin sockeye, roasted fennel/garlic purée, grilled cuke salad with lots of herbs


----------



## Chips

Today (for another 60 minutes) is National Mai Tai Day, so it was fitting to make my first Mai Tai at home.


----------



## DitmasPork

Avocado salad.
Decided to go retro, vintage—dusted off the first J-knife I ever bought, a circa 2010 Misono UX10.


----------



## Lars

Self explanatory chicken dinner..


----------



## DitmasPork

Lars said:


> Self explanatory chicken dinner..
> View attachment 196451


Please explain.


----------



## Lars

DitmasPork said:


> Please explain.


Label rouge chicken breast, dry brined over night and pan fried. Potatoes sautéed with butter and garlic. Salad of gem lettuce, tomato, white onion, mozzarella and a mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## MarcelNL

good old mussels, white wine (basilicata), celery, carrot, onion, herbs, fennel, pepper, whatever is lying around.
Piece of decent sourdough bake off, and cheating with ready made sauces.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my wife is away for work. i have been eating like a college kid. last night i went pantry diving, and decided to clear out some random stuff, and leftovers.

i came up with FRIED RICE. i made so much i filled a bunch of to-go container ( i buy them at a restaurant supply house) and handed out meals to my elderly neighbors.

today, i'll eat leftovers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this thread reminded me to make Dinner reservations for my wife's birthday!! you all saved me. phew!! i am within that 60-day window where i can even make a reservation. last year, i forgot until late and couldnt get a spot. dropped the ball bigtime.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pasta night with self made pesto alla Genovese:


----------



## Edge

Another bunch of good looking, yummy and my taste buds are wishing there was taste/smell internet.


----------



## Michi

Lars said:


> Self explanatory chicken dinner..


Did it explain much?


----------



## Lars

Michi said:


> Did it explain much?


It's chicken, potatoes and salad - how much explaining do you need..?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potatoes with radish green pesto and sausages


----------



## simona

parbaked said:


> Korean short ribs with sides…
> View attachment 196168
> 
> View attachment 196167
> View attachment 196166


Green veggies in oblong white china dish. What is it and how did you cook it? Thanks


----------



## parbaked

simona said:


> Green veggies in oblong white china dish. What is it and how did you cook it? Thanks


Komatsuna (Japanese mustard spinach) quickly stir fried with fish sauce, but many ways to cook. Most popular is probably braised in soy seasoned dashi with aburaage.
Good stuff if you can find it…


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> It's chicken, potatoes and salad - how much explaining do you need..?


What was the chicken’s name?


----------



## M1k3

Kgp said:


> What was the chicken’s name?


His name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> What was the chicken’s name?


Michi Henning


----------



## Keith Sinclair

boomchakabowwow said:


> my wife is away for work. i have been eating like a college kid. last night i went pantry diving, and decided to clear out some random stuff, and leftovers.
> 
> i came up with FRIED RICE. i made so much i filled a bunch of to-go container ( i buy them at a restaurant supply house) and handed out meals to my elderly neighbors.
> 
> today, i'll eat leftovers.


Funny how that works when better half left, cleared out refrig. Turned into a stir fry lasted couple days. Another week till she comes back. No big meals just feed the cat simple like sandwiches & salad arugula going off had to give some to neighbors still eating it every day.


----------



## Borealhiker

MarcelNL said:


> good old mussels, white wine (basilicata), celery, carrot, onion, herbs, fennel, pepper, whatever is lying around.
> Piece of decent sourdough bake off, and cheating with ready made sauces.
> 
> View attachment 196454





MarcelNL said:


> good old mussels, white wine (basilicata), celery, carrot, onion, herbs, fennel, pepper, whatever is lying around.
> Piece of decent sourdough bake off, and cheating with ready made sauces.
> 
> View attachment 196454


Mussels with Bearnaise are delish. But I like the pepper grinder. What brand?


----------



## parbaked

Linguine with red clam sauce:



Served with roast chicken thighs on sautéed spinach and roast fennel with parmigiana…


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> Served with roast chicken thighs on sautéed spinach and roast fennel with parmigiana…


Did the chicken offer any explanations?


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Did the chicken offer any explanations?


Nahhh… when questioned the chicken clammed up


----------



## Keith Sinclair

After my bike ride hungry so made steam fish. I usually clean up the upstairs refrig., when she goes on vacation wash the shelves & drawers. Found a couple beers in back of shelf remembered when she bought couple months ago. Ate it all now time to take a nap.


----------



## MarcelNL

Borealhiker said:


> Mussels with Bearnaise are delish. But I like the pepper grinder. What brand?


That is the Craig Lyn Pepper mill, they used to be produced under the name Lynn Weber but the two split up and are now producing their line of coffee grinders separately (same for the pepper mill)


----------



## DitmasPork

Big bitter melon—big batch of Cantonese style bitter melon with tofu and black bean sauce.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Puttanesca


----------



## Lars

Pizza night.


----------



## MarcelNL

Spaghetti con Ragu


----------



## parbaked

Here’s one I used to enjoy when I worked in Hong Kong…beef stir fried with youtiao (Chinese fried dough) 




Served with bok choy, “silky” scrambled eggs with char siu and chilled tofu…


----------



## Keith Sinclair

A number of KKF members ended up with Craig Lyn pepper grinders. 




They go through pepper quickly. Rather hard to turn when full load. That's ok since using those spring grippers for over a year, open jars she can't pepper mill no problemo.


----------



## esoo

A few things from the last week at the cottage.


----------



## Lars

Pork chop with charcutière sauce, mashed potatoes and vichy carrots. French food really is glorious. This was very delicious and I managed to not screw anything up too much..!


----------



## MarcelNL

Limousin flank steak with a porto/stock/chanterelle sauce, arancini, steamed broccoli with some sesame oil and almonds.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MarcelNL said:


> Limousin flank steak with a porto/stock/chanterelle sauce, arancini, steamed broccoli with some sesame oil and almonds.
> View attachment 196772



I lived/worked on a Limousin beef ranch. Hard work.


----------



## MarcelNL

I prefer eating them, piece by piece ;-)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MarcelNL said:


> I prefer eating them, piece by piece ;-)



Me too!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Spicy baked cauliflower with Italian bread and pesto Genovese at a friend‘s house. Oh, and that bottle of wine from Greece was very good!


----------



## DamageInc

Didn't get enough pork in Belgium and Holland so I threw these two dry aged skin-on pork loin roasts on the rotisserie and let them spin for 2 hours. Heat should have been slightly lower to avoid burnt corners, but I forgive myself. Sliced and out them in sandwiches with pickled cabbage.


----------



## deltaplex

DamageInc said:


> Didn't get enough pork in Belgium and Holland so I threw these two dry aged skin-on pork loin roasts on the rotisserie and let them spin for 2 hours. Heat should have been slightly lower to avoid burnt corners, but I forgive myself. Sliced and out them in sandwiches with pickled cabbage.
> 
> View attachment 196810
> View attachment 196811




Do you keep water in those drip catching pans?


----------



## DamageInc

deltaplex said:


> Do you keep water in those drip catching pans?


No I tried that and it doesn't really do anything other than eventually burn. I just have the pans there so all the pork fat doesn't go into the grill for easy cleanup. Surprisingly little meat juice comes out of these dry aged roasts, so you don't miss out for a sauce later. It's nearly pure fat that drips off. I do get a lot of resting juices after I take them off the grill, which I use to let the slices soak in after carving. Keeps the slices warm longer, prevents them from drying out, and gives a huge flavor boost.


----------



## IsoJ

Kids favorite


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan chicken curry.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Beetroot (own harvest) risotto with gorgonzola sauce and bush beans (own harvest), brown mushrooms and fried beetroot as a crunch and roasted walnuts


----------



## chiffonodd

It may be September but I'm not ready to say goodbye to grilling season. Chili/lime marinated chicken thigh, broccolini, and a salt crusted baked potato. You can elevate with some garnish for the potato and a sauce for the chicken but sometimes all you need is a 14" weber and a dream...


----------



## Michi

Chicken Teriyaki with Japanese potato salad.


----------



## Kgp

Did a nice spatchcocked chicken on the Egg tonight.






While it was cooking, I was able to put finishing touches on this John Deere pedal tractor that I restored for my grandsons. I still have mine from my 4th birthday (1957).


----------



## Michi

Freshly-baked focaccia with mozzarella, ham, and Old Bay mayonnaise.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Redneck Ramen. Forgot the carrots damnit.


----------



## ptolemy

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Redneck Ramen. Forgot the carrots damnit.


looks like you forgot ramen too, unless you're taking redneck to a new level that I am not aware of


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ptolemy said:


> looks like you forgot ramen too, unless you're taking redneck to a new level that I am not aware of




I was cooking in batches. That was the wife's bowl and rest assured there was ramen in there. Just found those noodles and they are good.


----------



## Stx00lax

Competition style thighs. These suckers are a lot of work, but every now and then are worth the effort. They require a tedious amount of time spent scraping skin, clipping knuckles, removing cartilage and trimming any imperfections prior to brining. From there, they can be shaped and dry rubbed prior to smoking (on my PK). Once they are sufficiently smoked, they are covered in a pan with butter to finish cooking. Finally, they are glazed in bbq sauce and finished on the grill for the last few minutes. Every bite should be identical with perfectly tender skin that has absolutely no pull.


----------



## Michi

Stx00lax said:


> Competition style thighs. These suckers are a lot of work, but every now and then are worth the effort. They require a tedious amount of time spent scraping skin, clipping knuckles, removing cartilage and trimming any imperfections prior to brining. From there, they can be shaped and dry rubbed prior to smoking (on my PK). Once they are sufficiently smoked, they are covered in a pan with butter to finish cooking. Finally, they are glazed in bbq sauce and finished on the grill for the last few minutes. Every bite should be identical with perfectly tender skin that has absolutely no pull.


That looks quite amazing! Could you post a recipe? This looks complicated enough to make me interested


----------



## camochili

Kgp said:


> Did a nice spatchcocked chicken on the Egg tonight.
> 
> View attachment 197077
> 
> 
> While it was cooking, I was able to put finishing touches on this John Deere pedal tractor that I restored for my grandsons. I still have mine from my 4th birthday (1957).
> View attachment 197082


The engines in the background look way more interesting


----------



## camochili

Tried to do slices of cauliflower, so that they look like Schnitzel, but only the slices of the middle didn't fall apart.
So i changed to smaller pieces and did basically the same, coated them with panko and fried them.
All that on a bed of young spinach with tomatos and red currant.


----------



## daddy yo yo

chiffonodd said:


> It may be September but I'm not ready to say goodbye to grilling season.


Why would you???



HumbleHomeCook said:


> Redneck Ramen. Forgot the carrots damnit.


I am so good at forgetting even stuff I bought extra for a certain dish…


----------



## Michi

Sheftalia, focaccia, and salad.


----------



## Kgp

camochili said:


> The engines in the background look way more interesting


427 in black one, 302 in red one. 362 in green one.


----------



## Lars

Lentil stew with cabbage and bacon, garnished with a big handful of chives.


----------



## Stx00lax

Michi said:


> That looks quite amazing! Could you post a recipe? This looks complicated enough to make me interested


I don’t have a specific recipe. More like a general process that would be difficult to instruct without lots of pictures lol. If you google “competition style chicken thighs” you will come across a lot of good stuff. The basic gist though is…

-trim thighs to liking (I remove one knuckle from the bone, remove and scrape the skin to make it more tender)

-wet brine of your choosing (8% for an hour for me)

-pat dry, shape and apply dry rub (I do this and leave them uncovered for at least a few hours before smoking)

-smoke at desired temp (275 for me) until they look right. Anywhere from 30-60minutes. I line them in a lightly buttered aluminum pan uncovered. 

-after they have enough smoke I put a small slice of butter on each thigh and cover the pan. Continue cooking at 275 until the desired internal temp. I prefer around 185 degrees for thighs here. 

-finally, carefully submerge each thigh by hand into a warm bath of bbq sauce. You’ll want to hold each piece from the bottom being careful to not leave any smudges whatsoever to the top. Place each piece on a mesh rack back onto the smoker for a few minutes to finish. 

This is just my process, youll find much debate on the best way to each step as you read into this style of bbq chicken. Sometimes I mix it up and skip the tedious parts if I’m feeling lazy (ie scraping the skins and cutting the knuckles) enjoy


----------



## miggus

Ratatouille à Pixar as presented by Alléno Pavillo Ledoyen.
Saw this on YouTube and liked it a lot, today was the day to make it. It's perfect when you want a reason to cut a lot of stuff precisely and finely. (Yes, I could have done a lot better  ) Obviously, we would never use an electric cutter like they do in the video. While mine could have looked much better, it still was enough to get people's attention. Don't underestimate the effort that goes into it, and the space you need to fan out all these thin slices.

But in the end, very rewarding. I'll be making this often.












Sadly no pic with the knife in it... I guess somewhat of a blunder. Yesterday I made red lentil soup and cut up a whole coconut into thin strips instead of using a can of coconut milk lol.

Both times I used this cheap tool from an obscure maker known for their extremely pedantic attention to F&F... Say what you will - this knife is such a tremendous lot of fun. It has almost no wabi-sabi - time to test my luck with that...


----------



## Michi

Stx00lax said:


> I don’t have a specific recipe. More like a general process that would be difficult to instruct without lots of pictures lol. If you google “competition style chicken thighs” you will come across a lot of good stuff. The basic gist though is…


Thank you for the explanations! I did some googling and, man, that _really_ is involved. Especially all that skin scraping is just crazy! We are looking at a per-thigh investment rate of 30 minutes or so 

So, heretical question: after all this work, do these thighs really taste that much better than if I had made them without all the elaborate skin removal and using the same spices and cooking method?


----------



## Stx00lax

Michi said:


> Thank you for the explanations! I did some googling and, man, that _really_ is involved. Especially all that skin scraping is just crazy! We are looking at a per-thigh investment rate of 30 minutes or so
> 
> So, heretical question: after all this work, do these thighs really taste that much better than if I had made them without all the elaborate skin removal and using the same spices and cooking method?


Only one way to find out!


----------



## M1k3

Michi said:


> Thank you for the explanations! I did some googling and, man, that _really_ is involved. Especially all that skin scraping is just crazy! We are looking at a per-thigh investment rate of 30 minutes or so
> 
> So, heretical question: after all this work, do these thighs really taste that much better than if I had made them without all the elaborate skin removal and using the same spices and cooking method?


They'd probably just not be as pretty.


----------



## Lars

I had some sausage meat leftover after making a batch of sausages today. I jazzed it up a bit with some onion, parsley and egg yolk and cooked up a patty. Had it in a bun with lettuce, bacon and sauce Heinz.


----------



## DitmasPork

Keema Aloo Matar—Spicy South Asian Mince Beef with Potatoes and Peas.


----------



## Oshidashi

Croque monsieur. With Béchamel, ham, Gruyére. So delicious and so perfect for a Saturday or Sunday lunch.


----------



## ptolemy

Stx00lax said:


> Competition style thighs. These suckers are a lot of work, but every now and then are worth the effort. They require a tedious amount of time spent scraping skin, clipping knuckles, removing cartilage and trimming any imperfections prior to brining. From there, they can be shaped and dry rubbed prior to smoking (on my PK). Once they are sufficiently smoked, they are covered in a pan with butter to finish cooking. Finally, they are glazed in bbq sauce and finished on the grill for the last few minutes. Every bite should be identical with perfectly tender skin that has absolutely no pull.
> View attachment 197128
> View attachment 197129
> View attachment 197130




After just seeing this amount of work, I need a nap! Amazing!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

At the risk of sending our English friends into fits...

I really enjoy tea, hot or cold. Mostly cold right now. I drink different types/flavors but I'm a sucker for Earl Grey. I also like to add flavors and it's often stuff I have left in the fridge like berries and such.

Doing some prep work for the week and a couple jars of tea were part of it.

Left jar is honey, lemon grass and ginger. Right jar will be ginger, cassia, and lime juice.


----------



## Lars

Spinach and mushroom lasagna.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

my 94 years old neighbor thinks I am a rock star. I made something quick and easy. Japanese Curry. with chicken wings I already thawed. 

I took her some, so she wouldn't have to heat up her house cooking. I love the lady. she called me and I asked, "was it too spicy?".

she said, "NOOO..it was so good! I ate it all.!" hahah. I gave her two servings. she thinks I did it from scratch..so funny. I tried to to explain to her it was some curry cubes I buy, but she wasn't hearing me at all. she is so cute and funny. she thinks I am a bad ass cook. hahha


----------



## parbaked

boomchakabowwow said:


> my 94 years old neighbor thinks I am a rock star. I made something quick and easy. Japanese Curry. with chicken wings I already thawed.
> 
> I took her some, so she wouldn't have to heat up her house cooking. I love the lady. she called me and I asked, "was it too spicy?".
> 
> she said, "NOOO..it was so good! I ate it all.!" hahah. I gave her two servings. she thinks I did it from scratch..so funny. I tried to to explain to her it was some curry cubes I buy, but she wasn't hearing me at all. she is so cute and funny. she thinks I am a bad ass cook. hahha


You are a rock star to cook for your neighbors! Giving out food rocks! 
Those curry cubes are expensive ! 
Buy a can of S&B and make roux with 50% flour. It’s what most joints and grandmas in Japan use. Doctor it up with ginger, garlic and something sweet like grated apple or pear. Cheaper and much more healthy.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> You are a rock star to cook for your neighbors! Giving out food rocks!
> Those curry cubes are expensive !
> Buy a can of S&B and make roux with 50% flour. It’s what most joints and grandmas in Japan use. Doctor it up with ginger, garlic and something sweet like grated apple or pear. Cheaper and much more healthy.
> View attachment 197464


Thanks. I’ve seen that can. Never knew it was for this. Totally appreciate the intel.


----------



## Borealhiker

boomchakabowwow said:


> my 94 years old neighbor thinks I am a rock star. I made something quick and easy. Japanese Curry. with chicken wings I already thawed.
> 
> I took her some, so she wouldn't have to heat up her house cooking. I love the lady. she called me and I asked, "was it too spicy?".
> 
> she said, "NOOO..it was so good! I ate it all.!" hahah. I gave her two servings. she thinks I did it from scratch..so funny. I tried to to explain to her it was some curry cubes I buy, but she wasn't hearing me at all. she is so cute and funny. she thinks I am a bad ass cook. hahha


Well you are a rockstar for taking care of (cooking for) an elderly neighbor. But… no offense ….I’m not sure why you think it’s so funny. She’s grateful for the gesture and kindness not necessarily for the quality of the food.….which was probably really good regardless of the prep. I do the same, my 93 y.o. father is one and even if I think I make something pedestrian he’s like wow.. gourmet. Its the act of kindness that counts for them. And that’s what makes you bad ass.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Funny, is just an expression. and I was referring to her eating two servings..really. nothing more to read into. . she is the badass. a story telling machine. very vibrant lady. I hope to go down swinging with a similar trajectory.


----------



## Lars

Homemade falafel in a freshly baked pita with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, pickles and tahini sauce.


----------



## More_Gyutos

Smashed patty burgers with heirloom tomato and "special sauce".


----------



## camochili

Chili Sea Bream
We loved how it turned out. The sauce was very yummy


----------



## KDSDeluxe

The day after ragout alla bolognese is alway the day before lasagne...





Yesterday



















Today...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

WOW!!! to above!

me. my wife spends too much $$ at the deli buying marinated mushrooms. I decided to try to make a few variations for her. this is a simple vinegar/good olive oil version with shallots, and cilantro.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

boomchakabowwow said:


> WOW!!! to above!
> 
> me. my wife spends too much $$ at the deli buying marinated mushrooms. I decided to try to make a few variations for her. this is a simple vinegar/good olive oil version with shallots, and cilantro.
> 
> View attachment 197597
> View attachment 197598



Try it with toasted whole cumin seeds.


----------



## Lars

Fiskefrikadeller aka danish fish cakes - with potatoes, peas and parsley sauce.


----------



## chiffonodd

KDSDeluxe said:


> The day after ragout alla bolognese is alway the day before lasagne...



I call this "Cardiac Week" and it's always worth it


----------



## parbaked

Soy, garlic pork ribs




Miso clam soup with greens 




Tofu and bean sprout salads


----------



## Lars

Tacos a la plancha! Seared steak tacos with blistered jalapeños and browned onions + roasted tomato-green chili salsa.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pasta salad with veal chop.

















Edit: And because the salad was so delicious. Here's the recipe.

Ingredients:

300g pasta
150g-200g meat sausage
1 red pepper
1 bunch of spring onions
2 shallots
1 clove of garlic
8 brown mushrooms
small bunch of fresh parsley
2 carrots
100g peas
about 5 pickles
cucumber water
200g Greek yoghurt

For the dressing:

1 egg
1 tbsp capers
1 tablespoon mustard
200ml rapeseed oil or other tasteless oil
2-3 anchovies
1 lemon
1 tablespoon sherry vinegar
half teaspoon of turmeric
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
Splash of Tabasco
2-3 dashes of Worcestersauce
Salt
pepper

Preparation:

For the dressing, grate the zest from the lemon and squeeze the lemon. Put all the ingredients in a tall container and mix with a mixer to form a mayonnaise. If you want a firmer mayonnaise, just add a little more oil and keep mixing.

For the salad, cut all the ingredients to the desired size. In a large bowl, place the chopped peppers, cucumber, scallions, and beef jerky. Now add 2-3 tablespoons of cucumber water to marinate the ingredients.

Sauté the mushrooms in butter at medium temperature, add the diced shallots and garlic and sauté briefly until translucent. Allow to cool slightly and add to the large bowl.

Cook the pasta all dente, 3-4 minutes before the end of the cooking time, add the peas and carrots to the boiling water. Then quench with cold water. Also put in the bowl.

Just add the dressing, the yoghurt and the parsley and mix everything together. Leave for at least 2 hours and season with salt and pepper if necessary.


----------



## ptolemy

Bolognese prep started... Cooking down 3 lbs of carrots, 3 lbs of onions, 2 bunches of celery, 2 heads of garlic

8qt all-clad rondeau


----------



## NotAddictedYet

IsoJ said:


> Kids favorite
> 
> View attachment 196927


pray tell the ingredient list and how to make this


----------



## Greasylake

Blackened almaco jack pontchartrain


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Croque Madame-ish.


----------



## Lars

Chicken, potato and broccoli with a simple pan sauce(drain fat from the pan after cooking the chicken, sauté shallot, reduce white wine, reduce chicken stock mount with mustard+butter and stir in capers).


----------



## ptolemy

16 qt all-clad LTD pot of Bolognese is done! This one took 9lbs of 85% beef, 4lbs pork, 3 lbs lamb, 2 lbs chicken livers (processed in food processor til it became the consistency of chocolate pudding) 2lbs of each celery, onions, carrots, 2 heads of garlic, LOTS of herbs (thyme, rosemary, sage). Dried went in for 2 hrs in a pouch, the fresh for last hr in another pouch. It took 2 bottles of wine, 2 quarts of milk, 3.5qts of chicken stock (only added during oven part to rejuvenate when it was evaporating). Skimmed around 16oz of fat as well.

Finished with salt/pepper/heavy cream/fish sauce to balance it out.

Turned out amazing. 2 Days of cooking def helped. Cooking meat in my 18" paella pan first for easy break up, def helped. Oven time was about 4 hrs today, for total of 7hrs


----------



## Bodine

Jalapeño poppers with teriyaki dove breast wrapped in bacon of course


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chili oil. Once that was done, time to make wontons.


----------



## MrHiggins

MrHiggins said:


> My garden decided to overload me with Fresnos, so I decided to make a fermented hot sauce. I'm using some homegrown garlic and some frozen pineapple in a 4% salt brine. See you in a few weeks, my beauties!
> 
> View attachment 194736
> View attachment 194737
> View attachment 194738


... and it's done! It's a 4-5 out of 10 for spice and very complex in flavor. The sweetness makes it a good candidate for Asian food.


----------



## esoo

Paella


----------



## deltaplex

boomchakabowwow said:


> Chili oil. Once that was done, time to make wontons.
> 
> View attachment 198090


I've also got chili oil on the stove!


----------



## MrHiggins

deltaplex said:


> I've also got chili oil on the stove!View attachment 198101


Can I make chili oil with the Fresnos my garden keeps throwing at me? How do I do it?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

MrHiggins said:


> Can I make chili oil with the Fresnos my garden keeps throwing at me? How do I do it?



If I was going to use fresh chilis, I'd slice them thin for more surface area, put them in the oil on a lower heat to simmer and infuse the oil then I'd strain and discard the chilis. Afterward you can use the oil with whatever aromatics you may want to infuse such as star anise, peppercorns, scallions, garlic, etc.

You could absolutely dice up the chilis and leave them and make it thicker too if you wish. I just like to remove all the "fresh" ingredients so I can have a longer shelf life. Personal preference.


----------



## M1k3

Mmmmm, confit Fresno chili


----------



## Greasylake

Sichuan water boiled fish, shui zhu yu


----------



## larrybard

Looks delicious. But I suspect my mouth would be, at best, numb, from the Sichuan(?) peppers. Catfish?


----------



## deltaplex

MrHiggins said:


> Can I make chili oil with the Fresnos my garden keeps throwing at me? How do I do it?


I'd just add them to the aromatics during the oil infusion; I'd still find some dried chili at the end to pour the oil over though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

deltaplex said:


> I'd just add them to the aromatics during the oil infusion; I'd still find some dried chili at the end to pour the oil over though.



I have some dried Korean chilis I love for this purpose. A little sweet and mild heat.


----------



## ptolemy

ptolemy said:


> 16 qt all-clad LTD pot of Bolognese is done! This one took 9lbs of 85% beef, 4lbs pork, 3 lbs lamb, 2 lbs chicken livers (processed in food processor til it became the consistency of chocolate pudding) 2lbs of each celery, onions, carrots, 2 heads of garlic, LOTS of herbs (thyme, rosemary, sage). Dried went in for 2 hrs in a pouch, the fresh for last hr in another pouch. It took 2 bottles of wine, 2 quarts of milk, 3.5qts of chicken stock (only added during oven part to rejuvenate when it was evaporating). Skimmed around 16oz of fat as well.
> 
> Finished with salt/pepper/heavy cream/fish sauce to balance it out.
> 
> Turned out amazing. 2 Days of cooking def helped. Cooking meat in my 18" paella pan first for easy break up, def helped. Oven time was about 4 hrs today, for total of 7hrs
> 
> View attachment 198070




3 ready for freezer. parchment paper and lid


----------



## Michi

ptolemy said:


> 16 qt all-clad LTD pot of Bolognese is done!


Why make so little?


----------



## daddy yo yo

We had pumpkin night with friends yesterday:

Pumpkin soup, pumpkin risotto, and panna cotta (I don’t like pumpkin desserts):





















You know you did everything right when at the end of the risotto‘s cooking time you have this gorgeous golden-brown crust on the bottom of your pan:


----------



## mengwong

daddy yo yo said:


> this gorgeous golden-brown crust on the bottom of your pan


TIL the word for that is _socarrat_, in Castilian Spanish _Churruscado._

I love how every culture seems to have a term for it. Scorched rice - Wikipedia

Gorgeous meal!


----------



## ptolemy

Michi said:


> Why make so little?


because I can't find all-clad 20qt pot. they are too rare 

seriously though, i think 16qt is as much as i'll ever make... it will last til feb/march


----------



## daddy yo yo

I think Risotto and pasta are best when fresh. I made some more today:


----------



## Lars

Homemade Suffolk sausages. With mashed potatoes and a proper sticky onion/masala gravy. Perfect for sunday tea..!


----------



## mengwong

The idea of garlic toast in broth came from NYT Cooking, but I didn’t have any beans; I did have thin sliced beef for shabu-shabu, and some ajitsuke tamago from ramen leftovers, so this happened instead.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Sweet potato salad with fresh figs, spring onions, leeks, goat cheese and chili, kofta with tahini paste.


----------



## mengwong

Tahini paste or a full-blown hummus? Does look super smooth. What’s in it?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

mengwong said:


> Tahini paste or a full-blown hummus? Does look super smooth. What’s in it?


It's tahini paste. Tahini with bubble water, lemon juice, lemon zests, smashed garlic, sunflower oil, ghee, smoked paprika powder and salt.
Thanks!


----------



## esoo

First ever sourdough loaf - simple white sandwich bread fresh out of the oven.


----------



## mengwong

Score!


----------



## camochili

Pickled celery with falafel and goat yoghurt and herb oil.
The difference in the celery is the before and after effect, one day later.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Chili oil dressed pork and mushroom wontons.


----------



## MrHiggins

boomchakabowwow said:


> Chili oil dressed pork and mushroom wontons.
> 
> View attachment 198239


Looks so good. Would you mind sharing your recipe for chili oil? I've never made any and I'm dying to.


----------



## Lars

I don't think I will ever get tired of eating a nice plate of pasta. Today I made spaghetti alla carrettiera. It's a Roman dish with dried mushrooms, tuna and tomato. It was delicious.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

MrHiggins said:


> Looks so good. Would you mind sharing your recipe for chili oil? I've never made any and I'm dying to.


i used this person's version. i added sesame seeds to bulk it all up a tiny bit. last time i used sunflower seeds. added a nutty flavor. good. pretty easy overall. comes together super fast. google her name and add chili oil to it. the best version i have tried. and i have tried about 5 versions. 
Seonkyoung Longest​


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Conchigale salad with lamb's lettuce, yoghurt, peas, goat's cheese chili, roasted pine nuts and thai basil  with fried chorizo


----------



## Lars

Shrimp Loui Salad.


----------



## chefwp

Pardon me for straying from the topic, but I think y'all are the right audience for this. Anyone who has ever looked at the comments following a recipe they were looking at on the interwebs and scratched their heads will appreciate this. It made me snort. I will put the link to the full posting after the image. 





*full comments posting here*


----------



## camochili

chefwp said:


> Pardon me for straying from the topic, but I think y'all are the right audience for this. Anyone who has ever looked at the comments following a recipe they were looking at on the interwebs and scratched their heads will appreciate this. It made me snort. I will put the link to the full posting after the image.
> View attachment 198411
> 
> 
> *full comments posting here*


pretty creative interpretation... 
is it possible to do the opposite? next time i dont have fish, i use pasta...? it's so simple 
thank god i'm still alive and survived beyond 43...


----------



## Lars

Soft tacos with refried beans, avocado, salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, fresh cheese and cilantro.


----------



## parbaked

Soup and salad…Chowder and a shrimp “Louie” 




Leftover grilled shrimp chopped and tossed with Louie dressing: mayo, cocktail, capers, cornichons, lemon and chopped eggs on shredded romaine and radishes…


----------



## cooktocut

In the past, I’ve found myself looking up recipes that require a lot of knife work. If you’re reading this and you’ve ever asked yourself that question, look no further. I decided to double the recipe, scoffing at the part that said I could use a food processor, not quite realizing what I was getting myself into. After making this, I have a whole new appreciation for cleavers, and of course my Isasmedjan specifically. Like we were brought closer by a traumatic experience 

Ghormeh sabzi, and Isasmedjan 223x104 honyaki s-grind 135cr3 pictured with about 16 bunches of herbs as finely chopped as I could manage after the subsequent lower levels. Happy to report that it was delicious and worth the work!


----------



## Borealhiker

parbaked said:


> Soup and salad…Chowder and a shrimp “Louie”
> View attachment 198610
> 
> Leftover grilled shrimp chopped and tossed with Louie dressing: mayo, cocktail, capers, cornichons, lemon and chopped eggs on shredded romaine and radishes…
> View attachment 198611
> View attachment 198612
> View attachment 198613


And a Galloping Gourmet board scraper to boot! Ha! Awesome…….jeez am I showing my age?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

not the most photogenic meal, but since I had it in the jungles of Peru, I am been making Lentil soups. stick-blender fun!!


----------



## Lars

Leek and potato soup.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken provencale


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Chicken provencale
> 
> View attachment 198744
> View attachment 198745
> View attachment 198746
> View attachment 198747


My gf and me, we love this dish, too. The garlic gets so mild and tasty. Oh, and we always add olives...


----------



## Kippington

daddy yo yo said:


> My gf and me, we love this dish, too. The garlic gets so mild and tasty. Oh, and we always add olives...


You freaks... you may as well throw some anchovies in there ugh salsa verde cough)


----------



## daddy yo yo

Kippington said:


> You freaks... you may as well throw some anchovies in there ugh salsa verde cough)


Olives, anchovies, and don’t forget capers!!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> My gf and me, we love this dish, too. The garlic gets so mild and tasty. Oh, and we always add olives...


Olives are a good idea i will try...


----------



## Lars

Pizza night! Caputo Nuvola flour, 67% hydration, 3% salt, 0,1% yeast. 8 hour room temp bulk fermentation, balled up and left in the fridge for 62 hours, 2 hours at room temp then stretched and topped with tomato sauce, prosciutto cotto, low moisture mozzarella, mushrooms and fresh tomatoes. Baked on a steel in my home oven turned up as hot as it goes.


----------



## coxhaus

I rarely braise but it has cooled off a little and I made pot roast using my home-made beef broth. A friend gave me a seven-bone chuck roast piece of beef and I needed it out of the freezer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Okay! Pan fried halibut over Peruvian beans! Wish I had some micro greens. 

My first French white sauce.


----------



## Lars

Duck confit with sautéed potatoes and confit cherry tomatoes.


----------



## camochili

Bresse chicken involtini, beurre blanc with beanpuree and oven-tomatos


----------



## esoo

Roasted corn, potato and bacon chowder


----------



## Michi

Made smoked and dried "Nußschinken". It comes from the upper front part of the hind leg, number 16 in this diagram:




Meat prepared for curing for two weeks in vacuum:




After curing:




Trussed and hung up to dry and equilibrate for a few days:




Then four cold smoking sessions spread over four days, eight hours of smoke each time. After that, dry the ham some more (about a week), re-seal in vacuum and ripen in the fridge for a month. Finally, hung up for a few days more to dry:




And the finished product. It's tasty. Very tasty


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Awesome @Michi!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

had a rogue tomato plant start growing in my yard. wife wouldn't let me clip it early. now here we are.

roasted a bunch of the fruit to spread over some focaccia later. wife doesn't like them roasted to the point of "Char"..something about cancer. so I pulled them a tad early.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

In a few hours from this picture, this is going to be soooooo good!






@MSicardCutlery utility prepping dried peppers for sauce:


----------



## GeneParmesan

I am playing with the fermentation of foods lately.



Lacto fermented kohlrabi by the kraut method. Very delicious. The nice thing about kohlrabi is that the taste resembles the one of sauerkraut but you don't have to buy and use a whole head of cabbage.



Peachshrub.







Left to right some new ferments that I started today; except for the fermented garlic I havn't tried the ferments before:



(1) In honey fermented blue berries
(2) Lacto fermented beans with garlic, bay leaf, mustard seeds and chilly. Looking backwards I should've added some thinly sliced red onion. Don't want to remove the beans from the container now anymore. So I'll do that the next time.


(3) Lacto fermented radishes. With a hint of sugar and chilly in the brine.
(4) Carrots fermented by the kraut method. Added some ginger and grated apple to the carrots.
(5) Sichuan fermented vegetables. The brine contains besides the obligatory salt some ginger, star anis, mustard seeds, sechuan pepper corns and a dash of vodka. As vegetables I used some nappa cabbage, cauliflower, carrots and beans.


(6) Lacto fermented garlic. After fermentation the taste get's some additional fruity notes. Besides of enjoying the taste I like that I'll have some garlic at hand that I don't have to peel, when I need it.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Made smoked and dried "Nußschinken". It comes from the upper front part of the hind leg, number 16 in this diagram:
> View attachment 199072
> 
> Meat prepared for curing for two weeks in vacuum:
> View attachment 199073
> 
> After curing:
> View attachment 199074
> 
> Trussed and hung up to dry and equilibrate for a few days:
> View attachment 199075
> 
> Then four cold smoking sessions spread over four days, eight hours of smoke each time. After that, dry the ham some more (about a week), re-seal in vacuum and ripen in the fridge for a month. Finally, hung up for a few days more to dry:
> View attachment 199076
> 
> And the finished product. It's tasty. Very tasty
> View attachment 199077


You're the man... I love Schwarze Nuss


----------



## camochili

GeneParmesan said:


> I am playing with the fermentation of foods lately.
> 
> View attachment 199111
> 
> Lacto fermented kohlrabi by the kraut method. Very delicious. The nice thing about kohlrabi is that the taste resembles the one of sauerkraut but you don't have to buy and use a whole head of cabbage.
> 
> View attachment 199112
> 
> Peachshrub.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199113
> 
> 
> Left to right some new ferments that I started today; except for the fermented garlic I havn't tried the ferments before:
> 
> View attachment 199114
> 
> (1) In honey fermented blue berries
> (2) Lacto fermented beans with garlic, bay leaf, mustard seeds and chilly. Looking backwards I should've added some thinly sliced red onion. Don't want to remove the beans from the container now anymore. So I'll do that the next time.
> View attachment 199115
> 
> (3) Lacto fermented radishes. With a hint of sugar and chilly in the brine.
> (4) Carrots fermented by the kraut method. Added some ginger and grated apple to the carrots.
> (5) Sichuan fermented vegetables. The brine contains besides the obligatory salt some ginger, star anis, mustard seeds, sechuan pepper corns and a dash of vodka. As vegetables I used some nappa cabbage, cauliflower, carrots and beans.
> View attachment 199116
> 
> (6) Lacto fermented garlic. After fermentation the taste get's some additional fruity notes. Besides of enjoying the taste I like that I'll have some garlic at hand that I don't have to peel, when I need it.


Wow... Fermentation is an art of its own... I know that e.g. in nordic cuisine it is very widespread and has become quite sophisticated in certain kitchens of well known restaurants. 
Very interesting to see that. Did you hava some guidance like a book or video, or do you have some background knowledge about it?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Again potato soup, again very tasty...


----------



## GeneParmesan

@camochili

I enjoy lacto fermented vegetables as small condinements for main meals. If i want to add some sourness to balance a meal then some fermented ( or vinegar brined) vegetables come very handy.

If you stick to lacto fermentation the stuff is actually very simple. Just take some vegetables, salt and water and throw everything together. 

As a general starting point I like the book 'Magic Fermentation' from Marcel Kruse and Geru Pulsinger.
It gives a very broad overview over available fermented foods and how they are prepared.
Additionally the book gives a number of very interesting appetising sample recipes.
The recipe of the honey fermented blueberries is from this book.

Additonally I bought 'Fermented Vegetables: Creative Recipes for Fermenting 64 Vegetables & Herbs in Krauts, Kimchis, Brined Pickles, Chutneys, Relishes & Pastes' by Kirsten K. Shockey.
The Kohlrabi-Kraut was from this book. The fermented radished, beans and carrots that I've shown are also from her book.

If you like some online articles:

If you are interested in lacto fermentation:

I once had a very good article about lacto fermentation, but I don't find it anymore.
Please let me recap the most important information of it:

Basically lacto fermentation buils down that you need an anerobic, watery enviroment with a salt content between 1 and 9 per cent for the lacto bacterias to do their job. This job consists of creating the lactic acid that gives the food it's typical taste as well of keeping other bacterias and funguses away.
For the fermentation to work the vegetables/fruit must be submerged so they have no contact with oxygen.

Many considere a salt concentration between 1 and 3 percent in the fermentation liquid as ideal. Although chinese lacto fermented vegetables seem to aim for a salt concentration between 6 and 8 per cent.

There are three methods of lacto fermentation that I am aware of:
(1) With hard vegetables that absorb only a little to no water you simply sink the vegetables in a brine with the desired salt concentration.
(2) Finely grind some vegetables and mash them. Add some salt to the released liquid. The released juices build the base for the brine that again should have an appropriate salt content. Somewhere else I've read that a salt content of 0.25 per cent of vegetable weight as a good rule of thumb. Personally I go by taste.
(3) Soft condinements that disintegrate to a sauce. In this case you add no liquids. The whole sauce acts like the brine. The overall volume of the sauce should be used as a base to calculate the required amount of salt.

An example for (1) would be this one:








Healthy Probiotic Lacto-Fermented Carrot Recipe


Try this easy recipe for delicious lacto-fermented carrots that are rich in healthy probiotics. Included is a spicy and herb-infused variation.




www.thespruceeats.com




Please note that although most recipes for sauerkraut call for method (2) this method can also be applied to make sauerkraut. I the cut the cabbage in shreds with a thickness of about 5mm and use a brine with avout 2 per cent salt content. I massage the cabbage a little. After 3 to five days the cabbage was sour enough for my taste. White cabbage works very well with lacto fermentation. Because of this, this brined fermented cabbage was the first ferment that I tried.

An example for (2) would be this:








Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut


Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut is yummy served with a fried egg on top, as a condiment with your favorite whole grain topped with a Peanut Sauce, wraps



atmykitchentable.org





An example for (3) would be

The one time it worked it tasted amazing.
Sadly the last two time it failed. If you want to try for yourself you may use some brine from a previous fermentation to give it a head start and don't omit the garlic.
Next time I am also planning to prevent contact with air by using a water filled ziploc.

If you are interested in the topic of shrub making:








How To Make Shrubs - Version 1


My Cultured Life Recipes | Version 1 | How to Make Shrubs | Beverage Drinks that help aid your whole gut health from scratch




myculturedlife.com




As








Christmas Shrubs: Sweet Fermented Drinking Vinegars - Bud Organic Club


Shrubs are an easy and delicious way to preserve the bounties of summer and have been used in cocktails for centuries.




www.budorganic.com.au




explains first you grow some yeasts that produce alcohol.
You then add vinegar and vinegar producing bactoeria that take the alcohol produced by the yeast and turn it to vinegar.

If you are interested in chinese fermented vegetables:









Chinese pickles (Sichuan pao cai, 泡菜)


It only takes 25 minutes to make authentic Chinese Pickles (Sichuan Pao Cai, 泡菜) that can last for more than 30 years!




msshiandmrhe.com





What I find very intriguing about this topic that people


says that they kept their brine for a very long time and that as the brine grows older it starts to give a better taste and ferments the vegetables faster.
Sadly there are only a few sources on this topic.
So I guess when I am talking the next time with some frineds from china I'll have to ask them to ask their parents how this is done correctly.


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge chicken breast, pan sauce, sautéed potatoes and a salad of shredded lettuce, shallot and parsley stalks with a wholegrain mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## GeneParmesan

On the left some nappa cabbage stir fried with garlic, fish sauce and sesame oil.

To the right stir fried minced pork with garlic, fermented black beans,, black pepper, a dash of soy sauce, some cooking wine and lacto fermented kohlrabi kraut.

We ate the dishes with some cooked short grain rice and rye.

The inspiration for this comes from this video:

We didn't have completely fermented beans at and therefore adapted the recipe at the end of the video to the stuff we hab at home.
It was very delicious. I believe you could also use vinegar brined beans instead of fermented ones.
Don't ommit the fermented black beans. They improve the dish significantly.


----------



## Jbpruner

GeneParmesan said:


> @camochili
> 
> I enjoy lacto fermented vegetables as small condinements for main meals. If i want to add some sourness to balance a meal then some fermented ( or vinegar brined) vegetables come very handy.
> 
> If you stick to lacto fermentation the stuff is actually very simple. Just take some vegetables, salt and water and throw everything together.
> 
> As a general starting point I like the book 'Magic Fermentation' from Marcel Kruse and Geru Pulsinger.
> It gives a very broad overview over available fermented foods and how they are prepared.
> Additionally the book gives a number of very interesting appetising sample recipes.
> The recipe of the honey fermented blueberries is from this book.
> 
> Additonally I bought 'Fermented Vegetables: Creative Recipes for Fermenting 64 Vegetables & Herbs in Krauts, Kimchis, Brined Pickles, Chutneys, Relishes & Pastes' by Kirsten K. Shockey.
> The Kohlrabi-Kraut was from this book. The fermented radished, beans and carrots that I've shown are also from her book.
> 
> If you like some online articles:
> 
> If you are interested in lacto fermentation:
> 
> I once had a very good article about lacto fermentation, but I don't find it anymore.
> Please let me recap the most important information of it:
> 
> Basically lacto fermentation buils down that you need an anerobic, watery enviroment with a salt content between 1 and 9 per cent for the lacto bacterias to do their job. This job consists of creating the lactic acid that gives the food it's typical taste as well of keeping other bacterias and funguses away.
> For the fermentation to work the vegetables/fruit must be submerged so they have no contact with oxygen.
> 
> Many considere a salt concentration between 1 and 3 percent in the fermentation liquid as ideal. Although chinese lacto fermented vegetables seem to aim for a salt concentration between 6 and 8 per cent.
> 
> There are three methods of lacto fermentation that I am aware of:
> (1) With hard vegetables that absorb only a little to no water you simply sink the vegetables in a brine with the desired salt concentration.
> (2) Finely grind some vegetables and mash them. Add some salt to the released liquid. The released juices build the base for the brine that again should have an appropriate salt content. Somewhere else I've read that a salt content of 0.25 per cent of vegetable weight as a good rule of thumb. Personally I go by taste.
> (3) Soft condinements that disintegrate to a sauce. In this case you add no liquids. The whole sauce acts like the brine. The overall volume of the sauce should be used as a base to calculate the required amount of salt.
> 
> An example for (1) would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Probiotic Lacto-Fermented Carrot Recipe
> 
> 
> Try this easy recipe for delicious lacto-fermented carrots that are rich in healthy probiotics. Included is a spicy and herb-infused variation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruceeats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that although most recipes for sauerkraut call for method (2) this method can also be applied to make sauerkraut. I the cut the cabbage in shreds with a thickness of about 5mm and use a brine with avout 2 per cent salt content. I massage the cabbage a little. After 3 to five days the cabbage was sour enough for my taste. White cabbage works very well with lacto fermentation. Because of this, this brined fermented cabbage was the first ferment that I tried.
> 
> An example for (2) would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut
> 
> 
> Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut is yummy served with a fried egg on top, as a condiment with your favorite whole grain topped with a Peanut Sauce, wraps
> 
> 
> 
> atmykitchentable.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example for (3) would be
> 
> The one time it worked it tasted amazing.
> Sadly the last two time it failed. If you want to try for yourself you may use some brine from a previous fermentation to give it a head start and don't omit the garlic.
> Next time I am also planning to prevent contact with air by using a water filled ziploc.
> 
> If you are interested in the topic of shrub making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Shrubs - Version 1
> 
> 
> My Cultured Life Recipes | Version 1 | How to Make Shrubs | Beverage Drinks that help aid your whole gut health from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myculturedlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Shrubs: Sweet Fermented Drinking Vinegars - Bud Organic Club
> 
> 
> Shrubs are an easy and delicious way to preserve the bounties of summer and have been used in cocktails for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.budorganic.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explains first you grow some yeasts that produce alcohol.
> You then add vinegar and vinegar producing bactoeria that take the alcohol produced by the yeast and turn it to vinegar.
> 
> If you are interested in chinese fermented vegetables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese pickles (Sichuan pao cai, 泡菜)
> 
> 
> It only takes 25 minutes to make authentic Chinese Pickles (Sichuan Pao Cai, 泡菜) that can last for more than 30 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msshiandmrhe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find very intriguing about this topic that people
> 
> 
> says that they kept their brine for a very long time and that as the brine grows older it starts to give a better taste and ferments the vegetables faster.
> Sadly there are only a few sources on this topic.
> So I guess when I am talking the next time with some frineds from china I'll have to ask them to ask their parents how this is done correctly.



Wonderful synopsis! Playing around with fermentation and lacto pickles is really fun and fairly simple. One you have down the basics it's easy to add your own twist and preferred flavor profiles. I personally like a 3-5 percent brine for harder vegtables and peppers for hot sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

one of my favorite vacations was to visit Peru. Peru is the fusion food capital of the world. influences from all over the globe. 

here is one meal. super weird, but damn if it isn't delicious. I recently found the Peru Chili stuff and whipped this up. such a delicious oddity.

AJi Gallina.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> AJi Gallina.


That looks really interesting! Which recipe did you use?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cornmeal coated fried catfish with homemade tartar. Boiled Yukons with garlic and butter. Roasted plump scallion and a Brussels sprout salad with lemon zest, olive oil and Balsamic.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> That looks really interesting! Which recipe did you use?











Ají de Gallina: Peruvian Spicy Creamed Chicken


Ají de gallina is a classic Peruvian dish made with ají peppers, chicken, and a cream sauce. This dish is traditionally served over rice.




www.thespruceeats.com





this one. But I didn’t use evaporated milk. I used way less heavy cream and more chicken stock. My nuts were pecans. And I didn’t have olives. Oh yea. I could only find jarred aji chili paste. 

and seriously. The recipe would be easier if I had just blipped everything in the blender instead of mixing it a pan as instruction stated.

I was all over the place. But when I tasted the sauce, I knew I nailed it.


----------



## Michi

boomchakabowwow said:


> I was all over the place. But when I tasted the sauce, I knew I nailed it.


Thanks for that, I’m going to try this!


----------



## Chopper88

Michi said:


> View attachment 199076


A lot of times when I have a few minutes to kill, I read this thread backwards after opening it last time.
As soon as I saw that chunk of meat hanging with the wine in the background, I knew who it was


----------



## Lars

Boles de Picolat - Catalan pork and beef meatballs in a pimentón and cinnamon flavored tomato sauce with white beans and olives.


----------



## deltaplex

Lars said:


> Boles de Picolat - Catalan pork and beef meatballs in a pimentón and cinnamon flavored tomato sauce with white beans and olives.
> View attachment 199271


Where's the bread!?


----------



## Lars

deltaplex said:


> Where's the bread!?


On the side..


----------



## camochili

GeneParmesan said:


> @camochili
> 
> I enjoy lacto fermented vegetables as small condinements for main meals. If i want to add some sourness to balance a meal then some fermented ( or vinegar brined) vegetables come very handy.
> 
> If you stick to lacto fermentation the stuff is actually very simple. Just take some vegetables, salt and water and throw everything together.
> 
> As a general starting point I like the book 'Magic Fermentation' from Marcel Kruse and Geru Pulsinger.
> It gives a very broad overview over available fermented foods and how they are prepared.
> Additionally the book gives a number of very interesting appetising sample recipes.
> The recipe of the honey fermented blueberries is from this book.
> 
> Additonally I bought 'Fermented Vegetables: Creative Recipes for Fermenting 64 Vegetables & Herbs in Krauts, Kimchis, Brined Pickles, Chutneys, Relishes & Pastes' by Kirsten K. Shockey.
> The Kohlrabi-Kraut was from this book. The fermented radished, beans and carrots that I've shown are also from her book.
> 
> If you like some online articles:
> 
> If you are interested in lacto fermentation:
> 
> I once had a very good article about lacto fermentation, but I don't find it anymore.
> Please let me recap the most important information of it:
> 
> Basically lacto fermentation buils down that you need an anerobic, watery enviroment with a salt content between 1 and 9 per cent for the lacto bacterias to do their job. This job consists of creating the lactic acid that gives the food it's typical taste as well of keeping other bacterias and funguses away.
> For the fermentation to work the vegetables/fruit must be submerged so they have no contact with oxygen.
> 
> Many considere a salt concentration between 1 and 3 percent in the fermentation liquid as ideal. Although chinese lacto fermented vegetables seem to aim for a salt concentration between 6 and 8 per cent.
> 
> There are three methods of lacto fermentation that I am aware of:
> (1) With hard vegetables that absorb only a little to no water you simply sink the vegetables in a brine with the desired salt concentration.
> (2) Finely grind some vegetables and mash them. Add some salt to the released liquid. The released juices build the base for the brine that again should have an appropriate salt content. Somewhere else I've read that a salt content of 0.25 per cent of vegetable weight as a good rule of thumb. Personally I go by taste.
> (3) Soft condinements that disintegrate to a sauce. In this case you add no liquids. The whole sauce acts like the brine. The overall volume of the sauce should be used as a base to calculate the required amount of salt.
> 
> An example for (1) would be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Probiotic Lacto-Fermented Carrot Recipe
> 
> 
> Try this easy recipe for delicious lacto-fermented carrots that are rich in healthy probiotics. Included is a spicy and herb-infused variation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruceeats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that although most recipes for sauerkraut call for method (2) this method can also be applied to make sauerkraut. I the cut the cabbage in shreds with a thickness of about 5mm and use a brine with avout 2 per cent salt content. I massage the cabbage a little. After 3 to five days the cabbage was sour enough for my taste. White cabbage works very well with lacto fermentation. Because of this, this brined fermented cabbage was the first ferment that I tried.
> 
> An example for (2) would be this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut
> 
> 
> Pickling Naturally : Kohlrabi Kraut is yummy served with a fried egg on top, as a condiment with your favorite whole grain topped with a Peanut Sauce, wraps
> 
> 
> 
> atmykitchentable.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example for (3) would be
> 
> The one time it worked it tasted amazing.
> Sadly the last two time it failed. If you want to try for yourself you may use some brine from a previous fermentation to give it a head start and don't omit the garlic.
> Next time I am also planning to prevent contact with air by using a water filled ziploc.
> 
> If you are interested in the topic of shrub making:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Make Shrubs - Version 1
> 
> 
> My Cultured Life Recipes | Version 1 | How to Make Shrubs | Beverage Drinks that help aid your whole gut health from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myculturedlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Shrubs: Sweet Fermented Drinking Vinegars - Bud Organic Club
> 
> 
> Shrubs are an easy and delicious way to preserve the bounties of summer and have been used in cocktails for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.budorganic.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explains first you grow some yeasts that produce alcohol.
> You then add vinegar and vinegar producing bactoeria that take the alcohol produced by the yeast and turn it to vinegar.
> 
> If you are interested in chinese fermented vegetables:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese pickles (Sichuan pao cai, 泡菜)
> 
> 
> It only takes 25 minutes to make authentic Chinese Pickles (Sichuan Pao Cai, 泡菜) that can last for more than 30 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msshiandmrhe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find very intriguing about this topic that people
> 
> 
> says that they kept their brine for a very long time and that as the brine grows older it starts to give a better taste and ferments the vegetables faster.
> Sadly there are only a few sources on this topic.
> So I guess when I am talking the next time with some frineds from china I'll have to ask them to ask their parents how this is done correctly.



Very cool. Thank you for this conprehensive introduction and explanation. Much appreciated.


----------



## camochili

Braised eggplant with rice from the oven.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Michi said:


> Thanks for that, I’m going to try this!


i've seen your skills. you are gonna bullseye it i am sure.


----------



## btbyrd

Grilled pork loin sandwich on ciabatta with pesto mayo, arugula, EVOO, and balsamic glaze.










Sliced with a vintage 11” Sabatier.

View attachment 199293


----------



## boomchakabowwow

btbyrd said:


> Grilled pork loin sandwich on ciabatta with pesto mayo, arugula, EVOO, and balsamic glaze.
> View attachment 199294
> 
> 
> View attachment 199295
> 
> 
> Sliced with a vintage 11” Sabatier.
> 
> View attachment 199293


gah...i worked thru lunch. and then i see this?!!! killing me. that looks amazing.


----------



## btbyrd

boomchakabowwow said:


> gah...i worked thru lunch. and then i see this?!!! killing me. that looks amazing.



Ha! Thanks! I've had such little time to cook since we had a baby... all of my lunches in the past few weeks have either been instant noodles or some kind of tinned fish. Today the young one went down for a couple hours over lunchtime, so I decided to grill some pork for me and my dog during that brief window of freedom.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

btbyrd said:


> Ha! Thanks! I've had such little time to cook since we had a baby... all of my lunches in the past few weeks have either been instant noodles or some kind of tinned fish. Today the young one went down for a couple hours over lunchtime, so I decided to grill some pork for me and my dog during that brief window of freedom.


congrats to your family!!! a baby is fantastic news.


----------



## daddy yo yo

boomchakabowwow said:


> My nuts were pecans.


Uhm… That was a little more Information than we all wanted but alright…


----------



## shopshopshop

I love deep frying but hate dealing with the oil. So usually I'll do a whole bunch for the duration of one batch of oil, and then stop for a while.

Usually do a lot of eggplant, mantou, and tofu when I deep fry.


----------



## Lars

Spinach and mushroom enchiladas with tomatillo sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

daddy yo yo said:


> Uhm… That was a little more Information than we all wanted but alright…


unsalted? hahhaha


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Classics today. Caesar salad! Tomorrow I'll make fried chicken out of the legs and wings. From the leftovers, as always, chicken broth.













Edit: Chicken broth done


----------



## Edge

I sure need to live closer and make good friendships with most of you cooks on this thread. Now I'm really hungry instead of just being lunch time.

I always have to check on this thread to see 'what's cooking" and I love when you show the ingredients before and then when a finished dish. Keep up the wonderful work, please.


----------



## M1k3

Edge said:


> I sure need to live closer and make good friendships with most of you cooks on this thread. Now I'm really hungry instead of just being lunch time.
> 
> I always have to check on this thread to see 'what's cooking" and I love when you show the ingredients before and then when a finished dish. Keep up the wonderful work, please.


I hear there's a guy making some great looking Mexican food in Denmark.


----------



## coxhaus

I have lots of basil in the garden that I would like to use. Pesto is on the list. I found a Marcella Hazan spaghetti with fresh basil recipe.
It turned out nice. I have a few pictures.
PS
This is a fast dish to make. You only cook it for 15 minutes. I don't like basil cooked for a long time. And I think this works well.


----------



## More_Gyutos

KDSDeluxe said:


> Classics today. Caesar salad! Tomorrow I'll make fried chicken out of the legs and wings. From the leftovers, as always, chicken broth.View attachment 199444
> View attachment 199445
> View attachment 199447
> View attachment 199448
> 
> 
> Edit: Chicken broth done
> View attachment 199453


Stiock looks nice and rich. Is there a purpose for turning the containers upside down?


----------



## parbaked

More_Gyutos said:


> Is there a purpose for turning the containers upside down?


So one’s not tempted to skim off the fat??


----------



## deltaplex

KDSDeluxe said:


> Classics today. Caesar salad! Tomorrow I'll make fried chicken out of the legs and wings. From the leftovers, as always, chicken broth.View attachment 199444
> View attachment 199445
> View attachment 199447
> View attachment 199448
> 
> 
> Edit: Chicken broth done
> View attachment 199453


How many uses do you get out of those repurposed mustard and jelly jars?


----------



## Greasylake

Caldo de pescado for tonight. Amberjack belly meat is superb. Melts in your mouth and tastes like crab. 10/10


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Refrig leftovers garlic, ginger, onions. Megachef oyster sauce, Redboat fish sauce, fresh basil from garden. Friend has kefer lime tree. Leaves use in Thai curries, the lime juice is good too. Squeeze ju. Throw rest of lime in covered skillet while cooking.
Remove when serve.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

More_Gyutos said:


> Stiock looks nice and rich. Is there a purpose for turning the containers upside down?


When the broth boils, I pour it into the jars and seal them. If you then turn it upside down, a vacuum will appear after about 5 minutes.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

deltaplex said:


> How many uses do you get out of those repurposed mustard and jelly jars?


I have no idea...Most of these I've been using for a year or more ...


----------



## Lars

Today I baked some buns and had fishcakes for dinner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i hesitate to post pics. hahha.

these are still raw. before the steam. trust me when i say the steaming didnt make them look anymore appetizing. haha.. so diffcult closing up bun with my ham-fists. 

they did taste delicious, tho.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today we had delicious backhendl  with lamb's lettuce, tomatoes, peppers, spring onions and yogurt dressing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

It's cool that many here are baking. I used to love hanging out in the bakeshop at Kahala Hilton. Hans the head baker taught local kids the trade. Best I've done is find artisan bread baked here in Honolulu. Found old electric mixing machine, but pretty bad shape & missing bowl & attachments.


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Made smoked and dried "Nußschinken". It comes from the upper front part of the hind leg, number 16 in this diagram:
> View attachment 199072
> 
> Meat prepared for curing for two weeks in vacuum:
> View attachment 199073
> 
> After curing:
> View attachment 199074
> 
> Trussed and hung up to dry and equilibrate for a few days:
> View attachment 199075
> 
> Then four cold smoking sessions spread over four days, eight hours of smoke each time. After that, dry the ham some more (about a week), re-seal in vacuum and ripen in the fridge for a month. Finally, hung up for a few days more to dry:
> View attachment 199076
> 
> And the finished product. It's tasty. Very tasty
> View attachment 199077


Wow! Nice work! Cold smoking is no walk in the park. That looks beautiful. What type wood and smoker did you you use for smoking? Pellets?


----------



## Michi

Borealhiker said:


> Wow! Nice work! Cold smoking is no walk in the park. That looks beautiful. What type wood and smoker did you you use for smoking? Pellets?


Thank you!

I have a Bradley digital smoker (4 racks). But, for cold smoking, I'm just using it as an enclosure. I have one of those stainless steel wire mesh snakes for cold smoking. I use the snake with sawdust or pellets, depending on what I have around. This time, I used maple to smoke the ham. But oak or beech would be suitable, too.


----------



## Lars

Kålpølser. Danish smoked pork(and sometimes beef too) sausages and a broccoli and green bean sauté with cashews and almonds, plus a cheeky dollop of Colman's mustard.


----------



## MarcelNL

Chicken General Tso;


----------



## Lars

First attempt at sourdough pizza. Fingers crossed for tomorrow..


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Gnocchi with creamy, spicy gorgonzola sauce with baby spinach, chopped walnuts and fresh figs from a friends tree  the figs have neutralized the intense spiciness of the gorgonzola, perfect!


----------



## Edge

I've never seen figs used in a dish before. And I love figs. That looks yummy.


----------



## deltaplex

KDSDeluxe said:


> Gnocchi with creamy, spicy gorgonzola sauce with baby spinach, chopped walnuts and fresh figs from a friends tree  the figs have neutralized the intense spiciness of the gorgonzola, perfect!
> 
> View attachment 199764
> View attachment 199765
> View attachment 199766
> View attachment 199767
> View attachment 199768


This might be the richest dish I've seen posted, did your beverage pairing have the ability to cut through it?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

deltaplex said:


> This might be the richest dish I've seen posted, did your beverage pairing have the ability to cut through it?


Thanks alot! There was just water. For me one of the best drinks there is!


----------



## MarcelNL

a well aged Belgian Geuze?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> a well aged Belgian Geuze?


Is it belgian beer? I live in the near by aken  and i really like belgian strong dark beer.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

deltaplex said:


> This might be the richest dish I've seen posted, did your beverage pairing have the ability to cut through it?


Edit: I drank nutmeg white wine while cooking, which also went into the gorgonzola sauce. But the most of it went into me


----------



## MarcelNL

Geuze is a typically sour beer made by mixing old and young Lambiek, IMO only palatable when properly aged.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghettini carbonara




Served with roasted fennel, salad and focaccia from Liguria Bakery.




Guanciale from The Fatted Calf butcher shop.


----------



## mengwong

What’s the trick to getting the guanciale to soften and crisp without shrinking too much from the render? Is it to start with big chunks that become small chunks?


----------



## MarcelNL

mengwong said:


> What’s the trick to getting the guanciale to soften and crisp without shrinking too much from the render? Is it to start with big chunks that become small chunks?


Using plenty is my trick ;-) 
Last time I got my hands on good guanciale I made strips rather than chunks, seemed to work well.
I guess that if you want them real crispy you cannot avoid rendering much of the fat, I used a hot carbon steel pan for the exercise and ended up with tender strips with crispy outside.


----------



## deltaplex

mengwong said:


> What’s the trick to getting the guanciale to soften and crisp without shrinking too much from the render? Is it to start with big chunks that become small chunks?


If you have a convection oven (even a regular or toaster over will probably work) then you can keep it on the thicker side and bake it at high temp, 200+C, and I think you'll get close to what you're looking for. Just keep an eye on it because it goes fast from "perfect" to overdone relatively quickly. I tend to pull it a little earlier than I think I need to.


----------



## deltaplex

Or sous vide it at low temp first and then crisp it; all depends on what your desired end result is.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Breakfast.


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> What’s the trick to getting the guanciale to soften and crisp without shrinking too much from the render? Is it to start with big chunks that become small chunks?


It'll shrink somewhat during rendering. The trick is to render the fat at a fairly low temperature. Medium-low is what you are aiming for. Let it sit in the pan so that it just bubbles lazily. That way, you get most of the fat rendered without drying out the lean parts. Cutting the lardons a little larger than you normally would avoids ending up with small and hard chunks of guanciale.

Don't fry it until it gets crispy. For carbonara, you want the fat rendered, but the meat still soft and not dry, without any crispness.


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza #1 was pretty good, but not without room for improvement. Topped with tomato sauce, prosciutto cotto, mozzarella, aged havarti, broccoli, red onion and pul biber.


----------



## Edge

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Breakfast.



What is all of that? I think I see peanut butter on the left bread, and some type of meat and cheese on the right side.
But can you tell me what all is on it, including condiments?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Edge said:


> What is all of that? I think I see peanut butter on the left bread, and some type of meat and cheese on the right side.
> But can you tell me what all is on it, including condiments?



Peanut butter? Now that would've been interesting indeed but alas that's stone ground mustard and mayo.

Scrambled eggs, sliced ham, and melted Swiss cheese on a bun.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Quick Isas testing. Puttanesca.


----------



## mengwong

I made toum today that turned into an aioli. No photos, I ate it all before I could use my camera. Did it in a tiny coffee grinder spice blender thing. Mildly surprised it even worked!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chilled noodles with shrimp and sesame dressing. Scallion pancakes. Spicy beef stir fry.

The noodles were good but the dressing was a touch off. Not sure what it was, just a hint of bitterness but still good. Overall a nice meal and the wife loves the pancakes and attacked the beef.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Chilled noodles with shrimp and sesame dressing. Scallion pancakes. Spicy beef stir fry.
> 
> The noodles were good but the dressing was a touch off. Not sure what it was, just a hint of bitterness but still good. Overall a nice meal and the wife loves the pancakes and attacked the beef.


Well….that beef looks absolutely delicious and attackable. Not sure how you made your sesame dressing. There are tons of variations. But I find that sesame, especially tahini has some bitterness to it.Doesn’t look like you used tahini though. But I think that’s why all variations have some sort of sweetener added. Really nice meal tho.


----------



## Michi

Thanks to inspiration from @boomchakabowwow, Aji de Gallina:




This turned out really nice, I enjoyed it a lot. Definitely not summer food though. It's filling and warming, perfect for a winter dinner.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Murghi aur masoor dal (Bombay-style chicken with red split lentils), Peelay chaaval (aromatic yellow rice), Gujerati sem (Gujerati-style green beans), Baigan ka raita (yogurt with eggplant):


----------



## ch_br

daddy yo yo said:


> Murghi aur masoor dal (Bombay-style chicken with red split lentils), Peelay chaaval (aromatic yellow rice), Gujerati sem (Gujerati-style green beans), Baigan ka raita (yogurt with eggplant):



That looks great, do you happen to have a recipe to share for this?

Indian food is one of my top 5 favorite cuisines.. And its great for lots of steel useage!


----------



## ch_br

btbyrd said:


> Grilled pork loin sandwich on ciabatta with pesto mayo, arugula, EVOO, and balsamic glaze.
> View attachment 199294
> 
> 
> View attachment 199295
> 
> 
> Sliced with a vintage 11” Sabatier.
> 
> View attachment 199293


This looks great.

But my main comment is this....

*Isn't Arugula arguably the best all around green for salads, sandwiches, and impromptu meals?!?!?*

Thw combination of satisfying leafy green, crunch, resistance to sogginess, and slight bitterness (that can easily be balanced in a composition)..

Well its pretty tough to beat in my book. Very important staple anywhere I cook!


----------



## daddy yo yo

ch_br said:


> That looks great, do you happen to have a recipe to share for this?
> 
> Indian food is one of my top 5 favorite cuisines.. And its great for lots of steel useage!


Madhur Jaffrey „Indian Cooking“.​
In fact, it’s 4 recipes from this book. This is such a great book. Not a single recipe from that book isn’t good. They’re all delicious!!!

If I had a link I’d happily share it. But I don’t feel comfortable posting pics I made out of a book due to copyright issues. I do recommend to buy this book though! It has made every single meal a pure joy and Indian food has become one of my favorites, too!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Borealhiker said:


> Well….that beef looks absolutely delicious and attackable. Not sure how you made your sesame dressing. There are tons of variations. But I find that sesame, especially tahini has some bitterness to it.Doesn’t look like you used tahini though. But I think that’s why all variations have some sort of sweetener added. Really nice meal tho.



Thank you. I did use tahini with a little peanut butter. I think I could've used more sugar as you said to offset the bitterness just a touch more and maybe adjust the tahini/PB ratio next time too. Tahini is still fairly new to me so I'm learning. It was good all the same but definitely will tweak in the future.


----------



## Lars

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thank you. I did use tahini with a little peanut butter. I think I could've used more sugar as you said to offset the bitterness just a touch more and maybe adjust the tahini/PB ratio next time too. Tahini is still fairly new to me so I'm learning. It was good all the same but definitely will tweak in the future.


This recipe makes a super yummy tahini sauce.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> This recipe makes a super yummy tahini sauce.


 Some citrus would've been nice and I had a lime sitting there too!


----------



## Lars

Terrible looking Turkish delights today. Don't know what happened, I will try to live with the shame.. Anyway, Kimyonlu Köfte buried under a parsley and red onion salad with kisir and haydari.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Lars, we all wish our pics looked so terrible.


----------



## Boynutman

Joshua McFadden's roasted beet with pearl couscous from his book Six Seasons. Wonderful recipe (and book!)
Cameo of a Munetoshi 210.


----------



## parbaked

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I did use tahini with a little peanut butter. I think I could've used more sugar as you said to offset the bitterness just a touch more and maybe adjust the tahini/PB ratio next time too. Tahini is still fairly new to me so I'm learning.


Don’t use tahini in Asian recipes. 
It’s bitter because it’s made from raw sesame seeds. Asians always use toasted sesame seeds, which are not bitter.
Peanut butter was a good idea. Many Chinese cooks use that as a substitute for roasted sesame.

I toast roasted sesame seeds in a dry pan and purée in a suribachi.




Made some last night for a toasted sesame dressing for cabbage served with shogayaki pork belly…


----------



## Greenbriel

Inspired. by @MarcelNL, I had another go at General Tso's chicken. I've tried a couple of times using Fuchsia Dunlop's recipe. I love her, but I do find her recipes a bit iffy sometimes. This time I used J. Kenji's recipe and it was more involved but so so worth it. CRUNCHY!


----------



## MarcelNL

Looks great, I never managed to really crisp the chicken so I will try that recipe next time!
It's a fun recipe where you can play with ingredients very easily, I have tried various types of dried red pepper but do prefer the somewhat larger ones from Sichuan...also because they are sometimes available pre cut and deseeded..


----------



## Lars

I'm back on familiar ground today with a comfy Sunday dinner of fresh tagliatelle with ragu bolognese.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pork crust roast with dumplings and pickle salad.

Warning, many pics


----------



## MarcelNL

an eclectic mix, Lebanese flatbread filled with mushroom, spinach, spring onion, two cheeses, some tomato, seasoned with Baharat from the oven.


----------



## camochili

Boynutman said:


> Joshua McFadden's roasted beet with pearl couscous from his book Six Seasons. Wonderful recipe (and book!)
> Cameo of a Munetoshi 210.
> 
> View attachment 200059
> 
> View attachment 200061


Funny... just had something similar. Very good


----------



## camochili

Boynutman just posted his dish with beet, so here is our dinner today...
Cod-burger with baked roots and a mustard sauce


----------



## Greenbriel

MarcelNL said:


> Looks great, I never managed to really crisp the chicken so I will try that recipe next time!
> It's a fun recipe where you can play with ingredients very easily, I have tried various types of dried red pepper but do prefer the somewhat larger ones from Sichuan...also because they are sometimes available pre cut and deseeded..


Thanks Marcel! When you try it, make sure you only dribble a few tablespoons of the reserved marinade into the dry ingredients. I read lots of comments and some people wrecked the recipe by added ALL the reserved marinade. The actual recipe is misleading but if you read the whole preamble (which I never do, except with Kenji), it’s clearer. Also based on comments I doubled everything except the chicken.

And while I’m at it, here’s the link: The Best General Tso's Chicken Recipe

Hope you like it, look forward to the post!


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pork crust roast with dumplings and pickle salad.
> 
> Warning, many pics View attachment 200228
> View attachment 200230
> View attachment 200231
> View attachment 200232
> View attachment 200233
> View attachment 200234
> View attachment 200235
> View attachment 200236
> View attachment 200238


This Isasmedjan is out of this world. It looks like a legendary knife/dagger/sword from a fantasy novel… How does it perform?

Oh, food looks gorgeous, too!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> This Isasmedjan is out of this world. It looks like a legendary knife/dagger/sword from a fantasy novel… How does it perform?
> 
> Oh, food looks gorgeous, too!


thank you very much . so far i like it a lot 

I will report you !


----------



## coxhaus

Red beans and rice tonight with Andouille sausage.


----------



## More_Gyutos

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pork crust roast with dumplings and pickle salad.
> 
> Warning, many pics View attachment 200228
> View attachment 200230
> View attachment 200231
> View attachment 200232
> View attachment 200233
> View attachment 200234
> View attachment 200235
> View attachment 200236
> View attachment 200238


That looks so good! Between the sauce and that pork, I’m coming over


----------



## ch_br

Black peppper beef stir fry tonight with forbidden (black) rice


----------



## esoo

Rosh hashanah dinner for the wife


----------



## miggus

Autumn it is. Going through a few kgs of plums. YK 150 petty works great for this, I'm happy with this knife. The slanted design is ideal for a petty. It's as nimble as a 120, but the curved back gives it enough knuckle clearance to do some light chopping. Very versatile knife.

Plum jam and a cake are to follow soon


----------



## daddy yo yo

miggus said:


> Plum jam and a cake are to follow soon


Tarte aux prunes would be my favorite...


----------



## miggus

daddy yo yo said:


> Tarte aux prunes would be my favorite...


I agree  There seems to be a few different recipes, but my original plan of making a shortcrust dough and laying the prunes on top seems to be pretty close to a tarte aux prunes
If I see it right, there are two ways of making it. One with just the shortcrust dough, the other one with a cream of eggs, sugar and sour cream. I might try both


----------



## Lars

I love cooking fish "en papillote" ie wrapped in parchment paper. Today it was pollock on a bed of sautéed shallot/leek/fennel with broccoli, potatoes and a healthy splash of Noilly Prat. Not to shabby on a rainy autumn monday.


----------



## Edge

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Peanut butter? Now that would've been interesting indeed but alas that's stone ground mustard and mayo.
> 
> Scrambled eggs, sliced ham, and melted Swiss cheese on a bun.


 Okay, the ground mustard is more brown than I'm use to seeing.


----------



## Edge

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pork crust roast with dumplings and pickle salad.
> 
> Warning, many pics View attachment 200228
> View attachment 200230
> View attachment 200231
> View attachment 200232
> View attachment 200233
> View attachment 200234
> View attachment 200235
> View attachment 200236
> View attachment 200238



I saw you said pickle salad, but did you pickle the cukes and fine chopped onions while everything else cooked?

And the meat looks a if there may be almost an inch or fat on the top and a thick vein in the lean portion. I've not been served any meat like that, and it looks really yummy.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Edge said:


> I saw you said pickle salad, but did you pickle the cukes and fine chopped onions while everything else cooked?
> 
> And the meat looks a if there may be almost an inch or fat on the top and a thick vein in the lean portion. I've not been served any meat like that, and it looks really yummy.


The meat is pork belly. I first cook it on low heat for an hour with the skin side in homemade chicken broth. This will soften the skin first and then make it easier to cut. By cooking at a low temperature, I let the fat out of the meat. After that I turn the meat over and raise the temperature and it has to cook for another hour. Now put it in the oven again without liquid for 15 minutes with the grill function on the highest setting. There should be plenty of salt on the skin. Now the skin pops up like popcorn and gets really crispy. If done well, you don't take the fat any more than it was fat.

The cucumber salad is very simple. Cut and salt the cucumber and put it back in the fridge for about 30 minutes. This is how the cucumber water comes out. Then add onions and garlic. a cup of sour cream, 4 tablespoons of helen balsamic vinegar, a teaspoon of sugar. chives and season with salt and pepper. Very simple recipe as I know it from grandma


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> The meat is pork belly. I first cook it on low heat for an hour with the skin side in homemade chicken broth. This will soften the skin first and then make it easier to cut. By cooking at a low temperature, I let the fat out of the meat. After that I turn the meat over and raise the temperature and it has to cook for another hour. Now put it in the oven again without liquid for 15 minutes with the grill function on the highest setting. There should be plenty of salt on the skin. Now the skin pops up like popcorn and gets really crispy. If done well, you don't take the fat any more than it was fat.
> 
> The cucumber salad is very simple. Cut and salt the cucumber and put it back in the fridge for about 30 minutes. This is how the cucumber water comes out. Then add onions and garlic. a cup of sour cream, 4 tablespoons of helen balsamic vinegar, a teaspoon of sugar. chives and season with salt and pepper. Very simple recipe as I know it from grandma


Only 1 thing to add about the cucumber salad: 
_The cucumber salad is very simple. Cut _*(or grate as coarsely as you like)*_ and salt the cucumber and put it back in the fridge for about 30 minutes. This is how the cucumber water comes out. Then_ *(take the cucumber mix into your hands and press out as much water as possible, then)* _add onions and garlic. a cup of sour cream _*(you can let it drain a few hours in a colander with kitchen paper; you can use yogurt, too*_), 4 tablespoons of helen balsamic vinegar, a teaspoon of sugar. chives and season with salt and pepper._


----------



## Lars

I made a batch of Hmong sausages today. It's a pork sausage flavored with lots of ginger, garlic, lemon grass, cilantro and birds eye chili. They are maturing in the fridge over night, so for dinner I used what was leftover in the stuffer to make a burger. Sausage meat patty, lettuce and a cucumber salsa with scallion, jalapeño and dill. It was pretty good..!


----------



## riba

Lars said:


> I made a batch of Hmong sausages today. It's a pork sausage flavored with lots of ginger, garlic, lemon grass, cilantro and birds eye chili.
> View attachment 200583


That sounds really nice!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

My girlfriend had a dentist appointment. That means soup is the order of the day for the next few days. Lentil tomato soup with coconut.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> My girlfriend had a dentist appointment. That means soup is the order of the day for the next few days. Linen tomato soup with coconut.
> View attachment 200585


Lentil-tomato soup?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> Lentil-tomato soup?


You are right


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pici al pomodoro con burrata e mozzarella di bufala:






Knife used was a Carter Muteki:


----------



## Edge

KDSDeluxe said:


> The meat is pork belly. I first cook it on low heat for an hour with the skin side in homemade chicken broth. This will soften the skin first and then make it easier to cut. By cooking at a low temperature, I let the fat out of the meat. After that I turn the meat over and raise the temperature and it has to cook for another hour. Now put it in the oven again without liquid for 15 minutes with the grill function on the highest setting. There should be plenty of salt on the skin. Now the skin pops up like popcorn and gets really crispy. If done well, you don't take the fat any more than it was fat.
> 
> The cucumber salad is very simple. Cut and salt the cucumber and put it back in the fridge for about 30 minutes. This is how the cucumber water comes out. Then add onions and garlic. a cup of sour cream, 4 tablespoons of helen balsamic vinegar, a teaspoon of sugar. chives and season with salt and pepper. Very simple recipe as I know it from grandma



Thank you. I think I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Chips

Made Chiles en Nogada a few days back


----------



## ZeeVee

Chips said:


> Made Chiles en Nogada a few days backView attachment 200612


Damn dude, that's a beautiful shot.


----------



## mengwong

Doing what I can with very limited cooking equipment: induction hob, carbon wok, one SS saucepan with no lid. Keto garlic (almond) bread, pan fried, served with 24h homemade ajitsuke tamago. Zero marks for plating but it ate up just fine.


----------



## Lars

mengwong said:


> Doing what I can with very limited cooking equipment: induction hob, carbon wok, one SS saucepan with no lid. Keto garlic (almond) bread, pan fried, served with 24h homemade ajitsuke tamago. Zero marks for plating but it ate up just fine.


Can't go wrong with eggs on toast..!


----------



## Lars

It's amazing how much difference dry brining makes. My pork chop could have done with a minute less in the pan but it was still juicy and tender. Just sprinkled it with salt last night and left it in the fridge. Had it with fried mushrooms, pickled shallots, arugula and 36 month aged parmigiano.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

@Lars I'm so spoiled on dry brining that I'll not cook stuff sometimes because I don't have the time to dry brine.


----------



## camochili

Parmesan Soufflee with pear chutney


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> Pici al pomodoro con burrata e mozzarella di bufala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used was a Carter Muteki:


Looks great! Who made the Muteki? I have I think five from Cory Puliman. Went a bit overboard!


----------



## esoo

Pepper mash just put into jars. 2/3 jalapeno, 1/3 Tabasco


----------



## OnionSlicer

Fun knife workout over the weekend:











That's a 15L pot


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> Looks great! Who made the Muteki? I have I think five from Cory Pullman. Went a bit overboard!


It made by Taylor Shields and features a gorgeous Ziricote handle!


----------



## Lars

Mushroom risotto.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Spicy unripe spelled grain soup with meatballs. Was really good.


----------



## ptolemy

This week

Wagyu ground beer burger with pickles and raclette cheese. Amazing
Spaghetti with shredded chicken thighs fried with onions salt and pepper in chicken shmaltz. Key here is to get chicken and onions brown, add good amount of pepper and just enough fat so that pasta is coated in flavorful fat but not dripping or has any left over at the bottom of the bowl. It's a very simple dish but needs few right amounts of ingredients and it's just so addictive.


----------



## Jovidah

Honestly it's hard to go very wrong with just about any combination of carbs in fat. Seems like we're hardwired to appreciate it.


----------



## MarcelNL

that , add sugar and salt to that mix and people queue up...


----------



## Lars

Penne all' Amatriciana.


----------



## M1k3

MarcelNL said:


> that , add sugar and salt to that mix and people queue up...


Add some acid and you're golden.


----------



## Lars

M1k3 said:


> Add some acid and you're golden.


Add a family friendly clown and you will achieve world domination.

I have high hopes for this. We will see in a couple of days..


----------



## deardorff8x10

Making favas with pancetta and purple daikon quick pickles.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Add a family friendly clown and you will achieve world domination.
> 
> I have high hopes for this. We will see in a couple of days..
> View attachment 201156


 How do you proof those? in the fridge I presume, or do you use a dedicated fermentation box? 
When I do looooong proofing I abuse the bottom drawer in the tiny fridge in this temp house, but I need something more substantial...


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> How do you proof those? in the fridge I presume, or do you use a dedicated fermentation box?
> When I do looooong proofing I abuse the bottom drawer in the tiny fridge in this temp house, but I need something more substantial...


5 hours room temp bulk. Then balled up and put in a proofing box in the fridge. We will see how it goes. I’m looking to cook them on sunday.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> 5 hours room temp bulk. Then balled up and put in a proofing box in the fridge. We will see how it goes. I’m looking to cook them on sunday.


they look great, so i have little doubt about the outcome! Sunday, hmm it;s a bit of drive but still ;-)
Guess I need a second fridge in the shed of the new house...and a proofing box, which is a great idea I never thought of! ( I have been using the sharpening water box I'm using to hold the sink bridge for dough, but it lacks a lid)


----------



## benjidub

Been on a wok-cooking kick (mostly Chinese, mostly szechuan-leaning stuff). Woks are a great excuse to cut things into small pieces, not that we need one. Pulled out the beater-cleaver for the squash and just ended up using to prep everything. Got this one from some kitchen supply store in SF's Chinatown a few years back for $25 

The funky looking dish bottom-right is a stir-fry of squash (moschata var.), Chinese lamb bacon, and fermented garlic scapes. Turned out quite tasty, though I'd prob simplify the sauce if I did it again.


----------



## Lars

Duck breast, bigarade sauce, mash and beans


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Collected mushrooms today.
So there were porcini mushrooms with cream sauce and tagliatelle.


----------



## MarcelNL

nice, and some huge Psylocybin cubensis for desert?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> nice, and some huge Psylocybin cubensis for desert?


There is a corner missing 




Edit: The big ones are parasols


----------



## MarcelNL

In the early 1900s a cookie manufacturer started including collectible pictures of about anything in nature and one of the books was on Mushrooms....and the first edition language about the one in the picture was something like 'this mushroom yadiyada....and there are some despiccable people who use it for their pleasure to get a buzz, yadiyada and then the recipe to extract the active substance using milk'' 
Next editions did not contain that last bit...


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> In the early 1900s a cookie manufacturer started including collectible pictures of about anything in nature and one of the books was on Mushrooms....and the first edition language about the one in the picture was something like 'this mushroom yadiyada....and there are some despiccable people who use it for their pleasure to get a buzz, yadiyada and then the recipe to extract the active substance using milk''
> Next editions did not contain that last bit...


Sounds good …


----------



## mengwong

This was step 1 of patatas bravas, which felt like it took all day, but was worth it.






Fujiwara Kanefusa FKH-06 270mm sujihiki with coffee patina was, as one would expect, unusably thick BTE for onions and potatoes, so I switched to my (thinner and only) gyuto, an unassuming Sakai Kikumori 210mm in (I believe) yellow or SK steel. Logging the recipe as a note to myself but this is not to say it’s any better than any other recipe out there, just what I did.

1kg Russet potatoes, peeled, diamond cubed into lozenges, steamed until surface tender but not mushy, approx 2m then given the opportunity to dry off, optionally cooled and refrigerated for a bit of retrogradation. (Most recipes say boil the potatoes in high pH. I find that boiling runs too close to mashed and the loose starch burns in the fryer.)
500g ordinary tomatoes, chopped with your best 1000 grit edge
Tomato paste, from the store
Hot smoked paprika powder. Mild smoked paprika powder. e.g. La Chinata’s Pimentón de la Vera
1 onion fine and/or handful of small shallots fine
1 head garlic, germ removed since we have all day
Handful of cherry tomatoes, quartered
Light olive oil
Lemon juice
Bacon bits or any other ham optional
Herbs like rosemary, thyme, etc

Deep-fry potato chunks until brown and crisp, approx 15–30m per batch; lower the heat near the end so the outsides crisp lots without burning. I had excess moisture so it took way longer than it should have. Add half of available alliums near end of cooking to soften and brown. Crispiness is enhanced by external par-cooked layer, as in British roast potatoes. Salt.

While potatoes are cooking, start tomato sauce on second burner. Reduce on low, approx 10–20m. After tomatoes are reduced, add a spoon of hot and a spoon of smoked paprika powder; add squirt of tomato paste to taste.

While tomatoes are cooking, make aioli using lemon juice, garlic, oil using whatever blender or mortar or whisk is handy.

Optionally, rinse blender. Then blend tomato mix.

Toss potatoes with tomato sauce and herbs while singing the song. Plate, then squirt on the aioli artfully. (I couldn’t do “artfully” because my emulsion broke.) Top with remaining raw alliums and chopped (cherry) tomatoes for freshness.

Serves one.

Photo shows Yukon golds, which are Plan B if you don’t have Russets.


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> It made by Taylor Shields and features a gorgeous Ziricote handle!


Nice! Taylor's work is great too.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> Nice! Taylor's work is great too.


Agree! It’s my fourth Muteki and it’s the one I kept.


----------



## Michi

"Schwarzbierbraten" (black beer roast). This is a roast made from pork collar, cured for a day, and then packed into a ham press. Lot's of nice spices in there, including almost black beer (hence the name). After cooking (sous vide), the roast goes into the oven for a bit to give it some crust.

It's difficult to describe what it tastes like. Baked ham comes close, but without the sweetness. There is no sugar or honey involved. Instead, spices are salt, pepper, paprika, garlic, and lots of marjoram.


----------



## mengwong

In awe as always. What do you use to slice something like that? I rebeveled my sujihiki today but the left face didn’t want to let go of the ham.


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> In awe as always. What do you use to slice something like that? I rebeveled my sujihiki today but the left face didn’t want to let go of the ham.


Thanks! 

I used a 20 cm Wüsthof slicer for that.


----------



## Lars

Sourdough pizza #2. Still not the airy crust I'm looking for. I suspect I'm being impatient and using my starter before it's active. I'm completely new to using sourdough. On a positive note, the fennel salami topped with pickled red onion and buffalo mozzarella was really yummy.


----------



## MarcelNL

@Lars, looks quite good to me!
This may be the area where the manual labor is tricky, I found that after finding the best flour (for me), good yeast, using high hydration the manual processing is yet another key element (as is oven temperature, my best results were in a screaming hot oven, flashbaking the dough so it puffs up and sets when puffed up)
I'm sure you'll inch your way to success, just takes a lot of pizza nights


----------



## Greenbriel

KDSDeluxe said:


> There is a corner missing View attachment 201241
> 
> 
> Edit: The big ones are parasols




My cat tells me that's an Amanita Muscaria not a P. Cubensis!  Apparently (my cat says) psychoactive, but also potentially quite dangerous.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Found good mushrooms again today. I'll make porcini mushrooms tomorrow.
Parasol schnitzel with homemade fries today.



















@Greenbriel you have to dry the Amanita Muscaria and then smoke it


----------



## MarcelNL

Greenbriel said:


> My cat tells me that's an Amanita Muscaria not a P. Cubensis!  Apparently (my cat says) psychoactive, but also potentially quite dangerous.


that is what is called Vliegenzwam in Dutch, that is pyschoactive too (the estraction using milk)
I was referring to what looked to be a whitish gray P Cubensis in the first picture (way too big but still)

I plan to start doing some mushroom picking, I used to have a supplier with a wide range of (edible) mushrooms nearby and I miss the different varieties.....wish me luck ;-)

looking a bit like those


----------



## sumis

Michi said:


> "Schwarzbierbraten" (black beer roast). This is a roast made from pork collar, cured for a day, and then packed into a ham press. Lot's of nice spices in there, including almost black beer (hence the name). After cooking (sous vide), the roast goes into the oven for a bit to give it some crust.
> 
> It's difficult to describe what it tastes like. Baked ham comes close, but without the sweetness. There is no sugar or honey involved. Instead, spices are salt, pepper, paprika, garlic, and lots of marjoram.
> View attachment 201295
> 
> 
> View attachment 201296



very very cool/inspiring.

.


----------



## camochili

In Germany we have a long weekend and so plenty of time to cook. So we decided to do a fish, meat and veggie dish.
To start, we had Salmon with an almond crust and saffron-sweetheart cabbage


----------



## Lars

1/2 duck breast left over from saturday, that wonky looking potato hiding in the bottom of the fridge, a couple of wrinkled siri pepper and an onion made a really nice plate of Biksemad today. With the obligatory pickled beets and fried egg on the side..


----------



## MarcelNL

Chicken fillet in bread/almond crust, baked spuds (duck fat) and red cabbage salad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

For her birthday dinner she wanted risotto.

Well, you don't make birthday risotto with any ole stock on the shelf!







So, once that was made...


----------



## parbaked

Thin sliced lamb shoulder with peppers onions and roasted cumin seeds.




Served with homemade hummus, tzatziki, eggplant purée and toasted lavash…


----------



## Bolt Thrower

Lars said:


> Duck breast, bigarade sauce, mash and beans
> View attachment 201207


looks delicious!


----------



## Macaroni

Buddy came over with some fresh “hen of the woods” he foraged.. did a spin on bo ssam.. Boston letttuce, sushi rice, waygu chop, cuke, julienne raw carrots, the mushrooms rendered in the beef fat, jammy egg, kewpie, and boon. Came out nice. 

Also, the latest loaf. Little toasty.. still adjusting to this gas oven.


----------



## Greenbriel

camochili said:


> In Germany we have a long weekend and so plenty of time to cook. So we decided to do a fish, meat and veggie dish.
> To start, we had Salmon with an almond crust and saffron-sweetheart cabbage
> View attachment 201396
> View attachment 201397
> 
> View attachment 201398
> View attachment 201399


I always love your pre-mise en place mise en place in your first photo.


----------



## Oshidashi

1. Made some delicious beef tamales yesterday, classic recipe, so satisfying
2. Fried in my wok some tortilla chips (not shown), and tried out "Fry Away" oil solidifier to dispose of the used Canola oil -- worked great! Just turn off the hob, stir in the powder to the still hot oil, and an hour later you've got a gelatinoid frisbie to fling into the garbage can.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Chicken Salad.


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Chicken Salad.


What do you put in your chicken salad? It looks good.


----------



## RonB

I have a niece in the hospital and she asked my wife if I could make a desert for her. I found a simple recipe for wontons stuffed with Hershey's Kisses that I thought she would like. I made a few that I dusted with powdered sugar and asked my wife to try one. She said it was good, but a caramel drizzle might improve it. I tried adding the drizzle after the PS, but the caramel slid off, so I tried a few more with the drizzle applied first. Not as eye catching, but it worked much better.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> What do you put in your chicken salad? It looks good.



It seems it's never quite the same thing twice. This is thigh meat that I poached for stock. I had a shallot so some of that went in with a finely diced clove of garlic. Mayo, stone ground mustard, a splash each of Worchester sauce and apple cider vinegar, salt and pepper. I think that was it.

Added cherry tomatoes and diced cucumber.

I topped mine with melted Swiss and hers got an aged cheddar.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

RonB said:


> I have a niece in the hospital and she asked my wife if I could make a desert for her. I found a simple recipe for wontons stuffed with Hershey's Kisses that I thought she would like. I made a few that I dusted with powdered sugar and asked my wife to try one. She said it was good, but a caramel drizzle might improve it. I tried adding the drizzle after the PS, but the caramel slid off, so I tried a few more with the drizzle applied first. Not as eye catching, but it worked much better.
> 
> View attachment 201618



Very nice Ron. All our best to your niece!


----------



## Lars

Today I reached the first plateau of sourdough mountain - Falafel sandwich with sourdough pita, veggie/pickle/herb salad and yoghurt/tahini sauce.


----------



## camochili

Our second dinner was the meat based. Spicy chicken with different kinds of peppers.
First we rubbed it with a mix of smoked pepper powder, crushed mustard seeds and cinnamon before baking in the oven and adding the marinated variety of peppers. Very tasty and yummy...


----------



## camochili

Greenbriel said:


> I always love your pre-mise en place mise en place in your first photo.


thank you... my wife loves it, too


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pea-zucchini-basil soup with goat cheese, lemon zest and crispy bacon.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It seems it's never quite the same thing twice. This is thigh meat that I poached for stock. I had a shallot so some of that went in with a finely diced clove of garlic. Mayo, stone ground mustard, a splash each of Worchester sauce and apple cider vinegar, salt and pepper. I think that was it.
> 
> Added cherry tomatoes and diced cucumber.
> 
> I topped mine with melted Swiss and hers got an aged cheddar.


Yes, chicken salad seems to vary a lot, so I always ask. 

I try to use chicken breast but not always, and then I add mayo, diced celery, diced purple onion, diced Texas pecans, diced apple, salt and pepper and last is I add tarragon. I mainly eat it on crackers, Triscuits.

I need to try yours sometime, shallots are hard to find for me. Your bread looked good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Main meal large salad lots of arugula with wild caught Sockeye Salmon.


----------



## parbaked

The cumin lamb dish was tasty. Reminded me of a stir fry lamb I used to eat at Muslim restaurants in Beijing so I made it again with Chinese sides…




Served with oyster sauce gai lan and scrambled eggs with tomato (fan ke chow dan)


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pea-zucchini-basil soup with goat cheese, lemon zest and crispy bacon.


Rhapsody in Green


----------



## luuogle

Dinner for tonight made some musroom risotto with some salmon.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I love middle eastern Lamb Curries.


----------



## Michi

Red Bratwurst with salad, and home-made bread and butter pickles and honey-fermented habaneros. With a freshly-baked Brezen


----------



## Lars

Chicken with grilled jerusalem artichokes, red onion, olives and watercress.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Beef fillet with fried porcini mushrooms with cream sauce and mashed potatoes.


----------



## parbaked

Soy sauce chicken wings…




Served with stir fried komatsuna and scrambled eggs with char siu…




That’s wifey’s empty natto box in the corner.


----------



## Michi

Ouzi, from a Middle Eats recipe.

This turned out really, really nice. The spices are what make this dish. This one is going on rotation. Highly recommended.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I made Marinara sauce using one of Marcella Hazan recipes. I used 7 pounds of garden tomatoes, trying to clean out the freezer, I still have another 7 or 8 pounds left in the freezer for winter. I need freezer room. I ran short on celery and carrots, but I went with it. It turned out nice. I left some sauce in the pan and boiled spaghetti. I added Marjoram and meat balls to what was left in the pan for dinner. It was nice. I forgot to take a picture of the finished product as I was drinking wine by then. But I had a fun time in the kitchen yesterday.

I pureed the sauce in a blender. Once you heat frozen tomatoes the skins come right off so I skinned the tomatoes. The pot picture is after I skinned them. I used a 10-quart made-in pan. And those are gallon jars in the back of the jar picture.


----------



## Lars

Pasta with broccoli is a simple dish from Puglia born out of frugality that lives on because it's also very delicious. It's usually made with orecchiette, but I used some short rigatoni instead. Cheese is optional.


----------



## deltaplex

Lars said:


> Pasta with broccoli is a simple dish from Puglia born out of frugality that lives on because it's also very delicious. It's usually made with orecchiette, but I used some short rigatoni instead. Cheese is optional.
> View attachment 201887


Is this made with broccoli rabe (rapini)?


----------



## Lars

deltaplex said:


> Is this made with broccoli rabe (rapini)?


Just regular broccoli - it's cooked out so it breaks down and makes a “sauce” for the pasta.


----------



## deltaplex

deltaplex said:


> Is this made with broccoli rabe (rapini)?


What kind of olive oil do you use for this?


----------



## Lars

deltaplex said:


> What kind of olive oil do you use for this?


I used a Greek one made from Kalamata olives, because that's what I had on hand.


----------



## MarcelNL

I read a Thai cookbook and put it aside to make this, an impromptu curry with prawns...I call it fridge and freezer curry;

note; pic is showing what is left in the pan


----------



## MarcelNL

(have to admit that having great fish sauce available and all the herbs in the freezer makes it an easy job)


----------



## Keith Sinclair

A little red wine in fresh garden tomato Marinara sauce, white wine in seafood sauces. One shot for the sauce 3 for the cook


----------



## Keith Sinclair

MarcelNL said:


> (have to admit that having great fish sauce available and all the herbs in the freezer makes it an easy job)


Instant Umami


----------



## Lars

Chorizo and potato tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, white onion, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Chorizo and potato tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, white onion, cheese and cilantro.
> View attachment 202005


yummy... looks fantastic


----------



## Lars

camochili said:


> yummy... looks fantastic


Thank You!


----------



## camochili

Our last meal of the long holiday weekend.
Bimi-chickpeas-celery/potato mash


----------



## MarcelNL

Sichuan; stir fried potato with chillies and Sichuan pepper, Chicken with fermented black bean and garlic/ginger and Roman lettuce 'dragon tongue' (sesame soy sugar and black vinegar dressing)


----------



## Michi

Puerco con chile verde:


----------



## captaincaed

Fried Brussels inspired by a local restaurant. Pomegranate Molasses and aioli on top. Remarkably quick and easy.


----------



## Lars

Lamb fillet with a mixed bean, roasted pepper and feta salad and sautéed potatoes.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

7 hours braised lamb shoulder and plum onion white wine sauce with roasted almonds and mejadra rice and cucumber mint yoghurt


----------



## Richieg54

My first attempt at Cochinita Pibil. Turned out pretty well. Slow roasted on the grill @ 250° for 6 hours.


----------



## esoo

Not pretty but was pretty tasty - lentil soup


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

esoo said:


> Not pretty but was pretty tasty - lentil soup
> View attachment 202241



Looks great to me!


----------



## Oshidashi

Enchiladas prepared Michoacán style: homemade tortillas doused in guajillo y ancho sauce and lightly fried (still soft) folded over a bit of cheese. Topped with tomatillo salsa, crumbled cojito, Mexican crema. Simple sides of chicken, steamed zucchini, lettuce. Y quedaron bién sabrosas!


----------



## Bear




----------



## Lars

Third attempt at sourdough pizza and this time I finally made it from flatbread to actual pizza. I still want a more puffy crust, but regardless it was a delicious pizza.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Nacho night:


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> 7 hours braised lamb shoulder and plum onion white wine sauce with roasted almonds and mejadra rice and cucumber mint yoghurt
> View attachment 202146
> View attachment 202147
> View attachment 202148
> View attachment 202149
> View attachment 202150
> View attachment 202151


That looks incredible


----------



## DamageInc

8 hour roast pork knuckles. Chopped the meat and skin for sandwiches.


----------



## camochili

I am not a particular fan of pumpkin, while my wife is. She showed me this recipie a while ago and put on repeat mode. Yesterday she got me...
Tepid lentil salad with pumpkin and feta.
Btw, it was really good, i just would have left the pumpkin apart.


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> Nacho night:


All for you? 
looking great


----------



## esoo

Apple cake for the family Canadian Thanksgiving dinner this afternoon


----------



## camochili

Richieg54 said:


> My first attempt at Cochinita Pibil. Turned out pretty well. Slow roasted on the grill @ 250° for 6 hours.View attachment 202191
> View attachment 202192
> View attachment 202193
> View attachment 202194


wow... looking great and i believe it tasted the same


----------



## camochili

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Looks great to me!


same here. I love lentil soup


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Third attempt at sourdough pizza and this time I finally made it from flatbread to actual pizza. I still want a more puffy crust, but regardless it was a delicious pizza.
> View attachment 202320
> 
> View attachment 202321


No doubt. Looks fantastic and could have been served at a good pizzeria.


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> All for you?
> looking great


It was for the two of us. And I admit, it was too much. Way too much. WWWAAYYY too much. I finished it all…


----------



## parbaked

Chinjao rosu (beef, pepper and bamboo shoot stir fry), braised tofu with radish greens and scrambled eggs with tomato…














Wifey’s natto…


----------



## Borealhiker

parbaked said:


> Chinjao rosu (beef, pepper and bamboo shoot stir fry, braised tofu with radish greens and scrambled eggs with tomato…
> View attachment 202354
> 
> View attachment 202351
> View attachment 202350
> View attachment 202352
> 
> Wifey’s natto…
> View attachment 202353


And Natto on rice?


----------



## larrybard

Dear [unintentional] Sadists: After spending countless hours admiring – and salivating over – so much of what has been impressively posted here, after my disastrous experience a short while ago I was suddenly and rather perversely overcome by the impulse to rudely intrude by presenting a disturbing, revolting reminder of how at least a few others, infinitely less talented, sometimes exist: I hereby submit evidence of my burnt meatloaves and burnt potatoes. (And, so you don’t get the wrong impression, and mistakenly believe that anything shown might have been prepared by me and yet satisfy at least marginal consumption standards: the small red blob was not – gasp! -- homemade, but rather courtesy of Heinz.)

Yours in continuing gastronomic masochism,

L






P.S. Lest any of you conclude that I might have committed the ultimate sacrilege: please be assured that no knives were harmed in the preparation of the pictured burnt offerings.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

What to do? What to do...???






Those are slivers of leftover ginger and the little container is leftover vinaigrette. Also, Watanabe 180.

Lentils and rice with some Middle Eastern/Mediterranean flavors. Even found a ham slice that I diced up and tossed in. Since this was a fridge sweep, I didn't have anything green.


----------



## Kgp

Breaking in a new BGE MiniMax with a 3 inch pork chop/roast.


----------



## Lars

Sri Lankan chicken curry and pilaf rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Meatloaf with fried egg and mashed potatoes


----------



## Michi

KDSDeluxe said:


> Meatloaf with fried egg and mashed potatoes


I grew up with this. My mother always served it with spinach as well, which I really didn’t like at the time


----------



## coxhaus

I think of meatloaf something made with ground beef. What is this?


----------



## Borealhiker

coxhaus said:


> I think of meatloaf something made with ground beef. What is this?


Yeah me too. This looks like an emulsified meat loaf. Like Bologna or Spam something along those lines. Initial look I thought Spam.


----------



## MowgFace

coxhaus said:


> I think of meatloaf something made with ground beef. What is this?


A lot of countries make Meatloaf that might not be what we expect in the US.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Third attempt at sourdough pizza and this time I finally made it from flatbread to actual pizza. I still want a more puffy crust, but regardless it was a delicious pizza.
> View attachment 202320
> 
> View attachment 202321


looking goood! for more puffiness in Neapolitan style you need heat, LOTS of heat.


----------



## Bear

Kgp said:


> Breaking in a new BGE MiniMax with a 3 inch pork chop/roast.
> 
> View attachment 202374


Look how clean that baby is, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## MarcelNL

to me that Meat Loaf looks like Leberkäs?


----------



## Kgp

Bear said:


> Look how clean that baby is, enjoy it while it lasts.


I’ve got a large, small, and mini. The small is being gifted to my son and I may sell the mini. Been an Egger for 20 years ir more. I do clean burns periodically, but they will never be this clean.


----------



## Bear

Large, medium, small, and a retired mini, almost 20 years now. I don't think I could get by without any one of them.


----------



## Bolt Thrower

strip steak


----------



## Michi

Borealhiker said:


> Yeah me too. This looks like an emulsified meat loaf. Like Bologna or Spam something along those lines. Initial look I thought Spam.


That’s Leberkäse, cut into slices and pan fried.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Michi said:


> I grew up with this. My mother always served it with spinach as well, which I really didn’t like at the time


Me too  But now I like spinach.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

MarcelNL said:


> to me that Meat Loaf looks like Leberkäs?


It is Leberkäs


----------



## Michi

Tajin and chipotle adobo grilled prawns with shallots and sourdough with herb and garlic butter.


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller with potatoes, parsley sauce, green beans and pickled beets.


----------



## coxhaus

It looks nice Lars but what is Frikadeller?


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice Lars but what is Frikadeller?


Danish pork and veal meatballs, fried in a sea of butter.


----------



## DamageInc

Lars that looks fabulous.


----------



## Lars

DamageInc said:


> Lars that looks fabulous.


Thank you..!


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> That’s Leberkäse, cut into slices and pan fried.


Doesn’t Leberkase translate to liver cheese? But it’s not Liver wurst or Braunschweiger It’s beef and pork.


----------



## deltaplex

Borealhiker said:


> Doesn’t Leberkase translate to liver cheese? But it’s not Liver wurst or Braunschweiger It’s beef and pork.


Genau


----------



## Edge

KDSDeluxe said:


> Meatloaf with fried egg and mashed potatoes
> View attachment 202522
> View attachment 202523



Meatloaf? That is not what I would think is meatloaf. That looks almost like a slice of Spam which is a small loaf of meat. Whatever, it looks yummy.


----------



## camochili

Game season has started... how to start better than with a nice goulash?
Boar stifado with roasted blue potatoes.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

MarcelNL said:


> Sichuan; stir fried potato with chillies and Sichuan pepper, Chicken with fermented black bean and garlic/ginger and Roman lettuce 'dragon tongue' (sesame soy sugar and black vinegar dressing)
> 
> View attachment 202034


Looks legit！


----------



## Michi

Borealhiker said:


> Doesn’t Leberkase translate to liver cheese? But it’s not Liver wurst or Braunschweiger It’s beef and pork.


See here for an explanation.


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Danish pork and veal meatballs, fried in a sea of butter.
> View attachment 202726


My cardiac surgeon would love you!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

tonights was my wife's Birthday dinner. the actual date of her birth. she wanted risotto. so I rallied.

shrimp and corn risotto for dinner!!


----------



## Oshidashi

larrybard said:


> Dear [unintentional] Sadists: After spending countless hours admiring – and salivating over – so much of what has been impressively posted here, after my disastrous experience a short while ago I was suddenly and rather perversely overcome by the impulse to rudely intrude by presenting a disturbing, revolting reminder of how at least a few others, infinitely less talented, sometimes exist: I hereby submit evidence of my burnt meatloaves and burnt potatoes. (And, so you don’t get the wrong impression, and mistakenly believe that anything shown might have been prepared by me and yet satisfy at least marginal consumption standards: the small red blob was not – gasp! -- homemade, but rather courtesy of Heinz.)
> 
> Yours in continuing gastronomic masochism,
> 
> L
> 
> View attachment 202359
> 
> 
> P.S. Lest any of you conclude that I might have committed the ultimate sacrilege: please be assured that no knives were harmed in the preparation of the pictured burnt offerings.


I think it looks good. A crusty component on meatloaf is for me essential, because the crusty parts are usually the tastiest bits. BTW I usually add some ketchup.


----------



## Oshidashi

Fresh swordfish with a sauce of butter, shallots, capers, wine, and lime juice.


----------



## ENK

Beef udon bowls (from the recent Kenji video)


----------



## Chips

Simpler batch of quesabirria tacos and passion fruit creme brûlée for dessert and a bottle of Schafer-Frohlich Riesling . The creme brûlée was great. I made 2 that were simple vanilla bean and two passion fruit.


----------



## Michi

Oshidashi said:


> BTW I usually add some ketchup.


Heretic!


----------



## mengwong

After walking for hours in a light rain at the Night Safari we got home exhausted well past midnight. Supper was thin-sliced cold roast sirloin (previously reverse seared) rolled with thin-sliced tomatoes sprinkled with shredded Parmesan and fresh ground black pepper, topped with smoked olive oil. The slicing was performed with a 270mm sujihiki. I am absolutely certain the food would have tasted twice as good if only the knife had been a couple inches longer, and in Apex Ultra.


----------



## Lars

20 minute, no shop, pantry raid affair today. Shrimp with orzo, beans, feta, lemon and basil.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Puttanesca


----------



## parbaked

Pesto pappardelle plus pollo parmigiana…


----------



## larrybard

Oshidashi said:


> I think it looks good. A crusty component on meatloaf is for me essential, because the crusty parts are usually the tastiest bits. BTW I usually add some ketchup.


You're much too kind. (Or . . . when was the last time you saw an optometrist?)


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Steak fried rice. The beef fat from searing the steak smells so good that I have to use it to fry some thing.


----------



## Lars

Hmong sausages with Thai fried rice and Prik Nam Pla.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today leftlovers freestyle pasta


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Hmong sausages with Thai fried rice and Prik Nam Pla.
> View attachment 203087


I really like the pepper aspect of this.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I really like the pepper aspect of this.


Those birds eye chilies are pretty spicy.


----------



## MarcelNL

strip loin, with a reduction sauce (red wine, porto fond, tomato puree)taters (slightly burned)
Braised Chicory with Provelone piccante and some crispy parma ham.


----------



## deltaplex

Lars said:


> Hmong sausages with Thai fried rice and Prik Nam Pla.
> View attachment 203087



Are these the slightly fermented ones?


----------



## Lars

deltaplex said:


> Are these the slightly fermented ones?


No, but if you have any info on fermenting them I would love to know..!


----------



## deltaplex

Lars said:


> No, but if you have any info on fermenting them I would love to know..!


you can just start by searching for Sai Krok Isan, but this is a reasonable introduction from a non-Hmong chef:


----------



## Lars

deltaplex said:


> you can just start by searching for Sai Krok Isan, but this is a reasonable introduction from a non-Hmong chef:



Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michi

I make Sai Krok Isan quite regularly (See here).

The recipe I use is below. I can highly recommend giving this a go. The sausages taste awesome!


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Those birds eye chilies are pretty spicy.


I like those little Thai bird peppers in Asian foods. They have the wrong flavor for Mexican food.


----------



## deltaplex

Michi said:


> I make Sai Krok Isan quite regularly (See here).
> 
> The recipe I use is below. I can highly recommend giving this a go. The sausages taste awesome!



I'm used to having them served with peanuts, chunks of ginger and some thai bird chiles (goes great with some Mosel wein):


----------



## Edge

Another session of drooling over the photos of such yummy looking food. Even the left overs, and even the burnt offering that had no knives hurt in the making of it.

You all just amaze me. This is much better than looking at cookbooks.


----------



## coxhaus

deltaplex said:


> I'm used to having them served with peanuts, chunks of ginger and some thai bird chiles (goes great with some Mosel wein):
> 
> View attachment 203144


Looks good but I would need a few more peppers.

I ate a Thai dish called nuclear shrimp that was mainly shrimp and Thai peppers with a pepper sauce. It was so hot you would drink cold water which would cause you to be freezing and burning up at the same time.


----------



## Michi

deltaplex said:


> I'm used to having them served with peanuts, chunks of ginger and some thai bird chiles (goes great with some Mosel wein):


This thread inspired me to make them again. I picked up a bunch of pork shoulder and back fat on the way home


----------



## Michi

The last six that were left in the freezer from the previous batch. With pickled carrots, mung bean noodles, and bean sprouts.




Fresh batch coming up tomorrow


----------



## DamageInc

Carbonara


----------



## Lars

Steak tacos with blistered jalapeño, browned onion, red and green salsas, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## mengwong

Beurre (noisette) à la bourguignonne, reverse seared steak from the _Best Before: Today! _shelf, IKEA 365+ 200mm in X50CrMoV15. Factory edge did _not_ want to engage cherry tomatoes. Not pictured, couple of Hasselbacks in mini-cocottes. Took forever to cook.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mengwong said:


> Beurre (noisette) à la bourguignonne, reverse seared steak from the _Best Before: Today! _shelf, IKEA 365+ 200mm Cook’s Knife in X50CrMoV15. Factory edge did _not_ want to engage cherry tomatoes. Not pictured, couple of Hasselbacks in mini-cocottes. Took forever to cook.


My sister has a bread knife from that series. And that one is seriously very good.


----------



## mengwong

Appreciate the thumbs up on that. Friend of mine recently asked “what set should I get for $100” and I answered 365+, including the bread knife. I look forward to sharpening the 200mm to see it improve.


----------



## MarcelNL

Sichuan 



wontons and sweet and sour stir fried cabbage, no pictures of the finished product as this was breakfast lunch and diner in one go... And a Jopen IPA 'Mooie Nel'


----------



## Bolt Thrower

italian style sandwich on a garlic rosemary baguette


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> Appreciate the thumbs up on that. Friend of mine recently asked “what set should I get for $100” and I answered 365+, including the bread knife. I look forward to sharpening the 200mm to see it improve.


I would not look forward to thinning anything made from chromoly…


----------



## Lens Pirate

Not food but I just added this awesome smoker to my backyard. Been wanting to up my game for a while. Doing a brisket on it this weekend. USDA prime and some good Texas post oak.


----------



## coxhaus

Lens Pirate said:


> Not food but I just added this awesome smoker to my backyard. Been wanting to up my game for a while. Doing a brisket on it this weekend. USDA prime and some good Texas post oak.


Very nice grill. Try to keep the temp around 275 degrees for 10 to 12 hours so start early. Maybe add a bowl of water in the smoker.

I have a thread I would like you to post in on this site Smoking Food (Meat) when you smoke something.


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> This thread inspired me to make them again. I picked up a bunch of pork shoulder and back fat on the way home


Filled into casings:





Starting pH is 5.6. Now hanging out for a day or two to dry out and ferment. Final pH will be around 4.5, I expect.


----------



## GeneParmesan

Strudel filled with Camembert and Cardamom-Sauerkraut. As a side dish lacto fermented cellery stalks.
The recipe of the strudel was inspired by the book 'Strudelei: Unsere besten Rezepte' by Ingrid Pernkopf.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Moussaka from yesterday


----------



## Michi

Fettucine alla Puttanesca:


----------



## Lars

Porc au Poivre with fat chips.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I‘d take it all!!!


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Westphalian kale stew with Kassler, bacon, Mettenden and Bregenwurst.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Westphalian kale stew with Kassler, bacon, Mettenden and Bregenwurst.
> 
> View attachment 203415
> 
> View attachment 203406
> View attachment 203407
> View attachment 203408
> View attachment 203409
> View attachment 203410
> View attachment 203411
> View attachment 203413


Smth light and healthy for dinner! 

Looks very good though….


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> Smth light and healthy for dinner!
> 
> Looks very good though….


Indeed. A kale stew has to be hearty. Therefore, the kale is present in homeopathic doses in relation to the meat. Tasted very good...


----------



## MarcelNL

improvised kra pao, based on the recipe from the Curry guy on Thai.
Venison, some peppers, some chinese cabbage, I chickened out only using two rawit peppers but it turned out as a sweaty hot.


----------



## mengwong

KDSDeluxe said:


> Westphalian kale stew with Kassler, bacon, Mettenden and Bregenwurst.



NIce paper-towel flex with the induction, too … can't do _that_ with gas


----------



## KDSDeluxe

mengwong said:


> NIce paper-towel flex with the induction, too … can't do _that_ with gas


Is a great hack to avoid scratching the glass


----------



## Koop

One-pan chicken thighs with coconut creamed corn. Simple and tasty.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Sticky, sweet, and spicy wings.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Curry with Sabatino's smoked chicken sausage. Pita bread, homemade mango chutney.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Oops meant naan bread


----------



## Michi

Keith Sinclair said:


> Curry with Sabatino's smoked chicken sausage. Pita bread, homemade mango chutney.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Michi

Michi said:


> Starting pH is 5.6. Now hanging out for a day or two to dry out and ferment. Final pH will be around 4.5, I expect.


Dutifully reached pH 4.5 after 28 hours. I made these from the meat that was left in the elbow of my sausage stuffer, hence they lack a casing. The taste is the same, but the texture is a little different. Still, a most enjoyable feed!


----------



## chiffonodd

Keith Sinclair said:


> Curry with Sabatino's smoked chicken sausage. Pita bread, homemade mango chutney.
> 
> View attachment 203448
> 
> View attachment 203449
> View attachment 203450




Looks like perfect crisp tender on the broccoli and the sauce consistency looks great. What kind of curry was it?


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti alla Gricia.


----------



## Michi

I made a big pot of mushroom ragout on the weekend. Decided that it would go well with a pork chop, cooked to 145 ºF (62 ºC), finished with truffle butter. Chips on the side, with a salad with balsamic vinegar glaze.


----------



## mengwong

I like how those bean sprouts are photobombing their way into every dish


----------



## Boynutman

Pollo Arrosto Ripieno from the Silver Spoon cookbook.
Forgot to take a picture of the end result so this is just the stuffing (grated parmezan, prosciutto, chicken livers and soaked bread).
Recommend!
But bake the filling separate, doesn't get up to temp inside the chicken.


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> I like how those bean sprouts are photobombing their way into every dish


It's because I bought a big lot of bean sprouts on the weekend, and I need to eat them before they turn brown


----------



## Lars

Florentine omelette with spinach and cheese plus a side of steamed broccoli serving as a healthy alibi.


----------



## coxhaus

Well, we have our first cold day for this winter. It was 64 degrees when I started cooking. I had to make some Texas chili.


----------



## btbyrd

My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite). 

We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.


----------



## daddy yo yo

btbyrd said:


> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706


(post deleted)


----------



## btbyrd

(post deleted)


----------



## blokey

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite).
> 
> We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.
> 
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706


Sorry to hear that, he must had a good life, he looks like our family dog. (The one in my profile pic)


----------



## daddy yo yo

btbyrd said:


> Sorry, I originally posted the photos without text because I was posting from my phone and then added the explanation a few minutes later when I edited the post from my laptop. Papa Yo Yo's post above happened before I saved the edit, so my post was just images with no context. Rest assured, no dog chopping occurred. But that is the last photo of him. He was indeed a cute little guy.


I am truly sorry to hear that. I am deleting my post. It was meant to be a joke but how could I know how bad my timing was. I am very sorry!


----------



## btbyrd

blokey said:


> Sorry to hear that, he must had a good life, he looks like our family dog. (The one in my profile pic)



Thank you. He had a good life and was loved. He also loved to kill rabbits and squirrels, so he was feared by many in the rodent community. Anyway, he does bear a resemblance to your furry one -- cute dog!



daddy yo yo said:


> I am truly sorry to hear that. I am deleting my post. It was meant to be a joke but how could I know how bad my timing was. I am very sorry!



No worries mate. I knew what happened and I very well may have made a similar joke myself. Thanks for the condolances.


----------



## blokey

btbyrd said:


> Thank you. He had a good life and was loved. He also loved to kill rabbits and squirrels, so he was feared by many in the rodent community. Anyway, he does bear a resemblance to your furry one -- cute dog!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate. I knew what happened and I very well may have made a similar joke myself. Thanks for the condolances.


He love to chase birds and rodents too, bit of terrier blood in him, tho he is a bit clumsy and hasn't made any progress yet.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite).
> 
> We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.
> 
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706



That truly sucks. Good for you to make it as good as possible for him. All my best.


----------



## Chopper88

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday.



Sorry to hear, take care! 
Always sucks to lose a faithful companion...


----------



## esoo

We closed down the cottage on the weekend so we had a lot of store bought food. We had a few store made burger left over that weren't worthy of being called burger. 

Broke them apart and made a chili with it. Of course there wasn't enough beef so propped it up with a ton of bacon.


----------



## chiffonodd

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite).
> 
> We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.
> 
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706



So sorry for your loss. I have a scruffy terrier fella as well who I constantly spoil with human food. I am confident you gave him a wonderful life. Until you meet again.


----------



## MrHiggins

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite).
> 
> We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.
> 
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706


Good looking dog. My deepest condolences to you. Glad you got to share a great life together.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

chiffonodd said:


> Looks like perfect crisp tender on the broccoli and the sauce consistency looks great. What kind of curry was it?


Kind of hybrid like Indian style curry with plenty fresh ginger, garlic, tumeric, cinnamon. Use fresh local Ka'iulani Exotic curry seasoning. Mixed with Thai style fresh coconut milk can get in Hawaii it's much better than canned. Keffer lime juice & leaves. My friend has a tree. Stewed tomatoes. Hawaiian curry potatoes & carrots large cut with long beans I use broccoli.


----------



## chiffonodd

Keith Sinclair said:


> Kind of hybrid like Indian style curry with plenty fresh ginger, garlic, tumeric, cinnamon. Use fresh local Ka'iulani Exotic curry seasoning. Mixed with Thai style fresh coconut milk can get in Hawaii it's much better than canned. Keffer lime juice & leaves. My friend has a tree. Stewed tomatoes. Hawaiian curry potatoes & carrots large cut with long beans I use broccoli.



Sounds truly delicious


----------



## Lars

Suffolk sausages with roast spuds, broccoli, pickled beets and a dollop of Colmans mustard


----------



## Ant4d

Pork Cha Sui cooked in a Webber Q and rack dried.


----------



## Ant4d

Lars said:


> Florentine omelette with spinach and cheese plus a side of steamed broccoli serving as a healthy alibi.
> View attachment 203663


----------



## Lars

Chicken Cacciatora with polenta.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Suffolk sausages with roast spuds, broccoli, pickled beets and a dollop of Colmans mustard
> View attachment 203829
> 
> View attachment 203828


preparing for the UK to re-enter the EU?


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> preparing for the UK to re-enter the EU?


Anticipating all of us joining The Commonwealth!


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> Anticipating all of us joining The Commonwealth!


YIKES, I never thought about that possibility...next thing we know they annex the EU and we're stuck in the UK


----------



## M1k3

MarcelNL said:


> YIKES, I never thought about that possibility...next thing we know they annex the EU and we're stuck in the UK


Enjoy the queue!


----------



## MarcelNL

M1k3 said:


> Enjoy the queue!


I'll take the Queuing gladly over pushing and shoving, and because it's a fun word to say and write


----------



## GeneParmesan

Today I needed some comfort food:
Kaiserschmarrn with apple sauce


----------



## coxhaus

Jamaican beef stew with coconut milk. I had fun with this. I used home grown habanero peppers.

If nothing else my wife helped, and she used my 10-inch chef knife for the first time. I left it laying on the cutting board. She chopped the 6 cloves of garlic and the 1 inch of ginger. Yea, she may come around as I am happy now. It did taste good also.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragu alla bolognese.


----------



## coxhaus

It looks nice. What's on the right? I see onions, celery, and carrots.


----------



## daddy yo yo

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice. What's on the right? I see onions, celery, and carrots.


Celery root?


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today was spontaneous Japanese evening with friends, Shojin Ryori:


----------



## coxhaus

Makes since.


----------



## daddy yo yo

coxhaus said:


> Makes since.


?


----------



## coxhaus

I was responding about celery root. I should of hit a reply.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

coxhaus said:


> It looks nice. What's on the right? I see onions, celery, and carrots.


Yes it is celery root


----------



## MarcelNL

daddy yo yo said:


> Today was spontaneous Japanese evening with friends, Shojin Ryori:


great selection of porcelain/stoneware!


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> great selection of porcelain/stoneware!


One of the bowls/plates is handmade by my gf!


----------



## daddy yo yo

daddy yo yo said:


> One of the bowls/plates is handmade by my gf!


A couple are in the dishwasher but this is a small selection of her handmade stuff:






Looks even (much!) nicer in real life!


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> great selection of porcelain/stoneware!


What a nice compliment - thank you!


----------



## esoo

First try at an acerglyn (maple syrup/honey mead) just hit the fermenter.


----------



## Ant4d

Pizza for4 lunch


----------



## Michi

Duck sausage with salad and sourdough bread with imported Roquefort cheese. The sausage and bread are home-made, as is the honey fermented garlic on the salad. I bought the truffled balsamic vinegar glaze; forgive me for that, please.

The sprouts photo-bombed their way into the dish again. Pushy bloody bastards…


----------



## Hockey3081

daddy yo yo said:


> Today was spontaneous Japanese evening with friends, Shojin Ryori:



Superb flex with the Kamon spoon


----------



## Lars

Lentil soup with bacon and savoy cabbage.


----------



## MarcelNL

daddy yo yo said:


> What a nice compliment - thank you!


I love it, the work has depth... a quality not often found IMO...we're suckers for nice porcelain/stoneware but seldom find nice pieces that are not mass manufactured. I love the Japanese concept of choosing each bowl and dish to compliment what is presented in it but you need LOADS of stuff to make that work.


----------



## MarcelNL

Gong Bao chicken and sweet and sour cabbage;


----------



## deltaplex

MarcelNL said:


> Gong Bao chicken and sweet and sour cabbage;
> 
> View attachment 204107
> View attachment 204108


That cookbook is saying you might have made this more than once before...


----------



## MarcelNL

deltaplex said:


> That cookbook is saying you might have made this more than once before...


indeed, we were about to buy a new copy but felt it was the honorable thing to do to restore it and keep using it.

Easy to identify favorite recipe's ;-)


----------



## coxhaus

coxhaus said:


> Jamaican beef stew with coconut milk. I had fun with this. I used home grown habanero peppers.
> 
> If nothing else my wife helped, and she used my 10-inch chef knife for the first time. I left it laying on the cutting board. She chopped the 6 cloves of garlic and the 1 inch of ginger. Yea, she may come around as I am happy now. It did taste good also.
> View attachment 203975



So, I have a question, are habanero peppers and scotch bonnet peppers close in taste? I was down in Jamaica in mid-September, and they used a lot of scotch bonnet peppers. Of course, I did not have any for this dish, so I used habanero peppers. I have not eaten enough scotch bonnet peppers to know. I know Thia bird peppers and habanero peppers have a really different taste to me. I like them each in the appropriate dishes.

Maybe next year I need to try and grow some scotch bonnet peppers. The Thai bird peppers that I have grown don't make small little peppers. Maybe they are grown in pots. Pepper plants in Texas grow big. They kind of have the same taste but they grow about 1 1/4 inch long and thicker but not as hot as the little bird peppers I have in Asian restaurants. I have been told small leaf small pepper. But when I plant them in the garden the leaves get big,


----------



## MowgFace

coxhaus said:


> So, I have a question, are habanero peppers and scotch bonnet peppers close in taste? I was down in Jamaica in mid-September, and they used a lot of scotch bonnet peppers. Of course, I did not have any for this dish, so I used habanero peppers. I have not eaten enough scotch bonnet peppers to know. I know Thia bird peppers and habanero peppers have a really different taste to me. I like them each in the appropriate dishes.
> 
> Maybe next year I need to try and grow some scotch bonnet peppers. The Thai bird peppers that I have grown don't make small little peppers. Maybe they are grown in pots. Pepper plants in Texas grow big. They kind of have the same taste but they grow about 1 1/4 inch long and thicker but not as hot as the little bird peppers I have in Asian restaurants. I have been told small leaf small pepper.


Where do you get your seeds? Also, what plants are nearby your peppers? Could be cross pollinated.


----------



## coxhaus

It could be. I try to separate the peppers. I have my habanero peppers about 25 feet away from my serrano peppers. I don't grow mild peppers because of cross pollination.


----------



## MowgFace

coxhaus said:


> It could be. I try to separate the peppers. I have my habanero peppers about 25 feet away from my serrano peppers. I don't grow mild peppers because of cross pollination.



Hmm could still be, depending on the wind conditions but that sounds far enough away to avoid any major problems. Its gotta be in that BIG Texas water!


----------



## chiffonodd

daddy yo yo said:


> ?


My guess is, Japanese knife, Japanese food


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Currywurst with homemade fries.


----------



## Lars

Finally made a sourdough pizza that I'm happy with. The crust was light and airy and the flavor was really nice. It did take 4 days to make though, so not an impromptu kind of thing..


----------



## Lars

KDSDeluxe said:


> Currywurst with homemade fries.
> View attachment 204173
> View attachment 204174
> View attachment 204175


I'm gonna steal this idea! Never tried anything better than the service station version with the bottled curry ketchup while traveling down the autobahn. Will give it a go next week. Thanks for the inspiration..!


----------



## coxhaus

I made this bread for the first time. I decided to try my clay pan which I don't know how to use. I soaked it in water before. The bread loaf did not work well. I ended up with a dark top and a light bottom. The USA loaf pan worked fine so I guess I will buy a second one. Anybody know how to use my clay loaf pan. What is for?
Plus the clay pan took 20 minutes longer to cook. We were looking for 195 degrees temp.

PS
I did a better job shaping the dark brown loaf dough. I kind of screwed up the dough shaping in the lighter load. This is Kitchen aid made dough, real easy.


----------



## coxhaus

The bread I baked above made good French toast. I added Triple Sec, cinnamon and nutmeg to the egg mix.


----------



## mengwong

coxhaus said:


> I decided to try my clay pan which I don't know how to use.


Römertopf technique is a little different, videos like this may help – hope it’s useful!



The last time I baked in clay I had good results. Admittedly this was in Germany more than 10 years ago:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Freestyle pasta with pumpkin:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lars said:


> I'm gonna steal this idea! Never tried anything better than the service station version with the bottled curry ketchup while traveling down the autobahn. Will give it a go next week. Thanks for the inspiration..!


Hi Lars,

Did it like this:
2 shallots, 2 cloves of garlic, then sauté, add 2 tablespoons of brown sugar, caramelize. Add tomato paste. Deglaze with 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and add 2 tablespoons of red basalmico. Finely chopped bay leaf and a piece of ginger. Then peeled tomatoes, 1 can to it. Boiled briefly. Off the stove and then add the spices. 2 tablespoons of curry, 1 tablespoon of smoked paprika, 1 tablespoon of sweet paprika, 2-3 pinches of cayenne pepper, 1 teaspoon of smoked salt, pepper, 2 teaspoons of Worcestershire sauce, 100 ml of homemade chicken stock and about 50-100 ml of apple juice. Let everything reduce. Then went through with the hand mixer. Didn't need strength. In the end diluted with water again because it was too intense  Seasoned again with salt and brown sugar. Finished

Best Regards

Klaus


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lasagna with ragut alla bolognese simply made with 2 layers of baked eggplant and 2 layers of pasta. Doesn't make you so tired and is easier to digest and tastes great.


----------



## deltaplex

KDSDeluxe said:


> Lasagna with ragut alla bolognese simply made with 2 layers of baked eggplant and 2 layers of pasta. Doesn't make you so tired and is easier to digest and tastes great.
> View attachment 204252
> View attachment 204253



What's the eggplant prep process for this?


----------



## MarcelNL

some store bought sushi augmented by decent sashimi (Tuna, line caught salmon, scallops) and chicken teryaki/miso.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

deltaplex said:


> What's the eggplant prep process for this?


Cut the aubergines into slices. Season with olive oil, salt, pepper and marjoram. In the oven at 200 degrees for 40 minutes. Then replace one layer of pasta with it


----------



## Koop

KDSDeluxe said:


> Currywurst with homemade fries.
> 
> 
> That's a favorite at the VW Wolfsburg factory - so German.


----------



## ptolemy

For this weekend...

Pasto pork patties/burgers. I had left over pesto and figured why not marinade it with pork. Never had anything like this before, so we'll see. The other is chicken culets marinated in teriaki + herbs de Provence. We shalll see. I am thinking of pork just on a griddle to get a nice char and chicken, dry it off, drench into flour and on the same griddle...


----------



## Lars

Oaxacan yellow mole with chicken, green beans and potato.


----------



## ptolemy

so, they came out amazing... i would even argue better than beef ones.. I know, right? Due to oil and garlic, etc they browned nicer, meat was more tender, and had very good seasoning, I didnt even need to add salt.. just a bit of pepper. Huge fan


----------



## ptolemy

also made a hige batch of cheese mushrooms... just cooked it down with onions, garlic, pepper, and added sour cream and kraft singles cheese (white ones, not yellow)

side for a week is done , so good!

pan is a 16" mauviel paella pan


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Lanzhou beef noodle soup. Noodle in beef soup stock with typical toppings like white radish slice, garlic sprout, chili oil, and of course beef slice.


----------



## cooktocut

Haven’t posted here in a while, so what better than perhaps my finest and fanciest plate I’ll have all year 

Here is my first ever genuine Kobe steak, half of a one inch thick NY strip, paired with a beautiful honyaki W2 paring knife from Bill Burke. Cuz I mean cmon, you don’t cut something that with a plastic handle steak knife, am I right? Well I’ve never sought Kobe before, because being roughly double the price of A5, it didn’t seem worth it. The reason is I’ve eaten my fair share of A5, and it isn’t my favorite! It’s very rich and to me, even a few bites can sometimes make me very full, which isn’t necessarily what I’m looking for when I eat a steak. I’d much rather have something with about half the marbling, and dry aged. So anyway, I asked my buddy over at Pursuit Farms to put together a box for me, gave him a 1k budget, and he very generously slid this in an already jam packed box full of goodies. So here I am, and I must say it’s not nearly as hard on the stomach as A5 is, was very satisfying and 10/10 would recommend. I’m gonna cold smoke and sear the other half for dinner tomorrow


----------



## chiffonodd

Decided to grow some Hungarian wax peppers this year in an effort to recreate Mama Lils, a brand of pickled peppers based out of PDX (if you know, you know). The mature red chilis are apparently known as Goathorn peppers. 






^ A couple early birds that I picked. Tasted similar to chile fresno.






^ Rest of the pack starting to catch up. Notice the orange tint setting in.






^ The haul for pickling. Bit of a mix of maturity, but the weather's rapidly turning colder and my unheated greenhouse can only do so much.






^ All sliced up and simmering in a mix of white vinegar, cider vinegar, water, salt, sugar, maple syrup, fennel seed, and crushed garlic.






^ And there she is! Great sweet-hot vibe. Not identical to Mama Lils original which is a bit more garlic forward and is also packed in oil. But the only *copy cat recipe* I could find appears to be for the sweet hot variety. 

Next up . . . meatball subs. Or chicken. Or pasta. Or pizza. Or chorizo scramble with home fries. Or . . .


----------



## camochili

btbyrd said:


> My dog Rebel passed away on Friday. His final days were filled with beef tartare, seared NY strip steak, and smoked pork shoulder (his favorite).
> 
> We split this strip steak together. The human version was served over donabe rice and garnished with sesame and scallion. Rebel's version was only steak -- no filler.
> 
> View attachment 203708
> 
> 
> View attachment 203707
> 
> 
> View attachment 203705
> 
> 
> View attachment 203706


I only saw it now, as i was in holiday. My condolences about the loss of a family member. 
Anyway it is good to see that he was treated as such and obviously had a wonderful life within your family. That's how it should be. As an owner of pets, i really appreciate that and wish you all the best.


----------



## camochili

cooktocut said:


> Haven’t posted here in a while, so what better than perhaps my finest and fanciest plate I’ll have all year
> 
> Here is my first ever genuine Kobe steak, half of a one inch thick NY strip, paired with a beautiful honyaki W2 paring knife from Bill Burke. Cuz I mean cmon, you don’t cut something that with a plastic handle steak knife, am I right? Well I’ve never sought Kobe before, because being roughly double the price of A5, it didn’t seem worth it. The reason is I’ve eaten my fair share of A5, and it isn’t my favorite! It’s very rich and to me, even a few bites can sometimes make me very full, which isn’t necessarily what I’m looking for when I eat a steak. I’d much rather have something with about half the marbling, and dry aged. So anyway, I asked my buddy over at Pursuit Farms to put together a box for me, gave him a 1k budget, and he very generously slid this in an already jam packed box full of goodies. So here I am, and I must say it’s not nearly as hard on the stomach as A5 is, was very satisfying and 10/10 would recommend. I’m gonna cold smoke and sear the other half for dinner tomorrow View attachment 204519


Nice knife. Is that a muskox handle?


----------



## camochili

Quinoa-chickpea bowl with butternut pumpkin and curly kale chips.


----------



## Delat

Chili-dusted shrimp over rosemary polenta with honey-glazed baby carrots.


----------



## Lars

Roast cabbage with tomato lentils, black olive pangrattato and crushed potatoes.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Orange, saffron, fennel, chili, mint, cilantro, basil, spring onion and chicken salad.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Quick pickle on some veggies that needed to get used up. The cabbage is in a cider vinegar brine and the other jar has Thai peppers, garlic and dill.

Never done the cabbage before so a bit of an adventure.


----------



## MarcelNL

Quick late-ish sunday dinner for onel; Venison steak, sourdough bread and a salad, Porto/fond reduction with green pepper suace mounted with butter. Steak cut with a mystery knife


----------



## esoo

That moment when you realize the YouTube video was unclear and you should've multiplied the recipe.

They were small, but the taste was awesome.


----------



## deardorff8x10

Romanesco beans with onion, tomato, roasted pepper, parsley.


----------



## moderncooking

Salmon Carpaccio - Friday night feast 

- Salmon
- Chives
- Cremé Fraîche
- Salmon Roe
- Wasabi Oil
- Lemon Juice
- Horseradish
- Lemon Salt


----------



## cooktocut

camochili said:


> Nice knife. Is that a muskox handle?


Yes it is


----------



## Lars

Tagliatelle with Ragu Bolognese.


----------



## Michi

Linguine all'Assassina. (Linguine only because I found that there were no more spaghetti in the pantry.)


----------



## Lars

Came home and found a leak in the basement, so I got to pretend I was a plumber for the rest of the afternoon. After I fixed the leaky pipe I rewarded myself with a riff on Kapuśniak - a Polish cabbage soup.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup


----------



## mengwong

We apologize for interrupting a stream of beautiful cheffy images with beginner snaps of WIP.

​
First-time chicken galantine after watching Jacques Pépin on YouTube. Deboned with a Tojiro F-803 VG10 honesuki, sliced with standard foodservice chef’s knife. I learned a lot about deboning.





My phone autocorrects “honesuki” to “hones you”.

After struggling with tendons with the OOTB 45° bevel, I shouldered the honesuki against an 80 grit SiC “grinder stone” for about a minute but because the stone is black I couldn’t really see any swarf coming off. Switched to JKI’s 1000 diamond which fought with the VG10 burr for quite a while, ended up turning the 100/0 into a 90/10. How to not do this next time…

Two more in the freezer.


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> First-time chicken galantine after watching Jacques Pépin on YouTube.


Looks bloody great!


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah that definitly looks a lot tidier than my first effort. 
That Pepin video really deserves to be in the 'top 100 most useful videos on YT'. Only thing I'd add to it is that as long as you don't round your spine, you can scrape just about as well with your spine as you can with your edge.


----------



## Michi

Jovidah said:


> That Pepin video really deserves to be in the 'top 100 most useful videos on YT'.


Methinks someone is getting just a little bit carried away here…

Personally, I agree. But how many people do you think care about how to debone a chicken as opposed to, say, the color of Kim Kardashian’s underwear?


----------



## Jovidah

They would after they saw Pepin's video! And you can always just add some random unrelated female eyecandy in the thumbnail...


----------



## Lars

Black bean burger in a shokupan/brioche hybrid bun.


----------



## GeneParmesan

Strudel filled with minced beef, eggs and sour cream.
Used as solid filling for a beef broth, with peas and parsley.
This was the first time I've made the dough for a strudel and it was easy.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Carbonara


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Methinks someone is getting just a little bit carried away here…
> 
> Personally, I agree. But how many people do you think care about how to debone a chicken as opposed to, say, the color of Kim Kardashian’s underwear?


You mean she wears underwear?


----------



## Michi

Kgp said:


> You mean she wears underwear?


Oh, I hadn't considered that possibility. OK, Kim Kardashian's eye lash color then


----------



## Lars

KDSDeluxe said:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> Did it like this:
> 2 shallots, 2 cloves of garlic, then sauté, add 2 tablespoons of brown sugar, caramelize. Add tomato paste. Deglaze with 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and add 2 tablespoons of red basalmico. Finely chopped bay leaf and a piece of ginger. Then peeled tomatoes, 1 can to it. Boiled briefly. Off the stove and then add the spices. 2 tablespoons of curry, 1 tablespoon of smoked paprika, 1 tablespoon of sweet paprika, 2-3 pinches of cayenne pepper, 1 teaspoon of smoked salt, pepper, 2 teaspoons of Worcestershire sauce, 100 ml of homemade chicken stock and about 50-100 ml of apple juice. Let everything reduce. Then went through with the hand mixer. Didn't need strength. In the end diluted with water again because it was too intense  Seasoned again with salt and brown sugar. Finished
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Klaus


Thanks so much for sharing your recipe for Currywurst. I took a lot of inspiration from it as well as this recipe. I was expecting it to be a bit nostalgic, but this was so much better than the ones I've had in the past that there was no comparison. Being short of good quality German sausages I used Kålpølser, my favorite Danish sausages from southern Denmark. And since this was a rather fancy version I made Heston Blumenthal's triple cooked chips as well. Had a great time cooking and it was really yummy..!


----------



## chefwp

This is what happens when you don't realize one of the tortillas you put in the toaster is doubled up until you take it out and the bottom one falls loose and creates surrealistic art. Move over Salvador, I'm gonna call this "The Persistence of Taco." Now what to do with this extra, I guess I'm gonna have to smear it with Nutella and top it with a little cherry preserves for dessert, Dali would want it that way...


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> Now what to do with this extra, I guess I'm gonna have to smear it with Nutella and top it with a little cherry preserves for dessert, Dali would want it that way...


Some might call me a joker, and it's probably true, but wasn't kidding here...


----------



## mengwong

And thus was born the love child of Mexico and France: the tacrêpe!


----------



## camochili

Game season is at full steam, so we did it again..
Game pie with polenta and nuts.


----------



## camochili

cooktocut said:


> Yes it is


unmistakeable... have one, too.


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Carbonara
> View attachment 205197
> View attachment 205198
> View attachment 205199


.... e una coca cola...


----------



## MarcelNL

camochili said:


> .... e una coca cola...


Spliff, yet I doubt anyone else recognizes that...


----------



## Chopper88

mengwong said:


> And this was born the love child of Mexico and France: the tacrêpe!


I'd rather call it a crêpeco instead 


I don't mean this as an insult towards @chefwp


----------



## mengwong

Just wait til he gives it the quesadilla treatment with a butter toasting on the outside and banana slices on the inside … now I want one


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lars said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your recipe for Currywurst. I took a lot of inspiration from it as well as this recipe. I was expecting it to be a bit nostalgic, but this was so much better than the ones I've had in the past that there was no comparison. Being short of good quality German sausages I used Kålpølser, my favorite Danish sausages from southern Denmark. And since this was a rather fancy version I made Heston Blumenthal's triple cooked chips as well. Had a great time cooking and it was really yummy..!
> View attachment 205351


@Lars  Same game today


----------



## Edge

Lars said:


> Black bean burger in a shokupan/brioche hybrid bun.
> View attachment 205178



That looks good. How do you go about making the black bean burger out of black beans?


----------



## MarcelNL

Thai curry, pork loin, chinese cabbage etc.


----------



## Lars

Edge said:


> That looks good. How do you go about making the black bean burger out of black beans?


Thanks, I use this recipe.


----------



## cooktocut

That’s what I call… a perfect fit, bolognese edition. Just don’t know what to do at this point…







Seriously tho… what the hell do I do now. Send help?


----------



## Lars

cooktocut said:


> That’s what I call… a perfect fit, bolognese edition. Just don’t know what to do at this point…View attachment 205421
> View attachment 205422
> 
> 
> Seriously tho… what the hell do I do now. Send help?


Make lasagne? Feed the neighbours?


----------



## cooktocut

Update - I only peed a little bit. 




For those who are curious, I do this so it cools down quicker, that way I can portion, vac pack and freeze. This will probably be… 25-30 servings.


----------



## cooktocut

Lars said:


> Make lasagne? Feed the neighbours?


The eating part won’t be an issue at all, was more concerned with getting it into my fridge without wearing it


----------



## camochili

MarcelNL said:


> Spliff, yet I doubt anyone else recognizes that...


Yeah... more for the german speaking members with affinity for the 80s


----------



## coxhaus

We decided to have roasted chicken, wife's idea. We used my copper pan. Wife prepared chicken. I was going to do Brussel sprouts but they smell bad. I had already gotten carbon steel pan ready for oven roast them, so I needed a vegetable to roast. I had carrots so roasted glazed carrots is it.

I wanted season my carbon steel pan after losing the seasoning roast bones for beef broth.

I love the blacken onions. They smell great cooking, and they add flavor to the sauce. I cook bread, baguette slices, croutons in salt and olive oil. You put the chicken over the croutons and ladle sauce over the chicken. It tastes great to me. The chicken is filled with sliced lemons.

I always cut non-uniform. I want my cooking to look down home style not machine made.


----------



## Michi

Leberkäse mit Spiegelei, Bratkartoffeln, und Tomatensalat (Leberkäse with fried egg, fried potatoes, and tomato salad).


----------



## mengwong

… but no beansprouts! …


----------



## Michi

More Speķa Pīrāgi:


----------



## Lars

Dinner for one, so keeping it simple 




Duck breast, celeriac mash, sautéed potatoes, steamed broccoli and a shallot/port/stock/creme fraiche pan sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL

My take on keeping it simple for dinner for one;


----------



## Michi

German "Marmorkuchen" (marble cake):


----------



## Michi

Berbere chicken with Ethiopian lentils:


----------



## Lars

Ossobuco alla Milanese with saffron risotto and gremolata.


----------



## chiffonodd

Michi said:


> Personally, I agree. But how many people do you think care about how to debone a chicken as opposed to, say, the color of Kim Kardashian’s underwear?



And with that single, pithy observation, @Michi summed up everything wrong with modern society


----------



## ethompson




----------



## KDSDeluxe

Puttanesca. Love my new Radiona Petty  Food was also good


----------



## ptolemy

pulled beef short ribs with lots of pepper, onions, garlic, wostershire sauce... week long quesadillas and fried rice


----------



## coxhaus

Pesto and cookies with our granddaughter today. My wife made pesto with granddaughter today while I was at poker. They used my basil out of my garden. We all made sugar cookies for dessert. She had a lot of fun. It was a busy day. Someone ate a lot of cookie dough making them.

I love bourbon and cookies.


----------



## Lars

Pork carnitas tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, white onion and cilantro.


----------



## chefwp

Yesterday we had the village people over who took in our furry and non-furry children so the wife and I could make an ever-so-rare trip with just the two of us. The most natural way for me to show people care and gratitude is to cook for them and feed them, so I put together a 5 course thank-you dinner.

We started with a little amuse bouche, deviled eggs with crispy proscuitto on our back deck with some sparking wine.





Second we had some foccacia with oil and vinegar to dip





Third was a small crabcake on a nest of arugula lightly dressed with EVOO, salt, and a hint of lime, with a nice similar-to-remoulade sauce. This is the only course I had to step away from my guests to cook ala minute, and in the hussle of frying the cakes and plating, I forgot to snap a pic, so this course will be up to y'all's imagination. This was served with a nice chardonnay with hints of grapefruit.

The main was lasagne Bolognese, well, at least made with a pretty traditional Bolognese sauce, but I used an herbed ricotta instead of the traditional bechemal. I paired with with a nice jammy zinfandel. 









Last is something a bit risky, I don't usually like to make completely unfamiliar foods for guests, but took a risk to make Michel Richard's apple compote tart which uses a brioche dough. That was an adventure! It really looked like it was gonna be a disaster, but it turned out not too bad.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Another Sunday frittata.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Oven roasted butternut squash with red onions and tahini lemon sauce, toasted pine nuts and parsley. Served with chicken soffritto.


----------



## Bear

Chicken feta cheddar burgers, I needed to restock the freezer.
Just something when you get home from work that's super easy.


----------



## chefwp

Mise en place





Chops under pressure 





Plating fail! It's the dreaded beige on beige on beige! Pork chops, fried apples/red-onion, and garlic/lemony noodles.


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> It's the dreaded beige on beige on beige!


One for @Carl Kotte


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> Mise en place
> View attachment 206036
> 
> 
> Chops under pressure
> View attachment 206044
> 
> 
> Plating fail! It's the dreaded beige on beige on beige! Pork chops, fried apples/red-onion, and garlic/lemony noodles.View attachment 206045



Am I the only one who like a round Chef's Press option?


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Am I the only one who like a round Chef's Press option?


Yes, out of billions of people in the world, you're the only one


----------



## chefwp

I didn't know about a round option!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> I didn't know about a round option!



There isn't. Poor grammar. I meant the only one who wants that option.


----------



## More_Gyutos

chefwp said:


> Mise en place
> View attachment 206036
> 
> 
> Chops under pressure
> View attachment 206044
> 
> 
> Plating fail! It's the dreaded beige on beige on beige! Pork chops, fried apples/red-onion, and garlic/lemony noodles.View attachment 206045


Beige food is delicious though.


----------



## Michi

Simple chirashi sushi with mackerel and pickled burdock.


----------



## daddy yo yo

mengwong said:


> And thus was born the love child of Mexico and France: the tacrêpe!


Crêcos!?


----------



## Lars

Linguine with pesto, potato and beans from 'Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy'.


----------



## camochili

Pasta with carbonara and a curly kale/lime pesto.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Caesar Salad with some extras. Egg, avocado and crispy bacon. Legs and wings get frozen and I made broth with the rest of the chicken.


----------



## Chopper88

Man, every dish you put out is something I'd pay money for


----------



## luuogle

Beef tataki.


----------



## chefwp

Have I ever mentioned that some days I REALLY appreciate working from home? But not when I step on the bathroom scale...




skillet browned yellow potatoes, caramelized onion, orange bell pepper, Reggiano, eggs over easy, Cholula, tomatoes, and micro greens


----------



## Lars

Poached chicken in red mole with garlicky white rice.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Leftlovers. Today caesar salad with steak and tomatos.


----------



## Lars

Sausages, mash and peas with onion gravy and Colman's mustard.


----------



## chefwp

This
week's lunch theme is "round"


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Breakfast, scrambled eggs with salmon.





For lunch, parsley potatoes with French beans au gratin from my garden and meatballs.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Stir fried bread julienne with carrot, cabbage, bell pepper and Chinese bacon. 

A traditional northern Chinese dish that is made for chopsticks (and knife testing coincidentally) as you basically need to julienne everything. I was too hungry to finish the meat julienne part sorry mama.


----------



## ptolemy

Basmati fried rice with teriaki sauce, and peas + braised beef short ribs with onions. Tasty


----------



## Lars

Just popped this in the oven..


----------



## mengwong

Just took this out… Galantine/Ballotine Mark III roast panfried for colour. Only took 45m to debone this time, didn’t need YouTube on loop. Note broken ankles crossed fetchingly. Still, lots of room for improvement. Knife is entry-level Sakai Kikumori 210mm nihonkou aka “masterpiece of hagane hocho” according to the marketing.


----------



## Lars

Stinco aka pork shank braised with cured pork(I used my homemade pancetta), porcini mushrooms, wine and stock. With buttered potatoes and sauerkraut. Really, really yummy and perfect for a cold and miserable autumn thursday.


----------



## Choppin

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Stir fried bread julienne with carrot, cabbage, bell pepper and Chinese bacon.
> 
> A traditional northern Chinese dish that is made for chopsticks (and knife testing coincidentally) as you basically need to julienne everything. I was too hungry to finish the meat julienne part sorry mama.
> 
> View attachment 206477
> View attachment 206479


Looks like a fun dish to cook... what did you season it with?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Risotto with my self-dried porcini mushrooms and a nice bacon I got from austria, along with fried parsley, sage and pineapple sage from my garden.


----------



## Edge

These latest dishes sure look good.


----------



## MarcelNL

Uygur Beef with Cumin and kashmiri chili, sweet and sour cabbage


----------



## gentiscid

Saffron risotto with zucchini, asparagus & bacon provided by Takamura Chromax Gyuto this PM.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Choppin said:


> Looks like a fun dish to cook... what did you season it with?


Garlic and green onion by default, and salt, a little bit of sugar (1/3 of amount of salt), some black pepper, and most importantly soy sauce and oyster sauce. For 2 people, I usually put 2 teaspoons of light soy sauce, 1 teaspoon of dark soy sauce for color and 1-2 teaspoons of oyster sauce.


----------



## Choppin

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Garlic and green onion by default, and salt, a little bit of sugar (1/3 of amount of salt), some black pepper, and most importantly soy sauce and oyster sauce. For 2 people, I usually put 2 teaspoons of light soy sauce, 1 teaspoon of dark soy sauce for color and 1-2 teaspoons of oyster sauce.


Thanks, will definitely try it.


----------



## esoo

Aloo Gobi with a handful of peas


----------



## chefwp

I'm still going 'round this week.


----------



## Lars

I found myself with some chuck eye steak as well as some ground brisket, so I did the only sensible thing and made chili.


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> I found myself with some chuck eye steak as well as some ground brisket, so I did the only sensible thing and made chili.


I don't see how you had any other good options!


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> I don't see how you had any other good options!


Well, I’m sure the dog wouldn’t have objected to eating it raw…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

leftover pasta turned into breakfast. added the last of my garden tomatoes before they freeze, and half an avocado.

essentially a pasta salad.


----------



## MarcelNL

Mushroom risotto , Rib Eye steak and braised chicory with a reduction of porto, white wine and beef fond.

somehow the picture of the plate does not upload..perhaps later..


----------



## luuogle

First time making a paella. Anybody got any tips or tricks?


----------



## M1k3

luuogle said:


> First time making a paella. Anybody got any tips or tricks?
> 
> View attachment 206824


Don't wash the pan in the ocean.


----------



## Michi

Chestnut bread.


----------



## Michi

Brezen!


----------



## deltaplex

What do you use for the alkaline ingredient on these?


----------



## MarcelNL

deltaplex said:


> What do you use for the alkaline ingredient on these?


you don't want to know, don't say you were not warned ;-)


----------



## Lars

Habanero hot sauce. I'm addicted to this stuff..


----------



## daddy yo yo

Do you have a recipe that you can share?


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> Do you have a recipe that you can share?


No problem, I use this recipe.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> No problem, I use this recipe.


Thank you!

I don’t grow my own veggies but I know a local gardener who does…


----------



## Lars

A bit of vintage cookery for dinner tonight. Rack of lamb with gratin dauphinois and braised spinach.


----------



## MarcelNL

the leftover beef made a wonderful Thai salad, only letdown was the almost flavorless pineapple...even after caramelizing it had pretty much no taste while it was ripe.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Spicy roasted cauliflower with cheese:






Knife used was my new bluejay from Dan Bidinger:


----------



## chefwp

It's just me and the tween tonight and her highness has requested nachos...

me: you can't!
12yo: why!?!?!
me: <dadjoke>cuz they're Notch-Yo's! hahahahahhaahhahahahhahaha </dadjoke>
12yo: taco to the hand! <yes! proud dad!>









and so nacho preparations have begun...*

*don't worry, I only used one lime...


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> It's just me and the tween tonight an her highness has requested nachos...


Plate


----------



## Michi

deltaplex said:


> What do you use for the alkaline ingredient on these?


Lye. Description here.


----------



## Michi

Spaghetti carbonara.


----------



## mengwong

Spaghetti carbonara sans-ciale!?


----------



## Michi

mengwong said:


> Spaghetti carbonara sans-ciale!?


Plenty of guanciale in there. It's just that most of it ended up on the bottom and I didn't feel like digging around for it.


----------



## deltaplex

Michi said:


> Lye. Description here.


Laugen!


----------



## mengwong

So we went out for hotpot at Haidilao, which qualifies for this thread by the slimmest of margins (I brought a thermometer), but I thought it might be fun for the whitefolk here to see a bit of Asia.

The noodle dance


Hotpot is a lotpot. About a dozen dishes over the course of a couple hours.





Available in the US in CA, NY, TX, IL, WA.


----------



## daddy yo yo

We had my dad and his wife over for lunch today. Made 3 Shojin Ryori dishes and some rice.






It is atsuage (crispy) tofu with eggplant and miso dressing, leaf broccoli with soy-peanut dressing, and green beans with hazelnut-miso paste.


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with the leftover lamb from yesterday.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## Naftoor

KDSDeluxe said:


> View attachment 207019


Where is that gorgeous spoon from? Looks like olive wood =D


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Tre Cheese and Mac with Bacon.

Dill Havarti, Irish white cheddar, and Parm.

Topped with rye bread crumbs and chives.


----------



## timebard

Heirloom tomatoes from the garden finally starting to ripen up means it's sauce time:


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Naftoor said:


> Where is that gorgeous spoon from? Looks like olive wood =D


Yes it is olive. It's a gift I got from a good friend. He bought the salad servers from a local woodworker


----------



## Lars

Chicken with an almost fricassee kind of thing. Pan fry chicken breast and while it rests, in the same pan add chopped pancetta(or bacon) and sliced onion. Cook for a few minutes then add green beans(or asparagus) and cook another couple of minutes, then add peas and cook a little more. Add some chopped apple, a knob of butter and some cream. Season with salt, pepper and apple vinegar and let it go until everything is well mingled then add a double handful of chopped dill and mix well. Pour it over and around the sliced chicken and top with sliced radishes if you are feeling fancy.


----------



## coxhaus

mengwong said:


> So we went out for hotpot at Haidilao, which qualifies for this thread by the slimmest of margins (I brought a thermometer), but I thought it might be fun for the whitefolk here to see a bit of Asia.
> 
> The noodle dance
> 
> 
> Hotpot is a lot. About a dozen dishes over the course of a couple hours.
> View attachment 206997
> 
> 
> Available in the US in CA, NY, TX, IL, WA.



It looks interesting not something I understand. Where in Texas?


----------



## Greasylake

coxhaus said:


> It looks interesting not something I understand. Where in Texas?


There's one in Katy and I think one in Dallas too. I've been once, food is good but it's not cheap. Interestingly enough the layout seems very similar to the one in @mengwong's video


----------



## chefwp

Easy and simple fare tonight, baked potatoes with butter, sour cream, scallions, S&P, and micro greens. It hit the spot, maybe even surprisingly so.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

chefwp said:


> Easy and simple fare tonight, baked potatoes with butter, sour cream, scallions, S&P, and micro greens. It hit the spot, maybe even surprisingly so.
> View attachment 207334



A baked potato, especially twice baked, is a fairly common meal in our house.


----------



## mengwong

As they say, "Bake it 'til you make it!"


----------



## Lars

Chicken and spinach enchiladas with tomatillo sauce.


----------



## Lars

Frikadeller with potatoes, parsley sauce and pickled beets


----------



## chiffonodd

chefwp said:


> Have I ever mentioned that some days I REALLY appreciate working from home? But not when I step on the bathroom scale...
> View attachment 206273
> 
> skillet browned yellow potatoes, caramelized onion, orange bell pepper, Reggiano, eggs over easy, Cholula, tomatoes, and micro greens


That looks healthy though! (And delicious)


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Frikadeller with potatoes, parsley sauce and pickled beets
> View attachment 207575


I had to look up what it was. Some kind of meatball.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> I had to look up what it was. Some kind of meatball.


I'm having deja vu.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Tried it again and I still don't like brussels sprouts


----------



## Naftoor

KDSDeluxe said:


> Tried it again and I still don't like brussels sproutsView attachment 207603



Those sprouts need color to them! Wash, stem, halve, heat butter or bacon fat in cast iron until shimmering. Add sprouts. Open windows, force ventilation, char the **** out of them and continue to do so until they are heavily charred on all sides, and easily pierced by a knife. 

Toss with a dash of fish sauce, salt, pepper, garlic powder, Parmesan cheese, a touch of brown sugar and a healthy amount of lemon juice. 

It’ll change your mind pretty damn quick. Can probably be improved with a handful of candied pecans and cranberries for textures if you want to get fancy


----------



## coxhaus

We eat a lot of Brussel sprouts. We roast them on a sheet pan in the oven with bacon covered in olive oil and salt.


----------



## mengwong




----------



## daddy yo yo

@KDSDeluxe Brussel sprouts are best when - before serving - you replace them by a juicy steak or anything else!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Naftoor said:


> Those sprouts need color to them! Wash, stem, halve, heat butter or bacon fat in cast iron until shimmering. Add sprouts. Open windows, force ventilation, char the **** out of them and continue to do so until they are heavily charred on all sides, and easily pierced by a knife.
> 
> Toss with a dash of fish sauce, salt, pepper, garlic powder, Parmesan cheese, a touch of brown sugar and a healthy amount of lemon juice.
> 
> It’ll change your mind pretty damn quick. Can probably be improved with a handful of candied pecans and cranberries for textures if you want to get fancy


I’ll try that, not a huge fan of Brussel sprouts but my gf loves them!

My favorite recipe combines the Brussel sprouts with chestnuts. Either pasta with Brussel sprouts, chestnuts, shiitake and cranberries (for a little variation I found a similar recipe: Vegan Pasta with Balsamic Roasted Brussels Sprouts and Shiitake Mushrooms - The Foodie Corner), or Brussel sprouts with chestnuts, bacon and Marsala (the latter is a recipe by Nigella Lawson).


----------



## Jovidah

My go-to when I could still eat them was to steam them for a few minutes, fry up some bacon (or even better, coppa or guanciale) and finish the sprouts in the bacon fat with some rosemary. Then on the plate you top it off with some parmiggiano...


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Naftoor said:


> Those sprouts need color to them! Wash, stem, halve, heat butter or bacon fat in cast iron until shimmering. Add sprouts. Open windows, force ventilation, char the **** out of them and continue to do so until they are heavily charred on all sides, and easily pierced by a knife.
> 
> Toss with a dash of fish sauce, salt, pepper, garlic powder, Parmesan cheese, a touch of brown sugar and a healthy amount of lemon juice.
> 
> It’ll change your mind pretty damn quick. Can probably be improved with a handful of candied pecans and cranberries for textures if you want to get fancy


I boiled them in salted water, blanched. Then fried, caramelized with sugar and deglazed with lemon juice and then seasoned.

So I could eat them too.

But, as a child, I was forced to eat them. If I didn't want to eat them, I was grounded for a week.

Sorry, I'll never like them


----------



## Michi

Ribeye steak.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Michi said:


> Ribeye steak.


A great alternative to Brussel sprouts if you ask me!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Don't forget, Brussel sprouts are excellent (and totally different) raw. Great alone or tossed into salads.

My favorite way to them cooked is oven roasted at high temp for color and then tossed with olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. Maybe a light sprinkling of cheese.


----------



## Lars

Or cut in half and steamed for 5 minutes. Salt, pepper and lemon juice. Yummy.


----------



## Lars

Chicken Cacciatore with polenta.


----------



## MarcelNL

IMHO Brussels sprouts stay where they belong, in Brussels...

Today I upgraded old fashioned Endive mash with mature cheese, some garlic, some chili, spring onion, and a sauce made with red onion, sambal, beef fond. Chicken breast marinated in a teriyaki/miso glaze.


----------



## chiffonodd

MarcelNL said:


> IMHO Brussels sprouts stay where they belong, in Brussels...
> 
> Today I upgraded old fashioned Endive mash with mature cheese, some garlic, some chili, spring onion, and a sauce made with red onion, sambal, beef fond. Chicken breast marinated in a teriyaki/miso glaze.View attachment 207701



Sounds insanely flavorful. How does the cheese play with the teriyaki/miso/beef chili profile?


----------



## Jovidah

>complains about brussels sprouts
>proceeds to make stampot, a highlight of Dutch cuisine consisting of mixed pre-chewed potatos & vegetables with no remaining discernable texture or structure...


----------



## MarcelNL

chiffonodd said:


> Sounds insanely flavorful. How does the cheese play with the teriyaki/miso/beef chili profile?


I was a bit hesitant too, but had to try and it worked out beautifully...probably because the cheese melts into local little globs of Umami in a dish normally too bland for my taste.


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> >complains about brussels sprouts
> >proceeds to make stampot, a highlight of Dutch cuisine consisting of mixed pre-chewed potatos & vegetables with no remaining discernable texture or structure...


Correct, Brussels sprouts are the Cucina Povere of the lowlands IMHO, the major issue is that no cooking skill can make them into something I consider palatable. Bittery bland little armpit growths that at best taste of green and rot in your gut.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> Correct, Brussels sprouts are the Cucina Povere of the lowlands IMHO, the major issue is that no cooking skill can make them into something I consider palatable. Bittery bland little armpit growths that at best taste of green and rot in your gut.


Have you tried giving them the same love and attention you gave that war-ration emergency food called stamppot?


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> Correct, Brussels sprouts are the Cucina Povere of the lowlands IMHO, the major issue is that no cooking skill can make them into something I consider palatable. Bittery bland little armpit growths that at best taste of green and rot in your gut.


You know, you could simply have said “I don’t like Brussel sprouts”


----------



## Jovidah

To be fair, I don't know how old Marcel is, but if he last tried them a few decades ago he might be somewhat justified. Apparently their flavor profile has changed significantly over time. It's one of the few vegetables that got better over time instead of worse.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

Why Brussels Sprouts Taste Less Bitter Than They Used To


If it's been a while since you tasted this cruciferous veggie, you might want to give them another chance.




www.myrecipes.com





Interesting read


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pizza puttanesca from the delivery service today


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm 57, and indeed since my childhood when my grandma cooked them to bittery snot (start cooking at 16:00 to be ready to eat at 17:30) they have changed, these days they are only mildy bitter but no amount of genetic tinkering was able to instill any other flavor in them or get rid of the cabbagy gassy profile.

I try them every year, once, and it takes about a year to get me ready for a next tasting...many different ways, drwoned in Satay sauce, you name it...


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> You know, you could simply have said “I don’t like Brussel sprouts”


speaking/writing a different language always makes me feel I need to be eloquent, which usually fails miserably ;-)


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> Have you tried giving them the same love and attention you gave that war-ration emergency food called stamppot?


I have in the past, and inevitably chucked the lot after having one....

That emergency ration is where I draw the line for Dutch 'Cuisine' , stir fry the andive in oil infused with chili and red onion and the cheese makes it pick up some flavor that definitly was NOT present in the Army rations. 
The officers mess did a better job during my draft, must have been a byproduct of being stationed at the 1st army corp HQ.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> I'm 57, and indeed since my childhood when my grandma cooked them to bittery snot (start cooking at 16:00 to be ready to eat at 17:30) they have changed, these days they are only mildy bitter but no amount of genetic tinkering was able to instill any other flavor in them or get rid of the cabbagy gassy profile.
> 
> I try them every year, once, and it takes about a year to get me ready for a next tasting...many different ways, drwoned in Satay sauce, you name it...


I wonder whether boiling things to death is something unique to Dutch grandmothers, and why they insisted on doing it. Why did it take so long for people to understand there's a better way? I wonder if this is how Italian nonnas discovered bolognese? 


MarcelNL said:


> I have in the past, and inevitably chucked the lot after having one....
> 
> That emergency ration is where I draw the line for Dutch 'Cuisine' , stir fry the andive in oil infused with chili and red onion and the cheese makes it pick up some flavor that definitly was NOT present in the Army rations.
> The officers mess did a better job during my draft, must have been a byproduct of being stationed at the 1st army corp HQ.


Actually I would consider stamppot and hutspot to be worse than army rations. I genuinely struggle to understand why people insist on replicating these meals in times of peace.
My experience in green was more recent than yours and I found the rations to be quite palatable. Better actually than in the mess.... which has been privatized to the lowest bidder...


----------



## MarcelNL

My theory for Dutch 'Cuisine' is a long period with malnourishment in the absence of dental care and a lack of imagination combined with the Calvinistic 'act normal, that's crazy enough' in the kitchen...result; bland food requiring no chewing, looking as if a diet cook in a hospital made it for someone after a hemicolectomy..


----------



## chiffonodd

MarcelNL said:


> I was a bit hesitant too, but had to try and it worked out beautifully...probably because the cheese melts into local little globs of Umami in a dish normally too bland for my taste.


I mean it's not unheard of. I've seen a lot of like Italian-Japanese fusion in recent years which at first blush sounds weird as hell but apparently it works to combine parm reg with Asian flavors. You're just at the new vanguard


----------



## daddy yo yo

Jovidah said:


> I wonder whether boiling things to death is something unique to Dutch grandmothers


no, it’s not!


----------



## parbaked

After a few weeks of indulging on the road it’s good to make some simple home cooking.
Ginger pork with bok choy and hiyayakko tofu…


----------



## mengwong

Jovidah said:


> I wonder whether boiling things to death is something unique to Dutch grandmothers, and why they insisted on doing it. Why did it take so long for people to understand there's a better way?





Naftoor said:


> Those sprouts need color to them! Wash, stem, halve, heat butter or bacon fat in cast iron until shimmering. Add sprouts. Open windows, force ventilation, char the **** out of them and continue to do so until they are heavily charred on all sides, and easily pierced by a knife.



If I boiled ribeye for an hour I would probably decide that beef tastes bad, too.

Brussels, like other brassicas, are a revelation when cooked hot and dry. (This is how we got kale chips.)

How did the practice of boiling them even begin?


----------



## MarcelNL

I wonder more how we ever started eating Kale and Brussels sprouts, ther must have been a serious famine or something.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Green Thai fish curry:


----------



## riba

Found a beautiful piece of guanciale on the market





And no surprise:


----------



## mengwong

riba said:


> Found a beautiful piece of guanciale on the market
> And no surprise:


Wow, the pepper. What grinder do you use?


----------



## Lars

Birria tacos.


----------



## tostadas

Stocked up on some pie pumpkins after Halloween. Prepped a couple freezer bags of pureed pumpkin. Made some steamed pumpkin buns for the kiddo this morning.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

It's funny how many discussions such a small green disgusting ball can trigger  love it or hate it


----------



## Edge

There are so many foods I know nothing about, and am learning of them here. And they all look so good. You are all fantastic.


----------



## coxhaus

Early Turkey. We are going to our neighbors for Turkey Day. We had to cook one, so I bought one at Walmart that we cooked by pop-up with butter and seasoning. We used carrots, onions and celery.

I also bought a breast to use for turkey soup. My daughter wants a lot of soups she can freeze. We are going to use the carcass of this turkey with the breast meat to make her soup.

That bottom stuff in the pan made great gravy. The leftover gravy goes in the soup next week just for flavor as there won't be much leftover.


----------



## riba

mengwong said:


> Wow, the pepper. What grinder do you use?


It is a Peugeot Paris grinder. Works very well for me.


----------



## sumis

tostadas said:


> Stocked up on some pie pumpkins after Halloween. Prepped a couple freezer bags of pureed pumpkin. Made some steamed pumpkin buns for the kiddo this morning.
> View attachment 207927


 
cool. would love to try. 
how?

.


----------



## mengwong

Greasylake said:


> There's one in Katy and I think one in Dallas too


Yes that looks right.

Only piece of advice I can offer: go in a group! 4–6 people ideal. No solo.


----------



## camochili

Freestyle mussaka made of some leftovers.


----------



## coxhaus

mengwong said:


> Yes that looks right.
> 
> Only piece of advice I can offer: go in a group! 4–6 people ideal. No solo.


The only way I can go is my wife and I as it is too far of a drive for one of my groups as it would be a couple of hours away.


----------



## camochili

MarcelNL said:


> speaking/writing a different language always makes me feel I need to be eloquent, which usually fails miserably ;-)



Intersting discussion that developed about brussels sprouts. I like them very much and in contrary to some of you, i have good memories when my mom made them.
However, an intersting alternative, not exactly the same and a bit more like curly kale, are flower sprouts. Our farmer recommended them to us a few years ago and we use them during season, that is now, instead of b.s.
Will have some tonight.


----------



## daddy yo yo

camochili said:


> Intersting discussion that developed about brussels sprouts. I like them very much and in contrary to some of you, i have good memories when my mom made them.
> However, an intersting alternative, not exactly the same and a bit more like curly kale, are flower sprouts. Our farmer recommended them to us a few years ago and we use them during season, that is now, instead of b.s.
> Will have some tonight. View attachment 208086


I have only heard and read about those. I wish I could get them anywhere here. They are simply beautiful!


----------



## camochili

daddy yo yo said:


> I have only heard and read about those. I wish I could get them anywhere here. They are simply beautiful!


Where do you live? Austria? I believe you should be able to get them somewhere. German name is Kohlröschen.


----------



## Bear

camochili said:


> Intersting discussion that developed about brussels sprouts. I like them very much and in contrary to some of you, i have good memories when my mom made them.
> However, an intersting alternative, not exactly the same and a bit more like curly kale, are flower sprouts. Our farmer recommended them to us a few years ago and we use them during season, that is now, instead of b.s.
> Will have some tonight. View attachment 208086


I might have to give those a try in the garden next year, 110- 130 days to maturity, they definitely would have to be started indoors.


----------



## esoo

Dutch baby pancake. Was standing up better in the pan.


----------



## Lars

Aillade de veau is a French dish of veal cooked with a load of garlic. Very delicious and not at all pungent from the garlic although I used 25 cloves for 1.2kg of meat. It went well with mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pörkölt with spaetzle


----------



## daddy yo yo

Today‘s photo series is a mixture of „what’s cooking“, „daily knife pics“, and „what are you drinking tonight“:


----------



## coxhaus

Your food looks great. I want to dive into the Italian tiramisu. And any Brut with DOCG on it should be great.


----------



## camochili

So here it is, our dinner with flower sprouts: Pasta, butternut-flower sprout sauce...


----------



## deardorff8x10

Huevo ranchero en mi estilo. Beans from a few days ago, poached egg, salsa fresca with roasted poblano, bell pepper, tomato, onion, vinegar. Had to clear out the refrigerator. KKF content: used Watanabe nakiri to make the salsa.


----------



## Borealhiker

camochili said:


> So here it is, our dinner with flower sprouts: Pasta, butternut-flower sprout sauce...
> View attachment 208156
> View attachment 208157
> View attachment 208158
> View attachment 208159
> View attachment 208160


I don’t know flower sprouts. They look really good. But what is that bag mixed in with your ingredients? Looks like it says muskrat nuts


----------



## mpier

The last of this years wild caught salmon steaks, hot skillet then drizzled with honey and into the broiler, also infused wild rice with white corn, yellow onions, asparagus tips, brussle sprouts, green onions and garlic. Simple but tasty


----------



## ethompson

Harissa roasted carrots, onions & peppers, farro, bulgar, wild rice, arugula, garbanzos, feta, labneh-tahini dressing.


----------



## esoo

Veal chop.


----------



## camochili

Borealhiker said:


> I don’t know flower sprouts. They look really good. But what is that bag mixed in with your ingredients? Looks like it says muskrat nuts


Indeed, the bag says "muskat nuss". Nutmeg. 
But of course i used it only to season the sauce and not as a whole.
The sauce basically consists of a red onion, two cloves of garlic and 50g of sundried tomato. Then you add some whitewine, 400g cream and reduce a bit. Season it with salt, pepper and nutmeg. Add the sprouts and 60g of Parmesan or Grana Padano and keep warm. That's it...


----------



## daddy yo yo

Naftoor said:


> Those sprouts need color to them! Wash, stem, halve, heat butter or bacon fat in cast iron until shimmering. Add sprouts. Open windows, force ventilation, char the **** out of them and continue to do so until they are heavily charred on all sides, and easily pierced by a knife.
> 
> Toss with a dash of fish sauce, salt, pepper, garlic powder, Parmesan cheese, a touch of brown sugar and a healthy amount of lemon juice.
> 
> It’ll change your mind pretty damn quick. Can probably be improved with a handful of candied pecans and cranberries for textures if you want to get fancy


This recipe is a game changer! I have never been a fan of Brussel sprouts. I tried them again today with your recipe - and wow, now I seriously do love Brussel sprouts. I admit, I added a little bacon and some chopped radicchio as well as some Balsamic vinegar, and I used yuzu juice instead of lemon, but boy, was this good!!

@Naftoor, you made my gf a very happy woman today as she has always loved Brussel sprouts but I never really liked cooking them…






@KDSDeluxe , nice that you are the first to like my post. I wanted to mention you specifically, as like me, you never liked Brussel sprouts. Give them another chance, the dish tasted unbelievably good!


----------



## MrHiggins

Cro-nut time!











Pastry cream filling with lemon/lime glaze.




And one shaped like a unicorn for my daughter...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Balsamic and Brussel sprouts were meant for each other. 

Great stuff. Way to stay open minded!


----------



## More_Gyutos

MrHiggins said:


> Cro-nut time!
> 
> View attachment 208292
> 
> 
> View attachment 208293
> 
> 
> Pastry cream filling with lemon/lime glaze.
> 
> View attachment 208294
> 
> 
> And one shaped like a unicorn for my daughter...
> 
> View attachment 208295


Those look great! Do you have a recipe to share?


----------



## MrHiggins

More_Gyutos said:


> Those look great! Do you have a recipe to share?


Thanks!! It's a lot of work...

I made basic croissant dough but used about half the butter for the butter slab and skipped the last fold (without these tweaks, they would puff up way too much). Then I rolled it out to about 3/4 inch, cut out the shapes and let rise again before frying. 

The pastry cream is just normal pastry cream, found online everywhere. The lemon glaze is powdered sugar, lemon juice, and lime zest.

This was my first time making them. If I did it again, I'd sprinkle a little sugar on the butter slab to add some sweetness to the dough. There probably won't be a next time, though. I like normal yeasted donuts more. But it was fun and my daughter had a good time helping out and was thrilled with the unicorn.


----------



## MarcelNL

I also tried a new recipe with brussels sprouts. Salad with balsamic vinegar-ed red onion sans brussels sprouts... ;-)
Almond crusted chick and gnocci.


----------



## parbaked

Lamb & celery stir fry




bok choy,




tomato & eggs, 




miso soup with daikon, tofu and daikon greens…


----------



## More_Gyutos

MrHiggins said:


> Thanks!! It's a lot of work...
> 
> I made basic croissant dough but used about half the butter for the butter slab and skipped the last fold (without these tweaks, they would puff up way too much). Then I rolled it out to about 3/4 inch, cut out the shapes and let rise again before frying.
> 
> The pastry cream is just normal pastry cream, found online everywhere. The lemon glaze is powdered sugar, lemon juice, and lime zest.
> 
> This was my first time making them. If I did it again, I'd sprinkle a little sugar on the butter slab to add some sweetness to the dough. There probably won't be a next time, though. I like normal yeasted donuts more. But it was fun and my daughter had a good time helping out and was thrilled with the unicorn.


I’ve made croissants before, but I’m interested to give these a try. Thanks!


----------



## MrHiggins

Tamale time! Filling is turkey thigh confit, cotija cheese, Munster cheese, and mole Colorado. Sauce is the mole Colorado. I made them today to see if they'd be good to serve at Thanksgiving. Yep! They're going on the menu!


----------



## MarcelNL

Holy smoke, Tamale with MUNSTER , now that is fusion !


----------



## coxhaus

It is the right time of year for tamales here in Texas. I think around Thanksgiving and Christmas are the biggest times.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Football Sunday Guacamole. I've been riding bicycle up mountain near our house. Through rainforest. Noticed split avocados on road surface. Got off my bike found the tree avo's 30-40 feet in the air old tree never pruned. A lot of rotten in the tall grass edge side of road. Found a good one. After rode up with small backpack with plastic bag. Finding good ones every time go up. One day found 4. These are large buttery avo. couple# each. Two makes big bowl.

Simple fine chop sweet onion garlic. Little fresh chili pepper, chop cilantro leaves & stems. sweet cherry tomato. Fresh keffer lime juice, salt.


----------



## Rideon66

With the first real cold hitting tonight. Made some Guinness stew with Irish brown bread.


----------



## esoo

Some roast lamb for dinner. 




And we were supposed to have guest around lunch time and the wife wanted mac and cheese. Made the recipe from the Rodney Scott book which was interesting as it had cream of chicken soup in it.


----------



## MrHiggins

MarcelNL said:


> Holy smoke, Tamale with MUNSTER , now that is fusion !



American Munster is a totally different cheese than German Munster. American Munster is very, VERY mild. A good neutral melting cheese.


----------



## MarcelNL

MrHiggins said:


> American Munster is a totally different cheese than German Munster. American Munster is very, VERY mild. A good neutral melting cheese.


aha, and I was thinking 'now that is a bold move' ...BTW ; I was referring to the French Munster from the Alsace region (which was German at several points in time in history)


----------



## camochili

Yesterday we made Shashuka and invited my mother in law. She never had it before and was amazed...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thought I'd mention two largest avocado's on Guinness book of world records both from Hawaii. Big Island was 5.3 # later from Maui New record 5.6# 2.5 Kilograms. Tree was grafted from tree on Oahu.


----------



## Bear

camochili said:


> Yesterday we made Shashuka and invited my mother in law. She never had it before and was amazed...
> View attachment 208435
> View attachment 208436
> View attachment 208437
> View attachment 208438




Sausage type?


----------



## Lars

Bear said:


> Sausage type?


Looks like Merguez to me


----------



## Lars

Tacos de Bistec ala plancha! Steak tacos with blistered jalapeños, browned onion, salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, cheese and cilantro.


----------



## Joshmonop

Homemade English muffins!


----------



## esoo

Joshmonop said:


> Homemade English muffins!View attachment 208480


Yum!

Wife was just talking about getting rings so we can make our own.


----------



## Joshmonop

esoo said:


> Yum!
> 
> Wife was just talking about getting rings so we can make our own.


Rings help if youre worried about consistency/perfection but I usually just cut them out and let em rise naturally. Never have too much variation occuring!


----------



## esoo

Joshmonop said:


> Rings help if youre worried about consistency/perfection but I usually just cut them out and let em rise naturally. Never have too much variation occuring!



Interesting. Care to share your recipe?


----------



## Joshmonop

esoo said:


> Interesting. Care to share your recipe?


Sure! Give me a bit and I'll send it to you


----------



## camochili

Yesterday we made Shashuka and invited my mother in law. She never had it before and was amazed...



Lars said:


> Looks like Merguez to me


yep. well spotted


----------



## enrico l

Somehow found myself making 45lbs of sushi rice for employee dining tomorrow….


----------



## Chopper88

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Balsamic and Brussel sprouts were meant for each other.
> 
> Great stuff. Way to stay open minded!



Yes! 
I don't have a pic of my own, but I've copied Motorino's pizza with Brussel sprout leaves, pancetta and mozzarella, and then drizzled some balsamic glaze on it after baking, amazing combination with the charred sprout leaves!
Only works out well with very short bake at very high temp though.

To give an impression of what I'm talking about:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ugh... I know better than to try to fancy plating. I suck at it and am far better served just dishing it up. But, what can I say? Once in a while I feel like taking another shot.

Yet, despite the risk of the admittedly deserved plating mockery, I still wanted to post this as the flavors were actually really nice.

I had two things that needed to be used up: Granny Smith apple and a sweet potato. 

Now, the wife isn't a huge sweet potato fan so just baking it up and serving wasn't going to work. I mean I did bake it, and I do have some saved for myself but I tried something different too.

I made a puree out of both the apple and the potato. The apple puree was ginger, cinnamon, honey, and black pepper while the sweet potato puree was cream and nutmeg. Both turned out great and went really well with the ham and heirloom carrots.

Beets, arugula, charred onions, and garlic toast helped balance the sweetness. All topped with salt, good olive oil and Balsamic. 

Anyway, it was a fine salad indeed.






Also, Wat Pro nakiri.

Also, also, you're damn right there was some iceberg under that spinach.


----------



## mengwong

daddy yo yo said:


> now I seriously do love Brussel sprouts.


Hey, continuing the theme of charred Brassicas, the next time you fire up the grill, try dropping a cabbage on it when it’s hot. I love this.









Grilled Cabbage With Yogurt and Mint Recipe


Deeply fragrant, with smoky, charred edges, cabbage takes on a nutty, sweet flavor when grilled over blazing-hot coals. Its structure also makes it the ideal vessel for creamy yogurt dressing.




www.seriouseats.com


----------



## ENK

Marinated royal corona beans from Rancho Gordo.


----------



## Lars

@mengwong I got your back! Here's some of the real deal..

Greek lemon chicken and potatoes with Brussel sprouts on the side. Really low effort, but so, so delicious..


----------



## Lars

ENK said:


> Marinated royal corona beans from Rancho Gordo.
> 
> View attachment 208528


That looks great and if you wouldn't mind, I would love to know how you made it..!


----------



## ENK

Lars said:


> That looks great and if you wouldn't mind, I would love to know how you made it..!


Sure!

I cooked the beans per the Rancho Gordo recipe. Those big royal coronas suck up a lot of water, so add extra water in the pot and make sure they're well submerged the whole time for even cooking.

Then I added chopped olives, lightly smashed garlic cloves and smoked paprika to a couple cups of olive oil, put the drained beans in a pyrex and poured the olive oil mixture over the top. Baked that at 400 for about 40 minutes, until the exposed beans on top got a little crispy. Finished with chives, minced shallots and lemon juice.

I've been eating the beans on toast or on top of salad. The extra paprika-garlic oil is great for dressings, and you could add all kinds of other aromatics to the mix. The bean broth went into a soup. Not much opportunity to play with knives in this recipe, but otherwise it's simple, hearty and really good!


----------



## Lars

ENK said:


> Sure!
> 
> I cooked the beans per the Rancho Gordo recipe. Those big royal coronas suck up a lot of water, so add extra water in the pot and make sure they're well submerged the whole time for even cooking.
> 
> Then I added chopped olives, lightly smashed garlic cloves and smoked paprika to a couple cups of olive oil, put the drained beans in a pyrex and poured the olive oil mixture over the top. Baked that at 400 for about 40 minutes, until the exposed beans on top got a little crispy. Finished with chives, minced shallots and lemon juice.
> 
> I've been eating the beans on toast or on top of salad. The extra paprika-garlic oil is great for dressings, and you could add all kinds of other aromatics to the mix. The bean broth went into a soup. Not much opportunity to play with knives in this recipe, but otherwise it's simple, hearty and really good!


Thank you!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lars said:


> Tacos de Bistec ala plancha! Steak tacos with blistered jalapeños, browned onion, salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, cheese and cilantro.
> View attachment 208457


I always get hungry looking at all your tacos


----------



## dhruan

Ribeye steak of a pound and then some (575 grams). About 4 cm thick tied up.

Started with cold sear, first 3+3 minutes on high heat, then 1 minute per side on medium for six minutes, finished up with basting for a couple minutes more (rosemary, shallots & garlic). Let it rest for five, then cut it, and added some salt on top. Really tender and tasty, on the rare end of medium rare goodness.

Need to drop the initial high heat to just two minutes per side and take it up on medium heat to get more even cooking and gradient with a minimum of that brownish grey border. Anyhoo… there you go.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

dhruan said:


> Ribeye steak of a pound and then some (575 grams). About 4 cm thick tied up.
> 
> Started with cold sear, first 3+3 minutes on high heat, then 1 minute per side on medium for six minutes, finished up with basting for a couple minutes more (rosemary, shallots & garlic). Let it rest for five, then cut it, and added some salt on top. Really tender and tasty, on the rare end of medium rare goodness.
> 
> Need to drop the initial high heat to just two minutes per side and take it up on medium heat to get more even cooking and gradient with a minimum of that brownish grey border. Anyhoo… there you go.
> 
> View attachment 208708



Nice. On thicker steaks, I've taken to doing the entire process on more of a lower-medium heat and taking longer. Flipping often and slowly (relative to high heat) building up a crust. Just an option to ponder.


----------



## MarcelNL

flipping can help keep heat in the outer layer. Using a ludicrously hot pan too ;-)
The best tip so far for me was to salt and then stick the meat in the fridge on a griddle or a few chopsticks so it can dry out a bit over a day or two, then take it out and let it accomodate and scorch the heck out of it !


----------



## esoo

Onion soup


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> flipping can help keep heat in the outer layer. Using a ludicrously hot pan too ;-)
> The best tip so far for me was to salt and then stick the meat in the fridge on a griddle or a few chopsticks so it can dry out a bit over a day or two, then take it out and let it accomodate and scorch the heck out of it !


Yes dry brining helps a lot in drying out the outside, enabling much faster crustification.
Personally I gravitate towards searing the outer crust on high heat, optinally followed with some butter basting, and then finishing in a low & slow oven to actually reach the desired internal temp.
But you could also go the other way around and reverse sear....or do short pre-sear & a post-sear...there's a lot of different roads to rome here.


----------



## Greenbriel

Kenji's updated General Tso's again. Per comments I double everything except the chicken (I forgot to double the sauce this time ). It has the most insanely crunchy coating that magically just stays crispy.

EDIT - RECIPE - The Best General Tso's Chicken Recipe


----------



## daddy yo yo

Greenbriel said:


> Kenji's updated General Tso's again. Per comments I double everything except the chicken (I forgot to double the sauce this time ). It has the most insanely crunchy coating that magically just stays crispy.
> 
> View attachment 208802


That looks SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Greenbriel

daddy yo yo said:


> That looks SO GOOD!!!


Thank you so much!! It's a great recipe. Takes me about two hours (I chop fast but cook slow- ADD ) but well worth it every time.


----------



## Greenbriel

esoo said:


> Onion soup
> View attachment 208736


That looks fantastic. I use the NYT recipe (almost double the onions though) but the secret of GREAT FOS was revealed to me by @btbyrd some time ago and it makes a world of difference. *Minor's Beef Base* (I get the low sodium from Amazon) is what 90% of restaurants use, and with good reason. I started making gravy with it and it's amazing for that too.

Apologies (and congratulations!) if you already know about this stuff, but if not give it a try.


----------



## esoo

Greenbriel said:


> That looks fantastic. I use the NYT recipe (almost double the onions though) but the secret of GREAT FOS was revealed to me by @btbyrd some time ago and it makes a world of difference. *Minor's Beef Base* (I get the low sodium from Amazon) is what 90% of restaurants use, and with good reason. I started making gravy with it and it's amazing for that too.
> 
> Apologies (and congratulations!) if you already know about this stuff, but if not give it a try.



I've historically *hated* FOS. but the wife likes it. This year, for her birthday, I made the Matty Matheson recipe, which I ended up liking quite a bit. The variety of onions generates more of a profile I like, as well as the inclusion of the maderia, port, and sherry. The emmenthal as cheese topping is also excellent.

I'll need to look for the beef base here in Canada.


----------



## Lars

Bavette steak with chimichurri, sautéed potatoes and sprouts.


----------



## Greenbriel

esoo said:


> I've historically *hated* FOS. but the wife likes it. This year, for her birthday, I made the Matty Matheson recipe, which I ended up liking quite a bit. The variety of onions generates more of a profile I like, as well as the inclusion of the maderia, port, and sherry. The emmenthal as cheese topping is also excellent.
> 
> I'll need to look for the beef base here in Canada.


That Matty Matheson recipe looks great! He has a song called "French Onion Soup" too??!! 

Definitely trying that next time. Agree on the sherry/port/congnac/booze of some kind being non-negotiable.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Gnocchi with spinach and gorgonzola sauce and walnuts.


----------



## dhruan

Lars said:


> Bavette steak with chimichurri, sautéed potatoes and sprouts.


Ooooooooh... I need to make chimichurri tomorrow. Still have another steak marinating with garlic and rosemary, chimichurri would be perfect with it! <3


----------



## dhruan

KDSDeluxe said:


> Gnocchi with spinach and gorgonzola sauce and walnuts.


Walnuts with pasta is a really underappreciated gem. I love to add crushed walnuts to lasagna, they add wonderful texture and nutty taste to it.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

dhruan said:


> Walnuts with pasta is a really underappreciated gem. I love to add crushed walnuts to lasagna, they add wonderful texture and nutty taste to it.


I agree with that. The nutty taste is really good for pasta dishes. It's also nice to fry arugula, which also gets a nice nutty taste from frying. I like that very much when I make pasta puttanesca.


----------



## MarcelNL

Chinese once more, Lettuce with sesame soy , black vinegar dressing, pork loin with Lao Gan Ma, Bok Choi with sizzling oil


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti con gamberetti e rucola // Spaghetti with prawns and rocket.


----------



## MarcelNL

O wow that has been a while, spag Gamberetti....must have been when i did a cooking class with a Sicilian chef....great inspiration to make that!


----------



## MarcelNL

Mussels once more, this time from the fish monger trying to find out what the difference is....I figure there is none BUT the price (about twice as expensive as the supermarket, same size same quality)


----------



## dhruan

Blue mussels... oh my, my... might have to cook some this weekend.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lazy lunch: I bought everything at the local supermarket:






White sourdough bread, crispy warm pork belly, Hoisin sauce, wasabi, spicy peanuts, and the usual heap of coriander… The only knife I needed was a bread knife because the pork belly was so tender, it almost fell apart…


----------



## Lars

Falafel in a sourdough pita with herbs, lettuce, veggies, pickles and tahini sauce.


----------



## MarcelNL

left over salad, some buttered gnocci, some smoked organic bacon, , cherry tomatoes, cucumber, parmigiano, egg, lettuce, pignoli, croutons, etc ...the works


----------



## daddy yo yo

Baked mushroom-bread-soup with thyme and Gruyère:






Knife used was a Carter Muteki by Taylor Shields.


----------



## coxhaus

It's cold here so I made Caldo de Res Mexican soup. We went to a little Mexican market and bought shank steak. I boiled the meat until tender with 1 garlic clove sliced in half and a bay leaf. I used 1 quart of my home-made beef broth. I then added potatoes, carrots, onions, fresh corn on the cob, cabbage, and Mexican squash. After cooking add chopped onions, Serrano peppers, and cilantro when eating. Eat with tortillas.


----------



## Michi

Not made by me… Dominique Ansel cronut. It was nice, but a bit too heavy and rich for my taste.


----------



## Lars

Tournedos of beef tenderloin with béarnaise sauce, sautéed potatoes and a simple salad tossed with a sharp mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pumpkin coconut saffron orange harissa soup with candied nuts and pumpkin harissa chicken skewer


----------



## MarcelNL

Penne al Ragu....


----------



## chefwp

fish night at our table, Dijon salmon, garlicky noodles, and roasted balsamic Brussels sprouts.







still need to work on my color pallet!


----------



## Boynutman

KDSDeluxe said:


> .....,, bla bla bla saffron orange harissa soup with candied nuts bla bla bla bla....
> View attachment 209382


Damn, that Birgersson...
Sorry what is it you were saying about the food?


----------



## Lars

Poulet au vinaigre // Chicken in vinegar.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## Bear

It's been snowing all day and the freezer is full of bones.
Made some Lemon Chickpea Soup






The best carrot cutter I own. If I had one of these in a 220 I could almost sell the rest of my knives.


----------



## Joshmonop

Burnt onion "cassoulet".


----------



## Lars

Goberge en papillote // Pollock cooked in parchment. There is a bed of sautéed leek, shallot and fennel under the fish, otherwise it should be pretty self explanatory.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

It's my girls birthday today and she wanted puttanesca for dinner


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Bear said:


> It's been snowing all day and the freezer is full of bones.
> Made some Lemon Chickpea Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best carrot cutter I own. If I had one of these in a 220 I could almost sell the rest of my knives.


Another Birgersson? Getting popular on this thread. I have a weak spot for Nashiji knives.


----------



## Michi

Again, not made by me, but really tasty. Deer ragout with sautéed mushrooms and bread dumpling, at restaurant Görreshof in Munich. The beer is Augustiner Edelstoff.


----------



## MarcelNL

enjoy Munich, judging from your choice of restaurant you will ;-)


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde, white onion and cilantro.


----------



## parbaked

Galbi, Thai omelette, gai lan with oyster sauce and minced pork, romaine and nori for wraps…


----------



## Greenbriel

Gave Matty's Matheson's French onion soup recipe a try (thanks @esoo!) . It was good but for me not worth the time and effort of dealing with the small onions over the NYT recipe. And way too much butter for my tastes, the leftovers looked nasty and congealed. I will, however, definitely be keeping the cup of three kinds of booze going forward (and we halved the recipe)!

I always whip out the mandatory prescription scuba mask for this many onions! 

And another Birgesson - not intentional, just one of my very favorite knives.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Pea stew


----------



## Kgp

Michi said:


> Again, not made by me, but really tasty. Deer ragout with sautéed mushrooms and bread dumpling, at restaurant Görreshof in Munich. The beer is Augustiner Edelstoff.
> View attachment 209990


I was in Munich in 2005 when my son did his junior year at the university of Munich. Loved the food, especially the pork hock at hofbrauhaus. The pretzel girls were memorable, also!


----------



## More_Gyutos

KDSDeluxe said:


> Pea stew
> View attachment 210044
> View attachment 210045
> View attachment 210046
> View attachment 210047
> View attachment 210048


Oh, yes, please! What is the dark liquid garnish?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Was in Munich for a food show had entered some pieces. 1980 eating chicken roasting on revolving spit. Drinking beer with Australian guy I met. Ladies carry all those beer mugs by handles each hand.


----------



## 1315

Ling cod and wild rice-stuffed delicata.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

More_Gyutos said:


> Oh, yes, please! What is the dark liquid garnish?


 It's red balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti with cherry tomatoes, basil and parmesan cheese.


----------



## ptolemy

Made paella. it will last us through the weekend

I prepped last night. cooked off sausages, chicken thighs and caramelized onions. I also used 2.5qt of chicken stock (deglazed the plan where I cooked chicken and sausages and then filtered through sieve and paper towels. stock came out as dark brown

below is caramelized onions and sweet smoked paprikam from fridge






below is after added 2 crushed cans of san margazo tomatoes, 1 head of garlic (i cooked garlic off first) and bit of water.. simmered that for about 15 min and then added rice 1KG






below: put my saffron in, laid chicken and sausages ( first mixed riced in with tomatoes/etc) and put in about 2.5qts of chicken stock







below: after about 20-25 min (18" pan) i added musles and shrimp and cooked 3 min per side, then added peas and shutoff heat and covered 90% of the way and let it sit for 15 min







below: rice burned slightly, since hard to manage heat on 18" and stove... when I do it on a grill, it comes out perfectly every time. i use lemon at the table. but generally, salt is hard to get right. you really have to season stock, every part very well. rice takes a lot of salt!


----------



## Lars

Here is a terrible picture of a great dish - Mole Amarillo.


----------



## chefwp

Happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrate it today. To everyone, I'm thankful for this community.

This mess of cranberries, the juice of a few oranges, orange zest, cinnamon sticks, sugar, water, and two orange half carcasses studded with cloves will soon be a tasty cranberry sauce.


----------



## parbaked

Taco rice, Tex Mex taco toppings on rice, originated around the US bases on Okinawa. Made this one with carnitas and radish tops in a tomato, pepper and pepito sauce with refried kidney beans and fresh guacamole…


----------



## coxhaus

We had our sauage and cheese grits with green chilies. Every Thanksgiving we have this for breakfast/brunch. We work at making it crispy. And we add Louisiana hot sauce on top right before eating.


----------



## Lars

Carnitas tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, cheese, pickled onion and cilantro.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Ragu alla Bolognese


----------



## AT5760

Smoking a turkey. Still in progress


----------



## enrico l

A lot of octopus…..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Just needed something that wasn't "Thanksgiving".











Spicy pork stir fry hit the spot!

Wat Pro 180.


----------



## Lars

Onglet with french peas and sautéed potatoes.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## chefwp

Y'all have heard the idiom, "a one horse town," but have yinz heard about "a two quesadilla pan?"


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Leftlovers, today pasta salad from yesterday with beef steak and fried onions.


----------



## Lars

I had leftovers too. Biksemad with leftover steak, pickled beets, fried egg and sauce heinz. Ugly, but delicious.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

This...(Wat Pro 180)





plus this...





plus some unphotographed leftover turkey stock equals...






My youngest daughter has serious digestive issues and soup is very approachable for her. And turkey soup is her favorite. She's quite excited.


----------



## chefwp

I love the way balsamic vinegar pools in EVOO, like modern art on a plate patiently waiting for the focaccia to immerse itself in the artist's dream.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Nay's Meal...






My big sis was a fighter forged in the furnace that was our life. Always our protector. True to form, she never told any of us that she was having issues. She only cried when she was told, I was there. From then on, it was all about the fight.

She pulled out all the stops and something she read convinced her that lowering meat intake would help chemo. But my sis loved to eat! On a whim I came up with this portobello sandwich with a couple slices of bacon (she could take them off if she wanted, but she didn't), fried basil, shredded cheese, a slightly spicy mayo spread on rye bread served with jo-jo's. She loved it and I made it many times.

I haven't made it in years but for whatever reason decided to tonight.

The greatest scholars in history have yet to invent the words that adequately describe how much I miss my big sister.

People say food is emotional. I agree.


----------



## Lars

This is a take on Marcella Hazan's recipe for a pasta sauce with anchovies and broccoli, but since I had some bacon lardons leftover I used those instead of anchovies. Turned out really yummy.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Carbonara


----------



## mpier

Took my daughter out on her first ocean trip, nothing better than a crab and rock fish combo. Nothing fine nor fancy but it is just plane good, NOR CAL GOLD!!


----------



## ch_br

From this:






To this:







Culminating in this:







And might I say... Damn Delicious!


----------



## Lars

Hot buns, just out of the oven.


----------



## Lars

Label Rouge chicken, pan sauce, mashed potatoes and steamed veggies.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Red lentil tomato coconut soup


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Hot buns, just out of the oven.
> View attachment 211367




And who doesn't like hot buns?


----------



## ENK

Belated from Thanksgiving … 6.5 lbs of potato’s worth: 







Sacrilege around here but I’ll admit I used a fry cutter , which I found in my folks’ pantry unopened with a receipt from 2002 attached.


----------



## tostadas

Picked up an extra bamboo steamer tray over the weekend so I can make larger batches of buns at a time.


----------



## sumis

tostadas said:


> Picked up an extra bamboo steamer tray over the weekend so I can make larger batches of buns at a time.
> View attachment 211503



nice. would you care to share your recipe?

.


----------



## riba

KDSDeluxe said:


> Carbonara
> View attachment 211208
> View attachment 211209


Nice consistency of the sauce!


----------



## Lars

Smørrebrød aka Danish open faced sandwiches. From left to right if the correct order of eating; Pickled herring with curry dressing. Potato with mayo, capers, crispy fried onion and chives. Leverpostej(pork liver pate) with pickled beet.





Of course served with beer and akvavit..!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Lars said:


> Smørrebrød aka Danish open faced sandwiches. From left to right if the correct order of eating; Pickled herring with curry dressing. Potato with mayo, capers, crispy fried onion and chives. Leverpostej(pork liver pate) with pickled beet.
> View attachment 211548
> 
> 
> Of course served with beer and akvavit..!
> View attachment 211547


skål!


----------



## tostadas

sumis said:


> nice. would you care to share your recipe?
> 
> .








Pumpkin Mantou | Food-4Tots | Recipes for Toddlers - Part 2


I particularly like to use pumpkin puree as it gives the mantou a bright yellow look and extra nutritional value. Besides that, pumpkin puree can also make the mantou extra moist and flavourful. These pumpkin mantou are super soft and moist when warm, and remain soft even a couple of hours after...




food-4tots.com





This is pretty close. I reduce the sugar by a bit, and adjust the water depending on how wet the batch of pumpkin puree ends up being.


----------



## MarcelNL

venisom steak, celeriac and potato mash with matured cheese and butter, braised chicory, reduction of beef fond and fresh veggie stock infused with herbs and spices,


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Smørrebrød aka Danish open faced sandwiches. From left to right if the correct order of eating; Pickled herring with curry dressing. Potato with mayo, capers, crispy fried onion and chives. Leverpostej(pork liver pate) with pickled beet.
> View attachment 211548
> 
> 
> Of course served with beer and akvavit..!
> View attachment 211547


Pretty plate, but if that was for dinner, I’d struggle with the herring and liver.

My wife is Swedish and she loves pickled herring. She hasn’t converted me yet, but it’s only been 50 years since we met, so there’s still time.


----------



## sumis

Kgp said:


> Pretty plate, but if that was for dinner, I’d struggle with the herring and liver.
> 
> My wife is Swedish and she loves pickled herring. She hasn’t converted me yet, but it’s only been 50 years since we met, so there’s still time.



You'll get there in time 

The liver paté is a spread – umami, iron, sweetness … You'd like it.

Perfect snack @Lars ! (apart from the curry dressing…)
.


----------



## Lars

Kgp said:


> Pretty plate, but if that was for dinner, I’d struggle with the herring and liver.
> 
> My wife is Swedish and she loves pickled herring. She hasn’t converted me yet, but it’s only been 50 years since we met, so there’s still time.


I get the pickled herring. But you could use your discomfort as an excuse to chase it with more akvavit. Many people do! We do another version where the fish is pan fried first, then pickled. It's one of my favourites.
Leverpostej is not that liver-ish and something even young kids enjoy. It is often served with fried mushrooms and crispy bacon. It could surprise you, I think.


----------



## Lars

sumis said:


> (apart from the curry dressing…)


The curry dressing is not mandatory, but really yummy. You should give it a try.

5 tbsp mayo
3 tbsp creme fraiche
3 Tsp curry
2 parboiled eggs, chopped
3-4 tbsp pickled cucumber, chopped
1 tbsp shallot, chopped
2 tbsp chives, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste


----------



## Lars

Spicy Italian sausage with green lentils and tomato sauce.


----------



## KDSDeluxe




----------



## tostadas

Chinese black bean spare ribs. A few dinners ready to go.


----------



## Lars

Sopa de Albondigas // Mexican meatball soup.


----------



## Lars

Vegans, please look away! Here is a 350g pork chop, seared in a pan, then butter basted over low heat until it came up to 55C. Rested for 10 minutes and served with tomato sauce and a couscous salad. There is plenty of meat leftovers for another meal..!


----------



## camochili

Back from holidays, back in the kitchen...
Turnip cabbage hash browns with pear compote and crunch


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Stuffed peppers with minced meat and rice, seasoned with wax snap bean salad.


----------



## Lars

Chicken and mushroom enchiladas with tomatillo sauce.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Today beef roulades with mustard puree and glazed carrots. Like out of a picture book! The roulades were perfect. Everything went together very well in terms of taste.


----------



## camochili

One pot pearl barley jambalaya


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Explaining not needed


----------



## esoo

First attempt at brioche


----------



## Michi

Texas chili:


----------



## chefwp

esoo said:


> First attempt at brioche


I see some luxurious French toast or bread pudding in your future! Whatever you decide t to use it for, it looks sublime, nice work.


----------



## chefwp

The littles were too busy for us today. I saw this coming so I dug thru the freezer the other day and found some single portions of beef tenderloin hiding in the depths. I'm glad I did too, I thought they were there but hadn't realized how long, they were on the brink. Anyway, we had a stay-at-home date night, beef in red wine demi glace, smashed yukons, and roasted Brussels with reggiano.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

French onion soup.


----------



## Lars

Biksemad with leftover pork and whatever veg was kicking around the fridge. Plus a fried egg and sauce Heinz.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Soup of the day: cabbage turnip. Had some buttered bread with the soup. Some would even call it breaded butter. 







I used 2 knives in parallel, both made by Dan Bidinger:
Daily Knife Pics. Any Knife. Join In!


----------



## Kgp

Lars said:


> Vegans, please look away! Here is a 350g pork chop, seared in a pan, then butter basted over low heat until it came up to 55C. Rested for 10 minutes and served with tomato sauce and a couscous salad. There is plenty of meat leftovers for another meal..!
> View attachment 212073
> 
> View attachment 212074


Now THAT’S a pretty plate that I’d eat!


----------



## Michi

Copycat McRib on Brioche buns.


----------



## Lars

Ras el hanout spiced lamb fillet in a sourdough pita with veggies and tahini sauce.


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Copycat McRib on Brioche buns.
> View attachment 212642


I don’t eat at these fast food places but I know what a McRib is …..and ……Lol, that’s no copycat. …..Elevated McRib.


----------



## MrHiggins

I typically struggle with making pizza, but these turned out pretty good.


----------



## Lars

One of my favorite comfort foods. Marcella Hazan's Bolognese meat sauce with fresh tagliatelle.


----------



## Lars

Chana Masala. So yummy even vegan hating carnivores will like it..


----------



## coxhaus

I made Caldo, Mexican beef soup, today. I topped it with chopped onion, peppers, avocado and cilantro with a little lime. Corn on the cob and Mexican squash is in there on the bottom. You just can't see it.


----------



## MarcelNL

some Angus steak with shii take and reduction of port and fond infused with fresh veggies and herbs , double cooked taters with garlic and rosemary


and red cabbage with apple and balsamic vinegar


----------



## chefwp

Lifecycle of the meatballs


----------



## Kgp

chefwp said:


> Lifecycle of the meatballs
> 
> View attachment 212948
> 
> View attachment 212949
> 
> View attachment 212950
> 
> View attachment 212951


Wasn’t sure how far you were going with the “life cycle”. Thanks for stopping!

btw, I’d eat that!


----------



## Michi

Home-made duck sausage with fried potato with speck.


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti with cherry tomatoes, anchovies and garlic…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this is currently in the process. as kids we called it "herbal chicken soup"

it is a big bowl of *** now. my mom would package me herb mixes to use for pork or chicken and i would use those. now? she is older and couldnt/wouldnt help..so i resort to store bought packages. i cant read chinese. my aunt helped me once. i think i could reverse engineer it, and use smell, and visuals to recreate, but that makes my head hurt just thinking about it. store bought packs it is!!

the bird. my friend used to give me one that quit laying. now? i just buy a silkie chicken. despite the look, it taste like a regular chicken. i vaguely recall my mom saying the black color is considered some thing special to chinese folk. whatever. this bird is at least organic and not engineered in some farm lab. 

the spices and the bird.


----------



## Lars

Potato and chorizo tacos with salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, white onion and cilantro.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Puttanesca


----------



## KDSDeluxe

And caesar salad. My fatty petty from Radiona got a new handle, and convex thinning out with etching. Nice spa!


----------



## parbaked

Lamb stir fry, Thai omelette, miso soup, natto for wifey, sake…


----------



## Edge

boomchakabowwow said:


> this is currently in the process. as kids we called it "herbal chicken soup"
> 
> it is a big bowl of *** now. my mom would package me herb mixes to use for pork or chicken and i would use those. now? she is older and couldnt/wouldnt help..so i resort to store bought packages. i cant read chinese. my aunt helped me once. i think i could reverse engineer it, and use smell, and visuals to recreate, but that makes my head hurt just thinking about it. store bought packs it is!!
> 
> the bird. my friend used to give me one that quit laying. now? i just buy a silkie chicken. despite the look, it taste like a regular chicken. i vaguely recall my mom saying the black color is considered some thing special to chinese folk. whatever. this bird is at least organic and not engineered in some farm lab.
> 
> the spices and the bird.
> 
> View attachment 213063
> View attachment 213062



That black skin makes me wonder if it is this type of chicken.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Edge said:


> That black skin makes me wonder if it is this type of chicken.


the opposite actually. hahah


----------



## Edge

That is just wild. That the fluffy pure white chick could look that dark when turned into meat.


----------



## parbaked

Edge said:


> That is just wild. That the fluffy pure white chick could look that dark when turned into meat.


Skin is black. Breed is silkie chicken. Chinese use it mainly for herbal or medicinal soups…


----------



## Michi

Limoncello in the making. Will be sitting like this for a month before I'll add sugar and dilute it to about 25% alcohol content.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Michi said:


> Limoncello in the making. Will be sitting like this for a month before I'll add sugar and dilute it to about 25% alcohol content.
> View attachment 213200


There quite some lemon peel left on the fruit…

I have made my own Limoncello once from huge Amalfi lemons. Served it to Italian coworkers and they said it was one of the best they ever had…


----------



## Michi

daddy yo yo said:


> There quite some lemon peel left on the fruit…


Yeah, I was lazy. I needed six lemons anyway for lemonade, and that much zest is enough for the infusion.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Mailing your own Limoncello is simple yet delicious. And you know what‘s inside and what isn’t!!!


----------



## blokey

Michi said:


> Limoncello in the making. Will be sitting like this for a month before I'll add sugar and dilute it to about 25% alcohol content.
> View attachment 213200


So that's what people use Spirytus for.


----------



## MarcelNL

just take care you do not use denaturated alcohol or technical alcohol. I make limoncello (or Orangello) occasionally but the high octane alcohol is quite expensive in NL and Be due to alcohol tax.


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> just take care you do not use denaturated alcohol or technical alcohol. I make limoncello (or Orangello) occasionally but the high octane alcohol is quite expensive in NL and Be due to alcohol tax.


Please let me know if you ever find an affordable source; I've ran into the same problem - and the price seems to be far higher than due to tax alone.
So far all my homemade limoncello ambitions went out the window when I realized that for the cost of the pure alcohol I could just go out and buy bottles of Pallini...


----------



## Michi

You can make Limoncello with normal vodka. Just pick the highest alcohol content you can find. Leave it for the same amount of time (3-4 weeks) before adding sugar and diluting. Only difference is that, when you add water to the high-alcohol version, the liquor turns cloudy whereas, with the low-alcohol version, it tends to stay clear.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> You can make Limoncello with normal vodka. Just pick the highest alcohol content you can find. Leave it for the same amount of time (3-4 weeks) before adding sugar and diluting. Only difference is that, when you add water to the high-alcohol version, the liquor turns cloudy whereas, with low-alcohol version, it tends to stay clear.


you can def make it with Vodka, but I find the taste difference (due to differences in extraction I wonder?) large enough to use the high octane stuff. I brought some high grade Alcohol from Italy, perhaps ordering online is worthwile...although regulated good do not fall under the free trade in the EU it should be possible to get smaller quantities shipped.


----------



## jurdon

blokey said:


> So that's what people use Spirytus for.


Some people in Poland drink it pure  There's even technique to drink it, you have to take a deep breath, take a sip and exhale so you don't let alcohol vapors go to your loungs.


----------



## Michi

jurdon said:


> you have to take a deep breath, take a sip and exhale so you don't let alcohol vapors go to your loungs.


Why would anyone do that? Alcohol will defuse splendidly across the alveoli. More bang for the buck…


----------



## MarcelNL

alcohol enema's works too, but if getting drunk is the bang for the buck drinking no taste 95% will do the trick just fine ;-)


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> alcohol enema's works too, but if getting drunk is the bang for the buck drinking no taste 95% will do the trick just fine ;-)


The enema is a lot faster though when you're in a hurry! And it's probably a lot more pleasant than some of the cheap booze...


----------



## Michi

MarcelNL said:


> alcohol enema's works too, but if getting drunk is the bang for the buck drinking no taste 95% will do the trick just fine ;-)


I think I would rather drink it: 2007 Darwin Award.


----------



## Michi

Cajun-inspired chicken rice pan:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

When you spend the morning shoveling four inches of wet, heavy snow, some simple scrambled eggs and shredded Pepper Jack hits the spot!


----------



## Lars

Rack of lamb with Moroccan style lentils and hot mint sauce.


----------



## chefwp

Michi said:


> Limoncello in the making. Will be sitting like this for a month before I'll add sugar and dilute it to about 25% alcohol content.


That looks like it will be delectable and sublime. My MIL is fond of making liqueurs, my favorite is her walnut liqueur.


----------



## daddy yo yo

chefwp said:


> That looks like it will be delectable and sublime. My MIL is fond of making liqueurs, my favorite is her walnut liqueur.


From green walnuts?


----------



## Lars

Pancetta underway..


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chanterelles Parsley tagliatelle with a mushroom green pepper cream sauce and pork tenderloin.


----------



## MarcelNL

Michi said:


> I think I would rather drink it: 2007 Darwin Award.


If you do not adjust the dose the first pass effect may get you, so evolution might help us forget stunts like this.

For the next weeks I probably will not be cooking much, our new house is ready so we now will be busy managing a bunch of contractors for various finishing work , including a kitchen  
I'll drool over the pictures in this thread soon...


----------



## ptolemy

One of the online meat purveyors sent me a nice coupon about a month ago and I got 15lbs of wagyu ground beef for about $6/lbs delivered. Today i made something I don't make often because alone, it takes 3 hrs and it's sorta annoying, heh... So, I called 2 friends and said, I am making meatballs, so if u want to come and help me clean, i'll feed you beer and subs. Well, they brought their wives too... and they brought their own beer.. Win win. 

All of us ended up forming them and I spiced and cooked and them 4 washed dishes... 

I only used 5 lbs of meat and it made 45 meatballs. We ate 1/2 and 1/2 is in the freezer for next time...

I don't claim to be great at meatballs or have an amazing recipe or can do a great sauce, but I know what I like, but mostly, I know what I dislike... which is a tough meatball that falls apart. I think the main reason many people's meatballs are tough or fall apart is they don't use enough panade. I used 1 quart of 1% milk and likely 4 cups of panko. I also precook my onions (5 big ones) and add a large head of garlic (minced last 3 min). I also used 1.5 table spoons of freshly ground pepper about 1 table spoon of salt and bunch of parsley. By using panade, I didn't 'have' to use cheese. I also didn't use pepper flakes/anything else inside meatball. I fried off a small piece and tasted it and it was spot on.

While I was doing all of that, I blended 5 28cans of sanzano's.. into a 12 qt pot. Added 2 tea spoons of pepper flakes, table spoon of salt and 2 table spoons of sugar. Bay leaf and a stems of parsley. I let it simmer for about 90 min or low heat, stirring every 30 min or so...

I fried off the meatballs and then put them in the sauce for an hour and removed the bayleaf/parsley.. 

After that, soft sub roll, provolone and 2-3 meatballs... 

Sauce ended up being chunky and spicy, little sweetness and saltiness. As for wagyu beef, I can't imagine it made a lot of difference, TBO...

I only managed to get formed pic and fried pic... forgot to take it when they were on a place, sorry!


----------



## chefwp

daddy yo yo said:


> From green walnuts?


Sorry, I don't know the variety, only that she gets them from a tree her son has in his yard, they live in North-Rhine Westphalia, Germany. I'll try to inquire.

I can tell you they are similar to the kind you would typically find in your typical local grocery store in the US and that they are not black walnuts...


----------



## esoo

She cooked pork belly for dinner


----------



## Stx00lax

Getting better at my pizza game. Naturally leavened Bianca and Pep using Cairnspring mills flour.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Brown sugar and salt 30 hour-ish dry brine:






















Roast chicken along side garlic and sage mashed potatoes with black pepper gravy and sautéed green beans.


----------



## 1315

Went lite today with sushi (smoked coho, red bell pepper, grn onion, cucs, Szechwan pepper) all cut by Kagekiyo. (Tastes better cut up than eating it like a burrito.) 4 people/6 rolls, sushi didn't make it thru the first quarter of the game.


----------



## 1315

Started on that sushi about 2 months ago!


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Limoncello in the making. Will be sitting like this for a month before I'll add sugar and dilute it to about 25% alcohol content.
> View attachment 213200


Funny... just made sonething similar...
Fermented Moroccan Saltlemon. Quartered the lemons, added lots of seasalt in between, pepper, piment and laurel. poured hot water over it and now it goes into the cellar for min 6 weeks of fermenting. Afterwards it will be a perfect addition to oriental style meats or salads..


----------



## Lars

Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Chicken broth for the next few days. And Ragut alla Bolognese.


----------



## parbaked

Yuzu kosho chicken, tomato and scrambled eggs, stir fried gai lan and miso soup.


----------



## Lars

Sylte aka Danish head cheese.


----------



## camochili

Ricotta-spinach Lasagna


----------



## esoo

May not look like much but the best batch of chicken stock I've made yet. 
Flat of Halal chicken drumsticks, celery, onions, carrots and garlic roasted off in a 425F oven for 45 min. Then thrown into my Staub oval coquette, covered with water and salt, peppercorns, bay leaf and cloves. Put into the oven at slow cooker mode for 12 hours. 

The picture may not show it well, but stock is really dark and rich.


----------



## parbaked

Stir fried lamb with celery, peppers and onions; kaki-fry aka panko fried oysters with Japanese tartar sauce; gai lan; hiyayakko tofu; miso soup and wifey’s natto…


----------



## tostadas

Ez weeknight meal. Dim sum style black bean garlic spare ribs and some steamed greens.


----------



## Borealhiker

parbaked said:


> Stir fried lamb with celery, peppers and onions; kaki-fry aka panko fried oysters with Japanese tartar sauce; gai lan; hiyayakko tofu; miso soup and wifey’s natto…
> View attachment 213699
> 
> View attachment 213702
> View attachment 213701
> View attachment 213704
> View attachment 213703
> View attachment 213700


That kaki fry looks absolutely delicious. And of course…. Natto


----------



## MrHiggins

Living at 7,000 feet in the high, dry desert of New Mexico, I've always been reluctant to bake bread. I shouldn't have been! Here's a loaf of the King Arthur Flour oat bread. It turns out great, even way up here!


----------



## Lars

I came across a recipe for Puy lentils and it said they are traditionally served with sausages, so I made a batch of Toulouse sausages. Rustic pork sausages flavoured with garlic, nutmeg, wine and cognac. It went terribly well with the lentils and a dollop of Dijon mustard..


----------



## chefwp

I took a break from work over lunch and made something new-to-me. Here it is fresh out of the oven, Lottchen's Kirschkuchen (sunken lemon-cherry cake).


----------



## daddy yo yo

Sometimes it’s the simple things that surprise you most:






Stilton Blue cheese with blueberry jam on toast.

For decades I‘ve been too arrogant to believe that there can be good cheeses outside of France. But „even the British“ make unbelievably delicious cheeses - and so many of them.

I say that with all due respect and quite a bit of self-criticism. In fact, I have never had any bad food in the UK - quite the contrary!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i braised some pork shoulder for "chinese hamburgers" Qua Bao!!


----------



## parbaked

Spaghetti alla carbonara…


----------



## 1315

Weather calmed, so I got to set some pots for Dungeness crab. The only knife involved was a North Arm MagnaCut fillet for the salmon, (caught in October).


----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> I took a break from work over lunch and made something new-to-me. Here it is fresh out of the oven, Lottchen's Kirschkuchen (sunken lemon-cherry cake).


Made for pretty plates and was delicious. I'd make this again.


----------



## Lars

Crème Dubarry // Couliflower soup


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Lasagne from yesterday and today chicken provence.


----------



## tostadas

Bone broth from leftovers saved up over the course of a month.


----------



## Lars

Apparently French pasta dishes are a thing  
This was pretty nice and really simple; Tagliatelle with prawns, cherry tomatoes and pistou.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I know I post them a lot but what can I say? I love a good frittata.


----------



## AT5760

@chefwp mind sharing the recipe for that cake?


----------



## chefwp

AT5760 said:


> @chefwp mind sharing the recipe for that cake?


not at all, it came out of Luisa Weiss's "Classic German Baking" which I currently have out from the library. I had already snapped a pic because this is something I'll definitely be making again.


----------



## Greenbriel

Bulgogi Style Tofu (got a tofu press and I'm going slightly crazy with it).


----------



## chefwp

Today I found in my fridge an over abundance of greens that needed to be used. My initial plan was to run out for a piece of salmon, but work had other plans for me. I settled for one of my favorite comfort foods to go with a big salad, cavatappi-n-cheese.


----------



## Michi

chefwp said:


> Today I found in my fridge an over abundance of greens that needed to be used.


That looks spectacular! I love the vibrant colours!


----------



## Michi

Home-made Bratwurst. Salad with a balsamic vinegar glaze, olive oil, honey-fermented garlic, Aji Rojo from the garden, and parsley-lemon pesto.


----------



## Lars

I can't understand why people don't like chicken breast  
Here is a slow grown, free range one. Dry brined over night and cooked simply in a pan. Crispy skin and juicy meat with a deep chicken flavour.
With sautéed spuds, a herby salad and tzatziki it was a real treat..!


----------



## MarcelNL

Lars said:


> I can't understand why people don't like chicken breast
> Here is a slow grown, free range one. Dry brined over night and cooked simply in a pan. Crispy skin and juicy meat with a deep chicken flavour.
> With sautéed spuds, a herby salad and tzatziki it was a real treat..!
> View attachment 214391


IME it's easily explained by a lack of skill and or interest in proper preparation....it took my GF about a year to unlearn the notion that you need to heat the heck out of all meat in order to 'sear it', not understanding that there is a real risk of ending up with a piece of shoe sole....she still struggles a bit but understands the difference.


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> IME it's easily explained by a lack of skill and or interest in proper preparation....it took my GF about a year to unlearn the notion that you need to heat the heck out of all meat in order to 'sear it', not understanding that there is a real risk of ending up with a piece of shoe sole....she still struggles a bit but understands the difference.


Agreed and a good chicken doesn't hurt either..


----------



## Rangen

Lars said:


> I can't understand why people don't like chicken breast


Because it is truly awful when overcooked, as it usually is.

Overcooking it is the easiest thing in the world, as with fish. You have to have a plan, in order to get a different outcome.


----------



## Lars

Rangen said:


> Because it is truly awful when overcooked, as it usually is.
> 
> Overcooking it is the easiest thing in the world, as with fish. You have to have a plan, in order to get a different outcome.


Not overcooking it should be your plan then..!


----------



## RonB

If you follow the USDA guidelines for cooking chicken, the breast will be overcooked and dry. But since there a lot of idiots out there, it's safer to recommend over cooking chicken.

At 158° F, it takes less than 30 seconds to kill any little nasties, (please note the use of correct scientific terminology  ), and the temp will continue to rise when you pull it. AND the breast will still be juicy...

You can pull at a lower temp, but will have to rest longer.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Butternut squash, lentil gorgonzola salad with krakow sausage.


----------



## MowgFace

Lars said:


> I can't understand why people don't like chicken breast
> 
> View attachment 214391



In the US most of our chickens are factory grown and fed corn and other garbage, so they already aren’t very flavorful. Then as others have said we have been taught that chicken will kill you, so you better make it charcoal to be safe. 

Usually I hate on chicken in jest, due to how most “normies” in the states like their chicken.


----------



## Kgp

MarcelNL said:


> IME it's easily explained by a lack of skill and or interest in proper preparation....it took my GF about a year to unlearn the notion that you need to heat the heck out of all meat in order to 'sear it', not understanding that there is a real risk of ending up with a piece of shoe sole....she still struggles a bit but understands the difference.


I use Serious Eats method for sous vide bone in chicken breast. Perfect every time.


----------



## Jovidah

Lars said:


> I can't understand why people don't like chicken breast
> Here is a slow grown, free range one. Dry brined over night and cooked simply in a pan. Crispy skin and juicy meat with a deep chicken flavour.
> With sautéed spuds, a herby salad and tzatziki it was a real treat..!
> View attachment 214391


My issue is that, while breasts from better birds can be quite tasty, they still tend to inferior to the legs of the same birds...and on top of that the legs tend to be cheaper too. And never dry out.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I don't know, ham and cheese jo-jo's?  

Three smaller Russet's that need to get used up. Let's see... Here's some ham... And here's a little wedge of Pepper Jack... Half a lime...

Yeah. Ham and Cheese Jo-Jo's with a garlic, lime, and smoked paprika aioli.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Over cooked seafood is a no no


----------



## deltaplex

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I don't know, ham and cheese jo-jo's?
> 
> Three smaller Russet's that need to get used up. Let's see... Here's some ham... And here's a little wedge of Pepper Jack... Half a lime...
> 
> Yeah. Ham and Cheese Jo-Jo's with a garlic, lime, and smoked paprika aioli.


I had only ever heard these called jo jos once I moved to MN, interesting that other places call them that, too.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

deltaplex said:


> I had only ever heard these called jo jos once I moved to MN, interesting that other places call them that, too.



We've been calling them that here for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Lars

Finally got around to trying Ottolenghi's recipe for mejadra. Thank you @jaydee and @KDSDeluxe for the recommendation. It was great and went well with the lamb rump and mint sauce I cooked too.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

I had today also Ottolenghi roasted cauliflower pistachio pomegranate salad.


----------



## esoo

I baked trying a new recipe


----------



## ptolemy

I picked up a rib roast (3 bone). Took off the bones and trimmed it a bit. Going to make soup from the 3 ribs... (stock). 
Cut into ribeyes and added salt/garlic powder and thyme and prepared for sous vide, which I will do tomorrow.

They ended up being approx 1.5" thick. I trussed them, so they won't fall apart. Pretty decent marbling for choice beef.


----------



## Kgp

ptolemy said:


> I picked up a rib roast (3 bone). Took off the bones and trimmed it a bit. Going to make soup from the 3 ribs... (stock).
> Cut into ribeyes and added salt/garlic powder and thyme and prepared for sous vide, which I will do tomorrow.
> 
> They ended up being approx 1.5" thick. I trussed them, so they won't fall apart. Pretty decent marbling for choice beef.
> 
> View attachment 214620


What time tomorrow? I’ve got a cheap Malbec I can bring.


----------



## jaydee

Lars said:


> Finally got around to trying Ottolenghi's recipe for mejadra.


Glad you like it. Ottolenghi´s recipes are always so spot on, I think his books are really worth it and quite wonderful.
We often make the ratatoullie and the paella from "plenty", the mejadra and the salmon with spinach and zataar.
Should try some new ones... Many recipes of his can be found on the net BTW.

Thanks for all the nice photographs of your dishes. Quite inspiring and beautiful to look at.


----------



## ptolemy

Kgp said:


> What time tomorrow? I’ve got a cheap Malbec I can bring.


5-6pm, and sounds good!


----------



## Kgp

If I still lived in Maine I’d take you up on it.


----------



## Borealhiker

deltaplex said:


> I had only ever heard these called jo jos once I moved to MN, interesting that other places call them that, too.


TIL……Jo Jo potatoes. I’ve been around for quite a few decades and have never heard of Jo Jo’s ……Pennsylvania,West coast, Midwest and especially Minnesota ….nope……how exciting! Lol, Christmas week is going to be Jo Jo week


----------



## Lars

Who likes chicken legs? Lot's of flavour, easy to cook and you get to chew on cartilage and gnaw on bones. Yummy. 

Poulet Basquaise.


----------



## camochili

Vegetarian calzone with savoy cabbage and black salsify


----------



## martinhuber

camochili said:


> Vegetarian calzone with savoy cabbage and black salsify
> View attachment 214780
> View attachment 214781
> View attachment 214782
> View attachment 214783
> View attachment 214784
> View attachment 214785



Damn thats looking gooooood!!


----------



## esoo

Baked a challah for the wife as she is celebrating Hannukah.


----------



## Rideon66

Made some Caprese salad with black truffle oil for lunch while the pot of Guinness stew simmers for dinner.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Irish S9da Bread. 

stew is in the oven.


----------



## luuogle

Steamed oysters with a nuoc cham sauce, fried shallot and green onion.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Got told I had to bring an appetizer to my mother in law's today. She likes squash. I had an idea that evolved as I went.

I had a couple Granny Smiths in the fridge and a half a bag of pecans on the shelf...





Roasted squash, apples and pecans with a maple glaze, cinnamon, thyme and melted cheese.

I basically made it up in my head and I was pretty nervous. It isn't the most adventurous eating crowd. But much to my delight my MIL loved it. So much so that she had me dish the remainder up and put it in her fridge. She doesn't save a lot of left overs.

Several other folks complimented it too so that was great! I think I'd up my cinnamon ratio and lower the thyme ratio a bit next go around but all in all I'm calling it a success.


----------



## BazookaJoe

My wife and I early gifted each other a Roccbox pizza oven for Christmas (got it on a Black Friday sale). This was my second attempt... first one resulted in perforated pizzas making a big mess. So learning from my mistakes, had another go at it. Simple Margherita pie. Still a learning curve to go, but quite tasty. The oven is performing great despite my lack of experience.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Got told I had to bring an appetizer to my mother in law's today. She likes squash. I had an idea that evolved as I went.
> 
> I had a couple Granny Smiths in the fridge and a half a bag of pecans on the shelf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted squash, apples and pecans with a maple glaze, cinnamon, thyme and melted cheese.
> 
> I basically made it up in my head and I was pretty nervous. It isn't the most adventurous eating crowd. But much to my delight my MIL in loved it. So much so that she had me dish the remainder up and put it in her fridge. She doesn't save a lot of left overs.
> 
> Several other folks complimented it too so that was great! I think I'd up my cinnamon ratio and lower the thyme ratio a bit next go around but all in all I'm calling it a success.


What type cheese?


----------



## Rideon66

boomchakabowwow said:


> Irish S9da Bread.
> 
> stew is in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 214853


Nice we did the Irish brown bread with the Guinness stew this even.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Borealhiker said:


> What type cheese?



A good sharp cheddar and some Monterey Jack. About 2:1 Jack to Cheddar. I was worried the cheddar would be over powering.


----------



## Borealhiker

HumbleHomeCook said:


> A good sharp cheddar and some Monterey Jack. About 2:1 Jack to Cheddar. I was worried the cheddar would be over powering.


Cheddar, cinnamon and apples=good. Never tasted with squash I don’t think. How’d the Knot do? Crack at all?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Borealhiker said:


> Cheddar, cinnamon and apples=good. Never tasted with squash I don’t think. How’d the Knot do? Crack at all?



It did very well. No cracking. It's an interesting knife.

Now that I've used it all weekend in a variety of ways, I plan to do a little write up. I promised Michael some feedback and figured I might as well share with the forum too.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

The lamb stew from tonight.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Had a 3-household-burger-feast yesterday evening:















For the fancy eaters (me), I brought Stilton blue cheese and blueberry jam, as well as goat cheese with dried papaya, and beetroot with honey and balsamic vinegar…

Knife used was a standard UX10 gyuto from Misono I bought from BST:






Daily Knife Pics. Any Knife. Join In!


Hatsukokoro Kurosagi 180




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Roast Chicken and Salad


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Made some Ketchup today


----------



## Lars

Chickpea and harissa soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

KDSDeluxe said:


> Roast Chicken and Salad
> View attachment 214952
> View attachment 214953


i think very little trumps a roasted chicken. in my youth, that was my go-to cook when i did a meal for a woman at my home for the first time.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think very little trumps a roasted chicken. in my youth, that was my go-to cook when i did a meal for a woman at my home for the first time.


For me one of my favorite dishes with beautiful childhood memories. Grandma made the best. I love it.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> For me one of my favorite dishes with beautiful childhood memories. Grandma made the best. I love it.


My grandma had always made the chicken die another time in the oven…  Mine is so much better!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ahhaha..

the full house perfumed by roasting chicken is quite the Siren's song..as far as the first home cooked date is concerned. 

i've done it for my non cooking friend and gone out the back door when the doorbell rings. i've often wished i could have seen the cutting up of the bird by those heathens. whatever. just part of my wingman duties.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

daddy yo yo said:


> My grandma had always made the chicken die another time in the oven…  Mine is so much better!


Grandma and Grandpa had a small farm. We butchered ourselves. Grandma always made the fried chicken with a brown filling. It was so delicious. Unfortunately I don't know what the filling was. I loved kettle meat the most when we slaughtered. That was the best.


----------



## Koop

boomchakabowwow said:


> Irish S9da Bread.
> 
> stew is in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 214853



Looks good! My wife makes a great Irish soda bread.


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> We've been calling them that here for as long as I can remember.


I have never heard the term, Jo Jo. I learn something all the time on this site.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Baked potatoes with spinach and gorgonzola filling.


----------



## Heckel7302

Been trying to bring some Korean dishes into the rotation. Spicy pork with assorted banchan: picked daikon and cucumber, king oyster mushrooms, and Chinese greens.


----------



## ptolemy

ptolemy said:


> I picked up a rib roast (3 bone). Took off the bones and trimmed it a bit. Going to make soup from the 3 ribs... (stock).
> Cut into ribeyes and added salt/garlic powder and thyme and prepared for sous vide, which I will do tomorrow.
> 
> They ended up being approx 1.5" thick. I trussed them, so they won't fall apart. Pretty decent marbling for choice beef.
> 
> View attachment 214620



first one cooked!


----------



## Lars

Spaghetti all' Amatriciana with homemade pancetta.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Gnocchi with cherry tomatoes, spinach and salsiccia meatballs.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Carrot harissa pomegranate salad with steak.


----------



## Greenbriel

Lars said:


> Chickpea and harissa soup.
> View attachment 214977


Haven't said it in a few months, but dammit Lars, your plates are always so simple and utterly gorgeous.


----------



## Greenbriel

Tuna tostadas with mango salsa (riff on a Bobby Flay recipe from the Bolo days). 






And mussels with chorizo from Mark Bittman. Simplest Mussels recipe I've ever come across, and very good. Bread fried in olive oil and rubbed with garlic and tomatoes. This link should work even if you don't subscribe to NYT Cooking. apparently they let you share 10 recipes a month now. Smart.

Happy Holidays KKF!


----------



## coxhaus

We had a big northern blow in, and our temp is going to drop from 50 degrees F to 17 tonight. So, I made Taco soup to keep us warm. Deer cutlets for dinner.


----------



## Dan-

Soffrito for soup and finished product. The pancetta is from some place in Queens.


----------



## chefwp

It's a Christmas miracle! <early>

Ok, that's dramatic, but foccacia and antipasto is a meal the kids still get excited about.


----------



## ahhactive

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Slow and low pork belly


----------



## Michi

Honey mustard garlic chicken with mushrooms and smoked speck. Cream sauce made with demi-glace and cognac.


----------



## chefwp

KDSDeluxe said:


> Carrot harissa


Please tell us more about "carrot harissa"
roasted?


----------



## KDSDeluxe

chefwp said:


> Please tell us more about "carrot harissa"
> roasted?


ingredients

800 g carrots
60 g pomegranate seeds
10 g coriander leaves
2 tablespoons rose harissa
2 tsp honey
2 tsp cumin seeds
2 tsp lemon juice
20g melted butter
Salt
olive oil

Peel the carrots and cut back the green to 1-2 cm. Divide larger carrots or cut into sticks. Mix together the butter, 1 tbsp olive oil, cumin, honey, harissa, and 1 tsp salt, then use this to mix the carrots thoroughly. Preheat the oven to 230°C for a fan oven.
Spread the carrots on the baking tray lined with baking paper and bake for about 12-14 minutes until they are tender and al dente. Allow to cool, mix with lemon juice and serve sprinkled with coriander and pomegranate seeds.

The recipe is very simple and really tasty.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Potato soup. today it was really good could have been because of the tested the new Kamon's


----------



## Kgp

-8 degrees f with wind 30-50 mph. Not going anywhere so have to do something to pass the time. Bread is Simple Crusty White Bread from serious eats. Hope it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## coxhaus

Having a late lunch. I made deer cutlets in my copper pan. It browns fast. I maybe could have used less than 3 minutes. I was going to make them last night but I ended up drinking too much to cook. I put Mango Pickapeppa on my deer cutlet instead of gravy. I used Louisiana hot sauce on my home grow collard greens. I wanted to cook Lars's harissa carrots, but my wife did not want complicated as we were cooking Texas Trash also.

We are having a nice Stags Leap cab with it. It is too cold to go anywhere. so why not have a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## chefwp

After seasoning and a light dusting of Wondra flour, it's into a hot oiled pan to develop some color/texture/flavor



Then the pan is deglazed with chicken stock, careful to get all the tasty brown bits from the pan's surface, then some commercial BBQ sauce is added, heat to low, and a lid to braise the rest of the way.




This is how I make stovetop BBQ chicken thighs.


----------



## coxhaus

Yes, it is too cold to grill if you are in the USA right now. My kids and grandkids wanted ribs for Christmas eve, but it is too cold out. I guess I am going to cook roasted chicken and potatoes using the oven.


----------



## chefwp

coxhaus said:


> Yes, it is too cold to grill if you are in the USA right now. My kids and grandkids wanted ribs for Christmas eve, but it is too cold out. I guess I am going to cook roasted chicken and potatoes using the oven.


You ain't kidding, it's -2 F here now (-19C for you folks that use a less archaic way to measure things)! I think we have it easy compared to much of the rest of the upper US.


----------



## M1k3

coxhaus said:


> Yes, it is too cold to grill if you are in the USA right now. My kids and grandkids wanted ribs for Christmas eve, but it is too cold out. I guess I am going to cook roasted chicken and potatoes using the oven.


Not for everyone....


----------



## parbaked

Roast beast, creamed spinach, twice baked potato, tiny avocado & tomato salad and a flat Yorkshire pudding…


----------



## chefwp

When we had children my wife started her German family's tradition of doing an advent calendar for the kids leading up to Christmas. She does this by hanging numbered small gift bags over our sliding glass door. Inside the bag can be a small gift, candy, or an activity. I contributed two ideas that became annual events. One is to drive around the neighborhoods looking at all the Christmas lights, something my dad did with us. Many folks in the US tend to go all out in their displays. The other idea was "ice cream for breakfast," which we did this morning and which I always make blueberry/toasted-pecan/spelt pancakes to go with.


----------



## coxhaus

It's that time of year to make Texas trash again. I use my large Le Creuset pot as it bakes in the oven well. This is a family tradition for me. I grandmother made it for me when I was a small boy.


----------



## Borealhiker

coxhaus said:


> It's that time of year to make Texas trash again. I use my large Le Creuset pot as it bakes in the oven well. This is a family tradition for me. I grandmother made it for me when I was a small boy.
> View attachment 215871
> 
> View attachment 215872


 I made mine Thursday. This was something my mom always made at Christmas time and I continue her tradition.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Just did Christmas with our girls. I made a lamb roast:






The rest of the meal is here:





Christmas Meal...?


There will just be six of us this year and it'll be more of a late lunch/early dinner. I'm thinking about shaking up tradition and going "event regional" with Israeli/Mediterranean Middle Eastern dishes and flavors. Note, I didn't say authentic. These are flavors my wife is still testing out...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## coxhaus

My wife made roast chicken using my large copper pan. I drank wine and did not get a picture when it first came out of the oven. She cooked 2 chickens and one them was eaten by the time i took the picture. I am so happy she is using bigger knives.


----------



## DamageInc

Christmas dinner.

Made veal bone demi glace as base for the sauce, put a few dry aged pork roasts on the rotisserie, pan fried a few duck breasts, caramelized fingerling potatoes, stewed red cabbage, and made a kale and orange salad.


----------



## camochili

A merry christmas to everyone here, posting fantastic food and dishes over the year. Hooe you are having a great time.


----------



## Michi

Tomato soup with rye bread cheese sandwich.


----------



## esoo

Christmas Eve dinner 





Turkey, flank steak, spanakopita, stuffing, mashed potatoes, mashed sweet potatoes, blood and white sausage, beet salad, lingonberry sauce, pickled pumpkin, gravy. Few planned dishes were missing as those guest decided not to drive in the weather.


----------



## camochili

We decided to do a nice and easy christmaslunch to suit all our veggies, carnivores etc. So we did Raclette, what is quite usual in Germany. To add an extra pinch of flavour we did two specials. Portwine onions and marinated figs.


----------



## camochili

a few more of the result


----------



## Lars

Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.

Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Ahhh. Christmas morning. Wife and I in bed. she leans in and whispers seductively, “can you make pancakes?”


----------



## chefwp

Lars said:


> Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.
> 
> Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.


I wish you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Lars

chefwp said:


> I wish you a speedy and full recovery.


Thank you!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Lars said:


> Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.
> 
> Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.
> View attachment 215963



I noticed you hadn't been posting. You had a helluva daily streak!

Get better soon friend and Merry Christmas.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Lars said:


> Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.
> 
> Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.
> View attachment 215963


dang...that is your recovery meal? mine would be a spoonful of peanut butter and oyster crackers on the side.


----------



## Lars

boomchakabowwow said:


> dang...that is your recovery meal? mine would be a spoonful of peanut butter and oyster crackers on the side.


I was suprised too, but that's what I craved. Went down a treat!


----------



## camochili

Lars said:


> Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.
> 
> Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.
> View attachment 215963


get well soon. hope no long covid symptoms will remain.


----------



## Bear

Lars said:


> Covid-19 finally caught up with me this week, so I have been on a diet of paracetamol and bad television. This is the first meal I've cooked in five days. Hopefully my appetite is back permanently.
> 
> Steak with sautéed potatoes and bearnaise sauce.
> View attachment 215963


You've got your appetite back, hope you could taste it, it'd be a shame to waste that beautiful steak.
Hope everything is well my friend.


----------



## chefwp

Our little family's Christmas dinner tradition, riffing on my wife's parent's Xmas Eve tradition, meat fondue<oil>. Various meats, 4 sauces, pickles, olives, and toasted baguette (in toaster at time of this pic)



Clockwise from the to right in pic below: meatballs, smoked mini sausages, marinated ribeye, Korean-style pork belly, and beef tenderloin


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

What do you do when you have a bunch of Middle Eastern type leftovers?

You make naan bread pizza of course. 

Lamb and onions sauteed in garlic butter, rosemary pesto, roasted garlic yogurt sauce with parm, Jack, and feta.


----------



## ptolemy

DamageInc said:


> Christmas dinner.
> 
> Made veal bone demi glace as base for the sauce, put a few dry aged pork roasts on the rotisserie, pan fried a few duck breasts, caramelized fingerling potatoes, stewed red cabbage, and made a kale and orange salad.
> 
> View attachment 215924
> View attachment 215925



that copper pot looks awersome and large... but if it's nickel or SS, it's about 8l max ? looks like it's 3.5mm too


----------



## ahhactive

Holiday Prime Rib. with corn and cream spinach


----------



## DamageInc

ptolemy said:


> that copper pot looks awersome and large... but if it's nickel or SS, it's about 8l max ? looks like it's 3.5mm too


It's 28cm diameter, I think around 8 liters. 2,5mm thick copper with stainless steel inside. Bought it in E. Dehillerin on a road trip to Paris 10 years ago.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Breakfast


----------



## Migraine

Was working yesterday so have just done Christmas Dinner for the two of us today.


----------



## Lars

Thanks for the get well wishes, guys. I appreciate it.

Homemade Italien sausage with lentils, tomato sauce and steamed broccoli.


----------



## coxhaus

Lars said:


> Thanks for the get well wishes, guys. I appreciate it.
> 
> Homemade Italien sausage with lentils, tomato sauce and steamed broccoli.
> View attachment 216094


Nice. I hope you have your taste back as I lost mine for about 2 weeks. It came back slowly over time. Salt and sugar were my only tastes when I had Covid. I hated it.


----------



## Lars

coxhaus said:


> Nice. I hope you have your taste back as I lost mine for about 2 weeks. It came back slowly over time. Salt and sugar were my only tastes when I had Covid. I hated it.


Thanks. I can still taste and smell and I really hope it stays that way. My brother lost hist sense of taste for a long time. That sucked big time.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Todays christmas diner for friends


----------



## camochili

Something to come down from the christmas feast...
Curly kale-Ricotta Canneloni


----------



## ptolemy

DamageInc said:


> It's 28cm diameter, I think around 8 liters. 2,5mm thick copper with stainless steel inside. Bought it in E. Dehillerin on a road trip to Paris 10 years ago.


awww, that's super nice, but i think it's largest they make in SS interior. i was hoping you had a 90's unicorn that's 32cm and 12qts and 3.2mm , i heard they made a small run of those and stopped due to too many defects....


----------



## chefwp

What should you do the next day with all the fondue leftovers?

I think the obvious answer is FONDEUX!


----------



## Greasylake

Tuna tataki, tomorrow will probably make some rolls with the trimmings


----------



## Michi

San Francisco-Style Vietnamese American Garlic Noodles:


----------



## DamageInc

Baked some bread. Tipo-00 as base, with malted barley flour and burnt rye flour for depth and a little bitterness. Total proofing time 26 hours.


----------



## RonB

Our Son took a Irish soda bread class at a flour mill local to him, (Austin TX), several months ago, and he enjoyed it. I've been gently trying to get him interested in baking bread for a while, so I decided to let him bake an overnight no knead bread to compare the processes while he was home for Christmas. The only difference he noticed in the process was the overnight rise of the yeast bread, (whole wheat). He is now interested and will try it at home. Here is his first try at yeasted bread, (100% whole wheat):






He was pleased with how it turned out, but thought it was a bit bland. I told him I wasn't surprised because it only had four ingredients, and that I chose the simplest recipe I could find just to make it simple. I'm pretty sure he will be looking for a recipe that should have more flavor. I did mention that he could sub beer for the water with a slight adjustment.


----------



## coxhaus

RonB said:


> Our Son took a Irish soda bread class at a flour mill local to him, (Austin TX), several months ago, and he enjoyed it. I've been gently trying to get him interested in baking bread for a while, so I decided to let him bake an overnight no knead bread to compare the processes while he was home for Christmas. The only difference he noticed in the process was the overnight rise of the yeast bread, (whole wheat). He is now interested and will try it at home. Here is his first try at yeasted bread, (100% whole wheat):
> 
> View attachment 216252
> 
> 
> He was pleased with how it turned out, but thought it was a bit bland. I told him I wasn't surprised because it only had four ingredients, and that I chose the simplest recipe I could find just to make it simple. I'm pretty sure he will be looking for a recipe that should have more flavor. I did mention that he could sub beer for the water with a slight adjustment.


Is it the mill in Dripping Springs? I took a pasta class there and it was fun. We drank wine the whole-time making pasta. There flour is great. We buy it.


----------



## Lars

Cheese omelette.


----------



## chefwp

Thatsa one a spicia meat-a-ball!


----------



## Lars

Poulet rouge a la moutarde de dijon // chicken braised with bacon, wine and stock - finished with dijon mustard, tarragon and creme fraiche.


----------



## Michi

Turkey ballotine. We had lots of guests and things got busy, so there was no time to take any more photos. This was served with gravy made from the turkey bones and drippings, Bavarian potato dumplings, roast honey garlic carrots, and a rocket salad with roast pumpkin, fennel, goat cheese, and pine nuts.


----------



## ch_br

Tonight's on deck meal...

Exclusively used this Lilla Nordanskog 225mm monosteel 26c3 gyuto for prep on the blade's inagural run.


----------



## btbyrd

Local fat man prepares the Christmas roast.







Knives were a 270 Togiharu suji for trimming, a hankotsu for bonin', and a 11" vintage K-Sab to do the carving.


----------



## parbaked

Craved some lighter Asian fare the past couple of dinners following the holiday binge…
Scrambled eggs with tomatoes, gailan with pork and hiyayakko tofu




Mapo tofu with the same gailan dish and a cucumber, tomato salad…


----------



## Michi

Skordalia, Kalamata olives, hummus, and romesco with home-made pita bread.


----------



## Lars

75% Tipo 00 + 25% whole-wheat flour fermented overnight and baked in a dutch oven.


----------



## ch_br

Finished meal _(pretty much thrown on the plate)_

Iron cast seared, then slow cooked, 2 day dry brined Prime NY Strips.

Garlic and thyme potato medley, with pan roasted Brussels of Balsamic vinaigrette and Maraschino Cherry.

The local wine Botique didn't have any quality French Pinot Noir for my rustic meal plan , so I opted for the Sea Smoke Ten.

Those strips are so big (literally 3-3.5" thick) that 3 of us split the smaller one and we still have ~22oz left in the big boy.

Not a bad little meal to thank our host for the extended room and board for the holidays.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this needs no introduction. i had to remove the head to fit it into my biggest steaming option pot. the wok.


----------



## Lars

Duck carnitas tacos with avocado, salsa verde, habanero hot sauce, pickled onion and cilantro.


----------



## Edge

Such good looking food.


----------



## parbaked

Fried rice made with the last of the holiday roast beef.




Served with Hokkaido scallops two ways: sashimi with cucumber on shiso 




And seared with soy sauce and butter 




Veg was komatsuna with eggs


----------



## Lars

Broccoli gratin.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

sorry no pics I am willing to post. they were a hot mess. 

I made a dish I tasted last week. I am shocked it tasted the same. my noodles were not perfect as the restaurant, but easily remedies for the next time.

(I might post a leftover pic)

I made ANT CLIMBING UP A TREE!! weirdest dish name ever.


----------



## Edge

boomchakabowwow said:


> sorry no pics I am willing to post. they were a hot mess.
> 
> I made a dish I tasted last week. I am shocked it tasted the same. my noodles were not perfect as the restaurant, but easily remedies for the next time.
> 
> (I might post a leftover pic)
> 
> I made ANT CLIMBING UP A TREE!! weirdest dish name ever.



Now that is a photo I would love to see.


----------



## Michi

Porterhouse steak with truffle butter, roast potatoes, and honey-garlic roasted carrots.


----------



## camochili

Closing the year with our quick dinner yesterday. Wishing you all a great evening. 
Tortellini with hokkaido and spinach


----------



## Eziemniak

Prawn som tam


----------



## mengwong

Dessert, no actual cooking. 335mm by MSicard. Happy new year, everybody.


----------



## parbaked

Last real cooking of the year…
Shogayaki pork




Maguro butsu aka Japanese tuna poke 




Grilled king trumpet mushrooms with soy butter.




Veg was komatsuna with tomato and egg


----------



## Lars

Roast pork belly sandwich with dijonnaise, red cabbage and pickles.


----------



## dhruan

More like a post dining photo… 
”After the party” 

Was a little rusty at start not having opened oysters in ages but got back up to speed pretty quick. Nearby store surprised me, they had two different oyster varieties and the cheaper Bretagne oysters that I picked were only 2,49€ a piece. Big, fat and juicy, nice clean salinity, really not bad at all. I actually preferred the riesling (Ruppertsberger Imperial Riesling) with them over ”The Standard” (Veuve Clicquot Brut NV). Too bad our nearby liquor store had run out of Ruinart Blanc de Blancs… that would have been perfect  

There have been worse starts to a new year…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

1st meal I cooked of 2023. Wife and I visited the fishermen on the docks. Score.


----------



## Bear

I've been craving beef ribs, I couldn't find any big plates so I scavenged up what I could find, for just a bunch of parts and pieces they really came out good.


----------



## Delat

For some reason I had pork belly candy on my mind.






My daughter did a “valley girl” christmas-themed narration for this IG video. Recipe in the description if anyone’s interested.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Had a nice lobster bawl with the family to round out the year...it's no crawfish but they'll do.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Carbonara


----------



## camochili

Five types of onions tarte


----------



## Kgp

camochili said:


> Five types of onions tarte
> View attachment 217336
> View attachment 217337
> View attachment 217338
> View attachment 217339
> View attachment 217340


Is there a recipe for this? looks fantastic!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Coq au vin with buttery mashed potatoes:
















Knife used was a K390 stainless clad wa-gyuto with Snakewood handle from @Andrei Markin that I purchased from @Bico Doce a while ago.

The pics also include a Le Creuset pot that my gf gave me for Christmas. What a present!


----------



## SwampDonkey

daddy yo yo said:


> Coq au vin with buttery mashed potatoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife used was a K390 stainless clad wa-gyuto with Snakewood handle from @Andrei Markin that I purchased from @Bico Doce a while ago.
> 
> The pics also include a Le Creuset pot that my gf gave me for Christmas. What a present!


Coq au Vin is one of my favorite meals to make with a new knife to get a feel for how it performs across a broad range of product. Looks great


----------



## Lars

Pork belly tacos with avocado and apple guacamole, salsa verde, habanero hot sauce and cilantro.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Eggplant lemon risotto


----------



## DitmasPork

Applewood and Hickory Smoked Strip Steak and Rack of Lamb.


----------



## Lars

Duck breast with a spiced sauce inspired by this recipe from Pierre Koffmann. With glazed carrots and roast celeriac. It was all delicious, but the sauce was amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## deltaplex

Lars said:


> Duck breast with a spiced sauce inspired by this recipe from Pierre Koffmann. With glazed carrots and roast celeriac. It was all delicious, but the sauce was amazing. Highly recommended.
> View attachment 217661


I'm going to steal this for the next farm duck to hit the table.


----------



## parbaked

Steamed Dungeness crab and clam chowder…













Served with Louis dressing, cocktail sauce, avocado salad and sourdough from Jane the Baker…


----------



## boomchakabowwow

parbaked said:


> Steamed Dungeness crab and clam chowder…
> View attachment 217704
> View attachment 217702
> View attachment 217700
> View attachment 217701
> 
> Served with Louis dressing, cocktail sauce, avocado salad and sourdough from Jane the Baker…
> View attachment 217703


I like it all. even your cool dinner table!!!


----------



## Edge

Oh my gosh, such good looking food.

Can you tell me more about avocado / apple guacamole ?

And that 5 onion dish that looks like a pie. I've never heard of that either.

I find such interesting things by reading this thread.


----------



## esoo

Prime rib and Yorkshire puddings


----------



## Lars

Edge said:


> Can you tell me more about avocado / apple guacamole ?


Of course, here is the recipe:

3 avocados
2 green chile like serrano or jalapeño, chopped
2 crisp green apples, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1 handfull of chopped cilantro
1 lime, juiced
Salt to taste

Put the avocados into a bowl and mash with a fork or potato masher. Fold in the rest of the ingredients and season with salt.

Bon appetit.


----------



## Michi

Cheeseburger on home-made brioche bun. The burger meat is stuffing that was left over from my recent turkey ballotine. Basically a 50/50 mix of beef and pork, with some finely diced onion, thyme, and salt and pepper.


----------



## camochili

Kgp said:


> Is there a recipe for this? looks fantastic!


Hi. Thank you.
Yes of course. It's quite easy. 
You start doing the shortcrust by adding 250 Flour, 100g ground Parmesan or Grana Padano), 150g soft butter, 1 egg, a pinch of salt and mix it. Kneat the dough and wrap it into clingwrap and allow at least 1 hour rest in the fridge.
In the meantime slice the white and light green parts of one leek and two spring onions and keep one spoon of spring onion for garnish.
Quarter four shallots. Cut one red onion and two garden onions in half and then slice them.
Melt some butter and add all onions. Stew them for 5-7 minutes, depending on how you like it, season it with salt and pepper afterwards.
For the sauce whisk 5 eggs, 250g of cream and season with salt, pepper and nutmeg.
Roll the dough to fit into a buttered Tarttin (or like we did into a cake tin). Then add the onions and pour the sauce over it.
Bake it at 180degrees on the second rack from the bottom for 35 minutes. We had it in the oven for 40 minutes. Just decide by how you like it.
Allow to cool down 15 minutes and then it's ready to serve with spring onions...
Enjoy.


----------



## DitmasPork

Ramen Days—two incarnations from this week. One garnished with katsuo tataki, egg; the other made use of applewood/hickory smoked striploin steak and uzumaki (fish cake).


----------



## Kgp

camochili said:


> Hi. Thank you.
> Yes of course. It's quite easy.
> You start doing the shortcrust by adding 250 Flour, 100g ground Parmesan or Grana Padano), 150g soft butter, 1 egg, a pinch of salt and mix it. Kneat the dough and wrap it into clingwrap and allow at least 1 hour rest in the fridge.
> In the meantime slice the white and light green parts of one leek and two spring onions and keep one spoon of spring onion for garnish.
> Quarter four shallots. Cut one red onion and two garden onions in half and then slice them.
> Melt some butter and add all onions. Stew them for 5-7 minutes, depending on how you like it, season it with salt and pepper afterwards.
> For the sauce whisk 5 eggs, 250g of cream and season with salt, pepper and nutmeg.
> Roll the dough to fit into a buttered Tarttin (or like we did into a cake tin). Then add the onions and pour the sauce over it.
> Bake it at 180degrees on the second rack from the bottom for 35 minutes. We had it in the oven for 40 minutes. Just decide by how you like it.
> Allow to cool down 15 minutes and then it's ready to serve with spring onions...
> Enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Monkfish Marechiara with garlic roasted green beans


----------



## Beerzebub

Simple but fun dish: a couple gurnard I caught, roasted whole, served with a heap of harissa-sauteed orzo to soak up the juices.


----------



## Lars

Gulyásleves aka Hungarian goulash soup.


----------



## RonB

My wife prefers whole wheat bread over white bread, so I made a loaf for her yesterday. It's 90% ww and 10% bread flour with about 50 g of various seeds mixed in the dough, and pumpkin seeds on top. It turned out well. Second image shows the bread slicing guide I made.


----------



## ch_br

Today's lunch situation, at Home KBBQ with Asahi.

Prepped with one of the top cutters I've ever had the pleasure of using... by one of KKF's very own @DanielC.

*His blade feels like what dreams are made of!*


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ch_br said:


> Today's lunch situation, at Home KBBQ with Asahi.
> 
> Prepped with one of the top cutters I've ever had the pleasure of using... by one of KKF's very own @DanielC.
> 
> *His blade feels like what dreams are made of!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218031
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218032
> 
> 
> View attachment 218033
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 218034
> 
> 
> View attachment 218035
> 
> 
> View attachment 218037




I think @DanielC's work is gorgeous!


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I think @DanielC's work is gorgeous!



indeed they are puuuurdy to look at and super nice in-hand.

*Annnnnd the performance of his blades are basically Hattori Hanzo level




*


----------



## Edge

Lars said:


> Of course, here is the recipe:
> 
> 3 avocados
> 2 green chile like serrano or jalapeño, chopped
> 2 crisp green apples, cut into 1/4-inch dice
> 1 handfull of chopped cilantro
> 1 lime, juiced
> Salt to taste
> 
> Put the avocados into a bowl and mash with a fork or potato masher. Fold in the rest of the ingredients and season with salt.
> 
> Bon appetit.



Thank you so much.


----------



## SwampDonkey

A closely-supervised rack of beef ribs on the smoker. Pecan and oak make everything delicious.


----------



## Lars

Tacos with mole sauced shredded chicken.


----------



## DitmasPork

Hawaiian ahi sashimi for a supper party.


----------



## MarcelNL

In the midst of finishing the new house a rare moment to cook some proper food...Gnocci in cream/Parmigiano with nutmeg, green salad, Bavette with mushroon/green pepper reduction of porto/red wine and some fond.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Mashed sweet potatoes with lime salsa, salad with two kinds of bean, lime dressing, 








mint and meatballs.


----------



## Michi

Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.


----------



## camochili

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.
> View attachment 218200
> 
> 
> View attachment 218201


looks fantastic. as always...


----------



## camochili

KDSDeluxe said:


> Mashed sweet potatoes with lime salsa, salad with two kinds of bean, lime dressing, View attachment 218167
> View attachment 218168
> View attachment 218169
> mint and meatballs.


Apart of your dishes being very tempting, your plating makes it an eyecatcher.


----------



## deltaplex

Michi said:


> Vermont sourdough with whole wheat.
> View attachment 218200
> 
> 
> View attachment 218201


What makes this "Vermont?"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

deltaplex said:


> What makes this "Vermont?"



He wore a flannel shirt while making it.


----------



## deltaplex

I was going to guess: "gets visibly irritated when you confuse it with New Hampshire"


----------



## sumis

i’m no @Michi but i’ve had a reasonably good bread week (first one in four months).













first one is 50% rye. second one an ugly attempt at a basic tartine country boule (that dough haunts me).

.


----------



## Lars

If I had a French bistro, this would be on the menu every day - Toulouse sausages, Puy lentils and Dijon mustard.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Baked celery root with coriander seeds and lemon juice, with yesterday's bean salad and chicken.


----------



## DamageInc

Cutting up some lamb chops.





Also a question, I've never made cassoulet and I want to give it a go. I can't seem to find tarbais beans, but I can get butter beans and cannellini beans. Would either of those work? Any other kind of common bean to use?


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Also a question, I've never made cassoulet and I want to give it a go. I can't seem to find tarbais beans, but I can get butter beans and cannellini beans. Would either of those work? Any other kind of common bean to use?


Great Northern beans are almost identical to Tarbais beans.


----------



## Michi

sumis said:


> i’m no @Michi but i’ve had a reasonably good bread week (first one in four months).


They both look great!


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> Great Northern beans are almost identical to Tarbais beans.








Can't seem to find those in Denmark on websearch but it does say you can substitute them for navy beans or cannellini beans. So I guess that's what I'll have to do, unless I'm lucky with finding tarbais beans in specialty shops in Copenhagen.


----------



## Michi

deltaplex said:


> What makes this "Vermont?"


I have no idea. It’s called that in Jeffrey Hamelman’s book.


----------



## DitmasPork

Last night's potluck.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Can't seem to find those in Denmark on websearch but it does say you can substitute them for navy beans or cannellini beans. So I guess that's what I'll have to do, unless I'm lucky with finding tarbais beans in specialty shops in Copenhagen.


Cannellini or Navy will work fine, too.


----------



## esoo

The other half made some ribs


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Shrimp curry again just wanted to show off my Nakiri. First time I cut with one all those decades in Hotel kitchen never used one. Thin grind iron clad blue#2. OOTB came fairly sharp, got it sharper finishing light strokes on Shapton 5K. Even went through giant carrots got from Chinatown. 




.


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> Cannellini or Navy will work fine, too.


Thanks, will give it a go.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Thanks, will give it a go.


I use Chef John's recipe. It's a regular dish for us, once every winter. I make my own duck confit and Toulouse sausage. Instead of pancetta, I use home-made smoked speck. For the pork, I use pork cutlets (bone in). It's always delicious and looks great.


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> I use Chef John's recipe. It's a regular dish for us, once every winter. I make my own duck confit and Toulouse sausage. Instead of pancetta, I use home-made smoked speck. For the pork, I use pork cutlets (bone in). It's always delicious and looks great.


That's exactly the recipe I was thinking to use. It looks pretty straightforward, some other recipes are wild.

Planning to use Danish pork sausages instead of Toulouse due to availability, and maybe bone-in pork belly with skin on instead of the cutlets, since I've seen several recipes make use of pork skin. Or maybe a pork shoulder roast with skin. I'm not cool enough to make duck confit myself this time around but I do have it canned.


----------



## Beerzebub

Michi said:


> I use Chef John's recipe. It's a regular dish for us, once every winter. I make my own duck confit and Toulouse sausage. Instead of pancetta, I use home-made smoked speck. For the pork, I use pork cutlets (bone in). It's always delicious and looks great.


Awesome, I love cassoulet! A few pieces of pork skin tied with twine into little rolls is a nice addition.

The best duck leg confit I've ever eaten was when I made my own, by a traditional method meant for preservation in an Elizabeth David book if I remember right (maybe French Country Cooking), and kept it in the fridge for eight months before using.


----------



## Beerzebub

DamageInc said:


> That's exactly the recipe I was thinking to use. It looks pretty straightforward, some other recipes are wild.
> 
> Planning to use Danish pork sausages instead of Toulouse due to availability, and maybe bone-in pork belly with skin on instead of the cutlets, since I've seen several recipes make use of pork skin. Or maybe a pork shoulder roast with skin. I'm not cool enough to make duck confit myself this time around but I do have it canned.


Sounds like a great way to get some skin in there.


----------



## Michi

Beef salad with radishes, witlof with a blue cheese dressing, and Brezen.


----------



## daddy yo yo

KDSDeluxe said:


> Baked celery root with coriander seeds and lemon juice, with yesterday's bean salad and chicken.View attachment 218393
> View attachment 218394


The celery root looks like Sputnik!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Like fresh fruit in coaches oats also cinnamon & little vanilla. Have gotten use to not eating lots of sugar, other flavors work fine.


----------



## deltaplex

Michi said:


> I have no idea. It’s called that in Jeffrey Hamelman’s book.


Looks like it's because the starter resides in Vermont and as such the particular microorganisms that compose it are of the place.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Spinach ricotta ravioli with gorgonzola sauce and walnuts.


----------



## camochili

On saturday we had guests with children. What could be better than everyones favourite Lasagna...?


----------



## ch_br

Quick Lunch:

Sweet Potatoe noodles with carrots, black mushrooms, onions, garlic, soy sauce, leeks, spinach, and coarse red pepper.

Prepared with my Ashi Ginga 180mm petty.


----------



## Rainman890

Made a paella for Xmas, it's been a while but seemed to have come out OK. Took all four burners on my crappy stove to cook it though...


----------



## AT5760

Meatless Monday - vegan even.

White bean stew with coconut milk, kale, and sweet potato. Christmas present in action too!


----------



## Borealhiker

Michi said:


> Beef salad with radishes, witlof with a blue cheese dressing, and Brezen.
> 
> View attachment 218515


Dude! Lol for real! Your s**t is amazing. Probably homemade radishes too.


----------



## Edge

Another totally amazing bunch of food. I would have loved to be near those bread 'loaves' while they were still hot, and having some butter to spread on them. So many other great looking dishes. Some way more fancy than anything I've ever even heard of. You are all amazing.


----------



## SwampDonkey

Keith Sinclair said:


> Shrimp curry again just wanted to show off my Nakiri. First time I cut with one all those decades in Hotel kitchen never used one. Thin grind iron clad blue#2. OOTB came fairly sharp, got it sharper finishing light strokes on Shapton 5K. Even went through giant carrots got from Chinatown.
> View attachment 218480
> 
> .View attachment 218481


I spy a Kyohei Shindo. That nakiri was my first proper J-knife, and still is one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

SwampDonkey said:


> I spy a Kyohei Shindo. That nakiri was my first proper J-knife, and still is one of my absolute favorites.


Yep it's a Kyohei saw how thin grind was from pictures blade only about 90.00 170mm. Picked up a small nice Rosewood handle Ebony ferrel from same site 123.00 total. They even installed it's straight so good job. Happy with it. With edge put on it just falls through food.


----------



## wcothran

Traditional New Years Day in the South:


----------



## Lars

Did a pantry raid and made chicken fricassée for dinner today.


----------



## KDSDeluxe

Hot Dog New York with sauerkraut, onion tomato relish, pickles and cheddar cheese with onion rings.


----------



## esoo

Mushroom marsala


----------

